# [Off Topic] Welcome to the Zen Lounge - (Saving Society One Post At A Time)



## Woody

****Be sure to KEEP IT CLEAN. ****​*You know the rules. Nothing to offend re: religion, race, gender, nudity,...*​
*目 * 海 * 禅 *<--This means Eye * Sea * Zen​(See what I did there)​
N00B_IN_N33D's Official Vibrant Bible​
Just a thread to shoot the breeze about what you want. Tips, Tricks, Bacon, Science (FOR SCIENCE!!!), What the hell is a Jigawatt, Likes/Dislikes and generally anything to keep the clutter out of the threads.

Since we are now getting more views and attention, this thread routinely hits the front page Rootzwiki, it would behoove us to keep the General, Themes and Development threads clean. We all know each other and have a comraderie with each other that allows us to talk freely, we should put off-topic stuff here.



> You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind.
> A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination.
> That's the signpost up ahead- your next stop, the *Zen Lounge Zone*!





> There is nothing wrong with your television set. Do not attempt to adjust the picture. We are controlling transmission. If we wish to make it louder, we will bring up the volume. If we wish to make it softer, we will tune it to a whisper. We will control the horizontal. We will control the vertical. We can roll the image, make it flutter. We can change the focus to a soft blur or sharpen it to crystal clarity. For the next hour, sit quietly and we will control all that you see and hear. We repeat: there is nothing wrong with your television set. You are about to participate in a great adventure. You are about to experience the awe and mystery which reaches from the inner mind to - THE OUTER LIMITS


Let the verbal diarrhea begin.

*Notable Posts**:*

Woody IRL: Reds v Cubs, Stadium Pix and "Under the lights"
Amandadam IRL: He and his band
Lappy IRL: Lappy and his Wife on NYE 12/31/12
Really Cool Rube Goldberg Machine
Really Cool LEGO Rube Goldgerg Machine
Star Wars Exhibit in Indianapolis

*Olympic Posts*:
Xriderx66: Warm-Up
Jaliscojorge: Warm-Up Part Duex
Yosup: She's calling for the old #2 play

*GS3 Support Posts*:
AndroidOS eating your battery? (gsiff_daemon fix)

*Setting Up Build Environment*:
The way Br1cK'd did it

*Updating your Wifi Router's Firmware*:
Posts start here
Get firmware here

*Life with the EU bug*: 
The post by the most excellent Yosup

*Miscellaneous Posts of Interest*:
The Gun Show pt. 1
The Gun Show pt. 2
The Glorious Florida Mountain-scape
ZenThrowback Theme Lounge Post
ZenThrowback Theme Thread
Team BlackOut Use this first as your source for blackout apps. It is B-Boy's Team site.
Blacked-out Apps from B-Boy B-Boy's old site (but it is still live, for now)
How to set up your Nook Color to run CM7.2 (credits to mr72)
^^^ The files to do it *<--* & *^^* These are 2 different links
Where we all came from.

*Birthdays:*
N00B_IN_N33D***** *- 01/30
Jaliscojorge*** - 2/04
Sugartibbs*** - 2/10
Lapdog01***/**** - 3/03
Drjjones426*- 3/12
manus ferrera**** - 4/6
shiznu****/***** - 4/13
LazyB ? - 4/21
jrongi!**** - 4/28
Samsgun357*** - 4/30
Ndwgs*** - 5/12
Shreddintyres**** *- 5/15
Br1cK'd*** *- 5/23
Dougfresh**** - 6/19
Raykovitz*** - 8/25
Yosup***** *- 9/10
Amandadam ? - 9/22
Dan_Brutal**** - 9/28
Big Dog KMc ? - 11/11
Ddanc1984*- 11/13
Eddychecker****- 12/10
Woody*- Big Bang or Garden of Eden (your choice)

*** = SGS3; **** = N4; ***** = GNex; ****** = Vibe; ? = Unknown atm


----------



## dougfresh

Yes Woody you're right, it's getting out of hand with myself included. It's funny how one post blows up into a free-for-all!!!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bacon !


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Yes Woody you're right, it's getting out of hand with myself included. It's funny how one post blows up into a free-for-all!!!


What?! Bacon, free for all?!

MP

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Just a thread to shoot the breeze about what you want. Tips, Tricks, Bacon, Science (FOR SCIENCE), What the hell is a Jigawatt, Likes/Dislikes and generally anything to keep the clutter out of the threads.
> 
> Since we are now getting more views and attention to our defection and we want Zen to hit the front page and Rootznews, it would behoove us to keep the threads clean. We all know each other and have a comraderie with each other that allows us to talk freely, but if we want the mods to take DD's work more seriously, we should put off-topic stuff here.
> 
> Let the verbal diarrhea begin.


Ugh. Reminds me of college. One of my instructors used to say "constipation of the brain", and "diarrhea of the mouth". lol

MP

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## yosup

Nicely done, Woodrube. Definitely soup for you!


Woodrube said:


> ... and "diarrhea of the mouth". lol


 Hopefully not bacon induced!


----------



## ddanc1984

I don't waste my time with deodorant, I just put a strip of BACON under each arm. Doesn't stop you from perspiring but at least you smell good!

Plays hell with laundering the shirts tho....


----------



## yosup

Since we're off-topic ... anyone here use Pdroid? Some people had success creating patches for CM9, but I wasn't sure if any Zen users had success.


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> I don't waste my time with deodorant, I just put a strip of BACON under each arm. Doesn't stop you from perspiring but at least you smell good!


 Bacon pheromones ...


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

ddanc1984 said:


> I don't waste my time with deodorant, I just put a strip of BACON under each arm. Doesn't stop you from perspiring but at least you smell good!


So rudimentary! If you want to smell good, do it like a sir...


----------



## lapdog01

....Think i will have the woman cook bacon with just a french maid apron on.... oui oui

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

We could call this the Zen Lounge ... or some reference to bacon I suppose.


----------



## Woody

I like that. Think I will change it.

No more bacon....I'll have a ZLT for lunch (Zen, Lettuce and Tomato), but I am getting a wierd taste from all this bacon.

Last bacon comments from me. They now make a bacon flavored vodka and I was in my local grocery store on Sunday and saw an Eclair (no pun intended) doughnut with maple icing and a strip of bacon laid across the top.

***I am so used to the Dark Side's layout that I almost hit Report rather than Like on Yosup's post. BE CAREFUL.***


----------



## dougfresh

All my ho's love them some bacon now


----------



## Woody

As if the smell of burning balloons isn't bad enough, you throw that on top of it. I always say" it smells like a balloon factory caught on fire in here". Sure it isn't so romantic, but hey, I'm a dude (and my wife knows me way too well by now).


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> All my ho's love them some bacon now


Gives the term "porking" a whole new meaning doesn't it?


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... ***I am so used to the Dark Side's layout that I almost hit Report rather than Like on Yosup's post. BE CAREFUL.***


You can report me. Lol. Retribution for all my off-topic transgressions in the Zen thread.

( I fully blame d'fresh ... although he may claim to "not take responsibility for future actions"! )


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> All my ho's love them some bacon now


 Do you wrap your phone with it? Screen Protector ... with Nonoxynol-9!!


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Gives the term "porking" a whole new meaning doesn't it?


 LOL! Somehow I don't think this conversation topic would jive too well in the mothership thread.


----------



## Woody

Exactly why we are now chillin in the lounge. Out for the time being. Catch you later on tonight fellas.


----------



## manus ferrera

And when u say no nudity does that include xriders lady?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

Cool! Take a look at Rootz News section,Romanbb and Team Kang are going to the interviewed live tonight scope it out yall.


----------



## Woody

manus ferrera said:


> And when u say no nudity does that include xriders lady?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Not sure you'll be able to see this on mobile app but definitely on PC


----------



## dougfresh

Is this an Aprils Fools joke!!I thought this is rootz.IPS community???
Edit: it was temp maintenance


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> Not sure you'll be able to see this on mobile app but definitely on PC


I think that's a yes! *Giddy squeal*


----------



## xriderx66

manus ferrera said:


> And when u say no nudity does that include xriders lady?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk











I only now just found out about this thread. I have a direct link to the ICZen thread so thats why.
Anyways..
lets stop the bacon talk specially since i am a largely vegetarian.

JUST KIDDING!


----------



## eddychecker

Meat, wonderful meat. ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> ... I was able to download the Free Song of the day from Play Store, though. Duran Duran, baby!!
> MP


Which Duran, Duran song was it? Did it make you run so far away ... that you got hungry (like the wolf) ... for BACON??? 

( I don't think this bacon thing is gonna die any time soon )


----------



## yosup

Dude, where's d'fresh? Way too quiet in here!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm busy eating BAAACCCCOOOONNNNN!!!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Cool! Take a look at Rootz News section,Romanbb and Team Kang are going to the interviewed live tonight scope it out yall.


 How was that RootzLive - roman episode? I'll have to check it out later.


----------



## manus ferrera

Just got done watching Rockies whoop some giants ass

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

Rocky Mountain High, eh?


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> How was that RootzLive - roman episode? I'll have to check it out later.


I watched it and it was actually pretty good. He had lots to say and gave props to the Vibrant a little bit. Talked about how AOKP got really big really fast and how they had to basically stop accepting devices b/c the quality of the ROM suffered. As MP knows, your fix for one thing, breaks something else. That was happening to the AOKP source. They would fix something for one device and it would break something else on another device.

Anyways, it was kind of nice to put a real face with ROM/Avatar. Also he FINALLY debunked Swagger (as if we didn't already know) for all the people who are completely confused about what it does. I suggest you download the RootzLive episode and watch it. Some good info in there. Roman is about 15mins in btw, if you want to skip through.

Next week is Team Gummy.


----------



## 12paq

AOKP + DD + Zen + Annex = Quadracorn


----------



## Br1cK'd

We just got Dust updated to the 1.5.1 framework, enjoy. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21836-dust-theme/


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

12paq said:


> AOKP + DD + Zen + Annex = Quadracorn
> 
> View attachment 22444


Seeing as you're a photographer, what is your preferred camera of choice?


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Seeing as you're a photographer, what is your preferred camera of choice?


You know it's the 5 MP Vibrant camera! lol

MP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> You know it's the 5 MP Vibrant camera! lol
> 
> MP


Lol. Like this picture for example...








...What camera did you use 12paq?


----------



## 12paq

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Seeing as you're a photographer, what is your preferred camera of choice?


Canon 5D Mark II DSLR
Lenses are more important, lmho. 
EF 24-70mm 1:2.8 L 
EF 100-400 1:4.5-5.6 IS L (for the bull elk)

now get the hell back on topic!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

12paq said:


> Canon 5D Mark II DSLR
> Lenses are more important, lmho.
> EF 24-70mm 1:2.8 L
> EF 100-400 1:4.5-5.6 IS L (for the bull elk)
> 
> now get the hell back on topic!


Thanks!


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Which Duran, Duran song was it? Did it make you run so far away ... that you got hungry (like the wolf) ... for BACON???


Oopsies ... looks like I looped Flock of Seagulls into that reply.


----------



## yosup

12paq said:


> ... now get the hell back on topic! ...


Is this OKA2FRESH??


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D




----------



## Woody

I'm hungry. What shall I have. BLT? Nah, tired of bacon. Turkey on wheat. Nope, makes me tired. Hmm, what will get me full but not so full that I lose all my energy and want to take a nap? If only there was something to bring back that sparkle in my eye while still satiating my hunger.

I'VE GOT IT!!!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... I'VE GOT IT!!! ...


 Nice ... but does it taste like chicken??


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Nice ... but does it taste like chicken??


Heard it was tough. Like Kangaroo meat.









MP


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Heard it was tough. Like Kangaroo meat.
> 
> MP


Smoked kangaroo is pretty tasty

sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Haha! Good ol' Unicorn meat. The funny thing is, you can actually buy that for $13. It's available on thinkgeek.com... http://www.thinkgeek...y-edibles/e5a7/

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Which Duran, Duran song was it? Did it make you run so far away ... that you got hungry (like the wolf) ... for BACON???
> 
> ( I don't think this bacon thing is gonna die any time soon )


All this talk of bacon has me watchin' this again.









Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> All this talk of bacon has me watchin' this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs
> MP


Lol ... here's another bacon vid:
*Bacon* is the tipping point


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Smoked kangaroo is pretty tasty
> 
> sent from my mind


Is this the new term for the Ganj..


----------



## Mostdef69

How do I post picture?


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Heard it was tough. Like Kangaroo meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


Do they eat Kangaroo in Hawaii? Or am I thinking of a much _bigger _"island"?


----------



## hank3fan

yosup said:


> Lol ... here's another bacon vid:
> Bacon is the tipping point


http://m.youtube.com/results?q=gimme%20dat%20bacon#/watch?v=L3IRnFhjKAU

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mostdef69

[sup]







[/sup]


----------



## yosup

hank3fan said:


> http://m.youtube.com...h?v=L3IRnFhjKAU


Lol ... damn, I'm hungry for breakfast already!


----------



## dougfresh

Yo I'm going on a organic juice fast after seeing you mothas 
Never mind mostdef just turned me back on to raw meat.lol


----------



## yosup

I think this place just morphed into the Bacon Lounge.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yo I'm going on a organic juice fast after seeing you mothas


What's wrong with concentrate?

Q: Why did the Blonde stare at the can of frozen orange juice?
A: _Because it said concentrate._


----------



## Mostdef69

This is what I give my dog a treat and he love it always beggin for a bacon


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup you are the funniest !Let's go to steak and shake and have a ice cream zandwich porkbellie sirloin low fat shake. You're buying: D


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> This is what I give my dog a treat and he love it always beggin for a bacon


Hilarious. MP & d'fresh will enjoy that one fo'sho.


----------



## dougfresh

Let games begin!!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup you are the funniest !Let's go to steak and shake and have a ice cream zandwich porkbellie sirloin low fat shake. You're buying: D


Let's DO IT!! But I'll take my shake on the side though (ie. I don't think you can mix all that with one straw). Hehe.


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Yosup you are the funniest !Let's go to steak and shake and have a ice cream zandwich porkbellie sirloin low fat shake. You're buying: D


Shake and Steak dont sell $5 dollar shake!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Let games begin!!!


Are the flood gates back open?????


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Shake and Steak dont sell $5 dollar shake!


"Fih dolla .... fih dolla ... fih dolla milk shake"
( doesn't quite have the ring to it like the Subway commercial ).


----------



## Mostdef69

WOOHOO Bulls beat the Heats. I smell championship this year!


----------



## dougfresh

In Miami shakes are f*ckin $87.50 for vanilla $12.00 for BBAAAACCCOOONNN


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> In Miami shakes are f*ckin $87.50 for vanilla $12.00 for BBAAAACCCOOONNN


That crazy! I rather go to Dairy Queen for 2.99


----------



## dougfresh

Foget aboutit Rose cant handle D'Wade.Same shit happened last year, Heat went into a slump and polverized your boys


----------



## dougfresh

Imma have to do a fresh install cuz I'm having issues.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> In Miami shakes are f*ckin $87.50 for vanilla $12.00 for BBAAAACCCOOONNN


How much for just bacon bits?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Imma have to do a fresh install cuz I'm having issues.


That sux, man.







Heard about your Mobile Data issues over in the Zen thread. Is it Betty #1 or Betty Dos?

If you need instructions how to wipe properly, xriderx66 apparently knows a lot about wiping after himself. That's what happens when 'dem Rocky Mountain Oysters drop.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol!! Mr.Xrider told me he still fantasizes over Jaba the Hizzle.I'll be back in twenty


----------



## sugartibbs

``Lok, I guess Im back, got a Vibrant from some chick, unrooted ,froyo, damn i love this Phone 140, would you give 140.00 perfect screen, Got an Email From T mobile time to re up......Should I stay free agent, Or reup.. Im 17 monthes in... free agent?Or make a deal with T-mobile?


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar look into Simple Mobile bro $40 no contact


----------



## sugartibbs

Dougie youve treated me like a brother, sorry man we got Durant and this dude called Westbrook, were goode in OK


----------



## yosup

Those two should've been wearing green on their backs in Seattle! Still bitter they left, but God bless 'em. Homeboys got game!


----------



## dougfresh

Wait a minute Tibbs , are you on the Bullsh*t side or the Thunder side?Durant is no joke.. I'll tell ya what I'm liking the Clippers wit Griffin lots


----------



## dougfresh

I just fresh blasted Zen on 20% battery!Is that wrong


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh and off the bench, fear the beard, its cool...


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I just fresh blasted Zen on 20% battery!Is that wrong


 Living on the edge, mang!


----------



## sugartibbs

Griffin is poster, but he is an okie, we will take the Lakers, and well come lookin for u,


----------



## yosup

Go Sonics. Bring back Gary Payton & Shawn Kemp!


----------



## dougfresh

On the new phone note, I purchased a vib a month ago for 120 (betsy2 yosup) and I'm much happier with this one.Looked bone stock, no abuse software wise.Even the power button was still hard to press(I broke it in already lol).My old one is trashed in and out from pulling all nighters.500 rom flashes , for most of it's life it was oc'd to 13xx-1500 gHz. This one will last till the g3 son


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Go Sonics. Bring back Gary Payton & Shawn Kemp!


Shawn Kemp?! How many kids is he up to now? lmao

MP

Got git?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> This one will last till the g3 son


That's awesome. Lol ... I like the Power Button as the litmus test. Smart. Hehe.

G3, baby ... can't wait for it to go a lil sum'm like dis:


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Shawn Kemp?! How many kids is he up to now? lmao
> MP


True (lol). Man's gotta work to feed all them mouths.


----------



## sugartibbs

20 per cent? look i bought ankor 1800 mah batteries long ago, battery usage hmmm got 4 of them lock and load!!

Thats a beautiful pic... we dont have that here


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Nope. I flash at all battery levels. I never recalibrate either.
> 
> Shawn Kemp?! How many kids is he up to now? lmao
> 
> MP
> 
> Got git?


Kemp just looks at your girl and she's 2 months pregnant lolz!!! I think he's an food stamps now..

Sugar what happened to your original Vib.Did it smash into smithereens a couple nights ago lmao


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar hook up one of those 4 18 hundows


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> 20 per cent? look i bought ankor 1800 mah batteries long ago, battery usage hmmm got 4 of them lock and load!!
> 
> Thats a beautiful pic... we dont have that here


4 batteries??? You going on a safari?

That pic is just a "leaked" photo. Nothing official (yet) that I know of. The waiting game means ICS-Blue-Ballz for all.


----------



## dougfresh

What part of the world are you in Yosup and sugartibbs????


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> What part of the world are you in Yosup and sugartibbs????


Chi-town, baby ... but transplant from the NW (West SI-EED!!).


----------



## yosup

The last time I was in Florida, all I remember getting off the plane and getting a mouth full of ... HUMIDITY!! And that was just the airport. Orlando, I believe.


----------



## yosup

Aight, man. I gots'ta get my beauty (Zen) sleep. Much luv to all my Zen peoples. Catch ya'll on the flip side.


----------



## dougfresh

I thought I saw you and your compadre taking bout the Philippines.Manny Paciauo
Btw.....f*ck your Bulls ha!Mike Ditka yeah!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Hear ya, im out but when Lane Staly O.D. we all cried in O.K DIRT,,,,I think its gonna rainnn.....when i die


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I thought I saw you and your compadre taking bout the Philippines.Manny Paciauo
> Btw.....f*ck your Bulls ha!Mike Ditka yeah!!!!


 LOL! Ain't no Bulls fan (but much respect for D Rose). Been to a Bears game (but I was the only one in Soldier Field rooting for my Seahawks!). Still dig the Super Bowl Shuffle though.

Philippines? Oh ... haha. Nate Dawg mentioned something about my user name backwards was apparently a card game in the Philippines. Pinoy, yo.


----------



## lapdog01

G'mornin bacon lovers. Going to a new restaurant for breakfast, so if i dont post within two days y'all know i had a heart attack from the TRIPLE THREAT sandwich at a place called City Farms in Chicago. A BACON, BACON-sausage sandwich on grilled french bread with maple-BACON SAUCE, and peppers. Hope i make it back

sent from my mind


----------



## wharfwreath

Ohhhhhhh.....You want to talk about Baaaaaaaaaccoooooooooonnnnnnnn (White Chicks reference)

Bacon Explosion!

Wiki - A *bacon explosion* is a pork dish that consists of bacon wrapped around a filling of spiced sausage and crumbled bacon. The American-football-sized dish is smoked or baked.

Start like this:








Then add your spiced sausage, crumbled bacon and favorite bbq sauce








roll it up








cook it and voila!







.


----------



## lapdog01

@wharfwreath

Thats just insane......Who will be the first one in this thread to make one? yosup?, d'fresh,? Sugar? or maybe mostdef on a camping trip as woodrube explains the physics involved in making it, while noob makes it in cartoon form and Annex makes a theme that color, MP uses it for a kernel splash screen , and Br!cK'd and Dan_Brutal make simultaneously released Zen-Bacon and Malice_Bacon Roms


----------



## robertd0619

just wanted to share...1st thing i thought of was this thread...

@01:49 pretty funny...

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-april-10-2012/the-social-networth---google-unveils-smart-glasses---facebook-buys-instagram


----------



## yosup

wharfwreath said:


> Ohhhhhhh.....You want to talk about Baaaaaaaaaccoooooooooonnnnnnnn (White Chicks reference)
> 
> Bacon Explosion!


... but when do you add Spam ?? ...


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Thats just insane......Who will be the first one in this thread to make one? yosup?, d'fresh,? Sugar? or maybe mostdef on a camping trip as woodrube explains the physics involved in making it, while noob makes it in cartoon form and Annex makes a theme that color, MP uses it for a kernel splash screen , and Br!cK'd and Dan_Brutal make simultaneously released Zen-Bacon and Malice_Bacon Roms


Keep waxing poetic, my brotha!! Hilarious.









*d'fresh* eats that for breakfast everyday. He actually flattens it out and tapes it to his chest just so he can snack on it through the day. But, truthfully, he likes to simply wrap Betsy #2 in it to keep it warm ... and smelling funky-fresh ...!

*sugartibbs* usually douses it with sugar for a nice crust on top. He'll typically keep it in his desk just to lick the caramelized sugar crystals. He's into some funky shnizzles!

*mostdef69* stocks his camper's freezer with this stuff, but he also has a cabinet full of Lysol - ie. the "aftermath" in a confined space can be deadly!

*Woodrube* based his physics thesis on it ... esp. in reference to how it was influenced by the formation of the Sombrero Galaxy! But he also keeps a stash of it in his bedroom nightstand (you know, for those late night Bill Murray marathons).

*N00B_IN_N33D* is working on a mural ... but he can't seem to figure out where to put the Harry Potter glasses and the Miami Heat hat!

*Annex* is saving the Zen-Bacon theme as his ultimate masterpiece. He just hasn't perfected the color tone for the sauce. I think it's those Clark Kent glasses that are getting in the way. Or, maybe the red cape under his clothing is distracting him ... always fantasizing about revealing his "true" identity!

*MP* probably does have his own bacon splash screen ... just for his own (private) viewing pleasure! He's still tweaking away trying to address the quirky bug of: Sudden Bacon Syndrome (SBS)!

*Br1cK'd* & *Dan_Brutal *have a beta out for testing, but no one makes it passed the flashing instructions to heat the pan and add oil. Plus, a full Wipe Data / Factory Reset only leaves us with a few bacon bits crumbs so we have to start the process all over again!!! It's bacon madness. Oh the insanity ... oh the "brutal1ty"!!

*eddychecker* likes to wrap it in aluminum foil and wedge it into his motorcycle engine. Who needs a microwave when you can do that? Mobility is what it's all about for him.

*12paq* tried taking a photo of it, but the glare from his Vibrant screen keeps screwing it up. So he setup his tripod and 100X zoom lense to simply admire it from a distance!

*manus ferrera* was watching the Rockies game the other night. The entire time he was fantasizing about hitting a walk-off home run with a bat made of this stuff. He's got a lab setup in his garage, but he can't find the right lacquer to keep those bacon strips from unraveling!

*ndwgs* (*Nate Dawg*) tried to sneak it in his luggage while returning from his Asia business trip, but he couldn't make it thru customs inspection. They strip searched him and threatened a cavity search, so he obliged and simply let them eat it!

*xriderx66* uses it as his favorite sock puppet ...but it requires a LOT of kleenex to clean up afterwards!

*ddanc1984* tried to rub his arm pits with it, but he can't deal with the chafing. He's gone back to bacon strips for that, and he just stuffs this bacon log down his pants. Chicks dig it, but he always assumed it was from the bacon pheromones!

*wharfwreath* has this plastered all over his walls and wonders why he keeps scaring off the "white chicks" when he brings them back to his place!

*lapdog01 *originally made it for his dog, but he now likes to hang it from the ceiling (above his bed) so he can count bacon strips to fall asleep!

*Big Dog KMc* gave up on finding a bar of soap big enough to clean out d'fresh's potty mouth. He's actually been aging a bacon log for a few weeks now .... waiting for it to ferment and fossilize. Then he'll break it out and whoop some arse on anyone not staying on topic. Can you say, OKA2FRESH?? He's also in quiet desparation wondering why no one talks about bacon over in the Nexus S threads. Thankfully, he still keeps his ole Vibe nearby!

( ... who'd I miss ?? ... )


----------



## dougfresh

Wharf that's what you call Bacon Porn!!!
Yosup!!Youuu,Youuu!!! Hilarious


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup.
My bro that is CLASSIC stuff 

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Too funny man. Big Dog MKc needs to be in there too. He's a heavy hitter thats been around the block.


----------



## eddychecker

Hilarious!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Uh....Found some.
Here Dougie....... Dougie.......









Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## manus ferrera

Yo yosup u should write a book maybe the Zen chronicles or a day in the life of a bacon master. Or the ultimate Zen bacon cookbook

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> Yo yosup u should write a book maybe the Zen chronicles or a day in the life of a bacon master. Or the ultimate Zen bacon cookbook


The "bacon master" title is reserved for our resident bacon & Spam junkie ... MP!! But, I think this thread serves evidence that we are ALL Bacon Zen Masters!! Top of the class, baby!!

Current events for the Zen Clan:
* wharfwreath is working on a bacon cookbook (explicit illustrations and all).
* ddanc1984 has a book out called, "How to pick up chicks ... with bacon."
* Big Dog KMc is going on tour to promote his bacon bar soap.
* d'fresh was inspired by wharfwreath to start his own cable channel .... the Bacon Spice Channel (ie. bacon porn).
* MostDef69 just painted "bacon" racing stripes on his camper.
* MP is lobbying Hawaii's officials to change the official state food from Spam ... to BAAACCOOOONNN!!

( this is a live collaboration and will be continued in this thread by all. Pls tune in for more Zen Bacon Bits ).


----------



## Br1cK'd

Y'all, I got a sneak peek of the almost completed Enkyo theme today and added a couple touches to it, and OMFG its gorgeous!!!

The only thing thats made me drool this much lately, is that Bacon Soap that BigDog tricked me into eating. It smells good fried to a crisp, what can I say?


----------



## eddychecker




----------



## Woody

So if cows eat products made of other cows, then they get Mad Cow Disease.

If you water your plants with Green Tea, do they get Mad Plant Disease?

Per the above, see the below. 
A bust of Kevin Bacon made out of...you guessed it, Bacon. What a mind trip this lounge has become.







And I refuse to change this thread title to the Bacon Chronicles, Return of the Living Bacon or Revenge of the Bacon 2: Pork in Paradise


----------



## Big Dog KMc

You know, with all of this bacon I'm getting kind of thirsty. Other than an ice cold beer to wash it all down with, I like to drink this.......









Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## Mostdef69

Going to the bar tonight. Ordering BLT pizza one of my favorite. The best pizza in Chicago


----------



## ddanc1984

@yosup Classic man! Yuuuu funry guy...you make me raff....LOL


----------



## manus ferrera

A deal for u guys http://1saleaday.com/wireless/

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddanc1984

Man I think I need to go get some bacon and make bacon and eggs in the AM. Hmmm....a steak for dinner...with bacon....and bacon wrapped jalapenos....oooooo. Cold beer to wash it down with...I wonder if Shiner makes a Bacon Hefeweizen...I know they have Shiner Smokhouse that would work in a pinch. Wife is gone for the weekend so it's time for ManFeast 2012!


----------



## ddanc1984

manus ferrera said:


> A deal for u guys http://1saleaday.com/wireless/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Would be great if I had the 4 bills for it.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> *N00B_IN_N33D* is working on a mural ... but he can't seem to figure out where to put the Harry Potter glasses and the Miami Heat hat!


Haha, you two are too funny... Oh and Yosup, you've given me an idea!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

yo u guys ever see epicmealtime on youtube they put bacon on everything they make.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Going to the bar tonight. Ordering BLT pizza one of my favorite. The best pizza in Chicago


Where is this mostdef? Not that i could eat bacon tonight .that sammich for breakfast and yosup's post almost took me out
sent from my mind


----------



## manus ferrera

Had a question guys my lady and I are newly 21 and we had a beer a Coors light to be exact and it tasted like a dirty jockstrap. I don't even think bacon could have helped the taste. Are there any good beer or do they all taste like turkey bacon

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfwreath

Big Dog KMc said:


> Going to the bar tonight. Ordering BLT pizza one of my favorite. The best pizza in Chicago


I would like purchase some of this, hold on while I get money out of my wallet. Do you accept bacon?


----------



## xriderx66

might as well rename this thread to the bacon thread.


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> might as well rename this thread to the bacon thread.


Maybe saturday can be declared" bacon free"

sent from my mind


----------



## wharfwreath

xriderx66 said:


> might as well rename this thread to the bacon thread.


May I suggest the mascot?










Oh yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa Mr. Bacon himself!


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> Had a question guys my lady and I are newly 21 and we had a beer a Coors light to be exact and it tasted like a dirty jockstrap. I don't even think bacon could have helped the taste. Are there any good beer or do they all taste like turkey bacon
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


How the hell do you know it tastes like jock strap? Disgusting Manna


----------



## yosup

Hahahaha ... leave it to d'fresh to hone in on that part. lmao


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> ... my lady and I are newly 21 and we had a beer a Coors light to be exact and it tasted like a dirty jockstrap ...


I think Big Dog KMc can find you some Coors Light ... w/bacon. 

As far as dirty jockstraps are concerned, yeah some things just aren't meant to be put in your mouth, dude.









On a serious note, I'm a big fan of porters and stouts. My fav is Black Butte Porter (Deschutes Brewery from Oregon). If you're kickin' off the 21 campaign, I'd save the Coors Light for much, much later in the night. You could always go for a hefeweizen / wheat ales if looking for different flavors. If you just wanna get hammered, PBR or Schmidt work just fine.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... And I refuse to change this thread title to the Bacon Chronicles, Return of the Living Bacon or Revenge of the Bacon 2: Pork in Paradise


So no Porky's Revenge, eh? Bacons Gone Wild?


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Made a ZenToggle tonight if anyone is interested, it replaces the swagger toggle.


 But does it really add 2 inches? You know, from a Vib to a Galaxy Note?

( I blame the RootzLive Ep#2 for that thought ...







)


----------



## dougfresh

When I go to work, I only carry my important valuables in this....


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> When I go to work, I only carry my important valuables in this....


How do you keep it refrigerated? Does the grease render off when you're out in the sun for too long? Plus, I don't think that's big enough to stuff a "Bacon Explosion" into!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm a refined Cuban! I prefer Prosscuitto di Parma!! It's air-cured ;p


----------



## yosup

Ahhh, Prosscuitto ... very nice!! Thin slices, yes?


----------



## dougfresh

When is the fat dude bacon swagger toggle coming out? I'm sure MP is the official tester!! Lol


----------



## yosup

The icon was too big. They're trying to resize it to fit your screen.


----------



## dougfresh

Is that a joke lol


----------



## yosup

No comprende? Should I bust out the white board?









( Aight ... hasta luego, my friend. Turning in. )


----------



## eddychecker

manus, finding the right beer is like finding the right girlfriend. Sample many, select only the best. Then wrap it in bacon and enjoy.My everyday "light beer" is Guinness, less calories than Budweiser!


----------



## Woody

Chicks dig hefeweizen. Blue Moon is a good commercial version of this for your lady. Not saying that anyone who drinks hefe is a chick but some girls don't like the taste of traditional beer, so hefe is a good alternative.

Guinness and Blue Moon is a Black n Blue. I drink them all the time.

Or you could put a shot if Capt. Morgans in a glass and then pour the Guinness in so it percolates the rum and it taste like cream soda, but will kick your a$$ after a few of them.

Bacon-free Saturday sound good to me too.


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> Where is this mostdef? Not that i could eat bacon tonight .that sammich for breakfast and yosup's post almost took me out
> sent from my mind


Place called The Other Place at the Lighthouse. It north of Chicago between Illinois and Wisconsin. The best pizza in the northwestern


----------



## xriderx66

what the hell is going on in this thread im so confused..


----------



## Big Dog KMc

manus ferrera said:


> Had a question guys my lady and I are newly 21 and we had a beer a Coors light to be exact and it tasted like a dirty jockstrap. I don't even think bacon could have helped the taste. Are there any good beer or do they all taste like turkey bacon
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Well......
For those with the misfortune of coming across the pesky " Jockstrap" tasting beers or any other foul tasting food items, or if you just want to make that good first impression.

May I suggest this fine product?









Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## yosup

Big Dog KMc said:


> Bacon-free Saturday sound good to me too.


 I had a dream ...


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> what the hell is going on in this thread im so confused..


?????


----------



## Annex

manus ferrera said:


> And when u say no nudity does that include xriders lady?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I just saw this topic post, and was reading... Damn, I don't know what to say or think.


----------



## Annex

yosup said:


> ?????


Same here. Figured I would look at it


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> I just saw this topic post, and was reading... Damn, I don't know what to say or think.


 LOL!! It's our very own Zen Vegas / Twilight Zone. 
( What happens here, stays here.







)

Take a load off, grab a guiness, and just chill with us. We're down for pretty much anything.

Btw ... great work on Enkyo. That red is the coolest thing. Really dresses up the phone UI. Really enjoying it dude!


----------



## Annex

Yeah did you guys see the Red AOKP theme. Damnit... I have to stop saying what I'm gonna do...lol
The theme looks badass, but I know the more white on the screen kills the battery more... thats why I made this theme awhile ago.... Not sure if you guys seen it... It's the ICS Minimal theme ([background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Posted [/background]31 December 2011)
but here's what it looks like


----------



## Mostdef69

warming up my leftover BLT pizza from last night.


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> It's the ICS Minimal theme ...


 Do you have your own version of it?

... Oops! Must've skipped a line while reading your post! Is there an rc1.5.1 version?


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> warming up my leftover BLT pizza from last night.


 Hey, man ... that BLT pizza photo looked great!


----------



## Mostdef69

Gonna have one of those pizza. Always ask for extra bacon!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Annex said:


> ... thats why I made this theme awhile ago.... Not sure if you guys seen it... It's the ICS Minimal theme ([background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Posted [/background]31 December 2011)


You made that for Miui right? I remember that, and would love to see a version made for ICZen... Oh and Annex, you really are like Clark Kent! Yesterday while you weren't looking I took a photograph of you!






You've been discovered!


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... Oh and Annex, you really are like Clark Kent! Yesterday while you weren't looking I took a photograph of you! ...
> You've been discovered!


NOOB ... Hilarious! You are the Zen Master of photo editing. Do you use Photoshop (or something else)?


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> You made that for Miui right? I remember that, and would love to see a version made for ICZen... Oh and Annex, you really are like Clark Kent! Yesterday while you weren't looking I took a photograph of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been discovered!


Genius!!!!!


----------



## Annex

Thats the Best.. That just made me day. 

I wish I could use this as a signature...


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Thats the Best.. That just made me day.
> 
> I wish I could use this as a signature...


You're welcome. Been thinking of making it for quite some time, decided today would be that day







. I could shrink it so it's only from the "A" up if you'd like? That could make it more suitable for a signature.

Edit: This looks signature worthy! (If Rootz allows for signature images...)


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... Edit: This looks signature worthy! (If Rootz allows for signature images..


 That's slick, dude. I'm diggin' the tag.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Now we can't forget _mr_psycho_!







The superhero I've mixed with mr_psycho's avatar is known as Psycho-Man, if anyone is wondering...​


----------



## yosup

LOL!!


----------



## yosup

LCD Density Settings:
What dpi's are ya'll running on your Vib's? I've settled at 190. Luv me sum screen space.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> LCD Density Settings:
> What dpi's are ya'll running on your Vib's? I've settled at 190. Luv me sum screen space.


That's nice but how are you dealing with the market compatibility issue?

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> That's nice but how are you dealing with the market compatibility issue?


 I have to change back to 240, clear market data, and reboot. Take care of stuff on market, then change back. It's a pain, but it's worth it for me - ie everything looks way too oversized at 240 (once you're used to 190). 

There are "modded" market apk's floating around, but I just don't trust that.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> I have to change back to 240, clear market data, and reboot. Take care of stuff on market, then change back. It's a pain, but it's worth it for me - ie everything looks way too oversized at 240 (once you're used to 190).
> 
> There are "modded" market apk's floating around, but I just don't trust that.


oh wow that worked, thanks man.
im using 200, i felt 190 was a bit too small and my eyes without contacts in it had just a tiny problem reading battery percentage.
Is changing it causing any problems to you in specific apps or just generally at all? It had done this to me before, apps would FC etc.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Is changing it causing any problems to you in specific apps or just generally at all? It had done this to me before, apps would FC etc.


 Not that I recall. I think 190 was sort of the cut-off before the status bar UI colors would sometimes get screwy. I don't recall ever having an app FC just from changing dpi. Let me know if you run into issues, and I'll troubleshoot with you.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Lol. I completely understand. I've gone through a gradual progression of slowly stepping down the dpi to land at 190. Something like 220, 200, 190.
> 
> Yes, the battery percentage is tough to read, but I've gotten used to using widgets to monitor battery level. Or you can at least toggle the battery% in the lockscreen settings (for some redundancy).
> 
> EDIT:
> Much better contrast if you're using Annex's Enkyo theme.
> 
> Not that I recall. I think 190 was sort of the cut-off before the status bar UI colors would sometimes get screwy. I don't recall ever having an app FC just from changing dpi. Let me know if you run into issues, and I'll troubleshoot with you.


Thanks for all the help so far.
No fc's and no issues except one which is probably due to the developers not making it compatible with this dpi yet.
Swift Key 3 BETA looks REALLY scrunched up, so im back on swype for now.

I am on Enkoyo, and it looks great.
Still debating if i should make the Display > Fonts to Normal or Large
you know for those days when i wake up with the blurriest eyes in the world and cant tell the difference from 2 boobies or 2 0's.


----------



## yosup

Lol. I'm using normal font sizes and Swype. Haven't tried Swiftkey in a while - ie. I can't go without Swype's edit layer (so convenient).


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Lol. I'm using normal font sizes and Swype. Haven't tried Swiftkey in a while - ie. I can't go without Swype's edit layer (so convenient).


 you should give swift key beta 3 a try, I found it a while ago on xda.
Has amazing predictability of your next word, and the new theme they introduced looks pretty cool too.
I just don't like Swype because the language selector is right next to the others key and I occasionally hit it and it turns into Spanish, it's a huge pain specially when you're emailing a professor and you accidentally send half of the email in Spanish...

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> you should give swift key beta 3 a try, I found it a while ago on xda.
> Has amazing predictability of your next word, and the new theme they introduced looks pretty cool too.
> I just don't like Swype because the language selector is right next to the others key and I occasionally hit it and it turns into Spanish, it's a huge pain specially when you're emailing a professor and you accidentally send half of the email in Spanish...


LOL ... d'fresh could translate for you. 

There are many things I'd luv to improve about Swype (esp. shorter long-press duration), but my thumbs always get in the way for normal tapping. Swyping is just so convenient for me now. Haha.

I think Perfect Keyboard allows you to resize the buttons, spacing, font size, etc. Haven't used an actual "thumb" kb in so long, but it might be worth checking out - ie. if you're looking at Swiftkey alternatives for a lower dpi.

I may revisit Swift Key. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## xriderx66

Hey, now im definitely facing issues with market compatibility.
i did all the steps from ROM Control.
Does rebooting afterward all that make it incompatible or something?
some apps show up as incompatible on my phone/the web version of the playstore.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Hey, now im definitely facing issues with market compatibility.
> i did all the steps from ROM Control.
> Does rebooting afterward all that make it incompatible or something?
> some apps show up as incompatible on my phone/the web version of the playstore.


If you change back to 240 then reboot ... then clear market data ... you may have to let market "settle" for a little bit (after you launch the Play Store).

Sometimes I don't see certain apps in my installed list right away. Just give it a little time to settle / sync in the background maybe.

Any particular apps you're having compatibility issues with?


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> If you change back to 240 then reboot ... then clear market data ... you may have to let market "settle" for a little bit (after you launch the Play Store).
> 
> Sometimes I don't see certain apps in my installed list right away. Just give it a little time to settle / sync in the background maybe.
> 
> Any particular apps you're having compatibility issues with?


Try the app "Gnotes", In the meantime, i asked one of the guys back on xda to make a vending.apk with dpi for 200 unrestricted so i can get all apps ;D


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Try the app "Gnotes", In the meantime, i asked one of the guys back on xda to make a vending.apk with dpi for 200 unrestricted so i can get all apps ;D


I just changed back to 240 to test, and I noticed when I "Clear Market Data" via ROM Control my settings don't change back to default values. Installed Apps list is incomplete, and I can't search for known incompatible apps like Catch Notes, etc.

So ... try this:
* Change back to 240 & reboot.
* Load Titanium Backup and "Wipe Data" for Google Play Store.
* From TB, launch Play Store - ie. it will FC the first launch (which is ok).
* Launch it again, and you'll get the TOS screen and hit "accept."
* Check your settings to see if everything is changed back to default checkmarks (mine was).
* If you have an incomplete Installed List, search for an installed app not shown.
* Once you get to the app page, it should actually indicate it's already installed.
* Going back to the Installed Apps list, everything is now showing.

Using above, I searched for & installed "Gnotes - Sync Note With Gmail (Dato)" successfully.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> I just changed back to 240 to test, and I noticed when I "Clear Market Data" via ROM Control my settings don't change back to default values. Installed Apps list is incomplete, and I can't search for known incompatible apps like Catch Notes, etc.
> 
> So ... try this:
> * Change back to 240 & reboot.
> * Load Titanium Backup and "Wipe Data" for Google Play Store.
> * From TB, launch Play Store - ie. it will FC the first launch (which is ok).
> * Launch it again, and you'll get the TOS screen and hit "accept."
> * Check your settings to see if everything is changed back to default checkmarks (mine was).
> * If you have an incomplete Installed List, search for an installed app not shown.
> * Once you get to the app page, it should actually indicate it's already installed.
> * Going back to the Installed Apps list, everything is now showing.
> 
> Using above, I searched for & installed "Gnotes - Sync Note With Gmail (Dato)" successfully.


during which of those parts do i change my dpi back to 200?


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> during which of those parts do i change my dpi back to 200?


 Change to a custom dpi (& reboot) once you're done using Play Store.

The only difference now (with custom dpi) is the non-compatible apps will not show up in market update notifications and may or may not show up in your Installed Apps list ... until you change back to 240 dpi.

Unless you can find a modded .apk that tricks Play Store into thinking you're using 240, this is the price to pay for a lower dpi setting unfortunately. Not for everyone, but I can't go back to 240 full time - ie. everything is in the wrong place!









But it definitely appears Titanium Backup does a better job of fully wiping market data (v. ROM Control).


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Change to a custom dpi (& reboot) once you're done using Play Store.
> 
> The only difference now (with custom dpi) is the non-compatible apps will not show up in market update notifications and may or may not show up in your Installed Apps list ... until you change back to 240 dpi.
> 
> Unless you can find a modded .apk that tricks Play Store into thinking you're using 240, this is the price to pay for a lower dpi setting unfortunately. Not for everyone, but I can't go back to 240 full time - ie. everything is in the wrong place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it definitely appears Titanium Backup does a better job of fully wiping market data (v. ROM Control).


I don't mind if apps are missing from my installed apps list.
This is the step that im taking right now
set dpi to 240 rebooted.
went to TB and wiped data, ran app (didn't FC) agreed to the terms
apps ARE missing from installed apps (engadget etc.)
searched engadget on play store, its not there, searched it through web-play store, it says incompatible.
....what to do now? im on 240 dpi and the apps that usually show up are gone...


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I don't mind if apps are missing from my installed apps list.
> This is the step that im taking right now
> set dpi to 240 rebooted.
> went to TB and wiped data, ran app (didn't FC) agreed to the terms
> apps ARE missing from installed apps (engadget etc.)
> searched engadget on play store, its not there, searched it through web-play store, it says incompatible.
> ....what to do now? im on 240 dpi and the apps that usually show up are gone...


 Try to "kill" Play Store and Wipe Data in TB again. Maybe log out of the web version beforehand.


----------



## yosup

Btw ... do you normally change settings in Play Store - ie. disable Google Ad Mob, auto home widgets, etc? Until I saw those default settings were actually restored (after wiping data from TB), the compatibility issues stuck - ie. I think this indicates market data didn't get fully wiped.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Try to "kill" Play Store and Wipe Data in TB again. Maybe log out of the web version beforehand.


Alright, now all my apps show up, should i change the dpi and reboot now?
edit: no i dont mess with any of the play store settings.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... I don't mind if apps are missing from my installed apps list ...


When you're back on 240 dpi, your Installed App list should *NOT* be incomplete - ie. since there are no longer incompatibility issues. So, this is what we're shooting for.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Alright, now all my apps show up, should i change the dpi and reboot now?
> edit: no i dont mess with any of the play store settings.


 Lol .. great! Yup, if you're all done with Play Store ... change dpi, reboot, & enjoy! 

Btw ... with the lower dpi, you can test out a tighter home screen grid. Not sure which launcher you use, but I'm using Nova Launcher at 7x7 grid (which looks great at 190 dpi). Previously with LauncherPro, I used to go even tighter than that, but Nova and Apex max out at 7x7.


----------



## manus ferrera

Uh what's with all this rom related talk in this thread? I want my bacon dammit

Unless dpi is another word for bacon, and 180 240 are the cooking temperatures I don't wanna hear it


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> Uh what's with all this rom related talk in this thread? I want my bacon dammit
> 
> Unless dpi is another word for bacon, and 180 240 are the cooking temperatures I don't wanna hear it


Well, I suppose we made it through Bacon-Free-Saturday without much bacon talk .... so ... here you go:

*B A C O N !!!*


----------



## dougfresh

Xrider I say set your dpi at 80 and reboot then throw away your phone lololol...


----------



## dougfresh

Man I worked all evening and this section blew up!!!!Fabulous 3!!!


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Xrider I say set your dpi at 80 and reboot then throw away your phone lololol...


thanks for the tip, i did it. It looks great. Specially love how my phone doesn't turn on. Thanks kind sir. If only more people were like you helping out others.
Yosup, my market went back to being incompatible so i just have a market that doesn't update and sends to google servers about the 240 dpi
you can get it from this thread
(XDA) http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1580827

edit: never mind i guess its not working either for me. Apps don't show up on my installed apps and most of my normal apps are incompatible.
God i hate this.. Any other ideas? i'll probably go back to 240 if this keeps happening every day... I don't feel like erasing data/reboot/etc. every single day. don't have that kind of time.

edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1428830&highlight=density
Tried that app (pirated bcz only pro version makes it permanent.) it worked, bought the app, and im all happy now.
Only issue is Web version of Play store still thinks apps are incompatible. Any way to counter that?


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Yosup, my market went back to being incompatible so i just have a market that doesn't update and sends to google servers about the 240 dpi ...
> 
> edit: never mind i guess its not working either for me. Apps don't show up on my installed apps and most of my normal apps are incompatible.
> God i hate this.. Any other ideas? i'll probably go back to 240 if this keeps happening every day... I don't feel like erasing data/reboot/etc. every single day. don't have that kind of time.


That's the drawback of using a lower dpi.

Essentially, if you want to have "full" market compatibility and full access to the Play Store catalog, then you have to go back to 240 dpi (using the steps we discussed: change 240, reboot, & wipe market in TB).









Like I mentioned, this isn't for everyone. I, personally, don't need market all the time. So, when I do need to download new apps or check for updates, I temporarily change back to 240. Then, it's back to 190 after I'm done. Not an elegant solution, but it is what it is. Maybe someone has an alternate and more convenient method?









Android's recognized dpi "standards" are 120 / 160 / 240 / 320. So whenever you use a non-std dpi, you will only have "partial" access to market apps & updates - ie. due to the dpi incompatibility issue.


----------



## yosup

I see "Hunger Games" mentioned several times in the Zen Vib threads. Who's seen it? Any good? Anything else worthy of the admission price?

Can't remember the last movie I saw where I left the theater completely satisfied. My best movie going experience was watching Raiders Of The Lost Ark at the Mann Chinese Theater in LA (a few years back, eh?). I just remember the incredible sound system (even for "back" then) - ie. my seat would "rumble" when that huge rock was rolling towards Indy.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> I see "Hunger Games" mentioned several times in the Zen Vib threads. Who's seen it? Any good? Anything else worthy of the admission price?


Here's my two cents on the Hunger Games... http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23088-Deficient-Development,-you-guys-are-heroes...-Literally!#entry622898

Something I'd like to add to that linked post is that... although I sounded partially negative about the movie, it still sucks you in at some points, it is also pretty suspenseful.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

N00B ... do you wear contacts now? What happened to the glasses?


----------



## eddychecker

I took my son to see The Hunger Games after both of us read it first. We both enjoyed it, (my son is 12) and while the story line is rushed it is necessarily so. They have such a short time to get the plot developed that they definitely gleaned over a lot of the details. While I won't go to see it again on the big screen, I'll watch it again on the small one for sure.


----------



## xriderx66

eddychecker said:


> I took my son to see The Hunger Games after both of us read it first. We both enjoyed it, (my son is 12) and while the story line is rushed it is necessarily so. They have such a short time to get the plot developed that they definitely gleaned over a lot of the details. While I won't go to see it again on the big screen, I'll watch it again on the small one for sure.


Man, I swear, some days I wish the theater companies would sell the movies or rent them straight from my TV. I really don't like wasting time and going to theaters where I will obviously get hungry and have to pay for popcorn small bag and it's like $20 lol

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## wharfwreath

yosup said:


> I see "Hunger Games" mentioned several times in the Zen Vib threads. Who's seen it? Any good? Anything else worthy of the admission price?
> 
> Can't remember the last movie I saw where I left the theater completely satisfied. My best movie going experience was watching Raiders Of The Lost Ark at the Mann Chinese Theater in LA (a few years back, eh?). I just remember the incredible sound system (even for "back" then) - ie. my seat would "rumble" when that huge rock was rolling towards Indy.


Yosup,

IMO, it depends on what you are expecting when you go see it. I did not read the book, and enjoyed the movie, more for its message, metaphorical and historical representations of brainwashing and socialism than for the "movie" itself. I still think the movie was done well, and was worth watching it in the theater, and theatrically it keeps up with all the other action movies coming out. Regarding its message and attempt to make you think, it was awesome. Hope this helps!


----------



## yosup

I must say that I'm impressed with the group of people hanging out here. We can horse around with the endless bacon jokes (keep 'em comin'!) then switch gears and talk about "metaphorical and historical representations of brainwashing and socialism" (very nice, wharfwreath). 

It's gonna be scary once someone gets Woodrube going about Jigawatts!! Even scarier if you ask him for obscure Bill Murray quotes!!


----------



## yosup

> From Big Dog KMc's sig:
> You ever notice that Bacon doesn't have a cook book. That's because,,,,, Bacon doesn't need one!


Amen, bruddah!!! Lol.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

yosup said:


> I must say that I'm impressed with the group of people hanging out here. We can horse around with the endless bacon jokes (keep 'em comin'!) then switch gears and talk about "metaphorical and historical representations of brainwashing and socialism" (very nice, wharfwreath).
> 
> It's gonna be scary once someone gets Woodrube going about Jigawatts!! Even scarier if you ask him for obscure Bill Murray quotes!!


What? 1.21 Jigawatts?

Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## yosup

Big Dog KMc said:


> What? 1.21 Jigawatts?


A jiga-wuhh???


----------



## eddychecker

Cheese goes well with Bacon! A BLT with cheese is delicious. I would like a BLT with cheese, please. Hold the jigawatt.


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> I see "Hunger Games" mentioned several times in the Zen Vib threads. Who's seen it? Any good? Anything else worthy of the admission price?
> 
> Can't remember the last movie I saw where I left the theater completely satisfied. My best movie going experience was watching Raiders Of The Lost Ark at the Mann Chinese Theater in LA (a few years back, eh?). I just remember the incredible sound system (even for "back" then) - ie. my seat would "rumble" when that huge rock was rolling towards Indy.


the movie is ok.. not that great. the book is even better than the movie.


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> Amen, bruddah!!! Lol.


Bacon kicks Chuck Norris's ass!


----------



## dougfresh

Ddanc how DO you know about owl crap!! Hihi!! Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Cheese goes well with Bacon! A BLT with cheese is delicious. I would like a BLT with cheese, please. Hold the jigawatt.


If a cheeseburger is a Royale With Cheese, what is a BLT With Cheese?


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> If a cheeseburger is a Royale With Cheese, what is a BLT With Cheese?


Delicious! I'll have one.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Delicious! I'll have one.


 Touche ... lol. Damn, I'm hungry something fierce!!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Touche ... lol. Damn, I'm hungry something fierce!!


I would die to eat this...








...Then again, I'd probably die if I did.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I would die to eat this...
> ...Then again, I'd probably die if I did.


Holy Bacon Owl Crap, Batman!!


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Ddanc how DO you know about owl crap!! Hihi!! Inquiring minds want to know..


Okay okay...for those of you who really wanna know about owl crap. My wife does volunteer work with birds of prey including hawks, owls, falcons, etc for a local center. I've had to hold them on occasion for various things and when an owl gets scared or pissed off, they crap this oily smelly crap and if you happen to step in it on a slick floor it's like a grease slick. They call it "angry owl crap".

Remember...you asked for it.









It all made sense to me after experiencing it because I'd heard someone say "slicker than greased owl crap" and thought it odd. I thought it might be more entertaining that saying the phone was running "slicker than snot on a doorknob". That always elicits an 'ewwwww' too.


----------



## lapdog01

Just flashed 1.6 and it slicker-n owl crap on a Teflon skillet









sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

yosup said:


> Holy Bacon Owl Crap, Batman!!


EDIT:
Holy Angry Owl Crap, Batman!!


----------



## dougfresh

Owl keep this in mind.. .lol


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Owl keep this in mind.. .lol


please stop.


----------



## yosup

rc1.6 ...
Ain't life Zen??


----------



## dougfresh

Looky here!! THIS is dropping in 2 weeks!Bye people lol
http://m.engadget.com/default/classic/article.do?category=classic&artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/16/samsung-will-unveil-the-next-galaxy-phone-may-3rd-in-london/


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Looky here!! THIS is dropping in 2 weeks!Bye people lol
> http://m.engadget.co...-3rd-in-london/


Seriously! You gonna leave us for a younger model? lol

MP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Looky here!! THIS is dropping in 2 weeks!Bye people lol
> http://m.engadget.com/default/classic/article.do?category=classic&artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/16/samsung-will-unveil-the-next-galaxy-phone-may-3rd-in-london/


No-o-o-o! Why Doug, why?! Your avatar... it's xriderx66's GF... Now that image is back in my head... I'm scarred.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Seriously! You gonna leave us for a younger model? lol
> 
> MP


He always says Betsy is the ho, but......


----------



## dougfresh

Betsy is my ho and soon my g3 is gonna be my biatch! Lol


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Betsy is my ho and soon my g3 is gonna be my biatch! Lol


Love 'em and Leave 'em, eh? lol


----------



## manus ferrera

@ doug Nice!!!!! I knew xriders lady was fair game

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

In the mean time ... maybe 4.0.5 in the not-so-distant future?
http://www.androidau...vs-4-0-5-75651/

* Android 4.0.5*

"Though Android 4.0.5 isn't out yet, a lot of people are waiting for it already. It's anyone's guess when this update will be released, but rumor has it that it's aimed for some time April, 2012. The Internet first heard of Android 4.0.5 when the French carrier SFR disclosed a table that claimed the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus S would be getting this version over-the-air some time in March. Though no 4.0.5 has materialized for either of those phones, another rumor has cropped up, saying that Verizon is testing an update for its LTE-capable Galaxy Nexus. Rumors are rumors after all, and Verizon has yet to confirm if these rumors are true.

Based on what we're hearing, 4.0.5 may not bring any new features to your phone but will carry a lot of fixes for critical issues. Version 4.0.5 is said to address several internal bugs and reboot issues, such as the audio reboot issue.

In addition, a certain "data falling asleep" bug may also be corrected, together with battery life problems and the loss of signal when the phone goes on standby. No changes seem to be likely for the launcher and user interface, but some users are holding on to the hope that this update will feature new radios."


----------



## xriderx66

WHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
If my actual GF sees whats happening here she'll like beg me not to come to this website anymore WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mostdef69

Took my 4 year old son to his first tee ball practice. Proud of my son playing baseball. The coach were very surprise that he can hit a ball over infield and can throw 2nd base to home base perfectly. It was awesome!


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Took my 4 year old son to his first tee ball practice. Proud of my son playing baseball. The coach were very surprise that he can hit a ball over infield and can throw 2nd base to home base perfectly. It was awesome!


Wow! That's impressive ... at 4 years old.

How much spinach do you feed him? Or is it just from the bacon?


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> If my actual GF sees whats happening here she'll like beg me not to come to this website anymore WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


 Maybe she won't notice the tatoo??








( well ... maybe not ... )


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> If my actual GF sees whats happening here she'll like beg me not to come to this website anymore WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


You just gotta keep her away from any thread d'fresh posts in.....oh never mind he is everywhere. Sorry X
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Took my 4 year old son to his first tee ball practice. Proud of my son playing baseball. The coach were very surprise that he can hit a ball over infield and can throw 2nd base to home base perfectly. It was awesome!


Watch out. By pony league somebody will be offering him a minor league contract. Need an agent ?
sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> Wow! That's impressive ... at 4 years old.
> 
> How much spinach do you feed him? Or is it just from the bacon?


I start teach him when he was 3 year old playing baseball with me. He start riding kiddie 4 wheel when he was 3 and he start riding arctic cat 120cc when he 4 year old. He also ride raza scooter when he was 2. He learn fast.


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> I start teach him when he was 3 year old playing baseball with me. He start riding kiddie 4 wheel when he was 3 and he start riding arctic cat 120cc when he 4 year old. He also ride raza scooter when he was 2. He learn fast.


Now the big question is ... can you teach him how to Odin to stock and Zen out a phone??!! Pretty scary if he starts flashing rom's at the age of 5 (though it probably wouldn't surprise me. hehe)!!


----------



## Woody

Sweet dude. I taught both my boys to hit balls on the fly when they were both the age of 3 and now (ages 6 and 4.5), by mid may for the past 2yrs, I am able to throw real baseballs overhand and they each have their own kids-sized Louisville Sluggers that they hit with. They probably hit 4 out of 10 during rounds 3-5 but still that is a .400 batting avg. Steinbrenner, why did you have to go so soon?

I have video of my youngest hitting one of those plastic whiffle balls over our house when he was 3.5. Pretty sweet. We should get a Rootz Little League team started. They can be called the Little Buddas.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... We should get a Rootz Little League team started. They can be called the Little Buddas.


Lol. If you coach the team, it would be:
Woody Carradine & His Little Buddas. 

Great stories btw. Amazing the things kids can do at young ages!


----------



## ddanc1984

<-------- Resisting the temptation to post re: Cuban Sandwich with BACON on the ICZen thread.


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Resisting the temptation to post re: Cuban Sandwich with BACON on the ICZen thread.


 Just DO IT!!


----------



## dougfresh

Lol it's a Sin to put Baaaccooonnnn on a Cuban Sammich 
But it would taste zenful


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ...
> But it would taste zenful


 Nice!!


----------



## Mostdef69

I ask my son who do you want to play baseball team when you get older. He said "Cubs and I dont like the Sox". I ask him why you dont like the Sox. "Cause you dont like the Sox". That my boy!


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> I ask my son who do you want to play baseball team when you get older. He said "Cubs and I dont like the Sox". I ask him why you dont like the Sox. "Cause you dont like the Sox". That my boy!


 You've taught him well, the fine Zen Grasshopper that he is.









( btw, go Mariners!! Hehe. )


----------



## Mostdef69

How about that dirty cheap shot that Toores did last night. Make me real angry. I couldnt beleive the ref didnt see that coming without blowing the whistle! He can run but he cant hide in Chicago! He did it on purpose that he want to knock him out of the game cause Hossa is the one that bought the Hawks to the playoff. Torres a repeater offender did the same thing last year againist the Hawks


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> I ask my son who do you want to play baseball team when you get older. He said "Cubs and I dont like the Sox". I ask him why you dont like the Sox. "Cause you dont like the Sox". That my boy!


Give your son a chance to see a winner. It' was so nice to go to a World series game in which Your team is involved....GO WHITE SOX


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> You've taught him well, the fine Zen Grasshopper that he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( btw, go Mariners!! Hehe. )


Where do they play?


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> Give your son a chance to see a winner. It' was so nice to go to a World series game in which Your team is involved....GO WHITE SOX


Hopefully 2 or 3 years. They are still young team. The Cubs really need better relief pitcher.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Hopefully 2 or 3 years. They are still young team. The Cubs really need better relief pitcher.


If they stick with the youth thing and let them grow together, they can make a run. I got a cousin who is a lifelong Cub fan, and he is gettin old. I would like to see the Cubs get to the series for him.


----------



## Woody

That is funny because when I ask my boys who they like they say the Reds. Who do they hate? The Pirates (not sure why on this one) and the Cardinals. We were about 15 rows back when the brawl happened 2 seasons ago and my kids will never forgive or forget.

Hope I don't get flamed for this but I am used to it by now. My team is the Yankees and has been since I was a little boy in the 70s and 80s. When i was a kid my neighbor on the left was an O-lineman for the Eagles and my neighbor on the right was a minor league pitcher for the Yankees. So i had that whole hero thing going on. So when i ask my boys who their favorite is they always say the Yanks. And they hate only one team more than the Cardinals, and you know who that is. I won't say it so as not to offend.

On that note as much as I don't like "them", Theo Epstein is a wizard and while the Cubs should be in the basement with the Pirates this year, they will be a force in the NL Central in 2yrs.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Where do they play?


Ouch!!!! No luv for the Pacific NW up in here, eh?

Just for that then ... *GO CUBS*!!!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Hope I don't get flamed for this but I am used to it by now. My team is the Yankees and has been since I was a little boy in the 70s and 80s. When i was a kid my neighbor on the left was an O-lineman for the Eagles and my neighbor on the right was a minor league pitcher for the Yankees. So i had that whole hero thing going on. So when i ask my boys who their favorite is they always say the Yanks. And they hate only one team more than the Cardinals, and you know who that is. I won't say it so as not to offend.


Haha. I was actually hoping to hear a wild "Bronx Tale" or how you grew up in Queens. It would've made me wonder how many bewildered looks you get (in Cincinnati) when you greet people with a heavy Bronx accent ... and say, "Ehh, how yuze doin'?"


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Ouch!!!! No luv for the Pacific NW up in here, eh?
> 
> Just for that then ... *GO CUBS*!!!


Got my wallet stolen at a mariners game when Edgar Martinez beat my sox and I had to by dinner for 3 Mariners fans.......bad memories








sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

2 years ago my grandpa pass away and gave me 1/2 of his ashes. He told me he want his ashes to be sent in Wrigley field by the vine wall. So I did last year. He told me that he will bring the good luck and beat the billy the goat curse. My grandpa was born and raised in Chicago live on Waveland and Fremont road. My grandpa wrote the letter before he died told me the last time he went to see cubs in world series was in 1938 and in 1943 he was in Japan fighting war told me he listen to the score from battle station gather information while he fighting and shooting the same time. I still have his letter and kept in a safe place when my kids get older and tell them a story how great my grandpa was.


----------



## Woody

Awesome dude. Really, really cool.

Back in the day before kids and mortgage type things, my wife and I each worked for rival hotels. She was a server and I was a bartender and we would send people back and forth to each other. "Ya you should go over there and check this place out. They got this cute server too, so try and sit in her sections" or "You should go over there, the bartender knows more stuff about nothing than anyone I know". All the while they didn't know that at the end of the night, we were married and the money was coming to the same place whether they gave it to her or me. Nice little system we had.

Anyways, b/c we worked at these hotels, we got something like 40 free nights between the two of us and we used them up every year. Went to the Bahamas, Park City, Indy/Louisville/Columbus, anywhere we had one of our hotels, we went. But we spent most of out time in Chicago. Went there 6-8 times a year. We were there so much that people sometimes stopped to ask us directions. That was funny and happened more than once. We actaully looked at getting a place on Dearborn down by the House of Blues as a 2nd appartment, but then that doesn't make too much sense financially. Love Wrigley too. Been to so many games there, I can't even count.


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Got my wallet stolen at a mariners game when Edgar Martinez beat my sox and I had to by dinner for 3 Mariners fans.......bad memories


Sorry to hear about the wallet. How'd you end up paying for dinner? Washing dishes while they ate or something? Hehe.

Only good memories of Edgar Martinez for me - esp. in Game 5 of the 1995 ALDS. I was sitting near 3rd base when he hit "The Double." I had never seen Ken Griffey Jr. run so fast as he ripped over 3rd base on his way to back to the plate. Sorry to all ya Yankee fans (you've had a decent run tho, eh?), but that game will always stay with me. Man, I miss that team!!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Awesome dude. Really, really cool.


On a side note ... kinda funny that Br1cK'd finally blew his top about the Zen thread's off-topic straying. You could sense the momentum just building and turning the ship off course. Amazing how one comment easily lights the match and turns into a blazing forest fire.

I suppose that means the deluge of bacon comments will pour back into this thread. Only time will tell.


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar is smoking too many bacon chips lately! Lol


----------



## lapdog01

@ yosup

It was more my id's that were the issue. I carried the money clip back in the day. I cancelled the credit cards, and still my "friends" wouldn't let me off the hook for dinner. No sympathy in that crowd lol

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... and still my "friends" wouldn't let me off the hook for dinner. No sympathy in that crowd lol


 What are friends for, right? Glad they could maintain a sense of humor about your wallet ... albeit with empty stomachs ultimately prevailing!


----------



## dougfresh

This is what SugarTibbs does every night prior to logging in here
http://m.gizmodo.com/5903476/if-you-order-1050-slices-of-bacon-burger-king-will-comply
Edit all the comments remind me of us!


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> This is what SugarTibbs does every night prior to logging in here
> http://m.gizmodo.com...ing-will-comply


Dang that a load of bacon!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> This is what SugarTibbs does every night prior to logging in here
> http://m.gizmodo.com...ing-will-comply
> Edit all the comments remind me of us!


That man... He is my hero.

EDIT: Lol, you're right Doug the comments are hilarious! This comment sounds like something I'd expect Woodrube to say...

View attachment 22944​(Click to enlarge)​


----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## dougfresh

<<<<<-------- LOL what do you think Mosdef! Lol


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> <<<<<-------- LOL what do you think Mosdef! Lol


Lol...that fit you right in.


----------



## Woody

Mostdef69 said:


> <<<<<-------- LOL what do you think Mosdef! Lol


Doug, I know your avatar is a bacon slice but that is NOT what I thought it was when I first saw it. More like something from the Japanese Fertitlity Festival.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Woodrube said:


> Um, I believed I ordered the Super Sized. And what about my Diet Coke.
> 
> Doug, I know your avatar is a bacon slice but that is NOT what I thought it was when I first saw it. More like something from the Japanese Fertitlity Festival.


Couldn't stop laughing for a while after reading that comment 

Sent from tapatalk V2 B6 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## dougfresh

Looks like a man in a vagina suit now that I look at it....


----------



## Woody

I am thinking I am going to have a steak tonight for dinner.








Btw we might be teetering on the edge of the rules here. But hey, it's a steak and Bacon.


----------



## dougfresh

Oohh my!!! Grab the kiddies and run for the hills! Woody you sick bastard lolollo!!!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Btw we might be teetering on the edge of the rules here. But hey, it's a steak and Bacon.


That "steak" does look like it was pounded ... (you know, tenderized).


----------



## manus ferrera

I know I was horny

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## manus ferrera

At the DMV today to renew my license wooooooo!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Looks like a man in a vagina suit now that I look at it....


It has 2 holes!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Sugar is smoking too many bacon chips lately! Lol


 I wonder if Tibbs ever found this thread? Lol.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I wonder if Tibbs ever found this thread? Lol.


Maybe d'fresh should pm him with the link.
 







@ woodrube thanks for making sure my wife will never read forums over my shoulder again. Your "Japanese fertility" comment sent her walking away shaking her head. I tried to get her to read some more as she mumbled something about " one track minds...."








sent from my one track foul mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... " one track minds...."


Lol ... 2 track minds ( if you include the bacon ... with the "steak" ).


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Lol ... 2 track minds ( if you include the bacon ... with the "steak" ).


True dat 
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Count your blessings that she didn't see the steak I posted. You might have to log out for awhile. Did see that Alex9090 logged in the other day so we may need to tone it down for the lady if she stops into the lounge.


----------



## lapdog01

Wifey is actually very cool about guys being guys, Though I do agree that we don't want to alienate any lady who would care to relax in the lounge.

sent from my mind


----------



## jaliscojorge

Or maybe she's just fine with it? Would be nice to get her opinion on her comfort zone. Who knows she might bring her own bag of bacon with extra ingredients.

Sent from tapatalk V2 B6 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Mostdef69

Whoa...Did somebody said Alex was here... Everybody hide the bacon!


----------



## Woody

Leaked video of SGS3 but it is Vietnamese so just watch.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/04/20/alleged-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-shows-up-on-video-packing-a-1-4ghz-quad-core-processor-and-720p-display/


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Leaked video of SGS3 but it is Vietnamese so just watch.


I'm curious what the final "ceramic" case will look & feel like. Thought it was supposed to be 4.8" screen (and hopefully straight out to the bezel)?? Lol. I'll take this for now tho. Nice ... freaking 1.5 GHz Quad Core!!

Since Apple has the exclusive on "LiquidMetal" (which can be allegedly cast in a mold and contoured, etc), I wonder if Samsung will take the bait and one-up somehow?


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube said:


> Leaked video of SGS3 but it is Vietnamese so just watch.
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/04/20/alleged-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-shows-up-on-video-packing-a-1-4ghz-quad-core-processor-and-720p-display/


It look like SG3 use gingerbread.


----------



## dougfresh

I hope seriously that Brick wants to go back to XDA.I know, I know but ..
The community over there is tightened 
I'm thinking that zen is going to be much more fruitful there than in this....,


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> I hope seriously that Brick wants to go back to XDA.I know, I know but ..
> The community over there is tightened
> I'm thinking that zen is going to be much more fruitful there than in this....,


Not gonna happen.

Can you really say that the mods are acting better all over that forum (every device), and the community has tightened in the few weeks since DD made the move? Lets not forget, it wasn't anything in the Vibrant forum that spurred us into action.

Also, I'm happy getting a little less traffic than I did over there, because most of the yahoos stayed were they belonged, in the zoo.

Sent from my ICZen experience, via Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

The top 5 questions that I don't Miss from the Zoo

5) Is wifi calling working on this rom?
4) Does GPS work on this?
3) How is this compared to ( insert rom here)
2) How do I flash this?
1) How is the battery life on this rom?

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Just a suggestion gentlemen. I don't think xda was bad at all.I understand the points that involved DD moving over here.


----------



## Mostdef69

http://science.discovery.com/videos/how-its-made-bacon.html#mkcpgn=fbsci2


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Just a suggestion gentlemen. I don't think xda was bad at all.I understand the points that involved DD moving over here.


Just jokes. Hey fresh, my son found a Gummy thread at XDA and he flashed this morning but it seems pretty laggy. Did you ever flash it? If so how was your experience bro?
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Just a suggestion gentlemen. I don't think xda was bad at all.I understand the points that involved DD moving over here.


Just jokes. Hey fresh, my son found a Gummy thread at XDA and he flashed this morning but it seems pretty laggy. Did you ever flash it? If so how was your experience bro?
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

No I didn't I went ahead and flashed cm9 instead. Did your son flash the migrate to datadata fix?? I believe it's posted in the last couple of pages over yonder


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Just a suggestion gentlemen ...


I think the intent for bringing up the subject was harmless - ie. to promote growth and wanting to see ICZen be cutting edge. We all want that.

While more traffic inevitably dilutes the "experienced" feel we now have here, it potentially yields more suggestions and donations, which alone would get B closer to his goal of building from source, etc.

Anyways, B made his stance known clearly, so we can keep on keeping on. S'all good in da Zen hood.


----------



## lapdog01

@dougfresh
I had to rescue my young student of flash. We odin'd to stock and I took him up the ladder. He is running gummy, but will be trying some other roms out. He did need the migrate fix, so thanks for the reminder.

@yosup. 
Agreed...Keep ridin' with the Zen Master
In case you didn't hear My SOX shutout the M's. Oh by the way it was a PERFECTO by Phil Humber


----------



## lapdog01

BACON MOVIE QUOTE:*Trading Places*
"*Billy Ray*: No thanks, guys, I already had breakfast this morning. 
*Mortimer Duke*: This is not a *meal*, Valentine. We are here to TRY to explain to you what is we do here. 
*Randolph Duke*: We are 'commodities brokers', William. Now, what are commodities? Commodities are agricultural products... like coffee that you had for breakfast... wheat, which is used to make bread... pork bellies, which is used to make bacon, which you might find in a 'bacon and lettuce and tomato' sandwich. 
[Billy Ray turns and gives a long look at the camera]


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup.
> Agreed...Keep ridin' with the Zen Master
> In case you didn't hear My SOX shutout the M's. Oh by the way it was a PERFECTO by Phil Humber


Dude, it hurts to be an M's fan right now ... but I take the good with the bad. However bad it gets.


----------



## Mostdef69

Guys check this out
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538494


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> Dude, it hurts to be an M's fan right now ... but I take the good with the bad. However bad it gets.


Congratulation sox. Not a south side fan. But my cubbies win today!


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Congratulation sox. Not a south side fan. But my cubbies win today!


WOW congrats to the Cubs for the win....you rarely see northside-southside harmony peeps so take note
sent from my mind on painkillers


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Mostdef69 said:


> Guys check this out
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538494


Want to know something neat I found messing around with any cut?

Nyandroid Easter Egg:

Add >Shortcuts > Anycut > Activities > Nyandroid > Ok.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Oh by the way it was a PERFECTO by Phil Humber


21st No-Hitter in MLB history ... not a bad claim to fame. Congrats!! 

( I'll just try to forget who it was against.







)


----------



## Mostdef69

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Want to know something neat I found messing around with any cut?
> 
> Nyandroid Easter Egg:
> 
> Add >Shortcuts > Anycut > Activities > Nyandroid > Ok.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


The rocket launcher pretty cool too


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> 21st No-Hitter in MLB history ... not a bad claim to fame. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I'll just try to forget who it was against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think 2 week ago cubs pitcher almost has one but mess up the throw to first base


----------



## xriderx66

Guys don't tell Brick'd but im on MIUI for now.
Yeah, im a traitor, for now.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

...Lol, just messin' with yah xridderx66.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Guys don't tell Brick'd but im on MIUI for now.
> Yeah, im a traitor, for now.


Lol. Anything particular that stands out about MIUI? Haven't even thought of that rom in a long while.


----------



## yosup

ENKYO BA
In case you guys missed it, Annex put the Enkyo boot animation in his theme zip (yesterday, I believe). It's pretty wicked-hahd (as they say in Boston).









Seriously, it's worth checking out. The first time I flashed it, I rebooted the phone several times just to watch it again. It's pretty damn wicked!


----------



## dougfresh

Did you guys know how to find the Easter Egg???About phone and hit the Android version 4.0.4 numerous times! When it pops out,long press it for more fun


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Did you guys know how to find the Easter Egg???About phone and hit the Android version 4.0.4 numerous times! When it pops out,long press it for more fun


Doug thats like a year old dude.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm sure not all know about it!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Most of the themes don't actually work, but things like
> Homescreen, icons, status bar, lockscreen etc. can be themed but currently apps like Dialer and SMS can't.
> I just like how it looks, the simplistic look, but obviously i'll get bored of MIUI and go back to ZEN and back and forth.


MIUI never did it for me. I'm curious about CM9 and SlimICS, but I don't want to reset all ma cheese-wiz all over again ... then it's time to flash the next Zen nugget. Yeah, lame excuse. Lol.


----------



## dougfresh

Cm9 runs pretty good Yosup .Aopk is running good too


----------



## dougfresh

If you guys are running aopk33, I'm using mega blue theme from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23472-aokp-b33the-holo-series-all-newholo-mega-bluegreen-light-fixed/ the yellow and light green are pretty sick also. Might break usb mounting but I rarely hook up Betsy to my pc anyway ;D


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> If you guys are running aopk33, I'm using mega blue theme from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23472-aokp-b33the-holo-series-all-newholo-mega-bluegreen-light-fixed/ the yellow and light green are pretty sick also. Might break usb mounting but I rarely hook up Betsy to my pc anyway ;D


Nice! Surprisingly, I actual like how that light green looks. Mega Blue is spot on with the right shade of blue. I likee.


----------



## lapdog01

Those are nice. I also used this http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/22240-[Theme]-Purple-Kush-(a-Purple-Cobalt)-Liquid-1.2.5-&-AOKP-32 on Zen 1.6. Very nice if u like the purple thing. Also Doug I have some blue sphere icons that look like this






let me know if anyone wants some might be nice with the blue

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Ooo I like those icons. Got anymore of those?


----------



## yosup

@lapdog
Your setup in the Dust thread looked sweet! I looked thru that Deviant Art link you posted (mariok13) and was hoping he had a red version of Icones Orange ... but no dice.









Haven't found any icon sets to use with Enkyo.


----------



## dougfresh

YES YES YES!!!!! Hook em up lapdoggie 
Very much appreciated


----------



## lapdog01

http://db.tt/EeYfvOpr here are the blue ones wood

@yosup did you see the red ones mariok 13 had







Or these






or I also got a link somewhere with Tons of packs...gotta try to find it
@ yosup here is a link for Gothic red http://mariok13.deviantart.com/art/icones-gothique

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Thanks buddy.

Ive been an icon whore for awhile so i have been collecting as many as I can. When i get my PC up I'll put up a link to all I got. I wonder what Annex has on his HDD.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup did you see the red ones mariok 13 had
> View attachment 23099


Looking at 'em now. This is nice. I still prefer the overall style off those orange ones, but this will do. 

Dude, you should start a thread with this stuff!! Mui caliente!!


----------



## lapdog01

Me too wood I change my setups all the time to keep it (Doug)fresh I have a lot on my lappy too.
@yosup maybe you start the thread and we all could attach some links and pics and really start sharing zen-style 
I bet Annex has a ton o goods
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Not sure we should start a thread bc I have so many that there is no way I can give proper credit to the makers. Maybe better if it is buried in this thread to at least give a slight veil of anonymity in case web get tagged. Not as strict as the Dark Side but rules are rules.

It is funny. I got over there to help out but come here to hang out. Digging the chill here a bunch.

ps - pretty sure I solved the Encryption Error. So now I'm on the hunt for the fix. There was 3 people that got tagged with it that I PM'd and all 3 of them thrashed their Vibes and got a new phone. Wished I could get my hands on those to run some tests/experiments.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Not sure we should start a thread bc I have so many that there is no way I can give proper credit to the makers. Maybe better if it is buried in this thread to at least give a slight veil of anonymity in case web get tagged. Not as strict as the Dark Side but rules are rules.


@W. Carradine
That's a proper frame of mind. This is our very own embedded "Share Your Zen Bling" ... inside the "Zen Lounge." This thread will be the gift that keeps on giving.

@lapdog
Dude ... you could spend all freaking day on deviantART. Lol. I was looking for icons, but now I've wandered into wallpapers. Luh dis stuff, mang.


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/gvmFiddq

This is an icon apk
I usually use the launcher pro ones and transparent ones
It's a good idea to use Wi-Fi with is app


----------



## lapdog01

I agree keep da Zen Ba-ling here. I also don't know where I got most of my icons either, so let's share.

@ dougfresh....let's see your setup brotha wit the blue
@woodrube you are like CSI android ...nice job . Hopefully you can get one before they get rid of them so you can post the conclusive results as the vibrant community will bow down to the resident detective/physicist/icon ho/ bacon chef:blink:
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

hery54674563


----------



## Woody

Thanks Doug. Does it have the icons somewhere? I renamed it .zip and extracted it but I couldn't find any icons in there. Just assets, manifests and fw-Res, ...


----------



## dougfresh

Woody is a application!!! DL it and install normally.. Click on Styles to search


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> hery54674563


867-5309









( ... this was little before your time. hehe ... )


----------



## dougfresh

I didn't see a couple of icons that I use in the bubble blue icons zip Lap


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> 867-5309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ... this was little before your time. hehe ... )


How'd you get Jenny's number?
@ fresh...still looks sweet
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> How'd you get Jenny's number?


Who else can I turn to?


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> hery54674563


Is that her name and phone number! Hihihihi!


----------



## lapdog01

That would be the number to lose

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Her measurements. A shiver runs down my neck.

I seemed to forget LPP and ADWex .apks work together. My bad. Its late and I built a wooded metropolis of a swingset today for the boys so I'm not that clear. Oh and I had the obligatory adult beverages after dinner and a shower. Cold and rainy but the smiles as they swang in a fury was all worth it.

Talk to you tomorrow fellas. Peace and chicken grease.


----------



## yosup

Night dude.


----------



## lapdog01

Night guys.. gotta get my 3 hours and hit the road
Some enkyo for ya








sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Is that her name and phone number! Hihihihi!


If you zoom in on the tattoo, I believe it says:

"Property of xriderx66"


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/4wYUBaGS
Badazz icons zip e a doo daa!Extract and donate 50 bucks to me !!!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Badazz icons zip e a doo daa!Extract and donate 50 bucks to me !!!!


Nice, dude. I like the gloss look on those.

( $50? ... I thought it only took $10 to make you holla. Hehe. )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup did you see the red ones mariok 13 had ...


@lapdoggie dawg
Dude, the black & red icones from mariok13 put the finishing touches on Enkyo for me. Appreciate the hookup because it would have seriously taken forever to search thru deviantART! Thanks, bro. 

So here's my Enkyo-flava'd Zen Bling ...
( lol ... technical difficulties ... wth ... )


----------



## lapdog01

That's TIGHT....showing off the Zen proudly brotha

sent from my sleep deprived mind


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> http://db.tt/4wYUBaGS
> Badazz icons zip e a doo daa!Extract and donate 50 bucks to me !!!!


Thanx fresh more for the collection
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> That's TIGHT....showing off the Zen proudly brotha


Inspired by you and Annex. I like it vurry muchos!!








Those red icons made all the difference.


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> That would be the number to lose
> 
> sent from my mind


Looks like a can of biscuit dough someone popped.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Inspired by you and Annex. I like it vurry muchos!!
> Those red icons made all the difference.


Wish I had shared these before







http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1544123 glow icons in 
MANY different colors
sent from my mind


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Is that her name and phone number! Hihihihi!


I bet the back of her neck looks like a pack of hot dogs.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> I bet the back of her neck looks like a pack of hot dogs.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


:lol:and she's hiding a slab o bacon under one of her chins

sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

Y U SO MEAN ABOUT ME GIRL?!!?!


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Y U SO MEAN ABOUT ME GIRL?!!?!










well, you'll never go hungry X









sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> well, you'll never go hungry X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my mind


You know something scary I thought of? What would happen if xriderx66 and his girl were the only two left on Earth and she got hungry...







...


----------



## dougfresh

Noob that's off the chain! Thanks for the giggles


----------



## Woody

I got this PM fro Yosup on the other side. Anyone know what this means?



yosup said:
 

> Sensai Carradine,
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm actually "locked out" of RootzWiki. Haha.
> 
> I was trying replace a couple screenshots to a Zen Lounge post earlier, and I kept getting error msgs. Eventually realized my png file sizes were too big (ie. the jpg's I originally were rather low quality). I think my rather hasteful brute force attempts (from both pc & Vib - ie. maybe even simultaneously) eventually led to this pleasant msg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your connection to this server has been *blocked *in this server's firewall.
> You need to contact the server owner for further information.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I haven't been able to connect to anything RW ever since! I've got a msg out thru exactservers.com's Contact Us page, but I have no clue if they reply on the wknds. Grrrr ...
> 
> For now ... I'm in Zenful (yet Ignorant) Bliss of the Zen Crew's going on's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mostdef69

New Facebook app now have camera. It make it much easier to upload pic thru Facebook. Only thing disappoint about camera don't have setting only video have the setting that I can change.


----------



## xriderx66

Why is there no recent activity on this thread?
Lets start a new subject.
Boobies.
Bacon

I don't even know anymore..


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Why is there no recent activity on this thread?


Good point. I think when the discussion turned to your GF people fled.









So you're running a Miui v4 port right? What do you think about it? Any major bugs? I kinda miss some of the features Miui offered...


----------



## dougfresh

It's because Yosup is locked up! He's serving hard time because he stole Tom Petty's Giiitaaar


----------



## dougfresh

Good question nOOb.I haven't been on miui in like 8 months but I enjoyed it


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Good point. I think when the discussion turned to your GF people fled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're running a Miui v4 port right? What do you think about it? Any major bugs? I kinda miss some of the features Miui offered...


Actually, no bugs besides the 911 issue. 
The only "major" bug that the dev himself cannot fix is the MIUI4 problem of not being able to theme everything like messaging app etc.
Lockscreen,statusbar, icons, yeah that can be themed, just not apps. yet.
It's really smooth, much smoother then when it first came out.
I'm on WeUI, but im probably going to switch to the MIUI V4 by Jrongi.


----------



## eddychecker

I loved MIUI and was on it for a long time. When B came out with ICZen, it was the first time I flashed something else after being on MIUI so long. I liked the simple approach of Zendroid and later GingerZen. And I'm glad it continues with ICZ.

It bothered me that MIUI China dropped the Vibe totally. They don't even update the older GB stuff anymore. As long as we have the support from this forum, I won't go back. It'd be like cheating, dirty almost.


----------



## Mostdef69

3 more days. Going to Vegas!


----------



## eddychecker

Get your shots now before you go. It'll save time later!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> It's because Yosup is locked up! He's serving hard time because he stole Tom Petty's Giiitaaar


Waaaaaazzzuuuppp!!! The Man tried to hold me down ... but ain't nuthin' stoppin' this Zen Bullet Train, mang.


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> You know something scary I thought of? What would happen if xriderx66 and his girl were the only two left on Earth and she got hungry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xrider's girl actually auditioned for that movie "Alive" (about the plane crash in the Andes), but the director soon realized the movie would end up longer than Titanic!!









But seriously ...
It was luv-at-first-site for xriderx66 the moment he laid eyes on her. He knew right there and then that she would always "bring home the BACON"!!


----------



## lapdog01

@ yosup
Making up for lost time









I believe that my job SUX( this week anyway)
On 31 hours in 2 days with day 2 in progress still. Too crazy .

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> @ yosup
> Making up for lost time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that my job SUX( this week anyway)
> On 31 hours in 2 days with day 2 in progress still. Too crazy .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Dude, I hear ya. I am right in the middle of 3 13's in a row and I work in a friggin office all day. Nothing a little cough syrup and some Advil can't fix for when I get home from the throbbing headache I get bc I am looking at the computer screen and old outdated mortgage documents all day.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Ahh, Welcome back buddy. Was quiet around here without you. Did you ever figure out what happened?
> 
> Dude, I hear ya. I am right in the middle of 3 13's in a row and I work in a friggin office all day. Nothing a little cough syrup and some Advil can't fix for when I get home from the throbbing headache I get bc I am looking at the computer screen and old outdated mortgage documents all day.


I'm feeling your pain. After looking at CAD files on a 15" monitor I may be going blind.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Ahh, Welcome back buddy. Was quiet around here without you. Did you ever figure out what happened?


Never got an explanation. Just a response simply stating the block had been cleared.

( Maybe xriderx66 was stealing my bandwidth to download his _pr0n_ err "Samsung Vibrant" links ...







)


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Get your shots now before you go. It'll save time later!


For Hepatitis ... ???


----------



## Woody

Maybe it was just a server lock bc you were trying to upload something to many times. They read your ISP and flagged it until then"threat" was over. Glad your back buddy. Doug missed you.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Glad your back buddy. Doug missed you.


Good to be back! Missed all y'all (... oh, and dougie, too).











> From Woodrube's sig:
> Were R2-D2 and CP3O lovers? All that time in the desert/space?


Wouldn't surprise me. If anything, their relationship was quite "electric"!!


----------



## xriderx66

Is it bad if i've never seen a Star Wars movie?


----------



## Woody

Left to right.

Solo, Vader, Chewy, her highness, Luke, R2-D2


----------



## dougfresh

Here's a Google app icons zip that I am using for Nova or any other lkke zeam or apex
http://db.tt/EIynVonT


----------



## eddychecker

xriderx66 said:


> Is it bad if i've never seen a Star Wars movie?


Of course it's bad. Get yourself a copy of the original trilogy, sit down and watch it until your eyes bleed. Then start quoting obscure lines from the script so your friends think your odd. You'll fit in better around here, I'm sure.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> Is it bad if i've never seen a Star Wars movie?


No. I say just pass on Star Wars, and go get yourself a BluRay of "Space Balls". And don't forget other classics, like "Ice Pirates". lol

MP


----------



## Woody

Or "Time Bandits" Classic right there. Little people and John Cleese. What more could you want?

"Somewhere Under the Rainbow" Chevy Chase, the girl from the first Indiana Jones movie and a bunch of little people. Murder mystery on the set of "The Wizard of Oz"


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> No. I say just pass on Star Wars, and go get yourself a BluRay of "Space Balls". And don't forget other classics, like "Ice Pirates". lol
> 
> MP


Im a STAR WARS freak!
I have all the Star Wars collection and every DVD they release I buy it! BTW I collect Star Wars LEGO!


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 will eventually get bored of his daily "Genital Hospital" and "Saving Ryan's Privates" routine ... and then he can make time to catch up on the real classics. Hehe.

( but then again, maybe not







)


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

OK, out of curiosity, what do you guys prefer? Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox? I've been using Chrome for a while, it's my default browser, and I love it. However I hear a lot of positive things about Firefox. I just downloaded Firefox and it seems pretty nice so far, but I wanted hear you guys give your 2¢ on the topic... For the most part both seem to be equally fast...


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> OK, out of curiosity, what do you guys prefer? Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox? I've been using Chrome for a while, it's my default browser, and I love it. However I hear a lot of positive things about Firefox. I just downloaded Firefox and it seems pretty nice so far, but I wanted hear you guys give your 2¢ on the topic... For the most part both seem to be equally fast...


On the desktop, I use/prefer Mozilla Firefox. I'm on Linux 95% of the time. When I have to use Windows, I use Pale Moon (tweaked Firefox) for speed. I have been onboard with Firefox since v1. I've never really used Google Chrome (or Chromium under Linux) unless it was for website testing.

Firefox/Pale Moon = 95%
Opera/Opera Next = 4%
IE = .9%
Chrome/Chromium = .1%
Safari = 0% <= Get that .pple Sh.t outta here!

For Android use, then I pretty much use Dolphin HD 99.9% of the time. Maybe stock browser .1% of the time.

MP


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Safari = 0% <= Get that .pple Sh.t outta here!


Wurd.


----------



## Mostdef69

I use Dolphin browser


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> Safari = 0% <= Get that .pple Sh.t outta here!


Lol, thanks for being courteous and bleeping out that nasty "a" word... Also, thanks for the very informal post MP. I've never even heard of Pale Moon, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## eddychecker

I've been using Chrome since it was in beta and other than the fear of BIG BROTHER tracking every last thing I do (including this) I like it. It uses less ram than FF and has a speed edge over IE and FF. I do run Chromium on Linux and I think there is a windoze version of it too.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> OK, out of curiosity, what do you guys prefer? Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox? I've been using Chrome for a while, it's my default browser, and I love it. However I hear a lot of positive things about Firefox. I just downloaded Firefox and it seems pretty nice so far, but I wanted hear you guys give your 2¢ on the topic... For the most part both seem to be equally fast...


Well,, If you are talking about
P.C. Browsers, Firefox for me.
Phone browsers,, Dolphin HD.

Also off topic
when was the last time anyone has seen this










All in First place Except...................


----------



## Mostdef69

Big Dog KMc said:


> Well,, If you are talking about
> P.C. Browsers, Firefox for me.
> Phone browsers,, Dolphin HD.
> 
> Also off topic
> when was the last time anyone has seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in First place Except...................


 Dang... I have never seen that standing before! but look at Boston they stank!


----------



## eddychecker

Somebody has to lose all those games!

MP, Great find that Pale Moon. It uses less that 60% of the RAM my beloved Chrome uses. It's fast too.
Thanks!


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Well,, If you are talking about
> P.C. Browsers, Firefox for me.
> Phone browsers,, Dolphin HD.
> 
> Also off topic
> when was the last time anyone has seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in First place Except...................


Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki

That is cause for panic in Beantown.....oh browsers ...Chrome for windows opera on phonr


----------



## mr_psycho

Big Dog KMc said:


> Well,, If you are talking about
> P.C. Browsers, Firefox for me.
> Phone browsers,, Dolphin HD.
> 
> Also off topic
> when was the last time anyone has seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in First place Except...................


Wasn't this from last Friday's episode of Fringe? When they were in the year 2036 or something? lol

Cue the Twilight Zone music.

MP


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> OK, out of curiosity, what do you guys prefer? Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox?


@N00B-o-rama
Here's my list of favorite Firefox extensions. Check 'em out for yourself and lemme know what suits your fancy.









*BACKUP / RESTORE:*
FEBE - _Backup & restore all settings, bookmarks, extensions, themes, etc._
Session Manager - _Must have. Backup / Restore windows, sizes, position, tabs, history, etc._

*SECURITY / PRIVACY:*
Adblock Plus
Adblock Plus Pop-up Addon
BetterPrivacy
BrowserProtect
Flashblock - _Disable / Enable flash_
Ghostery - _Block / Allow web trackers, web bugs, etc._
NoScript
WOT

*TWEAKS:*
All-in-One Sidebar
Configuration Mania
Fasterfox Lite
Firesizer - _Resize windows based on saved dimensions._
Hide Menubar
IE Tab V2 (Enhanced IE Tab)
Menu Editor - _Customize context menu's, tab menu's, etc._
Movable Firefox Button
Multiple Tab Handler
Personal Menu (Personal Firefox Button) - _Customize items in the Firefox Button._
Tab Mix Plus - _Must have ... too many options to list._
UI Fixer

*HANDY:*
Context Bookmarks
Context Menu History
Download Statusbar
FoxClocks
Gmail Watcher
Image Zoom
QuickDrag
Speed Dial - _Very handy & customizable._
Tab Counter
Toolbar Buttons


----------



## Woody

Looks like Rootz forgot to pay the bandwidth bill again. Say IPS Community at the top again.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Looks like Rootz forgot to pay the bandwidth bill again. Say IPS Community at the top again.


and it turned all blue and stuff.....


----------



## Big Dog KMc

soon as I posted it reverted back again

There messin with us....


----------



## xriderx66

I've never really liked Firefox. I used to use it before Chrome came out, but after Chrome was out, i've never looked back. I do have it installed and use it to test if a website is not just working on Chrome (sometimes that is the case as with websites like government websites, some do not support chrome)

I'll try it out, but is it just me or are there updates too quickly? I install the newest version, and then a week later, another major version is released.


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube said:


> Looks like Rootz forgot to pay the bandwidth bill again. Say IPS Community at the top again.


Yeah I see that too this afternoon


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Wish I had shared these before
> View attachment 23128
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1544123 glow icons in MANY different colors


@lapdoggie-dawg
That's a nice collection of icons and a large array of colors indeed. I do like the red / chrome / black variations, but you got me hooked on mariok13's red & blk ones. It probably depends on the backdrop used, but I like how understated yet detailed mariok13's were. If I find the right wallpaper, these glow icons would definintely work tho.


----------



## dougfresh

I agree!! I love Sierra Pale Ales but super Icy-Zened Cold


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Mmmmmmmmmm.............. Beer


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> I agree!! I love Sierra Pale Ales but super Icy-Zened Cold


What did you say, Doug? Zima?! 

MP

--
Jimmy crack corn and I don't care.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> What did you say, Doug? Zima?!
> MP


Zima? Really? Lol.

What ever happend to Purple Passion? I think it was everclear and grape juice or sump'n?


----------



## yosup

Big Dog KMc said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm.............. Beer


As they say in Chi-town:
Daaaaaaaaaaaa.............. Beers


----------



## Woody

Doug just wants to try Zomething different.

Ahh, Purple Passion. Mad Dog, how you treated me so bad in my youth, but without you, I would have less fond**cough**fuzzy memories.


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> I love Sierra Pale Ales


We all know how much you like the ol' Pale Ale...

Sent from my ICZen Experience


----------



## eddychecker

I'm going to enjoy a nice Belgian ale this evening. Chimay has a Grand Reserve that is delicious. Not to say Chicago's own Goose Island Brewery doesn't make some wonderful Belgians themselves, but I'm in the mood for an original. I have a contractor putting in a chimney in my four seasons room for a wood stove and he's less competent than me. If we'd have left him to his own devices, come this fall I'd be either dead or looking for a new place to live. So CHEERS!

Out.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My tapatalk is working again.









Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## Big Dog KMc

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
Its working from this one as well

Sent from my Vibrant Eating an ICECreame Zenwhich With Dust All over it


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Sent from my Vibrant Eating an ICECreame Zenwhich With Dust All over it


----------



## Mostdef69

1. Mickey beer in my fridge
2. Corona at the bar
3. Bud light for camping.


----------



## yosup

I'm too thirsty now ... to think of bacon!


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> 1. Mickey beer in my fridge
> 2. Corona at the bar
> 3. Bud light for camping.


'Def you drinkin big mouth mickey's.? That takes me back. reminds me of a friend who used to drink those and md2020 And called it "suicide".... i wonder if he's still around?
Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## extazyicon

Many thanks for the information.


----------



## yosup

With my recent Vibrant misfortune, I've had to foray over the hills & through the woods ... into that jungle called (that which shall not be named).









After diving into all the animosity and chaos over yonder, I'll just say it's a breath of fresh air to be back grazing in our greener pastures here. Definitely feels like home. It's simply ... Zen.









I'll ride wich ya'll any time, anywhere. The Zen Crew is a true Band of Brothers ... ZENper Fi, baby!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Drinking pale ale in Vegas!


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Drinking pale ale in Vegas!


Party on brotha
@yosup
The Zen vibe is nice mang
Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

Anyone know how to change the theme of RootzWiki back to the RootzWiki HD theme? I changed it to see what IP looked like, and now the option to change it is gone :l


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> Anyone know how to change the theme of RootzWiki back to the RootzWiki HD theme? I changed it to see what IP looked like, and now the option to change it is gone :l


Did you wipe?!









Sorry. I got nothing.

MP


----------



## Woody

Massive Multi-Quote in 3,2,1,...mark



extazyicon said:


> Did you wipe?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I got nothing.
> 
> MP


I find a good wipe clears up many things. Oh wait, crap. I forgot we were talking about phones. Well it works for that too.


----------



## lapdog01

@wood rube

I think you just about covered it all 

sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

Got the theme issue fixed, cleared cookies


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Got the theme issue fixed, cleared cookies


Aren't you raw from all that wiping though?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Aren't you raw from all that wiping though?


Maybe it's all in the technique 
Impromptu poll:
Right now Mostdef is
A) Hungover, and having a bacon sandwich and a pale ale with $12.00 left







$8000.00 up on the house and about to bet it all on a "19" at the blackjack table
C)Not sure exactly where he is or who this strange woman is next to him.
D) you fill in the blank

sent from my scary bat infested mind


----------



## Br1cK'd

D) Throwing his manties on stage at a Wayne Newton show

(sorry mos, couldn't resist)


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> D) Throwing his manties on stage at a Wayne Newton show
> 
> (sorry mos, couldn't resist)


I actually fell off my chair ...Manties


----------



## eddychecker

LMAO I never heard that one before!


----------



## yosup

To quote song lyrics from the movie "Office Space":
"*... **Damn, it feels good to be a (Zen) gangsta ...*" - Geto Boys

My Betsy's BACK on the block, mang. Painful ICZen blue-ballz ... no more!!









Got the Vibe revived over the wknd, flashed my Zen & Enkyo, and emmc swapped. Good to go ... except for the tedious process of re-installing & re-configuring everything from scratch. ( I'll never take Titanium Backup for granted ever again!! Back up those sdcards, yo!! )

Here's my latest Zen Bling (190 LCD Density, Apex Launcher, 7x7 grid):

Credits:
*	Annex: For the Enkyo flava ( ... "_ahh, suki, suki, naahh_" ... ).
*	lapdog01: For inspiring the icon mania!
*	N00B_IN_N33D: For the DB tip re. 300k size limit.
*	Lockscreen WP: Chicago at Night by pikkashoe
*	Wallpaper: Red Water by Illuminaught
*	Icons:	Icones Black and Red by mariok13


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup.

Welcome back to Zenville playa. 

The Zen-Bling is TIGHT!!!!!

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Welcome back brother!This red apk will match your homescreen!! THIS IS ONLY FOR YOSUP!!! BEWARE LOL
http://db.tt/AziF9R5C
WI-FI WORKIE BEST!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... THIS IS ONLY FOR YOSUP!!! BEWARE LOL ...


Dude ... LOL! Do I need to wrap my Vibe in a Durex Bacon condom before running this "apk"??


----------



## dougfresh

I told ya it matches puuuurrfectly, roar! Lol


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Excellent news. 
Glad you got it working again.

Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## Woody

Welcome back my friend. Been quiet around here. Nice screenies btw.

Edit:: Sorry, I've been away lately. This weekend was family time and I have been working on the Encryption bug on the Cappy forums, so researching that has taken a fair amount of time. I haven't even put anything quiky in my Avatar Header since last Thursday. I'll have to think of something today for it.


----------



## eddychecker

Glad your back! We missed you.


----------



## Mostdef69

Back home from Vegas. GOOD TIME! Bought home winning $2700.00 out of 200.00 betting. Been playing Blackjack for 1 1/2 hour. They had to close the table cause of me! The casino floor manager ask me do you want to play another table and I was like "HMMM No thank I think Im done gambling" He is trying to make me put all the money back or losing all my winning money. SUCKER!

Im trying to figure out how to post a picture in this forum


----------



## Mostdef69

PALE ALE


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah buddy!!!Those get ya twisted!Congrats on your winnings. Now you could buy us some of those Pale Ales


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Im trying to figure out how to post a picture in this forum


Where's the photo of the $5 milkshake?? 

Nice job on taking it to the house! High rollin'! Just don't spend it all on an SGS III though.


----------



## eddychecker

I'm not much of a gambler, but I love it when the house loses. Enjoy those pale ales!


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, you went MIA after DLing that apk!!! Wonder WHY!!! Is your Bacon Raw!Yuck lol ;p


----------



## lapdog01

Welcome back....glad u beat the house
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup, you went MIA after DLing that apk!!! Wonder WHY!!! Is your Bacon Raw!Yuck lol ;p


When I ran the apk, I got this error message:
" Please consult with your doctor for HIV screening "
" Your phone is now *INFECTED *and *NASTY *" !!!!!!!


----------



## manus ferrera

does anyone have a link to the tapatalk apk my no longer works.


----------



## xriderx66

manus ferrera said:


> does anyone have a link to the tapatalk apk my no longer works.


If you were using the BETA version, i think they turned it all off.
Heres the paid market version.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5xdW9vcmQudGFwYXRhbGtwcm8uYWN0aXZpdHkiXQ..


----------



## Woody

Paid version isn't working either. I wasn't able to log on since 5ish today. Just tried and no go.

Y U No Work Rootzwiki app?


----------



## lapdog01

I think the apk d'ftesh gave yosup infected all of the rootzwiki apps... ........


----------



## eddychecker

Nothing like a nice infection between friends.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey take it easy! Lol yosups and I ,medical problems are only temporary till we eat Bacon!!


----------



## yosup

Blame it on (that which shall not be named) ... who knows what we all picked up from over there. Hope y'all wrapped your Vibes in Durex Bacon!!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I haven't been able to connect with tapatalk or rootzwiki app for a few hours toady either.


----------



## dougfresh

This forum is for talking shit! Tapatalk will be on soon


----------



## yosup

LOL. Someone needs to buy dougie a beer to chill him out. Hehe.









Yo, Mostdef (aka "Money Bags"), where u is, mang? Eh ... let's just all go out ... and we'll put on his tab!! Beer for EVERYONE!!


----------



## dougfresh

Heyyyyyy Yooooo!


----------



## dougfresh

B and ddanc are in kc ! Im envious!Eating pulled pork....nooo I love pp


----------



## dougfresh

Mos is t++ty fuc+king all the hoes! I wish I was the seat lol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> nooo I love pp


PP? ... Ah, pulled pork. Got it!! Me too then.

Isn't KC known for their steaks? KC Cuts!!


----------



## yosup

That's why he bought a camper ... for those "private sessions"! Lol.


----------



## dougfresh

It's called PPP


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> It's called PPP


Haha ... as the song goes:
" You down with PPP? Yeah, you know me!"

( PPP ... gives new meaning to Pulled Pork ...







)


----------



## dougfresh

Lol!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Tapatalk will be back up when the Roots mascot gets back from the free clinic....what was in that nasty apk "fresh??????


----------



## Big Dog KMc

My Tapatalk beta 6 tells me that it is out of date and to play store and buy it.


----------



## Mostdef69

Guys I need help im getting a gift for my wife for Mother day. What is better Nook Color or Kindle Fire?


----------



## eddychecker

My wife has a Nook Color. She loves it. My wife is a technophobe though. I bought a Samsung Tab 10.1 for myself and she hates it. The B&N store is easy to use, but so is Amazon. Tough choice, except B&N has lots of stores to get help if needed.

Dougie, I thought you were in Tampa, did you get stuck in the sand? http://www.twisternederland.com/2012/05/01/picdump-01-05-12/#more-5552


----------



## Mostdef69

Doug have you heard of Spring Hills Florida?


----------



## Mostdef69

eddychecker said:


> My wife has a Nook Color. She loves it. My wife is a technophobe though. I bought a Samsung Tab 10.1 for myself and she hates it. The B&N store is easy to use, but so is Amazon. Tough choice, except B&N has lots of stores to get help if needed.
> 
> Dougie, I thought you were in Tampa, did you get stuck in the sand? http://www.twisternederland.com/2012/05/01/picdump-01-05-12/#more-5552


Does it have net flix. ?


----------



## eddychecker

I'll check. B&N says there is a netflix download in the store. http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/netflix-netflix-inc/1107919899?ean=2940043872739&itm=1&usri=netflix+app+for+nook+color


----------



## Mostdef69

What I'm looking at is the nook color think it the newest one


----------



## eddychecker

She has the latest Nook Color. She does not have the Nook Tablet. The Tablet and the Kindle Fire are comparable.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> My Tapatalk beta 6 tells me that it is out of date and to play store and buy it.


It's all a big conspiracy. Like drug dealers, they give you a taste ... then, BAM! You're hooked!









Btw ... Tapatalk is working once again (until it doesn't).


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Guys I need help im getting a gift for my wife for Mother day.


 They say Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is the way to a woman's heart ... a 6-pack, perhaps?

( or maybe that's just a Tampa thang ...







)


----------



## eddychecker

They make a delicious Summer time ale too. This winter I enjoyed their Celebration Ale. Mmmmm, must drink beer now.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Mmmmm, must drink beer now.


 I'm in the mood for a Black Butte Porter (Deschutes Brewery). Luh dat sh.....

We all hanging out in Mostdef69's camper & drinking beer tonight??


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> I'm in the mood for a Black Butte Porter (Deschutes Brewery). Luh dat sh.....
> 
> We all hanging out in Mostdef69's camper & drinking beer tonight??


Your all welcome to come camping. We all can go to adult camp that have stripper there at the dell called Chubby. Heheheh


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Your all welcome to come camping. We all can go to adult camp that have stripper there at the dell called Chubby. Heheheh


 A stripper named "Chubby" ...







!!

( I think xriderx66 just got a "chub" ... as he wonders: Does she also have a tatoo?







)


----------



## dougfresh

Lol I'm drinking sum Sam Smitts chocolate porters as we speak! Thumbs up!! I'll be back later to make no sense! Hihi
What happened to our boy SugarTibbs. Suga!


----------



## Mostdef69

This is where I go every once a year http://www.cruisinchubbys.com/ 
Fun time!


----------



## xriderx66

Mostdef69 said:


> This is where I go every once a year http://www.cruisinchubbys.com/
> Fun time!


can't tell if serious or sarcasm...


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> What happened to our boy SugarTibbs. Suga!


Exactly!! Always wondered where he wandered off to. Some random forum in the internet universe is getting his nightly Military call signs every night ...

Whisky Tango Foxtrot ... ????


----------



## dougfresh

I hope suga didn't go gomer pyle in full metal jacket!Btw it's one of my favorite movies of all-time: *)


----------



## pdh

Now this is just down right scary:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-VELVET-PAINTING-NICE-YOUNG-MAN-UNICORN-/350559443062?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item519ef89876#ht_11249wt_1378


----------



## dougfresh

pdh said:


> Now this is just down right scary:http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-VELVET-PAINTING-NICE-YOUNG-MAN-UNICORN-/350559443062?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item519ef89876#ht_11249wt_1378


It's Brickd!!lololol


----------



## Woody

Mostdef69 said:


> Lol I'm drinking sum Sam Smitts chocolate porters as we speak! Thumbs up!! I'll be back later to make no sense! Hihi
> What happened to our boy SugarTibbs. Suga!


Maybe he got upset B called him out in the Zen thread. Doubt it. Probably just life got in the way.
Btw Doug, I had some Sammy Smith Winter Welcome tonight from a case I have stashed in my bomb shelter. Yes my house is old enough that I actually have a concrete enclosed bomb shelter in my basement. Sure it'll keep me from glowing but cell reception is crap.


----------



## dougfresh

Shoot Woody I would be hunkered down in there with the application I sent Yosup and those first-class brewskies! Here in Florida,its all limestone 6 feet down so we don't even know a basement or a Bunker..When we might have issues we run and run and run lol


----------



## lapdog01

exploding boy jut dropped this on us

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/24722-Orange-Crush-for-ISZen-1.7#entry661507
I just went from Dust to Enkyo......damn
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Wow. That orange is a nice inbetween color. Looks good.


----------



## lapdog01

get some dark brew and bacon jerky and the famous "apk" and you could hole up in there for a month or so

A mind is a terrible thing.


----------



## lapdog01

I have a tangerine keyboard and some orange icons....maybe by Saturday. My Enkyo is looking too sweet to change

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Doug have you heard of Spring Hills Florida?


Yes it's about 20 miles north of Tampon oops Tampa and I believe they hold the Guinness World Record for consumption of Sweeeet Teeee and Beef and Bacon Jerky! PM me whenever you're around Moms Crib brotha!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Shoot Woody I would be hunkered down in there with the application I sent Yosup and those first-class brewskies!


 If the sky starts falling, I think you'll be too distracted by that apk to even notice!! Hehe.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> get some dark brew and bacon jerky and the famous "apk" and you could hole up in there for a month or so


 Hmmm ... bacon jerky? Sounds pretty damn good actually!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Hmmm ... bacon jerky? Sounds pretty damn good actually!!


I have a friend in Wisconsin who makes jerky out of ANYTHING (almost) venison,bear, racoon.......and YES Bacon

Some orange icons for CRUSH..,.
http://mariok13.deviantart.com/art/icones-orange-208411735?q=gallery%3Amariok13%2F29693055&qo=4&catpath=&order=0&offset=4

sent from my mind in a fog


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Yes it's about 20 miles north of Tampon oops Tampa and I believe they hold the Guinness World Record for consumption of Sweeeet Teeee and Beef and Bacon Jerky! PM me whenever you're around Moms Crib brotha!


I used to live there. My grandmother still live in Spring Hill. I used to go bowling at Hudson Bowl and Spring Hills Lane. At Hudson Bowl I was the first person with a perfect game of 300 on the last old lane before they renew the last lane to new lane. Tampa news interveiw me and I was in the sport page.My mother still live in Gainesville and I used to live there too used to live 3 block away from the Ben Griffin field. I alway go to Florida every once a year. Live in florida for about 8 years. Best pizza in Spring Hills call GINO off on Hwy 19. Gino is from Chicago they make awesome Chicago pizza.


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> I have a friend in Wisconsin who makes jerky out of ANYTHING (almost) venison,bear, racoon.......and YES Bacon
> 
> Some orange icons for CRUSH..,.
> http://mariok13.devi...rder=0&offset=4
> 
> sent from my mind in a fog


I have about 30 lbs of venison meat in my freezer. I go hunting every once a year in U.P.. Im a venison lovers!


----------



## Mostdef69

Mostdef69 said:


> I used to live there. My grandmother still live in Spring Hill. I used to go bowling at Hudson Bowl and Spring Hills Lane. At Hudson Bowl I was the first person with a perfect game of 300 on the last old lane before they renew the last lane to new lane. Tampa news interveiw me and I was in the sport page.My mother still live in Gainesville and I used to live there too used to live 3 block away from the Ben Griffin field. I alway go to Florida every once a year. Live in florida for about 8 years. Best pizza in Spring Hills call GINO off on Hwy 19. Gino is from Chicago they make awesome Chicago pizza.


I think I still have the newspaer about me in Tampa News about perfect game at Hudson Bowl


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> I have about 30 lbs of venison meat in my freezer. I go hunting every once a year in U.P.. Im a venison lovers!


A fellow Hunter...Nice. I used to hunt everything..(somehow d'fresh will use that later) but now i just do deer season in Wisconsin. Just got rid of the last of my venison from last year. Had some jerky too


----------



## Mostdef69

R.I.P. MCA


----------



## pdh

pdh said:


> Now this is just down right scary:http://www.ebay.com/...ht_11249wt_1378


Damn, sold for $100. Wonder if Romann bought it....


----------



## Mostdef69

Happy National Star Wars Day!!


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> R.I.P. MCA


I wonder if this is gonna propel the Beastie Boys to #1 on all the digital music sites like when Mikey Jackson kicked the bucket.

Hey Ladies, Get Funky!

Intergalactic Planetary Planetary Intergalactic
Another Dimension, Another Dimension

Adios!

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Happy National Star Wars Day!!


F THAT!!!

When's National Star Trek Day?!

MP


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> F THAT!!!
> 
> When's National Star Trek Day?!
> 
> MP


You miss it.. It on Apirl 5th "First Contact Day"


----------



## lapdog01

May the 4th be with you-_-


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> May the 4th be with you-_-


 Lol ... I like that! 

( Cinco de Mayo bash over at d'fresh's place?? Mostdef69 will bring the venison jerky!







)


----------



## yosup

pdh said:


> Damn, sold for $100. Wonder if Romann bought it....


 Who ever said money ain't a thang? Burn, baby, burn! Yikes!


----------



## yosup

Finally, the RW "like" button appears in Tapatalk's v2.1.0! About time.


----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## dougfresh

I was the one to buy the painting!!!I like pink lol don't hate lol
Happy cinco de mayo peeps! I'm deep in Patron Silver Shots and ready for some Sugar military shout-outs!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Happy cinco de mayo peeps! I'm deep in Patron Silver Shots and ready for some Sugar military shout-outs!!


 Happy cinco de mayo to you too, mang ...

Foxtrot ALPHA!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I was the one to buy the painting!!!I like pink lol don't hate lol
> Happy cinco de mayo peeps! I'm deep in Patron Silver Shots and ready for some Sugar military shout-outs!!


Lol ...remember ...the bigger the headache the bigger the pill. That Patron will leave u hangin like a bat....foxtrot tango alpha pink unicorn venison bacon jerky whiskey out


----------



## dougfresh

Yes Sir Yosupy! Fox trizzle my nizzle. Did you get your 32 microsd yet brotha??


----------



## yosup

Haha .. fox trizzle my nizzle. Lol.

Yup, I'm using the 32 Gig'r in my Vibe right now.

Dude, pass the PATRON, eh hefe??


----------



## Annex

In Vegas and some random people at Imperial Palace recognized me...lol

And my room got upgraded free  today is going great. I'm gonna go drink. Donate so I can gamble lol


----------



## dougfresh

Annex said:


> In Vegas and some random people at Imperial Palace recognized me...lol
> 
> And my room got upgraded free  today is going great. I'm gonna go drink. Donate so I can gamble lol


Very nice ! Did they recognize you because of the Beats© audio(lol) or the thread.... 
On a side note, what do you guys think about the new Galaxy Tree! Lots are saying it a disappointment!Give me a break,no one has Exynos Quads and 4.8 inches ( ok bring the zesty,low blows on)(blows).....


----------



## Annex

Just ran into Vegas cops on TV... lol badass
I took pics


----------



## dougfresh

Don't make it on TV annex if you know what I mean . Flash you "S" if anything


----------



## Annex

dougfresh said:


> Don't make it on TV annex if you know what I mean . Flash you "S" if anything


I waved on camera... not sure when it will air... but I'm hammered


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> On a side note, what do you guys think about the new Galaxy Tree! Lots are saying it a disappointment!Give me a break,no one has Exynos Quads and 4.8 inches ( ok bring the zesty,low blows on)(blows).....


 Samsung's typ gone the plastic route, so the overall look is familiar (tho I was hoping for some crazy ceramic design - instead of a "coating"). The metal on iPhones are nice aesthetically, but you pay the price walking around with it in your pocket (heavy mofoz).

People are "disappointed" in only 8 MP camera (vs. wishful 12 MP) ... lol. Others say the HD Super Amoled display (PenTile RBGB pixel arranging) isn't as sharp and brilliant as the SGS II's Super Amoled Plus. Then you've got complaints the size is too big or the UI is too GB'ish (vs. ICS) ... etc.

It's still the latest ... though I'm curious how much (if anything) will change for the US versions. Hopefully it doesn't get dumbed down for the states.

........................

Spec Comparison Chart:
Galaxy SIII vs. Galaxy SII vs. Galaxy Nexus vs. HTC One X
http://www.droid-lif...s-vs-htc-one-x/

Ready for a spec battle between the newly announced Samsung Galaxy SIII and some of the other players in the game? Here is a quick look at how it stacks up to last year's Galaxy SII, the Galaxy Nexus and the beast of the moment, the HTC One X.


----------



## xriderx66

I do however hope that they take the ugly physical buttons out. I'm all for software buttons on ICS+


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> I do however hope that they take the ugly physical buttons out. I'm all for software buttons on ICS+


 A co-workers Brother is a T-mo midlevel tech guy who has had reliable intel before. He is saying that the t-mo version is due for a July release, and that it WILL NOT have the physical buttons. Apparently the US version will differ from the UK by the buttons only. Again, take it with a grain of salt.....just grapevine rumor for now.


----------



## dougfresh

We'll be almost certain to get qualcom chips instead of exynos








Like X said, it'll probably have no physical buttons also... Almost tempted to get a international version over a Negri Electronics when it drops


----------



## xriderx66

Yeah, it would be great to have quad exynos 
I'm just wondering, why does the international version have buttons? Is it some kind of legal thing?? Also, since they will be removing the buttons, will the screen space be bigger or will that white space at the bottom of the phone where the buttons were just be there looking like a waste of space?


----------



## lapdog01

Good question. Looks like a big waste of real estate to me. Of course the buttons could be on a models....we will see.

I wonder if there will be a Zen discount available? Or maybe my DD flashaholic reward card ?
@ dougfresh 
What do u think will be the cost of the international version?
Edit....915.00


----------



## yosup

For those who take stock in *Benchmarks*:
Samsung Galaxy S III Performance Preview: It's Fast ( AnandTech )

*PenTile RBGB vs. RGB Pixel Matrix:*
Samsung Galaxy S3 vs Samsung Galaxy S2 - a worthy successor? ( Android Authority )



> The Samsung Galaxy S3 features a big and bright 4.8-inch SAMOLED HD display running at a native resolution of 1280 by 720 pixels. Unfortunately, the lack of a "Plus" in the display tech means that the *S3 uses the PenTile arrangement*, where the *subpixels are shared between adjacent pixels*. To some, this doesn't make too much of a difference, but the most eagle-eyed of you will surely be able to tell between the display on the S3 and the 4.3-inch Super AMOLED Plus display of the Galaxy S2, one that uses a regular RGB matrix and runs at a 480 by 800 pixel resolution. The Galaxy Nexus also used a pentile screen, much to some customer's dismay. That doesn't mean that the S3 display is poor (on the contrary), but it's definitely worth mentioning that *its pixel density 306 ppi is not achieved naturally*. The contrast is great, the colors are vivid, and its a huge step up from the display of the S2. Some believe that at least one US version of the Galaxy S3 will feature a SAMOLED Plus display, but that remains to be seen.
> 
> The folks over at Engadget have placed the displays of the original Galaxy S, the S2, the S2 LTE and that of the S3 under a microscope, allowing us to see the *drawbacks of using a pentile arrangement instead of a regular RGB matrix*. See if you can tell the difference between a pentile screen and one based on a regular RGB matrix!


----------



## yosup

Thanks to DD and considering how well our ole Vibe's are running, I'm more inclined to wait & see how the Galaxy Nexus evolves.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Thanks to DD and considering how well our ole Vibe's are running, I'm more inclined to wait & see how the Galaxy Nexus evolves.


Since I don't have a contract I usually pay cash for my phone my wife will be inclined to want whatever I get so that means I would have to put up about 1800 bucks for 2 phones not going to happen right now


----------



## Annex

lapdog01 said:


> Since I don't have a contract I usually pay cash for my phone my wife will be inclined to want whatever I get so that means I would have to put up about 1800 bucks for 2 phones not going to happen right now


Yeah same here. I can't wait for my upgrade. But I buy 2 at a time


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> Yeah same here. I can't wait for my upgrade. But I buy 2 at a time


A lot of us would be waiting to see where DD goes too


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> A lot of us would be waiting to see where DD goes too


Can't speak for the rest of the guys, but I'm looking Gnex, SGS2, or possibly Gnote. But not yet. Too much life in the Vibe.

MP


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Yeah same here. I can't wait for my upgrade. But I buy 2 at a time


 You do ok last night?

Lol, hopefully you didn't wake up passed out & face down in the gutter somewhere on the Strip!!









( Bad boys, bad boys ... what choo gonna do ...  )


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Can't speak for the rest of the guys, but I'm looking Gnex, SGS2, or possibly Gnote. But not yet. Too much life in the Vibe.
> 
> MP


For all of the vibes supposed " faults" these are very durable devices. Gonna be hard to let mine go. We figure my wife is somewhere between 33- 35 THOUSAND minutes of talk on the same vibe.....crazy


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Can't speak for the rest of the guys, but I'm looking Gnex, SGS2, or possibly Gnote. But not yet. Too much life in the Vibe.
> MP


 Don't go, Chachi. 

Seriously, Zen wouldn't be the same without your involvement (& kernels), MP. Hopefully we all milk down to the very last drop of life from our Vibe's ... that way our phones stay chillin' (subZero style) the entire way!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Don't go, Chachi.
> 
> Seriously, Zen wouldn't be the same without your involvement (& kernels), MP. Hopefully we all milk down to the very last drop of life from our Vibe's ... that way our phones stay chillin' (subZero style) the entire way!!


+1


----------



## xriderx66

I would like to know what phone MP and B will be getting. Hopefully you two stick together with deving the same phone. You guys make a great team!


----------



## dougfresh

Mp should call his kernels Slut Zero if he leaves us


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Good question. Looks like a big waste of real estate to me. Of course the buttons could be on a models....we will see.
> 
> I wonder if there will be a Zen discount available? Or maybe my DD flashaholic reward card ?
> @ dougfresh
> What do u think will be the cost of the international version?
> Edit....915.00


I haven't checked yet but is it really $915 somoleons! Damn
Edit: https://negrielectronics.com/samsung-i9300-galaxy-s-iii-32gb-unlocked-pebble-blue.htm
$805....Where do we sign up!!NOTTttttt


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Mp should call his kernels Slut Zero if he leaves us


flubZero lol

MP
--
Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## dougfresh

1GB FAT FLUBBER lol and free Netflix!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Zen-o-phytes

I just came to the realization that I am a dumb*ss. Some already knew. My family for sure...here are some reasons

1) My wife "persuaded" me to allow her to get a new car yesterday, even though her car was only 9 months old
2) my two daughters ages 26 and 18 manipulated me out of 1100.00,for exactly what i have no idea for, in two days
3) my teenage son snuck a young ho into his bedroom right under my nose and somehow jedi mind tricked himself out of punisment
4) My wife talked me into seeing a chick flick last month and promised to go see the Avengers with me, but secretly wanted to see the Avengers all along..
5) Now I am preparing to drive to Milwaukee(ugh) to visit my wifes sister and her husband for what will in all likelihood be the most BOOOOORIIIING time in the history of man.
6) I have the least amount of cash of anyone in this house ($23.00)

Ahhhhh ....thanks for giving me a place to vent

sent from my dimly lit brain


----------



## dougfresh

Women tend to milk ya for all you have Lappy! $23= 8 pack PBR's,4 Taco Loco's @ Taco Smells, and a small bottle of Ibroprophen= $ .23¢


----------



## Mostdef69

Best time to buy galaxy 3 during christmas holiday season. Always have better price.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Ahhhhh ....thanks for giving me a place to vent


 Damn! The "Fleecing of America" (and without any politicians involved) ... although looks like everyone was playing their angles in the household.







( who they get that from? hehe )

Well ... at least you can enjoy the drive up (and take in that "new car" smell) before you have to put on your plastic smile for the extended family. Just keep nodding occasionally and keep asking for more beer.









$23 ... let Mostdef69 take it down to Vegas so he can shake his money maker. He'll bring you the Cheddar (Royale, that is). 

I dunno, dude. Keep looking at the upside. Maybe the next AOKP build drops by the time you get back??


----------



## dougfresh

Shake his Money Maker! Lol!


----------



## yosup

Yo, dougiee ...
Happy Cinco de Mayo +1 (uno mas?).


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Shake his Money Maker! Lol!


 How else he comes back with $2700 deneros, mang?? Hehe.


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Seis de Mayo Yosup! No more tequila for Dougie! Lol


----------



## eddychecker

lapdog01 said:


> Zen-o-phytes
> 
> I just came to the realization that I am a dumb*ss. Some already knew. My family for sure...here are some reasons
> 
> 1) My wife "persuaded" me to allow her to get a new car yesterday, even though her car was only 9 months old
> 2) my two daughters ages 26 and 18 manipulated me out of 1100.00,for exactly what i have no idea for, in two days
> 3) my teenage son snuck a young ho into his bedroom right under my nose and somehow jedi mind tricked himself out of punisment
> 4) My wife talked me into seeing a chick flick last month and promised to go see the Avengers with me, but secretly wanted to see the Avengers all along..
> 5) Now I am preparing to drive to Milwaukee(ugh) to visit my wifes sister and her husband for what will in all likelihood be the most BOOOOORIIIING time in the history of man.
> 6) I have the least amount of cash of anyone in this house ($23.00)
> 
> Ahhhhh ....thanks for giving me a place to vent
> 
> sent from my dimly lit brain


While my kids haven't fleeced me for as much, it's only because they are younger, their wants are cheaper and haven't figured out how to yet. :')

Last weekend it was my turn at my wife's brothers house. It's not that they're stupid, they have college educations. It's that they are utterly uninterested in what we are into. It makes for a long day.

As for #3, Go, young man, go!!!!! My son is just 12 so I've got a few years to go, so I can still live in the past (my own) and not in the present. My daughters are 6 & 7 and if I'm lucky, I'll be soft in the head before they are dating.

Lastly, men will do anything for their wives won't they.


----------



## eddychecker

Last night was a porter night for me. While ***** Modelo is my Mexican beer of choice, I was in the mood for something else.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> My daughters are 6 & 7 and if I'm lucky, I'll be soft in the head before they are dating.


 When your daughters come of age and start bringing over guys for your approval (I'm pulling for you with some positive thinking here) ... just make sure your hunting rifle (or borrow one from lapdog) is within eyeshot.

Perhaps an AK-47 or a heavy machine gun as the coffee table center piece. Garnish at will with fully loaded mags. Just keep telling stories that involve you shooting a gun. Should get the msg across. 

Or else, borrow a friend's Police badge and hang it on your hip.

If all else falls, we'll start the Zen Neighborhood Watch program to shadow any "persons of interest." Stake-out anyone?


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Last night was a porter night for me.


 I like to think any night is a good night to enjoy a nice porter!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Happy Seis de Mayo Yosup! No more tequila for Dougie! Lol


 Tequila = Ta Kill Ya ( ... ZUKE ... ).

Hair-of-the-dog, eh??


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> When your daughters come of age and start bringing over guys for your approval (I'm pulling for you with some positive thinking here) ... just make sure your hunting rifle (or borrow one from lapdog) is within eyeshot.
> 
> Perhaps an AK-47 or a heavy machine gun as the coffee table center piece. Garnish at will with fully loaded mags. Just keep telling stories that involve you shooting a gun. Should get the msg across.
> 
> Or else, borrow a friend's Police badge and hang it on your hip.
> 
> If all else falls, we'll start the Zen Neighborhood Watch program to shadow any "persons of interest." Stake-out anyone?


Dude don't give em' any ideas. I'm still young, I gotta date SOMEONE's daughter, right?


----------



## lapdog01

@dougfresh

In Milwaukee and spent the 23.00 on petrol and 2 instant illinois lotto tix enroute and WON 50 bucks things are looking up

@ yosup
The fleecing is correct my friend...But my brother in law just got a lot more interesting. He has a galaxy tab 10.1 and he wants to FLASH A CUSTOM ROM 

@eddychecker
I suppose I shouldnt gripe tooo much. My daughter is workin on a 2nd masters so maybe she will look out for me one day
The younger one is all A's freshmen year and i was torn between being proud of my son or trying to maintain a stern Father reprimand..Actually kinda hypocritical because i was worse......enjoy the young ones your day will come


----------



## lapdog01

Just how old are u XriderX?????


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Just how old are u XriderX?????


12
turning 18 on sept 1


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> 12
> turning 18 on sept 14


WTF?????????????????


----------



## eddychecker

xriderx66 said:


> 12
> turning 18 on sept 14


Me too. At least in the way my wife says I act!


----------



## jaliscojorge

eddychecker said:


> Me too. At least in the way my wife says I act!


Hahaha! Me too!

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## lapdog01

Wisconsin was better than I expected, and it didn't last long.







AND I got a chance to help someone root and flash a Galaxy Tab......Already he is hooked. Now headed home for a nice dinner and a tall cool beverage. Maybe a nice porter ala eddychecker's suggestion.

@jaliscojorge.......Where u been mang?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

I'm back! Done with testing, and feel great after running my first 5k yesterday!


----------



## dougfresh

Good looking out NOOB...I hope you have a PHD in your schooling bro! Btw, who do you think IS going to take the NBA championship??


----------



## lapdog01

Welcome back. was the 5k for a cause? I once walked a 5k







does that count?
@dougfresh...Just couldn't wait until your fellow heat fan got back


----------



## dougfresh

Let's go heat! Let's go Hizzle! Bron is having his most productive year and no doubt he's the MvP this Sizzle, my Nizzle!lol(sorry, I feel gangta now)


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Welcome back. was the 5k for a cause? I once walked a 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that count?


Yeah, it was to raise money for 4KIDS of South Florida. Which is a foster care organization. Walking the 5k counts of course







. But man, some of these little kids (5-7 years old) that ran the 5k put me to shame. I don't know what they had been fed, some kind of magical bacon I guess, but they blazed through the race like nothing.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

xriderx66 said:


> Me too. At least in the way my wife says I act!


You guys need to read what i actually said. the edit for the post was bcz i put the date wrong. Get used to it.
Good job you are getting used to it


----------



## dougfresh

Lol Baaaaccoonn is nutritious!


----------



## dougfresh

Yeay!!! Xriders Balls probably dropped!!Good for you X!! Lol


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Btw, who do you think IS going to take the NBA championship??


 Shawn Kemp & Gary Paton are comin' out of retirement to bring the SONICS back to whoop dat A ...

Since Dallas is out, I'll give it up for the Thunder. The owners are a bunch of shizer sheister muffgn biznocolates ( lying little thieving conniving bastards







) ... but gotta give respect to the 2LiveCrew in Durant & Westbrook. 

GO S*O*N*I*C*S !!!! :lol:








( I say, wha-cha wha-cha wha-cha want ... )


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> But man, some of these little kids (5-7 years old) that ran the 5k put me to shame.


 When I'm running in a pack of 5-7 year olds, I find a little hard elbow thrown here and there does the trick just fine. Yeah sure they might bleed and cry from tumbling on the pavement, but I see it as my duty to toughen up the youth of America.

They're our future, dammit!!


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> You guys need to read what i actually said. the edit for the post was bcz i put the date wrong. Get used to it.
> Good job you are getting used to it


Sorry X i told u guys im not that bright

GO THUNDER!!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Ahh ... inspiring stuff. Maybe I'll go for a run?
> 
> ( Or maybe I'll "run" to the store ... and pickup some porters? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have you back, N00B_33_1_K1N0B3!! d'fresh has been anxiously waiting to gloat at the misfortune of the entire Eastern Conference. All the other "contenders" just layin' down for y'all. Meh, NY's overrated (& just fffffoolin'). BOS is geriatric. CHI is lost w/out Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Kemp & Gary Paton are comin' out of retirement to bring the SONICS back to whoop dat A ...
> 
> Since Dallas is out, I'll give it up for the Thunder. The owners are a bunch of shizer sheister muffgn biznocolates ( lying little thieving conniving bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... but gotta give respect to the 2LiveCrew in Durant & Westbrook.
> ! Yo those boys filed for disability playments.
> Pop dat couchie baby! I love ya Y but your sonics are nothing!
> Hihi
> GO S*O*N*I*C*S !!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I say, wha-cha wha-cha wha-cha want ... )


----------



## dougfresh

Ok ! New topic!!! What are you guys real names and ages? Mines is Doug and im 36 lol! Play along


----------



## Mostdef69

Just finish instaling electric jack for my camper. PITA to rewire it. 3 more week camping time!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> When I'm running in a pack of 5-7 year olds, I find a little hard elbow thrown here and there does the trick just fine. Yeah sure they might bleed and cry from tumbling on the pavement, but I see it as my duty to toughen up the youth of America.
> 
> They're our future, dammit!!


Dignity....always dignity:lol:


----------



## ddanc1984

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Oh that's a tough one. Let me think this out thoroughly so I may give a sophisticated response... Itz GonnA b33 DaH [email protected], My [email protected] br0ther Dougfresh! H3aT Al1 DAh way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was to raise money for 4KIDS of South Florida. Which is a foster care organization. Walking the 5k counts of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But man, some of these little kids (5-7 years old) that ran the 5k put me to shame. I don't know what they had been fed, some kind of magical bacon I guess, but they blazed through the race like nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Don't feel bad, my second 5K I got beat by an 86 year old guy....that's worse...I think anyway...lol. I'm not fast by any stretch of the imagination, more like a trotting manatee but still.


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Dignity....always dignity:lol:


It's worse when you bust an elbow on them and make them taste the pavement and they get back up and still kick your ass.


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Ok ! New topic!!! What are you guys real names and ages? Mines is Doug and im 36 lol! Play along


You're seriously 36? What the hell. I would've guessed somewhere around 11 for you Doug.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Ok ! New topic!!! What are you guys real names and ages? Mines is Doug and im 36 lol! Play along


Jeff and i'm 357 in dog years


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lapdog01 I've been here sitting quietly trying to behave myself and..... Jorge, 35 trying to be 18 again physically. Yeah rrrriiiigghhhht!!!!

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## dougfresh

Lol @Jeff ..When you see flowers on top of you , ......your dead. 137÷7=19.1714xxx lol


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> You're seriously 36? What the hell. I would've guessed somewhere around 11 for you Doug.


Whaat the fuck! At least DF doesn't use MOMS towels for sum erotic goodness! Lol


----------



## Mostdef69

I farted so bad all day and couldnt belive that it doesnt even stink!


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Ok ! New topic!!! What are you guys real names and ages? Mines is Doug and im 36 lol! Play along


Don and I'm 50.48% of one century.


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Don and I'm 50.48% of one century.


Nice
I didn't know cadavers could still get down !jk!


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> I farted so bad all day and couldnt belive that it doesnt even stink!


Lollololol .Man stop eating that BACON ! You need some veggies


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> I farted so bad all day and couldnt belive that it doesnt even stink!


Unfortunately, I cannot report the same rosy results as you. Should I wipe?









MP


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lol @Jeff ..When you see flowers on top of you , ......your dead. 137÷7=19.1714xxx lol


Once again...i am OLD.. 51 shoulda been 357 in dog years. But i did my last skydive on my birthday. The wife made me promise no mor jumps. Why u call ddance a cadaver? What does that make me doug?


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> @lapdog01 I've been here sitting quietly trying to behave myself and..... Jorge, 35 trying to be 18 again physically. Yeah rrrriiiigghhhht!!!!
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


I remember 35 (sigh). Jorge don't behave in this thread.... we hace doug and Xrider and yosup doing their thing and mostdef givin us the bodily function update....no matter WHAT you do it should be okay.
Anyone heard from sugartibbs????
Alpha whiskey tango.....off to work:


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Once again...i am OLD.. 51 shoulda been 357 in dog years. But i did my last skydive on my birthday. The wife made me promise no mor jumps. Why u call ddance a cadaver? What does that make me doug?


50 is the new 30 Lappy! Just messing with dd  My dad is turning 64 in a couple of days but, it must be the Cuban blood or something but he's a beast! The dude definitely has tons of motivation and totally has more energy than I do


----------



## eddychecker

lapdog01 said:


> Ok ! New topic!!! What are you guys real names and ages? Mines is Doug and im 36 lol! Play along


I'm Dirk and 47 in people years. Seems like right in the middle. I'm too old to be a kid, too young to be feeling the way I do today.


----------



## eddychecker

(new topic) Do any of you have DirecTV and Tivo? It looks like I have to use linux to fix a problem with lost local channels and while I'm intimidated, messing with my phone has given me a fair bit of confidence.


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Whaat the fuck! At least DF doesn't use MOMS towels for sum erotic goodness! Lol


Shh about that yo
Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> Which ROM? Was it one of Roman's? I've had my Tab for 6 months or so and haven't done anything to it because it works well, but I'd like ICS on it after have my Vibe work so well. Any advice?
> 
> I'm Dirk and 47 in people years. Seems like right in the middle. I'm too old to be a kid, too young to be feeling the way I do today.


We flashed aokp on his tab. I dont really have much advice.we started with him reading the noob guide at "x**" then i showed him how recovery works on my phone. We rootes and flashed in about 20 minutes.
I think yosup actually has a tab. He would have good info
Ahh to be 47 again


----------



## ddanc1984

I'm 50 trying to act 21 again but what I've discovered is the partying is shorter but the hangovers harder. My only saving grace is that I can still out drink (yeah...like that's a real badge of honor!) people half my age but my head hurts like a bitch the next day. As Dirty Harry says: "A man's got to know his limitations..."


----------



## yosup

Tho it would be more fun to say "Colt ... 45", I'm actually "Frank ... 39". (not quite as catchy) 

A "mature" representation here in our physical years thankfully doesn't reflect a subdued & mellow tone. Hellz yeah ... we're all a bunch of young punks at heart. 12 / 18 / 30 / 40 / 50 / 60 ... just a number dude.

As with d'fresh's parents, mine are also incredibly active and vigorous! So it is true what they say: "You are what you think."


----------



## Woody

The Wood is 38 (39 on July 8) and my real name is Brad. I did this on another phone forum, where you posted a picture of what you really look like. Anyone want to add that to the mix? Real pictures though, not someone posting Clint Eastwood's face on your body.

Btw Doug, I was at an amuzement park yesterday with the wife and kids and saw someone with a black shirt and the Trololo face on it. Made me think of you, buddy. Chuckled into myself bc out of the 100 or so people standing around, I can garauntee maybe only 4-5 knew what that meant.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup! I always thought you where under 25 and Asian! Lol








Rock on brother Frankie


----------



## dougfresh

Woody I also thought you where in your 50's + oops.I ways almost convinced that's what you wrote over yonder in the old hood 
Maybe I'll post my Adult Finder pictures of me! LOL


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup! I always thought you where under 25 and Asian! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on brother Frankie


 Half-correct ... I am Asian, and I do FEEL under 25, bro!!









( As G. Gordon Liddy would say, "I'm virile, _vigorous_, and potent"!! )


----------



## dougfresh

Ok guys don't laugh at me but I am overweight lol


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I think yosup actually has a tab. He would have good info


 I have the original Samsung Galaxy Tab 7" model. Currently running a kang'd AOKP Milestone #5 on it (from xXx) - ie. AOKP doesn't officially release a GSM version, so thankfully stimpz0r ported a bunch of AOKP/CM9 features to build an SGT version.

I've probably flashed 7 different rom's on it, and so far my Tab hums real purdy with AOKP. Tablet UI on a 7" tablet is nice to experience, but I mostly use it in portrait mode - ie. more like an oversized phone. Luv the portable form factor although I would luv the screen real estate in a 10" model. Could always use another cpu core and more ram, but when would we ever be satisfied? Lol.

I believe El Wood & d'fresh have Transformers. Anyone else with tablets? Wondering how satisfied you've been with the purchase and what custom rom's you've tried.

A friend snatched an HP 32GB tablet when they had the $150 fire sale. Despite my enthusiastic encouragement to load Android on it, he won't do it. Lol (I dunno). No clue why anyone wouldn't want to upgrade from WebOS!!


----------



## dougfresh

Transformer Prime with stock ics my man!! Some say its the best out there besides the Maxi-Pad







I got mine in January for 5 papers,they must be cheaper by now since they're coming out with an updated version soon.


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Ok guys don't laugh at me but I am overweight lol












btw, I have a gen-1 Transformer tablet. Currently running Android Revolution HD v2.3 (honeycomb version). I used to use the Prime rom before that. I haven't gone to ICS/AOKP yet mostly because of fear of the encryption unsuccessful bug. Family will be mighty pissy if I kill something in it. lol

MP


----------



## Mostdef69

43,2 boys and a bitchin wife


----------



## Mostdef69

Well today just bought my wife NOOK tablet for Mother Day.Shall I flash AOKP? JK. Hope she like the NOOK.


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> 43,2 boys and a bitchin wife


Umm... Please elaborate on that last part. On second thought, nevermind. I'm just gonna go with the glass half full, and contgratulate you. lol

MP


----------



## eddychecker

Here's a picture of my significant other.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Here's a picture of my significant other.


Lmao! I wondered what happened to X's girl cuz she doesn't return my calls anymore


----------



## eddychecker

I'd marry her, that girl is sweet.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

> Here's a picture of my significant other.


Oh my sweet Jesus Marian Joseph mother fleaking goodness gracious miyo mi topped with owl crap freaking a banshee on an AOKP unicorn rapped in bacon...

That be a big girl! Are you the one under her? Are you OK!?









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Tho it would be more fun to say "Colt ... 45", I'm actually "Frank ... 39". (not quite as catchy)
> 
> A "mature" representation here in our physical years thankfully doesn't reflect a subdued & mellow tone. Hellz yeah ... we're all a bunch of young punks at heart. 12 / 18 / 30 / 40 / 50 / 60 ... just a number dude.
> 
> As with d'fresh's parents, mine are also incredibly active and vigorous! So it is true what they say: "You are what you think."


I'm not actually 12 -.-' Ok, I will give you guys my secret message trick. Everytime you read my post, HIGHLIGHT IT, I write my secret messages in white. So basically what I said was

"12
Turning 18 in Sept. 1"


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Tho it would be more fun to say "Colt ... 45", I'm actually "Frank ... 39". (not quite as catchy)
> 
> A "mature" representation here in our physical years thankfully doesn't reflect a subdued & mellow tone. Hellz yeah ... we're all a bunch of young punks at heart. 12 / 18 / 30 / 40 / 50 / 60 ... just a number dude.
> 
> As with d'fresh's parents, mine are also incredibly active and vigorous! So it is true what they say: "You are what you think."


I'm not actually 12 -.-' Ok, I will give you guys my secret message trick. Everytime you read my post, HIGHLIGHT IT, I write my secret messages in white. So basically what I said was

"12
Turning 18 in Sept. 1"


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> I'm not actually 12 -.-' Ok, I will give you guys my secret message trick. Everytime you read my post, HIGHLIGHT IT, I write my secret messages in white. So basically what I said was
> 
> "12
> Turning 18 in Sept. 1"


Sorry dude. I had forgotten to put on my secret decoder ring.

MP


----------



## Mostdef69

Rootzwiki server been real laggy and slow. What up with that!?


----------



## Mostdef69

xriderx66 said:


> I'm not actually 12 -.-' Ok, I will give you guys my secret message trick. Everytime you read my post, HIGHLIGHT IT, I write my secret messages in white. So basically what I said was
> 
> "12
> Turning 18 in Sept. 1"


81?


----------



## xriderx66

Mostdef69 said:


> 81?


Yes, I am 81. You want to come into my white van?


----------



## Mostdef69

eddychecker said:


> I'd marry her, that girl is sweet.


Doug can be your best man. He'll get you a nice CHUBBY stripper for your bachelor party


----------



## Mostdef69

xriderx66 said:


> Was just about to say that too, its been REALLY slow.
> 
> Yes, I am 81. You want to come into my white van?


I have a White Uplander van too!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Why is everybody disappointed about the new sammy galaxy S3 and everybody like the HTC One X better. The HTC One S look smaller than the X. Can anybody explain why they dislike the new SGS3


----------



## xriderx66

Mostdef69 said:


> Why is everybody disappointed about the new sammy galaxy S3 and everybody like the HTC One X better. The HTC One S look smaller than the X. Can anybody explain why they dislike the new SGS3


Probably because of all the Rumors. Crap like "12MP Camera, octa-core etc"
I personally like it. And I think Touchwiz is a nice touch to it, i do agree its a bit overdone, but the S Voice etc. looks REALLY cool.


----------



## eddychecker

When the time comes to retire my beloved Vibe, I'll consider the latest Sammie phone. It looks like devs seem to like it and our phone has lasts much past Sammies desired expiration date.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> But I have a mustache.


Hmmm... White van... Mustache... I know you!






*YOU STILL OWE ME CANDY!*​


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Why is everybody disappointed about the new sammy galaxy S3 and everybody like the HTC One X better. The HTC One S look smaller than the X. Can anybody explain why they dislike the new SGS3


For me, it'll probably boil down to price. The newer SGS3 will probably be out of my price range. I like the SGS2, since it has the Super Amoled Plus display, but it's a bit older, and may suffer from support issues.

The Gnex is right in the middle. It's got new tech, but suffers from only having an HD Super Amoled (pentile) display. However, it's priced right.

So, based on that, my preference is probably going to be:

1. Galaxy Nexus
2. SGS2
3. SGS3

The only thing is that I'm not too keen on the sizes of these phones. They're all pretty big. But, if I can find a cheap, used SGS2, I'm in. I'd really like to see what the next Nexus incarnation looks like.

I don't care how good the HTC One series looks, or how small/large they might be, I'm not touching anything HTC at this point. They did not fully unlock the bootloaders on these, so screw HTC.

MP


----------



## dougfresh

I'm hoping to jump into a s3 in about 6 months when the price settles a bit. Maybe a GNex would be nice but the g2 seems to already a dinosaur I believe.


----------



## Mostdef69

I think SGS3 will drop huge price when it come to christmas holiday. I dont know if T mobile is going to have SGS3. I have tried to search which carrier is going to carry SGS3.


----------



## dougfresh

I saw an article that said that all the major carriers will get a form of the G3, TMo included!


----------



## xriderx66

If TMO didn't have the SGS3 it would just be a huge surprise and Samsung would be stupid not to.
TMO is a huge market (less than ATT Verizon or Sprint, but still huge compared to other carriers like METROPCS, Cricket etc) and Samsung needs it. 
I know for sure that all the 4 major carriers will have the G3.


----------



## Mostdef69

Have you guys notice that tmo dont carry Motorla anymore. Wonder why?


----------



## Mostdef69

My son first gas power ATV.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey can one of you fine gentlemen from this excellent topic can linkie d.f. with zen 1.7 frameworkres.apk please!: D
Edit: The system/framework complete file would be awesome... No biggie though


----------



## dougfresh

Here's a link to an alternative Pandora which looks promising.. I'm about to mess around with it now http://m.lifehacker.com/5908190/songza-picks-the-right-streaming-music-playlist-for-any-mood


----------



## Woody

From what I have gathered the SGS3 will come to TMo but it will not have the Quad-core, but rather the Snapdragon. So there is that to contend with. But really is it that big of an issue considering what all we've done with the processor that we have now? I mean if you have a crappy little car, even a newer crappy car is going to seem 10x better that what you've got.

I would expect to see the price of the GNex to drop significantly in the next few months bc of the SGS3 flooding the market. I mean look at it now. You can get a GNex on the play.store for $399 whereas just a few months ago it was pushing upwards of mid to high $700's. Probably won't go much lower than $399 but maybe and then there is Jelly Bean and all that comes with it coming out soon. Will that get sent to GNex or does Google have something in the back room waiting to release it other than the Asus mini-tablet (al a Galaxy Note-like device)?

Edit:: I agree the RW server is snail slow and I can't even get the app (Rootz not Tapatalk) to load more than two posts in a thread and it won't refresh. Quite frustrating.


----------



## eddychecker

I had a lot of trouble with RW not even loading in my desktop's browser yesterday. I thought you guys didn't want to talk to me anymore.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm just waiting to see what device DD jump to next hoping that everybody chooses the same one and I'll be right there  GN would be nice but if they choose S3 it's all good too.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Big Dog KMc

eddychecker said:


> I had a lot of trouble with RW not even loading in my desktop's browser yesterday. I thought you guys didn't want to talk to me anymore.


Rootzwiki has been very weird as of late for me as well. I could not even get on with tapatalk or web all weekend.

It used to work fine before we showed up.

Maybe too much bacon talk earlier made it sick or something.

Sent from my Vibrant eating an Ice Cream Zenwhich with Dust on it


----------



## Mostdef69

I think the server is flood with AOKP user. I notice AOKP have alot of topic than any thread here


----------



## lapdog01

Talking about trouble. I have been shut out on all devices until now. I thougt d'fresh had me banned for being too old


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Talking about trouble. I have been shut out on all devices until now. I thougt d'fresh had me banned for being too old


Yeah OKAFRESH1 BANNED LAPDOGGY FOR EXCESSIVE LIFESPAN ISSUES.... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!







lol
This looks promising for the GS3 on tmo... http://androidandme.com/2012/05/smartphones-2/t-mobile-could-be-the-only-us-carrier-with-quad-core-samsung-galaxy-s-iii/


----------



## pdh

lapdog01 said:


> 1) My wife "persuaded" me to allow her to get a new car yesterday, even though her car was only 9 months old
> 2) my two daughters ages 26 and 18 manipulated me out of 1100.00,for exactly what i have no idea for, in two days
> 
> [...]
> 
> 6) I have the least amount of cash of anyone in this house ($23.00)


I can sympathize, I have two daughters...

My oldest daughter picked one of the most expensive sports known to mankind to be good at: she does eventing (dressage, show jumping, cross country). Her current horse isn't making the cut so we're currently looking at getting her a new horse so she can maybe get to the nationals next year (she was expecting to go this year). You could buy a new car for what some of these horses cost! Then there's the cost to haul the new horse to the farm, vet check. Add in weekly training costs, feed costs, monthly boarding costs, and random vet costs, least of all the equipment and the actual events. We're not getting a new car any time soon, but when we do it will have to be a truck capable of hauling a horse trailer. I tell her she better make a scholarship out of this because we're sure not saving for her college costs with all this going on!

My youngest costs about as much a year, but for completely different reasons.

Someone help me, please....


----------



## eddychecker

I'd better start saving.


----------



## lapdog01

@pdh

Ever hear the old saying " don't complain about having no shoes once you meet a man with no feet?". I know u are spending BIG dollars any time a horse is involved...and you can' t even ride him to work. If I complain again i will punch myself.

@dougfresh

Mostdef's son got an atv...I'm gettin a Hoveround


----------



## Mostdef69

Horse are expensive. When I was a kids we used to have 2 western horse,1 quarter horse and one pony. My parent have to pay alot of money for stable boarding fee,food,vet,horse shoe repair and hay every month. It fun havin a horse. My sister used to ride in English pleasure and I used to ride barrel and ringer. Sure miss thou day. Nowday buying horse are expensive it not like it used to be 25 year ago.


----------



## xriderx66

More on the Dual Core news about the GS3 
http://phandroid.com/2012/05/08/sprints-galaxy-s3-pops-up-in-user-agent-profile-packs-dual-core-processor-and-16gb-of-storage/


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Here's a picture of my significant other.


 Yikes!!









Gives new meaning to the phrase: "*Meat on a stick*."


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I'm not actually 12 -.-'


 In my mind, you'll forever be the 12 year old kid who every time locks himself in the bathroom, his mother is thinking:

"That damn kid always wacking-off in there ... my hand towels will never be soft again."


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Yikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives new meaning to the phrase: "*Meat on a stick*."


Lol ..i just laughed loudly in the waiting room of a doc's office. Ten people now believe i am crazy thanks to yosup......add them to the other 3000 who knoa i am


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Maybe too much bacon talk earlier made it sick or something.


Mostdef69's *putrid bacon farts* short-circuited RootzWiki's connections (aka Brown House Gases)!

Maybe he'll resort to farting in his camper from here on. Keep that Lysol handy tho.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Yeah OKAFRESH1 BANNED LAPDOGGY FOR EXCESSIVE LIFESPAN ISSUES.... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


 OKA1FRESH is back!!!!!!!!









Hide your daughters ... but keep pdh's horse manure handy. We'll need buckets.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> In my mind, you'll forever be the 12 year old kid who every time locks himself in the bathroom, his mother is thinking:
> 
> "That damn kid always wacking-off in there ... my hand towels will never be soft again."


I don't know how to respond, is that a good thing or bad? :l


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I don't know how to respond, is that a good thing or bad? :l


Well, let's just say your doctor would be happy you're keeping your "pipes" clean.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> More on the Dual Core news about the GS3
> http://phandroid.com...6gb-of-storage/


Until Samsung (or any cpu maker) works out the compatibility issues between Quad Core and LTE radios, Qualcomm's dual-core Snapdragon S4 processor is most likely what we'll get with most US carriers on their LTE phones.

It's still conjecture and there are rumors ... that the S3's Exynos Quad Core would be compatible with T-Mobile's HSPA+. T-Mobile has deals in place (with Ericsson & NSN) to build an LTE network to go live some time in 2013. Until then, T-Mobile will still be HSPA+.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Well, let's just say your doctor would be happy you're keeping your "pipes" clean.


uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xriderx66

anyone else notice it takes like 2 minutes to post a comment?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Well, let's just say your doctor would be happy you're keeping your "pipes" clean.





yosup said:


> ​


​





*...W-w-W-wHaT?!*​


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> When I was his age, I was lucky enough to have a generic bmx bike (with literally no brand label) ... just a big honkin' banana seat!! As they say, I was "stylin' & profilin'."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostdef69's *putrid bacon farts* short-circuited RootzWiki's connections (aka Brown House Gases)!
> 
> Maybe he'll resort to farting in his camper from here on. Keep that Lysol handy tho.


Lysol dont work.... only matches....I used to have a big banana seat with flag pole too and baseball card on the rim.


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> anyone else notice it takes like 2 minutes to post a comment?


I did ..in fact i had 2 posts that never made it>_>


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> When I was his age, I was lucky enough to have a generic bmx bike (with literally no brand label) ... just a big honkin' banana seat!! As they say, I was "stylin' & profilin'."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostdef69's *putrid bacon farts* short-circuited RootzWiki's connections (aka Brown House Gases)!
> 
> Maybe he'll resort to farting in his camper from here on. Keep that Lysol handy tho.


Lysol dont work.... only matches....I used to have a big banana seat with flag pole too and baseball card on the rim.


----------



## eddychecker

Maybe RW simply wasn't ready for DD?


----------



## mr_psycho

eddychecker said:


> Maybe RW simply wasn't ready for DD?


If this thread alone were reflective of what DD brought to the table, then yes, RW was, is and never will be ready for us. lol

I wonder if all the bacon grease (and poo) from this thread is starting to gum-up the gears of RootzWiki. Yeah, I said POO.









Where's that biohazzard android icon? It's startin' to get rank up in hea.

MP


----------



## lapdog01

uhhhhhuhuhuuu he said poo


----------



## pdh

yosup said:


> . but keep pdh's horse manure handy. We'll need buckets.


Umm, you're welcome to it. in fact, if you want to come clean out the stable it's all yours. For free no less!


----------



## Mostdef69

Man I have a serious episode of gassy and I found corn!


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Man I have a serious episode of gassy and I found corn!


some things cannot be un-read. I will have nightmares thanks to you, Most!

MP

PS. Upgrade your phone! Haven't you heard? Zen 1.7 with SZ 1.2 build 80 is out. lol


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Man I have a serious episode of gassy and I found corn!


 If you "found corn" ... I don't think that's gas.









You may wanna check yo drawers, dude.


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> If you "found corn" ... I don't think that's gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may wanna check yo drawers, dude.


Maybe he have 'em private Ethanol plant. lol

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Maybe he have 'em private Ethanol plant. lol
> MP


Hahahaha!! He's doing his part ... eco-friendly & all.


----------



## Mostdef69

Man! I got banned from ESPN comment board about Josh Hamilton. I post in said maybe he using Whizzinator to pass drug test cause they were talking about Josh 's contract that he have to be drug test 2 to 3 time a week and then they banned me for saying Whizzinator. Great night for Josh but I think he been juicing.


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> Maybe he have 'em private Ethanol plant. lol
> 
> MP


I'm trying to figure out when did I have corn and where it coming from.


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Maybe he have 'em private Ethanol plant. lol
> 
> MP


Haha! That is a very Corny comment lol


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Man! I got banned from ESPN comment board about Josh Hamilton. I post in said maybe he using Whizzinator to pass drug test cause they were talking about Josh 's contract that he have to be drug test 2 to 3 time a week and then they banned me for saying Whizzinator. Great night for Josh but I think he been juicing.


What a CORNY comment lol


----------



## yosup

All this corn talk ... reminds me of a line from the movie Office Space:

"Hey, Peter ... watch out for your corn hole." 
- Lawrence


----------



## yosup

Interesting ... I noticed sugartibbs actually "liked" The Wood's OP in this thread. Lol.

So, I guess he found it after all. Where the hell is he though?? Spooky.









... (W)hiskey (T)ango (F)oxtrot ???? ...


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> I'm trying to figure out when did I have corn and where it coming from.


Corn bread? Hush puppies? Corn nuts? Maybe you ate some succotash. That might explain all the gas. But it does nothing to explain the mini corn projectiles.









MP
--
Life is the bubbles... in Mostdef's tub.


----------



## dougfresh

Oh boy! Seems like aopk #35 is creeping to a theater near you


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Oh boy! Seems like aopk #35 is creeping to a theater near you


 Wow! Good catch there. Sneaky. No announcement anywhere. Lol.

Time to get busy again. Lez flash dis martha focker!! 

Btw ... check out the time spans (rather lack thereof) between releases. Crazy! The last 3 builds avg. 4 days.


----------



## eddychecker

mr_psycho said:


> Maybe he have 'em private Ethanol plant. lol
> 
> MP


Speaking of Ethanol plants, I'm going to tour a biofuel plant today. Can you say nose plug?


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> Wow! Good catch there. Sneaky. No announcement anywhere. Lol.
> 
> Time to get busy again. Lez flash dis martha focker!!
> 
> Btw ... check out the time spans (rather lack thereof) between releases. Crazy! The last 3 builds avg. 4 days.


This has been a while, hasn't it? I said that I got one of the 2300mAh Andida batterys right? I easily get 2 days on the weekend with it and one full day of yackity yacking all day long with customers. (I'm a 4K to 6K minutes a month kind of guy) 1.7 and SB80 are the best combo I've ever had on my phone. And it stinks already from the plant and I'm just at the front gate.


----------



## dougfresh

They're already extracting apks from the g3
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1050223&d=1336554337








Here's the original thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1644212


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> This has been a while, hasn't it? I said that I got one of the 2300mAh Andida batterys right? I easily get 2 days on the weekend with it and one full day of yackity yacking all day long with customers. (I'm a 4K to 6K minutes a month kind of guy) 1.7 and SB80 are the best combo I've ever had on my phone. And it stinks already from the plant and I'm just at the front gate.


Which Andida battery? The only ones I saw were for S2, Epic 4g etc or are those backwards compatible for the Vib?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> They're already extracting apks from the g3
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1050223&d=1336554337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the original thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1644212


 dougie ... have you installed it yet? Looks interesting.


----------



## eddychecker

ddanc1984 said:


> Which Andida battery? The only ones I saw were for S2, Epic 4g etc or are those backwards compatible for the Vib?


It's a D710. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-S-II-S2-EPIC-4G-D710-Andida-2300mAh-Slim-Extended-Battery-/270891934306?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3f126ae262#ht_4629wt_1396

But beware, Woody has a newer Vibrant and it didn't fit. The contacts in his phone didn't touch the battery posts. On mine, it fits and works great, but the case doesn't snap shut on one side. It might be because mine cover has been off a million times. I use a Otterbox cover anyway so I'd never notice it.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> dougie ... have you installed it yet? Looks interesting.


Yes buddy!I really like it! Nice smooth animations , it's similar to Currents.
Btw you're not forced to sign up to an account either.. Just bypass and set your topics


----------



## Mostdef69

I read the changelog and I dont see anything different on the build 35 for Vibrant and it not going to improve anything at all. Why wasting install the newest build on Vibrant. I want to see improvement on Wifi signal and call singnal. I have seen Froyo and Gingerbread have a better signal than ICS and that what I want to see an improvemnt signal!


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> I read the changelog and I dont see anything different on the build 35 for Vibrant and it not going to improve anything at all. Why wasting install the newest build on Vibrant. I want to see improvement on Wifi signal and call singnal. I have seen Froyo and Gingerbread have a better signal than ICS and that what I want to see an improvemnt signal!


Vibrant improvements are basically fixes in code and parts of the whole galaxy s platform's AriesParts.

Other than that, it's the theming support that's new.

Most of us are running it because we can't help ourselves. We have a flash addiction. And this is new bacon, flash-fried and dripping with grease. A man's gotta eat. Know what I mean?!

MP

--
Life is the bubbles.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Most of us are running it because we can't help ourselves. We have a flash addiction. And this is new bacon, flash-fried and dripping with grease. A man's gotta eat. Know what I mean?!
> MP


 Lol. Buleedat!! 

But I think the big question is ... does it still have "Conversation Setting"?
( ... sorry, I couldn't resist ...







)


----------



## yosup

@d'fresh
What themes are you using for #35? Can I use any CM9 compatible themes? Not sure exactly how this works with the theme engine now. Can u help a brudduh out, mang?


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup! Go a couple pages back in Zen thread and I posted an extractable zip with darkICE apk as my fav second it will be (I forgot the name) not arcordion! Oops but you get my drift; D scope it


----------



## yosup

Cool. Just found some here as well:

Official CM9 Themes Thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1643406

Cobalt for CM9
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25117-[Theme]-Cobalt-for-CM9-Theme-Chooser


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I posted an extractable zip with darkICE apk as my fav second it will be (I forgot the name) not arcordion!


 darkICE was a bit too monochrome for me, but I'm surprisingly liking Cobalt. Thought I was done with blue. Wish there was a CM9 version of Mega Blue you were using - ie. don't want to mess with flashable zip's just yet. Lol.

I'll be mostly missing Enkyo tho (and esp. missed by by my blk & red icons).









This theme engine is convenient so far.


----------



## dougfresh

Yea , there's a lot of work to be done with the aesthetics of the themes due to they're a new thing. I used to rock DSLs Mixer Theme back in the day!


----------



## dougfresh

I just noticed that cobalt isn't working on my whip!


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup is cobalt working ? And I went to you link also it says some shizzle


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup is cobalt working ? And I went to you link also it says some shizzle


 Lol. I think you had it in your zip too, yeah? The one from that RW link works for me:
https://www.box.com/shared/043cadde115093c182aa


----------



## dougfresh

No I have it but it says "This theme is improperly compiled blah blah on my original apk and yours(same)


----------



## yosup

Really? I didn't see any error msg. Hmm.


----------



## yosup

When do you get that error?


----------



## dougfresh

When I press "apply"....I have this premonition that I have a bad flash ..It acted funny on boot and rebooted by itself... Also it hung;on G Recovery for like 20 minutes till ii pulled the battery
HELP!!!!!!lol 
I think Im gonna Odin(bad word in my opinion). I didn't odin for like 8 months and when I did I fried her(now I know why).


----------



## yosup

Sorry to hear that. I was forced to Odin after that Encryption Unsuccessful ordeal. Hopefully it does the trick.

If not ... at least yo butt be wiped real good.


----------



## dougfresh

Yes my booty is very raw..lol And I'm not ****! I noticed 35 hung for a while on 23% DL...Just checked and 111.42 MB????Right


----------



## yosup

Root Explorer shows: 111.42 MB

I dl'd mine from TeamKang's rom index:
http://teamkang.kangdroid.org/roms/vibrantmtd/


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Root Explorer shows: 111.42 MB
> 
> I dl'd mine from TeamKang's rom index:
> http://teamkang.kangdroid.org/roms/vibrantmtd/


1) perfect 2) ditto . Thanks my favorite brotha from a different motha!!!! I'm hitting the hay lol
One last thought.... Go Heat!


----------



## yosup

G'night, bro.









( Go SONICS !!!!







)


----------



## Woody

I am having 9 kinds of hell with the RW app and website (on my work computer). Not even sure this will even show up. If it does, just know I haven't forgotten about my Zen brethren. Just some technical difficulties. Need a screen shot of a TV set with the vertical colored stripes.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> I am having 9 kinds of hell with the RW app and website (on my work computer). Not even sure this will even show up. If it does, just know I haven't forgotten about my Zen brethren. Just some technical difficulties. Need a screen shot of a TV set with the vertical colored stripes.


Everyone is having 9 kinds of hell with RW, RW app, and Tapatalk. Things are lagging, and there are multiple posts all over the place. Just gotta let the wizards figure this stuff out.

MP


----------



## *phi*

okie so i love my ICEzen phone, and like to point and laught at my friends ( like the mean kid in school) who still have iCrap. heeh.
and to complete the utter destruction and humiliation we need ermm... a nicer boot animanition.









i humbley request if Annex can pop ont out? pleassezz! eheh









yes there are other animation out there but i want a DD/IceZen one.

and erm... ignore my spelling mistakes. i cant seem to get the spell check on this thing working.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Just gotta let the wizards figure this stuff out.
> MP


 Blame it on all the Maxx Headroom talk. RW's server connections just got blasted back to the 80's ... ie. when the processing power in our phones would've filled up an entire closet.

( ... get your money for nothing and your chicks for free ... )


----------



## yosup

*phi* said:


> yes there are other animation out there but i want a DD/IceZen one.


 Annex made one for his Enkyo theme. Not sure if it's "official" DD, but it's damn fricken badass.

Extract it from Enkyo-rc1.6.3 (ie. I don't think he included it in rc1.7 yet), put it in /system/media, edit permissions, reboot, enjoy .. then, reboot again just to watch it again.


----------



## *phi*

yosup said:


> Annex made one for his Enkyo theme. Not sure if it's "official" DD, but it's damn fricken badass.
> 
> Extract it from Enkyo-rc1.6.3 (ie. I don't think he included it in rc1.7 yet), put it in /system/media, edit permissions, reboot, enjoy .. then, reboot again just to watch it again.


thanks!!!!


----------



## Woody

Here is Starry Night in Bacon.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Here is Starry Night in Bacon.


Now THAT is disturbing to look at.









( ... I feel "the runs" coming on ...







)


----------



## yosup

El Wood ...
All'z quiet on the EU front. The frustrating part is the only 2 people who've allegedly "restored" access to the internal sdcards have absolutely no clue what they did and no details. Just seems to incense the xXx veterans, who've already become jaded over time. Lol. I'm trying to get that one guy who's "duplicated" the issue multiple times to spit out some details & steps. However, it's doubtful he'll be much help.

Keep on doin' yo thang, bruh. Maybe you'll find inspiration if you stare at that Starry Night image long enough.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Here is Starry Night in Bacon.
> View attachment 24401


MMMmmmmmmm............ Starry Night!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woody

Lappy sent me a link from the SGSII where someone got out of it. I posted it on the dark side in the Cappy thread. Very interesting but I am away from my PC so i can't download and analyze the files. Silvertag is on it too.

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all your wives, girlfriends and baby's mamas. Out of town for the weekend in Columbus. Might meet up with Moped_Ryder actually.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Lappy sent me a link from the SGSII where someone got out of it. I posted it on the dark side in the Cappy thread. Very interesting but I am away from my PC so i can't download and analyze the files. Silvertag is on it too.
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all your wives, girlfriends and baby's mamas. Out of town for the weekend in Columbus. Might meet up with Moped_Ryder actually.


Isn't mothers day on sunday??? Hopefully it is, since I haven't bought anything, was planning to go out tomorrow.

anyways, are we still up for posting IRL pics? I just had a photoshoot done (not to post here lol) and i gotta admit, the camera makes me look 20x sexier than I already am.


----------



## dougfresh

WHACK BUTTON!Lol
You sexy Thang


----------



## Woody

Post it up man. Believe me, we are ALL wanting to know what the Texas Legend looks like IRL. By photo shoot do you mean senior pix?


----------



## xriderx66

Well here it is








https://docs.google....G1mVW5Jek0/edit
P.S. I have small lips, I realize that.


----------



## dougfresh

You are the prettiest girl with short hair I've seen!!!! Haha jk


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> You are the prettiest girl with short hair I've seen!!!! Haha jk


I try, I try.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Well here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google....G1mVW5Jek0/edit
> P.S. I have small lips, I realize that.


 Wuddup, Rico Suave!!!

( Rrrriiiico .... Suaaaaaveeeeee







)


----------



## dougfresh

X ! I still have yo # from the xda private message??May I call you for a night cap!!! Lololololo you sexy thang...What's you background Arab or Indian?LalalLalalal


----------



## yosup

This was before getting my back waxed!!










Felt so nice & smooth ... I laser removed my tattoo ... and got this one instead:


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> X ! I still have yo # from the xda private message??May I call you for a night cap!!! Lololololo you sexy thang...What's you background Arab or Indian?LalalLalalal


Yeah, I'm actually at my parents today, staying for a week or so. They just went to sleep, and the walls here are thin as hell. Trust me. I tried watching porn in the bathroom, they could hear it like 6 rooms away... Maybe another time.
Also, I was born in Nepal but people call me Indian so i don't mind


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> I did not know who Rico Suave was so I googled, and found this. Please tell me I don't look like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm actually at my parents today, staying for a week or so. They just went to sleep, and the walls here are thin as hell. Trust me. I tried watching porn in the bathroom, they could hear it like 6 rooms away... Maybe another time.
> Also, I was born in Nepal but people call me Indian so i don't mind


LOL! Who the hell is this _ss clown?!

I think he just meant the Rico Suave comment, because all the ladies you must have around. What was it? "There's not a woman that can handle me. That's why I keep two or three." Rrrrrrrrico Sssssssuave. lol

MP
--
Life is the bubbles...in Rico's tub.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> LOL! Who the hell is this _ss clown?!
> MP
> --
> Life is the bubbles...in Rico's tub.


 Hahahaha ... I never saw the actual pic in x's reply. Lol. Who the hell is that?

More like Rico Suave (formerly known as the Puerto Rican Jerry Lewis). Sweet bowl cut!!!


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I did not know who Rico Suave was so I googled ...


 Lol. Like MP said, it was meant as a compliment, ya lil PYT. Look up "Rico Suave" by Gerardo. You'll get the drift.









But ain't posting this (& advertising in the Roots Personal Classifieds) gonna make your girl jealous? Don't piss her off ... cuz you'll end up the real life version of eddychecker's Meat-On-A-Stick photo.


----------



## lapdog01

Been Crazy busy with work and RW app let me down for a coupla days so I am playing catch-up. To Summarize. I got Starry Night in bacon, d'fresh's Booty , Mostdef with " Corn" projectiles Ethanol Plants, Woodrube out of town, Big Dog lovin the bacon, yosup being .....well yosup Build 35 and Xrider Suave, The return of Br1cK'd and Annex goes gold .phew Am I caught Up?



xriderx66 said:


> I was born in Nepal but people call me Indian so i don't mind


 Viva Nepal!!!!!!!


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Been Crazy busy with work and RW app let me down for a coupla days so I am playing catch-up.


 WB pahtnah. 

RW's lag issues were painful. Sheer torture. Boosted a few post counts tho for those less patient folk. Hehe.

You pretty much summed it up, but I'd get ready to duck-n-cover in case Mostdef69 still feels "gassy."


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> LOL! Who the hell is this _ss clown?!


 Lol ... I just now filled in the blank. Missed it on the first pass. Ok, so that's my cue ... asta la vista, baby.


----------



## lapdog01

@ yosup
Mah brutha..I notice you rock the SRV as your avatar. You partial to the legend, guitars or both? Got a gold n black wallpaper for goldrush with yo name on it......


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Got a gold n black wallpaper for goldrush with yo name on it......


 Hook me up, yo!!!


----------



## lapdog01

i was at alpine valley Wi the night of his last performance. We actually walked past the helicopters the guys used that night. Awesome performance, but tainted by his early demise. It was kinda surreal to wake up the next day and get the news.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> i was at alpine valley Wi the night of his last performance.


 See, I knew we shared a kinship that went past our Zen Lust. Very cool! 

It's amazing you were there for that show!! Wow ... then to have actually seen the helicopter. I can't imagine the disbelief. As with all the greats, his spirit lives on thru his music. You can't deny that soul.

I'd go on fishing trips, and once we hit a particular stretch of highway ... we'd fire up Voodoo Chile. That intro just perfectly builds excitement. Many a melancholy nights spent cruising down the road to clear my head with Riviera Paradise playing. The list goes on and on. Forever respected, forever revered, & forever beloved.

Btw ... sweet wp. Iz byooteeful. Thank you kindly.


----------



## lapdog01

most welcome sir....I am about to hit the road and in tribute to SRV and your suggestion i am gonna play Vodoo chile when I hit the 294 on ramp. Enjoy the day


----------



## yosup

Have a safe trip. Enjoy!! 

To quote a line from Black Hawk Down (cue "Voodoo Chile" intro): "Sgt. Struecker ... lez roll."


----------



## yosup

Let me preface by evidencing d'fresh made it _very_ clear ...



dougfresh said:


> X ! May I call you for a night cap!!! Lololololo you sexy thang...


If d'fresh were to serenade xriderx66, I would fancy he goes with Joe Cocker's rendition of ...

" You are so beautiful ... to (dougfresh) ... can't you see-eee-eee-eee-eeeeeeeeee "







...... (







)


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> i am gonna play Vodoo chile when I hit the 294 on ramp.


 Here's something for you to watch when you get back.

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Chile (Austin City Limits, 10/10/1989).
He's all business ... just walks up and starts shreddin'!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lapdog01, you seem to travel through the tollways quite often. Wonder if unless you're a speed demon like me if I've passed right by you?

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> @lapdog01, you seem to travel through the tollways quite often. Wonder if unless you're a speed demon like me if I've passed right by you?
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


I drive the tollways a lot. Usually about 20 mph over if i am alone. I keep the radar/ laser detector on. Slow it way down with the family in the car. If you passed me you must be a spees demon. I waa in Aurora last week. My wife and daughter losttheir minds and my money at the Chicago outlet mall


----------



## xriderx66

Damn tollways make me broke. I travel through it so often, and get like a 160$ bill every month ha


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yeah I'm pretty much the same as far as speeding. Average about 20 over and occasionally a little more and try to keep it under control with family in the car. And dang X, I Average $80 a month and thought that was expensive.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## xriderx66

If any of you guys wanna laugh your ass off watching a movie, go watch 21 jump street. I'm in the middle of watching it right now, it has got to be the funniest movie i have seen in a few years.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup

THANKS FOR THE SRV VID BRUH!!!!!!!!!
Watched it with my bro in law and our sons like 6 times yesterday. The boys just had their mouths open in awe of an axe Master at work. I often forget just How GREAT he was...until I see and Hear his work. Shreddin" like a man with a true love of his craft. Thanks for sharing


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> This was before getting my back waxed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt so nice & smooth ... I laser removed my tattoo ... and got this one instead:


Ew!


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> See, I knew we shared a kinship that went past our Zen Lust. Very cool!
> 
> It's amazing you were there for that show!! Wow ... then to have actually seen the helicopter. I can't imagine the disbelief. As with all the greats, his spirit lives on thru his music. You can't deny that soul.
> 
> I'd go on fishing trips, and once we hit a particular stretch of highway ... we'd fire up Voodoo Chile. That intro just perfectly builds excitement. Many a melancholy nights spent cruising down the road to clear my head with Riviera Paradise playing. The list goes on and on. Forever respected, forever revered, & forever beloved.
> 
> Btw ... sweet wp. Iz byooteeful. Thank you kindly.


I'm reading this and thinking of that intro when a flash of chills swept me. That is some powerful music.


----------



## Annex

Hey everyone. I will start making Theme chooser themes. I've seen a lot of people ask for that format. It will take me awhile to convert the themes since the image names are different. But will make different themes real soon


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Hey everyone. I will start making Theme chooser themes. I've seen a lot of people ask for that format. It will take me awhile to convert the themes since the image names are different. But will make different themes real soon


This theme changer will be a game changer if us Zen'heads get to switch back & forth b/t Dust, Gold Rush, Enkyo, Stock, etc. Really looking forward to it.

I hope you don't run into limitations with the conversion - ie. I'd hate to see any features you worked so hard to create not get ported into the theme changer version. Thanks, dude!!


----------



## Annex

yeah I'm playing with zen 1.7.1 and the theme chooser is a cool feature... I just did my first test theme for it and works perfect... I just used some bogus images... so I could see how everything looked. Will have something by the end of the week. If I can sign it with my "keystore" I'll throw it on the market too... I'll have all the themes posted here for free and the market I'll charge a dollar for those that don't follow me...lol both will be the same file


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> yeah I'm playing with zen 1.7.1 and the theme chooser is a cool feature... I just did my first test theme for it and works perfect ...
> 
> ... I'll have all the themes posted here for free and the market I'll charge a dollar for those that don't follow me...lol


 Man, this is gonna be sweet!! Salivating like a "lap dog" ... hehe. Thanks, Annex!!









Annex ... Zen'ing 3 themes in a single bound ... you still is da Supah-Mang, bro!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Man, this is gonna be sweet!! Salivating like a "lap dog" ... hehe. Thanks, Annex!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annex ... Zen'ing 3 themes in a single bound ... you still is da Supah-Mang, bro!!


Annex..thanks theme God. Yosup you Know how i am about the visual as well.as functionality. Being able to change themes on the fly has the lapdog not only salivating but waggin his tail and humpin the air(figuratively). But i gots to have the DUST...ENKYO..and the RUSH. a lot of these other themes just dog s**t...who would know better than me?.well maybe bigdog kmc:lol:


----------



## Annex

Br1ck'd and I were thinking of including those themes pre-installed so you can switch between them. 
It will take a minute to port to theme engine but will be done.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> But i gots to have the DUST...ENKYO..and the RUSH. a lot of these other themes just dog s**t...


Amen to dat, bruhmang. Cobalt is about the only worthy theme I've tried. It's got some unique things going on. Mixer is too cluttered looking for my taste. The rest I've tried were just plain-jane-different-color-of-same-ole-same-ole shizniz.

Until Team Holo updates their B35 themes to apk's, the color choices out there are pretty amateur looking - ie. Holo Red (R. Cerqueira) looks way too orange and doesn't do anything to alleviate a major Enkyo jonz.


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Br1ck'd and I were thinking of including those themes pre-installed so you can switch between them.
> It will take a minute to port to theme engine but will be done.


This is why the Zen Clan stays loyal. DD is all about putting the best product and best user experience out there. Damn, I luvz my DD peoples, mang.









The pre-loaded themes idea is absolutely genious, and all DD's Zen-stituents would be most grateful!!









As the song goes:
... DD's hot cuz they fly.
... Others ain't cuz they not.
... This is why. This is why.
... This is why DD's hot!!


----------



## lapdog01

Yosup has skillz!


----------



## Kevho00

Fernando Torres! Go!
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

They call me doug e. fresh for a reason; D... I have mad raps like Yosup lol


----------



## xriderx66

listen to that beast of a song.


----------



## dougfresh

I really like that X !! It's not my style but it has me pumping my foot up and down! I like it


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> I really like that X !! It's not my style but it has me pumping my foot up and down! I like it


Same here, I'm not into that dubstep and shit but I heard this on some video and loved it. It's really catchy.


----------



## dougfresh

Is the group dubstep or the label on the YouTube??Sorry lol


----------



## Annex

Damn I just finished the framework-Res for the theme.. this taking forever... all cuz of renaming all the images.


----------



## Kevho00

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Kevho00 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


That"s just propaganda..









sincerely lapduck01


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Is the group dubstep or the label on the YouTube??Sorry lol


Thats not dubstep, thats just a techno remix.


----------



## lapdog01

Flashed 1.7.1 smooth as I have come to expect, but I forgot just how much I dislike the stock blueballz theme :angry . I have been trying to give it some BLING ....epic fail

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy! Dl a few of these
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1643406
Use your newly acquired theme chooser
Also go into RW aopk team thread/ themes and you'll find sum mo


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks fresh

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

I've tried all the free ones on DF's link, and Cobalt is only one I actually use. However, I'm using the old Cobalt Alpha1 version - ie. since all the versions from Alpha2 - Alpha5 makes our inverted Gmail (email list screen) almost impossible to read - ie. everything is white / silver ... ???

dustinb17 only has Cobalt Alpha2-5 listed on his dev-host site: http://d-h.st/users/...d_id=1966#files
Cobalt Alpha1 can be found here (dustinb17's original Box link): https://www.box.com/shared/043cadde115093c182aa


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I forgot just how much I dislike the stock blueballz theme :angry .


Seriously ... blueballz suck monkeyballz.


----------



## Mostdef69

Im hungry for bacon and syrup.


----------



## dougfresh

Go to Zenny's and order a grand slammed!Lol


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I have been trying to give it some BLING ....epic fail


This was linked over in the browner pastures ...
https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B58DNfe11gafNXo4M2VDWC1sZzQ/edit?pli=1

NateModz Red ... the closest to Enkyo that I've tried so far. I don't like the gradient on the status bar, but it's good enough to hold me over until Annex is done updating the true Zen Bling.

Also ... there are apk's of R. Cerquiera's free market themes.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Go to Zenny's and order a grand slammed!Lol


 Mmm ... Zenny's.

I'll have some "Moons Over My Hammy."


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Mmm ... Zenny's.
> 
> I'll have some "Moons Over My Hammy."


That has to be the greatest breakfast title of all time. People order it just because of the name. Sounds kinda nasty 
when u think about it








On my way for a stack o cakes and 6 strips o bacon.....mmmmmmmmm
sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

I prefer IHop. Kids eat FREE! So I can take their bacon!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Mostdef69 said:


> I prefer IHop. Kids eat FREE! So I can take their bacon!


----------



## dougfresh

Fuc*ing hilarious Noob !!!!!! Love that


----------



## Big Dog KMc

N00B_IN_N33D said:


>


I agree.
Very funny.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4


----------



## yosup

NateModz Red is on RW now:
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...d-[Theme-Chooser]-Red/Black/Gloss---*5/15/12*


----------



## eddychecker

I'm wondering how many of us have a primary phone and use the Vibe for android fun. I use mine everyday as it's my only phone, but can we have a show of hands?


----------



## yosup

El Vibe is my primary.


----------



## mr_psycho

This is my one-and-only, primary phone. Hopefully, I'll have a Galaxy Nexus soon, though. Maybe. Hopefully. Soon. Still need approval from the CFO at home. Maybe if Google would lower the prices.

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

This is my only phone as well. I have a couple of dumbphones, for worst case scenario, but yeah, this baby is my daily driver.

Sent from my ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Le vibe is my primary by choice. I have an hd2 for backup in an emergency and it's rooted running ics . I could probably upgrade, but i just like my vibrant.

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Mine too! We don't need no stinkin OneX or 4 cores, we have one very hard working core what does it job better than alot of others!Yeah son!


----------



## Woody

Daily driver for me too.

Been really busy at work lately and kid's school is about out so my posts have been erratic at best. But I still read the threads everyday.


----------



## Mostdef69

Vibrant only. Till I loose it or stolen.


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Vibrant only. Till I loose it or stolen.


Hmm... With the amount of times you've flashed her, I'll bet she's "loose".









MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Hmm... With the amount of times you've flashed her, I'll bet she's "loose".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


My vibrant is a dude.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Hmm... With the amount of times you've flashed her, I'll bet she's "loose".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


Hahaha ... and d'fresh didn't even need to hijack requote that one. Goo stuff.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> My vibrant is a dude.


 You Google Rico Suave yet?


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I could probably upgrade, but i just like my vibrant.


Have your daughters fleeced you to get them SGS III's yet?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Have your daughters fleeced you to get them SGS III's yet?


They won't go there...however the wife is already looking at sg3 specs I blame myself. Shoulda just left her on stock eclair 
sent from my mind


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey guys my vibrant is my primary. I have an old HTC diamond for backup with a custom rom of course and also Android installed on it but not really usable. My upgrade is coming next month I believe so not sure yet if I'll wait for sgs3 or just get the GN. But hopefully by then the majority of DD will have jumped to one of those two to make my decision easier.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Big Dog KMc

eddychecker said:


> I'm wondering how many of us have a primary phone and use the Vibe for android fun. I use mine everyday as it's my only phone, but can we have a show of hands?


Guilty.
I have had my vibe for 2 years and just renewed our contract 2 months ago and got all new phones. My wife and I got the Nexus S and my son got the Galaxy S 4G.All free at best buy.

My Nexus S is now the primary device and the vibe is the fun toy/mp3 player/camera/stand alone GPS/mostly web device thru wifi................

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4


----------



## ddanc1984

Vibe is my daily phone. Work gave us refurb iCrap 3gs phones but for my own stuff I use the Vibe

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

" This is my rifle. This is my gun.
This is for fighting. This is for fun. "

* Sorry. Had to channel this out of my head.
Luckily this is an OT thread, eh?


----------



## dougfresh

I used to have a htc diamond on sprint... Zero ram and i couldn't dl 10 songs on it without being full lol. I Oc'd to 677 mHZ and it went haywire. This Vib handles everything you throw at it


----------



## dougfresh

This is my rifle! This my gun..


----------



## yosup

I'm hungry for a stack of pancakes and 6 strips of bacon (ala lappy's breakfast off champions ... speed racers that is). And maybe Mostdef69 hooks me up with some syrup. d'fresh gets me sum Cubano sanweeches. And maybe a Moons Over My Hammy sammich as well. Some Zenny's Chicken Fried Steak. Side of onion rings. A basket of anything fried. A Cheeseburger Royale. And a $5 Milkshake to wash it down. I may need a pitcher of water to chase the milkshake tho.









Maybe I'll just have some Makers Mark.
O, d'atsa ghouda!! Smoooooooottthhhh!!! ( cough )


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I'm hungry for a stack of pancakes and 6 strips of bacon (ala lappy's breakfast off champions ... speed racers that is). And maybe Mostdef69 hooks me up with some syrup. d'fresh gets me sum Cubano sanweeches. And maybe a Moons Over My Hammy sammich as well. Some Zenny's Chicken Fried Steak. Side of onion rings. A basket of anything fried. A Cheeseburger Royale. And a $5 Milkshake to wash it down. I may need a pitcher of water to chase the milkshake tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just have some Makers Mark.
> O, d'atsa ghouda!! Smoooooooottthhhh!!! ( cough )


You on a roll bruh mang...

Side note.. I guess d'fresh and myself have a bit of similar heritage. I am a mutt kinda, as my dad was cuban and my mom of black and sioux Indian parents. So I'm Afrocubanosioux.....what kinda sandwich would we make







?


----------



## dougfresh

Yummy! I'm video tapeing my breakfast http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CF4QFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dennys.com%2Fen%2Fbaconalia%2FBaconCam&ei=ZM6zT4L1F8bWtgf5mPDdCA&usg=AFQjCNGlTgo_nfQ2_o44pAQOxlFp3CNZ6w&sig2=T_SQdRX_KiGWIWKkjd1Hrg


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, did you smoke sum good weed cuz that's a rather hefty menu! Hihi


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ....what kinda sandwich would we make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Btw ... I'm diggin' the United Colors of Benetton groove we've got goin' up in heah. True Zen harmony. 

As for your sandwich collaboration, I envision it as the Cubano version of Hub's: http://www.hubsrestaurant.com/

-----------------------------------

http://snltranscripts.jt.org/92/92qgyros.phtml

Helios: You like-a da juice, huh?

Customer: Yeah. Yeah, I do.

Helios: The juice is very good, huh?

Customer: Yeah! No, it is.. it is.. it's.. good stuff.

Helios: More juice!

Back Employees: What??

Hub: More juice for the gyro!

Back Employees: You like-a da juice, huh?? Juice is good!! So good, de juice!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup, did you smoke sum good weed cuz that's a rather hefty menu! Hihi


Don't even need the herb ... always got da munchies, mang.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Yummy! I'm video tapeing my breakfast http://www.google.co..._KiGWIWKkjd1Hrg


this would Make an amazing Boot Animation.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Yummy! I'm video tapeing my breakfast http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CF4QFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dennys.com%2Fen%2Fbaconalia%2FBaconCam&ei=ZM6zT4L1F8bWtgf5mPDdCA&usg=AFQjCNGlTgo_nfQ2_o44pAQOxlFp3CNZ6w&sig2=T_SQdRX_KiGWIWKkjd1Hrg


Wow! This is better than TV! Who needs "On Demand" when you can watch "On Da Pan"!?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Wow! This is better than TV! Who needs "On Demand" when you can watch "On Da Pan"!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Lol nice
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> this would Make an amazing Boot Animation.


+1
sent from my mind


----------



## eddychecker

+1 Mmmmm, bacon


----------



## mr_psycho

eddychecker said:


> +1 Mmmmm, bacon


It would be a landscape boot animation. As a test, I tried one at portrait but with 480x800 at 15 fps, which squashed the bacon. While it did show up on my screen during boot, it had some pauses, and my phone was in a never-ending boot-loop. Apparently, bacon is a bit too greasy. lol

MP


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> this would Make an amazing Boot Animation.


Actually, This would be a bad Boot Animation.

Everyone would be re-booting their phones just to see it again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,
and again,..........................................................

*See what I mean??*

We would never use our phones for anything else.

Perhaps a Live wallpaper instead??


----------



## ddanc1984

"But bacon tastes good.,..pork chops taste good..."

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Dog might taste like pumpkin pie.....



I love it when we can all quote Pulp Fiction and know what we're talking about.

You guys, you guys are my kinda guys. You came over with us when we brought the Zen, and y'all definitely make it worth while.

My thanks to you all.

Sent from my ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Actually, This would be a bad Boot Animation.
> 
> Everyone would be re-booting their phones just to see it agaiim


It would suck to be bootlooping cuz I would just keep cooking and munchin bacon until i ran out, my battery died or I went into cardiac arrest.

@Br1cK'd..
We follow DD because you guys are the absolute best...nuff said
sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Exactly, Deficient Development is truly the absolute best. You guys are supportive, open to ideas, and overall just great people. You guys keep to your word and when you say you're gonna do something, you gonna it. You guys make me happy to own a Vibrant... Scratch that, you guys make me _proud_ to own a Vibrant. Keep up the good work DD!


----------



## yosup

In the spirit of sharing our Vibrant experiences, I thought it'd be interesting to learn how we all ended up in the Zen Dojo.

My Vibrant was my first Android and capacitive touch experience. Previously, I was using a Samsung Memoir, which used resistive touch and a very cumbersome UI. Great 8 MP camera w/Xenon flash, but I hated using the apps on the damn thing. Upon first booting up the Vibrant, I was blown away at how well capacitive touch worked. Android Market was a great novelty - and yes, I did download the fart button app. Lol.

I updated to Froyo via Kies, and it was just nice knowing I had "updated" something. Then the tweaker in me got curious, and I started scouring the browner pastures for custom roms. Team Whiskey's Bionix roms and VLF did wonders to improve the Froyo experience. CM7 was the next evolution, and I was blown away at how fast it ran on the phone. All the little tweaks and toggles added sheer tweakable pleasure.

Having flashed CM7 nightlies for a while, I was ready to jump on the ICS bandwagon. Obviously Passion and Euphoria were uber-hyped. I couldn't get passed the "Passion" name (and was rather underwhelmed with thread discussions), and I lost interest in Euphoria once I realized their "Euphoria Control" was simply AOKP's ROM Control - ie. I'm all for open source, but credit should be given where it's due. It's not a knock on Neo & Nelson ... so, let's just move on.

I eventually found Woodrube's ICS guide in the General section. Though I had been registered for a while, I never really participated since most of my questions were answered in other threads. Woody & I engaged in a long discussion about GB BL's, and I give him full credit for alleviating any nerves I had about flashing BL's. That was actually my first "pleasant" experience on xXx. I was amazed how patient & willing he was to impart knowledge - ie. vs. flaming away and casting stones on my noob self. That thread literally covered all aspects of flashing rom's (lol). I remember Mostdef69, xriderx66, and even Bobshute joining in the convo there.

Of all the ICS offerings, AOKP was the most intriguing - ie. mainly for the ROM Control. I noticed B's Zenwich thread was extremely active, and his rom's were updated so frequently. I was esp. impressed that the actual ROM & Kernel dev's would participate daily. Plus, there was a definite undertone of "experience" from the users there, so I was smitten. ICZen has completely changed the Vibrant experience for me - ie. this is the phone I always wanted it to be. Much luv to Team DD!!









Compared to most of y'all who've been riding with B since the Froyo days, I'm a relatively young grasshopper on the Zen bandwagon. But, ain't nuthin' better than riding on this ICZen Bullet Train wich y'all!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've said this before, but its buried on threads in a land long forgotten. This is my first Android phone as well. I had a Behold II for about a day until I realized it was a POS, so I sent it back and got the Vibrant through the buyers remorse return policy. Same one I'm typing on right now, still running strong.

When the day comes that another TMo phone really grabs my interest (Im locked in with them and get great cust service, been with the company since 99 when it was Voicestream) anyways, when that day comes, its gonna be hard to part with this phone. Almost two years with her now.

I was a complete noob when I got this phone. Within a week had my first soft brick, I didn't disable Voodoo when I tried to flash Eugene's Frankentwiz. That was a scary, sleepless night of trying to figure out this damn crazy thing called Odin and download mode with those jacked up factory bootloaders we had, where half the phones couldn't access download mode but like once every twenty thousand times. Mine included.

(Remember JACs OC/UV, wasn't that the best damn kernel for eclair. No offense to our current wizard MP who got it on fuckin lock down now a days, but JACs were the shit back in the day.)

I was a Bionix fan, but then followed Eugene when he put out Ginger Clone. It was about that time I started running my own mods of GC and learning from there. It was shortly after that the first Br1cK'd No Bloat Twiz, froyo based kangs were put out into the wild.

About a month later, Jellette/Heathen hit me up about this team he was forming, and threw me an "audition". He sent me this build he had intentionally jacked up, parts from different roms, the framework alone had images from three or four different themes, and we decided to make it an AOSP build, or as close as we could get with Twiz. After like three weeks of me banging my head against it, asking Jellette, Romann, Jumaneface, Whitehawk, even Master for help and getting a little back but not a tremendous amount, it was a test after all, I produced the first Loki, and joined EDT.

After a while the team was changing directions, and I branched out on my own. Still working with them loosely, but doing my own thing. ZenDroid. I dabbled in GB, but didn't care for it much. There was that time me, EB, and Brutal were messing with a test build of the Talon kernel, and really almost bricked our phones. It took 5 Odin flashes for mine to even boot again. The others were about the same. Once we all got back up and running, EBs crazy ass went to flashing the kernel again, bricking on purpose, to try to root out the problem. Crazy bastard. That whole episode was the straw that did it, and turned me away from GB.

ICS turned me back on. Some reading this participated in my really early Alpha tests, but I let it go. Then AOKP came out, and it was an easy port to grab the crespo version and get it working on the Vibe. Those were the first Zenwich builds. When Team Kang finally dropped AOKP for the Vibrant, I threw Romann a few fixes, including some that were given to me for ICZ, and was going to abandon this project and just support AOKP. Our boy Romann encouraged me to continue this project, so here we are today.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

My first android phone was the G1. As slow as it was when looking back, it was such a new experience that at the time i didnt notice. We had two, and my wife loved hers. A friend of mine who works for T- mobile told me about this Vibrant that they were going to release and hooked me up on release day with two...(wifey refuses to be left behind). As always i got bored with eclair. I started playing with the old G1 and learned how to root and flashed a rom on it.....I was hooked. When I rooted my vibe i went flash CRAZY. I flashed every rom i could find. Almost Bricked 5 fimes , including an all nighter with Axura.

I got another vibe for my son as well as two hd2's and they stayed stock for 2 days before i rooted and flashed roms. Loki was the first Rom on my sons vibe. He has never even seen a stock eclair or froyo rom. Wifey got jealous and i flashed trigger for her and pretty soon i roped myself into having to flash not only my phone but 2 or more in a day.. Every rom that Br1cK'd has had a hand in, i have flashed. Fully Zen-ized now...no looking back

I am sure i will upgrade at some point , but damn I just love this device.

sent from my mind


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya I love it too to bad we couldn't just open up our phones and put in a new processor and new gpu I would keep this phone forever.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_psycho

manus ferrera said:


> Ya I love it too to bad we couldn't just open up our phones and put in a new processor and new gpu I would keep this phone forever.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


I'd settle for doubling the physical RAM, adding a FFC, and replacing the GPS hardware to something more current/reliable/supported. Everything else is probably good/fast enough.

MP


----------



## Woody

I actually started out with a Nokia 5800 on Symbian OS or whatever it was called. It was my first smartphone, let alone touchscreen. My contract was up and Cincinnati Bell Wireless had Motorola's pre-Droid flagship the XT720 with a 8mp camera/Xenon flash and it could could hold a 32gb SD card. Only thing was that as soon as I got it, a few weeks later it was abandoned with 2.1, locked bootloaders and never any chance of an upgrade. I help create a hijack that would download the apps directly to a separate partition on my sdcard and we went from there. 4 of us "created " a 2.2.1 ROM, really a kang before kanging became cool. We took all sorts of mods (modifications and modules) , libs, 2nd-init scripts, ...and finally made it work.

My wife had the same phone and her USB borked on her. We have the insurance so she went and the gave her a choice of a Nexus S or a Vibrant. She said she would think about it, but really she wanted to pick my brain. I looked them up on GSM arena and other than the Google Experience they are almost identical except for the one thing that will stop me from ever getting a GNex, and external SD card. She pitched a swap of my working Motorola for her new Vibrant. Said sure and swapped sim cards. Posted a hello message on the Brown Side (which was recently revisited) and well it's history.

I have the Vibrant, she has my old Motorola  , she has a Nook Color and I have an OG Transformer, needless to say Lappy I feel your pain. I'm maintaining 4 devices and all over here and there getting tweaks, ROMs and whatnot. Sometimes it can be too much but I am good at it, she's proud of me for learning so much and brags to her friends running stock this or non-rooted that. Just yesterday her friend got a Kindle Fire and she bragged about how I put CM on her Nook and then pimped me out to root and put a custom ROM on the KF.

Yosup - we re-read that thread not too long ago and it was funny to see all the familiar faces in there. I'm glad everything worked out but it may be a Frankenstein situation bc if you hadn't taken the bootloader leap then maybe you wouldn't be a flash-a-holic. But then we wouldn't have you as part of the brethren.


----------



## Mostdef69

Akop Halo themes is not free anymore it in the market now https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.template.theme.MegaBlue&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEwMiwiY29tLnRlbXBsYXRlLnRoZW1lLk1lZ2FCbHVlIl0


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... it may be a Frankenstein situation bc if you hadn't taken the bootloader leap then maybe you wouldn't be a flash-a-holic ...


AOKP's release schedule fueled the flash-a-holic in me just fine, but your BL flashing encouragement simply turned me loose even more.







...


----------



## jaliscojorge

I started out my first mobile flashing experience with a Motorola ming. When I see the screen size on that phone I wonder how I managed to type on it. Then I bought an HTC diamond and flashed that sucker more than I really wanted to because of the windows mobile OS needing a fresh start to alleviate lag. Then I got my trusty vibrant and actually kept it on stock eclair for months due to fear of bricking it and taking the voiding warranty to seriously. Then a buddy of mine with another vibrant demonstrated a custom rom on his and well the rest is history. One thing I can say is once I found my Zen I haven't left it. Been tempted but not enough to persuade me. I've always had this desire to make things better than how they come from factory be it electronic device or even automotive tinkering. Thanks Br1ck'D and the rest of DD team for keeping our vibrant's and our flashing desires alive.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Big Dog KMc

My first Android/Smart phone was the Behold2 2 years and 2 months ago. Killer camera, week flash but cool night mode.

Joined my first ever on line forum. androidforums.com. after about 2 months and a lot of reading there, I realized that I bought into a dying horse with no chance of any upgrades.

Eugene363 was also there with his behold2 trying to make a working 2.2 rom but realized it was hopeless without the behold2's internal drivers that samsung would not release.

Thats when the major up roar began. petitions were created, complaints were lodged, even old erased videos by samsung were found promising 2.2 upgrades.

one user there shared what he did to get t-mobile to come to terms with this controversy. Send a well worded e-mail with links with all the evidence to the CEO's email and request a different phone.

Well it worked for me and after a few calls from corporat, they sent me my Shiny new vibrant.

After a time I rooted and then Flashed my first custom rom. Bionix Fusion 1.2 Eclair 2.1 by team whiskey.

It was so cool at the time. I still have the rom file.

When official froyo came out (as always) I waited to see what was happening with that rom and others and decided to try out my first froyo rom. Peppercake by Jellette.

ended up using that rom almost 7 months non stop. When they came out I tried all of the 2.2.1 roms but had this stupid error that when I got a text or a call would come in I would get a text message soon after.All except for 1. Malice By Dan Brutal. Still one of my all time favorites and the one that took Peppercake off my phone.

As team whiskey had left and EDT was formed I was watching again to see who would be the best choice for me. I just started flashing different ones here and there ( mostly EDT roms and no very satisfied until I flashed A certain rom called uummmmm........ Oh,,,, uh "Loki" By some guy named Br1ck'd Thinking to myself Do I relay want to flash a rom from a guy called Br1ck'd??? JK.

Was the best rom I flashed to date. I even started making some HTC IME keyboards on the custom kitchen. when Loki was just turning into froyo 2.2.1 it was pulled and I never tried it so I went back to Malice 3.

A short eternity later, Br1ck'd was back with Zendroid (Froyo 2.2). I jumped as soon as I found out about it. I was on zen for a real long time and I even tried to help out when I could but then I got the itch again and was looking for the next cool rom, as zendroid went as far as it could go.(You cant Change Greatness)

Dont get me wrong, Zendroid is a masterpiece. But a wondering eye was a looking again. I finally took a chance and flashed a Cyanogen Mod, Well sort of. Phiremod Fusion 2.0 (Android 2.3.7) from Phiredrop. Bassed on CM7 this rom was the best Gingerbread rom I have ever used. Jetpackmod was a close 2nd by Moped_Ryder.

but thru it all Zendroid was still the best.

Naturaly I was there at day one when Br1ck'd started ICS.
Been on it ever sense.


----------



## mr_psycho

I'm really bad with dates and timeframes, but here goes...

Vibrant is my first and only smartphone. Got it during a BOGO deal with TMO. Ran stock Eclair for a little while but kept hearing about Froyo, and was getting tired of waiting for Sammy to release the update. So, I flashed Team Whiskey's Nero rom. Shortly after that, I ended up on Bionix-V for a while. Somehow, I managed to hard-brick my Vibrant, and had to get another one.

With my replacement, I was back on the Bionix-V band-wagon, but soon discovered EDT. By now, I couldn't help myself, and started flashing roms like there was no tomorrow. Got on Dan's Bi-Wining v2 for a nice little run, before flashing Roman's Project-V, and even ported a couple of themes. I met Annex around this time, and he was already pumping out some amazing themes.

From here, I think I went to Asgard for a brief taste of GB. Soon I was back on Project-V. Couldn't make up my mind between Overstock, Bali, or Jocelyn's Categorically Worthless kernel. I was very sad when Jocelyn ceased development. Browner pastures was already a huge mess at this point. A big ol' battle royal of egos. What's odd is that I never really caught wind of Br1ck'd Loki or Zendroid roms.

Then, I discovered Dan's Malice GB rom, and went that route for a while. Also try EB's Simply Honey rom. Cmenard's Bullet kernel was the defacto standard, but when he stopped releasing kernels, I tried my hand at porting the Talon Kernel. Fortunately, I did not end-up down the same road as EB, Br1ck'd, or Dan. While the kernel worked, it was just too unstable, and was causing sporadic reboots.

Dan had some plans back then to start an AOSP rom with Br1ck'd and Annex, but I had to make a personal decision to slow way down on the Android development, and ended up flashing MIUI. Prime became my daily driver with the Platypus kernel, and that was rock-solid for me. It was as though I entered the "Dark Age" at this point.

Once ICS hit, I jumped back in, flashing like a mad monkey, and was soon bouncing between Passion, Onecosmic ICS, and CM9. Pretty much started doing battery mods during this time. During this time, I started looking for a more reliable kernel, since I was tired of all the issues I was having. I discovered Devil, and started compiling my own "unofficial" version of it while waiting for DerTeufel to release an official version. More and more, people started asking to try my builds, and I started to feel the itch. Eventually, I discovered AOKP and hooked up with Br1ck'd. I started helping out more with Zenwich troubleshooting. Battery mods were getting out of control with all the roms popping up. Br1ck'd convinced me to release my own kernel, which I eventually did. And on the 8th day, subZero was born.

Br1ck'd and Dan got to talking, and asked if I wanted to join them and Annex. Br1ck'd wanted to concentrate on the rom, and thought I could contribute with my kernel. Having worked with Dan and Annex before in the Froyo/Gingerbread days, I could already sense that there were mystical forces at work. Maybe the planets were aligning, or perhaps it was swamp gas, or the thining of the Ozone layer. Whatever it was, on the 9th day, Deficient Development was born.

And here we are... Where we go is anybody's guess.

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> ... on the 9th day, Deficient Development was born.
> MP


Maybe on the 10th day, DD finally gets a Team Forum on RW. 

Man, these are some great stories!! It's like straight out of a Flash-a-holics Anonymous meeting. Lol.

Btw ... a lot of "loose" Betsy's here in these parts. Yikes!!


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> I started out my first mobile flashing experience with a Motorola ming. When I see the screen size on that phone I wonder how I managed to type on it. Then I bought an HTC diamond and flashed that sucker more than I really wanted to because of the windows mobile OS needing a fresh start to alleviate lag. Then I got my trusty vibrant.....
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


Motorola Ming ? HTC Diamond ? Wow Jorge, flashing the vibrant must be like money compared to those. I have never seen or heard of that device. If you have it laying around still maybe you could upload a pic.


----------



## eddychecker

Awesome reading this morning. Your experiences are all similar while totally independent. I'm in the same boat. After years with blackberry on T-Mobile, I was fed up with all my buddies having touch screens that worked instead of BB's stupid touch/click screen and thankfully T-Mobile didn't get the iPhone. I bought my Vibe used on ebay a week after they came out







because I didn't want to have a contract even thought I've been with them since Voicestream. Quick sidebar, remember when Jamie Lee Curtis was super smokin hot?? Not the "let's get regular" yogurt pusher she is now. Anyway, I hated my phone. Eclair was awful. The battery lasted 6 hours tops. I carried two spare batteries and a spare phone and switched my SIM when I was out working and couldn't leave it constantly recharging. Then the light shined on me or it? and I rooted and flashed Team Whiskey's ROM with the laughing oyster boot animation. The phone lasted all day! Then they had updates! Updates? You mean I have to do this all the time? I was in heaven. What? Other people make ROMs for this phone? ZenDroid, TW, Eugene's fixes, Jellette's GPS hacks, heck I wasn't getting anything done at work. Then the dark days came with GB. Br1cK'd, I was a fan of your GingerZen. I was strutting around telling all of my iPhone buddies I had the latest Android software. Then MIUI came out with a Vibe version and I loved it. I liked the weekly updates pushed to the phone. I liked the themes, even the ones in Chinese. Battery life was OK, not great and never as good as those Froyo builds, but it lasted all day and I was happy with it. I stuck with it until B came out with ICZ. Now we're here. I haven't really looked at the forbidden zone for weeks. We have a great dev, a master kernel builder, fantastic themes and a nice level of updatery. Sorry, I'm running on and on, but I love my phone and this group has made that possible. Thanks DD!

PS: Br1cK'd, I'm traveling unexpectedly and would still love those links.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey Eddy, I haven't been able to find them man, I'll do some googling when I get some free time, there is one thread on another forum, not brownsville, that I know would be most beneficial to you, going over basics and basic theory. I'll track it down, just a matter of time my friend.

Edit - BOOM, found the one that got me started, PM incoming.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

@eddychecker

Updatery...Like that term...it's a Zen term for sure.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lapdog01, Yeah I still have the ming somewhere in my house. I'll post a pic when I find it. It actually runs on a Linux OS, forgot what it's called already. And yeah compared to flashing the vibe the ming was a major pain in the a$$ 

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## yosup

Where's MP's Sesame Street / Muppets avatar?


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Where's MP's Sesame Street / Muppets avatar?


It's coming. Maybe later tonight.









MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## mr_psycho

Just dropped $350 on a Galaxy Nexus.

Too bad it came in the form of x-rays for my dog. I hope she's feeling okay.









MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## Br1cK'd

And here I was about to congratulate you on moving up.

I hope your pup is ok man, my best wishes.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Just dropped $350 on a Galaxy Nexus.
> Too bad it came in the form of x-rays for my dog. I hope she's feeling okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


Man, that's an expensive piece of plastic.

Hope ms_poochie is doing ok. What happened?


----------



## Annex

I want that galaxy 3


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> I want that galaxy 3


Your Enkyo boot animation would look awfully nice on a 4.8" screen.

When's the Enkyo Sizzling Bacon BA coming out? Hehe.


----------



## dougfresh

I don't get this Muppet thing lolz


----------



## Mostdef69

Oscar new camper


----------



## jaliscojorge

Like I said before, just waiting for team DD to decide what phone to get. No matter which phone it is I'm sure the Zen would be awesome on it.
Hahaha, just realized the double dees in DD  I love me some of those

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Annex

I don't know either.. I was just following the crowd....lol
BTW who is this guy I chose? I never seen the movie or anything.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

All My best wishes for you and your pup MP.

I have a dog and know how costly medical expenses can get.


----------



## eddychecker

I can't really say when I'll upgrade my phone to something new, I guess when support is gone I'll have to. Until then, I keep on rockin' the Vibe.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lovin the Muppets/Sesame Street avatars we got going on, all these popping up, making me reminisce and bringing a smile to my day.

You guys fuckin rock!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Lovin the Muppets/Sesame Street avatars we got going on, all these popping up, making me reminisce and bringing a smile to my day.
> 
> You guys fuckin rock!


I was like 9 or 10 when Sesame Street first came out so I was "Too old" for that "Kids Stuff".


----------



## Annex

Just finished the ENKYO CM9 THEME.
starting DUST CM9 THEME

I should have this one done sooner. Will probably upload the APK tonight.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Lovin the Muppets/Sesame Street avatars we got going on, all these popping up, making me reminisce and bringing a smile to my day.
> 
> You guys fuckin rock!


What's a muppet??
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> What's a muppet??


What happened to the blindfold?


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Just finished the ENKYO CM9 THEME.


ENNNNNNNNNKYOOOOOOOO!!!! Hellz yeah!!! Can't wait to download that apk!


----------



## Annex

Well it's my first apk in a long time so I'm a little rusty.. But I'll upload it now.  give me like 15 min


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> I can't really say when I'll upgrade my phone to something new, I guess when support is gone I'll have to. Until then, I keep on rockin' the Vibe.


Agreed! I remember being a little nervous during the early stages of ICS and noticing strange lag when doing simple things like scrolling. I thought maybe all those corporate Samsung nay-sayers (condemning our Vibrants as lacking the hardware to run ICS properly) might be true afterall.









Lol ... well, damn ... to my sheeeeer delight, every iteration of Da Zenwich has gotten faster & smoother. So, yo, Samsung ... how you like dem apples??


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Well it's my first apk in a long time so I'm a little rusty.. But I'll upload it now.  give me like 15 min


Thanks, Annex. Gonna be nice getting back to a FULL state of ICZen!!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Br1cK said:


> Lovin the Muppets/Sesame Street avatars we got going on, all these popping up, making me reminisce and bringing a smile to my day.


Hmm... So you're avatar is Grover, eh? Hmm... Well I know what my avatar is gonna be!


----------



## Annex

Enkyo.apk is posted... One of the themers from TeamKang said there was a bug in the theme chooser... that will not theme certain parts of apks.... I have run into that problem.. so it's themed as much as possible.. till I figure out another way to pull it off 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23024-enkyo-theme-171-cm9apk-deficient-development/


----------



## ddanc1984

Okay...I'm down with the Sesame Street thing now....LOL.

The first thing I thought of when the SS avatars starting showing up was the parody Dave Chapelle did called Kneehigh Park...






It's not for kids, nor for watching at the office for sure. I love the Stinky the Grouch song....LMAO


----------



## Big Dog KMc

ddanc1984 said:


> Okay...I'm down with the Sesame Street thing now....LOL.
> 
> The first thing I thought of when the SS avatars starting showing up was the parody Dave Chapelle did called Kneehigh Park...
> 
> http://www.metacafe....chappelle_show/
> 
> It's not for kids, nor for watching at the office for sure. I love the Stinky the Grouch song....LMAO


Friggin Hilarious!
Wow.


----------



## dougfresh

TAKE MY MONEY NOW PLEASE!!
http://m.engadget.com/default/classic/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/18/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-for-t-mobile-hits-fcc/&icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> TAKE MY MONEY NOW PLEASE!!
> http://m.engadget.com/default/classic/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/18/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-for-t-mobile-hits-fcc/&icid=eng_latest_art


Well fresh.. I am bettin on a 4th of July release
sent from my mind


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> TAKE MY MONEY NOW PLEASE!!
> http://m.engadget.co...=eng_latest_art


"They must be close, I'm getting a hard-on."


----------



## Woody

On the SS theme but felt I needed to Suit Up!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> On the SS theme but felt I needed to Suit Up!!!


Zen thread needed somebody to suit up. I figured it would be you Wood..I also thought yosup would appear as "the Count". Where will Br1cK'd take us next????

Btw Enkyo looks sooooooo gooood on my vibe. ahhhhhhh Zenkyo


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> On the SS theme but felt I needed to Suit Up!!!


I just looked for SS theme for the theme engine for.like 10 minutes! Lololz


----------



## Woody

My bad dude. Bet you pulled up some very unpleasant images with SS as your search criteria. I owe you on Doug.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I just looked for SS theme for the theme engine for.like 10 minutes! Lololz


Dougie my brotha....have yoself anotha....cold one:lol:
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

No Lappy I haven't had any yet! That's the problem! :0
Cannot tttthinnnk straaightt hihi


----------



## jaliscojorge

For some reason in tapatalk while in the favorite threads view I can see whoever last replied sesame street avatar but if I open a thread I see their older avatar not the SS one anymore. If I click on their profile I see the SS one as well. Anyone else have this or is it somehow meant to be that way?

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Br1cK'd

Im seeing the same thing, thinking its just a little bug in the avatar display through the app.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Big Dog KMc

jaliscojorge said:


> For some reason in tapatalk while in the favorite threads view I can see whoever last replied sesame street avatar but if I open a thread I see their older avatar not the SS one anymore. If I click on their profile I see the SS one as well. Anyone else have this or is it somehow meant to be that way?
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


Meeeeeeee Tooooooooo ...........


----------



## lapdog01

Hey D'fresh...Is this a Tampa girl? Did she ever come back to bed?


----------



## dougfresh

I give them the sedative treatment


----------



## dougfresh

I just took my girl(Xriders) to Victoria's Secret today...We're going at it alll night lol


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> I just took my girl(Xriders) to Victoria's Secret today...We're going at it alll night lol


I still say that looks like a can of biscuit dough popped open...lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Btw Enkyo looks sooooooo gooood on my vibe. ahhhhhhh Zenkyo


YES!!! No more pretender looks for my Vibe. ZENKYO ... luv that!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I just took my girl(Xriders) to Victoria's Secret today...We're going at it alll night lol


As they say ... "If you've got it, flaunt it."
( though in her case, it's more like HAUNT it!!!







)


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> TAKE MY MONEY NOW PLEASE!!


For your hacking pleasure ...

*Galaxy S III rooted before release*
http://www.slashgear...lease-18228943/



> Developer and hacker *Chainfire *has posted information on how he and his colleagues have achieved root on the Galaxy S III by working through an* insecure kernel code leaked* by an intrepid "insider" who he's saying will remain nameless.


*Samsung Galaxy S III gets rooted, let the games Begin*
http://androidspin.c...he-games-begin/



chainfire said:


> Unfortunately, I am not able to share the "insecure" kernel with you at the moment, because of fears it is traceable to the leaker (this is said to be the last traceable firmware revision).
> 
> This root is, as expected, trivial. It was a simple matter of repacking the stock kernel, with a modified adbd binary that thinks ro.secure=0 (even if ro.secure=1). This gives access to all adb root commands (see screenshots). Then SuperSU was installed manually.
> 
> *Kernel*
> The modification was trivial, because this time around, *Samsung is using the standard boot.img format, instead of the zImage format *used for SGS1, SGS2, SGNote, etc, that is much harder to repackage.
> 
> This is also why I don't feel particularly bad about not giving you the insecure kernel - any serious dev on this board can do the same thing in 10 minutes.
> 
> *Recovery*
> The recovery partition is also being used this time around. And thus *we can flash recoveries separately from the kernel*.
> 
> *Bootloaders*
> There was no warning triangle at boot-up after flashing the modified kernel, but download mode did show a custom kernel flash counter which increased. Whether or not flashing a custom recovery also triggers this counter is as of yet unknown.
> 
> *Final note*
> This was all tested on a current (release candidate) SGS3 firmware. There may be a newer firmware on true retail/production devices. Though some things may change, it is unlikely to change much. Let's hope nothing
> 
> Also, Triangle Away did not work. They have hidden the boot partitions again as on the latest SGNote firmwares.
> 
> (No, I don't have an SGS3 yet, everything was done remotely)
> 
> Now, everybody say thanks to Samsung! I don't always agree with them, but so far they have been the first and IMHO still are the only high-end Android OEM who aren't complete douchebags in the unlock department!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Until lappy made this comment (and jaliscojorge mentioned the Tapatalk issues updating avatars), I had no idea everyone had already suited up. Lol. Goo stuff, mang!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! No more pretender looks for my Vibe. ZENKYO ... luv that!!


 It's A PARTY NOW Yosup is suited up....And ZENKYOFIED too aww hellz yeah


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> It's A PARTY NOW Yosup is suited up....And ZENKYOFIED too aww hellz yeah


LOL ... this is hilarious!! Muppets brings back good memories.

Lappy ... I _did_ consider The Count, but Animal (& his mad drummin' sk33lz) was a calling!!


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> For some reason in tapatalk while in the favorite threads view I can see whoever last replied sesame street avatar but if I open a thread I see their older avatar not the SS one anymore. If I click on their profile I see the SS one as well.


It's funny that the opposite is happening viewing RW via web browser. I see everyone's SS avatar. But, if I go into someone's profile, their old avatar is displayed instead. Conspiracy against the Zen Muppet Clan!!!









*EDIT*:
Br1cK'd & MP seem to be the exceptions. Lol. I just checked a bunch of profiles, and B & MP's are the only ones with the updated avatar showing. I guess we need DD Superhero powers to do that ... but Annex's profile still shows him in a deep methodic trance with those big a** Beats Audio headphones on.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> It's funny that the opposite is happening viewing RW via web broswer. I see everyone's SS avatar. But, if I go into someone's profile, their old avatar is displayed instead. Conspiracy against the Zen Muppet Clan!!!


ANIMAL DA MANG, MANG!
You posted earlier in the thread bout my blindfold. I still saw it on rootz app, even though I thought I had changed it to Rowlf the Dog. Now I know its the MAN plotting against ZEN







I might have to bribe eddychecker .. I believe he suited up as Rowlf first . oh edddyyyyyy.......


----------



## lapdog01

i saw that 0909xela got the dreadedededededed "encry...on bug" dat sux


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> i saw that 0909xela got the dreadedededededed "encry...on bug" dat sux


Dude ... seriously terrible. So no discrimination as it's even hitting da OG crew.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I give them the sedative treatment


"Bad Boyz, Bad Boyz ... what'cha gonna do ... what'cha gonna do when they come for you?"
( chame, chame )









To quote Charles Barkley:
"That was just ... turrible"


----------



## eddychecker

A cold one huh? I think I will. A nice Goose Island IPA. Maybe 2! And I'll wash it down with a little Enkyo.


----------



## xriderx66

Hey guys, i seem to have forgotten where a Nandroid backup is saved, any ideas?


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Hey guys, i seem to have forgotten where a Nandroid backup is saved, any ideas?


 X go to clockworkmod folder and it will be under backups


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hi sesame street gang, hope the avatar issue clears up soon. On another note I'm really liking the GS3. How's about revealing which phone you're setting your sites on to help everyone in the zen and hopefully the entire DD team choose the same phone to keep up this great thing we have going here?

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> How's about revealing which phone you're setting your sites on...


Tho I do really like the GS3, I'm gonna wait & see what the next Gnex phone looks like. Hopefully by then, they'll have the quad core / LTE issues figured out, maybe add more RAM, and possibly have a Super AMOLED Plus-like display (vs. PenTile RBGB).

Lol ... but if I were the "Ambassador of Kwon" (think Jerry Maguire), I'd spring for the SG3 now. The 4.8" screen is very nice. Big ... but I'm sure I'd appreciate all that space real quick (v. how it feels in my pocket).

I'll probably seriously consider other phones once our DD superheroes make the jump. In the meantime, I'm doing just fine with our old-school Vibes.


----------



## lapdog01

I am liking the Gs3. However, I was Almost a Gs2 owner. I wanted to upgrade, but my vibe was crying in my pocket :mellow:so i waited.
I have a feeling that i will try the gs3, but keep my vibrant rollin with DD until they move on.
sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

Hey everyone... Bad news.
Out of nowhere my vibrant died. At around 6pm. I called tmobile and asked if they had any replacements or refurbs, and or exchanges and customer service...
They pretty much told me to go F myself. So me being a broke ass I can't get a used yet. I found a place that will fix it, but will cost me $50 which I don't have








I'm asking for a $1 donation so I can get it fixed so continue themeing.... I'm gonna start a new theme but can't test it till I get a new one so please donate, I would never ask for a donation ever since I theme because I love doing it, But I really need a donation now


----------



## dougfresh

My newer phone of Craigslist has been gently flickering the screen???? I hope it lasts a few more months!I just somehow got a iphony (phone)3gs yesterday dat I wanna fuck with. I bought it for $20 and it's GSM.It's jailbroken but the shit still sucks ballz


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> Hey everyone... Bad news.
> Out of nowhere my vibrant died. At around 6pm.


 Relax Annex. I KNOW the Zen community has your back


----------



## jaliscojorge

Waiting for donation link or page annex. Can't let all your awesome work you've done for us go unnoticed or worse only be enjoyed by us while you just stand on the sidelines.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Annex

lapdog01 said:


> Relax Annex. I KNOW the Zen community has your back


Thanks I got your $5 
I'll have to do something cool for you guys when I get the phone.


----------



## Annex

jaliscojorge said:


> Waiting for donation link or page annex. Can't let all your awesome work you've done for us go unnoticed or worse only be enjoyed by us while you just stand on the sidelines.
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


hit the donation link under my avatar


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> Thanks I got your $5
> I'll have to do something cool for you guys when I get the phone.


You been doing cool things for awhile....just get a vibe and do what you love


----------



## jaliscojorge

Oh ok annex, I'll go to a web browser. Can't see it with tapatalk. Haven't been in the regular browser version for a while.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## lapdog01

The vibz look the best on DD themes...My name is lapdog 01 and I approve this Zendorsement....


----------



## Annex

Sorry, I'm mostly on the computer..lol

here's a link 
Donate to Annex's Phone


----------



## Annex

Thanks Cyrax01 for the donation. I super appreciate it. Thanks  you guys are awesome


----------



## jaliscojorge

Your welcome annex, I'm cyrax01. After getting hit by my bank with $196 in fees in one weekend for allowing charges to go through why not give some money to someone who deserves it. Worst part I had money just didn't think my checking account had depleted that low

Sent phone browser because tapatalk kept giving me invalid thread id error


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hmmm I tried to edit my post with tapatalk and it tells me I don't have permission to edit this page. tapatalk or rw aren't playing well with me today. Plus I can't add emoticons through my phone browser because I see no option to choose them :-( only if I type them manually.

Sent from phone browser again


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Your welcome annex, I'm cyrax01. After getting hit by my bank with $196 in fees in one weekend for allowing charges to go through why not give some money to someone who deserves it. Worst part I had money just didn't think my checking account had depleted that low
> 
> Sent phone browser because tapatalk kept giving me invalid thread id error


Jorge go into the bank and get a manager to give you one time forgiveness on the fees. Most banks will give u a free pass one time. It's worth a shot


----------



## eddychecker

Not only that, it will


lapdog01 said:


> Jorge go into the bank and get a manager to give you one time forgiveness on the fees. Most banks will give u a free pass one time. It's worth a shot


Not only will you get the money back, banks won't report it as an overdraft if they've given a refund. That's good news for your credit report.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks guys I'll give it a shot Monday if I get a chance before they close.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Annex

Thanks MP and Dirk S. for the Donations, Really thankful.


----------



## Woody

Decided to change my avatar again. New theme? Quirky late 70's-early 80's cartoons?


----------



## Annex

Thanks Donald D and Angelo for the donations.


----------



## manus ferrera

Honestly have never used a theme for my phone ever. But have to support the cause.

What has to be done to your phone anyway?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Annex

I really couldn't tell you the cause of it... I was working on a theme for ThemeChooser or I guess working out some bugs for the Theme Chooser and all the sudden my external and internal got wiped out completely.. it was weird. Since I didn't install or remove any apps. And I wasn't in recovery mode to wipe or reformat anything... and all the sudden it locked up and then rebooted itself and everything was gone. I Odined back to stock and I thought everything was ok and I got a gmail,so I went to check it and the screen opened up and instantly closed.. so I figured my phone was just trippin, so I tried opening it up again and same thing happened. and the phone rebooted by itself and the power just went out. I have a JIG and know all the different steps to get into DL mode but nothing... and it won't even charge... It just dead completely.


----------



## eddychecker

Annex said:


> Thanks MP and Dirk S. for the Donations, Really thankful.


No worries Annex, keep those awesome themes coming! Your work is really appreciated.


----------



## Annex

Thanks EddieChecker


----------



## Woody

Nice. Eddychecker is in the game with the new avatar. Arthur Fonzerelli in the house. Who's got 2 thumbs and like bacon? That guy's avatar.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Nice. Eddychecker is in the game with the new avatar. Arthur Fonzerelli in the house. Who's got 2 thumbs and like bacon? That guy's avatar.


_Did Someone Say Bacon_


----------



## Br1cK'd

MMMMMMMM, Bacon!

(Pay no attention to the font, thats my own I use, but I've been quietly working on the Zen theme. I finally nailed down the right shade of green, and things are slowly coming together.)


----------



## lapdog01

Ruh roh.....racon! Mmmmmmm

sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> Ruh roh.....racon! Mmmmmmm
> 
> sent from my mind


Scooby-Dooby-Doo, where are you? We got some bacon to eat now. ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬


----------



## lapdog01

Yessir noob. Thick sliced smoked bacon scooby snax Zen -Br1cK'd style.....yummy

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Out of nowhere my vibrant died.


Damn ... sorry to hear about this, bro. Hope the Zen Clan can get you closer to gettin' that thing up & running again soon!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I just somehow got a iphony (phone)3gs yesterday dat I wanna fuck with. I bought it for $20 and it's GSM.It's jailbroken but the shit still sucks ballz


WTF?? $20 for a nasty iWhore sounds about right tho.








Wud u iz doin widdat shyzer'z, mang??


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> The vibz look the best on DD themes...My name is lapdog 01 and I approve this Zendorsement....


Yo, lappy ... you got's da mad sk33lz when it comes to settin' up yo Zen Bling, baby!! Looks friggin sweet!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Yo, lappy ... you got's da mad sk33lz when it comes to settin' up yo Zen Bling, baby!! Looks friggin sweet!!


Don't give me too much credit yosup
I can't do what the Boyz of DD can, but I like to take their work and put my own spin on the Zen. Anyway you get the crown for the Enkyo Bling..im just a pretender
But I scooped up some Bangin greeen Icons for the Br1cK"d green eggs and Bacon release 
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Anyway you get the crown for the Enkyo Bling..im just a pretender


No way, dude. I'm just a pupil of the Zenkyo-Lap-Doggie-Dawg dojo when it comes to pimpin' out those icons and Zen swag. Your collections are always my inspiration, bro.









In all your screenshots, there's always a definite sense of Zen goin on. Luh dat sheit, mang!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> No way, dude. I'm just a pupil of the Zenkyo-Lap-Doggie-Dawg dojo when it comes to pimpin' out those icons and Zen swag. Your collections are always my inspiration, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all your screenshots, there's always a definite sense of Zen goin on. Luh dat sheit, mang!!


Thanks bruh.. did u notice what was on the music widget?? 
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... did u notice what was on the music widget??


Was actually the first thing I noticed ... haha!! 

... The sky is cryin' ... (luvit)


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Was actually the first thing I noticed ... haha!!
> 
> ... The sky is cryin' ... (luvit)


That is wifey's fav SRV ever. She took my Bt headset and repeated it 3 times before she gave em back. I thought it might make ya smile mang
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I thought it might make ya smile mang


Gave me wood ...







...


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Gave me wood ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol..too much info...i just went to the browser nice Van Halen resurrection wit da avatar
....takes me back


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Lol..too much info...i just went to the browser nice Van Halen resurrection wit da avatar
> ....


Lol, my bad. Hehe.









I think I'm cheating a little since this isn't an 80's cartoon ... but rather a cartoon'd album cover for an iconic 80's rock band. Luv'd this entire album. 

" ... might as well JUMP ..."


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> WTF?? $20 for a nasty iWhore sounds about right tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wud u iz doin widdat shyzer'z, mang??


Fuckin nasty iwhore is a paperweight!! YEAH! I bricked the hell out of it trying to put a different baseband lol haha.RIP iphony!lolol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> RIP iphony!lolol


Hahaha ... cheap thrills.


----------



## dougfresh

I used to have a Nissan 280zx Turbo all over boosted and I custom made a mighty mouse logo on the side back quarter panel window .Mustangs tried me all day and my Whip ate them for breakfast. I loved that sticker and that Inline 6 monster: D


----------



## yosup

I still luv the styling of the old 300Z T-Tops. Luv that car. And, yes, Nissan makes a great V6 engine.

Lol ... I'm diggin' the Mighty Mouse avatar!!


----------



## dougfresh

Yes sir mandatory t-tops and I had kicker solo- barics(10 inch) and Boston Acoustics!That was my honey till I had too many driving infractions lol


----------



## Mostdef69

orko.. from He-Man


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> That was my honey till I had too many driving infractions lol


You & lappy should meet at the drag strip. Speed junkies.


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> orko.. from He-Man


Orko? Not up on my He-Man. Lol. Looks good tho.


----------



## dougfresh

Orko was baddazz Mos! I think B should rock Skeletor!


----------



## dougfresh

New Glitch B7 http://androtransfer.com/center/get.php?p=sixstringsg/vibrant/CM9-vibrantmtd-Glitch-20120519.2103.zip
Unreleased till df says so


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Fuckin nasty iwhore is a paperweight!! YEAH! I bricked the hell out of it trying to put a different baseband lol haha.RIP iphony!lolol


Nice Work Fresh


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> You & lappy should meet at the drag strip. Speed junkies.


Had a Candy Apple Red '68 GTO until 2001 when A guy in Winnetka made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I miss that car every weekend


----------



## jaliscojorge

I have a 98 mustang gt but truly sucks that with both in stock form my daily driver an 04 Subaru STI runs circles around it. Luckily I haven't gotten a single ticket with it yet except for tinted windows when I first got it.

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> I have a 98 mustang gt but truly sucks that with both in stock form my daily driver an 04 Subaru STI runs circles around it. Luckily I haven't gotten a single ticket with it yet except for tinted windows when I first got it.
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


I gotta keep my eye out for Subarus crankin' 90+ out on 88 west








sent from my mind


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> I gotta keep my eye out for Subarus crankin' 90+ out on 88 west
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my mind


 Hahaha! If you ever spot it it's black and plates end in FST 

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> Had a Candy Apple Red '68 GTO until 2001 when A guy in Winnetka made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I miss that car every weekend


Ahh, the one that got away.


----------



## lapdog01

@Woodrube 
Diggin' the avatar. I am old enough to remember Fat Albert and the crew. We have some classic ones poppin' up.


----------



## Mostdef69

Ratt....

Round and round
With love we'll find a way just give it time
Round and round
What comes around goes around
I'll tell you why


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya what he said.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Ratt....
> 
> Round and round
> With love we'll find a way just give it time
> Round and round
> What comes around goes around
> I'll tell you why


When someone starts quoting 80's hair bands were on a runaway train 
sent from my mind


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> When someone starts quoting 80's hair bands were on a runaway train
> sent from my mind


You Shot Through the Heart with that one....


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> You Shot Through the Heart with that one....


You gotta hit 'em with your best shot:blink:
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> When someone starts quoting 80's hair bands were on a runaway train


" (woo-ah, woo-ah, woo, woo, woo-ah)
(woo-ah, woo-ah, woo, woo, woo-ah)
...
We've got to hold on to what we've got
'Cause it doesn't make a difference if we make it or not.
We've got each other and that's a lot for love -
We'll give it a shot.
...
(woah) ... We're half way there
(woah) ... Livin' on a prayer "
- Bon Jovi - Living On A Prayer

( not a Bon Jovi fan, but this song always does it for me.







)


----------



## Br1cK'd

Brotha, we're not gonna take it anymore

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> When someone starts quoting 80's hair bands were on a runaway train


I'm on a Night Train ... ready to crash & burnnnn!!


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Brotha, we're not gonna take it anymore


*Gunter glieben glauchen globen *...

I got something to say ... it's better to burn out ... than fade away!!

( man ... this could be endless. Brings back so many memories. Long live the MULLET!! )


----------



## Br1cK'd

I know its not hair metal, but its 80s and I still love it.....

"I got a little change in my pocket goin jingle-lingle-liiiiiiing
Thought I'd pick up the telephone baby, thought I'd give you a riiiing"

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> *Gunter glieben glauchen globen *...
> 
> I got something to say ... it's better to burn out ... than fade away!!
> 
> ( man ... this could be endless. Brings back so many memories. Long live the MULLET!! )


This all brings back such ...sweeeeeeet emohhhhhtion

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> "I got a little change in my pocket goin jingle-lingle-liiiiiiing
> Thought I'd pick up the telephone baby, thought I'd give you a riiiing"


My honey, my baby ... don't keep my love upon no shelf.
She says, "Don't give me no lines ... and keep your hands to yourself."

( classic, dude!! )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> This all brings back such ...sweeeeeeet emohhhhhtion


It simply ... _takes my breath away_.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> My honey, my baby ... don't keep my love upon no shelf.
> She says, "Don't give me no lines ... and keep your hands to yourself."
> 
> ( classic, dude!! )


Agreed
sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

Detachable Penis...

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## yosup

Yo, lappy ... I'm borrowing your "ZENKYO'fied" lap-doggie-dawg termology to use in my Member Title. We Kool & The Gang?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Just last night, I was reminded of
Just how bad, it had gotten and
Just how sick, I have become......

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Yo, lappy ... I'm borrowing your "ZENKYO'fied" lap-doggie-dawg termology to use in my Member Title. We Kool & The Gang?


Share the Zen mah brutha  I have become...comfortably numb
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

90's ...

Don't say you want me ...
Don't say you need me ...
Don't say you love me ...
It's understood ...
Don't say you're happy ...
Out there without me ...
I know you can't be ...
'Cause it's no good ...


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I have become...comfortably numb


I'm the man in the box
Buried in my sh**
Won't you come and save me, save me
...
I'm the dog who gets beat
Shove my nose in sh**

( not sure why, but that songs just popped into my head )


----------



## Br1cK'd

One Saturday I took a walk to **********
I met a girl there and she almost knocked me dead
PUNK ROCK GIRL
Please look at me
What do you see
We'll travel round the world
Just you and me punk rock girl.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

La da da da daaaaa
It's the mother****in D-O-double-G (*LAP DOGG*)
La da da da daaaaa
You know I'm mobbin with the *Z.E.N.*
(YEAH YEAH YEAH)
You know who's back up in this MOTHER****ER!
What what what what?

_Nate Dogg:_
Hold up, heyyyyyyyy
for my ****az who be thinkin we soft
We don't, playyyyyyy
*We gon' rock it til the wheels fall off* (_... uh dis *ICZen* Bullet Train, mang ..._)
Hold up, heyyyyyyyy
for my ****az who be actin too bold
Take a, seeaaaaaat
*Hope you ready for the next episode* (_... of *ICZen*, baby!! ..._)
HeyyyeyyyeEYEYyyyEYYYY....
.... *FLASH ZEN* everyday!

( _aight ... back a bit laterz, mang _)


----------



## lapdog01

Yosup and Br1cK'd you guys are on a serious roll lol. Nice . Off to my sons jazz concert. Let the good times roll 

sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

All these people are laughing at him
And although he tries, it's getting to him
And if he sees just one more grin
He won't be held responsible

The city's closing in on him
And everywhere's getting smaller and smaller
And his fingers are getting itchy now
And he won't be held responsible, so

Don't freak him out
Don't freak him out
Don't freak him out
Before he blows his top (Repeat 2 more times)

Don't freak him out
So, don't you freak him out

*Mister Psycho*
He'll blow you away
*Mister Psycho*
He'll blow you away
...


----------



## Br1cK'd

You can ride yourselves over the fields
You can make all your animal deals
But your wise men won't know how it feels
To be thick,
As a Br1cK

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

...I just looked at this thread and don't even want to know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> One Saturday I took a walk to **********
> I met a girl there and she almost knocked me dead
> PUNK ROCK GIRL
> Please look at me
> What do you see
> We'll travel round the world
> Just you and me punk rock girl.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


The Dead Milkmen hold a special place in my heart.

Xrider these songs were out when you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye. Sorry dude but no Bieber here.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

@xriderx66; I'm very lost as well. Took a look at the posts above and thought people were blurtung out old song lyrics, but then I went a page back and read this...



mr_psycho said:


> Detachable Penis...
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


Now I have not a clue what the freak is goin' on.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Xrider these songs were out when you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye. Sorry dude but no Bieber here.


LOL. Man, this is hilarious. ( Bieber = INSTANT BAN







)

Woody ... now you've got two threads that just BLEW UP today!!


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> *Mister Psycho*
> He'll blow you away
> *Mister Psycho*
> He'll blow you away


I am a nightmare walking, *psychopath *talking
King of my jungle just a *gangster *stalking
...
Red or Blue, Cuz or Blood, it just don't matter
Sucker die for your life when my shotgun scatters
...
COLORS, COLORS, COLORS

( MP ... true OG *Zengsta *)


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> A cold one huh? I think I will. A nice Goose Island IPA. Maybe 2! And I'll wash it down with a little Enkyo.


'Cause I've got friends in low places
Where the whiskey drowns
And the beer chases my blues away
And I'll be okay

I'm not big on social graces
Think I'll slip on down to the oasis
Oh, I've got friends ... in low places


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> The Dead Milkmen hold a special place in my heart.
> 
> Xrider these songs were out when you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye. Sorry dude but no Bieber here.


Lol nice shot wood
sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

So many differnet lyrics! Never had to do so many Google searches in my life!


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> The Dead Milkmen hold a special place in my heart.
> 
> Xrider these songs were out when you were a twinkle in your daddy's eye. Sorry dude but no Bieber here.


DON'T TALK ABOUT MY BIEBER LIKE THAT!!!!!
BIEBER IS THE MOST CREATIVE, GENIUNE ARTIST EVER!!!!!!!!!!
HIS LYRICS ARE SO PASSIONATE, I WANT TO MAKE LOVE TO HIS FLIPPY HAIR!
/s


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I WANT TO MAKE LOVE TO HIS FLIPPY HAIR!


Send him your photo ... then you can get your Broke Back on.









You had something to hide
Should have hidden it, shouldn't you?
Now you're not satisfied
With what you're being put through

It's just time to pay the price
For not listening to advice
And deciding in your youth
On the policy of truth


----------



## lapdog01

Diamond rope
Silver chain
Pretty noose is pretty pain
And I don"t like what you got me hangin' from

When mostdef started this thing with Ratt, who woulda thunk:lol: that we would encompass pink floyd, aerosmith, bon jovi, dead milkmen, snoop dog, depeche mode, sound garden, and sooooo much more. All we need is just a small push .......
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Diamond rope
> Silver chain
> Pretty noose is pretty pain
> And I don"t like what you got me hangin' from


Shower in the dark day
Clean sparks driving down
Cool in the waterway
Where the baptized drown
Naked in the cold sun
Breathing life like fire
Thought I was the only one
But that was just a lie


----------



## yosup

My feelings for the Zen Clan revealed (even Bieber-luvin' xriderx66) ...

_Babe, tomorrow's so far away
There's something I just have to say
I don't think I can hide what I'm feelin' inside
Another day, knowin' I love you_


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> The Dead Milkmen hold a special place in my heart.


Mine as well brother, the big lizard in my backyard loves em too!

Its been nostalgia time in our threads lately. I'm having my 5th, 30th bday tomorrow (thats 34 for those that aren't good at math), all this lookin back, is just making me ponder whats to come in the 2nd half of my life.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> I'm having my 5th, 30th bday tomorrow


Happy "*B*" day, dude!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Name that band.......

And the sign says, "Long hair freaky people need not apply"
So I put my hair under my hat and I went in to ask him, why?
He said, "You look like a fine outstanding young man, I think you'll do"
So I took off my hat I said, "Imagine that, huh me working for you"

Oh, signs, signs, everywhere there's signs
Blocking up the scenery, breaking my mind
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?

And the sign says, "Anybody caught trespassing will be shot on sight"
So I jumped the fence and I yelled at the house
Eh, what gives you the right?
To put up a fence and keep me out or to keep mother nature in
If God was here He'd tell it to your face, man you're some kind of sinner

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs
Blocking up the scenery, breaking my mind
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?

Oh but say now, "Mister, can't you read?
You got to have a shirt and tie to get a seat
You can't watch, no you can't eat
You ain't supposed to be here"

And the sign says, "You gotta have a membership card
To get inside", uuh

And the sign says, "Everybody welcome, come in kneel down and pray
But then they passed around a plate at the end of it all
And I didn't have a penny to pay
So I got me a pen and a paper and I made up my own little sign
I said, "Thank you Lord for thinking about me, I'm alive and doing fine"

Signs, signs everywhere, there's signs
Blocking up the scenery, breaking my mind
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?

Signs, signs everywhere, there's signs
Blocking up the scenery, breaking my mind
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?


----------



## Woody

5 Man Acoustical Band. Later on redux by Tesla.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Mine as well brother, the big lizard in my backyard loves em too!
> 
> Its been nostalgia time in our threads lately. I'm having my 5th, 30th bday tomorrow (thats 34 for those that aren't good at math), all this lookin back, is just making me ponder whats to come in the 2nd half of my life.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Take it from someone who celebrated their21st 30th b- day....Enjoy life HARD. Do all the crazy fun things you want. Make a list and hold yourself to completing it. Leave no regrets.....make the second half better than the first . I am...HAPPY BIRTHDAY( in advance) Zen Master 
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Name that band.......


_Al Capone and bad boy jones on the wrong side of the law
Johnny Dee and his company, always first to the draw, fataly fa ta ly
tryin take my Billy's share
'Cos all they saw was ruin it all the scent of blood was in the air_


----------



## Woody

Caption read, "You don't take a girl to an NBA game. She'll get bored."


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Caption read, "You don't take a girl to an NBA game. She'll get bored."


friggin hilarious!! I'm lubbin it!!









( xrider66 is chubbin it )


----------



## xriderx66

[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]Baby, baby, baby oooh[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]Like baby, baby, baby nooo[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]Like baby, baby, baby oooh[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]I thought you'd always be mine (mine)[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]Baby, baby, baby oooh[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]Like baby, baby, baby nooo[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]Like baby, baby, baby oooh[/background]​
[background=rgb(204, 204, 221)]I thought you'd always be mine (mine)[/background]​
P.S. Selena Gomez is my third crush. Behind Jessica Alba and Katy Perry.


----------



## yosup

xrider ... when you hook up w/Bieber, you can serenade him with this song:

You know our love was meant to be
The kind of love that lasts forever.
And I want you here with me from tonight
Until the end of time.
You should know
Everywhere I go

Always on my mind
In my heart
in my soul ... baby
You're the meaning in my life
You're the inspiration.


----------



## pdh

Annex said:


> Hey everyone... Bad news.
> Out of nowhere my vibrant died. At around 6pm.
> 
> [...]
> 
> But I really need a donation now


Man, go out of town for a week and all hell breaks loose... 20 pages of song lyrics to sort through, but I spotted this, and I've sent a donation your way. Hopefully you'll have some cash left over by the time the donations are done!


----------



## yosup

Sounds promising for those considering SGS III's ...

*Galaxy S3 Firmware, XXALE8, Based on Android 4.0.4, Already Available for Download!*
http://www.theandroi...e-for-download/


> Oh, the size, *it's massive **786 MB*, which is usually ~*450 MB on Galaxy S2* and was just ~*250 MB on Galaxy S*.


*Official Stock Firmware for the Samsung Galaxy S III Leaked*
http://www.xda-devel...y-s-iii-leaked/


> *Instructions For Flashing Firmware:*
> Extract the firmware
> Open the included Odin
> Put your device in Recovery MODE (Home + Volume up + Power)
> Wipe Data/Factory reset
> Wipe Cache
> Take Out Your battery & put it back in
> Put your device into Download MODE (Home + Volume Down + Power)
> Click PDA and select ***.tar.md5
> Then finally click START!


Sound familiar?









( yo, Woody ... post #1000!! I guess we really needed this OT thread after all. Hehe.  )


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Sounds promising for those considering SGS III's ...
> 
> *Galaxy S3 Firmware, XXALE8, Based on Android 4.0.4, Already Available for Download!*
> http://www.theandroi...e-for-download/
> 
> *Official Stock Firmware for the Samsung Galaxy S III Leaked*
> http://www.xda-devel...y-s-iii-leaked/
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( yo, Woody ... post #1000!! I guess we really needed this OT thread after all. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So... The million dollar question. Who wants to try and flash this bad boy? I'll pass, thank you very much. lol

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## yosup

MP ... any idea how many different rom's are using your kernel?

Team RMS just gave you some props on AndroidSpin:
http://androidspin.com/2012/05/21/rom-team-rms-imm76i-based-ics-4-0-4-for-samsung-galaxy-s-t-mobile-vibrant-2/


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> MP ... any idea how many different rom's are using your kernel?
> 
> Team RMS just gave you some props on AndroidSpin:
> http://androidspin.com/2012/05/21/rom-team-rms-imm76i-based-ics-4-0-4-for-samsung-galaxy-s-t-mobile-vibrant-2/


That was nice of Tory and the rest of Team RMS.

To be honest, I've lost count. lol I'm glad people find it useful enough to use and include with their roms.

MP
--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## dougfresh

I ran RMS for a couple days and I likie. I like the LUCKY app btw


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> ( yo, Woody ... post #1000!! I guess we really needed this OT thread after all. Hehe.  )


Seems to be doing well. Got like 9k view or something. I'd imagine that B would be pulling his hair out by now or moved to a different "invite only" site if all this rhetoric  was in the Zen thread. But we have mass respect, so if I didnt start it, one of you would have.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Seems to be doing well. Got like 9k view or something. I'd imagine that B would be pulling his hair out by now or moved to a different "invite only" site if all this rhetoric was in the Zen thread. But we have mass respect, so if I didnt start it, one of you would have.


Don't be so humble. I'm not bright enough to have even considered it. It's that BIG physics brain of yours that sets you apart









sidenote; Posting in a thread at a stoplight: Borderline Crazy or No???


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah Woody, thanks from me as well. I was about to drop the Hammer of Buddha in the Zen thread back when you started this, as rowdy a bunch as we can be, this thread is a necessity.

And its pretty fun too!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Br1cK'd

mr_psycho said:


> So... The million dollar question. Who wants to try and flash this bad boy? I'll pass, thank you very much. lol
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


Hell, I should flash it on Brutal's old Vibe, not like I can make it any worse, lol.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Seems to be doing well. Got like 9k view or something.


*12,621 views* as of this post! Not too shabby for 101 pages of bacon worship & song lyrics (and all the other goodness found in between). Good stuff!!


----------



## yosup

Looks like the AOKP cooks are brewin' up another storm ...

I see "Build 37" popped up on the gerrit last night (still open status tho).
http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/c/959/


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> I was about to drop the Hammer of Buddha in the Zen thread back when you started this, as rowdy a bunch as we can be, this thread is a necessity.


Hammer of Buddha ... lol ... the peaceful-yet-still-gonna-whoop-yo-ass version of Thor's Hammer.









It just seemed like one little snowball of a comment ... then the entire side of the mountain shaves off into an avalanche!! Good times.









To quote Starship (song lyrics ... lol):
_"Nothing's gonna stop us now ..."_
_( except the Hammer of Buddha )_


----------



## Br1cK'd

LMAO, good explanation yosup.

I got an app tip for all you Zenophiles out there. Free on the market, its the Mindfulness Bell by Mindful Apps. You can set the duration, mine rings about every hour, or seemingly when I need it most, its eerie sometimes. Anyways, its rings a nice, mellow chime, and your supposed to take a couple minutes of reflection about the world around you.

I've been running it since ZenDroid days, I highly recommend the app for the Zen minded peoples.

Funny story, last year on my first day at my current job, we are down in the break room drinking coffee and getting to know everyone, the bell goes off in my pocket. One of my new coworkers calls it out immediately as a meditation bell. An hour later, five out of the six people at my office have it installed on their phones, android and i-phones alike.


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> Hell, I should flash it on Brutal's old Vibe, not like I can make it any worse, lol.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


So, uhm, where is Dan? Haven't seen or heard too much from him in quite a long time. I know "Life" comes first. Hope all is well. Just wondering about ther 4th team member.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> So, uhm, where is Dan? Haven't seen or heard too much from him in quite a long time. I know "Life" comes first. Hope all is well. Just wondering about ther 4th team member.


He's been working hard on ICS for the SGSII, and is about to drop something special over there.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Hammer of Buddha ... lol ... the peaceful-yet-still-gonna-whoop-yo-ass version of Thor's Hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Nothing's gonna stop us now ..."_
> _( except the Hammer of Buddha )_


When you get Br1cK'd with the Zen Hammer, you wake up in a daze, with no recall of what happened, no marks or bruises, a slight headache, and total peace 
sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

Miss you guys... #NoHomo


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Mine as well brother, the big lizard in my backyard loves em too!
> 
> Its been nostalgia time in our threads lately. I'm having my 5th, 30th bday tomorrow (thats 34 for those that aren't good at math), all this lookin back, is just making me ponder whats to come in the 2nd half of my life.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Happy "B" Day!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_psycho

Happy Birthday, Old Man B.









--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## Woody

Before you go out for your birthday you feel like this....








The older you get the more you feel like this....








Happy "B" day buddy. Be safe.


----------



## dougfresh

Happy "B"r1ck'd Day !!! Hope you get some great presents and birthday waxins'


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... and birthday waxins'


Bikini Waxins??









( Must be a Tampa thang )


----------



## Annex

Thanks Peter and Yosup for the donations. Greatly appreciated


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Miss you guys... #NoHomo


Let's re-affirm the #NoHomo preface ... so then, yes (hellz yeah) ... we miss u too, bro. Mui, mui caliente!!









Glad the Motley Zen Crue could pitch in to get you back on that horse (unicorn?). Keep doin' yo thang. Curious to see what gets ported to El Vibrante from your SGSII magic.

If Z'Enkyo were a wine, it would obviously be red .... and the choir said:

... Red red wine, you make me feel so fine,
... You keep me rockin' all of the time
... Red red wine, you make me feel so grand,
... I feel a million dollar when you're just in my hand


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Posting in a thread at a stoplight: Borderline Crazy or No???


You so crazy!?!? Luvit!! I bet you were catching up on RW threads right before you jumped out of the plane on your last skydive. U iz a crazy vato, mang. 

Possibly inspired these lyrics without even knowing it (true OG style):

... Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese?
... Don't you know I'm loco?
...
... Insane in da membrane
... (Crazy insane, got no brain)
... Insane in da membrane
... (Insane in da brain)


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Bikini Waxins??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Must be a Tampa thang )












"The horror! The horror!"

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> "The horror! The horror!"
> MP


 Hahaha ... damn, I luh me sum off-topic Zen Lounge!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

WHAT you guys don't bikini wax lol
Smooth like warm Bacon grease lol yuck!


----------



## Br1cK'd

I couldn't go through with it, I mean, Grover would look ridiculous with a bikini wax.


----------



## Annex

Happy Bday Br1ck'd


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Grover would look ridiculous with a bikini wax.


That's ... wiggity, wiggity wack ... make ya jump, jump, jump, jump (right off a bridge)!!


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> @xriderx66; I'm very lost as well.
> ... Now I have not a clue what the freak is goin' on.


Yo, homegrown ... drop some new-age knowledge on us. Share those l33t lyrics of the modern day (or whatever you may even consider "classic"). We'll still respect you guys in the mng.









So, come on in ... the water's still warm. If you see something floating that looks like corn, that's Mostdef69 (and his corn "projectiles").









As Tupac said, "... ain't nuthin' but a *Zengsta *party ..."


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> "The horror! The horror!"
> MP


Taking a cue from MP and throwing movie quotes into the mix, I'd be mighty obliged to offer these little gems.

*Steele*: Quick word, Specialist.
*Pilla*: Sir.
*Steele*: Tell me, Pilla. You understand why we have a chain of command, don't you?
*Pilla*: Roger that, sir.
*Steele*: 'Cause if I ever see you undermining it again,* you'll be cleaning latrines with your tongue til you can't taste the difference between sh*t and French fries*. Are we clear?
*Pilla*: Hoo-ah, sir.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Mindfulness Bell by Mindful Apps ...
> ... and your supposed to take a couple minutes of reflection about the world around you.
> 
> I've been running it since ZenDroid days, I highly recommend the app for the Zen minded peoples.


B ...

It's actually quite impressive you practice what you represent (at least in what the "Zen" in your builds represents). I dig that!! 

Was wondering what's the story behind the "ZEN" name? You've obviously stuck with that "inspiration" through your dev path, but I was wondering if there was anything significant to it? If it's too difficult to explain (or too personal), then no need. Just an _enquiring mind_ wanting to know is all. Peace & Luv.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup

First time I saw your Avatar...The Cure...Nice


----------



## Woody

Robert Smith is always so happy and bubbly. Him and Morrisey need a variety show on Saturday nights after the new Dallas.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Robert Smith is always so happy and bubbly. Him and Morrisey need a variety show on Saturday nights after the new Dallas.


Dude, I didn't even know there was a new Dallas TV show. Lol.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Who doesn't luv The Cure, right? So many great songs ... filled with that "something" that just haunts you when you listen. Another great band choice for long drives (esp. Fascination Street ... & the entire Disintegration album).


Great choices. I have a fave tune I play whenever I am driving alone at night coming home through this forest preserve which looks kinda macabre at night. I cue up "Three Imaginary Boys" and listen to that echoing National guitar resonating at "eleven" (thats right..my stereo goes to eleven  ). Its a very cool mood. I would recommend it for that lonely stretch of road..
sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

Off to camping tomorrow at Jelly Stone Park. Cant wait to see Yogi and Boo Boo.


----------



## lapdog01

Watch your picnic basket 
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

I am off camping too for the weekend. Going on Saturday with me, my wife and our 2 boys and our 2 friends and their 3 (low-maintenance) kids. Should be fun. Kids first time camping out, not in our backyard, so it could be a long night. We'll just burn stuff. 4 and 6 year old boys love that stuff.


----------



## Annex

Thats cool that you guys are going camping. I haven't camped in a long time... not even on MW3....lol just kidding.
It's too hot here in AZ to camp this time of year


----------



## mr_psycho

I'm sure one day, I too will have the EU bug. And then...... I'll be getting a new phone.

MP


----------



## Woody

I am digging that Mindfullness app that B recommended. It just went off while I was at work a minute ago and I paused and reflected and went back to work. Nice mental break. Thanks for that man.


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube said:


> I am off camping too for the weekend. Going on Saturday with me, my wife and our 2 boys and our 2 friends and their 3 (low-maintenance) kids. Should be fun. Kids first time camping out, not in our backyard, so it could be a long night. We'll just burn stuff. 4 and 6 year old boys love that stuff.


Awesome have a great a weekend. Hope Yogi steal me some 12 pack of pale ale for me.


----------



## ddanc1984

Happy belated bday there B! Sorry I missed it earlier. Was out of town on biz and busy most of the time...not a lot of Rootz-time.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

ddanc1984 said:


> Happy belated bday there B! Sorry I missed it earlier. Was out of town on biz and busy most of the time...not a lot of Rootz-time.


Oh my, I missed B's birthday!? Happy belated birthday dude! I'm gonna put together something extra special just for you.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Mostdef69 said:


> Off to camping tomorrow at Jelly Stone Park. Cant wait to see Yogi and Boo Boo.


Hahaha!, I work with yogi bear and boo boo . Have fun. Oh and happy belated birthday B

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Mostdef69

jaliscojorge said:


> Hahaha!, I work with yogi bear and boo boo . Have fun. Oh and happy belated birthday B
> 
> Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


Caledonia, Wi?


----------



## dougfresh

Noob why you jocking my mighty mouse pic bro!  Miami	Heat just whooped sum Pacer ass and I don't mind.Go Heat


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Kids first time camping out, not in our backyard, so it could be a long night. We'll just burn stuff. 4 and 6 year old boys love that stuff.


That's the best part of camping. Sitting around the fire. Finding a sturdy twig and shaving out a point to shove food into the fire. Mmm ... gooey burnt marshmellows! Getting your Zen on and calmly listening to the noises of the night (esp. that crackle of burning wood). Throwing those crushed beer cans into the fire (lol). Staying up until you feel loopy. Then going to bed ... wreaking of campfire smoke (your wife will luv that). Good times, man!! Enjoy!!









If you have an old metal grate / rack ... cornish game hen + beer can shoved up the arse works really well above a campfire. Shoot ... anything tastes good outdoors (and esp. when you eat it around a fire).


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> It's too hot here in AZ to camp this time of year.


Who needs a campfire when you can fry an egg on your car's hood. Doesn't that dry AZ heat peel the paint off your cars?


----------



## yosup

All this campfire talk is putting me in an acoustical kinda mood.



> Shed a tear 'cause I'm missin' you
> I'm still alright to smile
> Girl, I think bout you every day now
> Was a time when I wasn't sure
> But you set my mind at ease
> There is no doubt you're in my heart now


----------



## yosup

Chule ... my all-time favorite vocalist. Take a listen!


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I have a fave tune I play whenever I am driving alone at night coming home through this forest preserve which looks kinda macabre at night. I cue up "Three Imaginary Boys" and listen to that echoing National guitar resonating at "eleven" (thats right..my stereo goes to eleven  ). Its a very cool mood.


Luv the chord progression in the intro of that song. So simple yet so unique.

As for some nice mellow chill'axin sounds ... a couple to consider:

Not sure how old David Coverdale was here, but that voice still sounds great (and luv the sound of that Martin guitar).





Speaking of guitar intro's ... this one always does it for me. The first time I heard this song, I think I was watching Friday Night Videos - ie. remember that Asian cowboy host? Lol.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S8tRMDrmE


----------



## Annex

I don't remember the Asian Cowboy, but you guys remember Voltron? That was my shit back in the day....lol


----------



## mr_psycho

Annex said:


> I don't remember the Asian Cowboy, but you guys remember Voltron? That was my shit back in the day....lol


I remember Voltron. Your photos kinda remind me of Keith. 

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## eddychecker

Wow, i spend a few days working in San Antonio and all Ze breaks loose hear. I didn't get a chance to catch up until this morning and had 8 pages to read. Thanks for the morning entertainment. Happy belated birthday B!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Mostdef69 said:


> Caledonia, Wi?


Naww! That's what we call the superintendent and his sidekick 

Sent from tapatalk 2.0.2 from ics powered vibrant


----------



## Mostdef69

yosup said:


> That's the best part of camping. Sitting around the fire. Finding a sturdy twig and shaving out a point to shove food into the fire. Mmm ... gooey burnt marshmellows! Getting your Zen on and calmly listening to the noises of the night (esp. that crackle of burning wood). Throwing those crushed beer cans into the fire (lol). Staying up until you feel loopy. Then going to bed ... wreaking of campfire smoke (your wife will luv that). Good times, man!! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an old metal grate / rack ... cornish game hen + beer can shoved up the arse works really well above a campfire. Shoot ... anything tastes good outdoors (and esp. when you eat it around a fire).


If you add copper pipe the fire change color


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Noob why you jocking my mighty mouse pic bro!  Miami	Heat just whooped sum Pacer ass and I don't mind.Go Heat


¡Mis disculpas amigo! ¡No more of the Mighty Mouse here!

*...and... Go Heat! *


----------



## Mostdef69

Off to Camping...You guys have a GREAT weekend!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ¡Mis disculpas amigo! ¡No more of the Mighty Mouse here!
> 
> *...and... Go Heat! *


Hihi! I love that mouse! The cartoons where the shizzle. What's his name again


----------



## Woody

Speedy Gonzalez

Undelay, undelay <--Now that is bastard-ized American English for you


----------



## Woody

TMo SGS3 release date is June 20, or so they say. Saw this on my G+ stream.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/25/tmonews-leaks-release-dates-for-t-mobile-galaxy-s-iii-galaxy-note-and-huawei-mytouch-phones/

Here is another excellent read about the state of Android (it is an editorial though so take with a grain of salt) .

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/25/editorial-the-life-and-trials-of-android-a-beautiful-mess-that-is-destined-to-survive/


----------



## xriderx66

That saddens me. In the picture in your first rumor, there are buttons at the bottom like on the Vibrant. I was really looking forward to a software ICS-nav bar








With all that screen, they seriously couldn't just take those buttons off?


----------



## ddanc1984

Very appropriate lyrics for this weekend:

*Underneath the desert sun
They bid my brother's blood to run
Many miles away
Hell has come today

Fire raining from the sky
See the face of fear asking one last time
Let me get home safe
Before it's too late

One by one
The brave will fall
Life is lost again
They gave it all

Deep within the castle walls
So many grieve as funeral songs
Echo endlessly
Ode to memories

This sacrifice of flesh and blood
For a promised land that may not be won
Let us not forget the hero laid to rest

One by one
The brave will fall
Life is lost again
They gave it all

And they gave it all
A price we can't ignore
Is there hope in what they're dying for?
Fore every hero born
From every family torn
We will honor you forevermore*

Alter Bridge: One by One

Someone did a pretty decent tribute slideshow to the tune:


----------



## lapdog01

@ddanc 1984
Appropriate for sure. I have a few fallen family members who served. Thanks for sharing

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Kevho00 said:


> well, when I'm "ruling with an iron fist" on my "throne", I also use wifi.
> MP


For those who like to surf & turd ... with your Android devices, imagine a 22" Android device on your lap while you rule your throne.

http://www.slashgear.com/viewsonic-22-inch-android-tablet-teased-25230232/

"... a 22-inch Android 4.0 ICS tablet. This Ice Cream Sandwich tablet is dubbed a "smart business tablet monitor" at the moment ..."


----------



## xriderx66

wtf. 
Porn will never be the same.


----------



## manus ferrera

I'm in Vegas guys. What should I do

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

manus ferrera said:


> I'm in Vegas guys. What should I do
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Gamble.
Become a Stripper.


----------



## lapdog01

Send a pm to mostdef, gamble, pick up a showgirl

sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

Will post The Green Mantis theme tonight. Its based off the Darkstar theme I was using on my G1. While phone was getting repaired.


----------



## Dan_Brutal

Woodrube said:


> So, uhm, where is Dan? Haven't seen or heard too much from him in quite a long time. I know "Life" comes first. Hope all is well. Just wondering about ther 4th team member.


I'm here. I feel left out







lol. I wish there was a big group like y'all in the s2 section.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Dan_Brutal said:


> I'm here. I feel left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I wish there was a big group like y'all in the s2 section.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Dan, You are *Ultimately welcom* here.

just because you are working on a different rom right now you are still "DD" and you can come to the lounge and hang with us any time.

Stop by. Say Hi. Put up your feet and relax a bit.

At the lounge, Anything is open for discussion.

Life, Liberty, The persuit of Bacon.........................


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Dan, You are *Ultimately welcom* here
> 
> At the lounge, Anything is open for discussion.
> 
> Life, Liberty, The persuit of Bacon.........................


As I read your post I was having a bite of a Philly cheese steak with BACON....man it's good

sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

manus ferrera said:


> I'm in Vegas guys. What should I do
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


 Go to New York New York play BLACKJACK there easy money bet small then bet big. Keep on playing if your on a roll till they kick you out. Never play with asian dealer they are fricken good on math! Look for woman dealer


----------



## Dan_Brutal

I love when I order components for my bike, and they don't fit when I get them.







:angry:









Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Well we made it back from camping and my boys made all through the night with little fear. After all they are only 4 & 6. Hot as a mofo though. Got to do some hiking and swimming and I taught them how to build a fire and cook all our food on it. Up to that point all they knew we could cook was s'mores and poking the flames with sticks. Wifey has the camping bug again now too. A successful holiday weekend for the family Wood.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Woodrube said:


> A successful holiday weekend for the family Wood.


 Not making fun of your name but can't let the chance to say (hope you got your "Wood" taken care of:lol go by.
#NOHOMO

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## xriderx66

jaliscojorge said:


> Not making fun of your name but can't let the chance to say (hope you got your "Wood" taken care of:lol go by.
> #NOHOMO
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


>


Is it just me or does that picture look like a shlong?









MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## jaliscojorge

mr_psycho said:


> Is it just me or does that picture look like a shlong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!










yep

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## dougfresh

X is ridin' dirty with shlong pics and mom's towels! LOL


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Never play with asian dealer they are fricken good on math! Look for woman dealer


Lol. Got sexist?? 

How much math does it really require to stack cards into an automated shuffler and flick a few cards across the table every few minutes? The dealers you really want to avoid are the ones who studied physics and have the Sombrero Galaxy tatoo'd on their chests.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Is it just me or does that picture look like a shlong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


That's what x's schlong is feeling whenever he sneaks into the bathroom with his Vibrant, a stack of mom's towels, and Dougie's "special" Red apk file ... it's saying:

"Dude, again? Seriously? ... Oh God, Why!!







"


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... I was having a bite of a Philly cheese steak with BACON....man it's good


Damn ... my mouth is watering like a Pavlovian lapdoggie-dawg!!  ( I is hungry )


----------



## Woody

jaliscojorge said:


> The dealers you really want to avoid are the ones who studied physics and have the Sombrero Galaxy tatoo'd on their chests.


Well, I don't have a galaxy tatoo'd on my chest, but I have been known to count a card or two in my day.


----------



## Mostdef69

Here a Bacon Vodka
http://www.bakonvodka.com/


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Damn ... my mouth is watering like a Pavlovian lapdoggie-dawg!!  ( I is hungry )


Yosup it was better than good: thinly sliced top round grilled to order with vadalia onions, mushrooms and spicy peppers with melted smoked cheddar and white American on a butter grilled hoagie with 5 strips of apple wood smoked BACON. ...oooooooh..aaaaaah

sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Oh and the wood was taken care of in the dark of the night shadows. Not only the wolves were howling


Isn't it good to get back to nature?
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

dammit doug! Everytime I make a post, somewhere a page after it is you talking about me and my dirty deeds.
laughed though so... continue.


----------



## manus ferrera

Girlfriend won 100 bucks on the blackjack table I lost 30. Overall Vegas was meh

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> dammit doug! Everytime I make a post, somewhere a page after it is you talking about me and my dirty deeds.
> laughed though so... continue.


You know it's love not hatin' hihi. You should be used to it lol I've been messing wit ya for a year! <3 lol


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Yosup it was better than good: thinly sliced top round grilled to order with vadalia onions, mushrooms and spicy peppers with melted smoked cheddar and white American on a butter grilled hoagie with 5 strips of apple wood smoked BACON. ...oooooooh..aaaaaah


That is some sweet poetry, my man!! You have a 2nd career beckoning as a menu copy writer. I'd order this sight-unseen just on the description alone.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> You know it's love not hatin' hihi.


Love is in the air ...
















xriderx66: "Doug ... you complete me."
dougfresh: "You had me at ... dirty deeds."


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Oh and the wood was taken care of in the dark of the night shadows. Not only the wolves were howling ...


I think these song lyrics were playing in the back of The Wood's mind ...

( cue the twangy guitar intro ... pyong, pyong, pyong, pyong )

... I've been really tryin', baby
... Tryin' to hold back this feeling for so long
... And if you feel like I feel, baby
... Then, c'mon, oh, c'mon
... Let's get it on


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Love is in the air ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xriderx66: "Doug ... you complete me."
> dougfresh: "You had me at ... dirty deeds."


Oh no you didn't!Lol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Oh no you didn't!Lol


Oops .. I forgot the "#NOhomo" part.


----------



## dougfresh

WEIRD..NO ****
Fox trot ...this my gun , there's others like it but this one is mine......
 






I don't make any sense lol..carry on..


----------



## ddanc1984

Greatest movie monologue ever:	http://www.break.com...structor-508132

Edit: R. Lee Ermey for Sec. of State....lol


----------



## yosup

Ronald Lee Ermey (aka Gunnery Sgt. Hartman) ... truly one-of-a-kind performance. That movie's not the same without him. ( no disrespect to Mr. Kubrick )


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Greatest movie monologue ever:	http://www.break.com...structor-508132
> 
> Edit: R. Lee Ermey for Sec. of State....lol


I watched this movie on the silver screen and it was pretty moving. I probably was 14-15 years old and I said to myself...,damn it's very emotional and heart racing


----------



## dougfresh

Do you guys know the best way to turn a old wireless dlink router into a repeater/bridge? Do I dd-wrt ? Holla please


----------



## Br1cK'd

You should be able to turn it into a repeater with its software, but if that option is not there, ddwrt all the way. Thats really an amazing firmware, gives your old 40 dollar router the functionality people pay a couple grand for, and breathes new life into outdated equipment.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## manus ferrera

I tried to turn my old linksys into a repeater but couldn't figure it out. I. Flashed ddwrt and everything

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I was reading the wiki in ddwrt and I find this pretty amazing!Flashing custom firmware is up my alley lol. I'm going to try just a basic standard install if that doesn't pan out, I'm flashing some Zen firmware into it mañana..


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Do you guys know the best way to turn a old wireless dlink router into a repeater/bridge? Do I dd-wrt ? Holla please


Did DDR to a Los net gear and it is pretty dam* awesome now fresh.

You ever think this thread could be a long a** comedy sketch? As long as you and yosup stay up late
sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007UO9HW6/ref=s9_al_bw_g107_ir03?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-7&pf_rd_r=1KNM6CWXXVNNS8ZQSDGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1369692742&pf_rd_i=2335752011


----------



## Mostdef69

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Nexus-Unlocked-Phone--U-S-Warranty/dp/B004USPRM4/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1338486789&sr=1-3


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> I was reading the wiki in ddwrt and I find this pretty amazing!Flashing custom firmware is up my alley lol. I'm going to try just a basic standard install if that doesn't pan out, I'm flashing some Zen firmware into it mañana..


Be sure to follow the flashing steps precisely, including the 30-30-30 steps. I've flashed many routers with DDWRT, but it only works following the directions to the letter.


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> Be sure to follow the flashing steps precisely, including the 30-30-30 steps. I've flashed many routers with DDWRT, but it only works following the directions to the letter.


didn't think it was possible to flash dd-wrt on non dd-wrt routers.

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## Woody

So Lappy, I saw that text above your avatar. Funny stuff my man. I'll tell you what, if you did have a dime for each of my brain cells, you would be a poor, poor man. Science (and college for that matter) has taught me a few things. One of which is doing more with less. I can say that I have been to a number of dead shows in my life and have survived them all, albeit there was many a "scientific experiment" going on at each and every one of them.

So what is this DDWRT thing all about? I googled it and got pretty much the canned responses back in 1.2seconds (slow a$$ work server. Maybe that is the point of hacking the router eh?). I have one of those Linksys blue-alien-ears routers as my daily, but I also have another that I picked up at a garage sale for $1 (idiot didn't even reset it before selling it and had a rock on his front porch with his last name on it. Took me all of 10 mins to crack his password).


----------



## Br1cK'd

mr_psycho said:


> didn't think it was possible to flash dd-wrt on non dd-wrt routers.
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


I'm running it on my old linksys at home, have flashed a few of those for clients, as well as Buffalo routers, which do come with DDWRT, but a branded version of it. My co-worker flashed it on his DLink and brought it back to life, extended his signal range a good 30 feet at his house as well. As long as your router is listed in the firmware selections, its golden.

EDIT

@ Woody, search for your router here: http://www.dd-wrt.co...router-database
If there is a firmware out there for it, I highly recommend it. It gives you much more control and customization options over the stock firmwares most routers ship with. I've got it up and running on my Linksys WRT54G, and its strong like tiger! Really though, the functionality it adds to the device is amazing, well, for geeks like us anyways.


----------



## ddanc1984

Yet another great movie -- "Always with the negative waves Moriarty, always with the negative waves." Oddball - Kelly's Heroes

Watching on the DVR now...lol


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> So Lappy, I saw that text above your avatar. Funny stuff my man. I'll tell you what, if you did have a dime for each of my brain cells, you would be a poor, poor man.


Ahh don"t sell yourself short Wood. I recognize that you are one of the many BIG BRAINS that frequent the lounge. Br1cK'd , MP, yosup, d"fresh, ddanc, Big dog, Annex....just o name a few. Intelligence has many forms my friend . We have some clever, fun and wild thread goin here. All the peeps in this lounge bring somethin different to the table. I could have put any of the"regulars " in that quote...decided to pick on the physicist first 
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

We should all have a zen lounge summit at Bricks house lol one day or Vegas or Tampa ...Zen I/O


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> We should all have a zen lounge summit at Bricks house lol one day or Vegas or Tampa ...Zen I/O


I may be making my way down to Springhill sooner rather than later bc of my wife's GP's are old and things are happening, if you know what I mean. Mostdef has relatives down there.

Sidebar: I am looking for a free DVD ripper that is clean and relatively fast if anyone has any ideas. I already have WinX and it works for older movies, but without the Platinum version, I keep getting "you could rip this DVD if you had the platinum version". There are a bunch off free versions on the net but most of them only give you 10-25 mins of rippage and then you are prompted to buy the reg. key. This just pisses me off,frankly.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> I'm running it on my old linksys at home, have flashed a few of those for clients, as well as Buffalo routers, which do come with DDWRT, but a branded version of it. My co-worker flashed it on his DLink and brought it back to life, extended his signal range a good 30 feet at his house as well. As long as your router is listed in the firmware selections, its golden.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> @ Woody, search for your router here: http://www.dd-wrt.co...router-database
> If there is a firmware out there for it, I highly recommend it. It gives you much more control and customization options over the stock firmwares most routers ship with. I've got it up and running on my Linksys WRT54G, and its strong like tiger! Really though, the functionality it adds to the device is amazing, well, for geeks like us anyways.


link No Workie.. as just about all at http://www.dd-wrt.com

only one I got to work is
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation
but the ones with the hardware specific are dead.


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube said:


> Just call me the humble physicist, I guess.
> 
> I may be making my way down to Springhill sooner rather than later bc of my wife's GP's are old and things are happening, if you know what I mean. Mostdef has relatives down there.
> 
> Sidebar: I am looking for a free DVD ripper that is clean and relatively fast if anyone has any ideas. I already have WinX and it works for older movies, but without the Platinum version, I keep getting "you could rip this DVD if you had the platinum version". There are a bunch off free versions on the net but most of them only give you 10-25 mins of rippage and then you are prompted to buy the reg. key. This just pisses me off,frankly.


Watch out for HWY 19. Crazy driver there lol!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> We should all have a zen lounge summit at Bricks house lol one day or Vegas or Tampa ...Zen I/O


Hey! sounds good.
I'll Bring the Bacon.

umm... is this enough?????










Makes A real good Wallpaper too.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm in Bacon heaven Big Dog hihi


----------



## Mostdef69

My Home screen....POST your Home screen


----------



## xriderx66

Mostdef69 said:


> My Home screen....POST your Home screen


bit random there... but i guess thats why we're in the off topic thread... i'll post mine later today after school is out... and SUMMER IS HERERIEHUH43IUY636894057W894UGJSP49Ujizzinmypants5e860ejgs49u88g7jh4j09358hy9h


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Big Dog KMc said:


> link No Workie.. as just about all at http://www.dd-wrt.com
> 
> only one I got to work is
> http://www.dd-wrt.co...hp/Installation
> but the ones with the hardware specific are dead.


Now they are back up and running.

I got Webpages like the ones when the site was closed due to non payment.

I have 2 routers at work that are a bit flaky and want to see if this makes them better.

Worth a try as they are just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> We should all have a zen lounge summit at Bricks house lol one day or Vegas or Tampa ...Zen I/O


There's Comic-Con and all the other Con flavors ... so, why not a *Zen Lounge Ba-Con*??









( though I do like how official the "Zen Lounge Summit" sounds ... nice one, douglas )

Hmm, let's see ...

* *Big Dog*'s bringing his Orgasmic Bacon Bouquet (see above). We might need LOTS of Pepto tho.









* *Mostdef*'s got the bacon vodka (& corn snacks ... and Lysol, please).

* *Eddychecker *has the porters & seasonal ales covered.

* *d'fresh* hooks up some Cubano sandwiches (and those Sierra Pale Ales, of course).

* *Lappy*'s got bacon jerky and Philly Bacon Cheese Steak Sandwiches.

* *Woody*'s got left over mosquito spray and those sensual massage oils (for those couples who like to "howl" under the naked moonlit sky).

* *xrider*'s bringin' his extensive porn collection (and a fresh stash of mom's towels). I ain't roomin' with him, yo.









* *MP *will ship crates of Pineapples & Spam in advance. He may even bring some Hawaiian Hula dancers ... _so xriderx66 can finally get "Lei'd"!! __







_

* *B *provides the incense and meditation beads (you know the drill when the meditation bell sounds).

* *N00B *will start plaquering fliers all around and work some gorilla marketing magic to get the word out.

* *Annex *will approach Yelp and others about sponsoring the event ... (but I wouldn't object if Victoria's Secret made it a "pajama" party).

* *ddanc*'s bringing his war genre movie collection ... and we'll all be quoting Gunnery Sgt. Hartman lines throughout the trip!

* *pdh *will bring some Budweiser and those Clydesdales from his horse stable.

* *manus ferrera* will bring his "Pesky Jockstrap" beer ... for those who dare to try it!!

* maybe *wharfwreath *even makes a grand entrance with a huge platter of that "Bacon Explosion" he posted many moons ago.

* *Dan_Brutal *will bring the "Weed, bicycles, metal \m/, android" (sic). Hellz yeah!!

* *jaliscojorge *bravely volunteered to wear a bacon bra the entire time ... (but, we strenuously ask you cover those lower extremities with something more substantial!!







)

In true "Con" form, Muppets / Sesame Street / Cartoon Character costumes are encouraged ... and 80's big-hair mullet wigs are welcomed too. Let's get this party started!!


----------



## manus ferrera

Pesky jockstrap beer  forgot all about that. Good one

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Why don't I bring the entertainment as well.


----------



## Mostdef69

Big Dog KMc said:


> Why don't I bring the entertainment as well.


Do you have one for size Double DD for my wife?


----------



## eddychecker

Mmmmm bacon. I don't see anything wrong with that picture. I wish my wife would serve me bacon that way.


----------



## ddanc1984

Maybe I can bring my English thesis from senior year of high school on the physics of black holes and impress Woodrube. By black holes i mean the ones in space.... not the ones from the strip club.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Maybe I can bring my English thesis from senior year of high school on the physics of black holes and impress Woodrube. By black holes i mean the ones in space.... not the ones from the strip club.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


 How about a thesis on the effects of bacon on black holes. MP

--
Eat, Drink, Flash Zen.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> There's Comic-Con and all the other Con flavors ... so, why not a Zen Lounge Ba-Con??
> 
> ( though I do like how official the "Zen Lounge Summit" sounds ... nice one, douglas )
> 
> Hmm, let's see ...
> 
> * Big Dog's bringing his Orgasmic Bacon Bouquet (see above). We might need some Pepto too tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Mostdef's got the bacon vodka (& corn snacks ... and Lysol, please).
> 
> * Eddychecker has the porters & seasonal ales.
> 
> * d'fresh hooks up some Cubano sandwiches (and those Sierra Pale Ales, of course).
> 
> * Lappy's got bacon jerky and Philly Bacon Cheese Steak Sandwiches.
> 
> * Woody's got left over mosquito spray and those sensual massage oils (for those couples who like to "howl" under the naked moonlit sky).
> 
> * xrider's bringin' his extensive porn collection (and a fresh stash of mom's towels). I ain't roomin' with him, yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * MP will ship crates of Pineapples & Spam in advance.
> 
> * B provides the incense and meditation beads (you know the drill when the meditation bell sounds).
> 
> * N00B will start plaquering fliers all around and work some gorilla marketing magic to get the word out.
> 
> * Annex will approach Yelp and others about sponsoring the event ... (but I wouldn't object if Victoria's Secret made it a "pajama" party).
> 
> * ddanc's bringing his war genre movie collection ... and we'll all be quoting Gunnery Sgt. Hartman lines throughout the trip!
> 
> * pdh will bring some Budweiser and those Clydesdales from his horse stable.
> 
> * manus ferrera will bring his "Pesky Jockstrap" beer ... for those who dare to try it!!
> 
> * maybe wharfwreath even makes a grand entrance with a huge platter of that "Bacon Explosion" he posted many moons ago.
> 
> In true "Con" form, Muppets / Sesame Street / Cartoon Character costumes are encouraged ... and 80's big-hair mullet wigs are welcomed too. Let's get this party started!!


Genius Yosup! I'll also bring some Cuban cigars and I'll voluntarily bring some new towels for X's mom.. Those must be like sandpaper already!Yuck


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> Maybe I can bring my English thesis from senior year of high school on the physics of black holes and impress Woodrube. By black holes i mean the ones in space.... not the ones from the strip club.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I'm impressed already. You wrote an English paper on Physics. Quite the conundrum there.

Once in english class we had to write a paper on a "Place". So being a wisecracking 20yr old at the time, I wrote it about my car. I mean I GO to it every day. I spent many romantic nights in it during high school, not to mention rolling parties, food court, music studio,...Needless to say she was not that all impressed. I had to argue why it was a legit place and finally won her over with my charm and demeanor.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Big Dog KMc said:


> Why don't I bring the entertainment as well.


I always wanted to have the superpower of shape shifting, but now if I could have one superpower, it would be to make bacon disappear and reappear upon command... I suggest we start selling these.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I'm impressed already. You wrote an English paper on Physics. Quite the conundrum there.
> 
> Once in english class we had to write a paper on a "Place". So being a wisecracking 20yr old at the time, I wrote it about my car. I mean I GO to it every day. I spent many romantic nights in it during high school, not to mention rolling parties, food court, music studio,...Needless to say she was not that all impressed. I had to argue why it was a legit place and finally won her over with my charm and demeanor.


You could pick any subject as they were looking at quality, structure, etc since it WAS an AP English class. I figured it would be a walk if I picked something over the teachers head....I was right...lol. But then my physics teacher got wind of it an even he was impressed. Home run baby! He gave me an A+ too...lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Big Dog KMc said:


> Genius Yosup! I'll also bring some Cuban cigars and I'll voluntarily bring some new towels for X's mom.. Those must be like sandpaper already!Yuck


LOL. How'd I forget Cuban cigars? Nice. I'll bring the "Irish Wine" and a bottle of Maker's Mark. Smooooooth!!

Sandpaper feel to hand towels might give away those X-type "dirty deeds."


----------



## yosup

@Dan_Brutal & @jaliscojorge
I forgot to add you guys on the first go round ... my bad. I put ya'll back in the mix, so it's now a full blown ... *Zengsta Party*.









Also ... MP's bringing a special surprise for xrider (go back and read the list to find out).


----------



## Woody

Yosup, your avatar has changed from the boob to the angry, whiskey drinking baby to the whole over the shoulder boulder holder. All in under 3 mins. Actaully in the time it took me to post in the Honeycomb theme and then the Zen theme and now back here.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Yosup, your avatar has changed from the boob to the angry, whiskey drinking baby to the whole over the shoulder boulder holder. All in under 3 mins.


LOL ... a bit of indecisive ADD/OCD going on here ... finally settled on one (for now). Hehe.

Btw, your new avatar is hilarious!! I noticed doogie howser switched up to Popeye (how'd we all forget about Popeye?).


----------



## dougfresh

What is that a bacon bra or ball sack lol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> What is that a bacon bra or ball sack lol


Hahahah ... ball sack? Maybe if you're packin 'em like Popeye!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Woody is that really you true pic?


----------



## Woody

Nah, that ain't me. Lol.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Nah, that ain't me. Lol.


... but that's his "*O-Face*" ... when he's *howling* at the moon!!


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Nah, that ain't me. Lol.


Thats exactly how i imagined you look.
Except for the missing tooth thing going on..

Yosup, i love your avatar.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Yosup, i love your avatar.


Lol ... the craving for "Mother's Milk" starts young don't it?









@Woody
I'm sure you're having a good chuckle at my revolving avatar saga tonight. Funny thing is I actually got a "SQL ERROR" message (Driver Server Level Error telling me to "please contact your host") while trying to upload an avatar image. Got the error after 4 attempts at different image files with it failing each time. Haha ... I thought I'd end up in the server dog house this weekend and get locked out again. Lol.


----------



## dougfresh

I got the dreadful sql error yesterday for about 10 minutes and almost freaked out and almost pm'd ya Yosup! I cleared data in the browser and that did the trick I guess


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I got the dreadful sql error yesterday for about 10 minutes and almost freaked out and almost pm'd ya Yosup!


The weird part was I could still access RW via Tapatalk on the phone, so I just cleaned all my caches as well and rebooted my pc. Lol.


----------



## Annex

I think we should have a new avatar theme every week.... girls/boobs avatars coming up...lol
Although I o like my weird japanese girl with hair coming out her eyes..


----------



## xriderx66

Are pornstars allowed?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> ... Although I o like my weird japanese girl with hair coming out her eyes..


Dude, that is one WICKED looking image. What's that from? One of those demented Japanese horror flicks? I tell ya, the Japanese film makers come up with some sick shyte! You ever watch the movie "Ichi The Killer" (by Takashi Miike)? Some sick stuffs, mang.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Are pornstars allowed?


Who makes it to the top of the (revolving) xrider66 Dean's List of Porn Stars?


----------



## dougfresh

<<<------ Woody I think I got ya beat lolol


----------



## yosup

Real or more conjecture ... ??

*Galaxy S III T-Mobile edition leaked*
http://www.slashgear...eaked-01231290/



> It appears that Samsung may be teaming up with T-Mobile to start off their USA launch of the Galaxy S III, this idea suggested by a leaked set of photos of the device itself. These photos come from The Verge where both the white and blue versions have been shown with slight variations to be seen when compared to the original international edition of the Galaxy S III which we've reviewed in full. What's most interesting about this release is not that the case on the back appears to have T-Mobile's logo in-tact, but that the front of the device appears, for the first time in Samsung's history, to keep the internationally-flavored physical home button ...


----------



## xriderx66

It's real.
I'm still hoping it's not though because of the physical buttons. I hate them.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> <<<------ Woody I think I got ya beat lolol


Holy crap!! That's the Underworld version of Popeye - ie. after he's been dehydrated and in his deep sleep for a century. Yikes!!


----------



## Woody

I thought she (Annex's girl) was in guiness for the longest eyelashes.

I got SQL error twice this week but it was on my work PC so i thought it was the man trying to keep me down. Not me. I've bypassed the firewall with an SSH tunnel I inserted about a year ago when we upgraded our PCs. Things are starting to get blocked here and there for a few days and then they pop back in once the firewall resets for the day. Company is so bent on security but they drop the firewalls from 11-2 every day. Idiots!

Holy crap Doug. You're my long lost brother.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> It's real.
> I'm still hoping it's not though because of the physical buttons. I hate them.


I hear ya. I think it makes sense from Samsung's perspective to streamline the manufacturing process - ie. button-for-everyone makes it easier to run their production lines. Well, it's not like Samsung's hurting for $$ ... but maybe it helps them plan the production in time for the amped up demand, etc.

From those first "White" images and then with the single button ... just a bit too iPhony'ish for my taste. I'd still get a chub from having that 4.8" screen sitting in my pocket though. Hehe.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm following Annexs recommendations


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I'm following Annexs recommendations


Yowza!! Mostdef69 will be inspired to pickup those sensual massage oils Woody likes to use in the great outdoors.


----------



## dougfresh

Put some bacon on it!
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Ffeature%3Dplayer_embedded%26v%3DwSReSGe200A&feature=player_embedded&v=wSReSGe200A&gl=US


----------



## lapdog01

The Zen lounge has been on a roll. I have been caught up in a BRUTAL work schedule, and useless meetings, so I missed out on most of the fun. Nice Avatars also. D'fresh is that a personal friend? I will try to rejoin you guys at some point...Off to saturday work


----------



## Annex

We are doing busty women avatars this week  So don't forget to update the them... Someone choose the next "Avatar Theme" on friday so we can get pics up by Sunday.... lol


----------



## xriderx66

alright then


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> We are doing busty women avatars this week  ...


Man, this is hilarious!! Is your chick related to dougie's? Buxxom Double Mint Twins.







_


----------



## Annex

Naw its Brittanya from the rock of love...lol


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yay, just got my busty avatar up:lol:

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## dougfresh

Funk the DD's I see some of yous have EE's.Yeaaahh lol


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> Yay, just got my busty avatar up:lol:


Beautiful ...







-


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> We are doing busty women avatars this week


Just another way to show our appreciation for ... DD!!
( Team DD, that is )


----------



## dougfresh

The name of my beauty is...............Who Cares!! Look @ those bajingas!


----------



## xriderx66

mine brings more of a natural high-school (uhh this is awkward for you oldies out there) look. Damn it, im getting horny. BRB Gotta go buy me some towels.


----------



## Woody

Was going to ask you if that was your girlfriend or not. The pix looks too regular or cellphone-ish to be a professional job/model.

Edit::: It's all fun and games, til someone gets an eye poked out. But lets make sure we heed the OP since many of us post in other threads, not just the lounge. Our avatars change across the boards, so if you ask something in the AOKP or Rootz main page, they are going to see your avatar too.









Sorry but, 
Edit again::: In case anyone doesn't have it yet the Tapatalk 2 app is on sale in the market for 99¢.


----------



## dougfresh

True! Woods...I'm going to start Everyone that I love!! I love Brian (Brickd)I Iove Mp. I loveYosup and Xriddin..I love Annex.. I love lappy..i love Woddy.I love Manus..I love Globe..I love ngwds..I love mosdizzlle..I love ALL YOu ******.For real bros







NO homosexual son! We have badess rom in the world!Tell me that your Vib is lagging..No doubt 
.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Was going to ask you if that was your girlfriend or not. The pix looks too regular or cellphone-ish to be a professional job/model.
> 
> Edit::: It's all fun and games, til someone gets an eye poked out. But lets make sure we heed the OP since many of us post in other threads, not just the lounge. Our avatars change across the boards, so if you ask something in the AOKP or Rootz main page, they are going to see your avatar too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but,
> Edit again::: In case anyone doesn't have it yet the Tapatalk 2 app is on sale in the market for 99¢.


Oh!!! Thanks for that notice! Seriously. The RootzWiki app is total BS it chooses to skip posts randomly, and my XDA app has been acting up a bit these days too.
I tried out Tapatalk a week ago, and it worked great and was planning on buying it but totally forgot about it.
THANK YOU just bought it.

Also, yep I'm into natural girls. None of that Silicone balloon crap.


----------



## dougfresh

MP what's your name?


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> MP what's your name?


Mr Psycho lol

just kidding. It's Lowell.

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## mr_psycho

Finally got mine up.

She's with me! We're gearing up for the Zombie Apocalypse.










MP


----------



## lapdog01

@MP Ahhh.. There's just something about a woman with weapons. Unless they are pointed at you


----------



## dougfresh

Look at this Bacon that is sizzling as we speak!Get your Compulsive Flash Syndrome geared up..Probably gets released in 3-4 hours for the Vib!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Look at this Bacon that is sizzling as we speak! ...


Gunnery Sgt. Hartman always says it best ...

Now gimme some!
Now gimme some!
PT!
PT!
Good for you
And good for me
...
Mmm good
Feels good
Is good
Real good
Tastes good
Mighty good
Good for me
And good for you


----------



## dougfresh

Look at this bullshit!I found this trying to Google the changelog for #38
http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/when-the-android-community-gets-personal-r829


----------



## yosup

Wtf?? That's messed up! Twisted people out there. Glad it didn't escalate any further.


----------



## xriderx66

I swear I want to murder some of these people...

on a lighter note;
Has anyone here seen Game of Thrones? I just started watching it, i'm on episode 3, so far I've gotten about 20 boners, touched my self about 5 times, and enjoyed the damn show.
If anyone wants to watch any good shows, I recommend these...
Serious types; Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad
Comedy types; How I met your mother, Big bang theory


----------



## dougfresh

Nothing too exciting in #38 changelog
http://aokp.co/index.php/releases/_/build-38-r24


----------



## eddychecker

X, you are my hero! Thanks for the dropbox mod. Funny, I was passing by my local X-man hangout expecting to see you and I caught a glimpse of your new superhero girlfriend. I snapped a quick pick to share with our friends.


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Look at this bullshit!I found this trying to Google the changelog for #38
> http://rootzwiki.com...s-personal-r829


Wow! I can't say I've even ever thought of stalking as a hazard before. Not that I'm stalkworthy. Look I just created a new word. (See, not stalkworthy) But that is scary. We all love Roman's work and without him, our little phones wouldn't be near as much fun. I just hope this episode doesn't make him decide to quit.


----------



## Mostdef69

<------------------DOUBLE D


----------



## xriderx66

eddychecker said:


> X, you are my hero! Thanks for the dropbox mod. Funny, I was passing by my local X-man hangout expecting to see you and I caught a glimpse of your new superhero girlfriend. I snapped a quick pick to share with our friends.


What I like most about her, is her abs. She's got a 4 pack from what I can see in this pic.


----------



## eddychecker

xriderx66 said:


> What I like most about her, is her abs. She's got a 4 pack from what I can see in this pic.


I just spit on my screen. Thanks X!


----------



## Br1cK'd

xriderx66 said:


> What I like most about her, is her abs. She's got a 4 pack from what I can see in this pic.


Thats also know as Front Butt.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

You do mean a 4 pack as in a 4 pack of chicken dinners biggie sized with fries right?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

And the back of her neck looks like a 4 pack of hot dogs.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

eddychecker said:


> You do mean a 4 pack as in a 4 pack of chicken dinners biggie sized with fries right?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I blame the camera for taking a bad angle shot of her, im serious if you just take the camera right in front of her face, this is what she looks like..
NO JOKE!


----------



## Woody

Xriderx66 coming to a beach near you this summer.


----------



## xriderx66

Another example of a bad angle picture, god where are these photographers coming from? 
This is the actual picture of me FROM THE CORRECT ANGLE.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Haha! Nice try, but your Facebook pictures look a lot different then that...










...Or perhaps whoever took your picture took it at the wrong angle.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Haha! Nice try, but your Facebook pictures look a lot different then that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or perhaps whoever took your picture took it at the wrong angle.


EXACTLY.
Wrong angle.


----------



## Mostdef69

that one hell of a nice MELON!


----------



## dougfresh

Will we get banned if this thread gets too riskee ^^^^^ lol


----------



## xriderx66

holy sh*t
those are TOO big.
If i'd been dating her, every dude that walked past her would eye her tits. You don't want that. You want Average or a bit above average, not double H's for gods sake
also idk how the hell this bra size thing works so idk if H even exists hah


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> holy sh*t
> those are TOO big.
> If i'd been dating her, every dude that walked past her would eye her tits. You don't want that. You want Average or a bit above average, not double H's for gods sake
> also idk how the hell this bra size thing works so idk if H even exists hah


When u get past triple E's it's custom bra time...special order:blink:

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Will we get banned if this thread gets too riskee ^^^^^ lol


Maybe we should move up the avatar change from Friday to a bit sooner to avoid some problems that we may attract. Ideas???


----------



## xriderx66

I may actually keep mine permanently. The chick is damn hot. + there's no nudity... UNLIKE DOUG'S AVATAR which is just hiding the non-nipple parts.


----------



## Woody

What is her name? Is she a "real" person, like you know her or did you just Google big boobs and she came up.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> What is her name? Is she a "real" person, like you know her or did you just Google big boobs and she came up.


Nope, don't know her. I googled something along the lines of busty something as you guys asked for that








Wish I knew her though...
Found the only natural looking girl on the busty images page and used her.


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> I may actually keep mine permanently. The chick is damn hot. + there's no nudity... UNLIKE DOUG'S AVATAR which is just hiding the non-nipple parts.


What are you talking about? You want me to post a sex video of my girl that I don't care what her name is? LOL


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> What are you talking about? You want me to post a sex video of my girl that I don't care what her name is? LOL


Don't post it, just PM it.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> Don't post it, just PM it.


And don't forget to send X more towels. lol

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## xriderx66

well.. dropbox thread got removed


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> that one hell of a nice MELON!


My back hurts just looking at that. How do you stay upright with those things? ( or maybe, she doesn't really need to ... I know, I'm an ODB ... Old Dirty Bastard!! )


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Maybe we should move up the avatar change from Friday to a bit sooner to avoid some problems that we may attract. Ideas???


Man ... I miss a day of our Zen Lounge shenanegens, and this thing goes way off the rails!! LOL (luvit).


----------



## ddanc1984

I couldn't decide which one so I just decided to use them all. Man would I like to be the bacon in that sammich.

Since I couldn't decide and am late to the party, does that mean I get the "boobie prize"?


----------



## Woody




----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> View attachment 25810


OH MY GOD.
My eyes have been opened. I've never noticed that LOL nice catch wood.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> View attachment 25810


Woody u are just on another level of random thought.....
"Look at the big brain on wood"

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Woody u are just on another level of random thought.....
> "Look at the big brain on wood"
> 
> sent from my mind


On this I decided to change my "Header" on my avatar and also put a new bacon quote on my profile page. Check it out. Also while you are in there, look over at my "friends". It looks like a P-star convention.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> On this I decided to change my "Header" on my avatar and also put a new bacon quote on my profile page. Check it out. Also while you are in there, look over at my "friends". It looks like a P-star convention.


Lol...your bacon quote is great. Just reading it made me breakout laughing. Also thats a hardcore friends list Wood.

Sidenote: 2 days until my crew and I are off to puerto rico....I need a vacay in a huge way...Hope I don' t see "beach xrider" from a few pages back
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

HAHA @ friends list, almost spit out the coke i was drinking hahahah

P.S. Does anyone here play any Battlefield3?


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> HAHA @ friends list, almost spit out the coke i was drinking hahahah
> 
> P.S. Does anyone here play any Battlefield3?


No but every day I play "Proctologist". Dealing with one asshole after another.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> P.S. Does anyone here play any Battlefield3?


I do! ...However I'm kind of a n00b.









Do you play it on PS3, XBOX, or PC?


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> HAHA @ friends list, almost spit out the coke i was drinking hahahah
> 
> P.S. Does anyone here play any Battlefield3?


Actually I think I do have it on the PS3...not sure tho. I know I've got one of the shooter games but I'm like a total noob and either run out of ammo or fall off the bridge and get stuck....lol.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... I know I've got one of the shooter games but I'm like a total noob and either run out of ammo or fall off the bridge and get stuck....lol.


I'll play any fps ... as long as I can use "God Mode", "All Weapons", & "All Ammo." Not very sporting, but it's rather therapeutic to blow up everything in sight. 

( "... get some !! ..." )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... look over at my "friends". It looks like a P-star convention.


It looks like you're friends with Jesus, a couple pre-school kids, some animal lovers, a buddy from you motocross gang, ... and a bunch of hot chics flaunting their God-blessed mammaries!! Phi-Mamma-Jamma!!









Btw ... nice1 on Pulp Fiction quote. Don't even remember that part. Lol.


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> ... Man would I like to be the bacon in that sammich ...


Shakespeare would blush to read such elegant prose. Beautifully said, bro.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I'll play any fps ... as long as I can use "God Mode", "All Weapons", & "All Ammo." Not very sporting, but it's rather therapeutic to blow up everything in sight.
> 
> ( "... get some !! ..." )


No god mode here bud. We should all get together and play a old Counter Strike, there's mods for god mode on that for Yosup anyday.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... No god mode here bud. We should all get together and play a old Counter Strike, there's mods for god mode on that for Yosup anyday.


I tried playing Counter Strike (back in the day) ... but got bored of always being the first guy killed and then waiting for the round to finish. Finally figured out I could camp with a machine gun behind that crate near the Dust middle section. Wait for footsteps ... then Spray & Pray. Yup, I'm THAT dude that pisses everyone off. F'em I say. As long as I gets mine.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> PS3, my PC isn't good enough to handle it, and ofcourse the great debate over PS3 vs Xbox has a clear answer... Ps3> xbox


You sir, have earned my gaming respect and deserve a medal. PS3 FTW! I also have a PS3.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I have all the consoles but playstation 3 is king for me. Have three of those, need to have the backup ready in case one goes out. And another to have an available TV if the wife has one occupied. I even have one connected to my living room TV and my computer screen at the same time in case the kids have the other set busy. Don't have much play time but want to be sure I can when the time presents itself. 

typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> I have all the consoles but playstation 3 is king for me. Have three of those, need to have the backup ready in case one goes out. And another to have an available TV if the wife has one occupied. I even have one connected to my living room TV and my computer screen at the same time in case the kids have the other set busy. Don't have much play time but want to be sure I can when the time presents itself.
> 
> typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


Thats being prepared jorge:lol:
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

@lappy ...
You all packed yet?

You may wanna order some cots and make extra room, 'cuz the Zen Crew is gonna crash your vaca party, bro. We'll bring the bacon (and x will bring his paper-party-favor-beachside-loin-cloths ...







).


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> @lappy ...
> You all packed yet?
> 
> You may wanna order some cots and make extra room, 'cuz the Zen Crew is gonna crash your vaca party, bro. We'll bring the bacon (and x will bring his paper-party-favor-beachside-loin-cloths ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Y'all are welcome. The clan will be having fun in da sun my eldest son and his fam are flying in tonight. The zen crew is welcome....but I gotta watch Xrider cuz i have an 18 year old daughter. This time tommorrow i will be zip lining in a rainforest or parasailing while sippin SOMETHING with rum in it









sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Soo, soo very jealous.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... It's so smooth that you may want to put this app in your butthole and make your dog lick it. #nobeastality ...


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Soo, soo very jealous.


U will be there in spirit wood...that doesnt help..sorry. in retrospect i know ive earned this one. I have to work ahead just to be able to take a week off. After 10 weeks of 60 hours + i am gonna go CRAZY in san juan.

Maybe next time Hawaii and try livin LARGE like mr psycho 
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Damn ... you know how to do it up. Sound like some great fun under the Puerto Rican sun!! Enjoy the well-deserved R&R, my friend.
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard to keep an eye on x. Aside from his smiley-face cardboard man-thong, he'll be the only one with a beta file manager shoved up his butt (and with all the stray dogs chasing after him) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> I have my fetishes alright man!!!
No seriously though, I don't want dogs licking my butthole


----------



## xriderx66

WOW anyone here live near Frisco TX?
It is thundering like hell.
1 minute it was sunny, like summer is meant to be, the other, BOOOMBOMBOMBOMBOMBOM POWER OUT BOMBOMBOMBOMBOMB POWER ON OWRPMOBMDOBMMRE POWER OUT OMBJROGOJ POWER ON
It even hailed wtf


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> WOW anyone here live near Frisco TX?
> It is thundering like hell.
> 1 minute it was sunny, like summer is meant to be, the other, BOOOMBOMBOMBOMBOMBOM POWER OUT BOMBOMBOMBOMBOMB POWER ON OWRPMOBMDOBMMRE POWER OUT OMBJROGOJ POWER ON
> It even hailed wtf


Did you just flash Devil kernel? I hear it has special powers.









MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Did you just flash Devil kernel? I hear it has special powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


Loyal to SubZero here, noob.

P.S.


----------



## lapdog01

Zen-peeps
Have fun guys....off to vacation in the AM. Party time

sent from my mind


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Zen-peeps
> Have fun guys....off to vacation in the AM. Party time
> 
> sent from my mind


Have fun, enjoy and be safe.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## dougfresh

Don't drink the the water Lappy! And have a fab time my brotha!


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Zen-peeps
> Have fun guys....off to vacation in the AM. Party time
> 
> sent from my mind


You need any towels?
Have a great time.


----------



## dougfresh

Lololol!!


----------



## yosup

That never gets old, does it? Lol. What'd we do without x-beach rider?


----------



## Mostdef69

Leaving tomorrow to Tampa Bay Fla for 5 days. Has to go for family emergency. My mother had a back surgery few week ago in Gainesville and last night she back in hospital in Brookefield Fla with a small brain stroke that the med causing her getting the stroke. Staying at Spring Hills Fla for a while and might have to go back to Gainesville that they will have to transport my mother to Shand Hospital for futher testing. 24 hrs been a stressing day for me.


----------



## Annex

Damn sorry to hear that Mostdef69


----------



## Mostdef69

Mostdef69 said:


> Leaving tomorrow to Tampa Bay Fla for 5 days. Has to go for family emergency. My mother had a back surgery few week ago in Gainesville and last night she back in hospital in Brookefield Fla with a small brain stroke that the med causing her getting the stroke. Staying at Spring Hills Fla for a while and might have to go back to Gainesville that they will have to transport my mother to Shand Hospital for futher testing. 24 hrs been a stressing day for me.


got a phone call from the doctor just a minute ago......Right now she's having an echogram, caryatid artery test and a eeg.
From the MRI she had done last night she has some damage to the front lobe of her brain and she has pneumonia


----------



## Br1cK'd

My prayers are with you Mosdef


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69, so sorry to hear that. Your mother will be in all our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dougfresh

We'll all pray for your mom's mosdef. I know she'll be all right.


----------



## Woody

Man that sucks. My wife's GPs are both in Springhill Hospital and there is little chance that her Grandpa will ever leave. I might end up going down there too in the near future.

This is not the type of "Summit" we were thinking.

Thinking of you my Bro-heim.


----------



## Annex

Does anyone have suggestion for the next Avatars theme?


----------



## dougfresh

The Smurfs! Or well-known porn stars


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> The Smurfs! Or well-known porn stars


If we go with the smurfs I already have an avatar that I used to use.

Porn? What's that?!









MP


----------



## ddanc1984

Our prayers are with you and the family Mostdef.


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Our prayers are with you and the family Mostdef.


We are all thinking of and praying for your Mom, Mostdef.

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## Annex

Yeah lets go with SMURFS.


----------



## eddychecker

Just catching up while vacationing and I laughed hard and now I'm thinking about a friend. I hope all is well with your mom Mostdef.My family's prayers are with you.


----------



## Annex

I had to change my avatar cuz there's only one Gargamel...lol


----------



## dougfresh

<<---- papa smurf just got sum slow hizzle!


----------



## xriderx66

wait.. what we changing avatars to???!!?!$#!?$%?#@5


----------



## dougfresh

Please don't change your avatar xrider!lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

<---- Dances with Smurfs

God I love South Park


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> <<---- papa smurf just got sum slow hizzle!


Leave it to you to spin Smurfs and sex. lol

Feelin' smurfy now.

MP


----------



## xriderx66

hope this is good enough.


----------



## dougfresh

Xxxxxx-rider! Wowza! OKAFRESH1 YOU'RE BANNED FROM EVER CHANGING YOUR AVATAR AGAIN!!YOU MUST LEAVE IT!haha


----------



## Annex

yes xriderx good stuff.
I just started to change mine early cuz i wanted to be the one who got gargamel lol


----------



## Annex

Dougfresh I always liked that pic.


----------



## Woody

Brainy Smurf.

And I don't even have to change my avatar header. Ha!


----------



## ddanc1984

Man I'm really torn. The Vib is the shizzle with Zen/SubZero but every time I read the specs on the S3 that's hitting TMobile on the 21st, I get wood.


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> Man I'm really torn. The Vib is the shizzle with Zen/SubZero but every time I read the specs on the S3 that's hitting TMobile on the 21st, I get wood.


While getting wood from a phone is something we all have experienced... wtf lol
You can always come back and keep chatting. The only reason I'm on RootzWiki is this thread, and Zen/Subzero. No community i've ever been in is as much fun as this.
<3 u guys.
#fullonhomo


----------



## dougfresh

I'm dipping to the new g3! Don't let the door hit me in my ass! One problem though I fuc*ed T-Mobile so I cannot go back!







Unlocked is like$800


----------



## Annex

Damn doug what did you do?


----------



## dougfresh

Egh! Long story! Now I'm banned on T-Mobile and Sprint lol.


----------



## jaliscojorge

My prayers are with you and your family also mostdef69.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Egh! Long story! Now I'm banned on T-Mobile and Sprint lol.


BANNED? What the hell dude


----------



## dougfresh

Is all good in the hood! I pay $40 on simple mobile,beats $110 x 2 phones on tmo.


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> BANNED? What the hell dude


I went to prison for killing 8 people and I escaped,by the time I escaped I was past due so I killed a T-Mobile rep and now I'm banned


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> I went to prison for killing 8 people and I escaped,by the time I escaped I was past due so I killed a T-Mobile rep and now I'm banned


Oh, well that seems like a harsh punishment for only killing 8 people + a tmo rep (any carriers reps are NOT people)


----------



## Annex

Sounds like my story. I'm banned from walking into a couple phone places.... I was gonna ring someones neck.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... The only reason I'm on RootzWiki is this thread, and Zen/Subzero. No community i've ever been in is as much fun as this.
> <3 u guys.
> #fullonhomo


Exactly ... (except for the **** part). 

I was lurking over in the sh*t-colored pastures and came across some moron bitching at MP for linking to RW without a direct link to MP's battery mod thread here. Fricken idiot allegedly spent 15 minutes "searching" for the thread on RW, gave up, then starts frothing from his a** at MP. That completely incensed me!!









It's like a bastardized alternate universe over there ... compared to nothing but "Zen" over here (esp. this comical haven of a thread).









All'z I need is:
* Some good Br1cK'd'ified ICZen discussion
* MP dropping sum deep kernel knowledge about subZero
* Annex working his theming magic
* Any threads started by the Zen faithful (hit those 5 star ratings, ya'll)
* And just sum me & the Zen Crew time in the Zen Lounge

S'all good in the Zen Brotherhood ... luv all my Zen jigguz, mang!! 

( btw, "3" ... is that another Woodrubian linguistical perspective view of the word "boob"? )


----------



## jaliscojorge

Ha ha, papa Smurf is getting his Smurf on 
Had found one that was much more detailed but obviously couldn't use it.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## Woody

<3 is a sideways heart. X loves us, he really does. Text speak y'all.

Doug, I was posting something along these lines last night and I got an SQL error (anyone else getting these). I agree with you on the steep $800 price but I am betting if we wait until XMas, something newer will come out (New Nexus maybe) and the GS3 will drop in price much like the GNex did. That is what I am hoping anyways. Don't forget that the GS2 was/is not all it was hyped up to be. Not saying that the GS3 will be a tank or anything but let the bugs get worked out and the imperfections release (GS2 screen issues







).


----------



## ddanc1984

I won't jump on the S3 immediately because I want the price to settle some and be able to get some feedback from the early adopters. I figure the price will be initially high just as always then drop as Woody said probably between Halloween and TG as the Christmas shopping season starts. That's one of the usual times when the carriers start running deals to poach from the others.

Plus by that time the new iPhux 5 will be out and the competition for customers will be greater so that should help the S3 price point.


----------



## Annex

ddanc1984 said:


> I won't jump on the S3 immediately because I want the price to settle some and be able to get some feedback from the early adopters. I figure the price will be initially high just as always then drop as Woody said probably between Halloween and TG as the Christmas shopping season starts. That's one of the usual times when the carriers start running deals to poach from the others.
> 
> Plus by that time the new iPhux 5 will be out and the competition for customers will be greater so that should help the S3 price point.


Yeah my upgrade is Sept. 26th I think. The price will be a little lower then.


----------



## Woody

Rant ON!!

I effin' HATE CRAIG's LIST. I never use it but maybe once every few years. I had this guy going to sell me a Vibe for $125. Texted him all week and we were supposed to meet yesterday but he cancelled b/c he had class (college is still in). No problem. We then schedule to meet today at 12 and he texts me at 11:30 saying that he is almost here (donwtown Cincinnati) and he is trying to find a place to park. No big deal, I give him 4-5 lots and tell him that I can still meet him. Tries to push it off a few times and I finally responded that if he wants to make this sale, he has to be here within the hour (Woodrube plays hardball). Texted me back that he would find some place to park but wanted to meet somewhere else. So I sent him one back asking when and where. (of course, my radar is up now). He sends me this location (that is walkable for me) but it is a park with trees and little foot traffic. Sure we are in downtown, so it isn't like he was asking me to meet him in a dark ally, but still come on. I texted him back and said that I'll pass and that the tree and situation are both shady. He replied cordially but "shady?"

At least I can say that this person did a few things for me. First he was nice and coridal the whole time (goes a long way in my book). Second, if I met him in the park with the trees, s/he was either going to 1sell me the phone, 2 suck me off or 3 beat my a$$ and take my money. Third, just reaffirmed my deep hatred for CL and gave me another 3-5 year blackout period for that place.

Rant OFF!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Wow that sounds like you where going to get jacked up! I've been lucky selling and buying a few things on CL...When I'm selling I usually met them at my house since I have the house surrounded by cameras and I always have BetsyIII ready to put a hot one in someone's forehead! Yeah Woods, always meet at a very busy public place like 7-eleven, Walmart, MacDonalds,etc or even at a bank because they cannot have an excuse of not having the funds.


----------



## manus ferrera

Damn fresh cameras around your house where do you live

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Lol I live in a good area!Why not have a little more peace of mind...I could check on the house with my Vib or T.Prime from anywhere... With this Zombie Apocalypse coming, gotta be prepared cuz I like my face,ears,etc.....


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> With this Zombie Apocalypse coming, gotta be prepared cuz I like my face,ears,etc.....


Sitting at my desk at work and this made me laugh out loud. Non of the LOL crap.


----------



## dougfresh

I just saw this on gizmodo lol I'm getting 20,000 of them
http://m.gizmodo.com/5916803/fear-not-these-official-zombie-bullets-will-save-us-from-the-apocalypse


----------



## dougfresh

This is the Galaxy 3 we need guys!!!Shut up and take my MONEY http://m.engadget.com/2012/06/08/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-on-sk-telecom-mixes-2gb-of-ram-and-quad-core/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> I just saw this on gizmodo lol I'm getting 20,000 of them
> http://m.gizmodo.com...-the-apocalypse


Did you read the comments below that? They are two guys talking about the differences between Zombie bullets and hollow points.


----------



## Annex

LOL

I had to throw the LOL in there.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> With this Zombie Apocalypse coming, gotta be prepared...


Call of Duty, it's taught me everything I need to know. When the zombies start busting through your windows press and hold square, if you do it correctly boards should start nailing themselves up, blocking the opening. Another thing to keep in mind is to always keep a few grand in your back pocket! You never know when you may run across a shotgun or AK-47 hanging up on the wall or an elevator (that for some reason costs $2,000 to use). Lastly, if you have a knife it takes two stabs to kill, one won't do anything, it must be two!

... See, video games teach life lessons!


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Call of Duty, it's taught me everything I need to know. When the zombies start busting through your windows press and hold square,
> 
> ... See, video games teach life lessons!


Hahaha! Funny as hell n00b! Be careful in Miami, I heard people are eating faces and eyeballs and ears down there! It's going to a big party on Saturday night when Boston gets there ass whooped again and lebron scores 55 points and d wade 40 points!!!!!!!!!!!! Miami-Wade County


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Hahaha! Funny as hell n00b! Be careful in Miami, I heard people are eating faces and eyeballs and ears down there! It's going to a big party on Saturday night when Boston gets there ass whooped again and lebron scores 55 points and d wade 40 points!!!!!!!!!!!! Miami-Wade County


Actually I'm in Miami as we speak... but the only zombie-like thing I've seen so far was some drunk stumbling along the sidewalk and the only thing that's killing me is the outrageous traffic. Haha.

Miami gonna haul in dat victory fo' shore. Woot, woot!! Miami-Wade County baby!!


----------



## Woody

"Care for a cup of coffee Doug?"
"Nah, I'm good"


----------



## dougfresh

Lol stay away from the palmetto expressway and I-95 northbound from downtown Miami to the golden glades interchange at this time!I used to do sales and service for a cash register/POS company in doral and I used to travel all day in the tri-county area! Hair Pulling Experience fo' sho'


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> "Care for a cup of coffee Doug?"
> "Nah, I'm good"
> View attachment 25987


Lol!! That cup of caffeine is a one-two punch! I like that.


----------



## Annex

Woodrube said:


> "Care for a cup of coffee Doug?"
> "Nah, I'm good"
> View attachment 25987


I actually have that cup... I really need to go home and take a pic of it.....
BTW I hate my avatar now.  I like Dougfresh's


----------



## dougfresh

Annex change it bro! You need a shade of blue. What's that gibberish on top of your avatar!Wy??
I think I used to have this avatar either on xda or here @ RW for the longest time.


----------



## Annex

Yeah I remember. Yeah I'm gonna change it until I find a good blue avatar


----------



## xriderx66

Ahh.. Annex, Have you perhaps seen V for Vendetta (who hasn't) 
LOVE that movie!


----------



## Annex

Not to sound dumb, or boring.... but I haven't. 
I just like the mask. My face is usually stuck on the computer or the phone...lol


----------



## xriderx66

Annex said:


> Not to sound dumb, or boring.... but I haven't.
> I just like the mask. My face is usually stuck on the computer or the phone...lol


Well, You need to go see it. It's not one of those action movies, or the comedy. It's a classical, and you will learn the meaning behind the mask, Guy Fawkes.


----------



## Annex

I'm back on the weeks avatar theme


----------



## Annex

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Guy Fawkes. is that the guy I had a pic of?[/background]


----------



## xriderx66

Annex said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Guy Fawkes. is that the guy I had a pic of?[/background]


Not exactly, but the mask resembles his actions.


----------



## Annex

Oh, thats cool.


----------



## dougfresh

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Do05PQRO1UW4&v=o05PQRO1UW4&gl=US
Damn just go down a few videos to the Miami zombie prank!


----------



## xriderx66

I think I like old Andy much better, but then again they had to change it since Andy is Google's symbol.


----------



## dougfresh

It's funny how the zombie video prank is in the same category as the new cm9 bootanimation!
I just saw a gruesome one of the man's face! Warning guys/girls


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> It's funny how the zombie video prank is in the same category as the new cm9 bootanimation!
> I just saw a gruesome one of the man's face! Warning guys/girls
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


Oh yeah, saw that a while ago.
He ate one of his eyes too ugh... people disgust me.
Is he alive? Critical condition?
If that was me, I honestly would not want to live.


----------



## dougfresh

Agreed I read that plastic surgeons could do some miracles to him and he'll be alright but I'm sure the guy has a major mental trauma.. . Can you imagine that shit.. OK last gruesome link to a blog about it http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2012/05/miami_cannibal.php these are still pics warning!!


----------



## xriderx66

Just wondering, in this case, is he just unconscious? or is he able to see everything right now? 
Man I feel really bad for him.
Damn emotions.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

That's some sick stuff. You know what's worse? Although lawmakers are scrambling to make this drug (the kind the "Miami Zombie" took) an illegal substance, in most states the drug known as "Bath Salts" are perfectly legal. Also, there are other reports similar to the Miami incident ranging from Louisiana to Maryland and all the way across the country to good ol' Cali.

The Zombies are coming, but I'm prepared... Cause I've got my finger firmly on







.


----------



## lapdog01

Greetings From Puerto Rico Zen Bros. Thought I would drop a line while havin breakfast at the pool .

@ mostdef69 Prayin for your Mom. Me and the Fam. Best to Her

This place is NICE. Doin the deep sea fishing on Monday. Been in the rainforest (cool ) All the watersports, took the bicardi distillery tour, have eaten all in sight. 
Lookin for Zombie Bullets before parasailing. You guys stay Zen ......lappy


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> ...Puerto Rico...


You're in Puerto Rico?! I'm honestly jealous. I have a mission for you, if possible, find a tour guide that will take into the National Forest "El Yunque". Once there you must search for the Coquí. I've included a link in case you didn't know what it is. This frog is endemic to the island and if removed it will die shortly after. If you find time and you're not raided by Zombies, you should try and see if you can see one in person. It has been a dream of mine to see the Coquí in person. My grandmother (who's from PR) gave me a stuffed animal of one when I was very little.

Here's the stuffed animal:









Here's the real one:


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Rant ON!!
> 
> I effin' HATE CRAIG's LIST. I never use it but maybe once every few years. I had this guy going to sell me a Vibe for $125. Texted him all week and we were supposed to meet yesterday but he cancelled b/c he had class (college is still in). No problem. We then schedule to meet today at 12 and he texts me at 11:30 saying that he is almost here (donwtown Cincinnati) and he is trying to find a place to park. No big deal, I give him 4-5 lots and tell him that I can still meet him. Tries to push it off a few times and I finally responded that if he wants to make this sale, he has to be here within the hour (Woodrube plays hardball). Texted me back that he would find some place to park but wanted to meet somewhere else. So I sent him one back asking when and where. (of course, my radar is up now). He sends me this location (that is walkable for me) but it is a park with trees and little foot traffic. Sure we are in downtown, so it isn't like he was asking me to meet him in a dark ally, but still come on. I texted him back and said that I'll pass and that the tree and situation are both shady. He replied cordially but "shady?"
> 
> At least I can say that this person did a few things for me. First he was nice and coridal the whole time (goes a long way in my book). Second, if I met him in the park with the trees, s/he was either going to 1sell me the phone, 2 suck me off or 3 beat my a$$ and take my money. Third, just reaffirmed my deep hatred for CL and gave me another 3-5 year blackout period for that place.
> 
> Rant OFF!!!


I'd have been packing a 9 in either case...lol.


----------



## yosup

Wussup Zen Party People ...

Damn, I got some catching up to do. Speed skimmed thru some posts and got something about a Rob Zombie concert at doug's house, where spy cameras are searching for horny endangered frogs doin it doggie-style while Woodrube goes NY Undercover on some punks. ( ... maybe I should go back & re-read da stuffz ... ) 



lapdog01 said:


> ... Doin the deep sea fishing on Monday ...


What are you fishing for? It's been a while since I've done any deep sea fishing. All I remember is having seriously sore forearms/biceps and bruised lower abdomen (from the butt of the fishing pole anchored near my junk).

Come back with a Guiness World Record, homie!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Bought a phone off Craigslist about a month ago, spooky, met at the mall, it was some wack chick who sold me an unrooted Vib for 130.00,great shape and was probly hot. We had a craigslist shooting in Tulsa last week on a lapptop sale, so that was my last Craiglist deal.


----------



## yosup

Tibbs ... Foxtrot ALPHA!! Zen party in full effect now. Over. 

Considering all the twisted minds in this world, Craigslist is definitely a gold mine for them - esp. if you let them into your house trying to sell an old $10 VCR. Great way to case a place in advance.

I remember once upon a time looking to rent a room on Craigslist. There was an ad that started off with a photo of the actual chic (hot MILF) who owned the place. Lol. And it wasn't a studio real-estate ad headshot either. Then a few shots of her plush condo. The ad copy briefly mentioned the home specs, but then went on about how she appreciated good "companionship" and was very "open minded" to special living arrangements. Can't remember it verbatim, but it was rather overt & obvious.

Tempting as it was ... the last thing I wanted was waking up every morning dressed in leather with a plastic gag in my mouth and a beta file manager shoved up the boudoir. Sum crazy sheit out there.


----------



## sugartibbs

How come I have these lame mall ghost stories, and you have the leather spanky Penthouse fourum anecdotes? Man, I gotta step my game up.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> How come I have these lame mall ghost stories, and you have the leather spanky Penthouse fourum anecdotes? Man, I gotta step my game up.


Leather spanky ... lol. xrider will like that one.


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> You're in Puerto Rico?! I'm honestly jealous. I have a mission for you, if possible, find a tour guide that will take into the National Forest "El Yunque". Once there you must search for the Coquí. I've included a link in case you didn't know what it is. This frog is endemic to the island and if removed it will die shortly after. If you find time and you're not raided by Zombies, you should try and see if you can see one in person. It has been a dream of mine to see the Coquí in person. My grandmother (who's from PR) gave me a stuffed animal of one when I was very little.
> 
> Here's the stuffed animal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the real one:


Don't need to go to Puerto Rico for that. We got those loud little bastardy in parts of Hawaii. lol

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Leather spanky ... lol. xrider will like that one.


 Send me the link of that Craigslist milf. ..
I'll like her for sure.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Second, if I met him in the park with the trees, s/he was either going to 1sell me the phone, 2 suck me off or 3 beat my a$$ and take my money ...


Lol. Scary times we live in. You really never know when shit's gonna go down.

A friend of mine got jumped in a crowded residential area (lined w/condos) of Chicago (east part of Rogers Park) late at night. He parked his car and started walking down the street. Saw 3 college aged kids approaching, so he moved over to the give them room to pass. Next thing he knows he's pushed deep into some bushes and just getting pummeled from all directions. Since he's on his back (with no leverage to get back up) all he can do is flail his fists wildly and hope he's making solid contact. Finally, he gets a death grip on one of the dude's larynx and clocks another in the face a few times clean. Then someone comes out with a huge ass barking dog and starts yelling at these punks. The 3 f*ckers then disperse ... but in different directions. No theft - despite carrying a laptop (in a new leather attache), 2 smart phones, wallet, and his car keys. The police mentioned there had been multiple reports in that area re. violence targeted at Asian males. Punk bitches. He called me that night, and all I wanted to do was ram someone into a wall. Had no clue tho where to even start to look for them. Felt so useless that I couldn't have his back and find the little sh*ts.

Another friend was about to get into his car parked in a corporate parking garage (in San Francisco), when he felt an arm around his neck ... then the cold edge if a knife blade. The guy demanded his wallet, so he immediately obliged. Nothing he could do there in that position and tricky to try & fight back with a knife on your neck.


----------



## nedlog

xriderx66 said:


> Send me the link of that Craigslist milf. ..
> I'll like her for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting avatar xriderx66!!


----------



## Woody

Reds and Tigers nutted at 2-2. I love that my boys love baseball.


----------



## sugartibbs

I always thought you were a Reds fan....Live large while you can, My red..Birds will break your heart....again. Baseball is America in its own way now, for us peeps over 35.


----------



## dougfresh

The Sugar Man is back in town! Good shit! Welcome back to the hood!


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> I always thought you were a Reds fan....Live large while you can, My red..Birds will break your heart....again. Baseball is America in its own way now, for us peeps over 35.


We are now mortal enemies (while ball season on) jk. Cards always come back and screw things up for us.

Reds are my home team but have been a Yankees fan since I was a kid. I was 8 and had a pitcher for the Yanks living on my right side and an O-lineman for the Eagles on my left. Had a hero complex when i was young.


----------



## xriderx66

Am I the only non-baseball fan here?


----------



## sugartibbs

Mortal enemies yes, only on the field... Then you tell me in confidence your an AL Yankee fan... American League....Yankee.. They play softball in that league Oh man go to the bathroom and check yourself.. Are you a man? Do you know the difference? Ill write a sticky thread if necessary.Wood no..no...what happened out there? Did you ...nevermind...

Typical Cardinal Smack...St. Louis 7 Cleve 2 ...7th inning.

Rooting for people in your hood is always good...Okla has sent The Yankees a few good ones Mickey M.


----------



## xriderx66

Guys, ok, I have a idea for next weeks avatars....
SOUTH PARK/and/or/Fav. Comedy Cartoon Show


----------



## yosup

You mean next, next week? Lol, we're already on next week's avatar aren't we? Just started 3 days early. When's midget pornstar avatar week?


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> You mean next, next week? Lol, we're already on next week's avatar aren't we? Just started 3 days early. When's midget pornstar avatar week?


Oh yeah... forgot about that... tell me again why we changed to smurfs like 5 days bearlier?
Oh yeah now I remember.. Damn you annex and your persuasion skills.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup easy for you, poppa smuph on steriods w/whoe(we dont pronounce the ..r..in ok), avatar heaven..dude all nite hd wall search!!!Ill drag sumphin home youll see...


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey sugar, what you got against my Yankees there buddy???

This coming from a Cardinals fan?? A Cardinals fan?? I can understand why you're so upset, I'd be pretty upset if I was a Cardinals fan too. I have pity for you, being on the outside looking in is a tough spot most of the time.

You know its all in good fun my friend, let the trash talk begin!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Xrider, trust me, I likeyou but, thats not a smurph, close but your doing better, smurphs are in the cartoon sec. not the porn sec. shes that off green but probly cant spell smurf, not that thats important in real life, but your online with your peers, put on a show,...


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Hey sugar, what you got against my Yankees there buddy???
> 
> This coming from a Cardinals fan?? A Cardinals fan?? I can understand why you're so upset, I'd be pretty upset if I was a Cardinals fan too. I have pity for you, being on the outside looking in is a tough spot most of the time.
> 
> You know its all in good fun my friend, let the trash talk begin!
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Because your Yankees are overpriced bloatware!! I believe my TB Rays are in first place??


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry Brick"d I was watchin the Cards vs Cleveland and got a little carried away, I played and will always love baseball.Sometimes you talk a little too much smack....

Sometimes ..I..Talk a little too much smack... misspell..


----------



## sugartibbs

Douggie, total disrespect...you earned it ..but its the age old question... If this is victory, is our hand large enough to hold it , you"ve got tradition but its a long dog eat dog summer season... while Im still popular could you update your twitter ice transparant mod, or tell me how? Its the best!


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Sorry Brick"d I was watchin the Cards vs Cleveland and got a little carried away, I played and will always love baseball.Sometimes you talk a little too much smack....
> 
> Sometimes ..I..Talk a little too much smack... misspell..


I love the smacktalk bro (see above), its all in good fun with me. I can take it as well as I put it out there. Let it roll.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

Who cares about over-the-hill players with a descending organizations.. Right now I'm drinking some Presidentes and watching my Heat in a absolute nail biter!!!!!!! Afterwards I'm watching Manny Paciao whoop sum low life azz... Brick, people don't always have the best taste,but I still love ya lmao.


----------



## Woody

Thank God there are no BoSox fans around here. If there was, I would have 2 words for them. Bill Buckner. Or maybe 3, Aaron "F-n" Boone.

B, I got a picture from the 2003 WS against the Marlins that we lost but it us right behind homeplate and the teams are on the lines. Pretty sweet. I actually have it as my desktop at work. I'll pull it of my external hdd and loss it later on for you.



dougfresh said:


> Afterwards I'm watching Manny Paciao whoop sum low life azz...


I think it is awesome he pushed his fight back til after the game.


----------



## eddychecker

Devils holding the kings off.

* Task for Devils is simple: Survive*
*
Saturday, 06.09.2012 / 1:09 PM / Devils vs Kings - 2012 Stanley Cup Final*
* Shawn P. Roarke - NHL.com Senior Managing Editor*



* FAN POLL: GAME 5*

* Will the Kings end the Cup Final tonight?*



Absolutely:







51.32%
No way:







48.68%

*NEWARK, N.J.* -- Nothing changes for these New Jersey Devils until they are told they can't play any more this season.
Each day, they show up at the appointed time at the appropriate place -- be it for practice, game or team function -- with the singular focus of extending the campaign one more day.
"We just want to win Game 5, That's all we can control," Devils captain Zach Parise said at the morning skate Saturday before Game 5 at Prudential Center (8 p.m. ET, NBC, CBC, RDS).


----------



## sugartibbs

Heres the deal, get past granpa smurph Celtics, you get the "We are the thunder" too young to care okies......oooohhhh


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Thank God there are no BoSox fans around here. If there was, I would have 2 words for them. Bill Buckner. Or maybe 3, Aaron "F-n" Boone.
> 
> B, I got a picture from the 2003 WS against the Marlins that we lost but it us right behind homeplate and the teams are on the lines. Pretty sweet. I actually have it as my desktop at work. I'll pull it of my external hdd and loss it later on for you.
> 
> I think it is awesome he pushed his fight back til after the game.


Yup Manny must be a Heat fan..mia is on top!!


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Heres the deal, get past granpa smurph Celtics, you get the "We are the thunder" too young to care okies......oooohhhh


Bro ! If it's the Celtics win then the Thunder wins in 6....If Miami pulls though, it's Miami in a sweep.Holla


----------



## sugartibbs

Manny is a puncher polotician, Money Mayweather is a boxer in prison....Pac cant touch him.... shitttttt


----------



## sugartibbs

Dougie we'll see, its our time...your still wrestlin with granpa...are you done yet/ with the ole folks?


----------



## dougfresh

Update Mia v Boston is sick,.....11 points


----------



## dougfresh

Let's Go Heat Let's Go Heat Lets Go Heat Let's Go Heat Let's Go Heat Let's Go Heat


----------



## sugartibbs

Cmon your goin get worked in the Thunder Dome...


----------



## dougfresh

Beat it Sugar!Your boys ain't got shit!


----------



## sugartibbs

I love people that beat old people, ESPN tough, come to our house, we gonna whoop that candy assssss.


----------



## dougfresh

Oohh myyy god Manny Pac won 10 of 12 rounds.....and they gave it to Bradley. I will never see boxing again! Watch espn.BS


----------



## yosup

Wtf? Just checked on the hoops score and didn't realize the Geriatrics got blown out. Thought it was a close game at half-time. Overall, not bad for a bunch of NBA "old timers" (by prof sports stds).

Go Thunder!! Make the Heat lose "not one ... not two ... not three" ... but four times (d'fresh & N00B, still got luv for ya homies). Then ditch OK, and bring that shit back to Seattle (sorry Tibbs). Mofoz shoulda been wearing green. 

( GO SONICS, motha-f...







)


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Wtf? Just checked on the hoops score and didn't realize the Geriatrics got blown out. Thought it was a close game at half-time. Overall, not bad for a bunch of NBA "old timers" (by prof sports stds).
> 
> Go Thunder!! Make the Heat lose not one ... not two ... not three ... but four times. Then ditch OK, and bring that shit back to Seattle. Mofoz shoulda been wearing green.
> 
> ( GO SONICS, motha-f...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


OK my former friend&#8230;Ill bet you my vibrant pink slips.Fox Trot!


----------



## dougfresh

Seattle will have to wait another 23 years cuz of MJ...


----------



## dougfresh

I'm curious on sugartibbs githhub! Humm.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I'm curious on sugartibbs githhub! Humm.


Interesting ... I wonder what phantom build he's got cooking??


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> I love people that beat old people, ESPN tough, come to our house, we gonna whoop that candy assssss.


Miami Zombies lmoa...Take yo shit back.. I'll rephrase Miami Zenbies


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Am I the only non-baseball fan here?


X ... Baseball and soccer are two sports where it definitely helps to have played them to really appreciate the game. Otherwise, it's probably boring to watch.

Baseball's obviously got all that legendary history (& misfortunes), the mad statistics craze in overdrive, and the long-ass season making it much more "accessible" to witness live (than other major prof sports).

For me, I just luv the game-within-the-game. That chess match between pitcher & hitter at every at bat. How to manage the count. Do I throw in or out, high or low? Can I make him bite early on an off-speed pitch? Or do I have the balls to send the high heat? Should I back him off the plate with "Mr. Snappy"? So many possibilities.

It's a wonder anyone can swing a heavy wooden bat in time to hit a small little ball coming at you at 90-95+ mph!! Whether you can swing it real smooth like Ken Griffey, Jr. (sorry, Wood, I don't know my Reds) or jack one into the Sombrero Galaxy like Big Mac (wit da juice & all), it's a mechanical art form.

There's just too much to list & luv about the game. Maybe try out some video games at least to get a feel for the sport. Lol.


----------



## dougfresh

You just like sun flower seeds


----------



## yosup

I'd settle for Corn Nuts ... but I ain't sharing with Mostdef69 unless he brings his own Lysol and a change of underwear.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Thank God there are no BoSox fans around here. If there was, I would have 2 words for them. Bill Buckner ...


That Bill Buckner debacle was embarrassing for any baseball fan. No nookie for him.


----------



## dougfresh

Isn't bill buckner the dude that hit a hr a won the WS for some team?


----------



## dougfresh

The braves??


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Isn't bill buckner the dude that hit a hr a won the WS for some team?


Maybe you're thinking of Kirk Gibson (Dodgers v. A's) or Kirby Puckett (Twins v. Braves)?

Here's the Bill Buckner footage with the full buildup.
* At-bat starts @ 1:50. Buckner's error is around 2:00 mark.


----------



## yosup

Did the avatar theme change to 70's / 80's dynamic duo's??


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Did the avatar theme change to 70's / 80's dynamic duo's??


Dynamic duos? Oh, I got one in mind. lol

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!

EDIT: Mine is up! lmao


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Dynamic duos? Oh, I got one in mind. lol
> MP
> --
> EDIT: Mine is up! lmao


Yikes!! Definitely wasn't expecting that one, MP. Hahahaha.


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> Did the avatar theme change to 70's / 80's dynamic duo's??


Apparently so.

Is Dave there?

B, here is that picture from the Stadium in the 2003 WS


----------



## dougfresh

Haha MP' s avatar is hilarious!Nice one's Yosup and Woody!!!!


----------



## nedlog

yosup said:


> Yikes!! Definitely wasn't expecting that one, MP. Hahahaha.


Lmfao! !


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> You're in Puerto Rico?! I'm honestly jealous. I have a mission for you, if possible, find a tour guide that will take into the National Forest "El Yunque". Once there you must search for the Coquí.


N00B.. We had already toured El Yunque before your post. My wife is BIG time into birds, so naturally that was the focus. We were told about the Coqui, but unfortunately, I didnt see the little guy.

@ yosup

Fishing for Marlin tommorrow. I am excited for my Sons. I suck at fishing...couldn't get a bite from a shark if I swam in chum. This will be my fourth attempt... I am 0 for 3

Nice Avatars guys. Mr Psycho and Wood esp.

@ dougfresh....congrats to the heat







That hurt to say

Anyway outta here tuesday afternoon. Today the wife, daughter in law and my two daughters are shopping....good thing the tix are already purchased. I am heading out to snorkle. Keep the Zen chatter going







lappy


----------



## nedlog

I'm more of a hockey fan but my Av's didn't do well, but the Cup is heating up.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Three things:

1. You guys are killing me, I just had to read through about 3-5 pages to get caught up. Why must you guys post so much?!









2. Heat are on fire Doug! Woot, woot!

3. @lapdog; That's cool, but it's to bad you didn't get to see the Coquí. Still, I hope you enjoying your trip.









#Sent from my ice cold Vibrant.#


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Three things:
> 
> 1. You guys are killing me, I just had to read through about 3-5 pages to get caught up. Why must you guys post so much?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Heat are on fire Doug! Woot, woot!
> 
> 3. @lapdog; That's cool, but it's to bad you didn't get to see the Coquí. Still, I hope you enjoying your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Sent from my ice cold Vibrant.#


But did he HEAR the Coqui? Those little jet engines. lol

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## dougfresh

I can't stop laughing at MPs avatar..Genius!


----------



## xriderx66

ALLLLLLLLLRIGHTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> I'm more of a hockey fan but my Av's didn't do well, but the Cup is heating up.


Yeah it was a tough season for us on the ice, I could barely watch.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

. . .​


----------



## ddanc1984

For my avatar I went with the ultimate SNL bit ever done....lol. RIP JB.

Edit: My favorite episode. Trivia: The only episode of SNL that had a broadcast delay....because they had Richard Pryor on....lol.

http://www.myspace.com/video/saturday-night-live/samurai-hotel/21061975


----------



## yosup

Microsoft forced to apologize for penis song
http://www.slashgear...-song-10233068/


> Lyrics that appeared on large video screens included:
> "The words MICRO and SOFT don't apply to my penis."


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... B, here is that picture from the Stadium in the 2003 WS


Great photo, dude!! Something about being squeezed in like sardines when the crowd just explodes ... and you can't help but wanna grab the person next to you and just give 'em a bear hug!! Luv that stuff.









( x ... I'll keep an eye out for that condo MILF the next time I'm at a game. I'll get her digits for ya. Hehe )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @ yosup
> Fishing for Marlin tommorrow. I am excited for my Sons. I suck at fishing...couldn't get a bite from a shark if I swam in chum. This will be my fourth attempt... I am 0 for 3


The last fishing charter I took, the skipper kept squirting stuff from a bottle into the bait. When asked what the hell that stuff was, he turned the bottle over and you clearly see a label with the name: "*BUTT JUICE*"!!









( ... if you dare, ask for it by name ... !! )


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Microsoft forced to apologize for penis song
> http://www.slashgear...-song-10233068/


that is TOO funny!!!!


----------



## xriderx66

Guys, I am here on this sad sad day, that a hacker decided to hack the beautiful Snooki's phone and found nudes.
Please gentlemen, control your orgasms.
http://gizmodo.com/5917210/snookis-cellphone-gets-hacked-naked-pictures-get-leaked-your-eyeballs-get-hurt
SFW


----------



## Annex

I thought you said nudes...
I want to see the real ones.


----------



## xriderx66

Annex said:


> I thought you said nudes...
> I want to see the real ones.


dafuq
I'm not linking u to some snooki nudes bro, I haven't even seen them, and I would prefer it If I never did...
that orange rat...........


----------



## dougfresh

Anyone has surfed through the Goo app and went into the compatible roms and seen Team Broccoli vibrant one?? It's based of aopk and themed with some extras... I'm curious. Hmm


----------



## xriderx66

Strangest dream tonight...
Some important dude was calling me but my phone wouldn't recieve his call because of a weird ROM I had, and so he calls my brother and tells him that this is the last time he's going to call, and so i immedentially go on RootzWiki and download the latest ICZen
and then I wake up...


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> Strangest dream tonight...
> Some important dude was calling me but my phone wouldn't recieve his call because of a weird ROM I had, and so he calls my brother and tells him that this is the last time he's going to call, and so i immedentially go on RootzWiki and download the latest ICZen
> and then I wake up...


Those bath salts do a number on you brotha! Stick with cannabis lol lmoa... I just flashed the Broccoli rom and ehh, it's all right! It's aopk and pcb theme! Big deal move on..To zen, but I forgot to nandroid.Sucks for me.


----------



## Annex

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Just updated the Honeycomb theme to 1.8.1 with the help of Br1ck'd.... I'm currently out of town for the week [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]But go download that beast [/background]


----------



## sugartibbs

Snookie noods=oh the humanity,,again, she passed throough ok years ago, nice avatar annex, cool..

Afraid of posting cool hd art,, Im from Red Okla


----------



## sugartibbs

Im on board... slap before type


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Those bath salts do a number on you brotha! Stick with cannabis lol lmoa... I just flashed the Broccoli rom and ehh, it's all right! It's aopk and pcb theme! Big deal move on..To zen, _*but I forgot to nandroid.*_Sucks for me.


Been There,
Done That!


----------



## sugartibbs

Bath Salts, once and for all for us stupid okies, what are they??? sorry to be a dork, but I dont wanna get tasted, unless its a nevemind...


----------



## dougfresh

Are you sure Your not on Bath Salts FOXTROT ALPHA!Lol.
Google it and you'll know


----------



## sugartibbs

I only reply to the mothership, Google is our human front... Dougie .. sorry marinate your ankle.Maybe an onion..


----------



## sugartibbs

Fava Beans and a Mello Chainti


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Fava Beans and a Mello Chainti


Now that's what I call extra strength laxative!!! For dessert throw in sum gummy bears!!!Oo boy


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha, Ha, love the we gotta live zombie lead.. But hey who doesn"t love a good ghost story?Silence of the Lambs started it all!,


----------



## sugartibbs

Did you hear the Japan story,... ouch


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> I only reply to the mothership, Google is our human front... Dougie .. sorry marinate your ankle.Maybe an onion..


Google is the Mothership! Marinate my ankle with onions,hmm would probably be soothing but my girl would not come near me for6 days!Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

In the real world, Brotha can you do me a transparant twitter update, Its the best, its the killa, home dog ect..ect..


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry I thought onions would be an upgrade for your home girl....snap...!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Twitter is for bitches!! Don't always social chat but when I do I use Dos Equis


----------



## sugartibbs

Do you want me on suspension again, Okay Im goood, thanx for all you done for me..I dont often drink beer but when I do....Dos Horshit, gimme a 24 pack of Molsom Ice and Katy Bar the doors...


----------



## Mostdef69

It fricken hot in Gainesville Florida. 103 degree. Going back to Spring Hill Florida tomorrow. Can't wait to go back home Wednesday. My mom is doing OK. Thank you for all your support. BTW GO GATOR MEN BASEBALL! Tomorrow taking my 2 year old son to Clearwater beach he never see a beach before. He super exciting.


----------



## eddychecker

Great news Mostdef! I hope she continues to get better.


----------



## eddychecker

What is the big deal about zombies lately? My son talks about "gunning up" for the zombie apocalypse, what the hell is he talking about? BTW, I am gunned up just in case. ;')


----------



## sugartibbs

#gator baseball, go glad to hear your mom is ok, thats great, OK got eliminated today, but I hope all is well with you. Rock On!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Eddy... you got a monkey on your back, and comin from sugartibbs... ouch.


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> ... My mom is doing OK. Thank you for all your support ...


Wonderful to hear, bro.


----------



## dougfresh

That's great to hear Mos. I knew she would get better. You said it, Tampa has been on fire! 96 degrees and 97% humidity which is da killa.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I thought you said nudes...
> I want to see the real ones.


Fuh realz. Disappointed wicha.


----------



## yosup

Big Dog KMc said:


> Are you sure Your not on Bath Salts FOXTROT ALPHA!Lol.


If your Bath Salts are labeled "LSD" ... they're probably not bath salts.


----------



## yosup

*Lamborghini reveals luxury Android smartphone, tablet*
http://www.androidau...e-tablet-94132/


> ... the justification for its huge *$2,750 price* comes in the form of the expensive materials used for its case, such as crocodile skin and gold ...


----------



## sugartibbs

If thats progress,,,, f...me can it email? or is it an ATM


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry Im a Sherlock type , but look at his ass grubbin fingerahhhcrap


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> If thats progress,,,, f...me can it email? or is it an ATM


As the battery drains ... so does your bank account.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> What is the big deal about zombies lately? My son talks about "gunning up" for the zombie apocalypse, what the hell is he talking about? BTW, I am gunned up just in case. ;')


eddy ... I'm right there with you. Need d'fresh or Tibbs to drop some knowledge on a bruhmang. What the hubbub is?


----------



## xriderx66

It's lower spec than our vibrant.
Not only would you have to be rich to buy that, but stupid too.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Zombies are just hungry. c,mon give it up, in Tulsa we just herd them like cattle and feed them the "pink slime" they behave after that and their women are good dancers so go hassle another minority, jeez, lois..


----------



## dougfresh

Hahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Woody

I have to say that I love these new avatars. Some of them remind me of when i was a kid in the late 70's and 80's. Stuff that was on TV before I was old enough to be out running the streets.


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, I love you like a brother,(that hates twitter), but its tombstone in OKC, were gonna run u like we did those damn texicans,, fasten your gulf stream im a widget t shirt, thunder uuuuppppp.....


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrube, I talkd smack cause I was wrong, we dont have the pitchin and u have Dunn Beware of Pittsburgh, they look lively,we have a new manager, and Carpenter aint comin back, But we have the last NL.World Series Ring....St. Louis....yeee hawwww


----------



## dougfresh

Tombstone Pizzas are DELICIOUS!! Andale, Andale, Arribbaa, Arribbaa!! Lalala! Lol. You're a trip brotha


----------



## dougfresh

I'll bet you my bath salts for your LSD! My Heat are going to put a serious WHOOP-ASS on your boyz. I'll give OKC 2 wins....Just to be polite to you Foxtrot


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> I have to say that I love these new avatars. Some of them remind me of when i was a kid in the late 70's and 80's. Stuff that was on TV before I was old enough to be out running the streets.


Agreed, Woodman!!

Was trying to think back to some of the early R-rated classics back in the day.
* Eddie Murphy's RAW
* Spring Break ( "... beers f'ing great!! ..."
* All the Cheech & Chong flix

And the all-time high school classic:
* Fast Times At Ridgemont High

Spicoli: "If I'm here and you're here ... doesn't it make it our time?"





xrider ... this one's for you (ie. you'll have to watch the movie to understand how this scene relates to you ... lol):
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqMIfeTc-CM


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup how can you forget about Porkies and Revenge of the Nerds.. Back to School also was the shizzle.


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Woodrube, I talkd smack cause I was wrong, we dont have the pitchin and u have Dunn Beware of Pittsburgh, they look lively,we have a new manager, and Carpenter aint comin back, But we have the last NL.World Series Ring....St. Louis....yeee hawwww


Pirates are having flashbacks of the "We are family" days with Willie Stargell. Who'd ever think they would be tied for first let alone over 500.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup how can you forget about Porkies and Revenge of the Nerds.. Back to School also was the shizzle.


Lol ... tru dat!! I'll blame the brain lapse on the bath salts.


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Yosup how can you forget about Porkies and Revenge of the Nerds.. Back to School also was the shizzle.


We've got BUSH! lol

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## dougfresh

MP , It seems that Linaro is compatible with our Cortex A8 CPUs. Scope it : http://www.linaro.org/news/release/latest-linaro-gcc-toolchain-release-supports-full-range-of-arm-cortex-a-processors/en/ this would be sweet if DD has time to look at it


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> MP , It seems that Linaro is compatible with our Cortex A8 CPUs. Scope it : http://www.linaro.or...-processors/en/ this would be sweet if DD has time to look at it


I think this only covers the Linaro Toolchains that are used for compiling the code. While these may be optimized, I think some extra Linaro code merged with the Android source is really required for the huge performance increases. So far, I only see OMAP4 and Exynos 4+ mentioned. If you look at the Linaro Android releases, they're only for specific boards, or processors (eg. TI Panda, Origen, etc.) I think the only phone capable of running Linaro Android is the Galaxy Nexus, and I believe it still needs some work.

I've already tried using the 4.6 and 4.7 Linaro Toolchains to compile my kernel, and it errors out pretty quickly. It seems like Linaro may be enforcing more strict code requirements. Looks like there's gonna have to be code cleanups and stuff first.

A couple of days ago, Roman mentioned that Linaro code is coming to AOKP soon, possibly as early as the next build (39). However, he's only mentioned Maguro and Toro so far. So, if it were simply the toolchains, then I think CM9 and AOKP would have already included them.

We just have to keep watch, and stay hopeful. Since I'm an Optimistic Pessimist, I'm really not going to hold my breath for Galaxy S (Aries) support.

MP


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> Agreed, Woodman!!
> 
> Was trying to think back to some of the early R-rated classics back in the day.
> * Eddie Murphy's RAW
> * Spring Break ( "... beers f'ing great!! ..."
> * All the Cheech & Chong flix
> 
> And the all-time high school classic:
> * Fast Times At Ridgemont High
> 
> Spicoli: "If I'm here and you're here ... doesn't it make it our time?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xrider ... this one's for you (ie. you'll have to watch the movie to understand how this scene relates to you ... lol):
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqMIfeTc-CM


The scene with Phoebe made me realize how nice b00bies could be. Girls at my high school looked nothing like her.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks MP for your feedback bro, Arribba!


----------



## Br1cK'd

In case y'all missed it, here is Roman's take on Linaro


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/uwhy3/_/c4z8qvj


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> In case y'all missed it, here is Roman's take on Linaro
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/uwhy3/_/c4z8qvj%5B
> 
> Starting to seem like a "made you look" thing going on here with Linaro. Interesting. The autocorrect for Linaro was "Lunatic". Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> I tried building my kernel with Linaro TC 4.7.1, and shit won't even compile. I may just give up after looking a thread from Ezekeel. Performance gains/losses between compiling a kernel with different "optimized" TCs and the stock Google TC are so negligible. Any perceived benefit may simply be placebo.
> 
> The jury is still out on the ROM, though. But I'll leave that up to the REAL Devs.
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## sugartibbs

BOOM...BOOOM, BOOOOM THUNDER... OMG...LOL.. Did I just run over a MiamI fan... what are the odds on thAT boom, bOOOOm tHUNDER


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> BOOM...BOOOM, BOOOOM THUNDER... OMG...LOL.. Did I just run over a MiamI fan... what are the odds on thAT boom, bOOOOm tHUNDER


Ahh..haha lmao rotf lol..


----------



## sugartibbs

Talkin smack, always loved D wades Game.. Hes a Pros Pro..


----------



## dougfresh

<<<<<<-------- Foxtrot, you're gonna have nightmares about his guy


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Talkin smack, always loved D wades Game.. Hes a Pros Pro..


I'm wearing my D Wade Jersey as we speak


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> I'm wearing my D Wade Jersey as we speak


Time to gear up!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*LET'S DO THIS!!!*​


----------



## sugartibbs

Yeah I know, I f he steps up hes the key... But cmon westbrookis a wildcard he can help or hurt who knows


----------



## sugartibbs

How noob of you...


----------



## dougfresh

Noob I sent ya a PM


----------



## sugartibbs

-Oh man...the legend sent lil ol me a pm...THE LEGEND... Damn is he pissed? Miami? or indifferent? no Cant look, sorry


----------



## dougfresh

Bro your on a roll today Foxtrot Alpha! Hilarious


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Noob I sent ya a PM


Doug I sent ya a PM back... Put on yo' Heat $wag!


----------



## dougfresh

LET'S GO HEAT!!!LET'S GO HEAT!!!LET'S GO HEAT!! YEAH BABE
Noob what do you think?? Lol thanks a milli


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> LET'S GO HEAT!!!LET'S GO HEAT!!!LET'S GO HEAT!! YEAH BABE
> Noob what do you think?? Lol thanks a milli


Lookin' good!

*YOU MAD THUNDER FANS?*​*







*​*PROBLEM?*​


----------



## sugartibbs

damn, how inconsiquential can you be, not even my pm


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> *YOU MAD THUNDER FANS?*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*PROBLEM?*​


Yo I'm tripping out rotfl.That's epic!!


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar I'm busy, what's the score??


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

I may not be Sugar, but I can say that the Heat's victory is going to be as sweet as sugar!









Miami is in the lead, 58 - 53.


----------



## sugartibbs

Didnt say they werent good, but like yogie said it aintn over till its over


----------



## dougfresh

I know lol*** teasing sugar, but the shit is definitely getting deep.Go Heat


----------



## Mostdef69

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/

Sunset at Hudson beach florida today


----------



## dougfresh

Mosdef the link says it's forbidden,where u at?? By Frenchy's on CW.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my,,, is the $rth quarter important?


----------



## sugartibbs

mos def ??? did you show your wiener, banned?

Sorry, I l lovesaying wiener in mixed company


----------



## dougfresh

Your a crazy mo' fudger foxy!


----------



## sugartibbs

Tellme you didnt, all girls, Well hotties love weiner smack.. its a thunder thing


----------



## sugartibbs

Id never say anythng we only defended our homecourt, Im from OK traveled for work.. and Id like to see the ocean someday,, oh well...


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar,you've never seen the ocean? I know,I knowthe heat lost


----------



## lapdog01

Whatzup zennites. Back fromThe vacay...still no place like home. Glad to hear mostdef's Mom is ok..glad that the Thunder rolled...0-4 on deep sea fishing but my oldest son snagged a Marlin( 37 minute fight) and my youngest hooked a tuna. Gotta catch up on the threads, kernels, 1.8. 1 etc...see Sugartibbs has returned....nice. dougfresh and n00b ....its only game 1 peace and Zen to all...lap

sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

Ok guys, I'm jumping the gun in this but trying to catch up on the themes... Just released the Honeycomb 1.8.2
Don't flash till you get ICZEN 1.8.2


----------



## sugartibbs

Damn Lap, Ithink your my daddy, Safe Travels


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Damn Lap, Ithink your my daddy, Safe Travels


Too late for dna testing.....








sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

@n00b
I did HEAR the coqui though i didnt see one. PR was fun...you have to go if for no other reason than to honor grandma and hunt for the coqui

sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> @n00b
> I did HEAR the coqui though i didnt see one. PR was fun...you have to go if for no other reason than to honor grandma and hunt for the coqui
> 
> sent from my mind


Not to mention, eat some Pasteles!!! Mmm

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Not to mention, eat some Pasteles!!! Mmm
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


....pasteles.....yum
Sooo goood. The food was great and it was everywhere. Good thing i stayed active or i might have gained 10 pounds. Wait, maybe I did-_-
sent from my mind


----------



## sugartibbs

Wow its probly my computer,,,,hmmm but i havent recieved that transparent inverted updated twitter, oh wait was that no hmmm. Whisky Tango Foxtrot over


----------



## Br1cK'd

Annex said:


> Ok guys, I'm jumping the gun in this but trying to catch up on the themes... Just released the Honeycomb 1.8.2
> Don't flash till you get ICZEN 1.8.2


It could be flashed on 181, the apks in the theme are pretty much the same, so there shouldn't be any conflict. Either way I'll have 182 up tomorrow, hopefully early if I have time in the morning.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Incoming? over


----------



## dougfresh

My parents are in the Caribbean,pops called and he's in St. Thomas,anyways I love pastellitos. Guava and Cream Cz and Croquettaas con hamon y queso! MP do you have similar pastries


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Incoming? over


I'm pissed at you right now focker hihi


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> It could be flashed on 181, the apks in the theme are pretty much the same, so there shouldn't be any conflict. Either way I'll have 182 up tomorrow, hopefully early if I have time in the morning.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


B what's the difference,just Aries?


----------



## Annex

Since I'm kinda out of the loop with the avatars I figured I would make myself a zombie. And yes this me.
full pic is this


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... 0-4 on deep sea fishing but my oldest son snagged a Marlin( 37 minute fight) and my youngest hooked a tuna ...


Yo, lappy. Wb, bro. Sounds like the boys had a sweet time. 37 minute fight ... damn. How many times did it go aerial? That's awesome. Tuna's are speedy buggers, too. Sounds like it was a great time.

0-4 ... oh wait, I thought Tibbs was talking smack again. Lol.


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> And yes this me.
> full pic is this


Freaky-Deaky, dude!!

( ... Is that the new Enkyo wallpaper??







... )


----------



## dougfresh

Ohh Nooo, Annex just ingested some Miami Bath Salts!


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Wow its probly my computer,,,,hmmm but i havent recieved that transparent inverted updated twitter, oh wait was that no hmmm. Whisky Tango Foxtrot over


Hey, dougie ... thanks for the PM, bro. I don't tweet, but maybe I'll use dis sheit when I Dos Equis. 

(... jk, Tibbs ... Lima Oscar Lima ... over...).

Missed the game, but those stats were sure ugly. dougie, yo boy Battier goes 4 of 6 from downtown. Lol. LJ was 11-24, 7-9 FT ... while Westbrook goes 10-24, 7-9 FT. The hell happened to the Heat in the 3rd & 4th Qtr's?


----------



## dougfresh

Neah, I truly had a feelin'(that tonight is going to be a good good night) that OKC will win @ home.Is ok Is ok


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup did you get my twitter?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup did you get my twitter?


Thanks, dude.

I luv me sum ... TRANSPARENT INVERTED TWITTER !!!!!!!! Gonna abandon the Zen Lounge so I can Tweet non-stop right until the Mayan calendar ends!!! 

( nah dude ... I ain't got no Twitter )


----------



## sugartibbs

Brick<d iis trying to say Hail and well met... Brother doug you good ol boy and twitter user has brought the good news from theb florida desert,thanks really cant cover your contribution... your friend tibbs


----------



## dougfresh

Yo tweet me @ #tampavib lollol.


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/
> Sunset at Hudson beach florida today


Are you taking photos of your private parts at the nude Hudson Beach again? Snooki already got burned, so watch your six!!


----------



## sugartibbs

ooopsies?


----------



## sugartibbs

Sir confirm ..ooopsies over..


----------



## yosup

You tippin' a few tonight, sugar? Smell that napalm in the air? Smells like ...


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Sir confirm ..ooopsies over..


Lol ... went to edit a post and ended up reposting ... so just oopsied as a place holder.


----------



## dougfresh

I think you fockers drank more than I did tonight lol
Twitter me @ nohomozenfu


----------



## sugartibbs

Negative, rafterman, just trying to get a little love off the florida dougie,, We gotta long way to go on NBA might have to go see the ocean if the Heat wins, But I needs my update....Dougie Fresh...


----------



## sugartibbs

You can HUff.. And Puff, and run ... you wouldnt do me that way seashell?


----------



## dougfresh

Yo Foxtrot,if you want, when you're ready to leave your double-wide and 14 children,you are always welcome to visit Tampa


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Negative, rafterman ...


This is my rifle. This is my gun ...


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh man.. my double wide... Ill fall on my sword first, Donde escale white man , please spare me.


----------



## dougfresh

There are others like it ...but sugar owns 104 of them


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup... wheres the weiner... if you find it in you trousers , alert private Tampa, he seems in the rear with the gear, hell he aint seen the bush since momma son said boom boom thunder


----------



## sugartibbs

Tell me you didnt bot me..


----------



## yosup

Is that your way of saying Tampa Dougie is really from the steers & queers state?


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup... wheres the weiner... if you find it in you trousers , alert private Tampa, he seems in the rear with the gear, hell he aint seen the bush since momma son said boom boom thunder


 Ooo my god, this is so wrong.lol ..Sugar why don't you swallow another landmine. Haha


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar are you from Texas!!!


----------



## dougfresh

This is the freakiest zen lounge I've participated..Bring itttt


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... hell he aint seen the bush since momma son said boom boom thunder


Boom-Boom long time ... $10.


----------



## sugartibbs

-Whisky Tango Foxtrott .Actual..... confused... maps.... drop on my pods , repeat drop on my pods, Wouldnt have minded seein a little mornin dew...


----------



## sugartibbs

And 10 dolla boucoup money little sister 5 dolla


----------



## dougfresh

Oh shit its all over Sugar just blasted" Whisky Tango Foxtrot"! Run ! Its Hamburger Hill.INCOMING...


----------



## yosup

Is this the Zen Lounge??









More like DaNang Boom Boom lounge.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Is this the Zen Lounge??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like DaNang Boom Boom lounge.


----------



## sugartibbs

Attention calling dougie fresh, over ... do the transparant twitter and we can both walk away as men,,, Well you might have to limp, after the thunder ass kicking but were friends so hey its all good... awaiting you friendly .zip Sugar..


----------



## yosup

Cpt. Steele: That's a hot weapon, son. Safety should be on at all times.

H00T: This is my safety, sir.


----------



## dougfresh

Alright my peoples, have a great night d.fresh is 86'd 10-4


----------



## sugartibbs

INCOMING

Me too thanx for being such great people , I never post anywhere else (for obvious reasons Reagle Beagle Owooooo


----------



## yosup

Night, homies. Live to fight another day.


----------



## Kevho00

Oklahoma City Thunder Baby!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66




----------



## Annex

I had a friend that worked at castles.
You should see the DESTROYER.... lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

LMAO, I dated a girl who worked in a sex shop, man they have some craaaazy shit out there. it was fun shopping with her though, then going home and playing with our new toys.


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> LMAO, I dated a girl who worked in a sex shop, man they have some craaaazy shit out there. it was fun shopping with her though, then going home and playing with our new toys.




Hope she didn't stretch you out too much.









--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## lapdog01

i went to a bachelor bash 5 years ago where the best man fell in love with a stripper.whose " day job" was at a sex shop. He married her . Imagine the wild fun on that honeymoon

sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Hope she didn't stretch you out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


lmao

sent from my mind


----------



## Br1cK'd

mr_psycho said:


> Hope she didn't stretch you out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


I still walk funny


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> I still walk funny


So that's where the name comes from. Did you hard brick you or soft brick you? Also, I hope she wiped first? lmao

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

It was definitely a hard Br1cK, but we were sure to do a full wipe before and after the flash.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Br1cK said:


> It was definitely a hard Br1cK, but we were sure to do a full wipe before and after the flash.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience









*.*​*.*​*.*​
*Anyhow*, off the subject of hard bricks... At long last I finally upgraded from the antiquated Zen 1.6 to the gorgeous Zen 1.8.2! Look at this beautiful home screen. Thanks a million Annex, Br1cK'd, and mr_psycho for all the hard work you guys do! ​


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey MP, I think we killed the thread.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> Hey MP, I think we killed the thread.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


I do think you're right. lol

I wonder if they tried to imagine your little story. ;p

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## yosup

I'm just curious what the "Sugar Sak Storage Bag" is for.

Is that what Tibbs uses to keep his nuts warm during those frosty OK winter nights?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Mp, I'm sure your avatar, paired with your narration, didn't help matters.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> Mp, I'm sure your avatar, paired with your narration, didn't help matters.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Ambiguously Gay Duo FTW!!  Maybe I need to get an animated one up. lol

MP


----------



## sugartibbs

umm, err, well i think "sugar sak : is pillow talk,weel I thought it was, but girls like to brag...


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I do think you're right. lol
> 
> I wonder if they tried to imagine your little story. ;p
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


Very difficult to erase some mental images








sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

I just noticed that the Lounge now has the HOT tag on it. Aside from the past few pages does that really mean anything?


----------



## Br1cK'd

LMAO, not sure what it means, the ICZ thread has had that tag for a while, probably means its getting a lot of hits, as people are reading about my "Br1cK'ing"


----------



## dougfresh

Lol that means this will be on the headlines in RW news page!!


----------



## Woody

That would be frigging High-Larry-Us to make an Off-Topic thread on the news page.


----------



## xriderx66

hahha
BREAKING NEWS!
A thread in the Vibrant section has everyone talking about their sex lives and other random stuff!


----------



## Br1cK'd

How did Br1cK'd really get his name, tune in at 5 for the details on this late breaking story.....


----------



## Annex

how did everyone get their nicknames?
Post if it was given to you or you gave yourself the name.
And story behind it


----------



## Annex

Mine is some-what cool
I was making beats for alot of groups and solo artists in AZ and then branched out to more states and I was given the name Annex
-Means (Verb)
take (territory) as if by conquest
so hiphop would be the territory

(NOUN)
an addition that extends a (main building)
Hiphop being the main building


----------



## Br1cK'd

I gave myself this one, haven't actually bricked a phone yet, nor have I fielded any reports of people bricking as a direct result of my kangs, (knock on wood).

I was sinfully proud of myself when coming up with it, it contains my first and last initials (the capitalized letters, there is a method to my madness), and it also contains the first three characters of my first name strung together (Brian), even if the 1 is considered leet speak, we know its an "i".

Besides, who wants to flash a rom put together by a guy named Br1cK'd anyways!!


----------



## Woody

xriderx66 said:


> hahha
> BREAKING NEWS!
> A thread in the Vibrant section has everyone talking about their sex lives and other random stuff!


Oye! Oye! This just in...


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> I gave myself this one, haven't actually bricked a phone yet, nor have I fielded any reports of people bricking as a direct result of my kangs, (knock on wood).
> 
> I was sinfully proud of myself when coming up with it, it contains my first and last initials (the capitalized letters, there is a method to my madness), and it also contains the first three characters of my first name strung together (Brian), even if the 1 is considered leet speak, we know its an "i".
> 
> Besides, _*who wants to flash a rom put together by a guy named Br1cK'd anyways*_!!


That's what I originally said...........


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> how did everyone get their nicknames?
> Post if it was given to you or you gave yourself the name.
> And story behind it


I played defensive end on one of the nastiest defenses in my high schools history. The coaches wife nicknamed us the "wild a** dogs and named us all individually. I got " lapdog " because she said "she wanted me as the last line of defense if she were ever in trouble" ....it stuck.
sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

No science to my name whatsoever. I had trouble thinking of a cool name, and all the good ones were already taken. I was late to the party. So I came up with the name of the song that was stuck in my head at the time. "Mr Psycho" by Space. Good thing it wasn't "Female of the Species". lol

Anyway. Who wants a kernel by a guy named "Mr Psycho", anyway?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> Anyway. Who wants a kernel by a guy named "Mr Psycho", anyway?


Especially if they use underscores in their name. You have to really be psycho if you use underscores instead of spaces...


----------



## xriderx66

"_When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. Now, in the twilight of my life, misunderstanding has passed into contentment. Love, liberty, and time, once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward."_

Anyways, The way i got my name..
I was watching porn and as you know porn is XXX, so i was going to make my name xxxriderxxx, but that got me banned from XDA, so i just went along with xriderx but it seemed to need numbers, so since i worship the devil, i thought why not make it a bit obvious... so i only wrote two 6's.

Now that you're thinking to yourself, what the hell?

Rider = i loved riding my dads bike when i was young.
xx= idk
66=idk

P.S.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> "_When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. Now, in the twilight of my life, misunderstanding has passed into contentment. Love, liberty, and time, once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward."_
> 
> Anyways, The way i got my name..
> I was watching porn and as you know porn is XXX, so i was going to make my name xxxriderxxx, but that got me banned from XDA, so i just went along with xriderx but it seemed to need numbers, so since i worship the devil, i thought why not make it a bit obvious... so i only wrote two 6's.
> 
> Now that you're thinking to yourself, what the hell?
> 
> Rider = i loved riding my dads bike when i was young.
> xx= idk
> 66=idk


WTF! I'm beginning to think you're the real psycho. lol

Next kernel codename. Jesus_Loves_You

lmao

Just kidding.

And that quote? "Many decades would pass..." You don't have decades. You have "decade". lol

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Big Dog KMc said:


> Anyway. Who wants a kernel by a guy named "Mr Psycho", anyway?


I do I do!


----------



## eddychecker

Eddychecker is a little weird because of what I did for a living. I spent 20 years working in industries testing metals.
Boring, YES. Paid the bills, YES.
Eddy Current Testing is the method I used to test all sorts of things,
Airplanes 








Power Plant condensers















Refinery reboilers









and welds









Here's a link: http://www.ndt-ed.or...renttesting.htm

That's why I'm eddychecker, I check eddys.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> It was entirely intentional picking my sn, and I was thinking of you when I typed that my friend, I remember you saying that waaayyyyy back, and I thought, "Finally! Someone gets me!"
> 
> I do wonder though, how many peeps have passed on my roms, just because of my sn.....


Your sn was 
THE reason that I.flashed Loki and on andon.... also i remember seeing mr psycho posting mods and stuff in the edt forums and porting themes for Malice and I was thinking.."who is this guy"?

Xrider...???? 
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> WTF! I'm beginning to think you're the real psycho. lol
> 
> Next kernel codename. Jesus_Loves_You
> 
> lmao
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> And that quote? "Many decades would pass..." You don't have decades. You have "decade". lol
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


It's part of Assassins Creed haha i love that quote.
"nothing is true, everything is permitted"


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> It's part of Assassins Creed haha i love that quote.
> "nothing is true, everything is permitted"


Son, we quote Pulp Fiction around here. Don't be bringin' that shit up in here unless you plan on bringin' it hard with some extra-thick bacon.









MP

And yes, that's coming from the guy with the gay super heroes in his avatar. lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Ok, Ok you think you know, you tell your peeps you know, mmmmm youll never know.... BOOOM BOOM BOOM thunder, And I say this with a heavy heart, always loved D.Wades game, personality, and sportsmanship,Great rolemodel.. in a time when athletes just wanna get paid... class act

But Russel Westbrook was born with his hair on fire...cant hep who he is...4rth gear.


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats why we watch, anything can happen, and it usually does for either side...


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Son, we quote Pulp Fiction around here. Don't be bringin' that shit up in here unless you plan on bringin' it hard with some extra-thick bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> And yes, that's coming from the guy with the gay super heroes in his avatar. lol


do not disrespect the assassins creed.
I will murder you while you're taking a shit MP.
I'm not even kidding.


----------



## xriderx66

GUYS!!!
BURGER KING HAS A BACON SUNDAE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/06/13/burger-king-adds-bacon-sundae-to-summer-menu/


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm not a basketball fan in general, but damn, does Dwayne Wade take 4 steps on his way to the basket EVERY TIME? He must pay off the refs to be traveling like that.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> GUYS!!!
> BURGER KING HAS A BACON SUNDAE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/06/13/burger-king-adds-bacon-sundae-to-summer-menu/


Nice... have a memphis pulled bbq pork sandwich and a bacon sundae...yummm

@Br1cK'd 4 steps is for established superstar skill players. Budding superstars get 3, average players get 1-1/2 and bums get1
sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0&list=UUMu5gPmKp5av0QCAajKTMhw&index=1&feature=plcp​
Thought this might interest you guys...​


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> do not disrespect the assassins creed.
> I will murder you while you're taking a shit MP.
> I'm not even kidding.


Your assassins should do well to fear my shit. For these are no ordinary turds. Forged in the fire of Hell itself! Even the mighty He-Man could not wield its power.

I do not fear your petty threats, X!










MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Your assassins should do well to fear my shit. For these are no ordinary turds. Forged in the fire of Hell itself! Even the mighty He-Man could not wield its power.
> 
> I do not fear your petty threats, X!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


You have made a bad decision once again.
The assassins are watching your every move.
Every turd that drops, is every finger you will lose before they assassinate you.
Do not underestimate the Assassins.


----------



## sugartibbs

wow xrider, was gonna poop but now,..murder really your intrest in my toilet is..... freaky.


----------



## sugartibbs

X.. take a deep breath, lordy Im the voice of reason we can all take words back,,,, think


----------



## sugartibbs

we all know good fellas henry died today


----------



## mr_psycho

> *mr_psycho, on 14 June 2012 - 03:27 PM, said:*
> Your assassins should do well to fear my shit. For these are no ordinary turds. Forged in the fire of Hell itself! Even the mighty He-Man could not wield its power.
> 
> I do not fear your petty threats, X!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> 
> 
> You have made a bad decision once again.
> The assassins are watching your every move.
> Every turd that drops, is every finger you will lose before they assassinate you.
> Do not underestimate the Assassins.
Click to expand...

I fart in their general direction!

MP

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> I fart in their general direction!
> 
> MP
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


That fart will cost you your tongue. So you may never taste bacon. EVER.


----------



## eddychecker

I had a turtle head poking out and now I think I'll avoid the toilet for a while. The turtle was too afraid.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> I had a turtle head poking out and now I think I'll avoid the toilet for a while. The turtle was too afraid.


Lol turtle head poking out..Did it go back in? Now that's talent! Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Good to see ya dougie,love a great game


----------



## dougfresh

What's the score?I trying to leave work..


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Your assassins should do well to fear my shit. For these are no ordinary turds ...


I miss the days of taking those massive "Alien" shits that twist & twirl but never go down the hatch. Can't recall the last time I clogged the toilet.


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> Mine is some-what cool
> I was making beats for alot of groups and solo artists in AZ and then branched out to more states and I was given the name Annex ...


Annex, do you dj? Respect, bro.

Drop some mixes on us ... or get that shit to go live during ICZen boot animations!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Annex, do you dj? Respect, bro.
> 
> Drop some mixes on us ... or get that shit to go live during ICZen boot animations!!


'1 

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I played defensive end on one of the nastiest defenses in my high schools history. The coaches wife nicknamed us the "wild a** dogs and named us all individually. I got " lapdog " because she said "she wanted me as the last line of defense if she were ever in trouble" ....it stuck.


Defensive End is one my favorite spots on the gridiron. Speed, agility, strength, and ability whoop-dat-A when QB1 is in view!!

Ahh ... ok. Finally got the lapdog - coach's wife connection. Kept looking for the story behind the story. Lol ... no disrespect to "family man" lapdog, of course.

( Playing Zen Lounge catchup, and my mind must still be Zen S&M/BM Lounge mode!! )

Btw ... good to have you back, homie. 0-4 is still better than the fish catching you.


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Btw ... good to have you back, homie. 0-4 is still better than the fish catching you.


TRUTH!


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> TRUTH!


MP ... man, that avatar of yours. When I glance at it in Tapatalk, I have to remind myself that both "dudes" are facing the same direction. Pretty disturbing if your mind tricks you otherwise. Well, pretty disturbing as-is ... as-well.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Defensive End is one my favorite spots on the gridiron. Speed, agility, strength, and ability whoop-dat-A when QB1 is in view!!
> 
> Ahh ... ok. Finally got the lapdog - coach's wife connection. Kept looking for the story behind the story. Lol ... no disrespect to "family man" lapdog, of course.
> 
> ( Playing Zen Lounge catchup, and my mind must still be Zen S&M/BM Lounge mode!! )
> 
> Btw ... good to have you back, homie. 0-4 is still better than the fish catching you.


No dis taken yosup. She was a great lady who knew the game inside and out. She used to get on coach for not blitzing enough. When she lost out to cancer our whole D squad, + over 60 other ex- players showed to pay respects. This was 35 years after some had graduated....shows the impact that she had.

Damn fish hate me. Next time i'll turn it into a hunt and break out the 7mm mag with some 200 grain ballistic tips...that'll show em 

sent from my mind


----------



## sugartibbs

Truth is an illusion, The only real thing you can count on in this distorted reality is the Xrider, and his adult diaper smack...


----------



## yosup

BUILD #39
http://aokp.co/index.../_/build-39-r25



> *a note about linaro *(warning, tech mumbo jumbo ahead)
> These builds do *NOT* include the new *Linaro *optimizations. The optimizations don't increase the speed of Android by 100%, nor do they inject butter. They use a newer toolchain to compile Android, which has more optimizations. The Linaro people have also made the proper changes in Android code to allow builds to be compiled with -O3 instead of -O2 flags (think of it as another pass of code optimizations).
> 
> Please do not ask us whether we will include them in the future. We like speed as much as the next guy, but we want to make sure that it doesn't break ANYTHING. When/if it's ready, you'll know.


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> Truth is an illusion, The only real thing you can count on in this distorted reality is the Xrider, and his adult diaper smack...


Hey!
I'll take the towel jokes, but not the diaper ones...
My girlfriends friend is staying over for a week and she has a baby...
I swear my shit has never smelt THAT bad in my life how the hell do those little babies produce like 5lb of shit?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... I swear my shit has never smelt THAT bad in my life how the hell do those little babies produce like 5lb of shit? ...


That's simply ORGANIC in the purest form!! It's a beautiful thing really to witness a perfect body releasing perfect waste.

Before years and years of ingesting crap & fast food (bacon exceptioned, of course). Before years and years of nasty ass shit caking inside your innards ... robbing you of proper nutrition absorption (ok that one was from an infommercial).

No butt plaque built up in those pipes. No need to watch some freaky 70's porno looking dude pitch you about Colon Cleanse. No need to worry whether you should mix Metamucil in your OJ in the mng.

You get old enough ... and this "shit" becomes more & more important. Praise your maker the next time you stink up the joint and esp. require el plungero.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup
You brought pride to my morning dump








sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup
> You brought pride to my morning dump


Lol. As a wise man once said ...

"I love the smell of a good bowel movement in the morning ... Smells like ... VICTORY!!"


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Lol. As a wise man once said ...
> 
> "I love the smell of a good bowel movement in the morning ... Smells like ... VICTORY!!"


Sounds like a real wise "ass". lol

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... What a mind trip this lounge has become ...


If it was a "mind trip" back then (our early Zen Lounge days), I wonder what it is now?


----------



## eddychecker

Welcome to the Port-O-John Lounge - (The Kinky Stinky)


----------



## Br1cK'd

I would just call this "The Thread of the Lord of the Flies" now, lol.

Come to RW and see what happens when society loses its boundaries and collapses in on itself.

Heeeeerrrrreeee piggy piggy piggy!


----------



## mr_psycho

eddychecker said:


> Welcome to the Port-O-John Lounge - (The Kinky Stinky)


I wonder if this'll be the codename of the next kernel. lol

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

so, did we ever decide on the next avatar theme? or should I plan on keeping the Ambiguously Gay Duo on? lol

MP


----------



## Woody

I think you should make that a kernel splash screen for all the other people using your kernels that don't know about this thread. They would probably reboot just to make sure they saw what they saw on the first time boot.


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> I would just call this "The Thread of the Lord of the Flies" now, lol.
> 
> Come to RW and see what happens when society loses its boundaries and collapses in on itself.
> 
> Heeeeerrrrreeee piggy piggy piggy!


Ahh.. Classical book. That was probably the only book I liked reading freshman year..
Great expectations on the other hand...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lol Woody, like the new tag on the forum title. LMAO. I'm having a Lord of the Flies day IRL today, about to paint my face, grab my spear, and go on the hunt!

Thank god my weekend starts in less than an hour, society will be safe if I can maintain that long.

On a side note, has anyone noticed we got no build39 love? Seems every device was compiled, minus the vibratnmtd.


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> Lol Woody, like the new tag on the forum title. LMAO. I'm having a Lord of the Flies day IRL today, about to paint my face, grab my spear, and go on the hunt!
> 
> Thank god my weekend starts in less than an hour, society will be safe if I can maintain that long.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone noticed we got no build39 love? Seems every device was compiled, minus the vibratnmtd.


Time to get my cap and shotgun.

Elmer Fudd: Shhh... Be vewy, vewy quiet. We're huntin' Woman. We got no buiwd 39 wove yestewday...

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

Update - Society is safe for another weekend, I made it out without killing anyone, this time.....

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## mr_psycho

Found out that the Vibrant AOKP build 39 didn't get built for some strange reason. Roman is trying again now. Hopefully, it'll be up on goo.im in about 30 minutes or so.

MP


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hi everybody, man I had allot off catching up to do on this thread. Been so busy lately I haven't even had a good chance to upgrade my vibe to the newest 1.8.2. I'm still on 1.6.3 YIKES . And my name doesn't have anything special to it. It's my first name along with the state in Mexico my parents are from. It started out as my playstation name and has stuck with me since. I hope I can upgrade to the latest zen this weekend. But am eagerly waiting for the GS3 to be released into the wild.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

@ jaliscojorge
Welcome back bruh

sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

jaliscojorge said:


> Hi everybody, man I had allot off catching up to do on this thread. Been so busy lately I haven't even had a good chance to upgrade my vibe to the newest 1.8.2. I'm still on 1.6.3 YIKES . And my name doesn't have anything special to it. It's my first name along with the state in Mexico my parents are from. It started out as my playstation name and has stuck with me since. I hope I can upgrade to the latest zen this weekend. But am eagerly waiting for the GS3 to be released into the wild.
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


I'll catch you up.
We are talking about poop right now. and how we should worship it.


----------



## mr_psycho

jaliscojorge said:


> I'll catch you up.
> We are talking about poop right now. and how we should worship it.


Yeah. I think I have a nice pic of my dog taking a dump somewhere. My dog is a bit rusty, but I think she's looking back at the camera saying, "Get that M******F****** camera out of my face!!"

So what's the new week's avatar going to be? Are we doing avatars of Avatar?









MP


----------



## xriderx66

lets do poop avatars.
Go take a dump, take a pic, use as avatar.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> lets do poop avatars.
> Go take a dump, take a pic, use as avatar.


I will F'in stop coming to RootzWiki for a 1 or 2 if that happens. lol

I REALLY don't need to see your true colors. lmao

MP


----------



## yosup

Hey, sports fans ... any tennis fans out there?

I luv me sum Rafael Nadal (except for the obsessive butt-picking with the camera zoomed on him and the world watching). But, damn, dude ... how the hell do you leave a *$375,000 watch* (Richard MIlle RM027 Tourbillon) in your hotel room then have it ripped off by a dumbass hotel employee who uses a key card that gets traced back to his dumb ass (lol)?
http://travel.usatod...-watch/715674/1











> The watch - worth about $375,000 - belonged to Spanish tennis star Rafael Nadal, who had left it behind while playing the French Open. Watchmaker Richard Mille had let Nadal borrow the timepiece for the French Open, which he won on Monday for a record seventh time.


Granted, Nadal is obviously sponsored by Richard Mille. But, the guy also lost the watch back in 2010 (in a locker room theft), when the RM027 was a *$525,000 watch* in limited edition (only 50 made).










We've got world hunger, people out of jobs and losing their homes, and countries on the brink of financial disaster. It just numbs my mind to think there's some punk ass bitch putting up 6-figures so he can tell fricken time. Obviously, I am no watch connosieur (and maybe of the "fine arts" echelon). So, God bless them for their exquisite handmade craftsmanship & "materials" (that was for you, eddychecker), but that shit would never see the light of day if I had that kind of money to burn. I'd spend just as much insuring it and making sure it stayed protected by armed men with Uzzi's.

Hell ... at least if you've dropped a cool $1MIL on a Bugatti, you could pick up chicks on Sunset Strip and just be a jackass just for the helluvit. What do you do with $500,000 sitting on your wrist? ... "Hey baby, check out my watch. You like? We go Boom-Boom long time?"

And then there's this ... *$11 MILLION* for a Patek Philippe:
http://www.bornrich....ensive-watches/









Lifestyles of the rich & famous. Just bewilders me. Not so heavy on my mind that it occupies my time alloted for good bowel
movements though. ( see how I got back on topic there? U like? Boom boom? )


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> So what's the new week's avatar going to be? Are we doing avatars of Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


MP ... start us off with something. Preferably not relating to being Amiguously Gay or Brokeback anything!!

We've covered Muppets, Sesame Street, 70's/80's Cartoon Characters, DD's (encore?), and Dynamic Duo's. How about Famous Movie Action Hero(es) for $1000? Could break it into a specific genre if you like. Or (keeping in mind the NBA Finals this week), favorite NBA players / teams. Since lapdog & MP have made gun references recently ... Gun-Toting Chicks? Battle of the Mullets? Favorite SNL characters? Someone mentioned South Park before (B?). And my favorite ... Hot Sports Team cheerleaders / dancers.


----------



## Woody

mr_psycho said:


> ..... but I think she's looking back at the camera saying, "Get that M******F****** camera out of my face!!"


Hahaha, MP quoted a Kardashian (or a Lohan)


----------



## sugartibbs

Ancient weapons and hokey religions are no match for an imperial blaster in a fight,,,foxtrot out.


----------



## ddanc1984

As far as IDs, mines very unscientific. ddanc is my firs initial (Don) and danc is a portion of my last name, 1984 is the year I got out of college. I used to use another ID on other boards long since vacated - AnalogKid61 which I got from the song Analog Kid by Rush (in a word...AWESOME) and 61 is the year I was born. I had to use numbers because as I pretty much figured, AnalogKid was already taken.


----------



## xriderx66

hmm.. did someone remove my post?


----------



## sugartibbs

Redlegs, Redlegs.. check your fire, check your fire, damn looks like xrider on laxative downrange


----------



## yosup

[_imitating Cpt. Steele_]
*Pilla*: Speak up, you say this is your safety? Well, this is my boot, son, and it will fit up your ass with the proper amount of force!


----------



## sugartibbs

Good fellas,,RIP Henry

I left my heart in San Francisco....Great tune


----------



## xriderx66




----------



## yosup

Lol, x ... very clever ad.


----------



## sugartibbs

Xwider , if you can make a girl laugh she saw you naked,


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


>


----------



## sugartibbs

But reallly... do it online and lose the raincoat


----------



## yosup

xrider ... Opie Cunningham? ... Sex Machine?


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup, easy according to the manbook, Ritchies Bucktooth little sis was.. doable.. play on no foul..


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


>


I lol'd.









--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## xriderx66




----------



## dougfresh

Good Evening fellow Zensters! How's everyone doing tonizzle? I missed out on the POOP Worship dialogue lol, I'm sorry about that, I feel crappy...


----------



## yosup

SNL Transcripts: Ron Howard & Eddie Murphy: 10/09/82: Focus On Film
http://snltranscript...2/82cfilm.phtml



> ...
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: [interrupting] Yeah. But, look look look. Listen, man, tell me somethin'. How did the Fonz, right, every time he beat on the jukebox, how'd he make it come on all the time? And was you, um, Andy Taylor's son or was you Howard Cunningham's son?
> 
> *Ron Howard*: Look, look, Raheem, I'm not Opie Taylor and I'm not Richie Cunningham. I'm Ron Howard, I'm a grown man. You know I'm directing now? Did you see the new movie I have out, "Night Shift"?
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: Was there any black people in it?
> 
> *Ron Howard*: No.
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: I didn't see it, then. What was it about?
> 
> *Ron Howard*: Oh, well, it was, uh, the story about these two pimps.
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: It's the story about two pimps and wasn't no brothers in it? I don't know whether to say "Thank you" or punch you in your mouth, man.
> 
> *Ron Howard*: Well, the next film that I'm going to be directing...
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: Yeah, but look look look, man, nobody cares about the movies you're directing. To us and to me, you're always gonna be little Opie, you know that?
> 
> *Ron Howard*: Well, thank you. That's nice, but I'm a grown man now, you know, and I have a wife, I have a mustache, beautiful baby daughter.
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: You got a daughter?
> 
> *Ron Howard*: Yeah. Oh yeah.
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: Wow, man. I just can't picture little Opie Cunningham doin' it. I can't picture nobody wantin' to do it with little Opie Cunningham neither.
> 
> *Ron Howard*: Well actually, Raheem, I've done it a lot of times.
> 
> *Raheem Abdul Mohammed*: [grinning] Wow, Opie Cunningham, a sex machine ...


----------



## dougfresh

X , is that the website where you received your Jihad training lalalalalalalala


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude, been waitin for ya, look were all friends, Xcan only get his freak on with Jihad Loudspeaker, burka hoe doin the lalalalalalalalal, and Ghadafi poster

And then ... Maybe , with dc current.


----------



## yosup

Anyone dare to play this game? ...


----------



## dougfresh

I think we should keep with the new OP lingo and show you best pig/pork avatar


----------



## jaliscojorge

Changed mine to my all time favorite car since I was a kid. Once an avatar theme is decided I'll update it.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Doug your avatar is hilarious!

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> I think we should keep with the new OP lingo and show you best pig/pork avatar


what the hell..


----------



## dougfresh

Get yourself some Bacon Fat!!


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> I think we should keep with the new OP lingo and show you best pig/pork avatar


Yo Doug! Your avatar is freakin' hilarious.

MP


----------



## *phi*

dougfresh said:


> Get yourself some Bacon Fat!!


lolz funny avatar , reminds me of this ->MAN BEAR PIG 



so this will be GIRL Bear PIG ? Girl Pig Bear ?eheh Pig Girl Person (PGP)


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Get yourself some Bacon Fat!!










*.*​*.*​*.*​






*ME GUSTA*​


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Yo Doug! Your avatar is freakin' hilarious.
> MP


MP ... I suppose your current Ambiguously Gay Duo avatar can still meet the pork criteria - ie. more like "porking" though ...
















( ok, time to take a shower and wash out my mind!! That damn avatar!!  )


----------



## Mostdef69

Husdon Beach, Florida


----------



## Mostdef69

last Thursday went to Cubs Vs Tigers game and I have never see so many Tiger Fans there. So we lost the game but we all had a fun day. Glad the cubs beat the bucket of chicken yesterday


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Husdon Beach, Florida


Aahh! Very beautiful Mos makes me take a short drive over there. It's been nice today....


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Get yourself some Bacon Fat!!


Pork fat rules!

--
Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Pork fat rules!
> 
> --
> Reality. Best viewed in 3D!


Woot! Woot! Yeeaahh! Thanks to you MVP my Vib STINKS like bacon fat! Even my avatar sequels like a pig SWEEEEE SWEEEEE!! BTW I'm on 128 now and it's the best combination with the secretive #39 monster!!!


----------



## xriderx66




----------



## sugartibbs

Oh dougie, cant say the words.. Ok Ill Say em getting your babysitter avatar on the cheap webcam? cmon

Please tell me those arent vasaline smudgeprints on the foreward facing camera


----------



## sugartibbs

Wait....!!!! I knew she looked familiar.. now on stage one Crispie Creme!!!

Whatta left turn pork rind!!!


----------



## dougfresh

It looks like yo ex wife Foxtrot Alpha Oink Oink Oink!!!jk


----------



## sugartibbs

I wanna stick my tubesteak in your Babe sitter..."full metal Jacket"

Though honesly, if she makes it rain, hmmm maybe Im not up to Florida speed!


----------



## dougfresh

Pediphile!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha Ha, I love some give and take, my life is getting boring, you" got a great sense of humour, And Lohan on Saturday Nite live is... disturbing


----------



## dougfresh

Put yo rally caps on today because the Heat are whooping okc ....3 Miami games.. wwhhaatt.I tried to buy tix through StubHub and it's redicous..$450 for one ticket..I need 3....


----------



## sugartibbs

Wow , really? that would be cool, I just thought it would be sold out, you cant get a ticket for the return game(iff necessary) up here I heard 850.00 for a 3rd deck seat, but were not used to this, its a big deal.

We do oklahoma univesity pretty well, Im an OSU grad, but having an NBA franchise ... we"ll learn the ropes.


----------



## dougfresh

Yup brother! It's my B-day is Tuesday


----------



## dougfresh

Good shit bro


----------



## lapdog01

*Happy Fathers Day !!! Celebrate your Dad and allow your family to celebrate you .*


----------



## ddanc1984

Man I gotta get me one of these!

http://firewireblog.com/2012/04/11/burger-king-testing-bacon-sundaes/


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Man I gotta get me one of these!
> 
> http://firewireblog.com/2012/04/11/burger-king-testing-bacon-sundaes/


Maybe today's the day.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddanc1984

MP, Your new avatar made me think of this. Funny as hell...if you can't relate and laugh at this, check your pulse....lol


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> MP, Your new avatar made me think of this. Funny as hell...if you can't relate and laugh at this, check your pulse....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao "Who's your Farmer?"
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

Why'd they sit Durant & Westbrook for the last 6 min in 3rd Q? They lost all that momentum.

Dude, MIA should be up by 10 ... but homeboyz keep turning the shit over.

Durant needs to learn to play hard D. When he fouled LJ on a layup (2nd Qtr?), the kid needed to foul him HARD ... instead LJ makes the basket and gets and one. Put him on the floor, son.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... We do oklahoma univesity pretty well, Im an OSU grad ...


The only time I'm a Sooner fan is when they play the Longhorns.

As for OSU (always dug coach red sweatervest while he was there), I can never root for the Big-10 ... it's only PAC-12 for me, holms!!


----------



## yosup

Turrible 2nd half from OKC tonight. Just turrible. No set offense. No one stepping up to take over in the 4th. The only thing they had going was MIA kept turning the ball over.

What the hell just happened on that inbounds pass? Sheit ... not worthy. That's some ugly ass rookie crap happening in the NBA Finals. Wtf is that about? Homeboyz best step dat sheit up if they want to take the series back to OKC.


----------



## dougfresh

What's my name???Heat!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Cant say anything,... you played a better game, but we arent done, congrats!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Look , when Lebron is on his game,,, we can match up... but when D Wade is on,,,, cant keep up with them..nobody can..


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Is this thread being labeled "HOT" just a coincidence? I think not! It's the the Heat baby, they're making it hot up in here! Go Heat!


----------



## lapdog01

Aww yeah....Br1cK"d and Mr psycho have some build 39+ Linaro HEAT coming our way

sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

Delete


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Aww yeah....Br1cK"d and Mr psycho have some build 39+ Linaro HEAT coming our way
> 
> sent from my mind


Yes Sir!!! I'm running the test 1.8.3 and it's hot and nasty and baconfied!!! Like BigDog says, F5 F5 F5! Lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

So far no bumps in the road, looking good for a release late this afternoon or tonight. MP has really done it for us this time, any donations when you see how fast this flies, should be put directly in his pocket.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> So far no bumps in the road, looking good for a release late this afternoon or tonight. MP has really done it for us this time, any donations when you see how fast this flies, should be put directly in his pocket.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 .........................................


----------



## lapdog01

@ Big Dog KM
Lol...right with u sitting at my comp. At work F 5vin my finger off

sent from my mind


----------



## Br1cK'd

We found a small bug that could be a big inconvenience, looking into it now gents, just keeping everyone informed.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I guess I updated in the ICZ thread and not over here, we are good to go. FC was a result of an AOKP bug, but I patched it up, which created another FC, which I then fixed, so yeah, everything's back on track.


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> I guess I updated in the ICZ thread and not over here, we are good to go. FC was a result of an AOKP bug, but I patched it up, which created another FC, which I then fixed, so yeah, everything's back on track.


Great news!
I'm finally planning on getting back on ICZen


----------



## yosup

"I just called ... to say ... I LOVE YOU!!"


----------



## lapdog01

Caaaan you feel the love 2nite..









sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> Caaaan you feel the love 2nite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my mind


"Reunited and it feels so good"









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

Feelings, whoa whoa whoa, Feelings


----------



## Br1cK'd

"Friday night it was late I was walkin' you home we got down to the gate and I was dreamin' of tonight"


----------



## xriderx66




----------



## yosup

" Now I lay me down to sleep
I pray the funk will make me freak
If I should die before I waked
Allow me Lord to rock out naked "


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> " Now I lay me down to sleep
> I pray the funk will make me freak
> If I should die before I waked
> Allow me Lord to rock out naked "


Lol...nice yo
sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

Had me one of these tonight. Yum!









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Had me one of these tonight. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 26549
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Was it good??? Gots to be!!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> Had me one of these tonight. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 26549
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Sorry, but it doesn't look all that appetizing with those two pigs having le sexy time right above it... Just sayin'... I mean I'm looking at the ice cream and it's cool bacon/chocolaty goodness, then I look about a quarter of an inch to the upper left... Then it don't look yummy no more


----------



## eddychecker

They're makin' the bacon N00B!


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> "Friday night it was late I was walkin' you home we got down to the gate and I was dreamin' of tonight"


LRB...reminds me of high school

Sit down, take a look at yourself, don't you want to be somebody
Someday somebody's gonna see inside, you have to face up, you can't run and hide


----------



## eddychecker

It's time for my 12 year old son to upgrade his phone. He has a Sony Xperia Mini Pro with a custom gingerbread ROM on it, but he's wanting a bigger screen. So much for thinking I nailed it when we gave it to him for Christmas. He wants to spend his lawn mowing money, and he's flush with it. He's pulled down $150 in the past week and a half. Have any of you been through this recently? I don't want him to break the bank on a phone so we prefer a used one. Ideas?


----------



## dougfresh

THIS!


----------



## eddychecker

Except he'll lose it, I should get him something like this:


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Was it good??? Gots to be!!


It was pretty good. My son did not like the sound of combing a sundae with bacon, even tho he loves both. He was so anxious and excited when I was ordering it and walking it to the table. It was hilarious.

Anyway, long story short. He ate half of it. Walking out of BK, he tells me, "you're right, Dad. Everything DOES taste better with bacon!"

That's my boy. lol

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

Damn Eddy! My dad and I went to the #pple store because I fried the baseband chip on this iphony 3gs I bought for $25 and they told us that it's still under warranty LOL and we got a brand new one without receipts! I got hand it to #pple with customer service ! We have a Galaxy S 4g for sale now..Like the Vib but suckier and more expensive


----------



## lapdog01

@eddychecker your avatar is crazy. Between you and mr_psycho i cant stop laughin'


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

eddychecker said:


> It's time for my 12 year old son to upgrade his phone. He has a Sony Xperia Mini Pro with a custom gingerbread ROM on it, but he's wanting a bigger screen. So much for thinking I nailed it when we gave it to him for Christmas. He wants to spend his lawn mowing money, and he's flush with it. He's pulled down $150 in the past week and a half. Have any of you been through this recently? I don't want him to break the bank on a phone so we prefer a used one. Ideas?


*THIS* is what you want!​
*







*​


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ​*NO! THIS!*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Yo! You read my mind NOOb! Get yo' rally gear back on by brotha! This is going to be one of the best games of the series: D Let's go HEAT!! Watch out for Chris Bosh tonight!!!


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Yo! You read my mind NOOb! Get yo' rally gear back on by brotha! This is going to be one of the best games of the series: D Let's go HEAT!! Watch out for Chris Bosh tonight!!!


Who's Chris Bosh??? Is he the guy that makes all those appliances?









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Who's Chris Bosh??? Is he the guy that makes all those appliances?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk











sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Who's Chris Bosh??? Is he the guy that makes all those appliances?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Lol he makes yo' spark plugs and cables and I think he's in sports also! Lol


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Lol he makes yo' spark plugs and cables and I think he's in sports also! Lol


Oh!!! He's the Windshield Wiper Blade guy!

MP


----------



## eddychecker

He's the dish washing, spark plugging, windshield wiper down near the stadium. Give him a quarter and he'll wash your windows, dishes and spark up your life.


----------



## eddychecker

So that still leaves me without the advice of my friends. Phone for the boy, which one? Cheap in the used market, but flashable and supported. I know, Vibrant. But it's too much for him right now. Maybe when we've all moved on to the latest Galaxy Nexdroid 7 with Android Licorice, it'll fit in his price range.


----------



## sugartibbs

In a lotta pain Douge, tough losss
Still got B.B. KIng tonite on the dowwn low.... Been downhearted baby, Been downhearted baby every since the day we met...

SORRY DOUG,, ONLY FRENCH WHORES USE DOUGE, .


----------



## dougfresh

LBJ looking hurt!!Its not good.


----------



## sugartibbs

He's a playa hell be fine and we spend an off season lookin in the mirror, you only get a few looks at greatness, ask Dan marino, Tough road to the finals...tough to get back

Look at Don Stockton, Reggie Miller, Guys that played in the Jordan era...shit Just not quite good enough at the time


----------



## dougfresh

OK..C me and noobs boys won! 17 points down and MIA still whooping some botty!


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> OK..C me and noobs boys won! 17 points down and MIA still whooping some botty!


What's "botty"? Is that something Chris Bosh makes? or is that LBJ's new name? LeBotty-mus Prime.









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

Go easy doug, but we aint givin you anthing, gotta take it, nuff said, youhave a paid for dream team, 1game away


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> What's "botty"? Is that something Chris Bosh makes? or is that LBJ's new name? LeBotty-mus Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I hate you MVP! JK. What's my name again RICK LBJAMES SONNY! Botty !


----------



## dougfresh

I just survived another bday! I'm Tree-Seven! It was a simple and lovely day(especially that my Heat dismantled Sugartibbs Yuckka)


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> What's my name again RICK LBJAMES SONNY! Botty !


You're Rick James, b*tch!!
So ... HAPPY B*TCHIN' BURFDAY, homie!!!







:lol:

Do anything crazy tonight? Weekend At Dougie's? Sierra Pale Ale House Rock? Boom Boom long time??









Since your birthday wish came true, Tibbs is probably doctoring his digits to get sum birthday luv going his way. If he loses, MP will still console him with a BK bacon sundae FedEx'd from Hawaii. If it arrives melted (or half eaten), it's the thought that counts, bro.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup!! Thanks my absolute brother!All I want is that stuff that you do wonderfully , Brick is this,mp is that, woody is awesome,and so fourth.. Remember! Lol


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> So that still leaves me without the advice of my friends. Phone for the boy, which one? Cheap in the used market, but flashable and supported. I know, Vibrant. But it's too much for him right now. Maybe when we've all moved on to the latest Galaxy Nexdroid 7 with Android Licorice, it'll fit in his price range.


What's the price point you're targeting?

My guess is there will be a healthy supply of used phones once Jelly Bean rolls out and SGS3 sales are broken in.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I just survived another bday! I'm Tree-Seven! ...


Aren't the 30's, the new 20's? Hell, it don't matter anyways 'cuz we luv ya just the way you are, bro!! Tree's & all. Ain't no thang, mang. 

As long as you got your health, a good woman by your side, a loving family that sees you thru it all, working security cameras around casa del dougie, a tall frosty beverage (or two), a cool sundae with bacon bits melting in their places, some pork meats in the fridge, the occassional Moons Over My Hammy, and the support of your Zen Lounge homies ... life is good, bro.


----------



## dougfresh

I would like every zenster to go to the first few pages of this thread! I almost forgot how funny it started!!! I've never really went back that deep lol


----------



## yosup

It's hilarious how much momentum & mileage was built on one word: BACON!!


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Exactly why we are now chillin in the lounge. Out for the time being. Catch you later on tonight fellas.


Because we love it Woods!!!


----------



## dougfresh

We're on page 173!! So it means at least 1730 posts!!!


----------



## yosup

Mui Caliente, baby .. feeling hot, Hot, HOT!!!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Aren't the 30's, the new 20's? Hell, it don't matter anyways 'cuz we luv ya just the way you are, bro!! Tree's & all. Ain't no thang, mang.
> 
> As long as you got your health, a good woman by your side, a loving family that sees you thru it all, working security cameras around casa del dougie, a tall frosty beverage (or two), a cool sundae with bacon bits melting in their places, some pork meats in the fridge, the occassional Moons Over My Hammy, and the support of your Zen Lounge homies ... life is good, bro.


I like that very much Yosup! Appreciated and I'm watching all you guys on my 8 cameras!!!


----------



## dougfresh

My battery is getting gangbanged like it's a $120 piece and Whitney Houston has a crack pipe on it!! It's blazing fast like Bobby Browns meth addiction


----------



## eddychecker

Happy belated Birthday Dougie! I hope all your dreams had bacony goodness. I'm off to Edmonton for a couple of days, I'll check in from the road. Be well.


----------



## *phi*

okie i just downloaded iczen 1.8.3, going to flash it after this post, but like to thank the DD team for all their works,
so i though i'll share a little something funny.... do you guys know what is a fleshlight? heeh
well some in China apparent they havnt seen one before, and it made the news as a "special mushroom"
lmao

http://goo.gl/iY6Gr


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> We're on page 173!! So it means at least 1730 posts!!!


Can you imagine how pissed B would be if all this was in the Zen thread? It's like the Seinfeld of Rootz. There is no meaning or direction, just Zen Baby! (ala Dicky V)

Edit:: Happy Belated Doug (or should I say TampaVib)


----------



## Br1cK'd

LMAO Woody, the Hammer of Buddha would ringeth loudly, from the highest mountain to the lowest valley!

@ Doug - Happy Belated man. Yesterday was also my GF's birthday, and my Gramdma's birthday. I was remarking to MP last night when I found out his passed about a week ago, I know a hell of a lot of Gemini's.

@ E1 - some FYI this morning: http://www.csoonline...as-security-app

I know most of you are smart enough not install this kind of stuff, but figured I would take a minute up on my soapbox to talk about an app I've been running lately. Avast has put out a security app for Android, completely free with some great functionality, including but not limited to, firewall in and out, you can stop data at an app specific level if there are apps you don't want getting out, call and sms blocker, anti theft including remote wipe capabilities and it can also accept commands via MMS from a predesignated friends phone if its been stolen, and hide the messages from the thief I do believe. Its pretty impressive, I suggest you guys check it out.


----------



## Woody

Actually on your last recommendation, I installed Avast on my tablet and phone. I like it very much, as a matter of fact I installed it on my wife's Nook Color that she uses for couponing and different product reviews. And yes as you probably remember from when I torked my ankle, we are those coupon people and you all are welcome to our old house's bomb shelter late this December.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lol too good Woody. I'd like to reserve two seats if I can, one for me and one for the gf.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Happy bday there Dougie! Hope you knocked back a few watching the Heat...lol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I just survived another bday! I'm Tree-Seven! It was a simple and lovely day(especially that my Heat dismantled Sugartibbs Yuckka)


Happy belated birthday YOUNG MANG...HOPE U SEE MANY MANY MORE.....flash on 
sent from my mind


----------



## Big Dog KMc

O.K. Everyone Join In..

Happy Birthday to Doogie.......

Happy Birthday to Doogie.................

Happy Birthday to Dooooogiiiiiiieeeeee.........................

Only ooonnnneeeee day Late.










Damit!

Who forgot to light the candles!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Big Dog KMc said:


> Who forgot to light the candles!


Was a command decision, I didn't want to burn the house down with all those candles....


----------



## dougfresh

Lol Zensters!!!!!!!!Thanks: D


----------



## Woody

Google Celebrates Summer Solstice With Deep App Discounts

Sale is today only

Jamie's 20 Minute Meals: $0.99
Draw Something: $0.99
Grand Theft Auto III: $0.99
Blue Hat, Green Hat: $0.99
Shazam Encore: $0.99
NBA Jam: $0.99
mSecure: $0.99
Mini Motor Racing: $0.99
Order & Chaos Online: $0.99
Clouds & Sheep Premium: $0.99
Mass Effect Infiltrator: $0.99
Alarm Clock by Double Twist: $0.99
RepliGo PDF Reader: $0.99
Guns'n'Glory WW2 Premium: $0.99
Flight Track: $0.99
Moo, Baa, La La La: $0.99


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks Wood.

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Can anyone do me a flavor? I pulled this wp from some thread and was wanting it in red or a brushed chrome or grey. Can anyone do that or tell me how to do it in PS or Gimp.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Can anyone do me a flavor? I pulled this wp from some thread and was wanting it in red or a brushed chrome or grey. Can anyone do that or tell me how to do it in PS or Gimp.


Like This?


----------



## yosup

Who says tennis isn't a violent sport?

*David Nalbandian Kicks Umpire - 2012 Queens Final*


----------



## Big Dog KMc

yosup said:


> Who says tennis isn't a violent sport?


I saw this on the news.

What a Moron.


----------



## Woody

Thanks Big. I still have those other backgrounds that you flipped around for me not too long ago, as well as those color Sombrero Galaxies

Do you do that in PS or Gimp? I haven't used them very much, so not sure I know what to do. If you want to shoot me a PM, that would be cool. When you have the time of course.


----------



## eddychecker

You may have noticed a small change in my avatar. Let's say that the "udderly inappropriate" previous one was sensibly removed. While I never meant it to offend, I apologize to anyone it may have offended and I am reminded to use some better judgement on this public forum. That said, you already know where my mind is, don't cross the line just brush up against it. :')


----------



## mr_psycho

eddychecker said:


> You may have noticed a small change in my avatar. Let's say that the "udderly inappropriate" previous one was sensibly removed. While I never meant it to offend, I apologize to anyone it may have offended and I am reminded to use some better judgement on this public forum. That said, you already know where my mind is, don't cross the line just brush up against it. :')


So, what's the next theme, then?

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class Vibrant running LinAOKP Build 39


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> ****Be sure to KEEP IT CLEAN. ****​*You know the rules. Nothing to offend re: religion, race, gender, nudity,...*​
> Just a thread to shoot the breeze about what you want. Tips, Tricks, Bacon, Science (FOR SCIENCE!!!), What the hell is a Jigawatt, Likes/Dislikes and generally anything to keep the clutter out of the threads.
> 
> Since we are now getting more views and attention to our defection and we want Zen to hit the front page and Rootznews, it would behoove us to keep the threads clean. We all know each other and have a comraderie with each other that allows us to talk freely, but if we want the mods to take DD's work more seriously, we should put off-topic stuff here.
> 
> Let the verbal diarrhea begin.


This reminds me of something a college professor used to say about kids nowadays (I think that was about us). They had "Diarrhea of the mouth, and Constipation of the brain."









Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

MP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> They had "Diarrhea of the mouth, and Constipation of the brain."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.
> 
> MP


Lol, all that together rhymes... Now I can't stop reading as if it were a little song.


----------



## Woody

I was thinking about hitting up a post of the OP, since we may not be the only people reading this thread. Eddy, you are OK in my book and I think I dated that girl in college at some point or another.

Edit:: You wanna see the difference between XDA and RW? Read this from the SGS3 section. This is from the SGS2 section from the same guy. If I had to put money on it, I would suspect that when "someone" was giving Dan a hard time in the SGS2 forums that prompted the exodus, I would believe that this person was somehow in the picture.

Dan (and the rest of DD), your place is here amongst the civilized, albeit sometimes waaayyy off topic!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Man, reading those, makes me miss that place even less than I do now.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Man, reading those, makes me miss that place even less than I do now.


Wow. My last words to that guy would have been "GFY" only spelled out in big bold red letters. Or even better yet if he was local and I could tell him mano y mano. But I agree, I haven't logged in over there since we left....well... I did on Tapatalk once by accident and then wondered why my faves weren't there...lol


----------



## lapdog01

Does this rom support swahili?

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> I was thinking about hitting up a post of the OP, since we may not be the only people reading this thread. Eddy, you are OK in my book and I think I dated that girl in college at some point or another.
> 
> Edit:: You wanna see the difference between XDA and RW? Read this from the SGS3 section. This is from the SGS2 section from the same guy. If I had to put money on it, I would suspect that when "someone" was giving Dan a hard time in the SGS2 forums that prompted the exodus, I would believe that this person was somehow in the picture.
> 
> Dan (and the rest of DD), your place is here amongst the civilized, albeit sometimes waaayyy off topic!!!


What a piece of work this guy is! Those two posts let me astonished. That POS is going to HELL


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> What a piece of work this guy is! Those two posts let me astonished. That POS is going to HELL


I can't believe that something like that is allowed. It had to have been reported multiple times. I like the one post about the guy going to his town and since his brain cells weren't enough, he would let his fists do the talking.

From the Simpsons, "Boy, if it were up to me, I'd let you go, (now showing his fists) but the lads have been drinking all day" - Groundskeeper Willie [That is going in my homepage of quotes. Forgot all about that one]

*************

The only time I ever got sort of pissed was when that guy was diving his Vibe away to a developer to use for the greater cause. I PM'd him, noted the thread and some DBag comes in and starts to tell me that I am not qualified enough and that some Mod Camera hack that I did was nice and all but not enough. I let it get to me at first and then realized that I am just an ISP on some forum that no one really cares about me, so WTF else would I do, but respond. Of all people, Topshelf went to bat and laid this guy out for me. I've always liked that guy, many don't, but I do.

B, do you know if Dan is still using that Vibe he got from that guy?


----------



## Br1cK'd

No Woody, he actually sent that to Annex when his took a dump. Annex sent his original one off for repair, but the repair tech couldn't fix it without replacing the main board, which is about 200 I think he was quoted.

EDIT - listing a small apology here for my GPS post in the Zen thread, I'm having a bad day and feel like an asshole, and that's how I'm coming across. I'm gonna take a little break from here for a day or two, things have gone from crazy to batshit in my little world, but I'll see you guys when I get back around.


----------



## Woody

No worries man. Sometimes a few days off clears things up. We'll man the fort.


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> No Woody, he actually sent that to Annex when his took a dump. Annex sent his original one off for repair, but the repair tech couldn't fix it without replacing the main board, which is about 200 I think he was quoted.
> 
> EDIT - listing a small apology here for my GPS post in the Zen thread, I'm having a bad day and feel like an asshole, and that's how I'm coming across. I'm gonna take a little break from here for a day or two, things have gone from crazy to batshit in my little world, but I'll see you guys when I get back around.


Like Woody said. Take care of yourself first. Go spend some quality time with those you love and that love you.

Well all be here.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class Vibrant running LinAOKP Build 39


----------



## dougfresh

Nothing a little Purple Kush couldn't fix right up Br1ckD lol. Take care of yourself and don't forget to meditate when the Zen Bell apk goes off


----------



## mr_psycho

Just in case any of us are in the dog house, we need to remember the rules. Luckily, I found a copy laying around.

*The Rules*
The Female always makes THE RULES.
THE RULES are subject to change without notice.
No Male can possibly know all THE RULES.
If the Female suspects the Male knows all THE RULES, she must immediately change some of THE RULES.
The Female is never wrong.
If it appears the Female is wrong, it is because of a flagrant misunderstanding caused by something the Male did or said wrong.
If Rule #6 applies, the Male must apologize immediately for causing the misunderstanding.
The Female can change her mind at any time.
The Male must never change his mind without the express written consent of The Female.
The Female has every right to be angry or upset at any time.
The Male must remain calm at all times, unless the Female wants him to be angry or upset.
The Female must, under no circumstances, let the Male know whether she wants him to be angry or upset.
The Male is expected to read the mind of the Female at all times.
At all times, what is important is what the Female meant, not what she said.
If the Male doesn't abide by THE RULES, it is because he can't take the heat, lacks backbone, and is a wimp.
If the Female has PMS, all THE RULES are null and void and the Male must cater to her every whim.
If the Male, at any time, believes he is right, he must refer to Rule #5.
Have fun!


----------



## lapdog01

Take some time Sir. This s**t should be fun, but it's not the be-all-end-all. Life happens to be much more important. Peace

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

LOL! That's the story of your lives! Touche ;O


----------



## Mostdef69

Sprint are out of stock and pre order are closed for SGS3 and only sell 16gb
AT & T only sell 16gb SGS3 anfd pre order is still open
Verizon only sell 16gb and pre order is still open
T mobile sell 16gb and 32 gb and pre order is open
U.S. Cellular sell 16gb only blue and white and 32 gb only sell white color. and pre order is open

Look like T mobile is the winner.


----------



## xriderx66

all of the sgs3 orders are delayed except tmo

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_psycho

Hey X,

You still in Hawaii, or did the peeps here kick you out?









When I found out you were in HI, this immediately entered my mind.









So lock up your daughter
And lock up your wife
Lock up your back door
And run for your life
The man is back in town
Don't you mess around

Hope you had a good time with all the coconuts and bananas here. The actual fruit is not bad, too.









MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Sprint are out of stock and pre order are closed for SGS3 and only sell 16gb
> AT & T only sell 16gb SGS3 anfd pre order is still open
> Verizon only sell 16gb and pre order is still open
> T mobile sell 16gb and 32 gb and pre order is open
> U.S. Cellular sell 16gb only blue and white and 32 gb only sell white color. and pre order is open
> 
> Look like T mobile is the winner.


Sheit! Don't even go there. I won't budge until TMO starts offering up the 64 GB booty. lol

I like BIG MEM and I cannot lie!
You other Devs can't deny
That when a phone comes in and it's itty bitty slim
And large screen in your face
You get SPRUNG
Wanna pull up front
Cuz you notice those specs was stuffed
Deep (color) in the screens and no tearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya
And take a picture
...








Don't worry, I won't quit my day job. lol

Did you all see the Antutu benchmarks for the SGS3? What is it, like a million times faster than our Vibrant?

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

I said GOD DAMN!

Mostdef, I can't stop staring at your Avatar. I'm sorry, were you saying, something about a phone?









MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

I found out today I'm eligible for a full upgrade from TMo, and they only want 379 dollars for the gd SGS3. After being with this company since like 2001 when it was voicestream, I had hoped to garner a better standing and deeper discount with them.

Frakin crooks, its just not my day today. You guys ever see the South Park episode where everything is turning Stan into a pessimistic asshole? Welcome to my life of late.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> I said GOD DAMN!
> 
> Mostdef, I can't stop staring at your Avatar. I'm sorry, were you saying, something about a phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


HeHeHe...I cant help stop staring at her MELON too


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1cK said:


> I found out today I'm eligible for a full upgrade from TMo, and they only want 379 dollars for the gd SGS3. After being with this company since like 2001 when it was voicestream, I had hoped to garner a better standing and deeper discount with them.
> 
> Frakin crooks, its just not my day today. You guys ever see the South Park episode where everything is turning Stan into a pessimistic asshole? Welcome to my life of late.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


wait till christmas holiday month. They always have a huge sale and possible a new hardware. I wouldnt buy it now till there bug or hardware failure in the future.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Mostdef69 said:


> wait till christmas holiday month. They always have a huge sale and possible a new hardware. I wouldnt buy it now till there bug or hardware failure in the future.


BUHT I WAHNT IT NAAAAAAAOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mr_psycho

Hey Mostdef. Was just looking for you. Or your Avatar, actually.









MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> HeHeHe...I cant help stop staring at her MELON too


Who is this Angel of Breast. Sorry, I meant Breast. I mean... nm LOL

MP


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> No Woody, he actually sent that to Annex when his took a dump. Annex sent his original one off for repair, but the repair tech couldn't fix it without replacing the main board, which is about 200 I think he was quoted.
> 
> EDIT - listing a small apology here for my GPS post in the Zen thread, I'm having a bad day and feel like an asshole, and that's how I'm coming across. I'm gonna take a little break from here for a day or two, things have gone from crazy to batshit in my little world, but I'll see you guys when I get back around.


You're entitled to go guano every once in awhile....lol.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I found out today I'm eligible for a full upgrade from TMo, and they only want 379 dollars for the gd SGS3. After being with this company since like 2001 when it was voicestream, I had hoped to garner a better standing and deeper discount with them.
> 
> Frakin crooks, its just not my day today. You guys ever see the South Park episode where everything is turning Stan into a pessimistic asshole? Welcome to my life of late.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Yeah I checked today for myself and it's 379 for the upgrade. Meh. I'll wait a few months...Vibe is still cool with Zen. Like I said in an earlier post, give it 3-4 months and they'll likely drop the price some. Hell, they still want over 200 for the SGS2.

Edit: I love the way they'll sell it cheaper to get a new customer than they will to upgrade an existing one and get them to re-up. Bastards.


----------



## drjjones426

Let's go thunder! Got a deep hole to dig out of and history to make!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> Who is this Angel of Breast. Sorry, I meant Breast. I mean... nm LOL
> 
> MP


I wish I know her name and her number. I just found her in Google. But whoever post it in Google must be the lucky bastard to stare her big melon everyday. I got goose bump already! If Annex see this he going to fall if his chair lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> Edit: I love the way they'll sell it cheaper to get a new customer than they will to upgrade an existing one and get them to re-up. Bastards.


Exactly dude! I could go to Sprint right now and get one (on back order but still) for 199, 250 for the 32GB. BAH!


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1cK said:


> BUHT I WAHNT IT NAAAAAAAOOOOOOOO!


 we all do want it now. I'm not going to buy the phone under contract. I hate contract. For almost 8 year with Tmo I never was under contract.


----------



## Mostdef69

Sprint have bad network coverage. I went to sprint before Tmo. I never got a better signal in U.P.. they only thing nice about sprint they have better plan. I like Tmo cause it cheaper and faster 4G than sprint. I will love to have Verizon but they are to pricy and I don't like their policy on long distance that you only can call from 7pm to 11pm. Tmo offer me unlimited long distance with no extra charge.


----------



## drjjones426

Mostdef69 said:


> Sprint have bad network coverage. I went to sprint before Tmo. I never got a better signal in U.P.. they only thing nice about sprint they have better plan. I like Tmo cause it cheaper and faster 4G than sprint. I will love to have Verizon but they are to pricy and I don't like their policy on long distance that you only can call from 7pm to 11pm. Tmo offer me unlimited long distance with no extra charge.


U.p? Upper peninsula?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Here is a video of the TMo SGS3 in "sort of" action. I had yet to see it running live until now. Just stock photos on various sites. Sorry to temp you even more, but like ddanc said and I mentioned a few weeks ago, I'll wait until all the little idiosyncracies are out about things that are flawed or manufactured cheaply (Our GPS anyone? Or SGS2's crappy display?)

About Sprint; don't forget that when that buried HTC logger app surfaced and everyone was up in arms about it, something else came to light. Sprint runs everything that goes through their browser/ISP servers through the DOJ. Now I have nothing to hide, but I will not play ball with Big Brother (at least that I know of).


----------



## Mostdef69

drjjones426 said:


> U.p? Upper peninsula?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Yes


----------



## dougfresh

LETS GO HEAT!!!LETS GO HEAT!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

ROFL

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## drjjones426

Mostdef69 said:


> Yes


That's cool man. I'm in the lower in a suburb outside Detroit.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> LETS GO HEAT!!!LETS GO HEAT!!


Congrats to you dougie

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

That is some funny stuff right there. Glad to see you are back in decent spirits, if not good. Nothing like a little stimulation simulation to lighten the mood.


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1cK said:


> ROFL
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Roflmao!


----------



## Mostdef69

drjjones426 said:


> That's cool man. I'm in the lower in a suburb outside Detroit.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


My wife is from U.P. she have family live in Amasa. Love it there. Nice and quite.


----------



## dougfresh

Yaaahh! Sweet smell of the upmost victory!! I thank my pops, moms,espn,abc and most importantly n00b in NEED!!!!!!lol YES


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Yaaahh! Sweet smell of the upmost victory!! I thank my pops, moms,espn,abc and most importantly n00b in NEED!!!!!!lol YES


STFU! The only people you need thank is me and Br1cK'd for bringing you the Linaro Bacon. lol lol lol









I'm glad LeBotimus Prime got his W. Now let some other veteran get a ring/trophy.

Time to break out the Prosciutto, Doug. Apparently, you've earned it. 

Of course, I'm just kidding.









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class Vibrant running LinAOKP Build 39


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> STFU! The only people you need thank is me and Br1cK'd for bringing you the Linaro Bacon. lol lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad LeBotimus Prime got his W. Now let some other veteran get a ring/trophy.
> 
> Time to break out the Prosciutto, Doug. Apparently, you've earned it.
> 
> Of course, I'm just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class Vibrant running LinAOKP Build 39


I might not always eat Prossiutto, but when I do, it's diParma!!!!! Stay saltly and thirsty my freinds.YUP ! Wait! Wait!I might not always flash ROMS....But when I do, it's the SHIZZLe from my boys MP and BRICKS,my friends!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Prosciutto or Prosecco???? Baaaccconn or Bubbly? Or both


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Sheit! ...
> 
> I like BIG MEM and I cannot lie!
> You other Devs can't deny
> That when a phone comes in and it's itty bitty slim
> And large screen in your face
> You get SPRUNG
> Wanna pull up front
> Cuz you notice those specs was stuffed
> Deep (color) in the screens and no tearing
> I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
> Oh, baby I wanna get with ya
> And take a picture
> ...
> MP


Damn, MP ... datsum good sheit, mang.









MP = as in ... Master P (Psycho) ...

" No Limit Studios, whassup?
Who dis is? Who dis is?
This Rappin 4-Tay, who is this?
Oh dis MP
MP?! *said with disbelief*
Yeah dis MP!
MP?! (Yeah) If this MP lemme hear ya say ungggggggggggh "
......
" M.P. pullin stripes, commander-in-chief
And fools run up wrong, n*gga I'm knockin out some teeth
I'm down here slangin, rollin with these hustlers
Tryin to get rid of all you haters and you bustas "
......
" Make em say UNGGGGGGH (UNGGGGGGH)
Na-nah na-nah (na-nah na-nah) "

( All ya'll subZero haters can go eat a d... Don't mess with no mr_psycho ... don't you know he's loco??







 )


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Damn, MP ... datsum good sheit, mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP = as in ... Master P (Psycho) ...
> 
> " No Limit Studios, whassup?
> Who dis is? Who dis is?
> This Rappin 4-Tay, who is this?
> Oh dis MP
> MP?! *said with disbelief*
> Yeah dis MP!
> MP?! (Yeah) If this MP lemme hear ya say ungggggggggggh "
> ......
> " M.P. pullin stripes, commander-in-chief
> And fools run up wrong, n*gga I'm knockin out some teeth
> I'm down here slangin, rollin with these hustlers
> Tryin to get rid of all you haters and you bustas "
> ......
> " Make em say UNGGGGGGH (UNGGGGGGH)
> Na-nah na-nah (na-nah na-nah) "
> 
> ( All ya'll subZero haters can go eat a d... Don't mess with no mr_psycho ... don't you know he's loco??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class Vibrant running LinAOKP Build 39


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Yaaahh! Sweet smell of the upmost victory!! I thank my pops, moms,espn,abc and most importantly n00b in NEED!!!!!!lol YES


YEAH BABY! Woot! Heat won! The smell of victory even beats the sweet smell of hickory smoked bacon! ... OK maybe it doesn't beat bacon, but victory is definitely sweet! Lol, you go Doug! That troll face of yours will now strike anger in all the OKC fans who glance at your avatar!


----------



## lapdog01

@dougfresh and n00b
Congrats boyz
@Woodrube
Just arrived in your nape of the woods(sorta) The lappy clan is in scenic Fairfield Oh. Daughter wanted to get credit az an extra in some B movie, and since I had "bidness" in Indy yesterday we made it a roadtrip. Maybe hit kings Island later or some alt. Fun

@ Mr psycho
YOU HAVE SKILLZ...not just a kernel dev, but an undercover rap artist.

Did anyone get invited to a Tmob Sgs3 special event? My wifwy did but I didnt ......wtf? Bills come in my name. Hopefully she thakes me as a+1

@Br1cK'd

Tommorrow I find out how much INFLUENCE my tmob buddy has. He told me he could get Deep discounts....it's put up or stfu time

@ mostdef.....Melon is now in my vocab
@yosup
Guess what Song I had blasting ridin through the fog dis morning (hint SRV fave)

@jaliscojorge
Speed limits are 70 here..(translates to 90 for us west suburbanites 

Lovin the Linaro Zen smooothness. 
@globespy..My gps is spot on ( couldnt resist jk)

@xrider...i am at your heaven.....75+ girls under twenty and only one would be OFF LIMITS...any guesses?
Be peaceful

sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

BREAKING NEWS....D Wade has been trade to the CAVS!!


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> @Woodrube
> Just arrived in your nape of the woods(sorta) The lappy clan is in scenic Fairfield Oh. Daughter wanted to get credit az an extra in some B movie, and since I had "bidness" in Indy yesterday we made it a roadtrip. Maybe hit kings Island later or some alt. Fun


That's cool. Are you going to stay for the weekend? My wife is actually from Fairfield. I'm from Dayton (about 30mins north) but I moved down here about 17yrs ago and lived downtown for about 12. I still work down here in the financial sector about 2 blocks aways from the stadium.

There is a Reds-Twins game tonight and tix are pretty cheap ($10 for outer view and then you can move down). Kings Island is a bunch of fun but it is an all day type thing. My FIL got us season passed this past XMas and we have been a few times already. If you do decided to stay for the weekend, let me know and we'll meet up with you for a drink or lunch or something. I am here at work until 5 and then free all weekend. We have like 5 hotels downtown and you can get a room pretty cheap as a walk-up. Cincinnatian 5*, Westin/Hyatt 4*, Millenium/Crown Plaza 3*.

Have fun and let me know.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> That's cool. Are you going to stay for the weekend? My wife is actually from Fairfield.
> 
> There is a Reds-Twins game tonight and tix are pretty cheap ($10 for outer view and then you can move down). Kings Island is a bunch of fun but it is an all day type thing. If you do decided to stay for the weekend, let me know and we'll meet up with you for a drink or lunch or something. I am here at work until 5 and then free all weekend.
> 
> Have fun and let me know.


I would really like to hookup. Kings Island was more an idea that my 16 year old son and I had. My eldest son lives in Evansville Indiana. Wifey has hinted a cruise there. Gonna try to persuade her( maybe a shopping spree) to stay until tommorrow. Reds -twins or a coupla cold ones with the wood man would be great. Just gotta hope he wife wants to shop more than see the grandaughter. As Mr psycho posted, i am a victim of " the rules"
But i will pm ya before 3pm. ....lappy
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

It's cool. Man we must be running in circles around each other. My wife's sister lived in Evansville for 4years. Her husband worked for GE Plastics before it got bought by some Arab firm. They then transfered him up here with fat $ and closer to her family.

I got a kids b-day party tomorrow from 12-3 and my boys are going on the GABP field in Sunday's game as part of the Reds Heads kids thing.

If she wants to go shopping, then take her to Kenwood Galleria (might be Towne Centre <--Notice the fancy spelling?). It is nice, clean and high end (but there is still a Spencer's Gifts and Gap to keep it real for the rest of us).

But by all means, if you have the chance to see your granddaughter, do that first and foremost. Then you can go to the casino on the river down there in E'ville and win big bucks and then it will be SGS3's for everyone.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Have fun on your road trip lapdog01. Wish I could drive in those speed limits. Even though I've been pushed out of the way by state cops a few times while I was doing around 75 

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

My son and I are now exploring. His desire is to grab a few coney's for lunch. Only 145 pounds but a bottomless pit. The wife and daughter are at this movie set at Receptions. Dont know the name of the movie, but it has a prom so that gives insight.

Whatever happens i will be in ciincy for a few hours. Surely going to Eville as the wife just spoke to our fam and they are excited. We just spent time in PR with them but it's easy to miss folks you rarely see because of distance,life, etc.
Anyway looks like im on the road by 2 or 3, but The NEXT time i am here I will surely look you up
Hve fun with the busy weekend. Thanks for the shopping tip. Oh where is the best chili?
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Everyone in Cincy loves Skyline. It is Cincinnati Style Chili with cinnamon and chocolate in it. I personally hate it. Texas Chili all the way for me.

Since you are at Receptions, I highly reommend going to Jungle Jims. It is on the other side of Route 4 and down maybe 1-2 miles. It is a supermarket like you have NEVER seen before. Trust me man. This place was on "World's Strangest Bathroom" and that show about people that move things across country on flatbed trucks (they shipped a 1/8th scale Pirate Ship to Jim - Yep a Pirate Ship for a grocery store). They have meats, cheeses, wines, produce from all over the world. Something like 10k bottles of hot sauce.

Turns out that I am probably going to be going to Fairfield tonight. Wife just called and wants to maybe go out there for dinner. Miss you by about 4 hours. Oh, well. Next time your through (or anyone for that matter) let me know.


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Have fun on your road trip lapdog01. Wish I could drive in those speed limits. Even though I've been pushed out of the way by state cops a few times while I was doing around 75
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


I counted ZERO highway cops. I vot in line with this BMW and we pushed 95 most of the way from Indy. I hope laser/ radar detection is not illegal here. Anyway had the Audi hummin. I am letting my son drive now. My wife would freak ( her car) thats why i am able to chat a little

@ Woodrube. 
Chocolate and Cinnamon????? PASS. Looking for REAL chili. +1 on the texas style. Man I wish the stars aligned alittle better. Would love to meet ya in person. Well the future is still bright. Thanks for the supermarket tip. On the way out will swing by.

sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

So, Galaxy Nexus HSPA+ is now in the lead as the next phone for me. Here's the news-worthy nibble, courtesy of our own X.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/21/android-jelly-bean-4.1-google-wallet/

Galaxy Nexus + No Contract + Jelly Bean - $100 = Yes Please!!!

MP


----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## mr_psycho

Free Amazon App of the Day: PicShop Photo Editor

Not sure how good it is, but who doesn't need a photo editor on the phone, right? I mean if we're gonna post dem boob shots, then we might as well do them justice. MostDef!!!!

MP


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Free Amazon App of the Day: PicShop Photo Editor
> 
> Not sure how good it is, but who doesn't need a photo editor on the phone, right? I mean if we're gonna post dem boob shots, then we might as well do them justice. MostDef!!!!
> 
> MP


Maybe I could edit out her shirt with this app ooo yeah....;O


----------



## Woody

This might seem elementary to some on here, but a friend of mine sent me this email with a wmv file attached to it and I want to post it on here. I think you will like it a bunch even though there are no boobs or bacon. My question is how can I get a wmv file to show up in here? Or if I can find a copy of it on YouTube, how do you put the YouTube file in a post and not just the link? I know you wrap it in BB code but not sure what that is or do you use an icon in the post box?

I haven't done that ever and have no idea how to do it. I have seen on the Brown Side the YouTube button but I never have any reason over there to post anything YouTubish.


----------



## dougfresh

Dropbox it if your a user Woods


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Deleted. Double post.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

I'm on my phone right now, but I'm pretty sure that to insert a YouTube video you must first get the video's URL and then place the bb markup code "media" and "/media" around it...

But if it's not affiliated with boobs or bacon, then what's the point in posting it?









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Alrighty then. Lets give this a whirl. We built some of these in my 2nd year physics class but nothing like this.


----------



## jaliscojorge

What kind of Audi lapdog01? Car or suv? Wife and I are in the hunt for a new suv. Looked at the Q7 online but haven't test driven it. Were originally looking at Yukon Denali. But going out of the box to see what the same amount of $s can get us.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> What kind of Audi lapdog01? Car or suv? Wife and I are in the hunt for a new suv. Looked at the Q7 online but haven't test driven it. Were originally looking at Yukon Denali. But going out of the box to see what the same amount of $s can get us.
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


A6 
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

I got a Hyundai Santa Fe and love it. We've driven it to Florida, Chicago and all over the east coast. Hard to beat that warranty.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> I got a Hyundai Santa Fe and love it. We've driven it to Florida, Chicago and all over the east coast. Hard to beat that warranty.


Gas mileage probably rocks too.

Also thanks for jungle jims tip. I bought 6 hot sauces. Got Dave's Insanity Sauce....HOT
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

That place is a trip ain't it?

Anyone who wants to check it, click the link I posted and you'll see something pretty cool.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Woodrube said:


> I got a Hyundai Santa Fe and love it. We've driven it to Florida, Chicago and all over the east coast. Hard to beat that warranty.


I'll have to check them out. Problem is the wifey is being super picky about what she wants. And all just because she is tired of driving a perfectly good and nice truck that we often get offers from people that want to buy it. Funny thing is she doesn't approve the idea of me getting the new sgs3 because I have a working vibrant, how ironic isn't it?

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I got a Hyundai Santa Fe and love it. We've driven it to Florida, Chicago and all over the east coast. Hard to beat that warranty.


I've got the same thing Rube. Santa Fe Limited. I've had zero issues and with the bigger V6 it gets on down the road (although not like an A6...lol)


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Gas mileage probably rocks too.
> 
> Also thanks for jungle jims tip. I bought 6 hot sauces. Got Dave's Insanity Sauce....HOT
> sent from my mind


Daves is sickly hot (but at least great flavor) although they're making sauces now that are so hot they're not fit for consumption.


----------



## mr_psycho

jaliscojorge said:


> I'll have to check them out. Problem is the wifey is being super picky about what she wants. And all just because she is tired of driving a perfectly good and nice truck that we often get offers from people that want to buy it. Funny thing is she doesn't approve the idea of me getting the new sgs3 because I have a working vibrant, how ironic isn't it?
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


Woody, I have the same problem. Not with the car, but the phone. lol

Time for a Special SGS3 edition hard-brick release for our vibrants. Did someone say something about a working phone? lol

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddanc1984

Python avatars anyone? LOL


----------



## Woody

jaliscojorge said:


> Woody, I have the same problem. Not with the car, but the phone. lol
> 
> Time for a Special SGS3 edition hard-brick release for our vibrants. Did someone say something about a working phone? lol
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Rule #5


----------



## Mostdef69

2013 Porsche Cayenne


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube I always make 5 alarms chili when ever I go ice fishing in U.P. I put all kind of hot pepper when I cook the chili... BTW it give me a hot burning wet shit. LOL


----------



## ddanc1984

Mostdef69 said:


> Woodrube I always make 5 alarms chili when ever I go ice fishing in U.P. I put all kind of hot pepper when I cook the chili... BTW it give me a hot burning wet shit. LOL


That was WAYYYYYY TMI there Mostdef....lol


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Woodrube I always make 5 alarms chili when ever I go ice fishing in U.P. I put all kind of hot pepper when I cook the chili... BTW it give me a hot burning wet shit. LOL


Fire in the hole!!

I see we may be back to talking about sh*t. lmao

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> Fire in the hole!!
> 
> I see we may be back to talking about sh*t. lmao
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Yeah it hot shit and it melt the ice so quickly than using a ice auger. Jiggin time


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> I'll have to check them out. Problem is the wifey is being super picky about what she wants. And all just because she is tired of driving a perfectly good and nice truck that we often get offers from people that want to buy it. Funny thing is she doesn't approve the idea of me getting the new sgs3 because I have a working vibrant, how ironic isn't it?
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


Jusr read the rules posted by MP. My wife drives an a6 but asks "didnt u say your vibrant works great?. Save the money for more important things". Then she spends 300+ on clothes for a 3 year old. In 3 months they will be too small.








sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Woodrube I always make 5 alarms chili when ever I go ice fishing in U.P. I put all kind of hot pepper when I cook the chili... BTW it give me a hot burning wet shit. LOL


Theres the signature mostdef comment that we all enjoy

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Man ... you miss a little Zen chillin' time in here, and this thread just speeds off like a money-hemorrhaging lapdog driving an A6 blazing 95+ weaving through the lanes to find the nearest place to take a roast-my-cajones-penny-varnish-removing-hot-sauce greasy-bacon-rendered-fat corn-projectiled hot burning wet sheit (thanks for that graphic imagery, Mostdef







) ... (exhale).



Mostdef69 said:


> I see we may be back to talking about sh*t. lmao
> MP


It always comes down to Murphy's Law: "Anything that can possibly go wrong, does."

I believe we can further interpret that as: "Shit happens." ( and there it is )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Wife and I are in the hunt for a new suv. Looked at the Q7 online but haven't test driven it. Were originally looking at Yukon Denali.


Personally, I'm not a fan of smaller SUV's, but there's obviously always a hard trade-off between cargo capacity and gas mileage & other expenses (thus, smaller SUV's can make an awful lot of sense). I drove a friend's Land Rover LR2 for a short stint, and that was really a nice smaller SUV experience. Great engine response, nice lower end torque, and surprisingly tight in the corners. Plus those firm Euro-styled leather seats are very comfy for long drives. But, as with most smaller / mid-size SUV's, I never understood why they skimp on the cargo space in the back. Not sure if they still make them, but I see a ton of GMC Envoy's on the roads. Up close, you get a huge amount of cargo space with the the rear seats folded down. Great utility vehicle in my book. I only wish they kept some of the GMC Blazer styling cues ... but forward progress is onward ho, ain't it?

Luv the Yukon Denali's form factor though (and really a great looking ride - ie. I'm partial to that old-school boxier Suburban'ish styling for SUV's). It's a really great size - ie. not too big like a full blown Suburban and not too small like a Jeep Cheroke. If the Denali drives anything like a Tahoe, then expect it to drive like a very large truck (ie. not the greatest driving experience - at least when curves are involved). I love the heritage of the old Suburbans (the all-time great multi-utility vehicular). If you were thinking the GMC Yukon Denali ... did you ever consider an Escalade? Stylin' & Profilin', my man.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> YEAH BABY! Woot! Heat won! The smell of victory even beats the sweet smell of hickory smoked bacon! ... OK maybe it doesn't beat bacon, but victory is definitely sweet! Lol, you go Doug! That troll face of yours will now strike anger in all the OKC fans who glance at your avatar!


Damn ... well, that's just one down, but you still gots "not one ... not two ... not three ... not four ... not five ... not six ... not seven ... not eight ... not nine ... not ten ... not eleven ... not twelve ... not thirteen ..." to go, ain't cha? (just playin' Heat Hombreros).

CONGRATS to TampaVibFresh and The_Notorious_N_0_0_B!!!

4-1 in an NBA finals is a nice way to go down in the history books. Hell, God bless 'em if they can keep it up (and Bosh stays healthy and productive). D Wade is simply $$ ... always has been. I'm warming up to Lebron James (but still irked at anyone being called "The King" right out of H.S.). He's earning my respect but not fully there yet (just being honest is all). Homeboy's definitely got game. I actually want to see a more dominant Chris Bosh step up consistently and make it a real everyday triple threat. Who gives a spanky shyzer what the rest of the roster is ... just keep that dynamic trio hungry and mean and try to make your mark in history. Lol ... I have no idea what I'm saying now (haven't slept yet and the mind is rather numb).

As for OKC (that's you, Tibbs) ... hell, when your homeboys were wearing Sonic Green they at least took 2 games off of MJ's Bull's in the NBA Finals (circa 1996?). Yes, yes ... the NBA for moi always comes back to Gary Payton & Shawn Kemp. No luv for the Pacific NW. Damn haters.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> I wish I know her name and her number. I just found her in Google. But whoever post it in Google must be the lucky bastard to stare her big melon everyday.


Suddenly, I'm strangely hungry for some Canteloupe. Or maybe it was Honeydew? Or perhaps some other type of ... Melon?









You know there is a God when he sends an "Angel" like this to be among us. Mostdef ... who the hell is she? What's her story? What it is, mang? Who dis is?


----------



## lapdog01

@yousup

Voodoo Chile was the winner money


----------



## jaliscojorge

yosup said:


> If you were thinking the GMC Yukon Denali ... did you ever consider an Escalade? Stylin' & Profilin', my man.


 Already suggested it but instantly turned down by the wifey because............too boxy?









Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## Mostdef69

jaliscojorge said:


> Already suggested it but instantly turned down by the wifey because............too boxy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


2013 or 2012 Porsche Cayenne or 2012 Volvo XC90 Suv Crossover


----------



## Mostdef69

I used to have Yukon got rid of it has to much problem with the transmisson and I trade in for 4x4 Tahoe and love it. The Yukon suck on pulling camper. Yukon hit 4,000 rpm when driving uphill.The Tahoe hit only between 2500 to 3000 rpm driving uphill big different. The more rpm the more you burn oil and and high oil pressure.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> 2013 or 2012 Porsche Cayenne or 2012 Volvo XC90 Suv Crossover


My cousin has the Volvo Crossover, He seems to love it. Good suggestion mostdef


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Already suggested it but instantly turned down by the wifey because............too boxy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


Man jorge. your wife and mine must be reading the same book


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Man jorge. your wife and mine must be reading the same book


 It sure seems like it. Her favorite car it's the Porsche cayenne but have stayed away from it because even a salesperson that I called to inquire on one told me that they were very unreliable right out of the factory. Don't know if the 2012 have the same problem but I'm sure they are most probably out of my spending budget

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

The Porsche name adds 5k to the price automagically









If anyone is interested in some in some custom lock rings ( metamorph applicable)
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28109-lockringsmetamorph-over-100-custom-lock-rings-for-all-aokps-unicorn-cms-cid-superheroes-and-more/


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy I tried several of those lockscreen mods last week and it didn't work.Did you have success on yours? Maybe they're updated now to workie on hdpi...


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy I tried several of those lockscreen mods last week and it didn't work.Did you have success on yours? Maybe they're updated now to workie on hdpi...


I tried 5 and this is the one im using now they all worked even the Heat:blink:







sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I tried 5 and this is the one im using now they all worked even the Heat:blink:


That's gorgeous there, lappy. If I had a tail to wag, it'd be working overtime (while I hump the couch or piss in someone's shoes). Hehe.


----------



## yosup

Roman _moves in __mysterious ways_ ...
http://aokp.co/index.../_/build-40-r26



> *Build 40*
> Submitted roman, Today, 01:19 AM | Last updated Today, 01:19 AM
> 
> Full change log available here
> 
> _I will make the post more pretty a little later!_


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> That's gorgeous there, lappy. If I had a tail to wag, it'd be working overtime (while I hump the coach or piss in someone's shoes). Hehe.


Dont forget to howl at the moon while listening to "atomic dog"

Maybe Roman has cloned himself
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Dont forget to howl at the moon while listening to "atomic dog"


Haha ... but, I got the "Humping The Air" thing covered though. So, I'm good (always, bro). 

P.S. An unintentional typo in the original post - ie. I'm not planning to "hump the coach." (at least not intentionally)


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Haha ... but, I got the "Humping The Air" thing covered though. So, I'm good (always, bro).
> 
> P.S. An unintentional typo in the original post - ie. I'm not planning to "hump the coach". Lol. Unless maybe it's lady's yoga or something.


I figured maybe the coaches daughter, but female coaches as a general rule, look pretty jacked so i assumed the typo

Has anyone flashed MP's new kernel..i think it's called Melons and Bacon or sumpthin like that
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I figured maybe the coaches daughter, but female coaches as a general rule, look pretty jacked so i assumed the typo ...


*Arianny Celeste* = an enthusiastic couch-humpin' HELL YEAH!!


















This "*chic*" = a profound *HELLLLLLLL NO*!!


----------



## lapdog01

I stand corrected on the first one ....yummy
Why did you post that guy next to the hottie:lol:

Just got to a computer... dint know that was your avatar...NICE
sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

What do you guys think? Good, bad, or meh?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Damn! I mentioned the Hyundai and the Warranty that came with it and was told that it was out of the question. But here is the thing. She says that she is ok with something not too expensive but that has low miles ie less than 30k miles. I think I give up figuring out what she really wants.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Damn! I mentioned the Hyundai and the Warranty that came with it and was told that it was out of the question. But here is the thing. She says that she is ok with something not too expensive but that has low miles ie less than 30k miles. I think I give up figuring out what she really wants.
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


If you ever figure out what a Woman wants, pinch yourself cuz you are dreaming


----------



## ddanc1984

If you ever THINK you've figured out what women want, its puff puff pass bro. I want to hit some of dat shit!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Colorado and Colorado Springs can use the Zen Nations prayers today. We have a large wildfire to the west side of the city, 2000+ acres since yesterday with no containment, many neighborhoods in danger, I know quite a few people who have been evacuated from their homes, and I face evacuation myself if this comes further south.

Pray for the crews on the ground fighting this too. These brave souls are working on steep mountain sides and valleys risking their lives in attempts to keep this city safe.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Colorado and Colorado Springs can use the Zen Nations prayers today. We have a large wildfire to the west side of the city, 2000+ acres since yesterday with no containment, many neighborhoods in danger, I know quite a few people who have been evacuated from their homes, and I face evacuation myself if this comes further south.
> 
> Pray for the crews on the ground fighting this too. These brave souls are working on steep mountain sides and valleys risking their lives in attempts to keep this city safe.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Prayers are going up for all in your area Br1cK'd. Be safe and be blessed
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Be very safe Brian and I'm praying for your community. Your area should receive some of this rainfall that has washed out the Tampa Bay area for the past 3 days. Hopefully it comes very soon .


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Colorado and Colorado Springs can use the Zen Nations prayers today. We have a large wildfire to the west side of the city, 2000+ acres since yesterday with no containment, many neighborhoods in danger, I know quite a few people who have been evacuated from their homes, and I face evacuation myself if this comes further south.
> 
> Pray for the crews on the ground fighting this too. These brave souls are working on steep mountain sides and valleys risking their lives in attempts to keep this city safe.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Prayers out for you B as well as the guys in the ground assault. Stay safe amigo.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_psycho

Praying for you, B, and everyone else in CO. Also, hoping to send some of this rain from Hawaii your way.

MP


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Colorado and Colorado Springs can use the Zen Nations prayers today. We have a large wildfire to the west side of the city, 2000+ acres since yesterday with no containment, many neighborhoods in danger, I know quite a few people who have been evacuated from their homes, and I face evacuation myself if this comes further south.
> 
> Pray for the crews on the ground fighting this too. These brave souls are working on steep mountain sides and valleys risking their lives in attempts to keep this city safe.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Be safe and all prayers to all of you and the fire fighters.
I have ,,, experience in wild fires.

I live in the east county of San Diego and lived through both 2003 and 2007 firestorms.

in 2003 I lived far enough away to avoid the fires but was stranded in my home for 4 days.

in 2005 we moved into an new place and much closer to the rural areas and in the 2007 firestorm we were stranded again and only 1 day away from being evacuated.
My boss lives only a mile away from me and most of his property and all of his out buildings burned but his house was spared. Most of his neighbors were not so lucky.

other that watching the 9/11attacks live on T.V. , This was the most horrible sight to see this close to home.


----------



## Woody

If all else fails GTFO!

Strange things at the Reds-Twins game. Went on the field with the boys, saw my HS girlfriend who is now married to one of my best friends younger brothers, the lead singer from The Flaming Lips is sitting right in front if me.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks for the good words guys. I took this pic from my parents house, on the far northeast side of town (EDIT - About 15 miles from the fire), about two hours ago. Now, I'm back at my home, jsut about two miles from the south side of this blaze. The small town Manitou Springs I used to live in has already been evacuated, its just down the valley from the south (left) side of the fires, have a lot of friends and a lot of history over there. Everyone I know has gotten out, I have talked to all of them. Its sketchy out here, and you can watch it unfold on Drudge Report, good old Matt is keeping the news of it posted as it goes.

Shhhhh, don't tell Romann, but MP has snuck me a build40 with Linaro flavor, as TK continues to build their devices out. I may do some work with it today, I gotta keep my mind on something else. So once I get my emergency-gotta-get-the-fuck-out-now bag packed, I think I'll lose myself in some Android for a little while, its strangley therapeutic for me.


----------



## dougfresh

I checked the weather channel for C.Springs and it seems like you guys aren't going to get any rain for 10 days and boy it's HOT over there!


----------



## Br1cK'd

We might have dry thunderstorms tonight, its 97 outside right now, yesterday we had the hottest day ever on record, and today is probably gonna be the same story. Worst possible conditions this could be happening in. The local and federal crews are really coming together nicely to battle this blaze, the efforts are there, but this, and this, are the kind of territory those brave souls are working in.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Thanks for the good words guys. I took this pic from my parents house, on the far northeast side of town (EDIT - About 15 miles from the fire), about two hours ago. Now, I'm back at my home, jsut about two miles from the south side of this blaze. The small town Manitou Springs I used to live in has already been evacuated, its just down the valley from the south (left) side of the fires, have a lot of friends and a lot of history over there. Everyone I know has gotten out, I have talked to all of them. Its sketchy out here, and you can watch it unfold on Drudge Report, good old Matt is keeping the news of it posted as it goes.


Here is a motion graph of the 2 firestorms we got hit with
My boss took his own pics and it was so surreal in seeing the scope of it all.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Fires_all-2003-2007.gif

Too big to post.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I remember those vividly Big Dog, I wasn't there, but I remember the news reports and documentaries about them. Its the images of those fires that scare the crap out of me right now. You're lucky to have missed them both my friend.


----------



## dougfresh

NOOB , scope this out! Lockscreen mod that Lappy linkeda couple pages back.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> NOOB , scope this out! Lockscreen mod that Lappy linkeda couple pages back.


See you got it fresh


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> See you got it fresh


Yep! Thanks,I tried it from the XD# thread a week or two ago( like5-8 of them) and nada. Nice that it works thanks again for the heads up Lap


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> See you got it fresh












Sharing is caring guys! Where can I get dis?!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

For N00000000B ...well for all Zensters 
http://rootzwiki.com...eroes-and-more/


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Wow. Thinking about all of this again brings chills all over.

I remember how much smoke there was. 
Day was like dusk. 
Brushing the ash with brooms. 
Having reactive airway disease (like asthma) , I was forced in wearing my charcoal painters mask for day's. 
I also drove around needing to go to the store and everything was closed. A ghost town.
Ash and garbage blowing everywhere. 
My parents said we should go to them in bakersfield but all of the highways were closed for days do to the fire.
Only way to go was west to the ocean or south into mexico.

Please keep aware on the fires progress. Watch T.V. , listen to the radio
I don't know how your wind conditions are there but during 03 and the 07 firestorms we had the Santa Ana winds in excess of 70 MPH.

Please be safe. You and your family.

Sent from my Vibrant on a Bacon induced coma.


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Wow. Thinking about all of this again brings chills all over.
> 
> I remember how much smoke there was.
> Day was like dusk.
> Brushing the ash with brooms.
> Having reactive airway disease (like asthma) , I was forced in wearing my charcoal painters mask for day's
> Ash and garbage blowing everywhere. all of the highways were closed for days do to the fire.
> Only way to go was west to the ocean or south into mexico.
> 
> Please keep aware on the fires progress.
> 
> Please be safe. You and your family.
> 
> Sent from my Vibrant on a Bacon induced coma.


I have never dealt with fire of that magnitude. A close brush with a tornado, but your account of fire seems much more chilling. Fire seems to slowly progress. A tornado only provides a short period of anxiety.

I echo BigDog.....stay safe
sent from my mind


----------



## manus ferrera

Hey brickd there is a thunderstorm. With some rain here in northern Colorado heading north you get anything down south?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Be safe B. And how do things work overnite as far as keeping tabs on the fire progress? Does everyone in your house take turns keeping watch or does everybody just stay up all night?

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## Br1cK'd

@e1, thanks peeps. Keep those prayers going for those guys on the ground.

@manus, no sir, just some shifting winds. We are getting 4 Air Force c130s in the mix tomorrow, they carry a lot more first retardant than the smaller private tankers. Hopefully that will let the boys on the ground get a better handle on things.

@jorge, I live alone, lol. Like last night though, the pd and fd were going door to door at 1 in the morning when an evac was called for Manitou Springs. Taking down names of the evacuated people and making sure no domicile went unchecked. They got around 5000 out without a problem. Manitou is between me and the fire, and they were allowed to go back home tonight, so I feel a little safer. Its mainly moving west and north though, still no containment.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

That's good to hear my man! Maybe I'll send ya about a hundred gallons of rain water tomorrow..This shit hasn't stopped down pouring since Saturday noon uhhh..


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> That's good to hear my man! Maybe I'll send ya about a hundred gallons of rain water tomorrow..This shit hasn't stopped down pouring since Saturday noon uhhh..


Isn't that just the shiznits? It rains like a mofo where you don't need/want it. and the places that NEED it, can't get a drop. That is some cruel frickl'n irony, Mama Gaia.

MP


----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## dougfresh

For you guys on T-Mobile and want to be a Guinea pig and test Wi-Fi calling: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1038784


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> For you guys on T-Mobile and want to be a Guinea pig and test Wi-Fi calling: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1038784


Im gonna try it


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> For you guys on T-Mobile and want to be a Guinea pig and test Wi-Fi calling: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1038784


I used those on my Hd2 not sure this is vibe compatible fresh
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> I used those on my Hd2 not sure this is vibe compatible fresh
> sent from my mind


Just wanted to throw it out there since it's a popular mod. I can't use it since Simple doesn't support it


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Just wanted to throw it out there since it's a popular mod. I can't use it since Simple doesn't support it


Keep on huntin for goods... we look out for the Zen nation. Also i could be wrong, it might work on the vibe. Mostdef should be checkin in with his report, as well as the Melon outlook for the upcoming season 
sent from my mind


----------



## eddychecker

Any idea why my phone can't see the sim card? I know its not rom or kernel related because i've flashed a dozen times already today.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Any idea why my phone can't see the sim card? I know its not rom or kernel related because i've flashed a dozen times already today.


Have you reset your voicemail through T-Mobile recently!Long time ago I had them do it over the phone a couple times and blew out my sim card!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Just wanted to throw it out there since it's a popular mod. I can't use it since _*Simple*_ doesn't support it


Hey Doogie. How do you like that Simple Mobile plan?

Sent from my Vibrant on a Bacon induced coma.


----------



## dougfresh

Big Dog KMc said:


> Hey Doogie. How do you like that Simple Mobile plan?
> 
> Sent from my Vibrant on a Bacon induced coma.


It's good but data sucks @ $40 plan around 110 kbps++ or on the $60 plan you get regular speeds.I use the $40 one because of Wi-Fi!Scope it out www.mysimplemobile.com


----------



## lapdog01

Free icon giveaway
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28332-Tha-PHLASH-has-created-a-special-new-set-of-icons...-and-he'd-like-to-introduce-them-by-giving-them-away-to-YOU!

sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

Mostdef69 said:


> Im gonna try it


 no go bummer


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> no go bummer


Was hoping it worked on the Vibe. It works on my daughters hd2, otherwise she couldnt use her phone in the dorms. I wonder if Br1cK'd and/ or Mr Psycho could find any useful stuff in that thread??? Not that they Need any more projects..just a thought.

sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> Was hoping it worked on the Vibe. It works on my daughters hd2, otherwise she couldnt use her phone in the dorms. I wonder if Br1cK'd and/ or Mr Psycho could find any useful stuff in that thread??? Not that they Need any more projects..just a thought.
> 
> sent from my mind


The new SGS3 had wifi calling with ICS. I wonder if anybody can upload the wifi calling apk and it might work on Vibe


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> The new SGS3 had wifi calling with ICS. I wonder if anybody can upload the wifi calling apk and it might work on Vibe


I think it requires more than just the app, maybe some libs and kernel tweeks.good questions for B and MP
sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> I think it requires more than just the app, maybe some libs and kernel tweeks.good questions for B and MP
> sent from my mind


I think it a good idea for them to check it out cause I really need Wifi calling. Cause in U.P we dont have very good signal and I normally go to the bar to make a call that have free wifi and enjoy my beer


----------



## dougfresh

Last night I tried hard to install the gs3 music player leak but it was a no go. I think we have to have twiz for it to play nicely. It leaked recently so I'm sure someone will come through: p


----------



## 12paq

@Br1ck'd I live just north of Boulder, if you need any help in anyway we are here for you brother.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@mostdef - The wifi calling ties into specific library files and uses different RIL references. Its not an easy port, if one thats do-able at all. If you really want it ported that bad, I suggest putting up a new thread with a bounty for it, and someone may or may not get to it. Its quite an undertaking to port Wifi calling to a firmware that doesn't natively support it. I worked with the Nexus S guys a few months ago, providing them info from the Vibrant Froyo Wifi calling RIL info among other things as they were trying to port it, and nobody ever could figure it out to make it fully functional. They were doing things well over my head at the time, and still over my head now.

@12paq - Thanks friend. Its been slowly moving to the north, which leaves me in the safety zone, although puts many others at risk. All we can do is pray for rain and hope for the best right now.


----------



## Woody

Howdy fellas. I have jury duty this and next week, so my posts will be few and far between but wished I could be here instead. Its a high profile case so mums the word.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Howdy fellas. I have jury duty this and next week, so my posts will be few and far between but wished I could be here instead. Its a high profile case so mums the word.


EVERY case is mums the word when it's jury duty. lol

MP


----------



## Mostdef69

Finally SOLD my house! About fricken time. It been over a year. Good thing is i dont have to pay mortgage for the next 3 month! They wont move in till 3 month. WOOHOO!! Good bye Illinois Hello Wisc!


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Finally SOLD my house! About fricken time. It been over a year. Good thing is i dont have to pay mortgage for the next 3 month! They wont move in till 3 month. WOOHOO!! Good bye Illinois Hello Wisc!


Congrats. But you are movin where it's COLDER?? Good luck. 
sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> Congrats. But you are movin where it's COLDER?? Good luck.
> sent from my mind


well we want to move to Paddock Lake Wisc. It only 20 mile northwest where we are living now


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Finally SOLD my house! About fricken time. It been over a year. Good thing is i dont have to pay mortgage for the next 3 month! They wont move in till 3 month. WOOHOO!! Good bye Illinois Hello Wisc!




Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> well we want to move to Paddock Lake Wisc. It only 20 mile northwest where we are living now


Oh. Thought you were going far North. I hunt in Black River Falls, and Wifey is a Milwaukee girl, so I spend a little time there.

sent from my mind


----------



## eddychecker

Mostdef69 said:


> I think it a good idea for them to check it out cause I really need Wifi calling. Cause in U.P we dont have very good signal and I normally go to the bar to make a call that have free wifi and enjoy my beer


Yesterday when my SIM card crashed (B, you were right and T-mobile gave me one right away) I used google voice for all calls with a great wifi connection in the Tampa Airport. It worked great. My wife complained about one connection out of five or six calls I made while I was delayed.


----------



## Woody

mr_psycho said:


> Sent from my *GT-I9300 class SGH-T959* using Tapatalk


I am hoping that this means that your Vibe is running like an SGS3 and not that you are/have moved on.


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> Oh. Thought you were going far North. I hunt in Black River Falls, and Wifey is a Milwaukee girl, so I spend a little time there.
> 
> sent from my mind


Been there before it was like 10 year ago. it a nice place. If you ever want to hunt come to Amasa Mi


----------



## Mostdef69

eddychecker said:


> Yesterday when my SIM card crashed (B, you were right and T-mobile gave me one right away) I used google voice for all calls with a great wifi connection in the Tampa Airport. It worked great. My wife complained about one connection out of five or six calls I made while I was delayed.


good time to buy house now and bad time to sell heh... But Im friggin lucky that we have a buyer and they going to closing this house ASAP. Oh man I felt good!


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> well we want to move to Paddock Lake Wisc. It only 20 mile northwest where we are living now


What theee... Cold to Colder lol. Hey guys I'm a native Floridian and I gotta admit that I've never seen snow personally!!Maybe I have to get out more


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> What theee... Cold to Colder lol. Hey guys I'm a native Floridian and I gotta admit that I've never seen snow personally!!Maybe I have to get out more


Gotta get you up to the UP with Mostdef for Ice fishing and LOTSA BEER

sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Gotta get you up to the UP with Mostdef for Ice fishing and LOTSA BEER
> 
> sent from my mind


I'm studying to be a Pastor so I cannot have the devils enticements..physce!!


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> What theee... Cold to Colder lol. Hey guys I'm a native Floridian and I gotta admit that I've never seen snow personally!!Maybe I have to get out more


SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!

Well speaking from recent experience, DO IT!

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

Did your wife shut the front door on ya MP?  jk I'm sure you get snow in Hawaii in the upper mountains?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Keep the prayers and good vibes going guys. I'm watching my city burn. The fire shot north this afternoon, and driven by 60mph winds from the west, came down into the northwest corner of Colorado Springs, in the matter of an hour or so.

For the first time since this one started, houses are burning. We've also lost at least one iconic place that's been an attraction for 60+ years.

I'm well south of the current activity, don't waste energies on me, send some good light to the unfortunate who are losing everything as you read this, and the brave guys who are risking their own lives to fight this.

I'm sorry if I brought anyone down, I'm in a state of utter shock, and just needed to have an outlet.


----------



## 12paq

An update of the Colorado wild fires. 
Today the fires near Colorado Springs and a new Boulder fire, blew up big. 10s of 1,000s of evaluations and many homes lost.
My family is safe, but we have some of our Vibrant Zen brethren near or in the areas effected. **I don't want to speak for them nor do I know any of their specifics**
but in the spirit of Zen and the great Vibrant community, we need prayer and strong positive thoughts this way. 
Thanks for your positive vibe and support.

Edit: we posted at almost the exact same time, Br1ck'd.

Again, everone send those positive thoughts this way!


----------



## dougfresh

I hope everyone stays safe !!God Bless all our brothers in the line of disaster, must be very very traumatic


----------



## Br1cK'd

There's one in Boulder now? Shit man. 12paq, I make the same offer to you that you made to me earlier today. Stay safe man.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

I believe we made it to the upmost echelon: D


----------



## Woody

Who'd a thunk it. Front page baby!!!


----------



## ddanc1984

Prayers and good vibes to all you guys in the vicinity of the wildfires. Even though not directly affected, the indirect effects can be traumatic. The Zen Family is with you guys and those bravely waging the ground and air assault. Stay safe and be vigilant brothers and sisters.


----------



## Woody

Moment of concentrated Zen thoughts today at 3pm eastern time (12 for any west coasters and breakfast time for MP), where we reflect singly but still as a whole for everyone fighting this beast and those whose lives will be forever changed, as well as our 2 Zen brethren.

Just take a moment to reflect on your life but also theirs as well. We are all part of something much bigger.


----------



## ddanc1984

I hope Zen Master B isn't one of the evacuees.... http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/27/us/western-wildfires/index.html


----------



## Big Dog KMc

eddychecker said:


> Yesterday when my _*SIM card crashed*_ (B, you were right and T-mobile gave me one right away) _*I used google voice for all calls*_ with a great wifi connection in the Tampa Airport. It worked great. My wife complained about one connection out of five or six calls I made while I was delayed.


I tried to use Google voice without a sim and it would not let me. how did you get it to work???


----------



## 12paq

Br1cK said:


> There's one in Boulder now? Shit man. 12paq, I make the same offer to you that you made to me earlier today. Stay safe man.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


@Br1ck'd we are fine, thanks man. My house is north east of Boulder with several acres of farmland between the mountains where all the fuel for wild fires is, and our property. My parents are in the foothills, but with no fires currently near by. We are in a position to help others where we can.

Certainly there're plenty of displaced families along the front range that need our positive thoughts and help. There're currently 12 wild fires in the state. In Colorado Springs they have evacuated 32,000 people and have had several houses destroyed by fire. Those numbers alone are very significant.

Thank you all for your kind words and sentiments.
12


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> I hope Zen Master B isn't one of the evacuees.... http://www.cnn.com/2...ires/index.html


Fortunately I'm not as of this time, but the entire city is on standby after witnessing how fast this moved and in a direction nobody had predicted. I was up until 1 am repacking my jump bag, and making a list of what I would really need to grab if the worst case happens.


----------



## ddanc1984

At least you're on top of it man. Stay safe. I keep watching bits online an on the tube.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Moment of concentrated Zen thoughts today at 3pm eastern time
> 
> Just take a moment to reflect on your life but also theirs as well. We are all part of something much bigger.


I'm all in Wood

sent from my mind


----------



## eddychecker

Big Dog KMc said:


> I tried to use Google voice without a sim and it would not let me. how did you get it to work???


Nothing special, I connected to the local wifi and it worked using the standard dialer. On my tablet without a dialer, I use GV dialer from the market. In goole voice settings, change "use GV for ... calls" to "use GV for all calls"


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> Fortunately I'm not as of this time, but the entire city is on standby after witnessing how fast this moved and in a direction nobody had predicted. I was up until 1 am repacking my jump bag, and making a list of what I would really need to grab if the worst case happens.


My company has an office in Boulder and they've closed because of this. Some of the employees have been affected. :'(


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thats actually a different fire, a new one sprang up in Boulder yesterday, I believe from a lightning strike. Its touch and go all over Colorado now, as 12paq pointed out earlier, we have 12 individual fires at this time throughout the state.

I hope your employees fair well, and come through unscathed.


----------



## manus ferrera

Uh oh guys the galaxy nexus is now down to $349 getting really tempted.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_psycho

manus ferrera said:


> Uh oh guys the galaxy nexus is now down to $349 getting really tempted.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Wait for it...

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> Uh oh guys the galaxy nexus is now down to $349 getting really tempted.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Yeah I was just on Google Play looking at the new nexus 7 tab and the GNex. Both look enticing! But I have a good tab already and my phone is running like a bat out of hell so I'll hold off till a price break on the G3 or wait for the next gen Nex


----------



## eddychecker

T-mob want $629 for the Galaxy S III. I'd get one, but then I'd be out $629 ;')


----------



## Big Dog KMc

eddychecker said:


> Nothing special, I connected to the local wifi and it worked using the standard dialer. On my tablet without a dialer, I use GV dialer from the market. In goole voice settings, change "use GV for ... calls" to "use GV for all calls"


I keep getting " no mobile network" and it stops.
I can send text fine, just no calls.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> T-mob want $629 for the Galaxy S III. I'd get one, but then I'd be out $629 ;')


Lolol! Yes that's what usually happens!


----------



## Woody

Some new things have cropped up with SGS3. Dust gets under screen bc of small space on bezel. Also some audio issues as well. Just what I read on the brown side.

Deal breaker? I doubt it but these are the things that I was/am waiting for to surface.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Some new things have cropped up with SGS3. Dust gets under screen bc of small space on bezel. Also some audio issues as well. Just what I read on the brown side.
> 
> Deal breaker? I doubt it but these are the things that I was/am waiting for to surface.


Tis why I'm in no real rush...that and the fact they want too much on the reup. Plus I've got a Zen-greased Vibe that currently does the deed!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddychecker

Big Dog KMc said:


> I keep getting " no mobile network" and it stops.
> I can send text fine, just no calls.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4


Hm. Since I know it definitely works, it must either be settings. I can go over my settings with you. PM coming.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Some new things have cropped up with SGS3. Dust gets under screen bc of small space on bezel. Also some audio issues as well. Just what I read on the brown side.
> 
> Deal breaker? I doubt it but these are the things that I was/am waiting for to surface.


But, how's the GPS?!!









Sorry, I couldn't resist.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> But, how's the GPS?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Excellent lololo!!


----------



## mr_psycho

OT OT OT OT

Time to get my Commodore ON!! I love me some new Commodore computers!

http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Home.aspx

The Amiga Mio is freakin' HOT!!

Commodore OS Vision based on GNU Linux? Yes please!!

Damn! New Android phone or Commodore Amiga Mio? Tough decisions. lol

MP


----------



## xriderx66

MP.... PLEASE be joking lol

Anyways, did anyone here see any reviews about Google I/O? Didn't even know it was today ha
Jellybean 4.1 releasing in mid-july
Nexus 7 tablet released
Nexus Q home media released
Google Glasses selling to developers for 1,500$
Project Butter will in theory remove all lag from Android.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> MP.... PLEASE be joking lol
> 
> Anyways, did anyone here see any reviews about Google I/O? Didn't even know it was today ha
> Jellybean 4.1 releasing in mid-july
> Nexus 7 tablet released
> Nexus Q home media released
> Google Glasses selling to developers for 1,500$
> Project Butter will in theory remove all lag from Android.


The "whatever" list:

Nexus Q streamer - Meah. Too expensive.

Nexus 7 tablet - Meah. Not really needed. All the new phones are practically tablets already. Too many other tablets out, too.

Google Glasses - No thanks.

The "YES PLEASE" list:

Jelly Bean 4.1 - I'm ready for it!! Will be released first on Gnex, I think.

Project Butter - I'd REALLY like to see more in person. I guess you need butter to make Jelly Beans taste better. Hey Google! Send me a phone with buttered Jelly Bean action.









And, HELL YEAH! I'm serious!! Commodore AMIGA Mio!!!! Can develop Android on it, since it's Linux-based.









PS. I'm sure if JB ever hits the Vibrant it will be without butter. I don't think our procs are capable of all that vsync and stuff.

MP


----------



## xriderx66

I agree, the Nexus Q and 7 are unnecessary for me.
Google Glasses is expensive as hell, but also looks cool.
Talking about looks, I can't be the only one that thinks the Nexus Q LOOKS badass... It's useless though. My Ps3 can do more. for less.

Watch the video i edited into my post, it shows the difference between ICS/JB

Really sad we can't get the Project Butter on our phones. That seems really awesome. That might the only big thing that JB brings, the UI looks pretty much like ICS, so JB is just a performance upgrade. I can understand why they used 4.1 instead of 5.0

Does anyone know how much the ticket to the Google I/O 2012 today cost?
The people who went there got:
Galaxy Nexus
Nexus 7
Nexus Q

Thats around 1100$, thats pretty good if the ticket was a couple hundred dollars below that, but then again, for most people the plane tickets etc.


----------



## Woody

I know Scotty Brown was going as a Cruzerlite Rep (not RW), so I would imagine something to surface on either RW front-page or in next RootzLive next Wednesday.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> I agree, the Nexus Q and 7 are unnecessary for me.
> Google Glasses is expensive as hell, but also looks cool.
> Talking about looks, I can't be the only one that thinks the Nexus Q LOOKS badass... It's useless though. My Ps3 can do more. for less.
> 
> Watch the video i edited into my post, it shows the difference between ICS/JB
> 
> Really sad we can't get the Project Butter on our phones. That seems really awesome. That might the only big thing that JB brings, the UI looks pretty much like ICS, so JB is just a performance upgrade. I can understand why they used 4.1 instead of 5.0
> 
> Does anyone know how much the ticket to the Google I/O 2012 today cost?
> The people who went there got:
> Galaxy Nexus
> Nexus 7
> Nexus Q
> 
> Thats around 1100$, thats pretty good if the ticket was a couple hundred dollars below that, but then again, for most people the plane tickets etc.


Maybe there isn't enough new innovation in JB to warrant changing version to 5.0. But the Butter alone, makes it a worthy .1 increment. I'm mostly leaning towards a Gnex, anyway. If that price comes down any more from $349, I'll be on the Gnex wagon. SGS3 is too pricey, and Nex Gnex will be expensive, too.

Tickets are only sold in advance. $900 for normal peeps. $300 for Students/Faculty/Staff. Minimum age to attend is 16. Maybe next year, X. lol

MP

EDIT: Keep watching this site.

https://developers.google.com/events/io/


----------



## mr_psycho

Anyone try out the new Firefox 14 app for Android? New UI is pretty. And from what I just saw, it's faster, too.

Google Play Store wouldn't allow me to download it for my Vibrant or Transformer, saying it was incompatible with all my devices.

For those who want it, though I have it here. After all it's FREE.

http://www.mediafire.com/?c4x17kj85rzzvsq

MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Tickets are only sold in advance. $900 for normal peeps. $300 for Students/Faculty/Staff. Minimum age to attend is 16. Maybe next year, X. lol


----------



## Big Dog KMc

mr_psycho said:


> OT OT OT OT
> 
> Time to get my Commodore ON!! I love me some new Commodore computers!
> 
> http://www.commodore.../CUSA_Home.aspx
> 
> The Amiga Mio is freakin' HOT!!
> 
> Commodore OS Vision based on GNU Linux? Yes please!!
> 
> Damn! New Android phone or Commodore Amiga Mio? Tough decisions. lol
> 
> MP


I had a C-64 but My first computer was this one.
http://oldcomputers.net/zx81.html
used from my brother


----------



## ddanc1984

Big Dog KMc said:


> I had a C-64 but My first computer was this one.
> http://oldcomputers.net/zx81.html
> used from my brother


This is the first one I used in high school. http://oldcomputers.net/trs80i.html Funny that game looks very familiar....LMAO


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> This is the first one I used in high school. http://oldcomputers.net/trs80i.html Funny that game looks very familiar....LMAO


Just curious, did those computers come with baby dinosaurs or hamsters to power them?


----------



## xriderx66

thank god i wasn't born in the 200 AD's like you guys.


----------



## xriderx66

P.S. guys check out the new notification bar in Jelly Bean
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/27/android-4-1-sdk-hands-on/


----------



## Woody

With the Olympics coming soon, any of you old people like myself remember the debut of the Mac and all the hoopla that came with that? It was that 1984 Orwellian scene that bordered on futuristic but still a sense of the man keeping us down. I recall that there was way more to it than they show now (kind of like a Michael Jackson video). Almost like a 5 minute vignette which was a really long time back then. That was the times when movies were under 2 hours and funny too.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> With the Olympics coming soon, any of you old people like myself remember the debut of the Mac and all the hoopla that came with that? It was that 1984 Orwellian scene that bordered on futuristic but still a sense of the man keeping us down. I recall that there was way more to it than they show now (kind of like a Michael Jackson video). Almost like a 5 minute vignette which was a really long time back then. That was the times when movies were under 2 hours and funny too.


What's a "Mac"?!









j/k

MP


----------



## Woody

Mac was the beginning of the end.


----------



## xriderx66

Guys... I use a Mac. Whats wrong with that? I am a hipster.


----------



## Mostdef69

xriderx66 said:


> Guys... I use a Mac. Whats wrong with that? I am a hipster.


 does it come with fried?


----------



## 12paq

Lol, I shaved my beard tonight and left a soul patch. I asked my friend if I looked like a hipster. He said, "no, you look like a douchebag".
True story.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> What's a "Mac"?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> MP


The "Mac" which I believe is short for "Macintosh" (where they come up with the names for this new-fangled tech I don't know) is this wonderful new piece of technology that can do all sorts of things. I've been pending on purchasing the Macintosh 1280K, but it seems to advanced for a novice like myself. Apparently you can tell a little blue faced man to find things for you too! That's another turn off for me, I would never trust a little blue face to find stuff for me, what if he sees something I don't want him to see!? The things they come up with these days... For now I think I'll stick with my dino/mouse/bird-powered *BC*...


----------



## Mostdef69

http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/2-hot-2-handle-06-27-1340832283-slideshow/britney-spears-photo-1340832251.html#crsl=%252Fphotos%252F2-hot-2-handle-06-27-1340832283-slideshow%252Fashlee-simspon-photo-1340832251.html


----------



## Annex

Well I'm pretty disappointed in the 4.1
The UI is still looking the same








but there was a logo for it inside.... Here it is if anyone is wondering what it looks like.


----------



## Annex

And here is the Default wallpaper aswell.


----------



## xriderx66

yep, bunch of nice wallpapers, posted them on xda earlier
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737607


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/2-hot-2-handle-06-27-1340832283-slideshow/britney-spears-photo-1340832251.html#crsl=%2Fphotos%2F2-hot-2-handle-06-27-1340832283-slideshow%2Fashlee-simspon-photo-1340832251.html


Almost didn't recognize her. She is teeny bopper ... no more.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> thank god i wasn't born in the 200 AD's like you guys.


If you had, you would've been whackin' it into furry animal skinned loin cloths. No soft terry towels for u, buddy.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> With the Olympics coming soon, any of you old people like myself remember the debut of the Mac and all the hoopla that came with that? It was that 1984 Orwellian scene that bordered on futuristic but still a sense of the man keeping us down. I recall that there was way more to it than they show now (kind of like a Michael Jackson video). Almost like a 5 minute vignette which was a really long time back then. That was the times when movies were under 2 hours and funny too.


Was that around the time the "Thriller" video was released? I don't remember the Olympics as a back drop ... yet I remember the commercial. Lol. How sad is that?

28 years ago ... yikes, Woodman!!! Back when technological innovation came in the form of: a gui interface (or shall we DOS?), an input device (mouse with big ass rubber ball), word processing (goodbye noisy typewriter & hello dot-matrix printer), and FLOPPY DISKS (1.44 MB, baby!!). Man, talk about a head trip!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> If you had, you would've been whackin' it into furry animal skinned loin cloths. No soft terry towels for u, buddy.


Lol..Bad visual asociated with THAT post yosup

@Woodrube. 
I remember the intro to the Mac, and my uncle saying" that'll never last. " Maybe I will call him today
@Annex
Welcome back. I have been using a ton o themes trying to get that Zen feel. Epic fail . Good thing Enkyo is a theme chooser 
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Good thing Enkyo is a theme chooser


Read my mind, bro. That Enkyo .apk has been a life-saver when jumping to new rom updates (ahead of theme updates). If it weren't for DD's tricked-out Linaro bacon-sizzle, I may never have strayed from Honeycomb until it got updated. Lol.









@Annex
Any plans to offer the other Super-Annex themes (Honeycomb, Dust, Gold Rush, Darkstar) as .apk's? I realize it's not the full representation (b/c of the theme chooser limitations), but it is awfully nice to have quick access to it right off the bat.


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> Lol..Bad visual asociated with THAT post yosup
> 
> @Woodrube.
> I remember the intro to the Mac, and my uncle saying" that'll never last. " Maybe I will call him today
> @Annex
> Welcome back. I have been using a ton o themes trying to get that Zen feel. Epic fail . Good thing Enkyo is a theme chooser
> sent from my mind


Well, technically speaking, the Mac did not last. I consider the Macs to be either Motorola 68k chips or PowerPC chips. And Macs are not shipping those today. So... Your Uncle was right.









MP


----------



## lapdog01

12paq said:


> Lol, I shaved my beard tonight and left a soul patch. I asked my friend if I looked like a hipster. He said, "no, you look like a douchebag".
> True story.


A true friend always keeps it real..
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Well, technically speaking, the Mac did not last. I consider the Macs to be either Motorola 68k chips or PowerPC chips. And Macs are not shipping those today. So... Your Uncle was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


I stand corrected oh knowledgeable one 

sent from my mind


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> Was that around the time the "Thriller" video was released? I don't remember the Olympics as a back drop ... yet I remember the commercial. Lol. How sad is that?
> 
> 28 years ago ... yikes, Woodman!!! Back when technological innovation came in the form of: a gui interface (or shall we DOS?), an input device (mouse with big ass rubber ball), word processing (goodbye noisy typewriter & hello dot-matrix printer), and FLOPPY DISKS (1.44 MB, baby!!). Man, talk about a head trip!!


I actually think this is the commercial you're looking for but it was during the Super Bowl in 1984.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=1984%20macintosh%20commercial&tnr=21&vid=4951908919279649&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fvideos%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4951908919279649%26id%3Dcfd7c6a317257a620751e9f007c4e862%26bid%3DPHM4G4oInRGaog%26bn%3DThumb%26url%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.youtube.com%252fwatch%253fv%253dHhsWzJo2sN4&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHhsWzJo2sN4&sigr=11a6e7gl8&newfp=1&tit=%26%2339%3B1984%26%2339%3B+Apple+Macintosh+Commercial+%28Full+advert%2C+Hi-Quality%29

Speaking of floppy disks...the 1.44MB (if DSDD, 720 if DSSD and only 320 if SSSD I think) was the 3.5 inch hard plastic one. The Apple II and IIe used the 5.25 inch soft floppy and prior to that there was an 8 inch that was primarily used to store/load code on IBM machines. When I was at DeVry in the 80s, an enterprising friend and I wanted to market to one of the HDD companies a tshirt that said "My 5.25 inch hard is better than your 5.25 inch floppy" or similar. I remember we used to scavenge for 10MB HDDs...and if you got a 20MB HDD....you were The Man! LOL


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> When I was at DeVry in the 80s, an enterprising friend and I wanted to market to one of the HDD companies a tshirt that said "My 5.25 inch hard is better than your 5.25 inch floppy" or similar. I remember we used to scavenge for 10MB HDDs...and if you got a 20MB HDD....you were The Man! LOL


I had some old floppy discs from that era in a box in the garage and when I explained what they were to my son he laughed and called it " Stone age Media" I suddenly felt older

sent from my mind


----------



## Annex

I'll probably start doing the theme chooser again real soon. I'm just working on my idea of what jellybean should look like. 
I took the weird maroonish / dark pink jellybean color and is running with that to see how it turns out. So far so good.


----------



## Woody

You should ask your kids why the "Save" button looks like it does.


----------



## 12paq

A brief moment of Zen. 








Here's hoping Br1ck'd is ok.


----------



## Mostdef69

I wonder will the new jelly bean work on vibrant later in the future. If akop build one for vibrant?


----------



## Mostdef69

Btw what new in jelly bean?


----------



## Annex

@12paq thats a nice pic, love the colors... super clean.
And yes definitely, Hope everything is going ok for Brick'd over there


----------



## dougfresh

Got the newest Google Play 3.7.11 modded apk http://db.tt/roMiflgs
It's not inverted yet peeps. It's a no auto update and bypasses device restrictions, whatever that means lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm haning in there guys, no new evacs today, and there wasn't much spread to the fire yesterday. Its still touch and go and there are flareups on the edge of town, but its starting to look a little better.


----------



## 12paq

@Br1cK'd good to here!

@Annex thank, man.
Did you do the blacked out market for 1.8.4? Way slick.


----------



## xriderx66

12paq said:


> @Br1cK'd good to here!
> 
> @Annex thank, man.
> Did you do the blacked out market for 1.8.4? Way slick.


*hear


----------



## 12paq

xriderx66 said:


> *hear


yup, I hear ya here.


----------



## dougfresh

Whaaatt???


----------



## Annex

Back to the Jellybean theme... This is looking pretty slick. I should be one with it by this weekend


----------



## mr_psycho

Here's the Jelly Bean bootanimation I ripped and modified to work on our roms. Anticlimactic? Maybe, but it's Jelly Bean!!









version 1 (320x320) | version 2 (480x480)

MP


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Here's the Jelly Bean bootanimation I ripped and modified to work on our roms. Anticlimactic? Maybe, but it's Jelly Bean!!
> 
> View attachment 27223
> 
> 
> version 1 (320x320) | version 2 (480x480)
> 
> MP


I flashed the one from the earlier post today and it's simple and cute. I kinda like it







# no ****


----------



## xriderx66

JB leak just dropped in for Galaxy Nexus(GSM) and HTC ONE X

Apparently everything so far is functional, with specific radios used.


----------



## mr_psycho

Is that a real leak, or is that just a rip from yesterday's preview?

MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Is that a real leak, or is that just a rip from yesterday's preview?
> 
> MP


I'm sure its a rip from the preview, but check it out yourself
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737849


----------



## yosup

Hell, who needs Jelly Bean anyways. Personally, I'm waiting for some Kaka to drop. 

( No I'm not sitting on the can right now ... then again, how would you know?







)


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Hell, who needs Jelly Bean anyways. Personally, I'm waiting for some Kaka to drop.
> 
> ( No I'm not sitting on the can right now ... then again, how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I already got kaka on my phone. lol

MP


----------



## yosup

Btw ... judging by no responses to my Zen thread post, I guess I'm the odd-man-out with WiFi troubles on 1.8.4. If everyone else was Kool & The Gang, then I'll just go to the corner and eat ... Kaka. Shoot, AOKP will roll out #41 in 7-10 days anyways, so I'm cool ridin' dirty with 1.8.3 & #144 / L-O3. Foxtrot ... Alpha.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> I already got kaka on my phone. lol
> MP


Did you wipe? 

( Wipe it ... wipe, wipe it real good ... )


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Did you wipe?
> 
> ( Wipe it ... wipe, wipe it real good ... )


Yes. I wiped my phone. Das why get kaka. lol

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Btw ... judging by no responses to my Zen thread post, I guess I'm the odd-man-out with WiFi troubles on 1.8.4. If everyone else was Kool & The Gang, then I'll just go to the corner and eat ... Kaka. Shoot, AOKP will roll out #41 in 7-10 days anyways, so I'm cool ridin' dirty with 1.8.3 & #144 / L-O3. Foxtrot ... Alpha.


I no mo WiFi problems. Are you using anything to toggle WiFi on/off, like power save, JuiceDefender, etc? I just have my WiFi on all the time. I noticed my WiFi is more reliable with PM_MAX, though. Better speed and range. Not sure why PM_FAST has been more unreliable for me, since it's got moar powarrrr.

Anyway, I'm testing a patched LinAOKP build40 I just compiled. It has the revert for the Google Voice playback from the dialer. Not sure which files need to be replaced in Zen to resolve that issue, though.

Need someone with GVoice to test some libraries. I have an idea of a couple that might do it. I don't use GVoice, so I no can test 'em.

MP

EDIT: Funny that in my first sentence I said I don't have WiFi problems, then proceed to tell you about my WiFi problems in sentences 4-6. Yeah, Baby!!


----------



## mr_psycho

Proposed Google Voice playback fix has been commited to AOKP Gerrit, so that will be in build 41.

For now, can someone with the GVoice playback thru dialer issue try this cwm flashable?

View attachment fix_gvoice_playback_v1.zip


Thanks,

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> I no mo WiFi problems. Are you using anything to toggle WiFi on/off, like power save, JuiceDefender, etc? I just have my WiFi on all the time. I noticed my WiFi is more reliable with PM_MAX, though. Better speed and range. Not sure why PM_FAST has been more unreliable for me, since it's got moar powarrrr ... MP


Lol ... first ju get da kaka, then ju get da "moar powarrrr" (... or rather, I think that was Sugar first ~ ie. ehm, turrible Simpson's paraphrasing).

Thanks, MP. i forgot about messing w/ PM_FAST. Never touched it, so I'm assuming it was still on PM_MAX. Also, that's negatory on JD or da like. After 3 flashy & wipe-yo-booday retries, I'll just blame it on a bad download (both times that is ... lol).

Your first Linaro compilation put the sizzle back in my loins ... but then, SZ #144 simply stepped up to the plate and hit a monster walk-off hum-dinger!! That 1.8.3 / 144 combo was a definite milestone in the ICZen progression. Iz byoodeefull, as they say. The rest is just glorious greasy bacon gravy goodness. Oh yeah ... .


----------



## Annex

Well I have off tomorrow from my job so I think I'll be able to finish the theme tomorrow tonight.


----------



## Mostdef69

Annex said:


> Well I have off tomorrow from my job so I think I'll be able to finish the theme tomorrow tonight.


How abot a themes with my avatar?


----------



## Mostdef69

anybody try this with ICzen
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1099679


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> How abot a themes with my avatar?


NO!!! You are exempt from all avatar themes. Everyone is talking about Jelly Bean, but we all know the real magic is with Jelly Melon.









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> anybody try this with ICzen
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1099679


Isn't this already in Zen and AOKP? Go to ROM Control and choose "text only" as your battery icon type.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostdef69

mr_psycho said:


> Isn't this already in Zen and AOKP? Go to ROM Control and choose "text only" as your battery icon type.
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Dang didnt notice that ...THX MP


----------



## mr_psycho

So, I broke down and setup a Google Voice lite account, and setup voicemail to go to the dialer, and it works on the new patched LinAOKP build 40 I did today. So, now to find out which file fixes it on Zen.

MP


----------



## eddychecker

mr_psycho said:


> So, I broke down and setup a Google Voice lite account, and setup voicemail to go to the dialer, and it works on the new patched LinAOKP build 40 I did today. So, now to find out which file fixes it on Zen.
> 
> MP


Works perfect MP!!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thought I would give the Zen nation an update this morning.

For the first time since this fire started, there are no huge plumes of smoke in the sky over Colorado Springs, and we can actually see the blue sky again. There is still smoke in the air, but not the heavy blanket we have been covered with since last weekend.

347 structures burned in this town alone, unsure if this number includes businesses or just homes, making this the most destructive fire in that respect, in Colorado history. Sadly, one life has been lost, and one person from the same household is listed as missing at this time. This thing is still only 15% contained as of this morning. There are heavy fights on the western and I believe northern fronts of the fire as it continues to spread, although mother nature is cooperating, less winds and more moisture in the air is helping the fight.

Thank you all for you support during this trying time, we are not completely out of the woods, but the trend is still looking up for us, and we pray things continue to take a positive light as the brave people on the ground make progress on containment and defense of the active hotspots and fronts.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Great to hear B. Praying it stays that way and further progress on containment is near at hand.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mostdef69

Im off to UP for a whole week to get out of here from a nasty heat wave we have here. Going to relax at my log cabin and do alot of fishing. Just want to tell you all have a great 4th of july and enjoy the fire work!


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Im off to UP for a whole week to get out of here from a nasty heat wave we have here. Going to relax at my log cabin and do alot of fishing. Just want to tell you all have a great 4th of july and enjoy the fire work!


Have fun, and stay safe. Go catch some "River Monsters" for us.

MP


----------



## eddychecker

Mostdef69 said:


> Im off to UP for a whole week to get out of here from a nasty heat wave we have here. Going to relax at my log cabin and do alot of fishing. Just want to tell you all have a great 4th of july and enjoy the fire work!


Enjoy! While you're up there have a cold bottle of *Keweenaw Pick Axe Blonde Ale!​*


----------



## Annex

Ok I'm trying to come up with a new window popup for the jelly bean and it will be done 
And this time I'm not gonna upload pictures since I want it to be a surprise...lol


----------



## mr_psycho

Annex is the Masta Thrilla!! Oh, the suspense!!


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> Ok I'm trying to come up with a new window popup for the jelly bean and it will be done
> And this time I'm not gonna upload pictures since I want it to be a surprise...lol


 the theme master has returned

sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Annex said:


> Ok I'm trying to come up with a new window popup for the jelly bean and it will be done
> And this time I'm not gonna upload pictures since I want it to be a surprise...lol


F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5.. .. .. ... . .	





​


----------



## mr_psycho

Well, I sorta have approval to upgrade my phone, if I want to.









Unfortunately, I have a serious dilemma as to which one to get. SGS3 or Galaxy Nexus.

I played with the SGS3 today, and while it is fast, I did still experience some lag here and there. It's nice, and it's got some nice perks, like 2 GB RAM, and Micro-SD slot.

Scales of Justice:

SGS3 Pros: 2 GB RAM; faster graphics processor; micro SD slot; 8 MP camera.
SGS3 Cons: 2-year contract; Samsung*

* I'm still miffed that Samsung EOL'd our Vibrants so quickly without ever giving us Gingerbread. And I'm not convinced this won't happen again. I cannot even see SGS2 getting JB. Plus, I'm thinking JB won't be "officially" available for SGS3 until next year. I WANT BUTTER NOW!!

GNex Pros: Google supported; JB coming soon; unlocked.
GNex Cons: 6 mos. old; slower graphics processor; no Micro SD slot.

I feel either of these would be great upgrades (from the Vibrant). Although my Vibrant feels plenty fast right now, having a phone that is benchmarked as being a couple of times (or more) faster would be all I really need. So, I can live with 1 GB RAM and no micro SD slot. I don't even use all of my 16 GB internal SD on the Vibrant right now.

I'm kinda torn. I'm 75% leaning towards the GNex simply because of Google's Android OS support. I know most of you are planning for SGS3. But I'm just not sure if that's the right move for me.









On a side "note". Have you guys held the Galaxy Note? Holy Sh*t Balls!! They should have called it the Samsung Galaxy "Holy Sh*t This Thing Is Freaking HUGE". And the GNote2 is gonna be .2 inches bigger?! Screw that!!









MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> ... "Holy Sh*t This Thing Is Freaking HUGE" ...
> MP


_That's what she said ..._







.


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> I played with the SGS3 today, and while it is fast, I did still experience some lag here and there.
> 
> * I'm still miffed that Samsung EOL'd our Vibrants so quickly without ever giving us Gingerbread. And I'm not convinced this won't happen again. I cannot even see SGS2 getting JB. Plus, I'm thinking JB won't be "officially" available for SGS3 until next year. I WANT BUTTER NOW!
> 
> I'm kinda torn. I'm 75% leaning towards the GNex simply because of Google's Android OS support. I know most of you are planning for SGS3. But I'm just not sure if that's the right move for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


I also checked out the SG3 today. I have no contract so im a cash buyer. The overzealous tmob rep enjoyed displaying his superior knowledge about all things mobile, and how we( wifey and I) need to "ditch those vibrants and move up from froyo to ICS. " Imagine my grin when my wife shows him the "about phone" section, and it shows ICS 4.04 ICzen and she asks in a pretend I am dumb voice "what do these letters mean?". While the guy picked his jaw up off the floor and i continued to put the SGS3 through it's paces i had two realizations. 1) I don't need to spend 1300.00 on two phones and 2) My wife is AWESOME. 
oh the sgs3 was nice. I noticed it being a little laggy as well. May still get it, but for now....I wait

sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> I also checked out the SG3 today. I have no contract so im a cash buyer. The overzealous tmob rep enjoyed displaying his superior knowledge about all things mobile, and how we( wifey and I) need to "ditch those vibrants and move up from froyo to ICS. " Imagine my grin when my wife shows him the "about phone" section, and it shows ICS 4.04 ICzen and she asks in a pretend I am dumb voice "what do these letters mean?". While the guy picked his jaw up off the floor and i continued to put the SGS3 through it's paces i had two realizations. 1) I don't need to spend 1300.00 on two phones and 2) My wife is AWESOME.
> oh the sgs3 was nice. I noticed it being a little laggy as well. May still get it, but for now....I wait
> 
> sent from my mind


lmao Thanks for sharing.

Ordinarily, this would be a no brainer for me. However, I'm eligible for a full-upgrade, and can get the SGS3 for $347 (with 2-year contract renewal), which is gonna be cheaper (right now) than the $349 Gnex + shipping. If the SGS3 was gonna be $600 or so for me, then screw that!

Mr. Sulu, give me impulse power. lol

MP


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> lmao Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ordinarily, this would be a no brainer for me. However, I'm eligible for a full-upgrade, and can get the SGS3 for $347 (with 2-year contract renewal), which is gonna be cheaper (right now) than the $349 Gnex + shipping. If the SGS3 was gonna be $600 or so for me, then screw that!
> 
> Mr. Sulu, give me impulse power. lol
> 
> MP


I would get that same deal if i signed a contract. I just don't want to get locked in again. Economically i am screwed when buying phones, but i have been without a tmob contract for over two years and kinda like the freedom. Also I can move where DD goes

sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

Love the story Lappy. I love it when my wife plays the "girl" role just to see other people's reactions.


----------



## lapdog01

I know it gives you a puffed up chest and a cheshire cat grin when she does it 

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... 1) I don't need to spend 1300.00 on two phones and 2) My wife is AWESOME ...


Luvit!! Plus, now you can throw that money at more new clothes for the 3-month old.


----------



## lapdog01

Yo...you have a memory like a steel trap

sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> Yo...you have a memory like a steel trap
> 
> sent from my mind


And a mouth. Yo, shut yer trap!









MP


----------



## xriderx66

MP, not to rain on your galaxy nexus parade but just not, Apple got the gnex temporarily banned in the US.

I'm on the shitter right now so I'll update you guys with a link once I get back to my laptop

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> MP, not to rain on your galaxy nexus parade but just not, Apple got the gnex temporarily banned in the US.
> 
> I'm on the shitter right now so I'll update you guys with a link once I get back to my laptop
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


You gotta build a retractable laptop table that hides in the wall next the Can Xrider. That way you can keep the info flowing as well as yo bidness 
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> You gotta build a retractable laptop table that hides in the wall next the Can Xrider. That way you can keep the info flowing as well as yo bidness
> sent from my mind


 NO WAY!
Mom would think I was watching porn all day as I tend to drift off using my phone while I'm in there.
Don't want another voodoo voice last accident, do we?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Yeah, better to stay on the safe side
Oh on a side note. Walmart has hand towels 2 for 1


sent from my mind


----------



## manus ferrera

I'm on the value plan so no upgrade for me. But stock Android beats touchwiz all day. And you know that the gnex will more than likely get the next two updates and I doubt they sgs3 will. And $349 come on you can't beat that.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Yo...you have a memory like a steel trap


They say blueberries are good anti-Alzheimer's foods. I just happen to dip mine in bacon grease is all.









"I'm smart! Not like everybody says ... like dumb ... I'm smart and I want respect!" - Fredo Corleone


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Yeah, better to stay on the safe side
> Oh on a side note. Walmart has hand towels 2 for 1
> 
> 
> sent from my mind


OH thanks man, I totally need more towels.

P.S. http://phandroid.com/2012/06/29/galaxy-nexus-banned-us-court-grants-apple-temporary-injunction/


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> They say blueberries are good anti-Alzheimer's foods. I just happen to dip mine in bacon grease is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm smart! Not like everybody says ... like dumb ... I'm smart and I want respect!" - Fredo Corleone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice quote pull.  going to get some blueberry muffins and wrap 'em in BACON
> sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

The Apple litigation train never stops

@yosup
The avatar
The late Eddie Hazel, lead guitarist for the funk group Funkadelic late 70's through the early nineties. I was at a live show in1979 when he shredded through a haunting version of "Maggot Brain", and I was a fan from that moment on . That song covered by Carlos Santana a few times live. Eddie is one of my Unsung guitar heroes

sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

I've lost the beeps,the bleeps and the creeps...we've been jammed!!!! Raspberry jam!!!


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> MP, not to rain on your galaxy nexus parade but just not, Apple got the gnex temporarily banned in the US.
> 
> I'm on the shitter right now so I'll update you guys with a link once I get back to my laptop
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Well, that just sealed the deal!









I just placed my order for the GNex. We'll see if Google actually ships it to me. Guess I'll find out by early next week.

MP


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Eddie is one of my Unsung guitar heroes ...


Nice, lappy. Must've been a trip to see them live. Btw, I had lazily assumed it was Santana. P-Funk, baby!!


----------



## mr_psycho

Hey Apple! Jules is comin' for ya!!

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee."

*gun shots ring out*


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Nice, lappy. Must've been a trip to see them live. Btw, I had lazily assumed it was Santana. P-Funk, baby!!


Saw the Mothership tour a soldier field in 1979..billed as "funk fest" 8 bands, 10 hours and a whole lotta party fun
@MP
Yeah let Jules bring real Justice








sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> I've lost the beeps,the bleeps and the creeps...we've been jammed!!!! Raspberry jam!!!


Come back, you fat, bearded, bitch!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I really want the sgs3. Sad to hear MP is already gone the gnex route. Maybe this Apple thing mentioned earlier will change his route and he gets the sgs3. Please please MP! If team DD has been able to do so much for our old vibrant I could only imagine what they could do with the sgs3.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## xriderx66

MP, may want to watch this





It's a good review on SGS3 vs the JB Gnex.

Honestly, after looking at JB, I would pick Gnex anyday.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey MP! What do you think about this porting thread for 4.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739561 You have mad skillz brother!!!Is it possible or do we wait a bit for some full blown action from aopk/cm etc


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> MP, may want to watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good review on SGS3 vs the JB Gnex.
> 
> Honestly, after looking at JB, I would pick Gnex anyday.


Int'l G3 would be the best but $$$$%


----------



## Annex

ok I just watched the video... Well, it looks like the the JB is the same color as honeycomb or just a bit lighter. I'll have to make one that color next for those that want to have something as close to the real thing as possible.
I'm just looking though everything and making sure stuff works before I upload


----------



## dougfresh

I'm sure this new theme will be the shitnits Annex!Thanks for all your hard work! We appreciate it greatly!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I'm sure this new theme will be the shitnits Annex!Thanks for all your hard work! We appreciate it greatly!!!!


+10000000

sent from my mind


----------



## Mostdef69

Water,Water!!! Oil,Oil!!! Room Service,Room Service!!!


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Yo...you have a memory like a steel trap
> 
> sent from my mind


I have a mind like a steel trap too. Gray and rusty!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> I have a mind like a steel trap too. Gray and rusty!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


lol
I have a pretty good memory. Kinda like those ummmm Big fat gray animals. I forget what they're called-_-
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Hey MP! What do you think about this porting thread for 4.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739561 You have mad skillz brother!!!Is it possible or do we wait a bit for some full blown action from aopk/cm etc


D'fresh. You are man always on a quest for Bacon and butter. A Jb port for the vibe?..mmmmmmm
sent from my mind


----------



## eddychecker

If it wasn't that I'm such a cheap bastard, I'd look at new phones too. My son still needs a phone, I'd give him my Vibe and was considering the GNex for myself, but then the S3 came out. T-Mob wants $600+ for it since I'm a cheap bastard and on their value plan. $349 is waaayyy better.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey Annex, will the Jelly Bean theme be compatible with ICZen 1.8.3 or will it have to be the latest buttery bacon (1.8.4)?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> If it wasn't that I'm such a cheap bastard, I'd look at new phones too. My son still needs a phone, I'd give him my Vibe and was considering the GNex for myself, but then the S3 came out. T-Mob wants $600+ for it since I'm a cheap bastard and on their value plan. $349 is waaayyy better.


I am possibly the cheapest man alive. However my wife likes money free-for-alls. Somehow we meet in the middle.

@yosup. Way to rock The George Clinton Avatar


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> D'fresh. You are man always on a quest for Bacon and butter. A Jb port for the vibe?..mmmmmmm
> sent from my mind


There's a dev working on it in the i9000 and the crespo so we should get it ported. I'll even do it up from the 9000


----------



## Annex

it's will be for 1.8.4 I'm uploading now....
And just a heads up, I trashed the 2 custom popup windows and the keyboard. (only 1 shown) might still use the other...









And made them standard but what I was originally gonna go with was this for the popups and keyboard popups, then a white version but it got too ridiculous.

Main jellybean colors *the new ones with dots and crap

-Blue is over done
-Yellow been done
-green standard and done
-white N/A
-Orange done
-Purple done
-Red done
-So the jellybean I chose was a mix of pink and purple.


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> lol
> I have a pretty good memory. Kinda like those ummmm Big fat gray animals. I forget what they're called-_-
> sent from my mind


Hippos?









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annex

JB for Zen 1.8.4 is posted


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Hey MP! What do you think about this porting thread for 4.1 http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1739561 You have mad skillz brother!!!Is it possible or do we wait a bit for some full blown action from aopk/cm etc


I don't think it'll work. Until we get a Crespo JB rip or the JB source is released, this probably won't work that well, or at all. A lot of the new JB stuff is tied to libraries specific to hardware (ie. OMAP4) in the GNex. Hardware we just don't have in the Vibrant, or i9000.

I wouldn't waste time with this for now. Also, the packages won't even work until you set the SDK value to "16", which is the new 4.1 API version.

MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> I don't think it'll work. Until we get a Crespo JB rip or the JB source is released, this probably won't work that well, or at all. A lot of the new JB stuff is tied to libraries specific to hardware (ie. OMAP4) in the GNex. Hardware we just don't have in the Vibrant, or i9000.
> 
> I wouldn't waste time with this for now. Also, the packages won't even work until you set the SDK value to "16", which is the new 4.1 API version.
> 
> MP


I have no idea what the hell you just said, but i'm sad now.
Still hopeful that we will get JB, though


----------



## xriderx66

MP, just saw your thread on the CM9 thread about the naming a kernel.
How exactly did you come up with the name sub zero?
Because it's cool or something lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Been having no luck finding a store with a white sgs3. I really want one but after running 1.8.4 I feel that I'll greatly miss my vibrant and not sure I could stand running touch wiz very long. I wish I could wait until the DD crew decide on which phone they are jumping to next but I'm getting anxious to get the sgs3. I see that MP already ordered himself the gnex. Any advice from my fellow zen brothers?

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Anybody read this?

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/adobe-pulling-the-plug-on-flash-player-for-android-r765

I think its a load of crap.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was ICSZen.


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Anybody read this?
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/adobe-pulling-the-plug-on-flash-player-for-android-r765
> 
> I think its a load of crap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4
> Wishing it was ICSZen.


I knew Adobe was threatening this, but I doubted it. Guess I was wrong. Yeah a BIG load of crap. 
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Been having no luck finding a store with a white sgs3. I really want one but after running 1.8.4 I feel that I'll greatly miss my vibrant and not sure I could stand running touch wiz very long. I wish I could wait until the DD crew decide on which phone they are jumping to next but I'm getting anxious to get the sgs3. I see that MP already ordered himself the gnex. Any advice from my fellow zen brothers?
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


I had my hand on t a white and a pebble blue at the Elmhurst Tmob on Grand and York yesterday. That might be a little far for you . Maybe scope the Naperville and a Bolingbrook stores. 
I was close to buying, but cheapo lapdog crashed the party. I dont really want the Gnex, but I guess I am waiting for a price drop or to see which way the Br1cK'd bounces
sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

Big Dog KMc said:


> Anybody read this?
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/adobe-pulling-the-plug-on-flash-player-for-android-r765
> 
> I think its a load of crap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4
> Wishing it was ICSZen.


This is kinda old news. We knew this was gonna happen from before ICS. The future will be with Chrome and the Pepper API.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> MP, just saw your thread on the CM9 thread about the naming a kernel.
> How exactly did you come up with the name sub zero?
> Because it's cool or something lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I agonized for days on a name. Ask B. lol

I was gonna pick something else, and just as I was on Github ready to name the repo, "subzero" came to me. Since then, I've come up with few more for future use.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_psycho

jaliscojorge said:


> I had my hand on t a white and a pebble blue at the Elmhurst Tmob on Grand and York yesterday. That might be a little far for you . Maybe scope the Naperville and a Bolingbrook stores.
> I was close to buying, but cheapo lapdog crashed the party. I dont really want the Gnex, but I guess I am waiting for a price drop or to see which way the Br1cK'd bounces
> sent from my mind


Can't speak for B, but it seems like the bulk of the devs, Team Kang, included are jumping to the SGS3. 
SGS3 should be in good hands. Gnex has already been in good hands.

My decision was purely from heart. I would have been happy with an SGS3, too. If the Gnex falls thru, I might still be on a SGS3.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Br1cK'd

For inquiring minds: Technically I'm eligible to get a full upgrade now, but financially can't do it, so I'll be on my Vibrant a while longer it seems.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## jaliscojorge

It would be awesome if the DD team could stay intact and bring the zen to the sgs3. 
@MP, I hope that even if you stay with the gnex we could still have the honor of enjoying your work on the sgs3.
@lapdog01, Thanks for the heads up. The only reason I haven't gone on a hunting spree for the white sgs3 is only because I feel like I'll be cheating on my vibrant and be missing the DD' team work. But I'll be getting it hopefully by next week despite my wives total disapproval.









Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> It would be awesome if the DD team could stay intact and bring the zen to the sgs3.
> 
> @lapdog01, Thanks for the heads up. The only reason I haven't gone on a hunting spree for the white sgs3 is only because I feel like I'll be cheating on my vibrant and be missing the DD' team work. But I'll be getting it hopefully by next week despite my wives total disapproval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


Dont make wifey unhappy. It can be real COLD in the summer. When mama ain't happy...No one else will be
sent from my mind


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Dont make wifey unhappy. It can be real COLD in the summer. When mama ain't happy...No one else will be
> sent from my mind


 I hear you but it's the only way I can get what I want otherwise I'd still be using my old HTC diamond and not my vibrant.

Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> I hear you but it's the only way I can get what I want otherwise I'd still be using my old HTC diamond and not my vibrant.
> 
> Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


Well , I guess I understand that. I have to buy two. My wife wants whatever I get. Maybe your wife wants one too??


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Well , I guess I understand that. I have to buy two. My wife wants whatever I get. Maybe your wife wants one too??


 Maybe she does but won't admit to it. And if you remember our suv hunt, the phone hunt is even worse when it's for her since it's only for her. So I pretty much have stopped offering any advice unless she clearly asks for it.









Typed from a ZENned out vibrant. Thanks to DD!


----------



## dougfresh

Guys Guys! Just wait until Wednesday,thats when I'll win the Florida lottery and I'll buy everyone a G3! True story!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Guys Guys! Just wait until Wednesday,thats when I'll win the Florida lottery and I'll buy everyone a G3! True story!


F5.........F5.........F5.........F5.........F5.........F5.........F5.........F5.........F5......... Oh, Ah....
.
.
.
Is it Wednesday Yet??
.
.
.
.
Is it Wednesday Yet ?
.
.
.
.
Is it Wednesday Yet ?
.
.
.
.
Is it Wednesday Yet ?
.
.
.
.
Is it Wednesday Yet ?
.
.
.
.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Glad someone quoted that before Doug had a change of heart, I'll be expecting delivery on Friday. 

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Br1cK said:


> Glad someone quoted that before Doug had a change of heart, I'll be expecting delivery on Friday.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


If he wins the lottery and can afford to purchase us all G3's, I think he can afford faster shipping. Doug, I'll be expecting my delivery on Thursday. 

*OR ELSE.*​


----------



## xriderx66

Dont worry guys. I play the Texas lottery every day, I HAVE to win one of these days right? and i'm not talking about those cheapo 20 dollars lol.
If I do win; these things will happen
1) any towel company in the world will be owned by me
2) you all will get the phone of your choice
3) towels for everyone.


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Dont worry guys. I play the Texas lottery every day, I HAVE to win one of these days right? and i'm not talking about those cheapo 20 dollars lol.
> If I do win; these things will happen
> 1) any towel company in the world will be owned by me
> 2) you all will get the phone of your choice
> 3) towels for everyone.


Pebble Blue, 16 G and a multicolored towel assortment please.


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> Dont worry guys. I play the Texas lottery every day, I HAVE to win one of these days right? and i'm not talking about those cheapo 20 dollars lol.
> If I do win; these things will happen
> 1) any towel company in the world will be owned by me
> 2) you all will get the phone of your choice
> 3) towels for everyone.


Egyptian cotton towels, please. None of that Walmart rollback stuff.









MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey X, since you live farther from me than Doug... I expect your delivery by Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## eddychecker

I can't wait for you guys to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Hey X, since you live farther from me than Doug... I expect your delivery by Wednesday afternoon.


No no, I'm far too poor for express shipping, expect it there on Saturday. I'll make you wait.

in other news, im laughing like hell over here haha


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> No no, I'm far too poor for express shipping, expect it there on Saturday. I'll make you wait.
> 
> in other news, im laughing like hell over here haha


I'm not laughing. My phone and towel better be in my hands on Wednesday or I'll send in my assassin.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I'm not laughing. My phone and towel better be in my hands on Wednesday or I'll send in my assassin.


Alright man, I was saying Saturday as in TOMORROW but i'll delay it till Wednesday for ya.


----------



## Annex

I'll take the white G3


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Guys Guys! Just wait until Wednesday,thats when I'll win the Florida lottery and I'll buy everyone a G3! True story!


Screw the phone. I want my SUV. Yukon Denali? Escalade? Porsche Cayenne? Nahh ... make it the Mercedes G-Class boxy goodness (luv that ride). Hook it up, yo!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll return mine if I can get one for free oh and lapdog01 my wife is fuming:angry:









typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Alright man, I was saying Saturday as in TOMORROW but i'll delay it till Wednesday for ya.


Lol. You just made me check all my calendars, pretty sure tomorrow is Monday. No?


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Lol. You just made me check all my calendars, pretty sure tomorrow is Monday. No?


CRAP! I thought tomorrow was Saturday!!! It's summer, i don't even know what month this is, isn't it march or something lol


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> I'll return mine if I can get one for free oh and lapdog01 my wife is fuming:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


Hope that SG3 has a function where it turns into a pillow cuz you are sleeping on the sofa tonight mang.
Did you get hit by the storm jorge? I have no power for 6 hours and cell towers here just got back online.
sent from the dark


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> CRAP! I thought tomorrow was Saturday!!! It's summer, i don't even know what month this is, isn't it march or something lol


Haha. Well even though tomorrow isn't Saturday, I'll still accept my shipment tomorrow... or else you get to meet Tim. He's my assassin.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Haha. Well even though tomorrow isn't Saturday, I'll still accept my shipment tomorrow... or else you get to meet Tim. He's my assassin.


I think i'm safe for a while haha


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Hope that SG3 has a function where it turns into a pillow cuz you are sleeping on the sofa tonight mang.
> Did you get hit by the storm jorge? I have no power for 6 hours and cell towers here just got back online.
> sent from the dark


Yeah we got hit too but no power outage here luckily. And she'll need the pillow because I sleep in the bed even if she don't want me to and tell her she can leave the bed if she wants to.









typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## mr_psycho

jaliscojorge said:


> Yeah we got hit too but no power outage here luckily. And she'll need the pillow because I sleep in the bed even if she don't want me to and tell her she can leave the bed if she wants to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


Dude, you got some balls balls. I don't dare tell the wife that.

Did you folks see there's another International version of the SGS3 in Korea? LTE quad-core AND 2 GB or RAM, albeit a tad thicker (9mm). Doesn't help us with GSM, but hey...

MP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> I think i'm safe for a while haha


Oh yeah? I got a new assassin! Say hello to 毛巾驅逐艦!


----------



## ddanc1984

I want the white GS3, and and I also want the Eqyptian cotton towel, spotted pattern preferred. That way no one can tell and it doesn't chafe. You're welcome for the pointers Rider... LMAO


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Oh yeah? I got a new assassin! Say hello to 毛巾驅逐艦!


oh shit i cant even see him


----------



## ddanc1984

I just picture Rider being like Dr. Jerkenstein.....LMAO


----------



## xriderx66

guys, #boycottapple is raging on G+ and Twitter
lol i found this pic in the middle of the fanwar








and


http://imgur.com/M10Uj


----------



## jaliscojorge

There are so many features from ICZen that I miss so much already

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## dougfresh

jaliscojorge said:


> There are so many features from ICZen that I miss so much already
> 
> typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


I'm sooo jealous right now lol. Are you going to root and flash it or are you staying stock for a while?


----------



## jaliscojorge

dougfresh said:


> I'm sooo jealous right now lol. Are you going to root and flash it or are you staying stock for a while?


 I want to root so badly but I'm going to wait for a fix or work around to the triangle counter thingy that is talked about once you root or flash something. Don't know for sure but it almost sounds like it counts just by going into down load mode. But I can't wait to root it.

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## dougfresh

That thing is going to blazing fast in a couple of months when your devs tweak out the kernels and CPU OC capabilities!! I would wait a few weeks to make sure there's nothing wrong with your device before Modding it, just in case you have to return it


----------



## jaliscojorge

dougfresh said:


> That thing is going to blazing fast in a couple of months when your devs tweak out the kernels and CPU OC capabilities!! I would wait a few weeks to make sure there's nothing wrong with your device before Modding it, just in case you have to return it


 That's exactly why i don't want to mod it until I'm sure everything is working fine and it can be returned to stock settings without leaving any tracks.

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## dougfresh

J ! I believe your in good hands with this little-known dev making kernels already! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28670-kernel-adama-002/


----------



## dougfresh

VLC Beta is out. I had to spoof my market to Australia







http://db.tt/XauqgwEP


----------



## Br1cK'd

My coworker walks in and drops his new SGS3 on my desk this morning, the bastard.

This thing is sweet! Stock, running quick. and although its a little big, it gets me big in the pants. Now, if $300 would just drop out of the sky for me.

Here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Br1cK said:


> Now, if $300 would just drop out of the sky for me.









Now I need to figure out how to get it through the screen...​


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> My coworker walks in and drops his new SGS3 on my desk this morning, the bastard.
> 
> This thing is sweet! Stock, running quick. and although its a little big, it gets me big in the pants. Now, if $300 would just drop out of the sky for me.
> 
> Here's to wishful thinking.


Time for all of us who use your work to step it up. I KNOW there are 30 zennites who have 10 ducketts for Br1ck'd..or 60 at 5 bones? My fellow users of the Zen if you only have a buck, DONATE TO B. I pledge a doublesaw by wednesday B...step up gents
Also for Annex and Mp too
sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

lapdog01 said:


> Time for all of us who use your work to step it up. I KNOW there are 30 zennites who have 10 ducketts for Br1ck'd..or 60 at 5 bones? My fellow users of the Zen if you only have a buck, DONATE TO B. I pledge a doublesaw by wednesday B...step up gents
> Also for Annex and Mp too
> sent from my mind


Okay. I've started the ball rolling. B, you've got moolah! Just sending over a "little" thanks for your hard work.

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Now I need to figure out how to get it through the screen...​


Hey, there's only a $1,020 there. Sure there's more where this came from. Time to trace this.









MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

MP is working on makin me big in the pants!

Thanks gents, if the funds are raised, I will be all over it like xrider on a fresh towel.


----------



## mr_psycho

C'mon, Zennites! It's time we got Br1ck'd *ENLARGED!*









MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think I just blushed


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I think I just blushed


Br1ck'd sporting a "brick"? Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_psycho

Headlines will read, "l33t Android Developer Br1ck'd Forced to Change Name to Nl4rg'd Following Upgrade to New Samsung Galaxy S III Phone".

Reporter: "Is that a new phone in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?"









MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> MP is working on makin me big in the pants!
> 
> Thanks gents, if the funds are raised, I will be all over it like xrider on a fresh towel.


Note to X - Br1ck'd will need a larger hand towel.


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Note to X - Br1ck'd will need a larger hand towel.


 ordered it just now

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manus ferrera

We should start a pyramid scheme. To raise money for the phones so everyone can eventually get one 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

I suspect ill be one of the last ones. My contract, although with Cincinnati Bell Wireless, isn't up until Nov. So i would have to drop $6-800 for an unlocked one or eat the early termination fee and lose my unlimited data that they are not taking away since I was grandfathered in sign contract with TMo to get the subsidized $200 which will end up been almost a total cost as buying an unlocked version.

Sad face for the Wood. I guess the only way ill get large in the pants is through more traditional methods.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> I suspect ill be one of the last ones. My contract, although with Cincinnati Bell Wireless, isn't up until Nov. So i would have to drop $6-800 for an unlocked one or eat the early termination fee and lose my unlimited data that they are not taking away since I was grandfathered in sign contract with TMo to get the subsidized $200 which will end up been almost a total cost as buying an unlocked version.
> 
> Sad face for the Wood. I guess the only way ill get large in the pants is through more traditional methods.


Or you'll need to get large in the pants for a different lady (eg. GNex). lol

Hang in there, Woody!

MP


----------



## dougfresh

I just ordered 18 G3's ! In anticipation to my lottery winnings! WHO DAT


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> I just ordered 18 G3's ! In anticipation to my lottery winnings! WHO DAT


Would you like me to PM you my address?

P.S. JB coming to Vibrant 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28214556#post28214556


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> Would you like me to PM you my address?
> 
> P.S. JB coming to Vibrant
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28214556#post28214556


And that is about as good as it'll probably get until the JB source is released.

Well, my GNex is about to be shipped from Google. I guess I wasn't affected by A**hole's injunction, after all. If all goes well I should have some butter on my doorstep on Thursday.

MP

Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

xriderx66 said:


> Would you like me to PM you my address?
> 
> P.S. JB coming to Vibrant
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28214556#post28214556


Man, did you see the what's not working part? Pretty important stuff IMHO, especially since it is in fact a phone.


> What is not working?
> • WiFi
> • GSM
> • Audio
> • Everything else you can name


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> I suspect ill be one of the last ones. My contract, although with Cincinnati Bell Wireless, isn't up until Nov. So i would have to drop $6-800 for an unlocked one or eat the early termination fee and lose my unlimited data that they are not taking away since I was grandfathered in sign contract with TMo to get the subsidized $200 which will end up been almost a total cost as buying an unlocked version.
> 
> Sad face for the Wood. I guess the only way ill get large in the pants is through more traditional methods.


Sadly, I'm with Woody. I too, have to get an unlocked version or pay full price with T-Mobile. I'll wait until the price drops and pick one up somewhere along the way, but it won't be today.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Man, did you see the what's not working part? Pretty important stuff IMHO, especially since it is in fact a phone.


I agree, but here is a "changelog"

*Things that we have gotten working but not released*

Internal/External Storage has been fixed
Camera has been fixed 
Network has been fixed
We are still working on WiFi fix and will not release another build until we get WiFi working


----------



## ndwgs

mr_psycho said:


> And that is about as good as it'll probably get until the JB source is released.
> 
> Well, my GNex is about to be shipped from Google. I guess I wasn't affected by A**hole's injunction, after all. If all goes well I should have some butter on my doorstep on Thursday.
> 
> MP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 class SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


MP, you divulged into the GN (US Variant from Play i assume)? There have been reports about the S3....

I got the GN, don't get me wrong, i love that puppy. I just feel bad for my buddy who lent it to me, because he has issues that he had to let me borrow it... long story short, i'll end up giving it back.... pm on the way...

SO, i got the dilema of whether or not to purchase GN (US variant) or S3 (TMo Variant)

Reason's why S3 is the TMo variant:

AT&T Variant S3 = handles LTE and HSPA+ but can't handle the 1700 AWS of TMo, yet...
TMo Variant S3 = handles all 4 network of HSPA+ (including AT&T) but no word if LTE is capable, even tho it does have the LTE Advance Radio (projected variant LTE of TMo)


----------



## drjjones426

Did anyone see in the jelly bean vibrant thread at that other place Ali1276 said part of his team, mkalter, had fixed an EU error?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

drjjones426 said:


> Did anyone see in the jelly bean vibrant thread at that other place Ali1276 said part of his team, mkalter, had fixed an EU error?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


 yep, FE is looking into it. He's talking with the guy who fixed it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Hardly ever flash that green an alpha, but tempted to on my backup phone just for giggles.EU fix would be awesome, and latefor most.

Ali is pretty vague about his cooked Kernel, I thought that was where the weenie was.


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> Hardly ever flash that green an alpha, but tempted to on my backup phone just for giggles.EU fix would be awesome, and latefor most.
> 
> Ali is pretty vague about his cooked Kernel, I thought that was where the weenie was.


 yeah I tried it today for a few minutes.It is the fastest ROM I have ever had on my phone. Obviously things not working, but still fast.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Cant really gauge the speed, all roms are snappy with no apps on them, however there is a definite smoothness that is new. Awful green, I get it, you wanna be first, but this probly should have waited a week or two, not much you can do unless you fire the adb and try adding apk"s, ...smooth as a prom queen thigh and twice as risky..


----------



## Woody

drjjones426 said:


> Did anyone see in the jelly bean vibrant thread at that other place Ali1276 said part of his team, mkalter, had fixed an EU error?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Thanks Doc. I am all over that and posted over there for more info. Whatever I get, I will relay over here for sure.


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey wood, Carpenter is having season ending surgery, but man isn't LaRussa a vampire you thought you had a wood stake in, just to see him bend you..er I mean be disruptive?


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Thanks Doc. I am all over that and posted over there for more info. Whatever I get, I will relay over here for sure.


No problem woody. I know how long you been working on this. I just don't want any relevant info to get missed.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Looks like its really only Jellybean specific, and silence.
I understand the need for a fix for the ICS EU bug, though Im with MP, I feel it was phone specific or we all would have had mounting sd card issues. I wonder how much longer the Vibrant Hardware can port the new Samsung Firmware? Think Ill wait for the sgs4 though, little too interesting right now.


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Hey wood, Carpenter is having season ending surgery, but man isn't LaRussa a vampire you thought you had a wood stake in, just to see him bend you..er I mean be disruptive?


I saw that on ESPN's bottom line about Carpenter. I just still can't believe that the f-in Pirates are in contention. Mind blown about that.


----------



## sugartibbs

Are you upset with LaRussa? as a Cardinal fan its emberassing, I really think he's holding a grudge over that fight. Its petty and poor sportsmanship in a players once in a lifetime recognition.And hes out of baseball, and unaccountable.


----------



## yosup

Ola, my Zen hombres!! Holy crap, I've got a crapload of catchin' up to do. Should make for a fun read while I'm sitting on the can. Afterall, this is a "mobile" forum, is it not? (Like my tie-in back to el crapola topico?). I'll be thinking uh y'all while taking a power squat. Ok, here we go ... !!!


----------



## Woody

I just had a whole post typed out to you but my tablet just rebooted on me. Too tired to retype. In short, I agree with you and don't like what is being done.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup this may shock you, but my exes probly dream of taking a" power Squat on me" But I digress, Long time el hombre bravo!

and yes I don't often drink beer, but when I do its Dos Capn Morgan! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup this may shock you, but my exes probly dream of taking a" power Squat on me" But I digress, Long time el hombre bravo!


LOL ... there's a fetish for everyone. For Rex Ryan, it's feet that pumps the air into his pigskin. For your exes, they're all about that "Smelly Valentines."









Hopefully you're fortunate enough to steal a line from George Strait when he said ... "All my ex's live in Texas." ( nothing like a state border to keep you from waking up with a pile of festering fesces on your chest. I don't think there are enough Egyptian Towels to clean up that mess, bro.







)


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh yosup you misunderstand my poor english, the mustache rides were, mmm epic...is that the word you americanos use?


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> HAHA. No ****. Much love, tho!


Nate Dawg in da house!! Good to have you hangin' widdus, bro. 

OT ( ... lol, does that even apply here? ):
Is there a hard limit to "likes" on RW? Tapatalk always got me around the 8 daily limit or so on the "powersquat" colored side, but maybe it ain't as stealth on RW?

I still luh y'all whether I "like" yo cheesewhiz o' not .. this is why, this is why, this is why I'm hot!!


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Oh yosup you misunderstand my poor english, the mustache rides were, mmm epic...is that the word you americanos use?


LMFAO!! Dude, tears. Yeah sump'n mostdef got lost in the translation there. Hahaha.


----------



## sugartibbs

oooh, Capitan, my capitan, put the firehose on the flaming American stranger (though in truth your only a little strange) and that aint always a bad thing? Tell it to the android judge!! You still gotta Vibrant soldier? Or you a SGS3 City boy, sound off!!


----------



## yosup

Vibrant still vibrating in my holster. I'm with the Woodrube / eddychecker / lapdog01 crew sittin' out-of-contract yet contemplating my next move. SGS3 is compelling stuff. Gnex is tried'n'true. But if unlocked pricing were named Charlie, all'z I say to dat is: "Charlie don't surf"!!

My ICZen'd / subZero'd Vibe still gets the blood flowing to those private parts, so I'ma ride it out with DD & The Zen Crew until I have a change of heart, win the Lottery, or dougie cashes in his winning ticket. We gone ride until dem wheels fall off.

@d'freshness ... (still waiting on that G-Class to show up on the driveway ... special delivery from Tampa, FL)


----------



## sugartibbs

Glad to hear your report, was ready to move on till I realized a bunch of "carefree sgs3 party girls and boys were ruining my buzzzz, do I wanna be like them? soda pop and beiber?Hit me, Oh hell no, Ill go down swinging, Question: would George Washington have a Vibrant, or a sissy sgs3? what I thought.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... soda pop and beiber? ...


Haha ... da Tibbsman requires something high caliber with hollow point explosive rounds. Yeah, the latest & greatest is always chub-inducing and gets all kinds of people humpin' in the bandwagon orgy. SGS3 got mad potential, lots of dev excitement, and a big luv rocket in yo pocket. I'm cool with waiting on the next Gnex tho. MP's comments reminded me of where a lot of this Vib dev came from, so it might be cold noodles and cold showers for dis homie. No boom-boom for long time.


----------



## yosup

Aight, bruh-mang ... dis fool be signing off. Have a great & safe 4th, my friend (and to all my Zen Homies wherever u is). Foxtrot Alpha!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Truth.. I was ready to go, till I saw the same old Samsung stuff, I aint no teenie party bieboy, and thats what the apps are sellin, truth, how much video you run? we all like better pic quality, however on a daily, sharin with teenie friends? nadda. give me speed and function, and a little price break for loyal customer.. just sayin they aint payin their parents are!

Late,,be safe!!


----------



## ndwgs

Hahahaha...

Gotta luv them Hoooooooooooo's

Man, I miss being me! Cuz I luv me som' mee! WHyY? Cuz them foo's hate to luv me. But they LUV to hate me. Then hate on me, child please!

LOL, lately i've been listening to ton of Pandora stuff, like 90's and 00's Hip Hop station, Classic R&B. Mang, I miss those good'ole days of fine muzik. None of this bs Bei-boobies shiz....

(I'm rebelling in the music, the industry fracken sucks, mang)

Peace, i'm out. Late!


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup this may shock you, but my exes probly dream of taking a" power Squat on me" But I digress, Long time el hombre bravo!
> 
> and yes I don't often drink beer, but when I do its Dos Capn Morgan! Ha Ha Ha


I don't always do, we only drink PBRs, stay thirsty my jiggas! Jigga wwhhaat jigga who


----------



## dougfresh

Nate Dog!! Is there a reason my my 3g don't workie. As soon as it hits tree g it's worthless. H works fantastico


----------



## sugartibbs

ndwgs... truth.. Seatle in 1990 was .... different....'a blessing' ..May you live in interesting times...


----------



## sugartibbs

Damn dougie , have you got both thumbs up your ass, lookin steriotypical, and no Im not over it.


----------



## dougfresh

Olle Sugartibbies, no tengo mi dedos en mi culo .Posiblemente tu eres un comemidera ! Hihi! For sho.. Dejame continuar, no no no , como dije, un comemidera!!! Get sum


----------



## dougfresh

I'm still laughing at Sugars github! Lololoillollol


----------



## sugartibbs

Im a choctaw indian from Oklahoma.. your all Euro soccer playin freaks to me, Say it aint so Doug, say it aint so...

Though I played alot of soccer, Beware hurtful things you cant take back, I got a life of that...


----------



## dougfresh

Hahahaha ! My brother,ur still bitter about LeBron whooping your asses!!!! Soccer teams don't exist in Cuba lol , we have great swimmers lol


----------



## sugartibbs

thanks for asking, I can sleep now, though that means nightmares and unfortuatly bed wetting... life sucks, Ha Ha Ha


----------



## dougfresh

Does your bed smell like piss!! Eeeeuuwww.


----------



## sugartibbs

Dont worry, just playin, well do it again next year, Well see if D.Wades Knee can go 82 games. Be proud, it dont happen vey often, its special if you love basketball.


----------



## dougfresh

Yes Sir! Next season it's probably going to be a re-match of the Finals! I like OKA bigtime! But not against my boys! Durant has super mad skillz and he's 22 years old(scary)


----------



## sugartibbs

Are you getting Celtic Allen? how whack is that, and is Miller done? We cant afford shit, and you got every east coast retread lining up.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Have a happy and safe 4th there Zen Nation!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Remember, if you blow up firecrackers in your hand (for some odd reason) don't clinch ......your fist.









Be safe and be easy everyone.


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Have a happy and safe 4th there Zen Nation!
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


B, you good? Happy safe 4th to you too bro!

And too all Zennites!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah I'm good nate, thx dawg. Things have calmed down a lot out here, 80% containment as of last night. Most of the evacuees are able to go back home now as well, although some don't have homes to go back to. Over 300 structures lost, and two lives unfortunately, but things could have been much much worse.

Hats off to all of the agencies; local, state, and fed, that came together like Voltron and managed to stop this fire from doing a lot more damage than it did.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ndwgs

Oh wow... 300 structures. How unfortunate.

Yes, hat's off to them. We currently have about 9 wild fires that has been going on still. But a recent one by Alpine Mountains, east of me towards to Colorado, about 2800+ acres still blazing. The Governor has a temp ban of fireworks for today's event, so it's a bit quiet for a regular 4th for me here.

I think i'm driving down to Vegas for the next days here... lol.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ndwgs... truth.. Seatle in 1990 was .... different....'a blessing' ..May you live in interesting times ...


I was never a big Nirvana fan though still enjoyed their music. Soundgarden was the stuff that got my mojo risin'.


----------



## xriderx66

Anyone living in Texas have a problem with network today? Can't receive or give calls to other T-Mobile phones

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Does your bed smell like piss!! Eeeeuuwww.


Yeah ... I find it difficult to fall asleep with the funky odor of piss in the air. But ... imagine what xrider's bed smells like when he wakes up (after all those "nocturnal emissions")!


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Anyone living in Texas have a problem with network today? Can't receive or give calls to other T-Mobile phones


Tibb's ex's live in Texas. Maybe he can hook you up with a "Mustache Ride"? Lol.

Hope you get it resolved though. Isn't Dallas (or other TX cities) supposed to be one of the mobile / telecom centers in the US?


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Tibb's ex's live in Texas. Maybe he can hook you up with a "Mustache Ride"? Lol.
> 
> Hope you get it resolved though. Isn't Dallas (or other TX cities) supposed to be one of the mobile / telecom centers in the US?


Not sure, I heard there was issues with network YESTERDAY for TMO and was fixed last night, but its just now happening for me. I can receive/send text, just not calls. Tested with all of my family members phones (TMO) and none work. I'm getting paranoid. What if the gov't found out I pirated one song yesterday!??!


----------



## sugartibbs

AW cmon I thought we were havin fun. My life is way too serious sometimes.I aint even close to the biggest poser!

Alice in Chains Dirt...


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... What if the gov't found out I pirated one song yesterday!??!


100 lashes for you!! Well, if the Feds get serious enough, they have a photo of you now. If you're lucky enough, maybe they go and arrest Rico Suave instead?


----------



## xriderx66

oh thank god.


----------



## yosup

Anyone know the RW "Likes" daily limit? Didn't see anything in their help section.


----------



## dougfresh

I don't think we have limits on "lickings" or "likes" so here's a like on me!!!


----------



## dougfresh

@Yosup we're on page 5 of the top posters on RW! Main index: http://rootzwiki.com/index all the way at the bottom page..


----------



## dougfresh

Wait!I just noticed the "site contributor" label!Whats that about and congratulations: D


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Wait!I just noticed the "site contributor" label!Whats that about and congratulations: D


No clue. Just noticed that. Maybe it's my "booby prize" from some RW admin diggin' my avatar back during our "DD" theme.


----------



## dougfresh

Haha! I like it!! Maybe cuz you hit 750 posts or something?? I'm right there neck-to-neck wit ya







we'll see if that's the case.


----------



## yosup

Alright, let's get you to 750 then.

Q.) What's the difference between a radial tire and 365 used rubbers?
A.) One is a Goodyear, the other is a GREAT YEAR!


----------



## xriderx66

I'm gonna spam till i get to 750 posts.


----------



## dougfresh

Radials are proven to withstand weather elements especially rain! Used rubbers are disgusting! Especially if it wasn't yours EEuuuuww lol.


----------



## yosup

Q.) What do bungee jumping and hookers have in common?
A.) They both cost a hundred bucks and if the rubber breaks, you're screwed.

( actually, one only costs "Ten Dollah" in some parts of the world ... Boom-Boom long time? )


----------



## yosup

Re. Likes
I just hit the Like Button on 15 or so posts. So far it's still allowing me. Maybe the limit is 25? I had a ton of catching up to do yesterday, and there was a popup telling me I maxed out my daily limit. Lol. Enquiring minds wanna know, dammit!!


----------



## dougfresh

.

<<<<<------ 749!! Well now 750!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> <<<<<------ 749!! Well now 750!


Now, we just need another 750 posts to make it to the front page. Lol.


----------



## dougfresh

We're also in the first page on "top 20 posters"for today! Does that mean from midnight on....The top dude has 56 already!!He worse that us lolol hihi


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> Sadly, I'm with Woody. I too, have to get an unlocked version or pay full price with T-Mobile. I'll wait until the price drops and pick one up somewhere along the way, but it won't be today.


I'm with you guys. Can't afford the almost 4 Benjamins for the 32MB upgrade price. I checked the GNex but it has no micro SD...deal killer for me and it's only marginally cheaper but would need no contract. Looks like I'm waiting for a price drop or a new GNex and Google to figure out people want SD slots and don't want to stream everything from Google accounts.


----------



## xriderx66

spammmmmmmmm


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> spammmmmmmmm


Only 435 more of these and you IN!


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Only 435 more of these and you IN!


spammmmmmmm


----------



## ndwgs

I'm laughing my ass off this thread. It's great.

Oh... SPAM.

What's the difference between a hooker and an expensive hookah?

LOL, i don't know, i just made that question up. Spam biznatches, spam.

#thatisall


----------



## mr_psycho

So, the GNex was pulled from the Play Store due to the recent ruling. Looks like you'll be able to get it next week sometime with Jelly Bean pre-loaded. Google claims shipping with JB resolves the disputes. So, it has something to do with ICS, it seems.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/05/google-confirms-galaxy-nexus-was-pulled-from-play-store-due-to-i/

I thought I read somewhere that Apple is trying to get the same ban on the SGS3 in the US, too. So far, no ruling on that one, though.

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Hey Everyone. Been MIA the past couple of days. I done caught a cold. Fever finally broke this morning, but still feel like poop. I'll eventually catch up.

Gonna rest some more now.

PS. SPAM!!

ttfn,

MP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

All of you need to stop spamin'! You all be makin' me hungry!


----------



## Br1cK'd

mr_psycho said:


> Hey Everyone. Been MIA the past couple of days. I done caught a cold. Fever finally broke this morning, but still feel like poop. I'll eventually catch up.
> 
> Gonna rest some more now.
> 
> PS. SPAM!!
> 
> ttfn,
> 
> MP


Glad you're feelin better man.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

MP I hope you get well soon man!  Eat Poi with lots and lots of honey and lemon and that should hit it out of the ballpark!


----------



## ndwgs

... Or

MP, boil some water in a pot with Lemon Grass. Put some of that honey, and you got yourself either a steam goodness, or a good tea to ease that stomach and tone down that flu.

(... learned that from a very asian mom, i dated her daughter centuries ago, but never forgot her Homeopathic remedies. It works. Except the daughter and I... lol)

Oh...

Eggs... Fried of course...

and

SPAMILOCIOUSSSOOOOOOOO!!!

with Rice. Steam. That is all.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

mr_psycho said:


> Hey Everyone. Been MIA the past couple of days. I done caught a cold. Fever finally broke this morning, but still feel like poop. I'll eventually catch up.
> 
> Gonna rest some more now.
> 
> PS. SPAM!!
> 
> ttfn,
> 
> MP


Feel better man. Hope you were still able to have an enjoyable 4th of July celebration last night.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I feel proud to be the OP of one of the weirdest threads that I have ever seen.

Zen is home and home is Zen.

ps: Spam


----------



## yosup

Some baconic spamoliciousoooo news from the man, the myth, the one & only ... Roman Birg:
http://aokp.co/site/...e-6-and-beyond/



> * Milestone 6 and Beyond*
> 
> After a great deal of conversation within the team, I've decided to make a formal announcement regarding the future of AOKP.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Milestone 6* is coming! We are shooting for a release sometime this weekend. No promises! We've been working for the past few weeks to squash as many bugs as we can. This will be our* final ICS release*.
> 
> After Milestone 6, the team take a short break in *preparation for Jelly Bean*. We'll be taking a different approach to JB; starting fresh. With a clean start, we'll be able to set things up properly from the get-go. We're a much more experienced unit now, and we believe merging all of the JB changes is just asking for trouble.
> 
> When I started AOKP back in November, I really hadn't intended on releasing it to more than Nexus devices. AOKP has grown bigger than anyone has expected, most of all me. It quite literally blew up in my face. Right now, according to http://stats.aokp.co, there are almost 50,000 devices running AOKP and almost 120,000 devices using some kind of AOKP code-base (aka a KANG). Bear in mind this stats system was implemented only starting with build 39. This is absolutely insane to me!
> 
> In closing, Team Kang is just a small group, and AOKP was started for fun. We aim to keep it fun. Putting together a feature-rich and buttery-smooth ROM with unrivalled stability is fun both because of our love of doing it and getting to share it with all of you. Thanks for understanding the things we need to do to keep it that way.


----------



## mr_psycho

Consensus at this time seems to be pineapple juice and spam. lol

Might have to give that lemon grass remedy a shot. I love lemon grass.

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Consensus at this time seems to be pineapple juice and spam. lol
> 
> Might have to give that lemon grass remedy a shot. I love lemon grass.
> MP


Feel better soon, sensai_P.

Another ex-girlfriend's "very Asian mom" remedy is Ukong Tea (if you can find it). It's essentially Tumeric and works very well at "cleansing" the system (though I think it's more from all the dragon draining).

Yet another ... is boiling burdock root, asian radishes, asian cabbage, and a bunch of other veggies (large chunks). Drain & continuously drink with a chaser of boiled barley water. Regimen calls for a cup of each every hour. It'll either make you piss or drop dem deuces non-stop ... ie. "cleansing" your system.

Hell ... maybe Pineapple Juice & Spam is easier to do in Hawaii. ( Pomaika 'i  )


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Feel better soon, sensai_P.
> 
> Another ex-girlfriend's "very Asian mom" remedy is Ukong Tea (if you can find it). It's essentially Tumeric and works very well at "cleansing" the system (though I think it's more from all the dragon draining).
> 
> Yet another ... is boiling burdock root, asian radishes, asian cabbage, and a bunch of other veggies (large chunks). Drain & continuously drink with a chaser of boiled barley water. Regimen calls for a cup of each every hour. It'll either make you piss or drop dem deuces non-stop ... ie. "cleansing" your system.
> 
> Hell ... maybe Pineapple Juice & Spam is easier to do in Hawaii. ( Pomaika 'i  )


Dude, you're making me hungry. I'm half Japanese, so all those veggies and stuff are already on my menu. yum!

Body aches are back. Time for some more meds.

MP

Sent from my soon-to-be Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

Ukong Tea ... she also added fresh ginger slices (yum) and dried dates - ie. very much an Asian tea. Keep a big crockpot going all day and get yo drink on (and yo piss on).

Hearty appetite is a great sign actually!! Maybe you're in the home stretch? Batter up!!


----------



## mr_psycho

Just read on G+ that AOKP M6 might be dropping sometime this weekend. Roman also said this will be the FINAL ICS release by Team Kang. They will take a short break and return with Jelly Bean when the source is released.

End of line.

MP

Sent from my soon-to-be Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Dog KMc

mr_psycho said:


> So, the GNex was pulled from the Play Store due to the recent ruling. Looks like you'll be able to get it next week sometime with Jelly Bean pre-loaded. Google claims shipping with JB resolves the disputes. So, it has something to do with ICS, it seems.
> 
> http://www.engadget....store-due-to-i/
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that Apple is trying to get the same ban on the SGS3 in the US, too. So far, no ruling on that one, though.
> 
> MP


Yet another Stupid Law Suit from Icrap/Apple

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/apple-blocks-u-sales-samsung-galaxy-nexus-patent-232259630.html

Well what about the Nexus S???
Runs the same OS. Why no ban on this.
There is a WHOLE lot more Nexus S phones out there than the Galixy Nexus.

Because the Gnex is 100 times better than Icrap and apple knows it and wants no phone for sale that is better than theirs.

Hell, My Nexus S is better than any Icrap I've touched.

Thats ok though. When JB releases OTA and on new phones, They will be even better!

O.K. My rant is over.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Wow can't leave you guys alone for a day or two without you guys getting way out there both in posts and topics man i love this thread and yeah everyone here #no ****# , I've got some catching up to do.

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> I'm with you guys. Can't afford the almost 4 Benjamins for the 32MB upgrade price. I checked the GNex but it has no micro SD...deal killer for me and it's only marginally cheaper but would need no contract. Looks like I'm waiting for a price drop or a new GNex and Google to figure out people want SD slots and don't want to stream everything from Google accounts.


Never understood the no micro SD route. It's one thing if you're Shm'apple cuz all your iSheep do your bidding anyways. But in the Android universe? Never made sense. Limiting "potential" and flexibility just seems so anti-Android. Whether Android device makers take that page from A**le's book or not, seems even the average Joe Android User would expect more. Maybe I give too much credit to our general population?

SGS SANSHI
For shizzles & giggles I dropped by a T-Mobile store today to experience sum SGS3 shock'n'awe up-close & personal. The larger size was a bit much at first ... but you get used to how it feels real quick (ie. "that's what she said"). Maybe having already known about the PenTile display's RBGB sub-pixel sharing may have produced el placebo. But I was still hoping for more brilliance from that display (even with brightness cranked up & power saving turned off). Lol, the first thing I did was jump to settings and tweak a bit. The "pebble blue" looked more cobalt, which was surprisingly nice than a darker look. Not as zippy as I was hoping, but I was probably expecting quad-core performance or better (lol, the bar gets set so high these days). The one thing I really struggled with was the physical home button. At the very least, they could've allowed capacitive touch on it, but having to physically "press" the button just threw off my mojo.









The extra screen real estate is damn impressive tho (ie. I'd buy it for that alone). Would be great for map/nav apps, gaming, and surfing webpages even in landscape view ... as well as clicking on xrider's "special red apk" links.









When I mentioned I had a Vibrant, the sales guy immediately launched into this long diatribe about how "80% of Vibrant users" return their phones for various hardware issues. Lol. I just pulled my phone out and started preaching the ICZen Gospel. The 190 LCD Density I run on Annex's Enkyo theme also helped shut him up for a bit. Lenaro -O3 juicing up the throttle as I power through the turns. Br1cK'd's liquid bacon butter just oozing everywhere ... it was pretty damn sweet to witness (with a captive audience). Now that "custom roms" enter the discussion, he brings over his buddy who's apparently de-bloated his SGS3 and looking into custom roms. It's cool tho how you just sense the "Greener Pastures" in people. No commission for him, but we walked off the field with respect for one another.

So ... long ass story short ...
I went to look at SGS3 expecting to get wood (right there in the store), but I walked away being more blown away at how well our ICZen/subZero'd Vibes stand up to the current phones out there. Kudos, Team DD (pls take a bow)!!!









Vibrant ... "such a vivrant thang."


----------



## dougfresh

Nicely done Yosup!


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Feel better soon, sensai_P.
> 
> Another ex-girlfriend's "very Asian mom" remedy is Ukong Tea (if you can find it). It's essentially Tumeric and works very well at "cleansing" the system (though I think it's more from all the dragon draining).
> 
> Yet another ... is boiling burdock root, asian radishes, asian cabbage, and a bunch of other veggies (large chunks). Drain & continuously drink with a chaser of boiled barley water. Regimen calls for a cup of each every hour. It'll either make you piss or drop dem deuces non-stop ... ie. "cleansing" your system.
> 
> Hell ... maybe Pineapple Juice & Spam is easier to do in Hawaii. ( Pomaika 'i  )


OHhhhhhHHH dang mang! You hit the spot! Those really clean you the f**** out. I tried that, still do. Once in awhile, I need to cleanse, PLUS, the benefits of the vitamins of those veggies.... you feel so good after.

Ok, lol, instead of "P.s. Spam" i'ma change it up, thanks to yosup..... lmao

p.s.

VERY ASIAN MOMS <----- some are so cute, they could be milfs, lolol...

that is all.


----------



## sugartibbs

shizzles and giggles, I agree with what I think you said.


----------



## jaliscojorge

yeah when i got my sgs3 i held my zenned out vibrant next to the display model they had for people to try out behind their counter and went to the about phone section and happily pointed out to the salesperson that my almost 2 year old vibrant was running a newer build of ics than the sgs3. He looked dumb founded at first then just proceeded to say that would be fixed with future firmware updates. I was laughing in the inside at his loss for words for what he just saw man i wish i was running the Zen on this phone.

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## ndwgs

Nicely put yosup.

Btw, you didn't get a wood? Dude, i j*zzed in mah pants when i saw that secy beast.

Personally, i do like the Cobalt look.

I did the same, everyone was looking in awe that I got ICS on my OG Vibrater. I even pulled out my GNex, with AOKP on it, and it was oozing, along with my vibrater and really up to par.

But in about a few months or so, i'll be parting ways with my GNex, and wait for Team Double D's to see what phone they're going to end up putting ZEn/SubZ's on it....

I'm hoping Team DD would choose the S3, but if not, GNex is more than fine. I'll have to re-borrow or end up buying that GNex from my fabolous friend that lent me that device since he bought it. He got 3 btw. Int version. But if DD gets the Play (US Variant GNex) then i'll have to do that instead. INT and US variants, albiet the same device, is different. INT versions can't install Googly Wallet. US can. Rooted even. Not like I have use for it. I'd rather do that Wallet thing on my compuser....


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Btw, you didn't get a wood? Dude, i j*zzed in mah pants when i saw that secy beast.
> 
> Personally, i do like the Cobalt look.


Oh, I definitely got wood. Would've been more discrete with a big winter jacket, but then I'd just end up with seriously "Schweddy Balls." That's no fun when you have to sit back into the dry sauna going on in my car.









Cobalt was surprisingly easy on the eyes. Liked it very much. Mui, mui. Plastic yet has a nice "metallic" and quite refined look to it.


----------



## ndwgs

Yes, i agree, it was very nice look and 'feel', even tho it was plastic.

Still, my plastic Vibrater, and GNex are durable than the glass heavy look of an iBitch. I've dropped both so many times that it was like:

"... When you first dropped the Vibes... Dust the Vibe off and try again, try again..." - Aaliyah R.I.P.

lol

p.s. Spam and Very MILFy Asian Moms


----------



## sugartibbs

If you really want to be noticed, get wood while wearing a raincoat, that'll get the silent alarm going.


----------



## xriderx66

STAR WARS FANS! Do this right now, its a secret easter egg in Windows Xp/Vista/7

People using XP do this:
Win key + R
type telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

People with Vista/7
Win key + R 
Type C:\Windows\System32\OptionalFeatures.exe
Scroll down and check the Telnet Client feature and say OK
Win key + R
type telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

It's really cool haha


----------



## ndwgs

Hahaha, that's a good one Xriderx


----------



## yosup

I wonder if lappy ever got his power back on? Must've been brutal to go without A/C in the heart of an Indian Summer!! Go to bed naked and wake up in one big ass "wet spot." Hopefully everything's copacetic.


----------



## ndwgs

Schweddy Balls.... schweddy schweddy balls...

Sloppy Joe - by Adam Sandler...

Ok, gents/ladies.... Time to go watch "Waterboy". Signing off....

PeAcE!

Veryyyyy Asian Moms baby!

VAM and Spam


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Veryyyyy Asian Moms baby!
> VAM and Spam


VAMos!!!


----------



## yosup

Any UFC fans out there? UFC 148: Anderson Silva v. Chael Sonnen. Can't wait!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Sonnen is whistlin past the graveyard, unfortunatly silva is el hombre fuck you up, I wouldn't stunt to get in his head, he's a killa proven, Sonnen .. a clone but that aint gonna help.


----------



## yosup

I was shocked during the first fight. Sonnen had him beat if time ran out. Silva on his back posturing for an arm bar. Then Sonnen just briefly straightens out ... then Silva whips his leg over and BAM ... Triangle Choke = done. There's a definite fine line between winning & losing in MMA (ie. one lapse could end it all), but I gotta say I was impressed how well Sonnen did. He dominated in some rounds. Scorecards were definitely in his direction.

Now, let's how see he does widdout "da juice" ... lol. Plus the entertainment value on this guy to hype a fight. Homeboy can't shut his mouth. Freaking hilarious how he spouts so much nonesense. I full expect Silva to be ready this time. As long as he doesn't do that lame bouncing around in circles (hate that) and just come out agressive and put on a whoop-ass show ... that's what I wanna see. Silva's never been challenged like this, so let's see if he ices his legacy as THE Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## sugartibbs

Dont count out the "talkin shit factor" I think Silva underestimated Sonnen, mostly mouth, Silva is much more experienced in the moment, thought he would roll him, not this time.. Sonnen talked the talk, and Silva is one of the last people I would want to piss off, Silva in the 2nd round unless Sonnen has improved his craft, seems to me he's done interviews and video spots to make his brand. Silva just wants to put him down, with prejudice. Mans Game


----------



## dougfresh

+1


----------



## yosup

LMAO!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

*'Merica Burger!! *The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast!


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> *'Merica Burger!! *The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast!


My arteries are blocking up just looking at it....but I really want one....lol And a large order of crispy fries with cheese and bacon. Why not if you're in that deep already!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I wonder if lappy ever got his power back on? Must've been brutal to go without A/C in the heart of an Indian Summer!! Go to bed naked and wake up in one big ass "wet spot." Hopefully everything's copacetic.


Thanx for the good thoughts mang. The lappy clan was good. I had to replace my generator, but all is good. A bunch of the Men at my church are appointed to reach out to our fellow members in need when it arises. We had to spring into action because of the outages and many folks were affected. We rented generators , bought fans, ice , small air units, water,etc. And though it was hard , hot work( set it up on a tee for ya dougie) it was gratifying and appreciated. 
Long story short..behind at work, back in the mix by saturday....peace
sent from my mind


----------



## ndwgs

ddanc1984 said:


> My arteries are blocking up just looking at it....but I really want one....lol And a large order of crispy fries with cheese and bacon. Why not if you're in that deep already!


Dude, you aint kidding....

I just had a small heart attack after i clicked it. I don't think it was a heart attack in pain... it was more like, heart attack-i-can-go-to-heaven kind of one!

I had a glimpsed of heaven on that goodness....


----------



## dougfresh

Br1ck'D you blew up the THANKS button over on the BROWN side with your posts!  Any progress or is it too much of a mess right now?


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> Br1ck'D you blew up the THANKS button over on the BROWN side with your posts!  Any progress or is it too much of a mess right now?


I saw that too. The legend returns for a short glimpse, a lending hand and the seas part, birds fall from the sky, dogs and cats living together.


----------



## dougfresh

Well said Woody!


----------



## ndwgs

.... Oh,

SCHWEEDDDYYY BALLZZZZ

VAMMMMMM

SPAAAMMMMMMMM


----------



## ndwgs

Dude this off topic is where you can just chill and be yerself













































*wackos come out and play*


----------



## Woody

Pretty sure that I am done working for the day. Might have about 20 good minutes left in me but that is really it.

Nate, I agree. This is like it's own little corner chat room. I was on the borwn side referring someone to the Zen thread and put in that support is excellent from the development team and more experienced users and then I put if he wanted a less formal response to a question to come the Lounge. I realized that it would be inviting rif-raf that didn't even know about Zen in the first place to our "hideout". I deleted that part.

I'm all for anyone who wants to stop by to come in and be welcomed, and while we don't reserve the right, we can keep it quiet a little longer. We welcome all, but it takes one bad apple and we already have Sugar here. JK Tibbs.


----------



## sugartibbs

Someone called my name, I know how it is, went 17 days without power after an electrical fire, inspections and rejections, thought I was gonna go crazy, you take so many little things for granted. and air con was at the top o the list.


----------



## Woody

You OK!!! Fire at your house? We had a windstorm here a few years ago and our power was out for about 5 days. Fortunately it wasn't too, too hot but I agree, you take the simplest things for granted. Even just reading to my boys before bed was difficult, for 1 it was so early and 2 hard to read Dr. Suess by candle.


----------



## dougfresh

Woods, where's your avatar?All I see is a question mark for the last month or so


----------



## Woody

I don't know. I thought it was there and then it just disappeared. I am having some technology problems. It is the same one that is on the brown side but for some reason it won't show up here. Let me try it through the app and see if that changes it.

BOOM, SHAKA-LAKA. Tapatalk comes through.


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Br1ck'D you blew up the THANKS button over on the BROWN side with your posts!  Any progress or is it too much of a mess right now?


Dude, its a mess. That whole rom build is a mess, and I'm debating if I even want to touch it any more than I already have. IMO, ali had no business releasing something thats as broken as that rom is.

Fixing the mounting has proven much more difficult than ICS was. I even went out and grabbed the crespo jb port to start with a new base, and its about the same story. Im hunting for a cleaner base to start with now, but haven't found one that works for me yet.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Is that really something that you want to get involved with? I mean, help is help but before you know it, you might be fielding more questions than you have answers and then it becomes a snowball. I would just try and fix what you started out on and call it at that in the spirit of development. They have a team going already and it is supposedly working on the I-9000.

Side topic::: Since AOKP is taking a break with M5 and then coming back with JB, where does that leave ICZen? Are you going to start building off JB when they come back or is this the end of the line for the ROM, kernel development withstanding?


----------



## sugartibbs

I flashed and ran it, its way too green and so many unknowns, it started fc from the start, really should have waited. It does have some potential, but I wonder how much of it can be ported over.Hardware is going to be an issue going foreward.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Is that really something that you want to get involved with? I mean, help is help but before you know it, you might be fielding more questions than you have answers and then it becomes a snowball. I would just try and fix what you started out on and call it at that in the spirit of development. They have a team going already and it is supposedly working on the I-9000.
> 
> Side topic::: Since AOKP is taking a break with M5 and then coming back with JB, where does that leave ICZen? Are you going to start building off JB when they come back or is this the end of the line for the ROM, kernel development withstanding?


Woody, those are pretty much my thoughts about involvement with ali's build. No disrespect to his work and the work of the guys in the i9000 forum, but their mounting is not working, unless they haven't released it yet or are bs'ing everyone. Decompiling their stuff shows nothing in the way of mounting fixes, unless I'm blind and completely missing it. Even ali is talking of branching off from them due to their blatant misdirection of the peoples, to paraphrase his words, if that tells you anything about the whole project over there. All of this I read/figured out after I opened my big mouth of course. I'd love to collaborate with FE on something, but past that I'm all question marks.

Now, going forward, we are going to do an M6 build when it comes out this weekend, and of course will be continuing with JB and hopefully with AOKP JB if they keep support for the Vibrant, I know they are dropping some HTC device support, but no mention of us yet. An M6 based build will most likely be the final ICZ build, but that does depend on the progress of JB development for the Vibrant, and which direction that takes.

In short, if AOKP JB comes with Vibrant support, and if I can help Romann out at all with it, I am there. MP does plan on updating subZero to JB as well, when the time comes. The lucky ducker just got his GNex, and is flashing it probably as I post this, lol. I haven't heard any plans for him dropping Vibrant support even with his new toy, so from where I sit right now, DD development should continue as it has been. I won't put out a half broke rom though, so the progress we make with JB will have to stand up to my standards before I release anything.

Edit - I have a mild migraine today making me feel like a space cadet, I hope all that made sense.

Edit 2 - M6 would likely be the last ICZ if we have solid JB to work with, so with no Ice Cream, what should the JB zen name be? I'm having trouble deciding, Zenny Bean, Jelly Zen, Zen Bean, Bacon Burger (lol), none sound quite right to me, anyone have any idears?

(Bacon Burger was sarcasm)

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

Brutal Bricked Psycho Zen Bean Alpha Build Foxtrot 1.0







What no good lol! Oooo Pork and Beans Zen !!


----------



## Woody

Zen-Jelly. It is provacative, imaginable and will work wonders for Xrider.

I pulled out my Zen-Jelly and her eyes went agape!!! She said , "What the heck do you think you are going to do with that?" I say, "You just sit back and watch baby. Zen-Jelly can work wonders for you." End scene.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I like it, Woody.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Give xrider a little room, I think hes actuallystarting to grow up, And woodrow, you arent going to go Shades of Gray on us, are you?


----------



## eddychecker

First thing that came to my mind was Zenny Bean. But then I thought about the pink ribbons I would need in my hair and my little flowered skirt as I chased the boys away from my Hello Kitty toys.


----------



## Woody

I'm old but not that old. I'll be officially knocking on the door, Sunday I turn 39.

My wife read those books and it was the best two weeks I've had in awhile.


----------



## dougfresh

Me too and Xrider approves also with a devious grin on his face


----------



## ndwgs

JellyZen

Once you pop it in your mouth... you can't stop sucking it!


----------



## ndwgs

So B, since MP got the GNex, and I myself might as well bring this INT version of GNex and buy a US Variant, (possible S3 TMo variant), what are you going for?

I'm following you, just so you know

*Stalker Glasses On*


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> In short, if AOKP JB comes with Vibrant support, and if I can help Romann out at all with it, I am there. MP does plan on updating subZero to JB as well, when the time comes. The lucky ducker just got his GNex, and is flashing it probably as I post this, lol. I haven't heard any plans for him dropping Vibrant support even with his new toy, so from where I sit right now, DD development should continue as it has been. I won't put out a half broke rom though, so the progress we make with JB will have to stand up to my standards before I release anything.


[email protected]#$'in GNex has been nothing but [email protected]#$'in problems since I unboxed it last night. They sent me a [email protected]#$'in DUD!

1. Stock ICS + OTA = bootloops and lockups requiring battery pull.
2. AOKP B40 = spontaneous reboots (about 5-15 seconds after screen off).
3. Jelly Bean = spontaneous reboots (about 5-15 seconds after screen off).

Other than that, phone is nice, and fast.

Time to call Google and say WTF!









Sad Panda!









MP


----------



## dougfresh

I heard there's lots of GNex duds out there but that sucks man! Sorry.. Since you flashed it, is your warranty void?


----------



## sugartibbs

me 3, but if its all that Im gonna leave it stock for awhile, way too many things going on inside, But if the vib keeps up like I think it will, probly be a letdown till it gets tweeked, I remember flashing team whiskey , bionix the first time, spent a week just reading and rereading cwm, In reality we shouldnt have to tweek the sgs3, but we know how that goes.

HappyEarly Bday wood, I got ten years on ya, Id trade any day.


----------



## Woody

If you've been reading the past few hours, it's no secret I hadn't done squat at work. So I leave for the day and am hit right in the face with this...








Next few days seem to stay schweddy!!!

Btw, from the screenie you can tell this isn't ICZen. I'm testing something out for someone.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> If you've been reading the past few hours, it's no secret I hadn't done squat at work. So I leave for the day and am hit right in the face with this...
> View attachment 27726
> 
> 
> Next few days seem to stay schweddy!!!
> 
> Btw, from the screenie you can tell this isn't ICZen. I'm testing something out for someone.


What ROM is that woody?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> So B, since MP got the GNex, and I myself might as well bring this INT version of GNex and buy a US Variant, (possible S3 TMo variant), what are you going for?
> 
> I'm following you, just so you know
> 
> *Stalker Glasses On*


I haven't decided yet. They both hit about the same price point, so I guess I have some thinkin to do. I'm up to 85 in donations towards the new phone fund, I'll have some time to think about it until I'm able to make up the difference.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ndwgs

Damn Woodster...

102? I get a wood and a schweddy nutter buttah on my sack...

Well, I don't always say it, but when I do, I always count on saying it: Stay Schweddy My Fren!

har har... I just saw that commercial, it was a perfect fit.

@MP

Dang, mang. Call them asap, get that fixed.


----------



## Woody

drjjones426 said:


> What ROM is that woody?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


I'm tweaking out my old Toxic8 since Froyos are making a come back. Gotta get JCC's permission to release it first, but he and I are on good terms so it shouldn't be an issue other than waiting for him to reply. For me T8 was always better than D9.


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> I haven't decided yet. They both hit about the same price point, so I guess I have some thinkin to do. I'm up to 85 in donations towards the new phone fund, I'll have some time to think about it until I'm able to make up the difference.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


My suggestion, get a feel for both, look at both side to side. If you know someone that has the GNex, borrow it, and go to a TMo store and look at them both. I did. Frankly, i love both. BUT, it's steering me to the S3 direction, but love the fact GNex is damn solid.

It's like how i decided on Vibes. I liked HD2, and Vibes, but my gut leaned a bit more on Sammy. I still have the Vibes. Still rocking it. So i know for sure, my gut wont lie, if i'm slightly steering to the S3. I wasn't fond of S2, I leaned on GNex. But now S3 is out, i was skeptical, so i did my research. I think for my buck, it fits.

Up to you. I'm down to go whichever route you and the DD take. This group is a class act. And it can't get any better than this. I hope to see this tight knit group intact for many phone generations. Seriously


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> I'm tweaking out my old Toxic8 since Froyos are making a come back. Gotta get JCC's permission to release it first, but he and I are on good terms so it shouldn't be an issue other than waiting for him to reply. For me T8 was always better than D9.


What's D9? Toxic8 by? Is it on Vibes? i'll test  LOL


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmmm, never really got into toxic, maybe I just didnt give it a chance, its a little different, and alot of peeps swear by it as a daily. Hard to go back, flashed NEXTGEN 2 awhile back and it was way too slow, even overclocked, Malice 5 was my last throwback, but Gingerbread always seemed iffy. It never really was right.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> If you've been reading the past few hours, it's no secret I hadn't done squat at work. So I leave for the day and am hit right in the face with this...
> View attachment 27726
> 
> 
> Next few days seem to stay schweddy!!!


Gotcha by one wood








sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

D9 is Deranged9 and T8 is Toxic8. The were part of the 2.2 bonanza that was happening right before I got here on the Vibrant. I think B's Zendroid was out in between them.

No disrespect B, but Moped_Ryder's ROM mods are already based off Zendroid, so if I did something with that, it would be from the Department of Redundancy Department.

Not much to test but once I get permission ill shoot it to Antone who wants it. Just so many people are nervous about the EU bug, and rightfully so, 2.2's are making a come back. I never ran a GB so I don't know really anything about CM or Simply.

Edit::inner time so ill talk to you later on tonight fellas. Keep cool Lappy


----------



## sugartibbs

I bricked my first phone coming off Simply Honey 5, you had to really follow OPs back then, I thought it was a good thing to leave GB behind, it never really jived with the Vib, IMHO


----------



## ndwgs

Ahh, that's what I thought it was.

Yeah, Moped's rom tweaks are based of Zendroid, back in the good'ole Zen days 2.2.

Simply is a great ROM, for a Gingy. Fast, flexible. CM wasn't as fast, but stable.

I might do some of the 'comebacks' from the Brown side and see what's the hoopla. Personally, the EU bug is big, but if it happens, it happens. Oh well. It means that your phone has reached its limit, and time to move on. Ya kno?


----------



## ndwgs

sugartibbs said:


> I bricked my first phone coming off Simply Honey 5, you had to really follow OPs back then, I thought it was a good thing to leave GB behind, it never really jived with the Vib, IMHO


Yep, same Tibbs. I thought so too.


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> I heard there's lots of GNex duds out there but that sucks man! Sorry.. Since you flashed it, is your warranty void?


Yup. I guess there are some duds. I have to hand it to Google, though. Their customer service was excellent. I got a refund coming, since I don't want to deal with the hassle of shipping things back and forth with Samsung, and them charging me $399 for a phone until I return the other unit, and yada yada yada.

So, I guess I'll be going SGS3, afterall. I'm sad, though. The GNex was a pretty nice little phone.

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> I heard there's lots of GNex duds out there but that sucks man! Sorry.. Since you flashed it, is your warranty void?


Nah. Doubt it. I put it back pure stock and locked the bootloader. Looks just like what it was yesterday. While I had the Customer Service Tech on the line, the phone was bootlooping, and never saw the home screen. He said there was nothing we could do to troubleshoot.

So, I'll just leave it at his word. And the phone is going back.

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

sugartibbs said:


> me 3, but if its all that Im gonna leave it stock for awhile, way too many things going on inside, But if the vib keeps up like I think it will, probly be a letdown till it gets tweeked, I remember flashing team whiskey , bionix the first time, spent a week just reading and rereading cwm, In reality we shouldnt have to tweek the sgs3, but we know how that goes.
> 
> HappyEarly Bday wood, I got ten years on ya, Id trade any day.


Yeah. I'll leave the SGS3 stock for a little while, to make sure it's working fine. Besides, I don't think I have the time to support two phones. I wonder how soon JB will come for SGS3. Especially, if Google is saying that resolves all the Apple-Samsung patent problems.

MP


----------



## ndwgs

mr_psycho said:


> Yup. I guess there are some duds. I have to hand it to Google, though. Their customer service was excellent. I got a refund coming, since I don't want to deal with the hassle of shipping things back and forth with Samsung, and them charging me $399 for a phone until I return the other unit, and yada yada yada.
> 
> So, I guess I'll be going SGS3, afterall. I'm sad, though. The GNex was a pretty nice little phone.
> 
> MP


Dude, yes is it. Poi was slobbered on that pretty nice little pony. Since you seen first hand the GNex, wait till you feel the S3, and how fast the UI is. Both are up to par. Both ran same, almost to the tee benchmarks. I haven't seen any benchmarks of both tweaked out, but if there is, I'd like to see it in action.

Don't get discouraged about the dud. Seriously. If you are wanting the GNex, it's a beastly phone. I got it. Not mine totally, but I have it. It's undeniably beyond expected. But there are two greats now, S3 and GNex. Top contenders. And I'll be watching you and B, to see what phone ya'll end up getting 

Zennites Unite!!!!!!!!!!!

ps

VAM Spam Baby


----------



## sugartibbs

MP give us the straight story (as usual) I have to reup with T-mob soon but Im having trouble pulling the trigger. You get pro's and cons in about every evaluation. my problem is I wont use alot of the nifty features, just text, and work calls, so whydo it, except to be "cool", 200.00 isnt that big a deal, but 2yrs is.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Zen-Jelly. It is provacative, imaginable and will work wonders for Xrider.
> 
> I pulled out my Zen-Jelly and her eyes went agape!!! She said , "What the heck do you think you are going to do with that?" I say, "You just sit back and watch baby. Zen-Jelly can work wonders for you." End scene.


It's ooey gooey sweet sticky goodness. If it was any fresher you'd have to spank it like Xrider!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Did someone say Spam...............


----------



## yosup

Btw, looks like I hit the RW "Like-Licking" daily cap again ... I think it's 20-25 / day.











Br1cK said:


> Zen-Jelly. It is provacative, imaginable and will work wonders for Xrider.


+1!! It's stealth cloaked with the inside joke known only to the Zen Lounge Playa's Club. Nice job, Woodman!


----------



## sugartibbs

Zenbeanie babe, w/th a provocative boot animation. Gotta keep xman interested, he's half the posts on the dark side.

coulda swore I saw tumbleweeds blowin down "questions"


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Zenbeanie babe ...


ZenBeanie Babe - Take A Magic Mustache Ride!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

She's coooold as ice!
Paradise!
And the feeeeelin,
Was a nice!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

I dont know what, you feel inside, wont you come w/th me beanie babe, on a magic carpet ride!!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

sugartibbs said:


> I bricked my first phone coming off Simply Honey 5, you had to really follow OPs back then, I thought it was a good thing to leave GB behind, it never really jived with the Vib, IMHO


This one was realy good GB Rom.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416819


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> ... So, I guess I'll be going SGS3, afterall. I'm sad, though. The GNex was a pretty nice little phone.
> MP


Galaxy Nexus ban temporarily lifted
http://www.bgr.com/2012/07/06/galaxy-nexus-ban-lifted-us-apple-patents/

A sales ban ordered on Samsung's Galaxy Nexus smartphone in the United States has been temporarily lifted, Bloomberg reports. Samsung's request of a stay on the ban was approved by U.S. District Court Judge Lucy Koh, but the temporary lift will only last until Apple provides the judge with new information she has requested, which is due by July 12th. By then, however, it shouldn't matter - Google confirmed that a software patch will be issued next week to address the universal search technology Samsung's smartphone was found to be infringing. Earlier on Friday, Samsung's request to stay a sales ban on its Galaxy Tab 10.1 tablet was rejected.


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats rich, anyone with a sense of history remembers Steve Jobs stole the framework for the mouse from xerox back in the day, and paid the dev 2,500 to make it work on the mac with no patent rights. the dev went on to Hewlit Packard and delivered the laser printer, theres no new ideas, only applications. When Apple and Microsoft went to court Mr. case told Jobs straight out you didnt develop anything, you stole it. Were just improving on what you stole.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> MP give us the straight story (as usual) I have to reup with T-mob soon but Im having trouble pulling the trigger. You get pro's and cons in about every evaluation. my problem is I wont use alot of the nifty features, just text, and work calls, so whydo it, except to be "cool", 200.00 isnt that big a deal, but 2yrs is.


Tibbs, remember this: CUT THE TIES TO TMOB. 2 years isn't WORTH IT.

Look at me and Douggie.... I've been on Straight Talk or the monthly $30 TMo Prepaid for almost a year. Year plus. Trust me, THE SAVINGS you get is worth it.

At first I just did it as an experiment, just to see if I would really get savings, now I put the money i'm suppose to cough up to TMo to a seperate straight savings account. Recently, i turned that savings account into a Money Market Savings account.... A year later, it will be my soul source bank for my future phone endeavours. Right now, it's about at $400 bucks, enough for me to spend on a phone the Double D's will get.

Seriously guys, not just to Tibbs, check this out. I know it came from the brown side, but I've been following this thread for quite some time, and it has worked. Even for the Vibrant! I know so! I use it on Vibrant and the GNex!

READ it word for word. Even though this is for GNex, I've tried this on Vibrant, and still do.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21604672&postcount=1

Here's another one that I followed, and always updated for TMo-aholics like me, (but just wont cough up the contract money to TMo):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646755

^^^ This i follow for the Vibrant and GNex more, but both are the same concept. CUT THE CONTRACT.

Guys, save money. In times of hard economy, every dollar counts. If i can donate, i would, but priorities are a must, and you need to make means.

I may be cwazy up in this biznatch, but in seriousness, i would like to see everyone in the Zennites world to be knowledgeable in cutting cost. I just happen to apply my late father's philosophy: If you can make ends meet and some extra on the current pay check / salary you get, your raise should be put away in a bank and save it for the rainy day.

Anyone want me to further explain this? Let me know 

VAMoos!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

I hear you, just havent really explored that side of the biz that much, they wanna give me a sgs3 for $200.00 which sounds great but they're gonna double that on the contract, with a penalty if the sgs4 comes out in the spring and it has the dual core, I see them working, a higher price for a product they have already sold overseas, Im gonna stay tight and see how bad they jam Bieber people,its funny to watch when your not getting hosed.


----------



## ndwgs

I don't know Tibbs. Sweet deals usually aren't so sweet nowadays. Up to you. I'm a TMo aholic, kept my old number, just out of contract, then got extra sim cards to get me into the prepaid. I'm still a grandfathered customer. Everytime i go to the store, i still get tried to be swoon to go back on contract, and offered me S3 for $200 plus I get a $50 rebate from TMo. Basically $150. But me, i have slim means, and i crunch errday, so.... i got to squeeze every cent.

You might be rich, lol. So more power to you Tibbs


----------



## sugartibbs

Dont feel like the lone Ranger, nobody but Yosup has spare ching-a-aling, Probly goes back to how I was raised... even if its 50 cent its emberassing to get beat on anything. Marketing, lies about service, downloadtimes when all you have in your area is edge, T mobile hottie pullin up her skirt, nope not the kid, "Beware a patient man"


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Dont feel like the lone Ranger, nobody but Yosup has spare ching-a-aling ...


You have me confused with Lapdog. He's the real "Daddy Warbucks" and Jerry Macguire's true "Ambassador of Cwon" (







). Although "spare" is probably the wrong word for it since most of his "spare" change-in-his-pocket-going-jingalingaling is already spoken for by the women (and infant children) in his family. Lol.


----------



## yosup

Been watching The Soprano's again and came across a couple gems c/o Corrado Soprano, Jr.

......

Guy comes home with a bouquet of flowers for his wife.
"I guess I'll have to spread my legs now," she says.
"Why?" he asks, "Don't you have a vase?"

......

Q) What did the blind man say when he passed the fish market?
A) Good morning, ladies.


----------



## yosup

*UFC #148 - Anderson Silva v. Chael Sonnen*









Dem's fightin' wurds ...

*Anderson Silva* (via translation):

"First of all, Chael is a criminal. He's been convicted of crimes. He doesn't deserve to be inside the octagon. And when the time comes and the time is right, I'm going to break his face and break every one of his teeth in his mouth."

"Chael Sonnen's going to get his ass kicked like he's never gotten his ass kicked before. What I'm going to do inside the octagon is something that's going to change the image of the sport. I'm going to beat his ass like he's never been beaten before. I'm going to make sure that every one of his teeth are broken, his arms are broken, (and) his legs are broke. He's not going to be able to walk out of the octagon by himself. I can guarantee that."

"Playtime is over. I'm going to beat Chael like he's never been beaten before. The joke is over. There's no more talking. I know he's on the line listening, and the game is over. I'm going to beat his ass out of the UFC. He's never going to want to fight again after I'm done with him."

*Chael Sonnen* (straight from the horse's mouth):

"You tell Anderson Silva I'm coming over and I'm kicking down his backdoor and patting his little lady on the ass and telling her to make me a steak, medium-rare, just how I like it."

"Tell him I've got two words for him: Medium. Rare" Sonnen said, a quip referencing an interview in which he said he wanted Silva's wife to make him a steak.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> You have me confused with Lapdog. He's the real "Daddy Warbucks" and Jerry Macguire's true "Ambassador of Cwon" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Although "spare" is probably the wrong word for it since most of his "spare" change-in-his-pocket-going-jingalingaling is already spoken for by the women (and infant children) in his family. Lol.


I am hemorrhaging cash as I post yosup. Buying a new water heater in the AM









sent from my mind


----------



## sugartibbs

oh my, welll its a fight after all..I take Silva in the second, sonnen talks smak but it sounds like someone wrote it for him, Silva, hey its what I do...playa... killa.. street...punk, ass.Oh and dont forget to pay me...


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I am hemorrhaging cash as I post yosup. Buying a new water heater in the AM


Damn. Are you still running on generators, or was the power finally restored? Hope you and your family are coping well enough (and esp. staying cool under that blazing sun)!


----------



## sugartibbs

Lapdog01 is it an electric and is it leaking, ifit is only the heating element its 20.00 vs.200.00 and easily fixed. lotta peeps buy a new one when they can fix it easily.

Yosup that avatar is distracting...ask alex 9090

I thought alex was a chick for about a year, and with a nickname like sugartibbs (bad family nicknames always stick) ive got Tebow looking christian males wantin my number, life is extrordinarily unfair.Internet you failed me....


----------



## ndwgs

Aaaahhhhahaha... you thought what of Alex9090??? OMgee

Yeah Yosup, that avatar is distracting...

*stares at those hubba hubba... damn, my jeans bulged*


----------



## dougfresh

Guys come watch UFC at my crib! I watch them for a great price ( under .10¢ if you know what I mean) Google " i-link 9000" . I'll leave this here . In the spirits of my man Nate Dog, we gotta save sum moola! Shizzles is going up and our paychecks are downing down."THE RENT IS DO DAMN HIGH" lol


----------



## ndwgs

btw, that ufc fight is going to be big. I hope it doesn't disappoint.

just like tibbs noticed in my twit feed, i tweet a ton of sports and nonsense.

I'm a huge sports fan. HUGE. As big as my d***


----------



## dougfresh

Alex9090 is a girl RIGHT????







I've always called he lovee lol. Nahhh she's a lady


----------



## Woody

I'm pretty sure she's a she. I've PM'd some files to her for our tablet and the impression was female.


----------



## sugartibbs

Easy.....D.Fresh sometimes you just dont wanna know, I take Silva and his honor, you cant let Sonnen talk smak and go home without his ears, even if you gotta eat em. ...(signed BBq holyfield ears..)


----------



## sugartibbs

Good lord lets get this right , I can be offensive at times but with avatars, I have 4 older sisters and thats not something you make jokes about, Maybe I was correct originally through grammer and syntax.


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Guys come watch UFC at my crib! I watch them for a great price ( under .10¢ if you know what I mean) Google " i-link 9000" . I'll leave this here . In the spirits of my man Nate Dog, we gotta save sum moola! Shizzles is going up and our paychecks are downing down."THE RENT IS DO DAMN HIGH" lol


HAHAHA

Hey, i voted for the guy.. lol jk. Wait. D'ya hear that? No you can't! Cuzz it's the sound of a family starving, becuase why? Damn right you are, the rent is TOO DAMN HIGH!


----------



## sugartibbs

ok dogie fresh where do you live ?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Guys come watch UFC at my crib! I watch them for a great price ( under .10¢ if you know what I mean) Google " i-link 9000" ...


LOL ... nice!! If plans fall through, there's always crashing in Woodman's nuclear bombshelter basement. We'll keep dougie & tibbs away from the kids around bedtime though - ie. who knows what "bedtime stories" they'll start reading to Woody's kids (and scar them for life).


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Hey, i voted for the guy.. lol jk. Wait. D'ya hear that? No you can't! Cuzz it's the sound of a family starving, becuase why? Damn right you are, the rent is TOO DAMN HIGH!


LOL. Luvit.

There's nowhere to go. Once again, why?
You said it ... The Rent Is Too Damn High!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup with large gravity free breasts you are hard to argue with, the cat in the hat is high on my list, I willnot eat green eggs and ham (though ima chef) I will not eat them with a goat, I will not eat them on a boat, I will not eat them on a ship, I will not eat them with souptime dip, Alex Alex I know your there, you taught me much, give me your zip...


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... give me your zip...


????







(aka sugarstalker)


----------



## sugartibbs

child, please Its the TMZ world,n and I really dont care, though if dogie is inviting us all over Im down, exta cheese on my pizza!!!Silva in 2


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup with large gravity free breasts you are hard to argue with ...


Yes, fries do come with that shake.









Extra cheese? Yes, please. Double Pep & Double Chezzo's. Wurd. Also, u waiving your hands in the air? Like you just don't "cayer"?


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Yeah. I'll leave the SGS3 stock for a little while, to make sure it's working fine. Besides, I don't think I have the time to support two phones. I wonder how soon JB will come for SGS3.
> MP


Q. Did you hear about the flasher who was thinking of retiring?
A. He decided to stick it out for one more year!


----------



## sugartibbs

dont wanna get to foreward, Im sure dougie will need to secure a safe crib, montana machine gun free, And really, yosup who is MIss come and get it?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> dont wanna get to foreward, Im sure dougie will need to secure a safe crib, montana machine gun free, And really, yosup who is MIss come and get it?


dougie's got a super safe crib - ie. if 8 spy cameras outside his house indicate anything to you. Just don't try to open no closed doors and go Hardy Boys on him. You just don't know what you gone get yoself into. Hear no evil, see no evil (ignorance is bliss).

lappy & mostdef have the fire power. High caliber, baby. Stop a bullhead moose in its tracks. Drop a dong on King Kong. So why can't we all just get along?

No clue, homie. I think it was from one of those special "pop-ups" you get on certain special pages or something. I plead The 5th. And you won't find any evidence linking me to it either.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ...Gotta keep xman interested, he's half the posts on the dark side ...


Here's one for xrider:

Q. How did Pinocchio find out he was made of wood?
A.When his hand caught on fire.


----------



## sugartibbs

yosup ... I know rodney king get along, it all good but dougie hasn't confirmed xtra pizza, u cant speak for him, large breasteses dont get me xtra cheese... unless your working friday at chucky cheese, i need the proofs.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... it all good but dougie hasn't confirmed xtra pizza, u cant speak for him, large breasteses dont get me xtra cheese... unless your working friday at chucky cheese, i need the proofs.


Maybe something like this, eh?









If you're really super hungry, this might be more your size.


----------



## jaliscojorge

mr_psycho said:


> So, I guess I'll be going SGS3, afterall. I'm sad, though. The GNex was a pretty nice little phone.
> 
> MP


Sorry to hear about your problems MP but on the flipside I'm glad you'll be joining the sgs3 crowd. Hopefully it'll make Br1cK'd's decision for next phone a little easier.

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## sugartibbs

dude tell me that isnt you eatin the tail, w/th a smug grin ..... it is you...doubtful ms. pizza stuffed teeshirt layed down for that clown hat ,,, if its that easy why am I in OK


----------



## yosup

Nathan's Hot Dog Eating Contest:
http://www.huffingto..._n_1649345.html



> Joey Chestnut won his sixth straight Fourth of July hot dog-eating contest at Coney Island, downing 68 dogs and buns on Wednesday to tie his personal best in a sweaty, gag-inducing spectacle.


That's Sixty-Eight (68) hot dogs ... in 10 MINUTES!! ( zuuuuuuke!! )





















> Chestnut is now tied with his former rival, Takeru Kobayashi, for consecutive wins. The slim Japanese champ held the record for hot dog eating from 2001 to 2007, when he was unseated by Chestnut.
> 
> But two years ago, after refusing to sign an exclusive contract with Major League Eating, the food equivalent of the NFL, he was banned from competition. He showed up anyway, wearing a T-shirt that said "Free Kobi," rushed the stage and was arrested, but charges were later dropped.


Competitive Eating ... it's a "dog eat dog" world.


----------



## sugartibbs

I dont think you heard me correctly, a fat boy chocking on weiners is your hero...Do I make you nervous,,, did you have any relatives that lived!!! Im watching you yosef...me and alex...


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup with large gravity free breasts you are hard to argue with, the cat in the hat is high on my list, I willnot eat green eggs and ham (though ima chef) I will not eat them with a goat, I will not eat them on a boat, I will not eat them on a ship, I will not eat them with souptime dip, Alex Alex I know your there, you taught me much, give me your zip...


Wurd!! This poetry is what the zensters should live by! Holla at your boy LOL
This thread has been raging since I woke up today at noon edt. Pick it Pack it, Fire-It Up , come along , and Take a Hit from the Bong....Put the blunt down just for a second,inhale...exhale...just got an ounce in the mail..


----------



## mr_psycho

Dude that is disgusting. Still feeling sick after like 5 days, and that definitely doesn't make me feel any better.

MP

Unleashed with blue SGS3 madness...


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> ok dogie fresh where do you live ?


I WILL NEVER TELL U WHERE I LIVE! IT'S IN FLORIDA BETWEEN CLEARWATER AND ORLANDO Lol never!!


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> I WILL NEVER TELL U WHERE I LIVE! IT'S IN FLORIDA BETWEEN CLEARWATER AND ORLANDO Lol never!!


brb registering you as a sexual predator.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Dude that is disgusting. Still feeling sick after like 5 days, and that definitely doesn't make me feel any better.
> MP


My bad. Yeah, try to un-see/un-think that image if you can. I'm nauseous just thinking about it too.

Speaking of nauseous, Tibbs was just about to wax poetic about his favor food: *Durian*.
http://edible-odditi.../07/durian.html



> "... its odor is best described as *pig-shit, turpentine and onions, garnished with a gym sock*. It can be smelled from yards away." - Richard Sterling
> 
> "Its taste can only be described as...indescribable, something you will either love or despise. ...Your breath will smell as if you'd been French-kissing your dead grandmother." - Anthony Bourdain
> 
> And tweeted by the ever-so eloquent and charming Steven Fry:
> "@stephenfry: Eating durian fruit by the roadside. A stench straight from Satan's anal ring, but a taste from an angel's sugared nipple."


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry MP, but theres alot on the zen plate, lotta stylin goin on, its like "ALL MY CHILDREN' Yosef thats you i n the hat its ok.we like hearty eaters, oh and dougie if Im goin south beach, ill need that xtra cheese.ok long bus ride but worth it,,, see you soon..

God put our eyes in front of our head so we coulld see South Beach... HURRRRRah


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> I dont think you heard me correctly, a fat boy chocking on weiners is your hero...Do I make you nervous,,, did you have any relatives that lived!!! Im watching you yosef...me and alex...


Straight from the Red River Shootout week smack talk ...

Did you hear about the Oklahoma linebacker who stole a police car?
He saw "911″ on the side and thought it was a Porsche.

How do you keep a Sooner from masturbating?
Paint his penis Texas burnt orange, then he can't beat it

Why wasn't Jesus born in Norman?
Because there aren't any wisemen or virgins.


----------



## dougfresh

Awful!!!!!!!


----------



## xriderx66

Wait wtf is going on?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Your Mom


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Your Mom











Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Dude that is disgusting. Still feeling sick after like 5 days, and that definitely doesn't make me feel any better.
> 
> MP
> 
> Unleashed with blue SGS3 madness...


And this is ok..
Poi...good for you...give me sum...hell ya..Hihi


----------



## sugartibbs

oh my....its tough enough tryin to scratcha living here, hope i didnt go too far joking around, .....


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> MP
> Unleashed with blue SGS3 madness...


Wait ... you already made the jump to SGS3? Ichi Ni San ....


----------



## dougfresh

Not yet ! I made my mind up and g3 is my next Samsung brick.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> oh my....its tough enough tryin to scratcha living here, hope i didnt go too far joking around, .....


If you didn't push the limits ... well, it just wouldn't be the same. SugarShaneTibbs = full throttle all da time.


----------



## dougfresh

SugarShameMosley... He's a fighter not a lover...


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> And this is ok..
> Poi...good for you...give me sum...hell ya..Hihi


Bleh. Don't care for poi. I do love natto, tho. 

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Wait ... you already made the jump to SGS3? Ichi Ni San ....


Yeah. I got the blue one today. This thing is a beast!!!

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## sugartibbs

well theres a pretty good grain of truth in that, I thought MP OD on lemon grass, I hope a summercold doesnt hit the mainland, but nothing would suprise me.. hope all is well in HAI


----------



## dougfresh

Woohoo!! Mp can you donate to D.Fresher because of the UI sounds lololol. Not for a phone,
but for some Patron shots


----------



## sugartibbs

Damn Sugar shane is done WAAAA step your couch up Ill be there soon xxoxxo


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Yeah. I got the blue one today. This thing is a beast!!!
> MP


Schwwwing!!! Glad it wasn't a dud. 

You rooted at least? Or scratching at your body like a heroine junkie going thru flashing withdrawal? Lol.


----------



## sugartibbs

look back ...you invited trouble, namely me bus stop in Lafayette, ALOTTA ACCORDIAN MUSIC YOUR FRIEND TIBBS


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Damn Sugar shane is done WAAAA step your couch up Ill be there soon xxoxxo


Momma said knock you out!!


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Schwwwing!!! Glad it wasn't a dud.
> 
> You rooted at least? Or scratching at your body like a heroine junkie going thru flashing withdrawal? Lol.


Not yet. Gonna wait a while before I void the warranty. lol

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Not for a phone, but for some Patron shots


Pass the bottle, eh??


----------



## dougfresh

Sugartibb, I saw that your a chef.....D.F is a restaurant region manager


----------



## sugartibbs

oh hell no Im back of the house kitchen peeps..

I talk junk, but I studied hard for that degree..


----------



## dougfresh

Stay tight MP...Root it in 4+ weeks , then unleash that monster!


----------



## sugartibbs

+1 do we all move up the ladder? my vibrant still gets looks from iphone 1/2 screen posers. as if!!!!


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Sugartibb, I saw that your a chef.....D.F is a restaurant region manager


I have a culinary degree even though I work for a law firm which has nothing to do with physics. Wrap your head around that one. That is how I met my wife actually. She was a server and I was back of the house. She used to come back there to get sides or dressings or bread that she didn't even need.

What chain do you work for?


----------



## dougfresh

Actually I was one for Smith and Wollensky steakhouse. Now in Tampa, I'm at a small family owned restaurant


----------



## eddychecker

You guys have had me laughing my ass off for the past fifteen minutes. Thanks fella's I needed that.


----------



## Woody

I know. I went to bed at 1am apparently before the party got started.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey Doug, maybe the mail is rather backed up these days, I dunno, but I just wanted to make note that I haven't received my SGS3 yet (even though I should have received it Thursday). I'm patient however and considering you live only about five or so hours from me I'll be expecting my package in the next 5 or so minutes... Actually, make it six since it may take a minute before you actually see this post. Thanks.










Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Lol I forgot to play the lottery Wednesday hihi


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Stay tight MP...Root it in 4+ weeks , then unleash that monster!


Unleash The Kraken !!!

( ... that's what she said ... )


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Unleash The Kraken !!!
> 
> ( ... that's what she said ... )


More like that's what she felt

Tee hee


----------



## drjjones426

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Last Call ... come & get it, get it, get it ...
http://aokp.co/index...milestone-6-r27


----------



## sugartibbs

-im not worthy, and hush your mouth, bus stopped in Birmingham , see yousoon doug.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> -im not worthy, and hush your mouth, bus stopped in Birmingham , see yousoon doug.


Hush little baby. Don't you cry.
Dougie's gonna buy you a pizza pie.

"... now just hush there, Flash ..." - Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane


----------



## dougfresh

Watching the fights! Forest kicked that dyed blond **** azz! Can't stand Ortiz anymore


----------



## sugartibbs

If you are Chael Sonnen its one thing to hype the fight, talk smak, and sell pay per views, but if you slack for one second... Anderson will put you to sleep... or worse.. mans game


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> If you are Chael Sonnen its one thing to hype the fight, talk smak, and sell pay per views, but if you slack for one second... Anderson will put you to sleep... or worse.. mans game


Chael talked smack about pattin Silva's wife on the a**. Looks like he got his as* smacked instead.
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Silva just whooped sum azz on Chael 2nd round knee blast and then ground and pound for 15 seconds till the ref put a stop to it.The Spider hasn't lost in 15 fights, since 2006! That's sick


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha lol Anderson asked Chael over for bbq, I doubt andersons honey bunny is seving that meal...


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Ha lol Anderson asked Chael over for bbq, I doubt andersons honey bunny is seving that meal...


Lol yup .


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Ha lol Anderson asked Chael over for bbq, I doubt andersons honey bunny is seving that meal...


Unless it's a big heapin' pile of Mostdef69's juicy ... 
"hot burning wet shit"!!









( ... juicy got you crazy ... )


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Silva just whooped sum azz on Chael 2nd round knee blast and then ground and pound for 15 seconds till the ref put a stop to it.The Spider hasn't lost in 15 fights, since 2006! That's sick


Man ... this is what's frustrating about MMA. So much hype before the fight, and it ends up a dud.

That 1st round was quality though. Impressed that Sonnen took down Silva so quick and not even with shooting for his legs but wrapping him around the mid section (ie. less leverage available requiring more strength). Silva burned up his chest and arms trying to keep Sonnen's face and chest pulled in, but that half-guard defense was amazing. The ground game technique is all about leverage. All those small moves doing huge things like what he kept doing with his arms and esp. getting that hook around Chael's leg. But, damn ... Sonnen eventually passing Silva's guard, then can't do jack. Man, that's frustrating. Credit Silva for locking Sonnen's head down. But, Sonnen needs to work on developing more quick surge movements. Silva did a nice job keeping Sonnen's legs & hips up, but come on dude you gotta get upright real quick and start pounding - esp. with 40 seconds on the clock.

2nd round again starts off with a bang. I thought Silva was gonna throw Chael once he had his leg wrapped and upper body stuck to his mid section. Nice variety to get a little stand up. Typical Silva dropping his gloves and taunting his opponent. Lol.

But this is where it gets fishy for me ... what the hell was that spin move from Sonnen? At first I thought Silva faked him out and made him think we has gonna to shoot into his midsection. Made no sense why Chael would go for that spin move right there. Then completely miss. Then almost knock his own ass out on the padded post. I honestly think he was a bit disoriented just from spinning like that (ie. a little slow to react). But then he's got time to try to get back up or maneuver back away from the fence. WTF? The dumbass back himself right into the fence? C'mon, dude. WTH is that about? Joe Rogan doing his usual spouting about that body blow to the chest. Imo, it didn't look like that much or anything with deadly impact. Maybe more so was just being able to put his full weight on Chael's chest after he had his knee there. And then ... Sonnen backed into the fence with Silva with side control. Sheesh. Let the beating begin.

It was almost like it was scripted to me. Something about that shit just doesn't sit right with me. Anyways, MMA comes down to who drops their guard first and how badly you pay for it. Yeah, Silva beat Sonnen ... but, imo, Sonnen beat himself by doing that stupid spin move. He had no fight in him after that (ie. even before Silva moved in for the knee). When BJ Penn finally decided to submit Jens Pulver with that rear naked choke ... that was compelling stuff. But this? When you spin your ass to the ground and back yourself into the fence and do nothing just waiting to get handed a pile of "hot burning wet shit" dumped on you ... that was pretty lame.

All hail the king. No one's questioning Silva's legacy here. I just thought Sonnen could've done better than that. Whether he took a dive or not, that's up to Dana White to divulge. Lol. Sheit.


----------



## jr313

UFC, boxing, have become a WWE type sport imo. I don't watch em too much anymore because they do seem scripted and just plain fake, don't get me wrong they get the crap kicked out of them but they build up this hype to get ppv ppl to spend spend spend and the product they put out is garbage. I understand its entertainment but man its become low budget entertainment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

jr313 said:


> UFC, boxing, have become a WWE type sport imo.


I'm not quite that discouraged to equate UFC with WWE ... lol. But I hear ya tho.









Just as beauty is in the eye of the beholder, yeah it's definitely a matter of perspective. Then again not all NBA Finals go 7 games down to the wire. Sometimes it's over in 5 (sorry, Tibbs ... low blow, so sorry). I just expected an enhanced version of what we saw in their first battle.

1st round met my expectations. Not too exciting for those looking for KO's, but I find the jujitsu / wrestling / grappling / dirty boxing / mui thai part of MMA fascinating. Sonnen launched into the fight with good aggression, but Silva's half guard defense was stellar. As a fan of competitive anything, I was just disappointed in that 2nd round. I seriously think Sonnen was a bit dizzy after that spin. Credit Silva like any true champion going in for the kill. The fight was over once Sonnen was on his butt and backed his own self into the fence. I still don't get that.

It's fun to see Chuck Liddell kicking everyone's ass ... or Rampage dropping dudes from the rafters ... or guys like GSP / Silva / Jon Jones dominate their weight classes. I'm just hungry for some good competitive fights.

Some people dig paying a lapdog01-load of $$ to watch Tyson come out and drop a dude in 10 seconds - ie. during which you're using the bathroom or making a snack. Lol. Give me Ali & Frazier battling it out until they can't lift their gloves no mo. Give me the Lakers taking it down to the last few seconds winning it on Magic's baby sky-hook in traffic. Give me MJ's last second dimes on Craig Ehlo or pushing off on Bryon Russell for that game winning shot.

I just want to witness a high level of competition is all. 

( ... aight, my mma rant ends here, so bring back the bacon & boobs talk ... )


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup
Sonnen has no heart....period
Lappy has limited cash. (high maintenance fam.)
Sgs3 for lappy? Maybe in August
Bacon, Boobs and speedy Vibrants make me smile.

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

@Woodman
Happy Birthday, brother. Hope Big Poppi gets a day to kick up the feet ... and maybe learn Photoshop or whatever it is Physics-fueled brains do in their downtime. Enjoy, my man.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> @Woodman
> Happy Birthday, brother. Hope Big Poppi gets a day to kick up the feet ... and maybe learn Photoshop or whatever it is Physics-fueled brains do in their downtime. Enjoy, my man.


Happy 39th Wood. Hope you see MANY more. Enjoy. Isn't your birthday an Ohio state holiday?
Why is it that if you drink champagne or Vodka before 10am yer a drunk, but if you have oj or tomato juice it becomes brunch?

Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy birthday Woody, maybe those sgs3's Doug promised us will show up for your bday. Have a good one dudeman.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy birthday Wood!

typed from my shiny new white sgs3 waiting for DD to get one


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

@Woody;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nOiiIZt6YE&feature=related​
Thought this suited the "physics-fueled brain" we know as Woodrube. Happy birthday man.


----------



## ddanc1984

Haapy bday Wood!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Thanks guys. Got a big day of doing nothing too much. Just some swimming and some beer drinkin. My oldest boy got me a freezer mug bc he thought it was cool. He's right


----------



## sugartibbs

Have a Great day wood!!! your good people!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Birthday Woody!!! One more for the BIG 4- Owwwughhh ouch my back!


----------



## xriderx66

You need an extra towel? It's on me.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> You need an extra towel? It's on me.


Hmm ... he may gently decline the generous offer of kindness if that towel has already been "on" you. Perhaps a new one instead?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Hmm ... he may gently decline the generous offer of kindness if that towel has already been "on" you. Perhaps a new one instead?


Lol rather HE is still on the towel
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> You need an extra towel? It's on me.


What!? You're offering extra towels to people!? I never even got the first one I was supposed to get in the mail yesterday! Where's my towel X? What'd you do with it?

Edit: Never mind, I'm scared to know what you did with it. Lol.


----------



## sugartibbs

X ... towel smack is never fresh, but if your throwing them around, a Thunder towel is acceptable.


----------



## mr_psycho

Happy Birthday, Woody.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## Big Dog KMc

_Woody......_

"They say it's your birthday"
"We're gonna have a good time"
"I'm glad it's your birthday"
"Happy birthday to you"

The Beatles.


----------



## sugartibbs

beeep, beep... beeep, beeep ya!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Big Dog KMc said:


> _Woody......_
> 
> "They say it's your birthday"
> "We're gonna have a good time"
> "I'm glad it's your birthday"
> "Happy birthday to you"
> 
> The Beatles.


----------



## ddanc1984

Watching Pulp Fiction for about the 1000th time. Gotta love Marsellus quotes:

"If Butch goes to Indochina, I want a ni&&ah waiting in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ass." (just the visual there cracks me up).


----------



## ndwgs

Here's a big WOOD of my BACON NUTTAH BUTTAH for you Woodmiestah!!

Happy Beer day for you bud! And many more Woody and Beers to come... ha. That's what she felt last night at the stroke of midnight... didn't it, eh??

Happy Bday!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> X ... towel smack is never fresh, but if your throwing them around, a Thunder towel is acceptable.


1 sec, I'll just staple a picture of me on that towel.


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Watching Pulp Fiction for about the 1000th time. Gotta love Marsellus quotes:
> 
> "If Butch goes to Indochina, I want a ni&&ah waiting in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ass." (just the visual there cracks me up).


If you guys haven't already, check out "God Bless America". I can't count how many times I'd like to have gone postal like in this movie. Not as witty and trend-setting as Pulp, but I enjoyed it.

MP


----------



## sugartibbs

never saw it but wasnt Michael Douglas Jr. in a movie called "Losing it "like getting back at the world, ..good to see you back MP We all want a little payback.Even if its just a movie... sorry but pulp fic when he accidently killed the drug ripoff kid in the back of the car...beauty!

And theres nothing compares to a an Adreniline mainline to the heart!


----------



## ddanc1984

sugartibbs said:


> never saw it but wasnt Michael Douglas Jr. in a movie called "Losing it "like getting back at the world, ..good to see you back MP We all want a little payback.Even if its just a movie... sorry but pulp fic when he accidently killed the drug ripoff kid in the back of the car...beauty!
> 
> And theres nothing compares to a an Adreniline mainline to the heart!


I think the Michael Douglas movie you're thinking of was "Falling Down". Great flick and yeah...he sorta goes postal on everyone...gotta love it when he beats the crap outta the two thugs...lol


----------



## sugartibbs

right, couldn't remember have to check that one out. If your gonna be a bear be a grizzly bear, and if you gotta prob... well postal people set the bar.


----------



## ddanc1984

mr_psycho said:


> If you guys haven't already, check out "God Bless America". I can't count how many times I'd like to have gone postal like in this movie. Not as witty and trend-setting as Pulp, but I enjoyed it.
> 
> MP


I'd never heard of it but I went and watched a couple of trailers on Hulu+, now I want to see the whole thing...lol


----------



## VisVicis

Can anyone shoot me a hyperlink or shine the light in the general direction of the proper use of the magical theme chooser, I took off for a week when that popped up, been back since just never got around to learning how to use the zenster goodness that blessed brick'd and the whole dd conjured in that secretive underground kitchen they have, the only way I knew the item existed was the sweet sweet stench of bacon drifting up to us daywalkers. I'm assuming we just push the theme packs into the theme chooser folder but always safe rather than Vibrant doom. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Annex

The theme chooser is stable now. I'm in the process of updating the themes to it. Unfortunately it takes forever to do


----------



## dougfresh

This shit blows! Waiting for m6 and we got something new, a md5sum!! That's it. A least they're on working on it.


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> I think the Michael Douglas movie you're thinking of was "Falling Down". Great flick and yeah...he sorta goes postal on everyone...gotta love it when he beats the crap outta the two thugs...lol


One of my favorite parts of that movie was the McD's scene at 10:30 am. Who hasn't been there at that point?

Well I survived the B-day, only 364 more days until the big one. Thanks for all the well wishes. I showed/told my wife about them later on last night and she just laughed at me. She knows that I am always on here and talking to you guys, so it didn't come as too much a shock for her.

Went over to my FIL's house on Saturday and my wife's brother and his finace were there. She asked how old I was and I told her. First thing out of her mouth was, "Geez, you're old". I laughed a bit b/c while she is 25, she is niave as heck and has no sense of what the real world is really like. One day she'll be 39 and my kids will be just old enough to say, "Geez, your old" to her and then say, "This is for my dad. In YO Face!!" Really didn't bother me though, just made me and my wife laugh a bit (wifey is 8 years younger than me, so that rocks).

Anyways, thanks again for all the birthday wishes. ZFFZ (biker talk--> Zen Forever, Forever Zen)


----------



## Br1cK'd

Top 50 Women on the Internet

Peep Number 7

Thank you ABC News for making my Monday morning a little funnier.


----------



## ddanc1984

Well I'm off for a few days to Tampa area with my boss tomorrow am. Probably checking this crazy thread through my beer goggles in the evenings. Yeah the boss likes to drink and of course I can't let him drink alone..lol.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Well I'm off for a few days to Tampa area with my boss tomorrow am. Probably checking this crazy thread through my beer goggles in the evenings. Yeah the boss likes to drink and of course I can't let him drink alone..lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Are you insinuating something??LoL Blue Martini on Tue and Wed rocks with DD's give DF a shout out


----------



## dougfresh

I blasted M6 and it's buttery GOOD!I haven't noticed any new tweaks or features,but Romann said in the changelog that it's mostly bug-fixes.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Top 50 Women on the Internet
> 
> Peep Number 7
> 
> Thank you ABC News for making my Monday morning a little funnier.


That's hilarious lmao








Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Are you insinuating something??LoL Blue Martini on Tue and Wed rocks with DD's give DF a shout out


We're staying just south of the Blue Martini it looks like...on W. Cypress. Might have to pop in over there....looks like some good eye candy...


----------



## Woody

*HOLY CRAP!!! LOOK OUT*


----------



## mr_psycho

Anybody check these out before? Samsung Galaxy Players

Best Buy has the 5" model for $199. Don't know what version of Android. Probably GB, but still.

http://www.samsung.com/us/2012-galaxy-players/

MP


----------



## ndwgs

LMAO B, nice one. That wif CoFEee... Man, you'll be happy as a goat tryna chase a cheese curd! Justin Beiber... haha. As Ozzy say... "What's a BEIVAH???"

@MP - Yeah, i've been checking that out, i am thinking of getting one, just so i can do other flashing thingy for me, besides the phone... lol

@Everyone....or i should say, Err-one...

Sorry B for kinda VAM-ing and SPAM-ing your thread, and it should've belonged here... lol

Zen Philosophy 101:
- "For those who have patience, joy will bring you happiness.... And B, will give you Vibegasm...." - ndwgs[sup]tm[/sup]
- "If poppin some corn kernels is a bliss in your ears... wait till Hawaiian Mamba Jamba MP has poppin for you... Hot? Naw... It'll freeze yer nutz of... SubZeezy-gasm baby...." - ndwgs[sup]tm[/sup]

lol


----------



## manus ferrera

At mp ya they are pretty cool they have been out for a while they also have a 4" one that is exactly like our vibrant without the search capacitive button I think they run good ol' fashioned touchwiz froyo

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Milestone 6 for vibrant and jelly bean source out today. Must say today was a good day

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

For those who've flashed milestone6, can you verify the camera, when going to video mode, is fc'ing. I'm not in a spot where I can pull a log, but its happening to me on stock and a linaro build a little bird sent me.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Mostdef69

back from my long vacation in U.P. Wish I can stay alittle longer in DA U.P.


----------



## Annex

Yeah as soon as I read this I had to flash and test...
And it does fc. I even gave it 30 seconds before even touching the buttons on the camera


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> Yeah as soon as I read this I had to flash and test...
> And it does fc. I even gave it 30 seconds before even touching the buttons on the camera


The problem is with _/system/etc/media_profiles.xml_. Looks like CM9 had the same issue recently. Not sure what change was pulled in, but the build scripts pulled in the wrong _media_profiles.xml_ file.

Just grab _/system/etc/media_profiles.xml_ from Zen 1.8.4 and put it into /sytem/etc, then reboot the phone. The camcorder should work fine after that.

I believe FaultException was the one that originally found solution for CM9, so credit should go to him.

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

How's this for some crazy battery life on my Vibrant?

















I guess when you shut off GPS/BT/DATA, remove the SIM card, and leave the phone in standby mode, great things happen to battery life.









MP


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> For those who've flashed milestone6, can you verify the camera, when going to video mode, is fc'ing. I'm not in a spot where I can pull a log, but its happening to me on stock and a linaro build a little bird sent me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Yes sir! Same aopk bug is back!


----------



## ndwgs

Wow MP... I haven't tried that, lol.

I guess you had to put the sim on SGS3 eh? and then turn other things off, lol. WOW, 2 days. Holly Tomatilos wif Pico sliced in Degalo.

Yikes.

SO, how's the S3?
In comparison to GN?


----------



## dougfresh

I just had a bullshit moment flashing roms! Zen, wipe dal and cache,M6, Devil, it's fine..... Went to work,rebooted and hung, rebooted...hung. Wipe fully and no BB, ok...WTF, blasted SZ from stock glitch and nada. Got it to work! Changed build.prop and rebooted,perfect...I disabled bootanimation and rebooted and it didn't get past the alternative BA. I got home angry and restored 2.1 ++++++++ till M6 and so far it's on point. Whata day!


----------



## mr_psycho

ndwgs said:


> Wow MP... I haven't tried that, lol.
> 
> I guess you had to put the sim on SGS3 eh? and then turn other things off, lol. WOW, 2 days. Holly Tomatilos wif Pico sliced in Degalo.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> SO, how's the S3?
> In comparison to GN?


Yes. SIM went to SGS3. Unfortunately, the SIM was "upgraded" to a micro SIM, so there's no going back unless I get a SIM adapater.

GNex is a nice phone, when it works. There's no question about that. It's a nice step up from the Vibrant. But the SGS3 is the future. And word from the grapevine is Jelly Bean in the 4th quarter of this year. We'll see.

I have not even begun to tap the resources of the SGS3. CPU is usually low, and RAM? Don't get me started. Having 2 GB of RAM is sweet! My free RAM usually hovers around 800 MB most of the time. I haven't tried playing any games, yet, but I'd imagine this phone would kick their butts, too. Boot-up time is crazy fast.

Probably what I miss the most at this point besides the AOSP GUI is root. I can root this thing at any time, but I'm gonna wait a bit more.

One complaint I have, though, besides Touchwiz is configuration. This phone is like configuration overload. So many damn things you can set/change, that it's hard to keep up with them all.

Overall, the SGS3 is one mean mofo. And on all networks not named Verizon, the bootloader is unlocked (though I haven't tested this).

MP


----------



## sugartibbs

My 2cents Im probly in the minority, but I see problems with FC's when you get over 50 apps, ... I use my phone for work and text and use my computer for games, flash a phone and load one app then another,.. it will slow.. man sorry to hear this is the last ics drop, I dont think jellybean is going to be that much of an upgrade,,,, is this the end? ..


----------



## drjjones426

mr_psycho said:


> Yes. SIM went to SGS3. Unfortunately, the SIM was "upgraded" to a micro SIM, so there's no going back unless I get a SIM adapater.
> 
> GNex is a nice phone, when it works. There's no question about that. It's a nice step up from the Vibrant. But the SGS3 is the future. And word from the grapevine is Jelly Bean in the 4th quarter of this year. We'll see.
> 
> I have not even begun to tap the resources of the SGS3. CPU is usually low, and RAM? Don't get me started. Having 2 GB of RAM is sweet! My free RAM usually hovers around 800 MB most of the time. I haven't tried playing any games, yet, but I'd imagine this phone would kick their butts, too. Boot-up time is crazy fast.
> 
> Probably what I miss the most at this point besides the AOSP GUI is root. I can root this thing at any time, but I'm gonna wait a bit more.
> 
> One complaint I have, though, besides Touchwiz is configuration. This phone is like configuration overload. So many damn things you can set/change, that it's hard to keep up with them all.
> 
> Overall, the SGS3 is one mean mofo. And on all networks not named Verizon, the bootloader is unlocked (though I haven't tested this).
> 
> MP


Samsung is going to off a "developer" sgs3 for Verizon with unlocked bootloader

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Annex

I bought my wife a g3 about a week ago and its really smooth. I can't wait till my upgrade. I hate the twiz on it.


----------



## ddanc1984

Yo Dougie...may be hitting the Blue Martini manana at happy hour...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

I hate love you all.


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Yo Dougie...may be hitting the Blue Martini manana at happy hour...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Haha! Welcome to Tampa! I work tomorrow night but I'll probably leave around 11 pm. Maybe I'll join ya!


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Haha! Welcome to Tampa! I work tomorrow night but I'll probably leave around 11 pm. Maybe I'll join ya!


Work at night? Pimp Dougfresh? LOL


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Work at night? Pimp Dougfresh? LOL


Wach ya want! Asians, Chocolate,Latins, or White Girls! 200 roses fo one houa. Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

take this,,,, my name is sugartibbs montanna ..I am a political refugee,,, where is the coca?

ooops mostly in doggies avatar,


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> I hate love you all.


SPAM!!!** whack button **


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> take this,,,, my name is sugartibbs montanna ..I am a political refugee,,, where is the coca?
> 
> ooops mostly in doggies avatar,












The truth....


----------



## sugartibbs

as a typical enthusiast, i could give a s#@t about your little balls or word... where is the coca Do I need to get the chainsaw out on Angel ....again(tired)

Is he a friend, cause all he does is scream falsetto?


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> ... One complaint I have, though, besides Touchwiz is configuration. This phone is like configuration overload.
> MP


Sounds like heaven to me, mang.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... where is the coca Do I need to get the chainsaw out on Angel ....again(tired)


Someone's always gotta be expendable, bro.


----------



## yosup

Annex said:


> The theme chooser is stable now. I'm in the process of updating the themes to it ...


Ooh ... just got wood. Wait for it ... "Vibegasm." #SharingIsCaring #Truth 

( "... Just got paid. Friday night ..." )


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> ( "... Just got paid. Friday night ..." )


Read the post and the tune is now stuck in my mind 
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## sugartibbs

Man I see xriders love , hate and just wanna go sugar montana, "not with my sister manny, your just the help"


----------



## Br1cK'd

Silence, somethin' about silence makes me sick
Cause silence can be violent sort of like a slit wrist
If the vibe was suicide, then you would push the button
But if ya bowin' down, then let me do the cuttin'

Some speak the sounds, but speak with silent voices
Like radio is silent though it fills the air with noises
Its transmissions bring submission as ya mold to the unreal
And mad boy grips the microphone with a fistful of steel

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Zen master is waxing poetic. Nice. That must have been one weird ass dream you had last night.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Those are Rage Against the Machine lyrics dude. MP got me started over on GTalk. Really though, all he did was mention the band, I picked it up and ran to the endzone. Got some Rage blasting as I type, fits my mood today.

Yeah, really really weird, I still haven't shaken it.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Man California dreamin... I miss it..
My Fav..
This is the end
My only friend... the end, 
Cant do it justice, like they say if you remember th 60's you werent there... 
Tune in
Turn on
drop out


----------



## dougfresh

Turn on the radio Nah fu%k it turn it off.. We all have some similar music tastes, except for old man Fox Trot!


----------



## Br1cK'd

One of the greatest bands nobody has ever heard of, G. Love and the Special Sauce

They fit into just about every category through their career. If you haven't heard them, you should. No not should, NEED TO. I recommend starting with the Philadelphonic album and branching out from there. Its hard to describe their musical style. Maybe soulful-funky-sometimes acoustic-jam bandish-feel good music with a little hip hop swirled in there at times. G does tour with Jack Johnson a lot, and anyone I've ever played them for has liked the tunes.

If you ever get the chance to see them, go! Without delay. I've been to three of their shows, all jammin, and rank up easily in my top five favorite bands to see live.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

I saw G open for the Beastie Boys a looong time ago. Liked them a lot. Kind of like Digable Planets-Snoop/Nate Dawg, but still down home soul sound too.

I've seen everyone from Slayer to The Grateful Dead, literally. If they put out a CD from 1989-2005 I probably saw their show. Had a friend in the industry and I was a DJ on the radio for a short period, so tix were easy to come by.

Some weird combos too. Judas Priest with Jason Bonham, Sonic Youth and Smashing Pumpkins. Even drove to Tampa and the Great Sombrero to see the Black Crows open up for the Dead. Once I went to see P-Funk all by myself and all the people around me played my favorite game (can the little white dude hang?).--->I did


----------



## dougfresh

G is pretty dope! Just watched a few vids on YouTube!The booty call one was funny as hell! This one is cool


----------



## Br1cK'd

:-D

Doug, check out the song Parasite, you'd dig it the most.

@Woody, that sounds like my own concert history. I once saw King Crimson open for Tool at Red Rocks, talk about complete opposite bands. I was just trying to think what my top 5 would be. Janes Addiction, Grateful Dead, Incubus (they put on a hell of a show), G Love, and I can't name a fifth, too many good bands to fit in here. Primus, AIC, PFunk, Tool, Beastie Boys, all contenders for that coveted fifth roster slot.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... Got some Rage blasting as I type, fits my mood today ...


Nice. Luv the intro to this song. Tom Morello always comes up with those funky ass riffs. So simple ... but just keeps building and building. Can't help but groove to it. 

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name
Hulstfred, Sweden (2000)


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... I've seen everyone from Slayer to The Grateful Dead, literally ...


Some one say "Slayer"? This is the show I wish I could've seen them perform live. They're covered in cow blood (dripping from pipes above them) as they play this song. Crazy stuff. THE best workout music - ie. all that aggression & stress say buh-bye. Lol.

Slayer - Raining Blood (2004)


----------



## Woody

Yosup, check this out.








Reign In Blood is great but Seasons In The Abyss is by far one of my favorite albums. It ranks up there in my top 10 CDs for a road trip.

They actually just put out a new album too.

B, you should check out LCD Soundsystem. I think you'd dig them.

My first concert when I was 16 was The Cult and Dangerous Toys (Ted Nugent and Tommy Shaw)


----------



## sugartibbs

My first concert was Emerson Lake and Palmer, was a country kid and here was people burnin blunts right in front of off duty cops doing security I was what the hell? went to as many bands as I could after that, My two older sisters saw Led Zepplin in Dallas in 76, woulda loved to have seen that.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Yosup, check this out.
> View attachment 28036
> 
> 
> Reign In Blood is great but Seasons In The Abyss is by far one of my favorite albums. It ranks up there in my top 10 CDs for a road trip.
> 
> They actually just put out a new album too.
> 
> B, you should check out LCD Soundsystem. I think you'd dig them.
> 
> My first concert when I was 16 was The Cult and Dangerous Toys (Ted Nugent and Tommy Shaw)


Why settle for just two? Grab Decade of Aggression. And throw in some Overkill, Exodus, and Megadeth for the road, too.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## sugartibbs

always tripped on the term Megadeath Its the Goverment scientific term for 1 million deaths in a Nuclear event.


----------



## mr_psycho

sugartibbs said:


> always tripped on the term Megadeath Its the Goverment scientific term for 1 million deaths in a Nuclear event.


I love the titles of the Megadeth CDs.

I remember my sister was gonna go see them, but because they were underage, couldn't buy tickets. So out comes Marty and Dave and invites them in to the sound check. So, they didn't get to see the concert, but instead got to hang with the band and enjoy a private sound check, for FREE! And they got some souvenirs.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## ddanc1984

I was rereading some of the posts and happened across the discussion about the Michael Douglas movie "Falling Down". Great scene from the movie...the thugs. I've felt like this a few times...lol


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> ... Great scene from the movie...the thugs. I've felt like this a few times...lol


Ahhh, vindication ... vicarious, cathartic, & therapeutic. Nicely done, ddanc.

( ... but I think Tibbs was expecting a chainsaw in that scene ... )


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> I love the titles of the Megadeth CDs.
> 
> I remember my sister was gonna go see them, but because they were underage, couldn't buy tickets. So out comes Marty and Dave and invites them in to the sound check. So, they didn't get to see the concert, but instead got to hang with the band and enjoy a private sound check, for FREE! And they got some souvenirs.
> 
> MP


That's great. How often does something like that happen?

I saw Megadeth back in 1990 +/- ... at one of the Clash Of The Titans concerts in Seattle. Show opened with Slayer. Lights cut out, evil-red flood light barely illuminates the back of the stage, fog machine in full effect, then the massive wall of guitar distortion (Behind The Crooked Cross). We had worked our way near the front near the mosh pit. As soon as the music started, the blind stomping-fist-&-elbow-throwing began. Before I realized it, I got clocked, dropped, then trampled on. Haha. Good times. And, then it was on (that woke me up pho sho)!! Anthrax was next and put on a fun show. Definitely the feel-good part of the show. Then Megadeth comes out to close the show. Not much for on-stage antics. They just played their set, but it sounded really tight. Sounded really great live.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Turn on the radio Nah fu%k it turn it off.. We all have some similar music tastes, except for old man Fox Trot!


WHHOOO. Damn, I miss diz sh&t right errr!!! Did you guys know that I met the drumer in Limp Biz? Dude is one motha humpin badass drumer. Well... KoRN's drumer is too... haha... And that girl that showed her bra and shakin her hoooss on 2:15, damnnnnn, I'll motha hump her bootloaders! And among them gurls that were jammin in there. They shoulda jammed with Snoop or KoRn at least!

Damn, DFresh made my long as day tonight. I'm set. I freakin head banged to this song. lol

Now i feel like listening to this:


----------



## ndwgs

Oh, and definitely this:






And damn... a lot of.... NOOKIE...put that Jerzey "S" in front of that, and I'm gonna be a Man Whore














"...And stick it Up yo..."


----------



## ndwgs

I got more, like Rage... NIIN.... but i don't want to VAM the thread. LOL

^^^^^^

See that girl in the Red Dress? In the background? I created her. Hmm...? Nice huh?
- The Matrix


----------



## dougfresh

Nate!! Those are the shiznits! I'm not into Slayer/Megadeath.. etc to much. D.fresh likes SOD(Serg Tankian solo),Pantera, Limp, Korn,311,Slipknot and OG gangsta rap like NWA ,Cypress Hill etc and the Cranberries # no **** ...


----------



## ndwgs

Doug, next time i'm in Tampa, we hang bro! Hahahahaha

We'll play some Cranberries and drink some Cranbertinis....Oh wait.

#nohomomomo

LOLOL


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Doug, next time i'm in Tampa, we hang bro! Hahahahaha
> 
> We'll play some Cranberries and drink some Cranbertinis....Oh wait.
> 
> #nohomomomo
> 
> LOLOL


Or listen to some Bjork. lol

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## dougfresh

Damn how can I forget about Danzig and NIN and THE CRANBERRIES!!! Dou dou do do.... Dou dou do do do !!lol


----------



## yosup

Since we got Nate Dawg in da house ... might as well make a tribute to the OG Nate Dogg (R.I.P.).

The classics ... " G-Funk. Where rhythm is life. And life is rhythm."

Warren G & Nate Dogg - Regulate


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/LbcbcI7S


----------



## dougfresh

Damn Yosup, I still have that CD!Back in the day that shit pumped with my two 10" Kicker Solobarics in my ZX lol nice!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> That's great. How often does something like that happen?
> 
> I saw Megadeth back in 1990 +/- ... Show opened with Slayer. Lights cut out, evil-red flood light barely illuminates the back of the stage, fog machine in full effect, then the massive wall of guitar distortion (Behind The Crooked Cross). We had worked our way near the front near the mosh pit. As soon as the music started, the blind stomping-fist-&-elbow-throwing began. Before I realized it, I got clocked, dropped, then trampled on. Hah


Man this thread was ON last nite...late to the party but I will throw in my NIN mosh pit story from Lollapalooza 1(yeah im Old) The pit was Crazy for Nails and a buddy of mine was amped to see Janes addiction but missed them because he got KO'd in the pit and only heard it from the first aid tent.

@ Br1cK'd thanks for reminding me about G.. i am listening to "Willow Tree"as I head off to the grind  
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## ddanc1984

These are my new boyz....Waiting for their 3D BluRay.

Slip to the void
To the dark
To the fall
Crawl to the life you shouldn't know
You should never come this way
To test the hands of fate
You don't belong here

Peel back the skin
Close your eyes
Hell is born
To the abyss, but be warned
You fear what you've become
My God what have you done?
You don't belong here






Tremonti is releasing his solo this week i think.....gotta get me somma dat too.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVfbosghkTg&feature=player_embedded

VAM! LOL


----------



## Woody

Ok, I'm having a brain meltdown but can someone turn on their wayback machine and tell me what the apk is that is shown when a call is in process on (dare I say--Froyo). It is the one that when your in an active call and pull the phone away from your face, this screen shows up. I thought it was Phone.apk and I renamed it to .bak so I could swap another in there and I got FCs all over the place before I could ever move the new one into /system/app. Is it Contact.apk? I know it isn't DialerTabActivity.apk but I am just drawing a blank right now for some reason.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> These are my new boyz....Waiting for their 3D BluRay.
> 
> Slip to the void
> To the dark
> To the fall
> Crawl to the life you shouldn't know
> You should never come this way
> To test the hands of fate
> You don't belong here
> 
> Peel back the skin
> Close your eyes
> Hell is born
> To the abyss, but be warned
> You fear what you've become
> My God what have you done?
> You don't belong here
> 
> Tremonti is releasing his solo this week i think.....gotta get me somma dat too.
> 
> VAM! LOL


VAM!!! HAhahahahahahaha

Muzik is lyf.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Ok, I'm having a brain meltdown but can someone turn on their wayback machine and tell me what the apk is that is shown when a call is in process on (dare I say--Froyo). It is the one that when your in an active call and pull the phone away from your face, this screen shows up. I thought it was Phone.apk and I renamed it to .bak so I could swap another in there and I got FCs all over the place before I could ever move the new one into /system/app. Is it Contact.apk? I know it isn't DialerTabActivity.apk but I am just drawing a blank right now for some reason.


I'm pretty sure its the Phone.apk, if you're talking about the active dialer when you're in a call. Although alot of that runs through contacts and the dialertabactivity too, Twiz was such a bitch with those extra, unnecessary apks. I am however looking forward to eradicating Twiz from the SGS3 when I finally upgrade.

Try flashing the phone.apk instead of rename and push, that may help with the FCs, I do remember as soon as you rename the phone.apk, things go a little crazy. In cases like that, I tend to have a test zip and a restore zip, so if the new one doesn't work you can reflash the old one back no sweat.


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> Who here still know's how to C Walk? Nah Nuh nah nuh nah nah!!!


Believe it or not, I know how to C-Walk. I had some friends of mine in my younger, wilder days that were Crips. If you ever want to read a "good" gang book, read Monster by Kody Scott. He was a banger from the real days and he tells his story from getting jumped in at 8 to present day and a burglary charge. Some parts are vicious but that's gang life.

Another one I read was This is for the Mara Salvatrucha:Inside the MS-13 by Samuel Logan. Tells about a young girl who turn CI and how the gang hold was so strong, she actually went back to her clik and knew that her time was ending.

Edit: Thanks B. I thought it was that one too but the FCs got to me. Plus I am at work screwing around.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@Woody, fer sure man. I do some of my best work while at work, I also do some of my best mistakes, lol.

I pulled up LCD Soundsystem on Spotify, listening through their albums that are up on here. Its intersting, I like the first song I heard, Dance Yrself Clean. Some of it is a little electronic for my taste, but I'm giving it a fair shot.

Much better day in my world today, some loud angry RATM yesterday evening, and some good dreamless sleep, I'm right back on track.


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> Believe it or not, I know how to C-Walk. I had some friends of mine in my younger, wilder days that were Crips. If you ever want to read a "good" gang book, read Monster by Kody Scott. He was a banger from the real days and he tells his story from getting jumped in at 8 to present day and a burglary charge. Some parts are vicious but that's gang life.
> 
> Another one I read was This is for the Mara Salvatrucha:Inside the MS-13 by Samuel Logan. Tells about a young girl who turn CI and how the gang hold was so strong, she actually went back to her clik and knew that her time was ending.
> 
> Edit: Thanks B. I thought it was that one too but the FCs got to me. Plus I am at work screwing around.


Woodster&#8230; I'll take note of these. Looks to me like some good reading while I'm on the field&#8230; B&N app, baby.
Yeah mang, cwalking was like the shit. Back in the day, we aight when we wear the same clothing in that video, but now, you don't see that. And if you do, you just get mugged or straight jail, lol
Gone were those days.
But muzik lives on&#8230; dang it.


----------



## Woody

That is what this thread is all about. In the past hour, I have gone from asking about an Android app problem to referring a friend a few books about gangs. Not to mention the wide range of topics onver the past 48 hours we've had. That is why I like this thread so much. You can ask/get almost anything you want/need and SOMEONE will always come through or point or help w/o any attitude whatsoever, aside from the intentional jab here and there.

XDA this most certainly is not.


----------



## manus ferrera

Little Caesars Is the best pizza ever made. Just sayin

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

manus ferrera said:


> Little Caesars Is the best pizza ever made. Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Joke right??????
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## manus ferrera

Real talk

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Mike's Pizza in aventura, FL is the best!!!Wat ya know bout dat


----------



## Br1cK'd

Sorry guys, anything outside of NYC, unless it Boriello Brothers, is just not real pizza.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yep this thread is awesome. And changing the subject once again. My wife called me earlier saying i had to come home. Due to her tone i was preparing for some really bad news. Then she says that my 1 year 9 month old son fell on the concrete and opened his knee. She sounded like she wanted to cry. She says she didn't know what to do because he was bleeding a lot. I ask her where she's at and she says she's 1 block away from the hospital. So i tell her that's the best she can do and to call me with any updates. By the time i made it back home from work he would probably have been dismissed from the hospital. Now i wonder if I'll be in the dog house for not leaving work.









typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## jaliscojorge

And on the pizza subject I have been struggling to find a good pizza place for a while. Anyone in the Chicago area chime in with your favorite place. I'm willing to take a drive if I have to for some quality pizza.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## jaliscojorge

and back from the 1.8.5 ICZen thread Br1cK'd posted

(This could be the last ICS build. Whats next? JB!)

Here's an idea........ ICZen or jellybean 1.0 for the sgs3 

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> And on the pizza subject I have been struggling to find a good pizza place for a while. Anyone in the Chicago area chime in with your favorite place. I'm willing to take a drive if I have to for some quality pizza.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


Lou Malnati's if you want deep dish.Giordano's if you want stuffed. Honorable mention on deep dish to Gino' s East. Beggars pizza for thin...talkin REAL PIZZA. not that floppy NYC junk. and certainly not little caesers..thats a step below pizza hut 

Oh jorge...check out the Lou Malnati's in Naperville. Not quite as good as the ones in Chi, but still Great
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## lapdog01

manus ferrera said:


> Real talk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


That is so sad
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Sorry guys, anything outside of NYC, unless it Boriello Brothers, is just not real pizza.


Thats the first time i have questioned your sanity B 
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## Br1cK'd

question all you want lappy, that Chi-town stuff ain't pizza, its bread with toppings, LMAO


----------



## Annex

Just a heads up, I'm gonna post the DREAMS CM9 theme tonight when I get home sometime. 
It was the easiest and fastest one to port.... since all of theme have to be redone.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll have to check them out lapdog01, I don't recall going to those places yet. The last time I had a good pizza that i wanted more of was in a small mom and pop place up in yuppy ville Lake Forest. This was like three or more years ago. And i agree that little ceasers is a step below pizza hut. Thanks.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## ndwgs

Change of VAM subject, lol

When I play my maracas I go Chick chiki boom, chick chicki


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Sorry guys, anything outside of NYC, unless it Boriello Brothers, is just not real pizza.


I agree with the New York City statement.

Being from New York its been a living hell trying to find a good pizza here in San Diego, or a good deli, or good bread.

I did however find a real good Italian restaurant.

They seem to cover most of the basic requirements I need to exist here.

Filippi's Pizza Grotto.

Good pizza, the best minestrone soup. When we first went there, my kids ordered a pizza, the wife got the Chicken Parmigiana and I ordered the Spaghetti and meat balls with meat sauce. The waitress told me no problem with the meat sauce but it only comes with one meat ball.

??????????

Only one????

She said wait until you see.

Brought out our order and sure enough, one meat ball.

It was a tad larger than a baseball.
Man was all of it good.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on stock ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was running ICSZen.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> question all you want lappy, that Chi-town stuff ain't pizza, its bread with toppings, LMAO


Oh poor delusional Zen ma ster  old lappy has sampled pizza all across this great land of ours and when its all said and done..Chi rules..buleeeedat 
Do love the NY deli though 
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## Annex

here's a quick pic of the CM9 DREAMS THEME


----------



## dougfresh

Neapolitan pizza from Napoli (Naples,Italy) baked in wood-burning br1ck'd ovens are the best! Fresh tomato,Evoo, garlic,arugula, fresh basil leaf, fresh Buffalo mozzarella, topped with un cooked proscuitto di parma..........I'm soooo frigging hungry now....


----------



## Woody

My stomach is now growling Doug. That sounds way better than this old piece of Spearmint gum I am chewing on right now.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Neapolitan pizza from Napoli (Naples,Italy) baked in wood-burning br1ck'd ovens are the best! Fresh tomato,Evoo, garlic,arugula, fresh basil leaf, fresh Buffalo mozzarella, topped with un cooked proscuitto di parma..........I'm soooo frigging hungry now....


YUM
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> here's a quick pic of the CM9 DREAMS THEME


Thats gorgeous dude!


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> You know what they say about opinions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, its all good lappy. I grew up in the northeast, and nothing, I mean nothing, comes close to a good slice of floppy pizza, covered in parm and red pepper flakes, greasy and dripping, with an ice cold pop. Or an real, authentic, meat ball sub. Boriello borthers meatball sub takes me back to being a kid in MA. !


Right you are B. We love what we love. The beauty of the food discussion is that everybody wins. I would offer to send you a Lou"s pizza to crtique if you would like 
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## Annex

Thats gorgeous dude!



Br1cK said:


> You know what they say about opinions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, its all good lappy. I grew up in the northeast, and nothing, I mean nothing, comes close to a good slice of floppy pizza, covered in parm and red pepper flakes, greasy and dripping, with an ice cold pop. Or an real, authentic, meat ball sub. Boriello borthers meatball sub takes me back to being a kid in MA. Can't get stuff like that just anywhere. I never associated food with sex, until I sunk my teeth into that meatball sub.
> 
> Thats gorgeous dude!


Thanks I was gonna try and keep the first CM9 theme similar to stock.


----------



## owazio

Idk why I am here lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mostdef69

viacom can suck my D$%#!!!!. 26 channel block!


----------



## dougfresh

That's why you need fta receivers!I get 800 channels


----------



## roly17

Hey Br1cK'd, I had no idea you were from	MA. I've been following you for a while and don't recall seeing that before. Where are you from? I live outside Atlanta now, but every time I go back to MA, I swear I gain 10lbs. I can never find food like that in the atl. Which I think makes the food up north seem that much better. The North end, Quincy market, China town and the sea food, holy shit I go eat something. 

Sent from the ICZenwich.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*Whoa**! Did you guys see that?! *


----------



## manus ferrera

What's an fta receiver tell me more

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

roly17 said:


> Hey Br1cK'd, I had no idea you were from	MA. I've been following you for a while and don't recall seeing that before. Where are you from? I live outside Atlanta now, but every time I go back to MA, I swear I gain 10lbs. I can never find food like that in the atl. Which I think makes the food up north seem that much better. The North end, Quincy market, China town and the sea food, holy shit I go eat something.
> 
> Sent from the ICZenwich.


I was born in Leominster, also lived in Billerica and Lynn. "Lynn Lynn the city of sin, you never go out the way you came in." Yep lived in MA until I was 9, then went to Germany, pops was in the army. After that it was NC, then CO.

I'm allergic to shellfish now that I'm older, but when I was a kid, there was nothin in the world that could stand up against fresh, fried clams down at the wharf. And a REAL hoagie. Don't even get me started on the Italian food up there. Whew. I just had dinner, and now I think I need another.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## manus ferrera

Sorry I miss spoke about the pizza guys. I meant to say that little caesars pizza, crazy bread, and mountain dew is the best ever. My bad

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> *Whoa**! Did you guys see that?! *


Nobody? Then I guess I'm the only one who saw that Rootzwiki got hit with a...







... And it looked like it hurt.


----------



## mr_psycho

manus ferrera said:


> Sorry I miss spoke about the pizza guys. I meant to say that little caesars pizza, crazy bread, and mountain dew is the best ever. My bad
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Pizza Hut + Cold + Breakfast = WINNING!!!

Thanks for playing, all you other pizzas.









MP


----------



## roly17

Br1cK said:


> I was born in Leominster, also lived in Billerica and Lynn. "Lynn Lynn the city of sin, you never go out the way you came in." Yep lived in MA until I was 9, then went to Germany, pops was in the army. After that it was NC, then CO.
> 
> I'm allergic to shellfish now that I'm older, but when I was a kid, there was nothin in the world that could stand up against fresh, fried clams down at the wharf. And a REAL hoagie. Don't even get me started on the Italian food up there. Whew. I just had dinner, and now I think I need another.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


That's cool man. I can't believe you said fried clams. That's the first thing that I get when I get off the plane. Fried clams with the bellies, my favorite. I know you had some good pizza up there too. Gotta throw MA a bone for that.
I was born in Chelsea, but spent all my school years in Framingham, before coming down to GA and getting married. Now I'm stuck here. Oh well.
Well B thats cool to know. oh and thanks for making my phone so great. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Nobody? Then I guess I'm the only one who saw that Rootzwiki got hit with a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And it looked like it hurt.


Wow. This is sooooooo coooooooollllll!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was ICSZen.


----------



## ndwgs

I'd like to thank the Zen Congregation....

In my affiliation to the Gangsta Zen-Nation

I'm hard on them, Yosup is ruthless

You like a stress sac, boy you useless

You know the side trick, bettah get on Xridah, get you some towels

Cause B might make you single, when MP's Kernel is singsongin on it...

Na na na na na na na na na...

ZEN SIDE!! Whooot Whaaaa....


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Nobody? Then I guess I'm the only one who saw that Rootzwiki got hit with a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And it looked like it hurt.


Lockscreen mod! Lockscreen mod! Lockscreen mod!


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Lockscreen mod! Lockscreen mod! Lockscreen mod!


what are you nitwits blabbin' about?









MP


----------



## dougfresh

What your toooo Coool for us now MR_GS3.


----------



## ndwgs




----------



## dougfresh

Yah Nate I see your off to a good start with that linkie! Lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Nobody? Then I guess I'm the only one who saw that Rootzwiki got hit with a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And it looked like it hurt.


N00B, that is f#&%in ill-matic! Dig it, its going in my OP.


----------



## ndwgs

mr_psycho said:


> What your toooo Coool for us now MR_GS3.


Oy... Der be fightin werds right err.......

I think Team ( . )( . ) will end up going to the S3, since AOKP has successfully loaded in S3, and I think, in Twitter, roman mentioned it'll be Jelly ******* as the next release on S3

..... AOSP Jelly goodness, and a fist full of KANG... equals AOKJ (Android Open Kang Jelly).

NICE - i'll have to tweet roman this, lolol

Nate + tired = Blabbering good names and shiz..... haha


----------



## mr_psycho

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Nobody? Then I guess I'm the only one who saw that Rootzwiki got hit with a...
> 
> ... And it looked like it hurt.


All this time, I didn't see the image. lol

My browser script settings were too strict. Nice job N00B.

MP


----------



## ndwgs

* Jonathan ‏@Whitehawkx *

*#AOKP on #Sgs3... HOLY SHIT!*

And, on your mark....

Get set....

START YOUR ENGINES GENTS! S3 IS NOW LIVE (per Whitehawkx tweet)


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm probably going to be getting the S3 myself when the time comes. Besides MPs very convincing arguments for it the other day, I've been playing with my coworkers and it's seriously caught my interest.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

Now take back the insult MP , you hurt my feewwings


----------



## sugartibbs

man, you guys this thread flies, the other side is like "General Hospital" miss a coupla days ,,,,cattch right up ..miss a day here and spend time goin back,tryin to catch up... like the old days.. rock on!!!


----------



## dougfresh

I was at the tmo store today and played around with the GS3 for the first time and I was impressed! No doubt it's my next Betsy. I dig the blue on the most


----------



## sugartibbs

oh man,. Ive watched your progress young jedi, faster is the darkside, better? hmmm no seducutive is the dark side yes, but the force moves at its own speed, The sgs 3 will be avaliable soon with dual core, patience young jedi, dont screw the pooch


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> dont screw the pooch


I think Lapdog is married and not gay.Holla!!


----------



## sugartibbs

not that theres anything wrong with that... I guess


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> I was at the tmo store today and played around with the GS3 for the first time and I was impressed! No doubt it's my next Betsy. I dig the blue on the most


....Whooo hooo *voice of Homer Simpson*


----------



## ndwgs

B,

Where can I read this convincing arguements by MP? Is it comparisons of the GNex and S3?

Please lemme reaaadddd!!


----------



## sugartibbs

are you really thinkin, cause t_mob is sniffin butt, gonna make them wait ... but i agree SGS3 US is a rocket, but the'll offer the dual core later... hurry up and wait


----------



## dougfresh

I got my grubby little hands on the official nbc sports Olympic apk that's not available here in the good 'ol US of A. I've been playing with it and it's nice like Andrew Dice... Ya want it??? Of course.... http://db.tt/sqwJX9qx


----------



## dougfresh

I was just on there X. Did you get banned again lol


----------



## Annex

Dreams CM9 theme was posted 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29782-cm9-dreams-theme-deficient-development/


----------



## nick1217

I'm going to the s3 soon for tmobs. Nice hardware

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Steven Christopher Rowe you's the shit bro! I just read your profile. Truth


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> man, you guys this thread flies, the other side is like "General Hospital" miss a coupla days ,,,,cattch right up ..miss a day here and spend time goin back,tryin to catch up... like the old days.. rock on!!!


Speaking da truth, bruhmang. Just when I was feeling good about finally getting caught up in Zen Lounge country, I'm 7 pages behind again - ie. In the rear with the gear (actually not even on the bus at this point). You just blink ... then fuggedaboudit. Like they say, "Blaze It UP!!" Keep blowin' it up, baby!! 

[ ... take it to the bridge ... ]

Wonder when RW finally gives Team DD their due ** Team Forum **? Boggles the mind.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Nobody? Then I guess I'm the only one who saw that Rootzwiki got hit with a...


N00B_icaso ... your sk33lz are l33t, hombre.

Dougie said you can tag his house any time (just don't piss on his spy cams) ... then you can paint that byootilishious "Fistful of Zen" mural on his garage door. He special requested Mostdef's avatar pic on his bedroom ceiling tho. Can I get a "VAM" from da Zen Congregation? Oh yeah ...


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> I'd like to thank the Zen Congregation....
> In my affiliation to the Gangsta Zen-Nation
> ZEN SIDE!! Whooot Whaaaa....


ZEN SI-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!









Hahahaha ... you crack me up, dude. Makes me wanna throw dem "Zen" signs up in the ayer. (but how you make a "Z" with yo fangers, mang?)


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> B,
> 
> Where can I read this convincing arguements by MP? Is it comparisons of the GNex and S3?
> 
> Please lemme reaaadddd!!


Was a private convo on GTalk, sorry duder.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> are you really thinkin, cause t_mob is sniffin butt, gonna make them wait ... but i agree SGS3 US is a rocket, but the'll offer the dual core later... hurry up and wait


I'm gonna argue with TMo about the price before I buy it. I mean, I could take my business over to Sprint right now, and get the SGS3 for $99 when its all said and done, and this is as a new customer. They have a $199 base price on a new signup, and have a special over the next few days where they will also send you a $100 Amex gift card. That comes out to $99 in my book. My point with TMo is going to be pretty much:

"WTF is up with the pricing. Is the 150 or 200 dollar difference (I won't bust their balls about the gift card) that I won't pay for the phone, worth it for them to lose 2 years of guaranteed money from me? Gonna tell them I don't think they want my money over the next two years, but you know who does, Sprint, because they offer the right phone at the right price."

I'll put it a little more eloquent than that, but thats really my bottom line. Who wants my money for service over the next two years? It doesn't look like TMo wants it at all. I think if I can get to an advanced account rep or one of those whose job is to try to talk you into not leaving, this may be a very effective argument, and I might get the SGS3 at a cheaper price point. If not, I might just have to jump ship and leave TMo all together. Sprint even has the 16GB version for a $199 upgrade price for existing customers. Meanwhile TMo is raping their customers who, like me, have been with them for years and years and years, and get no rewards for our loyalty.

DAMN THE MAN, SAVE THE EMPIRE!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I'm gonna argue with TMo about the price before I buy it. I mean, I could take my business over to Sprint right now, and get the SGS3 for $99 when its all said and done, and this is as a new customer. They have a $199 base price on a new signup, and have a special over the next few days where they will also send you a $100 Amex gift card. That comes out to $99 in my book.
> 
> DAMN THE MAN, SAVE THE EMPIRE!!!!


Im a free agent. Those sprint prices might make me sign a contract 
sent from my mind


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm seriously considering it Lappy, In what I would save, it would be worth it to move my line which isn't under contract, and my girl's line which still is, over to Sprint. And they have an offer to get a 2nd SGS3 for $100 when you buy the first one, at the $199 price point.

I really really think they want, and deserve, my money at this point in the game. If TMo won't match at least the single handset offer, I'm outtie.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I'm seriously considering it Lappy, In what I would save, it would be worth it to move my line which isn't under contract, and my girl's line which still is, over to Sprint. And they have an offer to get a 2nd SGS3 for $100 when you buy the first one, at the $199 price point.
> 
> I really really think they want, and deserve, my money at this point in the game. If TMo won't match at least the single handset offer, I'm outtie.


I may hit the TMO store here and try that angle. If I could get it for 199 instead if 379 I'd find the money today.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Is there any development issues/differences between GSM and CDMA other than radios/basebands?

Don't forget that (I read this along time ago when that HTC logger app was discovered) that Sprint runs all their browser traffic through the DOJ. Or at least they used to. Not that any of the Zen-nation would have anything to worry about but that just rubs my rhubarb the wrong way. I'm sure they all do it but Sprint was named and we all remember what happened in The Crucible. <----Getting old school literary on you here.

Edit: Before anyone asks, no I do not own a Tin-Foil-Hat.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

There is also many complaints about sprints connection stability. Before I re-upped with t-mo, I looked into switching to sprint and read that a lot of people were having connection loss issues where one minute they had perfect connection and then, no connection at all. Sometimes a reboot was needed but sometimes even that did not work.

Sent from my Vibrant Rocking Ice Cream Zenwhich


----------



## Br1cK'd

My co-worker has the SGS3 on Sprint, thats how I got in the know about it. Service in my area is fantastic, according to quite a few friends I have on Sprint.

I do know about the DOJ thing, but its not like I'm out donwloading the Anarchists Cookbook on my phone or anything, the worst thing they would see on my screening is some of the posts from Douggie (lol, j/k). It does kind of bother me that they do that, and I honestly hope TMo comes around to my argument when I get to the point of presenting it to them. I won't go Verizon or AT&T, dont like em dont trust em, even though they have the SGS3 at pratically the same price as Sprint. TMo is the only carrier with an inflated price for the phone, and IMHO thats just ridiculous.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> My co-worker has the SGS3 on Sprint, thats how I got in the know about it. Service in my area is fantastic, according to quite a few friends I have on Sprint.
> 
> I do know about the DOJ thing, but its not like I'm out donwloading the Anarchists Cookbook on my phone or anything, the worst thing they would see on my screening is some of the posts from Douggie (lol, j/k). It does kind of bother me that they do that, and I honestly hope TMo comes around to my argument when I get to the point of presenting it to them. I won't go Verizon or AT&T, dont like em dont trust em, even though they have the SGS3 at pratically the same price as Sprint. TMo is the only carrier with an inflated price for the phone, and IMHO thats just ridiculous.


As a new customer on TMO they're offering the 16GB for $279 beans and $329 beans for the 32GB. I think I saw where they're also offering a $100 Amex card til the end of the month. To me that's $229 and I would probably do that but the fact is it just pisses me off that they will typically drop their shorts to get a new customer but won't do shit to keep one. That's goes for all of them.


----------



## Woody

Holy Crap!!! Maybe I spoke too soon about those Tin-Foil-Hats. Everyone, to my bomb shelter. Do it NAO!!!

Solar storm barreling toward Earth this weekend


----------



## Annex

Br1cK said:


> I'm probably going to be getting the S3 myself when the time comes. Besides MPs very convincing arguments for it the other day, I've been playing with my coworkers and it's seriously caught my interest.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


I'm getting one, pretty soon... I've been jockin my wife's S3 for a weeks now.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Is there any development issues/differences between GSM and CDMA other than radios/basebands?
> 
> Don't forget that (I read this along time ago when that HTC logger app was discovered) that Sprint runs all their browser traffic through the DOJ. Or at least they used to. Not that any of the Zen-nation would have anything to worry about but that just rubs my rhubarb the wrong way. I'm sure they all do it but Sprint was named and we all remember what happened in The Crucible. <----Getting old school literary on you here.
> 
> Edit: Before anyone asks, no I do not own a Tin-Foil-Hat.


I don't think Sprint would appreciate my "towel business" on their carrier.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Holy Crap!!! Maybe I spoke too soon about those Tin-Foil-Hats. Everyone, to my bomb shelter. Do it NAO!!!
> 
> Solar storm barreling toward Earth this weekend


Hey Woody.

Check this site out.

http://spaceweather.com/


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> My co-worker has the SGS3 on Sprint, thats how I got in the know about it. Service in my area is fantastic, according to quite a few friends I have on Sprint.
> 
> I do know about the DOJ thing, but its not like I'm out donwloading the Anarchists Cookbook on my phone or anything, the worst thing they would see on my screening is some of the posts from Douggie (lol, j/k). It does kind of bother me that they do that, and I honestly hope TMo comes around to my argument when I get to the point of presenting it to them. I won't go Verizon or AT&T, dont like em dont trust em, even though they have the SGS3 at pratically the same price as Sprint. TMo is the only carrier with an inflated price for the phone, and IMHO thats just ridiculous.


I'm telling you, let's ask for mad discounts and do a heist and go in one day and present the proposal deal to them. Lost revenue, who cares. They still get us in the long run, lolol

Excellent&#8230;. *Mr. Burns voice*


----------



## dougfresh

Nate you officially broke the record for the longggest post in RW! Hihi! I swiped up like 14 times lol to get to the end


----------



## ddanc1984

Okay listen up. Here's the new ZenNation super secret hand signal for all meet occasions. Lol

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US

The proper shout out will obviously be changed to "Zen Nation!"

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Nate you officially broke the record for the longggest post in RW! Hihi! I swiped up like 14 times lol to get to the end


No sh!t man. Even on my work computer I had to scroll about 5 times to read that whole thing. Guess Nate had some things to say.


----------



## ndwgs

LOL, sowee guys. Man i'm in the road, and I thought thats the best way to catch up for every posts i'd like to say somefink to.

I didn't know i broke one, haha

Well, i'm sharing that to the ZEN SIDDDEEEE. Couldn't do it without ya'll

*bows*


----------



## dougfresh

Nothing wrong ndwgs..It's funny


----------



## mr_psycho

All this talk of fists has me itching to watch "Undercover Brother" again.









Oh, you guys see the trailer for this new movie coming out? "Man With The Iron Fists" by Quentin Tarantino






Looks awesome!

MP


----------



## ndwgs

mr_psycho said:


> All this talk of fists has me itching to watch "Undercover Brother" again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you guys see the trailer for this new movie coming out? "Man With The Iron Fists" by Quentin Tarantino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> MP


Dude, that looks f*ckng badass....

Gawdddd, i want to be in between those gurls!

"Power... doesn't belong to anybody... until the deceased dies thru sex.... *jizzd*, and voilence.... *takes out the leather and purple zen cuffs*....." - Lucy Liu..

I'm inlove with her... lololol

Ok.
Note to self...
- Must watch. #thatisall


----------



## Mostdef69

Big Dog KMc said:


> There is also many complaints about sprints connection stability. Before I re-upped with t-mo, I looked into switching to sprint and read that a lot of people were having connection loss issues where one minute they had perfect connection and then, no connection at all. Sometimes a reboot was needed but sometimes even that did not work.
> 
> Sent from my Vibrant Rocking Ice Cream Zenwhich


Sprints dont have a geat coverage. Tmobile suppose to ugrade more tower and speed by 2013 Q2. If you guys want a better deal $$$ on SGS3 wait till christmas holiday month or Black Friday.


----------



## Woody

That's what I am going to wait for. My contract with CBW goes til November anyways so hopefully you'll have all the ROM bugs figured out by then. Probably be AOKP M3 by then.


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


> Sprints dont have a geat coverage. Tmobile suppose to ugrade more tower and speed by 2013 Q2. If you guys want a better deal $$$ on SGS3 wait till christmas holiday month or Black Friday.


Damn it, Mostdef! I saw your avatar and thought you said "cleavage". I started asking myself what Sprint had to do with that, then noticed it was "coverage". lol

Guess you know where my mind is.

PS. Nice to see you (ie. your avatar) around.









MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> That's what I am going to wait for. My contract with CBW goes til November anyways so hopefully you'll have all the ROM bugs figured out by then. Probably be AOKP M3 by then.


I don't know man. I might root soon, but I'm hesitant to flash anything. Phone is working better than it ever has. I just wanna get rid of some of the bloat. And maybe JB for the SGS3 by year's end?

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

Root root root root root root

Seriously thought, my coworker rooted his, coming from an HTC it was his first experience with Odin, and went off without a hitch.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Its easy now thanks to Brick"d and alot of other people, But I wonder how it will be with new devices, kinda hard to give this one up when I know it so well.OOOOOOh AAlman Bros Jessica Just fired, gotta crank that

Read my profile did you dougie? that aint the 1/2 of it Wed. woke up lookin at the ceiling....WTF, had to rolll little honey over and look at her ass... oh ok wow I remember you, ,, time to go, uhhh wheres my truck parked?


----------



## dougfresh

Quote on Quote: Of course. My rom is Gummy 1.2. At first i flash devil 0.79 and everything is OK. Then I tweak some performance, including a bigmem, and active the deep idle. After that i download devil 0.99d vibrant cfs vc version , flash it from CMW. It says successfully installed. When it reboot, GT i9000 screen appeared and then devil kernel screen, but it stuck for a long time and reboot itself, keeping this loop.

BTW: When i plug in, after flash the 0.99d kernel, it stuck in devil kernel logo screen, and then reboot, but with showing a battery and a gear. Normally this screen will soon turn to a charging battery with charging animation. But this time the animation doesn't appear, after a few minute, it reboot again.
Pa×××ioners


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Pa×××ioners


When I read that, that one Rod Stewart song started playing in my mind ... "Paxxxion."


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Actually, they still do that. The reason being is that Sprint has a contract with the government entity, such as the Military, DOJ, DOD, etc. Even though they're not making a huge dent on the personal customer world, they still get money from Uncle Sam. CDMA may be a dying technology, but the Government own's that partly. Due to its robust stable encryption technology, only the USA and Canada, and parts of upper Mexico have this capability, and so the Government is really secure. They may have contracts with Verizon, or AT&T, but remember Nextel? Yeah, 99% of Nextel was government written on that company. Sprint took them, along with the a big contract. That's why DOJ monitors the airwaves, and DOD as well.


Absolutely luvit!!


----------



## Woody

You guys see I changed the title in the () on the OP? I was channeling my inner child (or illiteracy) and spelled it phonetically.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> I'd like to thank the Zen Congregation....
> In my affiliation to the Gangsta Zen-Nation ...


That's how we roll ... we all Zen Riders, mang.

In the words of DMX:

"What the f*ck you gonna do, when we run up on you 
f*ckin' wit' the Zen Crew, don't know what we goin' thru"

"Stop, drop, shut 'em down open up shop 
Oh, no 
That's how Zen Riders roll"


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> Did anyone see in the jelly bean vibrant thread at that other place Ali1276 ...


Skimmed thru the JB threads on the I-Did-It-All-For-The-Dookie side, and it's painfully comical how unrestrained the lack of discipline is over there. Most of it is people spamming and asking for eta's. Lol. Come on, feel the noise!!









For the JB-curious, some links (with lots of images) of what's to/may come.

Getting To Know Android 4.1 · AndroidPolice.com:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...-slide-unlock-software-buttons-and-new-icons/
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...-the-glorious-new-notifications-size-matters/
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...roject-butter-how-it-works-and-what-it-added/

I'm mostly curious to see how well vsync & triple buffering will work on our Vibes. The gmail notifications are a nice touch (and I'm sure AOKP can tweak that even more). Project Butter sound promising.


----------



## gunks




----------



## lapdog01

What Happened to " Dreams Theme" ? Sent someone to d'load and it be goooooooone


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> What Happened to " Dreams Theme" ? Sent someone to d'load and it be goooooooone


Very strange... Maybe he's updating it? I hope it didn't get pulled. I know he was going to redo the KB predictions which were dark


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> What Happened to " Dreams Theme" ? Sent someone to d'load and it be goooooooone


I was about to ask the same thing, but It's back up now.

Edit: aaannnnddd it's gone again.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Skimmed thru the JB threads on the I-Did-It-All-For-The-Dookie side, and it's painfully comical how unrestrained the lack of discipline is over there. Most of it is people spamming and asking for eta's. Lol. Come on, feel the noise!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the JB-curious, some links (with lots of images) of what's to/may come.
> 
> Getting To Know Android 4.1 · AndroidPolice.com:
> http://www.androidpo...-and-new-icons/
> http://www.androidpo...s-size-matters/
> http://www.androidpo...-what-it-added/
> 
> I'm mostly curious to see how well vsync & triple buffering will work on our Vibes. The gmail notifications are a nice touch (and I'm sure AOKP can tweak that even more). Project Butter sound promising.


Yep, Proj Buttah is really promising. I love the neat transitions. I'm not so sure about what to say on the icons. Frankly, it doesn't bother me. But some people get a knack at 3 to 4 pixels off. But if the transition is smooth, and the GNex handled that power buttah.... man imagine the S3 with AOKJ plus ZENNEFIED by the Fearless DD's.

Diz nuts is tingling with excitement. I'll have to do what was suggested here, Black Friday or something. I'll hold off, since the Zen Congregation is slated to go S3. Ya nevah know, DD might say, F it, we gonna give it to them, we going NEX biznatches!


----------



## ndwgs

Off topic me again:

Anyone seen ABDC? America's Best Dance Crew?

I can't wait to see this movie....






One of my boys are performing on the "MOB" crew in that movie.

And if you guys know what show I'm talking about, remember in Season 2? SuperCr3W? Those homeboys of mine especially Ronnieboy and Cristyle, was part of the bigger group or dance crew that I was in. Yep. Believe it or not, i'm into Hip Hop dancing. I grew out of it, and the highschool and college crew disbanded, and Ron with some members of the Jabbawockiez kept on it. JBWKZ was born, and then SCr3W was born, and the stage was set. They both won the MTV competition, and they're back to my hometown in Vegas. Jbwkz is performing in Monte Carlo in Vegas, you guys if you're ever around in Vegas, hit that show up.

Cr3w have been touring as well, and I got invited 2 years ago to do a background stint in the gigs they were doing in Vegas, for the movie Step Up 2.

Anywho, I saw that preview on the youtube of "Step Up Revolution" and my homeboy private messaged me about the movie since last year that he's gonna be on that Mob. He was also one of the choreographers, and he told me to go see it. I'm inviting you guys here in Zen World to check it out. Bad ass movie, and it brings back memories for me doing choreography at a local "Las Vegas Athletic Club", rent a dance studio and do after school hip hop dancing.

Ok, enuf of that...

and now we are back to the regular show


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yay! My sgs3 is not rooted using the new non counter tripping method posted in the brown side now just waiting for the glorious day Zen makes it to my sgs3.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

MP, since you have an OG Transformer and Doug you have a Prime, not sure if you ever watch Adventures in Time on Cartoon Network or not but here is a Bootanimation from the show. Really cool. Anyone else who want is, by all means go ahead and click the link but I'm not sure it will work on any other tablets less than 10". Probably will but I have it running on mine now, so I know it will work on the TF101 and 201 (and probably 300 too).

Just drop in /data/local and set permissions and reboot. It is exactly long enough to finish the skit at boot time. If you have to wipe /dalvik for some reason, obviously the boot up will be longer than the skit so it will be black at the end.

*http://tinyurl.com/82jdr4o *


----------



## dougfresh

Haha thanks Woody! Much appreciated, I don't have kids NOT THAT I KNOW OF so I haven't got a clue on Adventures in Time..I still haven't rooted my Prime and I think it's Time.. Nice ! Didn't mean to rhyme, not all the time


----------



## Woody

Just so you know, Asus Europe released a statement today that the Prime, Infinity and whatever the 700 is going to be called are all going to be updated to JB soon. Unfortunately the OG that me and MP have are being left by the wayside until a Dev ports it over.

Few things. You can use PERI to root your Prime but it will install a custom recovery. More on that later. I used ViperMod from the Prime forums to root mine while on honeycomb and just used OTA Rootkeepr to keep root all the way til now. Here is the rub though. When Asus pushes updates, they have a device checker that runs first. It looks for STOCK recovery and makes sure that all the /system/apps that are still there. What I do is I use TB to freeze the bloat and then I have a copy of the stock recovery that I flash after I make a back up using a custom recovery. So when the OTA comes, you just defrost the /system/apps, flash the stock recovery and use OTA Rootkeeper to temporarily unroot, take the OTA, reboot and use the Rootkeeper to restore root and refreeze. Been doing it like this for 3 HC updates and 4 ICS updates. It's is one of the reasons why I rooted 30 mins after I got the dang thing. I still have stock ROM on it but I have a custom kernel running on it. Hate Quadrant scores but I ran one today and hit 4000 for the first time ever at 1500mhz.

Edit: While Adventure in Time is on the Cartoon Network, it is in Adult Swim, so it isn't really a kids show. If I could gif it up, I would to show the BA, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Woody

I follow Linus Torvalds (guy who created Linux) on my G+. Here is a funny post he had yesterday. It works on so many levels and on both sides of the fence.

* Linus Torvalds*
Yesterday 6:59 PM - Public

Google is paying me back for my complaints about G+ events: they finally sent me shipping notice for the Nexus 7 I had on pre-order last evening... and the link to the UPS tracking number keeps coming up "Not in our system yet".

Now every time I try to check what the expected delivery date is, I visualize a few google engineers sitting in their cubicles drinking beer, giving each other high fives and saying "Look, he just clicked it *again*".

I can almost *hear* their evil cackling.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody I know you probably hit the hay, but DF is on BW v1...Woods helped me out because I wanted to regress to 2.2.1 and this n00b had no clue. Woods walked me through and now I'm Winning. Much Love Woodrube.Woody is an absolute gentleman ... Now the question is, why regress,ICS is 677% better and smoother


----------



## Woody

Glad everything work out for you DF. I am about to hit it now. Been finishing up some "real" work that I put off last night but need to get done before Monday am. Always willing to help anyone, but a Zen Brother above all.

For your other part, I have this Toxic8 ROM that i am working on and slimming it down and theming that runs circles around any 2.2 out there. I can get 16-20 hours on moderate use, 12 on heavy and pull 2500+ on the skurdge [sic] of all evil, Quadrant. My ignorance fails to tell me how to zip it up in a flashable version. I just don't know how to do that. I use 7Zip but is there anything specific in the Meta/inf file? Anyway, once I get permission to release from JCC I'll shoot it to you all.

Sleepy time for the Wood and thanks for the kind words Doug.


----------



## xriderx66

Everything seems gloomy over on the JB thread on XDA... damn noobs.


----------



## Br1cK'd

It wasn't just the noobs x, it was also the build wouldn't run properly, and it seemed like ali took it as far as he could, and couldn't make it any better. Yes the constant gimme gimme gimme attitude didn't help things, but it was the culmination of everything. I don't blame oka one bit for shutting the thread down.

That build was nowhere near ready for release, and once I realized just how dirty it was, I made the choice to not touch it with a ten foot pole. Much respect to FE for hanging in there and trying to help ali, but you can only do so much to patch a ship that just won't float, until your standing on the bottom of the ocean yourself.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

Just a thought, I think we should tell devs who are doing alpha builds etc. to come over on Rootz. I've noticed this bunch of guys are much more humorous, mature, and well.... just friendly.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its the devs choice where they want to play really. I worry about the craptastical users that would follow over, but I would also love to see a few of these guys over here being more active.

If you haven't, you should read oka's thread about the future of the vibe, he's dead right. JB is no where near ready for us, there are many many bugs to work out, but they are being worked on. I'd like to see a locked, invitation only thread, where all us devs can put our heads together on it, and if anyone has one and is reading this, send you boy an invite!

Jumping the gun like ali did though with a public release, just creates more headaches for everyone involved. We are still a ways away from a fully working JB build, the best path IMO is to let the minds work on it. And if anyone wants to really jump into working on it with me and DD, you know how to get a hold of us. I've been taking a mental refresher since releasing 185, and over this next week hope to jump in and help Annex with the theme chooser project, then I'll be Jell-in full time until I get a stable base going on, but don't plan on releasing anything publically until its stable and functional.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

I ride with DD. I can wait for JB. This is no time to brick my vibe running a haphazard jb alpha build.








@ Br1cK'd

On the Sg3 and Tmob prices. I saw that wirefly and Target offer the 199 upgrade. Just curious if you had looked into that.


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> @ Br1cK'd
> 
> On the Sg3 and Tmob prices. I saw that wirefly and Target offer the 199 upgrade. Just curious if you had looked into that.


Reeeeeaaaaalllly. For the TMo flavor? I will have to look into that.

Edit - Good, no great find Lappy! Just went to target.com, added to cart, made sure it was an upgrade to my account, price due now (with two pack of cheap ass screen protectors), 209.98.

Damn the man!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Reeeeeaaaaalllly. For the TMo flavor? I will have to look into that.
> 
> Edit - Good, no great find Lappy! Just went to target.com, added to cart, made sure it was an upgrade to my account, price due now (with two pack of cheap ass screen protectors), 209.98.
> 
> Damn the man!
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Looks like I am joining the S3 partaaaay


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> I ride with DD. I can wait for JB. This is no time to brick my vibe running a haphazard jb alpha build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Br1cK'd
> 
> On the Sg3 and Tmob prices. I saw that wirefly and Target offer the 199 upgrade. Just curious if you had looked into that.


Hot dayummmm!!! I checked and it says I can get the $199 price. Now I just need to go to TMO and ask them why I can get it through Wirefly for $199 and they want almost double. Ima gonna browbeat the biotches til they gimme. I'm on a AYCE loyalty plan and I don't wanna lose that although it may not be an option.

I'm pulling the trigger I can get it for $199 I think....pretty sure....but I do love my Zen'd out Vibe....but...but...the S3 is just badass.


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> Hot dayummmm!!! I checked and it says I can get the $199 price. Now I just need to go to TMO and ask them why I can get it through Wirefly for $199 and they want almost double. Ima gonna browbeat the biotches til they gimme. I'm on a AYCE loyalty plan and I don't wanna lose that although it may not be an option.
> 
> I'm pulling the trigger I can get it for $199 I think....pretty sure....but I do love my Zen'd out Vibe....but...but...the S3 is just badass.


Let me know what they say man. I don't want to change my plan either, although what they have through target isn't far off from what I have now, I'd rather not change at all. I was thinking about calling target too and seeing if they could push it through without changes. Friday is payday, this is looking like something that might happen real soon.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Let me know what they say man. I don't want to change my plan either, although what they have through target isn't far off from what I have now, I'd rather not change at all.	I was thinking about calling target too and seeing if they could push it through without changes. Friday is payday, this is looking like something that might happen real soon.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


They wouldn't budge. I didn't ask for a supervisor though. They gave the spiel about that people like Wirefly and Target buy at wholesale and they can do what they want. I did tell them I thought it was ludicrous for them to charge $140 more for the same phone and they buy them at wholesale also so the argument was false equivalency. I may go try a store tomorrow and see what luck I have there. Might have a better chance face to face with a store manager who works off volume.

Edit: They tried to pitch me on moving to the new plan saying it wouldn't affect my upgrade but then I thought why would I do that because then they have my money and I lose my bargaining position. Was a decent deal, only $5 more than I pay now with a free month of service in Sept but then I'd be locked into getting the phone through them. I said...."aaahhhh...No thanks". LOL

Edit Part Deux: Yeah, payday is Friday for me from one job and a week from Wednesday for the other so I'll probably jump one way or the other within the next two weeks.


----------



## ddanc1984

Actually, at what I pay now or would pay under the new deal ($80), it's basically a wash if they throw in the 1 month free considering the 16GB model. It doesn't appear you can't get the 32GB model from Wirefly or Target. That's another $50 so that's really the net difference between getting the 32GB from TMO or it's essentially a wash getting it from TMO after the rebate card. Plus I think if you get it from TMO you can split the amount up over 6 months at no fee/interest.

Still going to try to see if I can get the phone for a better price at a store before I do anything else.

I'm getting the feevah!

Damn The Man!


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Actually, at what I pay now or would pay under the new deal ($80), it's basically a wash if they throw in the 1 month free considering the 16GB model. It doesn't appear you can't get the 32GB model from Wirefly or Target. That's another $50 so that's really the net difference between getting the 32GB from TMO or it's essentially a wash getting it from TMO after the rebate card. Plus I think if you get it from TMO you can split the amount up over 6 months at no fee/interest.
> 
> Still going to try to see if I can get the phone for a better price at a store before I do anything else.
> 
> I'm getting the feevah!
> 
> Damn The Man!


I'm not sure how it is there, but the tmo stores here in Hawaii don't carry the 32gb versions. The reps told me the 32gb was online-only.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## ddanc1984

@MP,

Thanks. I called a couple of the stores here and got the same thing.


----------



## ddanc1984

Question for those that have the SG3 already. Did you get the 16 or 32GB version? With the 32GB versions has anyone rooted and looked to see what the partition sizes are? Just wondering if the 32GB model would be less susceptible to the "out of space" error.


----------



## jaliscojorge

ddanc1984 said:


> Question for those that have the SG3 already. Did you get the 16 or 32GB version? With the 32GB versions has anyone rooted and looked to see what the partition sizes are? Just wondering if the 32GB model would be less susceptible to the "out of space" error.


I've not seen any "out of space" notifications so far on my 16gb. And I've been installing things left and right after rooting it yesterday.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## ddanc1984

jaliscojorge said:


> I've not seen any "out of space" notifications so far on my 16gb. And I've been installing things left and right after rooting it yesterday.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


Thanks.


----------



## xriderx66

New thread on JB by FE.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1775271

Theres still hope guys! 
Just hope no more spam/insults to the devs this time.


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Question for those that have the SG3 already. Did you get the 16 or 32GB version? With the 32GB versions has anyone rooted and looked to see what the partition sizes are? Just wondering if the 32GB model would be less susceptible to the "out of space" error.


I have 16gb version and have not had any out f space errors. I also have a Patriot c10 16gb sd card installed.

Note, I have not rooted yet, but probably will soon.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... Theres still hope guys!
> Just hope no more spam/insults to the devs this time.


Dream on, my friend. I applaud you & the others who asked others not to spam, ask for eta's, bla bla blah? Then only for it to happen again. It just takes one bad apple, then the flood gates open again. Ain't gonna happen on that side ... unless Oka1 closes all the JB threads that pop up. Lol.

Plus, that's about as likely as our SGS3's showing up in our mailboxes (postmarked from Tampa, FL). Sorry, dougie ... but, we'll still keep hope alive you get those Lotto digits right. Hehe.









Speaking of crap-side, there's like an influx of crap-side posts all throughout the Zen / Vibe threads lately. B, lappy, N00B, et all have been active scooping up the turd droppings, but it's just a really weird feel in the threads - ie. the "Vibe" is thrown off.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Speaking of crap-side, there's like an influx of crap-side posts all throughout the Zen / Vibe threads lately. B, lappy, N00B, et all have been active scooping up the turd droppings, but it's just a really weird feel in the threads - ie. the "Vibe" is thrown off.


My sentiments bro...been trying not to ignite some of these guys, but it's gettin more difficult to read some of these posts. B had to hammer some guy for spammin about stock blue theme updates. I even tried to warn him. There is a disturbance in the Zen mang... i ain't feelin it.


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> New thread on JB by FE.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1775271
> 
> Theres still hope guys!
> Just hope no more spam/insults to the devs this time.


My impatient Son just tried to flash this, Don't know what he did, but now I have to go rescue his softbricked Vibe. Time to see uncle Odin, and leave his overanxious a^& on froyo for awhile.


----------



## dougfresh

Woo hoo! I flashed JB C10 and it went without a hitch. Of course things are borked like RIL.. It's a good start!!


----------



## yosup

Anyone have a spare 200-grand lying around?

*Richard Branson confirms Virgin Galactic's first space tourism flight will launch next year with him on board*
http://www.engadget....pace-tourism-f/



> ... some 529 people have already signed up for the *$200,000 per person* rides into space ...


Whatever happened to stopping world hunger? Or, drop $200,000 to experience 5 minutes of weightlessness? Lol.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Anyone have a spare 200-grand lying around
> Whatever happened to stopping world hunger? Or, drop $200,000 to experience 5 minutes of weightlessness? Lol.


Lol we are trying to upgrade phones . Maybe i have 200.00 if they let me ride in the cargo bay

Update. Odin saved the sons vibe

sent from my mind


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> My sentiments bro...been trying not to ignite some of these guys, but it's gettin more difficult to read some of these posts. B had to hammer some guy for spammin about stock blue theme updates. I even tried to warn him. There is a disturbance in the Zen mang... i ain't feelin it.


*hearing the hum as the Zen Knights fire up their light sabers*


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> Woo hoo! I flashed JB C10 and it went without a hitch. Of course things are borked like RIL.. It's a good start!!


Dougie can you post a mirror for the cm 10 teaser? Download keeps failing

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

drjjones426 said:


> Dougie can you post a mirror for the cm 10 teaser? Download keeps failing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


 I even got my radio/modem and data working!! I'll try


----------



## xriderx66

drjjones426 said:


> Dougie can you post a mirror for the cm 10 teaser? Download keeps failing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


mirror by FE
Mirror: http://www.mediafire.com/?w6bu4wh58hjb50q


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> They wouldn't budge. I didn't ask for a supervisor though. They gave the spiel about that people like Wirefly and Target buy at wholesale and they can do what they want. I did tell them I thought it was ludicrous for them to charge $140 more for the same phone and they buy them at wholesale also so the argument was false equivalency. I may go try a store tomorrow and see what luck I have there. Might have a better chance face to face with a store manager who works off volume.
> 
> Edit: They tried to pitch me on moving to the new plan saying it wouldn't affect my upgrade but then I thought why would I do that because then they have my money and I lose my bargaining position. Was a decent deal, only $5 more than I pay now with a free month of service in Sept but then I'd be locked into getting the phone through them. I said...."aaahhhh...No thanks". LOL
> 
> Edit Part Deux: Yeah, payday is Friday for me from one job and a week from Wednesday for the other so I'll probably jump one way or the other within the next two weeks.


Lol, too damn good of a bargain with a boat load of no bargaining chip...

That's why i'm waiting. Too much hype that all carriers are still riding the wave. Plus I don't have the 600 yet, and hoping they go down later on. Sigh...

You rich guys.


----------



## drjjones426

A 2nd JB build has popped up at the brown side as well....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> A 2nd JB build has popped up at the brown side as well....


A lot of jelly beans dropping out the brown side, eh?


----------



## xriderx66

Trying out all the fixes from the 2nd JB build, and this is a 95% functional ROM.
No External SD/Camera

Thats pretty much the "major" bugs.


----------



## xriderx66

Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a mess right now.
My MIUI backup has all my contacts backed up, so its good from there, but If I go into any other ROM that uses Google SYNC only about 5 of my contacts get synced back. I checked my google contacts and thats the only # of contacts there. How can i make sure that google backs up all my contacts?


----------



## drjjones426

xriderx66 said:


> Trying out all the fixes from the 2nd JB build, and this is a 95% functional ROM.
> No External SD/Camera
> 
> Thats pretty much the "major" bugs.


I agree. Seems pretty fast too. I don't have a camera app to test that tho

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

An interesting article on the benefits of buying and Intl G3 http://www.xda-developers.com/android/using-the-international-galaxy-s-iii-on-us-gsm-carriers/


----------



## Big Dog KMc

quick question.
who here uses the RootzWiki Notification?
I have been using it all the time and had no problems until just recently.

Every other topic from here and the other side still works properly but this one topic seems to be broken for me.
I get the poster and typical header

Like this;

Big Dog KMc,
dougfresh has just posted a reply to a topic that you have subscribed to titled "[Off Topic] Welcome to the Zen Lounge - ( 目 * 海 * 禅

but none of the contents. It does this on both of my phones and my P.C.(gmail)

I have UN-subscribed and Re-Subscribed and still no good.

I wounder if the title change had something to do with it??
I seemed to start around that time.


----------



## dougfresh

I wasn't meeeeee!!! I swear!! Lol. Don't forget who most of us are.. Straight up Hackers and super proud Yeah. Big Dog , I rarely use my tapatalk apk cuz it's a mission. I rather fire up the browser. I'm going to like all your posts now so notification-village







jk


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> I wasn't meeeeee!!! I swear!! Lol. Don't forget who most of us are.. Straight up Hackers and super proud Yeah. Big Dog , I rarely use my tapatalk apk cuz it's a mission. I rather fire up the browser. I'm going to like all your posts now so notification-village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


It has nothing to do with tapatalk.

It is set through the browser at the top of any topic.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was on ICSZen.


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> quick question.
> who here uses the RootzWiki Notification?
> I have been using it all the time and had no problems until just recently.
> 
> Every other topic from here and the other side still works properly but this one topic seems to be broken for me.
> I get the poster and typical header
> 
> Like this;
> 
> Big Dog KMc,
> dougfresh has just posted a reply to a topic that you have subscribed to titled "[Off Topic] Welcome to the Zen Lounge - ( 目 * 海 * 禅
> 
> but none of the contents. It does this on both of my phones and my P.C.(gmail)
> 
> I have UN-subscribed and Re-Subscribed and still no good.
> 
> I wounder if the title change had something to do with it??
> I seemed to start around that time.


I have the same problem. I only noticed it yesterday,but cant tell you how long it has been going on on my browser since i have been using the rootz app primarily with no notifications.
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Hmm. I get all my nots on the top page whether its quotes, likes, or PMs.. Rework your not settings to see what's up. Been deep into JB for almost a day on the first build from FE and I'm impressed being v1... Zen Jelly should be a fairly smooth transition once Aopk drops


----------



## Woody

I can change the topic back if you want so that you can test, but I doubt that is it. I think it is more the actual address that is saved and used.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

I was just wondering if it is the special characters that woody uses in the title?

In my previous (1st) post about this problem, I noticed that the message stops in those characters.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was on ICSZen.


----------



## Woody

Try that and see if it works now.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Try that and see if it works now.


Yup that did it for me now its working perfectly. thanks woody.

I'm really surprised that nobody else had this problem.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was on ICSZen.


----------



## ddanc1984

Big Dog KMc said:


> quick question.
> who here uses the RootzWiki Notification?
> I have been using it all the time and had no problems until just recently.
> 
> Every other topic from here and the other side still works properly but this one topic seems to be broken for me.
> I get the poster and typical header
> 
> Like this;
> 
> Big Dog KMc,
> dougfresh has just posted a reply to a topic that you have subscribed to titled "[Off Topic] Welcome to the Zen Lounge - ( 目 * 海 * 禅
> 
> but none of the contents. It does this on both of my phones and my P.C.(gmail)
> 
> I have UN-subscribed and Re-Subscribed and still no good.
> 
> I wounder if the title change had something to do with it??
> I seemed to start around that time.


They just did an app update I think. I only set notify for PMs. Don't know why that would affect Gmail unless they made a change to the forum itself.

Edit: should have read on before posting...lol. I see the culprit was uncovered.
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Big Dog. I changed it again. Can you tell if it pushed to you or not? I am wondering if the chinese symbols messed with the HTML or the the browse script just freaked out.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Big Dog. I changed it again. Can you tell if it pushed to you or not? I am wondering if the chinese symbols messed with the HTML or the the browse script just freaked out.


I got that last message perfectly.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was on ICSZen.


----------



## Woody

Ok then.

Note to self - Don't put Chinese symbols in the OP title otherwise it screws this up.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Note to self - Don't put Chinese symbols in the OP title otherwise it screws this up.


Like I said, I'm surprised that no one else has this problem.

Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4 
Wishing it was on ICSZen.


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Like I said, I'm surprised that no one else has this problem.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S Chillin on ICS 4.0.4
> Wishing it was on ICSZen.


Maybe it was at a higher pitch so that only us dogs were affected 
sent from my mind


----------



## Big Dog KMc

lapdog01 said:


> Maybe it was at a higher pitch so that only us dogs were affected
> sent from my mind


I think it was my Korean Phones inability to understand Chinese.









Sent from My Vibrant on Ice Cream Zenwhich with a major BACON craving.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Maybe it got caught in the Great Firewall of China


----------



## xriderx66

hey guys, I'm on JB and I'm having the no space on data data. Never had it before

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

The Zen Full of Dollars made the front page again. I'm at work and can't download a screenshot but trust me, it's there.

Edit: And now it's gone.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> The Zen Full of Dollars made the front page again. I'm at work and can't download a screenshot but trust me, it's there.
> 
> Edit: And now it's gone.


From windows or your phone?

Sent from My Vibrant on Ice Cream Zenwhich with a major BACON craving.


----------



## Woody

Windows.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Windows.


Hit Print Screen key then paste it into a paint imaging program. Or if you have a more recent Windows, using the snipping tool.

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

He might be locked down by GPO to not allow screenshots (print screen), I had to lock down a DOD client with those settings once upon a time.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> He might be locked down by GPO to not allow screenshots (print screen), I had to lock down a DOD client with those settings once upon a time.


And as a study though not certified security professional I can tell you that's good policy in a lot of cases...lol. Along with not allowing copy to CD, flash etc.

I was looking at some pretty cool stuff awhile back. Redaction/unredaction of documents for viewing on the fly based on credentials. For example if you wanted to allow legal to see certain parts of a document and finance to see other parts, it could be done. The parts were unmasked in the view depending on the credentials presented. Slick stuff.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I don't know what got into me tonight, I've been over on the brown side actually offering good advice and in depth explanations on a couple topics.

Dammit, I must need some sleep or somethin!

@ddanc, That is pretty sick, was it sharepoint, a security level tied into office somehow, or the new generation of rd services, utilizing the cloud apps maybe? That is pretty impressive functionality though, no matter how they apply it.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> I don't know what got into me tonight, I've been over on the brown side actually offering good advice and in depth explanations on a couple topics.
> 
> Dammit, I must need some sleep or somethin!
> 
> @ddanc, That is pretty sick, was it sharepoint, a security level tied into office somehow, or the new generation of rd services, utilizing the cloud apps maybe? That is pretty impressive functionality though, no matter how they apply it.


 Master B join me in bashing all the noobs on the Brown Side lol. I've been sporadically sending Oka1 reports on n00b zombie Apocalypse sightings and they're almost instantaneously getting removed!! Mucho Bueno and Fun! Lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

oka1 is fuckin on it. I was talking to him to him today, catching up a little, he's asking me about the fires if I was ok. That guy always impressed me, we need us some oka1 over here!

It is crazy how many "use the toolbox" posts I've seen, like the dude with the growing partition, the toolbox ain't gonna do s#!+ for that. Its not the answer for everything, but it seems to be like noob crackbait.









EDIT - But I was constructive with my answer, I'm trying to do better at dealing with people, no matter how clueless.

OHHMMMMMMM


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> oka1 is fuckin on it. I was talking to him to him today, catching up a little, he's asking me about the fires if I was ok. That guy always impressed me, we need us some oka1 over here!
> 
> It is crazy how many "use the toolbox" posts I've seen, like the dude with the growing partition, the toolbox ain't gonna do s#!+ for that. Its not the answer for everything, but it seems to be like noob crackbait.


 Lol I've never used that! Ever. Yeah Oka and I had a large convo like 4 months ago and he's a great dude.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've never used that either, its helped a lot of people I'm sure, but its the equivalent of giving someone a fish, or teaching them to fish.

I got an extra pole you can use, you bring the beer.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> EDIT - But I was constructive with my answer, I'm trying to do better at dealing with people, no matter how clueless.
> 
> OHHMMMMMMM


Hehe! Let's just keep ya caffeinated!


----------



## Br1cK'd

But I even did good this morning before my coffee


----------



## dougfresh

Was was waiting for the B HAMMER to drop and cause a 8.8 magnitude EQ, no rant and I was unamused lollo. Your a nice guy brother, you don't have to change a single thing ##nohomo ;D off to go chase n00bs and flash v2 from FE Zen Jelly Pork and Beans ftw


----------



## ddanc1984

N00b crackbait. ROFLMAO

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I've never used that either, its helped a lot of people I'm sure, but its the equivalent of giving someone a fish, or teaching them to fish.
> 
> I got an extra pole you can use, you bring the beer.


Yeah...if you give them a fish they just want more fish. Give them a pole then they can fish AND drink beer!

Edit: I'm a big proponent of the drinking beer while fishing part.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Thanks for the nod on the brown side B. I just saw it this morning.

On the toolbox issue, I usually recommend it b/c it is an all in one stop-n-shop for the drivers, Odin and the 2.1 pit/tar files. Other than that, I have never used anything else it includes. But it is far easier than telling them to look for the Sammy drivers at Samsung.com, find the proper 2.1/2.2 files and then the many versions of Odin out there. In fact, I don't thing I even know what the other options in the toolbox are. I just open it to get to one of the versions of Odin I have on my PC.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Nah woodman, I wasn't referring to you dude. Some kid with like 7 posts to his credit last night was telling more than a couple to use it, to fix problems that it won't even touch.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I don't know what got into me tonight, I've been over on the brown side actually offering good advice and in depth explanations on a couple topics.
> 
> Dammit, I must need some sleep or somethin!
> 
> @ddanc, That is pretty sick, was it sharepoint, a security level tied into office somehow, or the new generation of rd services, utilizing the cloud apps maybe? That is pretty impressive functionality though, no matter how they apply it.


Going WAYYYY OT here...lol

No not SharePoint. It's part of the functionality of a product from CoreGuard http://www.coreguardsolutions.com/. The guy who runs/developed it is an ex spook.
Pretty cool stuff if you're into security and data encryption.

From some of your posts it sounds like you might have Admin responsibilities and if you deal with AD and file servers, there's a couple of products from Varonis that are slicker than snot. DatAdvantage for Windows will scan AD and your Windows filers and show you permisison vulnerabilites (like the default Everyone problem in Windows privileges) in one screen with drill down capabilities and you can sandbox any changes you make and it will tell you what the results of changing those permissions will be. It also learns data access patterns based on user and user/group activity (mathematical caluculations based on clustering and sparse matrix math...spin that propeller!) and after about 60 days is 99.5% accurate at recommending what privileges for what users or groups should be removed and then you can go through the sandboxing process to make sure those changes won't bork up access and realiging group membership where required before committing the changes to AD. Great tool for cleaning up an enterprise that's let permissions go to hell. They have similar products for SharePoint, Exchange and Unix/Linux filers. Automating reporting for things like SOX audits is easy. It's also great for those times when someone gets axed and you have to revoke their privileges....takes days doing it manually if you have to drill down into every directory and file they've ever been granted access to. Reporting capabilities are pretty slick too. You can set up reports to be delivered to certain people via email say every Monday at 8:00am or placed in a reporting directory so people with access can pull it down or whatever. Totally customizable.
The adjunct product is DataPrivilege and it automates request for file system access. Say you have a contractor coming in for 4 weeks. Normally in most situations the boss says give them full access for whatever and it never gets revoked and the admin just runs off and sets permissions. With DataPrivilege, they fill out a web form and let's say they put down they're doing a financial audit but they put down they request full access for 6 weeks. Based on how the process for requests to the Financial directories was set up in the system (all user customizable) it can require one signoff, or multiple signoffs AND any one of the authorizers can conditionally approve it i.e. Nah you don't need full access for 6 weeks, you only need access to Financial directories for 4 weeks. Once approvals are done, the necessary changes to AD and permissions for that person on the filers are established by the system...the admin doesn't have to touch it. Even better once the 4 weeks have expired, the permissions are automatically revoked. (Yeah...I've pitched this before...can you tell?)


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks ddanc, I'm going to have to look into the DatAdvantage, have a DOD client now who has a carry over group from SBS hanging on, but if we remove that then we do foresee having file access issues due to the nature of their existing setup when we inherited the contract and transitioned them to full blown server.

Its a headache for sure, but this could be a very valuable tool for us in this instance.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Thanks ddanc, I'm going to have to look into the DatAdvantage, have a DOD client now who has a carry over group from SBS hanging on, but if we remove that then we do foresee having file access issues due to the nature of their existing setup when we inherited the contract and transitioned them to full blown server.
> 
> Its a headache for sure, but this could be a very valuable tool for us in this instance.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


I still know a lot of guys there and could hook you up with one of them for a web demo or I think I still have the demo (serveral versions back but you would get the general idea) and could probably do a webex and show you what it does and if it looks like something you'd want to pursue I can see if I can locate the right guys to hook you up. If it's a DOD client that would probably fall under their fed group. I'm gonna see if I can find the old demo stuff.


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> I still know a lot of guys there and could hook you up with one of them for a web demo or I think I still have the demo (serveral versions back but you would get the general idea) and could probably do a webex and show you what it does and if it looks like something you'd want to pursue I can see if I can locate the right guys to hook you up. If it's a DOD client that would probably fall under their fed group. I'm gonna see if I can find the old demo stuff.


Thanks man. I'm in court today, as a witness, and the trial is set to start soon, next hour or so. I'll be back in the office tomorrow afternoon after a trip to Denver for a different client. I would definitely dig looking a the demo once I do get back in the office.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

It was the one-armed man, your honor. There must have been a second shooter on the grassy knoll.

We had all the court puns going when I was in jury duty a few weeks ago. I even downloaded the Law & Order doink, slink
It was a heavy case so we tried to make the atmosphere lite when we could.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> It was the one-armed man, your honor. There must have been a second shooter on the grassy knoll.
> 
> We had all the court puns going when I was in jury duty a few weeks ago. I even downloaded the Law & Order doink, slink
> It was a heavy case so we tried to make the atmosphere lite when we could.


I was always partial to "Your honor' , I believe in the death penalty for parking violations and putting on makeup while driving."

They never seem to want to keep me....strange..

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Rider, I'm sorry for everything I have ever said about you.


----------



## mr_psycho

Hey B. Any sightings of that 6 foot lizard loose in Colorado Springs? lol

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

mr_psycho said:


> Hey B. Any sightings of that 6 foot lizard loose in Colorado Springs? lol
> 
> MP


That's actually in Woodland Park, so up the Ute Pass a few miles, on the other side of the burn scar. Its a shame it got loose, if they don't find it, it will never survive the winter.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Rider, I'm sorry for everything I have ever said about you.
> View attachment 28494


I told you guys it's a normal thing!









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> That's actually in Woodland Park, so up the Ute Pass a few miles, on the other side of the burn scar. Its a shame it got loose, if they don't find it, it will never survive the winter.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


We used to have a 5.5 foot iguana. He used to ride in the back window of our car on road trips. Was funny as hell to watch peoples reaction as they passed then slowed down to do a double-take...lol. Was even funnier when he crawled into the front seat in my lap and then stuck his upper body on the steering wheel with his front claws on the wheel and his head looking out the windshield.....man did that get looks at the travel stop....LMAO.


----------



## ddanc1984

Hey MP and Jalico....I haven't seen the S3 yet and the specs are hard to guess just how much bigger and heavier it is. Also have either of you tried wifi hotspot with it yet....assuming you are both on TMO. If so does it work well?


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> That's actually in Woodland Park, so up the Ute Pass a few miles, on the other side of the burn scar. Its a shame it got loose, if they don't find it, it will never survive the winter.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Yeah. Go scout it out and if you catch it, send it to me. lol

MP


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Rider, I'm sorry for everything I have ever said about you.
> View attachment 28494


I've been telling this to my girlfriend for years!! Finally an article to substantiate my claim! Thanks woody

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

If it is printed, then it must be true.


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> Hey MP and Jalico....I haven't seen the S3 yet and the specs are hard to guess just how much bigger and heavier it is. Also have either of you tried wifi hotspot with it yet....assuming you are both on TMO. If so does it work well?


I have not tried the WiFi hotspot feature, yet. On a Samsung ROM, this feature costs money, right?

Weight wise it feels light. Size is not much bigger than the Vibrant. I thought it was going to be a lot bigger, but only the Note is really huge. Pretty much all the "normal" phones are now this size (eg. SGS2, GNex, SGS3, HTC One, etc). The phone is pretty slick (ie. slippery), so you might want to get a case for it. Otherwise, it feels pretty nice in the hand.

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> If it is printed, then it must be true.


One thing I've learned is if you look long and hard enough, you will find research or information to substantiate ANY claim, no matter how outlandish or bizarre. lol

Yeah, I said the words... Long and hard. lol

MP


----------



## ddanc1984

mr_psycho said:


> One thing I've learned is if you look long and hard enough, you will find research or information to substantiate ANY claim, no matter how outlandish or bizarre. lol
> 
> Yeah, I said the words... Long and hard. lol
> 
> MP


I shed a tear when I found an article that said beer was as good for your heart as red wine. I like vino too..but beer was now classified in my thinking as ' health food. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

mr_psycho said:


> I have not tried the WiFi hotspot feature, yet. On a Samsung ROM, this feature costs money, right?
> 
> Weight wise it feels light. Size is not much bigger than the Vibrant. I thought it was going to be a lot bigger, but only the Note is really huge. Pretty much all the "normal" phones are now this size (eg. SGS2, GNex, SGS3, HTC One, etc). The phone is pretty slick (ie. slippery), so you might want to get a case for it. Otherwise, it feels pretty nice in the hand.
> 
> MP


Maybe this is a way around that? http://androidcommunity.com/clockworkmod-tether-gives-root-free-tethering-access-for-all-20120102/


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> I shed a tear when I found an article that said beer was as good for your heart as red wine. I like vino too..but beer was now classified in my thinking as ' health food.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah if you drink beer like twice a week... not twice a day

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> Yeah if you drink beer like twice a week... not twice a day
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Aw man X...you're f**king up my Chi here dude! LOL


----------



## ndwgs

Ok, change topic.... LOL (here I go again! OPEN UP SHOP!)

Today, I had the pleasure of seeing MJ, (Micheal Jordan, the Basketball player?) in Park City.

I didn't get to take pics, because it wasn't allowed. Due to, probably I was an actual contractor for him and he's a customer? Well, Geneva Rock was contracted by my company to pour concrete on his property at Park City Resort, Utah. This was early Sunday, when I did the work.

Monday, I was told that the company I work for has been paid commission for the work, and I was told that there's a note from the man himself that he is pleased at what we did. Credit due to Geneva Rock anyway. They did that grunt work. I did the conducting/papers/deals in the bid.

Seriously, i didn't know what bid I got anyway. All I knew is, it's a high profile personnel, and looking for a low bid on a contract.

Well, today, I was at the Salt Lake International Airport, by the Private Area of the Airport.

Next to the Salt Lake City Community College apron, parking pad, there's this privately own jet, blue, and had a symbol of "Air Jordan". I was like, "Oh cool, awesome." Well, an hour past, and there was some kind of paparrazzi cars, about two to three, awaiting on the parking pad, with cameras. I was like..."Oh ok, must be some important person." My boss emails me on my work cell, a Crack Berry, and says, "Dude, i found out who you just won us that big contract. You just did services for Micheal Jordan's property." I was like, "Whhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa child please, Hold On Playa, ya mean to say, I had the Sultan of Air under my nose, and I didn't know about it?" (well, not really like that, I replied professionally, of course. Luh me mah job yo.)

It dawn on me... wait a sec. Blue jet with Air symbol...

And I didn't know they loaded the passenger already, and already in the tarmac for take off... F*****CCCC****, it's Jordan's PLANE!!!

Ran to the nearest I could possibly be, on the flight line... By Taxiway G (Golf). I saw the plane on the North side of the runway, prepped to take off. Damn! Took out my vibes (because i use my GNex only on office business part, but when I'm out on a job, i have the Vibes), and waited until it took off...

Here's the actual pic, when it jetted down the runway....

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/18663670/IMG_20120717_100906.jpg

Notice the military boys that's working in the background was also onlooking to the plane taking off. I guess they saw the commotion on the other side of the Pad and knew it was MJ.

Here's the close up view.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/18663670/IMG_20120717_100906-1.jpg

It's not as clear, because I was far, maybe if i had realized, I would've gotten a better pic.

I found out from my colleague that his "toy" was personalized of North Carolina Blue, with his Air Jordan symbol on the Tail. I got in the office, and I had to google this shit up.

Lo and Behold:

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/slideshow/luxury-travel-million-mobile-home-3101732

Scroll to the fourth pic on the above link, that's what I saw.

And here's another from Yahoo Sports:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/michael-jordans-personalized-private-plane?urn=nba,wp9151

I so have wished I took a pic of the Jet's Registration Aviation number. And I do remember that it was N236MJ. The links above confirms that what I saw in SLC and what my boss has told me, is that MJ was just here to inspect the project that me and my team did.

Absofuckinglutely WOW.

It's like this:

It goes down in Nate Dawg's history, that Micheal Jordan was an actual customer to whom I work for. AWESOME.

Ok, the end.

LOL

Oh, found this on boobtube, err, YouTube:


----------



## ddanc1984

And I thought it was cool to get my picture taken with the Mavs NBA trophy last year....lol.


----------



## robertd0619

Custom tail number. N236MJ. Pretty sweet.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

thanks to ndwgs.. I feel like a tool.


----------



## dougfresh

I love this article http://m.engadget.com/2012/07/18/uk-judge-forces-apple-samsung-tablet-not-ipad-copy/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## Woody

So, I have been looking around and maybe I am just not seeing it correctly or am headed in the wrong direction, but where can you get an unlocked or even international version of the SGS3? I looked at TMo and they don't even have an option to purchase off contract. I mean the price it there but usually you can tick the "No Contract" and the price reverts to full retail. There are a crap load of them on Ebay, but F-that right now. I see people with pictures of 50 in a box and wonder what truck those fell out of.

My contract doesn't end until November but if I get an unlocked one, who cares when it ends and my carrier just got the One S. Cincinnati Bell Wireless is like that. They get all the TMo phones waayy after they have been out already. That is how I got my Vibrant actually. I even used my fingernail and scraped off the CBW insignia to reveal the T-Mobile on top. I suppose I could wait until November and see if CBW gets the SGS3 but by then I'll be like the little fat kid that gets picked last in dodgeball wondering where everyone went. It'll be just me and Eddychecker in here by Halloween. Single tear is starting to form right now.

Anyone know where to get these both US and International versions unlocked/retail (from a legit source)?


----------



## ndwgs

robertd0619 said:


> thanks to ndwgs.. I feel like a tool.


LOL

Ridah, no worries mang, I was just lucky. We all do get that. I just happen to be at the right moment.

Besides, You have the tool. Towels are a must!

#justsayin


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> So, I have been looking around and maybe I am just not seeing it correctly or am headed in the wrong direction, but where can you get an unlocked or even international version of the SGS3? I looked at TMo and they don't even have an option to purchase off contract. I mean the price it there but usually you can tick the "No Contract" and the price reverts to full retail. There are a crap load of them on Ebay, but F-that right now. I see people with pictures of 50 in a box and wonder what truck those fell out of.
> 
> My contract doesn't end until November but if I get an unlocked one, who cares when it ends and my carrier just got the One S. Cincinnati Bell Wireless is like that. They get all the TMo phones waayy after they have been out already. That is how I got my Vibrant actually. I even used my fingernail and scraped off the CBW insignia to reveal the T-Mobile on top. I suppose I could wait until November and see if CBW gets the SGS3 but by then I'll be like the little fat kid that gets picked last in dodgeball wondering where everyone went. It'll be just me and Eddychecker in here by Halloween. Single tear is starting to form right now.
> 
> Anyone know where to get these both US and International versions unlocked/retail (from a legit source)?


 Woody Negri Electronics is trusted , just took a glance and there're a bit expensive http://negrielectronics.com/ I went to a TMO kiosk at a mall and it seemed like there $600 is the price but you have to leave with some sort of plan . They have a $50 ,500 minutes ,unlimited text and unlimited 2GB high speed data for example edit :that's a pay as you go , no contact


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Woody Negri Electronics is trusted , just took a glance and there're a bit expensive http://negrielectronics.com/ I went to a TMO kiosk at a mall and it seemed like there $600 is the price but you have to leave with some sort of plan . They have a $50 ,500 minutes ,unlimited text and unlimited 2GB high speed data for example edit :that's a pay as you go , no contact


They're not much more expensive but the quad cores only come with 1GB RAM while the domestic dual-cores come with 2GB so sounds like from a speed standpoint it's probably a wash. No?

My real dilemma is one of amount of funds I can bear to part with now versus waiting until I can sock away enough to buy the phone outright and try the non-contract route. I could go through Wirefly and reup for 2 years and get the phone for $199 (16GB) or get the 32GB version from TMO for $379 and pay it out over 6 months interest free and get a free month of service...the net being the phone's end cost is $299 and I can swallow the extra payment plan on top of my bill easier than I can lay out $379 cash but laying out $199 to Wirefly makes more sense in the end. What's a brotha to do...DAMN The Man!


----------



## dougfresh

Quad-Cores are faster , but you kinda get alienated from your US compadres.. Support will come from some dude in Egypt or something with a turban head!! No disrespect Xrider


----------



## Woody

I'm with you Ddanc. I can't shell out the whole amount now. I have such a great plan with CBW that I'm not really willing to leave it right now. So it would be get unlocked and stay on CBW or get another phone entirely, none of which makes me pants grow. I'm not planning on pulling the trigger right now anyways, but I guess I'll have to start putting away my lunch money until I get 6-bills. I just had no idea where to get one retail without some sort of stipulation like what Doug said.


----------



## mr_psycho

ddanc1984 said:


> They're not much more expensive but the quad cores only come with 1GB RAM while the domestic dual-cores come with 2GB so sounds like from a speed standpoint it's probably a wash. No?
> 
> My real dilemma is one of amount of funds I can bear to part with now versus waiting until I can sock away enough to buy the phone outright and try the non-contract route. I could go through Wirefly and reup for 2 years and get the phone for $199 (16GB) or get the 32GB version from TMO for $379 and pay it out over 6 months interest free and get a free month of service...the net being the phone's end cost is $299 and I can swallow the extra payment plan on top of my bill easier than I can lay out $379 cash but laying out $199 to Wirefly makes more sense in the end. What's a brotha to do...DAMN The Man!


Not to throw gasoline on your fire, but in Korea (mostly), there's a variant of the International SGS3 that has a quad-core CPU AND 2 GB of RAM. lol

MP

EDIT:

In all honestly, you're not really gonna need the quad-core CPU.

In fact, I'm not sure what Samsung did to the stock kernel, but it seems top-off at 1026 MHz, never reaching the higher frequencies up to 1512 MHz. And unless you turn on the CPU power saving feature, it won't utilize the lower frequencies down to 384 MHz, either.

With CPU Power Saving, my CPU range goes from 384 - 1026, plus deep sleep. Without the power saving, it's fixed on 1026 or deep sleep. Maybe one of the custom stock kernels by Faux123 or Roman will unlock the CPU functionality more.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Behold MY next Victim








Wendys Baconator


----------



## manus ferrera

Alright guys I want some movie recommendations. So let me know your favorite and/or best movie and maybe a little explanation of why.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

@ZenSG3Crue
How's GPS working for the lucky few rockin SGS3's? I hope it's bang-bang get-it-get-some, so we don't end up with the consecutive pages of "why does gps suck" in the future Zen SG3 thread. #HopeSpringsEternal


----------



## mr_psycho

manus ferrera said:


> Alright guys I want some movie recommendations. So let me know your favorite and/or best movie and maybe a little explanation of why.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Serenity. Why? Joss freakin' Whedon!

Amazon Women On The Moon. Why? Funny! Besides, who else would have the coconuts to recommend this?

Lord of the Rings Trilogy. Why? J.R.R. FREAKIN' TOLKIEN!!! Accept no substitutes. Yes I'm talking about the fake Harry Pooper garbage.

Army of Darkness, My Name Is Khan, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Scott Pilgrim vs the World, Kick-Ass...

Bah. Too many to list.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> @ZenSG3Crue
> How's GPS working for the lucky few rockin SGS3's? I hope it's bang-bang get-it-get-some, so we don't end up with the consecutive pages of "why does gps suck" in the future Zen SG3 thread. #HopeSpringsEternal


It's okay. It locks faster, but not instantly. Better than Vibrant, but I still don't use it. lol

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> Alright guys I want some movie recommendations. So let me know your favorite and/or best movie and maybe a little explanation of why.


What's your particular genre of choice? May help trim down the scope a bit.

One of my fav's is "The Hunt For Red October." I went with a friend to visit his uncle, and he just happened to install a brand new projection screen tv and surround sound system (ie. this was a bit back in the day when most people were happy with tube tv's and rabbit ear antenna's).

To this day, there's one particular scene that sticks with me. When Rameus asks Vascilly for a ping: "One ping only, please." Then it felt like that single ping torpedo'd right at me and banged right on thru me. That sound system was amazing.

On a side note ...
I can never stand watching a movie on the silver screen when they only turn on those crappy ass front speakers. Can't stand that. You gots'ta turn dat sheit up!!! It's just silly when you get that nice THX sampler during the previews (ooh-aah), then the volume decibal level gets cranked way the frick down. The last time I left a movie theater completely satisfied was probably watching Raiders Of The Lost Ark at the Mann Chinese Theaters in LA-la-land. That was my first taste of a rockin' sound system that literally made my seat shake & rumble!! Good times, man.


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> It's okay. It locks faster, but not instantly. Better than Vibrant, but I still don't use it. lol
> MP


It was more rhetorical, but thanks for playing. Hehe. 

( something to look fwd to )

Btw, MP ... can't wait until you Unleash The subZero Kraken on that bad boy. Should be fun trying to push that thing to its limits.


----------



## dougfresh

Something about the warranty I suppose lol, you have to root to modify cpu and bus speeds ..although I read somewhere recently that it won't... I'll dig it up


----------



## yosup

dougie, you still bashing n00bz on the crapola-side? No catch-n-release. Just go straight to catch-n-report. 

Btw ... you & X still runnin JB? How's da Schweddy Nutter Butter? Does it Drip It ... Drip It Real Good?


----------



## dougfresh

What's up Yo!!! Neah, I got tired of fix after fix and headaches. Would work nicely for hours when no more sound and after reboot,SU would take about 7-10 to initialize which us power users absolutely need off the lick. Let those n00bs help themselves, I'm done!!! "My G. Now" is not working,my SU is not working,although the fix was posted 4 replies back.Mang it's hard to look at lol


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ddanc1984, the weight is probably about the same. And it doesn't feel to big. But it's noticeable when you pick up the vibrant. I already rooted and have WiFi tether working. Never tried the hotspot. 
Oh and the gps for me has been very good. Not instantly like MP said but locked in about 4 to 8 seconds at the most for me.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## dougfresh

Here's a quote from a dude with 5000 posts lols : Sorry for repeating the question over and over again guys, but the problem I'm having seems to get annoying every single day. Firstly, I cannot use any type of adblocker, it says there is no partition/not enough space left in /data/data Now on RootExplorer, in System/App I am unable to mount R/W, meaning I can't do any of the normal renaming/moving of apks.

I tried the Devil config app that doug suggested, and the data fix from there did not work. Any other ideas?
Yes wrap your phone in aluminum foil and throw it i a brick oven hihi


----------



## dougfresh

Here's that "warranty is not void article and video"which MP could relate to. Brown-Side stuff http://www.xda-developers.com/xda-tv-2/your-warranty-is-not-void-xda-tv/


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> ... And it doesn't feel to big. But it's noticeable when you pick up the vibrant ...


Jorge, how's it feel in-the-pocket? Nothing too different? Or more like you popped an entire sheet of ExtenZZZe?









Anything that didn't particularly meet your expectations (straight out of the box)? Of course, keeping in mind this is a stock phone (and yet to be Zen'd).


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> Jorge, how's it feel in-the-pocket? Nothing too different? Or more like you popped an entire sheet of ExtenZZZe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that didn't particularly meet your expectations (straight out of the box)? Of course, keeping in mind this is a stock phone (and yet to be Zen'd).


Mostly feels nice in the pocket. Except for the constant boner this thing gives. : lol:

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> Mostly feels nice in the pocket. Except for the constant boner this thing gives. : lol:
> MP


LOL!!! I guess ExtenZe not required then. Too funny.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Here's a quote from a dude with 5000 posts lols ...


5,000 posts, eh? Damn. I don't even think he's spunked that many times. Then again ... maybe he has.









( btw, nice resurrection of "The Photo" ... lol )


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> 5,000 posts, eh? Damn. I don't even think he's spunked that many times. Then again ... maybe he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( btw, nice resurrection of "The Photo" ... lol )


Yeah Xrider probably has ! I subtlety gave everyone a hint with his girls pic hehe


----------



## mr_psycho

yosup said:


> It was more rhetorical, but thanks for playing. Hehe.
> 
> ( something to look fwd to )
> 
> Btw, MP ... can't wait until you Unleash The subZero Kraken on that bad boy. Should be fun trying to push that thing to its limits.


Gonna be awhile, unfortunately. Gonna try not to do anything until Samsung's official JB is released later this year. Need a break.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... when you have that much mula, i guess you can bend the FAA into making your Aviation Tail number customized to your liking ...


(Wuddup, jigga. Kudos on bringin home that MJ bacon.)

Maybe Drew Brees can afford his own vanity tail digits ... or in 5 years after he's bagged that $100 MIL!!! Not a bad payday in your NFL 3-trees. Instead of riding off into the sunset, he's ridin' dirty on that rainbow straight to that pot of gold. He's a good dude though, so I can dig it.

I luv Jeremy Lin ... but $25 MIL? $15 MIL in year 3! Good thing he was reluctant to find an apartment in NYC when he made the team. I don't think there's a state income tax in TX either, so that's more jing-a-ling-a-ling in his pocket. All those pre-game prayers answered. Another good dude.

@d'fresh
Dude, I knew about the Ray Allen deal, but somehow the Rashard Lewis deal slipped passed me. Lol. Day-amn!! The rich get richer. Sheesh. All they need now is Dwight Howard to jump on the bandwagon!! Haha. I got nuthin but luv & respect for my man Pat Riley. (The 80's Lakers is my all-time fav team)


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yeah Xrider probably has ! I subtlety gave everyone a hint with his girls pic hehe


HAHAHA ... my bro. That's good sheit, mang. That pic will forever be tied to X. Fuh-evuh-evuh? Fuh-realz.


----------



## Woody

Yosup, I was going to send a "Calling all cars" out for you if you didn't post here soon. Hope all is well and we're glad you are back.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> HAHAHA ... my bro. That's good sheit, mang. That pic will forever be tied to X. Fuh-evuh-evuh? Fuh-realz.


I finally though I had gotten rid of that picture but somehow you give it.... I truly hate you Doug









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

yosup said:


> Jorge, how's it feel in-the-pocket? Nothing too different? Or more like you popped an entire sheet of ExtenZZZe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that didn't particularly meet your expectations (straight out of the box)? Of course, keeping in mind this is a stock phone (and yet to be Zen'd).


I actually feel that it's more comfortable in the pocket than my vibrant. Vibrant would constantly turn on its side and i had to keep putting it upright. Unless your a skinny jeans type of guy it won't pose a problem for the pocket. And after rooting it i can honestly say the only complaint is the lack of Zen. It surprises me how well it runs on a stock rom.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## ddanc1984

Man, I know I hate it too when this happens to me...

http://blog.sfgate.com/stew/2012/07/17/man-with-worlds-biggest-penis-stopped-at-sfo-security/


----------



## Woody

I told them it was my Vibrant but they didn't believe me.


> "It was probably harder on them than it was on me," Falcon said.


^^^^Hilarious ending to that story.


----------



## Woody

Ahh, the sense of entitlement. This post got this guy perma-banned on the brownside.

Warning!!! Must be over 18 (jk), but there is racial slurs, offensive material towards women and overall douche-baggery. This is not meant to make anyone mad, but rather show how different things are over there outside of the Vibrant fora.

I was able to copy the post and put it in an email to myself and then found another one too.

Well the BB code wouldn't let me do the show/hide thing but if you want to see it just shoot me a PM.


----------



## dougfresh

Hook it up Woody! Gtalk or here. I love to see drama!


----------



## Woody

Incoming on here. I'm at work, so no GTalk right now.

You too DDanc.
Here comes one to Big Dog.
Yours is incoming too B.
N00B, you might be too young to read this one. jk. Here it comes.
Sent one to Yosup as a pre-emptive strike before he asked. (Hope he is ok. Not been posting too much lately. Maybe vacation?)


----------



## ddanc1984

Me too Woody. I always like trainwrecks and drama when I'm not involved or affected...lol


----------



## dougfresh

Lol!!!! That dude is off his rocker!! He will never have balls to say something like that to a person face-to-face. They act tough behind a keyboard and a screen


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'll take a link to it


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Lol!!!! That dude is off his rocker!! He will never have balls to say something like that to a person face-to-face. They act tough behind a keyboard and a screen


Pretty much what I said.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey Wood, could I get a PM too?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Lol!!!! That dude is off his rocker!! He will never have balls to say something like that to a person face-to-face. They act tough behind a keyboard and a screen


Not only that, but the guy typed half of it with caps lock on! Was it really necessary for him to scream that horrid message?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

WhaT ARe yOU TALkinG aBOUT Man? MY CAPs LoCk Isn'T On ANd i Am ScreAMINg At mY KeyBOard aS LOud AS i cAN.

I won't be on until later on tonight but if anyone wants that post, just look at my post above and those guys already have it.

We don't need that rif-raf over here, whether it be Zen threads or Rootz proper.


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> Gonna be awhile, unfortunately. Gonna try not to do anything until Samsung's official JB is released later this year. Need a break.
> 
> MP
> 
> Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


Agreed. Yeah, take that break. I've been hearing on the AOKP side that JB for the GNex is "special". That's probably why Roman and them wanted a break as well. It'll take a massive time to perfect Project Buttah and the Scheddy Nuttah Buttah. I'd rather them perfect it and less bugs than half @ss sheit&#8230;.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> I finally though I had gotten rid of that picture but somehow you give it.... I truly hate you Doug
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Ouch.

Anywho, you guys watch "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" back in the days? (damn, I'm old, hehehe)

For Y'all's pleasure.... hahahaha


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lol!!!! That dude is off his rocker!! He will never have balls to say something like that to a person face-to-face. They act tough behind a keyboard and a screen


Hit lappy one time fresh
sent from my mind


----------



## mr_psycho

ndwgs said:


> Agreed. Yeah, take that break. I've been hearing on the AOKP side that JB for the GNex is "special". That's probably why Roman and them wanted a break as well. It'll take a massive time to perfect Project Buttah and the Scheddy Nuttah Buttah. I'd rather them perfect it and less bugs than half @ss sheit&#8230;.


That's what I'm hoping for. Quality, and not a first-to-the-market mentality.

MP


----------



## ndwgs

I luh me some seafood... fake or not

Then wrap BACON on it????

I could die HApPyyY!!!










Sent from my Vibrater


----------



## ndwgs

mr_psycho said:


> *Hey Dudes! PLEASE send any donations you may have in mind for me straight to Br1ck'd for his S3.*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for. Quality, and not a first-to-the-market mentality.
> 
> MP


MP... this is the reason why I luh me dis team. Quality. That goes to anything. Job. Life. And S3. Lol

Sent from my Vibrater


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Sent one to Yosup as a pre-emptive strike before he asked. (Hope he is ok. Not been posting too much lately. Maybe vacation?)


Woodman ... as always, thanks for the thoughts and the hookup, brother. You're a good man, Charlie Brown.









I'd been lurking and skimming posts when I could, but life just got a little "busy" is all. It feels quite odd though to go through a day without popping into the Zen Lounge. Even if I miss the main Zen and subZero threads, something about missing the Zen Lounge shenanigans always leaves me wanting. I always needs my fix!!

As for the APB, for a while there I thought we had to issue one for lappy, but he's popping in when he can it seems. Lol. He's probably busy balancing his checkbook (and drinking heavily while doing so) trying to figure out where all his money is going. Mo Money, Mo Problems. It's a good kinda pain, though, my man. Definitely worth it to keep the women in the household happy.

Sometimes it's a dog-eat-dog-world, and you're wearing bacon-flavored Milk Bone underwear!!









@BigDog
I, too, was using those email notifications and had issues with the Chinese characters. By the time I made time to chime in on the issue, you guys had already figured it out. Lol.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... He will never have balls to say something like that to a person face-to-face. They act tough behind a keyboard and a screen


Unbelievable. Dougie hit it right on the nose. The internet makes it way too easy for this kinda shit to happen. I still don't understand (in this day & age) to make those kind of blatant racial slurs. If he'd shown up here (or in any of the Zen threads), we got way too much IT / brain power to not be able to track his ass down. Unbelievable, dude.

All'z I can say to that is thank God for "Greener Pastures"!!!! This place is a haven in my book. Hopefully we can keep rockin' it that way.


----------



## ddanc1984

Okay I think I bricked my phone. I finally decided to futz around and try the hardware fix for the GPS. So I got the back off, bent the tab a little and put everything back. Now the screen never comes on and I get no indication other than the soft keys at the bottom light up when touched. PC knows there's something on the USB but I never see the cards (wouldn't expect to) and I don't get the charging indicator when after I do a battery pull and plug in the USB to the PC.

Two buttons to download don't work or at least I can't tell if it does because I have no screen.

Any ideas? I've checked to make sure all the contacts look good and the phone is back together with no missing parts...lol.

Signed

"Dead in the water because I'm stoopid"


----------



## yosup

Oh no ... damn, ddanc. I hope someone here can give some advice. With my butterfingers, I would've been lucky to get the cover back on right. I can't offer any help, but I'll be pulling for you, bro.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> I luh me some seafood... fake or not
> Then wrap BACON on it????
> I could die HApPyyY!!!


Succulent scallops wrapped in crispy shimmering bacon. Food orgasm guaranteed.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> DUDE! I didn't know you a Lakeshow 80's fave! MEEH TOOH. Bruh, I grew up on that era. I was born a Laker. Mah era. And if some of y'all are hater&#8230;. Well&#8230;


In part of my youth, I grew up in the hood (near Pico Blvd & Norton Ave). Not quite Compton, but I was plenty exposed to the dark side of LA.

Witnessed my first gun-shooting as a young buck. A car was being chased by a police cruizer, when the guy turned into our street. Banked off the curb and blew out his own tire. Then, he got out of his car and started blasting at the cops. He was put down immediately (not even 50 yards in front me). Needless to say, quite traumatic to have it all unfold right in front of my eyes.

Another time, I was watching tv and happend to look over into the dining room ... then seeing a gun pointed right at me. The guy didn't say a word and just stared. He was waiting for his partner to finish up scavenging from my parents' room in the back of the house. The whole time I was so damn nervous my grandmother, who was taking a nap in her room, would wake up and walk right into this. That was really nerve wracking, but somehow I didn't give away that another person was in the house. I just stayed frozen. After a long & nervous stare down, the guy with the gun slowly backed away ... and off they went. They didn't take any of the large items. Just some of my mom's jewelry. Considering all her purses were thrown all over the room, they were probably looking for cash and liquid items.

Not a whole lot I miss about LA. Not going to bed to the sound of helicopters roaming the night skies. Not the brutal traffic. Not that nasty smog. But, damn, I miss the FOOD there. Everything ... but esp. the best Korean food this side of the Orient. NYC is a close second. I do miss the ocean though. Something about a wide open beach front and that salt water smell blasting at you ... luh dat sheit, mang. I also miss San Diego (and all the beaches & beeches) and the Bay Area as well.

As a kid, I grew up watching Fernando Valenzuela waddle his way to the mound then throw those k's to perfection. Was an avid Rams fan watching Dickerson juke everything in sight and bulldoze his way through piles of grown men. My favorite sport at the time was hoops tho. The 80's Lakers was just too damn compelling not to like. I was enthralled with Show Time, the insane fast breaks & Magic's no-look passes, Kareem arc'ing those majestic Sky Hooks (esp. over Robert Parrish), Byron Scott pulling up in the corner for those dimes, Michael Cooper and those knee-high white socks, James Worthy skyin' his arm-out-stretched one-handed dunks, A.C. Green rockin' his greasy Jheri Curls, and even Kurt Rambis spazzin' out and falling all over the court. Pat Reilly with the slicked back hair and tailored suits. That was the best.

That was more than just a "magic" era for me. Imo, that stretch with the classic Lakers-Celtics battles then passing the torch to MJ & his Bulls set the standard by which I still judge the NBA. Magic, Bird, Kareem, Hakeem The Dream, Clyde The Glide, Dr. J, The Round Mound of Rebound, Dominic Human-Highlight-Reel Wilkins, MJ, and on & on (and it don't stop). Before all the diluting expansion team madness and free agent contract frenzies ... teams could sustain a high caliber of talent year in & year out. It was truly compelling stuff and helluva lot of fun to watch.

I had a close friend who was a die-hard Celtic fan, so naturally that made me hunker down and fortify my 80's Lakers luv. After Magic left, the Lakers weren't the same anymore. I simply couldn't get into Kobe & Shaq. Respect their talents, but the whole "vibe" of the team was off for me. Just didn't live up to the 80's team, imo. #JustSayin

Later in life, I ended up in Seattle for a while. That's where most of my sports allegiances still lie - ie. the Seahawks, Mariners, and the defunct Sonics (bring back Gary Payton & Shawn Kemp!!). I'll respect the Thunder, but I can never be a diehard fan as long as that team is in OK (no offense to the Tibbsman). I still don't have a go-to NBA team. Strangely, I followed the Pistons for a while because I was a fan of Larry Brown and his coaching philosophy. Really liked his core group that got a ring, and something about their "if it ain't rough, it ain't right" approach to the game just jived with me. And even more strangely, I started following the Celtics 'cuz I really liked that core Big Three thang going on (plus the Ray Ray - Seattle connection). But now ... I just mostly follow players. One of these days, those filthy rich .dot com cholo's in Seattle will resurrect professional hoops in that town. All that kwon flowing through that town, and not even Steve Ballmer could make it happen. No comprende, holms.


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Okay I think I bricked my phone. I finally decided to futz around and try the hardware fix for the GPS. So I got the back off, bent the tab a little and put everything back. Now the screen never comes on and I get no indication other than the soft keys at the bottom light up when touched. PC knows there's something on the USB but I never see the cards (wouldn't expect to) and I don't get the charging indicator when after I do a battery pull and plug in the USB to the PC.
> 
> Two buttons to download don't work or at least I can't tell if it does because I have no screen.
> 
> Any ideas? I've checked to make sure all the contacts look good and the phone is back together with no missing parts...lol.
> 
> Signed
> 
> "Dead in the water because I'm stoopid"


Gonna bump this ... so it doesn't get drowned out by my catch-up posts. C'mon Zen Nation ... let's get him back up & running!!


----------



## dougfresh

That sucks dance... Did you do the soldering mod or the bending antenna thing-a-ma-gigy fix?? Maybe you got some solder splash making contact somewhere. Disassemble it again and check if you missed that little connector whats hard to connect right around the main screen connector... Sorry to hear that We'll pray for your phone lol


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Luda!!! Shake yo money maka!! Luvit. Luv that groove, mang.
> 
> The Rockets are obviously leveraging to the hilt the "Asian" factor and whatever "Linsanity" carryover they can muster. They had a nice run with Yao, and Jeremy Lin maybe gives them another avenue to pimp out those marketing dollars. I still don't understand $25 MIL though. I know there's a huge Asian contingent in Houston (esp. with all the ex-LA transplants that headed out there), but that's one phatty of a contract for an unproven one-hit wonder. Time will tell I guess. He's still a good dude, so hell ... take the money & run, Forest, run!!
> 
> Succulent scallops wrapped in crispy shimmering bacon. Food orgasm guaranteed.


Hell no that's Krab with a K !! Looks like crab, tastes like crab, but it ain't crabbbbb. Is good though Mang! Its pressed white fish and food color # 40


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> That sucks dance... Did you do the soldering mod or the bending antenna thing-a-ma-gigy fix?? Maybe you got some solder splash making contact somewhere. Disassemble it again and check if you missed that little connector whats hard to connect right around the main screen connector... Sorry to hear that We'll pray for your phone lol


Nah...didn't do the solder thingy. Just the bendy thingy. Where is the main screen connector?


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> That sucks dance... Did you do the soldering mod or the bending antenna thing-a-ma-gigy fix?? Maybe you got some solder splash making contact somewhere. Disassemble it again and check if you missed that little connector whats hard to connect right around the main screen connector... Sorry to hear that We'll pray for your phone lol


Dougie, I love you mang....:nohomo. I figured out the flat connector that goes to the screen...it wasn't fastened down all the way. Thanks bro. Baby got back!


----------



## dougfresh

Maybe that thing you bent is making contact with the mainboard or the screenboard when you snap your phone back into place?? Try undoing your fix and make sure everything has sum space.. EDIT!!!AHA!! Cool man I thought we lost ya brother.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Hell no that's Krab with a K !! Looks like crab, tastes like crab, but it ain't crabbbbb. Is good though Mang! Its pressed white fish and food color # 40


Wurd. That's why I opted for the Bacon Wrapped Scallops instead. No pressed & processed Pollock surimi for me, bro ... ah hell, I'd still eat it anyway. Lol.

[ Take Two ]:
Succulent scallops wrapped in shimmering bacon. Food orgasm guaranteed.


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Maybe that thing you bent is making contact with the mainboard or the screenboard when you snap your phone back into place?? Try undoing your fix and make sure everything has sum space.. EDIT!!!AHA!! Cool man I thought we lost ya brother.


Well all isn't roses yet. Now I don't have cell signal....hmmmmmm....gonna have to bust it open again....dammit.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Woodman ... as always, thanks for the thoughts and the hookup, brother. You're a good man, Charlie Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the APB, for a while there I thought we had to issue one for lappy, but he's popping in when he can it seems. Lol. He's probably busy balancing his checkbook (and drinking heavily while doing so) trying to figure out where all his money is going. Mo Money, Mo Problems. .


Thanks for the thoughts Yosup. I have been working at an idiots pace,averaging 15 hour days. Lost two of my machine operators so voila... pressed into double duty programming and operating in extreme heat. Haven't been able to do more than lurk, skim and post. Feel outta the loop. The plus side is i am NOT SALARIED  so I am being well compensated. But tired as a dog mang hopefully by next week i will be back in full effect..peace.

@ddanc....hope your vibe comes back bro
Could someone link me to the idiots rant pleez? D' fresh forgot ol lappy:mellow:
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts Yosup. I have been working at an idiots pace,averaging 15 hour days ...


Hang in there, bro!! Just keep counting dem over-time dollah's. Seriously, good to hear u iz aight, mang.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

lapdog check sent you a pm


----------



## lapdog01

Got it. Thanks Big Dog
That young man has some "why didnt i get more love and attention when i was young?" Issues. I am reminded of Cedric the Entertainers monologue in the movie"Be Cool" which ended with " Racial epithets..why must it always come to that? I weep for my daughter"

@dfresh thanks mang
sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

Genius developer here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784272


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Genius developer here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1784272


I thought you already had "an app for that."


----------



## Br1cK'd

@MP - thanks for the shout out brotha!

@ddanc - Damn dude. Glad the screen is back up, sounds like the cellular antenna may have lost connection now. I would take it all a part again, and put it back together very carefully. I think, think mind you don't remember exactly, that the cellular antenna needs to have a connection to the back panel the holds the battery, the one you removed to get to the GPS antenna. You didn't lose one of those tiny copper connectors did you? If you find out you did, I'll pull it or them out of Dan_Brutal's old bricked Vibe and overnight that shit to you.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> @MP - thanks for the shout out brotha!
> 
> @ddanc - Damn dude. Glad the screen is back up, sounds like the cellular antenna may have lost connection now. I would take it all a part again, and put it back together very carefully. I think, think mind you don't remember exactly, that the cellular antenna needs to have a connection to the back panel the holds the battery, the one you removed to get to the GPS antenna. You didn't lose one of those tiny copper connectors did you? If you find out you did, I'll pull it or them out of Dan_Brutal's old bricked Vibe and overnight that shit to you.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


No, it was something more stupid that that and I'm not sure how I ended up doing what I did. For some reason I put the SIM in before I snapped the back on so it had the SIM torqued so it wasn't making contact....and I haven't even been drinking....lol. Anyway, fixed that and while I had it apart I wedged a thin piece of plastic in that GPS connector so it held it open further and it wouldn't bend back after awhile. The first lock outside took 30-60 seconds but subsequent locks are like 3-5 seconds on 5/10 or 6/10 visible at about 15 foot accuracy. I'll check it after again after sleep but my signals are about 10dB stronger than they were so I'm getting 5 or 6 birds at between 35 and 40dB outside. Can lock in house but I lose about 15dB-20dB.

Edit: If I couldn't fix it, I was going to use that as my excuse to order the SG3 tomorrow...lol


----------



## Woody

It is banding together like this for a friend in need that separates us from the others. Ddanc, take it slow and steady putting it back together. See if Adam Outler has some pix you can use.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> It is banding together like this for a friend in need that separates us from the others. Ddanc, take it slow and steady putting it back together. See if Adam Outler has some pix you can use.


Thanks Woody. As many times as I took it apart tonight, I'm getting pretty good at it...like Forrest Gump


----------



## dougfresh

Dance,the cellular reception cable is that thin grey wire going from the main board , around the battery housing to the bottom,where your capacitive buttons are on the bottom of your phone .Make sure they're snug.Also fully wipe and see if it ain't a software issue.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey does anybody have in the System/ etc a file called shutdown.d ??? If you do, go in and check if it's 434 bytes please? Edited to 434


----------



## ddanc1984

Took it about a minute to recover after deep sleep locking 6,7 or 8 birds out of 10. Signal strengths are best I've ever had - was getting a couple at 45dB which I've never seen before - and this latest Zen locks quick after the initial lock either after boot or after deep sleep.


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Dance,the cellular reception cable is that thin grey wire going from the main board , around the battery housing to the bottom,where your capacitive buttons are on the bottom of your phone .Make sure they're snug.Also fully wipe and see if it ain't a software issue.


I'm good now Dougie. Cooking with gas mang!


----------



## dougfresh

And another bad ass Vib gets resurrected from the shallows of mayhem!! I'm sorry but when I move forward to the next big thing,the Sam Vibrant will always be my Honey. We have a bad ass phone and nearly un-brickable. Holla


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> Dance,the cellular reception cable is that thin grey wire going from the main board , around the battery housing to the bottom,where your capacitive buttons are on the bottom of your phone .Make sure they're snug.


Somehow I knew you would know that.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

I used to bust apart printers and peripherals, including scales, scanners, into 2000 parts and I would put them back together, give or take 2 or 5 screws or springs lololo,and put them through performance tests and was darn excellent at it , but I've always liked that hobby and work.


----------



## sugartibbs

I took apart a B B gun once, Kept shooting off too early after that, hmmmm


----------



## dougfresh

Guess who's back, back a again, Sugar back, back again .. Sugar has created a monster


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... Kept shooting off too early after that, hmmmm


Same problem xrider has whenever he "uses" the bathroom.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yeah my vibe is and will always be my honey. But my now 8 year old daughter was quick to take it out of the box and uses it like her personal entertainment system now. She personalised the wallpaper and icons too. She is enjoying it so much i don't have the heart to tell her not to use it despite the fact she will probably drop and break it or forget it somewhere.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## mr_psycho

Latest battery life screenshot for my old honey. She's old, but she's got stamina, now that I lock her in the basement. lol









MP


----------



## ddanc1984

WTF are you powering that with MP? Sears Die Hard???









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Same problem xrider has whenever he "uses" the bathroom.


No sir, I can tell you that I "shoot" at the perfect time not too early not too late.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

^ Is this really what I had to wake up to? Lol.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ^ Is this really what I had to wake up to? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Man i really love this thread. You never know what to expect. 

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

Big Wood just picked himself up another Vibe off Ebay. And I would bet Dougie's paycheck it is this guy. Had I seen that before, I would have tried to help but once it has shipped, I'll ask if it was him or not.

Edit: Ah, I'm helping him anyways. It may not be him and this guy is starting to panic. We've all been there.

Edit2: Well, if it is that guy, I got him up and running. So either I am getting a phone for a really cheap price OR this guy has a new leash on his (cellular) life and will be a flash-a-holic in the near future.


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> No sir, I can tell you that I "shoot" at the perfect time not too early not too late.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


X, I have to give u mad props. You take a lot of shots ( good natured) but you don't fall.
sent from my mind


----------



## manus ferrera

You guys here what happened here in Colorado a man broke into a theater and killed 12 injured 38 during the dark Knight premiere. Some people are fucked up.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## robertd0619

Crazy stuff. Watching it on abc now and its says 59 injured and 12 dead.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Galaxy S III will get Android 4.1 soon Samsung test Android 4.1 for Galaxy S II Looks like Aug/Sept for the SGS3

I linked it but it is short, so here is the full text.



> *The insiders of SamMobile reported that Samsung is testing Android 4.1 for the Galaxy S III and Galaxy S II.*
> Samsung is almost ready to update their Galaxy S III devices to Android 4.1.
> There is no date planned yet but it could be around August / September.
> More good news is for the Galaxy S II. Samsung started the first tests with success.
> If Samsung will update the Galaxy S II is still a question, but because the Galaxy S II is still very hot the chances are very high.
> According to the insider of SamMobile Samsung will update the Galaxy S II if the porting to Android 4.1 on the Galaxy S II goes well.
> 
> There are no words yet about any other devices.
> But the insider told us that Samsung will update the HIGH-END devices more and more. That's why the chances for the Galaxy Note will be bigger than ever.
> 
> There is still no public statement of Samsung about the Android 4.1 updates.
> 
> We of SamMobile put our bets on these three devices after the Galaxy S III.
> - Galaxy S II
> - Galaxy Note
> - Galaxy Tab 7.7


I am watching the shooting coverage on the Reuters website. They have it linked into ABC.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its a pretty somber day in CO needless to say. Too many questions, with not nearly enough answers....


----------



## dougfresh

Going to Costa Rica in 2 weeks for a month and a half! I'm going to relax and bring home an Amazonian Chick to flash my roms for me!


----------



## xriderx66

Man, what fun do people get out of killing others? It gives me chills everytime I read a story like this.
12 confirmed dead, and over 50 injured.
Thats screwed up.
My prayers go to all of their families.


----------



## dougfresh

People in this country are suffering and under enormous stress from employment or lack of one, rising living expenses which turn out to severely put strain on their mental health. It's a snowball effect, after that people have issues with their loved ones and that's where shit hits the fan. No way it's an excuse,but I see lots of strife happening now .


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Going to Costa Rica in 2 weeks for a month and a half! I'm going to relax and bring home an Amazonian Chick to flash my roms for me!


Gotta go further south for Amazoinian chick Dougie...lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Gotta go further south for Amazoinian chick Dougie...lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Lol. I'll fly her up, I hate mosquitoes lol


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

It baffles me that the man who so viciously killed all those innocent civilians in that Colorado theater was going for a PhD in Neuroscience... Why would a man who seems rather intelligent and knowledgeable about the human brain be as psychologically deranged in the head to inflict hurt upon so many innocent children, families, and adults. It sickens me, down to my very core. Just the thought of this man leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I hope he sees the full extent of justice for his heinous crime and I pray for all the victims of his actions...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> It baffles me that the man who so viciously killed all those innocent civilians in that Colorado theater was going for a PhD in Neuroscience... Why would a man who seems rather intelligent and knowledgeable about the human brain be as psychologically deranged in the head to inflict hurt upon so many innocent children, families, and adults. I pray for all the victims of his actions...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I just heard about this Unfortunately mental instability permeates every level of IQ, social status, and race. I once lived 6 Blocks from a woman who seemed perfectly sane and normal , but one day she killed both of her children. No explanation covers randomly taking life . I echo your sentiments and pray for all who suffered loss
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... I hope he sees the full extent of justice for his heinous crime ...


I'm a religious man, but there's no redemption for a piece of shit like this. The f*cker even shot at a 4-month old baby! WTF?? There will NEVER be adequate justice for this. I just don't understand it. I just do NOT understand this. As N00B & others have expressed, it just makes me sick. (... I can't finish the rest of what I really want to say here without blowing up emotionally, but I know everyone is feeling the same outrage ...)

I agree with lappy that intelligence has nothing to do with the compulsion for evil. There's a deep & utterly disturbing psychosis here gone unchecked by any reason or conscience. I just have no clue how to process this.

From what I understand, the AR-15 rifle is the semi-automatic civilian version of the military's fully-automatic M-16. What little bitch came up with the nerve to call this a "Sporting Rifle"? Alright ... I need to stop here. Just need to clear my head & reset.


----------



## robertd0619

Not sure if you guys seen this yet. For those guys that got the s3 already. 

http://m.lockerz.com/s/226856007

Hope to get mine soon.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Going to Costa Rica in 2 weeks for a month and a half! I'm going to relax and bring home an Amazonian Chick to flash my roms for me!


How will the Zen Nation survive with 6 weeks of no posts from dougfresh ?????? Or will you still post with Costa Rican Honeys hangin all over you??


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> How will the Zen Nation survive with 6 weeks of no posts from dougfresh ?????? Or will you still post with Costa Rican Honeys hangin all over you??


Haha! I'll still check in from time to time. I might not come back either!I have lots of family over there and my parents have properties near the ocean. I need it, haven't taken a vacation in like 5 years...


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Haha! I'll still check in from time to time. I might not come back either!I have lots of family over there and my parents have properties near the ocean. I need it, haven't taken a vacation in like 5 years...


 Way too long with no vacay fresh. Vacations yearly have kept me from rippin my boss' eyes out . Go have an awesome time. If you don't come back, I may see you there in 2014. Wifey designated Costa Rica as the " no Kids " vacation


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Have fun doogie.
A tad jealous, 
I have not had a vacation sense 92.

Sent from My Vibrant on ICS Zenwhich with a major BACON craving.


----------



## sugartibbs

Well at least we got two weeks to make you really ready to go, you'll probly run to the plane mumbling to yourself!


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Haha! I'll still check in from time to time. I might not come back either!I have lots of family over there and my parents have properties near the ocean. I need it, haven't taken a vacation in like 5 years...


Are you serious? No more towel jokes, no more fat gf jokes... oh my... THIS IS GONNA BE THE BEST 6 WEEKS EVER!

Just kidding, have fun hah


----------



## dougfresh

Galaxy Note 2 might come out pretty soon with 1.6 Ghz quads. Sam is having an announcement soon on a vague new Galaxy product..Hold on to yo moola till this gets announced! Here the leaked N2 benchmark article http://m.engadget.com/2012/07/20/did-the-galaxy-note-iis-impressive-benchmarks-briefly-get-leake/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## shreddintyres

With B41 around the corner (preview for Toro and Maguruo builds released Friday) what's the new name for the rom going to be?


----------



## mr_psycho

sugartibbs said:


> Well at least we got two weeks to make you really ready to go, you'll probly run to the plane mumbling to yourself!


Snakes On A Plane!! lol

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## dougfresh

What's that plane movie with SnoopDog ..lol the plane has like "40 rims on it


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Well I may not get all that many vacations but I am currently getting my Jelly Bean OTA on my Nexus S right now.

About half way done with the download.

I hope this ain't a crap update as the ICS was working so well for me.









Sent from My Vibrant on ICS Zen with a major BACON craving.


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> What's that plane movie with SnoopDog ..lol the plane has like "40 rims on it


Soul Plane? Is that the one where it's bouncing with hydraulics? lol

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## lapdog01

mr_psycho said:


> Soul Plane? Is that the one where it's bouncing with hydraulics? lol
> 
> Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


That"s the one









Sent on the run


----------



## dougfresh

shreddintyres said:


> With B41 around the corner (preview for Toro and Maguruo builds released Friday) what's the new name for the rom going to be?


 I think it might be Zen Jelly from what I've heard...Shedd, I realized a couple of weeks ago that you're in my Google + circles!! After a year++ lol


----------



## yosup

shreddintyres said:


> With B41 around the corner (preview for Toro and Maguruo builds released Friday) what's the new name for the rom going to be?


shredder ...
Good to know the Team Kang rom cooks have Jelly Beans melting in their kettles, but that "preview" build sounds way too damn buggy. Still a ways to go until it finds its Zen. Lol.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...eview-Build-[Update:--Screenshots/No-Nav-Mod]


----------



## asdf916

is anybody else's itchy flashing finger wanting to give CM10 a try?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> shredder ...
> Good to know the Team Kang rom cooks have Jelly Beans melting in their kettles, but that "preview" build sounds way too damn buggy. Still a ways to go until it finds its Zen. Lol.
> http://rootzwiki.com...ots/No-Nav-Mod]


I have a dilemma Yosup. I have the sg3 in the cart online, but can't pull the trigger. I am the CHEAPEST man alive, and I need a friendly push in either direction. Should I stay or should I go....rock the vibe awhile longer or PLUNGE. wait for a better price, or go now. ?????


----------



## xriderx66

If you guys haven't tried CM10 yet, you really should, the preview FE did is good and right now I'm on the port from the I9000 section (fixes more bugs) and been using it as a daily driver. REALLY great ROMS. If you haven't tried it, do it now. Then nandroid back if you don't like it (I'm sure you will love it)

Also, the new logo for AOKP looks pretty badass.
I really did not like my phone rebooting to a pink rainbow unicorn lol


----------



## mr_psycho

asdf916 said:


> is anybody else's itchy flashing finger wanting to give CM10 a try?


Nope. Not me.

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## asdf916

lapdog01 said:


> I have a dilemma Yosup. I have the sg3 in the cart online, but can't pull the trigger. I am the CHEAPEST man alive, and I need a friendly push in either direction. Should I stay or should I go....rock the vibe awhile longer or PLUNGE. wait for a better price, or go now. ?????


----------



## lapdog01

@asdf916
Lol nice. Just a bit late. El Cheapo rides again 

Sent on the run


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I have a dilemma Yosup. I have the sg3 in the cart online, but can't pull the trigger. I am the CHEAPEST man alive, and I need a friendly push in either direction. Should I stay or should I go...


Don't Go, Cha Chi!!









Lol. I think you & I graduated from the same School of Kwon since I too am more of a "value" minded bent when spending money on myself. Somehow it doesn't apply when spending money on others. Haha.

Personally, I'd wait until the 64GB'er appears or take those cold showers until Black Magic Friday voodoo is in full effect.

Plus, until DD fully jumps on that bandwagon, I don't have much incentive ... except for wanting to get those SGS3 boners when it sits in my pocket. ( Thank MP for that visual







)


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Don't Go, Cha Chi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I think you & I graduated from the same School of Kwon since I too am more of a "value" minded bent when spending money on myself. Somehow it doesn't apply when spending money on others. Haha.
> 
> Personally, I'd wait until the 64GB'er appears , I don't have much incentive ... except for wanting to get those SGS3 boners when it sits in my pocket. ( Thank MP for that visual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very perceptive . Im sure that Wifey and the two daughters, who are at ignite Chicago all day, have easily eclipsed the $231 for the new contract Sg3. Somehow that doesnt matter. But I guess i want the best deal, so The Vibe lives on. Thanks for the Stop sign
Sent on the run


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Thanks for the Stop sign


Stop ... in the name of love
Before you break (the bank)


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> I think it might be Zen Jelly from what I've heard...Shedd, I realized a couple of weeks ago that you're in my Google + circles!! After a year++ lol


LOL niice, its crazy how small the world is especially online. I really need to get back into the android scene. Theming used to be my gig back in the days of Axura with Master and Annex. I simply dont have time to work on that recovery i like, especially since this pos laptop takes forever to compile a kernel that ive had to abandon it until i get back in the states so i can fire up my powerhouse pc to build.


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> Don't Go, Cha Chi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I think you & I graduated from the same School of Kwon since I too am more of a "value" minded bent when spending money on myself. Somehow it doesn't apply when spending money on others. Haha.
> 
> Personally, I'd wait until the 64GB'er appears or take those cold showers until Black Magic Friday voodoo is in full effect.
> 
> Plus, until DD fully jumps on that bandwagon, I don't have much incentive ... except for wanting to get those SGS3 boners when it sits in my pocket. ( Thank MP for that visual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm finding it HARD not to pull the trigger as I keep trying to PRICK holes in the STIFF front ERECTED by my HARD-ON for the feeling of a SGS3 giving me WOOD in my pocket.

Enough already? LOL

I really want at least a 32GB and am hoping they'll release them to folks like Wirefly because I get the feeling it will be awhile before TMO starts dropping the price. It also seems they don't let you split the payments up anymore and I can't drop the $379 for the 32GB model right now...not an re-up for two years. At $199 I would probably do it. So the po-boy that I am I'm going to have to wait patiently, or impatiently for awhile longer.

Now if the 64GB quad was available.....well....I don't want to think about what I would do for the money...lol


----------



## yosup

From lappy's avatar:


> Ain't Nothing But A Zen-Thang Baby


Tru-dat!!


----------



## manus ferrera

yosup said:


> I'm a religious man, but there's no redemption for a piece of shit like this. The f*cker even shot at a 4-month old baby! WTF?? There will NEVER be adequate justice for this. I just don't understand it. I just do NOT understand this. As N00B & others have expressed, it just makes me sick. (... I can't finish the rest of what I really want to say here without blowing up emotionally, but I know everyone is feeling the same outrage ...)
> 
> I agree with lappy that intelligence has nothing to do with the compulsion for evil. There's a deep & utterly disturbing psychosis here gone unchecked by any reason or conscience. I just have no clue how to process this.
> 
> From what I understand, the AR-15 rifle is the semi-automatic civilian version of the military's fully-automatic M-16. What little bitch came up with the nerve to call this a "Sporting Rifle"? Alright ... I need to stop here. Just need to clear my head & reset.


Ya no shit and he had 100 round clips. Why in the he'll do they even have those and for civilians. What does a person with an assault rifle and 100 round clips do. Shoot prairie dogs. Come on

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_psycho

Well, it's Sunday, and someone has managed to combine three of my food favorites into one masterpiece. I give you the Bacon Turtle Burger.










Yum!!!

MP


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Well, it's Sunday, and someone has managed to combine three of my food favorites into one masterpiece. I give you the Bacon Turtle Burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!!!
> 
> MP


I'll take two please!!!But make my hotdogs Hebrew Nationals.


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> I'll take two please!!!But make my hotdogs Hebrew Nationals.


Gonna have to make variations, then. I'll take Louisiana Hot-links in mine.


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Gonna have to make variations, then. I'll take Louisiana Hot-links in mine.


Wow you animal! Living on the edge lol SPICY!!! ¶


----------



## dougfresh

Smoke sum good reefer and slap those three on this


----------



## wharfwreath

Doug, 
Don't forget the café con leche to dunk in the left over bread for breakfast!










Sent from my Zen Vibrant using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Wow guys, just WOW!

This is exactly why I have never run their roms, and exactly why I chose to differentiate myself from the brown side, freakin' ass clowns over there.

As part of my job, we moderate a educational based forum, which is constantly getting spammers in the community that we quickly delete. This forum is for educational purposes, for both students and educators, to share resources and tips and tricks. This morning, much to my surprise, guess what popped up as a profile over there....










Of course they were quickly disabled, obvious spam account, but seriously???? In a completely unrelated community, nothing at all to do with Android. Get real. Makes me wonder what other communities they are spamming in.

What a great team of (spammers) guys.

<walks away shaking head>


----------



## dougfresh

What would you expect from Team Pa××ion threads/members/blogs etc !! I ran that rom for 12 minutes and bounced back to icsgs as I recall!Lol The "Brown-Side" has OFFICIALLY turned to a " WORLD OF SHIT" (FMJ)


----------



## ddanc1984

I ran Passion early on before Br1ck'd ruined me with the Zen Bug. LOL. I flipped back and forth for a little bit but Passion turned my phone into a dog. It was laggy as hell and was full of customized apps that to me were just shy of bovine fecal matter. But that's just my opinion, others may have loved it. Doesn't matter now, Baby loves the Zen juice....lol.


----------



## Woody

I think most of us tried out Passion at one time or another. I was actaully very active in that thread starting about half way through the versions, but then the usual non-searching suspects popped up and was just answering the same questions over and over (10 pages at a time about GPS - really c'mon?). But you have to remember that was when they were the only show in town, except for a fledgling DocMasters and another one that fell by the wayside.

It was when AOKP started and Protekk and a few others came in on the Euphoria ROM and showed what was really happening, that I started to back out. Coincidentially, that was right around the same time the Zen-beta came out, as well as FE finally revealed that he was the return of CM. Once Passion started their own site, I pretty much abandoned them altogether and didn't even support their threads. It wasn't like DD coming over here. Much more of a snubbing of the nose.

I have looked on their site though bc someone PM'd me that their "Clean Install" directions were strikingly similar to my guide on the brown side. I checked and it was either edited before I got there or there wasn't as much as that person thought.

They probably have a BOT spamming XDA users profile pages looking for the Twitter, FB, G+ sites and going from there.

Anywho, I have been dealing with the friggin lady in my tablet forum that thinks I am flaming her, when it is quite the opposite (I want her to stay with the device and provide support but something got lost in translation). This is why I am apologizing NAO for this long post. I've been sending/getting PMs all day from her and at this point I am about to tell her to STFU (Get off my case toilet face <---I accidentially said this on front of my kids and Oh Boy was the Wood in trouble this weekend because guess who they say it too, Mama Wood).

Edit::: Zen Lounge on the front page again.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> I think most of us tried out Passion at one time or another. I was actaully very active in that thread starting about half way through the versions, but then the usual non-searching suspects popped up and was just answering the same questions over and over (10 pages at a time about GPS - really c'mon?). But you have to remember that was when they were the only show in town, except for a fledgling DocMasters and another one that fell by the wayside.
> 
> It was when AOKP started and Protekk and a few others came in on the Euphoria ROM and showed what was really happening, that I started to back out. Coincidentially, that was right around the same time the Zen-beta came out, as well as FE finally revealed that he was the return of CM. Once Passion started their own site, I pretty much abandoned them altogether and didn't even support their threads. It wasn't like DD coming over here. Much more of a snubbing of the nose.
> 
> I have looked on their site though bc someone PM'd me that their "Clean Install" directions were strikingly similar to my guide on the brown side. I checked and it was either edited before I got there or there wasn't as much as that person thought.
> 
> They probably have a BOT spamming XDA users profile pages looking for the Twitter, FB, G+ sites and going from there.
> 
> Anywho, I have been dealing with the friggin lady in my tablet forum that thinks I am flaming her, when it is quite the opposite (I want her to stay with the device and provide support but something got lost in translation). This is why I am apologizing NAO for this long post. I've been sending/getting PMs all day from her and at this point I am about to tell her to STFU (Get off my case toilet face <---I accidentially said this on front of my kids and Oh Boy was the Wood in trouble this weekend because guess who they say it too, Mama Wood).
> 
> Edit::: Zen Lounge on the front page again.


Now that I note it; When I was registered on Passion website they DID have your flashing guides etc. up, and at the top/bottom of each they said Used with permission from original author, so I didn't bother telling you..

Those damn bastards.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> This is why I am apologizing NAO for this long post. I've been sending/getting PMs all day from her and at this point I am about to tell her to STFU (Get off my case toilet face <---I accidentially said this on front of my kids and Oh Boy was the Wood in trouble this weekend because guess who they say it too, Mama Wood).
> 
> Edit::: Zen Lounge on the front page again.


That's too funny Wood. It reminds me of what happened when my oldest daughter was about 4 (that would be 25 years ago...lol). We had some friends of ours who had a daughter about the same age and when they were over, he would always grouse about his MIL "The bitch said this...the bitch did that" etc. So to get ahead of myself a bit here, my daughter who was well beyond her years in the intellectual sense, deduced that paternal grandma=bitch. We went to visit my parents and out of the mouths of babes....lol. My mom shot the wife a dirty look. They had a little masked/unspoken friction the first couple of years we were married...I never figured out why really other than maybe this broad was taking her son away...but I digress. After a short discussion with the daughter she said where she heard it and we spent the rest of the day explaining to my mom. At the moment the daughter said it....I knew what it felt like to sweat bullets...lol Grandmas are so forgiving on that sort of thing.....


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh man, thanks alot Wood, I just called my grandma a bitch, you know Im kinda simple. Be careful w/th those posts.


----------



## yosup

Yo ... Woodman. At first, I was shocked to see the Mariners trade Ichiro to the Damn Yankees. Then I remembered the guy is 38 years old. Lol. You know you've had a blessed career when you can finish it in Pinstripes. God bless him (still a good dude and homeboy can still throw a rocket from over way yonder). Now that Linsanity's left the building, maybe it's time for Ichirosanity? (Well, maybe not. Hehe.)


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> ... he would always grouse about his MIL "The bitch said this...the bitch did that" etc. So to get ahead of myself a bit here, my daughter who was well beyond her years in the intellectual sense, deduced that paternal grandma=bitch ...


Another youngsters-minds-are-scary-sponges episode ...
I was in the car with a friend, his wife, and their extremely precocious 1.5 year old daughter. As they always do, they were embroiled in a squabble about (who the hell knows), and his wife couldn't hold it any longer and tried to stealthily say under her breath, "Asshole." Lol. Then the 1.5 year old immediately exclaims, "ASSHOLE." Hahah. We were all frozen in shock!! One of us (can't recall who) tried to diffuse the situation by repeating "ICE-Hole" over and over ... but the lil darlin' kept repeating asshole in response (fully grinning ear-to-ear). It's just super scary how quickly they pickup on not just the enunciation, but it's as if they have a sense of the connotation. Those young minds are scary sponges.


----------



## yosup

Opera Mobile v12.0.4
Just updated to the new version, and this is the first time (in an extremely long time) that I could run it immediately without having to wipe data and start from that disclaimer screen. I dreaded updating Opera since I would always lose my Speed Dials (I keep a ton on there) after wiping data obviously.

Frequent crashes on first load was the cost of doing business with previous versions, but this one is surprisingly stable (so far, so good).

Still have Dolphin HD, but I find myself mainly using Opera for the speed and mostly for no limit on the speed dial links. Progress!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> ..... Those young minds are scary sponges.


During our last visit with my Son and his family, my Daughter in law had invited her parents over for dinner. My Son picked up one of my grandaugters decorative scarves and joked that i could "wear it to block out the fragrance of his mother in laws perfume.( she wears a TON of it...its HORRIBLE. We didnt know the little one heard it, until they arrived and she brings me the scarf and says "here gampa...now you dont hafta smell gammys pefoom" ..Awkward







My Son owned up go what had happened, and the other grandad lightened the mood by laughing and saying how she had actually cut back from one bottle to a half. Be very careful what little ears hear.....

Sent on the run


----------



## sugartibbs

I think ichiro only has one more year on his contract and may go right back to tha Mariners.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> I think ichiro only has one more year on his contract and may go right back to tha Mariners.


He'll probably go back to Japan and open a chain of karaoke bars or internet cafe's. Maybe strip joints ... Ichi's Chicks? Or maybe start a Greek fast food franchise ... Ichiro's Gyro's?


----------



## xriderx66

XDA looking weird for anyone else? It's just text, no images.


----------



## Woody

Yep. Been like that for about an hour now. Really annoying. Glad it is across the board and not my work server. i was messing around with some things earlier and thought I screwed something up.


----------



## Woody

Man, been super quiet in here for about the last week and a half. Is everyone doing ok?


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am enjoying the break, maybe a little too much, lol.

I gotta say though, its nice to go home after a long day at the office, and not have to compile a damn thing!


----------



## dougfresh

There's a JB AOPK alpha rom over in the 9000 thread in the brownside. Wondering who's going to port it over to us. Anyone like these alpha builds so far? They're too finicky for me! I know Xrider is running to some issues and I have also. No complaints of course.Perhaps in a months time it should be a DD !


----------



## Br1cK'd

Until its a built from source AOKP JB from Team Kang source, not a hacked port, its gonna be buggy and have issues, and I wouldn't even consider it personally.

MP has a great point about the /data/data forced mounting as well. No more /datadata means slower run times on our Vibrants, and other GS1 devices as well I'm sure.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

I ran datadata on a previous cm10 build and it greatly improved speed! I don't know why they're changing it, jb needs more memory is what I'm hearing


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> There's a JB AOPK alpha rom over in the 9000 thread in the brownside. Wondering who's going to port it over to us. Anyone like these alpha builds so far? They're too finicky for me! I know Xrider is running to some issues and I have also. No complaints of course.Perhaps in a months time it should be a DD !


I switched back to a completely stock CM10 alpha and i'm running great. It is slower than the PORT which does use the /datadata but I can deal with it.
Anyways, am I the only one who sees the XDA like this? Woody said it was happening to him as well... but ....
http://i.imgur.com/O1wuA.png

Man that Team Passion thread over on XDA really got me pissed off after I saw what they were doing on here... Wanted to flame those noobs so badly...


----------



## dougfresh

X it happened to me earlier, I reverted to xda 2010 theme and it works again with the old format


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> X it happened to me earlier, I reverted to xda 2010 theme and it works again with the old format


Tried doing that through the little popup on top of the website and its on 2012 but its still doing that and now I can't change anything...
this is gonna be weird.


----------



## dougfresh

2013 works fine now...


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> 2013 works fine now...


I'm on desktop, maybe thats why? I'm really not sure.
Do I need to erase cache/history of XDA or anything?

Mind changing your theme once more to the 2010 and then giving me the direct link to that?


----------



## dougfresh

I'm on the phone..but here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=711


----------



## xriderx66

Ugh, didn't work. This sucks.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

xriderx66 said:


> I switched back to a completely stock CM10 alpha and i'm running great. It is slower than the PORT which does use the /datadata but I can deal with it.
> Anyways, am I the only one who sees the XDA like this? Woody said it was happening to him as well... but ....
> http://i.imgur.com/O1wuA.png
> 
> Man that Team Passion thread over on XDA really got me pissed off after I saw what they were doing on here... Wanted to flame those noobs so badly...


Kinda reminds me of when my netgear router started flaking out.

I would get semi-unformated text pages like your pic.

Sent from my Nexus S on Jelly Bean 4.1.1 
Wishing it was on ICSZen.


----------



## Woody

It's back up now across all the themes.

X, what is going on in the Passion thread? Wifey and kids are sick, so I am taking care of them but I'll read later on tonight after bedtime.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> It's back up now across all the themes.
> 
> X, what is going on in the Passion thread? Wifey and kids are sick, so I am taking care of them but I'll read later on tonight after bedtime.


Nothing really, It's just people who just absolutely LOVE Team Passion.

UGH, theme still not working for me...


----------



## Woody

Ok fellas, I need some help. I got this Vibe off eBay and it is stuck on the GB bl screen. I can get into download mode no problem, only my computer doesn't recognize it so Odin doesn't work. I have tried un/reinstalling the drivers, Odin v1.8, 1.3 and 1.0, about 4-5 cables and all 3 ports. I have cleaned the USB with alcohol and at this point am at a slight loss. The boots into DLmode and charges, so i don't think it is a faulty USB port. I cannot get into any recovery or ROM boot. All I have is DLmode and the GB bl screen. No kernel or ROM splash.

Ideas? Anyone have the Nexus S drivers? All I can find is the Samsung general drivers from their site. Every time I try to download the NS drivers, it seems to be what I already have.


----------



## dougfresh

I heard if you dl kies mini it installs the proper drivers...I still have kies on my pc. Have you tried pushing the odin tar and pit anyways to see if it grabs it??


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> I heard if you dl kies mini it installs the proper drivers...I still have kies on my pc. Have you tried pushing the odin tar and pit anyways to see if it grabs it??


Yeah, I keep kies on my computer too. It supposedly installs ALL Samsung drivers you'll ever need.

GUYS.. my theme is still not back, what the hell should I do lol


----------



## dougfresh

Woods, here's some galaxy s drivers
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=728929


----------



## Woody

Downloading and installing Kies now. FWIW I just did the HW GPS fix on it. So if it does eventually boot up, I will know exactly where I was when it happened.

X, try clearing your caches and cookies and temp folder then close browser and re-open it.


----------



## xriderx66

Oh its a problem with XDA's DNS, and I need to change my host files to fix it but my host files are hacked so Photoshop doesn't report to ADOBE that its cracked version... first world problems..









Anyways, Wood you already did the GPS fix on it? I'm gonna have to send you my vibrant lol, I'm too scared to do it.


----------



## dougfresh

Here's some info from goog, but you will need to dl Android SDK and then install the Google drivers for NexS
http://developer.android.com/tools/extras/oem-usb.html


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... I have tried ... Odin v1.8, 1.3 and 1.0 ...


Here's Odin3 v1.7 you can throw into the mix:
* Thread:  [TOOL] Odin3 v 1.70
* Download: Odin3_v1.7.rar


----------



## dougfresh

Woods I found the magical nexus s drivers
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1174992
I think you're set now with driver overload!!


----------



## Woody

Thanks fellas. Done for the night. Family is sick and I have to work tomorrow. I already had SDK in my machine so I'll have to navigate through it to find what I am looking for.

X, while I was downloading Kies,I did the HW fix on my daily Vibe no worries. It isn't that hard but I won't lie to you buddy, I was sweating a bit even though I just did it on the bum device.

Yosup, I'm not too humble to ask for help when I need it. I thought I was going to be able to get this thing up and running no problems. And I could if I could get friggin Odin to see it. I have almost every file there is, except the one that I need apparently. What is funny though is in my searching on the brown side, many times did you come up with your problems when you first flashed ICS and several of yours,mine and Alex's posts came up. All was needed was a simple cord. Everyone seems to recommend the TMo cord. My issue with that is that my DD vibe is recognized right away in Odin. Think this might actually be a HW problem?

Doug, I need you to stay here until I get this worked out. In fact, I'll send you my Vibe and you send me the plane tix and I'll see you around Labor Day to get it back.

I'm turning in for the night but anything you guys can think of, please let me know. Thanks for your help.

BTW, the Reds have 3 sweeps in the last 4 series. That is pretty impressive. 7 wins in row and 14 of last 16.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I think you're set now with driver overload!!


Let's pile on some more of those Softpedia links:
Softpedia Driver Listings ( MOBILES / Samsung )

* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.5.6.0
* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.5.5.0
* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.4.8.0
* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.4.103
* Samsung Galaxy S USB Driver 1.4.2.2


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... What is funny though is in my searching on the brown side, many times did you come up with your problems when you first flashed ICS and several of yours,mine and Alex's posts came up ...


Lol. Like they say, "Great minds think alike." Hope you get it rockin' & Vibin' soon.


----------



## dougfresh

I would probably start wrestling with the numerous button combos out there. Open odin,Take out your battery, install the cable to the pc only, hold down both volumes, plug the cable to your phone(while still holding down the buttons) and insert the battery. Or hold , up and power ..or all three..


----------



## dougfresh

Anyone heard of this cool apk Lucky Patcher?? It's one of my required apps after a clean install of a rom get it http://db.tt/rA1r2GH2


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Anyone heard of this cool apk Lucky Patcher?? It's one of my required apps after a clean install of a rom get it http://db.tt/rA1r2GH2


I like boobies.


----------



## mr_psycho

@woody Have you connected the cable with the phone off to see if the charging screen comes up? I think you need to rule out the hardware (cable, port) first. Once you know the cable and port are okay, then move onto troubleshooting Odin. Incidentally, have you tried Heimdall? I used to have problems with Odin detecting the my phone, but with Heimdall was okay.

Incidentally, it sounds like a hardware problem to me.

Good luck.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## dougfresh

I like Boobies too!!! Lol


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> X can you clean up that last post a bit so I don't get into sum heat!!! Lol


I thought you liked the Heat. Aren't you a flash and labotimus prime fanboy? And that spark plugs wiper blade guy. lol

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> I thought you liked the Heat. Aren't you a flash and labotimus prime fanboy? And that spark plugs wiper blade guy. lol
> 
> MP
> 
> Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


Lol


----------



## xriderx66

boobies 4 lyfe


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> I like Boobies too!!! Lol


Only thing better than two boobies is that chick from Total Rekall with THREE BOOBIES!! And no I don't have three hands. But, I got two hands and mouth.  I think I'll do just fine.









Bring it!!

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Only thing better than two boobies is that chick from Total Rekall with THREE BOOBIES!! And no I don't have three hands. But, I got two hands and mouth.  I think I'll do just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!
> 
> MP
> 
> Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


Lol  
I banged a chick once with three nipples! Lol I'm sooo getting BANNED tonight


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Lol
> I banged a chick once with three nipples! Lol I'm sooo getting BANNED tonight


3 nipples? Sounds like it would leave me with nightmares for the rest of my life.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Lol
> I banged a chick once with three nipples! Lol I'm sooo getting BANNED tonight


Three distinct, separate ones, or are we talking about one boob with a Y-connector?









MP


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> Three distinct, separate ones, or are we talking about one boob with a Y-connector?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


Here she is
http://mommysdirtylittlesecret.com/2011/07/19/photos-this-lady-has-3-nipples-but-the-third-one-is-in-a-really-unusual-spot/

Woosaas this is ONLY for Xrider and his walk in closet on towels http://mommysdirtylittlesecret.com/2012/07/26/for-men-only-daily-sexy-video-39/


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> Here she is
> http://mommysdirtyli...y-unusual-spot/
> 
> Woosaas this is ONLY for Xrider and his walk in closet on towels http://mommysdirtyli...-sexy-video-39/


Medically this is actually quite common, caused by an error in embryological development.

On a side note i popped over to that team passion sight just to see what yall were talking about... they come off as idiot children


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> @woody Have you connected the cable with the phone off to see if the charging screen comes up? I think you need to rule out the hardware (cable, port) first. Once you know the cable and port are okay, then move onto troubleshooting Odin. Incidentally, have you tried Heimdall? I used to have problems with Odin detecting the my phone, but with Heimdall was okay.
> 
> Incidentally, it sounds like a hardware problem to me.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> MP
> 
> Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


I have tried that and the battery Icon doesn't show up but a small white circle made out of hashes does and it cycles.

I have not tried Heimdall but I have been looking around for/at it. Hard to find the correct files though and proper instructions. There are a bunch of half posts about how to use it and then they go off into another tagent about something else.

I cracked it open last night and looked around but wasn't pushing my luck. I have no problem swapping out a USB port, if only I had one to swap and knew how.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I still have Dan's semi-bricked Vibe, USB port is good on it, if you was wantin to try the swap. I may have a couple of different driver files for you to try as well, after I reloaded my pc at work I had a hell of a time finding the right ones. If I can dig up the links I'll post them for you Woody

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Thanks B. Let me try to exhaust all the SW attempts before I swap the USB but I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey Woody, are you running 64 or 32 bit OS?


----------



## Woody

64 Win7


----------



## Br1cK'd

Here you go dude, two different windows 64 bit drivers that I use, I can't remember which ones I used last, but I keep these in my dropbox, so they both must have worked at one point or another.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21649321/Android/SAMSUNG%20USB%20Drivers%20for%20Mobile%20Phones%20%28x64%29.exe

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21649321/Android/usb_drivers_GalaxyS_x64.zip

Hope one of them helps ya my man. Keep in mind, if you want to do the port swap, I have that Vibe we can part out.


----------



## dougfresh

Woods, Mp's OP has a link to heimdall, just scroll down past Add-ons and click on "Heimdall"
Edit: http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/


----------



## Woody

Thanks fellas. I also read thru AdamOutlers Heimdall thread on the brown side.

And came across a funny post by B about some DB wanting to get his Vibe recognized by his PC and two people offered up responses and he had the nerve to put in his next post Useless Posts: 2 Helpful Posts: 0. B must have had something typed out and posted and then came back and edited it our, then put something along the lines of no posting before morning coffee. Note to self: wait to submit bug reports until after 10 mtn time.

Friendly reminder of how far you've come with this ROM.

Anyways, i'll work on it tonight when I get home and let you know how it goes.


----------



## dougfresh

Woods I was thinking if you can get heimdall up, flash one of MPs kernels and boot into recovery and maybe regress from there to the update.zip and flash a 2.1 or 2.2 rom.....


----------



## Woody

I see where you are going with that and I might give it a try. I wished I knew what ROM this thing had on it. I asked the guy but typical response, "my friend put some ROM on there and now it doesn't work". It's a wonder anyone on Ebay has any friends left with them borking each others phones.

I'm gonna try the Heimdall afte I try B and Yosup's driver selections but If I do use H then, i think that I am wanting to go clean and all the way back to 2.1. Just gotta find that package. I think Moped_Ryder has one, so I'll shoot him a PM.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> I see where you are going with that and I might give it a try. I wished I knew what ROM this thing had on it. I asked the guy but typical response, "my friend put some ROM on there and now it doesn't work". It's a wonder anyone on Ebay has any friends left with them borking each others phones.
> 
> I'm gonna try the Heimdall afte I try B and Yosup's driver selections but If I do use H then, i think that I am wanting to go clean and all the way back to 2.1. Just gotta find that package. I think Moped_Ryder has one, so I'll shoot him a PM.


I'm Guessing you know about this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1278683

dont know if it will work as I never used Heimdall.


----------



## Woody

Ya, I read that this morning cover-to-cover. Pretty much have had a low productivity day since I have been reading and searching all day. Unfortunately my work firewalls YouTube, so I'll have to check that out later on after kids go to bed.


----------



## mr_psycho

Big Dog KMc said:


> I'm Guessing you know about this
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1278683
> 
> dont know if it will work as I never used Heimdall.


Adam's method uses Java to do all the Heimdall work, but with Heimdall v1.3, you could simply convert this into an all-in-one Heimdall package. With the native Heimdall package, you wouldn't need Java at all.

Steps using the Heimdall package:

1. Put phone in Download mode.
2. Start Heimdall v1.3 and connect phone with USB cable.
3. Browse for the Heimdall package.
4. Press Load / Customise button.
5. Press Start button.
6. You're done!

MP


----------



## Woody

So if I go to the Heimdall download page it has so many versions from 1.1.1 to 1.3.2. How do I know what is best? Newer doesn't always mean better and if you are saying that 1.3 is an all-in-one package, then that is what I want. I'm not adverse to installing something to my PC by any means, but i just want to make sure I am installing the correct version.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> So if I go to the Heimdall download page it has so many versions from 1.1.1 to 1.3.2. How do I know what is best? Newer doesn't always mean better and if you are saying that 1.3 is an all-in-one package, then that is what I want. I'm not adverse to installing something to my PC by any means, but i just want to make sure I am installing the correct version.


Well, I say 1.3, because that's when the best features started appearing. I've used all the 1.3.x versions. I'm using v1.3.1 currently, because I'm too lazy to compile my own Linux 64-bit version of Heimdall 1.3.2.

Try v1.3.1 or v1.3.2. Either should work fine.

I've converted Adam's embedded Heimdall package to work with Heimdall v1.3.x. ALL credit still goes to Adam. I only changed his homepage URL to point to his Google Code page, since the other site is gone. Filenames and donate URL are all still in-tact.

You can get it here:

http://www.mediafire...2rivna42lh5yb52

MD5 (if you're into that sort of thing): 772e8000e4512337aed258eaa1b88447

MP


----------



## dougfresh

Hope you got a great deal on your Vib! Lol I sold my permanent brink on eBay for $86


----------



## Woody

Thanks MP.

$100 so it is just under the point where I can afford to tinker and get it done and still take my time figuring some things out. So far I got an 1850mAh battery out of it and used it as a ginea pig for the GPS hw fix.


----------



## dougfresh

Cool!! That's a good price,if she turns on, there's absolutely life in her!! That's good you got an 1850 also. I got mine for $120 off CL and she was a virgin still (don't flame lol) and in excellent conditions


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Here she is
> http://mommysdirtyli...y-unusual-spot/


Funny ... somehow photos of xrider's hands showed up on the internet (be warned all ye fapping frenzied young bucks):


----------



## xriderx66

ew wtf bro.
Believe it or not, but my hands are softer than a ladies hand.
(no i dont use lotion)


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ew wtf bro.
> Believe it or not, but my hands are softer than a ladies hand.
> (no i dont use lotion)


Then I stand corrected.


----------



## Woody

So, I started a new thread to, I can't believe I am saying this, keep the Lounge clean.

Tried B's drivers no joy.
Installed Heimdall- installed fine but it can't detect the device so it fails immediately.

Will keep working on it later but I'm taking a break for now.


----------



## shreddintyres

xriderx66 said:


> ew wtf bro.
> Believe it or not, but my hands are softer than a ladies hand.
> (no i dont use lotion)


You use Vaseline?


----------



## xriderx66

shreddintyres said:


> You use Vaseline?


thats for my lips bro.


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> thats for my lips bro.


You mean these: hihi


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> You mean these: hihi


LOLOLOL. Well, so much for keeping it "clean," but that train left the station a long ass time ago. Ever since, it's been bacon porn, big boobies, MP's ambiguously gay avatar, Mostdef69's burning hot wet bowel movements (with Corn Nuts), and x's fapping-like-a-nervous-tick (like that dude from Sons Of Anarchy who starts whacking it every time he gets nervous).


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> So, I started a new thread to, I can't believe I am saying this, keep the Lounge clean.
> 
> Tried B's drivers no joy.
> Installed Heimdall- installed fine but it can't detect the device so it fails immediately.
> 
> Will keep working on it later but I'm taking a break for now.


Did you install the Heimdall drivers? There should be a readme in the zip that'll walk you through it.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> You mean these: hihi


fleshlights? no thanks my hand is more comfortable.


----------



## Woody

Hey Doug, remember that Olympics app that you posted not too long ago? Since it was a sideload for our non-compatable devices, there is an update in the market but it won't run or update. Think you might have a newer version laying around somewhere?

Edit::: @B, yes I installed them. Taking a small break for now and doing some YouTubing to see if i missed something.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody I'm not sure if the one I posted and the one now in the market are the same? Have you uninstalled mine and loaded the market one to see if it's different. I ran it for 2 days only but I'm waiting for it to officially start tomorrow. There's 2 in the market https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.nbcuni.com.nbcsports.olympics and a Extra version
Edit: I verified my DB and it's labeled extra. Play link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.nbcuni.com.nbcsports.liveextra


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Hey Doug, remember that Olympics app that you posted not too long ago? Since it was a sideload for our non-compatable devices, there is an update in the market but it won't run or update. Think you might have a newer version laying around somewhere?
> 
> Edit::: @B, yes I installed them. Taking a small break for now and doing some YouTubing to see if i missed something.


Mine updated fine.
Here is the apk
http://db.tt/P2U7Nc8Z

Sent from My Vibrant on ICS Zen with a major BACON craving.


----------



## dougfresh

Damn it!! Just realized that Google Play updated to 3.××.15 now. .13 for me was inverted!I really hate non-inverted essential apps


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Woody I'm not sure if the one I posted and the one now in the market are the same? Have you uninstalled mine and loaded the market one to see if it's different. I ran it for 2 days only but I'm waiting for it to officially start tomorrow. There's 2 in the market https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.nbcuni.com.nbcsports.olympics and a Extra version
> Edit: I verified my DB and it's labeled extra. Play link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.nbcuni.com.nbcsports.liveextra


Live Extra version allows for live streaming if you have an account from a supported cable or satellite provider. I tested it with my sgs3 and it works great. I have Time Warner Cable, btw.

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## Woody

Big Dog KMc said:


> Mine updated fine.
> Here is the apk
> http://db.tt/P2U7Nc8Z
> 
> Sent from My Vibrant on ICS Zen with a major BACON craving.


That did it. Mine wouldn't update on my phone or my tablet (both claimed I had a unsupported device). Oh, well. Thanks buddy and thanks Doug for checking.


----------



## xriderx66

B, I'm sure you've heard about FE leaving the vibrant in a couple of weeks...
He is looking for a successor..
Do you think you're it?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

No man, I still have a super slow pc that lags, coughs, and dies when I try to build from source.


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> No man, I still have a super slow pc that lags, coughs, and dies when I try to build from source.


Aww








you and MP were the first people that came to mind when FE announced he was leaving.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I appreciate it X, I would possibly consider it if I could compile from source, alas, I'm still a poser with a slow 'puter.

I'm not sure who out there in the Vibe community now would have the knowledge and understanding to take it on, besides, if I were to take it over, the project would move over here, as I won't host on XDA anymore. That would either kill the project, or bring more than a few yahoo's over to this side, which I wouldn't want to be responsible for having done that. I like the group of yahoo's we have now, no reason to muddy the waters IMO.


----------



## dougfresh

Question, if there's no cm maintainer for the Vibrant does that have an impact on AOPK and does CM10 come to a halt? Beuller?


----------



## Woody

I would bet that CM10 comes to a close in the near future unless someone takes ahold of it. Who could really do it that is left? Sure anyone of us could try but why bother? All you'll get is the same non-sensical questions over and over.

I also agree that if anyone of us would take it over, that it should be hosted over here but then like B said, that brings the rif-raf. I've stated it before and I'll say it again--> We don't need/want that in here. Don't need anymore piss in the pool if you know what I mean.

Maybe someone should suggest it to Team Passion. Then they could have a new ROM. Could name it TP10.


----------



## xriderx66

^ LOL

Anyways if one of you DO decide to maintain it, I'd be more than happy to start a new thread over on XDA and maintain and update that for you.


----------



## dougfresh

Team Pa××ion as the maintainers and Xrider as the thread OP...eewwhh. lol


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Team Pa××ion as the maintainers and Xrider as the thread OP...eewwhh. lol


don't make me bring out my towel hand..


----------



## Br1cK'd

Slap you with a Fistful of Astroglide!


----------



## Woody

Whoa, Whoa Whoa. This is getting to be a slippery situation. We need to get a hand-le on it before things go everywhere.

Don't sure what kind of clientele a ROM named "Fistful of Astroglide" will attract.


----------



## dougfresh

Lolololol!!! Excellent


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


> I appreciate it X, I would possibly consider it if I could compile from source, alas, I'm still a poser with a slow 'puter.
> 
> I'm not sure who out there in the Vibe community now would have the knowledge and understanding to take it on, besides, if I were to take it over, the project would move over here, as I won't host on XDA anymore. That would either kill the project, or bring more than a few yahoo's over to this side, which I wouldn't want to be responsible for having done that. I like the group of yahoo's we have now, no reason to muddy the waters IMO.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist.









MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Whoa, Whoa Whoa. This is getting to be a slippery situation. We need to get a hand-le on it before things go everywhere.
> 
> Don't sure what kind of clientele a ROM named "Fistful of Astroglide" will attract.


Dude! I was just getting ready to unleash the Astroglide kernel on you all. Damn! Now I gotta find a new kernel name. OH!! Everyone, welcome the new *KY kernel*! And yes, it's for JELLY Bean. *pats self on back*









MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

Can you compile that in a "Yours and Mine" flavor?


----------



## Woody

Man that is some slick







wordplay.


----------



## mr_psycho

Seriously!! Here's the kernel bootsplash:









Version 1.0 - "Slippery_When_Wet"

PS. Just kidding!

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Hey X,

Take a look at my avatar. Eventually, the hair on your hand spreads!!!









MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Hey X,
> 
> Take a look at my avatar. Eventually, the hair on your hand spreads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey X, I'm not gonna post in that thread on the brown side, but I read it, thanks for carrying the flag and defending the good name of Zen over there!

Good lookin' out dude.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## blacknight1114

Id buy that for a dollar...lol.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

blacknight1114 said:


> Id buy that for a dollar...lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


D.fresh is a balla bro 5 hundou holla!


----------



## dougfresh

Haha! No BS!! I had a dream a couple nights ago that the Zen Crew got together in Hallendale Beach, FL .I asked someone,wheres B and someone said...I saw Bricks, a longhair, longbreard version of and I introduced myself and B blew me off.lol...True Story


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> Haha! No BS!! I had a dream a couple nights ago that the Zen Crew got together in Hallendale Beach, FL .I asked someone,wheres B and someone said...I saw Bricks, a longhair, longbreard version of and I introduced myself and B blew me off.lol...True Story


Son, I'm only gonna say this once. Stay off the bath salts. : lol:

MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Son, I'm only gonna say this once. Stay off the bath salts. : lol:
> 
> MP
> 
> Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


no no no bath salts don't do that thats for zombies.

i'm 99% sure that doug is on meth


----------



## Br1cK'd

I would say more like acid or shrooms, if he saw the longhair me, he transcended space and time to about 12 years ago or so.

Don't be offended Doug, the long hair me didn't even know what he was doing half the time, and was probably just there for the free food to feed his munchies.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

You guys are all mistaken, I'm on ALL that acid,meth,b.salts, and cocaine , and I'm very hungry: p !! Anyone want to lend me a eyeball, and a earlobe hihi.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Slap you with a Fistful of Astroglide!


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2

Don't do that! He'd get all excited, slip off and punch himself in the face...lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Here we go...unless your dancin with Mr. Brownstone, and on the nod, go brag to your hogh school buddies.. In all seriousness Ive had a disturbing number of reboots that coincide with the power off battery charging screen, Its not the rom and Ive done extensive anal cleaning and usb centering work. it happens while usb charging though I mostly wall charge 1800mah batt. In respect to rube and darkside posts, could this be a trend?

Yes I said hogh school, inside joke

Hell, I could see Brick'd big league you fresh, dude i'd buy you a frosty Hurricane

Tell me there wasn't tall, trim, friendly Volleyball chix in that dream, thats what I thought, stay away from x66. he scares me man, scares me.


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Ive done extensive anal cleaning...


TMI Sugar, TMI

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

I can sympathize Bricked..its darkside big league appearing protective psychology...Typical forum...

noob: Hey, dev I flashed 6 hrs ago and am down to 97%, how do I get better battery life, and Im only getting 40 birds after 2 seconds, Im going back to eclair!!!

Brick'd: go hump someone elses leg muttface before I come over and make your sisters hair sticky.....again. ooops I mean read the op, wipe and thanks for your input,


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... Everyone, welcome the new KY kernel! And yes, it's for JELLY Bean ...
> MP


Zen Jelly + KY Kernel ... yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> don't make me bring out my towel hand..


Question is: If you met xrider in real life, would you shake his "hand"?


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Question is: If you met xrider in real life, would you shake his "hand"?


Answer is: It's not a choice.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I would say more like acid or shrooms, if he saw the longhair me, he transcended space and time to about 12 years ago or so ...


LOL ... when I read this, the first thought that came to mind was that episode of Entourage where they pay a visit to Vinnie Chase's GF's "Sherpa" (ie. Val Kilmer).










When the entire weed supply in L.A. has dried up, the only person who can hook you up right is The Sherpa. It's like The Zen ... all those poser rom's and cult fanatics popping off about their weakass bullshit rom's. There's only but one true source to get your fix ... and that's Zen, baby. The only game in town. ( Lick 'dem nuts, all y'all Team Paxxion punks )


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Answer is: It's not a choice.


Are you ambidextrous when it comes to your ... um ... "talent"?


----------



## sugartibbs

Its attitude to fellow contributors, sometimes x66 can be hairy...er I mean heavy handed. I mean it though reboots to charging screen and trouble rebooting has got me hinky. Had to odin to get back late last night. Thank god for the USA and internet porn or I may not have been able to get back to phone Zen.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Are you ambidextrous when it comes to your ... um ... "talent"?


you gotta keep the forearms even, right?


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> I would bet that CM10 comes to a close in the near future unless someone takes ahold of it. Who could really do it that is left? Sure anyone of us could try but why bother? All you'll get is the same non-sensical questions over and over.
> 
> I also agree that if anyone of us would take it over, that it should be hosted over here but then like B said, that brings the rif-raf. I've stated it before and I'll say it again--> We don't need/want that in here. Don't need anymore piss in the pool if you know what I mean ...


S'actly!! Very well said, my brother. I'd hate to see CM Vibe dev die out, but at what cost? Last thing I want is the horde of pissy ass punks flocking here and polluting our Zen. We'd end up with a lot more to worry about than "piss in the pool" unfortunately. More like hot burning wet shit dissolving into a disgusting cesspool ...









::: EDIT :::
So many times I jump onto the cesspool side and come away frustrated and flustered. It's ridiculous sometimes you post something to help someone out, and they come back with some piss ass attitude. That I made assumptions. That I didn't "think" about what I was suggesting. All this bullshit when they give absolutely nothing about their situation ... except for a single line of complaint. F'em. So sick of that bs.

Like I've said many, many times ... this place is a God send. And, Woodman, this thread is an absolute refuge, my man.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Super top Secret Wallpaper for dougfresh ONLY. May offend some and excite others. Okay all Zen faithful may partake ...
> http://goo.gl/DFNEj


----------



## sugartibbs

oh x, that was fresh..lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Dudes& dudettes? Flashed Chimera 2.2 on my play phone and it bootlooped on the feared aroma(of what?) installer, then, well, hmmm, it disappointed. I like giordono and its snappy, but its gotta work. Pisson


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> you gotta keep the forearms even, right?


So, I take it you're left towel handed?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Dudes& dudettes? Flashed Chimera 2.2 on my play phone and it bootlooped on the feared aroma(of what?) installer, then, well, hmmm, it disappointed. I like giordono and its snappy, but its gotta work. Pisson


Try taking a stanky ass dump (don't flush), then dunk your phone in the brown toilet water.

Then, wipe & reboot.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> So, I take it you're left towel handed?


right*
but I like to switch it up so my right hand doesn't seem to be able to lift more than my left..

Here's a funny story.
Back during freshman year (highschool)
At the start of the year the coaches in football would all take a max. weight you can lift. 
I was up for bench going at around 165 and then suddenly my left arm gave out and i lifted about 65% of the weight with my right hand. Everyone sure did look at me weird from then on.


----------



## sugartibbs

Some chump on the brown side,(yes i still do a little charity work) tried to call Zen and Chimera even. lmfao, 2 posts doesnt make you whitehawk, easy there Jobs, maybe after 10 posts they might let you fuck up in the dev thread, ha, ha, ha, applause, curtain, dont go away mad, just go away!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

As if they didnt look at you "weird" before that? just askin, did you come up on chix, flex your right arm and say, 'see what you've done to me' probly a good line lost.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... did you come up on chix, flex your right arm and say, 'see what you've done to me' probly a good line lost.


HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH .... hilarious. Somehow I don't think that line would work, but I'd pay to see him try & use it.


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> Yeah. Saw that non-sense the other day. Good to have X representin' the Zen over in the shit side.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH .... hilarious. Somehow I don't think that line would work, but I'd pay to see him try & use it.


I'll try. I usually go to the mall with a few friends and we bet which chicks we can get numbers from. I'll try and use that line and get a friend to record it possibly.
Haha I have a feeling that I'm going to
A ) get slapped
B ) arrested for harassment
C ) get laid


----------



## sugartibbs

A, B, two outa three aint too bad, i guess..just curios was 165 max or reps? i remember weights in 1st hour, and it was a beast. was doing a little 'go fast ' one morning and blacked doing 145 reps and the dude spotting me put a big ring in the corner of my eye with 145 behind it ,11 stitches. cut back on my morning medication after that, seriously.


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> A, B, two outa three aint too bad, i guess..just curios was 165 max or reps? i remember weights in 1st hour, and it was a beast. was doing a little 'go fast ' one morning and blacked doing 145 reps and the dude spotting me put a big ring in the corner of my eye with 145 behind it ,11 stitches. cut back on my morning medication after that, seriously.


Hahah, sounds like it hurt ALOT
During the freshman year, my MAX was 165 and for my weight, it was pretty good. I weighed around... 140-150 so that was good for me.
I did about 140 per 10 reps and about 4 sets


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah that is good, in Okla, we have alot of wrestlers, i did, we had a pe instructor named McGehee who just missed the Olympics, he pushed 400 5 times and said 'Thats a little heavy' we all about shit, I couldn't even get it off the bar.


----------



## xriderx66

400? DAMNNNNNNNNNNN

Anyways,




Enjoy the Olympics, my friends.


----------



## sugartibbs

were done here, Im trolling Russian brides that like to run.


----------



## dougfresh

You guys need to to to church! God Blessed


----------



## dougfresh

This thread hit 300 pages and probably 100 are mine, Yosup is probably 130 .. Viva la lounge!!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

It hit 300, however my computer cannot tell if the Russian bride is telling me to
A) fuckoffski
B)x66ski?
C)sendmoneski
D)all of the above


----------



## dougfresh

D) bro D) bro


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> It hit 300, however my computer cannot tell if the Russian bride is telling me to
> A) fuckoffski
> B)x66ski?
> C)sendmoneski
> D)all of the above


omg hax!!
how did you say "B )" without having that







icon


----------



## jaliscojorge

Has anyone seen this one. I couldn't find a shorter version like i saw on tv but still worth the wasted time in my eyes.





typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## xriderx66

jaliscojorge said:


> Has anyone seen this one. I couldn't find a shorter version like i saw on tv but still worth the wasted time in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


Chinese ladies name
"dou WANG"

hehehehehehhehehehehe


----------



## Woody

xriderx66 said:


> 400? DAMNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Olympics, my friends.


Yummy







This is supposed to GIF but isn't for some reason. I wrapped in media.
#3000


----------



## Br1cK'd

I may be forced to upgrade or replace my phone before its time. I am noticing this morning that my screen is going bad. Somehow I have a dark line down the right third of my baby's screen that I just noticed this morning, and its causing some image degradation and pixelation.

Sigh, I don't know if I'm ready to give her up yet, maybe I'll try pulling the screen out of Dan's old vibe and see if that corrects the issue.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I may be forced to upgrade or replace my phone before its time. I am noticing this morning that my screen is going bad. Somehow I have a dark line down the right third of my baby's screen that I just noticed this morning, and its causing some image degradation and pixelation.
> 
> Sigh, I don't know if I'm ready to give her up yet, maybe I'll try pulling the screen out of Dan's old vibe and see if that corrects the issue.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


So Hard to Say goodbye


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I may be forced to upgrade or replace my phone before its time. I am noticing this morning that my screen is going bad. Somehow I have a dark line down the right third of my baby's screen that I just noticed this morning, and its causing some image degradation and pixelation.
> 
> Sigh, I don't know if I'm ready to give her up yet, maybe I'll try pulling the screen out of Dan's old vibe and see if that corrects the issue.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


That's not good news.


----------



## Br1cK'd

True to form, I'll rock it till the wheels fall off, but this is unsettling in the least. I do remember a slight drop yesterday, from like two inches, didn't think twice about it as she's fallen from several feet before and been ok. I wonder if the tiny drop yesterday was the proverbial straw. I haven't opened her up yet to see if the cable is maybe loose, its definitely there though, and now that I see it I can't unsee it.









Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> True to form, I'll rock it till the wheels fall off, but this is unsettling in the least. I do remember a slight drop yesterday, from like two inches, didn't think twice about it as she's fallen from several feet before and been ok. I wonder if the tiny drop yesterday was the proverbial straw. I haven't opened her up yet to see if the cable is maybe loose, its definitely there though, and now that I see it I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Sadly ill be joining you in the move I've ordered my gnexus which will be waiting for me when I return to the states so you should join the nexus crowd

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

Ah...








It's weird how the world works, no?
FE needed a Vibrant and was going to leave development, and now he did get one (thanks to nate custers donation) and now B has problems with his Vib.








Mixed emotions, don't know if to be happy or sad.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yes, yes young Jedi, theres no craislist on your world... your friends are foolish, embrace the darkside, take the SGS3 from my hand and strike down D.Fresh and join T-mob/ , we will rule rootziki, I have foreskin, errr foreseen this,' Your lack of faith disturbs me' That said Id wait for the international dual core to be avaliable, mucho americano technologio for a tidy sum , Im 2 monthes from having "leverage" with the Death t-mob star, Sure hope I have the right codes!


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> I have foreskin, errr foreseen this,


I burst out laughing at that 
hahaha


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... embrace the darkside ...


May the foreskin be with you ...







.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> I may be forced to upgrade or replace my phone before its time ...


B ... Very sad to hear this (and a bit surreal to think Vibe Zen dev may come to an end). If the wheels do fall off, which direction are you headed? SGS3? Gnex? Ruggedized military phone?

When all else fails, there's always ... duct tape.


----------



## sugartibbs

X 66, your honey tight underware bunny was fresh last night, but after watching beach volleyball, gymnasty, THEY ARE ALLWEARING THEIR UNDERWARE, its amatuer sports soft porn, come and get it in prime time.... its not about sports, its about tight, see through uniform, HARDCORE SOFTPORN.. THE WORLD HAS FIGURE AMERICAN NORMS OUT, AND WE WANNA SEE IT.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Viva la lounge!!!!!


Wurd!!! #Truth


----------



## sugartibbs

a HAIKU
Bricked is a great dev
Gave speed to my Samsung Phone
Life is a highway


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ...
> Life is a highway


Life is a highway
I'm gonna ride it
Until the foreskin falls off


----------



## xriderx66

omg im laughing so hard, yosup omg whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmmm...Id rather pay a former volleball player to rub it off.//httpforeskinforum.yaddayadda.com

Trust I dont wanna know if there is a website, but sadly, I bet there is


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> omg im laughing so hard, yosup omg whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


LOL ... you can thank Tibbs for that one. Now all I can think about it is ... well ... unfortunately rhymes with "foreseen."


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Hmmm...Id rather pay a former volleball player to rub it off.


Is there mixed doubles in beach volleyball? A pleasure to see those hand signals.


----------



## sugartibbs

Houston I see the reentry angle over.. BEEP
Roger Tibbs angels 11, your clear for entry, beep
Hmm little more tanned than simulator, double checking Angle, over..beep
Houston says its within tan parameters you pus, over..beep
Roger, Sorry, looked like babysitter. over..beep


----------



## ndwgs

Lmaooo omg. I got no time to post much due to work but dang y'all make me laugh

PS B, sorry to hear your Vibrater is almost to its limits. Sigh I'll be the last to foreskin this... err forseen this. I won't get me S3 or gnex whichever u flow... till Dec. Waahhh


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Is there mixed doubles in beach volleyball? A pleasure to see those hand signals.


Dammnn she called it. She knew I'd would gizzy twice in my pants just looking from behind!!


----------



## ddanc1984

ndwgs said:


> Dammnn she called it. She knew I'd would gizzy twice in my pants just looking from behind!!


Getting jizzy wit it? Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh man got a text from tmob sunday, dangling the SGS3, Strike 1) DONT EVER CALL ME VALUED CUSTOMER, (Dont trust nobody, I mean nobody, specially a chic with a hookers butt)
2.) I demand one night w/ skirted hottie via ad campaign, (exception though she always faces forward.
3) your unlimited data horsehit does not effect me, In Oklahoma I have never seen 4g, or 3g, i GET EDGE ,TAKE A NAP AND MAYBE THE BROWSER WONT TIMEOUT!!!
4) Im sure I'll think of something, since your still stalking me t-mobile. Why did I give them my E-mail address? ooops right I did unt


----------



## sugartibbs

That said, the sgs3 is a beauty queen, all the bells and whistles, though I wont use 1/2 the features .its a work your ass off world to stay where you were last year, but we love our up to the minute toys

I am a droid tool
clockwordmod is my freebase
Flash, Flash,Flash,Flash, Flash...


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar at my house all I get is constant Edge but my dad gets full blown 4g service on his GS4G 100% of the time next to me. Perhaps with a G3 monster you would finally get those speeds . You've been on a roll lately man!! Too funny


----------



## mr_psycho

In many places where I used to get 99% Edge with my Vibrant, I find that (with the G3 monster) I get more 4G connections than I've ever gotten 3G with the Vibrant. I'd say it's about 50/50 now. So, maybe your signal will improve with a newer 4G phone, too.

MP


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ...
> 2.) I demand one night w/ skirted hottie via ad campaign, (exception though she always faces forward ...


Houston: Go for Codename Project Butter Face. You are cleared for rear entry. Foxtrot Alpha. Over.

" I need your touch ... don't need your love " ~ Def Leppard


----------



## sugartibbs

+Roger that .. Houston, target is front facing, request permission t o loop around reallign at HOTEL CORBIN ..OVER
Flight sugar , roger, the the smokey needs cheese, repeat smokey needs cheese, check flight log and come to angel 7
roger, woof I have visual.. repeat the area is target rich... confirm, over
confirm; target tmob is clear,... repeat clear...
talley hoooooo


----------



## ddanc1984

ndwgs said:


> Dammnn she called it. She knew I'd would gizzy twice in my pants just looking from behind!!


She's calling for a fastball, low and inside....


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh no ddanc, she's calling for the splitter in the dirt, they never give you something you can make contact with, except your birthday or anniversirays> shit I cant spell.


----------



## yosup

Maverick: I can see it's dangerous for you, but if the government trusts me, maybe you could.
Charlie: It takes a lot more than just fancy flying.



sugartibbs said:


> ... target tmob is clear,... repeat clear...
> talley hoooooo


Goose: Great balls of fire!
Slider: Splash that sucker, yeah

Maverick: Jesus, this guy's good!
Viper: Damn, this kid is good!

Maverick: She's lost that loving feeling.
Goose: She's lo... No she hasn't.
Maverick: Yes, she has.
Goose: She's not lost that lo...
Maverick: Goose, she's lost it, man.
Goose: Come on!
Goose: Aw sh... I hate it when she does that.


----------



## sugartibbs

Cruise: I wanna take my shirt off and play boys only vollyball!!
Oprah: get your bouncing white ass off my couch
Cruise: Mission impossible, Oh I have a Star Wars Foreskin Question oprah, are these rumours true?


----------



## yosup

*Ron Burgundy*
I wanna say something. I'm gonna put it out there; if you like it, you can take it, if you don't, send it right back. I want to be on you.


----------



## yosup

*Dumb & Dumber (1994)*

*Harry:* One time, we successfully mated a bulldog with a Shih-Tzu.
*Mary:* Really? That's weird.
*Harry: *Yeah, we called it a bullshit.


----------



## sugartibbs

If there are any nights I remember, Those are Talladega Nights, My hero Bobby
dale\
Jr
jethro


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> If there are any nights I remember, Those are Talladega Nights, My hero Bobby


*Ricky Bobby*: [_television commercial_] Hi, I'm Ricky Bobby. If you don't chew Big Red, then f-*bleep* you.

*Ricky Bobby*: Here's the deal I'm the best there is. Plain and simple. I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence.

*Ricky Bobby*: [_television commercial_] Hey. I'm Ricky Bobby. When you're workin' on your mysterious lady parts and stuff, you should have the right tools too. That's why you should use... MayPax. The official tampon of NASCAR.

*Ricky Bobby*: [_running around on the track in his underwear_] Help me Jesus! Help me Jewish God! Help me Allah! AAAAAHHH! Help me Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off me!


----------



## sugartibbs

I know this is petty, and beneath me ...but I wanna go to the Dark side and talk smak, be a total Jackass( as if) they do it all the time, Im always courtous and helpful but what if I was snooty, with Star Wars quotes out of context. Ive never been run... how far could i go before oka ran me...

And trust.... I could open so much "stuff" that the noobs would lap up... Q and A would be well ...epic.. Its tough when it would be so ....lol


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> I know this is petty, and beneath me ...but I wanna go to the Dark side and talk smak, be a total Jackass( as if) they do it all the time, Im always courtous and helpful but what if I was snooty, with Star Wars quotes out of context. Ive never been run... how far could i go before oka ran me...
> 
> And trust.... I could open so much "stuff" that the noobs would lap up... Q and A would be well ...epic.. Its tough when it would be so ....lol


tibb, if you want to say anything to anyone on xda, just shoot me a PM, and link me and I will say it.
The mods can lick my nuts.


----------



## sugartibbs

I know, I could never do it .... but man it could be like animal house, I mean post a total jackass, porn problem with my phone and trust 30 noobs would jump in and try to help.....Help. my phone will only boot if I rub it on my butt, and my wife does a reach around, could I need a gps hardware fix..

1 and 1/2 weeks to Costa Rica dougie, trying to make it real for u


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> *Ricky Bobby*: [_television commercial_] Hi, I'm Ricky Bobby. If you don't chew Big Red, then f-*bleep* you.
> 
> *Ricky Bobby*: Here's the deal I'm the best there is. Plain and simple. I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence.
> 
> *Ricky Bobby*: [_television commercial_] Hey. I'm Ricky Bobby. When you're workin' on your mysterious lady parts and stuff, you should have the right tools too. That's why you should use... MayPax. The official tampon of NASCAR.
> 
> *Ricky Bobby*: [_running around on the track in his underwear_] Help me Jesus! Help me Jewish God! Help me Allah! AAAAAHHH! Help me Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off me!


I loved that movie. And I've missed you guys. I've been vacationing for three weeks now and haven't checked in at all. I've got another weekhere on the Michigan beach then I'll be back in business.


----------



## dougfresh

OKAFRESH....KEEP YOUR POSTS CLEAN AND DESTROY THOSE FRIGGING NOOBS !!!! THIS IS A COMMAND!!!! MAKE THEM REMORSE THAT THEY BOUGHT THIS VIBRANT OFF CRAIGSLIST!!!!!! MAKE THEM UPGRADE VIA MINI-KIES AND HARD BR1cKd..... ;p


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar, I leave in 2 1/2 days..60 hours.. and I'll miss all my peoples!!! Who's coming wit me?


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Sugar, I leave in 2 1/2 days..60 hours.. and I'll miss all my peoples!!! Who's coming wit me?


Have a nice Costa Rican adventure fresh. I would go but im up to my ears in work...14 hour days and too tired to post much. Enjoying sugartibbs and yosup doin the thang,and as usual ndawgs, fresh, B, psycho, wood ....well the whole cast givin me moments of laughter to keep me sane...peace.
Still around..but the man has his foot on my neck


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Lappy!! I admire you brother and I'm sure you have one of the best families out there. I'm single and ready to explore all my options,not that I'm saying I want to get tied down,but this crazy mo fugger probably is ready lol.... Yosup and Sugar are yall married?? Holla


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Thanks Lappy!! I admire you brother and I'm sure you have one of the best families out there. I'm single and ready to explore all my options,not that I'm saying I want to get tied down,but this crazy mo fugger probably is ready lol.... Yosup and Sugar are yall married?? Holla


My Fam is Great, but mostly because I have an OUTSTANDING wife. I got the right one, Make sure when you move you get an awesome one...life is very sweet. 
Also I have seen what happens when you get Mrs, Wrong...nursing one of my buddies through his bad impulsive quickie vegas marriage...3 months and 2 days before the REAL her came out.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yep like lappy said. Make sure you get the right one and ask her about even the smallest detail that would mean something to you to see what she thinks. Unlike lappy I got dealt a bluff. And no matter how nice if a guy or optimistic you may be eventually life with Mrs wrong will get bitter.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> My Fam is Great, but mostly because I have an OUTSTANDING wife. I got the right one, Make sure when you move you get an awesome one...life is very sweet.
> Also I have seen what happens when you get Mrs, Wrong...nursing one of my buddies through his bad impulsive quickie vegas marriage...3 months and 2 days before the REAL her came out.


Like Lappy sez, be sure you get the right one. I've had mine for 30 years. Surprised she put up with my shit for that long...







My kids never had any real issues (other than one wrecking three cars in less than six months), just normal teen stuff but now they're on their own...for the most part. Big Daddy D got off lucky all the way around. I would like to say it was my superior intellect and all but that would be total BS.
The Mrs and I have fun going to the local college theater and recently we're off to the gun range twice a month to bust some caps. She's a decent shot with her 9 so I'm always on best behavior these days...lol


----------



## eddychecker

my wife of 15 years doesnt like guns but lets me keep them in the house. while we dont have a ton in common, we focus on what we both like. vacationing is something i never liked, but she loves. the kids and i have come around :‘) and she lets me and my son go dirt biking whenever. perfect.


----------



## jaliscojorge

eddychecker said:


> my wife of 15 years doesnt like guns but lets me keep them in the house. while we dont have a ton in common, we focus on what we both like. vacationing is something i never liked, but she loves. the kids and i have come around :') and she lets me and my son go dirt biking whenever. perfect.


I wish my wife was this understanding. Problem with my choice was she hid her real persona until after we got married then it was like where did this girl come from. I'm guessing and other people including her own sister just last night told me she has to be bipolar. And in a severe way. Getting her to realize that isn't going to be easy. And she is so addicted to lying so much she actually believes that what she lied about is true.
And that's been going on for 15 years now and only getting worse.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> my wife of 15 years doesnt like guns but lets me keep them in the house. while we dont have a ton in common, we focus on what we both like. vacationing is something i never liked, but she loves. the kids and i have come around :') and she lets me and my son go dirt biking whenever. perfect.


My wife didnt like guns either. Now she goes to the pistol range at least twice monthly with me. I also taught gun safety to all my kids. Couldnt get her to jump out of a plane with me, but i also compromise and watch a chic flick on occasion..give and take 
Sent on the run


----------



## eddychecker

do your best to get her the help she needs. you will both appreciate it.


----------



## ddanc1984

jaliscojorge said:


> I wish my wife was this understanding. Problem with my choice was she hid her real persona until after we got married then it was like where did this girl come from. I'm guessing and other people including her own sister just last night told me she has to be bipolar. And in a severe way. Getting her to realize that isn't going to be easy. And she is so addicted to lying so much she actually believes that what she lied about is true.
> And that's been going on for 15 years now and only getting worse.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


My youngest (28 yo) was diagnosed as bipolar a couple of years ago. Getting her to go get evaluated was worse than pulling teeth. Momma finally convinced her to see the family Dr first so I think that helped some. Took them a year to get her meds right for her...that plus trying to make her see and avoid triggers...which was actually harder than getting her to go since her BF was the biggest trigger.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

I guess I am lucky, in that my girl is crazy, knows she's crazy and takes her meds, has regular dr's visits to adjust to find a working combo of pills. She was up front with me about all of this when we started getting serious, and hell, I like em a little off their rockers! Keeps me on my toes and keeps things interesting, lol.

I do hope jorge, that you can help her find the help she needs, just be supportive and as understanding as you can be, don't ever talk down about it, and just let her know that you are in it with her for the long haul, thick and thin, if that is in fact your stance.


----------



## Mostdef69

anybody seen Nokia N8. It seem to me it a nice phone that have awesome camera and hd recorder. What you guys think of the new Nokia N8? Any Pro and Con on this phone. Need to get my wife a new phone for her birthday. She doesnt want Androd anymore.


----------



## Woody

Jorge, if you need some help with the meds part, shoot me a PM. Took my wife about a year to get hers down just right and all the side-effects were interacting with each other. Was a nightmare but we've made it through this part of it. She/We are stronger for it too. She had some severe medical issues with the birth of our 2nd son and the aftermath of that lasted for abuot 2 years. She was finally threw the ordeal but it left her scared towards the public and being in it. Made is hard to go to the store even. That eventually lowered but then a bomb dropped last Thanksgiving. Her mom went in for a partial-hysterectomy and never came out. It is/was gross malpractice and there is now a court case but the fact that her mom was no longer around just destroyed her and any progress she had made. She was at the bottom. Things are looking much better now and it is still hard on her but she is seeing a therapist and taking some meds and the future looks bright.

I can go in further with it in PM if you want me too about the meds. One of the things that I have consistantly read over time is for the spouse (you/me) to keep an eye on finances. Bipolarism is extreme ups and downs and the ups usually are hightened sexual awareness and excessive spending. Not sure why on that last part other than it makes you feel good to get something nice. Me too!

Sorry folks for the OT in OT. You can now post ponies.


----------



## Br1cK'd




----------



## dougfresh

Man I'm kinda glad I'm on the solo tip! Chicks are all crazy anyways lol. I'm with Brickd, I like them a little crazy and a zany,makes life more fun and adventurous!


----------



## Woody

Give it time Doug, give it time. The conditions will always surface somehow or another. My wife's didn't until a traumatic event happened. Sometimes that is how it is. Other times, you could be all fine and dandy sitting on the couch and out of no where she hits you with an iron and later on says she doesn't remember that. You must be making that up. True story (not mine but true).


----------



## Woody

Almost forgot.


----------



## mr_psycho

Br1cK said:


>


WTF!! Dude. Seriously? It's like I don't know you anymore. lol

Ponies and Bronies. Blah...









MP

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## Br1cK'd

But, but, Woody said to do it.

That makes me a Sad Pony.


----------



## dougfresh

Awwhh


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1cK said:


>


Is romanbb going to using this in boot animation?


----------



## Br1cK'd

No, that'll be mine for the ZenPonyJelly I'm working on.

My horse isn't as "horny" as Romann's.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> No, that'll be mine for the ZenPonyJelly I'm working on.
> 
> My horse isn't as "horny" as Romann's.


You guys are the best:lol:

@jaliscojorge
You got some solid advice from your zen brothers. Take it to heart. Experience is the only thing worth more second-hand.
Sent on the run


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> No, that'll be mine for the ZenPonyJelly I'm working on.


Might have to confer with Bid Dog (being that he lives in Sand Diego) but I think the ZenPonyJelly show is in TJ.


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1cK said:


> My horse isn't as "horny" as Romann's.


lol


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1ck ever thought about making custom rom by using odin image like FishmanMod?


----------



## Woody

This thread is always on the Front page. That is hilarious bc it is nothing more than a group of guys solving the worlds problems a little here and a little there. If all of us weren't here from the beginning, it would be hard to come in and know what the hell was going on. But then again the topics change so frequently, someone could just fold right in.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Br1ck ever thought about making custom rom by using odin image like FishmanMod?


I actually tried that some time ago, making an Odin or Heimdall image for ICS, when I was trying to fix Brutal's brick. I know its possible with Twiz based builds like what Fishman is doing, but it proved to be next to impossible to do with an AOSP based build. With different file systems and mount points in between Twiz and AOSP, once I got into it, I thought it may do more harm than good, and a slowly backed away.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## mr_psycho

Since everyone else is doin' it, I got me a picture of a pony, too.

















MP


----------



## ddanc1984

mr_psycho said:


> Since everyone else is doin' it, I got me a picture of a pony, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29519
> 
> 
> MP


I can't be sure but I think that looks like our Senator and Reps.....they all look alike to me.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Ahh!! Quandary -
By "liking" MP's post, does that mean that I like his post and his comical stylings? Or does it means I like that horse's arse?
Either way if you feel too much pressure you can "unlike" a post on the Tapatalk app.

Where X when you need him?


----------



## Mostdef69




----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Ahh!! Quandary -
> By "liking" MP's post, does that mean that I like his post and his comical stylings? Or does it means I like that horse's arse?
> Either way if you feel too much pressure you can "unlike" a post on the Tapatalk app.
> 
> Where X when you need him?


I "liked it" :nobeastiality


----------



## mr_psycho

Mostdef69 said:


>


Woman's best friend?









MP


----------



## sugartibbs

View attachment 29528


You can have your little pony, I live on a farm in Oklahoma and we feed you...then we eat you, with Fava beans, and a mason jar of chianti, if your gonna grub on a little pink pony, start with the foreskin,,errrr forehead. In reguard to earlier posts, my father is going through final stages althsheimers and it is very difficult, your not alone, pm me if I can help, I know its different, but any networking can be helpful.


----------



## xriderx66

my god wtf is going on! who started this!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

In short, you did, so dont bitch, you have no Idea ,rootziki finds it humorous, since my nickname is sugartibbs(and it really is) puts advertisements of men w/out shirts in their ad spot.Men in my area...lol, so stick around we'll riff on sumpin else, Rootziki Im a dude!!!! put honey bunneys in your ad spot, gracias!!

Oh no... I said honey bunnies, lets search and see where this leads!!!

scene: Cleveland
Subject:: child support
Moderator :who else

X rider........you are not the father(duh, unless shes a Romulin with an equally hairy hand.


----------



## mr_psycho

sugartibbs said:


> X rider........you are not the father(duh, unless shes a Romulin with an equally hairy hand.


Or a Hobbit with hairy feet.


----------



## mr_psycho

http://thefw.com/olympic-diving-funny-faces/

LOL Some of these divers look so tense, I'm surprised there aren't any turds coming down with them.









MP


----------



## sugartibbs

MP were counting on your Honey bunny contribution, hore photos are... commonplace, step your game up, this is dougies last nights, he needs a sendoff worthy of Roman Caligula(dont pee Rube we"ll show taste Im sure)oops heres the s, Gota say if you need a cook in Costa, check my creds, Straight A's,might need a change, and I saw your FRuedian slip that you may not come back, Rootz wont be the same.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Wow and i mean wow. Thanks to all for your support and advice. Wasn't expecting almost an entire page full support for me when i checked back. And i wish i was already at the figuring out the right meds part. Still have to find a safe and effective way to get her to realize she needs help. And yeah just yesterday she denied putting close in the washer that there was no way anybody else could have put in but as soon as i reassured her she did do it all hell broke loose. And before i came to the conclusion that it could be she had a sickness i was real close to calling it quits. Now if she could have allot of those high sexual awareness days it would make things a little more tolerable Thing is i read i shouldn't be the one to tell her she might be bipolar and her family is afraid to say anything at all to her so I'm wondering if I'm just going to have to take the dive and hope for the best. Once again thanks guys.
Oh yeah and the bad part is I'm her biggest trigger because everything i love and enjoy doing is everything she hates. Wish she would have told me that 15 years ago.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh hell yeah, my ad spot has a chick that looks like she slipped two basketballs under her chin, root, cool you do listen,(even though she's a Jake) its the thought that counts!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Jaliscojorje.. I talk alot of junk but my family is everything, I joke because the alternative is defeat. If there is anything I can Help with you even if its just someone to talk to , you know where I am.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sure thing tibbs. Thank you.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

I stopped in on the Brown side to check on some things.

Check this thread out. This guy has got it all figured out. So much so that he asks for "thanks" twice and donations.

X and Doug, you're up. Take em out!!!


----------



## ddanc1984

jaliscojorge said:


> Wow and i mean wow. Thanks to all for your support and advice. Wasn't expecting almost an entire page full support for me when i checked back. And i wish i was already at the figuring out the right meds part. Still have to find a safe and effective way to get her to realize she needs help. And yeah just yesterday she denied putting close in the washer that there was no way anybody else could have put in but as soon as i reassured her she did do it all hell broke loose. And before i came to the conclusion that it could be she had a sickness i was real close to calling it quits. Now if she could have allot of those high sexual awareness days it would make things a little more tolerable Thing is i read i shouldn't be the one to tell her she might be bipolar and her family is afraid to say anything at all to her so I'm wondering if I'm just going to have to take the dive and hope for the best. Once again thanks guys.
> Oh yeah and the bad part is I'm her biggest trigger because everything i love and enjoy doing is everything she hates. Wish she would have told me that 15 years ago.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


The unfortunate thing is SHE has to come to the realization that she has an issue, you can't make her. You can bring it up but so long as she's in denial, it's a tough road bro. Even with my daughter, she'd go postal when we brought up that she really should see the family Dr. or a counselor, go into a fit of rage or bawling and withdraw. During those times it's hard to keep your own sanity. The issue is plain as day to others but to the one suffering from it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I stopped in on the Brown side to check on some things.
> 
> Check this thread out. This guy has got it all figured out. So much so that he asks for "thanks" twice and donations.
> 
> X and Doug, you're up. Take em out!!!


So if I read the OP right, they're including a paid app (GPS Test Pro) in their custom ROM...isn't that like taboo big time?


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> I stopped in on the Brown side to check on some things.
> 
> Check this thread out. This guy has got it all figured out. So much so that he asks for "thanks" twice and donations.
> 
> X and Doug, you're up. Take em out!!!


I got this...


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> So if I read the OP right, they're including a paid app (GPS Test Pro) in their custom ROM...isn't that like taboo big time?


Yup!

X is playing with him now. Have some fun before the Warez gets it closed.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Yup!
> 
> X is playing with him now. Have some fun before the Warez gets it closed.


Hey woody, gimme a re-cap on all the things he did wrong in that thread. I just like messing with people.
I'm gonna make him have a headache by the time we're done with this.


----------



## Woody

Warez, asking for donations (bounty), begging for thanks, generally putting all the GPS stuff that is already known. Nothing mentioned about HW fix or kernel wrappers. I'm gonna hit it up in the morning.

Don't get yourself in trouble though.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Nice job on the brown side X, the OP didn't respond after your second post. Funny stuff.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

Wow fundamental sugartibbs bleached response

I am shocked and saddened a and as donating member......shit there a people out there that dont get it ,,,, you dont know,,, we could explain and you still w/dt know we could explain ... and again u wouldnt know, Im gonna hop a slow boat to ...............sorry doug ... Bourbon Street is as far south as i GO(FOR NOW)I do a great Ribeye.

And if thati is your pink pony,,well count me in
1)do we sell alot of flavored Vodka to Pool Boys?
2)do I have full machine gun medical? South of the borderbullet removal.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> This thread is always on the Front page. That is hilarious bc it is nothing more than a group of guys solving the worlds problems a little here and a little there ...


Damn, I'm 6 pages behind (and I was here just last night!!). Lol.

My brothuz, I luv the comaraderie we share here not only in the horsing around (brony'ing?) but also in the serious matters. Truly one-of-a-kind thread by truly one-of-a-kind peeps.

Gotta "asta la vista, baby" for now, but "I'll be back."


----------



## yosup

I leave you with a little nightcap from the movie "Planes, Trains, & Automobiles":

Del: You play with your balls a lot. 
Neal: I do NOT play with my balls. 
Del: Larry Bird doesn't do as much ball-handling in one night as you do in an hour! 
Neal: Are you trying to start a fight? 
Del: No. I'm simply stating a fact. That's all. You fidget with your nuts a lot. 
Neal: You know what'd make me happy? 
Del: Another couple of balls, and an extra set of fingers?


----------



## sugartibbs

man I could run w/th that .....but im in enough self inflicted stuff right now Ill give you a lead... picked up a chick hitchhicker(truth) had a few barly pops shoulda had a web cam,she had weird glasses I think she was cross eyed, Ithink she was reaching for my junk , but kept grabbing the stick shift, what do you do? took her home and she pecked cheek, should I have ...
a)redirected her errant cross eyed advances?
B)went fur hand x66 and pleasured myself
c)Begged Doug to take me out of this wack ****ry
d)all of the above(this really happened, and i pecked her on the cheek, and she hasn't called me


----------



## asdf916

http://androtransfer.com/?developer=AOKP&folder=vibrantmtd


----------



## dougfresh

asdf916 said:


> http://androtransfer.com/?developer=AOKP&folder=vibrantmtd


Did ya try it!! I did!!! Thanks No workie


----------



## ndwgs

xriderx66 said:


> Damn, I'm 6 pages behind (and I was here just last night!!). Lol.
> 
> My brothuz, I luv the comaraderie we share here not only in the horsing around (brony'ing?) but also in the serious matters. Truly one-of-a-kind thread by truly one-of-a-kind peeps.
> 
> Gotta "asta la vista, baby" for now, but "I'll be back."


AYE AYE...


----------



## Woody

So I went to the Brown Side this morning and blasted the poor guy. But at the end said something about community and he is part of it, just tone it down a bit. I just read it last night and so many things popped out at me that I had to sick the dogs on him for a bit. And of course Bacon pop-up up in the thread.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> So I went to the Brown Side this morning and blasted the poor guy. But at the end said something about community and he is part of it, just tone it down a bit. I just read it last night and so many things popped out at me that I had to sick the dogs on him for a bit. And of course Bacon pop-up up in the thread.


Nice job on the brown side Woody. Maybe the guy will see the light and our (well, in this case X, Dougie and Yo) sense of humor and realize they were just breaking his balls, realize the things you pointed out and be a generally good dude from now on.


----------



## xriderx66

guy on XDA posted this
http://androtransfer.com/?developer=AOKP&folder=vibrantmtd

AOKP build 1 for Vib.


----------



## icarianecho

xriderx66 said:


> guy on XDA posted this
> http://androtransfer...lder=vibrantmtd
> 
> AOKP build 1 for Vib.


Yeah, I'm on this side too, just didn't want to be toe-steppin.

Just saw it on the AOKP repository this morning. At work, so haven't had a chance to flash yet ...


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its not flashing, getting an error7 when setting permissions. I tried to resolve it, but still failed, and then had to get to work.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Its not flashing, getting an error7 when setting permissions. I tried to resolve it, but still failed, and then had to get to work.


Dougie & I (& the other shit-side chain gang) were getting the same abort error as well. Hopefully there's a horny unicorn out there humpin' the air from figuring out the solution. 

Oh, well ... got a chub going just at the thought of JB + AOKP + vibrantmtd. But wudn't meant to be at this point, I recon.

Since my butt was fully wiped anyways, I went ahead and flashed my Betsy into a SkankyJellyHo. The rom worked ok, but there was considerable lag in R/W processes esp. during TiBu backups. Maybe it's the /data/data v. /datadata issue (or just my #4 Post-EU Vibe).

I was actually mainly curious to see how the vold.fstab looked and whether I could use the emmc swap. Slightly different syntax but similar concept. Otherwise, the overall rom was actually pretty smooth (lol ... with the exception of the lag). Surprisingly, I really liked the new notification layout.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... And of course Bacon pop-up up in the thread.


Had to throw a little bacon banter into the trolling soire. Kinda like wolves pissing everywhere to mark their territory. I think it's safe to say where there's bacon talk, there's bound to be Zen Nation nearby. The Zen Gang pisses bacon (& excellence). Zen Siiiiieeeeed!


----------



## sugartibbs

Its not ready, the more i flash these alpha builds, the more respect I have for Brick"d and MP


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Dougie & I (& the other shit-side chain gang) were getting the same abort error as well. Hopefully there's a horny unicorn out there humpin' the air from figuring out the solution.
> 
> Oh, well ... got a chub going just at the thought of JB + AOKP + vibrantmtd. But wudn't meant to be at this point, I recon.
> 
> Since my butt was fully wiped anyways, I went ahead and flashed my Betsy into a SkankyJellyHo. The rom worked ok, but there was considerable lag in R/W processes esp. during TiBu backups. Maybe it's the /data/data v. /datadata issue (or just my #4 Post-EU Vibe).
> 
> I was actually mainly curious to see how the vold.fstab looked and whether I could use the emmc swap. Slightly different syntax but similar concept. Otherwise, the overall rom was actually pretty smooth (lol ... with the exception of the lag). Surprisingly, I really liked the new notification layout.


Last night I went into Power Flash Mode, since I haven't flashed in a couple weeks and I'm Joanzing( I'm Addicted) lol and flashed all the available JB roms till 5:30 am...After all that I'm back to ICS lol. I can't stand the lag without datadata and not having the BACK kill mod.


----------



## sugartibbs

What freaks me is someone posting a Rom, and then posts"I dont own a Vibrant so post any bugs and I'll try to correct them" How? with a Wigi board? appreciate the effort, but with the encription bug lurking....Im good.


----------



## icarianecho

Br1cK said:


> Its not flashing, getting an error7 when setting permissions. I tried to resolve it, but still failed, and then had to get to work.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Finally got more than a minute: just flashed (seemingly) fine for me.

Letting it settle; I'll report back in a bit.


----------



## Woody

Doug, I know you probably are either sleeping from the flash-fantastic fun you have last night OR are so amped about leaving that you you are wide awake. If we don't talk to you again for sometime due to connectivity, have fun, be safe (as much as you can be) and be careful (also as much as you can be). Talk to you in 6 weeks, if not sooner.


----------



## Br1cK'd

We will have a convert in our midst very soon. One of my co-workers who was and iphone user for a while, picked up a Vibrant today off Craigslist. It working great, and we've already flashed ICZen on his new toy.

He's a smart guy, and proving to be smarter with his new choice of phone and rom combo. I'm sure we will all make him feel welcomed when he finally registers and joins us here, and yeah, he can hang with this crowd fo' sho'!


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Doug, I know you probably are either sleeping from the flash-fantastic fun you have last night OR are so amped about leaving that you you are wide awake. If we don't talk to you again for sometime due to connectivity, have fun, be safe (as much as you can be) and be careful (also as much as you can be). Talk to you in 6 weeks, if not sooner.


 Thanks Woods!! Last night I was Power Flash Mode, today it's Power Bill Pay Mode lol. Taking care of a bunch of stuff now before I leave tomorrow.. errr


----------



## nick1217

icarianecho said:


> Finally got more than a minute: just flashed (seemingly) fine for me.
> 
> Letting it settle; I'll report back in a bit.


You flashed it from SubZero kernel bruh?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icarianecho

nick1217 said:


> You flashed it from SubZero kernel bruh?


Yeah, I wiped prodigiously, but I didn't flash a new kernel first. Flashed straight from Zen+Sub0.

It certainly misses that special Zen "touch," & its too early to judge, but seems quite stable so far.

Left kernel alone for now (may flash newest JB Devil later).


----------



## ddanc1984

icarianecho said:


> Yeah, I wiped prodigiously, but I didn't flash a new kernel first. Flashed straight from Zen+Sub0.
> 
> It certainly misses that special Zen "touch," & its too early to judge, but seems quite stable so far.
> 
> Left kernel alone for now (may flash newest JB Devil later).


Out of curiosity, other than it being the newest Android version, on the Vibe, what benefit is there to JB versus Zen? Does it make the phone make julienne fries, give BJs or something?


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Thanks Woods!! Last night I was Power Flash Mode, today it's Power Bill Pay Mode lol. Taking care of a bunch of stuff now before I leave tomorrow.. errr


Have a great trip Dougie! Throw down a couple for your Zen homies.


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> Does it make the phone make julienne fries, give BJs or something?


I will definitely be flashing this if that is the case. I love.....Fries


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I will definitely be flashing this if that is the case. I love.....Fries


I was thinking I would probably pass on the fries and opt for door #2


----------



## yosup

Just noticed that "Team Passion" thread on the other side got "cleansed." Lol ... was going to bring over some of xrider's comment jousting about his nut sack and "8.6" ( inch?














) favorite body part. (Who says wet dreams can't be vivid too? Is it real? No, it's MemoreXrider!)


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Just noticed that "Team Passion" thread on the other side got "cleansed." Lol ... was going to bring over some of xrider's comment jousting about his nut sack and "8.6" (inch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) favorite body part. (Who says wet dreams can't be vivid too? Is it real? No, it's MemoreXrider!)


I measured it broski!
It is infact 8.6in


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I measured it broski!
> It is infact 8.6in


The part behind your balls doesn't count unfortunately.


----------



## Woody

I agree with Yosup. Taint don't count.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> The part behind your balls doesn't count unfortunately.


fine. 8.5in

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> The part behind your balls doesn't count unfortunately.


If I measure it that way its 19.3 ! Holla lolol


----------



## dougfresh

When I'm walking, it warns me like an oscilloscope


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> If I measure it that way its 19.3 ! Holla lolol


Reminds me of a joke:

This guy and girl had just gotten married and had never seen each other naked nor had sex. So it's the big night and the girl decides it's time to confess some things. As she starts to undress she tells her man "I've never lied to you but I do have to confess...I'm really flat-chested and I use a stuffed bra" to which her loving man replies "That's okay honey, I still love you anyway. And while we're confessing, I need to get something off my chest too. You see, I'm really like a baby, you know...down there". The girls get this somewhat dejected look but smiles and says "That's okay honey, I still love you anyway because you're you". So as they strip off the last bit of clothes, she finally sees his manhood and the guy is hung like a mule down to his knees. Horrified she says "You lied to me! You said you 'were like a baby down there"!" to which he replied, "But I am like a baby 6 lbs. 8 ounces and 19" long!"


----------



## icarianecho

ddanc1984 said:


> Out of curiosity, other than it being the newest Android version, on the Vibe, what benefit is there to JB versus Zen? Does it make the phone make julienne fries, give BJs or something?


Lol, haven't found those toggles yet, but it will measure your taint+tighty-****** tower for you










On a more serious note: um, Google Now is fully integrated, as is Google song recognition app & the fancy new (same as the old but now gray) search bar.

Other than that, I'll have to refer you to more technical minds. Can't comment on speed/smoothness yet cause it's only been a few hours, but it's build #1 so ...


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> When I'm walking, it warns me like an oscilloscope


Before I go out I have to strap it to my thigh or else it swings like a pendulum (or else I have to keep a condom on it to keep from chafing).









( ... argh, I'm out of Likes again. lol ... )


----------



## mr_psycho

icarianecho said:


> Yeah, I wiped prodigiously, but I didn't flash a new kernel first. Flashed straight from Zen+Sub0.
> 
> It certainly misses that special Zen "touch," & its too early to judge, but seems quite stable so far.
> 
> Left kernel alone for now (may flash newest JB Devil later).


I know I'm not doing "development" anymore, but I've been seeing all the troubles with flashing JB, and it got me thinking. Maybe try flashing a JB ROM and then immediately reboot to recovery. My thinking is that most JB ROMs are adopting the new CM standard of removing /datadata support. So, by flashing a JB ROM (or a JB kernel without /datadata support) you can wipe the phone with the correct partition scheme.

When I last looked at JB, /system and /cache were being resized, and /datadata was going the way of the dinosaurs. So, the newer JB ramdisk and recovery is now setting up the phone's MTD with a modified partition scheme. Think about it. If you boot into CWM Recovery with an ICS ROM or kernel, and wipe everything, you're simply wiping the slate clean for ICS (with /datadata).

Personally, I would try something like this:

1. Flash JB ROM (or JB kernel without /datadata support).
2. Reboot to recovery (Advanced menu).* <-- IMPORTANT!!*
3. Perform a FULL wipe.* <-- IMPORTANT!!*
4. Format /system, if ROM does not format /system.
5. Flash JB ROM again.
6. Flash JB Gapps.
7. Reboot and let it sit.
8. Reboot again for good measure.

I wonder if that would help at all. Has anyone tried doing it this way already?

MP


----------



## Br1cK'd

I tried about everything to get past this error7 when flashing the JB build, running kernel cleaning scripts, flashing from CM10, flashing after installing Devil's kernel, nothing seemed to work.

I am still getting the error7, but I went ahead and tried to boot after flashing with the error coming up, and she boots. Looks like everything loaded and I'm up with signal and all.

I'm gonna do some testing, but it looks like it loads everything, and probably doing a fix permissions in recovery wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey yall if I die in a plane clash, my Will has my Betsy going to SugarTibbs, God Blessed, hihi !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Be safe and have fun douggie, and for the love of god, we don;'t need a bunch of little douggie's running around the island next year, WRAP YOUR S#!+ UP!!!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Hey yall if I die in a plane clash, my Will has my Betsy going to SugarTibbs, God Blessed, hihi !!!!!!!!!


As much a you flash, sugar may get 1 month use out of her before it's over








Have an awesome time bruh.....calling Costa Rica..get all the dogs and children off the street. D'fresh is comin and your country will change forever!


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Be safe and have fun douggie, and for the love of god, we don;'t need a bunch of little douggie's running around the island next year, WRAP YOUR S#!+ UP!!!


 Brian, will you be the godfather!!! Hey CR has TMO and Wi-Fi hotspots.. I'm going to take the best vaca ever! No flashy nothing and I'll try to not check emails..I am with Nature for the next month. Going to promotionalize real human skills like before BEEPERS lol.. Cleanse the Spirit, Mind, Soul and that Ho Betsy lol


----------



## Annex

mr_psycho said:


> I know I'm not doing "development" anymore, but I've been seeing all the troubles with flashing JB, and it got me thinking. Maybe try flashing a JB ROM and then immediately reboot to recovery. My thinking is that most JB ROMs are adopting the new CM standard of removing /datadata support. So, by flashing a JB ROM (or a JB kernel without /datadata support) you can wipe the phone with the correct partition scheme.
> 
> When I last looked at JB, /system and /cache were being resized, and /datadata was going the way of the dinosaurs. So, the newer JB ramdisk and recovery is now setting up the phone's MTD with a modified partition scheme. Think about it. If you boot into CWM Recovery with an ICS ROM or kernel, and wipe everything, you're simply wiping the slate clean for ICS (with /datadata).
> 
> Personally, I would try something like this:
> 
> 1. Flash JB ROM (or JB kernel without /datadata support).
> 2. Reboot to recovery (Advanced menu).* <-- IMPORTANT!!*
> 3. Perform a FULL wipe.* <-- IMPORTANT!!*
> 4. Format /system, if ROM does not format /system.
> 5. Flash JB ROM again.
> 6. Flash JB Gapps.
> 7. Reboot and let it sit.
> 8. Reboot again for good measure.
> 
> I wonder if that would help at all. Has anyone tried doing it this way already?
> 
> MP


I got it flashed the first time, but I went about it a different way. And I didn't rmove the datadata, but think I should have 

-but the trouble people are having is the starting point of the flash. And what JB rom your flashing.
One requires you to flash with a glitched or devil kernel and recovery... then another one requires you to flash in the standard CWM recovery 6

Just a heads up


----------



## sugartibbs

It would be an honor, but you better be safe. God quit making your particular model and we've all gotten used to having you around, have fun!


----------



## mr_psycho

Annex said:


> I got it flashed the first time, but I went about it a different way. And I didn't rmove the datadata, but think I should have
> 
> -but the trouble people are having is the starting point of the flash. And what JB rom your flashing.
> One requires you to flash with a glitched or devil kernel and recovery... then another one requires you to flash in the standard CWM recovery 6
> 
> Just a heads up


So, here's what I see with Sixstringsg's AOKP Build1 JB ROM. This is the only one I've tried so far.

Flashing from an ICS kernel is no big deal, even if you do a full wipe. There's a script that will check your mtd layout and auto-reboot the phone to recovery, then the install process will continue.

The root-cause of the "status 7" errors is due to a missing script (_modelid_cfg.sh_) in the _aokp_vibrantmtd_jb-build-1.zip_ file. So, update the _/META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script_, and remove the following three lines (which are just above the very last line of the file). Then, the installation will complete normally.



Code:


<br />
package_extract_file("system/bin/modelid_cfg.sh", "/tmp/modelid_cfg.sh");<br />
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/modelid_cfg.sh");<br />
run_program("/tmp/modelid_cfg.sh", "");<br />

MP


----------



## mr_psycho

Oh yeah. The phone does lag without /datadata, especially when there are I/O operations going on, like installing apps, and data being read/written from/to disk. I'm gonna try and convert my /data to writeback mode later, and see what happens.

I'll try the CM10 v8 ROM later to see what I see with that one.

MP


----------



## dougfresh

Mp is it hard to make a migrate2datadata V28 for jellybean?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... God quit making your particular model and we've all gotten used to having you around, have fun!


Lol. I like that, Tibbs. Unfortunately, I can't "like" it ... until the RW clock resets. I'll hit ya up later, mang.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Cleanse the Spirit, Mind, Soul and that Ho Betsy lol


Yo, dougie!! Sounds like a refreshing & renewing spiritual journey, my man. Enjoy gettin' your Zen on ... the Costa Rican way. We'll miss ya, but we know we're all in for something extra fierce when you get back in the Zen saddle again.









Until then, get jiggy widdit. And if real-life Ho Betsy allows, you may even get "jizzy wit it." 

( lol, ddanc, I can't stop saying that line. Thanks, bud.







Haha. )

Enjoy, my brother.


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Mp is it hard to make a migrate2datadata V28 for jellybean?


From my understanding, the reason that /datadata was canned is because, it was stored on the faster nand chip in ICS, along with the system partition. In JB, the system partition is much larger, and takes too much space on the faster nand to also accommodate a /datadata partition.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Oh yeah ... I'll try the CM10 v8 ROM later to see what I see with that one.
> MP


Zen Nation bringing out the big guns to take on the Jizzy Bean Giant. Freaking beautiful this collaboration is (said Yoda).

All I can say is ... "Mr. Mojo RiZen"!!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Yo, dougie!! Sounds like a refreshing & renewing spiritual journey, my man. Enjoy gettin' your Zen on ... the Costa Rican way. We'll miss ya, but we know we're all in for something extra fierce when you get back in the Zen saddle again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, get jiggy widdit. And if real-life Ho Betsy allows, you may even get "jizzy wit it."
> 
> ( lol, ddanc, I can't stop saying that line. Thanks, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. )
> 
> Enjoy, my brother.


My brother from a different mother ......papa dfresh is delighted and is catching the fuc6ing first plane to see various jungles. WHORAH


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> From my understanding, the reason that /datadata was canned is because, it was stored on the faster nand chip in ICS, along with the system partition. In JB, the system partition is much larger, and takes too much space on the faster nand to also accommodate a /datadata partition.


There are a couple of ways to address your question, Doug. First, I'd put this on the difficult-to-impossible side of things, because there would need to be changes in the kernel, ramdisk, recovery, and the ROM. We need to accept that the Vibrant is old, and out-dated. Jelly Bean is quite simply a different kind of beast.

As B pointed out, /system and /cache were both increased. The Dalvik-Cache is now being stored in /cache, while /system has higher storage requirements, too.

The kernel, ramdisk, and recovery all need to have support to read/write/erase /data (or /datadata). If you are running a JB ROM that was already setup with /data with the increased /system and /cache partitions, then there is no place to put /datadata. Any data2datadata migration script would very likely required the kernel/ramdisk/recovery to wipe /system and /cache in order to repartition the NAND to make room for /datadata. So, you'd have to move all the files somewhere temporarily, then repartition, then put everything back in the original locations. And this assumes the user isn't over the /system and /datadata quota. In this scenario, you'd introduce a lot of potential problems, like loss of data, non-booting ROMs, etc.

My honest opinion is that it's simply better for *ALL* JB ROMs to use the same standard going forward, or there will be kernel incompatibilities, and potential for a great many ROM side effects. For example, flashing the wrong kernel (/data vs /datadata) over a ROM. All hell could break loose. I can't speak for any other Developers, but I don't want this headache, and I don't want someone's lost data, etc on my conscience. Oh yeah. I'm not a Developer right now.









Regardless of which way the proverbial jelly bean falls, this is a ROM of compromises. You're either gonna have a laggy, but usable JB on an outdated phone, or you're gonna have a fast, but extremely limited version of JB. And there's no guarantee that GPS, and other features will work reliably on any ROM.

Perhaps some system apps can be dropped (ie. a slimmed JB ROM) or moved to /data/app, but I just don't think it's worth trying.

Having tried the Gnex for a couple days, and now my SGS3, I can honestly say that the newer phones simply have the advantage. They have larger, faster NAND storage, more RAM, and faster CPUs. The difference is night-and-day.

Sorry, Your Freshness. I know that wasn't the answer you were looking for.

PS. Have fun on your trip. In the words of the immortal Jackie Moon, "suck one" for us!

PPS. Get laid, dude!! You need THAT more than any JB ROM on the Vibrant.









MP


----------



## mr_psycho

dougfresh said:


> My brother from a different mother ......papa dfresh is delighted and is catching the fuc6ing first plane to see various jungles. WHORAH


Whorah? Whodat? You plannin' to try your hand at some Tropic Thunder?









MP


----------



## dougfresh

I'm dipping next to Hawaii and I better have a cot to sleep. Mi casa es tu casa haha


----------



## Big Dog KMc

mr_psycho said:


> There are a couple of ways to address your question, Doug. First, I'd put this on the difficult-to-impossible side of things, because there would need to be changes in the kernel, ramdisk, recovery, and the ROM. We need to accept that the Vibrant is old, and out-dated. Jelly Bean is quite simply a different kind of beast.
> 
> As B pointed out, /system and /cache were both increased. The Dalvik-Cache is now being stored in /cache, while /system has higher storage requirements, too.
> 
> The kernel, ramdisk, and recovery all need to have support to read/write/erase /data (or /datadata). If you are running a JB ROM that was already setup with /data with the increased /system and /cache partitions, then there is no place to put /datadata. Any data2datadata migration script would very likely required the kernel/ramdisk/recovery to wipe /system and /cache in order to repartition the NAND to make room for /datadata. So, you'd have to move all the files somewhere temporarily, then repartition, then put everything back in the original locations. And this assumes the user isn't over the /system and /datadata quota. In this scenario, you'd introduce a lot of potential problems, like loss of data, non-booting ROMs, etc.
> 
> My honest opinion is that it's simply better for *ALL* JB ROMs to use the same standard going forward, or there will be kernel incompatibilities, and potential for a great many ROM side effects. For example, flashing the wrong kernel (/data vs /datadata) over a ROM. All hell could break loose. I can't speak for any other Developers, but I don't want this headache, and I don't want someone's lost data, etc on my conscience. Oh yeah. I'm not a Developer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of which way the proverbial jelly bean falls, this is a ROM of compromises. You're either gonna have a laggy, but usable JB on an outdated phone, or you're gonna have a fast, but extremely limited version of JB. And there's no guarantee that GPS, and other features will work reliably on any ROM.
> 
> Perhaps some system apps can be dropped (ie. a slimmed JB ROM) or moved to /data/app, but I just don't think it's worth trying.
> 
> Having tried the Gnex for a couple days, and now my SGS3, _*I can honestly say that the newer phones simply have the advantage. They have larger, faster NAND storage, more RAM, and faster CPUs. The difference is night-and-day.*_
> 
> Sorry, Your Freshness. I know that wasn't the answer you were looking for.
> 
> PS. Have fun on your trip. In the words of the immortal Jackie Moon, "suck one" for us!
> 
> PPS. Get laid, dude!! You need THAT more than any JB ROM on the Vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


What of the Nexus S?

I am under the impression that It is pound for pound, the same CPU (Speed/Chip) and memory structure as the Vibrant and just as old too.
It is running JB perfectly, Well except it uses more battery than the ICS it was running.


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> PPS. Get laid, dude!! You need THAT more than any JB ROM on the Vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP


Lololol!! I'm Cuban B, Papa tries and sometimes I get some Victims. Catch and release


----------



## dougfresh

Big Dog KMc said:


> What of the Nexus S?
> 
> I am under the impression that It is pound for pound, the same CPU (Speed/Chip) and memory structure as the Vibrant and just as old too.
> It is running JB perfectly, Well except it uses more battery than the ICS it was running.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.Big Doggy Fresh has a bit of a point


----------



## sugartibbs

-point well taken , and your aurgument is noted/.....however.dont shoot your wad,yadda yadda buy this short skirt, "negative rafterman" the dual core european model will be avaliable and you'll want to upgrade next week, patience is a virtue, looknat t-mobs modus operendi


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry met a latin ckick online, little showboatin....

as in Rome Latin

Just sayin, shes from Turkey we ship you to the Islands and... I buy her a mountain dew and a pack of smokes and I have x66 hand,,... just sayin....


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> sorry met a latin ckick online, little showboatin....
> 
> as in Rome Latin
> 
> Just sayin, shes from Turkey we ship you to the Islands and... I buy her a mountain dew and a pack of smokes and I have x66 hand,,... just sayin....


shoot I was in a serious relationship with a Turkish girl for 3 years bro, run nigg, run...As fast as you can.


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude , trust Im so horney I better not see the crack of dawn!!!!


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... I buy her a mountain dew and a pack of smokes and I have x66 hand ...


What happened with the cross-eyed hitch hiker chic with focker-me-sarah-palin sunglasses? Did the night end down some soda and smokes and nothing to show for but chafed no-vaseline x66 hands??


----------



## dougfresh

Here's Johnny!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup she did unt call me gotta move on, and the world wide web is so target rich!!!

On lighter matters if it was Sarah Palin I would have hit auto-lock, ,, and well ,,, up the wazooo with vigor


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Dude , trust Im so horney I better not see the crack of dawn!!!!


What's the world's population these days? 7 billion? You gotta think there's one person out there named Miso Honi. Maybe Suki Soki? Meluyu Longtyme?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup she did unt call me gotta move on, and the world wide web is so target rich!!!


Russian ex-track star mail order brides. Tight track suit optional.


----------



## mr_psycho

Big Dog KMc said:


> What of the Nexus S?
> 
> I am under the impression that It is pound for pound, the same CPU (Speed/Chip) and memory structure as the Vibrant and just as old too.
> It is running JB perfectly, Well except it uses more battery than the ICS it was running.


I don't have a Nexus S, nor have I ever used one. While most of the specs seem identical between the two phones, I _think_ the Nexus S uses a different NAND chip than the Galaxy S line of phones. I think the Vibrant uses a Samsung MoviNAND, while the Nexus S uses a SanDisk NAND. As I have not heard any complaints of speed on the Nexus S, I can only assume the SanDisk NAND is faster.

If those chips perform the same, then it only proves how much better the phone is that Google supports. While Samsung has left us for dead. One would think we should be able to boot our phones with a Nexus S kernel, if the phones were 99% identical.

Whatever the reason is, we seemingly cannot get our Vibrants/GalaxyS' to perform in the same class (GPS not-withstanding) as the Nexus S with each iteration of Android OS.

Not sure what I know, though. I mean, I couldn't even get subZero to work with Jelly Bean at all. No matter what I tried with the ramdisk and recovery, subZero just would not boot JB. A simple kernel with the JB ramdisk stuff like from the CM10 stock kernel, and nada. *shrug*

Everything I've said is speculation, since I cannot find much info to backup or refute our claims.

MP


----------



## dougfresh

ST, you wouldn't romance aka bang Sarah Palin...I like chicks with glasses


----------



## sugartibbs

Id politely ask her to put them in their case, while butterin the bread if you know what I mean


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ST, you wouldn't romance aka bang Sarah Palin...I like chicks with glasses


She likes those big guns. Maybe xrider could bang her with his 8" taint.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> shoot I was in a serious relationship with a Turkish girl for 3 years bro, run nigg, run...


I hear crazy shizzy-jizzies go down in these Turkish Baths. Had a friend of mine go to Korea for business, and the clients milked their entire entertainment funds. Overpriced night clubs, wined & dined, then they end up in what he referred to as a Turkish Bath. Steam & "personal" massage. The chick he ended up with mumbled something to him, and he ignorantly just smiled & nodded. Next thing he knows she's flung his legs in the air, got him on his back, and then plops her face in his ... well ... crack.







Yet the story had a happy ending for all (and to all a very good night).

I'm still waiting for that Lost In Translation moment where a hot asian chick shows up at your hotel room demanding you to "lip my stockings."


----------



## sugartibbs

dude , dont make me go there, my translation is clear, and Im partial to Asians, but Id hate to cook my dog to get laid

That was so wrong, Im sorry.


----------



## yosup

( CENSORED by PETA )


----------



## xriderx66

hey guys, I may just be dumb but who WINS the olympics? The country with most gold or country with total overall medals?


----------



## dougfresh

The country with the best looking towels


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> The country with the best looking towels


North Korea wins.


----------



## yosup

Not a dumb question at all, and I can honestly say I have no clue. Would make sense the most gold would carry more value. It always comes down to the Zen Bling. Lappy, can I get an Amen??


----------



## jaliscojorge

Man you guys are on fire this afternoon. Had a bit of catching up to do. Have fun on your vacation doug'. Well be waiting for you.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## dougfresh

Ok my favorite peoples in the world!!! I'm going make B a Godfather!!!! Flight is in 8 hours so that means sleep.I usually get to the airport early and gotta cut the nerves at the airport watering hole. Who wants Bananas


----------



## yosup

Safe travels, my friend. Get down on it & boogie oogie oogie till ya drop. Enjoy!!


----------



## sugartibbs

X dont get me going, if..if ..if your penis tape isnt in error you win the online bullcrap olimpics...


----------



## sugartibbs

oops dougie Ill try to keep America from Napalming cost effectiv Rica, while your on vaca, be ummmmmmm relatively recognizable upon return, if you bring back a european sgs3 dual core via duty free taxes we might have to go, be safe.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Not a dumb question at all, and I can honestly say I have no clue. Would make sense the most gold would carry more value. It always comes down to the Zen Bling. Lappy, can I get an Amen??


amen boyeeee


----------



## shreddintyres

heres a cool launcher i stumbled upon, i havent really tested it fully but it seems pretty good with nice JB features incorporated.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800872

(yes i know its from the place that shall not be named)

- Cheers


----------



## xriderx66

shreddintyres said:


> heres a cool launcher i stumbled upon, i havent really tested it fully but it seems pretty good with nice JB features incorporated.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800872
> 
> (yes i know its from the place that shall not be named)
> 
> - Cheers


WE ARE SAYING GOODBYES THIS IS NOT A GOOD TIME BRO!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

I dunno, I use the donate Quick browser, it works well with Nova Launcher prime, wouldn't mind a trying something new.


----------



## icarianecho

mr_psycho said:


> Oh yeah. The phone does lag without /datadata


I guess the King of Tampa has momentarily abdicated his throne; hope he's safely sky high.

@MP: Der Teufel's JB kernels for the Vibe purportedly use datadata.

here

Running the 7-27 VC now: fairly snappy


----------



## mr_psycho

He's also supporting his own JB ROM. I don't know how you use /datadata on a ROM that doesn't have support for /datadata built-in. Maybe it just doesn't do anything. I don't know.

I'll just have to wait for JB to mature and see what happens. Maybe in a month or two, things will stabilize. So far, I haven't been that impressed with it. I'll probably just stick to ICS on my Vibrant media player.

MP


----------



## sugartibbs

Thank god theres not much going on... the crossed eyed chick called, and couldnt remember my name? I told her it was doug, she gave the clues, been awhile Im sexy, ..its on ,,, Doug Im gonna bang her in your name, she's not Turkish, Shit I wanna bang a foreigner, Do I need to move to the coast? Ill only use dougie this time, steven usually works for me.

Im a native American so that covers about every woman in the loweer 48 states


----------



## mr_psycho

sugartibbs said:


> Thank god theres not much going on... the crossed eyed chick called, and couldnt remember my name? I told her it was doug, she gave the clues, been awhile Im sexy, ..its on ,,, Doug Im gonna bang her in your name, she's not Turkish, Shit I wanna bang a foreigner, Do I need to move to the coast? Ill only use dougie this time, steven usually works for me.


You need a passport to do foreign chicks. lol

Unleashed with SGS3 madness...


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... the crossed eyed chick called, and couldnt remember my name? ...


Maybe get her a pair of those Sarah Palin frames you're so fondle of. Say my name, say my name. Just remember the line from the movie "Fast & Furious - Tokyo Drift":
"It's not the ride. It's the riiiiiider." 

So while Tibbs is gettin "jizzy wit it" (P'Push It Real Good), I wonder if dougie is rum drunk passed out face down in the jungle somewhere. Better watch out for those creepy crawlies ... "Watch your cornhole, Peter."


----------



## yosup

icarianecho said:


> ... @MP: Der Teufel's JB kernels for the Vibe purportedly use datadata ...


Have you flashed DerTeufel's Helly Bean rom yet? I believe that rom does use /datadata. Haven't used it myself. Judging by the rom banter on it, sounds like lots of xrider-worthy hairy palm praises for it.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh man dont ever go crossed eye chick,...I must have been hammered, cause she not near as cute as i thought, dougie this is like shawshank redemption in your name,noooooo
parking lot,,, put the gun in my mouth...
kobiashi, L.A Confidential


----------



## yosup

You sure "her" name wasn't Doug?









"Fat Bottom Girls ... you make the rockin' world go round."


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Maybe get her a pair of those Sarah Palin frames you're so fondle of. Say my name, say my name. Just remember the line from the movie "Fast & Furious - Tokyo Drift":
> "It's not the ride. It's the riiiiiider."
> 
> So while Tibbs is gettin "jizzy wit it" (P'Push It Real Good), I wonder if dougie is rum drunk passed out face down in the jungle somewhere. Better watch out for those creepy crawlies ... "Watch your cornhole, Peter."


He Said Fondle


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Oh man dont ever go crossed eye chick


Ya but she's the queen of the No-Look-Pass. I kill myself. I really do.


----------



## icarianecho

yosup said:


> Have you flashed DerTeufel's Helly Bean rom yet? I believe that rom does use /datadata. Haven't used it myself. Judging by the rom banter on it, sounds like lots of xrider-worthy hairy palm praises for it.


Yeah, after I broke Google Now somehow on AOKP, I decided to try Helly Bean out. Pretty nice so far: different customizations, etc. Haven't gotten GPS to work yet (I know, right?) but I haven't turned my google-skills to it yet either. Plus, Der Teufel is putting out nightlies fwiw.

Before flashing Helly Bean, I tried Der Teufel's kernel on AOKP. *I'm sure I'm very wrong*, but to my untrained discernment it certainly seemed like it implemented /datadata. Regardless, performance definitely improved.

All that said, I'm sure I'll come running back to Zenny Bean whenever the Zen Jelly congeals to a nice, primo consistency. Maybe with some of that Costa Rican rum blended in (assuming Doug didn't drink it ALL already). I've never seen a pirate-themed ROM after all.

(*probably unnecessary disclaimer, but @Br1cked: that was in no way, shape, or form an expression of impatience, entitlement, [plug in another synonym here]. Much like the Dude of Los Ang-e-lees county, Zen abides).

Enough, time to steer to convo back to the time that Tibbs taint hairs got stuck in the endpiece solders of Sarah Palin's aforementioned frames: "Doug, stop moving, I'm stuck ..."


----------



## Woody

Here is an interesting read from the Brown Side. It starts out about Sassibob and Jeff Azrienoch leaving XDA-TV. It quickly devolves into what XDA is all about. there are some fairly prominent names in there (Fallen_SParten, OKA1, D.O.C.,,,and Scotty Brown from Rootz). It is only seven pages but is quite detailed, so it is a long read. Good for the crapper or if you are bored...at work (much like I am atm).

And if you don't know who Sassibob is, Google her. She has also been on Rootzlive several times and her and Jeff are both on Superuser.tv here on RW.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Here is an interesting read from the Brown Side. It starts out about Sassibob and Jeff Azrienoch leaving XDA-TV. It quickly devolves into what XDA is all about. there are some fairly prominent names in there (Fallen_SParten, OKA1, D.O.C.,,,and Scotty Brown from Rootz). It is only seven pages but is quite detailed, so it is a long read. Good for the crapper or if you are bored...at work (much like I am atm).
> 
> And if you don't know who Sassibob is, Google her. She has also been on Rootzlive several times and her and Jeff are both on Superuser.tv here on RW.


Sassibob is very entertaining. I follow her on Twitter, too. Especially, when she teams up with Moonshine Bonanza.









MP


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Here is an interesting read from the Brown Side. It starts out about Sassibob and Jeff Azrienoch leaving XDA-TV. It quickly devolves into what XDA is all about. there are some fairly prominent names in there (Fallen_SParten, OKA1, D.O.C.,,,and Scotty Brown from Rootz). It is only seven pages but is quite detailed, so it is a long read. Good for the crapper or if you are bored...at work (much like I am atm).
> 
> And if you don't know who Sassibob is, Google her. She has also been on Rootzlive several times and her and Jeff are both on Superuser.tv here on RW.


MeeYooowwww. PFFFFT PFFFFTT. Like a cat fight over there.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Here is an interesting read from the Brown Side. It starts out about Sassibob and Jeff Azrienoch leaving XDA-TV. It quickly devolves into what XDA is all about. there are some fairly prominent names in there (Fallen_SParten, OKA1, D.O.C.,,,and Scotty Brown from Rootz). It is only seven pages but is quite detailed, so it is a long read. Good for the crapper or if you are bored...at work (much like I am atm).
> 
> And if you don't know who Sassibob is, Google her. She has also been on Rootzlive several times and her and Jeff are both on Superuser.tv here on RW.


I guess I was bored, too.

In that XDA thread, both sides make compelling points to their arguments based primarily on their own observations. However, like Ying/Yang, good/evil, happy/sad, white/black, you simply can't have one without the other.

Ultimately, at the end (and beginning) of the day, all those XDA moderators, developers, and members are "right", but XDA *STILL* seems to tolerate hostility, whether developer-to-user or user-to-user. Shangri-La must be a nice place to live, but would be boring as hell. The hell to which much of what XDA has degenerated into, can suck donkey balls. It's like a drug, and like drugs, we are all addicted to it. That's why, as much as we dislike that place, we still keep going back. When in Rome, do as the Romans, right? We get so caught-up in the epidemic and poison that is XDA, we find ourselves brainwashed, bashing others.

The thought of this just tires me mercilessly, and I feel almost a sense of relief at having to cease development, even if for a little while.


----------



## Woody

Man. Tell us whay you really think. Just kidding. I agree. It is like an addiction to at least pop in over there. I'll admit that I am still very active over there. But more so as a person who answers questions or redirects to the answers. Me and X can usually be seen trolling the Gen and Q&A waters helping and poking here and there.

The Vibrant section isn't too bad. My Transformer section though, suck fat hairy ones. As OKA1 put it to me the other day, "Too many international types". There are too many chiefs, not enough indians and no where enough chefs. Sometimes I feel sorry for OKA1 as he is the Mod for that forum too.

While I am still active over there and they gave me that snazzy new title, I am probably here just as much (at the very least reading and searching). I'm on the front page reading whatever they put in there and have installed a number of apps based on their recommendations. Plus the "news" stories to boot.

Maybe DD taking a break for JellyBean wasn't such a bad idea. Sounds like you were/are getting burnt out or just being pulled in too many directions with kernel variants and all the variant questions that came with it.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Maybe DD taking a break for JellyBean wasn't such a bad idea. Sounds like you were/are getting burnt out or just being pulled in too many directions with kernel variants and all the variant questions that came with it.


It's a combination of things. Users want this and that. Not enough time to put into the project.

Unfortunately, the family wants Bacon and Project Butter, too. My son wants to eat the Bacon.









Kernel?! The only kernel I want to see around here is some damn corn kernels cooking on the stove. They have their own set of unique feature requests, like Family Life eXtender (FLX), Idle3 (aka. keep your *ss idle and don't develop nothin'), and FASTboot (ie. get up off your *ss! When I say do something, move it!).









Don't even get me started with the apps:

You want to play with your phone? Okay. Use that f***king Bubble Level app and fix something around the house!









You want to play games, do you? Put down the phone and go play with your son outside!

MP


----------



## sugartibbs

Truth, i think my vib is about maxed, works great , but the new software releases, wonder if she can keep up, crosseye update soon, she wont go home, asleep, should I just throw her in the back of the truck, dump her like a stray?


----------



## mr_psycho

sugartibbs said:


> Truth, i think my vib is about maxed, works great , but the new software releases, wonder if she can keep up, crosseye update soon, she wont go home, asleep, should I just throw her in the back of the truck, dump her like a stray?


Maybe Humane Android Society.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Beware of those strays Tibbs, bad news man. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt and promptly burned it. However you need to do it, give her the boot.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Here is an interesting read from the Brown Side. It starts out about Sassibob and Jeff Azrienoch leaving XDA-TV. It quickly devolves into what XDA is all about. there are some fairly prominent names in there (Fallen_SParten, OKA1, D.O.C.,,,and Scotty Brown from Rootz). It is only seven pages but is quite detailed, so it is a long read. _*Good for the crapper*_ or if you are bored...at work (much like I am atm).
> 
> And if you don't know who Sassibob is, Google her. She has also been on Rootzlive several times and her and Jeff are both on Superuser.tv here on RW.


If that thread were on paper,
I would have wiped with it,
and still felt dirty.

What a load of crap those mods were spewing there.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... crosseye update soon, she wont go home, asleep, should I just throw her in the back of the truck, dump her like a stray?


You can always go the honesty route - ie. "It's *you*. Not me." All the while, encouraging her to keep her face facing forward. The main challenge is ... which eye do you look at when you want to project sincerity and look her in the eye??









Then again, you may heed the words of Billy Joel:
"Honesty ... is such a lonely word."

Poor Cross-Eyed-Girl is probably in Tibb's dungeon basement with the conversation going a little something like this - ie. Tibbs channeling "Buffalo Bill" from Silence Of The lambs ...

Buffalo Bill: It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told.
Buffalo Bill: It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.
Buffalo Bill: Yes, it will, Precious, won't it? It will get the hose!


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Truth, i think my vib is about maxed, works great , but the new software releases, wonder if she can keep up ...


Just be thankful you didn't buy the North Korean version of the Vibrant. If their tablet is any example, you'd get endless hours of brain-washing mind-numbing fun.

*North Korean media reports North Koreans love North Korean tablet*


> ... the Democratic People's Republic has unveiled a seven-inch flagship tablet called the Achim (_Morning_). Understandably, we don't know what's inside this 0.66-pound (300g) device ... Although unconfirmed, sources suggest* internet connectivity is wholly absent*, with a *pre-loaded *selection of fun,* state-approved content *available instead ...


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Just be thankful you didn't buy the North Korean version of the Vibrant. If their tablet is any example, you'd get endless hours of brain-washing mind-numbing fun.
> 
> *North Korean media reports North Koreans love North Korean tablet*


I'd buy that thing.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I'd buy that thing.


How's the North Korean porn?


----------



## yosup

Jose Canseco signs with Rio Grande Valley WhiteWings


> Jose Canseco has signed with the Rio Grande Valley WhiteWings of the North American Baseball League on Friday, and is expected to play Saturday night against McAllen.The *48-year-old* Canseco ...


WTF??



> ... Canseco filed for bankruptcy protection in Nevada. The filing lists less than $21,000 in assets and almost *$1.7 million in liabilities*, including more than *$500,000 owed to the Internal Revenue Service*.


Oh, ok ... ouch!!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> How's the North Korean porn?


Believe it or not, its quite boring. The director is also Kim Jong Un so he doesn't allow the nice things I like.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Believe it or not, its quite boring. The director is also Kim Jong Un so he doesn't allow the nice things I like.


Somehow the thought of a "money shot" always being a closeup of Kim Jong Un's "O-Face" .... that's defintely on the wrong side of getting wood.


----------



## sugartibbs

Jesus Fucking Christ.	Am I the onlly gun bearing, god fearing drunk that remembers the Korean War ,

It was me , shgt stone, gunny highyway, Hell Stone took one look and said "laidies if this doesnt, kill us it will surely break our hearts,

Makes me think,,, we'd have killed for a crossed eye american, just sayin...

at the end of the day its all about perspective... She looks tired, and Im good people.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... at the end of the day its all about perspective... She looks tired, and Im good people ...


You are good peoples, bro. As for the scheduled late night calisthenics, just get those beer goggles back on ... and you're good to go.

Btw, what's her story with the hitch hiking & all? She just wookin'-puh-nub or on the hunt for sum Oklahoma Black Snake?


----------



## ndwgs

Look what I'm having!










Bringing back the Bacon talk. Lol

OK. I'm outtie again... peace!

P.s. I'm good peoples baby!

Sent from a distance!


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... P.s. I'm good peoples baby! ...


Yes, U izzz, mang.









Btw, those bacon wrapped steak skewers look sultry'licious (suki-suki!!). Looks'a ghouda!!

As they say in Wisconsin:
"Hello, havarti?"
"Oh, I'ma ghouda."


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude, is that Max Headroom, or your real avastar

and its ghouda cheese allday lonnnng
except Sunday, anmd then ....maybe


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Dude, is that Max Headroom, or your real avastar ...


Yes, my real name is Billy Idol. Flesh ... Flesh for fantasy.
( check that ... Zen For Fantasy )

But I'm not "dancing with myself (oh oh)."
( That would be Billy xrider'idol )


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Ya but she's the queen of the No-Look-Pass. I kill myself. I really do.


LOL. Had to give that one a bump, Woodman. Goo stuff, mang. Funny jizzy-nizzles.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... if it was Sarah Palin I would have hit auto-lock, ,, and well ,,, up the wazooo with vigor


Wait ... are we still taking about Houston giving you the green light to approach from the rear (with the gear)?


----------



## yosup

@Woodman
For kix, I went back and read some of the early pages of your infamous ICS install guide. Lol. It cracks me up to read my posts where I get so paranoid about GB BL's - ie. even down to the i9000 v. Vibrant boot splash detail. It's funny how a 7 second flash is all it took to defeat a mountain of anxiety.

I still remember how paranoid I was the first time I'd ever used Odin. Lying in sheer schweddy-ball'd panic whether I would actually see a green "PASS" box light up (or end up bricking my phone fuh-evuh-evuh). Then the relief thinking ... sheit, that wasn't so bad.









Face your fear ... be afraid ... but do it anyways.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Yes, my real name is Billy Idol. Flesh ... Flesh for fantasy.
> ( check that ... Zen For Fantasy )
> 
> But I'm not "dancing with myself (oh oh)."
> ( That would be Billy xrider'idol )


:"With a rebel yell she cried more more more.".Dedicated to sugar and his crosseyed Sarah Palin


----------



## Br1cK'd

I is very impressed with Helly Bean. It is definitely using /datadata, and besides the normal early build known issues (gps soft boot, no external mounting, I'm sure a couple more things I haven't run into yet) its pretty fantastic so far.

Sent from the Zen Nation


----------



## sugartibbs

How much works, I have a play phone, but was pretty disappointed the first go round, I realize its a work in progress, but iI try to avoid going odin to clear.Little wary of the encrypt bug, think it has something to do with the Vibrant shelf life, these phones were only made to last 2 years, then upgrade you.


----------



## Br1cK'd

GPS don't work of course, and the only way to mount the external via pc is by turning on MTP mode in recovery. The TWRP recovery doesn't work, but CWR does fo sho! Custom ringtones won't stick after reboot, but the easy solution there is to move the sounds to the respective folders in /system/media/audio.

Wifi is working, haven't tested BT yet, but the alarm is working, woke me up this morning.

Anything else you're looking for specifically?


----------



## nedlog

I've been using RingoPro for my ringtones and they seem to be sticking with Hellybean.


----------



## sugartibbs

Not really, sounds a little further along, and hey its out there and Im off today, you know Im gonna read the log and flash it.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm actually working today, but have found a set of inverted JB apps that work, everything inverted but email.apk, if y'all are interested.

Warning, you will have to wade through the brown side to get them, but much like Andy Dufresne, soemtimes you have to crawl through 500 yards of human waste to come out smelling like a rose on the other side.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797292


----------



## sugartibbs

Do I need to run it through Zip themer first, And yes, seen it about 50 times Andy's like a brother, but I think he did whack his chic.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Nah man, Ol Andy didn't do it, don't you know everyone in that place was innocent?









I don't have experience with ZipThemer, so I don't know man. I flashed the rom, rebooted and flashed the HB add on, then rebooted and flashed the inverted apps pack.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Strike that wading through the muck crap, now that the links are fixed, use these inverted apps - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29460-inverted-inverted-g-apps-update-8-4-gmail412-contacts-fixed-in-landscape/

Much cleaner, I'm familiar with travp624's work, we all are, cause we are using some of it in ICZen.


----------



## sugartibbs

Cool i'll give it a run and see what the new fancy is


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> "With a rebel yell she cried more more more.".Dedicated to sugar and his crosseyed Sarah Palin


"Hey, little sister, what have you done?" ...


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've got GPS to fire up on Helly Bean, seeing a handful of sats, but not locking. If anyone else wants to play, here is what I flashed to get it at least working and not causing a soft boot.

HB - GPS - Patch

EDIT - And I am only posting this here, because I do not wish to dip my toe into the brown water.


----------



## sugartibbs

Easy Yosup , it was a bad scene, hate to hurt anyones feelings, Brick'ds right, did I take advantage, maybe, but its tough to tell someone to go, when they dont have anywere to go, kinda got the blues today..


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've had to do it before myself tibbs, I know where you're standin man. Had this little hunni about ten years back, gorgeous as the day is long. She really had no place to go, husband divorced her and kept the kids, parents wanted her out of their house, I should have taken all this as warning signs. Thinking with the wrong head, I let her grab her stuff and move in. Was all sweet for a few months, until I found out she was banging the neighbor kid while I was at work, and yeah I say kid, he was 16, and we were in our mid twenties. That wasn't our only issue, there was plenty more stirring around in that pot, but that was the straw for sure.

I had to do what I had to do. Took the car away that I had bought for her that she hadn't even started paying me back for yet, and promptly put all her shit outside, along with her. It was hard to do man, putting someone out like that, who I knew had nowhere to turn, but when it comes down to it, you gotta be true to you. I know it sucks man, the thoughts of her stuck with me a long time, still pop up from time to time actually.

i know I sound like a total dickhead here, but it is what it is. People mostly have the power and choices to make their own destinies, whether its by their actions, or lack of actions given certain circumstances. We all have our stories, and our demons.

Keep your head up brother, I'm sure she'll get a few miles down the road and find another soul to shack up with for a little while, as she finds her way down her path.


----------



## sugartibbs

I should have known better, all the warning signs were blaring, you always think this might be the one... and it never is

Its tough to tell now, everyone wears fake glasses, guess it makes you look smart, till you open your mouth, but lets be honest, I didnt hear her I was checkin the rear end.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Less channeling of the inner Ted Mosby, more channeling of the inner Barney Stinson.

If you haven't read The Bro Code, DO IT!!! (They actually published the book)

If you need a link to an ebook version (epub), PM me.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha, The Tedster, thats a good one, How far do you think the JB can go, cause I got 2, 2 t-mobile broucheres on the SGS3 upgrade, and I just wanna puch them ....close to my contract date and their computer knows it.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think it'll go like a cross-eyed hitchhiker, ALL THE WAY!!! <High Five>

(Sorry, too soon?)

Seriously, looking at Helly Bean, I think JB is a big GO GO GO for us. Even the 2G/3G toggle is working, and that never worked in AOKP, or CM9 TMK.

I haven't had any random reboots or any wonkiness yet, just can't get a GPS lock, which I will never bitch about cause really I don't care about that crappy little antennae sammy gave us, but thats the only thing thats not working functionality wise. Its looking good from where I'm sitting. I've had a nice break here since the last ICZen release, but I'm gettin the itch again.

I think more than upgrade my phone, I want to upgrade my PC next, so I can actually build the damn rom from source. I'm tired of kanging and feeling like a leach. Won't take but about three hundred bucks or so to get me a better mobo, proc, and ram, thats all I need to beef up my system, have the nice big SATA drives and a nice screwless case, maybe add a new power supply to that list, and I'm good. My poor old P4 single core just can't cut the mustard when it comes to building, she still runs strong, just not enough juice behind her to run with the big dogs.


----------



## sugartibbs

What are you runnin, cause i hear you talkin how long it would take to compile, I have to kick my pc just to get it online, would you need a blade unit w/servers? you wounldn' need that much capacity, just askin..

Though it would be quick


----------



## xriderx66

B, just curious is Hellybean the only JB ROM you've tried? I respect your opinion and was planning on trying it out. I'm currently on SKANG and it's been giving me a few problems today, a reboot fixed them all but I was late to my job by 2 hours... so rather not have that.


----------



## sugartibbs

xriderx66 in this economy you were not 10 min, not 20, min, but 2 hrs late, I would so fire your porn star wannabe ass.

Oh I get it you work for t-mobile


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> B, just curious is Hellybean the only JB ROM you've tried? I respect your opinion and was planning on trying it out. I'm currently on SKANG and it's been giving me a few problems today, a reboot fixed them all but I was late to my job by 2 hours... so rather not have that.


I've also run the AOKP build and FE's CM10 build over the last couple of days, the native /data data mapping that derTeufel is doing definitely makes a difference IMO.

I couldn't get his 0804 build to flash, so I'm running 0803.

Sent from the Zen Nation


----------



## Woody

Sorry to interject this but I have the Bro Code in audio version. Ill upload it later on in the Lounge for you. NPH narrates it too.


----------



## sugartibbs

Crap I alreadfy miss doug, hes probly havin a umbrella drink, gnawing on a costa rican belly dancer,


----------



## xriderx66

B, are you seeing any problems with the current build you're on? I don't care much about GPS/bluetooth, just the normal functions of a stable ROM.
I'm on SKANG, and everytime I reboot my audio goes to unknown. I'm going to move my notifications to system/media right now but Just curious if it has any problems.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Same issue on HB, just put your custom tones in the media folders though and all is well. Everything seems functional to me man, haven't had a random reboot or issue otherwise, been running 0803 since last night, and the inverted apps are great.

Sent from the Zen Nation


----------



## sugartibbs

X im suprised youd jump, Ive noticed your very system/media heavy,music player? and those are usually the last glitches fixed.

Everyones different, but I work construction and there is no way I would use my phone for that, too dangerous, Ihave a cheapie belt radio w/ ear plugs and a boom box.No way I risk a smart phone.


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> X im suprised youd jump, Ive noticed your very system/media heavy,music player? and those are usually the last glitches fixed.
> 
> Everyones different, but I work construction and there is no way I would use my phone for that, too dangerous, Ihave a cheapie belt radio w/ ear plugs and a boom box.No way I risk a smart phone.


Eh, I have about 2GB of music on my phone, but I rarely listen to it. It's just for parties where people go TURN THAT SHIT OFF and hand the DJ my phone haha

Anyways, 6,000 posts on XDA


----------



## sugartibbs

Your alllmost famous


----------



## Woody

The Bro Code. Sometimes at work I just put this on in the background and let it drone on while I work. Some of it is funny and familiar from the show and real life.


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> Your alllmost famous


yo dawg wut u mean almost?!
I gotz mor thanx then awll u ******


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya thanks for being an asshole 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

manus ferrera said:


> Ya thanks for being an asshole
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


no prob ma *****

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Guys can we keep it a little cleaner? I know it was Saturday night but this thread is on the front page a lot and we never know who might pop in at any time. We haven't had any mods here yet, but I don't necessarily want to invite them either. Catch my drift.


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I've got GPS to fire up on Helly Bean, seeing a handful of sats, but not locking. If anyone else wants to play, here is what I flashed to get it at least working and not causing a soft boot.
> 
> HB - GPS - Patch
> 
> EDIT - And I am only posting this here, because I do not wish to dip my toe into the brown water.


Would take week to get the stank off...lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Guys can we keep it a little cleaner? I know it was Saturday night but this thread is on the front page a lot and we never know who might pop in at any time. We haven't had any mods here yet, but I don't necessarily want to invite them either. Catch my drift.


yo ma nig- just kidding ill lay down on my swag talk

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Guys can we keep it a little cleaner? I know it was Saturday night but this thread is on the front page a lot and we never know who might pop in at any time. We haven't had any mods here yet, but I don't necessarily want to invite them either. Catch my drift.


My deepest apologies Wood. You know how outta hand I can get


----------



## Br1cK'd

Looks like he changed the install method for 0805, haven't looked to deeply into it yet, spending some time with my girlie on this fine Sunday.

Edit - Looks like 0805 is breaking the baseband, I would stick with 0804 until that is fixed.

Sent from the Zen Nation


----------



## ddanc1984

The latest appears to have broken baseband. Confirm so far that GPS not locking.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

Ok, so after all this baseband stuff is fixed, I'm gonna need you guys to give me instructions on how to flash because Der's instructions are confusing me.
In the OP it talks about just being able to flash ROM and then the add-ons, now there's talks about a initial package, and a basement?
:l


----------



## Br1cK'd

That OP wasn't created and isn't updated by der, its posted by someone who, IMO, doesn't fully understand what he's doing and never has. He didn't even get permission from der until it was already going on.

That being said, follow der's directions, not tf's, and you should be fine. He explained it further in the thread.

Sent from the Zen Nation


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Ok, so after all this baseband stuff is fixed, I'm gonna need you guys to give me instructions on how to flash because Der's instructions are confusing me.
> In the OP it talks about just being able to flash ROM and then the add-ons, now there's talks about a initial package, and a basement?
> :l


His "basement " is the Foundation for ALL of the devices. The different components are supplied in the individual device installs. The addons remain the same.So if you are on helly belly, flash basement, flash Vibrant 805, flash addons. If not on hb, flash initial, then basemnnt, vibrant, addons. I flashed 805 baseband lost. Nandroid back to 803

Off to a BBQ ...Flash on


----------



## xriderx66

I feel like a dumbass right now..
Where exactly do I get this initial, and the basement? 
I looked on the site, it doesn't include any initial/basement just the ROM itself and addons.


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> I feel like a dumbass right now..
> Where exactly do I get this initial, and the basement?
> I looked on the site, it doesn't include any initial/basement just the ROM itself and addons.


The latest post looks like he might abandon that philosophy. So far go
GPS is the only issue I have but haven't checked out fully yet

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey X, you bored?

Go rip this guy a new one: http://forum.xda-dev...74#post29824074

Its an obvious blantant rip or derTeufel's work, with no credit given and no permission cited.

Also, Warez in the form of Root Explorer. I already posted on it, and reported it.

I am so glad to be out of that environement over there, but things like that, I gotta speak up and say somethin.

The Hammer of Buddha do ringeth through the valley today.

Edit - rather than fix it he pulled it, no ripping necessary, no reason to beat a dead horse.


----------



## lapdog01

I get to the bbq and I end up flashing helly belly on a friends cappy,much to the chagrin of my wife, and before i know it im on here and the darkside posting.. anyway wifey has retired lappy for a few hours...peace....Love the Hammer B 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah, I've been on the receiving end of "the look" once or twice myself today. I started explaining Apache Licensing to her and why I needed to get on her laptop for a minute, her eyes kind of glazed over and I was given a little room to play. I best not push my luck though, and this this time follow your lead lappy, Br1cK'd signing out for the time being.

Sent from somewhere in the Zen Nation


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Yeah, I've been on the receiving end of "the look" once or twice myself today. I started explaining Apache Licensing to her and why I needed to get on her laptop for a minute, her eyes kind of glazed over and I was given a little room to play. I best not push my luck though, and this this time follow your lead lappy, Br1cK'd signing out for the time being.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the Zen Nation


After 30 years, I don't even get the look anymore. I just get an eyeroll and a snide comment about playing with the phone.








That's usually followed by the jokes when I check TapaTalk "So what's your girlfriend doing?". Never ends with them guys....lol


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> Yeah, I've been on the receiving end of "the look" once or twice myself today. I started explaining Apache Licensing to her and why I needed to get on her laptop for a minute, her eyes kind of glazed over and I was given a little room to play. I best not push my luck though, and this this time follow your lead lappy, Br1cK'd signing out for the time being.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the Zen Nation


Lol just read thru the thread over there. I to get the remarks from my girlfriend, always asking "what's going on in your chat room now?" Oh well such is life

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Its like we are all with the same woman.

"As long as your not talking to girls.", "But baby, its just a bunch of nerds talking." That's when I get the rolleyes

Edit::
Nice work on the Brown Side fellas. Just got done watching a movie with my boys and I must've missed the party. Oh well, next time I guess.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> That OP wasn't created and isn't updated by der, its posted by someone who, IMO, doesn't fully understand what he's doing and never has ...


I still don't get why that guy jumped the gun and stole DT's thunder. Pretty lame to post a ROM thread ... then have no clue how to support it.

I get so tired of the mentality on that of side where the horde is whoring for thanks and cred. Like the Woodman said, it's not like you can redeem them for anything.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> I still don't get why that guy jumped the gun and stole DT's thunder. Pretty lame to post a ROM thread ... then have no clue how to support it.
> 
> I get so tired of the mentality on that of side where the horde is whoring for thanks and cred. Like the Woodman said, it's not like you can redeem them for anything.


My 1049 thanks gives me a bigger penis.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> My 1049 thanks gives me a bigger penis.


(translation):
"My 1049 thanks gives me a bigger taint."


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Sent from the Zen Nation


Nice.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Easy Yosup , it was a bad scene ... but its tough to tell someone to go, when they dont have anywere to go, kinda got the blues today.
> 
> ... but lets be honest, I didnt hear her I was checkin the rear end.


You're all heart, my man. A tough quandry, but the big picture always prevails.

Love & learn. Wash & Wax. Lather, rinse, repeat. Life is a highway afterall.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> _*Its like we are all with the same woman.*_
> 
> "As long as your not talking to girls.", "But baby, its just a bunch of nerds talking." That's when I get the rolleyes
> 
> Edit::
> Nice work on the Brown Side fellas. Just got done watching a movie with my boys and I must've missed the party. Oh well, next time I guess.


Uh..........Yup!


----------



## mr_psycho

User-designed Nexus D (Galaxy Nexus concept design) by Dorian Lust. The LED pipes down the side are trippy.










Pretty slick for a phone designed while watching the Olympics.

MP


----------



## Big Dog KMc

mr_psycho said:


> User-designed Nexus D (Galaxy Nexus concept design) by Dorian Lust. The LED pipes down the side are trippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick for a phone designed while watching the Olympics.
> 
> MP


Well, If you like bright green lights in your eyes as you look at the screen.

I owned on of these
https://www.google.com/search?q=nokia+3220&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3xogUKGFHOnqiwKUu4A4&sqi=2&ved=0CF0QsAQ&biw=1120&bih=811
and the first thig I did was turn off the lights.

everything else looks real cool............ just not the lights.


----------



## Woody

Big Dog KMc said:


> Well, If you like bright green lights in your eyes as you look at the screen.
> 
> I owned on of these
> https://www.google.c...iw=1120&bih=811
> and the first thig I did was turn off the lights.
> 
> everything else looks real cool............ just not the lights.


I can imagine the looks you got when you were somewhere dark and your pocket starting lighting up.

I saw another one of the Nexus concept devices where it had the 4 Nexus colors LED pipes coming across the back in the X fashion. Cool for about a minute and then the flare wears off and it is just another battery drain. Although I like to concave of that one in MP's post. Seems like it would fit on your leg better when in your pocket.


----------



## ddanc1984

mr_psycho said:


> User-designed Nexus D (Galaxy Nexus concept design) by Dorian Lust. The LED pipes down the side are trippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick for a phone designed while watching the Olympics.
> 
> MP


Wow running lights! Can I get some animated spinner rims on it too?!?!?! LOL


----------



## sugartibbs

Im with you Yosup, I started reading the thread, and my bullshit meter peaked, he posted if terful wants me take it down I will,.. excuse me, we should go to the source, if he wanted it on the brown side it would be there, and i thought I was a noob, Its open source, but there are unwritten rules about respect for other peoples work, no matter how many times you dont take credit, heres a thought, stay in your noob shoes!!!

I mean the Vibrant forum, And for every querie he cant answer is he gonna say "thats a clown question,Bro?"


----------



## xriderx66

Hey guys, just curious, anyone here have a PS3+Netflix?
I just got this new feature called Netflix Max, and it talks to me and recommends me movies, its kinda creepy. The weird part is, it gets everything that i want to watch.. correctly..


----------



## ddanc1984

Yes to PS3...no to Netflix. When they increased the price I dropped them. That sound cool tho. Might have to try them again and kill the cable movies.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> Yes to PS3...no to Netflix. When they increased the price I dropped them. That sound cool tho. Might have to try them again and kill the cable movies.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I cancelled by cable about a year and half ago. No one watched anything, we just have the standard channels now and still no one watches those.
Netflix+Video Games+PC movie streaming = about $200 saved a month ;D


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> Hey guys, just curious, anyone here have a PS3+Netflix?
> I just got this new feature called Netflix Max, and it talks to me and recommends me movies, its kinda creepy. The weird part is, it gets everything that i want to watch.. correctly..


Two things come to mind here:

1. Big Brother is spying on you big time. Sweep your house for bugs and other hidden devices. Oh yeah, and they're probably watching you with your towels right now. You'll know it's true when you start seeing Netflix ads for towels, and other home amenities.









2. It's pretty easy to guess what to send. Who doesn't love porn, right?

They probably have a little computer program/script similar to this this:



Code:


if [ $gender == "male" ]<br />
then<br />
  if [[ $age > 17 ]] && [[ $age < 101 ]]<br />
  then<br />
	# True.  User is male and between the age of 18 and 100, so let's go with porn<br />
	suggest_movie(porn)<br />
  else<br />
	# False.  Send them something from the current Top 20<br />
	suggest_movie(top_twenty)<br />
else<br />
  # False.  User is a chick, so send them a romantic movie<br />
  suggest_movie(romance)<br />
fi

I mean they might have more flags in there, like "does he live at home with Mom", "is this a video game console", etc.









See? Pretty easy. lol

MP


----------



## xriderx66

Completely out of discussion, but check this out
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/08/05/sports/olympics/the-100-meter-dash-one-race-every-medalist-ever.html

IT's really informative.


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, sugar does clean sweep every fire, and I dont do ....really you gotta be kiddin, x66 do they have porn on netflix that got you in trouble, no way you couldnt be that unaware, but its your post., and if daddy is gonna spank you we'll all cheer.


----------



## sugartibbs

Man how did that hack happen Im gonna take it to the brown side, I wanna know how I was hacked, I did not write that checked my computer this morn, bullshit, I give up..

Im down for awhile!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

What happened Tibbs? RW or XDA accounts hacked? Change your passwords duder.

In other news, I'm back on ICZ today, noticed some bugginess here and there with JB, which is to be expected as its a WIP. DerTeufel is doing some great work over there.


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> Man how did that hack happen Im gonna take it to the brown side, I wanna know how I was hacked, I did not write that checked my computer this morn, bullshit, I give up..
> 
> Im down for awhile!!!


Porn.. not really..
Boobs? HELL YEAHHHHH

Anyways.. whats up with the hack? Who got hacked?


----------



## Woody

DerTeufel is running support on that thread over there that isn't even his. Going back to what you said the other day B and the OP. Unfortunately I don't give it too much longer unless someone steps up/in and takes over. He is just going to get frustrated and either close it down or move everything over to I9000 (IMO). I mean, this morning he had 4 posts on how to download the "basement" part. That crap has to get old fast.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> DerTeufel is running support on that thread over there that isn't even his. Going back to what you said the other day B and the OP. Unfortunately I don't give it too much longer unless someone steps up/in and takes over. He is just going to get frustrated and either close it down or move everything over to I9000 (IMO). I mean, this morning he had 4 posts on how to download the "basement" part. That crap has to get old fast.


Before that happens and we lose a great ROM, I think someone here (woody) should message Der and ask for control of the thread, and get it closed so he can make his own.
If it were up to him he would prob. make a more detailed OP with instructions on how to get the "basement" Don't want another dev flocking away.


----------



## Woody

I would love to but I just can't devote that much time to something like that. I was thinking about taking CM when FE was going to leave but that was more than I could handle or even knew. Plus it is TF's thread.

If anything Der needs to contact him on how he needs to maintain the thread and what needs to be done. If Der wants to run it, then fine. But since TF opened it, he needs to step up and put a little more effort in running that thing instead of a bunch of links to Der's HellyBean site. Put Changelogs in XDA OP (not redirect). Right now there is a thanks portion, links to Ders page, 2 bugs, install instructions, another thanks section and the kicker is the final paragraph in there. That thread should've been place in the General sections, at best.

Also I wouldn't backdoor someone like that without some serious PMing involved. I have nothing against TF whatsoever and he had helped me out before on a few things. I just think that he got a bit more than he could chew and is now caught up in the seemingly one and only semi-working JB ROM.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah, that thread is a train wreck, the only good thing about it is DT's rom and support. IMO TF is a moron, has been since he stepped into that forum, I've had a couple run ins with his dumbassery in the past.

DT needs to open his own I think, as TF can't keep up and in his own admission, has no idea about anything but flashing. I am soooooooo glad you guys came over here with us when we left that zoo.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

I'm about to burst on this Waldo guy..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29921109&posted=1#post29921109


----------



## Br1cK'd

You're brave, or lost your mind, over there X, that thread reminds me of every reason why I hate that place. Its like the Android version of Soddam and Gamorrah (sp?), and NOBODY READS ANYTHING!!! They post the same question on every other page, makes me crazy just reading it and its not even my build. I do hope DT perseveres through the muck and idjits.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## yosup

Gotta luvit when the same dude (forgot his name) posts the same Chimera-luv comment in 3 separate threads. Annoying broken record syndrome. Or when Passion & Chimera keep popping up in the JB Banter thread. The hits keep on comin.









"I'm sorry. This (Zen/RW) is the fun-vee. The hum-drum-vee is back there." 

"I love the smell of (sh*t) in the morning. Smells like ... (X**)."


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> Gotta luvit when the same dude (forgot his name) posts the same Chimera-luv comment in 3 separate threads. Annoying broken record syndrome. Or when Passion & Chimera keep popping up in the JB Banter thread. The hits keep on comin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry. This (Zen/RW) is the fun-vee. The hum-drum-vee is back there."
> 
> "I love the smell of (sh*t) in the morning. Smells like ... (X**)."


Yeah that chui guy is showing his passion and chimera love everywhere. I swear one of these days I'm gonna make him leave that forum...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

I like the ROM, and with a few tweaks to the thing it's pretty cool. I like the GNow integration and have been playing around with that. But the idiots over there that wont read the OP, ask about shit that has nothing to do with HB. I'd be going postal on people....seriously. So many users, so few bullets I used to say.


----------



## mr_psycho

Soon... http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/7/3225833/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-android-4-1-jelly-bean


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Soon... http://www.theverge....-4-1-jelly-bean


gtfo mp, are you trying to make us jealous or something? cuz its working..


----------



## mr_psycho

xriderx66 said:


> gtfo mp, are you trying to make us jealous or something? cuz its working..


Uhh, okay. Buh-bye.

MP


----------



## xriderx66

mr_psycho said:


> Uhh, okay. Buh-bye.
> 
> MP


----------



## Woody

Dude, I almost never curse on the boards. For one it gets you no where and two, it only makes people come back at you and it'll escalate too fast into something not good.

But I just want to unleash a slurry of them on DT's thread. It is like effn amateur hour over there. That ROM has so much potential and it is getting clouded by the douchey questions that have already been answered in that threads short infancy. The last 10 pages are about how to flash the damn thing and little to no development (aside from Annex's mod) . Doug, we miss and need you.

I'm going to bed before I say/do something ill regret in the morning. Viva la DD!!!

B, any progress on Woodwina?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Amen Woody

Woodwina huh? Lol. She's still the same, nada on a USB connection, the device won't start on a Linux box either. I'm going to my boy's house on Thursday, he's got the scope so I can take a look deep inside her.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Dude, I almost never curse on the boards. For one it gets you no where and two, it only makes people come back at you and it'll escalate too fast into something not good.
> 
> But I just want to unleash a slurry of them on DT's thread. It is like effn amateur hour over there. That ROM has so much potential and it is getting clouded by the douchey questions that have already been answered in that threads short infancy. The last 10 pages are about how to flash the damn thing and little to no development (aside from Annex's mod) . Doug, we miss and need you.
> 
> I'm going to bed before I say/do something ill regret in the morning. Viva la DD!!!
> 
> B, any progress on Woodwina?


Agreed! The thread there is awful. I read thru it this morning and after a few hours went back to it and had 5 pages of reading to do! Don't get me wrong I look forward to reading thru threads but its all the same bs of people not following directions it kills me. I feel as if all the original vibe owners got there upgrades and sold off the vibes to the worst nOObs I've ever come across!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Woodwina?


Had I not known the backstory, I would've guessed this was a Pinochio reference.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Dude, I almost never curse on the boards. For one it gets you no where and two, it only makes people come back at you and it'll escalate too fast into something not good.
> 
> But I just want to unleash a slurry of them on DT's thread. It is like effn amateur hour over there. That ROM has so much potential and it is getting clouded by the douchey questions that have already been answered in that threads short infancy. The last 10 pages are about how to flash the damn thing and little to no development (aside from Annex's mod) . Doug, we miss and need you.
> 
> I'm going to bed before I say/do something ill regret in the morning. Viva la DD!!!
> 
> B, any progress on Woodwina?


Man, I swear if I see another status 7 error post on the Vibrant section my head is gonna blow up and i'm just gonna take it all out on that one guy. I removed that TF's thread from my subscribed just to keep away from headaches. I like answering questions, but not the same thing x5 a day


----------



## drjjones426

xriderx66 said:


> Man, I swear if I see another status 7 error post on the Vibrant section my head is gonna blow up and i'm just gonna take it all out on that one guy. I removed that TF's thread from my subscribed just to keep away from headaches. I like answering questions, but not the same thing x5 a day


No one reads or searches anymore. I understand sometimes when threads become 331 pages::cough cough:: but the answers they are looking for are usually in the previous post or at most previous page.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... my head is gonna blow up and i'm just gonna take it all out on that one guy ...


Lol. I see that you're off to a nice start ... .
( pulled from yet another Romper Room thread in the 3 letter cesspool abyss )



xriderx66 said:


> ... Chui, I want to personally punch you.


----------



## Woody

Not quite the status of Ndwgs but here comes a larger post from me.



Br1cK said:


> No one reads or searches anymore.


^^^^^
One of the best quotes I have seen was: "If you want to hide something in a thread, put it in the OP. They'll never find it." So true, so true.

Sorry for the babble and rant and I apologize to you for reading it. After thinking about it though, like X said he unsubscribed to it. I don't have to read it. Not my thread to deal with. So no reason to get my boxers in a bunch over something so trivial. Mindfullness Bell is about to go off.
***********
X, that is some funny stuff over there but be careful. Don't forget that Oka1 and that other mod cleaned up that other thread and issued warnings. Chui is nothing more that Passion fan-boy. Or he could be Chuey Bravo, Chelsea Handler's nugget.


----------



## xriderx66

^ haha
I hope I do get banned atleast for a week... I need time off my addiction of pressing tapatalk every morning when I wake up...
Screw the POPO


----------



## Raykovitz

Wooooo Hooooo !!!!! Got my SGSIII rooted and w/ clockwork. Now waiting patiently for some ZEN.


----------



## manus ferrera

Anyone get a nexus 7

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

moonlight enlightens my way
twilight from the heights of my roof
sing praise and poof
looking up to the night
i ask for help to get up and get up and get up and get up and get it right


----------



## xriderx66

I can't believe this..
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/08/googles-revamped-voice-search-coming-to-ios-tackles-siri-on-he/

Google releasing Google Now for iOS, but what about their own software? ICS?GB?


----------



## ndwgs

MP, might be Hawaii bound!

You in Oahu?

Sent from a distance!


----------



## ndwgs

Anyone tried this?

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31650-AOKP-Jellybean-official-nightlies

(I might be late in the game. I see y'all are on some kind of HellyBelly buttah)

Sent from a distance!


----------



## amandadam

Br1cK said:


> moonlight enlightens my way
> twilight from the heights of my roof
> sing praise and poof
> looking up to the night
> i ask for help to get up and get up and get up and get up and get it right


I'll see you and raise you one.




His new one,Spark Seeker,is very good,though some might not like,that he has broadened his style.


----------



## Br1cK'd

amandadam said:


> I'll see you and raise you one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His new one,Spark Seeker,is very good,though some might not like,that he has broadened his style.


Yeah, I've been listening to it since last week, its a bit more dance hall, I'm still deciding if I like it or not.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Watching "Up In Smoke". Even after all these years and being an old "square" that schitt is still funny...







(I didn't find the "stoner smiley"...lol)


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

ddanc1984 said:


> (I didn't find the "stoner smiley"...lol)


???...










Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> Watching "Up In Smoke". Even after all these years and being an old "square" that schitt is still funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I didn't find the "stoner smiley"...lol)


It's stoner stanley not smiley lol


----------



## sugartibbs

x66 your like swiftkey spell check,


----------



## Annex

Ok everyone, I finally got off my ass, and ported a theme to CM10 theme chooser.
CM9 and CM10 are pretty similar but different, so I had to redo it. Anyways I left the theme and home so I'll post it tonight. Should have all to themes ported by next friday


----------



## lapdog01

Annex said:


> Ok everyone, I finally got off my ass, and ported a theme to CM10 theme chooser.
> CM9 and CM10 are pretty similar but different, so I had to redo it. Anyways I left the theme and home so I'll post it tonight. Should have all to themes ported by next friday


Wooooohoooooo 
Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

For anyone on TMo prepaid, is there a way to get around the Web Guard? Got a boy who needs to get by it, and doesn't want to give up his info to do it.

Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> For anyone on TMo prepaid, is there a way to get around the Web Guard? Got a boy who needs to get by it, and doesn't want to give up his info to do it.
> 
> Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.


From http://support.t-mob...com/thread/4505
t-mobile Rep tmo_keith_m

Hello everyone,

If you have activated a prepaid plan then the web guard is automatically activated reason being is there is no age requirement for prepaid so it has to come standard, to remove it you can go through the age verification but it doesn't always work because of course we are not tapped into the social security database, however if you have problems just stop by a t-mobile store with your photo ID and the rep can call customer service and override the age verification and get you all up and running.

Hope that helps,

Terd Side Archive
-------------------------------------------------------------
Accophox
14th February 2012, 02:12 AM
Webguard works beyond the phone, flashing a rom won't work. Need to age verify, only solution afaik, besides using tor.

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium
--------------------------------------------------------------

External Hacks, I doubt it. sounds like a server setting.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Br1cK said:


> For anyone on TMo prepaid, is there a way to get around the Web Guard? Got a boy who needs to get by it, and doesn't want to give up his info to do it.
> 
> Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.


I am not on T-Mobile prepaid nor do I have past experience with Web Gaurd. However, I guess it couldn't hurt to try and help out your friend. Perhaps he could try some of the suggestions here, try tor, use a proxy, try Opera Mini, or... simply use Wifi when trying to connect to blocked content. However Big Dog KMc's suggestion will probably be of more help to your friend. It would probably be easier just to contact T-Mobile and have them disable it instead.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks gents! I will pass this information on.

And yeah, on WiFi he's good to go, I'll mention stopping by the store as well.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

To All of My Zen Brethren.

I would like to share something with you all.
One of my all time favorite launchers is the Sony Xperia launcher.

In the days of old, Samsung Vibrant running Froyo Roms.
One rom came to us called Atriarc by XDA Developer Jellett.
It came with a version of this launcher and I found it to be My favorite launcher.

The only thing I did not like was that there was no landscape orientation.

Other versions of this launcher surfaced through the years and still no landscape.

I found and installed this launcher and its extras on My Nexus S with OTA Jelly Bean that has been Un-Locked and Rooted. (Ooops... No More Warranty)

I also installed it on My Samsung Vibrant running ICSZen.

Install Instructions;
------------------------
[1] Install launcher.apk
[2] Install widgetpicker.apk
[3] Install any widget(s) you wish to install.
[4] Now you're rockin' the new Xperia Launcher!
[Warning] remove the any original Xperia launcher before installing!

Downloads
----------------------------------------------
Launcher: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Xperia%20Launcher/Home_MultiResolution.apk
Widget Picker: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Xperia%20Launcher/WidgetPicker.apk
Clock: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Xperia%20Launcher/ClockWidgets.apk
Weather: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Xperia%20Launcher/WeatherWidget.apk
Photo Frame: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Xperia%20Launcher/PhotoWidget.apk
Toggles: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/58338577/Xperia%20Launcher/OnOffTools.apk

install as you would any .apk app file

*8/11/2012*
*I edited this post to inform you all that the original thread that i found may have been copied from another XDA user. *

*I downloaded the others files and compared them and they are exactly the same.*

*I also changed the download links to My own Drop Box .*

*it is still a relay good launcher and I still would like to share it with you here.*
*I will post proper PROPS info when I find out where to place them.*


----------



## lapdog01

@Big Dog KMc

This launcher seems blazing fast. I like the overall setup. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

Hey guys are there any guides on flashing JB coming from an ICS rom? I've completely forgotten the procedure. 
I forgot I left my brother on ics passion months ago and he told me today his phones been super buggy, and he wanted it fast like mine.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Hey guys are there any guides on flashing JB coming from an ICS rom? I've completely forgotten the procedure.
> I forgot I left my brother on ics passion months ago and he told me today his phones been super buggy, and he wanted it fast like mine.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I just wiped and flashed, but made sure that I had the Kernel (Devil in this case) d'loaded seperately just in case of bootloop. I have gone from Zen to cm10, back to Zen, to Helly Belly, and back to Zen a couple times with no adverse effects. Coming from a Team Pussion Rom, I might first get some ZEN LOVE ie 1.83 on your brothers vibe first.

Now I am on my way to induce heart failure..


----------



## Br1cK'd

Waring, off topic rant ahead.....

Is it really that hard to find a reliable upload mirror? Goo.im, I know they are updating, but completely without warning, everyones files are gone. Nothing lives on goo.im any longer. Of course, they failed to notify us, I got a gtalk message from Annex when I woke up this morning clueing me in. So ok, I go to upload again, and I don't even have the rights to do it via FTP or through the website. Arrrrggghhhhhh!. It would have been nice to have a warning this might happen, or at least notification from goo.im when it did, but no, apparently thats not in their game plan.

I'll work on getting some new mirrors up today when I get home from the laundry mat. Rant over, for now.

Now where did I put down my coffee......

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

You can send some filed my way and I can host them on Dev-Host if you want. You've got my email address if you want to zip them up and shoot them to me.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

I'd also be willing to host mirrors of your work via my SourceForge account if you'd like. I guess you could send them over gtalk or email them to me, whatever's easiest.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> I'd also be willing to host mirrors of your work via my SourceForge account if you'd like. I guess you could send them over gtalk or email them to me, whatever's easiest.


Groovy. I'm going to upload to dev-host as well, and I'll shoot you guys the links when they get done. I'm just not motivated yet today, lol.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

It's been quiet around here lately...


----------



## Woody

Doug and Yosup are more important than they know. Lappy's been hitting the pavement running lately at work too, so life happens. If a post here and there is all we can get, then so be it. The beauty of the Lounge is that you can come in, have a drink and mingle and then slip out.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Doug and Yosup are more important than they know. Lappy's been hitting the pavement running lately at work too, so life happens. If a post here and there is all we can get, then so be it. The beauty of the Lounge is that you can come in, have a drink and mingle and then slip out.


Lately I've been going to the drive thru of the lounge. tooo much on my plate. Hopefully I can get back to a NORMAL 50 hour week


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Doug and Yosup are more important than they know ... The beauty of the Lounge is that you can come in, have a drink and mingle and then slip out.


Waaazzuuuupppp, my Zen Peoples!! My schedule's been kinda crazy lately so not much time to pop into the Zen threads. Just some quickie lurking & liking. Hope everyone's doing well.

For certain, we're missing the life of the party around here. I'm sure once d'fresh comes back re'fresh'd, we'll be back to RW front page madness in no time.

Btw, this is what plays in my mind when I'm away from the Zen Lounge .... cuz y'allz my Sweet Thang (#NoHomo #PhoSho).


----------



## yosup

For obvious reasons, this article made me think of xrider:

Sex before competing: Does it boost athletes' performance?


> The International Olympic Committee distributed *150,000 condoms* to athletes competing in London 2012. But what about the myth that claims that sex before a competition reduces the players' performance? ...
> 
> ... "It helps you feel relaxed and sexually, mentally and physically satisfied," he said. "This contributes to *reduce *the athlete's *anxiety levels* before an important match." ...


So it begs the question ... does the x66 "do his thang" before that big physics test? Is his "habit" killing off brain cells? Are those hairy palm cells staying stealthily dormant and lying in wait just like a pike waiting in the weeds?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> So it begs the question ... does the x66 "do his thang" before that big physics test? Is his "habit" killing off brain cells? Are those hairy palm cells staying stealthily dormant and lying in wait just like a pike waiting in the weeds?


Maybe he's flashing a rom with the other hand for Maximum enjoyment







As well as relaxation.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Maybe he's flashing a rom with the other hand for Maximum enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as relaxation.


Lol ... two words come to mind: "Zen Jelly" ...














!!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> For obvious reasons, this article made me think of xrider:
> 
> Sex before competing: Does it boost athletes' performance?
> 
> So it begs the question ... does the x66 "do his thang" before that big physics test? Is his "habit" killing off brain cells? Are those hairy palm cells staying stealthily dormant and lying in wait just like a pike waiting in the weeds?


Hmm.. Interesting... 
Gonna start doin' my thang before going to the gym.


----------



## lapdog01

If they ever make THAT an olympic event









In a totally unrelated topic, I finally succumbed and picked up a GS3. Note to all My Zen homies. It pays to complain to customer loyalty concerning the price. I am now back on contract, but 179+ tax scored a GS3 and a Blaze.
.
Sent on the run


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> If they ever make THAT an olympic event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a totally unrelated topic, I finally succumbed and picked up a GS3. Note to all My Zen homies. It pays to complain to customer loyalty concerning the price. I am now back on contract, but 179+ tax scored a GS3 and a Blaze.
> .
> Sent on the run


You got one heck of a deal there lappy. And welcome to the new toy crowd. Without Zen of course.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> You got one heck of a deal there lappy. And welcome to the new toy crowd. Without Zen of course.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


I felt like it was fair. They have made plenty $$ off of me over the years..
I will have it in my hand wednesday evening. Feels like im cheating on my Vibe...susie has never let me down yet.
Sent on the run


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> I felt like it was fair. They have made plenty $$ off of me over the years..
> I will have it in my hand wednesday evening. Feels like im cheating on my Vibe...susie has never let me down yet.
> Sent on the run


Is the Blaze on a second line? Not sure what I'd do with a Blaze other than sell it to recoup some of the cost of the GS3...lol

Did you have to get ahold of a supervisor to get that deal? I busted their chops about the price but they basically said it is what it is but that they'd give me a free month of service....big whoop. I'd really like to get a 32gig version...but if they'd drop it down to $220-$239 I'd get it today....or maybe Friday when I get paid again...lol


----------



## ddanc1984

I've been sidetracked a bit too with some personal items but doing drive-by likes and a post here and there. Was running HellyBean but now back to Zen. I put the GoogleNow ICS stuff on top of Zen and it works pretty good if you like playing with that sort of thing. Gonna be slow since we don't have any more updates to SZ or Zen. Nothing to flash for the inner crackflasher.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Seems like we've all been pretty busy lately. I'm in the middle of a huge WAN build and Pop to Exchange email migration for a client that spans Colorado Springs and Denver, in between 8 separate locations. Feels like I get started and the days are over already, and I'm pushing 10 to 12 hour days the last week and a half, with not much end in sight, everything blurring into one day, and I have even been dreaming about this project, or nightmaring about it is probably more accurate, lol.

So yeah, any development I was doing has been put on serious hold, gotta get things back on a normal track before I can pick up any new projects Android related.


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> Is the Blaze on a second line? Not sure what I'd do with a Blaze other than sell it to recoup some of the cost of the GS3...lol
> 
> Did you have to get ahold of a supervisor to get that deal? I busted their chops about the price but they basically said it is what it is but that they'd give me a free month of service....big whoop. I'd really like to get a 32gig version...but if they'd drop it down to $220-$239 I'd get it today....or maybe Friday when I get paid again...lol


I have 4 lines the blaze is for my daughter and just a customer loyalty rep gave me that deal 
Sent on the run


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> I've been sidetracked a bit too with some personal items but doing drive-by likes and a post here and there. Was running HellyBean but now back to Zen. I put the GoogleNow ICS stuff on top of Zen and it works pretty good if you like playing with that sort of thing. Gonna be slow since we don't have any more updates to SZ or Zen. Nothing to flash for the inner crackflasher.


Everyone is busy it seems. I seem to be winding down. Only worked 10 hours today (WOOOOHOOOOO)








I flashed a couple of the hellybean nightlies, and then I flashed Zen and 1.8.5, back to helly, then Zen 1.83, then 1.84.....you get the picture. kinda nostalgic crackflashing


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yep either they are on vacation or too much time spent at work myself included. I've been having to do alot of fast sleeping like a motivational video i saw once said to do if you wanted time to reach your goals. Unfortunately i spend about 12 to 13 hours dedicated to work with only 8 to 9 being paid hours due to either the traffic commute into downtown chi town or 100 miles away from home like i am now. Oh well at least i have a job to complaint about i guess. Well time to do some more fast sleeping before my alarm goes off. 
Oh and lappy before you start modding your new toy be sure to back up your imei. Don't even need to be rooted to do it. Hardest part is finding a link that works for the qpst program used to back it up.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Yep either they are on vacation or too much time spent at work myself included. I've been having to do alot of fast sleeping like a motivational video i saw once said to do if you wanted time to reach your goals. Unfortunately i spend about 12 to 13 hours dedicated to work with only 8 to 9 being paid hours due to either the traffic commute into downtown chi town or 100 miles away from home like i am now. Oh well at least i have a job to complaint about i guess. Well time to do some more fast sleeping before my alarm goes off.
> Oh and lappy before you start modding your new toy be sure to back up your imei. Don't even need to be rooted to do it. Hardest part is finding a link that works for the qpst program used to back it up.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


Jorge looks like the zen boyz are ALL laboring hard. Be safe mang. Thanx for the advice
Sent on the run


----------



## eddychecker

ddanc1984 said:


> I've been sidetracked a bit too with some personal items but doing drive-by likes and a post here and there. Was running HellyBean but now back to Zen. I put the GoogleNow ICS stuff on top of Zen and it works pretty good if you like playing with that sort of thing. Gonna be slow since we don't have any more updates to SZ or Zen. Nothing to flash for the inner crackflasher.


OFF TOPIC - OK, call me a dummy. I can't seem to get GoogleNow to work. Could you point me to some answers?


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> OFF TOPIC - OK, call me a dummy. I can't seem to get GoogleNow to work. Could you point me to some answers?


Directions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29756226&postcount=2856

Download the Mikeyxda6 file (the first one) 36.43MB and flash from CWM like you would any other app zip. I didn't try the R3 version, it might be better.

The only problem I've found is it can be a bit squirrely. I can't get it to shut down with the back button, I have to hit home button to get back to launcher. Other than that it seems to work okay albeit a bit laggy at times. It's not as good as native under HellyBean but functional.


----------



## eddychecker

Flashed and lost my IMEI.







Now what?

I made a complete TiBackup prior to flashing if that'll help. Otherwise I'll try a restore from an earlier nandroid.

_________________________________________________________________________________________

All is right in the world. My nandroid saved the day. Now I'll try again by taking the zip file apart and inserting it manually.


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> Flashed and lost my IMEI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what?
> 
> I made a complete TiBackup prior to flashing if that'll help. Otherwise I'll try a restore from an earlier nandroid.


Not sure why this would affect IMEI. All it does is rename the existing Google Search app, installs the replacement velvet.apk, add some stuff to system/libs and system/usr/srec. My IMEI is fine.

For what it's worth, I'm using Zen 1.5 with the latest ICS Devil Kernel. Playing around with the Devil config apps.


----------



## yosup

I recall MP mentioning he would sometimes bypass Odin'ing to stock and would instead flash a CM7 kernel. It's assumed the CM7 kernel is also MTD based.

So, putting on my Paxxion'esque hat (for shizzles & giggles) ...

From a technical standpoint, what happens if you were to flash a non-MTD (GB or other based on BML and RFS or even EXT4) kernel and/or rom directly from an MTD based rom (ie. ICZen)?

Since the file systems and partition maps are different ... just curious if anyone's come across others attempting this (highly likely over in the paxxion side) and whether it can actually repartition correctly without using Odin. What can of paxxion'esque worms does this open up? 

( Just a random bacon-starved brain fart from yours truly )


----------



## ddanc1984

Zen goodness









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

How did the Lakers get Dwight Howard and not have to give up Pau Gasol in the process? Stinky, stinky. The Magic gut the team, get a bunch of expendable pieces, and 5 draft picks. As Flava Flav said, "911 is joke in yo town." ( u wuz robbed, mang )

So, let's look at the starting 5 (and notable backups) for the two top teams (and 2012-2013 salaries):

*MIAMI HEAT*
Mario Chalmers ( $4.0 M )
Dwayne Wade ( $17.2 M ) / Ray Allen ( $3 M )
LeBron James ( $17.5 M ) / Rashard Lewis ( $1.3 M )
Shane Battier ( $3.1 M )
Chris Bosh ( $17.5 M )

*LA LAKERS*
Steve Nash ( $4.0 M )
Kobe Bryant ( $27.8 M )
Metta World Peace ( $7.2M )
Pau Gasol ( $19 M )
Dwight Howard ( $19.5 M )

As in any sport ... you gotta wonder how much the owners make in a season? I'm sure they're able to put a few bills away for a rainy day.


----------



## yosup

May the Kang be with you ... a small excerpt from "The State of AOKP" message from Just_Reboot (per AOKP.co):



> *[background=transparent]... [/background][background=transparent]We're getting very close to an official, non-nightly JB build. Just throwing that out there with no ETA to let you know that it is a real thing that will happen, pretty soon ...[/background]*


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> May the Kang be with you ... a small excerpt from "The State of AOKP" message from Just_Reboot (per AOKP.co):


I love Ice Cream, but some jelley beans would be nice.


----------



## Br1cK'd

it's like the coins in the couch that you cannot see
i got a fortune in memories
and i'm searchin', tryin' to set one free
the one silver dollar that means everything
it's like an 82 regal on blocks in a field
dip in some paint drop it on some wheels
and i'm searchin', for a feelin' i had
once upon a time when it wasn't so baaaaaad


----------



## eddychecker

Remember when I said I was dumb? I must be. I've tried for a day to get Google Now working. It refuses. I have the standard search when I use it and there is no "Now" icon anywhere to use. When I lost the IMEI, it worked great. Crazy huh? Anyone got any ideas to help a simpleton? Thanks!


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> Remember when I said I was dumb? I must be. I've tried for a day to get Google Now working. It refuses. I have the standard search when I use it and there is no "Now" icon anywhere to use. When I lost the IMEI, it worked great. Crazy huh? Anyone got any ideas to help a simpleton? Thanks!


There is no Now icon anywhere in mine that I found. It was just the blue "G" Google icon, which is the same icon I had right after installing Zen. The zip renames or deletes /system/apps/GoogleSearch<something> and installs velvet.apk. It also adds I think 5 files to /system/libs and adds some stuff to /system/usr/srec. The icon is the same as the old Google search app and your persistent Google bar on the home screen stays put also and I think targets standard voice search but you can change it to use the new "Now" app if you want and the mic changes to a tiny "Google". I just left that alone.


----------



## ddanc1984

I have a secondary job working event security at a few local venues. KISS and Crue two weeks ago, Iron Maiden tomorrow night. Getting my rock on! As opposed to getting my rocks off like X....lol

"Run to the hiiillllllllls.....run for your liiiiiiiives"


----------



## jaliscojorge

I tried Google now just yesterday on my sgs3 and uninstalled it today because it overtook the double press home button option with no way to change it to anything else and the Google search app just sucked for me. No matter how slow and clear i spoke with no noise it couldn't get something as simple as "dial voicemail" right. Luckily i made a nandroid right before installing it and dsp manager and just used that to restore system with twrp because once you uninstall it Google text to speech gets borked. Dsp manager on the other hand works great once you freeze musicfx with titanium backup and reboot.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## ndwgs

HOLY CAMO TOOTY!!

Sup peeps. Peepin' Dwg here... peeping









Its been long. I've been busy with this project. Life first right?

Anywho.... I'M SEXY AND I DAMN WELL KNOW IT. lolol...

Zen... FTW!!!! ©

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... I'M SEXY AND I DAMN WELL KNOW IT. lolol ...


Sup, homie. You pick up one of those Dwight Howard Superman capes yet?


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> ... "Run to the hiiillllllllls.....run for your liiiiiiiives"


Now I am cold, but a ghost lives in my veins
Silent the terror that reigned marbled in stone
A shell of a man God preserved a thousand ages
But open the gates of my Hell, and I'll strike from the grave

( ... luv this song ... )


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Sup, homie. You pick up one of those Dwight Howard Superman capes yet?


Sup, homs. Ha! Fo sho, bruh! He's the next franchise (here's to hoping). Add to my throwbacks I gots in the closet.

Kareem's
Magic's
Ceballos' 
Eddie Jones' (whom I idolized and how my skillz derived from, hence they nicknamed me Rain Man. I rain those 3's and defense man )
Horry's
Nick the Quick! Van Excel
Bryant's
LO's

And now soon:
Nash's
Howard's 

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## Woody

Sympton or Disease?

So I am at work and was trying to log into this database that we use. Nothing too technical about it, but it does have the 3 password strike rule and you have to get IT to unlock it after that. So I was on try #2 and was about to hit enter for try #3 when I happened to glance again at the screen. Lo and behold, I had been putting my Rootz password in for the first 2 and about to hit it again for the 3rd.

Depending on your POV, there may or may not be something wrong with that.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Sympton or Disease?
> 
> So I am at work and was trying to log into this database that we use. Nothing too technical about it, but it does have the 3 password strike rule and you have to get IT to unlock it after that. So I was on try #2 and was about to hit enter for try #3 when I happened to glance again at the screen. Lo and behold, I had been putting my Rootz password in for the first 2 and about to hit it again for the 3rd.
> 
> Depending on your POV, there may or may not be something wrong with that.


same problem here but at school. Got locked out of my computer because I kept putting in my xda password happens quite frequently. 
I want to set the password for everything I have the same password but I'm wearing a tin foil hat and don't want any hackers 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddychecker

xriderx66 said:


> same problem here but at school. Got locked out of my computer because I kept putting in my xda password happens quite frequently.
> I want to set the password for everything I have the same password but I'm wearing a tin foil hat and don't want any hackers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T9 59 using Tapatalk 2


Funny X, im a member of the tinfoil hat club too. :')
F X, I


----------



## Woody

Maybe that will give us a reason to all meet here. I was talking with B, this morning and with everyone's work taking over, posts are few and far between.

Tin-Foil-Hat club meeting every Saturday nite after bars close,parties over, kids in bed (X=kids in toilet)?


----------



## yosup

Interesting ... looks like MP's got some SGS3 bacon cookin' in his github. Lappy ... better stretch out 'dem hips, mang.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Interesting ... looks like MP's got some SGS3 bacon cookin' in his github. Lappy ... better stretch out 'dem hips, mang.


This is the first day i have had the New Susie in my hand. She is VERY sleek and curvy. Gonna leave her an unrooted virgin for a few days. But I can smell what MP IS COOKIN all the way from Hawaii
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Tin-Foil-Hat club meeting every Saturday nite after bars close,parties over, kids in bed (X=kids in toilet)?


LOL. That's a lot of x66 kids. More like x66^66 (for all y'all math heads out there).









And, yes, toss my name in the Tin-Foil-Hat club.

On a side note ... when I venture over to the Twilight Zone side, I've got a few SGT7 threads I keep "Tabs" on (you like that?). As for the Vibrant threads, I mostly find myself looking for Zen Nation to make an appearance. Of course, the usual suspects are x66 (lashing out at the paxxionate n00bs lost in JB madness), Woodrube (ever diligent in his pursuit of the EU Holy Grail and still making time to help the myriad lost souls in the General and Q&A sections), N00B (ever the gracious gentleman passing along knowledge to fellow "n00bs"), lappy (to see those beautiful Zen Bling screenies representin' Zen Nation on the other side), and dougfresh (esp. those blunt & direct sweet nothings he's so good at producing like a seasoned MMA fighter taking down his opponent with a one-legged sweep). When B makes an appearance, that's quite the event (though he's "not really here").

Something about having a Zen brothu'z back on the other side (whether it's to tag team or simply support with a Thanks button click), it's heartening to see how we stick up for & support one another (regardless of the domain). Damn straight!!


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Damn, that's sexy (and you know it).









As Chris Tucker likes to say (in the movie "Friday"), "... and you KNOW this, man ..."


----------



## jaliscojorge

If you use your phone for listening to music you'll have to root it soon lappy. Just the dsp manager alone is worth the rooting. Not to mention getting rid of ciq. Of course over on the brown side there is already a stock prerooted rom out for today's update from T-Mobile. Few posts i got to read earlier indicate they mostly like it but I'm actually pretty happy with my current setup right now but like everyone in the Zen nation, the flash bug is a biting.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## yosup

Jorge, what ever happened to the SUV decision? You spring for that Yukon?


----------



## jaliscojorge

'Sup yosup, haven't found the right one yet. Not looking for a new vehicle payment and the used ones we've seen have been in pretty bad shape or the dealer trying to make out like a bandit and not willing to budge on price. I've been trying to slowly steer my wife towards an escalade but that's going to be a tough one.
Do you have one for me?
typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> ... Do you have one for me? ...


Lol ... if I did, I'd swap it for that beautiful thang in your avatar photo.


----------



## jaliscojorge

yosup said:


> Lol ... if I did, I'd swap it for that beautiful thang in your avatar photo.


 I know the car in my avatar isn't the sexiest or fastest in the world but if i ever hit the lottery that would be the first car I'd spring for. It has been my favorite car since i was about 7 years old.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> ... I've been trying to slowly steer my wife towards an escalade ...


Who needs an Escalade when you can own one of these ...


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> I know the car in my avatar isn't the sexiest or fastest in the world but if i ever hit the lottery that would be the first car I'd spring for. It has been my favorite car since i was about 7 years old.


I luv the classic Sting Ray's ... so damn sexy.


----------



## yosup

But if we're talking the dream ride ... the "kids" would be right into my schweddy drawers if I could be behind the wheel of Ayrton Senna's 1988 McLaren MP4/4 (ie. the last year they allowed turbocharged engines in Formula 1). Ayrton Senna, R.I.P.


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> But if we're talking the dream ride ... the "kids" would be right into my schweddy drawers if I could be behind the wheel of Ayrton Senna's 1988 McLaren MP4/4 (ie. the last year they allowed turbocharged engines in Formula 1). Ayrton Senna, R.I.P.


2014 will bring turbos back to F1 :') If you can used to those silly little things they call wings these days, you'll be in heaven, My favorite caris:


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> LOL. That's a lot of x66 kids. More like x66^66 (for all y'all math heads out there).


Or as many towels as X has had, more like X*66! The exclamation point is not there for emphasis...it's meant as a factorial, which makes that a really big fuggin number...for all you math heads out there...









Edit: 66! = 5.443449390774432^92 for those that were curious.....lol


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> Or as many towels as X has had, more like X*66! The exclamation point is not there for emphasis...it's meant as a factorial, which makes that a really big fuggin number...for all you math heads out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 66! = 5.443449390774432^92 for those that were curious.....lol


Uhm... I just want 2 kids as of right now.
Hopefully none atleast until i'm 30+


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> Uhm... I just want 2 kids as of right now.
> Hopefully none atleast until i'm 30+


Good idea. By the time I was 30 mine were in the 3rd and 4th grade...or was it 4th and 5th....I forget.


----------



## ddanc1984

Trivia (no cheating...lol): Who is given credit for inventing the universal metal sign of the "devil horns" that ubiquitous symbol flashed in unison at concerts? It's probably not who you think. There are/were two who claimed credit for it and would probably be the first guess.


----------



## ddanc1984

I need to hit the Powerball.....


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Uhm... I just want 2 kids as of right now.
> Hopefully none atleast until i'm 30+


Esp. with the obvious trappings of college, abstinence is your only true safeguard ... hence, stick with "The Kids In The Towel."







( But then you'd be the "30+ Year Old Virgin," and that's no fun )

This is my rifle. This is my gun.
This is for fighting. This is for fun.


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> Trivia (no cheating...lol): Who is given credit for inventing the universal metal sign of the "devil horns" that ubiquitous symbol flashed in unison at concerts? It's probably not who you think. There are/were two who claimed credit for it and would probably be the first guess.


My grandmother was born in Sicily and the "devil horns " is officially called The Maloik. It is an Italian curse (true story). I'd say the mafioso invented it. Or Ronnie James Rio.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> My grandmother was born in Sicily and the "devil horns " is officially called The Maloik. It is an Italian curse (true story). I'd say the mafioso invented it. Or Ronnie James Rio.


RJD is usually the one most people guess and he is the first truly what I would call rocker to use it. However that's not the first musician to use it. Hint: he was a Brit. Was being the operative word. It was on at least one album cover.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> RJD is usually the one most people guess and he is the first truly what I would call rocker to use it. However that's not the first musician to use it. Hint: he was a Brit. Was being the operative word. It was on at least one album cover.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Beatles.
Has to be beatles.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Beatles.
> Has to be beatles.












But lappy would appreciate this one ...


----------



## amandadam

ddanc1984 said:


> Trivia (no cheating...lol): Who is given credit for inventing the universal metal sign of the "devil horns" that ubiquitous symbol flashed in unison at concerts? It's probably not who you think. There are/were two who claimed credit for it and would probably be the first guess.










1968


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> Beatles.
> Has to be beatles.


Lennon specifically.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

SUP PEEPS!

Would ya'll be mad if I end up buying the Galaxy Nex? I had sent back the GNex to my bestest of buddies that lent me that phone. Now I'm back to our OG Vibes 

I can't afford to cough up 700 bones for no contract S3









So the next best thing is the GNex, that I can actually say, mine, not borrowed, lmao.


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> SUP PEEPS!
> 
> Would ya'll be mad if I end up buying the Galaxy Nex?.


 You gotta go with the gnex. As much as I am lovin my S3 now, no way could I justify 7 bills for a device. True enough i am the cheapest man alive, but I have had my hands on a Gnex and it is a worthy phone. Do watcha gotta do mang 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

Time to take off my tin foil hat for a while
http://howsecureismypassword.net/

48 thousand years here.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> But lappy would appreciate this one ...


Nice call yosup. One of my top 5 fav bassists of all time, behind only Jaco Pastorius, Larry Graham, and John Entwhistle. P-funk and Bootsy..like Bacon and eggs mang 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Time to take off my tin foil hat for a while
> http://howsecureismypassword.net/
> 
> 48 thousand years here.


26 million years.... i think im secure
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

ndwgs said:


> SUP PEEPS!
> 
> Would ya'll be mad if I end up buying the Galaxy Nex? I had sent back the GNex to my bestest of buddies that lent me that phone. Now I'm back to our OG Vibes
> 
> I can't afford to cough up 700 bones for no contract S3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the next best thing is the GNex, that I can actually say, mine, not borrowed, lmao.


Def go head and move over to the GNex , thats what i did. 700 for the international S3 just didnt make sense when you can the the GNex for half that or less if you grab it from swappa


----------



## Br1cK'd

My guess is *edited again* that I need to keep reading before I answer, lol

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> My guess is *edited again* that I need to keep reading before I answer, lol
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Wat wuz u tryna sey,, B-dizzle??

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> 26 million years.... i think im secure
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


apparently my password that i regard as insecure would take a quintillion years to crack...


----------



## ndwgs

shreddintyres said:


> Def go head and move over to the GNex , thats what i did. 700 for the international S3 just didnt make sense when you can the the GNex for half that or less if you grab it from swappa


Yeah... I got a GNex... Well had.

And I planned of buying a S3 in Nov / Dec timeframe when I could afford 7bones... But my buddy's son made his GNex swim and so my "borrow" unit was calling him. Lol. Had to give it up.

Reasons being is that my profession is always on the road and having that GNex with GPS saved me from loosing my way, even when there wasn't any network. Vibes GPS is comical at best and having offline Google maps works a bit of a time. So that's why I'm at a sudden shift. Especially I'll be traveling to England in a month, to finish this big project. Sigghhhh

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## Woody

_Edit: Removed_


----------



## lapdog01

Ahhhhhhhh summertime, baseball, a Dad and his Sons. Doesn't get too much sweeter Wood. Enjoy while they are young. Got to take my Sons to game 1 of the WS in 2005, and since my oldest got transferred to Indiana, that's the last time the boys and I have been together at the park. Good times. you look like a great dad with some outstanding young men there Wood. Kudos


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> Wat wuz u tryna sey,, B-dizzle??
> 
> Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


Sup Nate. I was gonna guess Sid Vicious for the music trivia question, however I posted that before I realized there were more pages that included the answer.

@ Woody, nice pics duder. I pm'd you about Woodwina, I worked a 12 hour day yesterday, no breaks, and never got the chance to get her enroute. I got it all packed up, should be able to get her in the mail tomorrow at lunch.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> Sup Nate. I was gonna guess Sid Vicious for the music trivia question, however I posted that before I realized there were more pages that included the answer.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Sup Brian...

Dude, you decided if you're going S3 or GNex? MP got an S3, so my guess is you're slated that route, eh?

I might purchase a new device later today, or this week. Soon. I had to give up my rented (or borrow with monthly payments, lol) to my best buddy. He lent me his because he has two, and his kid got ahold of his INT GNex, and it swam in the pool. SO, he contacted me and see if he can give back his extra GNex, US version, to him asap. Got money back, i never paid for it, it was just loaner. Borrow. However the word is. lol

Now i'm on limbo, because i need the GPS whenever I'm in the middle of nowhere. PLUS, with my profession, i travel alot in business trips to the international waters. So that GNex is a blessing. Now i'll have to get either one, or S3. But the project that's suppose to give me tons of bonus to buy my S3 isn't done yet. That's not till Nov / Dec, timeframe. Remember? But 7 Bones is too much for me right now... so i'm debating.

Waaaahhhhh...

And i'm going to "sim unlock" my vibes, because on Thurs nite, i'm going abroad for another business trip. Waaaahhhh.

They say, once you go GNex or S3, there's no turning back (MP and Lappy might relate to this. Haha)

Those two phones are a beast, and Vibrant Bessy isn't GPS accurate as having a GLONASS on your phone









AND, the reason I ask is, i really want to follow where "Zen" is going. Since MP got S3, I see you'll be following suite....

Sigh. Shred and Lappy is right. Don't spend 7 bones if not afforded... GNex is a beastie anyway.

Have you decided where's your Zen path yet? (no rush, no pressure, LMAO)


----------



## ndwgs

Zennites!

Any S3 deals out there? Cheap? No contract?

I'm in the market!


----------



## jaliscojorge

ndwgs said:


> Zennites!
> 
> Any S3 deals out there? Cheap? No contract?
> 
> I'm in the market!


Wish i could help you, the best would probably be to tell them whatever lappy did to get it cheaper but it would be contract route. The way i figure is I've been mostly happy with Tmobile without any insight on switching so why not get the deal on the phone as well. Friend of mine said he got one for $450.00, not sure where and probably not the most warranty safe route either. But i could ask if you'd like?

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Br1cK'd

Naters,

I really don't know man. I've lost that "I gotta upgrade now" feeling. I will most likely go SGS3, but I'm too busy to worry about much accept work and keeping my sanity lately.

Yeah, for the phones that are out there now, SGS3 would be my choice, unless something else hits the market.

Edit - However if I wasn't wanting to up my contract, then GNex. Which is a possibility for me. Damn this Gemini driven brain, I can't decide if no contract and gnex or contract and sgs3.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

If it is any consolation, I am in the same boat. I want an SGS3 but kicking down $700 is a bit hard to swallow. I'm budgeting weekly and putting money away for it for when prices drop end of the year. But the GNex looks tasty for the price.

I actually just looked at my internal and external and with the GNex, I am gonna be thin on space. Self-proclaimed media whore and the GNex's lack of external is really holding me back. I can deal without external battery, but the storage space us a hanging point.


----------



## ndwgs

jaliscojorge said:


> If it is any consolation, I am in the same boat. I want an SGS3 but kicking down $700 is a bit hard to swallow. I'm budgeting weekly and putting money away for it for when prices drop end of the year. But the GNex looks tasty for the price.
> 
> I actually just looked at my internal and external and with the GNex, I am gonna be thin on space. Self-proclaimed media whore and the GNex's lack of external is really holding me back. I can deal without external battery, but the storage space us a hanging point.


Woody, the space isn't much of a big deal for me. On an average, I get to about 10 gigs of data, and that's a lot. With the 16GB internal, I think i'll be ok.

For you math heads, that's about a little over 190 apps (games mostly) and about 500 mp3's (rest on Goo Cloud, at 2,000 more), and about 500 docs/pics in it. That's what I had on the GNex I got before I gave that baby up *snif*









So Woodster, I think I'm set with the space. Besides, like Brian said, if somethings comes along, better than S3 (like S4 or Sammy Nex Gen Nexus) then I'm still going to get that S3. It's just that I really need a beast phone crucial to my daily work. And having that INT GNex version was more than helpful to accomplish some of my dailies. Seriously, I had to change graphs, do word docs, send pdf's, send pictures, while being in Europe, last year. And it made my work simple. Who needs a laptop when you're managing a fleet? On the go is the way to.... GO.

LOL!!

yosup... I kno u gotz a comment on that, hahaha. I luhhh me dis thread!

ZEN THAT SCHWEDDY BUTTAH SLICE!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll ask him for sure ndwgs.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## eddychecker

Woody, great pic of you and your boys! While we live near Chicago, I wind up going to Miller Stadium to watch the Brewers with my son much more often.

I've been looking for a S3 too. On fleabay, the lowest I've seen is used at $450. I'd rather buy elsewhere as the fleas repackage lots of junk with little recourse. You might get a water damaged phone, stolen phone, etc. I used one last week for a couple of hours and wished it was rooted with Zen on it after 5 minutes.


----------



## ddanc1984

I was listening to Mitch Hedberg on RawDog this morning... comedic genius but you have to either have a warped sense of humor or be a stoner...lol

"I wanna hang a map of the world in my house. Then I'm gonna put pins into all the locations that I've traveled to. But first, I'm gonna have to travel to the top two corners of the map, so it won't fall down."


----------



## Woody

Looks like KChau15 got caught using ReICS ROM and distributing as her own. L1LK1LLERZ reported it. OKA1 put her on notice yesterday and now the ROM thread is missing altogether. I looked up her profile and got an error. Googled her (that is how I found out it is a her) and saw this post. This ususally happens when a user asks XDA to close their account (not when they get banned). But all her posts and threads have been either deleted or are like the above link.

Kills me is that with as many people that we have around here and there and how seemingly easy it is the get drill deep in a file and find a simple bit of code that can tip off the whole problem, that people even do it. Also think that is is funny that when Team Paxxion got nabbed for stealing ROM Control, KChau15 was leading the torches and pitchforks, who L1LK1llERZ is a member. Circle of Life, I guess.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its a dog eat dog world.

Speaking of circle of life though, I'll have Woodwina en route shortly brotha, complete with the board from Dan's that has the USB port on it. Got lunch in half an hour and the first stop will be the post office or maiboxes etc, whichever is closer to work. I'll PM you with the deets once I get back.


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> I was listening to Mitch Hedberg on RawDog this morning... comedic genius but you have to either have a warped sense of humor or be a stoner...lol
> 
> "I wanna hang a map of the world in my house. Then I'm gonna put pins into all the locations that I've traveled to. But first, I'm gonna have to travel to the top two corners of the map, so it won't fall down."


I dig on some Mitch Hedberg, RIP. He was easily one of the funniest bastards around, his stuff cracks me up, I don't care how many times I've heard it. That delivery is unmatched by anyone.


----------



## Woody

Sweet. Today is my Monday and Friday. I'm off the rest of the week for the kids' first week if school and my wife's first week without them home all day.

Had July 4th bookended and then had jury duty. Couldn't think if a better week to use those 4days.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Elvis (er, Woodwina) has left the building.

You got a PM with the deets Wood-man!


----------



## ndwgs

Who da hex is Woodwina????

LOL

Am I lostie?


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> Who da hex is Woodwina????
> 
> LOL
> 
> Am I lostie?


Woody's revived vibe.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Aaahh...

Thank you Mista Jones 

So ppeeeps,

Which of these would you choose?

S3 TMO
S3 AT&T
G Nexcilicious?


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Aaahh...
> 
> Thank you Mista Jones
> 
> So ppeeeps,
> 
> Which of these would you choose?
> 
> S3 TMO
> S3 AT&T
> G Nexcilicious?


Easy for me SG3 Tmo


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Easy for me SG3 Tmo


+1, and i haven't forgotten to ask my friend incase your wondering ndwgs.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## ddanc1984

ndwgs said:


> Aaahh...
> 
> Thank you Mista Jones
> 
> So ppeeeps,
> 
> Which of these would you choose?
> 
> S3 TMO
> S3 AT&T
> G Nexcilicious?


TMO S3 unless they come out with a new GNex with SD support. Then I'd have to make a decision. Would prolly still lean to S3 but wouldn't be as clear cut as it is now

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> TMO S3 unless they come out with a new GNex with SD support. Then I'd have to make a decision. Would prolly still lean to S3 but wouldn't be as clear cut as it is now
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


If they did release a new GNex, no questions about its validity. Hands down NEX is my choice. Rumor has it that the new Nex will support SD

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Hmm.. even with no LTE support?


As it stands now my susie outperformed my buddys verizon s3. I dont know tmos plans concerning LTE, but for me it's a non-factor
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

The way I've heard it and the way i understand is that nexus devices will never support ext sd as a standard for nexus devices ,has something to do with mtp performance i recall having read about this in an interview ill have to see if i can find it again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... I dont know tmos plans concerning LTE, but for me it's a non-factor


AFAIK, Tmo is building their LTE network now. I read somewhere LTE would be rolled out next year over the 1700/2100 MHz AWS spectrum, and HSPA+ would move from AWS to 1900 MHz.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Thank you Mista Jones  ...


Lol. That Amy Winehouse song (Me & Mr. Jones) immediately came to mind. Then I saw "jones" in DrJ's user name. 

"What kind of f#ckery is this ..."


----------



## drjjones426

yosup said:


> Lol. That Amy Winehouse song (Me & Mr. Jones) immediately came to mind. Then I saw "jones" in DrJ's user name.
> 
> "What kind of f#ckery is this ..."


Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

What version of Superuser is everyone running? I hadn't updated yet via Google Play (after reading the comments of people losing root and other odd issues).

I had that crack-flashing itch again and decided to give Helly Bean another test drive. Since the phone was wiped, I flashed Superuser v3.2 for kicks. Also flashed the 3.1.1 binaries. Booted the rom and got the Superuser prompts as usual. But they kept re-appearing (even with "remember" checkmarked) while in a rooted app. So I went back and downgraded to v3.1.3. After booting up, Superuser simply crashed. Couldn't launch at all. Lol.

Ended up having WiFi issues on HB anyways, so it was back to ICZen & subZero (as expected). I suppose I could've gone back to see if it was the binaries causing the crashes. Didn't want to mess with Superuser no-mo, so I'm rockin' the stock v3.0.7-efghi and 3.0.3.2-efghi binaries again.

For those brave enough, the "older versions" link lists all the current (& beta) versions to download (inc. binaries):
http://androidsu.com/superuser/


----------



## ddanc1984

Let the pissing on each others shoes begin....lol

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-sleeping-giant-may-have-awoken/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+xda-developers%2FShsH+%28xda-developers%29&utm_content=FaceBook

Should be interesting outcome. However what I really want to know is when Sammy/TMO is going to drop the price on the S3 or offer the 32GB version through resellers like WireFly, Walmart or Frys? LOL


----------



## Mostdef69

Hello guys.Finally settle down today. I've been busy moving house across state into a new home. Lost 25 lbs in 2 week moving boxes around! Home sweet home.


----------



## ecsnead69

From your pic, I can see where the extra 25 pounds went!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

This looks,too good to be true.
http://www.amazon.co...=A1WVQV2WJSFP8G

The used/like new,Samsung Galaxy S III / S3 Unlocked GSM Smart Phone (Pebble Blue)
for $280.00 has been removed,since I posted this.
I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## ndwgs

Guys...

Remember we were just talking about the Nexus being MicroSD shy? And that Shredd did say that it is due to speed problems? He's right...but. (cue: song Adele, Rumor Has It):

Nexus "Superior" (code name) is dubbed to release a micro sd slot. That's right... (just a fracken rumor, DON't HaTErize Meeh!)

http://www.androidcentral.com/could-samsungs-gt-i9260-superior-be-spec-bumped-galaxy-nexus-2012

READ ON, peeps!

PROJECT SUPERIOR SCHWEDDY NUTTAH BUTTAHHH!!!


----------



## xriderx66

Am I the only one that didn't know of this?!





DL links in Description - Also a Q:
What size is our screen options are
240
320
480
540
720
800

Edit:
Just tried putting 720 inside data/local and system/media
Now not only is my screen just black after the kernel splash screen - it says black even after phone boots up
I can feel vibrations from the lockscreen and from homescreen, but my screen is just black..
derp

Edit2: Had to completely wipe and reflash to get phone to work again. I hate myself.


----------



## Woody

So my oldest started school today and my youngest starts tomorrow, wifey is sick. Thought, hey this is perfect time to watch a movie and be able to hear it all the way through (those with kids will know exact what I am talking about, as well as the last full movie they saw with no interruptions).

Now I've read all 3 books and liked them alot. I watched The Hunger Games. 2nd worst movie I have ever seen. Only to be topped by LOTR1 (which I actually walked out on). Hopefully Catching Fire and Mockingjay will be better like the rest if LOTR were. I am willing to sell my copy of HG if anyone wants it.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Hello guys.Finally settle down today. I've been busy moving house across state into a new home. Lost 25 lbs in 2 week moving boxes around! Home sweet home.


Welcome back Mang


----------



## ndwgs

xriderx66 said:


> So my oldest started school today and my youngest starts tomorrow, wifey is sick. Thought, hey this is perfect time to watch a movie and be able to hear it all the way through (those with kids will know exact what I am talking about, as well as the last full movie they saw with no interruptions).
> 
> Now I've read all 3 books and liked them alot. I watched The Hunger Games. 2nd worst movie I have ever seen. Only to be topped by LOTR1 (which I actually walked out on). Hopefully Catching Fire and Mockingjay will be better like the rest if LOTR were. I am willing to sell my copy of HG if anyone wants it.


Woodster, you don't like LOTR? Movie, am i correct?


----------



## dougfresh

Hey ya'll!!!! I thought it would be a jellybean party by now! Just popping in to see what's crack-a-lackin' lol. There's tons of bitches and bananas over here!!! I'll catch up later...


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> Hey ya'll!!!! I thought it would be a jellybean party by now! Just popping in to see what's crack-a-lackin' lol. There's tons of bitches and bananas over here!!! I'll catch up later...


Missing you buddy. Have one for the Zen Crew.


----------



## xriderx66

http://phandroid.com/2012/08/23/mark-zuckerberg-reportedly-forcing-facebooks-android-team-to-use-app-and-see-how-bad-it-is/

about time


----------



## shreddintyres

xriderx66 said:


> http://phandroid.com...-how-bad-it-is/
> 
> about time


I stopped using the fb app and resorted to just using either the mobile site or the regular site on my phone/tablet, so much smoother and better experience than any of the apps ive tried.


----------



## Woody

xriderx66 said:


> http://phandroid.com...-how-bad-it-is/
> 
> about time


Hey, what is that phone in that article? I could pick hotel room locks with that thing and then watch Skin-amax on it once in the room. It looks really sweet. Whatever it is, it has to be European. The login looks to be of a french dialect of some sort.

Hey Shred, I thought you weren't going to root your tablet. Flash bug get to you? See in your sign AOKP M6.1. You should be getting a JB OTA pretty soon, so you AOKP and Team EOS solid JB builds should be right around the corner. Hope classes are going well. Stay thirsty, my friend.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Hey, what is that phone in that article? I could pick hotel room locks with that thing and then watch Skin-amax on it once in the room. It looks really sweet. Whatever it is, it has to be European. The login looks to be of a french dialect of some sort.
> 
> Hey Shred, I thought you weren't going to root your tablet. Flash bug get to you? See in your sign AOKP M6.1. You should be getting a JB OTA pretty soon, so you AOKP and Team EOS solid JB builds should be right around the corner. Hope classes are going well. Stay thirsty, my friend.


According to the comments someone asked the same and Chris (the author) said he just got a concept phone from the rumors back about the HTC facebook phone


----------



## shreddintyres

Woodrube said:


> Hey, what is that phone in that article? I could pick hotel room locks with that thing and then watch Skin-amax on it once in the room. It looks really sweet. Whatever it is, it has to be European. The login looks to be of a french dialect of some sort.
> 
> Hey Shred, I thought you weren't going to root your tablet. Flash bug get to you? See in your sign AOKP M6.1. You should be getting a JB OTA pretty soon, so you AOKP and Team EOS solid JB builds should be right around the corner. Hope classes are going well. Stay thirsty, my friend.


Actually i got tired of the shoddy ASUS firmware im actually currently running the BAKED JB rom and im loving it i just havent gotten around to updating my sig. So far the custom builds are lightyears different in terms of speed and what not.


----------



## xriderx66

Apple won the court ruling. Gets about 1 billion in damages. Samsung patents were found invalid so it doesn't even matter.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Apple won the court ruling. Gets about 1 billion in damages. Samsung patents were found invalid so it doesn't even matter.


An iJury of 9 (most likely all iSheep) didn't find a single infringement on the part of Apple? A verdict for a landmark IP / patent case ... in 3 days? What a load of crap!!









The writing was on the wall (that Samsung was screwed) once that 132-page internal Samsung document ( Relative Evaluation Report on S1, iPhone ) was thrown into the fire ... but this is ridiculous. Now these iPunks posture themselves to go after HTC, LG, and whoever else they want to bitch slap. God, I just freaking hate this iCrap. So fricken tired of i-anything. I seriously hope Google / Moto has some serious IP firepower in their patent portfolio. Android needs a serious win here.

So, let's recap ...

* Apple owes Samsung = *$0*.
* Samsung owes Apple = *$1,049,343,540* (originally *$1,051,855,000*).

A good read on the details of the patent infringement:
Apple vs. Samsung: the gory details
For patent '381, which describes the *bouncy "rubber band" effect* that occurs when *scrolling *on Apple devices

For patent '163, which describes both *double-tap zooming* and *centering* technology on Apple devices

For patent '915, which describes technology for *pinch-to-zoom *capabilities and *one-fingered scrolling *on Apple devices

For patent '677, a design patent that describes trade dress registration on the *front of the iPhone*

For patent '087, a design patent that describes trade dress registration of the *back of the iPhone*

For patent '305, a design patent that describes trade dress registration for the iPhone's* home screen and icons*


----------



## xriderx66

Honestly, this is bullshit.
Things like this should NOT be patentable. I don't blame Apple for patenting all of this. I blame the guys who ALLOW these kinds of patents to be valid.
This is also a REALLY good video from TED





Around the end after going through with the music remix stuff, it gets to the Apple part. Really interesting.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... There's tons of bitches and bananas over here!!! ...


Hope you're knee deep in 'em (or other body parts for y'all creative minds out there). YO, d'fresh. Hope the vacation is doing the mind & body well, my friend.









As for JB, sheit, we can't get dis pahty stahted until da'freshness is back in the mix. Until then, we're all just taking care of life bid'ness. I'm sure in time, B will flip that "Open For Business" sign back on once the Zen Jelly chuck wagon gets a rollin'.

Stay safe (wrap your banana) and see you soon, homie.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... I watched The Hunger Games. 2nd worst movie I have ever seen ...


What were the discrepancies between the book vs. HollyWeird? I never read the book (so 'scuse my ignunse).

I almost walked out on LOTR1 ... but it was because I had to take a monster Kraken piss!! Hadn't had to hold something that fierce (in front of the silver screen) since watching Titanic. Btw, what didn't sit right with the Woodman during the LOTR1 screening? (_Enquiring Minds _wanna know)


----------



## ddanc1984

Has anyone else noticed runaway Android System CPU usage? I'm using OS Monitor and usually the system runs very low CPU percentage jumping to up to 50% after wake, but then settles down to <20% and sometimes <10% after a few seconds. I haven't pinned down to any specific app but something triggers Android System to begin running very high CPU pushing total CPU use to almost 100%. I can reboot to clear it but it always eventually comes back. Battery drain increases when it happens for obvious reasons. Using CPU Spy it looks like the phone still sleeps but it looks like it's either sleeping or running full speed. I did have Live OC set to 105 but I just backed that off to see if it may be the culprit. I'm going to reboot to clear and restore Better Battery Stats and see if that give me any indication of what specific piece of Android System is potentially acting up. I've looked at a couple of logcats both when running normally and when Android System is racing and I don't see anything that jumps out at me....albeit I'm not a pro when looking at logcats. Just curious if anyone else had noticed it or used OS Monitor or similar on a regular basis.

I have noticed something that's sort of odd. Once this occurs I reboot, I usually get an App Update notification (GPlay). May be something, may be nothing.

Using Zen 1.8.5 SZ 1.6 of course.....lol


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> An iJury of 9 (most likely all iSheep) didn't find a single infringement on the part of Apple? A verdict for a landmark IP / patent case ... in 3 days? What a load of crap!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The writing was on the wall (that Samsung was screwed) once that 132-page internal Samsung document ( Relative Evaluation Report on S1, iPhone ) was thrown into the fire ... but this is ridiculous. Now these iPunks posture themselves to go after HTC, LG, and whoever else they want to bitch slap. God, I just freaking hate this iCrap. So fricken tired of i-anything. I seriously hope Google / Moto has some serious IP firepower in their patent portfolio. Android needs a serious win here.


I hope Google grinds their ass into dog meat. Would serve them their come-uppance. I agree with X that Apple is just exercising the law but the real people at fault are the legal jerkoffs that allow these things to be patented in the first place.


----------



## drjjones426

::tumbleweed::

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

School starts in 3 hours and I can't fall asleep... I hate my brain

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddychecker

X, it happens. Next time, think Zen thoughts, quiet peaceful things. Mountian tops, waterfalls. Don't think about your commute or classes, or even the hot chick you try to, but never succeed, sitting next to in class. Sleep will come when you drown out the noise with Zen thoughts.


----------



## dougfresh

The next Galaxy phone is going to be in a round form if Apple doesn't patent it first.. #facepalm&%$


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> The next Galaxy phone is going to be in a round form if Apple doesn't patent it first.. #facepalm&%$


DOUG! How's it going man? It's been a while.


----------



## dougfresh

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> DOUG! How's it going man? It's been a while.


Wuzzz Zzaaapp Brotha!! I was in your neck of the woods this past weekend and brought with me some mo-fugger named Isaac!! Just got back into Tampa and he's still following me.lol!! Missed my little chats with my Zen Nation and I cannot stop scratching my nuts since I got back to the States hihi! Maybe I should go see a doctor


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Hope you're knee deep in 'em (or other body parts for y'all creative minds out there). YO, d'fresh. Hope the vacation is doing the mind & body well, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for JB, sheit, we can't get dis pahty stahted until da'freshness is back in the mix. Until then, we're all just taking care of life bid'ness. I'm sure in time, B will flip that "Open For Business" sign back on once the Zen Jelly chuck wagon gets a rollin'.
> 
> Stay safe (wrap your banana) and see you soon, homie.


My Man!!! Que Pasa!! Everything was spectacular , went to mouth's of volcano's, tropical beaches next to rainforests, man it was good shizzles . Reality has set back in and gots to go back to the fast-life drama of paying debts, stress, etc


----------



## Woody

Welcome back Douglas. We've missed you around here. Been too quite, if you know what I mean. Sounds like you had a great trip. Always sucks to come back to the grind, but has to be done (well not always, I guess).


----------



## dougfresh

Woody, did B fix your issues????


----------



## Woody

Nah. Not for lack of effort though. He got a buddy to scope it for him and it looks like there is some USB damage. But he did confirm that I was not crazy with the wrong drivers and cords and such. I am going to leave that thread open though, in case anyone ever needs those drivers. There are a whole bunch of new users in the past few weeks. Losing some OG's too, though.

PM incoming btw


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Wuzzz Zzaaapp Brotha!! I cannot stop scratching my nuts since I got back to the States hihi! Maybe I should go see a doctor


Rub some kerosene on 'em brotha.....welcum(pun) back

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Rub some kerosene on 'em brotha.....welcum(pun) back
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


THIS!! Made me laugh totally!! Thanks LappyFresh... If Bricks doesn't kang something soon, I'm gonna blast ............DOUGIE BEAN v182.544.8888888 dot One! It's a bit of HB and Team Pa××ions U-suckia! Paid apps galore and mad lag!!! Lol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> THIS!! Made me laugh totally!! Thanks LappyFresh... If Bricks doesn't kang something soon, I'm gonna blast ............DOUGIE BEAN v182.544.8888888 dot One! It's a bit of HB and Team Pa××ions U-suckia! Paid apps galore and mad lag!!! Lol


Cant wait to brick my vibe:lol:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

eddychecker said:


> X, it happens. Next time, think Zen thoughts, quiet peaceful things. Mountian tops, waterfalls. Don't think about your commute or classes, or even the hot chick you try to, but never succeed, sitting next to in class. Sleep will come when you drown out the noise with Zen thoughts.


Why must everyone pick on me!?!? 
Let's start a new thing and talk about... N00b its his turn 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> THIS!! Made me laugh totally!! Thanks LappyFresh... If Bricks doesn't kang something soon, I'm gonna blast ............DOUGIE BEAN v182.544.8888888 dot One! It's a bit of HB and Team Pa××ions U-suckia! Paid apps galore and mad lag!!! Lol


Welcome back bud, sorry that reality still sucks, we tried to prep it for your return, not enough girls in bikinis though.

Now I'll make you a deal, you figure out how to clone me, and we'll have a kang for you within 24 hours. Over the last three weeks, I got a promotion at work to Lead IT, which came with more money, and a shit load more responsibility on top of my normal workload. Ugh, its all I can do to keep up and learn to manage all the new things thrown at me daily, I'm getting home lately and the last thing I wanna do is turn on my pc.

On a good note, got approved for a cc, haven't carried one of those for a good five years or so, partly by choice and partly cause they wouldn't give me one. This magical piece of plastic courtesy of CapOne already has a purpose, and that will be a new PC or laptop, which I have already been scouting. Got my eye on a refurb or "outlet new" dell xps from the dell outlet. 3rd gen i7, 8gb ram, 1TB drive, and I may get an ssd for the Linux OS just for building android, and use the sata for Windoze. I know I know, a new phone should be my first purchase, but I'd rather do my early source builds with a device I know inside and out, than something new and mysterious.

The days of my kanging may be coming to a close, but can you say, source build in the future?

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Welcome back bud, sorry that reality still sucks, we tried to prep it for your return, not enough girls in bikinis though.
> 
> Now I'll make you a deal, you figure out how to clone me, and we'll have a kang for you within 24 hours. Over the last three weeks, I got a promotion at work to Lead IT, which came with more money, and a shit load more responsibility on top of my normal workload.
> 
> On a good note, got approved for a cc, haven't carried one of those for a good five years or so, partly by choice and partly cause they wouldn't give me one. This magical piece of plastic courtesy of CapOne already has a purpose, and that will be a new PC or laptop,
> 
> The days of my kanging may be coming to a close, but can you say, source build in the future?
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Congrats on the promotion....and as for the rest of your news..Woooohoooo
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Sweet Br1cKd! Congratulations on the move up man  . Screw it B just forget about a pc and get yourself some gold teeth bro lol.CASH MONEY PLAYA!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Welcome back doug' and congrats B'. Now who is going to follow X's request?

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Welcome back doug' and congrats B'. Now who is going to follow X's request?
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


Ohhh X wants noob to take some punches. Don't know if noob is a good target. Let's have a ceasefire on xrider fo awhile. ( well dfresh may get a pass since he's been on vacation and probably has a months worth of material for X)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

DID SOMEONE SAY BASH XRIDER?????? Hmmmmmm.... I would never ever ! *COUGH*


----------



## amandadam

X,thanks for the TED vid.
Spot on.


----------



## ndwgs

A your adorable

B your so bootiful

C your so Cun7iful of life!

D your so Do-able

E your so Eatable

F, I'd love to just Fill you up...

Doug, I made that song up for ya! Well, more along the lines of "I'm-so-jealous-i-wish-i-was-the-banana-that-filled-up-the-Brazillian-Waxed-little-pretties" guy.









As Lappy said, Wel(cum) *pun* back, dude!


----------



## ndwgs

Peeps,

What would you pick...

GNex or S3? Ok, i know it sounds like (i know this already, damnit!!)

Here's the kicker:

If GNex, INT version or US version? Difference? US Version does Googly Wallet. That's it. (Got to use it and it's neat)

If S3, GSM version or CDMA Version?

If S3 GSM Version... AT&T or TMo?

If S3 CDMA Version.... Sprint or Verizon?

Questions, questions. Your input would steer my queeery into what would compliment my line up of phones by XMas  LOLOL


----------



## shreddintyres

If you get a gnex just order the one from the play store has Google wallet and otherwise is exactly the same as international I use the play store nexus my self

If getting s3 depends on which dev you want to follow, I'd personally get either the tmobile or International edition

Either way you will be happy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## eddychecker

xriderx66 said:


> Why must everyone pick on me!?!?
> Let's start a new thing and talk about... N00b its his turn
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Hey X,
I wasn't picking on you, well maybe a little,







but I was serious about being stressed and not sleeping. Use the Zen, X. Let go X. Trust me.


----------



## Woody

I didn't think it sounded like Eddy was ganging up on you either. It's just that it was the first day of school and you seemed too stressed over it.

Btw, how was the first day of school? Did you wear your new school clothes?

You and N00B are like all our little brothers. No disrepect intended for age group. Just we are mostly older and like I said, it's like you are our little bros. We'll haze you a bit, but we will always have your back too.

Edit: Doug, did you get my PM yesterday?


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> I didn't think it sounded like Eddy was ganging up on you either. It's just that it was the first day of school and you seemed too stressed over it
> 
> You and N00B are like all our little brothers. No disrepect intended for age group. Just we are mostly older and like I said, it's like you are our little bros. We'll haze you a bit, but we will always have your back too.


Zen brothers 4 life X, if any of your Proffs shaft you on a grade..holla at lappy. I know people...jus sayin

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube, I replied back but I did it through gmail.. I realized I had to reply here instead. Nah,my first vibrant I hard bricked it again doing the same thing I did the first hard brick so I put it up on eBay and sold it ($83 lol). Let me know if you need me to do anything.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Hey Woodie.

Another one on the PooP side got hit with the EU Bug and got out of it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746579&page=46
Post #459


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Welcome Back Doogie.

Hope your Trip was very very, very, very, very, very very,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Restful.


----------



## Woody

Big Dog KMc said:


> Hey Woodie.
> 
> Another one on the PooP side got hit with the EU Bug and got out of it.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...1746579&page=46
> Post #459


Got it. Seems complete and total blind luck as he restored an ICS nandroid from JB ROM to get out of it. Only difference is that I saw he had SZ on his ICS recovery. Thanks for the tip though and I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## Woody

As if it already wasn't hard enough to decide, they go and do this.
4 new colors for S3


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> As if it already wasn't hard enough to decide, they go and do this.
> 4 new colors for S3


This would be My first choice as I am sick of Dark, Black, Shinny phones.









This would be my Second choice for the same reasons.


----------



## shreddintyres

I wish some one would make a matte black soft touch metal phone, personally im partial towards black phones but im getting tired of the gloss everyone insists on putting on everything from LCD computer screens to the dashboards of some cars, to phones.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Big Dog KMc said:


> This would be My first choice as I am sick of Dark, Black, Shinny phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be my Second choice for the same reasons.


On the contrary, I love a nice sleek black phone. So that'll probably be my first choice... Although that brushed steel/chrome color looks pretty sweet too. Argggg! Such tough decisions! Why Samsung? Why?!


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> On the contrary, I love a nice sleek black phone. So that'll probably be my first choice... Although that brushed steel/chrome color looks pretty sweet too. Argggg! Such tough decisions! Why Samsung? Why?!


Yeah.. tell me about it.
The black one looks amazing and almost every one of my phones have been black because I just like it like that, but that grey-chrome color just looks even better.
Too many choices!!!!!!

Edit: screw school


----------



## Woody

xriderx66 said:


> Edit: screw school


Don't ever quit but...







Just sayin'


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Don't ever quit but...
> View attachment 31326
> 
> Just sayin'


Dam!

So thats what I did wrong.

32 years ago.

If i only quit then I could have been a multi-frigin-billionare!?!?!?


----------



## Big Dog KMc

wow.

Rootz web and rootz app just hiccuped on me.

I needed to restore the app from a titanium backup (forgot my password).

Edit:
Tapatalk App that is.


----------



## lapdog01

Random Rant: My Job is a nest of Idiots. I work in a den of clownbaggery, with 60% of my co-workers being lazy, uninterested, or just a step above baby monkeys. My Boss needs to shave his [email protected]# and learn to walk on his hands to even have the appearance of a decision maker. And I am working 12 hour days STILL.

Thank you for viewing this rant, I still get paid pretty well, so I should shutup...just needed to vent.

My name is Lappy, and I approve this message.

Is clownbaggery a word?????


----------



## Woody

No worries Lappy. Rant on.

Random upload to test something with Tapatalk charging now to upload pix.








Tomorrow I'm going to check my pre-paid card attached to my market and see if they are charging it. Not sure if per picture or not but I did read something about $1.99 for unlimited. If that is the case, goodbye Tapatalk app and RW app blows. I was updating some apps and read the reviews on the market about this. Might want to check yours out fellas.


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Don't ever quit but...
> View attachment 31326
> 
> Just sayin'


and let's look at the millions who work at McDonalds because of this. 
Gotta get my burger from someone right?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> No worries Lappy. Rant on.
> 
> Random upload to test something with Tapatalk charging now to upload pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to check my pre-paid card attached to my market and see if they are charging it. Not sure if per picture or not but I did read something about $1.99 for unlimited. If that is the case, goodbye Tapatalk app and RW app blows. I was updating some apps and read the reviews on the market about this. Might want to check yours out fellas.


I'll have to check mine. Damn RW App (in other words, TAPASH*T)


----------



## jaliscojorge

Vent all you want lappy. This thread with the people in it is a good place for it. 
Speaking of venting, they hired a total retard at work that tried throwing me under the bus yesterday:angry: lucky for me the super and all my co-workers know me better than what he expected to have them believe and they were all on my side. They even hinted at giving him a good ass whooping but didn't get that far.

@ndwgs, i asked my buddy where he got his S3 and it was a craigslister so no set spot to pick one up for his price.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Raykovitz

For those looking for a good deal on an SIII. If you don't mind contracts.. You need to call customer service and ask to talk to the loyalty dept. See what kind of deal they can give you, That's where I got mine. The upgrade price was 179 but they gave me discount of a 100.( so thats only about 80 bones) and they hooked my wife up with an SII on the buy one get one free deal














.


----------



## Woody

Ok, I checked my pre-paid card that is attached to my Play acount and it has not been charged the extra from Tapatalk. I'll look more into it today and post here what I find. Seems like it is once you over the "quota" of Tapatalk Hosted images, you'll get the request for more $. Think you can work around it by not hosting on the Tapatalk servers and just use attachments.

Here are a few links but they are older. The comments on the market are within the past few days.

Tapatalk forum thread
Link 2
Link 3


----------



## ddanc1984

WB Dougie! Hope you had a good time, got your fill or filled them up or whatevah....lol


----------



## ddanc1984

> On a good note, got approved for a cc, haven't carried one of those for a good five years or so, partly by choice and partly cause they wouldn't give me one. This magical piece of plastic courtesy of CapOne already has a purpose, and that will be a new PC or laptop, which I have already been scouting. Got my eye on a refurb or "outlet new" dell xps from the dell outlet. 3rd gen i7, 8gb ram, 1TB drive, and I may get an ssd for the Linux OS just for building android, and use the sata for Windoze. I know I know, a new phone should be my first purchase, but I'd rather do my early source builds with a device I know inside and out, than something new and mysterious.
> 
> The days of my kanging may be coming to a close, but can you say, source build in the future?
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Nice B and congrats on the promotion. But now you're teasing us saying your getting a new machine. LOL. The crackflasher in all of ZenNation is getting the DTs after that comment. FWIW, I've got my last two machines from Dell Outlet and only had one issue with a disk in the lappy after the first year but I had it under maintenance and they sent me a replacement no issue. Reinstalling everything is a PITA but hey....at least it wasn't any more $$$$.


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> Nice B and congrats on the promotion. But now you're teasing us saying your getting a new machine. LOL. The crackflasher in all of ZenNation is getting the DTs after that comment. FWIW, I've got my last two machines from Dell Outlet and only had one issue with a disk in the lappy after the first year but I had it under maintenance and they sent me a replacement no issue. Reinstalling everything is a PITA but hey....at least it wasn't any more $$$$.


We use the Dell Outlet a lot at work, but we are also a Dell reseller, so I am looking into that area as well. Got a liine on a Quad Core AMD, 8GB ram, 320 gb drive, for about $500. Only problem is, its a 15.6 inch screen, and I am looking for a 17in plus. The hunt continues.


----------



## Woody

Raykovitz said:


> ...and they hooked my wife up with an SII on the buy one get one free deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am listening to the Yankees trail the Blue Jays and literally just heard a TMo commercial promoting this very thing "for a limited time". Buy 1 SGS3 or Galaxy Tablet and get a second phone for free. Unfortunately it isn't BOGO on SGS3, it's Buy SGS3 and get SGS2 for free.

But as I said, this was WCBS in New York, but I think TMo's promos are nationwide and not region specific (except maybe places like Hawaii....Hmm, anyone heard from MP lately?).


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> I am listening to the Yankees trail the Blue Jays and literally just heard a TMo commercial promoting this very thing "for a limited time". Buy 1 SGS3 or Galaxy Tablet and get a second phone for free. Unfortunately it isn't BOGO on SGS3, it's Buy SGS3 and get SGS2 for free.
> 
> But as I said, this was WCBS in New York, but I think TMo's promos are nationwide and not region specific (except maybe places like Hawaii....Hmm, anyone heard from MP lately?).


I'm sure this is a nation wide back to school promo.. I would have liked to get Her an sIII to but that is the only phone that's excluded..


----------



## xriderx66

http://en.paperblog.com/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins-294795/

read that and LOL


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> We use the Dell Outlet a lot at work, but we are also a Dell reseller, so I am looking into that area as well. Got a liine on a Quad Core AMD, 8GB ram, 320 gb drive, for about $500. Only problem is, its a 15.6 inch screen, and I am looking for a 17in plus. The hunt continues.


Yeah I got a quad AMD but it had 4GB ram which I summarily updated to 8GB for like $40 from Newegg. It had a 600GB hdd and I added another 1TB drive from Newegg when they had them on sale. All in all I was in for about $650. I got lucky and had a leftover screen to use and then a friend of mine works for a hospital and they were replacing a bunch of monitors so he snagged me a decent 24" widescreen for 0$. Can't beat that price...lol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... I cannot stop scratching my nuts since I got back to the States hihi! Maybe I should go see a doctor


Tuff Actin Tinactin!! BOOM!! Maybe Gold Bond? I'm just running through the tv commercial carousel in my head. Hopefully you get it figured out. If not, enjoy the momentary "relief" ... followed by that disconcerting "burn." Not so ghouda.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Zen brothers 4 life X, if any of your Proffs shaft you on a grade..holla at lappy. I know people...jus sayin


X ... if you ever do get into trouble, just watch that movie "Gangs Of New York." That's the Zen Crue in full effect wielding rusty butcher cleavers and chained spiked balls. Old worn leather clothing, overgrown facial hair, and haven't-showered-for-days "funk" optional.









No one messes with Zen Nation. We protect our own.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... I got lucky and had a leftover screen to use and then a friend of mine works for a hospital and they were replacing a bunch of monitors so he snagged me a decent 24" widescreen for 0$. Can't beat that price...lol


24" widescreen is very nice (and unreal for no cash outlay)!! I went from an extremely ancient 17" CRT monitor to a 23" LCD widescreen ... and damn if there ain't a day I don't thank (and scratch) my Schweddy Nutz for making the jump. There's no way I can go back to a std A/R monitor. Plus, the "fuzzy" text from the CRT probably ruined my eyes.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Gotta agree with lapdawggie. N00B is not an appropriate target. Too much of a gentleman (and a throwback "old soul" trapped in that young body). The guy who starts dishing out the shizz would end up looking like a dufus. Diminishing returns straight out of the gate if you play that game.
> 
> Nice thought, X, but maybe recruit that dude "chui" ... then, it'd be one massive S&M free-for-all in here.
> 
> No doubt X and N00B are like the young siblings in the clan. As in real life large families, the youngsters get picked on from time to time. But, you should feel empowered knowing you've got a large clan of Zen Big Brothers who'll always have your back. The X-hazing sometimes borders on laughter generating X'stacy, but it's only 'cuz we wanna get a rise outta ya. Besides, you're always man enough to take it (and we know this), and you don't back down (as lappy pointed out many moons ago). Respect, lil bruh. X, we luh u, mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X ... if you ever do get into trouble, just watch that movie "Gangs Of New York." That's the Zen Crue in full effect wielding rusty butcher cleavers and chained spiked balls. Old worn leather clothing, overgrown facial hair, and haven't-showered-for-days "funk" optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one messes with Zen Nation. We protect our own.


Hell yeah! Btw I'm not mad at anyone, just curious as to why I am the most picked on...







but I understand it's all fun. After all every group needs that one sexy guy, right?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> and let's look at the millions who work at McDonalds because of this.
> Gotta get my burger from someone right?


You don't wanna offend the guy making your burger, dude. A disgruntled fast food worker adding "ingredients" to my food is not a pleasant thought. I don't ever wanna have to ask "so, what exactly is in this Special Sauce?"


----------



## yosup

Everyone loves to hate on Chael Sonnen ... but, c'mon, you gotta chuckle at this:
'The Jon Jones' a menu item at UFC star Sonnen's pizza joint


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> Hell yeah! Btw I'm not mad at anyone, just curious as to why I am the most picked on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I understand it's all fun. After all every group needs that one sexy guy, right?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

X, are you still running HellyBean?

I noticed TF put this little nugget at the top of his OP:


TFordham;29688569 said:


> * Please note!* Due to certain issues, as of 08/26 I have moved on to the official CM10. If time permits, I'll update this OP, but not making promises ...


If he's "moved on," why don't they close that thread and DT start a proper one (with him as the OP)? No comprende.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup
Good to see the resident king of the massive posts has returned.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> X, are you still running HellyBean?
> 
> I noticed TF put this little nugget at the top of his OP:
> 
> If he's "moved on," why don't they close that thread and DT start a proper one (with him as the OP)? No comprende.


Haha. That is effen high-larry-us. Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## dougfresh

TF is a little bitch anyways! Lol Always has his panties in a bunch


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> TF is a little bitch anyways! Lol Always has his panties in a bunch


Lol ... now that's the flava that's been missing in these parts. Good to have you back bro.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hahaha! My wonderful smarter than everyone piece of s**t boss almost hung himself today. He smashed someone's garage door in and tried to hide it. Unlucky for him everyone on the crew saw him do it. So my foreman made sure the higher ups knew it had happened which was only the right thing to do concerning the home owner. All i can saw is the higher ups were not very happy with him and he just waddled around with his head down for the rest of the day. Awesome stuff.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Lol ... now that's the flava that's been missing in these parts. Good to have you back bro.


No Sh!t man. Someone the other day typed :tumbleweed: and it made me both smile because it was a funny post but was a bit sad too. That is over now though.







and I am all smiles.


----------



## dougfresh

Come on guys!!! I was only gone 21 days lolol... I'm extremely flattered (no ****) . Ok, who else shall I rip?? Hey Woods, you're on Cincinnati Bell right? Isn't that at&t? If so , you don't get 3g service?


----------



## Woody

Nah, CBW uses same towers as TMo. Heck, when I got my Vibe from CBW, I scratched off the Bell sticker with my finger nail to reveal the TMo logo. Shady bastards. They even offered the 4g Sensation like it was their product. $ is better with CBW but phone selection is about 6mos to a year behind TMo.


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> Hell yeah! Btw I'm not mad at anyone, just curious as to why I am the most picked on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I understand it's all fun. After all every group needs that one sexy guy, right?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Some people have friends who will keep you out of trouble. In the ZenNation, we are the type of friends that walk next to you carrying a Louisville Slugger sayin, "Somebody's gonna getttt itttttt! Somebody's gonna getttt itttt!"


----------



## ndwgs

xriderx66 said:


> Nate you officially broke the record for the longggest post in RW! Hihi! I swiped up like 14 times lol to get to the end


No sh!t man. Even on my work computer I had to scroll about 5 times to read that whole thing. Guess Nate had some things to say.
[/quote]


----------



## dougfresh

Welcome to the *NO **** SWEDDY BALZ NO MORE DATADATA WTF LOUNGE * approved by NDWGS! Waz zup wit my boy!!!! Keep yo money and skip the G3 and get that G Note 2 , Exynos Quads, 2 GB RAM..WHAT!! 5.5 inch to keep yo girl happy!!!


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... YES ****! Damn douggieeee. I'm flattered that you're flattered and that flattery gets me schweddy in mah nutzzzzz!!!!
> Ok, serious. NOHOMO.
> I approve this message. Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ARF ARF.... X gonna give it to ya...
> Zen's gonna give it to ya...
> WAAAAATTTT, ARRGGGGGHHH ARF ARF!!!


Zen Gangsta poetry. Fly like a butterfly. Sting like a bee.
Flow like a down ass Nate Dawg, homie. Hellz yeah!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Welcome to the *NO **** SWEDDY BALZ NO MORE DATADATA WTF LOUNGE * approved by NDWGS! Waz zup wit my boy!!!! ...


Damn, I luh-me-sum-uh-dis Zen Lounge, mang!! d'fresh & Nate Dawg in full effect. Now, we just need SugarShaneTibbsMan to give us a shout out ... FOXTROT ALPHA!!









"Damn, it feels good to be a (Zen) Gangsta" ~ from the movie Office Space

( as for datadata being kicked to the curb ... no clue, homie. Looks like DT's tweaking some shizz and moving cache & dalvik to data. You test out the latest HB builds? Noticed your post about the WiFi issue, which I experienced with 0817. Haven't flashed my bacon since then. Back with the B&MP solid rockstar duo. )


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... No Sh!t man. Someone the other day typed :tumbleweed: and it made me both smile because it was a funny post but was a bit sad too. That is over now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am all smiles.


"MostDef" ... the activity sort of came in waves, but we seemed to hit lulls in stretches. Wasn't quite time to cue the Western movie soundtrack and howling ghost town sound effects. Tumbleweeds can't hold the Zen Crue down for too long, right? Whether we're posting, lurking, liking, or just a quicky peeking ... we've got too much of a solid crew here to let this thing dry up. Whatever holds us down, it's inevitable we all eventually make it back to the Zen Lounge ("where everybody knows your name") and ... "Cut Loose. From the noose. That's keeping me hanging about."









( yo, lappy: cue that funky bass line ... "Ain't no stoppin' us now. We're on the move!" )

::: EDIT :::
Love lift us up where we belong ... back on RW's Front Page, baby:


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Hellz yes. yosup got it on the point. Bruh, we don't mess wif ya if you aint one of the CREW. Only the Zen Crew can mess wif each one, BUUUTTT no one... i mean, NO EFFEN ONE, can mess wif US. Ya dig? AIGGGHHHTTT? LEh'EM KnOW...


Budweiser commercial : "TRUE"

We could always recruit LL Cool J since apparently he can bring the hurt:
'Mama said knock you out': LL Cool J broke burglary suspect's nose, jaw, ribs

Or, how about John "House" Taylor (a *6'11" 500 lbs* defensive tackle):


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Nate Dawg = true king of massive posts. Scroll, scroll, scroll, scroll, scroll ... eez goo sheit, mang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen Gangsta poetry. Fly like a butterfly. Sting like a bee.
> Flow like a down ass Nate Dawg, homie. Hellz yeah!!


I stand corrected, I gave yosup the crown dat rightfully is ndawgs. I went back and looked at some of yo posts......DAMMMMMMN ...good Shite fo sho


----------



## Woody

Just an FYI on the BOGO deal from TMo. It ends on 9/4/12 and lo and behold the Unlimited 4g plans start on 9/5/12. I almost have the boss convinced, now I just need to get a rep to give me the free phone on Tuesday and the unlimited on Wednesday. Not sure if that will work though.


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Welcome to the *NO **** SWEDDY BALZ NO MORE DATADATA WTF LOUNGE * approved by NDWGS! Waz zup wit my boy!!!! Keep yo money and skip the G3 and get that G Note 2 , Exynos Quads, 2 GB RAM..WHAT!! 5.5 inch to keep yo girl happy!!!


I don't even...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Just an FYI on the BOGO deal from TMo. It ends on 9/4/12 and lo and behold the Unlimited 4g plans start on 9/5/12. I almost have the boss convinced; now I just need to get a rep to give me the free phone on Tuesday and the unlimited on Wednesday. Not sure if that will work though.


Woodster, I did try that route, I don't mind having TWO phones, one for Dev'ing and the other as a daily. But the buddy I got specifically states that TMo do not want to make "these specific" kinds of deals.

See I wanted a B S3 GO S3 deal, and get the Unlimited on Wednesday. She said, nope. TMo wouldn't allow that nonsense. (In other words, we can't make mullah on yo kind, the suckaz kind).

Imagine, got an S3, and get S3, PLUS, unlimited? Wow. I just jizzled just typing that. No point of having S3 as a Dev phone, and make S2 as daily and get stuck on a 2 yr 5GB Cap. Uhhh&#8230; no. Who in the right mind do?

Try this Woody&#8230;
Ask if you'd be able to get the "Unlimited" upgrade IF you get the S3 with free S2. I want to see what the consensus would say. If they say "yes", then damnit TMO, Nationwide my @SS. Because as far as I know, if you "Upgrade" to get the BOGO, you won't be able to update or upgrade to "Unlimited" because based on my bestest buddy, she said, "TMo is going to have another kind of deal to showcase their new Unlimitedness, to compete with Sprint's Slow Unlimited." (note, her quote, per se').

I think I'll wait to see what they got in store. Who knows, they might LOWER the price of the S3, but force upgrade to paying $30 - $50 for the true Unlimited, but, in my opinion, it'll be worth the $$ and a possible S3 lower competitive Sprint pricing. Smeh&#8230; WHoesy kNoWs


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Welcome to the *NO **** SWEDDY BALZ NO MORE DATADATA WTF LOUNGE * approved by NDWGS! Waz zup wit my boy!!!! Keep yo money and skip the G3 and get that G Note 2 , Exynos Quads, 2 GB RAM..WHAT!! 5.5 inch to keep yo girl happy!!!


SCHWEDDDYYYY BALLLLLLSSSS!!

Everytime I say or type that, I think of Wipe Out, hahahahaha.

Plus my homies look at me all cwazy









Sup HOMIE D! Yo, bruh, we about ready to rock this lounge? HAHAHA

We need the "fix". I know I do! Drought ends right 'er!


----------



## Raykovitz

As far as I know T-mo's data plans are considered "services" and not part of the contract.... That being said, you can change Services at any time w/o affecting your contract. So Woods you should be able to make the BOGO deal now and then call back on Wed and upgrade data to unlimited....


----------



## ndwgs

Aye,

True, I agree with Raykovitz. So it must be that I came to strong to the authorized dealer and that's probably the reason why I got denied on all 3.

I'll have to actually go to a TMo Retail, not authorized Dealcrap. They almost certainly don't know what they're talking about. I'll have to worm my charm out to my bestest lady fren in TMo Retail. But still, to me it's a deal break when I can't get both S3 for BOGO. I already got the GNex and my trusty Vibrato... err, Vibrant, so getting a plan isn't really what I'm going to look forward too (YMMV).


----------



## Woody

Ya, I hear ya. But my wife (aka The Boss) could care less what phone she has. So I have to convince her that this is a better deal than what we currently have (2 lines true and total unlimited data = $162). So an SGS2 would be like a Caddy to her (she still have the Motorola XT720 that I learned to hack on with). If the family CFO doesn't think it is a good deal, then I may have to resort to something different. Plus we have to cancel our contract with CBW (only 3 months left, so it shouldnt be too hefty a hit). Maybe, we'll conveniently stop in a TMo store this weekend.
















********************
So my work homepage has these word of the day type things and interesting facts on it that they change out daily. This was on there today. Get ready for a mind****. I had to take out 4 pens from my desk to see how this would work.



> The Boston University Bridge (on Commonwealth Avenue, Boston, Massachusetts) is the only place in the world where a boat can sail under a train driving under a car driving under an airplane.


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> Aye,
> 
> True, I agree with Raykovitz. So it must be that I came to strong to the authorized dealer and that's probably the reason why I got denied on all 3.
> 
> I'll have to actually go to a TMo Retail, not authorized Dealcrap. They almost certainly don't know what they're talking about. I'll have to worm my charm out to my bestest lady fren in TMo Retail. But still, to me it's a deal break when I can't get both S3 for BOGO. I already got the GNex and my trusty Vibrato... err, Vibrant, so getting a plan isn't really what I'm going to look forward too (YMMV).


Shoot... I did'nt leave the lazy-boy.... You don't have to go anywhere. Call customer servce (loyalty dept) they can swing deals you would'nt believe just to keep you with t-mo.(T-mo stores do not have the authority to discount anything..) Most of the time they will ship it out to you next day air for no cost....If they will not hook you up with 2 SGSIII's on the BOGO promo you might be able to get them to severly discount both. It's still better than paying 180 ea.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> No Sh!t man. Someone the other day typed :tumbleweed: and it made me both smile because it was a funny post but was a bit sad too. That is over now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am all smiles.


::cough:: that was me ::cough:: lol
Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

my god... for our first homework in precal our homework is geometry review..
WHYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## shreddintyres

I swear, Im about to throw this damn pc out the window, i cannot get linux to dual boot no matter what i do. i have a feeling that grub2 is not getting installed correctly but i cant figure out why, ive dual booted many machines before but my gaming rig just absolute hates it. Id do it on my old laptop or old pc but none of them have the same power for compiling as it does. (AMD 1100t x6 oc'd at 3.99ghz per core, 16gb of 2133 ghz ram) the closest thing i have is newer laptop but because of the way i have the ssd caching set up attempting to dual boot linux results in a no boot scenario

the only thing i can think of is because i have multiple drives installed when im doing the install (i know windows had an issue with too many drives) anyone have any insight?

i absolutely do not want to use a vm cuz that simply defeats the purpose of using the more powerful machine


----------



## Woody

Hey Ray, was the free SGS2 free on the spot or is it a rebate that you have to pay up front and then send in?

I think I just might have the wife convinced. At the very least she has agreed to go to the store this weekend. $ is still $ though, so if it doesn't work out for now, then so it goes.


----------



## xriderx66

Anyone know any good OFFLINE Spanish translators? Preferably free but if it's a dollar or two its alright

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Woody, I went into a tmo kiosks about a month ago and they had this bogo deal and I didn't inform you guys. You get both phones WITH a mail-in rebate.


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Hey Ray, was the free SGS2 free on the spot or is it a rebate that you have to pay up front and then send in?
> 
> I think I just might have the wife convinced. At the very least she has agreed to go to the store this weekend. $ is still $ though, so if it doesn't work out for now, then so it goes.


It was on the spot. Customer service will not send out rebate cards.. All payments are added to your bill. They show up as charges for devices and the discounts for those devices show up as credits. Good luck getting the Wife convinced !!


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Anyone know any good OFFLINE Spanish translators? ...


No comprende eh no hable Espanol. 

What are you trying to translate? Hustler Magazine (Spanish edition)??


----------



## Woody

El Spanko Wanko
The Pink Taco
Tales From "South of the Border"
Don't Drink the Water
Touring Fantasy Island with Herve Villechaize (You'll be nuts over him)


----------



## dougfresh

Yah Yes... I have recently encountered this Pink Taco! IS GOOD YES!! Mucho Bueno


----------



## Woody

*Lipstick in Catholic School *
According to a news report, a certain private Catholic school was recently faced with a unique problem. A number of 12-year-old girls were beginning to use lipstick and would put it on in the bathroom.

That was fine provided it was of a natural or neutral skin tone, but after they put on their lipstick, they would press their lips to the mirror leaving dozens of little lip prints. Every night the maintenance man would remove them; and the next day the girls would put them back.

Finally, the principal, Sister Mary, decided that something had to be done. She called all the girls to the bathroom and met them there with the maintenance man. She explained that all these lip prints were causing a major problem for the custodian, who had to clean the mirrors every night (you can just imagine the yawns from the little princesses).

To demonstrate how difficult it had been to clean the mirrors, Sister Mary asked the maintenance man to show the girls how much effort was required.

He took out a long-handled squeegee, dipped it in the toilet, and cleaned the mirror with it.

Since then, there have been no lip prints on the mirror.
*There are teachers...... And then there are educators!*


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yah Yes... I have recently encountered this Pink Taco! IS GOOD YES!! Mucho Bueno


A friend & his buddies cap off a night of heavy drinking at a fish taco joint in San Diego. One of the guys (barely conscious) occassionally comes to. Whenever he sees the group of sorority chics standing in line ahead of them, he proclaims: "I LOVE PINK TACO's!" #TrueStory

( Riveting story-telling, indeed! Pls, pls, hold the applause. Thanks for coming out and don't forget to tip your servers. )


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> It was on the spot. Customer service will not send out rebate cards.. All payments are added to your bill. They show up as charges for devices and the discounts for those devices show up as credits. Good luck getting the Wife convinced !!


Uhhhmmm I'm going to give my GNex to my Sister. Did that BOGO. S3 and an S2....

Lol. Woody. Go for it.

My sis will cough up 400 bones tonight to compensate my GNex. I went to the dark side damn it. Lololol

Here's the bag of proof. Lol.

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## ndwgs

Lol. Early Xmas present. Plus S2 to DEV on....

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## ndwgs

Ha. Just got a txt from Sis.... "Put in AOKP and $450 will be on your account now." Uhhhhhhh

Already gotten it in there. But she won't know. Lolol. She just paid my S3.

Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Ha. Just got a txt from Sis.... "Put in AOKP and $450 will be on your account now." Uhhhhhhh
> 
> Already gotten it in there. But she won't know. Lolol. She just paid my S3.
> 
> Sent from a distance! Or my Zenned Telepohneys-Kapoey!


hahahh


----------



## ndwgs

Oh Ray & Woodster,

On the side note, while I was at the TMo store, my friend helped me out by calling the Loyalty Line, and i really really tried to get them to do S3 to S3. Even though i've been with damn TMo since they are the dark ages of the efn European League, and came to USA, they wouldn't give me the damn thing.

But they did some how discount the other S3, so the S3 is $199, right? the second one isn't Free (rebate crap) but marked down at $150. I was like, "JUST 40 bucks???" In my mind, damnnnn.... But, at least they offered me a HUGE discount on my monthly plan plus on top of the government employee discount of 18%. So it's not bad. I guess. Which will be cut and ETFed by my sister in a year. LOL. Unless I stuck it out because I heard that the Prepaid services will not have that "True Unlimited" on Sept 6th release. So we'll see. Plans it is for now. Bye Google Voice









So boys and gals (if there's any), I gave up my GNex that I just recently purchased from Google (remember in my previous posts, i was scrambling because I was going to loose the "rented" GNex to my buddy?), to my sister for $450, and spent about that much from the BOGO. Not a bad day. Her phone swam in the cats drinking thing she said, and she had the HTC One. Ouch. So, I told her I'll give her my new GNex that I barely rooted this week and loaded AOKP. I had the Vibes, so i told her she could borrow it while she gets the warranty thing she did. But she was prepaid, so she said, "800 bones down the drain" lol. I felt pitty, so i said, borrow for a long time until she gets her own GNex, which is cheaper than One S HTC. China crap.

Well, she seen my GNex in action and she does like it a lot, faster than her HTC One. Courtesy of AOKP. Stock, with AOKP tweaks. Aaaannnnd it led to this. Now I got an S3 and a S2, and GNex is now flashed to stock AOKP formatted/and etc/brand new user crap. After flashing it back to "Getting Started", i took out the batt, and now it's on it's way to California to it's new home............*snif* I'll miss that suckaz.

But... Sey Ello to Mah Lil Fren!

S2 will be ROOTED AND AOKPED BY TONIGHT, *Count Dracula laugh* AH AH AH AHA HAAAA..... *cue lightning*.

BTW, guys, that bogo is a Family plan. What I did is just added my sis in there, her number ported to the new sim, and I took it out of the S2, and plug it to the GNex. Works like a charm. Now S2 is planless. Putting her in my line is the best I could give her by getting me the S3. And paying hefty to the GNex.

......
....
...
..
.

I heard BOGO ends today??????!!!!!! Woodster, bettah jump on it!

Edit:
One more peek at my toys:


----------



## xriderx66

Hopefully I get myself a SGS3 by the end of September. Gonna be getting me some moola (B-Day tomorrow







)


----------



## dougfresh

Guys better snap up your G3 soon because Capple just announced this : http://m.engadget.com/2012/08/31/apple-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-galaxy-note-patent-lawsuit/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Guys better snap up your G3 soon because Capple just announced this : http://m.engadget.co...=eng_latest_art


Not again...
Anyways, I doubt they'll get a actual BAN on all of those devices, even if they do, Amazon/Ebay still exist.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Just got a txt from Sis.... "Put in AOKP and $450 will be on your account now." Uhhhhhhh
> Already gotten it in there. But she won't know. Lolol. She just paid my S3.


Friends & Family discount, eh? Always working dem angles, Zen Playa. Your sister's all heart, bro.









( If only I had $50 drop in my lap every time I flash AOKP on my phone ... manna from heaven. )


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Hopefully I get myself a SGS3 by the end of September. Gonna be getting me some moola (B-Day tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Game plan: Save up to step up into SGS3 X'stacy. Save the rest for a Rainy Porn Day.









Enjoy the Burfday Ka-Ching!! As they say, "Cash is King!!"

( I just rhymed without even trying ... I'm smooth like that, eh. Lol. )


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> Not again...


#neveragain

Edit::Happy Birthday in :40mins lil' bro. Make sure you have someone drive you if you are going out partying (god I sound like a parent don't I).


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Guys better snap up your G3 soon because Capple just announced this : http://m.engadget.co...=eng_latest_art


Hot Button Rant:
God friggen piece uh Schweddy Numnut Biznotches ... I absolutely loathe Lil'Bich'Apple.

As ddanc & X mentioned, the big blame is on the "system" that allows them to patent stuff like "slide to unlock" (if the icon weren't there, it'd be simply called a "gesture") and rounded icons (as part of their "trade dress"). I'm so tired of these fother muckers, but what kills me is their party is just getting started. That last $1B payday didn't include the other lawsuit they filed back in January (ie. they split off 4 other patents to move the suit along faster). And who the hell knows what these punk bitches come up with next. They're probably focusing on packing their phones with as much new patent bullshit to use as a forerunner for their next litigious orgy fest.

I can NOT wait until someone steps up and brings to market (Android ecosystem) something profoundly unique and an industry standard. By then, hopefully Bich'pple will have tripped up ... and ALL Android mofos can gang rape these friggen bastards over and over and over again. ( sorry ... lol ... whooo saaahhh )

The upside of this patent bullshit is more energy & effort put into creative & original thinking. In the long run, I see it as a good thing for Android. For now though, I simply can't stand looking at a news headline with Apple ... and knowing it's about more patent lawsuit bullshit. F'em. All friggen day long.

Side Rant:
Vibrant listed as one of Samsung's infringing Scarlet Letter phones. Yet ... how ironic I bought the Vibrant because I wanted NOTHING remotely to do with any bizz'ach Smegm'Apple anything. I rock my 190 lcd dpi, custom icons (c/o bling master lapdog), and mothu-humpin ZEN'KYO, baby. I would never be caught dead with a home screen filled with square / rectangular icons with rounded edges.

Whenever I hold an iPhone in my hand:
* I can't stand how heavy the pho'ker is.
* I can't stand the lack of capacitive touch buttons (the hell you gonna do with only one button?).
* I just feel limited (and confined) all around.
* I can't wait to get back to an Android environment (and tweak the mu'fugger 'till dem wheels fall off).

I piss on Smegm'Apple.








( as defined by Webster: Smegm'Apple ~ the cheesy sebaceous matter that collects between the [CENSORED] and the [CENSORED]. )


----------



## ndwgs

xriderx66 said:


> The little lady said that we could go tomorrow and talk to them about it. Yay, but we'll still have to see, financially. TMo home page shows that it runs until 9/4*while supplies last.
> 
> Even if they do include it in the suit, the courts are closed today, Saturday, Sunday and Monday. So at the very earliest, they wouldn't be able to file an injunction or C&D until first thing on Tuesday. Labor Day strikes again.
> 
> #neveragain
> 
> Edit::Happy Birthday in :40mins lil' bro. Make sure you have someone drive you if you are going out partying (god I sound like a parent don't I).


WOODSTER IS A PARENT! LOL.

Bruh, i paid about 425 total.

S3 - $199.99
S2 - $149.99
Tax - $75

Like I said, i don't know why the sis coughed up 450 bones, but damn, she just paid for all this. It's not bad. I'll wait for the Rebate to come in in 3 weeks, then in 1 year from now, i might do an ETF (which from the papers/contract I just read, $200 per device/service, comes to $400) if I don't want to do Post Paid again.

..... But. That True Unlimited on the 6th might tempt me to stay, since they're not doing that "True" unlimited to the PrePay Monthly plans they got. I saw my buddies monitor, and she showed me the details on this official statement on what is qualified to have the true unlimited. We'll see.

I'm cheapo, but knowing that the internet on the prepay side wont have the True Unlimited, might be a deal breaker to go back.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> I piss on Smegm'Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( as defined by Webster: Smegm'Apple ~ the cheesy sebaceous matter that collects between the [CENSORED] and the [CENSORED]. )


I lulzed and peed on an Apple... Damn, i was going to eat too. Ehh. Oh well !!! LOLOL


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Yessir. F&F discount. That's how i roll, playa. Bruh's take care of me, i give it back 3 fold. Same goes to the fam. Big sis helped me BIG time in my time of need after highschool. She sent me to college. But I am a proud motha fool, so i applied for scholarships, so that she didn't hafta pay a lot. She only had to get me in Freshman year, and that's it. We was poor mofo, and her and I are tight. Learned values from my parents to give and give, not get, and she taught me to be always give even if you don't have any. My motto. Playa, this foo worked hard, and now i'm a contractor for the government, and making decent pay. Friends and Fam that get me up, are forever in my debt.
> 
> The Zen Crew Playa too. For realz. Y'all need help, i'm here. I'll be busy, but when I promise, i will stick to that promise till it gets honored. And I know that GNex will be in good hands. She kept me out of the streetz. Plus paid for my S3, damn. Of course i'ma hook a fam up. Y'all are my fam. Realz ...


Bulleedat!! Nothing like family to have your back (and that includes our Zen Family here). One of life's true blessings, my man. I agree with the giving philosophy, mang (that'z how I roll). It's all karma whether you get it back right then or later in life. One way or 'nother, it all comes full circle eventually. The inverse would be holing up in a shack in the middle of the woods (working on your "Manifesto"!!







)

Enjoy the new SGS3 chilla-thrilla ... and keep smilin' you saved all dat scrilla (illa, illa, eh, eh, eh).


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> El Spanko Wanko
> The Pink Taco
> Tales From "South of the Border"
> Don't Drink the Water
> Touring Fantasy Island with Herve Villechaize (You'll be nuts over him)


Had to bump this one, El Wood Amigo. Too funny.


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> Oh Ray & Woodster,
> 
> S2 will be ROOTED AND AOKPED BY TONIGHT, *Count Dracula laugh* AH AH AH AHA HAAAA..... *cue lightning*.


I want to root my wifes SII BAD !!!!! But she's not gonna let me near "HER" phone for awhile.. I ran my SIII stock for about a week before I got sick of the bloat. now I'm on Whitehawkx rooted stock. Tried the new AOKP JB on it but went back to stock. Dare I say, I'm kinda liking TW on this phone. But I do miss the tweaks of AOKP.


----------



## yosup

"Off-Topic" here (lol) ...
I must say the new Firefox 15.0 is a huge improvement in memory management. Looks like they finally fixed those major memory leaks - ie. after using it a while, it'd sometimes take up over 500 MB (and never back down)!! I notice now when I close tabs, the memory footprint does actually go down. Feels pretty snappy overall. They purport 15.0 is closer to a "unified" Firefox experience across devices, so I tried the Android version on my Tab. Haven't run Android FF in ages (so not much of a reference point), but I must say it's pretty zippy. The bookmark menu takes a little getting used to. The only negative I found was when downloading things ... it automatically launches / opens the file after downloading (ie. very annoying just like the direction Tapatalk took with its latest updates).

In an unrelated FF matter, I had reverted back to 13.0 (after trying all the 15.0 betas and 14.0 flavors) due to nightmarishly slow issues with Session Manager addon response (ie. would hang unresponsive for literally minutes). Turns out something really screwy happened when saving say a session with 50+ tabs open (ie. I go a little crazy if I'm in reSearch & Destroy mode, etc) - ie. the single sessions were sometimes 30 MB's in size (vs. std < 1 MB). Cleared all of those out, and order was restored.


----------



## dougfresh

I've been flip-flopping between Helly Bean and CM10 for a week. Who's on else roms now guys and which one is your favs? I wanna try Slim and I started to dl but realized it's from 8/20 (oldish). My observation is even without datadata partitions cm10 is far smoother and suffers less kernel-panic versus HB. Any thoughts??


----------



## dougfresh

50+ tabs open??? Damn that's a lot of porn sites brotha


----------



## yosup

The only JB roms I tried were HB (0817 & earlier) and a futile attempt at AOKP's preview build.

How's the WiFi on CM10? I really liked HB, but the sluggish / weak WiFi issues just killed me. Had to get my Zen restored.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> 50+ tabs open??? Damn that's a lot of porn sites brotha


I hacked X's cloud accounts and found his "Samsung" bookmarks. Hehe.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> The only JB roms I tried were HB (0817 & earlier) and a futile attempt at AOKP's preview build.
> 
> How's the WiFi on CM10? I really liked HB, but the sluggish / weak WiFi issues just killed me. Had to get my Zen restored.


Wi-Fi on cm is the same as hb







I was going nuts because I took back my Netgear router last Fri and reinstalled my old dlink one so I wasn't sure if it was the rom or my router. Der reaffirmed it was the Wi-Fi driver yesterday. Anyway I bought a Belkin router and I'll hook it up soon. My work network didn't timeout today at all so I'm confused??


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Der reaffirmed it was the Wi-Fi driver yesterday ...


Hmmm ... maybe it's time for me to revisit JB land and get flash happy.









( Mr. Mojo Risin' ... )


----------



## yosup

COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!! NFL FOOTBALL!!!

Luv this time of year.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!! NFL FOOTBALL!!!
> 
> Luv this time of year.


aaaaaannnnddd....

MUSIK.... to my ears.

LETS GO 49ERS BABY! IN HARBAUGH I TRUST!!

Come at me.... Let the SCHWEDDY HARPING AND TAUNTING BEGINS!

Who's a Niners fan eh? <---------- Montana/Young Rice Era here. But i like the Harbaugh Era too!

GO UNLV / USC!!! UNLV is my alma matter, USC Trojans is my Fam's. SIC'eM!


----------



## Woody

Ray and Ndwgs how did you root your S3 and S2, respectively? I'm gonna read up it but just interested in how you guys specifically did it.

@Yosup - Der opened up his own thread this morning. My kids are still on school time, so they woke me up at 630. I just happened to see the thread.

Funny thing. Most guys get up and read the paper. I get up and check the threads. Don't get me wrong, I still have Sportscenter on in the background.

Oh and by the way, I saw Tibbs posted on the brown side yesterday. So he is still alive. Foxtrot Alpha!!


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Ray and Ndwgs how did you root your S3 and S2, respectively? I'm gonna read up it but just interested in how you guys specifically did it.
> 
> Funny thing. Most guys get up and read the paper. I get up and check the threads. Don't get me wrong, I still have Sportscenter on in the background.


Thats hilarious Wood. I am reading threads and sportscenter is on and as i am reading your post wifey mumbles "multitasking" on her way by. So i show her it's not just me.
Oh Wood, i rooted mine also. Used this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28740768

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> I hacked X's cloud accounts and found his "Samsung" bookmarks. Hehe.


 nope. That is wayyyyyyy too low to be my tab count. Love me some incognito mode
EDIT: Just noticed woody's name turned green over on XDA lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

lapdog01 said:


> Thats hilarious Wood. I am reading threads and sportscenter is on and as i am reading your post wifey mumbles "multitasking" on her way by. So i show her it's not just me.
> Oh Wood, i rooted mine also. Used this http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=28740768
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Lapdog & Woods This is the same method that I used... Then pushed Clockwork touch w / terminal emulator. Gotta work around that stupid triangle counter.


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> Ya, I hear ya. But my wife (aka The Boss) could care less what phone she has. So I have to convince her that this is a better deal than what we currently have (2 lines true and total unlimited data = $162). So an SGS2 would be like a Caddy to her (she still have the Motorola XT720 that I learned to hack on with). If the family CFO doesn't think it is a good deal, then I may have to resort to something different. Plus we have to cancel our contract with CBW (only 3 months left, so it shouldnt be too hefty a hit). Maybe, we'll conveniently stop in a TMo store this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ********************
> So my work homepage has these word of the day type things and interesting facts on it that they change out daily. This was on there today. Get ready for a mind****. I had to take out 4 pens from my desk to see how this would work.


http://cache.boston.com/resize/bonzai-fba/Globe_Photo/2009/05/29/1243650462_8531/539w.jpg

I love it!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey Wood-man, any luck on getting that USB port swapped out on your 2nd Vibe?


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> Lapdog & Woods This is the same method that I used... Then pushed Clockwork touch w / terminal emulator. Gotta work around that stupid triangle counter.


Ray, I heard the touch w / emulator isn't really S3 friendly. Hard CWM and version 5.0.0.4 is the best for the S3, for now.

In other news...

Is this appropriate to talk S2's and S3's and GNex's in this Zen Lounge? It is off topic, but is this on the Vibes section tho? Should we create one for S2 S3 GNex, Woodsteroo? Or leave it as is? Since WE all came from the OG Vibes, and that Vibrant of ours is what started this EFN awesome community (past or present/ Team Whiskey's / Eugene....etc), maybe talking about new devices in the OG Zen Lounge of the Vibrant Community is the approriate way, then?

I just had a thought, that is all. (Started to watch some College Foosball, GO TROJANS!!!)


----------



## ndwgs

eddychecker said:


> Hey Wood-man, any luck on getting that USB port swapped out on your 2nd Vibe?


HOLYKAMOLE's, yer alive???????


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> Thats hilarious Wood. I am reading threads and sportscenter is on and as i am reading your post wifey mumbles "multitasking" on her way by. So i show her it's not just me.
> Oh Wood, i rooted mine also. Used this http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=28740768
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Lappy & Ray

What ODin did you guys use for the S3? I seem to can't find it on the darkside. I did search, but it looks like the census suggest that it's Odin latest? which is ver 7? Am i wrong?


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> HOLYKAMOLE's, yer alive???????


Thats what they keep tellin' me, but me, I'm a skeptic, I want proof!


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Lappy & Ray
> 
> What ODin did you guys use for the S3? I seem to can't find it on the darkside. I did search, but it looks like the census suggest that it's Odin latest? which is ver 7? Am i wrong?


I used odin found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27804630
I also used odin 6. No real reason, just like the number 6. Also there is a thread concerning backing up your IMEI. Jaliscojorge advised me too do it, so i will pass it along as it was a big issue for some. Don't know the thread url , but I think it may be in the general S3 section on the darkside
Edit: here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804123

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> Hey Wood-man, any luck on getting that USB port swapped out on your 2nd Vibe?


Not yet. I didn't get it in the mail until late that Friday, so I had to reschedule my guy. Not sure when he will be able to do it. I'm still working on it though. I've been looking all around through Google and searching YouTube but you can bet how many results come up when you type USB and solder/replace.

@X - I'm green bc of the RC status. Seems everyone with a title got a new color. Admins, SMs, FSMs, RC/RT but somehow the RDs stayed brown.

@Ndwgs - As the Zen lounge goes, we always stray off-off topic, so no worries there. If we get almost all the Zen crew with SGS3's then I will create one over there. But I doubt many of them would get it it understand why we have a lounge at all. Kind if like coming in the middle of a conversation.


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> Lappy & Ray
> 
> What ODin did you guys use for the S3? I seem to can't find it on the darkside. I did search, but it looks like the census suggest that it's Odin latest? which is ver 7? Am i wrong?


I used odid 3 v3.07..and it worked fine. and I am pretty sure 7 is the latest. and CWM touch seems to play just fine with my S3.


----------



## Woody

Home page again. I know it is Saturday afternoon but... This thread is coming up on the # of views as the Tips and Trick thread.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Aye! When I'm yer nek'o da woodz, we hang and chill. Get coffee or sumfin.
> 
> Yu'sa bruh, bruh ...


Wurd up, homie.









One of these days, we need to organize our Zen BaCon summit at d'fresh's crib (ie. the safest spot with all his external video surveillance goin on). Hell, it's Florida, so all'z we need are a bunch of lawn chairs and lots of tall glasses (for those 5-gallon Gatorade jugs filled with Margarita hurricane mix). Oh, and a huge ass frying pan (fur da bacon) and a big ass Weber grill (we'z all carnivores up in heuh).

Conversation from the neighbors across the street:

"Honey, you smell bacon? And what the hell are all those people doing on that guy's lawn? Drunk bastards passed out on lawn chairs in their skivies. And, look at that kid just wearing a smiley-face-paper-plate-loin-cloth. Wth is happening to our neighborhood?







"

"Dear, have you had your coffee yet?"

"Um, no. Thanks, honey bunch."


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Home page again. I know it is Saturday afternoon but... This thread is coming up on the # of views as the Tips and Trick thread.


El Woody ****** ... dude, the Zen Lounge is ROCKIN'!!







:lol:

As Stevie Ray Vaughan said:
"The house is a rockin' ... don't bother knockin'"

( that was for you, lappy. hehe )


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... Gonna be getting me some moola (B-Day tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Happy Birthday, X-Man!!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Wurd up, homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days, we need to organize our Zen BaCon summit at d'fresh's crib (ie. the safest spot with all his external video surveillance goin on). Hell, it's Florida, so all'z we need are a bunch of lawn chairs and lots of tall glasses (for those 5-gallon Gatorade jugs filled with Margarita hurricane mix). Oh, and a huge ass frying pan (fur da bacon) and a big ass Weber grill (we'z all carnivores up in heuh).
> 
> Conversation from the neighbors across the street:
> 
> "Honey, you smell bacon? And what the hell are all those people doing on that guy's lawn? Drunk bastards passed out on lawn chairs in their skivies. And, look at that kid just wearing a smiley-face-loin-cloth-paper-plate. Wth is happening to our neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> "Dear, have you had your coffee yet?"
> 
> "Um, no. Thanks, honey bunch."


Haha! Not a problem, speaking about Bacon.... It's National Bacon Day on Monday!!!!!! Get yo propane tanks full and charcoal ready!! No seriously it is lol http://bites.today.com/_news/2012/09/01/13569225-bring-home-the-bacon-for-international-bacon-day?lite


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... (Started to watch some College Foosball, GO TROJANS!!!)


PAC-12, baby!! But my war cry goes a lil sump'n like dis:
GO - HUSKIES!!

UW, mang ... I bleedz Purple & Gold.


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Birthday Xrider!! Birthdays are like boogers, the more you have the harder it is to breathe. Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Anyone who is in or near Colorado Springs on Wednesday, is hereby cordially invited to our NFL kickoff party. Good food, good beer, good "air", and good peoples. Not to mention my G-Men gonna be takin it to the Cowgirls.

Come get some!

GO BIG BLUE!!!!

Edit - and Happy BDay X, you going for that driving permit soon?

(Sorry, its that whole little brother thing, nothin' but love for ya man!)

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## xriderx66

Br1cK said:


> Anyone who is in or near Colorado Springs on Wednesday, is hereby cordially invited to our NFL kickoff party. Good food, good beer, good "air", and good peoples. Not to mention my G-Men gonna be takin it to the Cowgirls.
> 
> Come get some!
> 
> GO BIG BLUE!!!!
> 
> Edit - and Happy BDay X, you going for that driving permit soon?
> 
> (Sorry, its that whole little brother thing, nothin' but love for ya man!)
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


... I have a car hahah

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> Anyone who is in or near Colorado Springs on Wednesday, is hereby cordially invited to our NFL kickoff party. Good food, good beer, good "air", and good peoples. Not to mention my G-Men gonna be takin it to the Cowgirls.
> 
> Come get some!
> 
> GO BIG BLUE!!!!
> 
> Edit - and Happy BDay X, you going for that driving permit soon?
> 
> (Sorry, its that whole little brother thing, nothin' but love for ya man!)
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Haha, good to know you hate the Cowgirls!

Btw.... thanks for Mario Manningham lolol

LETS GO NINER NATION!!!

BTW, wish i could be there! Aint nothin better to be with good peoples lovin a good @$$ american sport we call... FOOSBALL!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Haha, good to know you hate the Cowgirls!
> 
> BTW, wish i could be there! Aint nothin better to be with good peoples lovin a good @$$ american sport we call... FOOSBALL!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Fooseball is from da devil...Go Bears
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

First off happy birthday X, hope you can afford to join the S3 crowd after today if you received enough of that mula!
And as for installing cwm on the S3, once it's rooted however you go about rooting but I suspect it would be using the non counter tripping method hosted over at the brown side. You can install cwm with rom manager without any problems or tripping the counter. I installed it that way on my sgs3 but after reading that a majority of the people having imei problems mentioned it was after flashing something with cwm I used goo manager to install twrp since it seemed there wasn't many people having imei problems with that recovery. I really like twrp not saying that cwm is bad but twrp has some pretty cool features. Mobile Odin is probably a good app to have as well especially since it lets you flash without a pc or tripping the counter, and if you rooted or used Odin in a way that tripped your counter just use the triangle away app. I haven't needed to use it but it's confirmed to be working.
And since the vibrant was what brought us together I think this thread has the capacity to keep using it for discussions of anything like it's been all along. Viva la Zen

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

SORRY XRIDER...FORGOT TO SAY HAPPY BURFDAY YOUNG MANG. HOPE IT WAS FUN....
@jaliscojorge ..
Are you using both cwm and Twrp? Or did you have to remove cwm...jus wondering.

On a seperate issue, I have to part with my Vibe for 26 days as my eldest daughters sensation went swimming. She is due to upgrade at the end of Sept. So I am LENDING her the Zenified susie for awhile.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

The better iPhone:


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> Respect (always) for Montana & Rice, but it's all about dem Seahawks for me, mang. Win or lose. Dem'z my home boyz in da hood.
> 
> PAC-12, baby!! But my war cry goes a lil sump'n like dis:
> GO - HUSKIES!!
> 
> UW, mang ... I bleedz Purple & Gold.


I'm with ya...... Go HAWKS !!!!!! The 12th man loud & proud....


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ lapdog01, twrp replaced cwm. Pretty easy using goo manager. 
I also forgot to mention the app from team sonic to flash different modems. It runs in recovery and no separate downloading of modems. Couldn't figure out how to exit the first time i ran it just to see how it worked without actually flashing anything but all that was needed was a tap of the menu button and selecting quit. Had a brain fart moment, wasn't taking in the whole full touch controlled thing.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

@jaliscojorge
Thanks bro..just flashed Twrp now...aren't you getting flash withdrawl yet? I know I am 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> @jaliscojorge
> Thanks bro..just flashed Twrp now...aren't you getting flash withdrawl yet? I know I am
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Yes i am, lucky for me my daughter brought me my vibrant stuck in the ICZen boot screen and i happily took the chance to Odin to stock and start all over again and created a gmail account just for her so she wouldn't be using my account any more  But I'm itching to flash my S3 but trying to hang on until jelly bean drops.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

I read today that JB should be pushed either next week or mid month.

Fyi, I joined the party. Got mine and rooted it 10 mins after I got home. Spent more time transferring files than it took to root.

First impressions, Woody like!! Woody like a whole lot. Hehe


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> I read today that JB should be pushed either next week or mid month.
> 
> Fyi, I joined the party. Got mine and rooted it 10 mins after I got home. Spent more time transferring files than it took to root.
> 
> First impressions, Woody like!! Woody like a whole lot. Hehe


WOoooooo HOoooooo !!!!!

Did you go for the BOGO?


----------



## Woody

Yep. And I talked to the guy, store mgr, and he said that on Tues-Wed when truly unlimited starts, you can call and switch. My bill will actually be $20 lower that it was with CBW. Once I showed the wifely that, it was a slam dunk.

It is a PITA though resetting everything up. Anyone using Apex? How can I get my lockscreen wp to match my desktop wp? I still have the flower and it wont switch for some reason.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> I read today that JB should be pushed either next week or mid month.
> 
> Fyi, I joined the party. Got mine and rooted it 10 mins after I got home. Spent more time transferring files than it took to root.
> 
> First impressions, Woody like!! Woody like a whole lot. Hehe


Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki
AWWWWW YEAH. I knew you would like the s3. Welc ome aboard my good man. Also waiting for JB. Almost flashed a rom today, but didnt pull the trigger...yet....also I am using apex. And go to settings>wallpaper >lockscreen and you can apply the same wall as homescreen


----------



## Woody

I just found it. Also I found out how to take icons of the lockscreen. Still playing though.


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> I read today that JB should be pushed either next week or mid month.
> 
> Fyi, I joined the party. Got mine and rooted it 10 mins after I got home. Spent more time transferring files than it took to root.
> 
> First impressions, Woody like!! Woody like a whole lot. Hehe


NIIICCCEEE!! Welcome!
AYE, same impressions! But I do miss the AOSPness of GNex. It's a really different feel of AOSP, not like what we know of. But, TWizzer updated for S3 isn't really a bad launcher. But atleast I know we get our JB soon, and I see in the AOKP side concocting a release for the S3. JB stylez of course!

So far, peeps with S3:
MP
Lappy
Jorge
Nate Dwg (IN DA HOUUUZZEE!!)
Woody
AND did I miss a ton of peeps? I don't know why I'm counting who do got S3, I'm bored, waiting for the NV back up to get done&#8230;
Lol


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> Well, if you guys are using later versions, I'll do that then. I just don't trust 7 just yet. So it's better than CWM 5.0.0.4?
> 
> Late in the party, but HELLZ YEZ, we roll like that.
> 
> ERR 'Dey is a BACON DAY FOR ME.
> 
> ALWAYS. We bleedz them PURP & BLING!
> BAAAZZZIIINNNNGGGG PAC 12 BABAYYY!!
> 
> But but bu&#8230; Ma Ma Maama&#8230; But ma ma ma.. maaama!
> 
> Well said Jorge, well said. VIVA LA BAZINGGA Zen!
> I'll jumping ship, since I kinda got frustrated on my S2, I'm going to root without tripping my counter by the end of Labor Bacon Day. Time to read up a few threads, I got a lot ahead tonight!
> 
> Aaaahhh, ZEN VIBES OG is like the PINACLE of temporary borrowing. LOL. OG, OG Lounge, OG peepsss, and OG Zen. Goood times, baby. Goooood motha times&#8230;.
> 
> I feel at home.
> 
> *Eye tweaking* I know I am. But I don't miss the frustrations of if you mess up on simple sh!t like what I did. As I type my long a$$ posts to catch up, my S3 is getting its NV file Backed Up. And browsing on MP's Gerrit. I think he's concocting something for the S3, or sumfin&#8230;. Lol.
> LET THE FLASHING OD BEGIN (Overdose for all y'all mathheads)
> 
> You haven't rooted/flash that baby up????? DAMN. Me, the bug bit me after I returned the S2 to it's normalcy. I felt the need to RE FLASH. baaaddddd
> 
> NIIICCCEEE!! Welcome!
> AYE, same impressions! But I do miss the AOSPness of GNex. It's a really different feel of AOSP, not like what we know of. But, TWizzer updated for S3 isn't really a bad launcher. But atleast I know we get our JB soon, and I see in the AOKP side concocting a release for the S3. JB stylez of course!
> 
> So far, peeps with S3:
> MP
> Lappy
> Jorge
> Nate Dwg (IN DA HOUUUZZEE!!)
> Woody
> AND did I miss a ton of peeps? I don't know why I'm counting who do got S3, I'm bored, waiting for the NV back up to get done&#8230;
> Lol


Hihihihi!!!! Taking care of business in one swoop!!!


----------



## Woody

Ndwgs, use that link that Lappy provided a little back (pg360 if on your PC). Doesn't trip the counter (Chainfire also has Triangle Away-free on brown side that'll take care of that for you). It is just plain stock with root injected. Will also give you stock recovery. Then go to market and get OTA Rootkeeper. Preserve your root. Use Titanium to "freeze" the bloat. Don't uninstall it, just freeze. See below.

When my tablet would get OTAs it would check the /system/app, stock recovery and root. If even 1 of the 3 were not stock, the install would abort. When time for the OTA, all you have to do is defrost, go in OTA Rootkeeper and temporary unroot and take OTA. Once rebooted, open Rootkeeper and restore root. Viola!!! See above.

OTA Rootkeepers newer version backs up su in /system/bin but you need a copy in /system/xbin too. Just copy/paste, set permissions and you'll be good to go.


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Ndwgs, use that link that Lappy provided a little back (pg360 if on your PC). Doesn't trip the counter (Chainfire also has Triangle Away-free on brown side that'll take care of that for you). It is just plain stock with root injected. Will also give you stock recovery. Then go to market and get OTA Rootkeeper. Preserve your root. Use Titanium to "freeze" the bloat. Don't uninstall it, just freeze. See below.
> 
> When my tablet would get OTAs it would check the /system/app, stock recovery and root. If even 1 of the 3 were not stock, the install would abort. When time for the OTA, all you have to do is defrost, go in OTA Rootkeeper and temporary unroot and take OTA. Once rebooted, open Rootkeeper and restore root. Viola!!! See above.
> 
> OTA Rootkeepers newer version backs up su in /system/bin but you need a copy in /system/xbin too. Just copy/paste, set permissions and you'll be good to go.


In one day, the BIG Brain has a mini- guide.







Undoubtebly u r The MAN Wood.


----------



## lapdog01

Why kids are so fun and you have to be careful what you say in their presence...Having breakfast with the whole fam in Indiana, when my 2 year old grandaughter asks me " gampa, what is nast?" Kinda lost I asked her " where did you hear the word nast?" She replied " Dirty means lotsa dirt, so I wanna know what nast is" Herr mom had just said one of her coworkers were Nasty. I told her"Nast was when dirt gets into your soul" Best I could do under the gun


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ndwgs
Oh I've got it rooted and done what wood described amongst other things just no custom roms flashed yet. I even turned down the 2 ota updates I've received because I'm pleased with how I've got everything set up and how it's running. Just waiting for jelly bean to arrive with a rooted method however that may be without tripping the counter incase triangle away can't handle jelly bean then for sure I'll be flashing.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

Ndwgs - which method are you using to backup your NV data?
Jorge - the link on page 360 is actually the latest release, the one Lappy and I used. Just an fyi btw.


----------



## dougfresh

Woods can't you just copy and paste the efs file to your sd card???


----------



## Woody

Nope. I made a copy anyways, jic. For some reason that doesn't work anymore. Well it does work, but you'll forever be roaming. Sure we have free roaming, but who knows what the long term effects are.

There us a thread here on RW on how to do it, but it is oriented towards Verizon.

Btw, I'm still rocking the Vibe, only now it is a tester and I should have Woodwina up and running by next weekend.


----------



## dougfresh

Darn I feel left out of the G3 boom boom party














I'm moving soon so any spare money is gone for a couple of months. I've been seeing the G3 on CL for about $500, maybe in a couple months they'll be cheaper or I'll jump into the next big thing... I figured I'll save about $50 a month with prepaid and get the same service without being tied down to a two year contract. That's about $600 in savings in a year times two.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody, in Google Play install nitrality and ktool to backup efs and other good stuff. Or Play and search backup efs


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> Ndwgs - which method are you using to backup your NV data?
> Jorge - the link on page 360 is actually the latest release, the one Lappy and I used. Just an fyi btw.


What I did was, since I was still on UVLG1, I resetted my phone to factory, didn't put in any info (such as GMail, etc), and did Settings>About Phone>Software Update over my WiFi. After the OTA Update, to the current UVLGH2, or whatev it's called, I used this method to back up my NV:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804123

I did two back ups, the whole NV Settings, 0000 to default 643333something. It took about under 10 mins (that's when I typed all that stuff on my several previous post last nite, lolol)

Then, after that was done, I went ahead and updated param 550 to 550, which is the IMEI only.

There's a vid in the OP by Moonfire, follow that. Also, those two tick boxes on the middle of the software. I read thru out the thread that you do need both. OP states it.


----------



## ddanc1984

Holy crap I missed a lot while I was gone. Everyone's sporting new SGS3s, X had a Bday....shit...I guess I gotta call tomorrow and see if I can talk Loyalty into parting with a 32GB model for a couple of Benjamins and a some change.

Happy Bday X bruh!


----------



## ndwgs

Guys, let's do a Fantasy League....

I'll have to get it going today since the season starts tomorrow nite.

We need at least 10.

No wagers, just bragging rights. I'm only in 1 league this year, so i'm having withdrawals, i need another. lololol


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've got two going, with the one I've been in for years drafting tonight. I'm game if we can get another one going though, although scheduling a draft may be a bit difficult for me. Let me know if you get one going ndawgs, and if we draft late, thats ok, we can either skip week 1 or let the points go retroactive.


----------



## ndwgs

Sounds like a plan.

Zennites! Chime in! I need 8 peeps....

Well, i'll just Voluntold y'all, LOL

Nathan
Brian
Woody
Doug
Yosup
Lappy
Jaliscogeorge

Ok, so that's 7. Need 3 more, peeps!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm in, even though I've never played in fantasy leagues but I'll learn as we go along

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

No go for me. I dont' have the time to devote to a FF league. Now if you wanted to do a Pick'em where everyone picks a 1 team each week and Win = In, Lose and you're out, only pick team once a season, I would be interested in doing something like that. Also suggest starting a thread about it (or FF league) once everyone who is in or not to keep it clean with transactions, trades and points.

I just have a crap-ton of irons in the fire for the next 3 months and I just don't have the time for it.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I just have a crap-ton of irons in the fire for the next 3 months and I just don't have the time for it.


I'm sorta in the same boat. Too much upcoming personal and work related crap to devote time enough to it to have a good time.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Zennites! Chime in! I need 8 peeps....
> 
> Well, i'll just Voluntold y'all, LOL
> 
> Nathan
> Brian
> Woody
> Doug
> Yosup
> Lappy
> Jaliscogeorge
> 
> Ok, so that's 7. Need 3 more, peeps!!


Sorry bro. Subtract me from the equation. Just received a promotion 4 hours ago. With it I will be gone a minimum of 3 days a week for the next 9 weeks. I just dropped out of 1 ff league just because I can't spare the family time. Still gotta explain the new travel arrangements to Wifey, so it may not matter as I could be strangled when I get home anyway.


----------



## Woody

Congrats Lappy. All those long hours paid off.?! At least the travel is on for 9 weeks and not indefinite. Maybe you could meet up with a member of the Zen Bretheren, it is takes you close enough to someone.


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Sorry bro. Subtract me from the equation. Just received a promotion 4 hours ago. With it I will be gone a minimum of 3 days a week for the next 9 weeks. I just dropped out of 1 ff league just because I can't spare the family time. Still gotta explain the new travel arrangements to Wifey, so it may not matter as I could be strangled when I get home anyway.


Congrats Lap. Hopefully lots more flash money for ya mang! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

For anyone who's flipped back and forth from Zen to HellyBean...with the new partitions in HB 9/01, can you still flip back to Zen with a nandroid or does Zen then inherit the partition sizes established by HB? I haven't used HB since they changed the partitions.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ lappy - congrats dude, get that money!

@ naters - looks like we may be a day late and a dollar short. I'm game for a late starting league if you get one going. You have my email to send the invite to.

For all interested, we are running a pickem league at work, 10 bucks a week, winner take all, ties are a split pot, and only those who pay in will get the pay out. If you want in, pm me your email address and I'll send ya a link.


----------



## ddanc1984

Okay...I pulled the trigger. 32GB SGS3, including all the discounts - rebates, free month of service, loyalty, etc - and the new true unlimited starting tomorrow. I don't get the phone until Friday but hey...it's all good. They'll bill me for the phone in Oct for $153 including all taxes plus my normal billing of $103. I got what I wanted. I didn't have any use for the BOGO so I didn't aim for that. The 16GB I could get for $98 so I figured what the heck, take the 32GB. Add my current 32GB microSD and I'm golden.

Hopefully someone can dev a rom that will use more of the onboard space (bigger partitions, more powah....muahahahhaa). I'll have the bad motor-scooter to run it.

Wifey is on Sprint and got her iCrap 4G yesterday so I couldn't let it go unchallenged....LMAO.


----------



## Raykovitz

ddanc1984 said:


> Okay...I pulled the trigger. 32GB SGS3, including all the discounts - rebates, free month of service, loyalty, etc - and the new true unlimited starting tomorrow. I don't get the phone until Friday but hey...it's all good. They'll bill me for the phone in Oct for $153 including all taxes plus my normal billing of $103. I got what I wanted. I didn't have any use for the BOGO so I didn't aim for that. The 16GB I could get for $98 so I figured what the heck, take the 32GB. Add my current 32GB microSD and I'm golden.
> 
> Hopefully someone can dev a rom that will use more of the onboard space (bigger partitions, more powah....muahahahhaa). I'll have the bad motor-scooter to run it.
> 
> Wifey is on Sprint and got her iCrap 4G yesterday so I couldn't let it go unchallenged....LMAO.


Loyalty Dept's the way to go ....Welcome to the club.


----------



## ddanc1984

Raykovitz said:


> Loyalty Dept's the way to go ....Welcome to the club.


Yeah the agents said, "Well they're not going to be able to match external contractors " when I told them "I can get it cheaper at Wirefly". I got like $110 off for the free month so it normally would have been about $240 for the 32GB before taxes so by the time they discounted it, free month discount waiver and added taxes it's $153 so the agent was right, they didn't match Wirefly, they beat the shizz outta it.

I went for the 32 because I look at it like when I buy a computer, buy all the space/memory you can afford because you'll need it eventually...at least it holds true for me.


----------



## Woody

Woot!!!!!

I was talking to Annex last night and he said that it was funny how many of us are getting these things. He misses B alot.

If anyone needs anything on it, let me know. I have all the files and Odin images downloaded (jic) and am reading as much as I can. There have been two modem leaks yesterday from Sammobile.com, so that usually means that OTA is right around the corner. If B can get one, that will make 3/4 of DD and you know what that means? Would love to see some Zen on Lady Wood (she's proper you know). Only time will tell though.

Maybe in a month or so, I will start up a Lounge here on RW over in the GS3 side depending on how everyone feels about that and we can bounce between the two, or we can just leave it here. IMO, I like it here.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I guess it me and Doug left behind....

(not that thats bad company mind you)

I'm getting my new laptop first and foremost. There will be plenty left over that I could jump onto the SGS3 with both feet and not worry, but I am trying to be responsible with my newly acquired credit, and not max it out the day I get it.

I figure when the time is right, the stars will align, and the SGS3 will then be mine. (I didn't mean to rhyme that, maybe the starts are aligning already)


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks for the well wishes my Zen Bruthas. They roped me by makin an offer I couldnt refuse. Wifey is excited for me (or the coin..unsure)

@ddanc1984. Awwwyeah...Zen Nation movin to S3. Welcome to the party. 
@Br1ck'd WE NEED THE ZEN LEADER on S3
@Woodrube: my first trip is Ontario to train operators for 3 days. Any Zen nation in the area? Also great to know Annex is still kickin. Is he theming the S3 yet?
@ndawgs..I LOVEZ me som fooseball. Must keep the fam time up front though.

And..(drumroll please) I only worked 8 hours today. Feels like I didnt even work


----------



## eddychecker

Congrats Lappy!

I'm still a hold out for the G3. I renewed my contract with T-Mobile (been with them since Voicestream) to get my son a line in November. I'm part of their "Classic" plan with no upgrades. Without spending $600, I don't know how to get more out of them. Any advice?


----------



## Woody

Above all stay away from CL. I have read multiple posts about people getting them and then 3mos later TMo sends out IMEI lockdown bc previous owner didn't pay the bill.

I'd look for some Xmas specials tbh. The plan and rebate and a new phone for wiretapping was just too much to turn down for us. But as they say YMMV. Plus I am a "new" customer too.


----------



## Br1cK'd

On a positive note, I just ordered my new system.

Went with the Inspiron 5520 (thought about a 17 but that can get bulky when traveling)
Intel Core 3rd Generation i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
8GB DDR3
1TB HD (which is a 5400, but I have my eye on a 240GB SSD I saw on Tiger today for 160 I think it was.)

It should be here Friday. YAY!


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> On a positive note, I just ordered my new system.
> 
> Went with the Inspiron 5520 (thought about a 17 but that can get bulky when traveling)
> Intel Core 3rd Generation i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
> 8GB DDR3
> 1TB HD (which is a 5400, but I have my eye on a 240GB SSD I saw on Tiger today for 160 I think it was.)
> 
> It should be here Friday. YAY!


Sweet. -- in my best Eric Cartman voice.....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> On a positive note, I just ordered my new system.
> 
> Went with the Inspiron 5520 (thought about a 17 but that can get bulky when traveling)
> Intel Core 3rd Generation i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
> 8GB DDR3
> 1TB HD (which is a 5400, but I have my eye on a 240GB SSD I saw on Tiger today for 160 I think it was.)
> 
> It should be here Friday. YAY!


I have this vision of you rubbing your hands together and laughing in a semi-sinister but extremely happy way as the delivery guy makes his way to your doorstep. ( or is that the rest of us at the prospect of a pocket fullo Zen-jellybeans on our vibes)


----------



## jaliscojorge

First off congrats lappy on your promotion. I'm sure the money is better not so sure your liking the travel part of it. But it's a promotion I'm sure you couldn't refuse.  
And about the ff thing if it means devoting a lot of time then I'll have to drop out as well because time hasn't been on my side lately

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> _*I guess it me and Doug left behind....*_
> 
> (not that thats bad company mind you)
> 
> I'm getting my new laptop first and foremost. There will be plenty left over that I could jump onto the SGS3 with both feet and not worry, but I am trying to be responsible with my newly acquired credit, and not max it out the day I get it.
> 
> I figure when the time is right, the stars will align, and the SGS3 will then be mine. (I didn't mean to rhyme that, maybe the starts are aligning already)


Don't forget about me......

I will be on the Nexus S Train for another year and a half......

Vibe is still in my pocket though..


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Guys, let's do a Fantasy League....


Man, I'd luv to be part of that, but I can barely keep up with what's going on in the Zen Lounge. I'm most likely riding the bench on this one. Sorry, homie.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Just received a promotion 4 hours ago. With it I will be gone a minimum of 3 days a week for the next 9 weeks ...


NICE!! Congrats, my man. The lapdog-money-printing-machine just got cranked up a notch. Travel sucks, but hopefully you're not criss-crossing all over (esp. across time zones) and taking mostly short flights.

As the Jeffersons say, "We're movin on up ..."


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> I guess it me and Doug left behind....
> (not that thats bad company mind you) ...


"Bad Company ... till the day I die."

I'm sitting the fence as well.

Would luv to jump into SGS3 bliss (esp. with all the dev commotion building), but I'm holding out to see:
(1) How well our Vibe's handle JB (once Zen Jelly gets slathered on thick),
(2) If/When the next Gnex rolls out,
(3) dougie finally wins the lottery (... and mails me a big phatty check)!!


----------



## dougfresh

Lololol!!! Thanks for the jiggles  Lappy congratulations and make that Moola brother!! I don't know how to play fastasy football lol


----------



## lapdog01

Woohoo. Now I can be broke on a different level...thanks for the well wishes guys. Is it wrong that I am more excited that B is getting a new system than my promotion? Oh wifey already spent the excess


----------



## eddychecker

Money isn't everything. ;')

That's two of you with promotions, maybe it's an epidemic? Call my boss and tell him I need one too.


----------



## Woody

Check this out!!! I've infiltrated.

Look at my profile on the brown side. OKA1 gave me a good referral


----------



## dougfresh

[quote name=Woodrube' timestamp='1346807871' post='936179']
Check this out!!! I've infiltrated.

Look at my profile on the brown side. OKA1 gave me a good referral
[/quote]
COOL!!! Now I could run my mouth and trash talk the n00bs and be PROTECTED....Yeah Buddy


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> COOL!!! Now I could run my mouth and trash talk the n00bs and be PROTECTED....Yeah Buddy


Lol Zen-mafia.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> I guess it me and Doug left behind....
> 
> (not that thats bad company mind you)


I too am holding out. On another note I've been needing a flash fix lately so I dug out my completely stock G1 from way back. It was such a pain to root in comparison to when I first got my vibe. The hardest part is finding the files to get it done after so long. Oh well the search goes on!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Check this out!!! I've infiltrated.
> 
> Look at my profile on the brown side. OKA1 gave me a good referral


Far be it from us to use the Zen -brotherhood to our advantage to flame the unsuspecting noob-monkey on the brownside...right d'fresh?? Yosup? X?...well I won't anyway


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> I too am holding out. On another note I've been needing a flash fix lately so I dug out my completely stock G1 from way back. It was such a pain to root in comparison to when I first got my vibe. The hardest part is finding the files to get it done after so long. Oh well the search goes on!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


I do believe i MAY have some old school G1 goodness on my laptop. It is in use now good dr., but if I find anything I will post a link


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> I do believe i MAY have some old school G1 goodness on my laptop. It is in use now good dr., but if I find anything I will post a link


Thanks lappy!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I just watched a nice boat ride on the news lol


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> Money isn't everything. ;')
> 
> That's two of you with promotions, maybe it's an epidemic? Call my boss and tell him I need one too.


I'm wondering WTF I need to do to get my 4 year pay reduction rescinded....lol I guess it could be worse...I could be unemployed....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Check this out!!! I've infiltrated.
> 
> Look at my profile on the brown side. OKA1 gave me a good referral


The good news abounds for Zen Nation today. Congrats, Woodman. Very worthy bump in respect and recognition for all that you do over yonder.

As for having "infiltrated," we now have our very own Loki to cloak and port the Zen Faithful between the two "realms." Let's say part Loki. Part Thor ... for those moments to come when you'll have to throw down the Hammer (of Buddah, in spirit).


----------



## Raykovitz

dougfresh said:


> I just watched a nice boat ride on the news lol


Hahahaha !!!!.......OUCH !!! Even I could drive a boat better that that.


----------



## yosup

All ye Zen G3'ers ...
What's the biggest knock-your-socks-off aspect of the G3 so far?

Raw speed? Blazing transitions jumping from app to app? RAM stamina? Stunning gpu performance in games? Much easier to thumb tap on wider kb? Better web browsing experience? GPS map navigation on a huge a$$ screen? Pr0n on a huge a$$ screen (wait, did X get his G3 yet?)?

Raw power in your hands ...

"Yeah baby, I like it RAW!!!
...
Shimmy shimmy ya, shimmy yam, shimmy yay"


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> Far be it from us to use the Zen -brotherhood to our advantage to flame the unsuspecting noob-monkey on the brownside...right d'fresh?? Yosup? X?...well I won't anyway


A little blast from the	past. (Lol ... trolled by the Zen Mafia):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1807954



> xrider66:
> I did this and it bricked all 6 of my vibrant phones. I'm getting a lawyer to sue you right now.
> 
> My lawyer says that you have warez in this thread.
> He also says that you are taking credit for other people's work, guides like this have existed on our forums for a while now ...
> 
> N00B_IN_N33D:
> Actually, _devices_, since he bricked 6 of his phones. Not just a single one. Now I have a question, will this work on my friend's phone, which is a Windows phone? ... Edit: Hurry! Help me before xriderx66 sues you!
> 
> Dougfresh:
> I can confirm that your GPS fix breaks my NFC also. Tried paying at MickyD's and payment was rejected.
> 
> yosup:
> Dougie, can you buy me some bacon??
> 
> Dougfresh:
> Sure buddy!! Maybe a Baconnattor from Wendy's ... add extra baaaçcccooonnnn!!!
> 
> Woodrube:
> You got Trolled dude ...
> 
> xriderx66:
> ^ that's my lawyer.
> We're suing you for all your money
> 
> lapdog101:
> After reading the OP i was all prepared to flame you to no end ...


----------



## lapdog01

@ yosup
I needed that laugh to start my day Bro
Also. the G3 aka new susie, has knocked me OUT because the dual core handles a bunch of apps. I have had hulu plus, netflix, espn, Rootz, a couple games open, and she hums along all smoooooothly. Downloads are instantaneous. What is Lag? It's Like a 1968 Ferrari GT California... " If you have the means, I would HIGHLY recommend picking one up"

@drjjones426
Sadly, I cant find the G1 files. I think I had them in an old Box account, and I just neglected to export them back. Sorry I couldnt come through.


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> All ye Zen G3'ers ...
> What's the biggest knock-your-socks-off aspect of the G3 so far?
> 
> Pr0n on a huge a$$ screen (wait, did X get his G3 yet?)?


When he does, the bigger screen/keyboard will make the one-handed typing easier. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Shoot man. With the DLNA he can beam that sh!t across the room to his 42" LCD and have one hand for fighting and one hand for fun.


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> All ye Zen G3'ers ...
> What's the biggest knock-your-socks-off aspect of the G3 so far?
> 
> Raw speed? Blazing transitions jumping from app to app? RAM stamina? Stunning gpu performance in games? Much easier to thumb tap on wider kb? Better web browsing experience? GPS map navigation on a huge a$$ screen? Pr0n on a huge a$$ screen (wait, did X get his G3 yet?)?
> 
> Raw power in your hands ...
> 
> "Yeah baby, I like it RAW!!!
> ...
> Shimmy shimmy ya, shimmy yam, shimmy yay"


All of what you say is true...I have not ran into anything that will slow this badboy down.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Shoot man. With the DLNA he can beam that sh!t across the room to his 42" LCD and have one hand for fighting and one hand for fun.


Dr. Jerkenstein....LMAO Too bad Jeni offed himself...funny as shizz....


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> @ yosup
> I needed that laugh to start my day Bro
> Also. the G3 aka new susie, has knocked me OUT because the dual core handles a bunch of apps. I have had hulu plus, netflix, espn, Rootz, a couple games open, and she hums along all smoooooothly. Downloads are instantaneous. What is Lag? It's Like a 1968 Ferrari GT California... " If you have the means, I would HIGHLY recommend picking one up"
> 
> @drjjones426
> Sadly, I cant find the G1 files. I think I had them in an old Box account, and I just neglected to export them back. Sorry I couldnt come through.


No worries man. Appreciate you looking

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Shoot man. With the DLNA he can beam that sh!t across the room to his 42" LCD and have one hand for fighting and one hand for fun.


TONIGHT, YOU LADIES WILL SLEEP... WITH YOUR WEAPON!

YOUR PURRTY DAYS WITH LIL MISSY, AND HER PURTY PINK PANTIES, ARE OVER!

lolol


----------



## ndwgs

On the side note:

No ffl this year. Sigh. Ok, we'll try again next year guys?

Sign up now.

Let's just do that weekly pigskin matchups, and create our own pot league. At least we get some mula.

To start: let's just do dollar bets. Hmm? Who's in? I'll set it up? Plus someone with great accounting should start a general pay pal for the Zen Nation. So we can put the mula there, and the winner gets all.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, did my UM peeps whoop on your Huskies peeps about 8 to 10 years ago??? I thinks so, sorry hihi


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> Plus someone with great accounting should start a general pay pal for the Zen Nation.


I'm Cuban B, I'll rob all you fo' fuggers and go to Costa Rica again hihi!! Where the hell is Mr_Pyscho anyways? Is he too snooty to deal with us single cores now? I guess the 2 GB of RAM got him nutty


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup, did my UM peeps whoop on your Huskies peeps about 8 to 10 years ago??? I thinks so, sorry hihi


Oh, no you didn't!!
















Maybe your math is a little fuzzy this late night ... 'cuz I know you're really referring to the "Whammy in Miami" in 1994: UW 38 - MIAMI 20. You know that little game when UW broke the 58-game home winning streak yo homebozy had goin. Hehe.









But, dude ... (sigh) .... the year 2001 is completely boycotted from my mind. Horrible thing to make me remember that dreaded game. That was the start of the decline during the Slick Rick years after going 11-1 in 2000. Sheit, Miami didn't do too shabby that year, eh? BCS Championship on the line or not ... I just wanted to see Nebraska get whooped.

Count your lucky stars UW & Miami didn't play in 1991. That's the year we needed an "And-1" or mini-playoff. Damn, that was a blast going to Husky Stadium for all the home games. Miss that shizzle jizzle dizzles, mang. Co-National Champs ain't too shabby, but that 1991 UW-UM match up would've been one for the ages. ( but we (& the Coaches Poll) know who the real champs were that year ... hehe, "sorry hihi" ...














)


----------



## dougfresh

Lol , I hit send on that message and five minutes later I thought hmm you Ace of Bases did win (see what I did Woody).  Fact is that both our teams suck this year, but I always bleed my Green and Orange Zen colors %bump$ (see what I did Br1cKd) lol


----------



## yosup

What always sounds likes promise in the spring & fall pre-season buildup turns into more question marks with major injuries piling up. Our O-line is a mess, WR's are very young, linebacker corp is weak, already lost for the season (to recent injuiries) key starters at DE / RG / RB, etc. Sheesh. One game is all it took to muck everything back up again.

Everything rides on Keith Price, Austin Seferian-Jenkins, and Kasen Wiliams on offense. Our secondary players are the strength on defense, but we're weak & rather young at LB (makes me nervous seeing balls thrown into shallow routes). As long as we don't allow numbers like last year, Justin Wilcox will have earned my respect as the new D coach. I thought Steve Sarkisian could finally refrain from burning redshirts this year, but looks like we need a bunch of true freshman bodies on the field right now.

LSU game coming up is gonna be rough ... but, ya never know. That's the beauty of college foosball. Any given Saturday.

UW and UM can suck all they want this year, but I just want the SEC orgy-fest to be over. So damn tired of all the SEC worship from the talking heads.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm like a kid on xmas eve, got my new laptop coming tomorrow, and a faster internal drive and external enclosure for the tb drive thats coming with it. Already have Lubuntu ready to go for it.

I hope I can get some sleep tonight, but the propect of truly building from source has got me as giddy as X at a pron convention.


----------



## ndwgs

LUBUNTU FOR THEE WWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndwgs

Oh... for the two un-named peepz here thats chanting on their teams in 2001 or 19Oldies9..... *ahem* Dougyosupy-so-freshesh-so-cleang-mang!

I say to those two....

GO PAC CONFERENCE....

GO PAC 10

AND NOW, GO PAC 12!!!

AND DON'T FORGET MY NEVADA BOYS!! GO PAC UNR!! GO REBELS UNLV!!

#thatisall


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... GO PAC 12!!!


You know it, holms. 

"Whoop Dat Trick (Get 'Em)"
- Hustle & Flow


----------



## lapdog01

In a few hours a sleep deprived Br1cK'd will awaken in search of coffee. On the way to the kitchen, it will dawn on him that his new rig is on the way. A large grin morphs into a toothy smile as he vibrates with anticipation. Will he be able to focus on his job? will he tackle the delivery guy like a Cowboys RB? Will he call in to work? ..Tune in to our next episode of The Developer Chronicles: Mr. B builds from source. Zen Nation....time to factory reset, wipe cache and charge up the vibe.

In case you can't tell, I had tooooooo much coffee already....peace


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> "Ain't nuthin' but a (O)G-thang, baby!!"
> ( nostalgia, homie ... nostaljizzuh iz'all )
> 
> You know it, holms.
> 
> "Whoop Dat Trick (Get 'Em)"
> - Hustle & Flow


I Lovez me some college football. Unfortunately, I am an Illinois fan. we never win [email protected]!


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> In a few hours a sleep deprived Br1cK'd will awaken in search of coffee. On the way to the kitchen, it will dawn on him that his new rig is on the way. A large grin morphs into a toothy smile as he vibrates with anticipation. Will he be able to focus on his job? will he tackle the delivery guy like a Cowboys RB? Will he call in to work? ..Tune in to our next episode of The Developer Chronicles: Mr. B builds from source. Zen Nation....time to factory reset, wipe cache and charge up the vibe.
> 
> In case you can't tell, I had tooooooo much coffee already....peace


The beginning was not far from the truth. Although, I did come to work, this is where I am having everything shipped to, so I don't come home to a note on the door and a weekend of waiting, the ability to focus has yet to be seen.









Lappy, was it you that was due to get the SGS3 today?


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> The beginning was not far from the truth. Although, I did come to work, this is where I am having everything shipped to, so I don't come home to a note on the door and a weekend of waiting, the ability to focus has yet to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lappy, was it you that was due to get the SGS3 today?


No my friend I have been with new susie for 1 month now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Oops. I remember reading someone is expecting it today, just don't remember who posted it.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Oops. I remember reading someone is expecting it today, just don't remember who posted it.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Me..me...me!! Lol. Actually working outside the house today but someone is at the house to get it when it arrives. Gonna have them bring it to me....just so I can touch it. Glad I have a towel with me...lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I am just about done fighting the urge with my GS3 to "mod" it. So far I have rooted, froze and changed some governors, but the urge is eating away at me. Especially since there are 3 new leaked modems and my signal at work kind of blows. The only reason I am still thinking about waiting is bc JB should be out soon. But even so, someone should be able to make an Odin package that has root and all.

It was either Ray or Lappy, but there was some confusion about which recovery was "good" and which was "bad" (CWR or TWPR). Do either of you remember that? Aside from the embedded need for me to flash something other than my wife, I really like the phone alot and recommend it to anyone.

OH and an FYI for those that do have it. Guess what was buried in there? Carrier IQ.
You can use TB to freeze these 3 files or use the Logger App from the market or rename them .BAK:

*IQ-tmobile-release-unsigned.signed_TMO.apk
IQToggle.signed_TMO.apk
IQ_OOB_TMO.apk*


----------



## jaliscojorge

I mentioned that on the brown side there have been many reports of losing imei when flashing with cwm, and not with twrp. So i switched to twrp. No guarantee that it can't happen with twrp but i have my imei back ups with qpst tool and with the terminal emulator command that saves it directly to a data partition on the phone itself.
And i deleted the ciq files with es file explorer 

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

Thanks Jorge. Just out of curioustiy, what are you running now? I'm on UVALH2 and stock kernel but like above, I have the itch and want to flash a compatable kernel and these new modems.


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> Me..me...me!! Lol. Actually working outside the house today but someone is at the house to get it when it arrives. Gonna have them bring it to me....just so I can touch it. Glad I have a towel with me...lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I knew it was one of the crew, good deal man, we can share our excitement as we wait on our new toys!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm still on uvalem but have been trying the different modems that have been out with the team sonic modem flashing app. Makes it easy to switch between them with that app. I haven't tried them all but eventually i will once I've tested them long enough to determine if they work for me or not. Though i think that the stock out of the box is faster but noticed a little lag on connecting once in a while.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Woody

How in the heck do you get that Modem Flashing app to work. I downloaded it and put it on my external and flashed it through stock recovery and it gave me the E:Signature Verification failure. But the OP states that it will work with stock recoveries. I have tried over and over and cannot get it to work. Am I missing something?


----------



## lapdog01

Wood
I flashed wildchilds rooted Jb release last night. I dont notice any significant bugs, it's not bad for a leak. I will odin to stock sometime before the ota for jb. Comes.out. I also had trouble with the modem flasher. And I obliterated carrier iq last week too


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> I am just about done fighting the urge with my GS3 to "mod" it. So far I have rooted, froze and changed some governors, but the urge is eating away at me. Especially since there are 3 new leaked modems and my signal at work kind of blows. The only reason I am still thinking about waiting is bc JB should be out soon. But even so, someone should be able to make an Odin package that has root and all.
> 
> It was either Ray or Lappy, but there was some confusion about which recovery was "good" and which was "bad" (CWR or TWPR). Do either of you remember that? Aside from the embedded need for me to flash something other than my wife, I really like the phone alot and recommend it to anyone.
> 
> OH and an FYI for those that do have it. Guess what was buried in there? Carrier IQ.
> You can use TB to freeze these 3 files or use the Logger App from the market or rename them .BAK:
> 
> *IQ-tmobile-release-unsigned.signed_TMO.apk
> IQToggle.signed_TMO.apk
> IQ_OOB_TMO.apk*


Woods.. I'm on CWM touch, but thinking on switching to TWRP. It works fine but the IMEI bug has been linked to CWM. I'm running a deodex UVALH2 from Wild that has ciq stuff removed.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I ran the modem flashing app with twrp without any problems, it has been updated since it first came out so don't know if the newer version has anything different that causes those errors Wood?

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## Br1cK'd

The new rig is spectacular! Gotta wait still on my speedier drive before I install Linux, but man, this 3rdGen i7 is the tits!


----------



## yosup

I'll let some lyrics from "Grease" do the talkin' ...



Br1cK said:


> ... Tune in to our next episode of The Developer Chronicles: Mr. B builds from source. Zen Nation....time to factory reset, wipe cache and charge up the vibe ...


( Zen, baby, Zen !!! ) ...

You're the one that I want.
Oh, Oh, Ooh.
The one I need.
Oh, yes indeed.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I Lovez me some college football. Unfortunately, I am an Illinois fan. we never win [email protected]!


Always liked "Juice" Williams.

According to Wikipedia:


> Williams was dubbed "*Juice*" by his grandmother because of his large size as a child. "I was kind of big &#8230; you know, *big and juicy*, I guess."


Apparently he's an Account Manager at CDW and signed with Chicago Slaughter (lol ... I have no clue about the "Indoor Football League").


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Always liked "Juice" Williams.
> 
> According to Wikipedia:
> 
> Apparently he's an Account Manager at CDW and signed with Chicago Slaughter (lol ... I have no clue about the "Indoor Football League").


Thats a sad state of affairs when Juice W is the Illini highlight.
And yosup....even players in that league dont know whats goin on

@woodrube. Back to stock...the leak was a tad too buggy. I guess I was Zen spoiled....Oh man I just remembered . Ihave NO VIBRANT to flash when B does his first source build. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## yosup

So Andy Roddick retires from Men's Tennis. For a guy who could hit a 155 mph serve (simply insane), he was just a little unlucky to come up thru the Federer - Nadal era. His Grand Slam count really should've been 2 titles - ie. he was so damn close to beating Federer in that epic 2009 Wimbledon finals (5-7, 7-6 (6), 7-6 (5), 3-6, 16-14).

But ... don't feel too sorry for the guy 'cuz he gets to spend more time with his wife, Brooklyn Decker (yowza!!):


----------



## Woody

I have never wanted to be someone's thumb so bad until now!!!

In other news. JUSTICE. http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/05/iphone-5-design-copied-patented-goophone-i5/


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> In other news. JUSTICE. http://www.bgr.com/2...ed-goophone-i5/


That is hilarious!! Surprising the "knockoff" came from China ... NOT!! A damn shame they couldn't get a US patent for it. Still, I'll take the small victories along with the big ones.

( Btw, Woodz ... you ever find out which forums you'll be moderating on the other side? )


----------



## Woody

BOOM!!!! 1000 likes

Popped Yosup's 1k cherry and he didn't even buy me dinner.


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> In other news. JUSTICE. http://www.bgr.com/2...ed-goophone-i5/


Epic

I WANT ONE!


----------



## yosup

Times are tough all over ... even for HollyWeird ... ( roll, roll, roll your eyes







):

Jay Leno takes a 50% pay cut



> Late-night talk show host Jay Leno took a 50% pay cut as part of NBC's budget-chopping effort last month at "The Tonight Show," ...
> 
> ... The outsized pay cut, which took Mr. Leno's salary *down to around $15 million* ...


He was making $82,000 per DAY ... but now he's "only" making $41,000 a day.

A talkshow host makes in ONE day almost what the average school teacher takes home in a year. Something seriously wrong with that.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> I have never wanted to be someone's thumb so bad until now!!!
> 
> In other news. JUSTICE. http://www.bgr.com/2...ed-goophone-i5/


why does the Stones " under my thumb" keep playin in my mind???
Soft-Bricked new susie..but the vibe vets know how to get outta trouble


----------



## Woody

Do tell how that happened. Seems the Zen-ites are all night owls tonight playing with their toys.

Hey B, you awake?

Homage to ZenCrew. Check out my sig on brown side.


----------



## dougfresh

No I'm asleep







Nice Mod Banner bro, it's different than the others! Did NIN (Nine Inch Nails) make it for you, if so nicely done nOOb!!


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Do tell how that happened. Seems the Zen-ites are all night owls tonight playing with their toys.


Tried the New leak here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1875923 Followed the op, did the superwipe in TWRP. I had checked the md5 on the download and put it, along with a backup, on my ext sd. superwipe performed no prob. Attempted to flash the Rom..FAIL.  Tried two more times. all failures. Tried to flash backup (nandroid) .. fail. then TWRP booted again..then fade to Black. Accessed recovery again and I felt two vibrations and fade to black. I odined the root66tar file to restore UVLH2. So back to Stock rooted for awhile. ( at least til noon anyway)








NICE SIG WOOD. N00B is da GUY . also love the Zen shout out. Beeyootiful mang. 

@ yosup 1000+ rep???? people like you, they Really like you.

@ddanc Howz the new toy?
@Br1cK'd ; Zen Jelly uploading yet


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> BOOM!!!! 1000 likes
> 
> Popped Yosup's 1k cherry and he didn't even buy me dinner.


Haha ... was it as good for you as it was for me?









Yeah, I'm easy like that. Wam - Bam - Thank You, Zen Mafia. Plus, my Betsy's a loosey-goosey flash-ho. So, who doesn't like a ho, eh? 

Woodz ... put the next round on my tab. What are we drinking?







( Btw ... I'll finally pay it off once I get that phat lottery check from d'fresh esh'so'clean )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... So back to Stock rooted for awhile. ( at least til noon anyway)


As they say:
"Better to have flashed & lost
than not to have flashed at all."

Noon? Kinda like Chinese food, eh? Get hungry again after a few hours. Pebble / Cobalt Blue Ballz.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Since the ICS rom was ZEN, I decided to look at Zen names and meanings... *Enkyo *means *full circle*...


----------



## xriderx66

Hey guys, finally I'm back.
There was a problem with netgear router issues and damn TWC came by today (a week after it happened) and finally have internet after a week.
Damn life is difficult without internet


----------



## Br1cK'd

A little anecdote from my Saturday morning in the Rockies...

So, I figured it wasn't a bad idea to head by work today and grab my drive that came in last night, ran by the office, check. Then, gotta run by PetsMart for some cat food and litter, done and done. Hit BK for a croissanwich, cool, then the local Smoker Friendly for some snus and some incense, then home to play with my new toys.

But wait, the car won't start. I'm getting juice, all electronics work, but the starter is not even firing, dammit. Ok first, check the clutch override switch, its good, all fuses are good too, but all my tools are at home. Sigh. I get a push start and boogy on home to have a better look. Back at the Casa de Zen, got the hood up, my mechanic on the phone, and my neighbor over. I click on the flashlight to peer down at the starter.

Now, here in Colorado, every few years we gets an infestation of Miller Moths, this year was especially bad in my neck of the woods. I would seriously have 50 or more in between my screen door and front door on any given opening of said doors. Sucks, but the cat loves them, like flying little candies for him. But I digress.

Peering down at the starter, several dried moths are sticking out of the grill on the front of the starter. I'll be damned I uttered. Using needle nose pliers, I pluck them out, and Charlotte (thats my Saturns name) fires right up. Son-of-a-b! The moths strike again.

Crisis and wallet hemorrhage avoided, all is now well. Oh yeah, new drive is also installed, and loading Lubuntu on 'er now.

Happy Saturday Everybody.

Edit - aaaaaaand I take it all back. The starter is shot. Got three more starts out of it, then died at the grocery store with a car full of groceries.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ddanc1984

Been working security at a gun show so been sparse on my online time but gotta say the GS3 is the shizz mang! Gonna have to root soon tho...miss TiB and I need to restore some stuff off Vibe. Not a show stopper for me but would be nice. Unless there's another way....hmmmm

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Peering down at the starter, several dried moths are sticking out of the grill on the front of the starter. I'll be damned I uttered. Using needle nose pliers, I pluck them out, and Charlotte (thats my Saturns name) fires right up. Son-of-a-b! The moths strike again.
> 
> Crisis and wallet hemorrhage avoided, all is now well. Oh yeah, new drive is also installed, and loading Lubuntu on 'er now.
> 
> Happy Saturday Everybody.
> 
> Edit - aaaaaaand I take it all back. The starter is shot. Got three more starts out of it, then died at the grocery store with a car full of groceries.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


I still blame the Moths









@ddanc1984 ....ROOT that bad boy. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771687 ...Keep that tar on hand In case of emergency...trust me


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Hey guys, finally I'm back.
> There was a problem with netgear router issues and damn TWC came by today (a week after it happened) and finally have internet after a week.
> Damn life is difficult without internet


I remember black and white TV..


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Do tell how that happened. Seems the Zen-ites are all night owls tonight playing with their toys.
> 
> Hey B, you awake?
> 
> Homage to ZenCrew. Check out my sig on brown side.


I dunno why but when I looked at your sig, I don't know if it was the text or the scrolling but it reminded me for some reason of the Monty Python and the Holy Grail opening credits where it says something like "Those responsible for sacking the people who have just been sacked have been sacked". My mind works in weird ways sometimes....lol


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> I still blame the Moths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ddanc1984 ....ROOT that bad boy. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1771687 ...Keep that tar on hand In case of emergency...trust me


I have T999UVLG1. Gonna DL T999UVALH2. I may have missed it somewhere and will have to search to see if there's a stock T999UVLG1 I can Odin in case of needing repair. Or I could use the suggestion someone had that since I have the insurance on it, wreck it to the point it won't start -- problem solved....lol


----------



## Woody

@DDanc1984 - I am on LH2 now and love it. If you need to unroot ever, you can just do this. No need to wreck such a piece of art. We are hackers, this is what we do.

Here are the terminal commands to Unroot if you need them.
Run the terminal commands, reboot, profit.



Code:


su<br />
rm -r /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
rm -r /system/xbin/busybox<br />
rm -r /system/bin/su<br />
reboot

 You may need to take su out of xbin if it is in there too. Check before running these codes to see which or both it lies (/bin and*or /xbin)


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> We are HACKERS


Amen to that!!!


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> @DDanc1984 - I am on LH2 now and love it. If you need to unroot ever, you can just do this. No need to wreck such a piece of art. We are hackers, this is what we do.
> 
> Here are the terminal commands to Unroot if you need them.
> Run the terminal commands, reboot, profit.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> su<br />
> rm -r /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
> rm -r /system/xbin/busybox<br />
> rm -r /system/bin/su<br />
> reboot
> 
> You may need to take su out of xbin if it is in there too. Check before running these codes to see which or both it lies (/bin and*or /xbin)


I realized the reason I had LG1 is that I hadn't run the OTA update yet.....D'OH! Running that now. Will probably not do anything further to the phone until Monday when I'm not wiped from working all day and if I run into issues have plenty of time to fix it...i.e. not 10:30pm at night....lol


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Amen to that!!!


More like crackflashers....we just have to do SOMETHING...even it it's just root. I would really like to have TiB back so I can restore some things from the old Vibe (copy backup packages to PC, or DropBox then DL to GS3 and restore) and there are a couple of other apps I'd like to have back that need root.

@Rube -- so if I use those commands I don't need to worry about flashing the REAL stock ROM via Odin? However, if I install TiB and since TiB uses BusyBox, that seems to set the phone to Modified if I understand correctly, so in reality I would need to uninstall TiB and remove BB somehow or else flash the fully stock/no root image right?

Edit: Disregard my idiocy above....I missed the big command to REMOVE BusyBox! Like I said...main reason why I'm not going to futz with this tonight while tired....I can't even read...LOL.

Edit part deux: Did the OTA update successfully...I've satisfied my inner crackflasher for the evening....lol


----------



## ddanc1984

Wood,

Two things since I know you've done this and I know I could find them by searching but don't wanna recreate the wheel so to speak.

1. I know you can remove the SU and BB but is there a fully stock T999UVLH2 somewhere...just in case?
2. Do you have a link to the Sammy USB drivers for the GS3?

I just wanna have stock root at this point. With root I can restore what I want to restore, use the root apps I want to and remove any bloat I desire.

I'll be probably be happy there for awhile. I'll have to reroot after the JB update but I can live with that.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey wood, I had read some threads where people were complaining about tiB not working after updating to lh2. Is it running successfully for you? Just checking because I'm getting the itch to try it out. But don't want the hassle if tiB is going to be finneckey.

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## dougfresh

@ddance, download dropbox on your pc and mount your Vibrant and transfer all your desired files including the whole TiB folder in your SD to DB, then download DB on your G3 and dl it.


----------



## Woody

ddanc1984 said:


> Hey wood, I had read some threads where people were complaining about tiB not working after updating to lh2. Is it running successfully for you? Just checking because I'm getting the itch to try it out. But don't want the hassle if tiB is going to be finneckey.
> 
> typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


TiB is working fine for me. Not sure what the problem would be with it.

@Both - if you use Mr Robinson's LH2 root image that Lappy linked, it will only flash the /system partition and you wont lose anything on /data, hence no need for factory reset. So no need to restore stuff bc it will still be there. /Dalvik and /cache are auto wiped on first boot.

I'm off to bed. I was up til about 4am setting up that Repo thread on the brown side. So I'm kind of beat. 
Also the urge took me over last night and I flashed TWRP and tested out the Modem Flasher. Works great and Clark44 is going to update it tonight to include the 4 leaked modems from this week.


----------



## xriderx66

I laughed way too hard at this


----------



## Raykovitz

lapdog01 said:


> I remember black and white TV..


b&w TV and changing the channel with vice grips.....


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> b&w TV and changing the channel with vice grips.....










I'm glad SOMEONE can relate.
No Vice grips at my grandmas house it was needlenose pliers


----------



## Big Dog KMc

lapdog01 said:


> I'm glad SOMEONE can relate.
> No Vice grips at my grandmas house it was needlenose pliers


And Guess who was the one who had to get up and change it,,,,, 
"ALL THE TIME"????????


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> And Guess who was the one who had to get up and change it,,,,,
> "ALL THE TIME"????????


Lol we were the first generation of remote controls..voice activated
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> @ddance, download dropbox on your pc and mount your Vibrant and transfer all your desired files including the whole TiB folder in your SD to DB, then download DB on your G3 and dl it.


Yeah that is sorta my plan after I root this sucker and put TiB on it....muahahahahaha!


----------



## drjjones426

ddanc1984 said:


> Yeah that is sorta my plan after I root this sucker and put TiB on it....muahahahahaha!


Forget you guys and your GS3's. I've been rocking it old school with my G1 the last few days! What! All jokes a side this phone was the shit when it first came out

Sent from my HTC Dream using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

It's Alive!!! It's Alive!!!

I got Woodwina up and running this weekend. Now, I just need some time to put on my trenchcoat and flash her.

Rule of thumb: Wipe your sh!t.
I picked up a motherboard from someone and replaced the one that had the bad USB port that I got it with. So, of course it booted right up into AOKP. Now the person who sold it to me (locally), didn't wipe his internal SD and all his crap was still on there. Unfortunately there was no nudie pics but all his username stuff was still on there, some apps and even his XDA app was still logged in. Of course I wiped it (only after making a nandroid and pulling some TiB files off-hehe), but he was lucky that, 1 I know him, 2 I like him and 3 I am an Honest-Abe.

B, since I was able to get Woodwina working w/o Dan's MB, do you want me to send it back or hold on to it until someone else needs it and I can send it to them? Your call, just let me know.


----------



## ddanc1984

Got Root! WOOT!!

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Great news Woody!!! I'm getting my build environment setup at times around fixing the car, which just got done btw. Maybe she can be a tester for my first source builds....

Just hang onto the board man, in case someone pops up. No reason to spend more money shipping things around the country that nobody needs yet. Its in good hands, and might make a fashionable key chain one day. Unless of course you just don't want it sittin around, then send it on back and I'll put it in the box with the rest of the parts.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Great news Woody!!! BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH my first source builds
> BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH










We tend to retain that which interests us the most.


----------



## eddychecker

I went into a T-Mobile store today and they said I could walk out with a new Sammie Galaxy S3 today for the low price of $179.....and then make $20 payments for 20 months. I left still rockin the Vibe! Maybe I'm cheap, but I can't see spending that much on a phone. I got both my Vibe and a Tab 10.1 for less than the cost of the S3. I have T-Mobile's "value" plan, yes I am cheap, and it does not subsidize a new phone at all. I really want a S3, but there seems to be know other way of getting one without the HUGE price tag. I'm open to any suggestion that doesn't involve me selling bodily fluids.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Anyone fortunate enough to already have an S3, modem flashing app has been updated to v3. Many are happy with the LI4 modem but it includes LI5 as well

typed from my white sgs3 hungry for some Zen


----------



## lapdog01

Sitting at U S celluar field watchin My Sox strangling the Detroit kitty cats . Havin a frosty Brew...Cheers Zen- Nation

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Forget you guys and your GS3's. I've been rocking it old school with my G1 the last few days! What! All jokes a side this phone was the shit when it first came out
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream using RootzWiki


Did you locate some OG G1 goodness? I love to mess around with that old school device. May blow the dust off of mine this weekend 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki slightly groggy


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> I went into a T-Mobile store today and they said I could walk out with a new Sammie Galaxy S3 today for the low price of $179.....and then make $20 payments for 20 months. I left still rockin the Vibe! Maybe I'm cheap, but I can't see spending that much on a phone. I got both my Vibe and a Tab 10.1 for less than the cost of the S3. I have T-Mobile's "value" plan, yes I am cheap, and it does not subsidize a new phone at all. I really want a S3, but there seems to be know other way of getting one without the HUGE price tag. I'm open to any suggestion that doesn't involve me selling bodily fluids.


I took someone's advice and called TMO and asked for a Loyalty Rep. They took the rebate, a free month of service, and some other discounts and I end up paying like $153 for the GS3 after tax. Re-up'd for another 24 months at roughly what I was spending before although I dropped the $10/month for the use of TMO HotSpots for the lappy. Don't really need it cuz now I can use the GS3 as my HotSpot.

Edit: Missed the part on the "value" plan which may not hold much sway with the Loyalty folks but it can't hurt to call them up and ask.


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> I'm with ya...... Go HAWKS !!!!!! The 12th man loud & proud....


Yo, RayRay ...
How'd Braylon Edwards not catch that ball at the end? Right through his hands. C'mon now!!


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Sitting at U S celluar field watchin My Sox strangling the Detroit kitty cats . Havin a frosty Brew...Cheers Zen- Nation


Mmmmm .. daaaaaaaa Beers!! 

( could go for one right about now )


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> Did you locate some OG G1 goodness? I love to mess around with that old school device. May blow the dust off of mine this weekend
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki slightly groggy


Yup took a minute but finally found em. There's quite a few roms and mods still for it at that other place.

Sent from my HTC Dream using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Amazon has the G3 for $99 today if you don't mind going with another carrier besides Tmo http://m.engadget.com/2012/09/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-drops-to-99-on-amazon-for-a-very-limited/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## sugartibbs

The way T-mobile is hemmoraging "valued customers",, and Samsungs ass kicking in court, they'll be giving the s3 away in a month or so, "wait for it"


----------



## xriderx66

Just found this article...
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-drops-to-99-on-amazon-for-a-very-limited/


----------



## sugartibbs

Also a little curios about how sporty the new Nexus is going to be, the S3 has alot of fancy I'll never use


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> Just found this article...
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-drops-to-99-on-amazon-for-a-very-limited/


 Wow!! What a great discovery!! You're the Shit X lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey Fresh, EF said there was a way to use Titanium Backup to turn a custom keyboard like swiftkey 3 to a system app. Swk3 is breaking my usb connect, would conversion solve this prob?


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Wow!! What a great discovery!! You're the Shit X lol


Fresh you are the man:lol:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Shuggs, my only guess is to push SwiftKey into System/ app and set perms?? I'm guessing you probably have done this already? TiB has some setting to do it also but I haven't messed wit it. Btw..Who's EF anyway


----------



## sugartibbs

ooops, Fault Exception, FE...I played with the free tb, you probly need the pro, and $5 is boucoup for an app I never cared for. I'll figure a way through adb, or the next release will.


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Wow!! What a great discovery!! You're the Shit X lol


Interesting that's the same price Loyalty gave me for the 16gig model last week. I took the 32gig tho.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## xriderx66

sugartibbs said:


> ooops, Fault Exception, FE...I played with the free tb, you probly need the pro, and $5 is boucoup for an app I never cared for. I'll figure a way through adb, or the next release will.


luckily I got the titanium backup pro app for free on a contest on a youtube channel. Has worked wonderfully since.


----------



## dougfresh

A new Slim is dropping tomorrow Sugar so hang tightie to your tightie whities bro. I got recruited to test Slim so I guess I'll give all you guys the inside scoop.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> The way T-mobile is hemmoraging "valued customers",, and Samsungs ass kicking in court, they'll be giving the s3 away in a month or so, "wait for it"


Aaaah ... good to see Shugg Knight back on the block. You doin ok ... in OK?? Slowly gettin the band back together here. 

"Shake yo Shugga Makkuuuuuuhhhh"
- in the name of love (Def Leppard style)


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Interesting that's the same price Loyalty gave me for the 16gig model last week. I took the 32gig tho.


The 32 gigger was the one you got for $153 after tax??

It's funny how 32 GB just don't seem very big any more (esp. for tons of pix, vids, mp3's, lg game data files, etc). Kinda like how a 50" plasma is now very pedestrian and seems to get smaller & smaller ( v. the jaw dropping first viewing full of "Holy Shit X" and soiled tightie whities







).


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> A new Slim is dropping tomorrow Sugar so hang tightie to your tightie whities bro. I got recruited to test Slim so I guess I'll give all you guys the inside scoop.


I'm just waiting for someone to recruit you as a forum moderator, bro. That would be sum funky good times watching you play Wack-A-N00B. Like hunting for bananas & pink tacos in Costa Rica. Just be steppin in 'em every few yards. U be neck deep in dismembered N00B body parts. Get some!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Roger that, tightie whities are coming back, truth! but only after Labor Day.

Moderator..Oh yeah...you'd need a boss avatar, like... Bieber, you guys stop that or, or I'll tell my Mom.


----------



## dougfresh

Is it wrong to wear white after Labor Day .... I don't think so


----------



## dougfresh

http://m.lifehacker.com/5941355/get-5-in-amazon-mp3-credit-for-free as you know, df has free googies for my peoples.If you have multiple Amazon accts , hint,hint it works well.


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> Yo, RayRay ...
> How'd Braylon Edwards not catch that ball at the end? Right through his hands. C'mon now!!


All I could say is WTF..... I was working at the time and didn't get to watch the game,







I was just getting ready to hold final formation just as the game was ending.


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> The 32 gigger was the one you got for $153 after tax??
> 
> It's funny how 32 GB just don't seem very big any more (esp. for tons of pix, vids, mp3's, lg game data files, etc). Kinda like how a 50" plasma is now very pedestrian and seems to get smaller & smaller ( v. the jaw dropping first viewing full of "Holy Shit X" and soiled tightie whities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


$153 is what they told me but I haven't set the bill yet. I have a credit of $111 on my account right how so the phone will probably show up as $249. I'll post the final outcome after I do all the math.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## ddanc1984

ROFLMAO This is from the "over there" but it literally made me laugh out loud. I've been following the Google Now for ICS thread over there http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224 and it's like a comedy store even the OP is funny...people asking questions answered two posts back, not reading the OP and they get hammered by the people over there. Brutal but it's still funny.....X would love it.


----------



## Woody

Haha CFB is hilarious. I have seen a few threads/post by him and he doesn't hold back. I'll have to check out that thread later on tonight.
Post#3 is funny


----------



## Big Dog KMc

ddanc1984 said:


> ROFLMAO This is from the "over there" but it literally made me laugh out loud. I've been following the Google Now for ICS thread over there http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224 and it's like a comedy store even the OP is funny...people asking questions answered two posts back, not reading the OP and they get hammered by the people over there. Brutal but it's still funny.....X would love it.


up until a few days ago that was linked in my sig on the Poop side.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Haha CFB is hilarious. I have seen a few threads/post by him and he doesn't hold back. I'll have to check out that thread later on tonight.
> Post#3 is funny


Is that the Wall of Shame page? LOL


----------



## ddanc1984

You can look the other way
Or you can face the light
Although it seems so far away
Freedom's worth the fight

"Outcry" - Dream Theater

Guys are amazing musicians.....


----------



## Br1cK'd

MP is the mother-lovin MAN! He has been crucial in helping me get my dev environment setup on lubuntu, giving me some much needed tips when the build was failing, and helping me get past the borked recovery from aokp source.

Don't know where I would be without that dude. He's busy taking care of his life, and thats awesome sauce, but he still has the bug, and has been more than happy to help me out. I'm building a straight AOKP source build now, oob so no tweaks. But if this works, gonna branch it out and work some magic.

Now don't get too excited yet guys. I am taking it slowly and getting comfortable with linux and this process, so it may still be a while before any br1ck'd source builds come out, but progress is being made, and this nerd is excited for sure!


----------



## Woody

@Yosup - check out the Cappy EU thread on the brown side. I think I found something.

@B
View attachment 32174
. If only we had a Linux environment we could get through that damn trail.


----------



## Br1cK'd

now thats some old school shizz right there!


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> @Yosup - check out the Cappy EU thread on the brown side. I think I found something.
> 
> @B
> View attachment 32174
> . If only we had a Linux environment we could get through that damn trail.
> View attachment 32175


When I started at DeVry that's what we used for all our stuff. Then we'd have to go off and write 8080 and 8088 assembler code. Apple Pascal too....wow...yeah...fuggin old I am....lol


----------



## xriderx66

laughed at this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/zs167


----------



## yosup

O-O-O-oooooh ... some exciting stuff brewin' for the Zen faithfull!!

Need to check back in later to catch up, but I wanted to ask all my fellow Zen Gangsta's which cloud-sync'd note apps you rock on your phones?

Catch Notes was my defacto note app, but the new v5.0 release is simply awful. They even removed the "sync" button and stuck it in the settings menu (which you can only access from the main dashboard page ... sigh). I don't care for the multi-color gibberish, and editing notes is unbelievably frustrating now. Using Swype, I can't even move the cursor or select text. Plus, they keep adding more padding to the sides, so you end up losing character space per text row. I probably need to somehow get my hands on an old ass version of Catch - ie. before they added the Streams and all the other nonsense.

Evernote is nice (and the editing features are nifty), and I do use it as well. The one (major) thing that keeps me from using it daily is the lack of "small" or "smaller" text sizes for the editing screen - ie. the fonts are too damn big and takes forever to scroll through a long note (ie. this is me ranting even while running 190 LCD dpi) ... lol). The folders are great (wish Catch did it that way instead of streams & tags). Plus the others bells and whistles are nice, but that text size is the deal breaker for me. If they could allow the edit screen font to be the same size as the "small" size list view font, it would probably replace Catch for me (at least the v5.0 version).

So ... I'm open to any suggestions y'all may have. I tend to sync cloud-based notes between all my devices. BuTT ... the main thing I'm seeking (aside from cloud sync'ing) is getting the smallest text sizes possible - ie. list view, note view, & esp. editing view. Any suggestions?


----------



## ddanc1984

@Yo I use Evernote myself.


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> @Yo I use Evernote myself.


+1
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> +1
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


same here

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

Odin'd the old Vibe back to rooted stock 2.2 but just couldn't take the look of Froyo anymore. Flashed CWM and reloaded it with Zen....lol Got a SIM coming off eBay for H20 Wireless so I'll have it to play with and help test code.


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> @Yo I use Evernote myself.


Aye, Evernote bruh. Shiz. Except for a couple of things or options in there. But not a deal breaker for sure.

On a side note:

@Woods @Lappy @Ray @Anybody that has S3, lol....

Have you guys been testing some of those Leaks they got on the toilet side? Another dropped, and by far, i tested LI6?? I forgot what build, and it's JB, so far, stable at best? Buggy, but better than the previous leaks. Warning, NANDROID before you test. I had a scare. Thank you ROM Manager.

Anywho, i got a stock LH2 I re-arranged. If you guys want to try with some input buildprop.... let me know. It's not my build, i just made it stock and bloatness uninstallable. Wildchild is due for credit, and FiveOhFox script. Not my build, just re-arranged and re-vamped to make it "faster". Stock out in the toilet bowl don't have un-installable bloat, so i got one for me. I come back to it after testing these leaks. When I find time, i'll finetune it this weekend and i'll get you guys that zip flashable file.


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> Anywho, i got a stock LH2 I re-arranged. If you guys want to try with some input buildprop.... let me know. It's not my build, i just made it stock and bloatness uninstallable. Wildchild is due for credit, and FiveOhFox script. Not my build, just re-arranged and re-vamped to make it "faster". Stock out in the toilet bowl don't have un-installable bloat, so i got one for me. I come back to it after testing these leaks. When I find time, i'll finetune it this weekend and i'll get you guys that zip flashable file.


I've tried a couple... But I too keep returning to wilds LH2 stock build. not debloated but frozen in TiB. Holding back on JB builds for now. I'm thinking on flashing faux's kernel for stock so I can OC and see whats really under the hood of this beast....whats everyones thoughts on Raidos? they all seem pretty comparible to me.


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> I've tried a couple... But I too keep returning to wilds LH2 stock build. not debloated but frozen in TiB. Holding back on JB builds for now. I'm thinking on flashing faux's kernel for stock so I can OC and see whats really under the hood of this beast....whats everyones thoughts on Raidos? they all seem pretty comparible to me.


Im also using Wild's stock build. Using the kernel from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28399829&postcount=1
Had Susie running at 1900 Humming like a Ferrari


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> DAMN. I would humpyer_leg right now like a rabid DAWG that I am! (No ****, X **** tho? Hehe)
> 
> But X will take care of that for ya B! He gotz towels, I ain't gotz none. Roughin' it. (That's what she said last night... and before that... and oh before that....)
> 
> Har Har.
> 
> Seriously B, ddddaaaaammmnnnn, dude I would wait centuries!
> 
> So how's MP Anybum? Has he itched to make a kernel on both S3 and the Vibes yet? LOL....


The initial build went off without a hitch, I am syncing the AOKP JB repo now, gonna play with that for a little while. This new machine, amazingly takes under 45 minutes to put a build together from source code. Its effin smokin!

MP is doing pretty good, taking care of the fam and working and what not. IF you see his new sig, he has been working on a kernel for the S3, but keeping ti personal for now as he doesn't have the availability for support of any means right now. Hell, I almost got him in trouble yesterday for messing around too much, lol. He's still the same guy we all know and love, thats our MP.


----------



## Woody

This one looks nice. It is new though, so we'll have to see. It is LH2 but the kernel now has init.d, so that is a good thing. I haven't flashed any JB ROMs yet, as I am like you and on the fence. As for modems, LI6 is by far the best for me (Cincy).

Time to go to work but I'll check in later. Have a day fellas.


----------



## ddanc1984

I'm just sticking with rooted stock for now on the GS3. It's plenty fast outta the box and yeah I know it's bloated but I'll probably be good with it until after they do the JB update. I'm satisfying my flashing DTs with the Vibe for now. After Odin to stock and then going through the motions to get it back to Zen, I'm good for a day or two at least.

I gotta run out and mow my grass before the storms get here.....


----------



## Br1cK'd

I gotta ring my own bell again, WORK IS BUYING ME A NEXUS7!!!!!

Should be here tomorrow, man, what a good week in the Android world for your truly!


----------



## Woody

Holy smokes!!! I'm putting up my antennae to hopefully catch some of those Zenwaves.

Good week indeed. Can't wait to see what the weekend has in store for you.

S3'ers - Anyone having problems with latest Netflix or Stitcher builds? I restored previous versions of both, but the updates are not working to well. Also Tapatalk is lagging too, but that may be my fault.


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Holy smokes!!! I'm putting up my antennae to hopefully catch some of those Zenwaves.
> 
> Good week indeed. Can't wait to see what the weekend has in store for you.
> 
> S3'ers - Anyone having problems with latest Netflix or Stitcher builds? I restored previous versions of both, but the updates are not working to well. Also Tapatalk is lagging too, but that may be my fault.


I've had no problems with Netflix other than their lack of Good or current movies ondemand..


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Holy smokes!!! I'm putting up my antennae to hopefully catch some of those Zenwaves.


Get your receptors on, I'm sending out the vibes to all the Zen-o-philes










(I'm building JB as we speak, god I am such a nerd to be this excited about it!)


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Holy smokes!!! I'm putting up my antennae to hopefully catch some of those Zenwaves.
> 
> Good week indeed. Can't wait to see what the weekend has in store for you.
> 
> S3'ers - Anyone having problems with latest Netflix or Stitcher builds? I restored previous versions of both, but the updates are not working to well. Also Tapatalk is lagging too, but that may be my fault.


I haven't used Netflix since they jacked with pricing. I use Hulu+. Just tried it with no issues.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Get your receptors on, I'm sending out the vibes to all the Zen-o-philes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm building JB as we speak, god I am such a nerd to be this excited about it!)


Tuning my qi to Zen wave frequencies.... adjusting my Vibe feng shui to achieve harmony....ready to receive


----------



## drjjones426

Can't wait for some zennybeans! In other news yet another JB build has popped up at the other place. Team Baked? Anyone heard of them before?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah dr, thay are legit. I've been getting inverted apps from them from the jump, off of this link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29460-inverted-inverted-g-apps-update-8-25-google-plus-311-googlemusic-43609-talk-play-store-3817/

Glad to see them giving us some Vibrant love.


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> Yeah dr, thay are legit. I've been getting inverted apps from them from the jump, off of this link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29460-inverted-inverted-g-apps-update-8-25-google-plus-311-googlemusic-43609-talk-play-store-3817/
> 
> Glad to see them giving us some Vibrant love.


Sweet thanks B! Just finished there DL bout to nandroid and check it out

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

drjjones426 said:


> Can't wait for some zennybeans! In other news yet another JB build has popped up at the other place. Team Baked? Anyone heard of them before?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Name sounds like a bunch of stoners....just reminded me of Dave Chappelle....lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am syncing their repo now, this will help me tremendously to invert aokp or whatever franken build I end up going with, cause we all know, I hate the white backgrounds.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Yeah dr, thay are legit. I've been getting inverted apps from them from the jump, off of this link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29460-inverted-inverted-g-apps-update-8-25-google-plus-311-googlemusic-43609-talk-play-store-3817/
> 
> Glad to see them giving us some Vibrant love.


they have one on the Nexus S section of the Poop side.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1835478

I have not tried it yet. 
I'm still running knzo's AOSP Chocolate.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think they host that here on RW as well BigDog, I've seen travp mention it multiple times in the app thread.

EDIT - I may be wrong, a quick search did not find it.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey B, these are the apps I use and it's always up to date Justinbean: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797292


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've seen those douggie, thanks for the link. I prefer the Baked ones, and not for obvious reasons. I've just always had success with those, and if it ain't broke, I ain't gonna fix it. Good to have options though, maybe soon, I'll be one of those options that other devs use.


----------



## drjjones426

What causes the sym link error/status 7? I keep getting it with the baked ROM no matter what I do.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

I gotta download this blackbean, havent had the wheels fly off in awhile, up all night with odin.

Aborted, status 7


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> I think they host that here on RW as well BigDog, I've seen travp mention it multiple times in the app thread.
> 
> EDIT - I may be wrong, a quick search did not find it.


Its here as well but not too popular as there are no posts for the whole month its been up.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32404-rombaked-crespo-blackbean-3-9-6/


----------



## sugartibbs

I finally got it, we'll see how she runs. No idea about the status 7, a ufo.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, you'll find this hilarious http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=knci-3G3z9o&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dknci-3G3z9o%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded its about UM getting blown to smithereens last Sat


----------



## lapdog01

_Dont know if the Bears are good, or if they suck after last nights debacle in Cheeseville.

@ Br1cK'd Congrats on the gift from work. Glad the new rig is the shizz. Also good to know MP is still in the mix. Sending out good Zen-vibes to him and the fam

?????Has anyone heard from mostdef?_


----------



## Woody

Nope. I hope his mom is ok. Last time he was around, she was in bad shape in Fla. I'm sure now that his name was mentioned, those big globes will show up sooner or later.

B, check you PM. Got something for you.


----------



## eddychecker

Mmmm, Globes. Does that mean she's worldly?


----------



## Woody

Like this, but different.









Too funny.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup, you'll find this hilarious http://m.youtube.com...player_embedded its about UM getting blown to smithereens last Sat


LOLOLOL!! "Son of a bitches ... HIT SOMEBODY!!" (damn, that's exactly how I felt watching the UW-LSU game). That's one upset Hurricanes fan.









UW 3 - #3 LSU 41
UM 13 - #21 KS 52

Hahah ... well, at least we both kept it between 38-39 point spread. Oh vey!!

I can feel your pain though, bro. Huskies got arse-raped by LSU last wknd. Game starts off with a bang after UW forced a fumble on the kickoff return. They're near the goal line and settle for a FG, so I'm thinking there's plenty of time to score. Then the punks can't do jack squat on offense. I didn't expect our young defense to contain LSU's running game, but I thought we'd be able to get some offense going. I think we had -11 (MINUS 11) yards rushing in the 1st half. Embarrassing.

We lose yet another key dude on the OL, so we're now playing 4 fresh/soph + 1 senior protecting Keith Price. Fricken ridiculous. I just cringed everytime Price snapped the ball ... ie. always keeping an eye on the weak side to see if/when LSU's DE blasts straight thru. At least twice, the muh-friggers got pancake sacks from the blind side ... all while NEVER being touched (WTF?). Those fricken left side OL dudes might as well sit their asses on bench and whack it to Shit X pr0n.

After Keith Price sets 3 school records last year as a sophomore QB, this year he's simply running for his life. Jake Locker did aight with a shitty OL (plus he never had a legit TE), so we'll see if Sarkisian can put the scare into these muffuggers and get out and "GET SOME"!!!!

There's always tommorrow's games ... nice job on the scheduling (lol):

UW v. Portland State
UM v. Bethune-Cookman (_who the hell are these guys?_)









@lappy
Dude, back in your notorious foosballing days, how'd your coaches light fires under y'all when the shizers started hitting the fan?


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> @Yosup - check out the Cappy EU thread on the brown side. I think I found something.


Did anything come of that? I realized I already had that thread subscribed in Tapatalk (but never took the time to scour through). A small step for EU-kind. A giant leap for ... (TBA hopefully).


----------



## dougfresh

The way we played last week I'm worried about Bethune- CookCanes lol. Damn, UW got whooped also! I didn't know that, trust me UW and UM will turn it around tomorrow








Sugartibbs, I gave up on that blackbean rom man! Too much drama and it started getting lethargic! I like all the tweaks it has but I'll wait until next update. After +/- 4 hours on BB, flashed Slim and what a relief! Everything is Flying on the latest 2.4 HIT SOMEBODY!! ; )


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> _Dont know if the Bears are good, or if they suck after last nights debacle in Cheeseville._


_

Bring back McMahon, The Fridge, & Sweetness (R.I.P.). Damn, I miss that Bears team and (of course) the Superbowl Shuffle!!

"We're not here to start no trouble.
We're just here to do the Superbowl Shuffle.

Well, they call me Sweetness, and I like to dance.
Running the ball is like making romance."

_


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... After +/- 4 hours on BB, flashed Slim and what a relief! Everything is Flying on the latest 2.4 ...


How does Slim compare to HB? Anything uniquely different between the two as far UI or tweaks?


----------



## dougfresh

I haven't blasted the last 3-4 HBs but it's pretty good Slim is very fast bro, it's set at 182 dpi which you like. For me it's either HB or SB. Before even K posting SB 2.4 today, SB 2.5 is on the burner since last night


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Tuning my qi to Zen wave frequencies.... adjusting my Vibe feng shui to achieve harmony....ready to receive


Hahaha. That's some Zen Poetry, my man.
( straight out of "The Hitchhikers Guide To The Zen Galaxy" ... by ddanc1984 )


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> ... Aye, Evernote bruh. Shiz ...


Thanks, guys. I figured Evernote would be the popular choice. Luckily, I found an older TB backup of Catch on my pc. So, order (and my sanity) restored. I would luv to use Evernote exclusively (the folders & bullet lists esp. are the shiz-niz), but I just wish they'd allow for smaller text sizes. They removed the smallest zoom setting a while back (#NoClue). Lol ... quite a few long note files I sync, so ... to each his pwn.









For comparison (so you can see what my blabbering is about) ...


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup are you able to flash JB roms?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup are you able to flash JB roms?


I was able to use the vold.fstab (emmc swap) on Helly Bean (an old version) and use my ext sd. Thank God. Haven't tried any other JB roms yet. I'm crossing my fingers I'll be able to do it with B's Zen Jelly squirting out soon.


----------



## yosup

iPhone 5 ... 
4" screen? Really? I LAUGH-OUT-LOUD!!! If anyone else put out a 4" phone now, it'd be chalked up as "value" tier mid-range crap. I just laugh at the sad sad mindless iSheep. Enjoy your forbidden fruit (then sleep the long sleep).









16:9 Aspect Ratio? Blacked out look? Is it just me, or does the iPhone look more & more like the SGS phones? Lol.

Put the SG3 & IP5 next to each other ...
* SG3 = King Kong Schlong Dong !!!!!!!!
* IP5 = King Dung


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> iPhone 5 ...
> 4" screen? Really? I LAUGH-OUT-LOUD!!! If anyone else put out a 4" phone now, it'd be chalked up as "value" tier mid-range crap. I just laugh at the sad sad mindless iSheep. Enjoy your forbidden fruit (then sleep the long sleep).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16:9 Aspect Ratio? Blacked out look? Is it just me, or does the iPhone look more & more like the SGS phones? Lol.
> 
> Put the SG3 & IP5 next to each other ...
> * SG3 = King Kong Schlong Dong !!!!!!!!
> * IP5 = King Dung


Apple reminds me of Walmart. Great leaders, innovative, awesome start ups from humble beginnings but subverted in their prime by the almighty $$$

I actually had the privilege of meeting and talking to Sam Walton. Great man, unpretentious and made it a point to thank even the lowest janitor in the store, often speaking to them first rather than managers. He's got to be rolling in his grave at how they treat employees today.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> LOLOLOL!! "Son of a bitches ... HIT SOMEBODY!!" (damn, that's exactly how I felt watching the UW-LSU game). That's one upset Hurricanes fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UW 3 - #3 LSU 41
> UM 13 - #21 KS 52
> 
> UW v. Portland State
> UM v. Bethune-Cookman (_who the hell are these guys?_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lappy
> Dude, back in your notorious foosballing days, how'd your coaches light fires under y'all when the shizers started hitting the fan?


Nice Vid...Hilarious
At least UM and UW have had some great squads,,,Try being an Illini fan









Bethune-Cookman is A MEAC school. Along with the SWAC conference they are an historically all black college. They basically suck, but those schools produce some great players now and again, ( Walter Payton, Jerry Rice, Doug Williams to name a few) That being said, If you guys lose to them cancel the season.
oh Portland state ???????

Back in my football days ( before the blown ACL-MCL) our defense averaged yieding 9 points a game over a two year span. We also lost 8 games where our offense gave the opposition 14 points or more due to picks or fumble recoveries. In a word Horrible. So to fire us up coach simply turned us loose like a buncha rabid hyenas. We played for pride.


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> So to fire us up coach simply turned us loose like a buncha rabid hyenas. We played for pride.


The original Dog Pound!


----------



## lapdog01

interesting stuff dont know if this was already old news but.....
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/steve-wozniak-breaks-apple-over-1b-samsung-verdict-203700343.html


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> interesting stuff dont know if this was already old news but.....
> http://news.yahoo.co...-203700343.html


Always liked Woz ... the hippy-hippy-shake portion of that dynamic duo. He was rollin' doobies while Jobs was screaming at vendors.











> "I hate it. I wish everybody would just agree to exchange all the patents and everybody can build the best forms they want to use everybody's technologies."


That's old school "open source" talking right there.

OT ... with regards to "Trade Dress" patents, I wonder how it applies to other common form factors - ie. automobiles, flat screen tv's, etc. I wish I knew more about patent law nuts-n-bolts to understand why there's a distinction specifically to cell phones (rounded icon corners, et al). Oh well, maybe Woz can sell off a few yachts and chip into Samsung's $1B Pizza Party fund.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... trust me UW and UM will turn it around tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so good ~ UW 45 - Portland St. 0 (@ half-time).

This will help pad their offensive numbers back up for the season. Lol. About time they softened up the non-conference scheduling (which used to be brutal back when they sucked even harder than this). Everyone needs a creampuff to take the edge off. This game looks like a spring scrimmage so far. Good times!! Whooo - hooo!!!









@Nate Dawg
Tough loss for your Runnin' Rebels. Any offense Mike Leach runs would be tough to defend. WSU definitely benefited from the new PAC-12 TV deal (ie. $20 MIL to each team each year). Otherwise, there's no friggin way Washington St. affords an $11 MIL contract ($2.2 MIL per year ... unbelievable esp. when the previous coach made $660k / yr).

There's always yo Troj'erz. Should be a tough game against Stanford.


----------



## yosup

Let's take it back Off-Topic ... (yo, lappy, "take it to the bridge"):

George St-Pierre wants to finish fights, study dinosaurs and eat McDonald's



> ... GSP also talked about a few other, non-fight-related items. He said if he wasn't a fighter, he would be a paleontologist or archaeologist. And his favorite splurge food?
> 
> "I like McDonald's. Three cheeseburgers, French fries, poutine with chicken McNuggets and a big Coca-Cola." ...​


​
Lol ... had to lookup poutine: "a Quebec dish, made with french fries, topped with brown gravy and curd cheese."










Maybe throw in some bacon?










And if you're still hungry, there's always the "Bacon Cheese Pizza Burger" (hamburger meat with eggs, cheese between two meat pizzas).


----------



## yosup

Continuing on with MMA ... Dana White is probably not the best person to host your little girl's Sweet 16 party or head up your local PTA meeting, but the guy certainly gives entertaining sound bites. For a guy who's been in front of the camera as many times as he has, you just can't teach this dog to reign in the expletives (lol). A head for business, and a mouth for cable TV.

Dana White goes off again on Jon Jones & Greg Jackson



> The fallout from UFC 151's cancellation isn't going away anytime soon as UFC president Dana White talked again on Thursday about his displeasure for comments made by light heavyweight champ Jon Jones and his camp.
> 
> "The Jon Jones piece of meat (*expletive*) thing. When I see him in (*expletive*) Toronto, that's the first (*expletive*) thing we're going to talk about. Piece of meat? Give me a (*expletive*) break," White told a small group of reporters gathered at the UFC headquarters, about an upcoming conversation he would have with Jones before his UFC 152 fight next weekend against Vitor Belfort in Canada.
> 
> "That sounds like something a male supermodel would say: I feel like a piece of meat out here (White said in a mocking voice).
> 
> "That pisses me off worse than (*expletive*) canceling the event. I just heard that one today, Jim Rome told me that."
> 
> "Every time somebody asks me if I take responsibility for canceling UFC 151 on (*expletive*) Twitter, it's like ' Yeah, how's it my fault?'" White said of the UFC's first canceled event in 11 years. "If somebody can even try to give me an idea of how that's my fault that 151 got canceled, I would love to hear it.
> 
> "Dan Henderson should have told me three weeks before that his (*expletive*) knee was hurt, and maybe I could have saved it. And Jon Jones should have fought (*expletive*) Chael Sonnen. And his (*expletive*) goofy trainer should have kept his face shut."
> 
> "The thing that drives me crazy about Greg Jackson is Greg Jackson has this whole little thing where he's the nicest guy in the world, the nicest guy you've ever met. Real quiet and humble. He's a (*expletive*) hardcore businessman," White said. "That's what that guy is. He plays the whole thing with Jon and Rashad (Evans) and (*expletive*) Jardine and all these guys 'We're all family, we're all brothers. We're a big family here and that's what we are. We won't fight each other because we're family.'
> 
> "(*expletive*) You're not family. You train together. Yes they like each other. There's a lot of nice guys in MMA. Keith Jardine is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet. Rashad is cool too. This sport is full of nice guys. (But Greg) plays this card with these guys&#8230;"
> 
> "The only reason we even know who Greg Jackson is cause of (*expletive*) Diego Sanchez," White said. "Diego Sanchez came out of his camp because of GSP. GSP wanted to come train at Jackson's camp and Diego was like (*expletive*) that (*expletive*). 'This is my house, man. I'm going to have to fight this guy one day.' What did Greg Jackson do? (*expletive*) GSP down there isn't he. You know why because he believed GSP would (*expletive*) beat Diego Sanchez. He made a business decision. I will take him over him. What happened to (*expletive*) family?
> 
> "Who could be more family to you than (*expletive*) Diego Sanchez, the kid's been with you since he was (*expletive*) 14 years old. What happened to family, Greg, you (*expletive*) family-guy you."
> 
> "Then you got Rashad Evans, Rashad Evans was with him the second-longest other than Diego Sanchez. 'That's his brother, we're brothers. He's my family. He's this, that and everything else.' Jon Jones wanted to come train there and comes in and everything is cool. Who the (*expletive*) did Greg Jackson pick? He picked the guy who he thought would beat Rashad Evans, no matter how (*expletive*) long Rashad Evans had been with him. He made a (*expletive*) business decision. He's a businessman, he's a (*expletive*), he's a (*expletive*) con artist."
> 
> "Let me be fair. It's good to have a trainer whom you respect. To keep you in (*expletive*) line, that you don't run the (*expletive*) show," White continued. "To keep you in order, and you respect him enough to run a camp. And have his (*expletive*) together to keep your life organized and focused and ready for a (*expletive*) fight and can breakdown (the fight) and do all this other stuff.
> 
> "But Greg Jackson is a (*expletive*) businessman who cons all these guys into this family (*expletive*). Because it would be the perfect (*expletive*) world if I can have Diego, GSP, Rashad, Jon Jones and a list of other (*expletive*) characters who don't have to fight each other because they're all the best in the world. And if they don't ever have to (*expletive*) fight each other, he makes money from all of these guys. Big money, because these are all big-money fighters. He's full of (*expletive*) is what he is."
> 
> "I don't think it will be that much different. It's not like he was getting Wanderlei Silva-type receptions anyway," White said. "It will be interesting to see if fans boo him more than before, or they will cheer for him.
> 
> "But you can't deny no matter what they do, people are interested in Jon Jones."
> 
> "I was driving off the freeway, I had just landed and called him and told him what Sonnen said and he (*expletive*) laughed," White said of Jones' initial reaction. "It wasn't like: Whoa (*expletive*) this might be the biggest mistake of my (*expletive*) career.
> 
> "I thought we had a (*expletive*) fight. He was laughing and was like 'Alright I'm going to call my team and call you back in a little while.' And then they call back and it was a completely different (*expletive*) story. It was the genius Greg Jackson that talked him out of the fight. Talked him out of fighting Chael Sonnen on eight days (*expletive*) notice, yet fighting Vitor Belfort off a full (*expletive*) camp.
> 
> "Ok, we were gonna fight Dan Henderson, guy's got (*expletive*) knockout power, great wrestling, a good chin, tough (*expletive*) guy. Now here's Chael Sonnen on eight days notice and he's a (*expletive*) 185 pounder, coming in with no camp whatsoever. And you heard what they said: he's a southpaw. Vitor Belfort's a (*expletive*) southpaw. And hits (*expletive*) harder, and is faster and more explosive. So you're gonna (*expletive*) say no to him on eight days notice but fight (Vitor). It's so stupid that it gets me angry."
> 
> "I don't know, we'll see how our talk goes. We've proven you don't have to best friends to work here," White said. "But it's not a good idea to have a horrible relationship with us either. I get mad all the time and (*expletive*) happens, but the voice of reason in the next office over here (UFC co-owner Lorenzo Fertitta). If you can get along with him than I'm cool with that. We run a business.
> 
> "Lorenzo was really pissed. Like I said pissing me off is one thing, I'm always pissed off. But he's never pissed off. You start getting to the point where you're pissing him off, then &#8230;"


So, that's *50* colorful expressions censored out. His mother must be proud.


----------



## Woody

#vomitinmymouthalittle but when I was younger after a long night of drinking and carousing, that would have been in my stomach around 3-4am and would cure any type of hangover that tempted to creep in.

@Yosup, Swehes is sending me his EU locked Vibrant to work on. So now I will have some hardware to get started on. I am now leaning almost exclusively to a problem in the mount point of CWR and how it wipes and backs up /data. Just need to do some more Googling and figure some more things out. But now I'll have a tester to work on.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... @Yosup, Swehes is sending me his EU locked Vibrant to work on. So now I will have some hardware to get started on. I am now leaning almost exclusively to a problem in the mount point of CWR and how it wipes and backs up /data. Just need to do some more Googling and figure some more things out. But now I'll have a tester to work on.


SWEHEET!! Very glad you'll have an EU-bugged-out Vibe to test. The CWR theory's gotta be the most solid "lead" we've had in a while. Hope your mental physics gears can crank out an end to this mess soon enough!!


----------



## dougfresh

Interesting read so I downloaded the xray apk and I'm 100% patched on Slim right now. I don't know if aosp roms have this malware vulnerability but it's good to know. DL the apk and tell us ... http://mobile.informationweek.com/80256/show/3df81fd5afe83a3ebb8c84b5f5fc01b3/?


----------



## Woody

MP is online right now. He has a green dot next to his name.

Warriors, come out and play-ie-a


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> MP is online right now. He has a green dot next to his name.
> 
> Warriors, come out and play-ie-a


 MP is always on in RW and XDA....Wonder if one of us got him angry.. I remember something about someone telling him to stfu and he said "ok bye bye"...If you're lurking Lowell, say wuz up !


----------



## Woody

Lappy, Jorge or Ray

How do you change the position of the clock on the lock screen from top, middle and bottom? I can't figure it out, even though I've switched it before.


----------



## mr_psycho

wuz up!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Interesting read so I downloaded the xray apk and I'm 100% patched on Slim right now. I don't know if aosp roms have this malware vulnerability but it's good to know. DL the apk and tell us ... http://mobile.informationweek.com/80256/show/3df81fd5afe83a3ebb8c84b5f5fc01b3/?


I scanned my vibe running Blackbean 4.1.1 and all is good.

I scanned my Nexus S running knzo's ASOP 4.1.1 Chocolate and all is good.

Guess I'm safe.


----------



## dougfresh

mr_psycho said:


> wuz up!


 waaahh zzzaaahhhhppp  You ok bro!


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> wuz up!


Waaaasssaaaaaabbbiiii!!! Massa_P in da house!!! How yuze doin?











> *... My Own Custom Kernel (MOCK) Redux #28*


Damn, I've got SGS3 envy now. Lol.



> Got NULL?


???


----------



## nick1217

Just a hello from a long time zen user on my trusty vibrant. Still got her on my nightstand but I bought a white 16GB SGS3 on Friday. Got it for $185 + $16 tax at target, not bad. But this phone is beast im running CM10 w/ stock kernel. Also installed a inverted gapps installer and you pick which inverted apps you want in the aroma installer. Great GPS, NOTIFICATION LED!!!Great camera, LED and CPU/RAM. cell speed is 23Mpbs down 3Mbps up. Android Beam is pretty cool and the physical home key is the bomb. Can't wait for some Zen on this biznotch or anything from DD


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lappy, Jorge or Ray
> 
> How do you change the position of the clock on the lock screen from top, middle and bottom? I can't figure it out, even though I've switched it before.


Sorry Wood. I have never ( knowingly) changed the lockscreen clock position. I searched it, but came up empty. No doubt that massive cerebrum that you possess has already derived the answer even as I post.









@Mr_psycho
Greetings. Best wishes, and I hope and pray that all is well withya.

@dougfresh. thanks for the xray app..no probs with new susie

@yosup..Illini win ..over Charleston Southern ?????

How I KNOW that my wife is tooo crafty for me: Installment 3 of 100

Yesterday she asked me to go to Sunrise church service today. We normally go about 9am and then Football for me. I kinda balked at the Idea, and she let it go. This morning I awaken to the smell of BACON at 5am (no fair) She had fresh squeezed OJ, bacon, eggs, pancakes, and fresh coffee.
Sunrise service was nice.


----------



## jaliscojorge

What's up Zen peeps!
@MP, nice to see you drop by.

@Wood, I've never even attempted to change the clocks position or knew it was possible. If i stumble on the process I'll post it but I'm sure you'll probably figure it out soon.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## manus ferrera

Hola guys just saying what's up to everyone here in Colorado springs for the day man its nice here.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

You gonna hook up with B while in the Springs?

Lappy and Jorge, the clock positioning was apparently on my wife's GS2. I had set them both up at the same time and must have confused them both. No wonder I couldn't find it last night. We'll blame it on Sam Adams and some B&B.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> You gonna hook up with B while in the Springs?
> 
> Lappy and Jorge, the clock positioning was apparently on my wife's GS2. I had set them both up at the same time and must have confused them both. No wonder I couldn't find it last night. We'll blame it on Sam Adams and some B&B.


Sam makes me smile








Wood. I am rockin this at the moment http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1874063 Lappy has gone all-in 
Pretty stable for me. No tethering ( i never use it) and plenty fast with the stock kernel in the ROM. I also Flashed the Ktoonz Kernel [KERNEL][TMO][Sammy][AOSP][ICS & JELLYBEAN][9/13/2012] KT747 - LG8 - KTweaker - xda-developers which is pretty nice if you OC. 
back to multitasking and foosball.


----------



## manus ferrera

No. Watching my girlfriend play softball. I don't know if I could meet B I might be too star struck 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh man, do I hate Sunday night, back to the salt mine tomorrow


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Oh man, do I hate Sunday night, back to the salt mine tomorrow










I don't know if to laugh or cry at ya!! Lol Sugar, do you work @ a salt mine lol


----------



## Raykovitz

@ wood.. I remember seeing the lock screen option..I thought it was on the sg3 too so I was checking. Then I saw your post that it was on your wifes sg2. Huge facepalm cause sure as shat thats where it was on MY wifes sg2..

@ Yosup How bout them SEAHAWKS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Good news for my three remaining Vibrant peoples lol! I was kanging the 9000 aopk and discovered this!!F5 F5 F5!! http://aokp.co/index.php/releases/_/jb-build-2-r29


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Good news for my three remaining Vibrant peoples lol! I was kanging the 9000 aopk and discovered this!!F5 F5 F5!! http://aokp.co/index.php/releases/_/jb-build-2-r29


only links of theirs that seem to work for me is this one

http://androtransfer.com/?developer=AOKP&folder=vibrantmtd


----------



## dougfresh

Big Dog KMc said:


> only links of theirs that seem to work for me is this one
> 
> http://androtransfer.com/?developer=AOKP&folder=vibrantmtd


 I stayed up last night and flashed it. Goo was being Goo and androtransfer did the trick. Found it a bit laggy till Semaphore and some tweaks. Change log says it includes the new bootani but Six forgot I guess, new aokp BAs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880423 I'm digging the black and white one.


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> I stayed up last night and flashed it. Goo was being Goo and androtransfer did the trick. Found it a bit laggy till Semaphore and some tweaks. Change log says it includes the new bootani but Six forgot I guess, new aokp BAs http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1880423 I'm digging the black and white one.


Sound like you have test all the JB. What JB rom do you recommend as a daily driver?


----------



## dougfresh

MostDef how the hell are you! Hope moms excellent! There's new CM10 with a bunch of new commits today, new AOKP, Blkbean v4, and Hellybean. Whoo Raahh. I'm on aokp now last night I ran Black Bean again and I sorted out the issues and ran great. So far the best I've tried till now is SlimBean because of it's quickness.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1ck, how's the compiling going with your new beast? Betsy feels like a ho cheating on you


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh, is that still the orig. release blkbean? It fought me pretty hard, threw in thee towl.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah V3. Wasn't too hard to tame this time around but it did need an ass kickin'


----------



## Big Dog KMc

sugartibbs said:


> Fresh, is that still the orig. release blkbean? It fought me pretty hard, threw in thee towl.


I was running BB3 for 3 days and it was a real good, extremely stable with amazing battery.

GPS was always good to me but on BB3 was better than any ICS I have run.

All I did was a fresh clean install of ICZen and then BB3.
Also needed to flash the inverted Gapps before the first boot up.

Shame I could not keep it as it (as all JB roms) was not compatible with my version of Copilot.

On side note I am still running the BB3 on My Nexus S. Every bit the same.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yeah I gotta few add ons that start dry humpin play store, may give it a whirl, Fresh I odined back to stock and reinstalled ICzen, had a few fcs and couldnt get back into dowload last night. Are you manually formatting Data, and Data/data in mounts and storage? recovery in the new JB releases must be missing a few ghosts.


----------



## dougfresh

I always do a factory reset and format system lately since dalvik-cache is in the system partition. It avoids any quirks IMHO.


----------



## asdf916

i've been getting a lot of random shutdowns as of late. haven't flashed for 2 months since the last ICZ!

i guess it's time to jump onto jb. wish me luck D:


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> MostDef how the hell are you! Hope moms excellent! There's new CM10 with a bunch of new commits today, new AOKP, Blkbean v4, and Hellybean. Whoo Raahh. I'm on aokp now last night I ran Black Bean again and I sorted out the issues and ran great. So far the best I've tried till now is SlimBean because of it's quickness.


Im doing fine just move out of illinois and now living in Wisconsin. Mom doin good but now grandma not doing good she gtting old. I might have to come down to florida spring hills do some work around my grandma house. Think we going to sell her house.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Im doing fine just move out of illinois and now living in Wisconsin. Mom doin good but now grandma not doing good she gtting old. I might have to come down to florida spring hills do some work around my grandma house. Think we going to sell her house.


Prayers and good thoughts goin out to your Grandma mostdef.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

Im getting SICK and tired of NFL replacement ref. They are a JOKE!.
Elway your biggest mistake is releasing Tebow to the Jets. He should have stay in Denver. They could use him as a wildcat or halfback cause he know the Denver offense.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... @yosup..Illini win ..over Charleston Southern ?????


Must've been creampuff wknd all around. Gotta luvit. Crank up those stats. Take that W to da bank. It's all about scoreboard, baby. Oh yeah.


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> Good news for my three remaining Vibrant peoples lol! ...


LOL. We're dropping like flies. My Betsy's still my 'round-the-way girl tho. Me & my showty still bowdy-bowdy.


----------



## yosup

Btw ... seeing rumblings of a 5" SGS4 to be announced at Mobile World Congress next Feb or so (then released in March). Interesting timing for the leak esp. if SGS3 gets sucked into another blood-sucking patent lawsuit black hole.


----------



## ndwgs

mr_psycho said:


> wuz up!







YO SHAWTY!!


----------



## ndwgs

lol


----------



## ndwgs

^^^
^^
^

Shortest post evah...


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Shortest post evah...


True. True.


----------



## eddychecker

It looks like aokp JB2 is gone. none of the links work. :'(


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup said:


> Br1ck, how's the compiling going with your new beast? Betsy feels like a ho cheating on you


Its going great man. I am building like a champ, but haven't modded anything yet or taken a buildand enhanced it with Zen. Its gonna take some time for me to get familiar with how the source works, its a lot different from all the kanging I've been doing over the past couple of years.

However, I have a new distraction in my hands. This N7 that work bought me is the SHIZNIT!!!


----------



## dougfresh

http://www.androtransfer.com/get.php?p=AOKP/vibrantmtd/aokp_vibrantmtd_jb_build-2.zip


eddychecker said:


> It looks like aokp JB2 is gone. none of the links work. :'(


Works! Btw.. Sometimes downloads don't complete because the screen turns off, turn on and longpress the clock.apk till it turns blue works for me while DLing big files


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> http://www.androtran..._jb_build-2.zip
> Works! Btw.. Sometimes downloads don't complete because the screen turns off, turn on and longpress the clock.apk till it turns blue works for me while DLing big files


I have tried AOKP JB 2 and Cm10 they are still buggin like hell. The only custom rom i like is the new Slim Bean 2.4 but only thing is mot working is the GPS. Im looking foward to see Brick's JB rom.
Cant wait for christmas holiday so I can get a new phone.


----------



## Woody

Why, did you say Slim Bean? Our very own Dougfresh has been officialy named on the brown side as supporter for the bean. Wtg Doughier.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Why, did you say Slim Bean? Our very own Dougfresh has been officialy named on the brown side as supporter for the bean. Wtg Doughier.


Dougiehean.. official spokesperson for the hean.... I used to own a vibe








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> About 36 to 48 hours,a nd no guarantee it would work. Less than 40 minutes on the new rig, I almost ready to print money! ...


Holy crap!! That's like upgrading from a StarTac to a Zen'd-out Vibrant!! No comparison (lol). I can't imagine waiting 36 - 48 hours ... and being nervous the entire time whether it'll work or not. Must've been excruciatingly frustrating when it didn't work.


----------



## asdf916

installed black bean v4 last night. experiencing lag here and there and battery life is meh (seems to take longer for it to get into deep sleep). i feel like it's not quite ready for prime time. what kernel are you guys using? i'm on stock and was wondering if changing the kernel would help my experience.

might go back to ICZ D=


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Dougiehean.. official spokesperson for the hean.... I used to own a vibe


Chalk up another win for the Zen Mafia!! 

Dougie'ellin ... aka Dougie Pablo Escobar Fresh, the big swinging banana of the Medellin Jelly Bean Cartel.









The last thing you'll want to do is ask him whether GPS is working or start spamming his threads. 'Cuz you'll end up greeted with a lil sump'n like this:

"Okay, you little cockaroaches ... come on.
You wanna play games? Okay, I play with you.
You wanna play rough? Okay.
Say hello to my little friend."


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Lol! I always thought that Krarvind was such an AS*HOLE till yesterday, that dude had me laughing for a while on gtalk. I guess dealing with 2000+ nagging followers makes someone upright from time to time. I'm on a test SB right now but that doesn't mean I won't blast the new BB v4 when I get home. Signed D.P.E.F. holla


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> Chalk up another win for the Zen Mafia!!
> 
> Dougie'ellin ... aka Dougie Pablo Escobar Fresh, the big swinging banana of the Medellin Jelly Bean Cartel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing you'll want to do is ask him whether GPS is working or start spamming his threads. 'Cuz you'll end up greeted with a lil sump'n like this:
> 
> "Okay, you little cockaroaches ... come on.
> You wanna play games? Okay, I play with you.
> You wanna play rough? Okay.
> Say hello to my little friend."







MAH NAME IS TONY MONTANA MANG... D'YOU FUU WIF ME, YOU FUU WIF THE BEST! SHOOT THOSE BULLETS MANG!

And, for sum 49ers * 2 - 0 baby *fans...

WHO'S GOT IT BETTAH THAN USSSS???

NOBODY!






#49ers #NinerNation


----------



## ndwgs

In WILLIS I trust.... in putting them foo's to sleep

In HARBAUGH I trust.... in putting Alex Smith in check and be a signal caller 

In TONY MONTANA SQUAD I trust.... in putting bitnez on the field...... nuff said.


----------



## ndwgs

Why WILLIS is bettah than Suggs....


----------



## ndwgs

Otay... no mo talk of my...

49ERS


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup said:


> Holy crap!! That's like upgrading from a StarTac to a Zen'd-out Vibrant!! No comparison (lol). I can't imagine waiting 36 - 48 hours ... and being nervous the entire time whether it'll work or not. Must've been excruciatingly frustrating when it didn't work.


The first time I tried I was nervous, after 20 something hours taxing my poor old p4, it failed. Every attempt after that was just, ok, I don't need my pc for a day or so, lets try it again, lol. Frustrating it was, and after a while I resigned myself to the fact that my outdated hardware was not up to the challenge.

This new one is boss fo' sho'! Just for fun I compiled the blackbean repo for my new N7 today. That thing is as easy to root as the Vibe, and the quad core is ridonkulous. I hate to type this on Bestsy, but I've found a mistress, lol.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Here is something I would like to share with my zen breatheren. (Woodie the most)

I found this on the market and its free but I figured it would be easier to make a download for you all.

http://d-h.st/wnU

It is thee most impressive live wall paper I have ever seen. The most amazing spiral galaxy motion ever.

If you have seen it before cool.
If not take a look.
I just keep watching this thing its so cool.

Sent from my Nexus S on Baked Blackbean 4 with Air Kernel r186.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> The first time I tried I was nervous, after 20 something hours taxing my poor old p4, it failed. Every attempt after that was just, ok, I don't need my pc for a day or so, lets try it again, lol. Frustrating it was, and after a while I resigned myself to the fact that my outdated hardware was not up to the challenge.
> 
> This new one is boss fo' sho'! Just for fun I compiled the blackbean repo for my new N7 today. That thing is as easy to root as the Vibe, and the quad core is ridonkulous. I hate to type this on Bestsy, but I've found a mistress, lol.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Ballz B! Ballz!! I wish I had a Linux Box.Can't wait for your Mr.Hyde stuff hajaj!


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> WTH to the 5th generations of KIDS[sup] tm[/sup]!!!
> 
> I still have mine, baby! I nevahh leaf home without it mang!
> 
> Crap.... One excrutiating pain.
> 
> I need me some handle bars sometimes... Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAH NAME IS TONY MONTANA MANG... D'YOU FUU WIF ME, YOU FUU WIF THE BEST! SHOOT THOSE BULLETS MANG!
> 
> And, for sum 49ers * 2 - 0 baby *fans...
> 
> WHO'S GOT IT BETTAH THAN USSSS???
> 
> NOBODY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #49ers #NinerNation


Yoooo!! Nate I love that vid!!!! Put my overpriced Skullcandies on it and funked. Sick hits!!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm intrigued by this Galaxy Note ll exynos quads @ 1.6 GHz's , 3100 mAh battery , 42+ hspa... I think this might be a G3 killer! When the 1st Note came out in Feb I went to at&t with $600 in my pocket but didn't pull the trigger thank goodness, this one is an all around monsta http://m.engadget.com/2012/09/19/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-us-launch/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## Woody

Zen Mafia on the brown side is about to get a "heavy" I think. There are things in the works but you should know more soon enough. If you can read between the lines, you'll get what *I* am saying here. A "friend of ours" put in a word to the higher-ups.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hello Noob, you've been Woodrubed!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Btw, I think that I am going to meet up with OKA1 sometime next month. He is moving to northern Ohio and stopping in the Nati for a bit. He is and always will be one of the quality ones over there.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Or how about

"You've been rammed by the Wood-Man!"

"suspension, 1 week for noobish behavior and general jackassery"

Edit - Casey is the man, hands down. That dude still checks on me from time to time, and nothing but supportive when we left XDA. That guy is a class act fo' sho'!


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Zen Mafia on the brown side is about to get a "heavy" I think. There are things in the works but you should know more soon enough. If you can read between the lines, you'll get what *I* am saying here. A "friend of ours" put in a word to the higher-ups.


 Wasn't me! Lol! Are going to keep us in suspense??


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> I'm intrigued by this Galaxy Note ll exynos quads @ 1.6 GHz's , 3100 mAh battery , 42+ hspa... I think this might be a G3 killer! When the 1st Note came out in Feb I went to at&t with $600 in my pocket but didn't pull the trigger thank goodness, this one is an all around monsta http://m.engadget.com/2012/09/19/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-us-launch/?icid=eng_latest_art


I was debating on getting a S3 this weekend but may hold off now. Sounds like a beast!
Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Wasn't me! Lol! Are going to keep us in suspense??


Have to for now, but B is on the right track.


----------



## ddanc1984

Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
One push is all you'll need
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
Fist first philosophy
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
We watch with wounded eyes
Boom-Lay Boom-Lay BOOM!
So I hope you recognize
Out on the front line
don't worry I'll be fine
the story is just beginning
I say goodbye to my weakness
so long to the regret
and now I see the world through diamond eyes


----------



## Woody

More of my Inner-Nerd coming out.


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Have to for now, but B is on the right track.


Lay the smack down Woods !!! (if I'm right, he leaves it in very good hands)


----------



## drjjones426

Looks like I may be joining the s3 crowd tomorrow as well. T-Mobile offered it to me for 179 with a 50 rebate and a 200 account credit on my bill and the unlimited data included...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Hey, Raykovitz, are you RaymondPJR on the brown side?


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Hey, Raykovitz, are you RaymondPJR on the brown side?


Nope.... Same user name over there too.


----------



## Woody

It is just that you both have the same style of writing. Plus he is from Portland, I was was thinking about the Seahawks being his "local" team.

Oh well. Did you see this? T-Mobile Offering Marvel's The Avengers As Free Download For Galaxy S3 On Sept 25th Only thing is, I can't get Media Hub to fully launch. It loops (never FCs but never fully launches).


----------



## Raykovitz

Yea. I heard about the Avengers !!! Media Hub loades up just fine for me. Are you still running stock ? Maybee the apk got jacked up when you froze it in TB.


----------



## Woody

Ya, still stock ROM, but custom kernel. I doubt that would do anything though. Maybe ill completely uninstall it an reinstall as a user app.


----------



## Raykovitz

Same here still stock but the kernel is Morfic's Trinity.. LH2


----------



## ddanc1984

TMO 4g is redonkalous. S3 pulled almost 23Mbps on SpeedTest today...thats faster than my cable with bursting.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Woody

Raykovitz said:


> Same here still stock but the kernel is Morfic's Trinity.. LH2


Same set up exactly here. I'm not sure what is the matter with it. I saw the Terms & Conditions for a split second. Wonder if it interacts with another app.?.


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Same set up exactly here. I'm not sure what is the matter with it. I saw the Terms & Conditions for a split second. Wonder if it interacts with another app.?.


Have you tried the uninstall? Thats what I would do.. Worst case you can pull the APK from the rom where ever you have it downloaded and push it back in. Are you useing Wilds or Mr Robinsons stock? Or just reflash the rom again if all else fails.


----------



## xriderx66

Anyone know how to get this to work? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224

I flashed it and it doesn't seem to have done anything.


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> Anyone know how to get this to work? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1747224
> 
> I flashed it and it doesn't seem to have done anything.


I have it working on the Zen'd Vibe. Does pretty decent. I haven't gotten the sports cards to work yet.

Edit: When I first flashed it, I had none of the icons. I went back and DL just the M7 apk and installed that then everything was okay.


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> I have it working on the Zen'd Vibe. Does pretty decent. I haven't gotten the sports cards to work yet.
> 
> Edit: When I first flashed it, I had none of the icons. I went back and DL just the M7 apk and installed that then everything was okay.


You think i'll have to do the same? I'm on hellybean, but the stock google now is SUPER laggy, and I want the new commands in the new apk


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... I flashed it and it doesn't seem to have done anything.


If _flashing _it doesn't work, you could always _Fleshlight _it (though you'd need a Smegm'Apple iPad). Assuage all those nervous tensions.

Fleshlight iPad Case (*nsfw*) - "FLESHLiPad Holder"



> If you watch porn than you've probably heard of the Fleshlight ...
> 
> ... It incorporates the Fleshlight into a case for the iPad such that you can now fully immerse yourself in POV porn. Sounds like an intervention waiting to happen, or at the very least a healthy dose of psychological treatment, provided of course you some day would like to seek the attention of a female.


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> If _flashing _it doesn't work, you could always _Fleshlight _it (though you'd need a Smegm'Apple iPad). Assuage all those nervous tensions.
> 
> Fleshlight iPad Case (*nsfw*) - "FLESHLiPad Holder"


...my god I'm speechless


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> Nope.... Same user name over there too.


Yo, RayRay ... I'm diggin' the avatar, brother.


----------



## ddanc1984

xriderx66 said:


> You think i'll have to do the same? I'm on hellybean, but the stock google now is SUPER laggy, and I want the new commands in the new apk


You cant flash that one on HB. If you say you put it on HB and go on the thread and say its not working ...you will be ridiculed by CFB and likely end up on the wall of shame. Lol

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## xriderx66

ddanc1984 said:


> You cant flash that one on HB. If you say you put it on HB and go on the thread and say its not working ...you will be ridiculed by CFB and likely end up on the wall of shame. Lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


Yeah, thats exactly why I posted here haha
So no way for me to get the new commands included in that apk and whatnot?


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ...my god I'm speechless


That's probably the best part - ie. no foreplay required. No wining & dining. No talking her up with gratuitous compliments and sweet nothings. No Rico, No Suave required (batteries sold separately). Just charge up your iCrack and charge in!!









What happens if you over do it with the Astroglide though? That'd be one expensive pool of pud if you forget to "full wipe"!!


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> That's probably the best part - ie. no foreplay required. No wining & dining. No talking her up with gratuitous compliments and sweet nothings. No Rico, No Suave required (batteries sold separately). Just charge up your iCrack and charge in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if you over do it with the Astroglide though? That'd be one expensive pool of pud if you forget to "full wipe"!!


I think you're getting a bit too deep into this.....
Creeping me out man (thats rare)


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> Yo, RayRay ... I'm diggin' the avatar, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32608


I figured you had The DOGS covered so..... I"m sportin the HAWKS !!!! I'm smelling some cheese better break out some crackers, cause we're gonna tear that shiz up !!!


----------



## Woody

Raykovitz said:


> Have you tried the uninstall? Thats what I would do.. Worst case you can pull the APK from the rom where ever you have it downloaded and push it back in. Are you useing Wilds or Mr Robinsons stock? Or just reflash the rom again if all else fails.


I figured it out on mine. YMMV, but this is what I did.

In TiB, I defrosted SamsungAccount.apk and restored data. Then I opened S Voice (which I don't use) and went through the set-up process. Backed out of that and launched Media Hub and it fired right up. It has something to do with SamsungAccount.apk.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... @ woodrube thanks for making sure my wife will never read forums over my shoulder again. Your "Japanese fertility" comment sent her walking away shaking her head. I tried to get her to read some more as she mumbled something about " one track minds...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my one track foul mind


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> I figured you had The DOGS covered so..... I"m sportin the HAWKS !!!! I'm smelling some cheese better break out some crackers, cause we're gonna tear that shiz up !!!


Throw in some salami in true Dave Niehaus (R.I.P.) style:

"Get out the rye bread and mustard, grandma. It is *grand salami time*"

http://blog.thenewstribune.com/mariners/files/2010/11/Niehaus-Grand-Salami.mp3


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> I figured it out on mine. YMMV, but this is what I did.
> 
> In TiB, I defrosted SamsungAccount.apk and restored data. Then I opened S Voice (which I don't use) and went through the set-up process. Backed out of that and launched Media Hub and it fired right up. It has something to do with SamsungAccount.apk.


Cool !! glad you got it figured out. Dosn't suprise me that the Samsung apps are linked. As far as S voice goes, I don't use it either.Although I have contemplated setting unlock command to SHAZAAAAM !!!!!


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> Throw in some salami in true Dave Niehaus (R.I.P.) style:
> 
> "Get out the rye bread and mustard, grandma. It is *grand salami time*"
> 
> http://blog.thenewstribune.com/mariners/files/2010/11/Niehaus-Grand-Salami.mp3


"GOOD BYE BASEBALL" !!!!!! Dave was THE voice of seattle baseball..... We miss you Dave.


----------



## yosup

@Woodrube
In just two pages, we've covered SGS3 trouble shooting, JB rom tech support, college football, NFL, baseball, and se'X toys. Lol.









Rod Serling said it best (and could very well be a disclaimer to those curious minds bravely venturing into this thread):



> You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind.
> A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination.
> That's the signpost up ahead- your next stop, the _*Zen Lounge Zone*_!


----------



## lapdog01

Wazzzzup Zen faithful. Early morning fun for lappy. I was supposed to fly to Albertville, MN for a meeting ( yawn) and I stopped by work to pick up the tix and drove to O'hare. I didnt look at the tickets until I needed to see what terminal I was leaving from. When I saw the int'l terminal, I thought I was being punked, hut our travel girl booked me to Albertville, Saskatchewan, Canada. So I am thankfully NOT flying today.
I think I'll go work a half day and go test drive some car I can't afford.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Enjoy your surprise day off lappy, wish i had one if those today.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> @Woodrube
> In just two pages, we've covered SGS3 trouble shooting, JB rom tech support, college football, NFL, baseball, and se'X toys. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rod Serling said it best (and could very well be a disclaimer to those curious minds bravely venturing into this thread):


Added to OP.

Not sure if anyone ever checks the OP or not anymore, but I have been putting in some HotLinks to some posts. Feel free to let me know if there are any that you want in there for quick reference. Once you go there, you'll know why they are in the OP. Just a click away.


----------



## xriderx66

Anyone have any good minimalistic wallpapers? 
Deleted my ~200 wallpaper collection of mini. wallpapers by accident


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Anyone have any good minimalistic wallpapers?
> Deleted my ~200 wallpaper collection of mini. wallpapers by accident


Since lap doesnt really know minimal, does this count?

If so go here http://wallpaperswide.com/


----------



## xriderx66

lapdog01 said:


> Since lap doesnt really know minimal, does this count?
> 
> If so go here http://wallpaperswide.com/


great find! Gonna browse through what they have
also found this http://wallbase.cc/home
REALLY good website, HD wallpapers


----------



## dougfresh

Anybody try that TMO $30 Walmart Web-only plan? 100 min, unlimited texts and 5GB 4g data. Just ordered a TMO sim and going for the plunge when it gets here next week. Tmo has it listed also http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/monthly-4g-plans?clicked=link2

Walmart link http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/Tmobile-30-Wireless-Airtime-Card/15443357?adid=1500000000000012981640&veh=mweb


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive seen it and thinkin of pullin the trigger, they got a good deal on the GS3 too, My original plan was a ripoff, Only what I need this time.

Helly Bean 21, gettin there...still cant usb with my add ons,


----------



## dougfresh

I went into WallyWorld yesterday and asked if I could just buy it outright and the dude said I had to buy a phone there lol Here's how I'm doing it http://blog.bn.ee/2012/01/05/ice-cream-sandwich-for-30month/ I already tested the Walmart purchase and it send ya a email with the activation code. All you need is a sim and imei and activation code.Sims are $1 online @ tmo btw


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh hell, you get pissed at Walley World taking over the f#%in world, then they offer this, and you say go ahead and take it, just save me some jack,

And dont laugh, tough times, If I had a powdered wig, and walked slow and stooped, man id have that greeter job, thats gravy, baby!


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Oh hell, you get pissed at Walley World taking over the f#%in world, then they offer this, and you say go ahead and take it, just save me some jack,


Shop at Walmart (as they take over the world).
Post in the Zen Lounge (and Save Society ... "One Post At A Time").


----------



## yosup

UW v. (bye week)
UM v. Georgia Tech
UI v. Louisiana Tech

Go Tech'em down!! Go HuskIlliniCanes!!


----------



## Woody

Ray, you started a Sh!tstorm on mrRobinson's thread with your "Seriously...?" quote.

This guy bagged on you and I came to you and another's honor and this D-bag calls me out on it. If this was one of my Mod forums, he would have popped my infraction cherry. I actually am calling in one of the other Mods to take care of it, but if I could,I would drill this guy in the ground.

Not very Zen-like but like Peter Parker's uncle Ben says, "With great power comes great responsibility".


----------



## xriderx66

Woodrube said:


> Ray, you started a Sh!tstorm on mrRobinson's thread with your "Seriously...?" quote.
> 
> This guy bagged on you and I came to you and another's honor and this D-bag calls me out on it. If this was one of my Mod forums, he would have popped my infraction cherry. I actually am calling in one of the other Mods to take care of it, but if I could,I would drill this guy in the ground.
> 
> Not very Zen-like but like Peter Parker's uncle Ben says, "With great power comes great responsibility".


What an asshole. A mod tries to explain something, so he pretty much calls YOU an asshole, wow.
Glad most of the people on vib forum are still nice


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my, they bring their shootin irons to that forum.Maybe Ill wait on the galaxy 3.


----------



## dougfresh

That's IS rofl HILARIOUS!! Mr.Forum Mod... I laughed hard at the bent wrists bit. We all have bad days and get heated, but never like that on a forum. Off with his head Mr. Forum Mod xD


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> UW v. (bye week)
> UM v. Georgia Tech
> UI v. Louisiana Tech
> 
> Go Tech'em down!! Go HuskIlliniCanes!!


 Oh boy! UM is 14 pt underdogs. If they lose I might have to change my avatar hihi


----------



## Woody

X, edit your post over there. That thread is going to get actioned and I don't want you to get caught in the cross-fire.



sugartibbs said:


> Oh my, they bring their shootin irons to that forum.Maybe Ill wait on the galaxy 3.


They bring their irons, but I bring the.....Woods.


----------



## Woody

Yosup, thanks for the kind words but maybe go in and edit it a bit. I was told to report the post and the ones who Mod the forum are going to take care of bid-ness. Let me know when you do and then I will report it.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... They bring their irons, but I bring the.....Woods.


LOL. What a jackass. Unbelievable. You can sense a disturbing way-too-tightly-wound psychosis building in his tone - ie. on the order of a Ted Kaczynski shacked up in the woods for months working on his Manifesto. I've never seen/heard anyone in more dire need of a Fleshlight iPad Case.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Yosup, thanks for the kind words but maybe go in and edit it a bit. I was told to report the post and the ones who Mod the forum are going to take care of bid-ness. Let me know when you do and then I will report it.


Ok. Lol ... edited to this now:



yosup;31862781 said:


> Dude, you're perpetuating the negativity with your condescending tone - ie. even casting it on people you previously complimented.
> 
> Woodrube's XDA street cred is absolutely impeccable. He's one of the most respected, respectful, & generous people I've ever encountered in public forums. It's completely senseless to turn a technical help thread into a personal flaming war. Let's move on.


For keepsakes, here are the originals (brought to you by the Zen Mafia):



xriderx66;31862446 said:


> I call for a be-heading.





yosup;31862781 said:


> Dude, you're perpetuating the negativity with your condescending tone - ie. even casting it on people you previously complimented. The hell is that about? You end up being the jack-ass here, pal.
> 
> You need to check yourself right here ... right now!! Woodrube's XDA street cred is absolutely impeccable. He's one of the most respected, respectful, & generous people I've ever encountered in public forums. You have NO fricken clue how ridiculous and ignorant you sound by mocking him (let alone a forum moderator). Just stop this nonsense talk and let these good folks get back on topic.


----------



## dougfresh

The Zen Mafia is in full effect on Obee Kanobe


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> The Zen Mafia is in full effect on Obee Kanobe


I found his mug shot ...


----------



## Woody

What does Jack type in the Shining? All work and no play make Jack something.

Been a busy night for the Woods. My European counterpart closed this thread and I wanted to see why. So I read back a few posts and found this tid bit to which I unlocked the thread and posted this.



ROMshtein;31837807 said:


> Probably non-issue at this point, but I need 10 posts to tell Albinoman how sick JB RC2 is (prob. not good for mom though).


Also, getting to 10 posts just to say thanks in a Development is not allowed. All talk in the Development section, should be about development, debugging, scripts,...

*If you want to say Thanks, there is a button for that.*

And since Albinoman quoted your post, which you blantantly state, "The real honor though should be in the 5 hours I've spent making 10 decent posts so I could properly express my regards: Fantastic build.", *I am deleting that post. So now you are back to 10.*


----------



## yosup

Oh, yeah!! Fear the Wood (or else Feel the Wood)!!

"Here's ....... Woodrube!"


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... I was told to report the post and the ones who Mod the forum are going to take care of bid-ness ...


in case that thread gets "cleaned" by the Mod Squad, that dude is still showing his inbred colors with his latest remark:



yosup;31862781 said:


> (yosup): Dude, you're perpetuating the negativity with your condescending tone - ie. even casting it on people you previously complimented.





obla1;31865862 said:


> (jackass): wow i didnt know country people still talked like that.





yosup;31862781 said:


> (yosup): Woodrube's XDA street cred is absolutely impeccable. He's one of the most respected, respectful, & generous people I've ever encountered in public forums. It's completely senseless to turn a technical help thread into a personal flaming war. Let's move on.





obla1;31865862 said:


> (jackass): its even more senseless to see guys like u ass kissing strangers on a forum.. keep it up tho.. i can see its a hobby.


Yup ... he's still the same jackass only more of a dumbass now than ever. Thanks for the laughs, Woodz. Good times, man. Hope you get to Lay Down The Law on punks like this soon enough. I'd buy a ticket to see that.


----------



## dougfresh

Help! I've tweaked and tested and debugged about 8-10 slim roms in the last 2 days. Holy zmokes, this is fun but really time consuming. Last night I spent almost 5 hours on getting the stupid GPS to work, which didn't happen btw! Doesn't everybody have a GPS in their car? Lol A new one came out of the oven a couple hours ago with vsync engaged and a I got my grubby hands on Semaphore 2.1.2(unreleased). Back to the drawing board!!! OK I feel better


----------



## yosup

Got hit with the EU bug again ... Round #2 (the first bout was back in late April). Details are over in the brown side.









Ran chkdsk on the external sd, and everything was cool beans. Even transferred updated files to my PC. So, long story short, all that was required was a full wipe then flashed my ole faithful ICZ 1.8.3 rom. External sd data still intact. No need to repartition, so it wasn't so bad. Life goes on ... s'all good in the Zen Hood.


----------



## Woody

Just an update about our little friend. He got tagged with 5pts that expire in 6 months. Not bad for a guy who joined on Sept 12, just a mere 10 days ago.

Btw he responded to Yosup's post but best to leave it alone. X, nice edit to CYA. Thanks for the support over then and understand that i cannot "Thank" those posts bc it would put out the wrong message. In here is a different story.

ZenMafia : ZFFZ

Edit::: Lappy, I see you are checking your morning "papers". Missed some funny sh!t last night. Hope you had a nice day of. Sometimes the unexpected ones are the best, especially with how much you've been working lately.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Just an update about our little friend. He got tagged with 5pts that expire in 6 months. Not bad for a guy who joined on Sept 12, just a mere 10 days ago.
> 
> Btw he responded to Yosup's post but best to leave it alone. X, nice edit to CYA. Thanks for the support over then and understand that i cannot "Thank" those posts bc it would put out the wrong message. In here is a different story.
> 
> ZenMafia : ZFFZ
> 
> Edit::: Lappy, I see you are checking your morning "papers". Missed some funny sh!t last night. Hope you had a nice day of. Sometimes the unexpected ones are the best, especially with how much you've been working lately.


I missed all of the FUN yesterday. I popped into the thread to check it out, and threw in a report on that clownbag for good measure. In any event Zen Gangsta's we run this!! Off to get Oil changed in the A8, and to go look at a VIBE that is for sale in a little mom n pop cellphone shop. I gotta be ready when ZENjellyBr1Ck'dbeanz drop...(did that sound wrong???) Good lookin out for each other







Yes Wood I enjoyed the day. thanks for the thoughts. Today I am Slacker KIng. My Shower was the most work I'll do today....( don't go there yosup or fresh)







Peace and Zen


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... ZenMafia : ZFFZ ...


Luvit! Friday Night Lights (tv series) had it all wrong when Tim Riggins says "Texas forever." Shoot ... it's *Zen Forever*, mang.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Today I am Slacker KIng. My Shower was the most work I'll do today....( don't go there yosup or fresh)


oh - Oh - OH ... (_think Arnold Horshack from "Welcome Back, Kotter"_). So juicy, yet I'ma let my homie sit this one out. D.P.E.F. may not be so kind though.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Btw he responded to Yosup's post but best to leave it alone. X, nice edit to CYA. Thanks for the support over then and understand that i cannot "Thank" those posts bc it would put out the wrong message. In here is a different story ...


Damn, Pappa Smurf151 (mod) did a "full wipe" all up in that thread.

Cleaned up like "The Professional":

*Mathilda*: Leon, what exactly do you do for a living?
*Léon*: Cleaner.
*Mathilda*: You mean you're a hit man?
*Léon* _[reluctantly]_: Yeah.
*Mathilda*: Cool.

::: EDIT :::

Looks like the mod had to clean up a 2nd time. That obla dude has got some nerve to come back and mix it up with yet another mod. Must be some little punk kid (or some crabby old fart sitting at his computer in his underwear). Here's what transpired (and then was wiped clean) recently:



> (*Papa Smurf151*): I have cleaned this mess up in here. I suggest in the future that everyone get along and not flame each other or infractions will follow.





> (*obla1*): good job cleaning up the "mess".. but you forgot to clean up the mess left by your love interest.
> hope everyone here can stand up for themselves to forum moderators who many times abuse their power.





> (*Papa Smurf151*): Cleaned once more...Anyone else want an infraction. Publicly flaming and talking down to people will not be tolerated on xda. Next time some one get an vacation.


----------



## ddanc1984

Man I've been working to much. Wood is layin the smackdown, Zen Mafia in full swing backing each other like a band of brothers and I missed all the fun. Dammit

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Raykovitz

What did I miss...... That dude was asking some stupid azz ? when all He had to do was open his eyes and read. The answers where right in front of his face.. Then I go and spend some quality time with the Fam and miss all the fun.


----------



## Woody

@Yosup 5pts is an infraction and 6 months probation. 5 more in that span and you get a ban. Not by username, but by IP address.

Ya, Papasmurf is a bad mf'r. Nice as can be, but not one to be crossed. I've seen his work in other forums.

Just to be sure, no Zen got tagged right?

@DD and Ray, family first, Zen second. Didn't miss anything that isn't probably gonna happen again at sometime.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Heeeerrrrreeeeeee'ssssss Woody!

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy

(Is that what you were looking for?)









Congrats on Hit Man status on the brown side man, use that Boom Stick with a steady hand.


----------



## Woody

Ahh, you know me. I'm about as easy going as they get. Takes a bunch to rattle me, but someone coming at me like that guy did is one way for sure.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Hell'z yeah, bruhmang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I luv the smooth gurgle of 8 cylinders. I thought you had an A6? Or both? Dat's why you iz da Daddy Warbucks round these parts. Hehe.
> 
> Enjoy the Good Vibe Hunting and chizzilin' today, bro.
> 
> oh - Oh - OH ... (_think Arnold Horshack from "Welcome Back, Kotter"_). So juicy, yet I'ma let my homie sit this one out. D.P.E.F. may not be so kind though.


The A6 is Wifey's. She went with me and was gawkin at a 5 series Beemer. I ignored her. I am NOT moneybags for sho. I actually have a friend that does the auction purchases for a dealer. He gave me a shot at the A8 before it hit the lot. Traded the STS and some hard CASH and pulled a ride that I NO WAY couldn't conventionally afford. College tuition bill just came ..yay


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... I am NOT moneybags for sho. I actually have a friend that does the auction purchases for a dealer. He gave me a shot at the A8 before it hit the lot. Traded the STS and some hard CASH and pulled a ride that I NO WAY couldn't conventionally afford ...


Excellent!! A8 is a smooth & spacious ride (tho I do really like Cadi's - STS = nice). A friend of mine bought a Beemer 550, and damn those V8's have amazing low end torque. Nice bassy gurgle for a crusing "saloon." He somehow got a stick shift, so it's odd to see a manual tranny in a large sedan.

That auction dealer hook-up is amazing, brother. It's all about who you know, esp. when you're a "connected" man. To a man, we know when people introduce you to others, all they need to say is that you are a "friend of ours." Lol ... can't touch a Made Man. Zen Mafia, homie. ZFFZ (that's how we roll, baby)!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> ...... To a man, we know when people introduce you to others, all they need to say is that you are a "friend of ours." Lol ... can't touch a Made Man. Zen Mafia, homie. ZFFZ (that's how we roll, baby)!!


Wood is the forum enforcer. I should remember the next time I'm in Cincy to pay my respects and kiss his ring.








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Wood is the forum enforcer. I should remember the next time I'm in Cincy to pay my respects and kiss his ring.


"*Don Woodrube*" .... yeah, that sounds about right.

He'll kill ya with kindness. Then if you start acting like a jackass, he'll report ya and infraction yer arse until it's bloody red & sore. But ... you mess with the Zen Crew, then damn you be dead (WACK BUTTON'd in real life HD). Kiss the ring, and say hello to my _little Hammer of Buddah _(*)!!









( * _Licensed from B, of course. _)


----------



## amandadam

It's time for me to take the plunge, so, are all you Galaxy 3 owners down with it?
My only concern, horror stories about the screen cracking, from little to no abuse.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> It's time for me to take the plunge, so, are are all you Galaxy 3 owners down with it?
> My only concern, horror stories about the screen cracking, from little to no abuse.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


My GS3 seems durable. It was dropped by my son on ceramic tile before I got a case. The Screen is pristine. I have two cases now, an Elago slimfit, which basically just adds a non slippery backcover, and a more durable case for the physical labor days. I remember the Vibe having a rash of broken screens when it was first released...probably more user carelessness than any flaw in the device. Pull the trigger...I love my S3 ..flashed a fresh Rom this morning 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Welcome. Another friend of ours.

The thing is, the glass is end to end on all 4side with no bezel. That makes me leary. I never used a screen protector on my Vibe, but did use a snap on case when I was active with my boys. On my GS3 I have both. But, there is always the insurance.


----------



## Raykovitz

Welcome aboard... Your going to love the SGIII ! It's smooth and fast out of the box. I've dropped mine a few times and the screen seems pretty durable.


----------



## xriderx66

literally spit out my drink while watching this


----------



## lapdog01

The finals of "Asia's Next top Stripper"...edited before the clothes came off


----------



## Woody

Just an FYI to anyone using APEX launcher. Apparently the update pushed out this morning is FCing all over the place. The guy next to me at work is not Rooted (so no TiB) and he updated and now he has to time it just right to get into settings to make TWiz his default now. I haven't updated mine, but he said that people on XDA and on the market are all experiencing the same.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Just an FYI to anyone using APEX launcher. Apparently the update pushed out this morning is FCing all over the place. The guy next to me at work is not Rooted (so no TiB) and he updated and now he has to time it just right to get into settings to make TWiz his default now. I haven't updated mine, but he said that people on XDA and on the market are all experiencing the same.


I ran into the same thing on the N7, the new update is borked, and it was my only launcher, lol. Thankfully I was able to get to settings via the notification area, go into apps and clear the update to roll back. Super fun time!


----------



## lapdog01

I just happened to be using Nova today. Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> I just happened to be using Nova today. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


 OK, thanks for the heads up, just downloaded the update via Nova and was about to install. These launchers work in tandem???
Edit... I felt defiant and went ahead and updated, no problems


----------



## Raykovitz

YEA. I got bit by Apex this morning. lucky I had TB to restore a previous version. I had not set a default launcher so it was pretty easy for me to switch to TW then do the restore.


----------



## Woody

Apex issue seems to have been fixed. Doug must have the inside track since his work right out of the gate.


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> OK, thanks for the heads up, just downloaded the update via Nova and was about to install. These launchers work in tandem???
> Edit... I felt defiant and went ahead and updated, no problems


"No Fear" Dougie....that's how he rolls. He ain't skeered!


----------



## dougfresh

Guys Guys... I meant nova, nova has a new update every day lately  I only use Nova


----------



## ddanc1984

What backup/restore are the GS3 guys in here using? CWM or TWRP? I always used CWM on the Vibe but was just curious as to what everyone with the GS3 is using.


----------



## ddanc1984

Was watching Pulp Fiction for like the 100th time and this reminded me of reading about Wood being the new enforcer....LOL


----------



## Raykovitz

ddanc1984 said:


> What backup/restore are the GS3 guys in here using? CWM or TWRP? I always used CWM on the Vibe but was just curious as to what everyone with the GS3 is using.


Iwas using CWM Touch for awhile,But with alot of people were losing IMEI flashing with it. I decieded to be on the safe side and made the switch to TWRP. I actually kind of like it better now. It's alot more user friendly than CWM.


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> What backup/restore are the GS3 guys in here using? CWM or TWRP? I always used CWM on the Vibe but was just curious as to what everyone with the GS3 is using.


Twrp for me
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Me 3 on the TWRP-titude.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Me 3 on the TWRP-titude.


I read somewhere that people were having problems doing a restore from a TWRP backup.

said the file was corrupt and would not restore.

wounder if that was fixed?


----------



## ddanc1984

So did you guys install through Goo Manager or direct via ADB?


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> I read somewhere that people were having problems doing a restore from a TWRP backup.
> 
> said the file was corrupt and would not restore.
> 
> wounder if that was fixed?


I just did a restore over the weekend after trying a cm10 nightly that ran like crap. Restored with no issues

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

drjjones426 said:


> Looks like I may be joining the s3 crowd tomorrow as well. T-Mobile offered it to me for 179 with a 50 rebate and a 200 account credit on my bill and the unlimited data included...
> 
> How?
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_psycho

Well, boys and girls, I guess I'm the oddball. CWM6 here. Never had issues with losing IMEI, but I only use CWM for flashing kernels and modems, really. Currently on stock ICS/LI5/odex (Mobile Odin LH2 + LI5 patch). Solid performer, so no plans to change.

Yes, I'm still alive, though just a lurker now.

MP


----------



## Raykovitz

ddanc1984 said:


> So did you guys install through Goo Manager or direct via ADB?


Goo Manager. Why push with ADB when there is an easier way. I used terminal emulator when I first installed CWM T and it took forever for me to get it right.


----------



## Raykovitz

What a GAME !!!!!!!!! It WAS a simultaneous catch. Seahawks WIN !!!


----------



## dougfresh

That was utter BS with a capital BS Ray and you know it. I like the Hawks but damn, the NFL needs that bring back the regular officiating crew like tomorrow.. There's way too many mistakes happening in every game. 
Anyways aokp 3 dropped!! Running very nicely although I'm twitching to change kernels but I have no idea if the rom is vsync or not...Going to do some investigating







It's Enabled!


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> What a GAME !!!!!!!!! It WAS a simultaneous catch. Seahawks WIN !!!


Da Bearss thank the Hawks for their assistance


----------



## sugartibbs

Good to hear from you MP, hope everything is going well, Im about 50% lurker, keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Raykovitz

dougfresh said:


> That was utter BS with a capital BS Ray and you know it. I like the Hawks but damn, the NFL needs that bring back the regular officiating crew like tomorrow.. There's way too many mistakes happening in every game.
> Anyways aokp 3 dropped!! Running very nicely although I'm twitching to change kernels but I have no idea if the rom is vsync or not...Going to do some investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Enabled!


It really was. The officiating was terrible on both sides. This will hopefully force the NFL to come to a resolution soon. In the meantime I'll take the "W" !!!


----------



## dougfresh

NOOOO!!! It's all our faults Zentites, especially Big Dogs! What are going to eat?? http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012/09/25/14095135-bacon-shortage-worldwide-unavoidable-uk-pig-group-says?lite#__utma=14933801.397486600.1348208198.1348601072.1348617680.8&__utmb=14933801.10.9.1348617864213&__utmc=14933801&__utmx=-&__utmz=14933801.1348208198.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=14933801.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc%7Ccover=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.nbcnews.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=77779220

Damn that's a big link lol


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> It really was ... In the meantime I'll take the "W" !!!


That was the most bizarre ending I've seen in a long while. On the replays, it looked like Jennings had it clutched to his chest, then Tate somehow had his arm in there. Dunno. If it weren't originally called a TD, it would've been hard to reverse the call either way.

Oh well ... as wise Seahawk fans say, "*I'll take the W*"!!









If anything, this plays a very small part to atone for the disastrous officiating back when the Seahawks and Steelers played in the Super Bowl. I'm still pissed about that offensive pass interference call on Darrell Jackson. Total Obla1 jackass'ness. That was a nice TD catch denied, mang. Damn, Zebras. As the Zen Mafia say, "*I call for a be-heading*."


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> NOOOO!!! It's all our faults Zentites, especially Big Dogs! What are going to eat?? ...


OH NOOOOO!!



> ... He's afraid to even think of a possible bacon shortage and what it could mean -- social and political unrest, an increased need for swine security and a "tidal wave of black market (*boar bacon*, *tofu bacon*, *turkey bacon* and *beef bacon*) bacon hitting the streets," he said ...


In the words of the ever-eloquent Charles Barkley, "That's Turrible!"


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL!!!!


----------



## yosup

Yo, Pablo Escobarrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... LOLOL!! Luv the new avatar! Hilarious, bro.









Ever since you were elevated to Slim Thread Master status, what's the longest you've gone staying on the same rom build? Lol. We know how you do yo thang ... jumpin' between Slim, HB, CM10, AOKP, and all the other Jelly Beans that roll your way. Betsy's earnin' her keep. No rest for no weary ho's, mang.










Flashing on the edge ... like Grand Master Flash:



> Don't push me 'cuz I'm close to the edge
> I'm trying not to lose my head
> Uh huh ha ha ha


----------



## mr_psycho

I'm sorry, but that video was just "turrible".









Try this one, it makes Hunger Games *at least* 10 times better. Maybe even his Woodness will like it.

https://www.youtube....h?v=QjGk_jU6t5A

MP


----------



## yosup

mr_psycho said:


> I'm sorry, but that video was just "turrible".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one, it makes Hunger Games *at least* 10 times better. Maybe even his Woodness will like it.
> https://www.youtube....h?v=QjGk_jU6t5A
> MP


Good stuff. Funny shnizzles.

"Gimme a good time ... please?"


----------



## dougfresh

Lol, ok last night I used aokp then I finally tried Miui, wasn't for me so blasted HB and passed out and configured it this morning, had some lag after an hour so I nandroided back to Slim 2.5V.. Do you think I have an issue... Is there a FA ( flashaholics anonymous) in Tampa  Tonight might try PA for the 1st time evah.I found out I have a slower NAND last night but I can't tell, she's still a fast girl... Betsy is old but she can take it balz deep hehe


----------



## Mostdef69

Did anybody watch MNF last night. Unbeleiveable these Replacement Ref are horrible. But one thing is Jenning made a MISTAKE. He should have knock down the ball instead of catching the ball so he can get his interception on his career stat. Im not a Packers fan and I have always HATE the Packers. Im glad the Bears are first place in NFC. WOOT! I told everybody all 32 teams are dealing with these refs not just the packers. The Union Ref is demanding more pay. NFL referees currently earn between $42,295 and $120,998 per season. That might not sound like much, but remember, the NFL season is only 16 games. The Union Ref want $200,000 per season!!!!. I was like WHOA they get expense pay and first class airline too. My grandma can be a better ref than the replacement ref.lol


----------



## Mostdef69

Ok Im at the bar and those damn Packers fan wont SHUT UP! Better finish my last drink before they get into a fight.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Did anybody watch MNF last night. Unbeleiveable these Replacement Ref are horrible. But one thing is Jenning made a MISTAKE. He should have knock down the ball instead of catching the ball so he can get his interception on his career stat. Im not a Packers fan and I have always HATE the Packers. Im glad the Bears are first place in NFC. WOOT! I told everybody all 32 teams are dealing with these refs not just the packers. The Union Ref is demanding more pay. NFL referees currently earn between $42,295 and $120,998 per season. That might not sound like much, but remember, the NFL season is only 16 games. The Union Ref want $200,000 per season!!!!. I was like WHOA they get expense pay and first class airline too. My grandma can be a better ref than the replacement ref.lol


Wow! That sounds like LapDog money to me


----------



## dougfresh

Haha!! Yo Frankie, I like your avatar too!! The OFFICIAL ZEN MAFIA in effect


----------



## Woody

mr_psycho said:


> I'm sorry, but that video was just "turrible".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one, it makes Hunger Games *at least* 10 times better. Maybe even his Woodness will like it.
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=QjGk_jU6t5A
> 
> MP


I can't get this link to play.

LOVE the new avatars fellas!!! ZenMafia


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> I can't get this link to play.
> LOVE the new avatars fellas!!! ZenMafia


Try this one:
https://www.youtube....h?v=QjGk_jU6t5A






( And, yes ... #ZenMafia FTW!! )


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Wow! That sounds like LapDog money to me


IF I SOLD A KIDNEY AND MY FIRST BORN ..Then borrow from wifey....
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... and to go look at a VIBE that is for sale in a little mom n pop cellphone shop ...


How was the Vibe shopping over the wknd? Any luck finding one with firm feeling volume rocker buttons? ( hehe, df's tip for feeling out used Betsy's )


----------



## Raykovitz

What a difference a couple years makes. Seems like The NFC west went from the worst to one of the best in the league. 3 teams in the top 10. All 3 teams are gettin it done with average offences, but killer D's.

@yosup Give Russel some time and I think he'll be fine.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> How was the Vibe shopping over the wknd? Any luck finding one with firm feeling volume rocker buttons? ( hehe, df's tip for feeling out used Betsy's )


No Success on the Vibe hunt. The buttons on the one I checked out were old, mushy and barely responsive. No Susie, or Betsy..unless we're talkin Betsy Ross. Still hunting


----------



## ddanc1984

Okay I had to follow the mafia motif....lol.


----------



## Raykovitz

Old School GANGSTA !!!


----------



## dougfresh

Holy szmokes, we are the baddest crew in RW  I'm loving it! Get yo gangster on peeps


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, when I took apart old Betsy the buttons are a cinch to change out


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy, when I took apart old Betsy the buttons are a cinch to change out


I may have to look into doing the change. Missing the original susie. If I grab betsy ross today I might hit you up for some Zen tips d fresh

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Not a problem


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> NOOOO!!! It's all our faults Zentites, especially Big Dogs! What are going to eat?? http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012/09/25/14095135-bacon-shortage-worldwide-unavoidable-uk-pig-group-says?lite#__utma=14933801.397486600.1348208198.1348601072.1348617680.8&__utmb=14933801.10.9.1348617864213&__utmc=14933801&__utmx=-&__utmz=14933801.1348208198.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=14933801.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc%7Ccover=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.nbcnews.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=77779220
> 
> Damn that's a big link lol


Now

Wait

One

Cotton

Pickin

Minute

It cant be "ALL" My fault.....

can it???????


----------



## Woody

FYI for the next 5 days 25cent apps (Remember last December with the 10cent deal? Same thing, only different)

Angry Birds Space Premium
Asphalt 7: Heat
Draw Something
Granny Smith
Let's Create! Pottery
London Bus Checker
NFL Kicker 13
Ocean HD
OfficeSuite Pro 6+
Symphony of Eternity
Tasks
Cloud and sheep (game)
Runtastic pro (fitness)
The cat in the hat(great for those that have kids)
Sudoku


----------



## Woody

GS3'rs

Has anyone had their Android System just munching their battery? Well mine did and I was a victim of the gsiff_daemon bug. So I read this whole thread at lunch today and the fix is pretty easy to do. Long and short of it, jsut go into /system/bin and find gsiff_daemon and rename it to gsiff_daemon.bak or .not or .yosup and reboot. Should take care of it.

Big Dog, I love your text above your avatar. Made me laugh a bit.

Edit: Since we are all friends, look in your profile and your friends list. Much like before when we all looked liked AVN presenters, now we all look like the 5 families. I'll change my avatar tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## drjjones426

Hey woody where do you find lists of apps like that, that are on sale

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

drjjones426 said:


> Hey woody where do you find lists of apps like that, that are on sale
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Hit the banner on the front page of the market( play store) that will take you to all the apps that are .25..


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmmm, even at .25 centavos, not much on the list 4 me.


----------



## drjjones426

Raykovitz said:


> Hit the banner on the front page of the market( play store) that will take you to all the apps that are .25..


Haha thanks! I dont know howb I missed that. I picked up office suite and runtastic but thats it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Watch Office Suite. I bought it last December and used it for awhile but found that it would never shut down. I even FCd and it would restart. I have actually disabled it on my phone but still use it on my tablet.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody my T-Prime is getting official JB from Asus in less than 70 hours  t101 should be next


----------



## Woody

Sweet. Tf101 is still on the fence though. No one is sure yet if we are getting official or not. But we can use the Primes source. Good lookin' BroHeim


----------



## ddanc1984

drjjones426 said:


> Haha thanks! I dont know howb I missed that. I picked up office suite and runtastic but thats it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Same ones I picked up....


----------



## xriderx66

Needing a little bit of help guys, any solutions? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1907496


----------



## xriderx66

On another note, RootzWiki is now blocked at my school's wifi due to this thread.
It is labeled under sections "Pornography content"

I wonder why.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! It Mosdefs' fault! X are you still having issues w/ storage


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Holy szmokes,* we are the baddest crew in RW*  I'm loving it! Get yo gangster on peeps


Damn straight!! You guys are awesome! The Zen avatar themes are back in full effect ... hilarious.

Just a partial lineup until we get a few more suited up, but it's quite the collection of B&W mugshots so far. Freaking luvit!!









It looks like even roman was feeling the _Zen Gangsta _groove (but with a modern day twist).

















_( ... pardon my n00b'ish editing sk33lz. I'm at the mercy of screen cap's and MS Paint. Lol. Maybe N00B'ermeister will do it full justice once we get a full lineup going ... )_


----------



## dougfresh

I'm sure the Mods here are WTF..... Who are these Gangsta' mo fuggers?? We are We are!!!! MP is even EL CAPO style


----------



## poontab

dougfresh said:


> I'm sure the Mods here are WTF..... Who are these Gangsta' mo fuggers?? We are We are!!!! MP is even EL CAPO style


nah we're down with mo'fuggin


----------



## dougfresh

Quote I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse."

"A man who doesn't spend time with his family can never be a real man."

"Never tell anybody outside the family what you're thinking again."

"It makes no difference to me what a man does for a living, understand."

"I want you to see what he's got under his fingernails."

"Some day, and that day may never come, I will call upon you to do a service for me. But uh, until that day, accept this justice as a gift on my daughter's wedding day."

"But I'm a superstitious man. And if some unlucky accident should befall him - If he should get shot in the head by a police officer, or if he should hang himself in his jail cell - or if he's struck by a bolt of lightning, them I'm going to blame some of the people in this room, and that I do not forgive. But, that aside, let me say that I swear, on the souls of my grandchildren, that I will not be the one to break the peace we've made here today."


----------



## dougfresh

poontab said:


> nah we're down with mo'fuggin


 hehe!! Good looking out and perfect timing! Thanks Poontab


----------



## dougfresh

Is this the most craziest and most tight nit community ?


----------



## yosup

poontab said:


> nah we're down with mo'fuggin


And we're down with our gangsta Super Mods.









I think this thread reached a milestone to have a Mod chime in with our banter (ie. it only took 406 pages). Hehe..


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Is this the most craziest and most tight nit community ?


Hell'z yeah, mo'fuggin Zen'gsta.









( Btw, El Capo Pablo Escobar just popped his 1000 Like cherry ... respect, mang )


----------



## dougfresh

Yah yes my pusshhy is popped !1000!! I like to thank God, Yosup, Br1ckd, Wood, and especially SugarTibbs for ......lololol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Yah yes my pusshhy is popped !1000!! I like to thank God, Yosup, Br1ckd, Wood, and especially SugarTibbs for ......lololol


Now You are a Made Man ...Kudos Bruh fresh akaPablo..Huey ( theEnforcer) Newton Salutes you


----------



## jaliscojorge

Does my avatar qualify for the Zen mafia or do i need to find a different one?

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Br1cK'd

guess i'll get it on the fun


----------



## Raykovitz

Hey S3 crew. Have you all downloaded Avengers from media hub yet? I did it on Tues, then moved the file from samsung media hub folder to a different folder in root explorer. This allows you watch it outside of the media hub app.Didn't like to log into it every time. I also s beamed it to a co-worker thats on a different network. Took less than 5 min for a 1.3G transfer. Quite impressed with the transfer speed.


----------



## lapdog01

@Raykovitz
I d'loaded the movie too and I need to move it also. Will try to hunt it down when I go to lunch. I only installed media hub to get the movie but now I want to remove it. This S3 is fast for sure. I am getting 14mb download speeds at work which torches the wifi speeds here

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its days like this, I wish I really were Machine Gun Kelly.....


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Its days like this, I wish I really were Machine Gun Kelly.....


As I used to say all the time: "So many users, so few bullets..."


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Its days like this, I wish I really were Machine Gun Kelly.....


Hey B, you digging the N7 (anyone else with an N7 feel free to chime in)? Did they give you the 8g or 16g and how is the size for you? The 16g is tempting at $249 but I keep hearing rumors that the Nexus 10 is coming soon (if you can believe rumors). I would mainly use it when I travel (which is getting less often) for entertainment, taking notes, email, etc etc. Maybe carry spreadsheets (pricebook, quotes, etc). If needed can you output it to a projector and use it for presentations or have you had such a need? If they're coming out with a Tegra3 based 10 incher, that might be better for my failing eyes...lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

I have non-stop wood for this thing. Its only the 8GB model, but that's enough for work storage for me. The speed at which it moves is amazing, its super easy to unlock and root with a little adb magic. Unsure if you can broadcast a presentation, I haven't looked into that or tried, nor do I forsee a need for me to have to do that.

It is great for watching movies and streaming netflix, and I bought that NFL Kicker game for a quarter at the sale, looks awesome and runs great. If you want a larger screen, the 10 would be the way to go, here at the office, we've found our N7s are perfect for easily/securely holding in one hand while taking notes, checking email, and bs'ing at the water cooler.


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> Its days like this, I wish I really were Machine Gun Kelly.....


I hear ya. Yesterday, I had my review 2.5 months late for a job I don't even do anymore. (Put on your way-back hats and remember when I was doing my self-appraisal?) So today, because I am such a great "asset", I get to work in a different department to help them catch up (Frame of reference for you. This dept is supposed to have a 24-48hr response time for our clients. I am doing things from beginning of last week).

Anyone play that Granny Smith game? It is surprisingly fun. I picked up the Ocean HD LWP and it is cool looking on my tablet, but real choppy (no pun intended) going from screen to screen. And then the math nerd in me picked up Sodoku.

Just a buyer beware though. Some of these game that are out lately are cool but then they use a Token system that you have to buy later on to continue playing free or cheap games. Swticher comes to mind. It is free but then you only have 20 or 50 "plays" before you have to buy more tokens to keep playing. My cure for that--> Titanium. I just reverted to the previous and can play all I want. This happened a few months ago, but now I am seeing these in the fine print of a lot more games now. I've got kids, so I've got games. What ya going to do? Especially on a tablet.

Edit:: BOOM!!! Front page and on top. You know if other people are dropping in here, they have to be like, "What's up with this thread?" T-zone fo' sho!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Man Woodrow, you truly are Gangsta, makin play store your ATM, I wouldnt brag about playin Granny Smith on this Outlaw Dreadthread. Hurts your cred, After nite roll call Ill carve you a titanium token. Get busy flashin, or get busy laggin!


----------



## Woody

A real gangsta loves his granny. She's the one who taught me how to make pasta from scratch, when to genuflect and when to speak at the appropriate time. Granny's have more influence than you might think.


----------



## sugartibbs

I meant no disrespect Modfather, 2 eggs, a good local selmolina flour, salted boiling water... My granny was more into safe tumblers, and weekend lines, hey! she was family. whever you go.. there you are...

And, well St. Annes in B.A. Ok. I can still do Mass, "Father Hear Our Prayer".... even in the joint...


----------



## eddychecker

I love the new "Gang" I remember the last time I changed my avatar. The double breasted lady got me in trouble. I've learned my lesson and this time I'm a good guy. Ole' Mel Purvis, Federal Agent. Did Lil' Mel shoot himself in the head or was it payback. (Mel Gibson style)


----------



## sugartibbs

Were all "Good Fellas" Double breasted ladies are always fresh, but were respectable now. We'll thats the line anyway,


----------



## eddychecker

Don't get me wrong, if two breasts are lovely, four is twice as much. But as you say, we're respectable now. ;')

I googled double breasted ladies and came up with this:


----------



## sugartibbs

roger that G-man, is that Shea Labouf?


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> ... I googled double breasted ladies and came up with this ...


She's got the _rifle_.
But she really wants the _gun_.









( Who says you can't mix fighting & fun? )


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> I meant no disrespect Modfather, 2 eggs, a good local selmolina flour, salted boiling water... My granny was more into safe tumblers, and weekend lines, hey! she was family. whever you go.. there you are...
> 
> And, well St. Annes in B.A. Ok. I can still do Mass, "Father Hear Our Prayer".... even in the joint...


No disrespect taken. After all, you're a "friend of ours".


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> No disrespect taken. After all, you're a "friend of ours".


Straight from The Don himself, tibbs. You ain't gettin' whacked today, bro. Kiss the ring is all that's left to do.


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> She's got the _rifle_.
> But she really wants the _gun_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Who says you can't mix fighting & fun? )


Is it bad if the gun shoots blanks? I hope not. Cause if it's OK, I'm her guy!


----------



## sugartibbs

The new Paranoid has potential, but Im gonna wait for what Brick"d has brewin for my Daily.. (Brick"d..he was always gangsta, Brick to the head? Bricked hash? Brick'd collections, ) Mind my bidness, Wet my beak...

Hey Shea, This is my Rifle,
This is my gun..
For posterity, Why does Shea have a pink flash suppressor on the end of his/her weapon? Private Pyle Why does Lebouf have a pink fire suppressor on the end of her rifle? You will not laugh.. you will not cry.. you will learn, I will teach you... fall in...


----------



## dougfresh

You still have that Slim Spam ST lol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> You still have that Slim Spam ST lol


Yo, D.P.E.F .... can you tell me how to install V6 Supercharger ??????? Please, please, please !!!!









( lol ... popped into the SB thread and had a good laugh. Good job of keeping dem gomer's in-line. )


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... Why does Lebouf have a pink fire suppressor on the end of her rifle? ...


"Pink" is good, my friend. Pink is always good.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup...this isn't for everyone ..however the script 6 supercharger is a woman thing, WEAR COLOGNE , buy a Camaro, put a potato in your trousers, supercharser? ahh thought you were smarter, ask Hurtz7, its all about memory..But if we can make a buck, lets start a website.. Zencharger 1..!!! If its Linux open source, we are the Linux Posse>

If money troubles you...gimme, gimme...


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Yo, D.P.E.F .... can you tell me how to install V6 Supercharger ??????? Please, please, please !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( lol ... popped into the SB thread and had a good laugh. Good job of keeping dem gomer's in-line. )


 Lol first it started with Sugar talking smack about Slim has some sort of MMS spam built in then I went overboard with the throw the phone away shizz. Man about 5 noobs pm'd me today on my views on SuperC and their apologies bah bah. I answered them back politely this time around


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup...this isn't for everyone ..however the script 6 supercharger is a woman thing, WEAR COLOGNE , buy a Camaro, put a potato in your trousers, supercharser? ahh thought you were smarter, ask Hurtz7, its all about memory..But if we can make a buck, lets start a website.. Zencharger 1..!!! If its Linux open source, we are the Linux Posse>


 Cool ! We could attach it to your Github so there will be finally something in there hihi!


----------



## sugartibbs

Truly you are a person of the revolution, however we need CASH, Git hub ? Im a very small member, but I donated, little I know but from a pee comes a river and all that shit, Me and Budda Were throwin brews one night and he said .. Holding anger is like drinking poisen, and expexting the other person to die, we live our own lives and battles....Life is a highway...

Italked smak about slim?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Cool ! We could attach it to your Github so there will be finally something in there hihi!


Project Sugar X ... ( mysterious black-ops underground rom-cooking for the past 6 months - ie. Top Secret code clearance required ).

https://github.com/sugartibbs


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... from a pee comes a river and all that shit, Me and Budda Were throwin brews one night and he said .. Holding anger is like drinking poisen, and expexting the other person to die, we live our own lives and battles....Life is a highway...


You are your own T-Zone, my man. Reading that SugarTibb'etry is a trip guaranteed ... no Zen Ganja required.


----------



## sugartibbs

You'll answer to the modfather, there is a season for this this.. 6 monthes? ask Jiimy Hoffa about 6 monthes, its business, we all collect, Linux Zen Posse, ...Do you check my background all day? Its weak, as it is supposed tobe...Project Sugar XXX Whisky Foxtrot Tango Over...


----------



## yosup

I try to keep "tibbs" on it. Besides, who wouldn't be curious with something codenamed "Project Sugar XXX"?

( it's either a V6 Supercharged Jelly ball-breaking rom ... or a reality porn tv series )


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, Paranoid has some real positives, good follow?

Staight up, loyalty, Zen is my driver, But Helly is close to a daily, and lets be straight, 911, it never was a real issue or we would be mama boys, and doug, Gimme a Github break its black ops.


----------



## dougfresh

Lolol


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Lolol


No sugar tonight in my coffee
No sugar tonight in my tea
No sugar to stand beside me
No sugar to run with me


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Doug, Paranoid has some real positives, good follow?


 I really liked it also. Was there a new one today?


----------



## sugartibbs

D. Fresh I can leak this, were fighting Communist Porn.In a taxpayer friendly way..


----------



## sugartibbs

No the first one, but it was user friendly, Have you seen this Paranoid format in other roms?It was pretty cool, but the green ones are always fresh. Seems it has been used before But Vibrant Has'nt seen it


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Doug is the coolest guy ever
> 
> Italked smak about slim?


Sorry I got my wires crossed with our fellow Zentite, Mosdef.


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude, what rom are you on? nexus 10? Pablo.. donde este loco pedesdtrian, habla do wikki? Puta horta lata fresco?

Before you try to cypher I pulled the Horta from an old StarTrek Episode


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Dude, what rom are you on? nexus 10? Pablo.. donde este loco pedesdtrian, habla do wikki? Puta horta lata fresco?
> 
> Doug my girl wants to have your baby!!!


 I'm having weird issues on the new cm10 so I just nandroided to SB


----------



## Raykovitz

At least it wasn't me talkin smack on the brown side. All I have to do over there is post one mo'fuggin word and nOObs go bat shat crazy!!

@ Yosup How bout them DOGS shocking Stanford !!!


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> @ Yosup How bout them DOGS shocking Stanford !!!


AMAZING!! Can't remember the last time we beat a Top-10 team, and Stanford wasn't no punk team either. Those guys played well against USC.

I didn't get to watch the game (ie. probably watch the replay on ESPN's website tomorrow), but damn ... I think I'm more shocked that we actually could run the ball on them (than actually beating them). Looking at the stats, it was the Bishop Sankey & Kasen Williams show. Wow. Sankey finally breaks free for a 61 yd run for a TD (woohoo!!). Considering how pissed I was every time they ran the ball this year (cuz the running game was piss poor and seemed like a waste of a down ... egg-foo-young on my face), I'm simply stunned Sankey got 144 yds on 20 carries. Kasen Williams' 129 yds receiving is about time, but then Seferian-Jenkins only had 10 yds on 2 catches (wtf?). And, damn, our D only gave up 65 yds on 28 carries. Holy crap. I gotta watch this game.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> At least it wasn't me talkin smack on the brown side. All I have to do over there is post one mo'fuggin word and nOObs go bat shat crazy!! ...


You playin' nice with that one dude, obla1-ke-dummy? Or, you biding your time to drop another 1-word bomb and set him off again? Lol. Too bad we didn't get to turn Tibbs loose on him (back then) - ie. that'd been fun to watch him unleash the Southern Justice (screw the Southern Comfort).


----------



## dougfresh

Google Play Services apk got updated yesterday, but the funniest thing is all the comments in the Playstore hit the link to Google Play http://m.engadget.com/2012/09/27/google-play-services-arrives-for-android-2-2-and-above/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Doug my girl wants to have your baby!!!


[/quote]

LOLOL ... nice editing job, homie. Sneaky, sneaky.


----------



## Woody

Raykovitz said:


> You playin' nice with that one dude, obla1-ke-dummy? Or, you biding your time to drop another 1-word bomb and set him off again? Lol. Too bad we didn't get to turn Tibbs loose on him (back then) - ie. that'd been fun to watch him unleash the Southern Justice (screw the Southern Comfort).


The thing is, that D-Bag has asked some questions about more fundemental Android things like "Does Rooting cause battery drain?". No dipsh!t, you cause battery drain.

You know, even if I didn't have the Mod title under my name, just looking at my post count and thanks meter, why would you spew at the mouth at me like that? Clearly, I am somone that can help YOU out and then you go and do something like that. I was actually waiting for a PM or some post about me when he got back from "vacation" but nothing. I could have easily soved both his threads with 2 short posts, *but if he can whip up a smarta$$ comment like the best, he can bootloop like the rest*.

Oh and I thank the heavens that Tibbs wasn't around or he might have gone on an inadvertant "vacation" too. The Lounge is one thing. OVer there is a whole other complicated ball of wax. I can protect my own, but only so far fellas. Imma have to go and find that post about Doug and his Supercharger, unless someone can link it for me.

It is Friday and I am not too work motivated so I should be on almost all day today if anyone is around.


----------



## amandadam

Picked up my G3 yesterday, rooted stock, sweet and smooth.Yeah it's bad!









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> The thing is, that D-Bag has asked some questions about more fundemental Android things like "Does Rooting cause battery drain?". No dipsh!t, you cause battery drain.
> 
> You know, even if I didn't have the Mod title under my name, just looking at my post count and thanks meter, why would you spew at the mouth at me like that? Clearly, I am somone that can help YOU out and then you go and do something like that. I was actually waiting for a PM or some post about me when he got back from "vacation" but nothing. I could have easily soved both his threads with 2 short posts, *but if he can whip up a smarta$$ comment like the best, he can bootloop like the rest*.
> 
> Oh and I thank the heavens that Tibbs wasn't around or he might have gone on an inadvertant "vacation" too. The Lounge is one thing. OVer there is a whole other complicated ball of wax. I can protect my own, but only so far fellas. Imma have to go and find that post about Doug and his Supercharger, unless someone can link it for me.
> 
> It is Friday and I am not too work motivated so I should be on almost all day today if anyone is around.


 Do what you like http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1822344&page=84


----------



## Woody

Ah ok then, I saw that one. I thought you were unleashing a Columbian Car Bomb on someone over there.


----------



## sugartibbs

Gangstas hunker down and take a knee, we be the linux gangsta posee, battery loss? whatever, Mod father tribute, costa bidness, havin the baddest 2 year phone on the planet/ Genius....com

Sorry Wood didn't see your post, it was a small thing, Though I get loose here(thank You) the super charger thing was little things, there is a certain etiquette that goes with development threads, and bringing a separate thread to serve your add on, this diverting attention is disrespect, you see it more and more but to the old timers its a Faux paus. Frankly the Far Side is getting to be silly season, though the ill mannered are always in the minority, thankfully.

Fresh got there before I did,


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh, chill, they are little people, I stalk the Talk and questions far side to help if I can, when you get to Dev, its on, Kravid is gone because of a me first post, dont blame him,that went back several posts where Kravid warned him, pay me or shut up, Its how you present yourself, as Hannibal Lecter told me...You Introduced yourself with courtesy, and I will reply in courtesy...


----------



## Br1cK'd

It's been one of those weeks Zen Nation, the kinds that make the following excerpt seem reasonable and sane. I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.

"Well, I gotta tell you: I'd be very, very careful who you talk to about that, because the person who wrote that... is dangerous. And this button-down, Oxford-cloth psycho might just snap, and then stalk from office to office with an Armalite AR-10 carbine gas-powered semi-automatic weapon, pumping round after round into colleagues and co-workers. This might be someone you've known for years. Someone very, very close to you."

And its not over yet, back to the grind bright and early tomorrow with more tasks than I have available hours to complete. This thing we call "work" is really taking away from my playtime here lately.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmmm, Hmmmm, Oxford Cloth Psycho, Armalite AR10 is old its Armalite Ar15 now, I think its time to look into new opportunities that are co-worker free, if thats the pool. How many Oxford wanna bees are there? One too many...Over 50, and sadly close to you, ps. does she have crossed eyes, my redflag.


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar Machiavelli, throw down yo skilz!

First again


----------



## sugartibbs

Shit, it was me ,Tom Highway ,and StonyFresh, he took one look at that thread and said ..."ladies if this doesnt kill us,, it will surely break our hearts, I went to one school, Heartbreak Ridge.


----------



## dougfresh

Let me tell you something.... I don't like people telling me what I can post


----------



## sugartibbs

you can run me...
you can beat me..
you can starve me...
But damn, just don't bore me...

Fresh you can post till my 
till my
till my ..
honeys credit card is toast...


----------



## dougfresh

I'm MAD!! Get it


----------



## sugartibbs

Damn 2 song related posts and I have a heroin jones,


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh .. lay down on the couch and tell sugar how the man is keepin you down,
hmmm, XDA posers Check
data/data/ roominess check
barn door butt late night hookers check,
that will be about $3.50, 
oops that was my life...


----------



## dougfresh

Data/data is keeping me down bro...lolol


----------



## dougfresh

Damn it datadata is the shit


----------



## sugartibbs

sometimes it helps if I think of old gilligans Island episodes , do a bong, mainline Bolivian Gross domestic product, and then ponder Data?data

Not necessarily in that order...


----------



## dougfresh

FTSIMOT


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> sometimes it helps if I think of old gilligans Island episodes , do a bong, mainline Bolivian Gross domestic product, and then ponder Data?data
> 
> Not necessarily in that order...


 Cool....


----------



## yosup

I don't understand how this is possible. Plus the dude is ripped.


----------



## sugartibbs

clearly a freak of nature, hoe ever I have a hot dog he would choke on, just sayin..off topic

Oh man. forgot xrider might be trollin, I opened the barn door, my bad..


----------



## yosup

_Damn, I'm hungry ..._

Arroz con Pollo










or ... maybe Paella ??


----------



## sugartibbs

I threw sautee for a local Alantic Sea grill, there is no better than fire grilled mussels, peps, onion, Id just have mamma son pour it on me. Check the burned tip o the spoon, "*I been downhearted baby, been downhearted baby.. every since the day you left, every since the day you left....*


----------



## yosup

Hard drive shipments recover from floods in Thailand, expected to reach record high



> Last year's floods in Thailand caused hard drive shortages after wreaking havoc on a number of electronics manufacturers, but new stats from IHS iSuppli indicate that the HDD market for PCs has fully recovered and is poised to hit an all time high. The firm expects 524 million units for internal use in PCs to ship this year, besting the previous record by 4.3 percent. What's giving the recovery an added boost? According to the analytics group, the extra demand comes courtesy of Windows 8 and Ultrabooks. *Unfortunately for deal hounds*, the company noted in a report earlier this year that *prices aren't expected to dip below the pre-flood range until 2014* ...


I hope they revise that notion about static pricing levels. If they pump out heavy volumes well ahead of Black Friday, I wouldn't mind seeing a significant drop in prices - ie. when the deal-frenzy goes live. Been holding off on an ext HDD purchase for a while.


----------



## lapdog01

Here is where I should have gone for the weekend...http://screen.yahoo.com/bacon-festival-takes-over-kansas-city-30654732.html

Wonder if Big Dog was there???


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Here is where I should have gone for the weekend...http://screen.yahoo....y-30654732.html
> Wonder if Big Dog was there???


That's tremendous!! If Big Dog won that, he'd have to change his name to: Big Bacon KMc!!


----------



## dougfresh

I did a Tibbs last night!! I'm doing a Tibbs tonight also


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I did a Tibbs last night!! I'm doing a Tibbs tonight also


Que ???


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Que ???


Exactly

Sufferin' through a lackluster sports weekend. My White Sox got SHELLED and are essentially left for dead, Illini were a no-show against PSU, (pathetic bastards) no Matt Forte on Monday night in Dallas and NO INVITE for Lappy to the bacon munch off. I blew off going to the Ryder Cup on some comp tix because , well, I just don't care. Hopefully today is better. I Think 49'ers Jets should be fun. Hoping GB loses to the Saints, and confident that I will find my Jawbone headset.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ lappy, your up pretty early for a weekend. Or you could still be up i guess.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Clarify Ma brutha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> 
> Sufferin' through a lackluster sports weekend. My White Sox got SHELLED and are essentially left for dead, Illini were a no-show against PSU, (pathetic bastards) no Matt Forte on Monday night in Dallas and NO INVITE for Lappy to the bacon munch off. I blew off going to the Ryder Cup on some comp tix because , well, I just don't care. Hopefully today is better. I Think 49'ers Jets should be fun. Hoping GB loses to the Saints, and confident that I will find my Jawbone headset.


I have a friend who got us a gig working for ESPN at the MNF game at Jerrys House. Probably schlepping cables on the sidelines but I dont care...lol.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> @ lappy, your up pretty early for a weekend. Or you could still be up i guess.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


I rise pretty early Jorge. usually I sleep 4-5 hours max. I need to finish some things so I can have some free time in the Afternoon, How goes it? You still enjoying the S3? You are also up early my friend. I am using liquid 2.0 for awhile, and It's pretty nice.

@ddanc1984 I'm Jealous. I was wanting to go to this game, but with the recent promotion, I am locked into meetings on Mondays usually (yawn) I would shlep cables right along withya bro.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

lapdog01 said:


> Here is where I should have gone for the weekend...http://screen.yahoo....y-30654732.html
> 
> _*Wonder if Big Dog was there???*_


No One sent my an Invite.

lucky Them!


----------



## jaliscojorge

'Zup lappy, yeah I've been in that same sleep time as you. Normally because of my normal Monday through Friday work schedule but it seems to have transferred automatically into my weekends :-(. Amongst other things that get my gears turning the moment i open my eyes :-(. How's the lappy household? Sounds like everything is swell there.
And yeah I'm still loving my s3 

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## sugartibbs

maybe its just me... but doin a tibbs, is that free base..Free brew or free skank ( if its sugar its gotta be free) I dont mind paying a WORKIN GIRL BUT SHE GOTTA HAVE BACK CAUSE I LIKE IT LIKE THAT,YADDA YADDA ..slow moron for me, slow moron for me..

Im 10 years behind, but the chain gang keeps me in shape, and Brick'd waitin for your repo, Im sure your ZICS will be a show stopper, you da pimp


----------



## lapdog01

All is well jorge. How goes it with you?. You gettin enough play time or is the job keepin you too busy?. Hope you can enjoy life some. Just picked up a used vibe to replace the one I loaned out, and it is now Zenified. Waiting around to see if Brick'd gets the shackles off at his job long enough to give us some Zen gangsta jellybean. Goin flash crazy on my s3

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Maybe its just me and Im flash freak, but the sgs3 better be all that cause my little vib, well she still standin tall.takin names


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy yeah everything is fine health wise. And i do miss going on flash frenzies with my vibrant. I'm still on stock rooted uvalem mostly in part because of Google wallet. Can't put a price on unsuspecting cashiers and onlookers when they see a payment get made with a phone

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## asdf916

AOKP v4
Slimbean 2.6
Blackbean v5

all updated today


----------



## dougfresh

Nova prime is on sale https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Maybe its just me and Im flash freak, but the sgs3 better be all that cause my little vib, well she still standin tall.takin names


The Vibe is ALWAYS that special girl. She Never let me down. GS3 is nextgen for me. The little sister who grew up learnin all big sisters tricks, and comin up with a few of her own.ooooooooooooohhhh


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Douglass Fresh, how dare you, after I paid dearly, you put on a national forum that Nova Prime, My chosen Launcher is on sale? and dont rub it in by sayin .25 now come and get it, have you noshame?AAARRRGGGHHHHH

Im not cheep, and Ill pay for quality, but nobody likes to get beat, Cheep? cheap? see I cant even eununciate properly, hell I miispelled that too.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol, yeah I paid fully when it came out.


----------



## sugartibbs

Probly its just me but I gotta ask, met a friend of my nephews at the local convienance store, he thinks he has a Neus s he said, and asked me what op he had dowloaded, OTA.. clearly it was Jellybean and I kinda checked his phone, cracked screen, no screen protector or case, I mean my baby doesnt go out in public without her screen protector and case.. is that the next generation? or is taking care of things, well kinda expensive things out of fashion? Or is it just a throwaway society.


----------



## sugartibbs

On a lighter note, do you have the pop up ad "Car Insurance For $19 a Month in..at the bottom of your screen? OK .. is that a 1950's behind, or 2012 behind, dont be fooled by the pulled up 50's hairdo, my obvious question to ad executives, why? is she gonna come wash my dog?


----------



## eddychecker

sugartibbs said:


> Oh Douglass Fresh, how dare you, after I paid dearly, you put on a national forum that Nova Prime, My chosen Launcher is on sale? and dont rub it in by sayin .25 now come and get it, have you noshame?AAARRRGGGHHHHH
> 
> Im not cheep, and Ill pay for quality, but nobody likes to get beat, Cheep? cheap? see I cant even eununciate properly, hell I miispelled that too.


I've been a big fan of the Zeam launcher for some time now, but for 25 cents I couldn't resist. I have been know to be cheep ;') but I prefer to call myself thrifty.


----------



## sugartibbs

Eddy, theres cheap, and theres thrifty, was the zeam launcher a little different in the setup? was it a different DPI or column setup, before we could adjust it? cause I had problems with the look, not the speed.but that was awhile ago, And asdf916 whats Blackbean v5 like? it hated my phone.


----------



## eddychecker

I'm not so sure because I've had the preferences the same for so long. It was easy to do, but for sure it was columns and rows specific. It made a nice difference when I went to 200dpi in build.prop.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Probly its just me but I gotta ask, met a friend of my nephews at the local convienance store, he thinks he has a Neus s he said, and asked me what op he had dowloaded, OTA.. clearly it was Jellybean and I kinda checked his phone, cracked screen, no screen protector or case, I mean my baby doesnt go out in public without her screen protector and case.. is that the next generation? or is taking care of things, well kinda expensive things out of fashion? Or is it just a throwaway society.


I know my kids value their possessions. My son has a pristine vibe,keeps a dustcover over his ps3,
And my daughters phone is choice also. I make 
Them work and have an investment in those things so they can appreciate them. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Probly its just me but I gotta ask, met a friend of my nephews at the local convienance store, he thinks he has a Neus s he said, and asked me what op he had dowloaded, OTA.. clearly it was Jellybean and I kinda checked his phone, cracked screen, no screen protector or case, I mean my baby doesnt go out in public without her screen protector and case.. is that the next generation? or is taking care of things, well kinda expensive things out of fashion? Or is it just a throwaway society.


I think it is more home value
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

I didn't want to go too far, but the more I thought about it, the more it was probly a home issue, I grew up in a large Catholic Family 8 brothers and sisters, wasnt alot to go around, if your parents got something for you, they sacrificed, and you damn sure took care of it.

This bugs me, when cm7 came out I was all ..thank god.. the Ronald Mcdonald, yellow and orange of that punkass Touchwhiz is gone for a more modern look....and of course I bought the playstore touchwiz themes for 9 and 10, and like it........man am I turnin into a chic?


----------



## lapdog01

I remember once when I was growing up I asked my mother for something that was pretty expensive. she told me that it cost too much .i said we have enough money. She said you don't have any money I got plenty of money time for you to get the money of your own.... Been working since then

Subject Change: Had our Monday morning normally boring Sales , Support and Production (Yawn) meeting today. But this one almost turned into a Battle Royale. We had one of our biggest customers on the brink of going elsewhere . The head of sales basically threw one of his sales people under a bus that he was driving, backed up over her, and pulled out a 357 Mag to finish her off. BUT he forgot that he signed off on the changes to a $250,000 order WITHOUT double checking the details. She pulled up the paper trail, words were exchanged, expletives followed, and she threw a coffee mug AT HIS DOME, splashing coffee on three people. Cooler heads prevailed, and as far as I know only the Head of sales will get axed....good times


----------



## sugartibbs

truth +1


----------



## eddychecker

lapdog01 said:


> I remember once when I was growing up I asked my mother for something that was pretty expensive. she told me that it cost too much .i said we have enough money. She said you don't have any money I got plenty of money time for you to get the money of your own.... Been working since then
> 
> Subject Change: Had our Monday morning normally boring Sales , Support and Production (Yawn) meeting today. But this one almost turned into a Battle Royale. We had one of our biggest customers on the brink of going elsewhere . The head of sales basically threw one of his sales people under a bus that he was driving, backed up over her, and pulled out a 357 Mag to finish her off. BUT he forgot that he signed off on the changes to a $250,000 order WITHOUT double checking the details. She pulled up the paper trail, words were exchanged, expletives followed, and she threw a coffee mug AT HIS DOME, splashing coffee on three people. Cooler heads prevailed, and as far as I know only the Head of sales will get axed....good times


That is awesome! It's a rare meeting that something gets thrown and usually the thrower gets the boot. Excellent story.
PS: I'm glad I don't have any of those stories to share. I'd hate that kind of conflict. Only because I fear that I'm the kind of person to get belligerent and get myself fired due to a lack of control. Character flaw? Probably.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive gotta degree, but Id rather be self employed for that reason, man you can smell a poser a mile away, and yet they somehow get close to f%$33 steering wheel, and you gottta put them down ...drama and all....I hate office drama..

Well.. unless its that little honey on "All My Children" she gets a pass..


----------



## sugartibbs

Kinda like where did this come from , but Droid forums sends this... The most powerful smartphone on the planet.. the LG optimus G with the new quad core snap dragon S4pro, my question , why didnt they put that in the North America SGS3?

Arent we the biggest market?

Why do the Euros get the best stuff?

I want my.. I want my M-TV


----------



## lapdog01

BEARSSSSS

Sent from one of my phones


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Kinda like where did this come from , but Droid forums sends this... The most powerful smartphone on the planet.. the LG optimus G with the new quad core snap dragon S4pro, my question , why didnt they put that in the North America SGS3?
> 
> Arent we the biggest market?
> 
> Why do the Euros get the best stuff?
> 
> I want my.. I want my M-TV


I do believe the issue there, is that the quad core procs that are used overseas aren't compatible with the North American LTE networks. I remember reading about it when trying to find out why they changed procs in the sgs3.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

its Chi town...wanna root ,big lions fan,central division.... but you gotta finish...


----------



## sugartibbs

I hear you brick"d, but Im old school, didn't we put a footprint on the moon, we cant do this little cell phone thing? Glory Days are past us?In the blink of a young Girls eye, hmm wait I better write this down, maybe it ll be a hit in Germany, theyre kicking our ass.


----------



## dougfresh

Sooo, why is the Galaxy Note 2 coming with Quad Enyxos and LTE, 42+ hspda and 2GB ram? I believe Sammy doesn't want another consumer meltdown like the uproar that the G3 made with international and us variants. Peeps here are fuming. Enyxos blows S.D. away in benchmarks


----------



## poontab

Patents & licensing. Qualcomm has everything they've done with LTE well documented under their IP. Samsung (& any other soc manufacturer) has to do a lot of engineering to avoid the patent violations & paying as few licensing fees as possible while also creating their own patented solutions. In the case of the SGS3 their LTE solutions for exynos probably just weren't ready.

*shew with your mouth closed


----------



## dougfresh

Makes sense Poontab.


----------



## Woody

Well, I did not get the Vibrant as one of my forums, but I did get the SGS3 (TMo, VZW, ATT, Spr). So now I can clean out all that garbage that is in there and questions from the Department of Redundancy Department.

So seeing as now I have 4 SGS3 fora to Mod, I might pick up a trick or two in my reading and of course, I will pass them on to my brethern.


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> BEARSSSSS
> 
> Sent from one of my phones


Working with ESPN last night was way cool. Schlepped cable for the sideline camera cart. We were on the Bears sideline and it was so bad even I got a Pick-6 off Romo...lol









Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Well, I did not get the Vibrant as one of my forums, but I did get the SGS3 (TMo, VZW, ATT, Spr). So now I can clean out all that garbage that is in there and questions from the Department of Redundancy Department.
> 
> So seeing as now I have 4 SGS3 fora to Mod, I might pick up a trick or two in my reading and of course, I will pass them on to my brethern.


That's Awesome...... I'll try not to start any riots!! (can't say it will not happen but...some people should just stick to stock or flip phones)


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Working with ESPN last night was way cool. Schlepped cable for the sideline camera cart. We were on the Bears sideline and it was so bad even I got a Pick-6 off Romo...lol
> 
> View attachment 33093
> 
> 
> Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


Man ddanc I am jealous. I have yet to visit that stadium. I am That Guy that every opposing fan hates when the Bears are rollin I talk smack nonstop. I shoulda been there. Glad you had fun and scored memorabilia too. Sweet
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Wood, I dislike the that forum more than I can express. Every other post is , ota related or something that is in the op. I believe I have posted 4 times and only because overground needed info. Looking forward to the Zen hand in that jackassery...good luck
> Thanks for the tongue in cheek phrase


Oh, I agree 100% with you on that one. Since this morning, I have already closed out 3 threads in the TMo side of things and "action" 4 problems on the ATT side. Time to dig in for the Wood. No wonder there are 5 Mods for all 4 US SGS3s.


----------



## sugartibbs

I envy you Wood, thats where the action is, but straight up, we explored the Vibrant because we had to, if Sammy is legit their should'nt be a forum online, they should be amazing us with their upgrades and fancy,but here we are.. I dont trust them to wow me, when I got My Vibrant, team whiskey and yes, XDA were working it, Samsung.... Crickets..Crickets...

Sugartibbs parting shot, theres probly some noob with 1 post tellin us were gonna get honeycomb, uh huh you had to check b4 you called me on it.


----------



## Woody

I agree. Team Whiskey had just left when I came to the Vibrant, so all I knew was "Bionix is the second coming" posts. Then B dropped his "Black Friday" edition of Zendroid and that was all she wrote (plus the Toxic ROMs). Shortly after I got there, ICS came out about a month later and that place blew up. Glad I missed the Dev Wars in there.

TBH, I learn about ADB with my Motorola but I learned Android in a more general sense from Samsung's poor development, if that makes sense. Even though Sammy's update schedule is categorically horrible, I will probably stay with a Samsung phone until I get that chip (al a Mark of the Beast) implanted in my head in the future. They are just so easy to manipulate and never really having to worry about a locked bootloader is outstanding. I've been under that boot (pun intended) with Motorola and it sucks bad. Really puts a crimp/wall in development.


----------



## sugartibbs

Trust, I bitch alot, only because you have to look at it and say"how great could this be?" That said, its human nature, me and my vib have been through alot, but I also learned alot, from good peeps online, before, I wasn't online people, whats that,, nerds, nerds, now i come home and fire Rootz. Check for updates, Read and learn.


----------



## lapdog01

UPDATE: The " Brawl for it all" at the job ended badly for the Head of sales. Seems as though there have been several incidents of coverups and chicanery that came to light. The coffee mug thrower may even get the position. Only in America


----------



## sugartibbs

lap been there done that, Its like the nfl, not for long,its not always the perp you think is makin the power play, keep your head down and your powder dry.

Dang, gotta put this on mysig.. unless its the hottie on.."All My Children" you never know who is readin....


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> UPDATE: The " Brawl for it all" at the job ended badly for the Head of sales. Seems as though there have been several incidents of coverups and chicanery that came to light. The coffee mug thrower may even get the position. Only in America


Considering the high voltage tensions here, I can envision this was his reaction after getting canned:


----------



## lapdog01

@Yosup. That was UNREAL. I wonder how long that would have gone on if everyone had just left the office.

The guy at my job was called on the phone at home by the GM and A Vice President in a conference call. His desk was cleaned out for him, and his belongings sent via courier to his home. So if he snapped like that I hope his Wife and kids were gone. I really didnt work too closely with him, but the system at work has plenty of check and balances, so ANY shady stuff eventually comes too light. 
@sugartibbs..thats good advice....heeded









When the :&ck did I get 1000 rep? who deflowered me??


----------



## sugartibbs

yosup, no disrespect, that couldnt go on in the o.k that long... we are all strapped, it would be like the matrix, bullets and budweisers...

Back to you ..Deflowered at 1000, If its the Chick On "all My Children" well the might be trouble


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... When the :&ck did I get 1000 rep? who deflowered me??


LOL ... it takes a village. DNA testing is the only true way to know.









( Congrats, American Gangsta ... nice )


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> yosup, no disrespect, that couldnt go on in the o.k that long... we are all strapped, it would be like the matrix, bullets and budweisers...


Hahahah ... yeah, I'm pretty sure everyone has at least a 12-gauge next to their chair (or a nina taped to the bottom of their desks) in the OK. Nix the file drawer, and install a dorm fridge (for those budweisers) under the cubicle desk.


----------



## sugartibbs

Since we are all beatin around the bush so to speak, wonder how that Brick"d repo is compiling, that would be epic, follow me here, devs have been jumpin to the next big thing, instead of takin an ICS, and makin it real..There was a time when alot of peeps made Froyo pop..Its reality, are we in or out, because theres always fresh noobs that finally could afford a Galaxy S, dont laugh theres monthes I wondered, 100.00 a month ??? I could have a professional woman once a month,


----------



## Mostdef69

420! Party Time!


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> When the :&ck did I get 1000 rep? who deflowered me??


You know who.








I've now taken yours, B's and Yosup's.


----------



## eddychecker

lapdog01 said:


> UPDATE: The " Brawl for it all" at the job ended badly for the Head of sales. Seems as though there have been several incidents of coverups and chicanery that came to light. The coffee mug thrower may even get the position. Only in America


That is a great story! Nice touch with the courier too. Oh to be a fly on the wall sometimes.


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> 420! Party Time!


Hahaha. Feeling "good" are we?









( aka Br1cK'd Hash )


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> You know who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now taken yours, B's and Yosup's.


Woodrube, aka ... The Cherry Reaper. The Modfather. The Man With The Golden Pinky Ring.

( btw ... nice sig!! Simple and straight to the point!! ZFFZ!! )


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> You know who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now taken yours, B's and Yosup's.


And this whole time I thought what we had was special....

I feel so cheap and used now










Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> And this whole time I thought what we had was special....
> 
> I feel so cheap and used now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


A tawdry, drive by cherry pop..I need a shower. 
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> And this whole time I thought what we had was special....
> 
> I feel so cheap and used now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


I popped Wood's for ya B...LOL

Drive by when he wasn't expecting it....


----------



## shreddintyres

Im looking to try my hand at some development and first want to start out with building aokp etc for my self so, im gonna be setting up a dev environment and was hoping yall could give me some advice.

Distro:
I have heard lubuntu is good i personally have always used Kubuntu and most tutorials gesture generally towards Ubuntu, is there any particular distro that happens to be "better" for building android?

CPU:
I have two rigs one with a quadcore intel i7 proc (laptop) and the other has a HexCore AMD 3.8ghz proc both have the same Ram and comprable HDD/SD setups granted the desktop has significantly more space. Which machine would you use? is there any benefit to an intel proc or amd proc when building android?

thanks in advance gents.

- Cheers


----------



## yosup

Had a little chuckle after reading this post over in the yahoo side (SB thread). Thought df was gonna chop him into bloody pieces splattered on a shower curtain, but he held back that Cubano Mafia rage like a true gentleman. 



> Is there going to be an expected "FINAL" build for this ROM? I'd like to just flash one and one w/ the SlimBean for my T959. I love the ROM, but am tired of updating weekly.... would rather wait until there is a final build w/ everything working. And if someone can get the damn GPS working I'd love you.


I want it all.
And I want it now.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Had a little chuckle after reading this post over in the yahoo side (SB thread). Thought df was gonna chop him into bloody pieces splattered on a shower curtain, but he held back that Cubano Mafia rage like a true gentleman.
> 
> I want it all.
> And I want it now.


 I was surprised K didn't blow up on this douche. But I said to myself to be kinder to these mamalukes xD I have to channel my inner ZEN that I've lost over the months


----------



## Br1cK'd

shreddintyres said:


> Im looking to try my hand at some development and first want to start out with building aokp etc for my self so, im gonna be setting up a dev environment and was hoping yall could give me some advice.
> 
> Distro:
> I have heard lubuntu is good i personally have always used Kubuntu and most tutorials gesture generally towards Ubuntu, is there any particular distro that happens to be "better" for building android?
> 
> CPU:
> I have two rigs one with a quadcore intel i7 proc (laptop) and the other has a HexCore AMD 3.8ghz proc both have the same Ram and comprable HDD/SD setups granted the desktop has significantly more space. Which machine would you use? is there any benefit to an intel proc or amd proc when building android?
> 
> thanks in advance gents.
> 
> - Cheers


Sup shred. I am using Lubuntu 12.04 and a quad core i7 myself. I think the AMD proc would be just fine though. How much RAM you running? I'm at 8GB myself, and it builds like a champ.

I have been keeping notes on what needs to be done for setting up a build enviroment on Lubuntu, and these steps should work for other distro's based off of 12.04. Hopefully these make sense:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1668483 (great tutorial for assisting with build environment setup)

http://hongouru.blog...ng-couldnt.html (this hack may need to be done if you use an LXDE distro, its easy to do)

MOST COMMANDS NEED TO BE RUN AS SUDO OR SU, is you use "sudo -i" at the start, then you won't need to sudo every command, just copy and paste to terminal, otherwise, type sudo before each command. Each line in the code windows below are separate lines to run in terminal. MP helped me iron out the process a lot, we have him to thank for these notes.

*-JAVA6 Install*



Code:


add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java<br />
perl -pi -e 's/precise/oneiric/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-java-precise.list<br />
apt-get update<br />
apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin

*restart terminal*

*-TOOLS INSTALL (this is all one big apt-get command)*



Code:


apt-get install python curl git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential zip curl zlib1g-dev libc6-dev lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev lib32readline-gplv2-dev lib32z-dev libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos python-markdown libxml2-utils libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools pngcrush schedtool g++-multilib lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev  gcc-4.6-multilib g++-4.6-multilib

*After the above has run, run the following



Code:


ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so

*FOLLOW XDA LINK ABOVE FOR USB SETUP, then run the following commands*



Code:


mkdir ~/bin<br />
PATH=~/bin:$PATH<br />
curl [URL=https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo]https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo[/URL] > ~/bin/repo<br />
chmod a+x ~/bin/repo

*-INSTALL SDK AND ADD PACKAGES FROM SDK SITE, be sure you add adb/tools and adb/platform-tools to your path, there are notes for that both on the XDA site linked above, and the cyanogen wiki for setting up adb*

-REBOOT, You now have a basic dev environment. You can follow thrugh the tutorial at the top or other resources for tips on setting up your repo's and syncing.

Feel free to hit me up with any questions.


----------



## shreddintyres

Thanks Br1ck'd both rigs actually have 8gb of low latency 2133 ram currently set up in dual channel, in the future i may expand to 16gb+ but simply don't see the point just yet. ive generally had issues getting the linux to boot properly after an install Wubi installer seems to be the only one that allows a clean dual boot. If y'all say lubuntu then lubuntu it is.

Thank you again for the thought out and informative post, too bad I can only like your post once 

I'm a relative noob when it comes to development so this should be interesting and informative process at the least.


----------



## dougfresh

Hellooo..Hellooo..Hellooo.. TMO has agreed to merge with Metro Piece of Shiat! I think that's a horrible mistake. More to come


----------



## shreddintyres

May mean slightly less congestion for us but it's hard to say since mpcs is generally pretty shoddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lapdog01

I like the breaking News. The good Dr. Shred enters the Dev Arena...this is good. T-mo merges with Metro PCS...wtf??????

Sent from one of my phones


----------



## Br1cK'd

shreddintyres said:


> Thanks Br1ck'd both rigs actually have 8gb of low latency 2133 ram currently set up in dual channel, in the future i may expand to 16gb+ but simply don't see the point just yet. ive generally had issues getting the linux to boot properly after an install Wubi installer seems to be the only one that allows a clean dual boot. If y'all say lubuntu then lubuntu it is.
> 
> Thank you again for the thought out and informative post, too bad I can only like your post once
> 
> I'm a relative noob when it comes to development so this should be interesting and informative process at the least.


No prob man, I'm more than happy to share the little knowledge I have. I am pretty new to building from pure source as we all know, so this is new territory for me as well. When you get setup and the repo sync'd (which you will want good bandwidth for if you have the option, takes me an hour or more at work, and over four at home to do the initial sync, but keep in mind that the repos carry every device tree, so you're syncing well over 10GB. Syncing updates though will only pull the updated files, so you don't have to resync everything over again, git is good like that.) anyways, when you do get the repo sync'd, hit me up and I'll give you the basics for the actual build commands. Its super duper easy once you know what you're looking for.

I dual boot my laptop that I am using for building. If you go that way, install windows first, making the partition the size you want to keep it at, and then after windoze, install lubuntu, using the option in the lubuntu installer to run alongside windows, and it will install itself and the swap partition in the free space left on the drive and provide a clean dual boot environment. It was at that point, with both fresh installs, that I imaged the disk using CloneZilla, just in case I borked the bootloader (which I have done before and killed at least two drives) I can restore my image with everything intact.

EDIT - For my own setup, on a 320GB drive, I dedicated 80GB to Windoze, 10GB to a shared drive that I map both Win and Lubby to for easy file sharing, and the rest to Lubuntu (10GB for swap and the rest for the OS). Lubuntu, after install and initial updates, takes up about 6GB of space, after build environment setup, syncing three different repos, and playing with some builds, its well over 120GB used space, and thats after running a make clobber and deleting the build remnants. (we will get to the make commands when you're sync'd up and ready to build). The repos and out folders when building will take lots and lots of room.

Of course you can't go wrong with a pure linux load, no dual boot. Me, I had to do it (dual boot), since Netflix won't stream in Linux and has issues with Windows in a virtual machine inside of Linux, and I use my laptop for Netflix quite a bit. Thats really the only reason I boot into Windoze at all anymore, otherwise, I'm a linux geek now, thanks to MP.

I know I get to talkin and probably make things seem difficult, this is actually way too easy to just sync and build, its editing all that java code and customizing it that is going to be my next hurdle, gots to get my learn on!


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> No prob man, I'm more than happy to share the little knowledge I have. I am pretty new to building from pure source as we all know, so this is new territory for me as well. When you get setup and the repo sync'd (which you will want good bandwidth for if you have the option, takes me an hour or more at work, and over four at home to do the initial sync, but keep in mind that the repos carry every device tree, so you're syncing well over 10GB. Syncing updates though will only pull the updated files, so you don't have to resync everything over again, git is good like that.) anyways, when you do get the repo sync'd, hit me up and I'll give you the basics for the actual build commands. Its super duper easy once you know what you're looking for.
> 
> I dual boot my laptop that I am using for building. If you go that way, install windows first, making the partition the size you want to keep it at, and then after windoze, install lubuntu, using the option in the lubuntu installer to run alongside windows, and it will install itself and the swap partition in the free space left on the drive and provide a clean dual boot environment. It was at that point, with both fresh installs, that I imaged the disk using CloneZilla, just in case I borked the bootloader (which I have done before and killed at least two drives) I can restore my image with everything intact.
> 
> EDIT - For my own setup, on a 320GB drive, I dedicated 80GB to Windoze, 10GB to a shared drive that I map both Win and Lubby to for easy file sharing, and the rest to Lubuntu (10GB for swap and the rest for the OS). Lubuntu, after install and initial updates, takes up about 6GB of space, after build environment setup, syncing three different repos, and playing with some builds, its well over 120GB used space, and thats after running a make clobber and deleting the build remnants. (we will get to the make commands when you're sync'd up and ready to build). The repos and out folders when building will take lots and lots of room.
> 
> Of course you can't go wrong with a pure linux load, no dual boot. Me, I had to do it (dual boot), since Netflix won't stream in Linux and has issues with Windows in a virtual machine inside of Linux, and I use my laptop for Netflix quite a bit. Thats really the only reason I boot into Windoze at all anymore, otherwise, I'm a linux geek now, thanks to MP.
> 
> I know I get to talkin and probably make things seem difficult, this is actually way too easy to just sync and build, its editing all that java code and customizing it that is going to be my next hurdle, gots to get my learn on!


presently im wanting to set up dual boot on my laptop but i have a caching ssd set up on it so last time i tried dualbooting i ended up wrecking the bootloader, traditional dual boot set up on my desktop so far has had issues, namely grub wont initialize correctly so ill have everything install properly but for whatever reason i am unable to boot from my linux drive not sure if it has to do with the UEFI bug that ive read about in ubuntu 12.04. im hoping i can circumvent it because the raw power my tower has trumps my laptop.

until Steam for linux takes off dual boot is a necessity for me as im not quite mature enough to get rid of my videogame collection just yet









thank you for the help i will definitely hit you up once i get things working to my satisfaction with the dual boot.


----------



## sugartibbs

+oh man, I ve never found change cheap,.almost ready to sign with t-mo again.... Fresh ...Gimme the down low..Its like mommas just a little preg,

Samsung is sending me spam,Sugar you could win 500.00,just fill our survey,.. oh man .. I could so go off, and they gave me a forum, and there punks gotta listen....


----------



## dougfresh

Whaa..#%&* Moms pregnant? Isn't she too old for that! Have you signed up yet lol


----------



## sugartibbs

+Doudlass.. your my Piassan, like a brother, but every time I try to get out, Samsung, they pull me back in.. its businessessssssssssssssssssssss Angel, he'd know

know you hate it but nicknames stick, Doudless say it a few times...


----------



## dougfresh

" I'm gonna make you a offer you can refuse" use GTalk and GVoice and MMS and get yourself the $30 TMO errrr. MetroTMO plan along with Sam Skinnies. If you don't like, it's war between the families


----------



## jaliscojorge

What's shaking everyone. I need some assistance from you guys. A co-worker if my wife's bought an sgs3 from somebody that came to their shop. It worked fine for about a month 3 weeks then yesterday it stopped picking up network signal. My wife brought it to me to take a look at it. The first thing i told her was that the previous owner either reported it stolen, lost, or stopped paying on his contract and the phone was blocked directly from t-mobile. It still shows the imei intact. Is my theory correct? If so is there any way either directly through t-mobile to reactivate it or other non official way? I tried doing a search on the brown side but the only thread i found pretty much seconded what i thought might be the problem. Thanks guys, any input welcome whether good or bad news.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> What's shaking everyone. I need some assistance from you guys. A co-worker if my wife's bought an sgs3 from somebody that came to their shop. It worked fine for about a month 3 weeks then yesterday it stopped picking up network signal. My wife brought it to me to take a look at it. The first thing i told her was that the previous owner either reported it stolen, lost, or stopped paying on his contract and the phone was blocked directly from t-mobile. It still shows the imei intact. Is my theory correct? If so is there any way either directly through t-mobile to reactivate it or other non official way? I tried doing a search on the brown side but the only thread i found pretty much seconded what i thought might be the problem. Thanks guys, any input welcome whether good or bad news.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


I am pretty sure that T-Mob blocked the IMEI just as you stated Jorge. I saw a thread about blacklisted IMEI's , and afaik, there is nothing that can be done. I would take the high road, and contact T-Mob. Maybe they will allow him to finish paying the unpaid if that is the case. If it was stolen, he's burned.


----------



## jaliscojorge

According to my wife the guy that sold it to him was trying to sell another phone he had and that phone was the phone he was personally using. So not sure if it would be stolen but who knows? I just didn't want to call tmoblie and if it is stolen to end up in some kind of trouble for it.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

You could go buy a cheap pre-paid SIM and pop it in there to see if it works on a non-TMo network. If it does, then pretty sure it is blacklisted. I would have dud contact the seller and pressure him a bit to see if he didn't pay the bill or if it fell off the back of a truck.

IMO, there is no reason for you to call TMo. Dude needs to call about it. If you call, don't you have to give them your info first? Don't want someone else's problems in your file notes.


----------



## lapdog01

Quality advice Wood

Sent from one of my phones


----------



## dougfresh

My dad bought a Vib a way back and the same situation happened. TMO blacklisted it so I did a massive G search and found something about changing your imei with Hex Editor. After changing a number of digits, the imei changed to 00000049xxxxxx. Afterwards it worked again.


----------



## dougfresh

Woods could be right. Changing it to a at&t network could work. Redpocket is a mvno of att or I think H2O


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Woods could be right. Changing it to a at&t network could work. Redpocket is a mvno of att or I think H2O


H20 works if you unlock the phone (or at least I assume you would need to unlock it if it's a TMO phone). I did that to the Vibe and picked up an H2O SIM. Works fine.


----------



## dougfresh

There's a few unlock tools floating around in GPlay and in the forums


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll have to see what the owner wants to do because he has t-mobile and the phone is from T-Mobile. I thought about trying that hex trick to the imei. If he wants me to try that I'll have to read up on it to at least learn something in the process.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## dougfresh

Android 4.2 next month??? LG Nexus??? Snapdragon???







http://m.cnet.com/news/google-lg-to-debut-android-42-next-month-report-says/57525865


----------



## drjjones426

So when I was using my vibe I had 5gb beforre being throttled and I think it only happened twice I can think off. Now that I upgraded to the S3 and added the unlimited 4g ive used about 10.5gb with a week left in the cycle. I guess the extra 5 bucks a month for unlimited camenin handy.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

look i gottas come clean, We got edge here, I had to buy a router, There is no 3g or 4g here.... Ill give you an fast uploadd t-mobile chick Negative Rafterrman ...Negative ... Redlegs,Redleggs.. Check your fire ,, Wheel right... Wheel right


----------



## yosup

So, finally some good EU news for our Zen Tribe:
http://forum.xda-dev...7&postcount=222



> *Alex9090*:
> so just now *my internal Sd came back to life*. I just went to gallery and all of a sudden i saw my old docks and icons and i was like whhhhaa! lol I went to file manager and all my files and folders are there so i guess time to format and partition again


It's about time this happened to someone worth their salt in the Vibrant universe. All the others who've had the great fortune of revived internal sd's ... simply had no clue (not worthy).

This is promising. One day ... somewhere over the rainbow ... my internal sd data waits for me. All the junk & crap I should've backed up before getting locked out. For now, the thought (of being reunited & feeling "so good") is killing me softly with the sound of silence. No Zen Gangsta luv yet (but some serious schweddy-blue-ballz anticipation goin' on up in here!).


----------



## yosup

Is your "gun" worth $10 Million?
( _only the brave read on ... cringe factor is on tilt _)

Veteran files suit over frotbitten penis



> A 61-year-old Army veteran is suing the U.S. government for $10 million, claiming negligent care resulted in severe frostbite on his penis, leading to its partial amputation ...
> 
> ... Doctors were removing and replacing a malfunctioning penile implant. After the surgery, according to court documents, a nurse applied ice packs to Nash's penis to reduce pain and swelling. The ice packs remained on Nash's penis for 19 straight hours ...
> 
> ... "When you take away a man's manhood, it affects him in ways you can't imagine," Jones said ...


----------



## dougfresh

For you flashers..CNA for the 959 http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mediafire.com%2F%3Fw3how3hp28nzum3&h=ZAQG5hAQ1&s=1

I'm using it with sema 2.2.0 and sema mgr cfq and sm.ass and drips butter


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> Is your "gun" worth $10 Million?
> ( _only the brave read on ... cringe factor is on tilt _)
> 
> Veteran files suit over frotbitten penis


I heard about this on the radio yesterday. Puts a whole new twist on "Colder than a witch's titty doing pushups in the snow" 19hours of ice packs on my lower 48 doesn't sound too appealing to me at all.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Is your "gun" worth $10 Million?
> ( _only the brave read on ... cringe factor is on tilt _)
> 
> Veteran files suit over frotbitten penis


 Couldnt they have given him ibuprofen???. Wifey would have filed suit before I woke up.








Sent from one of my phones


----------



## sugartibbs

my best wishes Alex, for those who know

You taught me how to act online in the day,when it was a jungle...


----------



## yosup

Jackassery ... beyond the Brown Side:

Cardale Jones: Classes pointless



> Ohio State third-string quarterback Cardale Jones made his feelings about attending classes clear Friday on Twitter.
> 
> "Why should we have to go to class if we came here to play FOOTBALL, we ain't come to play SCHOOL classes are POINTLESS," he wrote.
> 
> The tweet and Jones' entire account have been deleted, but multiple media outlets captured Jones' words before they vanished ...


He has now entered: The Dumb Ass Zone.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup, its the truth.., oh, by the way is it avatar change time..seen a few godies..eeer pretty goodies, please dont cut my penis off..


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Yosup, its the truth.., oh, by the way is it avatar change time..seen a few godies..


Lol ... I was just following df's lead. He went from a b&w Pablo Escobar to an in-living-color Al Capone. So, I thought I'd throw Reservoir Dogs into the mix. Do as you wish, my friend. The wknd starts now ... and anything goes!!









*Doowutchyalike*
Well it's the underground
You know that we're down with wutchyalike
...
Alright, here we go, y'all:
Doowutchyalike,
Talkhowyalike,
Drinkwutchyalike,
Grabwhoyalike,
Feelwutchyalike,
Eatwutchyalike,
Scratchwhereyalike,
Itchifyalike,


----------



## sugartibbs

Back in the Day...
We partied like rock stars
played like All stars, 
hammered like porn stars....glory days...


----------



## dougfresh

More rumors about 4.2 http://androidandme.com/2012/10/news/rumor-android-4-2-to-feature-project-roadrunner-new-play-store-customization-center-enhanced-google-now/ Will the Vib get it? I think so. Seems like it's coming very soon


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Douglass, you of all people ... Bigfoot, me and Mailyn Monroe are havin a 3 way... lol


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Oh Douglass, you of all people ... Bigfoot, me and Mailyn Monroe are havin a 3 way... lol


OMG! Is BF pitching!! Rofl


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> OMG! Is BF pitching!! Rofl


In the rear ... with the gear.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im a private person, ..its a grainy video...but you can plainly see ...xrider running with his shorts to the woods..

hmmm , uh he looks sore, just sayin...


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> In the rear ... with the gear.


 One in the stink, two in the pink! Sorry I've been holding that hehe


----------



## yosup

Yo, Capone.

Has there ever been any discussion of Semaphore getting VC? I took all the current flavors of AOKP, CM10, Slim, HB, & PA for a test drive. Just like Alex9090 encountered though (b4 the internal sd magic happened), Semaphore is the only kernel that'll boot up for me. All the Devil and stock CM kernels boot straight back into recovery. Lol. Semaphore is good so far, but I haven't stayed on CM color this long in ages. Everything looks way too soft & washed out. Haha ... damn, I miss those super low VC gammas.

Btw, is Factory Reset working on Semaphore 2.2.0? I saw your post about Wipe Cache not working, but nothing seems to happen when I try to Factory Reset or even Format Sys. I had to revert to SZ #167 to do a full wipe. Then back to JB.

Dude, I'm really diggin' Slim (iz good shiznitz & luv the small file size esp. compared to HB AIO). PA is a trip, but I haven't really needed to vary dpi's (since I'm so used to 190 all around). The mixing up phone / phablet / tablet ui's is a trip tho. CM10 is a bit plain jane, but ya gotta give respect to where all this comes from. I haven't had luck with any recent HB builds and Devil kernels (which means no VC for now). On AOKP JB#4 right now, and I'm liking it. Not as zippy as Slim, but Rom Control & all the extra tweaks feels right at home.

Alex9090 inspired this latest flash frenzy. All in the hopes I'd strike up sum dumb luck and get my int sd back. For kix, I even flashed a long string of GB, ICS, & JB kernels to see if the whirling dirvish approach would bring on the magic. Wiped da full booty on each, but no dice.

If anything, this really wets my appetite to raise our Zen flag up again - ie. once B puts the "B" in JB. Then, it's on ... Zen Jelly extraordinary!!


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup
It's pretty funny that you are having a flash frenzy day. My daughter had me flash aokp to her phone, I flashed paranoid android to my replacement vibe, and am now experiencing sod on the vibe. Gonna blow the dust off of Odin put slim through it's paces. Then off to watch my son's x-country meet. Hope you have the same sd revival that alex got. 
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## dougfresh

@Yosup our only voodoo option so far is devil's. I got used to CM now and don't have to deal with green flashes no mo'. I infiltrated Team Passions Facebook and got a kernel, based on cm10 with a good dash of devils(oc 1400, bln wifast,etc) and a dash of semaphore http://db.tt/5wHeA5sR (it's for the latest partition only datadata)
Try running CNA is very quick and stable. Better than aokp at the moment


----------



## dougfresh

Maybe doing a flashing marathon will get it up and running. It me know broski's


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Try running CNA is very quick and stable. Better than aokp at the moment


What's your fav so far ~ AOKP, BB, CM10, CNA, HB, PA, SB? Feeling the need-for-speed & good WiFi, so zippiness-doo-da is high on the totem pole. Whutchyulike, mang?

I'm not exactly sure why Semaphore is the only working kernel for my corn-nuts post-EU Vibe. Wonder what's different under-the-hood between CM10/Devil vs. Sema? Always wondering what's behind doors #2 & #3. Hehe.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup
> It's pretty funny that you are having a flash frenzy day. My daughter had me flash aokp to her phone, I flashed paranoid android to my replacement vibe, and am now experiencing sod on the vibe. Gonna blow the dust off of Odin put slim through it's paces. Then off to watch my son's x-country meet. Hope you have the same sd revival that alex got.


"The family that flashes (roms) together ...
stays together." 

SOD is not so ghouda. Can't be holding back Da Bling Mac like that. Odin to the rescue (damn, I luv Samsung phones).

Thanks for the positive sd revival thoughts. Keeping hope alive, bruhmang. Good luck to your son. Bring home the gold in Zenkyo style!!


----------



## dougfresh

Semaphore is the only kernel that gets me excellent speed with zero lag. My settings in the semaphore manager apk are 100 OC ,S.AssV2, in S.Ass option I use smooth UI, CFQ, WiFi fast,10××SD card read, and I clear int.d in menu options. Devil's gets me laggin after a while. I ran CNA for 2 days which means a lot lol! I blasted PA 360 last night it's super fast. My favs are Slim and PA and CNA and AOPK in that order. I decided to not format my system in the last few blastings, and I think my phone runs better for some reason. Also with Slim, it boggs down if you upgrade ei 2.4 to 2.5 to 2.6..Weird! If I'm on another rom then wipe and flash slim it's a freaking beast


----------



## yosup

Wow. 2 days on a single rom for you is the equivalent of lappy's son running a long x-country race ... and ending up somewhere in the Canadian Rockies!!


----------



## dougfresh

These fuc*in retards over in the the HB thread... I posted a SU fix literally 7 posts back and he's asking how to get root back *facepalm*


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> These fuc*in retards over in the the HB thread... I posted a SU fix literally 7 posts back and he's asking how to get root back *facepalm*


Def not a prerequisite that someone has to BE smart to purchase a smartphone









@yosup.
Young son finished 16 outta 95 and set a personal best. WOOOHOOO. Very proud of his determination. Almost hit top 15, but maybe started the kick a bit late.

I kinda like this slim rom on the vibe. pretty smooth and quick. Not worried about call quality as me gotta no sim inside (S3 uses a different sim card) but on wifi this thing is rolling. Still looking for the Zen-jelly Gangsta Br1cK'd experience.


----------



## sugartibbs

i know just came from there.. go easy... he"s the kid with the banjo in Deliverance, The Semaphore VC is a deal killer for me, gotta have the look, and the Devil Kernel and Hurtz 777 new punchy settings are the cats ass.

Rgb.. 3509, 3509, 4294
Hack ..57.60.51

Lions and tigers and bears..oh my..

That was petty, I remember when I first came to the community, I was a dumbass, (shut up Fresh, Know what your thinkin) but maybe its my memory, it was tougher then, you followed the OP, or you were a verrry sorry noob.. now you wipe and flash and sign in and my apps are auto downloaded, no sweat.


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar go over there and tell him to dl the devils tar so he could banjo all night long smiling with his 2 teeth lol. Another noob got some wrath of Pablo Fresh over there posting shizz in the dev section


----------



## dougfresh

I have a question for you guys on tmo and the VIb, when your signal switches from E to 3g and H do you guys get 3g upload and download data? Mines gets stuck on 3g and has to go to E or H for it to pull data. If I set UTMS only in Galaxy S settings and toggle airplane mode 3g works fine on Simple Mobile. Waiting for my plan to expire on the 20th so I could jump on tmo again


----------



## yosup

What would df & Woodz (& the mysterious next "big heavy" yet to infiltrate the banjo-playing side) do without venting in this thread?

* Woodz would go trigger happy with the BAN button and start infraction'ing folks ... as-they-type.
* And, dougie ... well, he'd still be dougfresh (just more dougripe than fresh).

This is hilarious ... .


----------



## sugartibbs

I live in rural Oklahoma, Ive never had the luxury of 3g, when I see skirted tmobile hottie talkin upload speeds, Im like in grudgefuck mode.

Oh man, we lost to Texas last week, given..as a O.S.U guy, thought youd protect the booty against W. Virginia...Either you do..or do not there is no try...you big state Kardashians


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... I kinda like this slim rom on the vibe. pretty smooth and quick ...


So after spinning round & round on this flashing carousel, I'm back on Slim. I'm with you guys here. Light wt (which is great in itself). 182 dpi right of the box (yippycaye). Very smooth & zippy. And even my friggin' WiFi blazes. Plus all the little tweaks they cram into the settings menus.

AOKP JB#4 was getting a bit laggy & choppy at times (hate to say). Jumping from that to Slim 2.6.0 smoothed everything out.

My fav part of this JB evolution (Do You Want A Revolution?) ... is the "Kill All" button. Very convenient.


----------



## dougfresh

Kill,kill,kill,kill!!!!


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> I have a question for you guys on tmo and the VIb, when your signal switches from E to 3g and H do you guys get 3g upload and download data? Mines gets stuck on 3g and has to go to E or H for it to pull data. If I set UTMS only in Galaxy S settings and toggle airplane mode 3g works fine on Simple Mobile. Waiting for my plan to expire on the 20th so I could jump on tmo again


Where i live, I'm at the edge of EDGE and 3G on T-Mob. It switches back and forth and I have no problems with data on 3G. I'm currently running CM10 Nightly.

I have a question. Does Google Now keep Maps running all the time? It shows up as the number 2 killer of battery in percentage. Should I switch from the stock kernel? Suggestions?


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Eddy! My issues must be related to my carrier then. In regards to Maps, yes it's always running *sigh* what I like to do is freeze it with Titanium Backup when I don't need it


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Thanks Eddy! My issues must be related to my carrier then. In regards to Maps, yes it's always running *sigh* what I like to do is freeze it with Titanium Backup when I don't need it


nice idea, I'm gonna try it.


----------



## sugartibbs

Peyton Manning
Thomas Brady
A pleasure to watch and learn, they dont even look to the sidelines, back in my day the Qb ran the show, the more we think we improve.. the more the old days look best


----------



## sugartibbs

Drew ,cool Brees.. for all of us that were too short, too slow but loved the game..


----------



## sugartibbs

ive always had great respect for David Rivers arm ...but it is a team sport,, unfortunatly

Dead here,, guess Ill go to the brown side and see what it takes for OKA to run me.. kiddin.. hmmmmaybe


----------



## Woody

Hiigh-Larry-Us story on the from page of RW this morning.

Google's Nexus Program That Wasn't

Long sotry but what a burn.


----------



## dougfresh

2.6.5 aka 2.7 Slim is a monster Yosup!!! I'm lovin' it


----------



## Woody

Time released troll.


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> 2.6.5 aka 2.7 Slim is a monster Yosup!!! I'm lovin' it


Where did you find 2.6.5? You're a tester aren't you. :'( I'm not.


----------



## sugartibbs

Arrrgghhhh going back and forth from the new Helly to new Slim is ....fun..


----------



## dougfresh

Yep, I'm the only one!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yep, I'm the only one!


SB is the shizzy jizzies. You got me all worked up, mang... you got me so I don't know what I'm doin'. 

Release That Kraken, I say!!

Based on the Vibrant EU thread banter, I was flashing different devil kernels. 1.6.1 (0927, 0930) boots to recovery. Then I accidentally flashed 1.6.0, which gives me Black Screen only and NO recovery access!! Luckily DL mode still rockin, so it's Odin and .tar kernels to the rescue. Gonna revisit HB 1006 & 1007 and hope my int sd gets re-Vibed.


----------



## dougfresh

Lolol! JB is finicky sometimes. Nandroid is yo friend! Just got a busted SB build... Black screen... Is OK Papa


----------



## yosup

What little work horses these Vibes are, bro. I'm grinning ear-to-ear ... all the way from Eclair to Froyo to GB to ICS to JB. Slim 2.6.0 got me pumped up again for JB. 

Will I need hand towels after I flash 2.7.0??


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> What little work horses these Vibes are, bro. I'm grinning ear-to-ear ... all the way from Eclair to Froyo to GB to ICS to JB. Slim 2.6.0 got me pumped up again for JB.
> 
> Will I need hand towels after I flash 2.7.0??


 just call xrider for sum crusty towels yuck!!! Holy smokes... thats a lot of android platforms you just went through! I do JFD, Overstock Kernel, CM7,and finally JB


----------



## yosup

Hahahah ... nah, I was just revisting the overall ROM progression for our Vibes (vs. Samsung leaving us for dead at Froyo). I didn't Odin to stock. Just needed to Odin a devil kernel since my screen went black (and no access to recovery). Gonna flash HB now.









And, NO GRACIAS ... on the XxX-towel hookup. I recommend cremation.


----------



## dougfresh

Just uploaded all my 959 files to DB today. Here's the Overstock tar I blast http://db.tt/qtzpXU3F I wait for Linda to blah,blah,blah and say lagfix is completed
Edit: I'm making a note that this is only after going go stock 2.1 or 2.2 and I'm attaching Sean Luke Piccard for the fuck of it lol


----------



## yosup

Dude, what the hell did we do before rooting & custom roms? I mean I can't even imagine life without. Esp. without Zen & all my Zen Gangstuz bruhz.


----------



## dougfresh

Page 4 my brother!


----------



## yosup

LOL!!!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Dude, what the hell did we do before rooting & custom roms? I mean I can't even imagine life without. Esp. without Zen & all my Zen Gangstuz bruhz.


 Have more sex, meet people... errrr lolol


----------



## yosup

That's what Costa Rica and Zen Ba-CON summit is for. Lol.


----------



## yosup

I tell ya, as far as recoveries go ... MP's subZero is the gold standard (for me) with regards to navigation through the menu's. Jumping from stock CM to Semaphore to Devil ... it takes me a while to get my navigation recalibrated in my mind. MP's SZ kernel layout (dpi, colors, nav) simpy the cleanest, the best. It's esp. smart how he had format /system way the hell away from format /sdcard!


----------



## dougfresh

Lolol! Don't get wrong I'm a hottie


----------



## yosup

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah ... ( tears ).


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> I tell ya, as far as recoveries go ... MP's subZero is the gold standard (for me) with regards to navigation through the menu's. Jumping from stock CM to Semaphore to Devil ... it takes me a while to get my navigation recalibrated in my mind. MP's SZ kernel layout (dpi, colors, nav) simpy the cleanest, the best. It's esp. smart how he had format /system way the hell away from format /sdcard!


 agreed! Mp cooked sum nice stuff. Best recovery for our phones.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I tell ya, as far as recoveries go ... MP's subZero is the gold standard (for me) with regards to navigation through the menu's. Jumping from stock CM to Semaphore to Devil ... it takes me a while to get my navigation recalibrated in my mind. MP's SZ kernel layout (dpi, colors, nav) simpy the cleanest, the best. It's esp. smart how he had format /system way the hell away from format /sdcard!


I was in one of the SG3 threads and raymondpjr was wishing that Mr_psycho would come out of retirement and cook up sump'n special for the S3. It's pretty cool how he,Br1cK'd and Annex leave lasting impressions with their work... Subzero recovery was









'fresh you are a handsome man


----------



## ndwgs

HOLLYYY MOTHA FOYA HUSTLERS!!

Sh!t, was that a drought for me or what!?

Sowwee guys, haven't been on, a lot have been happening.

@woody
@lappy
@ray

I finally divulged in, on my S3. I'm rocking the AOKP JB, and holly molly. JB is legit.

LUH IT!


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> What little work horses these Vibes are, bro. I'm grinning ear-to-ear ... all the way from Eclair to Froyo to GB to ICS to JB. Slim 2.6.0 got me pumped up again for JB.
> 
> Will I need hand towels after I flash 2.7.0??


When I flashed Slim and lost the IMEI, after trying DF's advice, I fixed it in this order. Odin w/Eugene's froyo ROM, root, install ROM manager, flash CM10. Fixed. There hasn't been any adverse effects jumping from froyo to JB. I'm currently using CWM6 and it works, but it's not nearly as slick as MP's recovery. When will we get TWRP for our Vibes?


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> HOLLYYY MOTHA FOYA HUSTLERS!!
> 
> Sh!t, was that a drought for me or what!?
> 
> Sowwee guys, haven't been on, a lot have been happening.
> 
> @woody
> @lappy
> @ray
> 
> I finally divulged in, on my S3. I'm rocking the AOKP JB, and holly molly. JB is legit.
> 
> LUH IT!


Whaddup dawg..Im rockin liquid right now...very smooth ..where u been playa?? Nice to see ya postin
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## ndwgs

Dogg, this foo has been hustlin and bustlin yo!

Yeah I tasted some of Liquid, but boy I do miss AOKP sweetness. So when I got home from my business trips two days ago, I started to whip out the glass with blades and started to have my powder craken .... err... wrong thread. I meant to say, i started flashing my 12 gauge S3 on the AOKP nightlies. JB is fascinating. My schweddyballs are tingling.

Damn, I noticed all of the mafia zen crew rockin avatars of mafioso's of the past. Time to get me my new avatar.

Yo dogg, you don't know how much I miss being in the States. I was in Japan this past couple of months man. But I do admit, my d!kc almost fell off from all them Haponese


----------



## lapdog01

Woulda been a sad situation to leave yer Johnson in Japan. Glad it worked out. Aokp gave my S3 fits. I was laggy, soft reboots , the whole 9. Liquid has been sid.
Get yo gangsta on before yosup and doug switch up. U kno we follow their lead on the avatars.
No hear from BricK'd too much. Could mean the Job has him tied up...OR...SOMETHINS COOKIN:blink:

Sent from one of my phones


----------



## Br1cK'd

Job and life definitely has my hands tied. No news on any other front, just work, shit, eat, and sleep is all this boy knows lately.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Job and life definitely has my hands tied. No news on any other front, just work, shit, eat, and sleep is all this boy knows lately.


Copy Cat.

Sounds like my life now plus a real sick dog.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Copy Cat.
> 
> Sounds like my life now plus a real sick dog.


Pains me to hear you both are on lockdown. I feel like i am

a slacker I only put in 12 hours in two days. Maybe we can start a " Free Br1cK'd and Big Dog"petition
Anyway, Havin a philly cheese steak and a pale ale for you both..cheers

Sent from a state of relaxation


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Look whats Dropping

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/google-announces-the-android-4-1-2-update-being-released-to-aosp-today/


----------



## Woody

Ndwgs, great to hear from you. Glad you didn't get Hong Kong Dong (I know not Japanese). All is well with the Wood. I am just cleaning the SGS3 sections over there and dealing with winey teenagers who suffer from an over-inflated sense of self-entitlement. But what else is new, right?

Right now I am running Forsty v3 but DJ is going to be sending me V4 later on to test for him. I like V3 a lot but the break in period for the battery is a bit extreme. I am on my 3rd charging cycle and am just now seeing better battery life. I think that I might switch back to his ICS ROM and see how that goes. You know how I am with battery tweaks, so I should be able to squeeze more out of her. Once I do, I'll let you all in on the how and why.

A "friend of mine" just registered on RW and should be joining us soon. (Samsgun357 on the brown-side). He knows the rules and to not let any of those yahoos over there know our little corner of the interwebs.

Edit:: Just glanced at the Zen thread and strange things are afoot. Mod-Father says we need to watch each other's back and make sure credit is give where credit is due. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I may go back to stock on my N7 and see if I get the push.



Woodrube said:


> Edit:: Just glanced at the Zen thread and strange things are afoot. Mod-Father says we need to watch each other's back and make sure credit is give where credit is due. If you know what I mean.


Anything in particular? I'm slow on the uptake today, guess I'm not getting what you mean here.


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks Woody for looking out! Glad I'm finally allowed at the big boy table. I recognize quite a few of you in here from "the brown side". Look forward to some mindless banter in the lounge mixed with a little bit of insider info.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> I may go back to stock on my N7 and see if I get the push.
> 
> Anything in particular? I'm slow on the uptake today, guess I'm not getting what you mean here.


PM incoming.


----------



## Br1cK'd

welcome samsgun, and yeah woody, good lookin out, in more ways than one.

reply sent


----------



## Big Dog KMc

samsgun357 said:


> Thanks Woody for looking out! Glad I'm finally allowed at the big boy table. I recognize quite a few of you in here from "the brown side". Look forward to some mindless banter in the lounge mixed with a little bit of insider info.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Welcome to "Club Mindless" JK

we have an amazing group of peoples here.


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Thanks Woody for looking out! Glad I'm finally allowed at the big boy table. I recognize quite a few of you in here from "the brown side". Look forward to some mindless banter in the lounge mixed with a little bit of insider info.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Welcome I see u bring the biiiig pistol.
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## Raykovitz

samsgun357 said:


> Thanks Woody for looking out! Glad I'm finally allowed at the big boy table. I recognize quite a few of you in here from "the brown side". Look forward to some mindless banter in the lounge mixed with a little bit of insider info.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Welcome my friend to the show that never ends....


----------



## Raykovitz

Welcome back to the states ndwgs !!!! You know it's on in a couple weeks. Your Niners against my Hawks. 
I'm still running stock on my SIII. Waiting patiently for official stock JB to drop. I've tried a couple JB ROMs but keep returning to stock..


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Welcome my friend to the show that never ends....


Lol ... _What would we do baby ... without us?_


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Edit:: Just glanced at the Zen thread and strange things are afoot. Mod-Father says we need to watch each other's back and make sure credit is give where credit is due. If you know what I mean.


Somebody gonna get a hurt ... real bad.


----------



## sugartibbs

Probly wrong woodrow, but im a fan, were gonna do the Nationals, You gotta put an ash stake in our St.Louis Cardinal Heart

Welcome to Mr. woodys neighborhood, Samsgun357, you do good work, with patience...over there..


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Sent from a state of relaxation


Well deserved, hombre. You ever take that trip to Canada? Would've been a great excuse, but it would've been hard to explain why you knowingly went to the International Terminal. Could've been a coffee-mug-thrown-at-your-noggin situation. So, it's a good thing it didn't go down like that (since there was plenty of drama a foot already).


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> When I flashed Slim and lost the IMEI, after trying DF's advice, I fixed it in this order. Odin w/Eugene's froyo ROM, root, install ROM manager, flash CM10. Fixed. There hasn't been any adverse effects jumping from froyo to JB ...


Good tips, mano. The ROM progression I mentioned was just to sing the praises of our little Vibrant Engine-That-Could chugging along gracefully from each ROM evolution to the next (esp. since Samsung kicked us to the Froyo curb).

Yeah, Slim Bean went "black" after flashing Devil 1.6.0 (and I couldn't get it to boot or get into recovery), so all'z I needed was to Odin a Semaphore kernel - ie. to get recovery back and resume the flashing madness. Didn't plan on Odin'ing to stock (unless my hanky was uber panky). Thank you Download Mode, and thank you Odin.


----------



## sugartibbs

Happened to me 2x, back in the day losing iemi was Vibrant get your will ready, Man Eugene is still a witch, even after all thats been moved foreward.


----------



## lapdog01

@ yosup

I avoided the Canada excursion. I hate flying on my company's dime cuz I get the cheap seats, and at 6'4 and change I feel like a big sardine on any trip over an hour.
I


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> Job and life definitely has my hands tied. No news on any other front, just work, shit, eat, and sleep is all this boy knows lately.


Right there with ya pal....

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Woody

Giants live another day. Vengeance will be ours. Soon!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I try to do what I can on the other side but it gets frustrating. 
Then I just stop and say to myself WWWD?
What would Woody do, then I'm able to guide the children of the corn. And if that doesn't work I pm xriderx to drop some real f'ed up shite on them.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Where is Xrider66, hate to admit, i miss his ...um..advice, and remember we were those children in the corn..Course peeps told me that.. I was really stoned.. lol


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I try to do what I can on the other side but it gets frustrating.
> Then I just stop and say to myself WWWD?
> What would Woody do, then I'm able to guide the children of the corn. And if that doesn't work I pm xriderx to drop some real f'ed up shite on them.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


That is why we come over here to blow off some steam and be with friends. Leave all that BS over there. Plus if you ever have a beef or need some help with something, we're just a post away.

IIRC, X said that his school wifi blocked this site as porn bc of this thread. Trololo


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh wood, I dont want to get on the wrong side of you, but porn, I didnt see any but maybe we could revisit scantily dressed big girls, we did that pretty well, and fortunatly they were dressed.

I know porn when i see it, and we were just scary,..

We may end up teaching a class at xxs place?


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry for being late to the welcoming party Samsgun357, but welcome aboard the Zen express. Also we all have short versions of our names that we call each other. What would be a good one for you? Anyone? That way you'll feel at home faster. I've been on the busy train myself. Besides going through a very rough patch with the lady, but oh well such is life. I'm still alive and part of the Zen crew. Yeah baby!

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## sugartibbs

Just kidding.. Giants win, better sharpen that stake..


----------



## Woody

I think it is bc of whatever bbs system RW uses as their host that triggers his firewall. My work flags xda but I have a work around for that.







. However I have no problems with RW at all.

Sugar, Reds just played sloppy ball tonight. Should've been in the bag. You guys' series is tied 1-1 right? Playing tomorrow at 1est.


----------



## ndwgs

Big Dog KMc said:


> Oh wood, I dont want to get on the wrong side of you, but porn, I didnt see any but maybe we could revisit scantily dressed big girls, we did that pretty well, and fortunatly they were dressed.
> 
> I know porn when i see it, and we were just scary,..
> 
> We may end up teaching a class at xxs place?


.... If ya'll do. I'll help with the props. Courtesy of the damn Japanese girls that gave me these.... props.

Dang, I'll make an appointment. HAHA

j/k ya'll !!!!!

Shites is funny right er... i tell ya what. You don't think it ain't funny, you get out of here, good Lord... good night!


----------



## ndwgs

jaliscojorge said:


> Sorry for being late to the welcoming party Samsgun357, but welcome aboard the Zen express. Also we all have short versions of our names that we call each other. What would be a good one for you? Anyone? That way you'll feel at home faster. I've been on the busy train myself. Besides going through a very rough patch with the lady, but oh well such is life. I'm still alive and part of the Zen crew. Yeah baby!
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


I call my self...

Dawg the Pepino de las Alas!

In short... Dawg.


----------



## ndwgs

Senor Pepino: Oyyy! Somebadii gonna a hurt!

Japonese Shawties: Aaaayyyy big'o pepino senor!

*wink*


----------



## ndwgs

Oh yeah...

I'd like to share this screenshot I made, by accident... I was watching the Avengers on my way back in the plane, and i accidentally swiped the screen and it made a screenshot...


----------



## samsgun357

jaliscojorge said:


> Sorry for being late to the welcoming party Samsgun357, but welcome aboard the Zen express. Also we all have short versions of our names that we call each other. What would be a good one for you? Anyone? That way you'll feel at home faster. I've been on the busy train myself. Besides going through a very rough patch with the lady, but oh well such is life. I'm still alive and part of the Zen crew. Yeah baby!
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


Thanks buddy, you can just call me gunny.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

See how crazy this thread gets Gunny? Trash talk, advanced support, porn,...and Ndwgs holds the record for longest posts (this last one is actually smaller than normal). Check the OP for some notable posts too.

I'm out for the night fellas. Been crack-flashing my GS3 tonight and I need to get to bed. Big day at work tomorrow.

Peace and chicken grease.


----------



## lapdog01

Lappy's out got a 6 hour day ahead


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> I call my self...
> Dawg the Pepino de las Alas! ...


Pepino ... _cucumber_??

Borat (2:48): "Should I tell people that I am good at sex?"
Borat (3:05): "Even though I am eh big ... like can of Pepsi?"


----------



## ddanc1984

Everyone has friends that will stand by you, but Zen Mafia friends stand beside you brandishing Louisville Sluggers while chanting "Some sumbitch's gonna get it...some sumbitch's gonna get it..."

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... and at 6'4 and change I feel like a big sardine on any trip over an hour ...


DAMMNNNN, homie!!! lapdog ... more like lapdog for those who wish to get their hips crushed.









Sheit, nobody can mess with us now. You wanna throw down, we'll unleash a 6'4"+ former Defensive End on yo azzz.


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> ... I've been on the busy train myself. Besides going through a very rough patch with the lady, but oh well such is life. I'm still alive and part of the Zen crew. Yeah baby!


Hang in there, brother. As a wise man once said, "LIfe is not linear." Ups & downs, my man. Recuperating in the Zen Lounge may be just the elixir you need.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Hang in there, brother. As a wise man once said, "LIfe is not linear." Ups & downs, my man. Recuperating in the Zen Lounge may be just the elixir you need.


Thas real talk bruh mang....
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## dougfresh

Z-Unit on the hizzle!!! I'm loving it


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> DAMMNNNN, homie!!! lapdog ... more like lapdog for those who wish to get their hips crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheit, nobody can mess with us now. You wanna throw down, we'll unleash a 6'4"+ former Defensive End on yo azzz.


LOL


----------



## eddychecker

Can I Odin a new kernel onto CM10? I flashed Semaphore, but the BIGMEM version instead of the regular one and lost recovery. It also doesn't come out of deep sleep. Semaphore has a .tar file download, can I odin that?

Nevermind, this is the third time editing this post and you can odin just a kernel!

OK, last time editing. Can I odin a new rom? What would I have to do to it to make it useable?


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Z-Unit on the hizzle!!! I'm loving it


Haha, Z-Z Z Z Z-Z-Unit!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

eddychecker said:


> Can I Odin a new kernel onto CM10? I flashed Semaphore, but the BIGMEM version instead of the regular one and lost recovery. It also doesn't come out of deep sleep. Semaphore has a .tar file download, can I odin that?
> 
> Nevermind, this is the third time editing this post and you can odin just a kernel!
> 
> OK, last time editing. Can I odin a new rom? What would I have to do to it to make it useable?


Eddy, are we talking the OG Vibratory, or the S3?

If you're coming from an CM10 on Vibes aka Bessy, then I suggest going back to stock first. CM10 is unique on it's own, and has codes in there that might conflict with a ROM you'll be putting in. UNLESS, it's a CM based ROM, then by all means, Odin that sucker. 

As far as the kernel, you have to re-flash or re-Odin that kernel you just had.

S3, I'm still treading carefully, because it's new, lol. Gotta re-learn that New Bessy.


----------



## Woody

I'm pretty sure it is his Vibrant. Don't think Eddie has an S3.

I agree, I think going to stock is probably the best thing right now bc of all the problems that you faced edited out. Best to be safe than sorry. I caught your first post and these last two edits but missed the 2nd I guess.


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> I'm pretty sure it is his Vibrant. Don't think Eddie has an S3.
> 
> I agree, I think going to stock is probably the best thing right now bc of all the problems that you faced edited out. Best to be safe than sorry. I caught your first post and these last two edits but missed the 2nd I guess.


Yep, or if not stock, at least go back to a stable clean Gingerbread Rom, before re-flashing with a new one. My pet peeve on myself flashing on Bessy is that I always have to go back a couple of versions back, before jumping back into the mix. ESPECIALLY with any CM based rom.


----------



## eddychecker

It's fixed now, I odined semaphore and it didn't help. Then flashed Devil and got recovery back. Flashed the latest CM10 and I'm back in business.

The reason I'd like to odin a new ROM is that it's clean and easy. I love the odin platform. It fixes everything, every time. I usually use eugene's as my base, but I would love to just jump to a new rom that way. I've been playing with some stuff that's new to me thanks to some tutorials and B's help with software, but I'm no expert. I have some time on my hands, unlike a lot of you hard working souls, and I want to get the most out of my time with this phone. And I'm still too cheap to jump to the S3 no matter how sexy it is.


----------



## Woody

A penny saved is a penny earned.

I've read on several sites that the SGS3 will be $49 (with rebates, contract,...) on Black Friday on a few carriers. IIRC, doesn't your contract end in November? Might want to check it out. I'm sure you could Google SGS/Black Friday and come up with something. I am positive Sprint is doing it but I think that I have also read that TMo and VZW are following suit.


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> A penny saved is a penny earned.
> 
> I've read on several sites that the SGS3 will be $49 (with rebates, contract,...) on Black Friday on a few carriers. IIRC, doesn't your contract end in November? Might want to check it out. I'm sure you could Google SGS/Black Friday and come up with something. I am positive Sprint is doing it but I think that I have also read that TMo and VZW are following suit.


Your memory is good! But a year short. :'( I've been looking forward to BF this year. It's gonna be stupid! Last year's harvest was incredible. And I didn't stand outside in the cold for a minute. I was hoping to find something then for sure.


----------



## Woody

Webster's dad died.

Alex Karras, former NFL lineman, actor, dies


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> *MAH NINERS IS GONNA STUMP ON THEM HAWKS BABY!*


Better check your schedule buddy, the only thing getting stomped on Sunday is a mud hole in Alex Smith's posterior when Jason Pierre-Paul runs loose all over your backfield!!

Welcome back duder, and GO BIG BLUE!!!!


----------



## Raykovitz

Br1ckd. The Niners play the Hawks, Thurs. the 18th. If they lose to the Giants this Sun thats fine with me too !! We'll be comming of a tough game against the Pats.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Oh ok, so our man was looking into the future.

Good thing, considering the thrashing that will be dealt upon the red and gold this Sunday.


----------



## sugartibbs

Well, well, well, the Nationals are a nice story, Woodrow, that wasn't a gentle first date, that was Daddys home, be afraid Reds Be very afraid...if, if you get that far...ooh Look its Bryce Harper 1 for 14 in the series, I mean 1 for 15 clown question bro...just got answered..

I know, tomorrows the money shot, but there shook, wheels are fallin off..

Sorry Brick'd but they arent an Easter Time Zone Team, alotta advantages gone, but , but, if you do it ..huge props,

Sad Day, long time, long suffering Lions fan..


----------



## samsgun357

Yo tibbs, you live in D.C. metro area?

Edit: never mind, I saw your profile, OK

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me the more you will learn.


----------



## Raykovitz

@ Woods Hey I took your lead and flashed DJ's Frosty ICS ROM on the S3. Choose this over the JB due to the reports on batt life and the little glitches in leaked JB.. Gotta admit this ROM is flyin !!!
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh man ..be careful what you post, And we were getting along so well, didnt mean to be offensive, I usually rib Woody, But I love baseball. And a Cardinal since I could walk, and open my big mouth.

That said gunny, you shut down your best players for the future, nothin is guaranteed, if you gotta look ...take it..


----------



## Woody

I'm all good Tibbs. Ain't nothing new between a Reds fan and a Cardinals fan. But I do have to say that we neeeeeed to get rid of Leaked like a bad habit. I understand why he started today, but that guy brings nothing to the table.

@Ray, I actually just came off Frosty tonight and went back to ICS to test some things. Hopefully you made an ICS nandroid. If you want to ever go back, I figured out a really easy way to do it without going completely back to stock. Its clean and simple. I've been talking with Docholiday over there and I think I might start making my own ROMs. If I do, I'll only release them over here to you guys and not even in the RW GS3 section.


----------



## sugartibbs

Gotta do it the more I see, gotta upgrade, but was really wanting to catch the best google phone, and thats the Xmas season,, wa,wa, cant wait that long.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> I'm all good Tibbs. Ain't nothing new between a Reds fan and a Cardinals fan. But I do have to say that we neeeeeed to get rid of Leaked like a bad habit. I understand why he started today, but that guy brings nothing to the table.
> 
> @Ray, I actually just came off Frosty tonight and went back to ICS to test some things. Hopefully you made an ICS nandroid. If you want to ever go back, I figured out a really easy way to do it without going completely back to stock. Its clean and simple. I've been talking with Docholiday over there and I think I might start making my own ROMs. If I do, I'll only release them over here to you guys and not even in the RW GS3 section.


(ROM) JB Big Wood 1

Summmuma Beeyotch,, My Vibe is DEAD. battery change...nothin. Black screen. No D'load mode, no charging animation ......Nuttin


----------



## dougfresh

Ahh Lappy gather your inner Zen and make your Vibe flow with Odin.


----------



## sugartibbs

let her set awhile, battery death is a hands in the air, shouldnt happen, but boot ups were always a weakness.


----------



## dougfresh

dougfresh said:


> Just uploaded all my 959 files to DB today. Here's the Overstock tar I blast http://db.tt/qtzpXU3F I wait for Linda to blah,blah,blah and say lagfix is completed
> Edit: I'm making a note that this is only after going go stock 2.1 or 2.2 and I'm attaching Sean Luke Piccard for the fuck of it lol


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks for the support guys! And I'm trying my best and hardest to hang in there. All I'm worried about and care for the most is my kids at this point, if you know what i mean?

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## samsgun357

@tibbs, I'm from D.C. area but I can't fux with any of the local teams. The skins are a hype every year. After week 8 the local fans will be calling for a new coach. I'm not going to knock RG3. He just had the unfortunate luck of being drafted to a team with an owner with a Napoleon complex. 
The Nats, who????
I don't even mess with baseball too much but we got a bunch of fairweather ex Orioles fans. What's crazy is to see these idiots argue about who's the better team.....who cares. Neither are going to win the World Series. We still got some blue hairs talking bout the Senators, oye. 
Then we have the Bullets......I mean Wizards (need a name change) Let me not start about their drafting skills, Kwame.......
Even Jordan couldn't fix the team.
Last but not least, one of the largest bandwagon fan base belongs to the Caps. They were coming around. Now the stupid NHL goes on strike and all the guys that might have had 2-3 more productive seasons are playing in Europe. 
I just can't bring myself to be a fan of all of that.

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## Woody

The Simpsons opening credits with real actors.


----------



## sugartibbs

were all brothers jaliscojorge, except doug..say what you want about me but you start talkin shit about Jon Luc Picard, or that dorks hottie redhead nurse mommie there will be prophalactic war.

She bent over the examination table once.. and lets just say I needed a little privacy.


----------



## sugartibbs

I feel your pain gunny, we dont have a professional football or baseball team, we were lucky to keep AA teams here. Cardinals and now Colorado. The Thunder NBA was great till wait, wasn't Doug involved in that too?


----------



## dougfresh

@sugar I'm not your brother also???


----------



## sugartibbs

you know we are ,,we disagree like brothers sometimes..and it was Jon Luc
If it had been Spock, or Sulu..hmmmm

And The Thunder Heat riff is fresh...

Am I still welcom at thanksgiving when its colder than shit up here?


----------



## dougfresh

I never knew i was disrespectful to SLP lol


----------



## dougfresh

Yes you're always welcome to Thanksgiving and Noche Buena for some whole roast pig cooked all day in the China Box (what ya know bout' dat)


----------



## sugartibbs

My abilities with a pig are still the talk at Oklahoma state...hey what she said.

I mean grunted


----------



## sugartibbs

Hate to bring it here but an error message Ive never seen.. Cannot apply clockword mod recovery, returning to stock 2.2....this has to be a 4g ...doesn't it


----------



## dougfresh

Woody helped me out going frim ics to froyo and my guess will be flashing the update.zippie or Odin to Overstock tar??


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> Hate to bring it here but an error message Ive never seen.. Cannot apply clockword mod recovery, returning to stock 2.2....this has to be a 4g ...doesn't it


What's up with homeboy catching an attitude???
He best know his role!

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## sugartibbs

My thoughts, gunnys got it, but Ive never seen that one, you see alot of wrong forum over there, I know I shouldnt bring it here but i still haunt the place and try to give back..and you know how it is to wanna cry dont you die on me, no warrantee, dont even think it

Of course ive bricked 1 and shattered 1 and I have 3 Vibrants, returns..no questions asked...


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> What's up with homeboy catching an attitude???
> He best know his role!
> 
> Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


 Who caught one ! I autta!!! Belt him


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> What's up with homeboy catching an attitude???
> He best know his role!


I started rolling my eyes once I read:

"You do not understand ..."
(what he doesn't understand).


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Woody helped me out going frim ics to froyo and my guess will be flashing the update.zippie or Odin to Overstock tar??


Man Doug, that was a long time ago. We had RW, XDA pm and Gtalk all going at the same time. 
Good Times


----------



## sugartibbs

That you John Wayne ,,is this me XDA ? seen a little on T.V.

Dont get me going, I can go Full metall Jacket and platoon all night..


----------



## dougfresh

I heard that SB is moving to nightlies! It wasn't because Krarvind told me today or nothin' lolol


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Then we have the Bullets......


Bring back Manut Bol & Moses Malone!!!

( and ... Shawn Kemp & Gary Payton. «« Tibbs, give us our damn team back. Ain't nobody play basketball in the OK. Lol )


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Man Doug, that was a long time ago. We had RW, XDA pm and Gtalk all going at the same time.
> Good Times


 If it wasn't for you, DF would be clueless going to and fro bro no do lolou fo sho


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Summmuma Beeyotch,, My Vibe is DEAD. battery change...nothin. Black screen. No D'load mode, no charging animation ......Nuttin


Wuh thu summunumbotching????????
What's the word on it now, mang?


----------



## dougfresh

My Heat are whoopin' your Oh-Nos Sputters TWO Times , China Box


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> If it wasn't for you, DF would be clueless going to and fro bro no do lolou fo sho


Mod-Father Woodz has been my Lifeline many a time.
He's good peoplez.


----------



## sugartibbs

Been watchin you and Kravind...youve put on a little weight, maybe I should find a chick to go to the shower?


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Of course ive bricked 1 and shattered 1 and I have 3 Vibrants, returns..no question
> Doug you're fascinating!!!!


hihi


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Been watchin you and Kravind...youve put on a little weight, maybe I should find my sister and to go to the shower?


 What's her name?


----------



## sugartibbs

Man im caught, thats a young stormtrooper helmet, Doug is my father


----------



## dougfresh

It's a baby helmet lol


----------



## sugartibbs

oh shit,, woodrow I should have caught that, that was stock 2.2, thats rare its either 2.1 or as I use eugenes 2.2 ,,what I consider stock, but clearly isn't..However stock 2.2 is usually a 4g, I could still be correct. or very wrong on a later vibrant post 2.2

Its so easy to assume that people that are flashing are using our files.


----------



## dougfresh

Vib received official 2.2 via Kies Mini Tibbs. There's nuttin' 4g about it.


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah I know but I use eugenes or every now and then whitehawx, eugene rewrites the partition without clicking, and odin can be funky when your in trouble, havent been in trouble in a while ...forgot my roots.. always uneasy giving advice on someones elses baby, daddy

Mini Tibbs, oh man another nickname that rolls,if its open at google I'll do it.


----------



## dougfresh

I've been wanting to DL Eugene's 2.2 tar but I've done it my way always. My first 959 I super bricked doing it differently if you remember back in the day


----------



## sugartibbs

I do father dont you remenber me, You gave me a vibrant on Alderon

Mother said you named me any skin.

I may still be right,and eugenes is the way to go, and who hasn't been in the deep weeds on this thread.

A life unexamined, is not worth living....Socrates


----------



## dougfresh

Damn, Luke Skywalker! Can you rap " Me So Horny" pls


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Wuh thu summunumbotching????????
> What's the word on it now, mang?


Gonna ask sugar if he can play Taps for my vibe,,,,,she Is DOA







I think it was a lemon from ye olde mom n pop shop....Back in the hunt


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> I've been wanting to DL Eugene's 2.2 tar but I've done it my way always. My first 959 I super bricked doing it differently if you remember back in the day


DF, I've odin'd three times just this morning, (where's X, I need a towel) and use Eugene's every time. I had to because I could not get paranoid android to work at all. I wound up flashing September's version, then October's version for it to work. It's been kinda fun. I'm gonna give it a test drive today. CM10 has been working great for me, excellent 30 hour battery life, but Temple Run works terribly. It's laggy, glitchy, and stuttery. Because if that I wind up being eaten by monkeys. :'( Maybe a different kernel is what I need? Semaphore wasn't the answer though. Neither was the devils work. Ideas?


----------



## eddychecker

Why is it that with all of the JB roms other than CM10, I lose recovery? Nothing works, buttons won't do it, choosing from the menu won't work. Even AIO toolbox doesn't work to get to recovery. The only kernel that I can get to go to recovery is HellyBean. But that doesn't play well with the ROMs I'm using.


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy I had a hell of a time after no recovery and odin with that Black Bean rom.I had to odin and repartition numerous times because it wouldn't boot up after flashing CM7 something about couldn't find sd devblock . But patience payed off after like three hours of work







I haven't lost my recovery in a while , I only have used CM10 or Sema kernels btw.I believed Devils was bustin' lots of phones recently


----------



## eddychecker

Repartion Hmmm. I'll try it and report.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah, odin, 512 pit, Stock tar, hit repartition and uncheck auto reboot just in case shizz happens. After it finishes, hold down the power for like 10 seconds and it'll reboot


----------



## ddanc1984

sugartibbs said:


> My abilities with a pig are still the talk at Oklahoma state...hey what she said.
> 
> I mean grunted


Gives "porking" a whole new meaning....literally...lol

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Woody

Effen' Reds can't finish.

Ndwgs, we are friends but for the next few hours we are mortal enemies. It'll pass though, much like everything else does ....in time.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> *Eugene373's JK2 Odin Package* - Odin to JK2 Twiz based Froyo, contains *Froyo Bootloaders*.
> *512 PIT File*


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> Do you flash GB BL's as well? Just a passing thought - ie. like the time I couldn't access recovery after flashing an old subZero kernel on Froyo BL's.
> 
> I don't use Eugene's Froyo .tar, but (per Br1cK'd) it looks like it has Froyo BL's.


I have the GB bootloaders, but haven't added them. It's me time here at the checker residence, so flashing here we come. I really like the idea of PA but I'm going to try slim instead.


----------



## lapdog01

Received an email from HR today stating that I need to order a company phone???? whaaaaaaaat?? anyway, they use ATT. Gave me a choice between a Blackberry whatever and a Motorola sumpn. I went out on a limb and asked if I could get a Galaxy Note 2. Doubtful, but sometimes you gotta push the envelope. If not maybe I can try for an N7 like Br1cK'd.....The Zen Hero.

@ woodrube Sorry about your Reds. I feel your pain. Just gettin over the White Sox EPIC Choke. Plus I got friends in Detroit who just keep stickin the knife in deeeeeeeper. Go A's


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, woodrube, the Reds had our number all year, And After today looks like The Natitude is back, really needed to get them today, but couldnt finish.


----------



## Woody

Woodrube said:


> Effen' Reds can't finish.
> 
> Ndwgs, we are friends but for the next few hours we are mortal enemies. It'll pass though, much like everything else does ....in time.


It's past. I'm good now. Last hope for the Wood is the Yanks.


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> It's past. I'm good now. Last hope for the Wood is the Yanks.


One word,

hooooooOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEE RUUUUNNNN

Ok two.

Here's another

Beast Posey.

Oh.

Another...

World Champs.

Oh...

And @Brian and @Ray....

Y'all keep talking. DEFENSE WINS CHAMPIONSHIPS.

I'm not talking about Giants D or Seahawks D.... In PATRICK WILLIS.

I TRUST.

lolol

ok, I'm good now


----------



## ndwgs

sugartibbs said:


> Sorry, woodrube, the Reds had our number all year, And After today looks like The Natitude is back, really needed to get them today, but couldnt finish.


btw Sugs...

I am surprised of the Natitudes. Suprised as cinderella team surprised.

Yanks? Bleh..


----------



## sugartibbs

Man this is tough, I listen to baseball on radio, old school , on the jobsite, The lights may be too bright for Cindy Rella when its real, Please forgive me , but Im National League, Id rather take an ass kicking than wipe with a Yankee cap at a roadside gas station.

Mickey Mantle was from commerce ok. still cant do it.

Johnny Bench was from Binger Ok, still couldnt do it.,Woodrow..


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Dougie, have you tried paranoid/cna/cookies&cream yet?

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Yo Dougie, have you tried paranoid/cna/cookies&cream yet?
> 
> Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


 Yes Mexicandroid PM'd me wit it.... Has potential but it's a lag-fest lol!! He's still on it. I jugde roms on the first 10 minutes of power- play. I'm hopin' next release will be buttery


----------



## dougfresh

D.F.PE. is testing SB and it doesn't boot up!! New source ! K is all about 4.1 2


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... I jugde roms on the first 10 minutes of power- play ...


Lol ... I operate the exact same way (FADD: Flashing Attention Deficit Disorder). Any signs of major lag (or the "Vibe" just ain't there), then I bail & rip the chord. Soft landing touchdown back to tried-n-true.


----------



## eddychecker

I'm on Paranoid today, after 5 or 6 odins I lost count. Still no recovery, but I loaded up the flash with everything I need until my next odin. It's working well and sharp too.


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs said:


> Yanks? Bleh..


We were friends weren't we?

LMAO! I love talkin shit about sports!


----------



## Mostdef69

Went to T mobile today to shop around. I overheard 2 of the senior rep sale man talking about Black Friday Speical and Christmas holiday. They were talking about the price on S3 for 179.00 w/ 2 year contract for Black Friday then i hear that T mobile is offering Metro customer a full upgrade no matter what that your already are eligible for a new phone. Well If this is true im looking foward to see the 179.00 on black friday.I hope !!


----------



## Mostdef69

DA BEARS! Bye week this weekend. Time to rake the leaf this weekend


----------



## sugartibbs

Had a few days off, and guess what you get to do? gutters and weed eating, its easy to let things get behind. have gutter screens, and its a miracle they drained at all. probly need to check them more once a decade.


----------



## Mostdef69

lol Im not climbing 50 foot high to clean my gutter. No way jose!


----------



## drjjones426

Mostdef69 said:


> Went to T mobile today to shop around. I overheard 2 of the senior rep sale man talking about Black Friday Speical and Christmas holiday. They were talking about the price on S3 for 179.00 w/ 2 year contract for Black Friday then i hear that T mobile is offering Metro customer a full upgrade no matter what that your already are eligible for a new phone. Well If this is true im looking foward to see the 179.00 on black friday.I hope !!


@Mostdef
If you been with tmobile for awhile call and ask for the loyalty dept. They gave me my s3 for 179.99 with a 50 rebate and a 200 account credit!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

drjjones426 said:


> @Mostdef
> If you been with tmobile for awhile call and ask for the loyalty dept. They gave me my s3 for 179.99 with a 50 rebate and a 200 account credit!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


 really I will call them now!!!! Thx Bro


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... New source ! K is all about 4.1 2


Mmm ... SB 2.7.0 running smooth so far. Iz good sheit. 4.1.2!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Thanx yosup, I had finally settled down, been flashing everything there is for two weeks, mmm might give it try...


----------



## amandadam

Although I have an iMac and an old Dell,running xp,I generally used the mac for file transfers to my vibe and Odin,on the pc,for flashing to stock etc...
Well,on the mac,I couldn't figure out any way to drag and drop files to to my new Galaxy S3(rooted stock),because,Android File Transfer doesn't recognize the phone.
Just spoke to Samsung support and guess what,Samsung no longer supports any version of Mac.Thankfully,I have my PC,running xp and can transfer whatever files,I want,to my Galaxy S3. Good job Apple,I hope you choke on the asinine law suit.
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57530578/googles-eric-schmidt-patent-wars-are-death/
Since I haven't flashed a custom rom yet,I'm wondering if that would solve the problem I have with the mac.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm checking out for a bit guys. Somehow I just became a single guy again, and I don't really know what the fuck to do, but nothing really seems important anymore.

If I'm not around here for a while, don't worry I'm probably ok, but this man now has a strong need to figure out just what the hell is really going on, now that my world has crashed down around me.

Stay chilly Zen Nation, Br1cK'd out.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Man, sorry to hear that. Always a rough one. Keep your cool, your head clean (as much as you can) and take your time.

Send Zen waves from Cincinnati to the Springs.

You can Gtalk me later on if you want. I'll be up.


----------



## amandadam

Br1cK said:


> I'm checking out for a bit guys. Somehow I just became a single guy again, and I don't really know what the fuck to do, but nothing really seems important anymore.
> 
> If I'm not around here for a while, don't worry I'm probably ok, but this man now has a strong need to figure out just what the hell is really going on, now that my world has crashed down around me.
> 
> Stay chilly Zen Nation, Br1cK'd out.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Sorry to here B,I'm twice divorced myself and it ain't easy when you get crushed by a breakup,especially when you still love her.
Hang in there kid,one door shuts and another opens.


----------



## sugartibbs

Were here brick'd,


----------



## amandadam

[RECOVERY]TWRP 2.3.0.0 touch recovery [2012-10-11]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809313


----------



## dougfresh

Brian stay strong my friend. We've all been through trails and turbulations in our lives but sit back and think that you my friend has a good life . Stay easy it'll all work out bro


----------



## lapdog01

@Br1cK'd
Get in some YOU time my brotha. Things will work out. Peace

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWieki


----------



## sugartibbs

Is it my computer but has download times gone beserk, 35 minutes, 1 restart to download 354 mb Helly. I joined megaupload premium about a month before they got popped. I know yosup, shoulda went slim, but thought I could do a no wipe ,keep myapps, and voodoo color, ,,,however Swiftkey 3 shutdown after I went to recovery and im bootlooped. Vibrant Logo Nogo Why doesnt that add on work with boot? I have to add it last and hold my breath, I can get back but, jeez-Lois. Shoulda went slim and wiped.


----------



## yosup

@B
Hang in there, brother. The time you take to regroup & re-center yourself, you'll come out of this a better man. Sharper. Smarter. Wiser. I hope all the emotions don't drown out that inner voice reminding you of what's important (to you) and what you value. We're all here for you, my Zen brother.


----------



## dougfresh

HB has been laggy lately . At least for me with every tweak imaginable. Last one I tried was 10/10 I think


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... I know yosup, shoulda went slim, but thought I could do a no wipe ...


Lol ... one of the selling points of Slim Bean (ie. 80 MB vs. 380 MB!!). I feel yer pain, bro.









As for no wipe ... dingleberries are known to stick around. Even you can't see it, you'll eventually smell the lil turds. Yeah, I've personally never had much luck with no-wipe flashing, and even nandroids get quirky for me. So, I've just resorted to wiping every time.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup you don't sign in to Le Goog on your phone?? I tried gtalking wit cha last night on my Slim bender lol 12 am to 4 am then 9 am to 1 pm lolol


----------



## yosup

@DPEF
My first flash of SB 2.7.0, Slim Gapps 1012, & Inverted Multi DPI Play Store 1012 ended up with an incomplete Market installed apps list. I wiped data of everything I could think of associated to market (Google Play, Google Play Services, GSF), but it still wouldn't show all the installed Market apps. Odd thing is it's not the infamous "incompatible" issue since I could find the installed apps (& even ones that I know will show up as "incompatible" on a non-std dpi). They just didn't show up in the installed list no matter how much time I gave it or how much I wiped da bootay.

So ... re-wiped, re-flashed SB 2.7.0, Slim Gapps 1012, & Multi DPI Play Store (std, non-inverted) ... and the installed list (along with new update notifications) was complete on the first load. Lol.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yosup you don't sign in to Le Goog on your phone?? I tried gtalking wit cha last night on my Slim bender lol 12 am to 4 am then 9 am to 1 pm lolol


Hahahahah ... I think I uninstalled it. Lol.


----------



## sugartibbs

I know all about dingleberries and they are not always on sd/ Hell Im flashing every other day, well more often when my raincoat is clean.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hang in there B', I'm trying to figure out how to keep my marriage together against great odds. So don't take it so hard on your self.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Hang in there B', I'm trying to figure out how to keep my marriage together against great odds. So don't take it so hard on your self.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


 I know you been goin through for awhile Jorge. Great that you can encourage B while you are in the storm.. Zen brothas are the best.

Oh jorge, I have been using Wallet like crazy. I just love the looks when you pay with the device. In 6 months maybe no big deal since many more will use it, but for now loving the pay via NFC


----------



## sugartibbs

Houston we have a problem... on my 4rth Odin , think I have it but definatly a ghost in the machine, clockwork wouldnt stick..odin gb.tar wouldnt stick.Thats exciting MP Sub zero ..lifesaver...Great Kernel...Oh and used 1.8.5 of course...Always watch my odin rewrite times, when its off, i sweat..and they were off by 12 seconds..


----------



## dougfresh

Slim *******, I dislike the BA and I use a simple old school BA here http://db.tt/g112mecb remane it bootanimation.zip and paste it to system/ media and set perms( I keep saying that lol)


----------



## dougfresh

I believe that Pablo will be going the GNote 2 crowd. I heard that there's not too much cookin for Exynos because Sammy is tight nit about their proprietary shizz...but who cares. Its a beast


----------



## sugartibbs

if your gonna be a bear be grizzly The LG has the dual snapdragon....for now..well see and I'll wait

Gunny..The Washington Nationals Had a great season, For peeps that love the game and players, Wainwright was off badly..what if Stras had the start? We couldnt have scored 9 on him..ever..


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah that's going to be a tough one to choose from!Looks nice...but its.................. LG


----------



## samsgun357

I've be reading that Sammy is dropping a gnex 2, i9260, I think...??? Also a Nexus 10 tablet by Sammy. Em boyz do work!

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## dougfresh

Yuck 357!! You hard!!! Lolol


----------



## samsgun357

Lol, its a quote from full metal jacket....Doug(PE)Fresh, you are crazy man.
Anyway scratch that i9260 as being gnex 2, as I kept reading it says it just called the Premier. Its not a nexus device.....dammit man.

And because I am hard some might like me...lol

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Now it makes sense! This is my rifle... This is my samsgun.... hihi


----------



## samsgun357

Nickname change, thanks Dougie, I think 357 is cool. Who needs a name??
Just a number...nice
357 out.

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## sugartibbs

Who knows, theres the Black Friday, shopping Night Suprise, and Google has to be trendsetting and secretive.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Nickname change, thanks Dougie, I think 357 is cool ...


Catchier than LittleBluePill357.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yuck 357!! You hard!!! Lolol


Ok, now you just ruined it every time I see a samsgun357 post. Oh, the horror ... !!!


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Who knows, theres the Black Friday, shopping Night Suprise, and Google has to be trendsetting and secretive.


Wurd ... but I'd like to see them boyz throw microSD into the mix. Does the LG Gnex2 have an ext slot?


----------



## sugartibbs

or jagged little pill


----------



## samsgun357

Oh the horrors of peering into the mind of Dougie.

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## sugartibbs

Its a deal breaker, just sayin, a chance they might get it right...


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Oh the horrors of peering into the mind of Dougie.


Hahahaha ... that's one scary abyss of twisted horror !!!!


----------



## dougfresh

I will probably pay full blast for a phone and prepay for service. Calculate the pros and cons


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> Wurd ... but I'd like to see them boyz throw microSD into the mix. Does the LG Gnex2 have an ext slot?


No ext SD on lg nexus. That and no removable battery are the fatal flaws.
Has any of the previous nexus devices had ext micro sd?

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## yosup

No luv for the SG3 Mini, eh?? ( cough ... lame ... cough )

I don't get why they bother slapping SG3 designation on that phone.


----------



## samsgun357

Hey yosup, I'll do you a favor and remove the quote.

Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


----------



## dougfresh

Who's dougie? I know Pablo Escobar sunnn! Hihi


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Hey yosup, I'll do you a favor and remove the quote.
> 
> Because I am hard, you will not like me, but the more you hate me, the more you will learn.


 you first lol


----------



## dougfresh

How old are ya 357?


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Because I am hard.


All the Zen regulars know wussup. We kinda like to throw the new eyeballz for a loop - ie. "What in tarnation are these yahoos yammerin about up in this muffugin thread?"


----------



## samsgun357

How's this one??

Your days of finger banging, ol Mary Jane rotten crotch, through her pretty pink panties, are over!


----------



## sugartibbs

This is so obvious and I cant stand it, theres a line in Full Metal Jacket where Gunny says.. I will poke out your eyes and skull fuck you, i see your avatar and am strangly aroused...


----------



## dougfresh

That is Freshhhhhhh !!!


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Your days of finger banging, ol Mary Jane rotten crotch, through her pretty pink panties, are over!


Full Metal Jacket ... the gift that keeps on giving. Never get tired of FMJ quotes. Gunny, my man, good to have you aboard.

"It's love. Exciting and new. Come aboard. We're expecting you."
( not sure why that popped into my mind )

:::EDIT:::
As lappy used to sign off:
"A mind is terrible thing."


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> This is so obvious and I cant stand it, theres a line in Full Metal Jacket where Gunny says.. I will poke out your eyes and skull fuck you, i see your avatar and am strangly aroused...


Damn now I have to change my avatar too.


----------



## dougfresh

We should all get together and watch FMJ.....No ****.... android bbq just past.


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks yosup!
FMJ was on IFC last night!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> .... android bbq just past.


I'm still cutious about the whole "China Box" thing. It's either something to do with a roasted pig. Or, part of the debauchery from ndwg's travels to the Orient.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> .....No ****....


Man, I really miss Annex.
( & esp. his Honeycomb theme !! )

#N0H0M0 #N0H0M0 #N0H0M0


----------



## sugartibbs

on this thread, all of the above


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> I'm still cutious about the whole "China Box" thing. It's either something to do with a roasted pig. Or, part of the debauchery from ndwg's travels to the Orient.


 its a cuban thang! Slow and low.. cubans make it the best ...G it


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats a sugar thang, im in the know check my bio...


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> its a cuban thang! Slow and low.. cubans make it the best ...G it


It's either this ...










But probably not this (unless your plane crashes in the Chilean Andes) ...


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Thats a sugar thang, im in the know check my bio...


 sugar, i know you're a chef. Have ya made it


----------



## sugartibbs

I learned from bare breasted natives with bannana leaves.But hey (censored)


----------



## dougfresh

Fuck it! Im going to OK and clean gutters for Pork...Baconnnnn


----------



## dougfresh

You think Poontab eats squill?


----------



## yosup

If I install V6 Supercharger, will my "banana" grow bigger than my stock banana???







(







)


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrow is gonna shit a golden brick, he wipes 3/4 of my posts anyway, but when the cats away...


----------



## sugartibbs

Supercharger lol just do your homework, that post on the farside was too much, Its giggles when i enter XDA, oh and theres a fix for encription, I think you pop your battery.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm really liking the new play store app. You can finally exit out of an app, without going all the way back to the top of the list of apps.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... oh and theres a fix for encription, I think you pop your battery.


I just tried his remove SIM card thing ... no luv for me. Apparently, he was on ChXmXra when he did it and got his int sd back.

Hell ... screw my sd's. I'll find some way to boot from just the SIM card!!!


----------



## dougfresh

We're talking about pork here hihi


----------



## sugartibbs

Back to business my problem with Swiftkey 3 is a pain, ter will get it but it could be when JB is finished.


----------



## dougfresh

My belief is SC is redundant! Check your build.prop afterwards.......


----------



## sugartibbs

perhaps, but there are other add on apps that have the same response. So much Id like to learn, and I see the SGS3 Forum..a few too many child Beauty Contest runner ups.God Woodrow is a saint.


----------



## dougfresh

And you're etc/ inid.d ...........


----------



## sugartibbs

aaHHH...HMMM

Have a good one , Im kinda slow, get back on the pm..


----------



## dougfresh

Read your fuddgin build.prop for starters


----------



## yosup

Man, no Voodoo Color is getting 357er (harder) to go without. I wish my damn post-EU phone would jive with Devil kernels. Or ... best scenario would be Semaphore shows sum luv for Charlie (VC). 

Shoot, I'm not complaining ... but the lapdog-bling effect just ain't happening. You dig??


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> perhaps, but there are other add on apps that have the same response. So much Id like to learn, and I see the SGS3 Forum..a few too many child Beauty Contest runner ups.God Woodrow is a saint.


As much as I am cleaning the SGS3 threads, it is slowly turning into the SGS2 boards with a bunch of self-entitled, psuedo -expert teenagers. I've already infracted a bunch and had to have 2people IP banned.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Over here, I'm just a user like er'one else. I would say to keep it a bit cleaner since we had a Mod and Admin both make an appearance last week. But its the weekend, so fuq it.
> 
> As much as I am cleaning the SGS3 threads, it is slowly turning into the SGS2 boards with a bunch of self-entitled, psuedo -expert teenagers. I've already infracted a bunch and had to have 2people IP banned.


I have mainly been in the liquid thread, but after your post I started browsing through some of the others. It lasted about 4 minutes before I couldnt take it any more. I saw a guy with over 500 posts asking qustions that were in the OP. maybe thats why he has 7 thanks







you could just ACCIDENTALLY get 7 thanks if you could just READ THE OP. There's a reason that lappy will NEVER be a moderator ( not that anyone would want me too). I suffer from LOP (lack of patience)







I commend you Wood. You a better man than I. I probably would have infracted 20 by now


----------



## sugartibbs

Myself, I joined the Brown site and went straight to Team Whisky, lotta good people there, straight OPs, straight answers, heavy learning curve. If you treated it like a course, which it was. But Malice 5 with the bullet kernel was hard to resist. The more things change the more they stay the same, SGS3 forum looks like Vibrant 2 years ago.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lapdog01, how's it going lappy? What rom are you currently using with wallet?

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> @lapdog01, how's it going lappy? What rom are you currently using with wallet?
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


Liquid V5 Really good battery, very quick jorge. Are you still stock UVALEM? Or have you ventured into the JB zone


----------



## sugartibbs

NASCAR without Jr. is difficullt for me, Im a shadetree , love to see how fast it will go.. Even if its that Punk ass Keslowski, the 48 will run him down,,


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> NASCAR without Jr. is difficullt for me, Im a shadetree , love to see how fast it will go.. Even if its that Punk ass Keslowski, the 48 will run him down,,


Love Speed, so I will basically watch or go to anything that goes fast. Got a friend that runs Midgets and amatuer Stock drag racing. He and I went to Daytona circa 2001. Had a blast, though MOST of it is foggy


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I'm checking out for a bit guys. Somehow I just became a single guy again, and I don't really know what the fuck to do, but nothing really seems important anymore.
> 
> If I'm not around here for a while, don't worry I'm probably ok, but this man now has a strong need to figure out just what the hell is really going on, now that my world has crashed down around me.
> 
> Stay chilly Zen Nation, Br1cK'd out.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Sorry to hear that my brotha. Take some down time and handle yo schit and you know the Zen posse is here for ya. Take care my friend.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive built a few , for fun, my first car was a 1969 chevelle ss 396, when she started the ground vibrated,..true love. She was different and you could tell.
My cousin had the 72' bucket seat 2 door 454, only car i backed off the accelerator. Baby woud put you back in the seat,..


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Ive built a few , for fun, my first car was a 1969 chevelle ss 396, when she started the ground vibrated,..true love. She was different and you could tell.
> My cousin had the 72' bucket seat 2 door 454, only car i backed off the accelerator. Baby woud put you back in the seat,..


My Uncle Sold me his 1968 Red GTO in 1975. I loved that car. My older cousin totaled it in '77. That was my first love


----------



## sugartibbs

My brother ...GTO Gas tires and oil, didnt wanna burn em next to a goat. Funny thing on our mile marker dude hade a Javelin GMC 2 door, Rode with him mighta been faster..A competitor to the European Jaguar, didnt have the pop but she would corner, wish id have bought off him and put in the barn, oh my friend had a white 69 GTO thats how it started, Man you go to a car show now, and cars we banged around are priceless.


----------



## lapdog01

Yeah Sugar, for Nostalgia sake I wanted to buy a GTO from our era, but they are very pricey, and no matter what yosup says, lappy's money runs out like anyone else's


----------



## sugartibbs

The GTO was go to war with, they were indestructable..what made in america used to mean. Wanna go to war with a PRIUS, were pussies and its our fault..


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> The GTO was go to war with, they were indestructable..what made in america used to mean. Wanna go to war with a PRIUS, were pussies and its our fault..


Lol tru dat...Im too Big for a friggin PRIUS. USA used to be about Muscle, now they want us to be soft biznitches
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! I believe one of us here has a prius... B or something


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Liquid V5 Really good battery, very quick jorge. Are you still stock UVALEM? Or have you ventured into the JB zone


Still on stock uvalem :-(, mainly because of reports of wallet and sound apps not playing well but I've for sure have the flashing itch knowing they work on jelly bean.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lol! I believe one of us here has a prius... B or something


i think it was mp









@jaliscojorge

I flashed liquid V5 last night. Riding 18 hours battery, wallet works ( hacked install) Sound is good, all the bells and whistles, and PLUS I get to use all the themes...you KNOW how I like da BLING.


----------



## Raykovitz

sugartibbs said:


> Myself, I joined the Brown site and went straight to Team Whisky, lotta good people there, straight OPs, straight answers, heavy learning curve. If you treated it like a course, which it was. But Malice 5 with the bullet kernel was hard to resist. The more things change the more they stay the same, SGS3 forum looks like Vibrant 2 years ago.


I started w/ Team Whisky too. Then jumped over to EDT. Trigger did it !! The threads on their site where the shizzzzz... Ended up being a tester for Dan on Malice with OKA....


----------



## dougfresh

I was a EDT playa that's when I first saw B , Mp, Romanbb, Bears







good times


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Still on stock uvalem :-(, mainly because of reports of wallet and sound apps not playing well but I've for sure have the flashing itch knowing they work on jelly bean.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


Nandroid and GOOOOOOOO Flashing young man


----------



## sugartibbs

a night to sleep on it, had to use my shattered backup phone with paranoid on it for 1 day,. pretty impressive, and frisky, Gotta do a full wipe,,,again on the daily, pretty tough call.


----------



## lapdog01

Played " let's make a deal" with my Son. I gave him a rooted HD2 and fitty bucks for his Vibe. About to wipe and do some flashin







Since Sugar says PA is "frisky" Mabe I will give it a spin


----------



## sugartibbs

tell me how it works for you lap,should have waited to post that, didnt check to see if that rom had been updated, but Im gonna do it. works with my setup... Hey nwdgs the Giants dont play statement games, they win when it counts, that said, I think the 49rs are in for a long st pierre day.


----------



## lapdog01

@sugartibbs
Did a full wipe and blazed PA on the newly bartered for vibe. Gonna put it through it's paces while watchin some NFL. I'll give u a report later

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

(completely off topic)

I read this article last night and wanted to digest it before i posted about it. but apparently some researchers seem to think that we may actually live in a Matrix-like situation ie everything around us is nothing more than a virtual world. (begs all sorts of philosophical and physics questions)

http://www.techspot....simulation.html

What do y'all think


----------



## dougfresh

If you guys use nova or apex, I've been using a pretty awesome launcher theme called Spheres http://db.tt/LDyvIKXZ on Nova go it settings look/feel and choose then restart the launcher


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy, I just downloaded the liquid rom and is only 99+ mb. Is that all that's needed to flash that rom besides the gapps? Just wondering cuz most roms are in the 600+ mb range.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

@jorge
Thats all ...she's a very slim rom. I also use the stock kernel, but some like the ktoonz aosp...you can oc the stock using liquid splasher settings..if you like

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Uggghhh ... woke up yesterday with an extremely sore throat. I thought it was from a major snore-fest, but the body chills soon followed. Body aches all day long, and just completely mentally detached. Didn't have any Nyquil or flu medicine, so I just took a Melatonin to sleep it off. Ended up waking up every 2 hours (ridiculous) with body chills and body aches. My body gets too hot then too cold. Break a sweat then shiver from body chills = miserable night.

Feeling a little better now, but I'll need some solid sleep tonight to shake this off. Uggh.


----------



## sugartibbs

Had to work a little Fri morn, in the rain, by evening had that, oh crap im coming down with something feeling, woke up expecting pneumonia, somehow dodged a bullet, feel pretty good ..lucky its a weekend to recharge. Adrian Peterson is my guy, and hes feeling it..Boomer Sooner..


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Uggghhh ... woke up yesterday with an extremely sore throat. I thought it was from a major snore-fest, but the body chills soon followed. Body aches all day long, and just completely mentally detached. Didn't have any Nyquil or flu medicine, so I just took a Melatonin to sleep it off. Ended up waking up every 2 hours (ridiculous) with body chills and body aches. My body gets too hot then too cold. Break a sweat then shiver from body chills = miserable night.
> 
> Feeling a little better now, but I'll need some solid sleep tonight to shake this off. Uggh.


Sorry you are down Yo...can't keep a good man down for long.

Been beating up on PA on Vibe susie #3... Fairly quick and responsive with a lotta tweaks available. Stock browser is decent. Dolphin is super quick,so is chrome. I Still give slim a slight edge in responsiveness, though I need to see it after a day or two. gonna ride it on the vibe for a few days


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> (completely off topic)
> 
> I read this article last night and wanted to digest it before i posted about it. but apparently some researchers seem to think that we may actually live in a Matrix-like situation ie everything around us is nothing more than a virtual world. (begs all sorts of philosophical and physics questions)
> 
> http://www.techspot....simulation.html
> 
> What do y'all think


Call woodrube at tech support







Personally a big Creation Guy, but I love that Science is always searching. In the end, a matrix like existence is a great point of debate

sidenote. Giants are making it look EASY at SF


----------



## sugartibbs

I put a little retirement fund on the giants, sometimes you have a feel, I love tech and science but Ive seen things that have no explanation.


----------



## sugartibbs

thats a pretty big one Fresh, gonna pull the trigger on a reset during the Cards game(give me something to do besides biting my fingernails) is that a go launcherpro thang, cause when i check my apps with playstore , its no wonder Im poor, and have seen every semi naked woman in America.


----------



## yosup

RG3 139 yards rushing. He's a dangerous man.

Anderson Silva punking dudes with his knee to the chest ... again. 17 wins in a row? Not bad for a 37 year old (damn). Dana White's gonna throw big money for a Silva-Jones fight, but Silva-GSP fight's gotta happen soon before these dudes get any older. Big question mark is whether GSP still has it after all that time away. Something tells me he does. 

@RayRay
Go SEAHAWKS!! Feel much better now after being terrified through UW's turnover fest against USC. Wilson throws for 297 yds. And that late bomb to Sidney Rice. The Seahawks have a flair for late game theatrics this year. Woohoo!!!!!

Don't feel sorry for Tom Brady though. He gets to go home and get "consoled" from his wife ...


----------



## sugartibbs

I dunno does she have a job? maybe Bunns up Kneelin

Trust Wilson is young cool Brees, knows the game,


----------



## sugartibbs

Its mental Yosup, the game is too fast for the protoype, and the kid that was too small or slow, but knows the game excells, I regret my Yankees comment, I always respected Jeeter.You dont ever have to tell people you have class, other people do.


----------



## yosup

Truth.


----------



## sugartibbs

Kozma, from Owasso okla.


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Doug, GSP has to get through Carlos Condit before anything else. I fn hate Anderson Silva but he is a bad mofo, he just stood against the cage and Bonnar couldn't hit him, ridonkulous. He would run through GSP but him and Bones would be a super fight! They both say they won't fight each other but money talks. Glover punished Fabio, ref should have stopped it. All in all decent ppv , especially when you don't pay to view! God bless the internet!


----------



## sugartibbs

you only go for Jones for the payday,he does damage, and he is emberrased, wouldn't want to be his first fight back.


----------



## Raykovitz

@ yosup.. Now thats the way to end the game. I'm just glad Sidney caught the ball this time !!!

@ ndwgs.. gonna be a tough game in SF next Thurs..... GO HAWKS !!!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Encrypted File Manager

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1917665

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Call woodrube at tech support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally a big Creation Guy, but I love that Science is always searching. In the end, a matrix like existence is a great point of debate


There were three very poignant comments below in that article.

1. The truth is that we are souls having a human experience. That the universe, the earth, people are created by us so that we can learn, grow, create, experience, heal and love. That time and space are illusions to help us with this process. That this earth school is based on 3 dimensions and is a school of contrast (up/down, left/right, good/evil, etc) where we create our own lessons so we can learn. There are other dimensions and schools to learn different lessons. One day science, religion and spiritualy will all merge to show this. Now it doesn't matter if you believe this or not, because in all of this you get free will or choice to decide what direction you wish to move in.

2. Computer, end program. Arch . . . tech support, tech support!

3. And based on the nightly news, it appears we're stuck in a beta.


----------



## dougfresh

4) Dougie Fresh is the man! Lololol


----------



## yosup

5) Zen Forever Forever Zen.


----------



## lapdog01

6) Bacon amd Sex are Man's closest realization of tru paradise

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

7) $5 Dollar Shake


----------



## dougfresh

8) quad-core Vibrant upgrade kit


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Lol! I believe one of us here has a prius... B or something


Not me. I got a Hundai Santa Fe and the better half has a Durango Citadel with the big Hemi....lol


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Not me. I got a Hundai Santa Fe and the better half has a Durango Citadel with the big Hemi....lol


 hehe, lappy is right, MP has a Prius. I rock a 2005 Civic LX with an Alpine


----------



## ddanc1984

Thought Woodster might appreciate this stuff. Maybe some of you other nerds will too...LOL

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/10/the-physics-of-the-red-bull-stratos-jump/

That dude was nucking futz but I guess if it weren't for guys like him, Yeager, Glenn, etc we wouldn't know what we know today.


----------



## samsgun357

Yo PE, what's up with the guy on the other side posting about the HB in the PA thread?? I have too much respect for j to start blasting this guy and clogging his thread but I'm watching him.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Continuing the discussion in the other thread... I'm stuck. When I boot the phone I'm now hit with the "Encryption Unsuccessful" error message. However, previous to even getting the EU error the *Eugene_2E_JK2_Froyo.tar* & *s1_odin_20100512.pit *screwed up download mode. Instead of the normal download mode image I'm instead presented with a "POWER RESET or UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE image... Even worse, my computer won't even detect my phone anymore. I give up... Maybe I'll continue trying tomorrow, if I have any time.


----------



## lapdog01

@357
lol I see you guys showed some restraint..jrongi handled it nicely...I know you were tempted to blaze him....
@d'fresh....Smoooooth

@N00B

Dont get frustrated my young zen bro. Between the BIG BRAINS in the lounge ( not me) SOMEONE will come through with a solution. Wood, yosup, d'fresh, CALLING ZEN NATION one of ours got da bug.


----------



## yosup

@N00B
What did you use to partition your external sd card?
Are you experiencing this current issue on the Eugene Froyo rom?

Btw ... what rom / kernel were you running when this all started?


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Yo PE, what's up with the guy on the other side posting about the HB in the PA thread?? I have too much respect for j to start blasting this guy and clogging his thread but I'm watching him.


Haha , I don't post too much lately. Slim is my shit, I get bombarded with roms that mostly don't crank up. But I'm there you guys! I recruited Yo, but he's mia


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Slim is my shit, I get bombarded with roms that mostly don't crank up. But I'm there you guys! I recruited Yo, but he's mia


LOLOLOL ... still recovering from a 48-hour flu that's now bloomed into a full-blown cold. Good times. I'll be back in the saddle soon, bro.

- yosup-clean-&-feeling-not-so-fresh


----------



## sugartibbs

@noob in need, had the same thing on my bricked second phone, thought it was a USB port issue, but wasn't, still have it in the drawer.Can get download, but the computer wont recognize it.Happened during odin, still get it out every now and then and try if im bored.

Yosup, ,didnt dodge a bullet..felt like shit today, and not much better since I got home, walkin pnuemonia.


----------



## dougfresh

I hope you feel better Yo!!! Drink Hot Tea with lots of Lemon Juice and most importantly, honey


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Yosup, ,didnt dodge a bullet..felt like shit today, and not much better since I got home, walkin pnuemonia.


Sorry to hear that, brother. We both need some deep healing sleep. Or, maybe an "exotic massage" from a Swedish buns-in-the-air hottie (named "Honey")? You know, the nice aroma's from the exotic oils and stuff ...







.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> LOLOLOL ... still recovering from a 48-hour flu that's now bloomed into a full-blown cold. Good times. I'll be back in the saddle soon, bro.
> 
> - yosup-clean-&-feeling-not-so-fresh


 Why are so dirty lololo,Pipo, check the DB


----------



## dougfresh

And keep yo gtalk on lol


----------



## dougfresh

NVM... Slim moved to GDocs


----------



## sugartibbs

I met a gin soaked bar room queen in Memphis, she tried to take me upstairs for a ride
She blew my nose and then she blew my mind...

The Giants found their footing...


----------



## samsgun357

@yosup, mucinex-d is the shiznit for congestion. It doesn't make you feel nyquil good but maybe make you feel better good. Mo betta gooda!


----------



## lapdog01

+1 Mucinex eradicates that Shite quick

The DUMBEST WOMAN IN THE WORLD


----------



## ddanc1984

samsgun357 said:


> @yosup, mucinex-d is the shiznit for congestion. It doesn't make you feel nyquil good but maybe make you feel better good. Mo betta gooda!


+1 for Mucinex. I keep trying to convince myself that mescal would be good to medicate with because it kills worms. Maybe some Jameson's would cool them germ bitches out. My favorite home remedy though is crunch two asprins (or get the already powdered stuff), two parts bourbon, two parts honey, one part fresh lemon juice, warmed in a microwave and consumed post haste. I don't know about how well it medicates but you sure do sleep a lot....lol


----------



## lapdog01

@ddanc.....I like that remedy

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

^^^Me too.

I use Goody's Extra Strength Headache Powder (which is sent from the gods) and swap out the bourbon for some B&B. Heat it up and sip it LIKE A BOSS.

In all seriousness, both myself and my wife suffer from Migranes and that Goody's stuff works like a charm (if we can catch it soon enough). It is a pretty old product, so it should be around many parts of the country. I highly suggest it for anyone.

@ Yosup I love the new avatar. "88 magnum. It shoots through schools"


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> ^^^Me too.
> 
> I use Goody's Extra Strength Headache Powder (which is sent from the gods) and swap out the bourbon for some B&B. Heat it up and sip it LIKE A BOSS.
> 
> In all seriousness, both myself and my wife suffer from Migranes and that Goody's stuff works like a charm (if we can catch it soon enough). It is a pretty old product, so it should be around many parts of the country. I highly suggest it for anyone.
> 
> @ Yosup I love the new avatar. "88 magnum. It shoots through schools"


Unfortunately I have to go old-school. Goody's has acetomenophen (Tylenol) in it and I can't take that. I have to use ibuprofen (Advil) or aspirin. I guess I could pop the Advil gelcaps and then chase it with the rest...lol


----------



## samsgun357

No doubt Goody's are the bomb diggity! Don't let anybody try to tell you BC powder is the same or just as good.....NO NO NO If it isn't Goody's its BC....Bull Crap!

@ddanc the gelcaps are kinda money!


----------



## amandadam

Totally off topic,I love this story,about Anonymous exposing a cyber bully.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/16/amanda-todd-bully-anonymous-suicide_n_1969792.html
http://pastebin.com/pc6mHA8W


----------



## shreddintyres

ddanc1984 said:


> +1 for Mucinex. I keep trying to convince myself that mescal would be good to medicate with because it kills worms.	Maybe some Jameson's would cool them germ bitches out. My favorite home remedy though is crunch two asprins (or get the already powdered stuff), two parts bourbon, two parts honey, one part fresh lemon juice, warmed in a microwave and consumed post haste. I don't know about how well it medicates but you sure do sleep a lot....lol


unless you have chest congestion i would caution against using mucinex. Guanfenisin and Dextromethorphan are not something you want to be loading up on when you don't need it. Id say take a 240mg sudafed plus your favorite antihistamine Benadryl works great if you don't mind the drowsiness that comes with it. Otherwise Fexofenadine 180 works great, if you are in a pinch you can double it but i wouldnt do it very often.

Mucinex is wonderful but dont get to reliant on it.

- Cheers


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Guanfenisin and Dextromethorphan are not something you want to be loading up on when you don't need it ...


Good points and respectively noted (thanks for the medical clinic, shredder. Lol). Ma Huang was my chest cold "drug" of choice (back in the day before the Meth heads got it on the FBI watch list). A great bronchodilator, but of course risky in large doses. Guaifenesin is mainly what I find OTC, and, yes, I am careful to take it only when I need it. Any expectorant gets my heart rate blazing, so it's not the most comfortable way to go through the day.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... @ Yosup I love the new avatar. "88 magnum. It shoots through schools"


Johnny Dangerously ... luv that movie.









*Johnny Dangerously*: The name's Dangerously. Johnny Dangerously.

*Roman Moroni*: Why you miserable cork-soaker!

*Ma Kelly*: I know what you can't say. You wanna get laid. You wanna hump your brains out. Vavoom, vavoom, vavoom!

*Roman Moroni*: You fargin sneaky bastage. I'm gonna take your dwork. I'm gonna nail it to the wall. I'm gonna crush your boils in a meat grinder. I'm gonna cut off your arms. I'm gonna shove 'em up your icehole. Dirty son-a-ma-batches. My own club!

*Roman Moroni*: Okey! You and the rest of your bastages can gamble, but don't try no fargin trick, otherwise you wind up with your bells in a sling.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Continuing the discussion in the other thread... I'm stuck. When I boot the phone I'm now hit with the "Encryption Unsuccessful" error message. However, previous to even getting the EU error the *Eugene_2E_JK2_Froyo.tar* & *s1_odin_20100512.pit *screwed up download mode. Instead of the normal download mode image I'm instead presented with a "POWER RESET or UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE image... Even worse, my computer won't even detect my phone anymore. I give up... Maybe I'll continue trying tomorrow, if I have any time.


N00B ... any progress on your Vibe?

I did a search for "Power Reset or Unknown Upload Mode," and most people say it's a bootloader issue. Also, several mention they still get to Download mode essentially doing the ole Froyo battery pull, hold down both volume buttons, plug in usb, and reinsert battery method.

Br1cK'd's variation (below) worked well for me on Froyo BL's.

http://forum.xda-dev...235&postcount=3


> *Br1cK'd*:
> ... I personally find easier, is from a powered off state or after battery pull, reinsert the battery, hold the entire volume rocker down with your left thumb while holding the phone upright and facing you, its a natural way to hold it, and then plug in the usb cable.
> 
> Pops right into dl mode. I used to follow those same steps you posted, with the battery as the last step, but found keeping the battery in and plugging in the usb cable last was a ton easier.


Found a few references to your issue in Merio90's Vibrant EU thread, but it's hard to discern which exact issue (and solution) is being addressed. This was the closest thing I could find, but it's odd that the Froyo DL Mode technique worked for him while he was on GB BL's - ie. I tried it on my GB BL's, and it didn't work at all.

http://forum.xda-dev...64&postcount=57


> *Viruss57*:
> ... I have the GB bootloaders so VOL+ and POWER are what normally put me into download mode. When I do that, I get a screen with small red text and *POWER REST OR UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE* in yellow lettering. I can get into download mode fine if I hold vol+/vol-, plug in the usb, and then put in the battery while holding vol+/vol-. I might try to go back to the regular bootloaders just to see if it's the GB bootloaders (from when I had Passion) messing things up.


IIRC, Alex9090 had many issues trying to Odin the JFD stock tar. The Eugene Froyo .tar eventually worked for her, but, oddly, she flashed it _without _an external sdcard in place (very bizarre, yes). Once you get DL Mode back up, I'm very curious whether your external sdcard was partitioned properly (ie. very common quirk during initial EU counter-measures). Just trying to think-out-loud here. You could try different partitioning tools like Gparted, MiniTool, or directly from recovery (ie. I used a subZero kernel to partition mine). In Merio90's thread, there's a small faction that touts a Paxxion Kiss kernel (and I'm assuming partitioning from there). Also, Merio90's OP includes the partitioning specs to consider.

Btw, do you have recovery access at all? If so, can you mount your external (or remove and do it via pc) and copy over some rom & kernel files? I wonder if flashing your way out of Froyo could help at all. Though, if this really is a BL issue, than it probably won't matter. Put your Betsy through the paces, and hopefully she'll finally luv ya back (long time this time).









Keep us posted on where you're at. Looking forward to getting you past the initial EU trauma - albeit, your case is admittedly on the extreme side, my friend.


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> N00B ... any progress on your Vibe?
> 
> I did a search for "Power Reset or Unknown Upload Mode," and most people say it's a bootloader issue. Also, several mention they still get to Download mode essentially doing the ole Froyo battery pull, hold down both volume buttons, plug in usb, and reinsert battery method.


It's weird to read about noob's problem and think about my own vibe and my recent troubles. Eventually I figured a way to get recovery to work every time, but it's still not right. Right after a clean Odin with Eugene's tar, I installed CM10, then I downloaded ROM Manager (paid). I installed it, downloaded the latest recovery and used the link in ROM Manager to get recovery back. Now I can get to recovery but not with the option on the shutdown menu. If I'm in recovery and try to reboot recovery, I get the the "Power Reset or Unknown Upload Mode". I'm thinking it's a JB issue for me because when I'm still on the Eugene tar, I can get into recovery with the buttons on boot-up. On JB, the buttons simply boot normally.

EDIT:
Finally, I fixed it. Odin to Eugene, GB Bootloader, Slimbean, fix efs folder, fix permissions, wipe, I'm back!


----------



## shreddintyres

yosup said:


> I take it we're all Mucinex fans then. Lol. Thanks for all the input. I did find some Mucinex, and it did wonders to induce a "productive" cough. I'm at least able to hack away all that phlegm, but I get nautious just thinking about it (zuuuukkeeee!!). My head is pounding from all the coughing tho. Like I said before ... good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good points and respectively noted (thanks for the medical clinic, shredder. Lol). Ma Huang was my chest cold "drug" of choice (back in the day before the Meth heads got it on the FBI watch list). A great bronchodilator, but of course risky in large doses. Guaifenesin is mainly what I find OTC, and, yes, I am careful to take it only when I need it. Any expectorant gets my heart rate blazing, so it's not the most comfortable way to go through the day.


Lol any time, I forgot to mention that if you have heart palpatations, elevated blood pressure, or arrythmias of any sort you should try and stay away from pseudophedrine (PSE) and dextrmethorphan (DM). the purpose of taking an antihistamine whien you have congestion of any kind is not to kelp release it but rather to help dry it out so you dont end up with a situation where you form a blockage in which infection can begin to fester.

Of course if y'all have any questions on just about anything medically related feel free to hit me up here or pm or on the sites in my sig and i can try and answer them as best i can, im still only a M1 so i have a ways to go but im always here to help

- Cheers.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hola Zen Nation

I appreciate all of your supportive words that I have been reading this morning through blurry eyes. I'm pretty much a basket case the last few days, I thought it would be easier by now, but it just seems to be getting harder.

Life sucks.


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> Hola Zen Nation
> 
> I appreciate all of your supportive words that I have been reading this morning through blurry eyes. I'm pretty much a basket case the last few days, I thought it would be easier by now, but it just seems to be getting harder.
> 
> Life sucks.


Hang in there B. Most of us have been down that path at one time or another. Look to the future, keep your eyes open and Ms. Right will find you. Don't rush it, because too soon makes new relationships short term. Good Luck my brother, focus on you and find your Zen.


----------



## drjjones426

B, one day at a time my friend. Its all you can do. Hope it gets better for ya.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

So I finally went ahead and rooted my S3 was wondering what rom all the fellow zenites would recommend? Jellybean preferably.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> So I finally went ahead and rooted my S3 was wondering what rom all the fellow zenites would recommend? Jellybean preferably.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Lappy suggests liquid rc3
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

B, I would suggest going to the hottest Bar/Club by yourself or with your friends and you'll will always meet interesting chicky chicky bam bams. It only takes a "Hi" to get the ball rolling


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> Lappy suggests liquid rc3
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Thanks lappy downloading now. Its up to RC5 would you recommend 3 over 5? Let the crack flashing begin

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Man, been mildy sick for 2days, pnuemonia for 2 days and the helly I never got my apps on has been updated 5 times..oh well something to do, now that I can think straight.


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> B, I would suggest going to the hottest Bar/Club by yourself or with your friends and you'll will always meet interesting chicky chicky bam bams. It only takes a "Hi" to get the ball rolling


In due time brother, in due time.


----------



## sugartibbs

I went the other way Bricke'd, stayed on the sidelines till I was ready...took me awhile , but I was married 5 years. And I got left with bills I had no idea about, so I was too busy working anyway.


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Thanks lappy downloading now. Its up to RC5 would you recommend 3 over 5? Let the crack flashing begin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Lappy can't type I AM running RC5...Maaybe u dont wanna listen to me...not too bright.









@Br1cK'd

Sorry bro. I and probably 90 % of the Zen brothas have been through it. I realize that doesn't always help, but know that it has not always been peaches and sunshine with me and my wife. Also every relationship ANY of us has been in has resulted in EPIC FAIL...except the one we are in now. So the good and bad news is....we gotta go through the valley to get to the prize. Trust me..this too shall pass. Push onward...


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> N00B ... any progress on your Vibe? ... *Also, several mention they still get to Download mode essentially doing the ole Froyo battery pull, hold down both volume buttons, plug in usb, and reinsert battery method. *... Keep us posted on where you're at. Looking forward to getting you past the initial EU trauma - albeit, your case is admittedly on the extreme side, my friend.


Thank-you yosup. Thank-you. Not only for your compassion towards me and my phone dilemma, or your very detailed/informational/helpful posts, but for that emboldened snippet of text I quoted above. For some reason, no other method worked, however that one did. Other methods either brought me to the "Power Reset or Unknown Upload Mode" screen or simply booted the phone. However, that method worked, and I was able to successively Odin back to stock. So thank-you yosup, and a big "thank-you" to all my Zen brothas here on Rootzwiki. You guys know who you are, and you guys are the *best*! You guys are all so willing to help, and that's what I love that about this community, and will always love about this community.

Okay so now that the mysterious download mode issue is resolved, I can move ahead in restoring the ol' Vibe. So first off, let me explain the current status of my device...
I have just flashed back to stock via the *s1_odin_20100512.pit *& the *T959UVJFD.tar*
After returning to stock attempting to boot presents me with a "Vibrant" screen for about 15 seconds, then it goes black for about 5 seconds, and then the process repeats. This cycle will not end unless the battery is pulled.
I have not yet partitioned my external sd card what-so-ever.
I have Froyo BL now.
... Now, although I could easily read/follow one of the many EU guides on the web, I'd rather take it slow, follow your advice, and not cause anymore damage than needed. Lol. So where should I go from here?


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> Lol any time, I forgot to mention that if you have heart palpatations, elevated blood pressure, or arrythmias of any sort you should try and stay away from pseudophedrine (PSE) and dextrmethorphan (DM). the purpose of taking an antihistamine whien you have congestion of any kind is not to kelp release it but rather to help dry it out so you dont end up with a situation where you form a blockage in which infection can begin to fester.
> 
> Of course if y'all have any questions on just about anything medically related feel free to hit me up here or pm or on the sites in my sig and i can try and answer them as best i can, im still only a M1 so i have a ways to go but im always here to help
> 
> - Cheers.


Soooo Doc, my practice of taking PSE and DM, drinking 6 cups of Blue mountain coffee, and then taking blood pressure meds is not wise??? gotta rethink my cold remedy.

@YOSUP....YOU SAVED NOOBS VIBE. U DA GUY

@drjjones.....let me know how liquid treats ya
@jaliscojorge.....did u flash on or stay stock rooted??


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my, with my drug "prescriptions " I may never take cold medicine again.On a Lighter note.. Hate the rebound effect, feel more stuffed than before.


----------



## sugartibbs

Noob are you encryption/ if so didnt know that, poor advice, but it helps me.. I never got that screen, so probly never knew.

oooh Rain delay over,


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... Okay so now that the mysterious download mode issue is resolved, I can move ahead in restoring the ol' Vibe. So first off, let me explain the current status of my device...
> I have just flashed back to stock via the *s1_odin_20100512.pit *& the *T959UVJFD.tar*
> After returning to stock attempting to boot presents me with a "Vibrant" screen for about 15 seconds, then it goes black for about 5 seconds, and then the process repeats. This cycle will not end unless the battery is pulled.
> I have not yet partitioned my external sd card what-so-ever.
> I have Froyo BL now.
> ... Now, although I could easily read/follow one of the many EU guides on the web, I'd rather take it slow, follow your advice, and not cause anymore damage than needed. Lol. So where should I go from here?


That stock JFD .tar shouldn't work without first partitioning an external sdcard - ie. to now (post-EU) use in place of your internal sd. The only Odin .tar package that'll boot without partitioning an ext sd is Eugene's Froyo, but you won't be able to do much with it (even tho it boots up) without an external sd properly prepared.

1. Read through Merio90's Vibrant EU OP to get a feel for the steps and the partition specs.

2. Prepare the external sdcard. Partition it with Gparted, MiniTool, or directly from recovery. It's gonna get wiped, so I'd backup whatever you need off it (unless it's a brand new card of course).

I'm a subZero whore (& always will be), so you already know my preference. If via recovery (assumes your ext sd is > 2GB): Advanced >> Partition SD Card >> Choose Data Partition Size (2GB) >> Swap Size (0M). Re. "Swap Size = 0M" ... if you get an error, just ignore it (per Merio90's OP). Then wait ... it could take more than 5 minutes to create the partition. Red flag is if it finishes suspiciously fast. If so, do it again.

3. Transfer files via UMS. Mount USB Storage from recovery (or use a card reader on your pc), and transfer your rom, kernel, and other files you'll need. Then Unmount USB Storage.

4. Do a full wipe and flash your target rom.

5. Edit vold.fstab ( /system/etc/vold.fstab ) - ie. swap sdcard / emmc. You can either download a root browser, use the ADB method (per Merio90's OP), or create a flashable .zip package (the Cheatman .zip I mentioned in your Screen Shots thread).



> *ICS:*
> # internal sdcard
> dev_mount *emmc */mnt/*emmc 1* /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0
> 
> # external sdcard
> dev_mount *sdcard */mnt/*sdcard auto* /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.2/mmc_host/mmc2
> 
> *JB:*
> # internal sdcard
> dev_mount *emmc */storage/sdcard*0 1* /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.2/mmc_host/mmc2
> 
> # external sdcard
> dev_mount *sdcard */storage/sdcard*1 auto* /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0


6. Reboot. Back in business.

--------

After you go through this first time process, I recommend making a flashable .zip of your root browser (for future flash sessions). It's the convenient way to go - ie. flash rom / kernel / gapps / others, flash root browser .zip, edit vold.fstab, & reboot. Done.


----------



## Woody

Lappy, are there any bugs with Liquid that you know of off hand? Screen flicker, any app not working well,.... I'll read the thread but the Frosty beotches ruined me. How about Android System? Is it over 20% of battery intake?


----------



## sugartibbs

hmmm, cant believe you have to put a new rom a new phone, cant the SGS3 keep up, was hoping after a hefty investment it would be at least a year before I turned down the lightsI plugged in the usb and spanked her.


----------



## Woody

Believe it or not I am running my own FrakenRom atm that is basically a tweaked out stock ROM. But you know how we are and i think the Liquid Team is top notch, as far as any dealings I have had with them. Seems like a cross between PA and AOKP, so that might be interesting.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lappy, are there any bugs with Liquid that you know of off hand? Screen flicker, any app not working well,.... I'll read the thread but the Frosty beotches ruined me. How about Android System? Is it over 20% of battery intake?










I really like liquid wood. It is AOKP tweaks on AOSP. I have experienced no flicker. The frosty rom flickered like crazy. There are minor tweaks like alarms wont work until you go to volume settings and move the slider then its all good. Same for recorded video volumes. Other than that it's smooth. Find your optimal modem and my batt life is with stock kernel and 2:45 screen on time
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Love it. And love that theme. Where did you get it? Are there any other colors? Will charge over night and flash on the bus in the morning on my way to work.

Edit::: Not that it matters anymore but we are on front page in the #1 slot again.


----------



## lapdog01

Theme is "cobalt inferno" freeeeeee on play store. all dustinb themes are pretty nice. I think he has 6 or 7 colors. Also I got wallet working on liquid also if you need it later on...happy flashing..also I used goo manager TWRP for all my flashing and it has yet to let me down.
.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

My point, either its not that great, or there are great devs, looks like great devs, ..but easier to have a google phone, though i hate it.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> My point, either its not that great, or there are great devs, looks like great devs, ..but easier to have a google phone, though i hate it.


I could ride susie stock, but I just am not a fan of touchwiz. Also the necessity to flash a vibe has created a need to now and again flash somethin. Plus I love to Bling my phone....she needs to look sweet as well. The S3 is a blazing device....I am a crackflasher...and I approve this post 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

I hate them too. I was on the fence for about 3 weeks between an SGS3 and GNex and almost pulled the trigger on the GNex. I mean $300 is a steal. But I just couldn't get over the lack of extSd. Was a deal breaker for me. My job is solitary so i need my media and i have a ton of it too.


----------



## sugartibbs

Lap, I wanna go, but I have 2 vibrants and wanna see how it turns out, look, almost upgraded 2 monthes ago, but when your peeps are doin buisness , its cool, like to see what gonna happen with this run... Brick'd will be back,, on his time.. MY phone works swell..thanks Brick'd from a loooong time ago.


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> Soooo Doc, my practice of taking PSE and DM, drinking 6 cups of Blue mountain coffee, and then taking blood pressure meds is not wise??? gotta rethink my cold remedy.


honestly as long as you arent snorting coke in the morning while riding a cheetah i think you will be fine









I start most my mornings off with atleast 1-2 cups of strong coffee/tea or a can of BAWLS.

But seriously as long as your bp is managed its not a big deal. I still think the best cold remedy is a glass of whisky or bourbon followed by a good work out

***Edit* (didnt feel like making another post)**

If yall are anything like me you have atleast 100+ apps installed on your phone, my question of those 100+ apps how many do you actually use? Im going through and getting rid of the ones i dont use trying to hunt down wake locks to improve battery life and so far have uninstalled well over 50 applications on my phone alone.


----------



## sugartibbs

man shreddintyres, its unicorns now, cheetahs ate us out of house and home, But we love our bolivian exports, I make a great cup a joe, and ive worked in kitchens my life..They just never knew why they were great workers.That said BP is life I double majored as a dietetic tech..Coffee, SOFTDRINKS, chocolate, watch your salt, and alcohol., in that order ,,in my opinion.. cut them down to off, its not that hard , I havent had a soft drink in a year and I was a MTN Dew junkee, and it was a problem. Sugar, caffiene, and who knows what else ..high fructose corn syryp?


----------



## dougfresh

@Shreddy, I only have about 10-15 apps on my phone lol! When I clear dalvik cache and reboot is usually says it's optimizing less than 85 apps. Facebook, Twitter, G+, Weather apps usually rob your juice because they poll often.G Maps is a killer also


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... But I just couldn't get over the lack of extSd. Was a deal breaker for me ...


No ext sd = ain't gonna get no luv from me (sittin' on the passenger side of my best friend's ride ... oops, off tangent; still feeling loopy).

That's such an Appl'ish thang to do. Never understood that. You think a "true" Android phone, and you associate endless possibilities. Oh, and btw, you're limited to internal memory only.

No soup for you!!!


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> No ext sd = ain't gonna get no luv from me (sittin' on the passenger side of my best friend's ride ... oops, off tangent; still feeling loopy).
> 
> That's such an Appl'ish thang to do. Never understood that. You think a "true" Android phone, and you associate endless possibilities. Oh, and btw, you're limited to internal memory only.
> 
> No soup for you!!!


thats what otg cables and stickmount are for  im not terribly hurt by the lack of sd cards on nexus devices. this new trend of non-removable batteries is more concerning to me. for both my Vibrant and my GNex i have a bare minimum of 2 spare batteries with me in case i need to be away from a charger for a while. and until they start putting 3k+ mAh batteries in these phones with non removable batteries im gonna have to stay away from them.

In other news damn that new HTC Butterfly J looks damn sexy especially in the black and red


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> B, I would suggest going to the hottest Bar/Club by yourself or with your friends and you'll will always meet interesting chicky chicky bam bams. It only takes a "Hi" to get the ball rolling


Also, don't rule out the frozen foods section at your local grocery store ... (bow chicky bow wow).


----------



## dougfresh

Dude that Steve Martin is a trip lol!! Hilarious


----------



## dougfresh

shreddintyres said:


> In other news damn that new HTC Butterfly J looks damn sexy especially in the black and red


 She's pretty sexy indeed : http://m.engadget.com/2012/10/17/htc-j-butterfly-htl21-440ppi/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## sugartibbs

I call you, Thats not In the Mood.. But its Glen Miller.. Im not that old..but damn they could play ..and back then you had to dance. to get a date


----------



## sugartibbs

yosup are you gonna tell our boy noob to bury it in the backyard? Didnt have the heart... went to the Mall on Craiglist when it happened to me.And is that the 25 goodbye from VERYCOOL ALLEN, love ya but were busy..

sorry, turned the ship to Hotel Corbin

Enter targer, Weps.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol!!! 25th!! That kid has been around the block and still amazes me how dumb he is hihi


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup you posted, to play that background music..you had to play an acoustic instrument perfefctly, I Defer but enter "in the mood" If you know how to google.its dance music in a different time. I dig it I have done mixes for awhile an the oldies move me,they were so hard to do,


----------



## Raykovitz

drjjones426 said:


> So I finally went ahead and rooted my S3 was wondering what rom all the fellow zenites would recommend? Jellybean preferably.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


If you liked the feel of stock... I suggest trying Frostys ICS rom, dosn't have the flicker problem of his JB rom but it's just as smooth and handles well in the corners.


----------



## sugartibbs

psssst, Rakovitz is here every body look like your busy..I gotta Get an SGS3


----------



## Raykovitz

Gonna be one HELLUVA game tonight !!! a ole fashion slug fest. Two of the best defences in the leauge matching up to do BATTLE. GO SEAHAWKS !!!! Sorry Nate dog but the Niners are gonna feel the pain.


----------



## Br1cK'd

The 'Niners are still sore and walkin funny from the demolition laid upon them last Sunday, so yeah, anything is possible.

Luv ya Naters. /nohomo

*GO BIG BLUE!!!*


----------



## lapdog01

I gotta say those Giants ALWAYS seem to play better when the stage gets bigger....49ers? Could they be overrated? Tonight will tell 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

so far this season has been wild, My teams are all over the place with the exception of my current hometown team. The cowboys are consistently bad, makes for a killing betting with my friends back here lol. I was beyond impressed with Denver's performance during teh second half this monday but cant help but be a bit miffed that all the credit is being given to peyton when it was really Denver's defense that won the game. Bengals always look so promising at the beginning of the season but after a few games they seem to have fallen back into the same old routine of being absolute trash.

The giants have to be one of the most promising looking teams in the league, Eli's command of the offense is a huge boost for them. Thus far SF has yet to really face any of the really tough teams. Tonight should be an interesting game.


----------



## lapdog01

BEARSSS

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

So I just got done flashing Liquid and boy oh boy Lappy. I like it a whole bunch. Been a long time since I was on AOSP but I'm still looking around in it for now. If I might ask, what kernel are you using and what are you clocked at?


----------



## dougfresh

Help! Last night I setup my lappy with 2 versions of Odin, stock tar, pit files, nexus drivers, Samsung Kies with its drivers, AIO including its drivers and I cannot get my pc to recognize my phone in download mode. tried two different cables also. With normal phone mode it recognizes it as a T959. Shizzle sucks because if I get into trouble, I gotta drive to my old pc in my peeps house 30 minutes away


----------



## lapdog01

Stock kernel Wood. Running at 1728... I knew it would be good to ya...you are now LIQUFIED

@dfresh
Just curious bro are you running 32-bit? are your laptop and PC compatible I need a different set a drivers for my 64 bit laptop just checkin
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

@PE, sorry to hear that buddy, it definitely sucks! Only thing I can recommend is keep trying, don't give up. Try different ports with different cables. Maybe a different version of Odin????
Why is that program so damn fickle???

Hope you get it going as you are the official tester of all things vibrant!


----------



## Woody

Lappy, how did you get that orange theme to take? It keeps saying it is corrupted. I applied the cobalt one just fine.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lappy, how did you get that orange theme to take? It keeps saying it is corrupted. I applied the cobalt one just fine.


Every now and then one of the themes says improperly compiled or corrupted. I uninstall the theme, dload again and reboot . Generally does the trick
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Hells ya, down with the yanks!! My tigers are in the world series!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Hells ya, down with the yanks!! My tigers are in the world series!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Congratz...hard for a chisox fan to give props


----------



## Woody

Ok I'll try that a few times. One last thing for now. How do I get the buttons to turn off a bit quicker? In stock it was something like .5, 1.5, 6 seconds, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Mostdef69

Guys i need your opinion. Im looking at 2 phone I like SGS3 or Note 2. What you guys suggest.


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfesh...Did you try remove the usb device in device manager and then reboot it. It should upload the usb driver itself


----------



## Mostdef69

*Watching NFL and College game right now. 2 good football games!*

*Go Gators!*


----------



## shreddintyres

Mostdef69 said:


> Guys i need your opinion. Im looking at 2 phone I like SGS3 or Note 2. What you guys suggest.


Note 2 trumps the s3 spec wise tho the dev community is gonna be severely hampered as team hacksung has said they will not support it or any other phones with an exynos chip. My biggest complain is that it is a 2 handed device for me which is not that huge of a deal but the ability to use my phone with only one hand can be very useful. I personally would go for an s3 over the note 2, usability wise it seems the better choice to me tho its hard to argue against a quad core behemoth with 2 gb ram etc etc.

both would be great phones. but bottom line i say s3

that or wait til the 29th rumor mill is a buzzing that there still may be more than just the lg nexus 4 that is going to be announced. (source:https://plus.google.com/113238550815846424978/posts/4V2Q9FFVzUf)


----------



## dougfresh

I have little time to reply now , yes Im running an old 32 bit XP...I only have installed 32 bit drivers.. I'm at work , so I'll try that suggestion Mosdef







thanks guys!!


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Ok I'll try that a few times. One last thing for now. How do I get the buttons to turn off a bit quicker? In stock it was something like .5, 1.5, 6 seconds, but I can't find it anywhere.


I don't even remember much about stock wood. I haven't seen that tweak..sorry

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Doug don't forget about my other thread here on Rootz with all those drivers and files. Might come in handy. If it comes down to it, I have Dan's old MB that B sent me. Internal is shot but USB is solid on it.

Lappy. Its cool. I just don't like the lights on so much. I'll figure something out.


----------



## sugartibbs

Cardinals and Tigers oh my, never over till its over but the Giants all look like Linsecume, confused ...


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks everyone. I've come to the realization that I need a new PC. Mines a Compac Presario 2004 lolololol. I figured the pc with all my 959 goodies is a old HP also but everything DLed worked golden. I'll add a pc to my long list hehe


----------



## sugartibbs

dont do it, theres 10,000 peeps that interface...; make your lappy your phone, its the trend...quit buying bicycycle pumps, they love it..


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Ok I'll try that a few times. One last thing for now. How do I get the buttons to turn off a bit quicker? In stock it was something like .5, 1.5, 6 seconds, but I can't find it anywhere.


Don't know if it was moved in Liquid, But on Frosty it's under settings, display, touch screen light duration....


----------



## Raykovitz

Gotta give it up to the Niners... That was a tough game.

ndwgs says waaaazzzzuuuupp !!!!! to the ZEN crew. Brother's on the road AGAIN.


----------



## Woody

Dang man. That guy travels like it is his J.O.B. (pun intended?







)

Ray, I highly suggest you try Liquid. It is really nice, smooth and fast, plus has ThemeChooser (Annex's Honeycomb theme works too) and Liquid Splash(aka Rom Control). I like it alot and am not sure why I never flashed it before. I liked Frosty too, but like I said before, too many sefl-entitled teenagers in that thread. The Liquid thread seems to be more chill and older people from what I can gather. Might be worth a shot. Anyways, I think you will like it. Lappy did me good with this one.


----------



## lapdog01

Glad that liquid pleases the modfather 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Dang man. That guy travels like it is his J.O.B. (pun intended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Ray, I highly suggest you try Liquid. It is really nice, smooth and fast, plus has ThemeChooser (Annex's Honeycomb theme works too) and Liquid Splash(aka Rom Control). I like it alot and am not sure why I never flashed it before. I liked Frosty too, but like I said before, too many sefl-entitled teenagers in that thread. The Liquid thread seems to be more chill and older people from what I can gather. Might be worth a shot. Anyways, I think you will like it. Lappy did me good with this one.


OK.. I"ll have to give Liquid a spin. Looks pretty nice from the sidelines.


----------



## Woody

I just applied this theme (white text version in post #2) to it and it looks pretty sweet now too. I have a flashable system-ui.zip that I can send you that has 4g/3g/H+ for the signal if you want it.


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> I just applied this theme (white text version in post #2) to it and it looks pretty sweet now too. I have a flashable system-ui.zip that I can send you that has 4g/3g/H+ for the signal if you want it.


That theme looks awesome.. currently downloading needed files.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I've got liquid downloaded and ready to install. Just not enough time to flash and set everything back up yet our iron out any kinks if I run into any. Hopefully tomorrow or even better tonight.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## dougfresh

PORT LIQUID TO 959 PLEASE LOL


----------



## Woody

Haha. It is only 95mb, so that means after installed and all the partitions are used, I have close to 1.5g of wasted space in /system.

I think Wood might get his hack on this weekend to claim that space back for storage. Just gotta read.

I think a port would be actually easy....if I knew how


----------



## dougfresh

I think I could if I had the Mojo. Too much is going on but you never know... I'm most active around 1 am to 5 am with Android


----------



## Raykovitz

WOW !!!! I'm liking liquid. This is blazin fast. The only con I have are : the dialer, contacts, motion and the jury's still out on the camera. Thanks Lappy & Woods


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> I think I could if I had the Mojo. Too much is going on but you never know... I'm most active around 1 am to 5 am with Android


Yeah buddy, 1am to 5am East Coast Time, I'm all over that shiznit. That's my thinking and drinking time!


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Yeah buddy, 1am to 5am East Coast Time, I'm all over that shiznit. That's my thinking and drinking time!


Si!! are ya ready


----------



## Woody

^^Haha. I came here to think about some things and drink some beers and I'm almost out of beers.

Ray - Dialer reminds me of earlier builds of ICS on the Vibe. I might try to pull a dialer out of Frosty and push it to see if it works better. Cant hurt to try I guess.
Themes from GS3 thread and themes from Android Themes section. Pretty much the same thing except every once in awhile you'll find one on a list that isn't on the other.

I just listened to 2 hours of Podcasts at work and started out at 100%. I am down to a whopping 95%. Impressive for my 2nd charge cycle.


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> ^^Haha. I came here to think about some things and drink some beers and I'm almost out of beers.
> 
> Ray - Dialer reminds me of earlier builds of ICS on the Vibe. I might try to pull a dialer out of Frosty and push it to see if it works better. Cant hurt to try I guess.
> Themes from GS3 thread and themes from Android Themes section. Pretty much the same thing except every once in awhile you'll find one on a list that isn't on the other.
> 
> I just listened to 2 hours of Podcasts at work and started out at 100%. I am down to a whopping 95%. Impressive for my 2nd charge cycle.


pretty sure dialer is TW and won't play nice with aosp..


----------



## Woody

Thanks man. I keep forgetting about that part.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> ^^Haha. I came here to think about some things and drink some beers and I'm almost out of beers.
> 
> Ray - Dialer reminds me of earlier builds of ICS on the Vibe. I might try to pull a dialer out of Frosty and push it to see if it works better. Cant hurt to try I guess.
> Themes from GS3 thread and themes from Android Themes section. Pretty much the same thing except every once in awhile you'll find one on a list that isn't on the other.
> 
> I just listened to 2 hours of Podcasts at work and started out at 100%. I am down to a whopping 95%. Impressive for my 2nd charge cycle.


Thanks for the link! Lots of themes. I'm currently using the touchOcolor theme with liquid RC5 and its pretty sic

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh, Put Slim on my backup and, dude it has come a long way..wish I had put it on my daily instead of waistin time, dont know why its so much faster now, probly my phone, before I felt like getting out and pushin..


----------



## yosup

It's amazing what a good night's sleep can do. First time in a while I was able to sleep for 5 hours straight without waking up (and without any meds). The sore throat is slowly dissipating, but so is that low bassy Lou Rawls voice I had going (gonna miss that actually). Hehe.

Lou Rawls - You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Gotta give it up to the Niners... That was a tough game ...


Fuh realz, bro. Tight defensive game. All I care is that the Seahawks beat the friggin Rams - ie. because I never hear the end of it from a buddy who's a die hard Hams fan. He's already sittin' high on his horse after that freak of a win with their special teams trickery (Pete Carroll, call that fricken TO, dude ... get up on this!!). And that damn 60 yd FG.

So, let us segue to the Eastern part of the state ...

@RayRay

This ain't your grandma's Pullman anymore. Lol. Paul Wulff or Bill Doba wouldn't have been so unfiltered. Maybe Mike Price - ie. when he wasn't too busy yelling "Roll Tide!!"









Mike Leach Unplugged



> Mike Leach has a way of getting to the point he wants to make, even if nobody asks.
> 
> Which is why he said this earlier today when asked about dropped passes in the red zone:
> 
> "All of a sudden our fragile little receivers are going to go into the end zone and get frightened so then all of a sudden they can't catch the ball. That's crazy," Leach said. "They just need to learn to be tougher. Fortunately for them you didn't ask me if you think our receivers are tough, because if you had asked me they certainly wouldn't have gotten the answer they'd like to hear."
> 
> So, are they tough, or &#8230; ?
> 
> "Hell no, they're not tough."
> ...
> 
> "How do you drop four balls? Because if your hands weren't in the way they would have hit you in the face."


----------



## yosup

You're a successful Microsoft VP. Your wife throws you a birthday bash. She forks up $25k so Too Short can provide the entertainment. The husband gets on stage to rap with his musical "hero." Someone happens to record the event (surprise), and you end up on TMZ. Ain't life grand in the internet age?

http://www.tmz.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-exec-2-bitches-too-short-birthday-video/


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> The sore throat is slowly dissipating, but so is that low bassy Lou Rawls voice I had going (gonna miss that actually). Hehe.


I am currently rockin both the sore throat and the Lou Rawls voice for the third straight day.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> I am currently rockin both the sore throat and the Lou Rawls voice for the third straight day.


Sorry to hear that, brother. Hope you start feeling better. If not, take advantage of that bassy voice ... you know, during all the "sexy" time ... well, that probably ain't happening cuz u is sick. So, nm.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... I've come to the realization that I need a new PC. Mines a Compac Presario 2004 lolololol ...


Mine's even older than that, but all'z I need it for is to surf the web. At one point I thought I'd do more video editing and gaming, but that never happened ... hence no major reason to upgrade. If I do upgrade, maybe I'll join B & Shredder and cook up something basic from source - ie. just so Tibbs can have something on his Black-Ops github.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... the oldies move me,they were so hard to do


Lol. I can respect a man who can move to the groove.

Btw, is this you dancing with the Asian chica?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Fresh, Put Slim on my backup and, dude it has come a long way..wish I had put it on my daily instead of waistin time, dont know why its so much faster now, probly my phone, before I felt like getting out and pushin..


I flash AOKP, CM10, HB, & PA ... but I always come running back to Slim, baby.

Running Slim on my phone always makes me feel like saying, "*Ahhh, suki suki now!*"

Groove Me - King Floyd


----------



## dougfresh

Sooo.. your Precompac could get into odin Frank? pbr sent me some drivers but it's the same nexus d


----------



## yosup

Yo. Yeah, Odin detects the phone on this ancient rig. I've been through so many drivers though, I'll need to take a minute to think which friggn driver I've got loaded right now. And, I returned that $15 T-Mobile "Universal" Data Cable (after flashing GB BL's, lol) ... and went to Walmart and picked up a $10 Onn Micro USB Cable (to flash a Semaphore .tar when recovery went ghost). Still rockin' the $10 cable, and still good to go. I know, I'm a cheap bastard (when spending kwon on myself).


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Sooo.. your Precompac could get into odin Frank? pbr sent me some drivers but it's the same nexus d


These drivers are a little older, but it's what I've got on my PC right now. At one point I had so many different drivers installed, so I uninstalled everything I could think of associated with Android & Samsung. Went back to square one installing, testing, uninstalling, & rebooting ... and stopped at whatever worked.

11/29/11 : SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones v1.4.8.0.exe
http://drivers.softp...iver-1480.shtml

Looks like there are newer versions though:
http://drivers.softp...OBILES/Samsung/

:::EDIT:::

Maybe try these instead / as well ...

09/25/12 : SAMSUNG USB Driver For Mobile Phones v1.5.6.0
09/25/12 : SAMSUNG USB Driver For Mobile Phones v1.5.9.0
10/15/12 : SAMSUNG USB Driver For Mobile Phones v1.5.15.0


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> Yo. Yeah, Odin detects the phone on this ancient rig. I've been through so many drivers though, I'll need to take a minute to think which friggn driver I've got loaded right now. And, I returned that $15 T-Mobile "Universal" Data Cable (after flashing GB BL's, lol) ... and went to Walmart and picked up a $10 Onn Micro USB Cable (to flash a Semaphore .tar when recovery went ghost). Still rockin' the $10 cable, and still good to go. I know, I'm a cheap bastard (when spending kwon on myself).


Lol, the gas probably cost the $5 you got back on the cable but I'd probably do the samething. I get older, wiser and cheaper! Used spend $50+ for jeans....zippy chance that's happening these days unless they're bogo. The one thing I don't chinse on is kicks and booze!


----------



## sugartibbs

Truth,got my PC is as trim as my phone, it had that blank console stare sometimes..

Gunny Sgt. 50.00 jeans,.. can I buy you a drink,.. (kidding)


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Lol, the gas probably cost the $5 you got back on the cable but I'd probably do the samething. I get older, wiser and cheaper! Used spend $50+ for jeans....zippy chance that's happening these days unless they're bogo. The one thing I don't chinse on is kicks and booze!


S'actly!!! Kicks & booze ... spare no expense.

Btw, T-Mobile was in the same shopping area as Walmart. I frequent that area often, so maybe it cost me $0.50 (instead of $5) ... lol. Oh well, more money for the Bourbon fund.


----------



## sugartibbs

T-Mobile Wally World has some tidy offers...looking at my list checkin it twice...


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> Truth,got my PC is as trim as my phone, it had that blank console stare sometimes..
> 
> Gunny Sgt. 50.00 jeans,.. can I buy you a drink,.. (kidding)


$50/^^^ but seriously if you want to buy me a drink I'll pm you my address and you can send me a bottle of Jonny Walker(Texas ranger) and a bottle of Mr. Belvedere!
You da man tibbs!

@the entertainer aka the beat box trainer aka PE(#1) aka Dfresh
Did you get your vibrator fixed?lol
J has PA 2.23 @ the DL links but hasn't announced on the thread. I flashed it but wouldn't boot, stuck on animation. I did the batt pull etc and no go. Of course I *didn't* do a backup, tried to flash 2.20 again...negative..still no booty. So I did a full wipe down and format system and tried 2.23 again...VICTORY!
I have no idea why it wouldn't boot without the full wipe but I was running devil 1.7.5 vc kernel. 
PA 2.23-360 with Semaphore 2.4.0sv is running smooth now!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

My vibrant is fine lol its the pc that doesn't like me lol. I'll download those files later from Yo' and see wuz up


----------



## jaliscojorge

Finally took the plunge last night and flashed liquid in my sgs3  loving it so far. Had a brain fart/noob moment today when pushing the updated framework apk. I figured I I'd rename the original to.bak. instantly booted to liquid boot screen and stuck there as I realized the mistake I had just committed. And I figured oh well I'll just reflash the rom. But in my moment of blood sinking to my feet I kept forgetting to press the home button to get into recovery hahaha! Eventually got my marbles back together and all is good now. Haven't had much time to mess with themes and all the settings due to replacing my 15+ year old garage motor. See you guys have to get back to work

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh, liking Slim, but semaphore has got to get VD color, I like the look Devil 1.5.2 has, Hurtz has a way to push it, but what a hassle when your flashing every other day.


----------



## dougfresh

Sug, Devil's has a 175 kernel now


----------



## sugartibbs

Face to palms, playin catch up with everything..

Its a dog eat dog world,, and I seem to have Bacon trousers on..


----------



## yosup

Man ... a flashing nightmare today. Ended up having to Odin. Made it back to JB, but I'm having IMEI / Baseband issues. Can't remember if Eddiechecker was the one who kept losing IMEI when going back to stock. Tried GBBOOT, Eugene JK2, & FishmanMod .tar's so far.

On Slim, there's no APN, Baseband, or IMEI info. On CM10, I'm greeted with the "Your device IMEI is invalid" message. The IMEI listed is the CM10 generic IMEI used to probably trip this warning.

Do I need to restock again and save the EFS folder? Then restore the folder after the next rom flash?


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Its a dog eat dog world,, and I seem to have Bacon trousers on..


^^^Truth.

Jorge goes balls out and skips 2 incremental ICS updates straight to 4.1.2. Balls that clank my friend. Just so you know I have 29hours w/5hours of screen time and this is only my 2nd charge cycle.

@All. I just talked to B. He is doing better but still bumpy road ahead. Just takes time. Send your thoughts his way. Weekends are usually the hardest.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup I usually flash the last Zen to recover Imei, had that prob and still get the Iemi is invalid message. Have the backup folder on SD/..... Eugene/ update.zip/Bootloaders/Zen/CM10, dont know why Imei is an issue, but it is.

Zen will bootloop, pop batt and reflash..

sorry your probly sayin F%&^* you Tibbs, I already know all this sh*&...


----------



## yosup

I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## yosup

Tibbs ... what Odin kernel .tar's do you use after re-stocking? My EU phone doesn't seem to jive with the Overstock .tar or the Stock+Froyo+VLF.tar either - ie. I flash and nothing changes (no Linda voice).

The stock JFD, GBBOOT, and Eugene tar's give errors mounting the ext sd, so I can't transfer over an update.zip. FishmanMod Odin .tar hangs on the Bali splash. Never got it to boot. Lol, this is not good times, bro.


----------



## sugartibbs

I dont, you need an old Kernel with cwm.. Bali 2.2 would work, Use it on froyo, and you should be O.K. but thats a EU phone and I have no experience with those.


----------



## yosup

My issue is I need an Odin kernel .tar to update recovery after restocking. The ones I've tried haven't flashed correctly, so what I'm doing now is simply jumping to a Semaphore JB .tar. Lol. It's an ugly brute force thing I've got going to make it back to JB. Gonna flash a modem to see if IMEI comes back.


----------



## sugartibbs

I cant believe 1.8.5 didnt overwrite, mp's kernels wood loop, but establish cwm. Then reflash.

I have Winzip if you need a .tar made


----------



## yosup

Bro, do you recall which CWM version is loaded with ICZ 1.8.5?


----------



## sugartibbs

Gimme a minute , ill reflash it on my backup,


----------



## sugartibbs

v5.5.0.4 Deficient touch recovery

I used cm7 many times when I had glitches going to ICS.


----------



## yosup

Thanks, sugardaddy. I was trying to skip over ICS and CWM5 (an EU theory floating around), but maybe CM7 may be requisite on my next Odin go round .. which is looking like it's coming around the bend again. Haha ... ain't flashing fun???? Crack Flashing, that is.


----------



## sugartibbs

Only if its Carrie Underwoods crack...


----------



## lapdog01

Zen activity galore...Yosup is clawing his way back to a working Vibe, sugartibbs to the rescue, d'fresh in support. woodrube getting phenomenal liquid battery, jaliscojorge flashing away. I spent the day with Son number 2...17th birthday boyz day out. About to eat some big A#@ Steaks..as you were


----------



## sugartibbs

Hell lap, were on life support, and your having a big Ribeye, enjoy Birthday 17....18 its a little different...you can still say "hell No" at 17.


----------



## sugartibbs

YO if you have the IMEI folder on computer, I believe you can use SDK command prompts to push it, reflashing never worked for me.


----------



## yosup

Even re-stocking doesn't restore it? Haven't run into this issue before, and 2 little letters (E+U) got me running every which way but loose.


----------



## sugartibbs

Well theres eugenes 373 Froyo that does not brick, dont know if you have used it, but its a rewrite utility program, you flash it and it gives you an error message, pull battery, download and odin J2

I know, I know, but you have a ghost


----------



## lapdog01

Im withya in spirit
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

are you in the same place?


----------



## eddychecker

Yosup, That's the problem I had too. I think it was from trying to jump to Semaphore and Slimbean without doing the cm7, cm10 trick. I finally got there by Odin with eugene, GB bootloaders, CM10, helly, Slim. I'm on Paranoid now and it's crazy how much I like it. JB battery life is crazy cool too. I'm getting 30 hours after a hard days use. I'm going out of town on Monday and I'm not gonna bring a charger!!! PS: my kids love the latest Halloween theme too. Creepy.....


----------



## sugartibbs

whisky tango foxtrot
Whiskey tango foxtrot
Where are you at yosup actual


----------



## yosup

@EddyVedderChecker
Lol. Thanks for the PM, bro. Actually, Slim has been my go-to JB rom ever since DF turned me onto it. I can't ever say 'no' to a <80 MB rom download. Hehe. My phone is one of those afflicted EU phones, and the Devil and stock CM10 kernels never boot (only right back to recovery). Semaphore is all I can rock in the JB world for now. And since stratosk gave his official wurd he ain't down with VC, I'm still enjoying it (but just don't have the lapdoggie-dog-bling-effect goin on ... and, damn, I miss that shiznizzleizzzledizzles!!). I flash CM10, HB, and PA ... all with a Semaphore flash chaser to make sure I can boot it. Each has unique things (esp. PA), but Slim's 182 dpi out-of-the-box and Multi_DPI_Play_Store make it uber easy for a guy who can't stand anything larger than 190 dpi to enjoy. No more changing back to 240 dpi just to check for Market updates. I see the draw of PA (and the various UI schemes), but I'm good with Slim. Plus ... it's rather "slim" in size, which is a great great plus in my book.

As for the IMEI quirk ... going back to Eugene JK2 then CM7 to JB did the trick to keep it intact. Thanks for the tips, bro.

@TibbsMan
Dude, seriously, you've saved my (in)sanity today. Thanks for the tidbits to help me get my bearings again. i was spinning round in circles and jumping too many rungs to get to back to the Schweddy JB Buttuh Promisedland. Searching and reading through the brown-side threads, and remembering the stuff I forgot from way back who knows when.

Your CM7 tip did the trick and smoothed out the process. I was jumping the gun a bit, but the steady path was the key. Gave Eugene's JK2 .tar another shot. IMEI, APN, Baseband ... never strayed from Eugene - update.zip - CM7 - GB BL - SZ #167 - SB 2.7.0 10/12. Backing up efs (and my vold.fstab files) along the way.

I swear I got my $10's worth out of this Walmart data cable today. Probably Odin'd to stock at least 10x throughout the day trying out different combinations to get around all the nasty error msgs and external sdcard lockout (mounting USB Storage rarely worked until MP's SZ kernel saves the day to partition the sdcard ... then it's all magically delicious).

Funny how Odin'ing is a nice little trip down memory lane, and makes you appreciate how far our Vibes have progressed. The path was bumpy though. Both stock JFD and GBBOOT .tar's never made it past the BL splash (but I think your Eugene373 That Never Bricks suggestion cures that somehow). Eugene kept throwing all kinds of errors, but it turned out to be manageable via brute force. FishmanMod Odin .tar never made it past the Bali splash (and I gave it a good 15 minutes just in case the VLF lagfix was happening just with no sexy Linda voice). Lol. All along the way (all the combo's), mouting USB via UMS was a nightmare and rarely worked (until after re-partitioning the ext sd via a subZero kernel). Plus the only Odin kernel .tar's that actually updated were at the JB level (ie. Overstock and supercurio's Stock+Froyo+VLF .tar's never unleashed sexy Linda voice). Just a ton of quirks.

Ever since I started going this Odin hell (since this mng actually), I was running into pretty much all the things N00B_IN_N33D posted recently in his Close Encounters of the EU Kind experience. Since I had to go through it, I figured I might as well try to clear a clean path we both can go back and retrace if necessary (as well for anyone else here who may -God forbid- get bitten by EU's forbidden fruit. Just say no, peoples.).

@All
Definitely appreciate that we can all reach out here, and somewhere a Zen brother is there to lend a hand.


----------



## lapdog01

Just back from witnessing the total destruction of a 22 ounce porterhouse. Complete carnage, (thats m'boy). And I find that yosup is back from the journey from hell, courtesy of the breadcrumbs left by sugartibbs. Zen brothas lookin out for each other...Beeeeyyyooooootifull


----------



## sugartibbs

Roger that, my brother , thats why were community,I dont know alot code, or Java speak, but I ve been online awhile, and Ive been in the weeds probly more than anybody. Odied back about a month ago...and went holy sh%$. how soon we forget long nights.


----------



## Woody

Very nice gentlemen. Tight knit group we have here. I for one, and I know I am not alone in this, value the friendships we have built here. Not one of us have met in person (me and Lappy missed by a few hours one time), but we are always there for each other. Whether it be tech/phone speak, family ups/downs or just a plain old Wednesday, someone is always around to help one another. I know it is a very "chick" type post but who cares.


----------



## sugartibbs

Just dont start buying 50.00 skinny jeans and were good, sh*% wood this EU bug is... well you already know..Way over my pay scale, but serious,, the old threads work.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy, which version of wallet did you flash? I've got pretty much all versions downloaded but see a few people having trouble with the newest version. I'll probably get wallet installed tomorrow. 
Then to find a decent working dsp manager ,

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

Jorge I used the 1.5-R79 mod. Worked like money
Change notification colors: liquidsplasher>interface>display>notification light
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks lappy, I was just going to post I had found the settings when I saw your post. I have to really go through all the settings before I keep asking for something that's already in the rom. Lol

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Thanks lappy, I was just going to post I had found the settings when I saw your post. I have to really go through all the settings before I keep asking for something that's already in the rom. Lol
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


No worries mang... did you see Wood's battery life he posted on the brownside in the liquid thread? UNREAL
@Wood...ARE YOU%$+&#KIDDING ME?? I was gonna post my 23 hour, 4 hour screen on time , but when I saw your post I packed up my screenshot and went home. Verry nice
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

yosup did
it load right, been foooled before, thought i had it, then FCS, fingers crossed
sorry 3b movie night
and i love the fake monsters..LMAO. and they scared me at one time..
STAR WARS..Hey kid ancient weapons and hokey religions are no match for a blaster in a fight. signed Han Solo


----------



## yosup

Kool & The Gang, mang. Slim is purring real purdy like on my Vibrator. Lol.

Normalcy has returned, and I can sleep better tonight. Btw, you feeling better? Still down with the system of a down? Am I making any sense?

So ... the untold part of my Odin trauma tonight ... is, well, let me just say when B doesn't have his coffee in the morning, he gets a bit cranky. Now, when I start seeing new rom's I haven't downloaded and flashed yet ... and proceed to fuel a flash frenzy before I have any coffee in the morning. Well, I just get stupid. Stupid is as stupid does when stupid starts cranking through a "full wipe" and gets a bit confused with which capactive buttons correspond to which series of kernels for which particular function. ( um, run-on sentence, anyone? )

As the famous story goes, in my mind, I was thinking "format system." However, by the time I looked down at the screen, I saw that dreaded 6-letter word: SDCARD!!!! Format freaking sdcard!!!!! Noooooooooooooooooo .... too late. Just spank me with a pair of $50 jeans already.









Side note: One of the main reasons I really appreciated the "intelligent design" that went into MP's work. You scroll through the Mounts & Storage section of a subZero kernel, and "format /system" is no where even close to "format /sdcard." That's my go to kernel, mos-def. However, I just honestly get stupid when using a non-subZero kernel. Just stupid. Hehehe.

The only upside (aside from the guidance of my Zen brothers here) was my EU paranoia sets in so deep sometimes, I'm a bit obsessive about backing up my sheit. I had just backed up my sdcard the night before, so it don't hurt as bad as what could've been. Live & learn. Foxtrot Alpha. Over.


----------



## sugartibbs

roger, Yosup actual, 
Pm you on the a>m.


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Just back from witnessing the total destruction of a 22 ounce porterhouse. Complete carnage, (thats m'boy). And I find that yosup is back from the journey from hell, courtesy of the breadcrumbs left by sugartibbs. Zen brothas lookin out for each other...Beeeeyyyooooootifull


I used to work at Smith and Wollensky Steakhouse.. Porterhouse's there where 48 oz and 88oz for two...Employee meals everyday was beef and sometimes and overcooked steak was USDA Prime fair game.Dry-aged minimum 28 days...$45 was thr cheapest slab of beefy goodness no sides $12 for fries lol


----------



## sugartibbs

dead serious for the a.m., on my backup got the unable to whatever encryption., didnt touch any thing pulled battery and mini sd, isnt that what your supposed to do? dead now. tomorrow do you just odin? Ill wait ,too late but maybe if I can get a changelog on it, its just my backup, but fuck...it was just sitting on the couch!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Did you get EU bug Sug??


----------



## dougfresh

On good civic duty, I turned Jay from Mediafire to androtranfer.com for his wonderful PA roms. We PMed Six and got shizzle done.


----------



## sugartibbs

not yet but highly suspicous, no way I could wait odined and looks ok.but im going to leave it alone, scared me, looked on the floor 5 minutes for the sd/ card. and i had put it on the computer table. Encryption inturrupted is not a good thing, why? pulled battery, mini sd/ and odined, looks ok, can mount sd/.. but it asked me to, why? when that would have been diseaster, no way I was gonna check ok,. I think its a android phone virus, why didb it ask me to check ok? seen enough on the brown side to pull battery. odin

I think its a clever virus, if you check, ok, your fucked, if you get out your fine..


----------



## dougfresh

If you boot up and are on JB you're straight


----------



## dougfresh

B-Unit has to say....B's done or he' ll continue Zen.I'm tryed of waiting.


----------



## sugartibbs

thought about that, flashed Zen 1.8.5 without wiping to get mp's cwm ver. for yo, didnt touch it after that, its ICS for whatever reason.never had it before now

Fresh its a virus you have to check ok for it to happen


----------



## dougfresh

B...Bb....Bb....Unit


----------



## dougfresh

What's you're issue Shug Night


----------



## sugartibbs

hey looks like I got over, no issues, or tissues
Whats your knowledge on this, can i insert(love that word) micro sd/ and continue or / hide in the fetal position..


----------



## dougfresh

I'm naughty 272 nightly http://db.tt/DvwqhwWN shit I wAnt ya too try


----------



## dougfresh

GFX graphics is the Primary


----------



## sugartibbs

oh.. what big teeth..and slow cloud ..you have grandma, said suggs


----------



## sugartibbs

Seriously, I think its a unintentional ICS virus that needs to be activated. thats the second time, but i always pop battery when in doubt.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> thought about that, flashed Zen 1.8.5 without wiping to get mp's cwm ver. for yo, didnt touch it after that, its ICS for whatever reason.never had it before now ...


It just happened when you flashed ICZ 1.8.5? Was that phone running JB before that? I'm wondering whether it was JB or ICS that did the most recent wiping.

That EU screen is pretty distinctive. If it was asking you to press a button, it may have been it. But, you're also right that some have walked away unscathed doing the battery pull. Some still get the Han Solo Blaster up the yahoo even tho they no-touchy touchy.

Do you remember seeing a dimmed screen at all (mine was a dimmed Enkyo boot animation before it showed up)? Did it randomly reboot (yet skip any BL or Kernel splashes)?

If you can mount the internal sd, you're good. If MP were around, he'd mention something about wiping /data too much maybe. But, sometimes you just gotta wipe. Dingleberries are like scrubs ... they get no luv from me. ( lol, that song is still in my head )


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I'm naughty 272 nightly http://db.tt/DvwqhwWN shit I wAnt ya too try


You rock it yet? We just wanna know how well it handles your special red apk.


----------



## dougfresh

Yes I announce Bricks


----------



## dougfresh

Yo, I haven't so funny. I need to....Blasting now


----------



## yosup

Any Patron left over? PBR ... and a bucket of chicken wings. Sheit, I'll take a $48 steak (but really curious about these $12 fries). Did they also sell MostDef's favorite $5 Milkshake?


----------



## dougfresh

$68 bucks plus $17 dollar tip and Taxi..... Ciggs and a 4 pack of brews... lol There goes a bizzle


----------



## yosup

4 pack? The Taxi driver sneak away with the other 2 beers?


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Fresh, liking Slim, but semaphore has got to get VD color, I like the look Devil 1.5.2 has, Hurtz has a way to push it, but what a hassle when your flashing every other day.


Dude, stratosk dissing VC is killing me .... esp. since Semaphore is the only JB kernel that works on my Bacon Trousers phone.

How do you push a Devil kernel? Hurtz .... (oh, boy, I feel a John Cougar Mellencamp song coming on .... "Come on and make it aaaaaaa...").

Sema ain't got no luv for Charlie .... cuz "Charlie don't SURF!!"


----------



## dougfresh

natural ices yuck!!" 5.9 alch % hehe


----------



## dougfresh

Why is he dissing you guys??? Best Kern Out There. By a mile


----------



## yosup

It's a great kernel, no doubt. He just finally came clean he has no intention to add Voodoo Color to his kernels. I miss the "pop" and the rich dark colors. Hell, man, like I said, I ain't compainin' cuz it's the only game in town for my one-legged Betsy.


----------



## dougfresh

Helly doesn't come close bra. Less is more sometimes. Linaro is badass.MP needs to revive the SZ JB Kern.


----------



## yosup

Were you on the 10/19 HB build?


----------



## dougfresh

10/18 now due to Wi-Fi go to his website a hit "parent folder" till you hit what you want


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I used to work at Smith and Wollensky Steakhouse.. Porterhouse's there where 48 oz and 88oz for two...Employee meals everyday was beef and sometimes and overcooked steak was USDA Prime fair game.Dry-aged minimum 28 days...$45 was thr cheapest slab of beefy goodness no sides $12 for fries lol


mmmm nice fare at S&W. As a rite of passage my boyz get the choice of restaurants for steak. #2 Son chose http://www.chicagochophouse.com/ Which worked for me. They dry age 28-75 days. He was amazed at how well you get treated at the upscale places, and the hottie server made the evening extra special as she lightly flirted with him. ( I think he was hoping for the birthday miracle, but not to be) I also transfered enough ducketts to his bank visa so that he could pay the bill. He seemed to walk a little taller when we left than on arrival. The best part was remembering when I was his age and went to a steak house with my Uncle. He was my stand-in-Dad, as the real Father was a deadbeat. That night was memorable, so i seek to pass it along. Son #1 called him and they compared notes. Pretty cool that he remembers his night 12 years ago. 
Maybe when he's 18 I'll take him to Vegas ( but you can't post about it, cuz what happens in Vegas....)

@Sugarking......Glad you dodged the bullet
@yosup...... Welcome back to normalcy
@d'fresh what should I blaze on to my Vibe today??? This PA seems to be laaaagiiiiiing

Party On Zen Peeeeeppples


----------



## dougfresh

Blast that 272 lappy! Tell me what ya think!


----------



## ddanc1984

Man its tough after being outta da Zen thread for a week..lotta catchin up. Lol Life just gets in the way sometimes. Workin for The Man..then workin for the other Man...other personal schit, momma being down for a week. Takes some time to get back on track.

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## Br1cK'd

ddanc1984 said:


> Man its tough after being outta da Zen thread for a week..lotta catchin up. Lol Life just gets in the way sometimes. Workin for The Man..then workin for the other Man...other personal schit, momma being down for a week. Takes some time to get back on track.
> 
> Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


Heck, jsut one night, and you've got two or three pages to go through.

To follow up on Woody's post about talking to me yesterday. I am seeing the light Zen Crew. This last week was real bad, but I'm waking up the last couple of days and the sun is a bit brighter, and I'm starting to feel normal-ish again. Life goes on, and I don't want to get left behind, lol.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Man its tough after being outta da Zen thread for a week..lotta catchin up. Lol Life just gets in the way sometimes. Workin for The Man..then workin for the other Man...other personal schit, momma being down for a week. Takes some time to get back on track.
> 
> Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


Life ebbs and flows, but time doesnt vary. Take care of biz and family. We're here

@Br1cK'd
Glad too see you coming out of the valley B.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmmm The Palmer House in the Chicago Hilton can burn a nice steak, spent a night at Brennans in the Quarter when I was in school, tough call, of course Brennans is better known for their sautee.


----------



## Woody

Every time me and the wife are in Chicago we always go to the Chop House and then go to the Red Head Piano Bar just down the street. Great times.


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrow, we cant let it go to game 7 in their house, done every superstitious hinky thing I can think of, up to the baseball gods now,

Is Carpenter back?


----------



## lapdog01

@d'fresh
The slim is money...runnin glitch free all day

Sent from a slimmed Vibe( susie on a diet)


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> I'm naughty 272 nightly http://db.tt/DvwqhwWN shit I wAnt ya too try


Yo dougie this link is no bueno. Can you hook a new-zen bro up?

You want something with some kick, drink Schlitz malt liquor, me and the blue bull have a long relationship, has always been good to me. Unfortunately no restaurants serve it so when I'm out and about I like bud light platinum!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I'm watching Avengers with the boys but I checked my At-Bat app and it's Carpenter v Vogelsong. Good match up. Bungals on Sunday night football.


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Yo dougie this link is no bueno. Can you hook a new-zen bro up?
> 
> You want something with some kick, drink Schlitz malt liquor, me and the blue bull have a long relationship, has always been good to me. Unfortunately no restaurants serve it so when I'm out and about I like bud light platinum!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


 Just tried it and it's good! Give us a minute and a new one is coming out of the oven broski. I asks perms from PRB to see if I can. I know Zen Crew knows how to test roms, so I will post if I have perms


----------



## dougfresh

I believe Shilz Malt liquor gets me angryyyyyyy hihi.


----------



## dougfresh

++Deleted ++

GFX graphics, expandable homescreen, performance settings are tweaked, etc


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> http://db.tt/bF7PxbQ5 2.7.4 SB I'm removing the link in 24 hours
> 
> GFX graphics, expendable homescreen, performance settings are tweaked, etc


 Flashin 2 morrow at work


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Just tried it and it's good! Give us a minute and a new one is coming out of the oven broski. I asks perms from PRB to see if I can. I know Zen Crew knows how to test roms, so I will post if I have perms


Idk, it kept saying page not available blah blah blah. Thanks for the new link. 
My theory is that its not the alcohol that makes you angry but the people you are with when you drink. Maybe that's why I keep punching my girlfriend in the face when I'm drinking......
***I'm just kidding...I do not condone hitting women or violence at all for that matter.
But if I'm drinking tequila, Sally you better watch out cuz I'm going upside that head.
I do not freebase cocaine





Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Rofl lolol good shit!


----------



## sugartibbs

Jose cuervo, is a friend of mine...
how I love a sit down with a little slice of lime
Then stagger on the dacefloor till I start a fight..
yadda yadda


----------



## dougfresh

Tequila sometimes makes the best of us fight like Silva style


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, but while I was ill, saw alot of old westerns on THIS T.V. They drank bourbon like it was ice tea, I was like shit, how did anybody get shot, and why isnt every bar girl preggs, LMAO

Seriously heres your pickup line.."Lets go upstairs" ..OK


----------



## jaliscojorge

I see everyone likes to get their drink on. Unfortunately I can't join in on the beverage preferences because I've never been drunk. In fact I've never finished a single beer ever. And I can count on one hand and still have some fingers left as to how many times I've actually drank a beer. And as far as organic or manufactured fun/illegal substances, never even tried them. Not saying that anybody that does participate in the above mentioned activities is doing anything wrong in my book just a personal preference of mine. Can't even give any accurate reason for it besides just choosing to stay 100 percent sober. 

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## dougfresh

jaliscojorge said:


> I see everyone likes to get their drink on. Unfortunately I can't join in on the beverage preferences because I've never been drunk. In fact I've never finished a single beer ever. And I can count on one hand and still have some fingers left as to how many times I've actually drank a beer. And as far as organic or manufactured fun/illegal substances, never even tried them. Not saying that anybody that does participate in the above mentioned activities is doing anything wrong in my book just a personal preference of mine. Can't even give any accurate reason for it besides just choosing to stay 100 percent sober.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


 I appreciate your honestly, sometimes us blue-collar peeps gotta unwind with marijuana (I dont lol) or another depressant like alcohol. Crypts is like once in two months for me.


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry for the look behind the glass, I worked construction, and restaurants..when in Rome...party on Wayne..


----------



## dougfresh

Grytsky or Newton lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Im partial to the works of Stolichnya


----------



## lapdog01

Thats excellent Jorge. Means you have more brain cells than most. I have a self-imposed 2 brew limit for the past 8 years. I love the taste of a good brew, but my obligations leave no room for the raging drunk thing anymore.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Yes I believe that Sugar has "Wet-Brain"


----------



## ddanc1984

I still like the vino, brews and some occasional Jamesons or a good sippin tequila but just dont have the desire to tie them on anymore. At my age the recovery is a biatch! Although a couple of years ago I taught a couple of whippersnappers (nephews) they couldn't hang with the big dogs...but it was painful the next day...lol

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## dougfresh

Dance how old are ya brother


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Dance how old are ya brother


I wonder who's the elder statesman in this lounge...gonna say hmmmm Me

Sidenote posted some goodies in the homescreen thread for ya fresh
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Sugartibbs very interesting 2/10/64


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Sugartibbs 2/10/64


Lappy 3/3/61


----------



## dougfresh

Darn I forgot who's the elder statesman here...Lappy are you the one


----------



## dougfresh

6/19/1975


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah, but can he wear 50.00 jeans in public?

Oh dougie, your grounded young man


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> yeah, but can he wear 50.00 jeans in public?


Not skinny jeans....6'4 235 need some rooooom
Fresh still has breast milk on his lips
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Good Lord, help us are we gonna start comparing Bro sizes?


----------



## drjjones426

Damn I feel young again! 3-12-1985

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Good Lord, help us are we gonna start comparing Bro sizes?


Better shut it down
Man drj...I got two kids older than you...








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Guys don't hate but I have a couple of jeans that cost over$100 lolol. Armani Exchange and Joseph Abboud lol ...Even super nice Levi's are $75 samollians.. 10 years ago Levi's where 45 bucks


----------



## sugartibbs

Think Im gonna edge the backup from Eugenes 2.2, man if I see that encryption inturrupted, not sure where to go from there, have sd/nothing evident but when you start, there you are..really suprised me. this was after a flash, thought it was cool.


----------



## dougfresh

Been on 274 for a while and I'm impressed. I've had a WiFi bug on SB but it seemed to vanish


----------



## sugartibbs

Ill give it a walk, but if I get the EU.. Ill load and skeet shoot it. After a drink and A roll in the game room" at The Longbranch Saloon. Sugar actual out.


----------



## dougfresh

Dude seems like EU is ICS... bypass it all together and go cm7 to JB for kicks I have aokp 39 linaro build from MP still and JB rocks circles around ICS...I love MPs build also


----------



## sugartibbs

Agreed, but why now..MP thought it had to do with phone wipes and possibly CPU overclock, lets be honest they didntdesign these phones for over 2 years, but mines pretty fresh, Its ICS but what?


----------



## samsgun357

@drjjones, you are young lol
4/30/1978 but feel like it should be 1958, act like its 1988.

@Dfresh, thanks for the lookout on the $50+ jeans (no skinny jeans)!
We only think we can fight like Silva when we are drunk, end up like Bonnar

6'2" 250 and skinny jeans definitely don't mix

@lappy, give it up for the big & tall!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Butter and BaaaaaCooooonnnn bra . I've blasted 1000's of roms from 2.2.1 to 4.1.2 I've had the same setup and never changed... Same odin, stock, overstock blah blah blah and I have never Encrypted my phone under Security Settings.. I have a gut feeling that that is where the EU bug comes from... Security Settings


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry gunny, made more of it than it was, Ive just never gone there cause id probly ruin first thing,


----------



## dougfresh

Skinny jeans makes my ballz bigger and my azz chicks more voluminous lolol


----------



## Raykovitz

Now I don't feel soooo...Bad 8/25/69


----------



## Raykovitz

When I see some kid wearin skinny jeans I wanna give them a wedgie with that thong their probably wearin.....hehehe


----------



## drjjones426

I always thought it was the younger gen that liked to meas with phones and technology turns out its the opposite.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Raykovitz said:


> Now I don't feel soooo...Bad 8/25/69


 Why you're a fine wine that gets better with age... I feel like a 2007 Caymus Cab Special Selection hihi. Age is nuttin' but a number. I'm still young nutty and I love it


----------



## ddanc1984

Not by much Lappy...lol 11/13/1961

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Better shut it down
> Man drj...I got two kids older than you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


So do I...lol

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## dougfresh

Ray and Lappy and Dance.... Do you eat you fiber allotment once or twice daily lolol JK much love


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Ray and Lappy and Dance.... Do you eat you fiber allotment once or twice daily lolol JK much love


I do sometimes but I've never had an issue. I'm regular as an atomic clock and if I suck down some jalapenos as forceful as an atomic bomb...or so it feels...lol. Come on ice cream! Woo hoo!

Sorry...that was way TMI...lol

Sent from my rooted stock SGH-T999 using Tapatalk2


----------



## dougfresh

OT lol Dance on page Uno posted this awesome post: 
Members
310 POSTS
482 REP
Posted 11 April 2012 - 04:22 PM
I don't waste my time with deodorant, I just put a strip of BACON under each arm. Doesn't stop you from perspiring but at least you smell good!


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> Sorry gunny, made more of it than it was, Ive just never gone there cause id probly ruin first thing,


No offense taking, I think its hilarious. Levi Strauss is probably rolling over in his grave knowing people pay that much for a pair of jeans. Pants he created for cowboys and ranch hands. Jeans these days are half the quality and 50x the price. 
Like Kanye West said 
I spend a hundred bucks on this
Just to be like n**** you ain't up on this

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Skinny jeans makes my ballz bigger and my azz chicks more voluminous lolol


lololololol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Ray and Lappy and Dance.... Do you eat you fiber allotment once or twice daily lolol JK much love


No need brah, I'm lactose intolerent. Just drink a cup o milk and im like a goose lol. TMI
My old a&% stays very active. Plus the peeps in my fam usually go 80+ so I got that goin for me, which is nice. I wonder if I will be flashin B's Roms on my 12 core millenium Galaxy XXXV when I'm 80???


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well I'm right around the middle
2/4/77

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## eddychecker

I'm toward the front of the group 19641210 but by no means old. Yesterday my son and I went dirt biking and he was the one wanting to take breaks and rest for a while.

You guys crack me up.

Speaking of freebasing cocaine,







did you see they stripped Lance of his 7 tour wins? Everyone of those bastards were doping, he was just the one winning, so the chose him to make an example of. On top of that, I've heard he's a dick despite his charity. Maybe if he was nicer, they'd have left him alone.

PS: Jorge, it's great to live a life sober, just don't judge me for loving a smooth dark delicious Guinness.

PPS: Thanks dougie, downloaded slim and maybe I won't lose IMEI this time.


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Well I'm right around the middle
> 2/4/77
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


you can be dougfresh's slightly older brother. Give him some advice against skinny jeans









That's what Im talkin about eddy....Aging but active, That's how you stay young. Neither of my sons have ever beaten me in hoops, and they never will. ( when they get too close I'll fake injury)









Almost forgot . Better go to work


----------



## Woody

Wood = 7/8/73 (but Wood's wife is 8 years younger so there is my elixer)

We could be like the kids form My Three Sons. "Mike" the eldest, "Robbie" the middle son, and "Chip" the youngest

Edit:: Ndwgs, not sure if you are using Apex or not but here is a Niners' theme for it.


----------



## samsgun357

This is a post from the other side, I know somebody just went through this. What was the fix?

"For some reason my phone doesn't go in download mode with vol down Nd power when I press vol up and power it goes in to some unknown upload mode or power reset option

The phone boots and all its no bricked or anything just didn't boot In download mode"


----------



## Woody

It was N00B. Here is where it starts. And Here is where it ends (about 3-4 pages in between posts)


----------



## sugartibbs

Lohse v Cain, on the road, my Lions at Chicago, could be a rough night.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ eddy, like I said I don't judge anyone. Everyone has the right to pick their ways . 
And as far as skinny jeans, hell nnooooo! My wife handed me some along with a pile of other pants I was going to try out without me realizing it. As soon as I started to put them on I noticed something wasn't right even though the size said it was. The moment I managed to get them on I felt like my nuts were going to pop :-D. They came back off faster then they did on. 
And I try to stay active as much as time permits. I mainly play soccer but I'm into almost every non stop action sport. Don't really like playing baseball unless I was up at bat the whole time. Can't stand waiting while I'm in a game. It's either on the bench or non stop for me . It does piss me off to see young kids around the age of 16 to 20 be slower and less motivated than me. Makes me wonder why they even do sports?

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks Wood, I was looking for the post, kept thinking it was yosup that posted the issue not the fix.

BTW, my gf is 11yrs younger than me, definitely the elixir!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Skinny jeans makes my ballz bigger and my azz chicks more voluminous lolol


We called skinny jeans "cheap hotel pants"....no ballroom.


----------



## Woody

^^^^ Bawahahahaha

FYI, I put everyone that posted yesterday and today's birthdays in the OP as a reference. It is always nice to have someone wish you a happy b-day when you weren't expecting it. Also, if anyone doesn't want theirs in a centralized location, ie OP (but rather buried in the thread) just let me know and I will delete it. We are all fiends but we are all also not the only ones that visit this thread. Privacy issues, maybe.

Still need B, MP, N00B (you guys will freak when you find out how young old he is), X, Yosup, Shredd, Ndwgs, Amandadam, LazyB, Big Dog, Mostdef....


----------



## sugartibbs

I always thought NOOB was a stuffed animal, Ted-like.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> I always thought NOOB was a stuffed animal, Ted-like.


Lolollol
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

5/23/78


----------



## Woody

Looks like Amazon is having a fire sale on Micro SD cards
Here is the link Amazon
But just in case (work Firewall blah, blah, blah), here is the OP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

sugartibbs said:


> Looks like Amazon is having a fire sale on Micro SD cards
> Here is the link Amazon
> But just in case (work Firewall blah, blah, blah), here is the OP


Oh and just to put it out there, Costco is having a sale on micro SD cards as well. A *SanDisk Ultra 32 GB microSDHC Class 10 *costs only $23.99. Although for some reason it doesn't appear on their website.


----------



## sugartibbs

Noob, we need to get you laid, ..well the way your going tomorrow.

Kardashian or Lohan or other, alot depends on this, not Jeapordy , but close.


----------



## sugartibbs

Great to see you brick"d .,,however I was listening to Stairway To Heaven, while you were having hmm depend issues.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thx Sug, I'm still kickin'!

Now, I may only be 34 in years, but I'm 64 in wisdom, and 24 in the sack.

Get Some!


----------



## sugartibbs

Come back playa of the year?

I lose the avatar tonight , mmm There is superstition..writing on the wall.. when you believe in things you dont understand....mmmm


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> 5/23/78


Still in your prime B 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

sugartibbs said:


> Lohse v Cain, on the road, my Lions at Chicago, could be a rough night.


Haha I to am a pain enduring lions fan whole short life. Live only about 5 mins outside of Detroit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Weird?? no, Steve Owens, Billy Simms, Barry Sanders, Us okies root for our own,..we saw them on the way up, we just cant support a pro team.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Noob, we need to get you laid, ..well the way your going tomorrow.
> 
> Kardashian or Lohan or other, alot depends on this, not Jeapordy , but close.


HOW OLD IS N00B? 14? 16? N00B Spill It


----------



## drjjones426

My zen homies rockin s3 with liquid have you tried using the watchespn app? It makes my phone reboot every time I start the app. Just curious

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

9/10/72 ... still very young at heart. Plus, I like to consider myself a "low mileage" 4-Oh-Back-Ache (as I know df would immediately chime in)!!









Btw, I noticed Woodz made a reference (in the Zen Lounge OP) to my EU comment in N00B's Home screenshot thread, so I did a major overhaul to it. For anyone who (unfortunately) runs into any Encryption Unsuccessful madness (or suddenly can't mount mmcblk0 / internal sdcard), hopefully it saves some hair-pulling and wall-smashing and get you back up & running. I included all the weird error messages and actions taken accordingly. This method finally preserved IMEI, APN, & Baseband, so I didn't bother going back and testing other Odin routes. Lol ... ymmv.

Edited post found here.

( based on knowledge gratefully imparted by sugartibbs, eddychecker, Alex9090, Br1cK'd, Merio90's Vibrant EU thread, and my own run-ins with the EU outlaw )


----------



## sugartibbs

he posted 1/31/09, he may be a stuffed bear, thats 4 yrs old on the outside


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> My zen homies rockin s3 with liquid have you tried using the watchespn app? It makes my phone reboot every time I start the app. Just curious
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


working great for me...BEARSSSS

@sugartibbs....09? I thought that was a joke


----------



## dougfresh

FrankieFresh √ the DB


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> FrankieFresh √ the DB


Just did ... I'm on it!!


----------



## yosup

@lapdog
Dig the new avatar, bruh. Is that from Get Shorty?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> @lapdog
> Dig the new avatar, bruh. Is that from Get Shorty?


From " Be Cool" the sequel to shorty


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Think Im gonna edge the backup from Eugenes 2.2, man if I see that encryption inturrupted, not sure where to go from there, have sd/nothing evident but when you start, there you are..really suprised me. this was after a flash, thought it was cool.


Man I feel bad for asking about ICZ 1.8.5's recovery version. What's the status on that phone, bro? You restock it? Get it back to the promised land? What's the 411?


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> From " Be Cool" the sequel to shorty ...


Lol ... I'm out of "Likes," so I'll hit ya up in another 24.


----------



## samsgun357

OK my zen brotha nation, I was installing Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot windows 7 on my laptop. I selected to free up around 100gb. Its showing as free space on the top but in the breakdown the space shows as unusable and I can't access it to setup partitions . Any ideas please

Edit: I made a newb mistake...my hard drive already had four primary partitions so when I freed the space it made it unusable. I have to change the partitions around to fix....oh boy!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

This about sums it up !!!

I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career.
I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed.
You know, as a career,
I don't want to do that.


----------



## Woody

Went wading in the waters on the brownside in the Vibe section. Appreciate what you guys are doing in the Gen and Q&A sections. Seems to be that there are quite a few new users coming aboard lately.


----------



## LazyB

Woodrube said:


> Still need B, MP, N00B (you guys will freak when you find out how young old he is), X, Yosup, Shredd, Ndwgs, Amandadam, LazyB, Big Dog, Mostdef....


4/21/81

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Woodrube said:


> Went wading in the waters on the brownside in the Vibe section. Appreciate what you guys are doing in the Gen and Q&A sections. Seems to be that there are quite a few new users coming aboard lately.


There has been quite an influx of noobs and newbs. Just wish they dip their toes in before they dive in the deep end.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

No sh!t man. That one went balls deep and just said screw it and jumped right in. I could tell by his post that he hadn't read hardly anything at all. Only thing he had going for him was his Linux box. So presumably he knows some code.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

N00B_IN_N33D (ME) said:


> @sugartibbs....09? I thought that was a joke


I'm a four year old teddy bear, what's so hard to believe about that? To prove it, I'll attach some photos...

*Photo #1*- Photo of me taken in the mirror w/my working Vibrant. _***Yes, I got my Vibrant working again! Thanks a million guys for all your support/help!!!***_

*Photo #2*- Photo of my rear tag. Read the "Reg. No"... You'll see it clearly says "01/30/09".

[hide='Photos']

















[/hide]


----------



## drjjones426

Pretty sure noob just mooned everyone!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

I've got a question that may, when answered, answer some other questions. When you, you know who you are, lost IMEI for whatever reason, were you plugged into a computer during a reboot? Simple question, right? I had ALL of my trouble, I think, because I had my Vibe plugged into a computer. Yesterday I lost IMEI again. I was plugged into a computer during a reboot. Then I unplugged it because I was at 100% and rebooted. IMEI was back. Could it be that simple? I want to experiment, but moine is my daily driver and I need it too much. Thoughts?


----------



## lapdog01

@N00B
How do you get your vibe into download mode with no fingers

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> @N00B
> How do you get your vibe into download mode with no fingers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Harsh language....LOL


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> @N00B
> How do you get your vibe into download mode with no fingers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Really? You had to question me about the fingers? I'm actually rather sensitive about that... However, even without fingers, I do indeed have a method to get into download mode. I simply use one of these...


... It's not a fun process. Lol.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> ... When you, you know who you are, lost IMEI for whatever reason, were you plugged into a computer during a reboot? ...


Can't say for certain ... but possibly.
More likely ... probably.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Appreciate what you guys are doing in the Gen and Q&A sections ...


It's mainly the Gunny & Toast show (with an occasional cameo from xrider or tibbs). But seriously SamsGunnery's got his 357's blazing all over the place. There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## sugartibbs

Theres less and less to help with, the guides are all there. Its like groundhog day.

And I only do Cameos with Gin soaked barroom queens.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Theres less and less to help with, the guides are all there. Its like groundhog day.
> 
> And I only do Cameos with Gin soaked barroom queens.


Hahahaha ... Groundhog Day = so true. Hilarious.









If there's Porno For Pyros, is there Cameos for Gin-soaked Camel-wuh??


----------



## amandadam

lapdog01 said:


> Lappy 3/3/61


Shite mofo,how does 9/22/49 sound.That's right,I just never grew up.Typical weed smoking musician.
Here's a vid from a 1991 rehearsal,I'm the mug on the right.We covered beatles to tull to marvin gaye and tons of motown and funk.




Ah the memories,formed in 1985 and broke up in 2010.
Yosup,we covered Groove Me - King Floyd(Otis influenced or what),along with Mel and Tim - Back Field in Motion [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0AU5Mckb3Q and a ton of other good stuff.like that.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh NOOB why?, I was getting wood looking at your most"delicate Area" till I saw the Chinese Label, and laundering advice, thanks bro

Guess its the internet racy"Toys are Us " tonight.


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> Shite mofo,how does 9/22/49 sound.That's right,I just never grew up.Typical weed smoking musician.
> Here's a vid from a 1991 rehearsal,I'm the mug on the right.We covered beatles to tull to marvin gaye and tons of motown and funk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the memories,formed in 1985 and broke up in 2010.
> Yosup,we covered Groove Me - King Floyd(Otis influenced or what),along with Mel and Tim - Back Field in Motion [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0AU5Mckb3Q and a ton of other good stuff.like that.


Good stuff  anytime you mention Marvin, The Beatles and Tull in the same paragraph Its a given that you guys partied well
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

OP is updated with everyone B-days so far.

Still need MP, N00B, X, Shredd, Ndwgs, Big Dog, Mostdef....Anyone else(?)


----------



## dougfresh

Ah Yes! It feels good to be cheap!! Just switched over to TMO $30 Unlimited text and 4g data and 100 minutes... Just don't call me please lol


----------



## samsgun357

Woodrube said:


> OP is updated with everyone B-days so far.
> 
> Still need MP, N00B, X, Shredd, Ndwgs, Big Dog, Mostdef....Anyone else(?)


4/30/78

@yosup, you are cracking me up bro!
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Hey woody aka the mod-father, I don't know if the commission is going to open up the books anytime soon but I would like to propose "a friend of mine" for admission. Toast6977 is a good earner lol.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I swore I put you in the OP. Anyways, you're there now.

I like Toast and always have. I was trying to get you, him and Imilleson to take over the HellyBean thread when TF tweaked out.

I have no issues with him coming over to this extremely well hidden, public forum. Just make sure he knows Rule #1: Leave the drama on the Brown-Side.

Edit: Liquid Users. Do you guys know how to turn the in-call ear volume down? I have it all the way to the bottom and it is still pretty loud. I searched the thread with keywords, sound, volume, phone and of course got the phonebook sized results but no answers. Do you guys notice that (if not then, you probably will now-sorry about that)? Is there some hidden button that I am missing in Splasher? It is to the point that I have to put it slightly off ear or muffle it with my lobe <---He said Lobe. Not a deal breaker by any means, just wondering.

I also have a Beiber-sized headache, so that may contribute to my woes this afternoon too.


----------



## shreddintyres

Woodrube said:


> ^^^^ Bawahahahaha
> 
> FYI, I put everyone that posted yesterday and today's birthdays in the OP as a reference. It is always nice to have someone wish you a happy b-day when you weren't expecting it. Also, if anyone doesn't want theirs in a centralized location, ie OP (but rather buried in the thread) just let me know and I will delete it. We are all fiends but we are all also not the only ones that visit this thread. Privacy issues, maybe.
> 
> Still need B, MP, N00B (you guys will freak when you find out how young old he is), X, Yosup, Shredd, Ndwgs, Amandadam, LazyB, Big Dog, Mostdef....


05/15/1989 for me. good idea bro


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> OP is updated with everyone B-days so far.
> 
> Still need MP, N00B, X, Shredd, Ndwgs, Big Dog, Mostdef....Anyone else(?)


Alright. First things first, sorry to bust your bubble sugartibbs, but I am not actually a Teddy Bear... or any form of stuffed animal for that matter. Although I really was born on January 30th, the year was not 2009. If you guys really want to know... I was born in the year... *1997*. Making my birthday 01/30/*1997*...


----------



## samsgun357

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

@ woodrube 
My incall volume was extremely loud also I lowered it to almost 0, then I rebooted my phone and the lower volume seem to stick hope that this helps out

WOW
my wifes parakeets are older than N00B 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

That's the very same look that was on Taylor Swifts face, when she saw me get out of the shower !!


----------



## drjjones426

Hey s3 users on the brown side theres note II port i flashed that has been pretty cool. Definetly worth checking out

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Haha. I see from your sig that you haven't changed your build.prop yet. Still says I747.

Did you flash the full version or the lite?. I had to mod that thread on the ATT side for some flame issues yesterday and today and a bunch of people were having problems with the full version and none on the lite. Just wondering if the same on TMo side.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Haha. I see from your sig that you haven't changed your build.prop yet. Still says I747.
> 
> Did you flash the full version or the lite?. I had to mod that thread on the ATT side for some flame issues yesterday and today and a bunch of people were having problems with the full version and none on the lite. Just wondering if the same on TMo side.


Lol im using the full. I havent flashed the 1.2 quick fix yet tho. I havent had any issues yet nor did i see any when i read the damn 22 pages the thread had at the time.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Alright zen-nation, my boy toast6977 aka "toaster" has got the OK from the mod-father to join this "thing of ours". He is aware of the zen-omerta, so welcome him as you have me.
Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

My boy JV, aka Justin Verlander, bout to throw a no hitter tonight!! Eat em up tigers, eat em up!!!!

Edit: Damn!!!!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Toaster, Welcome to the Jungle..we love fun and games

You do great stuff over there,Though the questions sound old to us, they are fresh to them.

Good lord Brad Pitt, dont ever do that poetic sell out again,


----------



## toast6977

Greeting friends.

I come in peace. These parts have been spoken highly of to me. I must proceed to have a look around. Beautiful scenery!


----------



## lapdog01

toast6977 said:


> Greeting friends.
> 
> I come in peace. These parts have been spoken highly of to me. I must proceed to have a look around. Beautiful scenery!


Welcome toaster. This is a beautiful free for all with a bunch of excellent respectful peeps. This is where you post among friends, so relax and have some bacon and a frosty beverage










@drj....Got a bit of a quandry. White Sox fan, American League guy, I should want the Tigers to win right? Part of me does, and yet..you beat my boyz down so the evil half wants the Tigers to get smoked. But you are a Zen-brother, so i should ride with you, but I dislike Prince Fielder, but I like Cabrera. I don't like the city of Detroit, but I have some friends there. They laughed at me when we collapsed, but they wouldn't answer the phone in '05. Hmmmm..
Okay, Let's see it go 7 games, and THEN i will make a pick









Nevermind, they are lighting Verlander's A%$ up


----------



## yosup

toast6977 said:


> ... These parts have been spoken highly of to me ...


And your reputation precedes you with all the Whack-A-N00B-Mole tag-teaming you do with SammyBigGuns over in the alternate universe.

Good to have you here.


----------



## yosup

What's the "Like" daily limit in these parts? Ran out again. Lol.

( I don't "like" this ... )


----------



## jaliscojorge

Welcome aboard toast6977, I hope you enjoy your stay here. Any specific reason for the numbers on your name? Birthday perhaps? 

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## yosup

amandadam said:


> Good stuff  anytime you mention Marvin, The Beatles and Tull in the same paragraph Its a given that you guys partied well


Tru-dat, homie.


----------



## sugartibbs

Lap I love baseball for this reason, the Tigers should be beating the Sh*&t out of those softie San Fran dudes, But their not, Its destiny sometimes.

And not next dancer, welcome Destiny


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> What's the "Like" daily limit in these parts? Ran out again. Lol.
> 
> ( I don't "like" this ... )


i ran out yesterday, but I signed out and signed in again and VOILA !! mo likes







Or it could be just becuz of my BIG GUN









@dougfresh

Used the Vibe all day runnin the SLIM and had a coupla SOD, frozen screens and what not. did some voltage changes on the plus side, increased the min cpu etc and rewiped caches.... you know the whole shebang. Still kinda ugly, but only yesterday she ran so SMOOOOOOOOthly. Any trouble on your end??

@sugartibbs

That is the beauty and the tragedy that is baseball sugar, you GOTTA love it cuz the best team doesnt ALWAYS win


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> i ran out yesterday, but I signed out and signed in again and VOILA !! mo likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be just becuz of my BIG GUN


Shizers ... no nookie for me (just tried your wax on / wax off technique).


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Shizers ... no nookie for me (just tried your wax on / wax off technique).


More wrist.,.,... on the mouse


----------



## toast6977

The 6977 is from way back in when I was 15 or so. Derived from a childish lude joke. Pretty much used it for different things since I discovered the internet lol.


----------



## sugartibbs

I think he was workin the mouse, in the house

Toast we called em gorilla bicuits, Rohr 714


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, youd be proud, could see the hair peeking under my cap, Im high and tight, love short hair and a close shave.

Kung Fu Panda... En Fuego


----------



## samsgun357

OK with the what is 69...77 talk it made me think of a joke.

What is a 6.9?
That's a 69 interrupted by a period.

Eeeww that's nasty!
(In my Cleveland voice)

Hoorah sug!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... @yosup, you are cracking me up bro! ...


Hehehehe.









On one of those rainy days, you should take a read through the _entire_ thread. Tons of hilarious unmentionables peppered all throughout. From the onset of all the bacon insanity ... to wharfwreath's bacon log recipe ... to xrider's smiley-face paper plate loin cloth ... to dougfresh's numerously posted favorite pic of xrider's main squeeze ... and the hits keep on comin' (too many to mention). Iz good sheit, as they say.

This is absolutely a one-of-a-kind thread. You get it all (even if you don't want it ... you iz gettin' it).


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> More wrist.,.,... on the mouse


Need more cow bell.


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> OK with the what is 69...77 talk it made me think of a joke.
> 
> What is a 6.9?
> That's a 69 interrupted by a period.
> 
> Eeeww that's nasty!
> (In my Cleveland voice)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


That will jack up an evening fo sho .








Wood make sure you explain toasters joke to N00B








Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> That's the very same look that was on Taylor Swifts face, when she saw me get out of the shower !!


LOL!!

Watching Taylor Swift wag her hips from side to side ... Dirty Ole Bastard syndrome in full effect.
( I need a shower.







)






Luv this song. Joe Elliott's still got it. Amazing.


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> Need more cow bell.


I'm downloading and installing the ROM Kitchen (sick of all the drama over there, so ima gonna make us some ROMs-ZipWizard style), so I'll be back in a few but here...


----------



## sugartibbs

Pat Metheny still has it around here, always been more of a jazz, blues guy.

Ha, oh wood Iknew youd embrace the dark side..


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> Need more cow bell.


I got a fever and the only prescription is more cow bell.

I'll definitely read through, I'm sure x's nasty ass drop some goodies in there.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

yosup said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Watching Taylor Swift wag her hips from side to side ... Dirty Ole Bastard syndrome in full effect.
> ( I need a shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Luv this song. Joe Elliott's still got it. Amazing.


That song is older than she is....lol


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> i ran out yesterday, but I signed out and signed in again and VOILA !! mo likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be just becuz of my BIG GUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dougfresh
> 
> Used the Vibe all day runnin the SLIM and had a coupla SOD, frozen screens and what not. did some voltage changes on the plus side, increased the min cpu etc and rewiped caches.... you know the whole shebang. Still kinda ugly, but only yesterday she ran so SMOOOOOOOOthly. Any trouble on your end??
> 
> @sugartibbs
> 
> That is the beauty and the tragedy that is baseball sugar, you GOTTA love it cuz the best team doesnt ALWAYS win


Sorry also Sug! I was rootin' for yo' boyz. Lappy, never have a had a SOD since the early stages of ICS man. Very weird! Is Deep Idle on? Never use DI btw. You know what has to be done.....WIPE DAT BOOTY BAAABY!! Redownload also bruh


----------



## toast6977

Oddly, I can use Deep Idle and never have SOD issues. I don't know anyone else that it works right for.

The exception? Or the rule?


----------



## Woody

Ugh. I hate when I can't figure out the path for the command line that I just installed. Might be the fact that I am watching the game too. Damn thing won't initialize. Clearly it is operator error and probably something simple, but it's late and I am tired of looking at that black box (no pun intended)

******************************
Oh and Toast, glad to have you here.

There are some things in the OP (nothing too important though). Welcome to the Zen side of things. We are all older for the most part and have the skills, both in life, love and Android. When you get tired of the BS over "there", this is where you can come to wind up/down without all the hassle of redundancy.

Only rules are standard forum rules, but other than that all is game. If you have an issue you need help with, come here. If you want to shoot the breeze, come here. If somebody is giving you trouble over "there" come here and call on us. If someone is giving you REAL trouble over there, call me and I will handle it Mod-Father style. We take care of each other and also have developed a trust in each other. We share exclusives, jokes, family triumphs/failures and we are spread across all time-zones and Shredd is in Europe, so there is always someone around.

Welcome to Zen


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Is Deep Idle on? Never use DI btw ...


What does Deep Idle do - besides making your Susie behave naughty?


----------



## toast6977

Thanks for the warm welcome


















Should've have arrived sooner. I wouldn't have missed all the good advice!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> What does Deep Idle do - besides making your Susie behave naughty?


12 Hundow posts MR Contributor!! Nice!!! Ever since I noticed screen-on lag on Devils months ago using DI, I don't use it. Helly buy another battery if you're concerned bout that hehe.It puts you phone into deeep sleep minus Music aidio if you're jamming to 2-Live Crew or Blondie lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats been my question for awhile. I have 5 batteries and a car charger. Battery use issues make me lmao. Uhh err Yosup whats the battery use on this rom...Who knows its an experimental build...


----------



## shreddintyres

yosup said:


> What does Deep Idle do - besides making your Susie behave naughty?


from what i understand it puts your processor into a lower power state than regular deep sleep. problem with this is it can cause problems when trying to wake the device leading to SOD's, my vibrant never liked deep idle, and I have yet to see a dev incorporate it on the GNex

personally i think the disadvantages of it outweigh the advantages


----------



## sugartibbs

My point, its a brown side tech issue with no solution. E-Bay has 1800 mah Batts for peanuts, unless you Vib gets into your Meth stas your good. Well pretty good.


----------



## dougfresh

Your Meth stash lolololololol Thanks Sug!


----------



## dougfresh

Battery stats..Wooww!! Here's mine which is above average on SB test rom. No OC 100-1000 . This is a 10/2010 battery


----------



## samsgun357

Wow, there's a good run on your stats (screen on/device awake) without battery dropping much. That's nice. If I'm on idle (standard) I can go about 2.5%/hr.
As soon as I start browsing, blasting, talking etc that joker goes down like a $10 hooker. My battery (standard) is dated 7/2010. Its time for a new one fo sho.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah my newer bat 4/11 isn't that different both are 15 hundows


----------



## eddychecker

Welcome Toast! You'll enjoy it here. I've got to say that battery issues are a thing of the past for me. Crazy, remember when these things first came around? 6 hours was the max I could get out of her. Now, I routinely get 30+ hours out of her, just to see her go that long. Otherwise, I wake up with her in the morning, get my coffee and unplug her, beat her hard all day long, and plug her ass back in at night. She's ready to go again before I am that's for sure.


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy I'm satisfied with bat life also. People forget that the 959 has a tinny- winny 1500 mah battery, compared to a GN2 3300 mah


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Eddy I'm satisfied with bat life also. People forget that the 959 has a tinny- winny 1500 mah battery, compared to a GN2 3300 mah


I get 14-18hrs on a regular which isn't bad. I guess I'm greedy, I want more. Honestly it was woods better battery guide that got me all OCD with my battery. Those tips helped me squeak out about 4 more hrs on average. One day I'll step up to a big daddy phone with a big arse battery but for now I'll keep slappin this bitch.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

This is horrible..cant sleep and smokey and the bandit 1 is on, its like, never mind,

I dont care about acting Id do Sally Field

Hey Zens were 8 pages from 500


----------



## dougfresh

What channel lol I'm down for smoky ..im channel surfing as we speak. On a side note, I gouged a little deep impression into my screen... I really bothers me big time


----------



## sugartibbs

Man thats tough, I shattered mine and Asurion swore it was a stolen on the initial 
, kept it and the screen protector made look regular,,, Smokey..Trust you dont wanna go there.. Heard on the old CB..."Keep the wheels spinnin and the beavers grinnin." They made this movie..

Unfucking believable


----------



## samsgun357

I'm power watching Sons of Anarchy. Almost done with season 1. Its freaking 2am here on the east side and I'm not even close to falling asleep. Insomnia sucks!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Welcome to the DF crowd Sammy. Insomnia every night hihi


----------



## sugartibbs

Man gunny Okla is always 6 monthes behind eveything, lotta stuff Im saving till I can watch it back to back, hate week cause I might have to work, want to catch that on CD.

Hey Fresh, Id wear cologne and drive that T Top. Firebird


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah I'd wear Cologne and smash into a pohw pohw if I drive or walk now lolol


----------



## sugartibbs

I love muscle cars, and nowadays everything looks the same, back then , Different car companies made distinctly different models,,,, oh shit its ,,smokey 2,, why why?


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Sorry also Sug! I was rootin' for yo' boyz. Lappy, never have a had a SOD since the early stages of ICS man. Very weird! Is Deep Idle on? Never use DI btw. You know what has to be done.....WIPE DAT BOOTY BAAABY!! Redownload also bruh


Turned out not to be a rom issue, but a battery connector screw up. Susie number 3 is a skanky hoebag
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

Gunny, look for a 2300mAh battery on fleabay. they are cheap and last much longer. They are for a different phone but works great for most Vibes. I think woody's phone didn't like it, but it's been working great in mine. BTW, thanks Woody for putting our b'days in order on the OP!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Andida-2300mAh-Slim-Extended-Battery-Samsung-Galaxy-S-II-S2-EPIC-Touch-4G-D710-/200785170946?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2ebfba9202


----------



## Woody

Yep. Mine didn't take it too well. Had to force something in the side to push it over to make contact with the contacts and even then the back cover wouldn't stay shut. I ended up returning it to the lady. I think there was one other person that it didn't fit too, but for the most part all the other people that got them, it works just fine.

Thought the in order version was better since that way we could see who was coming up "next".


----------



## Raykovitz

Hey... Hey... Hey... !!!! Whats Hapinin Rogggg

S3 crew.. Liquid bootlooped on me yesterday. It was laggin a little so I cleared the caches. Rebooted and it looped on the splash screen. Restored Frostys ICS Rom. I think thats where I'm gonna sit untill official JB drops. (hopfully soon) Has anyone else experienced delays on reboots?


----------



## ddanc1984

sugartibbs said:


> Thats been my question for awhile. I have 5 batteries and a car charger. Battery use issues make me lmao. Uhh err Yosup whats the battery use on this rom...Who knows its an experimental build...


I just registered my GS3 on the Sammy site and they sent me a 50% off code for accessories. Picked up a battery charging system (charger stand and extra bat) and a spiffy new bluetoofus headset (dual mic noise cancelling mofo) for less than $60 clams. I might pick up another battery later off eBay but fo now I'm good I think. Two full batteries should get me through long days when I need to watch stream episodes of Family Guy on Hulu+ to help pass the time. LOL

Edit:

Registration site if anyone is interested: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/account

I figured what the heck, I was gonna get a charger and extra battery anyway and even Amazon couldn't touch the price after 50% discount so it's all good. The only thing is with Prime I get it in two days, now I gotta wait 5+....waaaaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## ddanc1984

Raykovitz said:


> Hey... Hey... Hey... !!!! Whats Hapinin Rogggg
> 
> S3 crew.. Liquid bootlooped on me yesterday. It was laggin a little so I cleared the caches. Rebooted and it looped on the splash screen. Restored Frostys ICS Rom. I think thats where I'm gonna sit untill official JB drops. (hopfully soon) Has anyone else experienced delays on reboots?


I'm just running the latest rooted stock. I'm just holding off until they drop JB OTA update. Rumor has it due in Nov.


----------



## Raykovitz

ddanc1984 said:


> I'm just running the latest rooted stock. I'm just holding off until they drop JB OTA update. Rumor has it due in Nov.


If rumers are true and sprint gets updated today. Then T-mo can't be too far behind.


----------



## Woody

Yep. Sprint is rolling out as we type. I closed that thread over on the Brown Side about the update today b/c the DBag clearly didn't read his own link.

I have not had any issues with Smooth other than yesterday, I got a Tapatalk FC and then a System-UI FC. After those everything was fine. I rebooted just to be safe though, just in case. I talked to the Liquid Webmaster and he is pissed about whoever is hosting the download links on the OPs (apparently not just TMo's are down). But he did tell me that an update is coming out this weekend for that.

Honestly, from what I've read, I don't expect TMo JB anytime before Thanksgiving. Hopefully I am proven wrong and it comes out sooner, especially with the $70 over-priced Tmo version of the Note2 just released. But hey, at least we are not slaves to Big Red. Who knows when they will get it.

Edit: So I just registered and haven't gotten the email yet (not worried though) but I see some NFC tags I might pick up and I am really digging the Universal HDTV Adapter (5-pin) w/ 5-pin to 11-pin MHL Conversion Tip. <---Channeling my inner Xriderx on this one.


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> Hey... Hey... Hey... !!!! Whats Hapinin Rogggg
> 
> S3 crew.. Liquid bootlooped on me yesterday. It was laggin a little so I cleared the caches. Rebooted and it looped on the splash screen. Restored Frostys ICS Rom. I think thats where I'm gonna sit untill official JB drops. (hopfully soon) Has anyone else experienced delays on reboots?


Liquid has been spot on for me no delay no lag. Just love

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

> Edit: So I just registered and haven't gotten the email yet (not worried though) but I see some NFC tags I might pick up and I am really digging the Universal HDTV Adapter (5-pin) w/ 5-pin to 11-pin MHL Conversion Tip. <---Channeling my inner Xriderx on this one.


Not sure why you wouldn't get it. Sammy doesn't have any special love for me :nohomo.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Edit: So I just registered and haven't gotten the email yet (not worried though) but I see some NFC tags I might pick up and I am really digging the Universal HDTV Adapter (5-pin) w/ 5-pin to 11-pin MHL Conversion Tip. <---Channeling my inner Xriderx on this one.


NFC tag programmed to start the phone, load up favorite "video" :nopervert, output to TV (via new adapter)....I see where you're going with this. Gives hands-free a whole new meaning. LOL


----------



## ddanc1984

Oh let the sun beat down upon my face
Stars to fill my dreams
I am a traveler of both time and space
To be where I have been

Still love it.... I gotta get this when it comes out. http://ultimateclassicrock.com/led-zeppelin-kashmir-live-song-review/


----------



## samsgun357

I'm watching a show about aliens and UFO's. Who believes and why?
Where's all my Fox Mulder's?
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toast6977

samsgun357 said:


> I'm watching a show about aliens and UFO's. Who believes and why?
> Where's all my Fox Mulder's?
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I'm a skeptic, I'd like to believe there are other life forms out there. Logic suggests to me that mathematically there almost is no doubt that something else is out there. I've never seen anything though.

I've never seen a Lamborghini in person though, and I'm quite sure they exist. Soooo......

I did see an episode of Paranormal Witness detailing an Encounter in Arizona? I think. There was a movie made about the ordeal in the 90s called 'Fire in the Sky'. If it isn't true that's the best hoax I've ever heard of. Getting 6 grown men to pass lie detector tests if they were all bulls*@ting would be enormously tremendous odds.

I'd say yes, Aliens exist. I just don't know where and if they have vehicles to travel to and fro.


----------



## dougfresh

Is Sammy and Toasty best friends?


----------



## samsgun357

I'm with you on the odds that in this universe, that is so big its hard to mentally comprehend, there is other intelligent life form. I guess the question is have any of them actually come to earth?

As far as fire in the sky, the men could have been hypnotised to believe it. Its obviously possible to beat a lie detector but your right toaster, for six dudes to have the same story and beat the test would be hard.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Is Sammy and Toasty best friends?


Aww dougie boy, don't get jealous, I like you too. No ****

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Care to dance!! Lolol


----------



## toast6977

dougfresh said:


> Is Sammy and Toasty best friends?


Hell yeah. We're like Batman and Robin, Starsky and Hutch, Penn & Teller, Spongebob and Patrick, Regis and Kelly, errrr. Wait, I'm Regis then. LOL. Just playing.

I'd like welcome ya'll to the Gunny & Toast show. Please tip your waitress. (or at least don't leave her a huge mess)


----------



## dougfresh

Yo, Toasty... Are you running any ROM in particular


----------



## toast6977

Paranoid Android 2.50 360


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Is Sammy and Toasty best friends?


 Well, he did vouch for him didn't he?

**********************************

I finally got the kitchen set up and running. I'll run some 2.2's (for the Vibe) to get a feel for her and then run some ICS' (for the SGS3) and once I am comfortable, I start porting ROMs over here for us for both the Vibe and SGS3.

I already blasted the latest ICS (GS3) through it and it only took about 10 minutes to finish. Booted right up; rooted, zip-aligned, deodexed,... So now the fun is starting and eventually, I'll take the B method and sync a source to this bad boy. Baby steps though.


----------



## toast6977

That's awesome Woody! I can't wait to have my Vibe rockin' your builds. That's a great surprise!


----------



## samsgun357

We are actually more like Beavis and Butthead!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Your avatar is quite scary SG ..


----------



## dougfresh

CROW style


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Your avatar is quite scary SG ..


Lol, its undead Fred. Its a target for target practice they sell at Walmart.
Proof of the oncoming zombie apocalypse!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Proof of the oncoming zombie apocalypse!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I have a permit









Toast, are you a fellow deadhead?


----------



## toast6977

Absolutely. To the core. I'm a bit late to the party, I'm 30, never got to see Jerry









I've seen the rest of the boys I dunno how many times. Haven't caught this tour but they are on fire right now. Saw them out in Eugene for a couple nights last fall.

I kinda go against the grain. Favorite show of all time? 6-14-85 @ the Greek.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I have a permit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toast, are you a fellow deadhead?


I keep a clip of these handy for the 9 and soon for the .40/.45 depending on which one I drop the cash for....LOL










You never know....


----------



## dougfresh

Are all you guys with sgs3 on TMO or another provider?


----------



## Woody

TMo for me
∅∅∅

Sweet. Go over to the Home Screen thread and I have some Dead icons over there.

Saw them 5 times before Jerry died. Even drove from from Cincinnati to Tampa to see the Black Crowed open for the GD at the Great Sombrero. First show of the last spring tour.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I missed my last chance to see the Dead in my junior year of high school, right before Jerry passed on. I had tickets to see them that summer in NC, and my parents got transferred to CO that May. I gave up my ticket to my friend, figured I would get another chance one day. It was a couple weeks after the NC show that he left us.

I found something that almost hits it though, having listened to my fair share of bootlegs I was stunned when I heard this band. I was visiting friends back in Wilmington in '05, we were walking around the downtown bar area getting trashed, turned a corner and happened upon Darkstar Orchestra. I was struck. If you haven't heard them, they take Dead bootlegs, master them to a T, and that's their shows. Not just a Dead cover band, but a live bootleg cover band. They sound amazing, and especially compared to the often grainy bootlegs, its a kick hearing that same muddled bootleg you already know and love, covered perfectly, played real, live, and up close. If you guys ever get the chance to see them, I highly recommend it.


----------



## toast6977

This is pretty cool. One of my most treasured memories is from back in 2002, I had the fortune to see Robert Hunter play a set in between The Other Ones sets. It was very moving to say the least.


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Are all you guys with sgs3 on TMO or another provider?


TMO here


----------



## dougfresh

B! You're pretty scary also hehe


----------



## Raykovitz

T-Mo for the longest

@B hey, where your Parents in the military?


----------



## jaliscojorge

T-Mobile for longer than I can remember. Should have tried the loyalty department when I got my S3 but oh well enjoying it non the less.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks peeps! I wanna a sgs3 but I've been following you guys quietly and should I get one or the roms are unstable. Did you guys think you jumped the gun, on the GN2?


----------



## shreddintyres

I know im probably being thick, but i cant recall how to assign custom labels to applications in titanium back up, i can get to the assign labels toast but cant figure out how to create a custom label with in titanium


----------



## Br1cK'd

Raykovitz said:


> I know im probably being thick, but i cant recall how to assign custom labels to applications in titanium back up, i can get to the assign labels toast but cant figure out how to create a custom label with in titanium


Long pressing the app from the Backup/Restore menu gives you the assign label menu, is that what you're looking for?


----------



## lapdog01

Tmo for me
Saw the dead back in 1981 ( i think) dont remember much 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

I saw them in '88 and '89 in Madison Square Garden. I'm still stoned from it, but I never inhaled! I remember bringing a maglite and the leam looked like a white laser from all of the smoke.

TMo for me 2.


----------



## Raykovitz

Br1cK said:


> Yessir, Army brat here. Did two tours in Germany (Augsburg and Berlin), MA twice (Ft Devens both times before it was decommissioned) , NC (Ft Bragg), and then COS after they retired from active duty, but were in GS positions.


Nice.. I've been to Germany, Ft. Bragg, then here to Washington and JBLM (Joint base Lewis McCord) and numerous other places..12 yrs active, now a reservist and GS..


----------



## yosup

shreddintyres said:


> ... i cant recall how to assign custom labels to applications in titanium back up, i can get to the assign labels toast but cant figure out how to create a custom label with in titanium


TB Custom Labels:
* Filters » Create Label
* Add/Remove Elements to assign.
* Or, do as B advised: long-press an app entry (or press & swipe left) » Assign Labels.

This is one of my favorite features of TB. I've got labels setup for everything:
* Stock system apps to wipe & uninstall (on first rom load). Damn convenient.
* Tiered app markers - ie. everyday apps vs occasional use apps (which stay uninstalled until I need them, etc).
* Data backup tiers - ie. for daily backup schedule vs weeky backup schedule.

The possibilities are endless. Luv TB!! 

Btw, a nice way to backup your TB settings (besides backing up sdcard/Data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup) is using MyBackup Root (by Rerware, LLC). Free app. Restores the TB data (settings, custom filters, schedules, etc) very well. I lose settings on the occassional rom flash, so it comes in handy.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackupRoot


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> ... 12 yrs active, now a reservist and GS..


Thank you for your service, brother. To B's folks as well. Freedom & Democracy are easily (lazily) taken for granted. 

( God bless our troops, the USofA, & the Zen Mafia )


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Thank you for your service, brother. To B's folks as well. Freedom & Democracy are easily (lazily) taken for granted.
> 
> ( God bless our troops, the USofA, & the Zen Mafia )


+1

Surely I appreciate those who serve(d) as well as their families. I had two uncles who fought in the Korean war, a cousin who served in Vietnam
And a cousin who fought in desert storm. I have seen the sacrifices firsthand. Hats off to those who wear the uniform
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## toast6977

I'm not an army brat, and I didn't serve. I'm very thankful and proud of those that do.

I often wonder where this country would be if it wasn't for the fine folks that do.

Currently watching: Dragnet


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> TB Custom Labels:
> * Filters » Create Label
> * Add/Remove Elements to assign.
> * Or, do as B advised: long-press an app entry (or press & swipe left) » Assign Labels.
> 
> This is one of my favorite features of TB. I've got labels setup for everything:
> * Stock system apps to wipe & uninstall (on first rom load). Damn convenient.
> * Tiered app markers - ie. everyday apps vs occasional use apps (which stay uninstalled until I need them, etc).
> * Data backup tiers - ie. for daily backup schedule vs weeky backup schedule.
> 
> The possibilities are endless. Luv TB!!
> 
> Btw, a nice way to backup your TB settings (besides backing up sdcard/Data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup) is using MyBackup Root (by Rerware, LLC). Free app. Restores the TB data (settings, custom filters, schedules, etc) very well. I lose settings on the occassional rom flash, so it comes in handy.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackupRoot


Thanks guys for whatever reason I could not figure out how to create the labels I feel like an idiot now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## toast6977

Wood those SYF icon are nice! Would love to have a similar set of them.


----------



## Woody

If your on the app, just push the picture and you can save them that way. I do it all the time.


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> Are all you guys with sgs3 on TMO or another provider?


Tmo with gnex for me


----------



## drjjones426

Tmo here too for the last ten or 12 years which happens to be almost half my life span lol

Sent from my SGH-t999 using RootzWiki


----------



## toast6977

Awesome. Nov.7 there will be a new "Conspiracy Theory" with Jesse Ventura.

First episode? Cross breeding humans and animals. If its on TV it must be true.

You heard it hear first folks.

(......Searches for his foil hat......)


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey guys, I need some help. As some of you may know, I'm currently compiling an "Official RootzWiki Vibrant Bible". I've already made it to the kernel section, which is easy to compile since I have serendipityguy's kernel bible thread to refer to. However on further inspection of some of the kernels, I discovered dead download links. Especially Eugene's downloads, which were all hosted on Multiupload.

Essentially, I need you guys to search the inner most depths of your hard drive(s) or phone SD card(s) for these two kernels...

[Kernel](Streamline){ICS} Replacement Kernel- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1432051
New Dead Horse Reloaded- 2.2 & 2.2.1 4/24- http://eb-productions.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=samsungsgs&action=display&thread=307
If you happen to find a copy of one or both of the above kernels, I'd appreciate it if you could please send me a copy. I don't need you to host it, since I have my SourceForge account for that; just need a copy. Thanks!


----------



## dougfresh

Noob, here's Eugene's website http://eb-productions.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=samsungsgs maybe the linkies are still good there.
Err.. I don't think they're working brother.. It's mostly Multiupload


----------



## Woody

I would shoot PM to Moped_Ryder or Fishman and see if they have them on their HDDs. I checked and i don't have 'em. Or maybe Dan_Brutal, as he's old school too.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I agree with Woody, Fishman might have those, probably the best chance, I know he keeps a lot. I fired up my old PC to check last night, and I don't have either of those anywhere.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

I dont have them either.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Thanks for looking guys, I just sent a PM out to both fishman0919 and Moped_Ryder. I also sent one to Eugene, just for the heck of it... Although I'm not sure it's gonna be easy find them, especially Dead Horse.... But only time will tell. Again, thanks for the input guys.









*UPDATE- *Got a copy of Dead Horse from Moped_Ryder.


----------



## shreddintyres

interesting... apparently some christian prep school says i have kids... wish someone would have told me


----------



## samsgun357

I guess you better get busy and make some, it could be fun!
Run to 5000 #4981


----------



## yosup

shreddintyres said:


> interesting... apparently some christian prep school says i have kids... wish someone would have told me


That's why xrider always washes his hand towels after he's "done."


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Run to 5000 #4981


#4983
When will mobile devices get USB 3.0 as a std connection? Not sure what the technical / financial obstacles are. But once you get used to eSATA, Firewire, or USB 3.0 speeds ... 2.0 (and esp. 1.1 for my Vibe) are just insanely slow. Just my #4983's worth.


----------



## shreddintyres

yosup said:


> #4983
> When will mobile devices get USB 3.0 as a std connection? Not sure what the technical / financial obstacles are. But once you get used to eSATA, Firewire, or USB 3.0 speeds ... 2.0 (and esp. 1.1 for my Vibe) are just insanely slow. Just my #4983's worth.


it seems to me that most of the tech industry has yet to really embrace the usb 3.0. alot of devices are still shipping with usb 2.0 connections including most pc and mac peripherals. I mean usb 3.0 flashdrives are still fairly expensive and most of the general public doesnt really understand the benefit of having usb 3.0 vs 2.0 so when they see a laptop or desktop or mac that has predominantly 2.0 ports that is cheaper than the exact same spec'd device with 3.0 they are likely to use 2.0. really until we see more of a general consumer base having access to and using usb 3.0 on their machines i highly doubt we will see anything in the way of mobile devices utilizing 3.0 due to backwards compatibility concerns


----------



## yosup

Yo, dfresh!! You rock the human-beat-box like the OG Doug E Fresh?


----------



## samsgun357

Here you go, the original
Slick Rick aka Rick tha Ruler aka Uncle Ricky and Doug E. Fresh aka The Human beat box aka The Entertainer




(No video, just audio)


----------



## yosup

I don't get why this is so damn popular ... 560,630,751 views ... ???














When I think "horse dance," somehow The Sugarhill Gang's "Apache" comes to mind ... but with these moves:

[media]http://youtu.be/GCFRJEjM3fc


----------



## lapdog01

BIG TIME injury for Marcus Lattimore


----------



## eddychecker

Is this more your speed?





Who is this guy and why do kids 10 and under love it?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Blah Blah Blah lets get to 500 already


----------



## Br1cK'd

500 pages of Zen love all up in ya!

(Yeah, so I spammed one post to get here, I'm allowed







)


----------



## samsgun357

New goal, The run to 5000 posts #4992

As not to just spam, the note 2 looks badass, I like the new stylus features, hover and preview!


----------



## Br1cK'd

samsgun357 said:


> New goal, The run to 5000 posts #4992
> 
> As not to just spam, the note 2 looks badass, I like the new stylus features, hover and preview!


I won't spam for that one, I promise. I'm going out here in a few anyways, after a long day at work like I had today, a beer (or several) with the boys is most definitely in order.

Happy Saturday all, get out and shake ya' tail feather!

And yes it does, I've been scoping it for a couple weeks now. Might skip the SGS3 and go for something a little more "note"worthy. Its only a thought, but that quad core has me drooling. (see my pic for an example)


----------



## samsgun357

I really like the new size, 16:9 aspect ratio is sweet. I think it does top sgs3. Don't get me wrong, I do some crazy s to get a free gs3, but if I could choose I'm going note 2.
It helps that I have large hands so it won't look so big.

Its an optical illusion I've suffered with for years now......think about it.


----------



## shreddintyres

always double check electrical wires even if you have already flipped the breaker..lesson i unfortunately learned today lol

also note 2 spec wise is about the same as the international s3 that said the 5.5 inch screen to me feels like overkill and for what its packing there seem to have been some unfortunate slow ups with the home screen likely courtesy of TouchWiz being overly bloated and just plain shoddy


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

← Gotz my Halloween mask on.


----------



## Woody

Nice one N00B.


----------



## amandadam

Not looking forward to the Frankenstorm,here in Ct.I'm 1/4 mile from Long Island sound and hoping for the best in a bad situation.


----------



## amandadam

Br1cK said:


> 500 pages of Zen love all up in ya!
> 
> (Yeah, so I spammed one post to get here, I'm allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


We won't issue you a ticket,this time son.You da man


----------



## Woody

Ahh man that sux. Beautiful area but always prone to those east coast, from out of nowhere storms. Take care of yourself and let us know when its over and you're safe.

Edit:: BOOM!!!!







5000. Unreal!!! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## toast6977

Someone should have the first 5000 posts published in book form! Coffee table reader for the mindless.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm glad the creator of it all, the mod-father got #5000!

I'm also in the projected path of that c-u-n-teledo of a storm sandy. I'm off the coast, just south of D.C. Going to get my waders ready and take this bitch head-on. GET SOME!
Good luck amandadam.
*It sucks Google had to cancel their big unveiling in NYC.


----------



## Br1cK'd

amandadam said:


> I'm glad the creator of it all, the mod-father got #5000!
> 
> I'm also in the projected path of that c-u-n-teledo of a storm sandy. I'm off the coast, just south of D.C. Going to get my waders ready and take this bitch head-on. GET SOME!
> Good luck amandadam.
> *It sucks Google had to cancel their big unveiling in NYC.


Y'all stay safe. I've been through some bad ones along the east coast. Most memorable Gloria in the 80's in MA, and Hugo in NC in the 90's. If you're not on evac orders, stock up some food and water, batten down the hatches, and for the love of it all, stay inside and stay safe.

Sending some Zen vibes to our brothers and sisters on the east coast in the path of this storm.


----------



## Woody

There is a sign post ahead. What could it say?


----------



## samsgun357

In case anyone missed it, this is brutal, Marcus Lattimore leg break


----------



## shreddintyres

samsgun357 said:


> In case anyone missed it, this is brutal, Marcus Lattimore leg break
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


Back in highschool we had this one kid get his femur broken in three separate places when we were playing on turf, i refused to play turf after that, heres hoping Lattimore the best hopefully he can come back out like McGahee did


----------



## ddanc1984

toast6977 said:


> Awesome. Nov.7 there will be a new "Conspiracy Theory" with Jesse Ventura.
> 
> First episode? Cross breeding humans and animals. If its on TV it must be true.
> 
> You heard it hear first folks.
> 
> (......Searches for his foil hat......)


Oh hell...people here in the south have been doing that for years :ultimateeyeroll....

Edit - Joke from high school days: Q- Why do all the "cowboys" at school tuck their jeans legs in their boots? A - So the sheeps hind legs fit snugly inside also.

The visuals there might be disturbing for younger viewers. Parental guidance is advised.


----------



## ddanc1984

toast6977 said:


> Someone should have the first 5000 posts published in book form! Coffee table reader for the mindless.


Or a keeper in the john for those man times......


----------



## Raykovitz

To ALL our Zen brothers on the East coast... Take the necessary precautions and STAY SAFE !!!


----------



## ddanc1984

Why is it when there's major storm warnings and evac orders, and the shit is blowing or otherwise hitting the fan, there's always the stupid MFers out with their videocams, phones and even better surfboards/boogie boards? I sometimes wonder why nature doesn't just swallow up these idiots to stop them from breeding or otherwise polluting the gene pool.

I mean I understand news people and emergency personnel...that's their job but really? Yeah....I know....they can post them to Twitter and Facebook....big whoop.

I just remember them interviewing all of these people on Galveston Island (the ones out taking pictures and video) right before Ike hit there and same thing..."Aw...we're sticking it out...it's just a little rain" kinda shit. Three days later emergency staff are picking up their bodies...if they could be found. We took a drive down there several weeks later and this area pretty much still looked the same.

http://cache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/ike_09_15/ike11.jpg


----------



## ddanc1984

I'll add that some of the one's that stayed through Ike and lived, when they were rescued, they said "I should have GTFO". So if nothing else, stock a healthy supply of beer and ice. Seriously though, to those Zennites who are in the path, please take it serious...better safe than sorry or worse...buried.


----------



## ddanc1984

As I was saying earlier, here's a couple of brainiacs..... http://www.ctpost.com/policereports/article/One-kayaker-rescued-another-still-missing-in-3988519.php


----------



## Woody

GS3r's, who is still running Liquid? I have something for you later on tonight when I get to my PC.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> GS3r's, who is still running Liquid? I have something for you later on tonight when I get to my PC.


Ahh shizzz can't wait

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

@ Woody not me went back to Frosty. I like the speed of liquid but hate to say I like aspects of TW. Like the calender, dialer, motion. Torn between the 2

Frosty ICS that is, have not tried Frosty 4.1 yet


----------



## lapdog01

Still on liquid smoooooooth

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Raykovitz said:


> @ Woody not me went back to Frosty. I like the speed of liquid but hate to say I like aspects of TW. Like the calender, dialer, motion. Torn between the 2
> 
> Frosty ICS that is, have not tried Frosty 4.1 yet


I left liquid awhile ago also. Im using the black jelly .9 ROM. I to like some of the TW aspects which it has. That said, I'd reflash liquid to give whatever woody has up his sleeve a shake.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

ddanc1984 said:


> As I was saying earlier, here's a couple of brainiacs..... http://www.ctpost.com/policereports/article/One-kayaker-rescued-another-still-missing-in-3988519.php


Did I miss anything, I just got in from boogie boarding a flooded drainage ditch......lol
What freakin tools, we shouldn't waste taxpayer money saving some igits that go kayaking with a hurricane fast approaching, they knew what they were getting into. Or you have them financially reco the emergency services that saved them.

Not to bad here(D.C.), heavy rains and wind gust up to about 40mph. The worse the that's happened is I keep losing cell service. Might have dodged a bullet. 
Good luck amandadam, its coming your way.
I guess I underestimated the wind, just got a report clocking gusts at 60mph.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Awaiting what you have for us woody.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## manus ferrera

What you guys think about the new nexus lineup?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

The new nexus devices fall short IMO. The nexus 10 doesn't have an audio jack from what I read. Why wouldn't you add that?


----------



## toast6977

Well, we can assume its not because its an expensive add-on. How much does one run a company like that, a penny?

But why would they consciously decide to not give us one?


----------



## Raykovitz

manus ferrera said:


> What you guys think about the new nexus lineup?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Meh.... I think i'll stick to my S3!! I dont think LG products can compare to Samsung.


----------



## Woody

I got an advanced copy of RC7 and of course I will share it with my brethren. I dirty flashed it and wiped /cache and /dalvik and fixed permissions. Once it booted up, I was fine for a bit, but then had some force closes. Realized that I needed to reflash Gapps, so I reflashed RC5 Gapps and again wiped /cache, /dalvik and fixed again and it is smooth.

It comes with Lean Kernel V1.6 which from the thread is hit or miss with some people. The miss are the people who are new to all this,so we should be fine. I am still running V1.6 and it is really smooth. OC to 1728, no UV, interactive/sio. Regardless, I am linking LeanKernel V1.3 that came with RC5.

Funny thing is that I ran a Quadrant to see and I pulled a whopping 984. There was a GPU problem that occurred before I wiped caches the first time. It has since ironed out,but it was funny to see the Quadrant scoreboard with the far left value being -1000. Fixed the issues and re-ran it and pulled a 5000.

Moral of the story is that you can dirty flash this but wipe, wipe and reflash Gapps and wipe again and you should be good to go. I also cleared data in the market just for kicks too.

ROM
Gapps
LKv1.3Kernel

Happy flashing to all and I'll talk to you in the morning. Be safe Gunny and Amandadam. Expect to see you post sometime tomorrow to let us know you are safe. What do you call a girl with no arms and legs at the bottom of the ocean? Sandy I am here all the week. Try the veal.


----------



## ddanc1984

Holy crap, this isn't good news....


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> I got an advanced copy of RC7 and of course I will share it with my brethren. I dirty flashed it and wiped /cache and /dalvik and fixed permissions. Once it booted up, I was fine for a bit, but then had some force closes. Realized that I needed to reflash Gapps, so I reflashed RC5 Gapps and again wiped /cache, /dalvik and fixed again and it is smooth.
> 
> It comes with Lean Kernel V1.6 which from the thread is hit or miss with some people. The miss are the people who are new to all this,so we should be fine. I am still running V1.6 and it is really smooth. OC to 1728, no UV, interactive/sio. Regardless, I am linking LeanKernel V1.3 that came with RC5.
> 
> Funny thing is that I ran a Quadrant to see and I pulled a whopping 984. There was a GPU problem that occurred before I wiped caches the first time. It has since ironed out,but it was funny to see the Quadrant scoreboard with the far left value being -1000. Fixed the issues and re-ran it and pulled a 5000.
> 
> Moral of the story is that you can dirty flash this but wipe, wipe and reflash Gapps and wipe again and you should be good to go. I also cleared data in the market just for kicks too.
> 
> ROM
> Gapps
> LKv1.3Kernel
> 
> Happy flashing to all and I'll talk to you in the morning. Be safe Gunny and Amandadam. Expect to see you post sometime tomorrow to let us know you are safe. What do you call a girl with no arms and legs at the bottom of the ocean? Sandy _*I am here all the week. Try the veal.*_


Annnnnnnddddddddd.......................Shrek has left the building! Err,,,,,, Thread......


----------



## lapdog01

@Woodrube

Good lookin out out on the RC7. Flashed just this morning. FORGOT to save my wallet ,so I had to setup again, but the NASTY flash appears to have worked real nice-like. I have time to put it through the ringer today, so lets see what she does.

@manusferrera
The Nexus lineup leaves me a little unimpressed. LG Nexus ???? jury is still out on that.


----------



## Woody

Was just looking on Reuters this morning about the storm and came across this Video review of the Note2. I had not seen one yet, only stills, so this was decent to watch.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've been stuck on the following link since last night, watching the tweets, pics, and vids as they are posted, praying for may family in Jersey, and all of our brothers and sisters that are battling through the storm and its aftermath.

http://live.nydailynews.com/Event/Tracking_Hurricane_Sandy_2


----------



## Woody

I have been locked into that link ever since you posted it.

Calling all cars. 
Any east-coasters out there? Gunny (He is on-line right now on the brown side. At least his thing is glowing on his profile)? Amandadam (Long Island)? Anyone in Philly?


----------



## samsgun357

Had some down branches and mild flooding. Never lost power though. All in all I would say we got lucky in the D.C. area. I hope everyone else faired as well!


----------



## amandadam

Alive and well in Niantic, no power, no flooding, no data signal.Thanks to Starbucks, I was able to call my kids and make sure all was well.I attached a couple of photos I took with the Galaxy.
1.The beach at the end of my road.
2.A tree in a neighbors yard, missed the house, but hit their truck.
3.Sunset at the beach.
I hope every one faired well.
Peaceh34r:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

Glad to hear you came out relatively unscathed Gunny.. Prayers going out to the rest of our Brethren in the effected areas !!


----------



## sugartibbs

Nexus 4, It had me at dual quad


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK said:


> I've been stuck on the following link since last night, watching the tweets, pics, and vids as they are posted, praying for may family in Jersey, and all of our brothers and sisters that are battling through the storm and its aftermath.
> 
> http://live.nydailyn...rricane_Sandy_2


Hopefully they're all okay bro. Prayers to all the extended Zen family for their well-being.


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Nexus 4, It had me at dual quad


 It has 4 cores Sug, read this about benchmarks on the LG Opt G running ICS 4.0.4 which it'll be slower than Nexus 4 with 4.2 ... It's going to be a beast! For $300, it's worth it http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/10/need-for-speed-just-how-fast-is-googles-new-nexus-4/


----------



## Br1cK'd

They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice men in their clean white coats
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle thier thumbs and toes
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha Ha

edit - On a side note, the Nexus 4 is the first phone from LG I've actually considered owning. I can hardly believe I am typing this, maybe the basket weavers are finally getting to me.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! B, me too! I'm just going to jump on it for the price with prepaid TMO. I'll give LG one shot only to impress me. I don't think it's going to disappoint! I'll keep the 959 just in case. BTW... I hope you're joking bruh







about the funny farm/ short bus


----------



## samsgun357

$300 no contract........I could get with that even though lg is samsungs little stepbrother. I just watched a YouTube video, the verge at mountain view looking at the nexus 4 and nexus 10. They said the nexus 10 is the thinnest lightest and has the best resolution of any tab on the market. For the right price point I might have to scoop one or put it on my list for Santy Claus! The nexus 4 looked nice too.


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
> To the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice men in their clean white coats
> They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
> To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle thier thumbs and toes
> They're coming to take me away Ha Ha Ha
> 
> edit - On a side note, the Nexus 4 is the first phone from LG I've actually considered owning. I can hardly believe I am typing this, maybe the basket weavers are finally getting to me.


If they take you away B, can I buy your rig? JK I just looked at that LG, and I may have to eat my (posted ) words on that. hmmmmm 300 eh?


----------



## Woody

From what I see on the Play store the 8gb is $300. So then you take 2gb off that for ram and prolly another at least 1gb for data partition leaves you with very little storage. Think the 16gb is more our size.

On a lighter side friggin' Disney bought Lucasfilm and are planning a Star Wars VII for 2015. Not sure how I feel about this. Great graphics but at the price of story? Not so sure.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/10/30/the-walt-disney-company-acquires-lucasfilm-star-wars-episode-vii-set-for-2015


----------



## sugartibbs

The nexus 4 isnt out till the middle of the month, Ill keep the 959, but I wanted to wait on the GS3 till this got leaked, two weeks study on it.


----------



## yosup

$349 for 16 GB and no contract sounds a bit better. Maybe go the customer loyalty route as many a Zen brethren have mentioned. $199 w/ contract ... then score some loyalty hookups. The world is your oyster.

Google unveils new Nexus tablets and phone



> ... The base model Nexus 4 comes with 8 gigabytes of storage, half the typical amount for a smartphone. A 16 GB phone is available for *$349*. Both will go on sale on *Nov. 13 *online at the Google Play store. T-Mobile customers can also get a 16 GB version with a two-year contract for *$199* ...


If I bought this, part of me would be waiting for the other shoe to drop. LG ... kaput?? Not familiar with those two letters. Didn't they open up the "Nexus" program to all manufacturers? Considering the short product life cycles, I'm sure Samsung has another anouncement coming soon. Hehe.











> ... The search leader also announced a new 10-inch tablet, dubbed the Nexus 10. With *300 pixels per inch*, the Samsung device has the highest-resolution screen for any tablet, Google claims, including the iPad with Apple's Retina display. Apple (AAPL, Fortune 500) says the iPad sports a 264-pixels-per-inch screen ...


It's about time someone finally one-ups the revered "retina display" ... how you like 'dem apples now, Smegm'Apple?


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> $349 for 16 GB and no contract sounds a bit better. Maybe go the customer loyalty route as many a Zen brethren have mentioned. $199 w/ contract ... but less the loyalty discounts. The world is your oyster.


Its possible Tmo may not even get the N4, they never offered the GNex. Off contract is very tempting, very tempting indeed.


----------



## dougfresh

Man, did anyone see the Celtics game, lol! Can't believe it's basketball season already!! Yay


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... On a lighter side friggin' Disney bought Lucasfilm and are planning a Star Wars VII for 2015. Not sure how I feel about this. Great graphics but at the price of story? Not so sure.
> http://www.ign.com/a...ii-set-for-2015


All they need to do is add fluffy teddy bear pr0n (made in China tag money-shots & all), and they will rule the world!!



> ... _The Lucasfilm acquisition follows Disney's very successful acquisitions of Pixar and Marvel ..._


I forgot that ILM (Industrial Light & Magic) was owned by Lucasfilm. Now by Disney. Sheesh.

On the _lighter side_, at least it wasn't bought out by a Chinese company. No offense to my Asian brethren, but some things I'd prefer to keep in the USofA. ( I am Asian, btw )



> ... they intend to make more than one new Star Wars movie, beginning with Episode VII in 2015 followed by Episodes VIII and IX "every other year" and then "we'll go from there." ...


Is there any Lucas story material left for a legit VII (pardon my Star Wars ignorance)? Or, is this just another excuse to go reboot. Star Trek and Alien did it. So, maybe they're thinking they can take the liberty with Star Wars. Polarizing, indeed.

_May the farce be with you ..._


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> From what I see on the Play store the 8gb is $300. So then you take 2gb off that for ram and prolly another at least 1gb for data partition leaves you with very little storage. Think the 16gb is more our size.
> 
> On a lighter side friggin' Disney bought Lucasfilm and are planning a Star Wars VII for 2015. Not sure how I feel about this. Great graphics but at the price of story? Not so sure.
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/10/30/the-walt-disney-company-acquires-lucasfilm-star-wars-episode-vii-set-for-2015


 Wowsers, I didn't think of that...So will it really hover around 5-6 Gigs of storage then? DEAL BREAKER!! 16 GBs is the way to go. Guys need to get the unlocked version and use Red Pocket, Straight Talk, Simple or TMO 4g PrePay


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... Its possible Tmo may not even get the N4, they never offered the GNex. Off contract is very tempting, very tempting indeed.


Tru-dat. Sans any customer loyalty pimping, the $150 difference for no-contract v. contract = no brainer fo sho. Compelling stuff ... but is it enough to bring me over to LG ????









_I want a new drug
One that won't spill
One that don't cost too much
Or come in a pill_


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> All they need to do is add fluffy teddy bear pr0n (made in China tag money-shots & all), and they will rule the world!!
> 
> I forgot that ILM (Industrial Light & Magic) was owned by Lucasfilm. Now by Disney. Sheesh.
> 
> On the _lighter side_, at least it wasn't bought out by a Chinese company. No offense to my Asian brethren, but some things I'd prefer to keep in the USofA. ( I am Asian, btw )
> 
> Is there any Lucas story material left for a legit VII (pardon my Star Wars ignorance)? Or, is this just another excuse to go reboot. Star Trek and Alien did it. So, maybe they're thinking they can take the liberty with Star Wars. Polarizing, indeed.
> 
> _May the farce be with you ..._


Lucasltd also owns Skywalker Sound which is the parent company of......THX

Oh man, here comes my inner nerd.
-Han and Leia marry and have twins of their own. The kids are "identified " and offspring of the Chosen One and begin schooling in the Jedi arts. As they hit puberty one of them starts to change a bit and starts to get angry, greedy and full of rage. Spoiler : the Sith were never really eradicated and Vader had a few apprentices of his own. They hone the bad twins path to the dark side and eventually it become brother v brother. The New Republic is vulnerable because it is new and in disarray. Perfect place to incubate young treacherous dark lords.

True story bro.

Edit: I forgot to add last night that Luke takes on an apprentice who is a Sith double agent and later on down the road, finally turns Luke to the Dark Side.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lucasltd also owns Skywalker Sound which is the parent company of......THX
> 
> Oh man, here comes my inner nerd.
> -Han and Leia marry and have twins of their own. The kids are "identified " and offspring of the Chosen One and begin schooling in the Jedi arts. As they hit puberty one of them starts to change a bit and starts to get angry, greedy and full of rage. Spoiler : the Sith were never really eradicated and Vader had a few apprentices of his own. They hone the bad twins path to the dark side and eventually it become brother v brother. The New Republic is vulnerable because it is new and in disarray. Perfect place to incubate young treacherous dark lords.
> 
> True story bro.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add last night that Luke takes on an apprentice who is a Sith double agent and later on down the road, finally turns Luke to the Dark Side.


Where was the spoiler alert Wood??? Now it's ruined for me 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

I'll take Goofy over Jar Jar any day though.


----------



## samsgun357

Whasssup Zen-Nation? There is a new show coming on Bravo, starts next week (I think). It is a reality show about a new up-start tech company in silicon valley. I don't know anything more but I'm a bit curious. More details to come. 
Oh I think Mark Zuckerberg's sister is involved with the show in some way, a producer or something.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/10/09/start-ups-silicon-valley-bravo-trailer-video-air-date_n_1951247.html


----------



## samsgun357

I just posted this on the brown side, figured I should share with my zen brethren. Its the camera/gallery app for android 4.2. Just push to system/app and fix perms. Rename gallery2.apk to gallery.bak
so you can easily restore if you'd like. Reboot
http://db.tt/mfFA9Tvn


----------



## dougfresh

Sam I played with the 4.2 camera this morning for a little while and couldn't get the Photo Sphere working I have the one with libs included.
I'll post it in a bit....Messed with it for 2 minutes probably


----------



## Woody

There is one in the SGS3 section but one person says sphere works "pictures together like a Panorama pic, and isn't view able in gallery. Also normal pictures cause app to crash" and then another says "I did use the photo sphere few times. So far no issues. The pictures are view-able in the Gallery". Brown-side baffoonary, I tell ya.

Here is the thread, but I am sure it is the same one traveling around all the fora.


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/K2bVu26Y 4.2 with libs flashable... bak your gallery.apk first and flash. Testers said Photo Sphere works


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> http://db.tt/K2bVu26Y 4.2 with libs flashable... bak your gallery.apk first and flash. Testers said Photo Sphere works


Just flashed on mg s3 seems to be working just fine. Including photosphere

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## toast6977

I flashed it on my Vibrant. I appreciate the upload dougfresh, but on the Vibe everything seems to work so far, but photosphere says 'you device (t959) is not yet supported', and closes.

Seems to work for other devices though!


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... The N7 is a pretty damn slick device too. I'm in love with the one work bought me. Its perfect size IMO for portability and ease of holding with one hand without a case with a strap. Not to mention the Quad core proc, huge battery capacity, and all the bells and whistles ...


B ... do you use it mostly in Portrait or Landscape mode?

I've got an OG 7" Tab (SGT7), and I mainly use it in portrait mode (160 dpi, Tablet UI). I suppose I'm using it more like an oversized phone (vs tablet), but I absolutely luv the extra screen real estate (v. 4" screen). I agree 7" is a very portable form factor (ie. feels like carrying around a medium sized book). Plus, 1-handed use is no problemo - esp. while sitting on the can (sorry, TMI??).

Some people use 120 dpi & huge font size (CM10) in landscape mode. Home screens (with a maxed out grid layout) looks tablet-legit, but I find the vertical viewable area limiting whenever I'm in landscape. Lol, it took me a while just to get used to the status bar on the bottom, so maybe landscape could grow on me someday.


----------



## yosup

@DF
Slim's been quiet, bro. Wussss cookin?? 

@SammyBigGuns & Toasty"6.9"
Aside from PA, what other roms are you guys flashing on your Vibes?


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> @DF
> Slim's been quiet, bro. Wussss cookin??
> 
> @SammyBigGuns & Toasty"6.9"
> Aside from PA, what other roms are you guys flashing on your Vibes?


 √ DB brother!!! Oven Freshhhhhh


----------



## dougfresh

So after work I wanted to get my Halloween Party Groove on but when I left an hour ago DPEF wants to drink Metimucil and go the place were foggies go to... home


----------



## dougfresh

Looks like Tmo will get exclusively to the N4 but....is this worth it to go contract http://m.engadget.com/2012/10/31/t-mobile-says-its-nexus-4-wont-provide-wifi-calling/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## toast6977

yosup said:


> @DF
> Slim's been quiet, bro. Wussss cookin??
> 
> @SammyBigGuns & Toasty"6.9"
> Aside from PA, what other roms are you guys flashing on your Vibes?


Actually I've been faithful to PA. She gives me all a guy needs









Time constraints limit me making a lot of changes. Now Sammy gets around though. I think he needs flasher's anonymous


----------



## samsgun357

Your boy Sammy 2Guns has been loyal to this PA broad as well, she has been good to me. I haven't jumped around in awhile. PA seems to be one of the best JB vibrant ROMs available. I think its just as quick as SB, as long as background processes is set to 2. Then you have all the features, bonus, and Jrongi1's 360 version is much smoother than stock IMO. I've got to admit though, I've got a fever...and the only prescription is more vibe ROMs.
Woody......??

My name is Gunny
"Hi Gunny"
And I'm a flashaholic. I've been sober now for 16 days...


----------



## lapdog01

How great is this...
After 8am central time my Wife will have flashed her first Rom, which means that all of our immediate clan are able to root, flash,return to stock etc. And all of the basics of the Android world. I am sure I will have to rescue someone soon, or pull the all-nighter for the save, but for the most part I am freeeee

Topic change alert
why "never judge a book by it's cover" is true
I had to train 3 veteran operators and one rookie on a brand new Glass Fab machine that only I had been trained on. I led the instructional class for two days. The vet operators looked confident and had all the right questions and the noob looked lost. However after testing the vets averaged 80% while the rook got 100% correct???
Next in the hands on this kid effin ROCKED!!!! He ran this CNC like he built it. Afterward I asked him how he was able to master this so quickly. He replied " I have nothin to lose and everything to prove". After today he goes back to his home plant with my recommendation for Lead operator on this machine. He is the ONLY one to make the grade. File this under new lesson for Lappy.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

I am trying to manage some time to build something. What do you want? I mean what type of ROM, (PA, AOKP, CM10 - I'll stay away from Slim outta respect for Doug). I am still trying to figure out some things to do with this kitchen also. So a learning curve might need to be implemented too. Plus I know next to nothing about kernels either.

Lappy, great story. I wished more yoots were like that guy.


----------



## dougfresh

By all means woody, SB es tu casa! Are you building for sgs3 or the Vibrator? Good stuff


----------



## Woody

Both, but I'm still learning. Have had only 1 successful build for the GS3. I got it all set up and then had all these things fall in my schedule clogging it up.


----------



## dougfresh

OK, photo sphere will not work on the Vib because it requires a gyroscope.. Vibs only have a accelerometer







maybe some dev can mod it in the future. Jalis worked cuz the SGS3 has one


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup said:


> B ... do you use it mostly in Portrait or Landscape mode?
> 
> I've got an OG 7" Tab (SGT7), and I mainly use it in portrait mode (160 dpi, Tablet UI). I suppose I'm using it more like an oversized phone (vs tablet), but I absolutely luv the extra screen real estate (v. 4" screen). I agree 7" is a very portable form factor (ie. feels like carrying around a medium sized book). Plus, 1-handed use is no problemo - esp. while sitting on the can (sorry, TMI??).
> 
> Some people use 120 dpi & huge font size (CM10) in landscape mode. Home screens (with a maxed out grid layout) looks tablet-legit, but I find the vertical viewable area limiting whenever I'm in landscape. Lol, it took me a while just to get used to the status bar on the bottom, so maybe landscape could grow on me someday.


Mainly in portrait. The only real times I remember having it in landscape mode, is when its on my desk with my live beach wallpaper running, and I'm taking frequent mental trips to the beach.

I use 170dpi and large fonts. The status bar on the bottom is definitely different, but I like how compact it is. As for your can comment, you couldn't be more right. Even Roman called it the best poopin' tool to date. LMAO


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> OK, _*photo sphere will not work*_ on the Vib because it requires a gyroscope.. Vibs only have a accelerometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some dev can mod it in the future. Jalis worked cuz the SGS3 has one


Does not work on My Nexus S either.
I get a,,,, 
"Sorry, your device is not yet supported Model:Full Android on Cresop (unknown)"
message and it closes the camera.
other than this, Works like a dream.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup

I needs some unbiased advice
Just RSVP'd to the Chi-town Stop for this http://www.jackhoneytailgate.com/throwdown. Could this be a mistake?? or is it all goood?


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup
> I needs some unbiased advice
> Just RSVP'd to the Chi-town Stop for this http://www.jackhoney...e.com/throwdown. Could this be a mistake?? or is it all goood?


Wow ... what exactly is this? Free JD? Free food? Free beer nuts? Free BACON?????









If you click the RSVP button now, it says, "Unfortunately, the guest list for this event is now full." Lol. Never heard of this. Tennessee Honey JD ... hmmm.

If the "honey is flowing" (Tennessee Honey JD that is), sounds like fixin's for a fun time.


----------



## lapdog01

It"s a tailgate paaartaaay before da Bearssss game sponsored by Jack Daniels. Food, drinks, cheerleaders....uh oh
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

It's "all goood" then, my brother.
Go BearssssssssseahawkS!! 

( you had me at "sponsored by Jack Daniels" ... oh, and "cheerleaders"







)


----------



## yosup

toast6977 said:


> Your boy Sammy 2Guns has been loyal to this PA broad as well, she has been good to me ...


So many possibilities with PA. What's your typical UI & dpi config? I've been jumping around so many roms (mainly in search of my Internal SD holy grail), I haven't given PA a fair chance to say, "luv you long time." 

I do like the fact PA uses Semaphore - ie. the only JB kernel that boots on my sumumumbich EU phone. EU & JB has been interesting so far. Stock CM10 kernel is the only JB kernel that will mount /system on my phone. So I need to flash that before a full wipe, flashing rom, other stuff, and aroma fm (to swap vold.fstab in recovery). Then, I have to flash Semaphore just to boot up the rom. Lol. But then I can't nandroid or do anything that requires mounting /system. Sheit ... I'm just happy to bask in duh Schweddy Nuttuh Buttuh.









Now I just need the Woodman and B to work their hoodoo and cook up a rom that will finally bring me out of the EU doghouse.

( B's got dibbs on Zen Jelly. As far as Woodrube JB rom names go ... maybe "Wood Jelly" might already be reserved for his private "flashing" sessions back at casa del Wood.







)


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> How great is this...
> After 8am central time my Wife will have flashed her first Rom, which means that all of our immediate clan are able to root, flash,return to stock etc. And all of the basics of the Android world ...


S'uh beautiful thang, my man. "Modern Family" ain't got nuthin on this "Modern Android Family." Bulleedat!!


----------



## dougfresh

My boyz won against VA


----------



## dougfresh

No body roles this bad brethren mp tree lol http://db.tt/DP9cXdT2 ***** wat lol.My favorite jam


----------



## samsgun357

@yosup, I'm using the PA demo setup. Its hybrid mode, system and user apps at 220 DPI, status bar 230 DPI and lock screen 200 DPI. Then I have a couple of apps that I've changed the DPI on as well. There are so many possible combinations of setup. I guess that's why I've stayed with it, I haven't gotten bored. Plus its silky smooth. The tweaked out 360 version is the bah-bah-zee!

Possible names for Wood's 
ROMs: Woody-Bean, 
if he uses a slim base, Slimwoody
Any other ideas?

@DPEF, who is that??? The second cut sounds kind of like Young Buck.


----------



## dougfresh

http://newalbumreleases.net/50000/kendrick-lamar-good-kid-m-a-a-d-city-2012/ did ya dig it!!


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> http://newalbumreleases.net/50000/kendrick-lamar-good-kid-m-a-a-d-city-2012/ did ya dig it!!


I have heard a lot about this cat lately. Its been awhile since an artist from the west coast has had this much hype surrounding him, probably since The Game. I used to listen to a lot of hip hop but most of the crap coming out today is R&B (rap&bullshite). The 90's was the pinnacle of hip hop! I'm diggin this guy though.


----------



## Woody

Brown-side was busy today for The Wood. Had to get my Mod-on with those beotches.


----------



## lapdog01

Wood LAYING DOWN DA LAW big Woody style. I dont know what was goin on but they raised the ire of the Zen-Mod. Somebody is gonna get BANNED..body parts scattered everywhere..ugly









Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Dogs and cats living together. Mass hysteria.

I try to keep it cool and stay level headed by channeling my inner Zen, but some of those knuckleheads are beyond help sometimes.


----------



## toast6977

@yosup regarding PA settings, looking at it I think I'm setup identical to Sammy2Guns. I've got browser DPI custom so its not so small, and a few others to suit me.

I haven't even messed with the phablet/other modes, but I just saw an awesome screenie that imilleson posted (of the new keyboard, but it had status bar on bottom) and it really looked nice. I'm going to try it.


----------



## samsgun357

toast6977 said:


> @yosup regarding PA settings, looking at it I think I'm setup identical to Sammy2Guns. I've got browser DPI custom so its not so small, and a few others to suit me.
> 
> I haven't even messed with the phablet/other modes, but I just saw an awesome screenie that imilleson posted (of the new keyboard, but it had status bar on bottom) and it really looked nice. I'm going to try it.


That's tablet mode.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> @yosup, I'm using the PA demo setup. Its hybrid mode, system and user apps at 220 DPI, status bar 230 DPI and lock screen 200 DPI. Then I have a couple of apps that I've changed the DPI on as well ...


Any market compatibility issues at all with all those non-std dpi's running amok?









You're just flashing std gapps right? I don't recall jrongi posting any PA-specific gapps (or other addon) files. Or (taking off my SB hat), the multi dpi hacks must already be included in the rom zip.

Before using SB & the Slim_Multi_DPI_Play_Store, I would always run into market compatibility headaches when using non-240 dpi (ie. anything > 190 is disorienting). One of the main reasons I go running back to SB & its 182 dpi.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Any market compatibility issues at all with all those non-std dpi's running amok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just flashing std gapps right? I don't recall jrongi posting any PA-specific gapps (or other addon) files. Or (taking off my SB hat), the multi dpi hacks must already be included in the rom zip.
> 
> Before using SB & the Slim_Multi_DPI_Play_Store, I would always run into market compatibility headaches when using non-240 dpi (ie. anything > 190 is disorienting). One of the main reasons I go running back to SB & its 182 dpi.


All this PA love has me itchin to flash it to the vibe today. Or at least until we get the Big Bean Wood Alpha, or Br1cK'd Zen-jelly Beta. Okay gonna go hunt down this PA girlie.


----------



## ndwgs

I ammm homeeeee!

Crap. You guys went out on me on this thread. I'm lagging behind now. Sheesh!

Thnx Ray for sending the Zen Brothers my shout out.

Hey crew... if you guys don't hear from me.. I'm always on Twitter. I'd go insane without interaction from the interwebz. Thats how Ray got my msg to you guys.

Anywho.. for the next week I'm busy as well... moving to Maryland. And I'm going to try and meeting up with Casey (oka_xda) in Ohio. He recently moved there too. Lolol...

Miss talking to y'alls... and having fun. Stay Classy peeps!

Oh... SO HOW ABOUT THEM SAN FRAN GIANTS!

AND MY NINERSSSS!!!

Oh RayRay... I think yer twitter account is hi jacked and hacked. You've been twittering about loosing fat and great pics of nekkid women!!!

Sent from my 3rd Galaxy!


----------



## Woody

That's funny. I got a tweet from him yesterday about fake Rolexes.

Nate, where are you going to meet Casey? I know he lives in Canton but he was making his way down here to the Nati soon. Maybe we could all meet up?


----------



## Raykovitz

You mean you guys Dont want to lose weight wear nice watches for cheap and look at some hooooosssssss !!!!







Twitter reset my account so hopefuly it stoped that crap. Sorry guys..


----------



## Raykovitz

Running Wicked on the S3 and I have to say it.s pretty Smooth !!


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> Running Wicked on the S3 and I have to say it.s pretty Smooth !!


NICE!! I was running that... but now I tried Aeon Flux. Still buggy. But it is as smooth as Wicked. So it has tons of potential.

Sent from my 3rd Galaxy!


----------



## Raykovitz

I flashed Aeon for a bit right before wicked. It does have huge potential for an initial release.

Sent from my Spiced S3


----------



## samsgun357

@ndwgs, you, oka1 and woody, enjoy your three way lol...

@yosup, no issues whatsoever with incompatibility issues. I see post all the time on SB thread about it (no disrespect DPEF). I don't know why it doesn't effect PA but it doesn't. Std gapps with it.
I have a copy of PA 2.50-360 with updated GPS. I get first lock in under 60sec, subsequent locks are quicker. PM me here or on brown-side if you want it.
There are also some DL files on PA thread that are apparently working well for GPS fix. I believe N00B flashed them and has had great GPS fix/lock with it.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

samsgun357 said:


> I have a copy of PA 2.50-360 with updated GPS. I get first lock in under 60sec, subsequent locks are quicker. PM me here or on brown-side if you want it.
> There are also some DL files on PA thread that are apparently working well for GPS fix. I believe N00B flashed them and has had great GPS fix/lock with it.


"Great" isn't the term to describe it, "awesome" or "epic" would be more suiting. Lol. Yeah, jrafael's GPS fix works like a charm. His fix is comprised of three flashable zips, all of which can be found in his original post here.

*PA360 + SEMAPHORE + JRAFAEL'S GPS FIX =*


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... @yosup, no issues whatsoever with incompatibility issues. I see post all the time on SB thread about it (no disrespect DPEF). I don't know why it doesn't effect PA but it doesn't. Std gapps with it.
> I have a copy of PA 2.50-360 with updated GPS. I get first lock in under 60sec, subsequent locks are quicker. PM me here or on brown-side if you want it.
> There are also some DL files on PA thread that are apparently working well for GPS fix. I believe N00B flashed them and has had great GPS fix/lock with it.


Thanks, brother. Pretty damn sweet that SB & PA handle custom dpi's so well.









Lol. I think the vast majority of those brownside yahoo's never wipe or are just lazy about it. Never understood that wiping phobia. All the time they spend bitching & re-inventing the wheel (and cluttering up the threads), they inevitably end up having to wipe & re-flash. I always full wipe & format sys between any build I've ever flashed. Never ran into market compatibility issues on SB.

GPS is a non-priority for me, but I noticed the discussion jrongi & you guys were having. I've downloaded those 3 files for a rainy day (if I ever really need GPS). DF also has a collection of his own if you ever need to compare notes.

Lock within 60 sec is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Raykovitz

@ Noob... Nice job on the Vib Bible !! looks like your putting a lot of hard work into it. Thanks.


----------



## ndwgs

samsgun357 said:


> @ndwgs, you, oka1 and woody, enjoy your three way lol...


Lol... thanks Gunny.

Sent from my 3rd Galaxy!


----------



## ndwgs

Yosup! Sup bro!!

Damn it has been heelllaaa a long time mang. So whats cooking here?

Dougie! Will you teach me how to Freshey?

Sent from my 3rd Galaxy!


----------



## amandadam

dougfresh said:


> http://newalbumrelea...-a-d-city-2012/ did ya dig it!!


Dougie,
Here's one for ya,with some humor.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Raykovitz said:


> @ Noob... Nice job on the Vib Bible !! looks like your putting a lot of hard work into it. Thanks.


No kidding. I thought compiling a list of Gingerbread roms would be taxing (total of 21 ROMs), but that was nothin' compared to the time it took to compile the monster Froyo list I'll be posting later tonight. I had to scavenge the entire 41 pages of the Devopment section on XDA. Then, I had to find mirrors for quite a few of them, due to dead download links. In the end the Froyo list spans over 30 roms... And I still have to find mirrors for the Toxic roms (hopefully fishman will have most of them)....

I traveled to the inner-most depths of the development section and came back alive, that's a feat in itself... Except I might need glasses from now on.


----------



## icarianecho

Any of you gents tried AOKP Milestone 1 yet?

Just flashed it & about to set up, but just curious.

Been rocking PA for a month, but I've just had so many hard boot issues with every single kernel I tried for it (stock settings, playing with settings, none of it mattered).

Gonna miss some of its flexibility for sure, but sick & tired of puling the Vibe outta my pocket and being in recovery mode. Ugh!

Anyway, AOKP?


----------



## eddychecker

Hi guys, back from a week in Orlando, watchin my money go down the slides! We had a great time, but by doctors orders (mom's actually), my phone was at home. Wow did I miss a lot! And BTW, my blood pressure was down, my heart rate was down and overall, I had a new sense of calm. I'm gonna try to lay off my phone for the first couple of days back and ween myself back into it. After a crazy week like we've had here in the god blessed USA, it's good to be home.


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> Hi guys, back from a week in Orlando, watchin my money go down the slides! We had a great time, but by doctors orders (mom's actually), my phone was at home. Wow did I miss a lot! And BTW, my blood pressure was down, my heart rate was down and overall, I had a new sense of calm. I'm gonna try to lay off my phone for the first couple of days back and ween myself back into it. After a crazy week like we've had here in the god blessed USA, it's good to be home.


Welcome back eddy. Glad SOMEONE is able to ween themselves off of Android. I sure need to. Sounds like a good recipe for health


----------



## dougfresh

Seems like a bunch of Slim devs/ maintainers are dropping flow for the Nexus 4 as soon as it drops. I already signed up on GPlay last week to notify me when it's live for preorder/order. It's a sad day when I will push my Vibrator to the drawer cuz she's been a fine 'ho lol


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Hi guys, back from a week in Orlando, watchin my money go down the slides! We had a great time, but by doctors orders (mom's actually), my phone was at home. Wow did I miss a lot! And BTW, my blood pressure was down, my heart rate was down and overall, I had a new sense of calm. I'm gonna try to lay off my phone for the first couple of days back and ween myself back into it. After a crazy week like we've had here in the god blessed USA, it's good to be home.


 Brother Eddy that's great news man! My dad has struggled with high-blood pressure for years and lately he's been great due to the fact that he minimizes his salt intake, drinks less Cuban Coffee and doesn't take life too stressfully anymore. Vacations are always excellent body and mind recuperaters


----------



## Mostdef69

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> No kidding. I thought compiling a list of Gingerbread roms would be taxing (total of 21 ROMs), but that was nothin' compared to the time it took to compile the monster Froyo list I'll be posting later tonight. I had to scavenge the entire 41 pages of the Devopment section on XDA. Then, I had to find mirrors for quite a few of them, due to dead download links. In the end the Froyo list spans over 30 roms... And I still have to find mirrors for the Toxic roms (hopefully fishman will have most of them)....
> 
> I traveled to the inner-most depths of the development section and came back alive, that's a feat in itself... Except I might need glasses from now on.


I have the toxic rom and themes too if your interest


----------



## Mostdef69

Dougfresh are you saying your getting Lg model Nexus 4?


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Dougfresh are you saying your getting Lg model Nexus 4?


 Yup, I'm taking the LG plunge... If Shit sucks prior to a month, I'm getting a GNote2. Exynos Will not be supported by Team Hacksung (what they're called) which is big because all of us are flashers/ hackers..and it's important. I wanna blast rommys still so far about 7 Slimmers are getting it and probably numerous others are also


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Mostdef69 said:


> I have the toxic rom and themes too if your interest


I'm very interested. I already contacted fishman, and he thinks he has all of them. But he won't be able to check until he gets back home (I'm assuming he's either on vacation or a businesses trip). Either way, I'd love to know what you have. These are the ROMs I'm looking for specifically:

ToXiC MuZiC & ToXiC SmOkIn MuZiC
Black Ice
Toxic 7
Toxic Baby3 RedBaby & Blackbaby
Firefly

As for TOXIC themes, I'm all for em'. If you got em', I'll take any I can get. Just let me know what ROM they work for.

Thanks for the offer & willingness to pitch in; really appreciate it! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Yup, I'm taking the LG plunge... If Shit sucks prior to a month, I'm getting a GNote2. Exynos Will not be supported by Team Hacksung (what they're called) which is big because all of us are flashers/ hackers..and it's important. I wanna blast rommys still so far about 7 Slimmers are getting it and probably numerous others are also


I may be taking the LG plunge as well. The Nexus 4 seems very promising, but I may wait until its released and circulates around a bit before I make my final decision.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Noobs can you make us sum really badd ass avatars like last season.. Por Favor! G+ me or [email protected]


----------



## dougfresh

I'm sorta scared for the first release cuz it might be buggy, but with Le Goog, they'll release an update in mere weeks to squash issues. It's True Google Experience.


----------



## dougfresh

I blew my top on SB thread ! Prb and I tried to help the "greatness" and he had his failed way of doing things. If a Mod wants to banish me let it be Oka1!!!! Or PRBassplayer


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Seems like a bunch of Slim devs/ maintainers are dropping flow for the Nexus 4 as soon as it drops. I already signed up on GPlay last week to notify me when it's live for preorder/order. It's a sad day when I will push my Vibrator to the drawer cuz she's been a fine 'ho lol


I still pull ye olde vibe out on the weekends to flash for ol' times sake. But more and more susie goes to the back o the drawer. 
I actually got to put my hands on the nexus 4 this weekend. O know a T-mo Guy, Very Nice experience, and quick. I tried to butter him up, so I took him to the tailgate partaaaaaaay with me. I think he fell in love with one of the Jack Daniels cheerleaders. Just glad that I drove Cuz he got BLITZED. I digress. That LG Nex looks like a good choice so I may get one just for kicks. Nice to see mostdef post again..Whatup Playa??? Bearssssssss


----------



## ndwgs

Zen Nation!

Anybody that's using the S3 tried out AOKP JB 4.1.2 build for d2tmo?

I'm about to dive in.

I'll post results later.


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Zen Nation!
> 
> Anybody that's using the S3 tried out AOKP JB 4.1.2 build for d2tmo?
> 
> I'm about to dive in.
> 
> I'll post results later.


I haven't tried it yet nate. I have been stuck on liquid smooth. But am always willing to flash
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> Yeah Woodster! Do you have gtalk? Lets talk! Let's ask Casey if he want a conference threeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndwgs512 is my handle. Just identify urself so I know to add u in


I sent you a ping just now to get you in my address book. Let me know if you don't get it.

Anyone else who wants to add me in my name is Woodrube. I know real original huh?


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Yup, I'm taking the LG plunge... If Shit sucks prior to a month, I'm getting a GNote2. Exynos Will not be supported by Team Hacksung (what they're called) which is big because all of us are flashers/ hackers..and it's important. I wanna blast rommys still so far about 7 Slimmers are getting it and probably numerous others are also


LG N4 look promise but the only thing scare me is from LG tech support they sux bad. I was thinking about getting note2. I need something big to type on my IP Relay.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody did ya do a Mod-father on one of my posts?


----------



## Mostdef69

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I'm very interested. I already contacted fishman, and he thinks he has all of them. But he won't be able to check until he gets back home (I'm assuming he's either on vacation or a businesses trip). Either way, I'd love to know what you have. These are the ROMs I'm looking for specifically:
> 
> ToXiC MuZiC & ToXiC SmOkIn MuZiC
> Black Ice
> Toxic 7
> Toxic Baby3 RedBaby & Blackbaby
> Firefly
> 
> As for TOXIC themes, I'm all for em'. If you got em', I'll take any I can get. Just let me know what ROM they work for.
> 
> Thanks for the offer & willingness to pitch in; really appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Here the Themes i have so far for Toxic

[sub]8CrazyHoneyGreen[/sub]
[sub]8CrazyHoneyRedBeast[/sub]
[sub]8CrazyOrangeMesh[/sub]
[sub]Crazy8-Gingerbread[/sub]
[sub]Crazy8-Revert[/sub]
[sub]Toxic_CarbonFiber_1[/sub]
[sub]Toxic_Darkyy_Red[/sub]
[sub]Toxic_Darkyy_Red-swype_fonts[/sub]

[sub]They all work on D9 and Toxic8 too[/sub]


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Woody did ya do a Mod-father on one of my posts?


Not me. Was Casey that did it. I did go in and read the thread this morning though (good stuff).

Edit: There are several new forums up for grabs for us to Mod and I am trying to get the N4 but it looks like I might have been beaten on that one. I just put in for the N10 though, so we'll see. If they do need a 5th for the N4, I will probably get it. Just an fyi from the Mod-father.


----------



## eddychecker

Does anyone remember on the brown side where someone tested each of the modem files vs. speed for each area. I spent some time this morning looking and could not find anything for our vibes. Maybe it's the zen state I've been in since my return from Eden. :')

PS: With Slim, I must reflash a modem every once in a short while to regain my IMEI. Usually after a reboot with low battery.


----------



## ndwgs

HOLY JELLY BEAN FOUR POINT ONE POINT TWO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought I'd spell the whole thing out....

BECAUSE THAT SHIZ IS FRACKEN FAST!

that is all.............

I'm Nathan and I approve this effin msg, biznitches!


----------



## ndwgs

eddychecker said:


> Does anyone remember on the brown side where someone tested each of the modem files vs. speed for each area. I spent some time this morning looking and could not find anything for our vibes. Maybe it's the zen state I've been in since my return from Eden. :')
> 
> PS: With Slim, I must reflash a modem every once in a short while to regain my IMEI. Usually after a reboot with low battery.


Is this it? For the Vibrant, right?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=959088


----------



## Woody

Or maybe this?


----------



## Br1cK'd

*The anti-AppleTV*

I picked up a Roku HD (read review here) this weekend since my old ass TV doesn't have fun apps like Netflix and what not, and this thing is pretty damn spectacular. Lots of channels to choose from, paid and non paid streaming services, free, paid, and rental channels, all over WiFi.

I'm wondering if:

A.) Anyone else has one?

and if so

B.) Any good channel recommendations?

I've found a few good private channels like NowhereTV and a handful of others, guess just looking for more, figured the lounge is as good a place as any to put it out there.

Also for those that have sworn off the evil cable conglomerates (Comcast sucks all the p%#!s), with over 500 channels of mostly free content, I'd say this thing is just about a must have.


----------



## lapdog01

@Br1cK'd
I too Roku my brotha. I swore off cable for two years now. I admittedly don't watch a lot of tube anyway, so I don't know very much beyond my Hulu/ Netflix/ Crackle and Wiziwig to get mah Sports on, but my fam has never complained about the change 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Yosup! Sup bro!!
> Damn it has been heelllaaa a long time mang. So whats cooking here? ...


Wussup, homie!!! Good to have you back in the Lounge, bruh.









Damn, it's a good time to be a Bay Area sports fan. Not too shabby, eh?

Btw, tough loss for the Troj'erz. Any time you score 51 points and lose, you can't hang your head too low tho. The loss did help Oregon grab the #2 AP spot (just need the BCS poll to smarten up). K. State & Notre Lame = not worthy, imo. PAC-12's been beating up on each other all year, so those rankings-musical-chairs ain't gettin' no luv from the BCS computers. I fricken hate Oregon, but I'm all for PAC-12 being represented in the BCS championship game. Let Oregon roll up and get their revenge on 'Bama. Then as they sit on their high horse, UW will take 'em down next year!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I blew my top on SB thread ! Prb and I tried to help the "greatness" and he had his failed way of doing things. If a Mod wants to banish me let it be Oka1!!!! Or PRBassplayer


Anybody who's got "thegreat" as part of their username is just asking for an ass kickin'. Thought it was some funny stuff, but did I miss the really good stuff? DF, did ya get censored?

I laughed at this classic DF comeback.








http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1217



> dougfresh:
> *Go back to ICS Passion* !!!!! "Greatness" say something else


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... O know a T-mo Guy, Very Nice experience, and quick. I tried to butter him up, so I took him to the tailgate partaaaaaaay with me. I think he fell in love with one of the Jack Daniels cheerleaders. Just glad that I drove Cuz he got BLITZED ...


How was the Tennessee Honey JD? Good sheit? Free bacon?









Luv watching that highlight of Urlacher's INT / TD ... 46 yards, baby!!

CHI 51 - TEN 20 ... yikes. Good thing Jake Locker was still injured. He may have popped his shoulder out again had he played. Jay Cutler: 19/26, 229 yds, 3 TD, and 0 INT. Wtf? Is that furrealz?


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> ... PS: With Slim, I must reflash a modem every once in a short while to regain my IMEI. Usually after a reboot with low battery.


That is simply bizarre, man. You & I have the fussiest Vibes on this board fo' sho. Seems like you get all sorts of fun once you hit that "low battery" state. IIRC, you were getting strange error messages as well. Good times, bro.









Btw, I believe SB backs up EFS on /sdcard/backup/efs. I've never used that to restore, but it might be worth checking out.

( btw ... wicked avatar.







)


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> How was the Tennessee Honey JD? Good sheit? Free bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv watching that highlight of Urlacher's INT / TD ... 46 yards, baby!!
> 
> CHI 51 - TEN 20 ... yikes. Good thing Jake Locker was still injured. He may have popped his shoulder out again had he played. Jay Cutler: 19/26, 229 yds, 3 TD, and 0 INT. Wtf? Is that furrealz?


I took a friend with who got trashed. I was enjoyin the great food including some JD Honey sauced ribz.. Nice. some mild sippin ( Rollin in the A8 drinkin is a no-no) and enjoying thepeeps. met some Fun peeps and a good time was had by all. Even when my drunken bud proposed marriage to the cheerleaders, they were extremely chill, even though he wuz a bit obnoxious . Bearss D is opportunistic. If p-nut Tillman is ANYWHERE around the ball he'll be punchin it out. Don't be surprised if the NFL outlaws it someday ie the p-nut rule. Urlacher's eyes must have been as wide as the football when he saw endzone


----------



## jaliscojorge

How are you liking liquid rc7 lappy? I've got it all downloaded and ready to go along with the 1.6 lean kernel just haven't had the time to flash and reset everything. Just because I don't want to dirty flash to avoid blaming any problems on that.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## sugartibbs

No biggie DougF, hard to be patient, when my hamster can get to JB from Eclair, But "The Great Caint" That was a Camp TAKATOKA Pillow Fight.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Don't go, Cha-Chi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who's got "thegreat" as part of their username is just asking for an ass kickin'. Thought it was some funny stuff, but did I miss the really good stuff? DF, did ya get censored?
> 
> I laughed at this classic DF comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1217


 I had a post removed lolol! My first evah!! Something about.. " I sense azzholeness , I hope you permanently brick your sh%$ and go fu$% yourself hihi. I wrote it all out but XDA has built-in editing tools so it came out like this "Go **** yourself" lol. If you read back pbr and I really tried helping. Whatevvvaahh. I replied to the "greatness" today politely


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> How are you liking liquid rc7 lappy? I've got it all downloaded and ready to go along with the 1.6 lean kernel just haven't had the time to flash and reset everything. Just because I don't want to dirty flash to avoid blaming any problems on that.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


I am lovin this RC7 jorge. I have zero issues, wallet is smooth. Battery is good, and it is FAST. Also I dirty flashed ala woodrube and all is well. Join the smoooothnesss 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Hey Jorge. Use the link that I posted up (I can relink it if you need me too) . It is slightly different from the RC7 posted on the other side. Much cleaner IMO. There seems to be a fair amount of users that are having simple problems like FCs and spotty reboots. I have nothing wrong whatsoever and am actually really impressed. With the Theme Chooser, I have everything I need. My tether works fine, no screen tears, Now works fine, Lappy is using Wallet...
I'm pretty sure all those problems over there are user issues that we powerusers know how to fix easily. Are you still on RC5? If so, just dirty flash RC7 and wipe caches and fix permissions and you'll be Smth. <---so smooth I forgot the oo's.

Here is the link in case you missed it. RC7 http://d-h.st/jIZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks woody, I'll flash your version for sure as soon as I can.
Oh and lappy, did you reset wallet before dirty flashing or not?

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

That's cool. My version comes with LeanKernel v1.6 whereas the official comes with Ktoonsez kernel. Imo I like LK better. Stay off V1.7, I was having problems with OC sticking. I actually downloaded 1.8 just now and am going to test it tomorrow and see. Good luck and if you have any issues, just hit us up over here or shoot me a PM over there.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I remember reading about using lean kernel 1.6. That's why I had it downloaded as well. But good to know it's all included in your download. Thanks again woody. You the man. #NoHomo :-D

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I had a post removed lolol! My first evah!! Something about.. " I sense azzholeness , I hope you permanently brick your sh%$ and go fu$% yourself hihi. I wrote it all out but XDA has built-in editing tools so it came out like this "Go **** yourself" lol. If you read back pbr and I really tried helping. Whatevvvaahh. I replied to the "greatness" today politely


LOL. Man, I wished I would've caught that. Only problem then would be I'd end up with a scarlet letter infraction for ganging up on the dude right with you. Haha.









I went back and read thru the "greatness" posts (3 pages because of this dude). What a pompous ass. Fricken tool. I can't stand the people who claim they're not being disrespectful (yada, yada) ... all the while they're doing exactly that. He's got some long ass posts in there wasting space, so you can't really catch it unless you read all of it. His arrogance comes thru in his obvious little quips.

I said my piece in a little SB post. Wanted to really rail on him, but I didn't want to give him the satisfaction to come back and perpetuate his own "greatness." What a fricken tool.


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Thanks woody, I'll flash your version for sure as soon as I can.
> Oh and lappy, did you reset wallet before dirty flashing or not?
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


no I had a brain cramp. But I did the change to the gnex build prop then flashed the wallet zip, signed in and went back to S3 build prop and all is well.


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> HOLY JELLY BEAN FOUR POINT ONE POINT TWO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought I'd spell the whole thing out....
> 
> BECAUSE THAT SHIZ IS FRACKEN FAST!
> 
> that is all.............
> 
> I'm Nathan and I approve this effin msg, biznitches!


Liquid and AOKP are both lightning fast and have great customization features. But Imho ASOP ROMs defeat what the next big thing (SG3 & Note2) is all about .I hate to say TW features are pretty nice and keep me comming back. I would just like to see a Dev incorporate the theme chooser into a TW Rom that and for T-mo to get of their azz and push out JB for the SIII.


----------



## dougfresh

There's a 4.2 gapps dump with all the goodies including a seperate GWallet apk for you guys with the sgs3 http://m.pocketnow.com/2012/11/06/android-42-gapps


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, you're the man brotha!! Zen Mafia rollin' hard


----------



## eddychecker

ndwgs said:


> Or maybe this?
> View attachment 34340


You guys are awesome! I realize that Sammie will never write us another modem file to load, but this helped me a lot. I'm currently on Slim 2.9.0 with Semaphore 2.5 kernel and in the outlying areas of Chicago, KA7 works best. Battery issues are really not a concern with our phones anymore unless 30+ hours on a charge won't get it done for you. ;')


----------



## Mostdef69

I vote today


----------



## Woody

Will be voting after work but before a skating party.

I am and always will be a firm believer in the right to vote. Whether or not it effects the outcome, it is still your right and you should exercise it. People have died to give it to me, so...


----------



## eddychecker

I dropped the kids off at school before going to work today and passed by our voting center. There was no line and I was the 251st voter of the day. The line was so short, I went home and got my wife to come back with me. She voted for the first time today. She's had the right to vote for almost 20 years. I think she didn't want to go for so many reasons, none of which were about the actual voting. She was scared, confused, nervous, not wanting to look the fool. Afterwards, she had a look of pure satisfaction on her face. I'd almost say proud. I'm a happy guy today.


----------



## Mostdef69

I was #134


----------



## lapdog01

I early voted last saturday. A lot of peeps did the early vote, so it looks like short lines no waiting today. Wifey is an election judge , so she is logging 16+ at the local polling place today

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Edit: NVM

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> There's a 4.2 gapps dump with all the goodies including a seperate GWallet apk for you guys with the sgs3 http://m.pocketnow.com/2012/11/06/android-42-gapps


Damn its a slow ass download!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> LOL. Man, I wished I would've caught that. Only problem then would be I'd end up with a scarlet letter infraction for ganging up on the dude right with you. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and read thru the "greatness" posts (3 pages because of this dude). What a pompous ass. Fricken tool. I can't stand the people who claim they're not being disrespectful (yada, yada) ... all the while they're doing exactly that. He's got some long ass posts in there wasting space, so you can't really catch it unless you read all of it. His arrogance comes thru in his obvious little quips.
> 
> I said my piece in a little SB post. Wanted to really rail on him, but I didn't want to give him the satisfaction to come back and perpetuate his own "greatness." What a fricken tool.


Just read your post, I think you put him in is place without coming off as "attacking" or as a pompous ass. The was "greatness" my friend!


----------



## samsgun357

Woodrube said:


> Will be voting after work but before a skating party.
> 
> I am and always will be a firm believer in the right to vote. Whether or not it effects the outcome, it is still your right and you should exercise it. People have died to give it to me, so...


Well said, if you don't vote, you lose the right to complain!


----------



## dougfresh

I voted for Ross Perot today...ehhhh...yes! I love his pie charts


----------



## Raykovitz

dougfresh said:


> I voted for Ross Perot today...ehhhh...yes! I love his pie charts


UUUMMMMM...... PIE !!!


----------



## Woody

Ray I saw you in the wicked thread today asking about the Trinity kernels. When I was on stock I had best results on 7b and 31ba. I have them both if you need them. 31ba was better than 7b imo and scaled better with interactive/sio.


----------



## lapdog01

What happens when you let a bunch of Bears into your House??
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/bears-fans-drink-nashville-bars-dry-234602900--nfl.html

Not surprising though


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> Ray I saw you in the wicked thread today asking about the Trinity kernels. When I was on stock I had best results on 7b and 31ba. I have them both if you need them. 31ba was better than 7b imo and scaled better with interactive/sio.


I'm on 7b now. I'll run this for a few then i'll check out 31. Thanks for lookin out !!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Finally had time to flash liquid rc7 and set it up in spurts . Pretty close to finish resetting everything. Decided to do a clean install. Only had a sudden reboot when I went to set up my Wi-Fi. Other than that all is running very smooth. Question for lappy and woody. Does the updated sytem.ui for the nicer lockscreen weather widget work with this version as well before I apply it and have to start all over again?

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Finally had time to flash liquid rc7 and set it up in spurts . Pretty close to finish resetting everything. Decided to do a clean install. Only had a sudden reboot when I went to set up my Wi-Fi. Other than that all is running very smooth. Question for lappy and woody. Does the updated sytem.ui for the nicer lockscreen weather widget work with this version as well before I apply it and have to start all over again?
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


I haven't tried it jorge. Someone posted an updated version in the brown side thread, but I never even d'loaded it


----------



## Woody

I don't know about the weather widget but the system-ui that Wcoast posted works well. It changes the H+ to 4g. I bet you could get him to make you one for the weather.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Maybe it was the framework-res.apk that I was meaning to ask about. I just got used to a more polished icon for the lockscreen weather widget. And if you can get your buddy to make one that would be great woody!

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

Here is the framework-res/drawable-xdhpi file. But you'll need to decompile the framework-res.apk and replace the pngs inside with these. Seems Wcoast is having some issues with his de/compiler. I bet B or Annex could do it lickity split. I have Apk-tool downloaded and set up but I have never used it beyond the start up.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33569952&postcount=93

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33572599&postcount=94


----------



## samsgun357

Well that was a pretty close election. No matter which side of the spectrum you land on, its time to put differences aside and work for the common good of the people. We can be a nation separated by political views and ideals but we can not be a divided nation. United we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks woody but I wouldn't even know where to begin with those files, I'll have to get to reading when I get a chance.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

Seems there was a big update to Titanium that, IMO, should have been implemented a long time ago. You can now make a flashable.zip with all your User apps that you can flash when flashing the ROM. Almost like a User Nandroid. Imma gonna flash a new ROM on my tablet tonight, so I'll give it a whirl and let you know how it works.

Here is a RW thread about it I saw this morning. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36166-titanium-backup-just-became-1000-more-useful/


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Seems there was a big update to Titanium that, IMO, should have been implemented a long time ago. You can now make a flashable.zip with all your User apps that you can flash when flashing the ROM. Almost like a User Nandroid. Imma gonna flash a new ROM on my tablet tonight, so I'll give it a whirl and let you know how it works.
> 
> Here is a RW thread about it I saw this morning. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36166-titanium-backup-just-became-1000-more-useful/


I agree titanium should've had that along time ago. I have been using the same feature tho, just with a different app. I believes its called apps2zip or something like that

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

Man, if I'm not working for one Man I'm working for the Other Man and both are keeping me hopping. Luckily there was a voting place at the hotel next to the place I was working a job at so I at least got to take a few minutes to go vote. Prolly gonna be BAS (Busy As Schizz) like this until week of Xmas. Working all week, then the weekends too. Sorta sucks but at least I'll hopefully have a few shekels to drop on Christmas.

Momma says she needs a new gat....lol. She likes bustin caps...luckily only at paper targets. Then again, so do I!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... I have been using the same feature tho, just with a different app. I believes its called apps2zip or something like that


Do you have a link to it? Is it from the brown side? Curiousity's got me (and already killed the cat many moons ago).


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> ... Momma says she needs a new gat....lol. She likes bustin caps...luckily only at paper targets. Then again, so do I!


Poppa's got a brand new bag ...
Momma's got a brand new gat !!









( rock, scissor, paper ... meh ... gat trumps 'em all )


----------



## drjjones426

Im assuming its because I'm running Woody's modified liquid rc7 but its smooth as a babies bare ass! Every post in the other side's thread is a problem.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Im assuming its because I'm running Woody's modified liquid rc7 but its smooth as a babies bare ass! Every post in the other side's thread is a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Heh...Liquid Wood 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> Momma says she needs a new gat....lol. She likes bustin caps...luckily only at paper targets. Then again, so do I!


I got a pistol packin mama too. I like
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Just tried the new TB flashable zip whiz-bang on my Tab.

Wiped, flashed rom & gapps, then flashed a 99 mb TB zip. Process crapped out half way through and auto rebooted. Lol. Nothing installed when booted up. Rebooted recovery, flashed TB zip, and bingo. Data gets restored once you boot up (after granting SU rights). A little funky with some app data restore (but gets smoothed out after a few bumps).

Jury's still out whether this would potentially replace the typical batch restore. WIP but ain't too shabby.









( still need more cow bell, Sammy ... I've got a fevuh ... )


----------



## lapdog01

Gonna try this new TB zip if ever I can get out of work. Start time of 4am today..Coffee is my only ally

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> Gonna try this new TB zip if ever I can get out of work. Start time of 4am today..Coffee is my only ally
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I feel ya lappy I start at 5am everyday but Sunday.

Liquid users anyway to get the quick toggles on the drop down notification screen?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

drjjones426 said:


> I feel ya lappy I start at 5am everyday but Sunday.
> 
> Liquid users anyway to get the quick toggles on the drop down notification screen?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


LiquidSplasher scroll down to Toggles, then Enable Toggles

*******************************

Ahhh, I was in flash hell with my tablet last night. I flashed this ROM from an ERD on the brown side. I figured he's an ERD, so it should work great. Wrong!!! It loaded up just fine, but unbeknownst to me, as it was doing so, it was destroying my internal SD. It booted up just fine. Test some things and then went into my G+ to see what was happening (cause you know, I'm hip like that). Saw this cool Samauri Stormtrooper and decided to download the pic for my boys. Download failed. Tried a few on Tapatalk. Download failed. Tried stock browser, Dolphin, Chrome, Firefox and all failed to download. Tried to take a picture (on the EU checklist). Took the pic, as I could here it process but wouldn't save. That was my final clue that the internal was wasted.

Then I went to bed for the night. Got to work and got my Google on and found 1 lone post out there that said he had the same thing and had to reformat his internal, reflash another ROM and he was good to go. 1 frickin' post from 3 years ago. Anyways, if the Most Excellent Yosup has taught us anything, it is to back up your internal. I had already done that about a week ago. I booted into TWRP, erased internal SD, flashed a ROM/kernel combo and booted up. All is well with the Wood.

Tl;dr Bad flash corrupted my tablet's internal. I found the lone gunman to help me. Yosup is a genius. I've been tethering my Tablet to my phone all morning and it is nothing but smiles. Works like a charm.

Oh and I tried the TiB thing and I got a big red banner in TWRP that said FAILED. Never seen that before.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Agreed, my brother. Long time coming and very badly needed - esp. on crack'ish phones like my EU-flava that can't do nandroid's in JB.
> 
> Looks like 5.7.0.1 is on deck (but Google Play still shows 5.7.0 as the current version).
> http://www.titaniumt...ackup-changelog
> 
> Do you have a link to it? Is it from the brown side? Curiousity's got me (and already killed the cat many moons ago).


 I been using apps2zip for TiB and Nova launcher.. I haven't made a 91 mb zip though but here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=scd.app2zip


----------



## dougfresh

I was at Best Buy now and played with the LG Optimus G aka N4 and it's a beautiful phone! Woow it's fast with the dual S4's . In addition, I played with the iPhony5 and what an ugly shape!! Really narrow and tall...God will one day make the iSheep realize, that Android is far superior in almost every aspect


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> I was at Best Buy now and played with the LG Optimus G aka N4 and it's a beautiful phone! Woow it's fast with the dual S4's .


Ahhhh..........

But can I core a apple?
( the honeymooners )

Sent from my Nexus S on Paranoid Android Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm really loving this theme, simple blue, so I thought I'd share with the zen familia.
Edit: go here for version 1.6
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33623139


----------



## samsgun357

Heres one more


----------



## lapdog01

Can i EVER get outta work today?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki

Finally made it home 7:40 pm


----------



## dougfresh

Does any one know if you could connect two cable modems on the same cable line? Bought a modem and it's not connecting


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Does any one know if you could connect two cable modems on the same cable line? Bought a modem and it's not connecting


I don't think you can connect two modems unless one of them only works as a hub or switch but I could be wrong.
Why would you want or need a second modem, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> I don't think you can connect two modems unless one of them only works as a hub or switch but I could be wrong.
> Why would you want or need a second modem, if you don't mind me asking?


Cuban Mafia bro&#8230; Simply 4 apts run on one line, main line has modem already. I've read that it's not possible but hackers are hackers


----------



## sugartibbs

I think you need your own dedicated phone line in. Call your phone service guy, and and go Cuban Mafia on him till he wets himself, then have him give you a clean line.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I been using apps2zip for TiB and Nova launcher.. I haven't made a 91 mb zip though but here https://play.google....?id=scd.app2zip


Excellent!! DF is the Master of the Hookup. Hehe. That's exactly what I've been looking for (and didn't even know it). Tried it out, and it worked perfectly.









Just flashed PA on my Vibe (yup, I know, 50 lashes for straying off the Slim Bean reservation) for another go at the TB zipper. Since it crapped out on me the first time around (flashing it right after ROM & gapps), I waited until after the first bootup. Flashed a 90 MB TB zip ... and again ... it crapped out half way through. Booted up and _nothing _was installed. The smaller zip files (ie. just a few apps) worked ok, but I was going for the in-lieu-of-Nandroid approach and got no luv, mang. Lol, good times, man.









I'm sure the great minds at Titanium Track will get it smoothed out, but they really need to get rid of the forced reboot (5 seconds after flashing the zip). Very anti-Android to take the option of rebooting ouf of a _crack-flasher'_s hands. If you have multiple TB zip's created, it's pretty much pointless to reboot back to recovery just to flash each one - ie. versus a single session batch restore.

Now that data can be zipped, I'd like to see the std "create update.zip" include TB's data as well (ie. settings, custom filters, schedules, etc). For now though, I'm flashing up my zip's Pablo Escobarrrrrrrr style, baby!!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Bad flash corrupted my tablet's internal ...


_(Sigh)_ ... that's disconcerting to know you're at risk of an sdcard wipe any time you flash a rom. I wonder ... were/are there any tell-tale signs of a bad flash (preferably before leaving recovery)? Phantom wiping ... prime ingredient for creating a hole in the wall (or door from a swift kick). Damn. Glad to hear your backup data was only a week old. My post-EU backup obsession is on the order of compulsive, but it's stuff like this that freaks me out. It pained me to read your post. Just nasty stuff, brother.


----------



## dougfresh

I just ordered Papa John's pizza online and I forgot to say I need red pepper flakes so I called the store and just asked for some and told me I had to reorder... My online order was supposedly cancelled and I re-gave them my CCard....I checked my bank and they charged me 3 times.So pissed as F$*K called the 1-800# to resolve, and they told me to call my bank, which I did but my bank can't do anything till it clears...So they're holding $60+ for 2 frickin pizzas!!!!!!! I got a free pizza next time but it's BS my peoples


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> @yosup, I'm using the PA demo setup. Its hybrid mode, system and user apps at 220 DPI, status bar 230 DPI and lock screen 200 DPI. Then I have a couple of apps that I've changed the DPI on as well. There are so many possible combinations of setup ...


Yo, SammyBigBananas!!

Dude, PA is pretty damn cool. I like that PA incorporates the transparency features in Helly Bean, and this UI / dpi madness is endless.









Tablet UI on the Vibe is a trip, but I frequently miss and hit dock icons if I'm not paying attention. Lol (2-left-thumb'd'd). Plus, I've got dock gestures setup in Apex, and I end up hitting the status bar when I go to swipe. Rookie operator error. Haha ... I am self-professed PA N00B'er-amus. 160 dpi isn't as teeny as I originally thought. Though, the downside is it takes a while for my eyes to adjust looking at anything other than my phone. Lol, gotta luvit.

I noticed Phablet UI crops the edges of some widgets in the notification screen - ie. Notification Toggle app (which I use constantly to launch apps). So, I went back to Phone UI at 182 dpi across the board.

Some questions for Sammy-Wan-Kenobi:

* Market Compatibility Issue (!!) ~ The first Play Store launch went smooth. Got the updates available notification immediately after creating a Google account. Installed apps list was complete, and I updated a few. Then, I got to updating Semaphore Manager, and that one gave me error prompts and then suddenly displayed "not compatible for your device" message. Lol. So, I FC'd Market, wiped Market Data, deleted the Google account, and re-created it. When I went back to Play Store, the installed apps is incomplete. Hmm? Searched for an installed app (which I know shows up as incompatible if the issue is present - ie. Catch Notes), and it showed up as "not compatible." Wiped market, deleted account, & re-created several times ... but still getting the compatibility error. Any thoughts?

* How do you completely disable auto-rotation? I have it disabled in settings > display, but I notice some apps (not all) still auto-rotate. Didn't find anything in PA settings > apps. Any sage advice from the PA-clan here?

* Aside from backing up within PA settings > Tools, are you also backing up Paranoid Preferences (com.paranoid.preferences) in TB?

* Phone (dialer) ~ I tried all 3 UI's and varied the dpi setting (PA settings > apps), but the call log still looks like a std 240 dpi. Any special tricks I need to know to adjust this? Hold my breath while with one foot on the ground before I hit "apply"?









Still playing around with all the PA goodness ... and diggin' it overall. Still not used to the kill-all button at the top-left recents list, but being able to squat Root Explorer down to 160 dpi makes up for it big time. Hehe. I'm appreciating what this rom has to offer, homie.


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> _(Sigh)_ ... that's disconcerting to know you're at risk of an sdcard wipe any time you flash a rom. I wonder ... were/are there any tell-tale signs of a bad flash (preferably before leaving recovery)? Phantom wiping ... prime ingredient for creating a hole in the wall (or door from a swift kick). Damn. Glad to hear your backup data was only a week old. My post-EU backup obsession is on the order of compulsive, but it's stuff like this that freaks me out. It pained me to read your post. Just nasty stuff, brother.


Flippin ERD forgot to set the recursive permissions on the /sdcard/android file which is what corrupted the whole internal. Now, after the fact, all I had to do was delete the /android file and reboot. It would repopulate itself with the correct permissions and I'd have 6 more hours of sleep under my belt. Needless to say, once I figured it out, I shot a PM to the 5 other people that were having the problem and all 5 of them had either fully wiped or Nvflashed (kind of like Odin but different. It is for Tegra devices). Oh and ERD, in case you didn't know stands for Elite Recognized Developer. I was a bit miffed <---ya, real men say miffed.

Anyways, I got it all fixed and sent it through Quality Control for a few hours. QC are my boys. If they are like their old man, they'll find an exploit in under an hour. They didn't. Yay. Chalk one for the Wood.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ...God will one day make the iSheep realize, that Android is far superior in almost every aspect


Amen, bruh. Time for some church up in heyah!! iSheep would wipe their butts without TP if Smegm'Apple told them it was "cool" to do so. No hope for the lost, dude. Although ... I have a friend with an iPhone and HP Touchpad, and he finally (after endless encouragement from me to jump on the Android bandwagon) got around to dual booting Android on his HP. I went through the brown side HP dev threads, but not too much dev activitiy happening for that crowd. Even checked out get.cm for tenderloin CM10 nightlies, but they're still CM9 only. Lol.

If anything, it makes me really appreciate all the cutting-edge choices us ole Vibrator-folk get to enjoy.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Anyways, I got it all fixed and sent it through Quality Control for a few hours. QC are my boys. If they are like their old man, they'll find an exploit in under an hour. They didn't. Yay. Chalk one for the Wood ...


Hahahaha ... I luv that!! So awesome. The Woody QC Crew (2 Live Crew).


----------



## dougfresh

Sorry I made a miscalculation, $90 bucks.... 29 dollars x3…


----------



## dougfresh

Well btw I played with the sgs3 and the Sprint gn2. What got me most impressed was the LG followed by the gn2...one,two. Gn2 is awesome but I don't want a contract for awhile.


----------



## sugartibbs

No ext card on the Nex 4 is tough to take. Gonna sell one of my Vibs, got a texted offer on Craigslist. SH*# Im no closer to making a call than I was amonth ago. 350.00 for the Nex4 outright seems the way to go, however that price is going to put pressure on everything else to come down.


----------



## samsgun357

I just finished reading the never ending story ie, yosup's posts..lol jk bro. Glad to see you took the PA plunge!!. I must say, you have stumped the Jedi master.
You are using DPI that I haven't tried before. I usually stay around 200-220 and haven't had the incompatibility issue. I'll ask x if he has seen it, I think he's still on PA.
As far as backing up, I've only backed PA settings through PA backup and not TB. Might be redundant??? I haven't attempted to completely kill auto rotate before. 
I'm going to look into that and call log DPI and see what I can find. 
I really like this new feature to change status and nav bar color per app! The PA color mode does it automatically with certain apps.
BTW, did you flash 360 version or stock?


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah. I have never past 3.5 gigs used in my internal sd with about 90 songs and all the roms/fixes/mods/apps in there.My external is full of old apks and older kernels, about 600 mb worth. I have about 52 gigs in drop box so I think I'll be OK


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> I just finished reading the never ending story ie, yosup's posts..lol jk bro ...


LOL ... yeah, I sometimes get into "the zone" (the "Zen Lounge Zone" that is). Just wait until nwdgs gets settled back into the Lounge. Get those fangers ready to scroll, scroll, scroll.









360, bro. The moment I saw "stock" vs. an alternate version ... I was compelled to go non-stock.









As for backup redundancy, I'm just a shell-shocked post-EU bruhmang. It's how I roll these days. Always looking for all the backup angles.


----------



## samsgun357

I guess having it backed up twice can't hurt! Which apps still rotate?


----------



## yosup

I wiped Market and deleted Google account again. Changed to 240 dpi. Wiped cache & fixed permissions. Got my market updates and went back to 182. Market is cooperating now even at 182. That is until my next post, Sammy. I can't let this story "end" too soon now, can I? Hehe.









After updating SuperSU, wiping cache, et all ... the auto-rotation issue seems settled. So far so good.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... I'm going to look into that and call log DPI ...


Found a solution using Root Explorer to edit:
/system/etc/paranoid/properties.conf

The *properties.conf* looked like this (ie. after changing everything to 182 dpi & Phone UI in PA Interface settings):



> ###################
> # PARANOIDANDROID #
> ###################
> 
> ## CONFIGURATION
> %rom_dpi_min=120
> %rom_dpi_max=240
> *%rom_default*_dpi=*240*
> *%rom_default*_layout=*360*
> 
> ## CONFIGURATION
> %hybrid_mode=1
> %system_default_layout=360
> %user_default_layout=360
> %system_default_dpi=182
> %user_default_dpi=182
> 
> ## WORKSPACE PREFERENCES
> android.dpi=182
> android.layout=0
> com.android.systemui.dpi=182
> com.android.systemui.layout=360
> 
> ## SYSTEM PREFERENCES
> com.paranoid.preferences.dpi=160
> com.paranoid.preferences.layout=600
> com.android.chrome.dpi=%rom_default_dpi
> com.android.chrome.layout=%rom_default_layout
> *com.android.contacts*.dpi=*%rom_default_dpi*
> *com.android.contacts*.layout=*%rom_default_layout*
> com.android.settings.dpi=160
> com.android.settings.layout=720
> com.android.calendar.dpi=160
> com.android.calendar.layout=600
> com.android.browser.dpi=160
> com.android.browser.layout=600
> com.android.calculator2.dpi=160
> com.android.calculator2.layout=720
> com.google.android.gm.dpi=160
> com.google.android.gm.layout=720
> com.google.android.talk.dpi=200
> com.google.android.talk.layout=360
> com.google.android.apps.docs.dpi=200
> com.google.android.apps.docs.layout=600


The dialer Call Log finally looked right after changing *com.android.contacts* "%rom_default_" to 182 dpi and 360 layout (via Root Explorer). Had I known it was tied to Contacts, I suppose I could've just adjusted within PA Settings > Apps.

Since I played around with all the UI settings, I think those 160 dpi's and various 360/600/720 layouts may have been from my previous PA interface settings. Anyways, this is pretty convenient way to adjust these values.

Btw, you can also just add any app package name and set dpi / layout values for your user apps.


----------



## samsgun357

For now on, you will be known as Yoda-sup.
That's awesome bruh!
To change DPI, easy it is.

I just changed play store to 1000px and 160 DPI. When you select my apps in menu it splits on one page, installed on left and all on right. Its pretty cool.
That's why I love this ROM,
possibilities are endless!


----------



## yosup

Yoda-sup ... lol (catchy)!! Oooh ... and I like that Play Store idea!!

My big gun bro, I am seriously diggin' this rom, mang!!


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Does any one know if you could connect two cable modems on the same cable line? Bought a modem and it's not connecting


DF, cable modems work differently than regular modems. You can have two on the same line, but, and here's the rub, you must call the provider and give them the MAC address or it won't work. They search the network and enable your modem on their network. I'd bet if you had the account holder add your MAC address, it would work just fine. PS: I've got two on my Comcast account.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> DF, cable modems work differently than regular modems. You can have two on the same line, but, and here's the rub, you must call the provider and give them the MAC address or it won't work. They search the network and enable your modem on their network. I'd bet if you had the account holder add your MAC address, it would work just fine. PS: I've got two on my Comcast account.


 Are you paying extra for the other? I'm on Bright House (roadrunner), Google search has me to believe that they'll charge for the extra line


----------



## Mostdef69

Well I have decide to go with Note 2. I like to go with LG N4 but the only thing I dont like there no memory card. Tell me If i should not go with Note 2 give me a reason not to?


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Well I have decide to go with Note 2. I like to go with LG N4 but the only thing I dont like there no memory card. Tell me If i should not go with Note 2 give me a reason not to?


 I would Mos' . It a monster phone!! But if you like flashing roms, I don't know who much support it'll get because team hacksung won't support exynos based Samsung devices







here's one article http://omgdroid.com/samsung-exynos-based-phones-are-slowly-losing-developer-support/


----------



## Br1cK'd

Man, my peeps, had an atomic bomb dropped on me last night. Turns out the last two years of my life have been lived around a lie. Not one of those tiny white lies, but an overall blatant, deceitful, malicious lie. She basically told me that she turned herself into someone that she thought I would like so she could be with me, but that wasn't her true self, and while her fake persona loved me, her true one does not. I'm very confused, but the bottom line, I've been hoodwinked, and fell madly in love with someone that never existed. Even though none of it is my fault, I can't help but feel like a total fool. I'm not nearly as shook up as I was a month ago when she first left, but my head is definitely screwed up.


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Are you paying extra for the other? I'm on Bright House (roadrunner), Google search has me to believe that they'll charge for the extra line


Yes, I have to pay for each modem.


----------



## eddychecker

B,
You can only ever take people at face value. Since we are just human, perception is reality. We believe what we see. I'm sorry to hear about your pain, but look at the consequences it could have caused. Wouldn't it have been much worse to find out after three kids and 15 years? So sad, yes. Unlucky, no. Keep your chin up and you will get through this. Let the past go and focus on the future. While I know it is no consolation, look to the future and see the future you'd want for yourself. Focus on that image and don't let go. You'll find yourself going there without trying.
My best,
E


----------



## Woody

^^^^ Truth.

We have all been there and it sucks. Suck really, really bad. But it is recoverable. Like E said above, just thank your stars that there are no kids or assets involved. That could make a bad situation worse. Also, I agree with another point Eddy made as well. Think about where you want to be in a year. Don't stretch it out to 5 years or even longer term. Take small steps. When I met my wife, I was a Sous Chef and a really nice restaurant in Cincinnati and had my act together (or so I thought). But it was no life that I wanted kids in. Some of us have kids. Some don't or don't know about them. But to me, the sun rises and falls with my boys. Only back then I didn't know how important that would be to me. I still lived my life the way I wanted but I found someone who wanted the same things as myself. Not saying that she settled me down or anything like that. We both partied pretty hard and we still living the 20's lifestyle. But I knew and she knew we couldn't do that forevah. We even dated for 3.5 years before we got married (next year is 10th anniversary). Not bc she or I weren't the one we wanted to be with, but rather we knew our limitations at the time.

I guess what I am saying is that this type of stuff has happened to most of us and while it looks like an spiralling out of control plane crash waiting to happen, there just might be someone that pops out of the shadows with a parachute that you didn't even know was there.

Good luck my friend and keep your chin up. How about that Colorado legislation? That might bring a smile to your chops, eh?


----------



## dougfresh

I'm pulling for you homie!! Keep your chin up like woody says.....And go to the Blue Martini up there in CO and get some biathes brother B hehe  Think of these: https://www.google.com/search?q=hawaiian+tropic+girls&hl=en&client=ms-android-google&tbo=u&site=webhp&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=CW-dULq5JI2-9gTw64GwAw&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=422&bih=703


----------



## lapdog01

@Br1cK'd

It took going through the pretenders and the fakers for ME to find my True other half. I hate to sound cliche, but you are getting some solid.advice from the Zen boyz^^^^^^^ Heed it, cuz you diddnt lose....SHE lost. I bet 1000 bucks to a dime that later on the regrets will be on her. And you my friend will have found the real thang by then. Best to you bruh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks gents.

I was cautious as we were getting back together, so I'm not all shook up, just mind blown with the revelations of last night. I will survive, and move on towards better days. I need to re-earn the right to have this developer tag, as I haven't done much for the community lately. I thank you all for your support, and having the heart to listen and send advice in this somewhat anonymous arena, while I've been crawling through 500 yards of human waste, hopefully to come out Andy Dufrense style on the other end.

Much love Zen Nation.


----------



## yosup

B, you earned the right to that dev tag long ago, my friend. As for wanting to "re-earn" it, that just acknowledges why we ride with our Zen Master all the way. You're a true class act. As the Mod Father says, "Zen Forever Forever Zen." Whether we have sage relationship advice to share or not, you've got the entire Zen Nation pulling for you ... and knowing you're too good a man to let this bring you down. If anything, you now move forward knowing the next relationship will be _more _real and _more _meaningful. Each step paves the way for serious possibilities down the line, right? Like a wise lapdog says, it's definitely her loss, brother. No need to be jaded. Eyes wide open. Values re-assessed and re-affirmed. Good things ahead, my man.

Forgive me for adding some light humor to a serious matter, but this is the thought that resonates in my head.


----------



## sugartibbs

Excellent job on the vibrant Bible noob, I believe you have the last downloadable CM-7.2.0-VibrantMTD.zip on the net, thanks, accidenly recycled mine, and use it on the way back to JB.


----------



## Woody

Holy crap!!!! Did you see that thing. It went from a few reserved posts to this massive body of work. Very impressed and N00B's commentary is clean, precise and very eloquent. Nice work young padewan.


----------



## samsgun357

What is up my zen brethren???
I just got back from an Irish wake. A long time friend of mine was found dead on Sunday, he was only 32. Way too young to be taken away. I hadn't seen him in quite a few years as life sometimes takes people in different directions. There was a vidpic montage and his mom broke down which in turn made me break down. Throughout the night I kept feeling angy, angry he was gone, angry I hadn't seen him in so long and angry that there were a large group of my friends that I also haven't seen in years. To sum it up, if you have a good, life long friend or family member for that matter that you haven't seen in awhile, now is the time to do it. Seize the opportunity because you never know when someone's card will be pulled.


----------



## dougfresh

Hello


----------



## dougfresh

Ballz deep! DF will get a Nexus bad boy on Tues... I'll keep my 959 for kicks!! Love yall peeps


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Excellent job on the vibrant Bible noob, I believe you have the last downloadable CM-7.2.0-VibrantMTD.zip on the net, thanks, accidenly recycled mine, and use it on the way back to JB.


Yeah, there are download links for both "cm-7.2.0-vibrantmtd" (the last stable release of CM7) and "cm-7-20120805-NIGHTLY-vibrantmtd" (the latest [and possibly last] nightly release of CM7) for the Vibrant. Glad I could help man.


----------



## eddychecker

Nice work Noob! I'm still undecided on which path I'll follow as there are some nice choices and the price of a S3 keeps on dropping. At least I'll have someplace warm for my vibe to snuggle in when I do.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Noobs! I went last night and really read your new thread and it's amazing. Great job man


----------



## sugartibbs

DougF I think the N4 is in my future, the gs3 is great, but I want a Google phone to play with.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Nice work Noob! I'm still undecided on which path I'll follow as there are some nice choices and the price of a S3 keeps on dropping ...


I'm right there with you, bro. Whatever route you & I go, hopefully our next phones won't be as finicky as our #4 Vibes. Can't wait to kiss EU the hell goodbye. 

Would luv to join df, tibbs, & n00b-o-saki in their quad core adventures, but no ext sd makes my post-EU OCD flare up big time. No go for me on the N4.

I may mount up and join the SG3 possie (esp. considering the strong Zen presence), but I actually don't feel as compelled to upgrade as I thought I would. PA and SB run impressively smooth on my vibo-rama, and B working his magic will no doubt take it to the next level.

Larger screen & more power under the hood is on deck. For now tho, my a$$ remains spectating from Bob Uecker's "front row" seats.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Hello


hihi!!


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... if you have a good, life long friend or family member for that matter that you haven't seen in awhile, now is the time to do it. Seize the opportunity because you never know when someone's card will be pulled.


Sorry for your loss, brother. 32 is just way too young, and that's truly sad to hear. That's a very good point to make the effort and re-engage relationships that have gone stale. It's embarrassingly easy to take for granted the people you're closest to.


----------



## sugartibbs

No ext sd/ is a pain,but not being able to change batteries on the fly might be a bigger issue. Hell I've got 5 for the ol girl. I dont think I'll ever be close to using 1\2 the storage, but having a couple of ext sd/ cards preloaded was pretty sweet.


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> I'm right there with you, bro. Whatever route you & I go, hopefully our next phones won't be as finicky as our #4 Vibes. Can't wait to kiss EU the hell goodbye.
> 
> Would luv to join df, tibbs, & n00b-o-saki in their quad core adventures, but no ext sd makes my post-EU OCD flare up big time. No go for me on the N4.
> 
> I may mount up and join the SG3 possie (esp. considering the strong Zen presence), but I actually don't feel as compelled to upgrade as I thought I would. PA and SB run impressively smooth on my vibo-rama, and B working his magic will no doubt take it to the next level.
> 
> Larger screen & more power under the hood is on deck. For now tho, my a$$ remains spectating from Bob Uecker's "front row" seats.


I'm still a cheap bastard thrifty guy and I'll wait until Black Friday and swoop in for the kill. Either of the phones seem good to me, but the comparo's say that the S3 is better in most every way except price.

On my vibe, I was still losing my IMEI on either Slim or PA and finally flashed the Devil kernel. Low and behold....no more lost IMEI. I held off for so long for the stupidest of reasons, I don't like the devil's boot screen. Silly huh? But Semaphore is the IMEI culprit. I don't overclock, which is too bad because Semaphore was fast and Devil is laggy. :'( But I can't afford to be without a phone despite trying to wean myself off of it.


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> I may mount up and join the SG3 possie (esp. considering the strong Zen presence)


Jump on in Brother !! the water's GREAT !! Love the SGIII


----------



## Raykovitz

To ALL Veterans past, present and future... THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Anybody watch UFC on fuel tonight???
Rich Franklin got knock the funk out!!

Thanks yoda-sup!


----------



## dougfresh

I can't call my boy, Yoda-sup! Lol


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, √ the DB.....something came out of the oven naaaoooww.DF feeling like in a 3rd world country because I ain't got no Wi-Fi


----------



## samsgun357

@DF+yosup, have you tried the full 4.2 gapps? I've been running for about a week or so on my vibe and cappy without issue. Anything to feel closer to 4.2! 
I found a Hercules on craigslist last night for $175, it was gone in an hour. So pissed I missed it. Not the latest and greatest but for that price I would have been all over it.


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> @DF+yosup, have you tried the full 4.2 gapps? I've been running for about a week or so on my vibe and cappy without issue. Anything to feel closer to 4.2!
> I found a Hercules on craigslist last night for $175, it was gone in an hour. So pissed I missed it. Not the latest and greatest but for that price I would have been all over it.


 Not the full pack Sammy. They're not inverted all yet, but I use the gmail, camera/gallery,gplay from 4.2


----------



## eddychecker

Linky linky? I'd like to play too.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Linky linky? I'd like to play too.


Eddy check a few pages back or go to xda, Android apps of the main page. Edit....I believe I'm on 4.2 apps Justin-Tun http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797292


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Eddy check a few pages back or go to xda, Android apps of the main page. Edit....I believe I'm on 4.2 apps Justin-Tun http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1797292


Shame on me for doing what I hate from others, someone not using the search button.


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy, ask anything and I'll reply brother


----------



## sugartibbs

My local Wally World had the N4 out today, finally got it in my hand, 
not for sale till tomorrow, still have issues, may wait a week.


----------



## lapdog01

Whatup Zen Faithful? Just checkin in briefly. I am a bit under the weather after sitting in the rain at Soldier Field watchin the Bears get dominated. Still worked a 10 hour day, and got the boyz from corporate HQ coming in tomorrow to see a new toy in action. Gotta be on my A game, so gonna take some meds and pass out. Peace and good things to all.


----------



## sugartibbs

I bet you feel better than Cutler does today, Dude took a shot, which proves you can jump right back up, but that doesn't mean your in the same zip code.


----------



## shreddintyres

For anyone who uses a Gnex like me or just wants the files, Takju direct dl link

http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_takju/e587de13bf8a.signed-takju-JOP40C-from-JZO54K.e587de13.zip

MD5: 06D0D82520C8AB43124C63F3BB147F3D

should be able to pull the gapps and flash on any device not 100% sure tho


----------



## dougfresh

Seems like the world-wide sale of the N4, is a fluke! Countries are selling out in mere minutes http://m.engadget.com/2012/11/13/nexus-4-and-10-hit-australian-google-play-store-first-20-nexus/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> @DF+yosup, have you tried the full 4.2 gapps? ...


That's a negative, Rafterman. Haven't messed with anything 4.2 related. Sounds promising tho.

I'm still trying to figure out why I'm getting so much lag (sometimes severe) on PA 2.53-360 and an SB hot-oven-biscuit. I went back to PA 2.50-360 (which was previously very smooth), but I'm starting to notice slight pauses in it as well. I remembered it being smoother than this. I wonder if it's a bad omen for my ext sd? Or maybe my grey-matter memory is going (wouldn't be surprised). 

Although I full wipe da bootay between roms, maybe I'm due for another panick-riddled Odin session (with Tibbs as my lifeline)?


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Seems like the world-wide sale of the N4, is a fluke! Countries are selling out in mere minutes http://m.engadget.com/2012/11/13/nexus-4-and-10-hit-australian-google-play-store-first-20-nexus/?icid=eng_latest_art


It's another Cabbage Patch syndrome.

@Yosup. Don't forget the the micro sd cards have a limited life span on read/writes. And with your massive flashing over the past year and reformatting here and there, you may be close to EOL for your card. Maybe not though, but might be something to consider. IIRC last year BF sales at Best Buy had micros on the cheap. Good ones too. They were all gone by the time I got there.

@Lappy. Hope your presentation went well today. And hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Woody

AOKP site got hacked. Don't know too much now but here is a G+ post about if
https://plus.google.com/111465855074289779456/posts/iw3Ts1U9ZJ4


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive noticed significant lag also and I am coming off a format sd/ card and full odin, must be the part of the development, may be gone on the next drop. that is all.


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh its the N4, posted on the N4 forum, felt pretty good, although the bar is a little higher over there so I may be read only for awhile probly bring my honey home this weeked, one question xp or win 7? have xp, but copped a upgrade cd for 7


----------



## dougfresh

Man today I went into play.google.com at noon and boom, it was available for me to order the N4 ...I couldn't pull the trigger because I had to go to the bank and put a deposit lolol... If the banks would've been open yesterday, it would have been stroked right now


----------



## sugartibbs

Stroked? Rode hard and put up wet? Ground round?


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Stroked? Rode hard and put up wet? Ground round?


Lol! Well you know.. That's how I get down


----------



## drjjones426

They released the 4.2 binaries on AOSP today!

http://m.engadget.com/2012/11/13/android-4-2-jelly-bean-binaries-added-to-aosp/

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> AOKP site got hacked. Don't know too much now but here is a G+ post about if
> https://plus.google....sts/iw3Ts1U9ZJ4


Damn ... I've got a lot of changing passwords to do. Crap!!


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> It's another Cabbage Patch syndrome
> 
> @Lappy. Hope your presentation went well today. And hope you're feeling better.


Thanks Wood. You know how some things in your life you learn and can do or perform effortlessly no matter what? These kinds of dog and pony shows are that for me. Plus these guys don't really know what they are looking at anyway, so I dazzle 'em with the sparkle, answer the pointless questions along with the relevent ones, produce some pristine finished product, and get the heck outta there. Chicken Noodle soup carried me through the day. Feelin about 75%. Be right as rain tommorrow,,Zen-peace


----------



## toast6977

The 4.2 emoji keyboard is pretty cool. Gunny and I loaded it up today. Quite a lot of emojis!

????????????


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Chicken Noodle soup carried me through the day. Feelin about 75%. Be right as rain tommorrow,,Zen-peace


If your presentations are anything like your Zen Bling, they should be wiping their mouths (from all the dr00l) while they give the standing ovation. Bravo!!









On the bright side, 75% is better than 74%. Gettin' there, bro. Hang in there. Maybe the wifey will get that bacon aroma wafting through the house when you wake up tommorow. Hehe. "I love the smell of bacon in the morning. Smells like ..."!!


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> They released the 4.2 binaries on AOSP today!
> http://m.engadget.co...-added-to-aosp/


Things are movin' & shakin' ... woo-hoo!!









http://www.cyanogenm...od-10-0-release



> *What's Next?*
> *Android 4.2* received the OTA treatment yesterday from the powers that be and today JBQ pushed the buttons for the source to hit the AOSP repos. We have begun the task of defining what is new, what has changed, and what CM features should stay (or go). We already anticipate removing the CM enhancements to the Clock app (Google made their own), and enhancing the Quick Settings (most likely not porting over the Notification Power Widgets). Other areas include our Profiles code, lockscreen weather and calendar events and the larger effects of the multi-user support. However, these assessments are preliminary, and we'll learn more as the merge process continues.
> 
> Android 4.2 will become *CyanogenMod 10.1 *and we will provide an update on our Google+ when nightlies with the 4.2 code begin.


Btw ... anyone update SuperSU to 0.98? I always get nervous updating SuperSU or Superuser. Lol. Any brave souls out there?


----------



## dougfresh

All the time Yosup! Back in the day SU or suSu was problematic, not any more


----------



## samsgun357

Affirmative Private Joker, updated superSU today.
Pretty excited about 4.2, have to keep my 357 in control, don't want any accidental releases going off.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

Finally... JB being pushed out for the SGSIII today !!!

http://www.tmonews.com/2012/11/t-mobile-galaxy-s-iii-jelly-bean-update-now-pushing-out-over-the-air/


----------



## Woody

I'm also probably going to get another Liquid leak too.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> I'm also probably going to get another Liquid leak too.


Small changes as you did last time?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

I'll see what I can do. Hopefully I can get it while I am still at work today, tweak it and put out a link. Otherwise, I will be putting together a fireplace for Mrs. Wood tonight and won't be able to upload until later on.

FWIW, on RC7, I just installed LK 1.9exp1 and it is running pretty stable. I had bad core management issues on 1.7 and daily SODs on 1.8. 1.9exp1 seems to be shutting down properly, but I have been using it a bunch this past few hours, so the word is still out on the SODs as of yet. LK1.6 is still top 'o the heap as far as compatability for RC7 for me at least.

Also just flashed the new Modem and it is much better for me in Cincinnati. I was on LI7 modem for the longest time and it was great. Obviously still testing that too.

I'll get to you guys soon and let you know if it will be today, tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Woody

This is the second major Android problem in as many days.

CyanogenMod member goes rogue, demands $10K for domain

This probably doesn't concern any of us other than B (bc maybe some link to AOSP source type stuff) but thought I would share.


----------



## dougfresh

Wow! That's absolutely greed Woods, the Facebook page at the bottom of your link explains more in details


----------



## sugartibbs

Open source anyone, Well the decision was made... I had the gs3 rooted before i even checked the app drawer, I think its gonna be allright, but I may still get the N4 later If funds allow.

Very nice Snapdragon toolbox.


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Open source anyone, Well the decision was made... I had the gs3 rooted before i even checked the app drawer, I think its gonna be allright, but I may still get the N4 later If funds allow.
> 
> Very nice Snapdragon toolbox.


 did you get a GS3 Sug?


----------



## sugartibbs

yes, it was atough call, Ill still find a way to get the nex4, gonna sell one of my vibs, and start gambling on dograces.


----------



## dougfresh

Congratulations Sug!!! Treat her well and happy and safe flashing


----------



## Raykovitz

Welcome to the SGIII Club Sug !! Although the N4 has the new car smell, I think the S3 is still a Better RIDE.


----------



## sugartibbs

Grilling for my fathers bday, but when Im done...read, read, read, flash.


----------



## Raykovitz

Here's a link to get ROOT with the fresh JB update.. Happy Flashing !!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771687


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Open source anyone, Well the decision was made... I had the gs3 rooted before i even checked the app drawer, I think its gonna be allright, but I may still get the N4 later If funds allow.
> 
> Very nice Snapdragon toolbox.


Congrats Sugar. I am gonna pick up the N4 for fun later on as well. Flash On.


----------



## Woody

Well I got the fireplace built with my trusty coworker Sam Adams. I did not get the dl link today though.

@Tibbs. Welcome. If you need anything just let us know. I still have Liquidsmooth RC7 Woodrow style if you want it.


----------



## drjjones426

Damn official tmo stock Odin image is 614mb

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Toxic just posted the release for rc8, can't wait to see the changelog

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

I just saw that. Guess I didn't get the pre-release. Downloading now and will probably tweak it out this weekend. I looked on the ATT side and no change log there either. We'll see how it goes. I was thinking it was going to be 4.2 but he mentioned on the ATT thread that they need more time for that.


----------



## Woody

First impressions. :Thumbdown:

They took a bunch of settings out of LiquidSplasher like for the Toggles and such. Moved some to regular Settings, so you'll have to find those if you can't find them in the Splasher. Gapps are not working, so I reflashed RC5 Gapps and those work fine. My battery was showing that Blue Tooth was eating 75% of my charge. I don't even own a BT and it was never on.

The only posative is that Nocoast made the kernel himself. It has more Gov/Schedulers included. Would like to get that pulled out of the ROM and run it on RC7 to see what it can do.

Personally, I would just stay on RC7 until all the Noobs sort out their issues and we can get a better "version"







of this one. That is what I am going to do. In fact I have already restored my RC7 back up. Mod-father gives this one a Thumbdown [for now]. Oh and they put up the links, go blasted with a ton of downloads, links go down and OP logs off. No Change-Log in TMo, ATT, SGS2 or Transformer threads.

Edit: Here is a nice read I found in someone's signature today. Android: Then and Now: 2008-2011


----------



## samsgun357

What's up zen nation, just in case you haven't heard, this Friday and Saturday T-Mobile is having a huge sale. Get a galaxy s3 for free after rebate and a new 2 year contract. It can't get much better than that!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> Damn official tmo stock Odin image is 614mb


@Zen SG3 Crew
Holy King Kong Crap!! How much of that is bloat? Are the SG3 custom roms also in the 500-600 MB range?









@Tibbs
Ohhhh, yeah. Nice to see the Zen SG3 Crew get another quality +1. N4's quads get me giddy, but no ext sd is a tough pill to swallow. SG3 is a solid choice. How's the hp bump of dual core & massive ram compare to El Vibrato? Enjoy, my man.

@Fireman "The Lumberjack" Woody
If you're still itching to build a Vibe rom, my vote would be to combine the UI/DPI tweaking of PA (so unbelievably useful) and the system/nav bar (& nav bar ring) tweaks from AOKP. That would be a magically delicious rom!!

Since you've already got Liquid Wood leaking, maybe name it Woody's Golden Jelly Shower? Too niche? Maybe scare away a few yahoos? (or attract the wrong ones?)









@SammyBoomBoomLongTime
I was running into lag hell in all the recent stuff I flashed (inc. PA-2.54-360), so I took the Odin stroll down memory lane. I'm back on PA 2.50-360 (2.53 & 2.54 had too much lag on my rig). Though I'm still getting slight pauses on 2.50, so maybe it's time to re-partition my ext and Odin again ... (sigh).

I tell ya, it's so damn convenient using Aroma fm to swap out a pre-configured properties.conf file in recovery. Then straight to PA BoomBoom right out the gates. You feel me?

PA just needs some nav bar tweaks (esp. bar height and AOKP-like configuring), nav bar ring (incredibly handy), and a way to reposition the recents menu kill-all button (ie. I can never press it right on the first try). But hell ... the UI/DPI tweaking trumps all tho.

Btw, running PA on my Tab is a sheer delight - ie. 7" screen ain't wide enough to go full dual pane Tablet UI while in portrait. Luh dis sheit, mang. Bulleedat.









@RayRay
A little belated but ... how 'bout dem SEAHAWKS!! And the Huskies are bowl-bound, baby ... although probably vs. a MWC team or maybe Navy. Austin Seferian-Jenkins is a beast. I wouldn't mind being 6'6" & 266# for a day. "You wanna play games? Ok, Ok ..."

@lapdogBossHog
Wuddup, haus. Giving presentations in front of a high-pressure crowd is not the most natural thing to do. So if you ever get into a pinch, just pull out your SG3 and give em a lil glimpse of the lapdog ba-ling, baby!! Mesmerize those glazed eyeballs.

If that don't get their attention, you've already sized them up: Pretenders (don't know quality when they see/hear it) or iSheep Yes Men (simply don't know). Hell ... if they ain't showing the luv, just bum-rush those punks with a glory-dayz DE blitz package!! Get Some!!


----------



## samsgun357

Yo yo yo sup, I'm sorry to hear about the lag, mines smooth as sweet stripper ay-ass. Are you setting a limit other than standard on background processes? At 2 my browser will kirk out on me, at 3 or 4 its money! I don't run the nav bar so not super important to me. I'm loving the fact my GPS works.
Have to admit, I'm itching to go on a flashing bender. Hopefully I get some 4.2 action soon to curb my craving. 
Still like to see some
"Woody-Bean" wink wink (?)
I am trying to talk Ma dukes into getting a new 2yr so I can get some of that S3 love. We will see what happens.
To be continued.....

????????????


----------



## sugartibbs

No joke Yodasup, started a slow 150 kb/s download that estimated download time at 2hrs!! Waited awhile and did it in 30,..Oh Gunny... I should have waited but, who knew beside you, great get. And woody Im Liquidsmoothhh capable.


----------



## yosup

SammyG3(57) ... I typ leave background process at std. Gonna see if 4 makes any difference. Still haven't re-partitioned my ext sd, but that & yet another Odin session may be in the works. You had me (envious) at "sweet stripper ay-ass." I needs my update fix ... gotsta stay on the up & up.









PA's nav bar config options are rather bare (and a bit cumbersome). I don't use nav bar unless nav bar ring is available - ie. the utility of that feature is worth (imo) giving up some screen space (at 24dp - 30dp max tho). Slim 3.0's nav bar ring is pretty bitchin'.

How much more life can I squeeze out of this little engine that could?

( btw, I had a chuckle from one of those Vibe n00b panic threads. We've all been there, eh hoser? SammyBG getting bombarded with posts and pm's from the same guy. Lol ... yet, you stay the course and always lend that helping hand. You're a good man, Charlie Brown.  )


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> ( btw, I had a chuckle from one of those Vibe n00b panic threads. We've all been there, eh hoser? SammyBG getting bombarded with posts and pm's from the same guy. Lol ... yet, you stay the course and always lend that helping hand. You're a good man, Charlie Brown.  )


This is what sets the Zen brethren apart from the rest and why as we all move on to other devices, we are all still friends and keep coming back here.

Happy belated (11/13) Ddanc1984. Haven't seen too many posts from him lately. Hope all is well. Haven't seen much from X either.


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Birthday Ddance1984!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Big Doggie KMc, we don't know you're B-Day brother! Come out come out were ever you are lol. Hope everything is golden if you see this


----------



## samsgun357

Well, its a big no for
(G)unny (S3)57. Guess it wasn't meant to be. I really want the gnote2 anyways.

????????????


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Well, its a big no for
> (G)unny (S3)57. Guess it wasn't meant to be. I really want the gnote2 anyways.
> 
> ������������������


 Gunny the Note 2 is 199 after rebate, but the cash outlay is still 5 hund







BUT talk to customer loyalty and see if they will defer the bill. My coworker got them to defer until the next billing cycle (sob story) and his Note is en route....Just a thought
Whazzup Zen Brothas. Back from my biz trip. Not a lot of fun, but I knew that going in.

Happy B-day (belated) ddanc1984 Let us know how you are.

@sugartibbs after a few days with the S3, give us the sugar review. I am interested, because all of us use our devices differently, and I really would like the sugar perspective. ( plus most of your posts make me laugh)

@woodrube
whats the scoop on liquid rc8? Is there a liquidwood version? I am on Stock 4.1 now as I may need the wifi calling again early next week. Lookin to flash sooooooooon

@yosup someone offered me tix to this http://chicago.metro...burlesque-event, and I ( without first checking it out) turned them down. I should have passed them on to you, so that if nothing else you could give a review to the star wars fans









any Big Dog Sightings???

Peace.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I've suddenly had a few random reboots in the last 3 days with liquid rc7, if it continues I'll have to try wiping and reflashing again. Haven't done any changes to it so not sure why it's doing it? Unless it's kernel related and my phone and lean kernel had a falling out lol. Hopefully rc8 will get the wood treatment soon 

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey gents , I see that quite a few of you are running Liquid so i was just wondering what you guys might have to say about it, im considering jumping ship from AOKP for liquid but am having a hard time discerning the differences and any potential benefits from the move other than the rom zip seems quite a bit leaner than the AOKP zip.


----------



## sugartibbs

The SGS# and I are getting to know each other nice and slow, Im not used to a big girl. Only had to Odin her once and Liquid smooth is,well liquid smooth. Im not used to the button difference and she's like "dont touch me there." I downloaded the Odin 307 in the ops and it doesn't work on my computer, so I'm back to 1.85. Im pretty satisfied, but once I sell a vibe Im getting the Nex4 for daily.
Woodrow, what do you no about the odex.apk, that odexs your phone..thoughts?
Take a break Lapdog, "All work and no Playstore makes lappy a _____.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... @yosup someone offered me tix to this http://chicago.metro...burlesque-event, and I ( without first checking it out) turned them down. I should have passed them on to you, so that if nothing else you could give a review to the star wars fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. A Nude Hope. That's hilarious, but I think I would have passed as well esp. since this ...










... could never come close to Carrie Fisher in her prime.










That golden bikini and every young Star Wars fans' fantasy to _get Leia'd_.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Well, its a big no for
> (G)unny (S3)57. Guess it wasn't meant to be. I really want the gnote2 anyways.


GNote2 is tempting as well. Here's an interesting read comparing the SGSIII and GnoteII in nice detail.

Samsung Galaxy S III vs. Note II: Sizing up










At face value comparison, you get this:



> * Samsung Galaxy S III over Note II*
> More compact - 136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6 mm vs. 151.1 x 80.5 x 9.4 mm
> Lighter - 133g vs. 183g
> Same resolution on smaller screen, so higher pixel density - 306ppi vs. 267ppi
> Better sunlight legibility
> Not as expensive
> * Samsung Galaxy Note II over S III*
> 
> Bigger screen - 5.5" vs. 4.8"
> New display matrix with a full array of subpixels
> Slightly brighter screen
> S Pen and Wacom digitizer
> Faster CPU (1.6GHz vs. 1.4GHz) and faster GPU
> All models have 2GB of RAM, while the international S III has only 1GB (US and LTE versions have 2GB)
> Split-screen interface, other niceties like Page Buddy
> Longer battery life


But they go on to discuss the display characteristics in more detail (on page 2):



> The one (pixel matrix) on the Galaxy S III is PenTile with two sub-pixels per pixel, while the one of the Galaxy Note II has a full set of sub-pixels in every pixel in an unusual arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, while the pixel density of the S III is 306ppi over the 267ppi density of the Note II, the less dense screen actually appears sharper. Not that the S III display isn't sharp - the high pixel density does a good job of hiding the cross-hatch look typical of PenTile screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Note II's screen has a further advantage - it's brighter. At maximum it puts out 402 nits, a significant increase over the 330 nits of the Galaxy S III. Both screens have perfectly deep blacks and theoretically infinite contrast.
> 
> In real life conditions, however, the Samsung Galaxy S III holds its own - its sunlight legibility is among the best we've seen, while that of the Note II is average. We guess that extra layer for the Wacom digitizer is to blame here.
> 
> Viewing angles on AMOLED displays are typically excellent and both Galaxy phones are no exception. Still, there's a slight color shift visible on the S III (a blue/green tint) while the effect is less prominent on the Note II.


You could always hold out for the next up & coming, but that game never ends. Gotta dive in at some point, eh?

Samsung rumored to show 5″ 1080p display at CES



> ... Korean newspaper Aisae reports that Samsung has developed a *4.99-inch 1080p display *that is said to be used in the company's rumored* Galaxy S IV *handset. The display is expected to enter the production stage sometime in Q1 2013, and will be on showcase at CES 2013. The display is said to have a *pixel density of 441ppi*, which just beats HTC's DRIOD DNA by one pixel.
> 
> If the production details are true, we could see the Galaxy S IV arrive sometime in *Q2 2013 *possibly ...


Btw, I re-flashed PA 2.54-360 (before resorting to re-partitioning my ext sd and Odin'ing all over again), and it's running much smoother than that choppy madness before. I still get pauses (mostly when apps load and esp. when WiFi/Sync get toggled on), but it's dramatically smoother than the constant choppy stuttering & lag that was driving me nuts. Maybe this phone is on its last legs, but I'ma _ride it 'till dem wheels fall off_.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... Im not used to the button difference and she's like "dont touch me there." ...


Well, that's better than hearing, "That's the wrong hole!"


----------



## dougfresh

IFitit tore down the n4 and on step 16 or 17 , what caught me four eyes was the LTE chip.hmmmm it would probably unlocked http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+4+Teardown/11781/1


----------



## sugartibbs

WRT1605 4G LTE Chip, thats interesting.

If your pasty and named Data. (couldn't help it)


----------



## dougfresh

I met one of the most inspirational persons last night and today. He's from Japan and runs marathons all over the world!! Check his bio... great man http://www.1000marathons.org/ check out his media coverage also! Great Man


----------



## dougfresh

You win by losing! Here we think that we all win by being in first place. It's not so.


----------



## sugartibbs

Damn, someone at Stanford wrote a app that slowed Oregons cpu,and FC'd their reason to be. UCLA beat USC, Whats up on the coast?


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Damn, someone at Stanford wrote a app that slowed Oregons cpu,and FC'd their reason to be. UCLA beat USC, Whats up on the coast?


USC is just getting used to losing, since the Irish are coming to town next week!

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

True believers vs Trojan man 
Could get ugly, cept for trojan Cheerleaders,


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> Hey gents , I see that quite a few of you are running Liquid so i was just wondering what you guys might have to say about it, im considering jumping ship from AOKP for liquid but am having a hard time discerning the differences and any potential benefits from the move other than the rom zip seems quite a bit leaner than the AOKP zip.


Dr. Shred
Liquid (Wood Style) RC7 is the BEST Rom I have had on my S3. I had AOKP for a day, but I am not sure if I got a bad flash or something. Compared to liquid it seemed to lag. I am however staying away from liquid 8, as wood has confirmed there are Lots O glitches in many threads.

@jaliscojorge

You still getting reboots on RC7??


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> Dr. Shred
> Liquid (Wood Style) RC7 is the BEST Rom I have had on my S3. I had AOKP for a day, but I am not sure if I got a bad flash or something. Compared to liquid it seemed to lag. I am however staying away from liquid 8, as wood has confirmed there are Lots O glitches in many threads.
> 
> @jaliscojorge
> 
> You still getting reboots on RC7??


thanks for the feed back, ill wait til they update to 4.2 on the gnex then, and see how things pan out, aokp has some features that i absolutely must have, toggles, custom nav bar, but it is pretty bloated and eats through battery


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy, I did a Ti' backup to prepare for a reflash but it's been behaving since 
@ shred, I haven't tried AOKP but I'm sure you'll like liquid. 
typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## Woody

Been out for the weekend but I am trying to merge RC7 & 8 together for a build. I should hopefully have it done in a day or so. Trying to figure out some kernel things.

Btw, the OP over there is turning into a Dbag. Real irritating post in there today.


----------



## sugartibbs

yup, it happens. You need the patience of a cat herder. But you know what your getting into. woody's 7.5, Cant wait.

Sold one of my Vibs on Craigslist today, I didn't cry but after he gave me the cash, he had to pry it out of my hand. Wasnt thinkin straight, nearly punched the kid.


----------



## drjjones426

sugartibbs said:


> yup, it happens. You need the patience of a cat herder. But you know what your getting into. woody's 7.5, Cant wait.
> 
> Sold one of my Vibs on Craigslist today, I didn't cry but after he gave me the cash, he had to pry it out of my hand. Wasnt thinkin straight, nearly punched the kid.


Just curious how much it went for? Been thinking of selling mine not suee what price point to start at.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> any Big Dog Sightings???
> 
> Peace.


Hey,,, Yeah,,,,,
I think I spotted him over in the Nexus S Threads on the Poop Side............

I'm Still here,,,,,,, Lurking about.

4.2 is showing up on the Nesus S side of life and am watching it closely.
currently running ParanoidAndroid 2.54 on it.

I was running Paranoid on My vibe (( Amazing )) but as with all Jelly Bean roms, My copilot will not work.
I'm Back on Zen 1.7.1 for the Dust theme.

I am Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo Busy at work, I sometimes forget what day it is.
My company is trying to stay in business and in doing so started to sell allot more of My Machining and Design Capabilities to compensate for the crappy sales of the other stuff.
I am currently working now, Sunday.

Doogie.
My B-Day is/was 11/11/1962. 7 days ago. 
Thanks for looking out for me.

That Galaxy Note 2 looks pretty good to me.
It might actually feel like I have a phone in my hand.

I'm so far behind here,, Just look at My avatar Pic.

Well Later for now..


----------



## sugartibbs

Drjjones, sold it for 140.00 just to move it, 3 batteries, 3 covers, 2chargers, ear buds unopened, it was a steal, sold it in 1 day, but with all the new phones coming out cheaper, I felt pretty fortunate, I just let it go. Still have one and need a mico sim card adapter.

There is a 3 month old GS3 for 350.00 listed already in Tulsa.


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Hey,,, Yeah,,,,,
> I think I spotted him over in the Nexus S Threads on the Poop Side............
> 
> I'm Still here,,,,,,, Lurking about.
> 
> 4.2 is showing up on the Nesus S side of life and am watching it closely.
> currently running ParanoidAndroid 2.54 on it.
> 
> I was running Paranoid on My vibe (( Amazing )) but as with all Jelly Bean roms, My copilot will not work.
> I'm Back on Zen 1.7.1 for the Dust theme.
> 
> I am Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo Busy at work, I sometimes forget what day it is.
> My company is trying to stay in business and in doing so started to sell allot more of My Machining and Design Capabilities to compensate for the crappy sales of the other stuff.
> I am currently working now, Sunday.
> 
> Doogie.
> My B-Day is/was 11/11/1962. 7 days ago.
> Thanks for looking out for me.
> 
> That Galaxy Note 2 looks pretty good to me.
> It might actually feel like I have a phone in my hand.
> 
> I'm so far behind here,, Just look at My avatar Pic.
> 
> Well Later for now..


Happy belated Big Dog . I can relate to the work situation. Just drop us a "whazzup" now and again..you know, overprotective Zen Brothas and all


----------



## Woody

Big Dog KMc said:


> My B-Day is/was 11/11/1962. 7 days ago.


Added to the OP. Happy belated *50th* birthday. Wouldn't that be a Milestone build?


----------



## eddychecker

Happy Belated Birthday Big Dog!


----------



## ndwgs

Zen Nation!! Just checking in. Don't have internet yet.. still on my phone. Settled. @Woody dude missed out on me meeting up with u and Casey. Had to fly due to that stupid ice/snow storm. Haven't contacted Casey yet. I will when I get my tethering to work on s3 while waiting on my internet.

Btw went on yesterday's Skins game. RG motheref 3 is badass. Gosh I want him for my Niners QB.

@Brian hang in there brother. Ur in my prayers bro. Count on it. I'd take u out on brewski but I live east now. Raincheck.

@yosup & @dougie sup. Lmao

@ray... how about them Ninerz eh?

@the rest I forgot to mention... holy fffff I miss y'all.


----------



## Raykovitz

WE got the Niners in our sights now..


----------



## ndwgs

Belated DOUGIEE!!

Are u releasing any ROM milestone 50 anytime soon? Ok ok I know... no ETS. HAHAHA

@Anyone

Would u guys be kind enough to zip the T999 S3 pit file for me found on this site?

http://d2tehp.chickenkiller.com:22222/pits/

I'm trying to reformat my s3 for the official jb ota. My S3 wont download the daggone file. Need to zip it to dl to my phone then transfer to my laptop and odin.

Safer to re partition on odin with root66 jb official than just doing recovery format , flash, then odin.


----------



## ndwgs

Specifically this:

http://d2tehp.chickenkiller.com:22222/pits/sgh-t999-16gb.pit

Right click and save. Then zippy it up and post here please if possible. Need this badboy. Thanks guys!


----------



## Raykovitz

My Govt. Work computer won't let me perform those operations. Sorry!! If I was @ home I could. Hopefully you can get it zipped up before.


----------



## Raykovitz

HAPPY Belated to Biggie & DD !!!


----------



## ndwgs

It's all good Ray.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Here you go ndwgs

http://db.tt/fzM3GF8r


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> Here you go ndwgs
> 
> http://db.tt/fzM3GF8r


I love you B. No momo **** 

U da man


----------



## Woody

Does anyone know how to enable the "Hold Back to Kill" function? Meaning, is it in the Key Layout part, libs,...? I keep seeing everyone complaining about it on Liquid RC8 and I am not sure why it wouldn't work from RC7 to RC8. I really have no idea. I am comparing the two builds and pulling some things from on and putting them in the other but that one has me stumped.

Just curious that's all.

Nate, wished I coulda met up with you guys. I never knew when the meeting went down. Also, if you flash my version of Liquid (a page or two back), it lets you tether just fine. Well, let me rephrase that. It puts out the HotSpot just fine. I have not tried to tether it with the USB bridging the PC/Tablet and Phone, actually. I can connect Wifi just fine on all devices, even my Blu-Ray player.

That leads me to my next question. I am wanting to get a new Wifi router and almost have the wife talked into why we "need" a new one. Not sure what to get. I have one of those linksys wrt54g kind with the rabbit ears. I remember not too long ago (summer maybe) when Doug and B were trying to help me upgrade the firmware, but then I got called for Jury Duty and had to put things on hold. We just need Moar Powah pumped into our downstairs. Remember that I am the one with the old house and the 1950's bombshelter that is down there. Btw only 32 days let until Maya-geddon if you want to book your flights to Cincinnati Airport, conveniently located in Northern Kentucky. I figure I can probably get a nice one on BF or maybe even CyberMonday. I can go a little over $100 and not get into too much pre-Xmas trouble.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Woody - Compare the system\user\keylayout files from the two builds, I'd be willing to bet the mapping discrepancy is in there. Hope that helps.

Also, DD-WRT will breathe new life into that old linksys, and save you some money in the process. I'm running it on mine at home (same router you have), and its the tits! Will give your $50 device the power of one that would cost several hundreds if not more. You can control signal strength as well, and seriously tweak it out to fit your needs.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index


----------



## Woody

Thanks B. I figured that was where it was probably at but wasn't sure if there was something I was missing. I'll check those out tonight.

How hard is it to update to DD-WRT? I've never done anything with a router other than putting the address in the browser and that type fo stuff. If that is best, then I'll start getting my Google on and see how to do it.

Edit: Ahh, I see there is a Wiki and FAQ on the site. Looks like I got some reading to do.


----------



## sugartibbs

-Oh Snap, my linksys is to hmmmm, thrifty to be flashed.Thats ok its still rockin.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its pretty easy Woody, just follow the bouncing instructions. In a nutshell, you download the firmware, go to your router's firmware update page, and load it up. Be sure to heed the 90-90-90 steps, saves a lot of headaches.

(Edited) Plugged in to power, hold the reset button for 90 seconds, still holding reset, unplug for 90, then still holding reset, plug back in and hold reset another 90 seconds. (End Edit)

It does a good clear of the internal memory.

Hell man, if you can put together an android build from source, you're golden, the DD-WRT stuff is cake comparatively.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yep I installed dd-wrt on my old wrt54g. Pretty easy. Too bad I haven't put it to good use because I'd bought a replacement right before that due to the old fellow suddenly dropping the signal. I'll have to dust it off and put it to a test. Didn't even remember I had it anymore. Hopefully the hardware is still good and the problem was just software. 
Oh, and happy belated birthday Big Dog.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## samsgun357

What up Zen-Nation,

@ndwgs, I hear enough about RG3, living in DC area, now here too... I'm not hatin but......yeah I'm hatin lol but not on you bro-mang
Niners are solid, might be better with RG3, but then again remember the Ravens won a ring with Trent Dilfer, then nada. I'm just saying...

To the few of you still rocking vibes
I flashed a new rommy today, PACman ROM. Its a PA/AOKP, with semaphore 2.5.0sv, I'm sure you guys are familiar. Khan ported it, sent me a zippy to test. Its really smooth, only issue (Woody) is kill app back. Still testing but so far so good. If anybody wants to try it just let me know.

Edit:kill apps back works on nav bar

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Is Khan going to OP it in the dev sec? and I see that Chimera has had a JB rom out. I kinda lost track of that website when all the action was firing up over in the Commonwealth of Zen.


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> Is Khan going to OP it in the dev sec? and I see that Chimera has had a JB rom out. I kinda lost track of that website when all the action was firing up over in the Commonwealth of Zen.


I'm not sure if Khan is going to release it on the brown side. Honestly he just fired the zip my way and asked if I'd test it. I'm kind of digging some of the aokp features. I haven't tried chimera 3.0 (JB.) Those that have say its good but can lag a bit.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Yeah the first 2 build of his ICS were laggy, but I didn't stay with it to find out how it developed. Who knows Im pretty sure Im a member in good standing (I think) I may see what all the hype is about, wasn't that Giacardo?

Its downloading, but the last JB forum post was 1 week & 1 day ago..Ouch


----------



## manus ferrera

What about a good jelly bean rom?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> Yeah the first 2 build of his ICS were laggy, but I didn't stay with it to find out how it developed. Who knows Im pretty sure Im a member in good standing (I think) I may see what all the hype is about, wasn't that Giacardo?
> 
> Its downloading, but the last JB forum post was 1 week & 1 day ago..Ouch


Which forums/ thread are you talking about? I'd like to look at it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Google Chimera v3 (4.1.2), dont forget to register to be a member of the Team Passion Fan Club, (one slippery step from stalker status) Practice the secret handshake.

I fully support us having a cheesy, retro Fan Club...with groupies, and wet bar, and sauna, We could fleece membership fees and meet in Jackson Hole,WM.


----------



## Woody

I'll bring the crowd control grill.


----------



## eddychecker

samsgun357 said:


> What up Zen-Nation,
> 
> To the few of you still rocking vibes
> I flashed a new rommy today, PACman ROM. Its a PA/AOKP, with semaphore 2.5.0sv, I'm sure you guys are familiar. Khan ported it, sent me a zippy to test. Its really smooth, only issue (Woody) is kill app back. Still testing but so far so good. If anybody wants to try it just let me know.


Linky???


----------



## Mostdef69

Leaving tomorrow. Heading to Da U.P. for thanksgiving and deer hunting. Just want to say you guys have a great Thanksgiving week and Im thankful for having a great friend here we have. Happy Thanksgiving!!.


----------



## samsgun357

I read about chimera JB on team passions "super secret" Facebook page. Sounds very similar to this PACman ROM. Here's the "stinky pinky" linky, DL only, I'll put a link to the thread it was ported from as well.
http://d-h.st/2Lt
I've found 1 bug, other than the standard GPS issues. If you click on storage in setting it crashes settings.
P.A.C.man All in One
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33307740
????????????


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Here's the "stinky pinky" ...


Yo, BoomBoomCarlito ... is this stinky build also based on PA 2.54 and AOKP MS1 (as the SGSII thread notes)? PA, AOKP, & CM10 ... a powerhouse combo, mang. My phone reverted back to Sir Lags-A-Lot. Maybe this rom smooths it out. Probably not. It's now a race against time how much I can endure the mysterious lag / pauses ... vs. pony up for a new toy to be my sado-flashochism gimp.

I saw this blurb the other day on exx-schmee-hay and was wondering if/when someone would port it to El Vibrato.
http://www.xda-devel...g-galaxy-nexus/

They do mention this little nugget as well (not sure if this is old news):



> ... the ParanoidAndroid crew have asked that the *ParanoidPreferences.apk *be* taken out *of the ROM. It can be grabbed from any ParanoidAndroid ROM, though, so it isn't that big of a deal ...


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah bro-mang, that's it. Its a banger! PA preferences is still in this build. Give it a go.

????????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrube, any thoughts on the odex.apk that odexes the Rom on your phone? Haven't tried it and wonder if its worth the trouble.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Heading to Da U.P. for thanksgiving and deer hunting. Just want to say you guys have a great Thanksgiving week and Im thankful for having a great friend here we have. Happy Thanksgiving!!.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Have a good one mostdef

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Zen faithful. All the kids and grandaughter are home , so we will be having a great celebration. Y'all be safe and enjoy.

Peace


----------



## Raykovitz

Has anybody in the SGS III crew used triangle away ? my counter is on 1 and I don't know what tripped it.


----------



## Jlow0214

Raykovitz said:


> Has anybody in the SGS III crew used triangle away ? my counter is on 1 and I don't know what tripped it.


I have used triangle away on a vzw sgs3 it worked just like it said

Sent from my Galaxy S III with Jelly


----------



## Woody

Me too. Probably flashing liquid tripped it.

For me the benefits of odexme is negligible. I've used it before and only saw a small difference.

Got LiquidWood done but am having some boot issues. I'll keep working on it. Once it boots up, I'll shoot some links out.


----------



## drjjones426

How do u see the flash counter?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

drjjones426 said:


> How do u see the flash counter?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


When it's in Download mode..


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive read all the info, I want to flash it, but no reason unless I need warranty work, I get the impression that download/cwm tripps the counter. Im at 7, may do it for giggles, (unless it bricks.)

Check that download/odin trips it, I guess thats the reason for root66


----------



## Raykovitz

sugartibbs said:


> Ive read all the info, I want to flash it, but no reason unless I need warranty work, I get the impression that download/cwm tripps the counter. Im at 7, may do it for giggles, (unless it bricks.)


I thought that flashing anything but stock firmware with odin is what tripped it. Guess I'm incorrect. Flashing w/ CWM or TWRP should not advance the counter.


----------



## sugartibbs

It could be, i read the op and the first of the posts, then the last of the posts after the upgrade, and its still a little foggy, Chainfire is a witch.


----------



## ddanc1984

Just popping in to say Happy Thanksgiving to the Zen Nation. Heading down from Big D to H-Town in a couple of hours. Everyone be safe and enjoy.


----------



## drjjones426

My counter is at 4. May try triangle away for the hell of it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Well while were at it, does anybody have Mobile Odin Pro, I cant see buying it, but its out there.

I think Ill wait, my take is you have to be stock to use Triangle,and Mr. Robinson is uncertain if this will work on the JB update according to his root66 thread. I tried it as is on my modded phone and it forced closed. (Heart attack). It seems alot of trouble in odin for something that may not work.


----------



## Raykovitz

sugartibbs said:


> Well while were at it, does anybody have Mobile Odin Pro, I cant see buying it, but its out there.
> 
> I think Ill wait, my take is you have to be stock to use Triangle,and Mr. Robinson is uncertain if this will work on the JB update according to his root66 thread. I tried it as is on my modded phone and it forced closed. (Heart attack). It seems alot of trouble in odin for something that may not work.


Tibbs.. I just used it, and it worked fine for me. I'm on frosty v9.


----------



## Woody

I've read that too about the new update and triangle away. I never took the update so I'm not sure about it. There seems to be some low level scanning that happens on first stage of boot that shows it being modified.

Fwiw, I've had my counter up to 15 once. Only the most recent update is having troubles.

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Be careful tonight also (big drinking night = Po-po, the Fuzz, the Man, 5-0).


----------



## sugartibbs

I have an issue somewhere, Its a "triangle away has stopped" message, I uninstalled, reinstalled the playstore app and it did it againI hit reset counter, and it flashes the fc again. I dont really care about the counter,but its a teaching moment, and my learning curve on this phone is pretty steep. Read, Read, Read...

I know I should let this go, I have 4.1.2 Liquidsmooth.woodzip running pfect, but in my experience if you need service,its too late to do anything to effect sd/ running rom, and this counter is a new slant. If we could get to recovery or download, we wouldn't need warranty.


----------



## Woody

Tibbs, Chris and Lappy, check your PMs. I sent you something you might be interested in. Just an app I found.


----------



## sugartibbs

thanks woodrube, mucho help


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Yeah bro-mang, that's it. Its a banger! PA preferences is still in this build. Give it a go.


@MustangSammy

PAC_JPA ... Just when I thought it was time to count those pennies and maybe replace my blowup flash-doll, this rom strangely smoothed out a lot of my lag issues. Still get some pauses, but it's no where near the freezing & stuttering I was getting even on PA 2.53-360 (very odd). So, I'm finally back to sum-o-dat skanky stripper ay-erse buttuh (well almost but close enough).

AOKP + PA is pretty slick but not without some compromises.

* PA ~ No "disable scrolling" for Notification toggles (which sucks), no Holo style toggles (which really sucks), and brightness slider was conceded to ROM Control (so no way to put it above PA toggles).









* AOKP ~ Kill 'Em All button is so much easier to use (imo) than PA's upper-left squigglies, recents RAM Bar is pretty nifty, and nice to see "Reboot to Download Mode" in the reboot menu. Nav Bar Ring works well but isn't visible (as it is in SB 3.0). 24dp bar height still doesn't work (as in most other roms), but 30dp is fine. Changing LCD Density in ROM Control changes build.prop only, so PA's settings stay intact.

* Superuser ~ Wasn't working for me (and not prompting at all), and I noticed it listed SuperSU v0.98 binaries. Changed to SuperSU, and we're back in the game.

* Settings > Storage ~ same FC for me too, bruh.

* Back Button Long-Press Kill ~ no workie, but removing apps from recents list seems to kill the app. Alternating between Developer Options and ROM Control settings didn't make a difference.

Pretty bangin, indeed. Keep hookin' up those dh links if you get 'em. Hope khan makes this long-term, or maybe jrongi1 might catch the fever (and the only prescription is for more ...).


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Tibbs, Chris and Lappy, check your PMs. I sent you something you might be interested in. Just an app I found.


Secrets dont make friends mr. Wood

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> What about a good jelly bean rom? ...


Sure, I'll take one.


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Thanksgiving ZEN Nation !!!


----------



## yosup

@Big Dog & ddanc
A very, very belated Happy Burfday(s)!!! Hope you both had very memorable birthday bashes. If not, hope you at least got someone to "beer me" and were able to kick up those busy feet for a lil bit.









@ZenperFi Crew
Take those fiber supplements (maybe laxative if you're really plugged up?







), clean out the GI tracts, and get ready fur some Amureekan Foosball and lots o' dem stuffing-of-the-face action. Have a great Thanksgiving, everyone!! Live Spirits + Turkey tryptophan = comfy barca lounger time. Yo ... beer me.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yoda sup ..how dare you show these intimate pics of my beloved!!!!

Nice rope work.. she likes that..


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... Nice rope work.. she likes that..


We talkin' turkey-bacon bondage S&M or the Samsung hotties?


----------



## sugartibbs

Samsung hotties are as scarce as bigfoot, 10,000 more posts and we lap the vibrant sticky on this forum.
B>)unless you are from utah, bacon and rope knots are the San Francisco treat.

Im in the weeds but just rebooted in I dont know what...Im within 14 days and the nex4 is looking better and better....

Right back where I started (2hrs later) wanted to downgrade firmware to run triangle away, ..cant get there without a 2hr download wait... mirror said...Free download 2Hrs...Premium Download 8 minutes... no habla senior..


----------



## sugartibbs

ok ray, Legal info and ver 4.1.1
Bband ver t999UVDLJA.
Is this consistant with the Frosty firmware you suceeded with? It seems the update is the ghost.


----------



## Woody

drjjones426 said:


> Secrets dont make friends mr. Wood
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I'm on it. My bad. Still friends?


----------



## sugartibbs

This is awkward.. Ill go check the turkey...


----------



## sugartibbs

Finally reset=0

5 hrs, Im as insane as my avatar....


----------



## Raykovitz

sugartibbs said:


> ok ray, Legal info and ver 4.1.1
> Bband ver t999UVDLJA.
> Is this consistant with the Frosty firmware you suceeded with? It seems the update is the ghost.


Sorry for the delay Tibbs. yes thats the right info, but I see you have the issue nailed..


----------



## yosup

Rumorville rocks on ...

Samsung Galaxy S IV tipped for Feb. 2013, 13MP camera and A15 quad-core chip



> ... we're hearing that the Galaxy S IV will launch in late February, and will pack in Samsung's Exynos 5450 chipset with a quad-core Cortex-A15 processor, and a 13MP camera ...
> 
> ... On top of the camera and chipset rumors, we heard a few days ago that Samsung would be unveiling their own 5-inch 1080p smartphone display at CES 2013, in order to take on HTC who launched the first device in the US to have a 5-inch 1080p screen. Some are saying that Samsung's rumored 5-incher will be used in their Galaxy S IV ...


----------



## sugartibbs

look Yodasup I feel like were boys, and I dont care what you say about me,,,,But my GS3 just crawled under the bed...Im not a pimp but , do she need to think a new girl in town? If I return her .. where does she go? Galaxy 4, Dual core...mmmm

I know dual core, quad core, look to the processor timeline.


----------



## yosup

LOL ... hey, man, just keep whispering those sweet-nothings in her ear, and she'll be giving it up BoomBoom LongTime. Just remember to keep that yellow triangle mark-of-the-beast off her forehead, and you'll both be saved during the Rapture!!









As for aging fine-ass-chica-phones, the tech world spins way too crazy, bro. But to each his own. If your GS3 is the hottie tottie prim & proper and a ways to go before succumbing to gravity ... then my Vibe makes me the MILF Hunter I guess. Lol ... "Joo are a tiger, baby!!"











sugartibbs said:


> ... I know dual core, quad core, look to the processor timeline.


At this rate, someday we'll be putting a 50" plasma tv up to our ears. How many cores can fit in that sumumumbich?


----------



## sugartibbs

Your preachin to the choir, My daily is my vib. Think I made a mistake...But fuck, upgrade to what? Nexus 4 has issues.as you well know. I dont know why I m online, I coulda been a propane salesman, and propane products.


----------



## yosup

Propane, no gain.









We all gotta jump in at some point, bro. Ain't no fun chasin' dem skirts while running in combat boots (unless you're rockin the Dr. Scholl's). SG3 is still a solid choice, imo. You've got 24/7 Zen tech support here and a whole cadre of homies who got yo back. By the sheer numbers, SG3 dev should last a very very long time, and she's got plenty of horses under the hood to keep finding that thrill (and Blueberry Hill).


----------



## Woody

Time to get FAT. Off to the Famn Damily's house. Everyone have a safe holiday, eat and give someone a hug/hand shake/kiss that you haven't seen in awhile.

Sidenote: This is the 1 year anniversay of my M-I-L's passing. I won't be on much today, but should be on later tonight after a few beers and libations,so that should be fun.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## sugartibbs

`Give Thanks, Nobody has it better!!!


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> I'm on it. My bad. Still friends?


Of course woods.

Happy turkey day to all of the zen brotherhood!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Thanksgiving everyone

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## samsgun357

Eat all day, shop all night! Happy turkey day all. Some killer sales tonight/tomorrow. Who's getting what????

Yoda-sup, as far as the future of P.A.C. on the vibe....I'm not real sure. Khan said he's super busy until around the 5th of December so idk if he'll keep porting or not. I was given the green light to release it but with PA not wanting paranoid preferences.apk in the ROM, I don't know if I should, at least publicly, that is. I can still send it to all my homies! Maybe we can talk j into porting it, or some of the "few" devs left in the vibe/sgs 1 community. BTW, I love your breakdown of the ROM! If you enable kill apps back on the nav bar, it will work. Well at least for me it did.

Love, peace and fish grease to all!

????????????


----------



## Woody

@ Yosup, I just saw on the Best Buy ad that SanDisk has a 32gb c10 for $19.99. I knew you were in the market for on soon.

I'm thinking about getting my boys tablets. Might wait for Monday though. Not sure if anyone is looking but BB has the Transformer TF300 on sale for $279 and docks for $99.


----------



## sugartibbs

Saw that my bank transfer to pay pal finally went through, locked and loaded for Freakshow Friday, But Ill be online, while grandma is fighting for slashed priced depends. Clearly We drank more than we ate, and we seated 16 inlaws and outlaws..I love me some holidays!!!!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

samsgun357 said:


> Eat all day, shop all night! Happy turkey day all. Some killer sales tonight/tomorrow. Who's getting what????


Emphasis on "killer sales". Not 100% sure what I'm gonna' buy, but I'm definitely bringing my boxing gloves and mouth guard. I don't know what it's like where you guys are, but here in South Florida, people take Black Friday pretty seriously-or rather, they go wild. Kinda gives a whole new meaning to "shop 'til you drop". Lol.

Anyways I hope everyone had an awesome Thanksgiving, and for those who go shopping, a safe Black Friday.









Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## sugartibbs

Braver than me noob, Whatcha gonna do when big momma goes to the merica submission hold for your shopping cart? 
Merica momma submission hold= sits on you, breaks wind, uses coupon...+

Noob these early birds are serious, Its sniff sniff beena phonor to know you...


----------



## sugartibbs

NOOB IN NEED;Im not afraid, I want to be a TargetFriday shopper like my father!!

Yoda-sup, "You will be,,,,You will be..

Bent ears ect...


----------



## sugartibbs

I really need Bob Barker, why is buying something on EBay, like the price is right... If I wait ..maybe a better deal..


----------



## Woody

I fall into that trap every time I'm on eBay.

I have just been given full reign on the pre-paid no interest rate CC for tomorrow morning. Wifely has been socking away cash for me and put it on a card so that we don't flex our normal CC's or bank account. She is the family CFO, after all. Do I get up and go? I think I might. Staples has Nexus 7's in stock and on sale. My plan is to get rip roaring drunk tonight (almost there) and then get up and go.


----------



## sugartibbs

Wood Great minds think alike,Keep my powder dry, In this economy...
As a consumer ...I need to see Skin.. My shoping motto ..."Raise the skirt...grab the counter""


----------



## sugartibbs

Dfresh, whaddup... post, I worried you got rolled up in that Petraes horny honey mess, Glad to see your good. Cause "we know how you roll" Off the record ... I've never spanked a LT. Colonel Chick, Huge props...


----------



## manus ferrera

Hope everyone is recovering fine. I have a question I'm trying to backup my girlfriends my touch 4g and the one app she wants to keep is her smurfs village game the game as well as her saved data. What's the best way to backup the game and saved data. Titanium or my backup. Or anything else. Much appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

I've never tried my back up but titanium should work for sure.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Snatched a (Class UHS) Sandisk 32GB microSDHC for $15.99 at Costco. I'm pretty darn happy right now. 

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## manus ferrera

Got a 47 inch LG LED tv

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Got 2 Nook Colors for my boys that I'm going to turn into gaming/media tablets for them. 3 SanDisk 16gb c10 cards for $10ea, a screen protector for my GS3 and later on we are going to look at a replacement LED for our spare room and maybe a blu-ray player.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Woodrube said:


> Got 2 Nook Colors for my boys that I'm going to turn into gaming/media tablets for them. 3 SanDisk 16gb c10 cards for $10ea, a screen protector for my GS3 and later on we are going to look at a replacement LED for our spare room and maybe a blu-ray player.


Wow Woody, looking to adopt? I'll be your son for a day. Christmas day to be more exact. :-D. Hahahahaha:-D

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## sugartibbs

Jorge, The Mod father is our Daddy, Don't believe Sugar? Go get loose on the SGS3 forum. Spanky spanky. Whoo cool the sun went down time to start workin it.

Justin case.. I had to work today, not sleep all day..but woof, woof, its playtime. Hope there's some desperate Friday bargains going on." Clear eyes, android calculator, true heart."


----------



## sugartibbs

I can totally see why chics get warmed over this..Ebay 4200Mah batt/w ext/case reg $59.99 Friday price 9.99...Bullshit, but it is fun, Amazon needs to take pay perv, errr pal..they nearly had me...


----------



## dougfresh

I just bought a Android 9.0 Napolian tablet, who needs 4.2 Jelly


----------



## sugartibbs

Cool. uh I see thats a Christian Tablet, hope I didn't offend, Im a non practicing catholic, I can see how some of my comments could be taken in a unfriendly, way, I never wanted to offend we all live our lives.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

The Nexus 4 just became a little cooler. Apparently the Nexus 4 actually *does* support LTE. Who woulda thunk it?








http://www.xda-developers.com/android/inactive-4g-chip-found-lurking-inside-the-nexus-4/
http://www.gsmarena.com/lte_can_be_enabled_on_the_nexus_4_works_on_canadian_networks-news-5116.php
Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## dougfresh

Santi...That's what I'm thinking. The Miami Hizz is getting more serious. Holla


----------



## Woody

Just picked up a 64gb SanDisk c10 for $38 (SGS3 supports these in case anyone wants to know. Just have to reformat from Fat to exFat or vice versa) . Seems they are out of stock now but should be getting some more in soon. You can order and they won't charge your card until they come in and are ready to ship, but you lock the price in now.

http://www.adorama.com/IDSIUMS64GB.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid62905

^^^^^Official camera provider to B's Boys in Blue. As an Eagles fan, I'll let that slide.


----------



## dougfresh

Guys, if you have some of your family people with the OG Galaxy S phones scope this deal out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34558308#post34558308 just ordered a few for kicks. 1¢ plus $4.99 s&h.My mom, dad , and little bro have 4g's!! Win!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

oh hell yes... fasshion moves the left...


----------



## sugartibbs

That Hzzz your hearing is the thunder, douglass, Thunder upnow, get on the train..


----------



## icarianecho

dougfresh said:


> Guys, if you have some of your family people with the OG Galaxy S phones scope this deal out: http://forum.xda-dev...08#post34558308 just ordered a few for kicks. 1¢ plus $4.99 s&h.My mom, dad , and little bro have 4g's!! Win!!!!


Major thanks Freshie!

I'm still OGing (begrudgingly & filled with envy every time I see a GN2 or N4 or GS3) so I scooped one.

Nice lookin' on the heads up.


----------



## sugartibbs

"freshie" oh man do i get to play with your online handle Freshie xoxo"s going to my "bad Tibbs Dictionary" Its so "Freschie" Pictures at 8:00

Im Bi Polar Bear
I attack unexpectably, 
then cry for hours eating Walrus leftovers
@jennyhigh5


----------



## dougfresh

What the.... lol I only speak Compton suun lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude I represent 64, feb10, year of the dragon,,woof woof
Comppton, shhhhit Rural Okla, its on if your colors "aint " correct.Though Its been awhile since we seen a walrus sighting, but talkin shit is livin ,that said "you got what we want, title town is gonna be OKC

Post your pay pal/lets git this this kitty up there!!!! for entertainment purposes only , yeah right.


----------



## dougfresh

Tibby, are you drinking ALREADY!!!! LOL... Eat something(walrus) so it could soak up those 40's!No one is going to take our trophy bruh


----------



## eddychecker

Drinking for sure! Got a fire roaring out on the patio, sipping a tumbler of fine whiskey.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Drinking for sure! Got a fire roaring out on the patio, sipping a tumbler of fine whiskey.


Sweet!! What are ya drinking Eddy? Jameson's or some J.Walker Blue Label


----------



## dougfresh

My boys and I are slamming sum Newcastle Brown Ales....NVM.. BEER RUN!!!!


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Sweet!! What are ya drinking Eddy? Jameson's or some J.Walker Blue Label


*McKenzie Bourbon Whiskey*

*http://www.fingerlak...hp/our-products*

*Delicious!*

My wife just broke out bottles of champagne, we're getting fired up tonight!


----------



## dougfresh

The Mac is delicious brother!!! Enjoy yourselves, no doubt!


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> ... the one app she wants to keep is her smurfs village game the game as well as her saved data. What's the best way to backup the game and saved data. Titanium or my backup ...


TB will back up most games. If it's a game that requires an additional data download, you'll want to keep a mental note where those files are located. Typ. /android/data or /android/obb - ie. just look for the app's package name. Gameloft, EA, & others may use their own folders on the sdcard. If you were to full wipe and reset your phone, the data files in /android/data or /android/obb will get wiped. Move them out of the /android folder before doing a full wipe, etc.


----------



## yosup

icarianecho said:


> *McKenzie Bourbon Whiskey* ...


Mmmm ... sweet bourbon. Bottoms up!!


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, Nate wants ya to turn on your GT !


----------



## dougfresh

I kinda like Freshie!!! Lolol From now on, I'm D.Freshie


----------



## yosup

Damn, I'm still full from Turkey Overload. Or maybe it's from the endless servings of leftovers in the fridge. Whatever it is, I'm having one MASSIVE BM session right now.









( Yes, sittin' on the can right now and multi-tasking on Tapatalk. #SharingIsCaring )


----------



## dougfresh

I was perturbed on what is massive bm.. after sounding it in my head....I got it...yuck lol the duece duece


----------



## Woody

Drinking some YingLing and Grand Marnier. Might get some fresh "air" later on when the beer/booze is gone. Put up the tree last night and outside lights today, had a nap. Pretty good Saturday at Casa de Wood. Bought to have turkey dinner 2.0.


----------



## sugartibbs

Grand Marnier, make sure your pinkie is off the glass, you 1%snob. Tvarski 100 for the workin class.

Workin man seeking workin girl, Ha ha


----------



## Woody

There's a reason it's called Liquid Heroin. I'm usually a B&B guy but wifey went to the liquor store the other day and prepared us for the holidays.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive only cooked with Grand Marnier, weell maybe some spilled in my soda in the kitchen, but it was an accident. Love it in coffee w/th whip cream,mmmm

Freshie, you better worry about the Nicks, I believe they took a Yodasup BM on you the first meeting, you have to get there before we humble u.


----------



## manus ferrera

What ever happened to xrider?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

My guess is girl or mom. Haven't seen him post in just under a month either her or the other side.


----------



## lapdog01

Whazzup Zen Peeps? just coming off of a fun fam time with tooo much to eat







and a few libations







. Also did some shopping as well. 
@woodrube..thanks for the pm gift bro. Nook colors for the Boyz? Superdad is now your title.
@Nooooob. I saw a chick fight in a mall on Black Friday while eating a big cookie with my grandaughter. Hows that for holiday shopping fun?
@jaliscojorge..NEVER go to Woodfield Mall on Black Friday Bro....UGLY

@Yosup & Sugartibbs...Remember me postin about going to the Jack Daniels tailgate thing? well the wasted friend of mine came through in the form of 2 discounted Nexus 4's..1 for wifey and 1 for number 1 son, who just headed back to Indiana takin the fam and the Nex 4 across state lines. As far as this phone goes I have to say I am REALLY impressed with the multitasking, You can't make it lag or stutter at all. I don't know if its the device or the 4.2 software, but I have tried to bog it by opening 6 apps, a browser and recording video, and that beeeeyotch doesn't even flinch. She's a little touchy on the wificonnect, and I personally don't notice ant discernible difference in speed against the S3 when accessing single functions ( of course my suzie Ain't stock), but the multitasking is Beastly. If you like onscreen buttons, you may likee.

@d'fresh...so it's FRESHIE now is it?









Seems like good fun was had by all . Im doing my last shopping online. By 10pm I shall be freeee( to pay off the Cards)


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey y'all , its been a really hectic week so i just wanted to wish everyone a belated Happy Thanksgiving. I'm gonna have to work out 6 hours a day for the next month just to work off what I ate this past weekend.
Hope Everyone is having a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey!! Lappy received his "Site Contributor" tag !!! Welcome to the Diarrhea Elite







Congrats!!!!


----------



## eddychecker

Congrats Lappy!

I had a terrific night last night and to top it off, my wife let me sleep until 10. The kids are up by 7, usually, so it truly was a gift. We moved the fire from outside to inside and continued until 1am. Now I'm ready for the season to begin.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Hey!! Lappy received his "Site Contributor" tag !!! Welcome to the Diarrhea Elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!


Wifey iz always telling me I talk too Much..even via post


----------



## jaliscojorge

Gongrats Lappy!

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## sugartibbs

Xrider is still around, Ive seen his byline around, he just too good for us, oh Lappy tell Sugar you didnt give a reach a reach around to achieve "site Contributor" Dude, now your a suit., the man ect...

I kid,, happy for you, you deserve it for how you conduct yourself, with class!!!


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> Xrider is still around, Ive seen his byline around, he just too good for us, oh Lappy tell Sugar you didnt give a reach a reach around to achieve "site Contributor" Dude, now your a suit., the man ect...
> 
> I kid,, happy for you, you deserve it for how you conduct yourself, with class!!!


I would come here just for the comraderie. I have a rule that my Sons and I don't frequent or post in the same threads, but this weekend I gave them a sample of the Zen Lounge. My oldest thinks you, d'fresh and yosup should be a comedy team. The Zen brothas are da best...
In the words of Sally Field.. " You like Me, you Really Like Me."









somebody PM Xrider and tell him to POST HERE.

Any Br1cK'd sightings??

sidenote: Wifey is complaining of Nex4 battery life. 6 hours today..shopping for a 6800ma batt


----------



## drjjones426

Just curiius if anyone else watches dexter, homeland, boardwalk empire, or SOA?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

drjjones426 said:


> Just curiius if anyone else watches dexter, homeland, boardwalk empire, or SOA?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Uh yes, yes, yes and yes!

I heard from x on the brown side, I'll tell him to drop by the lounge.

Edit: I just dropped him a line.
????????????


----------



## sugartibbs

The Dexter, myHero

You can have Spiderboy, truth.. he can pull, always had a soft spot for redheads, but Dexter da man


----------



## samsgun357

Dex is the consummate sociopath! Great show but the whole Deb being in love with Dexter......totally hot! Lol

Homeland is bad ass! I think it only gives a small glimpse of how the CIA plays people in the name of national security. Claire Danes (Carrie) is super crazy in that show.......totally hot!

Boardwalk Empire is an awesome look into prohibition and the people that were involved. This season got a little slow in the middle but came back hardcore CB4 shiznit! Gyp Rosetti is a crazy sumbeeyach. I like how the show takes real people from that time, based on some real events but then puts a fictional spin on it. They named the main character Enoch "Nucky" Thompson instead of Enoch Johnson, the actual guy, to give the show some creative room. Margaret "Scrotum" Schroeder....... totally hot!

S.O.A is just f'ing awesome. This season has thrown so many twists. I don't know what the deal is with Bobby running to Clay and telling him about Jax plan. Oh and Jax Teller.....totally hot! LMAO, at least my girl thinks so.

All of these shows are almost done for the season which sucks! Those are the only 4 shows I have set to record every episode on my dvr. I'm going to either have to find new shows or find a life of my own.

????????????


----------



## Woody

We started to watch BWE this season and it got to be so slow that we stopped watching it. I liked last season a bunch and it started slow also, but this season just dragged on for the first 4 episodes. We get it from the library, so I'll have the wife put it on hold again and see how it pans out.

I am trying to get her to start SOA but I can't seem to find it at the library. Is it on Netflix? We like bikes and I have read several books about bikers, MS13 and a few other gang related books. I even have a Big Book of Tatoos that is used by the DOJ for reference.<---It is really cool, plus some nice artwork.

Heard great things about Homeland, but I don't have Showtime, so no-go for the Wood.


----------



## Raykovitz

Whaaattt uppp....ZEN Nation !!!!! Glad to hear that you all had an awesome Thanksgiving. Deals where to be had on Fri thats for sure. Unfortunately I did not partake. Saving for a trip to Africa for the wife and daughter. Good thing my kids are too young for tech stuff. I'd be broke.


----------



## samsgun357

I agree with you Woody, the beginning of BWE was very slow. I almost tapped out. I'm glad I hung in there because the last 2-3 episodes have been good. I was upset that Jimmy got whacked last season. I heard that he was a pain in the arss to work with and that's why they wrote him off.

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## drjjones426

samsgun357 said:


> I agree with you Woody, the beginning of BWE was very slow. I almost tapped out. I'm glad I hung in there because the last 2-3 episodes have been good. I was upset that Jimmy got whacked last season. I heard that he was a pain in the arss to work with and that's why they wrote him off.
> 
> I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


Every season has started slow and ended with a bang. Pretty stoked for capone to finally get a bigger role! Its not gonna be so zen-ful on the finale episode

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Network T.V. is tough for me, I like the big screen, though i think networks are getting better, been watching a PBS on broadway back in the day, then you had to sing, and dance, and act, and then maybe youre a star...., now look at what we have..Bieber, I wanna puke..Id give up 10 years for a firm grip on Judy Garlands Panties.


----------



## dougfresh

What the hell is BWE anyway? If I watch tv it's sports, History, Food,A&E,and CoCo and IceT lolol


----------



## sugartibbs

Im not sure ,i think it means
B)ware of Douggie History? food? we know what South Beach CoCo means, Ice T..Doin Beer commercials for the man...Mainline Florida is Just O.K.

Truth told I love ,,The Miami Sound Machine../. gets my feet movin...Someday Ill see the sunset on Key West...


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Im not sure ,i think it means
> B)ware of Douggie History? food? we know what South Beach CoCo means, Ice T..Doin Beer commercials for the man...Mainline Florida is Just O.K.
> 
> Truth told I love ,,The Miami Sound Machine../. gets my feet movin...Someday Ill see the sunset on Key West...


 Genius! My brother, Genius! Hahahaha!


----------



## drjjones426

BWE = boardwalk empire on hbo based on gangsters, politics, and prohibition in thenearly 1900's

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

It's official, the t959 has gone to the foreigners. If you check these noobs info below their avatar, they're from hah..lalalala...the middle east and asia or mexico. Since people are getting rid of them, bulk buyers resell them over seas.π√÷×√€¢€€π©®©€π£€πππ Btw: Don't take me as a racist, I'm not, I hate everybody lolol JK , I'm CubanB


----------



## sugartibbs

oh man, ive been so careful,just launched a skud on Vibrant General ... couldnt take it back.. probly banned..pissed me off talkin down to my peeps.yeah you can buy my junk...grrrrrrrr Theres a Brownside site for that, thats in your face.. verrrry poor manners.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm checking the Brownside naaooowww!!!


----------



## xriderx66

ehem
im confused as to what the new avatar theme is


----------



## dougfresh

xriderx66 said:


> ehem
> im confused as to what the new avatar theme is


 Hello X, just replace your super xxx brothers avatar please lol








What's up Xrider you're MIA bro. Hope everything is good


----------



## sugartibbs

Shit X where you been? Tell Sugar you gettin any at your college,

Dont lie I know how great college is , man if I could go back...


----------



## sugartibbs

you better admit to stinky pinky or think about droid forums.. God theyre boring and they send G mails...that are boring


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> ehem
> im confused as to what the new avatar theme is


Whazzup X? College girlz gone wild been keepin ya busy huh? 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Aw Sugar that wasn't so bad. I agree though,no peddling your broke down POS in a forum where even the noob-iest users will know that a main board malfunction is causing the camera to not work to total BS. Only thing that I could possible see how that would even happen is if a pin was broken off or something like that. Should ask him to see pics of it booted up.

If you really want to be rid of him, just report it. Casey will close it down. No selling on the brown side after MarketPlace closes on 11/30. All threads like that will be deleted. MP, I guess was causing more headaches than it was worth. I never used it and went in rarely, but I did learn something while I was in there. When I bought Woodwina, I documented the whole thing in a post in a thread and once the deal was done and I was safe, I just edited my post out (after PM-ing myself a copy of its contents).

Lappy, that is a funny avatar and caption above it.


----------



## dougfresh

Tibby and all, free Wi-Fi/ Wimax is good no? Yes! $100 deposit though...Next week I'm doing it http://www.freedompop.com/ 500 mb's per month is always free and no obligation to buy anything, but they have a 2gb deal for the 1st month is free then regress to the free one( not sure)


----------



## sugartibbs

`Man freshie, every time i turn around your buying apple out, hey Sugarcaint go there ...only cost you 1,000.00, when you were cruzin in 64 wuz that in a rolls royce w/th Tina Turner in 64, you gotta money machine, you can tell sugar


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> `Man freshie, every time i turn around your buying apple out, hey Sugarcaint go there ...only cost you 1,000.00, when you were cruzin in 64 wuz that in a rolls royce w/th Tina Turner in 64, you gotta money machine, you can tell sugar


 Frugality is how we win against that big piece of shiat Apple. Or save a few bucks by beatin' tha man! F&ck da police!!bitchz aint shiz lolol I'm not gangsta at all...I listen to Michael Bolton


----------



## sugartibbs

negative rafterman, lets just say maybe Sugar is flashing a roll, And Jobbs? Dirt nap, Oh douglass you didnt go M. Bolton Oh my, he sings a little and his huuuummmer is epic...


----------



## dougfresh

Lemme get this straight, you roll on xtasy and your Steve's cousins wingman??? Maybe these PBRs are making me feel cloudy lol


----------



## sugartibbs

pretty good play, but as you well know I roll one way., readheaded and buns up kneelin,,,whewww Maybe bolten in the background, maybe..But straight up I love Tina Turner , So real..

When shes in her high heels ,,,wantin to be your private dancer.. its real...


----------



## dougfresh

Yes!Yes! Redheads and M.Bolton is my absolute favorite evah! No seriously minus the Micky thing ...she's got to be Casper white if ya know what I'm thinking


----------



## dougfresh

[Off-Topic] if you brave Vibrators want a 65 fps uncapped ,draining your battery in 4 hours, bacon oozing with drawn butter,broken recovery, modified Semaphore 2.6.2 kernel, hang tight till Wednesday


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude , little unsure of validating the pasty gansta, hey casper Iwhat was his buddies name??? the one that was always fuckin w/th him????

Doug we love you on this thread,, but make that your last batterie answswer,, I laughed my ass off. Oh By the way can u help with Gps this is my first postxoxoxoxo


----------



## dougfresh

What was Casper's friends name anyway? Lol CAN THIS MODIFIED SEMAPHORE KERNEL BE USED WITH MY 959v 4g? Lol YES IT CAN!! FLASH AWAY!!!LOL


----------



## sugartibbs

on a different note, playstore wont download voodo plus, I got the GS3 and it looks washed out, i grabb the Vibrant with Hurtz777 settings and Im like this fancy phone suks...want my Vibrantitties crisp look, and Semaphore dont do Voodoo..

I want my MTV

awaaa awaaaa


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs, incoming pm for your G Tree hmmm...G3 doesn't have a Wolfson Audio chip nor voodoo color if I'm not mistaken


----------



## sugartibbs

thanx Doug ,,,sorry Im such a high maintenance little bithch

bithch, ? mighta coined a new one


----------



## samsgun357

Yo, freshie and sugar's back and forth banter has my gut hurting! Y'all is a trip 4sure. I saw the bashing of the gypsy trying to peddle his broken ass goods. You can't get away with that shite mang. Not when the zen crew is stalking the boards, back da f#$& up mang. I said back up!

Hey Woody, I hope you don't mind, I dropped imille a line about liquid wood. I didn't think you'd mind, he's a good dude.

FE just dropped a 4.2 ROM for the vibrator, who's going for a ride?

BTW, I've snapped the bean to Judy Garland before.

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## dougfresh

Yo Sammy , I DLed the 4.2 CM and got to 92% and it failed after 20 minutes! EEERRRRRRR, HATE THAT! LOL Are you on that beast? Well I'm here to make Tibby and Woody laugh if I can  I'll try today with a more reliable connection


----------



## samsgun357

I dl'ed it, successfully but haven't flashed it yet. I'm backing up now but might have to wait until tomorrow to flash, I'm getting droopy eyed.
Did you ever flash that P.A.C.man ROM I posted?
BTW, I had to let that douche know not to f with Doug Eric "Eazy-E" Fresh. Hopefully he will get it.

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## dougfresh

No PAC man cuz you never posted or I never asked I guess lol. Which of the many Deeeuuuoooccchhhes where you meaning? 

Edit: Quote from SammyFreshness "I would strongly suggest against involving yourself in a war of words with DF. His crew runs deep so walk away while you're a Head......no pun intended!" Lolololololololololol!!! You're the man Sam ...I'm not replying to Max Headroom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2015513 Funk it I lied!!haha


----------



## samsgun357

If you want to test that ROM shoot me a pm and I'll give you a DL link. I posted it a couple pages back as well. I believe Yoda-sup is running it.

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Mr. Guns will do







G.Night Tree A.M.


----------



## sugartibbs

goods to the night gunny, and its always fun talkin and walkin with the sunshine state... peace...

Little late , but the cows were in the front yard, guessing thats an okla prob, not a South Beach...We all live our lives of quiet desperation


----------



## eddychecker

The Nexus 4 will be available online today at 12 noon PST. I just got an email from Google announcing the time. Do not beat me to the punch.


----------



## Raykovitz

Welcome To A.A. (android anonymous)...

Hi ! My nme is Ray.. and I like to flash...... and I actually like TW Roms.

Stay Calm.... and Carry ON !!


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> Dex is the consummate sociopath! Great show but the whole Deb being in love with Dexter......totally hot! Lol ...
> 
> ... S.O.A is just f'ing awesome. This season has thrown so many twists. I don't know what the deal is with Bobby running to Clay and telling him about Jax plan. Oh and Jax Teller.....totally hot! LMAO, at least my girl thinks so.


Dexter was fantastic (and so unique) up until Dexter got married. The show kinda lost its edge from there. The season with Colin Hanks just dragged on too long for me. The current season with the cat-out-of-the-bag and the axe-murderer gf thang is almost like a reboot. It's got fresh (and smooth Samsung Hottie) legs now.

SOA is definitely "f'ing awesome," bro. Clay is one twisted SOB. As for Jax Teller ... I'll plead the 5th on that one!! When I first started watching the show, it took a long time to get over the Peggy Bundy effect, but damn that woman can act. I like how Jimmy Smits now gets pulled back into his gangsta gangnam style.


----------



## yosup

"... lez do this ..." (_cue Ton Loc's Wild Thing intro_)



dougfresh said:


> ... I listen to Michael Bolton


Dude, seriously? I just can't picture Miami Compton Gangsta gettin' down to Michael Bolton. Lol. To each his own, bruh mang. Btw, when I think "Michael Bolton," it always comes back to Office Space.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha Ray, an A.A. poet, and dont know it, ...its funny, used to hate the TW, it had the boxy Mcdonaldland clown look, but now i like it..


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> ... Do not beat me to the punch.


Only if the punch is spiked with something hard ... then I might throw an elbow or two.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... I believe Yoda-sup is running it ...


Still rocking the PACman and diggin' it ... but ...

Lag-fest started rearing its ugly head again. Re-wiped & flashed PAC_JPA last night, and it seems better (for now). Not sure why this keeps happening, and maybe Woodrow's hunch is right that my ext sd may be on its last legs. Though I've only had it since late April and maybe have flashed a "few" roms a few times, eh? Hehe. I'm still gonna ride this thang out, but I just gotsta have my Schweddy Nuttuh Buttuh ... cuz homie don't play no lag, mang. I just need to endure this until GS4 rolls out. Or (if by some miracle) my internal sd comes back to life. A man can dream, right?

Arrggghhhh ... Semaphore 2.6.1 (sv & v) won't bootup!! Freak!! Semaphore would always hang on the kernel splash on the first boot, so I'd resort to forcing a reboot with the power button. Yet, the new Semaphore hangs on that splash regardless how many times I force reboot. The one JB kernel that could boot up this damn EU phone, and now I ain't getting no nookie.

Devil 1.9.5 (or any Devil kernel) still goes right back to recovery. Why is Semaphore not gettin' jiggy with my rig, mang? This is not ghouda. Back to Sema 2.5.0 for now. (sigh)


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... I saw a chick fight in a mall on Black Friday while eating a big cookie with my grandaughter. Hows that for holiday shopping fun? ...


When did every national holiday get twisted into some retail event (Thanksgiving, Christmas, and even Easter)?










Er'body gotta have their $50 Skinny Jeans, Sammy. (although, I don't think they make skinny jeans for these folks, homie)










Hey, even x's girl got her Black Friday on:










Last but not least ... I thought only xrider would get this crazy over $1.28 towels!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Anybody heard of NABI 2 tablet for kids? Planning on buying for my 3 & 5 year old for christmas.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yodasup...you were doing so well till...lick at the split. I felt an urge to throw a bale of hay,,, or a salt block ....truth Id go to a warm bath with a razor first...

On a more professional level, Ive heard good things about Nabi. al ittle hesitant about a tab that targets that age group. But the world has moved on and thats the future.


----------



## dougfresh

What up Yosaaaap!! Funny shit and lovin it. 3.1 of the ******* dropped and it's flying. Very impressive GT me if you're on the hunt ;P


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> You got room for 10 more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... sounds like a once-in-a-lifetime trip!! Which part of Africa?


They want to go on a short term mission trip to either Uganda or Ethiopia ..


----------



## sugartibbs

Dont tease df,, it actually boots? Beantown..

Ray, Id go, seen alot on how you should actually help, worked in the oil fields alot and wondered if that would translate to water wells, sometimes instead of going in... giving fish, you need to teach how to fishI Someday Id like to make a difference.


----------



## Woody

Raykovitz said:


> Anybody heard of NABI 2 tablet for kids? Planning on buying for my 3 & 5 year old for christmas.


I've heard of them but my boys are a bit older (5&7), so I bought them Nook Colors this years. They had the InnoTab1 for a little over a year and loved it. I put some games on there for them through the InnoTab site/loader and put some music and about 8 movies too. It takes a full sized sd card (I got them both 8gb cards and preloaded them before Santa gave them to them). I found that after a few months they got bored and always wanted to play on mine or my wife's tablets, or watch Netflix on them. That is why this year I bought them the NC's and will have it linked to my Gmail account, pull my Titanium folder over and viola, they have all the games they have been playing for months on their very own tablets. In case you didn't know, you can blast the crappy Barnes and Noble Android overlay system off there and put on CM7/9/10 if you so desire. I'll be putting CM7.2 on theirs because I need it to be stable for them.

It might seem like I am giving these kids some expensive piece of machinery, but they are both *gifted* (tested and confirmed), so anything that I can do to promote their skills and keep them ahead of the school game, I'll do it any chance I get. They already spend half the day in another classroom where they work on 4th and 5th grade things. Keep in mind they are in K and 1st atm. Blows my mind almost daily. You should see us at dinner. You know my physics background, so it's like an episode of Big Bang Theory at the dinner table.

Tl;dr - I've heard fo them but never test one. But have bought and used the InnoTab1.


----------



## icarianecho

Geez ... tough crown here in the Sacred Zenclave









Anyway, I'm sticking with it (with the requested appended D of course).


----------



## dougfresh

Raykovitz said:


> They want to go on a short term mission trip to either Uganda or Ethiopia ..


 That's awesome Ray! Do it up and please don't be upset at me for my Dolphins whooping ya








Sug Night, SB the last era 4.1.2 is rock in Tina and she broke a heel


----------



## Raykovitz

Would love to Woody, But someone has to stay here and earn the dough.. Actually my son whose only 5yrs and I are staying here.

A few years ago we were supposed to Do the Spain and Morocco trip. Did'nt work out. To hard to link up with me comming from the mid east and the wife & kids from Washington.


----------



## Raykovitz

@ Tibbs.. I'm sure once my boy is old enough the whole Fam will go.

@ DF @#[email protected]! We had that game all but won. We're loosing these road games in the last few min every time..


----------



## Woody

If you ever get a chance, I highly recommend it. Beautiful country out there and I seem to miss it yearly. I spent 3 weeks traveling the pennisula (Spain and Portugal) and then crossed over into Africa for another week. Some of those buildings are older than our country. A lot of people don't seem to remember that.

I have no doubt it would be hard for you guys to "meet in the middle" especially if you were coming from the ME during war-times. Krickies, if your family went East, it would take them 5+ just to get out off the coast and out of the country. Let alone the ocena voyage. I had a friend who worked for Delta and she got me a buddy pass. I flew coach from Cincinnati to ATL and was bumped to First Class from ATL to Madrid and FC all the way back. Was awesome.


----------



## dougfresh

Raykovitz said:


> @ Tibbs.. I'm sure once my boy is old enough the whole Fam will go.
> 
> @ DF @#[email protected]! We had that game all but won. We're loosing these road games in the last few min every time..


Agreed! Your boys should a won but.......you know lol.


----------



## Raykovitz

@ Woody. I know..the State's are young. The wife's home town (in Germany) is close to 1300 years old...

Sent from my Spiced S3


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs check your inbox


----------



## sugartibbs

i tried to, but theres always a farm emergency, as soon as I get a minute, when the wheels aren't flying off...

Major hydrolic leak on the tractor, its days like these I understand why I had substance abuse problems..


----------



## sugartibbs

ok, I was probly in the wrong, and sugartibbs is strange but its my family nickname, but can someone explain Head of max????Samy that was too easy.
Got it doug thanx.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> It might seem like I am giving these kids some expensive piece of machinery, but they are both *gifted* (tested and confirmed), so anything that I can do to promote their skills and keep them ahead of the school game, I'll do it any chance I get. They already spend half the day in another classroom where they work on 4th and 5th grade things. Keep in mind they are in K and 1st atm. Blows my mind almost daily. You should see us at dinner. You know my physics background, so it's like an episode of Big Bang Theory at the dinner table.


Big Brains are hereditary (apparently) maybe I should have my kids DNA tested









@yosup
Thanx for the kind words mang, but the truth is my most excellent Wife has helped me save face more times than I can count. A truly special Lady with amazing people skillz. Sometimes I don't realize I've been "handled" cuz she lets me believe half of those great ideas were mine. The young'uns are great in spite of me and thanks to Mom.


----------



## dougfresh

Has anyone blasted the 4.2 CM rommy? I'm neck deep in S. Beanie Goodness but DLed it and I'm locked and loaded

What the... I removed the '64 stuff above my avatar and left it blank... I'm a Guru...Nice!!!


----------



## samsgun357

I've had a little hands on with the nabi at my local Wally World. Seems like a nice tablet. I don't remember the specs but I believe its running ICS and its definitely not a low-tier tab. The kids will love it.

I have the b&n nook tablet 16gb. I did the whole root from ext SD method. Its running a 2.3 build. I have it set with home switcher, so 1 is stock nook tab appearance, 2 is android 2.3 with adw launcher and 3 is setup as a kindle fire. It has the bookshelf screen just like kindle fire and all the amazon apps/app store. I have only had 1 issue with B&N dropping an ota update and I had to reroot etc. After that I grab root keeper app. Got it last Xmas, its a decent tab for reading, movies and browsing. I am hopefully getting a samsung tab 2, not sure if 7" or 10.1. I like the nexus 7/10 but not having the ext SD on the tab is a deal breaker for me.

BTW, what's up with Google servers? I can't get shite on my google apps.

@freshie, same here, its locked and loaded but from all I read its really lagging. I'm dialed in on P.A.C.man so until cm10.1 has some more progress etc, I'm going to let the d-bags clog that thread.
I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## dougfresh

Sam, PM me wit DAT' shizz! Thanks


----------



## sugartibbs

in for a penny in for a pound, Ill change my avatar when X does, dude is so Mario Doug you got some groooovy shit goin on.though it took me awhile to get it goin..


----------



## dougfresh

I just recovered from the worst kernel experience! Looked like the Matrix...no recovery and thankfully I remembered the steps to install the normal Sema... One down,enter,6 up and enter,down one lolol

Kernel will have to wait peeps


----------



## Woody

^^^^ Doug, I think you just put in the code for Contra to get unlimited lives. (up, down, up, down left, right, left, right, a, b, b start Remember that?)

So it was a bad night for the Woods last night. My youngest boy has had a cold for about 1.5 weeks. Real barky and snotty, but it was fading out. He still had this persistent cough, almost like a habit. Night before last he had a coughing fit and was just plain miserable. We gave him some medicine and a hot shower and he slept with us for the night. Went to school and teacher said that he was fine for most of the day (my wife and teacher are on first name basis in a friendly way and not a psycho-mom type way). Wife said that they got home and a little bit later he started coughing but nothing too bad. I get home at 6 and he is just plain miserable. No fever or anything like that but can't stop coughing. We eat dinner and give him some meds and I cuddle with him to try to get my body heat to him to start a sweat. This goes on until about 830 when we have to decide what to do. We ended up taking him the Children's Hospital and they admitted him right away (breathing problems are near the top of the list for admittance kids). They did a chest X-ray and gave him some steroids and a breathing treatment. No pneumonia (thank God) both boys have asthma (but we knew that going in already and used his inhaler to help alleviate his shortness of breath).

All in all we were there for about 5 hours until 130-ish. My oldest boy was so slap happy by the time we got home, it was kind of a comical relief. Just for a frame of reference, my youngest boys heart rate when we checked in was 150bpm. Later on once admitted, it spiked as 168bpm. O2 level was fine but dropping the whole time but not double-black-diamond style or anything. Once he got his meds and fell asleep, his heart rate went back to normal, 105+/-. Anything higher than 170 for a small child would not be a good situation at all.

We are very happy and thankful that this turned out positive, but I feel that if we waited or 2nd guessed ourselves, I probably wouldn't be able to post this. If you have a child, hug them. If not, hug something that you love that could be taken away in a flash. He slept with me while my wife slept with my older boy last night and I can tell you that all night long, I was touching him and feeling his chest and listening for his breathing. I almost never broke contact and if I did, I immediately re-established for both him and myself.

I might be taking a short break at night for a while. I'll still be on during the day while here at work but that might be it for a week or so.


----------



## shreddintyres

Glad to hear your son is doing well woody. Taking a kid to the hospital is always a harrowing experience, Hope he stays well and y'all never have to go back.


----------



## shreddintyres

got a quick question for y'all, are y'all familiar with any way to lockdown specific files and folders to require a password/pin/pattern on your phone? there are certain files with sensitive information id like to lock down just incase someone else is playing with my phone, but i dont particularly care for the hassle of having a fully password protected phone (defeats the purpose of the unlock screen i have set up)

Thanks in advance gents


----------



## Raykovitz

I'm right there with ya Woody.. My son just got over the same cold and seal cough.. spent some restles nights w/ him too. Thoughts and prayers to you and your Fam...


----------



## drjjones426

shreddintyres said:


> got a quick question for y'all, are y'all familiar with any way to lockdown specific files and folders to require a password/pin/pattern on your phone? there are certain files with sensitive information id like to lock down just incase someone else is playing with my phone, but i dont particularly care for the hassle of having a fully password protected phone (defeats the purpose of the unlock screen i have set up)
> 
> Thanks in advance gents


Theres an app called file locker in thrnplay store for what u need

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Theres an app called file locker in thrnplay store for what u need
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Good call drj 

Wood, I can relate. There is no better feeling than when everyone is healthy, and no scarier feeling than seeing them down. Glad that all is well bro
Sent from here


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I just recovered from the worst kernel experience! Looked like the Matrix...


Which kernel? Semaphore? Scary shiz mang. Matrix is cool & all, but I don't want my phone as part of the collective.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... Sometimes I don't realize I've been "handled" cuz she lets me believe half of those great ideas were mine. The young'uns are great in spite of me and thanks to Mom.


LOL ... as they say, behind every great man ... is a great(er) woman. She's a true gem, my man. A woman who knows how to make her man "feel like a man" is precious (even if she's pulling the strings). S'all good, brother.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Flashed it, and it wouldn't boot up. Lol, assuming it's using Semaphore 2.6.1, which always hangs on the kernel splash (no matter how many times I force a reboot). Flashed Semaphore 2.5.0sv, and she was purring again. Very silky build, and I forgot how much I missed the Bean. Btw, luvin' all the transparency tweaks (esp. in notification drawer).
> 
> GPS Test = 4 birdies & 3 locks (within 5 minutes). Didn't wait for more 'cuz that was good enough for me. Release this Kracken, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which kernel? Semaphore? Scary shiz mang. Matrix is cool & all, but I don't want my phone as part of the collective.


Yep same here with GPS. All I did was changed to North American pool and also and got 4 birdies and 3 locks.No drama this time! Lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woody, my best to your boy and fam, glad to hear he's getting taken care of. Some of you remember I had walking pneumonia last year, fever spiking to 104, almost delirious at times. I don't gotta tell ya its nothing to mess with. Sending some Zen vibes your way brotha.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup, the collective is.. tasty, Im sure you remeber "the Borg" and "one of Seven hottie" if thats the collective suggs says ride the river.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad to hear your kid is doing better woody. We had our big scare with our toddler on Monday too. Wife and sister just left to hospital right now too for a work related back injury to her brother as well.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## eddychecker

Do what you do best Wood, keep'em safe and hold them tight! Glad to hear about your boy's recovery.


----------



## Woody

Thanks for all the Zen fellas. Please keep sending it our way.

Last night wasn't much better, except for the projectile spewage [/sarcasm]. My wife and he are on their way to the doctor's office now to see what is going on. Tests from the ER show no Whopping Cough, so that is a plus. They treated him for Croup with a steroid dose (sidenote: that kid had so much roid rage and mood swings yesterday it was almost like he was possessed).

If the sickness wasn't bad enough, today is my oldest boys 7th birthday. Not sure if you remember but last year my MIL unexpectedly passed away on 11/22, so his birthday was still an ordeal but with an understandable underly of grief. Now this year his brother is really sick and needs our attention. He understands and we are still having the party over the weekend, but it just kind of stinks for him. But I am seeing more and more of their bond coming out lately though. They take care of and love each other and that is what every parent wants between siblings.

Sorry for the detailed posts regarding this, it's more of a theraputic type thing for me at this point. No sleep, sick kid, still work, 1 yr anny of MIL makes Wood a dull boy.


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> I've read that too about the new update and triangle away. I never took the update so I'm not sure about it. There seems to be some low level scanning that happens on first stage of boot that shows it being modified.
> 
> Fwiw, I've had my counter up to 15 once. Only the most recent update is having troubles.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all. Be careful tonight also (big drinking night = Po-po, the Fuzz, the Man, 5-0).


I posted on the Brown Side this morning about something I found re the new JB update giving you the "Your device has been modified" message when you try to check the OTA update on a stock rooted ROM (like Root66).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34797050&postcount=762


----------



## ddanc1984

Woodrube said:


> Thanks for all the Zen fellas. Please keep sending it our way.
> 
> Last night wasn't much better, except for the projectile spewage [/sarcasm]. My wife and he are on their way to the doctor's office now to see what is going on. Tests from the ER show no Whopping Cough, so that is a plus. They treated him for Croup with a steroid dose (sidenote: that kid had so much roid rage and mood swings yesterday it was almost like he was possessed).
> 
> If the sickness wasn't bad enough, today is my oldest boys 7th birthday. Not sure if you remember but last year my MIL unexpectedly passed away on 11/22, so his birthday was still an ordeal but with an understandable underly of grief. Now this year his brother is really sick and needs our attention. He understands and we are still having the party over the weekend, but it just kind of stinks for him. But I am seeing more and more of their bond coming out lately though. They take care of and love each other and that is what every parent wants between siblings.
> 
> Sorry for the detailed posts regarding this, it's more of a theraputic type thing for me at this point. No sleep, sick kid, still work, 1 yr anny of MIL makes Wood a dull boy.


Sorry to hear about all the crap going on Woody. Prayers are with you my Zen brother.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@Woody and Jorge - Keep the fam safe and close guys, I'm sure your loved ones are in great hands. Zen peeps is good peeps.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> @Woody and Jorge - Keep the fam safe and close guys, I'm sure your loved ones are in great hands. Zen peeps is good peeps.


Couldn't have said it better B
@woodrube. This IS the place to post. We all care
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Praying for your kids Woody and Jorge. They'll be better in no time guys


----------



## Raykovitz

Woody Sending prayers of healing for your youngest and Bithday wishes for your other Son..


----------



## ddanc1984

jaliscojorge said:


> Glad to hear your kid is doing better woody. We had our big scare with our toddler on Monday too. Wife and sister just left to hospital right now too for a work related back injury to her brother as well.
> 
> typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


Damn Jorge...take care of the family and prayers are with you bro.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks guys for all your prayers and well wishes. Kids not 100 percent in the clear but pretty close. Brother-in-law is still a coin toss to the extent of his injury. 
And even though you're going through a tough time woody it appears your keeping it together. Hope things turn around soon for your son and family.

typed from my sgs3 feeling Zen starved


----------



## icarianecho

Well wishes to Team Woody & Team Jorge. Fingers crossed!


----------



## icarianecho

On a lighter note, the D. Freshie Memorial PowerSkin arrived via USPS today.

Man, it's got more ass than Oprah, but it works!

Well, maybe not so light a note after all ...


----------



## dougfresh

icarianecho said:


> On a lighter note, the D. Freshie Memorial PowerSkin arrived via USPS today.
> 
> Man, it's got more ass than Oprah, but it works!
> 
> Well, maybe not so light a note after all ...


 I still haven't received mine yet, should come in today or tomorrow. Are they really bulky? Oh, well it's for the family and I never use covers at all







I like mine Raw!!


----------



## Woody

Thanks for all the well wished fellas.

I'll just drop this here for now.!!!!!!!! hehehe N00B, this might be more than your young eyes can handle.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh great , Thats exactly what I didnt need to see woody, and x has a link to that,that said I know all will be well, strange how you make friends online with peeps you"ve never met, but you care for..my 2 cents..

no specifics, But sugar feels snubbed, Going for site contrabander...oooh is that rope burning...


----------



## manus ferrera

I bought two power skins but never got an email confirmation did u guys

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> I bought two power skins but never got an email confirmation did u guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


 I did on Tuesday. Check your junk folder...that's were I found mine


----------



## sugartibbs

waiting for my supposed bad boy battteries, pay pal for skins and soft gel cover for honey bunny...

Admitted but sad...I havent taken her out of the house yet...(im a Nerd)


----------



## lapdog01

Who got sugartibbs' 1K cherry???? fess up


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Who got sugartibbs' 1K cherry???? fess up


^^^The one that got away from me.

Lappy are you running RC9? I've read on both TMo and ATT that is is way better than RC8 but still not the same as RC7. I downloaded it and stuff, but all this going on with my boys, I just needed to stay where I was at in case of an emergency. Can't really flash a ROM in the ER (be nerd/parent fail that would).


----------



## ddanc1984

icarianecho said:


> On a lighter note, the D. Freshie Memorial PowerSkin arrived via USPS today.
> 
> Man, it's got more ass than Oprah, but it works!
> 
> Well, maybe not so light a note after all ...


D. Freshie Memorial Power Skin? Is that like some sort of sex toy?


----------



## Raykovitz

ddanc1984 said:


> D. Freshie Memorial Power Skin? Is that like some sort of sex toy?


I think it's like the fleshlight case for the Ipad...


----------



## dougfresh

Raykovitz said:


> D. Freshie Memorial Power Skin? Is that like some sort of sex toy?


----------



## yosup

icarianecho said:


> ... and I never use covers at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like mine Raw!!


That's the xrider way!!


----------



## yosup

@df
RC2 is rockin!! Got 4 birds / 3 locks in 3-4 minutes. Then, 5 birds & 5 locks in 5-6 minutes. My best yet. Release this bad boy!!


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> @df
> RC2 is rockin!! Got 4 birds / 3 locks in 3-4 minutes. Then, 5 birds & 5 locks in 5-6 minutes. My best yet. Release this bad boy!!


awesome!! She's purring along quite nicely here also  Have to wait for release cuz one of the other device maintainers borked his build badly experimenting with 4.2 commits lol

Ahh! Yosup!!! You popped my 800 thanks cherry and didn't even buy me dinner!! Thanks homie


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Ahh! Yosup!!! You popped my 800 thanks cherry and didn't even buy me dinner!! Thanks homie


Straight up now tell me
Do you really wanna luv me forever?
Or am I caught in a Pop & Run?


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Straight up now tell me
> Do you really wanna luv me forever?
> Or am I caught in a Pop & Run?


 HEY!! Just cuz a suck*d a d*ck or two don't make me gay lololololol


----------



## manus ferrera

Damn this power skin for the vibrant is frackin huge. I do like them dark and thick though

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> HEY!! Just cuz a suck*d a d*ck or two don't make me gay lololololol


Wayyyyyy TMI there D'Fresh...lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

ddanc1984 said:


> Wayyyyyy TMI there D'Fresh...lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


 FOR THE RECORD, THAT DID NOT HAPPEN!!! LOLOL


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> I did on Tuesday. Check your junk folder...that's were I found mine


My powerskin arrived today! Crazy fast.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its too late to turn back now Freshie, whats done is done, just go with it


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Its too late to turn back now Freshie, whats done is done, just go with it


 Come on Bricks!!! It was one drunken night hahaha!!! Jk


----------



## sugartibbs

Goodness gracious you guys, I thought I turned the lights off last night, get home from work 3 pages later, and,and, were really not doing anything but rappin...waycool, does this thread have a speed limit?


----------



## Woody

How's that joke go? 
Help one person out and you're a saint. Suck one c*ck and you're a c*cksucker for life.


----------



## sugartibbs

here it is..

You work with these two hands and the sweat of your brow, on a bridge, and your a bridgebiulder. You build a fence..with these 2 hands and the sweat of your brow,,, and your a respected fence builder...but you f*^% one sheep!!!!

You have to have a scottish brogue to pull the joke, and of course be hammered.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> FOR THE RECORD, THAT DID NOT HAPPEN!!! LOLOL


Whew ... I was scurrrrred to reply to that one.









( Oh, and, btw ... What the hell is going on here?? Yikes!! )


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Come on Bricks!!! It was one drunken night hahaha!!! Jk


He was just experimenting....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

sugartibbs said:


> here it is..
> 
> You work with these two hands and the sweat of your brow, on a bridge, and your a bridgebiulder. You build a fence..with these 2 hands and the sweat of your brow,,, and your a respected fence builder...but you f*^% one sheep!!!!
> 
> You have to have a scottish brogue to pull the joke, and of course be hammered.


The "cowboys" here tuck the inside of the leg of their jeans in their boot. I always wondered why then it hit me: it lets the sheeps hind legs fit in and helps hold them in place.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats srong ddance , and its early on a Friday night,booohaaa


----------



## sugartibbs

Freshness, the more you say it didnt happen.. how could you...

For those who care, got my Samsung19300 Batterie and charger alot of foreign instructions, but like she said, just plug it!!


----------



## dougfresh

Funk all of y'all!!!







It all started by Yosup popping my cherry.......ha


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, you have to come correct, you cant wear tightie whities during lockdown, cherry only cherry once, yousup beat me there

Its a lifer thing.

Yodasup, you gotta tell Sugar, did he whisper my name,


----------



## Br1cK'd

He screamed it, I heard it from here.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## sugartibbs

OK crew all joking aside, woody, having repeated problems with WFI,having to restart all the time, not a biggie, but Im a Twiiter junkiie, do you have boot issues?\

Dont make me go to the brown skid mark lookin for you..


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> Funk all of y'all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all started by Yosup popping my cherry.......ha


D'Fresh..sokay bro...we Zen homies love ya.:nohomo. We be just havin fun at yo expense...lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Go fresh go, cant wait


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> He screamed it, I heard it from here.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


lolol , when I fart I never make noise anymore, funk you too B lol OK no more!!!







I hope we don't make the front page tonight on RW!!


----------



## sugartibbs

And that wood be a bad thing, were just having fun, If we got loose over there it would be front page, cause we can get loose,like no others...but we dont, this is our playground.


----------



## sugartibbs

you know were just whistlin in the the dark, post something Woody, tell us good news..


----------



## Br1cK'd

Been without power for an hour or so now, and the Utility Co is saying another two or three estimated until its up, and here I was smack in the middle of an episode of The Walking Dead when everything went dark. I was tethering to my phone for some entertainment, only took Tmo about 20 minutes to bust me and cut that off. It does make me stop and think, how dependent we are on power, and how those conveniences are taken for granted.

Think I'm gonna grab a book and setup a lawn chair outside for a while. Its a gorgeous Rocky Mtn morning out there, sunny and 56 already at 9:30 am. Taking the power outage as Mother Earth's way of saying get your ass off the couch and get some fresh air.

Edit - To clarify, for me at this time, its a minor inconvenience. Let us not forget the people on both coasts now dealing with long term outages, flooding, and cleanup due to Sandy and the current storms hammering northern Cali. Think good thoughts for our Zen brethren that are stuck in conditions I couldn't even imagine.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

Sorry I did respond last night Sugar. Um, have you gone into Splasher settings and adjusted the wifi supplicant time? I have mine set to 420 hehehe. I haven't had any reboots bc of wifi though.


----------



## sugartibbs

Woody thats nothing...just hope all is well..Home is where the heart is..


----------



## sugartibbs

Been sweating this, but looks good, just got second inspection on remodel,passed with recomendations when your self-employed pressure is like a hammer,


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, come home.Im sorry, I come to this website and theres that chick under Woods do not do list., she holdin her tummy, saying irritable bowl syndrome of course shes an actress, but tough to check in.. Would it kill Rootziki advertisers if she was romantic before the iiritable?
Xrider66. its saturday night, feel free to chime in...


----------



## yosup

$50 MIL? Only if you're smoking crack!! This is just someone's b.s. take (according to "someone very close to Georges"), so it's complete conjecture. Regardless, I just don't see how GSP beats Silva. GSP will get some takedowns and take the fight to the ground, but Silva's just got too many of those freaky one-shot kill shots. GSP barely recovered after getting rocked by Condit's head kick. Then you factor in the size disadvantage and Silva's ground defense (plus his take down defense). I just don't see how GSP wins this one.

Straka: Georges St. Pierre wants $50 million to fight Anderson Silva



> ... Mike Straka dropped some news via "somebody close to St. Pierre" that the French-Canadian wants to get paid a significant amount of cash to battle the 185-pound king.
> 
> _"I was told by somebody very close to Georges that Georges today makes close to $8 million a fight. So to fight Anderson Silva he's going to ask for $50 million."_
> 
> I'm no mathematician nor an economist but I do know for a fact that that's a shit ton of money. Now how did that number come to be?
> 
> _"Because he said that Georges has 10 fights left in his career at $8 million a fight. But he believes that Anderson could actually hurt him, could physically hurt him and end his career. So to take that chance he wants $50 million and that's exactly the number he's going to go to Dana White with."_ ...


GSP looked like this (photo below) after the Condit fight. What the hell's he gonna look like after getting rocked by Silva?


----------



## yosup

Let's take it Off-Topic once again ...

Kill the dollar bill, for $1 coins instead?



> A nonpartisan, investigative arm of Congress is calling for the United States to stop printing dollar bills and switch entirely to $1 coins instead ...


Then, where would SammyPSA stuff those $1 coins when he's got one-o-dem D.C. "smooth as sweet stripper ay-ass" in his face?









Mideast men go under knife for manly mustaches



> Thick, handsome mustaches have long been prized by men throughout the Middle East as symbols of masculine virility, wisdom and maturity ...
> 
> ... Both surgeons use a technique -- follicular unit extraction -- in which groups of hairs are taken from areas of dense hair growth to be implanted in the mustache area.
> 
> Bouhanna said the patients were generally aged between 30 and 50, and were able to fly home the day after they had the procedure, which costs about $7,000 (€5,500) and is performed under local anesthetic ...


----------



## yosup

Microsoft Surface Pro to start at $899



> ... The Surface Pro has a number of similarities to the basic, $499 Surface tablet that went on sale a month ago: They have the same 10.6-inch screen size, magnesium casing, and many common tech specs.
> 
> But unlike the basic Surface, the Surface Pro doubles as a PC. It runs Microsoft's full Windows 8 operating system and all of Windows' legacy software ...


For $899, you could get yourself a pretty sweet mid-tier laptop with a dedicated videocard (ie. not the shared memory crap) and some decent bells & whistles. I don't know about you guys, but Windows 8 and MS Surface just doesn't get my mojo risin. Give me Android in a Samsung or Asus flava, and I'm good to go.

Ars asks: Help us max out Google Fiber



> ... I'm here to experience Google Fiber. You know, the service that promises 1Gbps for $70. The one that could potentially be incredibly disruptive if fully deployed across America. And yes, the one that prompted one Kansas City Web developer to pony up to buy a four-bedroom house and turn it into the Homes for Hackers-aka, the HackerHome ...
> 
> ... I've posted the requisite speedtest pics (see below). My first test was on Google's own testing page, which returned *464 Mbps down* and *835 Mbps up*-the guys at the house had told me there had been reported speed issues earlier today and that these results are slow. As of right now, Wednesday morning, that same testing page is only returning about 30-50Mbps down-obviously far slower than it should be. (We have an e-mail to Google about this issue and will report back.)
> 
> I have to say, though, I've yet to see stuff load crazy fast. I've tried all kinds of tests, traceroutes, normal Web use, Hulu/Netflix, and BitTorrent. *I downloaded 1.2GB worth of data* on BitTorrent (more than 7,000 seeds) *in about 15 minutes*. But another 25GB torrent has been going for nearly 10 hours, with 17 seeds at around 200kB per second.
> 
> In other words, so far, it seems like *a gigabit connection really only gets close to such high speeds if you have something on the other end to serve it adequately* and not throttle or otherwise slow it down. Even major websites like Microsoft were only serving me with a Windows 8 download at about 1-2MB per second, comparable to what my Ars colleagues on non-Fiber connections were getting ...


1Gbps for $70 would be amazing ... but it'll take a long a$$ time for the entire internet infrastructure to catch up to this. Hell, I'm lucky to get 10-20 Mbps, and sometimes it's considerably less. Dougie, how fast do you really need to download those little "red apk's"? Yet, all ya'll SGS3'erz would be smilin' as you download your 700 MB custom roms on a 1Gbps phatty pipe!!


----------



## samsgun357

I've been a lil busy and haven't been on here a in a minute and
Dougie went gay
Woody went missing and 
Sugar went.....well Sugar's always crazy!

@B, like the serious post and well wishes to those really suffering but a few hours without power and I might start going through some serious withdrawals, be shaking, sweatin in a corner somewhere.

@Yo, zippy chance GSP beats Silva. The Condit vs GSP fight was a closer contest than that fight will be. 
I read that Chael Sonnen is walking around at 240 and diesel but zippy chance he beats Bones.

On a serious note, I met this lady last night who's husband was a POW for five years in Vietnam. Afterwords he continued his service to our country in Army intelligence until he was assassinated in Quezon. His name was James Nicholas Rowe and there is a book called "Five years to Freedom" about his time as a POW. Check it out if you are into that sort of thing.

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## sugartibbs

as an Okie, that wrestled, was proud to wear the tight singlet,when you think you can get in GSP..and Silvas mindset...you cant ..its mental , its total belief, or we would'nt know you...

For awhile, thought i could Wrestle for Okla State, not a chance, total different world.

One of the toughest kids I grew up with, a teammate was offered a scholarship,...washed out first semester, the fight club is exclusive


----------



## sugartibbs

I Mustache You A Question?..Yosup Baad Boy Very bad, Looked like he had home girl front to back taped to his face..without the part we were lookin for...frightened....Unless as Frank Zappa

Would say..Its the Zombie Wolf...

And no sugar doesnt tell the "legend of The Zombie Wolf..Till round After Midnight. Sheeps need their sleeps..


----------



## yosup

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .... *SEA**HAW**KS!!! *









@lappy ~ Sorry, mang. Still luh yuze, bruhmang. That was one crazy 4Q & OT finish!!









@RayRay ... whoooo hoooooooo!!!!!! What's with all these nail-biters this season? Always seems to come down to the wire, but I'll take those Dub-Yuh's any way they come. Whooooo hoooooo!!!


----------



## Raykovitz

yosup said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .... *SEA**HAW**KS!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lappy ~ Sorry, mang. Still luh yuze, bruhmang. That was one crazy 4Q & OT finish!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RayRay ... whoooo hoooooooo!!!!!! What's with all these nail-biters this season? Always seems to come down to the wire, but I'll take those Dub-Yuh's any way they come. Whooooo hoooooo!!!


Sorry Bears Fans.. HeHe !!!! We tried to give it to you but we were just teasing you...Great road win by the *SEAHAWKS *!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Really tough, Dallas Fan, But if you dont root for Coach Reed, and The Eagles, what a tough year on all levels..Oxycontin ruins lives.

But hes tough and you have to respect someone.. who lived their life ...roundin third.. let someone else make the call

Phillie fan Boooed Santa Claus...


----------



## manus ferrera

How bout them Broncos!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Denver is Peytons Place ..he's to classy to admit bitterness, but there road looks like the Indy game is huge, life is too ironic to be funny...

Wherever you go...there you are..


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Sorry Bears Fans.. HeHe !!!! We tried to give it to you but we were just teasing you...Great road win by the *SEAHAWKS *!!!!


Earl drops a touchdown, and Bears dont convert 4th and 1...props to the Hawks
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Any Vibrators out there test out 4.2 and then revert to 4.1.2 and now having funny small issues with browsers quitting, etc? Full wiped and installed a rom then wiped again and restored slim and still acting up


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Any Vibrators out there test out 4.2 and then revert to 4.1.2 and now having funny small issues with browsers quitting, etc? Full wiped and installed a rom then wiped again and restored slim and still acting up


I haven't even tested 4.2 ROMs yet. I'm dialed in on P.A.C.man ROM, look at these battery stats







I didn't even start at 100%, it was about 78%.
I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## sugartibbs

On 4. Sorry, getting to be slacker. But theirs a new girl in my bed.. had 1 issue with a Browser not responding, but a click O>K and she bounces back, Oh and Doug, dont laugh , but hate to go back, is it an improvement?,, Dont freak shes a SGS3, bout all I care about...

I mean vibrant, this is our thread..


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, free rapping , thats Slim for Vib


----------



## dougfresh

Might have to give her a odin treatment. Browser just quits sometimes not FCs no biggie


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, havent been up to date, but fired up now, off tomorrow, Kick the tires and light the fires, This is a tough forum for me, you goys already know any thing useful I can add. Try not to laugh

Dude, had to power the vib, battery...dead.. but she fired, ol girl, I know you dropped zips for voodoo color....but, but, its like a knowing look across a crowded room...

Its old... but the larger SGS3 screen in so washed.. My vibe with Voodoo plus
is smaller, but so crisp, havent fired the vib in over a week and 1/2. the pixels are so much defined after a week, Im downloading now,,, is it me , or since the megauplod meltdown, a ROM takes 30 min..

or 35, or 40 Shit..did we lose the latest version of "RED DAWN", did I wake up in N. Korea tnite...


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Any Vibrators out there test out 4.2 and then revert to 4.1.2 and now having funny small issues with browsers quitting, etc? Full wiped and installed a rom then wiped again and restored slim and still acting up


Dougie, send me a link to the roms you're testing and I'll give it a run. She needs a fresh odin anyway and I can kill two birds with one stone









PS: I've tried FE's 4.2 and I'm on CM10 4.1.2 without any trouble, but it was a restore. Were you using HellyBean?


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy, I tried Helly first and it was laggy and Google services were fcing so then with 4.2 cm10 first build and it was the same...I think I downloaded the wrong justin bean gapps or something. Justin's now has to install the regular goo gapps first then flash his which I didn't read till afterwards







Using Slim 3.1 now and the browser only shuts itself off on RW and Engadget sites....Gotta have to run over to the families' house cuz my pc still doesn't recognize Betsy . I was just curious if its a rare event or someone else ran into this also


----------



## samsgun357

I'm glad you gave a heads up on those 4.2 ROMs Dougie, I was about to pull the trigger on them. I keep seeing posts about how smooth they are, wtf? They must not know what smooth is!
So when will we see slim 4.2 bean?
It might be worth leaving pacman for...

@sugar, my girl read a couple of your posts, she was like wtf is he talking about..lol
I had to decipher for her.

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! I sometimes can't decipher what Sug Night means certain times. Those 4.2's are laggy, imma just wait a week to see what flourishes there's not too much of a major update I believe between 4.1 and 4.2. Something is brewing on the SB front


----------



## sugartibbs

truth, Im a serial flasher, may hang the raincoat for a week.its going a little too fast. havent really seen that a 1 week update is worth it, if I had the time ..sure ,thats how the world moves.. when Im off , try to learn all I can.

Fresh, i run a really lean Dell w/th XP, my biggest program is SDK, Ive seen 0 recognition probs, but I rarely(fuck with whats workin)unless its streetcorner action, my drift


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> @sugar, my girl read a couple of your posts, she was like wtf is he talking about..lol
> I had to decipher for her.
> 
> I am Jack's smirking revenge.


Big Gun..The scary part is I ALWAYS know what the sugarmang is talkin about. Should I be afraid??


----------



## drjjones426

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Anyone seen this error before I can't get an answer on the poop side

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

drjjones426 said:


> Anyone seen this error before I can't get an answer on the poop side
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


seems familiar, it happens every time and again, usually is a server error if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## drjjones426

shreddintyres said:


> seems familiar, it happens every time and again, usually is a server error if my memory serves me correctly.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki

It was happening to every app I downloaded. I thought it was the rom I flashed. Then thought it to be version of play store, so I reflashed rom, replaced play store, and was able to download apps again. UNTIL, and heres what ive determined to be the culprit, I flash an app2zip zip file of apps. After I could no longer download apps without receiving the error.


----------



## dougfresh

Crack flashers,, Semaphore 4.2.1 DF style for the 959. http://db.tt/aFc8rh3K


----------



## ddanc1984

Badass









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Yo freshie, hook a brother up with that slimnam style 4.2.1!

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Yo freshie, hook a brother up with that slimnam style 4.2.1!
> 
> I am Jack's smirking revenge.


 Incoming!!!!!!! Very impressed indeed with this SB rig


----------



## dougfresh

4.2 seems faster than 4.1.2 for' sho'


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmmmm kernal stuff, man I miss MP...

Going Frnch, to la avoid detection, Monsinour De Psychosis work on the Le Creme Sandwichice, ViVa Bravo, we remeber!!


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Crack flashers,, Semaphore 4.2.1 DF style for the 959. http://db.tt/aFc8rh3K


Where can I find this slim 4.2 ROM ?


----------



## samsgun357

I saw an ad for Sprint, GS3, BOGO. 
T-Mobile has it for $99 with new 2yr. I think we will see some really good sale ads for the latest and greatest up through Xmas! Maybe the Gnote 2 will come down a bit as well. I try to keep my eye on the tmo website, they frequently have web only sales. 
Maybe this holiday season will be good to Sammy Bananas. Its a lock I'm getting a Sammygun tab 2 (not sure which, 7"or 10.1") and with some luck and careful planning, a new (S)ammy(G)un(S3)57!

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## Mostdef69

samsgun357 said:


> I saw an ad for Sprint, GS3, BOGO.
> T-Mobile has it for $99 with new 2yr. I think we will see some really good sale ads for the latest and greatest up through Xmas! Maybe the Gnote 2 will come down a bit as well. I try to keep my eye on the tmo website, they frequently have web only sales.
> Maybe this holiday season will be good to Sammy Bananas. Its a lock I'm getting a Sammygun tab 2 (not sure which, 7"or 10.1") and with some luck and careful planning, a new (S)ammy(G)un(S)III!
> 
> I am Jack's smirking revenge.


I'm looking forward to see note2 to drop the price from T-Mobile. $329.00 is a lot of money compare AT & T offer 299.00 for note. $329.00 is insane!


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> I'm looking forward to see note2 to drop the price from T-Mobile. $329.00 is a lot of money compare AT & T offer 299.00 for note. $329.00 is insane!


Saw the Note 2 for 279.00 new line or upgrade on wireflyfriends.com

Sent from here


----------



## Woody

IIRC wirefly is right in Mostdef's wheelhouse.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Where can I find this slim 4.2 ROM ?


 When it comes out Lol, sorry Mos'


----------



## eddychecker

I decided to take the plunge on the Nexus 4. Since I'm in contract with Tmob's classic plan (i.e. no upgrades), I figured it's the best way to get a new phone with a lot of support. We'll see how it goes as it hasn't even shipped yet, but I'm hoping for the best. Maybe it will be short lived and exchanged quickly. Hopefully it will come before Christmas.


----------



## Woody

Congrats Eddy. Take care of yourself in that N4 forum over there. It can be real nasty from what I hear. Anyways, as some of us have moved on, you know where you can always come in for a drink or two.

(This post does not endorse drinking of anything alcoholic, substances that stunt your growth, fru-fru drinks [unless on vacation], drinks that contain Aspartame [no anal leakage or heart palpitations for me thanks], anything that is 99% liquid in any shape or form, in fact let's just include all gaseous and solids to that as well.)


----------



## sugartibbs

Guys, wish ida held my powder, I see a price war, shoulda seen it coming with Intels price share,They play both sides of the street. You cant sell the n4 at that price, market share is king, Id say 4 years from now youll see new playas, American financing, foreign and used to be 3rd world markets, knowledge and access is power. were spoiled, their learning..

Its retail marketing, Americans pay more, because we can..

unconvinced, the T-mobile chick on her motorcycle..thats ridiculous.. but she's cute, and we buy a innovative brand with sex appeal. Baaaa, Baaa Always thankful im a Black sheep... baaaa

And if you missed anything..She The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo, without the troubling tatoo,for marketing purposes


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> Guys, wish ida held my powder, I see a price war, shoulda seen it coming with Intels price share,They play both sides of the street. You cant sell the n4 at that price, market share is king, Id say 4 years from now youll see new playas, American financing, foreign and used to be 3rd world markets, knowledge and access is power. were spoiled, their learning..
> 
> Its retail marketing, Americans pay more, because we can..
> 
> unconvinced, the T-mobile chick on her motorcycle..thats ridiculous.. but she's cute, and we buy a innovative brand with sex appeal. Baaaa, Baaa Always thankful im a Black sheep... baaaa
> 
> And if you missed anything..She The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo, without the troubling tatoo,for marketing purposes


The Tmob chick is very cute. Not that she'd make me buy anything or use their service, but I do stop the TiVo during her commercials and watch her.

The girl with the dragon tattoo movie was excellent, crazy, over the edge a little too. Maybe that's why I liked it.


----------



## sugartibbs

Me too, love the edge.. but marketers playground that.
Look Im 48 an I see chicks on big bikes a stoplights in full leather, I love speed, its new...Im not sexest, i think its cool,boys and girls arent that much different, any pilot will tell you ..girls are great pilots.

My older sister was an air Force nurse, there alot of air force refuel pilots..which is tough, were female, they wanted combat missions, like there peers, thats how you advance in rank.

Didnt make you buy anything, but they run that 1 million per 30 sec spot for a well researched reason.Your on this forum, they wont fool you, just fool enough to be profitable. T-mobile has had bad luck with that,


----------



## dougfresh

Lmao! https://plus.google.com/app/plus/x/1cfx5d15p834m/?v=photos_by_activity_id&sll=27.9693504%2C-82.4668573&partnerid=t1&force=1&aid=z13rvpwpxk3wzjmei235sfo5jzvxhzpdh&media_tag=5818691314803370210&surl=%3Fsll%3D27.9693504%252C-82.4668573%26v%3Dstream%26partnerid%3Dt1%26vt%3Dnearby_posts%26force%3D1&sspath=%2Fapp%2Fplus%2Fx

Also this is hilarious, next to tibbys post!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Freshie, you have no idea how hard I work to be ?????? And I might do one of those long faces, just sayin

Felt emberassed till I saw chickie -poos- rather be legally feelin it.

Gotta give it up, laugh out fuking loud...


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Freshie, you have no idea how hard I work to be ?????? And I might do one of those long faces, just sayin


 So are you saying is that when you fart, there's no noise.... ;p


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude when i go,
I crap thunder..

Honest enough to look in the mirror, thats up there.. but wood has irritable bowl chick, when you check this site. Maybe she is part of my issue?


----------



## Woody

eddychecker said:


> Dude when i go,
> I crap thunder..
> 
> Honest enough to look in the mirror, thats up there.. but wood has irritable bowl chick, when you check this site. Maybe she is part of my issue?


Wait! What? Is this an ad thing? I can't see ads when I am at work and wasn't on last night. If it is, I refer you to the OP and the "Let the verbal diarrhea begin" portion.


----------



## eddychecker

sugartibbs said:


> Me too, love the edge.. but marketers playground that.
> Look Im 48 an I see chicks on big bikes a stoplights in full leather, I love speed, its new...Im not sexest, i think its cool,boys and girls arent that much different, any pilot will tell you ..girls are great pilots.
> 
> My older sister was an air Force nurse, there alot of air force refuel pilots..which is tough, were female, they wanted combat missions, like there peers, thats how you advance in rank.
> 
> Didnt make you buy anything, but they run that 1 million per 30 sec spot for a well researched reason.Your on this forum, they wont fool you, just fool enough to be profitable. T-mobile has had bad luck with that,


In my business, there are so few women that those who do well get promoted. It's funny that in my hobbies (motorcycle racing) there are also few women that participate. Those that do usually run at the back of the field, but are really popular with other racers. :'P I'm not sure what my point is while typing this I've been interrupted a million times. My train of thought got derailed a long time ago.

Anyway, the Tmob girl is cute.


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey Y'all I have a friend trying to sell his GS2 from sprint. It is in perfectly mint condition. he received it as a replacement for a lost s2 and has since purchased a new phone. GPS actually works, 30-45 second to SAT lock. Take a look at the listing and please share with anyone you know who might be on the lookout for a Sprint phone

http://swappa.com/listing/UWZ833/view#


----------



## dougfresh

I signed up for SwiftKey Flow beta testing yesterday and got the email today. Here's the smartphone link http://bit.ly/skflowbeta

Tablet link

http://bit.ly/skflowbetatab


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> I signed up for SwiftKey Flow beta testing yesterday and got the email today. Here's the smartphone link http://bit.ly/skflowbeta
> 
> Tablet link
> 
> http://bit.ly/skflowbetatab


so far im loving it but for some reason the two dictionaries dont link well, like the one for regular touch type and gesture type, im sure itll be fixed in future updates, but its a small annoyance


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Freshie, I saw you removed the sema 4.2 kernel link from king soft thread on the doo-doo brown side. Is there an issue with it?

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Hey Freshie, I saw you removed the sema 4.2 kernel link from king soft thread on the doo-doo brown side. Is there an issue with it?
> 
> I am Jack's smirking revenge.


 nope just don't want my DB to get blown up  I still left it here, a few pages back. I'm actually running the 2.8.1 one that Stratos just released for the 9000 an hour ago


----------



## dougfresh

Btw I G+ Stratos and he'll release a 959 very soon
Edit Just released a 4.1 kernel lol


----------



## eddychecker

Somewhere along the line my phone started working with Semaphore and it has been working good. I have been on CM10 and using CyanDelta to keep it updated. It keeps on changing my kernel from Semaphore back to stock. Oh well. There has been a lot of interest in the old vibe lately with FE keeping it updated daily. They are trying to get the GPS to work without a lock before deep sleep. It seems like a lot of effort for a phone that works great. Especially when you know the problems work arounds. I wonder why all of that effort is being spent on it. Just as well though, I like having something new to flash. :')


----------



## drjjones426

SGS3 peeps I suggest checking out the extremeperia Rom on the other side. Been rockin it for a Cpl days and like it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Wow, 4.2 is slick on Ol' Betsy. I flashed DT's newest hellybean creation, it didn't seem to settle in really until I enabled the developer options with the gay tappitty tap tap on the build number field in about phone in settings. Now though, wow, its screaming away, and some of these new features in 4.2 are striking me as pretty damn nice so far.


----------



## Raykovitz

I saw some girl texting and driving this morning and it really pissed me off !!! So I rolled down my window and threw my beer at her..


----------



## Woody

That made my wife laugh.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Wow, 4.2 is slick on Ol' Betsy. I flashed DT's newest hellybean creation, it didn't seem to settle in really until I enabled the developer options with the gay tappitty tap tap on the build number field in about phone in settings. Now though, wow, its screaming away, and some of these new features in 4.2 are striking me as pretty damn nice so far.


 Yup, blast the semaphore kernel from a couple pages back for added smoothness


----------



## dougfresh

Raykovitz said:


> I saw some girl texting and driving this morning and it really pissed me off !!! So I rolled down my window and threw my beer at her..


 LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Semaphore 2.8.1 JB B3 http://db.tt/bPERPSyB


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Semaphore 2.8.1 JB B3 http://db.tt/bPERPSyB


For 4.2.1 no?

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> I saw some girl texting and driving this morning and it really pissed me off !!! So I rolled down my window and threw my beer at her..


Lol..never drink and drive...you might spill your drink
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> I snagged it and flashed it last night from your post, DF stylee!
> 
> For 4.2.1 no?
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


 Si Senor  If you haven't done so, download semaphore manager for tweaking. I had issues with sb because busybox wasn't included in sb to make s. manager work not sure about Helly


----------



## Mostdef69

Went to Helly Bean site saw 4.2 but there no download. Did they pull it off the 4.2 or have not been dev yet?


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Went to Helly Bean site saw 4.2 but there no download. Did they pull it off the 4.2 or have not been dev yet?


 looks fine to me... http://www.hellybean.com/vibrant.html


----------



## Mostdef69

yes ND THERE


dougfresh said:


> looks fine to me... http://www.hellybean.com/vibrant.html


Yeah but there no mirror so I found this and dont know if this is the real Helly Bean 4.2 http://andromirror.com/file/311


----------



## dougfresh

Yes, mos that's how he's doing it now


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Yes, mos that's how he's doing it now


My family and I are planning to come down to Florida for a week in FEB 2013. We are staying in Spring Hill then to Clearwater to meet our relative from U.P. they are flying down for Lumber Show. We are driving to Florida from Wi. We should hang out. Also taking my son to see the Detroit Tiger Spring Training. I super exciting to come down to see my family again.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Doug, got sem manager, and HB comes with busybox, all is working for the most part.

@mostdef, that is the link, and only place it seems that DT is hosting now.

@ whoever, I did find some inverted 4.2 apps, and the ones I extracted to use are working just fine. I'm at the orthopedists office with pops right now, follow up to his recent knee surgery, but if anyone is interested, I can post a link to them later when I get home.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> @ Doug, got sem manager, and HB comes with busybox, all is working for the most part.
> 
> @mostdef, that is the link, and only place it seems that DT is hosting now.
> 
> @ whoever, I did find some inverted 4.2 apps, and the ones I extracted to use are working just fine. I'm at the orthopedists office with pops right now, follow up to his recent knee surgery, but if anyone is interested, I can post a link to them later when I get home.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


 Oh Yes please!! I can't stand this white background makes my eyes hurt lol. I have GPlay and DB inverted only


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> I may check it out. I am using Darthstalker from the same dev and it is verrrryy nice.
> 
> Lol..never drink and drive...you might spill your drink
> Sent from here


Ya I ran darthstalker awhile too. Extremeperia has a CM base but looks nothing like your traditional cm Rom. Haven't had any hiccups with it either. Been running it for the last couple days

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

On SB 4.2 it's kinda stock aospish at the moment, I'm not sure about others but here's an expanded toggle mod that's flashable http://db.tt/Lul7kmtx includes a quick settings apk


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> My family and I are planning to come down to Florida for a week in FEB 2013. We are staying in Spring Hill then to Clearwater to meet our relative from U.P. they are flying down for Lumber Show. We are driving to Florida from Wi. We should hang out. Also taking my son to see the Detroit Tiger Spring Training. I super exciting to come down to see my family again.


 Cool man!! Let me know, would be nice but I will not meet you at the lumber show  lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Oh Yes please!! I can't stand this white background makes my eyes hurt lol. I have GPlay and DB inverted only


Ask and ye shall receive....with some explanation, lol.

For starters, I am looking forward to travp624 to update his apps to 4.2, as his are the best IMHO, and can be found here for previous versions, and his 4.2 apps should appear there once he has them cooked up. (He does already have the newest GMail up there!)

What I'm running:

Hellybean-20121202-vibrantmtd with gapps-jb-20121130-signed

The inverted apps I am using came from JusTunBean (screenshots) (downloads)

Since HB is CM based, I downloaded the CM10 package (titled JTB_QuickflashCM10_5.1.zip on the downloads page) and extracted the apps I wanted to use.

The apps I am using from that package are: Calculator, Calendar, Contacts, Email, Exchange2, MMS, Phonesky, Talk, and Youtube.

Couple of details....

-These apps don't provide pure black backgrounds, rather, the backgrounds are referencing the default background png in the framework-res, so your backgrounds will be the stock grey background, unless you install a theme that gives you pure black backgrounds.

-With the MMS apk, you will need to replace the /res/xml/mms_config.xml with the one from a vibrant specific build, so that MMS will work with pics and vid attachments.

-In the People app, Contacts will FC if you press on a contact to view their details, however, T9 dialing is working great, and you can use the contacts list in the Dialer app without a problem.

-Also, pay attention to how your stock email app is named, as the one in HB was called email2.apk, and I had to delete it from the phone before the inverted email.apk would show up.

Thats all I have really found was the one FC so far, granted I am not using all of the apps in that package. I'd say backup as always, but we all know what we are doing by now.


----------



## dougfresh

That's weird, I use 1130 4.2 gapps then flash Justin's 5.1 full wipe aroma a few days ago and got FCs everywhere also DLed his personal official 4.2 apps and they're not inverted... I'll try again tonight with the next update Thanks Brian!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> That's weird, I use 1130 4.2 gapps then flash Justin's 5.1 full wipe aroma a few days ago and got FCs everywhere also DLed his personal official 4.2 apps and they're not inverted... I'll try again tonight with the next update Thanks Brian!!!


I didn't try the Aroma installer version, but I wanted to do it the hard way like always, lol. I do know the GoogleServicesFramework.apk he includes with his stuff will cause persistent google related FC's, found that out through trial and error last night, and that might have been the problem if you installed everything from the Aroma installer.

I'd say if you still have it, try it again out without installing the GoogleServicesFramework, and see what shakes out.

Also, I think its mentioned on his site that the official GApps package isn't inverted, but the one I mentioned in the previous post definitely is, and has way more than just the standard Core and GApps. Good luck bruddah!


----------



## dougfresh

Will do Bricks! Thanks imma remove that pesky GSF apk from Justin , already blasted 3 SBeaner test next is tonight, if everything is golden, I'll forward it to ya Brickster. Hope everything is good in the hood !!!! BLUE MARTINI!!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Hey dougie, fire that my way as well. I'm getting all my ducks in a row now to blast some SB 4.2, dougfreshnam style!

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## drjjones426

Any S3ers flash kasp3rs experimental 4.2 build? Downloading now not expecting much tho

Edit: well after flash it hung on the sgs3 splash screen pulled battery turned on and it booted. Let it rest rebooted to recovery flashed gapps had to do battery pull to boot again. All is well so far. He said camera feature does not work yet

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Any S3ers flash kasp3rs experimental 4.2 build? Downloading now not expecting much tho
> 
> Edit: well after flash it hung on the sgs3 splash screen pulled battery turned on and it booted. Let it rest rebooted to recovery flashed gapps had to do battery pull to boot again. All is well so far. He said camera feature does not work yet
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


drj. I'm about to head out on a mini road trip, so I gottsta be stable on the S3. hopefully d'fresh gives me somthin to flash on the Vibe. Keep me updated on the test build.


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> D'fresh. Just got back my OG Vibe from my daughter who now is rockin a Nex4, so send lappy some fresh flash fun mang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drj. I'm about to head out on a mini road trip, so I gottsta be stable on the S3. hopefully d'fresh gives me somthin to flash on the Vibe. Keep me updated on the test build.


No worries be safe out there. So far seems pretty smooth. I don't really notice any differences at the moment from 4.1.2. Only thing not working is camera. I tried to flash a zip of a 4.2 camera but was a no go still. I'll probably flash back to extremeperia sometime tomorrow have a friends birthday party tomorrow and would like the use of a camera. Times get wild sometimes! Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

No MP sightings lately but I seen annex over on the other side in the super cm10 thread

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> D'fresh. Just got back my OG Vibe from my daughter who now is rockin a Nex4, so send lappy some fresh flash fun mang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drj. I'm about to head out on a mini road trip, so I gottsta be stable on the S3. hopefully d'fresh gives me somthin to flash on the Vibe. Keep me updated on the test build.


 This one is #2 and it's my favorite, no video playback on stock but MX plays on S/W. http://db.tt/7ZRUcNBy #3 has playback fixed but it's a hair laggier http://db.tt/VQMFQTGX , next one is mo' Betta but it's cookin' Note that their almost pure aosp with speed tweaks, blast 1130 4.2 gapps and install busybox for sema manager and other root APIs(not all), also the toggle mod works nicely..... I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS ROM KILLS YOUR CAT. BLAH...BLAH..BLAH..LOL


----------



## lapdog01

Muchas Gracias fresh


----------



## dougfresh

Don't forget to tap the "build" a few times to iniciate Developer options in About Phone Holla!!!!


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> I saw some girl texting and driving this morning and it really pissed me off !!! So I rolled down my window and threw my beer at her..


LOL!!! Fricken hilarious. 

Friends don't let friends text & drive, but Zen friends don't let friends drink & text. Esp. with the recent "silent farts" banter, I don't ever wanna accidentally get that "booty call" text. Ok, ok ... stop ... need to cleanse my mind.







( #NoHomo #NoBootyFoU )


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Hmmmm kernal stuff, man I miss MP...


Fo sho, mang!!

Whenever I flashed anything from MP, it always made me wanna say: "... ugghh, ugghh, nah, nah, nah, nah ..."









More than anything, I just miss his sharp wit and camaraderie. Wherever / however he is, I hope he & his family are doing well.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Don't forget to tap the "build" a few times to iniciate Developer options in About Phone Holla!!!!


Yo, home slice, waaazzzzzzaaaaappppp!!!









Alpha #1 & #2 lagged hard on my rig. Grrrr ... if not an ext sd issue, maybe my ram is going bad or something. I luv that the Apex dock gestures get animated when swiped. Not used to the notifications collapse button pushed to the left of that menu toggle. Quick Settings mod didn't seem to work for me, but it may be an issue with the flashing. I have to revert to a stock CM10 kernel to mount /system properly in recovery (and Sema don't ever play nicely). Was surprised Sema 2.8.1 actually booted up straight away. Haven't tried #3, but I may have to sit out a while until I figure out why my shit be lagging like a muffugger.









@SammyBigBananas
Sema 2.6.5 also killed WiFi on PAC_JPA for me as well. I was just stunned the damn thing booted up since 2.6.1 would never let me thru the kernel splash. If it's any consolation, it's back to 2.5.0 for me, bro.


----------



## yosup

( _and in other news_ )

Muhahahahaha ... too bad this is just a "preliminary" invalidation. This thing probably gets drawn out through the court system. Hopefully, Samsung's legal team can make this thing stick.

USPTO Preliminarily Invalidates The "Steve Jobs" Apple Touch Heuristic Patent

U.S. patent office declares the Steve Jobs patent' entirely invalid on non-final basis



> ... Today, the USPTO handed down what's called a *preliminary invalidation* finding on a rather infamous Apple software patent regarding touchscreen heuristics. This patent was known as the "Steve Jobs patent," as its first listed author is the late Apple cofounder (let's keep the Jobs insults to a minimum in the comments, please). This comes after the preliminary invalidation of Apple's also-infamous "rubber-banding" patent back in October. ...
> 
> ... You may have noticed, though, the limiting language attached to "invalidation": _preliminary_. Yep, this finding will be subject to one more round of mandatory review, after which the patent holder can appeal the finding to the USPTO, and then to the Federal Circuit Court of Appeals, and then to the Supreme Court. ...


Damn ... we need to come up with a silly horse-dance, have a video go viral, and sell the shizzle out of it on iTunes. C'mon dougie, pimp out your moves, bro. Time to drop "_*dougfreshnam style*_" on these mofoz.









Cashing in on YouTube fame of 'Gangnam Style'



> As "Gangnam Style" gallops toward *1 billion views* on YouTube ...
> 
> ... "Gangnam Style" has been *downloaded 2.9 million times* in the U.S. and has been the No. 1 or No. 2 seller for most weeks since its debut, according to Nielsen SoundScan.
> 
> The song sells for $1.29 on Apple's (AAPL) iTunes Store, the market leader in song downloads. Apple generally keeps about 30 percent of all sales, so the *PSY camp could be due more than $2.6 million*. ...


I don't remember this club in college ...

Harvard approves student group devoted to kinky sex on campus



> ... The 30-student club acknowledges that kink is often associated with BDSM -- bondage and discipline, dominance and submission, and sadism and masochism -- but the group doesn't seek to define "kink" and accepts "*students with any kinky interest*," the club's constitution says. ...


Even MJ gets pushed off his pedestal. Lol.

Michael Jordan busted for shorts



> ... "I've been there many times and no one told me a thing," Jordan told ESPN Chicago by text. "Then all of a sudden they come to me on the 11th hole and say I can't wear cargo shorts. Wow! The round is almost over and you want me to buy shorts now? Yeah, right!!" ...


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> D'fresh. Just got back my OG Vibe from my daughter who now is rockin a Nex4, so send lappy some fresh flash fun mang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drj. I'm about to head out on a mini road trip, so I gottsta be stable on the S3. hopefully d'fresh gives me somthin to flash on the Vibe. Keep me updated on the test build.


 How's that N4 working out? Is it pimp?


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> How's that N4 working out? Is it pimp?


That N4 multitasks like a beeyotch fresh. It's tough to make it lag. Wifey and older daughter rockin 'em now. Had netflix running a movie and 5 apps and a browser open and it doesn't even stutter.

Flashed the D'fresh fun to my vibe..so far so good. Haven't had a chance to really put it thru the ringer yet, but when I flashed the Rom, two crows fell dead in front of the hotel window....I know you're not responsible fresh...jus sayin.


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> That N4 multitasks like a beeyotch fresh. It's tough to make it lag. Wifey and older daughter rockin 'em now. Had netflix running a movie and 5 apps and a browser open and it doesn't even stutter.
> 
> Flashed the D'fresh fun to my vibe..so far so good. Haven't had a chance to really put it thru the ringer yet, but when I flashed the Rom, two crows fell dead in front of the hotel window....I know you're not responsible fresh...jus sayin.


 did it boot, I'm on it....#2 and #3 no reason it shouldn't.... They are G. Edit, I have beer goggles Lil PBRs


----------



## Woody

Kinky is using a feather. Perversion is using the whole bird.


----------



## yosup

BJ Penn v. Rory MacDonald ... sigh ... that was the fattest, slowest, & lamest BJ Penn I've ever seen. WTF? Luv me sum old-school BJ Penn (esp. the one that schooled Jens Pulver in their rematch), but damn, homeboy ... move your f*'in head. Weave & bob & shit like that. That was a lame excuse of a fight. He let Rory look like friggin Anderson Silva ... with his gloves down and taunting the other guy. Fricken lame ass fight. Rory's got some skills with his legs, but this fight is no measure of anything for him. BJ didn't have any fight in him. Nothing. No spring in his legs. His head stayed in one spot the entire time. No shooting. No Judo throws. He didn't even look ready to do any counter-punching. Just looked stoned out there. What a lame ass fight. He's done. Now he can eat all the Spam he wants and become a fat ass. I still respect the old-school BJ Penn (the heavy hands, the freaky-freaky flexibility, the take down defense, the "prodigy") ... but who the hell was this guy? Lame.


----------



## shiznu

yosup said:


> BJ Penn v. Rory MacDonald ... sigh ... that was the fattest, slowest, & lamest BJ Penn I've ever seen. WTF? Luv me sum old-school BJ Penn (esp. the one that schooled Jens Pulver in their rematch), but damn, homeboy ... move your f*'in head. Weave & bob & shit like that. That was a lame excuse of a fight. He let Rory look like Anderson Silva ... with his gloves down and taunting the other guy. Fricken lame ass fight. Rory's got some skills with his legs, but this fight is no measure of anything for him. BJ didn't have any fight in him. Nothing. No spring in his legs. His head stayed in one spot the entire time. No shooting. No Judo throws. He didn't even look ready to any counter-punching. Just looked stoned out there. What a lame ass fight. He's done. Now he can eat all the Spam he wants to become a fat ass. I still respect the old-school BJ Penn (the heavy hands, the freaky-freaky flexibility, the take down defense, the "prodigy"), but who the hell is this guy now? Lame.


Agreed...pretty f' n sad.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## dougfresh

YoooooooSupppppppp! What's popping! Naa, naa, naa


----------



## yosup

Waaaazzzaaaappp ... dougfreshnam Style!! ( I'm tellin ya, put together a music vid and cash in when it goes viral. Hell, we can come up with somethin' better than a silly horse dance!! )

I'm poppin' ... and lockin' ... but not in the most fluid way though. Definitely not made-for-tv stuff in my "moves" repertoire.









Sounds like SB 4.2 Alpha is showing you some leg. I can't make it very far without running into the lagfest wall, but I was tickled just to have the damn thing bootup (ie. without having to revert to Sema 2.5.0 - yeah, I know, it doesn't take much to get Mr. Mojo risin ... hehe).


----------



## dougfresh

Pipo, I can't phathom quattro dos punto uno being hella bad! Fix your rig


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> BJ Penn v. Rory MacDonald ... sigh ... that was the fattest, slowest, & lamest BJ Penn I've ever seen. WTF? Luv me sum old-school BJ Penn (esp. the one that schooled Jens Pulver in their rematch), but damn, homeboy ... move your f*'in head. Weave & bob & shit like that. That was a lame excuse of a fight. He let Rory look like friggin Anderson Silva ... with his gloves down and taunting the other guy. Fricken lame ass fight. Rory's got some skills with his legs, but this fight is no measure of anything for him. BJ didn't have any fight in him. Nothing. No spring in his legs. His head stayed in one spot the entire time. No shooting. No Judo throws. He didn't even look ready to do any counter-punching. Just looked stoned out there. What a lame ass fight. He's done. Now he can eat all the Spam he wants and become a fat ass. I still respect the old-school BJ Penn (the heavy hands, the freaky-freaky flexibility, the take down defense, the "prodigy") ... but who the hell was this guy? Lame.


 Man, I gotta get back my FTA box... Penn is one of my favs, he's old but good. Silva vs GSP..that's the shit there


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> two crows fell dead in front of the hotel window....I know you're not responsible fresh...jus sayin.


 lappy, I'm Cuban B, we believe and practice Santeria, OK whose going to piss me off now!!! Lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

Dude, if I told you once, I told you a thousand times, "choking your chicken" is NOT a form of practicing Santeria. Either way though, I'd steer clear.


----------



## manus ferrera

Pacquiao got knocked out cold 2:59 of round 6

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> Pacquiao got knocked out cold 2:59 of round 6
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


 what!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's no more competition, boxing is dead! Long live the UFC sad


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Dude, if I told you once, I told you a thousand times, "choking your chicken" is NOT a form of practicing Santeria. Either way though, I'd steer clear.


dippety do da dippety day, I'm a chicken, your a goose! Boom,... Quack quack.. Your fucked B! Hajaja


----------



## samsgun357

I don't think GSP vs Silva is going to happen, word is he is going to fight Nick Diaz next.
Rory Mac is a stud but I agree with yosup, an old sorry ass baby j is no way to measure his skillz. No dis to the old school prodigy.
My boy Ben "Smooth" Henderson did work tonight! Who's next???? Anthony Pettis?? He beat Henderson in WEC, time for the rematch!!
Gustafson is a tough dude but I don't think he can hang with Bones. That is, if he beats Sonnen....LOL should be a fairly easy fight for Bones.

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Pacquiao got knocked out cold 2:59 of round 6
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I work with a guy is is a Pacman fanatic. He talked a ton of smack saying pacman would knock Marquez out, It wouldn't go 8, blah blah blah. I got sick of hearing his blather, so I "bet" him the Marquez would KO pacman. The bet was that the loser shows up on Monday wearing red lipstick for the WHOLE day. I thought that I was toast after watchin how the round was goin, cuz it looked like Pacquiao had it figured out, then..BOOOOOOM. I dodged that bullet


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> dippety do da dippety day, I'm a chicken, your a goose! Boom,... Quack quack.. Your fucked B! Hajaja


Doug........Doug........GOOSE!


----------



## dougfresh

Does your foot feel awkward looolol


----------



## drjjones426

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Does your foot feel awkward looolol


No, but my backside does. What kind of jacked up Santeria are you practicing? I don't remember sodomy mentioned in the handbook.

Edit - Figures this post would start a new page.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> No, but my backside does. What kind of jacked up Santeria are you practicing? I don't remember sodomy mentioned in the handbook.
> 
> Edit - Figures this post would start a new page.


Yeah, that's what meant . BONGA BINGA BYBGABYBGA.HAGA....OK, it's not working!


----------



## dougfresh

Lolol


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh, U SO KRAZIE!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Santeria sun.much love to ya...


----------



## yosup

The Zen Voodoo Lounge ...







.


----------



## dougfresh

YooooooooooooooooiooooooooooooooooSup, have you ran slim...... It's not slow at all


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... My boy Ben "Smooth" Henderson did work tonight! ....


Damn, Henderson's got those Mirko CroCop legs. Thick sumumumbiches!!! Those calf kicks were effective, but the superman punch diving into Diaz's thigh was bizarre. Anyone else gets caught and taken down with that move. Tough sumbich. Just those I'm-gonna-git-u-sicka bugged-out eyes would freak a guy out. Then throw in some d'freshnamstyle sodomy santeria, and you'd end up with Irritable Bowel Syndrome right there in the middle of the octagon.









I didn't expect Mike Swick to get KTFO like that. Then Shogun's face smashed up from those nasty knees (damn). BJ Penn coming back as a joke (frustrating cuz I luv'z me sum BJ Penn). Then Hendo toying with Diaz. I think he could've finished that fight in the middle rounds. Was almost like he was milking it. Diaz looked like a dumbass motioning with his hands to "come on" ... after getting pummeled on the ground. Diaz has great submissions, but Hendo's legs were just too thick to twist around. Lol. That fight card should've been dubbed "Domination."

I really wanted GSP v. Silva, but I think GSP gets embarrassed (or hurt badly) if that goes down. GSP trying to shoot for Silva's legs then take him down several times would be fun to see. The ground battle is what I want to see - esp. since Silva has great guard defense. If GSP is tentative, that's a boring ass fight (esp. with Silva's tendency to dance around the ring). I don't see GSP being as sharp as he once was, so he gets caught with some wicked Silva one-shot whoop-ass. 

I'm not a Jon Jones fan (but respect his talent), but I think Silva v. Jones would be a more interesting fight. Considering the size and reach disadvantage, it'd be interesting to see what Silva does as the underdog (rare, eh?). Plus, I'd luv to see Jones get dropped on his ass cold. Drop some humility on that mofo. Silva rides off into the sunset on top and does his little Brazilian celebratory dance one last time. Bow-chika-bow-wow!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> YooooooooooooooooiooooooooooooooooSup, have you ran slim...... It's not slow at all


1204 & 1205 Alpha's ... both started lagging, freezing, & pausing. Pretty bad at times (ie. like it was locking up). When it wasn't doing that, it was slim-diggity. The more I used it tho, the worse it got. My patience didn't last very long, so I had to go back SBG's PACman. I dunno, mang. I must be rollling with a Santeria Sodomy Vibrator.









Anything I flash these days seems to have some freezing / pausing issues. I wipe cache / dalvik every day. Even tried LiveOC at 110-120%, but it doesn't nix the lag tendencies. 4.1.2 is definitely more manageable than 4.2.1 at this point.

All'z I need is for my internal sd to break free from those EU chains. Then I'm back in the game. For now ... EU is my friggin ball & chain, mang.


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> 1204 & 1205 Alpha's ... both started lagging, freezing, & pausing. Pretty bad at times (ie. like it was locking up). When it wasn't doing that, it was slim-diggity. The more I used it tho, the worse it got. My patience didn't last very long, so I had to go back SBG's PACman. I dunno, mang. I must be rollling with a Santeria Sodomy Vibrator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I flash these days seems to have some freezing / pausing issues. I wipe cache / dalvik every day. Even tried LiveOC at 110-120%, but it doesn't nix the lag tendencies. 4.1.2 is definitely more manageable than 4.2.1 at this point.
> 
> All'z I need is for my internal sd to break free from those EU chains. Then I'm back in the game. For now ... EU is my friggin ball & chain, mang.


papa, my rig is running nicely. Running 4.2.1 for days..... I'm concerned.... Wipe your asshole hajahahk


----------



## icarianecho

Hey D.Freshie, got some annoying questions for you:

Am on the Slim alpha #2 from your DB &

I can't get Semaphore Manager to play nice (I installed busy box but the app persists in pretending I don't have root access). Anything extra I needed to do?

Second, what's with the jacked up resolution on app icons? That normal?

Anyway, thanks for posting; the ROM surely is quite quick!


----------



## ndwgs

Hiya guys! Just temporarily checking in!

And for S3 guys here: @Woody @Ray especially...

I can't wait for 4.1.2 TouchJizzy style...






Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

icarianecho said:


> Hey D.Freshie, got some annoying questions for you:
> 
> Am on the Slim alpha #2 from your DB &
> 
> I can't get Semaphore Manager to play nice (I installed busy box but the app persists in pretending I don't have root access). Anything extra I needed to do?
> 
> Second, what's with the jacked up resolution on app icons? That normal?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting; the ROM surely is quite quick!


 Don't know?? I used busybox free from Stericson and pressed the normal install and it worked fine, jacked up resolution??? What do you mean? SB is set @182 DPI not the normal 240...Besides that it should be fine


----------



## xriderx66

Ey guys! Sorry haven't been on in a while... for some awkward reason my college blocks rootz but has all porn sites unblocked, guess thy think this lounge is worse than the porn out there. Ha, I'll see you guys around.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Ey guys! Sorry haven't been on in a while... for some awkward reason my college blocks rootz but has all porn sites unblocked, guess thy think this lounge is worse than the porn out there. Ha, I'll see you guys around.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmmm...maybe one of D'fresh's posts put up the red flag 
Sent from here


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think they major blocking of this thread began when we were doing those "Well Endowed" avatars a couple months or so back.


----------



## manus ferrera

Well endowed avatars! WHAT! where was I? Nohomo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> Well endowed avatars! WHAT! where was I? Nohomo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


 Like Mosdef's TATAS pic, I still love her :\ lol


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I think they major blocking of this thread began when we were doing those "Well Endowed" avatars a couple months or so back.


Nice call Mr. B. It's all coming back to me now 
Sent from here


----------



## eddychecker

The moderators politely asked me to remove... Aw hell, they took down my multi-breasted lady as she was found to be distasteful. And yes, Mosdef's gal has a fine pair of lungs. Good for breathing, I'm sure.


----------



## Woody

Maybe this'll jog your mammories.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lol, I like that last one, and at least now we know why you're really called Woody!


----------



## icarianecho

dougfresh said:


> Don't know?? I used busybox free from Stericson and pressed the normal install and it worked fine, jacked up resolution??? What do you mean? SB is set @182 DPI not the normal 240...Besides that it should be fine


Resolved #1: I use Apex, & when it restored app icons it used the OG DPI. Just had to reset it.

Jury out on #2: Busybox IS installed but having issues with some apps refusing to recognize that I have root access. For example, I still can't get Semaphore Manager rocking. Swype, too, tho that's unnecessary cause the new keyboard is boss.

ROM is sneaky fast


----------



## samsgun357

The end is near. If this isn't clear then I don't know what is!





I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## dougfresh

Poor Manny PAC.... http://mashable.com/2012/12/10/pacquiao-knockout-meme/


----------



## Br1cK'd

samsgun357 said:


> The end is near. If this isn't clear then I don't know what is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Jack's smirking revenge.


I never bought into the whole doomsday thing, until I watched that. Thanks gunny, now I realize I'm behind the power curve and need to stock up on canned goods and clean water.

At least I get 10 days to smoke some legal weed before it all ends, since it was just made official today.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Poor Manny PAC.... http://mashable.com/2012/12/10/pacquiao-knockout-meme/


It just goes to show, anybody can get knocked the fuck out!

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## Woody

Yosup, guess what I just found on the TMo SGS3 section? Not Good Seems someone got hit with the EU bug. I posted the standard questions to see what happened right before. We'll see what he comes back with.

BTW Happy Birthday Eddy. I know it was yesterday and I am sorry about that. Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> BTW Happy Birthday Eddy. I know it was yesterday and I am sorry about that. Hope you had a nice time.


Yes it was a good time, thanks! My wife gave me a gift card for a full body massage at the local spa. It was fantastic! I'm gonna go everyday...ah wait, scratch that, I'm gonna get one for my wife! Yeah, that's it. :')


----------



## dougfresh

Happy belated Super Birthday Eddy!!!!!


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Belated Birhday ED !! Hope you had a fantastic Massage.


----------



## eddychecker

I stumbled across this while playing with 4.2.1 Interesting...

http://android.stack...veloper-options

The Daydream option is sweet. Put it on clock mode and you have a night light clock while charging!


----------



## dougfresh

Anybody else's city or town got a 3g/HSPA+ upgrade recently?? Tampa the past two days just blasted a upgrade and my Vibrator is rockin' 7-11+ Mbps DL and 6+ UL all day long! So long, EDGE!!


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Burfday Eddddddyyyyyyyyyyyy...many more

Sent from here


----------



## ddanc1984

eddychecker said:


> Yes it was a good time, thanks! My wife gave me a gift card for a full body massage at the local spa. It was fantastic! I'm gonna go everyday...ah wait, scratch that, I'm gonna get one for my wife! Yeah, that's it. :')


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Happy belated Eddy!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Man I missed your Birthday too, Happy belated birthday Eddy!

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> Yes it was a good time, thanks! ...


Happy Belated Birthday, CheckerMan!!


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Yosup, guess what I just found on the TMo SGS3 section? Not Good Seems someone got hit with the EU bug. I posted the standard questions to see what happened right before. We'll see what he comes back with. ...


Damn. Double whammy with it happening on both JB and CWM6 ... ??!! Wtf?? That is truly disappointing. He mentioned he can't even mount /cache or do a factory reset. That's definitely something new. No recent update in that thread. I wondering what his status is?


----------



## eddychecker

my knowledge on the EU bug is sketchy, but it seems to me that the trouble is from a combination of factors. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 
1: Encryption security utilized on the phone
2: CWM
3: ICS/JB
4: Connecting to a PC

Remember that I'm no expert, but if we were to eliminate some of these items, our phones are safe, right?

1: I don't encrypt my phone. If I loose it, shame on me.
2: TWRP is not made for our phones so were left to use CWM.
3: I will update to the latest software , so tough luck on that. Which leaves me with connecting to a PC.
4: I'm connected every day.

What's my saving grace? Luck? Or no security measures? I've read a lot of the threads, particularly the one that yosup started, but I still don't have a solid answer in my head. Maybe a link to THE post which explains it all? Or, wow you're stupid because we've beaten this to death already. I can take it either way.
E


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am about a lucky SOB today. I was cleaning my work machine, blowing out the dust, and had to take off the CPU heat sync in order to blow it out with our small compressor. While putting it back together and talking with my co-workers, I managed to mis-seat the proc and bend about 8 pins along one edge quite severely.

With shaky hands, thin tweezers, and as much patience as I could muster, I managed to bend the pins back into position, and properly seat the proc. I'm typing from that machine now, so thankfully. it worked!

Time to go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## eddychecker

Nice work B!


----------



## Br1cK'd

eddychecker said:


> Nice work B!


Lucky is more like it, I just knew I was gonna snap one of those pins off in the process of straightening them. The newer pinless Intel procs look like a better idea to me now than they ever have. EDIT - not that it didn't look like a great idea before - END EDIT

Oh yeah, I'm the last one to the party as usual, Happy Belated B-Day eddy.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## drjjones426

Hey S3 users here's an updated twrp I found on the brown side version is 2.3.2.3 is a flashable zip file

Edit: forgot to post the link lol

http://db.tt/OxeDlyXG

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddanc1984

Ah the holiday season....

http://www.netjeff.com/humor/item.cgi?file=ObsceneNightBeforeXmas

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Hey B, remember one of the last builds of Zen where you changed the lock screen from the ICS wierd ripple to the Honeycomb wierd ripple? How did you do that? Sorry for the vague-ity (sure that's a word) but I was wondering how it was done, so I could maybe try it on my GS3 ROM. Is it decompiling the SystemUI.apk and replacing some things or is it something completely different? I have always liked that lock effect and once I left the Zen ROMs, I actually missed that small visual feature.


----------



## Br1cK'd

There are changes that need to be made in the framework.jar and framework-res.apk, png, smali, and I believe xml edits. Luckily, I still had the link handy that I used as my example for porting that change to ICZen as the stock lock handle. Below is the thread that lead me in the right direction.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1539335

Now this thread only pertains to ICS, JB may be different since the framework is a bit different, but its a good place to start.


----------



## shreddintyres

Prayers and condolences for all the families affected by today's tragedy. It seems no where is safe any more. I hope everyone here stays safe.


----------



## Woody

My sons are in 1st grade and kindergarten.

I love them more than I have ever loved anything in my life. I will do anything for them, anything with them and look forward to what they will become as they grow up. The thought that that could be taken away at any moment saddens me as I type this.

I have been watching the Reuters feed since this afternoon and there have been many times that I have welled up. When I get home, they will get a hug and kiss and I will put them to bed in the blissful ignorance of this crazy world. This is a reminder to me that this morning as I walked out the door for work and told them I loved them, could have been the last time I saw them. That is something that I would never wish upon anyone, let alone a parent.

My mom taught me when I was young to make sure that when you leave someone you love to tell them, "I love you". I never understood that until I was a bit older (maybe in my 20's), but it is because it may be the last time you can ever say that once you walk out that door. I have taught that to my boys and only being 7 and 5 years old, they understand it. Today is why.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm not one to resort to violence or much less threaten anyone with their lives. But if it was possible I'd revive that mu+*@ f*#-#r just to torture and kill him myself. What a f*-/, @g coward he was!

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## eddychecker

Our elementary school (my girls are 6 and 8) had just implemented new security measures. The principal emailed all the parents today and said those plans are out and the stricter, jail like, plans are in. I'm stuck between hating the extra hassle and liking the protection it would give them. The hard part for me is that a deranged parent, bent on self destruction and "wanting to take a few along with me", would foil most security attempts anyway. I'm not a big proponent of gun control, I grew up with hunting weapons, but maybe there should be a sanity test to go along with acquiring a new weapon. I know I don't have the answer, I just wish I could be relieved of the worry that I'll outlive my children.


----------



## lapdog01

I have seen things in the last 10 years or so that before that would have been unimaginable. I love my family and my heart bleeds for those families in Conn. Wood said it best. Love on those in your life, because you just never know. Prayers to all of the fams, and for all of my Zen brothers as well, that we never experience that.


----------



## samsgun357

Absolutely tragic. My daughter is 3 and will be starting preschool next fall. I've never been a huge proponent of home school because I believe that social interaction at a young age is very important for development. Now I'm starting to think home school is not such a bad idea. Its really hard because as a parent you want to believe your children will be safe at places like school and church. Well a few priests and a crazed gunman have ruined that.
(No offense to anyone *catholics* with the priest comment)

I am Jack's inflamed sense of rejection.


----------



## shreddintyres

A little something to help lighten the mood.

http://www.homechunk.com/6669/2012/12/15/bluetooth-enabled-inax-satis-toilet-with-built-in-speakers-coming-next-february/

a bluetooth enabled toilet from the Japanese... what will they come up with next (btw it doesnt yet support iOS)


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> A little something to help lighten the mood.
> 
> http://www.homechunk...-next-february/
> 
> a bluetooth enabled toilet from the Japanese... what will they come up with next (btw it doesnt yet support iOS)


Hook up a coupla JBL's to the badboy and I may never come out


----------



## samsgun357

I don't care how cool it is, $4500 for a toilet is a bunch of shit!

*I couldn't help myself*

I am Jack's inflamed sense of rejection.


----------



## ddanc1984

lapdog01 said:


> Hook up a coupla JBL's to the badboy and I may never come out


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

I dunno about jbls but this bad boy and a 50meg net feed..I would never leave.


----------



## lapdog01

Posting this as I walk out of soldier field...I now announce that the bears suck, and I'm going home to have dinner








Also, my Wisconsin-born-packer-fan wife will gloat about this all day.....


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> Posting this as I walk out of soldier field...I now announce that the bears suck, and I'm going home to have dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my Wisconsin-born-packer-fan wife will gloat about this all day.....


I feel your pain lappy. I was once engaged to a Cowboys fan, as a Giants fan, I had a couple of those days. Either we lose and have to take it, or win and have to hold it in, there is no true winning, lol.

My condolences.


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, Does she wear a GB Packer jersey @the games


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> I feel your pain lappy. I was once engaged to a Cowboys fan, as a Giants fan, I had a couple of those days. Either we lose and have to take it, or win and have to hold it in, there is no true winning, lol.
> 
> My condolences.


 What the... Denver is looking mighty strong B! I'm rooting for Payton big time. You're not a Denver fan as I remembered


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy, Does she wear a GB Packer jersey @the games


She won't go to Soldier Field. BUT she was wearing a Jersey when I got home with a big grin on her face. I talked smack before I left home, and when I asked what was for dinner she replied " humble pie"...had to laugh.


----------



## dougfresh

Lolol!


----------



## dougfresh

Maybe she wears green as a subliminal message... Green is a bit of an exquisite color ¶¶¶


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Maybe she wears green as a subliminal message... Green is a bit of an exquisite color ¶¶¶


Thanks for the help fresh lol

Sent from here


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> What the... Denver is looking mighty strong B! I'm rooting for Payton big time. You're not a Denver fan as I remembered


Oh no sir! I was born in Mass, but my paternal roots are from Jersey, my teams by blood inheritance are Yankees and Giants. I do follow the Avalanche when hockey is being played and not talked about, I moved here the same year the Nords did and became the Avs, it was just a natural thing I became a fan. That is the only Denver team I care about though.


----------



## Raykovitz

First name Russel... Last name Wilson.... !!! SEAHAWKS !!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Raykovitz said:


> First name Russel... Last name Wilson.... !!! SEAHAWKS !!!


Your rook definitely put on a show yesterday.


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> What the... Denver is looking mighty strong B! I'm rooting for Payton big time. You're not a Denver fan as I remembered


Manning was the one thing Denver was truly missing, but everything has really coalesced this year for the Broncos, finally my Broncos have a team that hopefully wont choke in post season, cant say that about my Bengals unfortunately


----------



## Woody

Shred, if you ever come back to the states during football season and want to go to a Bengals game just hit me up. Tix are pretty cheap, even when they are winning. Plus I live about 10 mins from PBS and have parking through my job. I'll show you a good time (#nohomo) and then we'll go across the river into Kentucky for some down home, whiskey drinking, snaggle toothed strippers.


----------



## shreddintyres

Woodrube said:


> Shred, if you ever come back to the states during football season and want to go to a Bengals game just hit me up. Tix are pretty cheap, even when they are winning. Plus I live about 10 mins from PBS and have parking through my job. I'll show you a good time (#nohomo) and then we'll go across the river into Kentucky for some down home, whiskey drinking, snaggle toothed strippers.


That sounds like a damn good plan, little known fact, I was born out in Fort Thomas, KY lived in Cincinnati for a bit, but ive mostly been raised out here in Texas. (Cowboy's fans make no sense to me #NOROMO). I'm actually back in the states now but i think im gonna be spending alot of time on my bike trying out this ingress thing, not sure how much the gf is gonna like that.


----------



## Woody

Stupid RW slow bandwidth making me double post. Edited this one out.


----------



## Woody

I used to run a bar just down the way from Highlands HS called the Inverness Pub on the corner of Ft Thomas Pkwy and Memorial Pkwy about 10 years ago. In fact i was there the morning of 9/11. When did you move to Texas?

Just got my ingress code tonight (when I can't do anything with it of course).


----------



## shreddintyres

i moved down here from PA back in 1998 been here since, honestly have to say this has by far been my favorite place to live, granted i want my house from PA down here, but basements are kinda difficult out here. (moved to PA in 97 from Lexington, KY), Ive honestly never heard of the pub, but i had a friend who went to Miami University in Ohio, so he may have some idea about it since they spent most of college barhopping around the area.

I remember 9/11 I'm thankful I was on the football team that day and everyone knew who I was, those guys really helped keep me safe when all the Arab/Middle Eastern hatred was flying about.

How long you been out in the Ohio/Kentucky area?

PS Does anyone on the brownside read OP's any more....


----------



## ddanc1984

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Woody, have you ever been to Bobby Mackey's Music World? Its in Wilder Kentucky, about 3 miles outside of Cincinnati. Its supposed to be haunted.

Would you prefer my usual method of conflict resolution?


----------



## dougfresh

Bless you dance


----------



## icarianecho

shreddintyres said:


> PS Does anyone on the brownside read OP's any more....


Haha, second thing I read (usually go to the newest page first).

(Pretty much never post over there though because it either invites a noobtasm OR some salty vet who's feeling insecure that day rips into me to make themselves feel better).

Actually, its more likely that I just don't have anything to say over there anymore.


----------



## sugartibbs

I know thats right, waiting for my sim card adapter.


----------



## Woody

shreddintyres said:


> Haha, second thing I read (usually go to the newest page first).
> 
> (Pretty much never post over there though because it either invites a noobtasm OR some salty vet who's feeling insecure that day rips into me to make themselves feel better).
> 
> Actually, its more likely that I just don't have anything to say over there anymore.


That is why we all come here. To decompress and get real help and support (not only for the phone either).


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> I've been in Ohio all my life but been in Cincinnati for about 17years. Moved here for a girl, lost the girl and stayed, got another girl, lost her. Then found my wife (she found me really) and planted rootz. I live downtown for about 10 years. Was here for the riots in 2000. That was fun!! I was the only white guy in the building and everyone was like, "Wood, you're a down dude and all, but we can only protect you so much. Better get to your girl's house."
> 
> That is why we all come here. To decompress and get real help and support (not only for the phone either).


I had a concealed carry permit until 2010 wood...you could a rode with lappy And I am sooooo glad that you started this thread.
Sent from here


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... That is why we all come here. To decompress and get real help and support (not only for the phone either).


Luv me sum Zen Lounge!!









( Now back to lurk-liking ... "you got me on the run, baby!" )


----------



## Woody

Lappy,I see you are now running DarthStalker. Do you have or know any themes that would work with it. I hate Holo Blue and my 64gb card won't work in LiquidWood. I want to run CM10 or AOKP but not sure which one is stable enough. Not really wanting to deal with Nightlies or CM10.1 just yet. Any suggestion on TWiz theme or a AOKP/CM10 ROM?

Any other GS3 guys want to chime in, please feel free. I have been reading and working on this stupid card all day. Am about to send it back instead of running TWiz.


----------



## drjjones426

Official cm 10.1 is in nightlys are going now for S3

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> I know thats right, waiting for my sim card adapter.


 Sweet!! Congratulations on your iPhone purchase Tibby:O. BTW...my mom just bought a iPhone 4 and she really misses her Vibrant 4g now! I warned her, but Noooo


----------



## Raykovitz

@ Woody I'm on Domination and it's Smooooth . I like the Tw though.


----------



## dougfresh

Como estan mi borders, boy a eñesñarle Como hablar espanol, especialmente a Brian. Olle, que paso con ese bullshit Jets! Sanchez es in come pinga! Posiblemente TBow puede ser el nuevo QB. Quien porta!!!! Quando los come mierda jets pierderon, left dieron una oportunidadad a los boys mios, los Dolphins! Wildcard!!"


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lappy,I see you are now running DarthStalker. Do you have or know any themes that would work with it. I hate Holo Blue and my 64gb card won't work in LiquidWood. I want to run CM10 or AOKP but not sure which one is stable enough. Not really wanting to deal with Nightlies or CM10.1 just yet. Any suggestion on TWiz theme or a AOKP/CM10 ROM?
> 
> Any other GS3 guys want to chime in, please feel free. I have been reading and working on this stupid card all day. Am about to send it back instead of running TWiz.


Wood, if you use Darth V3 you can use the wasabi wa themes here http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=2008595. The Lidroid works with the v3 15 toggle mod. HOWEVER do not try on v4 as I did and had NO statusbar and System UI force closed constantly. I am on V4 stil, but may use my nandroid to go back to V3 cuz I like the Black Pearl Theme he has., and using Nova Launcher it doesnt even feel like touchwiz, but has all the bells and whistles. I really Like this ROM..everything just works


----------



## jaliscojorge

What's shaking everyone  
Hey Lappy, you like darth better than liquid? And my all time question..... Is wallet working?

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

What up Jorge. Yes I am lovin the Darth. I have wallet installed. Run the touch wiz all variants and then the modaco and you are good. Everything works on this. I am going back to V3 jus cuz you KNOW how I like to change themes. But both v3 and 4 are solid..flash on

Sent from here


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy, just saw that V5 is out.

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## Woody

V6 should be out by this weekend if you want to wait Jorge. I'm not even going to flash it bc I'll have to do a whole other flash once V6 is out.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> V6 should be out by this weekend if you want to wait Jorge. I'm not even going to flash it bc I'll have to do a whole other flash once V6 is out.


Probably flash v7 on monday:lol:

Sent from here


----------



## Br1cK'd

To the Fantasy Footballers out there in in Zen Nation. Your's truly is currently lining himself up for the championship matchup in a recurring ESPN league with some heads around these parts, great for shit talking rights, and the same group of guys I play Fantasy Baseball with every year. This is my first championship shot in this league since joining two years ago, having won the baseball league twice, I do covet a title on the football side, just a little bit.

I feel my lineup is stacked for the week 16 championship game, Cam Newton, Doug Martin, CJ Spiller, Calvin Johnson at the core, however, I'm going against the commish, who has a strong lineup as well. I can say I gave him one of his three losses this year, but now he's out for revenge. I invite any interested parties to have a look at my team and the league in general at the link below, and I would welcome your advice, if you think there is any to be had.

http://games.espn.go...9&seasonId=2012


----------



## jaliscojorge

Woodrube said:


> V6 should be out by this weekend if you want to wait Jorge. I'm not even going to flash it bc I'll have to do a whole other flash once V6 is out.


Thanks for the heads up Woody. I wasn't planning to flash until the weekend for hopefully more me time....... Maybe? The only thing I'm wondering is how to get weather, and calendar, plus the multi app choice on the lockscreen like aokp has since it's a touchwiz rom. I'll do some research and searching to see what I can find to add some of those features because they come in very handy for me. Unless it comes with those options as well?

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## sugartibbs

Nice line up Brick'd, tough call between Davis and Gresham, Nicks should have a good game. Jets defence?


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Nice line up Brick'd, tough call between Davis and Gresham, Nicks should have a good game. Jets defence?


Thx Tibbs. Davis ya know, just hasn't found the chemistry with any QB throwing at him this year, I can't let him go, but I can't start him either. Nicks is my big wildcard play, may be hot, may be not. And the Jets D, well, they haven't been doing too bad as of late. The offense stinks, but the D is playing OK, and have a cherry matchup against a banged up SD squad this weekend. Its the best of my available options, including the free agent pool.


----------



## drjjones426

Just traded Ap and aj green for Julio Jones and knowshon Moreno....league plays thru playoffs keeping players and redrafting eliminated peoples players each round

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

drjjones426 said:


> Just traded Ap and aj green for Julio Jones and knowshon Moreno....league plays thru playoffs keeping players and redrafting eliminated peoples players each round
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Plays through the playoffs huh, I've never played in a league that did that before, sounds interesting with the redraft, is it a web based league?

I took the plunge, and dropped Davis for Pitta. Pitta is playing against my boys this weekend, but I want the FFB ring this year, and the way we've been playing against the TE position, Pitta could have a huge day.


----------



## samsgun357

Well I have good news and bad, 
The good: I've been playing with a gs3 ALL day
The bad: its my mom's new phone
Dammit man, I am sooooo jealous! She can't even master a flip phone now she has all that phone potential that will never be tapped.
I want to hope she hates it and gives it to me. Is that wrong of me?

I am Jack's smirking revenge.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Dammit!!!!!!!

The world didn't end last night!!

Now I have to go to work today.

Sent from my Nexus S on Paranoid Android Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Dammit!!!!!!!
> 
> The world didn't end last night!!
> 
> Now I have to go to work today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on Paranoid Android Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and Marmite Kernel.


Maybe the Mayans just got tired of making calendars








Sent from here


----------



## lapdog01

Double post


----------



## jaliscojorge

Big Dog KMc said:


> Dammit!!!!!!!
> 
> The world didn't end last night!!
> 
> Now I have to go to work today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on Paranoid Android Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and Marmite Kernel.


+1

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## Woody

I'm sitting at work too with almost nothing to do. Half the floor is out, many of our bank contacts are out, courts are closed and I'm off all next week. 
In Gunny-ese: I am Jack's wasted day at work.


----------



## eddychecker

I'm glad the world didn't end, I've got Christmas presents for my kids! I can't wait to see their faces.

On another note, my Nexus 4 hasn't arrived yet, and if you're one of the ones who bought one, your's probably hasn't arrived yet either. :'( If it has, I'm jealous. By the time it does, Sammie might have the GS4 out...

My Vibrant has CM10.1 and the features on it are pretty cool. I do like the options, but I'm not liking the lag. Even with OC to 1200 hasn't helped much. Perhaps I should try another ROM? Dougie, got any suggestions? I know you're big on Slim and Semaphore, and I finally figured how to fix my problems with them. All it took was to ODIN the kernel instead of flashing it and it would work great.


----------



## sugartibbs

After rockin the GS3 for a month, fired up the Vib occasionally and it seems Glacial, Both are running Slim 3.1 and the difference is night and day. Its the hardware.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> After rockin the GS3 for a month, fired up the Vib occasionally and it seems Glacial, Both are running Slim 3.1 and the difference is night and day. Its the hardware.


 So the GS3 runs faster right? PRB has a GS3, is he in charge of your thread as also?


----------



## Woody

Saw this one today too..


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> Plays through the playoffs huh, I've never played in a league that did that before, sounds interesting with the redraft, is it a web based league?
> 
> I took the plunge, and dropped Davis for Pitta. Pitta is playing against my boys this weekend, but I want the FFB ring this year, and the way we've been playing against the TE position, Pitta could have a huge day.


Yes web based thru cbs sports. We pay cbs whatever the fee is to be able to customize rule and scoring.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

eddychecker said:


> Yes web based thru cbs sports. We pay cbs whatever the fee is to be able to customize rule and scoring.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Ah ok, thx for the info. I might just have to check that out next season.


----------



## ddanc1984

Popping in to wish the Zen Family and extended family a Merry Christmas, and a Happy and Prosperous New Year! Also do not forget our men and women serving in the Armed Services and their families.


----------



## jaliscojorge

So I installed darth V6 and all was good until I installed wallet. I keep getting the unfortunately nfc.services has stopped message while I use touchwiz apps. :-( any insight lappy?

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I've been running Helly 4.2 12/19 and it's butter! SB 4.2 fell off the map till this morning, I'll flash a little bit later to see what's up with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, Doug E. Freshieness ... (holla).









I flashed SB 4.2 Beta1 (DB version), but it wouldn't boot up (on my P.O.S. EU Vibro). Haven't tried official version yet (kinda scurred too). Figured just revert to Sema 2.8.0, but I couldn't get to recovery. Lol. So, Odin'd Sema 2.8.0, then I couldn't boot up again. At least recovery worked this time, so back to old-school JB for dis fool, mang. Grrrr ...

Have no clue whether my lil Betsy can play in the big kids playground anymore. Oh well ... counting down to GS4. Cold showers and Blue Schweddy Ballz until then.









@B & DF
Thanks for the HB 4.2 tip. Been off the reservation for a while now. I finally see the dl link working for the 1221 build. May have to try it - ie. even though Devil kernel don't boot on my shit, and Sema 2.8.0 don't work either. Oye + Vey.









Damned if I do.
Damned if I don't.


----------



## yosup

ddanc1984 said:


> Popping in to wish the Zen Family and extended family a Merry Christmas, and a Happy and Prosperous New Year! Also do not forget our men and women serving in the Armed Services and their families.


Amen, brother. God bless our troops, and God bless our Zen Mafia family's families. Luv all ya'z.









Merry Christmas everyone! In a time where so many are struggling to find joy, cherish your loved ones. Money & material bullshit come & go, but family is forever.

And you know this ... "Zen Forever Forever Zen."


----------



## eddychecker

yosup said:


> @B & DF
> Thanks for the HB 4.2 tip. Been off the reservation for a while now. I finally see the dl link working for the 1221 build. May have to try it - ie. even though Devil kernel don't boot on my shit, and Sema 2.8.0 don't work either.


Yosup, Have you tried FE's gps test kernels? Here is a link to one. http://d-h.st/l1y It's based on the stock CM10 kernel


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Yosup, Have you tried FE's gps test kernels? Here is a link to one. http://d-h.st/l1y It's based on the stock CM10 kernel


 Easy there, might be good for recovery but if it's cm10 it won't run on cm10.1, HB,SB 4.2







good looking out!!


----------



## lapdog01

@jaliscojorge...Must be something after v4 because I got the same NFC error on v6. I restored my v4 just to check and wallet is good.
Don't know about v5..never used it. Dload v4 dirty flash wipe cache and dalvik and reinstall wallet..v4 is sweet
Sent from here


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Amen, brother. God bless our troops, and God bless our Zen Mafia family's families. Luv all ya'z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! In a time where so many are struggling to find joy, cherish your loved ones. Money & material bullshit come & go, but family is forever.
> 
> And you know this ... "Zen Forever Forever Zen."


Couldn't have said it betta my brotha . Merry Christmas To the Zen Clan. Be safe
Sent from here


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy I'll give that a try. I went back to my liquidwood backup after trying several times to get wallet installed with the same error. TWRP was acting up on me too by not wanting to see my nandroid. It eventually did though. 
And merry Christmas to everyone as well. I know I could use one.

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## manus ferrera

Yo Doug which 4.2 Hellybean or slim bean?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

Hey Zennites,
Today is a day of feasting. While working I'm enjoying this:








And I'm looking forward to eating this:


----------



## ndwgs

MEERRRRRYYYYY CHRISTMAS ZENNITES!!!

AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU ALL!!!

FINALLY going to get my internet at home on the 29th. Not as fast as my Big Thang, but ill be able to start posting with u guys here! Miss talking to the Zen Nation!

Btw, l got to see the Skins and RG3 play today, that was awesome!

Oh
Oh
Oh

To my buddy, @ Ray....

Good luck and great riddance on tonight's game!

THE 49ERS WILL BUST A KAEP ON THE SEA CHICKENS!!!

lol, let the trash talking begin, baby! I love football!







#noeffinhomo

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> First name Russel... Last name Wilson.... !!! SEAHAWKS !!!


Yo, RayRay ...
SEAHAWKS, baby, SEAHAWKS!!









What a game. Highlight reel stuff in all 3 disciplines. Blocked punt taken to the big house. INT right in the end zone. Russell Wilson shakin'n'bakin & leaving 9ers D face down on the ground. Baldwin had a couple money TD catches. Lynch doin his usual. Good to see Jermaine Kearse get in the game.

Late in the 4Q, had to chuckle when they panned over to a white-hooded 49er fan ... yawning. Lol.

I tell ya, I'm impressed with Wilson's poise. He's even great in front of the camera during interviews. Comes across very grounded & mature.

Now, we gotta get redemption against those pesky Rams. Gotta "ram" it down their throats.


----------



## ndwgs

Gotta hand it to Russ Wilson.

Boy got skills. Still RG3 still got my vote on Rook of the year yo!

Great ballgame, mofos. Like mah mang yosup said, not on thier house. Damn straight truth. My 49ers holiday giveaway for Seattle's Chik Filet, lolol... alright alright, Seahawks. My trashy talk banged up my 49ers.

Happy Holidays!

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## amandadam

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a safe holiday season.
Just stumbled upon this post,kinda cool.
http://www.androidcentral.com/how-uncover-and-use-hidden-service-menu-galaxy-s3


----------



## dougfresh

Merry Christmas my good Friends!!! Much love and I hope your wishes come true. I hope you don't get socks lol


----------



## jaliscojorge

dougfresh said:


> Merry Christmas my good Friends!!! Much love and I hope your wishes come true. I hope you don't get socks lol


lmao!

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## Woody

Hope all is well with every and please be safe if going out tonight.

Merry Christmas to all and those with kids, I'll be up late tonight as well. My boy lost one of his front teeth today so TF and SC both are stopping by tonight.


----------



## samsgun357

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Best surprise ever!
Im getting ready to go to my brothers house for a nice Christmas eve and my Dad shows up at my house. Says I have a present for you. I tear it open to see a lamp box????
Inside the lamp box, my brand spanking new gs3!!!!!!!
Then he says, dont worry about the monthly. Its on his Verizon acct. 
LTE bitches, LTfree for me!
In the morning its confirmed, I have a sammy tab waiting. I dont know if its 7" or 10", either way im loving it.
Best Christmas ever!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

42-13...... !!!! BOOM.. Merry Christmas Zen Nation. May you all be blessed.


----------



## Woody

Gunny,as I read your post,I imagined what your face looked like.smilimg from ear to ear. No matter how old we get, there is still that little kid in us.


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Gunny,as I read your post,I imagined what your face looked like.smilimg from ear to ear. No matter how old we get, there is still that little kid in us.


Wood did the boys love the tablets?? I know you blessed the wife also. I woke up way early and flashed a new ROM and made Belgian waffles for the he family. Gonna go open gifts now. Got wife a nex10, young Son aNex7 , nex 4 for #1 daughter and note 2 for Daughter #2. Waiting to see the reactions....tis better to give...

@jaliscojorge merry Christmas bro. I got wallet working on Darth V7. Flafhed the TW 4.1.1 jelly lib fix WITHOUT changing the build prop. Rebooted system..changed prop to gnex..then reboot to recovery and flash the modaco wallet. Setup and you're good to gogo
Sent from here


----------



## Br1cK'd

Merry Christmas Zen Nation! Red Rider BB Guns for everyone! Just watch Doug, I'm worried he may shoot his eye out.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Merry Christmas Zen Nation! Red Rider BB Guns for everyone! Just watch Doug, I'm worried he may shoot his eye out.


Somehow I imagine d'fresh with his tongue frozen to an ice sculpture of a woman.....but maybe that's just me
Sent from here


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Sure I've been missing in action for quite some time, but I had to pop in to wish everybody a merry Christmas! Hope everyone has an eventful day, full of memories that'll last a life time.









Speaking of tablets, my Dad and I got my Mom a Nexus 7 (she has yet to open the gift). Although my mother isn't the most tech savvy person in the world, I can always give her some lessons... N00B_IN_N33D style.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Merry Christmas lappy. I'll try it out as soon as I can. Could only imagine the reactions your getting from the fam when opening their gifts. We gave our 8 year old daughter a 7" Kindle fire hd and boy did we get a reaction. 

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## shreddintyres

Merry Christmas y'all , hope everyone stays safe this holiday season. People in Texas have gone mad with the weather changing all of a sudden, 80 over the weekend to 20's and teens today.


----------



## Woody

Here's my boys this morning with their Nooks. My poor oldest lost 1 of his front teeth yesterday too. Too cute man.


----------



## dougfresh

Damn it!!! I got socks! Lol Merry Christmas everyone. Bricks, I just shot myself, it's only a testicle... I have another hihi


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Here's my boys this morning with their Nooks. My poor oldest lost 1 of his front teeth yesterday too. Too cute man. ...


Absolutely luv that, brother. Damn handsome boys you got there, my man. Brings back so many memories of a long sleepless nights wondering what's inside those gifts under the tree. That is, of course, depending on the quality of tape used. Sometimes you could get away with peeling the tape back for a lil peek. Hehe.


----------



## samsgun357

I ended up getting the galaxy tab 2 10.1 from my girlfriends parents!
I have a lot of reading to do now to get my new toys firing like I want.

I hope the entire Zen family had a wonderful holiday! Eat lots, drink lots and be safe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Yes sir Yooooosaaaaap! I always knew what I got as a kid with surgeons precision, slowly peel back and if anything, get some more tape


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Damn it!!! I got socks! Lol Merry Christmas everyone ...


Dude, I actually need socks!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Yes sir Yooooosaaaaap! I always knew what I got as a kid with surgeons precision, slowly peel back and if anything, get some more tape


Ohhh yeah, you know it. That's why we bad ass homies, bruh!! We know how to work da system. Lol.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I just made a mental note to crash the holiday festivities at Casa Del LapBaLingDog next year. Hehe. Of course, I'll need to come up with something clever to say when your wife says, "Uhh, honey ... who's that strange Asian man sleeping on our couch?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome high-tech Christmas there, brother. Luv that!! Shoot ... you had me at "Belgian waffles."


No couch for da Zen brotha. You get a room. Plus our fam is like the U.N. African Americans, Germans, Indian, Italians, Irish, and YES, my bro-inlaw married a Vietnamese lady....she is very cool. So you would probably go unnoticed until it was time to eat when wifey would wonder why we are short a place setting. As for the Bling...I got socks too. Dabuck stops here

Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> I ended up getting the galaxy tab 2 10.1 from my girlfriends parents!
> I have a lot of reading to do now to get my new toys firing like I want.
> 
> I hope the entire Zen family had a wonderful holiday! Eat lots, drink lots and be safe.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Damn boy, you definitely had a nice Christmas


----------



## manus ferrera

Damn lucky guys with all this new device talk my (only) brother offered to sell me his nexus 4 for full price. What a nice guy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

GS3 folks, how exactly does power save mode save power?

@manus, are you going to watch ufc ppv this weekend?
Im stoked for the JDS vs Velasquez fight!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> GS3 folks, how exactly does power save mode save power?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Don't know Gunny. I don't even think I ever enabled it

Sent from here


----------



## eddychecker

Sounds like Christmas was a blast for all of the Zenions. Santa brought my girls Furbys and they talk to each other. (the furbys that is) My son loved his Nexus 7, seems that technology was the theme this year, huh? My wife and I spent some quality time relaxing in front of the fireplace while the kids were busy with their toys, that's my present.


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya I definitely plan on watching I think JDS is gonna be hard to stop though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

I agree but hopefully it will be a war! Cain Velasquez is a tough SOB!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Gunny, question. .. how old are ya? Are u or were you in the Core before? I ask because from the way you talk about your toys, sounds to me you're pretty young (at heart). No offensiveness, just wondering my Zen brotha.

Btw, got the International Version of Note 2, and this bessy is humming like my Jenna Jameson's pusssi puss man-brator.

Stock comparison on S3 TMo vs Note 2 Int:
Based on latest JB Official for T999
S3 - 9873 on Antutu.
(Odined to stock for out of the box feel)

Out of the box
Note 2 - 125573 on Antutu.

We need Quad core with massive Ram on the S4. I feel that the Note 2 is what should've been S3.

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## Raykovitz

Should be ROY ....

Sent from my Spiced S3


----------



## jaliscojorge

Anyone else in the Chicago area having network problems with Tmobile? I get full bars but no network connection and sometimes not even able to make calls. I thought it was just my phone but it's happening to all the phones in my family so it must be network related. Happened real bad this past Sunday while at the mall and it's been better until right now before writing this post. It'll take forever to connect then is slow to refresh. Ran speed test app and most of the time I get a network communication error message. I even changed modems to see if it helped but same results.

Ha, it's working good again right now  
Sent from the next big thing


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hate to hear that jorge, my local tower here in Colorado springs is buggy at best, and it can drive one quite mad when trying to make a call or send a text. Have you tried just using the Edge/2g network? Sometimes that will allow me to skirt issues with 3g when the inevitably pop up in my area, and have a usable phone until 3g and beyond is restored.

Edit - glad to read its working again.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hadn't even thought of that B'. I'll try that next time it happens.

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

Jorge
I am a little northeast of you, but I bounce off off the Gurnee tower. I think your tower is Naperville, and it"s overuzed for sure. I know that my friend near Warrenville was having the same issues. B gives good advice on this for sure

Sent from here


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yeah on Sunday at the Fox Valley Mall I couldn't do anything for about 2 hours. But this morning I was having this problem right in front of the museum of science and industry. But it was only for about 20 minutes then it started functioning fine.

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## eddychecker

jaliscojorge said:


> Yeah on Sunday at the Fox Valley Mall I couldn't do anything for about 2 hours. But this morning I was having this problem right in front of the museum of science and industry. But it was only for about 20 minutes then it started functioning fine.
> 
> Sent from the next big thing


I keep the 2G/3G button busy on my phone out in the far west boonies of Chicago for that exact reason. Glad to here it's sorted.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yeah it seems to come and go. I noticed my speeds seemed faster then I read that there was some upgrade work done to their system and I thought great! But now this started to happen









Sent from the next big thing


----------



## Mostdef69

lapdog01 said:


> Jorge
> I am a little northeast of you, but I bounce off off the Gurnee tower. I think your tower is Naperville, and it"s overuzed for sure. I know that my friend near Warrenville was having the same issues. B gives good advice on this for sure
> 
> Sent from here


Went to Gurnee last week shopping for new truck.i dont live far from Gurnee.


----------



## manus ferrera

Br1cK said:


> Hate to hear that jorge, my local tower here in Colorado springs is buggy at best, and it can drive one quite mad when trying to make a call or send a text. Have you tried just using the Edge/2g network? Sometimes that will allow me to skirt issues with 3g when the inevitably pop up in my area, and have a usable phone until 3g and beyond is restored.
> 
> Edit - glad to read its working again.


Here in northern Colorado I live in an edge only place and when I do get 3g its a few bars and never works not even calls it can get real frustrating at times.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

A mentioned a couple weeks ago that my signals were acting weird and then I went from solid Edge to Umts/Hspda almost everywhere here in Tampa, TMO is refarming their towers lately so hopefully you guys will experience it also in those pesky E areas


----------



## samsgun357

@ndwgs, im 34, definitely young at heart! My brain feels 21, back feels 71. Thats a negative on the core, wanted to join airforce when i was younger but a back injury negated that.

I dont know if this is the cause but the Chicago area is in the process of tower/band upgrades.

Who's excited for some zeNFL this weekend???
This city is going crazy, RG3/skins fever!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> @ndwgs, im 34, definitely young at heart! My brain feels 21, back feels 71. Thats a negative on the core, wanted to join airforce when i was younger but a back injury negated that.
> 
> I dont know if this is the cause but the Chicago area is in the process of tower/band upgrades.
> 
> Who's excited for some zeNFL this weekend???
> This city is going crazy, RG3/skins fever!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


Skins and Seahawks look like the teams no one wants fo play. Mobile QB's make your life miserable. My chokeabears still have a chance, but even if they get in I believe they would be 1 and done. Still will be watching cuz I lovezzzz me some foosball ...oh just a sidenote. I stopped for breakfast..i am not posting while drivin...peace
Sent from here


----------



## ddanc1984

shreddintyres said:


> Merry Christmas y'all , hope everyone stays safe this holiday season. People in Texas have gone mad with the weather changing all of a sudden, 80 over the weekend to 20's and teens today.


I was driving back from H-Town to Big D in that mess Christmas evening. 65 when we left H...31 at home...lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

samsgun357 said:


> GS3 folks, how exactly does power save mode save power?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Limits the proc to 1000.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddanc1984

After reading through the posts about bad signals, I'm convinced TMO has some schitt going on as I've been having issues here locally dropping to E in areas where I used to get 4G. Frustrating as hell for data but at least you can make a call most of the time. Now when I get to full 4G, I can pound in excess of 20M/s (average better than 10M/s) according to SpeedTest. That's faster than my cable service...lol.

By the way, has anyone ever looked at the "limit" on data on the TMO website under your account info? I misread it at first but according to mine it's "Up to 9765.6 GB.." or 9.7 TB. I calculated it and you couldn't hit that streaming HD video 24x7.


----------



## shreddintyres

ddanc1984 said:


> I was driving back from H-Town to Big D in that mess Christmas evening. 65 when we left H...31 at home...lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I live just North of dallas in Richardson, i had a blast with teh iced roads that night, granted they werent as good as the ice we got that one superbowl.


----------



## sugartibbs

-T-Mob can give me some 3 or 4 g love, Ive always had edge or worse..G.. Its WiFi 24/7 around here. Maybe the T-moby hottie on her motorscooter will do a drive by.


----------



## samsgun357

I'd like her to drop by and stay for awhile!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Shit, that bitch is bad, I think I love her


----------



## manus ferrera

K guys question is there anyway to use some hackery on my nexus 7 to make it like a TV to hook my Xbox up to it for my display. Well my girlfriend is watching some girl show and I wanna play xbox. I know it sounds farfetchd but so was the moon landing right 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

<<<<<------- Look, I'm Br1cK'd's brother from his dad's side from Cuba  lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> <<<<<------- Look, I'm Br1cK'd's brother from his dad's side from Cuba  lol


So that would make you Cuban and Polish.

Do we call that Polban or Cubish?

Either way, welcome to the family! I knew I wasn't the only one, papa was a rollin stone afterall.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Here here!


----------



## samsgun357

Br1cK said:


> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


LOL, I'm going to have to steal that one!

Edit: I just noticed that when you are quoted it loses the 'd. Just an observation.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Sammy Guns, you piss people off cuz of your SIG lol ,, maybe intergrate it into your banner


----------



## Br1cK'd

Glad you guys like my new Tapatalk signature. It came to me after a recent foray on the brown side.

As for RW quotes dropping the 'd, way back when they changed web services, I couldn't sign in to rw any longer. I was back and forth with admins, and getting nowhere. Finally I asked them to try something, and remove the apostrophe from my username, and it worked. Some web languages crack out when there is an apostrophe in certain fields, such as username. Ever since then though, my UN around here displays with it, without it, and without the d too at times. Eh, not a biggie, a Br1cK by any other name would leave the same size lump.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

B, I like to call you Bricks anyways. Off topic in Spanish a brick is a Ladrillo lol


----------



## ddanc1984

dougfresh said:


> B, I like to call you Bricks anyways. Off topic in Spanish a brick is a Ladrillo lol


And here I was thinking ladrillo translated to "the drill". lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Sammy Guns, you piss people off cuz of your SIG lol ,, maybe intergrate it into your banner


The way I look at it is, they only get mad if it applys to them lol. But in the interest of not pissing off the wrong people (mods) I'm in the process of changing them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> The way I look at it is, they only get mad if it applys to them lol. But in the interest of not pissing off the wrong people (mods) I'm in the process of changing them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I agree. If it applies to them, so be it. And as far as I can tell, it isn't making any of us (mods) mad. You should see some of the crap people have out there in their sigs. Keep doing what you do and if you ever think it goes over the line, hit me up. ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Good looking out Woody!

HTTR, headed to the playoffs!
Honestly I'm not a skins fan but its hard not to root for RG3 and Morris. Watching the game I saw a sign that said Shanahan for President. Six weeks ago they were calling for his head, how soon they forget.
Next up, Seahawks. Two rookie QB's going at it, should be good!
ZFFZ (had to borrow that Woody)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

RGIII's Gonna feel the BOOM !!!! SEAHAWKS !!


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Good looking out Woody!
> 
> HTTR, headed to the playoffs!
> Honestly I'm not a skins fan but its hard not to root for RG3 and Morris. Watching the game I saw a sign that said Shanahan for President. Six weeks ago they were calling for his head, how soon they forget.
> Next up, Seahawks. Two rookie QB's going at it, should be good!
> ZFFZ (had to borrow that Woody)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Didn't we remember around week 5 that Shanahan quit and was rumored to quit till 2013. I don't think so... Next week WAS is going to put a disastrous hurtin' on SEA by 21 points (sorry Ray-Man and Yosup). RGIII is for real.My gut feeling is Denver vs Washington in the Bowl


----------



## shreddintyres

WHY DOES ROMO STILL PLAY FOR THE COWBOYS. Why does he even play professional football, time and time again he demonstrates that in do or die situations he is utter crap...

Thank god my Bronco's killed it today granted the Cheifs are not really a team to give denver a run for its money, not in the past few years any how. Im looking forward to a Denver vs Atlanta rematch. Now that Manning has the broncos working like a well oiled machine it should be a good match up. Play off game in Denver should be a shoe in for Denver since there really is not homefield advantage like there is in Denver. No teams really have the conditioning that the broncos get at that altitude, and man does that altitude take its toll.

#noROMO


----------



## dougfresh

shreddintyres said:


> WHY DOES ROMO STILL PLAY FOR THE COWBOYS. Why does he even play professional football, time and time again he demonstrates that in do or die situations he is utter crap...
> 
> Thank god my Bronco's killed it today granted the Cheifs are not really a team to give denver a run for its money, not in the past few years any how. Im looking forward to a Denver vs Atlanta rematch. Now that Manning has the broncos working like a well oiled machine it should be a good match up. Play off game in Denver should be a shoe in for Denver since there really is not homefield advantage like there is in Denver. No teams really have the conditioning that the broncos get at that altitude, and man does that altitude take its toll.
> 
> #noROMO


 who else do they have is the question Shreddy. #noromo #fullhomo .At their point in the first round draft, they'll be around #20 ish so no baller QB pick unless they deal up which is what DF guarantees. There's not too many Lucks and Griffin's in '13 draft


----------



## dougfresh

Ohhh ya, we're back were we want. Wonderful wishful Washington whaaaa...who.. Lol


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> who else do they have is the question Shreddy. #noromo #fullhomo .At their point in the first round draft, they'll be around #20 ish so no baller QB pick unless they deal up which is what DF guarantees. There's not too many Lucks and Griffin's in '13 draft


The real problem is it isnt just Romo unfortunately but he definitely doesnt help. The Major problem is Jerry Jones is far too involved in building the team, he built the team around a defective QB, gave dallas a poor o-line, defense is mediocre and passable but any defense when they play 3/4 of the game is gonna have issues. overall its time to cut losses and start rebuilding the team. Just glad im not a die hard Dallas fan like almost everyone else out here.

I agree that Dallas is unlikely to get a killer QB out of the draft, but alot of the NFL's best QB's werent 1st round picks. As much as I hate Brady he is a phenomenal QB and went 6th in the draft.

Either way Dallas needs a major revamp of the entire team.


----------



## dougfresh

Happy New Year's my brethren and wish you and your families the best 2013 be safe tonight and party hard!!!!! Remember, when you see those flashing lights, it's too late


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy New Year Zen Nation !!! wishing you ALL the Best life has to offer in 2013 ! Party Hard (but safe & responsible)


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy New Year Zen fam'
I'm looking forward to a better year because 2012 is one to not be forgotten but definitely improved on.

Sent from the next big thing


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy New Year to da' Zen Nation!

Be safe tonight, don't drink and drive. If you're in my 'hood and need a ride, get at me! (I don't drink usually.) Keep the ones you love close, stay warm, and have fun tonight!


----------



## samsgun357

I was just checking the Zen family birthdays: It blows my mind that N00B will be turning 16 in a month!

Happy New Year la Zen Familia!


----------



## drjjones426

Happy new year zenites!! Don't do anything D-Fresh wouldn't do!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

It's already too late for me, I'm drinking (but not driving). Have a great time tonight and I wish all of you a healthy, happy new year.


----------



## lapdog01

Have a safe BIG FFFFUNNN New years eve, and A prosperous healthy New Year ma Zen fam. On my way to have a cocktail with Lovie Smith

Sent from here


----------



## Woody

Happy New Year to all my friends. We've had ups and downs but we keep on truckin'.

If you had a bad year past, then this can be your turnaround. If you had a great year past, well then let's hope you are able to surpass it.

Thank you to you all and let's be safe out there.

ps: I expect pix from all the people who went out to parties in the morning.


----------



## lapdog01

Lappy and wifey sometime after 2am








Sent from here


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy New Year Zen Nation. Hope everyone had as good as a night as i think i did. (i dont particularly remember last night all too well).

I know this year has been a year of tests for me (both figurative and literal) but i know its helped shape me more into the person I am today, I hope everyone has a fantastic year.

- Cheers


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm on cloud 9 this morning, what a great start to the new year in B's little world. Had a fantastic time last night, just me and the little lady. We are simple folk, and like the simple things. Fell asleep in each others arms, and woke up there, with some freshly fallen snow and a gorgeous sunrise greeting us. I couldn't have asked for a more perfect new years.

I hope, as shred did above, that everyone had a great night as well. On we go into the new year, with new challenges and victories on the horizon.


----------



## lapdog01

@Br1cK'd
That sounds like a sweeeet way to usher in the New Year. We committed to a thing 4 months ago, and were actually searching for a legitimate excuse not to go. It was fun, but your unplanned night sounded better.

Sent from here


----------



## samsgun357

Its not new years unless you are partying with a midget in a diaper! 








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

1/1/2013 - Post #5906!! We've sure come a long ways since all that bacon banter to kick off this thread. Luvit!!

Much luv to El "B" Ladrillo for bringing all uh us over to these Greener Pastures. Big fat kiss on the pinky ring for our Mod Father Woodzilla for shepherding the Zen Crew to this thread. And big ups to all Ma Zen Riduzz rollin wit dis chuckwagon. I'll ride wich y'all anytime.









2013 is only gonna get better for Ma Zem fam's. Luv all ya'z.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup..backatcha ma bruh

Gunny....did the midget have a monkey?? If so I think I know that guy
Sent from here


----------



## samsgun357

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup..backatcha ma bruh
> 
> Gunny....did the midget have a monkey?? If so I think I know that guy
> Sent from here


No, he didn't have a monkey with him but this was at a Bar/Restaurant Hard Times Cafe and Cue, so he wouldn't have been able to bring there. He was funny as hell, making fun of people and hitting on chicks. My brother rented the V.I.P. room, had a pretty good D.J. and of course the midget! Had a really good time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Its gotta be nearly impossible NOT to have a good time with a midget in a diaper, good music and drinks.

Sent from here


----------



## amandadam

samsgun357 said:


> Its not new years unless you are partying with a midget in a diaper!
> View attachment 35825
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Bill Burr,on midgets.




Happy New Year to all.


----------



## dougfresh

Well the new year hasn't started well for me. I lost my job on 12/31 night. It's OK because I really hated being there and the money was shitty. It's like a weight off my shoulders, off to find a baller job, after a few days of chillin'!!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry to hear that Fresh, but thats why Im self employed. Economy is picking up around here anyway, could be a good time to move on. Shitty job+shitty pay=Internet porn, Ha everything = internet porn, Ha....Except the Indy 500, Bunny told me that once...


----------



## dougfresh

Yup, lots of porn!!! Isn't the Internet invented for porn!PORN.....lolol. Tibbs are you still slanging the veal chops (cooking)


----------



## eddychecker

DF, if you had to choose a new career, what would you choose to do? Sometimes thinking out of the box presents lots of interesting possibilities. Let us help you find them. Are you a Salesman? Engineer? Sous Chef? Executive Chef? Production Line Manager? There are no opportunities in porn acting unless you're willing to do man on man, just so you know.


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> DF, if you had to choose a new career, what would you choose to do? Sometimes thinking out of the box presents lots of interesting possibilities. Let us help you find them. Are you a Salesman? Engineer? Sous Chef? Executive Chef? Production Line Manager? There are no opportunities in porn acting unless you're willing to do man on man, just so you know.


 Thanks Eddy, at the moment I'm in the restaurant business as a server. I ran rest businesses and been in technical business for many years. High end server positions, in the past have netted me close to 6 figures and it's cash money every night. I'm probably going to hall ass to Miami Beach again cuz in Tampa, it sucks the big one....Red necks come to Tampa, high society goes to MB, NY, California, etc.


----------



## eddychecker

Remember to network. Call in old favors from friends and relatives if it gets you a chance to show the boss you're good at what you do. Good luck with the job search, I know you'll land on your feet.


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, you just popped my 2000 cherry!! I feel ho'ish  Freaking tumbleweeds up in here lately hihi


----------



## Br1cK'd

Douggie, just read man, sorry to hear about that. Keep your head up dude, and keep puttin' one foot in front of the other.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy, you just popped my 2000 cherry!! I feel ho'ish  Freaking tumbleweeds up in here lately hihi


Dougiefresh..it was my pleasure..lol. Sorry bout the job situation. But sometimes we have to get out of a ok job get to the real thing thats gonna be a Blessing in our lives. I believe that is on it's way to you bruh mang. Head to the sky.
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks B and Lappy, it's all good I'm took the week off so clear the noggin and I'm on the a monsterous mission Mon. to conquer Tampa with by charm and bullshitting skills. Lol I'm feeling good and very positive. Out with the old and in with the new this year... It's a good sign it happened 1/1/13


----------



## samsgun357

Sea @ Wash, let the shit talking begin!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Uh oh, Seattle is coming back.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Seahawks put up 24 unanswered. Impressive victory. All you hawks fans on cloud nine??
Sent from here


----------



## Raykovitz

You bet I am !!!! BOOM !!!


----------



## samsgun357

Congrats brother Ray! They have a real special thing going on. I might just have to root for them next week, I think they have what it takes to beat Atl.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

Thanks Gunny.. The Hawks are gonna finnish strong. Atl has not faced anything like the storm that's headed thier way !!


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> Thanks Gunny.. The Hawks are gonna finnish strong. Atl has not faced anything like the storm that's headed thier way !!


Hard to argue that point. I lke what the hawks are doing. Once you win a playoff game rookie status ends, so lets see how the young vet QB handles himself in the ATL.

Sent from here


----------



## Woody

Man, been quiet around here the past few days. Everyone getting settled back into their routine?

Doug, how is the job search? Any leads? Need anything bro-heim?


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Man, been quiet around here the past few days. Everyone getting settled back into their routine?


I'm in my sloooooow season 
Wood. I have too much idle time here at work. I just flashed Darthstalker for a coworker, and that's the most that I've accomplished so far today. Maybe everyone else is super busy?
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Man, been quiet around here the past few days. Everyone getting settled back into their routine?
> 
> Doug, how is the job search? Any leads? Need anything bro-heim?


 Yes Dougie Fresh bullshitted his way into a new employer on the very first try! Thank God. So I start tomorrow, so I had a refreshing 1 week vacation  Thanks guys for thinking about me!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Yes Dougie Fresh bullshitted his way into a new employer on the very first try! Thank God. So I start tomorrow, so I had a refreshing 1 week vacation  Thanks guys for thinking about me!


There was never a doubt in my mind that you would come up quickly fresh...u r just tooo smoooth. Congrats

Sent from here


----------



## Mostdef69

Did anybody saw the new Lenovo ideaphone K9000 on CES show. Look sweet!


----------



## Raykovitz

dougfresh said:


> Yes Dougie Fresh bullshitted his way into a new employer on the very first try! Thank God. So I start tomorrow, so I had a refreshing 1 week vacation  Thanks guys for thinking about me!


That's AWESOME news... Congrats !!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Heyyy...Yoooo... I'm not ready to work just yet  wanna have another week off lolllol. Anybody wanna go to Miami Beach and split bill. Yeeaahh


----------



## Raykovitz

dougfresh said:


> Heyyy...Yoooo... I'm not ready to work just yet  wanna have another week off lolllol. Anybody wanna go to Miami Beach and split bill. Yeeaahh


 whaaa... Go to Miami beach and split some tail !!!


----------



## Raykovitz

Andrew Luck and RG3 walk into a bar... to Watch Russell Wilson play next Sunday!  GO HAWKS !!!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Wave of the Future???????
or a non Player?????

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefoxos/


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog KMc said:


> Wave of the Future???????
> or a non Player?????
> 
> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefoxos/


Looks like this one-ups the Chrome OS. It could be the future for home systems if users are able to transition to a web based OS seamlessly. Business applications might be a tougher nut.
Sent from here


----------



## Mostdef69

Guys I need help.. Im trying to cancel my service with T-Mobile. My wife is unhappy with her service here . We have had a bad reception here we never had 3G or 4G. Only Edge she complain about drop call she been having issue with. We have been with T Mobile for almost 8 years. My wife contract is not up till 12/13/13. How can I terminate without paying the fee. We have been loyal with T Mobile for almost 8 years and never miss any single late payment. Is there any trick without paying the terminate fee? With your help i aappericate it.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Guys I need help.. Im trying to cancel my service with T-Mobile. My wife is unhappy with her service here . We have had a bad reception here we never had 3G or 4G. Only Edge she complain about drop call she been having issue with. We have been with T Mobile for almost 8 years. My wife contract is not up till 12/13/13. How can I terminate without paying the fee. We have been loyal with T Mobile for almost 8 years and never miss any single late payment. Is there any trick without paying the terminate fee? With your help i aappericate it.


I believe that you have a way out based on your bad coverage. If coverage is inadequate in your area and it makes your devices unusable, just call account support
Sent from here


----------



## Woody

@Yosup. I was working a thread over in the Infuse section and came across this thread from early August about a corrupt internal SD. Yesterday someone asked if they ever got it fixed and then referred to a thread he created. Might wanna go and check out the second thread here with particular attention to post# 12. There are strikingly similar posts to the EU and even screen shots (although he never mentions EU or Factory Reset specifically). Seems that all he did was hold out his SD card and then used fingers to get into recovery. Just before it actually fires up, he clicks the External in (no volds or anything, just a normal sd card).

Might be that simple and might explain why some are getting it back for "no apparent reason". He explains it better in the thread but thought I would shoot this your way to see. From what I gather, his was a kernel/recovery problem as well.

Hi everyone. Hope all is well with you all. I know that football isn't even over yet but a little over 30 days before Pitchers and Catcher report. Wahoo!!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Wow TMO is far the worst customer service I ever seen they want more prove to show them my billing address to prove where we are current living. Their policy sux!


----------



## ndwgs

@Mos

I dont know about that. Have you not grandfathered in a previous policy, like i did? And yes... since the fallout of AT&T TMo merger, the company downsized to putting the usual service i get to a country that i dont live in. (My nicest way of saying 3rd World Country). Best bet is, (what i do), is i call support, and i ask the same question to that rep, hangs up the phone with courtesy of course... and if the rep has knowledge of that particular subject, (ex. CES announced Nexus 4, and what type or what company it came from - LG of course) then i know that rep is smart. You'd be surprised how many of the reps i talk too dont have a clue of what "Nex 4" is. Or even, what "LG" is.

And try around 10am EST. Thats 9CST, 8MST, or 7PST. You usually get an American Rep. Lol. Bias i may seem, but reality is, thats how it is when a big mobile phone company is "struggling" in this economy.

@Everyone

HAPPY (belated) NEW YEARS TO ALL! Go NINERS!!!!

Sent from my OG Zenned Vibrator!


----------



## lapdog01

@mostdef
Gotta agree with ndawg..sometimes I get an unknowledgeable rep so i ask for a higher up. Or hangup until I get someone with a working brain and I always get taken care of.

Sent from here


----------



## sugartibbs

I don't think I've ever called the chumps, did get them on an online help chat that worked pretty well, they cant hang up on you, and typing is tedious so they're less likely to start a line of bullsh!#$.


----------



## samsgun357

I haven't called tmo customer service in awhile. The last few times I did it sounded like they were from Fargo, oh yah don't ya know. Its crazy, they were speaking English but I could hardly understand them.

I must say I am not missing tmo service at all. I used to get only edge in my neck of the woods but now, with Verizon, I'm getting 4g LTE up in this piece! I don't particularly care for Verizon as a company but can't be mad at there network coverage.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

SEAHAWKS !!!


----------



## dougfresh

Go 49ers, Ray you're chicken heads are going to get a whopping


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Go 49ers, Ray you're chicken heads are going to get a whopping


Im in football hell. My Wife ( Packer Fan) walking around in her Aaron Rogers Jersey, My Oldest Son..BIG 49ers fan. I sorta adopted the seahawks cuz I have them and the broncos in the bowl in my work pool......but still noo bearssss









D'fresh..saw your reply to the guy saying the "rom was too fast for the device " on the brownside ...Nice


----------



## dougfresh

The ROM is too damn fast! What an idiot


----------



## ndwgs

WHO'S GOT IT BETTER THAN THE NINERS??

I'LL TELL YOU WHO...

NNOOOOOOOOBBBBBOOODDDYYYYYYYYYYY

btw DFresh, my Vibes just went to crappers. Its showing 'Phone Yellow Trip Comp' on the screen now....

Sigh

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## shreddintyres

Got an android related question for once









I'm presently living in dominica (not dominican republic) and i used to use GrooveIP to make calls through my google voice number but the call quality last summer has really degraded. Do yall have any suggestions for something similar to groove ip or another method for me to use google voice to make calls to the states. Im not running with a native us sim so calling from the google voice app doesnt work.

I appreciate any input, thanks yall.


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> Got an android related question for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm presently living in dominica (not dominican republic) and i used to use GrooveIP to make calls through my google voice number but the call quality last summer has really degraded. Do yall have any suggestions for something similar to groove ip or another method for me to use google voice to make calls to the states. Im not running with a native us sim so calling from the google voice app doesnt work.
> 
> I appreciate any input, thanks yall.


A friend of mine swears by Nettalk. He uses it as he is out of the country for 1month at a time. I cant verify how well it works, but he seems to like it.


----------



## ndwgs

shreddintyres said:


> Got an android related question for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm presently living in dominica (not dominican republic) and i used to use GrooveIP to make calls through my google voice number but the call quality last summer has really degraded. Do yall have any suggestions for something similar to groove ip or another method for me to use google voice to make calls to the states. Im not running with a native us sim so calling from the google voice app doesnt work.
> 
> I appreciate any input, thanks yall.


Shred, u also could try this, which I use as well

SipDroid

http://sipdroid.org/

Edit:
The apk is on that site. Somehow they pulled it from the market. And look at that video, how it works. Its awesome, I use it bcus I got prepaid and minutes are limited, so I use VoIP with GVoice thru SipDroid.

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> @Yosup. I was working a thread over in the Infuse section and came across this thread from early August about a corrupt internal SD. Yesterday someone asked if they ever got it fixed and then referred to a thread he created. Might wanna go and check out the second thread here with particular attention to post# 12. There are strikingly similar posts to the EU and even screen shots (although he never mentions EU or Factory Reset specifically). Seems that all he did was hold out his SD card and then used fingers to get into recovery. Just before it actually fires up, he clicks the External in (no volds or anything, just a normal sd card) ...


Woodman, thanks for always keeping my EU plight in mind, brother. I tried his insert ext sd trick (in many variations), but this damn phone won't shake loose of the chains that bind. I've tried everything mentioned in the EU threads - ie. even (reluctantly) flashed nasty-azz Chimera cuz it "worked" for some dude. At one point, the CM10 partition changes were floated as a theory (ie. seemed to work for Alex9090). So I downloaded all the CM10 roms just before & just after partition changes. Did a manic flash session of some 6-8 CM10 flava's ... and nuh-ting fuh dis foo.

PACman was even lagging on me, and my shiz ain't diggin none of the new & shiny JB roms. So, I went way back to PA-2.50-360. Live OC 110-120 and freezing / uninstalling a ton of apps ... so far so very surprisingly smooth. A lil scurred to rock this boat now that I've got a smooth lag-free Vibro experience happening again. ( sigh







)

I'm just biding my time until the next "big thing." Maybe quad-core? Maybe octa-core??!! Worst case, I dig up my old Razr with the crappiest battery life ever. Not!!


----------



## ndwgs

Haha, yosup, what's happening my brotha from anotha motha!

I'll root for the Hawks, because I want that damn rematch against my Ninerz! Playoffs style!

As for the next big thing, S 3 is getting cheaper by the second. I'm OK with my S3 due to the fact I'm waiting to see what Nexus 5 or S4/5 would be like, as my next big schlongaton!

BTW, ATL IS CREEPING UP ON THE DIV ROUND WIN WITH THAT TD...

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> WHO'S GOT IT BETTER THAN THE NINERS??
> 
> I'LL TELL YOU WHO...
> 
> THE SEAHAWKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! ...


Bruh ... that game was just sick, mang. Kapernick's rompfest on his feet (and in the air). Impressive stuff. That was "insane in the membrane."


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... I'm waiting to see what Nexus 5 or S4/5 would be like, as my next big schlongaton! ...


Wurd. S3 is my fallback, but I wanna see all the shiny new bling that comes thru the pipeline. Quads @ 2.0 Ghz+, 13 MP camera, 1080p with tight pixel density (phuck retina bulsh#t), "rollin ... in my 5.0" ... sum good sheit to look fwd to. Huawei, ZTE, LG? Or keep rockin SammyBigGun-style Samsung's? Should be a stellar year for mobile hardware.

( btw ... "schlongaton" ... u iz da grand master lyricist linguist, mang )


----------



## lapdog01

lol "Schlongation" LOVE IT..gonna use i, but I will give you credit the first time bruh.

Yosup ma brotha...Nice to see one of your prose-filled posts. Thanks for checkin in. I hope all is well, and that your vibe hangs on until he 6 core 9GHz 3d motionflow thinkscreen retractable 1mm thin dual boot device comes out...( maybe next month)


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> lol "Schlongaton" LOVE IT..gonna use i, but I will give you credit the first time bruh.
> 
> Yosup ma brotha...Nice to see one of your prose-filled posts. Thanks for checkin in. I hope all is well, and that your vibe hangs on until he 6 core 9GHz 3d motionflow thinkscreen retractable 1mm thin dual boot device comes out...( maybe next month)


Hahaha, use it Lappy. The fact that my Zen Brothers notice and use is just credit enough.
Schweddy Nutty Buttah Sawcey Goodness that make you go, NGGGUUUUGGHHHHHH, NA NA NAA NAAAA! lololol


----------



## samsgun357

Can the Hawks do it again??????
This game is tightening up!

Good to hear from the Asian invasion, Yo-da-sup!! Sorry to hear you are still trapped in the EU abyss. Shouldn't be too long before we see the octa-core (really a dual quadcore) exynos 5, and comparable processors from other manufacturers in the celly's! I get a woody (not to be confused with Woody) just thinking about it. My shorts just went 3-5-7, think about it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Can the Hawks do it again??????
> This game is tightening up!
> 
> Good to hear from the Asian invasion, Yo-da-sup!! Sorry to hear you are still trapped in the EU abyss. Shouldn't be too long before we see the octa-core (really a dual quadcore) exynos 5, and comparable processors from other manufacturers in the celly's! I get a woody (not to be confused with Woody) just thinking about it. My shorts just went 3-5-7, think about it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Don't Pull The pistol on 'em Gunny lol

Hawks took the lead.....MANG they play tough.


----------



## yosup

Damn ... Bryant missed that first FG attempt ... arrgghhhh!!! Wtf kind of Time Out call was that? That ain't icin him if you let him size that shit up. Wtf? ... !=#&=$)!









Hell ... that still was a helluva game. Next season, Carrol's gotta figure out how to get these boyz fired up early in the game. Two in a row coming back from huge deficits ... in the playoffs, no less.

Proud of the Hawks regardless. When the game gets tight, Wilson seems to loosen up even more. Luv his poise under pressure. Damn, what an intro to the big leagues.

We just need to draft a money receiver. Baldwin, Tate, Rice, & Miller played outstanding this year. But, we need sure-fire hands, height, & speed out there. O-line played lights-out today in pass protection. D was ok, but you can't do much against all those weapons in their offense. All those freaking yards on the ground. We lost this game on 3rd Down conversions. Plus that middle was wide open for T Gonzalez at the end. Unfortunate but hats off to the ATL. Just ruthless on offense.

Aight, Nate ... time to step up yo "man crush" and SBG get his "schlongaton" up to 9-11-13. Keep dat Mojo risin. Hehe. I'll keep the luv on the West Side ... go 9'uz!! Get it, get it.


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> Shred, u also could try this, which I use as well
> 
> SipDroid
> 
> http://sipdroid.org/
> 
> Edit:
> The apk is on that site. Somehow they pulled it from the market. And look at that video, how it works. Its awesome, I use it bcus I got prepaid and minutes are limited, so I use VoIP with GVoice thru SipDroid.
> 
> Sent from MY BIG Thang


Lappy thanks man nettalk seems to work perfectly minus recieving calls from my gvoice number but i can get around it

NDWGS -sipdroid looks like it would be perfect but im a bit inexperienced with all the technical jargon in the app and on the website to set up gvoice routing to my phone, making calls works great but im not sure how to set up call receiving.


----------



## ndwgs

DDDDDAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNN

WHAT A GAME. and WHY PETE, WWWHHHAAAAYYY did you ice Bryant!!!

See, i never believed on that ICING KICKS. They Ice themselves alllll the time

Oh well, time to slap some SOLOFLESH on the DURTY BIRDS ON ATL!

hahahaha

ccF, I just pulled it.


----------



## dougfresh

Lololol!!! Don't make me slap ya with my SOLOFRESH Nate!! You might like it Chinese 3-some!! Sonny


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lololol!!! Don't make me slap ya with my SOLOFRESH Nate!! You might like it Chinese 3-some!! Sonny


ROFL

Sent from here


----------



## Raykovitz

Well....shatz !!! The Hawks all most pulled it off. The D gave Ryan way to much room their last possesion. We where sure missing Clemmons. Not one sack all day. RW is still ROY IMO.

Would have loved to see that rematch with the Niners too... Oh well. NFC West all the way. Go 9'ers.. take it to the HOUSE.


----------



## eddychecker

I'm gone for a week and had lots to catch up on. The games this weekend were fantastic! I spent my time at the local pub and watched all day. Took a cab home though, I was plowed.







Now it's back to the grind and I hope my head will stop hurting sometime today. Next time there will be no shots per touchdown quota.

PS: My Nexus4 came a week ago and I must say that it is smooth. It's not yet rooted, but that's coming. There aren't a lot of dev's for it like the S3, but it's a solid phone. I'm liking it and I think I'll like it even better with CM10.1 on it. My son just loves the Vibe. He's flashed a bunch of roms, but likes PA360 best.


----------



## Woody

Nate, here is an SF 49er's Apex theme you might like for a week or so. There is also an ATL one too but I really can't think that any of us are too into ATL, now that I think of it. My Eagles FTW....Wait? What?


----------



## manus ferrera

So what you guys think of the epic shit storm the Broncos had :-[ I'm still depressed. Not a good time to be a broncos fan in Colorado.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

manus ferrera said:


> So what you guys think of the epic shit storm the Broncos had :-[ I'm still depressed. Not a good time to be a broncos fan in Colorado.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I lost $$$$ because of that







 Not a Broncos fan, but I thought that game was a lock. Sorry for your loss , but as we say In Chicago ( all the time 







 ) wait til next year.

Segue:...Where in God's Name is Jaliscojorge?????????????Br!ck'd?????????? sugarT????? mini rant I feel better


----------



## jaliscojorge

Here lappy, I've been peeking in any chance I get. Been following the football talk but after the bears were officially out I don't really care for what follows. Although my boss is a diehard bronco's fan and a proclaimed bears hater but he never misses any of the bears' games so I call him an in the closet bears fan especially because they wear similar colors . Man does he hate that! I'm the observant type that speaks when necessary but not the uptight kind either. Just if there is nothing good for me to say I'll just listen. I never left my zen clan.

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ manus - I feel for you dude, but from a non Bronco fan in CO, its a breath of fresh air. That was a great game though man, something to build on.

@ lappy - I'm constantly lurking broski. Work has hit the fan again lately, I'm barely able to look up and take a breath and the next task or client issue is grabbing my attention. As hard as I try to leave work at the office, it tries harder every day to follow me home. :'(

Had an issue with my Nexus 7 last week too, flashed a pre-release aokp 4.2.1 build from roman at the end of december, and discovered I couldn't flash a thing after that via and recovery, only fastboot. Recovery, both flavors, gave constant status 7 errors. I went back to stock 4.1.2 and relocked the bl, then opened it back up again, and same issue. Tried many kernels and different twrp and cwm versions. I could still restore my nandroid backup to Blackbean 4.1.2, so that was never an issue, but couldn't flash a thing in recovery even after going back. I finally resolved to sideload AOKP M1 4.2.1 via adb, and it worked. Still don't know if I can flash via recovery, haven't had the time to care, lol.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Raykovitz

better give me a whole lotta!! Lumps!


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> Well....shatz !!! The Hawks all most pulled it off. The D gave Ryan way to much room their last possesion. We where sure missing Clemmons. Not one sack all day. RW is still ROY IMO.
> 
> Would have loved to see that rematch with the Niners too... Oh well. NFC West all the way. Go 9'ers.. take it to the HOUSE.


Dude, Ray.... Sorry brotha!

Any DIE HARD 49ers fan would have wanted another rematch with Coach Carroll. That's Coach Harbaugh's white horse. Look at both records. Pete got more KILLs on Harbaugh.

I personally would WANT to beat the Seahawks.. Err SeaChickens at our home turf. In my opinion, NFC West BEST TEAMS are 49ers and the SeaHawks, period. Like the best EVEN match up.

But, if Pete left Bryant to ice himself, they would've won that.

Now I'm worried to know that ATL on turf, with their big wide receiver core, would pose a big threat to the backside of the D. I think ATL might have been an easier kill on grass at the Stick, than turf. Matt Ryan is a weaker link on grass than turf. But with that said, it evens out when he has Turner, Jones, and that Future HOF TE, who's hungry for a SB, after his career drought of 16yrs. So, it still would be a tough match up.






































Sent from my OG Zenned Vibrator!


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks for lettin us know you Zen Brothas are all good.

@jaliscojorge..I kinda figured you were lurking.. Is the S3 runnin smoothly? What Rom etc.

@Br1cK'd. I have been in that balls out work mode..I can empathize. Just picked up a NEX 7 for myself. Gota do some reading before i flash.


----------



## Raykovitz

If the 9'ers can put pressure on Ryan then the Falcons will lose. He had way to much time to throw the ball on Sunday.


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Segue:...Where in God's Name is Jaliscojorge?????????????Br!ck'd?????????? sugarT????? mini rant I feel better


Man, 2 out of 3 aint bad. You call and they appear. For you next trick, you should pick someone out of the audience (Oh!! Oh!! Me Me Me) and say they'll win the lottery or have some sort of windfall.

Haven't seen Sugar on the Brown side either.


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> @Br1cK'd. I have been in that balls out work mode..I can empathize. Just picked up a NEX 7 for myself. Gota do some reading before i flash.


We mall good in da hood! I have time to breathe at work today, first time in the last three weeks I have a little idle time! YAY

The N7 is real easy man, to unlock and root, here is an very easy guide. Keep in mind that unlocking the bootloader will wipe your internal memory, so backup as always.

http://exzacklyright...ooting.html?m=1

I prefer TWRP recovery, but try to find the 2.2.2 version, the *EDIT* 2.3.2 *END EDIT* has known issues. Either that, or go with CWM, non-touch is best, CWM touch can be a little buggy.

After that, its flash city. If you're coming from a 4.1.2 rom to a 4.2.1, your internal will be wiped again, for some reason all 4.2.1 resets the internal when flashing from 4.1.2. And yeah, the AOKP JB-MR1 is running strong like tiger! I also have a nice set of 4.2.1 flavor inverted GApps for the tablet, if you want em, I'll upload to dropbox and share them with you.


----------



## Woody

Tapatalk hd is on sale today only for 99¢. It is for 10" tablets but I would bet works fine on 7" too. I've been using the beta for a few weeks and for a buck, it isn't bad. Tomorrow the price goes to $1.99 I think.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Tapatalk hd is on sale today only for 99¢. It is for 10" tablets but I would bet works fine on 7" too. I've been using the beta for a few weeks and for a buck, it isn't bad. Tomorrow the price goes to $1.99 I think.


Hmmmm, when I pull it up in the Market from my N7, its showing 2.99.


----------



## Woody

Hmm, Maybe you need the beta first. I'll upload the free beta tonight, install it and then maybe go into the market and you get the deal that way. I just checked again and it was 99¢ for me. Wierd.


----------



## ndwgs

Yep, same here. $2.99

Anyway, how come everybody is picking up the Nex7? What's the diferrence if you pick up Nex10?

I'm actually interested on Nex10...

Is it because of devs? Or software? Easy to root than 10 or vice versa? Or hardware?

Preference is a bit out of the issue, because the majority of the Zen brothers consensus prefer almost the same preference, but I could be wrong, or its just me agreeing with all y'alls preferences, lol...

Steer me right guys. I'm open for a very opinioned debate.

Nexus 7 or the Nexus 10?

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## ndwgs

Awesome Woody, do so. Because its showing $2.99 on the Nook HD for me.

Sent from MY BIG Thang


----------



## Br1cK'd

ndwgs - N7 was purchased for me by work, before the N10 was released. I actually like it compared to the 10inchers, easy to hold in one hand and navigate with the other when I'm out in the field on a customer site. Also, its proven to be very very portable, tucks away into my laptop bag when I think there is no more room for anything else to fit. I'm more than pleased with it. For me, the 10 would have been a little too much to handle with one hand while on the move.


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> Preference is a bit out of the issue, because the majority of the Zen brothers consensus prefer almost the same preference, but I could be wrong, or its just me agreeing with all y'alls preferences, lol...


Man, that was a mouthful, I can only imagine how it was to type that circular sentence.

I hold my boys Nook Color (7") up to my ear and pretend it is a phone. Note III is something like 6.3" (speculation on the interwebz). That is beyond the realm of phone and rediculousness. I agree with B though that the N7 is very portable as compared to the 10-inchers out there. But I mainly use my tablet for surfing, games and Netflix/movies, so it really never leaves the house.

Nice to see some life in the thread. Been real quiet lately. Don't forget N00B's birthday is at the end of the month. So stay off the roads if you are anywhere in or near Florida. He turns 16!!!


----------



## manus ferrera

I personally liked the nexus 7 over my previous tablet eepad transformer. (10 inch tablet). For the specs and price the nexus 7 is a great device.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

Is NOOB really turning 16? dang I thought I was one of the young ones (21)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

OK peeps try this. Sideload this free beta version and then go into the market and it should be 99¢ for the full version. 
http://db.tt/1ySF1DNe


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ lappy, I'm still on darthstalker V7. Has it's spontaneous hiccups but nothing serious. Was going to update to V8 but saw he's already working on V9 so I'll hold off until then. What rom are you on right now lappy?

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> OK peeps try this. Sideload this free beta version and then go into the market and it should be 99¢ for the full version.
> http://db.tt/1ySF1DNe


No need to sideload, it outright installed for me. Didn't change the HD version price on my end though. I went as far as clearing the play store data, rebooting, and its still 2.99. Oddness abounds. I am a purchased owner of the regular tapatalk app, guess I'll belly up the few bucks for the tablet version, I do like the way this beta looks and feels at first glance.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Yep, same here. $2.99
> 
> Anyway, how come everybody is picking up the Nex7? What's the diferrence if you pick up Nex10?
> 
> I'm actually interested on Nex10...
> 
> Is it because of devs? Or software? Easy to root than 10 or vice versa? Or hardware?
> 
> Preference is a bit out of the issue, because the majority of the Zen brothers consensus prefer almost the same preference, but I could be wrong, or its just me agreeing with all y'alls preferences, lol...
> 
> Steer me right guys. I'm open for a very opinioned debate.
> 
> Nexus 7 or the Nexus 10?
> 
> Sent from MY BIG Thang


Dawg.. my love of the N7 is only because of portability. I like to take toys with me on the road. The 10 was JUUUUUUSSSST a bit much

@jaliscojorge....I use D stalker V8 as my go to. I have flashed pretty much everything but it has reliability and wifi calling which I need on the road sometimes. V9 should be nice.

N00b turns 16??? my youngest is 17. Maybe dougiefresh will hook him up with a skankalicious hoebag...err i mean I nice young lady to help him celebrate.. you know fresh has the hoooookup


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> Thanks for the links Mr. B...and YES i would like those inv. gapps pleeeeeez


Absolutely will get those posted. Just realized though, I dumped all my internal on my work pc today, formatted the sd, and negelected to put anything back on 'er. I have a day off tomorrow (some dental work, not a fun day, but at least I'll be out of the office....). I can definitely get those posted on Thursday for ya', if I forget, give me a little kick to remind me.

I got my inverted apps from HERE, if you're comfortable doing it, grab their inverted GApps package, take the contacts, calendar, and email (and one or two more I can't remember) apps from their base build, and drop them in the GApps package. Happy Flashing Time! That'll give you that inverted look on just about any 4.2.1 grouper rom. *EDIT* - You could always just run Eclipse, its a very nice rom. I prefer the features of AOKP myself, but gotta have that inverted goodness! When I don't have time to do it myself, I find the best alternatives. - *END EDIT*

Do you have the grouper or talapia N7? (wifi only or 3G) I have the grouper, so everything I have is grouper based. Keep that in mind when looking at builds and such.

If you are on the grouper, HERE are the files I use to unlock and root. I have TWRP 2.2.2 in there, as well as the non-touch version of the latest cwm. I am using the TWRP 2.2.2 now with no problems so far.


----------



## lapdog01

Also rockin the grouper B. thanks i will get those gapps. Doin some flashing tommorrow am

Sent from here


----------



## sugartibbs

Time for an Avatar shuffle, I'm feelin a little stale. Ive been playin catch up on the 4.2.1 AOSP, looks like im SGS3 from here foreward, though Ive been back to the old Vib farmstead, just to look, Gunny is to fast for me to try to answer anything notable. Ive been using Justins 6.1.3 for 4.2.1, however, Brick'd why does Gmail revert to stock after clear Davlich, it clears the update too. Ive got some sweet twitter grn/blk..prpl/blk,orng/blk mods or inverted if anyones interested. Whew typin is thirsty work, time out.

Tapatalk for a buck? Ive never typatalked anything worth a buck.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy, did you use the same process for wallet as in V7?

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> @lappy, did you use the same process for wallet as in V7?
> 
> Sent from the real next big thing


Yessir. Wallet works great
Sent from here


----------



## ndwgs

Thanks for the input guys! The main reason why I asked for the suggests is due to the fact I have hungry eyes for technology and I know for sure bigger or smaller isn't always the best. The key word on all y'all suggestions was, "portability".

Thanks, I appreciate the time for the "steering of the hound dawg". K. I'm sold. That's my next "hobby" kit to root in' a' flashin toy.

@Woody, lol it was a type-full. But I did make all the thoughts I wanted to put out in one gigantoric sentence
















Sent from my OG Zenned Vibrator!


----------



## ndwgs

@lappy &Jalisco

Brohime, how da heck u gots that Wallet to work on DStalk?

And BTW, I flashed Galaxy Mod RC14.1, just to try it out. I have to say that the multi window is a beast!!! But I quickly ran out of multi tasks that I needed to do on my phone. It did however cut the time for me when setting up my phone after flashing. But... Lo and behold, I somehow got bored of it just now. So I think I'm going back to DStalk or maybe try DJintruige's latest Frosty 

BTW, I need to attend my weekly flash unanimous







:blink:
















Sent from my OG Zenned Vibrator!


----------



## ndwgs

@Tibsmiestah (sugatibbs)

That AOKP u running on the SGS3, is the one made by Kasper? The thread, Aokp 4.2.1 Almost Nightly?

How is it? And yeah, been using my Vibes as my tapa-rootzki-xda mediator interaction lately. So I still have some use of it. Its handy. That Bessy gave me the chance to learn Android, so I owe it to my Vibrations to revive and use it as my day to day driver. S3 as my hobby toy. Lol









Sent from my OG Zenned Vibrator!


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> @lappy &Jalisco
> 
> Brohime, how da heck u gots that Wallet to work on DStalk?
> 
> And BTW, I flashed Galaxy Mod RC14.1, just to try it out. I have to say that the multi window is a beast!!! But I quickly ran out of multi tasks that I needed to do on my phone. It did however cut the time for me when setting up my phone after flashing. But... Lo and behold, I somehow got bored of it just now. So I think I'm going back to DStalk or maybe try DJintruige's latest Frosty
> 
> BTW, I need to attend my weekly flash unanimous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my OG Zenned Vibrator!


To get the wallet working I flash the TW jb fix BEFORE changing the build prop, then reboot change to the GNEX build prop., flash the Modaco wallet zip, reboot, setup, change back to SG3 and VOILA.. you are all good.

I ran that Galaxy Mod also, and my S3 went into convulsions. I full wiped a second time and GS3 Susie was laggy, full o force closes,,,,,NANDROID. Gonna focus on the Nex 7 until Stalker9 (maybe wit multiwindow??)

@Br1cK'd

Thanks for the files and guides. Just flashed to eclipse. Kinda pushin for time, but later I will check out AOKP. I also NEEEEDs thos INV. Gapps, so I'm settin them up now for use later .

Leavin for a meeting with two phones and a tablet...guess how much work lappy is planning on doin today?lol


----------



## sugartibbs

@nwdgs, yeah but their still a little early on in the process, this jump to 4.2.1 has slowed flashes down while the devs upgrade and has given me a chance to catch up, I got started a little late in the game. I've gone back to Infamous..Jamison. I used to hate TW, but it works on a bigger screen.


----------



## Woody

FWIW Kasper puts out some nice nightlies. He seems to be always around helping and doing little things here and there. I've dealt with him a few times and he has been nothing but knowledgable and friendly. That goes a long way in my book. I even convinced him to keep his 4.1.2 thread in Development and the 4.2.1 thread in Original, so the idiots will have to make a conscious effort to decide which one to post there nonsensical questions in. Keep them a sub-forum away from each other as a understood/invisible barrier. He dug that idea a whole lot. Has nothing to do with his ROMs, but shows that he is open to possiblities.

Personally for 4.2.2, I wish Google would implement an option to turn multi-user off on phones at least. I can see it being a very much appreciated commodity on tablets, but not so much on phones. I know that you can take things from /mnt/sdcard/0 and move them back to /mnt/sdcard and flash around, but it is a PITA. It just seems like there are so many applications that can't deal with the /0 set up and it causes problems across the board(s). I know they will catch up to Android OSs but only time will tell.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Notre Dame.. Say it aint so.. Monte' Tabloid..


----------



## dougfresh

Heads up brothers, Mediafire is giving 50 GBs of free storage. Hit the Android link at the bottom for GPlay store http://m.gizmodo.com/5976498/mediafire-for-android-store-50gb-of-your-stuff-for-free


----------



## Mostdef69

Will Samsung S4 release this year with Key lime pie? Just want to make sure if I should wait before I upgrade new phone this month. I will be selling my vibrant for $50 buck. Pm me if your interest.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Doudie fresh, tried that late last night.. no love on the 50gb, no love..Whisky tango foxtrot, redleggs check you r fire...been seein inverted escalades outside my house every since.. Most def Key lime is like....A young women on drugs.. or your vib 50.00, the going rate.. lord a mercy...lord a mercy...

There was a time when i could not stand to speak to my Father when I was 14, he was too ignorant..but when I turned 21 I found his wisdom inspiring, who knew he could learn so much in 7 years...Mark Twain...

oh shit, I said doodie..ha. ha. ha.


----------



## ndwgs

Hahaha, Tibbs is at it again...

Well, maybe I could wait a little on the Tab 7's out there.

@Woody
Mistah, got some Vibe files on my comp and laptop that I need to send your way to be uploaded to your devhost in the Brown side thread you got going for the ageless Vibes. They started to pop left and right when I started to scour my HDD for clean up purposes. When I find time in a couple of weeks, I'll compile them and send them. Or when I get back from nights to morning shift and myself back in the groove, when I transition and be awake to get my body to sleep nights again, then I'll do'er.

@Mos, not sure when the S4 is coming out, it wasn't announced on this month's CES event. Maybe in Europe Mobile Summit?

And yes, AOKP 4.2 is niicceee. Kasp is definitely helpful. I'm thinking once everything settles for me here in MD then I can be back testing and donating & my time to the community again. I was told that I won't travel as much this year, due to "new training requirements" set for Federal employees. Oy vey, Government and their regulations.

Oh and @Tibbs, yes I agree with you also, TW is better on bigger screens than it was on the Vibes. And I recently went back to Darkstalkers and digging this font called Pencil Sketch.

Screenies:









Sent from my Schlongaton Da 3rd!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lappy - you still needing those GApps, or did you get it handled?


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Lappy - you still needing those GApps, or did you get it handled?


Thanks B i somehow managed per your instructions. I am really enjoying this N7

Sent from here


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> @Woody
> Mistah, got some Vibe files on my comp and laptop that I need to send your way to be uploaded to your devhost in the Brown side thread you got going for the ageless Vibes. They started to pop left and right when I started to scour my HDD for clean up purposes. When I find time in a couple of weeks, I'll compile them and send them. Or when I get back from nights to morning shift and myself back in the groove, when I transition and be awake to get my body to sleep nights again, then I'll do'er.


Nate, I'll take whatever you have or can find. Just take you time and let me know to be on the lookout for a humungous zip file. You can send it on here or the brown side or you also have my email (Gtalk) if you want that way. Occasionally I'll go into the download links and check the numbers. The Toolbox has been downloaded something like 1600 times. Funny, but yet still people ask for mirrors.

Also anyone using the DarthStalker ROM, I had to get my flex on in there this afternoon about a certain kernel. I know that Imilleson posted about it because he didn't know, but there are a few others that posted after him who clearly did. There is little to Zero tolerance for that kernel and developer. Just be careful fellas.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey guys, a work buddy has a sgs3 and wants to root from stock to remove bloat and transfer apks to his emmc, etc. What's the easiest way of doing it? Linkies would be great thanks my peeps


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ lappy - I never doubted ya! Just double checkin.

I spent some time trying other roms on the N7 yesterday, I am currently running BlackDub_v2 with that same GApps package from the Eclipse guys, and its freakin awesome! Can actually get a true Tab UI via the Rom Control General UI menu. I dig the Tab UI, with the notifications in the lower right hand corner of the screen, instead of popping up on top. I also set my DPI down to 190 on the tab, and font sizes to large, and thats about my sweet spot.

As Romann himself put it to me a couple months ago, this N7 is the world's best poopin' tool!


----------



## Woody

@Doug

Many of us use mrRobinson's Root66_TMO_T999UVDLJA.7z method. It is straight stock with Root injected and Odin flashable. There is one catch though. It WILL bootloop upon first boot up usually. He will have to go in and do a Factory Reset to get out of it. What I usually did was flash Root66, then let it bootloop. Pull battery and then boot back into download mode and flash the TWRP Odin package from here. Once that Passes, I boot into recovery (Pwr+Home+Volup - see blue flicker at top right and let go of everything). From there it should boot into TWRP and he can do a Factory Reset then and there.

Things to know. If he Factory Resets with Stock Recovery, it will erase his entire internal SD (/data/media). If he does it with TWPR (or CWR) then that is left untouched.

Now I say that is what I used to use, but you know that Wood don't roll like that. I have made my own modified version of it with where I swapped out the recovery.img with the TWRP recovery.img, re-tarred it and made an all-in-one Odin package. I can upload it tonight if you want, but it might be faster to just follow the above. Let me know. I'm flashing my tablet tonight so, I should be on later after kiddies go to bed.


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> @Doug
> 
> Many of us use mrRobinson's Root66_TMO_T999UVDLJA.7z method. It is straight stock with Root injected and Odin flashable. There is one catch though. It WILL bootloop upon first boot up usually. He will have to go in and do a Factory Reset to get out of it. What I usually did was flash Root66, then let it bootloop. Pull battery and then boot back into download mode and flash the TWRP Odin package from here. Once that Passes, I boot into recovery (Pwr+Home+Volup - see blue flicker at top right and let go of everything). From there it should boot into TWRP and he can do a Factory Reset then and there.
> 
> Things to know. If he Factory Resets with Stock Recovery, it will erase his entire internal SD (/data/media). If he does it with TWPR (or CWR) then that is left untouched.
> 
> Now I say that is what I used to use, but you know that Wood don't roll like that. I have made my own modified version of it with where I swapped out the recovery.img with the TWRP recovery.img, re-tarred it and made an all-in-one Odin package. I can upload it tonight if you want, but it might be faster to just follow the above. Let me know. I'm flashing my tablet tonight so, I should be on later after kiddies go to bed.


 Thanks Woody, but is there a super one click or apk that does it without touching the stock ROM or Odin like the Vibrator? I don't think this dude wants to mess around like us folk


----------



## Woody

Not sure about that. Maybe CF-Auto-Root by Chainfire. I've never used it, so I am not sure about how it really works. I think that if you did the Odin steps, he would be fine. Since you seem to think that he isn't like us too much, it should just be a one time thing. Maybe show him how to make a nandroid but other than that, it would only need to be done once. Then if/when there is an OTA, he can use OTA Rootkeeper to keep root and take the OTA. But who knows when that will happen.

Edit: Also the Root66 method only touches the /system partition, so his data should be intact. Maybe when I said he Will bootloop, might have been overly dramatic. I do 50% of the time, so I kind of expect it. Plus I find a good wipe will do wonders (pun intended).


----------



## sugartibbs

Its alot of reading, but I think chainfire has a thread in S3, Ill start looking, there are 2 aroma debloating zips, one goes too far.. the other not far enough, that said Im using Palatool, it keeps you from debloating to the point nothing works, ie,netwoork ect. Mobile odin is gonna get a hard look soon, its intriguing. But 5.00 is boucoup money for something already on my harddrive, HMMM new workfriend...Helpfull Fresh... As The World Turns...


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrube, the boys of summer are coming to stadium near you soon, My Cardinals are keeping close to the vest in the silly trading season... hope the AA & AAA farm boys are all they think. Cause If we let Lohse walk, thats alot of innings pitched you're letting slip away, and he's pretty cheap. LaRussa and Staff were love/hate but they got it done.


----------



## dougfresh

Cool Tibby Fresh and Woody Fresh!!! I kinda know he's skeerrd, especially when I DB'ed him Root EX apk and almost freaked out trying to stop the DL Lol! Maybe CF-Root will be up his alley. One cool app that he showed me was FX Guru in the market, it edits your vids like a sci-fi movie. He did one in the restaurant, and blew up the front desk and I was amazed, scope it out... It's 50 MB though, but awesome!!! You get 3 free, then .99¢ thereafter... Maybe if we clear data it'll reset









Cool Tibby Fresh and Woody Fresh!!! I kinda know he's skeerrd, especially when I DB'ed him Root EX apk and almost freaked out trying to stop the DL Lol! Maybe CF-Root will be up his alley. One cool app that he showed me was FX Guru in the market, it edits your vids like a sci-fi movie. He did one in the restaurant, and blew up the front desk and I was amazed, scope it out... It's 50 MB though, but awesome!!! You get 3 free, then .99¢ thereafter... Maybe if we clear data it'll reset


----------



## dougfresh

Oops, triple post


----------



## sugartibbs

You know how it is Dougie, once he gets started flashing, Its gonna be 1) battery life 2)oh is that 10 posts 3) Why do you call him Brick'd, and whats a Woodroob..and you started it all.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> @ lappy - I never doubted ya! Just double checkin.
> 
> I spent some time trying other roms on the N7 yesterday, I am currently running BlackDub_v2 with that same GApps package from the Eclipse guys, and its freakin awesome! Can actually get a true Tab UI via the Rom Control General UI menu. I dig the Tab UI, with the notifications in the lower right hand corner of the screen, instead of popping up on top. I also set my DPI down to 190 on the tab, and font sizes to large, and thats about my sweet spot.
> 
> As Romann himself put it to me a couple months ago, this N7 is the world's best poopin' tool!


Flashin this right Now Mr. B If you are ridin this then lappy is gettin in withya









@woody

I saw your post In the Darthstalker thread. That was the most respect filled muscle flex ever. Brando-like posting, with AUTHORITY comin through the keyboard. I got chills.....


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Oh Doudie fresh, tried that late last night.. no love on the 50gb, no love..Whisky tango foxtrot, redleggs check you r fire...been seein inverted escalades outside my house every since..


This Is CLASSIC sugartibbs ,,,inverted escalades..lol That line won't leave my brain

Sent from my S3 sittin in my inverted Audi


----------



## sugartibbs

Woody, it is the Deathstalker thread, that said I never flashed it, but after readind your respone... my bottom hurts and i didnt do anything.
I will never tell you that Lappy linked me to this... oh shit Im not very good at this...

Roberts Rules:I was an R.A in college, Even in the open source Linux shareware there must be rules... Point of Clarification.. I trust woodys judgement and have no need to Google the offending link. (partial butt sniff) The Brown side at its worst is the Wild West, At its best its a huge repository of "search knowledge" Be a good citizen, play by the few rules, ignorance is not an excuse, if you have done your homework its a gold mine... would the timekeeper start the clock a t8:51:12 Play on.

Lappy, I put a duct tape x on my window, Scully didnt tell me everything I fear...


----------



## dougfresh

Freak, that boy!"" Thanks Tibby and Lappy, and Woody.....If you got ballz, handle Odin like a gentleman. I'm thinking on not handling the NOOBS


----------



## sugartibbs

No pressure... but NoobinNeed is in your zipcode, at 16 im expecting him to claim a wet stinger.,.,He's always been so proper, Its your mission Fresh. Its probly pretty easy at 16 he'll probly do a cut rate heifer.just to say he did..i did..


----------



## Raykovitz

Dougie Mr. Robinsons root66 never failed me.. He can get all the files he needs. I believe there's also a link to the most current odin. This method will give him root only with stock recovery. If he wants a custom recovery the easiest way is through the goo mgr. app.


----------



## samsgun357

Hey ndwgs, 
a couple of tidbits on the tab front. I too wanted a 7"(still do) but the larger 10" screen is great for browsing and movies etc. Don't get me wrong, I love my gtab 2 10.1", I just also want an n7 as well. The nexus 10 has ext SD unlike the n7 and an amazing picture, like 300ppi! The big thing though, that separates the two is the price. You will pay about $500 for the n10. You can get the n7 for $250 or for $300 you can get it with hspa+ and 32gb internal storage from the playstore.

Eat Play Google


----------



## sugartibbs

Rule #1 for something you will use alot..Don't price shop, Its more expensive for a reason. Theres nothing worse than thinking "If I just would had ponied up a c-note or two,I'd have been better off."


----------



## Br1cK'd

Not a very Zen day for old B today.

Started out with my GF getting really really pissed at 7am off about something she agreed to last night, which is so trivial in my eyes, and she can't understand why I can't understand how she is flying off the handle and won't hear my side of it at all, and has been a fast ride straight downhill from there. Its all I have in me to not to just call it all quits and find a nice rock to hide under.


----------



## sugartibbs

Go easy man its all relative..A Sugar moment, checked on my ex that I had a good relationship with on the breakup, just to see how she was doing, the internet is good for that.We had an age difference and I thought that was the big deal, now... not so much..I didn't know she had breast cancer till after we split, but I had great insurance with Marriot and carried her 2 years. She died in 1999, I never knew till 2 days ago.. Always thought she would call if she needed help, but she was tough, thought about going further, newspaper obits, but I see her very well she probably took care of it herself. It was a tough time I was full time school, full time sautee cook, Before you make a rash decision, remember the good times, I have....


----------



## Woody

There is always....


----------



## ddanc1984

I'll have to read through and catch up later. Haven't been around much. Right as we came back from Christmas break (first week of Jan) we were informed that we were either getting let go or salary reduction. Luckily I guess I only got the 20% cut which is the second in 12 months. I'm just tired of taking it in the shorts for management's stupid decisions. Unfortunately the reduction puts me in a bad way financially (I was already there before but this is the back breaker) so now I'm spending time looking for another job. Wish me luck because I've stuck with this place way too long and finding something may be tough for an old dog.

B, Sorry to hear the relationship is an issue. Hopefully it will work out for you for the best whatever that may be brother. Me and momma went through a very rough patch about 11 years ago but we decided to work it out and stay together and it will be 31 years in June.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ddanc - Man thats tough, at least your not completely out, but I feel ya on having a demanding job that barely pays the bills, when it does. Good vibes coming your way brother.

Thanks for the encouragement guys. This is the same woman that wrecked my world last fall, then we got back together. Now I just don't know if I have any more strength in me to go through this again with her. I've compromised too much of myself for this (fake) thing we call love already, I got no more to give, and it seems all I have is not enough for her. I'll be seeing her in a couple of hours or so.

God grant me the strength.......

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

ddanc1984 said:


> @ddanc - Man thats tough, at least your not completely out, but I feel ya on having a demanding job that barely pays the bills, when it does. Good vibes coming your way brother.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement guys. This is the same woman that wrecked my world last fall, then we got back together. Now I just don't know if I have any more strength in me to go through this again with her. I've compromised too much of myself for this (fake) thing we call love already, I got no more to give, and it seems all I have is not enough for her. I'll be seeing her in a couple of hours or so.
> 
> God grant me the strength.......
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


In your heart you and only you know what has to be done. Zen vibes coming your way. An excellent Man DESERVES excellence in every area of his life...settle for nothing less.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lappy my man, those few words gave me the first positive thoughts I've had since 7am, and feeling confident on the decision I've made about it. I've been searching for that mental foothold all day, think I found it.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

on this Im a noob, cause i never posted, I have a file I want to link to xda, its uploaded, but lets be straight, Im a read and answer dude, never posted a problem, just was helpful... Dont want to be emberrased cause you dont see f ups often. Itwould hurt what little cred i have...how dropbx to link...


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> on this Im a noob, cause i never posted, I have a file I want to link to xda, its uploaded, but lets be straight, Im a read and answer dude, never posted a problem, just was helpful... Dont want to be emberrased cause you dont see f ups often. Itwould hurt what little cred i have...how dropbx to link...


open dbox ( on computer) right click on the file to share, if you see a dropbox icon in the list click...should say " Share link" It will create the link..copy and paste Sugar T

On the device its press and create..same result


----------



## sugartibbs

ok, if i blow up woodrube will be,,, Breaker breaker we gotta brownside wanna be that needs his momma ...over


----------



## Woody

Tibbs, I just got home from dinner but if you need me to clean up, just let me know.

Lappy comes through again. Wise man with wise words. I have always felt this thread has created something special between us. Many don't understand and that is why they are not here. Even though we've never met face to face, I still feel a kinship with you all.

B good luck tonight but more so tomorrow (if you are making the decision I think you will and should in my opinion). Got to take care of #1 while there is still no obligations like kids/house/assets.


----------



## dougfresh

Amen, Woody. I really enjoy all you kind guys for almost a year now (wow! ZFFZ). Thanks guys for being some cool brothers


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> Lappy comes through again. Wise man with wise words. I have always felt this thread has created something special between us. Many don't understand and that is why they are not here. Even though we've never met face to face, I still feel a kinship with you all.


Aye Woody. I agree with you totally. The kinship, the bonds, the ups and downs, and our friendships has had a deeper meaning that only us brothers know about.

I'm not so good in these department called relationship, because I for one is going thru tough times. Not just once. Plenty.

Some you guys might know this, but I was once a military man. 14 yrs of service, that took toll of me. Long story short, I never saw the last six months of my first born while she was in her mothers womb, up to her first 6 mos after her birth... What's worse, PTSD took over my life. Its a daily struggle.

That's why I travel much, it clears the mind. Well, my mind at least. But it doesn't help much with a growing family.

But that's for another time brochachos...

@B, keep your head up. #1 comes first. Unless you have a family. Kids become your #1.

Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


----------



## ndwgs

Edit to previous post...

Traveling as a GS-KissMyA$$ in the Federal Government and Android (Since picking up my G1 days) clears my damn mind from wandering in the battlefields.

If non of you guys know, A GS-1 is a wage scale in the Civil Service. From 1 up to 5, you're like a worker, 6 to 7, you're like a Supervisor, 8 - 9, a Superintendent, and 10 and above (That's like Deputy Commissioner/Commander, blah blah blah) is a GS-KMA. But unlike other KMA's, I don't sit on a chair and lounge like it's nothing. I have a belief that you, as a Government Worker, whether a contractor, a General Schedule, a Wage Grade, or Military... You serve your country. The people, who pay tax, basically in a sense, are my Employers. So, I travel, train, and assist. Not some lazy @ss that's sucking everyone's tax money.

And knowing that I do contribute to the Greatest Nation, is uplifting and worthy. It clears my head from the torments and struggles when I was in the Military. Plus, somehow, breaking down the codes of a smali codes and trying to be a tester for ROMs, makes mind "busy" while stagnant to my office, and not think about the aches and pains of PTSD.

I would give advice to my brethren B and all of you, but I myself need advice  But, you see, describing how I cope with my struggles gives you all a sense, "Heck, Nathan is contributing his time and effort to out Great full Nation, and it clears the cobwebs and carp", somewhat makes me and you all a relief of sorts.

Anywho, B, like our Zen Bro said, I hope you thought of what your harsh decision is, because life is too damn short. (Cue in Mr. Jimmy McMillan)


----------



## sugartibbs

what a slacker mon. i got 7 jobs, and the rent is still toodamn ..high... truth to facts sideburns=whatever... could never grow a crop like that... huge props...


----------



## Raykovitz

I feel ya Nate.. right there with ya. But I play both sides. I'm Gs and an Army Reservist. But this GS- 9 needs to find a 11 slot so this 1SG can RETIRE !!!


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> I feel ya Nate.. right there with ya. But I play both sides. I'm Gs and an Army Reservist. But this GS- 9 needs to find a 11 slot so this 1SG can RETIRE !!!


Haha, 1SG, niceee Ray. MSG, for like the last 1+ yr till they hit me with "Undeployable". Welp, the upside is I got a GS 11 slot before they Med Discharge from Active. Honestly Ray, if I did at least 20, then I'm ok, I wouldn't feel that I wasted 15yrs of my life and I could go Guard/Reserve and continue on like others before me. But Uncle Sam said No No. So I was on Forced retirement (I called it Thanks, You're Fired MSG







).

Now I'm a KSM, lol. I'm sure you'd know what a Deputy Comdr is. GS15  not rubbing it, promise. Perks doesn't amount to what I do everyday. That's why I get out and train, help, and nurture the "********". Hooah!

I salute you Ray. Keep what you do. 

Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Well Nation, I did the dirty tonight. We knew it was coming, I just didn't think it would be in such a grand fashion. I could have been more low key about it, but I wasn't. We went to dinner, Outback Steakhouse, and were having a nice time, even talked about catching a movie next door afterwards. Right about the time we finish our entree's, I dunno, but a switch flipped on the other side of the table, and out of nowhere I was getting a serious attitude and a complete change of character, lots of aggression and it was like a completely different person was across the table from me.

I hit my limit, mentally, I was having a "I am Jack's complete lack or surprise" moment. I looked her dead in the eye, moved my hand in front of me in a "these are not the droids you are looking for" motion which stopped her mid sentence, and proceeded to tell her and the entire side of the restaurant we were on, exactly how tired i am of dealing with her shit, her attitude, and just her in general. I announced we were done, to please lose my number, and let me go on about my business. With her jaw hanging to her chest.,I then stood up, put on my coat, walked out to the car, and drove myself home.

Its a good feeling gents, a weight has been lifted from me, and I feel free. Thanks for the support my peeps!


----------



## ndwgs

Good on you B. You deserve better. In your case at least.

"Off with her head!" - Alice In Wonderland

Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Amen, Woody. I really enjoy all you kind guys for almost a year now (wow! ZFFZ). Thanks guys for being some cool brothers


DF I noticed today, I wanted to use my Vibrator (pulled a SoloFresh there, nyahaha) and saw I don't have capabilities of having a sim card. I must have lost my IMEI I thought, but nope. What I do now? Efff

Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> DF I noticed today, I wanted to use my Vibrator (pulled a SoloFresh there, nyahaha) and saw I don't have capabilities of having a sim card. I must have lost my IMEI I thought, but nope. What I do now? Efff
> 
> Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


 Nate perhaps you were charging both your SoloFreshs' and your Vibrator on the same electrical line. Blew a fuse or something!!! Lol. I don't know brother, reboot a couple times and wait or flash again. You know how to reach me bruh, GTalking 24/7


----------



## lapdog01

@Br1cK"d
I call those times "moments of clarity". No doubt about the task at hand. I had one of those MANY years ago and it kept me from a life of misery. Now you are free to find an excellent woman. Carry on maZen brotha

Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Buh... Buh.. Buh... Buh... Buh... B-Unit!!! Good job Brian! You finally let your inter, true feelings out because your heart said so. Us men take lots of emotions and always forgive at times because we believe we're trying to do what's right in life, until we get shot down and hurt numerous times till finally your feed up and see the rainbow on the other side like Ray or J showed us. In a bit of time, you will definitely be "better off" . Good Luck Bricks







Be Happy!!!!!!! That's what life's about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Dem some heavy words d'fresh.

Sent from here


----------



## jaliscojorge

Good job B'. I deal with what you were dealing with on a constant bases. Unfortunately for me a wedding ring and most importantly my kids are what keep me from doing exactly what you just did today. You got it at the right time before it's more difficult to fix.

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

Hang in there Jorge

To my vibrator wielding bros.
Anyone ridin this slimbean Rc1? Put it on ye olde vi rator this morning and gave the S3 a day off. It runs fairly smooth..but the vibe is HOT. I had to 
Turn it off twice today. I even undervolted after reflashing. Any knowledge as I am outta the loop as far as kernels on le vibe
From da Nex7


----------



## icarianecho

Looks like I've missed some heavy stuff here of late:

B, glad you did what you felt needed to be done. You know Zen nation is behind you, even part timers like yours truly.

To several others: best of luck finding better jobs, weathering rough patches, & staying this side of sane.

Now, at the risk of sounding trivial I have a Vibe query: Anyone one holding out secret knowledge of an alternate kernel for 4.2 ?

Been keeping time with the Slimbean updates but for whatever reason my Vibrant HATES Semaphore. I mean hates with a passion. I'm talking soft & hard boot city, several times a day. Flashed RC1 yesterday (excessive cleanliness) & rebooted. Didn't touch the phone. Letting it settle, you know? Eight minutes in: boots into recovery. Did I mention my phone hates Semaphore?

Anyway, only other custom kernel I know about is Hellybean ...


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Hang in there Jorge
> 
> To my vibrator wielding bros.
> Anyone ridin this slimbean Rc1? Put it on ye olde vi rator this morning and gave the S3 a day off. It runs fairly smooth..but the vibe is HOT. I had to
> Turn it off twice today. I even undervolted after reflashing. Any knowledge as I am outta the loop as far as kernels on le vibe
> From da Nex7


 Hmmmm, weird Lappy Fresh. Been running RC1 for 4 days and at times charging and using it it goes to about 113 F, but that's tops. Norm is about > 100F no OC, during the GB days my whip would go to 120+ range @1440 GHz...Could cook a Filet Mignon Black and Blue, no doubt.

Jorge man, like I mentioned before, it's hard to wake up and be positive but I sometimes I wake up and say "today IS going to be a great day" all groggy to myself and do it up. It freaking works. Life is about your Balls and your desire, but Balls is #1 if you know what I mean. Good luck Papa!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, I've been monitoring by batt stats with Gsam battery and it's pretty comprehensive. Shows temp, app sucker,wake locks,etc

Edit, I'm around 106F but charging and mad surfing


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy, I've been monitoring by batt stats with Gsam battery and it's pretty comprehensive. Shows temp, app sucker,wake locks,etc
> 
> Edit, I'm around 114F but charging and mad surfing


 using Gsam also.
Susie is at rest no OC wifi off undervolted -50 across the board and at 119. Earlier today I coulda roazted some mallows on her back.
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

I just edited, I saw 114 but it's something else, 106f but it's feeling warm though


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I just edited, I saw 114 but it's something else, 106f but it's feeling warm though


What kernel ?
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

Stock SB Semaphore, but prb complies his own from the latest. Sometimes its missing various commits so if you're having problems it's worth flashing the official Semaphore. He's trying his very best and he's doing a fantastic job at it

I'm lazy , is the RC1 using 295 or 297?


----------



## sugartibbs

Dammit I just got setled in, love the slim bean fast and frisky, good with the Kt.tweeker.Arrg too late tonite..


----------



## Woody

Holy smokes B. That was awesome yet brutal. Stay solid and make sure you follow through and hold your ground. It will ebb and flow for the next few weeks. Ride it out my friend. Ride it out. I had a feeling it was coming and I am glad it was on your terms. Otherwise it would cycle over and over. Not conducive of Zen serenity. I'm a gtalk away if needed.

Jorge, I was thinking about you the other day and wondering how things were going. If it was a slight lull or still up and down. Keep the faith. Sounds like you have the patience of Job.



dougfresh said:


> ....Life is about your Balls and your desire, but Balls is #1 if you know what I mean. Good luck Papa!!!


Doug, you just reminded me of one of the classics brother. "All I have in this world is my Word and my Balls. And I don't break 'em for nobody."


----------



## Br1cK'd

Too much to even try to quote, it would make me cross eyed, don't know how ndwgs does it when he quotes 10 posts and replies.

Thank you all from the very bottom of my heart, which seems to have grown back three sizes this evening. The stars were lined up for me to hit the Grand Salami tonight. Here it is almost 4am and I haven't even thought about sleep yet.

After the earlier events, which I admit were a bit immature, causing a scene in public like I don't have a clue, I knew I did the right thing. I could tell by the jaw-to-the-chest look of bewilderment in her eyes, that I finally got through to her. No conventional means, talking, reasoning, trying to have open discussions, would do it, I had to blow the roof off the sucker. It felt better than good, it felt great.

@ woody - No backsliding this time my friend, I feel great, better than I have in quite a while. Good to know you are there man, you know my ears are always open as well.

But I digress... I called up my bud, and we hit the bar. Having a couple of beers, I spy this dark haired slimmy across the way. If you've ever seen the movie Swingers, I saw the bunny. Wing man in tow, we make our way over and squeeze in next to her to order a fresh drink. Chatter begins, common ground is found, we retire to a booth and start to get closer. A couple hours later, badda boom badda bing, we're in my bed smokin cigarettes! Fuhgeddaboutit!

The slate has been wiped clean my friends. Tonight was one of those rare nights where all the chips fall in one's favor. I'm on cloud 9, and gonna wait for the sun to come up before I retire. Might even go watch it at a scenic spot, smoke some legal herb, and enjoy this new outlook on life.


----------



## dougfresh

Damn!!! Way to go man! Always listen to uncle Dougie...Blue Martini son lol, awesome lol thumb up


----------



## lapdog01

Thats Some SERIOUS bounce back B. Ride 'em cowboy

SEGUE;;;;; My Daughter wanted a Life of Pi Bootanimation for her Note, so effin Super lappy (sarcasm) undertakes the task. 35 minutes later I push it to her phone, add the bootsound and voila...all good. BUT THEN I thught that I would make a flashable zip and maybe share with the nation.







 just went to NANDROID land. I think this working with 3 devices has my limited brain Jacked up. 
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## ndwgs

Lolol B, it amazes me on how I do that as well. And B, cherish while it last. Good on you buddy.

Holy smokes, I knew I wanted Sea Chicks rather than ATL. FFFFFUUUUDDD.

Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> Too much to even try to quote, it would make me cross eyed, don't know how ndwgs does it when he quotes 10 posts and replies.
> 
> Thank you all from the very bottom of my heart, which seems to have grown back three sizes this evening. The stars were lined up for me to hit the Grand Salami tonight. Here it is almost 4am and I haven't even thought about sleep yet.
> 
> After the earlier events, which I admit were a bit immature, causing a scene in public like I don't have a clue, I knew I did the right thing. I could tell by the jaw-to-the-chest look of bewilderment in her eyes, that I finally got through to her. No conventional means, talking, reasoning, trying to have open discussions, would do it, I had to blow the roof off the sucker. It felt better than good, it felt great.
> 
> @ woody - No backsliding this time my friend, I feel great, better than I have in quite a while. Good to know you are there man, you know my ears are always open as well.
> 
> But I digress... I called up my bud, and we hit the bar. Having a couple of beers, I spy this dark haired slimmy across the way. If you've ever seen the movie Swingers, I saw the bunny. Wing man in tow, we make our way over and squeeze in next to her to order a fresh drink. Chatter begins, common ground is found, we retire to a booth and start to get closer. A couple hours later, badda boom badda bing, we're in my bed smokin cigarettes! Fuhgeddaboutit!
> 
> The slate has been wiped clean my friends. Tonight was one of those rare nights where all the chips fall in one's favor. I'm on cloud 9, and gonna wait for the sun to come up before I retire. Might even go watch it at a scenic spot, smoke some legal herb, and enjoy this new outlook on life.


B, that's great news. No better way to choose a new path for sure. I'm glad you're moving on.


----------



## sugartibbs

Moving away from a comfort zone is difficult, sometimes it is easier to overlook the obvious...hindsight is 20/20 for a reason, life is diificult at the best of times...as I get older I understand that I could't make hard decisions, I thought it would work out.. letting go is tough..


----------



## manus ferrera

Damn patriots played too conservative like the broncos

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Maybe its just the Ravens time, they made the plays that win games..and match up with the 49s well, no coincedence.. the cream rises..


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks guys for your support. And it's good to know you're doing well B'. Just be careful not to slip if she tries to charm you back because I'm sure you already know the roller coaster that you would be getting on again. Because if I'm not mistaken she eventually will try to get you back. 
And I guess I do have a high tolerance or infinite patience or whatever it may be because when I tell my co workers little bits of her behavior they give me this surprised look and ask me if even after all that I still haven't begun to drink hahaha. But I can say that as much as I often wish I hadn't married her or am ready to call it quits. I'd do it all over again just for the perk of waking up, coming home, and going to sleep every day with my kids.

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## sugartibbs

Keep your head up, jorge, i was always to serious, always wanted the perfect life, your lucky to have children, I missed out ,sometimes you have to look at what you have, I was always wanting something like the Brady Bunch, when I was missing what was right in front of me...


----------



## samsgun357

What the hell is going on?? I have all of the sudden hit a rough patch with my GF. We never even fought and now in the past couple of weeks its been nearly all we do. Hopefully its just a phase.

Anyway, congrats B on steppin up and handling your biz!

Eat Play Google


----------



## Br1cK'd

Jorge and Gunny, on the heels of the my weekend, I send you guys some this left over shine that's still uh, shining.

I hope the best for both of you, and the entire Zen Nation.

Much Love #nohomo

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

I effen laughed out loud in public about this one.


----------



## manus ferrera

So with tmobile modernizing its network to allow 1900 band 3g. Can we access that band on our vibrant or other T-Mobile phones or is it just for iPhone. Do I need to change any settings like APN any advice would be appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

959ers, have ya heard of the Rootbox ROM? It's a combo of 4.2.1 AOKP and Cm10.1. Daring??? http://www.mediafire.com/?ku10b73s9to9dmo I like it running Semaphore 2.9.5 sv with the hugemem patch and I debloated it a bit and runs well. Most gapps are included already


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> 959ers, have ya heard of the Rootbox ROM? It's a combo of 4.2.1 AOKP and Cm10.1. Daring??? http://www.mediafire.com/?ku10b73s9to9dmo I like it running Semaphore 2.9.5 sv with the hugemem patch and I debloated it a bit and runs well. Most gapps are included already


Wow, gotta try it. Humming like a Forty Niners doing the SoloFresh!!!!????

Sent from my Schlongaton 3!


----------



## sugartibbs

oooh the dreaded fc's, already cleared everything, I d be curious if your on windstream, have u had slow or throttled basic, I downloaded 2 days ago and no matter what I did it was 16kps/ like 4 hrs. next morning 370kps, is it playoffs,grammys,NBA too much for windstream? I think its f..ing with my phone, WIFI data all the time..


----------



## dougfresh

What rommy tibbs?


----------



## sugartibbs

Imfamous, its Jamison, hes good I really think its windstream, Its something between dell, and windstream, but from the clues, computer says server.. only so many diagnostics that you can run when its on their end,........ well get back to you later yada yada,Wstream is known for their service, they usually go offline at midnight so you miss it...

That said I needed a minute, they are punk ass losers...somebody hold me back... they have had us us off line for over 24hrs, call Mulder ... theres a bright light out my window. some , hey,.mmmmstop uhnn you cant do that... hey ..that aint right...help XXXX


----------



## sugartibbs

My Earth name is S.tibbs, Resitance is futile.. But Im still craving onion rings...maybe it aint that bad ...and of 7 smokin


----------



## dougfresh

You're one bad son a bitch S.T. just don't spill the whiskey, when you hurt someone lol. Is that light the Google Mothership, ALF is your FATHER!


----------



## sugartibbs

Me and alf,, it was tough.. I really liked my cats and he kept eating them...Resistance is futile.....you will have an I phone5...

Chainfire has forseen this...you will turn to the appleside... take my hand and rule the internet...

Jeez cant anyone have fun before midnight???

And back to you tampa, what are you runnin, since im having problems?


----------



## dougfresh

Chainfire....ROFL From now on, you will drink Jameson from the time you wakeup, until 2am everyday... eerrr, wait.. that's what I do


----------



## sugartibbs

I have slim bean 4.2.1. on nandroid , my fav, but we all love to work roms, but when you see a new one its tough to hold back..my question...all the "missing persons from VIB threads... did they go nexus...Alex...Ikillayou. Bluelight.....

I want one soon but I havent hit those threads.. 
Lets be honest the SGS3 thread is sloooowww... I get it its huge compile, Brick'd spoiled us on AICS he was popin them out every 2 days... Its 3 weeks with the sgs3 and very few devs...Here alot from nexus 4 alot happening...


----------



## eddychecker

There is a lot happening. My Nexus 4 has not yet been rooted, cuz I'm skeered. Krazy, huh? It really does work well right out of the box and the only things I miss are a couple of those special tweaks that you can't get without being rooted and ROMed.


----------



## drjjones426

Anyone seen "next launcher"? Its pretty cool

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

drjjones426 said:


> Anyone seen "next launcher"? Its pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


 Yup, I ran it from aptoide and it's neat but I always go back to nova. Next has a lot of visual effects and costs $15


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks B for well wishes. Seems like things are looking up.
Woody, that pic is hilarious!! Def going up on my FB page.
Manus, the rollout of new bands can get kind of confusing as different bands run different data protocols etc. I know that some areas (Miami) has 3g band that at&t captivate can use with tmob sim. My best guess though is no go a vibe.
Yo Dougie, I saw that ROM on the super secret FB group, I guess Nelson is building it. How is it?

Eddie, I totally get where you are coming from. I finally rooted, unlocked bootloader and put cwm on my gs3 tonight.

Where is my boy Yosup been?
Holla at me dawg!!

Eat Play Google


----------



## Woody

If anyone would like them, here are some games that you can play on Excel. Just download and unzip.

Pacman, Sonic, Mini Golf, Tetris, Flitzebogen (apple shooter), Kleinensloggen (1st person shooter). The last two names I made up a long time ago.

Enjoy! I have at my work for a few years now.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l2cjtb7sfv15bt7/EXCELent%20Games.zip


----------



## samsgun357

I have an apk for popup browser, its fully resizeable. To resize it just long press in bottom right corner. If you dont know what it is, its a browser you can launch on top of any app and move/resize without leaving the current app/page. It might only work on stock ROMs. I figured I'd share it with the Zen Mafia!

http://db.tt/8rdeixg6

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

On of my favorites Serg Tankian formally the lead singer of SOAD, https://m.youtube.com/?reload=2&rdm=mh38utiq#/results?q=serj%20tankian
Fuck, look for the " Elect the Dead" Live Auckland Orchestra concert. Serg is in the white suit, bunch of songs


----------



## samsgun357

I love SOAD, seen them in concert twice. Some bands don't sound that good live but they were freaking awesome live!

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

Did you guys hear it's going to be illegal to sim unlock phones starting tomorrow http://m.gizmodo.com/5978982/unlocking-your-phone-is-illegal-starting-tomorrow
Also on gizmodo theres a link to run android 4.0 on windows 7 and 8 ! Here it is: http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390288116658471029 haven't tested it


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Did you guys hear it's going to be illegal to sim unlock phones starting tomorrow http://m.gizmodo.com...arting-tomorrow


I've been killing threads all day over "there" about this.

Here are two that I am actively participating in though.
Illegal to unlock your phone now? TMo section
No more unlocking phone ATT section


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Smashing Pumkins and Sonic Youth are like that. Sound great live, but both bands are heavy distortion oriented, so that may be why they didn't sound too much different.
> 
> I've been killing threads all day over "there" about this.
> 
> Here are two that I am actively participating in though.
> Illegal to unlock your phone now? TMo section
> No more unlocking phone ATT section


Got to see the pumpkins before anyone outside of CHI knew them. Small clubs packed to the rafters...Loud and Nice

Once again Wood, I see that you are on the brownside attempting to be the voice of reason in a wasteland of idiocy,,,,Kudos to your patience.


----------



## Raykovitz

I went to a Pumpkins show at a small club in Germany...then went back a few weeks later and saw Corrosion of Conformity and Sound Garden. Both those shows Kick'ed AZZZZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Its been slow here in the lounge, where's everybody at???
I'm praying that some Jeff Dahmer wannabe doesn't have Yosup locked up in a basement somewhere lol.

I've been busy trying to get my tab and gs3 up to snuff and have been neglecting my vibe a bit. I hit Jrongi1 up about his pacman build. He said he is working on a Baked BB7 build and would fire that out to test in a day or two. So vibe folks be ready, J never releases half ass builds!

Manus and my other UFC fans, did you watch the fights last night??
Rampage is done. He will never return to the glory he had in his Pride FC days.
Showtime Pettis looked good, finished the cowboy with a beautiful liver kick!
I like Donald Cerrone. Sometimes he looks great like when he knocked out the young assassin Melvin Guillard. But then he has nights like when he fought Diaz and gets his ass kicked same as he did last night.
The main event was good. Dodson and Johnson are crazy fast. I thought Dodson should have tried to finish it in the second round when Johnson was hurt. He just couldn't keep up with the pace of Mighty Mouse and faded hard in the 4th and 5th rounds.
Watch this slam from Rampage in his Pride days






Eat Play Google


----------



## lapdog01

Gunny. Thanks for sharing that powerbomb. Trudat Rampages Glory days are long gone.

I hope that yosup is good too.
What's on your Gs3? I am using Baked v7. Had it about a day...nice and smooth. Maybe will flash Baked to my Nex7

Calling all Zenboyz....you must post or Gunny and lappy gonna call the Mod father

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

I'm still rocking stock rom 4.1.1 rooted with nova launcher. I'm going to go on a flash frenzy here soon.

Eat Play Google


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> I'm still rocking stock rom 4.1.1 rooted with nova launcher. I'm going to go on a flash frenzy here soon.
> 
> Eat Play Google


FLASH THAT S3 GUNMANG.....IT'S MORE ADDICTIVE THAN THE VIBE.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Yo, I gmailed Yosup today. Maybe he SoloFreshed a girl and got caught! Serving 15 years minimum!


----------



## samsgun357

I will lappy, just been liking it stock but I'm ready for a change.

Lol D'fresh, let's hope that's not the case. 
Did you hear the story about the girl who pressed charges on the dude for mentally/visually raping her?
Are you serious???? I do that shit on the regular but in my mental f they always say yes so its not rape. Its my fantasy bitch and you said yes lol.

Eat Play Google


----------



## samsgun357

Classic post from the brownside, vibe q&a.
Lol

I installed the passion rom and worked puuurfect . neobuddy is genious . 
But sometijes it closes my phonme and now it don't open, hyuuulp. 
Pleaz neobuddy hulp me!!!! lol :fingers-crossed:

Also I wanna download some perfect games like moderncombat and nova for free, where can I find them???? :victory:

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

Lol Samny. Have I mentioned how much I love Passion. Neobuddy personally sent me a 4.2.4 Passion build to test. FTW 

Get it http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey y'all its been a while since i posted here, hope everyone is doing well. Especially B glad to hear you got everything in order and put her in her place.

School is taking 150% of my time, sleep has more or less become a luxury i can seldom afford, atleast im on a beautiful island.

https://plus.google.com/106491873295417685440/posts/fhRMpehfxcL


----------



## eddychecker

It's funny how the new year brings so much change even though it's just a date. Since the start of the year, I've been traveling a lot for work and will continue to do so for the next month for sure. Thanks Dougie for the link to the new Slim. I downloaded the new mako build too. I'll take the plunge tonight, if it's a calm one. I leave in the morning and it will give me a lot of time to play with it while I'm away.


----------



## lapdog01

Have a great trip eddy









Mr, Wood...pm sent


----------



## Woody

Big Wood is sick. Not on here or brown side for a day or so. Take care of each other. In the words of Ahh-nold, "I'll be back".

Edit: Lappy, I got your PM on the other side. I'll check it out later on.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Big Wood is sick. Not on here or brown side for a day or so. Take care of each other. In the words of Ahh-nold, "I'll be back".
> 
> Edit: Lappy, I got your PM on the other side. I'll check it out later on.


Re-edit: All my best for a speedy recovery.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Big Wood is sick. Not on here or brown side for a day or so. Take care of each other. In the words of Ahh-nold, "I'll be back".
> 
> Edit: Lappy, I got your PM on the other side. I'll check it out later on.


sorry youre under the weather. Get well bro.. dont worry about my stuff..unimportant


----------



## Mostdef69

4 more days for pike fest tourney in U.P. Cant wait!


----------



## samsgun357

You a big fisherman eh?
I've never caught a pike. There's isn't any good pike fisheries round here. There's some decent small mouth, large mouth and excellent crappy and striper fishing.

*N00B's bday tomorrow*
It still blows my mind how young the lad is!

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

FTW!!! I just ordered 2 Makos from GPlay!!! Guys get them while their hot!! https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb


----------



## Br1cK'd

2! Aw DF, you didn't have to get one for me too! Shucks, what a friend!


----------



## dougfresh

Yah Bricks!! You have ESP or something, what's your address so I could send it


----------



## dougfresh

Hey B! I tried to send ya a PM and can't. I removed the apostrophe and Nada!! What's the trick


----------



## Br1cK'd

Wow, I dunno bro, I'll PM you and see if you can reply maybe?


----------



## jaliscojorge

Dang, D'fresh. The other one for me :-D

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

samsgun357 said:


> *N00B's bday tomorrow*
> It still blows my mind how young the lad is!
> 
> Eat Play Google


Blows mine too.









Hope everyone's been well. Been super busy with school, leaving me little free time to post.


----------



## dougfresh

Nah, both are for my pops and I, funny story, my dad mentioned it to moms and now she wants a Nexus. So we have to maneuver Gmail because Le Goog only allows 2 N4's . My mom's just got a iPhone for Christmas lol, used to have a Vib 4g. Now my brother wants the crappy iPhone, he has a 959V 4g also. He'll be sorry!!!!!
Edit: My mom's is getting a Nexus also! Switched gmail and voilà.


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Blows mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's been well. Been super busy with school, leaving me little free time to post.


N000000000B. HAPPY BIRTHDAY(I know its too early) It blows my mind that I am 3 TIMES YOUR AGE....suddenly I feel old...enjoy life young man ...it moves oh so quickly
@dfesh..I hope your N4s are better than wifeys. She is getting a second replacement. Man is she pissed
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Happy! Happy! Birthday Noobie!! Hope your wishes come true brother!!


----------



## samsgun357

Yo yo yo D'fresh, did you ever hear back from Yosup? 
Congrats on the Mako, hope you get it soon. Don't do something dumb and get rid of your vibrator. Just throw it in a drawer as a backup.

N00B where you at? Any big b'day plans?

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

Sammy, I decided to keep ol' Betsy!! Did you get Jay's BB7 linkie? It's rocking bruh! Of topic, after I went through hoops , my moms decided to not get a Mako!! I had to call the Mothership and cancel. As soon as we get ours, she'll be like "Ohhhh I love that phone"!!!. I said, wait till we get ours and she'll then realize how bad the Nexus 4 is. I chatted with PRBassplayer today and he has everything from a GN2, SGS3 and Mako. His Mako is the Shizz-Nittz


----------



## yosup

Damn ... I luv how this gravy train keeps on rollin.









@SammyBGs, D.Mako.Fresh, & Lap-Doggy-Dogg ...
Thanks for looking out for dis fooh. It's good to know once you're off the reservation, there's always Zen Brothers out there to guide you back. I'm good (now) and gettin back in the groove of things.

Life got busy, and then I went through a freakish cold/flu/cold spell. Then, just tried to regain my sanity getting back in the saddle. At one point, ended up lookin sicker than Lance Armstrong's PED-infested nut sack!! The cold just lingered forever, but the flu really kicked my ass. Luckily, it wasn't that nasty flu bug sending people to the hospital. Playing catchup is hell though. Hope the Woodman's feeling better. Wrap up yo sheit, everyone. I'm pretty sure I caught the flu after waking up with all my blankets kicked off the bed. Grr ... stupid is as stupid does (even when you is unconscious, mang).









@DF ... I caught a cold, bro. Not The Clap. LOL. Besides, I swear she said she was legal. Although the Age ID feature on my SoloFresh works about as good as the GPS on our Vibes. Is there a YAGF for that? Hehe. Thanks for reaching out on LeGoog, mang. And, damn, Mako-mania in the DF famz. Hope all of y'all are thrilled with the new toy. I'm sure your mom will eventually change her mind. Hehe.

@SBGs ... My bro, sorry to keep you hangin this long. My friggin head was just in lockdown up in the clouds. And, yes, agreed that Rampage is done. I didn't see the entire fight, but the last couple rounds were pathetic. Homeboy's smokin crack complaining about his earnings and all the other sheit he's been bitchin about. He was once amazing - esp. those body slams. Now, he just a punked out crabby ass gangsta wannabe. Laterz, holms.

@BlingMeistroLappy ... You know I'm always down for sum Lapdog Bling Zen Beeotchh slappin all dem pretenders out there. Ain't nobody does it like you do, mang. Thanks for sending out those Zen bling vibes, brother.

@MosDef ... If you're still eyeing the GS4, the rumors are for March / April timeframe. Most likely, Samsung skips MWC and does their own launch event. I'm curious to see if they use that hexagonal / "Diamond" shaped subpixel configuration and tout a 400+ ppi to make all dem iPhanBoyz shut TFU about old ass Retina display propaganda.

@RayRay ... GO SEAHAWKS!! Yes, agreed, we need more speed off the ends on the D side. Would luv to see an actual pass rush happen next year.

@NateDoggz ... Go SEAHAWKS!! ( Lol. Ok, for now, it's Go 49ers!! )

@DDanc"e" ... Keep up the good fight, my man. There's always the relativity game - ie. things could always be worse. Always much to be thankful for and esp. the 30+ years love of a great woman and family. Amazing! The rest is all gravy, bro.

@Eddie ... happy trails. Details are getting fuzzy, but I recall something about a trip. Road trip or not, cue up some SRV and go sock it to 'em (whomever awaits on the other side).

@Shredder ... Just think. After all those years of studying, Residency, passing your boards, and paying off your student loans ... you'll be financially able to own that island. Hehe. I don't know how you can stand all that mumurazashion's ... start "with the end in mind" as they say. All that hard work going into it now will surely pay off in the end.

@N00B ... happy birthday, my "man"!! Enjoy the vitality, the speedy recovery (you'll understand what that means later), and the World-Is-Your-Oyster'ness of this sweet time of life. As lappy said, it goes by brutally fast. Seems to get faster with each year, so soak it all in. Do it UP!! As Sade would say, "Cherish The Day."

@B ... I'm seriously late to this party, but I also wanted to throw my congrats into the ring. So, congrats!! Smell that napalm in the air (or whatever smells like "victory" in the morning ... which in your case was probably "tuna." Hehe). A bit belated, but certain song lyrics came to mind when I read the good news: "For those about to ROCK ... we SALUTE you!!"


----------



## dougfresh

I agree with Yosup. Lolol! My Niggahhhhhhh!! Welcome back from Alcatraz!! Next time, SoloFresh by your lonesome


----------



## Woody

He's alive. Aliiiiive!!!

I'm feeling better too. Shoulda, woulda, coulda, bought stock in the makers of Nyquil. That is a miracle in a bottle. After a 36 hour sleep binge I knew I wouldn't be able to sleep last night. Took 2 fingers of the green lady and it was Zzzzzzz. Woke up this morning feeling fine. Groggy but fine.


----------



## lapdog01

Post-Masta yosup ma mofriggen Dawg. Welcome back from the brink. Coulda shared some of wifeys spicy bring yo self back to normal chicken soup. Next time send up a flare to the west.

@ wood
Nice and quick Modfather recovery...the flu was afraid to stay any longer
Sent from my Baked Grouper


----------



## dougfresh

Glad you feel better Woodster! Man seems like you're always under the weather brother


----------



## Raykovitz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOOB !!!!!!!

@ Yousup & Woody glad to hear you both are feelin better..


----------



## samsgun357

Yosup my boy, another epic post! Do you read on one device and post on another? 
Glad you are feelin better homey.

DF, yeah J sent that bb7 my way but I haven't had a chance to blast it yet. Hopefully I'll get a chance to do that tomorrow.

I've been feeling run down the last two days. This crazy weather doesn't help. Yesterday morning, 30 degrees with freezing rain and sleet, schools closed. Today it was over 70 degrees, sunny and beautiful. Im praying that I'm not getting any of that nasty woody/yosup shit. Lots of vitamin C and lots of fluids. I hope beer counts.

Love, peace and fish grease
Zen 4 Life

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy Birthday Noob!!! And holy shit i just realized you are the same age as my baby sister....!!!!

@yosup first off.. holy shit thats a lot of responses all at once, and yea I have the feeling its gonna pay off, just wish i didnt have to become a morning person for it all


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday Noob! Cherish your youth because like the rest have told you once you get older time just starts to pass you by in a hurry. For me it sped up right about when I turned 30.

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## Woody

Nah, DF, I am usually the healthy one. It is my kids that bring home that crap from school. Forgot how dirty those places are until I sent my boys there. Doesn't help that the weather here was 65 yesterday and 24 on Friday. We get that crap all the time around the Ohio Valley area, 25-40 degree fluctuations blow. Time to move to Boulder or the Springs, *cough* need a point of contact out there *cough*. Just kidding. We found a great school for the boys and will ride that out.

N00B, Happy Birthday buddy. Hope that you are safe and have an enjoyable time. IIRC last year you went out with your family for a nice dinner and family time. How about this year? Any big plans? Is there a Mrs. N00B_IN_N33D now? If not, no worries. You are bright and young and in time, they will flock to you.

Happy 16th and remember to always buckle up (and I'm not just speaking about a car seat, but rather life).


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Ray, I saw this wp and thought of you








Eat Play Google


----------



## Raykovitz

samsgun357 said:


> Hey Ray, I saw this wp and thought of you
> View attachment 36528
> 
> 
> Eat Play Google


 Thanks Gunny !! Much appreciated ..

I swear this weather is a sign of the apocalypse. Just when you think you've seen it all, Mother Nature throws you another curve ball.


----------



## Woody

In case anyone is interested (I remember it being mentioned a while ago, by Doug maybe), but the Lounge's views have taken over the Root Guide that is stickied in the section.

Edit: Anyone viewing this on PC. Is your resolution a bit off for some reason. I haven't changed mine at all and I have to now scroll over and back to see the whole page. Seems like this just happened over night.


----------



## shreddintyres

Woodrube said:


> In case anyone is interested (I remember it being mentioned a while ago, by Doug maybe), but the Lounge's views have taken over the Root Guide that is stickied in the section.
> 
> Edit: Anyone viewing this on PC. Is your resolution a bit off for some reason. I haven't changed mine at all and I have to now scroll over and back to see the whole page. Seems like this just happened over night.


I have had the same issue for some time, i have to maximize the screen out of dual pane mode to be since able to see notifications and anything past that, I kinda gave up on solving it since it wasnt worth it to me to spend the time fixing it. simply scrolling to the side doesnt work either.


----------



## samsgun357

Hey (good)fellas, I have a buddy with a gs3 from T-Mobile. I'm trying to help him get root etc. He wants to stay stock right now, not sure if he wants a custom recovery but my guess is yes. I saw a couple different methods of getting root access. One method is to flash a cwm.tar in Odin and then flash superSU.zip recovery. Another method has stock rom with root baked in that you flash in Odin.
Which method do you recommend?
I don't know if he is concerned with tripping the flash counter and I can always have him run triangle away. I'll have to walk him through this, he's a"less experienced user" (nice way of saying noob) so the less steps involved the better.
Thanks

Eat Play Google


----------



## Woody

Gunny my man, you are in luck. I literally just walked someone through this last night on the brown side. The guy was a total noob and not in the good way. He was flashing things just to flash them and at one point as I was helping him, I wondered if he was trolling. I mean his methodology was almost too far off kilter. But I kept on him and by the end of the night, got him up and running.

Here is the thread, but I come in on page 2. Has links and step by steps. For you, it'll be no sweat and nothing like this idiot.

Edit: I talked to Fishman today and he is about to be a daddy. He is married now and working like usual, but once things settle down, he'll put out a ROM. He said he was going to send me a link. If he does, I'll pass it on. The guy has always done good things with what he does, even back when he helped out on the Toxic ROMs with JCC.


----------



## samsgun357

Holy shit, you've got to be kidding me..lol!
That guy was lost man.

As always Woodman, you come through for the incompetent and experienced alike.
I get comments sometimes in vibe section about being nice and helping out some n00b but I try to conduct myself like the Mod-Father!
Often imitated but never duplicated, you classy mf'er...LOL

Eat Play Google


----------



## Br1cK'd

I know its been asked and answered, but as time goes on, opinions change. I'm getting my fed return back tomorrow, and am thinking of finally upgrading my rig. So, N4 with no contract, or SGS3 for half the price of the N4 and a contract extension? Discuss...

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> I know its been asked and answered, but as time goes on, opinions change. I'm getting my fed return back tomorrow, and am thinking of finally upgrading my rig. So, N4 with no contract, or SGS3 for half the price of the N4 and a contract extension? Discuss...
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Call me partial call me greedy but for what its worth I vote for the SGS3. Would love to blast some zen mafia shizzz on my phone

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> I know its been asked and answered, but as time goes on, opinions change. I'm getting my fed return back tomorrow, and am thinking of finally upgrading my rig. So, N4 with no contract, or SGS3 for half the price of the N4 and a contract extension? Discuss...
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


I would Vote N4 just for the fact that its the latest Nexus and since my move to the GNex i cant see my self ever going back to a non nexus phone, s4 will be announced soon so if you really want the S3 id wait a lil longer and let the price of the s3 drop a bit more. Granted i'm more partial to the nexus line since they come factory unlocked since i travel outside of the country alot


----------



## Woody

I have to agree with Drj's greediness and hope for the S3. Can you imagine the things we all could do with you at the helm again?

But like Shred said the S3 price will drop like a stone once the S4 cokes out. And now with Eddy and DF, there is a sect of Zennites that have gone to N4. I just can't get over the storage issue. Actually there is an article on Rootz' front page today about storage management and the N4. Works for the author but wouldn't work for the Wood.


----------



## sugartibbs

SGS 3, struggled with it for a long time, me likee...

Yosup, pm me back when you resurface.


----------



## lapdog01

I love the multitasking ability of the N4, However My eldest Son has one that he has exchanged once and now is lamenting the lack of storage, and The wife is considering Never getting an LG device again because she is on her third. My S3 runs like a Friggin Cheetah. Now it cou;d be that the Fam just got a coupla bad N4's...or maybe ol Lappy would like to see MR. B with an S3









If Br1cK'd rides with N4, I will be forced to root Wifeys phone and enjoy some second hand Zen-love


----------



## dougfresh

Get the N4 Bricks. I'm on TMO $30 plan and if I run out of minutes, I reup at any major store for $10 and get another 100 minutes that won't expire till you use em'. 5GB of data, and unlimited texts got me sold. Simple has a $50 unlimited tax included plan, but after 2 GBs you get throttled to Edge speeds. I'm thinking if the SGS4 is a bad mofo' , I'll craigslist or eBay my N4 and won't lose too much. I'll definitely be off the "Contract" for a long time because I love the freedom of it


----------



## samsgun357

In all honesty I would wait for the GS4. The GS3 is a fantastic device as is the N4. I'd love some Zen on my GS3 as well but if the S4 drops with the exynos 5 big/LITTLE processor and most likely LTE, you'd be kicking yourself in the ass for not waiting.

Eat Play Google


----------



## Br1cK'd

Seems the Zen Familia is a bit split on this one. Lots of good opinions and advice here so far, I'll be looking if any more pop up, but I am definitely pulling the trigger on something tomorrow.

If I do get the N4, then I am going off TMo, I'm already out of contract now. Actually Doug, Simple is what has my interest. Most of my data is on WiFi everywhere I normally go, I barely hit 500MB a month.

The thrifty side of me wants to go with the SGS3, but the tech geek in there is in violent protest, demanding some Nexus lovin, plus it would match my N7.

Edit: @ Woody, I went and read that article, and the truth of the matter is it might work for me. I don&'t listen to 85% of the 8GB of tunes that are on my Vibe right now and actually starting syncing to Google Music recently for the benefit of the N7 (also an 8GB device), I don't really use large apps or store a bunch of files on my phone. Things I need like that are stuck in my dropbox already, and have been for some time. I was thinking about the 16GB if I went with the N4, but now, maybe the 8'er is a god fit for me. Saves a few bucks in the process, as there's a couple more toys I'm eyeballing with this year's return.What to do what to do....


----------



## sugartibbs

I'm strong on the SGS 3, that said I'm haunting the Craigslist Tulsa looking for a N4 when someone bales. Im almost all WIFI, really dont need a data plan. So I guess if it never has widespread LTE, it wont matter to you. I never used 1\4 of the Gb on my Vib, run about 25 apps, mostly utilities. I could use 8 Gb with alot to spare.


----------



## dougfresh

Yep, Dropbox has been busy with me lately, Lol. I've been uploading my important files and what-nots already in preparation of the arrival of the Mako Monster!! To be honest, my Vibe rarely does over 4 GB in it's internal SD and my emmc is around 1 GBs so 16 gigs should be more than plenty. I would worry with the 8 gig version though.


----------



## shreddintyres

I thought id miss the storage when i went to my gnex, i just found that i only put the music i actually listen to instead of as much as i could fit from my massive library of music, that said for those of you who like to keep more than a couple full nandroids on hand i can understand why storage may become an issue. either device you go with (N4 or S3) im sure you wont be disappointed, im waiting to see what comes out of IO to decide what my next device is going to be but with Franco's Kernel the gnex is snappier than some of my friends' s3's


----------



## Raykovitz

SGS III.... You'd love it. I swear it's like the Vib's big brother on crack. so easy to work with. IMO it's just as smooth as the N4 .


----------



## Br1cK'd

Well, I did it! I appreciate all of the thoughts and opinions, but what the decision boiled down to, was the dream I woke up with this morning.

I am gonna be the proud new papa of a Nexus 4. Just ordered it from Google. I went with the 8GB version. I really don't need that much internal space, especially since I am syncing most of my music to the cloud now, that was the biggest taker on my VIbe. I removed my Music folder last night from the Vibe and sync'd from my PC to google music, and I currently have 10.9 free of 13 internal, and I never use the external. Seemed to be the right choice for me.


----------



## Woody

Congrats on your new device buddy.


----------



## sugartibbs

Feels good doesn't it b, there really wasn't a wrong pick, NOW GET BUSY !!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Congratulations B!!! Don't forget to buy a micro-SIM for that bad boy! If your going with Simple, there's a company on eBay that sells them 2 for $1.

Already did my homework on rooting it, might be the same for your N7 by wugfresh: http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am gonna get the micro from TMo probably, or follow what my co-worker did, and just trim the existing sim to fit.


----------



## dougfresh

Yep, I'm gonna trim mine at a Simple Mobile store is used to go and they'll cut it for free since the whole family goes there and knows us well. They cut my moms sim for the iPhony right. Like I already told B, there's two packages from UPS at the families' crib today..... I wonder what they could be!!!!!!(sweaty hands)


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Bricks, who do you think will get this first







http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/2/1/3940248/qualcomm-takes-down-android-key-lime-pie-spring-release-date-confirmation


----------



## samsgun357

I have an opportunity to buy a white at&t gs3 for $100 but the screen is cracked. Any good links for replacement/repair?

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a white at&t gs3 for $100 but the screen is cracked. Any good links for replacement/repair?
> 
> Eat Play Google


 Maybe someone is selling a borked s3 on eBay or craigslist. Scope out E-Trade http://www.etradesupply.com/


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Hey Bricks, who do you think will get this first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mobile.thever...te-confirmation


Tough call, they seem to like to roll out new versions with new devices lately, but its possible N4 could be the first OTA of KLP, we will have to sit back and see. Me though, and you too Douggie, we ain't gonna be runnin stock for long, so OTAs are not even a blip on the radar.


----------



## Woody

This is from the ATT SGS3 threads *Galaxy S3 Cracked Glass (Read this if it has happened to you!)*

***********

Let's talk about Google Music, shant we?

I have a few questions, as I have never used it. As a matter of fact, I have always deleted that as part of my bloat since I have PowerAmp set up to my liking. I fact, I have never even opened it up or seen it on the PC. I'll get on it tonight and check it out but my first question is in regards to devices. IIRC not too long ago, there was an issue where they would only let you put 4 devices a year on the music account. Some people were flashing ROMs and it was messing up something either in the build.prop or some other flag, but if they flashed 5 ROMs in a day or two, they would be out of "devices". It was pretty widespread from what I remember, but I never heard anything about a fix.

My second question is about how the storage works. I know that I will be able to see more about this later when on my PC but my question is more about Tags. Let's just say that a long time ago (when Limewire was still around), the Wood got his hands on some mp3, wma and wav files that I just took and put into a folder. So lets say that I have it like this: 
/sdcard/music/SilversunPickups/Swoon/There's no secrets this year.mp3
/sdcard/music/SilversunPickups/Swoon/The Royal We.wav
/sdcard/music/SilversunPickups/Swoon/Growing Old Is Getting Old.wma

Will GMusic shuffle these all up as mismatched since the tags aren't set to the same as the DCMA would like them to be? With music apps like PowerAmp and PlayerPro, you can set the view to Folders (which is what I do), but I am wondering if that is the same as with Cloud based music.

I hate the cloud, but it seems to be with us for the future, so before Le Goog turns into SkyNet, I want to learn more about it. No pictures or bill statements or any of that crap, fo sho. I can't believe some of the things that people put up there.


----------



## samsgun357

I read a bunch of forms, apparently just replacing the glass is a pain in the arse, not recommended. I saw a post and link that said Samsung will do it for $180 which isn't bad compared to the prices I've seen to but the whole screen assembly unit which starts at about $200. Someone told me radio shack will do it for around $100 so I'm going to look into that. If this project runs higher than $300, I'm out. My plan was to either fix it and sell it or give to my gf. Why would I drop $300 on an s3 when I can get a brand spanking new N4 for that?? Maybe that's the route to go. Then by proxy I'll have an N4 to play with as well!

@woody, I'm not a huge fan of storing shit in the cloud either but it seems to be the way manufacturers are pushing with less space and no ext SD on next gen devices. Guess we'll have to fall in line.
I have a question too, say you fire some music to the cloud, when you go to stream it and listen, does that use the same amount of data as the file size if you were downloading it?

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

Gunny, don't wait too long because I've been seeing GPlay around the world selling out of their allotted inventories


----------



## eddychecker

I'm back from the frozen tundra that is North Dakota. I had a trade show there and it was -44°F below with the wind chill. I had some delicious beers while there, stumbling into the Laughing Sun Brewery in Bismarck. What an excellent little city! Food there was great and lots of boutique stores too. Seems like big oil really can make changes in small midwestern city life.

B, I've been enjoying my N4 for about a month and I thought it would be hard giving the Vibe to my son, but he loves it. The N4 has all of the appeal the Vibe had for me, but none of the hardware problems. I've been running Slim since Monday when I rooted it. Battery life is good but not great when you're roamin all the time and T-Mob sent me a text that I had roamed too much data and they were cutting me off at 50MB.









I'm sorry I missed NooB's birthday, but I'm sure if I were him, (16 was sooo many years ago) I wouldn't be spending a lot of time chatting with an old guy like me! Happy Birthday NooB!


----------



## sugartibbs

I spent a couple of days at the UND campus when I was in college, went during the summer and didn't want to come home, it was like 75 during the day, Beautiful place.


----------



## eddychecker

I've only ever been there in the winter and these were the harshest days yet for me. It is a special place. There's work there if you want it, super wages, the local taco bell pays $20/hour, and very picturesque. I'll go back again, hopefully it'll be summer.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm a little sad this evening Nation. I sit here, typing this on the original Betsy, the one that patiently, through likely hundreds and hundreds of test flashes and factory resets and Odin flashes over and over and over again, as well as a couple scary moments that we were able to recover from, I know that our days are coming to an end. I'm kind of attached to her. This is way harder than walking out on someone at the Outback, that's for damn sure!!

Douggie, who ordered his what, Wednesday when they went back on sale, just confirmed to me that his eagles have landed. There are many many reports out there on orders put in Wednesday and showing up today, here's to hoping they have a ton of stock now and are just shipping out orders like crazy.

And here's to Betsy, still "Strong like tiger!" after all this time.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Who's gonna get that last call?
Do it right, see if 911 ever really worked.


----------



## Woody

Requiem of a Vibrant!! Here, here.

Tibbs, that is the call right there buddy.


----------



## sugartibbs

There is some twitter chatter that symbionix, Team Whiskey has something brewing, Looked like they were just doing apps... that sucks..

Woodrow, theres a couple of good ones...man I hated switching to the SGS3, the Vib was alot of trouble..but you learn so much when you have to work at something, the learning curve was straight up for me, it was my first smartphone, the SGS3 flashes itself practically...I kinda liked the drama...


----------



## samsgun357

Shiyet, I'll slop tacos for 20 beans p/hr (no pun intended). As long as COL isn't just as high and I can get fast broadband!

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

Fuck!! I NEED ROOT, SLIM, FRANCO KERNEL, CUSTOM POWER MENU, ........LOLOLO! Mine came dead out of the box, powered up and down(dead batt) so been playing with dads! God, we're so used to all those extra ROM goodies  Root is on Monday evening gentlemen.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Gunny, Im verrry concerned, hell you can come over and F%@* my sister...
You will not laugh, you will not cry, you will learn.....mmm wood will teach you... wood, you are squad leader...

Doug if I had a dime for every time you needed root, just sayin...


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Yosup my boy, another epic post! Do you read on one device and post on another?
> Glad you are feelin better homey ...


Lol ... the last time I logged into Rootz with two devices, ExactServers locked-me-the-F-out of RW. Been a little shell shocked to do it ever since (esp. having been locked out twice now). Good idea tho, bro. Hehe.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Mine came dead out of the box, powered up and down(dead batt) ...


Dude, that suuuuuuuccckkss schweddy monkey ballz, mang. At least you got another digital solofresh to play with. Iz good sheit?? Make ya wanna kick Betsy to the curb at all?









@Lappy
What was the issue(s) with your wife's N4's? She has some serious patience to make it to a 3rd replacement device. I wonder if LG cut some corners rushing to meet up with demand. Hope the 3rd one's "a charm."


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> Lol ... the last time I logged into Rootz with two devices, ExactServers locked-me-the-F-out of RW. Been a little shell shocked to do it ever since (esp. having been locked out twice now). Good idea tho, bro. Hehe.


I remember when that happened. That sucked big time. IICRC I think I tried to get Yrly to work on it, to no avail. Can't remember how you got out of that tailspin.

@DF, that does suck man. Like getting an XMas present and then your parents forgot to get the C batteries to power up the toy and all the stores are closed.

Maybe it is the B&B talking but I am thinking about going to Staples tomorrow to get a N7 if wifey will let me. Have some $ saved up for fun and I think that I need/want a new toy.
SGS3'ers, anyone flash Illusion? Want to flash it, but Mike is going to rebase it in a few weeks and it will be all new *again* with bugs and all. So what would be the point, really?


----------



## yosup

@DF
Bruh, you know I luh me sum D-Mako-Fresh ... but, damn, your homeboy "The King" gotsta STFU!! Instead of wanting credit for taking less money (you agreed to that sheit, lil beotch), he needs to get his ass in gear and rack up those 700 NBA Championships he promised.

Lebron James wants credit for taking less money in free agency



> "What I do on the floor shows my value. At the end of the day, I don't think my value on the floor can really be compensated for anyways because of the (collective bargaining agreement)," James said Friday before the Miami Heat's game with the Indiana Pacers (7 p.m. ET, ESPN).
> 
> "I have not had a full max deal yet in my career -- that's a story untold," James said.
> 
> "I don't get [the credit] for it. That doesn't matter to me, playing the game is what matters to me. Financially, I'll sacrifice for the team. It shows for some of the top guys, it isn't all about money. That's the genuine side of this, it's about winning. I understand that."



Golf-Clap. If you "understand that" ... then STFU. S'all I gotsta say. Ain't got no luv for no whiny little NBA Prima Donna milionaire bitches. True, he could've been making BitchRod $$$ if he were in the MLB. True, he made a "sacrifice" (tho offset by the tax implications of going elsewhere). True ... but STFU.

Oh ... and uh ... GO SONICS!!!! ( that was for me & RayRay )

@Woodman
Alex Rodriguez, the $527 Million Dollar Man (ie. those ridiculous $252 Mil + $275 Mil contracts) ... sigh. I'm not a Yankees fan (but luv the Baseball Caps and uni's I must admit), and the bloom was sand-blasted off the rose the moment this punk started offering bullshit reasons for leaving the Mariners. Sour grapes (lol). If he just admitted he did it for the money ... well, it probably wouldn't make no difference for me. Haha. If all the PED talk becomes real, the Damn Yankees get stuck with that $114 Mil left on his contract (and their insurance company dodges a huge bullet). Unbelievable. Well, I suppose those expensive stadium hotdogs just got a little more expensive.

@DaaaaaaaBearssssssFans
What are your thoughts on the Marc Trestman hire? Tons of NFL stints as QB coach and OC. Former QB himself. Gonna be interesting how much the offense (and esp. Cutler) changes from here. I've only heard a few sound bites, but he always comes across as politician-like. Maybe it's stepping into the big stage (esp. in a huge market like Chi-Town)? His words seem very carefully chosen with a very deliberate delivery. Let's see if there's some offensivee genius underneath that tame exterior.

I forgot how old Urlacher was. Just always associated Urlacher with the Bears. Strange (and sad) to hear his future as a Bear is uncertain now. Hope he can retire a Bear.

Oh ... and uh ... GO SEAHAWKS!! ( again, for me & RayRay )


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> I remember when that happened. That sucked big time. IICRC I think I tried to get Yrly to work on it, to no avail. Can't remember how you got out of that tailspin ...


Haha. You were my "one phone call" on that matter. That's the one time our brown-side "connection" came in handy. I think I ended up sending one of their mod's a message (via their forum). Took about a day for them to finally let me back in ... The Zen Playa's Club.


----------



## sugartibbs

"one phone call? Hello Darlin,... bean a long time..your just as lovely as .....country horshit. W/cheese, yosup step your game up its fri....


----------



## yosup

Country horshit? On the side please. I'll take the Royale W/ Cheese. Do fries come with that shake?


----------



## samsgun357

I just talked to a buddy of mine. Less than a week ago he was all amped up because he got a tmob gs3. Tonight he is very somber and pissed. Today he finds out his imei has been blacklisted. He bought the phone from "a friend" who then went and filed an insurance claim for a stolen device. The worst part about it is his "friend" works foe tmob.

Is he completely screwed??

@woody, good luck on getting that permission slip from wifey to buy that N7!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yosup

Who ever said Wonderlic scores weren't important?









Vince Young admits he 'probably' signed loan papers



> Former NFL quarterback Vince Young admitted under oath he probably signed at least some of the documents for a $1.9 million loan he claims he shouldn't have to repay.
> 
> "All I know is I probably could have signed some of them, and I feel like some of them are fishy," he testified in a videotaped deposition last month. ...
> 
> ... "I went to sign some papers that my financial adviser asked me to go over and sign, but I don't remember what it was," he testified.
> Asked by Pro Player's attorney if he bothered to request the documents in their entirety, Young replied: "No. I'd just go and sign and get out of there." ...
> 
> ... He also acknowledged that he allowed people to have power of attorney over his affairs without understanding what that meant ...


Randy Moss: I'm greatest WR ever



> ... "I really think I'm the greatest receiver to ever play this game." ...


More like Greatest Crack-Smoker ever. One too many helmet-to-helmet hits. It's a contact sport afterall, and there are consequences.


----------



## Woody

Sorry, did you say Randy Moss is a crack smoker or was that Michael Irvin? Sorry B, lifelong Eagles fan. Only thing we hate more than Giants is Cowboys.


----------



## yosup

shreddintyres said:


> ... I am gonna be the proud new papa of a Nexus 4. Just ordered it from Google ...


Damn ... the avg Joe The Plumber Android N00B has no idea how much better their N4 investment just got. If some B-Side Magic goes public (then viral), it's game-on for all y'all N4 gangstuz. Sheit, I always thought Zenned Vibes were smooth as hell. Can't imagine what B's roms would do with upgraded hardware. At least you won't get hammered with the GPS questions. Viva La Br1cK'd!!


----------



## dougfresh

Whazz sappy! First official post from the Jawz!I must say that sum JellyZen "Chez Burger Royale part Deux" sounds mandatory NAAWWWOOOO!! Yosup, The King is the man but did sound like a winnie biatches! On the So-Flo side, did ya hear Dan Marino is banging other ho's besides his wife! I love my Dolphins, but he's a f$$%&n' arsehole, and got busted!


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... The worst part about it is his "friend" works foe tmob ...


Damn. With "friends" like that, who needs foes? Fools more like it. I hope your bud can find a remedy to this. For some reason, this issue sounds familiar. Maybe discussed in this thread some time back ... maybe Jorge? I'm sure a solution will surface from the Zen Mafia Brain-Trust.

Btw, time to "blacklist" that dude from the entire Android ecosystem.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Whazz sappy! First official post from the Jawz!I must say that sum JellyZen "Chez Burger Royale part Deux" sounds mandatory NAAWWWOOOO!! Yosup, The King is the man but did sound like a winnie biatches! On the So-Flo side, did ya hear Dan Marino is banging other ho's besides his wife! I love my Dolphins, but he's a f$$%&n' arsehole, and got busted!


Is that N4 getting slippery from all that buttuh oozing? She blazin' it up? Oooh-wee!! And, yes ... Schweddy Zen Jelly would put that shiz on tilt, mang!! That's a scary (and oh so sexy) thought. All hail the great one letter man ... "B"!!









Dude, Marino ... hush money wasn't the only price to pay for a little "poke in the whiskers" (Ruthless People). That's one very expensive booty call, bro.


----------



## sugartibbs

She was a crossway breeser..... I swear, But it wasn't that Boucoup...tell em Gunny..

Ive never been here before in my life...


----------



## dougfresh

Jawz is running like butter!!! I'm charging and surfing and setting it up and it feels very warm!Man I miss the stock AOSP browser!! I'm not digging Chrome now or in the past, I'm sorta getting used to it.


----------



## sugartibbs

Go easy South beach, Chrome is home, wait till Aosp is settled in, you'll like "us" soon enough...

Frank Zappa... Beware the Zombie Wolfe...


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks, be cautious cuz my total usable storage is 12.92 gigs after essential apks.Root Exp, Nova, Nova Prime, and a other small footprints. The shit has every app that Le Goog produced.It's pure Google but it has about 10 unnecessary G-Spam.

On another note, test builds are spectacular for SB. All makes, get some and enjoy like my 959 does.Feature packed!!! http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list

Maz, should upload a new a final test and freeze code before LIVE enjoy Eddy!!!


----------



## shreddintyres

yosup said:


> But, where's the pic of the porn on the 2nd monitor? ( You know, for your OB/GYN medical studies ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lol Yosup, bro, you do NOT want to see the stuff that ive seen for OBGYN, never see a healthy one, only ... diseased, smelly, damaged, or old. I dont think i'm gonna much enjoy doing my OBGYN rotations.

@B

i know that feel, i was a lil sad to hand my vibe over to my mom, kinda makes me sad when i see her using it to less than a 1/10 of her potential. But i cant say i miss the vibe too much. So nice having hardware that actually works







Enjoy that N4 im sure many of us will join you there soon enough


----------



## lapdog01

Well Mr. B, and D'fresh join the N4 Zen Posse. Congrats Boyz. Let the flash hysteria begin. Wifey Is selling her N4 to a friend of ours, going back to her Blaze 4g until the S4 drops. I think for her usage it was a wrong decision, and she actually Loves touchwiz.

@Samsgun
There is a place North of here that repaired an HD2 screen for me at 60 bucks. Will check ( just for knowledge) what they charge for an S3.

Enjoy the Bowl Zen brothas. I am knee-deep in taxes today, and I see this as being a loooooooong one. Peace

@Dr. Shred.......Smelly, damaged or old ????? that is uninspiring to say the least.

Sent from my inverted Grouper


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Doug - yeah, I'll have about 5.6 GB of usable space, before my apps, but thats ok, I am prepared for it, and don't carry a ton of files on my phone. Thats what external drives are for IMO, and with my music now in the cloud, heck, I'll barely use 2GB internal for file and backup storage.

@Shred - Ol' Betsy here is gonna get enshrined in a glass case I think, lmao. She's still a good rig, maybe old with outdated hardware, but she's worth more to me than I could say. Yeah, she's definitely gonna stick around, if for nothing more than a brief nostalgic moment now and again.


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> @ Doug - yeah, I'll have about 5.6 GB of usable space, before my apps, but thats ok, I am prepared for it, and don't carry a ton of files on my phone. Thats what external drives are for IMO, and with my music now in the cloud, heck, I'll barely use 2GB internal for file and backup storage.
> 
> @Shred - Ol' Betsy here is gonna get enshrined in a glass case I think, lmao. She's still a good rig, maybe old with outdated hardware, but she's worth more to me than I could say. Yeah, she's definitely gonna stick around, if for nothing more than a brief nostalgic moment now and again.


I totally understand what you are saying, im planning on getting my mom an iphone just cuz she is a lil too confused with how to use the vibe, its still running ICZen which is just a tad too advanced for her which is pretty funny. When im back in town i have a tendency to try and flash other roms and what not but i cant move past teh nostalgia I get with Zen


----------



## yosup

shreddintyres said:


> Lol Yosup, bro, you do NOT want to see the stuff that ive seen for OBGYN, never see a healthy one, only ... diseased, smelly, damaged, or old ...


Damn ... that completely spoils the mood for cunnilingus!!


----------



## samsgun357

I had to drop a line Yosup.
Reminds me of the Col. Angus skit on SNL! Funny stuff. If you haven't seen it, YouTube that sheit. I'll drop a link shortly.

*couldn't find it on YouTube but here's a link where you can watch it 




There's a ufc ppv on tonight. If you don't want to drop the skrilla on it but you want to watch, check out 
www.firstrowsports.eu

Its not HD but it is HFree!

Eat Play Google


----------



## Br1cK'd

My first Twitter follower! Woody I love you!

Wait, that didn't sound right...

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

whats your handle Brick'd, Ill follow, though not nearly as close as woodrow, hey Woodrow.. heres a heres a hanky, err looks like you need a towl to wipe that brown spot off you nose,...Ha

Ladies and Gentleman...Its Saturday Night..!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Woody

To be honest, I just logged into Twitter today after some time away. Saw that B and Explodingboy were following me.

I'll follow any of you guys, but Twitter isn't really my thing (I'm a reader, not a tweeter) . I'm more on a G+ kind of guy.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm not a lover of Twitter, I'm a G+ kinda dude. Mines linked next to my avatar I still believe. Holla or you guys could gtalk me anytime at [email protected]


----------



## Br1cK'd

Sugar - im @zenveloper

Although yeah, social networking what not mumbo jumbo aint Bs thing anymore. I created the account in a haze of insomnia late one night, and well, there she be. I may reopen my G+ account one day, but that day is still a ways away.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ill b on it.,.Much respect but come correct, B would you ever be known as "Exploding Boy" if so..explain... Woodrow, you know its going to get difficult between us...the CARDINALS, left for Jupitor Florida last night, You are already 3 games back.

Give a Man the smell of fish...he will try to marry it.

OOh Star Wars cartoons are on.... timeout...


----------



## sugartibbs

if you wanna
Oh snap, file
too large...Grr I'll get this...


----------



## sugartibbs

Probly a little petty here, but @shredintires, thats not an arm.., the strippers around here know I have a bone down there, I know its on the internet but this isnt a place for casual posters, Thanx..

Oh by the way... Java update, for all there idiocy wants to take over my statusbar, Go hump somboby elses leg muttface....


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Ill b on it.,.Much respect but come correct, B would you ever be known as "Exploding Boy" if so..explain...


I'm not exactly sure where EB's moniker comes from, perhaps a shout out to the Cure song?


----------



## sugartibbs

Im still a Smiths guy.... How soon is now.. Indie till I die,

But a little room for B,B. King... Been downhearted babe
Been downhearted babe,
Every since the day you left...every since the day you left..Cry in c lucielle.little whammy bar....
I know she's a Les Paul... Just seein who I could catch


----------



## dougfresh

OK, when I first got this mako mostah I didn't think too much about it, after a couple days it rocks!! Hardware is soooo much better! Butter, Bacon, no tweaking and theirs this thing called GPS that I never seen before lol


----------



## eddychecker

Isn't it amazing to have working GPS? I've been using a driving app called Waze that's part social media and all fun. You can report accidents, radar, red light cameras and such. You can also see other wazers, yup that's what they call 'em and when you start out, you're a baby wazer. Funny. You can even send a message to someone on the road. Silly.


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> Isn't it amazing to have working GPS? I've been using a driving app called Waze that's part social media and all fun. You can report accidents, radar, red light cameras and such. You can also see other wazers, yup that's what they call 'em and when you start out, you're a baby wazer. Funny. You can even send a message to someone on the road. Silly.


Waze has saved me and my lead foot once or twice as I have no detector in the everyday vehicle. Yup eddy, I'm a wazer too









@dougfresh Ye olde Betsy had to be tweaked , fondled, and massaged just to put out. These new Hoes like to give it up quick and keep you happy

Sent from Susie the Grouper


----------



## dougfresh

Agreed guys! It's time for everyone rocking a vibrator to upgrade.


----------



## shreddintyres

Could they have picked a WORSE half time show? since the Janet Jackson "incident" i have yet to see a PASSABLE half time show. Nothing even comes close to half time shows of the 90's

damn puritanistic media


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> Could they have picked a WORSE half time show? since the Janet Jackson "incident" i have yet to see a PASSABLE half time show. Nothing even comes close to half time shows of the 90's
> 
> damn puritanistic media


Agreed

109 YARDS...ARE U KIDDING ME??????

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Tell me about it, The Super Bowl is over...I still got liquor and Pizza..Viva La Whatever...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey I'm a wazer too , it has saved me in my sti a number of times from the state troops on the highway. Definitely recommend for anyone that does a lot of driving. If not because of a lead foot at least for the advanced warnings of dangers ahead or traffic backups reported by other wazers that don't show up so fast on google maps or other traffic reporting apps.

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## dougfresh

Woody or Zentites, why does the brown side forums have Development threads and Original Development threads? Sounds stupid....


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> Woody or Zentites, why does the brown side forums have Development threads and Original Development threads? Sounds stupid....


id assume so kangers have a place to play and actual devs have a place to work and get useful feedback instead of ZOMG add this feature from this rom or ZOMG im only getting 2 hrs screen on time when everyone else says they are getting 50 hours and i have 500000 apps installed


----------



## Woody

^^^ This. The thinking is that Development is for mods and zip wizards, whereas the Original Development is more for Source based ROMs. There are more things about it, but in the simplist form, that is why.

It started at the GNex I think, or maybe Note II (Int'l) and has been filtering down from there. I don't think that there are many with ODs though, so not sure if it would get down to Vibe/Cappy. I have seen one that was labeled [Port] Development but I can't remember where that was at.

Personally, I hang out more in the OD thread because most of the rif-raf is afraid to come in there. Makes things cleaner, if only in my mind. But then you also have Devs that are way more militant in how they maintain their thread. Can almost be a turn off.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Personally, I hang out more in the OD thread because most of the rif-raf is afraid to come in there. Makes things cleaner, if only in my mind. But then you also have Devs that are way more militant in how they maintain their thread. Can almost be a turn off.


I was reading the vanilla rootbox thread and i kept envisioning the soup Nazi from seinfeld....NO ROM FOR YOU

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

DF, I've been running Slim on my mako for the past few days and it's working great. The official just came out today! But I bet you knew that... ;')


----------



## Br1cK'd

No Mako for me today, no updates from Google. I'm still sharkbait.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

I figured you didn't get it. I expected a joyous GTalk from you! Lol Hopefully tomorrow. I'm heading home and installing that toolkit on my shitty XP lappy to see if I can root this bad boy tonight, if not I'll wait until tomorrow and root pop's also at the OGs crib.


----------



## dougfresh

For you Twitter peeps, theirs a new app called Carbon and it's free today on Amazon. Scope it








http://m.gizmodo.com/5981619/carbon-a-better-looking-twitter-interface


----------



## dougfresh

ok, does anyone want my crappy XP for skeet shooting? didnt work on the 959 and didnt work on the n4.I'll pay!!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh dougie Fresh, stepping on your toe as you brace... And i bitch slap you.. Im firing up my highly inteligent preditor... Skeet shooting for dumbasses...Maybe you and Maveric can start a new cult...till then Danger Zone potato head...woooooooo

If your having trouble in interperation join the lower 10per cent... Wow that felt good...

My glasses are cooler than yours...


----------



## dougfresh

Damn bro. You freaking told me to fuck myself. But you say it so funny that I love it! Good looks Sally!


----------



## sugartibbs

just playin my brotha, your one of the few peeps I can step out on... and you understand.. I have gummy bear thunder,,,,finger that out gswizzle...

Just my 2 cents.your g4, Im sgs3.. we have always been friends, but if were using software is this thread going to end...I hope not but Google is alot different that android...2cents..this has been a great thread,, hope it doesnt end as we invest in different software... Sadly I go back to Vibrant q and a and Its not the same...we move on..


----------



## dougfresh

I know Sally! We're always good cuz fun it's what it's all about broski


----------



## lapdog01

@d'fresh and @sugarmoney

Are you two SURE you aren't old friends before the Vibe?? You guys have me ROFL.







You two should do some stand up. Maybe we can have a Zen-BBQ in say Colorado or Cincy







and just get you two some quality drinks and turn you loose.


----------



## dougfresh

LMAO! Sounds like a plan Lappy.  Sugartibbs is my redheaded stepfather lmao!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woot! Still sharkbait, but the chum is in the water. Got a shipping notification.....


----------



## Woody

I sure hope this thread doesn't end. If anything we can still use it to share and pass, if not for conversation. It isn't like we are doing anything against the rulez, so as long as that stays the same, we should be good with regards to the host. Plus if RW pays their bandwidth bills.

You know I was thinking the other day about a Zen-BBQ and the possibilities of it. We are mostly centraled in the midwest with B, Ray, Doug and a few others being the outliers. Maybe we could meet for a game weekend or something like that. Then next time meet somewhere else. A traveling Zen-BBQ. That would be a pretty sweet excuse for a trip, no? St. Louis or Chicago seem like good candidates. Cincy too. Something within driving distance (but would be airfair for others). Hmm, the logistics of it might be hard. Not impossible, but hard.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... If your having trouble in interperation join the lower 10per cent... Wow that felt good ...


My interpretation is sometimes worthy of single digits. Then again, it just wouldn't be sugartibbs if it were any other way.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody lol, you freaked me out! Very funny:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37578904&postcount=2


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Woody lol, you freaked me out! Very funny:
> http://forum.xda-dev...904&postcount=2


"Woody's splinters" ... hahahahaha. Good stuff.


----------



## Br1cK'd

THIS THREAD WILL LIVE FOREVAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## manus ferrera

Guys need help. so i just received my nexus 4 yesterday but i didnt know i needed a micro sim. so today my vibrant completely lost service i tried airplane mode, wipe reflash, *#*#4636#*#* it shows i have a connection but says only for emergency calls only. i dont know what else to do.
and another question anyone know where i can get micro sims on the cheap

thanks.


----------



## Woody

Whoa! Whoa!! Whoa!!!

Yesterday was Jorge's birthday. I hope that you had a nice one. Ripe old age of 36. That is exactly 2.25 N00B_IN_N33Ds.

Edit: Manus, I think Doug said that he got his from some honey that he knew that worked for TMo. You could probably go in there and get one from them if you ask nicely. Or you could use one as a template and cut it yourself.


----------



## dougfresh

Manus, I went to the mall and TMO would swap it out for free. But you need to bring your N4 with you. I didn't so at the mall there's a cellphone kiosk and the dude took an iPhone sim and a scissor and trimmed it perfectly. I felt brave and cut my dad's sim and a file and in 5 minutes his was golden.


----------



## lapdog01

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY JORGE. Celebrate all week. 36 is still young my friend

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

@manus - what Doug said.

I haven't gotten my Mako yet, but my co-worker had his existing SIM trimmed at the local TMo store as well. Since yours may have gone bad, they replace those for free. YOu might be able to work it out as a swap out for free, since the SIM went bad at the same time you got a new phone. Also, there are microSIM adapters out there, so you can go back to a phone with a regular SIM again, without having to buy a new one again.

EDIT - Here's a nice Amazon find that's right up that alley. Plenty of similar products as well.

Happy Belated Jorge!


----------



## lapdog01

manus ferrera said:


> Guys need help. so i just received my nexus 4 yesterday but i didnt know i needed a micro sim. so today my vibrant completely lost service i tried airplane mode, wipe reflash, *#*#4636#*#* it shows i have a connection but says only for emergency calls only. i dont know what else to do.
> and another question anyone know where i can get micro sims on the cheap
> 
> thanks.


Go to a T-mo store that has a pretty girl there. Ask her if she could help you to get a new sim. when she talks only look at her mouth. DO NOT look at anything Except her mouth. You will walk out with a sim and a phone number.

@yosup...Don't Ask


----------



## sugartibbs

Im not picky...however if were talking bbq with all peeps, it has to be fullpig(squeeeeel included) buried in palm leaves, full kegger, and hotties....too much?

Im not picky...however if were talking bbq with all peeps, it has to be fullpig(squeeeeel included) buried in palm leaves, full kegger, and hotties....too much?


----------



## sugartibbs

Made the same mistake lappy, but I have about 20 micro adjusters off EBay...

Ordered 1... they sent me 20, knowing it wouldn't work..live and learn...


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> Im not picky...however if were talking bbq with all peeps, it has to be fullpig(squeeeeel included) buried in palm leaves, full kegger, and hotties....too much?Im not picky...however if were talking bbq with all peeps, it has to be fullpig(squeeeeel included) buried in palm leaves, full kegger, and hotties....too much?


Dude you just made my stomach growl!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

A life without reflection is not worth living..Sugartibbs, I know but I did just say it...

Sorry if I got you grounded for a coupla days from the internet Fresh,,,...Viva Las Vegas...

Give a noob a fish wallpaper, he will ask about battery life


----------



## dougfresh

I need some advice from my sgs3 homies running twrp. I wanna backup my stock/rooted ROM (yep you heard right), in the nandroid settings it automatically checks on 3 things data,system and boot. 2 other options Cache and Recovery are not checked, So do I leave it at 3 or check all 5? BTW I'm on team win irc and someone responded to just 3...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks for the belated birthday greetings and wishes it's well appreciated! 
@ DF, I've backed up with just the 3 options checked. Haven't checked the other 2 ever and can restore just fine. Don't know if there's an advantage if you check them?

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Happy Birthday Jorgie! Welcome to the over 35 club!!

Oops thanks Jorge I'll backup that way also


----------



## samsgun357

You guys could all come out to the nations capital. Then we could go bitch slap all these fool ass politicians. Imagine the banter as we are all in a 10x12 cage lol.

Happy belated Jorge boy!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy belated Jorge !!!!!

@DF only 3 here too.. BTW learned a trick that seems to work. doing a full wipe to update a ROM . After everything settles, to set back up and restore to your liking just go back into TWRP and just restore the data from a nandroid back up.. Vola up and running with out having to mess with TB..


----------



## dougfresh

Oh, nice trick Ray! Thanks broski







It's starting like a noob again. Just backed up my ROM, recovery on another, installed Franco.updater apk and backed the Google kernel, tweaked my colors, de-bloated most of those system gapps. Have you used Lightflow? It's awesome for controlling the LED notifications.Finally we got colorful LEDs








Hmm.Ray are you the one that has a mako or its another Zentite


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> You guys could all come out to the nations capital. Then we could go bitch slap all these fool ass politicians. Imagine the banter as we are all in a 10x12 cage lol.
> 
> Happy belated Jorge boy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


 LET'S DO THIS MANG. A DC BBQ. For dessert we can roast smores on the steps of congress....(i'll bring the bail money)

@Br1cK'd ...You got the right attitude ma brotha. Miss right now until you find Miss Right.

@ D'fresh..How many days before you rooted the Mako?? I lasted a whole 7 days with the S3, but only two days with le Grouper( I blame


----------



## Br1cK'd

SQUEEEEE!!!!










I got a long day of waitin ahead of me, Cisco.

@Lappy - I have you to thank for at least some of my current attitude, it was your words of inspiration a couple weeks ago that helped me find the strength. The support I got from everyone here helped. don't get me wrong guys, but you know, sometimes its just a few simple words that set the wheels in motion.


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy belated Jorge!!

I'd be down for a zen bbq, why dont yall take a vacay and come visit me out here in the Carribean. But in all seriousness if im back in the states when this goes down id love to come by and meet the Zen Family.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> SQUEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a long day of waitin ahead of me, Cisco.
> 
> @Lappy - I have you to thank for at least some of my current attitude, it was your words of inspiration a couple weeks ago that helped me find the strength. The support I got from everyone here helped. don't get me wrong guys, but you know, sometimes its just a few simple words that set the wheels in motion.


We pick each other up. Someone long ago ( I'm old) passed along some similar words to a young frustrated me when I needed it. Second hand words outweigh going through and learning on your own. Glad you got your Swag back. ....and NOW..ENTER THE MAKO. All ma Zen Homes SEIZE THE MUTHA#&%#&% DAY...peace
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> We pick each other up. Someone long ago ( I'm old) passed along some similar words to a young frustrated me when I needed it. Second hand words outweigh going through and learning on your own. Glad you got your Swag back. ....and NOW..ENTER THE MAKO. All ma Zen Homes SEIZE THE MUTHA#&%#&% DAY...peace
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Real Talk


----------



## Raykovitz

@DF No mako here... Would love one tho !


----------



## dougfresh

I a few hours our zen master will have a smile eyeglass frame to eyeglass frame... Enjoy it you deserve it. Lappy it took 4 days lol.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am gonna measure my time to root in minutes I think, lmao. Already have all the recovery images, and everything needed to root via ADB. I am having it shipped to work so it won't be sitting on my doorstep all day. The UPS guy never comes here until later in the day, I may even have to stay at work late to get it, but that's ok by me!


----------



## dougfresh

Yep, just root because unlocking the BLer wipes everything including SD as you know I'm sure


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yessir, was exactly the same way on the N7


----------



## Woody

I think I remember reading that there is an exploit to unlock the BL's that doesn't wipe the internal. I can't remember if it was in the N7 or N4 threads. I'll look around, but seeing as your new sweety is virginal, it really shouldn't matter at this point.

This is my 667th post. What a post to break the devil's number. It has several keywords that any search engine would begin to sweat at.

Exploit
Unlock
Wipe
Internal
Sweety
Virginal


----------



## lapdog01

:lol:nice ..wood (what she said)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its almost like a Woody Word Game, rearrange the words to make a sentence....

Wipe the Exploit to Unlock an Internal Virginal Sweety


----------



## Br1cK'd

We Have Nexus!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Thumbs up!!!!!! I downloaded Franco b05 last night and alllmost pulled the trigger. I says it's for stock/aosp. What do you think B?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Not sure man, just rooted it, now going to get my SIM. I'm thinkin I might stay stock for a few, get the feel for it. Never had a phone that came out of the box with AOSP on it, all shiny and smellin fresh!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm feeling ya! Hell after 5-6 days already, I don't mind too much the white backgrounds on apks.Been an inverted type since cm7.... I left to work at 10 am and at 5 pm I still have 90% battery lol. I debloated a lot of those blood sucking Google apps


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I'm feeling ya! Hell after 5-6 days already, I don't mind too much the white backgrounds on apks.Been an inverted type since cm7.... I left to work at 10 am and at 5 pm I still have 90% battery lol. I debloated a lot of those blood sucking Google apps


Crack flashing twitches should be setting In soon Dfresh
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I'm locked and loaded Lappy with Slim, BB7, Franco kernel lol.I'll leave work in a few hours which is my Ballmer Effect Time Zone


----------



## sugartibbs

Are you deaf, Dr. Who just used Carribean and BBQ in the same sentence, Forget Mako.. I know its juvenile but it always tickles me, can we expect pulled pork?


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Lappy - anyone who said more than 3 hours LOST!!! I'm reporting my first soft brick, my own fault, flashing something I created, and now I'm up on BB7, let the crack flashing commence!


----------



## sugartibbs

OMG Brick'd has a soft brick? Join the great unwashed, you are human afterall...

Just for old times..Remember this post from the brownside " I changed one letter and laughed badly" Well I guess you had to be there...


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> @ Lappy - anyone who said more than 3 hours LOST!!! I'm reporting my first soft brick, my own fault, flashing something I created, and now I'm up on BB7, let the crack flashing commence!


And soon it will be running "Zen"

Sent from my Nexus S on "Xylon" Jelly Bean 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> And soon it will be running "Zen"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on "Xylon" Jelly Bean 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


I had to do a triple take!!!! BIG DOG!!! Haven't seen you around in MINUTE. What's good man?


----------



## sugartibbs

Bricke'd it feels so wrong to give advice to you, Slim is easy, and don't disrepect the original betsy, she's [email protected]


----------



## Br1cK'd

THIS IS CHRISTMAS!!!!

Lol, seriously, WOW. Quad core, 2GB ram, just DRIPPIN with Android gooey goodness. I've loaded up all my apps and necessary files, and have only used a gig. With my tunes in the cloud, the 8GB was def the right choice for me. The glass on the back is a little odd, glad I got the bumper with it. It feels a little lighter than the Vibe, even though the Vibe sits inside its borders comfortably, case included.

One nifty little feature thats got me tickled, is being able to set the color and pulse speed and duration of the notification light. I'm simple, it doesn't take much to impress me sometimes. $400 for a fucking little light that makes me smile, and ignore the notification so I can watch it flash.

OHHH SHINY!!!!

EDIT - Still, or better yet back to, running BB7 right now if anyone was wondering, gonna let her settle in for the night, she had a very promiscuous afternoon. Right out the box and into the fire, she's a trooper.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> @ Lappy - anyone who said more than 3 hours LOST!!! I'm reporting my first soft brick, my own fault, flashing something I created, and now I'm up on BB7, let the crack flashing commence!


B you even exceeded MY expectations..I had 8 hours lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> B you even exceeded MY expectations..I had 8 hours lol


It was just one of those things man. I picked her up, hit all the right buttons, and from the way she looked at me, I just knew.

I didn't have to wait this time.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Imagen if someone stumbled upon the last couple pages from a Google search for "slut" would be thinking when they tried to understand what's really being discussed :-D


----------



## Woody

Hey N4 peeps, there is a "story" on the RW front page (more like an advertisement though) for a pretty slick looking case from Diztronic. It is on the cheap but looks low-pro, sturdy and kind of nice. If you click on the article source at the bottom, it takes you straight to their page. I thinks I might pick one up for my SGS3. I have a case (don't use it unless I am active with the kids or there is a danger of slam) but I think that I might pick one up tomorrow.

@Lappy, can you help me with a BA? I have really no idea. I want to convert this BA to SGS3 resolution. Right now it is set up to fit the Vibe.
http://d-h.st/0Mr


----------



## dougfresh

The Sally Mako SB tester has landed!!!! PRB and Bricks have been superbly helpful! I'm naming her Sally after Tibby!


----------



## sugartibbs

You see how family nicknames can change, older sis calls me tibbles , like a cat, but she was older.. Ive never formerly met D.Fresh and he calls Tibby, the worse or more emberassing the nickname the more it sticks...Im a rural constuction/farmer dude, but I guess Im tibbs online, thank god were the only ones that read this..my friends wouldn't understand, plugging in a computer is a challenge..


----------



## sugartibbs

Memo to Brick'd..slim hasn't updated for awlile, it was my fave and it covers alot of phone models...Been using illusion by @Mike Ramesy..runs a nice thread..Like Infamous, but the old Zen Thread spoiled us all, that baby updated hourly there for awhile...and what happened to the P.M.?


----------



## shreddintyres

sugartibbs said:


> Memo to Brick'd..slim hasn't updated for awlile, it was my fave and it covers alot of phone models...Been using illusion by @Mike Ramesy..runs a nice thread..Like Infamous, but the old Zen Thread spoiled us all, that baby updated hourly there for awhile...and what happened to the P.M.?


Slim thread on xda seems pretty active, (GNex) they just updated with RC2 not too long ago, I have noticed that alot of the threads on Rootz, least in the GNex section, are kinda dying down if not completely dying out where as i can barely keep up with the 3-4 threads i follow on xda

on a side note, does anyone understand specifically how the ROW scheduler works, im finding it on the gnex along with interactive governor and Franco Kernel to be the best but im not sure how the tunables for it work.


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Memo to Brick'd..slim hasn't updated for awlile, it was my fave and it covers alot of phone models...Been using illusion by @Mike Ramesy..runs a nice thread..Like Infamous, but the old Zen Thread spoiled us all, that baby updated hourly there for awhile...and what happened to the P.M.?


http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list


----------



## dougfresh

MR B has blackbeaned the building. I'm blasting that next. Yo, Bricks I know you're crashed, but Matrix kernel has the Mako looking bustin


----------



## dougfresh

Can all the sgs3 Zennies sell their phones for $250 and pitch in another hundouh so the family have the same WHIP! That will ideal


----------



## sugartibbs

Whose woods are these I think I know
His house is in the village though
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow

My little horse must think it queer
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake
The only other sound the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake

The woods are lovely ,dark and deep
But I have promises to keep
And miles to go before I sleep
And miles to go before I sleep


----------



## samsgun357

Yo freshie, if someone was selling gs3 outright for $250, I'd be all over that! Right now the going rate is about $400. I've spent some time with an n4 recently, its a really nice device! Both it and the gs3 have upsides and some downsides but all in all they are very comparable. All this n4 talk and the fact that big brick daddy has one is making me a little envious. So I've convinced the GF that she needs to buy one, by proxy I'll have one. Hope that happens sooner than later so I can jump in the shark tank with ya's.

Eat Play Google


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> @Lappy, can you help me with a BA? I have really no idea. I want to convert this BA to SGS3 resolution. Right now it is set up to fit the Vibe.
> http://d-h.st/0Mr


I AM ON IT WOOD....Did you ever check out that landscape bootani I linked to ya?

Here ya go Modfather...................
https://www.dropbox....otanimation.zip

Also Wood, Check out the elago cases

http://www.amazon.co...msung galaxy s3

@jaliscojorge

If you are planning on flashing Darthstalker X, DON't flash if you need wallet because the libfix actually breaks NFC. I'm trying to find a workaround now

Edit..EPIC FAIL Jorge. I better do some work soon, but I will have a fix later today or my Name isn't dougfreshy


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> I had to do a triple take!!!! BIG DOG!!! Haven't seen you around in MINUTE. What's good man?


Whats up Brother "B"

and all Zen nation.

Sorry for not being around much, I know it has bean a while.

Life just took over in a major,MAJOR way, with My work always on the verge of collapse, More and more time and effort to just help keep it going. The wife finally able to find some work. The real "Big Dog" being sick, now I'm up for some major medical issues. I'm just frustrated, down and burnt out.

I tried to keep up with My on line existence but just could not.

there is some new hope at work that looks good so,,,, 
My fingers are crossed but it makes it hard to do anything with my fingers that way.

I will try to do better.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Much Love Big Dog! Sorry to hear about the recent trials and tribulations. You take care of business man, we will be here for you to vent or lean on whenever you need us man, its good to see you now and again and know you're still lurking out there when you find the time. It's long been my view, that those that have to face the toughest challenges in life, have an opportunity to reap the greatest rewards when it's all said and done.

Keep your head up my brother, loads of Zen Vibes coming your way today.


----------



## manus ferrera

So I went to the T-Mobile store and asked for Sim cards bit it was a guy employee. So I stayed with the plan an looked at his mouth the whole time and was able to get the Sims and a number  #possiblehomo? Just messing guys but for the record he had a sweet handle bar mustache.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

LMFAO, thats funny manus!


----------



## Woody

That sh!t made me laugh.

And think of these.


----------



## lapdog01

@Big Dog
Zen forever . lean on us if you need.
@ manus... Lol I assume that you got the sims no?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

A few weeks before my N4 came I ordered a hard case form Kay's. It didn't fit and their customer service was excellent. I got their soft case and use it regularly. then they sent me this:

Dear Customers,

We are writing to you because you have bought a KaysCase Slim Hard Shell Case for Google Nexus 4 when the phone is just launched, and we have disappointed you by sending you a case that doesn't even fit. We have told many of you that we are not going to make these products again before we fix the problems within our quality assurance process. We took the time to fix our mold and all our issues, and we are finally able to re-create the product. Now they are available on Amazon.

We want to let you know that we are selling it at a very low price

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZNBI1S

I hope you can buy it and try it out. If there's anything that you don't like, let us know. If it works well, I hope you can write a review to let other customers know. If you can give us any feedback, we will issue you a full refund.

We have also created another case for Google Nexus 4, which is the ArmorBox

http://www.amazon.com/KaysCase-ArmorBox-Cover-Google-Nexus/dp/B009VK3JKS

If you buy this one and give us feedback, we will also issue you a full refund as appreciation.

We apologize for the inconvenience we have caused you, but I hope you can give us a chance to correct the mistakes we have made.

--

Sincerely,
Natalie H.
Customer Care
[background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]Kay[/background]'s Technology

I was sold and ordered one and it fits perfectly, it's cheap and best of all since their customer service was so good I felt they deserved a second chance. They came through for me.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hello all you boys and girls,
I'd like to take you to the inside world!
It's quite the irregular place to be,
But never fear your safe with me!

Well....Maybe....


----------



## eddychecker

My fellow N4ites, which recovery did you choose? I was really wanting to try TWRP on the Vibe but they never made a version for it. I was going to use it on the N4, but I'm really comfortable with the CWM format. Just wondering which you chose. Zennites, I know that TWRP is an option on the S3, did you choose it? Why?


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy I'm using the latest twrp 2.4.1.0 . Download goo.im app from the play store and there's an option in settings to flash open recovery and it does it for you automatically


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Eddy I'm using the latest twrp 2.4.1.0 . Download goo.im app from the play store and there's an option in settings to flash open recovery and it does it for you automatically


+1 TWRP FTW!!! I fell in love with it on my N7, nice easy touch interface, haven't run into any oddness yet, at least, that was caused by TWRP and not myself.

My installation differs form Douggie's, I go in Commando Line style nad push the img via adb, but there are many paths to a single result.


----------



## lapdog01

I approve of TWRP. see above posts

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

And that's why I come here first. You guys are a treasure trove of information. Thank you all.


----------



## Woody

Not that it matters anymore, but I also approve TWRP. One thing that I really like is that fact that you can que zips to flash in order. Makes it really easy-peasy. You can flash a ROM, Gapps, Kernel, inverted apps and be done with it in one shot. Not that it is hard to do it in CWR but I like the automation of it. Plus you can designate where you want your back to be located and name it before you back it up. The UI is really the selling point for me because really, recovery is recovery is recovery. There were some problems when TWRP was crossing over the 4.1 to 4.2 build structures and the whole multiuser format, but that was taken care of a few versions ago.

@Lappy Thanks for doing that BA for me. Size is perfect. It seems to be sped up a bit but that just may be because of what is under the hood. How did you change the resolution on it? Was it just the Desc.txt entry? If that is the case and that easy, then I might convert the whole mass I have by cross referencing the old and your new.

Also, I didn't get the 2nd version of your BA. Did you send it here or over there? Send it again if you want and I will check it out.


----------



## lapdog01

Yes sir wood its just the resolution inside the desc.text. changed it to 720 x1280. Also I dloaded bootanimation factory to the computer which allows you to view them before you push. 
As far as the 2nd one I did http://db.tt/MmTCqDE7

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy and Woody, has their been a workaround for your G3 to move data from apps to the external SD? My boss just got "storage low" notification. He's still stock (chicken shit lol) and the majority is taken by 2 games









16 gig btw


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks and for everyone, Box is giving away 25 gigs of free storage for life 
http://m.gizmodo.com/5982539/25gb-of-free-cloud-storage-is-your-deal-of-the-day


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Bricks and for everyone, Box is giving away 25 gigs of free storage for life
> http://m.gizmodo.com/5982539/25gb-of-free-cloud-storage-is-your-deal-of-the-day


Good lookin out! I just signed up and mass texted all my boys about it. Makes my 13GB dropbox look like kid stuff, lol.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy and Woody, has their been a workaround for your G3 to move data from apps to the external SD? My boss just got "storage low" notification. He's still stock (chicken shit lol) and the majority is taken by 2 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gig btw


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849844&highlight=apps+to+sd

D'fresh. He Needs to root that dawg then with this mod he will be golden. use this for root with odin http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771687

Tell him if he wants to RUN with the BIG Dog(s) kmc He first has to get off the friggin porch


----------



## Br1cK'd

For my N4ers out there, check out this Matr1x kernel from mathkid95 here on rootz. He's pulling in some nice patches from various locations and its running great for me so far. Flashed it last night just before bed and haven't flashed anything all day.

I did go ahead and buy the FauxClock app to control the kernel options, haven't tweaked it too much yet, but I did clock down the proc to 1.35. No noticeable decrease in performance, and it should allow for a slower battery drain. Its fun to watch the app register the FOUR cores as they ramp up and down. My damn phone has as much ram and more cpu cores than my personal file server at home. Crazy.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ Big Dog. No need for apologies. Life takes us on wild rides sometimes and I believe everyone here knows that. Hope you get past your medical troubles soon. Like it was said earlier we'll be here for whatever reason it may be you need us. 
@ lappy. Thanks for the heads up on vX. I was planning to flash this weekend. Guess I'll have to wait for a fix or something?

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> @ Big Dog. No need for apologies. Life takes us on wild rides sometimes and I believe everyone here knows that. Hope you get past your medical troubles soon. Like it was said earlier we'll be here for whatever reason it may be you need us.
> @ lappy. Thanks for the heads up on vX. I was planning to flash this weekend. Guess I'll have to wait for a fix or something?
> 
> Sent from the real next big thing


No need to wait Jorge . Go install this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&feature=nav_other#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDYsInN0ZXJpY3Nvbi5idXN5Ym94Il0.

Then install this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2044362

Just finished and it's Golden....but NANDROID first


----------



## samsgun357

I have 98.75gb of dropbox space. Don't ask how I got it??? I did the "get 50gb for free" zip that's floating around a long time ago. Other than that I have no idea how I got that much storage. I'm only using about 2gb. Who knows when db will pull the rug out from under me so Doug(PE)Fresh aka Freshie Love 1 aka Mr. Solofresh, I thank you for the hookup! I can't wait to put my stuff in box! (Pun intended)

@Woody, could you create a list in the op as to who is rocking which device? We all came together with vibes but most everybody has moved on and sometimes I can't remember who has which, N4 or GS3. Too many whacks to the head when I was playing football........or it could be all the prime grade cheeba I smoked.

Eat Play Google


----------



## Woody

No problem. I'll do it in the morning after I scan back a bunch of pages and see who has what. I'll probably just append the birthday list. Manus, if you want to be on there, tell us your birthday. You too Big Dog.

B here is an app by Chainfire that is a floater that tells you various things about your processors, cores, I/Os,... I use it from time to time when I am flashing kernels to make sure the cores are shutting down or ramping up properly. It floats above all apps, Widgets and screens. When I am done watching what I want, I just hit the red circle in the corner.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1933284


----------



## Br1cK'd

Nice Woody, I'll check it out for sure

EDIT - DAMMIT - How do I keep doing that when I reply to you!









EDIT 2 - That is a pretty slick app, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Nice Woody


Yo man tighten up bro  I know after a bad breakup things get cloudy in yo' head bruh ROFL !!


----------



## lapdog01

This thread is the best 

Where is Amandadam ? Heloo You must post so that we know you are good

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks, I'm thinking your avatar is too damn dark for a person that believes in the Ying-Yang, spiritual zen, and good feeling. I think it's time to " Rally 'round the family, with a pocket full of shells" and think about a new avatar theme for the Zentites. I'm thinking Moaaaar Booooobbbbbbbbbbbbbbs or childhood pictures lol


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy for the leg work you did with wallet on version X. Hopefully I'll have time this weekend to upgrade. My new htpc build has been keeping my free time busy. Almost done though. 
I'm kind of digging DF's idea for childhood avatars 

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## Woody

OP has been updated with everything that I can find out for now. If you guy know what someone is running (pretty much LazyB, Amandadam and BigDog [Nexus S maybe]), let me know.

I wouldn't mind an avatar change over here. When you say, Childhood, does that mean us as kids, like a picture of ourselves in grade school, or do you mean something like Gary Coleman or Punky Brewster or Lorne Green for all you old guys? Wait!! What did he just say?


----------



## lapdog01

LORNE GREENE ROFL.. Thanks wood that's just what I needed this morning.

@Jorge
This stalker X is so nice that. ...wait for it....Lappy is running Touchwiz launcher....(Raykovitz would approve)
Whatcha got under the hood of that build Jorge?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

LD, TW launcher is the only aspect of TW that I don't prefer.. Gotta have the scroling dock of Apex. I tried Darthstalker 9 and did'nt like it that much. I've been sticking with Frosty.


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> LD, TW launcher is the only aspect of TW that I don't prefer.. Gotta have the scroling dock of Apex. I tried Darthstalker 9 and did'nt like it that much. I've been sticking with Frosty.


V9 was probably the most buggy version. VX is nice. Strange how frosty is good for you but was very laggy on my S3. Its nice to have choices. I was mistakenly under the impression that you liked the launcher.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

hey yall completely off topic-ish tho this is an OT thread after all, im looking into doing some modifications to the ROW governor to try and improve performance on my device. Looking at the configurable options for ROW im having a bit of difficulty deciphering what it all means.

ROW - Read Over Write scheduler

i got this from a changelog for a generic linux kernel that describes the different options:

Config options 
+============== 
+1. hp_read_quantum: dispatch quantum for the high priority READ queue 
+ (default is 100 requests) 
+2. rp_read_quantum: dispatch quantum for the regular priority READ 
+ queue (default is 100 requests) 
+3. hp_swrite_quantum: dispatch quantum for the high priority 
+ Synchronous WRITE queue (default is 2 requests) 
+4. rp_swrite_quantum: dispatch quantum for the regular priority 
+ Synchronous WRITE queue (default is 1 requests) 
+5. rp_write_quantum: dispatch quantum for the regular priority WRITE 
+ queue (default is 1 requests) 
+6. lp_read_quantum: dispatch quantum for the low priority READ queue 
+ (default is 1 requests) 
+7. lp_swrite_quantum: dispatch quantum for the low priority Synchronous 
+ WRITE queue (default is 1 requests) 
+8. read_idle: how long to idle on read queue in Msec (in case idling 
+ is enabled on that queue). (default is 5 Msec) 
+9. read_idle_freq: frequency of inserting READ requests that will 
+ trigger idling. This is the time in Msec between inserting two READ 
+ requests. (default is 8 Msec) 
+ 
+Note: Dispatch quantum is number of requests that will be dispatched 
+from a certain queue in a dispatch cycle. 

my difficulty is understanding lines 1-7 specifically when it references quantum. I've read the note and understand that Dispatch quantum has to do with the number of requests that will be dispatched(discarded?) in a cycle. What i dont understand is quantum referring to something similar to "entropy" that we see mentioned in most kernel documentation?

my understanding that increasing 1-7 will generally lead to lag and greater overhead while dropping it will lead to higher consumption of battery but potentially less overhead increasing overall performance

increasing 8 would lead to lag cuz the cpu would hang in idle longer, definitely increase battery life as power consumption at idle is negligble

increasing 9 would lead to lag and probably worsen battery life to some extent because read actions would take longer to perform and would introduce lag, reducing would lead to generally faster processing of read requests, (presently this is set at 20ms by Default in Franco kernel)

Any input would be appreciated.

- Cheers


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Woody, thanks for adding devices to the list in op! 
I was trying to look at some of the memorable post links and they all just bring me back to the op. 
Can you guys try it and see if it does the same for you?
Thanks

Eat Play Google


----------



## Woody

I just clicked on a randon 5 and they all went to the right spot. Which ones did you click on? I'll check the links. Hopefully they won't be FUBAR'd bc RW's search sucks.


----------



## eddychecker

samsgun357 said:


> I just clicked on a randon 5 and they all went to the right spot. Which ones did you click on? I'll check the links. Hopefully they won't be FUBAR'd bc RW's search sucks.


Just tested and they work as advertised.


----------



## Woody

Well mine weren't so random clicks as I thought. I hit all 3 Olympic posts, the wifi router post and the Gun Show.

In a strange twist of irony, when someone would all flash JFD over there and complain about something, one of the first questions we would ask was if there was a FFC. Now we all have one. What do you think about our avatars being our pix? For a week or so then move on to something else? Or we could just make it something else to preserve the veil of anonymity.


----------



## samsgun357

Idk, I just checked all of them and they don't work for me. Thanks for testing, now I know its an issue on my end.

I just picked up a case the other day. Its a cellairis aero case. Its two pieces, the inner is a shock absorbant silicone rubber, the outer is hard plastic. It fits really snug which makes it feel more like part of the phone than a case. The rubber extends a bit over the screen creating a nice protectent lip. It also makes it so it won't slide if you lay it with the screen side down. Even though its two pieces it still feels slim. The only downside I've noticed is the volume rocker and the power button are covered with rubber making it a little difficult to push but its not a deal breaker. I got mine for $20 from a kiosk in the local mall. They sell for $35 from the website so I guess I got a good deal. Here's a link to check it out.

https://www.cellairis.com/product/cellairis-aero-case-for-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-gunmetal

Eat Play Google


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> LORNE GREENE ROFL.. Thanks wood that's just what I needed this morning.
> 
> @Jorge
> This stalker X is so nice that. ...wait for it....Lappy is running Touchwiz launcher....(Raykovitz would approve)
> Whatcha got under the hood of that build Jorge?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Thanks Lappy, looking forward to flashing this weekend hopefully.

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Well mine weren't so random clicks as I thought. I hit all 3 Olympic posts, the wifi router post and the Gun Show.
> 
> In a strange twist of irony, when someone would all flash JFD over there and complain about something, one of the first questions we would ask was if there was a FFC. Now we all have one. What do you think about our avatars being our pix? For a week or so then move on to something else? Or we could just make it something else to preserve the veil of anonymity.


Anonymity??????? My Avatar IS my PIC









@samsgun I like the gunmetal. I have that case in pacific blue. I agree about the button difficulty. I also use an Amzer hybrid on occasion. ( yeah I change cases alot) I like the kickstand and its good protection and inexpensive, though not as good looking as the gunny metal. check it out
http://www.amzer.com/Amzer-Double-Layer-Hybrid-Case-with-Kickstand-Black-P94215.htm


----------



## samsgun357

lapdog01 said:


> Anonymity??????? My Avatar IS my PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @samsgun I like the gunmetal. I have that case in pacific blue. I agree about the button difficulty. I also use an Amzer hybrid on occasion. ( yeah I change cases alot) I like the kickstand and its good protection and inexpensive, though not as good looking as the gunny metal. check it out
> http://www.amzer.com/Amzer-Double-Layer-Hybrid-Case-with-Kickstand-Black-P94215.htm


I almost bought one just like this but I don't think it had the ability to use the kickstand in landscape. Of course I was a little preoccupied with the hot chick trying to sell me the case so my ability to pay attention was compromised.
BTW, I saw a couple of incipio cases for under $10 on amazon warehouse.

Eat Play Google


----------



## Br1cK'd

I was just perusing the OP, I didn't realize the with Douggie and myself jumping ship in the last week, that leaves two of us with Vibes as our primary devices. Moving on is always sad, but this unit sticking together in here like we have, speaks worlds for the peeps that are still peepin'.

I haven't spoke up on the subject, but I am all for a Big Zen BBQ one of these days. Pig in the pit, some Beer Butt Chickens on the grill. Hell, I can get **EDIT** a quarter cow	**END EDIT* *, already butchered, offa one of these ranchers out here pretty damn cheap.

In other news, Betsy (the Vibe, haven't found the right moniker for the N4 quite yet, stay tuned) got put to rest last night. I made a final backup of her files, Odin flashed EFTDNB and then JK2. Formatted the SD's, flashed GB BLs, and then flashed ICZen1.8.5, to put her to sleep the right way.

Goodnight dear, I hope you have pleasant dreams, of electric sheep.

*ANOTHER EDIT* - N4 peeps, I just picked up two of the *THESE* cases on Amazon, after reading a couple of independent reviews, I was satisfied with it for the .57 cents and three bucks shipping. I was looking for a hard case option, over the flexible TPU ones, and a slim one at that, that wouldn't add a lot to the phone. I have the Google Bumper, but seeing peoples issues with the glass around the speaker hole shattering, I've become a little paranoid and want that glass protected. It had to cover the top and bottom edges of the front glass to clear my qualifications too, both of my coworkers, one with an SGS3 and one with an N4, have dropped there phones on either the top or bottom, and despite having a hard case, it was not covering those areas. Cracked glass for both of 'em.

Get them while they're hot, there's only 5 left now at that price point.


----------



## lapdog01

@ samsgun
They work well in landscape mode. They also put the young hottie at the mall kiosk for the purpose of distraction...mission accomplished.

@Br1cK'd
I like your take on the BBQ. Summer is fast approaching. And what a fitting sendoff for Betsy. I have been using Susie as a music player, but I believe I gotta put her out to pasture, wrapped up in a comfy Zen rom.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> Thanks for the belated birthday greetings and wishes it's well appreciated! ...


Jorge ... happy belated, my man!! Three Trees and Six Pence. Ain't nuthin but a thang, mang. We just gettin dis party started, bruh.


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> So I went to the T-Mobile store and asked for Sim cards bit it was a guy employee. So I stayed with the plan an looked at his mouth the whole time and was able to get the Sims and a number  #possiblehomo? Just messing guys but for the record he had a sweet handle bar mustache.


LOLOLOLOL ... (wtf??) ... did he look like Prince?


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Go to a T-mo store that has a pretty girl there. Ask her if she could help you to get a new sim. when she talks only look at her mouth. DO NOT look at anything Except her mouth. You will walk out with a sim and a phone number.
> 
> @yosup...Don't Ask


Oh, oh, oh ... hahahahah ... you know me too well. Lol.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Oh, oh, oh ... hahahahah ... you know me too well. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol way to dust off Horshack yosup
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... The new Betsy is already a total slut ...


The lady's stacked and that's a fact,
ain't holding nothing back.

Ooowww ... she's a Br1cK'd ....


----------



## Raykovitz

Since y'all have mentioned cases.. I'm rocking this on the SIII.

http://www.urbanarmorgear.com/collections/samsung/products/gs3-rust


----------



## samsgun357

I'm liking the cases everyone has posted thus far. Everyone feel free to share as long as its not an otterbox. They only belong on fanboy iterds!
(No offense to anyone who may have an otterbox)

Eat Play Google


----------



## Woody

So I have been rocking 4.0.3 on my Transformer tf101 and have been totally happy with it stock, custom kernel and heavily Woodrow-tweaked. I've messed around with CM9, then CM10 nightlies and a version or two of LiquidSmooth. Today at lunch I flash EOS4 (4.2.2) and I'm no stranger to JellyBean but I have been punishing this ROM all day and all night and it is taking everything like a Time's Square streetwalker. It just came out today and I haven't even gone through a full charge cycle yet and am impressed. Just goes to show that no matter how much you see or do, there is always more. I can't wait to show my iBrother-in-law. He hates Android but I keep grinding him down. This may push him over the edge and on to my side.

Manus I know you have a tf101 and it is probably sitting aside now. I suggest you take a real look at this ROM.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry lappy, didn't post my build details in my previous post but here it is. 
Silverstone GD07B case 
MSI MPOWER Z77 motherboard 
i5 3570k cpu 
Noctua nh-l12 cpu cooler 
8gb ddr3 2133 mhz G. Skill Sniper ram
Samsung 840 Pro 128gb ssd 
2 tb wd green sata 3 hdd
Gigabyte geforce gtx 660 ti video card
Seasonic X660 power supply 
Pioneer bdxl bdr-207MBK blu ray drive 
With Windows 7 Ultimate. 
Have a lot of software left to install to have my usual needs done especially for our phone modding but I'll get there. The only part that makes any audible sound to this point is the blu ray drive but its not going to be on while actually watching a movie so I'll just keep it. The audio that can be bitstreamed with this to my onkyo tx-nr818 is way better than through my ps3. Everything is fine except for my Internet speed being all over the place. Still doing process of elimination on that. Just hope it's not the lan controller . Cuz that would mean an rma and rebuild again :-(. 
One question I have is what Internet security /antivirus is mostly used by the Zen crew. I'm done with norton because it bogged my old rig and quarantined my files without the option to restore. Tried trend micro platinum but it interfered wit my network Speed big tine. All I want is a dependable non intrusive or file hostage taking antivirus/ Internet security software. 
It appers trend micro was the main culprit for network speed issues. Once I completely uninstalled it my speed was back. Not as good as the computer that's hooked directly to the router but definitely acceptable. 
Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## manus ferrera

Br1cK said:


> THIS IS CHRISTMAS!!!!
> 
> Lol, seriously, WOW. Quad core, 2GB ram, just DRIPPIN with Android gooey goodness. I've loaded up all my apps and necessary files, and have only used a gig. With my tunes in the cloud, the 8GB was def the right choice for me. The glass on the back is a little odd, glad I got the bumper with it. It feels a little lighter than the Vibe, even though the Vibe sits inside its borders comfortably, case included.
> 
> One nifty little feature thats got me tickled, is being able to set the color and pulse speed and duration of the notification light. I'm simple, it doesn't take much to impress me sometimes. $400 for a fucking little light that makes me smile, and ignore the notification so I can watch it flash.
> 
> OHHH SHINY!!!!
> 
> EDIT - Still, or better yet back to, running BB7 right now if anyone was wondering, gonna let her settle in for the night, she had a very promiscuous afternoon. Right out the box and into the fire, she's a trooper.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki

So brick how were u able to change your notification light and stuff, custom rom? Cause I'm still running stock and there are no options to customize it.

Never mind found it


----------



## lapdog01

@jaliscojorge

Sounds like a serious rig. It seems better all around than my recent build. The only competition may be in the cpu. I rock the amd fx 8 core. I dont even know why I would need 8 cores, but i couldnt resist. Did you ddwrt your router? I know Br1cK"d did and maybe yosup. My neighbor got upset because his signal analyzer shows my signal stronger in his house than his own.

I am headingout for my Granddaughters 3rd Birthday party. Audi trunk full o' presents. TTY Zen Brethren on the morrow
Jorge on the antivirus I use 2 Kaspersky pro and avira pro using avira for the web only.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@jorge - I run Avast, their free version, I'm very happy with its functionality, and I've never had it create any lag in other operations. I run avast on my phone too, that app is a must have IMO. Also, if your comfortable flashing firmware to your router, follow lappy's recommendation. DDWRT firmware gives even a cheap $40 LinkSys jobber, the functionality and options of a device you'd have to pay thousands to get. *EDIT - just be damn sure to follow the intrsuctions tot he letter, or you'll have a brick.*

@manus - I didn't stay on stock long enough to even see its options, lol. I'm running BB7 with the Matr1x kernel currently. *EDIT - glad you found it, neat feature eh?*

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Jorge, I have a hot link to the router discussion and ddwrt download in this here OP

Edit::: If you guys ever think that something should be linked in the OP just let me know. It is a good plcaeholder/table of contents.


----------



## jaliscojorge

What's up guys, I installed dd wrt on an old wrt54g router I had after I had already purchased a new replacement because it was dropping signal all the time but never put it to use to see if it worked. I haven't even checked to see if it's available for my current router?

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## samsgun357

A big happy birthday to my man sugartibbs! Any special plans for tomorrow??

I've been checking out the dd-wrt shizznit, might try it on my old router first. Other than increased signal strength what are the benefits?

Eat Play Google


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Birthday Sugartibbs!!!!!!!! You sonna-a-biatches!! Much love broski!I'm sure you're in the Matrix Zone already. Enjoy it my man


----------



## Br1cK'd

samsgun357 said:


> A big happy birthday to my man sugartibbs! Any special plans for tomorrow??
> 
> I've been checking out the dd-wrt shizznit, might try it on my old router first. Other than increased signal strength what are the benefits?


Tibbs, Have a great BDay tomorrow man!

The DD-WRT benes are numerous, it really gives the cheapo home router some serious professional functionality. From tweaking out your wireless settings down to multimedia support settings, to setting up internal port forwarding and QOS settings for your home network and a whole bunch in between and beyond. It really is the tits IMO.

*Zen Tip of the Day!!!*

I found this site a long time ago, and lost the link and forgot about it. Today, I found myself needing to convert some ma4 files to mp3 format, so I dug it back up. This site allows you to upload audio in almost any format, and convert it to a more useful format, all for free. It does only allow one song upload at a time, but if you let that upload go through, then before clicking the download link, you click the blue name of the site at the top of the page to go back to the home page, you can upload another song, let it convert, and then you can download both files in a zip. As long as you don't close the page and keep clicking the top link, all your files will be combined into one handy zip to download when you're done.

So without further ado, ladies and germs, I present to you, *media.io*


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy birthday tomorrow Tibbs! Hope you enjoy it. 
Does ddwrt improve delivery of overall network speed throughout all ports? 
I just tried Need For Speed Most Wanted on my Htpc and man it looks awesome. And I thought my ps3 had great detail. 
And now my kids won't let me back on after they took the control from me 

Sent from the real next big thing


----------



## lapdog01

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUGARTIBBS. I'll call the area law enforcement and tell 'em to keep the dogs, Women and Children off the streets. Celebrate brother and enjoy yourself.

Hey..My lil g-daughter and Sugar born 1 day apart?? Now I know why she makes me laugh so much.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@jorge - With ddwrt you can adjust signal strength over all bands, or whichever bands you choose I do believe. I stress signal strength, speed is a whole other issue. You may see improved speed performance with the firmware, but deeply tweaking those settings is something I for one have never done. They do have quite a large Wiki and user community where you could probably find better answers than I got.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks for the antivirus and ddwrt advice everyone. I'm trying out one at a time to see how it goes. I can say that panda antivirus was even worse at crippling my network. It slowed it down to less than 1mbs according to speed tests. Wondering why it's happening or if there is something on my setup that doesn't like antivirus software? I have to do a little at a time because I'm getting that look from the wife.









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Happy Birthday Day Sugar. Be safe and we expect a full report in 3-5days, once it starts to.come back to you.


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Birthday Tibbs !!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Nate, did you fix the emoji KB? Woody has a solo flesh story! Hihihi


----------



## Br1cK'd

Jorge, if you haven't already, run a MalwareBytes scan. The free version is just fine. I use it all the time on client machines, it finds things most antivirus programs won't.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

I may try to get passes for the zen crew for next years festival... I think I found Sugar a birthday Bride

http://news.yahoo.co...dF9BRkM-;_ylv=3

Thanks Br1cK'd
I ran Malwarebytes and it picked up on 1 item both my Antivirus' missed.


----------



## Woody

I use malwarebytes for a long time now. Good product. I also use Spywareblaster which picks up cookie bots.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I was talking to our old bud Dan_Brutal just a few minutes ago on GTalk. He lives in Boston, just got power back on, hadn't had heat since yesterday.

Let's all take a few minutes to think about those stuck in the aftermath of the blizzard up there, and wish them well as they dig out and recover. My best to all of our friends and loved ones who are finding themselves in similar situations to Dan's.

EDIT - Spywareblaster is a good one too, +1 to that.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I've used malwarebytes on my old machine. Haven't used it on this new one yet since it's a fresh install but I'll be using it too. The slow down only happens when internet security software installed. And I must need to change something in my browser because it doesn't show my average speed but my usenet app does get up to those speeds.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

What browser Jorge?


----------



## eddychecker

Happy Birthday Sugar!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I mostly use Firefox. Chrome every now and then. I remember moving something in the Firefox configuration before to improve it's speed but I'll have to hunt it down because I don't remember what it was.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Doug fresca and my other zen familia rockin N4's, I saw that PA 3 is available for your device. Have any of you tried it?
Can't wait to get some PA 3 love on my devices.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Gunny, mako has 15+ rommy, no other phones has support.

La Famila siempre esta buenismo

Bricks , is slamming SB,I'm going to slam bb7! 4321..?


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy Birthday Tibbs!!!
Hope you had a wonderful day.

also for what its worth, Happy Chinese New Year everybody!!!


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Gunny, mako has 15+ rommy, no other phones has support.La Famila siempre esta buenismoBricks , is slamming SB,I'm going to slam bb7! 4321..?


Don't slam it too hard, you might hurt something lol.
Plenty of ROM choices for my i535, just don't have any homies in those threads. I get a lil lonely......

S3 folks, has anyone tried Carbon ROM? (I assume its available for tmob s3)
I guess its similar to liquid smooth, same dev, says it was merged from LS etc. 
I'm looking to take the plunge, was trying to wait for stock 4.1.2 update but its taking too long.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Don't slam it too hard, you might hurt something lol.
> Plenty of ROM choices for my i535, just don't have any homies in those threads. I get a lil lonely......
> 
> S3 folks, has anyone tried Carbon ROM? (I assume its available for tmob s3)
> I guess its similar to liquid smooth, same dev, says it was merged from LS etc.
> I'm looking to take the plunge, was trying to wait for stock 4.1.2 update but its taking too long.
> 
> id est quod est


Carbon is 4.2.1 I think. I have a friend who loves it. He is VZW also. Be careful if you go back to 4.1 anytime after 4.2 without odin, cuz I lost GPS and some apps wouldnt work properly.. I had to go to ICS stock to get it back. No biggie, but just a heads-up.

Hmmmm...Carbon has Unofficial Voodoo sound support? http://goo.im/devs/carbon


----------



## eddychecker

Slim is working great on my mako. Of the few (there are so many) I've tried, I've returned to slim every time. I wish I could pare it down some more, I used AROMA to install the apps and kept most off. With 8GB it's tight. I stream audio so that's not a problem, it's just that when I fly I'd like to watch a movie and OTG doesn't work so no external storage for me. :'( Next time I'll buy the bigger storage, but google advertised that USB OTG would work and that's why I bought the smaller storage. BASTARDS! (with a funny french accent for effect)


----------



## Br1cK'd

You guys and your success with SB, I have had nothing but headaches and oddness with it. Screen not drawing properly, settings dropping out after reboot. I've dl'd the main, and test builds, multiple times yesterday and reflashed after wipe accept for once when Doug told me to dirty flash it, and that got even worse, initially its a rock, but after a couple hours things go all wonky for me. Oh well. BB is my go to driver so far, and stable as it can be on my device. I did see AOKP build3 just dropped, might give that a run today.

Eddy, I do believe that USB OTG has to have modules enabled in the kernel. I am confident that as development continues, those modules will be included as these guys iron out their base builds and start adding in the good stuff.

*EDIT* - N4'ers, here's and interesting link and command to run in terminal, to see what kind of proc you have as per the manufacturers performance specs. Put your waders on, I'm sending you to the brown side. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2052496

My result was "Fast", not bad IMO.


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> You guys and your success with SB, I have had nothing but headaches and oddness with it. Screen not drawing properly, settings dropping out after reboot. I've dl'd the main, and test builds, multiple times yesterday and reflashed after wipe accept for once when Doug told me to dirty flash it, and that got even worse, initially its a rock, but after a couple hours things go all wonky for me. Oh well. BB is my go to driver so far, and stable as it can be on my device. I did see AOKP build3 just dropped, might give that a run today.
> 
> Eddy, I do believe that USB OTG has to have modules enabled in the kernel. I am confident that as development continues, those modules will be included as these guys iron out their base builds and start adding in the good stuff.
> 
> *EDIT* - N4'ers, here's and interesting link and command to run in terminal, to see what kind of proc you have as per the manufacturers performance specs. Put your waders on, I'm sending you to the brown side. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2052496
> 
> My result was "Fast", not bad IMO.


Fast here too! better than the alternatives.....


----------



## dougfresh

I've had nuttin' but buttah on SB Jawz, I'm on stock now after a nandroid because that effen BB7 doesn't cooperate with the play store!Bricks, how the heck do you have no issues? With the BB inverted gapps it mostly installed my apks, but paid apps it didn't. I couldn't get my Root Explorer and Nova Prime. Installed a different modded GPlay and shizz got worse

I downloaded Liquid Smooth so that's my next adventure









I don't even read the OP's lol


----------



## dougfresh

New SB Jawz update along with the 959 from a couple days ago. Keep the link in your bookmarks if possible 
http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list


----------



## samsgun357

lapdog01 said:


> I've had nuttin' but buttah on SB Jawz, I'm on stock now after a nandroid because that effen BB7 doesn't cooperate with the play store!Bricks, how the heck do you have no issues? With the BB inverted gapps it mostly installed my apks, but paid apps it didn't. I couldn't get my Root Explorer and Nova Prime. Installed a different modded GPlay and shizz got worseI downloaded Liquid Smooth so that's my next adventure I don't even read the OP's lol


Good looking out lappy on the 4.2 back to 4.1 issue. I assume going from a 4.2 rom back to a 4.1 nandroid would also be an issue.
Some voodoo sound would be nice but it says note 2 and i9300, don't know if it includes other s3 variants. I'm not 100% sold on Carbon yet but its looking good.

@Dougy, you made me lol, I don't even read the op's. You are the man bro!

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> I Mako has fallen off my nightstand twice already. Glass on glass makes a slippery shizzle. Nothing happened but I'm definitely considering a bumper cover or most likely a 3M skin
> 
> Don't slam it too hard, you might hurt something lol.
> Plenty of ROM choices for my i535, just don't have any homies in those threads. I get a lil lonely......
> 
> S3 folks, has anyone tried Carbon ROM? (I assume its available for tmob s3)
> I guess its similar to liquid smooth, same dev, says it was merged from LS etc.
> I'm looking to take the plunge, was trying to wait for stock 4.1.2 update but its taking too long.
> 
> id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Dam it!! Chrome is good but sucks on Roots. Gunny now I forgot what I quoted you on! Lololol
Edit, I see what happened!! Derp


----------



## Br1cK'd

Douggie, just for you man, here's the BB7 GApps with a slight twist. I removed Genie Widget and Setup Wizard from it, but added back in updated inverted Music and YouTube, as well as a working, updated, inverted Market.

I guarantee these are working for me, hopefully they will for you too, and this same package works on AOKP build3 as well, probably work on other builds too. If you are so inclined, you can grab the inverted calendar, contacts, email, and mms apps from BB7 or another source, add them to this zip, and have a inverted apps package that would likely cover most 4.2.1 roms.

http://db.tt/h6wwyLDs

*NOTE TO ALL - *While I am going to say this same inverted GApps package and method for adding the other apps I mentioned above will work for any device running an AOSP/CM 4.2.1 based build, I won't guarantee it. Same as always, yadda yadda.. And if you add in other apps, try to source them from a build that was meant for your device, less chance of compatibility issues that way. MMS and Contacts especially.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Brickers!!


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! I hope the peeps here know wuz up


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Good looking out lappy on the 4.2 back to 4.1 issue. I assume going from a 4.2 rom back to a 4.1 nandroid would also be an issue.
> Some voodoo sound would be nice but it says note 2 and i9300, don't know if it includes other s3 variants. I'm not 100% sold on Carbon yet but its looking good.
> 
> id est quod est


Yes Gunny you are correct sir. I had two 4.1 Nandroids and the were both jacked up on the transition. Also a full wipe and flash was a no go..Only Odin showed the love. I just blasted my my friend a text concerning the Voodoo sound on Carbon. If he confirms I will post.

Nice use of the Latin " it is what it is"

@Br1cK'd
I KNEW that there would be a flurry of activity once you grabbed the Mako, so in anticipation of this I coerced Wifey into keeping hers with the promise of some ZEN_LOVE coming her way by the spring..( don't make me look bad)

@dougfresh only read the 1st, 14th and 37th sentences of any OP......thats what I do


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Lol! I hope the peeps here know wuz up










Edit:::: Lappy, when you Odin back to stock are you using the Root66 package. Imma gonna go on a flashing frenzy on a day or so and I am dreading going 4.1>4.2>4.1>4.2 if you know what I mean. Haven't done it in awhile and not sure if my Franken-Root66 will reset the partitions correctly.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> View attachment 36802
> 
> Edit:::: Lappy, when you Odin back to stock are you using the Root66 package. Imma gonna go on a flashing frenzy on a day or so and I am dreading going 4.1>4.2>4.1>4.2 if you know what I mean. Haven't done it in awhile and not sure if my Franken-Root66 will reset the partitions correctly.


I had to go to stock UVALEM. the root 66 did nothing correctly partition wise. I tried it first (JB root66) and I had system UI fc's. after wipe I had no gps, and no wifi. I don't know if it was just my device, but the Odin to stock brought me back. Also I don't have the stock 4.1 files on my rig, so they should work in all likelihood. I also tried the Wood franken-root, but no dice.

Also wood, you mentioned before that bootanimation seemed faster after we adjusted the resolution. I slowed it down by changing the frames in the desc.txt I think its at 24, maybe try 20 (frames per sec). Also d'load this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1678540

And you can view the boot zips on your desktop or lappy before you push and adjust to your liking


----------



## Woody

Nice. I'll check it out after Cub Scouts tonight. Thanks buddy. I have LH2 but I'll download LEM tonight as well. Maybe I'll make a proper Odin package sometime this week. Hmmm

Nice. I'll check it out after Cub Scouts tonight. Thanks buddy. I have LH2 but I'll download LEM tonight as well. Maybe I'll make a proper Odin package sometime this week. Hmmm

Nice. I'll check it out after Cub Scouts tonight. Thanks buddy. I have LH2 but I'll download LEM tonight as well. Maybe I'll make a proper Odin package sometime this week. Hmmm


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Nice. I'll check it out after Cub Scouts tonight. Thanks buddy. I have LH2 but I'll download LEM tonight as well. Maybe I'll make a proper Odin package sometime this week. Hmmm
> 
> Nice. I'll check it out after Cub Scouts tonight. Thanks buddy. I have LH2 but I'll download LEM tonight as well. Maybe I'll make a proper Odin package sometime this week. Hmmm
> 
> Nice. I'll check it out after Cub Scouts tonight. Thanks buddy. I have LH2 but I'll download LEM tonight as well. Maybe I'll make a proper Odin package sometime this week. Hmmm


3 times for effect lol. I would like a d'load of of of your odin when it's complete please


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> I was talking to our old bud Dan_Brutal just a few minutes ago on GTalk. He lives in Boston, just got power back on, hadn't had heat since yesterday.
> 
> Let's all take a few minutes to think about those stuck in the aftermath of the blizzard up there, and wish them well as they dig out and recover. My best to all of our friends and loved ones who are finding themselves in similar situations to Dan's.
> 
> EDIT - Spywareblaster is a good one too, +1 to that.


Wow. I rember when I was a kid living in New York and seeing the major snow falls and as I got older the snow amount became less and less every winter.

this brings back some memories.


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> 3 times for effect lol. I would like a d'load of of of your odin when it's complete please


I would also like this Odin my internal SD is clogged with "0". Sdcard>0>0>0. Fml

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

drjjones426 said:


> I would also like this Odin my internal SD is clogged with "0". Sdcard>0>0>0. Fml
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


That one stumped me when I first ran into it on the N7. IME, these folders are being created in /data/media, and can be found, managed, and deleted from there. These are simlinked to the sd, so backup your files first just in case you delete everything.

That's at least what I've found true for the N7 and N4, hope it helps.

@Lappy - I'll do my best man, but I don't need your ol' lady pissed off at me! Lol. Tell her I got a tried and true Vibrant I'll trade her outright for the N4. (Did I just say that?) The wheels are turning a little over here, rustily, slowly, creakily turning. Slowly. Lol.

If anything, by then, I'll have a Zen Mod or something of that nature. Something light to get my feet back under me. Source builds are still on the horizon one day, we will just have to see how far down the rabbit hole goes.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

What is the scoop with the /legacy folder. I know there are symlinks and all but my tablet has internal, external, full sized SD in dock and 2 USB ports. The links are getting to be too buckwild for me.


----------



## Br1cK'd

That sounds like a maze Woody. Both my devices that have the same goofy storage config, only have the one SD, and from the sounds of it, thank the good lord for that.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> @Lappy - I'll do my best man, but I don't need your ol' lady pissed off at me! Lol. Tell her I got a tried and true Vibrant I'll trade her outright for the N4. (Did I just say that?) The wheels are turning a little over here, rustily, slowly, creakily turning. Slowly. Lol.
> 
> If anything, by then, I'll have a Zen Mod or something of that nature. Something light to get my feet back under me. Source builds are still on the horizon one day, we will just have to see how far down the rabbit hole goes.


The Woman has a Vibe, a GS Blaze, an N4 and an N10. She is spoiled (my bad) So if no Zen love comes I'll make a Zen bootanimation and put it on some aosp build, That'll buy me some time


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lol, if mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

I'll do at least that much for you man! I started on a little project last night, to get the wheels unstuck. Nothing major yet, just a little theme apk, to get back into the groove. I'll share it here for review once I'm done.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks, I ran AOKP and didn't like it lol. I blasted Liquid Smooth and well, it's SMOOTH!! Really digging it! I blasted the ROM, your inverts, dark framework from Slim website and it's on point!!! Scope it









http://slimroms.net/index.php/downloads/all/viewcategory/214-framework SB dark framework HOLLER!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

I found some cool icons, nexus Q go launcher theme (works with nova) in the market. Here's a screenie 








id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

I dropped Loretta (I think that fits my N4) for the first time this evening....

My heart leapt into my throat having seen both my co-workers damage their new phones in recent weeks.

The Google Bumper did me good, no harm, no foul.


----------



## sugartibbs

Wow what a weekend, thanks for the good Karma, but a, umm my short term memory is kinda mm well ...this is on my PC ...not sure why its bookmarked.. well Im sure it will come back to me...

Loretta?,...nope does she have glasses like that fresh man? Im so confused..


----------



## dougfresh

Damn, the N4 already has a PA 4.2.2 out! Things move very quickly in these boards. I been reading the Franco kernel from today's posts and I gave up after reading 5 pages and I was still looking at posts from a couple hours ago!


----------



## samsgun357

Today has been blah to say the least. Reading this story made me laugh and say WTF? Check it out http://m.gizmodo.com/5984052/duet-vibrator-comes-with-up-to-16gb-of-storage
Brings new meaning to digitally stimulated..lol

@Dougie, have you tried PA 4.2.2 yet? It looks pretty cool.

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

ROFL

best comment on that article..

BizProf
2 hours ago
"What's that strange smell coming from your usb port? It's vaguely familiar, but I can't place it..."

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

That's hilarious! Especially for the "same day delivery by one of the owners" lolol.

Big Guns, no I haven't yet but last night I ran 3.0+ Pie release and didn't care for it. The best thing of it was the amazing "POP" of colors and saturation. Looked almost 2.5 D. They're building their own color tweaked Mako kerneys now


----------



## samsgun357

Give a man a USB flash drive and he will smell fish for life.
LOL

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Give a man a USB flash drive and he will smell fish for life.
> LOL
> 
> id est quod est


Rofl
sent with my fingers


----------



## Woody

For the size of those prongs she's gotta have a taint as thin as a ribbon. I agree with the one commenter, delivery by the owner is a bit creepy. Does he "act out" the instructions for her. "Excuse me while I whip this out!"


----------



## Raykovitz

The Wife wants us to give up coffee for lent... We live in WA. that's like asking a monkey not to throw poo !!


----------



## dougfresh

Ray, lots of jiggles!! thanks for that YouTube, I needed it lol . I gave up coffee about 6 months ago. Used to drink triple expressos once or twice daily. Maybe once a month I have one


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am really not liking that Tapatalk is forcing ads on us now, like in the participated threads section. Grrrrr. The popup said how to disable them, but it went away too fast and I'm not getting the popup back now.

Anybody have any tips for your boy?

EDIT - NVM, got the popup back, says the ads can only be turned off by forum owners. These damn things are coming up here and the brown side, I am not a happy camper about this. I mean, you pay for an app to not have that shizz, right? Me thinks Tapatalk is gonna get a very bad email from me tonight.

UPDATE - No emails sent by me, but ads are gone from my participated threads section. Maybe they are only on from time to time? Either way, I call Shenanigans! Get yer brooms!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Wow what a weekend, thanks for the good Karma, but a, umm my short term memory is kinda mm well ...this is on my PC ...not sure why its bookmarked.. well Im sure it will come back to me...


Shake, shake, shake ... yo' Suga Makuuuuuuhhhh.









Happy Belated B-Day, bro!! Hope you got to "pour some sugar" on someone (esp. that T-Mobile hottie you were tailing all weekend). If not, there's always the SoloFresh route. Just stay away from anyone carrying a 2-pronged USB Vibro.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Reading this story made me laugh and say WTF? Check it out http://m.gizmodo.com...16gb-of-storage
> Brings new meaning to digitally stimulated..lol


Hmm ...



> ... _They also have other models, but not available for delivery: a single-head version called the Solo _...


Sheit ... I got your "single-head" Solo model right here for all dem pretty-young-thangs. No USB connection required.

Although, I'm thinking the chics buying this stuff are techy yet a touch on the butch side o thangs. So, yeah, maybe I'll keep the single-headed monster under wraps for now. Shenanigans. Why don't we just meet for coffee instead (but not during Lent, of course).


----------



## samsgun357

4.2.2 Carbon ROM out for gs3. Waiting to here the skuttle before I jump in.
Found a nice kernel from KT as well. Vzw Gs3 threads are cooking, still miss my homies though.

** I just jumped over to the vibe threads on the brown side, what a cluster F. I got a headache after reading 2 posts. Thank god I'm on to greener pasture.

id est quod est


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... ** I just jumped over to the vibe threads on the brown side, what a cluster F. I got a headache after reading 2 posts. Thank god I'm on to greener pasture.


LOL ... always luv a good old fashioned thread hi-jack. This is sheer comedy.









[ROM][03-MAR][4.0.3] ICS Passion v13.1 - RC1.1 - No Big Update Yet



> *xriderx66*: Screw it, lets turn this into a joke thread.
> 
> *samsgun357*: The Zen lounge part duex!
> 
> *yosup*: When's the "Big Update" coming out? What does "bump" mean?
> 
> *Dougfresh*: MR.Yosup. I don't know you but why spam this bad-ass thread. I only flash Neo buddy's stuff because everybody says so. Neo PM'd me a test build a couple days ago and it's spectacular!!!!!! With permission, I'll post the DropBox
> 
> *ioancr*: Yessss... and will run GS 3 kernel! I'm on!!!
> 
> *Dougfresh*: You too, MR.IOANCR! I've had success with Franco Kernel for the Galaxy Note II on THIS !!!!!!
> 
> *yosup*: MR. Fresh, I don't know you, but I'm just someone waiting patiently since March 2012 for the next "Big Update." Figured it's gonna be huge after the long wait. All this waiting is making me hungry for ... baaaaaccccooonnnnnn!!
> 
> *samsgun357*: If you like this then try euphoria!!! Best ROM ever
> 
> *shreddintyres*: There I fixed it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this rom I used to get 96 hours of battery life and 15 hours screen time on the stock battery. Best kang EVAAAAR
> 
> *iKoolkid*: Wow you guys.
> 
> *dr.mitesh1987*: Me 2 Waiting for the update
> 
> *blazefury*: There is no update... Passion and euphoria have merged into chimera... You need to go to the passion website to download it... They don't post here often
> 
> *xriderx66*: no, they told us there's an update coming soon. Clearly proven by this quote
> 
> *iKoolkid*: You make me laugh.
> 
> *shreddintyres*: Chimera... Wasn't that the name of the disease from mission impossible 2, no thanks I am still waiting on the update we were promised
> 
> *nbhnohome*: If you have Facebook, Head over here https://www.facebook...38731752913934/ . This is where they posted new Rom(s).
> 
> *Dougfresh*: Or here: www.whogivesa****.com or here: www. imaloserbecauseiloveneobuddy.com
> 
> *ioancr*: Testing it right now! It has dual boot and solar charging enabled!!!
> 
> *flapane*: I wonder why in the world Mods don't lock this thread...
> 
> *ioancr*: Maybe they are waiting too... you know, the Big Update. lol
> 
> *Kastro1784*: This ROM old I don't believe there gonna update it that what told last year when still had my vibrant but basically they only working ROMs for the nexus 4 and 7 and Hercules and gs3 and the vibrant also but only jelly bean ROMs no more ICS
> 
> *xriderx66*: Please refer back tothis post where I show proof that there will be an update.
> 
> *Panamon*: If they locked it how would you be able to continue bumping it to the top?
> 
> *Ahardin*: hi all, Just flashed and GPS is not working in any aspect. A lock would be ideal but I'd settle for simple tower triangulation. It is waiting for location, and waiting, and waiting... Is this a known issue? For reference, came from a froyo team whiskey bionix mod and did all the proper mumbo jumbo to get this rather beautiful build on my device. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> *Ahardin*: ****edit ... Just read a bit more into the thread... it seems pointless to ask for support..
> 
> *ioancr*: ^^^ I think it will be fixed in the next release. We are all waiting it here.
> 
> *Ahardin*: So, then its a common issue with the build?
> 
> *xriderx66*: Do yourself, your phone, and everyone here a favor and LEAVE THIS ROM... because there's a better update coming... soon.


----------



## Raykovitz

I always miss out on all the fun....


----------



## dougfresh

I rocked out the Vibe today and left Sally at home. New SB and butter, these Mo' Fuggers keep adding awesome shizz!!! MR. Yosup, I don't know you but PLEASE spaammm this thread lol!!

Our One Core still kicks ass like Sugar being short on a hookers payment


----------



## dougfresh

On another note the Wolfson audio on the 959 along with Voodoo Audio sound and Power Amp is sooooo much bettah. Jawz , is boring


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> On another note the Wolfson audio on the 959 along with Voodoo Audio sound and Power Amp is sooooo much bettah. Jawz , is boring


Wifey still docks her vibe for sound when she's rollin. Ahhhh Vodoo Audio
sent with my fingers


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> Wifey still docks her vibe for sound when she's rollin. Ahhhh Vodoo Audio
> sent with my fingers


God, by far that is the one thing i miss the most about the vibe, nothing like Voodoo Audio


----------



## eddychecker

It'll be nice to update the old vibe for my boy with some 4.2.2 he's an addict already. I have to admit, the vibe was a lot more fun, looking forward to a new flash most nights, tuning it just the way I like it. I miss those days. My mako worked fantastic out of the box. It works just as fantastic with SB and can be tweaked for my pleasure. But it's not nearly as much fun.


----------



## Woody

@B, I saw those imbedded ads yesterday and there were all kinds of threads popping up on the brown side about it. I checked the market link last night and the comments really told the story. People were/are pissed; for a very good reason. Paid apps are supposed to be spam free. One guy said that he reported it to Google. Not sure if he did or not. Hopefully Tapa realized the issue. I am betting ForumRunner got a little boost in revenue yesterday.

@Passion peeps. I really want to close that thread and I might over the weekend, but reading that last 5 pages or so is worth it staying open for now.

Sound - That is one thing that I really like about the SGS3. It sounds good right out of the box (with PowerAmp of course). I've no distortion or low volume issues. I ride the bus to and fro work and if I don't have the Holy Trinity (3 old church ladies that still live with their parents) barking about this or that, I have someone who is talking the whole way home to someone they'll see in 15mins anyways. I just pop in my headphones (Bose in-ears), turn it up and pull out my book and I am good for the ride. Been doing it for years. I am and always will be a media whore, so that is definitely a plus for me. If the SGS3 didn't have a nice range on sound quality and volume, I would still be rocking the Vibe, mp3 style on the way to and from work.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I miss voodoo sound too. The sgs3 does sound good but not voodoo good. When I had my sgs3 stock rooted I installed a sound mod that made the audio significantly better but after installing custom roms I haven't looked into it. I feel an itch to do it again now :-D

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## eddychecker

My son swears by the Beats app. Does it sound better than voodoo? He's still young so his ears are better than mine. I hit my head in '09 and still have a ringing in one ear, so my audiophile days are over.


----------



## Woody

I have heard nothing good about the Beats for Root Users app in the market. Consistent bootloops after install. Be careful with that Eddy.

I found out why the adds in the Tapatalk app, at least for the brown side. Not sure if RW said yest or not, but here is the explanation.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Good investigation Wood-man! I hope RW takes a similar stance.


----------



## drjjones426

Hey woody I see u in the liquid 4.2.2 thread on the other side, r u running it?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

What you need? Fools, I tell ya. Fools.

I'm actually bouncing from TMo ROM thread, TMo Q&A thread and ATT ROM thread.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> What you need? Fools, I tell ya. Fools.
> 
> I'm actually bouncing from TMo ROM thread, TMo Q&A thread and ATT ROM thread.


Need? A cool million, a cold brew, and sunny skies!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Don't we all brother. Don't we all. When my mom calls me and asks if everything is ok and do I need anything, I always tell her a big burlap back with a $ on the side. She says that if she ever wins the lottery, she'll get me one and fill it. I'm still waiting.

I like the ROM plenty, but I have also run a 4.2 before, so I know some of the small things about it. Some of these guys over there, it's like the have never flashed a ROM before. Forgetting all the basic things.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Don't we all brother. Don't we all. When my mom calls me and asks if everything is ok and do I need anything, I always tell her a big burlap back with a $ on the side. She says that if she ever wins the lottery, she'll get me one and fill it. I'm still waiting.
> 
> I like the ROM plenty, but I have also run a 4.2 before, so I know some of the small things about it. Some of these guys over there, it's like the have never flashed a ROM before. Forgetting all the basic things.


Haha ya I seen that thru about the last 8 pages of the thread. I've ran plenty of 4.2's also. I was running aokp til real life took over for kasper switched back to darthstalker X till I seen mike upped his ROM to 4.2.2 been on it since download was available. Pretty smooth

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

What kernel are you using atm? I tried LK, Task's and Stock and I am kind of torn which I want to abuse this weekend. LK has always been good to me. I don't even bother with Ktoonsez. My phone hates that kernel for some reason. It is the only one I get consistent SODs regardless of build. I actually gave up on it a long time ago.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> What kernel are you using atm? I tried LK, Task's and Stock and I am kind of torn which I want to abuse this weekend. LK has always been good to me. I don't even bother with Ktoonsez. My phone hates that kernel for some reason. It is the only one I get consistent SODs regardless of build. I actually gave up on it a long time ago.


I've been running stock kernel since flashing yesterday. I downloaded tasks underwear kernel to try next but I really haven't had any complaints with the stock kernel.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

So RW addressed the issue, I've talked with b16 directly before, and he is on the level, hopefully they will resolve this little tapatalk issue.

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/apps/tapatalk-inserts-ads-into-its-paid-forum-app-blames-popular-forums-r1396


----------



## eddychecker

DF and B, are you guys interested in giving Ubuntu a try on your phones? I'm not sold but might do a nandroid and give it a whirl on the 21st. 2nd thought, I won't because I'll be travelling back from Florida via Kentucky.









Anyway here's the link. http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/announcements/you-can-test-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-4-or-galaxy-nexus-on-february-21-r1395


----------



## Br1cK'd

eddychecker said:


> DF and B, are you guys interested in giving Ubuntu a try on your phones? I'm not sold but might do a nandroid and give it a whirl on the 21st. 2nd thought, I won't because I'll be travelling back from Florida via Kentucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here's the link. http://rootzwiki.com...bruary-21-r1395


I saw that today and read about it a bit on canonical. I am beyond interested. The couple of pics of the UI look decent enough, but I'm really curious to see how it runs.


----------



## dougfresh

The official one comes out on the Feb 21st. I'll wait until


----------



## samsgun357

Woodrube said:


> What kernel are you using atm? I tried LK, Task's and Stock and I am kind of torn which I want to abuse this weekend. LK has always been good to me. I don't even bother with Ktoonsez. My phone hates that kernel for some reason. It is the only one I get consistent SODs regardless of build. I actually gave up on it a long time ago.


This just goes to show how the same phone hardware can act so different. I've been running KT kernel, hard, full oc, for a couple of days without any issue other than it getting a little hot. I tuned it down a little earlier, still fast and stable.

"Each their own Tony"
Can anyone guess where that quote is from?

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> The official one comes out on the Feb 21st. I'll wait until


I think its the dev preview that's coming out on the 21st.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Any of you Vibrators try Hellys new build yet? It's the 959s first 4.2.2 rommy. I blasted it a bit ago and runs excellent after it settled for a while. No kernel app, purge assets, disable zram, I'm likey it a lotey 

Funny I've been running my Vibe as my DD for 2 days lol. About to pull the SIM on it and it's going into the monster! Brickster, what's you're setup as of today lol.I'm on CFX and Motley as of this hour


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Any of you Vibrators try Hellys new build yet? It's the 959s first 4.2.2 rommy. I blasted it a bit ago and runs excellent after it settled for a while. No kernel app, purge assets, disable zram, I'm likey it a lotey
> 
> Funny I've been running my Vibe as my DD for 2 days lol. About to pull the SIM on it and it's going into the monster! Brickster, what's you're setup as of today lol.I'm on CFX and Motley as of this hour


Damn vibrator, the little engine that could!

The gs3 being such a popular device; both a blessing and a curse. Its great that there is a lot of interest in the device from both devs and users alike. The problem is the damn threads are filled with noobs and newbs (not to be confused with our boy N00B ) spamming the boards with stupid questions and comments. I have to get my arsenal of face palm gifs up and ready to layeth the smacketh down. If I get any resistance, I will come here for backup.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Damn vibrator, the little engine that could!
> 
> The gs3 being such a popular device; both a blessing and a curse. Its great that there is a lot of interest in the device from both devs and users alike. The problem is the damn threads are filled with noobs and newbs (not to be confused with our boy N00B ) B)spamming the boards with stupid questions and comments. I have to get my arsenal of face palm gifs up and ready to layeth the smacketh down. If I get any resistance, I will come here for backup.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


 haha! I actually have a collection of gifs on the phone for those freaking Overseas newbs. I've Daydreamer with those face /foot palms. Made me laugh


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... MR. Yosup, I don't know you but PLEASE spaammm this thread lol!!


LOL ... MR. MakoShimmyKokoPop, I don't know you but, yesssss ... I luv me some spaammm!!









Bree Olson Chicago Billboard: Charlie Sheen's Ex-'Goddess' Stars In Naughty New Ad










I'd imagine a few folks may not get the joke. Then again, most likely not. Hehe.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Doug, its the same man, I haven't gone flash crazy. BB7 with Matr1x 6.5.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Any of you Vibrators try Hellys new build yet? It's the 959s first 4.2.2 rommy. I blasted it a bit ago and runs excellent after it settled for a while. No kernel app, purge assets, disable zram, I'm likey it a lotey  ...


Hadn't played with my Single-Head SoloVibro for a damn long while, so I bit the bullet and put SB and HB through the paces recently. All the 4.2+ roms I had tried kept pushing back with major lag, pauses, & the usual EU-laced bullshizzles. So, I thought this phone would be resigned to 4.1.2 at best. Surprisingly, SB RC.2.1 (0205) was really damn smooth. Aside from a few hiccups, it was promising. Haven't tried the stable.1.0 yet. And, damn, HB 0211 ... that damn thing actually booted my shit up. That's the first time a Devil kernel'd JB rom has ever booted up on my rig!! That build was really impressive and fun ... until I rebooted and got stuck in the recovery loop (ie. the usual). Fun while it lasted. Thank God for stratosk (i luv me sum stratosk, mang) 'cuz his Sema always saves my EU-sorry-ass.

Just dl'd HB 0215. Thanks for the tip, MakoMang. Gonna give it a whirl.

Btw ... any peeps here use Swype Beta? I don't get why they haven't added more configuration options considering how long Swype has been around. At least they shrunk down the overall keyboard height (but I'd luv to see config options to tweak it - and esp. long-press delay duration). No haptic feedback on long-press (to get to secondary character) is a bit lame. Not being able to disable Auto-Punctuation is really annoying as hell. No period (.) in the number & alt character layer = wtf. They dumbed down the edit layer screen (esp. removing the delete space fwd button). And, that damn Dragon speak whatever-majig button inevitably gets in the way (and wastes a lot of time trying to back out of it). Gotta give an option to disable that shit. Oh well ...

The JB swype-like functionality ain't too bad. Swiftkey Flow Beta is just aight but doesn't wow me (as a swype replacement). Oh well ...


----------



## Br1cK'd

*STOP THE PRESSES!!!!*

Brutal got his N4, oh man, I can almost feel it coming down the tracks.....

Could DD be getting back together? We will all have to stay tuned to find out.


----------



## Dan_Brutal

Hailz! The Knights of the ROM Table will ride once again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Oooooohhhh hell yessssss!!!! What's up Danny, good to see ya around here and soon in the pool of sharks


----------



## jaliscojorge

If DD comes back together , I'm going to be contemplating getting the N4 :-(

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

Has anyone seen this before








id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

samsgun357 said:


> Has anyone seen this before
> View attachment 36923
> 
> 
> id est quod est


Yeah buddy, every time I flash a new rom. Its groovy, I tell it ignore, keep new id, and carry on soldier.

*EDIT * - I guess the question should be, did you flash a new rom, or did that just pop up on its own?

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

I always restore to previous ID.

Nice to see you round these parts Danno. Stop in the Lounge more often.


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah, flashed a new ROM. I also restored old ID. I guess I've never seen it because I use ROM toolbox pro for backup, only use titanium to freeze some apps.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Hailz! The Knights of the ROM Table will ride once again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


How fortunate for me that I talked the Wife into keeping her N4. Now DD rides again and I get to book a ride on the party train. Whooooooohoooooo









Maybe a little Zen-Malice??







 (Oxymoron)


----------



## Raykovitz

Dan_Brutal said:


> Hailz! The Knights of the ROM Table will ride once again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Well hello Mr. Brutal !!!!!! The Witch King Returns...


----------



## dougfresh

I Wish all the Zentites would get the.......You Know.... The Freaking Mako!!! The whole crew again on the same page will be spectacular!


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks, I will say that I'm not the only one that thinks the code name "Mako" is a Ballin' for your Shizzles. "What phone you got, I got a Mako. What the,.. . ...


----------



## dougfresh

OK, Alpha build is up for DD.4.2.2 , Royal wit Bacon!!!!!!!!!!Hihi


----------



## lapdog01

I am trying this launcher out today..Beta phase; https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vire.launcher


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ok ok, let me not sound the alarm too quickly, lol. Doug and lappy are already ready to flash something that hasn't even been conceptualized yet. B-) (I love you guys! #nohomo)

Its great to be back on the same device as Dan again, and Annex will be back in the mix for all your theming needs. The only thing I am lacking myself now is the time. I have no doubt that we will ride again, there's a couple mountains to move in the meantime.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

Expectation is high, but pressure is low. Get it done because you want to and we'll reap the benefits (as usual) when you're ready. I'm just happy that you find yourself in a place where you want to do this, without the drama.

ZFFZ

Don't call me a kiss ass. My boss would be jealous.... My wife would be irate!

PS: Lappy, I love the look of that launcher. Simple, clean, and shiny too. The clock background is fantastic. I'll stick with my Nova because of how adjustable it is, but it's a fun 2nd.


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> PS: Lappy, I love the look of that launcher. Simple, clean, and shiny too. The clock background is fantastic. I'll stick with my Nova because of how adjustable it is, but it's a fun 2nd.


+1 on Nova eddy. I have been putting vire through it's paces, and it has it's pros and cons. It is shiny and has the 3d look which is Nice. but as a WIP it still has a ways to go. considerable lag from home screen to apps, and from app to app. I made it crash 10+ times just doin the normal routine. So for now it is not really a good 2nd. But with some tweaking it will be good.

So the wifes Mako is rooted awaiting the FUTURE DD release ( I kid) however I did show her the post from Dan and B. She asked for an ETA


----------



## Br1cK'd

No pressure what so ever big Ed, you guys know me, I'm pretty open about whatever the hell is going on with me.

LMAO Lappy! I'm working on that theme today, several thousand images to edit, but we'll get her at least something that's a DD original soon. If mamma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Eddy,Lappy PM'd me that you need some help with you Vibe. Really Yosup is the EU guru but I'll help if I can. Got any details?

Also I read a few pages back that you were going to be coming through Kentucky. Which part? I'm literally across the river in the Nati.


----------



## eddychecker

I have to go through there on Thursday to see a client in Calvert City. I'm flying in and out of Nashville. I'd love to meet up and break some bread!

OK, so here's the trouble...son number one (12 years old) has the vibe with cm10.1. It's been a rock solid device for me. CWM6.0.2.7 on it. When it first happened, the Vibrant logo showed and it went straight to recovery every time. that's when my son got me involved. Not thinking but acting, I went to download mode and flashed Semaphore with the .tar file in Odin. The phone acted weird as it added and removed itself from the usb connection very quickly.

I though Hm. I'll time it to flash just when it shows up and it'll be done before it goes away. Sometimes I think I'm too smart for my own good. It flashed and finished before it disconnected. I can get into CWM and I loaded up the external card with some files. CM10.1, Slim, gapps, aroma, inverted gapps 'cuz I'm smart right? I open aroma file manager and for sure I cannot access emmc. There are no permissions for it under aroma. So it shows but cannot be accessed.

So where do I go from here?

EDIT: Now when it boots, there is no vibrant logo, it goes straight to Semaphore.


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy, try flashing GB boot loaders to see if isn't corrupted


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Eddy, try flashing GB boot loaders to see if isn't corrupted


Fails







It connects and disconnects too quickly now to sneak an odin cycle in. It's only connected for about 6 seconds, then disconnects.


----------



## dougfresh

Hmm.. Mack daddy that BL numerous times... Might PASS after a couple tries. Can you restore a nandroid?


----------



## eddychecker

There are no nandroids. all gone. all the files on the emmc gone.

I'm going to try to take CM10 and extract all of the \system files and use aroma to copy them to the phone. Worthwhile? or am I just spinning my wheels?
Finished that and now the kernel logo is for CM10 but still goes straight to recovery. Recovery has changed to CWM 6.0.2.8 and the option to partition sdcard is there. Progress? I'm not sure. The answer is NO. It repartitioned my external card.







And Aroma from Semaphore is gone.


----------



## dougfresh

I believe in you Eddy, tear that Vibe a new A-hole


----------



## lapdog01

GO GO EDDY. Keep us posted

@D'fresh..Did you get your tutorial???


----------



## eddychecker

12th time a charm for GB bootloaders. It's stuck at the Vibrant logo, but progress maybe?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Eddy, just thinking outside the box, is the power button loose, or sticky at all?

Might try doing a battery pull and letting it set for a little bit, see if it will stay on in dl mode after that.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

I don't think that's it. It'll sit on the kernel logo and go no further without disturbance. Back to Semaphore and GB Bootloaders. Aroma shows the emmc but the system does not hold files after a reboot. Nor does the emmc. But I'll let it sit for 10 or 15 (I could use the break too).


----------



## samsgun357

I recently had to "give" my vibe to the GF. Her captivates USB port was getting really wonky. Now I'm really pushing her to get a Mako. I want my vibe back! And as I said before, if GF gets Mako, Gunny gets Mako!
Uh oh, better get Mako!

id est quod est


----------



## Dan_Brutal

Katherine, my fiancée, has a vibrant. I'm trying like hell to get her to root and flash some zen goodness. She isn't having any of it. Her G2 was rooted and running cm7, but the emmc burned out on it. She swears it was because I rooted it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Well Dan, you DID root your vibe, and that sd went tits up on that too. Not callin you, out, just sayin...... ;-)

@ lappy - What's wifey's favortie color? For being a trooper and keeping her Mako, I want to do a little something special for her, if you don't mind good sir. Something to hopefully hold her over until we get some pots boiling in the kitchen.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Number 1 color is fuschia,followed closely by Gold, then emerald green. It's great that you would do that B, but dont put yourself out bro. She's already spoiled enough..I blame me lol
sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

It ain't nothin but a thing. The way I'm setting up my little theming process over here, I'll be able to easily make Zen-touched themes with all the colors of the rainbow.

Big shout out to Annex for hooking me up with the tools that make the tedious parts easy.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

@Eddy
Damn, sorry to hear of these shenanigans happening on JB. Haven't really followed the EU threads, but I don't recall any Vibes being hit on JB yet. There are a few Captivates hit on JB, but details are very limited (as per usual). Your issue doesn't sound like the "traditional" EU bug though ... maybe just an "anomaly"?



eddychecker said:


> ... Aroma shows the emmc but the system does not hold files after a reboot. Nor does the emmc. But I'll let it sit for 10 or 15 (I could use the break too).


Are you able to mount emmc (internal sd) in recovery (mounts & storage)? Strange the file transfer wouldn't stick after rebooting.

Since you had SB transferred to your external, have you tried flashing that or any other rom? Until you figure out the USB connection issue, any lengthy Odin activity sounds risky.

FWIW ... HB 20130215 (4.2.2, CWM 6.0.2.8) and Semaphore v2.9.9sv (ie. HB = 397 MB RAM) is running surprisingly smoothly on my phone. My Semaphore Manager config = LiveOC (@120), SmartassV2 (Smooth UI = on), No-op, SD Card read ahead (3072KB).


----------



## eddychecker

OK, I'm back at it after a delicious dinner with smoked marinated chicken (my specialty) and a wonderful green bean concoction my wife came up with. I don't believe I'm seeing the emmc. I bet it's just aroma knowing it's there and showing a place holder. I edited the vold.stab file and put it along with the rest of CM10.1 on the removable sd card. I then copied that system folder to the system folder on the root of the internal memory. After a reboot, the files were gone. I think you're right yosup, it is an anomaly that the internal emmc is dead. My son swears that there was no notification, just a reboot to recovery.

I now have a brick. It will not go into recovery, it will not go into download mode, it will not do anything because it was interrupted during an odin.


----------



## yosup

eddychecker said:


> ... I don't believe I'm seeing the emmc. I bet it's just aroma knowing it's there and showing a place holder. I edited the vold.stab file and put it along with the rest of CM10.1 on the removable sd card. I then copied that system folder to the system folder on the root of the internal memory. After a reboot, the files were gone. I think you're right yosup, it is an anomaly that the internal emmc is dead. My son swears that there was no notification, just a reboot to recovery.
> 
> I now have a brick. It will not go into recovery, it will not go into download mode, it will not do anything because it was interrupted during an odin.


Re. Download Mode
Even without the yellow icons, does Odin recognize the connection at all? I recall several bownside folk getting blank DL mode screens (or the PC:Android icon) but still being able to use Odin. If the com box lights up, hopefully you can do a quickie Semaphore flash and get back to recovery.

If recovery is still no-go, maybe copy those /system files to the external's system partition - ie. to see if the phone boots via the external? Although, I've never accessed the system partition (on the external) via Windows. Maybe the lurking "Zenvelopers" can advise how to do it via ADB (if that's even feasible).

Assuming the emmc is shot and recovery is not accessible, I'm just trying to think how you can start booting from the external ...









*EDIT*:
If Odin's com box does light up, that may give you a chance to Odin a stock .tar & .pit using the re-partitioned external sd. In case recovery botched the partition job, maybe re-partition the external (once more) via MiniTool Partition Wizard. Then maybe Odin can successfully re-stock the phone on the external sd side. The saving grace of a botched external sd flash job or error = you can always pop it out, run checkdsk, or re-format / re-partition it on a PC, etc.

Shooting in the dark (and hoping for the best). Hope there's a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## eddychecker

I'll try again in the morning, but after 8 hours I'm going to bed. Thanks again for all of your help and encouragement.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Take the battery out for the night Eddy, an old school trick, but you never know...

EMMC problems are tough. I could never revive Dan's when his partition table went to pot. If you get really desperate and a little brave, look up how to run reprated. I'll send you my own stock partition table printout that I tried to rebuild on Dan's Vibe.

Not related (but ironic considering the circumstances) did anyone catch tonight's Walking Dead? God I love that show.


----------



## Woody

Sorry for your loss Eddy.

Fwiw, I still have Dan's motherboard. It has a broken power strip but other than that, it's here.

And Calvert City is about 600miles from me, so I am thinking that lunch probably won't be possible. That is more down by St. Louis country (tips hat to Tibbs).


----------



## Br1cK'd

The theming is going well. I spent the whole day and got the whole thing done yesterday, but only to discover the template I was using has several thousand hdpi images where there should be xhdpi images. Meaning I have tons of tiny images and icons all over the place. Sigh.

Wondering now if I should replace and re-theme the xhdpi images, or start over with a new template. I was hoping to have this out to you all today, that won't be happening, but hopefully soon.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

Thanks Woody. We really should plan our summertime BBQ. I was closer last week, Marietta, OH. Dan's motherboard might come in handy if my T-mobile guy can't come through for me. He's a neighbor's brother so I won't hold my breath.

B'd, remember to take lots of breaks, we're all excited to get a little DD into our phones again. Don't rush it, we'll wait.


----------



## samsgun357

What do you guys think of the lg optimus g pro?
It looks damn near identical to the note 2 but without the cool s pen stuff. I'm sure its a nice device as is the optimus g and N4 but what will the pro offer to make someone choose it over the note 2?
Maybe price...better camera..snapdragon 600 (I like that)...what say you?

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

$897 for the G Pro..... No thanks, but it looks awesome though


----------



## ddanc1984

Delurking to say hi to my Zen peeps. Still job hunting and working two jobs is getting tough but hey..gotta do whatcha gotta do. Ill peep in :nopervert every once in awhile and try to catch up. Life just kinda blows right now...lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> $897 for the G Pro..... No thanks, but it looks awesome though


Yeah $900 clams for a phone is a lil ridiculous. I'm sure if/when it makes it to the good ole US of A one or more of the big 4 fabulous wireless providers will offer it up for $200 with a new 2yr.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Yeah $900 clams for a phone is a lil ridiculous. I'm sure if/when it makes it to the good ole US of A one or more of the big 4 fabulous wireless providers will offer it up for $200 with a new 2yr.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


 Yup, I'll stick with my $349 N4 monster till I smash it or wait for N5 . lol.Might be converted to Nexus from now one brother, no drama and purity









Brickers, have you seen or know which is the absolute best skin for the Nexus?? I need a condom on Sally. I haven't dropped her this week but last week she slid of the night stand twice because of the glass back. It's too slippery! I saw a German drop test on the N4 and sent me shivering. I'll find it... Here it is


----------



## Br1cK'd

Well, I've only got about 900 of over 3000 images left to go, replacing them with xhdpi versions. The monotony is that every file needs to be renamed to fit into the theme manager schema. Calling it good for the night, gotta let my eyes uncross before bed.

@ ddanc - Still have you in my thoughts and prayers brother. Stay strong, something good will come.

@ doug - I'm rockin the case posted in here last week. So you don't have to search - http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AOB2XQY/ref=mw_dp_ra1?pi=SL500_SY125

Its scary how easy the backs of these phones can break and especially how weak it is around the speaker hole, gotta go with a hard case IMO.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Brick, are you equally running all 4 cores? I got 2 running and 2 100% IDLE . I'm running all sorts of ROMs/ Kernel combos. I'm thinking its some setting that sticks . Haallp!!!lol


----------



## dougfresh

Can somebody run the official SB v1.0 and let me know what's up??? I'm on it and it is flawless. Anyone getting FCs??//


----------



## dougfresh

Wiped hard and peeps get FCs. I cannot reproduce.In fact, I get nothing but Bacon, Thanks. I'll produce a working 4.2.2. SB nizzzle
Here: 
http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list


----------



## Dan_Brutal

Any of you guys have any good color settings for the n4? I'm running Trinity and use the Trinity toolbox to set the values if that matters any.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ doug - yes, running all 4. Is that sticking through multiple kernels? You may want to reflash stock via fastboot to try to clear out what's sticking.

Edit - OR grab a kernel wipe script, flash it, then reflash your kernel.

@ dan - Im running the Matr1x kernel, which is using PA colors in the kernel. Without changing the values, it's gorgeous.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Hey Dan,

Would you care to upload your "stats" so that I can put them in the OP? I know you are old school and been around the block, but we have a close group here and when something comes up like a birthday or family issue, we all like to help each other out when and where we can. Check out the OP to see some things you might be interested in







. We have several S3's, just a bit fewer N4's and a bunch of different tablets but we all come together here in the lost corner of the interwebz where no noobs know where we are (except N00B_IN_N33D of course). 
Or not if you don't want to.

@Doug, I watched that video last night and each time that guy dropped his N4, I cringed also. Then he shows it from several different angles just to make sure you cringe at it. Funny thing is that most of what I hear on the brown side is about how no one lokes the glass back. It was the only thing that broke in that video. Big design flaw imo.


----------



## dougfresh

Here's a little tutorial on color on the Nexus
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34825979&postcount=2


----------



## dougfresh

+1000 on the Matrix kernel #7 !! Looks great. Thanks B for the tip


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> +1000 on the Matrix kernel #7 !! Looks great. Thanks B for the tip


#7 is out! Awesome, I'm on it!


----------



## dougfresh

B, I Googled KCScript for the mako and got a hit.DLed,ran it and reflashed Matrix and removed all my kernel tweaking apks and all 4 cores are in working order  I'm using System Panel Lite off the Play Store. Thanks again Brian!!!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> B, I Googled KCScript for the mako and got a hit.DLed,ran it and reflashed Matrix and removed all my kernel tweaking apks and all 4 cores are in working order  I'm using System Panel Lite off the Play Store. Thanks again Brian!!!!!


Giggitty giggitty goo! Good lookin out on 7, got it runnin now, so far so good.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Calling all SGS3ers, Calling all SGS3ers...

My boy is over for a few, he has the SGS3 on Sprint. He's backing up now, and we want to flash a rom, maybe a kernel. Something stable, that won't jack him up. He is going to be in Tahoe starting Saturday, I want to send him out of town in good shape. He's no noob to android, but you know, finally getting hom off stock software, took forever with his Epic too, but I digress.

What's the good word on a stable setup for my boy, thank you kindly in advance.

Oh, and what's the best wifi tether app, in the popular opinion?

Thanks, my own noob moment is over, for now....


----------



## Dan_Brutal

@Wood- my bday is 9/28/84. Nothing else to really add. Those of you who know me know of Malice and Sirius. If you don't, Google is your friend. Also build road bicycles, fixed gears, and single speeds, all of which are "1 off", and ridden. No basement queens in my collection. I have a slew of devices; Nexus 4, Nexus 7, Nexus S, Touch pro 2 running android, and the og, my G1.

I found some good color values for the n4. Credit to some guy at the "other" place. The values are as follow:

228
238
240

Got a bad case of Nexus sickness.


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> Calling all SGS3ers, Calling all SGS3ers...
> 
> My boy is over for a few, he has the SGS3 on Sprint. He's backing up now, and we want to flash a rom, maybe a kernel. Something stable, that won't jack him up. He is going to be in Tahoe starting Saturday, I want to send him out of town in good shape. He's no noob to android, but you know, finally getting hom off stock software, took forever with his Epic too, but I digress.
> 
> What's the good word on a stable setup for my boy, thank you kindly in advance.
> 
> Oh, and what's the best wifi tether app, in the popular opinion?
> 
> Thanks, my own noob moment is over, for now....


If he's fond of TW go with darthstalker IMO. Everything works and is tweaked for speed and battery

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

+1 on stalker 
If he prefers an aosp thang..Blackbean was good for me

sent with my fingers


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Dan_Brutal said:


> @Wood- my bday is 9/28/84. Nothing else to really add. Those of you who know me know of Malice and Sirius. If you don't, Google is your friend. Also build road bicycles, fixed gears, and single speeds, all of which are "1 off", and ridden. No basement queens in my collection. I have a slew of devices; Nexus 4, Nexus 7, Nexus S, Touch pro 2 running android, and the og, my G1.
> 
> I found some good color values for the n4. Credit to some guy at the "other" place. The values are as follow:
> 
> 228
> 238
> 240
> 
> Got a bad case of Nexus sickness.


One of my all time favorite froyo 2.2.1 ROMs. Malice 3.

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## Dan_Brutal

Big Dog KMc said:


> One of my all time favorite froyo 2.2.1 ROMs. Malice 3.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


What's good big dog! Your Malice 3 keyboard is still my favorite. Good to see you dude.

Got a bad case of Nexus sickness.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Dan_Brutal said:


> What's good big dog! Your Malice 3 keyboard is still my favorite. Good to see you dude.
> 
> Got a bad case of Nexus sickness.


Hey Dan.

Seems like forever ago sense those golden days.

I'm O.K. , I guess. Still I push on. Got some serious issues here I need to deal with.

Hope everything is good on your end there.

I just snoop in from time to time and see what's going on with the zen-brethren.

Best bunch around.

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## samsgun357

@B, I hear good things about Lean kernel and Liquid smooth or Carbon ROM. Honestly though, you should pull a crack flash session and see what responds best to his device.

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

B, not sure if you are still at it or not but I 2nd Liquid and Lean Kernel is he wants AOSP. Darthstalker X if TWiz.

Some background on Liquid and Carbon. The current Liquid incarnation consists of Liquid, Liquidzgrl and Himansue[sic] and a few others. Carbon is all the rest of what used to be Team Liquid. Turns out they (the Carbon people) were real into the donations thing. A pay for play type thing. I like both ROMs and dealt with issues in both threads. When it boils down, they are almost the same including forks off the old LS git.

What I am ready to pull the trigger on is RootBox but I need to wait until 2/21 when the MLB AT-BAT13 comes out and what o/s it supports.Last year it was only devices with Flash, so no JB. I can push it but before I shell out the $ I'd like to make sure it is worth while. I get the MLBtv so I can stream it to my phone, tablet, PC at work and TV at home and it isn't cheap. Might sound silly to wait for an app before I flash a ROM, but how am I going to see my Reds whip Tibbs' Cardinals? Hopefully just typing his name will bring him out to play as he's not been too active since his b-day.


----------



## Woody

Been a long time since I tested GPS on this device (kind of took the apps that use it for granted) but my Vibe is probably a little green with envy. 
N4'ers how is the GPS on those. I don't think I have ever heard anything one way or the other.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks for the input guys, I told my boy to come here and check responses, and join our cicrle here. He will join us eventually. We got Wifi Tethering working for him, that was his big concern in case he needs to jump on his laptop and handle some business while remote.

N4 gps is actually a decent gps. Such a refreshing feeling from the Vibe. I uninstalled the test app after the first week, but initial testing, I was seeing up to 20 sats, with a minimum of 12 locks up to 17, with avg about 2m accuracy. Very similar to what you have there Woody.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Mac Dog KMC, I miss you big time broski! Much love bruh!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm about 20 beers in sonnny! Lololll but I could still develop (yeah whatever). Bricks , I'm on Xylon and Matrix and I'm listening to Bonny Doone

Bonny on the vibe !!


----------



## Raykovitz

Br1cK said:


> Calling all SGS3ers, Calling all SGS3ers...
> 
> My boy is over for a few, he has the SGS3 on Sprint. He's backing up now, and we want to flash a rom, maybe a kernel. Something stable, that won't jack him up. He is going to be in Tahoe starting Saturday, I want to send him out of town in good shape. He's no noob to android, but you know, finally getting hom off stock software, took forever with his Epic too, but I digress.
> 
> What's the good word on a stable setup for my boy, thank you kindly in advance.
> 
> Oh, and what's the best wifi tether app, in the popular opinion?
> 
> Thanks, my own noob moment is over, for now....


Frosty 11.6 Has stock theme and is rock solid.


----------



## dougfresh

I forgotten to charge my mako last night, left it in my pocket and it's at 95% still lolol!The Vibe will be dead if I did that








Edit: the vibe is dead... Lol on another note TMO is coming though 
http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/19/t-mobile-gosmart/


----------



## dougfresh

I will never get rid of Vibrant! The shit rocks. My 959 With PowerAmp, Voodoo. I'm jamming as we speak.


----------



## Woody

Who's gonna pop it?


----------



## blacknight1114

@Dan...welcome back bro. Long time. Good to see you back in the saddle.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Sorry Ray and Doug, but Drjjones took my 2000th. I didn't even get a dinner or movie and I'm kind of walking funny. Not sure what kind of Dr he is and I am pretty sure insurance didn't cover it.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Dangit, work got me runnin today! I missed the party. Tell me you guys left me some Woodrube leftovers at least. I'll take sloppy 2nds (or 3rds as the case may be), beggars cannot be choosers.


----------



## Dan_Brutal

blacknight1114 said:


> @Dan...welcome back bro. Long time. Good to see you back in the saddle.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Good to see you too dude.

Got a bad case of Nexus sickness.


----------



## Raykovitz

Does it REALLLLYYYYYY. count if the DR. takes it..


----------



## dougfresh

Ray, your the shit.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Sorry Ray and Doug, but Drjjones took my 2000th. I didn't even get a dinner or movie and I'm kind of walking funny. Not sure what kind of Dr he is and I am pretty sure insurance didn't cover it.


Yes! Thanks it was my first time!! All those side effects indicate the procedure went as planned! You'd be surprised what I'd have to do to get you in download mode

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Yes! Thanks it was my first time!! All those side effects indicate the procedure went as planned! You'd be surprised what I'd have to do to get you in download mode
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


lol nice I needed that. Goin Stir-crazy here at the hospital. My brother in law had open heart surgery today. Looks good for him. Just here supporting the wife and fam. 14 hours in one place is wearing on me. I am hitting the road back to the casa ..peace


----------



## Woody

@Lappy 
Prayers and thoughts. Prayers and thoughts.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Best wishes and prayers for your brother in law Lappy. Get some rest.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## lapdog01

thanx guys. He's good, and I am in the Audi right now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> thanx guys. He's good, and I am in the Audi right now.


Glad to hear it, here's to a speedy recovery.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## samsgun357

What is up my (lap) dog(01), you pushing that R8?
Audi makes some beautiful rides. The A8 is thoroughbred pimp style. I almost bought an A6 turbo a few years back, the A8 is definitely out of my price range, but I ended up buying a Nissan Pathfinder instead. I'm a big dude, need a big whip.
Glad to hear all went well with BIL. We are always here for you man.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks My Zen-fam for the prayers, thoughts, and good wishes, Passed them on to Wifey as well and she sends her gratitude. BIL is a fighter, so we fully expect him to be givin the nurses Hell very soon. This guy really has led a life of overcoming adversity. 'Nam Vet with some truly horrifying stories, Ex policeman ,,check this out https://www.google.c....42661473,d.aWM

So i suspect he's not checkin out soon.

@the BIG (sams) GUN yeah playa I roll the A8. I have always been a sedan/ Sport sedan guy. From my old school days I had Big Buicks, Olds, Caddy's etc. At 6'4 I'm needin the room. The A8 is really outta my range too ( Yosup insert comment here) but I know peeps who passed on their dealer auction pricing to me.

I might have to look into the Big pathfinder and go GUNNY style. do you recommend it highly? ... I think Jorge rides a big truck too?


----------



## Woody

I think that we all were trying to talk Jorge into a Sante Fe but the wife put the kibosh on that. Think she wanted an Escalade, maybe?

@Lappy IIRC last summer we were up on a Sunday morning together talking in here and your wife rolled by and shook her head at us. I suspect that she now knows we are harmless and more of a brethren than just some bloggers. We've all gone through a lot in the nearly year of this thread and hopefully it will continue as long as the servers let us.

Would like to see some positivity come our way though. Lately we have all been lifting each other up (It's life. Sh!t happens). I would like to see something come through that we can all gather around with our keyboards in the air and say, "See sometimes the good guys do win".


----------



## jaliscojorge

Good to hear your BIL is expected to pull through lappy. 
I have a Sierra C3 which is the first version of the Sierra Denali. It's 12 years old now but it's still rolling. It's mainly the wife /kids transportation. Wife put a for sale sign on it this summer but wanted the exact blue book value for it so all interested parties quickly turned around. I wanted the escalade she wanted the Yukon. She got lipy and demanding so I decided to not even bother acquiring a new payment a month so she is still in the C3 .

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woohoo we got some snow last night! I had over 6 inches on my car this morning, but the Saturn, she strong! Made it into work without a problem. What I found interesting, was this storm jacked up the TMo tower here by work. When connected to 3G, I can't even make a call or send a text. Edge works without a problem. Issue has been escalated to TMo engineers. I'm kinda glad for the snow, it finally looks like winter around here. Those to the east of me, take heed, this is a big storm coming your way.


----------



## lapdog01

Its pretty bizarre when we think how a bunch of guys who had never met came together because of one device., rode to greener pastures with DD, and grew on each other..

Jorge...keep being you. I think you need an escalade just cuz youra a zen bro 

Mr. B keep that snow in Co. ..please
sent with my fingers


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... I wanted the escalade she wanted the Yukon. She got lipy and demanding so I decided to not even bother acquiring a new payment a month so she is still in the C3  ...


Haha ... mo stylin' & profilin' at the cost of new monthly payment & higher insurance payments. Tough call. C3 / Denali ain't too shabby, bruh. I luv me sum GMC!! Does it have the telescoping side mirrors? There's something about the feeling you get riding "high" in a truck chassis.

"... First you get the sugar,
Then you get the power ..."
- Homer J. Simpson


----------



## blacknight1114

Dan_Brutal said:


> Good to see you too dude.
> 
> Got a bad case of Nexus sickness.


You need any help with a theme let me know.. Between me and annex we can do just about everything.. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

I don't have my Pathfinder anymore but I highly recommend it, the larger Armada is nice too. Mine was an '05, first year of the now previous gen body style. I got hit broadside by an F350 with a trailer full of landscaping equipment. This fool ran a red light and blasted me. Thankfully I saw him coming and gunned it. Instead of hitting the driver door, it hit the rear driver side door. Blew out every window on impact, bent the frame and totaled the PF. I bought a Dodge Durango after that and kick myself in the ass for it everyday now. Don't get me wrong, the Durango is alright but compared to the PF; the DD=V8,NPF=V6 and had more horse power, better gas mileage and almost the same ft/lbs torque as the DD. 
If you want to be the big willy, like lappy, then buy the Infiniti QX56!

id est quod est


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Its pretty bizarre when we think how a bunch of guys who had never met came together because of one device., rode to greener pastures with DD, and grew on each other ...


Wurd, my brother. It amazes me how this thread and the camaraderie has evolved over what Woodz mentioned has been almost a year. 6500+ posts!! Crazy. Oh the inZenity.

As far as thread etiquette is concerned, this thread has to be the most actively "liked" thread I've ever experienced. No "please hit the Thanks button if I helped you" signature required (sigh). Even if people don't have time to post, they pop in for the occassional "like" lurk and be on their way. A little nod of acknowledgment in passing. I dig it.

My music so loud
I'm swangin'
They hopin' that they gonna catch me ridin DD
(tryna catch me riding DD)


----------



## Mostdef69

What up guys!
Did not win no fish derby this month hopefully next week. It was damn cold last week -12 degree in U.P. BBBRRRR!!!!

Anyway i have been reading about the new LG Optimus G Pro. WOW!!! So this new Lg phone gonna flagship over Sammy Note2 for sure. What you guys think of this new LG Optimus G Pro?

BTW new Helly Bean 4.2.2 is one bad MOFO! I have tried the new Slim 1.0 to much buggy and the new Xylons is the worst rom i ever experince.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ yosup, no telescoping mirrors on the C3. But it's still a nice ride for its age. It still gets those ooohhhh aaaahhh looks every now and then 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> The brownside Joe Vibrant's GPS wet dream. Had no clue "sats" and "locks" could ever be associated with 2-digits. Wowzers!!


Me too! My jaw hit the floor and I got all warm and fuzzy the first time I saw those results...


----------



## samsgun357

@mostdef, me an DF were discussing that a little bit a few pages back. It looks nice, almost identical to note2 but without the cool features of s-pen. Other than the snapdragon 600, why would you want the OG pro?
I have to admit, your boy samsgun has been faithful to Samsung for awhile now but this LG chick is getting the blood flowing. Uh-oh 3-5-7!
They are really making a push to take the top spot in the android world and with Google on board, they just might do that. The scuttle is that LG will make the next nexus phone and nexus tablet.
Look at all these rumors, surrounding me everyday. I just need some time, some time to get away from. From all these rumors, can't take it no more...

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

I wasn't too fond that the Nexus was made by LG. Kinda worried because of their past not giving updates but Ol' Sammy didn't do us right neither on the Vibrator







really, 2.2 froyo lol. I'm loving me sum LG goodness


----------



## dougfresh

Wuz up with this dude lollololo


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Wuz up with this dude lollololo


I saw that Clownbag at the gas station this morning....is there a reward????

What up mostdef. LG is better than expected. I heard the LG Pro will come with a fishfinder  i kid...nice to know you still pop into the Lounge.
sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Speaking of fish, I need to create an app for fishing. Basically the user puts in certain parameters, like type of water;salt or fresh, body of water; river, pond, lake or bay, brackish, ocean and color and clarity. Temperature of water, you'll need a thermoter for that. Then the app puts in air temp, weather, time of year and moon charts for your location. Finally it computes based on all the parameters, what lure; type, color and presentation and what type of structure to fish for the best rate of success. 
Who's wants in?

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

Big guns
I cant remember if you were hangin with Zen when I told my Vacation fishing story, but I SUCK at fishing. Everyone on the charter including my boys caugt significant fish. i think even my bait got away. Im not the guy you want on your project for sure.


----------



## Mostdef69

How about ice fishing and a beer?


----------



## Dan_Brutal

blacknight1114 said:


> How about ice fishing and a beer?


Beer and fishing in general go hand in hand. But then again, beer goes hand in hand with everything.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

I'm having a hard time whether I goes with LG or Sammy. Oh boy! Big decision.


----------



## yosup

Does Danica Patrick's lighter weight give her an advantage at Daytona?

Tibbs could probably chime in the most on the topic ... but, I always thought Danica Patrick's 100-110 lb body weight would be a huge advantage. Sounds like nobody's making a big deal about it (or they just don't wanna come across as whiny beotches). Considering the 140 lb lower threshhold for adding additional weight to the cars, she'll still be 30-40 lbs lighter than the next dude's overall setup (unless your name is Mark Martin and weigh a ridiculous 125 lbs ... really??).

Maybe I was thinking more along the lines of Formula 1. Even though Alain Prost was something like 5'4" & 135 lbs, he was driving for the $$$ teams when he winning championships. McLaren, Williams, & Ferrari all had unlimited fundage to pour into their F1 tech and designs. I believe Ayrton Senna was around 150-155 lbs.

Ultimately, I'll say that talent and the team behind it wins races. Pit strategy, tires, fuel, aerodynamics, car design, etc ... so many pieces to the puzzle. I'm still on the fence about Danica Patrick driving in Nascar. Hell, if she can hang with the boys and kick some ass ... then, git 'er done.

At least I can take her seriously as opposed to say women's tennis. Until women play 5-set "Grand Slam" matches in tennis, I will never take them seriously as tennis athletes. The equal prize money issue is purely market driven (Economics 101), so I have no problem with that. If your avg Joe is willing to shell out the same coinage for a chick match (and endure all the unbelieeeevably annoying shreeking and shrill grunts), spend your money how ya like. Do whatcha like. For me, gimme a tight 5-set marathon match (like Federer v. Nadal in the 2008 Wimbledon finals) that showcases unbelievable athletic ability, endurance, and skill. I just roll my eyes when there's any hype of a woman's "Grand Slam" match. If men played 3 sets in Grand Slams ... Michael Chang would've never made it passed round 4 (1989 French Open) to become the youngest ever to win a men's Grand Slam title. Just too many scenarios to list. ( _one of my sports pet peeves if you couldn't tell ... end rant_ )


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> Big guns
> I cant remember if you were hangin with Zen when I told my Vacation fishing story, but I SUCK at fishing. Everyone on the charter including my boys caugt significant fish. i think even my bait got away. Im not the guy you want on your project for sure.


My man, if you ever make it up the hill here, I can set you out catching some fish. One of my good friends is a fishing guide and a hell of a fisherman at that. I can't even put to words how this guy knows how to find the fish, just about any day of the week. He regularly takes out peeps and has them catching 20 or more, where other guides are landing bupkis. If you wanna get your fishin on 'ere in the Rockies and catch em all day long, I got ya.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> My man, if you ever make up the hill here, I can set you out catching some fish ...


Dude, I would absolutely LUV a fly fishing adventure in the Colorado Rockies!! That's on my bucket list right next to the Chilean Andes (Patagonia, baby).

I ain't much for boat fishing (just feel too confined, and then there's the sea-sickness issue), so I much prefer river fishing. Nothing like having a long river bank to wade, fight, and land lil fishies. Trout, salmon, & anything else willing to wrap their lips on a hook ... then go AERIAL! That puts the zing in my zinger.

Though, I would definitely be down for any high-speed salt water chase. Tuna, marlin, or anything with a torpedo body built for speed. It's about the "hook-up" yes, but there's something fiercely satisfying about seeing a fish at the end of your line go aerial and do that berserk water / river dance.


----------



## samsgun357

Yoyoyoyoyoyoyosup my boy, you trip me out! To go from NASCAR to men's tennis and site a match from '89.....your repertoire runs deep.
I love it when something wraps their lips around my hook! Just saying
Its not how deep you fish..........

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK"d I would love to have a bountiful fishing trip. I just have never had great success at it. But not for lack of trying. Maybe Yosup would like a Co. Road/ fishing trip???? Hmmm?

sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

My boy does guided boat trips and ice fishing excursions at 11 Mile Reservoir locally, mainly Browns, Salmon, and Pike.

11milesports.com

Also boat and shore based salt water fishing, but thats for the fun of it. He's won the tourney's as far away as Assateague Island, MD.

Oddly enough, fly fishing isn't something he really gets down on. But he's always more than happy to play captain/fish whisperer, or break out the auger and drill through the ice.

Edit - Lappy, if there's someone who can put a fishing pole in your hand and have you catching dinner for everyone, it's my bud. He's got the touch, I can't explain it any better than that, you just gotta see it.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup!! *****! I don't know you but....its getting old. I'm a buy ya a N4 hihi


----------



## Mostdef69

Lake Michigan best place to catch fish. Believe me I caught 22 fish in one day!


----------



## samsgun357

Check this screenie out, look closely. I saw it on the brownside.








BTW, its a guys phone too.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Check this screenie out, look closely. I saw it on the brownside.
> View attachment 37039
> 
> 
> BTW, its a guys phone too.
> 
> id est quod est


LMAO that is just a Sad Sad thang


----------



## eddychecker

I'm waiting to fly out of Nashville back home to Chicago and you guys have me rolling! I'm glad to hear that we have some old friends back and the stories have been fantastic. I agree that one little phone brought us together but its the Zen that keeps it that way.


----------



## jaliscojorge

samsgun357 said:


> Check this screenie out, look closely. I saw it on the brownside.
> View attachment 37039
> 
> 
> BTW, its a guys phone too.
> 
> id est quod est


 They could be trying very hard to get pregnant?

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

Someone said-
Umm.. eww on the period and ovulation widget lol.

His reply-

yeah yeah yeah but very useful and effective information on tracking... than being get in trouble and or to have her saying " I'm on period" and being bumming out from being excited for nothing. also with that on my home page is a bonus! ￼

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

I can understand tracking it and maybe even having it on my home screen...maybe.....but I'm not going to post a screenshot for all to see....lol

id est quod est


----------



## blacknight1114

Dan_Brutal said:


> Shit man, you want to suit up with DD crew again? Let's do it. You have my vote big guy.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki
> Juggalo.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki
> Beer and fishing in general go hand in hand. But then again, beer goes hand in hand with everything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Sounds like a plan bro. Hit me up and ill get with annex i know he was telling me good things.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Whats up blacknight, we talked once about a year ago I think. If you're gonna be coming on board, let me extend you a welcome to the team. Grab my gtalk addy from Annex or Brutal, and let's get in touch man, I'm working on a theme template right now I might have some questions on when I get a little further down the road with it.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

I had too many FC's with Slim's latest version and wanted to take PA 3.0 for a ride. I've got a couple hours on it already and it is tight. I'll have a few more apps to test to make sure they run smooth, but duty calls. I've been gone all week and mama needs me!

B, what's going to be the base of your new work? CM? Slim? something else I don't know about????


----------



## blacknight1114

Br1cK said:


> Whats up blacknight, we talked once about a year ago I think. If you're gonna be coming on board, let me extend you a welcome to the team. Grab my gtalk addy from Annex or Brutal, and let's get in touch man, I'm working on a theme template right now I might have some questions on when I get a little further down the road with it.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Will do man. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

eddychecker said:


> B, what's going to be the base of your new work? CM? Slim? something else I don't know about????


I will be doing source builds, aosp with cherry picks from cm, aokp, and others. No more kangs. This theme I'm messing with is to get my wheels rolling again. The rust has been knocked off these aging, resinated gears, but I gotta little more work to do to get there.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## drjjones426

So the subject is not to be mentioned at xda and I guess threads have been locked due to its mention, but my curiosity is killing me. Whats the back story on said anthrax kernel?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Big Dog KMc

drjjones426 said:


> So the subject is not to be mentioned at xda and I guess threads have been locked due to its mention, but my curiosity is killing me. Whats the back story on said anthrax kernel?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Have you Seen this one yet.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941886


----------



## Woody

This is just one of those things that I cannot cross as far as the brown side is concerned. All I can say is that the developer is not allowed to post that kernel anywhere, nor is anyone allowed to have any mention of it in their sigs. All stems from a huge deal awhile ago and GPL compliance. It has only happened twice that I know of where someone is so far gone that their word is like a nun using the f-bomb, will just never happen. This dev and another are forever banned.

Think of it like Marty McFly when he was disappearing from the family picture in BTTF1. Erased from existence (on the brown side).


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Woody, did you ever try Root box? I'm still on the fence with it and a few others. I need to say F it and DL a bunch of ROMs and run the marathon.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Seems like TMO is giving the nexus 4 for free until Sunday

http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/2/22/4018932/good-deal-t-mobile-nexus-4-free-through-february-24


----------



## Br1cK'd

Gotta love how they routinely shaft the people that have been with them for years. I would actually consider signing a new contract for another Nexus 4, so I dug into it, and its apparently not available for existing customers, just new ones.

I am so glad I did not sign a new contract with these dirty bastards, Simple Mobile here I come!


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> Gotta love how they routinely shaft the people that have been with them for years. I would actually consider signing a new contract for another Nexus 4, so I dug into it, and its apparently not available for existing customers, just new ones.
> 
> I am so glad I did not sign a new contract with these dirty bastards, Simple Mobile here I come!


Hey B, did u try asking for the loyalty dept.? That's how I got my s3 for nothing even when they first came out.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Oh yeah I just got off the phone with those guys, and I gave em hell. The deal for new users is free with a $50 mail in rebate. The loyalty rep I spoke with, I opened the conversation just wanting to give approval to get my number ported to another carrier. He asked why, so I unleashed on my last few frustrating and ridiculous support calls, as well as how new customers get all the deals, while customers like me who have been with TMo (since it was voicestream) for years, get shafted.

He told me he could process the N4 for me for $100, no rebates, and he stood firm on that. I said no, I wanted the same deal on it new people are getting, and I got denied. He even escalated it to his supervisor, and denied again.

I did find out that my number is portable, I think I'll stop at the local Simple Mobile store on the way home from work today and see what's good.


----------



## dougfresh

www.mysimplemobile.com B saw that Nexus deal on the Verge and read it's an internet only deal but no one mentioned anything about new customers only


----------



## Br1cK'd

The Simple Mobile website is currently out of microSims, but there is a local retailer I pass by daily on my way home, and all the Best Buy stores around here too are SM retailers.

TMo could probably offer me a free N4 and $50 bucks to stay with them, and I would tell them to drop trou, back up to that big pile of sand, and start packin'!

I've had my fill of all that hot pink garbage.


----------



## dougfresh

I told ya to go to eBay and purchase them there for mere pennies.. I'll find out.SM store sells them as high as $25


----------



## Br1cK'd

That you did my friend. I guess I'll pick a few up then hit these guys up when they get here. If I can find one locally though I'll prob jump on it, to get off TMo ASAP.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol, sounds good Bricks any way eBay 
http://shop.mobileweb.ebay.com/searchresults?cmd=SREF&pg=1&back=1&kw=simple%20mobile%20micro%20sim%20card&fads=All&sort=PricePlusShippingLowest

I'll bet my left nut that the iPhone micros are the same because the guy who cut mine used a iPhone sim as an outline. One seller even says " for the iPhone/ Galaxy S 3"








The one that says 2x is probably the best deal, 2 sims for $1.15 and free shipping


----------



## Br1cK'd

good lookin out brotha!

Edit - just ordered a couple, buck a piece, free shipping. gotta love it


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Oh yeah I just got off the phone with those guys, and I gave em hell. The deal for new users is free with a $50 mail in rebate. The loyalty rep I spoke with, I opened the conversation just wanting to give approval to get my number ported to another carrier. He asked why, so I unleashed on my last few frustrating and ridiculous support calls, as well as how new customers get all the deals, while customers like me who have been with TMo (since it was voicestream) for years, get shafted.
> 
> He told me he could process the N4 for me for $100, no rebates, and he stood firm on that. I said no, I wanted the same deal on it new people are getting, and I got denied. He even escalated it to his supervisor, and denied again.
> 
> I did find out that my number is portable, I think I'll stop at the local Simple Mobile store on the way home from work today and see what's good.


Looks like T-Mob lost another good customer. I am the only one left on contract in my house, everyone else is riding free, but still using the service. The reason, that I am still along for the ride is my great deal on the G3. But early termination is ok if I get the right deal when the Next Big Thing comes along. They shoulda hooked u up.

@Samsgun Trying out Smart Launcher today all day. Per your suggestion


----------



## Br1cK'd

The rep tried to get me what I wanted, he at least took it to his supervisor. I give him credit for that. It's TMo's policies that are the proverbial straw here.

I think I posted about this as the one that did it, a couple months back I had a support call when the tower by my house was flaking out (again!), and the girl kindly walked me through everything, and then she said, "Well, all we can do from here is reset your phone back to factory specs." My response was something in the neighborhood of WTF! I told her I am an android developer and I know better, and asked if she was going to bring her happy ass on down here and spend two hours restoring my shit after that did not work. She did not like that at all, got real rude, and it was about then that my mind was made up.

I've been sailing along with it until this morning, when Douggie got my hopes up, and TMo crushed them once again. 12 years of being a loyal customer, and they won't give me the same deal as someone they have no history with? I'm just shaking my head, capitalism at its finest!


----------



## samsgun357

OK Zenites, there is a new browser that is optimized for snapdragon processor. I've been using since yesterday and it is fast! Its called SWE browser, you can grab it here http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/39296-[APP]-Chromium-Browser-for-Snapdragon-#entry1107375

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> @Samsgun Trying out Smart Launcher today all day. Per your suggestion


Yep +1 I been on it since yesterday. Thanks for the tip Gunny.


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Yep +1 I been on it since yesterday. Thanks for the tip Gunny.


Yeah no prob homes. I hope you and lappy dig it because I've really hyped it up. Its not without some drawbacks but its definitely different than most other launchers. There are some features I hope they add like being able to customize the flower a little more, more theme support and some gestures.

id est quod est


----------



## eddychecker

When I got my N4, I didn't realize it needed the micro SIM. There are no T-Mobile stores open late (when I did the unboxing) and a quick search found the template on how to cut your standard SIM to micro size. It took all of 5 minutes and I was in business. Is there a benefit to changing to a new SIM? If so, what is it?

PS: I've been using PA 3.00 for a day now and LOVE it. I love the pie controls too. Definitely a plus. I think I should start putting together a list of all those things I love about each ROM as I use it. I don't know why I've never even thought of keeping a list before. Oh yeah, that's right, I have the attention span of a .... what were we talking about. Sure was windy today... :')


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Hey Woody, did you ever try Root box? I'm still on the fence with it and a few others. I need to say F it and DL a bunch of ROMs and run the marathon.
> 
> id est quod est


I've been out most of the day but I actually have it locked and loaded. I was also waiting to make sure the MLBtv packaged worked on 4.2.2, as that is what I have on my tablet. It does!!! So once everyone goes to sleep, Woodrow will be a flashing.

Thanks for the launcher tip too.


----------



## manus ferrera

eddychecker said:


> When I got my N4, I didn't realize it needed the micro SIM. There are no T-Mobile stores open late (when I did the unboxing) and a quick search found the template on how to cut your standard SIM to micro size. It took all of 5 minutes and I was in business. Is there a benefit to changing to a new SIM? If so, what is it?
> 
> PS: I've been using PA 3.00 for a day now and LOVE it. I love the pie controls too. Definitely a plus. I think I should start putting together a list of all those things I love about each ROM as I use it. I don't know why I've never even thought of keeping a list before. Oh yeah, that's right, I have the attention span of a .... what were we talking about. Sure was windy today... :')


They told me the new Sims will have the newest technology with the fastest 4g speeds

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Deleted


----------



## dougfresh

Deleted lol


----------



## dougfresh

Just dropped my whip hard and seems to have escaved. It's time for some protection I believe...... Any one tried Raccoon, just uninstalled


----------



## dougfresh

I'm thinking SB will drop the 959 soon or now. Great ROM but bugs are preverlent. I noticed no test builds no communication between prb and myself .It has to come to an end



eddychecker said:


> When I got my N4, I didn't realize it needed the micro SIM. There are no T-Mobile stores open late (when I did the unboxing) and a quick search found the template on how to cut your standard SIM to micro size. It took all of 5 minutes and I was in business. Is there a benefit to changing to a new SIM? If so, what is it?
> 
> PS: I've been using PA 3.00 for a day now and LOVE it. I love the pie controls too. Definitely a plus. I think I should start putting together a list of all those things I love about each ROM as I use it. I don't know why I've never even thought of keeping a list before. Oh yeah, that's right, I have the attention span of a .... what were we talking about. Sure was windy today... :')


Is it just me but I dislike PA dual panels. Like every other thing though


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> I'm thinking SB will drop the 959 soon or now. Great ROM but bugs are preverlent. I noticed no test builds no communication between prb and myself .It has to come to an endIs it just me but I dislike PA dual panels. Like every other thing though


Sorry to hear that bro, you and prb were so good together lol.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro, you and prb so good together lol.
> 
> id est quod est


I love that *****! Cry, Cry, Cry. I seen stable all day for mako and a curve-ball.......the herculus, new supported whip 989. What is that anyway, a SGS2. Sorta not been chipping in lately because I haven't been on the Betsy. She been dead for days till now, using her as a mp3 monster


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah 989 is gs2. We all knew the 959 development would cease one day. Its getting to the point that 512mb of ram isn't enough to sustain the OS. There has also been a lot of folks having issues going back to stock from 4.2,most of it probably user error though.
It was a good run!

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Yes brother! I'll tell you what , my Vibe is running 4.2.2 just nice. Helly and SB. I'll be honest, I blew up a Vibe once if the Zensters remember but never had probs since then. It was a bootloader mismatch and the Betsy V1 died via Odin testing the SD speed with MP and Bricks lolol
But to clarify, I was my fault testing the Sub-Zero Kernel and messing in uncharted territories hihi, truth!


----------



## Woody

Gunny, I flashed RootBox a few hours ago with BMS kernel and it is pretty sweet. Typical AOKP 4.2.2, but something smoother about it. Not sure if you have BMS over in VZW, but it is a derivative of Morfic's kernel. I used his exclusively when I was on TWiz ICS.

Doug, sorry to hear about 959 support. My wife has a 989 if you need me to test (after she goes to bed of course).


----------



## dougfresh

Not really Wood-man but thank you! I'm thinking about laying low for a while.Been testing SB since July....I wanna be a Zen tester again







Ive been on the same ROM on the N4 for 2 weeks(whaaaa), have never posted in the n4 threads, I wanna do an MP lolol. Maybe I've gotten bored or every ROM looks the same.... I'll upgrade and blast the newest Xylon and B's favorite kernel, Matrix today for kicks.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I told ya brother Doug, get a good case. Sorry it took a drop to convince you, glad you got lucky. Search back for my link, or hit me up on gtalk and I'll dig it up for you. $3 on Amazon, its cheap, but it does the job.

In other news, I've made some big strides in the Theme department, with some big help from our boy Annex. If the compiling continues to go well, we may very well have the first Zen Theme Manager Themes coming very soon. It's already snowing nicely, and going to be all day, so I got the time to really break shit today. ;-)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Just dropped my whip hard and seems to have escaved. It's time for some protection I believe...... Any one tried Raccoon, just uninstalled


DF, I have 5, yes 5, cases for the N4. PM me your snail mail address and I'll send you one.

B'd, I bought the last two when they were on sale. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> I told ya brother Doug, get a good case. Sorry it took a drop to convince you, glad you got lucky. Search back for my link, or hit me up on gtalk and I'll dig it up for you. $3 on Amazon, its cheap, but it does the job.
> 
> In other news, I've made some big strides in the Theme department, with some big help from our boy Annex. If the compiling continues to go well, we may very well have the first Zen Theme Manager Themes coming very soon. It's already snowing nicely, and going to be all day, so I got the time to really break shit today. ;-)
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Will this Theme only work for you N4'ers or will it work on other devices?

I miss the Zen look and I do get tired of the stock Black and Blue.


----------



## drjjones426

Big Dog KMc said:


> Will this Theme only work for you N4'ers or will it work on other devices?
> 
> I miss the Zen look and I do get tired of the stock Black and Blue.


+1 on all of the above

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

GS3'ers. I flashed RootBox last night and got it reset up. I installed like normal but after the initial boot and sign in, I went back into TWRP and restored my data partition only (was from a LiquidWood). Wasn't sure if it would work bc of different build but I am thinking since I did it AFTER the first boot, all the 4.2.2 partitions we already built. Worked great.

Now to the heart of the issue. I have been abusing this thing all day and it is still going. Flashed latest BMS kernel from ATT side and it has voodoo like coloring. I can't change them but reminds me of early SZ kernels. I'm using Wheatley gov and Row scheduler. No UV and OC to 1728. No Sods and plenty of DS. I unplugged at 9am and as of now I am sitting at 65%.

I think this one is pretty sweet. It gets my seal of approval. RB nightly 2/17 and not normal build.


----------



## eddychecker

DF, I like the dual panels on PA. It is a little small for my aging eyes, but that's why I have glasses. :') It takes some getting used to, but I'm there now. I would like to try a new ROM though. Suggestions? Kernel? (Been running Matrix)


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy thanks for thinking about DF  Might/will take you up on the offer! Been running Xylon and Matrix for a while already. Pretty stable so far, the only thing that gets me ill could be the small lag when initially scrolling though web pages. I'm thinking it's because of the Matrix kernel... It's default minimum is 288 MHZ instead of stock 384 MHZ. Next one up is 500 just using Performance settings without kernel apks. 500 will be a drainer!







I'm tempted again to try PA and set it on "Phone" mode and not phablet or hybrid. One the other hand SB surprised the 959 again lol


----------



## lapdog01

@wood
Its kinda funny that you posted about Rootbox. I flashed the latest nightly on my grouper yesterday and it is verry nice. So today I thought that I would try it on Susie GS3. The last 2 hours have been Odin fest. I finally got back to stock and was able to restore a Nandroid after using root66. I dont know what I did on this one, but glad I made it back.

sent with my fingers


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> @wood
> Its kinda funny that you posted about Rootbox. I flashed the latest nightly on my grouper yesterday and it is verry nice. So today I thought that I would try it on Susie GS3. The last 2 hours have been Odin fest. I finally got back to stock and was able to restore a Nandroid after using root66. I dont know what I did on this one, but glad I made it back.
> 
> sent with my fingers


I'm running Jamison's AOKP build currently. The good words about root box from wood and ur flash/Odin marathon makes me wanna try it out. Always was a sucker for cheap thrills.

Edit: downloading it now

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Good luck dr.j

sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Big Dog and the good Dr - I'm about to compile the first Zen Throwback Theme, and it should cover all hdpi and xhdpi devices. :-D

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> @ Big Dog and the good Dr - I'm about to compile the first Zen Throwback Theme, and it should cover all hdpi and xhdpi devices. :-D
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Ooooooooooooh me tooooo me me me 

sent with my fingers


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> @ Big Dog and the good Dr - I'm about to compile the first Zen Throwback Theme, and it should cover all hdpi and xhdpi devices. :-D
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Awww shiizzz can't wait to have my sgs3 br1ck'd!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I'm thinking SB will drop the 959 soon or now. Great ROM but bugs are preverlent. I noticed no test builds no communication between prb and myself .It has to come to an end ...


That's a beaucoup bummer, mang. You & PRB = The SHIT!! SB was fun while it lasted ... but, I'm with you though. Unless you jump to a major version change, the changes aren't as dramatic. The "Wow" factor plateu'd a while back. Haven't been able to reproduce the "holy shit this is awesome" moments ... from back in the Zen Jiggity days. That was some good times, man. You get hit on all fronts - ie. B's rom magic, MP's kernel magic, and Annex's bling magic. Haven't had that level of flashing withdrawal ever since.

Admittedly, I haven't been flashing my jizzles much lately, but I've jumped into the 4.2.2 fray recently ... and luh dis sheit, mang. HB's latest versions have been the smoothest this old bezotch has run in a long while. HB 0221 + Sema 2.9.12 have breathed new life into my post-EU rig. I still have to resort to stripping down bare (tons of stuff removed or frozen until I need), but it's incredibly stable (even at 120 LiveOC) and will definitely hold me over ... "till the next episode."

N4 is compelling esp. if the band is getting back together, but I'm just too EU-shell-shocked to go without an ext-SD now. SGS3 will be my fallback for a while, but I'ma wait & see what all this GS4 hubbub turns out to actually be. All the octa-core hype diminished by the production / Exynos power issues rumors. Then potential for a Qualcomm quad instead. Blah, blah, blah, blah ... then again, Qualcomm's been teasing a 4G LTE chip later this year to work across all the networks. Like SammyBigBoned'd mentioned, it's easy to get sucked into the rumor turbine.

For now ... I'ma ride dis lil beotch til dem wheels fall off. I've actually been using my Tab more, so the Vibe's been more "function" than the all-out data blitz. That's the story for now, homie.

When Zen Mako goes live ... game changer 2013, mang. Good to hear Annex's name back in the mix lately. Brutal back in the groove. B rockin' his mojo. Hopefully, MP stays GNex and gets into some N4 action. 2013 ... gonna be a banner year for Zen, baby!!









@SBGs
Thanks for the Smart Launcher tip, but the "flower" lost its novelty appeal pretty quickly. Not as feature rich as I'm used to with Apex (esp. since I've gotten rid of Folder Organizer, which I had used for a long while as an app widget, and gone exclusively to the dock gestures to launch apps). Impressive nonetheless. It'll be interesting to see how it progresses.

You mentioned something about Next Launcher (?). Any good?


----------



## yosup

@EddyVedderChecker
What's the 411 on your son's Vibe?


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Check this screenie out, look closely. I saw it on the brownside.
> View attachment 37039
> 
> BTW, its a guys phone too.


It's no fun wading through the red river (even with a flak jacket on). Sometimes, too "slippery when wet" is a bit conspicuous ... esp. when you turn the lights back on.


----------



## samsgun357

Yosup ma boy, nobody enjoys wading in the red river (I hope) but sometimes we take one for the team. We just don't go posting it up for all to see.

I did try next launcher. Its feature rich almost to a fault. It was too busy for me. I know what you mean about the flower, I got rid of it all together. Hopefully they will add some gestures to smart launcher because that's what's really missing for me. I also tried vire launcher, sf launcher and a couple others that I can't think of right now. Nova and smart are my faves followed by apex respectively.

*edit* that other launcher was called TSF shell 3D.
PM coming at you Yosup.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Yah babe! Got another 8 hours lolol


----------



## Raykovitz

Woodrube said:


> GS3'ers. I flashed RootBox last night and got it reset up. I installed like normal but after the initial boot and sign in, I went back into TWRP and restored my data partition only (was from a LiquidWood). Wasn't sure if it would work bc of different build but I am thinking since I did it AFTER the first boot, all the 4.2.2 partitions we already built. Worked great.
> 
> Now to the heart of the issue. I have been abusing this thing all day and it is still going. Flashed latest BMS kernel from ATT side and it has voodoo like coloring. I can't change them but reminds me of early SZ kernels. I'm using Wheatley gov and Row scheduler. No UV and OC to 1728. No Sods and plenty of DS. I unplugged at 9am and as of now I am sitting at 65%.
> 
> I think this one is pretty sweet. It gets my seal of approval. RB nightly 2/17 and not normal build.


Glad the restore from TWRP went well.. Told ya it saves Alot of time.


----------



## dougfresh

Raykovitz said:


> Glad the restore from TWRP went well.. Told ya it saves Alot of time.


 I tried restoring my data partition only the other day and couldn't but I see that I gotta just backup the data instead of the whole ROM


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> I tried restoring my data partition only the other day and couldn't but I see that I gotta just backup the data instead of the whole ROM


Hey Doogie.

When you backup with twrp, do you ever use compression?

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon v18-4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## dougfresh

Big Dog KMc said:


> Hey Doogie.
> 
> When you backup with twrp, do you ever use compression?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon v18-4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


Not yet, have you? I just leave everything default. I'm going to tinker a bit with it today







BTW... Whazzzz upppp Big Doggie Dog!!!!


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Not yet, have you? I just leave everything default. I'm going to tinker a bit with it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... Whazzzz upppp Big Doggie Dog!!!!


Nope. Not me Neither.

Maybe I will try it later, Time permitting.

I just started playing with TWRP a few days ago.

The version of TWRP I have for the Nexus S is 2.4.1.0

I have done 3 backups of the same install deleted the first one after I learned that I can name the backup from TWRP.

used it to flash the new UN-Official Xylon 4.2.2 Not liking the bit slower part and the slightly more battery drain part, and used it to restore The older Xylon v18 4.2.1 back.

I gotta say this is SSSSSOOOOOOOOOooooooooo Cool. way faster and easier than CWM.

I love the interface and the multi-select flash too.

I also found out that My older CWM touch Backups are not recognized by TWRP.

I guess I need to flash the CWM recovery, Do the restore of the other backup, flash TWRP and do its backup. Later Perhaps.
Xylon v18 is running amazing for me and don't see any need to switch back.

Everything with me here is the same. I can't believe the delay upon delay I need to wait from the different Doctors I need to see.

I'm Glad My primary Doctor stated "Super Urgent" sending the referrals.

But enough of that.

I would like to say Thanks to all of My Zen Brothers for all the best wish's.
No where else on any other forums that I have been on (which aint that many) Have I seen this kind of Concern, Respect, Devotion to each other.
Its just staggering.

Again Thank You All.

I will try to be on more as I progresses through this .


----------



## dougfresh

Much love Big Dog. Roooting big time for ya broski. Whatever you need let me know here or GTalk [email protected]


----------



## Woody

Hey man, that is what sets us apart from the rest of those out there. Sometimes it is as simple as a vent, other times we might be able to help out more than just a board can offer. Hope everything is going to get better man. Soon enough it will be spring and you'll be able to get some of that precious Vit-D. I know you are probably dealing with more than that will take care of, but you'd be surprised how a little sunshine can make a big difference to many things.

As far as TWRP compression. IIRC from my way back days, I asked about the compression in CWR and I think that I remember that it wasn't really that beneficial. It backs up, then compresses and then when you have to restore, the decompression takes ahold and does its thing. Seems obvious, but I am not sure it really makes that much difference in size (some yes but worth the extra time, I doubt it). I dig the mutli-flash thing too. Basically, flash ROM, Gapps, Kernel, mods in order and done. Make things real convenient to flash. Not like it was hard to hit the back button but still.

The cross-backups thing happened on my tablet. I had a bunch of backups in CWR format and then when I switched to TWRP full time, like you said they were not compatible. So I just made a backup in TWRP and moved all but my last CWR backup to my PC. I have a flashable version of CWR on my tablet, just in case I need to restore it for some reason. But in all reality, now that I have used TWRP since Sept, I really don't think I'll be moving back. It has so many more functions and is open source. So is ROM Mgr but from what I have been reading Koush is really busy with other things, apps (Carbon/Twitter is his) and regular life, so not sure the mothership will be able to keep up with all the changes and stuff.


----------



## dougfresh

Nice words Wood-Man. Has anyone using TWRP have a bad theme? I'm using PA theme looks great, searched yesterday for more but Holo's aren't as special


----------



## lapdog01

@Big Dog
Keep Faith brother. I know it works. I have seen tooooo many things that defy logic, science, medicine and great wisdom. Every night i go to sleep with a woman who was in hospice for 7 days 8 years ago....There is POWER in Belief. Will keep the prayers and good vibes rollin your way. ZFFZ

sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> @Big Dog
> Keep Faith brother. I know it works. I have seen tooooo many things that defy logic, science, medicine and great wisdom. Every night i go to sleep with a woman who was in hospice for 7 days 8 years ago....There is POWER in Belief. Will keep the prayers and good vibes rollin your way. ZFFZ
> 
> sent with my fingers


+1. Well said lappy!

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Anyone online right now that has a Vibe handy? Where is the EFS folder located? Is it the same in all mobiles, just /efs?


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Anyone online right now that has a Vibe handy? Where is the EFS folder located? Is it the same in all mobiles, just /efs?


Both phones show it in system root\efs

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## Woody

Much thanks man. Now I got some head busting to do on the Brown side.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Go get em.

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon 4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Anyone online right now that has a Vibe handy? Where is the EFS folder located? Is it the same in all mobiles, just /efs?


 There's no need to touch that partition unless you have IMEI problems.


----------



## Woody

Go check out the Vibe Q&A section. Jackwagon is trying to get someone's EFS folder and has been for about 4 months now. Cold caught him trying to be sneeky about it now.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Woodrube said:


> Go check out the Vibe Q&A section. Jackwagon is trying to get someone's EFS folder and has been for about 4 months now. Cold caught him trying to be sneeky about it now.


Wood, you made an oopsey.

"this one and all the others are not CLOSED."

Sent from my Nexus S on Xylon v18-4.2.1 and Marmite Kernel.


----------



## Woody

I know not of what you are speaking kind sir.

"this one and all the others are now CLOSED"

At first I was going to post the same thing in all of them but then just decided to close all the others. Dang typo will get you every time. Good thing I have all my Zen eyes going.

********************
Ahhhhhh!!!! Page #666. Damian on the keys. Dark princess suckling at my.... Cloud of fear, hate and anger is..... Just kidding but let's not post ponies like last time. I think X or MP logged in right in the middle of that and was like WTF?!?!


----------



## samsgun357

Aww come on Wood-Man, you should have left one open so we can Jonny Flame his ass!

I just watched a video on the Lg OG pro from MWC. It has the capability of recording video on front and back camera simultaneously. Sounds kind of cool.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

I will not reply on page 666. What minute I just did lololl


----------



## sugartibbs

Cmon Woody, you baled him out, you gotta let the rest of us police our own first. FLAMETHROWER.COM..


----------



## samsgun357

Well that pulled him out of hiding. What up ST? It ain't been right round here without you bruh.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

SUGARDADDY HAS RETURNED. That must have been a WILD birthday bruh 

sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

OOOOOH, As a native American, thats your lost broken arrow...


----------



## sugartibbs

Lap, missed you.we all live our lives in quiet desperation...3 days......sugar...I do the the deed...It will make sense then,,,

okay...666... ill keep posting to get us out of here...


----------



## sugartibbs

oooh 666

oooh 667

since were doin this...6666

once for the ota


----------



## lapdog01

The Toothy smile widened on my otherwise unremarkable mug as ...
1) Sugar has returned
2) I sense some ZEN Goodness on the horizon
3) Zen brotherhood is flourishing and BIG DOG is on the mend








4) Last Night No Kids were home








5) Got Rootbox up and Smokin on my Suzie (Tip from Wood)
6) I got a new grandchild in da oven.
7) I found 22 bucks in a jacket pocket ( smoked bacon waffle at Grannys waffle house HERE I COME)


----------



## dougfresh

1) Doug smoked weed
2) Doug smoked some more weed
3) Doug again smoked some more weed


----------



## Mostdef69

Hello guys! I record a video of my son on my phone and like to add music. Is there a software or program that I can edit to add music.


----------



## dougfresh

Anybody used FX Guru apk yet? I think it awesome


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> 1) Doug smoked weed
> 2) Doug smoked some more weed
> 3) Doug again smoked some more weed


ROFL
sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> 1) Doug smoked weed
> 2) Doug smoked some more weed
> 3) Doug again smoked some more weed


Can you write this as a haiku?

id est quod est


----------



## samsgun357

Mostdef69 said:


> Hello guys! I record a video of my son on my phone and like to add music. Is there a software or program that I can edit to add music.


There are quite a few options on the playstore. I can't really recommend one over another as I haven't used any of them.

*we just left page 666, now I post #6666. Does four sixes mean anything? Maybe that's the sign of the super devil.

I need 7 more thanks on the brown-side to hit 1000. This could take awhile as I don't post much there anymore.

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

Me thinks Douggie got a little jelly after peepin some Rocky Mtn Trees via video chat last night.....


----------



## sugartibbs

D. Fresh would only burn the chronic for medicinal purposes only, and then watch Sponge Bob, and eat cheetos.

I would only become concerned if he dropped some" window pain "and watched a Gumby and Pokey marathon.

And Fresh, I hope you're wrong about Slim dropping 959, she's a beauty queen. After all the drama I run it on the sgs3," she got back, I like it like that. Slow motion for me"

You'll get it gunny, trust...


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Me thinks Douggie got a little jelly after peepin some Rocky Mtn Trees via video chat last night.....


What!! I'm still stoned from seeing that wonderful big jar of the sticky-icky/wooo-weee lol


----------



## sugartibbs

HAIKU

Pinch hitter in use 
lighter lighter lighter,yes
where is my frisbee


----------



## samsgun357

I like it like that, she workin that back, I don't know how to act....slow motion for me!
Likes me some Juvenile

id est quod est


----------



## drjjones426

S3rrrrs, what's your goto ROM/kernel combo?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

im rolling with Slim 4.2.1 stable.1.0 official (Ilove writing "Official")
3.0.65-Kt47-g91a62cc tweaker OC'd at 1728...KTweaker is "pretty good" I need a tablet, I overuse my phone for twitter and Flipboard.

If you use tweaker it gives you more options as/
i/o scheduler...deadline
cpu govenor? whatever floats
msm-dcvs is pretty rockin for what i do

call me a bitch but...slim has advanced status bar options in color and text, and it is my phone..for my eyes only I like it to be cool...

one last rant...GOD please, somebody, ...anybody bring Voodoo color to the SGS3...that is all....for now..Oh and go to add ons and select slim dark apps..legit..


----------



## eddychecker

samsgun357 said:


> There are quite a few options on the playstore. I can't really recommend one over another as I haven't used any of them.
> 
> *we just left page 666, now I post #6666. Does four sixes mean anything? Maybe that's the sign of the super devil.
> 
> I need 7 more thanks on the brown-side to hit 1000. This could take awhile as I don't post much there anymore.
> 
> id est quod est


1000 and a couple more for good luck.


----------



## dougfresh

Sammyguns, just got ya over the 1000 hump








Edit I guess Eddy was on the same mind wave lol


----------



## sugartibbs

My thanks over there should be multiplied by at least 3, cause I was probly really hammered, and was still kickin ass!!!

Check it now in Q/A? T/A who da man..


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> S3rrrrs, what's your goto ROM/kernel combo?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


AOSP style....Blackbean V7. leankernel. but Rootbox is comin on strong
TWIZ.... DARTHSTALKER X stock kernrl
sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

I'm gonna go back to infamous, just waitin for it to catch up, with that debloat app to speed it up, he does nice, precise work, and runs a nice thread..like someone else we all know...

Trust, I'm trolling Craigslist Tulsa for a Nexus, just to stay with the in crowd...


----------



## jaliscojorge

drjjones426 said:


> S3rrrrs, what's your goto ROM/kernel combo?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Currently trying out darthstalker X1. With stock kernel. Haven't tested long enough to give a review. Version X was very solid with stock kernel though.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Raykovitz

drjjones426 said:


> S3rrrrs, what's your goto ROM/kernel combo?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I'm sticking with TW and I stick with FROSTY 11.6 & Xone. It's never done me wrong. Fast smooth and no bugs..


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Currently trying out darthstalker X1. With stock kernel. Haven't tested long enough to give a review. Version X was very solid with stock kernel though.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


The volume hack Jovy implemented will BLOW your ears off jorge


----------



## samsgun357

Lol thanks guys, I dropped that little "thanks" nugget because I new my boyz would hook me up!

GS3,
I ran KT747 for awhile, definitely a ton of options in KT tweaker. 
I jumped to Lean kernel recently, not nearly as many tweaks but its light and its solid!
As far as ROMs, I'm running a debloated stock de-odexed 4.1.2. I'm trying to hold out for the supposedly upcoming premium suite but don't know if I'll make it. I have carbon, root box and liquid smooth all locked and loaded. My trigger finger is starting to twitch.

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

myself, the sgs3 thread is slowwwww... liquid is behind as far as creature comforts, the s3 has been out awhile, ...however try downloading a full rom ...its huge...2x the old vibrant...I can't imagine the computer decompile time ...its a new world, and its complicated..

tried the pala deboat on Infamous, ..brick..everything is so connected I'll leave it to Slim to chop it out,


----------



## dougfresh

Anyone else just received the Google Settings apk bloatware show up in the app drawer. I don't get it, we have the same options in the Google menu under settings


----------



## Br1cK'd

It's been a while since I've done this, and Woody, I promise I won't jack this thread, going to start one in the next day or so, but I wanted to go ahead and give you guys a little sumpin' sumpin'. Thanks to the guys who were testing this, and for keeping it on the low.

This is truly for you all, the Nation, the brotherhood that we have here through the airwaves, that can be as thick as blood, and as strong as it comes. So for you guys, I raise my beer!

Hope you enjoy.

I'll keep this short. Started with a cm theme template from Annex, and me and him hax0r'd at it for the last few days, and came up with something pretty good. Well, I had to put a little funk on it, and it's not too shabby if I don't say. Still a WIP, there's a little blue here and there popping up, but I'll get it, and add more apps as we go. Annex was crucial in helping me pull this version of our project together, tying up the loose ends I couldn't find, big ups to our boy!

So far we got (besides framework and sysui):

BAKED Rom Control (for the navbar buttons)
Browser
Calculator
Calendar
Clock (I think)
Contacts
Email
Gallery
Keyboard
Launchers: Android, Apex, Nova,and Trebuchet
Market
MMS
Music
Phone
Settings
Talk

Just download, install, and apply as you would any other app or theme. It's xhdpi based, but it's lookin good on my Vibe, my N7, as well as my N4. Good results from the SGS3 crowd as well. As my first CM Theme, I'm not taking anything for granted, but it looks good so far to be universally compatible.

I'll start a public thread in a day or two and the theme will transform a bit more over time, but I wanted to give you guys the first crack at it, and maybe a walk down memory lane.









*ZenThrowbackTheme_v1-3*


----------



## Mostdef69

Dougie lay down the doobie. Go eat some munchies.

Great just got a call 5 minute ago. My cousin's snowmobile got stolen and now he has no ride. Have to drive on a shitty road to pick him up.


----------



## Woody

Be careful on those crappy roads.

Screenies:


----------



## sugartibbs

Brick'd...Life is a highway..and you are definatly route 66, kick the tires and light the fires....


----------



## Mostdef69

Not gonna believe this. I was driving on my way to pick up my cousin guess what I found his snowmobile parking on the side of the road. So I called the police and they came to watch my cousin sled while I go pick it up. He was thrill when I told him that I found his sled. Apparently the sled went out of gas and left it there. Must be a kids who tried to steal it.


----------



## shreddintyres

So i take a break from studying to check g+ and came across this tragic story.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/18/robert-saylors-death-homicide-mentally-ill_n_2711629.html

These Cop's should be tried for murder none of this bs administrative leave/administrative punishment. Take their badges and throw 'em prison or let them get a syringe full of Potassium Chloride


----------



## sugartibbs

not gonna believe this Santa Claus stole your ride,just talked to him, hes well pretty sorry boyz night out, probly alchohol involved, wuz doin some kinda Polar shake to arresting officers....fill in the blanks..

On a serious note, shreddin tires, in okla we have put people that need help on the streets in the name of less taxes, while these same peeps clutter the courts for things that should never have happened. our answer is worse than the question...some people need help. Are we that short sighted, unfortunalty....yes.


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Dougie lay down the doobie. Go eat some munchies.Great just got a call 5 minute ago. My cousin's snowmobile got stolen and now he has no ride. Have to drive on a shitty road to pick him up.


You gotta lock your ride in the badger state..1 snowmobile stolen every 16 minutes in the midwest...sorry I made that up

sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> You gotta lock your ride in the badger state..1 snowmobile stolen every 16 minutes in the midwest...sorry I made that up
> 
> sent with my fingers


In Canada, it's like every 6 seconds, and that's a slow day.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mostdef69

Well they finally arrest the person who took my cousin sled. the theive came back with a jug of gas. Lol


----------



## eddychecker

shreddintyres said:


> So i take a break from studying to check g+ and came across this tragic story.
> 
> http://www.huffingto..._n_2711629.html
> 
> These Cop's should be tried for murder none of this bs administrative leave/administrative punishment. Take their badges and throw 'em prison or let them get a syringe full of Potassium Chloride


Shredd, I read the story and I was appalled. Since you know how the internet works for those with adult ADD, the story had me clicking away for a few minutes and restored my faith in humanity. This is a pleasant little video which leads to a couple more pleasant little videos. 



 Escape for a minute and enjoy life through someone elses eyes.


----------



## Mostdef69

http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one/signup


----------



## jaliscojorge

Mostdef69 said:


> Well they finally arrest the person who took my cousin sled. the theive came back with a jug of gas. Lol


LMAO, what an idiot :-D

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Mostdef69

Running on new Vanilla Rootbox 4.2.2 on my Vibe. Very different on setting section. alot of thing i dont know. so far the rom seem stable, Gonna wait in few day to see if this start to lag like the newest helly bean.


----------



## Woody

Let me know it you have any ROM questions about RB. I am running the latest on my phone and I put it through torture last night trying to break it. Held up pretty well.

When I say torture, I mean I used up a 91% charge in 3.5hrs with only 1hr of screen time. Memory issues between SGS3 and Vibe aside, if Skinzy ported it correctly, could be nice for the old girl. I had mass things running and intermingling with each other, streaming baseball, putting a Moboplayer movie overlay on a browser page running. Dirty flashes, clean flashes, full wipe (internal too), wipe with /data restore. I did it all with her and at the very end, put up a ZenThemed screenie here last night before putting to charge.

The phone only got hot too while I was moving all my files off my internal. Even with all that I was putting her through, she stayed cool to the touch. BMS kernel and I checked both cores work ramping up/down like the should be.


----------



## Mostdef69

I post in xda about the Vanilla Rootbox 4.2.2. my volume button went backward lol. I hope they fix the issue. i didnt know this rom run on semaphore kernel.Is there other kernel that can run on Vanilla Rootbox 4.2.2?


----------



## Mostdef69

Just had a chat with T mobile rep. I didnt know that Tmobile already running on LTE!
he show me the new phone that carry LTE http://htc.t-mobile.com/new-htc-one-phone?cm_mmc_o=VqCjCzczywEwllCjCZa2vCjC5ywllywkwzlw
So anyway I spoken about LG G Pro they have no release date when it will hit the store.


----------



## Woody

I have no idea about what kernel will run on the Vibe with RB. Might need Doug for that one. The volume thing is probably a remapping problem with the port from I9000.

*****
I know that the HTC One is the new thing until March 14, but you couldn't pay me to get an HTC phone. I just have never like them. They seem sturdy enough, but I have no desire to learn a new phone scheme, radio system, ruu system,... Just not my bag.

IIRC someone mentioned that the LTE wasn't rolling out until 3Q of this year and only then was it starting in Vegas. Most of TMo's network doesn't even have H+42 yet. They are trying, I'll give them that, but the way they have sporadic loyalty for their current customers, I'd be surprised if we could get any lovin from them in 1.5 years.


----------



## eddychecker

Mostdef69 said:


> Just had a chat with T mobile rep. I didnt know that Tmobile already running on LTE!
> he show me the new phone that carry LTE http://htc.t-mobile....CjC5ywllywkwzlw
> So anyway I spoken about LG G Pro they have no release date when it will hit the store.


I just finished switching to Rootbox on my N4. They have the selector for LTE in the quick settings tool bar. I turned it on and WOW!!!! I've got full bars. It's better than any signal I have ever had with any phone at my house. I can't believe it. I'm giddy. I just had to share this with you guys.

PS: Got some Zen love on my phone and I like the zen colored charging and notification button. :') Nice touch B


----------



## dougfresh

Mosdef, check settings, About Phone and see which kernel is on Vanilla. Reverse key mapping is accomplished by changing a few digits somewhere in the system partition. I have a Glitch kernel remapping zip somewhere in my DB. I'll check shortly.....
Flashing Semaphore should work just fine
I found it but didn't have time to look at it
http://db.tt/gU0BDnQD


----------



## Mostdef69

Thank


dougfresh said:


> Mosdef, check settings, About Phone and see which kernel is on Vanilla. Reverse key mapping is accomplished by changing a few digits somewhere in the system partition. I have a Glitch kernel remapping zip somewhere in my DB. I'll check shortly.....
> Flashing Semaphore should work just fine
> I found it but didn't have time to look at it
> http://db.tt/gU0BDnQD


Thx Bro

I wonder if the Vibrant can support LTE if there a setting that i can tried to see if it really work

The LTE that they mention to me that it already on LTE. I dont know if they are telling us the truth. But ill be surpise if they do then why is my phone still working on HSPA


----------



## Woody

Is the Market down for you guys? I can't get in to it, YouTube or Gmail but Gtalk works fine (I think). This happened yesterday too when they rolled out that bloat app. Try on mobile and not wifi, if you could.


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> Is the Market down for you guys? I can't get in to it, YouTube or Gmail but Gtalk works fine (I think). This happened yesterday too when they rolled out that bloat app. Try on mobile and not wifi, if you could.


Working for me as of 14:51 CST


----------



## Mostdef69

well I cant make a call on the new rom that i install. That strange. I have try flash radio firm KB5 and KA7 and nothing work. DANG IT! going back to older rom


----------



## Woody

Wierd. I have access to everything with data but I cannot get into any Google service. I've tried Market, G+, YouTube, Gmail, signing in with browser and all are telling me that there is no connection with server. I can use Tapatalk and get into other sites in the browser and use Speedtest, so connectivity is not the issue. Sure hope my account wasn't hacked. What a PITA.


----------



## dougfresh

APNs


----------



## Woody

Bingo!!!!

I had screwed with some proxy the other day and that resolved it. We must have been on the same wavelength at the same time. I also couldn't connect to MLBtv either.

Restored to default and viola!!! everything works. Thanks Doug


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've learned in my many years in the IT business, that usually no news is good news, means your sh!t it runnin' tight.

Based on that logic, those that grabbed the Throwback Theme are liking it? If y'all see anything way way off base, feel free to PM me, (or if Woody don't mind post it here for now?).

I'm tired and not feelin' like putting a new thread together today, so continue to enjoy your Zen Lounge exclusive a little while longer.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

Big Dog KMc said:


> ... There is POWER in Belief ...


Amen, brother. Let's get some church up in here!! As the Mary J. Blige song says, "You gotta believe."

"You don't have to worry
And don't you be afraid
Joy comes in the morning
Troubles they don't last always"
- Kirk Franklin


----------



## Woody

I'll link it in the OP later on tonight so that anyone who didn't get/see it last night can find it.


----------



## lapdog01

@yosup	I KNOW you didnt just quote the OG Church Boy in your post...Well done Ma brotha	
@ Br1cK'd.. My wife called the theme " yummy"







I'll just say Me likeeee
@wood kinda can't remove this Rootbox from Susie...She purrrrrs









A Little nugget of hard earned wisdom for ma brothers. Be careful what you promise. The Wife and I attended a Bulls game with my boss and fellow coworkers. She served primarily as arm candy ( all wives in attendance). The Price? I will be watching STARS ON ICE on March 8th yay me


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... I need 7 more thanks on the brown-side to hit 1000 ...


I just called ... to say ... I "like" you. ( #NoBrokeBackBroMo







)

Btw, I noticed skinzy98's been busy porting good shizzles over to the Vibe. What ever happend that khan dude? Is there another PACman rom in the works?

@ViBro'z
Anyone remaining Vibrant lurkers flash that Xylon rom? What's the dealio with this? ngiordano ... is this another Paxxion iteration or something legit? I recall SG3'urz mentioning the rom in passing. ( sorry, but I ain't up on my flashing news. Playing catchup here. )


----------



## samsgun357

Mostdef69 said:


> Thank
> Thx Bro
> 
> I wonder if the Vibrant can support LTE if there a setting that i can tried to see if it really work
> 
> The LTE that they mention to me that it already on LTE. I dont know if they are telling us the truth. But ill be surpise if they do then why is my phone still working on HSPA


LTE is live in a few markets but believe me T-Mobile won't tell you that its only select markets thus far. They are using the "forthcoming" LTE as a selling point. You won't get LTE on a vibe because it doesn't have LTE built in, its stuck with HSPA. Here's a little nugget for T-Mobile gs3. The device itself has LTE built in however the band that T-Mobile is using is different so no LTE for T-Mobile gs3.

id est quod est


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @yosup I KNOW you didnt just quote the OG Church Boy in your post...Well done Ma brotha ...


That song always calms me, bruh.









( Btw Stars On Ice beats snoozing thru a ballet. )


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup...dude lose the abba.tar, Im getting serious that 70"s show wood..I think I posterized her once, ok, ok 2x. and it wuudn't in church...

Hey Lap your Bulls came to OKC the other night....sorry bout that..here in t-town we just had the BassMaster classic, dont laugh, I love me some lake time and theres 5 within 1 hr. from my crib...You know your a ******* if you___________.


----------



## eddychecker

Have any of you tried rootbox on the mako? Smooth for sure but the digitizer is acting kinda funny. The keys on the keyboard are hard to touch near all the edges. I've never had that happen before. I love some of the touches that the ROM has. It's the little stff that makes it shine for me. The LTE button in quick settings, the easy pie control built in, the built in Paranoid phablet settings. The ROM is nice, but she's gotta go. :'(

What's next? Got a favorite you're running that I should try?


----------



## Mostdef69

@Yosup LOL he did took the gas. there only 3 gallon of gas in the jug and the theive is broke. LOL ....

I have tried Xylon last week it was running nicely then in 2 days it start to get real laggy i have tried everything wipe/wipe and reboot. Nothing help it like my ram start to eat more memory. Pretty much simlar to Helly bean 4.22 too. Right now Im on Rootbox Vanilla It has potential to run on Vibe but it still buggin. They need to do alot of changing to work on Vibe. My biggest issue is the back button. once u hit the back button it always EXIT. The call work now if you flash the newest Semaphore. What surprising me that I get better signal reception and better Wifi on this rom. (flash with KB5)

Anbody here know the hardware key BACK button that i can change in the text editor


----------



## Br1cK'd

I am about to flash aokp 4, 4.2.2 based, I'll let you know eddy, or go head over to aokp.co and grab it, if your gettin' flash crazy this evening.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Anbody here know the hardware key BACK button that i can change in the text editor


Did you try flashing that glitch key remapping zip? I feel adventurous and I'll check out and blast me some V.R.Box in a bit









Bricks just the H+ in the Quick settings besides that I'm loving it man!!


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Did you try flashing that glitch key remapping zip? I feel adventurous and I'll check out and blast me some V.R.Box in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bricks just the H+ in the Quick settings besides that I'm loving it man!!
> View attachment 37197


doing it right now

IT WORK!


----------



## dougfresh

Excellent!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Did you try flashing that glitch key remapping zip? I feel adventurous and I'll check out and blast me some V.R.Box in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bricks just the H+ in the Quick settings besides that I'm loving it man!!
> View attachment 37197


That's odd Doug, mine is white on BB7, and the theme replaces all those anyways. Its also white on the latest HB on the Vibe. Can you send me the sysui of the rom you're using?

In other news, the AOKP official has no QS panel, but this updated build from roman is reported to have a notification panel, so you can at least get some functionality. I haven't flashed yet, but taking it for a spin now. The following link is for the N4 only.

http://goo.im/devs/roman/aokp_mako/aokp_mako_unofficial_Feb-27-13.zip


----------



## dougfresh

Mos, I just flashed the ROM and I'm still getting reversed volume keys even with Glitch zip and it's a bit laggy







I'll stick with SB







New 422 release tomorrow!


----------



## sugartibbs

Mano this sucksss.. I feel like the designated driver wingman...Grrrrrr.


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Mos, I just flashed the ROM and I'm still getting reversed volume keys even with Glitch zip and it's a bit laggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 422 release tomorrow!


I flash the ultimaterootbox1.zip and i flash the newest Semaphore. then I flash your glitch key remapping zip.working just fine. and the PIE work on this Vibe knda interesting


----------



## dougfresh

Brian, here's my sysUI.apk from Xylon. I feel embarrassment because I'm still running their Feb 17 build lol not be latest.
http://db.tt/w7VpwiVW


----------



## dougfresh

OK I finally blasted the latest Xylon without reading and booted up with a white status bar. After I read and everyone has a white statbar FAIL!! Lol I'm trying out some AOPK goodness! I finally think I'm going on a ROM flashing binger, I'm two handing the 959 and flashed SB 422 and now DLing AOKP on the Jawz


----------



## Woody

So I ran across this in the G3 OT thread. This is an Ubuntu Preview running on an I9000. I put the feelers out to see what all there was. I'll let you know.








^^Sideways pick is sideways.^^^ Sorry about that. So here is something to make up for it.


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> OK I finally blasted the latest Xylon without reading and booted up with a white status bar. After I read and everyone has a white statbar FAIL!! Lol I'm trying out some AOPK goodness! I finally think I'm going on a ROM flashing binger, I'm two handing the 959 and flashed SB 422 and now DLing AOKP on the Jawz


Feels good doesn't it? I went on a flash bender last night. Got into a bit of trouble and got out just as quick. It was my fault and on purpose to test out how much RootBox could handle.

It is actually very satisfying to know that we can do all this stuff. Most people I know only know about Root or Jailbreaking and none know what to do with it. Guy in cube in front of me has a VZW G3 and he's scared to root it. I've told him that I never do anything that I don't know how to get out of (ie Odin) and at least once a week he asks me what I am running. Our 2 phones are the same but couldn't be more different.


----------



## dougfresh

OK I backed up my data partition last night and it was a 508 MB monster, just flash N4 aokp and fully wiped then restored data and I'm getting mad unfortunately android process acore has stopped. Don't see the phone icon but it's there.....nvm I see what's happening...Phone apk is Slims and Contacts and Contact storage is Roman's. After clearing data in both storage it ceased but seems I need to wipe my booty and start again clean(no restoration)


----------



## samsgun357

@yosup, jrongi was working on a PACman build, don't know if he sent it out or not. I am running Baked BB7 that he built on my vibe. I haven't heard from khan. I know he has been busy with school.

I'm trying to throw some love towards my older devices. I'm going to flash a Sony xperia themed ROM on my captivate. Then I need to do some tweaking on the old Nook Tablet. I've neglected them for too long.

id est quod est


----------



## icarianecho

I tried that PACman port ngiordano linked. He admitted it was in early stages, but still: thing was a raging disaster on my vibe. Hard boot city.

Haven't tried Xylon because of that. Interested in VR, but don't have time/expertise to fix it.

Rather enjoy me since SB, but the vibe hates semaphore.

So HB for me. Hasn't slowed yet like others report & has easily been most stable of the bunch.

Such a small bunch. Poor vibe! She's getting left behind for all those younger models.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks Doug, I'll check it when I get some time.

About AOKP, I'm not real impressed with this build, back to BB7 for now.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Funny! AOPK lasted about 20 minutes on my rig. Colors looked so washed out even with multiple kernels, some weird lag going back into the launcher, etc. Running RootBox, haven't tweaked it except for the Zen Throwback theme and Quick Settings now is showing H+ well


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Funny! AOPK lasted about 20 minutes on my rig. Colors looked so washed out even with multiple kernels, some weird lag going back into the launcher, etc. Running RootBox, haven't tweaked it except for the Zen Throwback theme and Quick Settings now is showing H+ well


So on RB your H+ icon is green?

I looked into the xylon sysui, it has two extra pngs for H+_alt that I did not have, but they are notification pngs, not QS images. Xylon must be referencing them though, so I will be including them in future versions.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

ZenThrowback theme is linked in the OP. I just linked to your post B, so if you change anything in it, just edit your post and it should be GTG.

Edit: So I was talking to the wifey last night bc Gunny sent me a nice PM about something from the Brown side. I read it to her and it was the first time that she had heard me referenced as the Mod-Father. She thought it was funny and that I was making it up. Then I went into the threads and saw Yosup's post about holing up in the "mod-father's nuclear bomb shelter basement". She laughed at that and told me that she didn't understand my facination with this when it all started (year ago for Lounge, 2+years agos for Brown side). And that now she realizes that things like this are how people now communicate, build relationships and share. It isn't all about Facebook and G+. She doesn't bust my chops about it anymore (hasn't for awhile) but I think that she got a good chuckle and glimpse about the whole thing last night.


----------



## Mostdef69

New ROM just post in XDA called avatar 4.22. Gonna test this right now

Ok i just flash the new avtar 4.22. Holy moley!!! Love the theme in red color. I will post some screen shot


----------



## Mostdef69

Here the screen shot


----------



## jaliscojorge

Mostdef69 said:


> New ROM just post in XDA called avatar 4.22. Gonna test this right now
> 
> Ok i just flash the new avtar 4.22. Holy moley!!! Love the theme in red color. I will post some screen shot


 Tempted to flash my vibe just because I can.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Mostdef69

jaliscojorge said:


> Tempted to flash my vibe just because I can.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


themes called crisom colbat


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Tempted to flash my vibe just because I can.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


Jorge what Rom are u rockin now on the SG3?
sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks RB does indeed show green tmo icons properly


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Jorge what Rom are u rockin now on the SG3?
> sent with my fingers


I'm currently on darthstalker X1 but my phone doesn't seem to like it especially today. Android OS and media are at the top of the battery list and phone is getting pretty hot. You have a rom suggestion lappy?

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

Im biased, I keep going back to the Slim Bean 4.2, its stripped down, and has the quickness and Im a big fan of their inverted gapps package.


----------



## Mostdef69

sugartibbs said:


> Im biased, I keep going back to the Slim Bean 4.2, its stripped down, and has the quickness and Im a big fan of their inverted gapps package.


have you check out the new avatar 4.22?


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Im biased, I keep going back to the Slim Bean 4.2, its stripped down, and has the quickness and Im a big fan of their inverted gapps package.


 SB latest 4.2.2 959 is awesome! Last night I flashed it and wowsers it's super fast and a refined look in system options, not too add a bunch of improvements
http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list
Get sum!! Haven't tried the Mako build yet


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> SB latest 4.2.2 959 is awesome! Last night I flashed it and wowsers it's super fast and a refined look in system options, not too add a bunch of improvements
> http://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/list
> Get sum!! Haven't tried the Mako build yet


 Awesome!

BTW I'm hook on the new Avatar ROM. Everything went nicely nothing to compalin about this new ROM.


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> sent with my fingers


Rootbox with bms kernel
sent with my fingers

Rootz app went loony on my grouper

heres the kernel Jorge http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2150647

It's nice

sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

haiku

movies i have missed
D zel a man on fire
life is truly short..

I just paid 375.00 for 5 round bales of hay.....losing myass...but I love to farm... Its all Iknow...my cows dont know my bank account...they are just hungry, and their my responsability....


----------



## icarianecho

Yo D Freshie, thanks for the linkage.

Any ideas about the differences between the two gapps test packages?


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy, Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely try it out this weekend.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## eddychecker

Tibbs, my buddy's a hay farmer in northern Wisconsin and he said he was making a killing with the hay prices this year. I know him well and he's not a greedy bastard. I feel for you and admire a man who works the land. My world is so far away from that even though it's 100' away from my house. I'm surrounded by soy and corn all summer. I'll hope for some good rain this spring and maybe that will relieve the prices a bit. Maybe we can get dougie to start us off with a chant that'll bring the rain! :')


----------



## Br1cK'd

At my N4'ers, anyone tried the E.L.E Rom yet? I'm about to jump in, it's inverted, and cherry picks from a lot of sources. Looks enticing, I'll report back.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> At my N4'ers, anyone tried the E.L.E Rom yet? I'm about to jump in, it's inverted, and cherry picks from a lot of sources. Looks enticing, I'll report back.


I saw it and i would love to flash, But Wifey is too happy with the setup of Rootbox plus Zen Throwback. my flashing has been revoked (for now)


----------



## jaliscojorge

Guess who popped up in the brownside in the avatar rom?........... X!

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Haha, I saw that.


----------



## sugartibbs

Thanks eddy, we will get through we always do, I was always the long hair hippie cowboy, You always take care of your herd, their like my famly, they know the sound of my truck, some peeps have cats and dogs that are glad they are home...mine run the fence line cause its dinner time.its nice to be needed, in good times and bad,,we'll get by, we always have..just have to work a little harder than usual.


----------



## dougfresh

icarianecho said:


> Yo D Freshie, thanks for the linkage.
> 
> Any ideas about the differences between the two gapps test packages?


 I'm running the Vibe at the moment, my work peeps see me switching phones and their dumbfounded, haha, they don't have a cue that Dougie is BIG POWAH.lololol. Slim AIO is full packages, including extras aka DSP Manager, Facelock, full Google, etc. Slim Gapps is about 28 MBs and it's just essentials. Download both if you can and compare System APKS between both.
I just got my fingers on a 4.2.2 gapps inverted that I analyzed and looks good! I'll upload to DB cuz I forgot where I got it


----------



## dougfresh

118.6 MB Inverted 4.2.2 packages
http://db.tt/Tu75s3hH
I'm not responsible if you brick your shit, I'll only laugh lololol


----------



## sugartibbs

'Brick yo shit' is almost impossible nowadays, hey lap ..on a serious note did you see the pbs on rosetta , awesome..awesome, she taught Elvis how to play


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> 'Brick yo shit' is almost impossible nowadays, hey lap ..on a serious note did you see the pbs on rosetta , awesome..awesome, she taught Elvis how to play


I meant that for you Tibbys you n00b hihi


----------



## samsgun357

Man, the vibe action had been slow for the past few months. I give the vibrator to the lady and now there are like 4 new ROMs over there. I'm going to have to reposses that shit. There are plenty of ROMs for the cappy but it just doesn't respond to me the way my vibey does. We had a good thing going!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougfresh

What's a GT- P5113 anyway! Dorky numbering







Mako is a LG-E960, are ya Verizon or Metro Piece of Shizz


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, its the same ol shit, your a good troop...saddle up...First to post last to know.. left ..right..left right..your bouncing...look to the left...salute...

trust Gunny, something I can't comment on will spill Monday..On The Vib..


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> 'Brick yo shit' is almost impossible nowadays, hey lap ..on a serious note did you see the pbs on rosetta , awesome..awesome, she taught Elvis how to play


Rosetta Tharpe was serious bizness. Pretty much unsung, but an awesome Lady and Pioneer. Anyone who ever listened to a single rock song should check out her story. Not surprised that the sugar is on point.
sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its best she didn't let you flash it lappy. Very smooth, lots and lots of options, but has russian popping up in places after deeper investigation and use, and I'm too retentive to run with that. Surprise surprise, I'm back on BB7 this morning.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

I've tried that and AOKP and I'm still liking the settings in Rootbox. I threatened to make a list of all the things I liked about each ROM and I'm working on it today. I know I should keep my opinions to myself but this is the internet. Without useless opinions there would be less entertainment.

Woody, when you did your boys nooks, did you keep the B&N overlay? My wife wants tablet action on hers but doesn't want to lose the B&N look. Can you point me in the right direction? PS: She hated MIUI (2.3.7) when I ran it off an SD card.


----------



## Woody

No, when I put CM7.2 on it, that pretty much killed the B&N overlay. I saved it first by using a CWR.img on the SD, just in case I have to send it back for something. Does she have a Nook Color or Nook Tablet? My boys have NCs.

This is the exact guide that I used to get it going (I come in on page 8 but worth a whole read). I used Racks Dual Boot and that was when my wife got the EU bug on her NC. I was able to get out of if because it was booting off the SD and not the EMMC, so that saved me some punishment. I have no desire to put my boys on anything above CM7.2 as I want them to have basic Android knowledge, a useable tablet and I really don't want to maintain anymore devices. They get a random reboot here or there but they can watch Netflix, paly games, I can use all the Google things. It works fine for them and me.

If you find that any links are dead or can't get some files, I have them all and can send them to you this weekend, including to original B&N OS and partiton files (with the guide I linked, you actually repartition the 1 emmc into 1internal & 1emmc, and then the external of course).

Edit: Even though the OS is now pure Android and not a B&N skinned version, you can still use the B&N app from the market. My wife has some magazine subs and gets them through there jsut fine. And with the right launcher set up, you can get the look back too.


----------



## Woody

Blast from the past. Some guy Necro'd a Donation thread on the Brown side. You should read it. Some big-time names in there (B, Dan, Birgertime [hehe, some people don't even know that name nowdays], WHawx and even X) and all started serious work when on the Vibrant. Check out some of the sigs too. B's has one "Sent from my _*Loki*_ powered Vibrant via XDA Premium"


----------



## Br1cK'd

I was running Loki the other week, just for kicks. It's hard to go back and run Froyo now though. Wow man, some serious memories there.


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> No, when I put CM7.2 on it, that pretty much killed the B&N overlay. .....
> 
> ....... And with the right launcher set up, you can get the look back too.


She's got a NC. I will investigate the launcher option to make it look the same. I didn't know the EU bug struck the NC too. Was that during ICS and CWM? I guess I should take the responsibility of doing the research, but I had my own project to work on today. :'( Oh well, mine can wait. Her happiness is much more important!


----------



## Woody

It was in the early ICS days over there in the NC side. Here is my post about it in the Cappy thread. Things are way more stable and even a working CM10. I'm not sure I will ever put ICS on anything for anyone that their device really doesn't have "Official" support. Just too risky. Besides we have JB, but again, I wanted them to have something that was stable and really self-maintaining.

I've taught them how to boot into recovery and wipe /caches, flash things and backup. Now if I could get them to just close out Netflix so I can log in with my tablet (Netflix rolled out something recently that only 2 devices could stream at the same time. Booo!!!). Wifey bought me MLBtv last night so I will be watching games on my tablet when they are watching Netflix.

Like I said above, if you need files, let me know. When I first went there all the links were dead and I had to find them on my own. Was a real PITA becasue the links had been dead for a long time before I ever got there. I just won't be able to load them up until tonight when I get home from this most unproductive day at work.

You can use the newest ADW launcher and soemthing like Desktop Visualizer to creat the icons for her, I've got a zip file with something like 400+ docks that you can have too. Really wouldn't be hard to do, just take some time. Maybe take some pix of the original B&N screens with your N4 since NC doesn't have screen shot. I've also got a cool bootanimation of the original B&N splash and then it explodes like glass and Cid starts ridding around on his skateboard.

I tell you what, I'll just upload everything tonight for you. Probably won't be until the kids go to bed (9ish estern).


----------



## eddychecker

Thanks Woody! I'll be ready and waiting.


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> What's a GT- P5113 anyway! Dorky numbering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mako is a LG-E960, are ya Verizon or Metro Piece of Shizz


The p5113 is my galaxy tab2 10.1, but I have the Verizon i535. My tab is getting crazy battery life, 4days 13hrs with 9hrs of screen time at 10%.

@eddy, I used an ext SD to get root and recovery but this is for nook tab. It puts home switcher on it to keep B&N stock and an android tablet home. I'm not sure if nook color has this method for it but if it does that's the way to go.

@sugartibbs, what, you holding out on us mang?

@woody, I noticed the root box thread for vzw on the brown side is locked. Any idea why?

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

Gunny, All the RB threads are locked. The Dev for some reason has all of them locked and wants all discussion in the Q&A thread in the ATT section. It is really annoying because if you submit a proper bug report in the Q&A thread, it will get buried by the time anyone proficient will be around to help out. Personally I think it is bad thread managament considering you have 9 devices (maybe) that run that and they range from International to US variants of SGS3, SGS2, Nexii, CDMA/GSMs and a tablet. I'm conflicted about it daily.

Not sure if this is common link or not but B-Boy's webpage has his Blacked Out apps to download for 4.2.2. Here it is: http://b-boytm.webno...om/themed-apps/


----------



## drjjones426

S3rrrss slim bean dropped new release of 4.2.2 today bout to check it out. First time flashing slim since my vibe days.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I can understand having a discussion thread but to lock down a dev thread is just stupid. One dev or dev group shouldn't dictate the way the forum operates.

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

oooh I have something to do tonight, thx Dr. jones!!!


----------



## amandadam

Mostdef69 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> BTW I'm hook on the new Avatar ROM. Everything went nicely nothing to compalin about this new ROM.


Dusted off Vibe(no sim) and flashed Avatar.It's a beautiful thang.
http://www.ranker.com/list/best-leon-black-quotes-from-curb-your-enthusiasm/movie-and-tv-quotes


----------



## Br1cK'd

Tonights a night I need to be strong, and gotta get this off my chest before I do something stupid. Grabbed an old thumb drive to move some files, forgot it was one Amy had used to backup her stuff one time, and she never cleared it out.

My sentimental side got the best of me, and I opened up the folder there called pictures, and took a pretty bad stumble down memory lane. It's not sittin' to well with your boy tonight, this here screen is a little blurry.

I gotta remind myself why I left her in the first place, however hard it is to not dial those seven specific digits I can't seem to forget.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## icarianecho

Stay strong B.

Those trips down memory lane can make the past seem like it dripped THC-infused honey.

Just gotta remember that 75% of the time that honey tasted like shit & left you feeling flat or worse.

Find that Zen instead. Ain't easy, but it's good medicine.


----------



## sugartibbs

Brick'd, look at it in the rear view, I told you that I looked up my ex..and she had passed in 1999, we all live our lives in ...well the best we can do..We all have a date with our chosen religion (Im Catholic) Its tough to leave great memories behind ...don't .....remember the good times..I look back with no regrets ...those were good times... damn good times...


----------



## Woody

Okay Eddy, Here is all things Nook. I took everything I had and put it in a folder and zipped it up. It has the img writer, Gingerbread Gapps, CM7.2, CWR recovery.img, both partition zips and a back up of the kernel. All you have to do is download from the below link, unzip it and follow the directions from the link I posted a page back.

http://d-h.st/zqc <---- Nook
http://d-h.st/0Ej <---- Docks
http://d-h.st/dTM <---- Nook Color CM7 Explosion BootAnimation (put in /data/local and set permissions after completed install)

If for some reason I forgot something, just let me know and I will upload it. Good luck and let me know it you need any help. I'll be up for a bit tonight and probably tomorrow night doing some things on the computer.


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrow, my life in your hands.. Im going to buy a tablet..If you were in the market, and a noob in need gee whilickers what would be your purchase??? under 300.00..and if you say used I pad..your dead to me...


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Its tough to leave great memories behind ...don't .....remember the good times..I look back with no regrets ...those were good times... damn good times...


I admire that brother, I've never had the strength in me to bear that weight for long and remain a socially functional human being. They are indeed good memories, and pluck a string so deep it rattles my foundation, and I do turn away.

I can take a lot and have been through the mill once or twice in my days, it's always matters of the heart that are my downfall.

Edit - N7 is my rec, for a great device under 300.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

Woodrube said:


> Okay Eddy, Here is all things Nook. I took everything I had and put it in a folder and zipped it up. It has the img writer, Gingerbread Gapps, CM7.2, CWR recovery.img, both partition zips and a back up of the kernel. All you have to do is download from the below link, unzip it and follow the directions from the link I posted a page back.
> 
> http://d-h.st/zqc <---- Nook
> http://d-h.st/0Ej <---- Docks
> http://d-h.st/dTM <---- Nook Color CM7 Explosion BootAnimation (put in /data/local and set permissions after completed install)
> 
> If for some reason I forgot something, just let me know and I will upload it. Good luck and let me know it you need any help. I'll be up for a bit tonight and probably tomorrow night doing some things on the computer.


Downloading now. It's gonna be a fun night! I don't know why I get giddy when I have a project, but I do. :') Thanks Woody!

B'd, you know you're strong. Remember the day you got up and left? That took strength. Some me some strength again. Look forward to a happy, sane future. Keep that vision in your head and continue to chase it down. You'll get there, I know it.


----------



## sugartibbs

Amandaman, pretty good avatar, but well hmmmmm,,.if I changed mine D. Fresh would go hot Cheetos, and obviosly main line Florida is just O.K.


----------



## Woody

I would never speak such words as that Icrap. I have been trying to convert my BIL for 3 years now and he just won't budge. Do you want a 7 or 10? If you want a 7, I would go with a N7. For a 10, I would go with anything from the Transformer series, Note10.1 or the Nexus10. I all honesty, if I was to buy a new tablet for my wife, I would probably get her a Note 10.1 because it has all the bells and whistles and gimmicks. For me, I would get a Transformer tf700. It has Tegra 3, external SD and the keyboard dock is a really awesome feature.

Since we are technically proficient, almost anything can be made better. I have a Transformer TF101 (the original) and it was abandoned at ICS (4.0.3 even). I had nothing but a stable experience on it with ICS. I got bored not too long ago and flashed a JB 4.2.1 build. It was like night and day. So much smoother and fluid. Kernel OCs to 1700 (I have mine set at 1400) and the usual tweaks that we all do and can get 3-4 days on a charge. I then updated to 4.2.2 with a few more tweaks that we all know and I will put it toe-to-toe with a Nexus10. I know that is a bold statement, but I made it and will stand by it. Reason why I am saying this is bc you can get a TF101 and dock for about $250 on ebay.


----------



## sugartibbs

Brick'd Im one of the old schoolers here , I dont look to far ahead, I choose my close friends closley...I'll be 50 next year..but im in better shape than half the punk kids running around...get up dust yourself off.. and get back in the game...I look at the kids now that don't know their history...."Oh young man revel in thy youth" ..Plato

Woodrow ..that was 2 paragraphs of denial...what would you buy...you friend sugar..


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> Downloading now. It's gonna be a fun night! I don't know why I get giddy when I have a project, but I do. :') Thanks Woody!


Seriously Eddy. If you need anything, I should be up for a few hours more. Not sure if I put it in the zip or not, but I have the original B&N stock image. I do not have the restore partition files to get the internal/emmc back to emmc alone, but I know someone who does and can get them if I need to.


----------



## blacknight1114

Br1cK said:


> Tonights a night I need to be strong, and gotta get this off my chest before I do something stupid. Grabbed an old thumb drive to move some files, forgot it was one Amy had used to backup her stuff one time, and she never cleared it out.
> 
> My sentimental side got the best of me, and I opened up the folder there called pictures, and took a pretty bad stumble down memory lane. It's not sittin' to well with your boy tonight, this here screen is a little blurry.
> 
> I gotta remind myself why I left her in the first place, however hard it is to not dial those seven specific digits I can't seem to forget.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Brother....ive been where you are and its hard to get past but you can. Like you said, remember the negative things thats makes it easier to get past it........Rock on bro...Deficient Development has work to do..... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Sorry Tibby. I would buy you an ASUS TF700 Infinity. Although not sure if you can get one for under $300. Maybe on Swappa. For sure under $300 would be an N7 but I would probably hold out for the other $100 to get the TF700.

Lately, I've had diarrhea of the keyboard. Manifesto type posts the past few days.


----------



## samsgun357

N7 is a good choice. FYI, the gtab 2 10.1 is $309.99 at Costco, 7" is $170. The note 10.1 is in the low $400 at Costco. 
The gtab2 is decent but if I were to buy a tab right now and I had a $300 budget, I would get the N7 32gb.

id est quod est


----------



## jaliscojorge

Get yourself back together B' and don't look back. Believe me the honey would taste really sweet for a while but will soon spoil. It would just be like a broken record or like hitting rewind over and over. Your on a better road now. Don't turn around. Chin up buddy. 
I say this from present experience.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Gunny, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## sugartibbs

mano, I thought we were workin class..wody do you have you're own hedge fund..sorry I couldnt afford another o in your name,,,and you gunny 309.99, ...dang..i guess i will have to go ski mask...

I LIKE "WODY" LOL


----------



## Woody

Nah, no hedge fund for me. Just save my pennies for awhile. Plus I have to run everything that substantial thru the CFO.

For me though, a tablet is something that you would use for more than a year or two. They are a whole different monster that a phone of 3 bills. An investment. An LTR.

I'm hitting the sack. Good night all. Doug should be around soon though. He's a late Friday guy. Night crew.


----------



## sugartibbs

I respect your opinion on purchases woodrow, douglass is an let us say an aquired taste...but hes always been good peeps to me..ICS brother. though im always catchin up.


----------



## samsgun357

Woodrube said:


> Gunny, is that you in your avatar?


That is indeed me.
@sugar, I got my gtab for Christmas from the GF's mom.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## samsgun357

This ones for dougie!








Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sugartibbs

gunny...shit ...takes a s seasoned vet to post that..Ive seen worst..but she was a crossway breezer i swear.. she wuz bunz up kneelin and

sent from Dances with wolvess...owwwww..wowwww...


----------



## dougfresh

Bang this Goodaaa


----------



## lapdog01

Sony Throws the hat in http://news.yahoo.com/sony-rumored-debut-high-end-smartphone-compete-galaxy-000555238.html


----------



## samsgun357

Hasn't Sony said this before and they have come up short?
I like Sony but for whatever reason they have never done well in the U.S. when it comes to mobile devices.

Read this post from brown town, X is a trip!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38527693

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

Anonymous, hell, we know more about each other than we probably want to. I am grateful for all of you, and the brotherhoods we have forged here.

I didn't pick up the phone. Out of the blue, my boy from work stopped by shortly after I was posting here last night. We kicked back, burned a couple of trees, and did what friends do. This guy has only been with us for a few months, but he's definitely a brother from another mother, and we hang out like old friends do. After he rolled, I spent the rest of the night toying around with my new hobby, some geetar!

I've had an acoustic for a long time, and finally am picking it back up and actually getting somewhere. If any of you out there play, allow me to suggest a great resource my farmer friend turned me onto. martyzsongs on youtube. He is with guitarjamz.com, and puts out very easy to follow tutorials, covering beginner to advanced, acoustic and electric. So far, I am working on Where Did You Sleep Last Night (Ledbelly/Nirvana) and Eleanor Rigby (Beatles). What a cathartic way to get lost for a few hours. I haven't had a creative outlet of this kind in years, since I stopped writing oh, maybe 10 or 12 years ago.

I guess long story short, thank you my brothers for your supportive words. I think I am a bit better this morning.

Left! Left! Left Right Left!


----------



## lapdog01

Mr.B glad you are ok. I read your post , but the zen brothers hit you with solid advice. No need for the lapppy input. Lay us down a nice acoustic jam on video when you feel confident 

Sent from my Rootboxed Grouper ZenThrowback style


----------



## Br1cK'd

Went out for breakfast (for lunch) at a local hotspot, and after wandered into the pawn shop next door that specializes in instruments and musical equipment. Right at the end of the rack, I spotted a Yamaha FG-325 that was lookin pretty tasty.

My current guitar has its problems, no-name brand mass produced in China first of all, (it was a gift purchased for me at a department store by someone who had all the right intentions, but no knowledge of what they were buying), it has fret's that rattle and is rather bulky and while I enjoy playing it, I did want something that fit me better.

The smaller frame of the Yamaha fit me right, checking every fret, no rattles. Rip off a few very basic chords, and strum a little on the two and half song I almost know, and it sounded great. Sticker price, $75. I couldn't pass it up. She's got a new home now. Gonna give her a cleaning, some new strings, and a hell of a lot of use.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh, Brick'd its allin the feel...Im older than you, and I wish I could say it gets better...but it does..I've done bad things ..and very good things..its Karma ...Breadcrumbs tossed in the Ocean come back in loaves...I believe that....theres god peeps out there..this thread is proof..keep strummin that acoustic...


----------



## eddychecker

Hey B, I'm on Xylon and even after going Zen, the unlock flower doesn't show up. I know it's there because I see it when choosing shortcuts. But no dice on the lock screen. Can I push the png file somewhere? If so, which and where?


----------



## Woody

I lol'd at this real hard. Maybe even pee'd a little.


----------



## yosup

Free at last. Free at last! I am now *EU-FREE* at last!!!!!























Let me start by simply saying I am humbled ... truly humbled ... by the kinship and camaraderie we have here in the Zen Brotherhood. Truly remarkable!!









A while back, Tibbs bailed me out of my Odin Groundhog's Day going round and round in circles with no IMEI / APN / Baseband in sight. That elegant interim CM7 flash suggestion pulled me out of a manic n00b-regression nightmare.

And now ... Tibbs unbelievably generously offered up one of his Betsy's for one last attempt out of EU hell: aka a _*motherboard swap*_. Hunted down some Youtube vids to plan my attack. Then, once I got the back panel off, it was smooth sailing to get the mobo disconnected and swapped out. I tell ya ... I never thought I'd ever get that "new car smell" back in the Vibe. But, damn ... she's feeling virginal ... all over again. Ya'll feel me?









Must admit it took me a while to get my bearings - ie. since now I had access to _both _emmc and sdcard. Lol. Was rather bizarre at first. The first thing I did was configure TB to save data on the external sd. God forbid that nasty shit happens again. At least, I'll have pre-empted the dumbass'ness of not moving my important data off my internal card.

I was previously resorting to LiveOC 120 on my EU rig, but the swapped out Vibe runs much faster and smoother - ie. at stock clock speeds. No more fricken stuttering. No more excruciating pauses. No more WTF-Is-Up-Wid-Dis-Muffugginnn-Shizzz moments. My Betsy is fully rehab'd and rejuventated. Just purrrrrrs in a warm butter bath.









I hit a few n00bish bumps getting her setup just right though - ie. kept losing IMEI on SB 4.2.2 and WiFi wouldn't connect on HB 0226. Had I read moped_ryder's SIM-pull workaround, I would've saved a shit-ton of time going thru the Odin ringer. S'all good tho. This little Vibrant is running unbelievably smooth on HB 4.2.2, and I'm simply stunned how fricken smooth this "ancient" phone runs on the latest shizzles. Truly remarkable piece of "old tech."

......

Tibbs ... bruh ... you are a true Zen Brother, my man. Foxtrot Alpha!! Truly, truly grateful for this heart-n-soul transplant. I feel this huge cloud of frustration lifted off my shoulders. No fret cuz' your Betsy lives on and is back in play. Stilleto heels, leggy fishnets, luh-u-long-time miniskirt. She's back on the block, mang. Ready to get her ho down and offer up that azzzz ... for the ultimate flashing pleasure. She purrrrrs, baby. I can't remember the last time I had a truly lag-free Vibe experience. This is simply ... _*Zen*_.

Life is good, mang. Damn, it feels good to be a Zengsta.









_*ZFFZ *_... Viva La Vibrant!!


----------



## samsgun357

All the talk about geetars; I have an electric guitar that I really want to sell. I put it on craigslist and get crazy scam mail or someone trying to trade me a generator. So here's a pic, it speaks for itself, in perfect condition. If you are or know someone who is interested let me know.








Edit: @yosup, your post snuck in before me, congrats on your born again virgin. 
@Sugah T you're a solid dude for hooking up the lad!

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

A truly heart felt post from someone who couldn't be happier at this moment. The appreciation stated in that post couldn't have been expressed in any other better way.

The Mod-Father tips his hat to you Tibbs. Cool. Very,cool.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... Believe me the honey would taste really sweet for a while but will soon spoil ...


Now that was poetic. Bravo!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... my work peeps see me switching phones and their dumbfounded, haha, they don't have a cue that Dougie is BIG POWAH ...


Little do they know the MONSTER that lurks in your pants ... ummm ... you know ... "Jawz."


----------



## Mostdef69

Hey Dougie. Check this out I try to see if crisom red theme work on slim 4.22 . Lol.. it did work everything work. Only 2 things does not work is launcher and icon.


----------



## dougfresh

Hook it up Mos'







is it a theme apk or mtz lol


----------



## Woody

Dustinb. Crimson Colbalt
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.crimsoncobalt&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kdXN0aW5iLnRoZW1lLmNyaW1zb25jb2JhbHQiXQ


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube beat me. Finally got the icon working some of them. Have to switch halo launcher HD in icon packs.

It apk file I have.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@Tibbs - It does indeed get better, I think like Woody put it, still in the grey area. Left! Left! Left Right Left! Also, a big thanks to you man, for hooking up Yosup, I can almost hear him SQUEEEE from here. (No offense Yosup, can feel your excitement through your post.)

@Eddy - uh yeah, that png is not working as I expecgted. Created that new lotus flower lock screen handle, replaced all the stock lock screen handles, and it's not showing up on anything I flashed yet. I am thinking maybe it's int he LockClock app? I haven't investigated, but I'll have a look in there today.

EDIT - Its not the LockClock......

RE-EDIT - I found one I missed in the BAKED Rom Control, res/drawable-xhdpi folder, not sure thats the right one, will mod and compile in a little bit, but it's likely. Check your rom's version of rom control and see if its there, and if so, upload your rom control for me is you can, so I can add that app into the theme.

@Yosup - good news about the board swap, happy for you man! I've had a couple of those musical Pollack moments already, hell, had a great one last night.

Brought the new axe over to my boy's house, and we sat back jamming. We have a friend who is a musical dynamo. dude seriously is about to have his masters in musical arts and a teaching degree by the end of this spring. We were jammin and foolin around with our acousticss, he jumped on the keyboard, and on the fly created an accompaniment to Where Did You Sleep Last Night, and for a brief time, we actually sounded like we knew what we were doing, lol. Now got a regular Jam Session with a couple of friends, hopefully adding more as we go.


----------



## dougfresh

Any of my Zen peeps interested in Sammy's March 14 release of the monster S4? I might sell both of my rigs to get it. Octo-core = butter!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Been tooling around a little bit today, and getting some assistance from Annex as well. Want to do a couple more things before letting her out, but thought I'd give a glimpse to my peeps.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm at my parents crib and papa is loving my inverted apps. I'm about to root his N4 shizzle lol. 66 year old running a nexus monstah


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Any of my Zen peeps interested in Sammy's March 14 release of the monster S4? I might sell both of my rigs to get it. Octo-core = butter!


I read something that said the octopus was out, said its overheating and the gs4 will most likely be released with snapdragon 600. Still a nice chip and would hock my shit for it but I'm a little upset.

Happy B-day lappy, hope you and yours have a blessed day!

id est quod est


----------



## jaliscojorge

It's big roller Lappy's birthday. Happy birthday lappy. Wishing you a joyful day.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

Somehow that got under that radar, Happy Birthday Lapdog! Hope you're having a great day man, here's to this one, and many more to come!


----------



## dougfresh

Happy birthday Lappy!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

So they say its your birthday,
Well Happy birthday too ya, signed The Beatles...and sugar..Be less indulgent than I was...or more your call your Day!!!!

Bolivian Marching powder never goes outa style....Marriott used to give me a Bday, paid day off..if they only knew..what I was up to ,ha,ah...


----------



## Mostdef69

Happy bithday lappy


----------



## lapdog01

Whatz up Zen Fam. Thanks for the Birthday Wishes. The party started last Night, all orchestrated by Ceci, da lovely wife. I got the surprise party at a local eatery, with
50+ folks with the buffet style dinner and drinks. Some invited were our mutual couple friends,as well as single friends of my wife,( very high IQ poon). Having these ladies mingling with some of my old high school football buddies I thought would be a recipe for disaster or comedy. Comedy prevailed. One of my guys Tyrone aka " greyhound" is a very handsome man (no ****) but also not the sharpest knife in the drawer. While talking to one of the ladies there, he was telling her how much of a romantic he was. She asked what his favorite part of romance was. his reply.." I romance the ears, da lips, but I'm a Neck Romancer by trade. It took 5 minutes for the whole table to stop laughin, and another 5 for me to explain what a NECROMANCER is. Priceless . Day 2 ( today) was a family celebration, and just chill out day. Got passes to zipline at the Wisconsin Dells and Some Blackhawks tix, but mostly I just enjoyed hangin with Fam and old friends. Dunno how many more Birthdays I will see, but I plan to keep on enjoying life,,,I encourage you Brothas to do likewise.

@Sugartibbs True brotherhood..hookin yosup up. That Act alone was worth wood forming this thread. Kudos my gentleman farmer friend, and yes I was less indulgent than you...No Marching Powder








@Br1cK'd I saw That Colorado was one of the top 3 states for health and well being. No wonder you are so cool. ( also u got legal trees) 









@Samsgun Didnt you post once that some of boys were in Step up Revolution? My daughter met a girl from the dance crew in the Movie last fall. Just wonderin

ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

good, sounds like a good time, this time next year I'll hit 50...unbelievabale


----------



## samsgun357

That's a negative lap-man.
Glad you had a nice B-day bro! I'm going to use that neck-romancer/necromancer line in a joke for sure, too funny.

id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

How about the Blackhawks!


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Birthday LD !!! Glad you had an Awesome time with Family and friends.. Here's to many more.. Cheers


----------



## dougfresh

This!!!this is some really funny shit! A must see 




Big balls cobra guy lol


----------



## lapdog01

D'fresh that was real commentary ROFL. Give that guy a job in sports, UCW or Boxing


----------



## Woody

Happy Belated Lappy. I wasn't on all day yesterday, both here or the Brown side (self imposed day of break). Sorry I missed it but glad you had a nice time. FWIW, I partied for you on Saturday night/morning. So much so, that I had to check this morning to make sure I didn't post anything stupid. It happens.


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> Happy Belated Lappy. I wasn't on all day yesterday, both here or the Brown side (self imposed day of break). Sorry I missed it but glad you had a nice time. FWIW, I partied for you on Saturday night/morning. So much so, that I had to check this morning to make sure I didn't post anything stupid. It happens.


 LMAO, I know how it feels


----------



## Mostdef69

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer.
Take one down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.
.
.
1 bottle of beer on the wall, 1 bottle of beer.
Take one down and pass it around, no more bottles of beer on the wall.

No more bottles of beer on the wall, no more bottles of beer. 
Go to the store and buy some more, 99 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## manus ferrera

Hey guys I wanted to know how to get the messaging apk for my nexus 4. The one that let's u quick reply from the notification drawer like in slim bean or the screenshot brickd posted. I've tried to just install the messaging app it it said there were conflicting signatures so it wouldnt let me. I'm not rooted so this may be the problem. Any suggestions would help thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

What rom are you running Manus?

EDIT - @ Lappy, PM incoming


----------



## eddychecker

Lappy, my friend, I hope you had a wonderful time at your birthday party. I'm sorry I missed wishing you a Happy Birthday on time, but know now it's heart felt. Happy Birthday!

Dougie, that guy's commentary is AWESOME!


----------



## manus ferrera

Stock as stock gets not even unlocked boot loader I haven't even tried messing with it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

Brian, is the file called stat_sys_secure.png? If so, I found the file in an apk. If not, I'll keep searching.


----------



## Br1cK'd

manus ferrera said:


> Brian, is the file called stat_sys_secure.png? If so, I found the file in an apk. If not, I'll keep searching.


I don't think its that one, but haven't tried it. I have looked in just about every apk but havent found the culprit yet. Its got to be somewhere...

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Manus, the signature conflict is with existing mms.apk. Only way to fix it is get rid of the stock mms first which you need root to do. I'm not saying you have to go custom ROM but at least root that bad boy. I'm sure its easy and the boyz here will steer you right!
Doesn't the stock aosp mms already have quick reply?

Hoh my god....
Hoh my god....


----------



## eddychecker

I think I found it this time. It's xylon_mako-official_2.1.1b2_Feb-26-13.zip\system\framework\framework-res.apk\res\drawable-xhdpi\ic_lockscreen_handle_normal.png

Think I can push the png into the framework apk and fix permissions?


----------



## Br1cK'd

You can try eddy, and damn I love your tenacity. That png is replaced by the theme, but by all means, push every one you find brother, and when you find it, you will be my hero.

The lotus will be represented in the next release, which is currently going through heavy testing, tweaking, and some alternate colors being made available.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Eddy, I think I got you! Gemme a minute








NVM... Sorry lol


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> @Tibbs ... Also, a big thanks to you man, for hooking up Yosup, I can almost hear him SQUEEEE from here. (No offense Yosup, can feel your excitement through your post.) ...


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ... lol.

Yup, I'm still feeling giddy with my rekindled Vibrant Romance. You could say that I'm a ... "Vibromancer." ( No USB connection required )









Btw, that jam session sounds like a blast!!


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> I read something that said the octopus was out, said its overheating and the gs4 will most likely be released with snapdragon 600. Still a nice chip and would hock my shit for it but I'm a little upset ...


Only 10 days away, and I'm surprised we don't have final specs leaked by now. Samsung's done a good job of keeping things under wraps (relatively). Yet, the rumorville rolls on ... believe it or leave it.

Galaxy S IV specs all but official thanks to an AnTuTu scorecard










Other sites are still saying the Exynos Octa will go Intl while the US gets the Snapdragon 600. Even if, you'd figure (esp. for a "flagship" model), they'd want to be ahead of the pack with at least a Snapdragon 800 (2.3 GHz vs 1.8-1.9 GHz). The 600 more or less puts them flush with HTC and Sony upcoming bling. Then again, a 2.3 GHz quad would make the Intl Exynos folks jizz their pants a little. Can't please er'body, mang.

I won't believe the "GSM/WCDMA/LTE" spec until this thing actually goes live. If true, that should put all the Qualcomm bullshiz to rest.

I feel ya about the let down. Damn internet hype machine. De Ja Vu all over again ... just like the Exynos Quad on the SG3 going Intl only last year. Sheit, mang ... still sum good sheit no matter how you slice it - esp. if 441 ppi pixel density is really true!!

"_We be movin on up ..._"

Is this our first look at the Samsung Galaxy S4?









If this "render" holds true, the SG4 would look liked a blown up SG2. A little lazy design work (oh well). If it ends up with a physical home button (ala SG3), I would assume it would look even bigger.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Anyone seen ABDC? America's Best Dance Crew?
> 
> I can't wait to see this movie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my boys are performing on the "MOB" crew in that movie.
> 
> And if you guys know what show I'm talking about, remember in Season 2? SuperCr3W? Those homeboys of mine especially Ronnieboy and Cristyle, was part of the bigger group or dance crew that I was in. Yep. Believe it or not, i'm into Hip Hop dancing. I grew out of it, and the highschool and college crew disbanded, and Ron with some members of the Jabbawockiez kept on it. JBWKZ was born, and then SCr3W was born, and the stage was set. They both won the MTV competition, and they're back to my hometown in Vegas. Jbwkz is performing in Monte Carlo in Vegas, you guys if you're ever around in Vegas, hit that show up.
> 
> Cr3w have been touring as well, and I got invited 2 years ago to do a background stint in the gigs they were doing in Vegas, for the movie Step Up 2.
> 
> Anywho, I saw that preview on the youtube of "Step Up Revolution" and my homeboy private messaged me about the movie since last year that he's gonna be on that Mob. He was also one of the choreographers, and he told me to go see it. I'm inviting you guys here in Zen World to check it out. Bad ass movie, and it brings back memories for me doing choreography at a local "Las Vegas Athletic Club", rent a dance studio and do after school hip hop dancing.


----------



## samsgun357

Yo...sup!
Nice pull on the dance crew post by big NDawg.
I saw that today about exynos on int version and most likely snapdragon 600 on US variants. I can't see them going 800, that would be a huge battery killer. Now in a tab with 6000mah that would be nice!
As you said, either way its going to be off the chain!!!

Hoh my god....hoh my god...


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Yo...sup!
> Nice pull on the dance crew post by big NDawg.


I know right. I can't ever get the Search function on this site to work right. I just basically do it from memory (hopefully).


----------



## shreddintyres

On a totally android unrelated note, I've decided i need one of these. Its gonna cost roughly the same ammount as im going to be in debt by the time im done with school, if not more. Would be totally worth it tho.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/new-ferrari-laferrari-pictures-geneva-2013-03-05


----------



## samsgun357

shreddintyres said:


> On a totally android unrelated note, I've decided i need one of these. Its gonna cost roughly the same ammount as im going to be in debt by the time im done with school, if not more. Would be totally worth it tho.
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/new-ferrari-laferrari-pictures-geneva-2013-03-05


The key here is to finish school and then open up some lucrative practice so you can afford a ride like that. Maybe vaginal rejuvenation or something along those lines lol.

Hoh my god....hoh my god...


----------



## lapdog01

shreddintyres said:


> On a totally android unrelated note, I've decided i need one of these. Its gonna cost roughly the same ammount as im going to be in debt by the time im done with school, if not more. Would be totally worth it tho.
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/new-ferrari-laferrari-pictures-geneva-2013-03-05


12 zen boys all pony up equal amounts and drive it one month a year

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Sorry lap-man, I'm out. I don't have $15k laying around. You are a baller, you can cover me right?

Hoh my god....hoh my god...


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Sorry lap-man, I'm out. I don't have $15k laying around. You are a baller, you can cover me right?
> 
> Hoh my god....hoh my god...


You and yosup get 15 days apiece in June I got you guys and me and jorge will split July:blink: then i will need a place to hide out from the wife
sent with my fingers


----------



## eddychecker

I'm in. I can even cover the whole cost. I'll go the toys R us and pick up one for each of us. :') That way we can all dream together.


----------



## dougfresh

Samsung is doing us dirty again








http://samsung-updates.com/galaxy-s-4-international-version-specs-revealed/
Int'l will get exynos 5 octos


----------



## Mostdef69

Exynos5 octos better than snapdragon 600? Explain please.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Exynos5 octos better than snapdragon 600? Explain please.


Did you see the Antutu results versus the nexus4 in the article? Yikes


----------



## samsgun357

The n4 has a snapdragon s4 pro. I'm sure the snapdragon 600 is a bit more powerful but damn I want the exynos 5. Stupid ass LTE is f'ing it up for all US carriers.

@mostdef, the snapdragon 600 is a quad core processor. The exynos 5 is octa-core. Its actually 2 quad cores, on the big/Little setup. One quad core runs at 1.2ghz and it handles the less CPU stressful functions. The other quad core runs at 1.8ghz and it handles the bigger processes.

Hoh my god....hoh my god...


----------



## Mostdef69

So basically the exynos 5 run on 2 processor into one processor? Like one processor run on multimedia and the other processor run on android OS?


----------



## dougfresh

Basically SoC two chips running 4 cores each. Tegra 3 in my T.Prime runs 5 cores but one is a slave driver solely for battery management. Tegra 4 is supposed to blow away everything on this planet

Nexus4 has 4 cores

The LG-built Google Nexus 4 is powered by a 1.5 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro processor, featuring four Krait cores and the class-leading Adreno 320 GPU. In addition to the fast processor, the Nexus 4 also packs 2 GB of RAM and either 8 or 16 GB of internal storage. The device also features a 4.7″ 720p display, delivering 320 ppi. Most importantly, the Nexus 4 is one of the two lead devices for Android 4.2, the revamped version of Jelly Bean.


----------



## samsgun357

No doubt dougie the N4 is a bad mamajama!

@mostdef, read this breakdown to get a better understanding of exynos 5 octa. It is essentially 2 quad core processors in one chip. One for handling the less CPU taxing processes and one handling the heavy lifting if you will. They both work in unison to provide maximum processor capabilities. 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6768/samsung-details-exynos-5-octa-architecture-power-at-isscc-13

Hoh my god....hoh my god...


----------



## Mostdef69

Thank for the info. Well euro are far luckiest to have exynos 5. Looking forward to see S4 or N5.


----------



## samsgun357

Man oh man I'm getting blasted with snow. We got about 10" so far and it just keeps coming down. Walking in a winter wonderland.

Hoh my god....hoh my god...


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Man of man I'm getting blasted with snow. We got about 10" so far and it just keeps coming down. Walking in a winter wonderland.
> 
> Hoh my god....hoh my god...


Hope it lets up for ya. All we got was 5 in Chicago...basic snowfall for us.

sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

Wow, and it's sunny and in the mid sixties in Colorado today. We have another round coming this weekend, but I'm enjoying the sunshine for now. I'll try to send some (edited, stoner moment) sunshine your way guys.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mostdef69

ice fishing today. biggest one 36 inch 10lbs. Good day fishing!


----------



## samsgun357

Mostdef69 said:


> ice fishing today. biggest one 36 inch 10lbs. Good day fishing!


Very nice man! I've never been ice fishing before, seems like it would be cool for sure. Once the spring hits I'm all about bass fishing. Do some crappie and cat fishing as well but mostly a bass man.

Hoh my god....hoh my god...he does not give two flying sh** f**ks


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya brickd my girlfriends games are in Colorado springs this weekend and they got pushed up to friday instead of Saturday for the impending snow storm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

manus, you gonna be down here?

@ Douggie - I'm officially coming on board dude, just finished the request to port my number to Simple Mobile, hope this isn't a dud out here in the Rockies.


----------



## manus ferrera

No unfortunately I was able to make it to pueblo last week but I have a meeting for one of my classes on Friday

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

B, the port should be instantaneous because SM and TMO are the same provider. I switched from SM to TMO and ported my # the rep said we already have this # on acct. I had to explain it and in seconds, they ported my # and in minutes it was fully functional. "Welcome to the Revolution" haha


----------



## Br1cK'd

@manus - bummer man, we maybe coulda grabbed a beer or something.

@Doug - I'm still waitin, no rush to me, I know the wheels are in motion.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## manus ferrera

I know you could have told me the secrets to android development. But remember I'm the guy who thinks beer tastes like an old jockstrap covered in burnt hair.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Very nice man! I've never been ice fishing before, seems like it would be cool for sure. Once the spring hits I'm all about bass fishing. Do some crappie and cat fishing as well but mostly a bass man.
> 
> Hoh my god....hoh my god...he does not give two flying sh** f**ks


Here's aBass for Yo' A&# Gunny
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/51239/alabama+anglers+monstrous+striped+bass+is+one+for+the+record+books/


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woot woot! Peace out TMo, your contract crap, and shifty ways. I'm outie 5000!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Congrats Bricks, I noticed on 959 Roms that the preset SM APN gave me problems. I gave SM customer service a call and gave me a different MMSC address and afterwards worked 100% FYI bro


----------



## Br1cK'd

What was weird, was everything was working on the TMo APN, data, texting, all of it. I went ahead and put in the LG specific APN settings, and everything is still working.

Giggitty!

Shoot me that alternate MMSC address you got, might come in handy one day.


----------



## Mostdef69

Getting ready to go to U.P. tomorrow morning. Going to ride my snowmobile all weekend. Hopefully the new slim rom give me service in U.P. Wish I have LTE phone now cause in U.P. they have good service with LTE. Everytime I go to U.P. my TMO provider change to AT & T service for getting a reception on my Tmo phone. They do NOT get the LTE speed but they get good reception in the middle of NOWHERE!


----------



## samsgun357

lapdog01 said:


> Here's aBass for Yo' A&# Gunny
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/51239/alabama+anglers+monstrous+striped+bass+is+one+for+the+record+books/


That is a big ass striper! I have been on that river before, not fishing but on jet skis. I have family that lives down there in Alabama on that river. I haven't been down there in quite a few years. Really nice people but its like being in the twilight zone down there, very very different.

I flashed carbon ROM yesterday with lean kernel. Seems to be running pretty smooth. There is an issue with notification light, stays green while charging but all else is good to go. The only other thing I noticed is its not deodexed which seems weird to me. Is that common with other gs3 ROMs?

id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

wonder if that old man ate it or mount it? lol


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> I flashed carbon ROM yesterday with lean kernel. Seems to be running pretty smooth. There is an issue with notification light, stays green while charging but all else is good to go. The only other thing I noticed is its not deodexed which seems weird to me. Is that common with other gs3 ROMs?
> 
> id est quod est


I have never ( to my knowledge ) used an odexed aosp rom. I didnt know that about Carbon...interesting

@mostdef ..Have fun in the UP bro

@Br1cK'd....FREEE at LAST, Free at Last


----------



## Mostdef69

Anybody have camera apk or file off from avatar ROM. I find their camera much better than SB 4.22.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> Anybody have camera apk or file off from avatar ROM. I find their camera much better than SB 4.22.


 Mos' you you still have the ROM zip ??? If so go into system/app and extract the gallery.apk or googlegallery.apk and place it in the same system/app folder and set perms


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Mos' you you still have the ROM zip ??? If so go into system/app and extract the gallery.apk or googlegallery.apk and place it in the same system/app folder and set perms


 yeah i got the file going to extract it now. How the PAC ROM running?


----------



## dougfresh

I'm running PAC on the 959.It's good , no doubt


----------



## Woody

Ugh, I got transfered from Sammy US to Sammy Int'l. There have been some really enigmatic reports over there. Reporting for the most inane things and a ton of language barriers happening (which is to be expected since it is Int'l). Almost seems like work now. Wood is sadpanda.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Ugh, I got transfered from Sammy US to Sammy Int'l. There have been some really enigmatic reports over there. Reporting for the most inane things and a ton of language barriers happening (which is to be expected since it is Int'l). Almost seems like work now. Wood is sadpanda.


Why all the calls to Sammy? What did I miss...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I think Woods means Mod-Father DRJ


----------



## Woody

I'll always be Mod-Father (until I get whack'd) but now I am le'Mod-Père or El Mod-Padrè or Mod-पिता (Hindi).


----------



## dougfresh

Does anyone agree with me but Flaplane in the Vibrant Forums is the dumbest Senior Member that ever lived! Hihihi


----------



## samsgun357

So I'm running Carbon ROM 1.5, its not deodexed and it won't push apps to system. I even tried to push an apk and the odex file and it still doesn't install. Any ideas?

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

I feel liberated
.I'm switching bonsai

...


----------



## Br1cK'd

samsgun357 said:


> So I'm running Carbon ROM 1.5, its not deodexed and it won't push apps to system. I even tried to push an apk and the odex file and it still doesn't install. Any ideas?
> 
> id est quod est


Have you tried to just install the apk, if it will install that is?

You could also try pushing it to the /data/app folder, set perms, reboot, and see if it takes.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## samsgun357

Br1cK said:


> Have you tried to just install the apk, if it will install that is?
> 
> You could also try pushing it to the /data/app folder, set perms, reboot, and see if it takes.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Yeah I did try just the apk however I haven't tried pushing it to /data/app. Thanks for the suggestion. If that doesn't work I'm going to just flash another ROM.

Edit: pushed the apk to data/app and still a no go.

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

Bummer dude, it was worth a shot.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## samsgun357

Br1cK said:


> Bummer dude, it was worth a shot.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


I finally got it to work pushing to system/app. Turns out it was the apk's themselves that had the issue, just incompatible.

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

I bit the bullet and started the theme thread this morning.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39653-theme-chooser-theme-zen-theme-3-10-13/

We have three flavors, ThrowbackGreen, Dusty (a tribute), and a very striking Purple theme that was made for Lappy's wifey (hope she doesn't mind me hosting it publicly Lappy, I'll take it down if she wants to keep it private).

If you had installed the previous version I had posted here, uninstall it to avoid dupes. I made a ton of changes, added in some tweaks Annex provided me, and cut the file sizes in half, so I jumped the version to 2.0.

As always my peeps. enjoy!


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... As always my peeps. enjoy!


Ain't life ... Zen? Oh, yeah, baby. Damn, this is sweet!!


----------



## yosup

Mostdef69 said:


> Here's aBass for Yo' A&# Gunny
> http://www.grindtv.c...e record books/












Yeah ... I'd let her hold my "rod."









( Where do I sign up for this fishing charter? )


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I bit the bullet and started the theme thread this morning.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-theme-3-10-13/
> 
> We have three flavors, ThrowbackGreen, Dusty (a tribute), and a very striking Purple theme that was made for Lappy's wifey (hope she doesn't mind me hosting it publicly Lappy, I'll take it down if she wants to keep it private).


No way ma Brother ..SHARE . Wifey has locked in on that purple with a vengeance. She is flashing her own nightly builds (rootbox), flashing her inverted gapps, and basically has cut me outta the loop. But ZEN lives on her N4

@yosup WHAZZUP Big daddy Wordsmith??? good to see ya in the lounge. I smell fish through my rig


----------



## Br1cK'd

Wow, what a catch.

@ lappy - Lovin' it man, awesome sauce!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... @mostdef, read this breakdown to get a better understanding of exynos 5 octa. It is essentially 2 quad core processors in one chip. One for handling the less CPU taxing processes and one handling the heavy lifting if you will. They both work in unison to provide maximum processor capabilities.


Here's a little Samsung Exynos 5 Octa chipset demonstration video:


----------



## yosup

Couple app rec's for ma Zen brethren'z ...

(Android): ZArchiver (by Ant-ON)
I've been holding off on plugging this app 'cuz it was missing some file manager features. I had originally been using it make 7zip files with AES-256 encryption, and it's the only one I've found to encrypt both files and file names. Depending on the file size (ie. huge files in the 100's of MB), 7zip compression can sometimes crap out on the "Ultra" setting. Dialing it down works fine. I'd imagine the SGS3/N4 gang may fare better with the extra RAM at your disposal.

Ant-ON finally added "delete" to the multi-select menu (in the latest version v0.6.4), so I can now highly recommend (without prejudice) the app as a nice freebie filemanager (with encryption / compression as the icing on the cake). Doesn't have Root Explorer's root functionality but offers a nice compliment to RE's feature set.

Also ... for those wishing to maximize screenspace, I keep my List Size at 34 and Font Size at 15 ... and it's wonderfully compact. I luv me some "tight lines" (that was 4u, Gunny). Disable thumbnails and apk icons, and this thing blazes when scrolling through long file lists.









(Firefox): Google Reader Sanity (Greasemonkey user script)
Firefox users: Anyone have an addon to change the Google Reader layout? Google Reader Sanity (requires Greasemonkey) offers up some nice tweaks to compact everything (rather nicely) and salvage the stock gReader's wasted GUI space. FWIW.


----------



## lapdog01

Nice pull yosup
EDIT: My neighbor came across a BNIB HD2 that some friend of his had in a closet, still sealed, and he brought it over for me to root and flash, I havent been in that forum for months, so off to the dookie side i go and HOLY CRAP!!!!. i CAN'T BELIEVE THE FRIGGIN DEVELOPMENT STILL GOING ON THAT DEVICE. That thing won't die. Anyway I flashed Avatar ( his choice) rom as I still had all the goods for installing magldr and cwm. He left happy, and I just thought that I would rant in the lounge. 
Also i gave him all the files and TAUGHT him how to flash his own shite...give a man a fish.......... and he wants the girl holding it too








sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Great job lap-man, spread the knowledge!
How does someone just randomly have a device unopened in their closet??? The HD2 is much like the gs1/vibe, development just keeps on going. Probably more for the HD2 with the whole windows/android dual boot.

@yosup, as far as lures and such, its hard to say. I am a big fan of crank baits, much like my boy KVD, I like to experiment with different techniques and such. My go to crank bait is the Bomber A-series, silver/black shad. Soft plastics are always a good choice. Yamamoto Senko worm is outstanding. I prefer to texas rig it but it is great carolina rigged as well. My all time favorite is top water fishing. The action is incredible. To crank a lure across the top, by little vegetation pockets and then BOOM! Big ass bass blasts the lure and its on!! Just the anticipation of that strike is thrilling. I use hula poppers, torpedoes, jitterbugs or any chug/popper bait. I believe Berkley makes the Pop-R, which is really nice.
A few years back, I was crazy into bass fishing. I would fish a minimum of 3 days a week, sometimes 5-6 days. I did some local bass tourneys and won a couple. I had left my tackle boxes over at a buddies house because he lived on a lake and I fished there a lot. Long story short, all my shit got stolen off his car port. It was thousands of dollars worth of tackle and gear. That shit f'ed me up. I stopped fishing for awhile after. Now its more recreation to me whereas before it was a sport. Took my daughter fishing for the first time last summer, she's 3, and she loved it! So these days its more about having a good time with the family.

id est quod est


----------



## manus ferrera

Alright guys have a dilemma so over the night my neighbor decided he wanted to put screws under my girls tires and the two back went flat i have free flat repair. I know it was him even though I can't prove it. So do I retaliate because I hate being bitched and letting him get away with it. or do I take the high road and let it go. My girls mad at me cause I'm ready to slash up some tires but she says I'm just acting like a child. Honestly guys what u think

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

manus ferrera said:


> Alright guys have a dilemma so over the night my neighbor decided he wanted to put screws under my girls tires and the two back went flat i have free flat repair. I know it was him even though I can't prove it. So do I retaliate because I hate being bitched and letting him get away with it. or do I take the high road and let it go.	My girls mad at me cause I'm ready to slash up some tires but she says I'm just acting like a child. Honestly guys what u think
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


In my 20's I probably would have snapped and kicked his A%$, but now that I have mellowed i would mount a cam and get proof and let the po po handle it. The difference between having to get bailed out and Justice is sometimes a deep breath and calm thinking.


----------



## eddychecker

You can always trust Lappy's advise. :')


----------



## samsgun357

I would mount a cam as lappy said but take it a step further. Go put screws under his tires. Afterwards he will try and retaliate and you can catch it on camera, then turn it over to the po po's.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Damn, if you only lived in Tampa. I could send my Cuban Mafia peoples to the rescue.







If I was you I'll wait a few days because most likely he's paranoid and peeping out his window constantly. If it happens again I would be going to jail for a while, truth. Question, what did you/she do to him??


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'd say lappy gave you good advice manus. And like dougy said, he's probably watching you waiting for your retaliation so don't get caught. And even though I'd agree with giving him a good beat down its best to have proof before doing so.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya thanks guys I confronted him about it and he just denied it but we have had problems with him for years he has called the cops on us if we look at him wrong. He's called the cops cause he felt threatened by my 12 year old sister. He's the guy that acts tough then runs and calls the cop which makes you wanna get him more. We did install some cameras so let's see how it goes. Thanks for the advice guys it was tough but I have calmed down.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

Oh I remember that Little Caesars comment the one where I said LITTLE CAESARS IS THE BEST PIZZA EVER ya I remember that. Its Just science guys

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvldstw0kuftrfm/Regular_People_-Pantera.mp3 Been jamming to some old school Pantera, they still kickass

Reboot so the media scanner picks it up

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvldstw0kuftrfm/Regular_People_-Pantera.mp3


----------



## dougfresh

BS!!! I can't link a song now with DB...


----------



## dougfresh

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t1mvhjy893dcx35/Regular_People_-Pantera.mp3.zip
Lol, rename it without the .zip lol


----------



## samsgun357

Its a shame Dimebag is dead, love Pantera.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8c0m4kcfovhbuol/PANTERA-Walk.mp3

id est quod est


----------



## jaliscojorge

The splash screen thread has been closed at the brown side. There were some very nice pics on there. Oh well.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Birthday Drjones !!! Hope you have a kickazz Day...


----------



## Woody

Happy 28th B-day buddy. Be careful out there and if you need a ride, call Doug.

/rant
I am wondering if Koush is now part of the CM team. He revolutionized how recoveries work with Rom Manager but I do not like the fact at all that his new Superuser app is integrated in the CM settings straight from source. I converted wholly to SuperSU once it became stable, but I was able to do that by swapping the APKs and a little know how. Now the process isn't that simple and essentially takes the choice of the Superuser.apk away from the User. What about all those people who bought premium version of Superuser.apk or SuperSU.apk? Those are now essentially rendered obsolete by the normal user once they update to a newer version of a CM10 based ROM. /rant over


----------



## samsgun357

I noticed there is a new superuser app on the market from clockworkmod.

Happy b-day to the mighty DR.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Even Slim is incorporating the new # superuser in their newest test builds. I don't like it at all, it takes about a second or two for a full page of SU access







it's not a small toast anymore

Happy Birthday Mr.Jones !!!


----------



## drjjones426

Thanks guys! Busy week with the birthday and st pats day. Hope I remember some of the week









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

HAPPY BDAY young Dr.j .......party on and have a great time

sent with my fingers


----------



## eddychecker

HAPPY birthday DRJ! ENjoy St. PAttys Day. I'm enjoying a Great Lakes Irish right now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy BDay Doc!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy birthday Dr. JONES. Hope you remember what happened today by tomorrow.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

Happy Birthday Dr. Jones, pace yourself!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz 500 rep







Courtesy of the lapdog

And YES I dislike the new superuser.


----------



## Raykovitz

thanks for being oh sooo.. gentle Lappy !!!


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> thanks for being oh sooo.. gentle Lappy !!!


You're welcome Ray. Be grateful it wasnt Dougfresh or yosup.









Sending out some posi-vibes to the Big Dog

Calling amandadam, N00b, and the ever elusive Xrider, a cursory Im-doin-ok post is requested
sent with my fingers


----------



## Woody

I've seen both N00B and X posting on the brown side this week. They'll be around sooner or later. They always come back to greener pastures.

Ok, if you go to the front page of RW and there is a Motorola phone on some story there. There is the clock/battery/...thing on the home screen. I ran across an apk that has that all included that works for Samsung devices but I can't seem to remember where it was at that I saw it. Had clock, weather and temp but then a band on the biggest circle that counted down your battery with a colored bar that wrapped it. It is an apk and not a UCCW skin. Anyone know or have seen something like this?

I only have 47 "Thanks" until my E-Peen gets to 4000. I know I'm cool and all but 4G's is kind of funny, even for the Mod-Father. Would love for a Zennite to pop it properly. Hehe.

Edit: I linked B's Theme thread in the OP.


----------



## drjjones426

My lions got Reggie Bush for a steal!! Can't wait for football season!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

@woodrube
one more clock widget

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sunnykwong.freeomc

sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

drjjones426 said:


> My lions got Reggie Bush for a steal!! Can't wait for football season!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Hihi, you could keep that overrated nancy pants! He gets hurt every year. I wish the dolphins would've kept Ronny Brown or especially Ricky Williams. We got Thomas now fulltime


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lots of shakeups in the NFL today. As mentioned Bush, who should be a good compliment to an already fragile lions squad (we need more plaster and bandages over here, stat!), Welker to the Donkeys (most disappointed in this one, I was hoping my GMen would make a run at him), Wallace to Miami (end of his career, bad choice Mikey), Harvin to the Seahawks (another place good receivers go to die), not to mention Mendenhall to the Cardinals. Are all these guys just trying to ruin their careers?

Yes, let's make it official, the shit talking has begun!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Ohh mr. B Da Bears relieved your Giants of a tight end ( thankyouverymuch) and we also got O line help in the form of one BADAZZ mr. Bushrod...how cool is that name?

@d'fresh....nancy pants? ..lol


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, da bears are itching for some sucker team to acquire your grandpa Urlacher lol. Who's that DB we got from the Ravens... Ummm...Yeah (I can't pronounce his name)


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ya know Lappy my man, Bennett is good, I like the way he plays, but deep down I never had love for him wearing the NY Blue. His background as a Cowboy, I guess I never trusted him, lol. He would have done better with Eli throwing at him, over Cutler, but its just one on many bad choices being made so far this year. ;-) We do have a matchup this year, not calling anything, just sayin.....

I'm looking forward to this weekend gents. Picked up a couple handful of tickets today for the G Love and Special Sauce show in Denver this weekend, for me and my boys. If some of you are sitting there thinking who this G Love guy is and whats with the Sauce, I highly advise you to look him up. I know you can find most of their stuff on Spotify, and many other sources I have no knowledge of <cough cough>. Start with the early stuff, Yeah Its That Easy, Philadelphonic, or the Self Titled album.

I suppose the impending romp up to Denver with two carloads of my friends has got me in a smack talkin mood this evening. I'll try to settle it down a bit over here.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy, da bears are itching for some sucker team to acquire your grandpa Urlacher lol. Who's that DB we got from the Ravens... Ummm...Yeah (I can't pronounce his name)


Urlacher is just a shell of what he used to be. That being said I would still like him to retire in the Bears jersey. Don't wanna see him end up in jacksonville or cleveland and see him limpin around for some cheesy team, This is gonna be a smack talkin football season boyz... prediction. Bears 24 giants 14.... awww helllzyeah


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> This is gonna be a smack talkin football season boyz... prediction. Bears 24 giants 14.... awww helllzyeah


 Calling it already!?!?

Brave move J, brave move. Can't wait to come back here in a few months, when you may eat those words.

Edit - Nice! Right here at the top, easy to find come autumn. B-)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm sure everyone has heard a lil snippet of G love and Special Sauce in that McDonald's commercial; I got sauce
Don't let that ruin it for you, check em out.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> I'm sure everyone has heard a lil snippet of G love and Special Sauce in that McDonald's commercial; I got sauce
> Don't let that ruin it for you, check em out.
> 
> id est quod est


 well versed in the G


----------



## Br1cK'd

This will be my fifth g.l.a.s.s. show, last one was four or five years ago at Red Rocks, and it was great, but I do prefer the smaller venue shows. First time I saw them, the place could fit maybe 120 people uncomfortably. So many honeys, such a packed dance floor. Heaven for your boy here! The smaller venue for Saturday's show, could be a lot of fun!

Even at Red Rocks, me and my boy happened upon these sexy, sexy twins from Denver as we were moving through the crowd, decided that was a good place to chill for a bit, and uh, yeah, the rest my friends, goes down in the books. They definitely come out for these shows though, and I fall in love 50 times or more at every one.

I love me some hippie chicks. (The ones that shave)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> I love me some hippie chicks. (The ones that shave)


ROTFL!!!! Damn, brought back memories in 2002, me and this little hottie redhead hippy chick that did not shave anywhere, but I still did her mad justice. Not doing again.....OK maybe once more...... Lolol
Go get em' tiger! Show em' some Zen Fushia Themes and they'll go wild


----------



## Raykovitz

The winner of the super bowl next season will come from the NFC west. It will either be the 49ers or the SEAHAWKS !!!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Raykovitz said:


> The winner of the super bowl next season will come from the NFC west. It will either be the 49ers or the SEAHAWKS !!!


niners

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

Raykovitz said:


> The winner of the super bowl next season will come from the NFC west. It will either be the 49ers or the SEAHAWKS !!!


Lions for the win!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Lions for the win!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Dr.j are u still recovering from your birthday??????? BEARSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## manus ferrera

Manning + Welker = Superbowl

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

That could have been true manus, had Welker picked the correct Manning to team up with.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## shreddintyres

happy Belated Dr. Jones


----------



## drjjones426

shreddintyres said:


> happy Belated Dr. Jones


Thanks again all for the birthday wishes!

Stafford + Johnson + Reggie = matchup nightmare for any D out there. The wild card will be what my lions do with defense and they've made some good steps so far!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

for those of you who may still have used the Facebook app for Android id urge you to uninstall it

I caught the facebook app downloading a full apk file on its own with out my permission no where in the app description or in the permissions section. go to your sdcard and navigate to ./Android/data/com.facebook.katana/files/Download and see for your self.

https://plus.google.com/106491873295417685440/posts/UdGKH5p2ekJ


----------



## sugartibbs

Welker is perfect for the Broncos, Manning cant sling it down the field anymore, and Welker can get separation in a phone booth.As a long suffering Lions fan, I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## eddychecker

Hello from warm sunny Trinidad. Actually its hot here. And lousy internet service. But still better than Chicago weather. Anyway, all this smack talkings gotta stop before you guys embarrass yourselves. The GIANTS will win the super bowl so don't even bother rooting for your backwater team. Just join me in rooting for the winners, I mean Giants.


----------



## eddychecker

Hey Dougie, I've been running an app from a Google tech called dash clock. Heck, it might have even been you who turned me on to it. :')


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> Thanks again all for the birthday wishes! ...


Yo, Doctor Detroit ... "woot, woot" ... Happy (belated) Birthday, homie!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ eddy - I have always liked your style brother. Go Big Blue!

@ yosup - I just noticed the fish in that picture.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... @ yosup - I just noticed the fish in that picture ...


LOL ... me, too. Hehe.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... /rant
> I am wondering if Koush is now part of the CM team. He revolutionized how recoveries work with Rom Manager but I do not like the fact at all that his new Superuser app is integrated in the CM settings straight from source. I converted wholly to SuperSU once it became stable, but I was able to do that by swapping the APKs and a little know how. Now the process isn't that simple and essentially takes the choice of the Superuser.apk away from the User. What about all those people who bought premium version of Superuser.apk or SuperSU.apk? Those are now essentially rendered obsolete by the normal user once they update to a newer version of a CM10 based ROM. /rant over


Mad respect for Koush ... but, agreed, hombre ... pretty damn annoying (esp. that lame 3-second delay just to grant/deny permission). I noticed the "superuser" option listed in settings on the latest rom's I've flashed. There's definitely a Koush-CM connection going down.

Ever since doug.Mako.fresh advised it, I've been using App2zip to zip up app's to flash. So, I always end up including SuperSU in the mix and update the binaries once the rom loads. Haven't tried it without flashing first, so I'm not sure if you can simply install SuperSU or Superuser from, say, a saved /system/app apk.


----------



## yosup

Apple exec trash talks Android in runup to Galaxy S4 launch



> The marketing chief warned that Android suffers from "fragmentation" because different elements of the smartphone come from different companies, whereas Apple supplies the hardware as well as the software.
> 
> "When you take an Android device out of the box, you have to sign up to nine accounts with different vendors to get the experience iOS comes with. They don't work seamlessly together," Schiller told the newspaper.


Dumbass whiney little bitches. Same old shit, different day.

It's called progress ... and not just an "S" slapped on the back of it. Fragmentation happens. Way it goes. I'll take having the cutting edge right at my fingertips ... vs. waiting a year for an "S" to appear next to the current model name. What a joke.

I'll give Schmegm'Apple props for their early work pioneering (allegedly) and mass-marketing the smart phone into the mainstream fray. But, what they done for me lately? No wood inducement at all, yo. These little bitches need to stop all the lawsuit and whiney bitching instanity ... and get back to innovating (allegedly). The rug's been pulled, bro. Ya'z ain't all dat and the bag of chips no mo, mang. All hail Android, mufugger.

LG post billboards above Samsung's Galaxy S IV unpacked event

Pretty clever ...










Galaxy S4 vs Galaxy S3: looks the same, worth the upgrade?










Aside from the Snapdragon 600 letdown (tho 1.8-1.9 GHz quad ain't nothin to sneeze at), I was disappointed they didn't go the PHOLED route. Was curious how much the improved PHOLED efficiency would impact battery life. Sheit, Super AMOLED at 441 ppi (tho HTC One (M7) is 468 ppi ... Sammy's slackin, yo ... jk) ain't too shabby. PenTile subpixel config always disappoints, but it won't matter at this high density range. 3 grams lighter than S3. Approx same height yet slightly narrower. A bit thinner ... winner, winner, chicken dinner.

Impressive lil "monster" to lurk in your pants, eh hoser?


----------



## yosup

Yo, SammyBigBass ... yo boy Hendo's got the right perspective goin. Not sure I can see him as a Librarian tho. Lol.

Ben Henderson Discusses Fighting Gilbert Melendez, Breaking Anderson Silva's Record, More



> Ben Henderson recently spoke about breaking Anderson Silva's record and more. Here are the highlights&#8230;
> 
> On Gunning For Anderson Silva's Record:
> "I'm going to fight three more times this year, three times the year after, three times the year after (that), and that will put me right at Anderson's record," Henderson said. "Once I pass his record, I'm retiring. I'm done. After that, I'll go on to my second career and be a librarian or something."
> ...
> On His Hard Work:
> "You bust your butt for every fight as if it's a world-title fight," he said. "I've been doing that since I first started. My first fight, I might not have done things the best way, the most correct way, but I always gave my best effort. Eventually, with time, you fine-tune things and do things a more efficient way. You don't quite know how you're going to be come fight night. You don't quite know how your opponent's going to be. Something fluky could happen. But as far as your preparation going into a fight, that's something you 100 percent completely control. If I'm fighting someone who's not even in the Top 100, I'm training for him like he's (Georges) St-Pierre."


GSP is in rare form stirring up the shit pot. Never would've expected him to talk smack like this.

UFC Quick Quote: Georges St. Pierre says Chris Weidman will finish Anderson Silva at UFC 162



> MMA superstar Georges St. Pierre believes there is going to be a new sheriff ruling the middleweight division come summertime as "Rush" has predicted Chris Weidman to dethrone Anderson Silva at UFC 162 on July 6, 2013.
> 
> "My friend Chris Weidman, when I see him in training, I believe he's going to beat Anderson Silva. I believe it's a bad matchup for Anderson Silva. It's very bad. Not only is he going to beat, I believe *he's going to finish Anderson Silva*. I believe it's not going to be too long, that fight. People will be shocked ..."


----------



## yosup

Google Reader shutting down on July 1

Google Reader ... R.I.P.

Very sad to see them kill off gReader. I don't want social-based or magazine-like interfaces. I just want pure & simple RSS. What are my options - ie. to replace Google Reader as my source for sync'd RSS feeds (across multiple platforms)?

RSS completely & unequivocably transformed the way I "surf the net." Transformed, I say. For me, it is THE most efficient way to consume information on the web. Bar none. Such a great way to trim down the "noise" and clutter from standard web surfing. I rarely ever use a website as a launch point. At least 90% of my web clicks start from an RSS feed. The rest from a search site most likely.

When it comes to my news feeds (be it world, business, tech, sports, or misc news feeds), nothing offers the same experience. You can follow Tweets, Facebook, G+. You can use shit like Flipboard or other pseudo reader UI's like Pulse (which never worked for me). When it comes down it, all I want are the headlines ... in as compact a format as I can get. Screw the eye candy, photos, and rich article list thumbnails. In the least amount of time, just let me scan the headlines and choose where I want to spend my time next.

So where do I go from here? All my RSS interfaces (be it PC or Android) sync to gReader. Hopefully LeGoog releases the Google Reader api, and someone can come up with something even better and more universal.


----------



## samsgun357

Yosup, I want to respond to you but frankly I'm overwhelmed at the amount of subject matter you just posted on. I will collect myself and update then.

Super bowlcut! ROTFL

S3 boys, you guys still running root box? Stable or nightlies?

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Yosup, I want to respond to you but frankly I'm overwhelmed at the amount of subject matter you just posted on. I will collect myself and update then.
> 
> Super bowlcut! ROTFL
> 
> S3 boys, you guys still running root box? Stable or nightlies?
> 
> id est quod est


Currently running Rootbox nightly's with BMS kernel and it is really smooth, and havin a hard time changing to anything else, Everything is working,,reminds me of the old Zen builds (sigh)

So hard to respond to the rapid fire, mega info, comically induced posts of the one of a kind YOSUP. I feel like i need a secretary dictating to me while i attempt to respond..friggin awesome yo


----------



## Woody

I'm running RB 3.9.1 with the latest BMS kernel as well. Great minds....
**************************

Shredd - I had to explain that whole Facebook thing to the guy who sits in front of me at work. He had no idea what was going on. Sooner, rather than later he will be letting me root that thing so he can have some control. He's VZW so I'll have to unlock the bootloader and crap but he is getting pretty frustrated with the RRs and VZW crapware.
**************************

Yosup was channeling his inner Ndwgs. Btw, anyone here from Nate in a while. I might hit up his Gtalk later on today and make sure he is ok. He hasn't Tweeted either (not that I check that often).
**************************

Little man is getting an allergy test today. Gonna have blood drawn and the prick test to see if his asthma is environmental or activity based. I'm gonna be off-line for the rest of the day, leaving work and going to be with him for this. He's only 5, so it's not gonna be fun by any means and his older brother will be in school during all this.

Send some Zen thoughts to my Splinter today fellas.


----------



## dougfresh

Nates GTalk has been offline for ages....he's probably in some other country doing some top secret commando solo freshness


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey gents i need some advice, non-android

So my girl and I had a rather large fight last night over skype and presently arent talking to one another. Source of the argument was her ex-bf. She tells me that she has no feelings for him and I believe her but she insists on the two of them being friends. I'm not at all comfortable wit this but im trying my best to try and be reasonable about it all. Letting her be friends with him provided she never meets up with him one on one etc. But it still bothers me, and whenever i mention it , she goes off on me about how i dont trust her. Am I wrong to feel this way? I dont want to force her to choose between her friendship with him and her relationship with me but its starting to get to a point where i just dont know what to do or say any more.

What d'yall think I should do?


----------



## lapdog01

@zen-Shred

Advice on the ex bf and your girl is this: It is NEVER acceptable ( in my experience) to allow old relationships to have a foothold in the new. We are all men, and we KNOW what motivates us. Not saying that your girl would be unfaithful, but many people can be susceptible to a moment of weakness and no one is exempt. That is also why any relationship that would survive needs to be respectful of that which makes the significant other/ partner / spouse uncomfortable. If , back in the day, I tried to maintain a friendly relationship with any ex, my girl( who later became the wife) would have made her feelings known, just as I would.

Then again just my opinion..let all the ZenNation chime in....good luck shred

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Tough situation shredder. The best way to go about it is, sit down with her, let her know how you really feel. Tell her its not that you don't trust her, you are a little jealous.(we all are at times) Tell her you want to be supportive of her but it hurts you that she still has a relationship with him. If you come from a place of genuine sincerity and not from a place of anger, she should understand. Good luck brother!

id est quod est


----------



## shreddintyres

samsgun357 said:


> Tough situation shredder. The best way to go about it is, sit down with her, let her know how you really feel. Tell her its not that you don't trust her, you are a little jealous.(we all are at times) Tell her you want to be supportive of her but it hurts you that she still has a relationship with him. If you come from a place of genuine sincerity and not from a place of anger, she should understand. Good luck brother!
> 
> id est quod est


issue is im in the carribean and shes back in dallas at the moment


----------



## samsgun357

Ooh that's even harder. That needs to be a face to face deal. I kind ofagree with what lappy said, no room for ex's in the current relationship. With that said, if you approach it that way, you could push her towards him. IIRC, you are pretty young. Maybe be free for awhile, experience that "island tropic honeypot"!

In all seriousness, I hope you get it sorted. Nothing worse than affairs of the heart, especially when you are oceans apart.

id est quod est


----------



## samsgun357

@woody +lappy, I went ahead and flashed the latest stable build of RootBox with the latest Lean kernel. It feels good so far. Carbon ROM was nice too but I wanted to test another flavor.
BTW, BMS kernel is available for VZW. What's different about it compared to Lean kernel?

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

Shred - I'm on board with Lappy, Never Acceptable. Considering my recent relationship history, I may not be the best one to give advice, but if you're feeling pushed, get out before you make a scene at the Outback and walk out leaving her there, like I did when that proverbial camel's back finally snapped.

Man, it's tough, but their comes a point where you gotta do you, and look out for your best interests. Decide if that is something that you can live with, and if not, bring it up to her (as you already have). If she is not even willing to hear your point or make an attempt to understand it, then there is most likely something deeper going on. Life experience has told me that much.

If there are no kids, no rings,, it makes for a cleaner (although admittedly tough) break, if thats the way things need to go man. Women will come and go my friend, but trustworthy women (who will at least listen and consider opinions other than their own in situations like these), those are the keepers.

Another tidbit of advice on the "you do you" tip, follow your gut brother. It may hurt the heart in the short term, but in the long term, you will be a better man for it, and free yourself up to meet the one who will listen and show trustworthyness.


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> Shred - I'm on board with Lappy, Never Acceptable. Considering my recent relationship history, I may not be the best one to give advice, but if you're feeling pushed, get out before you make a scene at the Outback and walk out leaving her there, like I did when that proverbial camel's back finally snapped.
> 
> Man, it's tough, but their comes a point where you gotta do you, and look out for your best interests. Decide if that is something that you can live with, and if not, bring it up to her (as you already have). If she is not even willing to hear your point or make an attempt to understand it, then there is most likely something deeper going on. Life experience has told me that much.
> 
> If there are no kids, no rings,, it makes for a cleaner (although admittedly tough) break, if thats the way things need to go man. Women will come and go my friend, but trustworthy women (who will at least listen and consider opinions other than their own in situations like these), those are the keepers.
> 
> Another tidbit of advice on the "you do you" tip, follow your gut brother. It may hurt the heart in the short term, but in the long term, you will be a better man for it, and free yourself up to meet the one who will listen and show trustworthyness.


Thanks everyone for your advice, B i really need to sit down and think about what it is i want and if this is right for me, you are completely correct, im gonna give her a chance to talk then iono ill make some sort of decision dunno what or how im gonna do anything


----------



## manus ferrera

Br1cK said:


> That could have been true manus, had Welker picked the correct Manning to team up with.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Haha come on man

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ shred - thats smart man, keep thinking with the big head on this one friend, tail comes and goes, and as a very wise friend told me a couple months ago, "Excellent men deserve excellence in all areas of their lives, don't ever settle for anything less." Lappy, those words are still with me every day my brother. Shred, if you need to rap, you have my GTalk.

@ manus - I was really disappointed in that one, I was hoping beyond hope the G-Men would land him.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im runnin Infamous lite at the moment, waiting for ver 5 to drop, Gunny, I'll probly go back to slim on the next drop.

"You've got your big dreams,
wooooaaahhhhh..
I got my hashpipe..
I got my hashpipe...
wheezer


----------



## samsgun357

Okay yosup, I'm a little regrouped. As far as carbon backup, I've never used it. I only used the free version of TiBu. ROM toolbox pro is awesome. Other than the backup features it has so many other functions like, root browser, kernel tweaks;gov, scheduler, oc, UV, and other kernel tweaks, SD card read boost, themes, boot animations and the ability to preview, task manager, font changer, Rebooter and many more functions I can't remember right now. It is an all around outstanding app.

Although there were some letdowns, I'm still pretty exciting about gs4. No octa for US sucks but I'm sure the snapdragon will be pretty snappy. The full HD samoled is nice even though its pen tile. The look of it is really what I expected, not as nice as the look of N4 or HTC one but a nice looking device none the less. I keep reading that the design on the cover looks cheesy but I'll withhold judgment until I get hands on. The phone looks like the s2 and s3 had a big baby lol.

Bendo is a bad mofo. I've followed him since the wec days. He seems like a stand up guy. I've had some interactions with him on twitter, all around great role model. Will he beat Silvas record, I'm not sure. The 155 division is stacked plus Jose Aldo says he's moving up. I'm stoked to see GSP open a can of whoopass on Diaz tomorrow night!

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

I'm watching that fight tomorrow! GSP is going to whoop Diaz and give him that mad looking flown permanently


----------



## drjjones426

GSP takes the win 1st round!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

drjjones426 said:


> GSP takes the win 1st round!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


He will win but I doubt in the first. Might go the distance. Diaz can take a punch and has killer submission game. Def GSP FTW though!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougfresh

I believe it's going into a decision, these older, experienced fighters are careful nowadays


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> @woody +lappy, I went ahead and flashed the latest stable build of RootBox with the latest Lean kernel. It feels good so far. Carbon ROM was nice too but I wanted to test another flavor.
> BTW, BMS kernel is available for VZW. What's different about it compared to Lean kernel?
> 
> id est quod est


Trinity Colors and faux sound...well maybe lean kernel has faux sound also.


----------



## dougfresh

700 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7000 drunken posts he he!!!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks, the SB update has that thang I told you about a few days ago. DL the ROM, AIO, and the Ass settings (I know), and toggle between inverted and non-inverted. It's freaking awesome


----------



## sugartibbs

SB has a winner, but the link for the mystery kernel is down, Waaaaa...


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs, what do you need? Kernel.. Well if you're on 959 I'll provide, but G3 I don't know


----------



## Mostdef69

Money on Diaz.

What mystery kernel?


----------



## shreddintyres

Just an update for yall, things have gotten a bit better between me and the lady, she and i will be sitting down tomorrow to really hash all this out and reall try to get a handle on what the deal on her end is all about. Thank you all for being there.

In other news who else here is feeling a bit underwhelmed by the S4 launch not just the terrible keynote event (which has already turned a ton of potential buyers off) but the seemingly minute incremental increase, i mean more or less the S4 the us is going to get is essentially the international s3, both the present s3's and Note II are going to be getting the same or atleast similar software so whats the point in having last year's tech? I was really hoping for a flexible display phone. Dont get me wrong the international s4 has amazing specs and blows last year's out of the water.


----------



## sugartibbs

G3 Fresh, Tweaker is a little hog, stock is good, however I was curious about this slim add on kernel. maybe the link will be back soon. Man if I had just waited a little longer for the G4, Chainfire is working on the root for the SULinux on the hardened sgs4

Is Lil Wayne getting last rites according to TMZ, or is he watching the basketball game?


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs, I could ask PRB or Krarvind, or Lars, the deally-yo about that. SB likes to build kernels from the source. The 959 SB has semaphore .15 that strats hasn't even released yet for the 959


----------



## sugartibbs

I read the op and the link was downloading the entire rom, not a big deal, it sounded like a sgs3 thang, with a little more room to work. Id rather use something they sourced for SB, hoping it had some cpu, voltage controls through their performance setting.


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs, maybe you're mistaken... KToonz is my boys kernel that he's partial to









Ktoonz, is not included BTW


----------



## sugartibbs

I could be, the download op for 4.2.2 build 2 has a link for a "add on Kernel" I just dont know what it is. the link starts downloading the build 2 rom. The link is still Fubar, just curious. The sgs3 has the 3.0.66 cyanogenmod-g253999 [email protected] #1 kernal stock.


----------



## dougfresh

Bueno, no se papa!!! I highly doubt in SB devs words, that they'll post a separate kernel addition.


----------



## sugartibbs

I got it its a BLK.JK thing. identical kernel with Morfic colors and some other tweaks, not part of the package.

I'd still like to see it, I miss my Voodoo colors, this bright screen is too preppy, looks like it wants to go to Starbucks and spend my money. And sh*# I spent 1/2 my life spraying dandylions, Fme


----------



## dougfresh

Cool, bro-tibby, enjoy that feature filled rommy !!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

It is really well done, and the slim file manager may take the place of root explorer. Man I got alot of purchased apps that are obsolete.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... Man I got alot of purchased apps that are obsolete.


Sadly very true. I have some launcher & widget apps from back in the GB days - ie. when launchers were extremely barebones. All the snazzy gesture functionality built into Nova / Apex pretty much eliminates the need for 'em. The cost of forward progress.

...

Speaking of obsolete ... ( most likely BS but fun to consider nonetheless ):

Is this the Nexus 5 by LG?












> The rumored specs for this device are as follows:
> 5.2″ OLED Display with 1920×1080 resolution
> Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 @ 2.3 GHz
> 3GB LPDDR3 Ram
> 16/32/64GB of internal storage
> 16MP rear camera by OmniVision (4k video recording @30FPS, 1080p video recording @60FPS, Real Time HDR & HDR video recording, optical image stabilization, BSI 2.0)
> 2.1MP front camera (1080p video recording @30FPS)
> 3300 mAh Lithium Polymer battery
> Front positioned stereo speakers
> Qualcomm RF360 (LTE 150 Mbps & HSPA+)
> Integrated DVB-T / ATSC-antenna
> Gesture like controls (navigation, zoom, etc)


----------



## Woody

I know that you can edit the file hosts manually but why do that when you can have an app donor for you. I say this BC Google pulled all the ad blockers from the market. Pull your apks and then if you get a new device or flash something, you can sideload them and run normally. I read they were pulling them but I checked the market last night myself and sure enough, Adfree and Adaway were both pulled (didn't even show up in my installed list). I read that this was coming so I updated them both before they got taken down if anyone wants or needs, just let me know.

Little man is allergic to a few things but nothing too detrimental at this point. His asthma seems to be activity based, which is manageable for us. Just a long ass appointment yesterday. I had a friend of mine die when we were in 3rd grade from asthma and I have it too, so I take it very seriously. Both my boys have it but medicine is way better now than it was 30 years ago.
Thanks for the thoughts.

Shred, one question for you. Did she break up with him or did he break up with her? Could be an important point. I wanted to chime in yesterday but obviously I was with my son.


----------



## lapdog01

Wood glad to hear the little guy is alright. My oldest daughter has asthma, so I can relate. Keep on being SUPERDAD..It's a job I highly recommend


----------



## samsgun357

Deezamn, if that is the Nexus 5 or hell whatever it is, if true, your boy might hop off the Samsung train. New screen name GunnyLG357! 
I guess it is possible for the gs3.5 to have that snapdragon 800 here in the states but with the battery size, 2600mah, I doubt it. A boy can dream right.

Either way, if/when that phone is released, the bar for high end devices will be set very high.

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

Im already getting restless, Id be a tool and pull the trigger on that gunny. Baaa, baaa, I am sheeple if the price is right.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ai'ight Douggie. I keep trying this SB thingy on your advice, and keep having weird issues. I've flashed twice now, after redownloading and verifying MD5s again, and oddness persists. Biggest thing right now, my home button on the navbar does absolutely nothing. I see no mention of this in the SB thread on the brown side.You run into any problems like this?

Gonna try this a third time now, maybe that'll be the charm, or will put me back on BB with a quickness.

EDIT - NVM, third time was the charm apparently. Let's see what this biatch can do.

Re-Edit - What's your shark infested kernel of choice at the moment?


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks, I ran into weirdness when I installed a couple days ago and after complete installation I went into the file explorer inside twrp and deleted several apks including setupwiz. When I booted, I think I ran into the same issues. Just a normal install worked nicely.Afterwards I went delete happy with root explorer! I've been running Motleys latest 384-1682 gHZ and it's running extremely fast.Using Faux Clock apk (free) next would be Matrix but I notice a little lag with it. Maybe I haven't tweaked it properly


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Bricks, what's the first four digits of your serial #? Ours should be the same, mines 212K on the box


----------



## Br1cK'd

Here I am trying to get SB dialed in, and BB8 just dropped for the Mako....

The stock kernel in SB, wouldn't keep a minimum clock speed of anything less than 1026, was odd. I flashed Matr1x 7.5, and its running pretty well so far. CPU settings stick, had to dial down the blue in color settings a bit, but otherwise, so far so good.

BB8 is tempting though, might have that rollin here shortly.

EDIT - Mine's 301K


----------



## drjjones426

So I use my girls tablet(Acer a500 with 4.0.4 she won't let me root it after watching several overnight rescue missions on the viber) a lot for work usually without issue. Well now I have one site I need to use but when I use the browser or dolphin browser it always says I need Microsoft internet explorer 5.5 or higher to view. Now my question is, is there anyway to trick the site or anything so I can use the tabby?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Darn, 301k is a big bump from mine.Woot, I'm DLing BB8 as we speak







MP decision on 4.2.2 Butter is what keeps the min @1026. On Faux Clock, it fluctuates from 384 to 1026 if u watch it for a bit on the Google Kernel


----------



## lapdog01

Hey B just put BB-8 on the grouper...so far so good. May have to flash Susie to blackbean also


----------



## Br1cK'd

So far so good on the mako too, taking my last step and flashing the kernel now, and it's setup time again! I haven't flashed the phone this many times in one morning, in I don't know how long.


----------



## dougfresh

Shoot I'm flash happy on both devices today also lol. I think I downloaded about 1 GB of ROMs and gapps today. J from the 959 asked me to try out PA 3.1 on Betsy and I can't say no


----------



## Woody

Drj try typing about:debug in the browser and then go into your browser settings (should be 3 dots in upper right corner) then go to change the user agent or desktop mode.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Drj try typing about:debug in the browser and then go into your browser settings (should be 3 dots in upper right corner) then go to change the user agent or desktop mode.


I've tried the different user agents. This is what u get on all of them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I'm loving Baked 8 !!!! My new DD for' sho' ! Time to give SB a break lol
Edit: Only thing I hate is Koushs # Superuser that shows a toast for like a minute sometimes... I'll resolve that in a minute....SSu is coming!


----------



## Woody

Aren't you going to get some cross compatibility issues with Koush's and SuperSU both running at the same time. That was where I was coming from that other day when I personally don't like that fact that Koush's has been incorporated in the CM base now. PITA if you ask me.


----------



## dougfresh

Well yes there is compatibility issues as I had before on earlier SB builds. All I did was delete # and blasted Chain fires super super user zip and I was back to it


----------



## drjjones426

Guess I'll join the party to flash bb8 on the gs3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Well yes there is compatibility issues as I had before on earlier SB builds. All I did was delete # and blasted Chain fires super super user zip and I was back to it


How's that PA for el vibrato? I haven't checked my pm to see if J fired that my way. I couldn't test his Pacman ROM because gf has the 959 but she will be home all day tomorrow. Play time for me!

Edit: oops I quoted the wrong post lol

@woody+lappy, my nav ring won't work on rootbox. Does it work for you? I probably won't even use it but it be nice to know why it isn't working. 
Also kill apps back is a no go. Does it only work on nav bar back key?

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Sammy, the first test was Aborted Status 7 hehe


----------



## dougfresh

Bricks or my Zen peeps, what do you guys do for HSPDA Hack mode? Capped or Uncapped, etc


----------



## sugartibbs

That is not acceptable, Noob_in_Need is just big leaguing us till his next Ted movie comes out,Xrider..he scares me man, dude scares me...

Lap ...mmm..You want Urlacher in your foxhole, but I dont want him chasing AD (in their division) on a screen, its mission creep..a step slow is a step slow...is a step slow.. young mans game...

Oklahoma has a long tradition of sending bad boys to the Central Black and Blue Division...Steve Owens, Billy Simms, Barry Sanders Adrian Peterson.

Three of them were Lions...Oh my..


----------



## drjjones426

Anyone know where to find a stream of tonights ufc ppv?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Not yet but Im lookin.


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> @woody+lappy, my nav ring won't work on rootbox. Does it work for you? I probably won't even use it but it be nice to know why it isn't working.
> Also kill apps back is a no go. Does it only work on nav bar back key?
> 
> id est quod est


My hold to back is working just fine. Maybe yours came unticked somehow. I have noticed that some of my settings will randomly untick themselves from time to time. Especially Data Enabled. One time I was about to call up TMo and give them the business about it and my bill being up-to-date. Turns out that my button came unticked.


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> @woody+lappy, my nav ring won't work on rootbox. Does it work for you? I probably won't even use it but it be nice to know why it isn't working.
> Also kill apps back is a no go. Does it only work on nav bar back key?
> 
> id est quod est


Mine was working great. I cant check it now cuz I blasted BB-8 as it was very nice on my grouper. Check out this blackbean Gunny.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

# bingo. Apply the zip


----------



## samsgun357

I know its a little late now but for future reference firstrowsports.eu for your ufc ppv stream.

@woody, I double checked and its selected but long pressing the back capacitive button doesn't kill apps for me. 
@lappy, I'm just getting this rootbox dialed in but if I can't figure out this kill apps back issue I'll give BB a spin.

BTW, I asked Jrongi when he's going to update his device, he said he has his eye on an N4. I told him about this thing of ours over here, I'm vouching for him.

id est quod est


----------



## jrongi1

samsgun357 said:


> I know its a little late now but for future reference firstrowsports.eu for your ufc ppv stream.
> 
> @woody, I double checked and its selected but long pressing the back capacitive button doesn't kill apps for me.
> @lappy, I'm just getting this rootbox dialed in but if I can't figure out this kill apps back issue I'll give BB a spin.
> 
> BTW, I asked Jrongi when he's going to update his device, he said he has his eye on an N4. I told him about this thing of ours over here, I'm vouching for him.
> 
> id est quod est


Alright I am not very much of a chatter but I think I can see my way here from time to time. Thanks for the invite Sammy. 
Do I need to look into bb8 for the Vibrant?

PA_Vibrant 360° Productions


----------



## sugartibbs

blk bean downloaded, lets see how she runs...

Hey, jrongi1, welcome to the jungle..


----------



## dougfresh

Make it happen Jay. BB is running smooth on the Mako


----------



## dougfresh

Alright I bit the bullet and removed # Superuser by Koush in System/App and then flashed the SSU zippie and everything is well


----------



## Br1cK'd

Doug, are you able to fire up the LockClock widget on BB8? That, and the navbar custom size resetting after reboot (I use 30, looks smoother IMO) are the only two (very very minor) issues I've run into with it.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

whats the verdict fresh,is it a +1
if so drop that zippie, Santa


----------



## dougfresh

Yup, Sugar. Hate that #su . Go to the play store and lookup SSU and it'll give you a direct link to the zip

B, I'll check...I'm always on Nova BTW. Also I can't copy and paste on Chrome on this ROM. I'm not sure if it's on the ROM side or Chrome. That's why I sent ya that apk via gmail


----------



## dougfresh

Yup, Bricks I can
Whyyyyyyy can't I copy and pasteeeee I'm pissed!!!
B, the nav bar height?? I'm on a smaller height with no issues


----------



## dougfresh

Just noticed some extreme lag on stock Faux... Blasted Motley

I don't mean to hijack this thead

What a minute..

Happy St. Patrick's Day peeps!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm celebrating since last night haha. Balls Deep


----------



## sugartibbs

I wuz an nova junkie, however apex has a fav transition I'm fond of thanx for the heads up Fresh.

Hijack this thread? Mmm it was hijacked from the gitgo


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Yup, Bricks I can
> Whyyyyyyy can't I copy and pasteeeee I'm pissed!!!
> B, the nav bar height?? I'm on a smaller height with no issues


Have you rebooted and the Navbar height stuck? I'm reading reports of others having the same thing go down over on the brown side. Did you DL the rom from goo or directly from baked?


----------



## dougfresh

From Baked. I thinks it's OK no issue with Nav Bar


----------



## Br1cK'd

same here (dl'd from BAKED), and verified the MD5 of what I have against what goo has listed. oddness. i'm going back in to reflash, full wipe again, and see if it settles in better this time around.

EDIT - How are you turning on the LockClock widget, the one that shows the weather and all that jazz? I don't even get an option to enable anything. Navbar is still resetting to its original height after reboot too.


----------



## dougfresh

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rr9c9vdg3paf3pe/Screenshot_2013-03-17-13-00-02.png
Yay I could share shizzles


----------



## dougfresh

Nova, long press the home screen , select the widget, resize and it's golden


----------



## dougfresh

B, did you block me on GTalk??


----------



## jaliscojorge

So how is everyone liking bb#8? I don't have time to flash it today but if it is good enough to try out I'll try to wiggle in some time.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

jrongi1 said:


> Alright I am not very much of a chatter but I think I can see my way here from time to time. Thanks for the invite Sammy.
> Do I need to look into bb8 for the Vibrant?
> 
> PA_Vibrant 360° Productions


I think BB8 would be real nice on ol betsy!

J, this is the place to come for tech banter but more so, lately, to discuss life issues in general. Or if you want to bitch about some douche from the brown-side (XDA). Great group of guys from all walks of life here!

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

doug, not that widget dude, the actual lock screen one.

and no brother, just offline, haven't signed back into my google account on my phone yet.


----------



## Raykovitz

Hey jrongi1.. welcome !! I remember you from the 360 MIUI days..


----------



## samsgun357

Thought I'd share this! I'm sure dougie already has one, xriderx too.














id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

Fuck Me Runnin! (sorry for the language)

No more Mako for me for the forseeable future guys. I got robbed today, like, gun in my face robbed. Was going to see a friend at a shady apartment complex I've been to numerous times. Get into the stairwell, and a dude comes from up top, 9 or 45 pointed at me, telling me to empty my pockets. Well, I did with a quickness, and another comes from downstairs putting a piece in my back. Hands up, there was no arguing. Took my wallet, my keys, and my phone, all I had in my pockets. Luckily the wallet only held ID and Debit card only, emptied it out before the show last night, and I got my spare key, made it back to my car and picked it up before it was messed with. Nothing they got had my address or anything on it. Debit card is cancelled, phone is suspended, police report is filed, and I am unharmed.

Very shook, its not the first time I've stared down the barrel, but unharmed.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Damn B'. That really sucks. It's good that you made it out unharmed. I guess you know where not to go anymore.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

Damn B, had a gun to my head once and it was beyond scary, everything comes into focus, if its that serious to them ..take it,its nothing I can't get back, but I need to be here to get it back. Didn't sleep for a couple of nights.


----------



## lapdog01

I am sooo glad you are Ok B. All that is replaceable. I have been in that place before also and it is not nice. These are scary times.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm still, and expect to be, a little freaked out, but feelin ok. Not pissed, not vengeful, guess I've passed those days in my life. You guys are right, those simple things can be replaced, and it wasn't even a question in my mind. Not for a second.

My phone barely contained anything, since I'm syncing to the cloud now. I had just freshly flash BB8 again, and not even flashed GApps yet, and nothing restored or loaded. Thats a small silver lining, no personal info or business accounts or google accounts or anything similar was on there. Some Zips on the SD, and a few pictures and wallpapers, all backed up.

My mind is still blown, everything else intact.


----------



## samsgun357

Damn B, mofo's are crazy these days. I'm glad you are OK bro. I know you were running avast, does it have a GPS locatation feature on it?
When I was younger I used to hang with some undesirables in some undesirable hoods but never been robbed straight up like that. Been robbed of some money at the weed spot in D.C. but that consisted of some dude either taking my money and not coming back, or giving us bags of bullshit.

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

nah gunny, i hadn't loaded a single app or tweaked a single setting yet, so no location, no remote wipe either, but since its a fresh flash, don't really need to remote wipe.

Edit - well, remote wipe my memory, so I can get some sleep tonight. i forgot to mention earlier, my two closest buds came over this evening, had a little jam session over here and chilled for a while, so there's been some attempted elevation. I'll be ok, first stared down a barrel when I was but 16 in NC, and that guy robbed me for $3. today was a bit more real, guess the older you get, the more you realize your own mortality.

(That sounded dark, I'm not in that mindset.)


----------



## jaliscojorge

So are you back to the old vibrant B'?

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

yeah i will be, once I get a new SIM


----------



## samsgun357

Yo B, me and you are the same age, I totally get what you are saying about getting older and recognizing you aren't invincible lol.

id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

Br1cK said:


> yeah i will be, once I get a new SIM


That sux! More people are starting to rob for money cause they are out of work But glad your in one piece safely. I have been rob so many time and I don't appreciated it.


----------



## Woody

Holy smokes. I take the day off from the boards and this is what I miss.

B - Glad that you are ok and very glad that you had clarity of mind to just give up the goodies and make it out safe. Been there once or twice myself and I agree with all, not much you can do but give it up and try to move on. Randomness is random.

Gunny - I'll look into some settings today about where or why the Hold Back To Kill isn't working. I'll get back to you tonight.

JR - Glad you made it over man. Great group of guys and as you can see from the last few pages, we have all sorts of issues that we deal with. Some technical, but mostly life things. Think of it as a support thread with no fools. We share thoughts, builds, tech support, ups/downs,... Check out the OP for some interesting links throughout the thread.


----------



## dougfresh

Holy shit B- man! That's horrible!!! I'm sorry brother!

I stole a N4 last night, does anyone wanna buy it? Rotfl jk


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks Woody but It actually started working. Funny thing is, I didn't even change any settings. ???, just glad its working now.

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

Nice call on the GSP fight Fresh, I didn't lay anything on it, cage is toooo risky, Diaz little mind games dont work on a killa like GSP, just pisses him off, Dude has one gear, overdrive.


----------



## samsgun357

So the skuttle on the boards today is about the Linux 3.4 kernel, which cm has already merged to, and the pros and cons of this. So basically any ROM builds prior to 3/18 won't be compatible with most new kernel releases, unless they continue building 3.0 (which they won't) and vice versa. I foresee a lot of, Help! I flashed X and now my phone won't X Y or Z.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Nice call on the GSP fight Fresh, I didn't lay anything on it, cage is toooo risky, Diaz little mind games dont work on a killa like GSP, just pisses him off, Dude has one gear, overdrive.


Nice brother! I was going to ask who won the fight. I didn't get to see it. So Diaz was a little punk?


----------



## sugartibbs

Its who Diaz is, he and his brother have kinda hit a wall, he's great at talkin and selling the fight, but if you cant back it up, well your just a poser..and there are alot of fighters coming up the line, you dont get many chances, you gotta cash those oppotunities.

How many fights did Tyson win on reputation alone, those dudes wouldn't admit it, but they were scared, do or do not, there is no try..


----------



## dougfresh

What will you guys do if robber comes up to you?

I'll try to fuckup that dude, but that's my opinion

Certain times you can't nothing about it


----------



## sugartibbs

Youd be surprised,they've got you or they wouldn't try it, the dude that got me was smaller and I would crush him in a fair fight, I'm not NRA, but I've fired guns all my life and have a respect how they equalize everything. nothing worse than a chick with a gun, be calm, let it go, and if you can get payback later, yeah...but it aint gonna happen, this person is already circling the drain. The system eventually works..

Ancient weapons and Hokey religions are no match for Blasters in a fight...Han Solo


----------



## dougfresh

I got jacked up once by gun-point! buying trees. The stupid fuck searching my car dropped 20 rocks in my car by accident! Shame on him and shame on me smoking those!!!rotfl


----------



## sugartibbs

Only in Florida, sounds like you got over, , Never, Never Land, Fresh you could be at the Beach and a Bale would "wash Ashore"


----------



## dougfresh

Shit, I'm anxiously waiting for a bale! Never happens to me #tears#


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> What will you guys do if robber comes up to you?
> 
> I'll try to fuckup that dude, but that's my opinion
> 
> Certain times you can't nothing about it


scream like a girl always work


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> What will you guys do if robber comes up to you?
> 
> I'll try to fuckup that dude, but that's my opinionCertain times you can't nothing about it


One of my coworkers faked a heart attack and it worked.

Hey dfresh. I was in your neck o the woods(sorta) Had a 1 day training session in Orlando. Wish i had been able to stay over so I could have had some fun
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Lap-man, I checked out some of those WP's and icons from seriously crazy thread. There is some smooth shite over there! My attention span is too short to really create some lap-adocious home screens but I dig it man.

Too Short Too-Too Short

Step daddy, I know what you want
I come through at the first of the month
Call me step daddy!

id est quod est


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> What will you guys do if robber comes up to you?
> 
> I'll try to fuckup that dude, but that's my opinionCertain times you can't nothing about it


Both these guys were bigger than me, no guns and I would have gone down swinging, and at least got my ass beat standing up for myself. A .45 in the face, and an "I don't know what the fuck" in the lower back, makes one act in a certain "just take my shit and get the hell on asshole" kind of way.

Doing ok today Zennites. Didn't sleep a wink last night, but tonight that won't be a problem, I'm exhausted. Hopefully will sleep like a baby.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Hear ya Brick'd I couldn't sleep for a coupla days, kept thinking "what if they fucked up or had issues I didn't know about..I was one click from history...and It bothered me, maybe I think too much but life is a chance and I would turn out the lights, look at the ceiling and think....that was fuckin too close

On a lighter note, I am struggling with avatar change....St.Louis Cardinals.. My reds woodrow buddy...so sad to be you...

Truth..Woody do you have a Pete Rose haircut?

Here we gooooo....


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Lap-man, I checked out some of those WP's and icons from seriously crazy thread. There is some smooth shite over there! My attention span is too short to really create some lap-adocious home screens but I dig it man.
> 
> Too Short Too-Too Short
> 
> Step daddy, I know what you want
> I come through at the first of the month
> Call me step daddy!
> 
> id est quod est


Crazy has some great Icons and he is KING of walls and Icons. I found a widget Master also. check this out Big Gun ( you can do this...I'm not too bright)








http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351


----------



## sugartibbs

ok huddle up lets take a knee here, were a team, but Gunny...Your wife sayin...tooshort too-too short? and lappy is your step daddy? my head is spinnin all I need is some Teddy Noob in Need pics, lol

Cmon NOOb you toys are us porn star...


----------



## sugartibbs

Amy yei get some bunny ears on and get busy..


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> ok huddle up lets take a knee here, were a team, but Gunny...Your wife sayin...tooshort too-too short? and lappy is your step daddy? my head is spinnin all I need is some Teddy Noob in Need pics, lol
> 
> Cmon NOOb you toys are us porn star...


What's up suge knight, you don't know about those sounds from Oak town?

Thanks lap-man, I bookmarked that thread!

On another note, I'm having serious issues with my signal dropping. It takes toggling airplane mode to get it back. Still running RootBox. Don't know if I had these issues with Carbon, didn't really run it that long.

Has anybody tried faux123's kernel, mainline or ultimate?

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry gunny, its a slow night, but since they have a nuclear program, did Noob go N.Korea..I hear the bird is the word..word..word..


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> What's up suge knight, you don't know about those sounds from Oak town?
> 
> Thanks lap-man, I bookmarked that thread!
> 
> On another note, I'm having serious issues with my signal dropping. It takes toggling airplane mode to get it back. Still running RootBox. Don't know if I had these issues with Carbon, didn't really run it that long.
> 
> Has anybody tried faux123's kernel, mainline or ultimate?
> 
> id est quod est


I had good signal with rootbox, but I needed to max my speeds with a different Modem. I actually went two updates back to find my best data. I have better speeds and signal with BB-8 . Haven't tried faux's in recent weeks, I have been stuck on BMS kernel from Gideon X ( thanks Woodrube) But try a new modem Gunny


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> I had good signal with rootbox, but I needed to max my speeds with a different Modem. I actually went two updates back to find my best data. I have better speeds and signal with BB-8 . Haven't tried faux's in recent weeks, I have been stuck on BMS kernel from Gideon X ( thanks Woodrube) But try a new modem Gunny


Hey, I just want to WARN everyone (SGS3'ers) that with this new kernel version, there are problems all over the place. I saw Gunny mention it yesterday I think, but it is almost becoming epidemic. ROMs are not compatible with the 3.4 kernel version and these fools are flashing a 3/18-19 built ROM with an older (probably the one they have used all this time) and are getting themselves into serious trouble. Even people who I know for a fact they know what they are doing are finding themselves having to use Kies of all things to get the phone to even boot. Odin fails, random reboots, massive FC's

I DO NOT suggest updating to RootBox nightly that was put out yesterday. I would say that if you are on a stable build (for any ROM, not just RB) to stay on it for a week or so and let the kernels update themselves. Task650's Underware kernel does work with RB nightly 3/18 as does the stock it comes with but as always, in the words of the roll-call sargent on Hill Street Blues, "Be careful out there!"


----------



## shreddintyres

Holy Crap B, thats insane. I'm glad to hear you are ok. Ive been held up once outside work by a guy with a knife. He met me on a bad day so i taught him a lesson and snapped his elbow. Since then I started carrying my pistol and knife with me everywhere. (minus the airport).

here's a little something for anyone who wants a bit of a pick me up. Destruction of the Death Star was an inside Job. See this Documentary for proof. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2dvv-Yib1Xg#!

Stay safe everybody.

- Cheers


----------



## samsgun357

I'll try another modem and see if it helps. I'm not familiar with ril settings for this either Woody but that's something I'll look into. 
I just tested this, I'm at home, where on stock I was getting between 20-25mb down, on RB I get about 10-15+ mb down on LTE.
When I picked my phone up a few minutes ago, my signal bar was gray with no LTE/3g nothing (WiFi off). I called my phone, it rang and was able to take the call but it wouldn't connect to internet. I had to toggle ap mode and boom, I get a couple bars LTE. Basically it seems that when the device goes into a sleep state, it doesn't reconnect to the mobile data when waking it.
Do you guys think a different modem would help with that?
And what about these rpm files?

I knew it was a conspiracy.
Lol, that video is funny shredder!

Edit: I went in and looked at the build prop, 
GPRS=10
hsxpa=1
I don't know anything about these settings....yet.

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

Man this draw sucks for my Okie cowboys, why is Oregon seeded there, maybe Raykovitz can give some insight, but didnt they win the Pac 12 Tourny? You dont wanna play a team with a chip on their shoulder.And then you probly get ST. Louis...and their memories of Rick Majerus...


----------



## Mostdef69

Just finish my NCAA bracket. Money on Louisville vs Kansas for national champion. Winner will be Louisville.


----------



## lapdog01

My Fighting Illini will most likely be one and done. I like louisville but thats a Beast of a region. Ohio State or Michigan State= Danger

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWikik


----------



## sugartibbs

Its easy to fall back on the traditional big conference heavywieghts, with their one and dones, beware a small town school with 5 seniors, who paid their dues and know they are not going pro..go big or go home, for the name on the back of the jersey...


----------



## samsgun357

My little neighborhood school made a run a few years back. Didn't go to the big dance but the GMU Patriots made the final four. This year its really a toss up of a few of the powerhouse schools but who will be the proverbial Cinderella story this year?

id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

samsgun357 said:


> My little neighborhood school made a run a few years back. Didn't go to the big dance but the GMU Patriots made the final four. This year its really a toss up of a few of the powerhouse schools but who will be the proverbial Cinderella story this year?
> 
> id est quod est


 for sure no Cinderella story this year. I look at the bracket they all look tough match up.


----------



## Woody

UC all the way. Haha just kidding. I may owe them 40G's but I know better than to pick them to go further than the Sweet 16 let alone get beyond the 2nd round.

Bawhahaha. CM isn't going to support S4. There goes development for that thing. There are tons of developers but almost all of the pull or push something from the CM repo. Then the rumor mill churns out Nexus 5 by HTC (truth or not, I'll pass on anything HTC). The Microsoft abandons WP7.8 and WP8. I'm going back to a flip phone


----------



## samsgun357

http://www.talkandroid.com/154980-no-cm-support-for-galaxy-s-4-not-so-fast-says-cyanogenmod-team/

I think we will see a new tablet at the Google I/O in may.

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

Haha. Oops. That CM thing is all over the net. Someone's in trouble for speaking out of turn (most recently unemployed member of Team Hacksung - XpLoDWilD)


----------



## sugartibbs

Woody your babling, I would know...I never believed you were UFO abducted......till now

Well that and the Pete Rose haircut, thats probly why they "beamed you up"

Fashion...pulls to the left..D,Bowie, and hey i fell to earth once...


----------



## samsgun357

Ground control to Major Tom.

Where's my late night rider D'Freshness?

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

he's walking point gunny, I put that bale washing ashore stuff in his mirror and well, he' an optimist....heres a bet...bale ashore or fresh gets laid....ooof


----------



## Mostdef69

From TMO https://explore.t-mobile.com/samsung-galaxy-s4?cm_mmc_o=lBgbzkCjC-czywEwllCjCmzFlAET7zkz0YmSCjClBgbzk7mS


----------



## Woody

We've all seen these but Mrs Wood got one for me and it came last night (right in time for spring).


----------



## samsgun357

You trying to go rob somebody's cell phone Woody?
Nice pic buddy! I'm sure sugar will be upset that he can't see your Pete Rose haircut lol.
That's the Hannibal Lector wool model!
Look like one of them duck dynasty boys or a lumber jack. I'm digging that, I got to get me one.

Hey mostdef, I saw an ad from Samsung, you sign up to receive email updates about the S4 and you are entered to win one.

Are you guys able to pull up RootBox WP's? It will connect and show # and name but no image for me.

id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

NFL is a joke! I'm done with football. Selling all my Bears gear. Buy more Blackhawk gear this year. We thank Tom Brady and Kraft for ruining Nfl.


----------



## sugartibbs

Look I get it, we need to reduce concussions, but this is "merica" with huge dollars comes huge risks, we all know its a mans game, thats why we wish we could play...


----------



## Mostdef69

Player want to play football. They know the risk of getting hurt. NFL owner is worry about ex-player suing for damage. If I'm a owner I make a contract say " I WILL NOT SUE NFL AND KNOW THE RISK OF GETTING HURT".As matter of fact there a new helmet that protect from brain damage or concussions they have be testing and one of the NFL player test it this year saying it much better than old helmet. I don't like their new rules. Fans will not come to watch sissy game. I vote Deion Sander for commissioner


----------



## sugartibbs

The NFL is starting to look like the arena league, you cant play defense, you look back at Lynn Swann, and Bilitnkoff, when it was bump and run, if you had the guts to go across the middle, you paid, Mel Blount, Ronnie Lott, it was personal.Pride


----------



## Mostdef69

Pretty soon UFC and boxer will start using hand slapping fight. Lol!


----------



## Br1cK'd

samsgun357 said:


> You trying to go rob somebody's cell phone Woody?


Ouch, that stung a little...

Lol, jp

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

http://www.t-mobile.com/shop.aspx
Tmo is giving away 2 free SIMS with overnight shipping for free. I ordered mine already! Bricks they also have the Mako for $49 on the same page


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> Ouch, that stung a little...


Yo, B ... (playing catchup here) glad you made it thru that ordeal unscathed, my man. Live to flash another day. It was the smart play.


----------



## yosup

jrongi1 said:


> ... That CM thing is all over the net. Someone's in trouble for speaking out of turn (most recently unemployed member of Team Hacksung - XpLoDWilD)


I just can't see CM not supporting the Qualcomm SGS4 model. Team Hacksung's gripe with Exynos was even mentioned by dougfresh or sammyBG's a while back, so that wasn't very surprising. Considering the broad reach of a "flagship" model, someone will eventually upgrade, step up, and maintain the device builds. At least, you would think ...


----------



## Mostdef69

Sad day in Chicago. #54 will be miss! I'm going to shoot McCaskey's head!


----------



## yosup

Samsung South Africa apologizes for sexist reveal of new fridges and washing machines

A good product launch always comes down to ... scantily-clad bikini-babes ... "shake yo money makuuuuuhhh!!"











> ... a Samsung event at the Africa Forum in Cape Town last Friday "demoed a range of fridges with bikini-clad dancers handing out water bottles and launched a range of 'Wobble' washing machines complete with the same barely pubescent dancers shaking their stuff in swimsuits." ...


----------



## Mostdef69

Nice ass!


----------



## samsgun357

Nice ass...washing machines that Samsung makes.
No joke, my pops just recently bought a new Sammy washing machine. He tells me about once a week how nice it is.
"You know son, that Samsung machine really washes clothes well. The key is, only put 6 pairs of pants in at once, then do only 10 shirts."
That's a whole other thing in of itself. My pops is getting (been) a bit weird.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Remember AtinM here's what he believes on the S4: https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12jwp5ozwqigziqk04cebf5tqaahxdr5wk0k?cbp=ls4ziycysmcg&gl=us&sview=2&spath=/app/basic/stream&sparm=source%3Dmog%26gl%3Dus%26source%3Dapppromo


----------



## Br1cK'd

NVM - DERP!


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Remember AtinM here's what he believes on the S4: https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12jwp5ozwqigziqk04cebf5tqaahxdr5wk0k?cbp=ls4ziycysmcg&gl=us&sview=2&spath=/app/basic/stream&sparm=source%3Dmog%26gl%3Dus%26source%3Dapppromo


I think we will see support for US variants, wish we had the exynos octa with support. I can only imagine how that CPU could really be pushed to squeeze out max potential.
What he said makes a lot of sense. Sammy is doing a lot to separate themselves from Google aosp. Unless you run a modified stock ROM, you lose a lot of functionality that Samsung has added and is a main selling point for them, especially on the gs3.5 (gs4).

As for nexus devices, Adam outler doesn't believe we will see a nexus 5 (nexus with 5" screen). I disagree and kind of hope the rumored lg nexus 5 comes to fruition. It looks like a bad mofo!

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

we'll see man ...starting to think the technology is passing me by, we've always been about improving what the carriers provided..what if we cant, the S4 is pretty strong outa the box...I5.I6 G5?


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> we'll see man ...starting to think the technology is passing me by, we've always been about improving what the carriers provided..what if we cant, the S4 is pretty strong outa the box...I5.I6 G5?


You hit the nail on the head suge. That's the issue there. Now if Samsung would release the source code, we would all be happy happy happy, as Phil Robertson would say. Multi window, smart whatever for all.

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

It made me wonder, when I got the S3 I didn't use the nifty stuff, eye recognition, Im conditioned I got it home and odined and rooted and put slim on it, I really didnt see what she could do..because I was sure this thread and the brown side was better, it always has been..what if you got a phone out of the box and said "This is great" I dont think I can do that..You can beat me...you can starve meyou can run me....just dont bore me..Gunny Highway


----------



## Raykovitz

I kinda like all the innovations that Sammy has brought to the table. IMO it's what sets them apart from the competition. I've tried the AOSP ROM's but always come back to TW. I've been touchWizzafied !!! OHH BTW..... Phil Robertson for PREZ in 2016 !!!


----------



## Woody

I tried out a bunch of things when I got the SGS3. Yes I rooted right away, but it took me a good two weeks before I flashed anything more than a kernel. Granted this was ICS, so some of the JB features weren't even there. To me, they were all gimmicky and battery munchers. Maybe I just didn't give them enough of a chance, but once I got ahold of that advance Liquid RC7 and then tweaked it, I never went back. I tried DarthStalker a time or two, but there are just some features with AOSP that I like better.

I don't have a TV capable of receiving a beam and I don't have any friends that I would touch phones with to transfer files. I would like to try out some of the NFC things, but to be honest, I have no idea which ones I would want or really what I can do. I mean it doesn't make much sense for me to set up an NFC tag for when I get home to turn off Mobile date and swith to Wifi and shut BT off. I mean I can draw down the notification and click those with my thumb faster than the NFC transfer. Maybe I am missing something.

I just got assigned the S4 boards (Int'l). Already those jackwagons are starting with the "Where do i get one?", Country specific thread and such. Should be interesting. I was on the Nexus 10 team when that came out and you know the problems with the first round of tablets (light bleed, screen flicker, shipping,..). It was a nightmare in there.

Edit: Hey, I am a Site Contributor now. I'll expect my t-shirt and paycheck in the next few days.


----------



## dougfresh

Congratulations Woods! Hey but I recall that you were a Site Contributor even before being the Mod-Father.


----------



## samsgun357

+1, you're the man Woodrow!

id est quod est


----------



## sugartibbs

Hear you Woodrow, when Gingerbread and cm7 rolled in it was different and cool...but I always went back to Slims no bloat speed and ..yes Used a Touchwiz Theme..you would see peeps post how they clowned it ..but to me with Voodoo colors it was a pretty cool look.


----------



## Mostdef69

im having alot of issue with my vibrant. my phone wont connect my usb i have tried 100 things and nothing solve the problem. I tried NEXUS driver and android driver nothing help.


----------



## sugartibbs

dont assume too much Mostdef, it could be your usb port, I remeber when I installed SDK and my computer took 3 days to recognize it..I had given up and tried one more time..and she bubbled recognizing new hardware Samsung t959.whewwww

First things first check and clean your USB port and check your cable(Iknow, I know) but I have been fooled by things I overlooked.


----------



## samsgun357

Mostdef69 said:


> im having alot of issue with my vibrant. my phone wont connect my usb i have tried 100 things and nothing solve the problem. I tried NEXUS driver and android driver nothing help.


Try a new USB cord. I know the one you have has probably worked before but sometimes a new one does the trick. Also try different ports and a different computer if possible.

id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

i tried 10 different usb cords nothing help and i tried 6 usb port and i tried remove usb in device manager and then reboot and it did install the driver and i tried usb debuggin nothing work and i tried my other computer and i tried AIO too. im on slim bean and i tried to flash pac man too that i still have on my storage. it been a stressing day for me.


----------



## samsgun357

Sorry mostdef, I hate days like that.

OK fellas, I'm searching for a new music player. What's the best/your favorite music player and why?
I've tried quite a few of them but never really stuck with one for long. XenoAmp had a cool interface but it was buggy last time I used it. 
Any thoughts are appreciated.

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

Mostdef - Seems like the USBs just peter out on these things. That is what happened to Xenoism's and the one I bought off ebay. I ended up getting a cracked "broken" phone from ebay and pulled the MB out of it. Used my "magic" and was able to flash back to stock and along with a clean system, I had all of dudes internal, including his TB folder.







One thing though, I had to use Heimdall to reinstall the drivers and flash back to stock. So I have 2 Vibes and one will only use Odin while the other will only use Heimdall. I used the packages in this here OP and reinstalled the drivers through the Heimdall suite. Might give it a shot.

Gunny - PowerAmp FTW. I have been using it for a year or so and by far the best I have used (even w/o voodoo). I try them all when they come out and I still go back to PAmp. Usually X or Alex9090 will review one and I'll try it but go back. I think it has a 14 day trial before you have to buy the key. Give it a short. Eq is very user friendly.


----------



## sugartibbs

DEf its been awhile since I've done it, but sometimes you just have to Odin and start over, the Vib was quirky and a few lines of Java script can be misread when you do as many mods as we do, Gunny I love my music, but have never used my phone as a player..I have my ear buds on my old walkman, and my Boombox, you know if Im on the construction site, ..its lowd and alternative 90's rock..Alice in Chains

Whats my drug of choice?
Whadda you got...


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube said:


> Mostdef - Seems like the USBs just peter out on these things. That is what happened to Xenoism's and the one I bought off ebay. I ended up getting a cracked "broken" phone from ebay and pulled the MB out of it. Used my "magic" and was able to flash back to stock and along with a clean system, I had all of dudes internal, including his TB folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, I had to use Heimdall to reinstall the drivers and flash back to stock. So I have 2 Vibes and one will only use Odin while the other will only use Heimdall. I used the packages in this here OP and reinstalled the drivers through the Heimdall suite. Might give it a shot.
> 
> Gunny - PowerAmp FTW. I have been using it for a year or so and by far the best I have used (even w/o voodoo). I try them all when they come out and I still go back to PAmp. Usually X or Alex9090 will review one and I'll try it but go back. I think it has a 14 day trial before you have to buy the key. Give it a short. Eq is very user friendly.


ok thx...will tried your method


----------



## Woody

Sorry buddy. Files are on Brown side in my Repo thread and not here. There are Heimdall flashable bootloaders here.


----------



## Mostdef69

ok good news i got it working. Woodrube I tried the heimdall and it wont read my usb too. but what i did found is a another driver called Verizon_Wireless_I515_Galaxy_Nexus_USB_Driver_v1.4.6.0 and it damn did work!!! Man what a stressing day for me and now i feel much happy. if anybody have issue with usb i recommend try the Verizon_Wireless_I515_Galaxy_Nexus_USB_Driver_v1.4.6.0

oh BTW i test the heimdall again it working now.WHEW thank for all your help I really appericate it guys. you guy tried to help me and i thank for all your help!


----------



## Woody

Nice!!! That is what we do for each other. Welcome back buddy.

If you could link me those drivers, I put them in this thread and then link that thread in this OP for a better bookmark point. I can Google them but I want to make sure they are the same ones you used. Plus I am at work atm so I can only do so much before the firewall kicks in.

Edit::: We need an avatar change. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Mostdef69

here the link http://www.verizon-phones.org/verizon-samsung-galaxy-nexus-i515-usb-driver-free-software-download.html


----------



## manus ferrera

samsgun357 said:


> Sorry mostdef, I hate days like that.
> 
> OK fellas, I'm searching for a new music player. What's the best/your favorite music player and why?
> I've tried quite a few of them but never really stuck with one for long. XenoAmp had a cool interface but it was buggy last time I used it.
> Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> id est quod est


Well my girl was in the same predicament and settled on poweramp they offer a 14 day free trial then it costs 3.99. This was the one she liked the best

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

I used to use walkman as so I wanted to find the latest, grabbed me a zippy from brown town and flashed away. FC's like crazy but I fixed that. I kept getting text messages but I didn't hear, just thought I didn't hear it, NEGATIVE, My sound was gone, no text, no ring, no notifications at all. I know what you are thinking, no prob just restore a backup, NEGATIVE, I didn't do one. My last is from Carbon ROM.

Oh well, fresh start, spring cleaning. I'm going power amp. Thanks Woody and manus.

id est quod est


----------



## dougfresh

Power Amp for sure! My next alternative is Google Music with Music FX apk.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey y'all! Anyone has some nice ringtone oggs or zips? I'm bored of these aosp ringtones. I know Jrongi incorporates some awesome sounds in all his 959 builds, I might just DL his ROM and extract some. Any input will be appreciated


----------



## sugartibbs

I dunno Fresh, I use a pig sqeal, never fly on south Beach...but it makes me laugh...


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/tJaqitH4

Lolol! Tibby, share it! I zipped J's audio folder from PA just extract it


----------



## sugartibbs

crap, gimme a minute...thats what I told her, lemme work it..due its an easy free app, but until you heard homegirl sqeal..the effect would be lost

OOOf that didn't type out right, I better step my game up or I'll be food taster on droid forums


----------



## shreddintyres

samsgun357 said:


> Sorry mostdef, I hate days like that.
> 
> OK fellas, I'm searching for a new music player. What's the best/your favorite music player and why?
> I've tried quite a few of them but never really stuck with one for long. XenoAmp had a cool interface but it was buggy last time I used it.
> Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> id est quod est


ill have to agree with everyone else here, ive been using poweramp since its days as a beta and ive loved it since, occasionally ill run into an issue due to me throttling my cpu down too much which is easily corrected. I'd say give the trial a shot, i dont think youll be disappointed


----------



## samsgun357

OK fellas, I had to reflash everything and I'm almost setup. I can't for the life of me get the weather on my lock screen. I had it before but now it just won't show up. Any ideas?
BTW still on rootbox.

Edit: I got it, forgot to add them damn widget...duh
id est quod est


----------



## Mostdef69

WinAmp vs Power Amp.......?


----------



## jrongi1

dougfresh said:


> Hey y'all! Anyone has some nice ringtone oggs or zips? I'm bored of these aosp ringtones. I know Jrongi incorporates some awesome sounds in all his 959 builds, I might just DL his ROM and extract some. Any input will be appreciated


If you want the full range of choices grab an older version I have been slimming them down lately to save weight in recent roms. 
Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC, PA & BAKED (hopefully soon)


----------



## samsgun357

Here is a cool star wars light saber ogg I use for notifications!
http://db.tt/NsRDj66P

id est quod est


----------



## drjjones426

Hope there's no VCU fans, go blue! Hail to the victors!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

I like Coach Smart, but if you press against good guards, you get beat, your counting on them melting down. Coach Izzo never disappoints this time of year.

Gunny it takes alot of confidence when using ringtones and notifications, Im in okla and yes laugh all you want I was in the Wal-Mart check out and my squealing pig ringtone went off, and off course the teller was a little hottie who had been friendly, looked at me , not a word, it was ..get out of my checkout line you freak..lol


----------



## dougfresh

Is it Eddy or someone else that has a Mako? Have you tried the TMO LTE APN yet and hooked it? I tried for hours last night here in Tampa and Nada. I know TPA isn't on the list of the first cities with LTE but it was worth the try lol. Lemme know and I'll post the APN config.Heres fresh news on the LTE rollout http://m.gizmodo.com/5992123/t+mobiles-testing-out-its-lte-network-in-8-different-cities


----------



## sugartibbs

oooh Slim bean has an update..


----------



## samsgun357

I love situations like that ST! 
Be careful with these new gs3 ROMs, they are a little unstable with the new 3.4 kernel. I read some folks are getting dialed in while others have issues.
Choose wisely brother.

????????


----------



## Woody

I'm sticking on last stable RootBox build 3.9.1 and last BMS kernel before the 3.4 change until all that crap works itself out. Seems like Russian Roulette if it works or not. Not worth the hassle for me right now. I have a stable build and stable kernel and have no problems riding the stability issues out.

Tibbs, you should have leaned over the counter, taken a big sniff and whispered "oink, oink" when looking straight at her. Guaranteed moisture.


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> oooh Slim bean has an update..


Yes, Yes , and Yes! Already working on many commits for the next one! Hooh Rah! Slim is about 60 deep and counting wit open source shit that other ROMs kang.


----------



## samsgun357

I've been messing with that screenshot app. Here's what an iPhone would look like if it didn't suck ass.








????????


----------



## dougfresh

It sucks azz for show hihi


----------



## jaliscojorge

Don't know if it's been aired on TV yet but I took the kids to watch the croods and there was an ad for the Nokia lumia windows phone claiming to switch gs3 fans all just because of their bing search and speed. What's worse was hearing my wife saying "nice". Didn't want to start an argument so I held myself from asking her if she actually fell for that ad.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

Lol, I've seen that ad, total bullshit!
There is an android bing app BTW.

????????


----------



## dougfresh

Pistol Gunny
I'm jamming to Tool
No pasa Nada, qiene tiene balas


----------



## samsgun357

Where is la zen familia at today?

????????


----------



## drjjones426

Slow day in the zen lounge..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hopefully enjoying their Sunday. I was until the wife had to be who she is and try to ruin it for me. Eh, I just ignored her and took advantage of her leaving me alone "because she's mad at me " to go play some much needed Call Of Duty online. Oh yeah. Until my wireless signal was mysteriously dropped, hmmm? 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

Lol








????????


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey y'all been a while since i posted in here, just stopping by to say hey, been crazy busy with school and impending finals. The amount of material for the final is insane (comprehensive for every subject over the semester in one 5 hour test) . So my posts here for the next 3 weeks will likely be sparse. I hope everyone is well.

- Cheers


----------



## jaliscojorge

Nice to see you drop by shredd. And good luck with your finals.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Good luck Shredder. Every mafia needs an in-house doctor.

Op updated with Jrongi's birthday


----------



## Mostdef69

My boys doing the shake.
http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F


----------



## Woody

Saw N00B was on-line on the brown side. I sent him a PM to stop in and say hi and that we all hope he is doing well. Now we need Nate-rs and Amandadam to get back up in the Lounge.


----------



## dougfresh

Funny Woods, I just sent Nate a Gmail an hour ago wondering where he's at. No reply yet...

What's popping with Brix? U still mack dadding a 959 or u bought another whip?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Dude, I sat down yesterday to work on the themes a little bit, and I'm just not feelin it. Looking at this Vibe this last week just makes me sad and mad and feelin' like a victim, or maybe in some corner of the universe, I didn't deserve the N4 to begin with. I dunno, but I do know my therapist is gonna make a lot of money over this whole incident.

I think I'll break out my old Samsung flip phone and call it good. Dumb Phones FTW!!!! Android Be Damned!


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Neah, you need a N4 monster B and sum cat lolololol, Blue Martini son hihi

Lol, I love how I meant pusshy and it replaced it with cat lolol


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'd love some kitty right now......


----------



## Woody

Blonde or Brunette or Red?

Ok. BRB


----------



## Br1cK'd

one of each please!

with hardwood floors, no carpet


----------



## Woody

We'll do 2 of each.
As they say, "If one is good, two are better".


----------



## samsgun357

Br1cK said:


> one of each please!
> 
> with hardwood floors, no carpet


Oh yessir Woody, I could do work with that mang!
Uh oh, here we go, 3-5-7!

On the avatar front, the one I'm using is me with this walking dead app to make yourself a zombie. You guys should check it out.

I flashed BMS kernel (I had the last build before 3.4 build) definitely I bit blue. Might take a minute to get used to, but running smooth!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Woody

So I'm feeling upload-y. More? Types? Hippie, homegrown, plastic,...? (Have to keep it clean. Don't want to get the thread shut down for a pair of breasticles)


----------



## Mostdef69

I test out the new baked 8 4.22 today. I have to say... very nice! Deep black color. Love the black keyboard. I'm curious can I use semaphore kernel? If so. What version "sv" or "s" ?

Saw noob in XDA forum. Did his mom take the away from him?


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL!! You guys are awesome!!"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Mostdef69 said:


> I test out the new baked 8 4.22 today. I have to say... very nice! Deep black color. Love the black keyboard. I'm curious can I use semaphore kernel? If so. What version "sv" or "s" ?
> 
> Saw noob in XDA forum. Did his mom take the away from him?


Semaphore should work, sv is for ROM with big memory patch. I'm not sure if BB has it or not.
I saw that skinzy can no longer build ROMs, his parents won't let him....lol.

I'm taking pic #5 1st, then #6, #1 then if I have anything left I'll take the last three together!

????????


----------



## Mostdef69

samsgun357 said:


> Semaphore should work, sv is for ROM with big memory patch. I'm not sure if BB has it or not.
> I saw that skinzy can no longer build ROMs, his parents won't let him....lol.
> 
> I'm taking pic #5 1st, then #6, #1 then if I have anything left I'll take the last three together!
> 
> í ½í´«í ¼í·ª


i saw that too LOL.


----------



## Woody

Yoots deez days. Remember when X told the story of his first encounter with Linda? He was taking a crap and his mom thought he was watching prom.


----------



## Raykovitz

Ya'll know that Redheads are just Blonds that hav'nt had the fire effed out of them yet !!!


----------



## dougfresh

My favs are redheads! But they say they ain't got no soul.


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> My favs are redheads! But they say they ain't got no soul.


Redheads have souls, every freckle is a soul they've stolen


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> My favs are redheads! But they say they ain't got no soul.


Wasn't that "big-legged" (redheaded) women?


----------



## yosup

jaliscojorge said:


> We'll do 2 of each ...


Damn ... when women don't wear bra's ... how do you NOT look. Flaunt 'em if you got 'em.









#OldDirtyBastardSyndrome


----------



## samsgun357

I'm more of an ass man. Don't get me wrong I love me some titays but its all skin after the nipple. Now give me an apple bottom girl and I am smackin that ass all night long. You know the saying














They make the rocking world go round!
????????


----------



## jrongi1

Mostdef69 said:


> I test out the new baked 8 4.22 today. I have to say... very nice! Deep black color. Love the black keyboard. I'm curious can I use semaphore kernel? If so. What version "sv" or "s" ?
> 
> Saw noob in XDA forum. Did his mom take the away from him?


go with 2.15v or if you want I can get you a link for the lib-patch so you can run the sv version.

Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC & PA


----------



## jaliscojorge

samsgun357 said:


> I'm more of an ass man. Don't get me wrong I love me some titays but its all skin after the nipple. Now give me an apple bottom girl and I am smackin that ass all night long. You know the saying
> View attachment 37822
> 
> View attachment 37822
> 
> They make the rocking world go round!
> ????????


 I have to totally agree with you sammy. Gimme a nice round booty and I can totally deal with some apple biters 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Mostdef69

I rather have fun with milkshake.( * ) ( * )


----------



## sugartibbs

Noob in Need, Nood in need..
This is Off topic actual over..
Talk to me Noob,
If you cant respond, click your mike son..
Noob in Need. Noob In Need...


----------



## Mostdef69

jrongi1 said:


> go with 2.15v or if you want I can get you a link for the lib-patch so you can run the sv version.
> 
> Vibrant 360° Productions
> PAC & PA


 Thank. That will be great.


----------



## jrongi1

jrongi1 said:


> Thank. That will be great.


http://db.tt/C6GrtFpe
The zip is flashable.

Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC & PA


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Noob in Need, Nood in need..
> This is Off topic actual over..
> Talk to me Noob,
> If you cant respond, click your mike son..
> Noob in Need. Noob In Need...


I got a PM back from the young buck this morning. He should be stopping in. Been busy with school work and life, but it is his spring break now. Not sure if X is in Broward cty or not but he should be around sometime soon for spring break too.


----------



## drjjones426

yosup said:


> ( Oh, btw ... GO SEAHAWKS!! Can't wait to see a new pass rush develop with Avril and Bennett onboard. )
> 
> Wasn't that "big-legged" (redheaded) women?


Guaranteed Avril has a poor season now that he's not playing next to suh or fairly. Those guys demand double teams everytime to let him get free

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Woodrow, does the nook color have the USB cord with the lighted N on it?
The tablet does and its some proprietary crap, regular micro USB won't work. The end is a bit longer than other micro USB and then it doesn't fit flush with the device when plugged in. This causes the the input to start bending/breaking. I've gone through 2 in the past year. B&N gave me some other bs cord that doesn't work on it. I need to find a new b&n micro USB with the lighted N on the input. Have you seen these anywhere? They are kind of hard to find.

????????


----------



## Woody

My Nook's do have the glowing N on them. But I found that you can use the plugs that came with GS2/3 just fine, however they take for frekking ever to charge fully. I also have a Rocketfish USB cord with the micro adapter in the car and it plugs into my wife's NC fine. Slow trickle but it works.

I've read in the past the B&N charging cords are crap and most have to replace them within a year or so. Do you have a B&N store near you? Or a Staples? They should sell them. If not, I have two within driving distance from my house and I shouldbe passing one this weekend if you want me to pick it up for you and send it off. Just let me know and shoot me your address.


----------



## samsgun357

Woodrube said:


> My Nook's do have the glowing N on them. But I found that you can use the plugs that came with GS2/3 just fine, however they take for frekking ever to charge fully. I also have a Rocketfish USB cord with the micro adapter in the car and it plugs into my wife's NC fine. Slow trickle but it works.
> 
> I've read in the past the B&N charging cords are crap and most have to replace them within a year or so. Do you have a B&N store near you? Or a Staples? They should sell them. If not, I have two within driving distance from my house and I shouldbe passing one this weekend if you want me to pick it up for you and send it off. Just let me know and shoot me your address.


I do have a B&N local. Last time I went they gave me one for free but it didn't work for some reason (wasn't the one with lighted n). I called them after I posted and they said they would replace for free, just hope they have the right one. My charger for gs3 doesn't seem to charge it but maybe I didn't give it enough time. I'll try that again. I'm beginning to wonder if my port is part of the problem as well.
Thanks Woody, you're a true zen bro!

*Edit* my gs3 charger is working but good god its slow. Thanks again Woody.

????????


----------



## Woody

*DO NOT FLASH THESE!!! *

But here is the System Dump and goodies from S4 (international version). Not sure if anything can be cut loose for us to use, but here is it. Link goes to brown side and there are two links in that post.

*System dump with deodexed system apps and framework *
*Just the deodexed system apps*

I have not downloaded these yet myself, I just saw them uploaded on the brown side and thought we could look around in them. Theshawty is a relaible source and I have delt with him before in the Int'l SGS3 section.


----------



## dougfresh

Our boy Nate is in London solo freshing some 18 year olds(or that's what we're telling him) lololol. Should be home in a couple days.


----------



## sugartibbs

Theres alot to be said for how our euro friends handle their business. Shocking headlines here are monday nite

Look at Bursclioni, Italian premier, graft, underage hookers, sentenced to 2 years and wait for it ..they will reelect him in the fall. lol

Still waiting for infamous 5,lite its 4.1, but Jamison does some good work and the lite flies.


----------



## samsgun357

If any of you's is interested, I have the stock touchwiz task manager (from froyo I think) that is working on rootbox. I like the clear ram feature. I don't know if the storage reading is correct though. Just push to system.
http://db.tt/U13OI1xl

????????


----------



## yosup

drjjones426 said:


> Guaranteed Avril has a poor season now that he's not playing next to suh or fairly. Those guys demand double teams everytime to let him get free


Regardless what becomes of his stats next year, he'll be smiling while Suh & Fairly are sitting on their asses ... watching Avril play deep into the playoffs. Yeah-ee-Yeah-ee (we be clubbin'). S'all good, mang. Main question on my mind is wussup with Bennett's torn rotator cuff. Not sure how he played thru that last year.

As for Suh ... the terror of the gridiron. The main attraction in Cutler's nightmares:










By all means, ya gotta block the dude out ... or else, sheit ... get ready for more flattering highlight reel moments like these precious gems:






[media]http://youtu.be/QbQX7FHqqxQ


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey, hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for my long absence here on Rootz, I've been so busy with school that I haven't even really had time to post much. However, now that I'm on spring break, I have more than enough time!









So for the rest of this week, expect to see a lot more of me over here. Especially since I've been spending too much of my online time over on the brown side.


----------



## yosup

@N00B-vergnügen
Good to know your face didn't get Crazy Glued to your school books - ie. one of those playful pranks that may happen if you fall asleep face down in your own dr00l. Any plans for Spring Break?

Btw, it wouldn't surprise me if your real name was: Nick D'Aloisio
http://www.chicagotr...0,1846704.story


----------



## yosup

*Modifying gapps*

How would I remove Setup Wizard from a gapps zip? I mainly use BaNkS' minimal gapps and MyLifeRocks10's inverted multi-DPI play store. Aside from deleting setupwizard.apk, what else would need to be done? Any files / scripts require editing?

I've been using the "tap the 4 corners clockwise from the top left" method to bypass the initial setup prompts, but I'd rather just get rid of it straight up. Get me into the rom faster to start tweaking away.


----------



## Mostdef69

Im hungry for BaconCheddar Stuffed Burger at Burger King...Yummy!


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, I usually just extract the zip with root explorer and remove/add the apks I desire. Then just rezip it and that's it.


----------



## sugartibbs

So Sad I Raise cattle, my fave is
Medium smoked primed rib
Twice baked potatos
Broccoli Mornay sugar my touch with fresh green onions.
Home baked bread, the smell of bread is so french, there must always be home bread....

I know its easy, but I never trusted root explorer
paid good,very goood money for winzip, too much?


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> So Sad I Raise cattle, my fave is
> Medium smoked primed rib
> Twice baked potatos
> Broccoli Mornay sugar my touch with fresh green onions.
> Home baked bread, the smell of bread is so french, there must always be home bread....
> 
> I know its easy, but I never trusted root explorer
> paid good,very goood money for winzip, too much?


Yummmm! Sounds great sug. Mornay is good on anything Lol. Roux based I'm guessing???


----------



## sugartibbs

Dont dig , just paid my student loans, French and swiss Chefs, more to the point ..do i need wizip we needed it back in the day but its so different now, just askin cause i am getting upgrade emails and I dont need it anymore,there was a time when you had to make .Zip for cwd ..or tar for odin...thats over

Do I ned a desktop zip. tar utility anymore?

Since you brought up roux. the best is always a baked flour , and this is a cooks touch, a nutty flavor to the flour, then a clarified butter, Shrimp etouffe is always with a baked flour roux mix, but I could go on for hours.


----------



## sugartibbs

Noob in need Noob in Need
Off subject actual over..
Talk to me noob.
Scuttlebut is you only talk to battalion....
what happened to you out there 
its ok, were your brothers, 
If shes holding you down click your mic...we will send a team.


----------



## shreddintyres

sugartibbs said:


> Dont dig , just paid my student loans, French and swiss Chefs, more to the point ..do i need wizip we needed it back in the day but its so different now, just askin cause i am getting upgrade emails and I dont need it anymore,there was a time when you had to make .Zip for cwd ..or tar for odin...thats over
> 
> Do I ned a desktop zip. tar utility anymore?
> 
> Since you brought up roux. the best is always a baked flour , and this is a cooks touch, a nutty flavor to the flour, then a clarified butter, Shrimp etouffe is always with a baked flour roux mix, but I could go on for hours.


if you want a good zip utility get rid of winzip, and install 7zip soo much faster and much more options as wells as the fact that it is open source

http://www.7-zip.org/

as far as needing for odin i have no idea, but its always handy to have a good zip utility on hand to easily share large number of files over dropbox or drive


----------



## Mostdef69

love the old day WINRaR


----------



## Mostdef69

All day I was thinking about flashing order and in order I have seen user do this way
Flashing order
1.Rom
2.Gapps
3.Kernel

The way I do.
1.Rom
2 Kernel
3.KB5
4.Gapps

So why some user flash Gapps between Rom and Kernel?


----------



## jrongi1

Mostdef69 said:


> All day I was thinking about flashing order and in order I have seen user do this way
> Flashing order
> 1.Rom
> 2.Gapps
> 3.Kernel
> 
> The way I do.
> 1.Rom
> 2 Kernel
> 3.KB5
> 4.Gapps
> 
> So why some user flash Gapps between Rom and Kernel?


Kernel & gapps can come in any order after rom. 
Kb5 will carry over without an additional flash. 
Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC & PA


----------



## dougfresh

I always do 1) ROM 2) GAPPs ! If I don't like the kernel, then after setup I flash a kernel. I never have a need to flash a modem on the Vibrator. Maybe that's why certain people lose their BBand.....Just a thought. Its rare nowadays that a ROM includes a modem.bin so that means the modem doesn't get touched.


----------



## jrongi1

Most vibrant roms do have the modem.bin but are scripted not to overwrite an existing one.

Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC & PA


----------



## dougfresh

You're right. I'm so used to SB that doesn't include one but J's builds do include the modem.bin image


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> *DO NOT FLASH THESE!!! *
> 
> But here is the System Dump and goodies from S4 (international version). Not sure if anything can be cut loose for us to use, but here is it. Link goes to brown side and there are two links in that post.
> 
> *System dump with deodexed system apps and framework *
> *Just the deodexed system apps*
> 
> I have not downloaded these yet myself, I just saw them uploaded on the brown side and thought we could look around in them. Theshawty is a relaible source and I have delt with him before in the Int'l SGS3 section.


Jovy, over on the brownside, mentioned today he was working on getting the new fetures ported over to his S3 roms..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

drjjones426 said:


> Jovy, over on the brownside, mentioned today he was working on getting the new fetures ported over to his S3 roms..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Did you guys see Steve Kondik's post on g+ about gs4?
Mostly positive remarks except for new touchwiz ui. Says its reminiscent of froyo days.
I also saw that cm has built pie for there ROMs. Should start to see it in builds soon.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shiznu

This thread is epic. I almost wanna get a vibe just to join in the fun.


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> This thread is epic. I almost wanna get a vibe just to join in the fun.


Lol, we all came together because of "el vibrato" but most of us have either gs3 or nexus 4 now. We don't discriminate.....unless you have an imaxiPad or an iPoon.

Gs3 crew, I read that if you have CPU rev4 custom voltages won't stick. Have you guys heard this and know anything more about it?

????????


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Lol, we all came together because of "el vibrato" but most of us have either gs3 or nexus 4 now. We don't discriminate.....unless you have an imaxiPad or an iPoon.
> 
> ????????


No Sir no applesauce for me. Nexus all the way. I posted here once so its in my history and I literally lmao everyday.


----------



## Woody

Well then welcome and please stick around. Only rule for new ones is to keep everything in the Lounge. We help each other and never, ever troll citizens (just each other). Epic thread is Epic.
*****************

I am working with a few peeps in the Int'l SGS3 sections and so far we have been able to get Healthy, the keyboard, SVoice and a few others to run. Gallery and camera are a no go for now, but you know how that goes. Only a matter of time.
*****************

I just sent in my Bose in-ears for warranty replacement and am using the stock SGS3 phone. These things suck ass. I almost never curse in this thread but that is how bad they really are. Maybe I am just spoiled with the Bose ones. I've had them off and on for 7 years. Great product and with a 1 year no questions asked warranty, it can't get better. I've have them replace them 1.5 years out of warranty for 1/2 price of retail. Then the new 1 year warranty starts as soon as UPS drops them off. This'll be my 4th pair in 7 years and the lady just gave me this latest replacement for free even though my warranty was over by like 5 months, including free shipping to and fro. I was nice to her on the phone. I guess she was having a good day and felt like letting me have one too.


----------



## dougfresh

Welcome Shiznu!!! You're welcome here without our phones!


----------



## shiznu

Awesome I've been welcomed by the men themselves. I hope I can live up to the level of comedy you guys have set. Omg its 4:50 I'm 30 minutes late for my appointment.


----------



## dougfresh

Did you make it man!!
Browned flour rocks shiss


----------



## Woody

Browned flour does make a nice rue. It pains me when I fry up some chix and all that flavor isn't used.

Hmmm, I have an idea. How many cooks we have in here? Professional or not I would bet about 10.(?) Look for something interesting tomorrow when I get back to my PC.

Edit::: JR, I see you've subscribed to the thread. You are now one of us. Easy to get sucked in, hard to leave.


----------



## Mostdef69

Tater tots with broccoli casserole. Mmm.mmm.mmm!! 
Who want my recipe?


----------



## jaliscojorge

Cooking is not my natural ability for sure but I've been trying lately so I'm all in for recipes.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## jaliscojorge

Cooking is not my natural ability for sure but I've been trying lately so I'm all in for recipes.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

I've never had any training but I chef it up! I grew up watching my grandmother and great grandmother cook, they're from Alabama. Good ole country cooking. I worked for a grocery chain for 15 years in fresh departments as a Fresh Training Specialist (deli, bakery, produce, meat market). I had to be serve safe certified with a score above 94% as I had to teach the course to store managers and department managers. If you aren't familiar, the course is about temperatures, proper food handling, haccp plans etc. Pretty standard for restaurants and the like. After I left there I went to work for a local homeless shelter/soup kitchen as the kitchen manager. I was responsible for creating the menu and preparing lunch and dinner for the 60 residents and however many non residents that would come by daily for a meal. The thing is, I had no actual employees, only people doing community service, mostly court ordered. It was kind of like Chopped because we didn't purchase food, it was all donations. I had to create the menu on the fly based on whatever donations we received.
I love to cook, its very therapeutic! I do all the cooking at my house, I like to eat good food.

????????


----------



## shiznu

@samsungun what part of Alabama? That's where I live  
And I Cook anything on the grill and breakfast,not a chef either but everyone seems to like it.


----------



## dougfresh

I've been in the fine dining restaurant biz for about 21 years and I don't really cook perse but seeing it, I gathered some fine skills and I could defend myself. I make some badass hotdogs and toast!!!!! Yeah buddy hihi


----------



## Woody

I was thinking of starting a thread with recipes in it for us to use and experiment on at home but then once the booze wore off (Wood was imbibing last night. On a Wednesday too), I think that it would be better to just put them in here and I can link in the OP. After all this isn't Pinterest. What do you guys think?

I cooked professionally for 20 years from line cook to Executive Chef. Even "auditioned" for a job with the Westin (they gave me a box of food and an hour to create a 4 course meal) and got the job. Had to turn it down though because of school and newly married. Really wanted to see if I could get it, actually. Few weeks later, my meal was on the menu. Funny how that happens.


----------



## dougfresh

First recipe please! OK something with Baaaaccccooonnn!!!, and chicken.


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> First recipe please! OK something with Baaaaccccooonnn!!!, and chicken.


YESSSS!!!! Moar bacon. I have to cook a minimum of one pack sometimes two for a family of four.


----------



## dougfresh

Well Shiz, you'll fit right in here! Lolol. Read the first few pages of the Zen Lounge and you'll understand hihi. All we talked about was bbbaaaccccooonn for a while.


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Well Shiz, you'll fit right in here! Lolol. Read the first few pages of the Zen Lounge and you'll understand hihi. All we talked about was bbbaaaccccooonn for a while.


Done lol and you know bacon is good when you can wrap it around steak and it makes steak better.


----------



## dougfresh

I read the first 5 pages of the Zen Lounge and I jiggled like crazy. Hey it's almost the 1st anniversary of this thread. April 11th!!!
Here's MPs bacon contribution http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8600f7534c0088ea32780070d5258fc2&loc=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F22792-off-topic-welcome-to-the-zen-lounge-still-saving-society-one-post-at-a-time%2Fpage__st__40&v=1&libid=1364483433571&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DR2yb4zR2cYM&ref=http%3A%2F%2Frootzwiki.com%2Ftopic%2F22792-off-topic-welcome-to-the-zen-lounge-still-saving-society-one-post-at-a-time%2Fpage__st__20&title=%5BOff%20Topic%5D%20Welcome%20to%20the%20Zen%20Lounge%20-%20(*Still*%20Saving%20Society%20One%20Post%20At%20A%20Time)%20-%20Vibrant%20-%20RootzWiki%20-%20Page%205&txt=Green%20Jelly%20-%20Three%20Little%20Pigs&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13644834447342


----------



## shiznu

That's two days before my b-day.


----------



## Woody

Shiz, why don't you tell us a little about yourself. Background and whatnot (devices and such, interests, sports teams, mother's maiden name and blood type...err, wait, wut). I am happily married, so no I am not hitting on you no matter what Doug says.

1 year huh? Who'd a thunk it. Maybe I'll start working on a memorial post to put out that day. Scan the thread for some things. scratcheschin.jpg

Edit: Well speaking of Bacon. This gives a whole new meaning to "Porkin' her". Can you imagine laying by the pool and the person next to you smells like frying bacon bc of their sunscreen. Bikini clad hotties and bacon smells....Sounds like heaven.
Company behind bacon-themed products makes bacon condoms, sunscreen


----------



## shiznu

OK got a galaxy dart about a year and a half ago (99$ don't laugh to hard) started reading about root and custom recovery got cwm and cm 7.1 installed on it and gave it away and got a nexus. I guess from then on I've had the android itch started building ROMs, cherry picking and pushing commits and now thinking about going back to school to learn more. As I stated in a previous post I'm from Alabama so main sports team is Crimson Tide, don't know if y'all are familiar with Alabama much but your pretty much born that or Auburn Tigers (its kinda a big deal here lol) Married, two kids,one dog ect. Other than than prolly a lot like you guys, forum junkie, good sense of humor, pretty chill kinda dude. Lol


----------



## dougfresh

Eerrrr...the Tide.... I don't like ya no mo lolol UM baby! Your coach dissed the Miami Dolphins a few years back and lost respect for that man. Is OK papa


----------



## shiznu

Lol I can understand that but for me it was a good thing. I won't even go into how I feel about all the Florida college teams but we can still be friends. Some of my best friends are Auburn or Florida,Miami fans. We are very open about our hatred of other teams Lol.


----------



## yosup

Where's DerTeufel these days? I noticed HB 0323 build is out for the i9000 (while all other devices are still on 0311). Vibrant HB thread's been quiet / dormant for some time. Anyone got the 411 on the DT wizard? I needs my HB fix, mang. HB 0311 + Sema 2.9.15sv = smack-my-bitch-up bitchin' good times. The fastest & smoothest so far. When I flash me sum HB, it makes me say, "_Uggghhh ... ugggghhh ... nah, nah, nah, nah_." Seriously, this combo has replaced ICZen 1.8.3 + SZ 167 as my all-time fav. Sorry, B ... u know I still got mad luh fuh yuh. ZFFZ!









For now tho ... I miss me sum DT, bro. I got a fever, and ain't no other cowbell-rom gonna cure it.

_Doctor, doctor, gimme the news. I got a ... bad case of luvin you ..._

@Chef Woodz
Here's my recipe ...

#1. Bring home the bacon.
#2. Fry it up in a pan.
#3. Yo, beer me.

@shiznu
Welcome, bro. Lol, I do remember you posting here before. Can't recall the topic, but I never forget a face - esp. when it's a chain-smokin lil fur ball.









I bleedz Purple & Gold (UW/PAC-12), so ain't got much luv for the SEC. We still cool tho. Aren't you curious what would've happened had Mike Price stuck around ... and not yelled "Roll Tide" in the middle of nookie-heat-action!! Sheit, I can't wait for college foozball to get rollin again.

Oh well, at least the Heat lost ... 97 Heat (56-15) - 101 Daaaaaaaaaaa Bullssssssss (39-31).
_( Oh, snap ... did I just post that? "Hihi" Mako.Fresh, my condolences. There's always alcohol. )_

...

#3. Yo, beer me.


----------



## samsgun357

Shiz, my mothers side of the family is from the Birmingham area, Hueytown, Bessemer, Fairfield, some live down on the Warrior River. My grandfather was a huge Crimson Tide fan! He's passed now but before he died he gave me this Paul "Bear" Bryant coke bottle. When you are from that area of Alabama, you are Crimson Tide and Bobby/Davey Allison fans, may he rest in peace. I haven't been down there since my grandmother passed 20yrs ago. She's buried in the same cemetery as Davey Allison.

@yosup, sent you a gift via PM. Its there this time.

????????


----------



## shiznu

@yosup wazup I posted about BJ Penn's last ufc fight. Still hated watching him go out like that.
@gunny small world we live in. I'm from cullman county its halfway between Birmingham and Huntsville.


----------



## yosup

I'm also missin me sum Lappolicious-Diggity-Dogg ... where u be, homie?









Got me worried your secretary accidentally booked you on an international flight again. Maybe lapdog's having fish-n-chips with Nate Dawg across the pond. Wherever u is, hope u is good, mang.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> @yosup wazup I posted about BJ Penn's last ufc fight. Still hated watching him go out like that ...


I actually remember that. Makes me sad to think BJ Penn went out like a chump (hey, like a chump, hey ...). If only he had taken his career more seriously early on. Imagine him training like GSP. Those heavy hands and tough chin were thrown into the mix, but I always watched a BJ Penn in anticipation of his crazy flexibility antics. BJJ mastery. Now he's the Spam King. Ain't nuthin wrong widdat. Hang loose, brah.









Btw ... with a name like "shiznu" ... no matter what people think of ya, you'll always be the "Shiz." Lol. This thread never ceases to amaze me how complete strangers get so close so quickly ... lil scurry but it also ain't. Hehe. ZFFZ, holms.


----------



## Mostdef69

Woodrube. Check this out. Went to pick up my sister from the airport she flew from Vegas and she show me the picture of Pete Rose. Lol... He counting his gambling money. Lol!!


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> Btw ... with a name like "shiznu" ... no matter what people think of ya, you'll always be the "Shiz." Lol. This thread never ceases to amaze me how complete strangers get so close so quickly ... lil scurry but it also ain't. Hehe. ZFFZ, holms.


Truth!!!
Shiz, when this all started we all came over from the brown side with Br1ck'D (we'll just say it was a loyalty type thing). The ROM was ICZen, so we ran with it. Zen then became a staple of how we talk and act towards each other. Taken a step further, we help each other when needed. Many of us has sent devices/accessories to each other to either help fix a problem or in a time of need or out of the graciousness of heart. None of us have met face to face (some have come close though) but we take care of our own. That is where the Zen Mafia comes into play. I'm the Mod-Father. If you go into your VZW GNex section (click me) on the brown side and scroll down to the bottom, you'll see why.
****************

I haven't seen Lappy on in awhile. No green dot by his icon in more than a few days.
****************

Link to brownside with download links to S4 apps, WPs and Ringtones. Many confirmed working on SGS3, some on GNex and S2 but I am seeing a pattern develop that 4.2.2 needs to be the base.
****************

@Yosup, I saw DT in the Int'l Note I or II section. Someone did a bounty thread and got him a device to Dev on. You know how he is...A gentleman among children, so he is probably working on that moreso than others just to make good on his word. Respect!!

Uh, oh!!! Dayquil is kicking in. I have diarrhea of the keyboard.

Edit::: Petey like a boss. In Cincy, you are either a Rose fan or a Bench fan. Can't be both. I have respect for Bench's play but IRL he is an A-Hole. He used to hang out in this place the my wife and I worked at. What an arrogant dirtbag. I'm not giving Pete a pass or anything but at least he puts it out there. Fronted for a few years about that whole business but nothing like JB.


----------



## shiznu

@woodrube Zen fits what kinda person I am to a tee always preferred the mellow lifestyle. And I'm always down to help anyone when I can. Its what I love about the android community. I can't remember the exact conversation I dropped in on but I think someone was getting molested lol and I got hooked on the zen sense of humor. Always good for a lul or two a day.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody are you hitting the sauce already???? ME TOO!!!!! Lololol.
Yosup how dare you talk trash bout my Hizzle lolol
<---------- I'm glad that streak is over. All day long on ESPN that's all they talked about! Now is business as usual.... Whoop everyone's azzz


----------



## Woody

So I was looking at someone's profile and that led me to a link, which led me to another link and another. You know how it goes. Check out this post from the HOX section. It is probably one of the largerst OPs (as far as linkable content) I have seen in a long time. Warning-This is probably not mobile friendly.


----------



## Mostdef69

IPhone 5 coming to TMO. Now my wife is screaming for IPhone. If she get the IPhone the company will pay her service. Dang! But told her go for it .It will help save our budget. Then I told her if anything happen to your new phone. I'm not fixing it lol.


----------



## dougfresh

What do you guys think. I leave my Vibrator on 24/7 on the charger. Will it deteriorate my battery life or does it stop charging as soon as it full? I'm still using Samsung OEM charger and cable. I still have the original one cuz I pamper my Betsy!

Roll with it Mos' ! Just jailbreak that sum bitch. I hate iPhones, especially the one I bought a year ago and purposely made it into a paperweight


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> What do you guys think. I leave my Vibrator on 24/7 on the charger. Will it deteriorate my battery life or does it stop charging as soon as it full? I'm still using Samsung OEM charger and cable. I still have the original one cuz I pamper my Betsy!Roll with it Mos' ! Just jailbreak that sum bitch. I hate iPhones, especially the one I bought a year ago and purposely made it into a paperweight


Sure the vibe is like most other devices and is tricked into thinking a full charge is 100% but is actually more like 97% to keep it safe from overcharging. Not sure if discharge cycles actually affect battery life or not.


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> What do you guys think. I leave my Vibrator on 24/7 on the charger. Will it deteriorate my battery life or does it stop charging as soon as it full? I'm still using Samsung OEM charger and cable. I still have the original one cuz I pamper my Betsy!
> 
> Roll with it Mos' ! Just jailbreak that sum bitch. I hate iPhones, especially the one I bought a year ago and purposely made it into a paperweight


 I leave my phone charger over the night. It won't hurt it. Using tankers battery. If u take your OEM battery out lay on flat table if the battery is wobbling. It mean battery going bad. Other is take your battery to radio shack for free battery tester to check what the condition is.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> Truth!!!
> Shiz, when this all started we all came over from the brown side with Br1ck'D (we'll just say it was a loyalty type thing). The ROM was ICZen, so we ran with it. Zen then became a staple of how we talk and act towards each other. Taken a step further, we help each other when needed. Many of us has sent devices/accessories to each other to either help fix a problem or in a time of need or out of the graciousness of heart. None of us have met face to face (some have come close though) but we take care of our own.


One love my brotha!

*ZFFZ*


----------



## samsgun357

Damn Wood-man, I thought I was bad about the way I have my lips around the teets of Samsung but that guy is choking on the hog that is HTC. That is ridiculous man.
*joke*
What did Cinderella do when she got to the ball?
Gag cough cough

I just cracked my first brewski of the evening about a half hour ago!!

Shiz my brother, you fit in nicely around here!

If you guys want to get lappy out of hiding, post up a new nasty ass home screen on N00bs thread. Better yet, drop a line that brick city released a new zen theme. He'll come back around.

????????


----------



## lapdog01

shiznu said:


> Damn Wood-man, I thought I was bad about the way I have my lips around the teets of Samsung but that guy is choking on the hog that is HTC. That is ridiculous man.
> *joke*
> What did Cinderella do when she got to the ball?
> Gag cough cough
> 
> I just cracked my first brewski of the evening about a half hour ago!!
> 
> Shiz my brother, you fit in nicely around here!
> 
> If you guys want to get lappy out of hiding, post up a new nasty ass home screen on N00bs thread. Better yet, drop a line that brick city released a new zen theme. He'll come back around.
> 
> ������������


I have been popping in to check out the threadd periodically, but it has been CRAZY around here. Not to bring down the thread, but my bro in law lost the battle of the bad heart. When he passed away, Wifey and Daughter #1 were in North Carolina, #2 Son was in DC, and #2 daughter was in Panama City,FLA. I was workin my 60+ hour weeks, and bookin flights to get everyone home early while hittin everyone up to inform them of arrangements etc. Today is the first day I can relax a bit. Gonna indulge in a Gino's East Deep Dish Pizza ( No comments On Chi-town Pizza, Br1cK'd







 ) and a frosty ALE. I also Saw Jrongi in the Zen Show...I used to rock ALL the 360 productions MIUI stuff on the vibe.Welcome. Anyway glad to know I was missed. Party on ma Zen Brothas. 

ZFFZ Oh Gunny, I haven't flashed so much as a modem in ten days.....I gots the itch. are you runnin some goodness? Woodrube? jaliscojorge? help Lappy out


----------



## shiznu

lapdog01 said:


> One mo WELCOME to the Zen circus
> 
> I Am a former sous Chef. It helped me get through school, and I still love to cook
> 
> Nice memory YO.. still here in the states
> 
> You said it B
> 
> I have been popping in to check out the threadd periodically, but it has been CRAZY around here. Not to bring down the thread, but my bro in law lost the battle of the bad heart. When he passed away, Wifey and Daughter #1 were in North Carolina, #2 Son was in DC, and #2 daughter was in Panama City,FLA. I was workin my 60+ hour weeks, and bookin flights to get everyone home early while hittin everyone up to inform them of arrangements etc. Today is the first day I can relax a bit. Gonna indulge in a Gino's East Deep Dish Pizza ( No comments On Chi-town Pizza, Br1cK'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and a frosty ALE. I also Saw Jrongi in the Zen Show...I used to rock ALL the 360 productions MIUI stuff on the vibe.Welcome. Anyway glad to know I was missed. Party on ma Zen Brothas.
> 
> ZFFZ Oh Gunny, I haven't flashed so much as a modem in ten days.....I gots the itch. are you runnin some goodness? Woodrube? jaliscojorge? help Lappy out


Sorry for your families loss bro and thanks for popping in to welcome me.


----------



## blacknight1114

Whaassup.. Bro's. Been takin a few days off from stuff..doin the family thing and fixin my car. Gonna finish up a couple things I've been working on this weekend and then should have some stuff to make a theme thread over here on the green [email protected] things goin for a DD party...dan doin ok?.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Lappy, sorry to hear about the BiL bro, hope the wifey is getting by alright.
I'm still running RootBox with the latest BMS v3.0 kernel. I haven't gotten the nerve to jump into a newer setup with the possibility of bugs from 3.4 kernel.
I tried some of those gs4 apps but no go.

????????


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> @N00B-vergnügen
> Good to know your face didn't get Crazy Glued to your school books - ie. one of those playful pranks that may happen if you fall asleep face down in your own dr00l. Any plans for Spring Break?
> 
> Btw, it wouldn't surprise me if your real name was: Nick D'Aloisio
> http://www.chicagotr...0,1846704.story


Lol. No, there aren't any books glued to my face, although I wouldn't mind having a couple million dollars glued to it.









Nick D'Aloisio is one lucky guy.

So far I don't really have any plans, no mini vacations, trips, or anything like that. So far I've just been racking up volunteer hours, hanging with friends, and messing around with my Vibe off and on. Which reminds me, who's willing to test my first port? 

It's a port of the SuperNexus2.0 ROM, which is essentially near-stock 4.2.2 JellyBean. If you're interested it's available on my dev-host here: http://d-h.st/Psm . Must say, it seems to run pretty smooth.

I haven't made an official thread for it yet, as I'm still experimenting with some things, but I thought I'd share it here nevertheless. Of course credit to goes to Faryaab/aways for development of the original ROM, and Skinzy98 for showing me how to properly port a ROM.

Please let me know if you find any issues.









Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## samsgun357

I'll throw that shit on the vibrator tomorrow N00B!

????????


----------



## lapdog01

N000000000000B. In honor of your post i will follow Gun E's lead and flash your port on the morrow...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Lol. No, there aren't any books glued to my face, although I wouldn't mind having a couple million dollars glued to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick D'Aloisio is one lucky guy.
> 
> So far I don't really have any plans, no mini vacations, trips, or anything like that. So far I've just been racking up volunteer hours, hanging with friends, and messing around with my Vibe off and on. Which reminds me, who's willing to test my first port?
> 
> It's a port of the SuperNexus2.0 ROM, which is essentially near-stock 4.2.2 JellyBean. If you're interested it's available on my dev-host here: http://d-h.st/Psm . Must say, it seems to run pretty smooth.
> 
> I haven't made an official thread for it yet, as I'm still experimenting with some things, but I thought I'd share it here nevertheless. Of course credit to goes to Faryaab/aways for development of the original ROM, and Skinzy98 for showing me how to properly port a ROM.
> 
> Please let me know if you find any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959


Very nice ROM. Love the setting just plain setting menu.


----------



## Raykovitz

Been itchin to throw sumpin new on the Vib...


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ lappy - My condolences and best wishes to you and yours man, very sorry to hear about your loss.

@Bn - Sup dude. I haven't really talked to dan or annex in a couple of weeks. After getting robbed and my N4 and the rest of the contents of my pockets taken, I'm trying to face the reality of being on the Vibe again, and just deal with all that happened to me that afternoon. Im getting back to normal, but honestly, any android work is beyond my mental capacity atm.

EDIT - @N00B - he returns! I'll flash it today when I get some time, and give her a run.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Sorry for your loss Lappy. If you need anything, just let us know.
*******************
I am still on RB 3.9.1 with latest BMS 3.0.y kernel as well. I think that the 3.4 kernels are starting to level off now and I might jump on board here probably next week. Neverendingxsin is doing RB builds since Bajee is busy with school. He posted them in the RB discussion thread on the ATT side, in case anyone is interested.

Edit:: Here they are for Tmo, ATT and VZW
*******************

Also, I was browsing the RW home page and saw the article about Tasker. Scanned through it and saw at the very bottom it was on sale. I've always been intrigued about it but at $6.49 it was a little too steep for me. It is on sale for $1.99 nao! For that price, I picked it up. Now just have to learn how to use it. I've seen an in-depth thread with profiles and such, but I am in so many threads these days, it is hard to remember where I see all these things.

Edit:: Found it and it wasn't even in one of the sections that I Mod in. Go figure. [TUT] The Ultimate Noob/Beginners Guide to Tasker


----------



## shiznu

@woody i think I'm gonna grab up the task this weekend as well. The price point always held me back for an app i wasn't sure i would use that much but why not at that price. Thanks for the linky.


----------



## Woody

No worries Shiz. Not sure how long the sale is going though, so sooner might be better than later.

I just started reading the tutorial and at 213 pages, I think I have to invest some overnight reading time this weekend. Once I get it down though, I'll see if I can help anyone with an easier guide. Not like I need it to open my garage door or anything like that.


----------



## shreddintyres

Lappy I'm sorry to hear about your loss of there is any thing that we can do please let us know. I my prayers are with your family

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Most Appreciative of the condolences Zen-Fam. You guys are the best








We are doing well. His daughters will probably have it rough as well as the wife and siblings. But family is there to pull each other up. 

ZFFZ


----------



## Br1cK'd

Just discovered guys, the lotus flower lock screen handle I put in the Zen Throwback Themes, actually shows up in the recent AOKP build by Whitehawkx. Not sure why it's not displaying on other roms, still trying to find that out, but I was jsut surprised as hell when I noticed it on AOKP6, march 28th nightly build.


----------



## blacknight1114

@Br1ckd...sorry to hear about your robbery bro. anything i can do just holler. ill still keep pluggin away.talked to annex a few days ago and he told me about your mishap. just remember,...karma is a bitch to people like that.


----------



## eddychecker

Hey gents,
I'm back from some hellacious travels. Spent a week with the fam in the Smoky Mountians. Hiking, throwing rocks, carrying my girls, just having a good time.There are some really fine whiskeys down that way too (wood, it's not far from your neck of the woods) and some really fine microbrews too. I got back home today and find I'm hundreds of posts behind.

Lappy, I'm sorry for your loss. Need anything? I'm close enough to drive to help.

Noob! Good to see your back, even if it's only during your break.

New guys, the more the merrier!

B, shake that evil feeling, great things happen to those who wish for it. The power of positive thinking is all you need. Need some kitty, think about getting kitty. You get the idea. BK1114 has it right, karma is a bitch, what goes around, comes around.

DF, Chicago wasn't one of Tmo's LTE start-ups but when they do, I'll be ready.

Lastly, back to me. I got a broken screened Vibe to fix my baby, swapped the guts and it Odin's great. Wipes, kernels, & Roms push with ease. Doesn't boot. I get the little charging star and a gray battery flashes. Ideas?


----------



## dougfresh

Glad you had an awesome time with your family Eddy!!! I gotta get up to the mountains and see snow and such for the first time in my life. Yep, good ole FL boy!!!

Ed, maybe flashing the boot loaders might help brother, can you Odin back if anything?


----------



## samsgun357

Damn fresh, never seen snow? Its fun to drive in but its definitely a learned skill. I love Florida, have family in J'ville, St. Augustine and Gainesville area, but I'd be a little upset if I never saw snow again.

Big Ed, sounds like you had a fun. Time with the fam making memories is priceless.

????????


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Glad you had an awesome time with your family Eddy!!! I gotta get up to the mountains and see snow and such for the first time in my life. Yep, good ole FL boy!!!
> 
> Ed, maybe flashing the boot loaders might help brother, can you Odin back if anything?


Snowball fights! It was crazy, I expected weather 20 degrees warmer than home in Chicago, but it was colder than at home. that didn't keep us from hiking some excellent trails. Yesterday we were where the road is closed and there's a lookout that had a hundred people on it, but the trail had maybe half a dozen footprints. People got out of their cars, played in the easy snow for a minute and drove back down the mountain to their hotel rooms and hot toddys. :')

I tried with two different GB bootloaders, but I'll try a froyo one now and report. EDIT: with Froyo, I got unknown upload mode.


----------



## dougfresh

So you odined and it booted stock? Then you flashed and got stuck with a battery icon? Might wanna factory reset and format system and dalvik and reflash the rom. Might have to flash twice or something


----------



## eddychecker

All I have is Odin to work with. It does not go into recovery at all. I can't see it with adb either, but I'm no ADB genius, that's for sure.

EDIT: yes, I odined GB boot loaders and a stock GB rom, Froyo BL's and Eugene's Froyo rom. That's as close to stock as I have. Neither option makes a difference. Lastly, the charging star comes on as soon as I put the battery in.


----------



## dougfresh

Hmm. Maybe your power button isn't making a proper contact after opening her up, that's weird. Have you tried odining semaphore.tar to see if you get your recovery back? DL a JB ROM on your PC if you can


----------



## eddychecker

I tried flashing a semaphore tar and the battery shape and color changes, but nothing else. Is there a JB Rom that I can odin onto the Vibe?

New news, I can boot into recovery when plugged into a power source (computer) and the computer sees the drives. I flashed semaphore with the aroma file manager and can see the internal sd and all of the files. It just won't boot.


----------



## dougfresh

Ed, did you fix it? I'm thinking about Odin to stock 2.1 and use the update.zip to get into cwm. 
http://db.tt/WnTYWQaS


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry about your BIL lappy, My condolences and best wishes for the entire lappy fam. 
I've been popping in and out when I could and was like 4 pages behind. At the barber shop now after about a month or more since my last opportunity to get my hair cut. Finally a Saturday off, YES. We even have a new or should I say reactive member. Welcome shiznu. You'll like it here. 
Oh and lappy, due to lack of time I'm still on DS X1 so no novelty there from me. But I'm getting the flashing itch for sure. I just have to get odin setup on my new rig because my old rig is very unreliable now and in much need of a new motherboard and well processor and ram. In other words it wants $$$ to continue working








From sgs3 quickness


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks Jorge

My BiL went out in style








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Ed, did you fix it? I'm thinking about Odin to stock 2.1 and use the update.zip to get into cwm.
> http://db.tt/WnTYWQaS


DF, I spent all day, but I found a solution. I downloaded a formatting zip that formatted the emmc card. Then I reloaded a new PIT and GB rom with Odin and Viola! It booted. Thanks for your ideas.

It won't boot without being connected to a computer though. Hmmm. More troubleshooting I guess. Here's another piece of the puzzle too, the USB icon shows up in the notification bar even if it's not connected.


----------



## Mostdef69

eddychecker said:


> DF, I spent all day, but I found a solution. I downloaded a formatting zip that formatted the emmc card. Then I reloaded a new PIT and GB rom with Odin and Viola! It booted. Thanks for your ideas.
> 
> It won't boot without being connected to a computer though. Hmmm. More troubleshooting I guess. Here's another piece of the puzzle too, the USB icon shows up in the notification bar even if it's not connected.


Did u turn on the usb debug on? I post a USB driver for windows on this thread maybe 10 post back. Might give s try. Also I install the abd to have google usb driver too


----------



## eddychecker

Yes, I can turn it on or off and it makes no difference. I found some advice that said I could try the GalaxyNexus drivers too. I tried them without success.


----------



## dougfresh

Odin with the pit and tar about 4 x

Don't trusts Odin


----------



## dougfresh

There is no GB man!


----------



## drjjones426

Happy Easter zen-mob!! Daughter had me up earlier today then on Christmas. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Easter to all.
@DrJ You guys going on an Easter hunt?? I dont have any little ones anymore, and I kinda miss that stuff


----------



## eddychecker

We dyed eggs yesterday and the kids woke up this morning to their Easter baskets. It was almost like Christmas, only warmer. The egg hunt will be this afternoon at grandma's.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy Zombie Jesus Day Everyone!

Seriously, Happy Easter everyone, to you and yours.

Let me share a small win with you guys real quick. Me and a bud made an excursion to Guitar Center yesterday. I took my pawn shop special Yamaha in for some repair, and was thinkin' about adding a Ukulele to our little jam group. I found out earlier in the week that my pawn shop special is a limited run, made in '77 and '78 only (mine's a '77), a Spanish body style Folk Guitar. Having found that out, getting her in tip top shape became a priority. So I drop her off, and while my boy is looking at the electrics, I wander over to the Uke's. thinking it would bring a unique sound and something different. I figured I could learn the chords and play along. Then I spotted her.

A Yamaha 6 string Ukulele. The Guitalele they call it. It almost looks like a toy guitar, but it's most definitely not. I couldn't resist, and had to grab it, those guys are having a huge sale this weekend. The thing tunes odd, instead of e as your top string, the guitalele tunes to adgcea, which gives you much different fingering for your chords. Scouring the internet, I found a post on a Uke forum showing how to tune it like a guitar. You basically take the high A (1st string, or high E on standard tuning). toss it away, move all your other strings up one, and string a fresh low E on the 6th string, and tune it to E, and standard tuning the rest of the way down. Now, regular old guitar chords work on it, and this thing hums, better than I could even imagine! My bud did buy an electric yesterday, and we had just as much fun playin that as the Uke. (6 hour jam session, can barely feel my finger tips this morning )

If anyone out there wants to add a new instrument to their collection, and something you can't help but smile as you play, I highly highly recommend the Guitalele. At the $100 price point and the ease of putting this into regular guitar tuning, what can I say, I'm in love!


----------



## drjjones426

lapdog01 said:


> Happy Easter to all.
> @DrJ You guys going on an Easter hunt?? I dont have any little ones anymore, and I kinda miss that stuff


We went to a local one last weekend. Today just church and trips to both sides of the family. Oh, can't forget the occasional brew or 5!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I'm pissed, I downloaded the new Franco kernel and it gave me a score of 14423 on Antu. I used to push 18000 lolol. This.Is.A.Monster.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm getting 24530 now! Don't hate!! Bricks just freaking get another


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

You're the man Lappy lololollol


----------



## samsgun357

> I'm getting 24530 now! Don't hate!! Bricks just freaking get another


Dougie, did you spend all easter flashing ROMs/kernels and running benchmarks?
Lol, you're my dog Freshie!

Happy Easter to all! Great pic lappy, just threw it on my FB page. Its been a nasty day, weather wise, but great day with mi amore's family. Hope all is well with all my Zen peeps!

????????


----------



## shiznu

Happy Easter zen brothers. Sorry Im a little later to the party. Hope everyone had a great Easter.


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Lolol. Nah, been chilling and blasted 3 benchmarks. How's the snow up there
> 
> Dougie, did you spend all easter flashing ROMs/kernels and running benchmarks?
> Lol, you're my dog Freshie!
> 
> Happy Easter to all! Great pic lappy, just threw it on my FB page. Its been a nasty day, weather wise, but great day with mi amore's family. Hope all is well with all my Zen peeps!
> 
> ������������


----------



## dougfresh

shiznu said:


> Happy Easter zen brothers. Sorry Im a little later to the party. Hope everyone had a great Easter.


Happy Easter to you and your fams! Who ate Ham today

Edweiser, your rig is good now


----------



## eddychecker

Hammed it up! Easter is always a blast/disaster at my in-laws house. We have such a mix of socioeconomic levels that it is guaranteed to be entertaining. There are the snooty wine drinkers, the bikers and the trailer dwellers all mixed together whether they like it or not. Today's topic was yup you guessed it, LINK cards. There were three in attendance that carried them and the rest that scorned them. I sat in the other room and laughed with my girls on my lap watching Netflix on my phone. Thank god, er I mean, Jesus for Easter!

Thanks for asking DF, but yes and no. NooB rocks with his first ROM. I got it installed and it is a tidy little ROM at that. It took a lot of work to get there. I followed your advise and odin'd 4x. Flashed an eclair ROM with GB bootloaders and then went to the CWM update you sent me, then Noob's ROM. It works really nice. That's the good part.

The bad part is, it won't boot without being connected to a usb power source. I can't find a solution anywhere. I looked here, brownside, android central-community-forums-whoknowswhereelse, heck I even googled it (good advice B'd) ;') So I'm kinda stuck. I don't need the phone, but I like playing with it. I was going to give it to my son but he has his eyes on the S4. My wife is waiting for the Kogan Phablet due to ship 4/24. My girls had better not want a phone yet or I'm in trouble.

With that booting problem, I think it's hardware but what do I fix?


----------



## Woody

Happy Easter my friends.

Had a wonderful weekend with the family. Little league practice on Friday night, trash pick up with the Reds on Saturday morning (part of the baseball organization. We do that stuff with them and they provide equipment for the kids' teams) with extended family Easter dinner in the evening. Church today and FIL spent the whole day with us. Boys were cranked up on sugar but weren't obnoxious whatsoever. Plus this week is Spring Break, so fun, fun, fun.

Was one of those weekends that everything went as planned, all were good and just a really great time had for all.

Glad everyone had a nice time with their families. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## shiznu

I think I'm gonna start bringing moar bacon to every family/holiday dinner from this point forward.


----------



## samsgun357

Wrap a ham in bacon, that would be awesome!!
I make meatloaf wrapped in bacon, its f'ing good!

????????


----------



## Woody

Aged bacon?


----------



## drjjones426

S3 company has anyone tried the new update of syergy 4.1.2 on the brown side? It has functioning mutiwindow and also mutiple window multi tasking. I managed to open about 8 windows simultaneously lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159569
Awesome boot animation for the bud smokers







I'm loving it


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159569
> Awesome boot animation for the bud smokers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it


Running it now df fo-twizzy fo-shizzy


----------



## Mostdef69

Kids gone all week with their grandparent to U.P.. I'm finally free! Today going to clean my camper and do some work on replacing new surround sound system and hook up hook up a new direct tv dish on the camper. Then tonight flashing my rig. Any new ROM yet?


----------



## shiznu

Mostdef69 said:


> Kids gone all week with their grandparent to U.P.. I'm finally free! Today going to clean my camper and do some work on replacing new surround sound system and hook up hook up a new direct tv dish on the camper. Then tonight flashing my rig. Any new ROM yet?


Always nice to get a break. What ROM do y'all usually run on the vibe?


----------



## Mostdef69

New Bacon Bologna!!!
http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix;jsessionid=CFB03AD476A12359BBDA4F55A9F4EB91#ip/Oscar-Mayer-Cold-Cuts-Bacon-Bologna-14-oz/23554591

I'm running Slimbean as my primary and aokp on my other vibe too. Seem that aokp doesnt have a very good camcorder must be their kernel.


----------



## shiznu

Getting all my github updated. Gonna start building AOKPUB again.


----------



## samsgun357

I ran Jrongi's PA-360 for a long time. Best JB vibe ROM ever IMO. Since I got my gs3 and gtab2 I've kind of neglected that hooker a bit. She was ridden hard and put away wet

????????


----------



## yosup

@lappy

Brother, I am deeply saddened to hear of your BIL's passing. From the stories you've shared, he definitely lived a full life most could only dream of living. I hope your wife and extended fam'z can find solace in one another. Zen vibes, bro. Zen vibes.


----------



## yosup

@Mako.Fresh.Prince.Of.Tampa-Compton
Dude, SB 3.0 is the smoothest JB rom I've run so far. The previous SB's had some lag creeping in after a while, but this thing has been ballz-deep Viagra supercharged. Vey impressed. Didn't think I'd be topping HB0311 for a while. I even cleared out all the other nandroids I had cuz dis SB is the new JB benchmark for my rig, homie. The only thing missing is PA's Holo Toggles (or at least HB's color power widgets). Besides, as Sugartibbs-Big-Daddy-Kane says, Slim's gapps is the best. Simple. Clean. Inverted. Wurd.

I tried HB 0401, but damn ... that build was buggy. Damn shame. Never saw a lockscreen no matter how much I wiped and rebooted. Ended up losing the quick settings button when PIE was enabled (even tho I ain't gots no PIE either ... lol). The Quick Settings screen was always blank anyways no matter what I tweaked. I had to double check the filename to make sure "vibrantmtd" was there instead of galaxysmtd or sump'n funky.

Just noticed DT has HB 0402 out ... but I'ma stay on SB 3.0 for a lil while longer. Extend that pleasure.

_"What's your pleasure? Everyone around the world ... c'mon!"_

@RayRay
Matt Flynn had it good making MIL$ while sitting on his ass. Now, he's gotta get his Oaktown-Thug-Life goin. The Tim Tebow rumors are interesting - ie. would make our QB lineup the shortest in the NFL. But, damn ... damn, I say ... I cringe at any thought of Matt Leinart in the fray. That panzy-ass lil bitch needs to retire his lame ass and go full-on Hollywood or sumpn'. Get that chump out of the NFL.

I don't always hate ... but when I do ... I piss Dos-Equis on that prissy lil bitch.


----------



## shiznu

@yosup stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## dougfresh

Gigga-Man Yooo-suup! How are they hanging brother! Yep man SB is coming though with some ingenious and original butter lately. I had to blast BB8 again on Jawz because I haven't received any calls in 2 days until Pops texted me and said Moms is worried sick about me cuz she's called a few times and went straight into voicemail. Probably thought I went to jail again loololo.The Contacts apk was borked on SB Mako test build! The Vibby is fine though but test it.

Not too much flashing on my end lately, maybe a few kernels and sound tweaks but been chilling out. Seems like those 6-8 ROM a night days are not in me anymore hihi


----------



## dougfresh

Sad news. My dear buddy and longtime ex-girlfriend has cancer. If you guys feel the need here's a link so you can help, thank you https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/3T196?psid=13fa268c9453469f8707f78a73cc150d&fb_source=feed&ref=feed&refid=8&_ft_=qid.5862476468148069304%3Amf_story_key.584806214864427#_=_


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Sad news. My dear buddy and longtime ex-girlfriend has cancer. If you guys feel the need here's a link so you can help, thank you https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/3T196?psid=13fa268c9453469f8707f78a73cc150d&fb_source=feed&ref=feed&refid=8&_ft_=qid.5862476468148069304%3Amf_story_key.584806214864427#_=_


Sorry to hear that cancer is a terrible disease. My son is a leukemia survivor, been in remission for seven years now.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Shiznu! That shit hit me pretty hard. Haven't talked to her since I moved to Tampa from Miami 2 years ago and wanted to catch up and wowsers. 38 year old girl. The Big Man above will keep your son in great health brother. God Bless


----------



## dougfresh

What!! On a good note, this is a bad vid. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=trtdEg34eII&feature=youtube_gdata_player&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DtrtdEg34eII%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> What!! On a good note, this is a bad vid. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=trtdEg34eII&feature=youtube_gdata_player&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DtrtdEg34eII%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player


Good video, hot chick and tight beat.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Thanks Shiznu! That shit hit me pretty hard. Haven't talked to her since I moved to Tampa from Miami 2 years ago and wanted to catch up and wowsers. 38 year old girl. The Big Man above will keep your son in great health brother. God Bless


Cancer is that disease that has probably affected everyone in some form or another. I always have that same faith Dougie. You guys keep the faith also.


----------



## shiznu

lapdog01 said:


> Cancer is that disease that has probably affected everyone in some form or another. I always have that same faith Dougie. You guys keep the faith also.


One of the worst things that can happen to anyone, but can also bring total strangers together with a common enemy and a tight bond. Gives you faith in God and humanity.


----------



## shiznu

Thanks for all the likes guys. I will be returning the favor, just mostly post from my phone


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> Thanks for all the likes guys. I will be returning the favor, just mostly post from my phone


You can tap the screen and a dialog comes up with the "Like" button.

But it really isn't about all that. Sometimes we hit the "like" button for acknowledgement, other times for something that we actually like and there have been times where I didn't hit the "like" button because I didn't want to confuse the poster about my intentions (I posted saying why- like, "Didn't want to hit the Like button on your post about your grandmother falling down the stairs.").


----------



## shiznu

Woodrube said:


> So much going on in that post there Doug. Funny about the jail part. I am off tomorrow and Friday and have the flash itch if you want to blast some things over the weekend like old times. Saturday maybe? I'm going to Reds day game tomorrow and baseball practice with the boys on Friday/
> 
> Sorry to hear this my friend. Ex-GF or not, she obviously still holds a special place in your heart and probably will forever.
> 
> Being a father of 2 younger boys, I could never imagine anything like that. We've had our scares (some life threatening and others just seemed that way), but something like that takes the strength of 1,000 men to keep it cool and the family from falling apart. My hat's off to you.
> 
> You can tap the screen and a dialog comes up with the "Like" button.
> 
> But it really isn't about all that. Sometimes we hit the "like" button for acknowledgement, other times for something that we actually like and there have been times where I didn't hit the "like" button because I didn't want to confuse the poster about my intentions (I posted saying why- like, "Didn't want to hit the Like button on your post about your grandmother falling down the stairs.").


I have the Rootz app and not tapatalk, don't see a like option (I have it on my "brown side" app tho)And man I can't even put into words the fear, sadness and the feeling of helplessness I had when the DR's told me what was wrong. Really changes you and the way you appreciate every minute and every little part of life you might have otherwise took for granted.


----------



## eddychecker

Your grandmother fell down the stairs????


----------



## Woody

No, but if she did, would you "like" that post? Haha


----------



## jrongi1

I ordered my N4 from Google this morning 
Any suggestions for getting to know this phone. 
It will be my dd and the vibrant gets to be a dev toy. ;-)

Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC & PA


----------



## Woody

I was browsing the Vibe boards yesterday and actually wondering when you were going to upgrade.
Edit:: Updated OP with your new device.

Now let's see what and when N00B and Yosup. Watch, they both get their hands on some prototype device that blows everything out of the water.

Shiz - Check out the OP and let me know if you want to be on there. If so, give up the b-day and device and I'll update it.


----------



## shiznu

Woodrube said:


> I was browsing the Vibe boards yesterday and actually wondering when you were going to upgrade.
> Edit:: Updated OP with your new device.
> 
> Now let's see what and when N00B and Yosup. Watch, they both get their hands on some prototype device that blows everything out of the water.
> 
> Shiz - Check out the OP and let me know if you want to be on there. If so, give up the b-day and device and I'll update it.


Sure bro. B-day April 13 and device is GNex toro. One more interesting bit I was born on a Friday.


----------



## Woody

Ok, so it isn't a big secret that I am a physics guy and have access to the CERN site (the one with the LHC that is looking for the origins of the universe by slamming particles into each other), but today is a very exciting day, as NASA made public the existence data that points to the confirmation of Dark Matter and confirmed the existence of the Higgs boson particle. I've been watching the press conference since 1:30 and now the Q&A. I think that I am going to try to get a question in there but not sure if the window will be open to the public or just the press.

Here is the link if you want to watch the Q&A (not mobile friendly): http://www.nasa.gov/...satv/index.html


----------



## Woody

Ya, I'm a big nerd (but I got a hot wife).


----------



## yosup

jrongi1 said:


> ... Now let's see what and when N00B and Yosup. Watch, they both get their hands on some prototype device that blows everything out of the water ...


The SGS4 is nice, but my pants didn't get as tight as expected (except for the 441 ppi 1080p display, which is fantastic). Mainly the overall design and esp. the Snapdragon 600 specs were rather underwhelming. Expected Octa supremacy or at least something at the Snapdragon 800 level. Would've taken those specs with a fatter battery and even thicker / heavier profile. Same thing with the SGS3, which I had expected much more from at the time. Maybe it's a sign of the tech progress curve - ie. innovation can only develop so fast. I blame it on the internet age where the rumorville can get so far ahead of the game. Impossible not to ramp up expectations only to fall way short when the shit becomes real.

As for upgrading, my Vibrant situation is different from most of you homies (except for N00B). EU held back its full potential for so long (almost a year), this Vibrant is like a new phone experience altogether now. It's De Niro in the movie Awakenings. I am gonna hold out until it can't keep up with the Android builds, dev's fully abandon their projects, or I get tired of cold showers and go find me a new "hooker" (aka Sammy-ism). If a killer deal comes along, I'll consider it. For now, El Vibro is stlll one "down-ass bitch" (aka Tupac-ism). I ain't in no rush, mang.

Besides ... according to the OP, my phone has 4-Stars. 1st Round Draft Pick, baby ... she-it (aka TheWire-ism).

Luv the Nexus concept overall (but no microSD slot will never work for me). LG's come a long ways, but I'm not sure I'd consider an LG phone outside the Nexus branding. Sony's got the look, but I have no clue about the dev support. The rumored Cybershot camera optics infusion could make Sony more compelling. Luv HTC's overall design & premium looks (but no removable battery on HTC One is no-go). Then again, I have no clue what the HTC dev community is like, so I'd most likely stick with Samsung. Hate the overall plastic design, but I do luv Samsung's penchant for suped up display and colors. I'd take brilliance and high contrast over softer more realistic color representation. No dev luv for Exynos is disappointing, but I'm sure Qualcomm & the usual suspects will step up to Octa soon.

I hope all the mfg's do well. We need more OEM's in the fray. More competition to keep Samsung on its toes. Push the design envelope. Keep pushing innovation. Force them to differentiate themselves (and not just TouchWiz and software). As much as I fricken loathe iPiss-Dos-Equis-On-You-Apple, we Androidians need them to thrive. Last thing I want is Samsung having complete dominance. More options, more power, mo' money (in yo pocket) ... Power To The People, mang.


----------



## shiznu

Woodrube said:


> Ok, so it isn't a big secret that I am a physics guy and have access to the CERN site (the one with the LHC that is looking for the origins of the universe by slamming particles into each other), but today is a very exciting day, as NASA made public the existence data that points to the confirmation of Dark Matter and confirmed the existence of the Higgs boson particle. I've been watching the press conference since 1:30 and now the Q&A. I think that I am going to try to get a question in there but not sure if the window will be open to the public or just the press.
> 
> Here is the link if you want to watch the Q&A (not mobile friendly): http://www.nasa.gov/...satv/index.html


Dude I absolutely LOVE that stuff. No physics degree but I'm a huge fan. I could watch through the wormhole and into the universe for hours on end. Also born in 1973. Forgot to add that.

Edit: I've made the OP I feel so officially Zen now. Thanks Woody.


----------



## samsgun357

Damn, I take a day off and the lounge jumps three pages.
Jrongi, c'mon man, why couldn't you go S3? I wanted some 360 love on this biyatch! Congrats on the new device! Maybe brick-city will grab another soon and the N4 will get some other damn level of development game.

Shiz-Jason (Friday 13th), can't even imagine what it would be like if my daughter had Luke. Glad to hear your son is in remission, keep the faith brother. God bless.

Freshie, sorry to hear about your friends man. Cancer is a sumbitch. My grandmother had cancer in her throat. She beat the cancer but the radiation really f'ed her up. This was many years back, they just blasted your whole body with "Little Boy" radiation. These days its much more precise. A buddy of mine had cancer of the prick (testicle cancer). He's been in remission for 6yrs.

Yosup, I read that they got LTE kicking with the exynos octa but at this point its only for Korea. I think we will see it in the US but in the note 3 not gs4. Same way note 2 got quad exynos when gs3 got dual snapdragon.

????????


----------



## Raykovitz

@ yosup There's been so many rumers flying around about who we will get to back up the MAN.. RW !! All I know is that our roster is looking GREAT.. And to answer Hank W. Jr I AM sooo ready for some football !!


----------



## manus ferrera

Fellow nexus 4 users i need some help I am experiencing horrible battery drain like 10 hours a day. According to my battery stats my screen is using the most battery but I hardly use my phone like 30 texts and low web browsing. I've been wanting to stay stock because of the countless headaches and sleepless nights rooting can cause. And some functions not working properly. but I know brickd mentioned u can designate the four cores to do different things. Any tips for better battery life or are there any great improvements that rooting can give me. Sorry for the rant. I have recently switched to the body glove nova case which is an awesome case but my phone does get relatively hot from it maybe this could be an issue?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

manus, the warmth is definitely because of the battery drain. I was determined to keep mine stock for a little while, but gave up quickly and rooted/ROMed it to get better, you guessed it, battery life. With paranoid android, it was really good, slimbean even better, BB8 ok. I would recommend rooting it and running a different kernel where you can adjust the processor, etc. for better battery life too.


----------



## shiznu

Anyone else pick up tasker while its on sale? I haven't gotten into it too deep yet but been browsing a few profiles here and there. If I find some that are not super complicated and have extra cool points I'll share em for sure. If anyone else has any let me know. I'm still a tasker noob.


----------



## samsgun357

Manus my brother, its time to root. The N4 is like "The Phone" for dev etc. I guarantee there are ROM/kernels available that will give you great battery life, performance without bugs. Worst case scenario, you dont like it and you end up going back to stock firmware.

Shiz Voorhies, I don't have tasker but ROM toolbox pro has "tasker like" features you can set. To be honest I have never tried it though. I'm sure there are many suggested settings out there so if you find some that work well, please share!!

Since d'frizzle threw up a video reppin his hood, I must do the same.





????????


----------



## shiznu

Totally agree with Eddy and Gunny on the N4. Shouldn't be any headaches or sleepless nights at all as long as you stay with a developer you trust. ADB pull your SD Card and you can always go back, but I doubt you will


----------



## manus ferrera

Nexus 4 question. Is there a way to unlock the boot loader and still receive ota's but change kernels to get better battery life kinda like the nexus 7. Because I like the stock feel and still want the latest ota but would like customizations from root.  Am I asking too much  sorry for all the questions guys

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

manus ferrera said:


> Nexus 4 question. Is there a way to unlock the boot loader and still receive ota's but change kernels to get better battery life kinda like the nexus 7. Because I like the stock feel and still want the latest ota but would like customizations from root. Am I asking too much  sorry for all the questions guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Unlocked boot loader won't matter but custom recovery will and probably kernel will also. Just make a nandroid of stock and just fast boot the stock recovery back if you wanna take an OTA


----------



## dougfresh

I agree with Eddy and Shiznu , Manus. The Nexus is made for messing around and performance mods. I lied and went flash happy today on the N4. I've been having some lag and battery issues like you >10 hours so I've blasted every popular kernel and didn't resolve anything so it has to be ROM related or 4.2.2 is still not refined yet. Anyway I on CM10.1 right now with the stock CM kernel and I'll run it though it's paces in a bit, so far its smooth and doesn't heat up that much. 
I believe unlocking the BL and flashing a kernel you might not get OTAs but I'm not certain. You could always flash the stock OCCAM images from Le googl


----------



## shiznu

Boot loader should be safe there. Just nandroid your stock and fast boot the stock recovery. Or worst case adb pull SD card and reflash stock IMG from el Google.


----------



## eddychecker

The boyz are right about the bootloader. It will not effect OTA. You should upgrade the modem too while you're at it. If you want some files, I'll put them in my dropbox for you. PS: I'm at 13 hours with 67% battery life left, not heavy use but working and talking all day. PA3.0 and DER Kernel underclocked to 1.1GHz.


----------



## dougfresh

I just blasted PA 3/28 and it nice! I don't like my Settings dual panel but I fixed it. Eddy, there's no hold BACK to kill correct?


----------



## samsgun357

manus ferrera said:


> Nexus 4 question. Is there a way to unlock the boot loader and still receive ota's but change kernels to get better battery life kinda like the nexus 7. Because I like the stock feel and still want the latest ota but would like customizations from root. Am I asking too much  sorry for all the questions guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


You can never ask too many questions here. That's what the lounge is all about. You can speak freely without some little dick nozzle who thinks he knows it all telling you to read some half-assed posts that really don't answer your questions to begin with.
I wouldn't worry to much about getting ota's. As soon as a new update drops, someone will release a deodexed version that you can flash to have latest and greatest! And as Voorhies said, if need be you can jump back to stock to get the ota, or grab it from big G.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougfresh

Who the fuck is Voorhies????? Hihi


----------



## shiznu

Really can't do much wrong on a nexus phone. ( woops did I just say that in a vibrant thread? Forgive me ZF) and Doug Vorhies is me because I was born on Friday the 13


----------



## dougfresh

So I set PA nicely and guess what, I gotta test SB N4 naaow! Got sum init.d curveballs that sucks testing Lol! So I guess I accidentally committed myself to test 2 rigs


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> So I set PA nicely and guess what, I gotta test SB N4 naaow! Got sum init.d curveballs that sucks testing Lol! So I guess I accidentally committed myself to test 2 rigs


Thats Cuz You are the Master Tester bro.


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Thats Cuz You are the Master Tester bro.


Better than a master baiter.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Hello to All My Zen Brothers. I want to thank everyone for their heart felt well wishes for me through My time of troubles.
I am kind of back up from that which I went through but not fully.
Still very week and groggy from the mass amounts of meds needed to cope through the day.

Lets just say that I am on the mend and will be up and running at almost full speed in a few more weeks.

I have not had the chance to read back any as awake times for me are limited but I did find some time to try out Whitehawkx's new AOKP for the Vibe and I have to admit it is a pretty awesome rom.

I will try to read back a bit later to see what I missed but thanks again to all of your best wishes.


----------



## lapdog01

Big Dog...overjoyed that you are on the mend 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Great news my friend.

Took the day off today and tomorrow, so we came to the game. Found a cool panorama shot on my camera.


----------



## Mostdef69

Beautiful out today. Just finish hooking up the speaker and wiring the direct tv on my camper. My wife said it too loud and I told her well Im deaf DUH! but she love it. I add 6 new JBL speaker 4 inside and 2 outside and one new JBL subwoofer. Now I need to buy bigger tv.LOL JK.. I need to buy new stero that can fit in my old stero not easy to find.


----------



## drjjones426

Woodrube said:


> Great news my friend.
> 
> Took the day off today and tomorrow, so we came to the game. Found a cool panorama shot on my camera.


Nice view wood! Im actually going to opening day in detroit tomorrow. Its a huge party downtown starting at 7am. I dont think any other city takes opening day like detroit does! Go Tigers!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I'm a little bit of a war-monger, Piggy Kim Un from NK needs a few hundred smart bombs dropped on his strategic military and nuclear sites. Then one on Dennis Rodman's house Lol


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad to have you back big dog.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Mostdef69

Samsung better hurry ship the S4. Before NK start the war.


----------



## shreddintyres

Mostdef69 said:


> Samsung better hurry ship the S4. Before NK start the war.






 surprisingly well done and funny as hell, and damned accurate


----------



## eddychecker

I was asked to help a friend with his Nexus4. I put together a short list of files to: root, flash a new bootloader/baseband (required for 4.2.2), gapps, PA3+ (latest), kernel and I am including the usb drivers for windows. Here's a link to my dropbox. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r2gz8hjxhyn1naz/aW5ttIoR3e

Doing it in this order would be my recommendation:
1. Install usb drivers
2. run NRT (it's an all-in-one toolbox for the nexus line)
3. follow instructions to root, flash recovery (TWRP), install bootloader/baseband.
4. install the rom of your choice, BB* gives me random reboots, slimbean doesn't adjust enough, xylon is nice, PA is my fave and I included it.
5. flash kernel, I've included a nice one with good devs.
6. flash gapps, I've included inverted ones. Once Br1cK'd turned me on to them I haven't been back.
7. enjoy your new phone. remember to tweak the performance settings for good battery life.

PS: Don't rip me for forgetting something, I've never done a write-up before. Let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## dougfresh

Woo-Hoo! Sprint has the HTC One on preorder for $99. Just got one!! www.sprint.com


----------



## manus ferrera

eddychecker said:


> I was asked to help a friend with his Nexus4. I put together a short list of files to: root, flash a new bootloader/baseband (required for 4.2.2), gapps, PA3+ (latest), kernel and I am including the usb drivers for windows. Here's a link to my dropbox. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r2gz8hjxhyn1naz/aW5ttIoR3e
> 
> Doing it in this order would be my recommendation:
> 1. Install usb drivers
> 2. run NRT (it's an all-in-one toolbox for the nexus line)
> 3. follow instructions to root, flash recovery (TWRP), install bootloader/baseband.
> 4. install the rom of your choice, BB* gives me random reboots, slimbean doesn't adjust enough, xylon is nice, PA is my fave and I included it.
> 5. flash kernel, I've included a nice one with good devs.
> 6. flash gapps, I've included inverted ones. Once Br1cK'd turned me on to them I haven't been back.
> 7. enjoy your new phone. remember to tweak the performance settings for good battery life.
> 
> PS: Don't rip me for forgetting something, I've never done a write-up before. Let me know and I'll fix it.


This is why rootzwiki specifically the zen nation is awesome thanks for the awesome guide

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrongi1

eddychecker said:


> I was asked to help a friend with his Nexus4. I put together a short list of files to: root, flash a new bootloader/baseband (required for 4.2.2), gapps, PA3+ (latest), kernel and I am including the usb drivers for windows. Here's a link to my dropbox. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r2gz8hjxhyn1naz/aW5ttIoR3e
> 
> Doing it in this order would be my recommendation:
> 1. Install usb drivers
> 2. run NRT (it's an all-in-one toolbox for the nexus line)
> 3. follow instructions to root, flash recovery (TWRP), install bootloader/baseband.
> 4. install the rom of your choice, BB* gives me random reboots, slimbean doesn't adjust enough, xylon is nice, PA is my fave and I included it.
> 5. flash kernel, I've included a nice one with good devs.
> 6. flash gapps, I've included inverted ones. Once Br1cK'd turned me on to them I haven't been back.
> 7. enjoy your new phone. remember to tweak the performance settings for good battery life.
> 
> PS: Don't rip me for forgetting something, I've never done a write-up before. Let me know and I'll fix it.


Your timing is perfect. I just sat down to do this as I just got a special delivery from UPS less than 2hr ago.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Got a new launcher for you guys to try. Its called Buzz Launcher. The cool thing is they have a site to get buzz homepacks, whole home screen setups like this








Its free in playstore!

????????


----------



## lapdog01

Gun E. I dub thee official launcher reviewer aka Launcher King

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

Will try that launcher also gunny and as far as the nexus 4 questions and guides that were linked. I just was thinking why not just use the adb and fast boot commands? Really simple the only problem I see much is people on windows having trouble with the drivers. I'm such a nerd I use adb for everything but I'm on Ubuntu.


----------



## yosup

@Woodz
Dude, that panorama shot is suhh-wweeet!!

@ed-chex
Bro, fantastic write-up!! Amazing Android brain-trust we have here ... spanning the latest & greatest ... to the old dog, El Vibro (& beyond). Gotta luvit!! _To infinity ... and beyond!!_

@Mako.Mang
Jigga, you ordered the HTC One? Pho-realz?

@Shiz-Vuh-Riz
Had to Google "Vorhies." Lol. Had no clue that was Jason's last name. Just don't sound right tho.

@RayRay
Now, I can't get that Hank W. Jr. tune outta my noggin. Lol ... yes ... gimme sum!!

@Sammy-Launcher-Mania-Mang
Those leaked Exynos Octa benchmarks indicated LTE, so I guess the rumors were true afterall. Still disappointing a company with Samsung's resources can't ramp up production to make it available en mass. The other side of that coin is the dev support for Snapdragon's (vs. their disdain for Exynos). Can't win 'em all, I suppose. Maybe I'll try Huawei? No wei or yes wei?

@Big Dog
Glad you're feeling better, brother. Hope you're back in full force with minimal resistance (which is futile, no?).


----------



## eddychecker

Honestly, I'm still intimidated by adb. While I know my way around a command line, the gui seems more natural to me now. While working with Unix in the early-mid 90's much of my work revolved around the bash prompt, but now I sit in front of a mind numbing windoze box.


----------



## dougfresh

Sup, Sup!!!! Yeah broham, I ordered that bad boy, it's the best looking super phone on the market and it's also made for the audiophile. Should be in my grubby hands in 2 weeks. I'm a little concerned about jumping on the Sprint network again but I have two weeks to fully return it







Nexus has a flaw, it sounds really shitty with even excellent headphones


----------



## samsgun357

Jason Voorhees is correct my man. I know my horror flix!
If you've ever seen Scream, the first one, the killer asks the girl, Drew Barrymore, who was the killer in Friday the 13th?
She says "Jason Voorhees" killer says "no, sorry wrong answer. It was Mrs. Voorhees, Jason's mom. Jason didn't show up until Friday the 13th part 2.

????????


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Jason Voorhees is correct my man. I know my horror flix!
> If you've ever seen Scream, the first one, the killer asks the girl, Drew Barrymore, who was the killer in Friday the 13th?
> She says "Jason Voorhees" killer says "no, sorry wrong answer. It was Mrs. Voorhees, Jason's mom. Jason didn't show up until Friday the 13th part 2.
> 
> ????????


Ha you are right gunny think I misspelled and I'm a HUGE fan. I think just for me we should spell it Voorheez.

@Eddy hardest thing is getting the drivers installed correctly after that its cake really. I'll fire up my windows unit and find ya some good universal drivers and link you to them and I would be glad to help you as much as you need. If you own a nexus and can use adb/fastboot you can flash and never have to worry about a brick.

@dougefizzle do you know if N4 has bad sound like GNex? Only thing I hate about it gotta have my shady,slaughterhouse and a little Jay-z going. Gets me through the day.


----------



## manus ferrera

So I flashed paranoid android and it is sitting at the boot screen colorful fish for ten minutes. Is that normal?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

The N4 isn't terrible per say but coming from the Vibe+Voodoo+Poweramp, its very boring. I'm sure the GNex isn't bad since Sammy puts some good chips in there. There's a mod that works well...Give me a sec and I'll linkie.
This has worked nicely so far, beats DSP, Awesome, Acid, etc. It's called Viper get it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223 I personally use the XHiFi zip


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> So I flashed paranoid android and it is sitting at the boot screen colorful fish for ten minutes. Is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


No brother, something went wrong no biggie, you're there already! Go into recovery and factory wipe and format system then reflash PA and Gapps. Are you using TWRP or ClockWorkMod? The N4 boots in less than a minute








Edit: Wipe both caches also for kicks


----------



## shiznu

manus ferrera said:


> The N4 isn't terrible per say but coming from the Vibe+Voodoo+Poweramp, its very boring. I'm sure the GNex isn't bad since Sammy puts some good chips in there. There's a mod that works well...Give me a sec and I'll linkie.
> This has worked nicely so far, beats DSP, Awesome, Acid, etc. It's called Viper get it http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2191223 I personally use the XHiFi zip


Been using the sony acid mod I Found in the BROWN land and it works pretty good. I will give the one you linked a try. I have power amp and it sounds really good im just looking for something that works with google play music really well.


----------



## dougfresh

I found that Music FX apk works great with GMusic. The majority of ROMs come with Music FX


----------



## manus ferrera

Wooo did it guys today was my birthday so I was just hoping I didn't have the over night Odin fiascos 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

manus ferrera said:


> Wooo did it guys today was my birthday so I was just hoping I didn't have the over night Odin fiascos
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Well God Damn!!! Happy Birthday Mr. Ferrera! I'm sure your little process was like a bday present. Welcome to the N4 hacker life broski! How old are you and what's your Social Security number lolol. Is it running smoooothhh


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Birthday Manus. One Birthday Little Ceasars Pizza (belated) coming if I make it to Detroit for Sox- Tigers this summer 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Good call Lappy. here: www.littleceasarsfreebday$5pizzaformanus.com


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Good call Lappy. here: www.littleceasarsfreebday$5pizzaformanus.com










....now for News:
http://m.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/04/kim-jong-un-moves-transformers-collection-to-border.html

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

Thanks guys I'm 22 and for the record I had little Caesar's today

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> ....now for News:
> http://m.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/04/kim-jong-un-moves-transformers-collection-to-border.html
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


OMG, this is the start to WW3 LMAO! Excellent read


----------



## shiznu

I eat little Caesars two to three times a week. Happy b-day manus glad u got it.
EL OH EL lappy that's a funny article.


----------



## eddychecker

Happy Birthday Manus!


----------



## drjjones426

Shiznu and manus where you guys from?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Happy birthday Manus. I'll add you to the OP when I get to my PC.


----------



## manus ferrera

One more question and ill leave u alone what's a good app for overclocking/under and undervolting I'm using trinity kernel and saw it has its own app for like 3 bucks would you recommend that one out others. Wyatt values especially for undervolting have you had success with. Thanks guys

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki



drjjones426 said:


> Shiznu and manus where you guys from?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I am from fort Lupton Colorado about a half an hour north of Denver and about an hour and a half away from Colorado springs where brickd lives.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Use the Trickster apk.


----------



## sugartibbs

Have a great day Manus!!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Happy birthday Manus!


----------



## lapdog01

I found the official Zen- Mobile 




Sugartibbs can drive


----------



## sugartibbs

Man, Ill bet I could pull some serious wiggle spank with that sled.


----------



## shiznu

drjjones426 said:


> Shiznu and manus where you guys from?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I'm from Alabama
And manus I most def. Second the trickstermod app. Try it then buy it.I don't recommend alot of apps but I do got a short list and that ones on it.


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> Thanks guys I'm 22 and for the record I had little Caesar's today ...


Happy Bday, homie. Nothing quite says it's a happy day like a large loaded Little Caesars pizza and a 6-pack of your favorite skunky jockstrap beer. Bottoms up!!


----------



## samsgun357

"Doc we don't have enough road to reach 88mph"
"Shut the hell up Marty, we traded in the Delorean for a Venom GT, only need about 100ft".

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey yosup, do you get a chocolate chip , sugar blowout dessert pizza with candles? Im in. Though I usually have a Flambe Vodka and blow it out and shoot it, repeat if necessary.


----------



## ndwgs

Manus, Haappeee Burfdeyyyy! Sht homie slicer, you big o Deuce'a Dos Debbie Dallas! If I we're nearby, I'd take you out for a drink, or two, or three, or four, or...

Hellllooooooooooo maaaahhh peeps!! Pheewwww, great to be back in country! Mildenhall RAF, London is a great TDY...

NOTHING beats home though.

Dang.... I come home and here the news that Brickd got mugged, TMo S4 gone cheap, no mo contracts, and this thread is still silly and banging like Bangkok Chinese women!

Love y'all. No ****. Aww hell, all ****, Damn it!

Where's that damn SOLOFRESH™ of mine?


























sugartibbs said:


> Hey yosup, do you get a chocolate chip , sugar blowout dessert pizza with candles? Im in. Though I usually have a Flambe Vodka and blow it out and shoot it, repeat if necessary.


I got buzzed reading this. Whoo... Need my fix from my trip!


----------



## jrongi1

Anyone here good with Linux raid setup?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> Manus, Haappeee Burfdeyyyy! Sht homie slicer, you big o Deuce'a Dos Debbie Dallas! If I we're nearby, I'd take you out for a drink, or two, or three, or four, or...
> 
> Hellllooooooooooo maaaahhh peeps!! Pheewwww, great to be back in country! Mildenhall RAF, London is a great TDY...
> 
> NOTHING beats home though.
> 
> Dang.... I come home and here the news that Brickd got mugged, TMo S4 gone cheap, no mo contracts, and this thread is still silly and banging like Bangkok Chinese women!
> 
> Love y'all. No ****. Aww hell, all ****, Damn it!
> 
> Where's that damn SOLOFRESH™ of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got buzzed reading this. Whoo... Need my fix from my trip!


SOLO FRESH ™ SOO CCCCLLLIIIINGGGG, SOO CCCCLLLLIIINNNGg!! How the hell are ya! Sorry missed your Talk. When are you coming to buy me 8 or 9 or 14 or... Hihi. Glad you're back homie


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Hey yosup, do you get a chocolate chip , sugar blowout dessert pizza with candles? Im in. Though I usually have a Flambe Vodka and blow it out and shoot it, repeat if necessary.


Is this a sublingual message to say you want a cocaine and vodka party holla


----------



## shiznu

Hold up! Hold up! let me get up on this b*tch. OK now continue with tha party.


----------



## sugartibbs

You got me, Main line Florida is just O.K. starka till she pulls her workout panties down(as if) Fresh you know how we are, so conservative, O>K is cattle country...however....


----------



## sugartibbs

If you have a tight beer cheese recipe... hmmmm


----------



## sugartibbs

Why would I lie now
Helly Bean on the brown side
no new ideas...
Haiku, Tibbs


----------



## dougfresh

Yes Camabert cheese and accidentally spill New Castle Brown Hizzles on it, YUM!!!!!

Do a haiku Tibbies, I love em'


----------



## sugartibbs

I hear you.. did a little backlog and Fresh you are correct... a little room for my friends, my ex developed breast cancer after we split, but I had some heavy insurance with Marriott,we were seperated, but I carried her for over a year till her surgery and chemo were complete, we didnt talk after that,it was awkward, I checked up on her ...just out of curiosity, and found she died in 1998,That was 3 monthes ago I didn;t want to know, ..we had good high octane fights,But those were great times..she was cool but ....life is short...peeps..All the little things,.. were very little things.

New Castle in the Dr. Who glasses? shit, why do the British like big bottom blondes? New Castle is the new Schlitz 44


----------



## dougfresh

Sad to hear Tibby, I told my parents today what happened to Kristin and my mom balled hard cuz my mom has a special spot in her heart for her. Anyways I don't want to bring it up again


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Fox Trot Alpha, were you in the military? And if so which branch and rank


----------



## sugartibbs

Didnt, My Father was a Lt. Marine Corps. And he brought it home. I trained with the olympic soccer team at 14, just to get a look, like baseball, went to MexicoCity, and ran with them...got a taste..came back ant tore all the ligaments off my ankle in a scrimmage...goodbye soccer, goodbye corps, spent 1 and 1/2 years on crutches,my senior year... but everyone I know served..still bothers me.But I know,it just didn't happen for me,...Its important in Oklahoma..


----------



## dougfresh

True, True , brother. Hey I'm DLing NOOBS rommy now! Show respect!


----------



## sugartibbs

``Oh my, everybody shut the Hell up, this is ...merica..Noob.. "we remember" show the tag...Hell Yes...


----------



## dougfresh

Ha,lolol ,lmao.....you're the shit tibby. Weres NOOB, its silkie, but I get errors on GPlay, like I said, I'll fix it

'Merica!!!


----------



## yosup

@Tibbs
Bro, I'm really sorry to hear that. I remember you mentioning her a while back. Cancer is some scary fricken shit. One of my grandmother's died of liver cancer (and she was an extremely health-conscious person). My other grandma died of colon cancer. Those lapdog-chedda-rollin drug companies gotta get off their high horses and figure this shit out. Take the hit on the profits and do some damn good for once - instead of pushing pills that just cause more side effects ... and more need for more pills. Pho'king pieces of ... (that shit just riles me, so I'll leave it be).


----------



## yosup

@Nate Daaaaawwwwgggggssssssss
Sorry about yo 4-9-urz, mang. There's always next next year ... cuz next year Seahawks gone be crappin' sea-fresh bird doo doo on yo shoulder pads, homie. Hehe.









Good to have you back in the states, but more importantly ... back in the Zen Lounge!! Yeah-ee-Yeah-ee (we be clubbin'). Is the food in London as bland as "they" say it is? Well sheit, who needs food when you can have a New Castle ... and those "big bottom blondes"?


----------



## yosup

Online Nandroid Backups
* Orange Backup
* Online Nandroid Backup

Anyone use these apps before? Thanks to Tibbs, I'm finally able to do nandroids on an EU-free Vibrant now (ie. they would never work before in my previous Android life). I'm mainly curious about the incremental backup feature. Would save time not running it from recovery and save a few I/O read/writes on the sdcard. Reliable? Any quirks? Any takers? What'cha got fuh me?

@Shiz-The-13th
Bro, got any suggestions for diving into the wondrous world ... that is ADB? Looking for a solid tutorial for an ADB novice. I've only really used ADB for logcats, but I'm curious what other goodness lies behind the velvet curtain. Also, is there any type of Root Explorer like GUI-based file browser - ie. to browse sdcards at the root level from a PC? I don't have Linux in my box-o-tricks, so this is a Windows related question.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Is this a sublingual message to say you want a cocaine and vodka party holla


_If you wanna get down ... down on the ground.
Cocaine.
She don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie ...
Cocaine._


----------



## jaliscojorge

Man, I miss a couple days and I'm several pages behind and I miss manus' birthday. Happy belated manus! 
I'm glad I can still write this though because Thank God be worked his magic to keep an out of control car/ idiot teen driver from wiping me and my two kids out while walking back to our car from the arcades. He was skidding right at us with nowhere to run for us and I had my two year old in my arms so I was a sitting duck. About to open the door to put him in the car when I hear tire screeching and see this car heading right at us but last millisecond was able to turn enough to just miss us. I give all credits of that miracle to God. Only way to explain us walking away unharmed.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

jrongi1 said:


> Anyone here good with Linux raid setup?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


You should PM me, let's get on gtalk. I wouldn't say I am good with it, but learning, and currently, at work, in the process of attaching an MD1000 with 15 1TB drives split in 2 RAID5 arrays to a Centos 5.9 server for backup storage. Three days of messing things up, all CLI via SSH, I finally got them done Friday afternoon, but then had a labeling issue with the fstab references and drive labels, and decided to revisit it on Monday. I have found some good references I can send your way though, and I admit I'm no linux guru, but you can feel free to bounce things off me.

For the N4 peeps - I'm gonna go ahead and call it lost, so I have an offer for one of you guys. For the low low cost of estimated shipping, you can be the owner of my two cases. I have the official Google Bumper in pristine condition, and a cheapo (but works very well) red, matte finish, hard plastic case. If intersted, PM me or hit my gtalk if you have it.

My boss still tells me I need to have a smartphone for work, or I swear I'd be walking around with my old Samsung T209 like it was the new hotness, lol.

@ manus - happy belated man.

@ ndwgs - yo, good to see your still alive hombre.

@ jorge - wow man, slow your heart down and count your blessings brother, very glad you all were untouched.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Jorge a good dude
Arcade kid behind the wheel
this is my tire iron


----------



## shiznu

@yosup I would start out here should have links to additional drivers if the ones in the SDK don't work.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/36913-[Guide]-Ultimate-Nexus-4-Root-Guide#entry1037563
[Guide] Ultimate Nexus 4 Root Guide

I think the biggest issue on windows is getting the fastboot drivers installed correctly. I would install the SDK,plug in and let it auto install USB/ADB drivers then unplug it reboot into fastboot and see if it auto installs correctly. Make sure all your drivers are in the platform-tools dir of the SDK,its from within there you will have to launch you command line window to get ADB/Fastboot commands to work. Just issue adb devices while in android and fast boot devices from boot loader if you get a serial number your good. If I have left anything out I apologize its been forever since I've ran it on windows. Advantages to me are that's the way Android does it so it helps calm my ocd and if you can boot to boot loader or recovery you will never be bricked.


----------



## sugartibbs

I did the SDK update about a month ago, and maybe its my computer, but thats a slooooowwwww download, but it plays nice with windows, forget screwing with drivers, it just confuses windows,SDK is the full monty, I cleared everything and ran SDK, but you have to follow it to the letter to get the right pathways. SGS3 is all micro sd, and my computer is off again on again recognizing my card reader for downloads, do I need to reformat?Or just bitch slap my rig?


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy belated Manus, and damn Thank god you are ok Jorge


----------



## lapdog01

@Jaliscojorge
SOOO GLAD TO HEAR ALL is. WELL. Blessed is a great thing to be.

Nice Haiku Sugar
sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Here you go tibbs, this is how I roll!








????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Thanx Gunny, thats like Kate Upton nippin at your ear, Guess Ill go see if they come in an 18 pac, watchin NASCAR (I know insert neck joke) I love fast in everything....

42... Branch Ricky..it wasn't that long ago... In my lifetime..we should be so better..Merica..


----------



## jaliscojorge

I definitely felt my heart racing afterwards B'

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## dougfresh

There's a new drop box like service called Copy. I signed up and got 5 GIGS free if you use my link you can get it and I'll get 5 extra. Every time you share they'll give ya 5 Gigs free, not bad huh https://copy.com?r=Ljeklk


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> Thanx Gunny, thats like Kate Upton nippin at your ear, Guess Ill go see if they come in an 18 pac, watchin NASCAR (I know insert neck joke) I love fast in everything....
> 
> 42... Branch Ricky..it wasn't that long ago... In my lifetime..we should be so better..Merica..


All good brother, I watch NASCAR too.
I used to get the 24pk of blue bull for $9.99 at Food Lion but it went up to like $12.99, high dollar brew lol. I love my Schlitz malt liquor! Thinking about getting the bull tattooed on my shoulder, I'm a Taurus.

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Im in, but help me here, what do you need it for?

Rolling Stones
Hey, you get off of my cloud...Fresh your cloud is hearing...Thunder, OKC Thunder..be afraid, very afraid...
You can't talk about playgroud legends less you bring up K.D..dunks are tuff, but when it comes raining down from 35...it'll wire you up...copy? Copy?do you copy? that don't jingle...all the way

Oh Gunny no, don't ink to the drink, never pulls worthwhile fatback, if you want a Judge Judy eatin cheeto's chick, carry on..Ill take a paraleagle chick every time..they love the mcGruff the Crime dog ink...

TRhey can't admit it...but they love a guy opening up his trenchcoat...


----------



## samsgun357

I'm inkless now, just thought OK I'm a Taurus..bull, why not the blue bull eh??
I also wanted to get Omerta on my back, maybe a tramp stamp...jk....across my shoulder blades. They cost too damn much. $200...a tattoo or an N7? 
I'm going N7!

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Not an option for a Catholic gunny, You will not adorn the body, too many catholic schools, and I never really wanted one , 
"No Tats For Tibbs" Though at St.Peters gates I'll probly try to start a rush and blend in with the crowd.Maybe point back to Freshe's controversial copy cloud.


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrow, I must say its been a polite, chatty,almost friendly offseason...however you can take your hand off my knee, it seems that the city of Cincinati is sending a team (really, you have a team) to the bedrock of our national pastime, how..ghosh..well well once the bruises fade the 'boys' need another lesson..its ok we love to give a good paddling!!!April 9th Busch Stadium...


----------



## manus ferrera

Anybody have experience with kernel tuner?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

manus ferrera said:


> Anybody have experience with kernel tuner?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Never tried it but I promise you if you only spend 2.00 and some change on apps all year buy trickster. Im not a fanboy of anyone but its really rock solid and has lots of options.


----------



## manus ferrera

I tried trixster maybe I was doing something wrong but I undervolted a bit and under clocked and my screen color went super dark and not as nice so I uninstalled it and had to reboot my phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

manus ferrera said:


> I tried trixster maybe I was doing something wrong but I undervolted a bit and under clocked and my screen color went super dark and not as nice so I uninstalled it and had to reboot my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Hmmm I take it back then. The only time I've heard of anything negative it came from another kernel mod app being installed. But I don't under volt at all so I'm not sure there.


----------



## jrongi1

Br1cK said:


> You should PM me, let's get on gtalk. I wouldn't say I am good with it, but learning, and currently, at work, in the process of attaching an MD1000 with 15 1TB drives split in 2 RAID5 arrays to a Centos 5.9 server for backup storage. Three days of messing things up, all CLI via SSH, I finally got them done Friday afternoon, but then had a labeling issue with the fstab references and drive labels, and decided to revisit it on Monday. I have found some good references I can send your way though, and I admit I'm no linux guru, but you can feel free to bounce things off me.
> 
> For the N4 peeps - I'm gonna go ahead and call it lost, so I have an offer for one of you guys. For the low low cost of estimated shipping, you can be the owner of my two cases. I have the official Google Bumper in pristine condition, and a cheapo (but works very well) red, matte finish, hard plastic case. If intersted, PM me or hit my gtalk if you have it.
> 
> My boss still tells me I need to have a smartphone for work, or I swear I'd be walking around with my old Samsung T209 like it was the new hotness, lol.
> 
> @ manus - happy belated man.
> 
> @ ndwgs - yo, good to see your still alive hombre.
> 
> @ jorge - wow man, slow your heart down and count your blessings brother, very glad you all were untouched.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


thanks b I managed to get it going with a lot of digging through Google. But I will take you up on the help line option as I know I will need it at some point.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

After about 5 hours, And Its not Mike Ramseys fault, but...liquid smooth gave me the Vibrant SOD...And don't NOOB me I manual wipe and ex.card program wipe..Me and odin dont like getting together, but did I miss something?


----------



## eddychecker

I gotta say that's odd. My vibe still won't boot without external power since the motherboard replacement, but I've never seen that. Until, of course, when the MB crapped out. Even then I could still get Odin and CWM to work. Have you tried Heimdall? It does work well. Otherwise scrub her clean again and give it a newly downloaded ROM flash. maybe something went wrong or you have a bad MD5.


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry Eddy, Its on my SGS3. But I recognized the the problem and Im good, Liquid Smooth has always been trust worthy, but coming back from the black screen, I wiped everything, micro-sd/sd/ you never really know what the prob is..Mp thought it was Factory reset for eu, but I disagree,who really knows?


----------



## sugartibbs

This probly isnt the right thread, But I'd welcome Rako'son Seattles input, though as a Huge Alice in Chains fan I know this a bad time.We remember Layne Staly in the O.K...Im melting batteries like no other, and on the SGS3 wiping battery stats is asking for trouble, My phone shut down to low battery, when I knew that wasnt true..??jedi mind trick??


----------



## Woody

Tibbs was the Liquid the latest version. 3.4 kernels and ROMs are sucking big time. They are moving forward but all too slowly. I would look into the kernel and see if the lowest frequency is too low. Maybe try ROW governor as it us based off performance so it'll be ramped up a bit more.

Pete Rose made his MLB debut today in 1963. Reds are loosing to Cards now 2-0 but I'll trash talk after I get home from Cub Scouts and game/NCAA are over.


----------



## dougfresh

Jason, how's that Liquid Smooth on JAWZ running for you! Never tried it. I'm back on PA 3.0 running nicely

Who else hates that new Superuser. Apps like TiB and Franco Kernel Updater, the toast just flashes and flashes for about a minute sometimes longer

Hey Tibby(Jeffy) thanks for bumping me up on Copy!


----------



## sugartibbs

thanx woodrow, You measure yourself by the power of your in division rival. And the reds are good. I wouldn't talk smak if the reds sucked. Its amazing to me that there really isnt anything to flash, Im good with slim 3, but its the same as it would be on the vibrant,just a smaller screen.Viva la port...Its the same technology, just new screen protectors, and carry case, but my little Vib that could is just as fast, and more friendly, tried the pie thing...really..really..just in the way...

Fresh why are you up? you South Beach peeps dont set you alarms till, roun midnite.


----------



## dougfresh

Buuuhhhhaaaa! Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

I always Knew, in the back of my hugely inteeligent mind...I knew..Do you bang young girls like in Twilight? or take pics in the bathroom,creeeepy pics..and wrestle with the NOOB cuddly come and get it unisex bear...label showin.. oh the humanity

My bad...but i think its on...and its only Monday


----------



## sugartibbs

well. lookie here done my best.insult to inury...I have Michigan +2 Destiny calls all playas, Either you do..or do not..too many pro ball daddys..you were born to the spotlight... the spotlight isnt that bright if youve squinted all your life.. Its simple..really as all things in life...make your shots..and trust your teammates, like we started the season...running up that hill,together


----------



## samsgun357

Damn boyz, I haven't been in the 959 threads, brown-side, in a minute. There are crazy new ROMs dropping over there. I got the old girl back so I'm going to have to, as Smokey said "knock the dust off that cat"!
With Jr getting his N4 you guys might get some 360 love eh???
Speaking of N4, new T-Mobile structure
$49.99 down, $17 a month for 2yrs.
Gs3, $69.99 down $20 a month for 2yrs.
The S4 is listed, coming soon.

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

I know you gunnery Sargent, Ive seen alot a scuutlebut from command..but I read slowly...
Did I see "I got old girl back? And are you dusting off the cat?
There is trouble in the Korean peninsula, and you are gonna tell me your too busy to correct the chi-com menace...
I think if thats so,,I just shit myself.....


----------



## dougfresh

LMAOOOOOOO!!! Is better than the "LIKE" button


----------



## sugartibbs

I need a South Beach Interpretation... Dustin off the cat.. ummm uh mmmmok ..Madonna?


----------



## dougfresh

Dude I ain't gay man! Beat it! Just Beat it!


----------



## sugartibbs

Here we go...Southbeach.. I love basketball I was too short, too slow, but i could shoot.. like 10,000 wanna bees..respect the game ..


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude...beat it..would you give Kim(takin miami)Kascrashian liberty with your manhood? Be straight, stand tall ...Jemma Jamison in prison torn clothes..or fake kim, oink, oink she was never sexyKarfuckup.She got knocked up for the money


----------



## dougfresh

I wouldn't touch Kim now, not even with your shlong. That thang must be gapped. Like throwing a hotdog through a hallway


----------



## jaliscojorge

It's like Saturday night live in here









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

I said Michigan +2 who is the can't miss from kid..can you bring it from 1/2 time...thats why we play the game


----------



## jrongi1

dougfresh said:


> Jason, how's that Liquid Smooth on JAWZ running for you! Never tried it. I'm back on PA 3.0 running nicely
> 
> Who else hates that new Superuser. Apps like TiB and Franco Kernel Updater, the toast just flashes and flashes for about a minute sometimes longer
> 
> Hey Tibby(Jeffy) thanks for bumping me up on Copy!


I don't have a good point of reference as I rooted in the 1st few hours of getting the phone then flashed the next day and still on first rom. But everything seems great. I have not found any issues with it. Very smooth. 
Only little thing is I am used to pa's dpi settings and liquid is different not bad just not what I was used to.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

its time..do you have the heart...to take it all...? go time...all the backyard, playground comes down to this at the 16:00 mark.


----------



## yosup

The hell didn't Michigan foul right away? Went from 50 seconds to 14 ... game over. This is done. Terrible end of game management. They had a such great runs, and it comes down to this. Disappointing.


----------



## sugartibbs

ouch///

In college sports Michigan beat themselves, tough...you have to overcome the moment, easy to say, hard to do...


----------



## Mostdef69

Congrat Louisville. They deserve it


----------



## drjjones426

Imo it came down to coaching. Bad time management and player substitutions. Go figure the same day pitino enters nba hall of fame. Oh well, still next year. Bring on football season!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

WHO the hell won , I'm serious, Louisville. I was a little bizzzzzy! God Bless. Nah, Nah,Nah, Nah


----------



## samsgun357

sugartibbs said:


> I know you gunnery Sargent, Ive seen alot a scuutlebut from command..but I read slowly...
> Did I see "I got old girl back? And are you dusting off the cat?
> There is trouble in the Korean peninsula, and you are gonna tell me your too busy to correct the chi-com menace...
> I think if thats so,,I just shit myself.....


Lol, my post got modded, I didn't write cat.
*official apology*

????????


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Lol, my post got modded, I didn't write cat.
> *official apology*
> 
> í ½í´«í ¼í·ª


I guess that means that we need to real the verbiage in a little bit.

Using Shiz as an example: we probably have many people that are viewing this thread other than just us. Outsiders that have no affiliation with the Vibrant. It's OK, we are on the front page several times a week, so there is always bound to be a drifter come in and read here and there. Shiz doesn't even have, nor did he ever have this phone, yet here he is (welcomed with open arms).

Content is fine, maybe just the language. We do a great job in here and I would hate to have to explain why we need this thread to stay open, as it means so much to us, but nothing to anyone else out there and could be gone with a simple button click.


----------



## samsgun357

You are absolutely right Woody. My sincerest apologizes to all and I hope no one was offended. 
I do have to say thanks to the mod, they kept my post in context and alive when they could have just deleted it completely!

????????


----------



## Woody

No worries man. We all talk to each other like we are sitting at the bar stools after a long day at work. It is the Lounge after all.







It was a funny edit that rolled right along (if you read it slowly-haha).


----------



## sugartibbs

i know louise Ville won last night..but is it too much to ask if they played a best of 7, and Ed(and 1)Rush officiated. Now all I have to look forward to is some serious Thunder in the sleepy town of Southbeach, oh and the Cardinals kicking ass.

Sorry Woodrow sometimes I get out there, but its true, I feel like Im just talking to my friends and forget this is the internet. Discretion is unfamiliar to me, but Ill try harder.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Not My Idea of Bacon










More Like Poop in Pants Time!


----------



## dougfresh

Oh, shoot Big Dog! Is that the Vibe?


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Oh, shoot Big Dog! Is that the Vibe?


Yup.


----------



## dougfresh

Did you hit the button or pulled the battery? I would go into recovery/file manager and tinker in there.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> Did you hit the button or pulled the battery? I would go into recovery/file manager and tinker in there.


Nope.

I did not press that button.

As it turned out, I pressed the power button and it let me turn it off from the power menu popup.

There is the chance that I made the "encryption Unsuccessful" message to pop up.

what I did was, I was running AOKP-4.2.2 that Whitehawkx put out and it was working amazing but I found out that youtube did not work so I (as I did before several times) wiped everything and re-flashed ICZen rc1.7 which is My main stay rom of choice. and after the initial flash and re-boot subZero Poped up and continued the flash. When it was finished, I did a Power down from recovery and then powered back up normally using the power button.

ICZen boot animation as always and then Boom. "encryption Unsuccessful" message. As you can see in the Pic the clock and signal are Dust themed.

that's when I pressed the power button and it let me power down using the power menu popup.

I tried powering back up and got the "encryption Unsuccessful" message again just after the Boot animation.

Re-Powered down using power menu popup and decided to reload Recovery and it worked.

I then re-flashed ICZen to completion and did the power down from recovery and power up normally and it booted back into ICZen with no "encryption Unsuccessful" message.

Did a Restore from a ICZen backup I made before flashing AOKP and all is good again.

SD card is still there with all files in-tacked.


----------



## dougfresh

Sweetness personified! Did you really poop in your draws! It's hard to go from 422 to 401 without an Odin IMO. Rock on B.D.K.M.c


----------



## eddychecker

Wow, that would have scared me too. I'm glad you found your way out of it.


----------



## dougfresh

Any ideas on how to remove light scratches from the screen? I saw on the web that rubbing cheap toothpaste and a cotton swab repeatedly till its gone works. Not the whitening or other high end ones, the gooey blue or what nots. My Jawz is suffering from a couple of light scratches


----------



## Big Dog KMc

eddychecker said:


> Wow, that _*would have scared me*_ too. I'm glad you found your way out of it.


Tell me about it.

Now that I'm laid up recovering, I use my Vibe as my Music Player/Entertainment Center.

Burning down its battery (sleeping while it charges) so My Nexus S can stay ready to go as My primary phone.

If AOKP's youtube worked, I would never have flashed back down again.

Getting up to Odin is a real big challenge for me right now and like I said, I've done this several times before with AOKP and with N00B_IN_N33D's new rom.

I think I will stay on ICZen for the duration of My recovery time.


----------



## dougfresh

How about removing YouTube. Is it a system apk or data apk? If it's system the TiB it or root explorer it and wipe cache and dalvik then reinstall it. Mines works well https://copy.com/6GerS


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> How about removing YouTube. Is it a system apk or data apk? If it's system the TiB it or root explorer it and wipe cache and dalvik then reinstall it. Mines works well https://copy.com/6GerS


I just typed this question in the AOKP thread on the poop side.

(Snipped)
I tried clearing cash and data, fixing permissions, up-dating through play store, un-installing through Titanium and re-installing from play store, Re-flashing the entire rom and still no good.


----------



## dougfresh

You got BIGMEM on?


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> You got BIGMEM on?


Don't know.

I used the rom as flashed, Stock.

nothing extra.

skinzy98 on the poop side answered my question and said "Try flashing a "v" version of semaphore"

No clue what kernel AOKP uses as its stock and I could not find any info on it.


----------



## drjjones426

Hey S3 guys, what is the lowest CPU freq you have successfully ran without lock ups, lag or freeze? I'm currently at 189 - 1512 with zen scheduler and wheatly governor no UV.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

*[background=transparent]@ dougie doo the dougie[/background]*

*[background=transparent]SOLO FRESHIE SO CLINGALING-LING baby! It is good to be back, mang! Is all good, hit me up in Talk anytime, brohime  ALL **** too. JUST Beat IT[/background][background=transparent]TM [/background]*

*[background=transparent]@ shiznu[/background]*

*[background=transparent]Maaannnngggg you forgot to re-suck that bish in![/background]*

*[background=transparent]Do it like Afroman....[/background]*

*[background=transparent]*suckksss* EEEYup Eeeeeeeeyup![/background]*

*[background=transparent]http://youtu.be/WeYsTmIzjkw?t=7s[/background]*

*[background=transparent]


sugartibbs said:



[/background]

Click to expand...

*


sugartibbs said:


> *[background=transparent]Buuuhhhhaaaa! Lol[/background]*
> *[background=transparent]*


*[/background]*

*[background=transparent]*ALL ***** I love Count Doug-cula... AH AH AH AH......[/background]*

*[background=transparent]"Come bite me now, while the Solo Fresh is resting from my beating... AH AH AH AH AHHHHHH *beat it song in the mind of Douhg-cula*"[/background]*


----------



## ndwgs

*[background=transparent]


sugartibbs said:



[/background]

Click to expand...

*


sugartibbs said:


> *[background=transparent]Sweetness personified! Did you really poop in your draws! It's hard to go from 422 to 401 without an Odin IMO. Rock on B.D.K.M.c[/background]*
> *[background=transparent]*


*[/background]*

*[background=transparent]HOLY CAMOLES MAI TAI. You just made me pe3 out my Mai Tai, damnit. Forget the poopage, what about the alcohol gone waisted??[/background]*

*[background=transparent]Seriousness tho, Big Dog, I don't remember if my Vibratorator had that same incident. But, I do know I'll dust her off tonight and have a CAT session with her later, especially me wanting to try out N00b's ROM![/background]*


----------



## dougfresh

*****!!!!!!


----------



## ndwgs

TAMALESSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Any ideas on how to remove light scratches from the screen? I saw on the web that rubbing cheap toothpaste and a cotton swab repeatedly till its gone works. Not the whitening or other high end ones, the gooey blue or what nots. My Jawz is suffering from a couple of light scratches


Have you thought about using ghost armors. They cover scratches nicely. Cost around $25 for lifetime.


----------



## dougfresh

*****!I'm jamming to Jazz no ****









My favorite jam is Drake

*****!I'm jamming to Jazz no ****









My favorite jam is Drake

Get sum https://copy.com/GUFXd



Mostdef69 said:


> Have you thought about using ghost armors. They cover scratches nicely. Cost around $25 for lifetime.


I wish, my whip is raw. No nothing. I finally bought Br1cks bumpers


----------



## ndwgs

NAAAAIIIIIIICCCCEEE

Is this "Copy.com" an app?????? This legit, yo!


----------



## dougfresh

Mo' Fugger get me 15 Gigs Lol. Well I'm gonna buy 8 more Natty Lights! SOO KLean. M.L.M.F.Pow


----------



## ndwgs

drjjones426 said:


> Hey S3 guys, what is the lowest CPU freq you have successfully ran without lock ups, lag or freeze? I'm currently at 189 - 1512 with zen scheduler and wheatly governor no UV.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


189?? Yikes, I don't go lower than stock, which I think 250? Or 364??

Safe bet that way. Here's my cpu spy:


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ Ndwgs, No black ice. Just a teen either making a poor judgment when turning into the lot from the main road or just plain attempting to drift with a Ford contour. What's worse is that he parked the car far down the lot then walked right back passed me like nothing happened. But I held back from any retaliation for my kids sake.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## ndwgs

jaliscojorge said:


> @ Ndwgs, No black ice. Just a teen either making a poor judgment when turning into the lot from the main road or just plain attempting to drift with a Ford contour. What's worse is that he parked the car far down the lot then walked right back passed me like nothing happened. But I held back from any retaliation for my kids sake.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


Omg...

I'm so pissed at that kind of sht. Back in Utah, I would kick and dent the sht out of those Mormon Morons Teeny boppers' car. Teens over there are too damn spoiled that, they'd be texting while opening doors in the lot, and bumping you. They'll just shrug it out and say "Oops, here's my insurance card, my mom will pay it."! Wtf, mind trip.

I've made poor judgment as a teen, but tolerable, and not like that. I mean C'Mon man, on a parking lot? And I'm sure he saw KIDS nearby. Yours at that. Ok, nuff rant. I'm so mad at stupid sht like that. I'm sure back in the 80 or 90's as a teen is different as '00 and beyond. Electronic devices made them even more stupid. /endrant


----------



## dougfresh

My whip is at 384 minimum.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Nah Nate, the N4 was the shit, and I loved the good candy while I had it. Not to sound like an ass, but bottom line, I really don't care anymore. The T209 would be just fine for what I want, a phone. Oh and I dropped TMo like a bad habit, over the price of an N4 ironically, and ported my number to Simple Mobile. 50 bucks a month unlimited everything, giggitty.

@ Doug - Haven't made it to the UPS Store yet to drop those to you, been a crazy week, I'll get the bumper and case out to you as soon as I get the chance.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

I'm still holding out on the 3.4 kernel. But I gotta tell you it is getting harder by the day.

Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ BMS 3/11 (3.0) kernel. Haven't used it much today but here are my cpuspy shots and an homage to Basic Instinct.


----------



## ndwgs

Yep, safest to go about with all these kernels to choose from....

Anyone tried that Cyano kernel one? So far it's playing nice to Super Nex by noobs, but I had a minor SOD. But ever since tweaking the minimum to a bit more, so far so good....

K, back to Semaphore. ..... Lmao!


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Brickers!


----------



## dougfresh

Man I just got the re-up! Eight more nasty's , I'm about to fall down LMAO

Fucj you B! I don't understand why ur soo down. I wish I had ur mad skills and elevated PC knowledge. Pipo, you're blessed


----------



## dougfresh

Do I need to put my evil twin brother picture back so you understand lolololololol


----------



## ndwgs

Yeah, basically just a phone, at that. B, I was at simple mobile, then switched to TMo's prepay, then back at a plan, when I got the S3.

Still tho, are you thinking of getting another N4, or just gonna settle down a bit? If u need help, I got u. Lemme know. Besides, with TMo's new no contract crap and actually just buying the phone at the price they actually get at market value, why not look at those options as cheap financed phones? $70 upfront for the N4 isn't shabby. Then $20 a month isn't bad, especially you can pay out early.

As to the plan, test out their plan for that month, then switch back to Simple.

I'm just waiting on my 18th month to buy out of the current contract I got, and payout the S3. CSR at Tmo say for peeps that's on contract still, wait till the 18th month to kill the "contract" and go non-C.

Also, for techies hobbyists like us, for a small fee, you can do that trade in program they have. I heard from CNET that $99 and trade the phone is all it takes to get the latest S5 Super Computer or the Gen X 5 Nexus Computer mobile. Lol. I'm down with that. I take care of my prestines anyway, so no worries.

Dang, I sound like a TMo rep.

Btw, got a hold of the S3 w LTE radio (in D.C.) WOW, that thing was fast. S4 will have LTE Tmo, and I'm very enticed


----------



## dougfresh

Nate has his hands full http://i.imgur.com/ztYTn.gif


----------



## ndwgs

Woodrube said:


> Nate has his hands full http://i.imgur.com/ztYTn.gif


Solo. Fresh.

Damn straight.


----------



## sugartibbs

-I guess so, and woodrow, quit putting your "sister on the couch" pics out there..we get it.. And Dougie How Hoser, your evil twin brother? Please tell me he's a hockey player in OL Canada..


----------



## ndwgs

Tibbs, set 'em straight. He ain't a Hockey player.... he's a Canadian Ballet East performer. Cmon mang


----------



## dougfresh

No stupido! JK , my avatar and B's are similar.


----------



## Woody

Doug and Nate pick up your gtalk in a minute.

Edit::: sister from another mister.


----------



## sugartibbs

Welcom back ndwgs, bout time, thought you forgot about us...


----------



## dougfresh

The Mod-Father is kicking us out lolol


----------



## dougfresh

Oopps, I read the Mod-Father wrong


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> The Mod-Father is kicking us out lolol


Ayyyeee


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah he's like granpa jones on HEE HAW, but we get loose every now and then.

And how come when I see Douglass has a Ballet dancin evil brother.. my bottom hurz.. just sayin..


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Tibbs, are you ready for my Miami Heat to whoop your measly OKC Dumbler, round 2 of whoopass


----------



## dougfresh

<<<-- I like my motto above my avatar


----------



## sugartibbs

We've been dancing around this for awhile, The Heat are the best in the NBA, but thats what we want..Its one thing to win it...its another to hold it.I cant wait to burn a couch in a trailer park.. toothless women are way underated..


----------



## dougfresh

I'm sorry , but who is the best...Insert here:_____

Just Kidding Tibbs, this years' playoffs, are going to be super


----------



## sugartibbs

Don't get too full of yourself..The Miami Heat are World Champions, but were gonna run you down, like a cheetah on the Serengetti


----------



## dougfresh

I'm a bit skeerd of Carmelo, that boy is unstoppable lately. 40, 50, 40, whhhhaaaattt



sugartibbs said:


> Don't get too full of yourself..The Miami Heat are World Champions, but were gonna run you down, like a cheetah on the Serengetti


 Bro I'll bet you 5 somillions that if your peeps barely make it to the finals, the Heat are going.... to.....put......another........ Spank.......ING.....on.....your...... Boyz........


----------



## sugartibbs

Carmelo... Back in his Syracuse run OKLA State had a good team, Gottlieb at point, Tony Allen at the two, we were up 13 at one point, but Carmelo took over, he has serious game ..he don't care..he loves the bright lights..He's your problem..we have SAn Antonio, and the Clippers to get through, and they want to prove themselves..


----------



## dougfresh

Nah, you'll destroy SA, but LAC will bust your arose in the second. I foretell LAC and MIA, but we want sum MOAR from OKC


----------



## sugartibbs

bust my arose? is that code for something I dont wanna know about?


----------



## dougfresh

Why do you make me love ya, Tibby Fresh. I like Durant but he got 3rd skills till he unleashed some nasty, nasty. Durant belongs on the Heat roster


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm not planning on getting anything Nate. Took me long enough (and a tax refund) to afford an upgrade, I shouldn't have wasted the money. But alas, whats that they say about fools and their money?

BTW, where's my jesters hat? I gotta get to work soon.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Nate has his hands full http://i.imgur.com/ztYTn.gif


D'fresh..the camera angle and the vixeo res COULD suggest that was take n by a participant with an N4 in what could be a restaurant storeroom....I hope said waiter washed before returning to his tables 

Swamped at work, but still popping in now and again..peace
sent with my fingers


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Swamped at work, but still popping in now and again..peace
> sent with my fingers


From sgs3 quickness  
Like they say, the rich get richer. Hahaha 
Good to see you drop by lappy.


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> D'fresh..the camera angle and the vixeo res COULD suggest that was take n by a participant with an N4 in what could be a restaurant storeroom....I hope said waiter washed before returning to his tables
> 
> Swamped at work, but still popping in now and again..peace
> sent with my fingers


HAHAHAHAHA, holy camoles of tamales of the seas. You are still alive as well. Good to see you RICH LAPPY

Yeah, that was too clear of a gif dun it? N4 indeed video resolution. Count Douhg-cula was showing how he'd beat the damn Freshie Solo-weee!


----------



## Mostdef69

Found my primary ROM for my daily user. Super Nexus with newest semaphore kernel with smartassv2/CFQ/smoothUI enable. Noob did good with his first rom. But I have to tell you that semaphore rock on his rom.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> From sgs3 quickness
> Like they say, the rich get richer. Hahaha
> Good to see you drop by lappy.


Rich lappy is an urban myth/ legend perpetuated by my brotha Yosup








sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

oh Lappy, we know its true, I can see you firing up that Cuban cigar with a fresh hunny dollar bill, waving down at all us little peeps.Lapps I wish I was your cleaning lady, just to get the change in your sofa.


----------



## samsgun357

Brick City my brother, you need to keep the dream alive for the Zenites! T-Mobiles new pricing, $49.99 down, $17 month for an N4 really is a good deal. I think I'm going to try and grab one for my girlfriend, her bday is the 24th. Either way, keep your head bro!
I'm with lappy, if I had the skrilla, I hook you up. 
Maybe start a relief fund for Brick to get a new device, kick starter style.

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Grrrr im still trolling craiglistTulsa, but from what ive seen theres a 2 week waiting list for the N4..nobody is that hard up to let one go..And every 19 day of the month my SGS3 bill is like cutting your pinkie off, and yes that is code..


----------



## ndwgs

Tibstah, wait till they announce the TMo's newest club, Trade in Club. I'm going to sign up to that, it's free, you just pay a fee for the trade in of the old phone, and then you can get a financed latest and greatest without the fear of having beheaded on the "you have to wait a year and odd months" to upgrade.

I'm jumping on that wagon, so every 6 mos, i get the nicests of the Galaxy S line, or Nexus lines.


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> Brick City my brother, you need to keep the dream alive for the Zenites! T-Mobiles new pricing, $49.99 down, $17 month for an N4 really is a good deal. I think I'm going to try and grab one for my girlfriend, her bday is the 24th. Either way, keep your head bro!
> I'm with lappy, if I had the skrilla, I hook you up.
> Maybe start a relief fund for Brick to get a new device, kick starter style.
> 
> í ½í´«í ¼í·ª


I appreciate the sentiment guys, I really do, but the fire's gone. If not gone, it's barely an ember. I sat down to fix a couple of issues with the themes last weekend, and after 15 minutes, said fuck it and deleted all my files. I guess they not only took all my shit that day, but something inside is seriously effed up right now, and I just don't have the desire, or care, to do much in any aspect of my life right now.


----------



## ndwgs

Here's the details of what that "Trade In Program" entails.....

I'm jumping on this, because if I'm bored of the S4, maybe I can trade up this December when the release N5?









http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57578729-37/ahead-of-iphone-5-launch-t-mobile-touts-trade-in-program/


----------



## sugartibbs

Excuse me..bored with the S4, Flush out your headgear NDWGS, dude a little warm pale ale and a friskie Parie soree...it will take time but your back in the states, tell sugar you didn't go Euro...watching a soccer game is , well its ok, but dont tell your 49er friends. trust.


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> I appreciate the sentiment guys, I really do, but the fire's gone. If not gone, it's barely an ember. I sat down to fix a couple of issues with the themes last weekend, and after 15 minutes, said fuck it and deleted all my files. I guess they not only took all my shit that day, but something inside is seriously effed up right now, and I just don't have the desire, or care, to do much in any aspect of my life right now.


... Brian.

I don't know what to say but I am really sorry for the events you took in the last few or so months....

Brother, i'm here for you. I'm a war torn vet myself, seperated/nearly divorced individual. But I still call her my wife. I am still around. PTSD took my life, litteraly. Then a former supervisor of mine, took me in, got me out of the military, and got me a new beginnings (perse) in the Civillian world. So then I got out, took the job, and I travelled the world ever since then. I guess what makes my mind clear of the Iraq War Cobwebs is travelling all over and how much there are a lot of former Active Duty members that have the same "torn" as I do. Hell, i never knew that someone had the same experience as I did till I had a talk to a former Marine 3 years back. That experience was.... (hard to tell the story, but it helps to share this to you Brian), back in 04, I was part of a Joint convoy with Army Dogs, came across a town that had KIDS, shooting at us. I remember we had to "Clear" a section, and came across a kid that had an AK-47 pointed dab smacked to my chest. I remember as if it was a slow motion, never ending..... I didn't want to pull the trigger. It's a KID, barely 10 or 12 i think, but a kid. Not a teenager. And at that time, I HAD ONE OF MY OWN. To make it short, he pulled the trigger. _*God had plans for me*_. The chamber was empty. I wouldn't not had been here. Needless to say, i disarmed the kid, and tied him up. Well, enough of that.

Bottom line is, you'll find your center. I wish I could go back in time and have met while I was at Fort Carson, training with the Army. And I heard Peterson AFB is one of the best place for an Airman, such as me before.

gtalk me, or call me, if you got my number. if not, i'll gtalk you my number. Like I said, B. I got your back. WE ALL got your back.

I'm on paid vacation, and thinking of doing unpaid (total of a month and a half to burn), so i'm with my kiddoes. So if ya'll gtalk or call me, you'll hear Sesame street on the background. LOL. I'd rather listen to that than listening to news about Kim Kardashiani-ung ill.HAHAHAH, Tibster!

Nawww, i'm not gone Euro. But them blondes in Liverpool almost made me EuroSkank.

I'll nevah abandon my 49ers Allegiance !!!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude, sorry, caught that after..sometimes we make light of things, I have to laugh to keep from crying..I was born to this world screaming for breath..and sometimes we see only the bad, but theres alot of good people its true hindsight is 20/20..but I wouldn't change anything..


----------



## ndwgs

Mostdef69 said:


> Found my primary ROM for my daily user. Super Nexus with newest semaphore kernel with smartassv2/CFQ/smoothUI enable. Noob did good with his first rom. But I have to tell you that semaphore rock on his rom.


Oooooohh.. snap I got some flashing to do for ol lady betsy gaga!!!

My vibrateness needs my Love, tee hee


----------



## jaliscojorge

And the last few pages is why the Zen family was born. Thanks to you B'. We are all here for you. 
@ndwgs I can't even imagine being in that situation.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Alright then. I was going to do this in private with a bunch of PMs both here and on the brown side but now I am going to go public. I had been thinking about this for some time now and felt that we do take care of each other as much as we can. Many of us have helped with fixing devices, accessories, (non)essential files and even once I gave Lappy directions to the craziest grocery store that I bet he had ever seen in his life while he was in Cincy once. All that is fine and great and we each should send a virtual clap to others (no Tibbs, not THE clap but A clap).

Anyways, I was talking to Nate and Doug last night on Gtalk and wanted to see how this ball bounced. So here it goes.

One of our boys suffered a loss. Not only did they take his things, but they seemed to take his dignity and inner peace. This is not cool, nor is it reversible. But we can do something to help him out if only to show him that not everyone out there is a miscredent or gun toting wack-job. There is still good out here and as much as I believe it, a bunch in this thread. We are all mostly adults and are wrestling with life on a daily basis, but this little green thread has become a refuge for some, a place to drunk text on the weekend, a simple log-in to get your mind of things that are happening away from the keyboard.

What I am proposing is that 10 of us kick in $20 each and order a new N4 from the Play Store and have it sent to Brian directly. I can coordinate it, however I do not have a Paypal account so it would be a situation where everyone would send the money to me, I would deposit it and buy the N4 on the market through my Play account. OR someone with a Paypal account can take the wheel. I figure that there are a few that can do more and a few that can't do anything (thinking N00B b/c he is only 16 and Big Dog b/c of his medical issues/bills). But $20 is a reasonable amount that really won't be missed, unlike $50 or $100. Plus since today is Wednesday, that would give Friday and next Friday as two off-setting pay periods. About 2 week in total to collect and purchase.

Please note (Brian): This is not charity. This is us giving something more than a phone to our friend. The phone is a tangible item, but the hopeful renewal in spirit is worth more than $20 imho. If you feel uncomfortable about this, I understand and if you want us to scrap the idea, I'll understand that also. I (we) just want you to know that we are truly here and not some bullshit internet talk that you can find on reddit or some other blog. (See, I even cursed)

Once B decides that this will be ok or not, then I will start the process, or if someone who has a Paypal account wants to take the reins, they can do it.


----------



## ndwgs

Jorge, I thank the Lord every waking moment that I had experience being a kid. Those kids never had a chance to be a kid, have a cellphone, etc. They're kidnapped in their poor town and trained to be killing machines.

That's why I'm a kid at heart, especially when I'm at home and around my kids or with you guys. Especially when Yodasup and Douhg-cula is around, I become a schmuck! Hahahahaha

Oh, my word of the day: Twatterloo (courtesy of DF)


----------



## ndwgs

Well said Brother. Couldn't agree more...


----------



## ndwgs

Taking from experience:

This Lounge is our OWN Comraderee at its best.


----------



## Woody

Two guys talking on the street next to me just now. 
Guy 1: If it smells like fish, it's a dish. 
Guy 2: If it smells like cologne, then leave it alone.

Funny picture I found the other day.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im in Woodrow, but c'mon your sister is a realphoto hog, take it to utube
Back to your post, send me PM, were all brothers, 
Even someone in a Reds cap, Ill shake your hand...but were aquaintences.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm all in for your idea woody if B' approves. Like you say it's more about lifting B's spirit than about a stolen phone. He did alot for us and this is our chance to do at least a little for him. I had the same thought as lappy and wished I had the $ to replace the phone for B'. But it's about more than that now.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Cards handed it to the Reds today. They always have their ticket man. NL East and West are looking tough this year too. Might actually make for a good post season (I say in the 2nd week of the season lol).


----------



## Br1cK'd

Where to start....

@ Nate - I am sorry to hear your story man. I have been around the military my whole life, and am familiar with the effects of PTSD and what those stressful situations can do to someone. I am glad to hear you came out of it and found a way as a better man. My experience is by no means as traumatic as what you experienced brother. I have two good frineds now who are starting to go through the VA process of getting help for their PTSD, having seen some really really bad stuff in the Desert, both in Iraq and Afghanistan. I feel for you brother, and man, it is I, who makes myself available to you if you need an ear. I appreciate you man. I also know that we all have each others backs, I've never doubted that about this group, which is why I feel open to share personal type stuff in here.

@ Woody - Dude, I don't even know what to say, my eyes started to well up after reading that post brother. I'm in an unstable place, and no longer trying to hide that from myself and those around me. You all have had my back/side/support through all the crap I have been going through this year, I know I can always turn to this forum for some kind words that aren't just fluff, when everything else around me seems to be failing. I am truly touched by the gesture, and I'm not thinking about it as charity. If that is something this great group of peeps decides y'all want to do, I would be beyond honored to hold the official Zen Lounge handset, if it plays out that way. If not though, that's no stress man, just knowing you guys think about this for me, is an honor enough in itself.

So much more to say, but I gotta run out to a client site, I'll be back on this thread tonight, and on gtalk for those that want a personal convo.

One Love Zen Familia.


----------



## sugartibbs

Keep workin it Brick'd, your an inspiration to me, though i don't say it..you always see the bright side and keep goin...hells to the ya!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Annex has a little sum sum new http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871


----------



## lapdog01

Wood..great minds think alike ( not me) as i told my wife i would like to get B a new rig, she said " why dont you include all the guys, and give them a chance to help out a friend..so needless to say, im in.
sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

Man ....i mean its cool... butI know we lost in the finals and it is that time...Fresh why you clown me.. we played our best act like you've been there ..oh thats right..you havent been there... heres your rattle, do you need your baabaa, ooh its time for teletubbies

Yeah i know, incoming...Lt. turn us into the wind, bring us to Hotel Corpin...


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> I appreciate the sentiment guys, I really do, but the fire's gone. If not gone, it's barely an ember. I sat down to fix a couple of issues with the themes last weekend, and after 15 minutes, said fuck it and deleted all my files. I guess they not only took all my shit that day, but something inside is seriously effed up right now, and I just don't have the desire, or care, to do much in any aspect of my life right now.


Br1cK'd, we care about you even though we've never met. I owe my friendship to all of the Zennites to you. I read about my friends trials and tribulations of life, I laugh with them and cry with them. NEVER in my 48 years have I felt so attached to a group of people I've never seen. It's because of of you. So the next time you sit down and work on something Zen-like, think of us, And if you can't do it for yourself at first, do it for us. You'll find why you enjoyed it in the first place and sparked something in us all that makes us come together here everyday. We'll appreciate it and soon, you will too.

OK, corny off!


----------



## sugartibbs

Well said eddy, ive learned as you get older..stuff you took for granted are important, i could have done so much more when I was younger, I just thought we were all bulletproof, blinders on then, there off now...


----------



## sugartibbs

OMG its Steven Seagals birthday...the jokes are endless
Under siege.what happens when ... 
personal favorite..cook kick assd ,bangs the hotie, cue the credits...and cut,,


----------



## eddychecker

Funny, when his movies were fresh, they were funny and entertaining. Now they are more sad than anything else, knowing what a load he became. The girl is still hot though. Like you said, tibbsy, our perspectives do change as we get older.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im a indie rocker, but a Led Zeppelin Zofo tune comes on, weellll I get a little misty they dont write them like that any more...

Been a long time since I rock and rolled....
carry me back, carry me back ..baby where I came from


----------



## Br1cK'd

Y'all are too much. I'm at one of those rare lost for words moments. No matter what, we are in the extended family category IMO. I appreciate each and every one of you guys, and the positive and supportive group we have going here.

If you all end up doing what you're talking about, I'll say again I would be honored. I don't ever expect anything mi familia, if it doesn't pan out, honestly, these intentions and all this energy being directed my way, means more to your boy here than any gadget or gizmo ever could.

Love you guys.

#nohomo

(except for douggie when he's in his children of the night getup, grrrrr!)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Ok then we have me, Nate, Tibbs, Eddy, Lappy, Jorge and Doug so far. Send me a PM with the amount you want to send (even if it is the original $20 amount). That way I can keep track and also shoot you my mailing address.

Unless someone who has a PayPal account and wants to be the banker. My next 10 days are jammed with kids stuff and there is no way for me to get to a bank to set up an account. Wifey already put the kibosh on linking to our account.


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrow would you pm me, look I can do certain things Im good with odin, and sdk , but Im pretty weak on posting and recieving, Im more comfortable this way, I love this thread and my peeps, but straight up. You guys are alot ahead of me.Look its probly best that I cant post stuff, but this is important to me, I have a pay pal account, but thats 3 days ..


----------



## Woody

PM sent. No rush on things for now. Still need to hear from the night crew and see if they are in to help kick down.

Everything is preliminary right now until I hear from all the peeps. Prolly a day or two.



sugartibbs said:


> Im a indie rocker, but a Led Zeppelin Zofo tune comes on, weellll I get a little misty they dont write them like that any more...
> 
> Been a long time since I rock and rolled....
> carry me back, carry me back ..baby where I came from


I've posted this before but you just reminded me of it again.


----------



## ndwgs

@ B

Brother man, glad you see where I am coming from. Besides that, you got my point. We are in it to win it baby! Haha. Seriousness tho, glad you are there. YOU started it all. Man, I've been following your ROMs like nobody's bitnez. You, Master, Shredd, etc, man, it was awesome. Then those G1 days, where my addictions started, lololol.

Anyway, like what Eddy said, YOU DON'T have to do it for the sake of doing it. Hell, I'm sometimes selfish, only because I know I deserve life to the fullest. Besides, when my selfishness kicks, it's all about spoiling my brats over, and I'm ok with that. If we get you your N4 and wanna lay low, hell, be selfish about it, go for it! Concoct the best ZEN Rom you got.... If not for you, then do it for the guys honor. And PLEASE KNOW, we expect NOTHING from you. I have drinking buddies of mine who've since long gone... i know they don't expect me, but I drink one for them, every damn day. They all rest in peace.

Thank you for having our backs. I return that back. Just remember, you are an important factor for these crew.

As you get older, like Tibbs say, you learn more in life of the good things. I myself add a grain of rice in my bowl each time I am blessed that i have learned. Well, this grunt have learned to maybe start opening up to what my past life is about. Hell, i had a grandpa, rest his soul, whom i know for a fact would tell me stories from World War 2 when I was young. Later on in life, my mother told me that he had "War Demons" (we call that, PTSD now), and he never did once tell anyone of my uncles and aunts those stories. I was grandpa's, only grandson. I had the honor of knowing stories from him and knowing he never shared them but me. I remember him telling me that my mother was born in a bunker in the Southeast Pacific. Cool isn't it?

If I ever, I might share a story or two later on in our lounge. It's a good feeling that I let these "Demons" out, and share an almost similar experience to you guys. And B, i know it was life and death, so don't you ever say it isn't as much of an impact like mine. Ask your friends, PTSD affects anyone. And you are "feeling" the edge of it. Better to have friends who knows how to deal with trauma, than keeping to yourself.

Nathan. aka Nate Dawg.


----------



## ndwgs

Hey Woody, I know for sure a Pay Pal account can keep the "donated" amount. Long ago, from the brown side, someone donated to me, and it was on pending status for (i think) about a month, and then it got sent back to the original donator. I didn't want to accept his donation, so I let it go into pending. Then after awhile, he texted me why he donated (cause of a big help that recover his Vibrant from semi brick status), and wondered why it got 'reverted' or 'cleared' from his Pay Pal. Story short, I guess it goes away unless accepted or something. I got a Pal account, but it's been ages since i logged in. I don't know if i could re-access it.

Suggestion?

Maybe we can open one for someone, a volunteer, to handle this (if not you)? Also, i'll send you a pm or gtalk my stuff.


----------



## Woody

Let's give it a day or two and see who's in. I'll shoot some PMs on the brown side tomorrow at work. Best to see who we have first.

But @all else, hit me up with a PM either here or there with you status and amount (even if original $20). I'm keeping track/tally.

Edit::: All my devices just ran out of battery at the same time. This is my last post for the night before it shuts off on its own. Do have to say though that I have been texting, gtalking, modding and listened to a baseball game and a half. This thing multitasks like a mofo. Silly international types with their 1gb of ram.


----------



## sugartibbs

The night crew??Dougie Fresh dont get up till roun midnight and then maybe, and only if theres a hottie in distress,who will trade naughty vampire pics I wouldn't wait up. I think theres an app for that, but its Iphone, I aint got time for that,


----------



## dougfresh

Whaaa, I'm groggy from just waking up lmao. Cuban coffee please


----------



## ndwgs

*Bisch slaps Count Douhg-cula with the Solo Fresh, cheeks side*

Wake up! Get to work on this, or go to work, silly vampire Canadian Ballet broski!

Jk, all **** luv, precious


----------



## yosup

@Woodz
I may be in the minority here (Asian pun aside), but I actually would prefer to do it via PayPal (instead of floating a live check thru the ether). What if those who prefer, donate directly to B's PayPal Donation Link ... and then PM you with the transaction date and amount?

( too much to catch up on ... so "I'll be back" laterz, homies )

I think the next donation drive will be for a DF.Solo.Ho.Fresh replacement - ie. that thing must be getting crusty and all ripped up by now. The throw-a-hotdog-in-a-hallway comment may have been more revealing than he realized - ie. he's now rockin the Kim-Kardashian-Ho-Fresh (aka the "Laurentian Abyss").


----------



## sugartibbs

Back to that fresh dude, call me conspiracy, but Im sharpening an ash stake, Dude we all saw it, being villanous. 
Remember Pac-man jones at the script club...being rebellion, making it rain,...
Ive seen many UFO's Doug scares me man...this stake aint sharp enough..Im thinkin Bazooka

It was me
Art bell
Lindsy Lohan,


----------



## Woody

Well, I was gonna do this monumental post for the 1 year anniversary, but I think that the last few pages really speak for themselves as to the impact that a simple thread has created, so I'll just leave it at that. The outpouring of help and kindness has far overtaken what I thought it would be. Not to slight anyone or anything, but this is truly a special group and I am proud to be a part of it.

Now on to business.

@Yosup When I first thought about doing this, I wanted it to be a surprise for him. You know keep it covert and then send it to him with a note inside from the Zen Crew. But then after talking to Doug and Nate the other night, something crept in my mind. Pride is a dangerous thing and what some might think is a warn gesture, others might think it as charity and be offended. That is NOT what we want and while we do all know each other fairly well, we still have little idiosyncrasies that are our own. Brian is a great person, but like Nate or you or me, there are things that can eat at you. That is why I made it public and for all to see, but also for him to give us the OK.

I think that the best thing to do is like you said and just everyone shoot their $'s to his PayPal directly. That way when he gets it all, he can order it up.

So everyone who PM'd me yesterday and overnight, please begin pulling the trigger on those accounts. Below is a list of everyone who PM'd me. I will NOT put the amount that they committed to, as that would be uncouth of me. *But let me just say that with what was sent to me, we already have enough*. (Edit: Miscalculated. Still need $100 more. We have $200+ on the books as of now) There are others out there that have not responded to me for one reason or another (probably because they haven't logged on yet). If your name is not on the list, please do not feel scorned, it is just that we came up with the total way faster than I thought.

Shredd
Eddy
Jorge
Jrongi
Lappy
Nate
The above have all said amounts they can do AND via PayPal.
Yosup- Not sure how much but you can do it via PayPal
Doug- I'll get at you later on about something on Gtalk

Tibbs and I don't have PayPal, so I'll shoot him B's address and we'll send ours snail-mail.

So here it is. Click that sum-bitch and get our boy back in the sunlight.

Br1cK'ds PayPal link

Edit:: I forgot. ONce you do the PayPal thing, hit me up with a PM and the actual amount so I can keep track of what is actually flowing in.


----------



## shreddintyres

hey Woody, just wanted to let you know the Paypal link doesnt seem to be working for me for the time being, in either case would you mind PM'ing us the address



Code:


<br />
Sorry — your last action could not be completed<br />
If you were making a purchase or sending money, we recommend that you check both your PayPal account and your email for a transaction confirmation after 30 minutes.<br />
If you came to this page from another website, please return to that site (don't use your browser's Back button) and restart your activity.<br />
If you came from PayPal's website, click the PayPal logo in the upper-left corner to return to our home page and restart your activity. You might have to log in again.<br />

EDIT - Nevermind it was something on my end


----------



## Br1cK'd

You guys really fill my heart up this between last night and this morning. Woody, if you want to keep track, I will pm you with the details of the donations I receive. Even if you guys don't have paypal, you can do a donation from any card directly to the account, without having to do a paypal to paypal transaction, since I have mine setup as a merchant account. That might make things easier for those without existing paypal account.

EDIT - Seems the plan is to use my paypal, which is fine. Use my donation link to the left, or HERE

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Shredd, Try to get into it from the Donate link under B's avatar. I clicked it and it took me to his Bossdj523 page. Sorry that you are the G.Pig but so it goes. Once you get yours done, I'll update my last post on the other page.

Edit: Ok Shredd was able to get it done.

Also, I submitted a request to get my name changed and a 2nd post and they changed my name faster than I could figure out how to do the captcha with my request. Thank you RW Admins. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mostdef69

GGGGRRRR. Just got a roof leaking in my house. 4 fricken leak! Wtf just got a new roof!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Damn Mos, hopefully it's under warranty?

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Xenoism turned me on to the New Inverted Market here. Not bad.

What is that? 3 market changes in the 2.5 years that I have been on Android. Nothing wrong with the last one imo.


----------



## Mostdef69

We bought the house last year and we have all the paper work who did this house. Well I call the roofer today...sigh... They are out of business. But my cousin is coming with tool and material for the roof. He a roofer. I hope I don't have rotten wood.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Damn duder, unfortunately there is prob a reason they went out of business. Hopefully your cuz will have some good news for you, and crossing my fingers that it simply needs some strategically placed tar patches to seal it up.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mostdef69

Woody said:


> Xenoism turned me on to the New Inverted Market here. Not bad.
> 
> What is that? 3 market changes in the 2.5 years that I have been on Android. Nothing wrong with the last one imo.


It work on my vide with super nexus. Not bad at all easy to use.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Confirmed working on the Vibe running HB as well, I like the password protection for purchases with your google password, better than the pin number IMO.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry to hear that Mostdef, its probly in the valleys, eveyrone has problems there, its all in how you cut the shingles, part of being a homowner, ive seen alot of wannabes with a nail gun..makes us all look bad

Fyi in the summer of 1980 I was 15, got on doing a strip mall roof in Tulsa, on the roof in one of the hottest summers on record, something like 25 days over 100, I lost feeling in my toes,for over a year, boots and shorts, no way I'd quit,had to prove I was tough, LOL


----------



## Mostdef69

Well I need to replace 2 plywood,felt paper and one bundle of shingle. Time to run to store get the material and can't be finish today till the rain stop. It been raining for 3 days. Drip.....drip.....drip.... Sigh....

Oh and replace drywall too... Sigh...


----------



## sugartibbs

In the business thats 1/2 a square,hate to say it but as a Farmer/cowpoke/trim carpenter ..after the last 2 years Id be happy if it rained everyday..we had to sell alot of cattle we couldn't afford to feed, looks like I'll be workin alot of xtra hrs, to get us back where we were, but its part of it, I love a challenge..


----------



## ndwgs

Woods, nice inverted, not playing nice on a TW Port, by Beanstown, his Jelly 'Beans' on the brown side S3. Stock is playing better.

Annnnddd yes. Better idea by yosup to put it on B's PayPal. Wow, love the turn out to this, based on what Woody stated, close to the amount? Awesome!

M.Def, broski, sorry about the roof. I'm about to replace the bathroom toilet on the house, not looking forward, but easy fix. Better me doing the work than pay a contractor. Perks of owning a home.


----------



## Mostdef69

Holy crap bundle of shingle price went up big time. I tried call ABC supply same price as Menard. Everything going up No wonder why customer can't afford contractor.


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Anniversary Zen Familia











ndwgs said:


> Woods, nice inverted, not playing nice on a TW Port, by Beanstown, his Jelly 'Beans' on the brown side S3. Stock is playing better.
> 
> Annnnddd yes. Better idea by yosup to put it on B's PayPal. Wow, love the turn out to this, based on what Woody stated, close to the amount? Awesome!
> 
> M.Def, broski, sorry about the roof. I'm about to replace the bathroom toilet on the house, not looking forward, but easy fix. Better me doing the work than pay a contractor. Perks of owning a home.


 Agreed..Just replaced a water heater..Homeownership can be bittersweet.


----------



## eddychecker

Happy first year Zenners!

Vibe question, have any of you tried the the modem from the SGS 4G? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qdxctifckifau4/signed_kj6_modem.zip
That phone used our KB5 modem and I'm wondering if the new one will work/make any difference.


----------



## samsgun357

Woody my brother, I tried to pm you last night but it stuck on sending forever (like 30secs) and wouldn't send. I will be contributing to the delinquency of an android user and chucking down some PayPal skrilla. I can't do no lapdog big baller monies but I will contribute none the less.

Eddy, I would love to be the guinea pig and flash that modem but my port is bad on my vibe and I can't charge it to turn it on. I'll have to wait until the girlfriend gets home so I can steal the battery from hers.
Speaking of the girlfriend, I'm headed to tmob tomorrow to hopefully grab her an N4. Nothing but a kick in the bucket with the new pricing scheme.

Hard to believe the RW brass has allowed this debauchery to go on for a year lol.
I haven't been a member of the family long but this thing of ours is truly something unique!

????????


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Woody I will be contributing to the delinquency of an android user and chucking down some PayPal skrilla. I can't do no lapdog big baller monies but I will contribute none the less.











Brotha can you spare a dime???


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Happy first year Zenners!
> 
> Vibe question, have any of you tried the the modem from the SGS 4G? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qdxctifckifau4/signed_kj6_modem.zip
> That phone used our KB5 modem and I'm wondering if the new one will work/make any difference.


Happy Anniversary my Zenster brothers. 
Hey Ed I tried out the modem.bin and couldn't get a baseband, even after 3 reboots. It's a no-go my friend


----------



## eddychecker

Thanks DF!


----------



## jrongi1

Happy anniversary guys I remember when this started I have not been a part whole time but thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy anniversary Zen Fam, to originators and newcomers alike. May we enjoy many more!

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## ndwgs

Happy Anniversary indeed. I looked back on the first few pages... and look at us, it has grown! From Brown, to the green pasteurization. .. err wait...









Hey Gunny, biting on the N4 huh? Let me know how it goes, if you can finance just the phone or at least finance it, with just a month of plan? Fanagling with the system


----------



## Mostdef69

Happy Anniversary!!

PS. @wood ....my birthday is 7/10/69


----------



## samsgun357

The way I understand it is, you pay the down payment and finance it monthly. As far as the plan, I already have to pay as you go month to month plans @$50 for unlimited talk+text and 500mb of data.
I will definitely let you all know how it goes. Hopefully tomorrow my new sig will say sent from the jawz of life!

????????


----------



## jaliscojorge

Is that with Tmobile guny? I wonder what the deal would be for those of us still under contract?

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Mostdef69 said:


> PS. @wood ....my birthday is 7/10/69


Got it. Will update the OP tomorrow once I get to my PC.

@all Don't forget to PM me with your amounts once you've hit the PayPal button on B's account so we can keep track. I'll keep the amounts confidential but need to know when to say that we have enough.

Happy Anniversary to all. Haven't been on since this afternoon. Had a bad flash on both my phone and my tablet. Talk about a predicament. 1 was a bad download and the other was due to the new TWRP 2.5 screen format. I've come back from the nether regions but I was in the weeds there for a bit. You know, you get mild sweats on your palms and back of your neck. Knowing full well that you can recover but dredding the next few hours of "work".


----------



## samsgun357

jaliscojorge said:


> Is that with Tmobile guny? I wonder what the deal would be for those of us still under contract?
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


Yeah T-Mobile. If I understand this correctly your contract is a separate deal. If you wanted a new device, regardless of existing contract because you will still have to full fill it, you pay the down payment, $49.99 on N4, $69.99 on S3, then pay $17 per month on N4, $20 per on S3 for 24 months. You basically pay for the phone over the finance period, during which it is locked. After you pay the phone off they will give you unlock code. I don't think you are required to add a plan but if you are, all there new plans are month to month. No more 2 year service contract. After the first month you don't have to pay it again, no penalties.

I think this is great. Hardest part will be educating the consumer. I was confused as hell at first but kept reading info on it.

????????


----------



## Mostdef69

Woody said:


> Got it. Will update the OP tomorrow once I get to my PC.
> 
> @all Don't forget to PM me with your amounts once you've hit the PayPal button on B's account so we can keep track. I'll keep the amounts confidential but need to know when to say that we have enough.


I will PM you tomorrow for B


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks for the info guny. Not a bad deal. Makes me itch to try the n4. But I'll wait for now. Have other more necessary toys to aquire/repair first.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Mostdef69

eddychecker said:


> Happy first year Zenners!
> 
> Vibe question, have any of you tried the the modem from the SGS 4G? https://www.dropbox....d_kj6_modem.zip
> That phone used our KB5 modem and I'm wondering if the new one will work/make any difference.


 i tried with my vibe. No go. it abort during the installation


----------



## sugartibbs

Since were celebrating ...do this google Allman brothers ..jessica I met Dickie betts at a studio Jam..dudes about 5'5 but watch him at the 3;20 mark serious guitar on an old Les Paul.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> i tried with my vibe. No go. it abort during the installation


Here's a fixed one. Didn't work for me like I said before
https://copy.com/sIfYn


----------



## Mostdef69

dougfresh said:


> Here's a fixed one. Didn't work for me like I said before
> https://copy.com/sIfYn


i tried your..... it did install but no baseband it unknown and i look at my APN it never pop up still blank screen. and doug u have just brick my phone. JK... still no go


----------



## dougfresh

Yes Mos, I retried it again but went the same as you, no BBand, or IMEI. Reflashed KB5 and everything is well. You like that message I left you lolol


----------



## ndwgs

Since its a anniversary... Question:

When did you guys bought the Vibrant? Assuming err body had some start there? I actually started as a Nokia / Symbian and moved to a N1. That's how I learned Java, JavaScript, and Jar Files.

My Nokia 6630. My Symbian S60 Platform. Not released here in the States. First 3G Symbian Smartphone for Europe. I remember while in Germany, that phone was the shhhhzzz. First time I got to do "video calling". Hot phone, especially 3G was taking off, back in '04. But when I went back to the US, 3G was barely being accepted. And all these nice features, gone. I remember it was GPRS was the bomb here. I actually had a Nokia 8250i, under the old AT&T '02. Switched to TMo under GPRS faster than AT&T when I got the 6630. TMo's network still faster than AT&T still, to some extent, lol. Aaahh, memories at gsmforum dot gsmhost under Symbian GSM, is where you'd find me at that time... as a Symbian games dev, and a moderator part time.

Nexus 1 was the first of my android days. But it was more complex than jar java games. I remember I was stock but rooted. Hahaha.. awesome days. Back then, Jail break is a "Sin". Lmao! But alas, that phone was short lived because I fell inlove with another phone, so I sold it.

Then there was the Samsung Galaxy S series. Still with T-Mobile, when they announced the S Series called the Vibrant. Talk about a major overhaul, when I finally formally introduced myself to Android, flashing ROMs and what not.

Aaah... memories.

What's yours?


----------



## sugartibbs

Good Lord, put your in your false teeth and then flash, granpapa Lawerence Welk boot screen..


----------



## sugartibbs

oops I did it again, sorry, my best was in the Team whisky when it was dangerous to flash. many a night trying to get into download, my fav was probly Dan Brutals Series, overclocked at 1.5 on the Vib when she was the schizzzzz.Child please....


----------



## sugartibbs

Since the laundry is out there, I remember back in the day..on the brown side Brick"d had a Marijuana leaf avatar..you can change it over there pronto., but its Tibbs..I have it saved..


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Awesome reading this morning. Your experiences are all similar while totally independent. I'm in the same boat. After years with blackberry on T-Mobile, I was fed up with all my buddies having touch screens that worked instead of BB's stupid touch/click screen and thankfully T-Mobile didn't get the iPhone. I bought my Vibe used on ebay a week after they came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I didn't want to have a contract even thought I've been with them since Voicestream. Quick sidebar, remember when Jamie Lee Curtis was super smokin hot?? Not the "let's get regular" yogurt pusher she is now. Anyway, I hated my phone. Eclair was awful. The battery lasted 6 hours tops. I carried two spare batteries and a spare phone and switched my SIM when I was out working and couldn't leave it constantly recharging. Then the light shined on me or it? and I rooted and flashed Team Whiskey's ROM with the laughing oyster boot animation. The phone lasted all day! Then they had updates! Updates? You mean I have to do this all the time? I was in heaven. What? Other people make ROMs for this phone? ZenDroid, TW, Eugene's fixes, Jellette's GPS hacks, heck I wasn't getting anything done at work. Then the dark days came with GB. Br1cK'd, I was a fan of your GingerZen. I was strutting around telling all of my iPhone buddies I had the latest Android software. Then MIUI came out with a Vibe version and I loved it. I liked the weekly updates pushed to the phone. I liked the themes, even the ones in Chinese. Battery life was OK, not great and never as good as those Froyo builds, but it lasted all day and I was happy with it. I stuck with it until B came out with ICZ. Now we're here. I haven't really looked at the forbidden zone for weeks. We have a great dev, a master kernel builder, fantastic themes and a nice level of updatery. Sorry, I'm running on and on, but I love my phone and this group has made that possible. Thanks DD!


----------



## Mostdef69

My first phone is the Motorola pager. Yep that right use the phone booth.


----------



## dougfresh

Mostdef69 said:


> My first phone is the Motorola pager. Yep that right use the phone booth.


 Oh man I rocked the Bravo and the Super Bravo with different clear cases. I must have owned at least 20 different pagers in the day. 
My first smartphone was a HTC Touch Diamond running Windows 6.5 resistant touch with a stylus.I could put like 7 mp3's on it and then the memory will get full. In November 2010 I bought the Vibe in a BOGO deal with my pops. I Jan. 2011 I flashed my first ROM from EDT followed by my dad shortly afterwards. I remember staying up until 8 am trying to un-brick Betsy multiple times. Very stressing but I loved it. Really had to use my noodle back then, now it's easy. Download, flash, and have a nice day


----------



## shreddintyres

happy Anniversary y'all, id give yall my android rundown but im going on 34 hours now with out sleep so itll come another day. Hope everyone is doing well on this fine... i have no idea what day it is any more

- Cheers


----------



## dougfresh

One word, Adderall


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh this is rich..beep, beep..paging the Vampire, Paging the Vampire...Get off that little girl and call us back...


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> One word, Adderall


Nah cant get Adderall on this island. Ritalin instead lol


----------



## samsgun357

I had a plethora of pagers and "dumb" phones, some I wanted and some I "had to" buy because my ex girlfriend would get mad and break my shit. I had old school at&t for awhile then went tmob prepaid.

My first android experience was with the T-Mobile comet from Waway. I thought it was cool...it sucks, got wet from a spilled drink and died. Then I got a mytouch 3g slide=HTC espresso from CL. I thought I'd like the physical keyboard, big negative. I never rooted it or anything. Shortly after I got that, I bought my vibe on CL and gave the HTC to the girlfriend. She ended up liking the vibe so much she wanted one, so I sold the HTC and bought her a captivate for $50. Started researching how to root etc and started at it. I was a lurker sort of on XDA for awhile. I finally got the nerve up to install cm7 (never ran custom froyo) and I bricked my phone (hard brick paperweight style). Sent it to mobile tech videos for JTAG and unbrickable mod. Finally got cm7 installed but went to passion shortly after that. Ran a few different ICS ROMs, gummy, slim, iczen of course. I didn't even create an XDA account until like May of last year, but put in work over there afterwards. I needed help one day and who else?? Woody to the rescue!!
And the rest is history.

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Go gunny, I had a really good reply, but I gotta check myself...I get away with much more than I'm worth...


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Good Lord, put your in your false teeth and then flash, granpapa Lawerence Welk boot screen..


ROFL.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

I have to keep this quick, got a busy morning ahead of me, but wow guys, I am floored already. I won't list names unless given to ok, but wow guys, y'all have raised over $200 so far. Your boy here is truly touched, and grateful. Not just for the one's who have donated mind you, but for all of the supportive and awesome heads that we have here. I will be sending out personal PM's as well, when I get a few minutes to do so.

Woody, I will PM you with the details later on today for your record keeping.

One Love!


----------



## Woody

SGS3'ers. I flashed the RB nightly 4/5 edition with the latest BMS 3.4 kernel. It is nice, but I have one aesthetic issue that I do not like. The Settings menu is split in Tablet format. I tried to change the PA settings to Stock and that gave me a Nav Bar. If I wanted my phone to look like a tablet, I would have gotten a Padphone. If I wanted a Nav Bar, I would have gotten and Gnex or N4. I tried to turn the Nav Bar off in RootBox Settings and it didn't work. I then tried to change the DPI to get the Settings back to one pane and I must have either screwed too much up or was just frustrated with my bad flashes last night on my tablet. I reverted back to 3.9.1 build with BMS 3/25 kernel. It works, but now I want to know why I couldn't fiux those two things. Maybe I'll flash it again later on tonight after baseball practice.

Anyone know how to do this?

@B, I tried to Donate with a pre-paid card and it wouldn't let me. I'll have the family CFO do something this evening. Most have been hitting me up with PMs but let's see if our number meld with each other. Also, I think that we should leave names out, so as not to ostracize anyone who can't help monetarily for one reason or another.

Edit:: Best effen wife ever. She does these studies on products for a few companies where they send you products to test, you review them and then keep the product. She just got me this Draftmark Tap System. now if I can get her to get on some electronic/mobile/communications studies. Muhahahaha!


----------



## samsgun357

That thing looks pretty cool, I want one!!
Where do you buy those jugs of brewski?

Tibbs, please don't censor yourself, maybe a word here or there, but not yourself. A world with a censored tibbs isn't worth living in. Do you bruh!

????????



sugartibbs said:


> Go gunny, I had a really good reply, but I gotta check myself...I get away with much more than I'm worth...


????????


----------



## Woody

We have this place down by the stadium called The Party Source. I am sure there is one in every town, but it is like 50,000sq/ft of booze, beer, cigars and party supplies. I've already checked the website and they sell the refills there. Everythign from Bud to Bass to Heiny to Stella. Can't wait for it to come. Weather is changing and we'll be spending more time outside on the weekends and nothing compliments a nice grass cut, like a cold beer on a Sunday afternoon.

Edit:: And I agree with you. Tibbs, just keep it in moderation so as not to attract attention. No worries everyone. I think that we are good to go, was just getting out there as it does. Again, no big deal fellas.


----------



## ndwgs

YOSUUUUPPPPPEEEERRRRRR!

"Ahem, you dinnah, is weady...." hum hum hum... lol

Thanks for pointing that out bruh. I long forgotten that ya'll did that almost a year ago. I don't remember posting such, so that's why I'm a year late (wet behind my ears and my Dougie Fresh Solo's)

All **** Count D!

Damn, reading thru that, brought a ton of memories, on how I jumped from ROM to ROM. I actually didn't start from Loki, i was straight ZenDroid from B's stuff. But then again, those times I was either with lay low, just helping here and there, and flashing from Master's Axura, and a mainstay tester, or jumping on with the testing of Krylon's port of the SGS 4G to the vibes.

LOL, like MP has said in that page, I too was sad that Jocelyn stopped making kernels. That right there is the bomb of a kernel. If I didn't know any better, WOMEN in general are perfectionist. Well... of some sort. I would know, i growing up in cousins that mostly equiped with the Feme Fetal Female gender.

Then there's also Alexia's theme, and where I mostly hanged out in the Whiskey forums.. as apps and themes part. Though I admit, i never shared my workings, because I did it to "Unpack" theme's, than rebuild or let alone build one. I barely helped Tonicacid's Themes at that time. LOL

Maybe i'm getting a bit old to read along the lines of services.jar...

ROM builds are too far advance for this old dog. Ha, even Woodster had a Nokia! S60 platform was the shzz. Symbian started a cult in the Java/Javascript world.

Anywho, sorry for not searching... I myself preach, but didn't do that here, oy vey. I'll spank myself later *snickers* (more to do with the SOLO!)

Twatterloo's errbody! Battle has just begun!

Edit:

OHHH MY

Draft... nom nom gulp gulp

Crap. Going to buy me some Lagger now. Thanks Woody... thanks for adding to the addictions, nyaaahahahahahahaha

I want one of those!!!!!

Prolly cost an arm and a leg to have that draft system!

Edit 2:

I stand corrected, only $50 buckksss??

http://www.budshop.com/product/35403


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> SGS3'ers. I flashed the RB nightly 4/5 edition with the latest BMS 3.4 kernel. It is nice, but I have one aesthetic issue that I do not like. The Settings menu is split in Tablet format. I tried to change the PA settings to Stock and that gave me a Nav Bar. If I wanted my phone to look like a tablet, I would have gotten a Padphone. If I wanted a Nav Bar, I would have gotten and Gnex or N4. I tried to turn the Nav Bar off in RootBox Settings and it didn't work. I then tried to change the DPI to get the Settings back to one pane and I must have either screwed too much up or was just frustrated with my bad flashes last night on my tablet. I reverted back to 3.9.1 build with BMS 3/25 kernel. It works, but now I want to know why I couldn't fiux those two things. Maybe I'll flash it again later on tonight after baseball practice.
> 
> Anyone know how to do this?


Woody, if i remember right, didn't RB had that XPosed App embedded to it? if not, maybe that's whats causing that. But then you change the DPI. Did you use "Per DPI Mod" setting? Me, i'm using the Xposed Framework / Per-App DPI Settings / Xposed Tweakbox. That's the only ones I know of, that can change DPI to tablet look or some sort. If you have those installed, or the RB has that, might want to check that out and it could be that it's causing it.

I remember when i tried out Liquid Smoove, lol, i flashed an Xposed uninstaller.zip from here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574401

At the bottom, it has a CWM disabler. Not sure if it would work. I know if you didnt want the dpi, you resort to that. Correct me if i'm wrong tho.

Btw, love the PIE enablers.... awwweeesome mod.


----------



## Woody

The latest builds have swapped out Xposed for PA settings and I have no idea how those work. I was hoping someone (*cough*Jason) could help me out with what is what. I don't mind the PA settings, but I don't want a Nav Bar at all (I have buttons already, why have another set?) or a split screened settings.

I'll keep looking around and in it later on tonight. Like I said, it was a bad Android night for the Wood. I give thanks everyday for the great thing called....Nandroid.


----------



## ndwgs

Edit:

Currently running a ported TW, and I just saw in the brown side, xposed framework may well work on any rom, but if the 'chef' of the rom, say Vanilla RBox, has it encoded in, you may want to refer to the thread before flashing that disabler. they might have one different from Rovo's Universal uninstaller.

I don't want to cause a massive S3 brickaroo's in this mug.

I know with what I'm running currently, its Beanstown Verizon S3 ported to TMo. And his has a different setup, but left the Per DPI part, to the user based of TMo. So mine is universal. So, fair warning?


----------



## dougfresh

I had the same issues on PA on the 959 a couple months ago and wiped the data in the PA apk and a reboot did the trick. Reset it to 360 and Phone mode.


----------



## eddychecker

Woody said:


> Edit:: Best effen wife ever. She does these studies on products for a few companies where they send you products to test, you review them and then keep the product. She just got me this Draftmark Tap System. now if I can get her to get on some electronic/mobile/communications studies. Muhahahaha!


Wife's like that are special. You're a lucky man! Mine surprises me with Belgian Ales (Mmmm), but not all the time because it wouldn't be a surprise then would it?


----------



## ndwgs

Yeah Woodster, this "Xposed" or "Paranoid" settings is what most 'chefs' are conjuring up, nowadays. But for an average user like me who likes the KISS concept... it's easy to miss that the "chef" just got this 'settings' cooked in their rom. So i started to read up on about this XPosed Framework / Paranoid Android Settings.

Anyone wants to start on this, here are the links to from the Browner Pastures:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1574401
Framework Xposed Installer/Discussion. It tells you what this is about.

http://www.villainro...framework_mods/
Framework MODS. Not all is compatible. Read, read, read.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2012770
Great info from Pulser G2 (haven't read the whole thread just yet)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1629653
Rovo's Tweakbox, where i'm currently reading up on, and experimenting with the current rom i am in, 4.1.2 Jelly 'Beans' Build 14, VZW Port

More out there, including PIE Control. Anyone here heard about it? Sure you guys do! lol. (behind on every curve for me, damnit) I'm going to see if i can try to get it working on the Vibes later today.


----------



## dougfresh

Semaphore for the N Four (it rhymes) woot! woot!


----------



## ndwgs

DF, that is the most sexiest look for a 4.2 i have ever laid eyes on


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> DF, that is the most sexiest look for a 4.2 i have ever laid eyes on


Nate you're making me want to go to the Chinese Restaurant lolol. Get me a #9 and twatterloo sammich


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woody said:


> @B, I tried to Donate with a pre-paid card and it wouldn't let me. I'll have the family CFO do something this evening. Most have been hitting me up with PMs but let's see if our number meld with each other. Also, I think that we should leave names out, so as not to ostracize anyone who can't help monetarily for one reason or another.


Rgr wilco, reading you loud and clear. Homebrew, if snail mail is the easiest option for you, I am in no rush. Whatever works easiest man.

You guys made this Grinch's heart grow three times yesterday. The outreach of support, from those that did donate, and those that can't and still reach out to me with nothing but kindness and compassion in their hearts and words, it's mind blowing.

I am honored to call this group here friends. No, friends isn't right, family is more like it.

Currently guys we are stitting at $254.24, a tiny bit of that (the change) was existing in the account, lol, everything else has come from those that were able to contribute. Woody, that may not exactly match what you have, that's the number after paypal takes it's cut. I'll send over a more detailed list to you in a PM tonight or tomorrow. I also plan on making the tracking number known once I get this ordered, so that you guys can know I am using this for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Woody

Just so that you know, it has never been about the device. It could be a box full of mouse traps for all we care. It is about getting something that you lost when the whole girl thing happened and then looking down the barrel. It is all about getting you back in the game of life and show you that there is still good out there (somewhere). A phone is just a phone, but sentiment is more about the person and people.

Also, I would like to say this. Even when you get the phone, you are under no obligation to "create" anything whatsoever. This is something for you, Brian the person and not Br1cK'd the developer. I think we all know that anyways, but I just wanted to put it in type just to be clear. I do like the idea of putting the tracking number in there. Keeps honor among men, if you know what I mean.

******************
We are almost there peeps. Just a bit more and I think the ones that PM'd me they were going to send, haven't yet. So once they do, it should push it over the top before the weekend is out. And since I don't use PayPal, I didn't know about their cut. I guess I should have though, it's 'Merica afterall and everyone gets a cut somewhere in the chain.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm on the page with you Woody, but I do want you guys to know that funds will be used as intended. Also, I feel no pressure to immediately develop things based on this. Nate put it real good the other night, and you did here as well. As we all probably suspect, this is likely to get my wheels rolling again, but in no uncertain terms do I feel like I will be expected to compile on command.

The paypal cut is a standard thing, they take $1 off the top of every transaction, but that won't be a problem at all on this end.


----------



## dougfresh

New funny Video from Kmart, they now ship pants lol http://lifeinc.today.com/_nv/api/media/getMobileVideo?videoId=51515067


----------



## shiznu

Man this thread has moved fast. Happy belated anniversary guys sry so late I've been under the weather and haven't checked in. Also big props to you guys on getting bricked the device y'all really do look out for each other. I really wish I could kick in a few $'s but I'm really broke at the moment but kinda feel bad that I cant, even tho I haven't been here long I really would if I could. Didn't read back real far to find out the reason why but think I read between the lines enough to know why y'all are doing it and its a good reason. Peace guys.


----------



## Woody

It's all good Shiz. The thought is there and sometimes that is enough. Here is some backstory about the why. Hope you feel better man.

Sidenote: Check out the post above the one I linked. Classic use of pipes and smarts.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> It's all good Shiz. The thought is there and sometimes that is enough. Here is some backstory about the why. Hope you feel better man.
> 
> Sidenote: Check out the post above the one I linked. Classic use of pipes and smarts.


Yeah I remember reading that now. And that snorkel had me lmao. If the amount is not met in a few more days I'm gonna see what I can do. That really pisses me off for someone to take from others. Especially like that.


----------



## lapdog01

My Zen Boyz...
THATS HOW YOU STEP UP FOR ONE OF THE FAM...nice
If we end up a little short woody pm me. I am loading up clan lappy for a Weekend getaway. .ziplining, inddor watersports, lotsa food and drink, and of course some relaxation. Im leaving D'fresh, jaliscojorge, samsgun and Sugahmang in charge of the ship.....(wisdom????) I may pop in ..peace

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> Semaphore for the N Four (it rhymes) woot! woot!


In a sharing mood? or is it still in the testing mode? It's not on his site yet.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Aw man, when d'fresh gets the captain's hat, he always makes me do weird things, and I feel dirty for weeks to come. Oh well, maybe I can find a couple of 'ludes to make it all seem okay.

EDIT - You guys should know, I am busting with gratefulness, and every post I am making now I want to include a thousand thank yous to everyone here. Y'all have definitely stepped up as lappy said, and I'm floored.

Shizzles - Before this started rolling, I stated in here that even if this doesn't come to fruition, that the sentiment alone was enough to reach out and touch me. I've always been receptive to energies and vibes, and those good words mean more to me than any inanimate object ever could.


----------



## eddychecker

lapdog01 said:


> My Zen Boyz...
> THATS HOW YOU STEP UP FOR ONE OF THE FAM...nice
> If we end up a little short woody pm me. I am loading up clan lappy for a Weekend getaway. .ziplining, inddor watersports, lotsa food and drink, and of course some relaxation. Im leaving D'fresh, jaliscojorge, samsgun and Sugahmang in charge of the ship.....(wisdom????) I may pop in ..peace
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Headed to the Dells?


----------



## lapdog01

eddychecker said:


> Headed to the Dells?


Yessir eddy
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> New funny Video from Kmart, they now ship pants lol http://lifeinc.today.com/_nv/api/media/getMobileVideo?videoId=51515067


Oh my I just ship my pants, and it is very convenient....

ROFLMAO


----------



## manus ferrera

I've been a way for a while but I see we are donating to brickd for a nexus 4 replacement? If u want I have a new Skinomi full body screen protector (they sent me extra). If u want pm your address I can send it to u.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Aww hell. Raise the anchors and sound the alarm!

Whir 'bout to set sail in this mighty boat of pants and shipping...Aarrrrrrrrr

Sounds like we got us new word of the day, courtesy of #9 in the Menu...

Brian is first mate?

I'm a used mate, 'winks to DF' #homonono


----------



## manus ferrera

Anyone have experience buying a root beer keg like where to buy or a good brand cause i really want one for my graduation.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

manus ferrera said:


> Anyone have experience buying a root beer keg like where to buy or a good brand cause i really want one for my graduation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Root beer?

Or beer keg?

Idaho keg is one of THE best beer keg this lips has tasted.

Also Manus, it depends where you live.


----------



## shiznu

Ahhhhh
Any keg beer>any bottled beer 
IMO


----------



## manus ferrera

No guys ROOT beer keg. don't drink beer it tastes like used jock strap after a double header during July in Arizona 3pm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Umm, uh, err, manus I really respect you, for how you take care of your business, I was a mess at graduation, my sister had a soccer tournament in Arkensas, My people came to the ceremony at Oral Roberts, but hit the road from there, House to myself, keg from Missourie Budweiser and 30 Valiums, Im not proud of that.Be Mo better


----------



## shiznu

+1 sugartibbs you can just look at pictures my family took and tell I wasn't in good shape.


----------



## shreddintyres

manus ferrera said:


> No guys ROOT beer keg. don't drink beer it tastes like used jock strap after a double header during July in Arizona 3pm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Thats why you go for barrel of cider aged in a whiskey barrel, Barrel of your favorite Bourbon/whiskey etc, def not a good idea after a double header (dehydration) but a hell of a good time with the right people

but if you want a good Root beer keg , ive never tried it before but you could give this a shot http://www.rootbeerkegs.com/

these are supposed to be pretty good: http://www.1919rootbeer.com/

if it were up to me id swing by BJ's restaurant and see if they can work something out for ya, their rootbeer is pretty good


----------



## sugartibbs

I love me some root beer, we probly have the last Webbers Root Beer stand in the country, its along route 66, they mix it there ..no bottles, old recipe, frosted glasses.

As a cook their burgers are pretty weak, but i dont eat out much, I know what you did there, but the root beer was like no other...


----------



## dougfresh

shreddintyres said:


> Thats why you go for barrel of cider aged in a whiskey barrel, Barrel of your favorite Bourbon/whiskey etc, def not a good idea after a double header (dehydration) but a hell of a good time with the right people
> 
> but if you want a good Root beer keg , ive never tried it before but you could give this a shot http://www.rootbeerkegs.com/
> 
> these are supposed to be pretty good: http://www.1919rootbeer.com/
> 
> if it were up to me id swing by BJ's restaurant and see if they can work something out for ya, their rootbeer is pretty good


Yes,Yes,Yes,and hell Yes...DooDoo Brown.

Mind sharing those pics Shiz


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Yes,Yes,Yes,and hell Yes...DooDoo Brown.Mind sharing those pics Shiz


My stepmother has them but yeah if I can get a copy I sure will.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm just pulling your leg Shiz. If Tibbs gets a hold of them then you're fangol, fish wrapped in newspaper, looking at flowers 6 ft above you


----------



## toast6977

Trying to find some way of convincing Google to hook up a college kid with a phone to test some stuff on.

Going to be a software programmer.


----------



## jrongi1

Woody said:


> The latest builds have swapped out Xposed for PA settings and I have no idea how those work. I was hoping someone (*cough*Jason) could help me out with what is what. I don't mind the PA settings, but I don't want a Nav Bar at all (I have buttons already, why have another set?) or a split screened settings.
> 
> I'll keep looking around and in it later on tonight. Like I said, it was a bad Android night for the Wood. I give thanks everyday for the great thing called....Nandroid.


For anyone who is using a rom with pa pref 
If you don't like an particular layout. Gmail, settings, etc.) go to setting /hybrid property /apps /(the app you want to change) set the dpi & layout/ui to what you like 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Man that T-Mobile new plan crap is BS!

Here's the lowdown, your boy Gunny apparently owes T-Mobile for some RAZR m's I had way back so I'm out of the equation. Call up Ma dukes, she comes and they run her info...
Basically if you don't have ace credit you can't get the little money down little each month shit. Either way you have to start a new line of which you must maintain or you will be billed for the remainder of the balance due on the phone. You can't do the prepaid month to month thing. But they say its not a service contract because if you want out you pay only for the phone and no early termination fee. Long story short, they wanted a $75 deposit and $229 down for the phone plus the first month of service. I cursed them jokers out! Why would I pay them over $300 when I can buy one outright from Google for that and use one of the two prepaid lines I have.

I feel like I was robbed of an N4 today before I ever got it. New plan for the girlfriends b-day because it won't be a new phone now.

????????


----------



## eddychecker

Sorry to hear that Gunny.


----------



## shiznu

Yeah gunny that sux. I'm not surprised seems everyone in the wireless biz is kinda shady with their "deals".


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunnery Sargent, you had best start shitting me Tiffany Cufflinks...you, for one maybe touching yourself moment thought you were going to beat Corporate Merica? Give you free things?As Sgs. Barnes once said "I'd like to hear about it potheads"


----------



## ndwgs

Yeouch... Sorry gunz... not what I expected from TMo.

Welp, that puts me out. Since I'm still on Contract. Damn Wireless Biznez. Shady as .


----------



## jrongi1

Yea I felt the same as I was hoping to get it at the 50 down but they said I only qualified for the 229 down it came to the same at the end so I said I would save the 100 and got mine from Google. 
But if you just want service you really can't touch there price. 
But there ads are very deceiving.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Its true through history, the human brain learns through pain, and we take it up the food chain, you can do fancy contracts and supposedly intrest bearing bonds, but it is really comes down to this..put your fingers on a hot stove and learn.


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> YOSUUUUPPPPPEEEERRRRRR! ...
> 
> ... Thanks for pointing that out bruh. I long forgotten that ya'll did that almost a year ago. I don't remember posting such, so that's why I'm a year late (wet behind my ears and my Dougie Fresh Solo's) ...
> 
> ... Anywho, sorry for not searching... I myself preach, but didn't do that here, oy vey. I'll spank myself later *snickers* (more to do with the SOLO!) ...


NATE DAWWWWWWWWWWWWGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ( GO SEAHAWKS!! Whoops, how'd I slip that in?)

My brudduh ... it ain't even like that, bro. No need to flog-thyself-with-the-steel-studded-spanky-fresh (now, I feel bad homie







). This is the one place we can all use a resurgence of a topic or two. When this thread gets hot (like it's been this entire week), it blazes with such a fury and doesn't ever relent. We juggle such a broad span of devices and a mind-bending range of topics ... but that's exactly what I dig about this thread. It's like a box of sugartibbs-flambed-chocolates. Even after a year, the Zen Lounge is always live and never gets stale.

It's actually nice to revisit some topics esp. since those who didn't get to chime in the first time around can regroup and add to the collective knowledgebase. Different time & place can always lend a new perspective of things. We all be droppin' our royal Zen deuces with style (when we gets da chance to). What sets this thread apart is the "Off-Topic" nature right off the bat, so it's whatever we desire. It's always Open Mic on the Zen Lounge stage.

That search reference was for my sake, bro - ie. it's near impossible to remember what was discussed that far back. I actually ended up Googling "Rootzwiki + Zen Lounge + Bionix" to finally find the right posts (lol). When you stirred up the nostalgic bikini wax down memory lane, that particular conversation block stuck out for some reason. I knew people shared some great stuff many moons ago, and I wanted to give it another chance to shine. Spread that Zen flava around once more. Our Vibrant heritage is part of the ties that bind. ( Sheit like that







)

I luv learning the backstories of all our Zen-Carradine travels. Those long molten-hot-kettle-hand-burning journeys that led us to this green pasteurized oasis. So much experience here. So much depth. So much heart. So much kooky nonsense. So much pain. So much joy. The brownside circus act has no clue how the "other half" lives. Lol. Better check yo'self if you step into the Zen Jetstream. Cuz we full throttle, baby. Let's blast this thing all thru Year #2!!

_... Ain't no stopping us now. We on the move ..._

All this Zen Anniversary talk has got me a lil misty-eyed and waxing nostalgic. Man, I really miss me sum MP. Miss his work ... but miss the man even more. Miss his sharp wit and cunning sense of humor. The ever kind gentleman and classy hombre he was (& still is). Wherever he is, hope he and his famz are doing well. ( Then again, when u is in Hawaii ... how can u not be doing well? Hang loose, MP-brah. )


----------



## sugartibbs

I miss mp, Wish he'd drop a line


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Its true through history, the human brain learns through pain, and we take it up the food chain, you can do fancy contracts and supposedly intrest bearing bonds, but it is really comes down to this..put your fingers on a hot stove and learn.


Probably the most poignant and cryptic posts I've read in a long time especially the last line. Tibbs, The Cowboy Philosopher.

@Yosup, I linked you wax-nostalgic from last night to the OP. Very good effort to find those. Why not preserve them for another date, I thought.


----------



## ndwgs

Yosupppppp!!!! Much Love Mang! No worries my true Asian brother from another Douglas Auntie Pants, err







?. Seriousness though, well thought post. Indeed we are a unique group. No worries from me, its good to remember such rules no matter if ur experienced or not. 

We asians mean well. Douggie is a Chinese man #9, on the Menu. @ DF, did you order them yet????

Ohhh, that reminds me...

Today drove down to DC to get stuff in my office, annnnddd it was traffic this afternoon as always. Visibility was bad, and rain didn't bode well.

Out of boredom, I started to look around the cars that are also stuck on Virginia side highway... came across a well endorsed...err, endowed Chinese woman, beautiful too... waved, and she did so too. Her lane moved faster than me.

Then I saw her license.

Pink ribbon. I thought to myself, breast cancer awareness. But as her car moved forward, her plates states:

SAVE TATAS

lol... and her plate holder in bold pink says:

- Pink Tatas -
SAVE TATAS
- For The Future -

Maybe a pron star?


----------



## sugartibbs

truth, lotta good peeps out there, and nice reference but I gave up porn star ..Aint gottime for that,

Theres a Dracula guy loose in the FLA...Garlic, yup got it


----------



## shreddintyres

ndwgs said:


> SAVE TATAS


I see this and the first thing i think of is Gene Expression (headdesk) i need to get out more and probably sleep a lil more.


----------



## ndwgs

shreddintyres said:


> truth, lotta good peeps out there, and nice reference but I gave up porn star ..Aint gottime for that,
> 
> Theres a Dracula guy loose in the FLA...Garlic, yup got it


Lmao, tibbster!! Agreed to agree

Is count awake yet though?


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey Doc, we all have our online handles, but I cant help it, is there something to Shredding tires, Ive been called simple before with good cause, If its personal let it go no harm ..no foul.

Hell I dont know ..the Count of Southbeach...scares all..he probly gettin out of his crypt, doin well..., you dont wanna know, be assured Yosup Sugar on the case,. shaky hands rereading some Hardy boy Mysteries, justin case...


----------



## ndwgs

> From Studio 6B, Jimmy Fallon


Thank you, clapping, for always high fiving yourself all the time.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Danny boy...the pipes the pipes are calling

I said.. I smell cheese
She said .."it Velveeta"
Happily ever after


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Nate dizzy, where do you live? I think I asked you before..??. Down in NVA today huh, that's my hood. Lived in Manassas for nearly thirty years. I'm a little further out now, Warrenton, but I'm a Manasshole at heart.

Woody, I don't know why but I can't connect on any links that you post. I don't seem to have issues with anyone else's.
???

J, you hit it on the head man. I'm not trying to get something for nothing but those new T-Mobile ads are extremely deceiving! F it, I'm over it now.

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

go easy man,life is decieving, its all code and we will never figure it out, T-Mobile is playin games..oh, no contract..no plan..why is your pistola in my ear compadre? Because I am giving you a good deal...really?

Getting tired of the games, thinkin maybe Alaska, wouldn't need a phone there,do a little moose huntin and fishin and get Sarah Palin tipsy..


----------



## samsgun357

I think I'd have to throw Sarah Palin the D.
Ohh ohh yah, with that dumb Alaskan ?? accent. Bet she could grab the mic too.

I think I'd have to throw Sarah Palin the D.
Ohh ohh yah, with that dumb Alaskan ?? accent. Bet she could grab the mic too.

I'm normally a guy who listens to classic rock and 90's hip hop but I'm diggin this new Pink song.
http://db.tt/YKWrsA7X

Has anybody tried MOAR ROM?

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

nope, the more things change.the more they stay the same..Im Slim Bean inverted, tried some others but I like a trim build, its funny if shes even a 1/2 second slow on transitions..I can tell, meaningless to most people.. but I can tell, the problem is I have issues and the rest of society that didn't notice is normal...though I never claimed to be normal.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> I see this and the first thing i think of is Gene Expression (headdesk) i need to get out more and probably sleep a lil more.


Nice shred.... 
There are more good posts, but i dont have the mega-posting skills of nate or yosup. Thanks guys for being better than the morning news

Sent from mu Grouper near the lake.


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Woody, I don't know why but I can't connect on any links that you post. I don't seem to have issues with anyone else's.
> ???


Let me try to PM you and see if it goes through from that direction.

Morning all. Big Pinewood Derby race today with the Cub Scouts and then their first baseball game of the season. Go Team Wood.


----------



## shreddintyres

sugartibbs said:


> Hey Doc, we all have our online handles, but I cant help it, is there something to Shredding tires, Ive been called simple before with good cause, If its personal let it go no harm ..no foul.
> 
> Hell I dont know ..the Count of Southbeach...scares all..he probly gettin out of his crypt, doin well..., you dont wanna know, be assured Yosup Sugar on the case,. shaky hands rereading some Hardy boy Mysteries, justin case...


Lol no foul,

I realized that yall really dont know much about me seeing as how i pop in and out at random.
Shreddintyres is a handle i started using in Highschool when i started using alot of the auto forums and what not. I used to be really big into amateur rally and the entire drift/speed culture. Still am but i was trying to come up with something about all that and i thought hey i go through a set of tires every 3-4 months so I'll just use that. And i just kept the handle on all the forums im on just cuz it was that much easier for me. thankfully i got most those tires for free under warranty at costco cuz i convinced them that they were defective and i always spoke to some one different so that helped a bit.

Other than that here's a few tidbits about me.

I'm originally from N. Kentucky and Cincinnati area. Move around a bit with family cuz of dad's job eventually settled out in Dallas and have been there since 98. I graduated high school in 07 and went to University of Texas at Dallas for a degree in biochem and changed my mind cuz i was falling asleep in every class. Ended up graduating with my degree in Physics then in my last semester of my senior year decided to do medicine. Now im on this little pebble of an island called Dominica, dont get me wrong its beautiful but god i hate this place. It's so damn hard to find anything good to eat etc, not to mention its beyond boring out here, nothing really to do but study. Which is good i guess.

as for my phone run down.

In high school i started out with this random lg flip phone and soon gave that up for one of those Samsung samsung slider phones. had that for a while then got my black berry pearl towards the end of highschool. I broke that dropping it into the toilet while i was brushing my teeth one day before work. So i ended up with this really craptastic samsung touch screen whose screen eventually wore off from use. Then in 2010 i picked up the vibe in the fall and becides that i got my Galaxy nexus last year


----------



## ndwgs

Gunny, sup broski, lol, Manasshole. Love the endearment.

I live actually in MD, College park. But I travel from Balto all the way down to Reagan International. My office is located mainly in DC, but I'm hardly there, lol. I start this new project I got in Quantico, so ill have a hoot going back and forth in the upcoming months.... vacation for the mean time.

Oyyy vey... I'm a traveling man..

So Manassas, eh? Not too far. I remember, I had a low batt kind of day, and got lost to Tyson's Corner, VA. Visited that mall there and actually saw Nene from the Washington Wizards, lol.

Thinking of moving to Tyson 's, actually beautiful area. Lots of Asian, I would blend perfectly, nyahahaha

Or I could go get those Civilian jobs in the Airforce Research Center, in FL.... huh DF?


----------



## dougfresh

*****, the weather's nice in MacDill AFB here in Tampons. Green Iguana is nearby and also the Blue Martini
Edit, and you could buy me those 9, 12, 18 beers


----------



## ndwgs

Werdddd fosho Negz!

...Luh me some Green Iguana. Its my liquor bar heaven


----------



## sugartibbs

Be careful ndwgs, couple of drinks, friendly conversation...Fresh starts folding your collar...ironing your clothes.
Sugesting Bran muffins.


----------



## dougfresh

LMAO, fug yourself tibbs


----------



## sugartibbs

I know fresh, if we ever meet I'll let you take a free punch, and then have a few pops..


----------



## dougfresh

I just wanna watch a Heat vs Thunder game together then look at your sad face HiHi


----------



## ndwgs

Roflmao!!

Ya'll are too funny...

If that happens Tibbs, I won't leave you out. Ill put on that app that takes a pic secretly, if there's such


----------



## sugartibbs

Fan is short for Fanatic, were a small market team, Durant is the star, and Westbrook is well when he's good, he's real good...when he's bad...we lose..but you have to see the drama, theres nothing fake about his effort,you just wonder if he can stay in his shoes.


----------



## Woody

Won first place for his Tiger cubs and then 7th in the district. Beat out 82 other kids in the district finals.

Then on top of that, both my boys went 2 for 2 and reached home all 4 times in their first real game. Neither hit off the T and both hit it out to the shallow outfield.

Proud dad is proud.


----------



## sugartibbs

Verrry cool.You should be proud!!!

But it had better have been Dairy Queen afterword, its tradition.


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Fan is short for Fanatic, were a small market team, Durant is the star, and Westbrook is well when he's good, he's real good...when he's bad...we lose..but you have to see the drama, theres nothing fake about his effort,you just wonder if he can stay in his shoes. Hell, the Miami Heat is the best Ever and Douglas especially


 Thanks Tibbs for the compliment


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my, Say it aint so..Douglass thats a breach of protocal, very good..but there are unwritten rules that civilized people live by, im...disappointed

But I love her dress..did you design it? All frilly?


----------



## dougfresh

Yes, I'm Vera Wang BIATCH! Perhaps over your head....


----------



## sugartibbs

I couldn't help but notice some LL Beans influence, just between us..does she have tightie whities?


----------



## eddychecker

Nice work Woody! Soon they're going to want a real one. Your's perhaps.


----------



## samsgun357

N-dog, Tyson's corner is an Asian metropolis bro for sure. It is a really expensive area to live but man its nice. You have Tyson's mall I and II, The Galleria at Tysons, great restaurants like Legal Seafood, McCormick and Schmicks (really close) Maggianos little Italy, Ruth's Chris and many other, and IMO, better non-chain foodie restaurants. If you want authentic (or chimerican) Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean, or great sushi and Japanese steakhouse, you need look no further. Middle eastern food too, kabobs and what have you, Greek gyros, souvlaki etc. Damn I'm hungry. And for the wifey, a nice big Tiffany's store right there on Rt.7. NVA is definitely a melting pot if you will of culture. Did I mention expensive?? You need lapdog money just drive through there lol.

Seriously guys, what the f is the deal with gas prices??? Its almost $4 a gallon. That's ridiculous. I remember back in '97-'98, I could fill up my ride for twenty bucks. Damn 
-rant over-

????????


----------



## Mostdef69

DF...didn't bulls stop the Miami winning streak without Rose? Woot woot... And also Knicks woot woot.. Well at least no teams will ever get the winning record. 72-10.. Woot woot.


----------



## dougfresh

It's a sad team when your best player doesn't want to come back and he's perfectly healthy lol


----------



## shreddintyres

@Shiznu Happy birthday !!!


----------



## eddychecker

And a milestone one too! Happy Birthday!


----------



## shiznu

Ha Ha thanks guys.


----------



## sugartibbs

Have a great day Shiznu!!!

Gunny all this talk about expensive gas is confusing to me, I just cut an old garden hose, and grab a gas can, OKLA credit card, you hit a house like lappys and siphone a little out of his Lamborghini..they never notice.

Out for awhile, NASCAR at Texas Motor Speedway, ..yes Im a *******... I'd give almost anything to go 190mph


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday shiznu!

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Happy Birthday Shiz. I'm three months behind you on the milestone. Mine comes in July.


----------



## shreddintyres

This is just brilliant, pulling an all nighter I decided to take a break and let my computer install some updates, what could go wrong (facepalm) now it won't boot thankfully I have a back up of all my notes on Google drive and my browser syncs with chrome Ad I have everything important in some cloud service. But just over 24 hours until my exam "insert explicative" this is just fantastic... This is not what I need right now. Thank god I have a system recovery on my external..

askjf;asdjf;lkajsdfl;kajsdf


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Be careful ndwgs, couple of drinks, friendly conversation...Fresh starts folding your collar...ironing your clothes.
> Sugesting Bran muffins.


Lol

@dr.shred
Sorry about the misfortune, but a wise man always has backup. You will ACE you exam. And thanks for mini-autobiography.

@Shiznu...A HAPPY BELATED BDAY YOUNG MAN. I hope you feel ok today.

@woody...I now crown you superdad...one more title to go with Modfather. I think oka1 may close the d-stalker thread on the brownside. He already warned and cleaned it twice, and it's off the rails again

Got SNOW today, so no ziplining for me . The girls will use the cold as an excuse for their fave sport of shopping, so My son and I will hit the waterslides. He met a young girl day one, so fo sho he will hanging with her asap. Solo exploration means I may get in trouble. If I havent posted in 2 days, send a search and rescue party to lake Delton. Peace
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> Lol
> 
> @dr.shred
> Sorry about the misfortune, but a wise man always has backup. You will ACE you exam. And thanks for mini-autobiography.


Thanks Lappy,

took about an hour and a half, most of my files have synced from my online accounts but i lost all the tweaks i had done to windows and my overly complex folder system ill have to mess with that or just dd it from my desktop when i go home tuesday. i need to make a habit of doing more frequent backups.

- Cheers


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry to hear that Shred, I have automatic updates at shutdown,and Im always thinkin,maybe not a good idea, Im good..but it sounds like you got it figured out..just a hassle you didn't need.


----------



## shreddintyres

sugartibbs said:


> Sorry to hear that Shred, I have automatic updates at shutdown,and Im always thinkin,maybe not a good idea, Im good..but it sounds like you got it figured out..just a hassle you didn't need.


Well thats the thing im kicking my self in the face for, i have auto update off for just this reason, i guess me being awake for 40 hours + is not the best idea lol.


----------



## sugartibbs

I never played golf, my father and grandfather were every weekend playas, but I cant help but watch the Majors..watch players..struggle.Its mental


----------



## samsgun357

This is "supposedly" a leaked copy of android 5.0 Key Lime Pie boot animation.
You can flash this or extract the bootanimation.zip and put it in data/local or system/media, fix permissions and reboot.
http://db.tt/Mm8zMg1a

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, I need my phone this week..."Supposedly" I want pie, (dont we all) I could add ahundred risky anacdotes, did you do it and is it real?


----------



## samsgun357

I did install the boot animation without issue. I said supposedly because I'm not 100% sure if this is truly an official klp boot animation or if someone just made this and is claiming its really leaked from Google.

Shredder,
This could be what happened with your PC.
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/microsoft-security-update-windows-7-fails-113041

Happy belated b-day big Shiz-nit!

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

I dont know..to my limited knowledge it would be a drop for a google phone, the S4 doesn't come with it, its a port for us.hmmm.


----------



## shiznu

Thanks again for the birthday wishes guys. I'm OK today not much celebrating except a 16oz sirloin dinner.


----------



## sugartibbs

cool beans Shiznu, thought I was good but looking in the fridge, after that 16oz. sirloin blast ...theres just a couple of hot dogs that have been there long enough to have a little beard and know my name, might go on the prowl..


----------



## shreddintyres

samsgun357 said:


> I did install the boot animation without issue. I said supposedly because I'm not 100% sure if this is truly an official klp boot animation or if someone just made this and is claiming its really leaked from Google.
> 
> Shredder,
> This could be what happened with your PC.
> http://www.techweeke...-7-fails-113041
> 
> Happy belated b-day big Shiz-nit!
> 
> í ½í´«í ¼í·ª


I've read about that issue, i thought i had prevented that update, apparently not, o well at least im up and running well enough that i can play videogames for the first time in 4 months after my exam or pack. MS was supposed to have reverted it but i guess not. I had to install Office 13 cuz i couldnt find my keys for 2010 and figured meh might as well check it out.. how did MS think this new ui redesign was a good idea... yea its minimal but in all the wrong ways doesnt look elegant or polished.


----------



## Mostdef69

Today is a sad day. We our dear friend got killed in a fire while sleeping at home in U.P. They found out what cause the fire is the electrical failure. The smoke alarm run on electric. So just want to warn you guys. That electricity smoke alarm is not such a good idea. Fire dept recommend battery smoke alarm.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im sorry to hear that mostdef, Im a very light sleeper, and one of the old style heating blankets grounded and burned perfectlly all the way around me, never had a clue till I woke up, we have so many electrical devices around..My father is in latter stage alzheimers and I check everything, we take so many things for granted till a tragedy happens.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Whew, busy weekend, finally getting a few to kick my feet up, and catch up with the lounge.

@Mos - My condolences to you my friend, I am truly sorry for your loss.

@Woody - Congrats on the derby, and the splinters' emerging baseball skills. PM coming in a few.

@Manus - I appreciate the offer, wondering, do you use the Skinomi screen protector with a case? I've read reviews of it not working with some cases, well, causing bubbles around the edges, and I have a Rearth Hybrid on order from Amazon for the official Zen Lounge handset. I'll take it if you're sure you won't use it, but I'd hate to waste it as well.

@Shiz - Happy belated BDay man.

I feel like I missed a couple of things still, that's all I can remember for now after reading through the last few pages.

Edit

@Shred - Your experience and what it could mean for me tomorrow morning scares the ever loving crap out of me. I shudder to think how many clients are potentially going to be calling after having applied this update and then discovering unusable computers. Sometimes I want to kick those guys square in the nuts!


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya brickd I'm sure they sent me extras. And ya they dont fit well with cases but it doesn't bother me as long as my screen is protected. Having an all glass phone scares me so I feel better knowing it has a bit more protection. I have had the same screen protector on my vibe since day one

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry to hear about your friend Mos. My condolences. And thanks for looking out for us.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

I'm thinking about flashing this MOAR ROM, Mother Of All Roms. Its a modified stock ROM and it has a ton of custom features. I didn't see it available for T-Mobile gs3. Here's the vzw ROM thread from brown town.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40195123

Mos, sorry to hear that bro. I actually had a fire a few years back, completely my fault. I had been deep frying in a pot on an electric stove (bad idea) after drinking a lot of liquor. Sat down on the couch and passed out, forgot to turn the burner off. I woke up to a blazing fire and smoke everywhere. Luckily my neighbor above, in the apartment I was living in at the time, was a firefighter. He felt the flames and ran down with an extinguisher. The fire department wasnt far behind and put it out. I burned the whole kitchen out that sumbitch. I guess I'm just lucky it wasn't worse, thank god. I didn't lose much, more smoke damage than fire.

????????


----------



## sugartibbs

Man take a break Brick'd, we got ya I know that the chinese have a proverb that I love, Took an intrest since I was born in 64, year of the dragon.....Its a fortune cookiefav, "may you live in interesting times"..very subtle, but true...but you dont have to have interesting times every day!!! tough now...but the stories you can tell, to bright eyed 2020 kids livin in their politically correct world, they won't believe it. Living in rural OK goin to T.town honest ...just to get in a fight, not picking on anyone ..but theres peeps that came there for the same reason, we went ,no weps ..just to test yourself.


----------



## shreddintyres

Mostdef69 said:


> Your experience and what it could mean for me tomorrow morning scares the ever loving crap out of me. I shudder to think how many clients are potentially going to be calling after having applied this update and then discovering unusable computers. Sometimes I want to kick those guys square in the nuts!


I got awfully lucky that i had set up a recovery system. i know personally i get really annoyed by that little pop up and most people ignore it or dont put the recovery in an easily accessible place. hopefully none of them had the same experience as i did and your monday turns out to be a really good one. MS has been dropping the ball alot lately, im really happy to hear about office coming to linux might mean that my school will finally start supporting linux systems and i can go back to something reliable.


----------



## lapdog01

@mostdef
My deepest sympathies concerning your friend. Fire is a scary thing. I am so anal i schedule battery changes every 20 days on my detectors. I lost a good friend that way 7 years ago. It still saddens me.

Everyone take the advice frome mos and shred and check your goods

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## blacknight1114

@Br1ckd....hey bro,i know how you are feeling, i lost my laptop lastnight, it died the death of no return,and i lost all my themes and tools. Getting it warrantied but gonna be a bit before im back up and running. I had some new stuff for the team too

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Damn BN, that's a bummer. Are you able to remove the HD and copy your files from it? GTalk me if you need some tech support.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm running this MOAR ROM. So far its pretty smooth, battery has been great (stock kernel) and lots of features! I didn't theme during install but I can go back into recovery, in aroma, and run morphology and apply theme without messing with the ROM. Multi window is pretty cool, its working great!
Lots of note 2 and gs4 features.















Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> Happy Birthday Shiz. I'm three months behind you on the milestone. Mine comes in July.


@Woody don't worth about it brother 0 different between later 39 and early fourty. Live is what you make of it.


----------



## Woody

Ahh, I'm not worried about it at all. As long as I have my cane and those pesky kids stay off my lawn, I'm good. Actually my wife keeps asking if I want a party and I keep telling her I don't care. The only thing that shows that I am about to be 40 is my waistline. She already married me, so really that is a non-issue. I kid, I kid (plus she is 8 years younger and between her and the kids, I'm doing pretty well).

Maybe I could use the party for an excuse to invite the Zensters to my house since that whole "Riding the Mayan Apocolypse out in my bomb shelter" thing didn't work out too well for a get together.


----------



## lapdog01

http://blog.iangclifton.com/2013/03/30/the-negative-impact-of-ios-on-android/
I stumbled across this on vacay
A good read, and even better comments


----------



## Br1cK'd

Good thoughts to Dan and the rest of our brethren in the Boston area right now. I can't tell you how many times I stood at that finish line waiting for my step dad when we lived up there. Scary stuff.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha,Ha, Shiznu when I was 39 a banana cabana wasn't totally out of the question, hit 50 and get back to me, no photos please.


----------



## lapdog01

Woody.. Any insight on rooting a kindle??


----------



## Woody

I read about it awhile ago when I was deciding what to get wifey to use. I bookmarked some pages but these are my PC at home. Seems easy enough. I really think one of us has a Kindle though. I do recall it gets root by bypassing the bootloader with a hijack. Uboot maybe? KFF rings a bell but can't remember what it stands for. Kindle Fire Flasher maybe.


----------



## lapdog01

i went hunting and found some info. It looks pretty basic. Number 2 son won a kindle fire and, like his dad wants to root this dawg immediately. I have him reading now. It's his baby, just here to keep him from drowning. KFT = Kindle Fire Utility. Pretty close for only having checked on it once wood. Again your Humongous brain never ceases to dissapoint. Thanks


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> http://blog.iangclif...ios-on-android/
> I stumbled across this on vacay
> A good read, and even better comments


Good read ... indeed.











> App Icons
> iOS has always applied strong limits to app icons in the name of consistency (and perhaps performance). The icons are displayed as rounded rectangles with optional gloss/glare and no transparency. The great thing about this is that all the app icons look the same and you have a very uniform appearance. The problem with this is that all the app icons look the same and you have a very uniform appearance ...


I seriously hope Android doesn't get anywhere near the restrictive / constrictive nature of Apple in general. When I think of Apple and their iOS / iPhone / iBullshit, it ironically reminds me of their "1984" Mac commercial. Only this time, they've regressed and become Big Brother themselves. Conformity, restrictions, and a legion of mindless iSheep.

The dev's opting to focus on iOS first should (by now) have a better appreciation what Android offers. It's probably easier to dev for one or two iOS versions and thusly one or two lame iBitchPhone versions. Whether it's fragmentation that scares them away, maybe they deserve to be more iOS-centric? We don't need everyone ... just the good ones. Maybe the true Android champion dev's to come will be a different breed?

I want Android to CRUSH iOS into oblivion ... yet, Shm'Apple needs to thrive. Not for Apple's sake but to keep the ever-gargantuan Google honest and on its toes. Ali needs his Frazier ("Android! Bumaye!"). Nothing lamer than complacency. We need a 3rd player as well. Windows Mobile sucks ass (can't stand that shit). No clue what RIM is doing to be significant. Firefox OS? Bada/Tizen? Nokia garbage? The next hope may be Ubuntu, which I hope blows this thing up and changes the game.

The comments about widgets were interesting. A friend of mine (agonizingly long-time iHoS user) finally put CM10 on his HP tablet. I tried to explain how to use widgets on the homescreen (ie. take advantage of that 10" screen) ... and I don't think the message was getting through. On his iBitch, I watch him swype through 4 pages just to launch a particular app. ARRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! Just frustrates me to witness this type of iShit. I just don't get it. I just don't get it at all.



> ... at the end of the day, iOS does not have as many features as Android and that means it should not be used as the "golden standard" that all apps are targeted for ...


Say it loud. Say it proud.


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, dowloading MOAR now..Defining/multiwindow/multimod/morphology? im fresh out of m -words and a little frightened.

Yosup, missed that, my thought exactly, droid is already slowly herding us that way, made a mistake ..should have gone with a google phone, but its all evolving so fast.
Lets be straight about it ..is Linux open source dead?


----------



## yosup

@Shizzy-Jizzies
Yo, Shizzers ... Happy Belated 4-0 Day! You're entering rarified air. Lol. In the end, ain't nuthin but a number. Ain't no thang. Make tomorrow better than today, and you be aight.









@Mos
Man, that's terrible what happened to your friend. My condolences. I'll never take an annoying smoke alarm screeching sound for granted ever again.

That Boston shit is surreal. WTF? At a fricken marathon of all things. Going forward, I wonder how much this impacts sporting events in open public spaces? Or any type of large scale event in an open & public venue. The hell is wrong with people, man? Just f*cking disturbing.


----------



## lapdog01

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"Android! Bumaye!....Only You Yosup







And I think you're right on target with the checks and balances of Google and Apple. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]When someone sets off explosions at a Marathon, we are truly in some jacked-up times my friend.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sugarman. I was peeking at the MOAR rom port for t-mo. I may jump in later. Share some insight when you have a handle on it[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mr. Br1cK'd while looking through a rarely used desktop file stashed in the deeeeeeeep lappy archives, a blast from the past surfaced. I had long ago saved this and forgotton about it. The Never to again be released forbidden Rom ( sorry for the dramatics) So.. in Honor of you my friend and my 1K post I am off to flash my vibe for nostalgia sake. It's pretty telling that I have 3 times the posts here than on the doodoo side huh?[/background]


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats a to-do lappy, Yosup, its cool every 10 years or so we get the PGA Open at Southern Hills,its a big deal for a small town, and the reason we get it, is volunteers that work hard to make it great for visitors to our crib. When players and sponsers say we did a good job...makes alot of unpaid hours worth it,,,,community pride.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm digging MOAR! I'll probably flash a different kernel sooner or later but its running smooth for me. I didn't see that Tmo port, glad its there for my boyz to enjoy some multi window action. Only issue, my device is sch-i535 vzw not sph-i535 sprint. This build had a last minute change, dev forgot to fix it (its a port).

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

All, been talking to Dan a few minutes ago, he and his are ok. Pray for the victims and their families, may they find the peace that they need, and pray for justice for the perpetrators of this heinous act.



lapdog01 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mr. Br1cK'd while looking through a rarely used desktop file stashed in the deeeeeeeep lappy archives, a blast from the past surfaced. I had long ago saved this and forgotton about it. The Never to again be released forbidden Rom ( sorry for the dramatics) So.. in Honor of you my friend and my 1K post I am off to flash my vibe for nostalgia sake. It's pretty telling that I have 3 times the posts here than on the doodoo side huh?[/background]


I'm curious, what do you got your hands on over there?

Loki?

EDIT - ZenDroid?


----------



## sugartibbs

Im pretty simple, and all I really care about is having a job, taking care of those close to me, I cannot fathom an act that would kill, or harm people I dont even know, thats not retribution for a act on you or your family...that's ideology from someone that can profit.


----------



## dougfresh

I got a good giggle today because I finally used my Google Wallet at MickyD's today. The cashier had no clue what I was talking about and put the phone on the payment pad and voilà. The dude was freaking impressed and so was I lol. BTW Quarter pounders are buy one get one for a 1¢ on tax day


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I'm curious, what do you got your hands on over there?
> 
> Loki?
> 
> EDIT - ZenDroid?


tis Loki my friend









Glad to here the Brutal one and his peeps are good.


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> tis Loki my friend


Ah, a good old friend.

I flashed it on the Vibe when I got my first N4, for a stroll down that lane, wow how far we have come.

After flashing it, I snuck a link for it over to Woody and N00B for their Vibrant Bibles. We never announced it, but it's posted on their respective bible threads, and on my site if the link still works. That is a rare build though, prob the majority of the people with Vibes now wouldn't know Loki, or Trigger, or Axura, or FrankenTwiz if it smacked em in the face.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

really Fresh, no unseen hidden charges? Dude I'm chicken. I'm scared Ill see some D.Fresh Bar/hookah tabs ..and were pretty tight in B.A

Dont laugh, the chick ..and well it could happen, trust


----------



## sugartibbs

-OOh The Brown side does pay off for hakers, Douglass, if I had your imformation per se, would a redhead and lil grey goose to get it going.../ raise eyebrows at corporate.


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs there's no charges to use it but one thing that I realized is that if my phone gets stolen, that person could just go McDonald's happy on my phone because it didn't ask me for my pin number. Maybe I haven't set it up properly. I awoke my phone, placed it on the payment cradle and it recognized without even going into Wallet and said "do I accept the $3.86 blah blah and pressed ok and it paid it

Edit, now that I think about it, I believe I had Wallet open prior to paying and hit Home and powered off the screen. So It was already open in the background......


----------



## sugartibbs

this is personal and off topic, but 4 steps ahead of you, what if I had an slightly over weight drunk redhead face down in a "happy meal" Im guessing the pimply 17 yr old teller will let me black spray paint the camera, do a lil wiggle spank and charge your account.

Ill need about $3.50


----------



## dougfresh

Speak English Tibbs lol!! I'll definitely buy a chubby redhead a happy meal in exchange for a happy ending


----------



## sugartibbs

well dont know why your griping, she took one of those new singi
ng fish nuggets in the eye,She just got long eyelashes at Wal=Mart

I'll need about $3.50

Oops blame Benarke and inflation $4.00


----------



## dougfresh

WHah DA Hell... I'm on a ROM called XenonHD on Jawz and I have the back to kill option on and it says this lol

http://db.tt/uARURVuk


----------



## Woody

Anyone know who MagicBookWerm is? I just got a gtalk invite and I'm not too sure who it is. I googled the name and found a twitter account and a blog but no idea. I suppose I could get further into it but wanted to check here first.


----------



## Br1cK'd

3.50! Don't be givin' that Loch Ness Monster no 3.50!

...Well it was right about then, I noticed that girl scout was 90 feet tall! I said, you ain't no girl scout, you the Loch Ness Monster!

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

uh..yeah temperare updates...
calm an skanky in t-bay isnt that every day?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Douggie, somehow your lack of back button and screenshot are like a fortune cookie for me today.

No going back, and no, I ain't feelin' that lucky, lol.

Somehow I needed that, now go flash BB and call it good, lol.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry B, its the going rate,how are you man ..we've hoed a long row,Im concerned ...whatever ,anytime you probly dont remember, but you always answered questions,gave good advice and Im not talking about phones...


----------



## dougfresh

Damn, is it just me but Tibbs and Brickers are talking some other code language tonight! What the lololol JK


----------



## Br1cK'd

Tune In, Turn On, and Tibbs Out!

Edit - Sug, I'm better n I was a quarter moon ago. Even though I left her gobsmacked having said my final peace in front of god and scores of beef infused diners, the sore spots there. Been missin her lately, but don't know what I would say to her if she was standing right here. So I'm puttin' a new thing out there as of tonight, B got's no "Back" button no mo'. A special thanks to whatever that was Dfresh flashed, sometimes it's all about the timing. Or was that the Benjamins? I'm confused.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

dont do that, in pubic, you know when you start kickin your heels and squealing, thats private, I'll nod at you On the Street Fresh ...but only in certain bars...are we friendly
and you better laugh


----------



## sugartibbs

damn, laugh all you rich kids want, off tomorrow and have to do a make ready trailer for some Okie kids just starting out...thinking life is fair..$250.00 a month huge yard, man when your old enough to figure things out.your tooold to do anything about it, but Ill give them a nice place to start. 
And they are good kids, they were cleaning up, oh to be young again.


----------



## samsgun357

Woody said:


> Anyone know who MagicBookWerm is? I just got a gtalk invite and I'm not too sure who it is. I googled the name and found a twitter account and a blog but no idea. I suppose I could get further into it but wanted to check here first.


That would be Toaster Woody.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Ah, a good old friend.
> 
> I flashed it on the Vibe when I got my first N4, for a stroll down that lane, wow how far we have come.
> 
> After flashing it, I snuck a link for it over to Woody and N00B for their Vibrant Bibles. We never announced it, but it's posted on their respective bible threads, and on my site if the link still works. That is a rare build though, prob the majority of the people with Vibes now wouldn't know Loki, or Trigger, or Axura, or FrankenTwiz if it smacked em in the face.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Even though I thought that Loki was inaccesible this whole time I am still glad that I found and flashed it. Lotsa memories and yes we have come very far. So all the time it was hidden in plain sight??? Egg on my faceface
sent with my fingers


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Ah, a good old friend.
> 
> I flashed it on the Vibe when I got my first N4, for a stroll down that lane, wow how far we have come.
> 
> After flashing it, I snuck a link for it over to Woody and N00B for their Vibrant Bibles. We never announced it, but it's posted on their respective bible threads, and on my site if the link still works. That is a rare build though, prob the majority of the people with Vibes now wouldn't know Loki, or Trigger, or Axura, or FrankenTwiz if it smacked em in the face.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Even though I thought that Loki was inaccesible this whole time I am still glad that I found and flashed it. Lotsa memories and yes we have come very far. So all the time it was hidden in plain sight??? Egg on my face
sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

Mm wheres this thread going to go,. Lappy, Brick'd ,Fresh its all N4, i dont see any of my stuff? time to change?

Ha I hear you..., I dont have anywhere to go...they'd run me anywhere else...


----------



## sugartibbs

man this is tough but...thinking of tuning out, cleared and shut down the computer ..and I get google + plus on phone..and im getting notifications from google+ which I am not a member..Look me and Fresh joke around, and may push it too far..but google has put like 5 dudes thatwant to chat beeping me..Doug if you did this ..good one... but stop it..if she's 21..she's way too old. Google is tracking, and they call me spookytibbs for a reason..spooky tracker, and fyi i cover my tracks well..up till now


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> man this is tough but...thinking of tuning out, cleared and shut down the computer ..and I get google + plus on phone..and im getting notifications from google+ which I am not a member..Look me and Fresh joke around, and may push it too far..but google has put like 5 dudes thatwant to chat beeping me..Doug if you did this ..good one... but stop it..if she's 21..she's way too old. Google is tracking, and they call me spookytibbs for a reason..spooky tracker, and fyi i cover my tracks well..up till now


Sent from South Beach Biaaachh


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Mm wheres this thread going to go,. Lappy, Brick'd ,Fresh its all N4, i dont see any of my stuff? time to change?
> 
> Ha I hear you..., I dont have anywhere to go...they'd run me anywhere else...


Im A GS3 man Sugar..WWifey has the N4. I flashed "The Collective" to my s3 and I literally HATE it. Buggy, feature poor, just not for me. Looking around for something better than BB-8 and so far no-go. Also you DO walk the tightrope quite well. you might get run elsewhere, but only us Zennites understand ya









http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033821/widely-used-wireless-ip-cameras-open-to-hijacking-over-the-internet-researchers-say.html

Watch your wireless webcam


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> Even though I thought that Loki was inaccesible this whole time I am still glad that I found and flashed it. Lotsa memories and yes we have come very far. So all the time it was hidden in plain sight??? Egg on my face
> sent with my fingers


Oh heck, wasn't trying to call you out duder, no egg my friend, nobody knew it was there, and it's only been public again for a couple of months. You're also probably the only person in the world running that on their Vibe, very exclusive club my friend.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Oh heck, wasn't trying to call you out duder, no egg my friend, nobody knew it was there, and it's only been public again for a couple of months. You're also probably the only person in the world running that on their Vibe, very exclusive club my friend.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


No offense taken bro, I just thought I was the only one with a copy besides you. I realized that You, Brutal, and Roman accounted for what was runnning on my vibe 80% of the time. I keep copies of your Roms, Malice 5, Bi-winning, and Trigger (final) with an honorable mention to Axura 3. I wax nostalgic for the Vibe experimentation days now and again.


----------



## Mostdef69

I'm still on my vibe and looking forward to get new Samsung S4. Cellphone maker is getting better and better every year. But I wish Motorola release a new Google phone asap! Love Motorola they have the best hardware and heavy duty material.


----------



## samsgun357

Mostdef69 said:


> I'm still on my vibe and looking forward to get new Samsung S4. Cellphone maker is getting better and better every year. But I wish Motorola release a new Google phone asap! Love Motorola they have the best hardware and heavy duty material.


Rumour has that a new moto phone should be released soon. Its not a nexus but googles influence is very evident. I haven't used a moto since my krzer lol.
http://m.digitaltrends.com/mobile/high-spec-motorola-x-phone-rumored/

Lappy, try this M.O.A.R., its worth a look for sure.
Edit-has anyone tried RoundR? If you aren't familiar here is the thread, looks cool.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40272464

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Just lurking in fellas..

Happy belated to Shiz..

Yes Gunny, I fell in love with T I & II, so if I did convince the wifey, I'd move down to V side , more later...

Aaahhhhhhhh, just missing two days, lots to cover.

Also, pray for those victims indeed, including that 8yr old. Our country laxed a bit, now we get attacks again. Sigh, we never learned that the enemy NEVER gives up nor SLEEP. We, as a nation, shouldn't be relaxed. If we do, we hurt as a nation.

Anyway, more later, I is just a lurkerer.

Also, I was in the Virginia side again, and thought I'd share my military heritage to all y'all...









I used to do Honor Guard. And near Arlington, the USAF Memorial, thought I'd capture this on my S3.









Fly high, Aim high...









My youngest looking at the future frontier. Her future is bright because we as a nation protects it.

Last, fyi

I'm actually scheduled to go run in the USAF Marathon in OH, and Boston M in 2014 with my friends from the Airforce, but this Boston bombing is making our set sched derailed.

Sent from my S3 powered hands!


----------



## dougfresh

We Salute You Nate Dog! Thank you for your commitment to serving and protecting our beautiful land of the free and home of the brave. Any pictures of you in uniform? Come on, don't be shy xD


----------



## dougfresh

I should have received my HTC one already from Sprint along with thousands of others







Called Sprint and no info yet. My gut feeling from the get go was that I didn't really need that beast and pay $40 more a month for service and also get tied down for 2 years on contact. 90% of me knows that I'm gonna play with it for a week and return that bad boy.


----------



## Woody

@Nate Is your marathon at Wright Patterson Air Force Base? If so, and you guys do decide to continue with it, let me know when it is and I will meet you up there. It is about 1hr from me and my mom lives about 15mins away. It is an awesome place as well. They have an SR71, one of the shuttles is there I think, plus being the home of John Glenn, they have all sorts of moon landing things. Plus it is 100% free. Kids would love it. I did when I was of age. Been easily 20+ years since I have been there, but I do have to think that it may have played a major role in my questions about the universe and starting on my physics path.

@Doug If no phone and you are on contract, now is probably the last time you will be able to walk away from it if you do it correctly. Go at them from a consumer stand-point. "Look, I signed a contract for a phone and now I don't have the phone, so for all intents and purposes, I have a contract that is null and void. Either give me my phone or cancel my contract as I signed with the respect that I would have a device to use on your service. I have no device and it has been X weeks. Either get in and ride or get off the street."


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Rumour has that a new moto phone should be released soon. Its not a nexus but googles influence is very evident. I haven't used a moto since my krzer lol.
> http://m.digitaltren...-phone-rumored/
> 
> Lappy, try this M.O.A.R., its worth a look for sure.
> Edit-has anyone tried RoundR? If you aren't familiar here is the thread, looks cool.
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=40272464
> 
> Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Just Setup MOAR 30 minutes ago Gunny. So far pretty nice. I have time to put it through it's paces, but so far no bugs, and I got a decent setup. I may hang on for awhile. Thanks


----------



## sugartibbs

very very cool ndwgs, thanx for sharing, Hey Lap i couldn't pull the trigger on MOAR, didn" have time, give us a review. Oh and by the way.. The best my Vibrant ever ran was Malice 5 with the Bullet Kernal ,overcloked, to well I was nervous, and she random rebooted, but Dan really had it going then, it was a cool thread.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Tibbs, you wanna run the SB 959 unreleased 3.4? I've been testing the shizz out of it and it's almost as fast as my N4. Moar init.d commits=bacon https://code.google.com/p/build-upload/downloads/detail?name=Slim-T959-4.2.2.build.3.4-UNOFFICIAL-20130416-0812.zip&can=2&q=
Use the AIO from 3/29 on www.slimroms.net


----------



## sugartibbs

I wanna give it a try, but I've really been waiting for Jamison, in jville to release v5 of his kang Infamous and then burn the light version, with the bloat off, dude does good work...I guess im like most of us, our phones are modded to what we want,there was a friend of the daughter I do a lot of work for checked my phone because she had an S3, She said thats not an S3 , theres no dandylions" yes it is ..but it would take years to explain it to you.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> very very cool ndwgs, thanx for sharing, Hey Lap i couldn't pull the trigger on MOAR, didn" have time, give us a review. Oh and by the way.. The best my Vibrant ever ran was Malice 5 with the Bullet Kernal ,overcloked, to well I was nervous, and she random rebooted, but Dan really had it going then, it was a cool thread.


Well tibbs ma brotha. Sadly lappy has Abandoned MOAR. Cons: Buggy screen rotation. Data drops/ slow data after flashing 4 modems and 3 kernels still no go.( i get 18-20 M with Blackbean, Darthstalker or Rootbox) No Gps and 4 SOD's not overclocked. Pros: Looks good


----------



## samsgun357

Sorry to hear that Lappy, it runs really good on my rig. I haven't really been on network data much but no problems thus far. I figure being a stock modded the data should be money but as we've seen time and time again, the same make and model of phone can act very different from the next. There's another ROM I saw that's similar, the peoples ROM, might try that.

Dougie, I thought you were joshing about ordering an HTC one. I'm sure you could sell that bad boy for a pretty penny when you are done with it, if you get and keep it. I'm diggin the look of it for sure. I read today that the at&t version is going to have locked bootloader but it currently isn't or something like that. 
http://tinyurl.com/cpuett4

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Cool Lappy, thanx..im really picky with my rig,and didnt think it was a fit, yet..

Fresh, no offense, but when we had the NBA finals last year,..I was really wishing you were a phone slap for T-mobile, Just to hear you give "prompt helpful advice to grandma on froyo, while we were all blazin zen ics..just to get even..

Truth that would have to be close to your worst nightmare


----------



## lapdog01

Gunny I think the port of MOAR is just lacking for Tmo. I read a little of the vzw thread and it seems to be infinitely moar







stable
DFreshie. I hope sprint is better in Tampa. I work with some sprint users here who can't wait to jump ship....just sayin
sent with my fingers


----------



## ndwgs

@Woody, yes! Birthplace of the Wright Brother's flight!

I'll let u know later of the info and when or if we do it. Wanna do it with me if the boys don't do it? Lol, i'll guide you, how to start.

Anyway, let u know more when I find time away from the kiddos 

Sent from my Tapafingering


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> I wanna give it a try, but I've really been waiting for Jamison, in jville to release v5 of his kang Infamous and then burn the light version, with the bloat off, dude does good work...I guess im like most of us, our phones are modded to what we want,there was a friend of the daughter I do a lot of work for checked my phone because she had an S3, She said thats not an S3 , theres no dandylions" yes it is ..but it would take years to explain it to you.


You know, my wife has an SGS2 and I have AOKP running on it. She went to the Used DVD place this weekend to pick up some games and her phone was out.

Here is how the conversation went:
"What phone is that?"
"An SGS2" 
"No way. I have an SGS2 and that is not one" 
"Oh yes it is. Look at the back panel" 
---Then she opened Settings>About Phone and showed him 4.2.2. 
"My husband is a genius, so I have the latest JellyBean on my phone. What do you have on yours?" 
"ICS" Sadface.jpg. "I have a stack of phones. Think he could do something with them?" 
"Maybe if the price is right. I said he was a genius, not stupid remember."

I love her.


----------



## ndwgs

DF, I wouldn't want to jump on the Sprint in Tampa, at the base, a friend of mine he says it sucks. AT&T and TMo is bettah than VZW or Sprint. With a two year lock? I'm done with those. Just looking out Douhgcula!

Sent from my Tapafingering

Lmao, nicceeee Woody

Sent from my Tapafingering


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Thanks gentlemen for your advice and I'm still on TMO until the One arrives. I think imma call Sprint up and cancel. I'll wait for TMO to drop the price or I'll just wait for the next N5 Tigershark with 8 cores. I was looking at an unofficial provider coverage area site and at the crib Sprint blows donkey balls. TMO is full HSPA+ up in heaaah. Foegetta' bowwet!


----------



## sugartibbs

Get off him ndwgs I saw him first, Fresh I don't know, and I did alot of homework,and feel I made a bad decision double check everything, your lucky they might treat you like a first time "customer" (mark) and give you a break.

Look Fresh Im not cheap, but its the game..always has been, nothing worse than seen a better deal a week, later.


----------



## lapdog01

Woody said:


> You know, my wife has an SGS2 and I have AOKP running on it. She went to the Used DVD place this weekend to pick up some games and her phone was out.
> 
> Here is how the conversation went:
> "What phone is that?"
> "An SGS2"
> "No way. I have an SGS2 and that is not one"
> "Oh yes it is. Look at the back panel"
> ---Then she opened Settings>About Phone and showed him 4.2.2.
> "My husband is a genius, so I have the latest JellyBean on my phone. What do you have on yours?"
> "ICS" Sadface.jpg. "I have a stack of phones. Think he could do something with them?"
> "Maybe if the price is right. I said he was a genius, not stupid remember."
> 
> I love her.


A good woman is worth her weight in Gold...but a GREAT WOMAN is PRICELESS

sent with my fingers


----------



## toast6977

I have found women to be quite expensive. Just sayin'.


----------



## sugartibbs

How true lappy, But we dont always meet in a mathmatical way,....you know and she knows..when its meant.


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey toast good to see you on this side, you beat me to some answers on the "brown side:


----------



## dougfresh

Cool little app that rounds your screens' edges
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234079
It's difficult at times to touch the corner options, but looks pretty neat


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Cool little app that rounds your screens' edges
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234079
> It's difficult at times to touch the corner options, but looks pretty neat


Did you and Gun-E link brains? I swear he just asked about this in the Home screen thread. Guess I gotta test it cuz I'm outnumbered.
sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

I looked at the app, I could do something like that with the top corners of to Zen Theme with a single image replacement, some of you may remember Brutal's Malice I do believe rocked the round corners.

I got off track. The only thing I didn't like about the app was the requested permission to read app data during boot. Not sure why it would require that permission unless it was to stream a mod into the framework and sysui for the corner images. I'm probably being overly paranoid (who? me?), but I declined the install.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## sugartibbs

OMG...we have a white little calf, we've always raised Angus, I thought there was a dog in the pasture..Were waiting for Calves, you have to watch your cattle in case they have trouble...A white calf out in the field..had to be our nieghbors bull, Charloutes, but he was never on our side..and we got 7 more coming..Oh man , he's white with a patch of orange, wasted a whole year.


----------



## dougfresh

I just seared a bone-in NY (aka Kansas City) with Chicago seasonings. Send that veal over to MIA and we'll dry-age together and invite the Zensters over for Cosmopolitans and V. chops


----------



## sugartibbs

-Talk your junk, and I will just call you Lil D.F. So we get it sraight..Its a 1 inch Allegre marinated Ribeyes, Twice baked potatos, stuffed mushroom caps...and my fav a tableside Bannas fosters, like they do it at Brennans in the Quarter...just sayin

I was taught tableside, were so American, in Europe dining is a passion, drop a 200.00 on a meal..no problem but it better be good. Ceasuer Salad to open, .peeled garlic, anchovies in a wood bowl, a little salt and a good olive oil, and of course good friends and a little Vino never hurts Bon Journo


----------



## samsgun357

So tibby, school me a bit on farmville, Angus cattle are all black? How would 2 Angus cattle make a white and orange?
Speaking of orange cows, isn't an all orange cow, red heifer, supposed to signal end of days? Maybe a Jewish thing. Someone correct me if you know about it. And DF and tibby, I know you guys are familiar with red heifers lol.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I always thought an Orange Cow was vanilla ice cream and orange pop. Must be a mid-west thing.

In all seriousness, I too am curious why the "wasted year"? I imagine the white from two black is that every once in awhile you get two recessive traits in the same combination. Like the Bengal tigers they had in the text books for school. Two orange tigers mate and have two offspring. The possible combinations would be 2 orange, 1 orange and 1 white or 2 white.


----------



## blacknight1114

Well. Back in biznits B. Rockin the new Samsung 355E laptop. Of course its running Win.8 but i guess i can live with that part....ugh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

-you made me go there, Gunny its why every girlfriend Fresh has ever had screams Sugartibbs when they do their naked wiggle womenthing. and cook a cheap breakfast.

Sorry Black Night, but we kinda mix it up, works for us.

And woodrow you have never been to a cattle auction, you get deducted for every little thing. even if they have a little too much hair on their belly, thats 2 weeks groceries, and im a smart shopper.

Last year, family meeting, we have to sell,look at the books, price of hay and cubes we have always kept good stock, after all we had done ...mmIm going to write a book. Legends of the fall..A white cow diary..dairy, well as long as i get paid. probly not Faulkner


----------



## dougfresh

OMG Tibb, my first time in Tampa in 2005 I worked for a restaurant called the Rusty Pelican on Old Tampa Bay and we prepared raw, table side Caesars, Veal Oscar, Filet Diane, Filet Oscar, Sesame seared Ahi Tuna, and Cherries Jubilee, Bananas Foster. I fucking hated that shit lolol. Put my ass in extreme weeds


----------



## sugartibbs

I may be up all night we did a Veal Oscar with a Bernaise sause to die for, there were waitstaff..Douglass there are starving children in Syria, the Sudan, Nigeria, I threw away so much food that I know could have helped...but I would have trash can shopped before your last girlfriends breakfast, burnt toast.. really?

And we'll need some more toilet paper, by tomorrow/

we are experementingh. your liquor is pretty good


----------



## lapdog01

All this beef talk is makin me hungry. Fresh you ever been to or worked at Bern's in Tampa? Had a fine aged filet there.mmmmm

sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

+lappy, and you know this, if you work in the industy, its Brennans on the French Quarter for play time..but put on your suit and tie and buy her a black party dress and make resevations for The Palmer House, bucket list,Chicago. where it all started


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> +lappy, and you know this, if you work in the industy, its Brennans on the French Quarter for play time..but put on your suit and tie and buy her a black party dress and make resevations for The Palmer House, bucket list,Chicago. where it all started


Tru sugar. Palmer house is timeless.Here in Chicago the Wife likes Bavette's,while I Iike Chop House. More Casual than Palmer's but silly good cuisine
sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> All this beef talk is makin me hungry. Fresh you ever been to or worked at Bern's in Tampa? Had a fine aged filet there.mmmmm
> 
> sent with my fingers


Yes I have. It's funny because from the outside Bern's looks like a hole. 2-story building, no windows, but they have the most extensive wine list IN AMERICA. Google it. Steaks are farm raised white Angus from their farms which I'm not too fond about, but the second floor has the dessert room...Decadence!!! Shits packed from 5:30 till close! I will never work there because their new Front-Of-House has to train in their farm(sorry Jeff) for about a year. Afterwards you're live and making about +/- $100k as a server. Man I don't need farm experience to bullshit a bullshiter and sell a $1800 bottle of 1997 Chateau Marqaux. Truth lol


----------



## sugartibbs

that is a good one, but more of a guy thing for some, since were talking the best meal I ever had was a little down time from my 2 instructors, John Surmont from France, Executive Chef at The Duck Club At Warren Place, And Rene Jungo from Sweden, They were great teachers. Those were good times.

Douglass, my best friend , did you say "white angus" and rich dumbasses in the sane sentence.
Cause I could slip out there with a few sharpies, they could chow and have a white coat and sneakers.

Ill need about $3.50


----------



## lapdog01

Funny that you say that about Bern's dfresh. I thought that my cousin was playin a joke on us. Expensive wine is wasted on me..dont have the pallette to relly appreciate it. The wife is much more sophisticated than I. I am simple, Great steak, quality brew...im good

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

OK fellas, I found this Asus padfone weather widget, looks cool. I just installed the apk, works fine on modified stock, should work on other ROMs.

http://db.tt/uBGrkdx8

Here's a screenie








Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Ill need about $3.50


You're a cheap wrangler! Lol. In 'merica the so called best beef is called "Angus"... That's like calling a Audi A8 the same as a Civic. Angus is a label not a type of steer. Short Horn, Hereford,and blah(I cannot remember) are top quality. The best producer is from Chicago... StockYard. Dry or Wet aged. What you know about my Primal Skillz.Farmer please add some info


----------



## samsgun357

Other screen, clicking alarm crashes app.

*Edit: might just be me, think I deleted my alarm clock on accident.

*edit: I was correct, after reinstalling my clock/alarm, it works fine.

Here's the thread that I found it in, has some other cool apps.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39335178









Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Fresh with a public service announcement on Beef..educate my friend.
HeyBig gun. Thanks for the widget..i got a plan for that

sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

doug you can rant and rave about injustice in the world

But im gonna need about $3.59

Nice Gunny, but im not sure I can use it yet,doing alot of moving,a keeper thanx.


----------



## sugartibbs

Your gonna pay it, it dont mean nothin to you Southbeach, Im checkin for fingerprints and hoofprints, Im pretty new to this Dracula thing


----------



## dougfresh

Dude!!! I ain't gay bruh. I don't want to push your shit in focker Tibbs. Your previous Avatar told me you're a ************


----------



## sugartibbs

So presumtious, hell i cant get any lady working it , and in the ok, pierced nose, pierced ear,forget it, you cant live here..was married, dated for `10 yrs, nice petite redhead that went mental, put on about 70lbs. was in love with the PTL club, gave alot of money to Pat to stop whatever was his prob that week. Funny Doug, I like to rant, but I dont have any answers.your reading a statitic.

Never ever thought id go out that way...but you look in the future and see nothing, the past not bad, but in my personal life now? would I do it..No..but I never thought i would consider it, and I have,...


----------



## dougfresh

You make no sense
Cat fight!!!


----------



## dougfresh

It doesn't make sense to me now that I have 1200 Thanks in the Brown-side. Thanks to Yosup and Eddy, Solo's and a couple of true Android friends (tears) thoughts. Funny, I only placed one N4 post to thank Stratosk. DF just lurking Tananana. I love it that I sorta bash peeps and you thank me. Thumb up


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> I may be up all night we did a Veal Oscar with a Bernaise sause to die for, there were waitstaff..Douglass there are starving children in Syria, the Sudan, Nigeria, I threw away so much food that I know could have helped...but I would have trash can shopped before your last girlfriends breakfast, burnt toast.. really?
> 
> And we'll need some more toilet paper, by tomorrow/
> 
> we are experementingh. your liquor is pretty good


Maybe cuz your food sucked donkey balls. You said it, not me ;D
Edition: BTW it's Douglas with one S


----------



## dougfresh

I was on xda and thought... Lemme find ICZen closed thread. Yo I read the first 26 pages and I must admit, it's the classiest and most helpful vibe thread period. Wow, those where the times that imagination and cojones mattered. Everyone read it!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1499455&highlight=brick


----------



## Br1cK'd

blacknight1114 said:


> Well. Back in biznits B. Rockin the new Samsung 355E laptop. Of course its running Win.8 but i guess i can live with that part....ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Look up Classic Shell. I run it on my Win8 laptop, gives you a desktop and a start menu, very customizable, and free.

@ doug - That's mainly due to you guys, and well, people knew not to screw around in my threads by that time, and as always, Oka was cleaning up the brown-ness.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Anybody hear from Mosdef lately? I wonder how his roof troubles are going.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## samsgun357

Tibbs and Fresh, found a new forum for you guys. Its called Steer Planet, online community for the cattle enthusiast.
http://www.steerplanet.com/bb/the-big-show/white-angus-cow-at-the-iowa-state-fair/

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Zennation for life!!!! Love you guys #nohomo
And on a side note I screwed up my wlan setting trying to set up a static ip . anyone got any ideas on how to get it back?
Edit Ubuntu machine


----------



## sugartibbs

Good link Fresh, I didn't post one time, too busy reading and learning, but those were good times. It was happening

Some pretty strong names on those 1rst 10 pages.

And congrats, Douglas with one, we all did our time over there, and its still on our power bar, though the new kids are pretty good, haven't posted the Vib in awhile..may give it a read,


----------



## toast6977

Had a break between classes and thought I would test T-Mobile. Denied as well. Attempted to get the N4 for $49.99 and they informed me it would be $279+75 deposit (which is weird, how do they explain a $75 deposit on a no contract service plan that is only $50?)

So the chick was really nice and told me that 90% of customers that come in are told the same. Must have impeccable (or nearly) credit.

At least it was expected. >_>


----------



## dougfresh

What's up Toast! Is it $279+$75 upfront? That's $354... I would just order it of Google for $30 more for the 16 gig unit and go prepaid in you're not on contact of course

Is usually $388 including taxes and shipping.


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> OK fellas, I found this Asus padfone weather widget, looks cool. I just installed the apk, works fine on modified stock, should work on other ROMs.
> 
> http://db.tt/uBGrkdx8
> 
> Here's a screenie
> View attachment 38205
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I digging this widget on my lock screen. I wish there was some transparency though. Alarm doest work but that is probably bc of Asus' framework not compatible with Samsung.


----------



## sugartibbs

Hmm, Im a yahoo weather guy, especially today, might go north to Kansas, but I get nervous this time of year, when its 76 and gonna drop to 41 tonight, Oklahoma is a Tornado maker,and you just... you know, theres condensation on the concrete garage floor..the beast out there and he hungry tonight


----------



## Br1cK'd

Be safe Tibbles

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Freemodo deal for you guy and girls. Smell good with free samples of all the Hugo Boss Cologne's. I ordered all of them, l believe 6+. Go to the each fragrance and select order sample and toggle everyone. There's one for the ladies
http://fragrances.hugoboss.com//hugo-red-new-perfume-for-men 
Smell Well my friends
I'd seem to not linked it properly sorry, fix I hope


----------



## toast6977

I'm anticipating how delicious I shall smell.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh well you can order the ladies and ..behind the ears if you dont mind, kidding, I follow storm chasers and she's coming up from the Texas Panhandle, Gonna hit OKC first, Come up I44 like they always do, this time of year its not just rain..


----------



## samsgun357

Woody, I had the same issue with alarm clock until I installed this other clock apk I have. I'll drop a link so you can try it. This is hybrid tw clock signed, it should install normally, no push. This made alarm work on that Asus widget.
http://db.tt/FurxCpra

Tibby, man be safe, if you hear that locomotive coming, head for lower ground!

Toaster my boy, I told you it was BS up at T-Mobile. S4, $149.99 down and like $20-25 monthly FYI fellas.

I have an apk for Pandora, no commercials no ads. Just uninstall current, if you have it, then install this http://db.tt/BvKHW1cr

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

is it just me gunny? I never use pandora, Im such a battery freak, bring a plug in boom box to the work site and let her go, ear buds if its a problem.Id never punk my girl like that, she's takin care of my bness.

And thanx gunny, were good, round here this time of year, your life can change in a heartbeat, touched base with my brother in OKC. we watched a tornado go through our back yard and do damage, with no warning.. Gifferent with Dopplar Radar and twitter.
Gifferent is the new different


----------



## samsgun357

I got a little creative Bluetooth speaker for Christmas, sounds alright for what it is. Keep it in the bathroom so I can sing in the shower. Put on classic rock radio on Pandora and feel like making love. My family knows I'm bad company until the day I die.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I think I linked the wrong Hugo Boss link from above post. Fixed


----------



## Woody

I haven't had a bike in years, but I would consider getting one again just so I could wear one of these.


----------



## toast6977

Gives me an opportunity to insert some randomness. Speaking of bikes.


----------



## dougfresh

S.Tibbs, be careful out there in OK man. Just watched the Weather Channel and it's looking dangerous over there tornado warnings and all


----------



## sugartibbs

dude the sirens just went off, maybe , maybe not, getting my people in the basement


----------



## dougfresh

Damn be careful bruh!

I'd rather deal with hurricanes than tornadoes. Hurricanes, you have days to prepare.


----------



## sugartibbs

Its scary here, try to send some pics...
that front not too bad, but there is a violence to it you can smell. what concerns me is the individual, strong cells just now hitting OKC ...thats 2.5 hours from now at 35 mph and their the ones that will get rotation. hit around 5 in the morning.

Long night for the peeps that keep the watch.


----------



## lapdog01

SugarT. All is well???


----------



## toast6977

Hope all is well tibbs.

We've got a bow line coming through Indiana right now. Not much rotation though.


----------



## blacknight1114

Woody said:


> I haven't had a bike in years, but I would consider getting one again just so I could wear one of these.


Woody these are SICK....i love predator. Would definitely sport one of these...









Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

Any n4ers? Have a great rom and/or kernel combination they would like to share.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Manus, have you had issues with calls and android.phone.process stopped dialog. I've been on several ROMs and it's been happening to me. I've been running XenonHD and Franco 122 till yesterday and was excellent till I got a call and that FC happened. Dirty flashed again and the same problems. I'm thinking it's an app causing this now. BTW today I'm on PA latest and 122 running fast and very smooth.Try XenonHD


----------



## jaliscojorge

Phew, finally caught up on the pages i was behind. Took me three days of sporadic reading to accomplish . Hope to hear from you soon tibbs. So we know all is good. 
Like those helmets woody. Unfortunately I don't think I can chance riding again like I used to. To much to lose over a little joy ride and risk an unexpected spill or one caused by an idiot driver. Maybe in the future when my kids don't need to depend on me. 
I've yet to try bb8 for my sgs3. Everything good on that lappy? Wallet and all? 
I have two pumps taking water out of my basement as I type









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## dougfresh

I've read that Google Wallet still works even when it says "unsupported device" due to root. I've read sporadic reviews that some say it still works, some it doesn't. Anyone try


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Phew, finally caught up on the pages i was behind. Took me three days of sporadic reading to accomplish . Hope to hear from you soon tibbs. So we know all is good.
> Like those helmets woody. Unfortunately I don't think I can chance riding again like I used to. To much to lose over a little joy ride and risk an unexpected spill or one caused by an idiot driver. Maybe in the future when my kids don't need to depend on me.
> I've yet to try bb8 for my sgs3. Everything good on that lappy? Wallet and all?
> I have two pumps taking water out of my basement as I type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


I use the wallet installer and wallet has worked on e ery rom ihave flashed jorge. Sorry about the basement water on your end. I got lucky. Dry as a bone
sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

Paging Dr. Tibbs, Paging Dr. Tibbs. Check in with your boys and let us know your status.


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy I was using the Wallet Installer but Wallet updated yesterday to v16 and now it says unsupported. The installer uses v13


----------



## Woody

@Doug Try clearing data on Contacts and Contacts Storage in app management.


----------



## samsgun357

OK fellas, new launcher, its called 3d home. Only issue I've had is a flash of colors in between app drawer and home, kinda like old vibe boot loader deal. Its gimmicky but take a look, its free.


























Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy I was using the Wallet Installer but Wallet updated yesterday to v16 and now it says unsupported. The installer uses v13


I just used it today fresh. I didnt have a problem. Im sure the installer will be updated soon
sent with my fingers


----------



## eddychecker

Hello All!
Lots of reading was waiting for me upon my return from the wilds of Bismarck, ND. It was cold, let me tell you, cold I say. But as always, there was a silver lining. There is a nice little brewpub downtown in Bismarck called the Laughing Sun Brewing Co. http://laughingsunbrewing.com/ Go there and enjoy a small glass of Sinister Pear. It's a delicious Belgian Ale. I had two while visiting and enjoyed them a lot. When I was coming home yesterday, they delayed my flight due to the weather here in Chicago and when we finally did get to fly, the terrain I know as the Land of Lincoln looked more like the land of 10,000 lakes. Everywhere had flooding. In my little town, the trailer park flooded, but isn't it always the case that they get hit with the sh*t first? Some of the creeks have gone over their banks, but here in my neighborhood we are safe. Yes our pumps are earning overtime, but able to keep up for sure. Still waiting for a word from tibbs to hear that he's safe, and I hope the same for the rest of you too.


----------



## dougfresh

Woody said:


> @Doug Try clearing data on Contacts and Contacts Storage in app management.


Thanks Woody. Yeah I cleared everything possible last night to no avail.Phone,contact, c.storage,phone messaging storage then cleared caches in recovery. I asked a couple Devs on gtalk and they have never seen it. I'm trying to replicate it now on PA, so far it's still works.... To be continued;P


----------



## manus ferrera

dougfresh said:


> Hey Manus, have you had issues with calls and android.phone.process stopped dialog. I've been on several ROMs and it's been happening to me. I've been running XenonHD and Franco 122 till yesterday and was excellent till I got a call and that FC happened. Dirty flashed again and the same problems. I'm thinking it's an app causing this now. BTW today I'm on PA latest and 122 running fast and very smooth.Try XenonHD


No I honestly can't remember having force close issues (which is awesome). I've been running paranoid android and trinity kernel as eddy recommended. I have it under clocked and undervolted but I just feel like I am not getting the optimal battery life I should be. I also want to change ROMs but don't want to lose my data from real racing 3. I would try titanium backup but I'm a cheap ass and don't want to pay. Might just have to. Will check out xenon though. Do u like Franco kernel? Have u tried others?

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

The free titanium still backs up the apks and data. Does RR3 save your data on the SD card? Franco's newest 122 kernel rocks. Real stable. 121 wasn't that great. Use the Franco.Kernel.Updater from the market and tweak it, especially the color gamma. Set that bad boy on the recommended values and colors are fantastic. PM coming


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy and Dougy. Which rom do you prefer lappy, DS-X2 or BB-8?
I did have some water and the two pumps are still pumping away at the water stll building up in the aump pit but the rest of the basement just needs to get a final dry. I don't keep anthything of big value down there for the same reson. Some of my power tools are down there to keep them out of the garage but they are higher than the water level has ever risen.
On another note. The computer I'm typing from was giving me blue screen problems. I changed out the cpu, changed hard drive, installed windows 7. And it still gave me B.S. problems. The minidump file pointed to the cpu still so the final answer was that the motherboard must be faulty. So I decided I'll salvage what I could from this rig and buy newer parts for a more up to date machine. Well, I spent around 8 bills on new parts without the wifey's happy face







. And today that I was prepared to dismantal it ...... it's working just fine. Even tested everything on it that would cause a blue screen before and it's all good. Now to decide wether to chance it and buy more parts to complete the new machine, or just not rely on it and take it apart anyway? First option I'm sure won't set well with the wifey. Actually if she knows this old thing is kicking again she'll strongly urge me to return my new buid


----------



## lapdog01

I like BB8 a bit better, but only because I lean towards AOSP Roms. I really like stalker X2. It has lots of customization due to the Aroma installer. Battery is great, and of course if you need the t-wiz features ie wifi calling etc, it is the way to go. Blackbean 8 is light, fast and virtually bug free on my end, so either is a good call. I rotate to DS when the option of wi-fi calling is a must as when I'm travelling. BB-8 is my daily.

I can't give you advice on the toys cuz Wifey and I have a great understanding. I dont restrict her shoe shopping, and she keeps her nose outta my toys... but if you are looking for a fun cpu, this is what is in my rig and it's on sale http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-N82E16819113284&gclid=COfynbOK1bYCFao7MgodI2MALg


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll have to test them both out later. Even though I do use most of the touch wiz features.

Nice cpu there lappy, unfortunately I've already purchased everything taking the intel route. I went with the i5 3570K once again just because it's been working fine on my latest htpc that I built. But if I can sneak in another build down the road I'll look into using that cpu. There is no compromising with my wife. It's her way or expect a war way. So needles to say I have constant wars to be able to get what I like .
I'll need to purchase a power supply and another hard drive and since this old rig doesn't have built in graphics I'll need to leave this old nvidia 7900 GS in it and purchase a new one for the build since I intend to play games on it with high quality settings which won't be possible with the asrock extreme 6 and the i5 alone. So the biggest expense would be the video card. Hmmm, she doesn't need to know this thing magically started breathing again  . but then again I don't want to confide in this thing to flash anything with it and it leaves me with a brick because it decides to die again in the middle of a flash.
They have the i7 3770K for $229 at micro center right now. But for the extra $40 in difference that I paid the i5 I could put it towards the video card since I don't currently need that strong of a cpu. Not that I wouldn't want it anyway. Plus at micro center I also got another $40 off the M. B. for the cpu and M.B. bundle.


----------



## sugartibbs

No harm no foul, play on, had alot of chances to live in places with more opportunity, But I guess I like a little danger.Missed a 1/2 day of work, but being self employed, just bitch slapped myself around.


----------



## samsgun357

I have to say, I don't use my PC's much anymore. My old desktop is in about 10 pieces. Its an old compaq xp machine. I've always just bought whatever was in the box, don't game on PC so they usually suffice. I recently put Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, dual boot, windows 7 HP. I have a couple other laptops, Toshiba and a Dell, and an Acer netbook. I think I'm going to build my next machine, its better and ultimately cheaper, get way more for your money. I'm thinking of going with an SSD this time.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Same boat gunny,when I got my PC it was just for SDK, and a link for my phone,and download speeds but I dont even need that anymore. shopping for a very versatile tablet, on the cheap.

Almost pulled the trigger on an acer, but backed off, I know it would be an at home, popping my WIFI, but I see my monthly bill and it makes you laugh, it needs to start paying for itself, not a luxury.


----------



## lapdog01

Sounds like you have a plan jorge...proceed

@sugarT..glad too see you post..
Oooooooook-lahomawhereththe wind comesweepindownthaplaaaaain.....
sent with my fingers


----------



## sugartibbs

Yeah, Yeah, But Lappy straight up Ive seen a class 3 tornado from about 150 yards, we get them here..you just stare, you dont think, you know there is a higher power.


----------



## eddychecker

manus ferrera said:


> I have it under clocked and undervolted but I just feel like I am not getting the optimal battery life I should be. I would try titanium backup but I'm a cheap ass and don't want to pay.


manus try this, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiam.snapdragon.app&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd It has helped me. Another thing, you can use Ti Backup free and it works great, but it only saves one backup file per app and cannot do multiple recoveries in the background. Otherwise (aside from a few littler things) it's the same as the pay app.

Lastly, like you've always heard, everything you see onscreen uses power. Widgets, location services, weather, pedometers, all use power. Shut them off or disable them and your battery will last longer. I loaded SlimBean without any apps and got two solid days of use with it. But it wasn't any fun, it was stripped down. So look at what apps are running in the Apps tab in your settings, uninstall the ones you don't need, disable the ones you do need sometimes and reenable them only when you are using them. You will use less battery.


----------



## samsgun357

Shoot I got hit with a tornado, window flew off and hit me in the head, house ripped up and started spinning, cows flying around and I saw some haggled broad on a bike.
Or maybe it was a dream.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrongi1

manus ferrera said:


> Any n4ers? Have a great rom and/or kernel combination they would like to share.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


I have not tried many but liquid with matrix 8.5 is very good. It has been my daily since 1st flash.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Been playing with trickster eddy, had issues with slim, and Batt usage, on the Kernal, man I miss MP's input.Its night and day on mixing Rom/Kernal.


----------



## Woody




----------



## sugartibbs

Jrongi1, I made a run with liquid,last week didn;t really have time to push it,had to Nandroid to my daily, how is the latest, I liked that build.But had serious probs.

Ha Woodrow, I could write about 20 pages, and get banned, but.. I was there, and it seemed like a good Idea at the time
Growing up, I could tell some of my friends were making poor decisions, but if you reached out your hand, and they wouldn't take it..what do ya do.


----------



## dougfresh

Anybody has a Galaxy Nexus? I think Shredded does. Sprint is giving a 2100 battery and cover for $0 + shipping...I proceeded to the checkout and my shipping is $6.50. Just in case code BATTERY1
http://shop.sprint.com/mysprint/shop/accessory/ao_details.jsp?accSKU=64800058

I'm like the coupon lady Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

dude your not the coupon Lady, give her some respect.. your the cat lady meow, meow,


----------



## jrongi1

Well I was on 2.1 now 2.2 but that's also for the N4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

What the hell is up with the play store?? It keeps updating even though I have auto update off. I had the new inverted but now inversion is gone baby, gone.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

dougfresh said:


> Anybody has a Galaxy Nexus? I think Shredded does. Sprint is giving a 2100 battery and cover for $0 + shipping...I proceeded to the checkout and my shipping is $6.50. Just in case code BATTERY1
> http://shop.sprint.c...accSKU=64800058
> 
> I'm like the coupon lady Lol


Thanks for looking out Douggie, unfortunately i have a GSM GNex that said i think i have 4 batteries for it, and with all the tweaking ive done and Franco Kernel i easily get a day of moderate usage out of it.

These past couple of days have been crazy. Monday had my Final Exam, honestly havent ever taken a more difficult exam. There were people, guys and girls, outside crying, i felt pretty shitty too i honestly didnt think i passed the damn thing but more on that later.Fast forward to tuesday morning i hadn slept at all the night before for fear of missing my taxi to the airport at 5am. I get to the airport all goes well on the way to antigua. Then i get to antigua to print out my tickets on AA and they have lost my reservation... and were telling me i had been placed on a flight the next morning ... wtf. Moving forward the gent at the ticket counter was helpful and got everything sorted for me. Got on the plane from Antigua to miami and passed out cuz at this point was nearing 60 hours with out sleep. Well i wake up 2,5 hours later.. We still are on the tarmac in fact we havent even left the gate.. Turns out i got on the plane just in time for AA's system to crash. Fan Damn Tastic. well finally we lift off nearly 3 hours late and land in Miami (i was one of the lucky ones most of my class mates were still stranded in the carribean until this morning). I land in miami and my flght has been delayed an hour which is great, gives me a min to grab some food and make it to the gate in time. Get to the gate flight is delayed another hour and another before i know it my flight which was supposed to have left at 8pm is leaving at midnight. get on the plane and have to wait another 45 minutes before we take off. Finally land in dallas sometime around 3am and got home around 4 took a shower and passed out. So far this break ive spent over half of my time sleeping, and im still tired lol. Finally got grades sent out a few minutes and hot damn i passed the test i was certain i failed. Onto the next semester of insanity. (but that can wait i got 2 weeks left to enjoy.

On the agenda for today, doctor appt, then my friend's bday party, so ... ill be a tad drunk, then out with the guys again saturday, then blowing the shit outta some targets and clays with my girl on sunday. WOOT

on a side note ... um wtf is going on in this country shootings bombings... there is something far more concerning going on than any amount of legislation will cure. All i can say is ... WTF


----------



## dougfresh

Wuuurd!!!


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> What the hell is up with the play store?? It keeps updating even though I have auto update off. I had the new inverted but now inversion is gone baby, gone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I had that happen too Gun. I uninstalled the update in app manager and got my invert back

@Dr. Shred
Congrats on passing the exam, and making it home. Blow off some steam. I think you've earned it
sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

Play updated again to .26 so it might fix your guys issues
http://www.mediafire.com/?mvax42bbemmi211


----------



## lapdog01

*Melbourne, Australia*: 







(Photo courtesy of Attica)
Attica

Chef Ben Shewry is both high tech (he uses molecular techniques) and primal (he forages ingredients). His complex Thai-Australian dishes, like an electric bong-smoked trout, have cemented his reputation as one of the country's most promising young talents.

Click here for 100 restaurants worth a pilgrimage in North America.
Sooo has anyone ever Bong Smoked Trout? Curious.


----------



## dougfresh

Probably Br1ck'D lol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Probably Br1ck'D lol


lol I actually thought that you or Mr. B would reply first.


----------



## dougfresh

To your surprise.I rarely smoke. Maybe 1x every couple of months








Dat Drank is my specialty







xD


----------



## Br1cK'd

I don't like fish all that much....

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## eddychecker

Hey Lappy, remind me to never eat at Benu in SF. Looks like I'd leave hungry and broke.







I am going to Nashville next week, I'm going to have to try Husk. I love comfort food.


----------



## samsgun357

Hey shredder, how are things with you and the GF? I know you were having some issues, hope all is good. Enjoy your time off and try not to burn too many brain cells.

Hey Lappy, I haven't tried to uninstall update yet. This guy over in brown town said he did that and it would continue to update and lose inversion.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

You know it's gonna be pricey when they charge you 50 bucks a person for a cancellation in under 24 hours. Give me some feedback on Husk. Wifey is dragging me through Tennesee and Kentucky this summer.

@ GUN E I Haven't had mine update again, but it has only been a day.

OOOOps. Mine just reverted......... I got a fix for ya Gun using terminal emulator

open Terminal emulator and type "su"
Then type " pm disable com.android.vending.updater"
BOOOM. update all gone.

HOWEVER. this did not work on wifeys N4.. but this did
http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-disable-android-market-from-automatically-updating-itself/

Peace


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> You know it's gonna be pricey when they charge you 50 bucks a person for a cancellation in under 24 hours. Give me some feedback on Husk. Wifey is dragging me through Tennesee and Kentucky this summer.
> 
> @ GUN E I Haven't had mine update again, but it has only been a day.


If on your way from Chicago to KY and TN, let me know if you stroll through the Nati and we can hook up for dinner and drinks or a game or something.

My market hasn't updated yet either, but I've seen many reports on the brown side about it reverting the inversion or transparency.

@Shredd Glad you did well on your exams and get some rest. Need your REM.


----------



## lapdog01

Woody said:


> If on your way from Chicago to KY and TN, let me know if you stroll through the Nati and we can hook up for dinner and drinks or a game or something.
> 
> My market hasn't updated yet either, but I've seen many reports on the brown side about it reverting the inversion or transparency.
> 
> @Shredd Glad you did well on your exams and get some rest. Need your REM.


No way am I coming within 100 miles of Cincy and NOT hitting you up. I blew that last time nevernomo


----------



## blacknight1114

Woody said:


> If on your way from Chicago to KY and TN, let me know if you stroll through the Nati and we can hook up for dinner and drinks or a game or something.
> 
> My market hasn't updated yet either, but I've seen many reports on the brown side about it reverting the inversion or transparency.
> 
> @Shredd Glad you did well on your exams and get some rest. Need your REM.


I can confirm the reverting the inversion....sucks.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

manus ferrera said:


> ... I also want to change ROMs but don't want to lose my data from real racing 3 ...


I haven't tried RR3 yet (that freemium model sounds kinda lame tho). If it's anything like RR2, you'll need to backup (or relocate) the android/data/(com.blah.blah.blah.real.racing.3.blah.blah) folder BEFORE you do a wipe. RR2's game data was saved in that huge mess - ie. TB only restored the app but NOT the saved game data. Besides, RR3's data folder is so massive, I'm sure you wouldn't want to download it all over again. Anyhoo ... my dos pesos.

@shredder
You're a survivor, bro. Had you been stranded, there's a lot worse places than Antigua, eh? Nice lil trek, and nice work on the test taking headaching affair.

@Tibbs
Glad you're ok, man. Strange weather passing all around lately. It's the Game of Thrones, and "winter's coming."

@Lap-D.O.-2xG
I never had the Bong Smoke Trout, but I'm sure I've tried Beer Bong Cheetos. I don't flambe those doves like DF'nam'style tho. Throw yo hands in the ayer ...

@Mako.Mang
Dude, you're stocking up on GNex batteries now too? Lol. What's the 411 on the HTC 1'ness Monster? You kick her to the curb or keep that flame going?

@Jorge
Dude, it's painfully hilarious to hear of your infernal trevails. Such anguish, yet such comedy there. _Her way or the war way _... too funny, my man. Only because I can picture the look of numbed disdain on your face as you type that. Good stuff. _War ... what is it good for?? ..._ ( btw, damn, you & lappy got some serious horsepower in those home PC's. Yeah-ee-Yeah-ee!! )

@e'rbody
I've got an ext hard drive that was accidentally "knocked over" (FREAAKK!!!!) in the middle of a file transfer. Ever since then, Windows doesn't recognize it no mo. I've used data recovery apps to recover the data, but is there a quick fix to repair the partition table? Not even sure if a low level format would be worth it - ie. if there is potential for it be a dud in the very near future. Chkdsk ended up screwing everything up (ie. endless errors so I just quit out of it), and I think it messed it up even more. Anyways, something on the back burner. Just wondering if any of y'all messed around restoring / repairing freaked-up hard drives before.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Yosup - back in the XP days, I used to use Easy Recovery Professional, that little app even helped me recover files on an IDE drive that pin1 completely broke off from the IDE connector. In the off chance that you have XP, hit me up, and I'll upload the free version I still have of it.

Doubting you are on XP, I haven't found any good free utilities that will recover data like that. If the data is worth it to you though, I recommend SpinRite. The license costs $90, but absolutely worth it. I have used it at work to recover data from a drive that couldn't even pass a checkdisk, and was chattering like someone dumped a handful of sand into it. SpinRite - http://www.grc.com/default.htm

There is also the old trick of freezing the drive, but that should be a last resort. Wrapping the drive in a few paper towels, then a baggie to avoid moisture, freeze that biatch for a few hours. This makes the platters spin slower inside the disk, and sometimes let's you recover data that otherwise was being overlooked as bad or corrupt spot on the HD.

EDIT - Oh I misread, you did get your data recovered, good. The drive is probably toast, but you can test it out with Seatools, free utility from the Seagate website, that will test most hard drives for physical errors and tell you exactly what the problem is, so you can figure out whether to trash it or not.

Seatools - http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... The drive is probably toast, but you can test it out with Seatools, free utility from the Seagate website, that will test most hard drives for physical errors and tell you exactly what the problem is, so you can figure out whether to trash it or not ...


Thanks for the info, B. I have used that freezer trick on drives that were exhibiting the dreaded clicking noises. Gave me one last look at the files at least.

Is there any quickfix for repairing the parition table? I'm assuming the MBR is probably corrupt as well. I just wanted to see if it's possible to get Windows detecting it again (vs. resorting to a recovery app to "access" the existing data). The drive spins up fine and never had any clicking happening, but I'm not sure I'd trust it even if I wiped and re-partitioned the thing. Wanted to see if it's even advisable to continue using it even if I got Windows to detect it properly again.


----------



## sugartibbs

Just turned our taxes to our accountant, a little late, they may find us a little break, but it was a pretty thorough ass kicking.


----------



## shiznu

Happy Friday zenanites!!! Just lurking nothing really useful to say just wazzup.


----------



## sugartibbs

It is finally Friday, Shizz been a pretty lively week, you may find this unbelievable, but I may just pop a cork tonight.


----------



## shiznu

Glad your OK tibby. I remember watching the tornadoes that came through Alabama in 2007, about two blocks from my house.


----------



## Br1cK'd

HAPPY FRIDAY E1!!!! After a week of Mondays at work, my boss walks in at 3:30 with a case of beer and a smile. We rarely do this but once in a blue moon, we take the late afternoon off and have a couple of beers and bs. This is everyone in our office. Great way to end the week, now time to start prepping for the festivities tomorrow, I have 100+ pieces of chicken to get marinating, and a pack or two of papers and some legal filler at my disposal.

Edit

I keep forgetting to mention it, but I am very close to the new N4. I'll be able to cover the rest next payday. My thanks to all of you, those that could donate, and those that couldn't afford to, all of your support is beyond value. I love all you guys, the entire Zen Familia. My stories to coworkers and friends on the kindness of the peeps in this forum have been inspiring, and I appreciate, more than words can say, how supportive you guys have been through all the dookie I've swam through so far this year. One love.

End Edit



yosup said:


> Thanks for the info, B. I have used that freezer trick on drives that were exhibiting the dreaded clicking noises. Gave me one last look at the files at least.
> 
> Is there any quickfix for repairing the parition table? I'm assuming the MBR is probably corrupt as well. I just wanted to see if it's possible to get Windows detecting it again (vs. resorting to a recovery app to "access" the existing data). The drive spins up fine and never had any clicking happening, but I'm not sure I'd trust it even if I wiped and re-partitioned the thing. Wanted to see if it's even advisable to continue using it even if I got Windows to detect it properly again.


I have yet to find a utility to consistently restore the MBR without losing data or other integrity. You could try a linux boot disk, boot up your machine and see if it will recognize the drive, but best that would get you is another way to recover your data, not restore the MBR and keep your data intact. I've had a couple of beers already, so yeah, if anything else comes to me I'll get at you.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

Wanted to get the scoop on pre-paid plans, so I called up several retailers to get the fine-print differences between Simple Mobile, GoSmart Mobile, and Spot Mobile. Here's a lil taste of the exceptional customer service I experienced.

me: questions, questions, questions

retailer: ... ( re. going thru them vs. online transaction : something about they can offer better customer service if you activate through them ) ...

me: questions, questions, questions

retailer: ... ( she gets flustered and admits, "I'm not sure. There are so many plans, I get confused." ) ...

me: questions, questions, questions ...

new gal: ... ( I get handed off to another gal ) ...

"Sir, you'll have to come in. We can answer your questions when you come into the store. We're kinda busy right now."

me: "I don't understand. I'm the same person. The same potential customer whether I walk into your store or talk to you over the phone. I'll have the same exact questions, and you're telling me I need to come into the store to get my questions answered. What's the point of having this phone number to call? Nothing changes except your promise of better customer service if I physically walk into your store. I'll tell ya what ... you do realize that after this conversation ... I am NOT walking into your store."

new gal: "Sir, we can answer your questions when you come into the store."

me: ( click )

_Yo, B ... beeer me!!! Arrrggghhh!!!







_


----------



## sugartibbs

Ha, Ha, Brick'd we tried that a couple of times at our division, and we could party..We had our Monday meeting, and didnt think it was a good Idea.too dangerous.


----------



## sugartibbs

Man Infamous is up to v4.8.2...Im waiting for 5..its like a chick in longjohns, and "full neck sweater" Just pull the trigger.


----------



## dougfresh

Brother Yosup prepaid customer services suck but if you know exactly what you need and what you want it's golden. You do your homework and get it. Prepaid is the same networks as the BIG ONES. Simple is good, I had it for almost 2 years. I haven't tried Straight Talk yet. My plan is TMO $30 and I found out that going on eBay I could get a refill card for $24.90. I use Vonage apk to call out-going.That's what I pay!
The Sprint phone I cancelled it thank the Higher Power.

And no I haven't ordered any GNex Batts lolol


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh I still haven't figured out how you got that deal smells like "urban legend" I bring it up and its new guy with a slogan.


----------



## sugartibbs

And fresh I know where you can get some gnex Batts, but she kinda old and using them in a personal device, you'll have to go "rico Suave" and then....maybe....


----------



## dougfresh

It's a TMO online exclusive. Google it! When I first got I always went over the allotted 100 minutes, then researched and found Vonage. It's OK if I don't talk too much because you can re-up $10 for 100 minutes. Vonage is only good to call out. Hopefully they revamp it. I'll link it









Vonage is free


----------



## Woody

B-Boy's Inverted Play Store 4.0.26 is ready.

Just go to Settings>Apps>Market and uninstall updates. The flash in recovery.

http://bit.ly/XVBEJXBlackWhitePS4026


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> And fresh I know where you can get some gnex Batts, but she kinda old and using them in a personal device, you'll have to go "rico Suave" and then....maybe....


Yo I'll give to her! Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Thanx woody, dont need it yet, but I'll put it on the download, you guys are pushing it, I havent had a prob yet.

Damn Fresh, you aint seen her, you are "thrifty"


----------



## ndwgs

Freschie, Vonage apk?

Where the heck u got that som bisch? Couldn't find that anywhere, and i thought they pulled that from the Play Pookie Store?!?!?! Am I rongi-rong dongdong, tho?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus Themed S3 using Tapatalk 2

B, drink some for me. Got my kiddos wif me, so no go for the Bud Lime









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus Themed S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Man the $30 plan is underground! It took me a while to find it
http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/Tmobile-30-Wireless-Airtime-Card/15443357?adid=1500000000000012981640&veh=mweb:seo_un:

You have to be a new customer and purchase the sim kit.(I got some if you need)
Before anyone does anything, it has to be the plan wit 100, unlimited text, 5 GB data


----------



## sugartibbs

Ya, what I thought, and the Easter Bunny family is coming over for some strange, but hey never hurts to get your hopes up


----------



## dougfresh

***** Nate Doggie!!! Que Pasa! Turn yo moofuggin GTalk on







Vonage is a regular app from GPlay. If you cannot get it , I'll post


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Man the $30 plan is underground! It took me a while to find it
> http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/Tmobile-30-Wireless-Airtime-Card/15443357?adid=1500000000000012981640&veh=mweb:seo_un:
> 
> You have to be a new customer and purchase the sim kit.(I got some if you need)
> Before anyone does anything, it has to be the plan wit 100, unlimited text, 5 GB data


I had this $30, 100 mins with 5GB Data. Dis legit. I remember telling Freschie about this, till I bit on the S3, teehee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus Themed S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Here is mines
http://db.tt/OwuwV6MW
I says that its one phone only... I install it on the Vibrant with no sim and wait for the text from the N4 and type it in. Both my rigs work

Vibe afterwards works with Wi-Fi


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Here is mines
> http://db.tt/OwuwV6MW
> I says that its one phone only... I install it on the Vibrant with no sim and wait for the text from the N4 and type it in. Both my rigs workVibe afterwards works with Wi-Fi


Yup, dpi restricted. But I got ur apk anyways, urs is more legit legal than Play Shirley Stuff.

And clinggggg









Sent from my S3:using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Curious George is good, But beware a man in a yellow hat, always talking stuff that never happened.

And dude we talk aussi slang its Shelia non Shirlie..Lol


----------



## ndwgs

sugartibbs said:


> Curious George is good, But beware a man in a yellow hat, always talking stuff that never happened.
> 
> And dude we talk aussi slang its Shelia non Shirlie..Lol


My bad, Tibbsy. Btw, glad ok broski.

Play Store is known as Play Me Shiela

Sent from a phone... har har

Btw,

You guys will want one of this...

I do. Admittedly I really want to score one from the Aussie FB site. They're giving some away




























Who needs SOLO FRESH when you got one of these? App and brief is all you need!!

The story at Huffington Post:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2013/04/19/durex-vibrating-underwear_n_3116777.html

Sent from a phone... har har


----------



## sugartibbs

Don't see you on Twitter much anymore, had about 4 hours sleep in the last 72, its blazing if you follow real reporters.So glad we got him alive, you know he's talkin, FBI don't play, got everything you ever did on paper. That firefight said they had pipe bombs or grenades, where did you get them. So out of their character,but thats what sleepers are.


----------



## dougfresh

Doggie, are you working with DPI hacks?? I don't understand. It should install and work


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs stawks everyone so please change your password!!! LMAO! Fortify your password with numbers


----------



## sugartibbs

Shit Fresh your like the class tattletail, sugar did it, did not,did to,did not,then why is the teacher getting fat, cause she kept me after class, get over it.


----------



## dougfresh

Yo , they caught that piece of shit. He will deal with the Justice system. That motherfucker will rot in mucketfuckin hell.


----------



## sugartibbs

Yeah and it kinda burns me, had more going for him than I ever did, and threw it away.life is so strange.

Im just watching the clock, takin care of my peeps, my time is past...

And Fresh "stawks" ? Whats "stawks" is that kinky southbeach code? cause if i read you right, Ive been movin, doin it for awhile


----------



## sugartibbs

Im almost certain there isn;t, but if there is a female member of of off topic.. They call me "stawks"


----------



## sugartibbs

slim bean has a update notification, My Saturday just perked up.


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> My bad, Tibbsy. Btw, glad ok broski.
> 
> Play Store is known as Play Me Shiela
> 
> Sent from a phone... har har
> 
> Btw,
> 
> You guys will want one of this...
> 
> I do. Admittedly I really want to score one from the Aussie FB site. They're giving some away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs SOLO FRESH when you got one of these? App and brief is all you need!!
> 
> The story at Huffington Post:
> 
> http://www.huffingto..._n_3116777.html
> 
> Sent from a phone... har har


We have something better on android. It can do all that, wash my car and do my taxes simultaneously







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sec.spp.push


----------



## Br1cK'd

Got some good news for you guys. Found a local TMo employee, who recently got and I5 and wants to sell their cherry 16GB N4 for $250.

Yeah, I typed that right, $250.

They don't have a Paypal acct, but with the offer of an extra $25, got them to hold it for me while the funds transfer to my bank. With the donations received, I have $273 in my Paypal, couldn't have worked out better. I should have the official Zen4 by mid-week hopefully. The Rearth case I ordered for it already arrived, and the Zen4 will come with screen protector installed. Going to see what kind of quality the SP is, manus, I may still take you up on that offer if this one is poo, we will see.

Zen Familia, I don't have the words to show my appreciation. Through your words and actions, you pick a brother up when he is at one of his lowest points. I am eternally grateful, and at your service.


----------



## shiznu

Great news B I am so happy it all worked out for you.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Great to hear B' 
And no turning back now on my new computer build, just scored a zotac 4gb gtx 670 for nearly $150.00 off it's original price.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## blacknight1114

Br1cK said:


> Got some good news for you guys. Found a local TMo employee, who recently got and I5 and wants to sell their cherry 16GB N4 for $250.
> 
> Yeah, I typed that right, $250.
> 
> They don't have a Paypal acct, but with the offer of an extra $25, got them to hold it for me while the funds transfer to my bank. With the donations received, I have $273 in my Paypal, couldn't have worked out better. I should have the official Zen4 by mid-week hopefully. The Rearth case I ordered for it already arrived, and the Zen4 will come with screen protector installed. Going to see what kind of quality the SP is, manus, I may still take you up on that offer if this one is poo, we will see.
> 
> Zen Familia, I don't have the words to show my appreciation. Through your words and actions, you pick a brother up when he is at one of his lowest points. I am eternally grateful, and at your service.


Frrickin sweet bro. Rock and roll!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> We have something better on android. It can do all that, wash my car and do my taxes simultaneously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sec.spp.push


NIIICCEEEEE

Sent from a phone... har har

Edit:

B, see! Glad it worked out. Up above knew how to take care of you. You enjoy that. Everything has its purpose, and look, you found the nich. Not a bad price too. Enjoy my friend


----------



## dougfresh

Happy 420 day Bricks and to all you totting mo-fos! I might fire one up in celebration xD

BTW B, I received dem cases/bumpers... I'm going to my peeps house tomorrow and see my goodie bag


----------



## eddychecker

That's great news B. And happy 420 day! Carpe deim!


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Happy 420 day Bricks and to all you totting mo-fos! I might fire one up in celebration xDBTW B, I received dem cases/bumpers... I'm going to my peeps house tomorrow and see my goodie bag


Here's to you.... My Douggie, mah douggie, I'm fresh, mah douggie, fly, mah douggie









Sent from a phone... har har


----------



## samsgun357

Wow, that's beautiful.....and the girl ain't so bad either! Last time I smoked was July 4th 2011. I was walking my dog late that night and I smelled it. Looked over at the gazebo in my hood and my neighbour was john blazin. He asked me if I want some, and it would be rude of me not to, so I happily partook in the festivities! It was some serious chronic mang! I used to smoke all the time but things in life made it so that I couldn't do it anymore (probation). That's another story in of itself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Good news Brick'd trust dude it will get better.

DWGS ..she's cute, but in car talk, with Sugar her rear end would be out of alignment in about 10 seconds,too little I need sumpin I can wrestle with.

Sent from The "Stawks", dude you glossed me


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> Here's to you.... My Douggie, mah douggie, I'm fresh, mah douggie, fly, mah douggie
> 
> View attachment 38297
> 
> 
> Sent from a phone... har har


I love you *****!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Ahh man, I thought she was being hugged by "Brazillian um Landscaping" and it was just weed.

Doug, we still good? You know I get a little loose.


----------



## dougfresh

***** Tibby, why aren't we good. Of course


----------



## sugartibbs

Well Dog sometimes I say things that, well probly not for the average Nuclear 2013 poster, but your a good sport, hope I havent offended you, cause, I can talk alot of junk, Im doing my job, and Xrider66's.


----------



## sugartibbs

Diaz, they should have stopped that, he couldn't see that coming. Got some Oklahoma State ties coming up.


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah tibby Diaz got spanked, his bro threw the towel in. I had the main event 3-2 Henderson. Wasn't nearly as good as Brown vs Mein or Thompson vs Diaz for that matter. The problem is, and someone mentioned this awhile back, these guys aren't really going for it. They play it safe. Champs aren't fighting to get the title. They are fighting not to lose the title, big difference. Cormier is on the rise, Mir on the decline.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I really like this girl, no lip sync BS I linked her stuff before
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Slf8B3tPvmc&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DSlf8B3tPvmc


----------



## dougfresh

I found Bricks in the news lol


----------



## lapdog01

If you cant beat 'em.....http://movies.yahoo.com/news/piracy-bittorrent-signs-promotional-deal-cinedigm-211457576.html


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> If you cant beat 'em.....http://movies.yahoo.com/news/piracy-bittorrent-signs-promotional-deal-cinedigm-211457576.html


..make a movie.









Sent from a phone... har har


----------



## ndwgs

samsgun357 said:


> Yeah tibby Diaz got spanked, his bro threw the towel in. I had the main event 3-2 Henderson. Wasn't nearly as good as Brown vs Mein or Thompson vs Diaz for that matter. The problem is, and someone mentioned this awhile back, these guys aren't really going for it. They play it safe. Champs aren't fighting to get the title. They are fighting not to lose the title, big difference. Cormier is on the rise, Mir on the decline.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yup. I agree, they play for "Keeps". Actually got a tad bit bored of the main event. Brown vs Mein was an interesting fight.

Oh, and that fiance act by Henderson, lmao. I think she knew. Not too classy.

Sent from a phone... har har


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah man, that was totally inappropriate. I am a fan of Bendo, been following him from WEC days but I don't know if I can root for him anymore. My girl was like, "aw how cute". I said babe, this is the fight biness, can't water it down with shite like that. All in all, I was impressed with the strikeforce fighters, they are hungry, came to prove something. I would like to see DC go down to 205 but he might not fare so well there. He will lose the speed advantage he has in hw. Would like to see him fight Pat HD Berry. Larenz Larkin will be a force to reckon with at 185. All in all a decent night of fights, not great but decent.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Hey Girl, are you related to me?? http://finance.yahoo...-200939264.html

@sugartibbs. I noticed that you mentioned you run Slimrom on your S3. I d'loaded the 4.1 build, and I gotta say it's pretty nice. I had no success with Slim on Susie before, but I'm diggin this.


----------



## shiznu

Whew...had to avoid this thread till I had a chance to watch my DVR'd UFC. Brown v. Mein was definitely fight of the night and I agree the whole proposal thing was kinda cheesy. I wonder if he would of still done it if he would've got his ass beat.


----------



## sugartibbs

Shiznu, oh hell no, it was almost high school, those chicks are there to be seen, and cash check.We are all weak, hottie chicks rule the world. Truth ...are you gonna tell Beyonce your busy tonight?


----------



## shiznu

Hell naw tibby buts let's be fair, that chic was no Beyonce.lol


----------



## sugartibbs

This is tough, personal, she was a little "chubby" but shizz, a cute chubby girl girl with a chip on her shoulder, got you down, talkin nasty, she starts lookin real good.


----------



## manus ferrera

8000!!!!!!! sorry had to.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

Ha Ha....truth tibbs


----------



## samsgun357

Fellas, life just got a little bit sweeter!








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Whoa gunny I gotta look for some of those tomorrow.


----------



## sugartibbs

only if you grill the whole pack, got my own peppers and oniouns..and maybe a questionable Star Trek download. They dropped the trailer, its free game now I've never paid for anything, its a because I can thing.

Im glad they made it alittle more dark, or inverted, this series could go on forever,love me some risky,little grainy, but good enough for the believers.


----------



## samsgun357

Got them at Walmart, $1.78 a pack buy they had $1 coupon. For $.78 a pack I had to grab a few.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Got them at Walmart, $1.78 a pack buy they had $1 coupon. For $.78 a pack I had to grab a few.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


But I gots to know. Have you tried em yet?


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> I had to grab a few.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You're going to turn into this guy


----------



## shiznu

So someone in my hometown decides to call in a bomb threat to our local hospital plus two more in neighboring counties. WTF sickos I hope you get caught and tried on a Federal level.


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey Zennites!!

Hope everyone is doing well. I needed a bit of advice, i need a solid pair of noise cancelling headphones for when i head back to the island, I have some made by able planet and well frankly they are crap. Wondering if yall had any suggestions for sets prefferably sub 250 usd

Cheers.


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> Hey Zennites!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I needed a bit of advice, i need a solid pair of noise cancelling headphones for when i head back to the island, I have some made by able planet and well frankly they are crap. Wondering if yall had any suggestions for sets prefferably sub 250 usd
> 
> Cheers.


Can't go wrong with Bose, woody will tell you. Of course idk if you can get them at your price point.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

always a good callou from the Shredd

Doug, I idont mind you using one of my trailers but you cut out Jenna Jamison, and she was err affectionate.And ,yes I do porn shoots Wilson extremely thick cut bacon,


----------



## dougfresh

shreddintyres said:


> Hey Zennites!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I needed a bit of advice, i need a solid pair of noise cancelling headphones for when i head back to the island, I have some made by able planet and well frankly they are crap. Wondering if yall had any suggestions for sets prefferably sub 250 usd
> 
> Cheers.


Do you want in-ear or over-ear cans? In-ear I would suggest Klipsch http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000WAHFBK/ref=mw_dp_sim_ss5?pi=SL500_SX125
Over-ear Sennheiser or Audio Technica
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000OMKR8E


----------



## lapdog01

+1 on audiotechnica

sent with my fingers


----------



## Woody

I dig the Bose in-ears ($100) a bunch and their warranty is outstanding. It is a full year, with a no questions asked replace policy. Then you get a new year that starts on delivery date. I just got mine replaced a few weeks ago and it is like the 4th pair I had in about 7 years. Once outside of warranty time, you can do a replacement for 1/2 price ($50) and then the warranty starts again on delivery date.

Heard good things about Audiotechnica as well, but I have never tried them. I have a pair od Sony cans that I use from time to time but for bus travel to and fro work and at my desk, I like in-ears.


----------



## samsgun357

I used to have a pair of audiotechnica. I had a Roland electronic drum kit, paid almost $6k for it, they threw the cans in for free up at guitar center. I ended up selling the drum kit a few years back and passed the cans along with it. They were really nice cans no doubt!
Here's a pic of the kit I had. It was badass. Kick myself in the ass all the time for selling it but at the time it seemed like the best option.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Anyone care to try this with their phones? Pretty nuts if you ask me - although the wailing masses all cry out for more pressure applied and more severe testing methods. Silly rabbit. Let's see you shell out dat Lapdog-Chedduh and then go Ginsu all up on yo sheit, mang.

*Samsung Galaxy SIV Scratch Test (Knives, Keys, Pennys)*


----------



## yosup

Had no clue about the UFC fight until ya'll mentioned it recently. Both Diaz's are punk bitches now. Makes you appreciate the drive and motivation required to last as long as Randy Couture's long tenured career. Just a freak of nature.

I'm all for slanging dem wedding bells, but damn ... this shit was pretty weak. At least put some emotion into it. Bring the drama. Give it a lil sum'sum'n ... instead, it came across totally scripted like he was reading for a dog food commercial audition. If it were bacon hotdogs, I'm sure he'd get a little more excited.

*Benson Henderson Proposes Inside Octagon*





..._ speaking of shitty_ ...

*The Stories of Poop Hidden in NASA's Apollo 10 Mission Transcripts*
For all our Zen Space Cadets ... the perils of space travel.


----------



## yosup

@B
Since making the switch from T-Mobile to Simple Mobile, have you noticed any differences in voice / data coverage and quality? Or is it pretty much the same experience? T-Mo will emphasize they get "priority" service in their own networks - ie. when shared with other MVNO's. One T-Mo sales dude told me he gets "more bars" on his postpaid account than his manager on her T-Mobile prepaid account. It's all a crock of sheit, and Bob Marley's gonna "stir it up, little darlin."


----------



## yosup

Maybe plastic ain't so bad afterall? How much does 1mm thickness and 50g weight impact the overall design? Mo battery, mo powuh? Taste great, less filling?

*Rumor: Galaxy Note III to have first plastic OLED display*


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup said:


> @B
> Since making the switch from T-Mobile to Simple Mobile, have you noticed any differences in voice / data coverage and quality? Or is it pretty much the same experience? T-Mo will emphasize they get "priority" service in their own networks - ie. when shared with other MVNO's. One T-Mo sales dude told me he gets "more bars" on his postpaid account than his manager on her T-Mobile prepaid account. It's all a crock of sheit, and Bob Marley's gonna "stir it up, little darlin."


Nah man, I've had the exact same coverage I was getting with TMo in my local market, up around denver, and various points in between. Voice quality is great, data speeds and quality are about what I expected, and no glaring gaps in coverage that I have found yet. I'm more than pleased with their cell service and customer service so far.


----------



## lapdog01

Whatz up Zen boyz. I am getting my a*! Kicked at work, with no end in sight. Looks like 15+ hours today. Oh Br1cK'd..pm sent.

sent with my fingers


----------



## shiznu

Damn Lapdizzle that sux,but if your not on salary just think of da Benjamin's.

Edit BTW if anyone here tweets or is on Google + add or follow me and I'll do the same. 
@shiznu for twitter and 
[email protected] for g+


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks lappy, I got that the other day, forgot to reply man, but it does look good on the Vibe.

Take 'er easy today man, don't burn out, it's only Tuesday.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Shiz, Would you mind if I picked your brain about your sons condition not long ago? Mine older son has a friend from class and his Luk just came back for the 3rd time (he is 9 and in 1st grade, so that should tell you how his life has been). He started chemo and found a 97% marrow match, but had a siezure yesterday for about 30mins and fluid on his brain. They did a CT scan and the fluid will dissipate back in, so there is that.

But my son wants to see him and I need to be able to explain some things to him. My son has a real fear of people going into hospitals (his grandmother, my MIL, went in for a routine laproscopy and never left). It took him a year to talk about her and I need to make sure we dance a delicate line here with him as his friend may not leave either.

Anyways, you are the only person I have ever known to have experienced this with someone so young. If you are not confortable, I understand. Once you say it is ok or not, I will send you a PM so as to keep it out of the thread.

Thanks for even considering this for me.


----------



## shiznu

@woody man first off I am really sorry that's tough for your sons friend and your son also. Since you know your son better than anyone I'm assuming your asking about the trauma of what your son will see while visiting. It will be pretty tough man, most hospitals will have an entire floor or more for childhood cancer so your likely to see some cases from ones that are not so bad ( any child with cancer is a terrible thing) to cases where the kids are just hanging on and have lots of side effects from the chemo so it can be a pretty sad experience. Feel free to ask me anything else here or by p.m. I really don't mind answering any questions I just don't know how far in depth your asking so you might just wanna p.m. me if I didn't answer your question here. Its no problem I don't mind because other people were there to answer mine.


----------



## dougfresh

Where's that OKC fan! How 'bout dem Heat so far? Are you shivering yet hehe


----------



## samsgun357

Where's Lazy B? Missed his bday, 21st.

Jrongi, happy birthday brother! I know its tomorrow, well actually about 10 minutes, its also my girlfriends bday so I'll be busy most of the day and might not get a chance to post. Wish the best to you and yours!

Late April early May is crazy for me. GF's bday 24th, my brother 25th, gf's grandmother 27th, mine 30th, my nieces the 3rd, gf's mom 5th and her dads bday is the 9th. Very taxing.

Hope all is well mi zen familia!

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## dougfresh

Woot!!! Happy Birthday Jay! Happy Birthday LazyB (M.I.A. for sure). Happy Birthday Sammy's Girl! Is her screen name Gun Holster


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Woot!!! Happy Birthday Jay! Happy Birthday LazyB (M.I.A. for sure). Happy Birthday Sammy's Girl! Is her screen name Gun Holster


Lmao Dfresh, I like that, I'm going to start calling her that!!
I always make sure the guns out of the holster before it goes off!

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Woot!!! Happy Birthday Jay! Happy Birthday LazyB (M.I.A. for sure). Happy Birthday Sammy's Girl! Is her screen name Gun Holster


lol Happy upcoming B-day Gun, may you find much comfort in your holster. My wife's B-day was the 20th. She is still celebrating

Back at work for day 2 at work. Maybe only 10 hours today









@shiz..no salary for me

















@ Br1cK'd Burnout will kick in about noon. Im wearing three hats today, and I have clowns to the left of me and........ I will periodically post just to vent


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy BDay Jrongi. How did things go with the laptop the other day?

@ gunny - Hope your girl has a happy one as well man.

@ lappy - my GTalk is on if ya need an ear brother.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

Happy birthday Jason.

Was all set up to meet Eddy today as he was coming through Cincinnati and we were going to have dinner and drinks. Well....My car got broken into last night at my kids baseball practice and they stole my wife's purse. By the time we found out what happened they had drained our checking account with purchases and made about $1500.00 in purchases on our 1 and only credit card. Plus she had about $350 in cash BC we went to the bank before practice. We can get all but the cash recouped but what a PITA.

Shiz, I got your PM and will shoot you some stuff later on but just dealing with this issue for the time being.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Oh crap Wood-man! Dude, peeps are getting desparate out there. Is your wife ok? I'm sure you both feel violated by that crap. It kills me seeing more stuff like this happen all over the place every day. I was watching Dr. Phil (don't ask) yesterday, talking about how there are people out there who just don't feel guilty for doing things like that. They have no conscience and no moral compass to tell the difference between right and wrong. Makes me a sad panda.

Man, let me know if I can do anything for you. You have been one of the many pillars of support for me as I have been going through a tough start to the year, if I can in any way return the favor, I will be more than happy to do so.


----------



## lapdog01

That stuff Saddens me wood. First B and now you, both stand up guys who work for their money. Society is more jacked up now than I ve ever seen . Wood, shout out if you need anything.


----------



## jrongi1

Thanks for the bday wishes but it's actually 4-28 
B. Still not right but I have not had a lot of time to work on it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114

Dam woody, that really sucks man. Ive had that happen also,you just feel helpless. My thoughts and prayers with ya.
Anything i can help with.just ask
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

Man I'm sorry woody if its not one thing its another. I guess we need stiffer penalties to stop some of this. Whenever your ready to talk I'll be here for ya brother.

Lappy get that money while you can.

Happy birthday to jay and everyone in guns family and gun I'll hit you back in a couple of days. Looking at the OP at all the birthdays I realized one of the reasons I like all of you so much,we are all pretty close in age.

Edit sorry jrongi1 I must have read that wrong to. I will give you a proper b-day wish when its the day.


----------



## Br1cK'd

jrongi1 said:


> Thanks for the bday wishes but it's actually 4-28
> B. Still not right but I have not had a lot of time to work on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Rgr. I'm still here to help when you have the chance to get back into it.

Oh, and happy early b-day then, lol.


----------



## dougfresh

Sorry to hear that Woody. My condolences to you and your family. Hopefully you can recover everything by calling the bank and credit company. You should have some type of protection, but the $350 cash might be lost. As long as you're OK, that is what is important


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> Got my wallet stolen at a mariners game when Edgar Martinez beat my sox and I had to by dinner for 3 Mariners fans.......bad memories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my mind


This ones relevant.
Protect your shite at the ball field.

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## LazyB

samsgun357 said:


> Woot!!! Happy Birthday Jay! Happy Birthday LazyB (M.I.A. for sure). Happy Birthday Sammy's Girl! Is her screen name Gun Holster


 Thanks for the birthday wishes guys! Been away for a while. It's been crazy busy at work for quite sometime now, and it looks like that's not going to change anytime soon. Anyways once things slow down a little at work I'll be back to my usual "lurk liking".  I wish all the best to the Zen Familia, and a happy birthday to your girl as well Samsgun.

Sent from my Slim Bean Nexus 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

B! Hey man, good to hear from ya! Keep those ducketts flowing, and stay chilly my friend!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry to hear that woody. I know how it feels being a victim of it myself. And what is worse is knowing that it was done by someone that I considered a friend. I hope that whoever did this to you can be caught. The cash is for sure a total loss. Real bummer. Hopefully you can get back on track soon. 
@ lappy, Like I said ;the rich get richer









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Sorry to hear that woody. I know how it feels being a victim of it myself.
> @ lappy, Like I said ;the rich get richer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From sgs3 quickness










 more shoes for Ceci.
Jorge..flash Infamous Rom 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

LazyB, good to hear from you mang! Stop through when ever you have a moment. This train just keeps on rollin!

Had a nice day with my girl! Went out to dinner with her family, I ate way too much. Brittany says thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes. She turned the big 24 today. I told her six more years then I have to trade her in for a new model!

Dfresh, she laughed hard at the gun holster comment. Classic

Woody my brother, sorry to hear about the recent events in your life. I know you are a trooper. This is just a speed bump in the road of life. I don't think those people knew who they were messing with. You don't f with the Don. I think its time to plan their communion. A message must be sent, never F with the Mod-father!

Brick-city, nice find on that N4! I'm glad you were able to get things going again. You definitely sound as if you are working through shit. You know la cosa nostra, Zen Familia has always got yo back!

What we generally do, in this country, one guy brings the items and the other guy pays him.
No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Looks like you got yourself a woman with a good sense of humor there gunny. 
@lappy. I'll definitely look into that rom. Your recommendations never fail.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

Looks like I will be ordering the N4 from Google tomorrow. The funds made it, but that seller hasn't returned messages for two days now. The new one is probably a better bet anyways.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Woody my brother, sorry to hear about the recent events in your life. I know you are a trooper. This is just a speed bump in the road of life. I don't think those people knew who they were messing with. You don't f with the Don. I think its time to plan their communion. A message must be sent, never F with the Mod-father!


So true, so true. You guys know I work for a lawyer's office, so I have "resources" that I can use and trade tricks that I have picked up over the years. This guy (and yes I know it was a guy...but I'll get to that later), if he gets caught, is screwed. So here goes the story.

Tuesday night we rolled up to baseball practice at 6:30 and were there until about 8:00pm. We walked to the car and the boys got in and I was putting the gear in the trunk. My wife closed my son's door and then went to open hers and that is when she saw it. The window was broken. She opened it up and saw that they stole her purse. After a few minutes of raging explicatives (of which I will have to apologize to the team kids on Friday night) we regrouped and started calling the cards/banks. And thank goodness we did it then. In the hour and half that he did this, he made it across town to a mall and hit 4 stores, one of which he went to twice for a total of about $700 in charges. We called the police and filed the report and all that, went home and started figuring things out. Mod-father got a game plan.

Yesterday, we woke up after a not peaceful night's sleep and went to work. We called Amex and got the time stamps on the transactions. From there we called all 5 stores. I say 5 now because he got a decline at the last one (remember this point). Of the 4 stores that he made transactions at, 1 had cameras and that 1 store was the one he went to twice. They couldn't release the video to us bc of company policy and I understand that, but now they know not to tape over that night's activity and to save out the receipts for the detectives. The other stores can pull their receipts but that is really it. Now the store where it was declined (because we had them cancelled by then), we talked to the manager who just happened to be on the register the night before and remembers the decline exactly, even gave us a description of the guy. He said that they don't have cameras either but he know the mgr of the place that does and also the head of security for the mall.

So now we have 1 eye witness, and 1 camera with 2 separate transactions, all the time stamps to match the video with, the mall security tapes and one of my wife's friend's husband is a Deputy Sheriff. If he would have snatched and grabbed, then that would have been done with it. But since there were CC transactions, it goes to forgery and now detectives are going to get involved. Plus the amount charged and take (don't forget the cash she had bc we went to the bank), turns this into a felony. I have a full report in draft at home on my computer that is waiting to be sent to the detectives who get the case.

All in all, it turns out to be about $2500 and mental stress. Not sure if they will catch the guy or not, but once we get the pix from the cameras, we can call out local Crimestoppers and they can put them up on their site and maybe on their news segment. Nobody messes with the Mod-Father, but above all no one mess with his wife. This is the information age. How can someone not think about cameras, especially after last week in Boston?

On another slice of the pie, I gave Eddy my phone number when we were going to meet up for dinner and drinks (which obviously couldn't happen), but he called me on his way through town and just checked up on us to make sure we were ok. It was a very touching gesture and my wife was greatly impressed by this thing we have here. There are other things that happened on Sunday and my boy fell right before he was picked up to go to school and scraped his head, but I am keeping the faith and the fact that this was a random act, makes that more possible.

Thanks to all for your thoughts and well wishes. Vengeance will be mine.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Just goes to show, YOU DO NOT FRAK WITH THE MOD-FATHER!


----------



## lapdog01

Mod-father and Mod -Mama gonna bust someones arse

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## toast6977

Woody -

That is a real pain in the butt, people are ridiculous these days. I've never quite understood why people feel compelled to steal. I suppose it's because they are lacking things that they wish they had.

Do they stop and think about how they would feel if someone would steal from then though? Probably not. I don't have any patience for a thief, I never have.

This guy is pretty screwed and caused an unnecessary headache for a stand-up guy. Good luck on your quest to recover from this situation.

And remember - if the thunder don't get him.... the lightning will







.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Looks like I will be ordering the N4 from Google tomorrow. The funds made it, but that seller hasn't returned messages for two days now. The new one is probably a better bet anyways.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


Sweetness! I'll know when you're GTalk turns from microphone to camcorder







I have a couple cases if you wanna buy them lololol. BTW I found those $3 cases and ordered a black one. They're called BG cases


----------



## dougfresh

Anybody know how to configure and the definitions of the TCP Congestion Avoidance Algorithm in kernel tweaks? Also which setting is a all-around good configuration. Seems like Westwood is mostly the default setting.


----------



## shiznu

Could this be a surveillance pic of Woody's theif?


----------



## dougfresh

shiznu said:


> Could this be a surveillance pic of Woody's theif?


LMAO!! TRUTH broski


----------



## lapdog01

Nice shiz lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody




----------



## jaliscojorge

That thief certainty messed with the Mod-Father, bad bad move . 
Good to hear you have a plan in action woody.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## dougfresh

New Slim BA
http://db.tt/ZX2tYjLD
Just push it, to system/media


----------



## Br1cK'd

At risk of jinxing it, I'll roll the dice. Found another local guy, he went back to AT&T and wants to get rid of his 16GB N4, for $275. Talked to him last night, would have had it but he was going to his kids' play, fair enough. He said he'd hold it for me for today. Cross your fingers nation, the Zen4 may be in our possession this evening.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## lapdog01

Alright!! Mr. B will be back in the game. In honor of your imminent purchase, i'm leaving work early today 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mostdef69

Hello back from UP... Woody sorry to hear about the thief that sux.

I tell you all what wrong with our country. Here the simple answer........High Unemployment...... people are out of work and they are starting to steal thing cause they dont have money to pay their bills or feed their family. More teenager are out of work too cause older adult taking their jobs cause they need to earn money to feed their family. havent you notice that back in the 80's and 90's we all see teenager working at fast food. But now you see more adult are working at fast food nowday. We all know stealing is bad.My brother was in jail for stealing food last year cause he has no money,no work for almost 14 months and he have 4 children to feed them and one child support every month. The judge drop his charge and gave him 200 dollar gift card at Publix grocery. It was nice of him. But hoping my brother wont do it again.


----------



## jrongi1

Our current economic state is appalling but that's no excuse for bad behavior. Right is always right and wrong is always wrong. As to the apparently no other way. People just don't try most times. 
Sorry for the soap box rant and I don't mean to offend anyone but the truth is the truth.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

J, I agree brother, its wrong to steal, period. However with that said, I can understand how some people do certain things to provide that can be viewed as wrong. I am a Christian man so to me stealing is wrong, but what about other things people do to provide like making moonshine? Its legal to make beer, its legal to make wine, but its illegal to make moonshine. Why? Because our government wants their cut. So to me, I don't see that as wrong even though its illegal. Its just our greedy gov trying to put their hands in your pocket. There isn't a commandment about not making shine.

My whole point is, what I see as wrong, others might not, or vice versa, and that the line between wrong and right can get blurred when it comes to your family eating or not.

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## dougfresh

I'll tell you guys something and I don't need remorse, I haven't worked in 2 months. It's tough out there. I prefer to be jobless than deal with pieces of shizx and assassination of wages lol


----------



## lapdog01

I have been blessed in the latter part of my life to be able to provide very well for my family. That was not always the case, as I have some hard times in my past. My wife and I struggled, but we always avoided the wrong road. Struggle builds character, and It makes you appreciate what you earn. I could not steal what another man worked hard to earn. It is my duty as aGod fearing man to do good and let the chips fall wherethey may. ....lappy now stepping off the soapbox.....fini

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, I need job, spread those duckets around bruh
since you're the balls around here. I'll shine your shoes hihi


----------



## Woody

Play Store 4.0.27 is here courtesy of AP

Blacked out 4.0.27 is here courtesy of B-Boy (same instructions as always. Uninstall Updates and flash in recovery)


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lappy, I need job, spread those duckets around bruh
> since you're the balls around here. I'll shine your shoes hihi


Lol no $$ in shinin my shoes..im blue collar playa. I sweat and go home dirty
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

T-minus 30 minutes and I'll be meeting dude with the prospective Zen4. Me still having a bit of anxiety, meeting at a public location. Phone is only a month old, so it's not a possibly buggy, first-gen, N4. Wish me well zen-o-philes, daddy may be bringing it back home within the hour.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## shiznu

Well B I'm guessing either it didn't go well or you are busy playing with your new toy. Let's hope the latter.


----------



## Woody

I just saw this on the brown side, but this is the first time I have read that the S4's bootloader is locked and I'm even the Mod for the Int'l S4.

http://mobile.osnews.com/story.php/26979/The_reviews_are_in_the_Samsung_Galaxy_S4


----------



## samsgun357

No worries Woody, I'm on Verizon now, so for me, its expected!
I hadn't heard that either and I'm all over the skuttle. It won't stay locked but its BS none the less.

Somebody hit B on gtalk and see what's up. I'm having an anxiety attack.

I'm getting excited for the ppv tomorrow. For those that aren't aware
firstrowsports.eu for the free stream.
It should be good barring any proposals.

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## Br1cK'd

That took a little while, and I almost did not have the best news. Homey tried to pull a fast one on your boy, and I hope he takes my recommendation and checks out our thread, and see's what I'm about to put down here. Not today my friend, not today.

Dude was a little late, but I waited. We sat down at a table in the restaurant, I was checking out the phone. Noticed the XDA app and asked his handle. Told him mine, he had heard of me, thought alright. Phone looked great, storage, camera, all looked good, even still had the factory SP's on it. Did the deal. Get home a few mintues away, go to boot into recovery, no dice.

I went command line, no dice, just a vibration and a reboot. Tried some fastboot magic (flash recovery XXX, boot recovery XXX), nada. I downloaded both toolboxes, no love. Final resolve, download the latest stock firmware from Le Goog, relock the bootloaders, and piece by piece flash the files back to stock. Noticed something I hadn't seen fastboot do when I have done this to the N7 and the N4 before, and that was rebuild two partitions. Unlocked, rooted, and the latest TWRP, and she lives.

Yes gentlemen, the Zen4 is official. Just flashed the first of many roms on 'er. Need to locate my SIM ejection tool so I can hook her up for real, it's around here somewhere I swear, but she is a go, and smooth as a baby's backside.

You guys are probably already tired of hearing me say thanks, but frak it, THANK YOU!!! To those that could afford to humbly donate towards this, I thank you, for helping me replace what I couldn't myself. To everyone who has a kind word or supportive stance when they can, I thank you, for being who the hell you are. This group would not be the same without any of you. I appreciate all you guys.

I know I've said it before, but seriously, all of the support that you guys have shown me in the last few months has been beyond value. Our brotherhood is strong, and our bonds are as real as they come. One love, Zen Familia.


----------



## shiznu

Great news B!!! When I first started reading I was thinking we might have to order another "hit" this week. Lol 
Zen Family Mafia 4ever


----------



## jaliscojorge

shiznu said:


> Great news B!!! When I first started reading I was thinking we might have to order another "hit" this week. Lol
> Zen Family Mafia 4ever


 Yeah I thought the same thing 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## lapdog01

The Zen4 is in the hands o the Zenmaster. The world is just a little more correct.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Short and sweet, WORD!
BRICK CITY MUTHAFARKER!

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## yosup

Damn ... so many extreme highs and extreme lows for the Zen Crew lately. Man ...

@*Don-Woodleone*
First of all, I'm glad you weren't mixed up in a direct confrontation when it all went down. Esp. with your wife and kids there (and potential collateral skirmishes), it could've been a lot worse. Yet, that doesn't take the putrid stink off this by any means. I feel for you, brother. Can't wait for some sweet legal retribution justice getting thrown down on those punk sumbitches. The cops make any progress with the video feeds? Felony or not, throw them punks in the ass-raping section of jail. Damn, that pisses me off. I'm sure you're covering all the angles, so I hope you & the Wood Stock can get closure to this mess. Btw, were any other cars hit? Or, was it just an isolated case?

Btw .. thanks for the B-boy tip. Completely forgot about his stable of inverted apps.

Also, btw ... why do they even bother locking down bootloaders? That's a lame East Coast corporate move. Something that's gonna blow up like the S4 ... there's no stopping the horde from getting past their blockades. The sentiment is just so anti-Android. Open those gates and let the dev community take it to higher highs. Considering Samsung had Cyanogen himself in their stable for a while, you gotta wonder how closely they monitor the dev world in the fringes. Btw, what are the Intl S4 brownies like? They asking about GPS fixes in advance? Hehe. I'm still waiting for RayRay to drop another 1-sentence spark to light a huge flaming bonfire. As the scruffy voiced long hair man used to say, "_Jump in the fi-yuh!!_"

From Steve Kondik (Cyanogen, himself):



> ... I'll probably be picking up the T-Mobile variant (of the S4) when they hit the shelves, assuming they don't lock the bootloaders or something silly and self-defeating like that ...


@*B*
Like Shiz & Jorge mentioned, I thought this story was heading down a gloom & doom dark alley (when I first started reading). Damn, it must be serendipity cuz who else would know how to navigate through that flashing ordeal? Who better than the Zen Master himself? Lol. As lappy said, order and peace have been restored in the Halls of Zen. Smell that Colorado "trees" smoke blowing in the wind, and maybe some incense to add to the ambiance. Sheit, you must've been as giddy as Sir Freshness in full cloaked privacy with his Solo Fresh and a "Fistful of Astroglide" (hehe ... a lil sum'n sum'n straight outta the Zen Lounge archives). Glad you iz back in bidness, brother. _The Zen4 _... I dig it.

Btw, thanks for the Simple Mobile feedback. I ran out of "likes" just now, so I'll hit ya back in another 24. I'm seriously considering the prepaid route. Which plan are you on? If the "Unlimited," is it really unlimited? I look at reviews, and there are so many stories of being cut-off or throttled severely at some unpublished soft cap. Maybe I'm getting SM confused with Straight Talk, which I believe is notorious for capping people off (or completely cutting off their service). I do believe it's related to their TOS though - ie. some bs about being "unlimited" for "web surfing" only (and not downloading or streaming). It's all a crock but still better than getting my shite pushed in by the Tier 1 operators.

From the Halls of Zen ... a lil blast from the past ala *Woodrow-Don't-F-With-Me-Mod-Father*:



Woody said:


> Whoa, Whoa Whoa. This is getting to be a slippery situation. We need to get a hand-le on it before things go everywhere.
> 
> Don't sure what kind of clientele a ROM named "Fistful of Astroglide" will attract.


@*J-DynOmite-Rongi-#1*
Yo, J, yo, J ... glad to have you hanging with us here. Even if it's just for an occassional post or 2, it says something to the caliber of peeps we got congregating (& propagating) here. Classy chilled-out environs filled with classy chilled-out folk ... who know how to "Vibe" and groove with one another. _It's got a groove, it's got a feelin'._ You're definitely a "Friend of Ours." Happy Belated, my man.

@*LazyB*
Always good to see our prodigal brothers come back after being off the reservation for a while. A very Happy Belated Bday to you as well, man. Good to know you're still lurking (when you get the time).

@*Toasterz*
Where you been, bro? Good to see you pop in for a tall one.

@*Sammy-Big-Boned'd-Is-One-Bad-MuthaFarker*
"Gun Holster" ... hahahaah ... that cracks me up. I luv that your girl has a great sense of humor (and can appreciate our twisted mental diarrhea - you know, it's a Zen Mafia thang ... _Co-Zen-Nostra_). Over-eating always makes for a real "Happy" day. Happy belated (to you & that long of list of _yours_), my man. "_Very taxing_" ... lol, how appropriate for the month of April. Then again, you file your taxes, and then it's one long ass endless par-tay!! One of these days, the Gunny "gun" jokes will escalate to "Pump Action," but that probably would invoke the requisite Solo Fresh humor injection. Just wait until your girl has to leave town for a trip. Ah hell, if you wanna shoot straight, you gotta clean out dem pipes, eh? ( _Lol .. where the hell am I going with this?_ ). Happy Belated Big Guns day, homie.

Btw, that rumored S3 rumor render you quoted ... now, THAT's the Samsung phone I've been waiting for. True Edge-to-Edge. Slick as a Martha-Focker. _Somewhere ... over the rainbow ..._

@*Mako_Mang_In_H3aT*
Is Miami losing yet? Hehe (GO SONICS!!!). I'm just counting the days til the OK-MIA trash talk goes into full effect. Where is Tibbs lately? Miss those cryptic mind twisting Tibb'isms and uncensored Tibb'etry. Bruh, I keep going back to SB 3.0. Lol. SB 4.0 & 4.2 had some laggy-pants-on-the-ground action, and HB's latest don't hold up to the 0311 build (tho I luv the Xposed Framework madness DT included). Still, SB 3.0 is so damn freaky fast & smooth for my shiz ... it keeps me comin back fo mo, mang. It's bar none the smoothest rom I've ever run so far. I installed the Xposed Framework and App Setting module (apk's from HB 0424 rom) on SB, and that shit is the Kool'est In The Gang. The PA-like tweaks are money, but I luv the added dimension of the Permission Revoke yo azzz out dis mufugger. Luh dis sheit. Seriously, rovo89 does some quality work. Only thing missing in Xposed is some type of notification for permission changes when updating apps. Or, maybe I haven't come across that yet. Regardless, SB 3.0 makes wanna say ... _ugghh ... shimmy shimmy yah shimmy yo shimmy yay_!!

@*Lapdog-My-Ambassador-Of-Quan ... You Knowwwwwww!!!*
Any long day that ends with you kicked back in a roaring A8 with the pedal hammered to the floor .... you get to end the day in style, my man. Wouldn't expect nuthin' less from the Bling Meistro. Then again ... you gots'ta do it all over again in about 8 hours. Lol. "_It's a man's world .._." The saving grace is that wonderful lady waiting for you when you get home. That's when the healing begins. Much more than just Marvin Gay namstyle. It's that deep down healing ... for the soul. Life is good, bro.














Mmm .. nuthin like dat _Lapdog-Chedduh_, mang. Lol. Mystical legend? Propaganda'd myth? Or not ... aint' nuthin but one thang all uh us gots'ta say, my brutha ...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBS0OWGUidc


----------



## lapdog01

Yosup, Oh master of wordplay and Minister of the mega post...YOU are my ambassador of Quan (or is it Kwan?) May I have your autograph?


----------



## Br1cK'd

@yosup, ty, and I agree with lappy, oh Minister of the Mega Post (Lol, wouldn't have it any other way!)

I am on the $50 unlimited plan. My phone is mostly on Wifi, in the three months I've been on SM, haven't come close to even 1GB of data usage, so I can't speak for the throttling. Doug might have some input on that though. Tell you what I do love about it, saving close to $100 a month on my cell bill. If you have a secondary handset, grab an SM sim and hook ti up, so you can test the reception on your normal routes, without touching your number. Just a thought, might help you answer some of those questions you won't really know until you take the plunge. Feel free to ask away though, I'll provide my input where I can.

EDIT - I still cannot find the fish in your profile pic, I keep looking and looking, but I just can't see it.


----------



## lapdog01

Need a stable vibe rom suggestion for someone whose 9 year old is going on a 6 week trip

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hellybean is my preferred current for the Vibe, was running it until yesterday. ;-)

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## jrongi1

lapdog01 said:


> Need a stable vibe rom suggestion for someone whose 9 year old is going on a 6 week trip
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


If you want the custom features my pac rom runs very well, or if you just need rock solid go with any of fishmans 2.2 roms both available in Brownville.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

+1 on fishman roms. Never tried his latest before jumping to jelly Bean but his roms were very stable.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## lapdog01

TY gentleman. I have the dad here and I am allowing him to browse and choose between the 3 Looks like pac rom is the choice.

Jorge Did you flash any new goodness??


----------



## jaliscojorge

Not yet lappy. Between playing mechanic, computer tech, landscaper, and Dad. I haven't had the time. But I'm working towards it.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

Firewater....that is all


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


Best signature evaahhh!!!!

Haven't touched firewater in years but when I did, boy was it fun.


----------



## shiznu

Been a few for me also. And prolly gonna be a few more till next time.


----------



## Woody

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/04/26/google-is-working-on-and-testing-android-4-3-its-still-jelly-bean/

Holy smokes. I listen to the Android Police podcast every week, so I follow their page pretty well too. Look at this tidbit I found today about Android 4.3 instead of or just before KLP 5.0. I think by the time the Nexus5 comes out, I may be able to dampen my fear of the cloud and get one. Digging Nexus more and more daily.


----------



## lapdog01

Woody said:


> http://www.androidpo...ill-jelly-bean/
> 
> Holy smokes. I listen to the Android Police podcast every week, so I follow their page pretty well too. Look at this tidbit I found today about Android 4.3 instead of or just before KLP 5.0. I think by the time the Nexus5 comes out, I may be able to dampen my fear of the cloud and get one. Digging Nexus more and more daily.


I would have to agree wood. I look at how much I use play music, Dropbox and other cloud services, and I have less than 2 gig used on a 32 g external card. I may be able to get by on 8 gb which I thought was inconceivable when I chose the S3.
https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player
Nexus 5 in the fall? Sounds possible.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

You guys know I made that switch to cloud storage a couple months back, and haven't really had any backlash. In fact, all things considered, it worked out for the best. On Google Music, you can upload 20,000 songs for free. I've uploaded near 4000 so far, a small portion of my collection, and several GB, for free.99. I was able to jump on that free 25GB from box.com a while back, although I am only using that to sync my TB backups so far, gives one room to play. The only things I am caching locally are zips for flashing, nandroid backups, and some photos. Granted, I'm not your typical user, but IME, I think cloud storage is a great way to go for smartphones. Plus if your phone walks off, the files will not.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## yosup

No pain, no gain ...


















I'd say a toe is better than looking like this after the show ...


----------



## lapdog01

Good thing that it only lasted one round.


----------



## shiznu

@yosup idk that toe looks pretty nasty as well. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that in UFC before.


----------



## samsgun357

I think I could roll nexus, no external SD, as long as I had at least 16gb. I have an s load of available cloud storage but I just feel more comfortable with some stuff on my device ie my dirty pics. I don't need those hacked from some cloud storage!
In all seriousness I do keep a lot of crap on the device that I could move to db (100+gb) or box
(25gb). Like B said, ROM zips and nandroid would stay on device but the rest would be just fine in the cloud.

The fights last night were hit and miss. Love the Miller vs Healy fight, those dudes bang! Roy "Big Country" Nelson has a nasty overhand right. 1 punch put Cheik Congo on his ass. I think that's the last time we will see him in the ufc. Bisping vs Belcher fight was eh, shame it ended like that. Couple other faux pas last night, referee called a fight on eye poke and the dislocated thumb.
Some were saying the stoppage in Jones vs Sonnen fight was premature, that's crazy. Jones was dropping bombs on Chael P. Ref saved him from some serious injuries. Just prior to that Jones dropped a huge elbow and you could here C.P.S. wince in pain.
That broken toe was nasty! He will be out for awhile. Has anyone heard if they found out exactly how/when that happened?

Jrongi, happy birthday. Got the right day this time Lol.

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Birthday Jrongi. Oh and your Pac Rom is cruisin' like a dream on my little neighbors Vibe


----------



## shiznu

Happy birthday jrongi!!!


----------



## eddychecker

Happy Birthday jrongi!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday Jrongi!

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## jrongi1

Thanks to everyone for the b-day wishes. 
Had a wonderful day at church and with family. And the bonus of your well wishes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

Everyone must be having a busy/productive Monday

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## manus ferrera

I'll post  had a long day at school as well as two banquets both for my girlfriend 1. Outstanding student for interdisciplinary studies and 2. End of year softball banquet. Hope everyone had a great and somewhat productive Monday

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrongi1

I had the day off so I went on a short hike with my wife and our dogs. Absolutely beautiful weather. :-D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I have no clue on what's happened to Samsung lately.... This is the unveiling of the S4 in India
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/4/29/4281800/samsung-launches-galaxy-s4-in-india-with-terrible-gangnam-style-remake


----------



## drjjones426

wow dougie that was brutal! 3 mins of my life I'll never get back

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## manus ferrera

drjjones426 said:


> wow dougie that was brutal! 3 mins of my life I'll never get back
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


One of those things u don't wanna watch but u have to

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

Heard about this earlier today but haven't seen it until now. I'm gonna find it all but impossible to support Samsung now and still feel like a man.


----------



## dougfresh

I might give Sammy a break if the Nexus11 octa-core tab rumors by Sam are true


----------



## samsgun357

Nobody holds the D of Samsung like your boy, but damn they are doing some things that have me scratching my head. They are so worried about keeping androids top slot that they are forgetting what got them there. Its the whole fighter theory, get the belt, you don't fight to win the belt, your only fighting not to lose it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

How is this for a busy/maybe productive Monday. 12 hours dedicated to work with travel times included. Got home took out the trash, washed some dirty dishes, gulped down a salad, left for 2 hours of soccer practice, back home and ate a somewhat light dinner, helped my kid with her homework, took a shower, gave my toddler a shower, prepared my lunch for tomorrow, and finally typing this before going to sleep. Had to check in on my zen fam 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> How is this for a busy/maybe productive Monday. 12 hours dedicated to work with travel times included. Got home took out the trash, washed some dirty dishes, gulped down a salad, left for 2 hours of soccer practice, back home and ate a somewhat light dinner, helped my kid with her homework, took a shower, gave my toddler a shower, prepared my lunch for tomorrow, and finally typing this before going to sleep. Had to check in on my zen fam
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


Dizamn man I bow to the multitasking master.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I spent the day out in the sun, cleaning up the parents yard. We had a lot of wind this winter, and there were quite a few downed branches, and living in a cul-de-sac, their yard is a refuge for loose refuse and leaves of types I can't find on any trees nearby. 8 large bags of yard waste, about a million branches, and a sunburn later, it's clean enough to eat off. Bring on summer!

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## blacknight1114

Guys....I lost my best buddy saturday to cancer. Been a rough weekend without her around. Didnt think it would be this difficult








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

What up Zen Nation !!!! Been out training the troops and the reception it the hills sucks. Happy belated Jrongi & Lazy B. Hope you guys had great big hangovers the day after.

OOOhhh Yeaaaaa !! the draft has come and gone. So bring on some Football.  GO HAWKS !!


----------



## Raykovitz

My condolences BK....Hope you find peace in remembrance of the friendship you shared.


----------



## dougfresh

Blacknight sorry to hear that man. Dogs are truly part of the family like a son or daughter.


----------



## samsgun357

blacknight1114 said:


> Guys....I lost my best buddy saturday to cancer. Been a rough weekend without her around. Didnt think it would be this difficult
> View attachment 38508
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Man bro, I'm sorry to hear that. I have a fawn boxer male, Tyson, that will be 13yrs old in August. I've had him since he was a pup. As of late he's not doing the greatest, can't hold his Blatter and his nuts are swole ( I should have had him neutered). Anyway, I've been trying to mentally prepare myself for his trip to the "farm". Its going to f me up when he goes. Hopefully it gets easier, 1 day at a time BK.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Man bro, I'm sorry to hear that. I have a fawn boxer male, Tyson, that will be 13yrs old in August. I've had him since he was a pup. As of late he's not doing the greatest, can't hold his Blatter and his nuts are swole ( I should have neutered him). Anyway, I've been trying to mentally prepare myself for his trip to the "farm". Its going to f me up when he goes. Hopefully it gets easier, 1 day at a time BK.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I know you won't let him suffer Gunny. Thats the hardest, but the right thing to do


----------



## jaliscojorge

(lapdog01, 
You are now battling Woody for the reigning SUPERDAD title







)

If my wife doesn't get to vote I may have a chance at that title









@ Blacknight, Sorry to hear that. We were forced to put our buddy of almost 15 years down right after this past Christmas. So I know your pain. It's been a few months since and it's gotten better but I still have those moments that make me miss him and bring the pain of the loss back. Hang in there. Like lappy, My 8 year old daughter was destroyed but she has bounced back. 
From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

Sorry to hear about your loss BK. I haven't had a dog since we put the family's dog down when I was 12, it's a hard loss man. Keep your head up, and I'm hear if you need to wrap, brother.


----------



## blacknight1114

Thanks for all the thoughts and best wishes guys, the Zen familia is the best. Means alot.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

You ever have one of those weeks where you want to pack all you and your family's crap in a uhaul and gtfo. This has been my week since last Tuesday. Nothing specific but EVERYTHING in general. Family is fine, work is fine, no one on my case to bad really, but every little thing is pissing me off lately and my man-period was 2 weeks ago. Might disconnect for a week or so. If I don't post, that is why.

Happy B-day Big Gunns.

BK1114, I sent you a PM on the brown side. Sorry about your pup too man (I elaborated more on my condolences in said PM).

Jorge - I have similar days on Mondays, Tuesdays and Fridays between cub scouts and baseball. Only days we have dinner together is on Wednesday and Thursdays. I miss my time around the dinner table. I never sat around a table when I was a kid and we started doing it once we had kids of our own. I feel that the lost art of parent-kid communication could be slightly remedied by sitting together for a meal and talking about our days.


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Birthday Gun E. Many More I hope








Mod-Father. Please unplug. Sincerely, Lappy


----------



## Raykovitz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gunny !!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Happy B-Day Big Guns!


----------



## shiznu

Happy birthday gunny.
@dougfresh I would still eat that cake.


----------



## eddychecker

Happy birthday Gunny! I'd love some cake!!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy Birthday Gunny

@ Woody - Gonna gtalk you in a few dude, answer only if can man, no stress.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday gunny! Please share that cake








Woody, take a break. You deserve it.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## jrongi1

Happy birthday gunny.

Vibrant 360° Productions
PAC


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes, means a lot.
Had a nice, easy, day yesterday. Just relaxed with the fam, had some Chinese takeout and watched some movies with my little one, perfect!

Woody my man, I get like that sometimes as well. That means its time for a vacation. Whether it be a couple days or a couple weeks, some R&R will do you good. Don't worry about this rowdy group here, we are all good and im sure Big Lappity Do-Dog will hold it down. And to hell with brown town.

So late last night I was skimming the vibe section for a rommy. I was reading our own Jrongi's PAC thread and was going to flash it. But I said to myself, I don't need the best vibe ROM by the best, J! So I decided to try something different for now. I flashed that chameleon OS ROM (very fluorescent green). Its running good thus far and has unofficial Semaphore with VC!! I can't really test calls and texts because my line isn't connected but it still has a good data signal. The guy who built it said its not a port, its built from source. Now I have no clue about building/compiling ROMs but this (see my signature) makes me wonder.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Those two dudes over there, skin and cannon are putting crap out without even testing it. I always see complaints after they release new updates and all they say is "oops sorry" . I only use Slim or J's or Noobs stuff.

I was feeling the same as Woody for the past week or so. Our man-ginas hurt occasionally Lol. All is well now

After posting here I went to the brown side and found this new post in cannons unofficial semaphore thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40916036&postcount=43


----------



## shiznu

OK I'm not really familiar with the vibe but are the property, device tree and kernel source available?
Edit nvm I'm pretty sure they are


----------



## samsgun357

Yo dougie, I hear you man, they do keep dropping S-bombs all over the place, some get pulled because they don't even have permission to port it. I can say that the chameleon ROM with whatever version of unofficial sema that comes with it runs good. I also used skinz rootbox, meh. Your advice to stick with slim, 360 ROMs and n00bs ROM is very wise especially if its your only device! I don't particularly need my vibe so I've been just testing stuff out plus I have done the unbrickable mod so I'm not worried about bricking it.

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## lapdog01

Sitting in the shade, grillin burgers and dogs, and about to create a splash screen using this..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1928754
because today I am just in serious relax mode.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Oh lappy, way to make a man jealous, lol. High of 38 today, and that was this morning. Currently hovering around 30 out here, and it's been snowing all afternoon. Mother nature is going crazy!

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Oh lappy, way to make a man jealous, lol. High of 38 today, and that this morning. Currently hovering around 30 out here, and it's been snowing all afternoon. Mother nature is going crazy!
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


If only I could pipe some o this sunshine to ya B, you know I would.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Lol.. Wow I miss a lot in days. Lurking again, will be back with responses 

Also for the base ballers ... My SF Giants just swept the D Backs. For TMo users, one year free MLB At Bat sign up. Get em while hot.

And why the Giants are monstrosity again this season? Because of Pence and Belt...

http://www.mlb.com/r/video?content_id=26776433

Yeah baby, go Giants







:lol:







:lol:

Bday wishes to all mentioned! Will be back to greet individuals 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Nate, are you from the bay area?

It was beautiful around here today, 75-80 degrees, with a perfect breeze.
I'd take that shite all year round!

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougfresh

What setup are my mako brothers running today? I'm running stock 4.2.2 stock/rooted with Franco's kernel 134. I'm impressed with it super snappy! I never ran 4.2.2 stock before and thought I'll give it a try.The phone came with 4.2.1 and that didn't last too long







Last few days I have been running Whitehawx AOKP nightlies + Frankie's. Whitehawx's builds are in Goo.im and search for his name in the Dev section


----------



## Br1cK'd

PAC v22.1.1, with Matr1x kernel. I flashed just about everything last weekend, PAC kept me coming back.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## eddychecker

I'm on PA3.15 with Semaphore kernel. Works good.


----------



## jrongi1

PAC 22.1.0 w/ faux 
PAC just has all the features I like. 
I intend to start building my own 360 version once I have a better handle on what makes the N4 give its best. 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I like PA minus the dual panel stuff. Hold back to kill is missing which is a little bit of a deal breaker. It was mandatory on the viby to conserve RAM that I got used to it, although we don't need it now. I noticed the available RAM on AOKP nightlies and PA always hovers around 1.2-1.5 free RAM. I think that's why they're so snappy. On Slim, the shizz would get to less than 100. Some major memory leakage.
B, I haven't tried PAC yet. If you recommended it, I'm blasting it next!What's the available RAM like on it? I'm back on 5/02 AOKP.... Just can't keep a ROM on this for more than a day and a half hehe

Eddy, Semaphore works awesome! But... I gotta have rich colors like the other kernels. I tweaked 6.0 manually but I couldn't get it right..Strats is going to update the S. Manager soon so it could be adjusted that way.


----------



## jrongi1

I usely have between 1.2g & 700m

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> I like PA minus the dual panel stuff. Hold back to kill is missing which is a little bit of a deal breaker. It was mandatory on the viby to conserve RAM that I got used to it, although we don't need it now. I noticed the available RAM on AOKP nightlies and PA always hovers around 1.2-1.5 free RAM. I think that's why they're so snappy. On Slim, the shizz would get to less than 100. Some major memory leakage.
> B, I haven't tried PAC yet. If you recommended it, I'm blasting it next!What's the available RAM like on it? I'm back on 5/02 AOKP.... Just can't keep a ROM on this for more than a day and a half hehe
> 
> Eddy, Semaphore works awesome! But... I gotta have rich colors like the other kernels. I tweaked 6.0 manually but I couldn't get it right..Strats is going to update the S. Manager soon so it could be adjusted that way.


Maybe my eyes are getting older, I keep it dark most of the time so I don't worry about colors as much. And it makes the battery last so much longer.


----------



## ndwgs

@ Err body!

Holy Camotes of Baby Momma from Tampa! What is that up, peepzaroo!

@ Gunzee

Yo brotha man, today was a freakishly nice donkasss day today! To answer your question, yes, this boy is Califaso made, mang! Glendale, moved to SF for a bit of my life, and from Jr-High and into mid College, all Vegas baby  So yes, since my family blasts majorly in Cali back in the days, I was all about Lakers and was a baller. That's the only sport I differ, since I loved Magic Johnson and Kareeemmm, that's about my die hard bball that's off the SF (Bay) area sports. My diehard fascination of the Ninerz goes back to Joe and Rice combo! My family (mom side) has a kind of a deep connection to the Notre Dame Fighting irish Catholic roots (I'm an Irish that will fight for those lucky me charms!), hence the Joe die harder. Rice, is just a beast whom actually everyone never believed on, but my Ninerz did. Plus when I was young, he signed two of my jerz, but that's not the point. So living in the younger days, my uncle would take me to SF Giants games and SF Niners games. Bay Area Sports is more like, inherited family traditions since I was five.

My sports, really would boil down to what I did in Highschool, JV to Varsity in BBall, Varsity in Football (halfback, or what we now call, "Running Back"), JV in Baseball only played freshman year as right infield or third base. I was more into Basketball, us asians, i guess, was into it back in the 80's. Lakeshow. Errbody wanted to be part of that show.

O yeah, scouted Tysons II for some 'rental' housing. Cross me finga, i might move to VA!

@ Woody

Brotha mang, what the heck! I feel so bad for you and what you had to ordeal this past week or so. All that bent up emotions (based on what my psyc said), that makes our Manginas feel like crap and just want to pack up and gtfo, or else we get pissy and moody like a biatch. And that's why sometimes i turn to my Boston Lagger or Amber Bock to ease my crazy emoticons. Hang in there bud. PM me. I don't normally PM errbody, but if they do, i always respond back. Ask my brohime pet negzro, Diamond Fresshie So cling!, even drunk, i respond. Do I DF?

@ Yosup

Baby holy farking Majizzeroo! Dang son, I miss our antics. You've been bessy busy body too, eh? Same. Actually just spending this marvelous vacay that I took, for my kiddoes, and the wiferoo. Gotta patch it up to them so I still have brownie points. Tho, sometimes, i like to just leave the hotel room (where they're staying) and just be by myself sometimes, lol. I know, I'm a wreck.

@ Err body.

I'm like this close into biting into an S4. LOLOL. I know, I'm a flashaholic. And the S3 thread is like..... slo. Like a damn molasses. I might start flashing the ole Vibrator-matic 1000 with what Gunz mentioned, that Chromases? Caos? LOL. Sorry, i'm exhausted from the hike today.

Should I hold off? And just stick to S3 until Note 3 comes out? Or go for the Nex 4? Atleast I'll have two devices to play while the kiddoes enjoy Seaworld, later next week. OHHHH, and btw, thanks for those long ago months of pointers, about me getting a tablet. B, do you swear by the Nex 7? I'm itching on the Nex 10, or the Note 10.1 by Samsuck. Reason being for me pulling the trigger on the Tablet is because I'm being sent by the Gov to school to finish up my Masters. But that's not till Fall. But with my work is becoming streamlined, i signed up for Summer classes, and a Tablet would be a perfettish companion to either record classmates that are gawgeous or the lesson, whichever comes fettishly first.














Just keeding. I keed peepz. lol.

@ B

My brotha! Glad you're flashing like I do. Hehehe... We should start a thread, like, a Flash Aholics Anonymous, where you post what you flashed, kernel, and what tweaks you put in, so we all can start doing what that other person flashed and post what experience they did. And that's all we post. Others are a no no. That's what we got this thread for. LOL. I don't know. I'm cray cray. And see? What i tell you about PAC. That's what I keep on coming back after flashing TW Roms in the S3 side. We got a PAC Rom for d2tmo side.

@ the burfdey wishes

HAPPY BEERDAY TO ALL THAT JUST HAD THEM! I know Jrongi did, Sammy Gunnee did (GO TAURUS), eddy did? (i'll have to reread back, oy vey), Lappyness did, and...... who else? And Gunny, I feel you about APR and MAY as a busy busy months. My wife's and the cat's bday in Apr, lol. No kidding, I celebrate those little critters bday because of my eldest. Then in May, my bday and the my dogs bday, plus my wedding (church one) anniversary. Yeah. it's like huge. Aug and Nov, due to the sithlings bdays. Yeah, i know what you mean, Gunny. We get down and durty busy.

@ Ray (1SG)

Sarrrrgggeee. How's that training, huah!? Gotta love that one weekend a month drills baby! Glad you still around, you also disappeared like i do. hahahaha. Oh, btw, GO NINERZ MANG! See whom they drafted? And ANQUAN. I know i'll get some heat from DF/Yodasup from this. I know the SeaBitches (gotta love the rival trash talk) got better off season trades, but I flunked some of their draft choices. Anyways.... We can take on Petey "Pablosito" Carrol.

Back to @ Yosup

When is the SONICS going to be fully enforced, eh????? I like the idea that the Commish approved the move to Seattle. MANG, the SONICS will be back! When did they finalize that the team is going north? It's good we get rid of another team in Cali, too much in that daggone state. the Kings, or should I say, SUPAH SONICZ isn't going to be shadowed by the Warriors for long. GS Warriors dominated that Bay for long, it's time to let them take that city, just like the SAN FRAN NINERZ from the OAKLISHIET Hoarders!. Err, Raiders. Ahem

OK Peeps. I will be now on lurk modah again.......








Bam.











dougfresh said:


> I like PA minus the dual panel stuff. Hold back to kill is missing which is a little bit of a deal breaker. It was mandatory on the viby to conserve RAM that I got used to it, although we don't need it now. I noticed the available RAM on AOKP nightlies and PA always hovers around 1.2-1.5 free RAM. I think that's why they're so snappy. On Slim, the shizz would get to less than 100. Some major memory leakage.
> B, I haven't tried PAC yet. If you recommended it, I'm blasting it next!What's the available RAM like on it? I'm back on 5/02 AOKP.... Just can't keep a ROM on this for more than a day and a half hehe
> 
> Eddy, Semaphore works awesome! But... I gotta have rich colors like the other kernels. I tweaked 6.0 manually but I couldn't get it right..Strats is going to update the S. Manager soon so it could be adjusted that way.


I wish Semaphore comes to the S3.

I ride PAC on the S3. BUT, mostly i do TWitchy Rom.


----------



## Woody

Hey B, how do you whitelist an app in Avast? I am getting Temple Run 2 showing as Malware and it won't let me report it as a false positive for some reason.

Welcome back Nate? Been a crazy week for the Zen Nation


----------



## dougfresh

Uhhh, I AGREE!!!! HIHI!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Yo, Asian Zenzian WAT UP Mang!

Always cool to see an interview with Android Devs because we rarely see des sum biatches... Francisco Frank had one tonight. Dude doesn't like your SGS3 at all


----------



## lapdog01

But freshy, he doesnt even KNOW my Susie









Check Out this Judge's ruling on a Strip club case...http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/texas-judge-issues-double-entendre-filled-ruling-strip-151235719.html


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woody, I just took a look through the settings, I didn't see any applocation level settings. There are blanket settings, in Sheild Control - App Sheild, or Settings and unticking the PUP checkbox. Likely disabling one or both of those will let you launch the app, don't forget to turn it back on after you're done.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

I bet it was Mista Woodsy. Old proverbs do say, dust our selves off and try again. We all gots to get up and fight the fight. Else who would?

Lol, I was never away. Lurking for the most part. I always make my post as if I was gone, which 90% of the time is true.

Btw, TempleRun2 maybe have something attached to it that makes Avast crazy. Backup your data, TiB. Uninstall the app. Reinstall while Avast is on, thru play. Let Avast recognize the app, then after so, restore data. If Avast comes on saying no no, then your data has ads to it. Or a malware. Kick it to the curve by doing AdAway? I don't use AdAway. I just normally do the above and Avast whitelists it auto magically.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> But freshy, he doesnt even KNOW my Susie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Out this Judge's ruling on a Strip club case...http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/texas-judge-issues-double-entendre-filled-ruling-strip-151235719.html


Lappy that's a hoot of an article, har har har.....

Also, seriously, isn't the S 3 or 4 Qualcomm based chip sets? Franco says its "Shiet" but he never even handled the US variants. He only handled the International version, didn't he?? Which was Exynos??

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Edit:

S3 users, anybody tried Jamison's Kenetic Pulse kernel? It is one bad mofo kernel.

Although I had a cycle more than two already, my Gigity slept like a baby for 7 hours.









Only took 5% off the battery. Only problem is, only TWizzy Roms are compatible.

Right now I'm about to go flash happy on Hyper since its a TW Port, I'll see if its compatible.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Edit:
> 
> S3 users, anybody tried Jamison's Kenetic Pulse kernel? It is one bad mofo kernel.
> 
> Although I had a cycle more than two already, my Gigity slept like a baby for 7 hours.
> 
> View attachment 38558
> 
> 
> Only took 5% off the battery. Only problem is, only TWizzy Roms are compatible.
> 
> Right now I'm about to go flash happy on Hyper since its a TW Port, I'll see if its compatible.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Riding Kinetic pulse right now. I likee
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> But freshy, he doesnt even KNOW my Susie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Out this Judge's ruling on a Strip club case...http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/texas-judge-issues-double-entendre-filled-ruling-strip-151235719.html


 " I Want to Examine the Evidence"


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Check Out this Judge's ruling on a Strip club case...http://news.yahoo.co...-151235719.html


LOL ... that judge must've been hitting the sauce before penning his conscious mind. They could compromise by letting the "entertainers" wear their pasties, but force the patrons to wear penis socks. Show me yours, and I'll show you mine. So, are you "Circ" ... de Solais?

Look at string bikini thongs chicks wear (esp. in DF's neck of the woods). That "floss" backside ain't leaving anything to the imagination. Who are they kidding, man? If they ain't censoring that shit up, then wtf is the point of hiding nipples? It's a mofugging strip joint, mang. Who the hell cares about "decency" in a place like that? If they've got legitimate business licenses and the zoning commision approved them to operate, then what else is there to complain about? If you're against it, get it shut down. Hammer your local politicians. But, this mealy milk toast bullshit is just a waste of everyone's time. We've got moral-less punk bitches walking around with pressure cookers in their backpacks ... yet, this is the shit our legal system and policing authorities are focused on (distracted by)? Imo, complete waste of time.

So then ... back to the lighter side ... some day the butch equal rights chix will cry foul and demand men walk around the beaches looking like the Red Hot Chili Peppers on stage. Question then is: Tube Socks, Low Ankle, or No Ankle?









It's a crazy world we live in. I ain't no prude, but it's funny how much it would bother me watching local tv channels. Most of us grew up when even the word "damn" was considered strong. The strong language (and nudity) rules have become so lax now, it's ridiculous. This is re. local tv programming (and not cable), mind you. Either take a firm stance and clean it up for truly appropriate "family" viewing. Or, let 'em loose. Most everyone's got cable, and all the kids these days grow up way too fast anyways. But, I'd like to think most parents would want to their kids to be innocent for as long as possible. I ain't talking about sheltering them. It's about experiencing childhood and growing up organically. All the sex-crazed marketing and progressive fashion trends pushed at the kids these days just seem to accelerate it all.

Lol. I sound like some crusty old ball sac saying this stuff, but it's just one of those pesky things that irks me. I ain't no saint and as much a hypocrite as the dude sitting next to me (at the local strip joint) ... but lemme bottom line it like dis: "Decency" and "Clean" ... are very elusive in the world we live in today.


----------



## yosup

@ DF & BigGunz ... Ma bruhz. I just recently "discovered" (in Slim) that you can swipe between the Quick Settings and Notifications screens without hitting the toggle button. Lol. Just found out by accident. Pretty fargin cool shizzalities up in dis mufugger. Had no idea. I suppose I should start reading the changelogs when I flash roms. But, who gots time fuh dat when u gots to get yo blue ballz alleviated and get your freaky flash freak on!!

As wich'ya'll, I keep coming back to the og dev's. The guys who've earned their stripes and my respect. J, DT, PRB, and stratosk. That's my main rotation right now. Haven't checked out Whitehawx' nightlies or Xylon yet tho. Avatar and Vanilla RootBOX were rather meh, imo. Rom features that were once unique to a particular rom are now getting ported / forked into other roms, so it muddies the water a bit. Throw in Xposed Framework apk's, and you can transfer the PA and pseudo-PDroid-like experience to most compatible roms. Thow in LMT Launcher, and you've got PIE portability. Flashing roms ain't what it used to be ... when the only game in town came down to 3 letters ... Z. E. N.









@ Mustang Sammy ... How's the fishing, bro? Smacking sum nice lil croppies on the noggin? Catch-n-release or bring home da bacon? Man, I really miss fishing. Fly Fishing (or rather, fishing with a fly rod) is my preference, and I always wondered what it'd be like to hook a Big Mouth Bass on a fly rod. Oh that River Dance ... that little wiggle and dip-dip of the rod tip ... then BAM ... the SURGE of electricity through hand and straight up your arm ... SET that muffugin hook!! Damn, that's the best. It's all about the "hookup," baby!!









@ ( Burfday Boyz )
J & SBG's ... hmm, somehow I gots confuzed with all the recent burfday madness happening here. So, my previous belated birthday wishes (count towards 2012). And, here's a more current (yet still belated) birthday wish for ya'll. Bottoms up!! Ishu ... ishu birthday!!









@ ( M.I.A. Zen Crew )
Wonder wus goin down with our Zen brothers on sabbatical? Ddanc(e). Big Dog. Amandadam. N00B. X. Hell, even Tibbs, lately. Wusshapnin', brudduhz?


----------



## yosup

@ Nate-The-Great-But-Ain't-Got-Hate-Pho-Yo-9'urz-Mang-West-Side-Luv-Bruh
Waaaazzzzzuuuuuupppppp!!! West-side? East-side? Midwest-side (?)? Nah ... ZEN-SI-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDE!!!

Dude ... I was giddy like Freshnam with his spanky SoloFresh when I heard the news of Percy Harvin jumpin ship to the Seahawks. But, then the 49'ers with Anquoin Boldin. Sheit. This ain't yo grandpa's NFC West no mo, mang. Damn scary thang brewin on the Wes Cos: 2013 NFL Power Rankings: Post-draft

VA ... heard it's a really gorgeous state. I've been to NY, NJ, Philly, Boston, and Miami. But never made it to any of the other east side states in between. Glad you're enjoying the downtime kickin' it with the little kibbles & bits. As the song goes, "Cherish the luv."

Back to school ... if I were to go back to school now, I'd probably feel like Rodney Dangerfield ... Old Dirty Bastard syndrome in full effect.



















California Luv ... Bruh, back in the day (my early childhood), I used to live in Glendale, Cali. Lol!! Don't remember much tho. We maybe lived there for a couple years then moved back to the cesspool known as LA. I do remember never locking any doors tho - ie. our front door was always unlocked. I'd ride the hood on my generic no-name-brand banana-seat bike (I was stylin & proflin like that, yo) and just leave the damn thing out in the open. No problems back then. No worries. I'm sure things have changed since then. Even LA was pretty bad back then (ie. we lived in the part of town where you'd hear helicopters patrolling at night). Ahhh ... boyz in da hood, mang.

Lakers ... Damn, homie. Brings back fond memories. Seattle sports is what's it's all about for me (GO HUSKIES!! GO SEAHAWKS!! GO MARINERS!! GO SONICS!! Hell, even GO SOUNDERS!!), but my sports-luv roots hail back to the days of the Lakers & Showtime (Are you ready for Magic?) and the Dodgers & Dusty Baker and Fernando Valenzuela. Lol. No clue how that rolly polly dude could even throw a ball to homeplate. But he wuz good, mang. I'm not a Laker fan now tho. Kobe is good & all (but something about the dude just never sat right with me) ... but these punks ain't got nuthin on the true dynastic bombastic days of Magic, Kareem, Worthy, Scott, Cooper (Coooop!!!) ... hell, even Kurt Rambis (spastic white boy in those funky glasses) and AC Green (greasy fro & all). Luv me sum Pat Riley (even tho he's rockin' DF-nam-style now). 80's Lakers will always be my all-time fav.

Sonics ... Sheit, not even late-to-the-party money-bagz like Balmer couldn't bring NBA back to Seattle. Damn shame on those original punk bitches who let Durant & co leave the state. All that crazy lapdog-chedduh flowing during the internet frenzy, and those stupid muffuggerz couldn't spare some change to keep the damn team alive. Dumb muffugin punk bitches (but I'll save that angst for another post). AFAIK, that Kings purchase and move from Sac to Sea-town is dead. The localities decided against allowing the team to get the fug out, so Cali still gots their 3 NBA teams. Haven't followed up on the deal lately, so not sure wus goin on. But, damn homie ... Steve Balmer needs to cut back on the caviar lifestyle and lay down some serious lapdog-quan. Throw some table crumbs to the starving masses. Get sum, bitches. Bring that shit back to where it belongs. But, I don't really want the Sacramento Kings tho (lol). All I can say is ... bring back GARY PAYTON & SHAWN KEMP .... naaaaoooooowwwwww!!!

Speakin of representin ... damn ... Packers fan, anyone?


----------



## lapdog01

Yyyyyyyoooooosuuuuuup
Errbody here thinks that I am losin my everlovin mind cuz im laughing hard while reading your mega post(s) Im not sure what to even reply to. But I agree, that society is lax. But a strip club means buck a$# Nude imo.
I only rooted for the lakeshow when they met the Celtics in the final. Otherwise It was Always my Bulls, followed by the Moses Malone, Dr J, mo Cheeks Sixers

I respected Rain Man and the Glove, but they just came around at the wrong time.

Well back to the GRIND....PEACE

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... I'm like this close into biting into an S4. LOLOL ...


SGS4 ... Hell yeah!!! On the outside, ain't much changed. But, I still got luv fo dem quads (even if the shit ain't octa-core, 1.9 Mhz ain't too shabby), 441 ppi (just dribbled a little), and 2600 mah. I saw a headline about HTC offering a $350 discount for smartphone trade-in. Ooooh ... until I saw it was for the iWhoreMeUpDaAzzWithARustyOldPipeWrenchPhone5 only. What a crock.

When you consider the overall costs of T-mo and carrier subsidized phones, the best deal in town is still going Nexus straight from the Google's mouth. I was soooo excited about the SGS4 (all through the long winter). Then (as Sammy-6-Guns & I have ruminated & waxed poetic), the rumorville brought the swarm of anxiety and confusion. Then, the curtain is lifted, and the real specs comes to light. Then, the disappointment sinks in. Then, the Indian dude with the Janet Jackson wireless mic is doing the river dance nam-style on stage. Wtf? Question is do I really wanna pony up 6-7 bills for a smartphone? I could almost get a decent mid-grade laptop for that money. Or, maybe go the 10" tablet route.

Tablets ... Damn. I was in the store the other day fondling some display units, and I must say again ... damn!! Tablets these days are sooooooo friggin light in weight. It's like a feather compared to holding my o.g. 7" Tab in my hands. I still luvz my SGT7, bruh. Still gives me a chub from time to time. But damn, all the OEM's are doing great work on their tablet designs. Screw the fuggin iMaxiPad. Jacked up aspect ratio & all. The Nexus 7 is one slick mofo (that thing is a wonder). Luv all the Asus 10"erz. And the Note 10 with the pen thang is friggin amazing.

T-Mobile ... I probably should've jumped in on the S3 action back when T-Mobile wasn't a bunch of cheap bastards. 7 years with T-Mobile, and the best they'll do for me is ................... ( _drum roll _) ................. a "$10 Loyalty Discount" ............... ( but for only 6 months ). $60? Really? What an utterly cruel joke. Fuh Shizzles & Giggles, I did the dance with the Loyalty Dept. Called them a couple times, and it's the same scripted song & dance. After buttering me up about being in the top-tier credit rating, blah, blah ... they tell me I "qualify" for $10 off for the next 6 months. Hahahaha (but not really; I cried a little). So (just as B lamented), what are my 7 Years of loyalty worth? $10 ... $10 ... $10 foot long (of some stanky steamy sheit steak sandwich).

* *SGS4 *(16GB) = *$636.98* ($156.98 + $20/mo)
* *GNote II *(?) = *$629.99* ($149.99 + $20/mo)
* *SGS3 *(32GB) = *$596.98 *($116.98 + $20/mo)
* *iFugMe5 *(16GB) = * $579.99* ($99.99 + $20/mo)
* *SGS3 *(16GB) = *$549.99* ($69.99 + $20/mo)
* *BB Z10 *(?) = * $531.99* ($99.99 + $18/mo)
* *Nexus 4* (?) = * $464.98* ($56.98 + $17/mo)
* *SGS2 *(?) = * $413.99* ($29.99 + $16/mo)
* Hell, the only free nookie I could get from 'em was maybe a flip phone.

I poked & prodded. I begged & pleaded. I threatened & tried coming at 'em from all angles. I think they're all reading from the same script, so there ain't no room to negotiate like back in the day. Nothing to leverage cuz "loyalty" ain't worth jack in this "uncarrier" day & age. Aight den ... game on, bitches!!!

T-Mobile, you've come a long way, baby ...
T-Mobile employee: I used vacation time to go to the bathroom



> ... As she described in a blog post on MomsRising.org, call center employees are measured by "adherence." This sticky term is a measure of how long they spend each day on the phone.
> 
> Naturally, if she saw to her natural needs a lot during the day, this might cut into her sticky time, which would create a sticky situation.
> 
> She wrote: "Essentially the message was, 'You can go, but understand that if you don't meet that metric at the end of the day, week and month, we have the opportunity to fill your seat.'"
> 
> She says she tried to not eat and drink. That wasn't exactly easy. She says her boss told her to get a doctor's note.
> 
> She explained:
> 
> Management reasoned that if I had to log off the phone, it meant one more T-Mobile customer would be stuck in the cue (sic). That meant longer and longer waits for customers to get their issues handled. Or if I was off the phone, I wouldn't be making sales. And that all was inexcusable.​
> A compromise (of sorts) was reached with her HR department. She says she was told to clock out every time she went to the loo ...


----------



## Big Dog KMc

yosup said:


> @ DF & BigGunz ... Ma bruhz. I just recently "discovered" (in Slim) that you can swipe between the Quick Settings and Notifications screens without hitting the toggle button. Lol. Just found out by accident. Pretty fargin cool shizzalities up in dis mufugger. Had no idea. I suppose I should start reading the changelogs when I flash roms. But, who gots time fuh dat when u gots to get yo blue ballz alleviated and get your freaky flash freak on!!
> 
> As wich'ya'll, I keep coming back to the og dev's. The guys who've earned their stripes and my respect. J, DT, PRB, and stratosk. That's my main rotation right now. Haven't checked out Whitehawx' nightlies or Xylon yet tho. Avatar and Vanilla RootBOX were rather meh, imo. Rom features that were once unique to a particular rom are now getting ported / forked into other roms, so it muddies the water a bit. Throw in Xposed Framework apk's, and you can transfer the PA and pseudo-PDroid-like experience to most compatible roms. Thow in LMT Launcher, and you've got PIE portability. Flashing roms ain't what it used to be ... when the only game in town came down to 3 letters ... Z. E. N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mustang Sammy ... How's the fishing, bro? Smacking sum nice lil croppies on the noggin? Catch-n-release or bring home da bacon? Man, I really miss fishing. Fly Fishing (or rather, fishing with a fly rod) is my preference, and I always wondered what it'd be like to hook a Big Mouth Bass on a fly rod. Oh that River Dance ... that little wiggle and dip-dip of the rod tip ... then BAM ... the SURGE of electricity through hand and straight up your arm ... SET that muffugin hook!! Damn, that's the best. It's all about the "hookup," baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ ( Burfday Boyz )
> J & SBG's ... hmm, somehow I gots confuzed with all the recent burfday madness happening here. So, my previous belated birthday wishes (count towards 2012). And, here's a more current (yet still belated) birthday wish for ya'll. Bottoms up!! Ishu ... ishu birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ ( M.I.A. Zen Crew )
> Wonder wus goin down with our Zen brothers on sabbatical? Ddanc(e). _*Big Dog*_. Amandadam. N00B. X. Hell, even Tibbs, lately. Wusshapnin', brudduhz?


Did someone mention "Big Dog" ????


----------



## dougfresh

I noticed if someone mentions BACON!!!! Big Dog comes running out of the woodwork also. Damn, D-O-Double G hope you're back to norm Mang.

Rumors are that LG will be making the next Nexus phone again


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> I noticed if someone mentions BACON!!!! Big Dog comes running out of the woodwork also. Damn, D-O-Double G hope you're back to norm Mang.
> 
> Rumors are that LG will be making the next Nexus phone again


working on it.

Slowly,,,,,,,,Painfully,,,,,,,,, Working on it.


----------



## Woody

Good to hear from ya man. We were getting worried.

Wifey wants a Note 2 but I can't fork over 7bills and I abhore Craigslist. I wonder if I got an IMEI blocked Tmo device, would it work on Simple or Straight?

But I did find some noob selling his tablet that is soft-bricked and he said "The device is fixable, but I am to lazy to do it myself..." It is my same tablet that I have now and I know exactly how to fix it. He said that he doesn't even care and I promptly texted Wood-ette to get on Ebay and work it out. $30 for it. Hopefully it will work out. I checked his profile on the brown side to see, but lately the site is wonky as hell.


----------



## ndwgs

HAHAHAHA!!! LUUUUHHH IT!

@ YOSUP

ZENNN SIIIIDDEEEE

yyyyeeeaaahhhh mang!

Got me some a bit of time to respond...

LMAO, that's why, me going back to school is going to be a disaster! It's like "I'm seeing all these breasts and wanna be breast fed, but they'll all tell me i'm just a best friend!" Shhhiiieeettt, it ain't easy being me!

I'm dreading that day, fosho

Yeahhhh mang, cheriishing the luv f'sho. Trying to patch things up with the "wife" so I can officially become married again as my eldest say (taking a toll on her too, that i'm always away). But it's had to patch a marriage when the woman is an asian stronghold, and thinks that it's not her fault all the time (it isn't easy when she's a defense/corporate lawyer), ya neva eva win. Hence why tis hard, me lad.

Yeah, thinking of getting a pad in VA, closer to my next project at Quantico. Gotta 'fix' some minor probz in the field i am in. So, this nice apartment with two bedroom overlooking a nearby man made watering hole is looking nice day by day.

LOLOL, bruh, you's no kidding about Glendale! hahaha, my mother still have our "old" house in the Cresenta Valley side, being rented out. Yeah, we could play in the backyard without someone kidnapping or murdering us. I don't know now. Sigh.

So no new news on the Seattle migrate? FFFFFFuuuud that rich a$$ owner that sold Durant. I swear, with all the fan base in that area and lots of mula to be generated, the "Kings" can get another MEGA star like Durant. But imagine having the Glove play on this generation, hahaha. I love basketball.

by the way.... that pic brohime.... it made me:






And one more thing... I'll pay that girl with a Check.

Oh oh oh oh...

And did you guys know that it's time for "Football School"? Fo mah 9nurz?????

Check out Anquan. I have a feeling, him and Kaep is gonna SYNC like nobody's bidnez.... We should start a Fantasy Football here amongst us 

http://www.49ers.com/news/article-2/Anquan-Boldin-Picks-Up-Offense/c94d7151-edcc-4a74-bb3f-5e1570ca0fb5

Just saying, not too early to start. Since my Lakeshow is done for the season. Just saying. And I know we got the World Series in the bag. Just saying...

Jizzzzzz in mah pants.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Good to hear from ya man. We were getting worried.
> 
> Wifey wants a Note 2 but I can't fork over 7bills and I abhore Craigslist. I wonder if I got an IMEI blocked Tmo device, would it work on Simple or Straight?
> 
> But I did find some noob selling his tablet that is soft-bricked and he said "The device is fixable, but I am to lazy to do it myself..." It is my same tablet that I have now and I know exactly how to fix it. He said that he doesn't even care and I promptly texted Wood-ette to get on Ebay and work it out. $30 for it. Hopefully it will work out. I checked his profile on the brown side to see, but lately the site is wonky as hell.


Lol, same here Woody, the wifey is wanting a new device, and I sense she wants that Note 2, white one. But my itch for a new device and a tablet leaves me no room to buy another.

Yes, since last night the brown side is all wacked up.


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> @ DF & BigGunz ... Ma bruhz. I just recently "discovered" (in Slim) that you can swipe between the Quick Settings and Notifications screens without hitting the toggle button. Lol. Just found out by accident. Pretty fargin cool shizzalities up in dis mufugger. Had no idea. I suppose I should start reading the changelogs when I flash roms. But, who gots time fuh dat when u gots to get yo blue ballz alleviated and get your freaky flash freak on!!


Haha!! I just figured out that you can pull down with two fingers and bring up the Quick Settings, one finger for Notifications. How long has that been around? I had no idea that was like that. Now Slim includes a swipe function. What is the world coming to?

Change-logs? We don't need no stinking Change-logs!


----------



## ndwgs

OHHH, Woodster!

Update. According to my acquintance at Hill AFB, she said that the races is still a go. So. I'm planning of restarting my training for the Half Marathon as soon as my 2 month vacation is over. As with the guys i'm going with, not so sure yet. Since I'm not in the service anymore, and majority of the guys i'm running with are still in the service, it might end up i'll be racing only with two other guys that I know will go.

So, it's still too early, since we didn't plan of running in 2013, (2014 is the year for us to start doing tons of *K runs till the big event at OH). The plan was, we as a group, do an individual races, starting locally, and eventually logging 3K up to Half or a Full by April or May next year. So 1 year of prepping and running. Helps with the running the 13 miles if you ask me. It's like a challenge for us, sorta bragging rights, lolol. More pressure really on me, since I haven't done a Half since '03. So it helps that we actually "build up" to the USAF Marathon. But logging it and actually showing the guys we did that event, lolol.

Wanna sign up? We don't sign up till next May. I think? If not, they have the Volunteer sign up on the website. Google USAF Marathon. I know some of my old co workers in the military have signed up for this years, since it's a go, and they're not cancelling due to the bombings.

It's in your neighborhood, we can go have fun. Have you run a half marathon before? If this is your first, remember Finishing the event is worth more than trying too hard. Easy on the legs IMO. I'll let you know when i start. I'm still on vacay, but i'll chime you in on what kind of work out i do and etc.

Lemme Kno!


----------



## Raykovitz

I remember doing halfs with a rucksack on my back and boots on. That was in my younger days though..


----------



## dougfresh

This will be Nate in 8 hours from now WTF!!!!!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0ir2mc56jxnmngn/h3sMoPW.jpeg


----------



## Br1cK'd

Damn Douglas, no more self portraits please....

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah I know but.... OK


----------



## Big Dog KMc

dougfresh said:


> This will be Nate in 8 hours from now WTF!!!!!
> https://www.dropbox....gn/h3sMoPW.jpeg


Daaaaammmmmmmm!

I came out of my Perscription filled oblivion just to see this?????

Honey,,,,,, More pills please.


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> Damn Douglas, no more self portraits please....
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


Hahaha, B. He's actually barking at the right tree.

A lil of these:









On that lowly chair in the background in this patio...









And with this, we flips Asian call it, "Pulutan". Google it. Can't explain it, two bottles are then ingested.

@ DF

Joining boyo?























Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

They told me they didn't take any pix. It was taco and jager night, so don't judge me. Those bastards.


----------



## ndwgs

Hahahahahahahahahaha Woody!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Ah yes pulutan is a Filipino finger food, I'm knowledgeable on this term

Finger Food:


----------



## sugartibbs

If its gotta lime
I got the time...


----------



## dougfresh

Yo, seems like the Zen Mafia got my ESP vibrations today and we're all back today! Sup Tibby!!!! I'm still waiting for that Veal primal shell







Where u been OKC


----------



## sugartibbs

In the wilds of Wagoner, land of the G signal, crown molding, doors, and a little painting. coupla long weeks but I think I'm caught up enough to take the weekend off. Gonna sand a fiberglass in ground pool Monday, then gelcoat it, and let the lazy SOB's put it in the ground. So yeah, I'll do about anything.

Man I need a new avatar, something sick and frisky.


----------



## Woody

I'm diggin the Alfred E. Newman avatar.

Check this out. Now this is something I can "get on board" with. Talk about poop deck.


----------



## sugartibbs

View attachment 38576


Alfred E. Newman? Thats me woodrow


----------



## ndwgs

Wow, nice perspective on the boat, mistah Woody.

Minus an old man's feet, it's a nice view from the top. I likey


----------



## sugartibbs

Man I wouldn't be wearing those gilligan loafers, I'd have some kind of Batman carabiner rope shoes, too high for the kid.

Doug, probly just me, but when you talk about "filipino finger food" I get nervous. I see Grizzlies in my future, Sunday,..they look pissed about last year, and we are a man down..Thunderup.


----------



## dougfresh

MR.Tibbs are yoooooo readyyyy, you know. Pacers, Nets, Blah ain't got nothing. OKC vs MIA. Sorry Lappy

Am I just dumb , but the Heat will crush every team. Truth


----------



## sugartibbs

Truth..We just wanted to avoid losing to an 8 seed, Westbrook hit us at a bad time. too late to shuffle lineups..be careful, didn't think it could happen to us and you may be looking at the Grizz or the Spurs, one injury and it all changes, We got alot of draft picks for the Beard, We'll wait for the salary cap to do what the rest of the league couldn't.

Even the Lakers have to make tough decisions and they have serious jack with their T.V. deal, the Luxury tax is brutal. You cant pay three all stars, unless they are ancient.


----------



## dougfresh

It's scary brother. You guys don't finish those boys!

NBA said that the Heat will play Tuesday mandatory.


----------



## sugartibbs

Wade reminds me of Iverson, took alot of contact, alot of time on the floor, it adds up, Popovich rests his vets, as you well know, and Duncan looks like he's on a mission, maybe his last shot, and they are the last of the true system teams, they aren't above a cheap shot to get it done. They look classy shakin with their right hand, but watch the left, its probly their last run, You better watch the Nicks, they're crazy.

I'd like to see Durant and carmello play a game of horse, dudes can shoot it.


----------



## dougfresh

I like that!

It's all about dunks! Powah or Power! Get dunked or go home or go home dunked

Wade got a sore knee. But watch it, he'll scrore 29. I got a Wade Jersey, no doubt


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude, look at the regular season, The Heat have problems with teams with size inside, The Heat are a great team, but its why they play the games. You got the MVP, Glory is fleeting, Its tough to deal with the fans here, they don't understand..you may never get back there again, ask Dan Marino, made the Super Bowl his rookie season,...and never again, you gotta cash those tickets. Focus...


----------



## dougfresh

So what's your suggestion


----------



## dougfresh

Heat play little and big . Little, bat da shit...Big bat DAT shit. 3 point, defense,SMOOTH! SMOOTH!


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Dude, look at the regular season, The Heat have problems with teams with size inside, The Heat are a great team, but its why they play the games. You got the MVP, Glory is fleeting, Its tough to deal with the fans here, they don't understand..you may never get back there again, ask Dan Marino, made the Super Bowl his rookie season,...and never again, you gotta cash those tickets. Focus...


I'm sorry but the Heat will win another Championship


----------



## sugartibbs

I think so, but you better hope Joey Crawford ain't the ref, Stern tells him who to crown, remember the Jordan rules, if Jordan went to the hoop, just look at him and Crawford would say "and One" Hey you can tell by the moves Presti made..we are waiting for another run, hope it works out a few years from now. During the Jordan run, there were some damn good teams, Nicks with Ewing,Miller with the Pacers but they couldn't beat the Bulls, unless Jordan had to play baseball because of his gambling, but the league needed him, all is forgiven we need the star power. You can't pull what he did in the here and now. Now its about the game.


----------



## dougfresh

Que Sera, que Sera.5 MVP's ,one more till he matches Jordan. Uhhhhhhh, wuh MVP! MVP! MVP! 55% all out ,he deserves it!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> MR.Tibbs are yoooooo readyyyy, you know. Pacers, Nets, Blah ain't got nothing. OKC vs MIA. Sorry Lappy
> 
> Am I just dumb , but the Heat will crush every team. Truth


News Flash.....D. Rose Plays today. Bulls Crush Brooklyn.....See u in MIami. This is a Lappy Prophecy, flawed, but bold.

One a Side Note, Wifey received the S4 yesterday. Wil I get my hands on the S4? Will she shut me out? I caught her reading the S4 thread on the brownside on her tablet,,,, She is Shutting ME OUT SON OF A%$#^&&#&#**#*#*#*


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> News Flash.....D. Rose Plays today. Bulls Crush Brooklyn.....See u in MIami. This is a Lappy Prophecy, flawed, but bold.


 I haven't seen a single basketball game this season. Maybe I'll see if I can catch this one. Even though iron man 3 is already in the to do list for today 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ugh, early morning in the office. Got a big project I need to start and finish today, customer requirements. What bites, is that if the database upgrade goes bad, the vendor doesn't have support to help me on the weekends, but the client won't let me do the upgrade during the weekdays/normal business hours. Wish me luck and send some vibes to the data-bits today. May they flow without corruption, and install without destruction.


----------



## Woody

Jorge I am going to see IM3 today as well. Have baseball this morning and the movie in the afternoon. Its gonna be a nice 67° today, so I am kind of stoked. Already cut the grass the other day, so no chores and all play this weekend for the Wood-stock. <--- whoever came up with that, I like it. Kind of catchy.

Zen vibes being projected towards the Springs as I type.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Well it worked Woody. Database upgrades are complete and working. Now I get to spend the day remoting to about 150 machines at 8 different locations, updating the client sides of the app, but the part that had me nervous was the db updates.

Happy Saturday Zen Nation!

Oh yeah, and your boy here has a date tonight. Awwwww yeah!

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> Happy Saturday Zen Nation!
> 
> Oh yeah, and your boy here has a date tonight. Awwwww yeah!
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


 Yeah B you're BAAAAAACK


----------



## drjjones426

No Bacon lately? Here ya go!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Yeah B you're BAAAAAACK


Nicely done Lappy hehe
Bricks, have a great time tonight!!! No SoloFlesh for you


----------



## Br1cK'd

Great song lappy, I'm the only one in the office today, and the hallways are ringing!

EDIT - Truth of the matter is, I get by with a little help from my Zen-Friends.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm thinking about selling the 959. Now with the N4 sound tweaks , the mako is a monster audio experience. What's the going price lately? I'm thinking $130 firm, 2 batts, 2 covers, box, cable, and Doug Love.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I'm thinking about selling the 959. Now with the N4 sound tweaks , the mako is a monster audio experience. What's the going price lately? I'm thinking $130 firm, 2 batts, 2 covers, box, cable, and Doug Love.


We got 110.00.for the wifes vibe 1 case, charger,extra chinese cheapo battery. Well I saw no proceeds......

The Doug love is surely worth 20 bones:blink:
Woody and Jorge...IM3 sounds like a good plan. Me tooo
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

I sold mine for $130.00 on Craigslist, asked $140.00..2 batteries, 3 covers, box earbuds never used, wall charger, but that was about 4 monthes ago, good luck, its easily worth that.


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> We got 110.00.for the wifes vibe 1 case, charger,extra chinese cheapo battery. Well I saw no proceeds......
> 
> The Doug love is surely worth 20 bones:blink:
> Woody and Jorge...IM3 sounds like a good plan. Me tooo
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Lol! Exactly! I'll leave the treasure trove of shizzle for the next guy to enjoy.


----------



## jaliscojorge

And now time for some iron man at regal rpx theatre









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## Woody

Jorge. There are some questionable parts for younger kids. Be prepared to shield their eyes for a scene or two. Good movie though. Call me a kiljoy but I read the wiki yesterday just to be prepared in case there were some intense scenes that my kids should be guarded from (it's PG13). Considerably more violent than Avengers or IM1/2.


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Jorge. There are some questionable parts for younger kids. Be prepared to shield their eyes for a scene or two. Good movie though. Call me a kiljoy but I read the wiki yesterday just to be prepared in case there were some intense scenes that my kids should be guarded from (it's PG13). Considerably more violent than Avengers or IM1/2.


Just my 17 year Old Son and I, so I'll tell him to cover my eyes


----------



## sugartibbs

Huh, I never needed a movie, Iron Man wuz kinda my street cred, and 3x was expected.


----------



## sugartibbs

Woof, I think Im going s4, what really pisses me off is, I'm going to cut all that fancy bloat, the MF is probly gonna be 800 kb+, with eye recognition and Jedi hand waves, to be honest after I've cut all the Sammy fancy bloat, you couldn't tell the difference between the Vib, and the S3 running Slim, just a bigger screen. Am I missing something? or am I just a tool?


----------



## jaliscojorge

It was just my 8 year old daughter and I. Didn't see anything she couldn't handle 

@lappy, My daughter chose the seats and a couple seats from hers was a real friendly guy that started to make conversation with me. Then I remembered you planned on seeing that movie also and I thought. Could it be possible that it's lappy? But then out of his pocket came a...................... . . iFruit and I said to myself, oh hell no that isn't lappy :lol:

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.
@sugartibbs I read through several of your post before I realized that was you. That new avi threw me off lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Glad to hear it Jorge, I kinda quit the movie scene, but its cool when its a family event, Hmm I remember some Midnight movies with the Rocky Horror Picture Show, that was mmm real.

Yup Shiznu, the guards,err staff dont like us trolling the internet, so internet avatar changes are code. Ha D. Fresh has the upper bunk. I think he traded something for some smoke.

I can get away with it, The Tampa Kid don't get up till round midnight.


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> It was just my 8 year old daughter and I. Didn't see anything she couldn't handle
> 
> @lappy, My daughter chose the seats and a couple seats from hers was a real friendly guy that started to make conversation with me. Then I remembered you planned on seeing that movie also and I thought. Could it be possible that it's lappy? But then out of his pocket came a...................... . . iFruit and I said to myself, oh hell no that isn't lappy :lol:
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


For sho Jorge No I fruit for me. Clue 2: Im 6"4 245 and as Bald as a Turtle


----------



## samsgun357

What up zen boys? (In my Chow from hangover voice)
I haven't been on in a minute, lots of posts to catch up on, I'm back on page 817. I've been super busy, hopefully I'll get a chance to read up tonight and get back with ya!
Peace

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## lapdog01

Who's Hungry??? http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/05/03/18032096-rat-meat-sold-as-mutton-crackdown-sparks-dozens-of-arrests-in-china?lite


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> Who's Hungry??? http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/05/03/18032096-rat-meat-sold-as-mutton-crackdown-sparks-dozens-of-arrests-in-china?lite


Haha, Lappy you beat me to it. I was about to post, who loves Lambs as rats?

Effin China. We need to boycott this sonna ma biatches..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Happy Cinco De Awesome!!









What's not awesome tho is ... the ole G.I. tract has been lagging lately. Time to factory reset and dump the system. Followed by a full wipe, of course. Maybe I'll go the Woody route ... Taco's & Jager!!!???









( Wait ... is this a public forum? Ah well, #SharingIsCaring_YetALittleDisturbing !! )


----------



## yosup

@ NateDogZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .... hahahahahahaahaha. You crax me up, mang.
As ddanc would say, "Gettin Jizzy Widdit."

@ Lappy
Bruh, that article was disturbing. I need to pay more attention to food labels.
"Got Rat??"









@ BigJizzyGuns
Ain't the same without the gunnery sargeant manning the fort.
Always gotsta bring the Big Gunzzzzzzzzzzzz. 









@ DF
Not one. Not two. Not three. Not four.
Guess he meant MVP's. ( LOL ... "hihi"!!! )









@ Tibbs
OKC's looking scary. Durant is all growed up now.
Danica Patrick ... is she legit?


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Wifey received the S4 yesterday. Wil I get my hands on the S4? Will she shut me out? I caught her reading the S4 thread on the brownside on her tablet,,,, She is Shutting ME OUT SON OF A%$#^&&#&#**#*#*#*


Hahahahaha ... that's so awesome. Luvit! Hilarious that she's jettisoned her co-pilot on the Magic S4 Ride. Respect, mang. Props go to you, el Professor. You did your job (but a little too well, apparently). Hehe.









Btw, is the jump from SG3 to SG4 compelling at all? Does it really look 1080p?


----------



## samsgun357

Man I feel so out of it. I didn't even realize IM 3 was out. I almost never go to the movies. Big screen, 1080p, Sony 7.1, infinity all around with a powered velodyne sub, my living room=theater for me. 
I picked up a D-link movienite plus for $30 at my local wally world. It is alright for a low cost media streamer, has 1080p output. I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on one with Google TV and full play store access.

Lappy mang, what's up with wifey's N4? Big money mang, S4, N4, 6'4",the last has nuttin to do with nuttin.

N-dog coming to VA! Its that big man from the big VA!

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Man I feel so out of the it. I didn't even realize IM 3 was out. I almost never go to the movies. Big screen, 1080p, Sony 7.1, infinity all around with a powered velodyne sub, my living room=theater for me.
> I picked up a D-link movienite plus for $30 at my local wally world. It is alright for a low cost media streamer, has 1080p output. I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on one with Google TV and full play store access.
> 
> Lappy mang, what's up with wifey's N4? Big money mang, S4, N4, 6'4",the last has nuttin to do with nuttin.
> 
> N-dog coming to VA! Its that big man from the big VA!
> 
> Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


N4 transferred to the daughter in law whose iphoney4s (uggh) finaly crapped out. I wasn't consulted, just informed


----------



## blacknight1114

Went to IM3 premier Friday night...It was good, but it left me wanting a little. I think a little too much man and drama and not enough Iron. Dont get me wrong, I liked it, just was hoping for more time in the suit kickin ass. I did like all the different drone suits though that was badass. Just my 2 cents worth.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

LOL Dang yodasup... That's messed up... hahahaha

"It's time that we let the world know
Dude, you gotta let your girl go
D.F. is the best in the business
P.S. ZEN Crew got d1cks like DF 'hihi'
My d1k don't fit down the chimney
Your d!kC is like a kid from the Philippines"

..... Hu hu hu..... say wat?????

My D, is like my M16 or my 50 Cal. Grade made, like them gurls say, hahar har"

LOL, my version.

Btw, no more Wally Meat for me. Walmart is HOME to a TON of Chinese import meat and repacked to "Great Value" sh!t.

Rats anyone?

Btw, how's the IM3 guys?? Worth to go?


----------



## yosup

Yo, nate ... damn ... that's my bad, bro. I all the Jzzzzz talk reminded me of that song from Harold & Kumar for some reason. Missed that part you mentioned, homie. My bad. Didn't mean to offend, so I hope you didn't take it that way. If anything, you know how the shit go down. The more you talk shit, the less shit you got to back it up. Lol. When you packing "heat," you don't gotsta announce it to the world. M16 don't conceal too well in jeans. And don't get me started on explosive rounds.









We cool, bro? I'll pull that shit off, mang. Fug dem dum ignunt foos.


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> It is a really crisp screen. 1080p IMO
> 
> N4 transferred to the daughter in law whose iphoney4s (uggh) finaly crapped out. I wasn't consulted, just informed


Lappy...

But if it weren't for the S4 features, besides the 1080p, is it worth the Update / or As another Device?

I'm actually skipping the S4, gunning for the N5 or atleast Note 3. But if you do a full on blast comparison to your Susie and the Susie-licious, and deem the latter clear winner, then, i'm going to rethink again my "skipping" of the S4.

I still love my Bessy-licious, and I still got my Ole Vibes "Besita" as flash crack and games. But she's getting old, and so i'm passing her down finally to my eldest as a just a regular phone. Better than her iFockery 4S.

So now, Bessy-licious (in just the last month) a flashed heavy phone. But getting the itch to get the N4, i mean, just look at the Brown Side thread of N4, holy moly! Imagine N5, upcoming Fall.

That's why i decided to skip, and see if i'd buy N5 or stick to a cheaper N4 with all that flashing... *peeed a lil* *sobbing for joy*

lol...


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Yo, nate ... damn ... that's my bad, bro. I all the Jzzzzz talk reminded me of that song from Harold & Kumar for some reason. Missed that part you mentioned, homie. My bad. Didn't mean to offend, so I hope you didn't take it that way. If anything, you know how the shit go down. The more you talk shit, the less shit you got to back it up. Lol. When you packing "heat," you don't gotsta announce it to the world. M16 don't conceal too well in jeans. And don't get me started on explosive rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cool, bro? I'll pull that shit off, mang. Fug dem dum ignunt foos.


Haha, no harm done my friend. It takes long to get me all offended.

You's and I go way back.... waaaayyy back in time. Duuuurrrty. All love Homie.

For what it's worth, it did remind me of Harold and Kumar's version, never heard M. Avalon's version, sounded underground. I know of this indie Cali rapper, and that isn't in his albums.

Hahahaha, serious mang, all good home slice.

btw, are you still running with Vibratorness?


----------



## dougfresh

Can both of you guys go and make me some sandals or Chinese food or something! Lolololol!

JK


----------



## Br1cK'd

Gunny, if you're looking into streaming media players, may I suggest the Roku. I've had mine for several months and couldn't be happier with it.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Can both of you guys go and make me some sandals or Chinese food or something! Lolololol!
> 
> JK


I just made Chinese food... But I aint sharing to jigga Dizz oe'r here. FUD YOU MY SOLO MANDERING FRESHEROO!

Ok, i'm done. LOL

Solo My Freshie So Cling Cling.


----------



## yosup

Cool. And, yes, wurd, homie. Issuh Wes-Cos thang, mang. Hehe.

Lol. I think that's the version I was looking for (and thinking of). I just remembered it being more hip hop (with a thicker beat bangin in the background) than that M. Avalon version. Just got lazy surchin on the YouTube pattywagon.

And, yuppp ... still rollin' with my M16 Vibrator (you know, I keep it in my pocket and all). A lil while back, Tibbs sent me his spare Vibe (that had a cracked screen), and I swapped out the mobo's. That took the whole EU thang outta the equation, so it changed the game for me. Rekindled the "Vibromance."

I thought the S4 would win me over and have me mad jonzin', but it's funny I really haven't felt uber compelled. No doubt I'd enjoy it, but it just doesn't feel like a "must have" like maybe it once did. At this point, I'm cool sitting the fence and maybe wait till the N5 rolls up. It'll give me some time to get my head around no ext sdcard. The S4 takes up like 8GB just for all of its bloated glory, so I wanna see how the N5 specs turn out.



dougfresh said:


> Can both of you guys go and make me some sandals or Chinese food or something! Lolololol!
> JK


Hahahahaha ... aight den, order of Chinese food comin up. How you take your rat? I'll throw in one my sweaty blackened sandals as a side dish.

( Btw, did MIA lose to Daaaaaaaaaaa Bulllllsssssssss yet ???? HIHI!! )


----------



## dougfresh

You see I knew it! Speaking about rats, scope this out http://iransnews.wordpress.com/2011/12/07/horrible-and-weird-foods-rats-and-cats/


----------



## dougfresh

Yosaapppp!!! Nah, the Heat where partying at AAA arena with LBJ and his new shiny trophy


----------



## yosup

As much as I luv to hate on him (not the playa, the game, say wuh?), I'll give it up to the guy ... when your name is listed with only MJ, Kareem, Wilt The Stilt, and Bill Russell ... that's some mad respect, man. I just won't ever call him the "The King." I don't care how many MVP's he wins, that nickname never sat right with me - ie. ever since the moment he came fresh outta high school. That's just me tho. He is The Shit. Just ain't The King (to me). I bow down to no earthly man.


----------



## Woody

Getting ready to go to bed (been screwing with the Draftmark beer system that Woodette got me and after drinking all the mistakes, I need to get offline nao). Check this out though. Big Wood got a promotion. http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3200478


----------



## yosup

Nice, Woodman!! Movin on up! Can you blast disrespectful trolls off the face of the internet now? Hehe. Congrats.


----------



## Woody

Actually.....Yes, I can. Muhahaha!!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Back in the day I got a Mr. Beer beer making kit. Those beers weren't the greatest but man those things really packed a punch. One or two bottles would put me and my FIL to sleep.


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Lappy...
> 
> But if it weren't for the S4 features, besides the 1080p, is it worth the Update / or As another Device?
> 
> I'm actually skipping the S4, gunning for the N5 or atleast Note 3. But if you do a full on blast comparison to your Susie and the Susie-licious, and deem the latter clear winner, then, i'm going to rethink again my "skipping" of the S4.


I plan to skip the S4. Its a little easier for me considering there is one in the next room, but I think the S3, barring a octacore Sammy release, may be the last sammy phone for me. N5 is in my crosshairs, but I woulda taken the N4 if I had a chance. But Melissa needed a phone, so its good

I liked IM3, and BK said it best that it would have beeen better with more time in the suit, I still give it 4 outta 5

Gotta share. I went to a funeral on my wifes side, and the lady was 101 when she passed away. She had a full life and was never in the hospital her whole life, Even her 13 kids were born at home. But anyway I saw a lot of my wifes fam that we rarely see. She has this one cousin ...Dude is 84 years old and has 20( no misprint) TWENTY kids. His Eldest son is 65







 and his youngest is 13. Talk about longevity. He has buried 3 wives ( i think he oversexed 'em







) and has 41 grandchildren of whom most are older than his youngest two kids. AND ( for yosup) he rolled from Kentucky In a Bentley Continental GT Coupe. The guys mind is sharp as a tack, and he taught me more about $$ management in 30 minutes than I learned in 30 years. BLOWN away. He told me to call him anytime to pick his brain...I plan to take him up on it


----------



## dougfresh

Interesting reads, especially the G4 durability tests. http://www.etradesupply.com/blog/


----------



## samsgun357

C'mon lap-man, you can't swear off Sammy goods. The s3 is a solid device as is the s4. The problem is this; the s3 was such a "bar setting" device. It is the product of rapid advancement in mobile technology. Sure it was missing a few things as far as user experience, LTE for some, wireless charging and only the dual-core for US variants but the s3 actually has all these capabilities. Because they pushed the bar so high previously, everyone was expecting amazing things from the S4. What does the s4 not have that you want?? I'm a little let down about the fact the US variant doesn't have the octa-core CPU but the snapdragon 600 is no slouch. Even without the octa-core the US s4 blasts all other available devices. The new software features are a little cheesy but guys like us don't roll stock anyway. CM 10.1 is already available for T-Mobile gs4. Yeah I'd like to see a more premium feeling phone phone from Samsung but not at the cost of a non-removable battery a la N4 or HTC one. The N4 is an amazing phone but that glass back scares me. Put a case on it to protect it and now you have the same plastic feel as the Samsung. The one problem I have with the N4 is the nav bar. It takes up too much screen real estate. There is a large amount of space from the screen to the bottom of the phone that could have been used for the nav bar. I just hope the next nexus device addresses this. 
My point of this rant was.........I'm not really sure?
Samsung devices have been solid for each and every one of us. Who knows, my next device may be from another manufacturer but it will have to be better, hands down, than the latest and greatest Sammy device to get me to jump ship.

This may be the one
http://www.slashgear.com/mystery-lg-phone-leaks-nexus-5-optimus-g2-or-something-else-06280629/

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## dougfresh

What Nav bar? Oh that little thing  Pic doesn't do it justice but most ROMs have a customizable DPI setting for it


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> What Nav bar? Oh that little thing  Pic doesn't do it justice but most ROMs have a customizable DPI setting for it


Yeah I figured its adjustable I just wish they would extend the screen some. There is a lot of empty space from the bottom of the phone to the screen and then you have the nav bar. If they would extend the screen some so that you have 4.8" or larger and then the nav bar, it would be awesome!
Kind of like this "professional artist rendition" here














Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## dougfresh

I feel ya Gunnery Sargent. Nav bar wasn't my favorite thing but I'm 100% cool with it now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah, the stock size Navbar on the N4 is a bit much. Contrary to popular belief, in this case, smaller IS better. That's great news for guys like me and Douglas.


----------



## lapdog01

Gun E you make valid points my friend. And I do luv some screen real estate. If only I had beat lapette to the S4.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

So, ummm, how did the date go the other night?


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Woody, congrats on the promotion! You are now the Senior Mod-father. Mod-Padre mayor.
Any updates on the scumbag that swiped your goods?

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Congrats on the promo Woody. The Hammer of Buddha shall ringeth throughout the brown-ness, clearing a path of truth through the mires of muck.

It was ok, no fireworks, nothin' to write home (or the homies) about. It's all coming back to me, just how hit or miss the single life can be. Tell you what though, I wouldn't trade my freedom for anything right now. It's my Sunday today, I'm still in my pj's, and life is good.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## Raykovitz

NEWS FLASH.. We're having Awesome weather here in the Great North West in MAY. Believe it or not !! that is all


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> As much as I luv to hate on him (not the playa, the game, say wuh?), I'll give it up to the guy ... when your name is listed with only MJ, Kareem, Wilt The Stilt, and Bill Russell ... that's some mad respect, man. I just won't ever call him the "The King." I don't care how many MVP's he wins, that nickname never sat right with me - ie. ever since the moment he came fresh outta high school. That's just me tho. He is The Shit. Just ain't The King (to me). I bow down to no earthly man.


Oh yes. Nuff modafuding said.

LeBeoatch is no King. Jordan is. Period.


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Congrats on the promo Woody. The Hammer of Buddha shall ringeth throughout the brown-ness, clearing a path of truth through the mires of muck.
> 
> It was ok, no fireworks, nothin' to write home (or the homies) about. It's all coming back to me, just how hit or miss the single life can be. Tell you what though, I wouldn't trade my freedom for anything right now. It's my Sunday today, I'm still in my pj's, and life is good.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


I still rock the mindfulness.apk from time to time.

I hear ya on the weekend not at the end of the week thing. With my job, I do weekly presentations on Thursdays. So my week runs Friday to half of Thursday. Thursday is my Friday every week. Wrap your head around that one.

Hard to get your weasel greased when she looks like this...


----------



## ndwgs

MOD FAHTHA WOODERTOOT!

Very nice looking promotion next to that awesome "WOODY"! Hehehe, get it? Guys? Anybody? lol

Today was just one of those days that I could use your brew miester kegging machina. Drinking best served on today.



lapdog01 said:


> C'mon lap-man, you can't swear off Sammy goods. The s3 is a solid device as is the s4. The problem is this; the s3 was such a "bar setting" device. It is the product of rapid advancement in mobile technology. Sure it was missing a few things as far as user experience, LTE for some, wireless charging and only the dual-core for US variants but the s3 actually has all these capabilities. Because they pushed the bar so high previously, everyone was expecting amazing things from the S4. What does the s4 not have that you want?? I'm a little let down about the fact the US variant doesn't have the octa-core CPU but the snapdragon 600 is no slouch. Even without the octa-core the US s4 blasts all other available devices. The new software features are a little cheesy but guys like us don't roll stock anyway. CM 10.1 is already available for T-Mobile gs4. Yeah I'd like to see a more premium feeling phone phone from Samsung but not at the cost of a non-removable battery a la N4 or HTC one. The N4 is an amazing phone but that glass back scares me. Put a case on it to protect it and now you have the same plastic feel as the Samsung. The one problem I have with the N4 is the nav bar. It takes up too much screen real estate. There is a large amount of space from the screen to the bottom of the phone that could have been used for the nav bar. I just hope the next nexus device addresses this.
> My point of this rant was.........I'm not really sure?
> Samsung devices have been solid for each and every one of us. Who knows, my next device may be from another manufacturer but it will have to be better, hands down, than the latest and greatest Sammy device to get me to jump ship.
> 
> This may be the one
> http://www.slashgear...-else-06280629/
> 
> Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


Oh yes, I agree.

Yeah.... but damn. Because Gun-E just reminded me about the "no battery" and the "no micro sd card slot" is really what got me to the S3 in the first place. Hmm. And then those wasted real estate space. Sigh. Getting hard to make a choice.

But, further pages back, I know B did tell us about how the "cloud" is really starting to get nicer. I don't know though. I just bought a micro sd that's on sale, 64GB for a lil over $30, and that's my "cloud" like to store all my personal stuff on my S3. And then, I make the nice 16GB of the S3 for all those flash zips.

It might take a billion years for me to get used to the cloud. The hassle of backing up apps thru TiB, putting it to the cloud, delete for space, then re download, just to flash another ROM.

I don't know.

LOLOL Woody


----------



## Br1cK'd

@Woody - OhJesusNo! It wasn't that bad dude, I had met her before we went out. I'm gonna nightmares tonight thanks. I'm about the mental stimulation as much as the physical, and well, let's just say that about halfway through dinner I realized where the air was whistling, if you catch my drift. (Above the belt, Douglas)

@Naters - I don't go to that extreme with the cloud storage mang! Important things like Nandroids, TiBs, Zips, all stay local. You upload the big stuff, music, movies and videos, pron, so you can stream it. The speeds that the N4 brings it all down is ridiculous. I'm convinced these phones are meant to work very well with the cloud type storage, I really can't describe just how smooth it it, you gotta see it in action.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

So I went into the at&t store a few moments ago and finally set my 4 eyes on the ONE (tears!) and the SGS4. I played with them both and I expected the One to blow my mind with the 1080p screen everybody's talking about. Don't get me wrong it's very nice but it's on par with my Nexus, now on the other hand, I really liked the SGS much more! Who would have thought. I did notice a little lag on it but nothing serious. Ehhh, I'll wait for the Nexus 5 (not the 4s LTE)


----------



## blacknight1114

*congrats on the promo woody, now some heads are gonna roll,...lol.*


----------



## lapdog01

Attention D'fresh:. It is a final in Miami

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

Uh oH D' fresh! Miami drops game 1!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah, I figured you'll be first to smack talk lolol. Dude, I'm/Miami is shocked! Looked like they were rusty but the Bulls always play strong. It's going to be a crazy series from the look of it, unless Miami adjusts which is 100% likely. I didn't see Battier or Anderson all that much.... They are going to be implemented come next game. Congrats Lappy but I think that's the last time I'll say that 0_o


----------



## lapdog01

Offensively Miami has MANY more weapons. Bulls play defense. The key is Miami's D. If they can play tough D the Heat should Win. Unless.. We unleash the not so secret / secret weapon next game







 .


----------



## dougfresh

I was just reading this on ESPN Lappy http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=9246622


----------



## ndwgs

Freschica, did you try out the "eye gesture scroll" on the S4? That's the ONLY feature that caught my "eyes" from the many. Why? Because the others can be ported, and that eye gesture is (from what I heard) dependent on the front facing hardware and software combo that the S4 is bringing. Air touch is dependent on that new plexiglass glass called Gorilla that the S4 is bringing.

Other than that, not much. Par with the Nex4?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



lapdog01 said:


> Offensively Miami has MANY more weapons. Bulls play defense. The key is Miami's D. If they can play tough D the Heat should Win. Unless.. We unleash the not so secret / secret weapon next game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think Bulls D is the Secret Weapon to this series if u ask me...

Miami's D vs Bulls D are very dominant and comparable. But, since Miami don't use it often, only in the second half where they sometimes trail in season, then Bulls gets a shot at making it a six game series.

This one is up for grabs tho

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

New plexiglass called Gorilla????? The Viby comes with Gorilla #1, Sgs3, N4, and most come with Gorilla glass #2, the One and S4 come with #3

I ran out of at&t after 5 minutes because the salesman was starting to hawk me and asking stupid questions and telling me at&t is superior to TMo blah blah blah so I didn't test that eye gesture scroll thingy. Sammy had a cool new S4 commercial during the Heat game. Did anyone see it? Ill dig through YouTube and post


----------



## dougfresh

Found it








Nate at the moment, I'm happy till the next Google phone comes out. Like Bricks said, it's more than speedy with downloads on H+, I sometimes get 18+ Mbps down which I could download a Mako ROM in about 1-1/2 to 2 minutes. Funny when I hotspot the N4 to the 959, the viby shows 72 Mbps lol


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player Found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate at the moment, I'm happy till the next Google phone comes out. Like Bricks said, it's more than speedy with downloads on H+, I sometimes get 18+ Mbps down which I could download a Mako ROM in about 1-1/2 to 2 minutes. Funny when I hotspot the N4 to the 959, the viby shows 72 Mbps lol

















72? Wowwee


----------



## ndwgs

Edit:

Another thing I am interested and considering...

If the rumored specs of the Aug - Sept release of the Note 3 and have the "Bendable Glass" technology called "Youm Flexible", that's something worth the wait to see what its all about...

Flexible. Phone when folded, but a Tablet when opened.


----------



## dougfresh

I just went over 5 gigs and got throttled! Got that polite text message in... The viby still states 72 Mbps Lol, it should be 72 kbps. Happened as soon as I was DLing a little sum-sum from J. After 25 minutes, it's at 5%. I'm also having Wi-Fi issues. Sucks to be me








J, I'll do it up in the afternoon, sorry


----------



## dougfresh

"I realized where the air was whistling, if you catch my drift. (Above the belt, Douglas)" Sorry for my ignorance, I'm born in North Cuba (Miami), what does this mean ?? I'm Cuban B


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I was just reading this on ESPN Lappy http://m.espn.go.com...storyId=9246622


I like the Article D. I Seriously believe that he is afraid. I guess that I keep wanting him to come back because I expect him to have a strong makeup. He grew in the rough Englewood neighborhood in Chitown, and you cant be soft and make it outta there. Bottom line is, he's gonna have to suck it up. Why not against the best??


----------



## Br1cK'd

Edited cause I need coffee.

@Nate - (edited for my own dumbassery) A WiFi drive would get you lots of transportable storage, but would need a Wifi connection to access it. I hear ya man, your local storage requirements differ from mine. Good thing we gots choices.

@Doug - Means there wasn't much going on upstairs, as in the wind was whistling through the poor things ears, and I swear I could see light coming through from the other side.


----------



## jrongi1

B, don't let the dating life take to long or you might find yourself here. 









Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## Raykovitz

Br1cK said:


> Edited cause I need coffee.
> 
> @Nate - (edited for my own dumbassery) A WiFi drive would get you lots of transportable storage, but would need a Wifi connection to access it. I hear ya man, your local storage requirements differ from mine. Good thing we gots choices.
> 
> @Doug - Means there wasn't much going on upstairs, as in the wind was whistling through the poor things ears, and I swear I could see light coming through from the other side.


The only thing that would help in the sandbox would be your own portable network.( Nate you don't have a VSAT do you? )Over there if it's not stored local your not getting it..

And I've seen chicks like that before B. If you look at her eyes hard enough you see a bunch of kids bouncing around in their socks behind them..


----------



## lapdog01

Raykovitz said:


> And I've seen chicks like that before B. If you look at her eyes hard enough you see a bunch of kids bouncing around in their socks behind them..


Lol nice ray..very true
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Nexus 4 boyz, have any of you tried the new PA with Halo? I'm really interested in this project, wanted your thoughts.

Hey B, which roku are you using? I hear roku 3 is pretty sweet but I think I want something with Google TV or running on android platform now that xbmc is available for android. I put it on my tab, really a cool media center app.
http://xbmc.org/?s=xbmc+for+android

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## Woody

So I am waiting for my 40' city owned chariot to take me home and this Mazerati rolls by.


----------



## samsgun357

Nice Woody, I know for a moment you pretended it was yours. 
I saw an Audi R8 the other day, its only the second I've seen on the road but I don't get out much lol. Nice cars but too small for me, I know you feel me Lappy.
Could you imagine, me 6'2" 265 and lap-man 6'4" 245 in cars like that, lmao. 
Didn't get any close-ups.














Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## lapdog01

As long as they bring the jaws of life to get me out GunE


----------



## shiznu

OK how many developers have we got in the family. I might need some help later.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## Woody

There are a fair amount of us who can help you out Shiz. Just let us know.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> There are a fair amount of us who can help you out Shiz. Just let us know.


Thanks I got permission from Steve Spear to take on the unicorn butter project. Been working several hours and its finally compiling (hope that don't jinx it) I'm calling it AOKPUB been forking and renaming plus changing paths. I wanna add a few features that AOKP doesn't even have. Don't guess anyone does boot animations or wallpapers? I wanna make it my own.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> The only thing that would help in the sandbox would be your own portable network.( Nate you don't have a VSAT do you? )Over there if it's not stored local your not getting it..
> 
> And I've seen chicks like that before B. If you look at her eyes hard enough you see a bunch of kids bouncing around in their socks behind them..


Ray, no i don't have. It would be nice tho. But yes, over there, if you didn't have a flash drive/removable disks, man, you are stuck. lololol ahh, memories.


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> Nice Woody, I know for a moment you pretended it was yours.
> I saw an Audi R8 the other day, its only the second I've seen on the road but I don't get out much lol. Nice cars but too small for me, I know you feel me Lappy.
> Could you imagine, me 6'2" 265 and lap-man 6'4" 245 in cars like that, lmao.
> Didn't get any close-ups.
> View attachment 38636
> View attachment 38637
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


NICE...

I saw a nice imported Lotus Elise in DC couple of weeks ago. It's abundant here in this area with nice @s$ cars.

I want one of these:

The Viper has been my dream car, even at one point I could afford the hard top before, i never bought one. It's too damn expensive, lolol.

But mine isn't that new one they got on that now, mine is the old style, 2nd Generation. Hard top. 450 Base Horses. Power. Curves. I'm not talking about the SRT's, just the plain old hard top Viper GTS. Circa 1999.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@Gunny - I've got the Roku HD, purchased last year some time. Those 3's look nice, but I'm a simple man, and the HD serves me well.

@shiz - Sounds like you've got things under control over there. I'm just learning the ins and outs of Git myself. I might have some questions for you in the near future.

@Naters - My boss has a '96 hard top with that exact paint job. Hope he doesn't read this thread, lol, cause he don't deserve it!


----------



## samsgun357

This is my type of car!








Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## Woody

Man I would roll through the Nati in that thing like a boss, or hemi, or whatever the heck is under that hood.


----------



## dougfresh

shiznu said:


> Thanks I got permission from Steve Spear to take on the unicorn butter project. Been working several hours and its finally compiling (hope that don't jinx it) I'm calling it AOKPUB been forking and renaming plus changing paths. I wanna add a few features that AOKP doesn't even have. Don't guess anyone does boot animations or wallpapers? I wanna make it my own.
> 
> Sent from a place using a thing.


 I have a retro spinning AOKP BA still in my DB http://db.tt/7rh887Zt


----------



## ndwgs

@B, wow, nice.... That beast is a gorgeous one. The sound of that GTS... Deep tones... Low growl. But when you hit that gas, even so lightly, that Hemi V10 or the regular SRT V12 hyper engine, revs up like no other. I love a 'Stang, but they're so different in sound. THE Viper calls you, wants you to make her drive down the street. Vrooom vroom baby.

@Woodster, yessir... BOSS indeed. The 2nd Gen had the SRT Hybrids (at that time they were split injected, and it made it 'hybrid', not the kind of hybrid that's now).

@Sammy, Yo, that's nice. is that an old style Chevy Boss? Or Chevy Camaro?


----------



## blacknight1114

*@shiz I can help out with walls for ya. even boot animations. what do you have in mind?*


----------



## dougfresh

Is it just me or XDA is busted?

I'll take one of these all day long since I've always been a ZX fanboy. 2014 GT-R 0-60 in 2.6 seconds, 545 HP with twin turrrrbies


----------



## samsgun357

Nice dougie, I dig that for sure. Yeah xda is down for some reason.

Nate, that's a '71 chevelle. I like old muscle cars, a lot, but who could afford to drive one these days. You hit the pedal and the needle drops a 1/4 of a tank.

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## Raykovitz

one of these would be fun !!









TESLA Roadster ..


----------



## dougfresh

THIS! Would come in handy at least once a week


----------



## Woody

That lock, this knob, some fellow enibriant, a video camera and some lawn chairs and we've got a way to pass some serious time.


----------



## shiznu

blacknight1114 said:


> *@shiz I can help out with walls for ya. even boot animations. what do you have in mind?*


Haven't really got any ideas at the moment but I will definitely get back to you on it. Thanks

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## ndwgs

BK, got some theme for the latest Carbon 1.7?

LOLOL, those I need whether I am inebriated or woozy... they should make an advertisement for those.

Like Budweiser should advertise those as Man Cave knob helpers. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ya know Naters, "man cave knob helper" takes me in a whole different direction.....

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## samsgun357

Nice one B!!!!!

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## drjjones426

S3ers I know I can flash att kernels on my Tmo s3 but can I flash att ROMs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

B, lol...

It goes both ways









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

drjjones426 said:


> S3ers I know I can flash att kernels on my Tmo s3 but can I flash att ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Yes mang, u can. BUT, based on my experience, it has to be a TMo kernel. Lean or Ktoonz is the ones I used to make it work.

Ymmv, and I would read the kernel thread maker. Also, flash OVER the kernel, after the AT&T ROM u flashed

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114

ndwgs said:


> BK, got some theme for the latest Carbon 1.7?
> 
> LOLOL, those I need whether I am inebriated or woozy... they should make an advertisement for those.
> 
> Like Budweiser should advertise those as Man Cave knob helpers. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Dawgs, I haven't run carbon, is it tw or cm/aokp? Either way yes I have some.








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

drjjones426 said:


> S3ers I know I can flash att kernels on my Tmo s3 but can I flash att ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Did you already flash an ATT ROM? Your sig says I747 and the RW app gets its signature from the build.prop.


----------



## blacknight1114

I guess I need to stop being lazy and make a theme thread over here on the green side huh? Lol. Ill do it this weekend. Sorry .

Btw I gotta get one of these, lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

BK, that is some poop bling!

Btw, it's CM based, I think?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

@Woody

Mind telling us S3 user base seeing some dev ROMs from Original to the Android thread? Like Liqui Smoove, it isn't on the Original Android Thread no more. What gives?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

ndwgs said:


> BK, that is some poop bling!
> 
> Btw, it's CM based, I think?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah its not tw that's for sure, aosp. Im running it on my tablet, used it on my gs3 before, solid ROM.

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## samsgun357

drjjones426 said:


> S3ers I know I can flash att kernels on my Tmo s3 but can I flash att ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


If I'm not mistaken faux kernel has one kernel for all d2 devices.

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## drjjones426

Woody said:


> Did you already flash an ATT ROM? Your sig says I747 and the RW app gets its signature from the build.prop.


I was on slim there Tmo build is the same as att build I believe

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

Trying to get opinions here, do y'all think people would like to see a few extra features in an AOKP based ROM that AOKP will probably never add? Things like cLock and maybe pie(I find it laggy but a few Deva have been improving it) and if y'all have suggestions I would love to hear them.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> I was on slim there Tmo build is the same as att build I believe
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Ah, that explains it. The Slim is for both TMo and ATT but the build.prop shows all ATT lines. I read some people (TMo) were seeing compatiability issues since the build.prop shows d2ATT in the device name.

I haven't flashed an ATT ROM yet, but I do know in the past (maybe 2-3months ago) you had to flash an ATT recovery before flashing an ATT ROM or Kernel. I can't remember which atm. Not sure if that ever got fixed or not or if it is even needed anymore. Might ask mt3g over there. He is a smart-ass sometimes, but he knows what he is doing. I've talked to him several times in the past and I like him.


----------



## dougfresh

The Facebook HTC First phone just got released 2 weeks ago and AT&T dropped the price to .99¢ already. What a failure! I hope FB stays out of making anymore junk partnerships lolol


----------



## shiznu

Having some second thoughts on using AOKPUB for The name of my ROM and would love to have your opinions on this. My logic being I want to make it more than just an AOKP kang with linaro tweaks so I'm thinking I might get asked to cease and desist if I stray to far and I don't want to paint myself as just AOKP if I do make it different. Thoughts please. Would AOKPUB be different enough to separate myself?
@blackknight I hope I'm not being a PITA but maybe hold up until I get this sorted. Sorry

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## dougfresh

ShizBeans


----------



## ndwgs

I KNEW IT....

... I DAMN WELL KNEW IT!

I know now why I love to exercise... Not just because it keeps me fit as time makes me Old....

It's because of *BACON.*


----------



## samsgun357

AOShiznit!

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## ndwgs

Shiz'NAO Kang

Shiz' New Android Order Kang

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

GetDatShizAttaHeahBean 
UShiznBeans
ShitzuMadBruh


----------



## ndwgs

Mango
+
Cheese
+
Cake

Equals, omfg this is fugging deliscioso!!

















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

SHIZDIZZLE,

Saw Alex9090 on the AxisM thread by Hero,so I thought I'd download it for giggles, that MF is 973mb, I started around 6:00, I hope it doesn't take an hour to flash.


----------



## yosup

ShizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzInMyPants

What's worse ... when the "air is whistling":
a. Above the belt?
b. or Below the belt ...







?


----------



## Woody

ShizHitsTheFan

Or you could name it the greatest name of all time and save all us Mods over there the trouble of closing those threads...."Best Rom".


----------



## ndwgs

HAHAHA, i like that.

ShizInMyPants!

That's what she said below my belt.


----------



## blacknight1114

shiznu said:


> Having some second thoughts on using AOKPUB for The name of my ROM and would love to have your opinions on this. My logic being I want to make it more than just an AOKP kang with linaro tweaks so I'm thinking I might get asked to cease and desist if I stray to far and I don't want to paint myself as just AOKP if I do make it different. Thoughts please. Would AOKPUB be different enough to separate myself?
> @blackknight I hope I'm not being a PITA but maybe hold up until I get this sorted. Sorry
> 
> Sent from a place using a thing.


No problem shiz. 
How about Shizkang lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Like a play off Whizbang. I like it.

@BK The man comes back from his honeymoon tomorrow, so I should have an answer for you in the next few days. I have something in the works for myself as well, but too early to reveal. Ladders man. All about ladders.


----------



## jrongi1

KAOKP-SHIZ'd

Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## shiznu

jrongi1 said:


> KAOKP-SHIZ'd
> 
> Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


What's that first k stand for? Thanks for the suggestions everyone just wanna be sure before I rewrite the naming and all. But I appreciate all the suggestions. Wasn't there already a zen ROM or team?

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## ndwgs

@Shiz,

Not sure if there was a Zen team... for the S3? Zen Team from the good ole Vibes days. And Nex 4, possibly.

@ Everyone, have some laughs....


----------



## shiznu

Didn't know if that's how the zen lounge originated or not, just thought AOZP sounded cool. Would like to use 13 in the name somehow since i was born on Friday the 13th and its my favorite number. Thanks again guys I appreciate your input more than you know.

Sent from a place using a thing.



Woody said:


> ShizHitsTheFan
> 
> Or you could name it the greatest name of all time and save all us Mods over there the trouble of closing those threads...."Best Rom".


Are you saying the name was "best ROM"?

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## blacknight1114

Woody said:


> Like a play off Whizbang. I like it.
> 
> @BK The man comes back from his honeymoon tomorrow, so I should have an answer for you in the next few days. I have something in the works for myself as well, but too early to reveal. Ladders man. All about ladders.


thank you sir. cant wait to find out!


----------



## blacknight1114

Well shiz...just in case, what about this.its different then the usual. ....








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

BestROM sounds pretty good to me, it's an eye catcher.


----------



## eddychecker

While I was away in lovely (and I mean it) Farmington NM, my wife's Kogan Agora Android 5.0" phablet came in. Other than some small quirks, it's really nice. After being on the N4 for so long, I thought I'd be more skeptical. It's got similar specs to our Vibe's with a much larger screen. She's been on the vibe with Noob's ROM on it for some time now and transitioned to the new one without complaint. I'm not going to tweak it, she's just not into it at all unlike a few of your wives. Heck I'm lucky if she'll carry her phone and OMG! answer it too.







Now all I need is a cover and she's in business. You all left me lots of reading and I'm glad to see you are all well.


----------



## Woody

shiznu said:


> thank you sir. cant wait to find out!


BK, I got that PM this morning. Don't fret it atm. He just got back and has a bunch of things to go over, so please don't take it as a denial. He just has a bunch on his plate since returning after being out for 12days.


----------



## ndwgs

S3 users...

Wouldn't it be nice if the PA Official port on the brown side include THIS on a future update, if there's such?

I think I'll re test the waters and get me 're-acquainted with Paranoid Android this weekend...

Halo rumor, about to drop on certain devices... 





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Eddy! Haha... same here. Not much into tweaks. But she lets me tweak it for her Facebooking, so I take advantage and kang her ROM or pump it. As long as it works, she doesn't care.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

We got already on the mako PA







I haven't tried it yet but its already downloaded waiting to pull the trigger BAP! BAP!


----------



## jrongi1

K was for kang 
You know kang the kang 
Just thought it would catch the eye and fit your goals of adding to aokp.

Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## shiznu

blacknight1114 said:


> Well shiz...just in case, what about this.its different then the usual. ....
> View attachment 38670
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Man that looks great!!! You can make a bootanimation from that? Please, that would be awesome. I think I might stick with AOKPUB for now and see how it goes but thanks for all the help. I might try to make an original ROM later if I have the time.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey everyone, hope all is well. Been M.I.A. as things have been pretty hectic for me the last couple weeks. As the school year is drawing to a close it seems every teacher is rushing to cram in every bit of knowledge they can before the summer, resulting in a massive amount of homework and various class projects. On top of that, my grandmother, whom had been battling cancer for the last five months passed on Monday... So things have been pretty tough for N00B3RZ.

However on a more positive note, before things got so hectic, I was secretly working on a project for the Vibrant community. Although it's been finished for quite some time, I never got around to sharing it with anyone. Figured today would be that day. I'll just leave you guys the link and let you see it for yourselves: http://officialvibrantbible.tk/


----------



## dougfresh

NNN, sorry about your loss. I like you're affermation towards our 959 beauty. It's great! Much love bruh.


----------



## sugartibbs

Has anyone taken a swing at the SGS 3 ota update?

Good to hear from you NNN, hope everything smoothes out, get on up in here every once and awhile


----------



## samsgun357

Sorry to hear that n00berz.

F. Castro, let me know how halo is, might try it if d2vzw gets it.

Kang Shiz
Kool in the Kang 
AOKP Voorhees Edition
Sounds like you picked a name but I'll keep dropping names.
*I do like AOZP*

That's all for now.


----------



## dougfresh

Holy smokes. MIA v CHI is crazy. Watch it



samsgun357 said:


> Sorry to hear that n00berz.
> 
> F. Castro, let me know how halo is, might try it if d2vzw gets it.
> 
> Kang Shiz
> Kool in the Kang
> AOKP Voorhies Edition
> Sounds like you picked a name but I'll keep dropping names.
> *I do like AOZP*
> 
> That's all for now.


 lol, yeah it's sorta additive


----------



## drjjones426

sugartibbs said:


> Has anyone taken a swing at the SGS 3 ota update?
> 
> Good to hear from you NNN, hope everything smoothes out, get on up in here every once and awhile


Ota update?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... my grandmother, whom had been battling cancer for the last five months passed on Monday... So things have been pretty tough for N00B3RZ ...


N00B, I'm so sorry to hear that. Words are never enough to console for such a loss. I lost both my grandmothers to cancer. One to liver cancer. The other to colon cancer. It's so difficult to watch their bodies wither away and turn against them. The only thing that got us through their passing was knowing they didn't have to suffer any more. All we can do is honor them with the lives we live. Let all their loving kindness manifest in our lives and cherish the influence they had on who we are today. I feel for you, brother.


----------



## shiznu

I'm still liking the android open zen project a lot myself. Wonder if we could get Blacknight to do a bootani and some walls for it.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... ShizInMyPants!
> That's what she said below my belt.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL ... wurd UP, mang!!









You guys were talking about the aggressive AT&T sales reps, and it reminded me of telemarketers calling. Mostly, I just hang up. But on occassion, I put on my Matt Foley, the MLM Recruiter, hat and turn the tables on 'em:

(_with enthusiasm_): "... Hey, you sound like a really sharp guy, and I luv your energy. You have the opportunity to get in on the ground floor of something that will change your life forever. Are you tired of making other people rich? Are you ready to start investing in yourself? All you need to do is bring me 5 people. We'll get you started with a starter pack of product so you can start sampling and experiencing the lifechanging benefits that'll make ya ShizzzzzzzzzzInYourPants. Where do you live? Is there a Denny's nearby? What phone number can I reach you at? ..." (_lay it on thick_)


----------



## dougfresh

KiKi!!!!! Lappy is dodging me right now. I really hate Noah and that biatch Robertson... Midget mo' fo' . Next will be Tibbs Nightmare. Puff..Puff..


----------



## ndwgs

Noobz, brother...

My condolences go to you. Speaking of grandma's, lost mine awhile back, I was still in the service. She waited for me to come back, when we first had a wave of attack against Iraq then. After being in the shite for 8+months, I got home to a wilting grandma... I was the last one of whom she was waiting for. But as soon as she was satisfied seeing her favorite, she passed of old age.

Hopefully all is well, besides the fact. I'm praying for your grandma, as she is now resting peacefully....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry for your loss noob. Wish I had some comforting words to say, but they escape me at the moment.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> Sorry to hear that n00berz.
> 
> F. Castro, let me know how halo is, might try it if d2vzw gets it.
> 
> Kang Shiz
> Kool in the Kang
> AOKP Voorhees Edition
> Sounds like you picked a name but I'll keep dropping names.
> *I do like AOZP*
> 
> That's all for now.


I'm rocking Jason's bad ass PAC Rommy Gunnery Sargent. Everyone should own a Nexus Flexus from Long Beach to Texas


----------



## sugartibbs

Tibbs nightmare is odin right now, Failed 3 times, I may have to read some SH#@*. I haven't done this since day one, seems I'm an update or 2 behind, who knew...That is one dangerous stogie Fido


----------



## Br1cK'd

My condolences N00B


----------



## dougfresh

Tibow! What's popping country!papadog.. Handle it nicely.... If we hang in the Zenny Crew , we got it on lock down. 
Zen Jiggahs! Ehhh, Natty got me twisted lolol

D.Freshness is working again on Monday! I need a vacation! LMAO


----------



## dougfresh

No BS I told NattyDogg , I'm working next to the Blue Martini. Guys, on Sunday its Nattys birthday! That boy is old!!!!!!!Tree Nine, God Bless


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Tibbs nightmare is odin right now, Failed 3 times, I may have to read some SH#@*. I haven't done this since day one, seems I'm an update or 2 behind, who knew...That is one dangerous stogie Fido


 Neg...Take your time.


----------



## Woody

I don't think I have ever seen 21 birds before. Even though not a lot of locks, that is some good coverage. Been reading here to fro about GPS problems on ROMs recently. I'll gone back to RB 3.9.1 w/ BMS 3/25 and have everything work as it should. BT? Working. GPS? Working. Deep Sleep? Working.


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> KiKi!!!!! Lappy is dodging me right now. I really hate Noah and that biatch Robertson... Midget mo' fo' ...


Damn, got hate? Cuz yo sistah-ho-fresh here sho does, mang. Supwiddat?








Better off putting that hoover to other uses (ie. looks like she could accomodate Nate Doggzz' M-16. Hehe).



> ... "Do you have fun when somebody sticks their middle finger in your face?" Noah said to ESPNChicago.com ...












Nate Robinson ... bro, he may be showty, but he's a tough lil mofo, homie. He's my jigguh-mang. Hails from UW (GO HUSKIES!!). For a short dude, he's built like a tank and ain't afraid to bang. Always been that way. Not enough of that fearlessness in today's NBA. Always talkin smack, but he can back it up with freaky shooting streaks (if the coaches let him loose). Powuh to the Showty Dilated Peoplez, mang.











> ... "God blessed me with a lot of heart and no height," Robinson told reportersafter the game. "I will take that any day." ...


Whoop dat trick, get em!!


----------



## yosup

Woody said:


> I don't think I have ever seen 21 birds before ...


Holy crap!! Never even knew that many could fit on there. Hence, the need for the larger screen (vs. El Vibro).









In Vibratorian speak, "_GP-wuh_?"


----------



## samsgun357

Took this yesterday, its nice having working GPS, even if I don't really use it. I'm still rocking M.O.A.R. with faux mainline kernel. Its solid, for me, love me some multi window and morphology!








Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## blacknight1114

shiznu said:


> I'm still liking the android open zen project a lot myself. Wonder if we could get Blacknight to do a bootani and some walls for it.
> 
> Sent from a place using a thing.


I like that shiz..just point me in the right direction for an image bro.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> KiKi!!!!! Lappy is dodging me right now. I really hate Noah and that biatch Robertson... Midget mo' fo' . Next will be Tibbs Nightmare. Puff..Puff..


Not Dodging you bruh. Work has been BRUTAL. Lotsa Chicanery and espionage as well. But I digress. Yea Heat look like the train that cant be derailed. But Noah and Nate got heart. give props. 
Will try to post later peace Zen fam.


----------



## Woody

Takin the little lady to the new casino in the Nati. Send some Zen luck our way. Got her a new purse and wallet today. She just needs to fill it with Benjamins big baller style.


----------



## drjjones426

Not to shabby. This is from my couch and I'm on 5/8 CM 10.1 RC1 build with ktoonsze kernel

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Just messing Lappy. 
Yosup, didn't you see those two punks causing shiz? Miami plays respectfully vs them, here's an example


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Hey everyone, hope all is well. Been M.I.A. as things have been pretty hectic for me the last couple weeks. As the school year is drawing to a close it seems every teacher is rushing to cram in every bit of knowledge they can before the summer, resulting in a massive amount of homework and various class projects. On top of that, my grandmother, whom had been battling cancer for the last five months passed on Monday... So things have been pretty tough for N00B3RZ.


Sorry for your family's loss N00B. It was hard a couple years back when we lost both my Mom and Mother in law in the span of two months. Kids lost both Grandmas and the back to back was hard. Stay Strong young Man, but it's ok to cry.... and remember the GOOD TIMES. I'm sure she was a most excellent Lady.

To all of you who still have Mom and or Grandma around, CHERISH THEM. Nothing more important than showing your love to the great Ladies in your life on Mothers day. We were looking at some pics this morning, and i still remember how much FUN we had. Leave some lasting impression while you can.

Peace


----------



## ndwgs

Well said Lappy, my man.

Happy Mother's Day to all the wives and mothers and soon to be mothers in our group, Zen Fam.

Woody, sending those vibes your way bro... Vegas Vibes Baby...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

I think its time to hit computer warehouse, this shouldn't have been this hard. I think my computer was getting senile, or was clowning me. Had to work today and couldn't pull a all nighter, ran stock uvdljc all day, embarrassing.


----------



## sugartibbs

Do you wanna know the mothers day menu Comrade Fidal, I picked some banannas and put some beans on, how can we have Revolution when were in the jungle and your in town partying? I may go to ..Bolivia?...

Blacknight wanted to check that boot animation for J , but I'm not going back to 4.1.1 till 5 drops..sure its awesome, but a little too risky right now.


----------



## samsgun357

I remember someone posting about not jumping back to 411 or 412 from 421/422 JB builds (maybe lappy?). I went from Rootbox 422 back to MOAR 412 without issue except the sdcard0 files from 
root box are now on sdcard0/0. No biggie, just slide them biyatches over mang.

Cead mile failte


----------



## sugartibbs

I know Gunny, but I never had any prob...till I did, triangle away suggested factory reset, no way, Worked too hard to get here, I danced between the raindrops i guess.... Got a prob on my sd/card...would you format it? it will kill your nandroid.Triangle away says format sd card/ oh hell no, however, its like your significant other is ...weird.. I have probs.

I think... olngirl is a ...Zombie wolf,details after 2:00 Im going back to the valem basic and bring it up, sh*&t

Its the ghost in the machine, ask Comrade Fidal of the Vibrant, deep waters...haunt me....


----------



## lapdog01

Extending a HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all the Wives, Mom's, Grandmothers and baby Mamas







 Of the Zen Familia. Celebrate and Enjoy

Sent From Brunch (Buuuuurp)


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Birthday NateDoggy!!! Hope you're having a great one, no solo fresh needed today.lolol


----------



## lapdog01

N-DAAAAAAAAWWWWWG Happy Birthday Mang. Celebrate like you OWN the world young man.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy BDay Naters!

And a Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's out there and all the mother's in your lives.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday Nate. 
And Happy Mother's day to all the Zen fam moms.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## ndwgs

Thanks guys for the greet. My mother always tease me that the greatest gift on Mother's Day for her was me. Still tells me to this day.

Had a wonderful time with the mother of my children, I cooked them a nice meal, had a lazy day, then on the afternoon, I did my bday tradition, either a hike with my daughter or I would run like Gump.

This year, my daughter wanted to just leisure walk with Mama, and let me start my training for my goals next year.









Not bad for a moderate pace. I think I jogged that 3 miles. I'd rather take it easy than hurt.









Again, Happy Fantastic Mothers Day to all the Zen fam's wife's, mothers, and soon to be 

Night y'all

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Thanks guys for the greet. My mother always tease me that the greatest gift on Mother's Day for her was me. Still tells me to this day ...


Runnnnnnnnnn, Forest, rrunnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Lol. Happy Ishu-Ishuh Burfday, homie!!









Btw ... I still have that damn song stuck in my head. I'll be doing something, and then (out of nowhere) I hear, "Jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ... in my pants." Hhahahaha. I have to take a moment to chuckle, but damn ... it sometimes gets stuck in a loop. As long as it stays inside my head and not work its way into my conversations. Danger, Will Robinson.


----------



## Raykovitz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nate....D !!! Hope you had a great day.

OOHH Ya............. GO HAWKS !!!


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Yosup, didn't you see those two punks causing shiz? Miami plays respectfully vs them, here's an example https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


Tru .. Yoakim's still got some adolescence in him. That was a bit juvenile but seemed harmless. Gotta shake it off, bro. I'm not big on Noah, but I'm down with Robinson no matter which team he's bounced to. He got lucky to have both Rose and Heinrich injured. This is one seriously hobbled Bulls team. Not sure how long the party lasts, but they're definitely over-achieving with so many regular starters sidelined. If your Heat can't beat this team, it's time to jump ship.

I'm sure part of all this is you're sensing Lebron's frustration handling the rougher play and trash talking. The Bulls are getting into his head, and he's letting them. He ain't no MJ, dude. Not by any stretch. I don't give a shit about the stats. No one comes close to the reverence and toughness MJ had throughout his career. Not the candy-ass soft bullshit these days. Punks only care about shooting J's or their little fancy fadeaways. That's why I dig the toughness of the Bulls right now. They don't back down. They bring it. If you can't handle it ... get the fuggout.

The NBA is way too soft these days. These punks got it so easy now. Imagine MJ playing now and not having to worry about the hand checking. He'd rip the shit up and no one could touch him. I'm all for anything that toughens up these soft ass players. Screw the damn J's and 3's. Box out in the post. Back your guy down into the paint. Pivot, bang, bang. Go up strong. Either they foul you and get into foul trouble, or you get to measure up who's the better man that night. You can bang it just to create some space for a J. Whatever you do, you can't be afraid to force contact. Bang it down low. Hammer that shit. Dive into the lane like Iverson. Throw them elbows like Ewing. Shake-n-bake like Hakeem. Pivot-spin-dunk like Reign Man. Hustle & flow like Dan Majerle. Flop (or strip it down low) like Karl Malone. Put your fat ass into it like Barkley. Dominate the paint like Moses Malone. Throw DOWN like the Human Highlight Reel. It's not about how hard you get hit. It's about finishing and being relentless.

Maybe Lebron needs to get a little nasty. MJ was always talkin trash on the court. Look at him going against Gary Payton. GP with his head tilted back and jaw wide open yapping at MJ all night long. MJ gave it right back but shut everyone up with his play. Look at the way MJ would scoul and scream at his own teammates when they made mistakes (even if they scored the bucket). MJ simply commanded respect. Didn't cry & complain about shit. He took care of his business on the court. Lebron's got the skills package no doubt (and what a physical specimen he is), but he won't ever reach MJ status. It's not just about stats, it's about the "quan." Had Lebron stayed in Cleveland and did what MJ did with the players around him, I'd give him more respect. But, anyways, that ship has sailed. Talk your shit and say your peace, homie. Ain't nuthin changing my mind, bro. And my rant ain't changing your opinion of the guy either. So ... we Kool in the Kang ... and respectfully disagree.









( btw, I still gots mad respect for the 3 Musketeers In Heat. Wade & Bosh is good peoplez, mang. LBJ he aight, mang. )


----------



## ndwgs

Early morning trash bball talk. Bam

Sorry DF, but hundred percent agreed to yoda-supah-mang! LBJ is soft. Wade too after acquiring LBS. No swypo, Le Brokeass Shitehead.

I don't like Kobe, but he's the last of the known ballers that grabs you almost hugging, to get in the paint or makes that jumper. Actually get away with it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrongi1

Belated b-day nate.

Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## ndwgs

Thanks Jrongi.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Happy B -Natdwwwwgs. Sory if that's late.
OK gonna show my noobness here I added the line to manifeset and its pulling everything in just errors on compile. Only other think I added was cell broadcast receiver. Anyone have any insight . Zen developers I kneed your help.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## eddychecker

Happy belated B-Day NDawg! I hope the mothers in your lives had a great day too.


----------



## eddychecker

NooB, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. They say time heals all wounds, but those close ones, they take a long time. Pick your favorite memory and dwell on it a little when you're feeling low. Hopefully it'll get easier as time goes by.

PS: I've been using your SuperNexus ROM on the Vibrant and it is nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy belated NDWGS!!

Noob I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother, i hope you are doing alright, keep your chin up like Eddy said it takes time but it gets better

shit ive been gone for 1.5 weeks and im over 30 something pages behind, this place moves fast....

been crazy busy with my girl now back to school, n well its keeping me crazy busy too, sorry to anyone whose birthday i missed or anything ive missed while i was gone, i hope everyone here is doing well.

- Cheers


----------



## samsgun357

Happy birthday...belated oops, Nate DOG!
I've been diagnosing a signal issue on just one ROM build for a few days so I've been scarce in here. More to come.

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from a device


----------



## shreddintyres

for those of you who might be interested, a fairly interesting development happening with Fox Broadcasting http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/13/4328390/neil-degrasse-tyson-remake-carl-sagan-cosmos-headed-to-fox-in-2014

Neil DeGrasse Tyson, one of the biggest reasons I got my degree in physics. A sample of him being amazing (pupil of Carl Sagan)

A Fascinatingly Disturbing Thought - Neil Degrasse Tyson:


----------



## ndwgs

@Shred,

Thanks for the greet, and yesssss, same reasons why I took Chemistry as my minor, complimenting my Microbiology. Because of Dr. Tyson. This is definitely up his ally in tackling "Cosmos". I'll be tuning in.

OH, btw, do you know who Dr. Sylvester James Gates Jr is? He is this renowned Physicist at University of Maryland, College Park. Unbeknownst to me, i have met and actually have hearty discussions with Dr. Gates Jr. while I was scoping UMD for my Masters. He is brilliant beyond his time. I actually asked permission to actually someday "perform" those theories that he thinks what causes Cancer to mutate quicker than it should.

Ahh, that's someday. He thinks I should pursue my Micro (since I don't practice it, and actually work as Logistics in the Government), and "refresh" myself to that study at University of Maryland, Baltimore County (UMBC), where another renowned up and coming scientist, specializing in Micro, is making breakthroughs. He thinks I should use my brain and theories (ideas in my head) and apply them there, and see the out come.

Well, at that time, I thought he was just a professor that's just very brilliant, and just wanted to converse at the cafeteria.... where i was patiently waiting for the second tour of the school to commence. Then I looked him up, and he happened to be a PBS Scientist contributor. Like Neil DeGrasse Tyson. But since it was an after the fact, i kinda wish i shook his hand and say, "Thanks for making the world spark it's imagination, especially when my kids watch you guys explain the unworldly on PBS."

That's the main reasons why I'm taking up my masters, not because it would help me propel in my line of work, having A "masters", but because really, I might make a difference like they do.

@Sammy Gunn E

Thanks for the greet


----------



## dougfresh

Couple of B-days coming up again starting with Shreddys tomorrow. I you don't check in tomorrow Shred, have a bombastic Happy Birthday!


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Couple of B-days coming up again starting with Shreddys tomorrow. I you don't check in tomorrow Shred, have a bombastic Happy Birthday!


I second the motion! Bombastic Mista Fantastic, Shreeedddd... Hapee Berfdeey!


----------



## ndwgs

http://www.geek.com/android/samsung-galaxy-s4-google-edition-to-be-announced-at-google-io-1555174/

I'm now actually seeing this S4 as my potential second developing device, hehehehe


----------



## yosup

Can money buy you love? She loves me, she loves me not ...

Mario Williams of Buffalo Bills sues ex to return $785,000 engagement ring



> ... the Bills defensive end to sue his ex-fiancee, demanding she return a $785,000 diamond engagement ring ...
> 
> ... Williams said he lavished even more gifts on Marzouki. He provided Marzouki with a credit card, on which he alleged she incurred $108,000 in charges. Above that, Williams noted that he spent more than $230,000 on "luxurious items" on his former fiance ...


No sympathy for dumbasses. Put away that $785k in a trust for your kids or something. Do women seriously need $MIL rings on their finger? Feed the hungry & sheit. Save society one post at a time. What can $785k say about your love for someone you're off & on with. What's it say about the relationship when you break up ... a few days after proposing to her? Dumbass.

When you're rollin in that kinda lapdog chedduz, I don't think it's possible to find "true" love. Maybe I'm just jaded, but how do you not get that little Kanye hook rollin through your mind ...






Well then .. (sheit) ... if dumbasses wanna part with their money, then ... "_get down girl, go head, get down_."


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Bday Dr. Shred. Enjoy Life.. It's both long and short


----------



## jrongi1

ndwgs said:


> http://www.geek.com/android/samsung-galaxy-s4-google-edition-to-be-announced-at-google-io-1555174/
> 
> I'm now actually seeing this S4 as my potential second developing device, hehehehe


That would be very interesting especially if the hardware side is fully unlocked and source available.

Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## Woody

I agree totally J. If that were reasonably priced, I would surely be hit the wifey with those googly eyes and getting her to release the funds.

Sorry I have been MIA lately so I'll hit some points real quick and then log on later today.

@N00B - Sorry for your loss man. I lost my grandma a few years ago. She was still around when my youngest son was born and got to hold him for a few years. I still remember the last time I saw her. Fortunately she was a chipper as she could be atm (had several strokes over the years and they just got to her in the end). I obviously went to the layout and funeral, but I did not go to the casket to see her. I paid my respect in a corner but I will always have the final memory and picture of her from that last time I saw her and her smile. I wanted to remember her alive and smiling and not a shell.

@Nate - Happy belated. I have updated the OP with your birthday, just don't have the year. Things have been crazy in casa de la Wood lately and I have just been hangin with the wife and kids with little to no internet time.
@Shred - Happy Birthday today. It is also my brother's birthday as well.

I am all over that Cosmos remake. Stuff like that is right in my wheelhouse. In fact I was just about to start reading Cosmos for kicks.

I also linked N00B's bible page in the OP as well, just in case anyone needs it for the future. I've said it before and I'll say it again. That kid has a real future ahead of him.

ZFFZ to all and to all ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

@ Jrongi

Yeah man, it is. Fully unlocked? Check. Possible talks later at the top of the hour, Google I/O, that it will come with 32GB flavor with a 16GB price tag.... Who knows, rumors rumors. Definitely CHECK. Samsung Galaxy S being a pure Google Experience... CHEEEECCCKKKK

Yeah, ask DF, wasn't a BIG fan of LG. Although, B and DF had tons of key points of the good of the LG hardware.

Watch the Google I/O streaming LIVE, right now, at CNET.

Link:
http://live.cnet.com...IO_2013_keynote

@ Woody

Brotha mang  thank you for the greet. I feel old. HAHA.

It's very nice to just drop out of the internet world and just concentrate on the family. I myself is trying to do that every so often. I admit, i miss being with my "wife". I've gotten closer to her for the past few months, and things are looking bright in the future tunnel, if you know what i mean.

Can't wait for the show, Nexus 5, or that Sammy S4 Pure Le Goog!

EDIT:

Official RUMOR, that we all know, will happen to be announced:

No updates yet to Key Lime Pie for this year.

No word yet if Nex 5 is going to get the Pie

BUT, they will announce an _*overhaul Jellybean 4.3*_

EDIT EDIT:

Jellybean 4.3 is not just an overhaul of the 4.2.2, it will implement Google Games, that's set to unveil in Le Goog Play?

Making playing in the phone, such as PS3 Mobile will be robust.... hmm. Interesting :|

EDIT EDIT EDIT:

Here's another link from Le Googly Aye

https://developers.g....com/events/io/

Also... GOOGLE CLOUD SMS. What? Le Goog is really implementing this "CLOUD" business.

With that said, Google Hangout is, REBUFFED AND FURBISHED into the implementation of the Cloud SMS MMS Chat.

Wow..... that's clouding it.

More chatter from sources that JB 4.3 is for the "Android Mobile Platform". As chatters say, it is "competing" for the iOS Gaming. iPhone 5's robust gaming, is what they're mentioning.

I'm confused, but lets see. 15 mins more, it's keynote time


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Birthday Dr. Shred !!! Hope you have a great day..


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> It's very nice to just drop out of the internet world and just concentrate on the family. I myself is trying to do that every so often. I admit, i miss being with my "wife". I've gotten closer to her for the past few months, and things are looking bright in the future tunnel, if you know what i mean.
> 
> Nate.. Wish you the best of luck on the Restoration of your Marriage. Through HIM all thing can be made NEW..


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> .... [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Through HIM all thing can be made NEW..[/background]


Ray, my brother at arms.... thank you. Truth.


----------



## shiznu

Shreddemtyres!!! Happy bday

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## Woody

What's up with the dashclock type of countdown? That guy must have made a fortune on that api.


----------



## ndwgs

I know, right????

Goog must've purchased the rights Woody!


----------



## shreddintyres

WOOO IO, i ducked outta class early hopefully its worth it (unlike the samsung keynote)

Thanks to: Woody, Nate, Ray, Shiznu, Lappy, Douggie so far for the B-day wishes 

back to I/O


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday Shred! We need a Happy Birthday button like the "like" button :-D

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## ndwgs

I *"Like"* where you're going with that idea, Jorge !!

Wow, did you see, 2005 to 2013 difference. More portable computing


----------



## Woody

Crazy but true about the 2 different years.

I see a marraige between Android and Chrome in the very near future. One OS to rule them all.

Stupid old a$$ work browser won't let me view it and I had it on my phone but it crashed. Any other sites out there?


----------



## shreddintyres

Woody said:


> Crazy but true about the 2 different years.
> 
> I see a marraige between Android and Chrome in the very near future. One OS to rule them all.


I think thats where they are headed eventually, but both platforms need to mature quite a bit before they can reach that. Chrome as an os is largely unknown, android is at the very forefront. now what would be interesting is if they were to fully bring in the full capabilities of Chrome into the browser used in android, they have made amazing strides in that effort so far, will be interesting to see where they go from here


----------



## ndwgs

Oh no woody, cnet is saying, if you're not in, you'll just get crash.

They're bog down, i guess they've closed the net. they don't want the stream crash. BUT, just blogged in, if you try every 15 to 30 mins, they'll let in a few in the stream server.

try and try bro.

And yes, i agree shredd.

Look at those "FUSED" API's....

I like the Auto Cross platform sign in. AUTO SIGN IN.

Edit:

haha, they're even having trouble in their network at Google. Sheesh, they should've trunked massive internet servers to this day!

Multi players on google services.... DUDE, sign me up!

All ya'll gonna be on my radar on the games!!

LIVE RENDERING....

I like Google Studio!!!

NO MORE save layout, then run, then bork, then layout re code, then run... NO MORE TEDIOUSNESS


----------



## ndwgs

WOODSTER, re launch the CNet live link, you can get in via phone! I just tried

NIIICCCEEE. I like the new features. Especially with the Alpha and Beta testers. Easy to get everyone to actually tell the developer that "make this better" or "It's good!"


----------



## ndwgs

Revamped Google Music... Meh.

But...

Combining what you have in your cloud, then the billion music titles from Goo Play store?

We'll see if that would pick up.

Edit:

N/m, i stand corrected. They up and ante the competition against Pandora. Radio with no rules, listen to what you want, and re-order them.

Put in perspective:

Pandora gives you a stream of list that other people have listened before and you'd like to listen....

But you have to skip some, that you don't like (like i like C. Aguilera and i don't like Megadeth).

With Goo Music,

Access all the list, with NO RULES, interactive as heck. Can see the list, and "swipe" the songs on the list, so you have CONTINUOUS play.

Hmmm..... and for $10 a month?

I'm intrigued


----------



## ndwgs

AND THERE IT IS.....

THE ANNOUNCEMENT OF THE S4 PURE GOOGLE

WOW

LTE

16GB

UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER

SYSTEM UPDATES, LIKE NEXUS

JUNE 26, ON GOOGLE PLAY

nicccceeeeeeeeeee

WHAT'S UP WITH THE DAMN PRICE??? $700??

HAHA, when he announced the price, nobody clapped, i heard booing, hahahahahaha


----------



## shreddintyres

yea at the price point for the google GS4 and play music all access i think im gonna hold off for now on a new device, i cant justify 650 for a gs4 with only 16 gb of storage


----------



## Woody

At that price point why not get one from Ebay or CL and put a kang AOSP on it? Same chipset I assume, so what is really the difference. They could port the OS over once the source is dropped (that is of course as long as the under the hood things are the same, a la US vs Int'l).

Edit: The Lounge is blowing up RW's front page.


----------



## ndwgs

I like how he RE-iterated that HE himself likes the idea of the Micro SD Expansion...

I guess there's still people out there who still likes the battery coming out.... and an expandable sd card.

I think that's what makes the S4 Pure G differentiates itself on Nex 4. And that took the price hampered.

Extra features like MicroSD?? Sure, that'll be 300 dollars more. LOL.

Yup yup yup, Shredd and Woody


----------



## shreddintyres

well they specifically said that S4 for us carriers meaning itll be getting full source with us devices, question that remains for me is which version they are using, if they are using the same version as the us quad core i dont really see a reason to go to teh S4 over the N4


----------



## ndwgs

Shredd, i think he meant to do that, so that they could see who will "bite". If no one bite "As Much", then they'll last minute announce the specs, meaning Quad and all the perks.

LOL, sorry Woody, i blew the thread up.

So, yeah Shred, i'll wait until to the last minute what the specs is.

Java Web M.

Wow. Webp and VP9 is PROMISSINGGGG

High resolutions at a smaller file


----------



## shreddintyres

hmm i didnt think of it that way, good point


----------



## ndwgs

Hey Woods & Shred

Have you guys experienced the Vibes booting back to CWM over and over? It wont boot to the ROM that i just flashed. Not sure why.

Is that like the EU bug?


----------



## ndwgs

Edit:

Yup, that's has been a history of Le Goog. If a device isn't a "Nexus" based phone, but yet will take part of the Pure Goo, they always do that. As you can see, that's like a months worth of making AT&T and us TMo users to sign up for "Pre-Order" on their respective websites. With no specs. So i saw it coming, how he used his words, and what he displayed. Especially he mentioned "As a Start up, a 16GB device, and unlocked bootloader (applause), ahh, you like that, i knew you guys would"..... see, he said, as a starting point, a 16gb. They might make TMo a 16 and 32 GB flavors...

We'll see. the microsd and removable batt is a plus for me. I love Nexus, had a Galaxy Nexus, Int version, but I was scrimpped with 16gb and non removable batt was what made me started to stir me away.

Here comes Chrome.

DAMN, they're giving away the higher reso, newest platform of Chrome OS!

wwwaaaahhhh

i like one now. NAO

ANDROID and Schooling

MY KEYNOTE TO LISTEN TO

"... Google should fix this. Google to afford Tablets to students."

Google Play for Educators.

Awe...mah gawd...some

This is perfect for my kids!

Android K12

Comeback of the *Google Plus*


----------



## ndwgs

*GOOGLY HANGOUTS*

Live

All platforms. Comp, Android, iOS

NICE

I like that "REALTIME" conversation, Face time, bite this DUST!


----------



## ndwgs

Wow....

I have a feeling, with this UI to "pick the best picture" for you to share is...

well, these machines recognizing people, landmarks, aesthetics, and all, is like.......

I think Google will have the very first AI launch. Robot AI


----------



## Woody

Big Nate. ONce you finish your blog, I'll link the start in the OP and give you full wirter's credit as the Official Lounge Google I/O Bloggist. Keep it up buddy.

***********
Not sure on the CWM thing. Let's revisit once your focus is more localized. I kid, I kid.
***********

So I have been using Smartassv2 for a long time and I just upgraded to a new ROM and kernel and no SmAv2. Is there a similar governor that does ramp up like performance and scales nicely that you guys are using?


----------



## ndwgs

Auto....

*AWESOME *is.... AWESOOOMME

Google Stream

Google Hangouts

Google Photos

All, is are very Google Plus freindly that will roll out tonight, Pacific time.

Welp, I know what i'm going to be doing with my S3 tonight!

Google Hangouts with an iOS user???? Skype like?????

LOVE YOU GOOGLE!!!

Sorry for that long pause, had to listen to Google Hangouts, which I think is the KILLER of the iOS facetime.

Using a Computer or Tablet? Sure, we can "hangout" and see real live realtime facetime

You have iPanties 5? NO problem, your "FACETIME" will be compatible to connect on Google Plus, and we can "HANGOUT"

That, right there is just a breakthru.

"Why not 'fuse' all devices, and make Google Plus as your Skype like facetime?" - Keynote Speaker



Woody said:


> Big Nate. ONce you finish your blog, I'll link the start in the OP and give you full wirter's credit as the Official Lounge Google I/O Bloggist. Keep it up buddy.
> 
> ***********
> Not sure on the CWM thing. Let's revisit once your focus is more localized. I kid, I kid.
> ***********
> 
> So I have been using Smartassv2 for a long time and I just upgraded to a new ROM and kernel and no SmAv2. Is there a similar governor that does ramp up like performance and scales nicely that you guys are using?


Aye Captain! Thank you! Not yet done, so many release that I believe will revamp how we "Internet" these days.

They just announced Google Search UI.

You can "ask" as natural as you can. This is for the Google Now with Siri like function.

LOL, i like how he said, you will be able to talk in english with other language, and Google Now will know what the heck you are talking about.... AMAZING.

Now i can speak Taglish. Tagalog English combined. hahahahaha. Ok. maybe not.  All ENG ENG Baybee

SIRI CHANGER. Knowledge. Graph

The Knowledge Graph expands to four new languages, Polish, Turkish, Traditional and Simplified Chinese.

As one blogger has said in the live stream, to justify what "Knowledge Graph" can do to kill SIRI:

[qoute]
Okeowo Aderemi 2:05 PM Reply
Knowledge Graph use case: Knowledge graph, pls summarize my assignment on Project mgt and also avoid plagiarism,and at the same time, tweet "Anti- Bieber" ﻿
[/qoute]

Link to more of the

Google + that will be available possible later today or not sure. lol.

http://googlepluspro...and-photos.html

Check out the Auto Awesome feature of the Google Photos. Very... very.... INTUITIVE.

Spoken answers with hands-free voice search are coming soon to desktop and laptop with Chrome.
Wow, just like that, Google Now is now SIRI breaker.
Again, available today!


----------



## ndwgs

MOAR Google Now enhancements!

Google Cards now include:

reminders, public transit commute time, recommendations for albums and books....
ANNNDD you will be able to find 'my gate number', 'my dinner reservation', 'my photos from NY' with a simple search

They're launching a trial called "Search Now" trial, tonight.

Siri changer. Shoulda seen how she spoke to Google Now. More natural, and no "Generic" type questions, such as, "What is the weather like?"

SIRI CHANGER KILLER

Google Maps, same old. He's just stating, they've rolled out to devices an update where you can see the buildings and actually pan out. Even making Street View precise.

Already rolled out for the 4.1.1 and up

EDIT:

Google Maps API / SDK's are now FULLY open for developers.

Also seen a new Google Maps, that I didn't see yet, shown on the screen. Another update later perhaps???

Google Maps on iOS

Keynote speaker:

"Google Maps on iPanties is much more sleek, beautiful, and most important of all, ACCURATE!"

LMAOOOO


----------



## Woody

You see the Street View of the Great Barrier Reef? Pretty slick.

Engadget is blogging in real time and doing a fine job I might as. not as good as you, but between you and them, I don't need the stream. Can your fingers keep up Nate?


----------



## ndwgs

More on the Google Now Conversational Search function

http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-multi-screen-and-conversational.html



Woody said:


> You see the Street View of the Great Barrier Reef? Pretty slick.
> 
> Engadget is blogging in real time and doing a fine job I might as. not as good as you, but between you and them, I don't need the stream. Can your fingers keep up Nate?


LOL, but see Woody, my blogging is more of what we, as Zennites would actually use real world.

I know i skipped some, like how Javascripting real time. We already use that, they're just making a small change, such as Real time rendering, so i posted that key note, not all the hoopla, lol.

My Laptop Screen









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Oh wow,

Google Maps is revamped from ground up. New Cards for Chrome OS

OHHH WOW.

New thing i liked that they just showed...

Want to dine in? Want to see the restaurant inside? Just click on Map vectoring, and Street View will search a photo that has been uploaded by a user that took a picture of the inside of that restaurant.

Wow. NIIICCEE. I want that for the mobile side tho.

Exploratorium Mapping

It's what he is calling this new "Card Feature" on the maps.

Sounds promising.

WHOA, game changer

3D built in
Turn in your Photosphere, upload, and Maps will use it
PLUS
Live rendering of the maps, via Google Earth.

Can you say, clouds moving????

WOOOOWWWWW

Night Rendering

Damnnnn, it's available.

http://maps.google.com/preview

Sign up, and get invites to test drive the NEw Googly Mapper


----------



## ndwgs

Very promising future of Google Maps

I like how they're refining the maps. User intuitative. You upload using Photosphere, and bam. No more reliant on just GPS Street View. It's like, Street View on CraCK. By the user, for the USER.

http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2013/05/meet-new-google-maps-map-for-every.html


----------



## ndwgs

Alright Woody. Founder of Google is speaking, so i'm going to sign off and listen.

End of blog, LOL


----------



## ndwgs

....

I like how he's thinking.

"... I think developers shouldn't just think, 'Should i develop for this platform, or iOS', I think platforms should be one, united. Developers should be able to develop on any, and have their products available to everyone"

Nice, someone just asked about my line of BS, gene sequencing and how it could help Scientists and Doctors.

I like how Larry said, he's actually looking into that, and no formal announcement yet, of such.


----------



## ndwgs

THAT'S A WRAP

Here's a run down of the whole shindig. I know I missed a ton, but I blogged the ones I think i know one of us will hit that topic. Like that Vanilla S4. Or the Education and how google is revolutionizing K12 (I have kids, and it's a must for me, and thier education). But for more in-depth, here's the link.

http://news.cnet.com/google-io/

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/live-from-google-io-mo-screens-mo.html

No Key Lime Pie announcement, which is a bummer. But, API's, developments, AND, newer Google Plus Photos, wow. Not a bad I/O year. CTI in Vegas is next folks, this summer. Already rumors about the Nexus 5000 5.0, Phabletablature-phone 3.0 is poppling up in for the upcoming Vegas venue.


----------



## ndwgs

Ok, who's up for Chrome racing?

LOL

http://www.chrome.com/racer


----------



## ndwgs

And then there's the updates rolling in:









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Off Topic

My newest show this fall:






"DON'T TOUCH LOLA"































Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Not much difference yet on G+

But I haven't seen an updated roll out of Photos. Thanks to DF, I forgot about this account on Plus.

Check out Calliph just posted about stocks. Ton of game changing robust overhaul of Google Services, such as Game, Education, Plus, Play, Music, and Now (with Siri killer), then to announce the facetime not only one on one, but multiple.... across platform, like iPhones!

Yeah, iPanties, beware of Le Goog

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Hey I was working all day and I was wondering where I could get a recap of the I/O today?


----------



## samsgun357

Holy shite this thread keeps on rollin and I'm so out of the loop.
First, happy birthday Shredder, you'll get those turtles one day!

Ndog, I saw you posing about getting your masters, good stuff brother! I have a masters in drinking and talking shite, wut up muthafracka's! (As I sip my vodka and pomegranate lemonade) its the bomb diggity!

I've been so busy trying to figure out why my 4g won't work on the latest sprint md4 to Verizon won't work. It worked great on mc3, and downstream on md4 is fine, its upstream that won't work. Been flashing test build after test build to try and figure this out but to no avail.......yet. I won't back down, no I won't back down. In this world that keeps on dragging me around....
I think I've flashed 15+ builds in two days, I need a break to catch up wit ma boyz!
I'm going to jump back about 6 pages and see what I missed.

That is all for now.


----------



## dougfresh

Gunnery, I don't know but how about flashing your service providers stock basebands/modems or Odin to stock?


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> Gunnery, I don't know but how about flashing your service providers stock basebands/modems or Odin to stock?


Tried the different base bands, haven't odined BTS yet, might try that later. Its crazy because this issue is only affecting like 25-30% of users. As I said data down is good but in speed test upstream doesn't even register, so sending MMS won't work. And its only 4g lte, I went into service mode and forced 3g only and it was fine. This is the same on all the twiz sprint md4 to Verizon ports for me.

That is all for now.


----------



## dougfresh

Mr. Yosup. It seems I'll be not hating on your friendly Bulls stars for another year. Have a nice vacation lol


----------



## yosup

@ DF
My bearded Cubano cigar smoking friend ... LOLOLOL!! They can be the thorn in your side some other time. 

OKC down 1-3. SA barely hanging on. IND up 3-1 against the JizzKnicks? What in the world is going on here?

Tibbs, where u at? Oh well, I guess it's now ... Go PACERS !!! ... ( ???? ).









@ Nate-Live-Blogfest-Central
Holy crap!!!!! The Zen Lounge done blowed'd up'd'd ... reporting to you LIVE ... and FULL effect!! Friggin awesome, mang!!

That "Google Edition" S4 sounds kinda ... er ... "Developer Edition" ish. Were bootloaders locked on Tmo's S3? Aside from fully unlocked (assuming it works on any GSM network), unlocked boody-licious-loaders, and pure Android ... I'm not seeing much difference from unlocking boots manually and throwing on an AOSP rom. Am I missing something here?

The 32GB for 16GB price originally sounded like the way it should've been (considering all the complaints of folks only having 8 GB of space from the git-go thanks to all the snazzy bloat). But, if it's pure Android and ain't bloated up'd'd, then it sounds even better. Though there's a huge disparity between the S4 Le Goog and N4 pricing.

Does anyone know the real rationale behind the lack of ext sdcards on Nexus phones? I've read about the "keep it simple" aspect, but that's so damn iJizz'ish. The last thing Android should be doing is dumbing stuff down to Apple's level. Ext sd would be the tipping point for me. Keeping fangers crossed the N5 blows away the S4. Crank up the cpu clock, gimme sum-o-dat massive ppi screen density, and make me quote BBD ... "do me, baby!!"


----------



## yosup

@ Shreddin-Star-Stuff
Bro ... competely "spaced" it & forgot to wish you a Happy (belated) Birthday. Hope those neurons are firing fiercely and things are good with the chica. Peace.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah guys, I don't see a difference with a regular TMo G4 and unlocking the BLs then flashing straight AOSP to a fancy labeled Google Experience G4. For $650++ , no thanks! Ill wait for the N5 for $350 and get a updated N7 for $250 and still have money for a 24 pack and a bottle of Patron lolol


----------



## ndwgs

RETRO.

Douggie made me do it. Lol

Earlier tho:









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

Sad news for my S3, somehow got ir wer during a long drinking night. Phone turns on but the screen is always black. I know its on because it vibrates when I turn it on and the led blinks for waiting notifications..









Edit: got a good deal on a note2 from a friend, looks I have a lot of reading to do. Stock isnt going to last long on it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Oh no. You shouldn't have turned it on and dip it in the sac'o'rice for like 2 or 3 days. Try it still anyways, disassemble everything, battery/SIM/etc.

On my friends S2, I dipped it in rice for almost a week. Plus, what I did is, I unscrew the framework backing of the phone (left the mem/mobo/wires in place) and covered it with dry cold rice. Raw rice. Needless to say, that baby was running Whitehawkx's AOKP.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manus ferrera

Happy Birthday to everyone I missed. Just finished my last college assignment.







Graduation on Sunday then i have to grow up and get a job. woooooo not going to be fun.


----------



## ndwgs

Niicceeee Manus!!!

°sniff

HE'S ALL GROWN UP!

Hihi

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manus ferrera

Was really hoping for some new device offerings from IO. I really want a google tv type device that I can play games with, watch tv, etc... but not sure what to get. thinking of getting an OUYA and possibly side loading the play store to do this but want to wait for a device that can do all of this. does this exist?


----------



## ndwgs

Anybody getting THIS pending update?









Who wants to... HANG OUT? (Lame joke, I know, hi hi)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> Oh no. You shouldn't have turned it on and dip it in the sac'o'rice for like 2 or 3 days. Try it still anyways, disassemble everything, battery/SIM/etc.
> 
> On my friends S2, I dipped it in rice for almost a week. Plus, what I did is, I unscrew the framework backing of the phone (left the mem/mobo/wires in place) and covered it with dry cold rice. Raw rice. Needless to say, that baby was running Whitehawkx's AOKP.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I have had it in rice for 18 hours in ho l es but not feeling real confident

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> Anybody getting THIS pending update?
> 
> View attachment 38778
> 
> 
> Who wants to... HANG OUT? (Lame joke, I know, hi hi)
> 
> .
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ya.. I just got it...

Pretty soon google will have us sending hologram messeges through our AN-Droids !!


----------



## samsgun357

I updated and quickly uninstalled updates. I guess I'll eventually have to keep hangouts. It actually looks like it will be cool but I'm not ready.

D'fresh, the only upside to the Google galaxy nexuS4 is timely OS updates and maybe a more active dev community..??..

Congrats Manus-ma-man, go do big things! 
Tibby knows about doing big things hmm

Where's woody been? Might open a book, where's Woodrow. I know he was on his man period for a minute but is he good now???

Yosup, Nice Bell Biv Devoe reference!! You always crack me up bro.

Dr. Feelgood Jones, I can take that damaged s3 off your hands if you want or the note 2 if the s3 comes back. I'm just saying.

Nate Dogg, how's the hunt for a pad in NVA going?

That is all for now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

(Been a crazy busy week, and workday number 6 is around the corner tomorrow. Let me play a little catchup)

Happy Belated Shredder!

Manus - congrats man! That's gotta feel good. IF that offer for the SP for the Zen4 still stands, I think I'll take you up on that. LMK if it's still available, and I'll PM you my deets.

Hope everyone is having a great week. Mine has been full of IT related failures and successes, they are about even-ing out now, let's hope the scoreboard at least stays mid-line and above for your boy here. Have a great Friday everybody!


----------



## Woody

Happy Friday to all as well.

Congrats Manus. Next is a little mini-Manus. Haha. Jk. Enjoy your last summer break and then enjoy the fact that you can still decide to change carreers in the next 5 years if you want and find something that you really love to do.

Gunny - I've been around. Nate and I were working the I/O the other day. Might not have been posting too much lately. I'll step it up tonight. Wifey got me a 6 bottle variety pack of 12yo Scotches to try out.

Drjj. I am still trying to muster up the funds for the wife's Note II but I am extremely leary of Ebay or CL for the IMEI blacklist issue. I just can't bring myself to give someone $500-600 and then 2 months later it goes kaput. I'm sure a CLister could be met at a TMo store and run the check there though.

Anyone use Swappa? It is married to XDA and it has to be in full working shape to be listed. I just don't know if I should fear the IMEI thing on there too.

Gotta go for now. Been at work for 2 hours and have done hardly any work yet.


----------



## drjjones426

Woody said:


> Happy Friday to all as well.
> 
> Congrats Manus. Next is a little mini-Manus. Haha. Jk. Enjoy your last summer break and then enjoy the fact that you can still decide to change carreers in the next 5 years if you want and find something that you really love to do.
> 
> Gunny - I've been around. Nate and I were working the I/O the other day. Might not have been posting too much lately. I'll step it up tonight. Wifey got me a 6 bottle variety pack of 12yo Scotches to try out.
> 
> Drjj. I am still trying to muster up the funds for the wife's Note II but I am extremely leary of Ebay or CL for the IMEI blacklist issue. I just can't bring myself to give someone $500-600 and then 2 months later it goes kaput. I'm sure a CLister could be met at a TMo store and run the check there though.
> 
> Anyone use Swappa? It is married to XDA and it has to be in full working shape to be listed. I just don't know if I should fear the IMEI thing on there too.
> 
> Gotta go for now. Been at work for 2 hours and have done hardly any work yet.


If u go the CL route I would def meet at a Tmo store for them to check the IMEI and also make a note on your account about the phones imei specifically.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

A guy I know bought an s3 from some guy and it had a blacklisted imei. He unlocked it and put it on another service provider and its good to go.
I feel you though, I would definitely want to make sure imei is good beforehand. That way no worries about possibly having someone's lost and reported stolen rig.

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## manus ferrera

Ya brickd still have it pm me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Thought I'd share to you guys...

My eldest said, "I like the E-duh-Mame. Too bad they named it bad. Who would name these green goodness? Chinese? Thank goodness we buy COSTCO, which supports 'Merica, not like Wal-Mart. China infested products. But even then they name their own products bad. Still good though."

Kids these days, I'm loss for words. I didn't know how to respond.

This is what that product being discussed/scrutinized:

Edelman Trail Mix from Cost Co









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Yosup, Nice Bell Biv Devoe reference!! You always crack me up bro ...


Never trust a big butt and a smile.







(#truth)

@ Nate'a'Mame
Too damn cute, mang. I know who she takes after, homie. Lol. Cute & oh so precocious.









::: OT :::

Who would you rather sit next to at the game ...










or this dude ... arm pit sweat, anyone?










It's all fun & games ... until someone spills your friggin $8 beer ...


----------



## yosup

*DirSync Pro v1.46*

There are plenty choices for backing up hdd files, but this is a nice lil freebie PC app. Lightweight (<3MB) and doesn't hog up cpu resources. It's Java based (requires Java JRE). Not the prettiest gui and not very user friendly, but it packs a punch with a generous feature set. I've been using it to sync folders from my phone to PC. As well as PC folders to an ext hdd. I like the 1-click sync'ing aspect (once you get it setup). I'd use something else to do full blown hdd images, but it works just fine for copying & sync'ing folders & files.

The low down:
http://www.dirsyncpro.org/
http://www.softpedia...irSyncPro.shtml
http://en.wikipedia....iki/DirSync_Pro

@ B, J, Shiz, & all the other Techno'Zen'Tites

What do ya'll use for hdd diagnostics (S.M.A.R.T.) and testing? B suggested Seatools a while back, but I still can't get it to run. Installed all the flavors of .NET I could find, but it's not moving to my groove, mang.

CrystalDiskInfo seems pretty good for getting the SMART stats (and I like that you can control APM thru it). Aside from Reallocated Sectors Count and Load/Unload Cycle Count, anything else I should be tracking? I'll eventually need to run tests on an ext hdd (that crapped its partition tables). Any particular apps do the testing better than others? Or, do they all pretty much do the same thing?


----------



## ndwgs

@Yo-suppah-dupah fly

All I saw from all the pics you posted was at the top right corner of the arm pit duder...









Screen shots gallore, oh the functionality! More later when I get home after the baseball game 

Edit:

Also mang, little does she know that she's a Chinese descent, LMAO. That's why I didn't know what to say. Plus Edemame is a japan thing, ain't it?!?!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Lol. All 3 are .gif files ... and it looks like they don't animate via Tapatalk. Oh well, kinda lose the effect, eh? But, nice catch there. I'd rather be sittin next to the pack of young chica's ... than rubbin up against a shirtless dude's sweaty budah.









Hahaha. She's definitely a modern young girl. Edemame ... it may be Jap, but soy is universal for good health. I originally thought that's what she was talking about when she mentioned the green color. Lol. Wise beyond her years ... esp. to abstain from the Wally World "Rat" Pack. is it really Great Value?


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Nate, are you using the new Hangout apk? I'm testing it and sent ya a couple messages


----------



## ndwgs

@Yo'so'fla'y Mang!

Hahaha, seriously beyond. No rat packed with great value here. All 'Merica products, and all about the military support like USO, and all.

@DFreshy-Fly-Ang'cling'beeottchy!!

No I haven't installed it yet, since I'll be trying out Liquid Smooth later when I get home. Apparently it has a leaked 4.3 based CM. Did you guys here any about a leaked from Sammobile?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

mang is hangout an app where I get way, way more of Fidels speeches? Where he talks smak about ungrateful subordinates, as if...he was El Capitan

My world and pics could frighten women and start fights in Montana bars...

Bless the attacks, Infamous light has potential with the next release, T-Mobile dropped at the wrong time for peeps jazzin 4.1.1, "can't wait" multi window is ridiculous, but a must hav...


----------



## dougfresh

Viva LA Revolucion Compadre! Libertad!! Libertad!!


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah, I'll have to get back to you on that...going ******* tomorrow, lake calls..Merica... Don't care if I catch anything, just love time on the water.

yeah catch a big fish and win the lottery, ha,ha,ha, 1 in 175 million, buy it suckers...
U>S>A today gave some enlightening odds, like putting 1 dollar bills back from pensylvania to arizona 2x and stopping anyplace along the way and grabbing one dollar as the one, yeah I'll just keep my little savings account.


----------



## dougfresh

Come on Tibby... Hey you wanna go to Cuba next year with me in February?








U still fishing at this time of night!


----------



## sugartibbs

You know me well El Capitan, but I must ask, emberassing will there be "dancing Women" like the old days? Do I make it rain with worthless Florida Keys wannabes dollars, you must guide me, El Capitan. Is there a All night "Denny"s"

For me it would be much more entertaining to bring you up here, in a sawdust floor, that pole is part of a trailer house, strip joint..now were talkin...as our Brazilian peeps say carnal, is short for carnival.....


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar Che Guevara, all we need is 'Merica sommolions and 16 pairs of Levi's jeans and we could move to Utah and bring about 16 Cubanitas and make a village..... We'll call it the OK Sugar Corral. We'll drink Cuban coffee all day and drink Havana Club rum and then it's on like donkey Kong


----------



## sugartibbs

Trust El Capitan The Levi jeans is so...Hmm, a thought ..could we go to Reno and start a Fidel& Che Dude ranch? With a blade for our silly phone whims, ,,think Fidel Hoe's and odin to go...


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Hmm. Sounds like a plan... Sounds like a plan Che Tibbs. Odin and Unlocked Boot loaders and unlocked kneezles. Teabags galore

$55 admission charge YEAH! $4.22 for the Zen Lounge Campadres lol


----------



## sugartibbs

El Capitan, You must be more careful,me and the boys called you tea bag when we carried you from the small villages you brought the "white lightning" to. that may not be a cigar El Capitan... I han a full tan...


----------



## dougfresh

What the! DF T-Bags, no one T-Bags DF. I have a funny T-Bag story that happened last weekend. I choose to be a gentleman and not elaborate but it's funny. FU Tibbs don't hit me below the belt on that one cuz I sorta left myself open for a flaming


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry Doug, that was weak, its a slow night...would you go s4 or wait n5, only askin cause someone gets my seconds , and there pretty good. N5 looks down the road, but the S4 is something I may not actually root.where would I go ....do you think I could talk sh#@t like this on Nerd links...tough call....Ha,ha,ha,


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey tibbs, does the lockscreen weather work for you on the infamous rom?

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> What the! DF T-Bags, no one T-Bags DF. I have a funny T-Bag story that happened last weekend. I choose to be a gentleman and not elaborate but it's funny. FU Tibbs don't hit me below the belt on that one cuz I sorta left myself open for a flaming


Cmon bro, its after hours, tell the teabag story mang!

Hangouts....in or out? Go

That is all for now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey Douggie, shop at any Publix lately?

On a more personal note, having a day where I have to remember, "There is no back button." I've been so out of touch with new music, just recently (last two days) discovered Gotye, Somebody That I Used To Know. Amazing song, but hits your boy squarely in the four chambered ventriculated chest muscle. Woke up with those lyrics on my lips this morning, and through hazy thinking with the sunrise, tried to convince myself it would be ok to dial those numbers I still can't forget.

It wouldn't be ok, there is no back button, thank you coffee.

*EDIT* - This is how I even discovered that song, it's a cover, and a very interesting one - 



 - *END EDIT*

Was out and played git-fiddle for about 8 hours with the boys last night. My fingertips are hamburger this morning, hurts so good! We can actually play through Hurt (the Cash flavor), Let Her Cry, Losing My Religion, Rape Me, Turn The Page, What's Going On, Outside, Jane Says, Rockin The Suburbs, and F*** You (cee-lo). Working heavily on Simple Man and No Rain lately among others, No Rain we are really close, Simple Man is more of a personal project of mine helping me learn finger picking.

Now I'm just rambling. Hope everyone has an amazing Sunday! Some light housework in my future today, then I think I'll break out the Guita-lele (which still effin rocks btw), make some more hamburger, and keep trying to remember to forget.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## blacknight1114

Im kinda diggin the hangouts app. I like the multiple group chat option.and you can see who's typing and who's looking at it. 
@shiz...I'm still making some walls for ya man...hope you enjoy the boot ani.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

My brother is in Edmond, got missed, tornado headin up I44, funny like they follow the highway like everybody else, Mother nature is undefeated... Tulsa is next, and its still on the ground


----------



## sugartibbs

yes infamous lite with the Yahoo weather widget, though I cant remember my Yahoo password,I just type anonomous Tibbs and they roll over,works as my main screen weather and time, and on my status bar.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks tibbs I'll check it out.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

That Yahoo widget is the best I've found, play store will get you the generic and then try to sell you some cheesy skins, I like my GPS weather on my home crreen W/ camera and visual voicemail, though voice to text needs to go, worthless 5.00 every month, though its interpretation is funny. Trust you don't want examples.


----------



## manus ferrera

Yo brickd pm me your address (#nohomo) for the SP I can't seem to pm u

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Bricked is no ****
Denver wafts of burning rope
offer cheese doodles.. Haiku from tibbs


----------



## dougfresh

This is nutty


----------



## sugartibbs

Pretty good El Capitan,


----------



## Br1cK'd

@manus - sorry man I spaced, PMing you now. I don't know why some peeps can pm me, and some can't, in this forum. ::

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats why we love this thread, Im liable to break out the froglegg soup recipe for 50 we ran at Atlantic Sea grill for the Bouglaius, wine tasting, ..had to be there, croak, croak, Surf and turf for adults,


----------



## samsgun357

Yo brick-city, I'm digging that rendition of somebody I used to know. Its a welcome change from every wannabe DJ mixing up a house or dub step version. Like the video too, my dude on the end who just plucks the strings at the tune keys makes me laugh. I know how certain music can make you think of shit you probably shouldn't. Just respect it as something that you went through.....and you never want to go through again.
That's a nice rundown of music, all classics! I like blind melon, its a shame Shannon past at such a young age. He's from the same area as our own Toaster. I believe he knew him or some of the band members, I'll have to double check. Love that JC version of hurt too.

That is all for now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah Gunny, that dude on the end is a trip! I am fortunate that the peeps I am learning to play with, we all like the same tunes, and we pick ones we like. I can't tell ya how many times I played Hurt yesterday, all the while thinking I had better get better at this, lappy requested a vid of me playing something at some point in the future, lol.

Shannon was a great loss. IMHO, more than Kurt or Layne. I always related to the Melon's tunes and Shannon's song writing. My next Melon tune to learn, one of my faves but has some chord inflections I can't quite reach yet, is Change. If I could only ever play one song, would want that to be the one. Hoping by the end of the summer I'll be playing it.

Thanks for the encouragement brother. No back button man, no back button.

Left, left, left right left.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> Was out and played git-fiddle for about 8 hours with the boys last night. _* My fingertips are hamburger this morning, hurts so good! *_ We can actually play through Hurt (the Cash flavor), Let Her Cry, Losing My Religion, Rape Me, Turn The Page, What's Going On, Outside, Jane Says, Rockin The Suburbs, and F*** You (cee-lo). Working heavily on Simple Man and No Rain lately among others, No Rain we are really close, Simple Man is more of a personal project of mine helping me learn finger picking.
> 
> Now I'm just rambling. Hope everyone has an amazing Sunday! Some light housework in my future today, then I think I'll break out the Guita-lele (which still effin rocks btw), make some more hamburger, and keep trying to remember to forget.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


Hey "B"
Been there, Done that.

Back in the early 80's I got me one of these Guitar thingies....

















A friend of mine back in New York had a band and was actually getting more popular and also more gigs.

The lead singer was at the time playing rhythm guitar but was a better keyboard player so My friend wanted to get another rhythm guitar player so the lead could switch.

He taught me some basic cords to practice on an old axe he had and after a short time later said "you need a better guitar".

we went to the local guitar/music store and picked this one.

A Phantom Guitars Strat Clone.

I sat in on many a practice sessions and was good enough to play gigs.

At the time it made perfect sense as I was heavily into music as a jazz/big band style trumpet player. It also made sense as the band used Me and My Pickup Truck to cart the equipment to every gig.

What a blast it was.

My friend also had his own recording equipment set up in his basement an they started recording songs.

But, As fate would have it. My job decided to consolidate the 2 company's together and packed up the main company and move it to California and invited me to go with them.

Jobs were scarce in N.Y. and with much deliberation decided to make the Test move to California. Well... I kinda liked it and decided to stay.

As i found out a bit later, the band broke up due to in fighting about genre.

Well All. Wish me luck!

Its my first day back to work sense My down time/Vacation/recovery session.

Actually was getting kinda stir crazy at home all the time. Nothing good on T.V. during the day.

later for now.


----------



## Woody

Good luck Big Dog on your first day back. Hope all is well and I am pretty sure you will sleep nice and deeply after a hard days work, especially if your were getting stir crazy (great movie btw) at home.

Keep in touch.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Great story Big Doggy Dog, and nice axe! My boss is going to bring me a 80s Ibanez he no longer plays. Needs the amp port reattached, otherwise its tip top. Looking forward to having a new toy to play with, but personally I like the acoustic sound and feel. The Guitalele is a whole different beast, has that Uke sound, but 6 strings, and with a little mod, same tuning as the guitar.

Good luck today man. It will do you some good to get out of the house. Like Woody said, you will likely sleep like a baby tonight. Pace yourself brother, and be easy. Let your coworkers get used to BigDog mode again, don't want to overwhelm them with your greatness on your first day back.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

BIG DOG, nice strings! Imagine getting your fingers strum and beat on those... wow. beautiful.

Hehe, piggy backing the Woodster and B, yea, i'm about to start dwindling down on my down time. Next week or should I say Tuesday is my day back. I strategically placed it at that day, because of the Memorial Day weekend. Technically, Monday is my Monday. But since it's a Fed Holiday, hihihihihi....

Yep, almost two months with the family vacation is what I needed.

@ Woody

I finally had a bit of a time to cleang-clutteroo my laptop, and found some files for the Vibrant shindig you got. I'll start checking each file to triple check if they're good or not. Vibbey will be busy this Wednesday when the family fly out back to the West. I'll be flashing those files to see if i can brick the unbrickable Vibes. No joke, i thought I had the EU bug about a few days ago, i told B about it on Talk. But Douglas saved me, so, phew. I'd rather brick it, than EU bug, because JTagging that baby is easier than having the EU (Eeekishly Unrecoverable) Bug.

So Woody, I want to re-arrange and sort out the Google I/O blogs we did. And since links started to pop up, i want to clean it up and add links to them, so we can enjoy all the goodness that came out of the I/O. I'm not as much of a Fanboy of Le Goog like Koush or Calliph, i just like to have all these nice updates to our phones, the updates makes the current phones such as S3 or N4 or S4 shine brighter, IMO. I don't go into details to the bad and good of Le Goog, i just want my phone to be up par or exceed the iPanties









I'll get with you at a later date for that, along with the files.

@ B

I still will want to colab with you about what we talked about. I'm actually going to start shopping to get the rig in tip top shape with moar powah, so i can dish out, you know what. I'm also thinking of helping you out, as well. Maybe. It's good for my brain, my therapist says, lol

@ Sammy

Bro! Dude, we checked out several houses and apartments down NVA. Nothing stood out, and the one I was eyeing, didn't work out as I wanted too. But if i can get the wifey to transfer here and the kids, then i'll have to factor that in. For now, no dice. So apartments looking in Ty II, is in the works. If not, Bethesda apartments. My next project is in Quantico, so it's practical for me to be near than commute for 4 hours back and forth.

AND yesssss, the Deputy is hinting that I should get my Masters, so I can "move" into position. Ehhh.... sure, why not. LOL. I'd rather be a Master Liquor Doer (saying it in french accent) like you!!! DUDE, that mix of the Pomme and Vodka was the shiizzz. Thanks for getting me drunk off my @$s a few nights back with that! HAHAHA

WELP Peeps, be back later. Gotta milk my last days of VACAY!!!


----------



## dougfresh

For you S3 peeps, sammobile has an unofficial official 4.2.2 leak that works well. Have you guys tried it yet? Link: http://www.sammobile.com/2013/05/20/exclusive-i9300xxufme3-android-4-2-2-jelly-bean-leaked-firmware-for-the-galaxy-s-iii/

Here's the lowdown http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/20/galaxy-s-iii-android-4.2.2-firmware-leak/


----------



## Br1cK'd

Naters, if you want some rec's, hit me up.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> For you S3 peeps, sammobile has an unofficial official 4.2.2 leak that works well. Have you guys tried it yet? Link: http://www.sammobile...e-galaxy-s-iii/
> 
> Here's the lowdown http://www.engadget....-firmware-leak/


That's what Liquid Smooth was "pressumably" had. I don't know, I was just cruising past the brown side, and some poster said something about an official leaked 4.2.2 with a possibility of 4.3 or something. That's why I was on crack flash. But nothing major..... yet, until Douggie got this.

Going back to Slim B or PAC later tonight, i think i borked something on the nightly, so now i'm on stock 4.1.2.

DF, i'll load the Googly Hangouts later this afternoon / night, and test that out with you later, when i get back to flashing 4.2.2. Sowee bud, i was jizzeroosing on flashing a leaked 4.3 ! Which was a dud.... bleh.

On another side "NOTE".....

Check this out.

I'll be blogging the IFA Vegas style later in the coming months, with this NOTE 3 news.

http://www.phonearen...xt-week_id43156

Edit:

@Shred

Here ya go, another "assumptive" under the hood of this "Nexus Experience Samsung Galaxy S4"...

Snapdragon 600 is making me draw more and more away from it. They better change that presumptive news :\

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Stock-Android-version-of-the-Samsung-Galaxy-S4-is-an-adjusted-T-Mobile-model_id43192


----------



## Woody

I'm pretty sure that leaked SGS3 FW is only for the International version (I9300/I9305). Don't flash it Nate until you read up on it.

@Nate I saw you in the MD5 bootloader thread. See that it went ok for you. I checked mine and get this. I had the LH2 bootloader on mine. I never updated either via OTA or Odin since the last stable official ICS ROM. Well, after reading the whole thread and seeing I had LH2 and the reassurances from the OP, I flashed it and the backup. Seemed to have worked fine, however when I locked the screen, all I had was the BLNs at the bottom and couldn't unlock it. I hard powered down and rebooted and it works just fine. Checked and I am running the MD5 bootloader. Panic set in for a second bc I am at work and have no access to Odin, but all it well.

@All I updated the OP to show B-Boy's new team site (Team Blackout) as the source for blacked out apps. I left the old site in there too, but since this site is pretty new and they are moving all their stuff over there, I thought that sooner was better than later.

I had something else to type but for the life of me, I can't remember what the frak it was. It'll come to me (hopefully).

Edit: I remember now. This Hangouts thing. I don't like it. Maybe I am not using it right. I like how GTalk shows who is on-line. I do not like how Hangouts has all my contacts listed, even the ones that don't use G+. I know that they are going to integrate the one-stop-shop messenger eventually, but I would like to keep my Hangout contacts away from my Cellular contacts. Me no likey. In fact I uninstalled it on my tablet and reverted back to GTalk (while I can for now I guess before it gets shut down).
Tips anyone?


----------



## shiznu

Rock on B, Rock on... I've been known to play a little myself. Started on drums,then bass and then guitar. I used to be a headbanger back in the day. I don't play a whole lot anymore but when I do its usually acoustic.
Edit @Woody I hate the hangout app myself. To me they took something good and made something stupid 
Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> Rock on B, Rock on... I've been known to play a little myself. Started on drums,then bass and then guitar. I used to be a headbanger back in the day. I don't play a whole lot anymore but when I do its usually acoustic.
> Edit @Woody I hate the hangout app myself. To me they took something good and made something stupid
> Sent from a place using a thing.


Is it really that fuglee? Haven't gotten it on mine yet. Kinda running stock till i go back to my regular viewing pleasure.

@ Woody

That thingy you are seeing, like the Contacts and all showing, it's only thru your phone. I don't think the otherside of the user see your cell contacts. Isn't Goo Plus on the phone the same way? I see all my contacts in the Goo Plus app. I haven't played much with G+, but yeah, it's the same way.

Well, i'm not sure. BUT it does kinda annoy me as well, using G+ with my contacts showing. I think it's a ploy, like.... Google will make you think that Contacts1 is also using Hangouts, and so when you click on Contacts1, it will send an invite on the other side so it would prompt Contacts1 to download Hangouts, so now you and C1 can "Chat". Seen that kind of ploy before from Googly.


----------



## sugartibbs

Music is pretty gone to me, wuz workin saute in a restuarante when Layne Staly O.D"d Alot of the waitstaff went home, Alice in Chains Dirt,One of the best..


----------



## sugartibbs

Man I love Okla, but Moore just got hammered, another all nighter, they had a level 5 just 3 years ago


----------



## ndwgs

Be safe Tibster

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Its hard to believe,so shit I dont know what to say,at least it missed my brother in Edmond.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm still dealing with this signal/MMS issue. Here's the crazy thing*, I usually test at home, mc3 build works fine as does aosp, md4 build has good download speed but no upload.(*) I was in an area on Friday where my signal was a bit stronger, started running tests, boom MMS worked (on md4) data upstream worked. I get home, again no MMS, no data up. So what is different in md4 build that is making it so that I have no data upstream around my house????
I have no fracking idea!!

Naters, lots of other nice places here in NVA other than Tyson's. They might not be an Asian metropolis like Tyson's but nice nonetheless. Feel free to hit me on talk (F hangouts) [email protected] if you have any questions about neighborhoods etc. Or any of yous guys wantsta holla at me feel free.

I know I posted this before but, I've got an electric guitar that I want to sell. Its brand new, never used except to tune it. I won it at my local alcoholic beverage provider (liquor store). It was a kid rock, Jim beam red stag promotion. It looks like a strat but isn't labeled, maybe an epiphone. The guy said its a $400 guitar but idk. BTW, I've also won a stolichnaya, lucky bum toboggan and a jack Daniels, Ogio pack. I'm currently in a drawing for another guitar, its a BC Rich, don't remember the liquor brand tie in.
Anyway, I want to sell it or maybe trade it, if you know anyone interested let me know.

That is all for now.


----------



## samsgun357

Its official, straight talk gs3 (runs on sprint) at wally world. A little overpriced, by $100 IMO, given that the gs4 is out.














That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

We lost 37 Oklahomans today, 7 at the Plaza Towers Elementary School, I don't know what to say


----------



## ndwgs

sugartibbs said:


> We lost 37 Oklahomans today, 7 at the Plaza Towers Elementary School, I don't know what to say


Man...

...I pray for the victims. That's so sad.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114

sugartibbs said:


> We lost 37 Oklahomans today, 7 at the Plaza Towers Elementary School, I don't know what to say


Complete tragedy. ..I can't begin to imagine..prayers for all.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

There really no words, but it makes you realize, there are alot of good people out there,sometimes if you watch the news you just see the bad, the silent majority of this country are good average joes, that will help peeps who are to proud to ask for help,if you know what I mean....


----------



## jaliscojorge

That's really sad news tibbs. My prayers for all the victims and affected familys. If I lived in Oklahoma and saw that happening around me I'd be making my moving plans. You must really like it there tibbs?

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

Im a native american, this is my home, its hard to explain...

And its easier for the whites people to keep us in one state, so we dont get uppity, dont laugh my mother went to a govt. school. we were invisible till the voting rights act of 64, for us older peeps that wasn't that long ago..

Never, ever forget the first words ...We The People....


----------



## jaliscojorge

I can understand how it would be hard to leave a place that one knows as their home.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Im a native american, this is my home, its hard to explain...
> 
> And its easier for the whites people to keep us in one state, so we dont get uppity, dont laugh my mother went to a govt. school. we were invisible till the voting rights act of 64, for us older peeps that wasn't that long ago..
> 
> Never, ever forget the first words ...We The People....


Hey brother my Grandmother was 1/2 Cherokee. I got a lot of characteristics and a great respect of things from her.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> Hey brother my Grandmother was 1/2 Cherokee. I got a lot of characteristics and a great respect of things from her.
> 
> Sent from a place using a thing.


Hey Shiz, are we related man, my grandmother was half Cherokee and from Alabama.

Yo Brick-city, heres a couple of pics that Toaster sent me.








That is all for now.









That is all for now.


----------



## shiznu

You never know gun-e it is a pretty small world in retrospect.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## Br1cK'd

My thoughts and prayers, like many of us, are with the unfortunate victims of this tornado. What a tragedy.

Gunny - That 2nd pic gave me chills, those words ring off my lips daily. I never knew he was entombed behind those.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

thanks for sharing gunny


----------



## samsgun357

What do you guys think of the Asus padfone infinity? I've watched a few vids, looks nice and has decent specs. My only concerns about something like that are, is it too thick because the phone slot sticks out and I like being able to look at my phone and tab simultaneously. I'm not in the market for this but just curious what you guys think. I know some of you have Asus products, what do you think of Asus products in general?

That is all for now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

My mom had an ASUS tablet that finally died, talked her and pops into getting Samsung 10inchers, and they are both in love. My mom now calls the ASUS the "old POS", and pops is wondering why he ever used his iPad for that long (was work issued, I would never let family actually spend money on any of that iCrap).

To be fair, the tab was a year old or more, ASUS may have upped their manufacturing processes since, but the key point moms hits on, is how bad the screen on the ASUS looked in comparison. On these devices that are pretty much a display and not much else to look at, screen quality goes a long way in my book.


----------



## shiznu

OK someone is gonna have to enlightened me. I've heard of padfone but have no idea what it is. Guess I'm just a nexus junkie.

Edit BTW got the aokpub builds going just tweaking some of the linaro stuff and gonna try to move up to gcc 4.8 before I release anything. I could do some mako builds if I had a tester. Need to know if you would prefer stock kernel or faux.
Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------



## Woody

Nice Shiz. Giving back to the Zen. No Mako for me though. I did see some in the grocery on Sunday and showed my boys. They wanted me to get some but I had to stick to the shopping list per Woodette.

Asus pads are (I'm gonna curse now so little ones turn your eyes) shit! I have an Asus tf101 (manus and MP both had one) and I swear I must have gotten an anomalous one of the batch bc mine works like a dream. Other TF101 owners aren't so lucky. Doug has a TF201 Prime and AFAIK they have permanently written off the GPS (however they do offer a dongle). TF300 is bargain bin at this point. Nexus7s are hit or miss with regard to screen bleed and separation from the housing.

I totally agree with B on the face value. A tablets screen real estate is way more valuable then a phone of any size. Shitty screen; shitty tablet. My next one will be a Sammy but like I said above, mine TF101 is a complete anomaly and it is purring quite nicely.

B what Asus did your mom have? I might be able to get it back on line if you want me to check it out.


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'll test for ya Shizz. I hadn't let anyone but Naters know, but I have been doing my own source builds for a couple of weeks now. Nothing special, just trying to learn the ins and out of git. There is a lot to it, and I got this dang job keeps getting in my way 8 to 9 hours a day, lol!

Anyways man, if you build it, I will test it for ya. I may end up using my kanged up inverted GApps and extras with your build, so we can see if we can really break stuff!

@Woody - I think it was the 101, but I'm not really sure. She is very protective of her toys, and after asking once to root it, I was never allowed to touch it again, lmao. I am fairly certain she's already turned it over to be recycled, the thing would never turn back on. If you think you can save it, i'll ask her if she still has it and would like to see if it can be resurrected.


----------



## shiznu

B what base are you building from? I've updated my refs to 4.2.2_r1.2 and I've been pulling in a lot of new stuff from Google.source throughout the day.

Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Currently r1.1 source, sounds like I should update though.

I've been playing with several dev's repo's too. It's almost like a tutorial to see how, for example, PAC and RootBox pull in different packages from other builds for the specific features. With all that's going on around here, I don't have the time I want to delve deeper right now, but the slow learning is maybe better for this old brain.


----------



## shiznu

Br1cK said:


> Currently r1.1 source, sounds like I should update though.
> 
> I've been playing with several dev's repo's too. It's almost like a tutorial to see how, for example, PAC and RootBox pull in different packages from other builds for the specific features. With all that's going on around here, I don't have the time I want to delve deeper right now, but the slow learning is maybe better for this old brain.


That's what I do also. If you have your own manifest forked just change the Google.source refs to 4.2.2_r1.2 and knock off the 4.2.1_r1 refs anywhere else they might be. You might already know that though. I really don't know java so I've been learning more about git kanging.

Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------



## sugartibbs

Tried everything i can think of, my sis is in town, and her I pad wont link with my WIFI, I have a pass word 
, but it wont even ask,nobody else has had a prob,you can't even get anything under apple settings and I don't know anything about apple, it very user unfriendly, I just never knew..


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Tried everything i can think of, my sis is in town, and her I pad wont link with my WIFI, I have a pass word
> , but it wont even ask,nobody else has had a prob,you can't even get anything under apple settings and I don't know anything about apple, it very user unfriendly, I just never knew..


Maybe your Android devices just ain't having it. Keeping Johnny Apple on the outside. Jk lol

Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> @Woody - I think it was the 101, but I'm not really sure. She is very protective of her toys, and after asking once to root it, I was never allowed to touch it again, lmao. I am fairly certain she's already turned it over to be recycled, the thing would never turn back on. If you think you can save it, i'll ask her if she still has it and would like to see if it can be resurrected.


See if she still has it. I've done a crap load of stuff on my TF and I am pretty sure I can recover most issues. Bold statement but I made it anyways. You know my address, if she'll part with it for a few days let me know.

Got another promo on the brown side. I'm now part of the RC/RT Committee. Got BK his RT tag today. Woot woot!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Apple's version of Google Glass called iGlass. Innovative and expensive.LMAO


----------



## samsgun357

Good stuff Dougie!!!!

Tibby, step away from the ImaxiPad. My brother has a damn iterdphone and I give him shite daily about it. Recently my niece dropped $200 on a damn ipoodtouch, I keep telling her, you should have bought the Samsung gtab2 7" and saved a few bucks. I see her on my moms gs3 all the time, never see her on the iddiotpod.

Damn I didn't realize the Asus tabs had such a bad rap. I new Woody had an Asus and I've heard you say decent things and usually hear much love on the N7 front.
Shiz, the padfone is an Asus phone that slides into a 10" tablet module that runs on the phones OS. Cool new features of the padfone infinity are that the tab can actually distinguish and give you options for native tablet apps. Also charges the phone while its in the module
I'll drop a link. 
Here's a youpood video 




That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

shiz...could be I have a serious prob with there "closed pay me system"I could go on, but my U.F.O abduction stories are public record.


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny,Gunny,Gunny,I said it was my sister, theyn don't mfing listen, ooooh its a shiny apple product.its gotta be good...face palm, pace the floor, face palmm...check the clip,maybe it would be better if i did myself this time , cause killin idiots is getting expensive...


----------



## dougfresh

Woods is right. When I was living with my family, I convinced my pops on purchasing a Asus T.Prime T201 because it was the best thing out there besides the iMaxiePad. The first one was an absolute dud... Constant rebooting by itself but we swapped it out and the second one is smooth as she can be running stock. There's multiple issues with GPS but we don't ever use it. 4+1 cores handles everything smoothly IMO. It's been a while since I've played with it. I've tried to root it and blast something on it but he's worried about the warranty since he's paranoid android about it fuckin up again. It's out of warranty now since it was purchased on 1/12 so you never know


----------



## sugartibbs

thats fine El Capitan, but that little honey bunny is pricy,look man, we all dont own an Island, If I buy the bread, I cant afford the wine...


----------



## dougfresh

It's not about the flow situation Tibb, it's about someone asked a question about Asus.


----------



## sugartibbs

flow? dude your a front man,perhaps "fluff " would be more appropriate but i believe you doggie has that gloss, and I would bet on him to spell appropriate correctly..Man I miss xrider66 with him around, I didn't have to troll...


----------



## dougfresh

It's true! Native- Americans are hitting-the-sauce ;P
JK tiggah.P
Which one of us has flashed the latest PA with Halo integrated? I'm not a fanatic of querks. It looks busting , but 2 and 14 seconds later I disabled Halo


----------



## Br1cK'd

Gunny, I completely spaced that Asus made the N7. That now, is a nice device. The screen is definitely not as sharp as a sammy tab, but I have no complaints with my N7.

@ shiz - I'm pretty certain you are further along with your own manifest and forks than I am.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

Shares by Doogggg

From now on, something or what tickles my fancy, I capture it on my Sexy S 3 riddled by PAC-man.. I'M SHARING!

Downtown Harbor.. Baltimore.









Never really thought I would see the heart of Downtown till my kids and I did a boat ride at Chesapeake Bay.










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

that is cool


----------



## Woody

Hungry anyone?


----------



## drjjones426

Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki

Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki

Well I offically pulled the plug on my s3. After a week of rice sitting it only turns on but no LCD display. Damn LCD display is $199 to replace myself

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

oh Woodrow, I have trouble believing this just falls in your lap, you gotta be lookin for it.ooh lookie here St Louis and Cincinnati both have 29 wins. could get interesting..

And Woodrow, if her last name wuz Rockefeller, and she bought you a Bently,well you just put a little Ranch dressing on that, and hummmm


----------



## dougfresh

One of the best NBA playoff games I've seen so far. Simply spectacular!


----------



## yosup

Woody said:


> I am thinking I am going to have a steak tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugartibbs

oh Yosup, tell sugar you didn't go "cream cheese" thank god im single again,Hey Doug, your friend Steve here, you were in diapers when the real playoff game in the late 70's early 80's,were going down. way too much nose candy, but they were playas, but night games only, nobody got up before noon.

And Yosup, youre a younger man maybe havent seen the real thing ...more like cottage cheese...


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... And Yosup, youre a younger man maybe havent seen the real thing ...more like cottage cheese...


The o.g. NBA dayz were legit. True ballers playing with grit. Back when you could associate one name with one team. When players would wear the same uniform for the bulk of their careers. That's the benchmark for me.

Cream cheese is what came to mind. Yeah, I know. It's late, and the guard gets dropped. The nasty little tidbits get to frolic in the dark. Under the cloak of night. But, fur realz ... "cottage cheese"??? You mean iSmegmApple?








( ... _there's a soap for that ..._ )


----------



## dougfresh

Nah Steve, I'm not thinking about old schools playoff games, I'm looking out at the now. 
Hey tibby, I'm going to prepare veal scallopini pizziola in a couple days, whats your advise. Cut the veal in 4oz. pieces and hand pound it real thin then dredge it in flour and pan sear it until g.brown. go ahead and add wine and deglas then add all the veggies and evoo and ragu


----------



## sugartibbs

was thinkin the same thing, wanted to bounce some ideas off you, Memorial day wkend, around here that means bbQ, but I sauteed at atlantic sea grill and would like to do surf and turf, its my brothers house so let him grill, but i wanna do lobster tails, on sauteed scallops, but if you've worked in a kitchen, how do you time that out?alot of kids there so being hammered is not an option.brothers and sisters from out of town, he's sweating it and i love it, its your turn to feel the pressure, I always had to cook, i'll bail him out, but I want to see how fast he can dance first..as for scallopini, when i was in school I worked at an Italian resuarant, with real Itlaians, there was a small community in Krebs, ok..famous for Italian food and choc bootleg beer..and im sworn to secrecy, and thats the truth, they scared me.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol T, in 97 I worked for some gumbas in the busiest Italian joint in Fort Lauderdale. I had my $300 almost every night. Damn it , guests don't have that amount of flow nowadays. Back then it was dining not eating...

Shoot, roasted corn and bakers and tbones and lobstah sounds off the hizzle


----------



## eddychecker

DF, I used halo and it's funny how easy it is to ignore. Turn it back on and try it for a day. I'm getting kinda used to it.


----------



## shreddintyres

Happy Birthday B!! hope its a good one

Cheers


----------



## Woody

Yup. Happy Birthday to the Zen Master. Hope you have a fine day and a better night.


----------



## shiznu

Happy bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb-day B. Hope you have a great day.

Sent from the Buttered Horn of a Unicorn.


----------



## dougfresh

Wooh Hooo! Happy Birthday Brian!! Hope you're having a great one today. Big smoke-out tonight


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Birthday B...... !!! Hope you have a GREEN day..

( Now that it's legal in our two states)


----------



## eddychecker

Happy Birthday B!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks gents! The boss let me out today at a half day, just woke up from an induced nap (damn hash), gonna go jam with the boys tonight. Officially started my ecig-aided stop smoking campaign today as well. I couldn't see a better day to make a fresh start, and get back off the smokes again.

Work, they walked in with some breakfast burritos from Rudy's BBQ (bacon, egg, cheese, potato, beans, and brisket, and whoever thought of brisket for breakfast, I want to shake that person's hand), and a big fat Boston Creme Pie. By 8:30 am everyone was full of burritos and cake and coffee.

That nap was necessary, if not also induced, lol. Tonight should be a nice chill evening with the homies, drink a couple brews, strum some tunes, and do what we do.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

Happy birthday bricke'd sent you something, I'd like to say dont spend it all in one place, but you probly could, have a great day!!!


----------



## drjjones426

Just dug out my vibe for the first time in 6 months, seems like a midget in my hands now. What are my ZenVibe brothers running now? The latest and greatest im sure

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

Doc, rock, the galaxy s3, but im looking at the S4, problem is all my peeps are Nex4, I may jump the fence when the n5 drops, this shit never gets easy...I guarantee you this if the vibrant 10 extra whoopass came out, we'd all be on the same page...


----------



## dougfresh

Hey doc, scope out the thread I posted in Vibrant General section for jellybam959. Works good


----------



## drjjones426

Ya I seen it. Dl now. Takeing forever on the old work horse

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

drjjones426 said:


> Ya I seen it. Dl now. Takeing forever on the old work horse
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


Lol, yeah it takes forever to boot up, download, etc .


----------



## sugartibbs

Man been awhile, brownside Vibrant is off my toolbar, c'mon Doug for old times sake, Ill post a GPS ,battery question and you can flame me...man I miss those days...


----------



## dougfresh

Doc don't forget that gapps are included already



sugartibbs said:


> Man been awhile, brownside Vibrant is off my toolbar, c'mon Doug for old times sake, Ill post a GPS ,battery question and you can flame me...man I miss those days...


 sure Buddy, it'll be my pleasure lol


----------



## sugartibbs

can't.... to much respect, too many long nights screaming at odin.Its so much easier now..


----------



## Woody

Hey Doug. Jellybam is banned on the brownside. The dev kanged almost all of it from Paranoid Android and got cold busted. He (igio90), his team and all references are not allowed. Threads/refernces/signatures are killed on sight. Might want to host it over here or another forum. Just a heads up my man.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday B'. Hope your enjoying this day and I like your stop smoking campaign. Wish you the best. #no ****  hahaha, I remember when that line was used very often on this thread.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## dougfresh

Woody said:


> Hey Doug. Jellybam is banned on the brownside. The dev kanged almost all of it from Paranoid Android and got cold busted. He (igio90), his team and all references are not allowed. Threads/refernces/signatures are killed on sight. Might want to host it over here or another forum. Just a heads up my man.


 Oh boy I didn't know that







I'll leave it over there until some Mod says something or yanks it. Thanks for the heads up Woody


----------



## sugartibbs

Jellybam is Jellybanned, oh Ive got a hundred of them...Im getting a cat, I mean posse to ride over there and have a stern talking too.

I didn't write cat, and it rhymes with posse,big brother everywhere...
Parajam?


----------



## samsgun357

Brick-City Happy B-day muthafracka! Put that in your zen-pipe and smoke it mang!
Let me know how the Stephen Dorf blu e-cigs work out. I smoked years back and quit. Then started smoking again about 2yrs back....yuck. I should have never ever, never ever ever, picked that habit up again. On a brighter note, I think I'm going to start smokin cheebah again on a regular. It just seems right.
Peace

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny your funny, you know i had to go here
Wheezer
oohhoo you got your big dreammmmsss
I got my ass wipe
I got my hashpipe 
huuhhhhh...smoke it if you got it


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks again guys, had a great day yesterday. Sugar, you didn't need to do that brother, thanks.

So all, maybe I need some advice. I got an email from Amy last night, it's as if somehow she knows I've been missing her terribly the last couple of weeks. I have yet to respond, not sure if a reconciliation is really the best thing. My heart says yes, my head (big one) says whoa, not so fast. I'm still just as much in love with her as I was when we were together, and a whole lot confused this morning.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## blacknight1114

Hey B!! Happy belated bro. Sorry I'm late. Been crazy busy with 4.1.2 updates and I got my RT status on Brown side. (Thanks woody). Hope is was a good one bro..drink one for me.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrongi1

B, happy belated b-day. I did not get on yesterday.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

dougfresh said:


> Doc don't forget that gapps are included already sure Buddy, it'll be my pleasure lol


Ya I didnt notice that til I was getting FC everywhere. Wiped a lil better this time to get rid of the stains.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK said:


> Thanks again guys, had a great day yesterday. Sugar, you didn't need to do that brother, thanks.
> 
> So all, maybe I need some advice. I got an email from Amy last night, it's as if somehow she knows I've been missing her terribly the last couple of weeks. I have yet to respond, not sure if a reconciliation is really the best thing. My heart says yes, my head (big one) says whoa, not so fast. I'm still just as much in love with her as I was when we were together, and a whole lot confused this morning.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MASTA'O'ZENNEFIED!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPEEIIII BEERFF DEEEYYYYY!!!

Sorry so late! I've been spending my last days of vacay to the max. So i'm mostly on my phone, commenting, liking, and just reading on the brown side. My itchy for flashing is long overdue.

B, about your dilema, welp... what can i say..... "The heart is like a 60's hippie do all for love kind of person.... And to the heart, neither it leads to good nor bad, it doesn't think, it just do." Some say follow your heart, but not all the time the heart is right. I see it as this:

Men are like built like the Federal Government; Executive, Legislative, Judicial

Your brain is the Legislative... the law makers, the one that opposes the Executive, and let you think things thru before passing the law, or before passing the law to the Executive - to either execute it or veto

Your heart is the Executive... the one who likes to love both democrats and republicans, to come to the table, lolol. ( i have no idea what i'm talking about, LMAO ), or to "preserve, and protect" your love for the dear lady.

Your d!kC is the Judge... the one that will enact the laws that passes the Executive. They act and cream cheeses the law, per Yodasuppah!

LOL, i'm all confused to what i just typed, but i'm not going to delete it, for all to see, lol. And now, you all may laugh.

HAPPY BDAY BBBBBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Nate I'm so confused but thanks for the laugh.
I think I just veto my richard??? Cream cheese for all!

Yo Brick and mortar, its easy to sit back and say, hell no, look at what she put you through but only you truly know what that was like. The definition of insanity is, doing/repeating the same thing expecting different results. So what has changed that would make this time different from before?

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ndwgs, incredibly ..that makes sense with a beltway. P of view, Bricke'd, dont take my advice but looking in the rearview, I may have been to judgemental to someone who made me laugh, its a scale that must balance, but maybe I could have been more understanding, lasting relationships are difficult for most of us, and nate Im glossing you "the Judge" with respect..

But im a little confused in my journal..because under insanity I had "see Samsgun357" might have had a few too many pops that night...


----------



## samsgun357

Tibby, you must have looked in your thesaurus. Samsgun357 and insanity are definitely synonyms.

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

were all ,kinda adults here, tell sugar you had to look up how to spell thesaurus, I mean cause i say it every day, "get your candy asses off my yard you, you thesaurus,but throw me that paper first.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks for the belated wishes guys.

Naters, Gunny, and Tibbles, you all make valid points and things that are on my mind as I trudge through today. I have yet to respond to her, and still don't know which way to go. Gots some thinkin to do. A big part of me (above the waist, give me some credit here, lol) wants to hear her out and see how things could maybe be different, if thins have actually changed.

My heart has always been both drunk and a kid (HIMYM reference here), and I want to believe that things can be different, but the "legislative branch" has it's serious doubts. Damn this Gemini psyche! Lol.

Gonna go knock back a few with the boys tonight and let my mind wander on things. I promise though, no drunk emailing or dialing tonight, won't even think about a real response until tomorrow.


----------



## eddychecker

Br1cK said:


> Thanks again guys, had a great day yesterday. Sugar, you didn't need to do that brother, thanks.
> 
> So all, maybe I need some advice. I got an email from Amy last night, it's as if somehow she knows I've been missing her terribly the last couple of weeks. I have yet to respond, not sure if a reconciliation is really the best thing. My heart says yes, my head (big one) says whoa, not so fast. I'm still just as much in love with her as I was when we were together, and a whole lot confused this morning.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


Use the big head. remember the troubles from not so long ago. You're happier now. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## dougfresh

Nate you're the shit!!! Lol!

4.3 spotted on a N4 with different camera software http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/24/android-4-3-spotted-nexus-4/


----------



## jaliscojorge

It's hard to really give advice to someone else without experiencing what the other person is really feeling or thinking. But from personal experience B', It's like a merry go round. From what you described before I have to deal with those sudden outbursts and changes of attitude on a daily basis. And when it gets real bad we have our talk. She gets better for a few days or maybe a couple weeks if I'm lucky then the BS starts all over again. Don't take what I'm saying as advice cuz I'm in no position to give any. Take it as something to consider on your decision. And good idea on not contacting her for today while you'll be a bit under the influence.









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

J.J. easy homey, 
Not quite sure but unless i woke up in Russia today,I believe its a 1rst amendment right, have to ask Nwdgs/gov/official, but if you got really under the influence, per quote Im pretty sure an American girl resident, has to drop panties and talk dirty, could be urban legend.

But if it isn't post it on the brownside, nobody will ever see it and its working for me...
I have to...cat just to see if it was woodrow, spell checkers..

oh man I can use cat in the inappropriate ways, theyll let me use the p word


----------



## yosup

@ B ... Happy B-Elated, my man!! As Nate Dogg would say, "Smoke weed every (birth)day."









@ Judge-M16-Long-Arm-Of-The-Law ... always luvit when you wax poetic uncensored & unabridged. Keep savin society ... one panty at a time. (Er, maybe that was post at a time?)









@ Tibbs ... always speaking da truth. Thus spoke ZaraTibbsta.

@ DF ... Go PACERS!! Lol (jk). Ain't got nobody to root for so I'ma jump on somebody's chuck wagon. Just ain't right with OKC out of the pikcha.

@ Rafael Nadal ... Vamos!!!! OT, yes, but what the hell. Always luv to see Federer go down in flames. The public butt-picker virtuoso prevails once again. Now it's time to humble Djokovic in the French Open.

@ Lapdog ... wurd up, homie. Must be too busy counting all o dat overtime lapdog-chedduz, mang.









@ Zen Crew ... holla!!


----------



## samsgun357

I was in a spelling bee, fifth grade......I lost, local shiznit, not a Aquila and the bee priduction. I'm not from Bangalore, becoming a doctor here Merica, just regular Joe.

I tried to write that in Tibby format. I can't be you homey, you are 1 and a million, crack me up everyday! #nohomo

That is all for now.


----------



## yosup

That was actually pretty good. Had me a little confused there. Thought you were quoting Tibb'etry (just without the quotation marks). Thesaurus don't lie.


----------



## ndwgs

LMFAO...

Glad that I typed that earlier while I was still hunged over. Didn't have a coffee yet at that time, just woke. But felt the need to either say hi or read/likes in the zen nation, part of my early morning. Failure to bring out my point though, lol.

Glad my "Balanced Powers" is trickling down to some funny sh!z responses from all y'all

B, they all got good points.

More to come tamorrow! Lol

Ohhh, I was in Balto early afternoon, and look what captured behind my Civic...

Ferari anyone?








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Yyyeeeeaaah mang!!!!

Sippin on some sizzurp... sip sip sip, sippin on some sizzurp.......

Bottle numba uno. But this ain't no beer, yeahhh mang. Barely halfway this girlie drinkie, called Hypnotiq and 7up

Boooyahh. BOOO fkcgn Yah

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

I have to i'm on a mission...guesing you misspelle cat gunny


----------



## dougfresh

Yo I'll try to put the P word out... Mo'fuggin (here it comes ) cat ass fuck 

Lololol! Rootz changed it to cat

Pushy cat possy pusky


----------



## sugartibbs

Mr. fresh its the principle of the matter... and the Meaning of open source Linux file sharing its cat till I see the correct spelling, this is Merica godammit
And I didn't type cat..its not that bad a word, i find it offensive and never used it....but censor is for pussies

holy shit I just got over, one small step for man..one huge std, well we hope not an std for mankind...huurrrahhhh


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Ohhh, I was in Balto early afternoon, and look what captured behind my Civic...
> 
> Ferari anyone?
> View attachment 39930
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Did you at least gun your 4 banger and show him the raw power? Vin Diesel style.


----------



## dougfresh

Yup, but it's funny that I could type all the other profanities.. So the F-word is cool Mang ! I slapped my micro Sim into the vibey for the first time since March. It took me 4 tries to get a signal. How can we deal with such small real-estate







. Im jamming sum Serg Tankian at the moment. Wolfson Audio Chips are bad as Fuk


----------



## sugartibbs

Douglass profanities are so petty, I was proving a pussies, I mean point.there is always a workaround, Ive never typed that word till I was told no by the man


----------



## dougfresh

Yup, Douglas. One ...Pops 67 year old , is a nasty as my boy! He rolls 4.2.2 official and my Mom's. .. All 3 of us roll Nexus 4 nasty,


----------



## samsgun357

If you don't watch it, get it going. Pull up your on demand or similar service from whatever provider you have and catch up on Hannibal!
Thurs @10pm NBC.

Lappy, come out come out wherever you are.

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

lappy,Sugar1 actual..talk to me

might have p tom looking for combat
advise, don't come out from wherever you are,comm is up
lappy advise check 6,avoid bent over position


----------



## Br1cK'd

So my heart is still both drunk, and a child. (I hope some of you get that reference.)

I replied, told her if she wants to talk to me, then give me a call. I'm willing to see what she has to say. Trying to adopt the concept of an open mind and a closed heart at this point, and let the Legislative branch do it's job.


----------



## sugartibbs

Talk it up Brick'd, look its simple when its someone elses life .me and my ex thought we were talking, but we were just dancing around what was really important. Einstein was always dwelling on time, his greatest contribution, because you cant go back.


----------



## dougfresh

Cat whipped! LoL


----------



## Br1cK'd

dougfresh said:


> Cat whipped! LoL


This coming from the man who ain't had kitty since kitty had him.


----------



## samsgun357

The gloves are off, let the shite talking begin!

BTW, ufc prelims on YouTube now! On FX @8pm
Get your links up, 10pm, 
www.firstrowsports.eu

That is all for now.


----------



## lapdog01

Whatup zen familia. I know ive been mia, but life has her foot on my throat lately. Happy belated Br1cK'd. I hope the cellobration was worthy .

Anyway. Workin 65+ weekly, just sold the Casa de Lappy and movin into more modest digs. Just too much for wifey and Me, and with almost an empty nest, we are looking to relax a bit. Some %&$*#+*er
Clipped my Audi in a mall parking lot and of course no note( s'prize)







. but enough about me
Jus wanted you all to know 



Off to pack some crap. Gonna try to catch up on the action tonight if i dont passout from friggin exaustion. Do your thing boyz...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Missed you lappy, bringing the sanity, and yeah dirty dog barks first


----------



## jaliscojorge

Nice to hear from you lappy. Making mo' money and downsizing to save mo' money 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## sugartibbs

hmmm the gloves are off, an off hand remark, I was born with a little dirt under my fingernails,city boy, think about it, make it witty, Sugar always suspected...


----------



## samsgun357

Here you go, little info bout ya boy 
http://db.tt/ezTL2dul

That is all for now.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> This coming from the man who ain't had kitty since kitty had him.


Brickers, what makes you think that


----------



## dougfresh

I believe I'm happier than you


----------



## samsgun357

I have a cool gs3 BA but it keeps flashing random white screens during boot. If anyone can figure out why, and fix it that would be greatly appreciated. 
http://db.tt/ovdBnyxl

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

I want my
I want my
I want my M.t.v.
money for nothin
chicks for free...


----------



## samsgun357

Now that ain't working, that's the way you do it
Let me tell you them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger 
Maybe get a blister on your thumb

That is all for now.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah Doug your probably right, the whole world is happier than my sorry ass. Having to take happy pills so one can try to function in society, does pretty much tell you that you've got problems.

I was just messin wit you man, didn't mean to offend.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

Br1cK said:


> Yeah Doug your probably right, the whole world is happier than my sorry ass. Having to take happy pills so one can try to function in society, does pretty much tell you that you've got problems.
> 
> I was just messin wit you man, didn't mean to offend.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


 Me too. We all just have to keep our chins up. Much love *****


----------



## Br1cK'd

Easier said than done for some of us Doug. I'm trying to maintain dude, but that was a low blow. You of all people know that I go to therapy weekly and have a ton of issues, and have been kicked in the dick repeatedly this year. This thread and you guys have been a key support base during this royally effed up year, guess I'm gonna have to watch what I say around here so the trolls won't bait me anymore.

You started the sh!t talkin, and you finished it dude, by hittin where it hurts the worst. Yeah, I'm f#cked in the head and not the happiest of peeps these last few months, just really glad for you that you felt the need to call it out publicly. Go live your happy life man, I'm gonna go back into my hole for a while so I won't bother the happy people.

Thanks for all you guys have done for me.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## manus ferrera

Come on guys nobody is better than no one here we all have our problems. We just need to zen out

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs

Whoa. The hell happened?

Let Naters make it happy. This is my memorial day.

















Remember the few posts I had? I was getting hammered with depression because my babies left me already. Since I don't go back Tuesday, I flew in yesterday and followed them home.

Welcome me San Diego! Instead of me all depressed and sad and getting drunk again that my children already left, I decided, sheeit, I go see them there to occupy my self and my brain.

Here is a video

https://www.box.com/s/koprvto5vmxxgectmv6g

Happy Memorials Day weekend peeps. Ray, thank you for your continued service.

And to ALL Military who's served, will serve, and has served... Thank You 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114

samsgun357 said:


> I have a cool gs3 BA but it keeps flashing random white screens during boot. If anyone can figure out why, and fix it that would be greatly appreciated.
> http://db.tt/ovdBnyxl
> 
> That is all for now.


Your images are too big bro. Size em down to like 480×680 the desc.txt will resize em anyway. I had that problem before bro.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

please no......
Friendship is unecessary
like philosophy like art
it has no survival value;
rather it is one of those things that give value to survival

c.s Lewis..


----------



## dougfresh

B, man we're absolutely cool man. Sorry for being an arse and didn't mean anything. Just fuckin man and along with the Newcastle

Let's take a bong hit on Hangouts.apk


----------



## sugartibbs

Newcastle? imean we all know you own an Island, but you had to build a new castle, how much jack do you have,


----------



## sugartibbs

10:30 in the 918
one pass one catch
talk to me raven


----------



## Woody

My wife sent me this today. I think it is very poignant right now. I just hope the right people understand it.







Peace


----------



## dougfresh

My neighbours bought a smoker and I bought pork tenderloin and 8 Ny's . Adobo seasoning and Chicago steak seasons.


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug my blackened smoked tenderloin with ceasar salad is famous from here to at least across the street, ...laugh all you want..watching "Return of The Jedi" hunny proof Tvarski, Im a certified nerd. loud and proud...

i've heard its the journey, not the rode, but...how did I get here..

Yoda is getting ready to say to me.."There is...annnnotherrrr sugartibbs


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> Happy Memorials Day weekend peeps. Ray, thank you for your continued service.
> 
> And to ALL Military who's served, will serve, and has served... Thank You
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


My pleasure Nate... Thank you ALL for supporting our Service Members. Today is All about those who paid the ultimate price.


----------



## sugartibbs

Thank you seems pretty small, but thank you!!!!


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> My wife sent me this today. I think it is very poignant right now. I just hope the right people understand it.
> View attachment 40225
> 
> Peace


What a good way to wake up. Very great thought, Woody.

To all, have a great morning.

P.S. anybody knows about this Tapatalk 4 that got downloaded to our S3?

















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

blacknight1114 said:


> Your images are too big bro. Size em down to like 480×680 the desc.txt will resize em anyway. I had that problem before bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Dude thank you for looking at it!
Now next question, I've never resized images in a BA before, what's the best/easiest way to do this?

Happy Memorial Day (Previously known as Decoration Day, look it up) to all!

That is all for now.


----------



## samsgun357

I'm using that tapatalk 4 beta, its identical to tapatalk HD and now works on phones, previously only worked on tabs.

Deezamn Naters, looks beautiful there man! I'm sure there is plenty of eye candy as well. Have fun bro, its drab as hell here on the east coast right now, you lucky SOB!

Found this video while clicking around youpoodtube, my thoughts exactly. Opa Gangland style!





That is all for now.


----------



## shiznu

Happy Memorial Day Zennanites. Hope everyone is doing well. And thank you to anyone serving or who has ever served.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lapdog01

Made the Annual.Memorial day trip to pay respects to our family who served. Many thanks to all you Zen FAM who have protected us and those in your respective families as well

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## blacknight1114

samsgun357 said:


> Dude thank you for looking at it!
> Now next question, I've never resized images in a BA before, what's the best/easiest way to do this?
> 
> Happy Memorial Day (Previously known as Decoration Day, look it up) to all!
> 
> That is all for now.


I use faststone photo resizer for batch operations. Works great.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## 0909xelA

Hello almost beautiful people! Br1cK'd what the bloody hell is going on with you?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Alex came alive!!!#!!#!####!!!#

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

This beta isn't too bad, btw. And rooting for a Game 5 for the Spurs Grizzlies series

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sugartibbs

greetings alex, its called life in the fast lane, try it sometime and get back to me, I would enjoy your perspective...and dude is that the "white dude" avatar

Nice ndwgs gotta pull up Frampton come Alive after that jog down memory lane


----------



## samsgun357

0909xelA said:


> Hello almost beautiful people! Br1cK'd what the bloody hell is going on with you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Our boy Brickers has been through a lot and then Dougie had to go be a DICK and throw shite in his face! Damn dude...
J/k Dougie boy, I know you meant no ill will.
Alex, I recognized your screen name, in the mirror, from the vibe section in brown town. I recall some very insightful posts.....you will find none of that here. Its pure debauchery!

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

Easy Gunny, I'm one of the original people that pissed B off, and he forgave me

Man guys, tell me it hasn't gone too far, I don't have anywhere else to go...

Sorry alex, great to see you again, missed your contributions


----------



## samsgun357

Brother Tibbs, I don't think we can go too far, we definitely push the boundaries though!

That is all for now.


----------



## 0909xelA

Good to see everyone too. Yea, read bunch of pages of this thread just then and it made me think that I don't understand English at all. Bloody oath half the things written in here....! Lol

Br1cK'd mate, Did someone Dig the stiletto heels in your heart and twisted them? What did you do?









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



ndwgs said:


> Alex came alive!!!#!!#!####!!!#
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 BetaThis beta isn't too bad, btw. And rooting for a Game 5 for the Spurs Grizzlies series
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Go spurs!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Heads up Zen family. I spoke with Mr. B earlier today. He is cool. Just needs.to unplug for a few. All is well. Hi Alex. Peace to all

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

You know we love you B! #nohomo
Well maybe a little...??......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sugartibbs

Alex, you have a right, its not the Kings English, but through luck and persistance, we've muddled through, sometimes mate, when the wheels are falling off...I think of my father, he delivered papers in Tulsa, and the only headlines he could remember was The Coral Sea, and Midway.. this is petty, we should remember our hero's not argue on this day...


----------



## samsgun357

Just found this little nugget. Apparently lg will not be making the nexus 5. So what do you guys think; will we see a nexus 5? I know we will see a new nexus phone but name could be different. I think Google threw that s4 in because they didn't have a new nexus and didn't want to disappoint. Which manufacturer will make the next nexus device? Motorola? Samsung?
What say you?
http://www.cultofandroid.com/28187/lg-finally-makes-the-white-nexus-4-official-confirms-it-wont-make-nexus-5/

No tickee, no laundry!


----------



## samsgun357

OK maybe I'm "out of the loop" on this, and Woody, please chime in if you have some insight. I came across this video about.....idk what it was about because I was to busy looking at knockers. But there was a comment about sexploitation on xda and this chick SassiBob. So what's the deal with this SassiBob chick, other than she's hot, has a potty mouth and is kind of funny! I'm in love.......well at least for 3 1/2 minutes, maybe even 4 solid minutes for her. 
So if anyone has some insight on this let me know. If you haven't seen her, get your tissues and peep the video.




*this isn't the video I referred to in this post*

That is all for now.


----------



## shiznu

IDK gunny all I heard was meatballs but....wow!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, I'm going to need more imformation to help, Is this "sassy bob " chick force closing when you try to mount?

OOps my bad, pretty sure its incapable of force close, oh well, play on...

Huge fan of the artwork behind her, she has no idea what it means


----------



## sugartibbs

gunny, not trying to take shots at you, but i see that fat little chi comm wanna be, and I get...nervous, Stalin..Hitler..we kicked their ass...he still scares me.. he may have a scud up his sleeve, Rodman slurs he's good people

Sugartibbs actual 1..
Acknowledge Sugartibbs..
Defcon 1 silence till Gunny" avatar is "The virgin Mary"
Could be downtime, not sure he wont post sassibob over.
If that is the tactical information, I better see a little fur, and mornin dew...


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Tibby, I thought about splicing a pic of the virgin Mary and KJ Un together but I didn't want to offend you. I'm not catholic but christian for sure and I was a little uncomfortable with it myself.

Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

perhaps diplomacy is in order, if you change ...fuck me...I'll go Beeber, last offer, or I'll troll you all night...in your sleep...


----------



## sugartibbs

The most disturbing show of good faith...of all time..Bieber blowing bubbles.. awaiting you response...


----------



## shiznu

OK something has got to give with this avatar situation. Its gone to far. Its gone to far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, I got peeps, there's a time limit on this...


----------



## ndwgs

Holy Miami... pretty tight game. Deep down I want to extend this Eastern conference game! Hoping for Indy to do a beat down on the buzzer against Miami!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Ouch, DWade got smacked

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ndwgs

It's a Circus in this game

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sugartibbs

Dougie you gotta get in here, havent seen you sweat in awwhile, and , yeah I'm posterized

Told you it would'nt be easy..

Your gonna get the Spurs, their wachin you now, gettin hungry...shit... bunch a city boys


----------



## samsgun357

Alright Tibby, I got you bro! Love the Beibs!

Hey Nasty Nate, are you back on the right coast or are you still Californicating?

Tibby I might have to switch up and go Jonas or One direction on it now!

Where is Dougie? I'm sure the sun has completely set by now, you can crawl out the coffin bro!
Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Very nice Gunny, I keep my word..but only for 24 hrs, then Ill have to come up with something creative.


----------



## ndwgs

Guns, babe I'm in the right coast! But been Californicating days ago... was great. Work got on the way









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Indy got the sweats on LeBron. Nice game. Tight game. Indy knows how to get the south beach

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dougfresh

Sup gents! I'm just morning right now cuz my South Beach talents got a whippings. Seems like every rebound went the Pacers way due to their size and/or desire. I gotta see the official numbers cuz it had to be ridiculous


----------



## ndwgs

Doug, block shots had to be up on numbers ad well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dougfresh

What ever happened to these tastefully raunchy pics..... Florida is awesome


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> Doug, block shots had to be up on numbers ad well.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Just checked and it wasn't a blowout in stats. MIA had better numbers and yeah IND nudged out a few more http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=400466597&version=mobile
It didn't post the right one but browse at game stats


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> What ever happened to these tastefully raunchy pics..... Florida is awesome


Very nice Douglas! I have family in the Jacksonville/St. Augustine area, love visiting them. I used to have a saying that even the ugly bitches in Florida look good. Your bottom shelf liquor is pouring mid shelf drinks round here.

Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Shit doug, those pic of my sis bubbles Bieber are "passe ...You'll get past the Pacers, but you have a serious Duncan problem, Tellin you doug..I see holes..Lebron is the best on the planet, always loved duane's game ..but he looks like shivering grey haired cat on the porch, with possum bites it can come together, these cats save it for the finals, but I wish we had a shot at you, at their prime even match,its all about time and hours on the court Westbrook would kill wade, other matchups???whatever its all about the point...wish we could have been there, theres a little french point guard, and an Argetinian small forward to boot


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> Very nice Douglas! I have family in the Jacksonville/St. Augustine area, love visiting them. I used to have a saying that even the ugly bitches in Florida look good. Your bottom shelf liquor is pouring mid shelf drinks round here.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!


My shawts ripped apart when I saw Florida didn't display much flateau!

Solo is now resting peacefully.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dougfresh

Nate that thang probably needs a solo-ginal rejuvenation! Hehe


----------



## samsgun357

She almost looks like Hayden Pannetierre with Dolly P tittays!

Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!


----------



## ndwgs

This is what San Diego offered me a few days ago. BEER Fest Memorial event, and Anchor Brandi. Would've posted it earlier, but worked swamped me.

And Douggie Freshie beat me to it. Solo no has a breakie from Mista Schlongatang-tang!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> This is what San Diego offered me a few days ago. BEER Fest Memorial event, and Anchor Brandi. Would've posted it earlier, but worked swamped me.
> 
> And Douggie Freshie beat me to it. Solo no has a breakie from Mista Schlongatang-tang!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Please, Please tell me she said something about "Nice cans" or "Look at those cans"


----------



## yosup

What the jizzzzzzzzzzzz is goin on up in here???????? Damn. B & DF got too much history to let some free flow get between 'em. Anyways, work that shit out, mang. Get it Kool in the Kang once again.

@ Lebron Shames
Does your pooshey hurt? Bosh & Wade limp'd!ck'd & playin hurt. Time for "The King" to take over. Wait. Oh, that's right. #6. Yooooouuuuu'rrreeee outta here. Moving screen, holms. Maybe next time ... try floppin. Go full-on Ho-llywood. Lol ... hihi!!





































Pooshey ... Pooshey good ... P-Pooshey real good.

We knew it was gonna be a fight for the Eastern Conference Finals. MIA vs ... (WTF) ... the Indi-fricken-ana Pacers, mang. Sheit ... not worthy ... GO SPURS!!!

@ Tibbs
4 chicks in the Indy 500. Worthy? Or are they taking up spots better filled by others? Curious about the TNA boost in a traditionally man's sport.

Izod Indy Car or Formula 1? I say, bring back manual gear boxes and those 1200 hp turbo F1 engines. Not much passing happening, but it's fun to watch the big money teams dominate. Suppose that's not too sporting, but that's the magic of the old-school F1 days. When teams could monopolize a technological advantage and trounce the competition. Cat & mouse game of who comes up with the best ideas. If you (continue to) trim it all back and restrict innovation, and I suppose it strips it down to more driver skill required (and thus more sporting). But, I say, it takes a helluva lot of skill to harness 1200 hp with one hand on the wheel while the other's shifting gears at 200+ mph (esp. at a tight & winding circuit like the Monaco GP).

@ Alex (xelA)
Booyah!! Where u been lurkin?


----------



## yosup

You shake dat azzz in my face ... I'm bound to do sum'n. Just sayin ...


----------



## sugartibbs

Dudes thought you would lay me down easy, Yosup just raised the bar, and then starts talkin Indy smak, hey old meltin ice cube, howjob many underage sext messages, with attachments did you get today?? what I thought


----------



## yosup

Where the hell did I put that Tibbsaurus?


----------



## yosup

80 years old ... and on TOP OF THE WORLD!! Friggin amazing!!

Japan's Yuichiro Miura, 80, oldest to reach top of Mount Everest


----------



## sugartibbs

Dougs doesn't count

Yes yosup ,was rooting for him, but its not the same as when Hillary, well you know, that was "one shot"


----------



## sugartibbs

nearly midnight, and the slippers are getting tight,time to change personna

not a shot, she could wail the blues, were fading away...


----------



## dougfresh

Frankie, U MAD BRO at the South Beach Talents lol , if you clearly watched the game and highlights the last 7 minutes was hella BS officiating crew. Bad calls on both sides!
What Evah! Barkley accuses the NBA of favoritism towards the Hizzle... I don't see it.

I had to RMA my pops N4 on Monday to Le Google. For months he said it would soft reboot and I didnt believe. So he bought a Chinese knock off of the Note One. 1 GHz single core, 512 MHz RAM, 5.3" of VGA yuckness and constant Edge network and dual SIMs which displayed both signals... One is E and one disabled "X" in the notification bar. Nevertheless I commanded him to take that shit back and scolded him on not asking me my opinion. $50 restocking fee after 36 hours.. WTF!!! Pops just wanted a bigger screen because those eyes don't last forever.

Nexus had no stock recovery and couldn't mount to the PC on MTP while mines was on point.


----------



## yosup

Bro, now you're singin my tune. Luv me sum Amy Winehouse!! An old, bluezy soul trapped in that petite body. Simply amazing talent, man. Her songs still give me chills.

This song still does it for me every time I listen to it. That laid back groove is damn infectious & just sexy, mang. Damn, I luv that shit.






Then you go back a bit earlier in her career, and it's amazing she could pull off a jazz standard like this:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qZB4adZAf8

Amy Winehouse, R.I.P.


----------



## dougfresh

Yo tibb, the Bubbly Beaver ( Briber) avatar was dope
Here's another


----------



## yosup

Yo, DF_Got_Wood
Sheit, mang ... you know I'm just playin. Ain't got no hate for the MIA in HE3T bromo-fest (hihi!!). But when opportunity strikes ... sheeeeeit ... I gotsta oblige. Just ain't got nowhere to channel my angst for Seattle missing out of the saggy-SAC-balls NBA deal. I'm feeling a little displaced and just venting a lil, mang. S'all good. I would like to see a SA-MIA finals. Old school vs new school. It's probably Duncan's last shot (esp. with OKC and LAL sidelined so fast this year). Let 'em get all up in dis b ...


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Dude I know broski! I welcome it! I understand that we gave your Bullies a whipping. Sorry for that lolol.
YoooooSuuuup I think you're Seahawks will be a powerhouse this coming season! 
Nattie, what do you call the Seahawks again??? Chickenhawks or something lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, I havent posted anything to you, because ..forget the thumbnail, ill send a pic of myself, but that avatar is the spitting image of my nephew,and my siter liked to drink a bit...

Yosup, if you need to vent, bring it here, bad deal, but you cant blame us for loving our Thunder, or your thunder, you drafted Durant, we just love bball here, Mookie Blaylock Wayman Tisdale, ..Tony Allen, Desmond Mason, Gottlieb, from my school, somebody got paid when that went down, we were an unproven market

Ooops thats a Rakovitz situation, between the storms and daily situation, i may get confused


----------



## sugartibbs

If you get the weather channel, you know what I mean, no simple storms here in the spring..


----------



## dougfresh

I think Mr. B took me off his Google + friends list. I was scanning a couple days ago my friends list in Hangouts.apk









I don't care, I'm still his nigg.


----------



## sugartibbs

give it time doug, time heals all wounds, one of the reasons I stay away from social websites like facebook and g+,its like high school all over again..reality i know you, you know me..we get along for a reason and we disagree for a reason, but i need this site to keep from going insane, ok, ok, more insane

Yosup thanx for that link, not everyone gets jazz riffs, she was no Bonny Holiday, but she could have contributed, Bonny was into Mr. Brownstone in the 50's ahead of her time.
Love k's choice

Breathe it in and breathe it out
and pass it on, its almost out
were so creative so much more
were high above but on the floor
Its not a habit, it's cool I feel alive
If you do't have it your on the other side...saddens me


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs, I've tried to like Twitter and I believe it's the worst experiment ever. All that hashtag shiz pisses me off Lol. Facebook is alright, G+ is pretty cool cuz its a lot of Android lovers in there.


----------



## dougfresh

Any of my Jawz compadres on PA latest liking it? I got Slim and AOKP DLed already and Axiom in my SD ready to bust a move. Axiom is pretty cool, completely different system options.


----------



## sugartibbs

I cant help it, Im a twitter junkie, especially right now, tornado warnings again, its instant info you may need, but like everything theres alot of junk, but you can choose whose timeline to follow,and its anonomous, dont have a page full of vacation pics.


----------



## dougfresh

Be safe tibby.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my fing g, how did I get bonnie and Billie Holiday mixed up, Fruedian slip


----------



## yosup

Tibbs, here's another Amy Winehouse gem you might enjoy. This was probably her last studio recording. What I always liked about her is it never sounded forced. Never sounded like she was over doing it. Singing & drinking ... natural God given talents, man.

She may not have been a Billie Holiday (impossible to replicate that one-of-a-kind sound), but she had a voice that was pretty damn unique (esp. in this Ice Ice Bieber Age).

Body & Soul ... always soothes ... the body & soul.


----------



## yosup

She was at the top of her game in 2007, and she sounded great in these concerts ...














[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-V5j_upi_8

( luv that drummer, Frank Tontoh !!! )


----------



## sugartibbs

In a second ,just meant to watch and maybe post Jeff Beck live at Ritchie Scott,ended up watching the whole thing, havent had my music fix in awhile..

I Rodied for awhile, always had great respect for the studio musicians, no millions,no fake hair, no leather, ..but you can't sound like this...

if you get a chance, check the bass player and drummer for Beck, the young woman on bass is classic style, you have to have serious game to be in that band, I love music..


----------



## sugartibbs

Amy breaks my heart,you know something bad is going to happen,but its why its called the blues..its who you are


----------



## sugartibbs

Cant upload it beck live at ronnie Scotts (i always called him ritchie) cause were ended as lovers and the power is flickering and sirens going in B.A.
Its cool give me an assist


----------



## dougfresh

I thought gay people were the only ones that like A. Winehouse Lol!!! JK ! Or is it that other popular singer...I can't remember her name.
Watching the South Beach Talents kick arse

The one that wears meat clothing


----------



## dougfresh

Lady Gag on my D! I had to Google it lol


----------



## sugartibbs

man we just barely got missed less than a mile away
I hate this at night, it wasn't on radar


----------



## dougfresh

They say May is the worst month for tornadoes. I've been directly in hurricane Andrew and others but at least we have 2-4 days to prepare.

Do you hit the basement and stay there or wait until shit hits the fan Tibb


----------



## sugartibbs

here its the blink of a young girls eye, probly best..I guess,lotta calls from neighbors, wont really know till morning.

Barnes are here, but i havent checked the cows, it was about a mile away, lot of confusion, rained and hailed hard, but i couldn't hear or see anything


----------



## dougfresh

Steve, do you have a farm right


----------



## sugartibbs

yes, 80 acres here and 160 in soybeans in the fall, sounds like alot but with the drought we've been losing our ass, like the restaurant biz, the profit margin is extremely small, and all the hours you put in it seems ridiculous, hey got a room down in Southbeach? Squealing girls till 12:00 about the time you get up anyway...


----------



## dougfresh

Olle, Tibbs yo siempre! I'm thinking about dipping down south Beach, I probably need a roommate.

The only squeal is DF and ST duo lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Easy with the details, Woodrow would love to just walk up and put the Glock to my head, pretty sure gunny would want to beat the shit out of me first.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol you covered it all hihi


----------



## sugartibbs

later brother, I'll be around


----------



## dougfresh

Thank You very much Angelo G. for sending me the Mako full body cover! I love it!


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Doug - Nothin but love bro. I know you didn't intentionally set out to do something destructive man, your heart's not like that. Where I was mentally, it felt like you were rubbing my nose in something that is already widely in front of my face, and hence I reacted. Probably not in the best way, but it was what it was. I did not remove you from my GTalk, never really used G+, I just haven't signed on to GTalk in days. Like, in as long as I haven't signed on here either. Water under the bridge in my eyes brother.

@ Alex - I couldn't even begin to tell you what all has been going on. It's been a royally crazy year for me, and some days I'm on the edge, other days I'm just a step or two away from it. Good friends (both in person and here) have been key in helping me on those days I'm struggling. Gotta keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> @ Doug - Nothin but love bro. I know you didn't intentionally set out to do something destructive man, your heart's not like that. Where I was mentally, it felt like you were rubbing my nose in something that is already widely in front of my face, and hence I reacted. Probably not in the best way, but it was what it was. I did not remove you from my GTalk, never really used G+, I just haven't signed on to GTalk in days. Like, in as long as I haven't signed on here either. Water under the bridge in my eyes brother.
> 
> @ Alex - I couldn't even begin to tell you what all has been going on. It's been a royally crazy year for me, and some days I'm on the edge, other days I'm just a step or two away from it. Good friends (both in person and here) have been key in helping me on those days I'm struggling. Gotta keep on keepin' on.


Welcome back. Gtalk me if you want/need to.

Does anyone know how to make init.d scripts? I am running the BMS kernel and I asked Gideon about the Setcolor not surviving boot and he basically told me to pull the sysfs file and put it in an init.d and it would. Only thing is that I don't know how to do that. I Googled a bit but mainly found a bunch of threads about getting init.d to work on stock kernels but little on how to make the scripts themselves.


----------



## sugartibbs

Good to see you back Brick'd, you'll get through it,, I've never met anyone on these threads,and probly never will, but your my friends, its pretty select company,and we like it that way.

*yeah I know woody, but Im sure ive made you wince many times modfather


----------



## shiznu

Welcome back B and as someone that also suffers from depression and anxiety I know where you are coming from. Its been a really bad year for me after already suffering from these symptoms my Father relapsed on his alcoholism and decided my place would be his go to place to end up and to crash.( like me, my family and especially my kids need need that right?) I finally confronted him about it because of that and I've dealt with it my entire childhood along with some abuse.So anyway after me and him getting in a big fight about it all he shot himself a couple months later and left suicide letters for everyone except me. This made me believe it was my fault or at least that is what he wanted me to think, like after years of it and abuse he could at least made amends with me in a letter at the end. But oh well that's how he was and I'm actually on disability right now because of it all. ( only plan on it being temporary. I want to go back to school for I.T. or something in programming) Anyway sorry for bringing the thread down I just wanted Bricked to know he is not alone and if you ever need to talk im here for you. You can even add me in hangouts at [email protected] And again I apologize for being so gloomy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

thanks Shiz,my fathers in the final stages of Alzheimers, and its tough, before it got really bad, Iknow he was thinking about it, you just have to keep going,I have to put up appearances because I have 2 nephews that are a little lost,living with us sometimes at night I wonder if I made the right calls.


----------



## shiznu

Just keep your head up tibby. I know how you feel between my son having leukemia at 2 years old and then all of that sometimes I feel like my whole life is just a front when I'm around other people. If it weren't for android and the great community surrounding it I might have already done something stupid myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

Cool Brickers! It was all my fault for being a piece of shit and I apologize. I sometimes rub peeps wrong brother. Lol. You and every other here are my friends and family. I don't wanna lose that over some nonsense. GO HEAT! Lolol
You know how to reach me for anything. Shoot the bull or rant or anything at [email protected] OK papa


----------



## sugartibbs

Hi doug, im pretty new around here ,will you be my bff? Always been hot for a platapus looking thing.

Do you have a pay webcam?


----------



## samsgun357

Yo tibby, I would only smack you a little bit but in a good way!

Brick-City, glad to see you back in the lounge brother!

Shiz, you've been through a lot man, you can only be stronger because of it. Keep your head up bro.
I just sent you and dfreshie g-walkie-talkie invites.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs would you like to see my shlong. GTalk me and I'll show ROTF. Beavers are reputable for having big ones


----------



## sugartibbs

Well, can i call you dougie pie? if I give my credit card number ..what exactly do you do?.. And gunny ..thats good.

And "dougie", no way I leave an internet paper trail 4 u xoxo


----------



## dougfresh

Nah just call me 813.507.5623 Lol that's my real #

Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## samsgun357

Dude, did you seriously post your real number?....in this thread?
Wow

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Just riffin havin fun, how worried are you about Saturday? the Spurs took the grizzlies apart, and your playing games no one thought you would have to play

We watched Durant w/out Westbrook, and he visibly wore down,Popovich is a witch when it comes to matchups, its always matchups


----------



## dougfresh

Text me mofo!

If anyone in this thread besides tibbs wanna call or text, I'm down.

Oh no... I'm receiving robo calls! I don't want to save $480 on my car insurance


----------



## yosup

@ B & DF
Ahhhh, yeah ... luv is back in the air through the Halls of Zen. Tibbs called it - ie. "give it time" was all that was needed. Good to have B back in the saddle again. Keep on ridin dirty.

@ Tibbs
Alzheimers is so tragic. With the acres of farm work and taking care of your pops, that's a lot on your plate, man. I don't know how you do it.

@ Shiz
Brother, thanks for sharing. We all get caught up in the petty day-to-day shit in our lives, it's so easy to forget how much true drama is out there. As Big Cajunas said, I'm sure it made you stronger. Just glad to have you among us, bro. Today is a new day.


----------



## yosup

An excerpt from the monkey fesces smelling brown stain of our alternate universe ...

[ROM] Helly_Bean [4.2.2] [nightly builds] -i9000B at website now!



> *sandman303*
> can't wait for it as I also have a note 2! any date or how long will it take?
> 
> *DerTeufel1980*
> I already released it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmad_Ashraf*
> So now we can expect a release after a month
> 
> *FadeFx*
> We can expect nothing, we however can hope for a release.
> Always watch your words....
> 
> *Ahmad_Ashraf*
> Sorry my English is bad
> Even though in school I choose taking English as a second language still I got a C
> I am sorry DerTeufel if I was rude
> 
> *PantherZA*
> Wink Country
> 
> LOL this slowness is getting me down - feels like a country/blues song ...
> 
> _Oh Lord I feel so low,
> cause my favourite thread is so slow
> I wonder where I can go
> Before a tantrum I throw
> 
> Please let there be light
> Cause my Galaxy think it is night
> 
> Lord I feel so slow
> update was so long ago ..._
> 
> And so on ROTFLMAO
> 
> *Ahmad_Ashraf*
> This poem is so good
> It got me back to mood
> I can't eat food
> Because I am waiting for the new mod (hellybean)


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Text me mofo!
> 
> If anyone in this thread besides tibbs wanna call or text, I'm down.
> 
> Oh no... I'm receiving robo calls! I don't want to save $480 on my car insurance


I texted you just to say Hai! Already have you on GTalk so no biggie, but if I come down to Springhill over the summer, I'll call you then for sure.

************************
Saw this in a post on the brown side and thought that it wa a cool story and again, another poignant verse for us in here.



> TIGERS ABOVE, TIGERS BELOW: "There is a story of a woman running away from tigers. She runs and runs, and the tigers are getting closer and closer. When she comes to the edge of a cliff, she sees some vines there, so she climbs down and holds on to the vines. Looking down, she sees that there are tigers below her as well. She then notices that a mouse is gnawing away at the vine to which she is clinging. She also sees a beautiful little bunch of strawberries close to her, growing out of a clump of grass. She looks up and she looks down. She looks at the mouse. Then she just takes a strawberry, puts it in her mouth, and enjoys it thoroughly.
> 
> Tigers above, tigers below. This is actually the predicament that we are always in, in terms of our birth and death. Each moment is just what it is. It might be the only moment of our life, it might be the only strawberry we'll ever eat. We could get depressed about it, or we could finally appreciate it and delight in the preciousness of every single moment of our life."
> 
> - Pema Chodron


----------



## dougfresh

Much love Woody. All of us have drama one way or another. Its great to have the Zen Crew here and always. I'm having work related issues like never before. I'm drowning but I try to keep my head up. I'm thinking about moving also, plan A,B C and D. Lololol, woody actually text me !!!! Lolol


----------



## samsgun357

So should I go buy some strawberries?

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

YooooSuppp! Last night I posted a similar one in the Super Nexus by NIN. Fuckers where asking for ETAs. I never seen us old folks ask for a ETA

YooooSuppp! Last night I posted a similar one in the Super Nexus by NIN. Fuckers where asking for ETAs. I never seen us old folks ask for a ETA

YooooSuppp! Last night I posted a similar one in the Super Nexus by NIN. Fuckers where asking for ETAs. I never seen us old folks ask for a ETA

Wow triple post



samsgun357 said:


> So should I go buy some strawberries?
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


I'll make some homemade whipped cream lol


----------



## Woody

Haha. I saw that Doug in the NIN's thread. I was going to post in there but I can't troll like I used to. If I egg them on and they cross the line, sure I can ban them but if I caused it, that would be no good. I just use my heavy hand on the problem children that deserve it more.

My gosh though. Being on the RC/RT Committee, I am seeing all kinds of things come through regarding mods, tweaks, themes and apps. If I find any cool ones, I'll def let the crew know about them. Wish I had a bunch of money to get multiple phones to apply these things people put in their applications. Some of the things that people are doing the Xperia phones are nice (even though I would never use a Sony device).


----------



## dougfresh

Woody, are you the ultimate brother if we need something.


----------



## Woody

Maybe? Are you looking for something in particular? I am everywhere over there, so I see a lot of stuff that is out there.

Sometimes though, I forget where I saw a cool mod or something. I can usually hit about 10 different devices in 30mins or so. So if I see something in N4, I might be in Int'l SGS3, then a legacy device, then to a Motorola or tablet and back to US SGS2.


----------



## dougfresh

Its sorta like what I do, test SB although I don't do it lately. I'm tired of doing it on a phone I don't even use. I brought it with me a fee days ago and I couldn't believe how small it is


----------



## samsgun357

I hear you dougie, it strains my eyes looking at my vibrator now plus its slow! Don't get me wrong, for a vibe its running top notch but that split seconder longer, the little pause, if you will, that takes place after hitting an app, or back key just drives me nuts now. I'm used to bigger better faster now. I hope in 2yrs or so I'm saying this about my gs3.

Oh dfresh, I think it was you that was gushing about xposed framework previously. I've had it on a few ROMs and didn't touch it. Installed it and some mods the other day on top of a tw based ROM. Its freaking amazing! IMO this is the greatest development since PA prefs but way better. Truly rivals cyanogen mod in terms of development that pushes this thing of ours to the next level.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Saw a tech post on flipboard that cyanogen reached 1 million downloads, couldn't believe it was that low, pretty small community after all

Yosup that shocks me, sometimes I forget that other people can read this thread, and get a little loose but I always tried to be helpful and respectful there, too be honest though I was always more of a team whisky, dan brutal guy.


----------



## sugartibbs

fuckin tornadoes again


----------



## jaliscojorge

sugartibbs said:


> fuckin tornadoes again


Hopefully they leave you alone tibbs. Stay alert and safe buddy. 
On another note "pun intended" . What audiophile here has tried the Viper4Android app? I just installed it on my S3 currently running Wicked V10 and all I can say is wow! No dsp manager even comes close to this. Plenty of settings to play with and not to mention the irs samples that completely transform the sound. Haha! I'm reading my post and it seems like I'm trying to sale this app







but it really is that good.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> Hopefully they leave you alone tibbs. Stay alert and safe buddy.
> On another note "pun intended" . What audiophile here has tried the Viper4Android app? I just installed it on my S3 currently running Wicked V10 and all I can say is wow! No dsp manager even comes close to this. Plenty of settings to play with and not to mention the irs samples that completely transform the sound. Haha! I'm reading my post and it seems like I'm trying to sale this app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it really is that good.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


Haven't tried that one yet but it sounds like i should give it a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaliscojorge

shiznu said:


> Haven't tried that one yet but it sounds like i should give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yes you should shiz'. I opted to push the apks to system/app/ and fix the permissions with root explorer since I read that it gave better performance and stability. Don't forget to download the irs samples and enable the convolver option. It makes a huge difference.

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

jaliscojorge said:


> Yes you should shiz'. I opted to push the apks to system/app/ and fix the permissions with root explorer since I read that it gave better performance and stability. Don't forget to download the irs samples and enable the convolver option. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness


Jorge porgie, how much is this here magic app you refer to?

Ground control to Major Tibbs: Hope all is well brother. Them torn-aids-ho's are really fuxing you all up in the OK. Let us know you're good brother.

Brother fresh, I sent an invite on G's up ho's down talk to you, did you get it? [email protected] 
Open to all you mofo's

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sugartibbs

forget trying to sleep, its lightning and sounds like incoming, i mean booming,severe intensity is gone but it is one bad ass thunderstorm that just wont quit reforming. radar looks like 7 or 8 in the morning to clear.Whole house is awake

At least i went to school with a couple of Navy guys, I make a kickass cup of coffee


----------



## eddychecker

Tibbs, we had a scare here too. Did you make it through the night?


----------



## 0909xelA

@yosup how's it going, matey? 
@Br1cK'd Get up off the dirt. 
Rest of you almost beautiful people, trying to read your posts makes my beautiful head hurt.
#NowPlaying #bitter sweet symphony
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad you guys are Ok Eddy, awaiting tibbs to check in. Probably finally catching some zzzzs. 
@gunny, The app as of today is 100 percent free. They were charging for the full versions of the irs samples but he made a pole and the outcome was the people wanted it to be by donation instead of buying so he obliged. I haven't tried all the samples just the demo version of the experia samples. The pro version of the experia samples should be released today for free. They are made by Zhuhang.

From sgs3 quickness Hey hey hey, it's Alex9090 again 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

I haven't read through much of the thread yet but is it pretty much just flash and go or does it require running any commands in terminal? Also does music fx need to be disabled or removed? It doesn't always get along with some audio mods.

Edit totally quoted the wrong post. This was directed to jaliscojorge and the viper audio mod.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznu

Anyone in the zen family is welcomed to send me a gtalk/hangouts invite. In case you missed it its [email protected]

@gunny i did accept your invite correctly didn't I? Still trying to get used to the new hangout app. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

I am seriously thinking about it, shiz would like to talk more....hey woody Wainwright is dealing on Game of the Week , oh thats right only elite Teams make game of the Week.Sorry didn't meann to hurt your feelings..(well you are Cincy) and we have the best record in the league, trust I could go on...

I know your thinkin glock, and could find me but our front yard is 100 yards, measured, crazy now but he was corps, you never know, first to go, last to know

Hmm you won too, early, but I could see a Card, Cinci wild card, cubs aren't our rivals anymore,letting pulhohs go and going back to small ball was genius...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Tibbs is Ok 
@shiznu, there is no terminal commands to input. And it's stated that if the apps are set to compatible mode it can coexist with music fx if fx is chosen in phone settings to control the audio. I chose to disable all options in both awesome beats and music fx and chose the viper app from the settings menu and the results are music to my ears 

From sgs3 quickness


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah shizzy I got you on board. I'm still rocking talk on my phone, using hangouts on my tab, it looks cool on it.

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

Man were gonna gonna be in the 50's in the mornin, thinkin throw a mattress in the frontyard 22.4 yards gunny, you know the deflection rate, and callin some hoes, ok maybe pretty husky hoes, gunny if your on patrol, could you pick or comb your hair? your friend tibbs, might get two or if your in the yard, hoot like an owl


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... Oh dfresh, I think it was you that was gushing about xposed framework previously. I've had it on a few ROMs and didn't touch it. Installed it and some mods the other day on top of a tw based ROM. Its freaking amazing! IMO this is the greatest development since PA prefs but way better. Truly rivals cyanogen mod in terms of development that pushes this thing of ours to the next level ...


Dude, Xposed is truly rock star caliber shizzz-in-my-pants!!









Xposed Framework, Xposed App Settings, & LMT Launcher are staples on any rom I flash. I esp. luv that TB backs up & restores the saved configs without a hitch. AOKP's Permissions Manager is on the right track, but I don't like that it's limited to user apps only. Xposed's permission controls work incredibly well. Block shit that some apps have no business accessing.

If you're really into the privacy angle, check out OpenPDroid & Autopatcher (or ApG for Windows based gui to compile patches). I use PDroid Manager along with Xposed App Settings to lock down my phone.

Xposed gives "enhanced" PA portability (albeit with a few less visual tweaks). Regardless, Xposed transformed the way I view flashing roms - esp. when I can add sum PA flava to Slim Bean, HB, or whatever the hell else I flash. Truly kick ass utility.

Plus, none of my shit would look right without the dpi, font, & ui tweaks. Luh dis sheit, mang.


----------



## sugartibbs

Fuck, hate to change, get out of my setup till i"ve read everything, but if Yosup is blushing, gushing like Bierrbeska, the russian "actress" better get involved, playin, need to check it out...


----------



## shiznu

Thanks J so far the only audio mod I've had to use term on is that acid and its not stable enough for me. So far the nexus louder V7b3 i think has been the best. I lean toward noozoxide but the eq lack customisation. Gnex sound suck stock so in always looking for something.
On a different note i might have an aokpub build out later or in the morning with lots of cool yet unreleased features. Anybody interested? I'll do a toro maybe grouper and mako as long as i could get a tester for mako. All i ask on the mako is a tester that has experience just in case I don't for see any problems but i don't have the device. I will work other devices in if there's a demand. Mako testers pm me please. Thanks guys. If it compiles out with all my changes ill post with some of the new features

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> Fuck, hate to change, get out of my setup till i"ve read everything ... need to check it out...


Xposed Framework threads:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1574401
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2012770

Temporary modules repository (ie. the main villainroms site has been down for a while):
http://mohammadag.xc...Android/Xposed/
* App Settings module is main attraction. Haven't used any of the other stuff listed there.

In a nutshell:
* Install: XposedInstaller_2.1.4.apk & AppSettings_0.4.apk
* Run Xposed Installer >> hit the "install/update" button >> in the modules tab, checkmark "App Settings" module (to activate it).
* Reboot.
* Run App Settings (formerly Xposed App Settings) & start tweaking to your heart's content.
* After your sheit is tight, hit the "Save" button icon. Then, hit menu and "launch" to test out the settings.

Permission Controls:
For starters, you can strip it down and work your way from there - ie. allowing INTERNET, READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE, WAKE_LOCK, WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE. On the rare occassion, some apps (ie. Catch Notes) still require ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE to work (or even launch without FC'ing). Some good sheit to play around with.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... but if Yosup is blushing, gushing like Bierrbeska, the russian "actress" better get involved, playin ...


Babushka ... ???










Wtf ... ???


----------



## shiznu

yosup said:


> Xposed Framework threads:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1574401
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2012770
> 
> Temporary modules repository (ie. the main villainroms site has been down for a while):
> http://mohammadag.xc...Android/Xposed/
> 
> In a nutshell:
> * Install: XposedInstaller_2.1.4.apk & AppSettings_0.4.apk
> * Run Xposed Installer >> hit the "install/update" button >> in the modules tab, checkmark "App Settings" module (to activate it).
> * Reboot.
> * Run App Settings (formerly Xposed App Settings) & start tweaking to your heart's content.
> * After your sheit is tight, hit the "Save" button icon. Then, hit menu and "launch" to test out the settings.
> 
> Permission Controls:
> For starters, you can strip it down and work your way from there - ie. allowing INTERNET, READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE, WAKE_LOCK, WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE. On the rare occassion, some apps (ie. Catch Notes) still require ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE to work (or even launch without FC'ing). Some good sheit to play around with.


 Yosup who is the author of X-posed fw and can thus be added to any ROM source or would you have to build the ROM fw around it. As in not flashing a zip but built into ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yosup

shiznu said:


> Yosup who is the author of X-posed fw and can thus be added to any ROM source or would you have to build the ROM fw around it. As in not flashing a zip but built into ROM.


AFAIK, rovo89 is the main dev. I'm not too familiar with the dev/source side of things, but you may find better insight in the first two posts of his thread (esp. the 2nd FAQ part): http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1574401. I believe it was originally AOSP-based, but I've been able to use it on AOSP / AOKP / CM based roms.

Also, if it helps any:

*Source code:*
https://github.com/rovo89/Xposed (the C++ part)
https://github.com/rovo89/XposedBridge (the Java part)
https://github.com/r...XposedInstaller (Installer app)


----------



## shiznu

yosup said:


> AFAIK, rovo89 is the main dev. I'm not too familiar with the dev/source side of things, but you may find better insight in the first two posts of his thread (esp. the 2nd FAQ part): http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1574401. I believe it was originally AOSP-based, but I've been able to use it on AOSP / AOKP / CM based roms.
> 
> Also, if it helps any:
> 
> *Source code:*
> https://github.com/rovo89/Xposed (the C++ part)
> https://github.com/rovo89/XposedBridge (the Java part)
> https://github.com/r...XposedInstaller (Installer app)


Thank you so much yosup. I'll read up on it tomorrow. Tonight its 12rds me against github and I'm walking out this bitch with the strap. Looking for anyone that is knowledge in git or java that might be interested in getting a team together if anyone knows anyone hit me up. Graphics guys to black night been doing some stuff for me but im not sure if he wants the job or not ( i know real life slows us down) but its his if he wants it.

PS. I thought i heard someone mention the DT Axiom rom . To each his own i guess but that guy is a bag of dick chips, crybaby that put every member of rootz down so he can cross the burning bridge go home and cry into his pillow. Team hater my ass don't fu*ck with my rootz peeps. / sorry rant over that's the last time ill talk about that puddy cat here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats all good and well,Yosup but I may need to wait for the Vampire of tampa,those women were extrely...Russian attractive ,there was no hooting and the moustache ride is usually on me.LMFO2x


----------



## samsgun357

Xposed xtheme engine beta 5 http://db.tt/qEh3z6JN
Xposed icon themer http://db.tt/DBL07ojr
The first is for applying themes on stock based ROMs, or any ROM without theme chooser. There aren't many xthemes available yet but apparently its easy to port theme chooser themes to xtheme so won't be long.
The second is for applying apex/nova/adw themes and icons, plus some other icon themes, on any launcher.

Cool stuff for sure. Was it you, Yosup that mentioned this before? 
Go ahead zen boys, xpose yourselves!

Tibby, this is my rifle, this is my gun, I'm on patrol brother. If you hear the squeal of a pig, you know dfresh is with me.

That is all for now.


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Xposed xtheme engine beta 5 http://db.tt/qEh3z6JN
> Xposed icon themer http://db.tt/DBL07ojr
> The first is for applying themes on stock based ROMs, or any ROM without theme chooser. There aren't many xthemes available yet but apparently its easy to port theme chooser themes to xtheme so won't be long.
> The second is for applying apex/nova/adw themes and icons, plus some other icon themes, on any launcher.
> 
> Cool stuff for sure. Was it you, Yosup that mentioned this before?
> Go ahead zen boys, xpose yourselves!
> 
> That is all for now.


Am i missing something it sounds like this is for roms without the theme chooser engine. Or is it for both with more control over the icons and such?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznu

As yall might can tell i am suffering from severe insomnia. Thinking i really want to try to get an android team together so if anyone or anyone you know has any skills hit me up. I already messaged blacknight to see if he might be down for graphics. Still need a java guy, i might have one really good one but haven't gotten a commit yet. I'm pretty good with github and kanging code from others. So plz if you can fill any spots plz let me know and let's talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

never rooted for Federer till now


----------



## yosup

That Simon dude sucks ass. No tactics. No strategy. The dumbass keeps hitting to Federer's forehand. He can't dictate side-to-side claycourt play. No idea how he got set 2 & 3. Maybe Fed's ankle was tweaked. Take a page from Rafa's book and hammer Federer's backhand. Keep shooting for the corners. Hope the chump can do some shit and win this thing. Fed's won enough. He's tamed his smug arrogant sound bites over the years, but I don't care for the dude. Gimme Johnny Mac. Gimme Playboy-bunny-hunny Connors. Gimme some good lovin. Move aside, and let the man go thru. Let the man go thru.

Chic tennis is lame. Win 2 sets and go get a massage. Buy some shoes. Floss yo ass. I dig Sharapova's aggressive style, but damn, dude ... I'd have to buy thick ear plugs if we wuz rockin the boudoir.


----------



## yosup

Yo, Count Fleshula ...
Today's episode is brought to you by the numbers: 91 ... and 77.
Hihihihiih!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

I wanna see Crosby tonight, Pitt got worked game 1, was a big Bruin fan, was a kid the night Bobby Orr flew.


----------



## shiznu

I don't guess we have many Star Wars fans or know many. I mean die hard I have something I need to sell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lapdog01

Zen Fam'ly. Sorry about the infrequent posts, but All 24 hours have been accounted for lately, So i am Torn in many directions these days. I am glad to see the love surface in the Zen thread once again. D'fresh and Mr. B..Way to reconcile 



Yosup Ma bro..I also am NOT a federer fan. ( Did you hear me screaming for the Hawks at the UC yesterday?) nice to read the yo posts as always. Wood..I will be going to Kentucky late June. We Need to Meet. Details forthcoming.. Sugah-T Glad you dodged the EF-5 Bullet. Be safe, and keep makin me laugh via post. Jorge, I just rolled past your town on 88 doing 90.. only,,, NOT IN MY A-8 CUZ IT'S STILL IN THE BODY SHOP







 (endrant) To all my Zen-Bro's, Gunny, Ray , Ndawggy, eddy,Shiz, Dr.Shred Be peaceful, Happy, safe, and prosperous. If I didn't mention you, charge it to my ancient, feeble mind, but not ma heart..ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Tampa, I can tell your worried, eerily quiet, my people hunted the plains, your a limping gazelle If the Pacers do you at home, Ill pony up for the newest cheese whiz for our snacks, maybe an inport bev...

Is there going to be a car left in Detroit, way too aggressive..

The reason Gordon,Stewart and Patrick get so pissed off, they came up in open wheel, theres a certain etiquete in blocking and passing,and at Indy and Daytona you cant touch open wheel.


----------



## 0909xelA

Xposed mod is actually very good. I ve been using it on s3 and now I tried it on s4 too and it works. Does all the essential things. Being able to change color of toggles etc and center clock without flashing themes is excellent.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Man just had it out with a certain member of team kang. Gunny knows what I'm talking about. Its so hard sometimes to be the bigger man but I know it is the best thing to do. What comes around goes around right? Ugh I just gotta let it go. Be a good time for a relaxing smoke. Ugh help me cope zen family.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznu

Hey this is the zen lounge I need a philosophical way to say its better to help people than to treat them like they are stupid. And it needs to fit in a tapatalk SIG. Gunny you know what I'm up to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## samsgun357

Do unto others, unless there post sucks, then flame there ass!

That is all for now.


----------



## sugartibbs

Alex, hope you grace us with your "off Topic", your avatar is always epic, the total black was ahead of its time, we play with them here, almost ready to pull the trigger on xposed, but Im extremely careful to a fault, read,read,read,...

Gunny i once saw a button that said"stress is the inability to kick someones ass who truly deserves it"
Give coordinates if you need an anonomous wingman


----------



## shiznu

I'm just gonna come out with it. Is that OK with the family? Akellar who just recently joined Team Kang decided that it would be better to belittle me instead of trying to help. He does this to a lot of people just search his post. So I kept it real and told him his ROM is nothing but a modified manifest renamed also. I'm still steaming about it. Thank God for gunny on gtalk or I might have posted something bad. I know I should let it go but what do you do. That's one thing I don't play is being dissed like that. And I'm not a prick I try to treat people good yall know that. Anyway I'll stop crying I just believe its better to kick ass than kiss it. Thanks for putting up with me guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Akellar? mmmI gotta name


----------



## shiznu

Hell yeah tibby. Should I post it or DM you.

Its like my man Royceda59 says" he like startin sh*t I like endin sh*t"
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Akellar? mmmI gotta name


You gotta message.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

"fear a patient man" he's never seen our act.


----------



## sugartibbs

pbs, discovery if you wonder why I stay up at night


----------



## shiznu

Thanks for the support guys I had to run some errands and had all kind of DM and messages. Even some top admins here. When you have strong friends what chance does your enemies have.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

Shiz, this this the Zen Familia, we got each other's backs. We've done is once before and we'll do it again. Link a post or is it the G3 section here or the brownish side or where...


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Shiz, this this the Zen Familia, we got each other's backs. We've done is once before and we'll do it again. Link a post or is it the G3 section here or the brownish side or where...


The covo was in DM the thread above is his miraculously totally original ROM for toro which all of it is kanged from vanir and aokp. And AOKP got mad at a member for the pub builds and its a lot the same.
I will post the DM if someone tells me how.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

Edit I found his reply to you in the AK GNex and it didn't seem malicious. I probably have to reread your OG post.. Probably was a PM

Oops u replied already... Was a DM?


----------



## sugartibbs

hmmm


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Edit I found his reply to you in the AK GNex and it didn't seem malicious. I probably have to reread your OG post.. Probably was a PMOops u replied already... Was a DM?


We used to get along but I think that's over and the way he talks to others is wrong. You ever knew anyone that had to be right and smarter than anyone else. I dare you to go to that thread and ask something obvious. Something in the op.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

I may have called doug a jackass once but he is still trying to dry hump me, flame him Shiz and let it go, aint nothin,people are brave online, he shit if we called him out


----------



## dougfresh

Maybe you're better of just forgetting about it Shiznu. Ain't no man better than you pushing keys and hiding behind a screen. I've logged several posts in the brownside angrily f-bombing idiots with no respect, but afterwards I feel bad cuz I'm better than that. I'll think of something good to post over there


----------



## dougfresh

Edit double post! I'm really starting to dislike the newer chrome betas...double post, can't download certain attachments, upload my résumé etc


----------



## sugartibbs

It is different,but Tampa you gotta lose it, or I'll gloss you "the Patacat"
Good god, even after I figured it out..


----------



## shiznu

Anyway I'm done never really let it upset me its just hard for me not to call people when they need it. I'm just glad my ass ain't that tight. Geez man smoke a fatty, get laid or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus



sugartibbs said:


> It is different,but Tampa you gotta lose it, or I'll gloss you "the Patacat"
> Good god, even after I figured it out..


OK tibbs I thought I was getting better but can u translate this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

You guys are awesome tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Its unfortunatly, a long story.. Merica, its not a beaver! its a (rootziki) platapus on a brown scateboard.


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> It is different,but Tampa you gotta lose it, or I'll gloss you "the Patacat"
> Good god, even after I figured it out..


 Exactly what Shiznu said! Dude this is 'MERICA!!! Lol

Never mind I won't wanna know


----------



## samsgun357

Yo shiz, plenty of douches around, all just vinegar water and stink pretty. This thread is here for us to vent, ask questions, ask for support or just plain old BS'ing. I've got my panties in a bunch over something some ass posted to me (won't forget that tibbs) lol. My point is, you never know what's going on in the life of the person on the other end and you can't let their shite get you down. Sometimes a post can lose the true intention of someone's text and come of shitty, and sometimes its just shitty. Either way, Zen got yo back mofo!!

Yo DF, what man you don't like me or something? Here you go again pissing people off...gtalk mang gtalk lol

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## samsgun357

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! What the fangule,







Gunny just text me with you're GT a long everyone else. My brain isn't cooperating to look back









Or dougfresh69


----------



## lapdog01

shiznu said:


> Anyway I'm done never really let it upset me its just hard for me not to call people when they need it. I'm just glad my ass ain't that tight. Geez man smoke a fatty, get laid or something.


Shiz,I find that MOST people don't equal our standards of helpfullness in life, That's why you found the ZEN thread. Not everyone would fit in here, so when you post for help elsewhere you don't get the Zen answer that you have come to expect over here. Check my number of posts on the brownside compared to here. You're good man..Peace


----------



## shiznu

*Eric Cartman voice*
"I love you guys"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

Anyone try the new Gmail v 4.5 yet? Looks cool, almost Metro UI-ish, and tabs. Interesting that the versions mostly go by Android platforms. This one is 4.5... Will it be JB 4.5 this month or in July?


----------



## skynet11

I'm waiting for Team Blackout to release a clear version of the new Gmail


----------



## Woody

Ya that will be pretty sweet. From what I've read BBoy has his Team site built pretty much and now he is moving the work towards his own site (both linked in the OP in case anyone wanted them).

So I installed the Viper sound mods (I did FX and the other one and am running in compatability mode) and I have to say that I am impressed. I'm still tweaking it a bit and am using the OPs recommendations for settings as a base-line. Not bad at all. Also using the Xperia IRs (which there are a crap-ton of them in there). Sound is much richer.


----------



## dougfresh

Yup inverted or clear is my style for sure. I think I was running that Viper Audio a couple months ago and I think I shared here but I'm not too sure. I was impressed! New versions must be bad ass. Imma blast a new ROM today Raspberry by Rescarlo (BA guy) and do some audio and framework tweaks with Xplosed. Then I'm gonna bite my nails watching the Heat, then I'll come back drunk on Rootz and shoot the shiz hihi


----------



## shiznu

skynet11 said:


> I'm waiting for Team Blackout to release a clear version of the new Gmail


Jeff welcome to the zen lounge,great group of guys. I was adopted in not long ago. This is how a thread should be. 
Edit: OK I've heard too many good things. When I get a full charge I'm flashing the viper mod. Will report back.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Don't sweat it doug, you guys just needed a little drama, you had too long a winning streak, you needed a little fear in your season. I have an unexplainable love of hocky, at playoff time, but Ill be surfing, lookn for Hibbert to be in foul trouble, everything is to the rack tonight.

I wanna see the gmail too, funny though i keep it modded 1/2 page, can't think of the last time i got an important gmail. its a text world.


----------



## dougfresh

Season stats suggests that the Heat haven't lost two in a row since early Jan.(wowsers). It's the playoffs so anything can happen. I'll bet ya a million dollars that Pat Rilley has given them a bunch of motivational fire, especially that stuff they did in 2006. Spolstra also needs a little whoop ass under him.


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs I swear by Gmail, then unimportant stuff goes to my hotmail, then sweepstakes and stuff like that goes to my Live inbox. So shit that I wanna be notified on goes on gmail etc, Obamas personal emails, bank trafficking, Betty Cocker's daily cookie suggestions, and so forth

OOPS! I meant to post the new Gmail, follow the links http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/03/gmail-android/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget


----------



## sugartibbs

well, most of mine are Bolivian small aircraft deliveries schedules, Wolfgang Puck asking for advice and those pesky "russian Wives" get off me. well in a minute, imean 3 minutes


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah yeah I didn't mean anything corrupted hmm hmm. Sugar....they call you sugar and it's not because of your pastries. Must be the Peruvian Sugar Coated Chinchelos (Guinea Pigz)


----------



## shiznu

We are Zen, don't get it twisted again
speak on anyone and see how much sh*t you step in, true meaning of friends
speak truth with no spin, your a d**k and your fake, that's called a dildo my friend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

I found out what happened to the Axi0m ROM dev. He got chastised and posted a pic of his manhood! Lolol.


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> I found out what happened to the Axi0m ROM dev. He got chastised and posted a pic of his manhood! Lolol.


I followed what was going on with that and dude was IMO another case of an arrogant jerk and attacked people he shouldn't have and burned a lot of bridges here.I compare him to akellar. If 50 people think your a d**k then its possible you might be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Fuck,pitt vs Bruins, Heat vs. Pacers..and me and dougs story, Rainman..my remote may overheat


----------



## shiznu

OK one more from my twisted mind. Irony is it takes a really small penis to make someone a really big dick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

Big 3 is back in action.


----------



## samsgun357

A new play store is out. I don't know what's different. I went to check that gmail, which I guess I already have and no more inversion. Sure enough its a new version.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

I say blast those pieces like my ****** are doing! Allen is killing! Old Schools! 15 lead. I'm still skeerd


----------



## dougfresh

D.Wade! D.Wade!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude you guys have serious talent, they were just waiting for the call, d.wade has always been sick, since Marquette

Who tole you bout hibbert, and Beiber is going to bring back my avatar with that hat, sorry guys...


----------



## sugartibbs

Welcome Skynet11, its a right of passage Im glossing you Modfather Mini Me


----------



## dougfresh

I DON'T GIVE a rats ass about Hilbert. True talent though. Full quarter of game!! Game 7

I DON'T GIVE a rats ass about Hilbert. True talent though. Full quarter of game!! Game 7


----------



## dougfresh

I DON'T GIVE a rats ass about Hilbert. #nohomo True talent though. Full quarter of game!! Game 7.

I DON'T GIVE a rats ass about Hilbert. #nohomo True talent though. Full quarter of game!! Game 7. 
Bring back your sorry ass avatar if it's okc or ind


----------



## sugartibbs

Its ok, Its ok ,yes I know there are 213 pretzals in this package doug, were gonna pull over, they have assorted puddings.dougie ray


----------



## dougfresh

Thank you Obama, thank you Yosup and thank you Tibby *****! Ooooooooohhhhhhh, Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Ohhhh Heat WIN!


----------



## dougfresh

Spurs got 10 days of rest. I call it in 6


----------



## sugartibbs

How bad do we scare the skynet?

Cause i kinda got a talent for that


----------



## dougfresh

P.Reilly! P.Reilly!

A fight!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm not going to stay to give my Heat the Eastern conference finals trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm buying beer! I'm off tomorrow lol


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Welcome Skynet11, its a right of passage Im glossing you Modfather Mini Me


Skynet is my bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

SSSH me and Doug are getting ready to make some jack in Vegas, and typical, he nearly gets laid...


----------



## dougfresh

Shawn, Douglas, Steve , Sam, Freddy, Lap, and Brian and Brad rolling in Vegas not giving a darm! Hangover Part #4 lolplopopllpplpplp. Yup

And J and J and Mr ***** NDWGS

I'm a text..... I'm dangerous sonnny


----------



## sugartibbs

Do not tempt fate,
Stay in your shoes, and make your free throws, we aint kids, just talk like them


----------



## dougfresh

I still think all u douches are my absolute friends! I mentioned something about a reunion in Tampon. Hey there's a XDA thing soon in South Beach Miami??????? Sugar I'll dress up you up personally. No purple and blue jeans man


----------



## dougfresh

What's going on with Bricks. B- Unit

What's going on with Bricks. B- Unit

What's going on with Bricks. B- Unit

I'm gonna go back to Froyo because Jelly is too advanced for Chrome! Triple posts was good to go!


----------



## sugartibbs

I know how many y bricks are in the wall
I know how many Z bricks are in the wall 
..signed Pink Floyd

Froyo, i remember her, like fog on a beautiful morning, it was fun


----------



## dougfresh

AOSP browser now



sugartibbs said:


> I know how many y bricks are in the wall
> I know how many Z bricks are in the wall
> ..signed Pink Floyd


LMOA!!! That song rips ass.


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar, I got your gmail now, it's [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## sugartibbs

oh c'mon that aint close to dirty enough, I have a certain reputation to upkeep, And certain Russian FmailGmail is always fresh, Live it large homie, the Spurs lurk, 
You have to be loading up on Cheese whiz, Wal mart chips and name brand beer for the finals down there?? am I right?


----------



## sugartibbs

espn2
can james take over the game
espn2
suga haiku, and you still dont understand chromosomes

merica lite


----------



## dougfresh

Drop a Tibby Haiku, *****! I love em


----------



## dougfresh

shiznu said:


> I followed what was going on with that and dude was IMO another case of an arrogant jerk and attacked people he shouldn't have and burned a lot of bridges here.I compare him to akellar. If 50 people think your a d**k then its possible you might be.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


DF always thinks... If it smells like shit, looks like shit, it's probably shit! I live this way and almost always right


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> DF always thinks... If it smells like shit, looks like shit, it's probably shit! I live this way and almost always right


Hey Fresh we gotta calls em as we sees em. I've never been good at sugarcoating things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznu

My first java book should be here Friday. Wish me luck guys, I'm gonna need it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Java Script commands
Where is my unicorn dust
Think doug snorted it
haiku


----------



## dougfresh

Hey man, I never inhaled


----------



## ndwgs

skynet11 said:


> My first java book should be here Friday. Wish me luck guys, I'm gonna need it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Hollyyyyyy Camatillo! Dooooo it!

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Btw, thought i'd share this...

Did I ever see a GPS lock @21 birds out of 22? Blew me off. Literaly.

Look down

See. Told you it blew me... off. Hihihi

Jussssst kidders!









Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Could be skynet,look at me, thats all they do, thats why Im locked down here..


----------



## dougfresh

ndwgs said:


> Blew me off. Literaly.
> Nate, damn brother, DAT SoloFresh does it all! Did you purchase a special edition or something? Number 4 of 20? Lol. I think you need to lay off that special apk I sent ya " "Sys Config"
> 
> 
> See. Told you it blew me... off. Hihihi
> 
> Jussssst kidders!
> 
> View attachment 40890
> 
> 
> Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Man, what is going on with google and xp? ran 2 diagnostics y/day and had a fc on my whole system just now, forcing me to 8
Im going to upgrade but, but cant do it in the snap of a finger.
My phone and computer talk via phone, those mfss. Always wondered about Chrome


----------



## dougfresh

Din-din tonight 
OK shit is not uploading, I have a pic of 2 glorious T-Bones. Oh well


----------



## sugartibbs

retyped several times, had a couple of classics, be cool sugar

hmm well Im sure everything will be ok.


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, shit..will you ever learn, its ribeyes with about 20 min of allegre marinade , over real charcoal, i prefer a blackened Phrudomme rub, but thats just me, hope your peeps have their teeth wired tighht, when I perform a steak Knife is unthinkable, till after the wine is served.


----------



## dougfresh

I know Tibb, but Tbones were on sale today. The more marbling the better, ribeyes are my fav! Do you guys have Publix over there? $7.99 lb for USDA Choice. I read an article that beef cost is the highest since the early 80's due to the drought.


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude, your slow, i get it, your my friend, I live on a farm in Broken Arrow Oklahoma I could walk out and poke a fork in a little tender one, we raise cattle, and that might be code, theres a trailer park nearby.

I love fing with you Tampa, pretty boring here...


----------



## shiznu

I'm about to throw some big ole ribyes on the grill my self. Are we sending subliminal messages through telekinesis or what.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

On a different note any new rumors out about if and when a new nexus could surface. I think the n4 will hold its on for a good while longer but I will hold out a bit longer to avoid being a year behind. I can't wait to get unlocked and give vzw the appropriate finger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Shiz , get down, how rich are you guys, we raise em and caint eat them, personal.. if you raise them you cant do it, hard enough taking them to the stockyards, 2 of my sisters are vegetarians, if you grow them it changes you.

Honestly I mostly eat fruits and vegetables,Another month and its out of the garden, nothing better, but I love a good steak,and respect it.


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Shiz , get down, how rich are you guys, we raise em and caint eat them, personal.. if you raise them you cant do it, hard enough taking them to the stockyards, 2 of my sisters are vegetarians, if you grow them it changes you.


I would have no problems eating what I raised but I am from Alabama. On a diff subject I suspect I lost a friend because of a problem I had with a friend of his. If its not true fine if it is well that's straight up female. Come on younger guys get your balls in check before its to late. Oh well to quote Mr jayz I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one. Come on my brothers preach on it,keeping it real.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dougfresh

Tibb, you're a fluffer! Only queers and steers eat fruits and veggies. Lemme guess, your favorite is quinoa salad and Greek yogurt topped with honey








Lol! Just messing around, FabioTibbs!


----------



## sugartibbs

shiz, Im a dead shot Archery deer hunter, Diamond 40 lb,draw, full gilly, did you just call me what i think you called me?


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> shiz, Im a dead shot Archery deer hunter, Diamond 40 lb,draw, full gilly, did you just call me what i think you called me?


ugh wasn't calling you anything. Was it the I'm from Alabama part. Everything after that was directed at someone else.
Edit in other words youll have to explain a little more. I wanna speak that tibby and dougie language but I can't quit nail it yet.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, your alabama, were alot similar, anyone else ,no prob,but Im an Okie, I know your tough, makes me start barking, just saying its tough to raise animals you get to know, and knowing their going to McDonalds.You have fed and cared for them..

cause we have to pay the bills


----------



## shiznu

Need to direct more people to our little thread here. We need to teach sense of humor, how not to be so sensitive and how to properly handle your bizness. Man when did younger guys start getting periods. I'm gonna have to send some donations marked with buy kotex only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sugartibbs

Great,cause was a little concerned Doug might have missed his period, Saturday night was ,,,pretty wacky, had to be there Shiz, "no Way DNA'


----------



## sugartibbs

Weps, bring us to "hotel Corpin"
Wind Speeds?
Tampa is in range,sir,speeds 14 knots.
Any activity?
negative
The sheer lack of activity, I find ominous


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Weps, bring us to "hotel Corpin"
> Wind Speeds?
> Tampa is in range,sir,speeds 14 knots.
> Any activity?
> negative
> The sheer lack of activity, I find ominous


 This is Tibby arriving at the Tampa airport ROFL!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

View attachment 40938
verrry cool, but i was hoping Terminator.


----------



## shiznu

Just reading the title of this thread again.After the week I've had I've lost a little faith in mankind. Hell the Zen family got it nailed we have a mission but I think we are going to have to increase the one post at a time. Man I'm glad we got mad respect for one another. I've seen threads hit elementary level fast. I'm really shocked at the lack of communication skills and lack of maturity I've seen here lately. Tibbs what can we do?

Edit its been so bad it inspired my new SIG.


----------



## shiznu

shiznu said:


> Just reading the title of this thread again.After the week I've had I've lost a little faith in mankind. Hell the Zen family got it nailed we have a mission but I think we are going to have to increase the one post at a time. Man I'm glad we got mad respect for one another. I've seen threads hit elementary level fast. I'm really shocked at the lack of communication skills and lack of maturity I've seen here lately. Tibbs what can we do?
> 
> Edit its been so bad it inspired my new SIG.


Well didn't mean to quote

I speak the truth how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

How late will your mommy let you stay up dOug, cause I think we've found your range


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> How late will you stay with my mommy let you stay up dOug, cause I think we've found your range


 All night bro, all night


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, on my cell, where are you, just left the bar


----------



## sugartibbs

Sweatheart ,glad to see you reunite and uncomfotably hug with your long lost brother, but you need to come home...you scarin me Doug. im guessing its on?


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs you need a woman bruh! www.flirthookup.com


----------



## shiznu

Ok that axiom ROM guy is a little bitch go check out the twitter war we had. I tried to explain to him that he wouldn't say all that to my face and it digressed to a third grade level. Usually the more you talk the bigger kitty you are. Maybe I'll have the honor of meeting this guy one day. I've got a few bjj skills I would like to show him. You can't always be sure the guy your talking to doesn't have skills.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry, thought I pissed you off, this is my vent room, alot going on..and its hard for me to shut up...like a brother you take to the bar, and drag him out before he gets his ass kicked...


----------



## shiznu

@sparkyman216 @b1six I'm done with it if this wasn't on the internet you wouldn't be so ballsy. I can back my shit up in person tough guy
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem 
Go check it out guys


----------



## JennyTaylia

Hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



shiznu said:


> Ok that axiom ROM guy is a little bitch go check out the twitter war we had. I tried to explain to him that he wouldn't say all that to my face and it digressed to a third grade level. Usually the more you talk the bigger kitty you are. Maybe I'll have the honor of meeting this guy one day. I've got a few bjj skills I would like to show him. You can't always be sure the guy your talking to doesn't have skills.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


how good are your bj skills? And how much does it cost?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

WTF ... Dougie's bleeding? Tibbs poking tender ones? Hammer, please don't hurt 'em.

Lucky brokeback-bromo bastages in He3t. GO SPURS!!!! Hihihiihii!!









@ lappy
Holla!!!!

@ Big Boned'd
I think Xposed's been mentioned several times before. I recall Woodz & NateM16 discussing it. But, yes, I've been known to gush about Xposed like some giddy fairweather Miami Heat fan humping the band wagon (GO SPURS!!).


----------



## shiznu

I can hold my own pretty well I wasn't in very long but it comes pretty naturally. Any knowledge against someone with none is gonna go in your favor. He keeps wanting me to meet him in a g+ hangout I'm not sure getting your friends to gang up makes him tougher. I would meet in a cage tho.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## jaliscojorge

Who needs Jay Leno, Conan Obrien, or whatever other late night host when we have our very own Zen crew







:lol:









From sgs3 quickness


----------



## shiznu

I'm still laughing he challenged me to go to his g+ page? So all his friends can gang up on me. Ugh so are you trying to prove your even more of a girl than I thought. And in case he don't know I have myself a little crew also.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## JennyTaylia

shiznu said:


> I'm still laughing he challenged me to go to his g+ page? So all his friends can gang up on me. Ugh so are you trying to prove your even more of a girl than I thought. And in case he don't know I have myself a little crew also.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


"you're" just sayin...maybe you and your crew can get together and work on spelling?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

@ shiz

Bro, let's not turn this thread into troll-bait fodder. It's a public forum, but we keep it tight. As Tibbs mentioned, it's a select group.

I think it's time for the ModFather to throw down the Hammer of Buddah. This town needs an enema!!


----------



## shiznu

yosup said:


> "you're" just sayin...maybe you and your crew can get together and work on spelling?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


See you don't wanna go there. Man where is gunny or woody when I need em.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem

@yosup he followed me here somehow I don't see how I'm turning the thread into anything. Let's remember he came to our house and attacked one of us.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## JennyTaylia

Round em up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Lol, im cool with everyone here, except 1, who i won't mention, and im a she

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

JennyTaylia said:


> Round em up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Lol, im cool with everyone here, except 1, who i won't mention, and im a she
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not really even concerned with it. If they are cool with you coming in and saying round em up then that's there choice. There will be some different opinions by tomorrow I'm sure.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

oh boy,like to meet you jenny craig, but im not strapped, and you look like im already down and in pain..
Be nice to have a female contributer


----------



## yosup

shiznu said:


> Shiz,I find that MOST people don't equal our standards of helpfullness in life, That's why you found the ZEN thread. Not everyone would fit in here, so when you post for help elsewhere you don't get the Zen answer that you have come to expect over here ...


----------



## shiznu

Yeah this is the second thread she has followed me to and with 12 post its really a no brained. I was backing up b1six this @sparkyman216 has been attacking him nonstop. So it can be cleaned up now if you want. I'm not worried about getting in trouble just don't wanna bring the thread down but I'm a loyal friend and I didn't do anything wrong. I stand by my decision

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

Im out see you guys on different threads if I go nex 5, nice while it lasted


----------



## yosup

shiznu said:


> ... I'm a loyal friend and I didn't do anything wrong. I stand by my decision ...


Bro, somehow we're off on a strange tangent here, so let's nip this in the bud. If what I said made you think I'm blaming you, let's dial that way the hell back, man. You & Me ... we're good, bro. If you took offense to what I said, then that's my bad (and was not my intent). Like I said, it's no one's fault here cuz this shit is all in the public ether. I am disappointed to get whiffs of the brownside happening here though. The whole point of this thread was to get away from that stuff. 8000+ posts ... it was bound to happen.

We cool? Let's move on, brother. Like I said, s'all good.


----------



## shiznu

yosup said:


> Bro, somehow we're off on a strange tangent here, so let's nip this in the bud. If what I said made you think I'm blaming you, let's dial that way the hell back, man. You & Me ... we're good, bro. If you took offense to what I said, then that's my bad (and was not my intent). Like I said, it's no one's fault here cuz this shit is all in the public ether. I am disappointed to get whiffs of the brownside happening here though. The whole point of this thread was to get away from that stuff. 8000+ posts ... it was bound to happen.
> 
> We cool? Let's move on, brother. Like I said, s'all good.


All good man gunny helped me see your point as well. I wasent mad nor did I wanna get you involved I guess I misunderstood and was hurt I took it as you were not gonna have my back. But we are good man squashed

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## samsgun357

Wowsa, I didn't come to the lounge for a day and all hades has broke loose. For our new visitors: Welcome to this wacky land where good grammar, proper punctuation and correct spelling of words isn't required. In fact we encourage our brethren to make up new spellings for everyday words. A land where needing a special code is required to decipher some posts and a well placed haiku is comical genius, but I digress.

Brother Shiz, I've got your back homey and look forward to a true war of words as I am a cunning linguist. Let's just keep it out of here. So to those that feel the need to attack, please take it elsewhere. They say the grass isn't always greener on the other side but, in here, we have a lush pasture (tibbs really does!!) of green vegetation. Free from the urine stains and dookie drops that are most other fora.

So as the mayor of munchkin city, I call for an armistice here in the one and only Zen lounge! (Woody is the great and powerful Oz. The rest of you may feel free to choose your character)

Its ya boy Gunny,
aka Big Sammy Bananas, aka Sammy 2 Guns aka Gunman aka The 3 to the 57,aka Big Bad Booty Daddy, laying the smacketh down!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Jenny Mamasita, how you doing... Woof Woof


----------



## shiznu

Thanks gunny that means alot. I don't know if everyone knows how much we have been taking but we have gotten to know each other pretty well so you might get me a little better and you know I was defending a friend and got pulled into it. It didn't have to get that bad but that decision wasn't made by me I just played the hand I was delt.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

im still confused?? I dont like the flame, sometimes we hurt feelings here but its unintentional, and quick apologies, somebody looking to get it on, thats not Zen,,

Thats not why I came here
I thought Jenny Craig was pretty good though, in my confusion


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> im still confused?? I dont like the flame, sometimes we hurt feelings here but its unintentional, and quick apologies, somebody looking to get it on, thats not Zen,,
> 
> Thats not why I came here
> I thought Jenny Craig was pretty good though, in my confusion


I'm not sure what you mean the flamer was not me the flamer was the guy attacking on Twitter and the chic that followed me to
Three threads trying to troll me. I don't consider backing friends flaming. Gunny read some tweets he knows what was going on. If I misunderstood you then disregard

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

disreguard, when someone we dont know attacks you on this thread, they are a flamer and its open season, just didn't see it coming, and still dont know the circumstances, but we got your back


----------



## dougfresh

I just wanna get to know Jenny a little better lol. I'm a Gemini how 'bout you sexy ;D

Seems like you guys need a Internet Hug, here ya go! Got it..did ya get it


----------



## sugartibbs

Aquarius, man Doug can we get back to insulting each other, though everything I do is going to have a Jenny Motif, Lets be honest Jenny Talia is pretty witty...got an answer for the teddy bear?


----------



## shiznu

Better get to know her quick its well known by the higher ups what she is up to.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## yosup

Dougie, you on the Jenny Craig Pink Taco diet? Is that why you bleeding?


----------



## dougfresh

I tink Jenny McCarthy wuz checking ya on ur spellin and grammare Lol. See what I did here. Jenny where R U....Kisses XO


----------



## sugartibbs

if she's under 300lbs and shaved its nohomo..signed $75,000 lighter Hibbert...


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> Dougie, you on the Jenny Craig Pink Taco diet? Is that why you bleeding?


I'm blowing chunks brothah!! YUCKY hihi. Yes,Yes, I like Jenny pink tacos, hell I'll even take brown tacos. Just give me tacos Jennnyyyyyyyy please


----------



## yosup

Brown tacos ... LOLOLOL!! Chocolate Starfish?









You fantasizing about Jenny & Golden Showers again ... ?


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug are you gonna let me get away with that teddy bear? was really expecting incoming..

Shit yosup ,,thats me..they just cut me out and airbrushed mustard and cheese, many takes ...it was windy that day, and she had to spit her gum out


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> if she's under 300lbs and shaved its nohomo..signed $75,000 lighter Hibbert...


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> I tink Jenny McCarthy wuz checking ya on ur spellin and grammare Lol. See what I did here. Jenny where R U....Kisses XO


Well in the interest of keeping it peaceful I will refrain from spelling it out any clearer and the grammar would surly get her exited.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Doug are you gonna let me get away with that teddy bear? was really expecting incoming..


I thought it was cute FluffyTibbs I like gif Teddy's and Jenny with hotdogs and musty

Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog flavored water YEAH wat cha know bout dis


----------



## sugartibbs

Shiz, let it go, if grammer and punctuatwhatever made us credible, i'd be long gone, I have a very strong english background, I do it for fun,...

uhummm chocolate starfish?

Was honestly hoping the teddy bear would bring noobinneed... back his teddy bear spread was epic, still on my tool bar...


----------



## samsgun357

I found her guys








Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Shiz, let it go, if grammer and punctuatwhatever made us credible, i'd be long gone, I have a very strong english background, I do it for fun,...
> 
> uhummm chocolate starfish?Was honestly hoping the teddy bear would bring noobinneed... back his teddy bear spread was epic, still on my tool bar...


Man I'm from Alabama and I'm on that hip hop Gotta pretty sick flo for a white boy from bama but could anyone expect me to know anything about gramner for real. Its genetically impossible plus who wants to give up there personality. I'm good with my speaking so might as well accept it.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

fuck gunny, i was just getting ready to to go to bed, and I see that hottie,,,can I help her find her vagina? is she g+ maybe webcam?

gotta be wide webcam, aint payin to see one thigh

Just give me the number, I know her name is jenny Talia


----------



## sugartibbs

its a respect league
playas come and playas go
Zen is a Brick'd wall
suga Haiku


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! I'm still up drinking blood! Maybe I gotta slam down some brews to get me back in my coffin


----------



## sugartibbs

oh please, we know there is a young girl, cheese whiz,yeah some brews, and Jenny talia involved, but its none of my business...well someone has to keep an eye out here, as long as it not in the papers...


----------



## shiznu

This turned out better than I could ever expected thank you guys. I'm laughing again.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

cool Shiz, might get an hour sleep before I have to take care of business, but its cool Im never bored really. great peeps here...


----------



## Woody

Holy Feck!!! What the hell happened over night? I read all the posts and yes it seemed as Jenny followed over from wherever the issue started boiling. No big deal. It happens. In the past two days, we have had a Moderator (Skynet/Jeff) and a possible troll (Jenny) in this thread. Both are welcome as long as intents are Zen-like but whatever is happening out in the ether world of ROM threads or what.... leave that shit out there. Shiz, I know you didn't invite it here and no one holds you to that, so no worries. You are part of the group and we have your back.

We all know that this thread and the site for that matter are a privilege and not an entitlement, but the last few days have been bad. If a common user (my mother or your son or niece) came in here to hang out, they would be appalled by some of the language and comments (derogatory or not). This thread is daily on the Top 5 threads on the RW homepage, so drifters will always come and go, whether they post or just read. We are all grown ass men and know our shit both in the Android world and the real world.

Let's try to keep this thread what it has always been....a place of solace that is hidden away from all the drama that e-peen creates where we can talk as friends, support (both tech and personal) and above all family.

_*Edit*_: _Sorry for the cursing. You guys know I very rarely do so in posts, but I take great pride in what we have built here and would hate for it to be struck down with a click of a button. I have to do it on the brown side all the time and each time I do, I reflect back to our group and what we stand for._


----------



## samsgun357

blacknight1114 said:


> Your images are too big bro. Size em down to like 480×680 the desc.txt will resize em anyway. I had that problem before bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I used that program you reco'ed, was definitely nice for batch ops, but the BA is still not working. I packed it up and tried it, it didn't play at all. I think I did something wrong....
Help a brother out!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

No worries so far today. I got a little zenned last night and had a great convo with gunny. I think we might have been separated at birth or something. One of us would say a thing we were interested in or tell a life experience and it was kinda spooky how much we have in common. I'm still a little tired I think we talked until 4am gunny time which is 3am my time. I would do it again anytime. So you know what to do if you get bored gunny.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## shiznu

@woody it was quite silly in a way and I hate that it followed me here. But these are some special kind of people. I'm not sure if medication could help these peeps. It was like trying to argue with a 8 yr old with a bad cussing problem. But know I would never bring drama here intentionally. I don't know if your in twitter much but look for @sparkyman216 and be prepared to loose a little faith in humanity.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem



shiznu said:


> @woody it was quite silly in a way and I hate that it followed me here. But these are some special kind of people. I'm not sure if medication could help these peeps. It was like trying to argue with a 8 yr old with a bad cussing problem. But know I would never bring drama here intentionally. I don't know if your in twitter much but look for @sparkyman216 and be prepared to loose a little faith in humanity.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


Edit: and I wanna thank Dogie and tibbs the way the things y'all were saying was awesome. Not sure she will be back or not but it was great and I owe an apology for not having enough faith in yall. Don't know what your true intentions were but it worked out great.
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## Woody

I know someone was talking about getting a ROKU not too long ago but Engadget has a post about Slickdeals on ROKU and a N7 32gb for $200 plus a few other goodies. Go get 'em.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> I know someone was talking about getting a ROKU not too long ago but Engadget has a post about Slickdeals on ROKU and a N7 32gb for $200 plus a few other goodies. Go get 'em.


wow good price on the m7 . I had a roku once but took it back. I just picked up the net gear geo and so far I'm happy with it. 48$ at wally world

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## ndwgs

To Echo Wooddyyyyy....

WHAT DA FARRRRKKKKKKKK the Herald Angels sing... Is it Christmas yet? HIHIHIHI

Ok... That is all.

Ok I wuv you, buh byyyeeee!


----------



## ndwgs

EGAD Brain!!! What does that mean?

Oy... Promise me Pinky. NEVER BREED.

G'Night Everybody! MUUUUAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HELLOOOOOOOOOOO NURSE! (I use this phrase often in real life, LMAO, no joke)

-Animaniacs


----------



## samsgun357

Lmao Naters! I love animaniacs! When I was young I never realized how explicit those references were. Nice post homey, keep us laughing!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## ndwgs

Another one....

Wheel Of Morality...

Early to rise, early to bed, makes a Man healthy, but Socially dead!

.... it makes me wonder, it applies to each and everybody here!








samsgun357 said:


> Lmao Naters! I love animaniacs! When I was young I never realized how explicit those references were. Nice post homey, keep us laughing!
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Hahahaha, that's my childhood right there.

Got all my skittish jokes on Yakko Wakko and Dot....

At lunch today, while I was reading Woody's Mod Fathah Skillezts on here, i soon to realize, we are all kids once, and will be kids deep down. Just Adulterated.

And it brought out the Animaniacs in me, saw one of my close co workers, and just yelled out.... "HELLOOO NURSE!"

Hence, I decided to post some of them for laughs!

"...Makes me feel squishy inside, either that or I'm wearing a wet diapers " - Dot

Edit
Somehow the tapatalk app or on the computer wont let me do anymore thanks. I think I finally hit my 200'th likes???? What gives ROOTZY???









Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Well of course everyone else hear loves the animaniacs I did and still do so it would shock me if it weren't popular here. It is funny that we all are so much alike. Now I just wanna be able to post like tibby if the need arises.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## ndwgs

And now....

..Another one of the great performances of a classical music, now will be performed by the Great Wakkorotti...






"..Eggs-cuse me, Excuseee Mee..." - Great Wakkorotti


----------



## ndwgs

> Pinky... Are you pondering what I'm pondering?
> 
> I think so Brain, but if Jimmy cracks corn and nobody cares, then why does he keeps on doing it?


----------



## shiznu

Ah after drama central I am zen. Also turned negative into positive. Life is better. But my SIG gotta stay. I pride myself on being a truthful person.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug gonna hate it, Spurs in 6, you cannot give up a home game, matchups dude


----------



## sugartibbs

I saw a tweet by Jamison, you can now get the g3 with LTE for $69.00, whew shoulda waited


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> I saw a tweet by Jamison, you can now get the g3 with LTE for $69.00, whew shoulda waited


Is that new,used contract or no

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## sugartibbs

new, contract, still a slap in the face
its all about the s4 now, moving faster and faster


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> I saw a tweet by Jamison, you can now get the g3 with LTE for $69.00, whew shoulda waited


Galaxy S III LTE Hits T-Mobile's Web Site for $69.99



> ... If you head on over to T-Mobile's web site you'll see that you can pick up this device for lowly price of* $69.99 down* and* $20 per month* for the *2-year contract*. If you're just wanting to pick up the device itself you'll pay $549.99 out of pocket ...


Total = $549.99

The last time I checked with T-Mo, they offered the S4 at $637 ($157 down & $20/mo x 24 mo).


----------



## dougfresh

We'll see Tibbs. 
Hey G3 peeps, the N4 just got the official AK kernel today and I've heard you guys like it. It's the first build so there isn't to many bells and whistles yet but it ran good. Mako is fenecky with stock color gammas and others use custom profiles. Stock looks a bit washed out to me now


----------



## samsgun357

Never have to worry about washed out on the Sammy over saturated SAMOLED screens. 
I think I'm going to change my sig to Goodnight everybody! Nasty Nate, you don't know how great those posts were, I could finally get on a level with my girl. She's eleven years younger than me but that's timeless. She's tickled pink. Hello nurse, Goodnight everybody!

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiznu

OK so I figured that was too good to be true. Its probably not gonna happen but a New Years nexus would be great timing for me. But I'll happily grab a n4 and sell it whenever n5 or whatever comes out. I'm gonna keep a case and screen protector on even though I don't like case much but a GSM nexus that's mint still maintains a good resell value. So upgrade every time for 200 or so when I want to instead if when the man says I can its the way I wanna go. Not discounting the s4 and HTC one are nice phones.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## yosup

@ Dougie-Chocolate-StarFresh

Dude, you're almost at 2,000 posts!! That's a lot of verbal diarrhea, man!! Must be the yellow mustard mouth wash.









Btw, back in your Simple Mobile days, did you ever get throttled (data speeds) for quirky reasons? I know your data useage is pretty high (considering you passed 5GB recently ... damn). I'm curious if they're wound as tight as Straight Talk about data consumption. Lot of peeps complaining about getting throttled on Straight Talk (AT&T) the moment they do any music/video streaming. Plus, I think there's an unpublished 100 MB daily and 2 GB monthly soft cap. The rules seem more lax on the Straight Talk T-Mo side, but I need more info on the T-mo side of ST. I'll probably switch to either Simple Mobile or Straight Talk T-mo on the next go-round.

I'm using GoSmart Mobile right now. $45 for with 5GB at "3G" speeds, which are actually capped at 1 Mbps (120 KB/s) ... lol ... pretty lame but the 5GB is rather generous for an unlimited talk/text/data plan (at that price range). I've gone as high as 420 MB in one day (catching up on rom dl's), and so far so good. I just miss the 7 Mbps I was getting on T-mo's pipe. It's crazy how dudes with 4G phones are getting up to 26 Mbps on T-mo.

Still want to stay around the $50 range, so it's gonna come down to Simple Mobile, Straight Talk (T-mo), and maybe Solavei or Ptel (but haven't really researched those yet). Any thoughts? Yo, Big Cajunas, weren't you on Simple Mobile before? Any funkiness to report? Also, did Simple Mobile have conditional call forwarding (ie. to Google Voice voicemail)?


----------



## dougfresh

Sup Yosup! I was gonna hit ya up on Hangouts a couple hours ago








I was on SM $40 plan and they'll throttle you after 500 MBS to 34 kbps. At the end I switched to their $50 plan that is 4g until you hit 2GBs then you get throttled and you can't hotspot with them because they find out quick. My pops experienced that first hand.
I'm still on the prepaid TMO $30 5GB 4g plan. I reup twice a month (every 2 weeks or so) because I either so over my minutes or get throttled. I pay $23.50 for a $30 reup card on eBay so 23.5x2= $47 no tax, which is good. I'm not a big talker so I'm straight. I got the Vonage app and my outgoing calls are free. What I used to do is pay $30 and add $20 for an extra 200 minutes which don't expire. I'm thinking about going on ST TMO $45 plan also but we'll see


----------



## dougfresh

Oh yeah I just noticed that Yosup! Milestone of verbal drunkenness Lol. I don't think I'm gonna hit the magic number until tomorrow because jigga gotta wakeup in 5.5 hours if I hit the coffin in 30 minutes which I doubt.


----------



## shiznu

Does everybody generally dislike cyanogen around here. I do not find many threads an official and maybe one nightly. Is it the lack of bleeding edge features.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## samsgun357

YoYo, I used T-Mobile prepaid for many years. They finally upped the $50 plan to 500mb @4g, then throttled, unl talk and text of course. I dug it.

Shiz, I don't think anybody dislikes cyanogen, its the backbone of 80%+ of available roms but yeah, it lacks some features for sure.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> YoYo, I used T-Mobile prepaid for many years. They finally upped the $50 plan to 500mb @4g, then throttled, unl talk and text of course. I dug it.
> 
> Shiz, I don't think anybody dislikes cyanogen, its the backbone of 80%+ of available roms but yeah, it lacks some features for sure.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Yeah kinda what I was thinking I'm building now to see if there is a performance boost having less mods and less code were some others might have some older dirtier code. Then I'm gonna fork the necessary stuff and add some more on. Just seems like a clean base to start with. A almost Stock Android with a few features I couldn't live without. Is being considered as well.plus more java practice

Tl;Dr I think I need some time away from horses with horns.
T

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## ndwgs

shiznu said:


> YoYo, I used T-Mobile prepaid for many years. They finally upped the $50 plan to 500mb @4g, then throttled, unl talk and text of course. I dug it.
> 
> Shiz, I don't think anybody dislikes cyanogen, its the backbone of 80%+ of available roms but yeah, it lacks some features for sure.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Never had prepaid till they got a revamp and introduced the $30 plan with Unlimited 4G up to 5GB. I actually posted that on here many moons ago and told Dookie-FREUX-LaBouche-ala-Tampa's Finest.

Had the GNex then.









Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Hey gs3 fellas, in the viper 4 app it asks to install the v4a or whatever and then asks to select CPU, which one should I select?
I don't have a clue about, with neon without neon etc???

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## ndwgs

samsgun357 said:


> Hey gs3 fellas, in the viper 4 app it asks to install the v4a or whatever and then asks to select CPU, which one should I select?
> I don't have a clue about, with neon without neon etc???
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


I used that app before, I normally select CPU 0 without Neon. Leave the rest. Last I played with tweaks, it didn't play nice on the S3, in my experience

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Hey guys... and Jennys! (I read back a few pages







)

How's it goin'? Hope all is well. School's finally out, so I'm going to be popping in a lot more. To celebrate, I put this together...
[hide= Zen Mafia Logo]







[/hide]

[sup]







[/sup] Zen Mafia 4 Lyfe!


----------



## ndwgs

NOOBY!! HAHA

NIIIICCCZZZEEEE

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Noob we haven't talked that much but omg could you make a bootanimation of that?

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem



ndwgs said:


> NOOBY!! HAHA
> 
> NIIIICCCZZZEEEE
> 
> Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


Nate I'm spacing what's ZFFZ? I know the first two letters. And what our most accepted tag? Wanna add to my sig

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## shiznu

Thanks for the cm answers guys since some prior events I'm looking in another direction. I'm gonna do my own thing with it my java book should be here soon. I'm just tired of so many ROMs being the same thing just packaged differently. Also may do a stock build with just a few essential mods. People seem to like those.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## ndwgs

shiznu said:


> Noob we haven't talked that much but omg could you make a bootanimation of that?
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem
> 
> Nate I'm spacing what's ZFFZ? I know the first two letters. And what our most accepted tag? Wanna add to my sig
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


Yesss, BootAnim within my S3, ohhh yeeeeaaa

Shiz, as far as i know, it is Zen Forever, Forever Zenned, or something along those lines. It's in the thread, hundred pages back.

Believed around page 5700's? Wow, just realized we have 8000+ post/page plus. Race to 10,000?

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

ndwgs said:


> Yesss, BootAnim within my S3, ohhh yeeeeaaa
> 
> Shiz, as far as i know, it is Zen Forever, Forever Zenned, or something along those lines. It's in the thread, hundred pages back.
> 
> Believed around page 5700's? Wow, just realized we have 800 post/page plus. Race to 10,000?
> 
> Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


That bootanimation has to happen. Nexus size also unless I can just chsnge the size in the file that's no sweat. Let's pull together and get this done some how. I think it would be cool just like it is with the outer swirl spinning.
If I could I would but don't have time to even learn. Java gonna keep me busy.
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

shiznu said:


> That bootanimation has to happen. Nexus size also unless I can just chsnge the size in the file that's no sweat. Let's pull together and get this done some how. I think it would be cool just like it is with the outer swirl spinning.
> If I could I would but don't have time to even learn. Java gonna keep me busy.
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


Hmmm... I like it, a Zen Mafia bootanimation is an awesome idea! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## shiznu

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Hmmm... I like it, a Zen Mafia bootanimation is an awesome idea! I'll see what I can do.


Yes it is. If you can I'm sure I'm not the only one that will be grateful.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## Woody

I can't see it on mobile for some reason, but if N00B is doing it, we'll it has to be good.

ZFFZ = Zen Forever Forever Zen. 
I started putting it in my sig a long time ago. Biker thing with less chains and guns, more peace and relax (but most of us own guns and chains).


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> I can't see it on mobile for some reason, but if N00B is doing it, we'll it has to be good.
> 
> ZFFZ = Zen Forever Forever Zen.
> I started putting it in my sig a long time ago. Biker thing with less chains and guns, more peace and relax (but most of us own guns and chains).


Odd are you on the tapatalk? Don't know if it means much but I'm stamping it and I'm not always easily impressed. Not over complicated but nicely done. I wouldn't change a thing.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## Woody

Ya, I'm on tapa right now. I tried to go back and look and it loaded up just fine this time. I like it. Clean and simple.

Edit: About to hit a dead zone on my way home. Talk at you guys later.


----------



## Mostdef69

Good afternoon gentleman and still on the Vibrant phone.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woody said:


> ... I'm stamping it and I'm not always easily impressed. Not over complicated but nicely done. I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


Thanks! Okay, so here's what I'm thinking the boot animation would look like...










The outer circle or ensō, as it's called in Japanese, could spin around the inner logo (as shiznu suggested). What do you guys think?


----------



## Mostdef69

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I appreciate the kind words Wood. The image has a clear background, so if you're looking at it via Tapatalk it could be placing the image over a black background.
> 
> Thanks! Okay, so here's what I'm thinking the boot animation would look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outer circle or ensō, as it's called in Japanese, could spin around the inner logo (as shiznu suggested). What do you guys think?


Maybe add some bullet holes


----------



## shiznu

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I appreciate the kind words Wood. The image has a clear background, so if you're looking at it via Tapatalk it could be placing the image over a black background.
> 
> Thanks! Okay, so here's what I'm thinking the boot animation would look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outer circle or ensō, as it's called in Japanese, could spin around the inner logo (as shiznu suggested). What do you guys think?


+1 from me. And I learned something new.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

N00B is in N33D from the Zen Family for a sweet arse boot animation. Bro glad to see you came back home. Your Super Nexus ROM is getting some rave reviews from vibe handlers!

Blacknight, my boy, where are you? 
I need some help with that boot animation. I see you themed Razz's ROM, might give it a gogo.

We need to put a search party together for one xriderx66. Come home bro!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> N00B is in N33D from the Zen Family for a sweet arse boot animation. Bro glad to see you came back home. Your Super Nexus ROM is getting some rave reviews from vibe handlers!
> 
> Blacknight, my boy, where are you?
> I need some help with that boot animation. I see you themed Razz's ROM, might give it a gogo.
> 
> We need to put a search party together for one xriderx66. Come home bro!
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Blackknight told me he recently joined a team. Name escapes me. Does noob have a github I would like to see his work. 
Edit might be blackknight has been busy.
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## Woody

shiznu said:


> I appreciate the kind words Wood. The image has a clear background, so if you're looking at it via Tapatalk it could be placing the image over a black background.
> 
> Thanks! Okay, so here's what I'm thinking the boot animation would look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outer circle or ensō, as it's called in Japanese, could spin around the inner logo (as shiznu suggested). What do you guys think?


Crapatalk is buggin tonight.

Like the idea of bullet holes. Maybe suddenly appearing as if they were shot one by one. Maybe the outer circle being dark blood red.


----------



## shiznu

Bullet holes YES!!! And the shot in succession brilliant.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

Instead of the plain white face, we'll put in my avatar lol.
I really dig the BA idea by Nooby! I guess we need a 800x400 for the OG's and 1280x800 for us dual cores++++++


----------



## jaliscojorge

samsgun357 said:


> Hey gs3 fellas, in the viper 4 app it asks to install the v4a or whatever and then asks to select CPU, which one should I select?
> I don't have a clue about, with neon without neon etc???
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


If I remember correctly I chose A8 with neon cortex or something like that it was called. Also I pushed the apks with root explorer. I read that it gave better results. I've been playing/experimenting with the settings for my car audio and I think I'm pretty close to what sounds good for me.

From sgs3 quickness , ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

Yo, Count Chocula ... u skerrred??











sugartibbs said:


> Good afternoon gentleman and still on the Vibrant phone.


You, me, & N00B ... last of a dying breed. Which rom u using? Still digging that red Avatar look?

OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!! Dougie .... u skeeerrrrrrrreeeedddd!!!!! What a game!!

ZFFZ = JzzzzIMP ... (that was for Nate).









OOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!! SA steals one from the brokeback bromoz. What a manic ending. Parker's shot was split-second lucky. GO SONICS!!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Flash the newest slim ROM. Still have issue with WiFi. Been acting funny sometime it stop had to reboot to get WiFi connect. I'm not giving up the Vibe till I hear more about Motorola X.


----------



## yosup

Me, too, man. Running SB 6.0. Actually haven't used WiFi on this yet. The mobile data connection works well. Running into the occasional random reboot, but SB is worth its quirks. When it slows down, I just clear cache & dalvik. Haven't bothered to flash anything else lately. Will maybe check out N00Berz' rommie or the latest PAC from J.

Moto X Phone? I'm curious, too. But nothing beats Nexus from the price tag standpoint. I like the way Doug put about instead of buying one phone (at $600 - $700), you could buy a Nexus and have something left over for a tablet. Just need a damn ext sd slot on those buggers.


----------



## dougfresh

There ain't no skeeern me jigga-sup.This is the 4th time the Heat have lost a Game 1 in the Bosh/James/Wade Era (since 2010-11). Heat went on to sweep the next 4 games in each of the previous 3 instances.Spurs are next broski.


----------



## samsgun357

jaliscojorge said:


> If I remember correctly I chose A8 with neon cortex or something like that it was called. Also I pushed the apks with root explorer. I read that it gave better results. I've been playing/experimenting with the settings for my car audio and I think I'm pretty close to what sounds good for me.
> 
> From sgs3 quickness , ZFFZ


Thanks, I'll try that. Wonder why pushing to system makes it better? I'll mess with it when I get some time, really dial it in.

Oohh Billy..


----------



## dougfresh

Justin is back with Team Blackout inverted Aroma AIO packs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797292
Downloads are only 355 MB


----------



## samsgun357

This ones for you Dougie!





Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Justin is back with Team Blackout inverted Aroma AIO packs http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1797292
> Downloads are only 355 MB


Haha. I re-approved Justin's RC title two weeks ago. He had personal things to take care of and gave it up on his own. He is top-notch. Glad to see he is back up and running.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I think greenify could handle the viper battery drain while still benefiting from it when needed. I did notice my battery draining much faster after installing it but it's worth the sound improvement.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Deal Alert: Next Launcher 3D is FREE today.

Go into the market and download the trial. Open it up and choose Free. Then click 3 dots on the right of the dock. Scroll down to About Full Version and click it. From there choose the Activate button and a window will pop up. For account you type in nextlauncher3d and for the code you type appoftheday and it will unlock the full version. Normal price is $16.

I downloaded, activated, backed up with TiBu and froze. Not sure I will use it ever, but for 100% off, why not take advantage.


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> I think greenify could handle the viper battery drain while still benefiting from it when needed. I did notice my battery draining much faster after installing it but it's worth the sound improvement.
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


Tried Greenify before on using Viper Mod, but damn, still have drain issues. With my line of work, i'm not any near a plug to charge, so like Woody did, I too uninstalled the best thing my S3 had. LOL


----------



## ndwgs

BTW peeps

Finally settling on an older ROM than 4.1.2

Went back to Older Rootbox version, and barely just installed Hangouts.apk

Being lazy searching, maybe i'll search later, but i started to add peepz on hangouts.

If you don't get notifications that I gave you an invite, here's mine

[email protected]

Hit ya' boy up. I like to talk all my brothers here. Me and DF are regulars on that bish. And texting, Hahahahaha


----------



## Woody

I'll add you to G+ but I am still using GTalk while I still can.


----------



## ndwgs

Woody got there first.

Stupid thing combining the 9000th mark to my 8999.









And, Woody. Do add my brother!

Tty all laterz, gotta go on a scout. Back at the office later!

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Not to shabby Hangouts. Looks almost like Talk









Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

I like mine bettah....Hey thats a top secret Solo conversation!! I banish you *****


----------



## ndwgs

Banish me? Or the Solo?

Solo cannot be banned, that thang opens, it is too inviting to say no!

They say, once you pop them Solo, you'll keep coming *innuendo for Gunny*.... back.

Harharhar!

Ohhhh Douggie...

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> Deal Alert: Next Launcher 3D is FREE today.
> 
> Go into the market and download the trial. Open it up and choose Free. Then click 3 dots on the right of the dock. Scroll down to About Full Version and click it. From there choose the Activate button and a window will pop up. For account you type in nextlauncher3d and for the code you type appoftheday and it will unlock the full version. Normal price is $16.
> 
> I downloaded, activated, backed up with TiBu and froze. Not sure I will use it ever, but for 100% off, why not take advantage.


Just got it also. Not real sure about it yet but yeah 16 app for free. I couldn't pass it up.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

Oohh Billy.... I hope they've made improvements to Next since I side loaded it a year ago. Wasn't my cup of tea. I don't know why but I can't leave Nova/Prime.


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Oohh Billy.... I hope they've made improvements to Next since I side loaded it a year ago. Wasn't my cup of tea. I don't know why but I can't leave Nova/Prime.


After only a few minutes with it l will agree with you. Plus if you want all the bells and whistles your gonna have bloat.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Okay, so here's my first swing at making a Zen Mafia boot animation. It's simple, but still looks pretty nice on the Vibe. Not too sure how it'll look on a G3, G4, or N4, but I'll leave that for you guys to find out...

If all looks good then I'll make another one... With bulletz! [sup]







[/sup]

Preview: https://dl.dropboxus...fia_Preview.mp4
Download: https://dl.dropboxus...otanimation.zip


----------



## ndwgs

Was it Push thru Data/data was it? ?

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## 0909xelA

ndwgs said:


> Was it Push thru Data/data was it? ?
> 
> Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


/data/local or system/media

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Just download it


----------



## shiznu

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Okay, so here's my first swing at making a Zen Mafia boot animation. It's simple, but still looks pretty nice on the Vibe. Not too sure how it'll look on a G3, G4, or N4, but I'll leave that for you guys to find out...
> 
> If all looks good then I'll make another one... With bulletz! [sup]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sup]
> 
> Preview: https://dl.dropboxus...fia_Preview.mp4
> Download: https://dl.dropboxus...otanimation.zip


Looking good man. Its a little smallish on Toro. It escapes me at the moment but is it possible to increase the image size in the desc.text or is that just for screen resolution?

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

Thanks N00B, I'm it digging brother. I would love some bullet holes as mentioned before and maybe some boot audio to hear the shots. Just happy to have zen rolling on start up! Keep it coming brother!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## samsgun357

I think you can use romtool box and increase it...I think.
Oohh Billy.....

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

shiznu said:


> Looking good man. Its a little smallish on Toro. It escapes me at the moment but is it possible to increase the image size in the desc.text or is that just for screen resolution?
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


Correct. When you open up the "desc.text" file, the first two values should be "480 480". That's the size of the boot image (480 pixels by 480 pixels). Increasing those two values should increase the image's size. 

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## shiznu

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Correct. When you open up the "desc.text" file, the first two values should be "480 480". That's the size of the boot image (480 pixels by 480 pixels). Increasing those two values should increase the image's size.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959


Cool that's what I was thinking. This git/java I'm trying to self teach myself kinda pushes some of the little things out of my mind. I will do some editing and it will be perfect. On a different note I actually built cm last night and flashed. Yeah not as many features but as I learn it might be the base for what i will be the AOZP I've been wanting to finish and if I could have permission I would like to include your bootanimation. Almost have a full no b.s linaro build going. Just gotta look at the kernel config I'm pretty sure I know most of the errors. Gonna add some goodies but not go overboard. Try to keep some of this performance and stability.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

No push system/ data. Wait its etc/ Or dev,/pittpat


----------



## samsgun357

Maybe /system/etc/init.dick no?

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

I bet $1000 bucks that the Heat will destroy the Spurs.


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Thanks N00B, I'm it digging brother. I would love some bullet holes as mentioned before and maybe some boot audio to hear the shots. Just happy to have zen rolling on start up! Keep it coming brother!
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Yeah noob not trying to be pushy but gunny is on point with with the bullet hole idea. Its up to you of course but IMHO it would put it even more over the top. Zen+Mafia+ bullet holes=yes we are awesome, see what happens when people in a thread actually help and care about each other. Who needs swagger when zen is all that matters.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## ndwgs

I bet only a $1 Miami's D isn't good, but this time, they'll get Game 2 because L BJ'ing is gonna have a massive triple tripplets in points.

And DWade.


----------



## Woody

So if you out on your Way-Back Machine, my oldest boy has a friend with leukemia. We'll after 3 months in the hospital and tons of test, radiation and chemo, he is 99% cancer free. He came home last week and his mom threw a block party for him last night. All his friends were there and we had a great time.

He was a little sluggish and put on about 30lbs, which is a lot for an 8yo, but all in all he looked great and was getting back to his old self (this is his 3rd bout with it). He goes back in the hospital in 3 weeks for follow up and more tests, but the boy is good to go.

Just wanted to post something positive this morning. Have a great day gents and if you can, hug your kids. Doug, you can randomly grab some honey and hug her. When she asks why, just tell her Woody told you to. Oh wait, maybe not the best answer.

Off to baseball I go.


----------



## samsgun357

Lmao!!! Dougie, you should do it!

That's great news Woody, thanks for sharing that. I know any cancer is an mf'er, leukemia is really bad and hate to think about a child suffering with it. He is obviously an amazing child to battle through it three times. My daughter isn't home right now, at the gp's house for the weekend, but I'm going to call right now. Damn you Woody....you made a grown man cry.......and laugh at the same time.
Stay classy Zen Familia!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## icarianecho

In a pickle and need some help from some OGs if anyone is on:

Trying to help my old man get his Cappy on JB finally, so I went to Odin him back to stock.

And Odin hung during the process. Just chillin like this: (see pic).

Any advice?










EDIT: Lol, actually used Google. Pulled the plug & trying my best to brick this bad boy, but it's still holding on.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> So if you out on your Way-Back Machine, my oldest boy has a friend with leukemia. We'll after 3 months in the hospital and tons of test, radiation and chemo, he is 99% cancer free. He came home last week and his mom threw a block party for him last night. All his friends were there and we had a great time.
> 
> He was a little sluggish and put on about 30lbs, which is a lot for an 8yo, but all in all he looked great and was getting back to his old self (this is his 3rd bout with it). He goes back in the hospital in 3 weeks for follow up and more tests, but the boy is good to go.
> 
> Just wanted to post something positive this morning. Have a great day gents and if you can, hug your kids. Doug, you can randomly grab some honey and hug her. When she asks why, just tell her Woody told you to. Oh wait, maybe not the best answer.
> 
> Off to baseball I go.


That's great new indeed. I'll tell you what it takes an extremely tough kid to go through what all you told me and keep coming back. Tell that's kids he is fighter for sure,nothing in life is gonna hold him back.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## ndwgs

icarianecho said:


> In a pickle and need some help from some OGs if anyone is on:
> 
> Trying to help my old man get his Cappy on JB finally, so I went to Odin him back to stock.
> 
> And Odin hung during the process. Just chillin like this: (see pic).
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Lol, actually used Google. Pulled the plug & trying my best to brick this bad boy, but it's still holding on.


I had that happen to the Vibes. Do the manual recover three button method. Does it still go to the recovery?

Have you done the "plug in usb, batt pull, hold buttons, batt in" method and rest/retry to Odin?

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## icarianecho

ndwgs said:


> Have you done the "plug in usb, batt pull, hold buttons, batt in" method and rest/retry to Odin?


Yo ND, thanks for the response.

Sorry, I should have been clearer tho: problem was no worries. As soon as I discovered that ODIN could no longer recognize the phone in DL, I had to disconnect the cable anyway.

Reconnected & put the battery back in & Pop's Cappy went into that weird GB DL mode & I used a different all in one to flash it back to stock. Damn phone fought me all the way to JB!


----------



## dougfresh

Welcome to the Heat show !


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Heat Heat Heat! Boom bitches. Repeat Heat Championship Mafia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Wow. Is it hot up in here or what?

Guess somebody must have turned the *heat* up!


----------



## jaliscojorge

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Heat Heat Heat! Boom bitches. Repeat Heat Championship Mafia.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Do we have a new Zen recruit? Sure talks like one









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

I'm sweating, must be very HOT in here!



dougfresh said:


> Heat Heat Heat! Boom bitches. Repeat Heat Championship Mafia.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Anytime the heat get beat on the media exploits it because they are a target because everyone expects them to win every time. The heat win big in the finals, and its just another casual highlight. The heat will win this series .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*I like this new guy.*


----------



## Raykovitz

Seems like I screwed up one too many times.. The Wife want's to call it quits after almost 20 yrs...


----------



## amandadam

Raykovitz said:


> Seems like I screwed up one too many times.. The Wife want's to call it quits after almost 20 yrs...


Been there twice and it was heart breaking and wallet breaking.
Like Johnnie said,if you got a choice......


----------



## jaliscojorge

Raykovitz said:


> Seems like I screwed up one too many times.. The Wife want's to call it quits after almost 20 yrs...


 That's truly bad news Ray'. I hope that if it's in your desire to work things out your wife comes around. Believe it or not even though myself and others that know my wife including her own siblings know how difficult she is to deal with she has been threatening me with the same calling it quits line. If it weren't that my kids are still very young I would have already taken her word for it and not turned back even if it meant her taking me for everything I may have which isn't much. Hoping the best for you.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Hello Herbie it seems you found our little family. 

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## jaliscojorge

Welcome to the Zen mafia herbie!

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

_*... The night is dark and full of terrors ...*_

@ Tibbs

Kilo 64, this is Kilo 11.
Request permission to move to crash site on foot.
Awaiting green light from Tibbs actual. Over.

@ Mihammy Heet Bromangz

33-5 run? That was nasty like that nasty wet spot after a night in Heat. Damn, Spurs deserved to lose that one. Too many turnovers and sloppiness. Wade & Bosh looked good. Lived up to the 3 Bromosketeers billing, but I ain't sippin dat Hotdog Flavored Mustard Kool-Aid yet. "Yucky!!" 3 at SA coming right up. GO SONICS!!

@ NateDawgz

Damn, 20 Mbps would make me ... JizzIMP!!
It ain't easy being jizzy ... wurd.

@ RayRay

I hope there's a path for reconciliation for you & your wife. Positive Zen vibes coming your way, my friend. Hang in there, man.


----------



## shiznu

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Anytime the heat get beat on the media exploits it because they are a target because everyone expects them to win every time. The heat win big in the finals, and its just another casual highlight. The heat will win this series .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The guys seem too like like you so in true zen fashion I'm extending my hand to you as a new start. Me and Herbie used to jab each other a little

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

What the hell is up mi Zen Familia?
Whats up Herbie Hancock?

Where in the world is Tibby mang?

Ray Ray, I'm sorry to hear that man. I've never been married but was in a long relationship before (12yrs). It was truly over at about year 6. I tried to make it work....her not so much. She wasn't actively trying to leave, just actively banging dudes behind my back. I had suspected things but never able to prove. Anyway, if you love her, I mean really really love her and she loves you the same, no matter how hard it is or how long it takes to get it right, you keep working. If there's some doubt, then maybe its for the best to move on. Maybe make an amicable split, remain friends. Either way, Zen Mob has got your back bro.

Yosup Mang, get your hangouts up homie! What....you don't like us? lol 
Just FYI, I've gotten 40mb down on vzw 4g LTE!

amandadam, nice to see you round here! Been too long!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## Raykovitz

Thank for the words of encouragement guy's.. I'm pretty sure that she just needs time to vent and work through her issues. I don't think she's really ready to throw away 20 years. We had to many plans set in motion.


----------



## dougfresh

I know benchmarks are faux but I tried Antu today and got a decent score. Anyone has a blazing score on Antu? 
Turned on all 4 cores,performance, and on Axi0m and latest Franco


----------



## sugartibbs

Im still around, getting killed at work, 2 rental remodel that were in bad shape and they want them done yesterday, tiling the shower today, I love laying anything, but tile has a certain paycheck appeal. On a serious note, my phone mic must have gone out, everything works but no one can hear me. I havent had a chance to take it in to see, so I am absolutely stock, triangle away, nothing to see here.


----------



## yosup

Humunuh-humunuh-humunuh-humunuh-humunuh-humunuh-humunuh .... dougie ... skeerrrrrrrrrrred??









Just turned the game on ... 69-52 ... oooh, stinky, stinky.









Tibbs ... layin pipe (er tile). Foxtrot Alpha!

EDIT ::: 91-63 ... wtF!!!!


----------



## yosup

@ SammyBigCajones

I'm a lover (not a GTalker). Lol. One of these dayz I'll have to check it out. When I do, you & DF will know I'm back on the block.

Damn, 40 mbps? Say whuh??? Holy smokes. That's like instant pr0n ramen. DF would JzzzIMP with that fatty data pipe and his I-go-thru-5GB-in-a-day red-apk solofresh habit. Hihihihi!!!









Anyone here on T-Mobile's $70 Unlimited 4G plan? What's the total bill after fees & taxes are applied? Any particular quirks or limitations with data useage / speeds / throttling / etc? I've read (in other forums) some folks using upwards of 60-80 GB monthly without issues. That's insane, but it would suggest you could stream Pandora or Youtube to your heart's content and not worry about getting flogged by the data police (like on Straight Talk or Simple Mobile). If I ever went Nexus and had to constantly move files back & forth from the cloud, I don't think it'd be feasible on a prepaid account - ie. due to the stingy TOS limitations and data useage policies. Tmo's $30 5GB package is the exception, but 5GB could roll up purdy quick that way.

They keep upping the ante on the speeds (LTE, LTE-A, LTE-JzzzIMP). Samsung's working on 100 GB "star stuff" for 2015. The mobile carriers' data package values are lagging. Admittedly, Tmo's on the right track, but I'd still like to see their "Uncarrier" cheap-bastage pricing drop even further. Need more competition out there. Need more cowbell. An entry level package of $50 at 500 MB is such a tease. Once you get a whiff of 4G speeds, it's hard to limit yourself to just the appetizer cheese whiz cracker. Flambe'd or not.


----------



## yosup

105-71 ... damn. Who the heck is Danny Green? Lol. Dropping 3's from 5 feet behind the 3 line (with his eyes closed). Nuts!!


----------



## 0909xelA

Baby spurs are kicking some serious behind lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

This game was brought to you by LG ... Leonard & Green.


----------



## ndwgs

LG, Life's Gadam'bishing'Spursbishmatic'erotiq'fudders!

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Crickets, man!! Crickets.


----------



## samsgun357

Yeah I'm hoping everyone is just busy. This thing of ours is too important to just wither away. 
Come on fellas, and maybe a lady, where you at??


----------



## lapdog01

Helloooo Zen fam. My apologies for the nonexistent lappy posts, but 12 hour work days, and preparing to move this weekend have me hamstrung. I should be back in the swing within a week. I have a ton of zen reading to catch up on. On a happy note( for me anyway) I finally got my car back. I have been flyby reading and was happy to hear woodys sons buddy is WINNING against cancer. Raykovitz..marriage is a marathon, rarely a sprint. Hang on. Dougiefreshvampire....go heat???. SugarT. Lay that tile bro. Sammygunz keep holding the thread down..help is on the way. Yosup ma brotha,This is gettin close to taste o Chi....maybe meet up and share some Curried.. goat. Get eddy and jorge over there too. Wood, the Kentucky trip is postphoned due to ..well no time. To all ma Zen fam..still lurking lappy ZFFZ

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Lappy in the house! Your busy but things are looking good for ya lappy. 
Except for the actual moving part, I hate moving. 
Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Jorge, who doesn't man? Moving is a pain. Imagine me moving from the West to the East?? At least the fam accompanied me, at that time. Was even going to meet up with Casey and Woody. Storm got me pushing thru hard and not stopping, sheesh.

I despise moving 

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## lapdog01

Yes moving is suckish. Mrs. Lappy makes it a pain in my wallet..all of a sudden the 1 year old furniture is not good enough for the new digs. On the plus side it will be delivered so I dont have to lift it. No Yosup I am not paying movers..remember I am very possibly the cheapest man alive.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

Anyone need any towels?


----------



## dougfresh

Mr. X Dirty Riding Towels! Off from school brother? Y U NO POST NO MO.!


----------



## Woody

My gosh. Do my eyes deceive me? Is that an X that I see or is it someone posing as he?

Lappy- I'm am cheap to an extent, but when it comes to moving, especially a house and not apt, I will pay someone to move it for me. I didn't like moving when I was single in an apartment. I suspect that now I have a wife and kids, I would absolutely despise it. Money well worth spending, if you ask me. Although, if we ever decide to move, I suppose I could just rent a giant dumpster and make things a little lighter, if you catch my drift.


----------



## ndwgs

Whoa, he's alife!!!??

Please Generalize This: ZFFZWould love to have some toiletries pwease, X


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey hey hey, stop the presses. X has appeared. And all Woody had to do is mention crickets :lol:
And as much as I hate moving somehow I always get recruited to help others move









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

So funny, X drops in and the crowd goes wild! Hopefully he'll stop through more often eh???
Thanks X, you're like a myth to some, kind of like bigfoot. Does he really exist?
Y'all seen it first hand but who's going to believe you. 
Big lappa-dappa-ding-dong, what up my A8 ridin, high profiling brother? Whooo whooo whooo. Ric Flair finally gave it up. I'm Nature boy whooo! Moving sucks! I lived in the same place from the time I was a baby until 20. Since then I've moved 8 times uugh. For those keeping track that averages out to about once every two years since.

To the rest of you Zenfidels, hope all is well. Stay classy mofo's!

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## lapdog01

An X sighting??? Kinda rare like a monkey flyin a kite or wifey drivin past a shoe store.
Woody, I generally help all my buds with stuff, so I called in some favors. We will eat and drink well after the move..still less expensive than movers.
Big Gunny mang I appreciate you holdin down the thread with Shiz, vanpirefresh and Sugahbear. I thought today was Friday, so that should give insight as to my mindset.

Blackhawks in 7
Peace

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Well, yes my towels are dirty! Lol


----------



## xriderx66

dougfresh said:


> Mr. X Dirty Riding Towels! Off from school brother? Y U NO POST NO MO.!


Ha, thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
Been a bit busy with school, gym, relationships, you know how it be

I'm about to make this my homepage so I don't forget to post daily.

Anyone wanna catch me up on whats been happening so I can jump right in?


----------



## samsgun357

Here's a quick rundown and sorry guys if I forget someone or something.

Brick-city finally broke it off with his girl in a public display of I ain't taking this shite no more, at outback. He was robbed at gunpoint shortly after and his new phone, N4, was stolen. Then zen boyz came to his rescue and he's piping truth from Zen4. (maybe back together?, haven't seen him in a minute). Dougie made a comment that upset B, they eventually French kissed on Skype so all is good.

Woody got his car broken into and lost some cash and personal belongings. He has been promoted to senior mod on the brown side. Senior Mod-father oh yeah! His sons friend has leukemia but is making a triumphant comeback.

Lappy has been busy as of late working but you probably just read that. He's a baller.

Tibbs has been trying to stay safe from multiple torn-aids-hoes. He has been in a little hiatus lately.

Manus graduated.

Dougie is a vampire.

Nate dawg aka Beaker has been busy in his lab.

Big Dog had some health issues but is doing better now. Much love dog!

Jrongi has joined our group.

Toaster went back to school, not round here much right now.

Mostdef brother had a snowmobile stolen....I think

Yosup still blesses us with a mastery of combining multiple words and spelling variants as well of a wide variety of subjects to the tune of a short story. You ma boy Yoda-sup!

Shiz, a newcomer here (few months) is hoping that the commission will open up the books. He recently had a beef that spanned multiple threads and twitter. A few trolls made an attempt to step in this here thread and talk smack.... Negative, not having it.

Oohh Billy....

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

That is all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

You wanna go down, why not
I'll be like Herbie and hand you a c0ck and tell you that my name is Ak
Quick get on your knees make like the breeze begin blow
But don't give me no Ralph Lauren grin if your not down to go low

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## ndwgs

ROFL

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Nice job on the verse gunny, but don't leave your self unprotected,
My words come off like a wet fart, yeah the shit was unexpected
I kid I kid ,you and zen are all my Bros
But when it comes to flows, I go harder and longer than that guy from droid theory blows. 

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## icarianecho

Y'all some crazy mofos up in the Lounge, even if does smell a little too much like LeBron's nuts of late!

Hoping things work out for ya Ray, even if you are a SeaHag's fan.


----------



## dougfresh

Don't hate bruh-man! That boy sells tickets. And he's the Greatest behind MJ.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

For now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

I can't take credit for those lyrics. Its a song called Put it in your mouth by Akinyele. If you've never heard check it out.
http://db.tt/lhOBAM66

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> I can't take credit for those lyrics. Its a song called Put it in your mouth by Akinyele. If you've never heard check it out.
> http://db.tt/lhOBAM66
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


Will do!!! Just funnin ya anyway gunster. You know that.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## yosup

@ *X*

X marks his spot (nice entrance, brother). How's the college life? Is it what you expected? You still rocking the Vibrant, or have you moved on to bigger & better? The world is so your oyster right now (live it to the fullest cuz it goes by extremely fast) ...

@ *lapdog*

Wusshapnin, hombre. Moving's always a pain, but it sounds like you've got a solid crew to work up a sweaty thirst & hunger. It's funny how you start off getting everything wrapped and boxed up just right. Then, eventually, you reach that point of just throwing stuff in boxes as fast as you can. My moving weapon of choice = shrink wrap. Get a few rolls of super tacky industrial-grade pallet wrapping and wrap up the furniture and electronics in blankets & towels (not of the "X" variety, of course). The tackiness offers great grip while lifting (saves the arms), but the bonus is how everything "sticks" to each other during transit. Of course, heaviest items go in first to balance the load. Ah, hell ... just start shoving stuff in there. As long as you can open/close the van's door, you iz ghouda.

Oh, and uh ... GO BLACKHAWKS!!

@ *icarianecho*

GO SEAHAWKS!!

@ *RayRay*

GO SEAHAWKS!!

@ *Nate-Sir-Jizzzzz-A-Lot*

Waaaaasssssaaaaaaaapppp!!! Nuttin. Chillin. True. True.

@ *Chocolate FreshFish*

Wade was on fire, mang. Was impressed with the D on display (esp. Bosh's blocks). If I were Popavich, I would've just kept calling plays for Parker to fire into the lane and pop it out to Gary Neal. Keep launching 3's to trim the margin. Wasn't meant to be. Must say, this is a much better series than I expected - with the exception of trading off blowout games. Hope it stays tighter from here out.

LBJ ... the Greatest? Versus MJ, Bill Russell, Wilt Chamberlain, Larry Bird, and Magic? He's got a ways to go before earning that rarified pedigree. As long as he's in Wade's shadow, the 2 Batman's and a Robin story line isn't very compelling.

@ *Gunnery Samsgent*

Great recap, homie. (_With Chris Farley enthusiasm) ... "_That was awesome!!"


----------



## yosup

91-year-old sets bench-press record



> ... The Arizona man set a new World Association of Benchers and Deadlifters record when he hoisted a 187.2-pound bar above his chest on June 8, USA Today reported.
> 
> The record, set in the 90-and-over division at the championships in Phoenix, shattered the previous weight of 135 pounds, which had stood since 2005 ...







Is there really a 90 & over division? LOL. Damn, mufugger works out 5 days a week ... at 91 fricken years of age. Most people his age get their workouts walking to the bathroom every 2 hours in the middle of the night. Unbelievable.

( ... _He does conspicuously look like the Dos Equis dude, tho. Maybe HE is the Most Interesting Man In The World_ ... )


----------



## lapdog01

Yosup, that guy makes me feel like a lazy slug.

The moving is about to begin, so lappy is out for awhile. thanks for the shrink wrap tip Yosup, but wifey is only taking 4 pieces of furniture, ( 1 bookcase, 1 china cabinet, and two computer desks). TV and electronix are gone as of last night, so its basically Box Hell from here on in,

Enjoy the day ma brothas of Zen.


----------



## yosup

Ooh, Freaky Deaky!! Plenty of freaky fetishes out there to satisfy any & all desires ... but do you fancy _*oculolinctus*_?

Eyeball-licking: the fetish that is making Japanese teenagers sick












> ... this is an article about oculolinctus, an eye-licking fetish that is currently sweeping across the schools of Japan like, well, like a great big dirty bacteria-coated tongue sweeping across a horrific number of adolescent eyeballs.
> 
> Sometimes known as "worming" - which somehow makes this whole thing worse - oculolinctus is being blamed for a significant rise in Japanese cases of conjunctivitis and eye-chlamydia ...


Wait ... uh wuh? ... eye-chlamydia? Damn, how do you scratch that itch?



> ... It's apparently seen as a new second-base; the thing you graduate to when kissing gets boring ...


Cop-a-feel or something. Sneak in some heavy petting instead. You've got all the hormones raging and the fire burning in the loins, then someone gets the urge to say: "_Hey, baby. Lick my eyeballs. Kiss it for me_."

Well, I suppose you could use it as a safety net. You know, when you're in-the-moment and gently whisper instructions to your chica, who would most likely then say, "Did you just ask me to lick your ..." _No, babe ... I said "eyeballs."_











> ... "My boyfriend started licking my eyeballs years ago and I just loved it. I'm not with him any more but I still like to ask guys to lick my eyeballs ... it turns me on." ...


Get yo *freak *on!


----------



## Woody

Edit: Removed pix of me


----------



## yosup

_Once more into the fray
Into the last good fight I'll ever know
Live and die on this day
Live and die on this day_


----------



## Raykovitz

Things are lookin up !! Divorce is off the table, but still much to work out. Knew the MAN had bigger plans for us..

and bye the way ....... GO HAWKS !!!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Woody, is that a tongue ring? You look like you've gone down on smurfette.
Great pics buddy, looks like you and your boys are having a great time!

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

It's Papa Smurf! Nice pics Woody, God Bless


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> @ *X*
> 
> X marks his spot (nice entrance, brother). How's the college life? Is it what you expected? You still rocking the Vibrant, or have you moved on to bigger & better? The world is so your oyster right now (live it to the fullest cuz it goes by extremely fast) ...


Pretty good, just trying to not have any babies at the moment. Much harder than expected, though.

edit: err.. i meant college was much harder than expected, not the babies thing ha


----------



## jaliscojorge

Good to hear Ray, very good to hear.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> It's Papa Smurf! Nice pics Woody, God Bless


Yep. I've had a tongue bar for about 15 years now. Been with wifely for 14 years. Coincidence?









Lol. My boy ate Papa Smurf, while I gave Smurfette the business.

Edit: @Gunny --- ayysir is reaching out and put forth the olive branch. Hopefully you'll still have your AOSPA builds.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42618229#post42618229


----------



## samsgun357

Thank you Woody. I just hate to see the the whole d2vzw community suffer over a miscommunication. It didn't help that these tools on the thread got involved and instigated shite. Happy fathers day buddy and to all the dads here in the lounge.

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

Wow, Woodrow laying down the law!!! I don't read a lot on xda so I've never seen your mad mod skillz in action. Good job mayne!!! Also like gunz said happy fathers day everyone. OK trying to go back to sleep now.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Fathers day to all of you SUPERZENDADDIOS and keep up the good work.


----------



## sugartibbs

Nice pics Woodrow, Looks like its gonna be a close race, have a great day, (you smurf molester, you)


----------



## Big Dog KMc

lapdog01 said:


> Happy Fathers day to all of you SUPERZENDADDIOS and keep up the good work.


I concur.

Happy Father's Day to All.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> Yep. I've had a tongue bar for about 15 years now. Been with wifely for 14 years. Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My boy ate Papa Smurf, while I gave Smurfette the business ...


Always the cunning linguist ... hehe. Plus that physics brain of yours (getting all those angles just right).


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Father's Day to all my Zen Familia Fathers 

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

Chicks dig MMA (_these are gif's, btw_) ... if ya got 'em, flaunt 'em:










Damn.










DAMN!!

Love & MMA. I could think of a few "submission" moves to try out. She could always Triangle Choke my ...







.

_... Looks like another love T.K.O. ..._

( so, on that Off-Topic segue ... Happy Father's Day all ya'll Big Zen Papi's )


----------



## yosup

Smartphone "Kill Switch"?

Samsung might launch its anti-theft feature for smartphones in July



> Samsung, along with other tech industry giants, met with New York Attorney General Erich Schneiderman recently to discuss the implementation of the smartphone kill switch ...
> 
> ... Once active, the kill switch feature will enable manufacturers, carriers, and possibly even the U.S. government to remotely lock, wipe, and disable any smartphone so that it can no longer be used anywhere in the world. Not under a new carrier, not with a new prepaid SIM card, nothing. Essentially, it's a button that would allow the ones in charge to "brick" any compatible device, no questions asked ...


Like something out of a Nikita episode. This is gonna be messy.


----------



## yosup

@ Pappa-Woodz-aka-Smurf-Molester

Is B-Boy still doing those Blacked-out apps? The link I had for them comes up lame now ("page not found"). Was curious if he had an inverted Gmail 4.5.

Btw, when I read your comments about the secret love accoutrement, the phrase that came to mind was: "_Cat got your tongue?_"


----------



## Woody

@Yosup check the Lounge's OP. I've Updated BBoy's new team site.

Happy Father's Day to all. Just been chillin with my boys and wife today. We whooped it up yesterday and Friday, so were taking it easy.


----------



## yosup

Ahhhh ... suki, suki!! I vaguely remember you mentioning something about a new site (or maybe it was something else B-boy related), but the mind gets a little lost ... along the way to 9100 posts. Yikes!! Thank you kindly.


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, Justin has an AIO for inverted from Team Blackout http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797292


----------



## yosup

Woah, haven't followed that thread in a while. Thought justin was out of the game a while back. Good to see him back in business. Muchos gracias, senor starfish.


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL! Yeah don't download on your TMo plan because it's a whopping 355 MB


----------



## shiznu

Can't remember who all recommended the viper V-4 audio mod, but I thank you. 

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## jaliscojorge

Dougy had mentioned it and I tried it out and rementioned it. New word.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## drjjones426

Tmo LTE starting to pop up in the detroit market. Considerably faster when connected, seems sporadic atm though.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddychecker

Work's been out of control and I see a lot has gone on.

Ray, I'm glad you're out of the woods and staying together.


----------



## ndwgs

Ray, that's some great news!

You know me, I'll keep having you in my prayers! We all need that not just once in awhile, but EVERY TIME!

Also, belated Happy Fathers Day to all y'all mongerers in here!

@ Yosuppah Duppah FLY!

Yo mang, lol...

I'm lost for words, mang.


----------



## shiznu

Just picked up the small jawbone from vzw. Not to disappointing, pretty good sound. Got it to stream beats mostly. Also the vzw rep said they will be selling phones at full retail on payments similar to T-Mobile. Don't know if that's old news or not.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## shiznu

OK Zen family I did a bad thing to my galaxy player 4.0 and reparationed with the pit file. Can only boot cwm and can't mount SD card. I'm not as familiar with Odin as you guys. Am I bricked? If I could make a full system tar I think I could get back. Any help at all pleaaasssee. What a noob I am.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> OK Zen family I did a bad thing to my galaxy player 4.0 and reparationed with the pit file. Can only boot cwm and can't mount SD card. I'm not as familiar with Odin as you guys. Am I bricked? If I could make a full system tar I think I could get back. Any help at all pleaaasssee. What a noob I am.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


I have heard something similar to this in the vibe threads. No you're not bricked, I don't think. I'm not familiar with the device at all but being that its a Sammy; find a stock Odin image, pop the bitch in download mode and run the Odin file. Will probably need to select repartition when you do, I think, being that you changed the partitions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiznu

Well I got it to flash and still had the looping recovery so I tried another kernel with cwm and now I can't even get into download even if I adb reboot down loader. Maybe when I get a new phone my GNex will be my music player. I HATE UNLOCKED BOOTLOADERS.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

Why would you hate unlocked bootloader? Locked are a pain in the arse.

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Why would you hate unlocked bootloader? Locked are a pain in the arse.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


Well I guess I said that wrong meant it the other way...lol WTF would you lock a boot loader on a music player for is beyond me. BTW play store has lots of shiny white N4's making me want one bad.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

Nate's getting one I think if he wasn't pulling my leg. 
Ohhh Hot Pockets....


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL!


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Nate's getting one I think if he wasn't pulling my leg.
> Ohhh Hot Pockets....


Hopefully me to.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## drjjones426

How about that tim duncan guy? 25 1st half points! Go spurs

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

I'm doing my over-the-air voodoo on him as we speak! James hasn't been ferocious in a long time. I think he's wimping out like 2 years ago.


----------



## icarianecho

Damn D. Freshie, you must be clenching them cheeks hard with this game!


----------



## dougfresh

Shoot I sharded 4 times. Lol.DRJ, what now sonny?? Next year will be better for the Spuds!


----------



## ndwgs

LMAO...

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## drjjones426

Haha lack of excution for the spurs down the stretch and bad coaching with duncan on the bench at the end. I really dont care about who wins, kindve a lesser of two evils thing. I despise both teams.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Punchy Fresh, I bet you're partying down in Ybor tonight! Beaker knows what's up. 
Go to India, come home with a whistling muffler!

Ooohhh Billy....oohh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dougfresh

I'm definitely going to the fourth of July parade with Beaker and I'll give him a Tokyo Sandbastings lolool


----------



## samsgun357

How bout the Filthy Sanchez eh? To each his own my friend. 
Come on, you need human contact, touch it! Beaker likes it Bangkok style! Can you say tadpoles in your tank?

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

Yeah watch out for Filthy or his twin brother Dirty Sanchez. Some real nasty dudes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> Yeah watch out for Filthy or his twin brother Dirty Sanchez. Some real nasty dudes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So I see you've met Doug's family.

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> So I see you've met Doug's family.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## Woody

Happy Birthday my friend. I only put 1 candle on your "cake".


----------



## dougfresh

Woody said:


> Happy Birthday my friend. I only put 1 candle on your "cake".
> View attachment 42433


Thank you Bud! That's the best cake ever. Wootie Haas! Yummy


----------



## shiznu

Damn bro almost let the freshest birthday get by me. I'm sorry dougie, I hope you have cake and pie tonight. And by pie I do mean vagina.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I'm chilling like a villian today! After 38 , I'm ready for the coffin! DF will celebrate on Saturday. Errrrr... The whole week!

PIEY!!!!!! Is good!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hadn't checked in today and I see it's dougy's birfday 
Happy Birthday Dougy fresco!

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks my Zen Brothers! It means a lot to me. Slowly drinking some Lights and going to crash soon. OK tomorrow is part deux ! Beers are going to go down quickly around 9 PM for some game!


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> Thanks my Zen Brothers! It means a lot to me. Slowly drinking some Lights and going to crash soon. OK tomorrow is part deux ! Beers are going to go down quickly around 9 PM for some game!


DOUGLAS McSCREWY! How was your beerfdey?

HAPPEEE BERTHDAY BROTHA!

Beaker wishes you many YBor-Bora days to cum-macumlade.

Hehehehe. Just a tippppp

Ohhhhhh Billy... Ohhhhh.

I'm here for you...............................................


----------



## dougfresh

OK, no more gay talk until July till you cum. Lolololololololol #NATEHOMO

Ohhhh.......... NDWGS

Gunny, Nate, and myself do a 3-way. Noooo, just Hangouts.apk


----------



## jrongi1

Doug sorry it's belated but happy birthday. 

Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## dougfresh

It's on tonight! Here's a good read from the Miami Herald http://m.miamiherald.com/mh/db_77197/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=n5Omg3F0


----------



## dougfresh

Spurs are an older team so one day of rest doesn't benefit them whatsoever. It's going to be a nail biter


----------



## Raykovitz

[sup]Happy Belated DF !!!!!! Hope you had an awesome day. [/sup]


----------



## ndwgs

Even Phil "The Zen Master" Jackson thinks that whoever wins the first game, even if a "see saw" wins, will win Game 7. Didn't Spurs won Game 1??

ROFL

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

jrongi1 said:


> Doug sorry it's belated but happy birthday.
> 
> Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


Hey brother, that envelope is on its way. Should get it by Sat at the latest. Thanks again homes!

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Can the lebron haters stop hating now?? Prolly not.. Next season he will be psycho analyzed for every missed shot and turnover all the way until the 3rd in a row. Hate on...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dougfresh

I like to thank my Mom, God , and all my Zenny Haters. Lololol! Yeah get sum


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey y'all school has been keeping me really busy i hope everyone is doing well, Happy belated Douggie.

Man have you seen this comercial, I have to get these new shoes Lebron is endorsing:






and this video is just inspiring, Lebron is truly revolutionizing the NBA


----------



## lapdog01

Happy belated D"freshie mang. And happy NBA championship..good present for ya. Sending you a singing hooker-gram 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Lolol! Thanks guys, those videos are hilarious!!!


----------



## jrongi1

samsgun357 said:


> Hey brother, that envelope is on its way. Should get it by Sat at the latest. Thanks again homes!
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


I am not worried about it ;-) 
I just hope it is helpful.

Nexus⁴ PAC 360° Productions


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I like to thank my Mom, God , and all my Zenny Haters. Lololol! Yeah get sum


LOL ... Yo, Sir Freshness ... Happy Belated Burfday, homie!!!!









Well, I can guess what you wished for, and yo homeboyz brought it home for ya. Damn, that was a disappointing ending to what was a pretty good game. Spurs choked. Plain & simple. I gotta give it up to the brokeback crew cuz Miami played with Championship poise down the stretch. Danny Green choked lobbing up that hurried 3. Duncan's 1-on-1 against Battier should've been automatic deuce (I don't get why "bigs" don't just go straight up instead of that fancy spin jazz). Then, Ginobli reverting back to spazz-mode ... why the hell did he leave his feet under the rim? Spurs were simply "turrible" down the stretch. Lebron took good & safe shots in the final minutes and hit those clutch FT's. Props to the Miahammy Heat Zen Crew - ie. DF, N00B, & Herbie Hancock.

@ Sammy-Sanchez

You still watch Hannibal? Am I smokin' Dougie's Crack-Pipe(s), or is Gillian Anderson now HOT!! Still got that sorta plain butter-face thing goin, but damn ... there's definitely some MILF'alicious action happening there. It's an odd feeling 'cuz I still gotta make it passed the mental Agent Scully thing - ie. kinda like Katie Segal shedding her Peggy Bundy image in SOA.


----------



## yosup

Mo' choices is always mo' bettah. Nvidia's smart to finally relent and throw their gpu's into the ring ...

Nvida will license its GPU technology to compete with ARM and Imagination

Seems Samsung's got their hands in everything these days. Android Contact Lenses?

Samsung developing contact lens-computer, should compete with Google Glass












> ... Project leader Jang-Ung Park, a chemical engineer at the Ulsan National Institute, said "Our goal is to make a wearable contact-lens display that can do all the things Google Glass can do." ...


Question is whether it has on "Off" button? Who knows the "sights & sounds" will be streaming back to homebase. _All your porn are belong to us ...







_


----------



## samsgun357

Yosup ma boy!
I just realized that was her and to be honest, I'd beat Scully up everyday of the week and twice on Sunday but that's just me. She is looking tight on Hannibal! And damn what an awesome show! 
You need to stop by the hangout mang!

I'll be the first to get a Samsung corneal implant. Ultimate VR shiznit!

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## eddychecker

Happy Belated Birthday DF! I'm glad that championship is over, GO BLACKHAWKS!


----------



## dougfresh

Thank you very much brother Eddie! I'm going now to do my celebrations!

Thanks Yoooooo....SAPPPPP!


----------



## sugartibbs

Pretty busy week for you Fresh, enjoy the 38 Special, "do my celebrations"is the only way to go!!

12:00

Fresh is 38
"Do my celebrations, man"
I'm getting sleepy...


----------



## sugartibbs

very disappointing against the AL Rangers yesterday Woodrow,Its nice to have kick ass potential rookie pitchers, just don't trot them out every game..good lookin trade bait though, maybe we call the Dodgers and lighten their payroll, they aren't going anywhere, and the Reds look a little too solid.Unless the benches clear and we have to "whoop that ass"

And yes Brick'd that's an avatar shoutout, call home...


----------



## sugartibbs

Per Android News, Android 4.2.2 test build for the Galaxy S3 has leaked, were going to get alot of the S4 goodies, camera,,light unlock, improved ripple effect, multiple lockscreen widgets, improved voice controls, as a vibrant junkie, shit, about time you MF's. Censored Rant....

OOoooh Indy is at the Iowa oval, let her rip tater chip! I'll take Franchitti.


----------



## dougfresh

Hey Bricks-Tibby, the boys are wondering if you'll ever accept the invitation to the shizzle? Thanks brother for the wishes!


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh hell yes, been flashing between slim and infamous lite and some new mron that shows promise, need to settle down and take care of business. Found out my microphone problem was the itty bitty blocked mic hole at the bottom of the S3, after several odins and flashes, it was simple, go figure...Ive got it locked and cocked, lookin for a target. You may regret this, just sayin...


----------



## dougfresh

Gape DAT hole sonny!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Its little, couldn't find a needle small enough, gave it phonealingus,but hey it works and were going steady now.


----------



## dougfresh

Phonegenics, that shit was supernavigationale form mars and in down with fugginnattysumoffabitchws

HALP!!ROFL


----------



## dougfresh

I believe DF is gumba protected. Kill a pajaro and say a bit of a chant. Its mo-foggin BALLZ . Why do you guys think the Heat Won.... Yes ME


----------



## Woody

Viper4 users. Are you noticing an increase in your data traffic since installing the app? The first time I used it (v2.2.0.8 and whatever the xHifi version was), I uninstalled because I was having pretty big battery drain. The second time I used it (v2.2.0.8 and not the XHifi at all), I just happen to notice when I looked at my battery gauge, I was having routine wifi and mobile data *attempts*. They would look like rhythmic green lines for a term of time. This kind of made me leery about it (I know it was Viper since I tested before, during and after installation). So I uninstalled again and started reading up.

What I found was that the Internet Permission is for keeping track of V4 downloads according to the thread and searches using "Permissions" and "Internet". To me this seems to be a bit "grey". I mean if you download it, then why would you have to download it again or why would it poll for more downloads? I know that there is an Update Manager, but that wasn't there in v2.2.0.8. So I installed the newest version yesterday and used Avast to firewall it. Guess what? No data/wifi *attempts*. I also tested with Pdroid permissions and no attempts there either once I restricted permissions.

I'm not saying we should be worried, but I would be interested in knowing if any of you have seen similar. This is a small control group that we can get a good idea of what is happening. Also, why would you _have_ to install in /system/app for better performance? That makes no sense to me. Again, not casting stones, but I'm not so sure installing something to the Root /system is such a good idea.

I am off next week and I think that I am going to decompile the apk and see what all is in there. Take caution fellow Zenites and let me know if you find anything.


----------



## dougfresh

Woods, I installed it two days ago and from time to time I see my data working when idle...hmmm.Also it was working great on first install but last night it didn't work at all, even after tweaking. I installed both BTW


----------



## samsgun357

I jumped off the V4 train as soon as you said battery drain. Gunny don't play that.

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## jaliscojorge

I don't like the battery drain either but can't stand the stock sound compared to it either. But if something fishy is going on I'm going to have to settle for stock sound.









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

What's up Zen boyz? Anybody talked to Bricks lately? That dude is straight up MIA. I've been on g+ a little bit lately, its actually becoming a pretty decent app. Much better than fart book IMO. Don't get me wrong, I still go on farce book from time to time and I do love Jesus, but enough already with the click like if you believe share if you love and skip if you like the devil. Uuuggghhhh

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lapdog01

Whatz up Zen-familia?.. BLACKHAWKS...'nuff said. Sorry about my absence from the thread, but as I post I am in a hospital bed. Had some difficulty breathing..which iz no good. Diagnosis: Pulmonary Edema ...fancy words for fluid on da lungs ( am I correct Dr. Shred??). But ye olde ticker is strong and all heart related tests are negative. Having some tests this AM and then hopefullly outta here. Had to watch the Hawks game from a hospital bed(







) but glad that they brought home the cup. 
@jaliscojorge. If you have seen the new Elmhurst hospital near butterfield road , i can only say if you HAVE to be in a hospital this is the one. Nice digs, 42 inch screens, fair food, and an awesome staff. The Nurses even made me a Italian beef and popcorn for the game. Still ready to exit.
Anyway, hope all is well with you boyz. Dougiepoppinfresh are you still celebrating?

Peace..ZFFZ

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

jaliscojorge said:


> I don't like the battery drain either but can't stand the stock sound compared to it either. But if something fishy is going on I'm going to have to settle for stock sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


Not sure if something fishy is going on or not. I'll breakdown the app this weekend and see, but since I have firewalled it with Avast, I have had no wifi/data attempts in 2 days. I did notice that Android System has jumped slightly in the rank of things but that could be that I am testing some things here and there and it is overworked. I do remember though on a previous version of Viper that both Android System and Android OS both spiked abnormally (I say abnormal because those 2 traditionally are low on my list, not like the stock 4.0 ICs days where they were Screen at #'s 2 and 3)

No cause for alarm for now. I just need you guys to tell me if you see something fishy happening. I wished there was an app that would tell you what was broadcasting and when. Anyone know of anything like that?

Can't wait for Incognito Mod from CM to trickle down and be cherry picked. Not sure why something like this wasn't around before. I know we had OpenPDroid and stuff like that. This just seems to be very UI friendly and does what it says.

Edit: Lappy, hope you get better. Any reason why the fluid was there in the first place? If the nurses made you Italian Beef and Popcorn (with the obligatory butter *and I use that term loosely), then your ticker, like they said, is just fine. 
Get well and be safe. GTalk me if you want/need.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@lappy. Hope you get better soon and out of there soon. Even with all the nice gadgets and friendly staff. The way I look at it unless your there for a birth a hospital isn't somewhere I like to go. 
Haven't seen the new Elmhurst hospital but I was in the new expansion of the central dupage hospital and it sounds like they have the same nice setup as you got the lappy. Hadn't been back there since our company did the underground electric for the expansion. It's very nice in inside. 
@woody. I'll update my version of the V4 app. I know there is at least a couple updates since I installed it. I'll be awaiting your results.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> What's up Zen boyz? Anybody talked to Bricks lately? That dude is straight up MIA. I've been on g+ a little bit lately, its actually becoming a pretty decent app. Much better than fart book IMO. Don't get me wrong, I still go on farce book from time to time and I do love Jesus, but enough already with the click like if you believe share if you love and skip if you like the devil. Uuuggghhhh
> 
> Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I feel ya gunny I have no problem with it either but enough with the 1 like = 1 prayer. Ignore if your an evil demon that wants everyone and everything in the world to die.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

Great deal on a Nexus 7.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/06/25/deal-alert-new-32gb-nexus-7-with-original-nexus-case-for-189-with-coupon-code-from-buydig/


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Whatz up Zen-familia?.. BLACKHAWKS...'nuff said. Sorry about my absence from the thread, but as I post I am in a hospital bed. Had some difficulty breathing..which iz no good. Diagnosis: Pulmonary Edema ...


Damn, brother. Hope you're feeling much better, and the fluid situation is corrected. We need ya back kickin it in full gear ... all A8 of 'em. As you are the Zen Master of the Hookup, it's no surprise those nurses came to your aid with bells on. As Woodz said, the upside is the ticker is strong and luckily not the cause of the chest pains. Must've been scary no less. Did you get a good explanation of what caused it in the first place? Shake that Funky Cold Edema, and let's get you back in the game.























Oh, yes ... BLACKHAWKS!! 2 goals within 17 seconds. In the Stanley Cup Finals. Un-freaking-believable!!


----------



## yosup

Woody said:


> ... I wished there was an app that would tell you what was broadcasting and when. Anyone know of anything like that? ...


This is what I hate when Apps Gone Wild is unleashed. Good to see you're arming yourself with at least OpenPDroid and Avast. If you're using PDroid Manager, you can always checkmark "Notify on access" (for the V4 pdroid settings) and just kinda watch what & when it goes berserk. Though, in your case, you're wanting more information than what it would provide.

Any firewall app (be it Avast, Android Firewall, AFWall+, or even Droidwall) is always a requisite to control data consumption - esp. in the background. Aside from pdroid, do you use Greenify or Xposed App Settings? I haven't used V4 yet, so I'm not sure how hibernating via Greenify would impact its functionality. If you have Xposed Framework installed, you could try messing with permission settings in the (Xposed) App Settings apk. I typically start out by disabling everything via PDroid (ie. only thing allowed is "Force online state"), and strip down the permissions in Xposed App Settings. I just use the ole trial-&-error method to see how much I can strip it down while keeping it functional. If V4 doesn't really need internet connectivity to function, I wonder if disabling anything internet related (ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE, ACCESS_WIFI_STATE, INTERNET, etc) would help the cause.

There's also another Xposed Framework apk called Xprivacy. Looks a little limited (and could use a better UI design), but I haven't given it the full trial run yet. I'm always on the lookout for privacy apps, so I'll keep an eye out if any other tools surface.


----------



## yosup

amandadam said:


> Great deal on a Nexus 7.
> http://www.androidpo...de-from-buydig/


That's a pretty sweet deal (esp. being new, 32 GB, and case included). Makes you wonder if the next Nexus 7 tablets are coming around the corner.

Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE-Advanced appears with Snapdragon 800

I'd be pretty pissed if I had already bought the S4 / Snapdragon 600 version. The 800-level is where I expected this thing to be in the first place. The addition of USB 3.0 functionality is very intruiging (tho doubtful whether they'll actually include the USB 3.0 port). Dude, then, LTE-Advanced is just insane. You'd pretty much need a top-shelf all-you-can-eat plan to ride that out in style.

For those who dig benchies ...

Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Benchmarking Day



















That new S4 better pack a bigger battery as well. I'm just hoping the next Gnex gets sum 800-luv. Then, it would have to be called the G-Jizzz-Nex.


----------



## samsgun357

Damn lappadocious one, hospital stays suck. I ended up in the hospital for two weeks a few yrs ago. Same type of thing. I woke up one day and miy de side slash back hurt, then subsided after 2 days. I thought it was a pinched nerve. After a few days it came back hardcore, I could barely breath. I went to my docs office, they did some xrays and sent me to the hospital in an ambulance. My entire left lung was filled with fluid. They said if hadn't come in I could've died. They put two tubes through my ribs/back into my lung and put this liquid in to break up the fluid and drain it back out. It was freaking brutal. Only up side was the dilaudid drip every 10 minutes! They never did say how or why this happened. Now anytime I start feeling any chest congestion or pain I freak out and rush to the store for mucinex. Hope your feeling OK mang!

amandadam, what up broski? Nice of you to drop this nugget!
That is a phenomenal price for that N7. Wish I had the ducketts to grab one. You know, someone robbed me and took my tablet........

Yosup ma boy, I think that s4 big 8 sniff is only being sold in Korea, maybe China. I too would be furious if I just bought the s4 and then they drop that fat daddy right afterwards. Its a nice glimpse of things to come though. N5.....note 3 etc. What do you think of the gtab 3 coming with Intel mobile chips? Seems they are really trying to get a piece of the pie. It makes me excited, uh oh, 3-5-7 and beyond! I'm getting chub rocked, treat me right!

Shiz, thing is, I am the evil demon but they'll never know. Need an option like,blow up my computer if your the devil. Facebook needs a dislike option.

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lapdog01

Whazzup ma brothas. Lappy is still standin  all fluid is nearly gone so havin the angiogram to check for blockage friday AM. Looks like i will be heading home by friday evening( i am goin stir crazy) Just took a walk outside on the patio and didnt realize 2 hours have passed. Wonder if the nurses are lookin for me? Anyway thanks for the prayers and good thoughts. I may have to cut back on the BIG STEAKS







but I kinda like livin more than food. Hope all is solid with all of you. Gonna reach out to Mr. B to see how he is. Zen peace y*all

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Big Ballah Lappy!! Great news man! I'm lappy(happy)everything is cool broski!


----------



## icarianecho

Yo my Zen people, hope everyone's well (and hospitals be damned ... well, except when you need em of course).

Wanted to pop in for some profanity-laden feedback.

Gonna finally pull the trigger (I think) on replacing the Vibrant. Should I:

A) Go with the HTC One. Sexy time.​
B ) Go with the S4. Beast mode.​
C) Quit being a crazy fool and wait for something better this fall (isn't there always something better?)​
Word up from JapATL.


----------



## dougfresh

Go for the One! I'm kicking myself in the arse for not getting it. The Zennites recommended not to go with Sprint so I backed out. I'm just gonna wait till the next Nexus monstah comes out! Samsung just released the kernel source so G4 is good. Both are excellent choices









Sony just unleashed a badass phone , 6.3 inches and Snapdragon 800


----------



## ndwgs

DONT GO EITHER, Ichigo-Icarianecho-mang

Wait for the N5 or NOTE 3.

That's where I'm thinking of heading for my next device, N5 White.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad to hear your doing better lappy!

As for the current phones I would personally go with the S4. One of my sister in laws have the One and isn't liking it very much. I played around with it and personally didn't really find it very impressing. But I think waiting for the Samsung (800) monster or the next nexus or note might be worth it at this point? 
By the way my wife has the S4 and is usually very picky but other than telling me that it gets warm once in a while she actually likes it. It's completely stock but it still blazing fast.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Br1cK'd

All in all it's just aaaa-nother br1ck in the wall...

Hey my peeps! I've spent the last hour reading through all I've missed. Ups, downs, trolls! Lol, been quite a month it seems. Welcome to our new peeps as well, kick your feet up, and pass me a cold one if you don't mind. Here, take a pull off this, and your troubles will fade away.....

So I've been having an interesting time lately. Unplugging for a while let me scope out some space and see things clearly in my life, which I needed. I was talking with Lappy yesterday, going to paraphrase our convo, and catch y'all up:



> I have been fortunate, and me and my family have been untouched by these fires so far. The one in Black Forest, closest to the Springs, did affect many people I know, and the two people that died were my mom's coworkers. For anything to really get to me, it would have to burn through miles and miles of city blocks in any direction.
> 
> In other news, I quit my job last week, but had new work lined up on the day I quit. (Office drama and too much stress effecting my health. Haven't been sick since I quit and cut out the stress.)
> 
> So now, I am actually wearing multiple hats. I am painting houses, also working part time for a different local IT company, working for an alternative farmer, and gonna be helping my boy with fishing guides from time to time.
> 
> I met a chicky last week too. (younger, but with an old soul, stoner/hippie chick, exactly what I need in my life at this time.)
> 
> Also considering going back to school in the fall and go for my degree finally.


It's weird, but I feel I am getting back to a simpler way in my life, and loving every second of it.

I've missed you guys (#nohomo), and will be back around here regularly again now. The unplug was definitely necessary, and well used.

I am damn glad to see it's been business as usual with the familia.

One Love


----------



## blacknight1114

Glad to see you back bro...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## icarianecho

Come on B, all that & you can't even weigh in on which phone I should get?

Some people are sooo selfish!


----------



## Br1cK'd

My vote on that hasn't changed in the last month, for what's out right now you can buy, it's all about the N4. Everything else, IMO, is getting way too damn big screen wise. Gonna have to get bigger pockets to start carrying these things around, or shoulder straps like back in the 80s.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## icarianecho

But that's why they make these:










Of course on dudes they just look like this:










So I guess I see your point after all!


----------



## Br1cK'd

I don't know, that first one might look cute on you....

The hardware is getting nicer in all reality, I just hope some decent manufacturer sticks with a reasonably sized frame and phone design. Don't need to measure my e-peen by screensize anymore, when I know how much power is under the hood.

But this is just one man's opinion.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## shiznu

Glad to see you back B my man. I can understand needing a break just don't let it happen again. I kid, I kid lol. Missed ya man.

ZFFZ



icarianecho said:


> Come on B, all that & you can't even weigh in on which phone I should get?
> 
> Some people are sooo selfish!


Probably go S4 if you just can't wait. I of course would go N4 or N5. Depending on when the drop date on the N5. Even if u go N4 now the resale value will still be up there and you could get a N5 for just a little bump.

ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Nice to see back up in this bitch Brick-City! So alternative farming huh? Damn I wish I lived out there. That's big business but can be dangerous from what I've heard. Its a shame really, as long as our gov (fed) keeps it illegal, it will always have some relation to a criminal enterprise. Truthfully some state and local govs aren't handling things properly either but hey, seems things are heading in the right direction.

I got a semi-funny story.
Today I had a BIG scare. I was sitting on the couch watching a youbube video, kinda hunched over with my elbows on my knees. I sat up and realized, I couldn't feel my junk. It was 100% numb. I grabbed my junk, squeezed it, couldn't feel it at all. Luckily after a few minutes all feeling was restored. Apparently this is common among cyclists. I guess the way I was sitting was putting pressure on the blood flow and nerves. 
I was telling toaster about this earlier. He said "now you know what its like to fondle someone's junk". I felt gay afterwards lol *not that there's anything wrong with that*

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## ndwgs

HAMMER TOE Time!

That is all.

Hey Gunny... Just the tippp


----------



## lapdog01

Mr. B is back in the Zen thread..all is well
Update: no blockages in ma ticker boys... Mrs. Lap won't be collecting insurance anytime soon
Going home in the Am woooooooohoooo
@ bigsammygunnnn..they numbed my groin for the procedure, so My junk was numb today too..what a coincidence








@dfresh. Outside of the front speakers the One is a dawg..number 2 son bartered for one and just traded it after 3 weeks for a note 2
Peace you zennites. One love fo sho
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Awesome Lappy! I'm happy you'll be back in the hizzle tomorrow. Please take care of yourself and watch your diet and junk. Not the Numb junk I mean. Lol

Engadget swears by the One as the best phone out there. I'll find the latest GEexperience from yesterday


----------



## shiznu

B!!! Alternative farmer??? Mmmm I need to think of some kind of unconventional p&h workaround. Winky, winky lol

Edit I am not responsible for any misinterpreted jokes stated in my post.

ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Whoops

ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... One love fo sho


As the Dilated Zen Peoplez say, "One Love."
_Let's get together and feel allllllllllll right!!_






B, life is good, my man. I dig the new direction and esp. taking control of the situation (instead of getting lost in/to the madness).









Lappy, good to hear you'll be blazing saddles once again. Considering those A8 seats are more comfy than plastic bicycle seats, I'd say that numbness clears up real quick.


----------



## yosup

@ Echo-Carrier

I'd say the new benchmark is Snapdragon 800 (2.3 GHz of JzzzzzIMP!!), LTE-Advanced (150 Mbps, theoretical), & USB 3.0 (5 Gbps, less overhead & system bottlenecks). That's about the best way to future-proof at least in the near term (or probably not at the rate new tech rolls out). If you plan to upgrade later, hell, jump into the S4. Get an HTC-One just to make DF ask for glossy mms pix. What's your criteria, homie? Screen size? Dense ppi? CPU/GPU/RAM specs? Aluminum vs. plastic? Removable battery? Ext sd-card? Give us the lo-down.



samsgun357 said:


> ... I couldn't feel my junk. It was 100% numb. I grabbed my junk, squeezed it, couldn't feel it at all. Luckily after a few minutes all feeling was restored. Apparently this is common among cyclists ...


And I thought spandex was bad enough. How do the Tour de France dudes do that sheit ... for 3 friggin weeks? I suppose blood-doping helps the circulation ... doh!! I'd be checking my junk the entire way through those mountain passes. Screw the aerodynamics.









Well, Sammy-Numb-Junkd'd, as long as you didn't end up "_in the rear with the gear_" ... I'd say you made it back outta that closet.


----------



## yosup

Alright, sports fans ...

Anderson Silva Says BJ Penn is the Greatest Mixed Martial Artist of All Time



> ... "In my opinion, BJ Penn is No. 1," said Silva ...
> 
> ... Silva gave his top four mixed martial artists. Following Penn came "Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell and Royce Gracie," said Silva ...


No luv for Fedor? And, no GSP or Jon Jones mentioned ... lol.

Renzo Gracie Questions Anderson Silva's Character



> ... "Anderson is a guy that rubs many people the wrong way," Renzo explained. "He's not a humble guy. Even though he may speak humbly when he talks, when he's in the ring he doesn't act humble. He puts down his opponents. He acts in a way that again&#8230; we always know what is right and wrong, and by looking at that [Silva's antics inside the Octagon], we know it's wrong. It's like you can beat your opponent, but do it with respect." ...


Lol ... MMA is the last place for humility. Too humble, and you're knocked-the-F-out! I do find it disrespectful (and plain silly) when Silva puts his hands down and does that shameless taunting. The dancing around the ring and goofing around. Maybe strategy? Get your opponent pissed-off enough he tries to rush in too soon. In the end tho, all that matters is his arsenal of whoop-ass. Every champion's gotta maintain their edge. Whatever works for 'em. What's the proper way to put a guy down "with respect"? It's nasty business any way it happens. MMA ... _it's a man's world_.

Did DF say mui caliente ??? ... feeling hot, Hot, HOT!!










He shoots ... he scores!! Tho, the new ball-&-chain is sure to come with plenty of 0's attached. Good thing he's still raking in those millions ($80 MIL last year). Crazy, man. _It's gotta be the shoes ..._


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad to have you back in action B'. You were missed around here.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

LTE is live and in full color here in Ybor city. Br1ckd have you checked in CO. Edit your build.prop to match these and use the .33 radio along with the TMo Fast APN. Then choose LTE/WCDMA preferred in data options
telephony.lteOnGsmDevice=1 
ro.telephony.default_network=9 
ro.ril.def.preferred.network=9

http://androidforums.com/nexus-4-all-things-root/705892-t-mobile-lte.html


----------



## shiznu

Since Anderson Silva was brought up earlier I wanna see him GKTFO. Is he talented? Yes. He is cocky as hell which also doesn't matter. If your that good in the UFC then you have every right to be. I really doubt that weidum or whatever his name is will score a KO but seeing him triangle or rear naked Anderson till he became limper than an old mans biscuit would be awesome also. I'm not really a hater just never liked the man. I do have all the respect in the world for him tho and when he made Forrest Griffin run to the back crying like a little bitch I did get a chuckle out of that.

Edit I know I haven't been posting a lot lately, just getting over strep but feeling much better now so, shizzy back, back again, guess who's back, guess who's back.........

ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

All the "experts" say Weidman has what it takes to beat Silva. I think any fighter has what it takes to beat any fighter. That's what these guys do! They knock mofo's out, choke em to a quick nap. The question is, does Weidman have the right game plan and will he allow Silva to get in his head? I think anybody that fights Silva has him in his head. He has pummeled everyone in 185lb weight class as well as former top 10/light heavy weight champs. He's a bad dude!
With all that said, I agree with shiz. I want to see him get whooped. Sonnen laid out the roadmap to beating Silva but I don't just want to see him grinded to a loss. I want to see him sleeping in the cage. Whether it be a well placed elbow strike or a guillotine choke, I want to see him snoozing on the mat!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## yosup

@ DF

Now you can stream that HD pr0n on your LTE phone! Hehe ... hihihi!!! Seriously, what dl speeds you getting? Is it like your phone just snorted a heaping bowl of Tony Montana co-cayna?

@ SBGz & Shiz

Andersen Silva just seems more aloof than anything. Almost like he doesn't take it seriously - ie. the promotion, the spectacle, the fanfare. He definitely could give a lot more back to his fans in the US (I'll assume it's a little different back in Brazil). Maybe the language barrier is part of it, but homie the USofA is buttering yo bread so maybe learn speaka Engreesh mo bettuh. Does DF speak Portuguese? Lol. I know he speaks Santaria (it's a Miami-Compton thang; such a Vivrant Thang).

I'm curious about all the Wiedman hype. Is this dude legit? Silva just looks bored out there sometimes, but he's so damn opportunistic. One slip up, then he pounces on yo junk (numb or not). Sonnen had that first fight won then let up for a split second then boom! Tough actin Tinactin. If anything, it's tough to maintain consistency esp. at an elite level. That's the most impressive thing about Silva, GSP, & Jones. Respect esp. to the legends like Randy Couture (the James Brown of MMA ... livin in 'Merica, mang).

Like a wise numb-junked man once said there's a fine line between winning & losing in MMA. Gabriel Gonzaga dropping Mirko Cro Cop just killed me (and he was never the same after that fight). I luv watching YT clips of Cro Cop kickin dudes in the ribs, and they take a step back ... and just wince. Those brutal Bo Jackson legs.

( Shiz ... strep sounds awful, man. Hope you're feeling better. )


----------



## shiznu

From what I've seen Weidman is a BJJ badass and in the past that's has given Silva problems. He doesn't seem to have any skills off his back. As stated its hard to maintain at that level and once he gets beat bad its gonna be the beginning of the end I think. If Weidman can take it to the ground I think he might pull it out. I used to do BJJ for a while and if you can't fight off your back then its just a matter of time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Yes Yosup,I can still stream that little red apk lol, although it's called Sys Config apk now haha. I speak a bit of Portuguese strictly for Las Brasileras. If they blow me off, then I do my families' Santeria and kill a goat or three to lour them back and Boom it's on like Rick James on Saturday night. Super Freaky NAOW!!!


----------



## yosup

LOL!! Sys Config apk ... yes, very important (but never impotent).









Por Las Brazzieras, eh? I'll salute that. Por la raza!!

I'm Santeria Rick James Bitch .... getcha chocolate starfish freak on. ( now I got that song stuck in my head )


----------



## dougfresh

Good Shit Jigga!!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Everyone - Thanks for the welcome back, it's nice to be back home.

@ Doug - Haven't tested it around here, but that sounds like a lot of work to try it out. I'm lazy. I'll no doubt be inspired one day soon to muck around with LTE, today my friend, is not that day.

@ Gunny - Dig the tapatalk sig bud, good shizzle.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

Haha it takes a few Brazilian wax minutes. I've tested every few weeks and it's on like Numb on Nuts.Tampa is one of the cities with LTE testing so it might vary


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Haha it takes a few Brazilian wax minutes. I've tested every few weeks and it's on like Numb on Nuts.Tampa is one of the cities with LTE testing so it might vary


Brazilian Wax...Now there is Anderson Silva secret!!!! He has to knock guys out fast so he doesn't start chafing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Haha! Hey that might be his secret, BaZ Wax and he gets amped up and beats jiggas up because he's smooth as his MOMMA!


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Haha! Hey that might be his secret, BaZ Wax and he gets amped up and beats jiggas up because he's smooth as his MOMMA!


El OH EL doug god bless those Brazilian girls tho. Just for the booties and Brazilian wax alone.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## icarianecho

yosup said:


> What's your criteria, homie? Screen size? Dense ppi? CPU/GPU/RAM specs? Aluminum vs. plastic? Removable battery? Ext sd-card? Give us the lo-down.


Sup yo:

Backstory is that I have a little extra money to burn this month, rarely buy anything for myself, and despite awesome folks like jrongi and noob still rocking out, the trusty Vibrant is finally starting to really feel like a dinosaur (what a great phone though!).

Criteria:

1) Development: Hello Nexus. I enjoy tinkering, but I also want everything to work, so I want access to development communities in which developers have access to new Android builds specifically targeted for my phone. That's what led me to consider the One & the GS4 in the first place. Better specs than the N4 combined with the ability to flash pure android builds. However, rumor has it that HTC is going to control the Google Edition updates (and thus leaks). Ugh!​
2) Specs (of course): I like processing power (who doesn't). However, I don't game on my phone, so I'm not married to cutting edge for anything other than bragging rights, as well as the fact that I'll prolly own the phone for two years-ish (although Tmos new take re: subsidizing has made the possibility of selling on swappa & re-upgrading more quickly a distinct possibility).​
I'm starting to think that screen size needs to plateau around 5in (Thought I'd love the Note II, but it's just TOO big for my tastes).​
Build quality: the one big thing the One had going for it was all the raves over its build quality. However, I went to the Tmo store the other day & held one in my hand. While it's noticeably nicer than the GS4, I didn't find it as awesome as the reviewers have in terms of in-hand wow factor.​
3) Camera: would love to have a nicer camera than the Vibrasaurus Rex sports. Since pretty much all top of the line phones have strong camera specs, I don't plan to wade in too deep here.​
4) Accessories: would LOVE to have access to nice cases. GS4 probably the only phone that will have much in the way of a boom market tho. Or I could just get a iPhone (kidding!)​
Long & short: If I were buying today, I'd probably go GS4.

Would've been HTC One before I started looking more closely, but no removable battery, no upgradable storage for the music I barely listen to, and the simple fact that it's HTC are scaring me off. The aluminum body, front speakers, and built-in preamp are sexy, just not as way sexy as I'd thought they would be.

I'd buy an N4 since the LTE really does work, but haven't seen anyone with LTE speeds in the ATL area anyway (haven't exactly been looking hard yet tho). Besides, the cheapskate in me says that the N4 is already old, and I should get one used for $200 (cue the laugh track: that cheapskate sure is a wishful thinker). Meanwhile, all the used ones I find are more expensive than the new ones.

All in all, think I'm just gonna try to hold out for the N5 in Nov/Dec (wish I knew what the hell it's gonna be tho).

P.S. Thanks for the feedback folks!


----------



## shreddintyres

on a side note (not related to android) does anyone know of a way to figure out what wifi network an iphone is connected to with out having the phone in hand (friend of mine had her phone lost, we know the general area it is in but would like to narrow it down by wifi network.

also this absolutely infuriates me
http://www.upworthy....found-it?c=ufb1


----------



## icarianecho

Maybe a good supplemental question:

How much would y'all pay for an N4?

$250?

Obviously I'm not selling anything. Thinking about buying one.


----------



## shreddintyres

icarianecho said:


> Maybe a good supplemental question:
> 
> How much would y'all pay for an N4?
> 
> $250?
> 
> Obviously I'm not selling anything. Thinking about buying one.


well id gladly pay the Play store price, but if its used it definitely depends on the condition and which capacity. for a 8gig in good to mint condition i think 250 is reasonable


----------



## shiznu

From most of the swappa prices I've seen I'd just buy from play store. There is a decent deal here and there but all GSM phones have a pretty high resale.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think got a good deal with the Zen4.

Local CL sale, 16GB, month old, immaculate condition, still had the factory sp's on it. I think it was 275, which was just about what this great group raised for me.

I'm still humbled.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## samsgun357

$250-275 for 16gb $200-250 for 8gb used is fair IMO. Its probably hard to find one for this especially the gsm version but not impossible as our own Brick-City pointed out. 
If you are considering going used, a gs3 for $200-$250 isn't a bad option either. Might be tough to find for that price, would be a great deal! I believe its a phone that will hold value and attention like the vibe did. In a few months you can sell it, maybe for a profit, and go N5. Just a suggestion.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> $250-275 for 16gb $200-250 for 8gb used is fair IMO. Its probably hard to find one for this especially the gsm version but not impossible as our own Brick-City pointed out.
> If you are considering going used, a gs3 for $200-$250 isn't a bad option either. Might be tough to find for that price, would be a great deal! I believe its a phone that will hold value and attention like the vibe did. In a few months you can sell it, maybe for a profit, and go N5. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Is the S3 really that much of an upgrade from the GNex? I'm considering just buying something till my vzw contract is up in February
Edit also looking at a barely used N7 32g for 170$. I really need a MB tho. Decision decision
Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## shiznu

Well dougie I went to XDA to agree with ya but my post got deleted and then I got trolled pretty hard for it but no worries. I left them with a closing statement that pretty much summed my feelings. I won't go into details but all the personal attacks almost made me cry to mama. Wait what yeah right they don't even know me but wanna attack my speech and knowledge. Oh well guess that's prepubescent little girls for ya.

Edit I did admit that I wasn't aware it was an OT thread so I guess I was wrong about that.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## shiznu

Anyone have a link to a DIY USB jig for Samsung? Or any tricks to get to download mode when it just keeps booting to cwm?

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## dougfresh

302k jig so 3 100's and 1 2k. Radio shack maybe

Jig http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=270803741828
Oops it's a 301k jig but 302 will work
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=819551


----------



## dougfresh

I G+ chatted with Stratosk and asked if the can update his Sema kernel for the Vib because every premadonna over there is hacking away on his excellent kernel. Strata came through in 30 minutes. He's an awesome and one of the gentlemen in the whole xda dev world.


----------



## dougfresh

Tony Hawk rocking a Jawz!


----------



## shiznu

Thanks DF I'll have to make a trip to the shack tomorrow. Its for a galaxy player but should work.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## shiznu

Woody, did you ever get a chance to decompile the V4 apks? I haven't noticed any I'll effects myself. I've had my eye on it since you mentioned that. Still the shiz as far as sound mods go when you get it setup well.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## Woody

Not yet. Wifey took me and our boys out of town for a few days. I'll check it out when I get back. One thing though, I firewalled it with avast and there have been no "connection" attempts.

Welcome back B.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Lappy, tune in lappy. You back home yet? 
Happy vaca woody!

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Lappy, tune in lappy. You back home yet?
> Happy vaca woody!
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


Back home since saturday Jorge. Still no Doc clearance to return to work. Kinda been preoccupied, as My family got this news concerning my Niece http://fox6now.com/2013/06/30/officials-investigating-fatal-motorcycle-crash/

Only 3 months after her Dad. She and my Daughter were great friends, real tough on us all but her especially.


----------



## shiznu

Might not be as active for the next two or three weeks guys. Have to take a sabbatical from android and get started on another project. Didn't want anyone getting the wrong idea. 
Anyone is welcome to add me on hangouts at [email protected]
Also I know many of you don't use twitter but I'll be on there from time to time. @shiznu
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry to hear that lappy. Can't imagine how your daughter must be feeling? 
Hope you can get your all clear signal soon.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Damn Lappy... Prayers your way from me.

On a side note...

Still awaiting my Nexuz 10 inches.... around.

Maybe not shipping due to July 4th weekend? Waahhh... Can't wait to root that...

OHHH ACE HARD'EM-WARE...


----------



## ndwgs

shreddintyres said:


> Maybe a good supplemental question:
> 
> How much would y'all pay for an N4?
> 
> $250?
> 
> Obviously I'm not selling anything. Thinking about buying one.


A good $200 to $250.

I went to TMo a few weeks ago and try to appraise my S3, and the dude appraised it at $270. Not to shabby. I was inquiring about their Trade in Program, and if your S3 is in mint condition, it's going to sell from about $250 and above. I was contemplating about the thing they had for the LTE S3 versions. Since it's fully on, and live here in the Baltimore / D.C. area. But I held off because I want to see where N5 would be.


----------



## blacknight1114

Prayers to you and yours lappy.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lappy - My condolences to your family and for your loss. You have all my contact info, reach out if you need an ear man. I'm glad you are back at home, don't let the stess send you back my friend.

Shiz - Handle it man! I know better than anyone here lately, this group will still be here when you can return. I think I sent you my goog info a little while back, if not, ping me and I'll add you.


----------



## shiznu

Well I fn done it. I cracked my screen on my gnex. Its not all the way through but has about 8 spider web cracks down it. Does anyone know if Verizon's etf is 350$ - months fulfilled? I was thinking it was a flat rate like that. Anyway I just pulled the trigger on a white 16g n4. So I guess I'll be paying an etf. Should be here first of next week.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ouch, that's gotta hurt. I've seen a few GS3s destroyed like that with hard drops, and one N4 that wasn't a week old.

You'll enjoy the Mako, Shizzles. It's a beast. I've been running my own builds of PACman, paired up with the Matr1x kernel, buttah!

Got my hands on an S4 last night that this girlie had, nice phone while I was screwing with it, but I wouldn't trade in the Mako for it.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

Nexus 5, I think I'll pass on the s4, my s3 is almost the same thing


----------



## blacknight1114

sugartibbs said:


> Nexus 5, I think I'll pass on the s4, my s3 is almost the same thing


Bro, thats what I thought too until I got one. Its way better.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Amen, Brick! I'm super happy with my Nexus.I'm all Nexus from now on.


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ Blacknight, are you referring to getting the S4 if you already have the S3?

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Anyone know if you can use Google voice for voicemail on at&t straight talk?

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## lapdog01

Have a fun and safe 4th Familia.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

shiznu said:


> Anyone know if you can use Google voice for voicemail on at&t straight talk?
> 
> Z.F.F.Z 4.13


A friend of mine uses it with his HTC one x on straight talk. I only remember him saying he set up GV from his pc and not the phone to get it working.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

I'm running Paranoid Android on my S3 and loving it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

lapdog01 said:


> A friend of mine uses it with his HTC one x on straight talk. I only remember him saying he set up GV from his pc and not the phone to get it working.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks found some info in the N4 forum. The guy had to punch in the code although a bit different than one listed. Only way I know of it working when setup on PC only is if you use your gv number for calls. But I could be wrong.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> I'm running Paranoid Android on my S3 and loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


If you recommend it I may flash it tonight. I have been in a flash free zone for toooo long
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Well according to Google and tracking info my n4 should be in my hands by 10:30 on Friday. Looked today and didn't see anymore white ones available so I couldn't have timed that any better.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## blacknight1114

jaliscojorge said:


> @ Blacknight, are you referring to getting the S4 if you already have the S3?
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


Yep. I just went from S3 to S4 and lovin it...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

I'm going to warn you tmo guys, your PA Dev is a dick! He finally started building, created a thread, for vzw after I went a few rounds with him. I'm not knocking the builds, just don't ask him for anything!

Lappy, I'm sorry to hear about your niece man. Seems this hits just keep coming. Things have gotta start looking up for you and yours. Much love bro #AllHomo

Shiz, sorry bout the gnex man but your finally getting that n4 so guess it worked out.

Happy 4th of July mofo's!
POP POP BANG BANG and all that types of shits. *Got that MAGNA CARTA HOLY GRAIL YOUNG HOVA BABY!
PEACE ZEN FAMILIA

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Fireworks Blowing Up Day guys!!!! Have a great time and be careful! Don't do what I do, fire up a M1000 and what till is 1/16" from blowing up then release! Lol! Truuuuee


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy 4th of July everyone! Don't blow any of your phone flashing fingers off.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## icarianecho

Happy 4th Zennites!

For anyone who likes Incipio cases, 40% off sitewide today.

Use the code: FREEDOM

Just scooped another feather case for kicks.

Now go back to blowing stuff up!


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks to those RedCoats for us whooping em' and being to home of the free and home of the brave. Thank you Spain for Florida ;P


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Lappy, I'm sorry to hear about your niece man. Seems this hits just keep coming. Things have gotta start looking up for you and yours. Much love bro #AllHomo
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


I appreciate all the good thoughts ma brothas..worry not about clan lappy..we are resilient people and we have each other's backs, fronts, and everything.

We ran outta fireworks my bad. Too late to cross the state line, and no pistol shooting in the city, so looks like im off to the fireworks display and yet another







friggin Pink Floyd cover band...lappy out
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy is on the house. Thanks for being you


----------



## shiznu

Happy fourth my brothers. I'm a burning Caucasian, in other words I'm a firecracker. Hope all yall are having a safe and explosive day. And Gunny I think at least 35 to 40% of devs are dicks. I know android and some users can be annoying but if they can't answer with respect they should quit posting builds. Don't even get me started on my little ponies.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## amandadam

lapdog01 said:


> If you recommend it I may flash it tonight. I have been in a flash free zone for toooo long
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah lap,check it out.
My backup is Stockorama v2,which is solid.
Happy 4th to you and all the zen brothers.


----------



## amandadam

Interesting,I have an 0ppo DVD player,which is outstanding.
This is there foray into smart phones.No 4G/LTE however.
http://oppostyle.com/


----------



## shiznu

Are any of the mako owners here using the official bumper case? Got one for free with my order it just doesn't look like a lot of protection.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## Br1cK'd

I sold mine to Doug after my original Mako was lifted. For the new one, went with the Ringke Fusion with the clear plastic back. I hit the volume buttons a little too much the way I normally hold the phone, but otherwise it's been uber protective on more than a couple of drops, and was only 13 bucks on Amazon.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## shreddintyres

Hey yall i hope everyone is doing well.

Lappy im really sorry to hear about your loss, know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. If there is anything i can do to help or if you just need someone to talk to you can always hit me up on Gtalk/hangouts.

on a side note for those of you who are interested NEWegg has a shell shocker deal for the RAV power charging bank (10400mAh for 30 bucks) from 3pm PT to 5:59PT . if yall are anything like me, and i know you are, we could all use the extra juice through out the day. esp now that alot of phones are starting to come out with out removable backs. its gonna be 30 bucks so imo its a steal, 
heres the product link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0SC-000Y-00034

- Cheers


----------



## shiznu

White Nexus4 with free bumper case delivered this morning so far I'm loving it. Anybody have any good kernel recommendations? I used to run lk but he doesn't have one for this phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

shiznu said:


> White Nexus4 with free bumper case delivered this morning so far I'm loving it. Anybody have any good kernel recommendations? I used to run lk but he doesn't have one for this phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


There are a ton, Franco's kernel and Morific's kernel are always a good bet.


----------



## shiznu

shreddintyres said:


> There are a ton, Franco's kernel and Morific's kernel are always a good bet.


Thanks I'm trying out morfics right now since it was the first I ever used on my gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Matr1x, been running it since my first Mako, it's stable and full of goodies.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

oh my, my computer will not let me log on to thizs thread till I went to Vibrant Forums and Knelt to the Modfather, Quote"every thing seems fine" just kneel and take my hand and we'll rule the universe, Anonawoody, I repent, sort of. Was anybody else blocked...I don't know...allday

Snowden,run my friend
Safe houses are hard to find
We all bleed red dos...

nice touch, changed my avatar...
I didn't do it...
Sign post up ahead, you have entered the twighlight(minus underage vampires) zone.


----------



## Woody

Weird.

I've read here and there in the Lounge today but haven't posted until now so not sure if I was blocked or not.

So your avatar was changed by someone else? All it was was a brick wall right? That's not offensive to anyone except the straw and sticks piggies.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ok, I don't care anymore, Porkins wuz myfav Star Wars character, Laugh if you want, i'm gonna at a bunch of candy bars and run into ,,well sumthin..hmm are soft taco's a good landing?

Porkins I had R2d2,You had a pony keg...
In retrosprecct, you mouse in the house..sweet dreams.


----------



## sugartibbs

tumble weeds. tumble weeds...


----------



## sugartibbs

memory is an internal rumor...


----------



## dougfresh

Sup! Tibbs. Was watching that Silva fight tonight and Silva was being stupid and horse played too much and got Pacqiao'D.


----------



## dougfresh

Rootz was out all day for me also and I also realized that my avatar has reverted to the heat one not the blue one I had yesterday. FREAKY!!!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

No prob, but I had to get woodrow outa bed, Help!!! XDA is on fire!!! Sucks I had to go there to get answers./ (maybe my last post)Tried G+ didn't work on hout


----------



## sugartibbs

Dude it still aint workin ...that took 5 tries to respond.and rebooted.

Did xrider release a huge porn video that is killing broadband?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> ... Was watching that Silva fight tonight and Silva was being stupid and horse played too much and got Pacqiao'D.


Damn, what a lame excuse of a championship fight. That dumbass fought more like a chump than a champ. I just can't friggin stand it anymore when he drops his gloves and does all that stupid taunting and hooping & hollering. His skipping around the ring in circles is about as lame as Frankie Edgar constantly moving side-to-side like a nervous tick.

Weidman's first take down was nice. He's got some heavy hands even with his arms locked up. Boyz' got cajones going for a leg submission. Then it's Silva horsing around again ... friggin lame.

That first left just looked like a basic jab. Wasn't sure by Silva's reaction if he was just playing cool or he was really knocked a little silly. But, that 2nd left definitely landed TFO hard on Silva's jaw. Maybe the punk will learn to actually fight next time for the rematch. If anything, he better learn to put his hands back up instead of dangling them down at his waist. Chump move. If you're not gonna defend yourself, you deserve to get knock TFO.

Screw Jon Jones. Let's set the date for the round 2 and get some quality fighting this time. This shit was lame. This first one shocks the system and gets Silva to take finally take a championship fight seriously. Then, his next loss will legitimize it and shut everyone up. He can go chase a big bag of kwon (Jon Jones or Roy Jones, Jr), ride off into the sunset, or hang out with BJ Penn in Hawaii and eat his fill of Spam.


----------



## sugartibbs

Right on Yosup, Dana Whites problem is he has champs that dont have anyone left to fight, Silva laid down, if he wins there is no rematch, had to be this way to promote the next snoozer card.


----------



## lapdog01

If this garbage continues maybe it's on to Cockfighting pay per view









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

lapdog01 said:


> If this garbage continues maybe it's on to Cockfighting pay per view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Just be careful which "COCK" fighting channel you pay for LOL

yall know of a way to create custom toggles for specific settings w/in android settings?


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam took my 3000 like cherry., and he did it the right way with foreplay at 2999


----------



## sugartibbs

chicken fight, hmmm..Dont really know the legals or weigh in...or protocal, but I got this one eyed orange Barn Tom cat, he eats chickens and farts feathers, it could be pay per view..Maybe PETA would like to put some jack down...Orange cat...orange cat..orange cat..

You got the heart cat, you just dont have tools,,,(RELEASE THE CHICKEN,) SHITN ME.. i LIVE ON A FARM, CHICKEN IS FRIED FLOUR WALKIN...

ORANGE TOM CAT HAIKU...

OUT OF THE HENHOUSE
NO ****,VERY NICE THIGHS
LETS GO TO MY PLACE...


----------



## lapdog01

I fit the stereotype suga-T cuz I never met a chicken i didnt like. I bring a deep fryer to a cockfight. Maybe I teach your kitty to fetch..is he fur sale?









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Shiiit Lappy, we have a uneven truce, its the law of the land in the Okla, fetch? he'd probly rather throw down never get a good look at him.. he may be strapped..glad to see you post,hope everything is well,you working your ass of he last month have anything to do with this...Sugar knows..


----------



## lapdog01

My doc thinks the excessive work coupled with a virus may have weakened the lapdogs ticker a bit. Nice detective work columbo-sugah

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

we all have to pick our places to burn the midnight oil, when its important to family, I'll turn 50 next year, I've always worked with my hands and wits, I dont feel a day over 75, when i can't get off the porch with the big dogs,I'll take care of it myself, but that could be awhile, there are no lies that compare to the ones we tell to ourselves, I hope were still on this thread when I'm 55, maybe I'll have learned something ,,, or not...


----------



## lapdog01

52 sugah. and my first ( non sports injury) hospital visit. Exploded my aura of invincibility.


----------



## amandadam

lapdog01 said:


> I fit the stereotype suga-T cuz I never met a chicken i didnt like. I bring a deep fryer to a cockfight. Maybe I teach your kitty to fetch..is he fur sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Speaking of chicken,
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3550351

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

amandaman whatever they wanna do,dont effect me, Large cast iron skillet, keep Miss cleoras Kitchen recipe handy, then Sugar takes 25 yrs of the sisters kitchen secrets, worked in kitchens all my life, if I had a dime for every dish I washed , and table I bussed, sheeeet.

Diamond sugar..I like that ,got some pop..!!


----------



## amandadam

Sounds good tibbs.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Maybe referencing this?
http://www.droid-life.com/2013/07/07/koush-gets-google-voice-working-through-any-sms-app-on-cyanogenmod-available-for-download/

This is great new for anyone using Google Voice as their number I am and just tested and it works well, although its still in beta.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

@shiz yea ive been using that for since it dropped works nicely cept in my case where im in a foreign country and need to reply to someone on a local carrier. ive set one of my navrings to switch babel on or off but its hardly ready for prime time, lots of work and improvements can still be made. Either way its extremely promising to say the least

on a side note does anyone here have any experience with apktool?
ive been having some rather annoying issues with it, finally got it loading the modified aapt that Slim needs but for some reason building is a major issue for me

this is what my process looks like, i cant figure out why it wont rebuild even tho at present i am rebuilding with out modification



Code:


<br />
C:\apktool>apktool if framework-res.apk<br />
I: Framework installed to: C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.apk<br />
C:\apktool>apktool d -f Gallery2.apk<br />
I: Baksmaling...<br />
I: Loading resource table...<br />
I: Loaded.<br />
I: Decoding AndroidManifest.xml with resources...<br />
I: Loading resource table from file: C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.apk<br />
I: Loaded.<br />
I: Regular manifest package...<br />
I: Decoding file-resources...<br />
I: Decoding values */* XMLs...<br />
I: Done.<br />
I: Copying assets and libs...<br />
C:\apktool>apktool b Gallery2 newGallery2.apk<br />
I: Checking whether sources has changed...<br />
I: Smaling...<br />
I: Checking whether resources has changed...<br />
I: Building resources...<br />
C:\apktool\Gallery2\res\values\styles.xml:148: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches t<br />
he given name 'TextAppearance'.<br />
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException:<br />
could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 10, --target-sdk-version, 16, -F, C:\Users\AUSQ\AppData\Local\Temp\<br />
APKTOOL7808385171331998377.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\apktool\Gallery2\res, -M, C:<br />
\apktool\Gallery2\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:353)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:281)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:209)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:177)<br />
		at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:237)<br />
		at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:79)<br />
Caused by: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-versi<br />
on, 10, --target-sdk-version, 16, -F, C:\Users\AUSQ\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL7808385171331998377.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, C:\<br />
Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\apktool\Gallery2\res, -M, C:\apktool\Gallery2\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:406)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:334)<br />
		... 5 more<br />
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 10, --target-sdk-version, 16,<br />
-F, C:\Users\AUSQ\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL7808385171331998377.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.ap<br />
k, -S, C:\apktool\Gallery2\res, -M, C:\apktool\Gallery2\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:89)<br />
		at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:404)<br />
		... 6 more<br />
<br />
<br />
// try loading modified aapt manually<br />
C:\apktool> apktool b --aapt C:\apktool\aapt.exe Gallery2 test.apk<br />
I: Checking whether sources has changed...<br />
I: Checking whether resources has changed...<br />
I: Building resources...<br />
C:\apktool\Gallery2\res\values\styles.xml:148: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches t<br />
he given name 'TextAppearance'.<br />
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException:<br />
could not exec command: [C:\apktool\aapt.exe, p, --min-sdk-version, 10, --target-sdk-version, 16, -F, C:\Users\AUSQ\AppD<br />
ata\Local\Temp\APKTOOL2712698154664871659.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\apktool\Galle<br />
ry2\res, -M, C:\apktool\Gallery2\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:353)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:281)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:209)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:177)<br />
		at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:237)<br />
		at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:79)<br />
Caused by: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [C:\apktool\aapt.exe, p,<br />
--min-sdk-version, 10, --target-sdk-version, 16, -F, C:\Users\AUSQ\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL2712698154664871659.tmp, -0<br />
, arsc, -I, C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\apktool\Gallery2\res, -M, C:\apktool\Gallery2\AndroidManifest.<br />
xml]<br />
		at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:406)<br />
		at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:334)<br />
		... 5 more<br />
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [C:\apktool\aapt.exe, p, --min-sdk-version, 10, --target-s<br />
dk-version, 16, -F, C:\Users\AUSQ\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL2712698154664871659.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, C:\Users\AUSQ\apktool<br />
\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\apktool\Gallery2\res, -M, C:\apktool\Gallery2\AndroidManifest.xml]<br />
		at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:89)<br />
		at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:404)<br />
		... 6 more<br />

id appreciate any help yall could offer, so far ive attempted uninstalling java and reinstalling from java 6 n up, then re did the sdk, then compiled the apktool from source just in case something was wonky. so far im at a loss, only things i can come up with is that for some reason the compiled app was already buggy but got built anyway, or something go corrupted when i decompiled.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Shredd, you using the latest veraion of apktool? It could be a corrupt apk to begin with, and the gallery.apk can sometimes be a real biatch all on it's own.. If you can decompile with no errors, and compilation fails, likely bad apk. Can you send me your log file and the original apk. I'll get my windows environment setup and run it through the lab.

You should be using java6 version, make sure you're not on 7, and that your using the 32 bit java, not 64 bit.

Edit - Can I get a copy too of the framework-res that your apk is associated with, werd.

ReEdit - Upon further review of the logs you posted, it's looks like a resource mapping issue. Couple of further questions or statements that may point you in a better direction. When you decompile the apk, are there any reports of a 9png being transformed into a png? If the 9png is corrupt inside the apk, it will translate to a regular png file when decompiled, and fuck the resource mappings. You also have some errors there that look to be directly related to aapt. Take the latest aapt from your sdk folder, and replace the one that apktool is using (should be in the apktool folder somewhere) and see if that helps.

Let me know, I typically used apkmanager, which is just a shell for apktool for dummies like me, but I have lots of experience in getting past these errors.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> Shredd, you using the latest veraion of apktool? It could be a corrupt apk to begin with, and the gallery.apk can sometimes be a real biatch all on it's own.. If you can decompile with no errors, and compilation fails, likely bad apk. Can you send me your log file and the original apk. I'll get my windows environment setup and run it through the lab.
> 
> You should be using java6 version, make sure you're not on 7, and that your using the 32 bit java, not 64 bit.
> 
> Edit - Can I get a copy too of the framework-res that your apk is associated with, werd.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


wait i shold be using the 32bit version of JAVA (facepalm) thats prlly why brut is failing. with silm you need a modified AAPT.exe because of the major changes that they have done to implement TRDS 2.0 how do i go about sending you a log?

ive even tried compiling my own versions of apktool but i get the same issue exact same response so ...

here's what ive been using

http://goo.gl/rX0ti


----------



## Br1cK'd

In the apktool folder, there should be an output log, text file, that cache's all the errors you've ever had with it. It shows the same as what you posted previously, I prefer diggin through those logs personally, but not a biggie. Yeah, 32bit Java fo sho! also, be sure that apktool is using the correct aapt since you need the modified one. Check my edits on that previous post, to look for bad pngs. You can also easily tell if you have a *.png and a *.9.png file with the same names next to each other inside the folder, typically means the original 9.png is corrupt.


----------



## sugartibbs

Wow, ..why did the police think I like padded walls, and uh where are my shoelaces?

Questions best asked in kindergarten, sorry tires, but your logcat sent me to the liquor store...they were expecting me...

You had me at echo/echo/:


----------



## samsgun357

What up mofo's?
Tibby brother I'm glad your posting again with more frequency. I need you brother, you make me laugh #AllHomo

Seems like the big lappadappadocious is doing better eh? #FriedChicken
This ones from NSAte 




I have to play devils advocate here. Had Silva won everyone would be saying how great he is, he can't be hit blah blah blah. We've seen him chump a number of fools. Saturday was different, Weidman was game! Stayed calm, in the pocket but moving forward. Saw an opening and put his hand on the mark. Sleepy time biatch! Dana White said that he just lost gsp, Jonny Bones and himself a lot of money. Going forward we have some decent fights coming. Johnny Hendrix vs GSP, Bones v Gustafson and Velasquez v Dos Santos 3. These should all be interesting. Also Ben Henderson v some guy?? And the ladies!! Rousey v Tate 2. I'm excited, I'm still a true fan of the sport though. A lot of times the prelims exceed the main events and that's just fine with me.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, truth, I had to answer a Vibrant forum question till I was allowed to post here again ,luckily it was a GPS question, so I gave the Doug fresh canned answer I'm dougie fresh .. go fuck yourself" and whallah Im allowed back here, who knew?


----------



## shiznu

@bricked thanks for the matrix kernel suggestion one of my favorite so far.
@ gunny I'm so glad that cocky sob got KO'd technically or not and the fact he was making fun of Weidman being hurt by his leg kicks made it even sweeter.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Shiz,, child please, it was fixed, no way a professional fightr gives the chin, Dana gimme money White I nee d a remach, Dude I boxed and wrestled, that was bbbullshit. in a professional fight you kill. or your getting paid not to, sad mother fuckers, street fights are morer betta.

It was rigged, Iwrestlrd in high school and boxed


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> Shiz,, child please, it was fixed, no way a professional fightr gives the chin, Dana gimme money White I nee d a remach, Dude I boxed and wrestled, that was bbbullshit. in a professional fight you kill. or your getting paid not to, sad mother fuckers, street fights are morer betta.
> 
> It was rigged, Iwrestlrd in high school and boxed


Man, I beat jiggas up and routinely T-Bag em'. Jiggle Jiggle lol


----------



## sugartibbs

dont, word of the day ,,took me over 5 minutes to here, rootzikkie not face slap. face crotch you worthless I digress , Doug I think theregonna ban me,harder and harder to get here.. doug come close there is a come closer ,,,there is another sugartibbs


----------



## sugartibbs

oh no, Douglass, do you tea party ...then tea bag ol peoples?

*checking my elderly fathers chin in Tulsa


----------



## dougfresh

Sack Master. Lol. This Country is founded on the Tea-Party.


----------



## sugartibbs

Mr Douglass, I am in the reddest of conservative horshit states...TEA PARTY CHICKS SUCK...OOH TIBBS IM WAITING....


----------



## sugartibbs

As a native American, this country is founded on scumbag thieves that used genocide to further their greed, Your all thieves living on lies... Oh we earned it , bullshit...

lIKE i LEARNED IN EVERY LITTLE LEAGUE i WAS IN... ROCK AND FIRE..


----------



## dougfresh

You're right about the genocide that the White's have done to your wonderful people. We can't do anything about it now bro. Now the Natives are rolling on sins! And happy Cuz


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry Doug, you didn't deserve that, but its still close here, my mother had to go to a goverment school, cause we cant have those indians getting uppity... we may meet up a wounded Knee.


----------



## dougfresh

I meant Gambling thing, nothing else.

Indio! Did ya see the Lone Ranger yet lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, were brothers, But if you bring a Tonto malibu never worked a day in his life Depp and expect me to undestand, do you even know American history, or you a Hannity Fox maybe saw a girl naked once... I could kill here ..but your my brother...


----------



## dougfresh

Hahajajaja!

I found a pic of ya in a DUI lolol


----------



## sugartibbs

nice try, dudes got red mange, I hope that wasnt a racist shot a shot. Gloves off


----------



## dougfresh

Haha! Yes this dude got something wrong! Somebody take him to the Vet please

U wanna keyboard fight! Fight!


----------



## sugartibbs

Df, are you havingprobs w/ ziki, took me 5 minutes to get back here, how can I talk shit with you with 5 minute intervals/ In case I cant get back .. Yadda, Yadda ,Insult, Yes you give good ...


----------



## dougfresh

I'm controlling it Tonto. 
Nate has grease all over his walls, especially in the bathroom lol

Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug this off topic, personal stuff, Oklahoma is a little different,im sure youre popular in Southern Florida, America has broad shoulders, but there is alwys but, the lit;e girls up here would tell you to"shut up"mayne lay down

What would Tebow do, we know what Hrnanez would do,,, totally fuck up, give me 10 million//// the nicest guy you would ever want to meet


----------



## dougfresh

Dope soft keys for the Mako
http://d-h.st/APY

Use Zip Theme


----------



## shiznu

Tibbs, Anderson Silva went down because Weidman found his g-spot. Don't worry he will get knocked out plenty more times now. Then you will know it was no fluke.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Idont know about that Shiznu, every day we get older ..and some young kid that was told he wasnt good enough, gets stronger, silva's done that was clown


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> Idont know about that Shiznu, every day we get older ..and some young kid that was told he wasnt good enough, gets stronger, silva's done that was clown


 It happens to every fighter and it will happen to Jon Jones one day to. When you figure out you can be beat, seems to happen more often.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

If you're gonna "script" a thrown fight, that's pretty much a Hollywood style ending. Fitting that Silva goes down while clowning around. The times he got away with it, he looked untouchable - ie. like it was some boxing weaving & bobbing drill. Then drop the other dude like he was a sparring practice chump. But, credit Weidman for keeping moving forward, staying in the gap, and throwing those punches. Mos def Silva got caught ... but the real credit goes to Weidman's heavy hands.

In the next fight (unless Silva's hell bent on being a dumbass), he'd be the ultimate idiot to resort to that bafoonery again. Even at 38, I still give a slight edge to Silva in the standup game. He can throw his punches and kicks at will. He's so damn cunning as a counter-puncher. But, Weidman surprised me with his quick jabs and punches. Those heavy hands (esp. when he was in Silva's guard) were the most impressive.

I want to see Weidman take Silva down and finish him on the ground. If Silva gets caught again (while standing up), these "conspiracy" theories will keep festering. Let's see a proper fight on the feet, then Weidman shooting for Silva's legs. I wanna see him get passed Silva's guard and see if finally someone can do some damage with Silva on his back.

KO's are fun and all ... but submissions are the ultimate. I wanna see something on par with what BJ Penn did to Jens Pulver the last time they met. That was probably the last fully satisfying fight I've seen in a long while.

I don't get why Dana White won't schedule the rematch for UFC 168 (December). It's sounding like this rematch is another 7-9 months out. Maybe he's wanting more time to hype the hell out of the fight ... and hedge against the superfight $$ he just lost out on.


----------



## shiznu

Just for the record I don't think any of the fights in ufc have ever been scripted. Its full contact fighting with very few rules. Sometimes things look good sometimes they are ugly. Sometimes we expect what happens sometimes the total opposite happens.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Wurd ... as a numb-nutted gun-toting Zen-mang once said ... there's a "fine line" between winning and losing in the MMA. And like you said, odds are very high that everyone eventually gets caught. Fedor, GSP, Lidell, Rampage, Crocop ... it's a long list of greats who've gotten caught. I do like the notion that once a champ goes down, it knocks him off that proverbial pedestal. Giving the long line of dudes a chance to think they can win (regardless what comes out of their mouths during all the pre-fight hoopla).


----------



## sugartibbs

I saw what I saw, Silva laid down, you dont train and make weight for 1`6 weeks, and leta inferior fighter knock you out unless you want to hype the rematch. gotta hype it , its like boxing.. there is no heavyweight challenge for Klitchsko, nobody for Jones...enter controversy and drama, I'll pass


----------



## samsgun357

Tibby, the last 5 Silva fights were identical, hands down clowning, but they ended with him winning so everyone swung from his D. Yosup, your right about Silvas striking, unbelievable counter puncher but we've seen before with guys who are CP's, they lose a half step and get caught ala Roy Jones Jr. Silva came to fight his fight, maybe underestimated the "The Kid" a bit, and got whooped, end of story.

Yosup, I like you're style bro, the last BJ Penn v Jens Pulver fight was great. A clinic put on by the Prodigy!

Shiz, I'm tickled pink (love tickling the pink) that Silva...You got knocked the fuck out!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

Me to gunny, even though I've always had some respect for the amount of time he kept winning, I hate that guy and always have from the first time I seen him fight till the last time. I don't mind the taunting but the way he does it makes him look like a Richard in banana pants.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

Tech question for the zen fam. You may rememer sometime ago I mentioned my S3 getting wet and that everything came back except for the display. Well the lcds for it finally came down from about 250 to 130-160. I havent ordered one yet but finally took my s3 apart. Now heres the question is there any way to tell if the connecter on the motherboard is no good as well to prevent me from ordering one or is it kindve a plug and pray situation?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

drjjones426 said:


> Tech question for the zen fam. You may rememer sometime ago I mentioned my S3 getting wet and that everything came back except for the display. Well the lcds for it finally came down from about 250 to 130-160. I havent ordered one yet but finally took my s3 apart. Now heres the question is there any way to tell if the connecter on the motherboard is no good as well to prevent me from ordering one or is it kindve a plug and pray situation?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


 My best guess would be to see what the resistance/ voltage reading and test with a voltmeter. Without power for resistance test and under power in your old unit first then see if the new one matches,both the numbers you researched and the actually number from your test.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

How much do Android phones depreciate in value ... over 6, 12, 18, 24 months?


----------



## sugartibbs

yo dip by the second (SORRY MAYNE IT WAS SO OUT THERE_)tRUTH ITS WAY FAST, I got the S3and its obsolete, heres my prob ...I like slim with team dark apps, but heres the truth running slim ,overclocked bigger screen...but my vib could keep up, now oooh you gotta have the sg4.. Sugar say cheeze whiz.. if you can figure that out,,,whewwwHome girl correction...finger that out whewww,,,,


----------



## yosup

Trying to make sense of the new T-mo Jump dealio. I haven't shopped used phones, so I'm just using these (conspicously old) numbers from early 2012. These numbers don't seem like accurate real-life depiction of resale values (esp. if kept in good condition) ... but lez roll with 'em for shizzles & giggles.










Considering my brain is mush right now ... a rough crunching of numbers would indicate holding onto the phone (then reselling later) would at least recover something in return ... vs. "renting" your phone monthly (aka while in the JUMP program).










It depends on how much the down payment was tho. If you start with a $100 down phone, these numbers would indicate the opportunity cost of upgrading (via JUMP) would be roughly $25-$45 in the 6-12 month range. I suppose not too bad for those who need to scratch that itch so often. A shiny new Android toy every 12 months ... hmmm. Just need to wrap your head around the rent-by-the-month concept.

*::: EDIT :::*

On second thought, I forgot to factor in the cost of JUMP participation vs. potential resale recovery. Then, you'd be at a loss for every scenario except for the $200 down 6-9 month range (ie. where you'd miss out on $10-$30 recovery based on those sketchy depreciation values). At the $100 down range, the incentive is there at the 6-mo mark ("only" $37 relative additional cost) vs. 12-mo ($93 relative difference). Lol ... to be continued ...


----------



## sugartibbs

Shit...You had me at leggy Peggy pants on the floor

Truth..has anyone done a Peggy? urban legend

And no Doug.. Peggy not Piggy


----------



## yosup

@ DF & Tibbs

These Korean chicks are singin' our anthem ... "_oh, baby, give it to me!!_"
If they give the "buns up" salute ... then it's three Zen cholos on the prowl ...














( ... and no ... I still haven't found my Tibb'saurus ... )


----------



## sugartibbs

Thanks Yosup, Ill sleep real good tonight.. Just had to be a redhead north korean, She needs questioning,,,And spanky.and yes Sugar cavity check, Merica


----------



## yosup

LOL ... she looks like a willing participant to me. They'll all buckle under those bright interrogation lights. Whips & chains (optional).


----------



## sugartibbs

On a motor note.. team gnassi 1,2,3, at Pocono, way cool, felt bad for Marco, the Andretti curse.. Honda had the fuel figured, sucks to have the best car...but you cant finish..and he was pissed...


----------



## yosup

Would LUV to know what it feels like behind the wheel of one of these ... _I feel the need ... for speed!!!!_










At least IndyCar doesn't have the stupid tire fiasco that F1 has. Damn ... Franchitti's still pulling those G's at the tender age of 40. That's a long open-wheel racing career. Too bad he couldn't hold onto Ashley's Judd's tho. Damn shame. Wouldn't mind her whispering in my ear something like, "_Oh, baby, give it to me._"


----------



## sugartibbs

I have an ideahow it is ...was never lucky with women , but there was this one time, witha major drunk hottie from Lauderdale..It was like falling off a tall building,I love speed, and turning a wrench(banging a wench) I get confused Never missed Indy, or Daytona I love the Big Ovals How fast can you go...Merica ..Detroit.. Remember platoon.. Bugsy.. aint nothin better than a piece of cat, cept mabey the Indy 500....


----------



## yosup

ROFL!! That poetry is a great night cap reading. It's the elixir of Zen.


----------



## shiznu

yosup said:


> Trying to make sense of the new T-mo Jump dealio. I haven't shopped used phones, so I'm just using these (conspicously old) numbers from early 2012. These numbers don't seem like accurate real-life depiction of resale values (esp. if kept in good condition) ... but lez roll with 'em for shizzles & giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering my brain is mush right now ... a rough crunching of numbers would indicate holding onto the phone (then reselling later) would at least recover something in return ... vs. "renting" your phone monthly (aka while in the JUMP program).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how much the down payment was tho. If you start with a $100 down phone, these numbers would indicate the opportunity cost of upgrading (via JUMP) would be roughly $25-$45 in the 6-12 month range. I suppose not too bad for those who need to scratch that itch so often. A shiny new Android toy every 12 months ... hmmm. Just need to wrap your head around the rent-by-the-month concept.
> 
> *::: EDIT :::*
> 
> On second thought, I forgot to factor in the cost of JUMP participation vs. potential resale recovery. Then, you'd be at a loss for every scenario except for the $200 down 6-9 month range (ie. where you'd miss out on $10-$30 recovery based on those sketchy depreciation values). At the $100 down range, the incentive is there at the 6-mo mark ("only" $37 relative additional cost) vs. 12-mo ($93 relative difference). Lol ... to be continued ...


Why can't the hot a** pink girl rid my / wait I mean drive from Huntsville to Birmingham and spread some of that pink silk.
Edit I got so exited my gun go off with the quote.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

sugartibbs said:


> Truth..has anyone done a Peggy? urban legend


Yessir, guilty as charged. Peggy is a sexy little mamasita about 45 minutes to the east of town. We spent a nice evening together once, but real talk, not worth the drive back out there.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

Dang, thought i had a stumper there, probly best there are so many Peggy Rhymes I could do. I cant help thinking Brady Bunch.. ooohhh.Bricke'd noo not mrs. Brady, ( Doggie)


----------



## Br1cK'd

I do like em a little older than myself generally, but nothing geriatric, gimme a little credit here Sug. Besides, Greg already beat the hell out of those meat curtains.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

the truth ,,, my ex wife was ...16 years older than me Blonde 5'8 trim and stacked, and took me for everything I owned..live and learn..


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Would LUV to know what it feels like behind the wheel of one of these ... _I feel the need ... for speed!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least IndyCar doesn't have the stupid tire fiasco that F1 has. Damn ... Franchitti's still pulling those G's at the tender age of 40. That's a long open-wheel racing career. Too bad he couldn't hold onto Ashley's Judd's tho. Damn shame. Wouldn't mind her whispering in my ear something like, "_Oh, baby, give it to me._"


My step-dad is way into Indy and NASCAR (They spend practically the whole month of May's weekends over there. Even know the drivers on a first named basis). Anyways, my mom bought him a ride along one year for Xmas. He said it was like a dream come true. Wasn't too expensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## shiznu

@Woody I would love to drive a stock car. I would have to have it where the instructor was riding bitch tho. I needs to be behind that wheel.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Woody were at the gravy part of our schedule, I remeber the good ole days


----------



## drjjones426

If I was to get a hold of a sprint s3 is there any reason I couldnt open it up pull the motherboard and replace it with my tmo s3 motherboard?

Edit: wont fit due to sprint s3 not having a slim slot

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

I am so tired of this Rootziki acts like Gingerbread bootloaders horse fritters, fuck me, I cant even upload a small file Guess you could DR.Jones , but they are so compatable...Why you can get around that... I think


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> I am so tired of this Rootziki acts like Gingerbread bootloaders horse fritters, fuck me, I cant even upload a small file


Stop trying to upload files with viruses and they will go through. I of course am only joking.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

you never know shiz, its so tough to post anything... when your a regular Joe


----------



## shiznu

Its really tough for us irregular Joe's.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjjones426

You know its hard out here for a pimp, tryin to get this money for the rent

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Need a small file uploaded??








Im here for ya sugah...
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

lapdog01 said:


> Need a small file uploaded??
> 
> View attachment 44394
> 
> Im here for ya sugah...
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Good one lappy. I needed that thanks 

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my fing god, this place is starting to rock, dr. Jones... Bail... we had highhopes4u and from the delivery room ...we hear pimp smack.. its ok,our bad, first to admit im probly a bad role model...here let me demonnstrate, hey jaliscjorge, no I cant .your too good a person, but I could have so much fun with that"small file upload" Waiting for Marsha Brady ... smack...


----------



## jaliscojorge

It's all good tibby. Believe me I can find the humor in the darndest things . And I need a lot of it right now.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Just having fun,your old school jorge,like to see peeps goin on here ...and its the same on S3 foums Dude the old Vibrant days were a riot, I was too chix to post, now I check in the XDa every day or so...and nothing has changed, I used to love see the noobs ..please help..i cant get into download, and me or noob in need would try to get in there before Woody or Samsgun.. crap its boring now... maybe me and the Count O South Beach could go shake it up, what suspend me? i go there less frequently every month, I really only check this thread for old friends...

shout out to Seattle, team Whisky.. hooorah


----------



## shiznu

I still like to see the boobs,don't you? Oh yeah wait you said noobs. Still got exited for a second.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry to get your hopes up shiz, I remeber before XDA I went to team whisky,maybe its my memory, but it was alot more risky then, you crossed you fingers and flashed, its so easy now...meh,,


----------



## Br1cK'd

I soft bricked my Vibe the first night I had it. Flashed bionix and patiently listened to Linda enable Voodoo. It seemed so easy, I wanted to try other roms. Immediately turned around and flashed FrankenTwiz to see what that was all about. Whoa is me, forgot to disable Voodoo, and remembered a button press too late.

I let the flash finish, and booted to the Vibrant screen, that's it. Man, that was a bad night, trying to get my new expensive toy (and first android phone) back to life. I believe I had locked bl's, could not get to dl mode for shit! Then, one time, booted to dl mode, and I had to learn it needed all different drivers, FML! I got all my files in order, and went to sleep with a still dead phone. Three hours later, I drag my sorry ass in to work, with dead phone and all necessary files in tow. Load up everything on work machine, hit dl mode the first try, and about 5 minutes later, She Lives! It was a long while before I flashed anything again, or even started those old old Br1cKd stock, no-bloat kangs.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## drjjones426

Oh the good old days. Kindve miss the days when stock couldnt compare to the roms being flashed, now ive had my note2 (since drenching my s3) and haven't even rooted it(yet). The note2 dev section is really slow tho too maybe thats part of it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## sugartibbs

oh man Brick'd, how could I forget Linda? If you you screwed up ..she would say "partition has Failed" yourlike oh no , Linda you cant do me this way, odin, if I lucky..I flashed Malice 5 after Honey with ...well not really sure anybody had the answer, you had to flash the lite version to get bootloders, and the flash the whole rom, I went back to Malice, and got nothing, aaall nite on computer...but it was fun...

I think im like alot of peeps on this thread, it took guts to take your ..I can barely afford this smartphone.. and try to mod it, knowing it could end badly, but it was a challenge, and we love challenges


----------



## sugartibbs

Good lord, I can't post anything, ..itsa like Gilligans Island, Hey yousup ..you follow Indy..it really bothered me, with the price of the sport, when there wasn't a Bettehausen, and Sarah Fischer had to plead just to qualify, she was 10x Danica, little Al Unsers DUI's, The Andretti curse, Dan wheldon , such a great person...will an american win our greatest race?


----------



## icarianecho

Yosup:

You may want to read this on Android Police.

Upshot: JUMP is probably only worth it if you use the upgrades twice a year.

If you only upgrade once a year, then it's not really all that.

If you Nexus, it's not really worth it either.

That said, I'm thinking about _jumping _on board just for the sheer hell of bling.

(Just gotta actually go read the fine print of what happens when you already have that shiny new bling & want out. Probably just have to buy out the remember of the phone outright. Ouch!)


----------



## sugartibbs

Icarus, once you get the bling
Kneel and kiss the ring..

When you want out, they send Guido, to ..break your legs, nothing personal, it was only business


----------



## dougfresh

What's that Nintendo game with Kid Icarus? Is it Kid Icarus!


----------



## sugartibbs

I wuz gonna call you out Count Dougula, thought I might have pissed you off, Icarus was the son of Promethius Who was who was chained on an Island By ...This a better story, by woodrow the terrible (breath), You had to be careful, kinda hazy, but there was this gunny? ..357 all I remeber is dont bend over.. this story will continue, when I get back from tyhe liquor store....


----------



## sugartibbs

Sugar Horror

Chapter 1...Mini Keys... I have to be honest 
,frequent reader.. my hands are shaking, I need a minute, courage with a cork, then I'll tell all...


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, cant go on, its baseball night in Merica.. My Cardinals at Wrigly field to meet the Cubbies, its tradition...


----------



## Woody

Tibbs

Your Cardinals are coping with the grind very well. My Reds are clearly not working well with each other. This could be a year of contention, but I highly doubt it would be a year of championship. Let's hope for a better half. More like your birds' first half.

I'll be up for awhile. Maybe not online the whole time, but I am looking forward to your 2nd chapter. 
:beer: :beer:


----------



## sugartibbs

Mini kies chapter 2

If n there are any childrens in the room, put them to bed, and tellem ...sugah did the best he could..there was so much I din't know, and of course ..it started with a city women...and a few too many drinks....I'd heard of make up, but never seen a painted lady, and she hads a fake French accent, made her continental, made me stupid... and the thunder rolled...

I'd like to say..I did the right thing..but you know better, she was booored with Eclair, and could only speak of froyo, and her passion for porting...


----------



## sugartibbs

Chapter 3 odin
Eitenne..thats french for Steve, I wasn't prude, but had to google porting, and well, its a little emberassing from here Yosup i dont have a complete tibbysaurus I'll have a glossary at the end, man the end..but im getting ahead of myself...


----------



## sugartibbs

Broken arrow, if thats your hometown, you better be tough, I have standards, no pillow talk lets call her "Simply Honey" some of you will know...she was a crossway breezer I swear, smooth a a promgirls thigh..and 2x ass risky..I knew better , but there was something about the way she held her chin..and batted her eyes, she had troubles and i needed the job..

the fake French accent, as time went by, it made me like her more, cause she kept fucking it up, and we both knew..inside jokes are special...


----------



## sugartibbs

Chapter 3
or how i learned about
"getting phone Linda" and the repurcusions


----------



## shreddintyres

Br1cK said:


> I soft bricked my Vibe the first night I had it. Flashed bionix and patiently listened to Linda enable Voodoo. It seemed so easy, I wanted to try other roms. Immediately turned around and flashed FrankenTwiz to see what that was all about. Whoa is me, forgot to disable Voodoo, and remembered a button press too late.
> 
> I let the flash finish, and booted to the Vibrant screen, that's it. Man, that was a bad night, trying to get my new expensive toy (and first android phone) back to life. I believe I had locked bl's, could not get to dl mode for shit! Then, one time, booted to dl mode, and I had to learn it needed all different drivers, FML! I got all my files in order, and went to sleep with a still dead phone. Three hours later, I drag my sorry ass in to work, with dead phone and all necessary files in tow. Load up everything on work machine, hit dl mode the first try, and about 5 minutes later, She Lives! It was a long while before I flashed anything again, or even started those old old Br1cKd stock, no-bloat kangs.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


i remember the first time i tried to root my vibe i ended up softbricking it after 3 days of having it, i thought shit i just broke a brand new phone. I was being idiotic and couldnt get into download mode i kept putting the phone into 2e recovery. I made my first thread on xda freaking out, got alot ppl telling me to figure out if i had one of the ones with the locked bootloader. I ordered one of those downloadmode usb jigs and from then on had that sucker on my keychain with odin on atleast one flash drive cuz you know, brotha's gotta flash on the run sometimes.

my first thread on the XDA forums lol: http://goo.gl/3V5ZC


----------



## sugartibbs

was thinkin about you a coupla days ago shreddintyres, shut my computer down and automatic upgrades started...I got the "do not turn off, willshutdown when complete, starting 1st of 15, I was trippin, cause it never writes correctly and I have to defragment. I remeber you going through that.

That isn't too bad for a first post, I never posted a problem, was too scared. there were dudes that would flame you.


----------



## shreddintyres

sugartibbs said:


> was thinkin about you a coupla days ago shreddintyres, shut my computer down and automatic upgrades started...I got the "do not turn off, willshutdown when complete, starting 1st of 15, I was trippin, cause it never writes correctly and I have to defragment. I remeber you going through that.
> 
> That isn't too bad for a first post, I never posted a problem, was too scared. there were dudes that would flame you.


yea the vibe community was brutal back then still kinda is, but yea that mess with windows is a pain in the arse. i have a defrag etc run every week along with a registry cleaner now. im too afraid of that crap happening again


----------



## sugartibbs

I had it saved at one time, but the best thread I ever saw, somebody had a question for a dev, and the guy posts "look man , I'm really drunk right now, I'll try to figure it out tomorrow"


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry about the delay, but i got a call from Linda, i only told the tale, because I thought it really wouldn't matter anymore, my bad .. my excuse , sweet eitennelindasteve.apk I never knew that Linda was a robot, she only spoke of you as a"her little external sd card" ..I was such a fool...

it gets worse... I may have formatted her,


----------



## sugartibbs

Um i need amoment to regroop, its becoming clear in my speach, and typing, Linda was a use alot of trojans horse, giggle, need to focus, its getting late, thank you god, Stargate sg1 reruns are on.. I have a chance...

and habiniyy..havent told the story


----------



## jaliscojorge

Tibbs, you should apply for a late night show host writer









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

this difficult to make you understand, uh mmmhow i was fooled, it looked like a typical small town private investigator problem, peeps like their privacy, and mums the word..but lets be honest ..900 number linda, talkin partition ..and "simply honey' is self explanitory, thats why they called me in....I carry a Wal-Mart note pad to look professional, I thought i had everything under control...then...pink unicorn dust..I know... unbelievable, but i saw it..Like Santa Claus firing a blunt..I need a few minutes...

oops thought about callin out beltway NWGS, but this will be quicker 49er suckkkkkkk...dwarf wieners...

Get up man.. or you get biker first aid...we start kicking you whewwww


----------



## sugartibbs

Absolutly.100 per cent waiting for a politicaly correct female moderator to sermon me on the advantages of "pert Dwarf weiner" Rainbow you follow these posts,and you havent run me yet...

umm,too soon?


----------



## samsgun357

Reading your story tibby is like the first time I read penthouse letters. I don't understand half of it but it gets me cised, can't stop reading it!

This is funny! 




Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, dude im sure everyone who checks this thread was screaming "hell no , gunny, he probly has a pent house story to bore us with...were waiting for someone to block him.. I have one, its a side note, but i called it "the Oxbow indecent".

But it can only be told at night, and cmon theres nothin goin on on our "other" threads anyway

And its when I first heard the handle "Xrider66" changing lanes...


----------



## icarianecho

Nice! Never heard of this ^^^ but I can dig it.

I remember the first time I registered at XDA, I was VibrantBob (I'm pretty much always Bob something. E.g., Twitter: tweetbobtweet).

Can't remember what precipitated it, but I either had or elected to change my name. I remember thinking at the time, "I wan't something that sounds cool." This was back in the Vibrant's Wild Wild West days, and I also remember thinking, "if I keep flashing this device, I'm going to brick it for sure."

Plus, I really enjoy the interplay between Bruegel's painting and Auden's "Musee de Beaux Arts," which I had recently taught.

Voila! a name was born.


----------



## sugartibbs

way cool, love the artwork, a Degas fan myself, Ballerenas chapter, but I gotta ask..did you ever get laid as Vibrant bob?

And well, do you have both of you ears?


----------



## sugartibbs

But if your really interested, my favorite, in the Prado..... Las Meninas.... art without history is a picture...and a mirror..


----------



## lapdog01

I thought this was art.....


----------



## sugartibbs

it is art, if it moves you lappy, i dont have a dog right now, after asa lou... couldn"t go through it again, had her 16 years, she was so smart, part pit part rotw. she could nearly talk,it was her job was to protect the farm, lotta critters at night, if I told you about the last few days of her life, you wouldn't believe it, she was like my child

its funny, you dont want to remember, because it hurts, but sitting here it feels good to remember...

She got me through my divorce, we'd been talking my ex and I, I came home from work and she and her son took everything, everything and left me with bills I had no Idea of..she said she couldn't take asa lou, my problem..I remeber looking around the empty living room, sliding my back against the wall and crying, fuck her , but i felt like I had failed, but there was asa lou waiting for me to get my shit together, gotta keep movin, its the USA, and her dogfood wasn't cheap.She got restuarant leftovers, she ate steak every night, she wasn't leaving my side, the ex tried to get back together,hell no, I miss Asa lou, she was better than alot of people I've known...didn't have to let her out she could open a screen door.


----------



## shreddintyres

Firstly I want to apologize for making this a serious matter, but this is a matter of utmost importance to me. This was sent to me by a friend of mine this morning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy9tNyp03M0

Please spread this around. As a faithful Muslim it is saddening to see terror attacks in the name of Islam. For those of you who believe that Islam is a religion of violence or hatred I implore you to research on your own and not take at face value what is presented to you by the media. Should you wish to hear other portions of this debate you will find them on the Oxford Union's page on you tube. Additionally should you wish to discuss this matter please feel free to message/email me as I would welcome all and any intellectual commentary but please be aware that I am no scholar of history nor religion. Just a muslim student of medicine born and raised in the USA. 

﻿#islam


----------



## sugartibbs

no problem here, Im very curious and read alot. hatred of someone you dont even know is easy, I went to Catholic schools and church. some of the things said about my family were laughable, my parents were coaches and active in the community, but some people really believed we were planning to have the Vatican take over the country,I have always thought your beliefs should be private, and expressed by good deeds.


----------



## sugartibbs

well i guess you've seen, the ship is in orbit,I really thought linda might forget, or meet someone? sombot else, I have the ext/sd/card, my last chip in this drama, she sounded pretty pissed, watched BladeRunner twice..last night..oragami anyone?

if she looked like Priss, Im ota here...


----------



## icarianecho

sugartibbs said:


> way cool, love the artwork, a Degas fan myself, Ballerenas chapter, but I gotta ask..did you ever get laid as Vibrant bob?
> 
> And well, do you have both of you ears?


Ears? Hmm ... last time I checked. Where's that mirror?

Laid? Decidedly, though I don't think she knew me as Vibrant Bob. We're careening toward nuptials shortly, so I must've done something right.

Degas? Way cool. Saw a Degas exhibit one time. Very cool.


----------



## sugartibbs

His ballerina period paintings made me stare, I wrestled, and always understood dancers, its a discipline and painful, and beautiful... you must suffer for your art...

Your ears? you know that answer Vincent..Your wife has to post, and take over my short stories...Why I hooked up with "Vibrant Bob"

Or...

Yes, I was kidnapped at a Star Wars Convention...

or..

you could just suffer through my next post.. In Las Meninas he was painting the Spanish Princess as you would see in the mirror, her "maids of honor" were midgets to please the royal court, we really haven't come that far, it makes me sad....


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbs, you're nutty! Lol
Hey what's up with these new popup ads on Rootz via mobile


----------



## sugartibbs

I dont know doug, but I still blame you for the male dating ads I get, that Tyon anime chick is smokin, and Icarus, reread my post, im a dumbass, who knows a little too much about nothing, where you been doug? you usually keep me in check, so I dont start biting the neighbors..


----------



## dougfresh

We sorta got a Lounge going on Hangout now lol. Life is rather hectic lately also man. I'll make some more time soon and tear you a new one lol


----------



## sugartibbs

sorry doug , got your pm, and tried to get on hang, was pretty tired, and not real sure how it worked, just did a full defragment and spybot, my computer is going, didn't pay much for it, shes been pretty good, took me an hour and a half to get here and I dont know if this will send, when it rains it pours, I cant afford this, all we have here is edge, try to bump you a message tomorrow, maybe leave me some info in my profile to get in touch.


----------



## lapdog01

Hello Zen fam. Roasted lappy sending out a hello. Sorry that my posts have been as sparse as gnats in a windstorm, but im back into 12 hour days with average indoor temps at 127f. Hope everone is well. Peace

Sent not from Hell, but where they pump the heat in


----------



## Woody

Hey fellas. Thought I would share this theme I came across today. It is still v1 but it is very clean. Has some text issues (see my posts at the end of the thread), but he is working it out hopefully. The drowned out text issue seems to be exclusive the the Play Store Update/Uninstall, other than that the theme is cherry (yep I said Cherry. Bringing back the 80's).
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2362118

Lappy ~ Tell el Diablo we said hello and if it is going to be that hot there, he needs to send down the freaky ladies with the forked tongues







to help you pass the time.


----------



## sugartibbs

got it to boot but she made new noises, i'll probly break down and get something, but its been tough around here the last, hell 2 years. Im a lot different than alot of you, Im an older, single, no kids construction worker, if you saw my phone bill and how many calls I get per month, insane.I really dont even need one I got this computer to have odin, Wifi and sdk platform tools, and I hardly use any of them anymore, If I get the s4 probly wont even root it,makes me think about going foreward, and if I should even replace it.


----------



## dougfresh

Truth!


----------



## sugartibbs

Thats really a good one Hoss,I totally agree with the Iphool, I'm so biased, if i could have afforded a phone a year earlier, we may be launching scuds at each other..

Tibbysauruslinda's voice)

Hoss, pronoun, large man in white hat, that never gets laid


----------



## dougfresh

Tibbya...Converting to Voodoo son! Blast from the past! If I Odin like I do, I always do it Linda style, no doubt. Man I haven't needed Odin in a bit. 
I see you're a commissure on AArtwork.(notice the AA) lol I have a bunch of replicas of Van Gogh and Pablo Picasso, *****



sugartibbs said:


> Hoss, pronoun, large man in white hat, that never gets laid


I'm a Cuban with a pimp hat that girls cannot keep their hands off son


----------



## dougfresh

Haha! Cuba!


----------



## sugartibbs

dude when linda first came out, you could make her tell you who was calling, I was such a nerd, I figured how to do it and left it on high volume. was a the the dept. motor vehicles to get my tag, phone blaring, Linda telling me who was calling people going "great, this sucks enough without the freakshow" wanted to crawl away, but it seemed cool at the time


----------



## dougfresh

Come' Mierda! Lol

SammyGuns turned me on to Annex's super bad KLP theme. I'll post his DB cuz I don't give a fangul lolAnnex 1's klp theme from illusion ROM. Pulled it from the illusion vibe rom, tested it on my tab last and it worked on it. http://db.tt/mcpZpQ4D


----------



## sugartibbs

I hear Siri, Im like "honey, bend over and get a good grip on the counter, Daddys home, and he hungry tonite...

Been an Annex fan fooor a long time, he's good, and keeps contributing.


----------



## dougfresh

Are you sure that you're not hearing voices! FREAKY! LOLOLOL
Just messing brother


----------



## sugartibbs

Wow, the truth hurts, I thought one of my sisters dogs tore up that big stuffed bear we got at the fair, but for any female lurkers, i tore it up...

DF you cant offend me brother, were havin fun, riffin..

Tibbytheaurus (Linda,confused voice)

Googling female Zen lurkers
Googling female Zen Lurkers, changing search pattern...


----------



## dougfresh

Post you're fucking gmail tib, biatches! I'll guess.... [email protected]@gmail.com.Ding!!!! Ding!!3 Cherries


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug you are always a challenge

But riddle me this
The circle is square, to be fair to your err
cheetos, heroes and girls with red hairs
paces the floor, and runs in the night...who am I?

Tibbysaurus(linda voice)
Holy shit, the've found us...


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> dude when linda first came out, you could make her tell you who was calling, I was such a nerd, I figured how to do it and left it on high volume. was a the the dept. motor vehicles to get my tag, phone blaring, Linda telling me who was calling people going "great, this sucks enough without the freakshow" wanted to crawl away, but it seemed cool at the time


Haha. This just happened to me last week. I had to get my tags renewed and somehow my phone volume got turn all the way up. It was lunch time in downtown Cincinnati by the court house (so you can imagine the rif-raf that was about) and my wife calls me. I'm standing in line and then all of a sudden the theme from Knight Rider starts blaring from my pocket. Let's just say I got the stink eye from the lady who gave me my tags. But all the homies old enough gave me the nod when I was walking out. Renewing like a baws!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Woody! That's dope brother! Share the Knight Rider ringer!


----------



## yosup

Woody said:


> ... Renewing like a baws!!! ...


@ Woodz & Tibbs

Well at least it was just sound. Imagine the reaction if you flipped out Mr. Happy to recharge your phone ... coming soon to a DMV near you ...

Researchers use urine to power Samsung cell phone



> We all have to charge our cell phones on a regular basis, and we all have to, er, relieve ourselves on a regular basis. Perhaps such was the inspiration behind the work of researchers at the The University of the West of England and University of Bristol who have created a means of charging a cell phone using urine. The technology is called "microbial fuel cells," ...


----------



## sugartibbs

My second ringtone was Miami Sound machine, I still love them, was so sure several hotties were gonna rape me when i got a call...still wait, oh Gloria, hey ya Tibbs,, not much, well pretty lateoh um yeah i know where Dougs back yard is, oh noway..

yosup, we may need to exchange thesaurus, I find "mr. Happy" maybe a double meaning.. Sincerely, Your friend Sugar


----------



## dougfresh

Yah Buddy! MSM rocks!


----------



## sugartibbs

A little truth, when Gloria got on stage, and the congo started, you could tell she was feeling it, not many performers that you feel the music, and not look at me.She was sharing something cool with you..


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm rocking the Knight rider theme song too. Comes as default on the wicked rom. Along with some other kitt sounds 

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

dougfresh said:


> I'm rocking the Knight rider theme song too. Comes as default on the wicked rom. Along with some other kitt sounds
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


Great Minds Jorge. Glad to see you around. Tibbs and Doug have been holding down the fort lately. Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ok,I respect you judgement Jorge, but I never really got into Knight Rider. I wanted to a member of "The A team" riding shotgun with Mr. T, Face man as my wingman shiiit, im still there..

We'd have to run over that mouthy little car, but we'd make sure you had a ride home, and yeah the country was safe...


----------



## dougfresh

I'm digging Cuban tonight, this is one of the best salsa songs ever! http://db.tt/IUySqQYa


----------



## sugartibbs

Thanx Doug,for sharing, im pretty weak on Salsa, but since its after 11:00 cdt and I owe a penthouse forum..when I was growing up, and your probly too young, my parents had reel to reel recordings of the tijuana brass band, I always liked horns, rythym and jazz. make you want to dance, my bucket list is to get to see the Brazil night scene, been to Orleans, but its a little different flava, love them both, just havent seen the other


----------



## dougfresh

Penthouse..... I jizzed in my pants lol


----------



## dougfresh

OK so nobody wants to share the Knight Rider shizz.... I'm gonna have to illegally get it ! Thanks brothers

Tibb, if you play DAT song to a little mamasita, she'll give ya everything.


----------



## sugartibbs

look doug, your usually nanny tucked in bed by 11:30, when I switch to Hustler off the record, and were ignoring the elephant in the room,if Hasslehoff rescued you from certain danger, it would be ok, ..he scared me with some of his binges, but like all of us he seems to have grown up...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey dougy, it's way passed my bedtime so if you can wait until tomorrow I'll share the Knight rider tones. 
@ woody. I've been lurking almost on the daily. Pop in to see what tibbs and dougy are up to. 
@ tibbs, A-team ringtone would be kick ass too. 
@ lappy, glad to see you checking in and from the sounds of it you've bounced back from your medical episode.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

ZFFZ!


----------



## sugartibbs

Glad its after 12:00 can loosen "my tie" a little ,Doug ..take a memo..I don't want to point any fingers, but I have noticed that most of the jello shots are gone in the Zen cafeteria before 7:00 am, and excuse me? what special brownies, were all sinking together, yada yada, print my name and all domain, and uh Doug..why do yo smell like bacon?


----------



## dougfresh

BAAAAAACCCCCOOOONNNNN! If you smell bacon, it's probably your swamp nuts papa. Shower, deoderant, soap, etc.... Wax On...Wax Off...


----------



## sugartibbs

My apologies gunslinger, I have forgotten the face of my fathers, I cry your pardon...but get that memo out, yeah bacon, ..Memo to Dougie.. Gimme a chubbie chick every time, she will never talk ballistics, and workin it. is her advantage.if you missed the literary opening stanza, you should read more...

Wax on.... I had you pinned for Wax off.


----------



## sugartibbs

your my brother doug, I know your reloading, Id like to get my, well your wife and my son Maury Povich told you about of the trailer. I really thought we could talk about this


----------



## Woody

Knight Ride ringtone 
http://db.tt/bYwDvyps

Ming the Merciless notification 
http://db.tt/6IeRB3Nb

Law and Order doink doink
http://db.tt/PXyp1X9d


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> your my brother doug, I know your reloading, Id like to get my, well your wife and my son Maury Povich told you about of the trailer. I really thought we could talk about this


Always Papa! Wanna Spoon??

Thanks Woodster! I'm doing it NAOW

That shizz is pimp! I love it! My new ringtone from now on.


----------



## Woody

Makos ~ 4.3 leak has been found, dumped, rooted and booted.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2368401

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/07/18/how-to-update-the-nexus-4-to-android-4-3-jwr66n-from-the-leaked-system-dump/


----------



## dougfresh

Woody said:


> Makos ~ 4.3 leak has been found, dumped, rooted and booted.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2368401
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/07/18/how-to-update-the-nexus-4-to-android-4-3-jwr66n-from-the-leaked-system-dump/


Yup, Shizzy is on it right now and tweaking it. Imma wait a bit but seems on point so far as I read in the poopside


----------



## eddychecker

Don't bother yet, I flashed it and it'll be a bit before smarter people than me tune it up.


----------



## dougfresh

I'll wait for Big Brother, Le Goog to drop it. Shizzy reverted back to 4.22....
Most of the 4.3 software, we all have already because we're Mo-Fuggin Hackers. Yeah!!!

Eddy, are you the one I responded to in the Vib General Section???? Eddychecker with zero thanks.....

Here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2300190&page=2


----------



## sugartibbs

you mutt, it is funny though,i guess its old posts, but my thanks meter keeps going up and I haven't done anything in awhile.


----------



## dougfresh

It's because we feel sorry for ya! Short-Bus!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

oh snap,Sugar is in the shadows, waiting for you, you'll learn, I will teach you,

A very disturbing "Criminal Minds " episode..


----------



## dougfresh

sugartibbs said:


> oh snap,Sugar is in The Yellow Short Wagon, waiting for you, you'll learn, I will teach you that you are the very best Android buddy Evah!!!
> 
> A very disturbing "Miami Heat Whooping " episode..


 Thanks bro! Lolol


----------



## sugartibbs

anytime doug depends with male odor control, maybe tomorrow we can tackle your hmm to be discreet, dont wear sweat pants while watching Knight Rider reruns, and yes that pesky knack for Barbi doll accessories, though I must admitI liked the Malibu night outfit you sewed for her...

This could be getting out of hand, wish there was more going on with android I could mess up..

I'm lost now that Samsung is halfway decent...


----------



## dougfresh

I'm Malibu'ing living Large. I'm happier than you are! ROFL


----------



## eddychecker

dougfresh said:


> I'll wait for Big Brother, Le Goog to drop it. Shizzy reverted back to 4.22....
> Most of the 4.3 software, we all have already because we're Mo-Fuggin Hackers. Yeah!!!
> 
> Eddy, are you the one I responded to in the Vib General Section???? Eddychecker with zero thanks.....
> 
> Here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...=2300190&page=2


Yep, I went to change my brownside ID and couldn't find where to do it so I abandoned my old one and made a new one. Thank me, you can be my first. It won't hurt, much...


----------



## dougfresh

3 post

I thought you're ballin


----------



## sugartibbs

Child please, dougs first post was "Sugar daddy I need my Ba Ba" Ba Ba daddy...

Of course I gave some advice

Dougie Boo Boo, no Ba Ba till you potty standing up...


----------



## dougfresh

Hahahaha! Good stuff. I like the Child Please


----------



## dougfresh

946 pages! Let's make this puppy a K


----------



## amandadam

Speaking of bacon.








Resized,sorry.


----------



## shiznu

Damn you.... Do not try to ruin bacon!!! Lol!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/OL8FujcL


----------



## sugartibbs

cant believe its after 2, water pumps on, but the belts are gonna be a problem, pretty relieved, I can make the belts and hoses match up. was starting to wonder if I could fix this thing, a paid mechanic aint in our budget.


----------



## ndwgs

Y'all have been recorded.

That is all

Agent NSAte.










Sent from my SGP311


----------



## dougfresh

Nate was the one that put those Cuban missiles in the NKorean ship! He told me so









Just for kicks and jiggles


----------



## sugartibbs

not totally true boo boo, ndwgs has always been "the sleeper" abetter question? can he figure it out, and you might have trouble contacting your cut out, hooorah.

And boo, I mean doulass, my file on you is a resort retirement in the Caspia, that is all.

Tibbysaurus: (you know)

Boo, alias.. known covert agent, probable double, usefulness questionable, target status..need to know..


----------



## sugartibbs

I was worried about Nate, lining us up and doin a jockstrap check..
So Im getting this out the way

Nate um i haven't found one big nuff...record that..lollollol

11:05, saddle up, you wanna post forever, lets go moderating hunting...

Cmon i wont walk too fast, ..fire those walkers, and oscars, and well we can make frequant rest stops


----------



## shiznu

I'm a dinosaur...rawrrrrr!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

how big is 1000 pages of posts, I dont know what to compare it to.

On this thread, that can be confusing.

This is the truth, and Woodrow points it out in the op, when this thread first started, I thought it was a big off topic secret club, and well got pretty loose. Crashed my computer and had to go through the motions of signing in , I was like holy crap this off topic is right here in forums, what have I been posting for the last coupla monthes. I was already a member of rootz, was just a little brain dead, and stuff was really happening fast back then.

I just hit the link from the brown side when we moved and never thought about it. Auto sign in, was already a member.

Whats really funny is Woodrow was throwing large hints in the op, ie since were getting more views and attention, but was too polite to say "Tibbs, shut the hellup" and read the op. But who reads the op?


----------



## sugartibbs

Gloria Estafan has a new album,..PBS performance on August 6th
She's pretty nervous, But Im like GE go for it lil heifer

Tibbysaurus:
Lil Heifer:******* codeword access only.

Oh man, robocop just started, I'm such a moron. But Doug would understand, his partner was a little chubby, I get a little misty when she..its too soon.


----------



## sugartibbs

trying to push this to 948, and it is saturday nite,.and watching pixar clone wars animine, what happened to me

Wish this was a 2 story house, or I could afford an overdose


----------



## shiznu

Meaningless post trying to help tibby push this forward. Nothing more to see here move along.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I ate Szechuan and now I have major gas


----------



## sugartibbs

Douglass your so subtle, thats a double dog dare, going to taco bueno and power chowing the Buffet, need a lighter and some everclear, pretty sure I can one up you, stay tuned..


----------



## shiznu

Omg no.....nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

drive through only,,,oh man cant top it..wait is that the Wendys chick, I aint done yet, but I could be in big trouble over this...
Shes a piece of the riddle me


----------



## dougfresh

This will give you the same effect, but greater! Gunnys famous potato salad, ROFL!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, I swear look short bus say "You got a purty mouth" and get her in the car, they feel sorry for ya.. and you just start pawin skirt,

this Wendy chick is gonna cost me a a value meal, but she;s a real sqealer..


----------



## dougfresh

Just keep going in circles and buying double stacks until you're either very broke or the cops come.Get some 1/2 pounder Tibb if you know what I mean


----------



## sugartibbs

Cash money homie were in a family way in the back of her patrol car,they just like us pimp, its the delivery, and sweet nothings...


----------



## samsgun357

Whats up Zen boyz? Things have been slow in the world of mobile tech. Lots of off shoots, mini's and what have you. I guess the big news is the moto xxx and the Nexus 2 7". So opinions etc....Go

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny, Im bored to death, 
most of you have tech backgrounds, I dont, and the last 2 1/2 years have been a huge learning curve,

However, this chick, Wendrow,? Windy, gave me a salsa recipe last night that did some serious damage to one of Dougs "friends" last night.(see 947) if no phone news we could start a home economics thread. I mean id pay to see Doug pre wash that "unfortunate accident"


----------



## dougfresh

Hahahaha!!!! Lolol

Wendrow??? Did she star in the Wizard of Oz or something? Sounds like her nose is larger than your Wand.


----------



## sugartibbs

thanks doug about five beers from now...maybe, but what if she was "being affectionate" and kept bumping that in your belly.I trust your judgement, Your a true friend to someone who is lonly, and shy, She let you take pictures, ..maybe a late night pm catalog?

and Doug, Judy Garland is my last ,,just back up


----------



## sugartibbs

A royal baby, are we gonna have to kick their euro ass again, just to see Maury reruns? we get it


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, I know you, and I've finally found it, long search, but I need some imformation for my pay pal, you'll be up all night, and well it grunts!!

Opening this email is a winning decision!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Brother Tibbs, I think you'd be surprised at how many of us are hobbyists, no tech background whatsoever. I have a "working" knowledge of some shit but by far no expert, hell I'm skiing down the novice slopes. But I am good at learning and applying principles to other things. Wtf was I talking about.........
Anyway, there is an open invitation to the Douche lounge. Stop by and say hello to Bill Compton and the whole vamper gang.
Ohhh Billy...oohhh...

BTW, I read that little slut Pippa is coming across the pond to lay roots in 'Merica. I've got a root I'd like to lay with her!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh gunny, pippa ..about 3 valiums 6 Samual Adamamsasas, Fredericks Secret Superdoo, and your wanting to go outside over her honor, I can remember going out side in Tulsa, forgeting why we were outside and getting in the truckbed icechest, But dude I due Pippa..roughlly, make her hollar. Remeber Vally Forge, Pipster, Hows this tibbs tea bag ttreatin ya.


----------



## sugartibbs

fighting soldiers from the sky
Fearless men who jump and die
Men who mean just what they say
The brave men of the Green Berets

Silver wings upon their chest
These are men, Americas best
One hundred men will test today
But only 3 with the Green Berets

Ballad of the Green Berets

Thats why we kicked their sorry asses
and saved their sorry asses

Pipster , when you can wiggle it like Beyonce..Maybe... step your game up


----------



## shiznu

Things just go from bad to worse it seems. I don't know what I'm going to to. Life sucks sometimes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

What's up Shiz, hit me up on gtalk man, bossdj523 at gmail, always got an ear for a friend.

That goes for all y'all too, feel free to add me.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## Woody

Yep. Lay it on us. We like to have fun and BS just as much if not more than most. But one thing that we stop all that for is to help out one of us who needs it. If you don't want it in public, just shoot any of us a PM or Gtalk and we will halp. I am usually free at nights (Eastern time) and that is usually when things/minds tend to work overtime.

ZFFZ is for real.

Edit: Anyone talk to Ray lately? He was having troubles not too long ago.


----------



## shiznu

Thanks guys, I might get on hangouts ( gtalk ) later tonight. Gunny knows more about my situation than anyone (from hangout chat) I know everyone here has my back tho. More to come later when I figure out how to say it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> Yep. Lay it on us. We like to have fun and BS just as much if not more than most. But one thing that we stop all that for is to help out one of us who needs it. If you don't want it in public, just shoot any of us a PM or Gtalk and we will halp. I am usually free at nights (Eastern time) and that is usually when things/minds tend to work overtime.
> 
> ZFFZ is for real.
> 
> Edit: Anyone talk to Ray lately? He was having troubles not too long ago.


I have Woodster. He's doing great. Last I checked, he's consoling with the wife, they're working it out. Glad they do.

On the side note...*clicks*(un-pauses the recorder/recorder whirs)

Tibbs, what's this I hear that you've unleashed the POWAH OF T'YBOR???

...Straight Korean shhh like the Sammy S4 Korean Gangnomnom style nukey dukey, eh?

LTE-Advanced I assume?


----------



## sugartibbs

Ssshhh D.dub its on the downlow, watching 49 late signings as a Cowboy fan closely, crazy your a 49er, Dougs a Heater, and Woody is a Reds fan, got to have your shit wired tight around here.Shiz pm me any time day or night.

Ndwgs I know youll disagree, but I think Romo may have enough of a running game with Murrey and Randle, can't help It their are alot of Okla guys on the roster, those are my guys, stay healthy so Romo doesn't have to throw 50 passes a game, cant win that way, Harbaugh knows that, Your Okie State running back could be a factor


----------



## sugartibbs

my fucking god, just drug that "biff" guy from the "male Dating sevice popup from under my bed...Doug this has to end, 
Well he offered to clean the kitchen, and he does have a "purty mouth" details at 10:00


----------



## ndwgs

sugartibbs said:


> Ssshhh D.dub its on the downlow, watching 49 late signings as a Cowboy fan closely, crazy your a 49er, Dougs a Heater, and Woody is a Reds fan, got to have your shit wired tight around here.Shiz pm me any time day or night.
> 
> Ndwgs I know youll disagree, but I think Romo may have enough of a running game with Murrey and Randle, can't help It their are alot of Okla guys on the roster, those are my guys, stay healthy so Romo doesn't have to throw 50 passes a game, cant win that way, Harbaugh knows that, Your Okie State running back could be a factor


That's the thing tho Tibbster... I do agree. RHOMO is shitees in the passing that they need to implent the run and gun. Gone the days of a good back that's from the panhandle.... Emmitt Smith - that former Gator that made the Cowboys up par with my 9erz.


----------



## sugartibbs

Ndwgs thats the thing,looking at them,w/out Romo their nobody, watched alot of Qb's..he can spin and drop it, Dez Bryant (OSU)..Austin...just stay healthy, the window is closing..legacy as a cowboy...pretty serious down here

Championships
Ring of Honor
Drew Pearson, Steve Largent from down the street at T.U. you can do it ..if your not afraid of the price...or why I followed the Seahawks, with passion..


----------



## dougfresh

Shizzy, I'm also down shoot the bull. It's all about having POWER. POWER is Golden. 
Peeps here do not get sad. Yo, we can enjoy everything. Tibbs is my refleshment


----------



## sugartibbs

Look if I say something wrong, call me out, Doug serious we talk junk, did I offend someone in our circle?

please tell me it was tyno, the animine hero chick, last dude you was ..meh #please.


----------



## dougfresh

*****, Tibby. Did you hook up with Double Stacks?

Tibby has Balls!!! I love you!!

Yup!

Hey, Granola makes a ***** KLEN! Whole Wheat. I'm NOT there.


----------



## shiznu

Thank you everyone, you really do not know how much your encouragement means to me. I love you guys like brothers in a way.(tibbs and Doug dont get the wrong idea....lol) Most of my troubles are financial right now being on a fixed income of sorts. The thing is I don't want it to stay this way I really wanna go back to school and learn something that I can do everyday without loosing what little is left of my mind. The catch 22 is I'm not sure if since I'm on disability if I'm "able" to go to school would they cut me off. Its really hard supporting a wife and two kids, I would like to be able to provide more instead of barley getting by each month. Sorry if I've been a downer just thought you guys deserved an explanation for being so great.
ZFFZ 2013

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

All this 9ers and Cowgirls talk, man, I thought the heat was making me sick, but now I wonder if it's due to the recent convo, let me offer a haiku to refresh the senses and fix whats ailing me.

NFC haters
Can only sit and sob, Eli
wins, Big Blue owns you

Edit - Shiz, we're for you man. I am the one mofo who definitely knows this is more than a thread, it's our house, for this family. You need to let shit out and seek advice, this is our safe place brother. I really hope things turn around, and yeah, you should at least talk to an advisor about your situation and what kind of aid you can get for school. I'm on a pretty fixed income myself lately, having quit my job, things haven't quite worked out with my plans for after that, not as much work coming my way as I was initially led to believe, and I'm pounding the pavement again. Feel free to hit me up any time you need an ear to bend man.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug your my friend, and this is diffcult, there are storms here again and I feel the need to testify, she was frisky, and it was wendrow? windy, she got hornier evey pass through the drive through I finally Grunted closing time, and messed her hair and makeup, she wont answer my calls, any advice? your friend sugar

Oh Brick'd no you dint...and we were getting along so well.. But you can count sylables


----------



## Br1cK'd

Oh yes I did, sugar-pie! I'm excited for this season, my front office made some really good acquisitions, shored up some weak spots, and IT IS SO ON this year. Cowboys are always a tough play, but like the 9ers, just another flea on this ol' dogs nutsack.

(I actually went one syllable too long on the middle line, but hey, I'm a damn hippie and it's free form. B-))

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## sugartibbs

Brick"d is my good bud
the lobotomy was tough
he is bouning back...

love cowboy fan...
Please dont take that the wrong way, I'm self employed, and posted alot, but after thursday who knows how many days in a row, and im not a kid anymore. Ill be 50 in the spring, pretty sure Im having a midlife crisis,


----------



## dougfresh

Always, Papa.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Better players be
damned, said Romo's our man, yet
still, nobody cared.

(Yes! Top of page makes it TRUE! And Tibby, your last one was hilarious dude.)

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

Tibb, did you go in deep !!?? Nasty, yes!

Nobody does it like my Tibby! Boom


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, since the kids are in bed, show me a new avatar and Illl show you mine, sure you paid for that horn rim, thats why its a 1 nighter..


----------



## dougfresh

Hihi. Yes it's time brother


----------



## samsgun357

Where is this going
Started with bacon yum yum
Let's all have a beer

Thanks

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Gunny, did peeps ever clean you're Machete


----------



## sugartibbs

there are storms going here
power just shorted twice now
Doug, raw photo feed

Dude, little kid photo, gunnys machete is "off topic"


----------



## dougfresh

Fuck you, gunny! Lolol! I don't like you, especially Aleem.y'all need a T-Baggin.JK. Holla Back


----------



## shiznu

Girl is all alone
At least that's what she's thinking
Its my machete

Gotta put my sick twist on it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

My machete cuts
Smells like vinegar water
This is the douche lounge

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

I'll gargle a douche 
I ain't nothing to play with son
Swish it and then spit

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Doug you had the go there huh?
Seriously bro, gloves off. That piece of shit is broke and you knew it. I want my money back. I'm not playing with you no more. We run stakes in the hearts of bitches like you round here.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

I just reached for my shootin iron, little confused but i dont get hurt last.. put em on the table..thought this was friendly game...
I


----------



## dougfresh

I'm gonna release my condom and T-Bag. HALP. Jamming to Le Dog


----------



## samsgun357

Shiz is chasin like Jason
I'm Freddy Kruger at your door
Stick my hand in your **** and throw placenta on the floor

The bleeped word starts with C U N Toledo

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Guns dropped a nasty song with my motherking name on it. And I love it. Yup, my cracker is bad


----------



## samsgun357

Yo Dougie boy...where are you? I can't see you. Come to the window.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

I'm stealing that last line gunny. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Nobody does it like Gun.

T-Bag!!

Fuck everything


----------



## shiznu

I kicked Doug's girl to the curb
Bish was a fleabag 
But I left an impression on her forehead
Speaking of T-Bags

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

what happened, I just went to take a piss and get snacks, and, well call wendys drive through, Doug I have a picture, but dropbox is tripping here, these storms are great for "women needs" And Im kinda a local celebrity.Cheezus christ


----------



## shiznu

We just riffin , this is therapy for me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Glad your riffin shizz, gunny kinda scared me

I thought Doug was gonna eat theee peanutts out of myyy shiittt.


----------



## samsgun357

Its a lovers quarral tibbs. Doug's my boy
Oohh Billy.....

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## sugartibbs

I wondered where he he learned some of those new wiggle moves, he's young now, but if you wantn him we might have "issues"

My clothes never looked better, and , yup i've put on a few pounds...


----------



## dougfresh

DF will never EAT THOSE NOTHING.

NUT SACK , ACROSS YOUR CHIN AND THE INDIAN. DOUBLE JEOPARDY!

My favorite Indian,

Fresh, is rolling on all four cores. No one rolls this way.


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, I understand the anger in your words...I just dont understand the words, we'll go shopping tomorrow and work through this, we dont need to make a scene


----------



## dougfresh

Steve. I'm just showing my Mako little balls. Mr. Tibby,


----------



## sugartibbs

Yeah dude, law of the jungle, #1 Welcome to the jungle, we love fun and games..#2 welcome to the jungle, we love fun and games...If I couldn't riff with you cats I'd probly get some cheap sunglasses, put on my little sisters tank top and take a picture of myself..Doug your the greatest, pulled me along when i was limping...but thats it better get down in the 24 hours, ,,it was fun..got one more day off


----------



## shiznu

Any one else love the name "Korean Zombie?" I do and I love the fact that UFC uses that and only that on the fight card. Jose Aldo vs. Korean Zombie..... Awesome!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Catching up this morn
Tibby self porn, put the lo-
tion in the basket!

(Would you f*ck me? I'd f*ck me, I f*ck me so hard!)

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

Wow...

Y'all need saving... One Post At A Time.

All I heard from DF is, "*I'm running on all four cokcks, that's how I roll, TyBo-Baggins.*"

Unless my age old NS8 recorder just messin with my head...

Call me Beaker, I have a spear like beak.

DF isn't so fresh after all that Tea Baggins... ALL THAT BAGGINNSESSS...

........







*My... PRECIOUS. *


----------



## Br1cK'd

Gooodbye hooooorrses, I'm cryin over youuuuuuu

Gooodbye hooooorses, I'm cryin, cryin, cryin....

(That song is gonna be stuck in my head all day now, along with a mental image of Tibby in a silk robe, full tuck, pulling on his nipple ring, trying to seduce himself in between sessions of seamstressry and hosing down his latest acquisition. FML.)

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! Boy, I was drunk as a skunk last night. Sorry!


----------



## ndwgs

AHHHHHHHKKKKKSSSSSS








:wacko:


----------



## dougfresh

I'm drunk again!!! Woot! Woot! Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Sugartibbs actual 1 to base
Base over
Radio silence broken, little furball last night...furball spotted 
Base to sugartibbs 1 weapons free...

Douglass its ok, you come out from under the house...the police and neighbors have left..but"we need to talk"


----------



## dougfresh

Is anyone rolling on 4.3?


----------



## sugartibbs

Not yet, I follow chainfire and he has left a few tweets, its a Euro thing so far..

its on the nexus 7, but it wont be long.

Freaking dude is sharp..


----------



## dougfresh

Nate has a milkshake stand at home.All the boyz go to his yard

I got dissed on 4.3 because I waited a bit too long on a bullshit download site.4.3 is dropping on Nexus NAOW, official


----------



## sugartibbs

android police have it, if you wanna roll the dice


----------



## eddychecker

Oh Billy, I can wait until it's incorporated into one of my favorite roms


----------



## dougfresh

eddychecker said:


> Oh Billy, I can wait until it's incorporated into one of my favorite roms


OHHH......BILLYYYYY...is your tit on the glass???

Nice avatar Eddy!!!!!lol


----------



## ndwgs

No its not his tits, its one of my boys from the yard...

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sugartibbs

Man android police responses on flipboard are a little brownside forum, why didnt they just take it there?

if its starting, lets get it on...Douglass , is that a new hairdont?


----------



## dougfresh

They don't like Indians!


----------



## sugartibbs

tell me about it, you never answered the riddle.

These repressed memories and lash outs are warning signs,, let me help you..


----------



## dougfresh

What riddle Sugar??


----------



## sugartibbs

page 942, three quarters down the page..Douglass, not sure your ready,dont you see, you repressed that memory. its incredibly difficult. could cause what Im thinking of calling Florida Douglass Meltdown. please think about this...


----------



## dougfresh

You really want me to show my efforts and go to 942... We're on 955... Bitch Please. Lol! I might check it....hmmm I'm not going to lie, I'm not! Tibby, did you hook up with Wendy? Hollah


----------



## sugartibbs

on my lap, gigling at you between Resting from "sugartibbs" physical training, she seems to be coming along quite well, Doug, afraid you cant figure it out, im disappointed in your lack of effort..

This could get expensive, not sure we have a bus short enough for you in Okla,to send to Florida, maybe Missisippi...

Yes, that is douglass in the chopped yellow gremlin, that vacant look...


----------



## dougfresh

No, I just don't give a fuck! Ohhh Tibbyyyyy. My N4 is on life-support! 8%


----------



## dougfresh

Did you get a whacking from Wendy and her Double Stacks! Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

double stacks and double whacks, and her mom wasn't bad either

a little needy though, hard to keep a good dog off your leg...

If anyone else is interested, its basic freshman composition
The ad lib rhyme is designed to be confusing, interesting
its the final question, who am I...
Sugartibbs, Reading is Fundamental...
it was the only punctuated question


----------



## dougfresh

Come on papa, let EM hump your leg and be patient, then go for the Tibby-Kill! Lol


----------



## sugartibbs

ok, youll need a wig and i expex you to get up on those hind legs and swallow, tibbs rules.. I start scratchin those ears..shiiit like a piece of cheesecake..


----------



## dougfresh

Did you run a train or something. Ohhh mommy.....get er done papa!


----------



## sugartibbs

Ladies and gentleman, and doug, welcome Johnny cash,
I hear that train a coming
Its coming round the bend
aint seen the sunshine, since I dont know when
Im here in Folsom prison, wondering why..
I hear that lonly whistle
I hang my head and cry


----------



## dougfresh

Oohhh Billy. So no jackpot ! Another party foul by the Indian.


----------



## dougfresh

I know that you spent numinous years in prison. Who Cares


----------



## sugartibbs

never, only one ticket in over 15 yrs, but lost alot of friends, I learned through pain
you dont have to screw up, when those close you do, and they cant or wont listen, it changes you..

There gone and your still here, and you scream why?

simple, life lessons, learn from what you see, even if it makes no sense..


----------



## shiznu

4.3 Meh I was on it about six hours before flashing back to carbon.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hmm. Don't know why tapatalk stopped notifying me of new posts? Can't even find the settings for the interval checking. Maybe I'm just having a brain fart. :-D

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> Hmm. Don't know why tapatalk stopped notifying me of new posts? Can't even find the settings for the interval checking. Maybe I'm just having a brain fart. :-D
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


Same thing happened with me and hangouts.

Edit: wow no post tonight. Did everyone brick their phones trying to put 4.3 on it?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

No, those pesky cinci reds, beat the dodgers..and Doug filed a restraining order, been a pretty trying day..

4.3 isnt on my radar yet,


----------



## Br1cK'd

shiznu said:


> Same thing happened with me and hangouts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Hey man, got your message in hangouts, but it was the middle of the night, didn't want to risk notifications finally working, and waking you up. I've got the same thing going on, no more notifications from hangouts chats or requests.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## shiznu

Br1cK said:


> Hey man, got your message in hangouts, but it was the middle of the night, didn't want to risk notifications finally working, and waking you up. I've got the same thing going on, no more notifications from hangouts chats or requests.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


No worries, I usually use quite hours at night anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddychecker

Hangouts notification working for me but I don't use tapatalk.


----------



## Woody

Deal alert.... $30 off of Nexus 7 (2013) at Staples.com until 7/28.

I almost had the boss talked into one last night. This might put her over the edge.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> Deal alert.... $30 off of Nexus 7 (2013) at Staples.com until 7/28.
> 
> I almost had the boss talked into one last night. This might put her over the edge.


If only Christmas came early. N7 + chrome cast could be a nice little entertainment setup.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

Woody said:


> Deal alert.... $30 off of Nexus 7 (2013) at Staples.com until 7/28.
> 
> I almost had the boss talked into one last night. This might put her over the edge.


Weeeeee i ordered mine a few days ago from Bestbuy it shipped , sadly wont be able to touch it til i get back to the states :'( o well.

In other news, How is everyone, its been a while since i posted and there are just WAY too many posts to go back through lol

- Cheers


----------



## jaliscojorge

Nice if you to drop by shred'. I know what you mean by too many posts  keeping up with tibbs and dougy is both a riot and a brain twister









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

how come these deals come along when im kinda locked in? I should do it the s3 is boring me..not much else i can do to it..But it works fine, doesnt complain and is frisky fast..hmmmm

Maybe an online poker game, so I can afford it?


----------



## ndwgs

Doo it Tibby... I came to a point I've been flashing left and fleshing right....

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sugartibbs

On a pm, Doug I might have a piece of cheese cake left
I know how much you enjoyed it

I'll put some coffee on

Ndwgs, I just made a mistake, but it was a tough call, buying a new phone every 4 monthes is insane.I mean Im insane but its getting expensive to play around here


----------



## yosup

Mr. Weiner ... "_Carlos Danger_" himself ... I don't get how stupid you have to be to risk so much esp. when your life plays out in the public limelight. What a douche. Well, at least he left us with some juicy skank details. Scandalous. Lol. _Warning: it's rather explicit _(but I doubt that would ever deter the brave Crude-Live-Zen-Crew we have up in heyah). I'm not sure who's Dumb (& who's Dumber) here ... Stiletto Weiner or this Leathers chica.

Sydney Leathers details Weiner's declarations of love, shoe fetish










Well, it's all fun & games ... until you start charging $$ for it. "_I need $50 to make you holla (I get paid to do the Wild Thang) ... say wuhh??_" Straus-Kahn ... aka Big Pimpin'. Aggravated pimping? Sex parties? Lol ... you can't make this stuff up. Wasn't enough to roll around in all that IMF kwon. No such thing as a free _munch_, eh?

Former IMF chief Strauss-Kahn to face pimping charges in France
French police detain Strauss-Kahn in sex ring probe



> ... Lawyer Henri Leclerc has said his client may not have known he was with prostitutes as "in these parties, you're not necessarily dressed. I defy you to tell the difference between a nude prostitute and a nude woman of quality." ...


Women of Quality. Yes!! Tibbs, did you RSVP? I heard Wendy was offering up drive-thru services. She would ask if you wanted to be _super-sized_.


----------



## sugartibbs

Carlos Danger is so career suicide, wifey is too supportive,Jasmine mental illness

In the public, Me and Wendy, goofy but not dangerous, we get home and open the paper drive thru sack..she naked, askin if my order was right, but hey , its Merica

Its who she is, and a coupla box wines..


----------



## yosup

Tea Baggin Milkstand

Lover's Quarrel Fleshing Right

ALL THAT BAGGINNSESSS

( _nate ... u crax me up, mang_ )


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... but hey , its Merica ...


God bless Merica


----------



## yosup

Saw the headlines about T-Mo's "No Money Down" snake-oil pitch ... was almost about to flesh-right until I saw the bigger monthly #'s. Lol (sigh ... I literally LOL'd). Still "0 at signing" is ghouda, but they should've done that from the git-go (ie. easier to sell to general public). Well, it's just more lipstick on the same pig. Whopping savings of a buck or two (or maybe up to a few 10 dolla bills). What's got me curious is MetroPCS' $40 plan (500 MB) is live. Waiting for Legere drop another profanity-laced tirade ... and start lowering those tier prices further. Or at least, give up some uh dat data capacity hoochie mama. With how fast mobile connectivity is getting, the data buckets are lagging. If anything, them AT&T and Verizon dudes must be pissed for having their big pimpin days ruined. C'mon Legere ... keep stirring dat sheit, mang.

@ S3'ers
If ROM sizes are 500-600 MB +/- ... how big are your nandroid backups?


----------



## sugartibbs

Compare Tibbysaurus notes:
the voice(you know)
Ghouda: a distinct euro cheese
Whopping savings: a unconscious prostitute
hoochie mamma: still searching


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, I can't believe that T-Wizz is so heavy. Full Nexus OTA 4.3 is 330 MB and others trim it down. I was on a 223 MB one.HTC ONE ROMs are 1GBs. Crazy

I saw Tibby on Facebook.


----------



## sugartibbs

that was a week ago, im even heavier now, where do you find my personal stuff, Im emailing a blind russian bride, fell through

It was probably best, Wendrushka was little and frail, wendy understands my drive through habits.and its driving you crazy


----------



## sugartibbs

What if god was one of us
just a slob on the bus
trying to find you way home

Jewel


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL! I like how don't take it serious brother. Good Peeps man. We have to always laugh.


----------



## sugartibbs

i know we can throw haymakers and I dont have to worry about your feelers. 
not sure me and Wendy are gonna work out, accidently checked her email, messages and browser searches, 
She had a late night "nude studs with nachos" video..pretty sad..it felt so right


----------



## dougfresh

Tibby, please, you just cannot stalk her. Sure you even know which Netflix movie she's watching and the hidden camera in her bathroom but geese, let her get her freaky on by herself. Lolol


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, stalking in the Okla? the judge would say "she a women, old enough" go get it but im a romantic! Fucking Ronald Mcdonald, he was in that video, got pretty pants down rough with Mayor Mccheese..it aint right, but thats her past do i need a costume


----------



## sugartibbs

chainfire just updated supersu to 1.45, not really sure about this update, still Jellybean and upgrades were to photosphere. like were all Ansel Adams, its international hot spot phone


----------



## shiznu

sugartibbs said:


> chainfire just updated supersu to 1.45, not really sure about this update, still Jellybean and upgrades were to photosphere. like were all Ansel Adams, its international hot spot phone


The last couple of updates from CF will work on 4.3 ROMs. There have been a few bugs in permissions or something like that but he's probably bout got that. There was nothing, I will repeat nothing that made stock 4.3 better than custom ROMs. I stuck it out for like five hours and I was flashing back to custom. I can't live without a few features now and voice + is one of them. But I can't leave things alone, its like telling your kid not to touch something. You know?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Horse in McDonald's: Rider fined after 'drive-thru' refusal



> Police said the woman, who has not been named, was in the saddle when she was initially turned away from the drive-through kiosk on Bury New Road.
> 
> The woman then led the animal inside, where it "ended up doing his business on the floor", a Greater Manchester Police (GMP) spokesman said ...
> 
> ... Greater Manchester Police said: "The sight and smell of this caused obvious distress and upset to customers trying to eat ...


A fresh pile of steamy horse manure ... yeah, doesn't quite set the mood for a "Happy Meal."









Tibbs, if things go south, you may wanna let Wendy off easy. She may take the ole Godfather-horse-head-in-the-bed thing to a whole nother level. If Folgers is the best part of waking up, this would be the worst part of it.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... HTC ONE ROMs are 1GBs. Crazy ...


1 GB ???? That's ridiculous. What if it's a dud? Then, you gotta download a different 1 GB rom. Spoils some of the fun of getting flash happy.


----------



## shiznu

If someone rides a horse into a place I'm eating...well they both get punched in the nose..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Im suprised someone didnt ask to eat the horse
we had a dude that would come in and want his steak Cinncinati style
throw it on a gas burner, blacken both sides, cool in the middle
hed tell the waitress tell steve to "cut off the horns, wipe his ass, wave it over the grill and send it out, cant do that anymore. but steak tartare was tought when I was in school.


----------



## sugartibbs

watching yanni on PBS, great performance, but what could Freddy Mercury done with that band? nothing, wouldnt have wanted it, its too perfect, tone lock, pre taped riffs..its digital..you are expected to make mistakes, to "make show live"
thats how we can tell if your really good, or millie vanilli


----------



## lapdog01

Mr.sugar...you constantly surprise me. Just when I think I have you pegged you throw a slider down and in. Yanni???? I never woulda guessed. Not an indictment, just unexpected. And to somehow slide Freddie Mercury and SillyBonilly into the same discussion??? Only you ma brotha.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Saw the headlines about T-Mo's "No Money Down" snake-oil pitch ... was almost about to flesh-right until I saw the bigger monthly #'s. Lol (sigh ... I literally LOL'd). Still "0 at signing" is ghouda, but they should've done that from the git-go (ie. easier to sell to general public). Well, it's just more lipstick on the same pig. Whopping savings of a buck or two (or maybe up to a few 10 dolla bills). What's got me curious is MetroPCS' $40 plan (500 MB) is live. Waiting for Legere drop another profanity-laced tirade ... and start lowering those tier prices further. Or at least, give up some uh dat data capacity hoochie mama. With how fast mobile connectivity is getting, the data buckets are lagging. If anything, them AT&T and Verizon dudes must be pissed for having their big pimpin days ruined. C'mon Legere ... keep stirring dat sheit, mang.
> 
> @ S3'ers
> If ROM sizes are 500-600 MB +/- ... how big are your nandroid backups?


Currently my backup is 700+, which is Wicked debloated to the max, but bloated to my liking, hehe.

Actually dont mind the bag of load as my nand, its personal prefs. I have unlimited web plan from TMo, so I send my backup to my Goo Drive. Remember, im in the mecca of LTE, Balto/DC, when Legere turned that on just this summer. So uploads are 4.9 mbps away. Surprisingly doesnt affect the 24+/- Mbps downloads, constantly literally, either as my WiFi tethey spot for my Chromebook/Sony Xperia Tab Z/ or S3 (downloading a Rom or something), all of the same time access.

I could understand if not many have the unlimited, but after tasting it, I never looked back on how much I gots to DL. Currently @ 57GigaPoosPerFart on my month usage. Seriously at first, when I got to the east, I didnt have an internet for my laptop and S3. So I turned to tethering, and I dont know if y'all remember, I was scramming for it. So yeah, I used to have the prepay @ 5 GPpf for $30 bucks, heaven. But that only if you have WiFi, which hit reality when I got here. So unlimited was practical, since their interwets here SUCKS AZIMUTH. Verizon Fios isnt available on tis spot of the apartment complex, and Comcast highest to provide me is only 15MegaPoos. No thanks.

So yeah, I really dont mind the amount my nand, downloading of roms, and other things I do because of the unlimited. In my end, its not just practical, its needed. Thank goodness for the LTE, it made my bandwidth from 15 - 17 to 21 avg of GPps. I may not have an LTE S3, but I benefit due to what refarmed thing they did here.

So to others that doesn't have the unlimited, WiFi internet is needed. I used to have a 45+ MegaDoos in Utah before I got here, so the prepay was practical. But now its needed here in DC.

So to answer, I have 3 nands in the GDrive, Wicked 700mb, Dandriod 900mb, StockMD5 400mb, and Stockorama 500mb on my phone.

Oh, did you guys know I went on a splurge of buying a Sammy Chromebook and the latest Sony Xperia Tablet Z. Went with Sony instead of the N10. For me, Le Goo isnt doing much to try optimizing to that high resolut pixel density, causing lag. Why buy a Lambo when you cant even drive its potential in the streets of busy NY? Stagnation I say. So ZXT is practical, its up par with N10. When they correct that in the N10 Edition 2, then I may get a second tabby. For now, this is a beast. I've been on it like a hog, trying to get to a lag/break point, so far, none. Possibly because Sony pushed an update, to fix the stock so so lag.

Just waiting for the 4.3 with Sony UI to drop, per Announcement. They got the AOSP 4.3 going already, but I dont want to unlock my bootloaders just yet, keeping the Bravia Engine 3 intact.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lapdog01

http://androidcommunity.com/android-4-3-jelly-bean-spotted-on-the-galaxy-s-iii-20130722/

More rumour??


----------



## sugartibbs

I should be asleep, but robocop is on again, I cant turn it off, I may have mental issues.


----------



## ndwgs

We all got mental issues, tibbosaurus...

I just Tibboed for you.... amen.

My S3 is on mental status... Not her fault, I've been flashing her flesh out... IMEI lost, but found... Still no dice on data. Data now is at Edge. Gone my 4G, they say...

Mental Status: Traingled It... Away.

... Wait. Still there.

Back to numero, Zero.


----------



## shiznu

We all have mental issues Tibs. We all ZEN'd out.







:blink:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Which ROM my mako boyz running right now? I'm running carbon, got everything you could want.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

I might have to take a look at Carbon. Out of the box, does it have the weather widget on the lock screen? PAC has been great mostly, but the last couple of days I have been having issues with MMS freezing and causing soft boots, and my alarm has not rung a couple of mornings, because my phone has been in a sleep of death state when I get to it, and a reboot is the only thing I can do from there. Thank god for the cat, he knows when I need to be up most mornings, lol.


----------



## Raykovitz

HEY.... HEY....... HEY....... !!!!! What up Rog ?

I'm back from the brink.so Stay calm and ZEN on..


----------



## shiznu

Br1cK said:


> I might have to take a look at Carbon. Out of the box, does it have the weather widget on the lock screen? PAC has been great mostly, but the last couple of days I have been having issues with MMS freezing and causing soft boots, and my alarm has not rung a couple of mornings, because my phone has been in a sleep of death state when I get to it, and a reboot is the only thing I can do from there. Thank god for the cat, he knows when I need to be up most mornings, lol.


Sure does, of course you have to add it and then fling the stock one off. I've had 0 reboots and no sleep problems. Don't send a lot of MMS but the ones I did send were fine. I usually run Franco or trinity mostly for the easy color presets.

Edit the thread for it here is dead. Probably because this forum is so much VZW/AOKP. I usually follow their git for changes but brown town has a decent thread and the usually have a changelog on goo.im
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

found this gem on G+

couldnt stop laughing for a while


----------



## Br1cK'd

Shizzles, I gave Carbon a run yesterday, went back three nightlies before I gave up, Home Button not working for me. I verified md5's, even injected different launchers into the zip or installed my chosen launcher, and no home button love. Searching the racing stripe thread, revealed others with same issue, no resolution. Back on the latest PAC as of this morning.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## ndwgs

UH OH....

It's that time again!

FOOSBAAALL SEASON

I'm sorry SEACHICKENS... I guess you guy's "DEEP THROAT...Err THREAT" is caput due to some Hip Injury sustained by Percy Werky Harvins!

LOL....

Super Bowl Bound Ninerz again...

And OPENING PRE-S-CUM-EASON against the Denver Donkeys.... LOL


----------



## shreddintyres

More hilarity, friend of mine sent me this vid last night and I think I might have woken a few of my neighbors.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=crazy+rubarb+lady&oq=crazy+rubarb+lady&gs_l=youtube.3...11746.17491.0.17622.17.16.0.1.1.0.130.1670.5j11.16.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.FCyU8zp8G9E

(had to post to search since the vids keep popping up and disappearing.)


----------



## shiznu

Br1cK said:


> Shizzles, I gave Carbon a run yesterday, went back three nightlies before I gave up, Home Button not working for me. I verified md5's, even injected different launchers into the zip or installed my chosen launcher, and no home button love. Searching the racing stripe thread, revealed others with same issue, no resolution. Back on the latest PAC as of this morning.
> 
> Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


Weird...so you have a home button and its useless or you do not have a home button. May give PAC a try. Does it have voice plus?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

shiznu said:


> Weird...so you have a home button and its useless or you do not have a home button. May give PAC a try. Does it have voice plus?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Had a home button, that was useless. I even removed it fromt he navbar, added a new one and assigned the correct action to it, no love. PAC is just fine.

Been so out of the loop lately, I'm waiving the fail flag.

If by Voice+ you mean all the great actions that you can do via the google search widget etc, then yes.

EDIT - After further googling, are you talking about the app to set rules for what outgoing numbers use your google voice number? Not entirely sure there, don't use a google voice number.

@Naters - Super Bowl bound? Man, you got a hard road ahead of you, and it's all gonna run through East Rutherford. Boys in Blue are fired up and already smelling blood in the water, looking to be the powerhouse NFC team we all know and love, and ain't no candle stick blowing San-Franny gonna be able to do a thing about it.


----------



## Raykovitz

ndwgs said:


> UH OH....
> 
> It's that time again!
> 
> FOOSBAAALL SEASON
> 
> I'm sorry SEACHICKENS... I guess you guy's "DEEP THROAT...Err THREAT" is caput due to some Hip Injury sustained by Percy Werky Harvins!
> 
> LOL....
> 
> Super Bowl Bound Ninerz again...
> 
> And OPENING PRE-S-CUM-EASON against the Denver Donkeys.... LOL


Percy was only one of our weapons.. The Hawks are still a FORCE to be recond with..

GO HAWKS.... !!!


----------



## dougfresh

I'm on Slim 4.3 alpha test today and it's the first 4.3 that is this feature packed. Bugs like APNs can't be changed so its TMO only and brightness slider FUps the System UI. Mako: http://db.tt/F2MvNhn7







the AIO 422 gapps from slimroms.net to get the darkness to work. Also theme chooser FCs a lot so delete both APKS and should solve it.


----------



## samsgun357

Wow I'm so behind on here. Tried to read back some, lots of interesting stuff going on so let me try to run it down.

4.3 seems to be issue packed, at least for quite a few. This whole root permission issue not allowing full system access is troubling. I know there will be custom builds with root injected, full root injected in boot.img etc but it might be trouble for stock ROM's. I have really come to like TW ROMs, (Gingerbread). Its packed with many features and with xposed framework there's nothing I can't do on it. Anyway I'll leave that shite to the brains of the community, I'm just a laborer.

Tmo tries again, different shade of lipstick, same pig. Will any carrier get it right?
Here's how you do it. Keep the 2yr service contract with the ET fee. $100 down max, monthly bill+insurance/trade in fee maybe $10 Max. This insurance needs to cover not only the user but also the carrier, in case you do a dougfresh and grab the phone and run. 
You are allowed to upgrade every 6 months with another down paymen. Also when you upgrade your two year service contract starts over.
So let's break this shite down
User- pay $100+ service contract+$10 for upgrade/insurance. $160 out of pocket not including service which the carrier will obviously recoup some $ out of it, maybe $120 total over 6months. So for a total of $220+$60 ins you get a new phone every six months, mind you you only see the $100 up front, the rest is packed in monthly. If you want to keep the device when you updrade you simply pay the remainder of phone off.
Carrier- they get to keep the customer locked in. If they have good service and a good upgrade plan, why would you want to leave?? They also get your $100 and the $20 monthly=$220. Then they either sell the phone to you for remaining balance or they offer another type of program for those with less than stellar credit. Sell the used phones for $300-$400, then give them month to month plan or whatever. Remember this is only a six month old phone, its still a good deal. Carrier recoups there money etc, customers are happy.
I'm sure my plan has flaws, what say you?

Tibby, just a little musak info
That song, what if god was one of us, was originally done by Joan Osborne then Jewel and Alanis Morrisette redid it.
Yanni.....seriously???

Big ups to the rest of you knuckle heads! Hope things are as well as they can be for you's guys!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

Wut the hellz is a yanni?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I like this Joan Osbourne remake of What if God was One of Us


----------



## shiznu

In other breaking news I keep seeing Apple commercials claiming that the I Phone can actually also play music. When has this alien technology been discovered?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

I tell ya Shizz, with innovation like that, I may have to jump ship and get my iSheep on!

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## shiznu

Yeah it seems that not only Apple has given up on innovation and originality but their advertising agency has as well. Lol we remember who made the I Pod. OK?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

*Mackay Kernel (Vibratorius)*
Started using Mackay 0.355 kernel recently, and the ole Vibe is hummin' at 1400 Mhz (1500 was unstable). Adds more snap-crack-&-whistle into my SB weeklies, and I luv the efficiency of TWRP (ie. multiple wipe types in a single swipe, zip flashing queue, renaming nandroids, etc). That cannondale dude is a knucklehead most of the time (he & DF are BFF's judging from all their luv-spats), but this sheit is aight. The last time I flashed one of his kernels, I had to restore a nandroid (lol) 'cuz it took a dooky shizer on my jizzuh. Got a lil flash jonzitus and dove in this time.

I realize I'm talking to a limited audience here (mosdef, N00B, & X) ... so, if you're gonna check it out, keep in mind Semaphore Manager doesn't play well with Mackay kernel (maybe that's why his kernels never worked before). Consider freezing/uninstalling Semaphore Manager. Reset kernel config's to basic stuff (ondemand, 1000 Mhz, nothing set at boot), etc. I'm using SetCPU (1400 Mhz, ondemand, fiops, smooth ui enabled) and SD-Booster (4096 read ahead).

*MetroPCS*
I tell ya ... don't know much about these guys, but I luv the way they do business: you pay what is advertised (all taxes & fees are included in the plan pricing). $40 (500 MB) = $40, $50 (2.5 GB) = $50, $60 (UL 4G) = $60. $60 for unlimited talk/text & 4G data makes me wonder how long Legere will let that party stay live. The unknowns are whether roaming (voice, data) and conditional call fwding are included. Since they're now suckling off the T-mo teet, their BYOP program is compelling. Waiting for them to expand into more cities. If they can dip into T-mo's 10x10 LTE network, $60 is pretty damn sweet. I'd luv to see Legere bring T-mo's top tier down to that level, but it's doubtful (esp. when you consider taxes & fees are included in that $60).

*@ TampaBillCompton*
Is PRB still posting nightlies on that code.google.com link? I check it from time to time, but it's been quiet for a while. I noticed he started posting stuff in that original db link. Build 8 in the works ... cool jizznizzles.


----------



## shiznu

Might try my hand building off cm base again. Learned a little more about where to look for things. Wanted it to be stable with just a few more features I can't live without. For me its the 5 button nav bar. Couple different battery mods never hurts. I also like having a lot of options in my quick settings. I would like to hear others favorite features as well. This is just more of me learning so I'm not trying to push anything out fast if at all. I was looking thru some cherry-pick code and started manually copying the lines in and it started making a lot more sense how the classes and the files go together.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

*@ Shiz*

Swiping between Quick Settings and Notifications screens ... that's all I really need (and what keeps me going back to Slim Bean). Lol.









Aside from that ... any customizable color options (Notifications/QS tiles, status bar, backgrounds, buttons, etc), any customizable size settings (bar width, tile rows, button sizes, anything tweakable), minimum 8-item lockscreen shortcuts, etc. The one thing missing from most roms is a way to "backup" your system config settings. Not sure if AOKP Backup is still around, but that's probably the closest (yet buggy the last time I tried it). If you could find a way for the saved settings to survive added features or changes in the future (doubt it's realistic), that'd be a major plus. It takes (me) a while to setup a fresh rom. Part of the reason I've been sticking to Slim Bean and restoring settings via TB - although the latest 7.8 release changed everything around again. S'all good.

*@ DF-MIA-Jizzy-Heat*

Greg Oden to sign with Heat

Dude looks older than Bill Russell ... ??? I swear he looked 40 when he came right out of high school. Well, if you got a cool $MIL to throw away ... sheit, why not? Plz pass duh Grey Poupon.










*@ Lake-Show-Nate*

Bro, supwid yo homeboy Dwight Howard? It's hard to believe anyone would leave $30 MIL on the table (HOU 4-yr $88 MIL vs. LAL 5 yr $118 MIL) to leave-&-(not)-die in LA. That's crazy. Bad blood with him and Kobe, D'Antoni, and all the other vets? Couldn't take the scrutiny in a major market? Seemed like he never fit in (which is surprising given his light-hearted public persona). The dude has had his issues with coaches in the past. Personally, I don't understand D'Antoni. You had Gasol and Howard down low, yet you don't run an offense through them. Use the friggin bigz, mang. Oh well, too late, homie.


----------



## samsgun357

Yoyo daddy, I still hook the vibe up.....for my daughter to play with. I've run a couple ROMs here lately that are pretty damn amazing. Dirty Unicorns was running nearly as fast as my gizzer 3. Running Illusion now, a little lag after killing an app to redraw screen and sometimes on launch but it looks really cool and still runs pretty nice, built on slim base I believe. I've never been a huge slim fan, don't know why just didn't use it, but I put it on my tabby the other day and its rocket time. I've go to go back and try it now on other devices. I'm going to crank that Mickey Mouse kernel on my vibe now.

Big ups to the rest of yous guys!
Been in a blah mood, my mangina is about to bleed I guess.

Shitz Cracker, when those tracks coming bro? Waiting to hear it fo shizzle.

Oohh Billy...ooohhh

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> ... my mangina is about to bleed I guess ...


Yo, Cable-Guy-Gina!! If the mangina's givin up the red flow like Sookie Stackhouse, well ... just be thankful the junk ain't numb again. At least you're feelin' sumpn', eh?







It's a brand new day, my friend. Go crazy if you like. Do wutch ya like.

Slim Bean ... I just flashed J's last PAC (23.0.360) = very smooth (and a nice selection of battery mods). But, I'm so used to launching apps directly from the Quick Settings pulldown, I didn't last very long without being able to get my apps all up in dayer. Been a long while since I flashed anything J, and I felt completely lost going through the settings (lol). It's back to Slim 'cuz the sheit ain't right unless my QS pulldown has 10 settings tiles and 18-20 user app tiles. Iz how I getz down, mang.

Heard of Illusion rom but haven't looked into it. Good stuff, eh? Anything particularly unique? Dirty Unicorns ... hmmm ... is it codenamed "Carlos Danger"? As far as rom dev stuff, my head's been in the proverbial sand for a while. Haven't even flashed N00B'ernugen's rom yet. I dig the occassional eye candy, but what it comes down to for me is ... speed, stability, and quick access to all my jizzles. Slim Bean does a body good thus far.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... I may have to jump ship and get my iSheep on!


iSheep ... ???

A Woman Who Bought Two iPhones Was Scammed with Two Apples Instead



> ... It happened to a woman in Brisbane, Australia who was surfing the online classified website Gumtree. She place a "Want to Buy" ad saying she was interested in purchasing a few iPhones. Another woman contacted her saying she had two iPhones for her and they agreed to meet up at a McDonald's. A public place, good idea.
> 
> The woman paid $1500 for the two 'iPhones', which came in new packaging so she never checked inside. When she went home and opened the iPhone box, she found actual real apples, like the kind you eat ...


How you like dem Apples?









*Moto (Se)X?*

Well, considering the rather underwhelming specs (at the rather overwhelming price) ... Moto can go "touch" themselves.


----------



## dougfresh

MotoX has quite impressive specs being a dual core. Will I get it.....NO.. Carry on lol


----------



## lapdog01

whatzup fam. Good to see the thread still rollin. I just rooted a vibrant, so I had to go to NOOOBS Vibe bible to refresh the feeeeeeeble lappup memory. I flashed slim and got it rockin..total time 21 minutes. Payoff..Two Porterhouse steaks ( the guy is the local Butcher..NOT like Gangs o New York) and some of his spouses homemade spicy pork tamales. Soooo I sit in the sun, typing on the Zen forum, grillin Steaks, eating tamales (appetizer) and feeling good, I am contemplating retirement.( I am fitty two) Bad move? Good call? I actually enjoy what I do, but the workplace is becoming more political than I like. Gimmee some zen fam feedback. I value your opinions ( even you dougifrespire) peace


----------



## shiznu

@gunny they are coming I have three tracks and one verse to one of em. Just getting back on it the last day or to. Then I geuss I'll have to see if Blackbeard has something decent I can record it with for free. I only pilot things when I have to.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Lappy, if you can retire and not worry about shit than do it! Truthfully you should try to hang in there until you can't do it no more. You have to have something to keep you going. Folks retire mobile and healthy, two years later there old and broke, physically and some monetarily.

Yosup, good looking on that Mackay kernel. It runs real nice! Illusion is cool, its slim underneath some aesthetics. I'm going to drop a link for the key lime pie theme from annex1, I extracted it from the ROM. If you want to try DU, hit J up or I can probably hook up a DL link.
Wtf? I'm having a problem with pasted drop box links. As soon as I figure that out, I'll edit the post with a link.

Shizzy, Im looking forward to hearing it bro.

Heres the klp theme
http://db.tt/mcpZpQ4D

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks Gunmang. I ran the retirement idea by friends and family. With your reply the nays have it 23-2. Prwtty much the same reasons across the board. So I plan to tough it out.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> iSheep ... ???
> 
> A Woman Who Bought Two iPhones Was Scammed with Two Apples Instead
> 
> How you like dem Apples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moto (Se)X?*
> 
> Well, considering the rather underwhelming specs (at the rather overwhelming price) ... Moto can go "touch" themselves.


Well, I think the Japoneso-horney peeps already had a concept of toys on the iPhoney...

Ray William Johnson called it...

*iCryMyselfToSleep*

LOLOLOL


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lappy, man, I don't know if I have advice so much, as my slant on retirement.

My entire adult life I've felt like Peter from Office Space, after he got hypnotized and left there, with all his give a fuck about the day to day, humdrum, ants marching existence, completely out the window. I feel like I go through the motions, just because that's what I am supposed to do, but far from anything I want to be doing. I've often thought myself, if I had the chance to retire at an early age, I would jump all over it.

You're own situation is yours though. You know the things you need to weigh to, first, see if it would be a smart decision financially, and then socially. Would you be bored in 5 years and wanting to go back to work? I've wondered that about myself, if I were to say, hit the numbers or some unknown relative leaves me a stack, if I would be a bored bastard after a while.

When it boils down to it, you gotta go with your gut my friend. Forget what everybody else says (all but Ceci that is) and follow your inner Jimini Cricket. Recently, your job was a contributing factor in a serious health scare man, I'm sure that's a driving force behind this as well, and that needs to be a huge part of your decision process. Is it feasible to think you could retire from your current employment, and look into a more stress free type of occupation? Something to pass the time, and keep your hands busy and mind interested, and your heart and gut at ease.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## lapdog01

Actually Mr.B you hit the nail on the head with the health issue. I guess sometimes Mortality weighs in more than anything. I do have a bucket list and its nearly complete, but I think that I might be bored after awhile. By the way Ceci knows me best, and her belief is that my need to do something would cause me to go stir crazy in a month. So for now I push on. I qppreciate the response bro...By the way if you do hit the lotto, i will meet ya in Vegas. I am sure we wont be bored 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

You don't strike me as the sedentary type either J. That was my thought about retiring from your current position, and find something to keep you busy, but not stress your physical and mental.

Listen to that inner voice man, above all else, it won't lead you in the wrong direction.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I think you've gotten some good advice lappy. I'm still to far from retirement to have any idea on advice to give but i personally wish I could retire at 40 :-D From what I do now at least and find something that I would at least not hate doing or be forced to work more hours than I'd like. Mainly to spend more time with the Family.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lappy, if I hit the numbers man, we gonna rent the whole damn Bellagio for the week, and fly the entire Zen family in for some sin city debauchery!

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## lapdog01

Awwww hellzyeah. Party Br1cK'd style. I would just want to be there to get loose with all the Zen boyz. That could get ugly..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

I'm in fo sho. We could make the hangover look like a preschool party.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Since I don't drink I would just have to provide all the exotic animals that no one knows where they came from









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Mostdef69

Hello guys!!! Back from Texas. Been working my ass off for the past 2 month. Good to be home and seeing my boys and still using my vibrant haven't upgrade yet. What up guys!


----------



## lapdog01

Mostdef69 said:


> Hello guys!!! Back from Texas. Been working my ass off for the past 2 month. Good to be home and seeing my boys and still using my vibrant haven't upgrade yet. What up guys!


Welcome back 'def. Hope all is well. The thread has been rolling along. Better do some catch up reading.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Off to a Dells vaca in a few hours! I'd better get some sleep 

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Mostdef69

jaliscojorge said:


> Off to a Dells vaca in a few hours! I'd better get some sleep
> 
> Sent from S3, ZFFZ


 I hope u didn't take Hwy 94 to dells. Bad traffic with road construction. Best way is take Hwy 50 to Route 12 then get on Hwy 43/94


----------



## Woody

Not sure if anyone remembers when my kids got all this Star Wars stuff from my wife's aunt. Well my boys know I like it too, so for my birthday they got me this book.

Talk about a glutton for punishment.




















This weekend we are taking them to Indianapolis for one last summer vacation before school starts. Look what just happens to be at the Indianapolis State Museum.
http://www.indystar....na-State-Museum
Well I can't get this to embed for some reason. It is really cool, just click on the link.
Cool factor over 9000.

Sorry guys I haven't been around too much. I've been super busy with work and trying to get the kids to have a great summer before they start school in a few weeks. I read everyday though. Nice to see you back Mostdef. Lappy, I know you probably already made your decision, but just so you know my FIL retired after 35 years of working at the post office and it has been less than a year and he is breaking down. If you do decide to retire, get something to keep your heart pumping (and no I don't mean Cici) and keep you from getting too bored.

Hope all is well with the boys. I'll be in touch soon. Vegas? Him, I think I might be able to make that one. Weren't we talking last year about a ZenBBQ? Just need to hit the numbers.


----------



## Mostdef69

Happy bday woody


----------



## shiznu

Happy Birthday woody. My sons was the 6th. We threw down at chucky cheese.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Birthday Woodster!! Have a great one broski.


----------



## Woody

Thanks guys, but it was last month. I was just saying that the boys got me that book for my birthday.


----------



## dougfresh

Haha! I went with the flow.


----------



## ndwgs

Happy Beer Day Woodmiester of Last Month!

Weird...

LOL

Belated...

Ok, onto lurking again...

.... Let the recordings commence! ~NSate

Oh.....

*I'M READY FOR SUM RED & GOLD **ACTION TOMORROW!*


----------



## sugartibbs

Short bus,hurry guys your gonna miss it again..whewwww,


----------



## dougfresh

What's popping Tibby?


----------



## jaliscojorge

Mostdef69 said:


> I hope u didn't take Hwy 94 to dells. Bad traffic with road construction. Best way is take Hwy 50 to Route 12 then get on Hwy 43/94


What's up Mos'. I actually headed west and took 39 north. Made it there in about 2 1/2 hours from my driveway 

Sent from S3, ZFFZ

I don't remember if I said it last month so incase I didn't, Happy belated Birthday woody!

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Raykovitz

I know it's pre-season but how bout dem HAWKS !!!!!!!

sorry about the NINERS Nate.. hehe !!


----------



## lapdog01

How in the wide world o sports did I miss the big Wood burfday?? My bad bro . Happy belated 25th 

I am off to celebrate Anniversary #30. The fact that this excellent lady stuck with a bum like me still amazes me. Off to dinner dancing and an overnight at the Rennaisance Hotel in Chi. If the block is rockin don't bother knockin:wub:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

The Mod-Father doesn't have his Bday in the OP, not cool Woody lol. Happy belated my brother.

Lappa-dappa-ding-dong, congrats on 30 years brother, hope you have a good time!

Well fellas, I think my dog is rounding turn 4 on the last lap of life. He's a boxer, named Tyson, is either 12 or 13 (my memory sucks) which is pretty old for the breed. I've been trying to prepare myself mentally but its rough man. I thought he was done a few months back but pulled through so who knows, he might pull through again but ultimately its only a matter of time.

Running 4.3 (CM10.2) on the tabby, its solid already. Someone finally got the IR blaster working on aosp ROMs which is very cool. Now if they'd get multiwindow on it I'd be a happy happy happy.
Tried to blast 4.3 on my girls Cappy, some BS build dougfresh(????U) sent me.......BOOTLOOP, couldn't three button to recovery so for the first time in a long time I had to use Odin. Flashed semaphore kernel then was able to boot recovery. Have to admit, was holding my breath for a minute, reminded me of old times with the vibrato and I liked it!!

Peace to all my Zen bros!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## Raykovitz

Happy Anniversary Lappy !!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

We'll never get to 1000 at this rate, I could just start posting the dictionary, and it would help Doug with his GED. And Woody would know the definition of N.L. Pennant winner!

Tibbysaurus Fresh GED essay Haiku

Look, come on Janet.
See spot run,run puppy run.
His name is odin.


----------



## sugartibbs

lord of mercy, ok another Fresh Essay Haiku

Janet, is that you?
were friends,did you shave your back?
Bangin the wolfgirl

Roberts rules of order, my ex was a Wolfe, owwoooo


----------



## jaliscojorge

Back home from the great vacation. Yyyaaayyyy, then booooo. Back to reality 

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

welcome back Jorge, hope you got some down time, and yes this is reality. work a day world, I've never had a real vacation. my bucket list...


----------



## Woody

Went to Star Wars exhibit on Indy this weekend.

Breaking into a second post since RW won't let me do it in one.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks tibbs. Unfortunately there wasn't any down time. It was mostly swimming, water rides, roller coasters, and walk a few miles a day around the park and to the vehicle and most of the time carrying my little one. Then there was let's go to that show or try this attraction. Needless to say I ended up exhausted every night. But it was worth it and very fun. Especially when you get to see your kid conquer her fears and take on the biggest roller coaster at Mount Olympus called the Hades 360. It scared her but she ran back to get in line again after we got off the first time . 1 hour of waiting time to get on each time. It was some needed down time from work. You need to get that vacation checked off of your bucket list tibbs. It's only my second vacation ever and I'm eagerly awaiting my 3rd. Though I'm not so sure it'll be as fun as Wisconsin dells. My wife wants to go to the mall of America. Anyone been there before? How much is there for the kids and family to do besides shopping?

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## eddychecker

Great pics Woody! I took the wife and kids up to the Wisconsin State Fair this weekend. We left Thursday and just got back. I love Milwaukee. Nothing like the hometown feel with all the conveniences of the big city. While that was great, my wife decided she REALLY liked it and thought we should consider moving there. My wallet said OH OH!


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Sugar! I'm so dumb, I need Tibbysorus! How do you say , go fuck yourself in Native American. Lololol!!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

The Huffington Post: 1,100 Haiku Headed To Mars Aboard NASA's MAVEN Spacecraft. http://google.com/producer/s/CBIwmbXXkwE
How many sugar haiku onboard?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

OK Zen Boyz, this guy I've kinda helped here and there just sent me a pm asking for help

Could someone please direct me to a solution to my S3 randomly showing the car mode symbol and sounding like it is in car mode. It will even go full blown car mode and will be stuck in the landscape car mode. Very frustrating. It appears to go away when I plug it in. Could this be a hardware issue with the charging port(??). It is my understanding that CM10 4.2.2 does not have car mode.....Thanks so much for your help!
I am running 10.1.2-d2vzw. Sorry still a NOOB so if more info is needed please let me know.

Any ideas guys? I'm on a stock ROM so I can't even try to recreate this. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## drjjones426

What kindve speeds are people seeing if you are LTE compatible?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

drjjones426 said:


> What kindve speeds are people seeing if you are LTE compatible?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


I wish I was getting those type of speeds. I'm getting 15+ in Tampa. My H+ is faster here. It might be on TMO side though.


----------



## Woody

Front page of RW with the news stories has been gone since last night. Wonder what is going on. Hope they paid their bills. LOL Remember the transition between old and new owners earlier this year and when the RW skin was removed from the bulletin board?

Le Edit: I just saw that the Tapatalk 4 app is on sale this week for .99cents (usually $4.99). I missed it the first time it was around for tablets (Tapatalk HD I think it was). Not sure when the "week" started for them, so not sure when the sale will end.


----------



## samsgun357

I think that tapatalk HD merged with tapatalk 4 and anyone on the beta version should get the latest update for free. I could be wrong though.

I had to make one of the toughest decisions ever yesterday. I could not watch my dog suffer anymore, he has been sent to the rainbow bridge. He was a great friend for 13yrs! RIP Tyson









Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sorry to hear that gunny. Very tough decision indeed.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Ya man. Sorry to hear that. Most of us have been there at one time or another in our lives. It sucks.


----------



## Raykovitz

My condolences Gunny. Our family has had those hard decisions in the past and they truly are heartbreaking.


----------



## shiznu

RIP TYSON









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

I can empathize Big Gun. Sorry for your loss but glad you have compassion

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Looks like I got some catching up to do...

@Lappy (and Ceci) - Congrats on thirty good years, here's to thirty more!

@Jorge - Welcome back man.

@Gunny - Really sorry to hear about your pup, my condlences man. It's been a tough week in that department. I'm sitting here crying now, I'll explain in a minute. If it brings you any comfort, I'm thinking he needed to go watch over a tiny soul that could use a tough guy to protect her.

Been a tough week friends. One of the "chosen" family members in my life, and very close friend, has suffered possibly the worst tragedy he could ever go through. His little one passed away in the night on Monday. Hazel (omitting the rest of the name for privacy purposes) was an angel, just shy of two years old. Cause of death has yet to be determined. Our entire "family" is shook, and we are trying to not let the parents slip into any bad places, along with each other. If you pray, pray for that little soul, and pray for her parents, that they can somehow find peace one day.

@Gunny - I gotta believe if there is anything at all connected in this world or beyond this world, and that if it was Tyson's time, maybe he was getting called up, to help a tiny soul find it's way, and offer some protection for the journey. I saw his picture you posted, and I could almost see her standing there next to him.

I may not be around much for a few guys, or if I am, just reading.


----------



## lapdog01

Mr.B
My sympathies go out to all affected by the loss of little Hazel. That is a tragedy we have experienced on a personal level, and the loss of a child can be gut wrenching for a family. Lean on each other, and be there to be leaned upon.
All our prayers are with Hazel's loved ones

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Thank you everyone, your thoughts give me strength.

Losing a dog is hard but I can not imagine how hard it must be to lose a child and so young. Its absolutely heartbreaking, such a tragedy. My prayers go out to Hazel and family.

@B, Tyson was always good with children and protective too. I remember when my niece was a baby, my sister brought her to my house. She was in her little carriage thing and Tyson laid right next to her. A friend was over and he got up to walk towards my niece to pick her up. Tyson looked at him and let out a growl to let him know there will be none of that. Its comforting to think he is in the next life looking over a young child as he did while he was here.

Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in.


----------



## Raykovitz

Prayers coming your way B !!


----------



## ndwgs

Prayers for all from me and the fam...

Ok, back to bidnez...

49ers will rule the NFL

Just stating that fact.

And Yosup, I don't even wanna start on that damn no name that took a pay cut to go to Houston. I hope he has a bitter... err better life there.








My breakfast this morning. Apple Bottom Pear. It was sweet and delish!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

Prayers headed your way B'. I honestly don't know how I'd manage if I lost a child of my own. I'm lost just thinking about it.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

@ Woodz

Happy Belated Birthday, el Pinky-Ring-Precious.

@ Lapdog

Congrats on the 30th anniversary. S'a beautiful thang, mang.

@ Big Gunz

I luv dogs, but my allergies have always kept me at a distance tho. In the few times I've dog-watched for friends on vacation, it always surprised me how close a bond I'd make in such a short amount of time. Can't even imagine what a 13 year relationship with them furry critters would do.

@ B

Breaks my heart, man. Less than 2 years old ... just breaks my heart. To wonder what they're going through, the depth of that heartache and sorrow is just too painful to think of. I don't know how anyone fully recovers from that. That's when you need close friends & family to help carry that burden together. Prayers & Zen Vibes, bro.

@ Jorge

Vacay, vacay, vacay ... ok that was good for me (but I know it was good for you). Sounds like you had a great time, man. Esp. with the lil chitlins overcoming their roller coaster fears. That's good stuff, right there. Hope everyone was in good spirits - ie. no playing C.O.D. alone timeouts (jk). Btw, Mall of Merica ... just doesn't sound like a vacation destination to me. Maybe I'm missing something here. Lol.


----------



## yosup

@ Tibbs
Reading this story somehow made me think of you. Keep your head on a swivel next Valentine's Day, man. You never know when Wendy might come at you with those fistfuls of greasy quarter-pound double stacks. DEFCON 1 is when she approaches ... with flambe torch in hand. _Hell hath no fury like_ ...

Jennifer Capriati has Dec. 17 trial date for battery



> ... A Dec. 17 trial date has been set in Palm Beach County for former tennis star Jennifer Capriati in a stalking and battery case involving her ex-boyfriend.
> 
> The 37-year-old Capriati is accused of punching Ivan Brannan while he worked out at a gym on Valentine's Day. Authorities also say Capriati stalked Brannan for months earlier ...


Are you ready for sum foosballl .... ????



Raykovitz said:


> ... 49ers will rule the NFL ...


Yo, Nate ... Fat Bottom Girls ... man, I luv Queen (and apple-bottom chicas, mang). _Oh, and pears are good, too_.









So, back to lecture at hand ...

Kills me that we lose Percy Harvin for the entire season - ie. he was gonna be our Ace-In-The-Hole on offense. Maybe da Ninuz' Crabtree don't make it back until next season (hehe) ... balance that shit out. The offense will still be aight tho with last year's crew. Legion of BOOM in full effect. All'z we need now is a legit pass-rush ... then we gonna ... Whooop dat trick (get 'em)!!

Seahawks probably have a 2 year window to win out. They've got some serious talent ... at pennies on the dollar (ie. Russell Wilson, Brandon Browner, & Richard Sherman combined is still < $7 MIL). Realistically, it's gonna be tough to keep this roster intact by 2015 (and esp. 2016). Russell Wilson & Richard Sherman _combined _... make _less _than what Kaepernick makes this year. Lol.

2014 is when Brandon Browner (3 yr, $1.61 MIL) can do his Cuba Gooding, Jr. impression ... _show me the kwon, mang_. Anthony McCoy, Golden Tate, and maybe even Doug Baldwin get a bump. Will Michael Bennett resign?

2015 is a scary year with Richard Sherman (4 yr, $2.22 MIL), Earl Thomas (5 yr, $21.1 MIL), Chris Clemons (3 yr, $22.0 MIL), and Cliff Avril (2 yr, $13.0 MIL) on deck.

Then, 2016 is even crazier with Russell Wilson (4 yr, $2.997 MIL), Marshawn Lynch (4 yr, $31.0 MIL), Russell Okung (6 yr, $48.5 MIL), Bruce Irvin (4 yr, $9.34 MIL), Brandon Mebane (5 yr, $25.0 MIL), Sidney Rice (5 yr, $41.0 MIL), and Zach Miller (5 yr, $34.0 MIL) all waiting to punch their meal tickets.

Yo, Nate ... *GO SEAHAWKS*!!!!
Yo, RayRay ... *GO SEAHAWKS*!!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sup' yosup! Mall of America definitely doesn't get my vote for a vacation destination. Especially when you put my wife and a mall together. Oh no 
She asked me a couple days ago if I would like to go to Wisconsin Dells again next year. Thinking of mall of America coming into the convo I quickly said YEP! Hahaha!

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey ndwgs, how do you like #thelastsidekicks kang? think I'll run it a few days and see what he does with it. Just got it set, but i gotta crash, long wknd. Worky,worky


----------



## sugartibbs

T-Mobile has Jump
S4 looks pretty shiny
Its only money...

So stupid, I'd just flash Slim or Infamous lite on a larger screen.. How come there isn't a Psychiatrist on this thread, oh thats right, I forgot. We ran him..


----------



## sugartibbs

Douglass Florida Fresh, Rootz is melting down,
I have Zero warning points( I never knew till tonight)
Just sayin...Its open season..
cat 
Well that firewall is still there, ha, ha, ha


----------



## dougfresh

I just switched to a TMO family plan unlimited . Now I could watch pOrn lol. What's going on with you Tibbs

Hey, do have Unlimited Double Stacks now?

Ohhhhh.....Wendy! She's solo cool


----------



## sugartibbs

no way Penny pincher, me and Miss wendy, sheeet maybe if they have a 4 inch limp combo ...and then ...maybe...Doug you gotta take her to the salad bar and raise skirt.. you so young, ha.

And Doug, you are my friend and I lost her in a confusing drive thru mishap, but... no reach around. o.k. She might not understand.

How many warning points did that cost?

Family plan, Our Beloved Christ on a Pony, you just picked her up in the drive thru...so I Thought...mmm


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, family channel and porn are like peas and carrots, thats why I live in the country with basic T.V. Plent o weapons and a spider hole. "when the Rapture happens, snort the cocaine I left on the coffee table.


----------



## sugartibbs

I like this Kang, On my day off when I'm done mowing the yard, and working on the tractor, and bailer, I may see if tweaker's kernel puts the spurrs to her, me likee!! I nearly pulled the trigger on the S4, I have shiny new things issues! must..be..strong...

Looking at the brown side rom selection stayed my hand, pretty weak, I might have just left it stock. yeah right.


----------



## ndwgs

sugartibbs said:


> Hey ndwgs, how do you like #thelastsidekicks kang? think I'll run it a few days and see what he does with it. Just got it set, but i gotta crash, long wknd. Worky,worky


Tibbo, rocked it for a day, solid Imo. Flashed PA's 4.3, but will be back on Sidekicks kang. Jameson move on, so I had to find another "suitor" lol

Flash it, it is bloated to the brim. Light and you have control on what you put on your 4.2

4.3 is still an infant. Damn Mako

Are you making the jump? Or sticking S3 "it's only money", and do the "white man can't JUMP" Tmo?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Yeah tibby go for that S4. Come on man all the cool kids are doing it...lol









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

All I have to say is N5.

Guess I need to say more, if the N5 is in fact a version of the LG G2, I'm in! Just need to figure out how to wrangle up the skrilla. Selling plasma maybe??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Or what gunny said. The N5 will probably be my next toy, if the specs or other hardware is a good enough reason to upgrade. I like this tapatalk 4 app waaaay better than 2. Don't forget its .99 cents today.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

I'm thinkin n5 too, the Note 3 is gonna drop in Sept, Dude I'll be a more serious noob with that N5 rig. I'll be PMing Doug, uh mm, how do you turn it on? Oh, Oh , ithink i gotta text, but not quite sure. Hate leaving my comfort zone, Like a nwdgs pear, hey do they make that in peaches? That would fly off the shelf in Florida.


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL!!!


----------



## Mostdef69

Guys check this out. http://technology.foxnews.mobi/quickPage.html?page=43820&external=2242602.proteus.fma


----------



## shiznu

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=zip.me

Cool new app by jrummy that allows you to make your own flashable zip files. I've made one but haven't tested flashing it yet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44746084&postcount=548
CHECK THIS OUT ZEN CREW

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Hmmmm very interesting lappy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Wow, lappy. Gives a new meaning to, "Why? DAFUQ?"

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

I've been following that thread since 8 am this morning. Very interesting read and some of the repliers are several well-known devs and CM maintainers. Should be interesting to see how this pans out. Remember atimn is the CM maintainer who put the kibosh on the Vibrant CM builds bc of the 911/e911 and was a real prick about it at the time. Shortly after FE revived it and took over as maintainer.


----------



## shiznu

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13jj1c5tlfhszl0l221hl44tznvd3hhv04
Here is a link to an article by Mr. CyanogenMod himself put out which seems to relate. I can't tell exactly what it is he is trying to say tho.
@Woody What's different about your font in your post? I can barely see it using the dark theme in tapatalk and was just trying troubleshoot that.
NVM I can highlight it and see it.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

When I read this article, I was amazed at the cowardly idiot who ANONYMOUSLY wrote this. Then I got Angry...
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/ontario-police-aware-hateful-letter-telling-family-euthanize-171036930.html


----------



## Br1cK'd

Lol, yeah shizz, I said the same thing at first, in tappy4 dark theme as well, wondering why Woody is posting a blank post, until I touched it, and all was revealed.

(That sounded kinda dirty)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

Br1cK said:


> Lol, yeah shizz, I said the same thing at first, in tappy4 dark theme as well, wondering why Woody is posting a blank post, until I touched it, and all was revealed.
> 
> (That sounded kinda dirty)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Top bad we don't have am Epic Post thread. This would surely be in the Top 5.

Not sure what went wrong with my post. Sometimes when I edit and then copy it over to an email to spell check (yes I'm that CDO) and the copy it back, it does this blackout thing.

CM doing damage control. That linked post that Lappy put up there has been reposted everywhere. Many blogs, reddit, G+/FB/Tw and will probably be on Android Police sometime this week.


----------



## shiznu

Cyanogen sure does seem to have an agenda as of late. From koushes Air Cast app, the new phone locater app their working on and all of this. Seems the have been in the news a lot.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

Yep and not to mention when they injected Kousch's SuperUser right into their Settings code. To me, over the past, say year, CM has been implementing things into their base that are also stand alone apps. Like SuperUser (albeit there is more than just an app), AirCast, this new tracker thing, Permission Managment (not PDroid but the new one),... All these things are beginning to sound like an "out of the box" type situtaion. I would be very inclined to say that they may somewhere down the line release a "device" with the CM ROM on it with an updater included. Just need to find a hardware manufacturer. Or maybe, just maybe Google and CM are merging interests down the line into a merge of more than trivial amounts of code. AOSP and CM are becoming more and more strikingly similar in form and feature. I have no basis to think this other than the past CMs and AOSPs and a hunch, but it seems like a logical step for CM to move into a device or "sactioned" ROM (like AOSP on maybe an N7 time frame).


----------



## Woody

N4'ers Check this out. It is a Mahogony skin for your N4. Time to get snooty up in here. It is pretty nice looking actually.


----------



## lapdog01

Woody said:


> N4'ers Check this out. It is a Mahogony skin for your N4. Time to get snooty up in here. It is pretty nice looking actually.


Hehe so yo Mako can get wood
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Woody! I forgot about those dbrand skins. My dad cracked the back of his N4 last week and it would be great for him as a cover up.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> N4'ers Check this out. It is a Mahogony skin for your N4. Time to get snooty up in here. It is pretty nice looking actually.


 I was looking at these the other day, might be the only way I would feel safe going caseless. Right now I just can't make myself take the bumper off for more than a few minutes.
Has anyone ever used one of these?
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mostdef69

3 more month my wife contract are up with t mobile. Her company want her to have iPhone for her work. So they offer her 25% off for smartphone/accessories and 18% off on every month bills. I ask her how she get those kind of offer for her work. She told me that her company WJE are associated with Verizon. Pretty cool. Going yo hold on my vibrant till 3 month. Anybody suggest what the best phone coming in 3 month I should get?


----------



## Mostdef69

Moto x disappointed me I was eager to get Motorola in the future. Motorola and Apple are far behind technologies. What a waste.


----------



## ndwgs

Mostdef, wait around the time you are about up in contract, they should drop the N5 by then. If not, the S4 is solid. Or Note 3....

AHHH, the choices...

In other news...

FOOTBALL MEME...mories!

























(I'd rather ATTACH myself on her....)









Irony, I live in Maryland... Land of Baltimore Ravens....LOL


----------



## ndwgs

Hey Seahawkers Wagon....


----------



## ndwgs

For Russell Wilson, courtesy of Colin....










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raykovitz

We All Know That









And I want one of these T-Shirts


----------



## Raykovitz

Colin kinda looks like squidward...

















GO HAWKS !!!!!


----------



## lapdog01

I see the shots being fired. God I lovz me some football

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

lapdog01 said:


> I see the shots being fired. God I lovz me some football
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Lappy, it ain't football if smack talking isn't in place!!

Got more memes for later when i get home, and Ray, i still like the Colin scare. I made a still shot of his press conf of last week, looking pissed. Took that still to scare R. Wilson... lol

Squidward is weaksauce, lolol

C'Mon First Shirt! Git Summmmm

BLEED RED

AND MOTHAFOYA GOLD TOO, SON!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mostdef69

GO BEARS!!


----------



## samsgun357

OK fellas, question: my sister has a Comcast gateway, she has never changed the ssid or the WiFi password. The password on the bottom is no longer working. I did a reset and still it doesn't work. Fortunately my sisters PC would connect, I extracted the password out of the PC and all was good for a few days. Now that password isn't working. Its like a new password is being auto generated after a certain period of time. Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

ROFL


----------



## lapdog01

@ Biggunnz
My daughter had the same gateway problem not once but twice. Comcast said faulty gateway so I just got her the modem and hooked a router flashed with ddwrt and she has been good for months

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

[background=rgb(246, 244, 240)]width=304 height=228[/background][/color]]

It comes in BLUE OR WHITE TOWELS....

They say it "HEIGHTENS SENSATIONS TO EUPHORIC PROPORTIONS...

















LOL

SeaHawks fans are flocking to get those towels... Sorry Xrider... Boy loves sillkkkkkk

















BIG BLUE FEELING BLUE...


----------



## lapdog01

Bears fan keeping it real
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

RO

FO

LO

OL

LO

OL

Lappy!

I had to change britches on that meme, aaahhh ahahaha.

Best part, that is what Jay Cutler see, he's like, "DAMN IT! I NEED PROTECTION!!" (cue in, "CONDOM MAN!")


----------



## Woody

Halftime in the Football Trash Talking Pre-Season.

Big wood might just be a bit clairvoyant. Remember what I said about CM and commercialization?

Check this out. (Read it all, but pay attention to the very last paragraph)

Then check this one out. (Get your CM old and CM new before you can't get CM old anymore).

Let's just say that over the next few months, I will be downloading all the Nightlies and Stables I can. Whether I have the device or not. Wood wants the biggest Repo he can find/make so that when the $ start being charged, I can help the common guys like us with past versions that they can tweak and build upon.

CM is closing their open source and that sucks.


----------



## jaliscojorge

That's very nice of you to do for everybody woody. I installed a cm rom in my the wifey's phone once but she didn't like it. Haven't really played much with it. 
@lappy, that cutler post had me laughing. Good one. 
Since I haven't found anything interesting lately to flash on my S3 I've currently turned to modding my kids powerheels







had to tone it down a bit cuz 24 volts was to much for my 2 year old and even my now 9 year old. Small one is too light for that much power. You'd think he was riding on ice with that much power







oldest wasn't expecting so much torque either. She started off on the grass and attempted to turn when she reached the asphalt driveway and drifted right into my brother's vehicle parked on the other side of the driveway. Luckily it's a hummer with 26 inch wheels on it so no scrapes to his vehicle . They refuse to ride their powerwheels at stock voltages now. They say it's too boring Hahahahaha! I guess it's hereditary









Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Hey Seahawkers Wagon....


Yo, San Franjizzco 69'ers ... ya'll gots da meme's ... but how bouts sum mama's?
Make ya wanna jump (hump) on dis pattywagon, eh?


----------



## ndwgs

Yosup...... excuse meeh, i jizzzered.. mah .. pantz

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Man yosup if ever there was a post I wish I could like more than once. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Man yosup if ever there was a post I wish I could like more than once.


LOL ... hahahahah. Bulleedat!!

I suppose this is where LG's new "Quad HD" screen resolution will come in handy, eh?








( & maybe throw in some 3D here ... tho she don't need it )


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ohhhh Nate Nate Nate. I know you're havin fun, but you had to go and drag my beloved Big Blue into it. Man, the gloves are coming off now.

It would be a tragic mistake for the FruityNiners to take for granted what's coming out of East Rutherford this year. The pieces are in place for a run, if ya don't know, well now ya know. I understand though, you get lost staring at Kaper's tats, wanting to rub the lotion on his skin. Those San Fran boys are odd ducks, but whatever gets you through the season my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raykovitz

Well said B... But it's the Blue in the Pacific North West that the whole league has to fear.


----------



## Br1cK'd

There's a team in the North West that wears blue Ray? Oh wait, isn't that the Canadian expansion team, called themselves the Sea Chickens or something?










Speaking of the FruityNiners, hope Nate doesn't get a Woody on this one....

Either the kid decided he wants to be a catcher, not a tosser anymore, or the Bay has gotten to this boy. Someone tell him to suit the hell up though, and quit filling up Nate's spank bank....










Big Blue has spoken, that is all.


----------



## ndwgs

ROFL!! FOOTBALL IS BAAAACCK!

I'm Superballin than all y'all are!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

Lol time to restore sanity

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Go Beavers..er I mean Bears
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

YUP..... Looks like a catcher to me. He even has that bumper on his chin so it does'nt hurt when it hits the carpet.


----------



## Raykovitz

Rootz has new duds... Kinda Funky. This will take some getting use too.

GO HAWKS !!!!


----------



## dougfresh

Help!!!!! Does anyone know where Rootz went!

I like the new look! It's Giants Blue


----------



## dougfresh

Wow Nice! Rootz coming through with the new look.


----------



## Woody

New owners too. Go to main page and scroll all the way down. New LLC is listed there with 2013 included.

I'm having some desktop issues though. Some things are cramming into the top. Could just be my work PC too though. Looks a little Google-esque to me. Especially the Sticky and Hot tabs.

My local news channel website even went to "cards" style format. Hope le Goog patented that schematic.

Edit: You can't link to a single post anymore. I clicked on the post # and nothing. Also can't see who "Liked" a specific post. You still get the notifications, but looking at a MY post, I can see who liked it. I can however see who like YOUR post though. Weird site is now weird.


----------



## sugartibbs

I'm down with the 70's light avacado look.


----------



## ndwgs

Tibbs....

Avocado ain't sheeit when it comes to my 42 pipeline... GREENER PASTURES

She called me Papaya... say hellloo to my little fre.. GIRTH!










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Russell Wilson looks ok this preseason. Defense is shittye tho.

Aaron Rodgers is still . . . well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mostdef69

GO BEARS! I smell Super bowl!


----------



## yosup

Dude ... what the jizzzzz is goin up in dis mufugger??? Not diggin' the new look and dumbed down features. The hell? As Woodz mentioned, they stripped away some of the basic shizzles. Even got rid of the sig taglines. Not being able to link to single posts is pretty fracking lame. The hell is goin on here, man? :emoji_u1f621:

( I do like the way quotes show up in the editor. Life is full of compromises, eh? Overall, lame tho. )

Btw, Woodz, Lappy, Shiz, & whoever else linked articles ... thanks for the headsup on CM reaching for their pot of gold. From open-sourced to iBitch-Like-closed-sourced to commercialization ... fargin bastages. Just not the Android way. I wonder if CM does pack up & leave us free-ballers hangin', is there any group out there that can do what they do (and keep the open-sourced spirit alive for the rest of us)?



lapdog01 said:


> Go Beavers..er I mean Bears


Go BEAVERS!!!!!!!! :goodcry: :goodcry: :goodcry: :goodcry:



ndwgs said:


> Russell Wilson looks ok this preseason. Defense is shittye tho.


14 penalties = 182 fricken penalty yards. Ridiculous. Good to see Christine Michael get on his horse and roam free. I'd rather these boyz get sloppy now than later. Clean the shit up, Carroll.

Vince Young back in the game. Wonderlic aside, who knew he'd turn into a dud at this level. Hopefully homeboyz got his mind right now. Still got his wheels tho. He's still one of my fav college football players - ie. he always looked like he was running standing up and in slow motion with defenders falling away. Reminds me of Russell Wilson last year against the 69'ers. Hehehe ... :emoji_u1f603: .


----------



## birdman

yosup said:


> Dude ... what the jizzzzz is goin up in dis mufugger??? Not diggin' the new look and dumbed down features. The hell? As Woodz mentioned, they stripped away some of the basic shizzles. Even got rid of the sig taglines. Not being able to link to single posts is pretty fracking lame. The hell is goin on here, man? :emoji_u1f621:
> 
> ( I do like the way quotes show up in the editor. Life is full of compromises, eh? Overall, lame tho. )


these things, im fixing them tomorrow.

carry on 



Woody said:


> Edit: You can't link to a single post anymore. I clicked on the post # and nothing. Also can't see who "Liked" a specific post. You still get the notifications, but looking at a MY post, I can see who liked it. I can however see who like YOUR post though. Weird site is now weird.


ill take a look at this tomorrow. done.

anything else, just pm me guys. i know theres some things missing from the theme. been working to make sure we get them back in. just give it a minute to settle in.

edit: linking to single post should work now, brought back member titles (or sig taglines...i think thats what you ment right? the jazz above your avatar? right?)

edit edit: fixed the "cant see who liked my post" problem as well.


----------



## yosup

birdman said:


> edit: linking to single post should work now, brought back member titles (or sig taglines...i think thats what you ment right? the jazz above your avatar? right?)


Ahhhh ... thank you, kindly. Amazing response time!!! This is the magic of RW. No matter the bumps along the way, there's always good folks to help get us back to our Greener Pastures. Thanks for the headsup!!

( Thanks for adding the "sig tagline" back in the mix. Is beautiful once again. The muted colors and the whole layout reboot shock are now starting to grow on me. Lol. Just took a while to settle into it. :goodcry: ).


----------



## yosup

O.G. iDon'tGiveAPhuhhhhh 5S ... Champagne Gold? Lipstick on the same ole turd, mang. Regardless what upgrades they put under the hood, who really gets excited about a 4" phone? As much as I loathe SmegmApple, they unfortunately need to stay relevant to keep Android OEM's on their toes. The one thing I absolutely can't stand is when the latest phones inevitably get compared and benchmarked against the i5. Say wuh??

Say that again LG (Uplus) releases Samsung Homeboy phonetablet in Korea

The marketing dept in Korea's been dippin' into B's weed stash. Wussup, homeboy!! Huh? A conference room full of Koreans, and the best they can come up with is ... "Homeboy." :O

Qualcomm 800 floodgates open as Moto-X loses its edge



> ... Inside the Motorola X8 Mobile Computing System - inside the DROID 2013 family and the Moto X, you'll find a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro dual-core processor aside two low-power cores. One of these cores is made for contextual computing, the other for natural language processing. The combined architecture included in this system makes way for the device's ability to listen for its masters command at all times.
> 
> Qualcomm built the same ability in to its Snapdragon 800 quad-core SoC ...


This "always on" stuff doesn't sit right with me. Makes me even a little paranoid sitting in front of a laptop with the webcam staring right at me (say "cheese" for the NSA, folks). The language processing features are cool & all, but it's not a priority for me. Maybe experiencing it on "modern" hardware may tip the scales. Still, I'd be looking for ways (or a custom rom) to disable features that track my every move, sight, & sounds. Scary, mang.

New Samsung chips could lead to smartphones with 384GB of storage

Would go well with DF's new unlimited 4G pr0n buffet. Lol.

AOL cruelly increases prices for dial-up subscribers



> ... AOL's average monthly revenue per dial-up subscriber is now $20.03, which is a 12% year-over-year increase from 2012 ...


Paying for dial-up service ... let's let that sink in a bit more. Wow. I guess in some areas, there may be no alternatives. But, damn, that would be so excruciating. Not sure how far along dial-up tech has come, but I remember those ole 56k modems. Probably like the 2G/Edge experience on cell phones. No so ghouda. :gocry:


----------



## Woody

So we had an admin pop in to address some of our concerns with the site. I posted yesterday in the thread below, which probably prompted him to come in. If we have anymore ideas or thoughts, let's post in there. Their response time is very quick.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/93234-Post-Upgrade---Report-any-issues-here-please!
Post Upgrade - Report any issues here please!


----------



## Br1cK'd

bridman, thank for the visit to our little corner of Rootz, welcome back anytime to join in the off-topicity and general hilarity.

Well guys, I am rejoining the ranks of the damned next week, On Friday, I start a Tier 3 position with Time Warner Cable. The contracting I was doing was bringing in just enough to keep a roof over my head, food in my belly, and bills paid, however barely that was. Daddy had to go out and find something fruitful, with benes, so he could keep putting food in little Douggie's mouth, and keep mama in shiny bling.

EDIT - Do we want to try to get a fantasy football league going this year? I'm thinking ESPN Free League, I wouldn't mind being the commish and setting it all up. Though short notice, we could have the draft sometime this next week. Let me know what y'all think, if we have enough in for a league, let's do it!


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> bridman, thank for the visit to our little corner of Rootz, welcome back anytime to join in the off-topicity and general hilarity.
> 
> Well guys, I am rejoining the ranks of the damned next week, On Friday, I start a Tier 3 position with Time Warner Cable.
> 
> EDIT - Do we want to try to get a fantasy football league going this year? I'm thinking ESPN Free League,


Mr.B..
I'll be in the league and I will also need my friends cable discount please 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

I gotcha Lappy, all premium, for Free.99! Zen-Fam Discount.

Ok, so that's two of us in for the league. We just need an even number, 6 though at the very least, 8 would be great, ten or more would definitely up the competition.

Let's have at it gents, PM me your email address if you want in, and when I get a few replies, we will set this up. In your PM, let me know when good draft times would be, so I can try to set something that'll work for everyone, I know we only have a week and a half until the season starts, but I'm sure we can find a time that'll work.


----------



## sugartibbs

Man I better fly "low and slow" "Birdie in the house" ...'Toruk,..."last Shadow".. (Avatar)...Let me think for about it B'ricked, I'll make a quick decision. Gee, sounds swell, Maybe we can donate the proceeds to a Rootz charity? Yes, Im chasin the Dragon, ...again, and again....

Likes ... mm...sounds eerily familiar, where have I seen that, Myspace?, no that isn't quite right, Ill get it, few more minutes of "My chemical romance" and Ill recite "tropic of capircorn" for effect.


----------



## sugartibbs

ooof, this has been a, well education. Took this opportunity to go to the main forum page, saw a Vibrant will not boot on Eclair,..I jumped in there till I saw the date...dated april 20012. good call lappy, if you can remember. I never looked at it this way, we have around 175,000 views.Im just a "follower" Toruk scares me man, Its like heat..Never become too close to anything you can't leave, on the dime. The suits are checkin the investment. Im puttin my reynolds wrap headgear on tight, and a duct tape X on my window.


----------



## sugartibbs

Zero warning points

is Green the new Fartbook clone

Face palm is too weak.....

The wheel of Ka turns

I slept in my clothes last night

Im hearing voices.


----------



## shiznu

Wonder if they will find a solution for the way a post quote looks. It's driving me crazy the way it looks now as if the quoter just retyped the quotee. It may well be a tapatalk problem but it still works on xda.

Edit: I tweeted b16 with a screenie so they are aware of it now.

Edit part duex: They are looking into it.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

Shiznu, you have brought sanity to my rant, please back up to the green , and relax...


----------



## ndwgs

B, SIGN ME UP!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ok guys, we got 4 so far...

Me, Lappy, Naters, and if my Tibb-tionary is up to date, he's in.

Woody? Ray? Jorge? Douggie? Gunny? Shiz? Bueller? Anybody?

A couple more teams at least, unless y'all wanna do a four way, but that seems like too few teams IMO.

Lemme know, mafioso


----------



## drjjones426

Br1cK said:


> Ok guys, we got 4 so far...
> 
> Me, Lappy, Naters, and if my Tibb-tionary is up to date, he's in.
> 
> Woody? Ray? Jorge? Douggie? Gunny? Shiz? Bueller? Anybody?
> 
> A couple more teams at least, unless y'all wanna do a four way, but that seems like too few teams IMO.
> 
> Lemme know, mafioso


Wow been out the loop for 3 days and only 3 pages to catch up on? Currently on the train back to Detroit from Chicago, daughter wanted the trip to Chicago for the american girl doll store for her Bray. Pockets feeling crunched now lol but she's happy!

Yo B you can sign me up for the league if you still need peeps. Drjjones426 at gmail. I must warn you ahead of time I will dominate!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

drjjones426 said:


> Wow been out the loop for 3 days and only 3 pages to catch up on? Currently on the train back to Detroit from Chicago, daughter wanted the trip to Chicago for the american girl doll store for her Bray. Pockets feeling crunched now lol but she's happy! Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


You are now inducted into the excellent Dad club. ( Woody is the president)


----------



## sugartibbs

Dr.Jones, Thanks for the warning, Im in like sin, tell me the draft date so I can gargle some Gin, gotta book now, google some skin...


----------



## Br1cK'd

We got 5 now, once we get a 6th I'll send out invites, and I can expand the league if anyone else shows up.

What would work for everyone's schedules for the draft? I have Wednesday evening booked this week, but that's it. I was thinking either Thursday evening, Saturday late morning, or next Monday evening. Let me know what you guys think. 

Tibbs, PM me your email addy so I can send ya an invite.

Those are tall words Doc, I've collected rings from many various ffl leagues, looking forward to the competition.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## sugartibbs

Get Xrider66, Noobinneed, Aussie alex, our peeps, no fun doggin some mutt I dont know,

C'mon Doggie Fresh, Sugars will give you his "Bacon Strip" if you get involved...whos my good fuzzy wuzzy, be a team playa..ooh theres you frisbee , oh easy, let daddy spark this blunt first...


----------



## Br1cK'd

The league will be limited to us from the thread, I've already got one created, set private, invite only.

So when you're all like, "Who was the Ragin' Hippie that just violated me?"

You'll know who it was bud, you'll know.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## sugartibbs

Slim 4.3 Beta 3 Sugar evaluation..:

Brick'd...all Broncos

Nwdgs...all 49ers

Rakers..all seahawks

Lappys..Central Division (get off Peterson ,he's an Okie)

Yosup?..Mostly Seacrow cheerleaders ( i approve)

Sugars..(*!#*&$)

Alex99. Manchester United

Xrider...Swimsuit Edition

Noob....Toys are Us fall catalog

Woody..Female smurfs


----------



## 0909xelA

2013/14 Champions....


----------



## sugartibbs

Dez Bryant is mine, Alex, the really white guy


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK'd said:


> We got 5 now, once we get a 6th I'll send out invites, and I can expand the league if anyone else shows up. What would work for everyone's schedules for the draft? I have Wednesday evening booked this week, but that's it. I was thinking either Thursday evening, Saturday late morning, or next Monday evening. Let me know what you guys think. Tibbs, PM me your email addy so I can send ya an invite. Those are tall words Doc, I've collected rings from many various ffl leagues, looking forward to the competition. Truth, Zen4 Style!


Any of those dates work for me B. I'm all in for the win :grin:


----------



## dougfresh

I'm down but I have no clue on how it works. Count me in and I'll Google the stuff out. dougfresh69


----------



## Br1cK'd

Tibbs - me Broncos? No no no, my blood runs a lighter shade of blue. G-Men for life! East Rutherford, where we make Tom Brady cry. Dude, pm me your email addy.

Douggie makes 6, does Alex's (horrible horrible dirty) means you want in too? 

Do I hear 7? 7? 8?

Got a heina over, will start sending out invites to the initial 6 later tonight. I can increase the the amt of teams by two's if others pop up. 

Shizz - I hear ya about how the quotes are pretty jacked up on Tapatalk, makes the rest of the post difficult to read. Any updates on your bug report?

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## shiznu

I would play but I've never played before. Being from Alabama I root for the Falcons some but its hard to keep up with NFL. I do watch quite a bit of games but I'm afraid I wouldn't be any good at the fantasy thing unless yall could help me as I go.

@B no I haven't heard anything back but b16 got with tapatalk about it so maybe we will get an update soon.
Edit 2 So DF is a fantasy noob also so if you need me to even it up I'm game.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

I have sent out invites to four of the five, Tibby, still need your email addy to send it over.

Shiz, I'll keep you in mind if we need a rounder or an alternate, we were all rookies at one time or another.


----------



## shiznu

Sounds good B mine is [email protected] but I think you might already have it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

0909xelA said:


> 2013/14 Champions....


Ohhhh Toni ****...

Ybor City Tranny MVP.

Dudes inserted on that rings for so long...

... trash talking time!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

yep, i got yours shiz, and you sparked a bit of memory...

Tibbysaurus, invite sent, pulled your email addy from a paypal receipt of a few months back.

So now, other interested parties, send me your email address. Got Shizzles ready to pair up, so we need one more for another round of invites, then two more for the round after that. Holla!


----------



## ndwgs

Br1cK'd said:


> I have sent out invites to four of the five, Tibby, still need your email addy to send it over.
> 
> Shiz, I'll keep you in mind if we need a rounder or an alternate, we were all rookies at one time or another.


Rooknoob.

As was in 2003

Spank, I shall layeth downeth.

I'm available all week and next till the season start. So we got time, and I've been scouting thru Preseason...

Adrian... Peterson. That okie is looking hella bad ass. 2K plus again this year.

Whooooo we i can't wait for the fantasy to start AND the season to begin!!!

LET'S

GET

AT

LEAST

EIGHT

PEOPLE

It's more fun at that level with a ton of options.

@B

Whats our format this year? Unless we can tweak the ruling due to some new rules, like read options, RB with WR points, TE points as a 3rd slot wideouts, etc.

Did you look into the toolkit?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Havent re ieved the invite yet

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4
PMd sent B

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

I went with the ESPN League Manager option when I was creating it, pretty standard points, you can go sign into it now with your invite and look at the scoring system. I didn't want to to throw in a PPR format or anything like that, but we could if we wanted to. I put in a couple of extra stats, for long runs and long receptions, but if you've ever played a standard ESPN league, then that's pretty much what it is. Simple and straight forward.

EDIT - I verified I sent the invites to the correct email addy's, maybe a delay in the ESPN system? Lemme know if there's nothing by morning, will send em again.

EDIT 2 - I have tentatively set the draft for Thursday, at 7PM EST. Please let me know of any scheduling conflicts with this, and I'm sure we can work out something that'll be good for hopefully everyone. Saturday morning/early afternoon is my next idea that might be better, LMK.


----------



## lapdog01

Got my invite. Thursday 6 CST I'll be there B

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0909xelA

We are playing Chelsea tomorrow 3pm eastern. Massive massive game to kickoff home season. UNITED! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Werd alppy. I know Naters got his, and Douggie is in. Tibbs and Drjj are in as well.

I shot Doug a couple of links to help him out getting started, Shiz if you get in, I'll send you those links as well.

Hopefully that draft time works for everyone else, and let's see if we can get at least one more team so we can have 8.

Bueller?


----------



## 0909xelA

Br1ck'd, mate how are things? All the bollocks sorted? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

More or less Alex, thanks. I'm in much better place now. How's life over your way, friend?

You have any interest in this Fantasy Football league?

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## 0909xelA

I'm glad things are better. 
To be honest I don't know enough about football to be in fantasy league. I know it's a knock off of rugby . What do you do in fantasy league? Pick players every week? Or pick winning teams? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thanks Alex.

In a nutshell, you "draft" real players to your fantasy team at the beginning of the season, and based on their performance, you earn points that are compounded weekly. Based on your totals, you either win or lose against another teams totals for your weekly matchup. You can drop and add players from the undrafted available talent on a weekly basis, and also make trades with other teams in the league if they have someone you want.

Each week, in this league, you would start one QB, two RBs, two WRs, one FLEX (either rb or wr), one TE, one K, and one Team Defense. You also have a bench where you can stash players to fill for possible injuries or bye weeks.

If you decide you want to join up, we would effectively have three rookies, you, Doug, and Shiz. No worries though, I know this 'merican pigskin game is alien and weird to you. Helmets? Wtf are those for?

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## lapdog01

If anyone is interested 
http://eplclash.blogspot.com/2013/08/chelsea-vs-manchester-united.html
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

I think we should do a draw on who goes first, second, etc on the FFL...


----------



## shiznu

Got a Friday the 13th coming up in September. Time to spark one and sharpen my machete. Ahahahahaha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

Nate, I set the draft order to random selection, should be auto-selected an hour before draft time. If we had geographical access, I wouls suggest some type of event, a la "The League".

Everyone who was invited has joined, with the exception of Tibbs.

I still want 8 if we can get 'em, one more. Woody? Where you at?


----------



## samsgun357

I'm so behind on here but not behind like Nate would like to be with that pic of Kapperdick a few pages back. Anyway, I heard there's something called fantasy fooseball that you guys are doing. Well I'm in, go Nat's!
Was I not invitated?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

BigSmokinGun is in the fooseball...PM Mr. B the commish 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I can't believe nobody invited the Gunster! Imma read up on how to play this stuff because I was always curious like Nate is on Ybor-Sausages. Err... Oops I pushed it too hard... Lol


----------



## Br1cK'd

Alright gents, we got 8. We can go 10 if two more show up.

Invites are pending to Tibby, Gunny, and Shizzles. The last two, you probably won't get your for a coupla hours, ESPN is slow about it. If not there by the later tonight, LMK and I'll resend them.

Draft is still currently set for Thursday, 7 PM EST.


----------



## ndwgs

Y'all keep talking smack, lmao. Ima cream y'all like Douggie's cow on Ybor.

Literally (cue Crazy Eyes) *Wappisshhh*

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4
B, you still can edited the order. ESPN lets you as league manager. If not we can still do as the ESPN random

Also, peeps, look at ur daggone emails, and click those links. Once you click those link, hit that red elusive button and HIT IT!! Me, B, and Lappy are currently the only ones that are set up.

LEZZY GETZ 2 ITZ

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

We got everyone setup now but the three I mentioned last page.

**Major Post Edit, me no speakee engrish**

I could set the draft order there Naters, I figured random assignment my the great ESPN servers was the fairest. 

What methods do you suggest for picking the order?


----------



## shiznu

Is there anyway to edit your team name?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

When you're in your team page, look for the Team Settings link, under the banner towards the top


----------



## dougfresh

We should go balls and go 10+. Wood, Shred.
I'm so sorry to see a Asian like Ybor.Asian might be happy wit Saus-Xhich


----------



## lapdog01

What about yosup??. Football fan, knowledgeable..well except for that seahawks love 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

'sup peeps. I never played in any fantasy football leagues. Not enough time to figure it out at the time or to actually play it. If I had the time I'd try to learn like DF is. 
@ Alex9090, go Manchester United! I missed the Chelsea game but I know they tied.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Br1cK'd

ROFL

Sounds like the great "i" in the sky is getting a little butt chapped about Glass.


----------



## Woody

Br1cK'd said:


> Nate, I set the draft order to random selection, should be auto-selected an hour before draft time. If we had geographical access, I wouls suggest some type of event, a la "The League".
> 
> Everyone who was invited has joined, with the exception of Tibbs.
> 
> I still want 8 if we can get 'em, one more. Woody? Where you at?


I would love to join but work has me slammed right now and I wouldn't even begin to be able to put out any extra effort into something like this. Plus school just started, so we'll have a bunch of the kiddos extra activities to attend (Cub Scouts started last night, plus one wants to play football and the other basketball).

Sorry fellas. Would love to join, just cant atm. Might I suggest that the commish start a thread with post 1,2 &3 to keep track of names, points, trades, standings,...Maybe name it something Android related so as not to "attract" any attention.

Either way, I'll still follow what is going on wherever you put the chatter. Good luck and go Eagles. Yep, I said it. Now you know. When I was a kid, my neighbor on the left was a pitcher for the Yankees and the neighbor to the right was an Andy Harmon (OLine) for the Eagles. So, clearly I had a hero complex that just evolved through the years/rosters.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey there he is! Completely understood man, I've made this a recurring league, so there's always next year. Handle it brotha!

From one B to another, man, I respect you, an awful lot. But Eagles? It's like I just found out my brother screwed my prom date. I love you man, but I'm so conflicted now!



I was considering starting a new thread for the league, we've moved over to a Hangout room primarily now, and wow, starting that one, i might have opened pandora's box. If we start to take over this thread again, I'll opena new one, or make one of the Rokie's do it. Should be within my power as commish, no?


----------



## Woody

Now you know why I was so reluctant about revealing my team. Eagles and Giants have had a rivalry since I was a glimmer in my dad's eye. Can I get into the Hangout as a viewer? Is it for the FFL or is it another chat session like the Lounge?

Btw, use the Lounge if you want. I just suggested making a new thread so as to keep it all organized. I assume I need to update my GTalk on my tablet to Hangouts then too. I will always use GTalk on my phone until I can't any longer.


----------



## ndwgs

I agree, both points. We should create a new thread for the rookies and vets, especially new rules are in place, DF might say, "..Why is my schlong is a yard short of a first down and i scored a negative on that drive?"

I'll post contribution to that thread, i don't mind posting about what or how i did my previous seasons. Champ back to back 03 to 04 season. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4

Woody, i suggest you plug in the original Hangouts to your tabby, the latest updates isnt playing nice on majority of tablets.

Let me get that link

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41454913

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

Got nothin but love for ya Woodster. We don't all have great taste in teams.

Take Nate for example, terrible decisions in that department, still a homie though.

(Pssst, I like the 9ers less than I like the the Eagles.)

I don't mind if you jump in the hangout, what do you say guys? Can the Mod Father observe our insanity?


----------



## ndwgs

LOL, B is testing the 49ers ability to make a superbowl run.... oh wait, we did.

We'll do it again, and BEAT THE GIANTS in the playoffs, snickerrss

Bring the Mod Fatha in!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

And how many is that in the last ten years? Half as many rings as I got in that time. Jealous much?

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## Woody

Just had a thought. If you need someone else, what about Dan_Brutal? Anyone heard from him lately? or Big Dog or Eddy?

Also. Happy belated 44th Ray (8/25/13)


----------



## Br1cK'd

I had those three in mind to ask if we needed someone to make an even number, but figured those who didn't respond are busy. I think manus would be down as well, and in that category. I talk to Dan once in a blue moon, touched base with him after the marathon tragedy, they are doing ok.

Happy Belated Ray!

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## Raykovitz

Whats up Zen Brethren !! thanks for the birthday wishes. I can def feel the age creepin up on me. As for the fantasy league, I never really got into it. I don't have the time to invest into figuring it out or keeping up.

GO HAWKS !!!!!!

Speaking of Brutal... We could sure use some MALICE love on the S3... just sayin !!


----------



## dougfresh

Happy Burday Ray!!! Go Dolphins! BTW, the new logo looks like a freaking whale instead of a dolphin lol


----------



## sugartibbs

It is a whale, with a huge harpoon in its manhole cover. Need to roll him over, turning into the town pump.


----------



## lapdog01

Sorry I missed it but happy Belated Burfday Ray

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

It looks like a sex toy, Doug. Should have a cord sticking out the back. 

The Miami DilDolphs

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## ndwgs

Squidward Square Pants...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yep, Happy Belated Birthday Ray!

For some reason every time I try to like the first post on a page through Tapatalk it force closes on me, huh?

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## Br1cK'd

Shizzles, get at me on GTalk, we had to push the draft time back a bit, want to make sure the new time works for you.

Jorge, what version of tapatalk? I just tested with 4 and the likes for the first posts are working, no fc's.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## yosup

Man ... lots of reading to catch up on.

@ B ... if ya need one mo, I'm down. My FFL cherry is still intact, so I'd count towards the n00b demographic.

@ RayRay ... Happy Belated Birthday, brother!! You know how we do ... *GO SEAHAWKS!!* ( & SeaChicas :goodcry: )


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yosup my man, we have an even numbers of teams atm, but if you can find another team to join along with you, then we can make it a ten team league. 

Anybody else out there want to join up? Drafting tomorrow.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## lapdog01

Maybe resurrect Manus to get in.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

I was thinking manus, I can't find his email though. I lost a lot of contacts a couple months ago.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## yosup

I just PM'd manus & mostdef. Jorge, RayRay, & Woodz are out (unless they change their minds). Big Dog, eddychecker, ddanc, N00B, shredder, & X are most likely no-go's.

If I can't join in this season, I'll still partake in the Hangouts banter (if ya'll allow). Lol. Just gotta it installed. :goodcry:

Inquiring minds wanna know who gets to draft Adrian Peterson. Hehe. Stats, baby!!


----------



## lapdog01

Yosup. You can ALWAYS hangout ZFFZ

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

@ Lappy ... you know how I do. Wurd. :goodcry:

@ B ... Time Warner Cable "bennies" ... free butt channel?? :fox:

Speaking of butt channel ... ya'll see this crap? Best torch that finger sponge after this performance. Wth?? :sayno:

Watch Miley Cyrus' Childhood-Ruining VMAs Performance



> ... "Miley better get a damn pregnancy test after all that grinding," joked comedian Kevin Hart during the show ...


----------



## shiznu

Tried a mock draft on my phone using xscope pro browser and while it is possible it would be a pain in the ass. You can't pinch zoom only double tap and its really hard to tap on your picks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yosup

The GNote3 (allegedly on the right) is looking mighty suki suki. GNex pricing still tips the scales towards the N5, but I'm diggin' this minimal bezel. 5.7" screen would be awfully nice tho. :goodcry:

Samsung Galaxy Note III front pictured next to Note II panel


----------



## shiznu

Update if using your phone for the draft use the lite draft ( thanks b ) and it works well. If anyone needs a flash apk just ask and you shall receive.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

Saw some stuff on the N3, alotta talk and leaks about the HTC One Max too


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ B'. Looks like I need to do some updating. I'm still on version 2.1.3 
I didn't even get the option to like your post for some reason either.

Sent from S3, ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

Version 4 1.4.3 seems to be working  
Need to change my signature \/
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4Sig change :-D

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Sniff... YOSUP is growing.. Movin on up on Hangouts-licious (HO-Licious)

Evar so proud... 

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Flipping through a few threads here and on x and damn!!! Peeps sure could learn a lot from this thread about how to talk to people. Thanks again guys for taking in a guy you didn't even know and making me feel at home and made some great friends. No I am not drunk lol

Everything Zen


----------



## lapdog01

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z122wlsasmmmchr2122bxx550yntjvkfu
And in related news
http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2013/08/28/report-google-cofounder-sergey-brin-wife-anne-wojcicki-have-split-up/


----------



## ndwgs

shiznu said:


> Flipping through a few threads here and on x and damn!!! Peeps sure could learn a lot from this thread about how to talk to people. Thanks again guys for taking in a guy you didn't even know and making me feel at home and made some great friends. No I am not drunk lol Everything Zen


Shizzzyyyy fo HIzzzzyyyy

.... Is drunk again.

Don't beh foooled on peepol sayin' me no fooki drunkked... they drunk yo.

jk.

In other news, y'all are gonna be schooled... by Lappy. In Foosball. With Br!cke'd. In Fantasy. Also Errbody. And I don't. Know what. I'm say. Inggaaaa...

Nate <--- Damn cray cray


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z122wlsasmmmchr2122bxx550yntjvkfu
> And in related news
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2013/08/28/report-google-cofounder-sergey-brin-wife-anne-wojcicki-have-split-up/


China ... the Next Frontier (aka Land o' Kwon).

Sergey Brin ... can now "party like a rock star" (and apparently he already has). The $24 BILLION Dollar Man ... holy jizznocolate!! Damn, you gotta wonder what it's like to be so loaded you NEED to approach your future spouse to sign a prenup. You want sum dis? Sign the dotted line, baby doll.

From the wtf side of the world ...

Dude, it's tough enough being Michael Jordan's son ... then you go do something stupid like posting a pic of your Ybor Sausage on Twitter (allegedly hacked ... lol). Oh well, just another phallic fallacy across the interwebz, I suppose. Brett Favre, Anthony Weiner, and now Marcus Jordan. At least he don't got rumors of him whackin it to some chic's stilletos. :O

From the wth is wrong with people side ...
Seattle couple charged with kidnapping, torture of husband's 13-year-old brother



ndwgs said:


> ... In other news, y'all are gonna be schooled... by Lappy. In Foosball. With Br!cke'd. In Fantasy. Also Errbody. And I don't. Know what. I'm say. Inggaaaa...


I be rootin' for da Zen Rook homeboyz ... go Shiz & DF!! Get SUM!!!!

( but I think Lappy's gonna bring *da Big Hurt* (Defensive-End-Nam-Style)!! ) :fox:

( ... you like the hommage to yo beloved Chi Sox ??? ... lol )



shiznu said:


> ... Thanks again guys for taking in a guy you didn't even know and making me feel at home and made some great friends. No I am not drunk lol Everything Zen


Personally, my Android experience would never have been the same without da Zen Posse (esp. if all'z I had was the "X" side of things). Must say tho, the Zen'trification of the X-side (esp. in B's Zen rom threads) was an absolute riot at times. Surely to B's chagrin, but it was impossible to tame a horde of rampaging bulls. And, so we now graze peacefully in our Greener Pastures here.

"Everything Zen" ... amen to dat. The chillest atmostphere, great camaraderie, & the best peoples ... good times, man. Good to have you ridin widdus, mang. :goodcry:


----------



## dougfresh

I think I'm going to rule the FFL, sleeper style. It was pretty fun guys!


----------



## lapdog01

You got a nice squad frashmeister. But watch out for 'merica ..aka sugar-t

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ah crap! I've had such a great summer, slacking and barely working, god it's been wonderful. I dun wanna go back to a regular 9-5 today! Lol. 

Happy Friday E1.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## Woody

Good luck on your first day. Did you pack a hearty, healthy lunch and wear your best duds? You never get a second chance to make a first impression. (insert more cliches here).

Good luck though man. It's only work and it does have an end time every day, thank (insert diety of choice here).


----------



## lapdog01

More cliches for B. "Believe it and you can achieve it", today is the first day of the rest of your life, your latter days will be greater than your former, big leg woman aint got no soul :mellow:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddychecker

drjjones426 said:


> Wow been out the loop for 3 days and only 3 pages to catch up on? Currently on the train back to Detroit from Chicago, daughter wanted the trip to Chicago for the american girl doll store for her Bray. Pockets feeling crunched now lol but she's happy! Yo B you can sign me up for the league if you still need peeps. Drjjones426 at gmail. I must warn you ahead of time I will dominate! Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


My girls and I were there last weekend. They both had tho have the "girls" hair done. It cost more than I pay to get my daughters hair done! I left feeling empty, especially in the wallet! I agree, they were happy. They've been with them ever since. And of course they said thank you a million times with hugs and kisses.


----------



## lapdog01

Man eddy..we drafted last night 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2:angry:


----------



## shiznu

Nodody is talking about the killers. I guess fear is silent.

Everything Zen


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I think I'm going to rule the FFL, sleeper style. It was pretty fun guys!





lapdog01 said:


> Man eddy..we drafted last night :O


So what are the lineups & team names? Who got AP? Is there a link to a Zen FFL dashboard?


----------



## Br1cK'd

You can view the league here yosup: http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=1109285&seasonId=2013

Sent ya an invite to our Hangout also.

Sorry we couldn't get you in man, maybe next year? Or if someone wants to drop out and you wanna take their team over, but I wouldn't hold out for that to happen this year. Drjjones did miss the draft last night, everyone else made it, he didn't do too bad for auto-pick though, lol. We are all pretty stacked, and Mr. First Pick, Lapdog, got AP.

Just had the best first day of work EVAR!!! Orientation took all of two hours, and I'm getting paid for the whole day. Also, got Monday off, with pay! They best be careful, I could get used to this.

EDIT - About who Shizz? I don't even know what you're talking about..... XD


----------



## Woody

eddychecker said:


> My girls and I were there last weekend. They both had tho have the "girls" hair done. It cost more than I pay to get my daughters hair done! I left feeling empty, especially in the wallet! I agree, they were happy. They've been with them ever since. And of course they said thank you a million times with hugs and kisses.


My lord. I am so glad that I don't have girls. I would be the softest dad in the world. I'm already a gushing dad to 2 boys, but if I had some, they would be daddy's girls. My wife kids me all the time about that.



Br1cK'd said:


> You can view the league here yosup: http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=1109285&seasonId=2013


I will link this in the OP once I get the a non-firewalled-PC, otherwise known as Home.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK'd said:


> You can view the league here yosup: http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=1109285&seasonId=2013


B ... no surprise to see Eli Manning in your lineup. Hehe. Pretty solid bunch of ganja rastafarians.

Tibbs ... Merica's Team is looking pretty damn suki. Wonder if CJ can bring back his magic of old?

BigGunz ... Another solid group. Smart on the Marshawn Lynch choice ... but how'd you end up with both Peyton Manning AND RG3? Nice.

DF ... no MIA luv, bruh? Nice group of veterans nonetheless. Mike Williams rep'in TB. Aaron Rodgers is always $$.

Shiz ... I see sum-o-dat South East flava sprinkled in there. I'm really diggin' the Matt Ryan / Julio Jones combo.

DocJ ... even with autopicks, he ends up with Matt Stafford. What are the odds of that? How ironic.

Nate ... representin' the NFC West with the SF/SEA re-mix tape (luh dat sheit mang)!! In the regular season, in Willis you trust. But in your fantasies, in Seahawks D you trust!! Doug's Mittens? Lol.

But damn ... Lappy's lineup is by far the scariest (ie. the RabidDoggyDog'iest)!! Nice pickens, homie. As usual, always Big Pimpin'. Hehe.

Speaking of scary ... :fright:

Vanderbilt player Caleb Azubike wears colored contacts (Photo)


----------



## shiznu

So it seems our Nexus4 is getting a 25% price drop.

Everything Zen


----------



## shiznu

Does any mako owners roll ceaseless? I just can't make my self do it. Factor in if the N5 comes along soon I would like to sell my mint white N4 to ease the pain a little. Any good case suggestions? Links would be a plus.

Everything Zen


----------



## dougfresh

The price drop on the Nexus 4 really put a damper on our resale values. Prices were hovering around $250-$275 all day for great condition but now I will probably keep this bitch for kicks.

Bricks speaks highly(no pun)about the Reinke case, others like the Poetic cases/bumpers.


----------



## shiznu

I still see nexus 4 for 300 on swappa all day. I'm hoping to get around 300& for mine in white mint condition. But meh might just keep it and pass it down. Guess it depends on my funds or lack of.

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

Wheres B, does his new job include dinner, hoes, and Roped Gentleman's clubs? Is he makin it rain on his first day? I put in a Billie Bass mailbox and got the hay off the field and in the barn, almost. Labor day Weekend...hooorah...

Have any s3 peeps flashed #Itsmikeramseys, Illusion 8/25/13? Im on the 4.3 slim train, but Mike's base is slim, and he's usually quiker with mods. Though slim weeklies are a value added bonus. Woody you gotta admit, you may have blushed when you saw pappa smurfs slim avatar, he, he


----------



## ndwgs

Tibboness, rock Illusion, it is solid as my punjabi. DF pun.

Tonight I might rock the 4.3 BEANSTALK or the other one. PA based.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

I like Mike, his goodies really work with my add ons but he's like the rest of us, as these os get bigger they take way too much time to play with and decompile, And I think he's in school, Good draft N, I reached a little on veterans and contract year playas, Time will tell, and above all else ...it was fun...Phones, football , and Vegas baby, or S.Beach, whats the third leg,(that's what she said) And Woodrow its the Op page blue ava, thats why you missed it.


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh I like your team, the snake draft gave you some playas I wanted, I expect week 7 posts to be "fairly civil" naa, Can't believe its me and B week one. And Lappy is like ..mm ..runnin from the law, too strong all day long, Boomer Sooner..


----------



## sugartibbs

Its almost written in stone...Fantasy Football...Fantasy chick avatar.. Fresh, no carnys or clowns ...or whatever else you thinkin...


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> Wheres B, does his new job include dinner, hoes, and Roped Gentleman's clubs? Is he makin it rain on his first day? I put in a Billie Bass mailbox and got the hay off the field and in the barn, almost. Labor day Weekend...hooorah...
> 
> Have any s3 peeps flashed #Itsmikeramseys, Illusion 8/25/13? Im on the 4.3 slim train, but Mike's base is slim, and he's usually quiker with mods. Though slim weeklies are a value added bonus. Woody you gotta admit, you may have blushed when you saw pappa smurfs slim avatar, he, he


.
I cant get slim to run on my S3. 3 attempts and just ugly results. Slimbean and Lappy: like dougfresh and a Church girl....never gonna happen
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Fresh these posts are like depth charges, "responed damaged Dolphin"

Your 12 hours behind ...Merica..;;

Son If you cant speak

Click your mic 2x


----------



## sugartibbs

Lappy , all phones are different, I had big winds on 50/50 add ons , but im just lucky I guess, I'm Vibrant download I'm home boy!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

The lessons wew learn, work down the line...ST


----------



## ndwgs

> Nate ... representin' the NFC West with the SF/SEA re-mix tape (luh dat sheit mang)!! In the regular season, in Willis you trust. But in your fantasies, in Seahawks D you trust!! Doug's Mittens? Lol.


Yodasup...

Dude, you know why I rag on 'em SeaChicks... It's because they're the only LEGIT force of nature that could stop mah FO NINAHZ. Aaron Rodgers? Child Please. Drew Brees? Child Please. Tom Brady? Crying.

















That's why I trust no one but the NFC West.

LOL

And Tibbosaurus got my Ninah D. Daggone, was gonna pick them. So had to scramble and get the SeaChickens. It'll do... LOLOL

And "Doug's Mittens"? Had to be there, so that Doug could "catch" you. LOLOLOL

Wubs you Fleshy Doo-***!


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh nate, full of hate, child please, better worry bout gettin there, you got questions,,, I got old school answers, we talk playas, its their life, and its quick with the 53 cutdown...Broken dreams...lifelong goals...


----------



## Br1cK'd

You rang Mr Tibbs? How may I help you sir?

Nate, don't front, you know that picture of Brady sobbing like a bitch, was courtesy of none other than Big Blue.


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh lord, unannounced inlaws dropping their kids, Please best way to off myself. So angry at siblings, but were the farm, you can crash here....whatever, smile...

Were up first B'rkd.,Chickie avatars is lucky, but are youabove that... my best picks on Suin @:45, sportsmanship...


----------



## sugartibbs

I hate this so much, holidays ..we have to entertain, and you get out of the blue kids.. cool but you could have told us..Sorry B, typical Tibbs, its not their fault, Ill make it cool,,,,be a good sport.


----------



## lapdog01

Shhhhhh...Nobody tell Nate that it was Me and not Sugah man who got his 49ers D. Plus he goes up against Rabiddogs week 1. Our little secret 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

Lol, i just looked at all of the teams... daggone. It is Lappy. I'm loosing it, lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

gonna see a whole lotta this going on this year. go niners baby 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

I wear my sunglasses at night, so Herbies av doesnt blind me, its fantasy chick...put some strange on it Herbicide..


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'll get with the program tibby. Lemme shake the fog off from last night, get some coffee, grab a titty or two, and I'll get with it.

Yessah! Week one is us, as the matchup gets closer, actual weekly projections will be posted, should be like Tuesday we can start seeing the weeklies.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## sugartibbs

Its stupid Im thinking ahead on this, Got so many things that need doin, But its Football!! Thinking of E mailing Green bay for some frozen tundra to keep my "beverages" cold, maybe hire an escort to hang around Sunday, for appearances, this is better than I thought, Hey, you only live once, go big ...or go home...tired of goin home, Week 1 is tough, aint seen nothin but potential.

Lappy, Week 5 will be epic..as will every week, but first pick gets best punch, #schoolyard, He looks good, but will that dog hunt?

Or hump my leg


----------



## shiznu

I'm gonna be AVERAGE...... I sad average m*********ers try and stop me now!!!!!!

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

Shizzles if you be average, ill take average every day, whats a M********ers, Mstarsd? Do you need musturd on Labor Wknd? Tell Sugah you playin and got a quart of spicy brown for tho's weenies..and dont skimp on the relish, Its weenies and shlitz 42's on up in here....

Ive already started this holidont, Just bend over and grab the countertop...honeybunny


----------



## sugartibbs

Paging Douglas Ariashole, your needed at custom at gate 1, Your potted plant is illegal contraband in the Merica, over.

Hurry now, were enjoying your custom free Rum, Capn morgan is the smoooooth

989 c'mon lil pimps lets go 1000, We can do it this wknd, so proper, post anything,


----------



## lapdog01

Actually sugahtibbfantasynoob it is you rooks who scare me the most. If I get smacked down by Br1cK'd or ndawggy so be it. Not their first rodeo. But shizzy, you,dfeshpire??
Its a win-win for you boyz..but I still need to bring the pain in week 5, and hump a leg afterward.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Loud and clear, Capn

Its different,tween me and you, the kids are just playin, Nobody will say it, But the truth is unspoken, Im old, you know.. Sibling Kids are here cause O.U. has a meaningless home game, They want to party at old state U. But Football is religion here in the Buckle of the Bible belt. In Broken Arrow you could walk down the middle Main Street if the Sooners are playing, im good with it...Just wait till my midlife crisis peaks...oh my f#*& gosh

Im from a family of 8 (we could do fantasy or field a softball team) 5 O.U. grads, Im a O.S.U. grad ....its Bedlam


----------



## shiznu

Oh you didn't know? Shizzy is in it to win it. Grab a testical its gonna be a bumpy ride.

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

grab dougs testicule . he aint usin it


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug, give you 150.00 for your I pad, err I mean n4,you say tomato, I sayu tomato, side of ranch how bout thatr...


----------



## sugartibbs

will yousend cheese with that

just askin

lijke my horns


----------



## sugartibbs

I give up,walkin


----------



## dougfresh

Bitch I ain't no farmer, Broke back Mountain shit bruh lol. Leave my penis alone and go find a country flair boy that likes corn pushed in T


----------



## lapdog01

sugartibbs said:


> grab dougs testicule . he aint usin it


Maybe he's playing 1 man croquet??


----------



## yosup

Dougie ... that Kaepernick pose ain't yoga, mang. It ain't the other version of Doug's Mitten's - ie. Catch'pernick. :O

To quote Office Space: "Watch out for your cornhole, bud." :fright:


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh my douglass, certaintly nun my bidness, however as we saynin B.A. were getting closer to where the cheese binds, >did he call my name?We cannot fake throes of passion, Ha we going 1000 i can smellit, the smell of money,...arrrrrghhhhh

I challenge Fantasy avatar


----------



## sugartibbs

Alice in chains dirt, ...

Up all the way till sundown

Layne, my heart is sick

Prayer to allah, The gratefull Dead..


----------



## sugartibbs

Somebody better post or I'll go facebook, helpful pics, bullshit stories, don't try me 100-0 sugar vs the world


----------



## lapdog01

Ereybody is out and about. Im steppin out to a MMMMMoooooovie wit the wife. Post on my good man. Im with ya in spirit


----------



## sugartibbs

Thts a green flag from senior member,

have a story, not sure anone would believe it, except, well maybe a true ufo believer

It all started with Gwen,. she lived in a trailer park, and she had a birthmark on her face that would

be a no way for most dudes, but she was cool, I was 17 and unfortunatly selling Micro-dot at school... no explanation

either you know or you don't. Its funny how you meet people in your life, I'll never understand the peeps I've met in my 49 yrs.But they fit in a web of intrigue that cant be faked or explained.. Its all about my senior year and slipping Gwen @ hits of micro-dot across her desk, and the story of how I could have had a real regular life...

Though through the prism of 30 yrs, would we have been different? I doubt it, we are who we are but I was painfully shy around girls, but gwen was different, man if i could go back, you wouldn't be reading this....I had a problem with LSD


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy is going to feel the wrath.Shall we maneuver your picks so Tibb ends up in the end lol
I'm straight with AJ Green and Aaron
Wanna trade???? Bricks needs to trade Cuz his team sucks the Big Ones.Buffalo players.. Lol. 
I'm still tweaking from LSD.Dropped 10 Xs but like Shrooms bettah 
I'm jamming to Google Music (Paid) and it's be best ever.


----------



## sugartibbs

look doug truestory get s mobetta,but i aint sharing with you till i see a fantasy avatar hoe. i was just gettin to the hand holdin part, HOW ABOUTYi DRIVE OVER YOU AND TRADE YOU SIISY

EASY CHUMP, I WAS TAKKIN HERE, TRADE NUTTIN , LESS YOUNGONNA REACH AROUND

rootz is fubar, nothing works, cant even insult doug proper


----------



## sugartibbs

Going granpa, thought it was getting warm in here the kid from Memphis was cold, set the trhermostat at 76, fuck no 71 or get knocked out powwww....remids me of Gwen... whatever

Ill tell it, but only late night, theres adult situations, and brief nudity, if there had been more nudity, we'll you be the judge Judy,,,


----------



## sugartibbs

I can only start with Gwen, in our Graduation paper trail there was a star if you went throu B.A. schools your whole life, I had it Gwen and really just a handfull of others, the town kids, we knew the secrets. It was 1980 she had a natural curly blone hair, built like a women should be and cool.. she was born with a bright birthmark on her cheek, it made her more interesting, she was already all that, made the cheerleaders look like littlle girls, but she was one of us,and liked to party. And I could hook you up


----------



## dougfresh

I hear, blah, blah , blah, bitches. Hell , bring it on.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im not sure why I knew what I did..I ran with older peeps, and in the 80's if you had the cash, why a country boy in okla would have the connections I did is weired but i did, its funny in 7th grade we had a smoke hole, you could get off the bus and light up and sell product. Right in front of the school. too easy, thats why I fucked up..it was too easy, and I was too young to be doing what I was doin, but I'll admit there is a certain arrogance when you can get anything, anytime if you got the cashk, it was the 80's, wish I had been born later, but everybody was high.

Fresh anywhere bitch, you you thats what you are..cheese dick

Didnt you have friends at one time..in a Galaxy far far away..cheese dick

Hey doug, Imean cheese dick pull my finger you fuckup

Doug it gets better, when you bow down and submit... cheese dick..

sorry its 80's night you were a nose pickin toddler...cheese dick

YOUR FRIEND STEVEN...YOU CHEESE DICK


----------



## sugartibbs

I fell better


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ Doug

It's called a running back handcuff, ROOK.

Now, while I am true to my Blue, Cruz ain't gonna do what he did last year, fantasy wise.

Ya Heard Me!


----------



## sugartibbs

go easy doug, tough week for me dawn to dark for 2 weeks needed to vent, bring it I'll take a whippin, but it better be good, your best effort..velveeta


----------



## sugartibbs

Colorado New yorkerA little music please

My girl is a real corker

She's a New Yorker

Her Fantasy points are free

Live by the Bridge

SNL on the chill

Soho is for the free

So Ho is york slang for South of houston street, FYI


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug , lift your paw if your aive

I got some bacon treats, if we can talk about "things"


----------



## dougfresh

I should've picked the Bullalo Bills. Here.....Billy, Billy, Billy,..
Spiller will get mashed by Finelly lol


----------



## sugartibbs

sddoug, we were finishing of the remodel today, and no shit a skunk ran undwer the skirting, I threw a piece of wood at him but he got under the house, dont fuck with me , my life sucks, w/out a skunk, some city girl is moving in, ill get a call, my life sucks.... bad day for youi is stale cheetos,Can tibbs catch a skunk?Fuck me. who cares, I give up, the barrel fits my mouth...A skunk111111He was sassy

Buffalo? are you stoned, best effort 4 and 12, my skunk has a mo betta chance, I should have been strapped, I would have Peta'd his skunk ass


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug whatbwould you do about a skunk, and dont play worthless fuck with me, I need a plan, I got fire power 20 g/12/g 380 girlie pistol( my ex wife)what would you do to get him inmy kill zone, Id like to hea about it potheads


----------



## sugartibbs

-Doug, do you know whata skunk is? I know pink pony was tougfh 4 u and unicorn dust sent you to the basement, i need focus


----------



## dougfresh

Don't kill yourself because the Thunder ain't got no thunder. Billyyyyyy don't do it! He isn't Heavy, that's my brother!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its not always about the team, Rook. Spiller is a prolific runniner when healthy, when not, his backup can be just as good, and will likely get more TDs over the course of the season. 

Buffalo or not, either one of em can run the Oraltitions into the dirt!

Ya Heard Me!

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL! Until ol' man gets hurt in week 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Tell me a little lie

to remen

mber you by

CD (Le Chez Fresh)


----------



## Raykovitz

HerbieVersmelz said:


> gonna see a whole lotta this going on this year. go niners baby  Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


I think he does this because he has a tattoo of Russel Wilson's Butt on his bicep !!!!

" GO HAWKS !!!!"


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh its so much worse Rakster, (nice av) When he cleaves, his homegirl hears,,,wait for it,,,,,

*^%$# Giants...Thats 10 seconds she'll never get back....Its real, you get close and think you'll be there every year, gotta cash those chips, sound familiar upstate New Dork

I banged a loser chic from Buffalo, the going rate, way overpriced, but she made good coffee


----------



## sugartibbs

Brick'd, I think my roster is set, nothing to go by as far as matchups....its week one, good luck, just not too much ...hope their aren't any arrest or injury reports.


----------



## sugartibbs

Had hoped Fresh would contribute, but with the State Fair in town , hes probly getting out of little cars with his friends, and cheese tasting..


----------



## dougfresh

Tibby, join the hangout. Your so Ice cream sandwich


----------



## dougfresh

I miss Mr Psycho. Where did he go.


----------



## sugartibbs

i WOULD DOUG, but my computer said Their to uppity good, I tried to join chatter, but dfresh is using all the oxygen..mr.P says hi, hopes your not as retardassas he remembers


----------



## sugartibbs

Dudedoug I had your back , No way he that retard, hell nobody that reetaerd


----------



## sugartibbs

It workrd for awhile, Why would I hangout witrh you ...witty, no smart..no groundbreaking news..no Cheese dick ..yes


----------



## sugartibbs

Gimme the link and Ill try again, ooh hangout with Douggie cheese dick, will Beiber and Teebong ?be there


----------



## dougfresh

Bish on your superphone.hangout
We all have superphones loool truth!


----------



## sugartibbs

cmon, you scaired lil bitch, give did Doug the link

Thats why the gGiggle phone on fire sale,giggety,giggety Il.. need about3.50 if you ship its sorry ass to me..


----------



## sugartibbs

Doug stand down, I got all night

Your a 2 watt blinkin light bulb,and I.m being generous as your friend


----------



## sugartibbs

Honestly i have the app but cant get in,waa,waa,


----------



## sugartibbs

ooh a brave new weird world


----------



## lapdog01

enjoy a day of rest From your labor Zen Brothas


----------



## shiznu

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/86481-%5BKERNEL%5D%5B4.3%5D%5BJSS/JWR%5D-conservative.Kernel-v1.2

Mako guys here is a new kernel I've been running and have been impressed with. It hasn't gotten a lot of recognition so stop by and check it out.


----------



## ndwgs

HerbieVersmelz said:


> gonna see a whole lotta this going on this year. go niners baby  Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4





lapdog01 said:


> Actually sugahtibbfantasynoob it is you rooks who scare me the most. If I get smacked down by Br1cK'd or ndawggy so be it. Not their first rodeo. But shizzy, you,dfeshpire??
> Its a win-win for you boyz..but I still need to bring the pain in week 5, and hump a leg afterward.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2





Raykovitz said:


> I think he does this because he has a tattoo of Russel Wilson's Butt on his bicep !!!!
> 
> " GO HAWKS !!!!"


HERBIE IS A NINER FAN??? SWEEEEET!!!

I'm not alone 

Hahahaha, we need to RAG TAG Rayray and Yossuppahhhduupa since that's our rival!

And yes, Lappy is right, looking on our "Rooks" in the league, they have BIG names and sleeper potential guys. I'm afraid of 'em too.

Brian, You (Lappy), Me, and I think DrJJones are the only "Veterans" on this 2013 league? Or Am I Mistaken?

Btw, NFL Network Fantasy Live, hot talks were:

Colin Catch-pernick

Pussay Wilson

and

Griffindor the TURD.

Yeah, they're hot WEEK 1

Chip Kelly's system... Hmm... Vick might be going on air most the time. Coaching debut... I want to see how he's going to utilize Vick's arm. They beefed up that front seven, but you can't work in the ROOKIES on all front. So I see the holes still.

As for Vernon Davis, they see his upside behind Gronk at #2 spot in TE.

I expect that, since Crabypatty won't be in the lineup. Plus, I just saw the 9ers just signed another WR with DEPTH. Great on Colin's arm, great on my points in the League!

Hehe, FOOT BALL IZ BACK.

GETSUM.


----------



## sugartibbs

goodbye...it was fun rootz...


----------



## dougfresh

You ain't heavy bro your a little bit fat. Lol! Just trying to make this 1000 posts
Compton


----------



## sugartibbs

Im done, its better this way, Ive deleted everything, Be cool Doug,


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

i see we have some hawksuckers in here  glad theres some fan competition at least, because the 49ers are running through that division this year. the picture represents this, chasing the number one team . the niners are fully torqued and ready for anything. go niners baby!! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raykovitz

More like this Herbie !!!

BOOM !!!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

lol, gonna take more that a solid hit, but i remember that one. stung for a moment. 

niner nation

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

HERB,

They're just jealous especially we beefed our WR core, and that elusive numbah 99...

ALDON GOT 99 SACKS, AND RUSS IS ONE!!

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raykovitz

You said it Nate ONE !!!!!!! NO More.. And you can have our hand me down WR Cause our reciever core is stacked.. and thats w/o Percy.


----------



## shiznu

So Android KitKat....dafuq?

Everything Zen


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

ndwgs said:


> HERB,
> They're just jealous especially we beefed our WR core, and that elusive numbah 99...
> ALDON GOT 99 SACKS, AND RUSS IS ONE!!
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


yeah im not sweatin it. ill just keep calm for now and let the niners do the talking on the field.

do wish we had a golden taint tho ...

oh, just saw aldon was named in a 2012 murder too? wtf. san franandez? 

and good god, did they upload rootz to goo? took like 9 minutes to process that post..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## samsgun357

What's up fellas? I BS with most of you on a regular now on those crazy HO threads but for the rest of the guys up in herr just wanted say Whaassuup!! 

Where is uh uh Yosup? 

Football season is here, smack talk has begun! Let's keep it light (go hard), respectful (your mom is...) and keep the bad language to a minimum (f*ckers!!). One love, Zen Ma Ma Mafia

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

tminus45 minutes


----------



## Woody

Found this out "there". Guy is on Google's lawn taking a picture of the dumbest Android OS name Evan!

Let the wild speculation begin.

Edit: Just saw this on AP. That is probably the N5 then.


----------



## lapdog01

Some Specs for ya http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/4/4693226/samsung-unveils-the-galaxy-note-3


----------



## sugartibbs

t-minus 44 , its a leaf cutter


----------



## samsgun357

I must admit, I'm the least excited I've ever been for a Samsung release. Its not that I don't like the note 3, it actually looks pretty sweet, just not really sure my next phone will be a Sammy. I like my s3, the s4 is cool and the note 3 is a monster but I'm ready for something different.....I think. I might be making a valiant effort to scratch up some coin for the N5 or N4 2013, whatever the name shall be. I'm still wanting to get my girl the N4 and at $249 for 16gb I don't think you can beat that! Oh and I was thinking I'd get a galaxy gear but the fact that you have to have a galaxy phone, currently note 3 only pisses me off! I know they'll be hacks for compatibility but Samsung get your head out of your ass. Don't alienate a huge chunk of possible customers. Its not that I need a smartwatch. I figure, I pay around $100-$200 for a watch anyway, why not grab one that does some cool shit and looks nice. Great conversation starter as well. I like the ability to take a pick from the G gear.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

I agree with you on this one Gunz. I'm seriously this close into buying the N4 for 16gb before I leave, just so I have tons of flashing fix to do. S3 is solid. But my problem is, what about my MicroSD Cards? #nowubs.

Bottom line, I still want something to fall back on, like the sd card.

Man, if not, that Sony Z1 (Honami, I believe) with those camera lensing??? WOW. Stuttered me amazed. I have too much sdcards with pics and files that I can't have without, and plus my S3's innards is almost full at that.. Man. Lemme see more announcements!!!!! Xmas is here!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

Man, I am thinking along the same lines as you guys. SGS3 is a great phone, but tbh, I am getting bored. There is not too much to flash now. Most Devs went to the SGS4 and put little effort in the 3 anymore. Plus everyone is trying to get 4.3 to run well (and not successfully I might add. Still glitchy), when 4.4 is right around the corner. I'd be interested in more screenies of the N5 (I really hope they don't call it N4-2013) and some specs to make my decision. I am leaning towards getting is regardless. 16gb minimum though and if they would offer a 32gb, that would be ideal.


----------



## ndwgs

Exactly Woods. I use too much of my sdcards and innards cards, utilizing them to the fullest. Being limited to a 16gb cringes me. But if that's the only viable option, I might as well fork for the high end. 

See Google is smart, they know and average Joe will want Pandora and a few hundred songs on the internal sd. Then pictures. That's about 9gbs from what I know. 

But for powerhouse users like me, having pdfs, docx, pictures, videos, and ppts, makes a full internal and external sd for me. That when they make u pay more for the higher capacity. Joe only wants cheap that can play music and fb. I am not that Joe, who uses it only for that. My office is literally have the time spent on my phone. I have to be flexible. I depend on mine, stable ROM, fast unlimited network, etc. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raykovitz

And I thought I was the only one who had death by PPT on my phone..


----------



## ndwgs

LOL, us old school that has the cracker berry that haz to haz emailing and editing some ppt's on haz phone........

Jk.

But seriously, ever since Vibrant, the docx and ppt's all piled. Then comes bundled the Blackberry us whigs attached to the hip because boss owns you. So yeah, I grown dependent on my phone since I go places, see other warehouses, base to base, yada yada, and be constantly on the phone or my Chrome book.

I did however stumbled upon this article, how he manage to be on only 8GB.

http://rootzwiki.com/news/eight-gigabytes-is-enough-my-life-with-the-nexus-4/

HOWEVER, with all the good points he has, I don't agree with pictures being handled by Google + "Instant Feature" uploaded to the IntertwinedWeb-Orinator. Screw that. What if I was taking a pic of my p-wee in the middle of HO-Sexting? Kidding, but really, what if? NOW that picture is showcased on Picasa Google Database crap somewhere in California. Who's to say Google would "use and advertise" my pictures????? Of my daughters????? My sons?????? My PENI-PELECTOR????????????????

I know I know, i can turn off the feature, not be on G+ whatever... but the bottom line is, there are some things I like to keep private. The most i like about the Samsung Fort Knox? You can deny every app to access your whatever files on your external sdcard. You can do that on the S3 S4 alone, but limited, and requires you to password protect your ext sdcard. And annoyingly notify you that an app is accessing my peewee.

He did mention on the article that there is a drive that he uses if all else is offline. It's called WiDrive by Kingston. I think I'm inlove with that thing. You can put that in the pocket and use it as a WiFi storage unit. Now, with that, it has limitations, which, i'll let you guys just read it.

http://rootzwiki.com/news/wi-drive-by-kingston/

Great articles really, IMO. But, reality is, I haz too iz bored, like Woody. But then again, it's foosball season, and I'll be yet going to need my phone stable, working order, streaming every live 49ers game and NFL Network, where ever i may be. That's why there's still some kind of consideration in my part to go on to the Nexus world.

I guess I'm griping to Google about how they're leaving us "old school" folks behind and gunning the average Joe scmhoe-ish and getting these "young gen" that are "cloud based" or teeny boppers such as Highschool teeny that posts pictures and take pictures on FB or Twitter or G+. I know so, I have a young padowan at work, who just deleted a slew of pictures in her phone because "it's starting to take up space, but my pics is automatically on FB anyway". Yeah. Talk about security on that. Goodluck

I'll keep my peedizzy in mah pants.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

[email protected] ravens

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

YES. That missed call on no catch on Welker? Payback on our Superbowl missed call interference.

Herbie, u da Mang! Lol. (Hoping u are a Mang)

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

I'm a mang ;-) I'm a mang that has Peyton starting this week (and every week of course)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

~450, 7 tosses? Pssshhh ..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Yo, HERB, why didn't you join our league????

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

I have to say that every time I see Herb's UserName, I laugh. That is truly a classic use of phonics. I showed my wife and she sounded it out and didn't get it. I told her to say it faster and she laugh quite a bit at that one.

Big Wood got another promo on the brown side. Now if my "real" job would see it that way and give me another promo, that would round out quite nicely.


----------



## ndwgs

Woody, I realized we were nevah fwends in da Browner Pasteur

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

We are now. Just so you know, I have zero motivation at work today. I might just coast along and make random posts every once in a while.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

ndwgs said:


> Yo, HERB, why didn't you join our league????
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


Shoot, didn't know there was one here. I have been way out of the loop lately tho, life is getting back to normality finally tho.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Damn if Herbie would've been here we would have had another for yosup

Everything Zen


----------



## Woody

Ok, so on the motivation issue. I kicked it in high gear and almost finished my audits for the day before lunch. I just got a big ole burrito, fired up the MLB At-Bat app and am listening to the Cubs-Brewers while finishing up my work. Shiny day out my window in Cincinnati. If I can't be at home doing this, then all I need is a cold one to make it a pretty good day at work today.


----------



## ndwgs

Vibes Woodster.....

That's some goooood vibes. I just got into my office... and I think I'll stay and do my spreadsheets too.

Yeah, thanks Big Wood for the zen cool vibe....

Right when I get home. I'm popping some left over Yeunglings.. and then pop some of the ones i bring home.


----------



## lapdog01

Zen Mafia Fantasy..PRO FOOSEBALL SUNDAY  looking forward to the day. I spent yesterday at the N'western- Syracuse game with the fam. Good fun








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaliscojorge

I was waiting for today's game as well but looks like I'll be watching it from the dvr :-( we will probably be at the Sandwich fair at that time 

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

X Marks the spot? Hell naw... FO NINAH, MARKS THE SPOT...

It's GAMEDAY.

HYPE AS CAN BE, FELLAS

But don't get me wrong... I represent the ONLY SIDE... NFC SIDE... Specifically....










That WESTside Connection. We GHETTO HEISMAN MOFO's .. No Home-O's like TONY ROMO..

But with that, dem chickens still my rivals...










Bowdown... Nate Dawg's NINERZ MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND...

HOLLA YOSUP.

Peace. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Let me intro DEUCE ya to my NFC WEST CONNECTION...

No lie, we Formidable.










What the heck dis Nate Dawg be talking about?

49ERS

SEA-CHICK-HAWKS

Na na na naa naaa naaa

Once you join us, belie-dat fellas, we gon make things interesting.

Sept 15 baby. TITANS CLASH BIDNEZ BRINGIT

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> I was waiting for today's game as well but looks like I'll be watching it from the dvr :-( we will probably be at the Sandwich fair at that time
> 
> All Zen ZFFZ


Have Fun at the Sandwich fest. Will there be Schawarma there??


----------



## ndwgs

Now I'm hungry. Luh me sum schwarma

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

You know when the defense is good when Donte Whitner carries Cobb out of bounds for incomplete....

:lol::blink:^_^:lol:

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yosup

@ ninerdwgs

Anquan Boldin ... holy smokes that's one scary muthu funker. Kaep, Boldin, & Vernon Davis ... on fire, mang!! Damn. RESPECT!!

Kaepernick just may catch Peyton Manning's stats in his last game. He'll get him on completions and maybe get close to that 462 yards ... but the ridiculous 7 TD stat is probably safe though.

@ RayRay

Missed the game, but damn ... rough start to the season. RW had a decent game except for those sacks. I'd rather them struggle now than later. We be aight.










*Legion of **BOOM* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... But don't get me wrong... I represent the ONLY SIDE... NFC SIDE... Specifically....
> 
> That WESTside Connection. We GHETTO HEISMAN MOFO's .. No Home-O's like TONY ROMO..
> 
> But with that, dem chickens still my rivals...


NFC WES-COS!!! West Siiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddd!!!!! :goodcry:



HerbieVersmelz said:


> yeah im not sweatin it. ill just keep calm for now and let the niners do the talking on the field. do wish we had a golden taint tho ...


I hear those 49er fanz get their "golden taints" over in San Franjizzco's Castro District. (yucky, yucky)

As for Chris Harper ... enjoy those sloppy seconds (yucky, yucky)!! 



Woody said:


> I have to say that every time I see Herb's UserName, I laugh. That is truly a classic use of phonics. I showed my wife and she sounded it out and didn't get it. I told her to say it faster and she laugh quite a bit at that one ...


LOL ... have to admit I completely missed that. Hilarious. n1, HerbieVerneedsSumdooshie!!



Woody said:


> Man, I am thinking along the same lines as you guys. SGS3 is a great phone, but tbh, I am getting bored. There is not too much to flash now. Most Devs went to the SGS4 and put little effort in the 3 anymore ...


That's seriously disappointing esp. since the S3 still seems relatively recent - ie. esp. compared to the Vibrant's long prolific run. Stuff just moves too fast nowadays. 4.3 hangups and now the whole KitKat hoopla. No rest for the tech weary.

Pettis again defeats Henderson



> ... "I felt his arm snap," Pettis said. "And he said, 'Tap, tap, tap.' " ...


@ BigGunz

What happened to yo boy Hendo? Didn't watch the fight, but damn ... armbar (ouch)? Tap, tap, tap. Damn. All that talk about eclipsing Andersons Silva's title defense record ... results in an armbar. Just goes to show nobody is invincible in MMA. One slip up, and BAM ... you're playing Kaetch-Pernick-The-Damaged-Dolphin. :fright:

As for ZFFL ... Peyton Manning ... holy jizzanity!!

Barry Switzer latest person who wants to physically assault Manziel



> ... First it was Lou Holtz who, while on national television, said he would have handled Manziel's behavior during Saturday's game by assaulting him. "I would have grabbed him by the throat," Holtz said ...


Johnny Manziel ... homeboy can sling the rock, but the dude's a little punk bitch. Not sure if I'll ever warm up to this guy. Took me a while to give Cam Newton his props (esp. since he shutup all the "I want to be an entertainer" talk). He's legit, but Manziel's gonna get knock-da-fowk-out in the NFL if he keeps his loose bullshit going.

Max Papis says he suffered dislocated jaw from post-race slap by driver's girlfriend

NASCAR bans driver's girlfriend for slapping rival



> ... Papis did not know the name of the female who struck him, but said she was driver Mike Skeen's girlfriend.
> 
> "This crazy lady comes shouting at me, and I had no idea, didn't even understand her, she just started shouting," Papis told ESPN.com some four hours after the altercation at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park. "And all the sudden, she took a full hand -- and she slapped me so hard. I'm not kidding. My jaw got dislocated and my left ear is still ringing, big time." ...


Lol ... just reminded me of Tibbs for some reason. Avoid Wendy if you see her in the parking lot. Maybe wear that helmet next time you're at the drive-thru window. :O

German fisherman catches world-record 515-pound Atlantic halibut










*9 feet *& *515 lbs *... gonna need a LOT of beer batter. Mmmmmm ... ghouda!!


----------



## ndwgs

AND THAT ROOK.....

Eric REID!

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well the fair was a no go. Oldest kid wasn't interested in going. We ended up just going to the theater. Worked for me. A little bit of sit down and relax time instead of walk for hours.

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

DRJJONES!!! Wow whaaatttaaa week

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Colin needs to be on this kind of games, then 9ers are in for a hurt this season!!

GOOO CATCH-PERNICK!!!?!?!?! Lmao!!!

BRING ON THE BOOM

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

what?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

bring on the seahawks. 

and this giants cowboys game... what a hot mess. how dafuq you win by less points that the number of turnovers you generate, when that number is 6. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drjjones426

Week 1 win one for the diggity Dr! Keep this train a Rollin!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## sugartibbs

congrats, this post did not happen, shouldnt you be slappin a baby ass?


----------



## drjjones426

I'll be slapping plenty of ass tonight! I'm like the iron chef of pounding vag! Hahaha

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ndwgs

Yo, trade me, lol

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

We gave it away to them Herbie, they shoulda kicked our asses. Next week I am gonna make She-li tie tiny little bows on all the balls he touches, since he's handing out gifts left and right.

I am highly ticked off with my QB, he hasn't had a start to the season this bad in a while.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## Woody

Hey Gents, I need your help. I have 2 vibes that I am going to be giving to my boys as gaming, media, cameras,... It has been a long time since I have flashed anything on them. Right now, one has a custom 2.2 that I tweaked out and the other has Fish's Bionix 2.2 redux. I want to put them on a 4.2 with a decent kernel, but I do not want to have to maintain them. Is there any ROMs out there that are pretty stable 4.2? I was thinking Slim but not real sure. And want to stay away from 4.3 for obvious reasons.

What I need is a ROM and Kernel combo that can handle the gaming workload that a 6 & 7 year old boy will put on it. Thoughts?

Big Happy Birthday wishes going out to a friend of ours..............Yosup.

Happy Birthday, Franky baby!!!


----------



## ndwgs

Happppyyyy BERRFFFDEYY YEAAAAAH!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

YOSUP, know what day is today?

BURTTTHHH DEEY YEAAAH

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Cue, Geico Commercial Hump Dey

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Woody, last Slims 4.2 (not 4.2.2) is IMO the very Stable enough for me and my eldest. We go back and forth of using my vibes, it has my old prepaid $30 5GB plan on it. Plugged it there when I decided to upgrade the S3 to unlimited one. But yeah, solid 4.2 for use with children or you. Obviously I locked it, odexed it after tweaks, and just left it at that. Very fast for the Vibe.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Wait... Frank my boy...

WAT IZ YER POIZEN FO TODAYERRRSSSZZZ ??

I'LL pop BUD LIGHT Blue later for ya

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

Yooooooosuuuup
Happiest of Burfdays ..what is it 23?, 24?

@woodrube father o the decade
Tweaked out tablets, Vibes for gaming, Baseball games, Star Wars museum trips....I wish you were my Dad 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Happy birthday to the father of the long post, the master linguist, the all seeing all knowing Yoda-Sup!! Have a great day brother! 

I've been a little light up in hurr lately but I'm going to get my act together and keep ups wit dis thing of ours. You all my bros, one love, Zen Mafia 4 life bishes!! #AllHomo

Woody, I set my vibe up for my daughter to game on. Slim, Jrongis Dirty Unicorn and illusion ran good IMO. Probably Slim is best because well.....its slim, very light and with Mackay kernel its a monster for gaming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

Thanks gents. Seems like Slim is odds on favorite. Is McKay kernel probably the best to go with it? I'll download both tonight and give them a whirl.

Any quirks I should know about? Been forever since I flashed the old Vibe. I'll Odin to stock just to make sure. One likes Odin and the other is Heimdall all the way.


----------



## Raykovitz

YOSUP !!!!!!! Happy Birthday Brother !! How bout dem Hawks. Slow start but still got er dun.


----------



## shiznu

Happy Berfday YOSUP!!!

Everything Zen


----------



## Br1cK'd

happy b-day yo-yo-yosup!


----------



## yosup

Hey, guys. Thanks for the barfday wishes. About to grab some dinner, and we'll cap the night off with some 20-yr old single malt. Mmmm .. luh dat sheit!! Pretty chill festivities overall, so hopefully I won't be proclaiming that I'm a "Neck Romancer" by the end of the night (lappy, that hilarious story is burned in my mind, my friend). Wish me luck!!

@ lappy ... 23? 24? Yeah, that sounds good to me. Lol.

@ nwdgs ... Bud Light, mang. Always does a body ghouda!!

@ RayRay ... All'z I want for my birthday wish is to see that big "W" next to the Seahawks during the Clash of the NFC(L) Titans this weekend!! Can't wait to see that game. We started out rough, but this is a good thing imo. Burst that bubble a bit and bring everyone back down to earth. They slugged it out and still came out with the win, so I'll take it!!

@ Woody ... I'm running Slim 7.8 (4.2) with Mackay Kernel 0.355 (1400 Mhz O/C). It's stable for gaming, and the O/C boost helps give it a little extra kick. I'm running into weird issues with phone rebooting when I receive a call, but that could be anything from the O/C or PDroid or Xposed Framework. I couldn't get a working PDroid patch made for 8.0, but maybe I'll give that another go. Hopefully the autopatcher repo was updated to handle the latest quirks.

Holla at y'all laterz ... peace!!

(( wow ... page 1000? Crazy jizzanity!! ))


----------



## Woody

Well, we made it to 10,000 post. Now that is some serious dribble.

Very happy to have made the friends I have in this thread.

Thank you all very much for everything.


----------



## lapdog01

We owe this thread to Wood's Big Brain, B's Defection from the Brownside ( Loyalty ) and D'fresh and Sugah for starting the Comedy road show in the Dev Thread............Thin threads lead to Zen..Sweet.

@ Yosup... Have a Glenfiddich for ol Lappy :goodcry:


----------



## drjjones426

I'd like to introduce you to some "friends of mine", SOA tonight!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad I checked in just in time to....... Say happy birthday yosup!

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Zen,

I don't care what anybody say.. Every year, memory of today always brings me back...

Have a great day guys.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## samsgun357

SOA was good last night! They are setting up some good story lines!!!

Don't forget to take a moment today to remember those we've lost on 9-11-2001 and in the wars that were the result of the atrocious acts on that day. Nate, I appreciate your service brother!

Ooohhh Billy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raykovitz

I agree with Gunny... We Will Never Forget .Thank you for your service Nate and to All our Service members And First Responders !!

Ohhhh And Nate, I hope you have a Red & Gold towel to dry your eyes after Sunday nights Game ...

GO HAWKS !!!!!!!!


----------



## ndwgs

No, thank you guys for being who y'all are. Thank Raykovitz for still serving. And others in here that is. And to their wives... their family.

My Zen Brothers

Thanks for serving Ray...
But this weekend, Kaepernick will serve you and Yoda-Sup. Truth hurts. Like Herbie said, I'll let the Red & Gold do the talking in the field!

GO NINERS !!!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

I will always remember where I was on 9-11. Thank you to all who serve, served, and sacrificed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

me too pulling a downline oilfield pump, all air traffic halted, very dangerous work when your distacted, we pulled off early..sorry im late yosup, do well, be good, my brother in smak...


----------



## yosup

Man, this is gonna be a GREAT football weekend!! Can't wait to watch the games.

@ lappy ... UW v. Illinois (woohoo!!). Nathan Scheelhaase already has more TD's in 2 games than he threw in 10 games last year. Lol. Finally healthy, I'm curious to see how he does against our secondary, which is good deep (esp. Sean Parker) but maybe slightly suspect on the wings. I think this game comes down to whether Illinois D-line and linebackers can stuff the run. With Austin Seferian-Jenkins (TE) back in play, it's gonna be a tough day for your secondary. Kevin Smith (a perennial underachiever) played lights out against Boise State, and we've got some serious speed in true frosh John Ross. Then, you still have to cover Kasen Williams. Gonna be a fun one. :grin:

@ RayRay ... Man, we gotta have Brandon Browner in this game. Damn, I hope his hamstring is good to go by then. Need those tall bodies challenging Boldin (one scary mofo). I think it'll be a while before Clemons is back in game-day form, so hopefully we at least get Avril back out there.

@ Nate ... sheeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttt ... BOOOOOOOMMM!!!! :fright:

A lil sump'n like dis ...




























RW ... you know how he do. :goodcry:


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Hey happy b-day yosup! Completely late, but still hopefully accepted. Really hope it was indeed great sir!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

things in perspective

life pulls in so many ways

proud you are my friend

Hb,,Yp

Sorry it late yosup, life pulls in so many ways...


----------



## ndwgs

ROFL...

Yeaaahhh...

I'll let the

*NFC CHAMPS* (that's right I went there :what

Do the talking on the field....

Ray, I'll lend you my *RED* AND *GOLD* TOWEL...when you and Yosup go cry a RIVERPOO after Sunday Night LIGHTS.

....... As Chris Berman Said... And will say on Monday night in the "Fastest 3 Minutes"

Here comes the wha?

Here comes the....

*"whoooooopppp!!"*


----------



## Raykovitz

I don't think any of the Niners are going to be able to hear anything for awhile after Sunday nights game. The 12th Man is going for the Guinness world record for loudest crowd noise in a stadium. It's gonna be LOUD....

BOOM !!!! GO HAWKS !!!

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/22707722/seahawks-fans-looking-to-break-guinness-record-for-loudest-stadium


----------



## Woody

Oops. Leaked internal and external pics of new Nexus on AP.


----------



## ndwgs

> Woody


ooppps. Still, no internal, but do they have 32GB?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9664658/anthony-dixon-san-francisco-49ers-calls-seattle-seahawks-hawks

*ROFLLL*


----------



## yosup

@ Tibbs
Hey, man ... the entire Zen Nation is proud to be part of the United States of Tibbs'Merica. ZFFZ. :emoji_u1f603:

@ RayRay
Loudest 12th Man EVUHHHH!! All dem 49er fans will be bleeding "Red & Gold" alright ... right through their ears!! :goodcry:

@ Nate
Whoooooooooooppp!! ( LOL ... Berman ... fricken hilarious!! ) She-Hawks v. Forty-Whiners? lol. :gocry:

But, crying a "river*POO*" ... (um) ... that just may pass as foreplay in certain parts of San Franjizzco. Hey now ... :sayno:

I do luv me sum Northern Cali (and esp. da Bay Area), but "somebody gonna get a hurt real bad" this wknd, mang. It's ON!!! :emoji_u1f621:






( Nate & Herbie look a little worried here ... )










Get yo club on ... we be clubbin!! *BOOOOOO**MMMMMMM*!!!!!


----------



## yosup

Apple's lower-cost iPhone 5c, at $550 unsubsidized, is more expensive than anticipated

The iPhoKedUp5c ... $550 ... Wut-Duh-Fuh???? "c" as in Crock-Oh-Stanky-Sharded-In-Muh-Pants.

iPhone 5S vs. iPhone 5C vs. iPhone 4S: The differences between Apple's phones

From what I gather, the 5c is (generously) a marginal improvement on the 4S - ie. slight tweaks in a new "colorful" shell and (in true Smegm'Apple fashion) cloaked in a "new" model#. Oh, those fruit-heads sure confuse reboot ... with retread. Innovate, bitches ... instead of the lame multi-color crap and same ole same ole.

4" screen and 8MP? Even on the flagship 5S? Seriously? I can only LOL!! I hope the 5S' 64-bit A7 cpu & M7 motion chip stand up to the hype machine (but as Flava Flav said, "Don't believe the hype"). Despite all my loathing, it's almost embarrassing for a mobile industry pioneer to have become so lack-luster. It's only a matter of time for the Android-network to make them irrelevant ... all over again. Play on, playa.

Samsung's "next smartphones" to have 64-bit processors, because Apple has one in the new iPhone



> ... It's still up in the air whether 64-bit processing is really needed in smartphones, as one of its biggest advantages - ability to have more than 4GB of RAM ... so it's possible we'll see the Galaxy S5 sporting a 64-bit processor, and maybe even 4GB of RAM ...


Erbody luhz dem sum rumorville. It's the techie-way to foreplay - ie. heavy petting with layers of winter clothes still on. We barely had time to let the S4 sink in, and now there's already talk of S5. Lol. How much shorter can these product life cycles get? The Jump / Edge / Trade-Up programs will just accelerate the pace. It's the tech dog & pony show. Giddyup, lil doggieeez.


----------



## sugartibbs

forty crier fan calling my shot, for all you giggling little ,,,highlight sporting, beiber singing ..chics ...you going down, but chics are good at that,

W'ell see you in Dallas...


----------



## sugartibbs

Its the National Football League, someboby had to start it... whewwwww billy, billy Kaps


----------



## samsgun357

Brutha T. dropping some knowledge on some bishes!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

nothing personal,busines gunny....crickets...tumbleweed..crickets...sos maybes they had to go to the prom,


----------



## sugartibbs

I hears does Beiber haistruff costs dough


----------



## sugartibbs

$9ers always lay down, ooh were sorry...

oh its ok wad that dallas fan mean

Baa baa mama Baa Baa

lookie lookie Ring

your last good look


----------



## sugartibbs

i ,,cant help mysef

forty niner chick

I fell asleep in the bar

no other male did...

I know its on, I can handle it...


----------



## sugartibbs

No 2

yes sir

ill be in my ready room

sir

at o600 bring us to hotel corpun

turn the battle group into the wind,

have yomen doug bring me cofee

yes sir


----------



## shiznu

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/13/the-verizon-g2-is-configured-to-show-root-status-in-the-about-phone-menu-make-it-easier-to-void-your-warranty/

Oh Verizon what will you do next? So glad I'm nexus only and happily on gsm carriers.

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

cant believe the 16 g nex 7 is under 200.00, they should give me my next phone free...


----------



## Raykovitz

*BWAAAAAHAHAHAHAH !!!!!!!!*


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/13/the-verizon-g2-is-configured-to-show-root-status-in-the-about-phone-menu-make-it-easier-to-void-your-warranty/
> 
> Oh Verizon what will you do next? So glad I'm nexus only and happily on gsm carriers.
> 
> Everything Zen


My vzw gs3 would show as modified or something but most ROMs have a fix for it.

I like that G2, really hoping the N5 is pretty similar. I'm not sure if I like the volume button on the back, of course the nexus most likely won't have it. Vzw actually changed there's to make it smaller, also changed the settings menu to display in one page instead of the new tabbed settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

nate, i thought you swallowed...im gonna call herbie

I heard you were good at ,,,cleaning helmet


----------



## samsgun357

The lines have been drawn, what side are you standing on? Get out the closet son, you've been called out! You and your friend

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

i get first pick, i seemn um first

i want that one with the purty mouth


----------



## sugartibbs

Fantasy Football... this was never going to be civil...Bitter bitter because it is my heart


----------



## samsgun357

Its clear that some grab the mic, treat me nice.....Pipe Me.

The C-Hawgz lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

just tell me who, im ronin

If theres trouble in this platooon, well id like to hear about it potheads, i got no problem a swinging dick grunting around camp, But you start having paperwork, Command headquarters on my ass, ,,we police our own never doubt it , reality, I am reality


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think e1 currently posting in this thread has seen this video from our ffl hangout, posting it here for e1 else.

I'm just getting up after my first full night of sleep since Wednesday night, and not feeling like documenting the whole ordeal quite yet, I aim to in one fashion or another, maybe, lol. I was evacuated from my place Thursday evening, the small creek behind me became whitewater and jumped it banks, and the water channelled directly down my street. I am glad to report that all neighbors are safe, and the majority of us have no water damage. I took this video yesterday about 11:45, water had receeded but still very high. Did not stay at my place last night, should be safe to go back today though, rains have let up, and we have sunny skies this morning.

*Watch*


----------



## lapdog01

Glad to know that all is well B.


----------



## ndwgs

Sunday night can't get here SOON enough...

Lol

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yosup

Br1cK'd said:


> ... I was evacuated from my place Thursday evening, the small creek behind me became whitewater and jumped it banks ...


Damn, B. I was trying to imagine what that raging water would look like another 3' higher. Holy smokes!! I was thinking it was good your place is made of brick ... but then you got that shot of that little vent hole in the back wall. Just glad you're safe, dude.

Did anything your stuff inside get damaged (aside from the crawl space)? If that water rose any higher (and if it were while you were sleeping), you'd probably have dreamt you were soaking in a nice mud bath ... and then wake up to one. Damn!! :fright:



Raykovitz said:


> *BWAAAAAHAHAHAHAH !!!!!!!!*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ... "splat" marks the spot!! :goodcry:



ndwgs said:


> Sunday night can't get here SOON enough...


HELL YEAH!!! Damn ... blue ballz en fuego!!! :emoji_u1f621:


----------



## ndwgs

@Ray

Letz take this on the field!!!

Justin Smith, pass rushing attacking Aldon will splat on Wilson!!

lol, damn, got nothing on that *weak comeback*

*goes to polishing helmets again*

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup said:


> Damn, B. I was trying to imagine what that raging water would look like another 3' higher. Holy smokes!! I was thinking it was good your place is made of brick ... but then you got that shot of that little vent hole in the back wall. Just glad you're safe, dude.
> 
> Did anything your stuff inside get damaged (aside from the crawl space)? If that water rose any higher (and if it were while you were sleeping), you'd probably have dreamt you were soaking in a nice mud bath ... and then wake up to one. Damn!! :fright:


No water in my place, thankfully. No loss of life or limb in my immediate area. The creek initially got high Wednesday night into Thursday morning, it overran it's banks here Thursday night, the video was from Friday.

Very early Thursday morning, when you could really start to hear the water, my cat woke me up biting my hand really hard. I didn't put two and two together until today, that was a "Hey Dipstick, get the hell up and check this crap out!" bite. So hopefully I won't get to that swimming dream point, lol.

We are back home now, the creek is way down on my end, but has been flooding a small portion upstream from me today due to debris blockage, which is exactly what caused the run over at my place. If I have to bug out again though, I will have a lot of warning, and know better what signs I am looking for this time around. We are expecting an inch or so of rain tomorrow, Thursday we had 8 to 10 in my area, to put that into perspective, and the ground was already saturated before Thursday's deluge. I'm gonna ride it out, watch some football, maybe make a pot of chili, keep an eye on things, and hopefully have a relaxing day more or less.

Also, I find out my cat gets car sick. Has happened two different times now, puked in his carrier and then it's all over him. Poor guy. So I'm trying not to move him again unless I absolutely have to, another reason we are gonna man the post and stand tall. Monday brings a forecasted week of sunshine.


----------



## sugartibbs

Im so glad this thread is here, We can share stuff, I have an red ..gold metallic colored duck, call him sourdough sam, he migrates, easygoing till now,thinkin Ducks Lorange, with Lava beans, and bacon cheese whiz

B cats dont travel well, they have a different balance


----------



## Br1cK'd

yeah, its definitely the corners that got him. he's a trooper, hopefully though he won't have to march again anytime soon.


----------



## sugartibbs

it could break hearts, im low on chez whiz

Oh sourdough sam

Montanna long gone dudette

Oh billy, I lied...


----------



## sugartibbs

in to the unknown, good luck,


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad you got off easy and safe B'

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## ddanc1984

Man I've been away tooooooo long. Glad to see the familiar names. Been an interesting few months since my last visit. Old job turning to shit, paycuts and just general upper management with head up arse and then blaming their bad decisions on sales. Taking on second job, 6 and 7 day weeks between the two to make ends meet or at least attempt to. Luckily I was smiled upon by a higher power and found a new job right before probably having to suffer another salary slashing. Only been at it since Aug 12 but I'm having fun working again. Presales techie working with network security appliances. It's a small private foreign company breaking into the US market. I was like the 9th hire in the US so total upside. Nice bump in base but not back to where I want to be but that will come soon enough. Mainly channel partner sales but some big names coming down the pike. Gonna be a fun ending to a challenging period!

Ima try and start logging back in more often...I miss it. LOL


----------



## ddanc1984

Br1cK'd said:


> I think e1 currently posting in this thread has seen this video from our ffl hangout, posting it here for e1 else.
> 
> I'm just getting up after my first full night of sleep since Wednesday night, and not feeling like documenting the whole ordeal quite yet, I aim to in one fashion or another, maybe, lol. I was evacuated from my place Thursday evening, the small creek behind me became whitewater and jumped it banks, and the water channelled directly down my street. I am glad to report that all neighbors are safe, and the majority of us have no water damage. I took this video yesterday about 11:45, water had receeded but still very high. Did not stay at my place last night, should be safe to go back today though, rains have let up, and we have sunny skies this morning.
> 
> *Watch*


Dude!!!! That's off the hook. Glad you guys are safe.


----------



## 0909xelA

Romo, you bloody idiot!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

0909xelA said:


> Romo, you bloody idiot!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


Couldn't have said it any better.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

Its true, thats a tough loss here, Dallas...almost go time west coast

lotta pressure on wilson


----------



## yosup

Shaky Cam time ... make sum NOOOOOOOIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*B O O M *!!!!

( Dude ... who's got Aaron Rogers? DF? 480 muthufriggin yards, mang ... & no INT's. Insane in the membrane. )


----------



## yosup

3 & out ... yeah, baby!!


----------



## yosup

INT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

( damn ... I admit I was a little nervous after those numnuts couldn't wrap up Kaep. Catch-pernick his ass!! )


----------



## yosup

Man, rough game so far. Good pressure upfront from San Fran, and Hawks' secondary doing their thang. RW's standing still way too damn long in the pocket (esp. with that weak left side now without Okung). He's absolutely got to have his head on a swivel and consider moving out of the pocket. I think both RW & Kap are gonna need to create more for themselves. Both D's are playing too tough. Avril got that sweet little arm strip on Kap ("luv tap"), but none of these dudes can wrap up on Kap. As long as Tate doesn't trip over his feet, then we still aight (ugh).


----------



## sugartibbs

lynch,


----------



## yosup

12th man


----------



## yosup

WTH!! It's like Kaep's lubed up with Vaseline. Even a foot away, and these dudes can't get the mufugger. RW's already been sacked what ... 3x? Sheit ... :huh:


----------



## yosup

Lez walk it in ... dos!!


----------



## sugartibbs

it only week 2, last man standing


----------



## sugartibbs

but seahawk dbs look good, hitters


----------



## yosup

Wow ... didn't expect this esp. without Brandon Browner. Long season, yeah ... but I'll take it.


----------



## ndwgs

I'll accept my 2 loses. Cheap shots. 22 calls. All hurt. Carroll would get them to hit my guys as long as it is a locker room hurt, he's gonna take the penalties.

Thats ok.

/Sadpanda

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yosup

2nd punch always gets the call. Lol. Yeah, it was ugly, and the penalties were frustrating on both sides. Last week, the Hawks couldnt get much of a pass rush going. Even though they were collapsing the pocket well tonight ... damn, it's almost impossible to wrap up Kaepernick. Frustrating. DB's did their thing as expected, but I was anticipating a replay of the tight 1st half. Those INT's were killers - esp. the one in the red zone. Till the next episode ...


----------



## Raykovitz

Go Colin....... Go Colin........ Go Colin....... Wha ?!!!!

WE can't hear you......


----------



## ndwgs

Ha ha...

Damn, like I said, on the TWO meets we see the She-Mans... Especially the SHERMAN's... (who names their kid Sherman? LOL, that's why he's a beast, peeps make fun of him, so he takes it out on them, hahahahahaha).... and be done with those two loss.

Reality is, PETE CAROLL will never see that Lombardi. Even more so, as a DYNASTY.

I accept my 2 losses, 14 - 2. I'd rather get that SUPER BOWL. Win or not...

*WE'RE CLOSING IN ON THAT LOMBARDI*

*YEAR AFTER YEAR.*

Jealous?


----------



## sugartibbs

my middle name is christopher, like that euro always wanting to hump winnie the pooh, made me a tough ,,merican


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... always wanting to hump winnie the pooh ...


Ahhh ... that explains a lot - esp. the infatuation with N00B's teddy bear.



Raykovitz said:


> Go Colin....... Go Colin........ Go Colin....... Wha ?!!!!
> 
> WE can't hear you......


LOLOLOL ... 136.6 decibels!!!!!!! :grin:

Fans at CenturyLink Field broke the world record for loudest stadium noise. The previous record was 131.76 decibels, set on March 18, 2011, during a soccer match in Turkey.

Noise comparison

150 = Jet take off
140 = Aircraft carrier deck
*136.6 = 49ers v. SEAHAWKS*
120 = Thunderclap
110 = Live rock music
100 = Jackhammer



ndwgs said:


> ... Reality is, PETE CAROLL will never see that Lombardi ...


The countdown begins ... see you on Dec. 8th!! I'll just say it now ... lez walk it in again. ("hihi") :goodcry:

Numbers don't lie ... Anquan Boldin (1 catch, 7 yds), Kaepernick (20.1 passer rating). Just sayin ... hehe.

BJ Penn to fight Frankie Edgar again



> ... "He's moving down to 145 to not only avenge those defeats, but to try and become the first fighter in UFC history to win titles in three different weight classes." ...


@ BigGunz & Shizzners

Luv me sum BJ (Penn, that is .. well the other one too, hehe). But damn, this is just turrible. If he can actually make weight and be in fighting shape, it sounds promising and all ... but it's just the absolute worst opponent for him. Edgar's annoying weaving & bobbing, spastic shiftiness, and overall speed are just too much. I don't see a good ending for this. BJ's talked so much about being committed to getting in shape, yada, yada ... then he peters out in the octagon - ie. all those recent losses just stain the legend of the The Prodigy. Maybe layoff the Spam and extra servings of Poi. Get sum!! Sheit, I just dunno bout dis, mang. :gocry:

Hundreds await rescue from Colorado flooding as helicopter flights resume



> ... The situation is "surreal," CNN iReporter Erich Toll said.
> 
> "I have never seen anything like it," Toll said Sunday. "There are raging rivers in many places where there have never been rivers -- or even water -- before. There are huge swaths of boulder fields where there used to be parks." ...


@ B ... everything copacetic? Hopefully no wet dreams lately (that bad muddy kind that is). :O


----------



## shiznu

@yosup I don't have a lot of confidence in BJ getting in shape for that fight. If he could've gotten it together a few years ago the sky's the limit but it was always the same. Always hyping about new training and taking it more serious but he just never could. Still always be one of my faves tho.

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

we havent come out, im in love with noobs Teddy bear, were ok , no approval needed, just understanding, ....she makes me laugh, is that wrong..

And Merica get used to it she's not your bear,,, she's a Stuffed person"

And handling my Fantasy lineup this week


----------



## ndwgs

@Yodasuppah

Not counting down. Dec 8th is just another "bump" to Superbowl Road. I'll take that loss. Rather, counting down to that 6th Ring. Ohhhh thats right Shermanator, all you can do is tell in the media that we doubt you. Lolol, man, he is stupid. No one said the 49ers see this as cakewalk! I even said, this is a tough matchup, i'd rather see results on the field than talking smalk. Damn i knew Shehawks D is hard. They didn't dub Shehawks #1 D for nothing. (BTW, i ain't mad at ya Yoda, mad at SheMan for his game)

That Shera-Merman has a vendetta against his old coach at Stanford. Proven point that C. Harbaugh dissed you, but dang. But i guess that is how he wants his career to be known as, the disgruntled Corner. News flash SheMan, he did acknowledge you back, you were to quick to go back to the lockerroom. Video proves Coach looked at you as you run back. Idiot.

Ok, end rant to Sherrah Corner barf queen

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

yosup - I am good bro, all things considered. The only flooding we took at my place was our crawl spaces, so the furnaces are shot, but otehrwise everyone in my neck of the woods is a little soggy, but ok. Thanks man, feel free to hit me up on HO anytime brother.


----------



## ndwgs

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/16/justice/cannibal-eat-children-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

SICK MOFO's...

What kind of a Nation are we running in here? Gunners, Rappists... now Cannibalists??? BABY CANNIBALISTS???


----------



## shiznu

That's some effed up stuff Nate. Just when you think you've heard some sick shiat some one comes along a tops it. SMH

Edit on a lighter note here are some pretty cool walls from the world of wallpaper series 
https://app.box.com/s/z13tdctey7dg4kqk8kfd


----------



## dougfresh

Shiz, this site has good ones also! http://mynexus4wallpapers.com
BTW, hello everybody!!!


----------



## shiznu

Everyone knows I have become kinda anti Verizon as of late, well here is another reason why.
http://www.droid-life.com/2013/09/17/verizon-wont-activate-nexus-7-lte-on-its-network-but-might-once-they-certify-it/

Everything Zen


----------



## shiznu

CyanogenMod has now become Cyanogen inc. More on the story that woody broke in with a couple weeks ago.
http://www.geek.com/android/cyanogenmod-becomes-cyanogen-inc-prepares-to-launch-user-proof-installer-1570981/

Edit here is a better read from Steve 
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/a_new_chapter


----------



## Woody

Yup. Here is the AP article about it.

Cyanogen Inc: Steve Kondik Builds A Company Around CyanogenMod, Secures $7 Million In Funding, And Opens Cyngn.com

Looks like I better get downloading all the Stables and Nightles before they turn into pay per clicks. Booo!!!! They soon will be closing open source and either charging or forcing you to register on thier site. How are they going to recoup that $7m plus salaries and various other expenses that are not ear-marked in that lump. Also JBG went to Yahoo.com as their lead developer for apps and such. Sad two days for AOSP if you ask me. I called it last month. Now if I can use that for the Lottery. I might as well unroot and restore bloat.

Still thinking about the N5 though, especially with all the recent leaks of form and function. Now we need some "real" specs on it and amounts of variable storage (8,16,32,64,128)


----------



## shiznu

I agree woody about the revenue, the companies that backed them would have not done so without a solid business model. It must be a damn good one to for them to drop 7milz. I really hope open source don't take a hit on this. We could fork android but those device trees are really needed for non nexii.

Edit I'm also waiting for more fact on the nextus. I haven't been this excited about a device since my first.

Everything Zen


----------



## Woody

Trolololo. Ahh, whatever man. Officially I can't make a statement about this in my current capacity, but you guys all know me by now and my thoughts.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106631699076927387965/posts/NUhfYYo17vS


----------



## ndwgs

That is so you, Woody my man...

But, irony... it's the truth.


----------



## shiznu

Dafuq I just read?

Everything Zen


----------



## drjjones426

What is this 4.4 kitkat? What happened to key lime pie

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## shiznu

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/19/focal-camera-app-removed-cyanogenmod-developer-xplodwild-leaves-team-first-fallout-incorporating/
Focal app removed from CyanogenMod and one team member leaves. Really? Already?

Everything Zen


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/16/justice/cannibal-eat-children-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
> 
> SICK MOFO's...
> 
> What kind of a Nation are we running in here? Gunners, Rappists... now Cannibalists??? BABY CANNIBALISTS???


Damn. The hell is wrong with peoples!! That's sum repugnant f'd-up sheit, mang. Absolutely horrible. 



Woody said:


> ... Still thinking about the N5 though, especially with all the recent leaks of form and function. Now we need some "real" specs on it and amounts of variable storage (8,16,32,64,128)


I'm still waiting for an actual USB 3.0 port to show up on smartphones. Snapdragon 800 already supports it, but I've yet to see it spec'd on the latest phones. If that comes into play, then I'd absolutely want to have an ext sd-card. Speaking in terms of mechanical harddrives, there's a massive difference between 15-25 MB/s (USB 2.0) and 125-150 MB/s (USB 3.0). Solid state would push that to the 200's most likely. Not sure how flash card read speeds would factor in, but there's plenty of bandwidth on a USB 3.0 pipe to max out the throughput. The utility and portability of ext sd's just adds more overall functionality to the smartphone package - ie. portable harddrive storage when needed.

OT ... what happens after the GNex6? Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 are already in play ... so do they skip some numbers or get a new ball rolling? Leveraging the Nexus brand was smart, but you'd figure all those smart minds of Le Goog could've aniticipated this. Lol.



shiznu said:


> Focal app removed from CyanogenMod and one team member leaves. Really? Already?


The dumbing down of Merica ... erbudy's got a price. :O

I'm all for dev's getting their due - esp. if they can turn their hobby into viable full time income streams. But the filpside of that coin is how it impacts the "open source" nature of Android at its essence. Just so anti-Android ... and gives off the stank of Smegm'ApplismzJizzmz.

I'm still hopeful there are plenty of smart dev's out there that can pool together and take up the flag when CM goes full blown paywall bs. Just gonna be a pain in the arse to get the momentum built and then maintain the big mess. I'll hold out for the ShizznerzMOD repo to go into full effect ... and maybe sum B-ZENtrified ROMinations!!! :goodcry:



ndwgs said:


> ... Ohhhh thats right Shermanator, all you can do is tell in the media that we doubt you. Lolol, man, he is stupid. No one said the 49ers see this as cakewalk! I even said, this is a tough matchup, i'd rather see results on the field than talking smalk. Damn i knew Shehawks D is hard. They didn't dub Shehawks #1 D for nothing. (BTW, i ain't mad at ya Yoda, mad at SheMan for his game)
> 
> That Shera-Merman has a vendetta against his old coach at Stanford. Proven point that C. Harbaugh dissed you, but dang. But i guess that is how he wants his career to be known as, the disgruntled Corner. News flash SheMan, he did acknowledge you back, you were to quick to go back to the lockerroom. Video proves Coach looked at you as you run back. Idiot.
> 
> Ok, end rant to Sherrah Corner barf queen


LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!! Woo-sah, Nate ... *woooooooooooooo-saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*. :goodcry:


----------



## samsgun357

What's up Zen boyz?
This shite with CM is very disheartening. A lot of people have contributed to make it what it is and a lot of people pull from cm to build their ROMs. What will this mean for them? Truth of the matter is, as of late I've been running slim. I don't know why I held out so long, its solid! But I want the variety, its the spice of life. We still have plenty of smart dev/dev teams so it'll be alright. This move by CM goes against what this community is all about IMO. Frack iCM ROMs, CM Apple inc

Anybody heard from Tibby???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

The device trees are supposed to stay open source so I don't expect many problems. The only thing I see going proprietary are the cm specific apps and maybe the oppo1 props if that indeed becomes the cyanogen device. I've been thinking of starting a fork of android anyway and cherrypicking features I wanted to possibly create a "slimmer" ROM. I agree with gunny that slim is a very solid ROM but just lacks a couple features that keep me going back to carbon.

Edit I have been curios as to what happens to tibbs myself....Tibbs check in and let us know your ok .

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

sugar off the hook, payin for all the input you got from us for a better product we thought was linux file sharing ..had I known,,, you would eventually you, were the corporate pay me asshole we came here to avoid we would run you day one. You are a liar and a mo, ,,charge for cyogen, we never downloaded id it it was too slow...they had a plan,, day one. it was all a lie, pay for cyogn, ,,,never...not 50 cents

Sorry makes me angry, they broke the trust of linux for learning not profit, probly gave the owners of roots a heads up before they sold.

If im banned so be it, with larger bloat and op sys, you cant compete, youll have to pay cyon if you want to work on a rom, ,,why do it cyon won.

Know what your thinking, we have a whole room of devs, , but you were always lapped. badlly, you are base,, we are the android country


----------



## dougfresh

Tibby did you just un-retard yourself. Nice bro


----------



## sugartibbs

buncha punk ass motorolla t.v.s , ooohb tibby eclair is the bomb...shit changes,,,but you told me at the lake it was ice cream sandwich, Tibbs never lie its right here, oooh easy ,feels like mmmm.mmm somebody ...croaked!!! oh lordy, lordy

Always keepem wanting more....


----------



## sugartibbs

-for continued stories of ...tibbs and the chic at the lake, see PBS mystery


----------



## 0909xelA

So saw a friend updating to ios7. Was told about revolutionary feature that double tap home gives you thumbnails of apps so you can switch between apps or swipe em away.
I laughed a little and then cried a little.

Manchester derby tomorrow.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah Alex, my little bro was excited a couple days ago when he updated his iphoney 4s to ios7. I played with it for 2 minutes and I giggled a little bit and shrugged. Most of the icons have that same color contrast, rainbow color feminine look. 
Have a great time at/watching the derby tomorrow


----------



## Woody

So I put Slim on my boys Vibes and tweaked them to run smooth. Only thing that I can't get running is Netflix. Opens fine to home page, but when they start watching it hangs on the Loading screen.

Ideas?


----------



## lapdog01

Woody said:


> So I put Slim on my boys Vibes and tweaked them to run smooth. Only thing that I can't get running is Netflix. Opens fine to home page, but when they start watching it hangs on the Loading screen.
> 
> Ideas?


Wood, I have a Modded netflix app that I used on the Vibe and the HD2...Gonna dig it up and drop you a link

edit: check your hangouts Modfather


----------



## yosup

0909xelA said:


> So saw a friend updating to ios7. Was told about revolutionary feature that double tap home gives you thumbnails of apps so you can switch between apps or swipe em away.
> I laughed a little and then cried a little.


LOLOLOL ... that is sooooo coool ... iShitUnot!! Just waiting for the next lawsuit to drop now.



Woody said:


> So I put Slim on my boys Vibes and tweaked them to run smooth. Only thing that I can't get running is Netflix. Opens fine to home page, but when they start watching it hangs on the Loading screen.
> 
> Ideas?


Woodzerz ... I never tested any streaming vidz with Mackay kernel, but I believe BigGunz mentioned it wasn't working - ie. probably bigmem related. I can confirm GearKernel 1.0.8 (Albert96) works well with YouTube. His Gear Tools app gets installed when you flash the kernel, and you can select either default (396?) or Bigmem config. YT works fine with the default setting. I don't use Netflix, but I'll assume it'll work with Alberto's kernel.

NOTE: If you do flash GearKernel, make sure to nandroid before you do. All the GearKernel versions I've flashed (including this one) would always make me lose my APN/IMEI settings ... and I couldn't even restore them via Titanium Backup. The one "workaround" I found was to restore my nandroid (that had the Mackay Kernel) and then immediately flash GearKernel. For some unknown reason, it ended up working. 1400 MHz is also available on this kernel.

SIDE NOTE: Keeping in mind I've got PDroid and Xposed Framework doing their thing behind the scenes, I kept running into random reboots and freezes with both Mackay and GearKernel at 1200-1400 MHz (ie. basically anything OC'd). On Mackay at 1200/1400 MHz, the phone would lockup any time I received a phone call. Outgoing worked, but the damn thing would freeze up every damn time the phone rang (argggh). Plus, occassionally, I'd reach a point where the phone would reboot itself (but eventually end up back to the launcher ... yet this time with no IMEI/APN ... which I would then have to manually restore via TB ... sigh). On GearKernel at 1200/1400 MHz, incoming and outgoing phone calls worked fine ... but, the phone would freeze up (ridiculous) after some useage (ie. much shorter window at the higher 1400 MHz mark). It would reboot to recovery though (extremely annoying). Upon reboot, I still haven't had any IMEI/APN issues tho (like I did with Mackay).

So ... suffice to say each kernel has its quirks (abeit I can't rule out PDroid or Xposed as part of the issue) - ie. Mackay is solid for OC'd gaming while GearKernel can stream vidz just fine. Maybe you'll have better luck with GearKernel, and hopefully it gives your boys the best of gaming & vidz at the 1400 Mhz level. I'm (unfortunately) back at stock cpu on GearKernel. Extremely boring but very stable thus far. No random reboots or lost IMEI/APN settings.

Alberto96 mentioned he "fixed" the IMEI/APN issues and will be releasing an updated kernel soon.


----------



## shiznu

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Hey happy b-day yosup! Completely late, but still hopefully accepted. Really hope it was indeed great sir!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


In true zen fashion I was going to send you a DM to see if we could squash the beef we had earlier on but you weren't taking dm's from me. We are really tight and like family in this thread so I wanted to extend the olive branch and apologize for anything I have done. Me and you both know where some of our problems started and I have since realized that those other two were the problem and have seen their true colors. The balls in your court man but this it how we do in the zen lounge and I'm sure anyone here will vouch for that. Sorry guys just wanted to get this out in the open since Herbie came in. Y'all know me and I wouldn't even be posting if I didn't think it was important.

Everything Zen


----------



## sugartibbs

Everything Zen, Its how its done...

good to kinda see you alex, hope it went well, mate.


----------



## samsgun357

Big happy Birthday to amandadam, if it is your birthday on the 22nd, there was a ?. Haven't seen him in awhile but big ups nonetheless.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

Happy Bithday Amandadam ..and msny moooooooore

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raykovitz

Amandadam,,,, HappyBirthday !!!!!!


----------



## Raykovitz

BWHAHAHAHHAH !!!!!! The Seahawks are alone on top of the NFC west ...,,


----------



## ndwgs

ROFL Ray

Happy bday amandadam!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugartibbs

Another year past

Pour me another round ,dude

amandadam,cool

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday amandadam!

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

I know I've probably said this before but I wanna thank you guys again for taking me into this group. I mean it,everyone of y'all have made me feel just like I've been friends with y'all for years. Really picked me up at one of the lowest points in my life. That goes out to every zen family member. I have really enjoyed getting to know you guys. OK shiz will quit being so sappy now. ZFFZ ya herd!!!

Everything Zen


----------



## samsgun357

cat *cough cough*
Jk bro. It takes a certain type of person to really hang here, was even harder for you coming from a diff background, non vibe owner. But you came in, kept it respectful while riffing with the best, stood your ground. You are def a Zen brother Shizzy!

Edit: so you know that first word rhymed with wussy when I typed it.

Team Pipe Me


----------



## shiznu

@gunny-Yeah I got it bro...lol. That's just one side of me....you know if it came down to a war of words i'd hold it down. Take a bullet for any you guys. Well not really i'd catch that sombish in my teeth and spit it right back thru who it come from. Lol. The meaning of the mush fest was mostly that you all picked me up when I was down and I wasn't sure if y'all knew how much I appreciated it. Oh I got your cat * cough cough* its a little worse for wear now but you can have it back....lolololol

Everything Zen


----------



## samsgun357

Lmao shizzy, your ma boy man!

What up with the rest of you ass-clowns?
I'm looking forward to this new Nexus device, I'm also liking the LG G2, maybe one and the same (internally)? We will see.

Team Pipe Me


----------



## yosup

One small step for man, one giant leap for Androidkind ... FU-CM. XD

Paranoid Android Addresses Plans for Android 4.4 KitKat



> ... Paranoid Android plans on taking their ROMs to a whole new level. By that, I mean starting from scratch. I guess they are tired of piggy backing off of CyangenMod, and just want to build from the ground up ...


This is just a brain fartopia rendering ... but, damn so sexy. If anything, it gives a glimpse into what "flexible" displays can do for the overall design.

Here's what the new Samsung Galaxy S5 could look like


----------



## yosup

@ amandadam

Keep on a rockin' me baby ...

Happy Belated Birthday, brother.


----------



## shiznu

Well I have it down to about three or four ideas for Roms. I could take cyanogen and get rid of most of the bloat and have a stockish ROM with a few features but I hate their nav bar options so would probably wanna rewrite that. I could do the same with carbon and have a lighter ROM with lots of features. I also thought about taking slim and adding a couple features that keep it from being a dd for me or do the same with vanir ( lappy is running that now I believe) but their build system is a little harder to deal with as far as making changes. I'm really just trying to learn here but I would like suggestions/comments as to what everyone would like to see in a ROM. For example for me it would be pretty rich in features but I could do without a lot of the bloat apps that are getting added in lately in a lot of Roms. IDK just thinking out loud I guess but it would be cool if some kind of ZEN ROM came out of my little learning project. Let me know guys and I'll see what kind of monster I can create. Also anyone that wants to contribute in anyway let me know and I'll get a github setup and give access to anyone wanting to help.....Woody? Brian? Anyone?

Edit @yosup that would be a sexy device for sure. I just wonder how hard it would be to protect those edges?
PA has the right idea I was thinking of the same thing as another option to the ones I listed above.

Edit II TLDR I'm bored just flashing shit need some ideas. Oh yeah I'm totally on stock 4.3 right now its sooooo much better than all those custom Roms. Jkjkjk trololololol
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

I feel ya Shiz. I am bored to death lately. I have the latest RootBox 4.2 Stable tweaked out so much that it hardly looks like RB anymore, but it runs so damn smooth. I am having a problem with the FFcamera, but I think that is kernel related. Now while troll hunting this morning, I came across Vanir in the TMo section. There are a few little bugs that I can see (weird proximity light faintly on all the time and stuff like that), but if those get worked out, I might just switch over. From what I have read in that thread, most of the guys using it are very proficient at this and are heavy hitters. I think I have only seen 1 noob in that thread. Nate and Lappy are both in there as well.

Shiz, if you set up a git, I will look around and see what I can contribute, but not sure if it would be something you would want to do now or wait. A little birdy told me that KK will be out in mid-October. So if that is the case, then probably the N5 will be out then as well. Worth doing a 4.3 build when 4.4 is right around the corner? Your call.

@Yosup That phone is sexxxxyyyy!!! But unless that display is malleable in some slight way, there is no way it would work. The warranty replacements would be through the roof. Plus how could you put a case on that without covering up some of the display. I know it is only a concept and we have tons of time before anything is milled/pressed, but I do like the way it has broken from the S3/4 frame shape.


----------



## samsgun357

All I know is Samsung needs to do something groundbreaking on the next flagship device, which I presume will be the Galaxy V, no more S, Galaxy VI or V1 and so on.

Team Pipe Me


----------



## shiznu

@Woody yeah bud you make a good point. I'll be playing around with some stuff for learning purposes but with 4.4 around the corner might as well just wait. I have the vanir source downloading ATM if anyone is interested I'll post a link for a mako build.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Woody,

Try out the new Vanir Rom that dropped a few days ago. Lappy likes it, and I just flashed it earlier. WAYYY smooth. I feel it is more Nexus 4 tweaked out to get features rather than built from CM. So i'm sticking with this and constantly tweak it till N5 drops. Also, it can install the Note 3 TW launcher, which is a nice addition with "Active Display" like moto x. It is awesome. So AOSP 4.3 and it can handle a TW launcher. Still testing it, but I think I'm sticking to this rom and moving forward to 4.3.X or Kitty Katty. I don't think i want to do the back and forth TW to AOSP to CM10.2 (vice versas) because of the IMEI bugs. Lost it twice. So i'll stick to this get go from this point.

Yosup

Wow, if they do such, and I hope Samsung is seeing this rendering, I probly skip N5 all together and jump on S5 for next year's debut. S3 is still solid, i see reports and rumors it's gunning for an 4.4 Kit Kat Update rather than KLP. So, even tho it's a stalemate in the ROM department, I'll have some reason to wait while on S3.

Wow... I'm actually enamored on this S5 rendering.... They got that technology, on the screen, so i don't see why not in the future? Future as in Next year?

Oh... GO NINERS... Thursday they better win, or i'll start cursing them out, call the local KNBR station in SF-jizzco and rant. LOL


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... Oh... GO NINERS... Thursday they better win, or i'll start cursing them out, call the local KNBR station in SF-jizzco and rant. LOL.


Dude ... yo Nine-Ugh's ... rough start to the season, man. Wth happened in Indy? That was absolutely horrible. The absence of Crabtree and Manningham is pretty obvious on offense, but losing Vernon Davis makes it impossible now. Boldin's an amazing dude, but he can't do all the work himself. Losing Aldon Smith is huge tho (no clue he had an alcohol problem). Then to pile it on ... no Willis against the Rams? Who woulda thunk it'd be like dis? Damn, homie. :mellow:

49ers gotta beat the Rams cuz 1-3 would be mufuggin wrong for the San Franjizzco Treats.



Raykovitz said:


> BWHAHAHAHHAH !!!!!! The Seahawks are alone on top of the NFC west ...,,


AFAIK, Seahawks have never started 4-0 in franchise history. Considering the whooping they put on the Jagoffs, they're rev'ing up for a good game against Houston. Texans have a solid pass defense, but our passing game is on fire - ie. even with the scrubs in the game. RW was solid, but the thing that makes me cringe is his penchant to throw high. So many passes that could've had at least 5-10 more yards (after the catch) if the ball was closer to the numbers and leading the receiver. Too many jump balls thrown this season. Not sure if it's the height issue, but he seems to throw them even in wide open mid-range routes (and esp. when he rolls out of the pocket). His long balls are still nicely finessed though.

Man, Tarvaris Jackson threw some absolute gems against the Jags - esp. that long pass to Doug Baldwin down the sideline (for that sweeeeeet 1-handed TD grab). That was an amazing play. Sidney Rice had that sweet TD where he lurched forward in front of the defender to snatch the ball (looks like his knees are recovering well). Zach Miller is solid as usual, but Luke Wilson looks pretty damn good considering his rook status. Losing Okung for a while really hurts, but McQuiston seems to be doing ok at LT. Clemons is getting his groove back, and Avril & Bennett are looking great out there. Bennett's got an amazing motor with all this spin moves. Hell, he charged straight through the line for one of his sacks on Henne.

*GO SEAHAWKS*!!!!


----------



## yosup

Woody said:


> @Yosup That phone is sexxxxyyyy!!! But unless that display is malleable in some slight way, there is no way it would work. The warranty replacements would be through the roof. Plus how could you put a case on that without covering up some of the display ...





shiznu said:


> ... @yosup that would be a sexy device for sure. I just wonder how hard it would be to protect those edges? ...


Hmm ... interesting point about the case issue. Didn't come to mind at first whack. Unless they completely change case designs, the typical case framing would completely take away from the aesthetics. Not sure how they design a case to address the screen edges while still bumping up the sidewalls to "bumper" the front screen surface. This is gonna be interesting. :goodcry:



ndwgs said:


> ... Wow... I'm actually enamored on this S5 rendering.... They got that technology, on the screen, so i don't see why not in the future? Future as in Next year? ...


You can almost imagine the possibilities with that fringe edge screen. Maybe throw your dock icons there? Toggling PIE from the edges would be a cinch. Izz gots me all jizzzzy & sheit, mang. :grin:

Verizon CEO: Unlimited data plans are a dead end, despite Sprint and T-Mobile


> ... "if you allow unlimited usage, you just run out of gas." McAdam then went on to blame the usual suspects for the death of the unlimited data plan: Bandwidth-hungry mobile users who keep clogging up Verizon's precious spectrum with their high-definition videos ...


( More fuel for Shiznu's Verizon Hate-fest fodder ... I say phuuk Verizon. :emoji_u1f621: )

Considering Verizon & AT&T were sitting pretty at 40%-50% wireless service profit margins last year (ridiculous), this sort of whining makes them look like a bunch of whiny little money grubbing bitches. Corporate mufugging bastages.

HD video is the absolute minimum these days. Why offer superphones with uber-HD displays and blazing LTE speeds, if you're gonna complain about people actually using 'em? Go back to flip phones and rub one out to those phat margins you were making before ... pimpin' old school analog voice & data pipes. That was highway robbery. Buncha whiny bitches.

Mobile connectivity throughput is blazing past residential fiber optic speeds. HD displays are ubiquitous now ... as soon will be LTE-A at the minimum. Fast throughput and high res video / audio is only gonna get faster and fatter. They're always crying wolf about spectrum constraints, yet the Tier 1 yahoos continue acquiring smaller players, expanding their customer bases, and thus congesting their own pipelines. I mean wth do you expect? Deal with the shit, man. Innovate, bitches.

I can't see any consumer being happy paying top dollar for "unlimited data" and yet expected not to fully utilize it. Kinda like paying $60-$80 a month (for cable internet) ... just to check email and do the occassional Google search. The only hope lies in Tmo's Legere to keep pushing the envelope and forcing these oldschool numnuts to get out of their little comfy boxes. Shake this shit up cuz the USofA is way behind the likes of Korea and Japan. At this rate, even China's gonna be ahead of us in no time. Instead of crying over lost profit margins ... innovate, bitches. :emoji_u1f621:

( end rant ... passes baton to shiznu )


----------



## shiznu

I just don't see usage from a mobile device would be enough to congest their networks. Even streaming HD videos shouldn't be that big of a load. Its not like every customer is streaming HD 24/7. This may be something I'm not clear on so someone feel free to correct me but I don't hear home internet companies complaining about people using to much data and congesting their networks. ( Maybe it has something to do with the wireless spectrum?) The only real room for debate I see I guess is people tethering to their device and downloading torrents or something all day. Kinda sucks because unlimited should be unlimited but maybe that's what's killing unlimited data for everyone. At least that's what the companies want us to think. I have to rely on AT&T for now because T-Mobile is still edge here but at least I'm not stuck in a contract with VZW for two years over some over hyped phone. So for me for right now AT&T prepaid is the lesser of two evils.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

@Lappy and anyone else running or thinking about running the vanir rom , I'm downloading the source right now and hopefully will have a build later today. Is there any feature that's not in the ROM that you would like to see? Let me know and I'll submit a commit for it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

I was going to download the ROM this afternoon, but it appears the links are donw on the Brown Side. Nate or Lappy, can you hit me up with a link for it? Once I run it for awhile, I'll let you know Shiz if there is anything that I might like. Want to run it, but it vanished before I had a chance to download it. What are the odds, huh?

Edit: Links are back up and I downloaded. Just need to charge the battery.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> I was going to download the ROM this afternoon, but it appears the links are donw on the Brown Side. Nate or Lappy, can you hit me up with a link for it? Once I run it for awhile, I'll let you know Shiz if there is anything that I might like. Want to run it, but it vanished before I had a chance to download it. What are the odds, huh?


I should have a mako build a little later. I'll post a link if it builds for me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

That's cool Shiz, but I'm SGS3. I think Lappy has a Mako though. In the OP, I have everyone's devices (handsets) listed.


----------



## shiznu

Derp....that's right lol. If you can't find a build I'll still build ya one. 
Edit: Woody are you d2att or vzw or tmob
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

d2Tmo and Thanks Shiz


----------



## Br1cK'd

Shizzles my man. I got so much going on right now, don't know how effective I would be at helping out. Given a couple of weeks once I'm moved and settled, I can likely contribute. Im running Slim and happy with the stability atm, but I'll be happy to test whatever you compile for the Mako.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> d2Tmo and Thanks Shiz


Woody I most likely will be starting a thread for vanir for the mako here on rootz soon. When I do if I link ya to it would you proof it for me to make sure I have all my etiquette right?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

By all means. Do you want it in compliance with RW od the brownside rules? Tbh, I have no idea about posting ROM threads on RW and what they need (i.e source links and such). My philosophy is the more information the better, but I would be happy to help you out on this.


----------



## shiznu

Thanks Woody, I'll probably just basically c/p one of the vanir guys post and add in a little extra. It will be my first time ever doing it so I just wanna make sure I have everything covers.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

I would suggest getting post #'s 2 and 3 for anything that you might want/need to put in there. I asked the Admins to insert a post for me into the Lounge and they said that the current system that they use for RW wouldn't let them do something like that. Best be safe and grab those posts just in case.


----------



## shiznu

Thanks I kinda had it my mind to do that because I have always seen others do it but I didn't know that about not being able to insert so thanks for telling me that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

http://goo.im/devs/shiznu
Vanir Mako Build, pay no attention to the old aokp build. I cant get rid of it for some reason. Builds are taking a while, Woody if you still wanna test a d2tmo I'll get it next.

@woody your d2tmo build is up on goo.im now.


----------



## ndwgs

FRRAAANNKKK

THE

TANKKKKK

GOOOORRREEEEEE

Finally!


----------



## jaliscojorge

So how good is this vanir rom? Stable and functional enough to be a daily driver? I'm itching to try it out but I'm still on wicked V10 so my bootloader is most probably outdated for this rom? 
Also evil is teasing on a wicked V11 release soon and I'm a little hesitant to be going up and down with android versions and loose my imei or worst brick my phone. I actually feel like a flash noob without any rom flashing for so long :-D 
@woody, I tried your terminal command that you posted on the vanir thread just for the heck of it  thanks pretty cool

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Vanir is great on mako. I can't speak for any other devices. Maybe woody is testing out the s3 tmob for me but on mako with stock kernel I'm already seeing some great battery time. Everything I've tested so far has been very stable. I love the vanir config for setting all my tunables,really brings out the nerd in me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

About the only thing I may miss would be the toucwhwiz features like wifi calling and such but I think I can live without them. I always liked the aosp features. If I get some time I might try it out this weekend. Thanks for the input shiz

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## lapdog01

FLASH VANIR JORGE...IT'S LAPPY APPROVED (actually that may not be a selling point)

From my Quarantined GS3


----------



## Woody

@Jorge What did your output for your bootloader say? Do you need to update it? If you are on Wicked, I am betting that you will have to. When I did mine, I was on LH2 (ICS) but I was running a JB (4.1.2) at the time. There is no harm in doing it other than the freak out of messing with your bootloaders. Just think back to when we flashed the BL's on the old Vibe. Panicked for days about whether or not to do it and then it only took 3-5 seconds and it was over. Same thing here.

@Lappy Does your front facing camera work? No reboot when using it either through regular camera or 3rd party app?


----------



## ndwgs

@ Woody, sorry you were calling for the link that's working for the Vanir on the earlier posts, missed it. So did you try it? Nice eh?

@Jorge

Dude, don't be afraid of the reports over on the brown side. I actually have to vouch from experience that I lost my IMEI twice, ONLY when I went from 4.2.2 to 4.1.2 vice versa. Don't forget, we have tons of ported or AT&T TW versions, and when that one day i was itching to flash a AT&T Rom (without the bootloader and modem of course), I lost my IMEI. Ballz. In my experience, you only see it from Custom to TW, TW Tmo to TW AT&T (all vice versa). I haven't had any lost IMEI from Custom to custom (Like 4.2.2 to another, or 4.2.2 to an older 4.2.1 *i'm a flash aholic, i know* or from 4.2.2 to 4.3 all vice versa), get my drift?

Besides, to start enjoying these new things popping up with 4.3's, or perhaps, Kitty Kats?, you'll eventually will be forced to the new bootloader, like the LJC or MD5.

@Woody (on camera), haven't tried that yet, i had to redownload and reset this morning, my tether borked, and i started to get random reboot. No worries, user error. LOL. But have you tried the Note 3 launcher with Vanir tweaks? Yeah, it's sexy. LOL. Also, what third party app you using? Why not use the reg cam that came with the rom? Unless you tweaked it?

@Lappy, I see your sig have the virus that the Bin Lahdahackden's Infectious virus on your S3. I got the older version, but I see on the webz that there's a newer kernel?! I haven't flashed the old one (4.2 based) on this, and the website is down, where did you get yours? This forbidden kernelizah?


----------



## lapdog01

@Woody..ffc works well on my end using snapchat on stock cam

@ndawggy. I had to become a verified user on the site to be able to d'load 
From my Quarantined GS3


----------



## ndwgs

My findings:

Woodster, confirmed about the FFC. IF you installed that link that was given with the TTY on top of GappsCore, then you'll have this issue. If not, I wasn't able to reproduce it. But with the TTY included, modified one, it's a cycle.

From normal cam, it functions fine. Pics and Vids. If switched to FFC, you can take a pic then freeze and it'll automatically reboot. After reboot, you try to access the camera, you'd be able to see a glimpse of yourself in FFC mode then it FCs followed by a popup:










If you reboot, it comes back to normal, unless you use the FFC again, and cycle of horror, lol.

BTW, any of you guys got this while setting up "Phone/Settings" ? Mines just blank. Weird.










And did you guys try the Vanir Invert Theme? I got this:










Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ndwgs

Oh, did you guys see the latest of the Speed test app? Its flashy. I likely :blink: :wub:










Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## shiznu

Nate just apply the theme. A lot of themes say that but work just fine.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

@woody, I can't find your post back at the brown side with the command for some reason but I think it said uvalem or something like that. 
@ndwgs, I've backed up my imei through terminal on the phone and also with some apps that were out at the time of that problem making waves. I just remembered though that the backups are on a drive from a computer that took a dump. I may just redo the pc backup just for my sanity before trying anything. Or I may get anxious and just flash away :-D I'll look into the bootloader updating instructions soon.

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

I followed one of the links on the vanir thread to another thread for updating the bootloader. But it also contains the firmware with it. Is it necessary to upgrade the firmware as well or is it possible to do just the bootloader alone?

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## lapdog01

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2282603 This is a flashable zip for Bootloader and Modem. You can always flash a different Modem. This will get ya ready for 4.3 and beyond Jorge.. Good Luck


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy, I'm just trying to find a good time to take the plunge incase I screw something up to have time to attempt to fix it.

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Take rhe plunge Jorge

You know that we will be her

try something new, man


----------



## lapdog01

Listen to the tibbster Jorge. :grin:


----------



## yosup

@ Tibbs
Tough loss for Oklahoma St ... turnovers kill.

@ Nate

Sup wid USC, mang? Barely squeaked by Utah St, and they lose to friggin Waazzzzuuuu (wtf). Time to kick Lame Kiffin to the curb. Just don't trust that dude. ASU should be tough game.

@ DF
Damn, homeboy ... Miami's 4-0! Nice.

@ Lappy
Scheelhaase had some nice looking stats ... 19/24, 5 TD's ... and, they beat MIAMI ... (of Ohio, that is). :goodcry:


----------



## jaliscojorge

I can't wait to try it out but first I need to take care of the wifey so she'll hopefully give me some me time to play with the phone :-D

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

By the way lappy, do you have wallet installed on the vanir rom?

All Zen ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

edited for your protection

painful loss for us

said some bad things to yosup

I feel very small..

Its only a game, hope you didn't catch it, my friend....


----------



## shiznu

Have y'all seen these easter eggs in the new speedtest app?

























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

My signature says it all :-D now time to go to sleep

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> By the way lappy, do you have wallet installed on the vanir rom?
> 
> All Zen ZFFZ


Yes sir. I used the build prop from sprint Gs3 and installed straight from the play store, setup tap and pay, and restored my tmo build prop. Easy Money Jorge.
From my Quarantined GS3


----------



## jaliscojorge

I was reading up on the method from looserskater back at the brown side. I like your method better lappy.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## jaliscojorge

Wasn't getting any gps, ran gps test, deleted agps, updated agps, still nothing. Installed gps status and suddenly gps lock was good. I'll see how it keeps working. 
So it stopped working again. I switched to the ljc modem I was running before but still no luck. I remember reading that some people were having this problem when updating to the md5 firmware. I'll have to see if I can find the cure?

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well, I tried the looserskater method of wallet and it installed and tap and pay was set up and ready but it was a no go at walgreens where it worked on the wicked rom. Now to try lappy's method. 
The lappy method has been executed. Now till next excuse to try it out :-D. 
Gps still a no go. 
Gps is just working when it wants to. It worked fine today but I'm sure when I restart the phone it'll probably stop working again?

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## lapdog01

You gps has me stumped Jorge. Mine has been flawless except for the occasional twiz rom. Maybe just dirty flash no wipe when you get time. Also, I havent used wallet in the wild yet..but I will try it today and let u kno how it went

From my Quarantined GS3


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy. Have been thinking about using odin to stock then start all over in case something is corrupted.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> @ Tibbs
> Tough loss for Oklahoma St ... turnovers kill.
> 
> @ Nate
> 
> Sup wid USC, mang? Barely squeaked by Utah St, and they lose to friggin Waazzzzuuuu (wtf). Time to kick Lame Kiffin to the curb. Just don't trust that dude. ASU should be tough game.
> 
> @ DF
> Damn, homeboy ... Miami's 4-0! Nice.
> 
> @ Lappy
> Scheelhaase had some nice looking stats ... 19/24, 5 TD's ... and, they beat MIAMI ... (of Ohio, that is). :goodcry:


Yeah, I seen early reports on Twitterverse that he wasn't on the team's plane back. Come Sunday, reports started to trickle that he was fired. I laughed my ass off when I read in ESPN that the owner of the Athletic Dept, Director personally went to the airport, fired him on the spot. I guess those 3rd stringers that tweeted Saturday night that their "Coach wasn't on the plane back, and I think he got chewed on" wasn't kidding.

Rumorville has it, they're vying for Greg Roman to coach the USC Trojans. Dude, my Trojans will definitely become solid if he does, but that could hamper my 49-Whiners. So, I say Greg, stay put. Get that ring this year, and then take the Trojan Man challenge.... Trojan MMAAAANNNN.



jaliscojorge said:


> Thanks Lappy. Have been thinking about using odin to stock then start all over in case something is corrupted.
> 
> All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


Mista Jalisco,

Yeah, something must've borked because you are the only one I know off that has no GPS working. I assume you flashed the bootloader? When you did flash it, while in recovery, did you "Reboot Recovery" after you flashed the bootloader? Because it's recommended when you upgrade your bootloader, you don't reboot the phone after. Here's what I did:

Flash the MD5 zip bootloader

After flash,

Go to Advanced

Then Reboot Recovery

Once back into recovery

Wipe Dalvik & Cache only

Then Reboot System Now

If you want, I got some free time, not much going on, and could post all the steps I took and all the zip links that i did (few exceptions, permissions required) to get me up and running on my S3...?

Let me know. This Government shutdown wont affect my post to help you out... LMAO!

(back to twiddling thumbs)


----------



## jaliscojorge

You got it right ndwgs, no recovery restart after flashing the new bootloader. I'm at work right now so no flashing fun until night time hopefully. Now once I odin to uvalem I should also be back at the old bootloader too right?

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## ndwgs

Yes. Should be.

Make sure before you ODIN, backup everything and do what I do:

First, UPDATE, your recovery. Before, I would delete system, data cache, etc., and then pull my batt out then boot into Download Odin mode (which is Down Volume + Home button + Power). With the latest CWM recovery, it has the option to reboot into bootloader mode. Now you can.

So later when you Odin, prep your Odin program on the pewter and prep your phone. Most users keep forgetting to wipe, so here my way, foolproof, to make sure it did a clean Odin:

Backup everything you need (apps etc)
Put that backup to your EXTCard, MicroSD, etc.
Go into your latest updated recovery (I trust Koush's Clockworkmod always, can nevah go wrong)
Once in recovery, full wipe, wipe cache, system wipe, and dalvik wipe. Don't touch the "Wipe ext data cache" or something along that line, or else you're screwed, lol. There goes the backup.
Then after the wipe, go "Advance", and you should see "Reboot into Bootloader". Do that.
Once in Download mode, accept whatever it warns you, and you are set. It should go into that mode.
Plug your phone in the computer(without the Odin program)
Now start your Odin, and you should know what to do then.

This way always makes it "Douggie Fresh", and no FC's all over for not wiping.

When I get home, possibly by 9pm eastern, I could log in and help you out. If you want, you could jump on the FFL Hangouts and help you out live on there.

Post your Google email, one of the guys, or DF will add you.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks ndwgs. I think I can easily follow those directions "I think" :-D 
My email is [email protected]
Hopefully the next time I type here I'm all set.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## ndwgs

Adding you in zen brother, before I get busy. I'll monitor the thread or HO for your updates and reply as I can.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## jaliscojorge

One other question I've got is after I odin to stock uvalem, can I just use odin to flash the root66 md5 image or must I upgrade to stock md5 first?


----------



## ndwgs

Actually, I would go straight to that, no need to update the bootloader, since its stock.

Your /system, /data, /cache will be erased anyway, so you won't have any problems. Also, hold off, I have to upload some zip files I use, or if I get to search them real quick on brown pastures, I want you to download them before you start.

Then I'll post along with it why I suggest you do those. Brb.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ndwgs

jaliscojorge said:


> One other question I've got is after I odin to stock uvalem, can I just use odin to flash the root66 md5 image or must I upgrade to stock md5 first?


Found it!

Ok, this badboy is the Superwipe. I use this religiously when I switch from 4.1.2/4.2/4.2.2/4.3 etc. But make sure you transfer all those pictures, pron vids of Doug's Sexiness, etc from internal SD to Ext SD.

Redundant it may seem, but I do this due to the fact its been proven to work. I never dirty flash for the sake of stability.

If you decide to keep your sdcard, on the second post of the link is his version of No Wipe of SD card.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1945251

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jaliscojorge

cool, actually I already did all the pre stuff and am sitting on stock uvalem right now. Had to go chase the soccer ball for a while. Now shower time, quick lite dinner, put kids to sleep, and hopefully return to vanir :grin:

I'll check the superwipe app for any instinces of something still bad. Gps is back on stock.


----------



## ndwgs

Sweet, log on in your comps Hangouts while you flash, for instantaneous help.

I just got home, I'll be on there as well.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ndwgs

Don't mind the verbal diarrhea on there about Ybor and Dougie's Chasm'O Love

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well I'm back to being infected again. When I first ran it after initial set up gps was good. Then after titanium back up asked about phone id being different I chose to restore old id. Phone rebooted and gps was gone again. I factory reset. Kept new id, gps was slow but Ok. After reboot no cell signal at all twice in a row. In third reboot signal was back and gps slowly came to a good lock. Haven't rebooted anymore but I'll see how it continues to work out. Starting to think my phone doesn't like vanir. Battery drain was very bad as well after just messing with all the settings.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## yosup

@ Doctor Detroit

Damn, nice win streak there, Mr. Auto-Pick. Set it & forget it. Lol. Some serious points being scored all through your roster. Wouldn't have been my lineup (which would've been more along the lines of what Nate went with ... ie. issah NFC-Wes-Cos-Thang), but damn ... let the computer pick for you while you sit in your underwear and scratch your Schweddy Ballz. Pop open a brew and maybe have a Scorgasm. Hehehe ... just rasslin' ya for missing the draft (after all that talk). Granted, your "I will dominate" statement is holding up so far ... but dude, seriously ... Auto-Pick, mang. (jk) Hehe. :fox: :fox:

Thought Stafford was looking good at 91 pts ... till I saw Big Gunz' Manning with 140!! Yikes!

@ Nate

Straight up guerilla warfare in the Yang draw. E'rbody at 2-2. Hahaha. Nate, when you gonna switch up R-Dubz fer Kaetch-Yer-Persnickity? GIve him a break, so he can go do his San'Jizzco Yoga stretches (in the buff) ... you know, Jizzercise. It's taking Cuba Gooding, Jr's "I air dry" to whole nother level. Wurd (say wuh?). :O :zipped:

EDIT :: Hold up ... thought you had RW on your squad? When'd you get Phillip Rivers?


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> ... I never dirty flash for the sake of stability ...


Sure, I'll dirty flash ... but you gotta buy me dinner first. XD


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> edited for your protection
> 
> painful loss for us
> 
> said some bad things to yosup
> 
> I feel very small..
> 
> Its only a game, hope you didn't catch it, my friend....


Yo, man, we've all been there. Just a matter of timing. When it hurts, it hurts. I recall something about CheeseWiz & Sausage euphemisms ... but, I just assumed it was meant for DF (since he's usually on the brunt end of that verbal beat down). S'all good, man. :grin:


----------



## ndwgs

ROFOLOLYLMAO

Dude, I dropped R.Dubblybubbly for CryMyBoney-A-Rivers, because I forgot Norv Turner got fired, and the Bolts are pass happy offense, high octane crap. Less running. More of Gates and unknown wideouts, lol, jk.

Don't get me wrong, Catch-Me-Pwease Will get dropped if they keep Gore Tanker running. Which is fine by me, because I have him, lol.

And yes, I will buy Blef-fast, Munch, and DineMeeh to get that fleshy flash (say whata whoo?)

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

So, I flashed Vanir last week and needless to say, I had about as much fun on it as Jorge is having now. I am about 90% sure it was my fault for rushing through some things and trying to skip, slipstream, tweak all in one giant step. But I got it to how I like it before getting deep in the tweak stage and I made a nandroid just in case. That thing with just /system, /data and /boot was over 2gb in size. That told me that I have something very wrong going on inside. I never figured out why the nandroid was so big, but I did find some other things.

So what I did was rolled up my sleeves and got in there to see what was what. I cleaned out my Titanium folder of all the useless things that I hadn't used since my phone before the Vibe. I peeked as some of the inner files and through the DiskUsage app, I saw that there was about 2gb of my /data partition being used by "system". Total numbskull move. I totally forgot about a "Memory Management" tip that I have given out probably 100 times. If you go into /data/Lost&Found, you can delete all that crap. I did and got a whole 2gb back on my internal that was being wasted as a purgatory environment for failed app loads, reboot dumps, bad disconnects,..., for who knows how long. Nate, this might be something that you should look into, since you use your phone so much for work and are critical on space issues.

While I was in the guts of the phone and in talking to Jorge last night, I decided to strip down my RootBox build of my data, tweak it out Zen-Style. I'm going to add in a few things and basically put out a build for the SGS3 guys that I have been running for a few months now, that is clean and stable and fast. It is still 4.2.2, but it has almost every AOSP feature available. There are some AOSP features that are missing from Vanir that Jorge and I were talking about last night that we wished it had. And since Bulldozer is just porting it, who knows when an update will pop up.

My RB "build" is just a zip-wizard ROM and not a built from source thing. I'm just going to pull the zip apart, fix some things that I use/do and re-zip it up. If anyone is interested, I'll post it up here probably tomorrow night with some extra goodies attached as well.


----------



## ndwgs

Woody, I'm all over that like a MAD HATTER!

I'll try out your build! Rootbox is legit, just so out of touch, outdated, not maintained well... have at it with the tweaks, and i'll be of one of the few that would flash! Just going to hope my IMEI stays intact. Nandroid is using up too much of my space, lol....

About that thing you wanted me to see, that's the reason why I always do a complete wipe, super wipe, and wipe more. I even use the old thing you posted for the wiping of kernel. Also, even before I use superwipe zip, I make sure I ext4 wipe the following:

/wipe data/factory reset
/wipe cache partition

Advanced
/wipe dalvik cache

Mounts and Storage
Format
/cache
/system
/data
/data and /data/media (/sdcard)

All atleast 3 or 4, depending on how tired i am from a long day, lolol.

AND, i believe the partition you found in /data/Lost&Found is deleted and resurrected when you format "*/data and /data/media (/sdcard)*" partition. Because everytime I boot on, my fresh non used up data is 11.3 GB worth out of the 12.05 GB available to you.

Yeah, that partition right there that you mention eats up majority of crap. One time, when I was updating from a 4.1.1 to the latest LJC 4.1.2, I had a little under 4GB of crap in it. But I was bold enough to include to format the last one, and my available became 11 (compared to having about 9 or 8 after fresh update or dirty. Which at the time I thought was normal for TW heavy ROM). So good discovery, i didn't know about it, i just figured transfer majority of the files to my 32 Ext SdCard, and i'm good... and it wiped it clean slate.

Crazy. I didn't know it resides on AOSP Customs as well, i thought it was on TW Based ROM only.


----------



## ndwgs

Sample of my current. Loaded and all, still doesn't affect much of my partition. Majority of the files I got is either on my 32 Ext or 16 ext.










Also, went back to stock, Vanir on Antutu Stock Kernel










Solid fast, even for Stock CM Kernel

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll have to look into that folder woody. Never knew it existed. And I'm for sure going to be flashing your version of rootbox. Even though I got a better handle on the gps problem my battery drain is very excessive to say the least with vanir. It actually lost charge today while driving home and only had waze app running and plugged into the charger I've always used. With very little use and the same apps and settings I had on wicked i was down to 55% battery in 8 hours and down to 51% after an hour and fifteen minutes drive home while hooked to the charger.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## Woody

I haven't run Antutu in forever. Actually had to download it. 
My RB build with no OC but massive UV.


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> Well I'm back to being infected again. When I first ran it after initial set up gps was good. Then after titanium back up asked about phone id being different I chose to restore old id. Phone rebooted and gps was gone again. I factory reset. Kept new id, gps was slow but Ok. After reboot no cell signal at all twice in a row. In third reboot signal was back and gps slowly came to a good lock. Haven't rebooted anymore but I'll see how it continues to work out. Starting to think my phone doesn't like vanir. Battery drain was very bad as well after just messing with all the settings.
> 
> All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


You still having GPS issues? If so I'll bring it up next time I'm in a hangout with the team.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drjjones426

The yousup! Domination is my game. Where's B been? I believe he was saying something about his fantasy greatness. ::cough:: 0-4::cough::....here's a scenario I'd like some feedback on a trade in my other fantasy league. Joique bell and AJ Green for demaryius Thomas and Willis mcgahee.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Shiz', It's better than before but not to prior to vanir state. When at first boot after waiting ten minutes after flash it worked fine. After a reboot it refused to even find any birds. Then it began to lock on but to only 2 or 3 sat's, after a while longer it got about 11 locks. Now it seems to be initiating ok but it locks in a signal for a few seconds then completelly drops all locks then after about 5 to 10 seconds it gets a good signal but that lock, drop, then lock again happens every time an app that uses gps is openned. Before flashing vanir again on the stock rooted md5 rom the gps was working consistent, quick locks and strong signal.


----------



## ndwgs

LMAO! drjjones!

that's garbage!

I got Bell, who you want?

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> Thanks Shiz', It's better than before but not to prior to vanir state. When at first boot after waiting ten minutes after flash it worked fine. After a reboot it refused to even find any birds. Then it began to lock on but to only 2 or 3 sat's, after a while longer it got about 11 locks. Now it seems to be initiating ok but it locks in a signal for a few seconds then completelly drops all locks then after about 5 to 10 seconds it gets a good signal but that lock, drop, then lock again happens every time an app that uses gps is openned. Before flashing vanir again on the stock rooted md5 rom the gps was working consistent, quick locks and strong signal.


Has it worked well on other custom ROMs or just the stock ones?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

It was working fine on wicked V10 rom.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> It was working fine on wicked V10 rom.
> 
> All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


Is that a TW or AOSP based ROM? Also aren't you d2tmo?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

It's a TW rom. And yeah I'm d2tmo.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> LMAO! drjjones!
> 
> that's garbage!
> 
> I got Bell, who you want?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


In the trade I gave AJ and bell to get mcgahee and Demaryius. I really only wanted demaryius but to make it happen we had to add in the 2nd players

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## lapdog01

@drjjones
You dont need any advice here...youre 4-0...'nuff said
From my Quarantined GS3


----------



## Br1cK'd

Calling me out eh? With the flood and subsequent move, my attentions have been diverted, but I think a new, and realistic, goal for me, 0 wins all year.

Truth, Zen4 Style!


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> It's a TW rom. And yeah I'm d2tmo.
> 
> All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


I'll see what I can find out. Most if not all aosp ROMs for touchwiz devices are basically ports and the propriety files are basically hacked up to work with aosp. I'll scan the different gerrits for possible fixes.

N4-VanirAOSP


----------



## jaliscojorge

That's great shiz, the gps has been very usable. The one thing that is bugging me though is that in order for the phone to gain any charge it needs to have the screen off. If I'm using it specially with a gps app the battery will drain instead of charge.

All Zen ZFFZ I've been infected


----------



## ndwgs

@Yosup...

How about that UCLA? Wow, didn't think I'd see the Utes get picked off like that in my lifetime while I lived there! I retract that back, I remember when they first got to PAC Country after being in MWC, they were welcomed by Veteran PAC teams with all Losses, lol.

Even though I never went to that school, I did however saw the amazing run for unbeaten record 13-0 back in 2008(?), beating BAMA at Sugar Bowl? Yeah, I was at Rice Eccles Stadium with a bunch of my co workers (whom are my superiors, college grads from Ute Country).

Both ND and USC (MY FAVES) are going to battle it out. With Kiffin out, I see my ND beat them.


----------



## drjjones426

Go Tigers!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Woody

d2Tmo guys. Here is WoodBox. It is a modified RootBox. No need to flash Gapps, as I have already integrated them. Plus a few other goodies like Black G+, Hangouts, Maps, Adaway, new Bootanimation, build.prop tweaks and a few other trinkets. Don't forget that this is a 4.2.2, so might behoove to Nandroid. IT comes with RB stock kernel, but I will upload some other ones here in a bit. Internet connection is a bit wonky tonight for some reason.

There seems to be some issue with the upload to Dev-Host. I'll have to upload to Dropbox. More time. Sorry fellas.

Let me know.

I have another Zip for everyone uploading that has a crap-ton ThemeChooser.apk and some High-Level hacking apps. Once uploaded have at it.

Edit: Uploading to Dropbox takes forever as you know. So it should be in here hopefully soon.

Edit2: Try this one

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3l1vxo84wlrj2eg/WoodBox.zip

Fun Stuff is uploading and I am getting ready to watch a movie. Be back later.


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks Woody...D'loading while also having a Mooooooooovi night Will report


----------



## Woody

Here is a zip of all the ThemeChooser.apks that I've collected. All are free on the brownside. There are some high level hack apks. One in particularly I like works well in a hotel lobby. Link into an unsecured wifi spot. Link into the wifi and connect. Open the apk and select Kill All. Then look up. All the people linked into the wifi router will lose their internet connection and look up from their monitors. There's some others goodies that you can find on your own. This is not d2Tmo specific, btw.
https://db.tt/L23KtiJG
^^^Do Not Flash. Just unzip and install like normal apks.

Edit: It's a big file. Wifi preferred. Sorry fellas and lady.


----------



## Woody

Here's Lean Kernel that works well. 
https://db.tt/Em8AhfGv

Here's a sample of undervolt.












Same frequency from bottom of lowest voltage picture all the way down. 162min freq.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks woody! Going to download now.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

The kernel is named for att but i take it it's compatible for tmobile?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

Yep. It'll work just fine.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Woody. I just attempted to install woodbox but I'm getting a failed message from twrp. No other details just a red "failed" notice as soon as it begins to update partitions.


----------



## Woody

Hmm Ok, Lappy got a failed install too. Just nandroid and I'll work on it later on this week. Maybe I just added too much in there. I'll baby step it back a bit and work on some things.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Don't know why but I did a nandroid back to vanir, was going to try a different rom while you responded and I did the ndwgs wipe, kernel wipe, superwipe X2 only not X3 like ndwgs :goodcry: . Decided for the heck of it to attempt to flash woodbox again and boom, rootbox now installed. Don't know what happened the first time?


----------



## 0909xelA

Romo! Your head should be smashed with 2 1/2 inch heels. Ugh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well it did flash but there is no gapps. I've been trying to find the best package for this but the rootbox page is down. And the thread on the brown side is closed.


----------



## sugartibbs

0909xela, pm me , it could be of interest, Romo killed my fantasy team...nott why im here WOODY NEED HELP...TABLET STUFF, PM ME


----------



## Woody

Hold on Jorge, I'm uploading the gapps now.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Great. But I'm wondering what is a sure sign to tell the difference between your version and the original because I'm wondering if I may have tapped on the wrong version since I had them in the same folder.
Referring to had them in the same folder while flashing.


----------



## Woody

https://db.tt/Q8fEy4wp
Gapps ^^^

Check in the build.prop for wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=420
I put that in there to restrict the amount of times it scans for a Wifi signal every 7mins.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thank for the gapps woody. But upon flashing them I realized my mistake and noticed that I indeed flashed the original rootbox by where twrp started out when I chose the install option and it went to my last flashed zip. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Woody

It's all good. Back to the drawing board, but I'm going to bed for the night. Take care man.


----------



## ndwgs

*FRAAANNNKKKKKK

THHEEE

TTTAAANNNKKKKKK

DIESELLLLLLLLL

MUSCLEEEEEEE

POOOOWWWAAAAHHHHHH

HAMSTEEERRRRRR

VEEERRRNNNNNOOOOONNNN

MOFO

DAVISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*

*LETS GOOOO NNIIIINNEERRRRRSSSSSSS*


----------



## ndwgs

@ DrJJones...

I'm so sorry for you loss.

If you need help, please let us know, we have a thunderous help in this thread...

Or call, 1-800-Cry-River

That is all...

Philip Rivers.... Rivers DELIVERED THE BOLT THUNDERING WIN.

Tibby believed in him. I rode the tide... OKIE Style....


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> @ DrJJones...
> 
> I'm so sorry for you loss.
> 
> If you need help, please let us know, we have a thunderous help in this thread...
> 
> Or call, 1-800-Cry-River
> 
> That is all...
> 
> Philip Rivers.... Rivers DELIVERED THE BOLT THUNDERING WIN.
> 
> Tibby believed in him. I rode the tide... OKIE Style....


 Close game! We shall meet again! I still retain 1st place and bragging rights that go with it tho!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## drjjones426

Double


----------



## yosup

UW loses to Stanford (stupid stupid stupid special teams mistakes), Seahawks can't friggin convert any 3rd downs (2-of-friggin-12 = ridiculous) against the Colts, Rafael Nadal loses to Djokovic (who seriously annoys me), and Dario Franchitti has a "spinal fracture" ... wut duh fffffuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh!!!

@ Alex9090

That last pass was simply ... turrible. How did he not see that dude? If it makes you feel any better, at least it wasn't Matt Schaub playing for you. :goodcry:

@ Nate

Matt Schaub should just change his name to Pick Six. Sheesh, that guy is so inconsistent. One moment, he's throwing decent (with that Matt Hasselbeck look goin on up top). Then, it's just a matter of when (not if) ... he'll throw that dumb pass for an INT ... that gets trotted downfield for a TD. Dude sucks. How the fowk did he do so well against the Seahawks? Fargin bastage. :emoji_u1f621:

What was impressive was the 49'ers holding them to 3 points ... without Patrick Willis or Aldon Smith. Then there's the Frank Gore effect ... 153 yards. Damn. Eric Reid's looking awesome out there, but the dude that scares me is Navarro Bowman. How does such a big dude move so fast? :fox:

( and, yes, UCLA is legit this year. Hundley's on fire lately, and they've got a solid RB. They've recruited really well the last few years so probably stealing some of USC's illustrious thunder as of late. Greg Roman, dude ... it's possible, it's possible. Esp. after this last game, I'm sure he's looking mighty fine to the USC admins. Hehe. )


----------



## sugartibbs

Tibbs (in the turd oerson) paid in full doc,Tibbs may not make the playoffs, somebody in Florida sent me edible underwear, hope your happy, your friend Mr.tibbs...oooh your like 54000 and one, waaaa, waaa, want my ba, ba momma, ba, ba

Just snuggle up to yosups avatar, uummmm after im done..

no shame in going second, rubber gloves make hotties nervous


----------



## yosup

The *Nex*(us) *Big Thing* ... 5", Snapdragon 800, 2 GB RAM, 2300 mAh, 8 MP ... and still no ext sd (arghhh).

( yawn ) ... I just lost wood. :goodcry:

If it were Apple, this phone would be called the Nexus 4C. Just a dumbed down G2. Rather underwhelming. The price better be damn good, but the lack of ext sd kills me. Moto, LG, & Goojizzles ... wtf, mang ... how difficult / expensive is it to add an ext sd slot?

Nexus 5 Service Manual Leaks Out Giving Us Images and Confirmed Specs

LG D821 - Service Manual (scribd)

( lol ... looks like that Service Manual on scribd was removed. Oh well, the wurd is out, bitches ... )


----------



## sugartibbs

yosup, you know where we are, dont make me perp walk you over there


----------



## yosup

We're in the jungle, baby ...

( and, yes, fantasy chix, mang ... warm up all ya want ... do wut ya like (hopefully what she said) ... :fox: )


----------



## sugartibbs

hey johnny two times go get yosup, make him see itour way ..see.. ....yeah boss yeah boss yosup, yosup,


----------



## yosup

I'm gonna go get the papers the papers ...

- Classic :grin:

( u best double-glove it if you're goin for sloppy seconds ...  )


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey lappy, I installed wallet per your sprint prop method and reverted to T-Mobile and tried it out today and it works. Thanks lappy. On rootbox 4.2 rom. I personally think that vanir rom had a more updated set of features but for some reason it just wouldn't run right on my phone. I even had two bsod yesterday requiring a battery pull. Which was what made me look elsewhere. Can't wait to try out woodbox once woody figures out what was causing the flash failure error.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

yosup got the mail

a big fish wuz the headline

it was only biz....


----------



## lapdog01

jaliscojorge said:


> Hey lappy, I installed wallet per your sprint prop method and reverted to T-Mobile and tried it out today and it works. Thanks lappy. On rootbox 4.2 rom. I personally think that vanir rom had a more updated set of features but for some reason it just wouldn't run right on my phone. I even had two bsod yesterday requiring a battery pull. Which was what made me look elsewhere. Can't wait to try out woodbox once woody figures out what was causing the flash failure error.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> Glad that Wallet works for ya Jorge. I am going to try Woodbox also, just waitin on modfather to tweak. I will have a surprise for you once woodbox drops also


----------



## jaliscojorge

A double treat. I'm anxious now 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

price of admission

a little steep these days,bro

want my m.t.v.....


----------



## sugartibbs

Baseball is a game

Best played in St. Louis, Miss

catch, throw, hit,its easy

woodrow, were destinys child


----------



## ndwgs

DrJJones, mannnnn

Whats up with the trade denial, huh??? Lololol

Who you want mannng??

C'mon, you gots to trade at one point!

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> DrJJones, mannnnn
> 
> Whats up with the trade denial, huh??? Lololol
> 
> Who you want mannng??
> 
> C'mon, you gots to trade at one point!
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


Lmao. You didn't even make an offer. I figure why mess up a good thing though!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ndwgs

drjjones426 said:


> Lmao. You didn't even make an offer. I figure why mess up a good thing though!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


Lolol, I did! Asked who you want for him, that's why it was empty! If you seen your email. Or in the app. You prolly just auto-deny fockar!

You can counter trade, and pick one of my players. I was willing!

Bleh. Let me at it with you again for a loss, haarrr harrr! Bragging rights baby!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> Lolol, I did! Asked who you want for him, that's why it was empty! If you seen your email. Or in the app. You prolly just auto-deny fockar!
> 
> You can counter trade, and pick one of my players. I was willing!
> 
> Bleh. Let me at it with you again for a loss, haarrr harrr! Bragging rights baby!
> 
> Still want him?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## drjjones426

Going on the third day without a post...hope all is well in the world!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Woody

WoodBoxV2

Gapps

FunStuff <---Don't Flash this. Just Unzip

LeanKernel7.2exp2

Ok, let's try this again. For d2 devices, gents.

I'll put my LK settings and voltages in here tomorrow. If Lappy throws something up in here, I'll throw my settings up for that too.


----------



## lapdog01

Nice wood. I will distribute my surprise privately, so that I don't screw myself out of future goodies. Thanks for this. Downloading, but may have to flash tommorrow

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

Having big time data issues with slim beta, slooooowwwwww, maybe time to move on, Doc, ill see you soon honey, its a marathon, and fresh needs a lesson in time out.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'll be downloading soon woody. Hopefully I'll get some time this weekend to try it out? Thanks woody.

All ZFFZ


----------



## Raykovitz

SEAHAWKS !!!!

That is All... Carry on


----------



## lapdog01

Having big time data issues with slim beta, slooooowwwwww, maybe time to move on, Doc, ill see you soon honey, its a marathon, and fresh needs a lesson in time out.

Slim....no good for the long haul

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

I've been having a good experience with the carbon nigthlys so far. I'm currently on the 20131009-0025 version. Haven't upgraded to a newer nightly yet.

All ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> SEAHAWKS !!!!
> 
> That is All... Carry on


ROFL

Goodstuff...

That is All.. Carry On

Ohhh...

4 9 e r s 4 L i f e

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ndwgs

Woody said:


> WoodBoxV2
> Gapps
> FunStuff <---Don't Flash this. Just Unzip
> LeanKernel7.2exp2
> 
> Ok, let's try this again. For d2 devices, gents.
> 
> I'll put my LK settings and voltages in here tomorrow. If Lappy throws something up in here, I'll throw my settings up for that too.


Bigggg Woody!

I'll have to flash. My crack-flash in me will do this in the weekend!

Vanir is solid. Too solid to make no nice in my flashy ways..

Question: What happened to mskip's pinned thread down and all closed out? S3 thread

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## sugartibbs

Woodrow, my brother shhhh, Cardinals, cardinals, cardinals, just just fluff the pillow, and lay back, you should be used to it, my little wiggle spank,,


----------



## sugartibbs

Disneyland, mickey ears, were immune we only think of hall of fame, try to keep up Cinci


----------



## sugartibbs

World series

Wacha,wacha wacha


----------



## amandadam

Hey all,been a while since my last post.I've been on Dandroid for several months and finally decided to flash a 4.3... rom and it's nice.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2487715

Also been using Themer, which is really cool.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mycolorscreen.themer


----------



## amandadam

sugartibbs said:


> World series
> 
> Wacha,wacha wacha


I'm the illest motherfucker from here to gardena
Well I'm as cool as a cucumber in a bowl of hot sauce

So what'cha what'cha what'cha want what'cha want

Go Red Sox


----------



## lapdog01

Nice to see ya post bro :grin:


----------



## ndwgs

(SEE ME *KAEPERNICKING)*


----------



## sugartibbs

oh no amandadam, how unfortunate, to root for a team that sold Babe Ruth,

There are ghosts at Busch

The boys of summer must play

Hot dog, peanuts, yes

I love baseball


----------



## lapdog01

I wonder...where is Mr_psycho?????,......Big Dog Kmc?????.the xrider?? Me noob? ¿. If you see this post holla at your Zen brothas...just like to know how you are

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

myself, xrider is in college, noob too , they may have actually seen a nude women, and not online, it can effect your posts, you know buying flowers, texting..MP is different last I heard he was taking care of family business in Florida, be great to hear from him..

Big dog, im sure hes around, avatar changes start stuff, conversation, but i like mine, she looks horny


----------



## Woody

MP in Florida? I thought he was in Hawaii sipping pina coladas and taking care of the family there. Oh well, hope all is good with him. N00B is still in high school, but they have girls there too, so that is probably the case with him. Haven't seen him on the brownside lately either. X, well he's X and we all know about him and his towels, so he might have his hands full .

Edy? B? I haven't been on HO for a bit, so not sure if they are on there. Might stop in tonight and say hey once the misses goes to bed. Tuesday is a drinking night for me, so I should be up for a bit longer than usual.


----------



## ndwgs

Woods, do u get heating issues on Woodbox?

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Woody

That's a negative Red Rider.

I'll post my whole setup later on with what I have deleted, froze, installed, tweaked,...cause for some reason I cannot get it to flash correctly when I zip it all up..


----------



## Woody

Here are my LK Freqs/Voltages.

I use InteractiveX/Deadline

1728 1225

1620 1225

1512 1200

1458 1100

1350 1100

1242 1100

1134 1075

1026 1000

918 975

810 925

702 925

594 900

486 875

384 875

192 875

@Jorge, Nate said last night that he got WoodBox to flash on the third try. He was having some heating issues, but I think bc LK's voltages are set so high at default that might be the reason. You can go lower on the voltz if you want, but I found that my music started to pop when I was set too low on the lower freqs, so mine are a bit higher. I also clocked it back to 1512, as it spent little to no time in 1600-1700 freqs, so why keep it that high.

These are Swiftks' settings fromthe LK thread. His are a bit lower than mine, but we all know that chipsets are different.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44129424&postcount=512


----------



## sugartibbs

here we go, please, please, please, World Series,,,


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks woody, I haven't attempted to flash it yet. I've been occupied with my daughters kindle hd. She wanted it to look like a Nexus so I did it for her this weekend. Then yesterday she dropped it. It would no longer boot passed the Kindle fire screen. Luckily still under warranty. But can't return it with the modified recovery. I was able to use woodworking clamps to tighten and bend it enough for it to make contact with the battery or whatever came loose inside to return it to complete stock before calling for a replacement :-D, phew.

All ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

mesa151980 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


? Huh.. Uhh

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Woody

ndwgs said:


> ? Huh.. Uhh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Not sure about that one.

I reported it to be removed since there is nothing from him in the post. Mesa is more than welcome to post in here and say hi, but that post was just the OP.

I also removed the birth years from everyone and the FFL link, so once his post gets removed, those will not be around anymore.


----------



## shiznu

Woody said:


> Not sure about that one.
> 
> I reported it to be removed since there is nothing from him in the post. Mesa is more than welcome to post in here and say hi, but that post was just the OP.
> 
> I also removed the birth years from everyone and the FFL link, so once his post gets removed, those will not be around anymore.


Wait, what is going on around here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

Someone came in and quoted the whole OP but didn't post anything. Post was removed.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well called amazon today. And I'll be getting a free fast kindle charger and cable. $30 worth on amazon. Was told that the charging problem was caused by not using the proper charger. The one they are sending is designed especially for my Kindle to fix the no charging problem. So once I receive it I'll be calling back to say it didn't fix the problem and will get a new Kindle :-D

All ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

What's up fellas? I see the lounge has been slow as of late. So many of us on hangouts now, nobody waits for the 6 o'clock news anymore, instant society.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

KAEPER-DAVISGORE-NICKING!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

^^^^^^^????? :-D

All ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> KAEPER-DAVISGORE-NICKING!!!!!!!!


RW gets sacked 7 muthu-friggin times. Ridonkulous. 2 of 11 on 3rd downs. Marshawn Lynch has 23 firggin yards. Only 5 point margin on the lame ass St. LouJizz Rams? Wtf?? Rams have a good front 7, but c'mon dude ... it's the friggin Rams. :emoji_u1f621:

Losing both tackles is a nightmare scenario, but this is too much, mang. If Bowie and McQuiston can't handle this shit, they may as well go back and bend RW over themselves ... time to play Kaetch-Persnickity up the cornhole. Fargggggg!! At least I don't have to worry about Aldon Smith blasting through the left side no mo. He still in rehab ain't he? They tried to make me go to rehab, but I said ... no, no, no. :goodcry:

*OT*:

Rather distracting ... when you're watching a tv show/movie, and the people are talking ... into their home screens. If you're not gonna pony up for a real phone call, at least turn the screen off (so it won't be so obvious). Gimme sumodat proximity sensor sheit, mang. Is that too much to ask? Lol.


----------



## ndwgs

Whatcha talking about Mang? Proximity is the new obvious... And by mean obvious, I meant:

Talking in speaker, yellin, inyaFACE, Screen on, puttin'n'neahmouf, walkie talkie motha porkie kind of phone.

Gone the days of puttin'in'eah kinda phone.

HO is the new text.

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/google-hangouts-and-photos-save-some.html?m=1

Courtesy of Shred

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

Lol ... I meant in actual tv shows or movies when people make/receive phone calls ... and they're talking into their home screens. Bothers me to see those dock icons burning brightly from the screen - ie. all while the phone is next to their ears. Either proximity sensors don't work like they used to, or nobody's got a budget to make real phone calls as part of the production.


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> Lol ... I meant in actual tv shows or movies when people make/receive phone calls ... and they're talking into their home screens. Bothers me to see those dock icons burning brightly from the screen - ie. all while the phone is next to their ears. Either proximity sensors don't work like they used to, or nobody's got a budget to make real phone calls as part of the production.


Mine turns dark as it should. In fact sometimes its hard to dial in numbers on automated calls because I get too close to the sensor.
Yosup Mang, need you on HO!! Holla at ur boy mang.

Hope everyone had a great Halloween. I'll be doing sit ups till the new year to burn off the shit I ate/am eating lol.

Nexus 5 has ur name on it Yo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

I agree gunny, we are in hangouts so much I don't check in here as much. Oh well I'm happy for anyone that doesn't know I'll be getting a nice new toy on Monday. The anticipation is killing me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amandadam

Shiznu,you're getting the 5? Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Gonna need a 13th 14th and 15 man today. LMFAO

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

shiznu said:


> I agree gunny, we are in hangouts so much I don't check in here as much. Oh well I'm happy for anyone that doesn't know I'll be getting a nice new toy on Monday. The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wish I could spring for that bad boy


----------



## jaliscojorge

C'mon Lappy, you know you want it. Go for it :-D

All ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm putting my eyes on it 
But I'll have to wait until after Christmas in case the wifey really wants to surprise me with one seeing as I mentioned I wanted one and she just recently got her hands on the LG G2?

All ZFFZ


----------



## Raykovitz

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Gonna need a 13th 14th and 15 man today. LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHhahahahahaahah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT in Our HOUSE ...


----------



## shiznu

Looky looky looky have a look at my Sig.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

That's awesome shiz. Hope to join you sooner rather than later. What was the total damage for that bad boy?

All ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> That's awesome shiz. Hope to join you sooner rather than later. What was the total damage for that bad boy?
> 
> All ZFFZ


Mine was 393.00 after taxes and two day shipping. I opted for the black 16gb model. Hope that helps.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Cool, thanks for the info shiz. That's even cheaper than my wives G2. We payed full price for it from T-Mobile. I haven't compared the specs on both of them yet but unless I'm missing something important I'm blindly putting my money on the N5 ????

All ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Hey Jorge, I read that there is a full port for 4.4 on the LGG2 that is working like a champ. Might want to check it out (if she'll let you flash it). If I can find the link, I'll post it up here later on. I have been dropping hints like a madman around the house for Xmas. Will put the pressure on after my boy's birthday right after Thanksgiving.

Shiz Get a bumper on that thing. I saw a post from a guy yesterday that dropped it 1foot and the screen cracked all the way across. Sure can happen to any phone, but when a bumper is under $40, why take the chance. From everything that I have read, I will definitely root it, but may keep it on stock for some time. I am very impressed with KK in general. hopefully by the time I get mine, the custom section will be bountiful.


----------



## drjjones426

shiznu said:


> Mine was 393.00 after taxes and two day shipping. I opted for the black 16gb model. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Let us know how the battery is. Its the one thing that concerns me with it only being 2300mah and non removable

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## sugartibbs

Dr. Jones, your friend Tibbs, I know fantasy football is way down on your list of priorities

Missus missus Jones

Sugartibbs rollin the bones

See you on sunday


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ Woody, She wants some apps that require root to install them since they would be pushed to system/app. But she is very very. Did I say very? ???? picky and at the same time "untrustfull" as to what I do to her phone. So unless she clearly asks me to do anything to her phone I'm not touching it. The conversation about me getting the N5 came up again today from her. But only because there is a catch that is convenient to her. Catch is. Daughter wants my S3, Mother-in-law likes my daughter's galaxy s relay 4g. So I buy the N5, give my S3 to my daughter and my wife gives my daughter's phone to her mom. Hmmmmm? Win and loose for me. But ultimately I guess it's more of a win? Right? ????

All ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Just reporting back wood I now have the spigen non slip bumper with the air pocket's on the inside. Looks like a solid case it just adds a little weight and bulk. Gonna try and rock it until the Google made ones come in. They seem nice.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjjones426

sugartibbs said:


> Dr. Jones, your friend Tibbs, I know fantasy football is way down on your list of priorities
> 
> Missus missus Jones
> Sugartibbs rollin the bones
> See you on sunday


Me lovey some fantasy. Me love it loonngg time!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> @ Woody, She wants some apps that require root to install them since they would be pushed to system/app. But she is very very. Did I say very? ???? picky and at the same time "untrustfull" as to what I do to her phone. So unless she clearly asks me to do anything to her phone I'm not touching it. The conversation about me getting the N5 came up again today from her. But only because there is a catch that is convenient to her. Catch is. Daughter wants my S3, Mother-in-law likes my daughter's galaxy s relay 4g. So I buy the N5, give my S3 to my daughter and my wife gives my daughter's phone to her mom. Hmmmmm? Win and loose for me. But ultimately I guess it's more of a win? Right? ????
> 
> All ZFFZ


What is the loose J? Did I miss something?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

shiznu said:


> What is the loose J? Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 Just my daughter's phone which is a very good phone for her and the cost of it. That's the only loose shiz'. Other than that it's pure win 

All ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

How are you liking the N5 Shiz'?

All ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> How are you liking the N5 Shiz'?
> 
> All ZFFZ


Absolutely in love with it. Highly recommend getting one as soon as possible.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

I checked last night and it's between 3 to 4 weeks out of availability :-/

All ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

By the way, what's the best way to deal with the 0 folder made by 4.3 now that I've downgraded back to 4.1.2 in preparation for a stable experience for my daughter?

All ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

TMO will start selling the N5 16 GB virtually on Nov 14th and in stores on the 20th. $450 or $47 down and $17 a mo. I might just do that. I don't wanna wait a month+ for that badboy!


----------



## jaliscojorge

The only thing I don't like about that is the price. The 32gb version is marked at $399 on Google.

All ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well, I've placed my order on Google play store. Now to wait. But now my wife says that it's going to be my early Christmas gift :-(. Which makes me feel kind of ripped off since I was planning to buy it myself anyway. :-/
Oh and total was $444. Something for the 32 gb version with 2-3 day shipping.

All ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

I'm crying over here. The Zen Mob is going N5 and I'm blowing in the wind. Sugar, hold my hand...please. The only way I could get one for myself is to sell my gs3 but that creates problems..1. I can't go without a phone while waiting on it 2. It doesn't matter because I'm on vzw, locked in for another 13months. If it would work on vzw then I might have a go at it. With all that said, my girl desperately needs a new phone so looks like she'll be getting one for Xmas, she's still using her captivate on T-Mobile, its so slow. I'm hoping to also pop on an N7 for her as well for Xmas, she deserves it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

You wont be the only one gunny. Im taking a pass on the N5.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjjones426

I'm passing on the N5 also. Sticking to my note 2 for now, don't see a need since I'm running an unofficial CM 4.4 build as of now.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Raykovitz

I'm Drivin The sIII till she dies..... Cause I'm poor !!!


----------



## amandadam

Raykovitz said:


> I'm Drivin The sIII till she dies..... Cause I'm poor !!!


I'm using my Vibrant as my mp3 player via blue tooth; great sound with Wolfson chip and Voodoo.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Speaking of the vibrant. Anyone know of a way to bypass the pattern lock lockout from too many wrong patterns attempted? My Godson locked his dad's vibrant that way. I had installed a custom rom on it a few years back. No working sim card in it and no active connection to a WiFi source either.Trying to avoid factory resetting it if possible. But if no other option then it'll have to be.

All ZFFZ


----------



## amandadam

jaliscojorge said:


> Speaking of the vibrant. Anyone know of a way to bypass the pattern lock lockout from too many wrong patterns attempted? My Godson locked his dad's vibrant that way. I had installed a custom rom on it a few years back. No working sim card in it and no active connection to a WiFi source either.Trying to avoid factory resetting it if possible. But if no other option then it'll have to be.
> 
> All ZFFZ


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800799


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks for the links amandadam. Going to give it a shot.

Not Having any luck. usb debugging seems to be turned of on the phone and in recovery adb sees it but it says the directories it's supposed to acces aren't there. I'll keep at it.


----------



## shiznu

Well I'm very glad I pulled the trigger on the N5. It was a huge upgrade from my completely broken N4 and halfway broken toro. BTW does anyone have any info and/or links to replacing a screen? I'm under the impression that it's gonna be a PITA if I don't drop around 100$-150$ on the screen and LCD assembly.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3W5K1

shiznu said:


> Well I'm very glad I pulled the trigger on the N5. It was a huge upgrade from my completely broken N4 and halfway broken toro. BTW does anyone have any info and/or links to replacing a screen? I'm under the impression that it's gonna be a PITA if I don't drop around 100$-150$ on the screen and LCD assembly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I got a screen out of a bad ESN phone for pretty cheap.
Something to think about. Check eBay


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny Im always holding your hand, Im skipping the N5, and the S5, Ill get KitKat the old fashion way, I like my s3 just fine

I dont know amandadam, never locked it, Ill see, there has to be something on a brownside search

Congrats Drjones, my boys had a bad day, they've been doing that alot lately...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Well I tried as many things as I could to bypass the pattern lockout but nothing worked. I guess the rom being a froyo rom didn't help any. But I did learn more about adb commands and found some pretty usefull apps as well. Factory reset it is now because I'm done losing any more time on it. Its going to be used as a "tablet" for his kid anyway.


----------



## sugartibbs

I cant be positive, but it listed Vibrant as one of the devices this will clear lockscreen on, its supposed to work on any android that uses that pathway, you can relock it afterward, otherwise its a factory reset. Ive never tried it but if you run out of options,,,,,


----------



## shiznu

DR3W5K1 said:


> I got a screen out of a bad ESN phone for pretty cheap.
> Something to think about. Check eBay


Did it have the LCD still attached? That's what I'm hearing is the difficult part. I looked at a site that had OEM replacement parts. That site said it was difficult and required special tools to separate the lcd from the screen that's the only part that worries me getting a screen and digitizer only. I will look on eBay and see if they have both of them for a better price.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> Well I tried as many things as I could to bypass the pattern lockout but nothing worked. I guess the rom being a froyo rom didn't help any. But I did learn more about adb commands and found some pretty usefull apps as well. Factory reset it is now because I'm done losing any more time on it. Its going to be used as a "tablet" for his kid anyway.


did u try the factory reset? Shouldn't be a big deal unless I'm missing something. Or just Odin back or something. Or in adb maybe clear data. Not sure about apps to do it. I'm not saying there aren't any but it kinda defeats the security pin and would make it easier to steal phones.

Edit if you have adb setup just adb pull whatever your scared of loosing. I clean my nexus devices with full wipe with factory images and then I just push my tbu and whatever I want back on it. I guess I just don't understand why the factory reset is something that you don't wanna do.
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

Hey everyone go to nexus 5 general and read my thread. I think youll see what I was saying about no one seems to care about rootz. Read b16 answer and my response under it. Voice opinions if you have one.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3W5K1

shiznu said:


> Did it have the LCD still attached? That's what I'm hearing is the difficult part. I looked at a site that had OEM replacement parts. That site said it was difficult and required special tools to separate the lcd from the screen that's the only part that worries me getting a screen and digitizer only. I will look on eBay and see if they have both of them for a better price.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 this LCD was still attached. Plug in the screen using one cable.
Put phone back together good as new


----------



## DR3W5K1

DR3W5K1 said:


> this LCD was still attached. Plugged in the screen using the one cable.
> Put phone back together good as new


----------



## shiznu

DR3W5K1 said:


> this LCD was still attached. Plug in the screen using one cable.
> Put phone back together good as new


Thanks ill order the one that has both. Thanks for your help. Trying to get it fixed for my wife.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

@ Tibbs, thanks for the zip. But I've already factory reset it last night. I'll save it for another opportunity to try it. 
@ shiz, he wanted to avoid factory reset if possible to avoid setting it all back up since he didn't have any backups made of his apps or rom. And I just took it as a challenge.


----------



## jaliscojorge

shiznu said:


> Hey everyone go to nexus 5 general and read my thread. I think youll see what I was saying about no one seems to care about rootz. Read b16 answer and my response under it. Voice opinions if you have one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You referring to a post on the brown side right?

All ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Any bad boyz out there any more,...cm11+apex lancher+Koontz 4.4 kernal, isn't that what this thread is for, It works nice


----------



## sugartibbs

Id like to hear about it potheads, do the deed


----------



## sugartibbs

Bunch of Hunger game , Oh Tibbs we forgot how to mod, ....I think Im gonna puke, ...kitten fur hairballs


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah, for the rookies thats code


----------



## sugartibbs

I have seen the lake

The white waves settle my soul

forgive me lord,,,Tibbs

Haiku


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey it's tibbs up in here!

All ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Read, Read, Read before you do the official 4.3, Nate has some interesting insight, Be aware,


----------



## Woody

Just ordered my physical Google Wallet card. No fees, no balance, no money (right now) and yes I actually read the TOS for this thing.

If anything, it'll be a nice souvenir for when it fails and finally dies unless the physicality bring it back to life.


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey woodrow, can you loan a brother a few bitcoins? Im a little short this month


----------



## samsgun357

jaliscojorge said:


> You referring to a post on the brown side right?
> 
> All ZFFZ


 That's a negative Rafterman, here on RW.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

I managed to get a vizio co-star with Google TV from Wally World for $20. A lot of the reviews I read were negative but they were old, newer reviews were more favorable. Either way for twenty bills I'm happy.

Tibby can you come over and play today? I might get scared when it gets dark.

KitKat is a hype
Welcome to the new dark side
Android Milky Way

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostdef69

hello peep!. still using my 3 year old vibrant. How thing going guys?


----------



## Mostdef69

well i upgrade newest Android 4.4 nothing work on my vibrant. getting error status 0 and other error status 7. i dont think the 4,4 will not run on my end but i have seen just 4 users that can install on their vibrant.


----------



## shiznu

Mostdef69 said:


> well i upgrade newest Android 4.4 nothing work on my vibrant. getting error status 0 and other error status 7. i dont think the 4,4 will not run on my end but i have seen just 4 users that can install on their vibrant.


You updated to the very latest recovery? Could be a bad download. Gotta be careful using those ports tho. You can restore nandroid right?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

jaliscojorge said:


> You referring to a post on the brown side right?
> 
> All ZFFZ





birdman said:


> Birdman signing in.


Yes this is correct. I'm actually back on stock rooted but mostly because I fill up my storage to fast downloading shit and need most of it for saving play music for offline so I don't kill my 2.5gb in a week. Still sad to see no discussion on development on the newest nexus. To many fanbois I guess. Oh well xda is the place just gotta ignore those 16yr old trolls.

Edit WTF is that birdman shit I was trying to quote gunny. Tibbs their watching me man!!! 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

mostdef, theres a workaround, but you must have the latest version of cwm, and they are charging for it, I just tried to attach it, but its copyrighted, wont upload, though there is a workaround but its one time, error message 7 is an old friend of mine...

you can do it, if your ornry enough, and im pretty sure you are, chao


----------



## sugartibbs

Well , Well, its Friday night ladies...


----------



## sugartibbs

Oh Tibbs were so scared of those apple bullies, were hiding under the bed...


----------



## samsgun357

Its time to re-inflate the egos up in here. One man has single handidly carried y'all fools (me included) for the last 3 months. Give it up to Tibby for having the stones to tell it like it is.
Where's the quaker?

One man one mission
Holding jockstraps for us all
Give me my dick back

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

Face palm, wheres the 4.4 heroes, sadlle up...


----------



## sugartibbs

That makes me misty, knew gunny had my back, Get out there, flash 4.4, invert, share files,be a nerdman, if noob, or xrider were here, thay would shit a golden brick, get on your feet,


----------



## sugartibbs

whose the Quaker?

I like Norman Rockwell prints just like the next limpdick, I need an agressive take charge avatar, girls with sunbonnets, Fluff my pillow little darlin.. shiiit what happened here, revilee at 12/00


----------



## samsgun357

Anxiously awaiting! Tibby is a damn tease. I see why doug left you smdh

Polly wanna Quaker

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Did we miss some bdays? Haven't seen these guys in awhile but Ddanc and Big Dog KMC bdays past about a week ago. Happy belated bdays, big ups boyz!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

Ive seen them come, Ive seen them go

at ebbits field it blow by blow

4.4 is the current run

what you think risky, we called fun

roll the bones,

roll the bones


----------



## sugartibbs

Crickets..crickets..., tumbleweeds, well Im running cm11 with koontz on a pretty gentle overclock, apex launcher, battery issues, if any of you have the guts to recovery up, Id like your input..this is why we started this....


----------



## sugartibbs

Hi Tibbs, this is Woodrow, what is this cm11, im still on froyo, is this something new?

Umm yes, are the girls in your kindergarten class, acting out?


----------



## sugartibbs

UMM, no tibbs , they act weird when I pick my nose, any advice?


----------



## yosup

There once was a man from Nantucket

Dumbass just bought an iPhone

... so he can suck it!!!! :gocry:


----------



## yosup

mostdef .... you & me, bro. We're like those "two wild & crazy guys" in their 70's long lapel leisure suits hairy chested wide open sippin' their coffee talking on their Razr's. We fly bitches, mang. Lol. I'm still rollin' with the good Vibrations, too. Waiting for the 4.4 Kitty-Kat litter dust to settle. For now, J's Vanir does me just ghouda. :goodcry:


----------



## yosup

Everyone abandon this shit ... for HO's? Change is the only constant. Is it really ZFFZ? Or, is this the end?

Tibbs always held this place down. The Doug & Tibbs live peep show is now a 1-man show. Count Tampa must've found a brand new bag. Where TF iz all u mufuggerz?

Tumbleweeds. Crickets. Was a good run.

As Tupac said, "Changes ..."

Sheeeeeeeeiiiiiiittttt.

If it quakers like a duck ...
smdh? sheit, shake yo money makuuuuhhhh!!!


----------



## yosup

@ ddanc & Big Dog

Happy Belated Birthdays, homies. Big Dog, hope the recovery went well (and you're feeling spry like a fresh teenager all over again).

@ amandadam

Luv the avatar. Fricken hilarious. "I'm The Dude ... man" :goodcry:

( nobody phux with The Jesus )

@ RayRay

Damn, this bye week is gonna kill me. *Green *& *Blue *Ballz Syndrome. Go HAWKS, baby!!!


----------



## shiznu

Well we could spam the hell out of this thread just for the front page attention. Lol could be the busiest thread on rootz

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Been here prowling, can't come up with any good creative things to say like tibbs 

All ZFFZ


----------



## jaliscojorge

And happy belated birthdays to all those we've missed. Come visit us soon

All ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Tibbs tabulation? Pie r skeerrd!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Its HARD out here..life is tooo busy. My inner Short attention span has me fly by posting on hangouts, rather than posting in the ZEN thread. Shame on me. I do miss th tibby/ DF show here on rootz...it had a certain SNL quality that just doesnt translate to the hangout. I also miss the HUGE MEGA Yosup posts extraordinaire...classic. But as Life and all of its traps and snares, highs and lows, joys and pains, and responsibilities ramp up, we can get caught up and forget to say " HI" to an old friend. SOOOOOOOOO.. I (state your NAME) Lappy, do solemnly swear to post at least 3 times per week in the Zen Thread, and always check on ma bretheren ( just wanted to use that word) until my ( state your race, color or a phsical trait) (Brown) Fingers can no longer type or swYpe, and my eyes can no longer see a screen or keyboard, or Rootz folds, or whichever comes first, So help me (God, Football, Women, or whatever you Worship). Cheers to you Whose Burfdays I missed . Happy Belated.

Just for Kicks, I am alternating From kit kat (M,W, F) to 4.3 Rooted Twiz ( Tu, Th, S) with Sunday being a Nandroid pick'em day. Just flash Monkey Behavior until I find the device I like enough to stop using my S3..Peace


----------



## samsgun357

Amen Lappy A freaking men!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Good one Lappy.

All ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Cant never did nothing, Im still here always will be, good to see my brother yosup, I just have to be careful, well at least during family hours, move this post to s3 we would own it, Ill try not to get censored, but no promises, but back to the thread, we need inverted email, playstore for 4.4, lets get back to work


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey Birdie, just filled my bird feeder, wink, wink...


----------



## yosup

Ahhh ... always nice to see these pages fill-up!! :goodcry:

Tibbs, Okie State lookin good against dem Baylor Bears.

Shiznerz .... spam? Mmmm ... I'll oblige.

"Uh oh, fart"
- Rainman

Apparently This Matters: Fart-filtering underwear



> ... Just know that the experiment was working and, over the next two and a half days, I would continue this aggressive line of eating, consuming everything from shepherd's pie to a dank, soupy bowl of cheap fast food chili. All in the name of journalism.
> 
> ... "I can't say I've ever asked someone to fart for me, and I'm not particularly proud that I did," she said. "But someone had to fact-check what Jarrett was doing. Thankfully, those undies work." ...


CNN. It's where serious journalism happens. Shreddies ... when silence is golden.


----------



## shiznu

Π$∆ 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

shiznu said:


> Tweet Tweet
> Ruffling feathers? My muffler never has worked. ;p
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

show off


----------



## sugartibbs

baylor, whose your daddy, for those old enough, my favorite the old Houston Oilers electra glide, RIP bum they dont make them like you anymore...


----------



## yosup

*Legion of BOOM *... just turned into *Legion of OOM*.

The "B" gets dropped for at least ... a year???!!! Wut duh freeaaakk. Considering this was his contract year, I doubt he'll make it back on this team. What a bunch of dumbasses. Both Browner and Thurmond. Wth, man? Two+ months away from a potential trip to the Super Bowl, and these dumbflunx gotsta put on some Nate Dogg tune sangin' "smoke weed everyday ..."!!!!???? Browner, man, the guy already had the PED thing last year, and now he ups the jizzle with this stupid shit. 1 year ban for Mary Jane? Regardless of the merits of the drug in question, there's no excuse for a dude who's been through the ringer just last year. Friggin idiot.

Then, Thurmond gotsta get his smoke on. All this allegedly, but B's favorite leaf is puffing its way thru the rumor pipe(lines). With so much on the line, man ... so friggin disappointing. With Browner out, I thought Thurmond would be aight for the time being. But to think it's down to Maxwell and now SanJizzco's sloppy seconds (Perrish Cox) ... smdh, man. You hear me Big Boned'd Sammy? SmDAMNh, man. Freaking (#Q^%$&#@!)*)#(*@! :gocry:

RayRay ... the bright side is getting a healthy o-line back in full force, and Harvin is gravy (esp. if he returns kicks). Since Legion of OOM can only do so much now, it's time for the Seahawks pass rush to go into full effect. Unleash Avril, Clemons, Bennett, and everyone else. Get sumodat Brees PT, Klemens PT, Palmer PT, Manning PT, Kaetchpernick PT ... git sum!!! :emoji_u1f621:

Mamma and Pappa were lyin' in bed
Mamma rolled over this is what she said
Now gimme some!
PT!
Good for you
And good for me


----------



## dougfresh

YO.......SAAAAAAAPPP!!!! Sup homie! You might not need it now but if you need a mainboard and a couple Vibby batts , lemme know. Or anyone else. I've checked with a couple of yous already. Screen looks like pop rocks BTW lol.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Dougy and yosup in da house. Where is Tibbs now?

All ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> YO.......SAAAAAAAPPP!!!! Sup homie! You might not need it now but if you need a mainboard and a couple Vibby batts , lemme know. Or anyone else. I've checked with a couple of yous already. Screen looks like pop rocks BTW lol.


Daaaaaaaaaaa Freshnesssssssssssss!!!!! Waaaaazzzzzzuuuuupppp!! Chillin. True. True.

I'll definitely keep that in mind, bro. So far, life's been EU free on Tibby's old mobo. If it comes down to another mobo swap, i may have to finally consider an upgrade (lol ... yeah, I'm goin for the Guiness World Record). But, I'ma ride this biznotch till dem wheels fall off. Someone's gotta ride shotgun with Mosdef, eh? :fox:



jaliscojorge said:


> Dougy and yosup in da house. Where is Tibbs now?


Jorge ... in da howwwwwwwsssssssseeeeee!!! Always rep'n da Zen.

Too bad I don't have Xbox. We could be gettin our COD on!! Lol. I completely suck at those stick controllers though (ie. kb & mouse is more natural for me playing fps games). So, you'd thrash me purdy good. I'd be lagging with my pants at my ankles like Vincent D'Onofrio in Full Metal Jacket. I'd have to resort to camping and lobbing grenades over a wall. Just gimme a big gun and lemme spray-n-pray. That's how I gets down. Hehe. :grin:


----------



## samsgun357

Did somebody ask for a big gun? In the mofo building!! YoyoyoyoSup? My ninja! Love the FMJ video snips, classic!

One of my favorite lines: Your days of finger banging, little Mary Jane rotten crotch through her pretty pink panties are OVER!

Tibby, get your arse out the ditch mang. The storm has blown over.

Week twelve was crazy
Eleven game skid over
No ties in football

Its Zen..ma...ma..mafia!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

You poor d2tmo folk don't have OSE. Its a great ROM, 4.4 nightlys compiling....oh yeah, dig it! (Macho Man voice)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Sup yosup. I have an Xbox but it's only been started twice the entire year. Once to see if it still worked and the second time because my media center remote control started it when I was waking up my htpc. I bought cod ghosts for the ps3 but I'm having a hard time getting into it. Haven't even played it in a couple weeks. I don't play fps on the pc much so I cheat and use an Xbox controller on it :-D

All ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Just for Kicks, I am alternating From kit kat (M,W, F) to 4.3 Rooted Twiz ( Tu, Th, S) with Sunday being a Nandroid pick'em day. Just flash Monkey Behavior until I find the device I like enough to stop using my S3..Peace


Hey Lappy, what 4.4 are you running? I know that Tibbs is running a 4.4 too. I might get bored this weekend and want to flash something. Just don't see too much on the d2Tmo side other that Jermaine and LSK's CM11 kangs.



dougfresh said:


> YO.......SAAAAAAAPPP!!!! Sup homie! You might not need it now but if you need a mainboard and a couple Vibby batts , lemme know. Or anyone else. I've checked with a couple of yous already. Screen looks like pop rocks BTW lol.


MAn, where have you been for so long? I've been in HO here and there, must have been opposite times of you. Hope all is well with you Doug and have a nice holiday.



jaliscojorge said:


> Sup yosup. I have an Xbox but it's only been started twice the entire year. Once to see if it still worked and the second time because my media center remote control started it when I was waking up my htpc. I bought cod ghosts for the ps3 but I'm having a hard time getting into it. Haven't even played it in a couple weeks. I don't play fps on the pc much so I cheat and use an Xbox controller on it :-D
> 
> All ZFFZ


My BIL gave my boys his XBox (original) last year and then one of my older boy's friend's parents (that was a tough one to type out) gave us about 10 games. We just finished Halo and Halo2 a few weeks ago. They are 8 and 6. Is that wrong? So what does any good parent do? We bought them an XBox360 and Halos 3&4. They cannot play it without me for the first run through, so I can censor/explain certain content. I alternate every 2 levels with each kid. But after we beat them, they can play alongside each other for a given amount of time. My ultra, conservative SIL would have a friggen cow if she knew that we played that. She already thinks that our kids are "over exposed" to things. My kids are 8 and 6 and identified gifted. Hers are 7, 5 and 4 and the two youngest cannot speak and the oldest is about to be put back in KG. Over exposed my arse.

**************************

Hope you all have a great holiday and I wish everyone of you to have big fat bellies. Try not to kill anyone on Friday if you dare to venture out in the wilds for deals that aren't really deals by the time we get to them.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I don't believe in overexposure. I think of it as exposure with no guidance or wrong guidance if one doesn't personally do it.

All ZFFZ


----------



## Raykovitz

We're gonna be just fine....... wait n see. Byron Maxwell & Jeremy (watch your) Lane will get er dun.

AND........ We can't sing good cadence anymo.. The military is to PC we don't want to hurt anybodys feelings.


----------



## samsgun357

Raykovitz said:


> We're gonna be just fine....... wait n see. Byron Maxwell & Jeremy (watch your) Lane will get er dun.
> 
> AND........ We can't sing good cadence anymo.. The military is to PC we don't want to hurt anybodys feelings.


Wow really? That sux. This just supports my theory on the pussification of America!

Happy Tanksgibbing Zen Fam

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Have a MOST AWESOME Thanksgiving Familia.


----------



## lapdog01

Hey Lappy, what 4.4 are you running? I know that Tibbs is running a 4.4 too. I might get bored this weekend and want to flash something. Just don't see too much on the d2Tmo side other that Jermaine and LSK's CM11 kangs.

@ Woody

I was running Jermaines CM11, but I had to bail on it. Just too buggy for me ATM


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Thanksgiving my Zen Family. We need Zen master B' to check in also.

All ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

My Zen Jigguz ... enjoy the Thanksgiving festivities & feastivities! Regardless of what drama happens in life, there's always plenty to be thankful for. I'm esp. thankful for the great camaraderie and brotherhood in the Halls of Zen. It's nice to see that no matter how much time passes, we seem to resume right where we left off. Something special there, I reckon. Bulledat!


----------



## shiznu

Happy Thanksgiving BIZ (brother's in zen) eat stuff,catch up and take naps. Shizzy 2014 ya heard it first.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Br1cK'd

Ask and ye shall receive, sir Jorge.

Hello Zen peoples, my apologies for not being present around here lately. New work schedule has me turned around backwards, Im now working nights, after having been on a morning routine for the last, oh, 7 or 8 years. Definitely a change, taking some getting used to.

I hope y'all had a great T-Day! Seems Xmas comes up so fast these days, hold on to your boot straps boys, and have a happy and safe holiday season!

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad to have you drop by B'
poontab???

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

Ahhhhh Thanksgiving. What an awesome time in tha Lappy house. Everyone came home, great fun, good eats( mmmmmmm) Football watching, playing with the Granddaughter, and just diggin life. For black friday we all cyber-shopped. Im no idiot..I will not permit ANYONE in my fam to go out in that craziness. A little girl got trampled at a walmart near me...Sad. I hope you all had a goooood time as well. Peace and enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Watch "Crazy Wal-Mart Black Friday fight for TV 2013" on YouTube





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly

Though it's impressive this totally off-topic thread has made it over 1000+ pages while self moderating itself, it's about |--|* close to being closed. In short, children**, knock it off please. Forgive and let live. Else, next person (does not matter to me who it is) to instigate something will be off the forums for a week and the thread will be closed.

* Not to scale

** Aware that everyone is this thread is probably far over the age of 18, but yet some have contracted an acute temporary loss of maturity over silly things.

EDIT: posts removed to keep things civil.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks Mod


----------



## dougfresh

Why did you wipe the Who Cares thread


----------



## dougfresh

I don't appreciate that because I've been nothing but greatful towards Roots.


----------



## dougfresh

Whatever.... You Command.....


----------



## yarly

dougfresh said:


> Why did you wipe the Who Cares thread


It's hidden until someone with time can go clean it up. I really don't have time to deal with it right now. If you can keep it civil, create another in the mean time and eventually request they get merged.


----------



## dougfresh

That's why RootzWiki never took off..... Thanks BTW Yarly


----------



## shiznu

Things still can and need to be fixed. We must move on. An opened minded pm or something. Its on both of us. Real Talk.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

What it be folks?
I need a little luck (small miracle) to pull this come from behind win off tonight. I need Lynch to outscore Brees by 4pts to get the W over the Tibbisaurus. All the Seahawks fans do whatever it is you do that has them winning. Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

Raykovitz said:


> AND........ We can't sing good cadence anymo.. The military is to PC we don't want to hurt anybodys feelings.


This made me Rolled On Floor Laughing My F****** A$$ Off While Shaking My Damn F******* Head (ROFLMFAOWSMDFH)

That's the same with USAF. When I had an opportunity to do TI School as part of a program in USAF to "pull" trained TI's to be shortfalls if there's not much available TI with the influx of Airmen coming in, 6 months tour of duty.

All I could say is... It has gone soft.

Also, this hit me to the core, because I believe that this is true. This is something the GOVERNMENT or the MILITARY could not ever fix. Yet we blame the government, this health care reforms, this let's move initiative, play 60, etc, and the school system, of trying to get "Charlie" to exercise, play sports, or even...

GET RECRUITED in the MILITARY.


----------



## Raykovitz

samsgun357 said:


> What it be folks?
> I need a little luck (small miracle) to pull this come from behind win off tonight. I need Lynch to outscore Brees by 4pts to get the W over the Tibbisaurus. All the Seahawks fans do whatever it is you do that has them winning. Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk())),131072>![cdata[>


<a> </a>

<a> </a>

<a>" GO HAWKS !!! "</a>

<a> </a>


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work.


I think that should be your new signature line.


----------



## shiznu

I AM THE BILLY!!!! Monica that oral report is due immediately!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

Steve Sarkisian jumping ship and slippin his Trojan raincoat back on.

Didn't see that one coming. Better now than after the Bowls. Gives us some time to regroup and prep the recruiting gameplan. Maybe we can poach Coach O? Maybe get Jim Mora back at UW? I actually wouldn't mind seeing what Justin Wilcox could do as head coach. The coaching carousel never ceases to amaze. Batter up!!


----------



## samsgun357

Woody said:


> I think that should be your new signature line.


Lmao, good call Woody! And done....

Well it was close, Seattle whooped that trick (get'em) but Lynch came up short for me. My picks the last two weeks have been sub par so I can only blame myself. With that said, congratulations Tibby on a good, but close, win.

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## yosup

Come on feel the noise ...

Seahawk fans set noise mark

* Jet Engine at 100 feet: 140 decibels
** Seattle Seahawks Century Link: 137.6 decibels*
* Kansas City Arrowhead Stadium: 137.5 decibels
** Seattle Seahawks Century Link: 136.6 decibels*





































*BOOM*!!!


----------



## yosup

Android Jelly Bean leading the pack in latest Android Distribution chart

Surprised at how much Gingerbread is still out there. Man, that would be painful. No Nova or Apex launcher. No Xposed Framework. No Butter or Svelte. No EU (hehe). No scrubs (can't get no luv from me). :grin:


----------



## lapdog01

Will a metal chassis keep me sippin Sammys kool-aid??? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=_wyfUtXJLI6PkAe6voHADQ&url=http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/samsung-galaxy-s5-to-reportedly-feature-aluminium-unibody-metal-chassis-454339&cd=1&ved=0CC0QqQIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGHPEya-loOYeFaKlXQEqdWAyPG7g&sig2=_UhBjRLc1aNv-gMEY4bgvw

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

Nope! I am done with Samsung. The S3 was the best phone I could have owned at the time for me and it still rocks. But all the latest Sammy KNOX and Warranty Bit issues, the lockdown of other things, I just can't see myself buying another one and dealing with all that again. The S4 was a misfire in form and function (remember how so many people said it was like an upgraded S3 way back when?). Just doesn't do it for me anymore. But I certainly won't be going the HTC route. Why jump from one ship I don't like anymore to a sinking, burning ship?


----------



## jaliscojorge

I'm happy with my N5. Although not perfect it's awesome for the price. Sammy would have to really make one awesome and affordable phone to get me back.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

I will have the official bumper probably Monday or so. I'll give my thoughts anyway even tho your looking about 40$ after tax/ship

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

The official bumper looks almost identical to the cruzerlite I got for about 13 bucks on Amazon. Fits and looks very nice too. Don't know what the difference in protection level may be though?

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Blk-Jk has the final Slim 4.3 for S3 at the end of the thread, will keep me busy till 4.4 Slim comes out, supposedly sometime next week, cheers,,, The GingerBread man Lives, Brother Yosup

21 jumps street

sometimes brothers have to fight

the rearview mirror...


----------



## sugartibbs

Off Topic, Saddened to hear of the passing of Nelson, I grew up during that era of time, we never know where our lives will lead, Nelson was imprisoned for the better part of 20 years not because of what he did, but what he represented, equal rights, we never really know where our lives will lead, i"ll bet if you had asked Nelson, when they imprisioned him, how long do you expect to live, if you had said 95, would have been a laughing out loud joke, but he did, live your life the best you can, you never know who you will influence, even a kid in Oklahoma, had real respect, because true courage is when your scared to death, but you go foreward anyway, Peace Nelson


----------



## amandadam

A giant of a man,humble and brave;his legacy will live on.I wish that I was half the man that Nelson was.

Rest in peace Mr. Mandela.


----------



## lapdog01

There are very few political figures who actually leave this world better than when they arrived. Mr. Mandela was one of the few. Thank you.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

@woody
Sammy is a hard sell, but where to go?. After using my Son's N5, for the 9 days he kept it, i was admittedly underwhelmed. The Note 3 is nice, but too big imo. HTC 1..meh. My wife has the G2 and IMHO is the best smartphone all around that I have seen. Soooooo I wait for someone to give me the quad core with 3500ma batt, 28mp camera, with a 5.1 inch flex screen and android 5.0

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

I'm enjoying my N5 better vs my old N4.Could be the software Lappy. My coworker just bought a G2 and it's a beautiful beast!


----------



## ndwgs

I got a dilemma...

Who is this guy?!?




























He was talking about they made a music for Xmas? Yeah. I'm brain fartering

Any who, just to share:
This was part of my day, Wall Street Mogul 









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Br1cK'd

That kinda looks like Richie Sambora, maybe....

Personally I'm more interested in the blond.

EDIT - If that is Richie, the blonde may be his daughter with Heather Locklear, Ava Sambora.

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## sugartibbs

Child please, we know who it is,, its D.FR, at the press conference before the christmas party, remember he kissed Gunny, gave tongue, Ewwwww, Nates still pounding weenie over that.. Hi,Ho...Hi ,Ho... were not in Kansas anymoire, yes thats French


----------



## ndwgs

No it's not Richie.
 
Because I overheard what they're talking about, it sounds like she's a girlfriend or fiance. Plus she was all over him whenever they make a pun joke or someshiz about what they had in Thanksgiving or what they'll do over XMas.
 
The bodyguard wouldn't have given up his name, lol. Made me shush a freaking ton, but nice enough to let me take a snapshot of my S3. OHHH, i remember, he was like, "Whoa, Cyanogen mod? Oh Vanir, i had that running on my S4!" when I restarted my S3. Yeah, burly big muscles dude showed me what he was running on his AT&T S4. CM11.
 
Scary, bouncers flash roms like us, lol
 
:what:  :what:


----------



## sugartibbs

hmmm, the plot thickens,,Im calling tmz


----------



## sugartibbs

TMZ, yeah its Tibbs, thanks yeah im good, how are the kids, cool, naked pics of yarly with computer console, eh not yet, powder dry, but i need some "stoff" code name Smaug...Rampart 1 mary...squad 51


----------



## sugartibbs

not suprising, I got gum on my shoes, coupla more interviews and ill wrap this case, nobody gets hurt, we all knew, cream rises to the top,,,, then turns to cheese...Tibbs,


----------



## sugartibbs

To the Zen Crew, I take great offense to the thought that we are non policed, we had atiff between brothers, and that happens as in any family, But this is Bricked and Woodys thread and we try to stay up to this standard, we slipped, but its no reflection on our people, we never claimed tobe perfect, keep doin what we do.. that is all....Yarly...Ha, were way ahead of you, but you have a job to do,it was a blip


----------



## samsgun357

Hickory dickory dock this B was holding my smock, the clock struck 2, I had the flu, and now I'm holding my.....

Love,

That Guy

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## dougfresh

Hey! OkaFresh here! PLEASE CONTINUE TOO........ BLAST THIS THREAD WITH NONSENSE.... EVERYONE THAT DOESN'T FOLLOW RULES WITH BE BANNED....YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

Gunny bunny, the keys under the mat, I just washed my hair, and uummm this towl just iisnnt absorbant enough, ,,,is yarly looking, taking pics...sugarbadger dont care.....


----------



## dougfresh

I can gmail Xrider so he can get us some soft, fully absorbing, mom's towels brother Tib? I'll link... Edit: X just responded, he has 2 of em'


----------



## sugartibbs

oh nooo, hes a nerd, from ohio, im looking at the shower rod, should i shoot myself first?, x nooo, next your gonna tell me Noob in need is really a teddy bear, I knew, in my heart I knew, i need time to , I dont know,,, find a tall building, , this is so ,so,so , The XZrider I used to know, the tough troll,looks like he is open for doggie style, My image is shattered, Thanks doug, buddy


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... this is Bricked and Woodys thread and we try to stay up to this standard, we slipped, but its no reflection on our people, we never claimed tobe perfect, keep doin what we do.. that is all....


sugartibbs for President!! :fox:

So we sailed up to the sun
Till we found the sea of green
And we lived beneath the waves
In our yellow submarine

We all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## yosup

Washington Huskies hire Chris Petersen of Boise State Broncos

5 years, $18 MIL ($3.6 MIL annually) ... damn!!

Solid choice ... but collegiate football head coaching price tags are a bit ridiculous these days. The extra post-expansion TV revenue helps foot the bill, but $18 MIL "guaranteed" sounds ridiculous to me. Oh well, such is the state of college foosball.

Petersen's success speaks for itself. I luv the fact he's had a solid tenure (8 yrs) at one school. I luv even more that he turned down Oregon, Stanford, UCLA, and USC in the past. Bonafide head coaching pedigree with the only knock being the weaker conference he was in. The main issues now are how well he recruits (esp. Cali talent) and what kind of staff he builds here.

Overall, I think he was the best option - esp. considering Gary Pinkell was so entrenched at Mizzou (13 years?). Jim Mora still peaks my curiousity (mainly for his passion and history with UW football), but he's got way too much momentum built in 2 years at UCLA.

I agree with some commentary about not hiring a coach who'd use UW as a stepping stone. Nussmeier and Wilcox probably fit that mold. Nussmeier would've been an interesting choice, but both he and Wilcox would fit Sarkisian's original profile (when he first took the UW job) of an asst coach getting ther first HC shot. Build up some momentum, lie about interviewing for other jobs, and then jump shark bait when cholos throw those lapdog numbers around the negotiating table.

As much as I could say F-You Sark ... I'd opt to say Thank You, Steve Sarkisian, for bringing us out of Tyrone Willingham's 0-12 pile of wet steamy stanky schnitzel-sammich. It's still absolutely unnerving and embarrasing to be the only school to go winless in PAC-12 history. Plus, the dude was burning redshirts so late in a lost-cause season ... wtf, mang? Fricken lame azz piece of jizz. So, anyways, I digress ... it's hard to believe it's been 5 years already, and the last few Sarkisian-led years have been mediocre at best (compared to the lofty Don James 80's/90's standards). We beat the teams we should've beat (including this year's improved 8-4 record), but the play against the top competition has been inconsistent. Great strides on the defense esp. after Justin Wilcox taking the helm. The uptempo offense installed this year was an interesting experiment, but all I care is that they execute the right plays (and the kids play hard for their coaches & each other). Sarkisian's penchant for risk taking on 4th downs (in the red zone) were fun, but we've never really had the OL personnel to do it right. All in all, a good run ... but I doubt he'd have made it to the end of his UW contract.

If we lose Tosh Lupoi as well, that's a lot of California recruiting momentum lost. Time to whoop dat trick like BOOM on Brees. Git'em, lil doggies.

As for Sark at USC? I wish him well. It's not the most glamorous choice, but it should fare much better than having that lame ass Lame Kiffin at the helm. Can't stand that dude. I still would've given Coach Orgeron a chance (luv that guy). Put the peppuh in my gumbo!!

Now we turn a new leaf ... this one better last longer than X's 2-towel-sandwich-weenie-pounding sessions. Go Chris Petersen. Do yo thang, homeboy. Bring home the bacon. Luh me long time, mang.

GO *HUSKIES*!!

GO *HAWKS*!!


----------



## yosup

Robinson Cano for 10 years .... $240 fricken MIL?? Say wutttttttttttt?? Dude is 31 yrs old. M's are a joke, man. The ugly duckling of the Seattle sports siblings. They let all the previous greats leave town, then they pull the jizz-dynamite trigger on this guy? Wtf, man. Granted, they managed to pony up and pay King Felix, but I don't get this move. :emoji_u1f621:

Beltran a Yanky-Wanky-My-Panky. Yawn. What else is new?

Show me the MONEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! :sayno:


----------



## ndwgs

Haha, I couldn't have said it better. BUT, I do know when I was still living in Salty Lake City, of Utards, the sports talk did predict that he would move on to either Oregon or Seattle after his 4 yr stint at Boise St. But their miraculous non loosing streak came to a halt because of this BCS Bullcrap of how they do Bowl. So it was inevitable that he would move from MWC to then PAC 10. But he stucked it long. Then Ute's got the invite to join the new formed PAC Conf to 12. I remembered the local talk rumored that he was heavily recruited to be a coach for Ute's, bit rumor is rumor, you take that with grains of Morton's Salt. Besides, he hates the Ute's, it's a rival thing with the Bronco Blue.

Go UNLV Rebels
Go NINERS!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

Auburn vs Missou? Dare I say a shootout on the game? And nice ending to the Okie win 

BYU ... Umm wow.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## amandadam

yosup said:


> sugartibbs for President!! :fox:
> 
> So we sailed up to the sun
> Till we found the sea of green
> And we lived beneath the waves
> In our yellow submarine
> 
> We all live in a yellow submarine


I can still remember when I saw the movie Yellow Submarine I was trippin my brains out on blue flats acid.

1968,so long ago.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey amandadam, what was the name of the app you suggested back in the HO that is similar to paranoids Halo?

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Try Portal or floating notifications Jorge

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> Haha, I couldn't have said it better. BUT, I do know when I was still living in Salty Lake City, of Utards, the sports talk did predict that he would move on to either Oregon or Seattle after his 4 yr stint at Boise St. ...


Apparently Mike Belloti had a good relationship with Petersen. He tried to nudge him towards Oregon, but the story goes that he was most interested in UW. Long time coming, but it seems like it was meant to be. He comes across as a pretty sincere guy (but not as deliberate politician-like as a Trestman), and he puts a big emphasis on "adding value" to players' development. Hopefully, he continues finding those diamonds-in-the-rough guys most schools pass on as well as landing marquis players.



ndwgs said:


> Auburn vs Missou? ...


Yeesh ... nice run defense! Lol. Crazy stats on the ground for Auburn so far.



amandadam said:


> I can still remember when I saw the movie Yellow Submarine I was trippin my brains out on blue flats acid.
> 1968,so long ago.


LOL! Never tried any psychedelics (but still remain very curious). Sounds like good times, man. :lol:


----------



## Woody

yosup said:


> LOL! Never tried any psychedelics (but still remain very curious). Sounds like good times, man. :lol:


A long as you can control and never be afraid of your own mind, things can be quite wonderful.


----------



## samsgun357

I think I've strattled the edge quite nicely. Definitely have taken a peek over!

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## sugartibbs

Reality is for people who cant afford drugs..Tibbs


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup, its Salt lick City, never been up there,, heard they have a thing about cavity searches, that is all...


----------



## amandadam

jaliscojorge said:


> Hey amandadam, what was the name of the app you suggested back in the HO that is similar to paranoids Halo?
> 
> Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


Do you mean this?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mycolorscreen.themer


----------



## Woody

sugartibbs said:


> Reality is for people who cant afford drugs..Tibbs


Sometimes you come out with these little quips that make me actually laugh out loud. This was one of those.

Morning all.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Frank the tank


----------



## ndwgs

Signed. GORE Sealed. DELIVERED.

GO MUSSOLINI!
HAIL HYDRA!
FO NEIN ERS (Hitler Voice)

And that is all.


----------



## yosup

Gonna be some Hot Stuff, baby, this evening ...

Respect ... good sheit, mang. What a tight game. Tate gets that nice punt return ... then, Gore breaking open that fatty at the end. Was good stuff. Slugfest fo sho. But (again) so many penalties. Sup widdat? 

I don't mind a tight loss late in the season. HFA is still out there to grab, so this'll keep 'em on honest. Keep 'em hungry riding into the playoffs.

We'll see ya'll golden cheeks again soon ... this time back at Century Link tho. Hehe. :fox:


----------



## jaliscojorge

amandadam said:


> Do you mean this?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mycolorscreen.themer


That's a cool one also. But the one you had suggested was for floating notifications like halo.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

What's up Zen boyz? We had a nice dusting of snow, bout 2" here, followed by freezing rain all night. Needless to say I woke up to a solid sheet of ice on everything. Thankfully its warming up now but they're calling for 4-6" of snow tomorrow. Hope everyone else faired OK.

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## shiznu

amandadam said:


> I can still remember when I saw the movie Yellow Submarine I was trippin my brains out on blue flats acid.
> 1968,so long ago.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


That was the way I was the first time I "really" watched Pink Floyd The Wall. What an experience to say the least. Also did the same for one if the Nightmare on Elm Street flics. It was pretty cool.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

hmm, oh what big teeth you have seattle, I see home field heroes, come play in the snow, the Super bowl is snow friendly this year,,, yes, yes turn to the dorkside, obi one foresaw this,,,


----------



## sugartibbs

heh,heh,heh,


----------



## sugartibbs

yes,yes, you change uniforms more than a twerking mily cyrus, thy will be done, west coast,,,,


----------



## ndwgs

yosup said:


> Gonna be some Hot Stuff, baby, this evening ...
> 
> Respect ... good sheit, mang. What a tight game. Tate gets that nice punt return ... then, Gore breaking open that fatty at the end. Was good stuff. Slugfest fo sho. But (again) so many penalties. Sup widdat?
> 
> I don't mind a tight loss late in the season. HFA is still out there to grab, so this'll keep 'em on honest. Keep 'em hungry riding into the playoffs.
> 
> We'll see ya'll golden cheeks again soon ... this time back at Century Link tho. Hehe. :fox:


True with the penalties... Both sides. But all those missed calls, counter both sides. I have to agree with Boomer when he recapped the game, both was let alone for that grudge match, hard iron, football game. Just pure football game.

But we'll be ready. Noise or not. Poised for the season to get back into DYNASTY MODE. Gunning that 6th man up, err, i meant 6th Lombardi ... Hehe

And what was up with that Auburn game?!?!?! I fell asleep, wasnt much of a game. More like murderous intent of Auburn to annihilate Missou. Lol...


----------



## Raykovitz

2 POINTS..........!!!!! Meh at least we didn't get skull drug like the niners are used to at the Clink !!!

GO HAWKS !!!!!


----------



## sugartibbs

the claws come out, its a Denver world, but very interesting, Brady wont quit, is Russell ready? Old age and betrayel beats youth every time

Indy threw him to the curb, something to prove


----------



## Woody

Got my Wallet physical card today. So when it fails like a few of the other Google apps that never take off because people are too scared to use it, i'll have a cool souvenir.


----------



## sugartibbs

before it does, pay to the order of Sugar. A Tibbs, funny money keeps my day sunny,


----------



## amandadam

For those that like to change up there home screens,check out this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2307957&page=2

Me like um some tang of the poon variety.


----------



## samsgun357

amandadam said:


> For those that like to change up there home screens,check out this thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2307957&page=2
> 
> Me like um some tang of the poon variety.


Oh my......daddy like!!









Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## samsgun357

Big happy belated birfday to Eddy"Money"Checker aka Dirk Diggler aka Diggy Smalls aka Puff Diggy! I saw you on HO but felt its proper to post up in hurr.

Love Peace and Fish Grease

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy belated birthday Eddy. Where have you been. Drop by here some time.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

happy Birthday eddy, sorry im late, im working on it


----------



## samsgun357

Hope everyone is doing well with the hussle and bussle of the Xmas season. I just saw a great deal on the N7 2013, its only the black 16gb WiFi only version but $180 with a $20 store gift card at Office Depot. I'll be headed there to pick one up tomorrow. Sale lasts through the 21st.

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well with the hussle and bussle of the Xmas season. I just saw a great deal on the N7 2013, its only the black 16gb WiFi only version but $180 with a $20 store gift card at Office Depot. I'll be headed there to pick one up tomorrow. Sale lasts through the 21st.
> 
> Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


Awesome, I wish I had the scratch to get one. I hope everyone is doing well also. I can't believe Christmas is almost here already. I am so not ready, I'll be in a mad panic trying to get everything the next few days.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raykovitz

NOW .... It's official. We got our tickets and are headed to Kampala,Uganda on the 8th of Jan.


----------



## Mostdef69

Mostdef69 said:


> I finally gave up my Vibrant. Im gonna miss her. Gave it to my little boy to play with it. Group hug :' -( Just kidding.Finally got a new phone and service. I got myself LG G2 phone from At & T. I know i should have got Nexus 5 but they do not carry one. SMH..


I finally gave up my Vibrant. Im gonna miss her. Gave it to my little boy to play with it. Group hug :' -( Just kidding.Finally got a new phone and service. I got myself LG G2 phone from At & T. I know i should have got Nexus 5 but they do not carry one. SMH..

Btw happy birthday eddy


----------



## jaliscojorge

G2 has little if anything to fear of the N5. So no biggie there.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Does anyone on this thread still have a Vibrant? Even an S3 like me? that is the Genius of Woodys many hours of watching Perry Mason, just put off topic in the thread title, This the only active thread on this Forum...or is that the point, Hmmmm, maybe move to another forum, like the S3, and who knows, maybe theres other humans, Just a thought woody, Maybe theres women posters on the S3 Forum


----------



## Woody

I still have my S3 for a few more days and both my boys are slamming the Vibrants on the weekends (we limit there electronic use to Friday night thru Sunday night).

Not sure about moving it, otherwise we would lose anonymity and scum might infiltrate. Could use some chicks though. :wink: :wink:

Agree though about this easily being the most popular thread on RW. I've looked around and there really isn't much going on out there on the site.


----------



## yosup

I'm still Vibratorious! The Lone Wolf now that mosdef's pimpin G2 chezzo. Maybe N00B still rox the good Vibrations like when he's dry humpin sexy book worms in the library (ala The Vibromancer). As they say, chicks dig the Vibrator.


----------



## sugartibbs

Naah, Noob is the teddy bear, Double check guy,, I dont care really, simplicity is genius, But as Bilbo once said " feel a little frisky, which dwarfs first" ha, ha.


----------



## yosup

Hahaha ... no Mr. Frodo. My name is Samwise Gamgee but Ivana Humpalot. But first you have to lick my big hairy feet cuz Hobbits are freaky like that. :huh:


----------



## sugartibbs

Yosup, If you only knew how much I wrote and deleted, good to see you brother doing well? I know how vanilla


----------



## yosup

Lol. Fight the power. Ban the censors. Go Commando. Tibbs holding back just wouldn't be right. I'll blame it on global warming.


----------



## DR3W5K1

sugartibbs said:


> Does anyone on this thread still have a Vibrant? Even an S3 like me? that is the Genius of Woodys many hours of watching Perry Mason, just put off topic in the thread title, This the only active thread on this Forum...or is that the point, Hmmmm, maybe move to another forum, like the S3, and who knows, maybe theres other humans, Just a thought woody, Maybe theres women posters on the S3 Forum


Hey check it out it's another humanoid....
<------

Unfortunately I'm not a XX I gots the y chromosome


----------



## yosup

Nice. Signs of life.


----------



## yosup

There was an episode of Nova mentioning if the Polar Ice Caps in Antarctica melted, the sea level would rise 200 feet. Yikes! TV was on as background noise, so not sure if I heard that right. Apparently the ice is melting purdy fricken fast down there. DF needs to layoff those burritos. Ease up on the hot sauce (Mui Caliente). Stop killing the ozone layer, mang. :huh:


----------



## DR3W5K1

yosup said:


> There was an episode of Nova mentioning if the Polar Ice Caps in Antarctica melted, the sea level would rise 200 feet. Yikes! TV was on as background noise, so not sure if I heard that right. Apparently the ice is melting purdy fricken fast down there. DF needs to layoff those burritos. Ease up on the hot sauce (Mui Caliente). Stop killing the ozone layer, mang. :huh:


Maybe I should stop breathing (cough cough) err I mean cleaning my computer with duster so much

XD


----------



## sugartibbs

DR3W5k1 , sorry I dont get around much, Went from Brownside trash to, er well, um, greenside trash, yeah thats it, See yousup you gotta have a signature, Truth DR#w5k1, you need a fake name to get a Haiku, no syllables in numbers, Look at my avatar, what would you guess? Pat, yeah Pat


----------



## sugartibbs

Dont get me going Yousup, Im National Geographic Young Pioneer Ranger, I could scare you all night long, Ive quit smoking pot, im eating it, Im from Oklahoma I know the oil patch, its sick, tired old, nothing to see here , lets move along... wheres my prius parked


----------



## dougfresh

yosup said:


> I'm still Vibratorious! The Lone Wolf now that mosdef's pimpin G2 chezzo. Maybe N00B still rox the good Vibrations like when he's dry humpin sexy book worms in the library (ala The Vibromancer). As they say, chicks dig the Vibrator.


Noobie bought a N4 about 4 months ago homie. Moms allowance must be nice hehe


----------



## yosup

DR3W5K1 said:


> Maybe I should stop breathing (cough cough) err I mean cleaning my computer with duster so much


Hey, DR3W5K1. Are you the Polish Dr. Drew? Loveline live up close & personal in the RW Vibrant forum.

So I have this recurring "itch" ... :huh:



sugartibbs said:


> ... Ive quit smoking pot, im eating it ...


That's so classic. 

National Geographic ... little did they know how much (saggy) mammaries adorned those pages. Ahh to be the curious young chap again.


----------



## dougfresh

We have another , Ohhhh Billy in the house!!!! Ohhh Billy......


----------



## dougfresh

Yosup, I'll put you on my TMO plan and upgrade you to a Hammerhead.....Ohhhh Dougie's Hammer...Ohhh lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Say it aint so< Billly Goattt,, echo:echo, The Tampa Two, Steppin out over the line, and its only 11:30, I say keep the neighbors up,


----------



## sugartibbs

What neighbors?


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> Noobie bought a N4 about 4 months ago homie. Moms allowance must be nice hehe


Lol. Watched Superbad again the other day. Forgot what it was like to be a horny teenager and glance over at your friend's hot mom. If you flaunt 'em, there's always repercussions. Haha ... so N00B conquering the world on his N4, eh?

So, I'll be your Huckleberry. I guess I'm the Last Man Standing. Hammerhead? Hmmm, sounds like a cloaked xrider reference. Lol.


----------



## sugartibbs

Not sure about Noob, did we bore him? or digust him? either way he's one sharp kid, think he's a senior high school this year, did some serios typing tyme on the brownside, finally got kissed, got smart, probly forgot how to type


----------



## yosup

Opie Cunningham ... Sex Machine.


----------



## sugartibbs

Na, Opie Taylor American Grafittie

I said Kissed, not his porn name ...Noob North


----------



## yosup

Hahaha ... in need, indeed. 

Noob North. Too funny.


----------



## dougfresh

Fuck you Yosup! Are you still not Hanging Out! On Hangouts!! It's 2014, whatup apk is so old lol


----------



## sugartibbs

Yes, yes, youg jedi, anger is a great strength, the hangouts death star will rule the Galaxy, Brick'd foresaw this, forget rootoione, join your true brothers


----------



## yosup

I'm old school, mang. It'll happen eventually. As Janet (Miss Jackson if you're nasty) said, "Let's wait a while." Is all ya'z on HO now? Is it life changing? Was it good for you? Will it add inches to my N00Bernoggin?


----------



## sugartibbs

'And we aint? i still drink 1 year old tvarsky, and watch gunsmoke, and we talk about global politics, well sometimes, i resisted, but all rivers lead to the sea.' ..Scooby Doo


----------



## dougfresh

Nucca, we 8+ peeps in always. That's why Zennies is on the slow mo. Tibb will get kicked out soon, don't worry. I can't wait lol


----------



## yosup

Well, at the rate this thread's been goin, I'll have no choice. Until then, it'll be like practicing Tantric Cyber Foreplay.


----------



## sugartibbs

whats really funny, is the only reason I came over here, wuz because i thought you were kicked out

"Yosup TCF and hokey religions are no match for a blaster in a chic fight."..Tibbs north


----------



## yosup

You can actually get kicked out of HO? Thought it was the Wild West out there. No holds barred.


----------



## yosup

Lol! I drop in here to keep Jorge company. But I'm assuming even he broke through to the other side.

And the walls
keep crumbling crumbling
down ...


----------



## DR3W5K1

sugartibbs said:


> whats really funny, is the only reason I came over here, wuz because i thought you were kicked out


Ban hammer is coming. The end is near grab your tinfoil hats and round up your cats


----------



## DR3W5K1

yosup said:


> You can actually get kicked out of HO? Thought it was the Wild West out there. No holds barred.


 wait what's HO


----------



## yosup

If you didn't pay for it ... then you're good.


----------



## yosup

sugartibbs said:


> ... "Yosup TCF and hokey religions are no match for a blaster in a chic fight."..Tibbs north


Still on the fence about squirting. Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## sugartibbs

Man I gotta go nerd, its hangouts, a google app where you and you friends can talk,express ideas and innovation in a private,text atmosphere, self policed as this thread used to be, we get loose, but the best devs, schemers I know, aliitle wild but were friends, Im here to drag yosup, but theres always room for a pat, a lot of mods and answers to questions without getting flamed by think they know it alls, you know you will, yosup i waited along time, ideas go , im still behind

of course its free, you kidding were pirates


----------



## sugartibbs

But its like 14 of us if im right , and it aint anybody,


----------



## DR3W5K1

Cause I wanna be a pirate,
That's one thing I've decided
It's the only thing that could ever intrigue me
There's no start or end in sight and
I guess I'll have to try


----------



## yosup

Well, sheit ... I guess this party's over then. The high water mark. Bar's closed, and I'm stumped over on my stool all by my lonesome. Where'd all the strippers go? I'll mosey over yonder soon enough.

Gettin a little teary eyed. Time to reboot recovery and wipe data. The Z Lounge is now designated our last National Wildlife Refuge: ZENNWR. :huh:


----------



## DR3W5K1

yosup said:


> Well, sheit ... I guess this party's over then. The high water mark. Bar's closed, and I'm stumped over on my stool all by my lonesome. Where'd all the strippers go? I'll mosey over yonder soon enough.
> Gettin a little teary eyed. Time to reboot recovery and wipe data. The Z Lounge is now designated our last National Wildlife Refuge: ZENNWR. :huh:


Don't do it!Wiping is for the civilized


----------



## sugartibbs

It aint that late, if you get my drift, yosup give it a try, i didn't want to even though i knew them all, but no way i go back


----------



## sugartibbs

Look man I was a brownside homer, going green was , umm, well, not sure , cause i came up n team whiskey, eindehar, dan brutal, me ,gunny nate, doug, you know us


----------



## DR3W5K1

sugartibbs said:


> Look man I was a brownside homer, going green was , umm, well, not sure , cause i came up n team whiskey, eindehar, dan brutal, me ,gunny nate, doug, you know us


Yea... I'm not even a member on the dark side been green since day one.
Meh it's quiet but whateves


----------



## sugartibbs

Should have come up in 2011 it was the wild west, I dont even recognize this anymore, but it was alot tougher to flash a rom then, cross your fingers and pray, lotta new stuff now and how it works, and how to make it work better , linux

Work on the Haiku, very subtle 5 syllables, 7 syllables, 5 syllables, make the words concise , and meaningful, it an ancient Japanese form of poetry, da, it doesnt rhyme like a english ballad, pirates...

a fog on the tide

Our capitan is ready

pirates pull you blades


----------



## DR3W5K1

I just installed Ubuntu not to long ago. Learning terminal bash all that fun stuff...

I can pawn windows in my sleep though. Wish I would have found Linux sooner


----------



## sugartibbs

its so easy now, hard to keep up , alot smarter people with much higher computer power are compiling it before you have a chance, its a just learn apk install world and mod it to your phone or more likely tablet. better off knowing compatable app skills, theres so much out there if you android/linux, i run lean, very few apps work new builds, flas 3 times a day, meh

ha, I wish, but i can remember when you could, lose the bloat, how much space is used by battery using apps, you dont use?


----------



## Woody

Guess that is what I get for going to sleep. New people come in. Tibbs is waxing nastalgic. Yosup talking about the longboobies.


----------



## sugartibbs

Sorry, my sinuses, might have inhaled too much vics mentholatumcocaineherion, i really dont remember much, except, Jesus seemed really pissed..


----------



## samsgun357

Wow I just saw more action on this thread then Dfresh got all 2013.....and let's not forget the Nora experiments.....Fox Spooky Mulder, the truth is out there if you believe.
Dr. Drew, who are you? Where did you come from? Please drop a little bio, it can be half truth half shite, your call.

Brother Yosup, come on over come on over baby....to the HOtel to the motel, holiday inn, if young Dfresh is f'd up......you might want to hide the children, Fleshlight selfies could come your way. We are all over there man. You can come as little or as much as you'd like.........or if your like my girl...not at all. That's her problem. Men do all the work, their only job is to get their hole wet. I've got to much on my plate now.

I snort glass, that's my job, I snort green glass brown glass and clear glass.....don't throw us away.

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## sugartibbs

`samta can i sit on you lap, I want a big missle in my "sock" , gee you "swell" glad your still number !,,,

Wow, hes my friend, friend


----------



## sugartibbs

Hey Chicago, were stalking you, well samta is, we thoughts enough to say hello, hello


----------



## sugartibbs

snow on the mirror

it looks like a real blizzard

Snowden heard a who

Merry 20th,20th


----------



## samsgun357

Dougie has a chub
Picture is a thousand words
I need a shower

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## sugartibbs

maybe, and this is just an idea, i know you rowdies, lets have a tupperware party, settle down, damn whoo , Tibbs can I bring a pet?... You betcha.. im so excited

Taking questions, oh hi doug,

Tibbs can our pets have hooves?... My ex did ....zing

Tibbs will there be drinks? Only with ,,get this,, Umbrellas, wow, we cooking

Tibbs any women? child please hookers just a word, for honey bunny,

Tibbs setting sail,


----------



## samsgun357

Why not a pampered chef party? 
Cooking utensils, storage and live entertainment. If you haven't seen Doug's donkey show then its a must come for ya. Tiajuana what.....Tiajuana who

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Wow I had some reading to do  ,thanks for keeping me company yosup. But come visit us on the HO. Haven't had much time myself except for quick peeks. And I was received with a nice surprise yesterday. Which reminds me I need to check back. Lol

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

Ill do it

"Go then, there are other worlds than these" John "jake" Chambers,


----------



## dougfresh

Fucking Mod deleted my most recent fucking post. It's OK papaMOD....


----------



## dougfresh

Merry Pre-Christmas my Zennies!!!!!!!!!! Have fun and love!


----------



## sugartibbs

can i have a side order of fries with that doug? wait I want a happymeal, no i want mayor mcheese out here im afraid of your drive thru,

Wheres theb clown guy, he makes good fries


----------



## drjjones426

I'd like to thank you all for allowing me to be the first(to my knowledge) Zen Family Fantasy Football champion! It would not have been possible without the poor coaching choices made by the rest. Next up Disneyland!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## sugartibbs

congrats on a good season well earned,wish i could have given you a better run, nice doc


----------



## dougfresh

drjjones426 said:


> I'd like to thank you all for allowing me to be the first(to my knowledge) Zen Family Fantasy Football champion! It would not have been possible without the poor coaching choices made by the rest. Next up Disneyland!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


Fu Toal! Hehe


----------



## Br1cK'd

Don't celebrate too early Toal, you're up by 4, but your D could (probably won't but could) completly defecate the bed tomorrow. 

Don't count your chickens brotha! Congrats will come when all the cards are on the table.

Speaking of which, let me take a moment and say congrats to Doug, who's cards are all laid down, and he is the official winner of our inaugural Sack-O trophy. Congrats big guy!






Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## shiznu

A little early for the victory speech? And who is deleting Doug's post? Not cool! Doug did we bring to much attention to this thread or is this from something earlier? If its my fault I sincerely apologize to everyone for getting the NSA involved in our little thread here. It was not me or Doug's intention to bring big brother into I'm sure.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Fucking Mod deleted my most recent fucking post. It's OK papaMOD....


Damn the NSA are all over us now brother. What to do, what to do?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

drjjones426 said:


> I'd like to thank you all for allowing me to be the first(to my knowledge) Zen Family Fantasy Football champion! It would not have been possible without the poor coaching choices made by the rest. Next up Disneyland!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


You should thank Tibby for somehow beating me last week. I would've served you up again!

I'm sore in the ding ding.....so bitter

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Congrats Drjj, on your Buddha Bowl victory. Don't expect to repeat. Lol.

You got lucky, cap'n autopick.


----------



## samsgun357

Did Toal really autopick? That's crazy shite.

Its my fantasy
Truth is relative to me
Tiger blood winning

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## ndwgs

SOOO

What an ending to a great DYNASTIC CANDLESTICK PARK. 49er Legend.

New beginnings of a *HARBAUGH dynasty* in the Levi's Stadium. Best be ready SeaChickens, they dubbed or rumored to make it the loudest baddest place in the NFL world. Hightech.

And I hope you the Chickens doesn't loose next week. C'Mon man.

We want to bring our RED HOT AND GOLD SMOLDER to the current loudest stadium.

PLAYOFFS.... HERE WE GO.

Two words....

SUPER.... BOWL

But we DYNASTY makers.... we only know ONE WORD.... and we got 5.

*LOMBARDI*


----------



## jaliscojorge

Merry Christmas my Zen family. Best wishes to all.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Hope all you guys have a great Christmas. Be careful and have fun.


----------



## drjjones426

Thanks everyone's for the congrats on the Buddha bowl win! Can't wait to repeat!! Merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Raykovitz

Nate... We're gonna be watchin the HAWKS in metlife in Feb.... Glad to see the Whinners eek out a final win at the stick to the falcons. Hate to see them lose at home to a failing team. Let them come back to the clink to be dismantled AGAIN..


----------



## Raykovitz

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!!!


----------



## eddychecker

Thanks for the birthday wishes gentlemen. Sorry I've been out of touch. Woody, how'd you land the google wallet card?


----------



## yosup

Raykovitz said:


> Nate... We're gonna be watchin the HAWKS in metlife in Feb....


Preach it, brother man.



ndwgs said:


> SOOO
> 
> What an ending to a great DYNASTIC CANDLESTICK PARK. *...*


Joe Montana's a closet Seahawks fan. He said he'd be in KC when they close Arrowhead Stadium tho. 

49'ers are hot, mang. Seahawks will get the shit figured out tho. RDubz ... he'll git er dun.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hurray, eddychecker has "checked" in.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

eddychecker said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes gentlemen. Sorry I've been out of touch. Woody, how'd you land the google wallet card?


 Not Woody but its easy to get a Google wallet card just request it from the wallet app and it doesn't take long. Mine took about a week.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Belated Happy birthday to eddy, Congrats to Dr.J goal on his Buddha bowl champeeenship...Merry Christmas Zen familia..much peace to ya

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

@ Zen Famz

Merry Christmas to all my brethren still lurking in these hallowed (yet cob-webbed) halls. Peace, Love, & Joy to abound.

@ Lappy

Take a load off, kick up the tired feet, and enjoy some relaxing family time & grandpa time with the young chitlins. If it doesn't get as relaxing as you wish, hopefully there's plenty of homebaked pie & comfort foods to compensate. Enjoy, my friend. :goodcry:

@ EddyDiggler

Happy Belated Birthday, hombre. What was the spirits du jour to celebrate the fine occassion? I'm sure it was satisfying. :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## yosup

SoftBank in talks to acquire T-Mobile, discussing funding -sources

Kind of old news, but it sounds like things are getting serious (at least from SoftBank's side). My only gripe with anyone taking over T-Mobile is what happens to Legere and his scrumptious "Uncarrier" madness in the ensuing aftermath? I get a chub every time rumors leak of the next Uncarrier anouncement. Keep knocking those ATT/Verizon phat cats off their rockers and send 'em scrambling to adjust. Capitalism & the Entrepreneurial Spirit in its rawest form.

Sprint+T-Mo obviously would still pale in comparison to ATT & Verizon, but I'd hate to see it diminish T-Mo's underdog spirit & hunger. Whether it's SoftBank/Sprint or Dish, I just want T-Mo to keep "sticking it to the man" and going for broke as they shake up the industry. Sprint+T-mo just sounds like dragging a ball & chain. Maybe I'm missing something. The smarter minds lurking out there may offer better insight.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Zennites! Hope this time of year brings joy to you and yours.

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## dougfresh

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to my people. Now unleash your new devices!!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

My rant of the day. I had to go to Plano IL to a DMV office to show a medical exam certificate to avoid losing my CDL privileges since in Aurora there is no CDL service in the DMV office. While in Plano I noticed full bars on LTE service in my phone. Did a speed test and got like 32mps down and 15mps up. Now how in the world does a small town in the middle of the Farm fields get such good service while Aurora being the second biggest city in Illinois gets me one bar if I'm lucky on LTE. WTF!???!!!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Sorry I quit reading after Aurora >>

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

No respect for Aurora Jorge. I have better LTE here near O'hare than the love they show you in Aurora ????.
Happy New Year to the Zen Brothers. Be safe. I'm off to another awesome adventure ???? so Y'all be good.... peace

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Enjoy Lappy. And happy New Year to you and your Family and the rest of my ZEN Family.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Enjoy your escapes Lappydaciousness!

As for the device, I had the pleasure of using LG G2 for about less than 24hrs till I brought it back.

Im torn, I feel scrimpped with N5... LG G2 has bleeding screen and pixels.... And I don't want to be locked in by Samsungs bootloader on the S4.

N5? vs G2? vs S4 maybe 5?

HALP!

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

So who's from New Mexico? I would like to know whats going on with the water drought going on there?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

I 100% totally agree with the author's view points on this Sprint / TMobile so called merge...

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Given-track-records-it-should-be-T-Mobile-trying-to-buy-Sprint_id50617

Don't you agree, @yosup ?


----------



## ndwgs

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## Woody

Happy New Year to all my Zen brothers. Be safe out there if you venture into the wild tonight. If no excursion, then get crazy while we still can (we're not as young as X or N00B anymore).


----------



## Br1cK'd

Happy New Year my peoples!

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## drjjones426

Happy new year all!! Hey B, how's the new smoke reform working out on the first official sales day?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## shiznu

Well got all my Christmas cards opened and most of them had been mod edited already. Except one from a unicorn that was pretty pornographic in natue and also berated my like a noon on XXX anyway that seemed to appease the mods and was overlooked. OK ok I'm just messing with you guys but don't take your jobs so seriously I like most of ya and how can you give strikes or delete post that we family members can't even understand. "Sky it must contain subliminal code, nuke it bird" lolol I'm just making fun of a funny situation its the holidays.... Let's just be happy and play some bingo......b16? Anyone have b16? I included a couple I like and excluded one in particular because I didn't want any hard feelings and he is a serious guy. Serious? Yes really .....Anyways this is shizzy signing out and remember its all in fun. We like to feel a certain ownership of out threads that's all. Hell I'll mod the thing and if I don't do well you can close the thread.


Sorry not trying to ruffle feathers and I will delete this at the request of an Zen Family member. I hope everyone can find a little humor in it.
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

SOMBIONIX sighted in the S3 Tmo forums...


----------



## lapdog01

Good to be home. Travel is never easy when the weather is bad. I hope everyone is well and having a great start to the new year.. zffz

Heres some Bacon and Fat for ya http://www.thrillist.com/eat/chicago/most-decadent-foods-the-10-weirdest-food-creations-of-2013-thrillist-chicago?utm_content=sixpack&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Chicago&utm_campaign=1.3.14%20CHI%3A%20Bacon%20jam%20and%20half-price%20late-night%20burgers
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Glad you made it home safe Lappy!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## drjjones426

I have to drop 2 WR's this week but don't know who to let go. I haven't decided yet. Demarious Thomas(no brained to keep), julian edleman,anquan boldin, t.y Hilton , and vernon davis. Opinions?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## lapdog01

Drop t y and Edelman

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjjones426

ended up dropping boldin and Ty 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## samsgun357

Nate, Lg G flex @Tmo has your name on it. Your little Asian fingers on that giant screen, and its curved for her pleasure......think about it....Big Tuna.

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## Raykovitz

Going to see for myself if it Rains down in Africa...... Journey to Uganda starts tomorrow !!

I'll let you all know how it went, when I get back.


----------



## ndwgs

Goodluck RAY!!! GO FO NINE ERRRSS!!!

May God Bless your trip, be home safe brother! Trackin'?


----------



## ndwgs

samsgun357 said:


> Nate, Lg G flex @Tmo has your name on it. Your little Asian fingers on that giant screen, and its curved for her pleasure......think about it....Big Tuna.Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


I haven't seen anything yet, officially released?

My 42 would BENE-Fit this phablet...


----------



## ndwgs

drjjones426 said:


> I have to drop 2 WR's this week but don't know who to let go. I haven't decided yet. Demarious Thomas(no brained to keep), julian edleman,anquan boldin, t.y Hilton , and vernon davis. Opinions?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app





lapdog01 said:


> Drop t y and Edelman
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Is this for our league?

And for keepers, i'll talk to Brian about adding another Keeper than just two. Unless we get a bigger fish to join in the Zen FFL pond.


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> Is this for our league?
> 
> And for keepers, i'll talk to Brian about adding another Keeper than just two. Unless we get a bigger fish to join in the Zen FFL pond.


This was for a separate league I am in that plays to the Superbowl.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> I 100% totally agree with the author's view points on this Sprint / TMobile so called merge...
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Given-track-records-it-should-be-T-Mobile-trying-to-buy-Sprint_id50617
> 
> Don't you agree, @yosup ?


Definitely, I would most concur. I don't trust SoftBank pulling those strings if T-mo gets cannibalized into the Sprint moniker. Sprint's spectrum is such a mess. Clearwire, WiMax, CDMA, huh?? Thanks to John Legere, the wireless industry is pushed off its cushy rocker and forced to leave the status quo. Sprint buying T-mo just sounds like the party's over and Big 3 can downshift into business as usual. T-mo buying Sprint would be great but would also be a mess transitioning the spectrum portfolio and infrastructure. Still, T-mo needs that low frequency spectrum even though the recent Verizon leftovers help the cause. Imo, I don't want Sprint buying T-mo.

"Hey! Teacher! Leave them kids alone!"



lapdog01 said:


> ... Heres some Bacon and Fat for ya http://www.thrillist.com/eat/chicago/most-decadent-foods-the-10-weirdest-food-creations-of-2013-thrillist-chicago?utm_content=sixpack&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Chicago&utm_campaign=1.3.14%20CHI%3A%20Bacon%20jam%20and%20half-price%20late-night%20burgers


Mmmmm ... kinda curious about dem ramen burgers. Fried lard & juicy beef. Mmmmm ... lol. I bet it's great though.



Raykovitz said:


> Going to see for myself if it Rains down in Africa...... Journey to Uganda starts tomorrow !!
> 
> I'll let you all know how it went, when I get back.


Hey, man. Have a fantastic and blessed trip, brother. Spread the Good News!! Travel safe.

The 12's will be spreadin' dem Skittles all over the field by the time you get back. Hehe.

GO HAWKS!!!



ndwgs said:


> Goodluck RAY!!! GO FO NINE ERRRSS!!! ...


We're close to that tie-break, Nate ... in a would-be fitting NFC championship setting. Take curr of bidness against Carolina. Git er dun. Then, we see yooo foooz in Sea-town. #NWThugLife


----------



## ndwgs

There ya go Yosup mah boi...

ONE WEEK TILL NEXT GIVEN SUNDAYWHEN THE CHICKS AND QUEERS BATTLE IT OUT IN NORWEST.

BOOM.

Kaepernicking Superman. Cramp Newt-on is bleeding his manginitis....

We got it dun, sun!


----------



## Br1cK'd

Naters, two keepers is the most man. I would actually like to go to one keeper, makes the draft a bit more fair. However, if we expand, the slate is going to be wiped clean.

Yes Zennites, we are looking for more teams for next season's league, at least two, most four. Interested parties, pm me your email addy. Req's will be handled on a first come - first served basis, and extra parties will be on the reserve list if a team drops out. Holla at ya boy!

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## ndwgs

B, that's fair. If it is one keeper, i'm definitely keeping Jamaal Charles.....

Oh wait. He's not in my team.

KEAPERSCHNICKER!!!! I'm keeping *James Robertosito-Montoya-Epilipsico-Munez-Juanita-Castillo-Romanpablocito.... the Thurrrd*. He's a keeper.

OHHHH ACEY POO


----------



## drjjones426

ndwgs said:


> B, that's fair. If it is one keeper, i'm definitely keeping Jamaal Charles.....
> 
> Oh wait. He's not in my team.
> 
> KEAPERSCHNICKER!!!! I'm keeping *James Robertosito-Montoya-Epilipsico-Munez-Juanita-Castillo-Romanpablocito.... the Thurrrd*. He's a keeper.
> 
> OHHHH ACEY POO


Bet you wish you could keep Jamaal!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Br1cK'd

Well, we are at two now, if we don't expand, we'll put the keeper issue, 1 or 2, to a vote, like we've done with other rule changes, I think that'll be fair.

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## ndwgs

drjjones426 said:


> Bet you wish you could keep Jamaal!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki mobile app


Hahaha!

Next year he's a bust. He'll be like CJ2K-Bust. Ran hard, got money, ran like a grandma after. You can have him, lol. Alex Smith started to pass more and my guess is, it will ramp up next year. At best, Jamaal will be a RB/WR flex, because of all those pass catch. Unless some miracle, Alex Smith starts to crumble like he did back in SFran. I doubt. He's fit in this offense scheme (Chiefs)

There's also the possibility that we will be a 10 man teams next year, so no Jamaal, clean slate yo!

Oh...

LEZ GO FO NINAHSSSS!

RED AND GOLD FO LYF MO-DIZZLES!


----------



## ndwgs

@Yosup

This... is .... Funnnnyy

But I disagree on who will win... BUT, to each his own opinions 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/10293011/rick-reilly-comparing-jim-harbaugh-pete-carroll


----------



## drjjones426

Bacooonnnnn

Sent from my Note II using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jaliscojorge

How long have we been on page 1059? Let's get to1060 ????

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Sounds like we need a bump to the thread then, eh Jorge?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Who put da BUMP in da BUMP da BUMP da BUMP

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## yosup

Woody said:


> Sounds like we need a bump to the thread then, eh Jorge?


Ok then ... I'll be your Huckleberry ...

I hate how all the headlines are about Sherman's tirade. Completely detracts from what was a hard fought & gritty defensive game. Luv the play he made at the end (pretty std stuff for him), but going off on national tv was just stupid. Any given Sunday, there's gonna be tons of trash talk on the field. Getting under someone's skin & in their head is straight up gamesmanship. It's expected. But, pounding your chest to a national audience was just a dumbass move. And, the shit keeps goin on with the "mediocre receiver" pressers. Oye vey.

I luv the fact most of the peeps on the Seattle roster play with a chip on their shoulders. Receivers get no respect - esp. without Harvin and Rice out there. But, Baldwin, Tate, & Kearse have been clutch all year long. Tate gets tons of YAC. Former RB in his early high school days, he knows what to do in an open field. Baldwin is the anti-Sidney-Rice cuz the guy actually plays with tremendous effort. Undersized but he's so good at positioning his body or adjusting for the catch. Kearse has always been great at jump balls (esp. in his UW days). He's got good size and good hands, so it's no surprise he's contributing. Linebacker play is very underrated, imo. KJ Wright & Wagner esp. play with huge intensity. Luv that. The backup CB's in Thurmond, Maxwell, & Lane have proven they can jump in for Browner and not miss a beat. Hell, even Earl Thomas plays with an enormous chip on his shoulder (little man syndrome). LUV his intensity, and the guy is so focused all the time.

NFC West, baby. 9er's D was just fricken scary. Aldon Smith all day long. Amazing dude. Bowman, Willis, & Brooks blowing up the line. Eric Reed had some nice plays. The turnovers were surprising though. Kaep ran amok that first half. So damn frustrating at how elusive he is when he jukes. You don't even have a chance if you're standing within 12" of the guy. Imo, he's the most elusive running QB in the league now. I can't remember the last time we had a "proper" sack on his ass. But, damn, the 4th Q play was hot and cold. He was gunning the ball into his receivers on consecutive plays. But, that underthrown INT to Chancelor was a bad pass. Maybe a bit off balance since he was rolling out. That Cliff Avery / Michael Bennett swat & fumble play was almost carbon copy of what they did to Drew Brees this season. Boldin & Crabtree were on their games. My main concern was whether Gore would get loose, but our D keyed in on him well. With the exception of containing Kaep in the 1st half, it was good to see proper run defense by my SeaChicas.

I'm still pissed at Russell Wilson fumbling the ball on the first play. JimmyJames reminded me it only resulted in 3 pts for the 9ers, but it's a matter of principle. You factor in how inense this guy studies the game. How dedicated he is to evolve his craft (ie. he's usually the first guy in the building at 5 or 6 am everyday). How much preparation he puts into each game. Then, that happens. And that chest high handoff to Lynch in the 4th quarter was simply terrible. We left too many points on the field. RW has a penchant for rolling 360 deg first to create space for himself, but the 9ers edge guys played those edges so well. It just kept putting him further into the backfield. He's becoming almost too run-averse. I luv the fact he always has his eyes downfield and that he runs to complete the pass rather than just run for yards. But, too many times he had that leftside wide open. I don't even remember if he ever used the zone read in this game. Credit 9ers D for blasting those edges and even those middle gaps. 9ers played a tremendous defensive game.

So ... onwards ... Super Bowl, baby. Zen Vibes to our brother *RayRay* doing good works in Uganda. Spreads the Good News, and your Seahawks will take care of bidness in a couple weeks. Wurd to ya muthu.

*GO HAWKS!!!*


----------



## yosup

ndwgs said:


> @Yosup
> 
> This... is .... Funnnnyy
> 
> But I disagree on who will win... BUT, to each his own opinions
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/10293011/rick-reilly-comparing-jim-harbaugh-pete-carroll


LOL ... what a useless article. Funny shizznles though.

I'll give Harbaugh his props for the frugal-minded simplistic wardrobe choice. $8 Walmart Khaki's ... how could you go wrong? The wife needs to ease off on the "how this reflects on me" bit ... cuz maybe turn that around and ask how it reflects on him when his wife makes this national headlines. Smdh. It's called love AND respect.

A millionaire who opts for $8 khkai's ... just smart, imo. I can dig it.



> ... Then Harbaugh's wife, Sarah, called in.
> 
> "I will not take the blame for his outfits," Sarah Harbaugh said on the radio show. "I've thrown (the pleated khakis) away many of times. I've asked him, please - pleats are gone!"
> 
> "The thing is, he just doesn't care. And I've told him so many times, that outfit reflects on me," she continued. "And he pulls them up to the middle of his stomach, and I'm like, this is not a good look. You're aging yourself 50 years; you look like Rain Main." ...


No luv for pleats though? Supwiddat? I'm down with pleats all day long. Flat front pants are nice & casual, but pleats give that extra bump to the biz casual look. To each his own.

Now ... what DON'T work though ... is the tucked in sweatshirt. Dude, that's just bad form.


----------



## drjjones426

Well I've made it the Superbowl in my other fantasy league. I am on the left. What do you guys think?

Sent from my Note II using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ndwgs

I got nothing to say....

Go NFC tho.

(Mangina bleeding profusely still.... )


----------



## ndwgs

2 Blown calls. Plus Bowman stripping that ball clearly before he was down, and it's not a reviewable call? I think the refs are stupid.

I would be ok, but the fact it cost Bowman's MCL and ACL for nothing... NFL needs to change that stupid rule.

2 years stripped out of Superbowl for ring #6. There's next year. I'm ready. 49ers is too. Let's bring it. I have a feeling we are going to draft more defense and wide reciever players on this coming draft. We are legit as it is, plus more weapons and stronger "Eric Reid's"? Oh yeah.

BRING IT.

(Mangina still drip dropping. Ef Ju )


----------



## ndwgs

@Yosup

Yeah, i don't think the Seattle Coords didn't implement zone reads, because they "probably" trying to protect RW. You're right, seeing the film, that left has been open for RW. I think he was shook up on that sack, then fumble, then lost it (all the same 5 second drill). And seeing the 49ers website and their coaches diary, Harbaugh did say, "The first play sets the tempo of the first half, and I'm hoping it carries over to the second half of the 60 minutes".

He did. But the second half is now what they need to re-asses. Not cold, the 9ers just went warm on the offense. The D was hot all the way. Sigh. it is what it is.

Good luck NFC.

On to BASEBALL SEASON AND BASKETBALL SEASON!!!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

All you need now is a qb Nate!
#Kaep=RussWannabe #BringBackAlex #KaepIsNoSteveYoung
#HashtagThursday
#Tibby'sLittleRedhead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Yosup, I've got some pleated dress pants. It gives my humongous package some extra space, creates a pouch if you will. No pleats and I'm busted in the crotch. I'm sure you understand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

samsgun357 said:


> Yosup, I've got some pleated dress pants. It gives my humongous package some extra space, creates a pouch if you will. No pleats and I'm busted in the crotch. I'm sure you understand.
> 
> All ballz
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Slimkat running ART! That is all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Br1cK'd

#PandoraProblemsBeDamned

Truth, Zen4 Style


----------



## samsgun357

Br1cK said:


> #PandoraProblemsBeDamnedTruth, Zen4 Style


You're the man B!! I don't fully understand the use of /system/priv-app in KK but it works.
For those that didn't see it, pushing Pandora to the above file path allows it to work with ART enabled.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

There once was a boy who lived on a farm. Lost his V to a sheep in the barn. 
Here kitty kitty kitty......meow
Bah baahahaha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Single handedly pushing this thread to the promise land

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Single handedly pushing this thread to the promise land
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


You had me at Single handedly pushing this.......ahahahahah better duck out I feel the hate Nazi on my tail. Run dammit ruuuuuun...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

R - olled like a hellish beastialitator

O - n

F - lufferer James

L - ike a motha (bleeping) BAWS

M - angina Bleederer

A - mped

O - Ohhhh Acceee.

BILLY.

(for the record, i'm just making crap up, just to post, hehe TM mofos)


----------



## jaliscojorge

All I wanted to say is just;
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
This bleeping M'bleeping M'bleeping Bi+©h!!!!!!!!!!! 
That's all folks. Good night

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0909xelA

Hey American handball game is on! Good start Seahawks

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

It's all about the 12's ...










Super Bowl XLVIII -- Seattle Seahawks' win heavily features No. 12

* The Seahawks took a 2-0 lead on a safety that occurred only 12 seconds into the game, the fastest score in Super Bowl history.
* With exactly 12 minutes remaining in the first half, running back Marshawn Lynch scored on a 1-yard run.
* Percy Harvin opened the second half with an 87-yard touchdown on a kickoff return -- only 12 seconds into the quarter.

But sometimes, they say 1 is the loneliest number ...










... (esp. when it leads to 2).










But, I'ma let Marshawn Lynch do all the talking ... esp. since his actions always speak louder than (his few) words:






Bulleedat: *SEAHAWKS*!!!!


----------



## Raykovitz

Well said brother...... I got back in the country just in time to see this epic BEAT down. Manning tried to throw in the towel but it was intercepted.

Had a GREAT time in Africa. Met a lot awesome people. I'll post a little more on that later, after I've had a few more days to decompress..

ZFFZ.. GO HAWKS !!!!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

What's up Zen family. Hope all are OK. Especially after all this damn snow.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Can you believe they is an investigation underway to see if the game was fixed??? What up wit dat?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Can you believe they is an investigation underway to see if the game was fixed??? What up wit dat?


How fucking gullibile are people out there? How much vitriole is out there to fuel the Seahawks hatred? What the hell is up with all the haters detracting from a historic defensive performance against a historic offensive team?

This is about the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Incredibly suspicious to have this crap stirring through social media sites (and not on any mainstream sports news sites) ... on the day of Seattle's victory celebrations.

#1. If you believe the game was fixed and that Terry McAulay actually heard Peyton Manning (of all people, really?) say that ... then you probably believe Philadelphia is in Missouri.

#2. If you're going to "fix" a game, then at least make it believable. A rout like this would be a bit too conscpicuous would you not say? It's one thing to sit back and give them team a TD or two ... but FIVE touchdown margin? C'mon, really?

#3. If you believe Huzler's "breaking story" about the game being fixed (Super Bowl XLVIII Believed to have been Rigged and Currently Under Investigation by NFL) ... then, you probably believe the ENTIRE Broncos team and staff were doped up on B's Kush during the game (**UPDATE** Denver Broncos and Seattle Seahawks Players Discovered to Have Been High Off Marijuana During Super Bowl).



> ... All players were tested as soon as possible and were discovered to have THC(main psychoactive constituent in marijuana) in *every single player of the Broncos system*, *even the coach*, and only a couple of Seahawks players failed the drug test as well. Drug control officers say they tested the players for drug use prior to the game. Drug control officer Eduardo Sanchez says "*They must've been getting blazed in the locker room right before the game*" ...


So then, here it is straight from the horse's mouth ... from the venerable & revered journalistic prowess of none other than: *Huzler*.



> *EAST RUTHERFORD* - After The Seattle Seahawks victory over the Denver Broncos at the NFL's 48th Super Bowl with a final score of 43-8, NFL officials have just discovered that the game was most likely rigged. NFL officials have just found clues that might prove the game was rigged. Officials believe the Broncos intentionally lost the championship in exchange for a large amount of money.
> 
> Super Bowl* referee Terry McAulay *told reporters he sensed something strange when he *overhead Broncos Quarterback Peyton Manning allegedly asking Seahawks head coach Pete Carroll "When are you going to pay up?"*. McAulay immediately became suspicious and notified other officials and that's when it all started. The NFL is currently investigating the situation and looking for evidence to prove the game was rigged. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell told reporters "This is like that Chicago White Sox scandal back in 1919, I can't believe this, they ruined the sport, I just can't believe it".
> 
> However, NFL officials do not think every player on both teams were in on the deal, but only certain players in both team, If evidence is found that the game was rigged, those players will be heavily fined and suspended for a very long period of time if not banned from playing professional Football for the rest of their lives.


The story would have had more credibility if it were about some scum sack of shit player saying this. But, Peyton Manning? Are you fucking serious? The guy who is now 1-2 in the Super Bowl and 11-12 overall in the playoffs? The guy everyone's been scrutinizing the last two weeks and lambasting his lackluster performances when it counts? The 37 year old just two years removed from neck surgery playing in the twilight of his career yet making it back to the sport's pinnacle showcase ... only to throw it away for some payola? Why Pete Carroll? Why not get that money directly from Paul Allen? The spotlight's been on this guy for a 2 week period where everyone was questioning his legacy and GOAT consideration. Why in the fucking hell would he just punk it with all this on the line?

I've been incredibly civil throughout the entire season, but this type of hate (and the stupidity and absolute yearning for people to believe this crap) just incenses me. It functions to detract from the brutally physical and blazing fast defense, explosive special teams play, and clean offensive execution we saw in this game by the Seattle Seahawks.

Broncos had 11 "total" yards in the 1st quarter. They finally get their first 1st down in the 2nd quarter and churn up a nice drive on 3 consecutive 1st downs ... only to have the ball intercepted and taken back to the house by Malcolm Smith. That play was a microcosm of the entire game because it really wasnt about Malcolm Smith. Sure, he made a really great adjustment to jump out in front Moreno and snag that interception. But, MVP or not ... that play started with the absolutely relentless 4-man pass rush all game long. Cliff Avril had two hands in the chest of the o-line dude across from him and literally plowed him straight back like he was a tackling dummy. If Avril hadn't gotten his arm on Manning, Chris Clemmons was right there on the other side just inches from Manning.

When Chancellor got his interception, it was actually caused by Bobby Wagner jumping up and throwing his arms high up in front of Manning. The ball trajectory had to be adjusted upwards to avoid the tip. However, Kam Chancellor was the only safety in the back. Earl Thomas was near the line of scrimmage trying to take out Moreno. That crossing route could've gone to either Welker or D Thomas. Chancellor read that play perfectly and got himself in position to intercept that ball.

Seahawks rarely blitzed. Used a simple 4-man rush to pressure Manning and push the pocket. Sometimes using a 3-man rush and dropping back 8 guys into pass coverage. They let the Broncos have the short crossing routes all game long. As soon receivers caught the ball though, there were at least 3 Seahawks ready to pounce on the dude. 3 & outs all game. Stuffed the run game. I mean, c'mon dude, this was defensive showcase.

The whole game long ... this was an amazing "TEAM" effort by the Seahawks. No one person really stood out as the obvious MVP candidate. If anyone should've gotten it, it was Kam Chancellor. The way he set the tone with his first thumping tackle of the game on D Thomas. Percy Harvin had a breakout game. Baldwin juked 4 dudes to get in the end zone and had clutch catches on 3rd downs. Jermaine Kearse made the play of the game when he spun off 2 dudes then another 2 dudes on his way to the end zone. Russell Wilson threw a terrible "duck" on his first pass but then came back and played solid. Zero sacks. Earl Thomas was everywhere and always near the ball when the play ended. Avril, Bennett, & Clemmons were blazing off the edges all game long. Maxwell punching out the ball when D Thomas had his surefire yards-after-the-catch. It goes on and on, man.

Well ... what-the-F-ever'z. Haters gonna keep hatin. Give respect to where it's due. If you can't do that, then what-the-F-ever'z, mang.

So, yeah, sure then ... the "fix" was in.

Let's finally burst this little bubble and direct all the excited haters out there to the bottom of each and every Huzler webpage:

"Huzlers.com is a combination of real shocking news and satire news to keep its visitors in a state of disbelief."


----------



## dougfresh

Yup, what Yosup said!!!!! Lol.


----------



## samsgun357

Well said Yosup!! I knew dropping that lil nugget would get somebody fired up lol. Its ridiculously absurd to think the game was fixed but hey, I report, you decide.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

BTW, happy belated birfday Jorge
Tibbs bday is tomorrow, happy birfday bro

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks gunny!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Well said Yosup!! I knew dropping that lil nugget would get somebody fired up lol. Its ridiculously absurd to think the game was fixed but hey, I report, you decide.


LOL. Just silly how that "story" found a little traction. Silly wabbits. Hehe, I guess I bit hard on that one, eh? 

@Jorge ... Happy Belated Birthday, brother. Hope it was a fun day for Big Papi.

@Tibbs ... Oh, boy. Bust out the Tevarski and cold cuts. I know you got the Tmo hottie on speed dial. Happy Buns-Up-Salute-Day!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks yosup! No comment on the fun lol. 
Happy Birthday Tibby! Hope you enjoy it.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Happy birthday Tibbs! Don't celebrate too much.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Happy belated birthdays to Jorge and Mr. Tibbs. Hope all is well with the Zen family. Welcome back ray.. Need a trip update. Belated congrats to the hawks and their fans. What an old fashioned butt kicking that was. I have been a slacker for 12 days and I have to admit i am not very good at it. Going in the an interview tomorrow that will actually be an upgrade over my old job. In any event much peace to all.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Thanks Lappy, nice to have you drop by. Like they say. Money attracts money lol. Good luck with the interview.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## sugartibbs

`


----------



## sugartibbs

yeah, im still around, thanks for thewishes guys, the big 50, I know Monday, im just getting somewhat sober


----------



## Woody

Pitchers and catchers report tomorrow. New season, new manager, same old rivalry.

Reds v Cardinals March 31st 
#thatisall


----------



## dougfresh

Tubby is such a sander.


----------



## sugartibbs

When i sand, dougie he knows, sandy says whisper in tibbs ear, meow,meow


----------



## samsgun357

This thread went 15 days without a post......its truly stalled out. Its like that old reliable whore we all know. She was attractive and fun, we beat it up good but a new HO has come along. Sure we come back and take a poke at her now and then but not like before. You're a good whore, we'll still keep you around.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

There is a few silent pokers too lol

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Happy belated b-day Lappy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yep, what Sammy said. Happy belated birthday Lappy. I hadn't checked in to notice I'd missed it.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks for the well wishes boys. I had a great celebration. I was treated to a massive porterhouse steak and a fat lobster tail by the family, caught some live blues with the wife and some friends, got to go to a Blackhawks game, and got some lovely parting gifts as well....I don't FEEEL old

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugartibbs

Roger that Lap man, Lets keep this thread alive, yeeehaaawww


----------



## sugartibbs

Cept maybe that gunny dude with cape on, fingering his/her self, trying to scare rook men,,meow, meow


----------



## ndwgs

Where is that Mistah Lombardi at? Wait, there's two, that's RayJay and YoDahJay.

@Ray how was the trip Sarge!? Hope it was relaxing as it is humbling.

@Yosup Where you be hiding bro??

@BerfDaewoos TO ALL BELATED, Jorge, Lappy, and the forgotten mentioned... Lol

@StripperJoint Errmawgossh, I wub you long tym


----------



## samsgun357

Belated Birfday wishes to Dr J Jones. I prolly already told but its customary

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

I miss this thread. Happy belated Birthday to those I forgot.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliscojorge

Most of us miss it I'm sure. Just that the freedom of expression isn't like our other place ????????

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

@Lappy Well, since the Vibe days, peeps moved on... And others just got busy with life. Like me.

I miss the days I post a ton here. But, no worries, we still kept it live. It may be quiet, but with "new" ways of communication amongst our community, this baby of ours will have lurkers always. I know I don't post much, but its my 'goto' before 'HO'


----------



## sugartibbs

Tumbleweeds can speak

Dodge, Rootz, and tombstone

My gps crashed...

Boo, all you ghosts, Zen is a lifestyle, and Im gonna ride it all night long....


----------



## sugartibbs

Daddy, is there a heaven?

Yes Gunny, snuggle your pillow and get some sleep, be sure and wake your little brothe Doug, so he doesn't miss the short bus,, see ya tomorrow..


----------



## icarianecho

I still pop in for a lurk every month or so.

Sadly, I'm just so busy that I don't even tweak my N5 much.

Gonna make it a point to power the old vibe back up sometime this week and flash something for old times' sake!


----------



## Woody

I hear ya. I have 2 Vibes that my boys use. That thing takes forever to boot up compared to my N5. #firstworldproblems


----------



## ndwgs

Here's also for old times sake....

Ever love Maple donuts!? Sure you have!!!!

Imagine.... Maple Donut Bars

I took this picture from a mom and pops donut shop...










New Mexico calls it, "Bacon Bars" either in sprinkled or full bacon.

Best. Donuts. Evah.

They took my money nao.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Looks like a bad idea to eat them but so damn tempting!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Here's also for old times sake....
> 
> Ever love Maple donuts!? Sure you have!!!!
> 
> Imagine.... Maple Donut Bars
> 
> I took this picture from a mom and pops donut shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Mexico calls it, "Bacon Bars" either in sprinkled or full bacon.
> 
> Best. Donuts. Evah.
> 
> They took my money nao.


Gimmee some Nao!!!
:lol:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

Jorge/Lappy

It was the best bacon/donut combo ever. The blend of taste complimented each other. The maple wasn't sweet, the bacon wasn't as greasy nor salty. It was HEAVENLY

And for $1 for the bits? Ohhhhh, my morning today is fantabolous


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> Jorge/Lappy
> 
> It was the best bacon/donut combo ever. The blend of taste complimented each other. The maple wasn't sweet, the bacon wasn't as greasy nor salty. It was HEAVENLY
> 
> And for $1 for the bits? Ohhhhh, my morning today is fantabolous


Nothin like a perfect savory and sweet combo..... Mmmmmmm

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

Well Zen-Familia It is officially over. All Samsung Devices in the Lappy Clan are either 1) replaced with a competitor or 2) only used as music sources/backup devices. The spouse is locked in with the LG G2, Daughter#1 =Sony ZS1, Son#1 and his wife both sport Nex 5's, Young Son and Myself have the HTC One M8...and my young daughter went with (gag reflex) iphone. Sad but true Sammy..you didnt WOW us so we left. Can you get me back??? Gonna be difficult.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I want me some bacon donuts once lent is over lol. And same here Lappy, wife, G2, me N5. Daughter using my S3 and poor vibe is laying around somewhere? Luckily no apple phones in the picture yet.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

How's the M8 Lappy? It didn't give me that would make me *zing* and dish out mula... Unless LG G3 or Sony Z2 makes me, lol


----------



## lapdog01

ndwgs said:


> How's the M8 Lappy? It didn't give me that would make me *zing* and dish out mula... Unless LG G3 or Sony Z2 makes me, lol


Its ok nate. I only have it because wifey bought it as a surprise. I probably wouldnt have purchased it for myself. The " build quality" is why everyone gets a boner, but im not moved by it. The sense UI is pretty quick, and the screen looks decent. The camera sux. I dont care what tech they added..bottom line it looks grainy as hell. I see these gushing reviews about blinkfeed but I say "meh". The real deal is the speaker sound. Sounds voodoo vibe--like without the headphones. I propped it up and fed some old school Stevie Ray Vaughn via poweramp and I was impressed. Is it worth the 650??. Well since I didnt buy it I will say this..wait on Sony and the Z2 or see what LG has up their sleeve.

sent from a metal body device


----------



## ndwgs

You Da Man Lappy!

Best review yet. Actual points to all that matters the most (at least for me). Advice taken for sure, will heed.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Lg G3, that is all. Nate you follow me into the sunset of smartphone nirvana!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapdog01

SOMEONE HAS TO WIN THIS SONY Z2..Why not a zen brotha????


----------



## ndwgs

4K display :O !!!! #TAKEMYMONETARYVALUENAO


----------



## sugartibbs

oh no you dont, dont give me a toaster on the way out,, my brother,,no way ,,If you need on the Hang Side,, but you dont go out the side door. Dont try...you know...give the old man below you the keys,,,aint no damn toaster...dont make me go postal....you know me...emicon proof


----------



## jaliscojorge

Happy Birthday Gunny!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## pjckmen

Very Nice. Very interesting and rewarding. many thanks I love it


----------



## lapdog01

'Allo Zen Boyz. I hope life is good for you all. Sorry that we dont communicate as often, but life is very time demanding as of late. I probably should drop in the HO sometime, but I thought that I would post for nostalgia sake back where it all BLEW UP. I THINK IT IS TIME TO OFFICIALLY RETIRE YE OLDE THREAD. of course this is Wood's baby, so he should make the call. Peace and good things brothas.


----------



## samsgun357

Even though this thread doesn't see much action anymore, its great to go back a read through some of the posts on here. This will forever be the birthplace of this thing of ours and I'm glad to be a part of it!! ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

No! Don't close it. Lappy needs to hangout again


----------



## jaliscojorge

I was just wondering about Lappy today and I come back here and I see a Lappy post. Great to have you drop by Lappy. And yeah you should stop by the HO for sure. I also agree that this thread should remain.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

It will forever live in infamy!!


----------



## Woody

samsgun357 said:


> It will forever live in infamy!!


Is that More-Than-Famy?

Dusty: "What does that mean? Infamous?"
Ned: "Ah, Dusty! Infamous is when you're more than famous! This guy El Guapo is not just famous, he's IN-famous!"

"Eet's a sweater! Eeet's a sweater!"

"We... Pruned... the hedges... Of many small villages!"

Viva la Zen.


----------



## Br1cK'd

We need a 10th for the FFL league, anybody interested? PM me or hit my on Hangouts if you got my addy.


----------



## samsgun357

Happy belated b-day Ray Ray


----------



## Raykovitz

Thanks Brother !!!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hadn't been here in a while. Happy belated Birthday Ray!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## Woody

Bump

Lol Hope all is well and if anyone comes across this thread, hi.

Happy belated Yosup if/when you come through again.


----------



## samsgun357

I was just stopping by to wish Yosup a happy belated bday. Hope he's doing well.

Zen


----------



## lapdog01

Good Gawd I'm Late. Happy belated Birthday Young Ray. Yosup..Happy Happy Bro...Where art Thou??


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hey, Lappy makes an appearance. And happy belated yosup.

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## amandadam

Wow, it's been forever since I've posted and I hope every one is doing well. 
I just got a oneplus 1 and couldn't be happier with my choice. 
Awesome phone at an unbelievable price.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

Fuck it. Sorry bout missing the birthdays and shit. Shout out to lapdog and shit.


----------



## dougfresh

WTF is going on fellas


----------



## Woody

Just chillin. S'up with you mang. See you're lighting this m'fer up again.

You know where I can get some Cambogia Garcinia? Maybe from a spam bot? Lol. Seems legit.


----------



## dougfresh

Modfather, I lost 10 lbs. already on this super dope pills lol.How are you? I'm just trying to bump this up because it went to page 7 .I think rootz is toast


----------



## samsgun357

Maybe, just maybe, if we continue to drop posts here Yosup will show up.

If you post it he will come!


----------



## samsgun357

@amandadam, so how is that 2 (one plus 1=2) anyway? Lots of dev going on with it or are you just staying with the stick cm build?


----------



## amandadam

samsgun357 said:


> @amandadam, so how is that 2 (one plus 1=2) anyway? Lots of dev going on with it or are you just staying with the stick cm build?


Great device, stock, rooted, using ART runtime. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ndwgs

amandadam said:


> Great device, stock, rooted, using ART runtime. I couldn't be happier.


It is actually nice stock. They're dropping LP soon, don't they?

Also, if you come across an invite or two, lemme know, I want to hand one to the wife and replace her old HTC Dream. Or her S2. If its not broke, why fix it, right?

Hey you need to come over the HO too.


----------



## ndwgs

Does anyone know if Yodasup posted anything or "liked" a thread in XDBrownA just to see if he's alive or not?


----------



## amandadam

ndwgs said:


> It is actually nice stock. They're dropping LP soon, don't they?
> 
> Also, if you come across an invite or two, lemme know, I want to hand one to the wife and replace her old HTC Dream. Or her S2. If its not broke, why fix it, right?
> 
> Hey you need to come over the HO too.


No invite needed currently.

https://oneplus.net/

edit:That didn't last long,back to invites!


----------



## samsgun357

amandadam said:


> No invite needed currently.
> https://oneplus.net/
> 
> edit:That didn't last long,back to invites!


Yeah, what Nate said. Nearly the entire crew is in a hangouts thread. Drop your email here or PM one of us and we'll add you to the thread.

@Nate, I've sent Yo a few PM's here on rootz and in brown town without reply. Haven't seen him on any threads either. I'd like to know how he's doing.


----------



## amandadam

samsgun357 said:


> Yeah, what Nate said. Nearly the entire crew is in a hangouts thread. Drop your email here or PM one of us and we'll add you to the thread.
> 
> @Nate, I've sent Yo a few PM's here on rootz and in brown town without reply. Haven't seen him on any threads either. I'd like to know how he's doing.


Sounds good, email is, 
[email protected]


----------



## dougfresh

amandadam said:


> Sounds good, email is,
> [email protected]


Done! Check Hangouts for the invite/thread


----------



## Woody

Calling all cars. Calling all cars.


----------



## shreddintyres

Holy crap.. i didnt know this site still existed!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Yes it does lol

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

You thought it was over, you serious..........we can't be stopped!


----------



## samsgun357

Damn, missed Lappys B-day. Happy belated brother!


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hadn't checked in here in a while. Happy belated Birthday Lappy!

Typed from Nexus 5, ZFFZ


----------



## ndwgs

Where is Lappy anyway? He's not on Hangouts anymore. At least that is what in my compfuser say.

Also @jaliscojorge, quit reviving this, dangit


----------



## sugartibbs

suns up gunny357's up bitches,ha,ha,ha,,,meow, smell the glove


----------



## sugartibbs

Im having problems with my lollipop, anyone wanna post


----------



## sugartibbs

Somebody is going to have to post a port for a vibrant so we can stay, because we all have vibrants,,, oooh looky


----------



## dougfresh

HI I'm NEW here!!! Is this the gay chatline?

Sent from Every Possible Phone Available


----------



## sugartibbs

omg doug


----------



## sugartibbs

this new lollipop, im not sure i like froyo


----------



## sugartibbs

gunny357 over


----------



## dougfresh

How do I install this thing called Gingerbread? ?? HALP. I see a computer and exclamation mark thingie

Sent from my iphone 3 GS


----------



## Woody

I got it working. What's the problem?


----------



## dougfresh

Wow!! I can't wait for the Vibrant 2 16 core to cum out in September. Sammy is the shit


----------



## sugartibbs

ha you did get a new vibrant :emoji_u1f604: XD XD XD


----------



## fixxxer2012

Why is rootz such a ghost town?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

So... Uh... Anybody home?


----------



## Woody

He's alive. Alive. Hope all is going well with you. We are in Hangouts, but occasionally pop in here to see what's up, bump or just give spammers a bunch of crap. Hit any one of us up and we'll add you if you'd like.


----------



## samsgun357

I believe N00B is already in the hangout thread, I'll double check.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

I say we bring Rootz back online as a formidable force in the industry. What say you?


----------



## Gonzo

Woody said:


> I say we bring Rootz back online as a formidable force in the industry. What say you?


Yes sir, that would be awesome. I am not a developer but just an android user who found this site extremely useful once upon a time. Would definitely like to see it return to its former glory as it was a great place to hang out and customize your Android phone. The best part about this site is it crosses all platforms and carriers and has always been friendlier than xda


----------

